# Useful Seeds



## Useful Seeds (Dec 10, 2017)

Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.

Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

Spoiler alert..hehe...GLG will have 38 packs of Star Dawg F3 freebies for the Christmas promo. I'm hopefully going to have some things available for purchase as well. I know for a fact that @Bad Dawg is busy so if he can't list them up when he gets em..he will when he get's the chance to. Do NOT sleep on the White Lotus x Sasquatch when they are posted up. They also have a 5 pack attached of Ancient OG x Tranquil Elephantizer as a bonus.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

Here is a pic of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme grown by a member right here. I feel terrible that I didn't write down their name when I copied this pic. I'm sorry. There will be 9 packs of this available at some point at GLG....just for fun each pack has a 5 pack of Dream Beaver F2 stapled to it. Spread the love kinda thing.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

Me Lucky Charms at 45 days flower.I have pollenated this exact cut with a Fire OG male....yeah.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 12, 2017)

Useful said:


> Me Lucky Charms at 45 days flower.I have pollenated this exact cut with a Fire OG male....yeah.View attachment 4056834


Big ol fat leaves how does she smell, taste, smoke? should be a dank cross hehe


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2017)

The Lucky Charms smells kinda fruity creamy, but the taste is just creamy and coats the mouth if ya know what I mean. Very smooth smoke with a happy buzz.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 12, 2017)

Useful said:


> The Lucky Charms smells kinda fruity creamy, but the taste is just creamy and coats the mouth if ya know what I mean. Very smooth smoke with a happy buzz.


Lucky charms is one of my favorite smokes. Damn fine stuff.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 12, 2017)

Useful said:


> The Lucky Charms smells kinda fruity creamy, but the taste is just creamy and coats the mouth if ya know what I mean. Very smooth smoke with a happy buzz.


Have you made crosses with her yet?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

Useful said:


> Me Lucky Charms at 45 days flower.I have pollenated this exact cut with a Fire OG male....yeah.View attachment 4056834


Where the Fire OG male come from? Should be a nice cross I look forward to popping my f2 again


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have you made crosses with her yet?


They are in the "oven" right now.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Where the Fire OG male come from? Should be a nice cross I look forward to popping my f2 again


From a pack of Fire OG seeds.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 13, 2017)

Useful said:


> From a pack of Fire OG seeds.


Who was the breeder Raskal?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Who was the breeder Raskal?


Yes sir, that's the one. I have a bunch of his old gear.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 13, 2017)

Useful said:


> Yes sir, that's the one. I have a bunch of his old gear.


Yea those are fire. Relentless used a male from those too made the Fire Cookies ad found his Cherry Cookies pheno. Those should be very nice bro I’m finally gonna get to try Raskal gear in the WiFi 43 pheno. Been wanting to try something from him forever


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea those are fire. Relentless used a male from those too made the Fire Cookies ad found his Cherry Cookies pheno. Those should be very nice bro I’m finally gonna get to try Raskal gear in the WiFi 43 pheno. Been wanting to try something from him forever


OOOOOHHHH yeah!!! I have the Fire Cookies as well, I actually hit a nice Fire Cookie with a stud Black Triangle. Gonna pop some of them at some point and check em out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 13, 2017)

Useful said:


> OOOOOHHHH yeah!!! I have the Fire Cookies as well, I actually hit a nice Fire Cookie with a stud Black Triangle. Gonna pop some of them at some point and check em out.


You sir have fire and I like your breeding fire too. Def will be watching your adventures


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 20, 2017)

I see Usefull seeds just got some packs up on GLG !


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 20, 2017)

@Useful Is the Sasquatch in the White Lotus cross from 303 seeds?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 20, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I see Usefull seeds just got some packs up on GLG !


Yep, just ordered the Blood Orange x Genius Thai


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> @Useful Is the Sasquatch in the White Lotus cross from 303 seeds?


Yessir!!!! Gonna be some monsters in there for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Yep, just ordered the Blood Orange x Genius Thai


Thanks man!!!! Did ya notice the freebie 5 pack attached??


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> @Useful Is the Sasquatch in the White Lotus cross from 303 seeds?


Here is the mother White Lotus used in both crosses.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

The Sour Princess x Genius Thai Extreme goes like this. Elephant Stomper Purple Elephant pheno x Ogre 99 x Sour Bubble then she was tagged with the GTE. Here is a couple pics of the Sour Princess.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 20, 2017)

Useful said:


> Thanks man!!!! Did ya notice the freebie 5 pack attached??


I did, thank you sir! Will be popping some of these babies soon


----------



## Serva (Dec 20, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> I did, thank you sir! Will be popping some of these babies soon


Lovely, me too  Wil post the pics here for sure!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Dec 20, 2017)

Are those chocolate diesel x chocolate trip sold out already?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Are those chocolate diesel x chocolate trip sold out already?


They were not listed as of yet. Sorry about that. My fault.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Dec 20, 2017)

Well that' good news, I have to keep an eye out for them. Theres a pack with my name on them if im lucky.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Well that' good news, I have to keep an eye out for them. Theres a pack with my name on them if im lucky.


One way or another,you will get a pack. How about that???


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 20, 2017)

@Useful do you plan on dropping any lucky charms f2?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> @Useful do you plan on dropping any lucky charms f2?


I could never in good conscience sell an F2 of someone else's gear. Crosses on the other hand..I did do a small batch of Lucky Charms x White Lotus. I could do a select pollination with them at some point and maybe give them out as freebies or something. That was a hell of a nice pairing.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 21, 2017)

Useful said:


> I could never in good conscience sell an F2 of someone else's gear. Crosses on the other hand..I did do a small batch of Lucky Charms x White Lotus. I could do a select pollination with them at some point and maybe give them out as freebies or something. That was a hell of a nice pairing.


Quick question brother.. What about that, given the fact many prominent breeders seem to just throw their 'prized male' at every main name 'cut only' female, I honestly don't see the problem. People are offering polys of polys for sometimes $100+ for a 10 pack with no real guarantee on the respective progeny. So I guess the question at the end of the rant, haha, is what about F3 or F4s and so on?

Forgot to add.. Looking phenomenal man, I'll probably snatch up a pack or two. Always nice to have some sort of niche breeder/artisan with great potential in the vault.


----------



## Serva (Dec 21, 2017)

I think it‘s different, if a strain is still avaible or not. I could imagine, even bodhi would be happy, to see more f2‘s. And I like that you give out your f2‘s as freebies! But I can‘t understand, what makes the different for you between Lucky Charms (bodhi) x Lucky Charms (bodhi), or Lucky Charms (bodhi) x White Lotus (bodhi). For me it seems like it‘s all bodhi, and bodhi also got the genetic from other breeders (SoL, H&L, ...). I am just curious about your opinion @Useful , no critic at all! In the end, isn‘t it all about a nice selection (and that would be your work!)?

Bodhi hasn‘t any stabilized genetics (it’s ALL possible), f2‘s / f3‘s / f4‘s / ... would express the parameters you selected, no?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 21, 2017)

Serva said:


> I think it‘s different, if a strain is still avaible or not. I could imagine, even bodhi would be happy, to see more f2‘s. And I like that you give out your f2‘s as freebies! But I can‘t understand, what makes the different for you between Lucky Charms (bodhi) x Lucky Charms (bodhi), or Lucky Charms (bodhi) x White Lotus (bodhi). For me it seems like it‘s all bodhi, and bodhi also got the genetic from other breeders (SoL, H&L, ...). I am just curious about your opinion @Useful , no critic at all! In the end, isn‘t it all about a nice selection (and that would be your work!)?
> 
> Bodhi hasn‘t any stabilized genetics (it’s ALL possible), f2‘s / f3‘s / f4‘s / ... would express the parameters you selected, no?


Ahh this is a great point I had not considered.. If one is just stabilizing another more say prominent breeders work that's a bit of a conundrum in terms of resale, though freebies I say is absolutely open game.


----------



## Serva (Dec 21, 2017)

I learned a new word: „conundrum“ sounds awesome!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

Serva said:


> I think it‘s different, if a strain is still avaible or not. I could imagine, even bodhi would be happy, to see more f2‘s. And I like that you give out your f2‘s as freebies! But I can‘t understand, what makes the different for you between Lucky Charms (bodhi) x Lucky Charms (bodhi), or Lucky Charms (bodhi) x White Lotus (bodhi). For me it seems like it‘s all bodhi, and bodhi also got the genetic from other breeders (SoL, H&L, ...). I am just curious about your opinion @Useful , no critic at all! In the end, isn‘t it all about a nice selection (and that would be your work!)?
> 
> Bodhi hasn‘t any stabilized genetics (it’s ALL possible), f2‘s / f3‘s / f4‘s / ... would express the parameters you selected, no?


I see it this way if Bodhi isn’t currently offering an old line in f2’s or going to pursue crosses with them they are deadlines so go nuts. I think that’s the whole point of Bodhi Seeds. When he says things like it’s up to you to make more like he has said with many crosses.

I wouldn’t really sell strains he’s given out freebies but f2’s and beyond I’d give out as freebie and the resulting crosses.

Look at Strayfox Gardenz he uses a lot of Bodhi gear and cuts with b’s blessings makes money makes great strains. So why don’t you?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey there Serva and Lost, I see both of your points, maybe in the near future I could go through some of his older work that I have packs of and maybe make f2's or even f'3. I do have a plan for Yo' Momma. That was a very nice cross that many folks wish they had. I also am going to work with Apollo line now for sure as well.


----------



## MauiShadow (Dec 24, 2017)

Aloha Brother! I just picked up a pack of the Sour Princess X GTE from GLG! I was looking for some info on her and it brought me here and I was stoked to see you posting about her. Honestly, it was the Tranquil Elephantizer freebies that caught my eye. I have been looking for those for a bit as I don't think Bodhi works with those anymore... are those your F2's? Anyway, as I started to read more about this cross, I'm just as stoked for her as I am for the TE. So the GTE is Elephant Stomper Purple Elephant pheno x Ogre 99 x Sour Bubble... and what is the lineage of the Sour Princess? Is there some Brothers Grimm in there? Any idea on flowering time? Looks like you've got some great crosses... I was at Great Lakes buying myself a Christmas present of some Bodhi gear and I decided to buy a pack each from 2 breeders I've never grown before, you and Seeds of Compassion made the cut! Such a tough choice, that dude has a great selection. I'm really excited to try these out in the spring!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2017)

MauiShadow said:


> Aloha Brother! I just picked up a pack of the Sour Princess X GTE from GLG! I was looking for some info on her and it brought me here and I was stoked to see you posting about her. Honestly, it was the Tranquil Elephantizer freebies that caught my eye. I have been looking for those for a bit as I don't think Bodhi works with those anymore... are those your F2's? Anyway, as I started to read more about this cross, I'm just as stoked for her as I am for the TE. So the GTE is Elephant Stomper Purple Elephant pheno x Ogre 99 x Sour Bubble... and what is the lineage of the Sour Princess? Is there some Brothers Grimm in there? Any idea on flowering time? Looks like you've got some great crosses... I was at Great Lakes buying myself a Christmas present of some Bodhi gear and I decided to buy a pack each from 2 breeders I've never grown before, you and Seeds of Compassion made the cut! Such a tough choice, that dude has a great selection. I'm really excited to try these out in the spring!


Thanks a bunch for your support!!! The Genius Thai Extreme lineage is Lemon *Thai* x Apollo 11 _*Genius*_ Pheno.I believe Bodhi used Brothers Grimm original stock for the Apollo projects. Sour Princess is Elephant Stomper Purple Elephant pheno x Ogre 99 x Sour Bubble. The Tranquil Elephantizer f2's were made using the originals, not the v2. The GTE cross flower time is about 9 weeks and they will get pretty darn big.Have a Merry Christmas, and thanks again for giving me a try.


----------



## xhexk (Dec 24, 2017)

Also stopping by to show some support, you got some excellent crosses man. Just ordered a pack of the Sour Princess x GTE and I can hardly wait to run it along with the TE and some Hollyweed. Best of luck to you and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 25, 2017)

xhexk said:


> Also stopping by to show some support, you got some excellent crosses man. Just ordered a pack of the Sour Princess x GTE and I can hardly wait to run it along with the TE and some Hollyweed. Best of luck to you and have a Merry Christmas!


Thanks man!!!!! No kiddin, you are gonna really enjoy them. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Dec 27, 2017)

I was curious about the pheno of the mom used (BO) 
Leaning more Cali-o or Appalachia or ??
But it's your dad hybrid thats really got me intrigued. 
I got a pack also and signed up to say thanks and good luck. 

Now I have to figure out how this place works. Haha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 27, 2017)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> I was curious about the pheno of the mom used (BO)
> Leaning more Cali-o or Appalachia or ??
> But it's your dad hybrid thats really got me intrigued.
> I got a pack also and signed up to say thanks and good luck.
> ...


Thanks a bunch for your support!!!! The Blood Orange mom used was straight up Cali-o all the way. Very orange/tangerine/clementine like. Not like candy orange, more like fresh squeezed orange juice. Welcome to rollitup, once you get some likes and posts under yer belt you will be able to do more things, like posts, start conversations with folks ect.


----------



## Serva (Dec 27, 2017)

I was looking for orange terps and found out, that this cali-o seems to be the most interesting one. But it was not avaible (clone only), so I was looking who used it in his crosses. That‘s how I found bodhi. But neither Blood Orange, Satsuma, or Orange Sunshine were avaible anymore. In the bodhi thread I read about your freebies at GLG, but also these were just gave away, before I was able to do an order. I tried to find you, here and on icmag, but everyone just reported you as missing. Now I get one of these older freebie packs, and suddenly you were back  And more and more you talk about this cross, it seems that my journey was worth it! I will pop the seeds in january, and I also decided, that I will cross it to my SSDD keeper, because it has the most unique effect for me, but is low on terps. Could you tell me, how I will find the best male for this project? I read a post from bodhi, where he suggest to flower it until the end, and smoke the pollen like buds. Anything else I should care about? Would it be better to take pollen of every male I will find, and cross it to a branch of my SSDD. So I can find hidden traits in the filial generation? Looking forward to hear your tricks and tipps. Thank you!


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Dec 28, 2017)

A11g line is useful, useful. 

It appears that dad speeds up flowering times, increases potency a tad and brings additional deliciousness to the table as well. A guy on here ran Cali-O x A11g and called it almost "his grail strain" fast flowering stacked mind candy psychoactive meds and of course, delicious. Thank you kind sir for posting that. You are very nice for sharing. 
I know C-99 really made some killer hybrids back in the day. CindyDom and Cindy
X Burmese. And they are quasi-related. 

Unrelated to the thread, when I ordered I just sent $ and order # to GLG. 
I didn't even think to include proof of age seeing I'm closer to 50 than 40. 
That would suck to get cancelled for that. 
I don't recall reading that requirement on the site but I suppose I could have overlooked. 
I may have to go double check and grab something else. Haha


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 28, 2017)

Serva said:


> I was looking for orange terps and found out, that this cali-o seems to be the most interesting one. But it was not avaible (clone only), so I was looking who used it in his crosses. That‘s how I found bodhi. But neither Blood Orange, Satsuma, or Orange Sunshine were avaible anymore. In the bodhi thread I read about your freebies at GLG, but also these were just gave away, before I was able to do an order. I tried to find you, here and on icmag, but everyone just reported you as missing. Now I get one of these older freebie packs, and suddenly you were back  And more and more you talk about this cross, it seems that my journey was worth it! I will pop the seeds in january, and I also decided, that I will cross it to my SSDD keeper, because it has the most unique effect for me, but is low on terps. Could you tell me, how I will find the best male for this project? I read a post from bodhi, where he suggest to flower it until the end, and smoke the pollen like buds. Anything else I should care about? Would it be better to take pollen of every male I will find, and cross it to a branch of my SSDD. So I can find hidden traits in the filial generation? Looking forward to hear your tricks and tipps. Thank you!


Hey there Serva, I personally try and look for characteristics in males as I do with the females. Nice structure, node spacing, stem rub smell ect. But sometimes if I want a male to pass so to speak because I really like the terp profile of a particular female, I will look for a male that has nothing really special as far as smell.You could find yourself a terpy female and reverse it and pollenate your SSDD and then hunt through those.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 28, 2017)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> A11g line is useful, useful.
> 
> It appears that dad speeds up flowering times, increases potency a tad and brings additional deliciousness to the table as well. A guy on here ran Cali-O x A11g and called it almost "his grail strain" fast flowering stacked mind candy psychoactive meds and of course, delicious. Thank you kind sir for posting that. You are very nice for sharing.
> I know C-99 really made some killer hybrids back in the day. CindyDom and Cindy
> ...


Hey there, Yes on the Apollo. I have some more A-11 things stashed that I'm going to be working with since Bodhi is no longer. I have the A-13 Gorilla Arm x Snow Lotus, A-11 genius select, A-11 Genius F3 x Big Sir Holy Bud,and more of the Genius Thai Extreme to work with.As far as the proof of age thing, I think you should be alright.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 7, 2018)

F3 x BSHB.sign me up. 
I'm going to enjoy exploring the BO/GTE
A lot!
I've always been curious about all things big sir holy since first reading Jason Kings' description in the cannabible, but that was BSHWeed. I think SAGE is a big sur holy weed breeding offshoot also. 
I would love to hear description of smell, smoke, effect
This is one Bodhi told the world it's up to us to make more and keep going. (BSHB)

What are the similarities/differences between BSHW & BSHB if there's someone familiar with both medicines.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 7, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> F3 x BSHB.sign me up.
> I'm going to enjoy exploring the BO/GTE
> A lot!
> I've always been curious about all things big sir holy since first reading Jason Kings' description in the cannabible, but that was BSHWeed. I think SAGE is a big sur holy weed breeding offshoot also.
> ...


This is what I came up with so far, Bodhi's description....
These were a special gift to a well connected friend from an old grower in big sur, she gave them to me because she knew that i loved seeds, and would do them right. Can i 100% verify this is the original undiluted or unhybridized big sur holy weed line from perry the monk, no can do, but what i can say is this is unique, oldschool, mind ablaze green fire time capsule weed from the big sur mountains. Everybody that has tried this line has fallin in love with it.

The plants do great indoors and out and can get quite big. It has genetically purple phenos, pink pistilled phenos, a less common sativa pheno, and loads of hybrid phenos, smells range from soggy bread to blueberry menthol, it seems to be a afghani mexican hybrid masterfully bred towards the sativa high and the indica frame. The true magic of this strain is the amazing sublime sativa high, a beautiful blast from the past

This seed run was an open pollination of 4 males and 6 females, not alot, but enough to get the job done... A small population open pollination in a tent means your going to mostly the beans made from the first two males that opened.... The super quick sativa pheno male... And the fat indica dom male...

This line is called big sur holy bud to differentiate it from the big sur holy weed lines by hhf, danbo, and reeferman. Everybody that has tried this line has fallin in love with it. Im really happy to gift this back to the community. Very limited, only 30 packs, then its up to you to make more!


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 7, 2018)

Useful said:


> This is what I came up with so far, Bodhi's description....
> These were a special gift to a well connected friend from an old grower in big sur, she gave them to me because she knew that i loved seeds, and would do them right. Can i 100% verify this is the original undiluted or unhybridized big sur holy weed line from perry the monk, no can do, but what i can say is this is unique, oldschool, mind ablaze green fire time capsule weed from the big sur mountains. Everybody that has tried this line has fallin in love with it.
> 
> The plants do great indoors and out and can get quite big. It has genetically purple phenos, pink pistilled phenos, a less common sativa pheno, and loads of hybrid phenos, smells range from soggy bread to blueberry menthol, it seems to be a afghani mexican hybrid masterfully bred towards the sativa high and the indica frame. The true magic of this strain is the amazing sublime sativa high, a beautiful blast from the past
> ...


I run bshw great high. Still got gear gonna x that to my blood orange next f4 pop of bo


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 7, 2018)

I love all of Bodhi descriptions ~soul food for the mind~


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 7, 2018)

Cubing/"new school" type hybrid x old school original strain hybrid. 




Good read. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/highboldtage.wordpress.com/2012/01/10/big-sur-holy-weed/amp/

There was a strain back in the 90s called Dogshit. Same period as catpiss. But dogshit was supposed to have Purple Zacatecas in it also. I never tried it but my mentor did. It's interesting that both BSHW and Dogshit both have that rare Mexican in it. 

Big Sur Holy Bud + Dogshit =
Holy Shit?


----------



## Serva (Jan 8, 2018)

I received a gift today, inside there were also these little beauties:
 

sooooo... lets go!


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

Those are lovely gifts to receive


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 8, 2018)

Serva said:


> I received a gift today, inside there were also these little beauties:
> View attachment 4070158
> 
> sooooo... lets go!
> View attachment 4070159


SWEET!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 8, 2018)

Well this is what is headed off to GLG. Purple Urkle x Skywalker OG x Genius Thai Extreme.....Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip F3...Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip f3. In the spirit of giving, the Purple Urkle x Skywalker OG x Genius Thai Extreme has a 6 pack of Genius Thai Extreme f2 attached. The Chocolate Trip crosses have a 5 pack of Chocolate Trip f4's attached.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

Some tastey sounding gear!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 8, 2018)

Although I'm new to the scene of sellin seeds...I'm just curious. I see that a bunch of folks are in to the cookies and such. That's fine...I have cookies, glue ect. But bein an older guy, I was just wonderin if any of you are willin to go back a bit??? My genetic library goes back a bit because I have been collecting for quite some time. I have some treasures to work with but I'm curious if anyone is interested to be honest. Just gonna throw a few at ya and see what ya have to say.

Black Cherry Cheesecake x Power Malawi
Grapefruit Diesel x Power Malawi
Black Cherry Soda x Power Malawi
E-32 Trainwreck x Sour Diesel
Afgoo x S-15 Trainwreck
Purple Mayhem x Sour Diesel x Afgoo
NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Bud preservation project
Power Malawi x GDP
Jack Herer
DJ's Blueberry
Sour Diesel IBL
Chem IBL
Matanuska Mint
South African Kwazulu
Lashkar gah Vak
Swazi Gold
Black Domina
Woodhorse Herijuana
Wild Mazar
Nepali
I have more.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2018)

Dude you know retro is in ..... i think

I gota try matanuska mint since i live here lol

Id give most on your list a run im looking for that old chink eyed stuff i cant find lol
Havent had a blueberry for about 11 years bout tim to revisit it .

They all sound good. As long as its loud and doesnt take 15 weeks in flower (my longest so far)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Although I'm new to the scene of sellin seeds...I'm just curious. I see that a bunch of folks are in to the cookies and such. That's fine...I have cookies, glue ect. But bein an older guy, I was just wonderin if any of you are willin to go back a bit??? My genetic library goes back a bit because I have been collecting for quite some time. I have some treasures to work with but I'm curious if anyone is interested to be honest. Just gonna throw a few at ya and see what ya have to say.
> 
> Black Cherry Cheesecake x Power Malawi
> Grapefruit Diesel x Power Malawi
> ...


That E-32Trainwreck x Sour Diesel sounds nice. So does the sour d ibl.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 9, 2018)

Any old skunks on your list?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Any old skunks on your list?


I have some older stuff, but I didn't find anything skunky, you know how that goes. I can't believe breeders are selling skunk and saying it's that old school funk when it is not. I do however have a big bag of bag seeds from long ago that I'm gonna start poppin. There is definitely old school skunk in that bag of over 1000 seeds. Germ rate is going to be an issue.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hell yeah all those sound cool! I really I like the sound of that Christmas bud, Jack herer, some real blueberry, south African kwazulu, Lashkar gah vak, swazi, Black Domina!! Just all of it, anything other than cookies everywhere lol


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 9, 2018)

NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Bud 
Preservation project. 

I haven't thought about this in a long time. 
Any possibility this is a special pheno of an
Old Afghani? 
If this is the heirloom strain with the wild looking old world leaves?
Woodhorse Herijuana too !!
One a personal note, Black Domina is nice. I found one that smelled like burned tires and hash. Loud terps. Sensi also had a hybrid called Maple Leaf indica that had all kinds of great variety. 

They are all treasures.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 9, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Hell yeah all those sound cool! I really I like the sound of that Christmas bud, Jack herer, some real blueberry, south African kwazulu, Lashkar gah vak, swazi, Black Domina!! Just all of it, anything other than cookies everywhere lol


I was really thinkin about starting by making f3's of the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud in open pollination to open a treasure chest so to speak, the same for the Lashkar Gah Vak since they are both Old Afghani. When I do the Christmas Tree Bud they will be given away as freebies, that is what NDNGUY wanted . So maybe Lashkar Gah Vak f2's with a free pack of 1979 Christmas Tree Bud. Or something like that.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 9, 2018)

The guys from "heros of the farm" were handing free packs of '79 xmas bud
At the Emerald Cup , I snagged a couple


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Domina x Cindy -99 made a great combo. CindyDom was delicious and thumping and a really great hybrid. 
I'll say your list shows how much you like the plant from A-Z. 
Any hazes?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 11, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> Black Domina x Cindy -99 made a great combo. CindyDom was delicious and thumping and a really great hybrid.
> I'll say your list shows how much you like the plant from A-Z.
> Any hazes?


I know I have some Dank Haze and some old Tom Hill haze stuff. I will have to check my book. I also have some Punta Rojo crossed with an Afghani as well.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 11, 2018)

Old afghani would be badass


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 11, 2018)

That Afghan cross sounds nice. 
Really nice!

has anyone had strawberry soda.? Tasted like candied Hawaiian Fruit Punch


----------



## Serva (Jan 11, 2018)

I can count 7 seedlings looking for some light, so 100% germination for Blood Orange x Genius Thai!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

@Useful Im late to the party (as usual) & just getting around to seeing your beans listed on GLG. Likely gonna snap up a pack when my most recent order rolls in. As for throwback flavors, I dont think you can go wrong with Afghani or Blueberry.


----------



## Serva (Jan 12, 2018)

Everything big starts small...


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm clearing up some room to get mine started in a few weeks. Nice Job Mr perfect. 
Thats so cool you get to see the max.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 12, 2018)

OK..Lashkar Gah Vac is a go along with the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud. Currently my desktop has crashed and I am trying to communicate on my wife's tablet. This really sucks..I have big plans, and I really appreciate the ideas and Input.This really sucks part was about this damned tablet! This touch screen stuff stinks, I want my mouse back


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> OK..Lashkar Gah Vac is a go along with the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud. Currently my desktop has crashed and I am trying to communicate on my wife's tablet. This really sucks..I have big plans, and I really appreciate the ideas and Input.This really sucks part was about this damned tablet! This touch screen stuff stinks, I want my mouse back


I reckon my age is showin


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey at least that age gave you access to the good old strains though.

Lemonade right?


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I reckon my age is showin


Not as much as sayin reckon lol
Jk trying to be funny lol
Im originally from the south so i hear the folks say reckon a lot


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 13, 2018)

Looking forward to this, y'all. 
Age is just a number. Just don't ever turn into the "get off my lawn!" Guy! Ha

How many days usually til done?
Assuming it's quick


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 13, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> Looking forward to this, y'all.
> Age is just a number. Just don't ever turn into the "get off my lawn!" Guy! Ha
> 
> How many days usually til done?
> Assuming it's quick


 HAHAH!! But I liked when Clint Eastwood said " get off my lawn" in that movie Gran Torino...lol. The Blood Orange x GTE will finish in 9 weeks or less. I sure am glad someone gifted those to @Serva.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 20, 2018)

*White Lotus "Useful cut" x Genius Thai*
Day 18
7/7 Seeds popped within 24hrs
4/7 Females showed preflowers around 6wks from seed
During veg, they had a very strong structure with no floppy side branching. Cuttings of all four phenos were rooted in 10 days. One pheno tripled after 12/12, with the other three doubling in size. I only took pictures of this lady because the other three were behind a wall of Bodhi.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 20, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *White Lotus "Useful cut" x Genius Thai*
> Day 18
> 7/7 Seeds popped within 24hrs
> 4/7 Females showed preflowers around 6wks from seed
> ...


Thanks a bunch for posting them up here. You will need some branch support a lil down the road, they will pack on some weight.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for posting them up here. You will need some branch support a lil down the road, they will pack on some weight.


You're welcome. Thank you for putting in the work and making them available. What should I expect: flowering time, smells, effect, etc.? Do you have a formal name for this strain? I have been calling it White Genius, but would like to represent the genetics remaining faithful to the intent of the breeder.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 21, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> You're welcome. Thank you for putting in the work and making them available. What should I expect: flowering time, smells, effect, etc.? Do you have a formal name for this strain? I have been calling it White Genius, but would like to represent the genetics remaining faithful to the intent of the breeder.


Well your flower time is 8-9 weeks, smells will range from metallic to citrus. Effect...you will get high...lol. I have a tough time with descriptions and smoke reports.I have not even thought of a name. If I was to have to give it a name, Einstein would fit.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well your flower time is 8-9 weeks, smells will range from metallic to citrus. Effect...you will get high...lol. I have a tough time with descriptions and smoke reports.I have not even thought of a name. If I was to have to give it a name, Einstein would fit.


Thanks for the info, I will try to update with pics and an eventual smoke report. Einstein it is!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well your flower time is 8-9 weeks, smells will range from metallic to citrus. Effect...you will get high...lol. I have a tough time with descriptions and smoke reports.I have not even thought of a name. If I was to have to give it a name, Einstein would fit.


Metallic is from the lotus i'm assuming?
That was my only turn off about the snow lotus. It may work well with certain flavors, like strawberry or raspberry, but not well with others like lemon.
Also very similar is the Goo. Almost identical.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 24, 2018)

@Useful just dropped some more firerat GLG.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 24, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Useful just dropped some more firerat GLG.


Picked up some Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 24, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Picked up some Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3


Thanks a bunch for your support!! The Chocolate Diesel used in that cross is a cut from the Cannabis Cafe. I got that cut from a close friend who is an old head. It is is on his top 3 list of favorite strains. Sour Princess is also in that top 3.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for your support!! The Chocolate Diesel used in that cross is a cut from the Cannabis Cafe. I got that cut from a close friend who is an old head. It is is on his top 3 list of favorite strains. Sour Princess is also in that top 3.


You're welcome, I appreciate the info. I really dig the 5 pack freebie. For the freebie beans, what expression were you trying to lock down by taking the Chocolate Trip to F4?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> You're welcome, I appreciate the info. I really dig the 5 pack freebie. For the freebie beans, what expression were you trying to lock down by taking the Chocolate Trip to F4?


The goal was to weed out the lanky floppy hard to tame ones. Some will still pop up, but most should be stout and easier to manage.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 28, 2018)

What's the weirdest mutant or freak plant you've seen going backwards ?

I reckon there's been a few weirdos.


----------



## Serva (Feb 6, 2018)

Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme, 5/7 female plants, 3 weeks 12/12fs (in the back corner is a Dark Helmet, which is 4 weeks old):


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Feb 6, 2018)

Happy ladies.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2018)

I was just thinkin that some folks got some Genius Thai Extreme f2's....please don't let them freebies sit. I know.....we put the freebies aside. I used to do the same thing when I ordered from various places...um...1 fem freebie Gigabud, 1 fem freebie cloud 9...ect.GLG has the freebie market cornered for sure, QUALITY freebies. I personally sent in Fruity Pebbles OG F3, Star Dawg F3 , Chocolate Trip F3 and F4...how in the hell can ya top them freebies??? Anyway....Genius Thai Extreme are monsters with quality smoke...and everything the male touched is the same.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2018)

Genius Thai extreme at only 36 days!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2018)

45 days


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2018)

56 days


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2018)

Day 70 right before the chop.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Feb 7, 2018)

Beautiful flush on her. That's white ash material there/don't need to taste it. 
And the super dense foxtail blowing out the side looks pretty too.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 17, 2018)

I see your chocolate diesel x chocolate trip are sold out at GLG. Do you intend to re-stock or is it available elsewhere? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 18, 2018)

carnack33 said:


> I see your chocolate diesel x chocolate trip are sold out at GLG. Do you intend to re-stock or is it available elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey there @carnack33, the Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip is all gone. There will be some Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies coming up soon, along with some other Fire Cookie crosses. Also going to be Chocolate Diesel feminized as well.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks...

Is your genus thai from the Cannacopia line?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 18, 2018)

carnack33 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Is your genus thai from the Cannacopia line?


The Genius Thai Extreme is from Bodhi.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hey there @carnack33, the Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip is all gone. There will be some Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies coming up soon, along with some other Fire Cookie crosses. Also going to be Chocolate Diesel feminized as well.


That's too bad...was interested in that one...Are they available anyplace else?

BTW....Id rather have chocolate diesel regs. Never liked fems. Colidal Silver is terrible.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 18, 2018)

I ran Bodhis very first seed release which was a Lemon Thai (Dutch Flowers F3)...nice plant but nothing like yours.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 18, 2018)

carnack33 said:


> That's too bad...was interested in that one...Are they available anyplace else?
> 
> BTW....Id rather have chocolate diesel regs. Never liked fems. Colidal Silver is terrible.


The Chocolate Diesel x is not available anywhere, sorry about that. Also when the other strains listed at GLG run out that's the end of them as well. I do have a bunch of things in the works. A lot of folks do like feminized seeds, especially those that grow in smaller spaces, and it is helpful when you have to keep your plant limits in check.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Chocolate Diesel x is not available anywhere, sorry about that. Also when the other strains listed at GLG run out that's the end of them as well. I do have a bunch of things in the works. A lot of folks do like feminized seeds, especially those that grow in smaller spaces, and it is helpful when you have to keep your plant limits in check.


Oh I'd agree, but I see *far* more vigor in regulars than I do feminized seeds...perhaps you can offer both?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 18, 2018)

carnack33 said:


> Oh I'd agree, but I see *far* more vigor in regulars than I do feminized seeds...perhaps you can offer both?


Just your imagination in regard to vigor. Colloidal/sts just blocks hormones and outside of that they are the same as any other plant


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 18, 2018)

carnack33 said:


> Oh I'd agree, but I see *far* more vigor in regulars than I do feminized seeds...perhaps you can offer both?


I would do both if I had a Chocolate Diesel male, this Chocolate Diesel is a clone only.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> I would do both if I had a Chocolate Diesel male, this Chocolate Diesel is a clone only.


That's too bad, but I appreciate your work either way, brother.

And as a general FYI......Silver Thiosulfate and colloidal sliver are not the only way to generate seeds from a clone only line....fyi.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Just your imagination in regard to vigor. Colloidal/sts just blocks hormones and outside of that they are the same as any other plant


Actually, the CS / STS ions block the bio reception of *ethylene*, which is essential to the production of female flowers. Ethylene is not in the chemical group of hormones itself. The methods for making a female produce pollen just manipulate the _hormone balance_ in the plant to cause the action.


----------



## Serva (Feb 19, 2018)

Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme, day 40, 12/12fs:
   

#3 has interesting leaves, do you know the genetics origin of this, or is it just a random mutation?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 19, 2018)

Pretty cool, thanks for the update. I'm not real sure on the saw tooth lookin leaves.


----------



## Adkgrower (Feb 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Although I'm new to the scene of sellin seeds...I'm just curious. I see that a bunch of folks are in to the cookies and such. That's fine...I have cookies, glue ect. But bein an older guy, I was just wonderin if any of you are willin to go back a bit??? My genetic library goes back a bit because I have been collecting for quite some time. I have some treasures to work with but I'm curious if anyone is interested to be honest. Just gonna throw a few at ya and see what ya have to say.
> 
> Black Cherry Cheesecake x Power Malawi
> Grapefruit Diesel x Power Malawi
> ...





Useful said:


> Although I'm new to the scene of sellin seeds...I'm just curious. I see that a bunch of folks are in to the cookies and such. That's fine...I have cookies, glue ect. But bein an older guy, I was just wonderin if any of you are willin to go back a bit??? My genetic library goes back a bit because I have been collecting for quite some time. I have some treasures to work with but I'm curious if anyone is interested to be honest. Just gonna throw a few at ya and see what ya have to say.
> 
> Black Cherry Cheesecake x Power Malawi
> Grapefruit Diesel x Power Malawi
> ...


Nepali and matanuska any ak crosses?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 19, 2018)

Adkgrower said:


> Nepali and mataniska any ak crosses?


I will be doing some things with AK-47, Northern Lights, Apollo-11, Burmese,and some others as well. Just gonna take some time is all.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a few thoughts...

South African Kwazulu
Lashkar gah Vak
Wild Mazar

Can you elaborate on these Useful?

Woodhorse Herijuana
NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Bud preservation project

Those would be a nice lines to see offered as well.

Whats the background on your Sour Diesel and Matanuska Mint?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adkgrower (Feb 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> I will be doing some things with AK-47, Northern Lights, Apollo-11, Burmese,and some others as well. Just gonna take some time is all.


Ever consider others testing your gear? I'd be down for trying something a bit different/old school.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2018)

carnack33 said:


> I have a few thoughts...
> 
> South African Kwazulu
> Lashkar gah Vak
> ...


Herijuana was bred by Woodhorse Seeds, it is a combination of the highly regarded Humboldt County Afghan indica called Petrolia Headstash and an outdoor hybrid from Kentucky known only as the “Killer New Haven” strain. I believe then Motarebel worked it for some time to create an inbred line, I like that I have the originals, but would love to have a pack of the ones that Motarebel did as well for comparison.

Matanuska Mint is a hybrid 50% sativa/50% indica strain created as a cross of Matanuska Thunder X Gray Mist strains. They were made by Sagarmatha.

NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud is an Afghan landrace that smells and tastes strongly of pine.NDN got them from a grower friend of his who grew them outdoors for years. They were labeled 79 Xmas bud and he was holding them to do a new afghan project. He passed them to eastcoastjoe and he did the seed increase for preservation. From there they were spread around and here we are today. I will do another increase and give them away as freebies attached to another landrace.

The Sour Diesel IBL is an old pack of Rez, same with the Chem IBL I have.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have the work Motorebel did in Herijuana, Useful. Sannie did a better job of that line than he did though. I have the Petroli Headstash as well. Free free to reach out for them.

I have some old Woodhorse stuff too...takes a lot of time to preserve this stuff so I commend you on your efforts.

Thanks for the info on the other lines. There is a pure line MTF around here that's nice and I have seen a few guys say there is a "mint" pheno, but I have never seen it myself. Bit of a headache to grow from my experience...too leafy when fed too much (easy to do).

The Xmas Tree is a line I would encourage you to pursue to preserve if for no other reason. Its a big plant and not really suitable for indoors, but its great for outdoor work. Kudos on that one.

I'd also like to see the IBL of the Lashkar gah Vak as well. Can you share any info on that line?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2018)

carnack33 said:


> 'd also like to see the IBL of the Lashkar gah Vak as well. Can you share any info on that line?


This hand-sourced variety from the Lashkar Gah region of Afghanistan was collected by Tierra Rojo. The Lashkar Gah region is the only region where cannabis is grown for its flowers as opposed to its resin (for hashish production). This particular variety was cultivated by a family in this region for almost 100 years. The plants run the gambit from musky to sweet and fruity, but most of them are a fairly typical Afghani profile in terms of effects -- relaxing, smooth, and lightly narcotic.


----------



## carnack33 (Feb 20, 2018)

Very Nice structure. You can see the sativa in it.


----------



## Adkgrower (Feb 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> This hand-sourced variety from the Lashkar Gah region of Afghanistan was collected by Tierra Rojo. The Lashkar Gah region is the only region where cannabis is grown for its flowers as opposed to its resin (for hashish production). This particular variety was cultivated by a family in this region for almost 100 years. The plants run the gambit from musky to sweet and fruity, but most of them are a fairly typical Afghani profile in terms of effects -- relaxing, smooth, and lightly narcotic.
> View attachment 4093150


Cross of the 79 Christmas tree and Lashkar Gah would be killer!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2018)

Adkgrower said:


> Cross of the 79 Christmas tree and Lashkar Gah would be killer!!!


That did cross my mind...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2018)

Adkgrower said:


> Ever consider others testing your gear? I'd be down for trying something a bit different/old school.


Yes I have been working on that. Sometimes folks get the seeds then forget about the testing part of the deal.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes I have been working on that. Sometimes folks get the seeds then forget about the testing part of the deal.


Sometimes a bit more often than sometimes....


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Feb 20, 2018)

Heard that.


----------



## Serva (Feb 25, 2018)

Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme, day 48, 12/12fs

#2: short, less frost, no smell
  

#3: shortest, frostiest, tropical candy
  

#5: tall, less frost, orange zest
  

#6: tallest, no frost, no smell
  

#7: hybrid, frostiest, sweet orange juice


----------



## Serva (Feb 25, 2018)

1 plant / sqft, Bridgelux EB strips + Cree XPE/XTE (33 w/sqft)


(DH)[#2] [#3]
[#5] [#6] [#7]

#7 got my interest! Streched nicely, as tall as #5 and #6, but the buds have the structure of the short phenos, same as frostieness. #5 and #6 will probably go on a long run. The soil I mixed is a little hot, especially the tall phenos didn't liked it (burnt tips and claws; the short phenos only have slightly burnt tips)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 25, 2018)

Serva said:


> #7 got my interest!


Has my interest as well, sweet orange juice..that's the one.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 28, 2018)

Big thanks to Useful for letting me try these out!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 28, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> Big thanks to Useful for letting me try these out


Cool deal, you are very welcome.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Feb 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Cool deal, you are very welcome.


Hey Useful, what did you like about the Orange Cookies? I've been seeing some crosses lately and wondering what's the deal


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 28, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Hey Useful, what did you like about the Orange Cookies? I've been seeing some crosses lately and wondering what's the deal


If I could spark one up with ya...you would get it...haha. The Orange Cookie's is a nice package my friend...at least this selection is. Very frosty, intense orange terps,finishes in 9 weeks, insane yield for a cookie,very nice buzz as well...if ya twist one up the flavor is still there at the end of the j...that makes sense right.I hope this helped a bit. I will be working with it further.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 28, 2018)

I reckon I should mention that I just hit that Orange Cookie Cut with a Fire Cookie stud...along with a few others...Chocolate Covered Strawberries f2 being one of the others.My sniffer is not that good...but I tell ya I smell strawberries on that cut.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> I reckon I should mention that I just hit that Orange Cookie Cut with a Fire Cookie stud...along with a few others...Chocolate Covered Strawberries f2 being one of the others.My sniffer is not that good...but I tell ya I smell strawberries on that cut.


chocolate covered strawberries?

damn you, the name got me already...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> chocolate covered strawberries?
> 
> damn you, the name got me already...


HAHA...yeah the Chocolate Covered Strawberries is an Exotic Seeds creation...I searched through the f2's and found a very nice strawberry gal. Also in the f2 line I found a very nice male...my Chocolate Diesel cut may get some love from him..maybe a couple others as well.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> HAHA...yeah the Chocolate Covered Strawberries is an Exotic Seeds creation...I searched through the f2's and found a very nice strawberry gal. Also in the f2 line I found a very nice male...my Chocolate Diesel cut may get some love from him..maybe a couple others as well.


awesome, gonna have to check your gear out for sure...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 28, 2018)

Full lineup is this..Fire Cookie f2 male is hittin
Blue Dream (Santa Cruz cut)
Orange Cookies
Chocolate Diesel (Canna Cabanna cut)
GG#4 cut
Chocolate Covered Strawberries f2


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Full lineup is this..Fire Cookie f2 male is hittin
> Blue Dream (Santa Cruz cut)
> Orange Cookies
> Chocolate Diesel (Canna Cabanna cut)
> ...


----------



## Serva (Mar 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> If I could spark one up with ya...you would get it...haha. The Orange Cookie's is a nice package my friend...at least this selection is. Very frosty, intense orange terps,finishes in 9 weeks, insane yield for a cookie,very nice buzz as well...if ya twist one up the flavor is still there at the end of the j...that makes sense right.I hope this helped a bit. I will be working with it further.


Uhhh....  got more seeds of this cross with SSDD? Sounds like the right one for me


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 1, 2018)

Serva said:


> Uhhh....  got more seeds of this cross with SSDD? Sounds like the right one for me


Yessir I do. I reckon I will send them in along with GG#4 x Genius Thai Extreme. Also I remember us talkin...the Blood Orange x Tangerine Power fems are almost done.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Mar 2, 2018)

What is the orange strain in the orange cookie cut used?
Enjoying The thread.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Mar 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> I reckon I should mention that I just hit that Orange Cookie Cut with a Fire Cookie stud...along with a few others...Chocolate Covered Strawberries f2 being one of the others.My sniffer is not that good...but I tell ya I smell strawberries on that cut.


I can be your “sniffer”. I’m cheap lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> What is the orange strain in the orange cookie cut used?
> Enjoying The thread.


Orange Juice Bud male.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2018)

The second generation Fire Cookie pollen is doin it's thing.


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok man you are making it really hard not to buy anymore seeds @Useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Ok man you are making it really hard not to buy anymore seeds @Useful


Sorry @maxamus1 ...I have been there before lol..I do appreciate the compliment.I reckon I should mention that I am also workin with f2 Fire Alien, Black Lime Special Reserve, Stardawg F3,Sour Strawberry, Fire OG, Black Jack, and some other stuff.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Mar 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> Orange Juice Bud male.


Co-OG mom. Another C-o cross.
I recently finished some new ones and wanted to ask what you know about dad in this cross. Tangerine. But it’s not from CO. And it’s 0 relation to:
Tangi
Tangie
“The Tange”
It is an old school Northern California strain. 
Have you ever heard or seen this ?

Here’s what I do know it’s not Cali-o because I had her forever. Nor is it a cross w/it in it. This is new to me. It tastes like candied tangerines and more artificially sweet. 
Its candy sweet on the last drag on a mostly cashed bowl even. The end of a roach- incredible. 
I had very low expectations and expected mediocrity. Best surprise ever. 

Another question about the cookies cross?
I remember cookies varieties taking forever in veg to grow. Did your cross speed that up? And did I ever notice that with cookies. 
Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 11, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> Co-OG mom. Another C-o cross.
> I recently finished some new ones and wanted to ask what you know about dad in this cross. Tangerine. But it’s not from CO. And it’s 0 relation to:
> Tangi
> Tangie
> ...


I do not know much about the Tangerine...was it bred by Ch9 ??? Sounds like a very tasty one ya got there.

The Orange Cookie cut I have been runnin for quite some time is like that with the flavor. Also this cookie is not slow growing at all, and yields are VERY good. The other bursting with orange/tangerine/clemintine is when I found the Cali-o leaner in Blood Orange, I did some small batch stuff like the Genius Thai Extreme cross. But I also hit her with a nice Tangerine Power f2 male. I then went huntin through those and found a super nice funky orange lady...I liked it so much that I reversed it...only got like 120 seeds though. Gonna do that reversal again real soon. Maybe I wil do a bag of oranges type thing..Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream pack with a 5 pack of the fems attached...I dunno.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> I do not know much about the Tangerine...was it bred by Ch9 ??? Sounds like a very tasty one ya got there.
> 
> The Orange Cookie cut I have been runnin for quite some time is like that with the flavor. Also this cookie is not slow growing at all, and yields are VERY good. The other bursting with orange/tangerine/clemintine is when I found the Cali-o leaner in Blood Orange, I did some small batch stuff like the Genius Thai Extreme cross. But I also hit her with a nice Tangerine Power f2 male. I then went huntin through those and found a super nice funky orange lady...I liked it so much that I reversed it...only got like 120 seeds though. Gonna do that reversal again real soon. Maybe I wil do a bag of oranges type thing..Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream pack with a 5 pack of the fems attached...I dunno.


I got lucky with the 3 tangerine powers I popped, I got one male and one female that reek like oranges when you rub the stem, even at 2-3 weeks from seed, and one female that is very large and vigorous with no smell yet. The male is a bit more vigorous than the female. Both are at about 2 weeks flower for first time now. I plan on making f2 from them as well. Cheers man


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 11, 2018)

I am losin my mind!! HAHA....I was tellin you folks about about this 2nd generation Chocolate Covered Strawberries I am workin with. I posted pics in the chuckers paradise thread...and not here. Yeah here she is fully pollinated by a second gen Fire Cookie male.I know I take terrible pics....sorry.


----------



## Serva (Mar 13, 2018)

Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme, day 60 (flash) / day 64, 12/12fs

Looking a little bit rusty because of some organic spraying. I had again spider mites on my youngest seedlings, so every plant in my cab got sprayed.

I've got a stuffy nose atm, and can't go into details, but it's defintely some strong tropical fruity smell in there. It became a little bit spicy, like pepper, before my nose got blocked.

#2
  

#3
 

#5
 

#6
 

#7


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice!!! Looks like they have gained some weight.


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 13, 2018)

@Useful a lot of your crosses sound killer but I'm hoping you decide to start producing more fem lines. Not enough US breeders do and there's definitely a market for them...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> @Useful a lot of your crosses sound killer but I'm hoping you decide to start producing more fem lines. Not enough US breeders do and there's definitely a market for them...


I hear ya loud and clear. The process has already begun. Some folks don't like feminized seed, some do. I don't like auto flower seeds personally, but would never disrespect someone that enjoys them.

So yeah, plan on seeing some feminized gear in the very near future.


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 13, 2018)

lovin what ur doing, glad to see u getting ur seeds around to! my friend has a pack of yours soon to be pooped 
well I thought i'd chime in on my opinion... fuck fem seeds, you do you dude, but it would be great to stay mostly true to the regulars please.
I guess fem seeds are a natural occurrence to, plus plants are smart, they can usually sort them selves out, but I feel fems are just a shortcut, I try to avoid if possible.. and possibly not healthy for the gene pool.
Keep it up tho, peace.. @Useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> lovin what ur doing, glad to see u getting ur seeds around to! my friend has a pack of yours soon to be pooped
> well I thought i'd chime in on my opinion... fuck fem seeds, you do you dude, but it would be great to stay mostly true to the regulars please.
> I guess fem seeds are a natural occurrence to, plus plants are smart, they can usually sort them selves out, but I feel fems are just a shortcut, I try to avoid if possible.. and possibly not healthy for the gene pool.
> Keep it up tho, peace.. @Useful


I appreciate yer opinion...I really do. The fem seeds really do have their place though. Imagine tryin to be legal in a 6 plant limit state...or someone growin some personal head stash in a small closet..they don't want to have to waste time and space with male plants. Am I gonna start just providing fem beans???? No i'm not..absolutely not.I am going to attempt to do my best to provide a lil bit of everything..folks can choose what they want. I have some plans for some landrace stuff...some fems...some reg lines ect. Peace right back at ya brother.Again I do appreciate yer opinion.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> I appreciate yer opinion...I really do. The fem seeds really do have their place though. Imagine tryin to be legal in a 6 plant limit state...or someone growin some personal head stash in a small closet..they don't want to have to waste time and space with male plants. Am I gonna start just providing fem beans???? No i'm not..absolutely not.I am going to attempt to do my best to provide a lil bit of everything..folks can choose what they want. I have some plans for some landrace stuff...some fems...some reg lines ect. Peace right back at ya brother.Again I do appreciate yer opinion.


I would buy some fems, especially some cool S1 beans but i'd be down for all of it.

You mind sharing some plans?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 14, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I would buy some fems, especially some cool S1 beans but i'd be down for all of it.
> 
> You mind sharing some plans?


Um....I am reversing this funky Chocolate Diesel cut and going to hit the Gorilla Glue cut, family reunion..haha..Looking at Black Jack cut, Fire OG cut, Stardawg f3, maybe this Orange Cookie cut, maybe make a Chocolate Covered Strawberry Diesel..I really like the idea of that one. This f2 Chocolate Covered Strawberries is very nice. Look up ^^ at the pics of her. That was at 32 days and fully pollinated by a Fire Cookie f2 male.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> Um....I am reversing this funky Chocolate Diesel cut and going to hit the Gorilla Glue cut, family reunion..haha..Looking at Black Jack cut, Fire OG cut, Stardawg f3, maybe this Orange Cookie cut, maybe make a Chocolate Covered Strawberry Diesel..I really like the idea of that one. This f2 Chocolate Covered Strawberries is very nice. Look up ^^ at the pics of her. That was at 32 days and fully pollinated with Fire Cookie f2 male.


Sounds awesome


----------



## Serva (Mar 20, 2018)

Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme, 70 days, 12/12fs, organic soil, fucked up with pyrethrum extract spraying as spider mite prevention, but they are flowering nicely again atm



6 - 5 - 7 - 3 - 2

#2


#3


#5


#6


#7


6 had the most burnt-tips due to N toxity early, but now she is fading first... (same batch of soil, amount of water and dose of nutes for all plants)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 20, 2018)

Them girls are gettin chunky!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Serva (Mar 20, 2018)

Can I do 11/13 or 10/14 instead of 12/12 to speed up ripening? 4 weeks is the maximum, than I need to harvest, so there is enough time to dry before I leave (expected to leave one week later). Or some other trick?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 20, 2018)

From the looks of them I don't think they will need another 4 weeks. The Genius Thai Extreme finished pretty quickly 9 weeks, one gal was an 8 week finisher. The Blood Orange was nice at 9 weeks. I think a lot of folks see the word Thai and get nervous about long flower times. That certainly was not the case with these at all. Edited to note there was a 10 week GTE as well.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 20, 2018)

Serva said:


> Can I do 11/13 or 10/14 instead of 12/12 to speed up ripening? 4 weeks is the maximum, than I need to harvest, so there is enough time to dry before I leave (expected to leave one week later). Or some other trick?


Yes, more darkness will speed up flowering time


----------



## Serva (Apr 1, 2018)

Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme, organic soil, fucked up with pyrethrum extract spraying as spider mite prevention, 12/12fs, meanwhile 10/14 (lowered the amount of time, but added some sidelight/power. Result was a lot of new hairs...)


day 76

#5 this one became really lovely, and will have the biggest yield with decent frostiness; some kind of orange smell out of the compost bin


#7 frostiest plant from start to finish (probably), nice fresh orange smell


day 83

#2 too much N, and she keeps growing and growing... istead of ripening.


#6 this one suprised me, became way better than expected


#7


13 more days, than I need to chopp them. 6+5 will probably finish in time. 7 will be ok. 2+3 maybe... Expected it to be completely the other way around. I will let them starve to death now feeding only plain water.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

@HydroRed 
This is what you call late to the party 

Good work Useful, Look forward to seeing what’s next to drop.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 2, 2018)

Serva said:


> 13 more days, than I need to chopp them. 6+5 will probably finish in time. 7 will be ok. 2+3 maybe... Expected it to be completely the other way around. I will let them starve to death now feeding only plain water.


Them there ladies are gettin fat!!!! Hopefully they will finish in your time frame for ya. Thanks a bunch for the update.


BigHornBuds said:


> Good work Useful, Look forward to seeing what’s next to drop.


Thank you. I have some GG#4 x Genius Thai Extreme, and Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream to send in, maybe the Fire Cookie crosses will be listed up for the 420 promo.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> Them there ladies are gettin fat!!!! Hopefully they will finish in your time frame for ya. Thanks a bunch for the update.
> 
> Thank you. I have some GG#4 x Genius Thai Extreme, and Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream to send in, maybe the Fire Cookie crosses will be listed up for the 420 promo.



I’m trying to stay away from sativas, 
Do you have any strains that smell like Straight Pine in your vault?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m trying to stay away from sativas,
> Do you have any strains that smell like Straight Pine in your vault?


I have some NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds, gonna make more and give them away as freebies, possibly attached to packs of Lashkar Ga Vak landrace.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have some NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds, gonna make more and give them away as freebies, possibly attached to packs of Lashkar Ga Vak landrace.


Let me know, I’d definitely grab a few pack of whatever to get some pine freebies. 
I really miss the old smells . My room smells like tropical fruit.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Let me know, I’d definitely grab a few pack of whatever to get some pine freebies.
> I really miss the old smells . My room smells like tropical fruit.


 I hear ya there, I also am going to be workin with Northern Lights #5 and Apollo 11. Should be some old school smells in there fer sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 6, 2018)

Original Glue S1's will hit GLG for the 420 promo, along with Fire Cookie crosses. The GG#4 S1's will be $60.00 for a pack of 10,actually they will only cost $51.00 because of the 15% off sale GLG will be running. I also am doing a buy one get one free deal.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Good work Useful, Look forward to seeing what’s next to drop.


This is the next drop...will be listed for the 420 promo.

Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies... freebie 5 pack attached of Dream Cookies, which is Blue Dream ( Santa Cruz Cut) x Fire Cookies

Gorilla Glue x Fire Cookies....freebie 5 pack of Dream Cookies

Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies.....freebie 5 pack of Dream Cookies

Gorilla Glue x Genius Thai Extreme...freebie 5 pack of Genius Thai Extreme x Chocolate Trip

Gorilla Glue S1 each pack has 10 in it.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> This is the next drop...will be listed for the 420 promo.
> 
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies... freebie 5 pack attached of Dream Cookies, which is Blue Dream ( Santa Cruz Cut) x Fire Cookies
> 
> ...


Damn...and I said I was done buying seeds for a minute. I gotta quit lying to myself. 
Chocolate covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies is officially on the list.....then Im done haha


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

@Useful 
What’s the fastest out of them?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Damn...and I said I was done buying seeds for a minute. I gotta quit lying to myself.
> Chocolate covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies is officially on the list.....then Im done haha


Thanks for the support!! Actually during the promo you will also get to pick a 7 pack freebie, and you also get the 5 pack of Dream Cookies. The 7 pack freebies are Genius Thai Extreme f2, Stardawg F3, Fruity Pebbles OG f3, Chocolate Trip F3. So yeah, 23 seeds, 3 different strains for the cost of 1 pack.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Useful
> What’s the fastest out of them?


The Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies will finish up in about 9 weeks.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks for the support!! Actually during the promo you will also get to pick a 7 pack freebie, and you also get the 5 pack of Dream Cookies. The 7 pack freebies are Genius Thai Extreme f2, Stardawg F3, Fruity Pebbles OG f3, Chocolate Trip F3. So yeah, 23 seeds, 3 different strains for the cost of 1 pack.


Nice! 
I need the Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2018)

The Fruity Pebbles is nice. I'm thinkin about hunting for a nice male and possibly hitting Banana Kush, or Triangle OG, or Fire OG, or ....who knows??? lol This Skywalker OG may fit just right with Fruity Pebbles, or go totally the opposite and hit Rattlesnake Diesel, or Chem 91 Skunk Va?? I won't know until I do it.


----------



## InTheValley (Apr 13, 2018)

love FireOG, I just crossed a Female FireOG (bx3) I think it is, looks like it. But i crossed her with a tall fast Bagseed male,.. I was my last FireOG seed, so I needed to cross with something. Unforunitly, I pollinated the entire freakin bush, so i have like 5000 seeds probably, lol// just whacked off a budding branch to clone her, from another clone i took from the seeded mom. first time, fun fun, 

but definitely going to hit GLG for some of your beans bro,


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> love FireOG, I just crossed a Female FireOG (bx3) I think it is, looks like it. But i crossed her with a tall fast Bagseed male,.. I was my last FireOG seed, so I needed to cross with something. Unforunitly, I pollinated the entire freakin bush, so i have like 5000 seeds probably, lol// just whacked off a budding branch to clone her, from another clone i took from the seeded mom. first time, fun fun,
> 
> but definitely going to hit GLG for some of your beans bro,


The Fire OG is very nice. I have the cut that is being passed around. I also have a bunch of f2's from the original packs that were released way back when. I should go on the hunt. Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## InTheValley (Apr 14, 2018)

here is the family Pic. This FireOG is really short, doesnt really stretch. I pollinated with the tall one, (44days from seed, 12-12 from seed) and another pick of the first time i grew it out,


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> here is the family Pic. This FireOG is really short, doesnt really stretch. I pollinated with the tall one, (44days from seed, 12-12 from seed) and another pick of the first time i grew it out,


Very nice!!! Seein all them strings...gonna call ya the puppet master lol. Looks like you are gonna have a TON of seeds to play with.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2018)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies on the menu.


Useful said:


> This is the next drop...will be listed for the 420 promo.
> 
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies... freebie 5 pack attached of Dream Cookies, which is Blue Dream ( Santa Cruz Cut) x Fire Cookies
> 
> ...


The sale started at GLG but I dont see any of the Fire Cookies crosses listed?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies on the menu.
> 
> The sale started at GLG but I dont see any of the Fire Cookies crosses listed?


This is what I get when i try to look


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This is what I get when i try to look
> View attachment 4123037


Hopefully they are getting the new drops up......either that or us early morning bean fiends crashed the site haha


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2018)

Its back...and no new drops


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Its back...and no new drops


That sucks


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Its back...and no new drops





BigHornBuds said:


> That sucks


I noticed that as well.....hmmmmm. I will send him an email and see .


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 16, 2018)

@Useful @HydroRed @BigHornBuds This news letter went out last week.
And I just received Usefulls seeds they will drop ASAP.
This promo starts April 16th at 6 PM EDT

and ends April 22nd at mid night.

15% OFF EVERY ITEM IN STOCK.

Pick your own GLG freebies.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Useful @HydroRed @BigHornBuds This news letter went out last week.
> And I just received Usefulls seeds they will drop ASAP.
> This promo starts April 16th at 6 PM EDT
> 
> ...


Ahh...I didnt catch the 6pm part when I read the newsletter. Thanks bud.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ahh...I didnt catch the 6pm part when I read the newsletter. Thanks bud.


I need to be a wake when the drop starts and at midnight this guy is sound a sleep.LOL


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 16, 2018)

This is what Useful said he was sending,I have to pick up the package today to verify what he had sent.They should be listed by the start of the promo. I have several new drops that have just showed or will hopefully show today.

Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies... freebie 5 pack attached of Dream Cookies, which is Blue Dream ( Santa Cruz Cut) x Fire Cookies

Gorilla Glue x Fire Cookies....freebie 5 pack of Dream Cookies

Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies.....freebie 5 pack of Dream Cookies

Gorilla Glue x Genius Thai Extreme...freebie 5 pack of Genius Thai Extreme x Chocolate Trip

Gorilla Glue S1 feminized, each pack has 10 in it...no freebie attached to them.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello @Useful , Couple questions for you sir. where did the stardawg come from for your Stardawg F3 (Big fan of starDawg, have Obsoul33ts work with it). Also whos FPOG do you yous? Thanks! Cant wait for the 4/20 drop.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 16, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Useful @HydroRed @BigHornBuds This news letter went out last week.
> And I just received Usefulls seeds they will drop ASAP.
> This promo starts April 16th at 6 PM EDT
> 
> ...



@Bad Dawg 
I was really looking forward to placing an order with GLG , but with the cash payment and cost of shipping & tracking its starting to add up , being out of country it $30 just to send a tracked letter. 
Any plans on making credit card an option?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 16, 2018)

dr.panda said:


> Hello @Useful , Couple questions for you sir. where did the stardawg come from for your Stardawg F3 (Big fan of starDawg, have Obsoul33ts work with it). Also whos FPOG do you yous? Thanks! Cant wait for the 4/20 drop.


Hey there Dr. Panda, the Stardawg is from an original pack from Top Dawg The FPOG is from an original pack of Alien Genetics.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info @Useful ! Sorry to bombard you with question, i just like to know my breeders. 

1. How do select your males? Do you flower them out fully?
2. Do you reverse using riots seeds spray or another method?
3. For testing donyou pop a full pack to see if a keeper is found?
4. Out of your knew drop what excites you?

Thanks again and much love!


----------



## Serva (Apr 17, 2018)

Ok, so here we go after 14 weeks (harvest window is open, but I would have prefered 1-2 more weeks) of 12/12 (10/14 in the end) from seed! Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme

Starting with the bad news...

#2 short pheno, some light lime nose, rotten smell in the end...

... got some bug infection in the middle of the headbud. Atleast it wasn't an impressive plant:


----------



## Serva (Apr 17, 2018)

#3

short pheno, tangerine/mango, big yielder


----------



## Serva (Apr 17, 2018)

#7

hybrid pheno, sweet orange juice with lemon hints, frosty plant

long time favourite finished nicely with a decent yield:


----------



## Serva (Apr 17, 2018)

#5

tall pheno, orange zest, heavy yielder (probably as much as 6+7 together)

uninpressive first, but became a monster in a lovely frosty dress:


----------



## Serva (Apr 17, 2018)

#6

tall pheno, orange juice, forsty af

what a finish... she is my favourite atm (ripest plant too)! Incredible smell, and soooo sticky! I turned the plate upside down, nothing happened. I had to pick em off the plate seperately to put on the dry sheet. Buds are not so thight but are lovely shaped, low yielder (maybe more feeding would have added some weight), but I already love these small gems!


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Apr 17, 2018)

Good job bro. I’ve enjoyed the run


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 17, 2018)

dr.panda said:


> Thanks for the info @Useful ! Sorry to bombard you with question, i just like to know my breeders.
> 
> 1. How do select your males? Do you flower them out fully?
> 2. Do you reverse using riots seeds spray or another method?
> ...


1. Male selection...I pop seeds, then once pre sex occurs, I take clones of the males. I then flower the males at another location, and decide which one I want to keep. The other male clones go to the compost bin.

2. I make my own colloidal silver.

3. I have been doing this for around 23-25 years. I am a firm believer in "great genetics in = great genetics out". If anyone has any issue with with anything they purchased from me please let me know and I will make it right in anyway I can.

4. Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies....But Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies will be a super nasty cultivar as well.

I hope I answered yer questions to your satisfaction . I'm gonna throw up this pic of some Chocolate Diesel flowers...this stuff REEKS!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 17, 2018)

Serva said:


> #6
> 
> tall pheno, orange juice, forsty af
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! Thanks again for the updates my friend. Be sure to hit me up when ya get back from yer travels...I have some nice things set aside for ya.


----------



## HKG (Apr 18, 2018)

Guess you could say i've been shopping around for GG S1. Had my eye on a couple of options but after a little research i picked some up from Useful.

Really been wanting to check this one out and got the Triple Dawg freebies, I'm also glad to try out a new breeder. 

Thx Useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 21, 2018)

HKG said:


> Guess you could say i've been shopping around for GG S1. Had my eye on a couple of options but after a little research i picked some up from Useful.
> 
> Really been wanting to check this one out and got the Triple Dawg freebies, I'm also glad to try out a new breeder.
> 
> Thx Useful


Thanks a bunch for your support!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## dr.panda (May 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> 1. Male selection...I pop seeds, then once pre sex occurs, I take clones of the males. I then flower the males at another location, and decide which one I want to keep. The other male clones go to the compost bin.
> 
> 2. I make my own colloidal silver.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info @Useful ! Just go my order in of your Chocolate covered strawberries x Fire cookies and white lotus x samsqhus. Also big thanks for the freebies. I love collecting seeds so the Stardawg f3 will make a good addition. Im not a fan of blue dream (maybe i just haven't had the real deal) but the BD x FC sounds like a good cross as well!

Again many thanks. Cant wait to see how your gear grows. I dont do forums alot. But ill post pictures on IG of your gear when i start growing it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 1, 2018)

dr.panda said:


> Thank you very much for the info @Useful ! Just go my order in of your Chocolate covered strawberries x Fire cookies and white lotus x samsqhus. Also big thanks for the freebies. I love collecting seeds so the Stardawg f3 will make a good addition. Im not a fan of blue dream (maybe i just haven't had the real deal) but the BD x FC sounds like a good cross as well!
> 
> Again many thanks. Cant wait to see how your gear grows. I dont do forums alot. But ill post pictures on IG of your gear when i start growing it.


Thanks a bunch for the support!!! I really wish I had made more of the White Lotus X Sasquatch....that is all I have to say about that...lol. On the Blue Dream...I hear ya..I had a cut gifted to me maybe 5 years ago...I ran it and it was ...ok?? Then I got the Santa Cruz cut, same cut Bodhi uses, and understood why Blue Dream was as popular as it was for so many years. Granted..I am on the east coast...and was a bit late to the Blue Dream party..haha.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 3, 2018)

All the useful seeds im running outside
 
Starting from the back and from left to right

1st cup 2 pink lotus
2nd cup 2 pink lotus
3rd cup 1 chocolate diesle x fire cookies

Next row down again from left to right
1st cup 2 gg#4 x fire cookies
2nd cup 1 gg#4 s1
3rd cup 2 gg#4 s1
Next row down 
1st cup 1 headbanger 
2nd cup 2 headbanger 
3rd cup 2 lemon zinger x genius Thai extreme
Last row on bottom of pic
1st cup 1 lemon zinger x genius Thai extreme 
Last two cups are my own chucks 

I have chocolate covered strawberries and I belive santa Cruz cut blue dream x fire cookies also bred by useful otw 

Hope everyone is having a good season so far!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 8, 2018)

Babies just about ready for outdoors
 
Got one pink lotus f2 showing very Pink panther Dom
 



Got a bunch more going in ground today and tomorrow as well. This is the first batch

New useful seeds making their way into the second batch include
Stardawg f3
Blue dream (Santa Cruz) x fire cookies
Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 13, 2018)

Most have been topped and all have been transplanted. They are now in the outdoors nursery box. 

This is them the morning after spending a full day in the sun
Most have already overcome the topping


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 13, 2018)

Hell yeah!!! I can't wait to see em get big out there. Thanks for the update brother.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hell yeah!!! I can't wait to see em get big out there. Thanks for the update brother.


The second batch is being weird. (Half the seedlings stunted and some have green and stunted roots? Maybe LED is too close and its penetrating through the ground? Other half isnt stunted. One stardawg is among them and one mystery plant I somehow missed when labeling (I think its a chocolate covered strawberry but we will find out in due time) I'm gonna germ some more double choclate strawberry x fire cookies and tonys sssdh x gb bx3 (these are the green root ones).
The dreamcookie I got above surface is somewhat stunted too. I believe I birthed some of these too early which I think is the reason some are stunted. When I say birthed I mean took the shell off and carefully removed the embroyatic sack then plant with head above surface. I did this on some when the tap root was only 1/2 in or smaller but the seeds were in the towels a min of 72hrs. Also I believe I now have 4-5 gg#4 x fc above surface. So that's good!!!
Now lets cross our fingers for females.
(And a few dank studs)


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 13, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> The second batch is being weird. (Half the seedlings stunted and some have green and stunted roots? Maybe LED is too close and its penetrating through the ground? Other half isnt stunted. One stardawg is among them and one mystery plant I somehow missed when labeling (I think its a chocolate covered strawberry but we will find out in due time) I'm gonna germ some more double choclate strawberry x fire cookies and tonys sssdh x gb bx3 (these are the green root ones).
> The dreamcookie I got above surface is somewhat stunted too. I believe I birthed some of these too early which I think is the reason some are stunted. When I say birthed I mean took the shell off and carefully removed the embroyatic sack then plant with head above surface. I did this on some when the tap root was only 1/2 in or smaller but the seeds were in the towels a min of 72hrs. Also I believe I now have 4-5 gg#4 x fc above surface. So that's good!!!
> Now lets cross our fingers for females.
> (And a few dank studs)


3 chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies just hit the towel as promised. 
Noticing all my organic soil is getting a coat of mycelium on top. 
Hoorah for fungus!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 22, 2018)

Few notable plant pictures. (Its been raining for over a week straight so ive had them back inside under led)
Pink lotus f2 veg winner so far also has the most purple stem.
The pink lotus next to her has a completely different stem rub.

Genius Thai extreme x lemon zinger veg winner

Gg#4 s1 veg prospect

Stem rubs on all these are pungent as hell!!! Can't put my fingeer on anything ATM but DAMN it smells dank as fuck!
Group pic
Some are smaller because of age difference. All but 1 plant in the back is useful seeds!


Edit: can u spot the extra shoot on the gg#4 s1 and pink lotus f2?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I know for a fact that the GG# 4 s1's will be females.....hahaha. Hopefully the weather will settle down for ya.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2018)

Well here we go....I have a HUGE Sour Strawberry male that I found in a hunt through the f2's of that line. I was thinkin of hittin the Chem 91 Joe Brand, Gelatto 45, Rattlesnake Diesel, and maybe the HAOG. I was also lookin at the Chem 91 SKVA as a possibility...any input from the masses???


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 26, 2018)

Still no preflowers.
Just had to post this gg#4s1 real quick.
She's deff my veg pick.

100% organic

4 heads up top

3 heads down low 

Bout time for transplant into a bigger pot 


Useful said:


> Well here we go....I have a HUGE Sour Strawberry male that I found in a hunt through the f2's of that line. I was thinkin of hittin the Chem 91 Joe Brand, Gelatto 45, Rattlesnake Diesel, and maybe the HAOG. I was also lookin at the Chem 91 SKVA as a possibility...any input from the masses???


The gelato 45 and chem 91 skva!
I havent seen any of the others but I bet those two would cross well.
I'm seen a MONSTER chem91 SKVA on here in only a 10gal pot too...

Edit:lmao just realized I already posted her here lol... Well she has 4 tops from 1 fim. That's new


----------



## greywind (May 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well here we go....I have a HUGE Sour Strawberry male that I found in a hunt through the f2's of that line. I was thinkin of hittin the Chem 91 Joe Brand, Gelatto 45, Rattlesnake Diesel, and maybe the HAOG. I was also lookin at the Chem 91 SKVA as a possibility...any input from the masses???


I don't think you could go wrong with any of those. I have quite a few Stardawg crosses in the stable, along with a Tres Fighter from Strayfox, but my vault is seriously lacking any Chem 91 hybrids. I also think a Sunshine Daydream mom might make an interesting match. Cheers!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2018)

greywind said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with any of those. I have quite a few Stardawg crosses in the stable, along with a Tres Fighter from Strayfox, but my vault is seriously lacking any Chem 91 hybrids. I also think a Sunshine Daydream mom might make an interesting match. Cheers!


I was thinkin the same thing...just wanted some input from folks. I also have another promising male from an f2 line, Black Lime Special Reserve...just wondering which way I should go. I know it is strange for me to ask opinions from the people that buy the seeds..or is it??? I'm just tryin to get an idea of what folks want.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> I was thinkin the same thing...just wanted some input from folks. I also have another promising male from an f2 line, Black Lime Special Reserve...just wondering which way I should go. I know it is strange for me to ask opinions from the people that buy the seeds..or is it??? I'm just tryin to get an idea of what folks want.


Not strange at all id say its a really good thing


----------



## greywind (May 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> I was thinkin the same thing...just wanted some input from folks. I also have another promising male from an f2 line, Black Lime Special Reserve...just wondering which way I should go. I know it is strange for me to ask opinions from the people that buy the seeds..or is it??? I'm just tryin to get an idea of what folks want.


I don't think it is. I eventually want to start making beans for the public, and one of the many ideas I have had surrounding the notion of offering beans to people took me back to my childhood and reading choose your own adventure books. Do you remember those? Or do I have a few more decades under my belt than you? 

Anyway, I thought at the time that consumer input in the creation process would be cool and could fill a genetics niche that isn't being addressed by the latest and greatest hype most breeders seem to work with nowadays... "choose your own genetics".


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2018)

greywind said:


> I don't think it is. I eventually want to start making beans for the public, and one of the many ideas I have had surrounding the notion of offering beans to people took me back to my childhood and reading choose your own adventure books. Do you remember those? Or do I have a few more decades under my belt than you?
> 
> Anyway, I thought at the time that consumer input in the creation process would be cool and could fill a genetics niche that isn't being addressed by the latest and greatest hype most breeders seem to work with nowadays... "choose your own genetics".


I do remember those books...lol. Damn that took me back some years. Consumer input is important to me for sure.


----------



## Stickylungs (May 27, 2018)

Useful. Been holding these gems for a minute now. After finding this thread it has motivated me to get these going. The pics you showed of the blood orange and SOUR princess has me stoked to get these in for a swim. Need to figure out where to post a thread on the grow


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2018)

Hell yeah!!! You are more than welcome to post right here in my thread.


----------



## Stickylungs (May 28, 2018)

Thanks brother. I'l Do just that when hey get interesting


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 28, 2018)

Damn...I forgot to mention this second generation Dragons Blood Hashplant male that I found. Chem 91 X Dragons Blood Hashplant is callin to me...haha.


----------



## Shmozz (May 30, 2018)

Got some Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies germinating! There's gotta be some fire in here for sure! 

Updates to follow


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Got some Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies germinating! There's gotta be some fire in here for sure! View attachment 4143624
> 
> Updates to follow


Cool deal!! Thanks for posting, lookin forward to your grow.


----------



## OTTOBOTTZ (Jun 5, 2018)

@Useful glad to have found you on here. I was looking to buy your SOUR PRINCESS X CHOCOLATE TRIP F2. Any info on these would be great. Also, it said that it comes with 5 TRIP F3s. Sad I missed out on the Tres Dawgs. But what is the lineage of the TRIP F3s? Also, did I miss out on the Choco Diesel X Choco Trip? Been looking from time to time and never saw them? Thanx for any info. PeaceOut!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for your support!!! Sour Princess is Ogre 99 x Sour Bubble. The Trip f3 is actually straight up Chocolate Trip F3 select. The Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip are all gone....sorry about that. I may do that one again fer sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is Sour Princess.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 6, 2018)

All 7 CCSxFC sprouted tails within 24-36 hours and they hit the dirt. All 7 have popped up and are enjoying life above ground! Not much else to say right now. But they seem eager to grow!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> All 7 CCSxFC sprouted tails within 24-36 hours and they hit the dirt. All 7 have popped up and are enjoying life above ground! Not much else to say right now. But they seem eager to grow!


Thanks for the update!!! I'm shuckin Chocolate Diesel S1's today.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds delicious. I've mostly given up on fems. I might have to get some of those though!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2018)

This Chocolate Diesel cut is VERY nice. I am havin a tough time uploading pics here lately.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> This Chocolate Diesel cut is VERY nice. I am havin a tough time uploading pics here lately.


Haha now that is funny, I was going to ask if you went to the options settings for RIU and set it to not use flash and in the reply I can see your pic. Those look yummy!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Haha now that is funny, I was going to ask if you went to the options settings for RIU and set it to not use flash and in the reply I can see your pic. Those look yummy!


I'm glad you can see it...hahaha....she puts out some big buds with great smells,taste and she is potent!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> @Useful a lot of your crosses sound killer but I'm hoping you decide to start producing more fem lines. Not enough US breeders do and there's definitely a market for them...


I told ya I would, and I did. Chocolate Diesel S1's, Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Diesel feminized, and a restock of Gorilla Glue S1's will be sent in within a week.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 13, 2018)

Im going for my second order from glc for the 20 gauge and GG S1's tomorrow if they're still there... Never heard back from you Useful,everything good? Got any pictures of the gg s1?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 13, 2018)

Where will the chocolate diesel be available at


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Where will the chocolate diesel be available at


Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 14, 2018)

In the spirit of giving, I was thinking of putting a winning code here and there in random packs of seeds. If ya got the code you would win a free pack of seeds. But I think it would be easier to just have it already attached. So, I was thinkin lucky 7, 1out of every 7 packs of the feminized gear that is being sent in, will have another free pack of 7 feminized seeds attached. It will not be 7 more seeds of what ya purchased, it will be something else.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> In the spirit of giving, I was thinking of putting a winning code here and there in random packs of seeds. If ya got the code you would win a free pack of seeds. But I think it would be easier to just have it already attached. So, I was thinkin lucky 7, 1out of every 7 packs of the feminized gear that is being sent in, will have another free pack of 7 feminized seeds attached. It will not be 7 more seeds of what ya purchased, it will be something else.


And that ladies and gentlemen is how you make it happen... Damn, I wanted those GG s1s,but they're all gone,maybe I'll try something else


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 14, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> And that ladies and gentlemen is how you make it happen... Damn, I wanted those GG s1s,but they're all gone,maybe I'll try something else


24 more packs on the way next week. I did decide to do the lucky 7 thing. Packed up a bunch today.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> 24 more packs on the way next week. I did decide to do the lucky 7 thing. Packed up a bunch today.


Im in... What do you recommend???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im in... What do you recommend???


The 24 packs are Gorilla Glue S1's. The Chocolate Diesel should be in everyone's garden. So I suggest a pack of those.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> The 24 packs are Gorilla Glue S1's. The Chocolate Diesel should be in everyone's garden. So I suggest a pack of those.


Guess I'll go with both... Next week, right?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Guess I'll go with both... Next week, right?


I will mail them in on Monday.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> I will mail them in on Monday.


That's when I'll make my order then


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's when I'll make my order then


It will take a couple few days to get there...and then ya gotta give him some time to put them on the site. Patience grasshopper...lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> It will take a couple few days to get there...and then ya gotta give him some time to put them on the site. Patience grasshopper...lol.


Dude, I've been locked up since 2010, my patience level is pretty high, but when I see something that I want, I want it right now!!! Especially when it comes to doing this. So I apologize if I come across super-agressive dude, I don't mean to!


----------



## Bob_the_first (Jun 19, 2018)

@Useful Dude! I created an account just to ask you to go for it with making more chocolate diesel x chocolate trip regs, ill buy em all muwhaha (joking ill prob buy 2 and some others) and you are a legend for continuing this line <3


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey useful. Been too long since I’ve posted last. I see you’ve been busy

You ever get to work any NL#/Haze Crosses?

Useful&GLG = Respect 

The lineup looks good.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

Bob_the_first said:


> @Useful Dude! I created an account just to ask you to go for it with making more chocolate diesel x chocolate trip regs, ill buy em all muwhaha (joking ill prob buy 2 and some others) and you are a legend for continuing this line <3


Thanks Bob, I will be doing that in the future for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> Hey useful. Been too long since I’ve posted last. I see you’ve been busy
> 
> You ever get to work any NL#/Haze Crosses?
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, how have ya been??? Not yet on the NL/Haze work, but it is going to happen. Thanks for the support, always nice to see ya pop in.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a bunch of clones...but I had this crazy idea. Gelatto 136. That would be Gelatto 45 x Chem 91 SKVA reversed. Or how about a Mogilla Gorilla...Gorilla Glue x Banana OG fem??? Or..reverse the Banana OG and hit the Chocolate Diesel cut???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

I reckon I should mention this as well...HAOG, Chem 91 Joe Brand, Carnage OG, and possibly something else...is gonna get hit with the Dragons Blood Hashplant male. When the seeds are ready, there will be a 5 pack of Dank Sinatra F2 open pollination attached to every pack as a freebie. The Dank Sinatra F2's have been made and gifted by my friend Nu-Be.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

HAHAHA...hey Nu-Be ..pretty sure i'm gonna need some more of them Dank Sinatra F2's that ya made for me to pass out...just sayin.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a bunch of clones...but I had this crazy idea. Gelatto 136. That would be Gelatto 45 x Chem 91 SKVA reversed. Or how about a Mogilla Gorilla...Gorilla Glue x Banana OG fem??? Or..reverse the Banana OG and hit the Chocolate Diesel cut???





Useful said:


> I reckon I should mention this as well...HAOG, Chem 91 Joe Brand, Carnage OG, and possibly something else...is gonna get hit with the Dragons Blood Hashplant male. When the seeds are ready, there will be a 5 pack of Dank Sinatra F2 open pollination attached to every pack as a freebie. The Dank Sinatra F2's have been made and gifted by my friend Nu-Be.


I haven’t had the pleasure of trying any of your work, but it sounds like I will be soon! Gelato x Chem91 skva sounds incredible, as do those Dragons Blood HP crosses. Plus, Dank Sinatra F2s? Too good.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I haven’t had the pleasure of trying any of your work, but it sounds like I will be soon! Gelato x Chem91 skva sounds incredible, as do those Dragons Blood HP crosses. Plus, Dank Sinatra F2s? Too good.


Hey Jay....there will be sooo many things coming up in the future. Everything will also be affordable as well. The days of $100-500 for 10 seeds should be a thing of the past.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hey Jay....there will be sooo many things coming up in the future. Everything will also be affordable as well. The days of $100-500 for 10 seeds should be a thing of the past.


As it should be!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a bunch of clones...but I had this crazy idea. Gelatto 136. That would be Gelatto 45 x Chem 91 SKVA reversed. Or how about a Mogilla Gorilla...Gorilla Glue x Banana OG fem??? Or..reverse the Banana OG and hit the Chocolate Diesel cut???


How about all of the above!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2018)

Useful, you rock!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> I reckon I should mention this as well...HAOG, Chem 91 Joe Brand, Carnage OG, and possibly something else...is gonna get hit with the Dragons Blood Hashplant male. When the seeds are ready, there will be a 5 pack of Dank Sinatra F2 open pollination attached to every pack as a freebie. The Dank Sinatra F2's have been made and gifted by my friend Nu-Be.


Ok Nu-be, I see you're doing your thing too!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> As it should be!


Dilly dilly!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I haven’t had the pleasure of trying any of your work, but it sounds like I will be soon! Gelato x Chem91 skva sounds incredible, as do those Dragons Blood HP crosses. Plus, Dank Sinatra F2s? Too good.


Im buying all of them...


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 22, 2018)

@Useful I see there's double dipped chocolate strawberries at GLG. Are those CCS f2's or chocolate diesel x CCS? The lack of descriptions provided by dbj is my only problem with GLG


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> @Useful I see there's double dipped chocolate strawberries at GLG. Are those CCS f2's or chocolate diesel x CCS? The lack of descriptions provided by dbj is my only problem with GLG


It's not his fault. I know for a fact that he asks all vendors for descriptions, and info, and available pics. When he listed them he asked me to send him info, I didn't yet but

The Double Dipped Strawberries is a cross of an Exotic Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 that was just frosty as you would want, with actual hints of strawberry in the smell of her. She had a real nice uplifting high as well. Sooooo, I just had to hit her with the reversed pollen of the Chocolate Diesel...gonna be a funky, tasty, terpine filled, happy high fer sure.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 22, 2018)

Yeah, I understand it's a lot of what the breeder provides. All of bodhi's older strains have those great descriptions... When I first started my collection, that's what I came to expect when looking for seeds. It does take time and a great descriptive mind to write down things that are mostly impressions. But I digress...

Those double dipped sound doubly-delicious


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> It's not his fault. I know for a fact that he asks all vendors for descriptions, and info, and available pics. When he listed them he asked me to send him info, I didn't yet but
> 
> The Double Dipped Strawberries is a cross of an Exotic Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 that was just frosty as you would want, with actual hints of strawberry in the smell of her. She had a real nice uplifting high as well. Sooooo, I just had to hit her with the reversed pollen of the Chocolate Diesel...gonna be a funky, tasty, terpine filled, happy high fer sure.


What about ccs x fire cookies?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 22, 2018)

Chem Dawg, Forum Stompers ,Gas and Guns, Mauvelous, Blue Toof, Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies, Long Valley Royal Kush, Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies, Triple Dawg, who should go to the dirt ?Only dropping 4... Tough decision to make...As a wise man once said:You won't know em' unless you sow em'!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chem Dawg, Forum Stompers ,Gas and Guns, Mauvelous, Blue Toof, Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies, Long Valley Royal Kush, Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies, Triple Dawg, who should go to the dirt ?Only dropping 4... Tough decision to make...As a wise man once said:You won't know em' unless you sow em'!!!


 HAHA, I have seen that quote before..lol. Can't help ya on what to pop, you have some great possible outcomes with all of them.Sounds funny , but I reckon them other folks gear will give ya some good results. They are workin with good genetics just like I am.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> HAHA, I have seen that quote before..lol. Can't help ya on what to pop, you have some great possible outcomes with all of them.Sounds funny , but I reckon them other folks gear will give ya some good results. They are workin with good genetics just like I am.


How's everything going with you? What are you puffing on tonight? I was wondering, do you not like autos? I ask because I see you don't have any auto seeds...


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chem Dawg, Forum Stompers ,Gas and Guns, Mauvelous, Blue Toof, Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies, Long Valley Royal Kush, Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies, Triple Dawg, who should go to the dirt ?Only dropping 4... Tough decision to make...As a wise man once said:You won't know em' unless you sow em'!!!


I have the ccsx fire cookies just started. Could be cool to see what we each can get to compare phenos... Just saying!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 22, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I have the ccsx fire cookies just started. Could be cool to see what we each can get to compare phenos... Just saying!


Yours is up already? How many seeds did you use?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How's everything going with you? What are you puffing on tonight? I was wondering, do you not like autos? I ask because I see you don't have any auto seeds...


Doin well my friend, I actually puffed on some Chocolate Diesel hash, and ate a whole med cookie!!! The cookies I make will put a man down for the count.I would actually double dog dare ya to eat a whole cookie..haha. I grew some autos in the past...and wont do it again. Some folks love em, but it is just not for me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> Doin well my friend, I actually puffed on some Chocolate Diesel hash, and ate a whole med cookie!!! The cookies I make will put a man down for the count.I would actually double dog dare ya to eat a whole cookie..haha. I grew some autos in the past...and wont do it again. Some folks love em, but it is just not for me.


I read that alot... Some people like them, some people hate them... I just wanted to try something new and autos were it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I read that alot... Some people like them, some people hate them... I just wanted to try something new and autos were it.


Everyone has their likes and dislikes, some folks like fem seeds, some don't. Some like autos, some don't.You know the deal bro. It ia all about what YOU want to do...I get pissed when I see folks bashing others because they are runnin autos, or even fems. Is it their garden??? Do they pay the light bill?? Rant over..lol.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yours is up already? How many seeds did you use?


I dropped seven...my tent got a little hot one day when my a/c kicked off, so I'm down to 5. But they're happy and healthy now! Maybe only 2 weeks old


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 23, 2018)

Kushnaphile said:


> I like fem seeds, I put babies in holes filled with my soil mix out in the jungles of Florida. I’m nit a breeder do the gems make every home dug count.


What?????


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 24, 2018)

I thin


Frank Nitty said:


> What?????


I think he was saying he does not make seeds. So by using fem seeds he makes every hole he digs count. No males.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> I thin
> 
> I think he was saying he does not make seeds. So by using fem seeds he makes every hole he digs count. No males.


Ohhhhh!!! Thank you for the translation!!! Im sending that to you tomorrow... Got that ready to go for me?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ohhhhh!!! Thank you for the translation!!! Im sending that to you tomorrow... Got that ready to go for me?


You're welcome.....and yes.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> You're welcome.....and yes.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Im seriously thinking about getting an autopot system very soon, like in the next week or so... What do you know about them? Like or not?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 24, 2018)

I know nothing a


Frank Nitty said:


> Im seriously thinking about getting an autopot system very soon, like in the next week or so... What do you know about them? Like or not?


I have never used one...looks pretty easy to build, rather than buy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> I know nothing a
> 
> I have never used one...looks pretty easy to build, rather than buy.


Yeah, but 2 pots are only$75-$85 total...4 for $120,maybe cheaper, I don't remember...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 1, 2018)

Lucky 7's edit....I tried to post a pic of the winning packs, can't seem to upload pics to save my life.lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Lucky 7's


Thats the promo?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thats the promo?


Yeah, just something I came up with. 1 in every 7 packs of the feminized gear I sent in has a free pack of 7 feminized seeds attached with a sticker that says you're a winner.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yeah, just something I came up with. 1 in every 7 packs of the feminized gear I sent in has a free pack of 7 feminized seeds attached with a sticker that says you're a winner.


A winner of what though? The 7 seeds?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 2, 2018)

So I just sent payment for a couple packs of your chocolate diesel s1 seeds. I'm thrilled to say the least. Do you have any info you could share on the mom used? 

S1 seeds have gotten a bad rep lately it seems but in my experience with them you can get plants worse than the mom and some even better than the mom... I'm always willing to take a chance and see what fate holds. Can't wait for these, thanks useful


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> And that ladies and gentlemen is how you make it happen... Damn, I wanted those GG s1s,but they're all gone,maybe I'll try something else


You still lookn for some gg4 s1's?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

I gotta get me some of your gear @Useful I've been running mostly GPs gear for the last few months and a ton of testers for different breeders. Before you started this thread and started talking about choc thai on another thread I dont remember which. I figured you were blowing smoke. But I see you doing your thing. I def need to get a few packs. Is GLG the only place to get your gear? I've had a few bad transactions with GLG not getting what i ordered. And the last time I ordered something from them. They emailed me saying what u purchased was out of stock. Which was in stock until they got my cash. I emailed back saying I'll just take a refund. That I wasn't interested in anything else at the moment. And they just sent three packs of whatever they wanted to I guess. Instead my money back. So I have 225 bucks worth of seeds I nvr even wanted.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> A winner of what though? The 7 seeds?


I believe so


SensiPuff said:


> So I just sent payment for a couple packs of your chocolate diesel s1 seeds. I'm thrilled to say the least. Do you have any info you could share on the mom used?
> 
> S1 seeds have gotten a bad rep lately it seems but in my experience with them you can get plants worse than the mom and some even better than the mom... I'm always willing to take a chance and see what fate holds. Can't wait for these, thanks useful





whytewidow said:


> You still lookn for some gg4 s1's?


My gg#4s1 #1 is amazing so far.i posted her here a page or two back I'll post an update soon but I fimmed her and she shot up 4 equal tops with one smaller one in the middle. Looks like a perfect little bush now. Absolutely perfect for scrog. Another s1 is putting out serious frost in veg


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You still lookn for some gg4 s1's?


No i got some from useful...gg x choc diesel,orange cookies x choc diesel,double dipped strawberries, choc diesel, all fems... Have not popped any of them yet cause I have 3 gas and guns autos and a mauvelous auto, a forum stomper auto,and a blue toof auto in my tent already...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> No i got some from useful...gg x choc diesel,orange cookies x choc diesel,double dipped strawberries, choc diesel, all fems... Have not popped any of them yet cause I have 3 gas and guns autos and a mauvelous auto, a forum stomper auto,and a blue toof auto in my tent already...


 I have a lot of seeds from useful right now... Some very special seeds...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a lot of seeds from useful right now... Some very special seeds...


@Nu-Be ,you have some interesting things going on also, I do believe!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a lot of seeds from useful right now... Some very special seeds...


That Long Valley Royal Kush is supposed to be very special I'm told...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a lot of seeds from useful right now... Some very special seeds...


okay, now get a loupe so you can actually do something worthwhile with them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> okay, now get a loupe so you can actually do something worthwhile with them...


Hahahahaha!!! I am!!! Im not even gonna touch any of my regs until I have what I need... Including the loupe...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hahahahaha!!! I am!!! Im not even gonna touch any of my regs until I have what I need... Including the loupe...


Hah, not chasing you around the site, just.....just spend the 8 dollars and do it right!!! lol. I feel you on it. Theres some stuff I thought I could just get away without having. And its true to some extent. But once I buy the tool, i find myself going for it time and time again. Not even for finding harvest times, I use my loupe for lil shit around the house all the time.

https://goo.gl/images/7eu7CF

I was trying to link it direct to amazon but it kept including my account name and shit, so heres a google image, lol. 
This is the loupe I use. It works pretty well. I also got an adjustable "microscope" loupe, but its a pain in the ass to hold it steady over my plants AND adjust the scope lense while trying to steady it. I might rig it up to my magnifying glass/roach clip arms holder thingy, but I have yet to do it.​


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hah, not chasing you around the site, just.....just spend the 8 dollars and do it right!!! lol. I feel you on it. Theres some stuff I thought I could just get away without having. And its true to some extent. But once I buy the tool, i find myself going for it time and time again. Not even for finding harvest times, I use my loupe for lil shit around the house all the time.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/7eu7CF
> 
> This is the loupe I use. It works pretty well. I also got an adjustable "microscope" loupe, but its a pain in the ass to hold it steady over my plants AND adjust the scope lense while trying to steady it. I might rig it up to my magnifying glass/roach clip arms holder thingy, but I have yet to do it.​


Sombody showed me what trichs look like, and I see that I was looking for the wrong things... I really do need a loupe cause its not easy to see with the naked eye...


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 4, 2018)

My CCS x Fire Cookies got up potted into 1 gal smart pots yesterday. A little purpling to some of the stems and they already give off some funky rubs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 4, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> My CCS x Fire Cookies got up potted into 1 gal smart pots yesterday. A little purpling to some of the stems and they already give off some funky rubs.


Those fems or regs?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 4, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> My CCS x Fire Cookies got up potted into 1 gal smart pots yesterday. A little purpling to some of the stems and they already give off some funky rubs.


Unfortunately all 4 of mine are male. Two will be used in crosses but still have seeds so I'll plant them inside this winter or next season outdoors

I agree, very nice stem rubs on this strain @Useful


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Those fems or regs?


Regs


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 5, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Regs


Must have great patience...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 5, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Unfortunately all 4 of mine are male. Two will be used in crosses but still have seeds so I'll plant them inside this winter or next season outdoors
> 
> I agree, very nice stem rubs on this strain @Useful


That sucks!!!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Must have great patience...


Coming from FEMS only I can tell you that it's not that bad. You simply estimate that you will need twice as many seedlings because roughly half will be males. I usually try to get my plants to show sex before transplant into 1 gallon pots, but some plants aren't so quick. A little extra room and slight patience is all that's needed friend


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 5, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Coming from FEMS only I can tell you that it's not that bad. You simply estimate that you will need twice as many seedlings because roughly half will be males. I usually try to get my plants to show sex before transplant into 1 gallon pots, but some plants aren't so quick. A little extra room and slight patience is all that's needed friend


 You have to have patience though... See, i put my seeds in the pot that I want them in for the whole grow... 3 gallon pots... That's a lot of soil,time, and some nutes for a plant to end up being a male... I would be pissed off with the world


SensiPuff said:


> Coming from FEMS only I can tell you that it's not that bad. You simply estimate that you will need twice as many seedlings because roughly half will be males. I usually try to get my plants to show sex before transplant into 1 gallon pots, but some plants aren't so quick. A little extra room and slight patience is all that's needed friend


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You have to have patience though... See, i put my seeds in the pot that I want them in for the whole grow... 3 gallon pots... That's a lot of soil,time, and some nutes for a plant to end up being a male... I would be pissed off with the world


If I'm planting in a lot of soil (20gal+) I plant in pairs of 2 I usually do that with regs anyway tho


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 5, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> If I'm planting in a lot of soil (20gal+) I plant in pairs of 2 I usually do that with regs anyway tho


Yikes!!! You must have a lot of room!!!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 5, 2018)

Buy a nice plastic tub.. I got one from Walmart that can hold 2+ cubic feet of soil. I mix all my soil in there, including minerals, nutes, and amendments. I'm constantly adding my old plants or male plants soil back in and taking out for new plants and uppotting. Most is recycled but I still add to my tub quite a bit 
Right now toying with coco loco soil from bushdoctor. So far so good


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 6, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yikes!!! You must have a lot of room!!!


Outside  I do indoors in the winter


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Outside  I do indoors in the winter


I kinda figured that... Youre not out west?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Buy a nice plastic tub.. I got one from Walmart that can hold 2+ cubic feet of soil. I mix all my soil in there, including minerals, nutes, and amendments. I'm constantly adding my old plants or male plants soil back in and taking out for new plants and uppotting. Most is recycled but I still add to my tub quite a bit
> Right now toying with coco loco soil from bushdoctor. So far so good


Im gonna try that


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 6, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I kinda figured that... Youre not out west?


Opposite my friend I'm in the Eastern pines


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Opposite my friend I'm in the Eastern pines


Past Ohio? That's where I am...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna try that


I really feel like this could be a beast of a technique!!! But how do you mix in your nutes? Like I really like using megacrop, how would I mix it in? Take it to liquid from and then mix it up?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 8, 2018)

Well if you are using bottled nutes than i would continue feeding just the plants. I run mostly "organic" so I'm adding things like minerals (gypsum pellets, basalt, oyster shell flour, rock dust)
Added micro minerals this round as well.. all acquired from build a soil
For nutes I usually add oh about 1/3 cup of epsoma tomato tone to my soil and let sit for a couple weeks. Usually you will have mold balls growing in the tub from the tomato tone but just grab the shovel and stir your dirt around. It can be used as a top dress so idk if the waiting period is necessary just seems to break some stuff down to be more readily available to the plants. I would also consider looking at buildasoils top dress flower kit. Gives a great boost going into flower, it's easy and good stuff


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 8, 2018)

The goal for me is to get enough good stuff in the soil that I don't run into deficiencies in flower and have to play catch up trying to feed the plants


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Well if you are using bottled nutes than i would continue feeding just the plants. I run mostly "organic" so I'm adding things like minerals (gypsum pellets, basalt, oyster shell flour, rock dust)
> Added micro minerals this round as well.. all acquired from build a soil
> For nutes I usually add oh about 1/3 cup of epsoma tomato tone to my soil and let sit for a couple weeks. Usually you will have mold balls growing in the tub from the tomato tone but just grab the shovel and stir your dirt around. It can be used as a top dress so idk if the waiting period is necessary just seems to break some stuff down to be more readily available to the plants. I would also consider looking at buildasoils top dress flower kit. Gives a great boost going into flower, it's easy and good stuff


Going to get a sterilite container today and then off to the hydro store to get some good soil and whatever else I can get for the mix, what about bone meal and blood meal?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 8, 2018)

Right on. Some folks add perlite if the soil seems a little dense... that's why I'm trying cocoloco this round cause the coco helps aerate the soil big time but it does require a slightly lower ph as if a hydro setup 
Blood and bone meal are good stuff if used in the correct amounts. That's why I like epsomas nutrient lines.. they have quite a few different types of meals plus other goodies. Just more convenient to have it all in one


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Right on. Some folks add perlite if the soil seems a little dense... that's why I'm trying cocoloco this round cause the coco helps aerate the soil big time but it does require a slightly lower ph as if a hydro setup
> Blood and bone meal are good stuff if used in the correct amounts. That's why I like epsomas nutrient lines.. they have quite a few different types of meals plus other goodies. Just more convenient to have it all in one


Just think about how much it would cost to get a soil with everything you needed to grow good anything in!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Past Ohio? That's where I am...


Very much past it try Eastern shore


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Very much past it try Eastern shore


Been to Trump Towers? Wait, you're in a convalescent center?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I gotta get me some of your gear @Useful I've been running mostly GPs gear for the last few months and a ton of testers for different breeders. Before you started this thread and started talking about choc thai on another thread I dont remember which. I figured you were blowing smoke. But I see you doing your thing. I def need to get a few packs. Is GLG the only place to get your gear? I've had a few bad transactions with GLG not getting what i ordered. And the last time I ordered something from them. They emailed me saying what u purchased was out of stock. Which was in stock until they got my cash. I emailed back saying I'll just take a refund. That I wasn't interested in anything else at the moment. And they just sent three packs of whatever they wanted to I guess. Instead my money back. So I have 225 bucks worth of seeds I nvr even wanted.


Just gettin settled in after a week long campin trip...sorry for not bein around for a bit. I'm gonna touch base on the smoke blowin...I get where you are comin from. New guy on the scene and all...but I will tell ya that I fully stand behind every seed that I make. I have been in the shadows for over 25 years and have recently decided to come to light. The Chocolate Diesel s1 is a powerhouse combining flavor, smell, yield, and a soaring high. And yes...GLG is the only place at this time to get my gear. And pretty much everything ya see of mine at GLG is small batch stuff...when it's gone...it's gone for good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> Just gettin settled in after a week long campin trip...sorry for not bein around for a bit. I'm gonna touch base on the smoke blowin...I get where you are comin from. New guy on the scene and all...but I will tell ya that I fully stand behind every seed that I make. I have been in the shadows for over 25 years and have recently decided to come to light. The Chocolate Diesel s1 is a powerhouse combining flavor, smell, yield, and a soaring high. And yes...GLG is the only place at this time to get my gear. And pretty much everything ya see of mine at GLG is small batch stuff...when it's gone...it's gone for good.


Welcome back


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Been to Trump Towers? Wait, you're in a convalescent center?


No. But i don't want to either

Yeah. I live in a retirement home n grow weed lmao!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> Just gettin settled in after a week long campin trip...sorry for not bein around for a bit. I'm gonna touch base on the smoke blowin...I get where you are comin from. New guy on the scene and all...but I will tell ya that I fully stand behind every seed that I make. I have been in the shadows for over 25 years and have recently decided to come to light. The Chocolate Diesel s1 is a powerhouse combining flavor, smell, yield, and a soaring high. And yes...GLG is the only place at this time to get my gear. And pretty much everything ya see of mine at GLG is small batch stuff...when it's gone...it's gone for good.


How was the camping trip?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> No. But i don't want to either
> 
> Yeah. I live in a retirement home n grow weed lmao!


Oh man, I freakin love you!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 11, 2018)

I


BionicΩChronic said:


> How was the camping trip?


It was very nice, did some fishin,hiking,puffing,ect. Caught some Trout, cooked em up in the firepit in my trusty old cast iron skillet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Welcome back


See Me on ??? if you would...


----------



## Bodean (Jul 11, 2018)

Grabbed some of the chocolate diesel and double dipped strawberries. Can't wait to try em out.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Grabbed some of the chocolate diesel and double dipped strawberries. Can't wait to try em out.


Yeah I got some too, ive just got so much stuff going on right now in the tent that i cant get to them yet... But I will... Especially the orange cookies x chocolate diesel fems.. .


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I really feel like this could be a beast of a technique!!! But how do you mix in your nutes? Like I really like using megacrop, how would I mix it in? Take it to liquid from and then mix it up?


You can amend soil with mega crop in its dry form. Jus add it to you soil as you mix it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> Just gettin settled in after a week long campin trip...sorry for not bein around for a bit. I'm gonna touch base on the smoke blowin...I get where you are comin from. New guy on the scene and all...but I will tell ya that I fully stand behind every seed that I make. I have been in the shadows for over 25 years and have recently decided to come to light. The Chocolate Diesel s1 is a powerhouse combining flavor, smell, yield, and a soaring high. And yes...GLG is the only place at this time to get my gear. And pretty much everything ya see of mine at GLG is small batch stuff...when it's gone...it's gone for good.


Hope your trip went well. I'm gonna give glg one more shot. Bc I def want some of your gear. I really hate to. But something's in life you jus gotta do that you dont like. Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can amend soil with mega crop in its dry form. Jus add it to you soil as you mix it.


How would that work in autopots? Someone told me that the soil would be too wet...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How would that work in autopots? Someone told me that the soil would be too wet...


That I'm not sure of. I didnt know you were in autopots. But I bet @40AmpstoFreedom might know. He turned me onto the autopots. Talking to him on the gps thread made me order a setup. Lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That I'm not sure of. I didnt know you were in autopots. But I bet @40AmpstoFreedom might know. He turned me onto the autopots. Talking to him on the gps thread made me order a setup. Lol.


I got mine yesterday!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got mine yesterday!!!


When i first seen them, I thought well that's just a special word for hydro. And I quit reading about them. Bc I have a brand new waterfarm setup that's never even been opened yet. But after talking to @40AmpstoFreedom he changed my mind.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How would that work in autopots? Someone told me that the soil would be too wet...


If this is something you are watering in you would just turn the res off until the pots dry out enough you can manually water it in. If its something you amend before planting then you just do it before obviously. Should be easy enough I'd imagine.

How often do you add this stuff? If its a lot why not just build a complete living soil mix so nothing ever needs to be added or use BE-1 pellets? Something that dissolves over time...?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jul 11, 2018)

*White Lotus "Useful cut" x Genius Thai*
Day 65
Second run


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> When i first seen them, I thought well that's just a special word for hydro. And I quit reading about them. Bc I have a brand new waterfarm setup that's never even been opened yet. But after talking to @40AmpstoFreedom he changed my mind.


water farms are a bit of a pain but I've had my biggest single plant yield indoor from a nirvana seed's Ice seedling. Let that girl veg the normal month or so and got damn near a half pound off of her. Literal 2 ounce head colas. 

But I stopped using them because I hated the reservoir changes. The tupur was giving me similar results until this year. I think my switch to coco will be a good medium.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If this is something you are watering in you would just turn the res off until the pots dry out enough you can manually water it in. If its something you amend before planting then you just do it before obviously. Should be easy enough I'd imagine.
> 
> How often do you add this stuff? If its a lot why not just build a complete living soil mix so nothing ever needs to be added or use BE-1 pellets? Something that dissolves over time...?


I run kindve like hempy buckets. Very very little soil in my mix. But I water daily 1gal jugs. I feed megacrop every time. Halfway through flower I flush for 1 week. Well I just dont add megacrop. So kindve a flush. Then back to back megacrop until final flush. But that's jus my setup. But I did order a single setup. The ol lady is gonna try it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 11, 2018)

You would put it in your res since it is a re-circulation setup ph ec and all that should remain stable. No more feeding and watering individual plants. Now I have never done this but this is what everyone else does when using anything from coco, soil-less, to soil with powdered nutes. Use same dose per gallon you use now. Do some googling on it should be plenty out there.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 12, 2018)

N


Schwaggy P said:


> *White Lotus "Useful cut" x Genius Thai*
> Day 65
> Second run
> View attachment 4163721 View attachment 4163726[/QUOTE
> Nice! Thanks for posting ,and thank you for your support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *White Lotus "Useful cut" x Genius Thai*
> Day 65
> Second run
> View attachment 4163721 View attachment 4163726
> View attachment 4163724


Gonna try this again...lol. Nice!! Thanks for posting,and thank you for your support.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 12, 2018)

Useful on the left is this a chocolate covered strawberries x fc? It's either that or gorilla bubble.on the right is stardawg f3 both are females
Pink lotus f2 males


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 12, 2018)

Gg#4s1


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 13, 2018)

This is one of the pink lotus f2.
 He had a pink stem from birth and ended up like this at every node. I got viable pollen from both of these.
Gonna hit my own strain chiesle og
Which we will call pink chieslotis og.
Love the way tht sounds lol

Also will hit this girl (revegging) khalifa Kush Fem bagseed
  not sure what to name that cross


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 13, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Useful on the left is this a chocolate covered strawberries x fc? It's either that or gorilla bubble.on the right is stardawg f3 both are femalesView attachment 4164020
> Pink lotus f2 males
> View attachment 4164021


It could be...kinda hard to say for sure. Thanks for all of your updates...hoping for a nice harvest for ya.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2018)

Well two of the plants that I thought were autos aren't, so they had to go... Useful, you're up... Hit me a grand slam, player!!! I've got faith in you that you will come through for me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2018)

Are the Chocolate Diesel S1s fems?


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 17, 2018)

All strains labled S1 are fem. "Self seeded" shortened to S1... Which differs from "Filial generation" seed or F1, whose sex is indetermined.

F1 hybrids have a range of genetics from each parent to draw from, making pheno hunting a fun way to find a strain that embodies the characteristics of the parent you prefer. F2 is when you take a male and female from the same F1 stock to breed again. This narrows down the desired traits throughout the generations to create a more stable and consistent plant.

i.e. taking a male and female from the same seed stock that grow similar, smell similar and are overall genetically similar, will produce seeds that are more uniform and have less genetic diversity from the previous generation. And lines worked through F3, F4 and so on will produce plants that the breeders are trying ultimately trying to make. (Aficianado seeds has some stellar plants worked to the F11 generation that they make crosses with)


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> All strains labled S1 are fem. "Self seeded" shortened to S1... Which differs from "Filial generation" seed or F1, whose sex is indetermined.
> 
> F1 hybrids have a range of genetics from each parent to draw from, making pheno hunting a fun way to find a strain that embodies the characteristics of the parent you prefer. F2 is when you take a male and female from the same F1 stock to breed again. This narrows down the desired traits throughout the generations to create a more stable and consistent plant.
> 
> i.e. taking a male and female from the same seed stock that grow similar, smell similar and are overall genetically similar, will produce seeds that are more uniform and have less genetic diversity from the previous generation. And lines worked through F3, F4 and so on will produce plants that the breeders are trying ultimately trying to make. (Aficianado seeds has some stellar plants worked to the F11 generation that they make crosses with)


I got some F3 Stardawg from useful too!!! I can learn a lot from you Shmozz!!! You have a bank of good information about growing, I can tell!!! Thanks for the help in clearing that up for me!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got some F3 Stardawg from useful too!!! I can learn a lot from you Shmozz!!! You have a bank of good information about growing, I can tell!!! Thanks for the help in clearing that up for me!!!


 one of my largest this season is a Stardawg f3!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> one of my largest this season is a Stardawg f3!


So what was the ratio of male to female


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got some F3 Stardawg from useful too!!! I can learn a lot from you Shmozz!!! You have a bank of good information about growing, I can tell!!! Thanks for the help in clearing that up for me!!!


Useful knows his stuff, and I'm happy to be testing some of his stuff right now. I'm on vacation, so I can't wait to see how my chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies are looking when I get back! (Luckily I have a trusted family member looking after them) I'm sure the stardawg f3's will contain some fine specimens. He sent me a few Aficianado f2's that I'll be popping once I have more space. I know there will be something I'll want to keep around for a while.

Just keep reading old threads and doing your research. I've learned a lot from the peeps in here. Everyone's usually happy to answer questions or at least link you to the old thread that's already answered it. I still have a lot to learn, but grow more and more confident with every harvest thanks to the community!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Useful knows his stuff, and I'm happy to be testing some of his stuff right now. I'm on vacation, so I can't wait to see how my chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies are looking when I get back! (Luckily I have a trusted family member looking after them) I'm sure the stardawg f3's will contain some fine specimens. He sent me a few Aficianado f2's that I'll be popping once I have more space. I know there will be something I'll want to keep around for a while.
> 
> Just keep reading old threads and doing your research. I've learned a lot from the peeps in here. Everyone's usually happy to answer questions or at least link you to the old thread that's already answered it. I still have a lot to learn, but grow more and more confident with every harvest thanks to the community!


Yeah I know what you mean, the people here are some of the real deal cats and they have helped me out alot... Useful took a liking to me and he plugged me with a BUNCH of beans, even some Long Valley Royal Kush seeds!!! He's a good guy, I mean he didn't even know me but he saw my hunger and thirst to learn how to grow good pot... He sent me fems and regs... Im gonna go with the fems first cause I'm growing for my girl... I can't smoke yet cause I'm on papers, but I'm saving some of each grow for myself... Anyways, hes a really good dude and I can't say anything bad about him... He knows his shit for sure!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So what was the ratio of male to female


I popped 2seeds lost one to the heat/underwater and got one female. 
The odds are always 50:50 with non fem seeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words you guys...really means a lot to me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If this is something you are watering in you would just turn the res off until the pots dry out enough you can manually water it in. If its something you amend before planting then you just do it before obviously. Should be easy enough I'd imagine.
> 
> How often do you add this stuff? If its a lot why not just build a complete living soil mix so nothing ever needs to be added or use BE-1 pellets? Something that dissolves over time...?


I'm new to the autopot thing and I'm looking for someone who has been using them or has used them to tell me what's up with them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> All strains labled S1 are fem. "Self seeded" shortened to S1... Which differs from "Filial generation" seed or F1, whose sex is indetermined.
> 
> F1 hybrids have a range of genetics from each parent to draw from, making pheno hunting a fun way to find a strain that embodies the characteristics of the parent you prefer. F2 is when you take a male and female from the same F1 stock to breed again. This narrows down the desired traits throughout the generations to create a more stable and consistent plant.
> 
> i.e. taking a male and female from the same seed stock that grow similar, smell similar and are overall genetically similar, will produce seeds that are more uniform and have less genetic diversity from the previous generation. And lines worked through F3, F4 and so on will produce plants that the breeders are trying ultimately trying to make. (Aficianado seeds has some stellar plants worked to the F11 generation that they make crosses with)


Wow that's extra scientific shit!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks for the kind words you guys...really means a lot to me.


 i got much love for you @Useful your one of my favorite breeders now if not my most favorite.
Lighting and giving you a interweb spliff 
Take it to the dome don't pass it to no one. Be careful tho that's straight emoji OG



Can't wait to see these bitches FLOWER
I'll be checking on them tomorrow or day after so an update is coming soon...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wow that's extra scientific shit!!!


Also if you take a clone from a plant. cross the mother with something find that you like the cross but want it to be more like the mother
Hit that f1 with the CLONE of the mother used in the cross. That's called a bx. 

And Every time you cross back to the mother it's adds a bx so bx1 bx2 and so on so forth.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Also if you take a clone from a plant. cross the mother with something find that you like the cross but want it to be more like the mother
> Hit that f1 with the CLONE of the mother used in the cross. That's called a bx.
> 
> And Every time you cross back to the mother it's adds a bx so bx1 bx2 and so on so forth.


How. Do. You. Do. That???!!!!! That's what I want to know...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How. Do. You. Do. That???!!!!! That's what I want to know...


Say you like an og kush so you take a clone and flower out the plant. While flowered you hit it with male pollen. Cross the one of the resulting offspring with the clone you took from the og Kush n bam!!! bx1


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Say you like an og kush so you take a clone and flower out the plant. While flowered you hit it with male pollen. Cross the one of the resulting offspring with the clone you took from the og Kush n bam!!! bx1


Its that simple?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Also if you take a clone from a plant. cross the mother with something find that you like the cross but want it to be more like the mother
> Hit that f1 with the CLONE of the mother used in the cross. That's called a bx.
> 
> And Every time you cross back to the mother it's adds a bx so bx1 bx2 and so on so forth.


I am doin a Chem 91 SKVA BX. Gonna do a Chem D BX as well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am doin a Chem 91 SKVA BX. Gonna do a Chem D BX as well.


And you get seeds from them, or are they all females?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2018)

T


Frank Nitty said:


> And you get seeds from them, or are they all females?
> They will be regular seeds.For the Chem 91 I am hunting through some Moontang f2s looking for a proper male. I made the f2s for this project,better chance of finding that special guy by popping large amount of seeds.


----------



## greywind (Jul 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> They will be regular seeds.For the Chem 91 I am hunting through some Moontang f2s looking for a proper male. I made the f2s for this project,better chance of finding that special guy by popping large amount of seeds.


That sounds like a beautiful project. I have quite a few Stardawg & Tres Dawg crosses in my stable, but nothing in the way of Chem 91 genetics. Good luck finding a nice stud in those Moontangs. I'll keep an eye out for this one my friend.

Also, I'm finally getting around to some of those genetics you hooked me up with. Going to drop some of the White Lotus x Sasquatch. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2018)

greywind said:


> That sounds like a beautiful project. I have quite a few Stardawg & Tres Dawg crosses in my stable, but nothing in the way of Chem 91 genetics. Good luck finding a nice stud in those Moontangs. I'll keep an eye out for this one my friend.
> 
> Also, I'm finally getting around to some of those genetics you hooked me up with. Going to drop some of the White Lotus x Sasquatch. Cheers and happy hunting!


I am excited for sure, the Chem 91 JB cut is going to get involved in some action as well. Right now the bleeding Dragons Blood Hashplant is at just about 6 feet tall and ready to do his thing. Rattlesnake Diesel is one of the ones that are getting in on the action. Rattlesnake D is actually the original Laytonville Sour Diesel from way back when.

The White Lotus x Sasquatch is very nice. They will finish in just under 10 weeks, BIG buds, gonna need support fer sure.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm still working on the smoke report for the (White Lotus x Genius Thai), but wanted to give it some time under glass before giving it a full write up. In the meantime, I'll be popping the Fruity Pebbles OG F3 and the Chocolate Trip F4 freebies that came with the (Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3). I wanted to get acquainted with the Chocolate Trip first to get a better understanding of how the genes are expressing in the Chocolate Diesel cross.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I'm still working on the smoke report for the (White Lotus x Genius Thai), but wanted to give it some time under glass before giving it a full write up. In the meantime, I'll be popping the Fruity Pebbles OG F3 and the Chocolate Trip F4 freebies that came with the (Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3). I wanted to get acquainted with the Chocolate Trip first to get a better understanding of how the genes are expressing in the Chocolate Diesel cross.
> View attachment 4168941


did you get the Helena too or just the c99 fem cross?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jul 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> did you get the Helena too or just the c99 fem cross?


I got the Helena too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I got the Helena too.


How many of each did you get? I got only 11 helenas but 10 of the fem c99 cross. Would rather of gotten the full 13 helena's.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jul 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> How many of each did you get? I got only 11 helenas but 10 of the fem c99 cross. Would rather of gotten the full 13 helena's.


12 Helena
10 Chemdog x C99


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 21, 2018)

A week's difference from my CCS x fire cookies. I just got home and they're going nicely!
(Sunday) (Today)
The three on the left all have purple striped stems. The other two are all green. 

The three bigger ones are bodhi. A stressed Silver Lotus in the back. I will give it another week before maybe culling her. It's sister grew nicer from the start and is thriving outside. A Wolfpack (right rear) and a re-vegged Snow Lotus Bx (front tight)


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 21, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I'm still working on the smoke report for the (White Lotus x Genius Thai), but wanted to give it some time under glass before giving it a full write up. In the meantime, I'll be popping the Fruity Pebbles OG F3 and the Chocolate Trip F4 freebies that came with the (Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3). I wanted to get acquainted with the Chocolate Trip first to get a better understanding of how the genes are expressing in the Chocolate Diesel cross.
> View attachment 4168941


Awesome, I cant wait to pop my chocolate diesel s1s. Have a female chocolate trip f3 in veg going to flower soon. It was a freebie 5 pack from doc d seeds (bodhi stock) thru GLG... only one that made it. I roasted the other 4 trying to germinate on top of a light haha
So I'm right up your lane with those chocolate crosses. Good luck happy growing


----------



## Riu is kew (Jul 24, 2018)

@Useful this is BC. Had to make a new riu


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 24, 2018)

Riu is kew said:


> @Useful this is BC. Had to make a new riu


Did ya get high an forget your password??? LOL


----------



## Riu is kew (Jul 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> Did ya get high an forget your password??? LOL


Lmao yeah I usually had it set to keep me logged in lol. I may end up using and older account so I can msg n not look like a complete new guy lol hope all is well on your end


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 25, 2018)

HAHAHA!!! All is well over here...Banana Kush S1 project is going well...along with a few other projects. The banana scent is unmistakable on this gal. It's OrgnKids cut so I reckon thats why lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> HAHAHA!!! All is well over here...Banana Kush S1 project is going well...along with a few other projects. The banana scent is unmistakable on this gal. It's OrgnKids cut so I reckon thats why lol.


Ive got some money to blow...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got some money to blow...


When will anything new be available from you or Nu-Be?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> When will anything new be available from you or Nu-Be?


As for me I have some new things ready, just not going to send them in yet. Actually, you have a couple of unreleased items. The Dragonsblood Hashplant crosses will be ready in 7-8 weeks. 6-8 weeks on the Banana Kush, and 6-8 on some other things. I'm really excited about the BX projects I am starting, Chem D, Chem 91 skva, Chem 91 JB, Skywalker OG, Legend OG....and more. I have a ton of seed to pop for selection. I also thought about doing a BX on the Chocolate Diesel for those who want a good representation in regular seed form, I would hunt for a male in the Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> As for me I have some new things ready, just not going to send them in yet. Actually, you have a couple of unreleased items. The Dragonsblood Hashplant crosses will be ready in 7-8 weeks. 6-8 weeks on the Banana Kush, and 6-8 on some other things. I'm really excited about the BX projects I am starting, Chem D, Chem 91 skva, Chem 91 JB, Skywalker OG, Legend OG....and more. I have a ton of seed to pop for selection. I also thought about doing a BX on the Chocolate Diesel for those who want a good representation in regular seed form, I would hunt for a male in the Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip.


List still the same? Yo whats up with the fruity pebbles og? Is that fem or reg? You know what, it doesn't matter... I'm about to start pheno hunting.. With all of the stuff i have from you,im sure to find some that I'll want to keep around...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> List still the same? Yo whats up with the fruity pebbles og? Is that fem or reg? You know what, it doesn't matter... I'm about to start pheno hunting.. With all of the stuff i have from you,im sure to find some that I'll want to keep around...


The Fruity Pebbles OG I have are regs, I'm tellin ya now, you gotta pop a few of them Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems. The terps are going to be very high on that one, they will range from chocolate, orange/tangerine, coffee, with some diesel smells and taste mixed in.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Fruity Pebbles OG I have are regs, I'm tellin ya now, you gotta pop a few of them Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems. The terps are going to be very high on that one, they will range from chocolate, orange/tangerine, coffee, with some diesel smells and taste mixed in.


Ok, thanks for the heads up!!! Im waiting to see what sex this plant is before I start kicking shit out of the tent... Ain't she purty?!?!


----------



## Riu is kew (Jul 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ok, thanks for the heads up!!! Im waiting to see what sex this plant is before I start kicking shit out of the tent... Ain't she purty?!?!View attachment 4171022


Very pretty. Looks old enough to have at least two preflowers tho. Are you sure there isn't any?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2018)

Riu is kew said:


> Very pretty. Looks old enough to have at least two preflowers tho. Are you sure there isn't any?


 Just started 12/12 a few days ago... Was on 18/6 for a while cause I have autos in the tent also...


----------



## Riu is kew (Jul 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just started 12/12 a few days ago... Was on 18/6 for a while cause I have autos in the tent also...


If you already started 12/12 yeah keep it in that but most plants will show sex while still in veg as soon as they become sexually mature. Topping helps bring out veg preflowers I've found. I'm pretty sure its a hormonal thing caused by the topping or fimming. Also once the nodes get staggered you should start seeing preflowers as that's another sign of sexual maturity in Cannabis


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just started 12/12 a few days ago... Was on 18/6 for a while cause I have autos in the tent also...


Actually, I haven't checked... Will do so as soon as I get home...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2018)

Home now... Lets have a look... Not even sure what I should be looking for, I'm so used to autos at this point to be budded up... I guess the noobness is showing in me now cause I have no idea what to look for... Maybe I should just stick to the autos and fems...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2018)

Now this, I know...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jul 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Home now... Lets have a look... Not even sure what I should be looking for, I'm so used to autos at this point to be budded up... I guess the noobness is showing in me now cause I have no idea what to look for... Maybe I should just stick to the autos and fems... View attachment 4172013


Don't throw in the towel just yet. It helps if you have a loupe to really be able to see the preflowers.

Males are generally going to look more like a ball on a stick.


Females are going to be more of a teardrop nestled into the node. The stigmas (hairs) will start peeking out in pairs from each female flower.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Home now... Lets have a look... Not even sure what I should be looking for, I'm so used to autos at this point to be budded up... I guess the noobness is showing in me now cause I have no idea what to look for... Maybe I should just stick to the autos and fems... View attachment 4172013


Your brain is just a meat computer, and Schwaggy P just gave you the best program to be able to tell the difference. upload and run it. Those are like the clearest photo's i've ever seen showing sex. 

Welcome to the fun side, regs! start popping more than you want to flower, and it will start to get easy telling them apart after a couple grows. You will find a lot of really cool, unique stuff. Way more than you would growing fems.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Your brain is just a meat computer, and Schwaggy P just gave you the best program to be able to tell the difference. upload and run it. Those are like the clearest photo's i've ever seen showing sex.
> 
> Welcome to the fun side, regs! start popping more than you want to flower, and it will start to get easy telling them apart after a couple grows. You will find a lot of really cool, unique stuff. Way more than you would growing fems.





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Your brain is just a meat computer, and Schwaggy P just gave you the best program to be able to tell the difference. upload and run it. Those are like the clearest photo's i've ever seen showing sex.
> 
> Welcome to the fun side, regs! start popping more than you want to flower, and it will start to get easy telling them apart after a couple grows. You will find a lot of really cool, unique stuff. Way more than you would growing fems.


Useful has been g


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Your brain is just a meat computer, and Schwaggy P just gave you the best program to be able to tell the difference. upload and run it. Those are like the clearest photo's i've ever seen showing sex.
> 
> Welcome to the fun side, regs! start popping more than you want to flower, and it will start to get easy telling them apart after a couple grows. You will find a lot of really cool, unique stuff. Way more than you would growing fems.


  Useful is the best!!! Im gonna pop some of them after this run...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jul 28, 2018)

*Smoke Report – (White Lotus x Genius Thai)*​*Smell*: muted, metallic, slight fruity/florally
*Taste*: savory, peppery, gravy, metallic
*Effect*: starts couch locked (not sleepy), then soaring energetic (not racy) ~2hrs
*Growing*: Stats collected over 2 runs and averaged from 4 phenos
Stretch: doubled initial flowering height
Flowering Time: 65-72 days
Nutes: Light feeder, but don’t back off calcium
_ No pest or mold issues _
 
 

*Taste*
On the exhale, the taste is most evident as savory, peppery, and slightly metallic. My immediate thought was gravy. Imagine putting a penny underneath your tongue and swallowing a gulp of KFC gravy and you’ll get a feel for the taste. Enjoy it while you can because this has a very clean finish that does not linger.


*Effect*
After the exhale, you are greeted with immediate buzzing around your eyes and head. It felt like I just took off a tightly fitting pair of goggles. This persisted for about 20 minutes.

This cross has a quality multidimensional effect. In my experience, sativa hybrids that are not one-trick ponies usually start with the energetic sativa qualities and finish with more relaxed indica effects. Here, I experienced the reverse. Within about 5 minutes from first inhale, I had a solid couch lock (but not sleepy) effect that would crescendo in intensity becoming disorienting. This “down” effect last for 20-30minutes.

After about 30mins, it felt like my mind was has coming out of hibernation and the high turned very energetic. There was not that uncomfortably racy, “_just breathe_” aspect of more landrace sativa cultivars. It was a very clean “up” effect, but it was difficult to stay focused on anything for more than a minute. I was just pacing back and forth throughout the gardens in a good mood with a goofy smile. This more sativa latter half of the high lasted for ~1.5hrs.

I took my notes over a few days smoking in different scenarios (wake-and-bake, after dinner, sandwiched between other strains in a single session) took see how it performed. When smoking multiple strains back to back, the energetic aspects of this cross cut through the high of the other strains. It seemed to shine as a wake-and-bake.

*Overall*
Great cross, the unique taste and effect offers something you don’t come across often. It was a very manageable indoor growing sativa that doesn’t concede effect for faster flowering time. I had three other phenos that had more fruity/floral notes to the consistent metallic quality across all phenos. This cut definitely set itself apart with the gravy taste and surprising effect. Thanks again for the freebie beans.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 28, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Smoke Report – (White Lotus x Genius Thai)*​*Smell*: muted, metallic, slight fruity/florally
> *Taste*: savory, peppery, gravy, metallic
> *Effect*: starts couch locked (not sleepy), then soaring energetic (not racy) ~2hrs
> *Growing*: Stats collected over 2 runs and averaged from 4 phenos
> ...


DAMN!!!! That was one sweet smoke report. Thanks a bunch for taking the time to be so thorough. Really happy that you liked them. And thanks so much for your support!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jul 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> DAMN!!!! That was one sweet smoke report. Thanks a bunch for taking the time to be so thorough. Really happy that you liked them. And thanks so much for your support!!!


You're very welcome, it's my pleasure. I'll be doing the same with the Fruity Pebbles OG F3 and Choclate Trip F4 when the time comes. They have broken soil and started their journey so it'll be awhile.

Random question: Do you have a pic of the Apollo 13 - Gorilla Arm pheno? (I noticed the cross in Frank's post above)


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 28, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> You're very welcome, it's my pleasure. I'll be doing the same with the Fruity Pebbles OG F3 and Choclate Trip F4 when the time comes. They have broken soil and started their journey so it'll be awhile.
> 
> Random question: Do you have a pic of the Apollo 13 - Gorilla Arm pheno? (I noticed the cross in Frank's post above)


Yeah I'd like to see some pictures of one also


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 30, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> You're very welcome, it's my pleasure. I'll be doing the same with the Fruity Pebbles OG F3 and Choclate Trip F4 when the time comes. They have broken soil and started their journey so it'll be awhile.
> 
> Random question: Do you have a pic of the Apollo 13 - Gorilla Arm pheno? (I noticed the cross in Frank's post above)


Sorry I do not. I know there was some over at Bbay but that site is down. I can tell you that that particular cross has some serious winners.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2018)

Popped a gorilla glue x chocolate diesel and a orange cookies x chocolate diesel on Saturday, root cracked this morning and they are going in to pots this evening!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Popped a gorilla glue x chocolate diesel and a orange cookies x chocolate diesel on Saturday, root cracked this morning and they are going in to pots this evening!!!


Wooohooo!!! Can't wait to see what ya find.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> Wooohooo!!! Can't wait to see what ya find.


Neither can I!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 30, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Smoke Report – (White Lotus x Genius Thai)*​*Smell*: muted, metallic, slight fruity/florally
> *Taste*: savory, peppery, gravy, metallic
> *Effect*: starts couch locked (not sleepy), then soaring energetic (not racy) ~2hrs
> *Growing*: Stats collected over 2 runs and averaged from 4 phenos
> ...





Useful said:


> DAMN!!!! That was one sweet smoke report. Thanks a bunch for taking the time to be so thorough. Really happy that you liked them. And thanks so much for your support!!!


Dude killed the smoke report!! I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to steal your layout for whenever I do my own reporting cause that was fire

Very linguistic. 

Also... Got my account back lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Dude killed the smoke report!! I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to steal your layout for whenever I do my own reporting cause that was fire
> 
> Very linguistic.
> 
> Also... Got my account back lol


He sure did!! Glad you got your account back.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

Useful seeds gg#4 s1 
Top dressed with nitrogen rich bat quano and seabird quano to help with the transition. I'm now using potassium sulfate as a fungicide and to feed the plant extra potassium


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Useful seeds gg#4 s1
> Top dressed with nitrogen rich bat quano and seabird quano to help with the transition. I'm now using potassium sulfate as a fungicide and to feed the plant extra potassiumView attachment 4174071 View attachment 4174072


Nice one


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2018)

Thats what I want Useful!!! Lets make it happen...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2018)

Yo


BionicΩChronic said:


> Useful seeds gg#4 s1
> Top dressed with nitrogen rich bat quano and seabird quano to help with the transition. I'm now using potassium sulfate as a fungicide and to feed the plant extra potassiumView attachment 4174071 View attachment 4174072


That gal really has exploded for ya!!! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thats what I want Useful!!!


I did a restock at Great Lakes Genetics, I sent in the last 24 packs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2018)

Useful said:


> I did a restock at Great Lakes Genetics, I sent in the last 24 packs.


Dammit man!!! Guess I'll just have to wait... Sadness...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice one


She loves a good Fim!!!!  
From then to now


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

I'd have more pictures but my phone died after I took these


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> She loves a good Fim!!!! View attachment 4174081
> From then to nowView attachment 4174082


Thats awesome! How many weeks in between the two pictures


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

I was able to get pollen off of
2 pink lotus f2 (one purple stem)
1 headbanger f2 (massive top cola of pollen sacks like the size of a soda can)
2 chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies (very strong a pleasant smelling males both with great structure)
1 Chocolate diesle x fire cookies
(Resilient plant with great structure and frost on leaves)
1 mutant triploid gorilla bubble bx(?)
And one more will be taken next week which is a gorilla bubble bx3 x super silver sour diesle haze

Females to work with are
1 chiesle og
1 khalifa Kush x ?
2 gorilla bubble x sssdh
1 pink lotus f2
1 stardawg f3
1 dream cookies
2 genius Thai extreme x lemon zinger
3 gg#4 s1
1 gg#4 x fire cookies
3 small highschool sweet heart x mimosa
2 small gorilla bubble bx2
1 small headbanger f2
2 small chiesle og

time to work out what crosses to make


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thats awesome! How many weeks in between the two pictures


May 26th was when I posted that picture

So about 2 months


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> May 26th was when I posted that picture
> 
> So about 2 months


Wow!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 31, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Useful seeds gg#4 s1
> Top dressed with nitrogen rich bat quano and seabird quano to help with the transition. I'm now using potassium sulfate as a fungicide and to feed the plant extra potassiumView attachment 4174071 View attachment 4174072


Potassium bicarbonate works better as a fungicide and potassium hydroxide works the best (as far as know) for getting potassium into plant tissues. The potassium hydroxide info is from thousands of tissue sample results sent into Spectrum Analytics.

Potassium acetate would probably also kick some butt, since most, if not all of the acetate forms are easily absorbed by plants, but I haven't confirmed that about potassium acetate specifically with anybody.

Aaaaaand, nice looking plants!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 31, 2018)

I have some Chocolate Diesel S1's coming. I'm pretty excited to give them a whirl. The description and price along with the grow reports of Useful's varieties in this thread sold me pretty easily


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I have some Chocolate Diesel S1's coming. I'm pretty excited to give them a whirl. The description and price along with the grow reports of Useful's varieties in this thread sold me pretty easily


Haven't gotten to those yet... Maybe next year sometime... Useful laid me out with the seeds, so much so that Im only going to grow them 3 at a time at 4 grows a year!!! And still have a lot of seeds left!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I have some Chocolate Diesel S1's coming. I'm pretty excited to give them a whirl. The description and price along with the grow reports of Useful's varieties in this thread sold me pretty easily


Thanks a bunch for your support!! I have a bunch of plans. I will let the cat out of the bag on one of them. I am going to bring back Bodhi's infamous Lucky Charms!! And will be handing them out for free at Great Lakes Genetics. A special friend that I have known for years has donated the originals to make this possible.


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 31, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for your support!! I have a bunch of plans. I will let the cat out of the bag on one of them. I am going to bring back Bodhi's infamous Lucky Charms!! And will be handing them out for free at Great Lakes Genetics. A special friend that I have known for years has donated the originals to make this possible.


Definitely let me know when this is happening! I'm still upset for not getting a pack a couple years ago. It was between that and goji (no regrets on that) but by the time I knew more about bodhi, they were all gone.

Update on my end: my 5 CCS x FC All got flipped to 12/12 two days ago. They were beasts in veg. No nute problems at all. I'll be taking clones of that females I get for sure.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

I noticed I missed one female in my list. 
It's either a gorilla bubble or chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies I'm leaning it may be a CCS... 
But
I'll be more sure once it buds


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 31, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I noticed I missed one female in my list.
> It's either a gorilla bubble or chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies I'm leaning it may be a CCS...
> But
> I'll be more sure once it buds


You have pics of any ccs x fc buds? I'm super eager to see what mine are going to look like. I'd love to find a strawberry pheno.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> You have pics of any ccs x fc buds? I'm super eager to see what mine are going to look like. I'd love to find a strawberry pheno.


My phone died before I could take pics of the plant that may be a CCS x fc. It's only on week 2 of flowering it looks like. However I have a ccs x fc male right here I'm taking pollen from I'll snap a pic of it in a sec.


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 31, 2018)

Very cool. I'd definitely like to see. I'm hoping my purple stem ones are female. Gotta imagine that's the CCS leaner from all the pics I've seen of them. Couldn't find a grow log of the pure CCS to save my life. 

I just got some rainbow chip from exotic that I'll be popping in a few weeks. Sunset Sherbert x mint chocolate chip. Can't wait to see what they have in store as well. I'm going to need a bigger house so I can expand my operation. It'll be a shame to lose great plants due to restricted space. My grow room is also my music studio, and it's tight as is


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 31, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Very cool. I'd definitely like to see. I'm hoping my purple stem ones are female. Gotta imagine that's the CCS leaner from all the pics I've seen of them. Couldn't find a grow log of the pure CCS to save my life.
> 
> I just got some rainbow chip from exotic that I'll be popping in a few weeks. Sunset Sherbert x mint chocolate chip. Can't wait to see what they have in store as well. I'm going to need a bigger house so I can expand my operation. It'll be a shame to lose great plants due to restricted space. My grow room is also my music studio, and it's tight as is


I'm gonna have to post it tomorrow my battery is too low to take pics. 
However all of the 4 Ccs x fc I grew had green stems


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Very cool. I'd definitely like to see. I'm hoping my purple stem ones are female. Gotta imagine that's the CCS leaner from all the pics I've seen of them. Couldn't find a grow log of the pure CCS to save my life.
> 
> I just got some rainbow chip from exotic that I'll be popping in a few weeks. Sunset Sherbert x mint chocolate chip. Can't wait to see what they have in store as well. I'm going to need a bigger house so I can expand my operation. It'll be a shame to lose great plants due to restricted space. My grow room is also my music studio, and it's tight as is


the Chocolate Covered Strawberries was very limited...I took them to f2 to hunt. I can tell you I found the strawberry gal, that is the one I used for the cross.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 31, 2018)

GGx Fire cookies. Looking healthy. The one on the right is a week behind. 
Also in this run blueberry hashplant, strawberry daydream, and smokin’ mirrrors.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> GGx Fire cookies. Looking healthy. The one on the right is a week behind.
> Also in this run blueberry hashplant, strawberry daydream, and smokin’ mirrrors.


Looking forward to seeing your progress... I have a orange cookies x chocolate diesel fem and a gorilla glue x chocolate diesel fem in root riot cubes now... Both from the man himself...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 1, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Definitely let me know when this is happening! I'm still upset for not getting a pack a couple years ago. It was between that and goji (no regrets on that) but by the time I knew more about bodhi, they were all gone.
> 
> Update on my end: my 5 CCS x FC All got flipped to 12/12 two days ago. They were beasts in veg. No nute problems at all. I'll be taking clones of that females I get for sure.


I definitely will let ya know. Right now I'm worrking on my Christmas promo, every pack of Useful seeds sold will come with a free pack of NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds. I am continuing the preservation of this cultivar as he wanted, and giving them away for free at his request.

I can't wait to see your Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies in bloom!


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> I definitely will let ya know. Right now I'm worrking on my Christmas promo, every pack of Useful seeds sold will come with a free pack of NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds. I am continuing the preservation of this cultivar as he wanted, and giving them away for free at his request.
> 
> I can't wait to see your Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies in bloom!


Sounds great! I remember my mom having stuff she called Christmas Bud. Looked like mini christmas trees and smelled like it too. Odds are it's not the 1979, but it was damn fine smoke. My mom's stash always surprised me. Looked like mids and had lots of seeds, but smoked like heads. Wish i had a sense to keep some of those seeds, but hindsight is 20/20 and it's hard to find bud like that in my neck of the woods anymore.

I'll try and get some pics of my CCS x FC plants up tonight if i can. I think I see a couple females, but I'll know for sure by the end of the weekend. My mouth is watering just thinking about what the end product may be. Do you have any bud shots of the CCS that you used?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 1, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Sounds great! I remember my mom having stuff she called Christmas Bud. Looked like mini christmas trees and smelled like it too. Odds are it's not the 1979, but it was damn fine smoke. My mom's stash always surprised me. Looked like mids and had lots of seeds, but smoked like heads. Wish i had a sense to keep some of those seeds, but hindsight is 20/20 and it's hard to find bud like that in my neck of the woods anymore.
> 
> I'll try and get some pics of my CCS x FC plants up tonight if i can. I think I see a couple females, but I'll know for sure by the end of the weekend. My mouth is watering just thinking about what the end product may be. Do you have any bud shots of the CCS that you used?


you described the Christmas Tree Bud just as it should be described!! Little Christmas trees with that unmistakable pine scent and taste. There is a pic of the CCS lady used in this thread, I for some reason can't post pictures lately.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> you described the Christmas Tree Bud just as it should be described!! Little Christmas trees with that unmistakable pine scent and taste. There is a pic of the CCS lady used in this thread, I for some reason can't post pictures lately.


I remember it was at her actual Christmas party...I was 15-16 and instead of letting us drink with the adults she gave my brother and I a slice of Christmas bud to enjoy. A Merry Christmas indeed!!

I'll have to look back and find it. 20 pages isn't too bad. Bodhi thread on the other hand... Almost 2000 pages these days


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 1, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I remember it was at her actual Christmas party...I was 15-16 and instead of letting us drink with the adults she gave my brother and I a slice of Christmas bud to enjoy. A Merry Christmas indeed!!
> 
> I'll have to look back and find it. 20 pages isn't too bad. Bodhi thread on the other hand... Almost 2000 pages these days


CCS pics are on page 8.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Here's a pic of my favorite of the CCS x FC. Sorry for the crappy pics, my flash isnt working, and I definitely need a new one anyway. I have two phenos. Two are more indica leaning, and three are more of a hybrid with purpling on their stems. No sign of sex yet, but any day now


----------



## greywind (Aug 2, 2018)

Are you on IG @Useful? I dropped that pack of White Lotus x Sasquatch yesterday, here we go! Cheers and thanks again for the gifts my man, you are too kind.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 2, 2018)

greywind said:


> Are you on IG @Useful? I dropped that pack of White Lotus x Sasquatch yesterday, here we go! Cheers and thanks again for the gifts my man, you are too kind.


I'm not on instagram, maybe someday. Be sure and post up some pics when things get interesting. Gonna be some hefty ladies in that pack.


----------



## greywind (Aug 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm not on instagram, maybe someday. Be sure and post up some pics when things get interesting. Gonna be some hefty ladies in that pack.


Is there a particular pheno that I should be on the hunt for? I'll be sure to give these girls plenty of support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 2, 2018)

greywind said:


> Is there a particular pheno that I should be on the hunt for? I'll be sure to give these girls plenty of support.


Not really, the Sasquatch male kinda passed a bit,but did add some flavor. The White Lotus cut I held for almost 4years had a metallic earthy smell and taste, I was trying to add some flavor, it worked.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 3, 2018)

3/5 females on my CCS x FC. The 2 biggest ended up being males, but that's just the way it goes sometimes. Going to up pot the 3, take some clones and see how they turn out!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 3, 2018)

It happens like that sometimes, glad ya got 3/5 ladies. I look foward to seeing how they turn out for ya.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 3, 2018)

GG x chocolate diesel is looking strong!!! Been up out of the dirt for 2 days!!! Waiting for the orange cookies x chocolate diesel to come up now...zzzzzzz


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> It happens like that sometimes, glad ya got 3/5 ladies. I look foward to seeing how they turn out for ya.


I'm stoked for the 3 ladies. Wish I could keep the males around. They stunk in veg. My whole place reeked when I culled them.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 4, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here's a pic of my favorite of the CCS x FC. Sorry for the crappy pics, my flash isnt working, and I definitely need a new one anyway. I have two phenos. Two are more indica leaning, and three are more of a hybrid with purpling on their stems. No sign of sex yet, but any day now
> View attachment 4174795 View attachment 4174796


Clones are on the bottom left. He's bending from the weight. I got alot of pollen off this little guy!!


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice! Very similar structure to the males I had, except mine had the purpling to the stems. Upset I can't keep them, but i still have one purple female. I'll try and take photos later tonight after I up pot. How are your ladies looking?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 4, 2018)

Useful's gorilla glue x chocolate diesel... 4 days from seed... The orange cookies x chocolate diesel popped but never came out of the dirt... Hmmmmm... Guess I'll just have to pop another one!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 4, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Nice! Very similar structure to the males I had, except mine had the purpling to the stems. Upset I can't keep them, but i still have one purple female. I'll try and take photos later tonight after I up pot. How are your ladies looking?


Note this was after he dropped about 40-50% of his pollen sacks.
I'm going to get updated pics of my other girls either tomorrow or next day. But everything is looking really good so far!!


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 5, 2018)

The 3 CCS x FC ladies just got up potted. Let's see what they can do!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> The 3 CCS x FC ladies just got up potted. Let's see what they can do!
> View attachment 4176268


Hello lovely ladies!!! Welcome to the world!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 5, 2018)

You guys rock!!! I really appreciate all the updates and pictures. You guys will for sure be first in line to test the offspring from the bleeding Dragons Blood Hashplant crosses....you can count on that. That is if you folks are interested.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> You guys rock!!! I really appreciate all the updates and pictures. You guys will for sure be first in line to test the offspring from the bleeding Dragons Blood Hashplant crosses....you can count on that. That is if you folks are interested.


Imagine that... me not interested in what you have??? Hahahahaha!!! You know I'll be waiting!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Imagine that... me not interested in what you have??? Hahahahaha!!! You know I'll be waiting!!!


Orange cookies x chocolate diesel has finally made an appearance!!! Better late than never, right?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 5, 2018)

It's


Frank Nitty said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel has finally made an appearance!!! Better late than never, right? View attachment 4176606


It's about time that lil girl popped out for ya!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> It's
> 
> It's about time that lil girl popped out for ya!!


Yeah I know!!! She's probably going to grow up to be a beast!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah I know!!! She's probably going to grow up to be a beast!!!


I certainly hope so. The Orange Cookies and Chocolate Diesel are both heavy producers and bring the funk.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 6, 2018)

@Useful how do I get some of these unique genetics. I'll document or do phto ops of the grow. Have a site? Need a tester? Really interested.


----------



## greywind (Aug 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Useful how do I get some of these unique genetics. I'll document or do phto ops of the grow. Have a site? Need a tester? Really interested.


His beans are available at Great Lake Genetics. Happy hunting!


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 6, 2018)

@Useful are you still dropping 79 Christmas bud for the Christmas promotion?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> @Useful are you still dropping 79 Christmas bud for the Christmas promotion?


Yes I am for sure. I have already sprouted them actually and they are well on there way. I started em early to make sure I had enough time to do this properly, plenty of veg time, 9 weeks flower, dry, shuck the seeds, dry a lil more, winterize, pack em up then ship em out. I got this...lol. Thanks for the interest, they are some unique plants.


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes I am for sure. I have already sprouted them actually and they are well on there way. I started em early to make sure I had enough time to do this properly, plenty of veg time, 9 weeks flower, dry, shuck the seeds, dry a lil more, winterize, pack em up then ship em out. I got this...lol. Thanks for the interest, they are some unique plants.


Fantastic ill try to find a way to scrounge up some$$$ so i can be ready for them.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 7, 2018)

I have some desirable cuts on hand...but this right here is my true passion...the seed poppin!!! I love the hunt.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 7, 2018)

I just got a few packs of your gear from glg. Snagged a pack of glue s1 and a couple packs of chocolate diesel. 

I know the glue is gonna be a pheno hunt from previous experience with the strain. I'm curious if the chocolate diesel is pretty stable or another crapshoot? I really enjoy what I'm able to get when it comes around my parts, a top 3 for this diesel lover. I know it's a regional delicacy but I don't know of anyone with the cut. Is 2 packs enough to find something very close to the clone only?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I just got a few packs of your gear from glg. Snagged a pack of glue s1 and a couple packs of chocolate diesel.
> 
> I know the glue is gonna be a pheno hunt from previous experience with the strain. I'm curious if the chocolate diesel is pretty stable or another crapshoot? I really enjoy what I'm able to get when it comes around my parts, a top 3 for this diesel lover. I know it's a regional delicacy but I don't know of anyone with the cut. Is 2 packs enough to find something very close to the clone only?


Your gonna love that gg#4 s1 man
However idk about the chocolate diesle


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I just got a few packs of your gear from glg. Snagged a pack of glue s1 and a couple packs of chocolate diesel.
> 
> I know the glue is gonna be a pheno hunt from previous experience with the strain. I'm curious if the chocolate diesel is pretty stable or another crapshoot? I really enjoy what I'm able to get when it comes around my parts, a top 3 for this diesel lover. I know it's a regional delicacy but I don't know of anyone with the cut. Is 2 packs enough to find something very close to the clone only?


I will start with thank you for your support!!! As far as the Gorrila Glue s1..some folks have found plants/cultivars that were more desirable than the cut. Ok, Chocolate Diesel,s1 1 pack should do the trick.


----------



## McKringleberry (Aug 7, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have some desirable cuts on hand...but this right here is my true passion...the seed poppin!!! I love the hunt.View attachment 4177570


Keep doing it! Love your work, Useful!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 8, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Keep doing it! Love your work, Useful!


Thank you!!! That really means a lot to me.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome, pretty sure the chocolate diesel is going to be the next thing I pop. I'm beyond excited. Dunno how I've missed these, just glad I found em. Subscribed for sure bro.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2018)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fem,8 days...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2018)

Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel fem, 8 days...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 8, 2018)

Well the Sour Strawberry Gelato project seems to be going well..I see seeds. Oh..Sour Strawberry Diesel is looking good as well.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well the Sour Strawberry Gelato project seems to be going well..I see seeds. Oh..Sour Strawberry Diesel is looking good as well.


I wount to try some of your indca beans next spring for I been hearing good thing about your beans here close to home in ky.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well the Sour Strawberry Gelato project seems to be going well..I see seeds. Oh..Sour Strawberry Diesel is looking good as well.


Now those I will take, fems or regs!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Now those I will take, fems or regs!!!


Put me in the game, coach!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Now those I will take, fems or regs!!!


They are regs. I am making some feminized seeds but I will be making more regs than fems.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well the Sour Strawberry Gelato project seems to be going well..I see seeds. Oh..Sour Strawberry Diesel is looking good as well.


That sounds so tasty!!! 
Any pictures of the seeded bud? Whats the nose on her?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> They are regs. I am making some feminized seeds but I will be making more regs than fems.


I know how you work... You want us on the hunt with you!!! I am nowhere near as good as a lot of the others that are growing, but I'm going in on the hunt for the treasure!!! Wish me luck!!! Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies? CCS x Fire Cookies? LVRK F2? A-13 Gorilla Arm x Snow Lotus? Stardawg F3? Chocolate Diesel S1? What is your recommendation? Whichever one I go with, im gonna germ 6 beans... Makes my odds about even,right?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know how you work... You want us on the hunt with you!!! I am nowhere near as good as a lot of the others that are growing, but I'm going in on the hunt for the treasure!!! Wish me luck!!! Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies? CCS x Fire Cookies? LVRK F2? A-13 Gorilla Arm x Snow Lotus? Stardawg F3? Chocolate Diesel S1? What is your recommendation? Whichever one I go with, im gonna germ 6 beans... Makes my odds about even,right?


I'd do the S1 first but literally ANY of those will give you something special Imo


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> That sounds so tasty!!!
> Any pictures of the seeded bud? Whats the nose on her?


I will get a pic next time I go over there. The Gelato smells kinda like candy or something, my sniffer can't always be trusted lol. Now the Chem D cut that I pollinated with a reversed Banana Kush is a straight up chem funk, no mistaking that smell at all.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know how you work... You want us on the hunt with you!!! I am nowhere near as good as a lot of the others that are growing, but I'm going in on the hunt for the treasure!!! Wish me luck!!! Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies? CCS x Fire Cookies? LVRK F2? A-13 Gorilla Arm x Snow Lotus? Stardawg F3? Chocolate Diesel S1? What is your recommendation? Whichever one I go with, im gonna germ 6 beans... Makes my odds about even,right?


Since you are limited on space, I would say Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Since you are limited on space, I would say Chocolate Diesel.


The s1?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Since you are limited on space, I would say Chocolate Diesel.


The s1?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> The s1?


Yessir!!.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Since you are limited on space, I would say Chocolate Diesel.


The s1?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> The s1?


Theyre fems right? You feeling like I will find something special in these seeds? Are they an indica dominant strain??? Is that why you said to start with them? How about 1gal pots? I can probably get 6 in my tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> They are regs. I am making some feminized seeds but I will be making more regs than fems.


Of course, I wouldn't expect anything less...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Theyre fems right? You feeling like I will find something special in these seeds? Are they an indica dominant strain??? Is that why you said to start with them? How about 1gal pots? I can probably get 6 in my tent...


Yes they are feminized. The are not indica dominate, they lean more toward the sativa side but will finish in about ten weeks. I would use bigger pots if ya could. Bigger roots will give ya bigger fruits.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes they are feminized. The are not indica dominate, they lean more toward the sativa side but will finish in about ten weeks. I would use bigger pots if ya could. Bigger roots will give ya bigger fruits.


Then I'd better not do six then... Maybe 3 in these pots?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Then I'd better not do six then... Maybe 3 in these pots? View attachment 4178399


the smallest pot I use for flowering is 3 gallon,but I understand that you are in a smaller tent. I reckon run with what you have available. How are your temps in your tent? If you can keep the temperature down you could go passive hydro and run some hempy buckets.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> I will get a pic next time I go over there. The Gelato smells kinda like candy or something, my sniffer can't always be trusted lol. Now the Chem D cut that I pollinated with a reversed Banana Kush is a straight up chem funk, no mistaking that smell at all.


Have you found that breeding the Chemdogs as the female in a cross can consistently/faithfully pass on that blistering potency, or, do you have to reverse the Chem? I've heard this concept (most notably from Duke Diamond) that the Chems may need to be the pollen donor to really pass along the potency in the progeny. I have a Chem Kesey (Chem91 x 88G13HP) that crushes but I have never tried the 88G13HP, so I don't know to what extent I can credit the potency to a faithful Chemdog dominant chemotype.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 10, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Have you found that breeding the Chemdogs as the female in a cross can consistently/faithfully pass on that blistering potency, or, do you have to reverse the Chem? I've heard this concept (most notably from Duke Diamond) that the Chems may need to be the pollen donor to really pass along the potency in the progeny. I have a Chem Kesey (Chem91 x 88G13HP) that crushes but I have never tried the 88G13HP, so I don't know to what extent I can credit the potency to a faithful Chemdog dominant chemotype.


I'm not really sure. But I'm going to find out. I did that cross between those two because I wanted to make Banana Kush s1's,and with Banana Kush being as potent as it is I have faith that something special is going to happen with that cross. I also will be reversing the Chem D and doing some things, one will be making Banana Kush x Chem D and compare the two.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm not really sure. But I'm going to find out. I did that cross between those two because I wanted to make Banana Kush s1's,and with Banana Kush being as potent as it is I have faith that something special is going to happen with that cross. I also will be reversing the Chem D and doing some things, one will be making Banana Kush x Chem D and compare the two.


Oooooooweeeee!!! Stop it now please!!! Im going to have to start supplementing my income to be able to buy all these seeds!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> I will get a pic next time I go over there. The Gelato smells kinda like candy or something, my sniffer can't always be trusted lol. Now the Chem D cut that I pollinated with a reversed Banana Kush is a straight up chem funk, no mistaking that smell at all.


You're killing me right now!!!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 10, 2018)

The buns you've got in that oven are enticing bro. Hyped for the banana kush s1, had it in a couple crosses, curious to see how the flavor carries through.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 10, 2018)

I


quiescent said:


> The buns you've got in that oven are enticing bro. Hyped for the banana kush s1, had it in a couple crosses, curious to see how the flavor carries through.


I can't wait for the Chem D x Banana Kush!! And the Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Banana Kush, that's almost like a banana split.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> I
> 
> I can't wait for the Chem D x Banana Kush!! And the Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Banana Kush, that's almost like a banana split.


That'd be the perfect name for it bro! That's gold, I'd run with that!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 10, 2018)

T


BionicΩChronic said:


> That'd be the perfect name for it bro! That's gold, I'd run with that!


Thinkin about it...we will see.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 10, 2018)

Sour Diesel IBL are coming along well, im looking at making a serious sour strain .Give me some time,I will get it done.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> Sour Diesel IBL are coming along well, im looking at making a serious sour strain .Give me some time,I will get it done.


Take as much time as you need, cause good things come to those who wait, but not for those who wait too late!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2018)

I just found an all white tent 48x48x80 for $90 if I order it within 13hrs... Im about to go to Walmart and put the money on my card and get it,and then I can do pretty much what I want to, maybe 4-6 plants, 2 plants in a scrog, mainlining /manifolding, whatever... Now I just need to figure out what qb im going to get for it... Or maybe a strip setup from Omegalighting...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 10, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I just found an all white tent 48x48x80 for $90 if I order it within 13hrs... Im about to go to Walmart and put the money on my card and get it,and then I can do pretty much what I want to, maybe 4-6 plants, 2 plants in a scrog, mainlining /manifolding, whatever... Now I just need to figure out what qb im going to get for it... Or maybe a strip setup from Omegalighting...


Kicking it up a notch!! Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> Kicking it up a notch!! Hell yeah!!!


Have to, between you and mephisto, y'all have too much good stuff for me to stay small time!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 10, 2018)

We


Frank Nitty said:


> Have to, between you and mephisto, y'all have too much good stuff for me to stay small time!!!


Well I really appreciate you using some of your space to run my stuff. I can't wait to see what you find.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> We
> 
> Well I really appreciate you using some of your space to run my stuff. I can't wait to see what you find.


Its only right for me to do that after all that you have done for me... I told you that I would and I am a man who keeps his word...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 10, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its only right for me to do that after all that you have done for me... I told you that I would and I am a man who keeps his word...


What you posted right there...means more to me than you will ever know. I thank you for that.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 10, 2018)

I can't wait to go to the garden in the morning!! Tomorrow this thread will get some pre flower photo bombing


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 11, 2018)

Think tonight's the night I get me some of your gear not sure what out of chocolate diesal s1 or gorrila glue s1 what has the best chance of finding that fire ?


----------



## quiescent (Aug 11, 2018)

Speaking purely from experience from the flowers of the clones, l think chocolate diesel is superior to glue in every way.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> What you posted right there...means more to me than you will ever know. I thank you for that.


Listen, I have been burned so much and so bad by my so called friends and family its a shame... To find true honesty and friends among strangers is amazing...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 11, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Think tonight's the night I get me some of your gear not sure what out of chocolate diesal s1 or gorrila glue s1 what has the best chance of finding that fire ?


I love the Gorilla Glue but like @quiescent said, the Chocolate Diesel is the better of the two. The picture you see of the Chocolate Diesel at Great Lakes Genetics was taken at around 34 -36 days of flower, she is a straight up beast.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Listen, I have been burned so much and so bad by my so called friends and family its a shame... To find true honesty and friends among strangers is amazing...


I hear ya loud and clear.I have met some great people doing what I do.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 11, 2018)

Oc x cd... GG x CD...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> I love the Gorilla Glue but like @quiescent said, the Chocolate Diesel is the better of the two. The picture you see of the Chocolate Diesel at Great Lakes Genetics was taken at around 34 -36 days of flower, she is a straight up beast.


What kind of smells and taste do u get from the chocolate diesel


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 11, 2018)

F


Freedom farmer 420 said:


> What kind of smells and taste do u get from the chocolate diesel


Funky,coffee,dirty socks, mixed with the smell of a janitors closet. Smells pretty dang good!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> F
> 
> Funky,coffee,dirty socks, mixed with the smell of a janitors closet. Smells pretty dang good!!! Hahaha!!


Oh, oh, better get me a carbon filter then!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 11, 2018)

Any date for a restock of your choc thai to glg


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Any date for a restock of your choc thai to glg


The Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip will be returning, no date set. I am currently working on NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies for Christmas time, Apollo-11 Genius freebies, some feminized seeds, Sour Strawberry crosses, ect. They will be coming back though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip will be returning, no date set. I am currently working on NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies for Christmas time, Apollo-11 Genius freebies, some feminized seeds, Sour Strawberry crosses, ect. They will be coming back though.


Put me on the list sir!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip will be returning, no date set. I am currently working on NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies for Christmas time, Apollo-11 Genius freebies, some feminized seeds, Sour Strawberry crosses, ect. They will be coming back though.


This Christmas tree bud looks pretty potent. I'd love to smoke this as a festive holiday Christmas treat!also tested at 25.7% thc


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> This Christmas tree bud looks pretty potent. I'd love to smoke this with as a festive holiday Christmas treat!View attachment 4179423also tested at 25.7% thc


Useful, when are they going to GLC


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful, when are they going to GLC


I am going for the first week of December.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

Made it to half the garden. Didn't get any pics of the gg#4 x fire cookies, dream dawg or pink lotus f2
But got to the...
Gg#4 s1
Front
Back

Buds
 

Lemon zinger x genius Thai extreme
(Seeded) stardawg f3 and what I now 99% believe is a chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies (stardawg first two pics)


Ccs x fc
 
Ccs x fc on the left stardawg on right
Everything is starting to get reeeeeeal sticky!!

Thank you so much for the amazing work u put into these beans @Useful!

Note: nose on the ccs has some strawberry in it but also has the coffee smell like you mentioned was in the Chocolate diesel.

Edit: @Shmozz Know you wanted a better pic of my ccs x fc female


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Made it to half the garden. Didn't get any pics of the gg#4 x fire cookies, dream dawg or pink lotus f2
> But got to the...
> Gg#4 s1
> FrontView attachment 4179508
> ...


That lady sure has blown up!!! I thank you so much for your updates and support.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> That lady sure has blown up!!! I thank you so much for your updates and support.


Looks like she's just starting to flower.
Shell probably go until mid to late October.
Wish I could have her in like 100 or 200 gallons


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> That lady sure has blown up!!! I thank you so much for your updates and support.


What is the best strain you have for outdoor growing.I wount a comerical strain that gets big with high thc levals with fat hard buds that finish the last week of sept, to first week of oct.you can pm me and I wount fem, seeds for iam getting to old to grow males out to just throw away.thank you for your time reading my post.i hope you can read my bad spelling for I grew pot instead of finishing school and been growing outdoor for this year makes 44 years but the time in jail for growing.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What is the best strain you have for outdoor growing.I wount a comerical strain that gets big with high thc levals with fat hard buds that finish the last week of sept, to first week of oct.you can pm me and I wount fem, seeds for iam getting to old to grow males out to just throw away.thank you for your time reading my post.i hope you can read my bad spelling for I grew pot instead of finishing school and been growing outdoor for this year makes 44 years but the time in jail for growing.


A true outlaw, you have my total respect and admiration!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What is the best strain you have for outdoor growing.I wount a comerical strain that gets big with high thc levals with fat hard buds that finish the last week of sept, to first week of oct.you can pm me and I wount fem, seeds for iam getting to old to grow males out to just throw away.thank you for your time reading my post.i hope you can read my bad spelling for I grew pot instead of finishing school and been growing outdoor for this year makes 44 years but the time in jail for growing.


I reckon I would suggest Double Dipped Strawberries, that is Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Diesel. Also in a few weeks the Banana Split feminized seeds will be ready. That is Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Banana Kush.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I reckon I would suggest Double Dipped Strawberries, that is Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Diesel. Also in a few weeks the Banana Split feminized seeds will be ready. That is Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Banana Kush.


Alright then, im going to have to rob a bank to get my money right for all this action!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

I have some pictures to show but they won't upload.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have some pictures to show but they won't upload.


Modern technology is not what its cracked up to be


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Indiana Bubblegum x White Lotus


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4179993 Indiana Bubblegum x White Lotus


Check! Wait, dont I have something with white lotus in it? A-13 gorilla arm x snow lotus... Is that the same thing?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

White Lotus is The White x Snow Lotus.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Make that a few banks!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

White Lotus


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Skunk #1 x Oger 99


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4179996 White Lotus


Like the kung fu movie, Clan of the White Lotus,that shit is deadly!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like the kung fu movie, Clan of the White Lotus,that shit is deadly!!!


HAHAHA!!!! White Lotus is some fine smoke. The male I found in the pack really made some nice babies.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Diesel Fire x White Lotus


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180021
> Diesel Fire x White Lotus


Daaaaammmm!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

White Lotus x Lucky Charms. I call this one Lucky Lotus.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180028
> White Lotus x Lucky Charms. I call this one Lucky Lotus.


I'm after the lucky charms!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm after the lucky charms!!!


I can't blame ya there.Did I post here that I will be making Lucky Charms f2's to give away? If I didn't, you know now...haha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Bag of Oranges impregnated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180104
> Bag of Oranges impregnated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant.


Your house must be HUGE!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Your house must be HUGE!!!


I actually have 5 different spots miles apart for seed makin. I can't take the risk of cross pollination,I run a tight ship when it comes to making seeds.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

I get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey useful is Christmas bud related to pine tar kush Tony greens got a cross coming out with his gorrila bubble later this year I'm keen to get my hands on both


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I actually have 5 different spots miles apart for seed makin. I can't take the risk of cross pollination,I run a tight ship when it comes to making seeds.


You're not Useful, you're Pablo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180111 I get by with a little help from my friends.


Keep the bug problem down with some of them!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Hey useful is Christmas bud related to pine tar kush Tony greens got a cross coming out with his gorrila bubble later this year I'm keen to get my hands on both


I really wish you hadn't asked me that question.But I have to be honest no matter what, from my reading , the Pine Tar Kush is actually NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, who knows??? I do know that NDNGUY wanted this 1979Christmas Tree Bud seed to be spread across the canna community in a big way for free.. Here I am ,doing just that .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I really wish you hadn't asked me that question.But I have to be honest no matter what, from my reading , the Pine Tar Kush is actually NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, who knows??? I do know that NDNGUY wanted this 1979Christmas Tree Bud seed to be spread across the canna community in a big way for free.. Here I am ,doing just that .


Johnny Reeferseed!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Johnny Reeferseed!!![/QUOT
> You NEVER fail to crack me up!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Johnny Reeferseed!!!


Gonna try this again...you never fail to crack me up!!!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 12, 2018)

Cool good to know IL just grab both hey by any chance are you going to do any work on something purple been on the hunt for something that's purple consistently maybe a purple urkle s1 or something just an idea nice work big fan of this thread and your work


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Cool good to know IL just grab both hey by any chance are you going to do any work on something purple been on the hunt for something that's purple consistently maybe a purple urkle s1 or something just an idea nice work big fan of this thread and your work


I really appreciate your support!!! I have worked some purple lines,they just lacked potency,they were beautiful ,but beautiful doesn't get yer head straight.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 12, 2018)

Really shame have yet to find anything with decent amount of purple had a qurkle by tga that had some purple hues but mostly on leave nothing on bud


----------



## greywind (Aug 12, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Really shame have yet to find anything with decent amount of purple had a qurkle by tga that had some purple hues but mostly on leave nothing on bud


Ninja Fruit by Stoned Ninja is a purple dominated variety, but green phenos do exist. He used to breed for Ocean Grown Seeds, but has since begun the process of putting his own company together, Dojo Seed Co. The lineage of Ninja Fruit is Grapefruit Haze x Grape Ape, and he is working on some crosses with a Ninja Fruit male. Cheers and happy hunting.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> Gonna try this again...you never fail to crack me up!!!


Im here for the entertainment


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I really appreciate your support!!! I have worked some purple lines,they just lacked potency,they were beautiful ,but beautiful doesn't get yer head straight.


Certain kinds of beautiful will fuck your life and your head up!!!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 12, 2018)

Cheers bro IL look into it I'm not based in states so when I found GLG I'm kind of reluctant to go any where else because its not legal in my country and i like how stealth there shipping is but if the strain calls out to me never no


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180028
> White Lotus x Lucky Charms. I call this one Lucky Lotus.


That looks so tasty!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

@Frank Nitty,I was tellin ya about the hempy buckets, I pulled well over 4 ounces off of this plant.It was in a 1.5 gallon hempy. The plant was my Sour Princess that I made.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180153
> @Frank Nitty,I was tellin ya about the hempy buckets, I pulled well over 4 ounces off of this plant.It was in a 1.5 gallon hempy. The plant was my Sour Princess that I made.


I'm going to look into it.. .


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 12, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Really shame have yet to find anything with decent amount of purple had a qurkle by tga that had some purple hues but mostly on leave nothing on bud


If you wount purple that has a GOOD HIGH and I mean purple from the time the buds start and stay purple till the end TALK TO BIGWORM6969..He has what your looking for.I grew some of his purple stuff and every one loved it,400.00 a oz all day long.It was also a BIG PRODUCER and was the pertest plant I and many friends have sean in many years.Yes I will be growing moor of his stuff next spring with no bad luck.Happy growing to all.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 12, 2018)

O and I made 140 seeds of it on a bottom limp.lol and glad I did.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 12, 2018)

My CCS x FC are going great! Just about 2 weeks from flip. They got defoliated, and I just took clones of all 3, so hopefully they take root and I can run the best again.
1
2
3
Really got things crowded in there. The CCS x FC are on the right and in the back outgrowing the rest. Then I have a silver lotus in the middle, a wolf pack in the front left and a snow lotus BX in the back left. I'll probably put one of these outside to finish up and make some room


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> My CCS x FC are going great! Just about 2 weeks from flip. They got defoliated, and I just took clones of all 3, so hopefully they take root and I can run the best again.
> 1View attachment 4180163
> 2View attachment 4180165
> 3View attachment 4180166
> ...


Very nice plants you have there


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Really shame have yet to find anything with decent amount of purple had a qurkle by tga that had some purple hues but mostly on leave nothing on bud


Buckeye Purple F2BX had consistent purple across all phenos. Some were a little more rose/pink and a couple had dashes of green from sugar leaves, but they all were unmistakable purples. While they had solid bag appeal, the potency was nothing that would melt your brain. This was my keeper out of the pack that had the best quality purple and potency. 

Pheno #10 Just before chop


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 13, 2018)

Shit bro tasty looking plants this is the sort of purple I want in my garden 1 day IL keep looking


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Shit bro tasty looking plants this is the sort of purple I want in my garden 1 day IL keep looking


Thanks! 


Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Cheers bro IL look into it I'm not based in states so when I found GLG I'm kind of reluctant to go any where else because its not legal in my country and i like how stealth there shipping is but if the strain calls out to me never no


I got these seeds from GLG


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 13, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got these seeds from GLG


They must not sell them anymore just my luck hahah IL keep my eyes out


----------



## khaoohs (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> They must not sell them anymore just my luck hahah IL keep my eyes out


Check out @iamMelvan on IG, she bred the Buckeye Purple and is currently offloading the last of the stock. 

To keep this post on track, I got some chocolate diesel s1 recently from GLG, but haven't popped any yet. They are next up on the list.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> My CCS x FC are going great! Just about 2 weeks from flip. They got defoliated, and I just took clones of all 3, so hopefully they take root and I can run the best again.
> 1View attachment 4180163
> 2View attachment 4180165
> 3View attachment 4180166
> ...


Lookin nice and healthy, I really appreciate the updates.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

Jackberry f4 x White Lotus


----------



## elkamino (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey Useful! Love what you’re doing and So cool to have you accessible here! I’m digging all the White Lotus and WL x pix you’re posting lately, and wondering if you found it as clone or seed. I have a few packs and was wondering what you found/I can look for. Also is there much variety in a pack? One thing I’d heard is the White is potent and frosty but lacks in terps... is that accurate in your experience? Any other info I should know? Thanks!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 13, 2018)

khaoohs said:


> Check out @iamMelvan on IG, she bred the Buckeye Purple and is currently offloading the last of the stock.
> 
> To keep this post on track, I got some chocolate diesel s1 recently from GLG, but haven't popped any yet. They are next up on the list.


how's her NL, if you don't mind me asking? And is the Chocolate Diesel easy to grow, and how potent?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Hey Useful! Love what you’re doing and So cool to have you accessible here! I’m digging all the White Lotus and WL x pix you’re posting lately, and wondering if you found it as clone or seed. I have a few packs and was wondering what you found/I can look for. Also is there much variety in a pack? One thing I’d heard is the White is potent and frosty but lacks in terps... is that accurate in your experience? Any other info I should know? Thanks!


Thank you for the kind words. I found my keeper male and female in a pack. The female that stood out was kind of like the White on steroids. It wasn't very tasty, but the high was soaring, and the yield was heavy. I easily pulled over 4 ounces in a 1.5 hempy. There was some variety in the pack, but I don't quite remember. None of them were bad though.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> how's her NL, if you don't mind me asking? And is the Chocolate Diesel easy to grow, and how potent?


The Chocolate Diesel is easy to grow, and in my opinion, more potent than most. And I have had a lot of great cuts.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

Non seeded head stash.


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Chocolate Diesel is easy to grow, and in my opinion, more potent than most. And I have had a lot of great cuts.


Useful, do you plan on restocking the Chocolate Diesel S1?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Useful, do you plan on restocking the Chocolate Diesel S1?


I will be restocking them. I don't have that many left, but will send in what I have.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

What happens with the buds after the seeds are collected??? This right here.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> My CCS x FC are going great! Just about 2 weeks from flip. They got defoliated, and I just took clones of all 3, so hopefully they take root and I can run the best again.
> 1View attachment 4180163
> 2View attachment 4180165
> 3View attachment 4180166
> ...


What size tent is that?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180518
> What happens with the buds after the seeds are collected??? This right here.


Got something for you... Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel on the left, Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel on the right... 13 days from seed... That GG is looking beastly!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Got something for you... Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel on the left, Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel on the right... 13 days from seed... That GG is looking beastly!!!View attachment 4180528


Your constant updates are really appreciated my friend!!! Both of them are unreleased projects. I look forward to seeing you finding a gem.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

Ak-47 x Bogglegum....this plant was just under 2 feet tall. Serious sog potential.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180540 Ak-47 x Bogglegum....this plant was just under 2 feet tall. Serious sog potential.


You have some amazing things going on!!! I got another light today thats perfect for the small tent, the hlg qb 100... The next few weeks are going to be special for the plants that are growing up in there... You'll get all the progress for sure...


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What size tent is that?


It's a 3x3. And I have a smaller one for clones/seedlings. I normally only try to have 4 plants in it at a time, but I have so many seeds i want to try out that I'm doing smaller plants this time around. But like I said, I'll probably be throwing one of the bodhi outside to make some room


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Useful, do you plan on restocking the Chocolate Diesel S1?


Popped 2 of them just the other day, waiting for them to sprout...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 13, 2018)

stuff!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4180557 stuff!!


Shangra-la!!!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 13, 2018)

nice purple looking girl there useful always posting that fire


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> nice purple looking girl there useful always posting that fire


Aint he though?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4181134


Oooooooweeeee!!! What is that?


----------



## kona gold (Aug 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4181134


Very very nice!
Is that one of chocolate diesel hybrids?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oooooooweeeee!!! What is that?





kona gold said:


> Very very nice!
> Is that one of chocolate diesel hybrids?


Actually that is an Elephant Stomper f2. I found some really nice plants in the f2's I made.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> Actually that is an Elephant Stomper f2. I found some really nice plants in the f2's I made.


Just tell me when!!!


----------



## Bigjim34 (Aug 15, 2018)

You have some great looking stuff going on. I look forward to getting the girls I got from you in the flower tent. I have a few started and will be starting a few more soon.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

Bigjim34 said:


> You have some great looking stuff going on. I look forward to getting the girls I got from you in the flower tent. I have a few started and will be starting a few more soon.


Thank you for the kind words. I hope all is well with you and yours. I can't wait to see what you find.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> I will be restocking them. I don't have that many left, but will send in what I have.


you have some great deals at that place, kudos.

Also, how potent is the Orange Cookies?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you have some great deals at that place, kudos.
> 
> Also, how potent is the Orange Cookies?


Ill find out in about three months!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you have some great deals at that place, kudos.
> 
> Also, how potent is the Orange Cookies?


Thank you!! The Orange Cookies is more about the amazing tastes and smell. Don't get me wrong,it will get ya high,but there is so much more to it. I hit her with the Chocolate Diesel but have not released them because folks seem to be steering away from cookies. I also pollinated her with a Fire Cookie male.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thank you!! The Orange Cookies is more about the amazing tastes and smell. Don't get me wrong,it will get ya high,but there is so much more to it. I hit her with the Chocolate Diesel but have not released them because folks seem to be steering away from cookies. I also pollinated her with a Fire Cookie male.


I feel soooo special!!! Ill be sure to let everyone know how it is!!!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey Useful - 

Glad to see your gear is picking up online traction and really look forward to the work you put out the next few years. I haven't posted in a few years but any of my old buddies shouldn't sleep on Useful Seeds.

Big Blessings, sir! 

Subbed up.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Hey Useful -
> 
> Glad to see your gear is picking up online traction and really look forward to the work you put out the next few years. I haven't posted in a few years but any of my old buddies shouldn't sleep on Useful Seeds.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the kind words!! I am releasing some things that I deem worthy, but in the background im workin a couple lines that I honestly feel will be game changers. This stuff takes a bunch of time....lol . I will let the cat out of the bag on one of them. Blood Red Oranges..That is basically my Bag of Oranges pollinated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant. The Bag of Oranges is the super orange pheno I found in Bodhi's Blood Orange,that I hit with a orange smellin Tangerine Power. I hunted through them and found this gal. My goal is to present this line with great yield,orange smells and taste,and high...and they will bleed. I know I posted this Bag of Oranges pic pollinated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant before...but now ya know what I'm up to.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> I really appreciate the kind words!! I am releasing some things that I deem worthy, but in the background im workin a couple lines that I honestly feel will be game changers. This stuff takes a bunch of time....lol . I will let the cat out of the bag on one of them. Blood Red Oranges..That is basically my Bag of Oranges pollinated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant. The Bag of Oranges is the super orange pheno I found in Bodhi's Blood Orange,that I hit with a orange smellin Tangerine Power. I hunted through them and found this gal. My goal is to present this line with great yield,orange smells and taste,and high...and they will bleed. I know I posted this Bag of Oranges pic pollinated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant before...but now ya know what I'm up to.View attachment 4181576 View attachment 4181576


Sorry for the double pic in my post..I live in the sticks with satellite internet that is horrible,i thought it didn't upload...so my old ass clicked it again....lol. Funny story for you folks that have great internet service...I get 1\4 of a gig allowance a day...and I pay a bunch for that!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> I really appreciate the kind words!! I am releasing some things that I deem worthy, but in the background im workin a couple lines that I honestly feel will be game changers. This stuff takes a bunch of time....lol . I will let the cat out of the bag on one of them. Blood Red Oranges..That is basically my Bag of Oranges pollinated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant. The Bag of Oranges is the super orange pheno I found in Bodhi's Blood Orange,that I hit with a orange smellin Tangerine Power. I hunted through them and found this gal. My goal is to present this line with great yield,orange smells and taste,and high...and they will bleed. I know I posted this Bag of Oranges pic pollinated by the bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant before...but now ya know what I'm up to.View attachment 4181576 View attachment 4181576


And to that I say, huh? Bleeds? How it do dat?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip will be returning, no date set. I am currently working on NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies for Christmas time, Apollo-11 Genius freebies, some feminized seeds, Sour Strawberry crosses, ect. They will be coming back though.


I have couple packs of xmas bud from csi. Jus a couple 20 packs. I loved xmas bud when it came around back in the day.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> And to that I say, huh? Bleeds? How it do dat?


The Dragon's Blood Hashplant male I used is a bleeder. It comes from the Hawaiian Sativa that Bodhi used when he made this cross. He worked the line to express the blood pheno. I found a bleeding male that is a BEAST, he is frosty, and bleeds crimson red when you violate him with a pinch or cut in any way. My reading about this has come to the conclusion that plant's that have this "bleeding" trait, have a high brix level, that is a very good thing.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 15, 2018)

I hope your thinking of developing some sort of purple lines I like how interactive you are as a breeder talking to us and discussing your plans massive respect from me it's hard enough to get quality genetics on my side of the world but you have made it easy I'm holding out for your gear and will give updates as I go chur bro


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> I hope your thinking of developing some sort of purple lines I like how interactive you are as a breeder talking to us and discussing your plans massive respect from me it's hard enough to get quality genetics on my side of the world but you have made it easy I'm holding out for your gear and will give updates as I go chur bro


What you just said means more to me than you will ever know ,I really appreciate the kind words that you expressed. I do have in the vault some Pakistan Kush that I made f2's of. The ladies were so deep purple they were almost black. Low yielding was an issue...but the smoke was divine.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

So glad to see you working with that Blood Orange and Dragons Blood.

I grew out your Blood Orange x Genius Thai and loved it. 
It had some of the best orange terps I've ever experienced. The plant on the first page is one of mine and when I grew out the cuts the second time I let a friend freeze the whole plants for processing. It retained every bit of orange flavor. 

I'll be keeping a look out for your future projects.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So glad to see you working with that Blood Orange and Dragons Blood.
> 
> I grew out your Blood Orange x Genius Thai and loved it.
> It had some of the best orange terps I've ever experienced. The plant on the first page is one of mine and when I grew out the cuts the second time I let a friend freeze the whole plants for processing. It retained every bit of orange flavor.
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 16, 2018)

Blood Red Oranges sounds amazing and considering the lineage, I couldn't think of a more fitting name. Sweet selection on that cross as the Dragonsblood could really compliment the high of the Oranges!

We've just returned from Colorado and completed a cross-state sampling buffet that included several orange-flavored goodies. While I did enjoy one particular Agent Orange and another Citrus Sap, both were lacking various components that I consider keeper quality. 

Had I not seen this post, I would've pulled the trigger on yet MORE Agent Orange packs, in hopes of finding a unicorn my wife and I once experienced. Instead, we'll happily wait for this cross, even if it takes a year or two (the more work you put into it, the better).

Forgive me in advance for my absence in this thread as life is SUPER busy at the moment but please know that I check on it religiously, along with my Bodhi and Karma threads.

Cheers, buddy.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 16, 2018)

_Every component is *(White Lotus x Genius Thai)* _
Bud + Bubble hash, rolled in Kief

Hopefully I will return to this dimension once it wears off a bit.
Thanks again Useful!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> _Every component is *(White Lotus x Genius Thai)* _
> Bud + Bubble hash, rolled in Kief
> 
> Hopefully I will return to this dimension once it wears off a bit.
> ...


Oooohhhh!!! I have that too!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2018)

So Ive come to the conclusion that I am going to run just one strain on my next grow... Im going to pop the whole pack of Long Valley Royal Kush for my first project... Useful, will they grow tall or short? Tree like or bush? I need to know so I can decide if I want to break out the big tent or stay in the small one...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Blood Red Oranges sounds amazing and considering the lineage, I couldn't think of a more fitting name. Sweet selection on that cross as the Dragonsblood could really compliment the high of the Oranges!
> 
> We've just returned from Colorado and completed a cross-state sampling buffet that included several orange-flavored goodies. While I did enjoy one particular Agent Orange and another Citrus Sap, both were lacking various components that I consider keeper quality.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! That Colorado trip sounds like fun. The name Blood Red Oranges was actually suggested by a close friend. My plan is to hunt through the seeds and find the best orange ladies that bleed, then pollinate them, and go hunting again. Hopefully I can find what I'm shooting for after a few generations, if not I'll keep going. Thank you again for your.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> _Every component is *(White Lotus x Genius Thai)* _
> Bud + Bubble hash, rolled in Kief
> 
> Hopefully I will return to this dimension once it wears off a bit.
> ...


That looks super tasty!!! I'm really glad you like it. Thanks for sharing that with me.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So Ive come to the conclusion that I am going to run just one strain on my next grow... Im going to pop the whole pack of Long Valley Royal Kush for my first project... Useful, will they grow tall or short? Tree like or bush? I need to know so I can decide if I want to break out the big tent or stay in the small one...


It all depends on how you train them. Top em early if you want some bushes.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

Here is a crappy picture of a bleeding Dragon's Blood Hashplant clone. I hope you can see where I pinched him.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 16, 2018)

I was going to get some of your fem seeds from GLG, but I saw an opportunity I couldn't pass up! exotic's Triple OG F2's were taken from $350 a pack to $199, add a %15 off and free shipping and I snagged a pack for less than half it's original price. I depleted my seed fund quickly with that..but I gotta say it was too good to resist. I have some of exotic's Rainbow Chip (Sunset Sherb x Mint Chocolate Chip) i just sprouted a few days ago, and have heard nothing but great things about exotic's gear...so I'll hold off until the Christmas promo. Hopefully there's some Chocolate Diesel still available next time I go through GLG. 

In other Useful news...CCS x FC are already getting frosty at around 2-3 weeks! I think Aug 1st was their true start of flower. I'll try and snag some pics when the lights go on tonight. Clones are hanging in there, but too early to tell if they're rooted.


----------



## greywind (Aug 16, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I was going to get some of your fem seeds from GLG, but I saw an opportunity I couldn't pass up! exotic's Triple OG F2's were taken from $350 a pack to $199, add a %15 off and free shipping and I snagged a pack for less than half it's original price. I depleted my seed fund quickly with that..but I gotta say it was too good to resist. I have some of exotic's Rainbow Chip (Sunset Sherb x Mint Chocolate Chip) i just sprouted a few days ago, and have heard nothing but great things about exotic's gear...so I'll hold off until the Christmas promo. Hopefully there's some Chocolate Diesel still available next time I go through GLG.
> 
> In other Useful news...CCS x FC are already getting frosty at around 2-3 weeks! I think Aug 1st was their true start of flower. I'll try and snag some pics when the lights go on tonight. Clones are hanging in there, but too early to tell if they're rooted.


For F2's?!? That's pretty insane pricing for a sale, IMO. I hope you find something special, cheers!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I was going to get some of your fem seeds from GLG, but I saw an opportunity I couldn't pass up! exotic's Triple OG F2's were taken from $350 a pack to $199, add a %15 off and free shipping and I snagged a pack for less than half it's original price. I depleted my seed fund quickly with that..but I gotta say it was too good to resist. I have some of exotic's Rainbow Chip (Sunset Sherb x Mint Chocolate Chip) i just sprouted a few days ago, and have heard nothing but great things about exotic's gear...so I'll hold off until the Christmas promo. Hopefully there's some Chocolate Diesel still available next time I go through GLG.
> 
> In other Useful news...CCS x FC are already getting frosty at around 2-3 weeks! I think Aug 1st was their true start of flower. I'll try and snag some pics when the lights go on tonight. Clones are hanging in there, but too early to tell if they're rooted.


Sometimes a man's gotta do what a man does, lol. Looking forward to seeing them ladies.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 16, 2018)

greywind said:


> For F2's?!? That's pretty insane pricing for a sale, IMO. I hope you find something special, cheers!


Oh I'm well aware. They're listed for 500 in some banks. They do come with a free pack of seeds, so that sealed the deal. IsI never pay more that 200 for anything, but if I find something special, it's worth it


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So glad to see you working with that Blood Orange and Dragons Blood.
> 
> I grew out your Blood Orange x Genius Thai and loved it.
> It had some of the best orange terps I've ever experienced. The plant on the first page is one of mine and when I grew out the cuts the second time I let a friend freeze the whole plants for processing. It retained every bit of orange flavor.
> ...


I don't suppose you remember how well they yielded do you. I think I might have a pack of those. That description makes it hard to resist popping those along with the Chocolate Diesels on the next seed popping round


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I don't suppose you remember how well they yielded do you. I think I might have a pack of those. That description makes it hard to resist popping those along with the Chocolate Diesels on the next seed popping round


Judging by the picture he posted on the first page of this thread, she looked pretty hefty.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Dragon's Blood Hashplant male I used is a bleeder. It comes from the Hawaiian Sativa that Bodhi used when he made this cross. He worked the line to express the blood pheno. I found a bleeding male that is a BEAST, he is frosty, and bleeds crimson red when you violate him with a pinch or cut in any way. My reading about this has come to the conclusion that plant's that have this "bleeding" trait, have a high brix level, that is a very good thing.


maybe that's exactly what we need to breed some new life and vigor into this possible downward spiral of a genepool we are riding on.. How are the females from this line? what is the newest line ur working/searching for atm? Nice to see u around dude, hope you are well


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2018)

Wait until I get home and take a pic of the GG x CD... She is looking great!!! The OC x CD is not far behind either!!! Leaves arent as big, but its catching up in height...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> maybe that's exactly what we need to breed some new life and vigor into this possible downward spiral of a genepool we are riding on.. How are the females from this line? what is the newest line ur working/searching for atm? Nice to see u around dude, hope you are well


I hear ya loud and clear my friend. The females ,although unflowered as of yet, I was lookin for a guy, they are very impressive in veg. I spoke earlier about the Blood Red Oranges, since ya asked, by the way I was gonna keep this a secret. Blood Chem....Chem 91 SKVA x Dragon's Blood Hashplant. Gonna work the line and make something top notch., I will release the Chem 91 JB x Dragon's Blood Hashplant when they are ready.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wait until I get home and take a pic of the GG x CD... She is looking great!!! The OC x CD is not far behind either!!! Leaves arent as big, but its catching up in height...


You are a good fella Frank...I really appreciate you. I just wanted you to know that.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> You are a good fella Frank...I really appreciate you. I just wanted you to know that.


I keep telling you sir that I owe this to you... If I have something that you haven't put out yet I'm gonna let it be seen ahead of time... Im the one that really appreciates you!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2018)

GG x CD 16 days from sprouting


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I keep telling you sir that I owe this to you... If I have something that you haven't put out yet I'm gonna let it be seen ahead of time... Im the one that really appreciates you!!!


Dammit man..!!! Your appreciation is heartfelt fer sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2018)

OC x CD 16 days from seed


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG x CD 16 days from sproutingView attachment 4182205


That cup with the sandwich bag on it is the CD S1... 2-3 days from seed... Theres two of them growing... Ive got enough to keep me occupied for the next few months!!!


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> Dammit man..!!! Your appreciation is heartfelt fer sure.


I would like to try some of your fem seeds that is indka domiant,if spelled rite.i will show you how I do it outdoors next year.what would you have me grow that gets BIG OUTDOORES?YOU can pm me if you don't mind.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG x CD 16 days from sproutingView attachment 4182205


That lil gal is a special one!! Even if it wasn't one of mine...I would say the same thing!!! 16 days!!??


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> That lil gal is a special one!! Even if it wasn't one of mine...I would say the same thing!!! 16 days!!??


Yes sir!!! Lovely lady right there!!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> Judging by the picture he posted on the first page of this thread, she looked pretty hefty.


Thanks for the heads up! And just FYI, Tangerine_ is actually one of our fine flower producing sister growers on this site.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 17, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the heads up! And just FYI, Tangerine_ is actually one of our fine flower producing sister growers on this site.


Awww 

I don't remember the exact weight (I rarely weigh anything, just jar it up) but for scale sake that one Blood Orange x Genius Thai on page 1 was probably as big around as a 1 liter bottle. Sorry, I cant think of anything else to compare it to, lol. 

That was in a 3 gallon pot with very little veg time and grown in living soil. 

In a hydro/coco set up with a longer veg, a grower could pull some serious weight. They'd probably do even better outside.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> I hear ya loud and clear my friend. The females ,although unflowered as of yet, I was lookin for a guy, they are very impressive in veg. I spoke earlier about the Blood Red Oranges, since ya asked, by the way I was gonna keep this a secret. Blood Chem....Chem 91 SKVA x Dragon's Blood Hashplant. Gonna work the line and make something top notch., I will release the Chem 91 JB x Dragon's Blood Hashplant when they are ready.


always nice to converse with such kind peoples, right on dude, that sounds like a killer line but I mean so does most stuff with chem91 haha, really interested though, that dragons blood is a bit different though, so it is exciting to see its magic in crosses, my friend gifted me a few packs of yours to go through to so I guess that is useful  keep us updated on that chem cross


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the heads up! And just FYI, Tangerine_ is actually one of our fine flower producing sister growers on this site.


You're welcome, and thank you for letting me know that Tangerine is a lady. I will edit my post. Update, I guess I missed the opportunity to edit,sorry Tangerine.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2018)

T


SativaInMind said:


> always nice to converse with such kind peoples, right on dude, that sounds like a killer line but I mean so does most stuff with chem91 haha, really interested though, that dragons blood is a bit different though, so it is exciting to see its magic in crosses, my friend gifted me a few packs of yours to go through to so I guess that is useful  keep us updated on that chem cross


Thank you!! I also pollinated Chem 91 JB with a Sour Strawberry male . I'm doing a Sour Strawberry Gelato as well. Good on your friend for gifting you some packs. When you get them up and running I would love to see what you find.


----------



## Bigjim34 (Aug 17, 2018)

I’ll will be popping some gg4 tonight when I get home and I will toss a pic of the two oc X cd I have they are only a week and a half old but going good. As soon as the ol lady will let me get more seeds I’ll be picking some more of yours up for sure. She is wanting something like harlequin if you have anything like that let me know she will let me buy sooner lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2018)

Bigjim34 said:


> I’ll will be popping some gg4 tonight when I get home and I will toss a pic of the two oc X cd I have they are only a week and a half old but going good. As soon as the ol lady will let me get more seeds I’ll be picking some more of yours up for sure. She is wanting something like harlequin if you have anything like that let me know she will let me buy sooner lol


Cool deal,I would love to see your Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel ladies. As far as something like Harlequin , my book tells me that I have a pack of Bodhi's Good Medicine,that is Harlequin x Appalachia. Your family can have them for free, we will work out the logistics in private to keep within the forum rules. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bigjim34 (Aug 17, 2018)

Wow I didn’t expect that but thank you very much


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> Cool deal,I would love to see your Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel ladies. As far as something like Harlequin , my book tells me that I have a pack of Bodhi's Good Medicine,that is Harlequin x Appalachia. Your family can have them for free, we will work out the logistics in private to keep within the forum rules. I hope this helps.


You are such a nice guy


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Awww
> 
> I don't remember the exact weight (I rarely weigh anything, just jar it up) but for scale sake that one Blood Orange x Genius Thai on page 1 was probably as big around as a 1 liter bottle. Sorry, I cant think of anything else to compare it to, lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and  back at ya 

Hopefully I'm correct in thinking I've got a pack of those


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2018)

Lucky 7. 1 in every 7 pack's of feminized seeds has a free pack of 7 feminized seeds attached.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4182575 Lucky 7. 1 in every 7 pack's of feminized seeds has a free pack of 7 feminized seeds attached.


Oooooooweeeee!!! Oooooooweeeee!!! Oooooooweeeee!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2018)

Also sending in 30 freebie packs of Dank Sinatra f2's made by my pal Nu-Be. Very generous of him putting in the time and effort bringing this dank cultivar back from possible extinction.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful ,you should get your hands on some Lamb's Bread and see what you can do with that... Just saying... You have worked magical wonders on everything else!!!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4182575 Lucky 7. 1 in every 7 pack's of feminized seeds has a free pack of 7 feminized seeds attached.


Super cool thing to do man. I got some blue dream x chocolate diesel attached to one of my packs. Definitely stoked to see what that brings, gonna be better than just blue dream for sure.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 17, 2018)

Here's the frostiest of the CCS x FC.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful ,you should get your hands on some Lamb's Bread and see what you can do with that... Just saying... You have worked magical wonders on everything else!!!


Send me a cut and I will get to work!!! Lol...being on the east coast I am SUPER fortunate to have the elite cuts that I have. My feeling about these cuts that are deemed special is , why can't every grower have them to enjoy??? If I have to reverse every one of them to get ya close...or better..that is what I will do. 

On another note,I really shouldn't bring this up but I need to. I only started vending seeds because I was asked to, some folks think that I am rolling in $$$..my seed sales don't even cover the electric bills to make the seeds!!! I do what I do because it is what I have been doing for over 20 years.The only difference is I now get help with the electric bill. Also I must be honest, I would like to someday profit from seed sales,but right now I'm totally cool with the help with the electric bill..lol. I keep getting these notices that I use 350% more electricity than my neighbors. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to be honest with you guys and gals.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here's the frostiest of the CCS x FC. View attachment 4182723


Nice!!! I can see that you are treating her well. I really appreciate the updates.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> Send me a cut and I will get to work!!! Lol...being on the east coast I am SUPER fortunate to have the elite cuts that I have. My feeling about these cuts that are deemed special is , why can't every grower have them to enjoy??? If I have to reverse every one of them to get ya close...or better..that is what I will do.
> 
> On another note,I really shouldn't bring this up but I need to. I only started vending seeds because I was asked to, some folks think that I am rolling in $$$..my seed sales don't even cover the electric bills to make the seeds!!! I do what I do because it is what I have been doing for over 20 years.The only difference is I now get help with the electric bill. Also I must be honest, I would like to someday profit from seed sales,but right now I'm totally cool with the help with the electric bill..lol. I keep getting these notices that I use 350% more electricity than my neighbors. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to be honest with you guys and gals.


Don't even trip... Do what you love...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> T
> 
> Thank you!! I also pollinated Chem 91 JB with a Sour Strawberry male . I'm doing a Sour Strawberry Gelato as well. Good on your friend for gifting you some packs. When you get them up and running I would love to see what you find.


Are these BOG's Sour Strawberry? If so, how prevalent were the strawberry phenos?



Useful said:


> Send me a cut and I will get to work!!! Lol...being on the east coast I am SUPER fortunate to have the elite cuts that I have. My feeling about these cuts that are deemed special is , why can't every grower have them to enjoy??? If I have to reverse every one of them to get ya close...or better..that is what I will do.
> 
> On another note,I really shouldn't bring this up but I need to. I only started vending seeds because I was asked to, some folks think that I am rolling in $$$..my seed sales don't even cover the electric bills to make the seeds!!! I do what I do because it is what I have been doing for over 20 years.The only difference is I now get help with the electric bill. Also I must be honest, I would like to someday profit from seed sales,but right now I'm totally cool with the help with the electric bill..lol. I keep getting these notices that I use 350% more electricity than my neighbors. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to be honest with you guys and gals.


I'm also on the east coast, but have been a hermit for all my farming, so I have never had any access to cuts. Seeds are my only option, so it's dudes like you Useful that make it possible for the hermit farmers to experience these gems. So thank you for what you do brother! I'll be lurking to pounce on those Blood Chem and Chem BX projects.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Are these BOG's Sour Strawberry? If so, how prevalent were the strawberry phenos?
> 
> 
> I'm also on the east coast, but have been a hermit for all my farming, so I have never had any access to cuts. Seeds are my only option, so it's dudes like you Useful that make it possible for the hermit farmers to experience these gems. So thank you for what you do brother! I'll be lurking to pounce on those Blood Chem and Chem BX projects.


what he said. Same boat, diff location. Private. Have to be. You doing what you do make it so much easier and better for lil ole guys like me with no access. Plus can't spend rent money or the time on a pack or two of beans to find a good female when meds are needed daily. You provide a much needed and appreciated service to a certain niche of the community. I thank you also. Your Karma is good and strong. Keep up the good work. PS I hope you have a welder or an aquarium or two to explain that elec bill if needed, lol. Peace, bro!

Think between your thread and the pollen chuckers thread, I have found a new home.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> what he said. Same boat, diff location. Private. Have to be. You doing what you do make it so much easier and better for lil ole guys like me with no access. Plus can't spend rent money or the time on a pack or two of beans to find a good female when meds are needed daily. You provide a much needed and appreciated service to a certain niche of the community. I thank you also. Your Karma is good and strong. Keep up the good work. PS I hope you have a welder or an aquarium or two to explain that elec bill if needed, lol. Peace, bro!
> 
> Think between your thread and the pollen chuckers thread, I have found a new home.


Preach.

Useful could easily charge double and it's still a deal. I will say I hope he doesn't, lol. 

On the edge of my seat waiting for these banana kush s1 to drop. 

Popped a pack of chocolate diesel last night. Don't really have the space in my cycle for em but when there's a will, there's a way. Gonna have to make a couple tough decisions over what's heading back to the bench.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Are these BOG's Sour Strawberry? If so, how prevalent were the strawberry phenos?
> 
> 
> I'm also on the east coast, but have been a hermit for all my farming, so I have never had any access to cuts. Seeds are my only option, so it's dudes like you Useful that make it possible for the hermit farmers to experience these gems. So thank you for what you do brother! I'll be lurking to pounce on those Blood Chem and Chem BX projects.


 Better believe it...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Are these BOG's Sour Strawberry? If so, how prevalent were the strawberry phenos?
> 
> 
> I'm also on the east coast, but have been a hermit for all my farming, so I have never had any access to cuts. Seeds are my only option, so it's dudes like you Useful that make it possible for the hermit farmers to experience these gems. So thank you for what you do brother! I'll be lurking to pounce on those Blood Chem and Chem BX projects.


Sorry I forgot to mention that it is Bog's Sour Strawberry. I have to give him credit, he puts out some nice gear. I didn't really get any serious strawberry from any of them. But the male I found was the star. Huge frosty guy that released so much pollen it looked like a group of pine trees releasing their pollen!! I collected some and smoked it, got pretty dang high!!

Thank you so much for your kind words and support. I'm excited as well, I'm hunting through Bodhi's Moontang at the moment looking for a suitable male for the Chem 91 SKVA bx, fun times ahead for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> what he said. Same boat, diff location. Private. Have to be. You doing what you do make it so much easier and better for lil ole guys like me with no access. Plus can't spend rent money or the time on a pack or two of beans to find a good female when meds are needed daily. You provide a much needed and appreciated service to a certain niche of the community. I thank you also. Your Karma is good and strong. Keep up the good work. PS I hope you have a welder or an aquarium or two to explain that elec bill if needed, lol. Peace, bro!
> 
> Think between your thread and the pollen chuckers thread, I have found a new home.


I really appreciate your taking the time to post that, it made my day. I have some electric hogs that are rarely used..lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Preach.
> 
> Useful could easily charge double and it's still a deal. I will say I hope he doesn't, lol.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, double the price would be awesome!!!! Never gonna happen though. Hell, I would sell them for less if I had my own website and sold direct,just saying.

The Banana Kush s1's are almost done, along with the Chem D x Banana Kush. Thanks a bunch for using some of your space to try out some Useful Seeds.


----------



## Bigjim34 (Aug 18, 2018)

Here are a few pics of the girls I told you I would post yesterday. Got busy and forgot lol


----------



## kona gold (Aug 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Send me a cut and I will get to work!!! Lol...being on the east coast I am SUPER fortunate to have the elite cuts that I have. My feeling about these cuts that are deemed special is , why can't every grower have them to enjoy??? If I have to reverse every one of them to get ya close...or better..that is what I will do.
> 
> On another note,I really shouldn't bring this up but I need to. I only started vending seeds because I was asked to, some folks think that I am rolling in $$$..my seed sales don't even cover the electric bills to make the seeds!!! I do what I do because it is what I have been doing for over 20 years.The only difference is I now get help with the electric bill. Also I must be honest, I would like to someday profit from seed sales,but right now I'm totally cool with the help with the electric bill..lol. I keep getting these notices that I use 350% more electricity than my neighbors. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to be honest with you guys and gals.


I hate when the electric company sends me that same thing in the mail.
Kinda makes me a little paranoid even though I'm in a medical state!!
Feels like it's almost harassment!
Should be happyim using that much power and making you guys money!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

GG x CD... Topped and going strong... See the CD s1 up top? I popped 2 and that one is way stronger and faster than the other... I don't even want to show the other...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

OC x CD... Not quite ready for topping... I'll give her a few days...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> OC x CD... Not quite ready for topping... I'll give her a few days...View attachment 4182900


That Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel is a little cutie. But that Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel is stout. I really appreciate the updates Frank.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> That Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel is a little cutie. But that Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel is stout. I really appreciate the updates Frank.


Its nothing.. .Glad to do it...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> OC x CD... Not quite ready for topping... I'll give her a few days...View attachment 4182900


By the way,I normally top at the 6th internode. It gives me great results. Also I like to run some straight up without topping. But you can encourage lower growth by doing the top stop.Basically you cut off the 3 fan leaves below your top. The top stop can also be used in flower. If ya get a lady that looks like she will stretch more than you were expecting, do the top stop and energy will be shifted to the lower branches.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> By the way,I normally top at the 6th internode. It gives me great results. Also I like to run some straight up without topping. But you can encourage lower growth by doing the top stop.Basically you cut off the 3 fan leaves below your top. The top stop can also be used in flower. If ya get a lady that looks like she will stretch more than you were expecting, do the top stop and energy will be shifted to the lower branches.


THAT'S why i LOVE YOU man!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> THAT'S why i LOVE YOU man!!!


Thanks a bunch brother!!! Some plants are cola dominate, they really don't like being topped. But,when ya run a clone of one that has shown you that trait, you can manipulate her to give ya more. My book of notes tells me that it works faster than lst and super cropping. Really bright penetrating light is also a factor.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch brother!!! Some plants are cola dominate, they really don't like being topped. But,when ya run a clone of one that has shown you that trait, you can manipulate her to give ya more. My book of notes tells me that it works faster than lst and super cropping. Really bright penetrating light is also a factor.


And it helps me, knowing that you know the plant... You are a great asset to have!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> And it helps me, knowing that you know the plant... You are a great asset to have!!!


Thank you!!! When ya run a bunch constantly, you will start to see characteristics that resembled others you have run in the past. Kinda gives you an idea of how to proceed. I hope that made sense.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thank you!!! When ya run a bunch constantly, you will start to see characteristics that resembled others you have run in the past. Kinda gives you an idea of how to proceed. I hope that made sense.


Yeah, I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 19, 2018)

Should of pulled the trigger when i said i would bro whens the restock on your choc diesal ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah, I know exactly what you mean...


Thats why I'm going to be running one strain at a time from here on out...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Should of pulled the trigger when i said i would bro whens the restock on your choc diesal ?


I am going to send the Chocolate Diesel restock in this week. Maybe it's a good thing you waited. I'm getting ready to do a buy one get one promotion. One of the freebies will be Dank Sinatra f2's,full packs of 10. As I mentioned before they were made by Nu-Be, and he kindly donated them to share with the community.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am going to send the Chocolate Diesel restock in this week. Maybe it's a good thing you waited. I'm getting ready to do a buy one get one promotion. One of the freebies will be Dank Sinatra f2's,full packs of 10. As I mentioned before they were made by Nu-Be, and he kindly donated them to share with the community.


This is awesome-dont need any more beans but i like how u roll-gonna go shopping at glg


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> This is awesome-dont need any more beans but i like how u roll-gonna go shopping at glg


Thank you!! I really appreciate the support. I'm looking through my book to see what else I can send in for freebies. Maybe Black Domina x Chocolate Chunk, Cujo Cookies f2, that way folks could choose from a variety of things.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am going to send the Chocolate Diesel restock in this week. Maybe it's a good thing you waited. I'm getting ready to do a buy one get one promotion. One of the freebies will be Dank Sinatra f2's,full packs of 10. As I mentioned before they were made by Nu-Be, and he kindly donated them to share with the community.


Useful, how's it going man? I've been checking out this thread off and on for a while now. I gotta say you have some nice looking gear and I think I'm ready to pick some up. I think that chocolate diesel is calling my name! I better add a couple others to that order though, so what do you suggest to go along with the chocolate d?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Useful, how's it going man? I've been checking out this thread off and on for a while now. I gotta say you have some nice looking gear and I think I'm ready to pick some up. I think that chocolate diesel is calling my name! I better add a couple others to that order though, so what do you suggest to go along with the chocolate d?


Thank you!! I'm seeing some good things from the Fire Cookie crosses. It's kind of hard for me to choose.If you want some monsters there are 2 packs left of White Lotus x Sasquatch. 303 seeds did a great job on that Sasquatch. The male I used added some flavor to the White Lotus. I will not be able to restock those once they are gone.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am going to send the Chocolate Diesel restock in this week. Maybe it's a good thing you waited. I'm getting ready to do a buy one get one promotion. One of the freebies will be Dank Sinatra f2's,full packs of 10. As I mentioned before they were made by Nu-Be, and he kindly donated them to share with the community.


I want


Useful said:


> Thank you!! I'm seeing some good things from the Fire Cookie crosses. It's kind of hard for me to choose.If you want some monsters there are 2 packs left of White Lotus x Sasquatch. 303 seeds did a great job on that Sasquatch. The male I used added some flavor to the White Lotus. I will not be able to restock those once they are gone.


Oh oh, clock is ticking!!! What do they look like? When you say monsters ,do you mean that they are really tall, or really wide ? Or a combination of both? Lot of questions there!!!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thank you!! I'm seeing some good things from the Fire Cookie crosses. It's kind of hard for me to choose.If you want some monsters there are 2 packs left of White Lotus x Sasquatch. 303 seeds did a great job on that Sasquatch. The male I used added some flavor to the White Lotus. I will not be able to restock those once they are gone.


Oooh I dig some 303 gear, they just kind of fell off it seems. I have some jabberwocky that's been itching to get out of the fridge. Thanks for the heads up, and keep up the work brother.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Quick q.... Is your gg s1 gg4? I actually prefer gg1, but like both 1 & 4.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I want
> 
> Oh oh, clock is ticking!!! What do they look like? When you say monsters ,do you mean that they are really tall, or really wide ? Or a combination of both? Lot of questions there!!!


By monsters I meant really heavy yielding ladies that aim to please. They responded really well to all forms of training, and will make some huge bushes as long as they have ample root space.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Quick q.... Is your gg s1 gg4? I actually prefer gg1, but like both 1 & 4.


they are #4. I'm thinking about sending in some of the Gorilla Glue #4 x Chocolate Diesel fems, but I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> they are #4. I'm thinking about sending in some of the Gorilla Glue #4 x Chocolate Diesel fems, but I haven't made up my mind yet.


"Do it!"


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> they are #4. I'm thinking about sending in some of the Gorilla Glue #4 x Chocolate Diesel fems, but I haven't made up my mind yet.


I bet there's some flavor in that.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> they are #4. I'm thinking about sending in some of the Gorilla Glue #4 x Chocolate Diesel fems, but I haven't made up my mind yet.


Be easy, I can only get so erect.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Be easy, I can only get so erect.


Hahahaha, so I reckon I will send some in.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> By monsters I meant really heavy yielding ladies that aim to please. They responded really well to all forms of training, and will make some huge bushes as long as they have ample root space.


Im sending you a hot number


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful. I seen where you are going to give out Christmas bud for freebies. Been wanting that pine flavor back in my room. My question is when will they be available? If it's going to be awhile yet I will just order one of your offerings till then


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Useful. I seen where you are going to give out Christmas bud for freebies. Been wanting that pine flavor back in my room. My question is when will they be available? If it's going to be awhile yet I will just order one of your offerings till then


I'm shooting for the first week of December. I already have them going and plan to make many. Thanks a bunch for your support.


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply brother. I'll be making multiple orders to get these. Time to go look to see what you have available now


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Thanks for the quick reply brother. I'll be making multiple orders to get these. Time to go look to see what you have available now


Actually I'm going to do it on a buy one get one. There will also be some other freebies during my Christmas promo so ya get to pick and choose.


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 19, 2018)

Sweet. I had the Christmas bud at one time when I was at the lab from chief or jm420 can't remember for sure. Went thru some tuff times but back on my feet these days so trying to get my collection back in order

Thanks brother


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 19, 2018)

I see you have the 5 freebies of the Santa Cruz X going now. Those sound good as well


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> I see you have the 5 freebies of the Santa Cruz X going now. Those sound good as well


All of my regular packs have a 5pack of something attached that I deem worthy. Also with my feminized seeds, 1in every 7packs has a free 7 pack of feminized seeds attached. So when you order a 10pack of feminized seeds,you have a pretty good chance of getting 17 feminized seeds.


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn need to recheck on your fems. Never have been big on fems but at that rate worth looking thru. Off I go


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahahaha, so I reckon I will send some in.


That's like doubling down on the chocolate d. I'm going to need that in my life.


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's like doubling down on the chocolate d. I'm going to need that in my life.




AGREED


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's like doubling down on the chocolate d. I'm going to need that in my life.


Hahaha, when I did that cross I was thinking of Family Reunion,we all know that Chocolate Diesel is part of the lineage of Gorilla Glue.


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 19, 2018)

GLG only has your GG4 in fem seeds. When will you be sending in more of your fem offerings?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

So let's put this in to perspective, once this buy one get one goes live ,here is an example. You purchase a pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies,attached to that pack is a 5 pack of Dream Cookies,then you will be able to select another free pack of 10 seeds. So 3 different strains , 26 seeds total. I say 26 because all of my regular packs have 11-12 in them. Does that sound like a good deal for your $60.00???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> GLG only has your GG4 in fem seeds. When will you be sending in more of your fem offerings?


Go to the feminized section, my Double Dipped Strawberries are there. I will be restocking the Chocolate Diesel s1's and I reckon I will send in some Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel fems.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> All of my regular packs have a 5pack of something attached that I deem worthy. Also with my feminized seeds, 1in every 7packs has a free 7 pack of feminized seeds attached. So when you order a 10pack of feminized seeds,you have a pretty good chance of getting 17 feminized seeds.


What new fems do you have now?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What new fems do you have now?


You know I'm trying to stock up on the goodness...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What new fems do you have now?


Nothing that you don't already have...lol. Banana Kush s1's are coming up soon,along with the Chem D x Banana Kush.I did some other things with the reversed Banana Kush that will be on hold,or become freebies for the lucky 7 promotion. Magilla Gorilla comes to mind, Gorilla Glue x Banana Kush!!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Nothing that you don't already have...lol. Banana Kush s1's are coming up soon,along with the Chem D x Banana Kush.I did some other things with the reversed Banana Kush that will be on hold,or become freebies for the lucky 7 promotion. Magilla Gorilla comes to mind, Gorilla Glue x Banana Kush!!


If you have access to lucky charms, that crossed with the banana kush would be sick.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Nothing that you don't already have...lol. Banana Kush s1's are coming up soon,along with the Chem D x Banana Kush.I did some other things with the reversed Banana Kush that will be on hold,or become freebies for the lucky 7 promotion. Magilla Gorilla comes to mind, Gorilla Glue x Banana Kush!!


Good evening Useful. Just checking to see if your seeds are available in Canada?


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahaha, when I did that cross I was thinking of Family Reunion,we all know that Chocolate Diesel is part of the lineage of Gorilla Glue.


That's what I was thinking. A chocolate d pheno that has gg potency sound amazing.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Go to the feminized section, my Double Dipped Strawberries are there. I will be restocking the Chocolate Diesel s1's and I reckon I will send in some Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel fems.


Maybe I'll just wait until those are on glg. How long should I wait to start checking if they're up for sale?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Nothing that you don't already have...lol. Banana Kush s1's are coming up soon,along with the Chem D x Banana Kush.I did some other things with the reversed Banana Kush that will be on hold,or become freebies for the lucky 7 promotion. Magilla Gorilla comes to mind, Gorilla Glue x Banana Kush!!


Im going to need some of that Magilla Gorilla forrilla!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If you have access to lucky charms, that crossed with the banana kush would be sick.


I do have Lucky Charms, and was just talking with a friend yesterday about that exact cross!!! I'm going to f2 the Lucky Charms and give them away as freebies,and make some crosses if things go the way I want.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 20, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Good evening Useful. Just checking to see if your seeds are available in Canada?


Great Lakes Genetics ships to Canada.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Maybe I'll just wait until those are on glg. How long should I wait to start checking if they're up for sale?


I need to pack up some more freebies and things, I'm guesstimating about a week.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> I need to pack up some more freebies and things, I'm guesstimating about a week.


Perfect


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> So let's put this in to perspective, once this buy one get one goes live ,here is an example. You purchase a pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies,attached to that pack is a 5 pack of Dream Cookies,then you will be able to select another free pack of 10 seeds. So 3 different strains , 26 seeds total. I say 26 because all of my regular packs have 11-12 in them. Does that sound like a good deal for your $60.00???


Hail yeah it does!!!!!!...$60.00 Well spent. I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 20, 2018)

This buy one get one...goes live in December correct? And it's gonna be on the GLG site? Just wanna get my facts str8.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> they are #4. I'm thinking about sending in some of the Gorilla Glue #4 x Chocolate Diesel fems, but I haven't made up my mind yet.


She is looking so good right now!!! I wish I was at home so I could take a picture... And the Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel is coming into her own... I definitely want more of the GG x CD!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> So let's put this in to perspective, once this buy one get one goes live ,here is an example. You purchase a pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies,attached to that pack is a 5 pack of Dream Cookies,then you will be able to select another free pack of 10 seeds. So 3 different strains , 26 seeds total. I say 26 because all of my regular packs have 11-12 in them. Does that sound like a good deal for your $60.00???


Shit yeah!!! Makes me want to order something...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shit yeah!!! Makes me want to order something...


I definitely am as soon as the promo starts.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> This buy one get one...goes live in December correct? And it's gonna be on the GLG site? Just wanna get my facts str8.


The buy one get one is going to happen in about a week. At Great Lakes Genetics, Going to do another in December as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> The buy one get one is going to happen in about a week. At Great Lakes Genetics, Going to do another in December as well. Hope that helps.


At great lakes genetics... I like how you did that...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Look at this girl!!! GG x CD 20 days from seed... You can see where I topped her a few days ago...  I'm hoping that this gas and guns will hurry up and finish so I can move some stuff around


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

OC x CD 20 days from seed... No topping of her... At least not yet...


----------



## quiescent (Aug 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> I do have Lucky Charms, and was just talking with a friend yesterday about that exact cross!!! I'm going to f2 the Lucky Charms and give them away as freebies,and make some crosses if things go the way I want.


That would be one of the best freebies of all time man.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> That would be one of the best freebies of all time man.


That was my thought as well. I have the Apollo - 11 Genius growing right now that will also be freebies.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 20, 2018)

How many of those autos did you run and what size container ? Thinking of getting some


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this girl!!! GG x CD 20 days from seed... You can see where I topped her a few days ago... View attachment 4184006 I'm hoping that this gas and guns will hurry up and finish so I can move some stuff around
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184015


In the back there are 2 pineapple express autos, 2 forum stomper autos, and 2 Chocolate Diesel s1's... Stompers are about to start flowering soon...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> OC x CD 20 days from seed... No topping of her... At least not yet...View attachment 4184021


You can barely see the chocolate diesel s1in the pot above... Its just starting to open up...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> How many of those autos did you run and what size container ? Thinking of getting some


Who are you talking to???


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who are you talking to???


Talking to you sorry my friend forgot to quote yah


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who are you talking to???


Shit sorry forgot tl


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who are you talking to???


2 mephisto forum stompers-3gal pots, 1 gas and guns auto-3gal pot, 2 pineapple express autos-1 1/2gal pots... Those are the autos, the rest ate photoperiods...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 2 mephisto forum stompers-3gal pots, 1 gas and guns auto-3gal pot, 2 pineapple express autos-1 1/2gal pots... Those are the autos, the rest ate photoperiods...[/QUOTE nice one bro how are they comparing yield wise with eachother and quality im looking at picking up some autos with some chocolate diesal when the restock is in any tips would be appreciated man


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 20, 2018)

Cant wait for those christmas buds to become available how do they yield useful abd hows the nose on them ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

First time growing any of them... This is only my second grow... My first auto grow ever yielded 5oz off of 3 plants, 2 auto skunk and 1nl big bud from original sensible seed company


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 21, 2018)

She seems eager for another run. I was cloning some White Lotus x Genius Thai (Gravy Cut) to have for Thanksgiving (now I just need the Xmas bud for Christmas) and wanted to show how she's outpacing my other cuts in the rooting department.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Cant wait for those christmas buds to become available how do they yield useful abd hows the nose on them ?


They yield pretty well, they don't stretch much when transitioned to flower, so veg em up a bit. Some have a fruity candy like scent, some are unmistakable pine scented with the flavor to match. Not like pine cleaner, like a pine tree.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> She seems eager for another run. I was cloning some White Lotus x Genius Thai (Gravy Cut) to have for Thanksgiving (now I just need the Xmas bud for Christmas) and wanted to show how she's outpacing my other cuts in the rooting department. View attachment 4184424


Pretty nice root set for 10 days. Looks like she is eager to provide. Things are on track with the Christmas Tree Bud project, I'm excited to get them out there to everyone that is interested in them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> They yield pretty well, they don't stretch much when transitioned to flower, so veg em up a bit. Some have a fruity candy like scent, some are unmistakable pine scented with the flavor to match. Not like pine cleaner, like a pine tree.


Would they be ready by Xmas?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Would they be ready by Xmas?


I plan on them being ready by the first week of December.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 21, 2018)

Any luck with a male in the Moontang for the Chem'91 BX project yet?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Any luck with a male in the Moontang for the Chem'91 BX project yet?


Waiting for them to get bigger, then I will take some cuts and go from there. Sour Diesel IBL are growing up nicely as well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

Should I remove the big fan leaves?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Should I remove the big fan leaves? View attachment 4184677


I wouldn't. Other folks have different opinions, I'm just giving you mine. I look at them big fat leaves as the plants solar panels.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> I wouldn't. Other folks have different opinions, I'm just giving you mine. I look at them big fat leaves as the plants solar panels.


You're the best man to tell me about your plants... It just looks like they are blocking the light...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

Update!!! I'm all done packing up the seeds for the buy one get one free deal. There are some great ones, you be the judge.

Dank Sinatra f2's
Pre 2000 Black Domina f3 select
Amnesia x Sleeskunk
Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze

I also packed up the Chocolate Diesel s1's to restock, and packed up some Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel feminized at the request of some members here.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> Update!!! I'm all done packing up the seeds for the buy one get one free deal. There are some great ones, you be the judge.
> 
> Dank Sinatra f2's
> Pre 2000 Black Domina f3 select
> ...


She's a monster!!! BBG(Big Baby Glue)!!! You can see where I topped it...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> She's a monster!!! BBG(Big Baby Glue)!!! You can see where I topped it...View attachment 4185169 View attachment 4185170


Nice!!! She is responding well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2018)

OC x CD day 22... Still no topping...


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2018)

View attachment 4184677[/QUOTE]


Useful said:


> Update!!! I'm all done packing up the seeds for the buy one get one free deal. There are some great ones, you be the judge.
> 
> Dank Sinatra f2's
> Pre 2000 Black Domina f3 select
> ...


I waiting brother man! What are terps like on that black domina? I grew a black d from an unknown breeder last year. The only way I can describe the smells on this thing at harvest is, rib eyes that have been marinated in Worcestershire being seared on the grill. Never smelled weed like that. That dropped off with the cure but, it was potent night time smoke.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 22, 2018)

Your the man useful whats the story of sleeeskunk never heard of it b4 ?


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> Update!!! I'm all done packing up the seeds for the buy one get one free deal. There are some great ones, you be the judge.
> 
> Dank Sinatra f2's
> Pre 2000 Black Domina f3 select
> ...


Wow!! Sounds amazing to me!!! Anything you can tell us bout the BD F3s and the Hashplant haze. Definatly two that have been on my wishlist


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> View attachment 4184677


I waiting brother man! What are terps like on that black domina? I grew a black d from an unknown breeder last year. The only way I can describe the smells on this thing at harvest is, rib eyes that have been marinated in Worcestershire being seared on the grill. Never smelled weed like that. That dropped off with the cure but, it was potent night time smoke.[/QUOTE]
The terps are a mix of spice and berries, this is not the watered down version that is being sold these days. This is old school true Black Domina. And the potency will set ya down for a spell. I hope that the people who receive this freebie make more and share with others, it is a classic that needs to be preserved.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Your the man useful whats the story of sleeeskunk never heard of it b4 ?


Sleeskunk is Sleestack x Skunk #1, a strain that is sativa dominate with shorter flower times


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 22, 2018)

Will the Banana Kush S1 or (ChemD x Banana Kush) be available?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

I 


Akghostbuds420 said:


> Wow!! Sounds amazing to me!!! Anything you can tell us bout the BD F3s and the Hashplant haze. Definatly two that have been on my wishlist


I touched base on the Black Domina recently, just doing my best to respond to folks in order...lol, Hashplant Haze is California Hashplant x Cannalope Haze, heavy yielding sativa dominate strain.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Will the Banana Kush S1 or (ChemD x Banana Kush) be available?


Soon!! Just waiting for them to mature a bit.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> I waiting brother man! What are terps like on that black domina? I grew a black d from an unknown breeder last year. The only way I can describe the smells on this thing at harvest is, rib eyes that have been marinated in Worcestershire being seared on the grill. Never smelled weed like that. That dropped off with the cure but, it was potent night time smoke.


The terps are a mix of spice and berries, this is not the watered down version that is being sold these days. This is old school true Black Domina. And the potency will set ya down for a spell. I hope that the people who receive this freebie make more and share with others, it is a classic that needs to be preserved.[/QUOTE]
Well maybe I can help you pass it along, I started chucking recently. I really don't know a lot about breeding, but I'm finding the experience very interesting, and it's making me look at this plant in a different way.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> Update!!! I'm all done packing up the seeds for the buy one get one free deal. There are some great ones, you be the judge.
> 
> Dank Sinatra f2's
> Pre 2000 Black Domina f3 select
> ...


any estimate on when these will be available? im trying to get my hands on that black domina


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> The terps are a mix of spice and berries, this is not the watered down version that is being sold these days. This is old school true Black Domina. And the potency will set ya down for a spell. I hope that the people who receive this freebie make more and share with others, it is a classic that needs to be preserved.


Well maybe I can help you pass it along, I started chucking recently. I really don't know a lot about breeding, but I'm finding the experience very interesting, and it's making me look at this plant in a different way.[/QUOTE]
You absolutely do not need to know anything about breeding to preserve a line. If you are a grower that can identify the weak and undesirable traits in a line, cull them, then let the others get it on in an open pollination scenario, then you have preserved that line. The offspring will not be like the f1 generation that you started with, you actually open up a treasure chest of goodies!!! But you did in fact preserve the line.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> any estimate on when these will be available? im trying to get my hands on that black domina


I'm shipping them out tomorrow,the buy one get one free deal should be up at some point next week.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm shipping them out tomorrow,the buy one get one free deal should be up at some point next week.


thanks. im going to hold off on my next glg order until these drop


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 22, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> thanks. im going to hold off on my next glg order until these drop


I don't blame ya, I would do the same. I really appreciate your support.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well maybe I can help you pass it along, I started chucking recently. I really don't know a lot about breeding, but I'm finding the experience very interesting, and it's making me look at this plant in a different way.


You absolutely do not need to know anything about breeding to preserve a line. If you are a grower that can identify the weak and undesirable traits in a line, cull them, then let the others get it on in an open pollination scenario, then you have preserved that line. The offspring will not be like the f1 generation that you started with, you actually open up a treasure chest of goodies!!! But you did in fact preserve the line.[/QUOTE]


Useful said:


> Well maybe I can help you pass it along, I started chucking recently. I really don't know a lot about breeding, but I'm finding the experience very interesting, and it's making me look at this plant in a different way.


You absolutely do not need to know anything about breeding to preserve a line. If you are a grower that can identify the weak and undesirable traits in a line, cull them, then let the others get it on in an open pollination scenario, then you have preserved that line. The offspring will not be like the f1 generation that you started with, you actually open up a treasure chest of goodies!!! But you did in fact preserve the line.[/QUOTE]
I'll give it a go, I doubt what I grew out was truly black domina.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2018)

I have no idea why all those posts are jacked up.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I have no idea why all those posts are jacked up.


I don't either, strange isn't it??


----------



## macsnax (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes it is. Let me ask you, do you know where I can read up on male selection? I've read what's out there for breeding, and it's all pretty basic.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yes it is. Let me ask you, do you know where I can read up on male selection? I've read what's out there for breeding, and it's all pretty basic.


Not really,I can tell you that I personally look for a male that resembles what I want in a female. Strong branches with nice structure, large frosty flower clusters, nice scent ect.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Not really,I can tell you that I personally look for a male that resembles what I want in a female. Strong branches with nice structure, large frosty flower clusters, nice scent ect.


That's kind of what I thinking. I found a cookies n chem male that has big fat stems, is frosty, and has double serrated leaves. So I think he will be pollinating to make f2's. Thanks man, I'm not trying to clog up your thread with my bs.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's kind of what I thinking. I found a cookies n chem male that has big fat stems, is frosty, and has double serrated leaves. So I think he will be pollinating to make f2's. Thanks man, I'm not trying to clog up your thread with my bs.


You feel free to post here whenever you want. I'm here to answer any and all questions, I will help in anyway I can.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> You feel free to post here whenever you want. I'm here to answer any and all questions, I will help in anyway I can.


So kind and humble. I appreciate it man, I dig your style.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Soon!! Just waiting for them to mature a bit.


You can't see it, but im drooling!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You can't see it, but im drooling!!!


Hahaha!! You never cease to make me smile.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Oooooooweeeee!!! I am witnessing some totally amazing shit right here!!! This GG x CD is one of the most beautiful plants that I have been fortunate enough to have in my tent!!! At 23 days from seed, the stalk is almost as thick as the older mephistos in here with it!!! Useful, i will sing praises to you/for you forever and a day!!! Top picture is of the garden,seond pic is the mephisto plant, bottom picture is the GG x CD... I know that I have more GG x CD seeds left, but I feel like I should clone this bad baby!!! I will never understand why people can be so hateful to something so beautiful and amazing and natural... SMH... Peace to all growers!!! Outlaws and legalized!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4185777 Oooooooweeeee!!! I am witnessing some totally amazing shit right here!!! This GG x CD is one of the most beautiful plants that I have been fortunate enough to have in my tent!!! At 23 days from seed, the stalk is almost as thick as the older mephistos in here with it!!! Useful, i will sing praises to you/for you forever and a day!!! Top picture is of the garden,seond pic is the mephisto plant, bottom picture is the GG x CD... I know that I have more GG x CD seeds left, but I feel like I should clone this bad baby!!! I will never understand why people can be so hateful to something so beautiful and amazing and natural... SMH... Peace to all growers!!! Outlaws and legalized!!!View attachment 4185789 View attachment 4185767 View attachment 4185766


Wow!!! I said it before, but that gal is exploding with growth!! Once she gets bigger you should take a couple cuts,I would. Thanks again for your updates and support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So kind and humble. I appreciate it man, I dig your style.


Thanks man, I just believe that you get what you give. That way of living has proven to be a good path.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Wow!!! I said it before, but that gal is exploding with growth!! Once she gets bigger you should take a couple cuts,I would. Thanks again for your updates and support.


I got several of your seed packs today! I was excited to plant, but my soil test results came back less than impressive. Before, I had high Na and S and low micros but my N-P-K ratio was perfect.
 

This time, I flushed the soil really well with a water hose over 7 weeks. It got rid of the high S and Na but my N and K was also depleted. I over did it with dolomite, and I am switching to basalt and glacial rock dust. I replaced fish meal with crustacean meal and barley and I added Mn sulfate, Zn sulfate(too much), and Cu sulfate. I really hate using these but I am at a loss on how to boost micros in the short term. Anyways, the highs are only 3x too high and it is better than having P 15x too high like I was doing before.
 

I'm just going to cut it with peat/aeration and kelp. From what I understand, Ca and Mg will go down once I raise K. The peat should help with excess Mg and Ca also. I don't think that a higher amount of zinc is going to hurt anything as long as P is still available? Still, I am going to dilute this with peat by 50% or so.

As soon as I have this figured out, I am going to pop the A13 gorilla arm and Bag of Oranges... Blue Lotus and Dank Sinatra F2 is probably next. Really, I don't think that I am too far off with my soil. I always high P and a Zn def, so I over-corrected this time. I hope that my rock dust will start to break down over time and I don't have to use sulfates anymore. Sorry for rambling!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I got several of your seed packs today! I was excited to plant, but my soil test results came back less than impressive. Before, I had high Na and S and low micros but my N-P-K ratio was perfect.
> View attachment 4185871
> 
> This time, I flushed the soil really well with a water hose over 7 weeks. It got rid of the high S and Na but my N and K was also depleted. I over did it with dolomite, and I am switching to basalt and glacial rock dust. I replaced fish meal with crustacean meal and barley and I added Mn sulfate, Zn sulfate(too much), and Cu sulfate. I really hate using these but I am at a loss on how to boost micros in the short term. Anyways, the highs are only 3x too high and it is better than having P 15x too high like I was doing before.
> ...


Dang,I thought you had your soil figured out,I see that it isn't.I actually was talking about your soil issues with a friend, he suggested that you check out dragonflyearthmedicine.com also my my friend suggested that you watch this. I can't for some reason copy the link that he wanted me to send you..ok, look up Josh Kelly of dragonfly earth medicine, it is on sound cloud. I hope this information helps.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Dang,I thought you had your soil figured out,I see that it isn't.I actually was talking about your soil issues with a friend, he suggested that you check out dragonflyearthmedicine.com also my my friend suggested that you watch this. I can't for some reason copy the link that he wanted me to send you..ok, look up Josh Kelly of dragonfly earth medicine, it is on sound cloud. I hope this information helps.


I listen to podcast, so this is no problem! 

I'm sure that I depleted my N and K with the water hose. I did rinse out the Na though lol... I got tired of my soil tests coming back with a low Ph and high Na. The problem should be fairly easy to fix, because I haven't planted yet.
 
I'll check out that podcast. I'm still not sure if I like Adam Dunn though...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I listen to podcast, so this is no problem!
> 
> I'm sure that I depleted my N and K with the water hose. I did rinse out the Na though lol... I got tired of my soil tests coming back with a low Ph and high Na. The problem should be fairly easy to fix, because I haven't planted yet.
> View attachment 4185911
> I'll check out that podcast. I'm still not sure if I like Adam Dunn though...


Haha, my friend told me to tell you no go on Adam Dunn...how funny is that??? Josh Kelly is the guy ya want.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Haha, my friend told me to tell you no go on Adam Dunn...how funny is that??? Josh Kelly is the guy ya want.


I saw Adam Dunn interview Bodhi and I felt like he was completely disrespectful! Bodhi handled it well...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 23, 2018)

I was just saying that because here is Josh Kelley on the Adam Dunn show.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was just saying that because here is Josh Kelley on the Adam Dunn show.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

Strange things happening with my posts.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Strange things happening with my posts.


Like what?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like what?


Well I posted a couple of things...or thought I did, I live so far out in the sticks, I am stuck with satellite internet that is horrible,I get 1/4gig allowance a day,I will blame my issues on that...lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well I posted a couple of things...or thought I did, I live so far out in the sticks, I am stuck with satellite internet that is horrible,I get 1/4gig allowance a day,I will blame my issues on that...lol


Like i said before, modern technology is not what its cracked up to be...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like i said before, modern technology is not what its cracked up to be...


You got that right!!! I reckon I should not complain, living in the sticks can't be beat.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> You got that right!!! I reckon I should not complain, living in the sticks can't be beat.


Tell me about it!!! I just wish I had more privacy...


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 24, 2018)

http://www.dragonflyearthmedicine.com/ DEM Homepage

As for the potcasts- there's a gentleman from Australia that does a decent job interviewing and I listen to his shows regularly. In addition to Bodhi and Dragonfly Earth, he's amassed a nice list of shows, including Subcool (formerly of TGA), BOG, Duke Diamond, Bob Hemphill, Madd Farmer, Skunk VA, etc. etc. He's also interviewed some of the Build-A-Soil crew, seed vendors, etc. 
For the time being, you won't find better canna entertainment (on the web).

His channel: https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181

Also - someone mentioned selecting fathers and traits to look for.... If you'll study more, you'll find that many breeders select different traits. Some (Subcool, for example) believe that males (typically) pass down certain traits and females pass down others (ie the male passes down structure and the female passes potency, etc.).... Through the massive lists of interviews that're available these days, you can learn what many of the top breeders look for these days and several of them mention the books/authors/mentors they learned from. 

.... on a side note, I'd suggest taking notes, if you're serious, while listening to these clips.

Moving on - Josh and Kelly are a married couple from Canada that own Dragonfly Earth Medicine and their interview is episode 25 on the link above and the direct link is:
https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/josh-kelly-of-dragonfly-earth-medicine

A little more about their story and SUPER PASSIONATE HEARTS can be heard here:





They encourage (and educate) others to create your own plant foods and soils from resources native to your area. They do sell a few products on their website but their goal is to educate others rather than sell them nutrients. If you have the better part of a day to research/stalk 'em, I highly suggest it. I've only ever listened to the Dunn show with Bodhi and Josh/Kelly because I kinda geeked out on learning from them when I found 'em.

I can't recommend these guys enough and anyone who listens to their interviews might stumble onto certain plants/teas/etc. that can fix your soils with PURE practices.

=]

Blessings!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> http://www.dragonflyearthmedicine.com/ DEM Homepage
> 
> As for the potcasts- there's a gentleman from Australia that does a decent job interviewing and I listen to his shows regularly. In addition to Bodhi and Dragonfly Earth, he's amassed a nice list of shows, including Subcool (formerly of TGA), BOG, Duke Diamond, Bob Hemphill, Madd Farmer, Skunk VA, etc. etc. He's also interviewed some of the Build-A-Soil crew, seed vendors, etc.
> For the time being, you won't find better canna entertainment (on the web).
> ...


Thanks a bunch for posting that!! I wish I could watch the potcasts.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 24, 2018)

You bet, man. Josh and Kelly are on my very short list of remaining people to meet in the industry. 

To keep my ramblings short, ORGANIC doesn't mean what it used to... and maybe never did. DEM has developed its own Pure certification that truly encompasses what many of us believe in (when the think "organically") and I believe they're the first real reason to get excited (industry-wide/globally) in the canna industry in a long time... Through learning of their living soils, I've realized that very few gardeners see true expressions from their genes (cuts or beans) and that a true living soil, in addition to the health benefits, is far superior to most any other style of farming... closed loop farming in the truest form.


----------



## Ziggyman22 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Tell me about it!!! I just wish I had more privacy...


Hey useful! When’s the sale start I’m definitely in on grabbing something something x gorilla glue for sure! Please lmk a link would be great! Thanks man appreciate your time


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 24, 2018)

Ziggyman22 said:


> Hey useful! When’s the sale start I’m definitely in on grabbing something something x gorilla glue for sure! Please lmk a link would be great! Thanks man appreciate your time


I shipped them yesterday, so it should start sometime next week. Great Lakes Genetics will have them. Thank you for the support.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> You bet, man. Josh and Kelly are on my very short list of remaining people to meet in the industry.
> 
> To keep my ramblings short, ORGANIC doesn't mean what it used to... and maybe never did. DEM has developed its own Pure certification that truly encompasses what many of us believe in (when the think "organically") and I believe they're the first real reason to get excited (industry-wide/globally) in the canna industry in a long time... Through learning of their living soils, I've realized that very few gardeners see true expressions from their genes (cuts or beans) and that a true living soil, in addition to the health benefits, is far superior to most any other style of farming... closed loop farming in the truest form.


The thing that I am really stuck on is my compost always comes back really high in phosphorus and low in trace minerals like Mn and Zn. This batch was Mn and B, but it is always low in one or more. P is 15x too high, is it locking out the micros? This is a solubility test, much like a saturated paste test.


Different batch of soil and a different soil test(Mehlich 3), very similar results. It's hard to read a Mehlich 3 test, but after getting a solubility test I was able to see that micros are most likely getting locked out by excessive P. The Mehlich 3 test doesn't show it nutrient lockout like the Soil Savvy test above.


I've tried my hardest to work with compost, but these P #'s are too excessive. Maybe I misdiagnosed my problem, but every soil test that had compost was usually 10-15x too high in P. It would be different if everything was in the same ratio... I'm looking at growing companion plants like comfrey and nettle for the trace elements.


I stopped using so much rabbit bedding in my worm bin and compost. I made 3 different piles last Oct/Nov when the leaves were falling from the trees. I used a lawnmower with a bagger and I filled the stall with it and a little rabbit bedding. Then, a separate pile for pure leaves and one for rabbit bedding. I recently added lawn clippings to speed up the leaves in the worm bin.

These leaves are going pretty slow. I expected it from the pure leaf compost, but it seems like manure helped speed things up. I have been using less manure though...


I feel like I am getting off track with this soil talk in a seed thread. I am talking about it because I did listen to one of Dragonfly's seminars and one of the first things that they talk about with soil health is phosphoric acid. Isn't that the same as high/excessive phosphorus, organic or not? H3PO4... If you look at the soil Ph on the tests, they are always low. I think below 6 and it starts killing microbes, I was at 5.8 most of the time.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 24, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I feel like I am getting off track with this soil talk in a seed thread.


Agreed.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 24, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The thing that I am really stuck on is my compost always comes back really high in phosphorus and low in trace minerals like Mn and Zn. This batch was Mn and B, but it is always low in one or more. P is 15x too high, is it locking out the micros? This is a solubility test, much like a saturated paste test.
> View attachment 4186439
> 
> Different batch of soil and a different soil test(Mehlich 3), very similar results. It's hard to read a Mehlich 3 test, but after getting a solubility test I was able to see that micros are most likely getting locked out by excessive P. The Mehlich 3 test doesn't show it nutrient lockout like the Soil Savvy test above.
> ...


You are welcome to post whatever you like in this thread. You have supported Useful Seeds in a big way!! I wish I could be of more help with your soil issues.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Agreed.


All is well man, @MustangStudFarm is a cool cat ,he has supported Useful Seeds in a big way.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> All is well man, @MustangStudFarm is a cool cat ,he has supported Useful Seeds in a big way.


I'm enjoying it and the pot casts


----------



## quiescent (Aug 25, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The thing that I am really stuck on is my compost always comes back really high in phosphorus and low in trace minerals like Mn and Zn. This batch was Mn and B, but it is always low in one or more. P is 15x too high, is it locking out the micros? This is a solubility test, much like a saturated paste test.
> View attachment 4186439
> 
> Different batch of soil and a different soil test(Mehlich 3), very similar results. It's hard to read a Mehlich 3 test, but after getting a solubility test I was able to see that micros are most likely getting locked out by excessive P. The Mehlich 3 test doesn't show it nutrient lockout like the Soil Savvy test above.
> ...


I wouldn't worry about the excess phosphorus too much if the plants you're growing are happy. Are you experiencing problems in mid to late flower? Have you had a decline in quality or is it lacking from your expectations? I've chased my tail on soil tests before to no avail. I had plenty good product and healthy plants to start with, was just trying to "perfect" the mix.

Assuming you're reusing your soil in one form or another and not opposed to using animal meals, just avoid using bone meal and substitute seabird guano or even better, crab meal in it's place as a high Ca amendment. Are your piles getting fed any dry ferts and mineral dusts or is this straight compost? Do they get rained on regularly or do you have to wet them down?

I think you're totally on the right track with using some more mineral accumulating plants. Do you currently use azomite in your compost/soil mix? That could also help you out with your B and Mn issue assuming they're not actually being locked out by the high P.

The pH might be a tad low and could be harmful to some of the microbes but it could also be thinning out just enough of a couple varieties to let some more desirable/diverse microbe balance set in. The plant ultimately alters medium pH once it's in living soil so as long as you're very close I think it's no big thing. Could also be better than what they recommend, only way to really tell is a microscope and someone who knows what they're looking at.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I think you're totally on the right track with using some more mineral accumulating plants. Do you currently use azomite in your compost/soil mix? That could also help you out with your B and Mn issue assuming they're not actually being locked out by the high P.


I'll admit that I didn't understand the importance of micro nutrients until a couple of months ago, been growing for 8yrs. So, I really don't know if I am experiencing a lack of micros or lockout from P. My old soil test suggest that I was lacking Mn in almost every test. I started to use rock dust like basalt and glacial rock dust, but they might take too long to break down. I heard that Azomite has aluminum in it, but I don't think that it should keep me from using it. However, plants like comfrey, nettle, and borage will not carry heavy metals and replace the kelp that I have been buying.

I was stuck on the high P and I assumed that was my biggest problems, I could be wrong. I kept reading about a plant with high N/P will keep the roots from producing exudes and that will keep the myco fungi from growing also... I want to say that you are right about the P though because my last harvest was one of my worst and the soil test shown that P was not excessive, the micros were low. Talk about a shitty harvest though!!! I'll post some horror pics, it looks worse than a micro def huh. Anyways, I hope everyone is bearing with me. I'm happy with the answer that I got, so I'll leave it alone. I shouldn't be so scared of Azomite and start growing comfrey ect.

*THE WORST HARVEST SINCE SWITCHING TO ORGANIC-* I don't get it, I used an ass load of kelp and the only thing showing from it is Na???
 

3 stages of growth:
 
 
 
I'm embarrassed of these pics, but I hope that someone picked something up from this. Micro def looks a lot like N def because it causes chlorosis(fade). I hit a low point and decided to donate my hard to find packs of Bodhi seeds. I don't want people to think that I feel entitled to any special treatment though. I'll stop clogging this thread with soil banter. I think that I am G-T-G!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> You are welcome to post whatever you like in this thread. You have supported Useful Seeds in a big way!! I wish I could be of more help with your soil issues.


I don't want to feel entitled either... The peeps over in the organic section are tired of me, they can't answer my questions... @quiescent made more sense than a lot of guys over there! Sounds like he has had his soil tested a few times also, I've been the point of ridicule in the organic section because of soil testing!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 25, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I'll admit that I didn't understand the importance of micro nutrients until a couple of months ago, been growing for 8yrs. So, I really don't know if I am experiencing a lack of micros or lockout from P. My old soil test suggest that I was lacking Mn in almost every test. I started to use rock dust like basalt and glacial rock dust, but they might take too long to break down. I heard that Azomite has aluminum in it, but I don't think that it should keep me from using it. However, plants like comfrey, nettle, and borage will not carry heavy metals and replace the kelp that I have been buying.
> 
> I was stuck on the high P and I assumed that was my biggest problems, I could be wrong. I kept reading about a plant with high N/P will keep the roots from producing exudes and that will keep the myco fungi from growing also... I want to say that you are right about the P though because my last harvest was one of my worst and the soil test shown that P was not excessive, the micros were low. Talk about a shitty harvest though!!! I'll post some horror pics, it looks worse than a micro def huh. Anyways, I hope everyone is bearing with me. I'm happy with the answer that I got, so I'll leave it alone. I shouldn't be so scared of Azomite and start growing comfrey ect.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the aluminum. It's the most common metal in soil. Go dig some dirt out of your yard, it for sure has aluminum in it. The plant won't absorb it in excess.

Most basic thing can be the root of all evil so let's start with your water. Do you know the pH, ppm or even better mineral content? Is it treated with a water softener, on a well?

What soil recipes are you using? Any teas? Following a tried and true well known mix can make all the difference (coot or gascanstan at icmag are good starting points). How many cycles have you recycled and amended? Compost is good but earth worm castings are definitely better. Think locally if possible, maybe even in your own garage/or in some of your finishing up compost?

Might be time to just start with a new mix altogether if this is something you've been having an issue with. Mucho calcium mucho importante. Don't use dolomite if possible, go with oyster shell, gypsum, azomite and some local rock dusts if available, if not just double up on the azomite and oyster shell. Mineral mix will be at 4 cups per cubic foot. Crab, kelp and neem meal should basically be non-negotiable, 1/2-3/4 cup each per cubic foot, more will not help you out as you're seeing here. Add some alfalfa and fish bone meal at 1/2 cup per c.f. if you're so inclined.

Make a compost tea once a week, here is where having some earthworm castings are pro. If you've got some guano follow the 3 little birds recipes to get you through flower.

I got lazy for a few cycles many moons ago and used earth juice with some earth worm castings to feed my mostly water only soil once a week. Their micro juice was good stuff, not too heavy on the pocket book either for a bottled nute. I'm sure you could figure it out with just locking down your recipe and a tea regiment.

If you're already following these methods and recipe ideas there's something more complex hampering you. If you don't feel like carrying on here, feel free to pm me man.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Don't worry about the aluminum. It's the most common metal in soil. Go dig some dirt out of your yard, it for sure has aluminum in it. The plant won't absorb it in excess.
> 
> Most basic thing can be the root of all evil so let's start with your water. Do you know the pH, ppm or even better mineral content? Is it treated with a water softener, on a well?
> 
> ...


I'm following Clackamas Cootz and I am trying to set up a worm bin like his, but he uses 3yr old leaf mold. I'm sure that you saw pictures of my plastic pallet worm bin. The worms show up on their own, Euros and reds. 

I'll PM you, this could go on for a while...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 25, 2018)

Not about seeds, but I want to share a lil little write up I did years ago. Potcolate!!! I think you will really dig this. The things on the table are just random ideas for your possible treats. But you do need chocolate and budder. I use 2 bags of hersheys chocolate chips to 4 oz of budder. The budder I make for this consists of 4 oz of close trim and popcorn nugs to 1lb of butter. Very potent. The outcome will depend on your budder strength. On with it then. ,start melting your budder. GO slow and low,till it looks like this Then pour in the chocolate chips  and keep stirring until it is fully melted like this Now you are ready for the real fun part . Making your goodies,the possibilities are endless!!! See next post.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 25, 2018)

Now your potcolate is ready,you get to choose the candies you want to make. Take little cupcake cups and add whatever you want you like Snickers ?? put a chunk in the bottom of the cup, peanut butter cups, almond joy, peppermint patties, reese's pieces, roasted peanuts and raisins like a chunky bar, anything you want. You can use anything you like. Mixed nuts, dried fruits, granola, crumbled pretzels, ect. The hard part is deciding what to put in the lil cups. Once you have decided ...take a spoon and pour your potcolate into your cups. SUPER EASY!!! I share em with friends and family and they constantly ask for more.Also , if you are not a fan of Hersheys chocolate you can use any that you do like. I have even used Dove dark choc. and a really tasty white choc. that the name escapes me atm. But I did that whole batch with macadamia nuts.....those were amazing!!! Any questions, just ask. I hope this gives some others a budder alternative use. I feel as if I am forgetting something I wanted to say. The potcolate really has kicked in.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 25, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> http://www.dragonflyearthmedicine.com/ DEM Homepage
> 
> As for the potcasts- there's a gentleman from Australia that does a decent job interviewing and I listen to his shows regularly. In addition to Bodhi and Dragonfly Earth, he's amassed a nice list of shows, including Subcool (formerly of TGA), BOG, Duke Diamond, Bob Hemphill, Madd Farmer, Skunk VA, etc. etc. He's also interviewed some of the Build-A-Soil crew, seed vendors, etc.
> For the time being, you won't find better canna entertainment (on the web).
> ...


@SmokeAL0t The Australian guy does a great oodcast interview. I got a lot of insight to the personalities of the breeders and their ways. Definite great history as well as opened my eyes to some breeders/strains I'm interested in. (old skool)


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 26, 2018)

I just wanted to chime in love the potcast! I've listened to many hours lovely conversations there. Learned some good things! And I tried checking out the Adam Dunn show with Bodhi and it was horrible. Was def rude. I needed to add my 2 cents  I feel better now.
Dragonfly was a little over my head but def got some next level.. foliars and we'll everything I'm sure. Would like to be able to digest and use that knowledge one day as well! Very cool they are teaching people.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 26, 2018)

CCS x FC are frosting up and all three have a very sweet smell going on, like confectionery sugar sweet. I almost want to smell strawberry in it, but it's hard to say. Time will tell if I have any Chocolate Covered Strawberry leaners, but I'm really enjoying watching them grow!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 26, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> CCS x FC are frosting up and all three have a very sweet smell going on, like confectionery sugar sweet. I almost want to smell strawberry in it, but it's hard to say. Time will tell if I have any Chocolate Covered Strawberry leaners, but I'm really enjoying watching them grow!View attachment 4187433


Heck yeah!!! I'd say she is frosting up for ya. Thanks again for the update, really appreciate it.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 26, 2018)

paydays a'comin!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

Chocolate Diesel S1


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

GG x CD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

OC x CD


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> OC x CD View attachment 4187843


Moving right along there Frank, lookin good. I,m curious, what kind of smell are you getting on the Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel when you rub the stem???


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 27, 2018)

@MustangStudFarm I think you should consider making some hugelkulturs ("Hugo Culture" mounds). Instead of beating your head against the wall with ongoing fluctuations and hot soils, you can dig/countersink your mounds and bring in some clean medium to make the mounds (build a soil type of thought here; something you know is "right")... If you dig your beds large enough, they'll prevent the majority of "leaching" that will occur (from your native soils). It's not an immediate answer but a much quicker result (to creating a stable living soil) in the long run and the only sure-fire way to stop creating issues as you solve another. Don't over-think things and don't get discouraged. Don't be afraid to cheat (bringing in outside materials rather than sourcing from your land or HIRING someone to come help). Outsourcing might not be ideal but there's no shame in using outside sources,* if you learn from it *and keep your materials pure ("organic"). Once your beds are developed, you can sustain them with your materials and simply keep the beds fresh (as needed).

@CoB_nUt Potty McPotface (the interviewer from Aussie) is such a breath of fresh air for the canna community. Couldn't agree with ya more. It's amazing the things you can learn from these shows.

@DankDonut thanks for chiming in. DEM is such a resource to the canna industry and I think we're all Blessed to living and gardening in a time that they can help us optimize our practices. I expect it to take many years to get a full grasp of everything that goes with closed-loop, pure farming, but also believe the studying and time spent will pay off in the end. I just can't see gardening without seeing true expressions from plants and this is the only way I know to ensure such.

Everyone mark my word.... we will hear Useful on these shows by 2020-2022, if not sooner.....

=]


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> Moving right along there Frank, lookin good. I,m curious, what kind of smell are you getting on the Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel when you rub the stem???


I thought about that earlier... I haven't tried it yet... WOW!!! Oranges and diesel!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I thought about that earlier... I haven't tried it yet... WOW!!! Oranges and diesel!!!


Nice!! That's what I'm talking about. Thank you for the continued updates and support, it's really appreciated.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> Nice!! That's what I'm talking about. Thank you for the continued updates and support, it's really appreciated.


Not a problem...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> look up Josh Kelly of dragonfly earth medicine


This was helpful! Josh Kelley kept talking about "Garden Giants" and I didn't know what he was talking about. He uses mushrooms to break down his compost! Not only are the mushrooms tasty and break down compost faster, but they pull a lot of phosphorus out of the soil!!! Excellent info!!!!!! Mushrooms are high in P, so I imagine that they do pull it from the soil. I connected the dots myself and I hope that it is a good assumption. I still have some reading to do to confirm it...


----------



## quiescent (Aug 27, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This was helpful! Josh Kelley kept talking about "Garden Giants" and I didn't know what he was talking about. He uses mushrooms to break down his compost! Not only are the mushrooms tasty and break down compost faster, but they pull a lot of phosphorus out of the soil!!! Excellent info!!!!!! Mushrooms are high in P, so I imagine that they do pull it from the soil. I connected the dots myself and I hope that it is a good assumption. I still have some reading to do to confirm it...


Super interesting, mushrooms are easy enough to cultivate it's worth a shot.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Super interesting, mushrooms are easy enough to cultivate it's worth a shot.


I am horrible at growing cubies though lol...


----------



## quiescent (Aug 27, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am horrible at growing cubies though lol...


I tried using coir and bird seed after having great success with the pftek. I could never get them to fruiting stage without a contamination using birdseed. Coir would eventually succumb during or after the first flush. 

If you just stick with pftek and follow it to a T I don't see how it couldn't end up with mushrooms.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2018)

Just going to throw this up here. Beautiful little Blueberry Hashplant clone that is pregnant. The Dna test results are in..Dragons Blood Hashplant, you Are the father!!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> Just going to throw this up here. Beautiful little Blueberry Hashplant clone that is pregnant. The Dna test results are in..Dragons Blood Hashplant, you Are the father!!!! Hahahaha.View attachment 4188146


Congratulations to both parents and the doctor that delivered the baby!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

Blueberry Dragon!!! Or Bloody Dragon!!! Blueberry Blood!!! Bloody Blueberry!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Blueberry Dragon!!! Or Bloody Dragon!!! Blueberry Blood!!! Bloody Blueberry!!!


You are on the right wavelength my friend.


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Blueberry Dragon!!! Or Bloody Dragon!!! Blueberry Blood!!! Bloody Blueberry!!!


Blue Blood


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Blue Blood


That's a good one as well!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> You are on the right wavelength my friend.


Bloody Dragon Blueberry


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Bloody Dragon Blueberry


Not bad, gonna grow some out and see what is up before the actual naming. More than likely we, we being me and my trusted friend that found her, will both run some , pick the best ones and hit them with the bleeding poppa again. Then go through them and see what we find. I'm pretty excited about this, my friend has grown a HUGE amount of plants.When he calls me and says "I got one", I get excited!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> Not bad, gonna grow some out and see what is up before the actual naming. More than likely we, we being me and my trusted friend that found her, will both run some , pick the best ones and hit them with the bleeding poppa again. Then go through them and see what we find. I'm pretty excited about this, my friend has grown a HUGE amount of plants.When he calls me and says "I got one", I get excited!!


Im reading up on breeding right now, might give it a try, just for the experience... I don't know though, sounds easy...


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 27, 2018)

I tell ya what, man... the preservation projects you're doing are super cool for many reasons but your eagerness to do true line work on your crosses is what excites me most about your gear/brand. Super interested to see what comes from the Dragonsblood x BBHP, especially after it's worked a few generations... talk about unlimited potential from two amazing HP crosses. uuuuuuuu wwweeeeeee!

Busy man Blessing many people!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I tell ya what, man... the preservation projects you're doing are super cool for many reasons but your eagerness to do true line work on your crosses is what excites me most about your gear/brand. Super interested to see what comes from the Dragonsblood x BBHP, especially after it's worked a few generations... talk about unlimited potential from two amazing HP crosses. uuuuuuuu wwweeeeeee!
> 
> Busy man Blessing many people!


All I can say is thank you for that post!! True line work is time consuming,but I'm excited to do that. I know for a fact that special things are going to happen.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 28, 2018)

Just got my new phone which means better photos coming from my op! CCS x FC at almost 4 weeks still bringing the FUNK! I don't know what smells better...This with it's sweetness or the Silver lotus that is bringing the hazey fruity smell we all love. Wish I had room to keep everything for another run! Probably keeping this CCS x FC around. It's my green pheno and it's out performing the other 2 by a bit. I have clones of all 3 rooted though so I'll wait for smoke tests to confirm. I wish I could live in my tent with all the beautiful smells in it!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 28, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Just got my new phone which means better photos coming from my op! CCS x FC at almost 4 weeks still bringing the FUNK! I don't know what smells better...This with it's sweetness or the Silver lotus that is bringing the hazey fruity smell we all love. Wish I had room to keep everything for another run! Probably keeping this CCS x FC around. It's my green pheno and it's out performing the other 2 by a bit. I have clones of all 3 rooted though so I'll wait for smoke tests to confirm. I wish I could live in my tent with all the beautiful smells in it!View attachment 4188926


All I can say is that is a beautiful picture , it could be a picture of anyone's gear, I would say the same thing. Thanks so much for your updates, she is a looker fer sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful, what's up with this buy one get one free deal? Ive been saving up for it and I'm still waiting for it to happen... Is it real or is it Memorex???


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 29, 2018)

Haha frank you ain't the only one that wakes up thinkin about beans. 

I would imagine today or tomorrow if I had to reckon a guess.

Still not sure what exactly is coming, almost makes the wait easier. haha

I think ill finally get my feet wet with some of his fems... Is the promo for regs and fems?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 29, 2018)

I know how you guys feel...


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 29, 2018)

Lmao.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 29, 2018)

@DankDonut - I think it's for regs only but might have misunderstood him. 

LOL at this crowd. Take no prisoners and accept no bs..time for that drop!

(Y'all have no clue how much I laughed at the ribbing this morning. Useful's just playing with everyone's emotions.)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful, what's up with this buy one get one free deal? Ive been saving up for it and I'm still waiting for it to happen... Is it real or is it Memorex???


I remember that commercial, haha!!! Hopefully within the next day or two the buy one get one free deal will go live.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> I remember that commercial, haha!!! Hopefully within the next day or two the buy one get one free deal will go live.


We want the drop! We want the drop! We want the drop! We want the drop!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Haha frank you ain't the only one that wakes up thinkin about beans.
> 
> I would imagine today or tomorrow if I had to reckon a guess.
> 
> ...


The free packs are

Pre 2000 Black Domina f3 select
Dank Sinatra f2's
Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze
Amnesia x Sleeskunk
And possibly even some Stardawg f3 select 

Although none of the freebies are feminized, if you buy a pack of feminized seeds you will get to choose from that list. All of them are full packs of 10, except for the Stardawg, they are packs of 7.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @DankDonut - I think it's for regs only but might have misunderstood him.
> 
> LOL at this crowd. Take no prisoners and accept no bs..time for that drop!
> 
> (Y'all have no clue how much I laughed at the ribbing this morning. Useful's just playing with everyone's emotions.)


 I think its for both... Doesn't matter to me cause I'll plant whatever he has that i can get my hands on...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I know how you guys feel...
> View attachment 4189033


That's awesome!!!! I literally laughed out loud when I saw that. Thank you.


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 29, 2018)

I really probably should have specified. Isaw the freebie list.

I meant I wasn't sure what the new drops are. Rollitup forums are hard for me to navigate sometimes. I'm sure I'll find something just picking up the one pack. Haha


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think its for both... Doesn't matter to me cause I'll plant whatever he has that i can get my hands on...


Yes sir, buy a pack of anything of mine listed at Great Lakes Genetics, you will get to choose a pack from that list I posted. And Frank, you are too kind. Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> I really probably should have specified. Isaw the freebie list.
> 
> I meant I wasn't sure what the new drops are. Rollitup forums are hard for me to navigate sometimes. I'm sure I'll find something just picking up the one pack. Haha


I sent in a Chocolate Diesel s1 restock, and Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel feminized.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> I sent in a Chocolate Diesel s1 restock, and Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel feminized.


I was going to take some pictures of the GG x CD this morning but I didnt get around to it ... Wait til you see them all!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful Promo goes live August 30th @ 6pm
 
I've been watching like a hawk, the drop was posted for about 5-10mins. I got the packs in the cart but the freebie selection window wouldn't pop-up. Then, the page refreshed and the drop was gone.


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 29, 2018)

Haha @Schwaggy P theres a website admin out there whos got your name on a list. hahahaha He was prob trying to see if he added the packs right ahead of time.

But ur doin goods work. TY!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 29, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Haha @Schwaggy P theres a website admin out there whos got your name on a list. hahahaha He was prob trying to see if he added the packs right ahead of time.
> 
> But ur doin goods work. TY!!!


When I set my sights on a drop, I fire up the auto refresh and get real comfy.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Useful Promo goes live August 30th @ 6pm
> View attachment 4189159
> I've been watching like a hawk, the drop was posted for about 5-10mins. I got the packs in the cart but the freebie selection window wouldn't pop-up. Then, the page refreshed and the drop was gone. View attachment 4189156


I know that he is working on it, tomorrow at 6 pm is when the buy one get one free deal will kick in. I spoke with him and have an update for you all. The bogo has been kicked up a notch..or 2. He took the time to go through all of the previous freebies I sent in that remain in stock. I of course asked him to go ahead and add them all. Soooo, here is the list.the first group are packs of ten.

Pre 2000 Black Domina f3select
Dank Sinatra f2
Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze
Amnesia x Sleeskunk

The packs that contain 7 seeds are

Stardawg f3 select
Fruity Pebbles og f3
White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme
Chocolate Trip f3
Genius Thai Extreme f2

There you have it.


----------



## elkamino (Aug 29, 2018)

*Usefull seeeds promo starts *





*6pm EDT 8-30-2018*
*For every pack you pay for you will receive a free pack of seed's of your choice from the Useful freebie list.*
*New strains plus, restock of popular strains*





*All regular seed packs also come with a pre determined freebie. This pack is listed in the strain description.*
*Useful Freebies*
Amnesia x Sleeskunk 
Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze 
Pre 2000 Black Domina f3 select 
Dank Sinatra f2's 
Triple Dawg (Star Dawg F2 x Star Dawg F2) 
Fruity Pebble OG F3--- 
White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme 
Chocolate Trip F3--- 
Genius Thai Extreme F2--- 
--- = very limited






*new strains of Stray Fox Gardenz*
*plus restock of popular strains*
*NEW fem strain from Stray Fox*
*Katsu's Wonder*

©2018 GREAT LAKES GENETICS | GLG PO BOX 514 CLIO MI 48420 

Web Version Preferences Forward Unsubscribe 

Powered by
GoDaddy Email Marketing ®


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> Pre 2000 Black Domina f3select
> Dank Sinatra f2
> Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze
> Amnesia x Sleeskunk
> ...


are these strains going to be listed with normal stock under the useful section, or are they freebie only?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> are these strains going to be listed with normal stock under the useful section, or are they freebie only?


They are freebies only.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> They are freebies only.


gotcha
lots of interesting stuff, looking forward to working with it


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> gotcha
> lots of interesting stuff, looking forward to working with it


Cool deal, thanks a bunch for the support.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 29, 2018)

I dont no what i want to much fire on the freebies please help hahaha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I was going to take some pictures of the GG x CD this morning but I didnt get around to it ... Wait til you see them all!!!


 GG x CD on top, OC x CD on bottom 29 days


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

CD S1


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4189386 GG x CD on top, OC x CD on bottom 29 days


I can't wait to see them in flower!!! Thanks again for the update.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> I dont no what i want to much fire on the freebies please help hahaha


I hear ya loud and clear my friend, I feel that freebies should be desirable, something to get excited about. I really appreciate the support!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> I hear ya loud and clear my friend, I feel that freebies should be desirable, something to get excited about. I really appreciate the support!!


What's up with the dream cookies??? Are they available???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What's up with the dream cookies??? Are they available???


Actually those were made to hand out as freebies, not available for purchase.


----------



## redzi (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> I remember that commercial, haha!!! Hopefully within the next day or two the buy one get one free deal will go live.


Still selling through GLG only? Seems like that would tie you down to one region or a certain age group. James Bean is a solid retailer...takes CC and his shipping is second to none. Has Archive, Dynasty, Bodhi, TGA, and Rare Dankness along with upstarts like Norstar Genetics. His customers tend to be older and not having that "flavor of the month" mentality like you can find on certain Bodhi threads...Bodhi has good genetics but the idea of showing off your seed packs with no reviews is weird.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> Actually those were made to hand out as freebies, not available for purchase.


Shazbotz!!! Guess I should order some seeds to get those then...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Dragon's Blood Hashplant male I used is a bleeder. It comes from the Hawaiian Sativa that Bodhi used when he made this cross. He worked the line to express the blood pheno. I found a bleeding male that is a BEAST, he is frosty, and bleeds crimson red when you violate him with a pinch or cut in any way. My reading about this has come to the conclusion that plant's that have this "bleeding" trait, have a high brix level, that is a very good thing.


I've had one bleeder before (not a Bodhi strain pictured).
It was like straight blood when I first cut it. I ran to go get my phone and get a pic, but it was both clear and bloody by the time I got back to snap the pic. Been bustin stems a long time and this has been the only time I've ever experienced this. I had to get a pack of the Dragon Blood Hashplant just for this reason alone haha


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 29, 2018)

@Useful Sorry if I missed it in the thread already but what did you cross your Dragon's Blood bleeder pheno with?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Useful Sorry if I missed it in the thread already but what did you cross your Dragon's Blood bleeder pheno with?


I was gonna keep some under wraps, but since you asked,I reckon I should just come clean..lol

Bag of Oranges
Chem 91 skva
Chem 91 jb
HAOG
Rattlesnake Diesel
Carnage OG
Skywalker OG


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 30, 2018)

Chocolate Trip F4

There is one pheno in particular that has set itself apart. I guess this one is leaning more toward the Indigo Diamond parentage?


Fruity Pebbles OG F3

Fairly consistent phenotypic expression thus far


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 30, 2018)

@Useful The fem seeds aren't included in the BOGO sale? All I wanted was the fem seeds.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> @Useful The fem seeds aren't included in the BOGO sale? All I wanted was the fem seeds.


Yeah,right!!! I saw that too!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 30, 2018)

I read this in reference to the 5 freebie seeds attached to individual reg packs, not the BOGO freebies.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 30, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> @Useful The fem seeds aren't included in the BOGO sale? All I wanted was the fem seeds.


If you buy a pack of feminized seeds you should get to choose a pack of freebies from the list that was posted. I want these freebies available for everyone no matter what you purchase.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> If you buy a pack of feminized seeds you should get to choose a pack of freebies from the list that was posted. I want these freebies available for everyone no matter what you purchase.


Better make sure you tell glc thats how you want it done before you get a lot of disgruntled buyers...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I read this in reference to the 5 freebie seeds attached to individual reg packs, not the BOGO freebies.
> 
> View attachment 4189708


I hate to say this, but fuck that shit!!! Its like they're making you buy regs just to get the freebies... When I say they, I don't mean that you are a part of it Useful, im talking about glc... You really should think about going out on your own to end all of the confusion...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Better make sure you tell glc thats how you want it done before you get a lot of disgruntled buyers...


I messaged him before I posted that


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2018)

looks like you could get the luck of the draw on the fem side and get that 7th pack freebie, not sure if its fems or regs. Still a dang good deal, jmho. When you go to checkin other places for fems, and then to get some of those on freebie list, no comparison. Only fems I seem to see the cheapest is like 10 a bean at five or six. Just sayin'. Not a 10 pack plus freebies.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 30, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I read this in reference to the 5 freebie seeds attached to individual reg packs, not the BOGO freebies.
> 
> View attachment 4189708


what he is stating is that the feminized seed packs do not have a free pack attached like the regs do.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> what he is stating is that the feminized seed packs do not have a free pack attached like the regs do.


But that's not fair!!! Sounds like a little kid, doesn't it??? Hahaha!!! I don't like that every seventh pack deal... If im paying 60 bucks for some seeds id better be getting some free ones as well!!! But that's just how I feel... I expect more for my money!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hate to say this, but fuck that shit!!! Its like they're making you buy regs just to get the freebies... When I say they, I don't mean that you are a part of it Useful, im talking about glc... You really should think about going out on your own to end all of the confusion...


There is no confusion, you will get to pick from the freebie list if you by a feminized pack or a regular pack.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> There is no confusion, you will get to pick from the freebie list if you by a feminized pack or a regular pack.


Thats what we wanted to hear!!! Hail to the chief!!!


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 30, 2018)

Man dbj got that on lockdown you know it. I really like great lakes.. Have faith. I think it's cool and I know I've been done right there everytime. I forgot about the 7th deal.. Haha what a cool huge bonus that would be.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> what he is stating is that the feminized seed packs do not have a free pack attached like the regs do.


So you get the free pack, its just not ATTACHED to the pack that i bought is what you're saying???


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> But that's not fair!!! Sounds like a little kid, doesn't it??? Hahaha!!! I don't like that every seventh pack deal... If im paying 60 bucks for some seeds id better be getting some free ones as well!!! But that's just how I feel... I expect more for my money!!!


That every 7th pack is the lucky 7 that useful himself sent in. Everyone chill. Dbj knows what he's doing, but spelling, grammar and syntax is not glg's strongsuit. Having a solid seed stock and promos is however.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> That every 7th pack is the lucky 7 that useful himself sent in. Everyone chill. Dbj knows what he's doing, but spelling, grammar and syntax is not glg's strongsuit. Having a solid seed stock and promos is however.


Im cool, I just like to stir the pot up sometimes


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 30, 2018)

I think it's easier to think of this as a BOGO for Feminized only. For Regular packs, this is a Buy One Get Two, as they will also have a bonus (pre-determined/selected) pack attached. This previously attached bonus pack has nothing to do with the Buy One Get One sale.

Shmozz is also correct that every 7th pack of Feminized seeds will have a bonus pack attached (and that's even closer to every 5th pack, not every 7th pack). Anyone wondering, Useful attaches extras to regs to compensate for male culling... not sure whether that's been mentioned before.

@Frank Nitty I was confused just the same as you and said the same thing when I spoke to Useful.... "So the fems do or don't have a freebie attached?".... I asked him this morning... and they do not have one attached. Even though they don't have a freebie attached, they will come with a choice from the Useful Freebie list and 1 in every 5 to 7 packs WILL be a bonus winner/bonus pack. ... I think GLG just worded things a little vague on their promo and Useful is giving away so much gear (with the BOGO) it made it hard to unveil everything simultaneously. Additionally, DBJ added freebies to the list so it only added to the confusion. I understand where you were coming from but you'll be taken care of with this drop as Useful assured me him and DBJ were straight. Hope this helps, buddy. 

Moving forward - I think the drop should happen in 20 minutes! Looking forward to it..! Best wishes that everyone gets what ya want!


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 30, 2018)

Did someone really just buy the last of the sour princess, right before the sale?.. I thought there were like 3 packs left dang.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 30, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Did someone really just buy the last of the sour princess, right before the sale?.. I thought there were like 3 packs left dang.


Try ordering, think you can get freebies now.

Edit: never mind I can't put the freebies in my cart anymore.


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 30, 2018)

There's no add to cart option for the CD.


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 30, 2018)

Yeah sales on now.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 30, 2018)

Sale is active guys and they're going fast.... at this minute, there's only 5 packs of Chocolate Diesel S1's left.


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 30, 2018)

I got everything I wanted. Much appreciated @Useful. I hope I can do them justice.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 30, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Did someone really just buy the last of the sour princess, right before the sale?.. I thought there were like 3 packs left dang.


seemed like it, i was trying to grab those too

anyone thats trying to get on any of the useful stuff, stock or freebie, should get to it asap


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 30, 2018)

Chocolate D sold out in 10-15 minutes... Still some fire left but it's going quick.
Blessings to everyone who scored!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 30, 2018)

Waited for the promo right @ 6pm but couldn't & still can't order anything from GLG. Get multiple server errors. Site's running slow as molasses. Pissed


----------



## quiescent (Aug 30, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Chocolate D sold out in 10-15 minutes... Still some fire left but it's going quick.
> Blessings to everyone who scored!


It's funny that just a few weeks ago they were sitting, waiting for me to buy them. Give a free pack of seeds with a em and they're gone instantly. 

Someone must've gotten one of the few available FPOG f3s or they didn't get listed cause they weren't there at like 6:02. Still got my pack of gg x cd, woulda bought 2 if the fpogs were there.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 30, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Waited for the promo right @ 6pm but couldn't & still can't order anything from GLG. Get multiple server errors. Site's running slow as molasses. Pissed
> View attachment 4189886


I get that almost every time I've ordered on glg, just retry and it'll probably go through.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> It's funny that just a few weeks ago they were sitting, waiting for me to buy them. Give a free pack of seeds with a em and they're gone instantly.
> 
> Someone must've gotten one of the few available FPOG f3s or they didn't get listed cause they weren't there at like 6:02. Still got my pack of gg x cd, woulda bought 2 of the fpogs were there.


i was trying for the fp og too. can confirm, gone by 6:02


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

I hope that everyone got what they wanted and needed!!!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 30, 2018)

I


SmokeAL0t said:


> Chocolate D sold out in 10-15 minutes... Still some fire left but it's going quick.
> Blessings to everyone who scored!


I didn't know i was cutting it that close! I grabbed the chocolate d and the gg s1's with dank sinatra and pre 2000 bd freebies. But damn I wanted the fpog freebie. I have an fpog male that I'm about to collect pollen from. Would have been cool to have some females to play with. Super stoked on the chocolate d though! Thanks for letting those out useful!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Aug 30, 2018)

Three Chocolate diesels left when I added 1 to cart. All were gone less than 30 seconds later when I checked out. : ( You guys have some fast fingers. Hoping that one comes around again someday.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2018)

The things that I say on here are all in jest... I have said from the beginning and will say to the end(which this may be) that Useful is a super good dude and I never meant to say anything to try and harm his reputation... I mean, who the fuck am I to be able to do something like that? Thanks for everything that you have done for me Useful and im sorry for the misunderstanding... Peace... I'm out...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> The things that I say on here are all in jest... I have said from the beginning and will say to the end(which this may be) that Useful is a super good dude and I never meant to say anything to try and harm his reputation... I mean, who the fuck am I to be able to do something like that? Thanks for everything that you have done for me Useful and im sorry for the misunderstanding... Peace... I'm out...


Hell no!!! You aint going away!!! A misunderstanding is just that,, I look forward to an update pic tomorrow brother!!!


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 31, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> i was trying for the fp og too. can confirm, gone by 6:02


I think the sale started at least a few minutes early. At least that's when the s1s showed up. I started refreshing at 5: 55. Laughing about how schwagyp was probably doin the same. Two minutes in they popped up. The sour princess disappeared closer to 5.. so no idea when the sale actually started. I had checked out by 6:00. Very happy with the sale.

@Useful thank ye!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 31, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> I think the sale started at least a few minutes early. At least that's when the s1s showed up. I started refreshing at 5: 55. Laughing about how schwagyp was probably doin the same. Two minutes in they popped up. The sour princess disappeared closer to 5.. so no idea when the sale actually started. I had checked out by 6:00. Very happy with the sale.
> 
> @Useful thank ye!


You know it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 31, 2018)

Congrats again to everyone who got what they were looking for... Enjoy your grows... I'll post some pictures from time to time but I have no words, they only seem to cause problems...


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 31, 2018)

quiescent said:


> It's funny that just a few weeks ago they were sitting, waiting for me to buy them. .


The very definition of sleeper gear. I hope you get them next time, buddy!

Though there were a few hiccups, this was a great drop. Thanks to Useful and DBJ. 

Also - any mutual fans of nice guys/breeders (in general) and Useful fans alike - this is a fun time in the history of canna to watch another GREAT breeder rise to the top. First drop, first sell out (in a matter of minutes). ..... high congrats are in order to Useful! Keep spreading the love, sir!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Congrats again to everyone who got what they were looking for... Enjoy your grows... I'll post some pictures from time to time but I have no words, they only seem to cause problems...


.......... moving right on along... no problems here, man.

Don't beat yourself up as we ALL have been emotional about drops and if someone's giving you a hard time in private, I'd suggest you talk to Useful about it. You've been an active part of this thread and shouldn't let anyone make ya feel bad. ALL of us have been in your shoes. It's a shame you can't edit the posts ya made in confusion.

Don't be hard on yourself. You're just here to support and have PASSION about Useful gear.... no shame in that. The wording of the promo damn sure wasn't your doing.... Chin up, brother.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 31, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I
> 
> I didn't know i was cutting it that close! I grabbed the chocolate d and the gg s1's with dank sinatra and pre 2000 bd freebies. But damn I wanted the fpog freebie. I have an fpog male that I'm about to collect pollen from. Would have been cool to have some females to play with. Super stoked on the chocolate d though! Thanks for letting those out useful!


LoL..... You probably got one of the last 3 packs I watched disappear just after I typed my 5 pack post. I missed out on the FPOG, too, but no worries as rumor has it ole' Useful has some more in the pipeline!

[Sorry to make multiple posts but it's easier for me than making multiple quotes to reply to people...]

Blessings/Cheers to everyone who got your gear... I've gotta get to work now.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Aug 31, 2018)

Essentially 5 packs for $127. Just like a sore peter, you can't beat it. Thanks Useful and GLG for the bogo!!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 31, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> The very definition of sleeper gear. I hope you get them next time, buddy!
> 
> Though there were a few hiccups, this was a great drop. Thanks to Useful and DBJ.
> 
> Also - any mutual fans of nice guys/breeders (in general) and Useful fans alike - this is a fun time in the history of canna to watch another GREAT breeder rise to the top. First drop, first sell out (in a matter of minutes). ..... high congrats are in order to Useful! Keep spreading the love, sir!


When they were there weeks ago, I got em my man. I know waiting to buy any seeds you really want is a recipe for heart break. Surprised the glue x chocolate diesel wasn't snatched up as the consolation prize for the CD s1.

I agree it's nice to see someone who is doing something cool get appreciated by others.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm glad i got the initial sour princess x chocolate trip drop months ago. Should have got the cds1 a while back, but i also just spent 300 on some exotic gear this month. I'm just happy to get the ggxcd fems with the triple dawg. I really just bought them for the freebies. Not really a fem guy, but I'll give em to my buddy who is going to start growing in a few months. I'll get him setup right with some clones and seeds of Useful and bodhi


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 31, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Very happy with the sale.


likewise. my first batch of useful gear, too


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 31, 2018)

quiescent said:


> When they were there weeks ago, I got em my man. I know waiting to buy any seeds you really want is a recipe for heart break.


Glad you got them! I don't wait to grab gear either.... stopped that mess years ago after learning some cold, costly lessons!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 31, 2018)

Bro unreal how fast that cd sold out missed out again stupid timezones made it tricky is there going to be another cd drop ?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 1, 2018)

I got a bag of FoxFarm's LIghtWarrior for seed starting today. I used it for a long time and had great germination rates with it, so I'll start using it again. Anyways, I'm about to pop my first packs of Useful seeds! I'm probably going to start 2x packs and I am leaning towards A13 and Bag of Oranges(wife's pick).


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 1, 2018)

Managed to grab a Chocolate Diesel S1 with Black Domina bonus and a Chocolate covered Strawberry x Fire Cookies with Dank Sinatra bonus... had to duck out of the theater watching the original Alien movie to catch the drop but I managed!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Chocolate Diesel s1...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel fem 32 days...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chocolate Diesel s1...View attachment 4190991


I dont know whats going on with these leaves, don't really care... It's still coming up strong, im happy with the results so far!!! You are the man Useful!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I dont know whats going on with these leaves, don't really care... It's still coming up strong, im happy with the results so far!!! You are the man Useful!!!


They don't look too bad, that Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel is a little beast!! How long are you planning to veg her before the flip??? Thanks again for the update.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> They don't look too bad, that Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel is a little beast!! How long are you planning to veg her before the flip??? Thanks again for the update.


Ive got two autos in there with them... The autos have already been flowering, could I flower at 14-10?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 32 days...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 1, 2018)

Wow!! This thread has really been moving in the last couple of days!! Rather than attempt to quote everyone I will make a statement or 2. The support that I received when the drop and bogo went live went way beyond my expectations, I will take this opportunity right now to send you all a big cyber hug. I really appreciate you all giving the Useful Seeds brand a spot in your cherished gardens.

I will make more Chocolate Diesel s1's, it seems that I should also make some more Fruity Pebbles OG?? 

On another note, the NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud project is doing very well.I should have a bunch of seeds to give away around Christmas time.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got two autos in there with them... The autos have already been flowering, could I flower at 14-10?


Time to get your other tent rockin!!! That way you can veg up the Magilla Gorilla in the tent with your auto stuff...yep.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Time to get your other tent rockin!!! That way you can veg up the Magilla Gorilla in the tent with your auto stuff...yep.


Gotcha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

What do you think of this?


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Wow!! This thread has really been moving in the last couple of days!! Rather than attempt to quote everyone I will make a statement or 2. The support that I received when the drop and bogo went live went way beyond my expectations, I will take this opportunity right now to send you all a big cyber hug. I really appreciate you all giving the Useful Seeds brand a spot in your cherished gardens.
> 
> I will make more Chocolate Diesel s1's, it seems that I should also make some more Fruity Pebbles OG??
> 
> On another note, the NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud project is doing very well.I should have a bunch of seeds to give away around Christmas time.


I would love to try some fruity pebbles og.if you need a teaster please let me know for a friend grew one out and it was a fem bean and we all love the smell and tast and it had a great high to it.the bad thing was he don't know where that seed came from for a nother friend of his got that 1 bean as a freebey and he forgot where that bean came from.i would love to have 100 of them beans if you sell in bulk if you do pm me the price for 100 of them.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What do you think of this? View attachment 4191199


That is a big bud there, im pretty sure this gal took a month longer time wise, 1.5 gallon hempy.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

I most only grow fem beans now where I am getting older and can only grow so many and I need no males.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> That is a big bud there, im pretty sure this gal took a month longer time wise, 1.5 gallon hempy.View attachment 4191202


that looks killer.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> That is a big bud there, im pretty sure this gal took a month longer time wise, 1.5 gallon hempy.View attachment 4191202


Wow


----------



## macsnax (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Wow!! This thread has really been moving in the last couple of days!! Rather than attempt to quote everyone I will make a statement or 2. The support that I received when the drop and bogo went live went way beyond my expectations, I will take this opportunity right now to send you all a big cyber hug. I really appreciate you all giving the Useful Seeds brand a spot in your cherished gardens.
> 
> I will make more Chocolate Diesel s1's, it seems that I should also make some more Fruity Pebbles OG??
> 
> On another note, the NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud project is doing very well.I should have a bunch of seeds to give away around Christmas time.


Yes fpog please. I'm curious, have you tried reversing it?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wow


Wow is right brother, I touched base on this previously with you. Hempy containers/passive hydro is a super cool way to grow. But with anything hydro, your root temperature is a huge factor. Ya gotta keep them cool, otherwise death is imminent.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yes fpog please. I'm curious, have you tried reversing it?


Um, someone did reverse it previously, the results were not favorable.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Um, someone did reverse it previously, the results were not favorable.


Do you sell beans in bulk?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Wow!! This thread has really been moving in the last couple of days!! Rather than attempt to quote everyone I will make a statement or 2. The support that I received when the drop and bogo went live went way beyond my expectations, I will take this opportunity right now to send you all a big cyber hug. I really appreciate you all giving the Useful Seeds brand a spot in your cherished gardens.
> 
> I will make more Chocolate Diesel s1's, it seems that I should also make some more Fruity Pebbles OG??
> 
> On another note, the NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud project is doing very well.I should have a bunch of seeds to give away around Christmas time.





Useful said:


> Wow is right brother, I touched base on this previously with you. Hempy containers/passive hydro is a super cool way to grow. But with anything hydro, your root temperature is a huge factor. Ya gotta keep them cool, otherwise death is imminent.


Im using autopots in my cabinet with autos


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 2, 2018)

Kicking my self for missing out on the chocolate diesal i will get them next time do you think you will do the star dawgs freebies again or do you have any pineapple strains in the works ?


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 2, 2018)

@Frank Nitty wow sweet auto. What strain is that in your cabinet there? That looks big. I saw your other Auto and I was going to recommend to you either world of seeds coffee ryder or really any strain by sweet seed.. they bost having the best Autos in the world.. 
But that plant in your cabinet looks like a beautiful beast.

I grew world of seeds coffee Ryder -columbian goldxruderalis which tasted so much like coffee. Good high was solid at around 19% really good.

Also sweet seeds big devil was very impressed with it's veg growth, I left it in a box under a CFL forgot about it... I came back to a jungle in a box!! They claim to have the best autos in the world.. 
I however did not grow them to full potential so I just judge them from the high. 

Also Mephisto genetics being inspired by South Park is cool.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> Um, someone did reverse it previously, the results were not favorable.


Oh I know, I was just curious if anyone else has tried and gotten the same results. I actually found the fpog male I mentioned earlier, no sexual confusion, in a pack of fems.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> @Frank Nitty wow sweet auto. What strain is that in your cabinet there? That looks big. I saw your other Auto and I was going to recommend to you either world of seeds coffee ryder or really any strain by sweet seed.. they bost having the best Autos in the world..
> But that plant in your cabinet looks like a beautiful beast.
> 
> I grew world of seeds coffee Ryder -columbian goldxruderalis which tasted so much like coffee. Good high was solid at around 19% really good.
> ...


Mephisto genetics forum stomper... If you want to grow autos, go to them... Like Useful spends most of the time creating super reg seeds, with the occasional fem, mephisto does nothing but autos... That is the lane they're in and thats where they stay... I will only buy seeds from them and useful... Ive seen what they have ,I've grown what they have and I love what they have!!! And I haven't even started really with what I have from useful!!! That Long Valley Royal Kush is calling me!!! Pretty soon I'm going to answer the phone!!! Mephisto genetics and Useful Seeds are the best out there for me!!! And you can put that in your pipe and smoke it!!! Literally!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Kicking my self for missing out on the chocolate diesal i will get them next time do you think you will do the star dawgs freebies again or do you have any pineapple strains in the works ?


Chocolate Diesel S1


----------



## quiescent (Sep 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yes fpog please. I'm curious, have you tried reversing it?


Another "yes, please" on the fpog bro. Assuming from jaws f2s?


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Sep 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> I will make more Chocolate Diesel s1's, it seems that I should also make some more Fruity Pebbles OG??
> 
> On another note, the NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud project is doing very well.I should have a bunch of seeds to give away around Christmas time.


Just edited my list of goals for the rest of the year. "Get CD s1's and 79CTB" is in bold with a star next to it. Checking this thread daily.


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 2, 2018)

@Frank Nitty I just ran the autos from freebies, but that mephisto plant is gorgeous I just had to pipe up. I doubt I could grow them well unless I upgrade from cheap led.

And yeah you can def run at 13 or 14 hours of light, more light = bigger buds. More night time = more thc resin. Theres another page on rollitup talking about that. Seems accurate as far as I know.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> @Frank Nitty I just ran the autos from freebies, but that mephisto plant is gorgeous I just had to pipe up. I doubt I could grow them well unless I upgrade from cheap led.
> 
> And yeah you can def run at 13 or 14 hours of light, more light = bigger buds. More night time = more thc resin. Theres another page on rollitup talking about that. Seems accurate as far as I know.


What kind of light do you have?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What kind of light do you have?


Get yourself a qb100 from Amazon,or a qb288 135w kit from hlg... Depending on the size of the grow room /tent, you can decide how many lights you will need... I have both... Qb100 in my 2x2x3 tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Get yourself a qb100 from Amazon,or a qb288 135w kit from hlg... Depending on the size of the grow room /tent, you can decide how many lights you will need... I have both... Qb100 in my 2x2x3 tent...View attachment 4191421


And qb288 135w kit  in my cabinet


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 2, 2018)

One day I'll upgrade to qb, typed that up but it didn't make it in the post I guess. I just have cheap shit off amazon. Yeah I want the qb288.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> One day


I paid 150 USD for the qb100, 187 USD for the qb288... Trust me, it is well worth it!!!


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 2, 2018)

I know it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> I know it.


It doesn't matter, as long as you know what you're doing, you can make anything work for you... Believe that...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 2, 2018)

DankDonut, check your inbox


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Get yourself a qb100 from Amazon,or a qb288 135w kit from hlg... Depending on the size of the grow room /tent, you can decide how many lights you will need... I have both... Qb100 in my 2x2x3 tent...View attachment 4191421


Two more forum stompers growing on the left... Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel, and Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, both fems, on the right, courtesy of mephisto and useful!!! The best of both worlds!!!


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> it seems that I should also make some more Fruity Pebbles OG??


please do
i have only read about this one and am very curious to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## quiescent (Sep 2, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> please do
> i have only read about this one and am very curious to see what all the fuss is about


I've only had flowers and grown crosses but its super tasty, potent and gives you a super good vibe with a gentle comedown. Seems to grow well enough in the crosses. 

Hopefully these would be available for purchase if this ever materializes. I don't think I've seen anyone actively working the line for purchase in a grip.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Do you sell beans in bulk?


I'm sorry I do not sell seeds directly, however I will make the Fruity Pebbles available in the near future.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Kicking my self for missing out on the chocolate diesal i will get them next time do you think you will do the star dawgs freebies again or do you have any pineapple strains in the works ?


No more Stardawg in the future. I currently do not have any Pineapple things going at the moment. Sour Strawberry Gelato, and something else is coming up soon, along with a Dragon's Blood Hashplant cross or two.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Another "yes, please" on the fpog bro. Assuming from jaws f2s?


Actually not Jaws, An old friend paid a bunch of money for a pack back in the day. He made the f2's and hooked me up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> No more Stardawg in the future. I currently do not have any Pineapple things going at the moment. Sour Strawberry Gelato, and something else is coming up soon, along with a Dragon's Blood Hashplant cross or two.


Slurp, slurp...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Slurp, slurp...


Hahaha!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahaha!!


Cant stop drooling over the selection


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 2, 2018)

Cant wait for the christmas bud sale will that be coming out the same time as the banana kush seeds ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Cant wait for the christmas bud sale will that be coming out the same time as the banana kush seeds ?


I'm excited to hand out the Christmas Tree Bud seeds!! The Banana Kush s1's are about ready now, along with Chem D x Banana Kush.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm excited to hand out the Christmas Tree Bud seeds!! The Banana Kush s1's are about ready now, along with Chem D x Banana Kush.


Gurgle gurgle gurgle


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 2, 2018)

Here's all 3 of my Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at about 30F

1 - purpling stems in veg, green in flower. 

2 - my green pheno and favorite so far. 
 
3 - purpling in veg and now I can see it darkening up in spots


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 2, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here's all 3 of my Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at about 30F
> 
> 1 - purpling stems in veg, green in flower. View attachment 4191694
> 
> ...


What smells these ladies throwing off?


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 2, 2018)

Very sweet all around. 2 and 3 remind me of fruit loops, 1 is a bit more earthy.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 2, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Very sweet all around. 2 and 3 remind me of fruit loops, 1 is a bit more earthy.


They all look great. I can see why #2 is calling you, but #1 isn't shy about the frost. #3 looks like she's going to be very photogenic when the coloring matures. They all look healthy, nice work.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 2, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> They all look great. I can see why #2 is calling you, but #1 isn't shy about the frost. #3 looks like she's going to be very photogenic when the coloring matures. They all look healthy, nice work.


Thanks! They've really been easy to grow. No problems whatsoever. I'm eager to see how they all turn out! 

First grow of Useful has me looking to pop some more right away! I might have to do the In The Pines f2 I got from him next


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here's all 3 of my Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at about 30F
> 
> 1 - purpling stems in veg, green in flower. View attachment 4191694
> 
> ...


Very nice update!! They are all good lookin, but something about that #3 , I just have a feeling about that one.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's got the best smell of the 3 and it's clone rooted the fastest as well. Huge contributing factors when it comes to picking a keeper. All credit to you my man!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Thanks! They've really been easy to grow. No problems whatsoever. I'm eager to see how they all turn out!
> 
> First grow of Useful has me looking to pop some more right away! I might have to do the In The Pines f2 I got from him next


Thanks a bunch man. You could run that preservation line, or, you could run a Dragon's Blood Hashplant cross, just sayin.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 2, 2018)

Happy to run another round of testers! I have a pack of dragonsblood from bodhi as well, I'd like to run them side by side to find similarities


----------



## elkamino (Sep 2, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here's all 3 of my Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at about 30F
> 
> 1 - purpling stems in veg, green in flower. View attachment 4191694
> 
> ...


Plants look great @Shmozz ! 

Buds appear on schedule... but that leaf frost is incredible... right?! 




Useful said:


> Very nice update!! They are all good lookin, but something about that #3 , I just have a feeling about that one.


@Useful , which side would you say brings so much frost to the leaves, the CCS or the FC?  Thanks !


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Plants look great @Shmozz !
> 
> Buds appear on schedule... but that leaf frost is incredible... right?!
> 
> ...


I honestly can't say, the Fire Cookie male was a frosty fella, I just had a feeling about him and went with it. By the way, both of the parents are from f2 stock. My initial run with the Chocolate Covered Strawberries didn't give me what I was looking for, so I made f2's and went hunting. Same thing with the Fire Cookies, the f2 line treasure chest gave me the frosty male, and 2 beautiful potent ladies, sadly one of those ladies was lost, but the better of the two survived. So I pollinated her with reversed Banana Kush pollen to give as freebies with my lucky 7 promotion.

Sorry for the long response, I just wanted to be transparent, and informative .


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 2, 2018)

The pines is that the same strain that placed at emerald cup few years back or different strain all together?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> The pines is that the same strain that placed at emerald cup few years back or different strain all together?


That's the one, Aficionados In The Pines. Very nice strain.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2018)

Dammit Missed the drop!


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 3, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4191911


I'd be happy to serve as ski patrol on that mountain!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I'd be happy to serve as ski patrol on that mountain!


Right!! I thought that was pretty dang cool.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Dammit Missed the drop!


Oh oh!!! Did everything sell out?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Sooo, im thinking about topping every spot that can be topped on the GG x CD... What would be the end result of that? Good, bad, or ugly? Day 34...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Sooo, im thinking about topping every spot that can be topped on the GG x CD... What would be the end result of that? Good, bad, or ugly? Day 34...View attachment 4192133


It will give you more tops, it will also slow her down a bit. But she will snap right back for ya.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> It will give you more tops, it will also slow her down a bit. But she will snap right back for ya.


I think im gonna leave it alone and let her do her thing... How are you doing on this fine day??? I chopped that auto yesterday, took me about 4 and a half hours to trim her!!! Thats my ocd kicking in... Okay old man, let's get back to where we used to be, right?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 3, 2018)

Please tell me you you are doing some more id pay you both my lungs hahaha but for real would love to get my hands on it


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think im gonna leave it alone and let her do her thing... How are you doing on this fine day??? I chopped that auto yesterday, took me about 4 and a half hours to trim her!!! Thats my ocd kicking in... Okay old man, let's get back to where we used to be, right?


I actually like the way she looks right now. Doin pretty good, fired up the old charcoal grill and smoke box, yummy.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Please tell me you you are doing some more id pay you both my lungs hahaha but for real would love to get my hands it


I will be making more Chocolate Diesel s1's.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> I actually like the way she looks right now. Doin pretty good, fired up the old charcoal grill and smoke box, yummy.


Yeah my girl just fired up the grill also... Im inside... Its too hot for me!!!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Sep 3, 2018)

Im definitly getting those cds this time are you ever going to do the pines again if you do please let me know id love to get my hands on that strain


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Im definitly getting those cds this time are you ever going to do the pines again if you do please let me know id love to get my hands on that strain


I only did the In the Pines for preservation purposes, I may make more in the future to pass around.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 3, 2018)

and the ChemD fems, are they comin up? Sure hope so!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and the ChemD fems, are they comin up? Sure hope so!


I'm going to start that project in the next week or so. I was just waiting for her to get a little bigger.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

On another note, this little Blueberry Hashplant is really impressing me.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> On another note, this little Blueberry Hashplant is really impressing me.
> View attachment 4192309


My one blueberry hp was super impressive last year. It was outside in a shady spot and I still had amazing tric coverage and a sweet and hashy taste. Made the most potent edibles I've ever done up. I keep getting asked for a batch like the one the bbhp made


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> My one blueberry hp was super impressive last year. It was outside in a shady spot and I still had amazing tric coverage and a sweet and hasty taste. Made the most potent edibles I've ever done up. I keep getting asked for a batch like the one the bbhp made


I ran some Blueberry Hashplant a few four years ago, had one that smelled just like fresh baked Italian bread with a berry cough drop mixed in, it tasted the same way.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> I ran some Blueberry Hashplant a few four years ago, had one that smelled just like fresh baked Italian bread with a berry cough drop mixed in, it tasted the same way.


Very interesting. I'm still saving the rest of my pack for a rainy day. It's a crazy good yeilder and had bag appeal for days. I bet the bbhp x dbhp will have some zingers for sure


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Very interesting. I'm still saving the rest of my pack for a rainy day. It's a crazy good yeilder and had bag appeal for days. I bet the bbhp x dbhp will have some zingers for sure


The one I mentioned was a big yielding gal as well. We have high hopes for the Blueberry Hashplant x Dragon's Blood Hashplant, we are going to run some and see what happens. 

I want to share something funny, with all the talk about Fruity Pebbles lately, I had a dream last night that I was at a store buying Apollo Pebbles bud. I woke up thinking, dang I can do that....lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> And qb288 135w kit View attachment 4191422 in my cabinet


Small pot has 2 cd s1's and 2 pineapple express autos...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> No more Stardawg in the future. I currently do not have any Pineapple things going at the moment. Sour Strawberry Gelato, and something else is coming up soon, along with a Dragon's Blood Hashplant cross or two.


Ill take anything with Gelato in it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Get yourself a qb100 from Amazon,or a qb288 135w kit from hlg... Depending on the size of the grow room /tent, you can decide how many lights you will need... I have both... Qb100 in my 2x2x3 tent...View attachment 4191421


Gorilla glue x chocolate diesel and orange cookies x chocolate diesel on the right


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What do you think of this? View attachment 4191199


Afterthought autos gas and guns regular auto...


----------



## macsnax (Sep 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> The one I mentioned was a big yielding gal as well. We have high hopes for the Blueberry Hashplant x Dragon's Blood Hashplant, we are going to run some and see what happens.
> 
> I want to share something funny, with all the talk about Fruity Pebbles lately, I had a dream last night that I was at a store buying Apollo Pebbles bud. I woke up thinking, dang I can do that....lol


If that's not a sign, I don't what is.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> If that's not a sign, I don't what is.


I know right, I will for sure keep it in the back of my head.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> I know right, I will for sure keep it in the back of my head.


Push it further to the front, that way it stays on your mind more often...


----------



## docta genius (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey Useful, I missed out on the Black Domina f3's on the GLG promo, wondering if you had any plans to use the Black Domina again?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 4, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Hey Useful, I missed out on the Black Domina f3's on the GLG promo, wondering if you had any plans to use the Black Domina again?


At the moment I do not, but ya never know.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah i was so bummed the Black Dominas f3 and Chocolate Diesel s1 sold out so fast. Please make more Black Domina Useful!! Btw congrats on selling out so fast


----------



## docta genius (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah im pretty butthurt I slept on that shit. I would love to get my hand on some. If anyone got the f3's and was planning on making f4's lmk lol.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm going to start that project in the next week or so. I was just waiting for her to get a little bigger.


Someone mentioned you were working on the D s1's , can you guesstimate when they'll drop and will that be at GLG? Thanks in advance


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 5, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Yeah i was so bummed the Black Dominas f3 and Chocolate Diesel s1 sold out so fast. Please make more Black Domina Useful!! Btw congrats on selling out so fast


Thanks a bunch for your kindness. We will see what the future holds for the Black Domina.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Someone mentioned you were working on the D s1's , can you guesstimate when they'll drop and will that be at GLG? Thanks in advance


If D meant Chem D, yes in about a week or so I will begin that project. Hard to give a timeline on the drop, there will be some available at Great Lakes Genetics when they are ready.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

GG x CD is looking spectacular!!! Day  37


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

OC x CD... Not bushy at all, but still looking good and healthy!!! Day 37


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

CD s1... I forget how old it is... Coming up nice though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

Look at this crazy leaf!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2018)

As always, thanks for the updates. How long before you flower that GG xCD???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> As always, thanks for the updates. How long before you flower that GG xCD???


Does it have to be 12/12? Im trying 14/10 since I asked you Saturday or Sunday... It's working for an auto that I had to take out of 24/0...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Does it have to be 12/12? Im trying 14/10 since I asked you Saturday or Sunday... It's working for an auto that I had to take out of 24/0...


You can do 14/10.I think it will just take her a little longer to ripen.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> You can do 14/10.I think it will just take her a little longer to ripen.


Same with the auto... Here's what I think is a great question, once it starts to flower do I have to keep it at those intervals of 14/10,12/12,etc?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Same with the auto... Here's what I think is a great question, once it starts to flower do I have to keep it at those intervals of 14/10,12/12,etc?[/QUOTE
> With the Gorilla Glue x Chocolate Diesel you can you can go from 14/10 to12/12 . I'm pretty sure that the auto plants like more light.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> If D meant Chem D, yes in about a week or so I will begin that project. Hard to give a timeline on the drop, there will be some available at Great Lakes Genetics when they are ready.


Yes sir I look forward to those, also I believe I picked up those chocolate D's awhile back, was it the second drop they sold out so quick? I thought those were a good buy. Thanks


----------



## The GreenBastard (Sep 6, 2018)

Just saw that James Bean has some Useful Seeds listed. CD S1's are there, for those that are still looking. Oh yeah, and some Black Domina freebies as well!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 6, 2018)

Tis the season to be jolly...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Tis the season to be jolly...
> View attachment 4194066[/QUOT
> Nice... When are you going to pop em'?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 6, 2018)

I'll be popping them today.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I'll be popping them today.


Alright then, I'll be watching!!!
Shit, I want some too!!! You had those, or did you just get them?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 6, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Alright then, I'll be watching!!!
> Shit, I want some too!!! You had those, or did you just get them?


Just got them.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 6, 2018)

Jus ordered gg x chocolate diesel fems & got @Nu-Be dank sinatra's as freebies from glg-super stoked-hopefully dbj throws in some bag dawg genetics as well


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 6, 2018)

Congrats on the James Bean listing, @Useful !!!! https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-useful-seeds Mark one down for the good guys! If I know you, you got more up your sleeve! 

Grats @MustangStudFarm @Bubby'sndalab and everybody else who picked up those Dank Sinatra F2. I wanted to let you know a couple things about them. They were open pollinated, 4 guys and 3 girls, in organic soil under COB LEDs. All four guys ended up being frosty, but the two boys in back were _extra_ frosty from the get-go.


My objective in making these was genetic preservation for the community of one of bodhi's lost beauties. More than a few old heads say this one is in their top 5 for potency and strong medicinal effects.


DS is a relatively light feeder who doesn't need a lot of N. She's not slow, but since she's a indica, she grows squat and bushy. She likes light defoliation and a lot of airflow because her buds are extremely dense, but don't strip her down or you'll stunt her growth.


Although I took these ladies to day 70 to ensure the beans ripened, some phenos will be ready at 8 weeks. 


As you might expect, these ladies smell _dank_. They're not a loud, Loud, LOUD!!! strain, but you can expect berry, mint and menthol earthy tones, with the occasional lime-leaner.


In the treasure chest of open pollinated F2, anything's possible, as shown by @torontoke finding great variation in his phenos, with an outlier cherry leaner with sativa-ish leaves. Check out his journal - he's got a few of these F2 in their 3rd and 4th week of flowering, and they're looking great!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/shootin-fer-mids-if-im-lucky.957103/

Keep an eye on that guy because he just finished some Landos Stash F2 that might get spread around these here parts in the future.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus ordered gg x chocolate diesel fems & got @Nu-Be dank sinatra's as freebies from glg-super stoked-hopefully dbj throws in some bag dawg genetics as well



Dont quote me on this...literally 
Im under the impression the vender freebies and the breeder freebies are two seperate things. I think you'll still get the Bad Dawgs as well since they are vendor freebies and the Dank Sinatras are breeder freebies that come attached with Useful Seeds.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yes sir I look forward to those, also I believe I picked up those chocolate D's awhile back, was it the second drop they sold out so quick? I thought those were a good buy. Thanks


Thanks for the support!! The second drop did go quicker than I had anticipated. It was quite the experience to be honest.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Dont quote me on this...literally .


I think you're right


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

I'll figure it out somehow...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Congrats on the James Bean listing, @Useful !!!! https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-useful-seeds Mark one down for the good guys! If I know you, you got more up your sleeve!
> 
> Grats @MustangStudFarm @Bubby'sndalab and everybody else who picked up those Dank Sinatra F2. I wanted to let you know a couple things about them. They were open pollinated, 4 guys and 3 girls, in organic soil under COB LEDs. All four guys ended up being frosty, but the two boys in back were _extra_ frosty from the get-go.
> View attachment 4194113
> ...


Thanks a bunch my friend. A close and personal friend of mine was just talking about freebies. We both felt like they should have descriptions as well.When your goal is to give away freebies that actually match the quality of the seeds purchased, descriptions should be available. I'm going to work on that, for now Nu-Be just did exactly what I feel needs to be done in the future.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 6, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Congrats on the James Bean listing, @Useful !!!! https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-useful-seeds Mark one down for the good guys! If I know you, you got more up your sleeve!
> 
> Grats @MustangStudFarm @Bubby'sndalab and everybody else who picked up those Dank Sinatra F2. I wanted to let you know a couple things about them. They were open pollinated, 4 guys and 3 girls, in organic soil under COB LEDs. All four guys ended up being frosty, but the two boys in back were _extra_ frosty from the get-go.
> View attachment 4194113
> ...


Thanks for all the info-appreciate your generosity my man


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes, I meant to say the same. ^^^ Very cool seeing guys trying to preserve good genetics.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yes, I meant to say the same. ^^^ Very cool seeing guys trying to preserve good genetics.





Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks for all the info-appreciate your generosity my man


I couldn't agree with you more. Nu-Be is one of a kind for sure. I have to also call out , and give love to @torontoke , he did something so special for the canna community without even knowing it was happening. I can't give the details yet, but it is pretty dang cool!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus ordered gg x chocolate diesel fems & got @Nu-Be dank sinatra's as freebies from glg-super stoked-hopefully dbj throws in some bag dawg genetics as well


Thank you for your support. I really appreciate it.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. Nu-Be is one of a kind for sure. I have to also call out , and give love to @torontoke , he did something so special for the canna community without even knowing it was happening. I can't give the details yet, but it is pretty dang cool!!!


Sweet I like your surprises!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 6, 2018)

The GreenBastard said:


> Just saw that James Bean has some Useful Seeds listed. CD S1's are there, for those that are still looking. Oh yeah, and some Black Domina freebies as well!


Hows the checkout/payment process work over there? I checked the site out earlier but I didn't get that figured out. Do you have to be in a green state?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus ordered gg x chocolate diesel fems & got @Nu-Be dank sinatra's as freebies from glg-super stoked-hopefully dbj throws in some bag dawg genetics as well


Just checked out with the same, after seeing those pics of DS( good job there Nu-Be) I had too. Might have been last pk ggxcd not sure though.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 7, 2018)

Side Shot


Just got some Alfalfa fresh extraction to get that triacontanol in there...

Overhead shot

One of the Trips is displaying a leaf deformation, but new growth doesn't seem to have it. It's the only one showing, so I'm sure there is no systemic issue (pH,nutes,etc.)


Group shot, the blue label plants dividing the Fruity Pebbles (yellow tags) and Chocolate Trips (red tags) are 3 (Chem '91 x C99)


----------



## The GreenBastard (Sep 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hows the checkout/payment process work over there? I checked the site out earlier but I didn't get that figured out. Do you have to be in a green state?


There's an order info tab on their site. Click on that and there's an e-mail address to contact JBC for ordering information. Hope that helps.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 7, 2018)

JBC will answer promptly to any email sent. If you happen to send an email and not receive a reply, please feel free to shoot me a private message and I should be able to help get you in contact with them so you can get your Useful gear..... New website should launch in less than a month and it will be much more self-explanitory/user-friendly. Good things coming!

=]

(Been busy but things are looking great, Mr. Useful! You gotta be proud to see the pictures of frosty fire start piling up!)


----------



## boybelue (Sep 7, 2018)

The GreenBastard said:


> There's an order info tab on their site. Click on that and there's an e-mail address to contact JBC for ordering information. Hope that helps.





SmokeAL0t said:


> JBC will answer promptly to any email sent. If you happen to send an email and not receive a reply, please feel free to shoot me a private message and I should be able to help get you in contact with them so you can get your Useful gear..... New website should launch in less than a month and it will be much more self-explanitory/user-friendly. Good things coming!
> 
> =]
> 
> (Been busy but things are looking great, Mr. Useful! You gotta be proud to see the pictures of frosty fire start piling up!)


Much thanks guys, seen so much i wanted over there. Im such a freakin seed hoarder lol, I want em all


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 7, 2018)

Reworked logo (inspired by Schwaggy's watermark).


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 7, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Reworked logo (inspired by Schwaggy's watermark).


Nice!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 7, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Reworked logo (inspired by Schwaggy's watermark).


I like it!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 8, 2018)

Got one hold out with the Christmas Tree Bud beans


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 8, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Got one hold out with the Christmas Tree Bud beans
> View attachment 4195129


You were not kidding about popping them right away!! I had 2 that didn't make it.


----------



## Elchavo421 (Sep 8, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4194423
> Side Shot
> View attachment 4194424
> 
> ...


im new new here...i just found out abou u today..love your directions...chem x 99? Hows that differ from dukes current release of the same or is this that? Also i would to try your domina!!! Is they're any close connection to coastal domina here with your f3's ...look forward to that choc diesel, any info would be fabulous...sorry if i didnt go deeper into this thread if the info already has been passed along. Ty !!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 8, 2018)

Elchavo421 said:


> im new new here...i just found out abou u today..love your directions...chem x 99? Hows that differ from dukes current release of the same or is this that? Also i would to try your domina!!! Is they're any close connection to coastal domina here with your f3's ...look forward to that choc diesel, any info would be fabulous...sorry if i didnt go deeper into this thread if the info already has been passed along. Ty !!


Well, the breeder here would be Useful, I'm just posting the updates on Useful's gear. I can try to answer your other questions. The Chem '91 x C99 are Duke's FEM freebies from the Helena pack.

To my knowledge, James Bean Co. currently has Useful's beans (Including the Chocolate Diesel) and the Black Domina freebie promo going on now. Coastal is using a pre-2000 Sensi Seeds Black Domina, so they come from the same era.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 8, 2018)

Useful said:


> You were not kidding about popping them right away!! I had 2 that didn't make it.


I'm not giving up on the hold out just yet.


----------



## Elchavo421 (Sep 8, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Well, the breeder here would be Useful, I'm just posting the updates on Useful's gear. I can try to answer your other questions. The Chem '91 x C99 are Duke's FEM freebies from the Helena pack.
> 
> To my knowledge, James Bean Co. currently has Useful's beans (Including the Chocolate Diesel) and the Black Domina freebie promo going on now. Coastal is using a pre-2000 Sensi Seeds Black Domina, so they come from the same era.


excellent, super helpful. Thankyou


----------



## docta genius (Sep 8, 2018)

Thankful JBC got the Black Domina f3, was able to snag a pack, thanks USeful.
(looks like i might have to be the one to make f4's to spread)
I have the Black Lights (Black Domina x NL1) from Coastal as well, so I should pop the two packs side by side.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 8, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I'm not giving up on the hold out just yet.


Hopefully it will come out and play, lol. Thanks for filling in for me today and laying out some information for folks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 8, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Thankful JBC got the Black Domina f3, was able to snag a pack, thanks USeful.
> (looks like i might have to be the one to make f4's to spread)
> I have the Black Lights (Black Domina x NL1) from Coastal as well, so I should pop the two packs side by side.


Thanks a bunch for the support!! I have not personally ran any Coastal gear, but I have read , and heard a lot of great things about their product.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 8, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hopefully it will come out and play, lol. Thanks for filling in for me today and laying out some information for folks.


Happy to help


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry I haven't been around for a month or two... how do we get hold of the xmas tree seeds? Are those the random freebies or available for sale? Thanks


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 9, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a month or two... how do we get hold of the xmas tree seeds? Are those the random freebies or available for sale? Thanks


They will be available in December as freebies. Welcome back SensiPuff!!


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 9, 2018)

You're the man. Keep it up!!


----------



## The GreenBastard (Sep 9, 2018)

After reading Nu-Be's incredible breakdown of the Dank Sinatra f2 process i was wondering about the process for the f3-ing of the Black Domina. Any specific traits or phenos that stood out to you? Was sensi's original description fairly accurate? Thanks for your time and for doing what you do.


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 9, 2018)

So I finally have room to pop some seeds. 
BLOOD ORANGE X GTE
SOUR PRINCESS X GTE are in for the swim
Updates in the near future


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 9, 2018)

CCS x FC #2 starting it's fade at just about 6 weeks. This is going to be a fast finisher. I probably will cut at 8-9 weeks, but I'll be taking samples at 7 to see what's up!
 
I still think it'll be my keeper. This pheno has the smell of #3, the frost of #1, and is packing on the most weight. I have a clone rooted and will take it another run for sure

@Useful is this one more of a FC or CCS fade going on? I'm loving the dark hues it's getting


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 9, 2018)

The GreenBastard said:


> After reading Nu-Be's incredible breakdown of the Dank Sinatra f2 process i was wondering about the process for the f3-ing of the Black Domina. Any specific traits or phenos that stood out to you? Was sensi's original description fairly accurate? Thanks for your time and for doing what you do.


The Black Domina is a special cultivar.I was searching for something in that line and I didn't find it and decided to move along. Not to take anything away,it is a great strain. I know that Bob at Coastal has been working it as well, he quite possibly has found what I was searching for. You have a chance of finding it in the f3.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 9, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> CCS x FC #2 starting it's fade at just about 6 weeks. This is going to be a fast finisher. I probably will cut at 8-9 weeks, but I'll be taking samples at 7 to see what's up!
> View attachment 4195988
> I still think it'll be my keeper. This pheno has the smell of #3, the frost of #1, and is packing on the most weight. I have a clone rooted and will take it another run for sure
> 
> @Useful is this one more of a FC or CCS fade going on? I'm loving the dark hues it's getting


Thanks a bunch for the updates, that is leaning towards the Chocolate Covered Strawberries for sure.


----------



## docta genius (Sep 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> The Black Domina is a special cultivar.I was searching for something in that line and I didn't find it and decided to move along. Not to take anything away,it is a great strain. I know that Bob at Coastal has been working it as well, he quite possibly has found what I was searching for. You have a chance of finding it in the f3.


It's too bad you didn't find what you were looking for, I hope it's somewhere in there.
I think I read Sensi said the keeper pheno was taller, with one dominant cola, and the darker hues.


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 10, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This was helpful! Josh Kelley kept talking about "Garden Giants" and I didn't know what he was talking about. He uses mushrooms to break down his compost! Not only are the mushrooms tasty and break down compost faster, but they pull a lot of phosphorus out of the soil!!! Excellent info!!!!!! Mushrooms are high in P, so I imagine that they do pull it from the soil. I connected the dots myself and I hope that it is a good assumption. I still have some reading to do to confirm it...


Hey mustang, glad to see ur finally getting some answers hope u figure this out wish u the best on ur organic journey.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 10, 2018)

Good morning, Useful family.

Just wanted to wish everyone a Blessed upcoming week. Happy gardening!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good morning, Useful family.
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone a Blessed upcoming week. Happy gardening!


Shit, im at work right now... I haven't gotten a notification from this thread in two days... Did y'all kick me? Anyways, good morning all!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 10, 2018)

GLG order has arrived!
 

The collection is steady growing...


Thanks again to Useful for the BOGO promo and making all of these genetics available.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 10, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> GLG order has arrived!
> View attachment 4196268
> 
> The collection is steady growing...
> ...


Are the fpog or stardawgs still obtainable?


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 10, 2018)

@Schwaggy P What an amazing haul!!!

I am very curious to try choc trip, genius Thai choc trip, and chocolate diesel myself!

OK! I think i'll bite. Going to try popping a few seeds here myself from useful first time.

2x white lotus Sasquatch 
3 gg#4x genius Thai
2 choc trip x GTE
Here we go!


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Are the fpog or stardawgs still obtainable?


not sure about the stardawg, but i know the fp og was gone within minutes of the drop at glg


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 10, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> @Schwaggy P What an amazing haul!!!
> 
> I am very curious to try choc trip, genius Thai choc trip, and chocolate diesel myself!
> 
> ...


You won't be disappointed. I grew out the White Lotus x Genius Thai and was very satisfied. I'm looking forward to seeing the White Lotus x Sasquatch test your branch supports.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Are the fpog or stardawgs still obtainable?


Just checked at GLG, they are not currently available for the promo.
 
I don't know Useful's future plans with them.


----------



## higher self (Sep 10, 2018)

Useful gang!

I have plans of crossing both but especially the GTE to Destroyer (Thai x Mexico/Colombian) from Cannabiogen. Thanks for the gear @Useful cant wait to run them!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 10, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> not sure about the stardawg, but i know the fp og was gone within minutes of the drop at glg





Schwaggy P said:


> Just checked at @, they are not currently available for the promo.
> View attachment 4196344
> I don't know Useful's future plans with them.


Thanks guys I'll keep my eye out for them, maybe I'll get lucky. I hate that I missed those.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Are the fpog or stardawgs still obtainable?


Sorry they are not, but I can tell you that I am working the Fruity Pebbles OG line . I was also thinking about the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I'm going to make more, but for the folks who prefer non feminized seeds and want to experience the Chocolate Diesel, I am going to make a bx for you. Yep, I have some Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip seeds that I stashed away for this very purpose. 

I am also getting ready to pop a bunch of the Chem 91 SKVA x Dragon's Blood Hashplant seeds that I made and see what happened. I will keep everyone updated on my progress.

I will now take a moment to thank everyone for their support. And you all taking the time to post your pictures, updates, and keeping the positivity flowing is certainly heartfelt and much appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> Sorry they are not, but I can tell you that I am working the Fruity Pebbles OG line . I was also thinking about the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I'm going to make more, but for the folks who prefer non feminized seeds and want to experience the Chocolate Diesel, I am going to make a bx for you. Yep, I have some Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip seeds that I stashed away for this very purpose.
> 
> I am also getting ready to pop a bunch of the Chem 91 SKVA x Dragon's Blood Hashplant seeds that I made and see what happened. I will keep everyone updated on my progress.
> 
> I will now take a moment to thank everyone for their support. And you all taking the time to post your pictures, updates, and keeping the positivity flowing is certainly heartfelt and much appreciated. Thank you!!!


Enlighten a dummy... What is chem91? Isnt there a 99 also, or is that a different strain ?


----------



## quiescent (Sep 10, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Enlighten a dummy... What is chem91? Isnt there a 99 also, or is that a different strain ?


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60048

I think Cinderella 99 is what you're thinking about. No relation to chem.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60048
> 
> I think Cinderella 99 is what you're thinking about. No relation to chem.


I have some chemdawg seeds and some chemdogging seeds... Oh yeah, and some Stardawg f3s from you know who!!!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 10, 2018)

Useful I look forward to your work, anything chem related , especially that chem D. I've missed out on the fpog so many times so I'll be looking for it also. Keep up the good work, I'm glad things are going well for you.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2018)

GG x CD 41 days... Maybe I'll put her in a bigger pot and let her stretch out a little bit...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2018)

OC x CD day 41


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 10, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> OC x CD day 41View attachment 4196559


Are you still flowering her 14/10 or have you shortened it to 12/12?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Are you still flowering her 14/10 or have you shortened it to 12/12?


14/10 until the autos are done, then 12/12


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 14/10 until the autos are done, then 12/12


I thought about leaving it in veg for 15-25 more days but I don't know if that would be bad for the usefuls


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 11, 2018)

The B.O. and S.P X GTE must have been dieting to take the plunge. 24 hrs and tails are out. Pretty impressive I say


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> The B.O. and S.P X GTE must have been dieting to take the plunge. 24 hrs and tails are out. Pretty impressive I say


Cool deal!!! Please keep us posted. Thanks so much for your support.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG x CD 41 days... Maybe I'll put her in a bigger pot and let her stretch out a little bit... View attachment 4196558


Frankie my man .... been watching from the side lines .... you have put a lot of plants under your belt since March .... lol. You been killing it since the beginning. Working those quantums.... lol 

I would LST that bitch ... it will stretch anyways. 

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2018)

On another note, have any of you ever dealt with @DC Seed Exchange ?? They have a seed share program for the disabled and others that are in need . I sent them a bunch of Dank Sinatra f2's made by Nu-Be, and a bunch of Lando's Stash f2's made by Torontoke. A lot of them will be handed out to the New England Veterans Alliance in Boston next week. 

It is a great program, if anyone is interested in helping spread the love, you can contact them directly, or you can message me for more information.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Frankie my man .... been watching from the side lines .... you have put a lot of plants under your belt since March .... lol. You been killing it since the beginning. Working those quantums.... lol
> 
> I would LST that bitch ... it will stretch anyways.
> 
> Peace and happy growing.


Thanks bro... Got some things in the works trying to get together for the start of the year...


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes. I made a donation and picked up some God's gift bx.

Very responsive and positive support staff!!

Would love to do work like that one day. And can't wait to work with even more gear in the future!

Thanks @Useful and @DC Seed Exchange


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Frankie my man .... been watching from the side lines .... you have put a lot of plants under your belt since March .... lol. You been killing it since the beginning. Working those quantums.... lol
> 
> I would LST that bitch ... it will stretch anyways.
> 
> Peace and happy growing.


Im gonna tie her ass down for sure!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2018)

Bend that bitch ova ....


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Chocolate pebbles would make a hell croos. I just drooled a lil bit thinking about it.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 11, 2018)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies keeper. Smells like...froot loops. Sweet with a little funk behind it; fruity, not really a strawberry smell, but really nice. 

Overall I'm really looking forward to the end result. This pheno has had zero trouble all around, where the other two were a bit more picky about their nutes. All 3 could be potential keepers, so if anyone has these in their collection, I'd say pop those bad boys!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies keeper. Smells like...froot loops. Sweet with a little funk behind it; fruity, not really a strawberry smell, but really nice.
> 
> Overall I'm really looking forward to the end result. This pheno has had zero trouble all around, where the other two were a bit more picky about their nutes. All 3 could be potential keepers, so if anyone has these in their collection, I'd say pop those bad boys!
> 
> View attachment 4197110 View attachment 4197111


Gotta make some room for all these useful goodies


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies keeper. Smells like...froot loops. Sweet with a little funk behind it; fruity, not really a strawberry smell, but really nice.
> 
> Overall I'm really looking forward to the end result. This pheno has had zero trouble all around, where the other two were a bit more picky about their nutes. All 3 could be potential keepers, so if anyone has these in their collection, I'd say pop those bad boys!
> 
> View attachment 4197110 View attachment 4197111


That gal is a pretty one!! I really appreciate your information about the other two being a little picky . That kind of feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Chocolate pebbles would make a hell croos. I just drooled a lil bit thinking about it.


If you meant Chocolate Diesel x Fruity Pebbles...yeah, we are on the same page!!!


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> If you meant Chocolate Diesel x Fruity Pebbles...yeah, we are on the same page!!!


I was thinking that chocolate trip x fruity pebbles but both sound like a winner, dont think you could go wrong either way.


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> On another note, have any of you ever dealt with @DC Seed Exchange ?? They have a seed share program for the disabled and others that are in need . I sent them a bunch of Dank Sinatra f2's made by Nu-Be, and a bunch of Lando's Stash f2's made by Torontoke. A lot of them will be handed out to the New England Veterans Alliance in Boston next week.
> 
> It is a great program, if anyone is interested in helping spread the love, you can contact them directly, or you can message me for more information.


DCSEED EXCHANGE is the truth they do a lot of work with vets


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Sep 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> On another note, have any of you ever dealt with @DC Seed Exchange ?? They have a seed share program for the disabled and others that are in need . I sent them a bunch of Dank Sinatra f2's made by Nu-Be, and a bunch of Lando's Stash f2's made by Torontoke. A lot of them will be handed out to the New England Veterans Alliance in Boston next week.
> 
> It is a great program, if anyone is interested in helping spread the love, you can contact them directly, or you can message me for more information.


Thank you @Useful @Nu-Be and @torontoke!!! 

Yes you can use the contact form on our website (not sure I'm allowed to post it here) and we would be happy to get those out to you. Please note priority is given to those in need including veterans, persons with disabilities, and/or care providers. Vets always save 15%, please email us for more details. 

Also be on the lookout for some Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel beans very soon on our website...


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Sep 12, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> DCSEED EXCHANGE is the truth they do a lot of work with vets


Thank you @bubbahaze we appreciate your support


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> Here is a pic of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme grown by a member right here. I feel terrible that I didn't write down their name when I copied this pic. I'm sorry. There will be 9 packs of this available at some point at GLG....just for fun each pack has a 5 pack of Dream Beaver F2 stapled to it. Spread the love kinda thing.View attachment 4056822


The person that provided this picture was @Tangerine_ , she is a great gardener!! I really should do an f2 select with this line.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 12, 2018)

On another note, seeds have been sent for a swim

Lucky Charms f1
Lucky Charms f3 select (red wine pheno)
Fruity Pebbles OG f2
Fruity Pebbles OG f3
Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip

And some seeds are getting wet that came with this description, "1992-94 Skunk, no sweet smell, straight up skunk stench. I only saved seeds from bags I got that I thought were special". I'm pretty excited about these for obvious reasons..lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> On another note, seeds have been sent for a swim
> 
> Lucky Charms f1
> Lucky Charms f3 select (red wine pheno)
> ...


Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> On another note, seeds have been sent for a swim
> 
> Lucky Charms f1
> Lucky Charms f3 select (red wine pheno)
> ...


I'm just going to leave this right here...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 13, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here...
> View attachment 4197782


They're magically delicious!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 13, 2018)

I am trying to place an order for some of your seeds via GLG. I was going to choose the dank sinatras and pre 2000 BD as my freebies but neither are options in the popup menu in the checkout. Is this because they are gone already? 
Cheers


----------



## macsnax (Sep 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am trying to place an order for some of your seeds via GLG. I was going to choose the dank sinatras and pre 2000 BD as my freebies but neither are options in the popup menu in the checkout. Is this because they are gone already?
> Cheers


Check James Bean


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 13, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Check James Bean


I am gonna stick with GLG. Not knocking James Bean as I have heard a few good things. Its just the people I trust have recommended GLG numerous times. I also have followed the GLG thread and like what they seem to be about. 
I wanted the danks because torontotoke made em and it woulda been cool to run something he made. I wanted the pre 2000 BD because I was lucky enough to run the original BD back in 99. To this day I have not come across such a sticky resin coated bedtime herb.Had to turn bags inside out to get it out. Was a rolling nightmare it was so sticky. Once we found the keepers of it we cloned the shit out of them. Cleared out 5 dif grow spots just to run this GOAT strain. We filled all 5 up and watched those clones not grow like their mommas. The end smoke was good, but it was not on the level it was from seed. Only time I have ever really seen that other then genetic drift from age.
I am gonna grab the pre 2000 BD x HP haze and amnesia x sleeskunk as the freebies to my GG#4 packs. Hoping to find something that resembles the GG#4 cut. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 13, 2018)

My bad on the Danks. I misread and took it for granted TT made them. He only made that shitty landos stash into f2s  I still got love for TT though lol
Cheers


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 13, 2018)

Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream. Only ended up with one female, and had some personal issues pop up so she got neglected a little. Still, was super easy to grow, no issues. Pulled it at 10 weeks but it could have gone more. Really orange smell and taste. Has an added sulfur funk when you break the buds open. Good daytime indica. Starting to get back in the garden again, think I'm gonna pick up one of these Fire Cookies crosses!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am gonna stick with GLG. Not knocking James Bean as I have heard a few good things. Its just the people I trust have recommended GLG numerous times. I also have followed the GLG thread and like what they seem to be about.
> I wanted the danks because torontotoke made em and it woulda been cool to run something he made. I wanted the pre 2000 BD because I was lucky enough to run the original BD back in 99. To this day I have not come across such a sticky resin coated bedtime herb.Had to turn bags inside out to get it out. Was a rolling nightmare it was so sticky. Once we found the keepers of it we cloned the shit out of them. Cleared out 5 dif grow spots just to run this GOAT strain. We filled all 5 up and watched those clones not grow like their mommas. The end smoke was good, but it was not on the level it was from seed. Only time I have ever really seen that other then genetic drift from age.
> I am gonna grab the pre 2000 BD x HP haze and amnesia x sleeskunk as the freebies to my GG#4 packs. Hoping to find something that resembles the GG#4 cut.
> 
> Cheers


You do your thang man. My pre 2000 bd's should be here tomorrow. I'm not sure when I'll get around to popping them though.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 13, 2018)

The eagle has landed-thanks @Bad Dawg & @Useful & @Nu-Be -super pumped


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

Look at this girl since I put her in a bigger pot... Day 45... Not gonna start flowering until the autos are done... Ill just make sure that she remains healthy until then...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

OC x CD... Day 45... She's not as bushy as the GG x CD but she's still in the game!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 14, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> OC x CD... Day 45... She's not as bushy as the GG x CD but she's still in the game!!! View attachment 4198376


You are going to have some monsters come week 3 of flower.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> You are going to have some monsters come week 3 of flower.


That's what I want to hear!!! Thanks again for sending me that article... I have the game plan now coach and soon I will execute it to the fullest!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 14, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what I want to hear!!! Thanks again for sending me that article... I have the game plan now coach and soon I will execute it to the fullest!!!


That's no problem. If you're going to train them, you may want to get crackin'.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> That's no problem. If you're going to train them, you may want to get crackin'.


Yeah I know, I've been meaning to get my ass in gear... Im on it...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 14, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream. Only ended up with one female, and had some personal issues pop up so she got neglected a little. Still, was super easy to grow, no issues. Pulled it at 10 weeks but it could have gone more. Really orange smell and taste. Has an added sulfur funk when you break the buds open. Good daytime indica. Starting to get back in the garden again, think I'm gonna pick up one of these Fire Cookies crosses!
> View attachment 4198039 View attachment 4198040 View attachment 4198037 View attachment 4198036


Thanks for the update, orange and sulphur sounds awesome!!


----------



## lootolsin (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you @Useful. Let's the games begin.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 14, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Thank you @Useful. Let's the games begin. View attachment 4198509


Dang!!! Thanks for your support, you got some good ones for sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Thank you @Useful. Let's the games begin. View attachment 4198509


That's right


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 14, 2018)

This little Blueberry Hashplant gal my friend found is producing some serious frost!! And remember that she is pregnant. I can't wait to hunt through them seeds.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> This little Blueberry Hashplant gal my friend found is producing some serious frost!! And remember that she is pregnant. I can't wait to hunt through them seeds.View attachment 4198568 View attachment 4198569


She's delivering on the Hashplant name


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

Hope the stork drops some babies on my doorstep!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2018)

So after a whole lotta fucking around today trying to get a MO to make my order . I have found out I cannot get a blank MO due to terrorism concerns. I wish I was joking. 3 banks and a post office all told me the same. 
With my luck I will not send cash in the mail. So sadly I will not be ordering the GG#4 s1s like I had hoped.
Cheers


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 14, 2018)

Haha the government sucks. Try a gas station man. Sorry to hear that though, things can be a pain. The list of things we can do gets shorter and shorter every year.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Haha the government sucks. Try a gas station man. Sorry to hear that though, things can be a pain. The list of things we can do gets shorter and shorter every year.


I am in Canada. We can't get an MO from the gas station. For the record it wasn't even only me getting refused with that excuse. It was also a 64 year old female relative of mine as well. Lame as fuck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> So after a whole lotta fucking around today trying to get a MO to make my order . I have found out I cannot get a blank MO due to terrorism concerns. I wish I was joking. 3 banks and a post office all told me the same.
> With my luck I will not send cash in the mail. So sadly I will not be ordering the GG#4 s1s like I had hoped.
> Cheers


I've sent cash overseas [Sannies and MWS] and across the US dozens of times with no issues, but they do happen. It's rare though, right? If you have your heart set on those beans, pay $7.00 for a post office book size cardboard box mailer [which includes postage], like you've probably received from seed buys. Put the cash in an envelope, envelope in mailer, and pay the clerk. Easy peasy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am in Canada. We can't get an MO from the gas station. For the record it wasn't even only me getting refused with that excuse. It was also a 64 year old female relative of mine as well. Lame as fuck.


I have sent thousands in cash and it made it over the pond every time, Canada is no different 
I have had clones and cuts make it both ways by using priority mail and Turkey roaster bags


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've sent cash overseas [Sannies and MWS] and across the US dozens of times with no issues, but they do happen. It's rare though, right? If you have your heart set on those beans, pay $7.00 for a post office book size cardboard box mailer [which includes postage], like you've probably received from seed buys. Put the cash in an envelope, envelope in mailer, and pay the clerk. Easy peasy.
> 
> View attachment 4198630







Herb & Suds said:


> I have sent thousands in cash and it made it over the pond every time, Canada is no different
> I have had clones and cuts make it both ways by using priority mail and Turkey roaster bags


I realize cash gets sent successfully all the time. I also still know it also goes missing regularly. With what I have to live on a month, $200 is a lot of money to risk to a shady postal worker. If that wasn't the case I would have no issue taking the risk. Reality sucks sometimes.
Cheers


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I realize cash gets sent successfully all the time. I also still know it also goes missing regularly. With what I have to live on a month, $200 is a lot of money to risk to a shady postal worker. If that wasn't the case I would have no issue taking the risk. Reality sucks sometimes.
> Cheers


Gotcha but if you think about it beyond being ripped by the mail carrier we are all susceptible to being ripped by the breeder or the seed bank or an act of god 
I have had some sleepless nights waiting on gear but chalk it up to the game ...Good luck


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

Glc is so close to you that you wouldn't have to worry about it... Get those seeds man... You'll be sad if you don't...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Hey mustang, glad to see ur finally getting some answers hope u figure this out wish u the best on ur organic journey.


I think that I have it figured out... Anyways, I used FoxFarm's light warrior soil and I had perfect germination rates on A13 x SnowLotus and Bag of Oranges. Seedling pictures are so boring though, I thought that I would spare everyone the boredom.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 14, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that I have it figured out... Anyways, I used FoxFarm's light warrior soil and I had perfect germination rates on A13 x SnowLotus and Bag of Oranges. Seedling pictures are so boring though, I thought that I would spare everyone the boredom.


Nice!! I can't wait for you to smell the Bag of Oranges, you will get it on the stem rub even when they are young.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I realize cash gets sent successfully all the time. I also still know it also goes missing regularly. With what I have to live on a month, $200 is a lot of money to risk to a shady postal worker. If that wasn't the case I would have no issue taking the risk. Reality sucks sometimes.
> Cheers


But see....the thing is, once you put it in the post office mailer and send, it's scanned every step of the way. They're not individually handled in sort facilities; actually, it's only the last delivery phase where a single postal employee has domain. He/ she ain't gonna open a box that's been scanned safely up to the last step. Obviously he/she would be the culprit beyond all reasonable doubt, so he/she just wouldn't do it on a 'hunch'. But sure....if you ain't cool w/ it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But see....the thing is, once you put it in the post office mailer and send, it's scanned every step of the way. They're not individually handled in sort facilities; actually, it's only the last delivery phase where a single postal employee has domain. He/ she ain't gonna open a box that's been scanned safely up to the last step. Obviously he/she would be the culprit beyond all reasonable doubt, so he/she just wouldn't do it on a 'hunch'. But sure....if you ain't cool w/ it, that's all that matters.


You're telling the truth though... Convinced me!!! Hahahahaha!!! No, I know about glc already... Bought from them without a hitch... If you're nervous about the money, don't order a lot all at once... Try it out and if it works ,then go again until you get all that you want...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I realize cash gets sent successfully all the time. I also still know it also goes missing regularly. With what I have to live on a month, $200 is a lot of money to risk to a shady postal worker. If that wasn't the case I would have no issue taking the risk. Reality sucks sometimes.
> Cheers


I feel the same with that dollar amount. Too much to lose. Maybe split up your order and just go for one pack at a time?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> Sorry they are not, but I can tell you that I am working the Fruity Pebbles OG line . I was also thinking about the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I'm going to make more, but for the folks who prefer non feminized seeds and want to experience the Chocolate Diesel, I am going to make a bx for you. Yep, I have some Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip seeds that I stashed away for this very purpose.
> 
> I am also getting ready to pop a bunch of the Chem 91 SKVA x Dragon's Blood Hashplant seeds that I made and see what happened. I will keep everyone updated on my progress.
> 
> I will now take a moment to thank everyone for their support. And you all taking the time to post your pictures, updates, and keeping the positivity flowing is certainly heartfelt and much appreciated. Thank you!!!


Is there anything in particular you are looking for in a male out of the (Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip)? Is your goal the most Chocolate Diesel leaning male, or are you looking to refine a trait in an otherwise Chocolate Diesel dominant male?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 14, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Is there anything in particular you are looking for in a male out of the (Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip)? Is your goal the most Chocolate Diesel leaning male, or are you looking to refine a trait in an otherwise Chocolate Diesel dominant male?


I am looking for a Chocolate Diesel leaning male, but if a Chocolate Trip leaning fella feels like the best choice, I will go with him. The cool thing about this particular bx is that the male will come from Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip , that is pretty special in my opinion. For obvious reasons.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am looking for a Chocolate Diesel leaning male, but if a Chocolate Trip leaning fella feels like the best choice, I will go with him. The cool thing about this particular bx is that the male will come from Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip , that is pretty special in my opinion. For obvious reasons.


I don't know much about chocolate trip. I just googled it and damn! That's a frosty plant from the pics I just seen. Definitely looks worth further investigation.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I don't know much about chocolate trip. I just googled it and damn! That's a frosty plant from the pics I just seen. Definitely looks worth further investigation.


Chocolate Trip is a special cultivar for sure .I have thought about a release of Chocolate Trip f5 select if there is any interest.


----------



## The GreenBastard (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes, please on the Chocolate Trip f5.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2018)

Gimme all you got!!!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> Chocolate Trip is a special cultivar for sure .I have thought about a release of Chocolate Trip f5 select if there is any interest.


Hells yeah man.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> Chocolate Trip is a special cultivar for sure .I have thought about a release of Chocolate Trip f5 select if there is any interest.


You're kidding right??? I dont think there is anything that you have or could create that any of us would not be interested in!!! That should be obvious by how fast your stuff sells out... You are the freakin' man Useful!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gimme all you got!!!


For real!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You're kidding right??? I dont think there is anything that you have or could create that any of us would not be interested in!!! That should be obvious by how fast your stuff sells out... You are the freakin' man Useful!!!


You either Nu-be... Haven't tried any of your work but if you're down with the man, you're on the same level, im sure!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 15, 2018)

@Torontoke,@Nu-Be here ya go, I just got this pic from DC Seed Exchange


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning, Useful family.

Hope everyone has a Blessed day and beautiful week!

Happy gardening!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 17, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good morning, Useful family.
> 
> Hope everyone has a Blessed day and beautiful week!
> 
> Happy gardening!


Right back at you


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Sep 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> @Torontoke,@Nu-Be here ya go, I just got this pic from DC Seed ExchangeView attachment 4199403


Thank you fellas for your hard work!!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnwb5dJnSm4/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

The good folks at the New England Veterans Alliance were so stoked to get these beans! No doubt they will be grown in some well deserving homes across the region.


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 17, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Thank you fellas for your hard work!!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnwb5dJnSm4/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet
> 
> The good folks at the New England Veterans Alliance were so stoked to get these beans! No doubt they will be grown in some well deserving homes across the region.


@DC Seed Exchange Have them send pics.  For real that's awesome to hear.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 17, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Thank you fellas for your hard work!!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnwb5dJnSm4/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet
> 
> The good folks at the New England Veterans Alliance were so stoked to get these beans! No doubt they will be grown in some well deserving homes across the region.


That's the good stuff right there!!!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 18, 2018)

Good morning, Useful (and Bodhi) family.

Just a heads up - JBC is running a Useful/Bodhi special (while supplies last). If you combine the standard Useful promos that are ongoing and the $60 price point on Bodhi packs... this is a pretty amazing deal:


****BONUS JOINT BODHI PROMO****

*PURCHASE ANY BODHI AND USEFUL SEEDS PACKS TOGETHER IN ONE PURCHASE AND RECEIVE A FREE 10PK OF USEFUL’S:*

*DANK SINATRA f2 (MADE BY NU-BE)*

Please note that both Useful and Bodhi packs must be on the same order to qualify for the promo.

Congrats to Useful for this awesome joint promo and thanks to Nu-Be for helping keep the Dank Sinatra line alive!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 18, 2018)

*Chocolate Trip *


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 18, 2018)

*Fruity Pebbles OG
 
*


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Sep 18, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> @DC Seed Exchange Have them send pics.  For real that's awesome to hear.


I will certainly ask! You can follow them on IG, but will try to post here for those not into the whole big brother thing.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 18, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> I will certainly ask! You can follow them on IG, but will try to post here for those not into the whole big brother thing.


I decided to take the Instagram leap yesterday...lol. My handle is usefulseedco. Trying to figure it all out...hey ...when did the pound sign become a hashtag???!!! lol


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> I decided to take the Instagram leap yesterday...lol. My handle is usefulseedco. Trying to figure it all out...hey ...when did the pound sign become a hashtag???!!! lol


I’ll give a follow. Unfortunately IG has been shutting down many Seedbank accounts lately. Neptune was shut. A couple others just recently. Not sure what cmpliance rule they are breaking or if it’s people reporting or what.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 18, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I’ll give a follow. Unfortunately IG has been shutting down many Seedbank accounts lately. Neptune was shut. A couple others just recently. Not sure what cmpliance rule they are breaking or if it’s people reporting or what.


I think it's a little of both. I've seen a few people from the community report an account because they're jealous, back stabbers, or just plain shady. Its kinda crazy the way there's so many people trying to rip people off too. 

@Useful IG is a good place to get your name out and promote. But you gotta watch out for the snake in the grass too, if you know what I mean. Good luck man, I'm sure you'll pick up some more business.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2018)

GG x CD day 48 of veg... Got a new place for her today... She is looking great so far!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 18, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think it's a little of both. I've seen a few people from the community report an account because they're jealous, back stabbers, or just plain shady. Its kinda crazy the way there's so many people trying to rip people off too.
> 
> @Useful IG is a good place to get your name out and promote. But you gotta watch out for the snake in the grass too, if you know what I mean. Good luck man, I'm sure you'll pick up some more business.


Thanks a bunch for the input. I just can't believe that folks who partake...report people that are trying to get great genetics into the gardens of folks that partake.Very strange to say the least.

I do know what ya mean about the the snake in the grass. I sadly have met a few, but it will never stop me from doing what I do. Stepping stones lead me to the genuine people. And I can tell ya that that mindset has paid off in spades!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG x CD day 48 of veg... Got a new place for her today... She is looking great so far!!! View attachment 4201070 View attachment 4201069


Sweet!!! I am gonna tell ya..if you don't flip her soon..you are going to need a bigger boat when ya do...lol. Thanks for the updates as always my friend.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Sweet!!! I am gonna tell ya..if you don't flip her soon..you are going to need a bigger boat when ya do...lol. Thanks for the updates as always my friend.


Got it under control...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2018)

OC x CD day 48 of veg... Starting to bush out a little...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> OC x CD day 48 of veg... Starting to bush out a little... View attachment 4201100 View attachment 4201103


That plant is begging for you to put her in a bigger pot...just saying. When you do...take a sharp instrument and slice the root ball a bit.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for the input. I just can't believe that folks who partake...report people that are trying to get great genetics into the gardens of folks that partake.Very strange to say the least.
> 
> I do know what ya mean about the the snake in the grass. I sadly have met a few, but it will never stop me from doing what I do. Stepping stones lead me to the genuine people. And I can tell ya that that mindset has paid off in spades!!!


Yep, gotta keep moving forward.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 19, 2018)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at 7 weeks. Is getting plump and I can see some amber trichs rolling in. 8 weeks should do it!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 19, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at 7 weeks. Is getting plump and I can see some amber trichs rolling in. 8 weeks should do it!View attachment 4201354


She's a looker, and doesn't make you wait. Congrats, great grow.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 19, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at 7 weeks. Is getting plump and I can see some amber trichs rolling in. 8 weeks should do it!View attachment 4201354


Very nice job with those!! How are the others doing??? Thanks a bunch for the updates as always. The Gelato 45 x Sour Strawberry will be in good hands.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Very nice job with those!! How are the others doing??? Thanks a bunch for the updates as always. The Gelato 45 x Sour Strawberry will be in good hands.


Ther other two are doing great! Both could be keepers for someone else's taste. #1 looks very similar to my #2, but the smell is less fruity and more earthy. I don't have any recent pics.

And #3 had all her top foliage darken up to a rich green/purple with more hues of purple in the bud. It smells like my keeper, but a little milder. Not as big of a producer, but I can tell it'll be some goodness. Pic is from a few days ago


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at 7 weeks. Is getting plump and I can see some amber trichs rolling in. 8 weeks should do it!View attachment 4201354


Can't wait to drop mine!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 19, 2018)

wow, nice to hear of an earlier flowering strain, that looks fire! Well done!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> That plant is begging for you to put her in a bigger pot...just saying. When you do...take a sharp instrument and slice the root ball a bit.


I know... Major fail on my part!!! Will do as soon as possible... Thanks OG!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know... Major fail on my part!!! Will do as soon as possible... Thanks OG!!!


Not a major fail my friend, she is just needin more root space so she can give ya more fruit. I am actually behind schedule on my up potting as well. It happens to everyone time to time.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 19, 2018)

GG x chocolate diesel fems & @Nu-Be 's dank sinatra f2's-36 hr soak already in peat pellets w/ tails on all 4


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 19, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GG x chocolate diesel fems & @Nu-Be 's dank sinatra f2's-36 hr soak already in peat pellets w/ tails on all 4View attachment 4201793


I love seeing the lil babies. It's like every seed has a story to tell/share with ya.Thanks a bunch for posting them.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 19, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies at 7 weeks. Is getting plump and I can see some amber trichs rolling in. 8 weeks should do it!View attachment 4201354


What type lighting do u use?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 20, 2018)

Did u guys check out my seed popping bin-super hi tech-virginia honey ham holder from deli section-i like black forest ham holder as well


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 20, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Did u guys check out my seed popping bin-super hi tech-virginia honey ham holder from deli section-i like black forest ham holder as well


Sure did, those little containers are great.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 20, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What type lighting do u use?


These are under 200w of COB from timber grow lights. Can't say enough good things about these.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 20, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> These are under 200w of COB from timber grow lights. Can't say enough good things about these.


They sure do seem to do a nice job!!!


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> They sure do seem to do a nice job!!!


This is my second run with cob lights. The blurple led I had just wasn't cutting it. Totally worth the investment. No heat issues, great coverage, and no headache when I go into my tent.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 20, 2018)

Triangle Kush outdoors


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 20, 2018)

Outdoor guerilla grow gg#4indoor gg#4 sorry guys wrong thread


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 20, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Outdoor guerilla grow gg#4View attachment 4202369indoor gg#4View attachment 4202372 View attachment 4202373sorry guys wrong thread


No worries my friend...nice Glue pics.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 23, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> This is my second run with cob lights. The blurple led I had just wasn't cutting it. Totally worth the investment. No heat issues, great coverage, and no headache when I go into my tent.


I've been buying a few hear and there as i have the extra money, my goal is 32 or 40 over a 4x8, growmau's mammoth p video was inspiring. There are expensive but I agree with you they are well worth the investment, just going from what I've seen.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 23, 2018)

Got 2 gg x chocolate diesel fems & 2 dank Sinatra's freebies in solo's


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 23, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Got 2 gg x chocolate diesel fems & 2 dank Sinatra's freebies in solo'sView attachment 4203928


I love seeing the little ones, clones are cool, but popping seeds is my passion. I am getting ready to pop 50-60 of the Chem 91 SKVA x Dragonsblood Hashplant I made. Curious and excited to see what comes out of that cross.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> I love seeing the little ones, clones are cool, but popping seeds is my passion. I am getting ready to pop 50-60 of the Chem 91 SKVA x Dragonsblood Hashplant I made. Curious and excited to see what comes out of that cross.


Yea i agree-i clone everything but iam addicted to popping beans-good luck on that chem91 skva x dragonsblood cross-that sounds killer


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 23, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea i agree-i clone everything but iam addicted to popping beans-good luck on that chem91 skva x dragonsblood cross-that sounds killer


Thanks a bunch, I am sure that there will be some really good ones in there.


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 23, 2018)

Like what I'm seeing with the B.O X GTE AND THE SOUR PRINCESS X GTE. So now it's time to pop some WHITE LOTUS X GTE. Useful any info on flower times with these X'S ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 23, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Like what I'm seeing with the B.O X GTE AND THE SOUR PRINCESS X GTE. So now it's time to pop some WHITE LOTUS X GTE. Useful any info on flower times with these X'S ?


Right about 9 weeks is gonna be the sweet spot. Some could go to 10 pheno dependent.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 23, 2018)

Day 54 of veg... OC x CD , GG x CD


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4204152 View attachment 4204142 flip View attachment 4204146 View attachment 4204147 View attachment 4204149 View attachment 4204152 Day 54 of veg... OC x CD , GG x CD View attachment 4204142 View attachment 4204146 View attachment 4204147 View attachment 4204149


DUDE!!! Thanks for the updates, when you finally flip them to flower...you are going to need a bigger boat...lol...trust me on that.
I see monsters in your future for sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> DUDE!!! Thanks for the updates, when you finally flip them to flower...you are going to need a bigger boat...lol...trust me on that.
> I see monsters in your future for sure.


You see that I changed the pot, right? No worries!!! Thats what the new cabinet is for!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You see that I changed the pot, right? No worries!!! Thats what the new cabinet is for!!!


I saw that you changed the pot...you will be rewarded for sure. Nice score on that cabinet...being creative is what makes the difference.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 24, 2018)

CCS x FC at 53 days. She'll be getting the ol' chop sometime in the next few days. 8 weeks on the nose! I'm at like 10-20% amber, but I prefer a heady buzz anyway. If anyone has these in their vault you should pop'em!! Next on my Useful poppage will be the sour princess x chocolate trip I'm thinking... maybe something special.... we'll see. but this gal will be in the rotation for some time.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 24, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> CCS x FC at 53 days. She'll be getting the ol' chop sometime in the next few days. 8 weeks on the nose! I'm at like 10-20% amber, but I prefer a heady buzz anyway. If anyone has these in their vault you should pop'em!! Next on my Useful poppage will be the sour princess x chocolate trip I'm thinking... maybe something special.... we'll see. but this gal will be in the rotation for some time. View attachment 4204528


Very nice!!! She sure is photogenic, lol. You did a really nice job. I'm pretty sure that you will be popping something special.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Sep 24, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> CCS x FC at 53 days. She'll be getting the ol' chop sometime in the next few days. 8 weeks on the nose! I'm at like 10-20% amber, but I prefer a heady buzz anyway. If anyone has these in their vault you should pop'em!! Next on my Useful poppage will be the sour princess x chocolate trip I'm thinking... maybe something special.... we'll see. but this gal will be in the rotation for some time. View attachment 4204528


Purdy


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4204810


What strain is this?I need that strain please tell me all you know about that strain and WHERE can I get it at in the states,thank you in advance.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4204810


What is this


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey everyone sorry I've been gone for a while due to personal matters. Anyways I have a few strains to review and lots of pictures to add. I'll be cranking out reviews after i smoke and take notes as to fully review each strain. First up is

Pink lotus F2
General growth notes: wide fat leaves in veg with loads of vigor. Grown in all perlite and only fed 3 times in flower. Despite that still put out the fattest nuggs this season. Yet her fat nuggs did not rot in the humidity! So very easy to feed resilient and also good immune system to pests and molds. Harvested fully by september 20th outdoors.
Smoke:
Tastes pleasent earthy with a peculiar twang maybe apricot?
High is very pleasent. It's a relaxing high that kills stress. However it's not a couch locker at all. It was easy to work at a good fast pace even after smoking a few bowls.
Smell: Pink lotus smells fucking amazing...

Extremely floral and sweeter than honey.
It's one of those strains you just gotta hold up to your nose for a min every time u crack the jar.

Pics:


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 25, 2018)

Good morning, Useful family.

PSA: JBC was down to 3 packs of Chocolate Diesel fems and DC Seed Exchange was down to 1 pack of Orange Cookies/Chocolate Diesel fems when I checked last night. I've been working long hours and forgot to post about these.

Hope everyone is doing great and has a Blessed week!

Happy gardening.


*EDIT:* DCSE is sold out now.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 25, 2018)

Are there anymore CCS x FC floating around?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What strain is this?I need that strain please tell me all you know about that strain and WHERE can I get it at in the states,thank you in advance.


It is an S1 of Green Crack that looks nothing like Green Crack..lol. Those seeds were made by a company called Sick Med seeds. I got them from overseas, not sure if they are in the states.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> It is an S1 of Green Crack that looks nothing like Green Crack..lol. Those seeds were made by a company called Sick Med seeds. I got them from overseas, not sure if they are in the states.


The way the white pistols stick out, it kinda reminded me of the shoreline pic at GLG.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Are there anymore CCS x FC floating around?


James Bean has some in stock, Great Lakes Genetics has some as well. DC Seed Exchange has received a shipment of them and will be listing them soon.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> James Bean has some in stock, Great Lakes Genetics has some as well. DC Seed Exchange has received a shipment of them and will be listing them soon.


Yeah i just noticed 4 pks at glg, could've swore they was out of stock earlier.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> *EDIT:* DCSE is sold out now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> DUDE!!! Thanks for the updates, when you finally flip them to flower...you are going to need a bigger boat...lol...trust me on that.
> I see monsters in your future for sure.


This is what it looks like... Still have a couple feet of space for them to reach for... Can't wait to put the lights in!!! Waiting on the stompers... Don't know why my phone took so many pictures...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4205147 View attachment 4205143 View attachment 4205147
> This is what it looks like... Still have a couple feet of space for them to reach for... Can't wait to put the lights in!!! Waiting on the stompers... Don't know why my phone took so many pictures...View attachment 4205147 View attachment 4205147


Well there ya go!!! Whatever works right??


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> Well there ya go!!! Whatever works right??


Yeah... I just don't have the space for the 4x4 yet, so im making due...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

I hear ya man, I know all about space restrictions.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> I hear ya man, I know all about space restrictions.


That's why you do what you gotta do to get what you wanna get... By any means necessary!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

Look at the bonsai- mystery- bagseed plant!    These buds are hard as a rock!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

That moment when someone grows out your seeds, and insists that you try out what they found,,,,PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

He also sent this to test


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 25, 2018)

@Useful Einstein, thats.. genius! 

And that buckeye purple.. I was watching a live feed earlier And dude was growing that along with seed packs that cost 200 and 300 dollars!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> That moment when someone grows out your seeds, and insists that you try out what they found,,,,PRICELESS!!!
> View attachment 4205297


Gotta love perks like that!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

I may take the Einstein further, do some line work.

I haven't sampled the Buckeye yet, not sure where to start with the samples I was gifted. I did hit the Chocolate Mint OG,,,DAMN...glued me to my chair, and gave me a serious case of the munchies!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> He also sent this to test
> View attachment 4205314


Shoot, I need some of that so i can represent the buckeye state!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 25, 2018)

Funny thing is...he sent me a percolating bong with the Useful Seeds color scheme to test the flowers!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> Funny thing is...he sent me a percolating bong with the Useful Seeds color scheme to test the flowers!!!View attachment 4205340


That's really nice


----------



## boybelue (Sep 26, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Outdoor guerilla grow gg#4View attachment 4202369indoor gg#4View attachment 4202372 View attachment 4202373sorry guys wrong thread


Where did you source your gg4 from if you don't mind me asking?


Shmozz said:


> CCS x FC at 53 days. She'll be getting the ol' chop sometime in the next few days. 8 weeks on the nose! I'm at like 10-20% amber, but I prefer a heady buzz anyway. If anyone has these in their vault you should pop'em!! Next on my Useful poppage will be the sour princess x chocolate trip I'm thinking... maybe something special.... we'll see. but this gal will be in the rotation for some time. View attachment 4204528


Man that pic is so gorgeous, I'm still looking at it. How many seeds did you have to pop before finding her?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Where did you source your gg4 from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Man that pic is so gorgeous, I'm still looking at it. How many seeds did you have to pop before finding her?


A member on riu gifted her to me-he got the cut from out of state


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Man that pic is so gorgeous, I'm still looking at it. How many seeds did you have to pop before finding her?


I popped 7 seeds. 3 were female. This and another pheno were identical looking, but this had a better smell. And I had a purple pheno as well. This is my keeper pheno...smells like froot loops to me... like sweet creamy citrus/berry funk


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> @Useful Einstein, thats.. genius!
> 
> And that buckeye purple.. I was watching a live feed earlier And dude was growing that along with seed packs that cost 200 and 300 dollars!


mels purple buckeye f6 is 125 a pack, I also see it on IG clone lists. Can Grape Ape x GDP be that good? I like Mel, grew her NL out, its ok.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> I may take the Einstein further, do some line work.
> 
> I haven't sampled the Buckeye yet, not sure where to start with the samples I was gifted. I did hit the Chocolate Mint OG,,,DAMN...glued me to my chair, and gave me a serious case of the munchies!!!


gotta love that couchlock


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 26, 2018)

Here she is at chop. Took her at 55 days from sex... maybe 60 from flip


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

look, another quicker finisher, I'm in love.


----------



## Bodean (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> mels purple buckeye f6 is 125 a pack, I also see it on IG clone lists. Can Grape Ape x GDP be that good? I like Mel, grew her NL out, its ok.


Grew out the buckeye purple bx2. It was definitely very pretty. But not potent enough for my liking.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Grew out the buckeye purple bx2. It was definitely very pretty. But not potent enough for my liking.


that was my point. We must have moved into terp area and not potency area anymore, seems like.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here she is at chop. Took her at 55 days from sex... maybe 60 from flip View attachment 4205547


MAN!!! I need more room!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here she is at chop. Took her at 55 days from sex... maybe 60 from flip View attachment 4205547


Pretty!!! I hope she is as potent as she is pretty. Really nice job growing them up.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 26, 2018)

Are those at vendors?



Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4205613


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 26, 2018)

I win!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4205613


That's the shit, right there. Texas Butter, pffft!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> Are those at vendors?


As of right now they are not.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> I win!


Sweet!!! Thanks for posting that, 17 feminized seeds for ya....score!!


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> Pretty!!! I hope she is as potent as she is pretty. Really nice job growing them up.


Pretty potent for sure. I'd put it around +/-20% just as a guess. My buddy and I were pretty darn stoned when we sampled it over the weekend for the concert we went to. A good hybrid high. Starts at the eyes and relaxes to a solid body high.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> Sweet!!! Thanks for posting that, 17 feminized seeds for ya....score!!


What's the skinny on the BD x CD cross? Thanks for the bonus!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Pretty potent for sure. I'd put it around +/-20% just as a guess. My buddy and I were pretty darn stoned when we sampled it over the weekend for the concert we went to. A good hybrid high. Starts at the eyes and relaxes to a solid body high.


Nice!! Thanks a bunch for that information, you are a good guy many times over.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> @Useful Einstein, thats.. genius!
> 
> And that buckeye purple.. I was watching a live feed earlier And dude was growing that along with seed packs that cost 200 and 300 dollars!


Ive got some seeds that are worth that much...10 or 11 of them!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> What's the skinny on the BD x CD cross? Thanks for the bonus!


Basically when I reversed the Chocolate Diesel I knew that I wanted to do the lucky 7's promo and was thinking what could I put in there....I picked the Blue Dream cut because while she is a good girl, I was thinking that the Chocolate Diesel would add a little potency.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2018)

After all of the auto seeds are done, I'm running all of these...


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> Nice!! Thanks a bunch for that information, you are a good guy many times over.


Happy to help. Keep up the good work! I think everyone here is enjoying growing what you're putting out!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Happy to help. Keep up the good work! I think everyone here is enjoying growing what you're putting out!


Thanks a bunch for that, it really means a lot to me.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for that, it really means a lot to me.


Your aura, vibe, passion and compassion show thru, along with showing thru on your projects. This is not exactly the norm with breeders these days. FWIW, you should be commended. Never any drama, I ain't hardly seen a complaint yet, lol. That speaks volumes to your integrity and character. Thank you for what you do. Not gay, just sayin.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Your aura, vibe, passion and compassion show thru, along with showing thru on your projects. This is not exactly the norm with breeders these days. FWIW, you should be commended. Never any drama, I ain't hardly seen a complaint yet, lol. That speaks volumes to your integrity and character. Thank you for what you do. Not gay, just sayin.


Dang, what a kind thing to say. I really appreciate that, it did make me feel happy and gay.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Happy to help. Keep up the good work! I think everyone here is enjoying growing what you're putting out!


Yessir!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> Dang, what a kind thing to say. I really appreciate that, it did make me feel happy and gay.


NOT GAY< NOT GAY. lmfao


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> NOT GAY< NOT GAY. lmfao


For the record, I just don't like to use the word gay as a derogatory adjective is all.

I also know that you are a kind soul and didn't mean it in a negative way.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

So today I decided to get into the Buckeye. While it is not a highly potent flower, I really liked the effect. It was a happy high, made me laugh at things, and was a mood enhancer. I like to get a soaring high like everyone else, but there are times when I like something different. This definitely did that for me.

My friend put it into perspective like this. A person that drinks alcoholic beverages doesn't always just chug Everclear and get wasted, they also enjoy a craft beer, or a fine glass of wine to experience something else. Made sense to me.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Bet it makes good edibles or oil


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Bet it makes good edibles or oil


I bet it would for sure. I smoked this exclusively today and really enjoyed the effect.It is a happy, thought provoking high, I like that.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 27, 2018)

Good morning, Useful family!

I've had a few people contact me and Useful's had a few contact him regarding the logo I posted a few days ago. Just to be clear, anyone is welcome to use his logo and that's why I posted it here.

*TO DOWNLOAD:* right click on the image and select "Save As" or "Save Image As." If you're on a phone/smart device, hold your finger on the image itself until an option menu pops up and you'll be given a choice to save it. 

 

Vendors and/or gardeners, PLEASE feel free to use this for your website or to show Useful support. Either myself or Useful will be happy to email the logo to anyone who cannot download it, so don't hesitate to ask. This post is simply a courtesy post/PSA.

Hope everyone has a Blessed day...happy gardening!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 27, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good morning, Useful family!
> 
> I've had a few people contact me and Useful's had a few contact him regarding the logo I posted a few days ago. Just to be clear, anyone is welcome to use his logo and that's why I posted it here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!! I had a great friend in a far off land explain to me how to properly resize things. Check out my new avatar...lol. I had to resize it 3 times to get it under the sites avatar size restrictions.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

cool unique logo, impressed


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 27, 2018)

@Useful just sent you a version of the logo that should (hopefully) work without being cropped by RIU... maybe? LoL @ learning curves... so you CAN teach an old dog new tricks!?

@Bodyne thank you but I'm almost 0% to blame for the logo... Useful had a friend make it and then @Schwaggy P made the watermark similar to my rendition; I stole his idea and just turned the black letters purple (to match the oval border). I reckon it's a community effort, which makes the logo all that more special. Useful's been offered a free logo project in a more new school program/style and he likes the original. ... I was in favor of getting a new school logo but this one has grown on me. It's kinda like Bodhi's branding; doesn't have to be the fanciest to portray the man behind the scenes.

=]


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 27, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @Useful just sent you a version of the logo that should (hopefully) work without being cropped by RIU... maybe? LoL @ learning curves... so you CAN teach an old dog new tricks!?
> 
> @Bodyne thank you but I'm almost 0% to blame for the logo... Useful had a friend make it and then @Schwaggy P made the watermark similar to my rendition; I stole his idea and just turned the black letters purple (to match the oval border). I reckon it's a community effort, which makes the logo all that more special. Useful's been offered a free logo project in a more new school program/style and he likes the original. ... I was in favor of getting a new school logo but this one has grown on me. It's kinda like Bodhi's branding; doesn't have to be the fanciest to portray the man behind the scenes.
> 
> =]


It looks great, you deserve more than 0% blame


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 27, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @Useful just sent you a version of the logo that should (hopefully) work without being cropped by RIU... maybe? LoL @ learning curves... so you CAN teach an old dog new tricks!?
> 
> @Bodyne thank you but I'm almost 0% to blame for the logo... Useful had a friend make it and then @Schwaggy P made the watermark similar to my rendition; I stole his idea and just turned the black letters purple (to match the oval border). I reckon it's a community effort, which makes the logo all that more special. Useful's been offered a free logo project in a more new school program/style and he likes the original. ... I was in favor of getting a new school logo but this one has grown on me. It's kinda like Bodhi's branding; doesn't have to be the fanciest to portray the man behind the scenes.
> 
> =]


It worked!!! Look north north west and you will see it....lol. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 27, 2018)

Useful said:


> It worked!!! Look north north west and you will see it....lol. Thanks a bunch.


Perfect. I also agree with @Bodyne 's sentiments yesterday. I like your style, @Useful .


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Perfect. I also agree with @Bodyne 's sentiments yesterday. I like your style, @Useful .


Thank you for that, it really means a lot to me.


----------



## docta genius (Sep 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> After all of the auto seeds are done, I'm running all of these... View attachment 4205745


Woah, LVRK f2's? , where did those come from. Did I miss that drop or what.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Like I need more seeds.  I dunno...just something when they have 'orange' in the name, and something about 'only one left' gets the best of me. Also dig supporting a great seedbank @DC Seed Exchange. 

Hey @Useful ....Sweet Dixie has her eyes on this......con permiso?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Woah, LVRK f2's? , where did those come from. Did I miss that drop or what.


I got a good source ...I'm dropping those first...


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Like I need more seeds.  I dunno...just something when they have 'orange' in the name, and someth ing about 'only one left' gets the best of me. Also dig supporting a great seedbank @DC Seed Exchange.
> 
> Hey @Useful ....Sweet Dixie has her eyes on this......con permiso?
> 
> View attachment 4206795


Hey Amos, "discuple" I don't know much about it, been aiming to read all the chuckers paradise thread, but from what I've gathered so far you've been making crosses? Id give you some support , but i haven't figured out where to purchase these at yet. Sorry i might should have ask this in the other thread. Ive yet to make a purchase at DCSE , I've been getting my Useful seeds at GLG and there great, no pun, but I really like what I've been hearing about DCSE , gotta be some good hearted folks over there.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Useful is getting great responses on IG from folks, just sayin. The secret is out, lol, dammit!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Like I need more seeds.  I dunno...just something when they have 'orange' in the name, and something about 'only one left' gets the best of me. Also dig supporting a great seedbank @DC Seed Exchange.
> 
> Hey @Useful ....Sweet Dixie has her eyes on this......con permiso?
> 
> View attachment 4206795


Thanks a bunch for the support Amos!!! Con permiso??? Excuse me...lol.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Useful is getting great responses on IG from folks, just sayin. The secret is out, lol, dammit!


Yeah man Useful and this whole thing just has a good vibe to it. Good n happy people have good n happy plants that produce good n happy seeds that produce... Remember the test grows where one room would play music 24/7 and the other didn't. Now I couldn't really say this made better plants/seeds, but which ones would you buy?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Useful is getting great responses on IG from folks, just sayin. The secret is out, lol, dammit!


That's great!!! Useful,get ready for the big time!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hey Amos, "discuple" I don't know much about it, been aiming to read all the chuckers paradise thread, but from what I've gathered so far you've been making crosses? Id give you some support , but i haven't figured out where to purchase these at yet. Sorry i might should have ask this in the other thread. Ive yet to make a purchase at DCSE , I've been getting my Useful seeds at GLG and there great, no pun, but I really like what I've been hearing about DCSE , gotta be some good hearted folks over there.


Hey thanks. These beans are still in the testing stage, so not available at retail. However, I'm sure @DC Seed Exchange would like to hear of your interest. You'll love doing business there.



boybelue said:


> .. Remember the test grows where one room would play music 24/7 and the other didn't. Now I couldn't really say this made better plants/seeds, but which ones would you buy?


Depends. I'd have to see the playlist. 



Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for the support Amos!!! Con permiso??? Excuse me...lol.


If I remember correctly, the translation is "with your permission". Sweet Dixie might want to Orgi with a couple of these beans come mating season...if ya know what I mean.  Of course, 'ol Amos has gotta grow and smoke a couple first...but confidence is high [ all puns intended].


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's great!!! Useful,get ready for the big time!!!


Yeah I think it's safe to say he's made it now!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey thanks. These beans are still in the testing stage, so not available at retail. However, I'm sure @DC Seed Exchange would like to hear of your interest. You'll love doing business there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....I googled con permiso and it translated to "excuse me" hahaha.

Those are your seeds now, do with them what ya want my friend. Thanks again.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah I think it's safe to say he's made it now!


Hes definitely got my support!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah I think it's safe to say he's made it now!


I appreciate the sentiment, but if you were to come over and look in my refrigerator, or go for a ride with me in my truck that was made in 1986, you would have a different outlook...lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> LOL....I googled con permiso and it translated to "excuse me" hahaha.


Maybe it's 'con *tu* permiso'. It's been years and 'mucho' tokes.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Those are your seeds now, do with them what ya want my friend. Thanks again.


 Thats a great way to be, I haven't heard that from many breeders. Bodhi's another.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, but if you were to come over and look in my refrigerator, or go for a ride with me in my truck that was made in 1986, you would have a different outlook...lol.


But your definitely on your way and I'm glad for you, you seem like a pretty good dude.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Thats a great way to be, I haven't heard that from many breeders. Bodhi's another.


I see it as a compliment if someone wants to use my seeds to create something else. Make some f2's as well and give them to other people, spread the love kinda thing.


boybelue said:


> But your definitely on your way and I'm glad for you, you seem like a pretty good dude.


Thanks a bunch for the support and kind words.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, but if you were to come over and look in my refrigerator, or go for a ride with me in my truck that was made in 1986, you would have a different outlook...lol.


You're just humble...


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe it's 'con *tu* permiso'. It's been years and 'mucho' tokes.


Found this on the internets. You're not wrong about the translation, but it's a context thing.

"*Con permiso" translates on a word for word basis as :with permission".

However, "con permiso" is an accepted idiom. Idioms tend to defy word for word translation.

"Con permiso" tends to mean that the speaker knows what they want to do is usually considered to be bad manners, but, with the subjects permission the act becomes OK. At a personal experience, the serving staff (waiters and waitresses) asked "con permiso" before reaching in front of the table guests with the food they were serving. Also, the busboys and busgirls, asked "con permiso" before clearing away the used dishes and flatware.

The idiom "con permiso" tends to translate as "If I may"/"If you will excuse me"/ or more simply "Excuse me".*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Found this on the internets. You're not wrong about the translation, but it's a context thing.
> 
> "*Con permiso" translates on a word for word basis as :with permission".
> 
> ...


----------



## quiescent (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4206990


your gifs and memes kill me sometimes


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> But your definitely on your way and I'm glad for you, you seem like a pretty good dude.


A great dude!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You're just humble...


That's a good thing!!!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 28, 2018)

I see a few faces from the gp thread hanging in here lately. You guys getting tired of the drama too? Lol. Don't get me wrong I like it over there but, you can only beat a horse so much before it becomes redundant. Gotta love Useful's thread, chill, good vibes.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I see a few faces from the gp thread hanging in here lately. You guys getting tired of the drama too? Lol. Don't get me wrong I like it over there but, you can only beat a horse so much before it becomes redundant. Gotta love Useful's thread, chill, good vibes.


A whole buncha weird shit is goin on over in that thread


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> A whole buncha weird shit is goin on over in that thread


I thought there for a minute they was gonna make amends, but it didn't happen


----------



## noob246 (Sep 28, 2018)

Useful is interesting me but I'm too much of a noob to understand which strains are mainly indica/pure indica. It doesn't really list genetics other than names on the GLG site


----------



## docta genius (Sep 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got a good source ...I'm dropping those first...


Fuuuck, it would seem so. *scratches neck anxiously* "I'll suck yo dick for some f3's"


----------



## docta genius (Sep 28, 2018)

noob246 said:


> Useful is interesting me but I'm too much of a noob to understand which strains are mainly indica/pure indica. It doesn't really list genetics other than names on the GLG site


Yeah most of useful's work is integrating others lines. en seedfinder is a great source. the dank sinatra f2's that Nu-Be made should be indica dominant? ithink? same with x's using the tranquil elephanitzer. (both have 88g13hp from bodhi) .


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

noob246 said:


> Useful is interesting me but I'm too much of a noob to understand which strains are mainly indica/pure indica. It doesn't really list genetics other than names on the GLG site


Are you wanting pure indica's for effect or speed of flower or ?


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4206990


----------



## noob246 (Sep 28, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Yeah most of useful's work is integrating others lines. en seedfinder is a great source. the dank sinatra f2's that Nu-Be made should be indica dominant? ithink? same with x's using the tranquil elephanitzer. (both have 88g13hp from bodhi) .


thanks I'll check it out.



boybelue said:


> Are you wanting pure indica's for effect or speed of flower or ?


It's really not about flower time for me as much as it is the effect, sativa's really don't mix well with me and even some hybrids just don't get me what I want. I like that indica dominant chill


----------



## macsnax (Sep 28, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> A whole buncha weird shit is goin on over in that thread


Yupper


----------



## macsnax (Sep 28, 2018)

noob246 said:


> Useful is interesting me but I'm too much of a noob to understand which strains are mainly indica/pure indica. It doesn't really list genetics other than names on the GLG site


Google the parent names, then you can start piecing some characteristics together that you're interested in.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

noob246 said:


> Useful is interesting me but I'm too much of a noob to understand which strains are mainly indica/pure indica. It doesn't really list genetics other than names on the GLG site


You're in the right place...ask the man himself. I'm sure @Useful won't steer you wrong.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I see a few faces from the gp thread hanging in here lately. You guys getting tired of the drama too?


What a sad junk show. Ugh.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Fuuuck, it would seem so. *scratches neck anxiously* "I'll suck yo dick for some f3's"


Uhhhhhh... No, i don't think so... Im about to go on a crash course in learning about making seeds...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2018)

Day 60... I think... GG x CD... This is the beast!!!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Fuuuck, it would seem so. *scratches neck anxiously* "I'll suck yo dick for some f3's"


What hah! No he didn't....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What hah! No he didn't....


Yikes


----------



## quiescent (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What hah! No he didn't....


I'm pretty sure that was a line from that movie Don't be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood, he was making a funny.


----------



## noob246 (Sep 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a line from that movie Don't be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood, he was making a funny.


I won't suck your dick but if you want you can throw in a cheeseburger if I order lol. Hey is GLG the only distributor? I'm up in Canada so not sure if they ship here I'll have to check in a bit


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 29, 2018)

noob246 said:


> I won't suck your dick but if you want you can throw in a cheeseburger if I order lol. Hey is GLG the only distributor? I'm up in Canada so not sure if they ship here I'll have to check in a bit


They'll ship. I think it's just $30 or something like that


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a line from that movie Don't be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood, he was making a funny.


 Boyz in the Hood did it first,then Menace to Society, then dont be a menace, then half baked... I don't even like to joke around about shit like that... Bad experiences as a kid... I understand that the seeds are special, but are they really THAT SPECIAL??? Hahahahaha!!! Gotta smoke a blunt to that one!!! Oooooooweeeee!!! Its all in good fun over here i know...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Fuuuck, it would seem so. *scratches neck anxiously* "I'll suck yo dick for some f3's"


This is from Menace to Society...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Day 60... I think... GG x CD... This is the beast!!! View attachment 4207189 View attachment 4207190 View attachment 4207192


12-12 starting today, Useful!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2018)

noob246 said:


> I won't suck your dick but if you want you can throw in a cheeseburger if I order lol. Hey is GLG the only distributor? I'm up in Canada so not sure if they ship here I'll have to check in a bit


Check James Bean Seed Company, DC Seed Exchange, and you already know about GLG.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 12-12 starting today, Useful!!!


Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!! Looking foward to it. Thanks for the continued updates.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a line from that movie Don't be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood, he was making a funny.


Yea I know , I was too! Lol - trying to make a funny , my comical side sucks. I must say all those freebies you throw in, really sweetens the pot though!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yea I know , I was too! Lol - trying to make a funny , my comical side sucks. I must say all those freebies you throw in, really sweetens the pot though!


Hahaha...you are just fine my friend...I got it..lol

Funny you brought up the freebies....I honestly spend just as much time thinking about cool freebies.....as I do making things to bring to the market. For example..here are some upcoming freebies

NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
Apollo 11 Genius f4
Chem D cookies x Chocolate Trip
Buckeye Purple x Chocolate Trip
Lucky Charms f2

there are more...but I don't have my book with me at the moment.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahaha...you are just fine my friend...I got it..lol
> 
> Funny you brought up the freebies....I honestly spend just as much time thinking about cool freebies.....as I do making things to bring to the market. For example..here are some upcoming freebies
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahaha...you are just fine my friend...I got it..lol
> 
> Funny you brought up the freebies....I honestly spend just as much time thinking about cool freebies.....as I do making things to bring to the market. For example..here are some upcoming freebies
> 
> ...


I have a feeling those are gonna sellout so fast I won't get a chance lol I gotta save for those Xmas tree, Apollo!! And Lucky Charms freebies! Those are killer Useful. 

2 more seed purchases this year to keep myself sane, Useful's Christmas drop and GLG anniversary Bodhi Bogo...there goes a grand


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I have a feeling those are gonna sellout so fast I won't get a chance lol I gotta save for those Xmas tree, Apollo!! And Lucky Charms freebies! Those are killer Useful.
> 
> 2 more seed purchases this year to keep myself sane, Useful's Christmas drop and GLG anniversary Bodhi Bogo...there goes a grand


Thanks a bunch my friend. Just to be clear...the only one of those freebies that will be ready by around Christmas time will be the NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds. I said that I was going to do it..I had some issues with another project that did not go the way I wanted. Basically, instead of scrapping the Christmas Tree Bud preservation project to complete another project..I have opted to keep my word and dedicate the space for the freebie project.I am perfectly fine with my decision...my word is my bond.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> On another note, seeds have been sent for a swim
> 
> Lucky Charms f1
> Lucky Charms f3 select (red wine pheno)
> ...


Fingers crossed you find that "dime piece". Keep doing what you do my friend, as you (and everyone else) can see -its working. This thread exudes good vibes.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Fingers crossed you find that "dime piece". Keep doing what you do my friend, as you (and everyone else) can see -its working. This thread exudes good vibes.


Thanks so much for poppin in , really appreciate it.


----------



## docta genius (Sep 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahaha...you are just fine my friend...I got it..lol
> 
> Funny you brought up the freebies....I honestly spend just as much time thinking about cool freebies.....as I do making things to bring to the market. For example..here are some upcoming freebies
> 
> ...


Your freebie game is on point.


----------



## ProChronic (Sep 30, 2018)

Ur not kidding about the freebies; I tried to get to the chocolate diesel, but it sold out again before i got a chance, likely because the freebies make it a no brainier. Are you making more Useful?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 30, 2018)

ProChronic said:


> Ur not kidding about the freebies; I tried to get to the chocolate diesel, but it sold out again before i got a chance, likely because the freebies make it a no brainier. Are you making more Useful?


Yes I am making more. I will also be doing a Chocolate Diesel bx using Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip male.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahaha...you are just fine my friend...I got it..lol
> 
> Funny you brought up the freebies....I honestly spend just as much time thinking about cool freebies.....as I do making things to bring to the market. For example..here are some upcoming freebies
> 
> ...


You just say the word when those lucky charms f2's will be floating around and I'll be waiting in line. Hands down one of my all time favorite strains.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You just say the word when those lucky charms f2's will be floating around and I'll be waiting in line. Hands down one of my all time favorite strains.


Lucky Charms is a nice one for sure, I have already sprouted em, now we wait...lol.


----------



## ProChronic (Sep 30, 2018)

That's all good news to me Useful. Also wondering Is the diesel a tasty Chocolate or Just smell of chocolate?


----------



## quiescent (Sep 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You just say the word when those lucky charms f2's will be floating around and I'll be waiting in line. Hands down one of my all time favorite strains.


I like how functional it is while not lacking effect or potency. The vibe is pretty nice as well, love those strains that enhance the feels. It doesn't taste like blueberry but it's kind of a souped up modern version of it.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 30, 2018)

ProChronic said:


> That's all good news to me Useful. Also wondering Is the diesel a tasty Chocolate or Just smell of chocolate?


It's super funky and foul smelling in the best way. I suppose you could trick yourself into thinking you're getting cocoa if you bury your face in a bag/jar but I've not had that experience.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 30, 2018)

ProChronic said:


> That's all good news to me Useful. Also wondering Is the diesel a tasty Chocolate or Just smell of chocolate?


I really don't get full on chocolate, maybe a hint, there is a lot of strange smells, like sweaty socks, janitor closet, it's nice...lol.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I like how functional it is while not lacking effect or potency. The vibe is pretty nice as well, love those strains that enhance the feels. It doesn't taste like blueberry but it's kind of a souped up modern version of it.


Yeah, it's a strain that really just does it for me. Can't wait to have some seeds to play with. I have access to a cut, it's about a two hour drive to go get it but I'm really not setup right now to take on anymore permanent mother plants. Should be by spring though.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 30, 2018)

I don't know about you guys , but its a job just keeping everything alive and going, that's one thing that keeps me from popping stuff left and right. I try not to get in over my head. I hate losing the special ones, I get a sick feeling kinda like losing my wallet full of cash.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You just say the word when those lucky charms f2's will be floating around and I'll be waiting in line. Hands down one of my all time favorite strains.


 they're magically delicious


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 1, 2018)

Chem D x Banana Kush seedling foreshadowing what's to come...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Chem D x Banana Kush seedling foreshadowing what's to come...
> View attachment 4208367


Oh yeah, always nice to see that!!! Thanks a bunch for posting, I look forward to your updates.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Oh yeah, always nice to see that!!! Thanks a bunch for posting, I look forward to your updates.


You're very welcome. You make it easy to post when even your seedlings pop out frosted.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> You're very welcome. You make it easy to post when even your seedlings pop out frosted.


That is so funny..here is a pic of a Bag of Oranges seedling that I was sent.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 1, 2018)

When roughly will you do another drop at GLG I got cash ready and waiting to order I'm not missing out this time


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> When roughly will you do another drop at GLG I got cash ready and waiting to order I'm not missing out this time


What in particular are you lookin for...I can better answer your question and be on point with information. Thanks a bunch for your interest.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 1, 2018)

Well chocolate diesal for starters and any others I'm really looking forward to Christmas bud also but I know that's not untill December I'm spending way to much on seeds man


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Well chocolate diesal for starters and any others I'm really looking forward to Christmas bud also but I know that's not untill December I'm spending way to much on seeds man


Thanks for letting me know what you were wanting, Chocolate Diesel did move rather quickly, I have a plan to do a bigger release of those, it just takes a bit of time, late January early February on the Chocolate Diesel s1's.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 1, 2018)

Sweet that's good what about banana kush and crosses love your work man


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you for the sentiment,,really appreciated.I kinda wish you didn't ask me about the Banana Kush..lol.I did make a bunch of Banana Kush s1's. But since ya asked, I will just tell you my embarrassing story...stuff happens right?I am human and make mistakes. Sooo, I had collected the Banana Kush s1 seeds along with a BUNCH of other seeds and had them on trays to dry. When I went to bag them up to refrigerate...most all were gone..mice took them. 

Sounds crazy..I know..lol. But you asked..and I told ya what happened. I think they left me about 4 packs of the Banana Kush s1's though...super limited release!!!??? lol


----------



## docta genius (Oct 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thank you for the sentiment,,really appreciated.I kinda wish you didn't ask me about the Banana Kush..lol.I did make a bunch of Banana Kush s1's. But since ya asked, I will just tell you my embarrassing story...stuff happens right?I am human and make mistakes. Sooo, I had collected the Banana Kush s1 seeds along with a BUNCH of other seeds and had them on trays to dry. When I went to bag them up to refrigerate...most all were gone..mice took them.
> 
> Sounds crazy..I know..lol. But you asked..and I told ya what happened. I think they left me about 4 packs of the Banana Kush s1's though...super limited release!!!??? lol


 I'm so sorry to hear that. Truly Tragic. Such is life.


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> most all were gone..mice took them.


god damn freeloaders


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 1, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Well chocolate diesal for starters and any others I'm really looking forward to Christmas bud also but I know that's not untill December I'm spending way to much on seeds man


You can never spend too much on seeds


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thank you for the sentiment,,really appreciated.I kinda wish you didn't ask me about the Banana Kush..lol.I did make a bunch of Banana Kush s1's. But since ya asked, I will just tell you my embarrassing story...stuff happens right?I am human and make mistakes. Sooo, I had collected the Banana Kush s1 seeds along with a BUNCH of other seeds and had them on trays to dry. When I went to bag them up to refrigerate...most all were gone..mice took them.
> 
> Sounds crazy..I know..lol. But you asked..and I told ya what happened. I think they left me about 4 packs of the Banana Kush s1's though...super limited release!!!??? lol


Bro how unlucky well keep on keeping on Bro


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thank you for the sentiment,,really appreciated.I kinda wish you didn't ask me about the Banana Kush..lol.I did make a bunch of Banana Kush s1's. But since ya asked, I will just tell you my embarrassing story...stuff happens right?I am human and make mistakes. Sooo, I had collected the Banana Kush s1 seeds along with a BUNCH of other seeds and had them on trays to dry. When I went to bag them up to refrigerate...most all were gone..mice took them.
> 
> Sounds crazy..I know..lol. But you asked..and I told ya what happened. I think they left me about 4 packs of the Banana Kush s1's though...super limited release!!!??? lol


So do it like you did on the last drop and make them lucky picks or something...


----------



## Quani (Oct 2, 2018)

Yaaay another honest and skilled breeder in my small list ! Gonna gave a better look at this thread


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 2, 2018)

the old days of sliding the rolling tray under the couch and get up next morning and all seeds seperated from smoke were shelled by the lil bastids, lol. Grew up kickin em off the covers with me on cold nights. I ain't mean to em, and don't kill em on site, but I will bait up a house for em, lmfao.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

I've said it before but the terps from Blood Orange x Genius Thai really are like a fresh bag of oranges. It wasn't loud at chop but after a month or so curing the terps developed into an incredible sweet orange zest. Beautiful plant to grow out too with very decent yields. If Useful ever makes that one again, don't sleep on it.

I cant wait to try some of the newer stuff. 

And I agree, this thread has great vibes and all the peeps here are so chill


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've said it before but the terps from Blood Orange x Genius Thai really are like a fresh bag of oranges. It wasn't loud at chop but after a month or so curing the terps developed into an incredible sweet orange zest. Beautiful plant to grow out too with very decent yields. If Useful ever makes that one again, don't sleep on it.
> 
> I cant wait to try some of the newer stuff.
> 
> And I agree, this thread has great vibes and all the peeps here are so chill


Thanks a bunch for poppin in and sharing that information, you did a really nice job growing them out.

I am seriously considering doing an f2 select on that one.

I agree as well, there are a bunch of really good folks in this thread, and you posting here this morning, the number of good people in the thread went up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh oh!!! Time to make like u haul!!! Someone told me that they were going to be some monsters!!! The OC x CD is touching the light!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

Not anymore... Here there be monsters!!! Avast you swabs!!! Aaarrrggghhhh!!!! Lights, camera,action!!! Now its really on!!!


----------



## Stickylungs (Oct 2, 2018)

Is that a HLG light your using?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Is that a HLG light your using?


Yeppers!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Not anymore... Here there be monsters!!! Avast you swabs!!! Aaarrrggghhhh!!!! Lights, camera,action!!! Now its really on!!! View attachment 4209202


Looking good @Frank Nitty . That is going to be a full cabinet. How long since you flipped to flower? Nice healthy looking plants.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Useful packs from GLG are for sure my next purchase. Love to support people who have love for the craft, and this thread seems full of those ppl. I like the the sounds of chocolate diesel x fire cookies.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looking good @Frank Nitty . That is going to be a full cabinet. How long since you flipped to flower? Nice healthy looking plants.


Thank you... I just flipped them Sun... I had 2 autos in the tent that were almost done so I had to wait until I had the other cabinet together... Here's the autos... Mephisto forum stomper x2


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thank you... I just flipped them Sun... I had 2 autos in the tent that were almost done so I had to wait until I had the other cabinet together... Here's the autos... Mephisto forum stomper x2View attachment 4209254 View attachment 4209255


Very impressive auto plants. I do not know that much about the auto's but those look just as good if not better than any pic's i have seen in any magazine. Look forward to checking in on your grow as it progresses


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Very impressive auto plants. I do not know that much about the auto's but those look just as good if not better than any pic's i have seen in any magazine. Look forward to checking in on your grow as it progresses


Autos are easy... Every two to three months you are harvesting... Easy light schedule, 24/0,just feed and water and watch them grow... Everything that you'll see me growing from here on out will be a different strain that I have from Useful Seeds... First up is Long Valley Royal Kush...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looking good @Frank Nitty . That is going to be a full cabinet. How long since you flipped to flower? Nice healthy looking plants.


Megacrop nutes only


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Autos are easy... Every two to three months you are harvesting... Easy light schedule, 24/0,just feed and water and watch them grow... Everything that you'll see me growing from here on out will be a different strain that I have from Useful Seeds... First up is Long Valley Royal Kush...


Man the Auto game has really come a long way from the lowryder days


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh oh!!! Time to make like u haul!!! Someone told me that they were going to be some monsters!!! The OC x CD is touching the light!!!View attachment 4209183


Its like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonder how I'm gonna keep em under...


----------



## macsnax (Oct 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Man the Auto game has really come a long way from the lowryder days


They really have, a lot of them testing in the 20+ percent range. The downside is if you find an impressive pheno, its gone when you harvest, can't take cuts.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Oct 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> They really have, a lot of them testing in the 20+ percent range. The downside is if you find an impressive pheno, its gone when you harvest, can't take cuts.


Yeah that's what's held me from buying Mephisto, it would be another story if they were regular seeds but it's tough to justify the price of a one and done run. Although I am liking the sounds of their upcoming projects...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> They really have, a lot of them testing in the 20+ percent range. The downside is if you find an impressive pheno, its gone when you harvest, can't take cuts.


thta's not necessarily a problem when growing own medicine. You get a great yield, keep popping beans. Same with fems, imho. Nice to grow and play with males, but if you are growing for your medicine and trying to keep up with appetite, males are a waste of time and resources. Not to say you don't set up another room or spot if you want to play, but there's a reason autos and fems have become more popular and guys like Mephisto taking stuff to f6-7 and potent. And yeilds good. And is done quicker than a veg period then the flower period time frame, JMHO


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> thta's not necessarily a problem when growing own medicine. You get a great yield, keep popping beans. Same with fems, imho. Nice to grow and play with males, but if you are growing for your medicine and trying to keep up with appetite, males are a waste of time and resources. Not to say you don't set up another room or spot if you want to play, but there's a reason autos and fems have become more popular and guys like Mephisto taking stuff to f6-7 and potent. And yeilds good. And is done quicker than a veg period then the flower period time frame, JMHO


Do you enjoy smoking autos?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 3, 2018)

*White Lotus x GTE* - Day 12 Flower


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Do you enjoy smoking autos?


I grew some mephisto 3 bears og outdoor this summer, they actually came out really nice. Nice strong lemony fuel kushy dank smell with a great high. I'd say I enjoyed them.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Do you enjoy smoking autos?


Never tried it. I have smoked low THC plants and some of the high CBD plants, regs. is it as bad as those for potency? Just hard not to say those auto plants look much better than 3-4 yrs ago.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Yeah that's what's held me from buying Mephisto, it would be another story if they were regular seeds but it's tough to justify the price of a one and done run. Although I am liking the sounds of their upcoming projects...


I cloned my blue toof special and my forum stompers and gave them away and Im told that they are doing well... So it can be done...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Yeah that's what's held me from buying Mephisto, it would be another story if they were regular seeds but it's tough to justify the price of a one and done run. Although I am liking the sounds of their upcoming projects...


I bought auto seeds because I had never heard of them before and i wanted to see what they were about.. If you want quality in a short period of time, go with autos from Mephisto... You'll see why they cost more


Bodyne said:


> thta's not necessarily a problem when growing own medicine. You get a great yield, keep popping beans. Same with fems, imho. Nice to grow and play with males, but if you are growing for your medicine and trying to keep up with appetite, males are a waste of time and resources. Not to say you don't set up another room or spot if you want to play, but there's a reason autos and fems have become more popular and guys like Mephisto taking stuff to f6-7 and potent. And yeilds good. And is done quicker than a veg period then the flower period time frame, JMHO


I agree with you 100%!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Is that a HLG light your using?


Qb100 from Amazon...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I grew some mephisto 3 bears og outdoor this summer, they actually came out really nice. Nice strong lemony fuel kushy dank smell with a great high. I'd say I enjoyed them.


I enjoy mine...


----------



## macsnax (Oct 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> thta's not necessarily a problem when growing own medicine. You get a great yield, keep popping beans. Same with fems, imho. Nice to grow and play with males, but if you are growing for your medicine and trying to keep up with appetite, males are a waste of time and resources. Not to say you don't set up another room or spot if you want to play, but there's a reason autos and fems have become more popular and guys like Mephisto taking stuff to f6-7 and potent. And yeilds good. And is done quicker than a veg period then the flower period time frame, JMHO


Funny you say that. I'm actually planning on making some semi autos with some mephisto and maybe ethos new auto. Credit to bobqp for teaching me what he's up to. I have too many light issues in my greenhouse to count on photos. I have room in there to grow pretty large plants and am leaning towards semi autos as the answer. I think I can veg them indoors until they hit the lights and then put them out to flower. By the time the stretch is done they should be somewhere in the neighborhood of my height limits.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I cloned my blue toof special and my forum stompers and gave them away and Im told that they are doing well... So it can be done...


Yeah you can clone them but, don't they stay on course with their life cycle? Like a clone taken at 3 weeks with say a generous 1 week rooting, doesn't that mean the clone which hasn't had any veg time is going into flower?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I enjoy mine...


DCSE new mephisto drop this week, lol, you broke? also, and jmho, you should submit some of your pics to him, I bet he's use em or give credit just to show em off, just sayin, jmo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> DCSE new mephisto drop this week, lol, you broke? also, and jmho, you should submit some of your pics to him, I bet he's use em or give credit just to show em off, just sayin, jmo


Think so?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yeah you can clone them but, don't they stay on course with their life cycle? Like a clone taken at 3 weeks with say a generous 1 week rooting, doesn't that mean the clone which hasn't had any veg time is going into flower?


I see your point... I haven't had one to grow myself,maybe I'll take one off the one that I have growing right now and see... Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4209930


Oooooooweeeee!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

Some of the new super autos get huge!


Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4209930


Where do we get those?


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

I been told that dr,grean thumb has some good autos that take 90 days from start to finish


----------



## macsnax (Oct 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I see your point... I haven't had one to grow myself,maybe I'll take one off the one that I have growing right now and see... Hmmmmm.......


That's my understanding on how it works, I've never done it myself so make sure you let us know.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 3, 2018)

Useful Seeds Chocolate Trip f3....non auto flower..lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I been told that dr,grean thumb has some good autos that take 90 days from start to finish


The Iranian Auto, what they call the "short season" supposedly has no ruderalis in it. Pretty strong not to have no more trichs than it does.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4210044
> Useful Seeds Chocolate Trip f3....non auto flower..lol


I just took cuts of the Chocolate Trip F4 and Fruity Pebbles OG F3 to flower out.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 3, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I just took cuts of the Chocolate Trip F4 and Fruity Pebbles OG F3 to flower out.


I just can't wait to see the results!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I just took cuts of the Chocolate Trip F4 and Fruity Pebbles OG F3 to flower out.


Wish I'd been "in the know" back then, I really missed out! So sad!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wish I'd been "in the know" back then, I really missed out! So sad!


Actually...you have not missed out. I am currently working on a Fruity Pebbles project, It will either be f3 select..or f3 open pollination. Chocolate Trip will be preserved as well...stay tuned my friend.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4210044
> Useful Seeds Chocolate Trip f3....non auto flower..lol


From my experience so far with autos, the buds aren't always super dense... They may be big, but they're not always tight... I think photos may be a better way if you want tighter buds... Im sure going to find out soon!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Very impressive auto plants. I do not know that much about the auto's but those look just as good if not better than any pic's i have seen in any magazine. Look forward to checking in on your grow as it progresses


Those autos are done!!! Im about to chop those down...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Never tried it. I have smoked low THC plants and some of the high CBD plants, regs. is it as bad as those for potency? Just hard not to say those auto plants look much better than 3-4 yrs ago.


Haven't smoked any low potent autos... All of mine are 20+...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4210044
> Useful Seeds Chocolate Trip f3....non auto flower..lol


I like that frost coat there...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Haven't smoked any low potent autos... All of mine are 20+...


I can tell, rudi in em or not, they look as good or better than some of the supposed hi CBD strains and I realize most make oil out of em, but when you smoke em, mouseweed. Wouldn't get a mouse high and didn't help me one bit on pain. Why I like the look of some of Mephistos stuff. Nobody wants to run out of meds, at the same time, I'd rather be without than smoking headache and mouseweed, lmfao.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I can tell, rudi in em or not, they look as good or better than some of the supposed hi CBD strains and I realize most make oil out of em, but when you smoke em, mouseweed. Wouldn't get a mouse high and didn't help me one bit on pain. Why I like the look of some of Mephistos stuff. Nobody wants to run out of meds, at the same time, I'd rather be without than smoking headache and mouseweed, lmfao.


All of my autos are from mephisto... Best autos I've experienced... I wouldn't buy an auto from anyone else... I won't buy a seed from anyone else but them snd useful... Period...


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a nice size space in my bathroom that I can't light proof so I use to grow autos. Honestly once the bud is broken up and rolled I don't even know the difference between the autos and photos. On visual inspection the autos can be a bit more airy and loose but the bud quality is still superb. And to keep it relevant I plan to purchase some useful fem seeds from glg in the next few days. More fems please @Useful


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> From my experience so far with autos, the buds aren't always super dense... They may be big, but they're not always tight... I think photos may be a better way if you want tighter buds... Im sure going to find out soon!!!View attachment 4210233View attachment 4210234


Those girls are loving it so far!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Haven't smoked any low potent autos... All of mine are 20+...





ShyGuru said:


> I have a nice size space in my bathroom that I can't light proof so I use to grow autos. Honestly once the bud is broken up and rolled I don't even know the difference between the autos and photos. On visual inspection the autos can be a bit more airy and loose but the bud quality is still superb. And to keep it relevant I plan to purchase some useful fem seeds from glg in the next few days. More fems please @Useful


I feel that way about the buds also, and they're still good as hell!!! Yeah Useful, more fems please!!! What do you have as far as fems go now??? And what do you have in the works???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I feel that way about the buds also, and they're still good as hell!!! Yeah Useful, more fems please!!! What do you have as far as fems go now??? And what do you have in the works???


Right now I have a batch of Chem D x Banana Kush fems. I am working on making some Chem D s1, more Chocolate Diesel s1, Banana Kush s1, and Bag of Oranges s1.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Right now I have a batch of Chem D x Banana Kush fems. I am working on making some Chem D s1, more Chocolate Diesel s1, Banana Kush s1, and Bag of Oranges s1.


A real fruit basket!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Right now I have a batch of Chem D x Banana Kush fems. I am working on making some Chem D s1, more Chocolate Diesel s1, Banana Kush s1, and Bag of Oranges s1.


Will these fems also be 10 seeds per pack?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Will these fems also be 10 seeds per pack?


Yes, my fem packs will always be packs of 10, and I will also continue the lucky 7 promo. Give folks a little more bang for their buck so to speak.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes, my fem packs will always be packs of 10, and I will also continue the lucky 7 promo. Give folks a little more bang for their buck so to speak.


That deal is tough to beat. Thanks for spreading the love.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

ChemD fems. oooooooaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh(Homer Simpson donut eating moan)


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Right now I have a batch of Chem D x Banana Kush fems. I am working on making some Chem D s1, more Chocolate Diesel s1, Banana Kush s1, and Bag of Oranges s1.


When do you forsee the bag of oranges S1's being ready and will any be going to jbc?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> When do you forsee the bag of oranges S1's being ready and will any be going to jbc?


I want to make enough to spread around, so I am going to veg for another couple few weeks. So I will guesstimate a little over 3 months.JBC will for sure get some.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wish I'd been "in the know" back then, I really missed out! So sad!


Yeah ,I need those in my life as well!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 4, 2018)

hey @Useful mind if i ask if i order from GLG is there an email confirmation when the seeds are shipped or a tracking #. i ask only because i wanted to ship mine to my business and i am only there 5 days i cannot have the PT guys open my mail and see some primo seeds ya dig. that and the method of payment sketch me out but i see you are active here so i am confident i wont get ripped off, but i need to be sure they arrive on a weekday not a saturday


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> hey @Useful mind if i ask if i order from GLG is there an email confirmation when the seeds are shipped or a tracking #. i ask only because i wanted to ship mine to my business and i am only there 5 days i cannot have the PT guys open my mail and see some primo seeds ya dig. that and the method of payment sketch me out but i see you are active here so i am confident i wont get ripped off, but i need to be sure they arrive on a weekday not a saturday


Talk to @Bad Dawg...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hahaha...you are just fine my friend...I got it..lol
> 
> Funny you brought up the freebies....I honestly spend just as much time thinking about cool freebies.....as I do making things to bring to the market. For example..here are some upcoming freebies
> 
> ...


Gimme all you got!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What is this


Whatever it is I want it!!! Its like looking at fireworks... Oooooooo, ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Talk to @Bad Dawg...


thank you


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> hey @Useful mind if i ask if i order from GLG is there an email confirmation when the seeds are shipped or a tracking #. i ask only because i wanted to ship mine to my business and i am only there 5 days i cannot have the PT guys open my mail and see some primo seeds ya dig. that and the method of payment sketch me out but i see you are active here so i am confident i wont get ripped off, but i need to be sure they arrive on a weekday not a saturday


There is an email confirmation sent, with a tracking #. You are in good hands with the 3 places I vend at. All 3 are reputable, and on point.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> There is an email confirmation sent, with a tracking #. You are in good hands with the 3 places I vend at. All 3 are reputable, and on point.


thank you useful i actually wouldn't be ordering at all if i didn't think so.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 4, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> hey @Useful mind if i ask if i order from GLG is there an email confirmation when the seeds are shipped or a tracking #. i ask only because i wanted to ship mine to my business and i am only there 5 days i cannot have the PT guys open my mail and see some primo seeds ya dig. that and the method of payment sketch me out but i see you are active here so i am confident i wont get ripped off, but i need to be sure they arrive on a weekday not a saturday


We can send your package on a Saturday Or Monday,which means It should be there threw the week.We ship in priority box with tracking. But I can not Guarantee the post office end of things. But There may be some thing threw the post office for no Saturday delivery.I was told that ,but have not used it. Thanks Bad Dawg


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

Monday is columbus day, no mail.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

BBHP


----------



## reynescabruner (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats to you! Hope for a better and successful business for you.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 4, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> We can send your package on a Saturday Or Monday,which means It should be there threw the week.We ship in priority box with tracking. But I can not Guarantee the post office end of things. But There may be some thing threw the post office for no Saturday delivery.I was told that ,but have not used it. Thanks Bad Dawg


thanks man. im gonna be doing order soon. i almost placed it today but i needed to get this answered and tbh as much as i want some of those genetics before they are gone i need to get my room remodel finished and paid for lol. i will be ordering in the next month tho. also be watching this thread. hey is it bad karma if i ask about another breeder here? namely csi humboldt. i see he has xmas bud and i heard him talking old pine tar kush on an old podcast. is that site reliable to get that gear? any experience in general with nspecta. i'm new around here i guess you could say tho old in years....lol i just read above someone mentioned xmas bud lol that was a coincidence


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> hey is it bad karma if i ask about another breeder here?


Your best bet would be to find the thread dedicated to the other breeder and ask there, keeping this thread on point. Or you could start a thread for the purpose of getting your question answered.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> thanks man. im gonna be doing order soon. i almost placed it today but i needed to get this answered and tbh as much as i want some of those genetics before they are gone i need to get my room remodel finished and paid for lol. i will be ordering in the next month tho. also be watching this thread. hey is it bad karma if i ask about another breeder here? namely csi humboldt. i see he has xmas bud and i heard him talking old pine tar kush on an old podcast. is that site reliable to get that gear? any experience in general with nspecta. i'm new around here i guess you could say tho old in years....lol i just read above someone mentioned xmas bud lol that was a coincidence


I will just touch base on NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds. When I was gifted these seeds to carry on the preservation project, it was expressed to me that they not be for sale, at the request of NDNGUY himself. All I will say is that I am currently making a bunch to hand out as freebies in mid December...ish. That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> I will just touch base on NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds. When I was gifted these seeds to carry on the preservation project, it was expressed to me that they not be for sale, at the request of NDNGUY himself. All I will say is that I am currently making a bunch to hand out as freebies in mid December...ish. That is all I have to say about that.


thanks @Useful that kinda answer is why i didn't ask on that breeders thread. i didn't mean to offend anybody else but i thought ppl with interest in these strains would have insight on another person working seemingly with similar interests. i'm not into cliques or whatever i just am after info. i have searched and looked into it.\ however for your info i notice csi humboldt follows GLG on insta actually. so to me it is all very confusing because he doesnt carry him. anyway. sorry i will not ask again


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> BBHP
> View attachment 4210535 View attachment 4210536



I just drooled a little when I thought about your Dragonsblood HP male crossing this lady... liable to weep blood red sugar. 

I also had to double take to notice that was a serrated leaf! Busy man Blessing many people...!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> thanks @Useful that kinda answer is why i didn't ask on that breeders thread. i didn't mean to offend anybody else but i thought ppl with interest in these strains would have insight on another person working seemingly with similar interests. i'm not into cliques or whatever i just am after info. i have searched and looked into it.\ however for your info i notice csi humboldt follows GLG on insta actually. so to me it is all very confusing because he doesnt carry him. anyway. sorry i will not ask again


You are fine ..I know that you are a new member...doing some navigation..I get it. Stick around...poke your head around in some other threads, make sure you pop in here as well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I just drooled a little when I thought about your Dragonsblood HP male crossing this lady... liable to weep blood red sugar.
> 
> I also had to double take to notice that was a serrated leaf! Busy man Blessing many people...!


I will tell ya right now...I am SUPER stoked to test these when they are ready!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> BBHP
> View attachment 4210535 View attachment 4210536


FROSTEEEE!!!


----------



## elkamino (Oct 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> BBHP
> View attachment 4210535 View attachment 4210536


Don’t believe I’ve seen a BBHP in your stable before... Will you be breeding her?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Don’t believe I’ve seen a BBHP in your stable before... Will you be breeding her?


Good question...yes, she has been pollinated by a bleeding Dragonsblood Hashplant. The same male that was used in some other crosses as well. Chem 91 SKVA was one of them... We are going to put some time in and see what the lines have to offer. I have a really good feeling about this . Time will tell..you know how line work goes.


----------



## althor (Oct 4, 2018)

Just ordered a pack of White Lotus X White Biker that also comes with the lotus larry x tranquil elephantizer, and then I chose the promo white lotus x genius thai extreme (I was really wanting the triple dawg but seems to be gone).
Can you give me any information, advice about growing these strains and what to expect? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for poppin in and sharing that information, you did a really nice job growing them out.
> 
> I am seriously considering doing an f2 select on that one.
> 
> I agree as well, there are a bunch of really good folks in this thread, and you posting here this morning, the number of good people in the thread went up.


Aww, thank you and I really enjoyed growing those out. I would love to see an F2 Select. I still have a few seeds left of the original I plan to grow on my next round and I'll be sure update here when I do.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 5, 2018)

althor said:


> Just ordered a pack of White Lotus X White Biker that also comes with the lotus larry x tranquil elephantizer, and then I chose the promo white lotus x genius thai extreme (I was really wanting the triple dawg but seems to be gone).
> Can you give me any information, advice about growing these strains and what to expect?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have grown out the White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme. Hope this can help.


Schwaggy P said:


> *Smoke Report – (White Lotus x Genius Thai)*​*Smell*: muted, metallic, slight fruity/florally
> *Taste*: savory, peppery, gravy, metallic
> *Effect*: starts couch locked (not sleepy), then soaring energetic (not racy) ~2hrs
> *Growing*: Stats collected over 2 runs and averaged from 4 phenos
> ...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 5, 2018)

Just a heads up,Later today we will be relisting some Useful Gear from Unpaid order's.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 5, 2018)

althor said:


> Just ordered a pack of White Lotus X White Biker that also comes with the lotus larry x tranquil elephantizer, and then I chose the promo white lotus x genius thai extreme (I was really wanting the triple dawg but seems to be gone).
> Can you give me any information, advice about growing these strains and what to expect?
> 
> Thanks in advance


tbh i almost purchased that simply for the freebie with the tranquil elephantizer in it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I have grown out the White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme. Hope this can help.


What great report. I'm going to refer back to this when I write up my next one.
@Nu-Be does very thorough reports too.

I think these help the community just as much as the breeder. I love reading them.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What great report. I'm going to refer back to this when I write up my next one.
> @Nu-Be does very thorough reports too.
> 
> I think these help the community just as much as the breeder. I love reading them.


Thank you for your kind words. I understand how helpful others' efforts to make their experiences available for the community can be, and try to add to the library of information. Nu-Be has great thorough write-ups.


----------



## althor (Oct 5, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Just a heads up,Later today we will be relisting some Useful Gear from Unpaid order's.


I did include a note asking if any packs of the triple dawg became available to substitute. If it doesn't or you cannot, no problem. Been wanting to try dawg for awhile. 2 1/2 years ago I had just received some of the dawg genetics (also several orders from you with a lot of bad dawg and bodhi genetics), and then got busted. They took everything including my seed collection. Finally through with everything and charges dismissed, but they didn't give me anything back so now I am starting over.


----------



## althor (Oct 5, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I have grown out the White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme. Hope this can help.


thanks


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 5, 2018)

althor said:


> thanks


You're welcome, happy growing


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 5, 2018)

althor said:


> Just ordered a pack of White Lotus X White Biker that also comes with the lotus larry x tranquil elephantizer, and then I chose the promo white lotus x genius thai extreme (I was really wanting the triple dawg but seems to be gone).
> Can you give me any information, advice about growing these strains and what to expect?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thanks for the support!! White Lotus x White Biker is going to be a nice one for ya. The White Lotus was in my stable for about 5 years. Very good producer, really good high, it was very nice but was lacking in the scent and flavor department. That is where Karma's White Biker came in. I found a nice smelling frosty male with great structure and let him do his thing. He did pass some smell and flavor to the WL. Your flower time will be 9-10 weeks, prepare to provide support for the ladies, they need it.


----------



## ProChronic (Oct 6, 2018)

What type of freebie is Trip F3? Or was that short for chocolate trip F3 on GLG . (Sour Princess x Chocolate trip F2)?
That sounds like a winner and already sold out. was part of the restock Bad Dawg mentioned...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 6, 2018)

ProChronic said:


> What type of freebie is Trip F3? Or was that short for chocolate trip F3 on GLG . (Sour Princess x Chocolate trip F2)?
> That sounds like a winner and already sold out. was part of the restock Bad Dawg mentioned...


Yes, that is Chocolate Trip f3 freebie. The Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip was very nice.


----------



## matt berry (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you Bad Dawg for the heads up, I was able to score one of the packages of Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip that I was sad I originally missed out on. Also a giant thank you to you Useful for taking the time to preserve so many great strains, and make them available again to us. I was ecstatic when the Dank Sinatra F2 freebies came around (I was on a mission prior to that, to locate some for my wife). The only downside is I won't be able to pop any right away.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 6, 2018)

matt berry said:


> Thank you Bad Dawg for the heads up, I was able to score one of the packages of Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip that I was sad I originally missed out on. Also a giant thank you to you Useful for taking the time to preserve so many great strains, and make them available again to us. I was ecstatic when the Dank Sinatra F2 freebies came around (I was on a mission prior to that, to locate some for my wife). The only downside is I won't be able to pop any right away.


Thanks a bunch for your support and kind words, I really take that to heart. Pretty sure my friend Nu_Be will be happy to hear about your excitement over the Dank Sinatra F2's, as he was the one that did that project, I am very glad that I was chosen to be the conduit so to speak to get them out to the community.

Stay tuned, there is much more exciting preservation projects going on behind the scenes.


----------



## ProChronic (Oct 6, 2018)

Im Hoping this Amnesia X Hasplant haze Freebie fROM GLG has that old school Church incense taste smell (piff i think they call it/ or old school haze)? Any smoke Reports on it?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 6, 2018)

ProChronic said:


> Im Hoping this Amnesia X Hasplant haze Freebie fROM GLG has that old school Church incense taste smell (piff i think they call it/ or old school haze)? Any smoke Reports on it?


No reports yet...my apologies.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 8, 2018)

Christmas Tree Buds


----------



## elkamino (Oct 8, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Christmas Tree Buds
> View attachment 4212612


Wait what? You must know somebody...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 8, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Christmas Tree Buds
> View attachment 4212612


Thanks soo much for the update!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 8, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks soo much for the update!!!


You're very welcome. It won't be too much longer before I can top a few and bush them out a bit.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 9, 2018)

Wouldn't have guessed the OG would root first. Day 7


----------



## Skiball (Oct 9, 2018)

Just picked up 2 packs of your chocolate strawberry x fire cookies. This page got me to pull the trigger you're def putting out sum good vibes. They'll be growing next to some other power houses (gunslinger, tomahawk, goji x orange ssdd), that I've grown previously. They'll have some stiff competition but I'm sure they'll keep up.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 9, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Just picked up 2 packs of your chocolate strawberry x fire cookies. This page got me to pull the trigger you're def putting out sum good vibes. They'll be growing next to some other power houses (gunslinger, tomahawk, goji x orange ssdd), that I've grown previously. They'll have some stiff competition but I'm sure they'll keep up.


Thank you for the support and kind words. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 9, 2018)

althor said:


> I did include a note asking if any packs of the triple dawg became available to substitute. If it doesn't or you cannot, no problem. Been wanting to try dawg for awhile. 2 1/2 years ago I had just received some of the dawg genetics (also several orders from you with a lot of bad dawg and bodhi genetics), and then got busted. They took everything including my seed collection. Finally through with everything and charges dismissed, but they didn't give me anything back so now I am starting over.


Daaaaammmm!!! That SUCKS!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 9, 2018)

A little update on the 1979 NDNGUY Christmas Tree Bud freebie/preservation project. I have found a very interesting lady in the group. She has this very strange and unique characteristic. My friend says she kind of looks like a Holly. I have to agree. I only topped her once and she exploded.She also has a narrow leaf compared to her sisters. I have named her Holly...lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

skeers me, an affie IBL that looks sativa, kinda. Got a hold of something called Krush I think, not DJ's, a clone only out of Canada. I believe the description was a afghani sativa. Head rushes were like doin dabs. Till it got good to me, I talked myself twice out of goin to urgent care thinkin Ize having a reaction. Looked just like that. lol. Be a special plant, isn't the consensus that its NOT PTK and is a landrace affie, kinda made for outdoor, but special. Nice find.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> skeers me, an affie IBL that looks sativa, kinda. Got a hold of something called Krush I think, not DJ's, a clone only out of Canada. I believe the description was a afghani sativa. Head rushes were like doin dabs. Till it got good to me, I talked myself twice out of goin to urgent care thinkin Ize having a reaction. Looked just like that. lol. Be a special plant, isn't the consensus that its NOT PTK and is a landrace affie, kinda made for outdoor, but special. Nice find.


I am very curious about her for sure. This male also is interesting...he has a serious smell about him...like a Chem scent...it's crazy. Notice his thinner leaves as well. He was also only topped once, notice the node stacking. He is going to release copious amounts of pollen. BTW...I scoped him in veg and he is frosty.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am very curious about her for sure. This male also is interesting...he has a serious smell about him...like a Chem scent...it's crazy. Notice his thinner leaves as well. He was also only topped once, notice the node stacking. He is going to release copious amounts of pollen. BTW...I scoped him in veg and he is frosty.
> View attachment 4213084


I am very eager to see how these narrow leaf plants turn out. So far, my CTB plants seem to all have broad leaves.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 9, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I am very eager to see how these narrow leaf plants turn out. So far, my CTB plants seem to all have broad leaves.


Me too!!! I saw that in your previous post...the broad leaves. I am pretty excited for sure.I will be taking cuts in the morning and will transition them into flower.


----------



## althor (Oct 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> A little update on the 1979 NDNGUY Christmas Tree Bud freebie/preservation project. I have found a very interesting lady in the group. She has this very strange and unique characteristic. My friend says she kind of looks like a Holly. I have to agree. I only topped her once and she exploded.She also has a narrow leaf compared to her sisters. I have named her Holly...lol.
> View attachment 4213074 View attachment 4213075


 I can't wait to see how that turned out. Like a lot of people on here, Christmas tree and skunk were the two main incredible strains that would come around here. Havent seen either in way too long.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 10, 2018)

althor said:


> I can't wait to see how that turned out. Like a lot of people on here, Christmas tree and skunk were the two main incredible strains that would come around here. Havent seen either in way too long.


My buddy's mom talked about it a few years back, I didn't realize it was a widespread strain of the times. I honestly immediately went to northern lights in my mind when we were talking about it. Has me intrigued now. I'm located south of the mitten if it was a regional thing.


----------



## althor (Oct 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> My buddy's mom talked about it a few years back, I didn't realize it was a widespread strain of the times. I honestly immediately went to northern lights in my mind when we were talking about it. Has me intrigued now. I'm located south of the mitten if it was a regional thing.


 Yes, it was widespread all over the USA, but it only came around in the winter. Clearly it was an outdoor USA strain since it only appeared for the first few months after harvest time. It smells just like a pine (christmas) tree. It had a very trippy buzz, unlike most everything we see now.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 11, 2018)

*Chem D x Banana Kush*


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 11, 2018)

althor said:


> Yes, it was widespread all over the USA, but it only came around in the winter. Clearly it was an outdoor USA strain since it only appeared for the first few months after harvest time. It smells just like a pine (christmas) tree. It had a very trippy buzz, unlike most everything we see now.


Ive been looking for this for years, some say NL was what i wanted but no. Others have said pine tar kush is it unfortunately never been able to get it, So i truly hope that i dont miss this drop and this is what i have been looking for from my yesteryears.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

I can find where it might be gainsville green, but people that grew it out yrs ago describe an IBL like affie that doesn't have much kick. That sounds like PTK. jmho


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Chem D x Banana Kush*
> View attachment 4214201


The little babies are getting bigger, thanks a bunch for the updates!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

I got 3 GG4's of yours goin, I had em up, foaf lost his whole inner garden while on minivacay, I gifted them to him so mo meds quicker. I'll get pics this weekend when I visit, they actually got bigger lights and more room. I messed up last round with some of the Choc D's, now have 4/4 up, but they are having to ride it out in the flower tent in beer cups, lol, I have run out of room and my new lite not comin till bday, later in month. Nothing I could do, but try to keep em goin couple weeks. Did get new fresh dirt. Pics when they prettier. Those GG4's gonna make a family very very happy. Me too we workd a dealio. lol. And I got 7 beans left. Thanks man. Makin folks happy far and wide. Even not on the boards.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> The little babies are getting bigger, thanks a bunch for the updates!!!


You're welcome.  I have 2 more that aren't as far along doing their thing in soil.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I got 3 GG4's of yours goin, I had em up, foaf lost his whole inner garden while on minivacay, I gifted them to him so mo meds quicker. I'll get pics this weekend when I visit, they actually got bigger lights and more room. I messed up last round with some of the Choc D's, now have 4/4 up, but they are having to ride it out in the flower tent in beer cups, lol, I have run out of room and my new lite not comin till bday, later in month. Nothing I could do, but try to keep em goin couple weeks. Did get new fresh dirt. Pics when they prettier. Those GG4's gonna make a family very very happy. Me too we workd a dealio. lol. And I got 7 beans left. Thanks man. Makin folks happy far and wide. Even not on the boards.


Sorry to hear about your friend of a friends garden. That was very kind of you to spread the love by giving them the GG#4 s1 plants. Your kindness will be rewarded i'm sure.


----------



## Skiball (Oct 12, 2018)

@Useful
What's your experience with pollen storage?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2018)

Skiball said:


> @Useful
> What's your experience with pollen storage?


I just dry it and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I just dry it and put it in the freezer.


no flour? and you just scrape it up? Im curious too


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no flour? and you just scrape it up? Im curious too


You can use flour, but be sure and toast it first. I just use pollen straight up.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> You can use flour, but be sure and toast it first. I just use pollen straight up.


Desiccant? Just wondering cause i throwed some in a 2ounce paper cup in a ziploc freezer bag, was planning to use it soon after but didn't, now it's been well over a yr with no desiccant and it's still floating around in there just as fine as the day I put it in, which dont mean its good, but looks good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 12, 2018)

Wait til I get home


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wait til I get home


Home now... Pistils are out!!! GG x CD almost 2 weeks into flower... 73 days from seed...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 12, 2018)

OC x CD... Almost 2 weeks into flower as well...73 days from seed... Pistils are out!!! Had to supercrop that tall girl to make her fit!!!


----------



## althor (Oct 12, 2018)

Skiball said:


> @Useful
> What's your experience with pollen storage?


Of course I am not Useful, but I have pollen over 10 years old that still seeds up my plants whenever I use it.
I have done it both ways, depending on how much pollen I am able to get. If I am using a male plant, I just keep growing until I have a lot of pollen, then let it sit for a couple of days, drop a dessicant in the tupperware and freeze it.


My package from GLG arrived today. White Lotus x White Biker, Stardawg f2, White Larry x Elephant Tranquilizer.
Bad Dawg through in VallyGhash X 3 headed dragon. Anxious to pop a couple of each but it will have to wait for room to open up.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

althor said:


> Of course I am not Useful, but I have pollen over 10 years old that still seeds up my plants whenever I use it.
> I have done it both ways, depending on how much pollen I am able to get. If I am using a male plant, I just keep growing until I have a lot of pollen, then let it sit for a couple of days, drop a dessicant in the tupperware and freeze it.
> 
> 
> ...


Was the SD f2 one of those he restocked?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2018)

althor said:


> Of course I am not Useful, but I have pollen over 10 years old that still seeds up my plants whenever I use it.
> I have done it both ways, depending on how much pollen I am able to get. If I am using a male plant, I just keep growing until I have a lot of pollen, then let it sit for a couple of days, drop a dessicant in the tupperware and freeze it.
> 
> 
> ...


I have only kept pollen for about a year, that is only because I use it up.

That is quite the bang for your buck so to speak!! I really do appreciate your support. Thank you for giving Useful Seeds a spot in your garden...that really means a lot to me.


----------



## althor (Oct 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Was the SD f2 one of those he restocked?


 He left a note in the shipped email saying that he had a canceled order but in the future I would be limited to the available packs. 

I can imagine that being an inventory issue and easy to get things screwed up if he does it too often.

But I am glad he hooked me up, I am very excited to see them grow.


----------



## Skiball (Oct 12, 2018)

@althor 
Interesting I've had the exact opposite experience. Pollen I've stored for years has produced seed and they look healthy even with dissection. Seeds will even germ then have more or less sids.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no flour? and you just scrape it up? Im curious too


Dry your pollen out good.I put it in a papper bag packed with rice then freeze it and use it soon as its took out of the freezer.FREEZE it in the size of pollen you will use it all for once its unfrozen it can not be froze again from the dampnes.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 12, 2018)

Skiball said:


> @Useful
> What's your experience with pollen storage?





Bodyne said:


> no flour? and you just scrape it up? Im curious too


I collected the pollen and let it sit out for a few days to dry. I did add a little (toasted) flour, maybe like 30/70 flour/pollen. Also a couple of rice grains to each seed vial. Bagged and labeled all the vials and put that inside of a tupperware to go into the freezer for storage. I can just pull out a couple at a time without disturbing any of the rest. You don't want to unfreeze, then freeze again. Once thawed, use what you need of that and discard. The little seed vials are cheap. 0.5ml is the size.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Oct 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a bunch of clones...but I had this crazy idea. Gelatto 136. That would be Gelatto 45 x Chem 91 SKVA reversed. Or how about a Mogilla Gorilla...Gorilla Glue x Banana OG fem??? Or..reverse the Banana OG and hit the Chocolate Diesel cut???


i know Jaws made chocolate banana kush at least 6 yrs ago using chocolate rain; so your variation using chocolate diesel i'm sure will be welcomed. I've got the original CBK direct from jaws waiting their turn like all the rest haha .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

This was my first time supercropping a plant and i think I did a fucking good job of not breaking the stem all the way!!! Now I see all the places that will get hit with light now!!! Maybe I should take more leaves out the middle???


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> This was my first time supercropping a plant and i think I did a fucking good job of not breaking the stem all the way!!! Now I see all the places that will get hit with light now!!! Maybe I should take more leaves out the middle??? View attachment 4215252 View attachment 4215257


If it were me Frank i would defiantly take some of those fans out of there to get some air flow through the middle of the plant. Also looks like you did a good job on the super cropping. However you might want to find a way to tie them down. If not they will straiten right back out in a few days. Those lower nugs will get huge with all that light.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> If it were me Frank i would defiantly take some of those fans out of there to get some air flow through the middle of the plant. Also looks like you did a good job on the super cropping. However you might want to find a way to tie them down. If not they will straiten right back out in a few days. Those lower nugs will get huge with all that light.


Ill get something to tie em down... Ill get some more out of the middle also... Thanks... If I didn't say it already,im half a century today!!! Smoke one with your brother today!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ill get something to tie em down... Ill get some more out of the middle also... Thanks... If I didn't say it already,im half a century today!!! Smoke one with your brother today!!! View attachment 4215278


Good deal. Happy birthday


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 13, 2018)

I


Frank Nitty said:


> Ill get something to tie em down... Ill get some more out of the middle also... Thanks... If I didn't say it already,im half a century today!!! Smoke one with your brother today!!! View attachment 4215278


Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> This was my first time supercropping a plant and i think I did a fucking good job of not breaking the stem all the way!!! Now I see all the places that will get hit with light now!!! Maybe I should take more leaves out the middle??? View attachment 4215252


Frank that is a pretty healthy looking girl you got there i got a feeling your going to be super cropping your original super cropping. Anyway will enjoy watching.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Frank that is a pretty healthy looking girl you got there i got a feeling your going to be super cropping your original super cropping. Anyway will enjoy watching.


I think so too!!! Didn't even show the GG x CD... I might get away with not having to do her like the OC... Maybe...XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think so too!!! Didn't even show the GG x CD... I might get away with not having to do her like the OC... Maybe...XD View attachment 4215285


Oh yeah, megacrop only...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Good deal. Happy birthday


Thank you!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> I
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!!


Thank you my friend!!! This is starting to get exciting!!! Sooo much different than growing autos!!! I see great things coming from these plants as long as I stay on top of them... Which you know I will!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank i used to worry about height. Now i like snapping them girls. This is a example of some Ghost Og (Canna Venture) i have going now. The blue tape is where i break them and then you have to support it. Sorry for the lousy pictures with the light on i just wanted to show you the results of supper cropping.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Frank i used to worry about height. Now i like snapping them girls. This is a example of some Ghost Og (Canna Venture) i have going now. The blue tape is where i break them and then you have to support it. Sorry for the lousy pictures with the light on i just wanted to show you the results of supper cropping.View attachment 4215307


Oh yeah I like the looks of that!!!


----------



## macsnax (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ill get something to tie em down... Ill get some more out of the middle also... Thanks... If I didn't say it already,im half a century today!!! Smoke one with your brother today!!! View attachment 4215278


Happy b-day man


----------



## althor (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi Useful. Can you give some background on your Star Dawg f2?


----------



## Skiball (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ill get something to tie em down... Ill get some more out of the middle also... Thanks... If I didn't say it already,im half a century today!!! Smoke one with your brother today!!! View attachment 4215278


Happy bday! Also keep n eye out 4 that background mail. That's how they popped Mr. Green yrs back. He was one of the 1st YouTube grow tutorial guys.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 14, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Happy bday! Also keep n eye out 4 that background mail. That's how they popped Mr. Green yrs back. He was one of the 1st YouTube grow tutorial guys.


Good looking out!!! Ill make sure to keep that out of the pics!!!


----------



## althor (Oct 14, 2018)

Dropped 3 star dawg in napkins last night, all 3 popped within 24 hours and in the soil.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 14, 2018)

althor said:


> Hi Useful. Can you give some background on your Star Dawg f2?


What you have should be f3 select, you can expect some great yielding cultivars, that will finish in 9-10 weeks.


----------



## althor (Oct 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> What you have should be f3 select, you can expect some great yielding cultivars, that will finish in 9-10 weeks.


Thanks, but I was meaning more about the genetics. Is it from the Corey cut or illumanti, etc.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 14, 2018)

althor said:


> Thanks, but I was meaning more about the genetics. Is it from the Corey cut or illumanti, etc.


They were made with a pack of Stardawg seeds.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

the Love cut, of course. Exclusive.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 14, 2018)

Useful, do you have an updated list? If you have to write it out, then nevermind... I just like to read and dream about good things...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 14, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful, do you have an updated list? If you have to write it out, then nevermind... I just like to read and dream about good things...


I actually do not have anything to add to my menu, I did make some things but am going to work with them first.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> I actually do not have anything to add to my menu, I did make some things but am going to work with them first.


Ok, I'll just look at the one I have...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2018)

GG x chocolate diesel's & @Nu-Be 's dank Sinatra f2's-thanks guys


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 14, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GG x chocolate diesel's & @Nu-Be 's dank Sinatra f2's-thanks guysView attachment 4215822


No sir, thank YOU for the support and the post.


----------



## Skiball (Oct 14, 2018)

Seeing all of y'alls grow is getting me excited. For me planning and seeing it all come together is the best part. Ordered all new lights with 1800 watt driver n 16 288 lm561c boards. Also trying my hand at dry nutes n figuring the ratios out. Only have one grow under my belt with the bucket flood n drain system I built. So lots of variables to hash out but will def be worth it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 15, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Seeing all of y'alls grow is getting me excited. For me planning and seeing it all come together is the best part. Ordered all new lights with 1800 watt driver n 16 288 lm561c boards. Also trying my hand at dry nutes n figuring the ratios out. Only have one grow under my belt with the bucket flood n drain system I built. So lots of variables to hash out but will def be worth it.


Good luck!!! We'll be watching!!! At least I will be...


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Oct 15, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Just keep reading old threads and doing your research. I've learned a lot from the peeps in here. Everyone's usually happy to answer questions or at least link you to the old thread that's already answered it. I still have a lot to learn, but grow more and more confident with every harvest thanks to the community!


I do exactly that and have been doing it since 1st. joining Over Grow before the fall circa 03/04. I DO THE SAME SHIT WITH MARTIAL ARTS AND DOGS.i still can't type though lol. 
girl asked me wyd. i said looking at weed site and weed types. she said oh. she asks later what i was doing again. i said "the same thing i was doing before" lol lol lol. she said - damn all that time? 
i said "i do this every day i'm not the avg weed dude"

i worked in a warehouse that was mainly geared to porn mags. yet, just so happens my section also had tattoos & piercings, motorcycles, and pot magazines. they asked me why i keep going over the same ones. because i get ideas from other things i have come across or experienced and it makes it so certain info is hardwired in me... 

i look at so many threads, both current and all the way to ancient all the time so i have 15 yrs in minimum from online resources. hell that's how i found this thread doing recon on useless gear lol.
my vault has approx 344 various strains and crosses. many not commercially available and never have been. i still look for reference info on the strains and crosses i have. so just imagine adding info in bookmarks etc for later use to build a proper strain library that's actually organized in various ways. i sure wish they had software to do that. i'd like various categories to list a large genetic inventory in seed/live plants.

category examples
1. alphabetical order 
2. indy dom, sat dom, hybrid
3. flower time
4. yield
5 easy/difficult to clone w/approx. times
6. stoned/high effects to include medical
7. vigor in veg/flower, stretch
8. compatibility = plays well with others in crosses or is desirable for breeding 
9. Taste and aroma ; must be scrubbed well because of high odor
10. high's duration/ceiling/terp profile

So if some computer genius knows a freeware source program that can do this let me know. it has to be usable by a non computer geek though. ijs lol


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 15, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Seeing all of y'alls grow is getting me excited. For me planning and seeing it all come together is the best part. Ordered all new lights with 1800 watt driver n 16 288 lm561c boards. Also trying my hand at dry nutes n figuring the ratios out. Only have one grow under my belt with the bucket flood n drain system I built. So lots of variables to hash out but will def be worth it.


If you're going to get into dry nutes, I'd suggest hitting YouTube and watching a video on Jack's 3-2-1 by greengenesgarden. He really breaks things down and makes it easier to understand.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 15, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> my vault has approx 344 various strains and crosses. many not commercially available and never have been. i still look for reference info on the strains and crosses i have. so just imagine adding info in bookmarks etc for later use to build a proper strain library that's actually organized in various ways. i sure wish they had software to do that. i'd like various categories to list a large genetic inventory in seed/live plants.
> 
> category examples
> 1. alphabetical order
> ...


I would pop open a google sheet. (Free excel spreadsheet ) and make your columns. I have one, but not with as many packs as you.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Oct 15, 2018)

Are there going to be more Chocolate Diesel seeds? Was on the fence about ordering and when I decided to go ahead JBC was out


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes, I am making more Chocolate Diesel s1's. I'm thinking about also making a Chocolate Covered Banana.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes, I am making more Chocolate Diesel s1's. I'm thinking about also making a Chocolate Covered Banana.


Yes! Yes!


----------



## Skiball (Oct 15, 2018)

Ya I been researching it a lot a lot. Tired of buying bottles after 15 yrs. Got it down to master blend at 1/4 to 1/2 dose with cal-n epsom closer to full dosage. Then peters stem to supplement micro and chelated cal during flower to lower n. Along with growmore Hawaiian/hula and a bunch of other goodies from kelp4less. Also trying a liquid pond beneficial bacteria from green vista.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Oct 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> I really wish you hadn't asked me that question.But I have to be honest no matter what, from my reading , the Pine Tar Kush is actually NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, who knows??? I do know that NDNGUY wanted this 1979Christmas Tree Bud seed to be spread across the canna community in a big way for free.. Here I am ,doing just that .


to be clear some folks might even get confused and think PTK is actually christmas bud or vice versa. but no they are two different strains. only confusion is that the real xmas bud seeds might have been swapped and replaced with ptk instead. at any rate it's said in the thread that xmas bud on it's on isn't all that special really aside from that piney taste. seeing what you have testing that high % makes me think u have a different xmas bud all together whicj makes this whole xmas bud thing crazy smdh. 

this is the thread i read before getting to your hilarious response here moments ago. 
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/ndns-79-xmas-bud.69166/

yeah i got the 1. BSH x G13/HASH PLANT
2. BSH x G13/HASH PLANT x G13/HASH PLANT
3. BSH x G13/HASH PLANT x Conquistador 
4. BSH x G13 F3 = i think it's actually g13/hp and the F3 might be my mistake. not sure but it's how i wrote it down
5. TOM HILLS PTK F2's 
6. TOM HILLS Haze Mau Mau pheno spelling and it;s slightly herm at the end of flower.

i swore i had the 88g13/hp all this time but i guess i just got confused


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> to be clear some folks might even get confused and think PTK is actually christmas bud or vice versa. but no they are two different strains. only confusion is that the real xmas bud seeds might have been swapped and replaced with ptk instead. at any rate it's said in the thread that xmas bud on it's on isn't all that special really aside from that piney taste. seeing what you have testing that high % makes me think u have a different xmas bud all together whicj makes this whole xmas bud thing crazy smdh.
> 
> this is the thread i read before getting to your hilarious response here moments ago.
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/ndns-79-xmas-bud.69166/
> ...


Thanks a bunch for all of that info...I really appreciate it. When I get a package of seed labeled NDNGUY...there is a bit of trust involved with that...for me personally. I reckon it is a good thing i'm doing this project to make freebie seeds, not charging like some others are.



When the seeds are ready, feel free to hit me up, I will put a pack aside for ya my friend. We could get to the bottom of this together.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for all of that info...I really appreciate it. When I get a package of seed labeled NDNGUY...there is a bit of trust involved with that...for me personally. I reckon it is a good thing i'm doing this project to make freebie seeds, not charging like some others are.
> 
> 
> 
> When the seeds are ready, feel free to hit me up, I will put a pack aside for ya my friend. We could get to the bottom of this together.


I have no idea what you guys are talking about cause I've never heard of ctb or ptk, but im tuned in to the station to catch the action!!!


----------



## althor (Oct 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about cause I've never heard of ctb or ptk, but im tuned in to the station to catch the action!!!


 I started smoking it in the early 80s, and had it every winter through the mid 90s and then it disappeared. If it is real christmas bud, it is a treat. I know a lot of older people want to talk about how good weed was, and there was occassional special weed, but todays bud is much better. The exceptions were christmas tree bud and some of the top shelf skunk. There were a lot of different grades of skunk, from good to fantastic, Christmas tree was always the same. Skunk was a more stoney buzz, christmas tree was very cerebral, trippy type bud.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 17, 2018)

althor said:


> I started smoking it in the early 80s, and had it every winter through the mid 90s and then it disappeared. If it is real christmas bud, it is a treat. I know a lot of older people want to talk about how good weed was, and there was occassional special weed, but todays bud is much better. The exceptions were christmas tree bud and some of the top shelf skunk. There were a lot of different grades of skunk, from good to fantastic, Christmas tree was always the same. Skunk was a more stoney buzz, christmas tree was very cerebral, trippy type bud.


I definitely want to get some of that!!! I'll grow it with the LVRK!!! Useful would love to see that, I'm sure!!!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Oct 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> Haha, my friend told me to tell you no go on Adam Dunn...how funny is that??? Josh Kelly is the guy ya want.


Yes, Adam know x,y,z so far as the plant is concerned but he's a poser and not to be trusted as he babbles and lies about stuff he knows most folks won't have a clue about. Ironically he's chosen this path and didn't have too. people seem to take their own lives and the good they have accomplished in the past and decide to go in the opposite direction. too often rooted in greed/delusion imho. 
we were going to see him in Colorado but we didn't have car access. now i'm glad i didn't waste my time lol.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Oct 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Should I remove the big fan leaves? View attachment 4184677


you only need to do that if the plant is farther along in flower and they are blocking light to buds and even then i wouldn't remove more than a few leaves but not the whole fan leaf. do your home work on vegging and flowering basics so u understand why certain things are done while others aren't and then fit it all to your personal circumstance with the plant telling you the essentials of how to proceed based on your goals.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 17, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> you only need to do that if the plant is farther along in flower and they are blocking light to buds and even then i wouldn't remove more than a few leaves but not the whole fan leaf. do your home work on vegging and flowering basics so u understand why certain things are done while others aren't and then fit it all to your personal circumstance with the plant telling you the essentials of how to proceed based on your goals.


Thank you sir for the knowledge!!! And I will read up on it... This is like on the job training for the best job in the world!!!


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> to be clear some folks might even get confused and think PTK is actually christmas bud or vice versa. but no they are two different strains. only confusion is that the real xmas bud seeds might have been swapped and replaced with ptk instead. at any rate it's said in the thread that xmas bud on it's on isn't all that special really aside from that piney taste. seeing what you have testing that high % makes me think u have a different xmas bud all together whicj makes this whole xmas bud thing crazy smdh.
> 
> this is the thread i read before getting to your hilarious response here moments ago.
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/ndns-79-xmas-bud.69166/
> ...


After reading that thread im comming to my own conclusion on xmas bud. It seems to me that those on the east coast have a different version of xmas bud then west coast and select circles had a cut of it. I know in nc in 99/02 we had it around xmas time for a month or two and then it was gone till the following year. But it had the taste, smell and high but it seems as though it goes further back then that to atleast the 80's. It is weird how it just disappeared though. This is what leads me to believe that it was a cut only that just was just lost over time, still strange how no one has claimed this strain as their creation or that no one is certain of its origin.


----------



## althor (Oct 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thank you sir for the knowledge!!! And I will read up on it... This is like on the job training for the best job in the world!!!


 To give my opinion with a little detail, I consider leaves to be solar panels. There are times when I will remove a leaf, but rarely. I will most often try to move the leaf so it doesn't block the bud sites, sometimes tying it back some, or tying the stem itself to stretch it open some and let the light in to the bud site.


----------



## Skiball (Oct 17, 2018)

I said let there be light n there was a shit ton!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Skiball said:


> I said let there be light n there was a shit ton!View attachment 4217348


Nice


----------



## Skiball (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice


25$ a pop, 20$ for double heat sinks n 80$ for a 1800w 48v 93% efficiency driver


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Skiball said:


> 25$ a pop, 20$ for double heat sinks n 80$ for a 1800w 48v 93% efficiency driver


Where?


----------



## Skiball (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where?


Might not get the same price bc of quantity you order but hansion https://tophspcb.m.en.alibaba.com. The driver is an easton apr48-3g on eBay. Here's info on it https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=66169&start=100


----------



## DankDonut (Oct 18, 2018)

25 dollars a pop for what? 

That rectifier/driver seems pretty sweet.


----------



## Skiball (Oct 18, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> 25 dollars a pop for what?
> 
> That rectifier/driver seems pretty sweet.


For what he originally said nice about. To save ya the time reading. They say driver is factory set at 54v and 37 amps. Still have yet to wire it up and test to b sure.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 18, 2018)

Just got a pack of the nube dank sinatra f2s. Any info on the f1 parents? Or did he do an open pollination?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 18, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Just got a pack of the nube dank sinatra f2s. Any info on the f1 parents? Or did he do an open pollination?


Info from Nu-Be about the Dank Sinatra F2



Nu-Be said:


> Congrats on the James Bean listing, @Useful !!!! https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-useful-seeds Mark one down for the good guys! If I know you, you got more up your sleeve!
> 
> Grats @MustangStudFarm @Bubby'sndalab and everybody else who picked up those Dank Sinatra F2. I wanted to let you know a couple things about them. They were open pollinated, 4 guys and 3 girls, in organic soil under COB LEDs. All four guys ended up being frosty, but the two boys in back were _extra_ frosty from the get-go.
> View attachment 4194113
> ...


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Info from Nu-Be about the Dank Sinatra F2


Thanks Schwaggy I'm looking forward to growing these out. Will post once I get some going.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2018)

althor said:


> To give my opinion with a little detail, I consider leaves to be solar panels. There are times when I will remove a leaf, but rarely. I will most often try to move the leaf so it doesn't block the bud sites, sometimes tying it back some, or tying the stem itself to stretch it open some and let the light in to the bud site.


I think this too, and I'll tuck and wrap around fanners instead of lopping off, but I seen folks in OR, especially outdoors, that would get a plant up goin and beautiful and then defoliate all the fanners underneath, thought it would really mess with em, but it didn't sure freaked me out. Ive also noticed that when flower from seed, inside in a tent anyhow, with the stretchin, you don't have as many midlevel fans, or ime. Which is actualy nice per airflow. Next round im gonna give em a week of MH veg, then go straight to flower.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 18, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks Schwaggy I'm looking forward to growing these out. Will post once I get some going.


You're welcome. Looking forward to your success with them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Might not get the same price bc of quantity you order but hansion https://tophspcb.m.en.alibaba.com. The driver is an easton apr48-3g on eBay. Here's info on it https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=66169&start=100


Im gonna order 4 of them... Maybe 5


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 18, 2018)

I put together 3 of those 304 qb knockoffs and haven't looked back. With about 2 full grows under them I am happy. Different seller but still from alibaba. I would say they comparable to the cobs I used prior but the heat is spread a little more even with the qb style of board.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna order 4 of them... Maybe 5


Im about to turn up Nu-be!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I think this too, and I'll tuck and wrap around fanners instead of lopping off, but I seen folks in OR, especially outdoors, that would get a plant up goin and beautiful and then defoliate all the fanners underneath, thought it would really mess with em, but it didn't sure freaked me out. Ive also noticed that when flower from seed, inside in a tent anyhow, with the stretchin, you don't have as many midlevel fans, or ime. Which is actualy nice per airflow. Next round im gonna give em a week of MH veg, then go straight to flower.


At what point do you start veg?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> At what point do you start veg?


I been doin the beer cup thing after I get em up, gonna go to the half gallon size from now on, from seed rooter and then one tranplant to bigger pot when sexed. See how good any males look at that point, either use or discard. So basically a week to two getting seedling up and into tent established, then a hard week of MH 24/7, two at most, then flip the timer. Especially after seeing this last round the two flowering didn't get out of hand height wise as had been happening without veg time, flowering from seedling. Not many lower fans as they stretched, and still big ole nugs. Only wished i hadn't topped em, just went with the main cola. I'll have to this next round, I got 25 seeds up, in a smaller tent, 5 already in gallon smarties as they are female. Helluva deal, ain't done it like this in awhile.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Info from Nu-Be about the Dank Sinatra F2


I think this is the first time that I have ever seen Nu-be say anything!!! K


Bodyne said:


> I been doin the beer cup thing after I get em up, gonna go to the half gallon size from now on, from seed rooter and then one tranplant to bigger pot when sexed. See how good any males look at that point, either use or discard. So basically a week to two getting seedling up and into tent established, then a hard week of MH 24/7, two at most, then flip the timer. Especially after seeing this last round the two flowering didn't get out of hand height wise as had been happening without veg time, flowering from seedling. Not many lower fans as they stretched, and still big ole nugs. Only wished i hadn't topped em, just went with the main cola. I'll have to this next round, I got 25 seeds up, in a smaller tent, 5 already in gallon smarties as they are female. Helluva deal, ain't done it like this in awhile.


Im fucking with that plan!!! Maybe not so many seeds,but definitely the formula...


----------



## althor (Oct 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I think this too, and I'll tuck and wrap around fanners instead of lopping off, but I seen folks in OR, especially outdoors, that would get a plant up goin and beautiful and then defoliate all the fanners underneath, thought it would really mess with em, but it didn't sure freaked me out. Ive also noticed that when flower from seed, inside in a tent anyhow, with the stretchin, you don't have as many midlevel fans, or ime. Which is actualy nice per airflow. Next round im gonna give em a week of MH veg, then go straight to flower.


 Yep man, that is why I generally try to preface my comments with phrases like "this is what I do, or this is how I believe" etc. because, using this as an example, I have seen the same thing. I have a few grow friends that will pluck every fan leaf off in flower and end up with big fat buds, same as me. 
Although, something I have noticed with some strains, when you pull off the fan leaves, more new growth leaves seem to pop out of the bud, do you end up with more leaf trimming in the end anyway.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm trying to choose a freebie pack on GLG and was looking for some info on the Amnesia x Hashplant Haze. Any pics? Anyone grown it out recently?


----------



## Skiball (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna order 4 of them... Maybe 5


What size area you looking to light?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Skiball said:


> What size area you looking to light?


4x4 and 2x2 tents...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 4x4 and 2x2 tents...


Hey bro any advice on auto flowers got me 2 packs of gas and guns on the way I've never grown autos so any advice on growing media to use light cycle etc


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Hey bro any advice on auto flowers got me 2 packs of gas and guns on the way I've never grown autos so any advice on growing media to use light cycle etc


Gas and guns are reg autos... Meaning that the seeds are male and female... I dropped 3 and got one female... Got 9 coming up now, just waiting to find out the sex of them... Hoping for more females than males!!! Its some killer diller smoke!!!


----------



## Skiball (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 4x4 and 2x2 tents...


Personally for a 4x4 flower I think you'd be happiest with two hlg-320-54a drivers running 3 boards per driver. You could go with hlg-600 but the costs are very similar n the extra 40w will make a difference. Running each board at 106 watts will have your effecency to approx 167 lm per watt and help with longevity of the light. Also giving you a more even light pattern.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Personally for a 4x4 flower I think you'd be happiest with two hlg-320-54a drivers running 3 boards per driver. You could go with hlg-600 but the costs are very similar n the extra 40w will make a difference. Running each board at 106 watts will have your effecency to approx 167 lm per watt and help with longevity of the light. Also giving you a more even light pattern.


Gotcha... So has anyone else ever seen or heard of anyone using these lights before? I got a quote for 300 bucks for 2 double sets and two drivers... I might grab them next week...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

19 days into flower... GG x CD... Buds are in effect!!!! I have never had this much patience!!! Especially when there are autos right next to her budded up already and they all went to the dirt at the same time...   Looking really good right about now!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

OC x CD day 19 of flower...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

Soooooo... Where's the man of honor?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2018)

Hope all is well. Thoughts and prayers if needed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

When was the last time we saw him???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

Its been 3 days since we last spoke to him...


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks to @Useful @Nu-Be for giving us the chance to run this gear


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Thanks to @Useful @Nu-Be for giving us the chance to run this gear


Niiiiicccceeee!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

Does anybody know if anything is wrong? Hasn't been here since Tues nite.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Does anybody know if anything is wrong? Hasn't been here since Tues nite.


That's what I'm talking about...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what I'm talking about...


Yeah, not like him


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

Its been 3 days, now we can file a missing persons report!!! Has anyone seen the seed man???


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its been 3 days, now we can file a missing persons report!!! Has anyone seen the seed man???


Send out a search party.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2018)

Fam emergency last I heard. Thoughts and prayers, peace and karma


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 19, 2018)

My sincere apologies for being scarce lately. A couple of truly devastating events have happened recently.

Just when I thought I was out of tears...typing this message......I see that i'm not.

You folks be kind to one another....and say it now because you never know.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> My sincere apologies for being scarce lately. A couple of truly devastating events have happened recently.
> 
> Just when I thought I was out of tears...typing this message......I see that i'm not.
> 
> You folks be kind to one another....and say it now because you never know.


Hope your ok bro


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Fam emergency last I heard. Thoughts and prayers, peace and karma


I must have missed that... Damn, I hope that everything is alright...


----------



## elkamino (Oct 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> My sincere apologies for being scarce lately. A couple of truly devastating events have happened recently.
> 
> Just when I thought I was out of tears...typing this message......I see that i'm not.
> 
> You folks be kind to one another....and say it now because you never know.


 Hey dude you’re above and beyond being on here at all. Your responsiveness and openness has been unprecedented. Take your time and positive vibes to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> My sincere apologies for being scarce lately. A couple of truly devastating events have happened recently.
> 
> Just when I thought I was out of tears...typing this message......I see that i'm not.
> 
> You folks be kind to one another....and say it now because you never know.


You can say that again!!! To everyone who has some people that they care about, you had better tell them how much you care about them as much as possible!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 20, 2018)

Hang in there, boss. If you need anything, hollar.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Hang in there, boss. If you need anything, hollar.


Better know it!!! Anything...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 20, 2018)

Is there anything besides mylar that I need to do for these plants?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> My sincere apologies for being scarce lately. A couple of truly devastating events have happened recently.
> 
> Just when I thought I was out of tears...typing this message......I see that i'm not.
> 
> You folks be kind to one another....and say it now because you never know.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hope you are ok man. I have been coming here a lot to look at your gear. And hey it's only a forum family and friends come first and I'm glad to see you are around. We are lucky to have you on here period . Happy growing and our prayers are with you.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 20, 2018)

Gametime...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 20, 2018)

High @Useful hope things are calmer for you, and yours.

If you get a chance, can you talk a bit about the Punta Roja you're using?

Back in mid-70s, we used to get a really sticky, and really red hairy strain that went by Columbian Redbud. I know it came from Columbia because I knew folks bringing it in... they even bought a DC-3 and a pilot to go with it. Used to meet them at a runway deep in Alabama to load up the mule train, lol!

I haven't heard of it since, but I did see Bodhi is doing something with Punta Roja, and now you.

What we got was some powerful, knock your dick in the dirt stuff, if Punta Roja is any relation, I'd love to check it out while I still can... I'm an old git if you hadn't figured, so many strains, so little time!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

No need for supercropping now!!! Let's see how tall they can get!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> No need for supercropping now!!! Let's see how tall they can get!!! View attachment 4219176 View attachment 4219177


I love your enthusiasm. Is that tent new? Looks nice. Got to admit i was wondering how things would work out for you in that cabinet. One big happy family now in that tent. What size is that?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> No need for supercropping now!!! Let's see how tall they can get!!! View attachment 4219176 View attachment 4219177


Oh and dont forget supper cropping is a good thing. Can really add a lot more yield supper cropping. Are you going to use a scrog net or bamboo stakes to support those cola's? I sure they will be massive.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Oh and dont forget supper cropping is a good thing. Can really add a lot more yield supper cropping. Are you going to use a scrog net or bamboo stakes to support those cola's? I sure they will be massive.


Im thinking about it... I have one that would fit perfectly in the tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I love your enthusiasm. Is that tent new? Looks nice. Got to admit i was wondering how things would work out for you in that cabinet. One big happy family now in that tent. What size is that?


4x4x7... Ive had it for 3-4 months... Decided to set it up...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

Should I lower the lights more?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Should I lower the lights more? View attachment 4219247


@Frank im not sure the on QB led. If i had to guess i would say around 20". Really have to be careful with light distance. I have light shocked plants more times than i would like to admit. Plus having good air flow at canopy and thru the center of the plant helps a lot.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Should I lower the lights more? View attachment 4219247


I would lower them day by day until the plants adjust if they are new lights. Looks liked you are in flower, which is more forgiving so lower them a decent amount each time.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im thinking about it... I have one that would fit perfectly in the tent...


If you use the scrog net i like letting then grow thru the net then supper cropping. That way you can tie them down to the net where ever you have a empty space. If your going to have different plants at different height's probable best to use bamboo stake's.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> If you use the scrog net i like letting then grow thru the net then supper cropping. That way you can tie them down to the net where ever you have a empty space. If your going to have different plants at different height's probable best to use bamboo stake's.


Im about to start giving some of the little plants away... I don't want to deal with all those... I might keep two or three females but the rest are going...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im about to start giving some of the little plants away... I don't want to deal with all those... I might keep two or three females but the rest are going...





Frank Nitty said:


> Im about to start giving some of the little plants away... I don't want to deal with all those... I might keep two or three females but the rest are going...


What cross is that big one again ?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 21, 2018)

I think between you and Mr Useful that tent will be rocking soon. Rare indeed for a breeder to hang on a forum( can get rough at times) but seems like good vibes on this thread. Did Useful say he was doing a drop in December? Might consider running some of his gear.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I think between you and Mr Useful that tent will be rocking soon. Rare indeed for a breeder to hang on a forum( can get rough at times) but seems like good vibes on this thread. Did Useful say he was doing a drop in December? Might consider running some of his gear.


Yeah, in December... One is a gorilla glue x chocolate diesel and the other big one is a orange cookies x chocolate diesel...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 22, 2018)

I just want to thank you folks for the concern...and kind words. @Bubby'sndalab , @Frank Nitty , @elcamino, @Bodyne , @Schwaggy P , @Diesel0889 , @FlakeyFoont , @CAPT CHESAPEAKE ...if I forgot anyone...I apologize . I will do my best in the coming days to be here more...yeah. Thanks again for the heartfelt support.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> I just want to thank you folks for the concern...and kind words. @Bubby'sndalab , @Frank Nitty , @elcamino, @Bodyne , @Schwaggy P , @Diesel0889 , @FlakeyFoont , @CAPT CHESAPEAKE ...if I forgot anyone...I apologize . I will do my best in the coming days to be here more...yeah. Thanks again for the heartfelt support.


Listen, do what you gotta do, we will hold your thread down... Just make sure that you and yours are alright!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 22, 2018)

I reckon I didn't go back far [email protected], @boybelue thanks so much for the kind words and support.It has been heartwarming and heartfelt for sure. Thank you all!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 22, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I think between you and Mr Useful that tent will be rocking soon. Rare indeed for a breeder to hang on a forum( can get rough at times) but seems like good vibes on this thread. Did Useful say he was doing a drop in December? Might consider running some of his gear.


LOL...ole Frank does grow em up big for sure...I'm just doing what I feel is right...I really like hanging out and interacting with folks growing my seed.

The December drop will be a mild one...Chem 91 x Christmas Tree Bud...with a full 10 pack of Christmas Tree Bud seeds attached. Also there will be Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip...with a full pack of Christmas Tree Bud seeds attached.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> LOL...ole Frank does grow em up big for sure...I'm just doing what I feel is right...I really like hanging out and interacting with folks growing my seed.
> 
> The December drop will be a mild one...Chem 91 x Christmas Tree Bud...with a full 10 pack of Christmas Tree Bud seeds attached. Also there will be Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip...with a full pack of Christmas Tree Bud seeds attached.


Iiiiiimmm dreamiiiinnnggg of a greeeeeeennnnn christmaaaaaassss!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 22, 2018)

Oh yeah...DC Seed Exchange placed an order for some Chem D x Banana Kush fems....and Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream regs.


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Should I lower the lights more? View attachment 4219247


I've got a couple of girls finishing under QBs. Got them 12" from the top of the plant, and they are very happy!

Lower those some each day until it seems slightly warm on your hand at bud height.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Iiiiiimmm dreamiiiinnnggg of a greeeeeeennnnn christmaaaaaassss!!!


I could almost hear ya singing that ...lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I've got a couple of girls finishing under QBs. Got them 12" from the top of the plant, and they are very happy!
> 
> Lower those some each day until it seems slightly warm on your hand at bud height.


Did it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> I could almost hear ya singing that ...lol.


Getting ready for Xmas...XD


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> I just want to thank you folks for the concern...and kind words. @Bubby'sndalab , @Frank Nitty , @elcamino, @Bodyne , @Schwaggy P , @Diesel0889 , @FlakeyFoont , @CAPT CHESAPEAKE ...if I forgot anyone...I apologize . I will do my best in the coming days to be here more...yeah. Thanks again for the heartfelt support.


Hope all is well


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> I reckon I didn't go back far [email protected], @boybelue thanks so much for the kind words and support.It has been heartwarming and heartfelt for sure. Thank you all!!


@Useful you get back what you put out, and you've been putting out some real positive energy. I only hope that whatever trials and tribulations you're going through make you a stronger and better person, even if it's rough going right now. Please take care of yourself and your loved ones.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2018)

Useful said:


> I reckon I didn't go back far [email protected], @boybelue thanks so much for the kind words and support.It has been heartwarming and heartfelt for sure. Thank you all!!


I agree with what most here have said, you and yours comes first and no one here wants you to feel obligated to check in here while you have more pressing things going on. This thread will most definitely be here when you get back. Hope all is well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Oh yeah...DC Seed Exchange placed an order for some Chem D x Banana Kush fems....and Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream regs.


Im gonna place one too!!! I feel like I need to get everything you have just to compare them all!!! That's a lot of seeds, i know,but its a must have!!!


----------



## Skiball (Oct 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> I could almost hear ya singing that ...lol.


Is banana firecookie a possibility?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 23, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Is banana firecookie a possibility?


I did do Fire Cookies x Banana Kush fems, um, I ended up with 77 seeds.I'm going to use them for the lucky 7 packs, along with GG#4 x Banana Kush.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> I did do Fire Cookies x Banana Kush fems, um, I ended up with 77 seeds.I'm going to use them for the lucky 7 packs, along with GG#4 x Banana Kush.


Ooo, ooo, ooo!!! Why do I not know about these things??? Have I been asleep all this time??? I feel neglected... I guess money talks and bullshit walks...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> I did do Fire Cookies x Banana Kush fems, um, I ended up with 77 seeds.I'm going to use them for the lucky 7 packs, along with GG#4 x Banana Kush.


Lucky 7 pks?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank's Payday Loans, what's the requirement's please? lol haha


----------



## Skiball (Oct 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> I did do Fire Cookies x Banana Kush fems, um, I ended up with 77 seeds.I'm going to use them for the lucky 7 packs, along with GG#4 x Banana Kush.


Those sound great! Yet not a fem seed guy. I had a great experience with original dutch passion fems. Still didn't stick with me? Maybe the pollen chucker in me kept me away from them (might change that).


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Frank's Payday Loans, what's the requirement's please? lol haha


Dont pay, I break a leg!!! They don't call me Nitty for nothing!!! XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Never again will I bite off more than I can chew... Woke up this morning and threw 9 gas and guns away... They were at the stage where I was about to find out if they were male or female... They were just too far behind the others so I had to get rid of them... I won't plant any more than I can handle from here on out... Im going through some serious bulls&*t right now at home and I may have to move out before I kill someone...


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 23, 2018)

I had to give some support to Useful and GLG. Supporting a Michigan Bank and a legit human and breeder like Useful made it an easy choice. Well, I guess I labored over the freebie pack a little. I got the Amnesia x Hashplant Haze for the freebie and Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies. 

Two more puffs then back to trim jail.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ooo, ooo, ooo!!! Why do I not know about these things??? Have I been asleep all this time??? I feel neglected... I guess money talks and bullshit walks...View attachment 4220252


I couldn't spread it out like I wanted to so y'all could see all the dough... Im trying to get my adopted dad to help his son out... Im like Sting, I'm sending out an SOS!!? Sending out an SOS!!! And I hope he gets my message in a bottle!!! XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Frank's Payday Loans, what's the requirement's please? lol haha


Pay on time or lay in pine!!!


----------



## Ziggyman22 (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Never again will I bite off more than I can chew... Woke up this morning and threw 9 gas and guns away... They were at the stage where I was about to find out if they were male or female... They were just too far behind the others so I had to get rid of them... I won't plant any more than I can handle from here on out... Im going through some serious bulls&*t right now at home and I may have to move out before I kill someone...


Yeah my dumbass had 3 photos that smelled soo fucking dank and 4 autos in one tent (36x20x63”) I had to make a choice n I took out the photos only because this is my first auto run I still have the photos but no where to put them! I’ll definitely only pop what I’ve got room for from now on. I could probably scrog 1 photo in this small as tent! Here’s the 4 autos after defol and tying them down and then the day after


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Ziggyman22 said:


> Yeah my dumbass had 3 photos that smelled soo fucking dank and 4 autos in one tent (36x20x63”) I had to make a choice n I took out the photos only because this is my first auto run I still have the photos but no where to put them! I’ll definitely only pop what I’ve got room for from now on. I could probably scrog 1 photo in this small as tent! Here’s the 4 autos after defol and tying them down and then the day after View attachment 4220411 View attachment 4220410


As much as I hated to do it, I had to... Your plants look very good... You'll feel better about this once those buds start stacking up!!! Keep me posted on the progress...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Oct 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> My sincere apologies for being scarce lately. A couple of truly devastating events have happened recently.
> 
> Just when I thought I was out of tears...typing this message......I see that i'm not.
> 
> You folks be kind to one another....and say it now because you never know.


I am so sorry to hear this useful. It's always the kindest people that get the shit end of the stick. 
Sorry I've been away my phone broke and it took the insurance people literally forever to send me a new one. Only now I don't have my grow photos...  Maybe I can get them back it I ever remember my Gmail password so I can get into my saved to cloud photos pretty sure I saved them there. But anyways I'm about to continue my reviews finally in case you forgot I still need to do:
Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies
Gg#4 s1
Stawdawg f3
Gg#4 x fire cookies
Blue dream x fire cookies
Lemon zinger x genius Thai extreme

I don't have anymore bud of blue dream x fc, lz x gte or gg#4 x fc but I can still review them off memory/experience. I have plenty of bud from the others so I'll be sure to post lots of nug porn with my reviews. Thanks again useful much love


Picture ccs x fc


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I am so sorry to hear this useful. It's always the kindest people that get the shit end of the stick.
> Sorry I've been away my phone broke and it took the insurance people literally forever to send me a new one. Only now I don't have my grow photos...  Maybe I can get them back it I ever remember my Gmail password so I can get into my saved to cloud photos pretty sure I saved them there. But anyways I'm about to continue my reviews finally in case you forgot I still need to do:
> Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies
> Gg#4 s1
> ...


You've been gone for a MINUTE!!! Welcome home!!!


----------



## Ziggyman22 (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> As much as I hated to do it, I had to... Your plants look very good... You'll feel better about this once those buds start stacking up!!! Keep me posted on the progress...


Thank you! Are you on Instagram at all?btw those are 3 mephisto port n Stilton and one pppauto Bruce Banner #3


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Ziggyman22 said:


> Thank you! Are you on Instagram at all?btw those are 3 mephisto port n Stilton and one pppauto Bruce Banner #3


No IG for me!!! All of them, fb, twttr,etc.are nothing but trouble...


----------



## Chef420 (Oct 23, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I am so sorry to hear this useful. It's always the kindest people that get the shit end of the stick.
> Sorry I've been away my phone broke and it took the insurance people literally forever to send me a new one. Only now I don't have my grow photos...  Maybe I can get them back it I ever remember my Gmail password so I can get into my saved to cloud photos pretty sure I saved them there. But anyways I'm about to continue my reviews finally in case you forgot I still need to do:
> Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies
> Gg#4 s1
> ...


Awesome but I’m impatient. I have a gg x fc on day 17. What can I expect?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Lucky 7 pks?


Lucky 7 promos are Useful's bonus promotion for his feminized gear (exclusively; this doesn't apply to regular beans). Basically, 1 in 7 packs of feminized gear will have a bonus pack of 7 fems attached to it. 1 in 7 buyers gets 7 free beans, hence the promo name. 

It should be noted that Useful attaches freebies as frequently as 1 in every 5 packs with some strains but for simplicity sake, he sticks with the 1 in 7 description.

Otherwise ..... Useful knows my heart goes out to him (or I'd profess my support/emotions in this thread more).... but.... I hope the online Useful Family knows how much your support means right now. Not just one recent tragedy in his family but two. This is the time community matters most and when gardens can aid in emotional healing the most.

=[

It's a beautiful thing to see this thread on autopilot in his absence (not to mention the outpouring of love/support). 

Blessings to everyone and especially Useful during these trying times.

I hope everyone has a Blessed remainder of the week!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Lucky 7 promos are Useful's bonus promotion for his feminized gear (exclusively; this doesn't apply to regular beans). Basically, 1 in 7 packs of feminized gear will have a bonus pack of 7 fems attached to it. 1 in 7 buyers gets 7 free beans, hence the promo name.
> 
> It should be noted that Useful attaches freebies as frequently as 1 in every 5 packs with some strains but for simplicity sake, he sticks with the 1 in 7 description.
> 
> ...


All hail Useful!!! Hip hip hooray!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

My shitty scrog... Only because of the res in the corner... I'll make it happen though... GG x CD 24 days in flower, 85 days from seed on the right, OC x CD on left... Don't laugh!!! What should I do about all the fan leaves? Take em or leave em? GG x CD top, OC x CD second... Look at the knuckle!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> All hail Useful!!! Hip hip hooray!!!


Y'all suck...  -_-


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> My shitty scrog... Only because of the res in the corner... I'll make it happen though... GG x CD 24 days in flower, 85 days from seed on the right, OC x CD on left... Don't laugh!!! What should I do about all the fan leaves? Take em or leave em? GG x CD top, OC x CD second... Look at the knuckle!!! View attachment 4220988 View attachment 4220988
> View attachment 4220972 View attachment 4220973 View attachment 4220966


Looks like you did ok to me. This hobbie is all about improvising. That knuckle will get bigger yet.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Lucky 7 promos are Useful's bonus promotion for his feminized gear (exclusively; this doesn't apply to regular beans). Basically, 1 in 7 packs of feminized gear will have a bonus pack of 7 fems attached to it. 1 in 7 buyers gets 7 free beans, hence the promo name.
> 
> It should be noted that Useful attaches freebies as frequently as 1 in every 5 packs with some strains but for simplicity sake, he sticks with the 1 in 7 description.
> 
> ...


I didn't comprehend that right when I first read it. I was asking myself if he was gonna use those from the wild west series for a breeding project, then I came to my sense's and was like NO WAY!Lol And realized they were for the promos.


----------



## Plat05 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ill like to get my hand on some ur seed if possible


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Plat05 said:


> Ill like to get my hand on some ur seed if possible


Go to great lakes genetics and look for useful seeds... Tell em the Sandman sent you!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I hope the online Useful Family knows how much your support means right now.


Nice post. I like to bet on good people, even if I've initially misjudged more than a few. I copped a pack of fems from DCSE because of the good vibe @Useful puts out, two beans just cracked - Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, I think they are. 

It's impossible to live a life on this planet w/o having to deal with sorrows. Yet knowing this, it doesn't lessen the hurt when they arrive. My heart goes out to you, Useful.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 25, 2018)

*White Lotus x GTE* - Few early flower shots


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 25, 2018)

@Useful just copped a pack each of your double dipped strawberries and gorilla glue s1's. Best of luck in your times of struggle


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Forgot about this other light!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Forgot about this other light!!! View attachment 4221560


What is that in the corner?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What is that in the corner?


Res tank for my autopots... It's fucking up my scrog...


----------



## althor (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes, Useful. Hopes and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Res tank for my autopots... It's fucking up my scrog...


Can you not hook it up outside the tent? How you liking it so far? I see more folks growing smoke with them these days. I like the ease of use.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Can you not hook it up outside the tent? How you liking it so far? I see more folks growing smoke with them these days. I like the ease of use.


I dig em, easy as hell!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I dig em, easy as hell!!!


Yeah, I'm thinking about setting it outside


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Forgot about this other light!!! View attachment 4221560


Is that an HLG-135 on the right?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about setting it outside


Just set it outside the tent... Made it a little bit better... It really just lets me know that I need more light in there!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Is that an HLG-135 on the right?


100, that one is...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 100, that one is...


There's a blue toof special growing under it... That's what the res is feeding...


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 100, that one is...


If the light footprint allows, drop it some more. You are trying to cover quite a bit though.

Light intensity increases x the distance squared.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 26, 2018)

*


Lurrabq said:



Light intensity increases x the distance squared.

Click to expand...

Actually That’s backwards. Note the final sentence:*

*Inverse Square Law, Light*
As one of the fields which obey the general inverse square law, the light from a point source can be put in the form






where E is called illuminance and I is called pointance. 






The source is described by a general "source strength" S because there are many ways to characterize a light source - by power in watts, power in the visible range, power factored by the eye's sensitivity, etc. For any such description of the source, if you have determined the amount of light per unit area reaching 1 meter, then it will be one fourth as much at 2 meters.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 26, 2018)

Useful my man.... I haven't said anything because I get awkward in these situations and don't know if I should. But buddy.... you have my deepest sympathies. I feel for you brother, take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 26, 2018)

elkamino said:


> *Actually That’s backwards. Note the final sentence:*
> 
> *Inverse Square Law, Light*
> As one of the fields which obey the general inverse square law, the light from a point source can be put in the form
> ...


Right! 
Yeah, that was a good bowl. And that illuminated inside plane is expressed as...?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 26, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> that illuminated inside plane is expressed as...?


 If I understand you correctly I believe the answer is “A”


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 26, 2018)

elkamino said:


> If I understand you correctly I believe the answer is “A”


That's actually an old diagram from a lighting class I took to define a foot candle unit of measurement. Been a while since I've seen that one, thanks!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 26, 2018)

@Useful I'm about to make a purchase of your beans from greatlakes... acn I dm youna question?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

GG x CD, OC x CD... GG needs to stretch out a little bit more, then I can fill the net out more... OC budsites are more spaced out, but there's a lot of them!!! Lights hitting everything, but I need 2-3 more to cover the whole thing... Pineapple Express autos in the back... How am I doing so far with this one??? Should I try to take a few of the leaves off the GG x CD???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Is that an HLG-135 on the right?


Sorry, yeah that's what it is... I just refer to it as a qb288..


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG x CD, OC x CD... GG needs to stretch out a little bit more, then I can fill the net out more... OC budsites are more spaced out, but there's a lot of them!!! Lights hitting everything, but I need 2-3 more to cover the whole thing... Pineapple Express autos in the back... How am I doing so far with this one??? Should I try to take a few of the leaves off the GG x CD??? View attachment 4222645 View attachment 4222643 View attachment 4222644 View attachment 4222635 View attachment 4222638 View attachment 4222642


Hey @Frank Nitty how far do you have the lights now from the canopy?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey @Frank Nitty how far do you have the lights now from the canopy?


12-18 inches... I think i need more light, a bigger spread of it... Hulk need more POWERRRRR!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG x CD, OC x CD... GG needs to stretch out a little bit more, then I can fill the net out more... OC budsites are more spaced out, but there's a lot of them!!! Lights hitting everything, but I need 2-3 more to cover the whole thing... Pineapple Express autos in the back... How am I doing so far with this one??? Should I try to take a few of the leaves off the GG x CD??? View attachment 4222645 View attachment 4222643 View attachment 4222644 View attachment 4222635 View attachment 4222638 View attachment 4222642





Frank Nitty said:


> 12-18 inches... I think i need more light, a bigger spread of it... Hulk need more POWERRRRR!!!


Well that's your main engine.Your grow looks good! Frank i just try to imagine air flow like tunnels almost thru the canopy. If that fan leaf is deep inside or having all of it's light blocked it's more of a hindrance than help. Open her up some just be choosy witch one's you cut out. One last thought clean up those dead leaves laying on the floor.Real good way to invite bugs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well that's your main engine.Your grow looks good! Frank i just try to imagine air flow like tunnels almost thru the canopy. If that fan leaf is deep inside or having all of it's light blocked it's more of a hindrance than help. Open her up some just be choosy witch one's you cut out. One last thought clean up those dead leaves laying on the floor.Real good way to invite bugs.


Getting them up right now!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Useful my man.... I haven't said anything because I get awkward in these situations and don't know if I should. But buddy.... you have my deepest sympathies. I feel for you brother, take care of yourself.


Well said...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> *Actually That’s backwards. Note the final sentence:*
> 
> *Inverse Square Law, Light*
> As one of the fields which obey the general inverse square law, the light from a point source can be put in the form
> ...


???? Layman's terms please...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> ???? Layman's terms please...


So I should really raise them up some then???


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 27, 2018)

Blessings to useful from California, we never got around to trading beans but will buy and support your offerings. Again sorry for your loss Peace sdd


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

Faaawwwk!!!! Got the paypal loaded, went to click checkout on jbc seeds,and the mfkin site is down. Was trying to cop 2 packs of the double dipped strawberries and a pack of some gooey breeder genectics. damn server is down. pshh.


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So I should really raise them up some then???


No. Don't raise them.

I just have a Sky Dweller finishing about 5" from the top of the buds. Same Hlg-135. No burn, plant was real happy today.


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 27, 2018)

I want to pursue some of Useful's offerings. That GG xCD looks delicious!

The Christmas tree bud is an old favorite too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I want to pursue some of Useful's offerings. That GG xCD looks delicious!
> 
> The Christmas tree bud is an old favorite too.


Smells like pee though... Strong pee!!! I can't wait to smoke some!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

@Useful ,how tall does the LVRK usually get? Is it more sativa leaning or indica? I'm asking because they keep calling my name!!! I'm on a mission to find monster plants!!! 5-6ft is what I'm talking about, no more than 5-6 plants...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

My seed collection so far... And I still want more!!!


----------



## Bodean (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> My seed collection so far... And I still want more!!! View attachment 4223039


Nice stash.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> My seed collection so far... And I still want more!!! View attachment 4223039


You've amassed a nice stash. I see you keep it gutter with the old faithful cigarillos reg flavor. Big ups. Ha! I also have that red spliff slicer...mufukers nearly 6 years old.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Nice stash.


About to add to it this week... I like autos and mephisto has a great sale going on right now and the Ripleys OG is coming back tomorrow and I'm all over that!!! Then its on to DCSE for the Bubba Trouble!!! The monster hunt continues... Auto monsters!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> You've amassed a nice stash. I see you keep it gutter with the old faithful cigarillos reg flavor. Big ups. Ha! I also have that red spliff slicer...mufukers nearly 6 years old.


Old school is the true school!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Old school is the true school!!!


Indeed my brotha.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 28, 2018)

I see your buckeye purp and cherry sunshine crosses comin'! hehe


----------



## althor (Oct 28, 2018)

can't wait for the christmas bud. If it is anything like the 80s I will be very happy.


----------



## Bodean (Oct 28, 2018)

Just popped some of the chocolate diesel and double dipped strawberries, and a Chuck of mine from a usefull freebie from glg. Which is green avenger x genius thai x apollo 11. First time chuck to just try it out. Here's a lil nug of what my friend grew of it.


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> About to add to it this week... I like autos and mephisto has a great sale going on right now and the Ripleys OG is coming back tomorrow and I'm all over that!!! Then its on to DCSE for the Bubba Trouble!!! The monster hunt continues... Auto monsters!!!


My SODK were the biggest auto I ever grew.

Mephisto is the way to go there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> My SODK were the biggest auto I ever grew.
> 
> Mephisto is the way to go there.


I have them!!!


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> About to add to it this week... I like autos and mephisto has a great sale going on right now and the Ripleys OG is coming back tomorrow and I'm all over that!!! Then its on to DCSE for the Bubba Trouble!!! The monster hunt continues... Auto monsters!!!


Where did you see a sale on mephisto?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Where did you see a sale on mephisto?


On their website...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 28, 2018)

Up potted gg x chocolate diesel's-lookin good


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Useful and 


Frank Nitty said:


> My seed collection so far... And I still want more!!! View attachment 4223039


Useful and Mephisto is the way that I go...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Up potted gg x chocolate diesel's-lookin goodView attachment 4223566


Looking forward to seeing your progress with them...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 29, 2018)

Just migh have some double dipoed strawberries on their way today! Hopefully everything works out ok. @Useful, I chose 1 each of your freebies, Black domina x hashplant and Sleeskunk x hashplant. Can I get some info on these, or a link back to the thread here with the info?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Looking forward to seeing your progress with them...


Mine look like they've mashed on the brakes and stopped in the middle of the road!!! This 12/12 is aggravating the hell out of me its so slow!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mine look like they've mashed on the brakes and stopped in the middle of the road!!! This 12/12 is aggravating the hell out of me its so slow!!!


Gotta be patient-it will pay off in the end


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mine look like they've mashed on the brakes and stopped in the middle of the road!!! This 12/12 is aggravating the hell out of me its so slow!!!


Autos have ruined me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Gotta be patient-it will pay off in the end


Oh yeah, I know... It's the auto thing... I definitely know what's at the end of the rainbow!!!


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Oct 29, 2018)

I just got White Lotus x White Biker and Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies, are either of those fem? Got them off of GLG and they’re not real clear what is regular and what is fem.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 29, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> I just got White Lotus x White Biker and Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies, are either of those fem? Got them off of GLG and they’re not real clear what is regular and what is fem.


They're regular seeds.

Glg actually have a separate section for feminized seeds.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Oct 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> They're regular seeds.
> 
> Glg actually have a separate section for feminized seeds.


Yeah I should’ve realized that since I got some Cannaventure fems at the same time. Forgot about that..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Yeah I should’ve realized that since I got some Cannaventure fems at the same time. Forgot about that..


You will not be disappointed with the strains you have, I promise you!!! Tell him dad!!!XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

I can't tell y'all how good it feels to see @Usefuls name responding to posts!!! You are truly missed!!! I can't wait to make you laugh cause I'm sure you need some joy in your life right now...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I can't tell y'all how good it feels to see @Usefuls name responding to posts!!! You are truly missed!!! I can't wait to make you laugh cause I'm sure you need some joy in your life right now...


Thanks Frank, and everyone for the kindness, I really appreciate it. Working hard in the gardens has kept me going.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks Frank, and everyone for the kindness, I really appreciate it. Working hard in the gardens has kept me going.


It's always nice to have another village!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It's always nice to have another village!


You hit the nail on the head my friend!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful and
> 
> Useful and Mephisto is the way that I go...


I tried the autos back in the day with the jointdoctor or whatever his name was and really haven't pd much attention till now, you've sparked my interest with Mephisto, several sound really interesting and up to 28% , the triangle, chem and gg4 crosses I've added to my wish list and I'm a photoperiod guy.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You will not be disappointed with the strains you have, I promise you!!! Tell him dad!!!XD


I’m sure I’ll be happy, but what I really want is more S1 Chocolate Diesel tbh.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I tried the autos back in the day with the jointdoctor or whatever his name was and really haven't pd much attention till now, you've sparked my interest with Mephisto, several sound really interesting and up to 28% , the triangle, chem and gg4 crosses I've added to my wish list and I'm a photoperiod guy.


Mephisto bud porn, courtesy of Mr. Frank Nitty..
The bud in my hand is a freebie pack from discontinued strains,blue toof special... The other is forum stomper...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> I’m sure I’ll be happy, but what I really want is more S1 Chocolate Diesel tbh.


The Chocolate Diesel s1's are coming. Going to 12/12 tomorrow as a matter of fact.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> I’m sure I’ll be happy, but what I really want is more S1 Chocolate Diesel tbh.


I had two nice plants growing but I gave them to my nephew and my cousin...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 30, 2018)

I think I may have found a broad leaf version of that Holly plant you have in the Christmas Tree Buds. She grows just fine, but has a strange leaf crinkle and variegation.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I think I may have found a broad leaf version of that Holly plant you have in the Christmas Tree Buds. She grows just fine, but has a strange leaf crinkle and variegation.
> View attachment 4224679


AWESOME!!! I have a narrow leaf Holly...that is crazy!!! And is isn't an auto....hint..hint..you guys


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I tried the autos back in the day with the jointdoctor or whatever his name was and really haven't pd much attention till now, you've sparked my interest with Mephisto, several sound really interesting and up to 28% , the triangle, chem and gg4 crosses I've added to my wish list and I'm a photoperiod guy.


Try some autos from dr,green thumb form Canada I think you will like them.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 30, 2018)

Gonna have to put this thread on block status or else Imma end up like Frank and become bean obsessed!! Shit, I'm still waiting on the Christmas drop too. 
Perhaps I am already obsessed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> And is isn't an auto....hint..hint..you guys


I know, right?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> AWESOME!!! I have a narrow leaf Holly...that is crazy!!! And is isn't an auto....hint..hint..you guys
> View attachment 4224686 View attachment 4224686


Ohhhhhhhh!!! Shots fired!!! Shot through the heart and you're too blame!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gonna have to put this thread on block status or else Imma end up like Frank and become bean obsessed!! Shit, I'm still waiting on the Christmas drop too.
> Perhaps I am already obsessed.


I will say this much though, useful has more strains than mephisto does...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I will say this much though, useful has more strains than mephisto does...


Yeah man those autos look good for real, but like I said ima photoperiod guy and those Christmas Tree and Chem D beans are hollering at me in my sleep!


----------



## Bodean (Oct 31, 2018)

And they're off. Dbl dipped strawberries on left choc D on right. Choc d took an extra day to say hello.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Try some autos from dr,green thumb form Canada I think you will like them.


All he has now is the Iranian Auto right? It's a different class of auto because it has no ruderalis in it. Good plant just lacks the frosty trichs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Bodean said:


> And they're off. Dbl dipped strawberries on left choc D on right. Choc d took an extra day to day hello.


And so it begins again... Let me pull up a chair and enjoy the show!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah man those autos look good for real, but like I said ima photoperiod guy and those Christmas Tree and Chem D beans are hollering at me in my sleep!


Better wake up and answer


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 31, 2018)

*Christmas Tree Bud *
 
*Chem D x Banana Kush*
 
*
Fruity Pebbles OG*
 
*
Chocolate Trip*


----------



## growslut (Oct 31, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I think I may have found a broad leaf version of that Holly plant you have in the Christmas Tree Buds. She grows just fine, but has a strange leaf crinkle and variegation.
> View attachment 4224679


So is this a desirable trait?

I've had a few and thought the plant might have a virus or fungus problem. But its a good thing?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 31, 2018)

growslut said:


> So is this a desirable trait?
> 
> I've had a few and thought the plant might have a virus or fungus problem. But its a good thing?


Assuming it is not the result of some type of infection and as long as it doesn't hinder the growth or overall development, I think it's just an aesthetic peculiarity. Since the Christmas Tree Bud has been inbred for about 40 years, this may be the result of some recessive genetics popping out. The plant has visibly more trichome coverage throughout the fan leaves compared to the other CTB plants, so there might be a genetic link between these two traits. Whether or not it is a desirable trait remains to be seen. I'll definitely update the thread if I see any issues come up as a result.


----------



## growslut (Oct 31, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Assuming it is not the result of some type of infection and as long as it doesn't hinder the growth or overall development, I think it's just an aesthetic peculiarity. Since the Christmas Tree Bud has been inbred for about 40 years, this may be the result of some recessive genetics popping out. The plant has visibly more trichome coverage throughout the fan leaves compared to the other CTB plants, so there might be a genetic link between these two traits. Whether or not it is a desirable trait remains to be seen. I'll definitely update the thread if I see any issues come up as a result.


Thanks for the great explanation


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 31, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for the great explanation


My pleasure, happy growing


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

growslut said:


> So is this a desirable trait?
> 
> I've had a few and thought the plant might have a virus or fungus problem. But its a good thing?





Schwaggy P said:


> Assuming it is not the result of some type of infection and as long as it doesn't hinder the growth or overall development, I think it's just an aesthetic peculiarity. Since the Christmas Tree Bud has been inbred for about 40 years, this may be the result of some recessive genetics popping out. The plant has visibly more trichome coverage throughout the fan leaves compared to the other CTB plants, so there might be a genetic link between these two traits. Whether or not it is a desirable trait remains to be seen. I'll definitely update the thread if I see any issues come up as a result.


So knowledgeable...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah man those autos look good for real, but like I said ima photoperiod guy and those Christmas Tree and Chem D beans are hollering at me in my sleep!


The same way you are about photos is how I feel about autos... I started growing regs but all I was getting was males... I had never heard of an auto plant besides where they make cars!!! XD Watching them grow FAST and FURIOUSLY had me hooked... Now I'm trying to get this fem and photo thing figured out... It's all the same,but really different when you think about the speed of the grows... In the end though, depending on the strains that you have, regs and fems will get you more buds for the simple fact that you have a longer period of growth... But those are my thoughts, I really don't know if it's true for a fact... But I will say this, autos are high maintenance... Everything has to be done right or they will shit on you


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> The same way you are about photos is how I feel about autos... I started growing regs but all I was getting was males... I had never heard of an auto plant besides where they make cars!!!


Useful said: ↑
"And is isn't an auto....hint..hint..you guys"


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Useful said: ↑
> "And is isn't an auto....hint..hint..you guys"


If you know more about something than someone else does, like you guys know more about photos than I do, and if they or i ask a question ,don't you feel obliged to explain it??? This is by no means a knock on useful, I would be a fool to do something like that... Sorry for trying to do what you all have done for me... It seems like I'm dammed if I do, and dammed if I don't... Shit!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 31, 2018)

my issue with autos is the main thing they are good for i actually am against, which is outdoor use. i don't want any auto pollen out in the open in legal states man. that shit is a serious concern if it gets unnoticed into the gene pool of legit nurseries in the local areas. the only other purpose imo for an auto is to pop a bean right away because you are impatient waiting for your regs to veg out lol. anyway, to each their own, ik you euros love your autos, but i'd rather you keep them indoors if you come to the states. to me we should all worry about large outdoor guerilla grows of autos


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyways... This is what it is all about... I apologize to you Useful for talking about something other than photos or fems on your thread ,i just thought I'd share some of the little bit of knowledge that I have gained in the eight months that I have been growing...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> my issue with autos is the main thing they are good for i actually am against, which is outdoor use. i don't want any auto pollen out in the open in legal states man. that shit is a serious concern if it gets unnoticed into the gene pool of legit nurseries in the local areas. the only other purpose imo for an auto is to pop a bean right away because you are impatient waiting for your regs to veg out lol. anyway, to each their own, ik you euros love your autos, but i'd rather you keep them indoors if you come to the states. to me we should all worry about large outdoor guerilla grows of autos


seen on IG the DNA boys standing in a field of female seeds of theirs in Spain, huge outside field and in the comments, some, not sure if locals, were making a big deal about let some hermie and any local landraces be forever screwed or something like that.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> my issue with autos is the main thing they are good for i actually am against, which is outdoor use. i don't want any auto pollen out in the open in legal states man. that shit is a serious concern if it gets unnoticed into the gene pool of legit nurseries in the local areas. the only other purpose imo for an auto is to pop a bean right away because you are impatient waiting for your regs to veg out lol. anyway, to each their own, ik you euros love your autos, but i'd rather you keep them indoors if you come to the states. to me we should all worry about large outdoor guerilla grows of autos


Maaaaannnn,you are misinformed... You can't get pollen from a female plant... Only regular auto seed can do that cause you are getting both male and female... Im done talking about it... I seem to be the only one catching the flak behind it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Useful said: ↑
> "And is isn't an auto....hint..hint..you guys"


Im starting to feel some type of way about this...  I don't like feeling like this... So I will just show pictures from here on out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> seen on IG the DNA boys standing in a field of female seeds of theirs in Spain, huge outside field and in the comments, some, not sure if locals, were making a big deal about let some hermie and any local landraces be forever screwed or something like that.


Seems like there are haters everywhere... SMH... God bless them...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you know more about something than someone else does, like you guys know more about photos than I do, and if they or i ask a question ,don't you feel obliged to explain it??? This is by no means a knock on useful, I would be a fool to do something like that... Sorry for trying to do what you all have done for me... It seems like I'm dammed if I do, and dammed if I don't... Shit!!!


Not trying to get on your case, amigo, but the man dropped a not so subtle hint, and you're clearly a supporter with lots of enthusiasm for Useful [non-auto] seeds, yes?. Autos aren't my thing either, but surely there are robust discussion threads for them and Mephisto, I'd bet.

Here's 2 Useful sprouts.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not trying to get on your case, amigo, but the man dropped a not so subtle hint, and you're clearly a supporter with lots of enthusiasm for Useful [non-auto] seeds, yes?. Autos aren't my thing either, but surely there are robust discussion threads for them and Mephisto, I'd bet.
> 
> Here's 2 Useful sprouts.
> View attachment 4225060


I have a thread for it myself but there aren't a lot of people that buy from them on riu... Or grow and show until I did... I expressed my frustration with regs and photos cause the autos have spoiled me by being so fast and it sparked a conversation with people who are curious about them... So I show them what I have done... But I won't anymore... I just can't win on this thread!!! And what's worse is that I feel bad for paying it forward... I just feel so good to be able to share what I have learned that it would be wrong to keep it to myself... All of the people who are on this thread I consider a friend, especially Useful,I would /could never step on his toes, he's too large for that!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 31, 2018)

Me too amigo,me too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Me too amigo,me tooView attachment 4225129


Oh yeah???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4225120


Taste like coffee? Or just the color of it? Haven't seen that around here...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Taste like coffee? Or just the color of it? Haven't seen that around here...


It tastes like coffee, it's delicious. I bought you that round..lol.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Oct 31, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4225120


Is that the dunkin donuts one? 

I can't remember if it was Sam Adams or Harpoon, but I heard one teamed up with Dunkin donuts.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Is that the dunkin donuts one?
> 
> I can't remember if it was Sam Adams or Harpoon, but I heard one teamed up with Dunkin donuts.


I'm not sure...I don't see a Dunkin logo anywhere...it may be Harpoon.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Oct 31, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm not sure...I don't see a Dunkin logo anywhere...it may be Harpoon.


Yup just looked it up and it's Harpoon.

I'm getting some orange cookies × Sunshine Daydream from DCSE tomorrow can't wait to run some of your gear, sounds like an awesome strain.

Happy Halloween and stay groovy brother


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Yup just looked it up and it's Harpoon.
> 
> I'm getting some orange cookies × Sunshine Daydream from DCSE tomorrow can't wait to run some of your gear, sounds like an awesome strain.
> 
> Happy Halloween and stay groovy brother


Thanks a bunch for the support!!! That pack of Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream.....has a full 10 pack of Dank Sinatra f2's attached. They were made by my friend Nu-Be.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Oct 31, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for the support!!! That pack of Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream.....has a full 10 pack of Dank Sinatra f2's attached. They were made by my friend Nu-Be.


I'm happy to support you, you're an awesome person. I consider it a honor have your gear being added to my garden.


That's awesome, I'm definitely looking forward to running them both. I forgot there was a freebie, now I'm itching to get my order tomorrow. My wife has been wanting to run Dank Sinatra since I first told her the name years ago but I never got around to picking some up, I'm sure she'll be excited when I let her know about getting it. You (and Nu-Be) rule brother.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> I'm happy to support you, you're an awesome person. I consider it a honor have your gear being added to my garden.
> 
> 
> That's awesome, I'm definitely looking forward to running them both. I forgot there was a freebie, now I'm itching to get my order tomorrow. My wife has been wanting to run Dank Sinatra since I first told her the name years ago but I never got around to picking some up, I'm sure she'll be excited when I let her know about getting it. You (and Nu-Be) rule brother.


Thanks again so much for the kind words and support. Yeah, those Dank Sinatra f2's are putting out some really nice ladies!! Check out @torontoke ...he found some really nice ones.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a thread for it myself but there aren't a lot of people that buy from them on riu... Or grow and show until I did... I expressed my frustration with regs and photos cause the autos have spoiled me by being so fast and it sparked a conversation with people who are curious about them... So I show them what I have done... But I won't anymore... I just can't win on this thread!!! And what's worse is that I feel bad for paying it forward... I just feel so good to be able to share what I have learned that it would be wrong to keep it to myself... All of the people who are on this thread I consider a friend, especially Useful,I would /could never step on his toes, he's too large for that!!!


Wow I'm truly sorry, I guess im more to blame more than you are, you was just responding to my post. And there had been many previous post on the subject and this had been such a positive thread. I wasn't exactly sure what Usefuls hint meant but i didn't take it that way. Your enthusiasm has been one of the many things that has drawn me here. Just wanted to apologize, hell were only human, not perfect!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wow I'm truly sorry, I guess im more to blame more than you are, you was just responding to my post. And there had been many previous post on the subject and this had been such a positive thread. I wasn't exactly sure what Usefuls hint meant but i didn't take it that way. Your enthusiasm has been one of the many things that has drawn me here. Just wanted to apologize, hell were only human, not perfect!


Like I said I consider you to be a friend so if I know something that you want to know about,i will tell you, show you, etc... That's what people should do... Decent people anyway...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anyways... This is what it is all about... I apologize to you Useful for talking about something other than photos or fems on your thread ,i just thought I'd share some of the little bit of knowledge that I have gained in the eight months that I have been growing... View attachment 4225045 View attachment 4225046 View attachment 4225047


GG x CD... OC x CD...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wow I'm truly sorry, I guess im more to blame more than you are, you was just responding to my post. And there had been many previous post on the subject and this had been such a positive thread. I wasn't exactly sure what Usefuls hint meant but i didn't take it that way. Your enthusiasm has been one of the many things that has drawn me here. Just wanted to apologize, hell were only human, not perfect!


Thanks dude!!! Don't worry about it, it's over now... It's a new day, let's not look at the past cause we won't be able to see the present... Peace brother...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 1, 2018)

High @Useful 

I'm not sure if this fell through the cracks, or I just missed an answer... so I thought I'd ask again... squeaky wheel and all, lol!!

<<<<<<High @Useful hope things are calmer for you, and yours.

If you get a chance, can you talk a bit about the Punta Roja you're using?

Back in mid-70s, we used to get a really sticky, and really red hairy strain that went by Columbian Redbud. I know it came from Columbia because I knew folks bringing it in... they even bought a DC-3 and a pilot to go with it. Used to meet them at a runway deep in Alabama to load up the mule train, lol!

I haven't heard of it since, but I did see Bodhi is doing something with Punta Roja, and now you.

What we got was some powerful, knock your dick in the dirt stuff, if Punta Roja is any relation, I'd love to check it out while I still can... I'm an old git if you hadn't figured, so many strains, so little time!>>>>


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 1, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> High @Useful
> 
> I'm not sure if this fell through the cracks, or I just missed an answer... so I thought I'd ask again... squeaky wheel and all, lol!!
> 
> ...


My apologies, The Punta Rojo seeds that I have are actually crossed with a landrace Afghani to cut back on the nearly 150 day flower time. Some very nice unique ladies have been discovered. One that stood out reeked of rotten cherries, with a hint of rotten flesh and skunk. No plastic bag could contain her smell. She had a soaring high, and finished in just under 10 weeks. I wish I still had that plant, but I do still have some seeds to hunt through. Like you said, so many strains, so little time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> My apologies, The Punta Rojo seeds that I have are actually crossed with a landrace Afghani to cut back on the nearly 150 day flower time. Some very nice unique ladies have been discovered. One that stood out reeked of rotten cherries, with a hint of rotten flesh and skunk. No plastic bag could contain her smell. She had a soaring high, and finished in just under 10 weeks. I wish I still had that plant, but I do still have some seeds to hunt through. Like you said, so many strains, so little time.


150 days?!?! Im sure that it's worth the wait!!!


----------



## althor (Nov 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 150 days?!?! Im sure that it's worth the wait!!!


I love sativas and have grown many, many pure sativas, and I have yet to find one worth the wait. In almost every case I am more satisfied with hybrids with shorter flowering times that have the sativa type buzz to it. I am going to guess, to an extent, Useful felt the same way since he hit it with afghan to shorten the time frame. You get a good sativa buzz in 10-12 weeks it is worth the extra time, when you go 4 months in flower you rarely are going to get something so much better that it was worth an additional 2 months grow time over so many really good 8wk strains.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> My apologies, The Punta Rojo seeds that I have are actually crossed with a landrace Afghani to cut back on the nearly 150 day flower time. Some very nice unique ladies have been discovered. One that stood out reeked of rotten cherries, with a hint of rotten flesh and skunk. No plastic bag could contain her smell. She had a soaring high, and finished in just under 10 weeks. I wish I still had that plant, but I do still have some seeds to hunt through. Like you said, so many strains, so little time.


That sounds absolutely disgusting, I'll have to try it, lol!

It seems I don't have many memory cells still working... do you mind repeating what you have released with the Punta Roja mom in it, Id love to see where she's gone.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 1, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> That sounds absolutely disgusting, I'll have to try it, lol!
> 
> It seems I don't have many memory cells still working... do you mind repeating what you have released with the Punta Roja mom in it, Id love to see where she's gone.


She was a nasty gal fer sure!!!

I have not released anything using the Punta Rojo mom.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> She was a nasty gal fer sure!!!
> 
> I have not released anything using the Punta Rojo mom.


I'll be waiting over in the corner, lol!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

*cue sopranos opening theme music* "woke up this mornin' .....& got mahself some beans!!! doobee doo doobee dooo....lol
Yo, I am now part of the USEFUL bean fam.
JBC did me right. They even threw in an extra freebie( golden glue by red eyed genetics)


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4226155 *cue sopranos opening theme music* "woke up this mornin' .....& got mahself some beans!!! doobee doo doobee dooo....lol
> Yo, I am now part of the USEFUL bean fam.
> JBC did me right. They even threw in an extra freebie( golden glue by red eyed genetics)


Welcome aboard, you scurvy bilge rat!!! Arrrrgh!!! XD


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 2, 2018)

Awesome


CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4226155 *cue sopranos opening theme music* "woke up this mornin' .....& got mahself some beans!!! doobee doo doobee dooo....lol
> Yo, I am now part of the USEFUL bean fam.
> JBC did me right. They even threw in an extra freebie( golden glue by red eyed genetics)


That's awesome, did you just receive the order?

I've been trying to put in an order since the site went down (just as I was about to complete my order lol) over there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Welcome aboard, you scurvy bilge rat!!! Arrrrgh!!! XD


Thanks Dude.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Awesome
> 
> That's awesome, did you just receive the order?
> 
> I've been trying to put in an order since the site went down (just as I was about to complete my order lol) over there.


'Twas delivered today. you can email him. He took my order thru email as the site went down last Sat-yesterday when I had my order in my cart!
I posted his email(with his permission,although he mentioned his email is on his ig bio) in the JamesBean thread


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Awesome
> 
> That's awesome, did you just receive the order?
> 
> I've been trying to put in an order since the site went down (just as I was about to complete my order lol) over there.


Have you tried glg??? DCSE???


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Have you tried glg??? DCSE???


I just got an order from DCSE yesterday in which I got my first Useful seeds strains (orange cookies × sunshine daydream, and some Dank Sinatra F2s made by Nu-Be as a freebie. It also had left field from StrayFox and some seeds of the people autos as well as a freebie from DCSE itself chem 91×forest fire) and I just put in a order to JBC before typing this, just after asking CoB_nUt about his order lol

Haven't given GLG a try yet but I do plan to for sure.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 2, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> 'Twas delivered today. you can email him. He took my order thru email as the site went down last Sat-yesterday when I had my order in my cart!
> I posted his email(with his permission,although he mentioned his email is on his ig bio) in the JamesBean thread


Just did the same, I was just really antsy since I wanted to get some Bodhi with the BOGO sale ( which would be my first Bodhi gear)


----------



## growslut (Nov 2, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> I just got an order from DCSE yesterday in which I got my first Useful seeds strains (orange cookies × sunshine daydream, and some Dank Sinatra F2s made by Nu-Be as a freebie. It also had left field from StrayFox and some seeds of the people autos as well as a freebie from DCSE itself chem 91×forest fire) and I just put in a order to JBC before typing this, just after asking CoB_nUt about his order lol
> 
> Haven't given GLG a try yet but I do plan to for sure.


Nice grab! 

Did you purchase the StrayFox gear or get it as a freebie? I have been tempted to pull the trigger on a similar order to yours!


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 2, 2018)

growslut said:


> Nice grab!
> 
> Did you purchase the StrayFox gear or get it as a freebie? I have been tempted to pull the trigger on a similar order to yours!


I bought it, but it's a great sale there, it was like 50 or so for most packs.

They still have a good deal of them in stock, check out BBB and seeds of the people over there, great deals on some killer genetics man

They ship quick, and free if your order is over 100


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok, I'll wait it out... They are starting to really convince me to ride with them... I still think that some of these leaves should go... Day 32 of 12/12...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 3, 2018)

JBCSeeds is up and running like a well oiled machine!!!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 4, 2018)

*Christmas Tree Bud* - Flowering Day 10

Pheno 1

Pheno 2 Pheno 3 Group Shot


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Christmas Tree Bud* - Flowering Day 10
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4227116
> ...


Beautiful...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Christmas Tree Bud* - Flowering Day 10
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4227116
> ...


Thanks a bunch for the update!!! I like how they really don't stretch much, and stay squat and bushy. They will work great for someone with limited vertical space. I will be posting up my Christmas Tree Bud plants in a day or 2.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for the update!!! I like how they really don't stretch much, and stay squat and bushy. They will work great for someone with limited


You're very welcome! They would be perfect for growers with height constraints.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for the update!!! I like how they really don't stretch much, and stay squat and bushy. They will work great for someone with limited


Like a 2x2x3?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like a 2x2x3?


Sure, if you flower them when they are about 1.5 feet tall from the floor. You plan on doing some micro growing Frank???


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Sure, if you flower them when they are about 1.5 feet tall from the floor. You plan on doing some micro growing Frank???


I could get behind some micro growing...after this outdoor season, I don't want to see another 8 foot tall plant ever again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I could get behind some micro growing...after this outdoor season, I don't want to see another 8 foot tall plant ever again.


I hear ya...lots of trimmin there for sure.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> I hear ya...lots of trimmin there for sure.


Understatement of the year right there, sir. 

I've been running the majority for oil because I just can't find the time to trim it all and don't have any help. First world problems...right?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Understatement of the year right there, sir.
> 
> I've been running the majority for oil because I just can't find the time to trim it all and don't have any help. First world problems...right?


I hear ya loud and clear.

Stinks not having any help for sure when dealing with large ladies. It can be very time consuming.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 4, 2018)

Did I miss a drop of the Christmas Tree Bud? or were those testers?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Did I miss a drop of the Christmas Tree Bud? or were those testers?


You didn't miss anything...those were a gift of sorts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Stinks not having any help for sure when dealing with large ladies. It can be very time consuming.


But worth it.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But worth it.
> 
> View attachment 4227238


Yowza!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> Sure, if you flower them when they are about 1.5 feet tall from the floor. You plan on doing some micro growing Frank???


If I had the seeds for i


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> If I had the seeds for i


You don't need seeds, hopefully you took some cuts from the the GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel...take cuts from them cuts, and run a sog in the 2x2x3 tent.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 4, 2018)

Just dropped a couple of DDS in the drink for a soak! ...hahahaha who's stoked? see what i did here<<<<


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just dropped a couple of DDS in the drink for a soak! ...hahahaha who's stoked? see what i did here<<<<


You are a poet...and didn't even know it!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> You are a poet...and didn't even know it!!!


Ha! I see what you did there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> You don't need seeds, hopefully you took some cuts from the the GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel...take cuts from them cuts, and run a sog in the 2x2x3 tent.


I never even thought about that!!! Shame on me for that one!!! Wow... I need to slow down and focus... And you are correct, I don't need anymore seeds... I have more than enough...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> You are a poet...and didn't even know it!!!


Ha ha, but his feet show it... they're Longfellows, LOL!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ha! I see what you did there.


They've got the flow like h2o...


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 5, 2018)

@Useful I just received my order of your gear. Got me on pack of Double Dipped Strawberries and a pack of Gorilla Glue S1's and a freebie Genius Thai Extreme. Correct me if I'm wrong but the Genius Thai Extreme are regs correct?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 5, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> @Useful I just received my order of your gear. Got me on pack of Double Dipped Strawberries and a pack of Gorilla Glue S1's and a freebie Genius Thai Extreme. Correct me if I'm wrong but the Genius Thai Extreme are regs correct?


Thank you for your support, I really appreciate it!!! Yes, the Genius Thai Extreme are regs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

I feel like a hump asking this. But, the hashplant crosses (sleeskunk and pre domina) are regs correct? I'm assuming although mine are freebies,they would've been labeled.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I feel like a hump asking this. But, the hashplant crosses (sleeskunk and pre domina) are regs correct? I'm assuming although mine are freebies,they would've been labeled.


They are regs.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 5, 2018)

I have a pic of one of the Christmas Tree Bud plants, she is at 21 days flower, and has received her first dusting of Chocolate Trip pollen. And she smells like pine!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a pic of one of the Christmas Tree Bud plants, she is at 21 days flower, and has received her first dusting of Chocolate Trip pollen. And she smells like pine!!!
> View attachment 4227742


She's lookin' good! I have a pheno with the long purple petioles too. Glad she's throwing down the pine.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 5, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> She's lookin' good! I have a pheno with the long purple petioles too. Glad she's throwing down the pine.


Thank you...she is stacking pretty well for 21 days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I feel like a hump asking this. But, the hashplant crosses (sleeskunk and pre domina) are regs correct? I'm assuming although mine are freebies,they would've been labeled.


If its fem he has them labeled as such...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> If its fem he has them labeled as such...


I thought that f1,f2,etc.was different stages or rounds of the seeds, which now I know it is but it has nothing to do with female seeds or plants... Its things like this that let me know just how much of a noob I am!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Not sure what happened there. Just gonna delete.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thank you...she is stacking pretty well for 21 days.


You are welcome, thanks for the seeds! These Christmas Tree Buds are begging to be run in a sog.


----------



## althor (Nov 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a pic of one of the Christmas Tree Bud plants, she is at 21 days flower, and has received her first dusting of Chocolate Trip pollen. And she smells like pine!!!
> View attachment 4227742


 I have been a member of this forum for a very long time and I have never once asked anyone for a hookup, but....

How can I get my hands on some of the Christmas tree seeds? 

Not only will I pay for them but I will also do a grow journal and after it is finished a cured a detailed comparison to this strain and the 80's Christmas Tree bud.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Nov 5, 2018)

Happy Halloween everyone! I'm smoking lots of Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies for this sweet occasion Lol!

Well this strain really surprised me... I had it growing next to a stardawg f3 and throughout flower it appeared stardawg was ahead in terms of yeild/density, potency, and smell. However come chop the ccs x fc had denser nuggs, more resin and a peculiar and delightful taste that the stardawg couldn't match.
She tastes of mixed berries and classic og with hints of minty chocolate in there. It's a taste that takes takes you by surprise in it's peculiarity. She tastes really fuckin good guys!! Smells amazing. Very berry and minty fresh smelling after a month cure. The high is awesome no couchlock but relaxing and narcotic in a way that makes you smile and have pleasnt thoughts and conversations. Only downside is you'll get heavy munchies with this strain. But what weed doesn't do that right??
Also this strain really denses up last few weeks so make sure you use a loupe as to not miss out on a complete harvest.
This strain is one of my girls favorite strains for her anxiety and my favorite for after work relaxing and/or terp enjoyment

Plant was grown outdoors sharing 20g of organic soil with stardawg f3 and foliar fed with potassium bicarbonate in med-late flower as a bud booster and fungicide.
I didnt weigh anything this year but experienced guess is 6-8oz of top quality buds (no larf) from 10g of soil.

Extra notes:
High bud to Leaf ratio.
Vigorous in veg.
Responds well to topping, fimming, and lst
Heat resistant
Will definitely grow this strain again

Edit sorry I wrote this on Halloween and have been so busy I'm just now getting it up on riu. @Useful I'm also sorry about the quality of the pictures..... I did my best with this damn replacement phone.  Getting myself a badass camera for christmas so look forward to 1080p pics in the future

Pics done with and without flash for contrast


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a pic of one of the Christmas Tree Bud plants, she is at 21 days flower, and has received her first dusting of Chocolate Trip pollen. And she smells like pine!!!
> View attachment 4227742


Hey Useful, wondering if you could weight in on something. Do you do any work with S-1 's ? If not can you just give me your opinion on them. Sorry kind of new to the breeding world.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey Useful, wondering if you could weight in on something. Do you do any work with S-1 's ? If not can you just give me your opinion on them. Sorry kind of new to the  world.


Chocolate Diesel fem is an s1


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chocolate Diesel fem is an s1


Thank's Frank i am trying to figure out what kind of percentage of the S1's seed's would be a good Pheno of the original mom


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! I'm smoking lots of Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies for this sweet occasion Lol!
> 
> Well this strain really surprised me... I had it growing next to a stardawg f3 and throughout flower it appeared stardawg was ahead in terms of yeild/density, potency, and smell. However come chop the ccs x fc had denser nuggs, more resin and a peculiar and delightful taste that the stardawg couldn't match.
> She tastes of mixed berries and classic og with hints of minty chocolate in there. It's a taste that takes takes you by surprise in it's peculiarity. She tastes really fuckin good guys!! Smells amazing. Very berry and minty fresh smelling after a month cure. The high is awesome no couchlock but relaxing and narcotic in a way that makes you smile and have pleasnt thoughts and conversations. Only downside is you'll get heavy munchies with this strain. But what weed doesn't do that right??
> ...


Very nice buds, bud!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thank's Frank i am trying to figure out what kind of percentage of the S1's seed's would be a good Pheno of the original mom


Good question!!! Google it, there's all kinds of things about the differences between f1,f2,s1,ect...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2018)

althor said:


> I have been a member of this forum for a very long time and I have never once asked anyone for a hookup, but....
> 
> How can I get my hands on some of the Christmas tree seeds?
> 
> Not only will I pay for them but I will also do a grow journal and after it is finished a cured a detailed comparison to this strain and the 80's Christmas Tree bud.


This man sounds hungry!!! I feel you bro!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 5, 2018)

althor said:


> I have been a member of this forum for a very long time and I have never once asked anyone for a hookup, but....
> 
> How can I get my hands on some of the Christmas tree seeds?
> 
> Not only will I pay for them but I will also do a grow journal and after it is finished a cured a detailed comparison to this strain and the 80's Christmas Tree bud.


Sounds like he is doing a seed drop in December and they will be given out as freebie's with a purchase. One place would be Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

althor said:


> I have been a member of this forum for a very long time and I have never once asked anyone for a hookup, but....
> 
> How can I get my hands on some of the Christmas tree seeds?
> 
> Not only will I pay for them but I will also do a grow journal and after it is finished a cured a detailed comparison to this strain and the 80's Christmas Tree bud.


I am attaching full packs of 10 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to
Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip
Chem 91 x Christmas Tree Bud


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am attaching full packs of 10 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to
> Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip
> Chem 91 x Christmas Tree Bud


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

Another Christmas Tree Bud female, she smells of pine/pine-sol cleaner.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Both DDS cracked and into jiffy pellets.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

Here is the Christmas Tree Bud male i'm using. He has a Chem type rubber smell....pretty interesting.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am attaching full packs of 10 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to
> Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip
> Chem 91 x Christmas Tree Bud


I'll definitely be picking up a pack or two, sounds awesome


----------



## althor (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> I am attaching full packs of 10 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to
> Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip
> Chem 91 x Christmas Tree Bud


That will be in the December drop or is that coming sooner?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

althor said:


> That will be in the December drop or is that coming sooner?


They will be with the mid December drop.


----------



## althor (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> They will be with the mid December drop.


thanks


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> They will be with the mid December drop.


Will that be at JBC,DCSE & GLG or all three?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Will that be at JBC,DCSE & GLG or all three?


As of right now, Great Lakes Genetics will have some. I will keep you folks updated for sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Looks like I'll be signing up to GLG and DCSE too! Sheesh!!! I don't know how all you bean collectors do it. Keeping up with who's strains ya want and where to find them when you want them!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I don't know how all you bean collectors do it. Keeping up with who's strains ya want and where to find them when you want them!


One easy way would be to check your receiving location in a couple of days. Good luck w/ the Pie. Will be following your progress on Useful's Double Dips. I hope to get a couple going in a few weeks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> One easy way would be to check your receiving location in a couple of days. Good luck w/ the Pie. Will be following your progress on Useful's Double Dips. I hope to get a couple going in a few weeks.


Most definitely gonna be checking that feverishly! You should as well. Won't be long now! I was gonna ask you whhen you were gonna pop yours and maybe try to pop some also. These are the only fems I have tho and need to be sure of at least a couple of females this next go 'round.
Hell, I didn't pop em all so my opportunity to do so is still there.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 6, 2018)

Just made an account with glg. I don't need more seeds, but I'm gonna get a pack or two anyway just because you're a cool dude @Useful .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Just made an account with glg. I don't need more seeds, but I'm gonna get a pack or two anyway just because you're a cool dude @Useful .


That's what's up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Felt wrong, deleted.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks, Useful, for all you do. No complaints of hermies, no complaints of males, your fems always seem to come out exactly as they should with no problems. When you see all the othe herm reports and then NONE on your thread, kudos to you, maing! You rock.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Just made an account with glg. I don't need more seeds, but I'm gonna get a pack or two anyway just because you're a cool dude @Useful .


That is awful kind of you ...thank you for the support. Ya may want to save some money for the Sleepy Time series. A super cool friend of mine gave me the idea. We are talking about some serious set ya on yer butt Indica dominant crosses. I was looking through my book and found a few things to work with....there are more ...but these popped out at me.

God Bud
Lashkar Gah x Deep Chunk
88 G-13 HP
Bogglegum
Sour Grape
Bubbashine
Sweet Tooth
Afghan Kush
Tranquil Elephantizer
Granddaddy Purple
Burmese Pure
Black Domina

There are more...that was what popped out at me right away.


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> That is awful kind of you ...thank you for the support. Ya may want to save some money for the Sleepy Time series. A super cool friend of mine gave me the idea. We are talking about some serious set ya on yer butt Indica dominant crosses. I was looking through my book and found a few things to work with....there are more ...but these popped out at me.
> 
> God Bud
> Lashkar Gah x Deep Chunk
> ...


Now I'm even more excited than I was about the Christmas bud drop, looks like I'm going to be buying alot more of your gear in the future (was already planning on it, but even more so now.).


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Thanks, Useful, for all you do. No complaints of hermies, no complaints of males, your fems always seem to come out exactly as they should with no problems. When you see all the othe herm reports and then NONE on your thread, kudos to you, maing! You rock.


Aww man...that is so nice of ya to say. I really appreciate that fer sure!!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> That is awful kind of you ...thank you for the support. Ya may want to save some money for the Sleepy Time series. A super cool friend of mine gave me the idea. We are talking about some serious set ya on yer butt Indica dominant crosses. I was looking through my book and found a few things to work with....there are more ...but these popped out at me.
> 
> God Bud
> Lashkar Gah x Deep Chunk
> ...


Nice!! I've grown out some Godbud, Burmese x FI and Bogglegum. I'd buy anything you had with Burmese. God x Burmese would be something else. It's nice to see a seed producer like yourself who stays in tune with the customers. I enjoy your thread


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I've grown out some Godbud, Burmese x FI and Bogglegum. I'd buy anything you had with Burmese. God x Burmese would be something else. It's nice to see a seed producer like yourself who stays in tune with the customers. I enjoy your thread


Thank you!!! Stay tuned my friend.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

That sweettooth strain,Have you run it? Any info on it? I have been running a strain (bagseed) I was told was pre 98 bubba. When I had a buddy taste it(his palette has been exsposed to many many more strain varieties than mine has), he told me it was sweettooth.
I take his word 1. because he's been spot on when comparing his answers to the web and other people I know that also have experienced pallettes.
2.He's trustworthy. I don't take the term lightly.
3. lol I have nothing else to go on!
Your "book" contains some


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> That sweettooth strain,Have you run it? Any info on it? I have been running a strain (bagseed) I was told was pre 98 bubba. When I had a buddy taste it(his palette has been exsposed to many many more strain varieties than mine has), he told me it was sweettooth.
> I take his word 1. because he's been spot on when comparing his answers to the web and other people I know that also have experienced pallettes.
> 2.He's trustworthy. I don't take the term lightly.
> 3. lol I have nothing else to go on!
> Your "book" contains some


I have not ran the Sweet Tooth yet...but I have read some things that tell me I need to give em a go...lol.

Hold on to that trustworthy friend....yeah.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> That sweettooth strain,Have you run it? Any info on it? I have been running a strain (bagseed) I was told was pre 98 bubba. When I had a buddy taste it(his palette has been exsposed to many many more strain varieties than mine has), he told me it was sweettooth.
> I take his word 1. because he's been spot on when comparing his answers to the web and other people I know that also have experienced pallettes.
> 2.He's trustworthy. I don't take the term lightly.
> 3. lol I have nothing else to go on!
> Your "book" contains some


how in the world does a sweet pink grapefruit dom x blueberry taste like bubba? You can't miss the grapefruit/berry of SWT and I don't think its anywhere near the taste of bubba, jmho


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

I've run a few people's sweet tooth incrosses and they're all very similar. 

Sweet citrus berry tastes. Long lasting, good vibe, functional, very indica dom stuff. 

Very slow veg, don't let it get rootbound or veg under 24/0 as both can cause some autoflowering. As with most blueberry crosses the more root space and veg time you're able to give them the more you'll get. Not a strain to flip at 6" and hope for an 18" cola, you'll get a 12" plant with 6 golf balls on it thanks to the spg clone.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

I haven't had,smoked nor run bubba kush until this past year or so. Only had the sweettooth for 2 runs. Hadn't smoked it before either. I've been running bagseed with maybe 2 exceptions since I've actually started flowering out female plants by myself.
Vegging seedlings and teenagers in high school doesn't count as growing to me.

The strains I have run w/a buddy were Mainly all nirvana strains.Being in an illegal state while being totally reclusive has kept my strain palette virgin-esque if you will.
This had made me come out of my shell somewhat and purchase beans that I can at least have a genetic reference to and be confident in them as well.



Bodyne said:


> how in the world does a sweet pink grapefruit dom x blueberry taste like bubba? You can't miss the grapefruit/berry of SWT and I don't think its anywhere near the taste of bubba, jmho


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

meant no offense, bro. Just the two aren't anything alike taste wise. Buzz wise they might be a tad similar, but not taste, just sayin. No knock on your bud.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

lol nah, none taken Bodyne, I knew whatcha ment. At least reading it, the voice on my head didn't have an offensive tone to it. If tgat makes sense.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Hell, I've never run or smoked chem(any 1),gg4,or GSC. lol Im a strain rookie. Hence,my bean buying splurge lately.
I've got some catching up to do!

*edit. Forgot to add. I'm running some GG and durban poison bagseed right now. lol I have no idea if they are what was said to be.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hell, I've never run or smoked chem(any 1),gg4,or GSC. lol Im a strain rookie. Hence,my bean buying splurge lately.
> I've got some catching up to do!


thats the fun part!


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 6, 2018)

@Useful would love to see you do a f2 of that granddaddy purp. Had some years ago that i never got to grow out then got a 5 pack from attitude and didnt get 1 to pop. Kinda glad though heard they went down hill big time so probably wouldn't have been worth it but still. 

Peace and respect 
Maxamus1


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Nov 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> @Useful would love to see you do a f2 of that granddaddy purp. Had some years ago that i never got to grow out then got a 5 pack from attitude and didnt get 1 to pop. Kinda glad though heard they went down hill big time so probably wouldn't have been worth it but still.
> 
> Peace and respect
> Maxamus1


I'd like to second this notion, I too had a pack from attitude that didn't pop a single one they were Grand Daddy Purp Ken's cut fems to be specific.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> That is awful kind of you ...thank you for the support. Ya may want to save some money for the Sleepy Time series. A super cool friend of mine gave me the idea. We are talking about some serious set ya on yer butt Indica dominant crosses. I was looking through my book and found a few things to work with....there are more ...but these popped out at me.
> 
> God Bud
> Lashkar Gah x Deep Chunk
> ...


All of them! or at least HALF.....you pick


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 6, 2018)

Been getting some good vibes around Useful Seeds name from people around me who have great taste. Definitely interested in your gear. This thread has grown pretty quickly, too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> @Useful would love to see you do a f2 of that granddaddy purp. Had some years ago that i never got to grow out then got a 5 pack from attitude and didnt get 1 to pop. Kinda glad though heard they went down hill big time so probably wouldn't have been worth it but still.


I traded a good cat for a 5 pack of GDP v2. Didn't really care much for it, so the last clone was tossed in with the almost historic Agent Orange back deck chuck a couple years ago. Got 16 GDPv2 x AO beans; never tried to pop one. They're just hangin' out in the fridge in the 'not likely' bin....dreaming of one day graduating into the 'maybe' bin, or finding new digs off the Ponderosa.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

gdp is overrated, imho. no matter who's cut. Amos has em in the right pile, lol


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I traded a good cat for a 5 pack of GDP v2. Didn't really care much for it, so the last clone was tossed in with the almost historic Agent Orange back deck chuck a couple years ago. Got 16 GDPv2 x AO beans; never tried to pop one. They're just hangin' out in the fridge in the 'not likely' bin....dreaming of one day graduating into the 'maybe' bin, or finding new digs off the Ponderosa.


Sounds like a fun cross to play with. Can only imagine what some of those crosses could be like think about it there maybe a grape ape slymer pheno sitting in them there beans!!!!


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> gdp is overrated, imho. no matter who's cut. Amos has em in the right pile, lol


Alot of strains are over rated dont stop people from jumping on the train though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> gdp is overrated, imho. no matter who's cut. Amos has em in the right pile, lol


LOL. I loved their Phantom Cookies, and made a sweet cross w/ Bodhi's Solo's Stash. I've got 5 left, waiting on some inspiration a la @Useful.



maxamus1 said:


> Sounds like a fun cross to play with. Can only imagine what some of those crosses could be like think about it there maybe a grape ape slymer pheno sitting in them there beans!!!!


If you're up for the adventure....there could be a way. Will have to get back to you after I conference w/ a friend.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Alot of strains are over rated dont stop people from jumping on the train though.


I think the flowers of a lot of strains are over rated. Lots of stuff today, whether intentionally or not, is better as concentrates. 

Some stuff is also better as breeding stock than flowers. GDP is in a lot of the hyped strains of today but I wouldn't seek out straight GDP in seed form.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL. I loved their Phantom Cookies, and made a sweet cross w/ Bodhi's Solo's Stash. I've got 5 left, waiting on some inspiration a la @Useful.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're up for the adventure....there could be a way. Will have to get back to you after I conference w/ a friend.


Im down for whatever. It would be a min befor i could even touch em though. I still have to run some shoreline yet that i promised i would run.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Im down for whatever. It would be a min befor i could even touch em though. I still have to run some shoreline yet that i promised i would run.


They'd be a gift, not testers, so no obligation to run. I'll get back to you when a cool cat gets back to me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Im down for whatever. It would be a min befor i could even touch em though. I still have to run some shoreline yet that i promised i would run.


OK, with the ok from @Useful, I'll donate that bag of GDPv2 x AO if you purchase a pack of either Useful or Brisco's Bargain Beans _from @DC Seed Exchange only. _Just send a pic of the beans and the DC stickers to my PM, and we'll go from there.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Well hopefully useful does the christmas tree drop there then. @Amos Otis @Useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations Michigan!!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I traded a good cat for a 5 pack of GDP v2.


Sounds like a new twist on Jack and the Beanstalk, lol!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

Useful said:


> Congratulations Michigan!!!!


and the ShowMeState!


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 8, 2018)

I got my Useful packs from glg today. It took a bit for the turnaround but totally worth it.

I ended up getting the chocolate diesel x fire cookie which came with a 5 pack of dream cookies. And then a full freebie pack of Amnesia x Hashplant haze.

Bad dawg threw down yet another freebie pack of Gooey 13 = MA Gooey (clone only) x Apollo 13 F4.

36 beans and 4 strains plus some cool box stuffers. Boom!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 8, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I got my Useful packs from glg today. It took a bit for the turnaround but totally worth it.
> 
> I ended up getting the chocolate diesel x fire cookie which came with a 5 pack of dream cookies. And then a full freebie pack of Amnesia x Hashplant haze.
> 
> ...


Nice!!! That was a great score for sure. That humping smiley cracks me up.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 8, 2018)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel
 
 
First time using dwc, but I'm liking it so far. I've grown in soil and coco, this is a lot cleaner and surprisingly simple so far. 
In the process of mainlining this plant, going to start tying down soon. So far very happy with useful seeds. 10 fem seeds for $60 is a great deal. Thank you useful seeds. Will update as the grow progresses.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 8, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel
> View attachment 4229742
> View attachment 4229746
> First time using dwc, but I'm liking it so far. I've grown in soil and coco, this is a lot cleaner and surprisingly simple so far.
> In the process of mainlining this plant, going to start tying down soon. So far very happy with useful seeds. 10 fem seeds for $60 is a great deal. Thank you useful seeds. Will update as the grow progresses.


Some pretty lil ladies right there!!! Thanks so much for the support. Feel free to post updates here whenever ya want, I appreciate it. Happy growing my friend.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 9, 2018)

Chem D x Banana Kush


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 9, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Chem D x Banana Kush
> View attachment 4230283


Looking good!!! As always, thank you for the updates.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Chem D x Banana Kush
> View attachment 4230283


What's your thoughts on the tomato cages? I used them for the first time on my last grow and have mixed feelings about them. They seemed a little unstable and take up more room than stakes but worked well.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Looking good!!! As always, thank you for the updates.


Thanks!  You're welcome, happy to update.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What's your thoughts on the tomato cages? I used them for the first time on my last grow and have mixed feelings about them. They seemed a little unstable and take up more room than stakes but worked well.


The tomato cages work well for me, as long as I don't overload the space. I cut the top portion of the cages you see in the pics so that they aren't too wide, but still are tall enough to provide support. If I keep the congestion to no more than one plant per square foot, the cages have enough room, provide plenty of support and places to tie up any branches that escape the inside of the cage. 

I used the bamboo stakes for taller gals for awhile, but found that unless I wanted to try to tie up multiple branches on a single stake, I would have to use 3-4 per plant. With the cage, it's just one support structure that I can let the plants stretch into without having to chase the branches and tie them up to the stakes. This is very helpful with floppier plants that like to branch out.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Nice!!! That was a great score for sure. That humping smiley cracks me up.


It is currently the best deal out there honestly. Wasn’t even expecting the Bad Dawg seeds. I have already gotten the cd x fc wet. I noticed the seeds I harvested this year outside are super dark and these cd x fc are quite lite colored. I don’t think they are white like immature. Just light green compared to my crop outside. 

Now for the part I hate. The waiting. Lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> The tomato cages work well for me, as long as I don't overload the space. I cut the top portion of the cages you see in the pics so that they aren't too wide, but still are tall enough to provide support. If I keep the congestion to no more than one plant per square foot, the cages have enough room, provide plenty of support and places to tie up any branches that escape the inside of the cage.
> 
> I used the bamboo stakes for taller gals for awhile, but found that unless I wanted to try to tie up multiple branches on a single stake, I would have to use 3-4 per plant. With the cage, it's just one support structure that I can let the plants stretch into without having to chase the branches and tie them up to the stakes. This is very helpful with floppier plants that like to branch out.


Yea i think i will go again with them. The last grow stretched a lot more than i thought and got a little tall for the cage. I try to pull them out once a week for a good inspection you just have to be careful not to bump the cage into something (tips over easy)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

DDS sisters decided to join the party and start their life of fulfillment and happiness . Well, 1 was up and peeking. The other is just about to open up.
 
Couple hours later.

No issue with germination. Good lookin out @Useful.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 9, 2018)

GG x chocolate diesel's  @Nu-Be dank sinatra's f2hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## sharptater (Nov 10, 2018)

Fresh rez, little trim and tie down. Planning to let the four tops grow a bit more and tie down, top one more time for eight tops then flower.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 10, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Fresh rez, little trim and tie down. Planning to let the four tops grow a bit more and tie down, top one more time for eight tops then flower.
> View attachment 4230677


Impressive , I like seeing someone who is good at there particular style of growing. Nice tie down job.What strain is this( sorry if you said earlier bad memory problems this time of the afternoon) ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Impressive , I like seeing someone who is good at there particular style of growing. Nice tie down job.What strain is this( sorry if you said earlier bad memory problems this time of the afternoon) ?


He is running Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel feminized. I'm impressed as well considering it is his first time running DWC.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks @CAPT CHESAPEAKE. I understand the memory problems  lol the strain is orange cookies x chocolate diesel.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> He is running Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel feminized. I'm impressed as well considering it is his first time running DWC.


I plan on having a look at some of your gear @Useful at the December drop at GLG. Hopefully you can drop us a reminder when that will be when we get closer. For us folk's that have CRS


----------



## sharptater (Nov 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> He is running Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel feminized. I'm impressed as well considering it is his first time running DWC.


Thanks @Useful I just did my research and try to keep it simple. Also helps having great genetics in the garden


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I plan on having a look at some of your gear @Useful at the December drop at GLG. Hopefully you can drop us a reminder when that will be when we get closer. For us folk's that have CRS


Cool deal!! I for sure will drop a reminder, I will have to have someone remind me about the reminder, as I am inflicted with CRS at times myself.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 10, 2018)

I just seen my 3 GG4 S1's I gifted to my bud who lost his garden, mentioned in the past. I can only say, I am not easily amazed by many plants, but those are the most beautiful looking plants I ever seen coming out of a one gallon smartie. One plant has a main stem as big as a broom handle, at 3 foot tall, been topped, hearty big tops all over, easily cloned and some of the lower fanners are bigger than than my own hand by a third, and they have just started flowering. Granted, went from my promix growin to her organic soil, but he just tried some colorado gg4 a friend brought back and I told him, just wait and see and don't fuck nothing up, but I have to say right now, with the fems I've tried, Useful and Rusty at CV are running a very close race on the best fems I have grown or seen, with no herms. I guess others have had some with CV, not me and Ive not read nobody having any with Usefuls stuff. I just can't get over how they looked out of a one gallon smartie. We took pics, but his phone didn't send it to me, for some reason. I may go back out tomorrow with cheap camera and take some shots. Kudos to you, Useful, it becoming noticeable, with all the mistakes, herms, bad stories etc of fems, Not one negative report on yours. Whatever your system is, you should teach it, well maybe not, just reap all the rewards, but thank you for getting stable fems out there for patients to have great meds to enjoy. Peace and karma bro, hope life gets better, you've bettered mine. I get those pics up, you see. lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 10, 2018)

Damn, I knew I should've jumped on those GG s1's. Just didn't want to sign up to another seedbank to get them.
Nice report/update @Bodyne


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

Useful said:


> He is running Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel feminized. I'm impressed as well considering it is his first time running DWC.


Here's a couple of l'il babes being all happy and such.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 11, 2018)

I think its responding well to the training. What do you guys think?


----------



## sharptater (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's a couple of l'il babes being all happy and such.
> 
> View attachment 4230917


Looking good amos. Are those the orange cookies x chocolate diesel?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Looking good amos. Are those the orange cookies x chocolate diesel?


 yes


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

sharptater said:


> View attachment 4231307
> View attachment 4231308
> I think its responding well to the training. What do you guys think?


What's the time lap on the two photo's


----------



## sharptater (Nov 11, 2018)

About 24 hours. Trimmed and tyed down yesterday. Second pic took right before posting.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2018)

The first installment of the Useful Sleepy Time line has been decided...lol. NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud x Jabba's Stash


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4231542
> The first installment of the Useful Sleepy Time line has been decided...lol. NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud x Jabba's Stash


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4231542
> The first installment of the Useful Sleepy Time line has been decided...lol. NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud x Jabba's Stash


'is that @torontoke 's jabba?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 'is that @torontoke 's jabba?


No sir...torontoke was workin with Lando's Stash which is Suge Pure Kush x Snow Lotus


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> No [email protected] was workin with Lando's Stash which is Suge Pure Kush x Snow Lotus


That's a good man. I need to find a spot for a couple of those Landos.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a good man. I need to find a spot for a couple of those Landos.


@torontoke is a great guy.....and he is patient....just like so many others have been. There will be a bunch of Useful packages going out this week...I really appreciate everyone's understanding and patience.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> @torontoke is a great guy.....and he is patient....just like so many others have been. There will be a bunch of Useful packages going out this week...I really appreciate everyone's understanding and patience.


 You’re far to kind useful 
No need to worry bout me or anyone else my friend just take care of you and yours.
Your good nature and positive attitude is contagious and this place needs more like it


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 11, 2018)

Day 35
I’ll post more in the next few weeks, but here’s a tease of GG x FC. Beautiful leggy plant, 3x stretch, very frosty.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 14, 2018)

Useful seeds and GLG want to show some love so here is the newest sticker.
Big thumbs up to brother @Useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 14, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Useful seeds and GLG want to show some love so here is the newest sticker.
> Big thumbs up to brother @UsefulView attachment 4233023


Cool deal!!! I am packing up some 7 packs of freebies to continue my BOGO promotion as well!! Some REALLY nice freebies fer sure.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 14, 2018)

Last tie down and topping. Will be flipping to flower very soon.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 14, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Last tie down and topping. Will be flipping to flower very soon.
> View attachment 4233223


Thanks for sharing very interesting grow. Do you work on a fishing boat? lol I just had to ask cuz you sure know how to tie shit down


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 14, 2018)

when does the sales start at which site, please?


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> when does the sales start at which site, please?


U a pinky blinders fan huh. Cool show. Wife and i got hooked on it there for a while.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> when does the sales start at which site, please?


The freebies that I packed up are headed to Great Lakes Genetics. The BOGO will kick off once they get em, and get em listed on the site.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thanks for sharing very interesting grow. Do you work on a fishing boat? lol I just had to ask cuz you sure know how to tie shit down


I don't work on a fishing boat, but maybe I should lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 14, 2018)

sharptater said:


> I don't work on a fishing boat, but maybe I should lol.





sharptater said:


> I don't work on a fishing boat, but maybe I should lol.


How many tops (colas) are you figuring on?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> How many tops (colas) are you figuring on?


He mentioned that he was going for 8....he is there now. I can't wait to see that plant explode.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> He mentioned that he was going for 8....he is there now. I can't wait to see that plant explode.


Yeah, looks like he's done it a time or two. Gonna be sick.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry bout the pics, @Useful . I had dogs, kids up my ass, gal wanting me to try deathstar from CO, and i was trying to get a decent angle for my cheap cam. In a nutshell. I have no idea how close to momma these gals is, but they are some vigorous, small thick ass, big ole fanners on lower end, clones like a breeze. 3 seeds, 3 gals, the thicker stemmed one Im in love with, is the shorter one, the the other two a tad taller. Identical other than that. Got nine clones, one ain't gonna make it, damndest thing, gal is using one of them cheap ass clone bucket, one gallon splasher I call it, and she put big clones in it of the GG4 and the sprouts are coming out the bottom, like normal, but some are coming out halfway up a 2 inch stem up to neoprene. Damndest thing I ever saw. Anyhow, I tried with the pics, most impressed with the growth, look and that dang stem so thick in a one gallon smartie after only bout a month. They are a bit dry, she's fixin to repot them to bigger one. Don't think she watered for a day.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Sorry bout the pics, @Useful . I had dogs, kids up my ass, gal wanting me to try deathstar from CO, and i was trying to get a decent angle for my cheap cam. In a nutshell. I have no idea how close to momma these gals is, but they are some vigorous, small thick ass, big ole fanners on lower end, clones like a breeze. 3 seeds, 3 gals, the thicker stemmed one Im in love with, is the shorter one, the the other two a tad taller. Identical other than that. Got nine clones, one ain't gonna make it, damndest thing, gal is using one of them cheap ass clone bucket, one gallon splasher I call it, and she put big clones in it of the GG4 and the sprouts are coming out the bottom, like normal, but some are coming out halfway up a 2 inch stem up to neoprene. Damndest thing I ever saw. Anyhow, I tried with the pics, most impressed with the growth, look and that dang stem so thick in a one gallon smartie after only bout a month. They are a bit dry, she's fixin to repot them to bigger one. Don't think she watered for a day.


That girl really does have a big ole tree trunk. I can't wait to see her flowered. Glad you are happy with them, and thanks again for the support and report.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 15, 2018)

Probably flip to flower on sunday. 
 
For those interested, some more details about the grow. 27"x27"x5'3" grow tent. Hlg 100 light 4000k. I would like to add another one and 3 more buckets. Should be able to by time this plant is done. 5 gallon dwc bucket, Flora nova bloom nutrients.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

DDS got their first set of shoe(s).


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 16, 2018)

Fruity Pebbles OG F3 - Day 24 of flower
 
Chocolate Trip F4 - Day 24 of flower


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 16, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Fruity Pebbles OG F3 - Day 24 of flower
> View attachment 4234108
> Chocolate Trip F4 - Day 24 of flower
> View attachment 4234109


Looking good!!! That FPOG is getting nice and frosty. Thanks as always for the updates.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> As of right now, Great Lakes Genetics will have some. I will keep you folks updated for sure.


New to Useful Seeds, I have some Chocolate Covered Strawberries X Fire Cookies with the Hash Plant Haze X Sleeskunk as the freebie that will hit my mailbox today and I must say I'm excited to add you all to my grows. I've been growing weed for 48 years and mostly run Sannie's & his breeders gear, Swami Seeds (Gas), Bodhi and Dynasty's beans for quite a few years and ran across you all on JBC Seeds, after researching I saw your pretty tight with Bodhi that's all I needed. I do hope you get the Christmas Tree Bud X Chocolate Trip at JBC Seeds, they're my go to seed bank, no hassle and fast. With that said if I have to I will use GLG to get the Choco Trip, I missed it when Bodhi was working it, don't want to miss it again. The Fruity PebblesOG looks pretty sick too! Anyway, I'm stoked to play with your work.
Best to you and all on this thread!
Have a Happy Thanksgiving!
Baq


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> Looking good!!! That FPOG is getting nice and frosty. Thanks as always for the updates.


Thanks! The other FPOG pheno looks very similar. Always glad to update, speaking of which:

Chem D x Banana Kush - Day 24 of flower
 
 

White Lotus x GTE - Day 58 of flower


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 16, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> New to Useful Seeds, I have some Chocolate Covered Strawberries X Fire Cookies with the Hash Plant Haze X Sleeskunk as the freebie that will hit my mailbox today and I must say I'm excited to add you all to my grows. I've been growing weed for 48 years and mostly run Sannie's & his breeders gear, Swami Seeds (Gas), Bodhi and Dynasty's beans for quite a few years and ran across you all on JBC Seeds, after researching and saw your pretty tight with Bodhi that's all I needed. I do hope you get the Christmas Tree Bud X Chocolate Trip at JBC Seeds, they're my go to seed bank, no hassle and fast. With that said if I have to I will use GLG to get the Choco Trip, I missed it when Bodhi was working it, don't want to miss it again. The Fruity PebblesOG looks pretty sick too! Anyway, I'm stoked to play with your work.
> Best to you and all on this thread!
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving!
> Baq


Thanks so much for the kind words and support. I spoke with JBC Seeds and they will have Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip, Christmas Tree Bud freebies...and some other things Useful. Sorry I didn't answer you sooner, I wanted to speak with him before responding. Happy growing and have a great weekend.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Nov 16, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^€^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Dang str8 ima be on that like stink on a skunk!


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words and support. I spoke with JBC Seeds and they will have Christmas Tree Bud x Chocolate Trip, Christmas Tree Bud freebies...and some other things Useful. Sorry I didn't answer you sooner, I wanted to speak with him before responding. Happy growing and have a great weekend.


This is exciting news! Thank You so much and you replied way faster than most, says a lot!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 16, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> This is exciting news! Thank You so much and you replied way faster than most, says a lot!


I'm glad I could help...you are very welcome. And I thank you again for your support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 16, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thanks! The other FPOG pheno looks very similar. Always glad to update, speaking of which:
> 
> Chem D x Banana Kush - Day 24 of flower
> View attachment 4234290
> ...


And I thank you again...lol. That White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme is a nice lookin lady!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> And I thank you again...lol. That White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme is a nice lookin lady!!!


You're welcome. The White Lotus x GTE will also put your mind in the clouds.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 17, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Probably flip to flower on sunday.
> View attachment 4233833
> For those interested, some more details about the grow. 27"x27"x5'3" grow tent. Hlg 100 light 4000k. I would like to add another one and 3 more buckets. Should be able to by time this plant is done. 5 gallon dwc bucket, Flora nova bloom nutrients.


This looks like a medieval torture device. What was this plant's transgression?


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 17, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thanks! The other FPOG pheno looks very similar. Always glad to update, speaking of which:
> 
> Chem D x Banana Kush - Day 24 of flower
> View attachment 4234290
> ...


That White Lotus X GTE is sweet looking, love me some Thai!!!
Baq


----------



## sharptater (Nov 17, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> This looks like a medieval torture device. What was this plant's transgression?


Witchcraft. Hath been beheaded three times and still lives. Lol


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm glad I could help...you are very welcome. And I thank you again for your support.


Ditto, I will give grow reports! Keep us posted on the JBCseeds drop, money is ready to send!
Best,
Baq


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Ditto, I will give grow reports! Keep us posted on the JBCseeds drop, money is ready to send!
> Best,
> Baq


Thanks again. I will keep everyone up to date.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2018)

Speaking of keeping up to date, I wanted to share a picture of the male I selected for the Chem 91 cross and the NDNGUYS 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies. He stacks just like the ladies do.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2018)

Eh....Damn that's a good looking dude! (no homophobic disclaimer required)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Eh....Damn that's a good looking dude! (no homophobic disclaimer required)


Yeah buddy, he has dropped a massive amount of pollen. I gave him the axe right after I took that picture


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 17, 2018)

Show Off!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Show Off!


It's the male that is showing off...not me....lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

Useful said:


> It's the male that is showing off...not me....lol


 You are the master of his domain.


----------



## Featherartist (Nov 19, 2018)

First timer obviously. Starting with our free Landos Stash and saving our OCxCD if we have success with this grow. Trying to keep it simple.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Featherartist said:


> First timer obviously. Starting with our free Landos Stash and saving our OCxCD if we have success with this grow. Trying to keep it simple.


Welcome & Congrats! Good vibes to you and your grow.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Congrats on the James Bean listing, @Useful !!!! https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-useful-seeds Mark one down for the good guys! If I know you, you got more up your sleeve!
> 
> Grats @MustangStudFarm @Bubby'sndalab and everybody else who picked up those Dank Sinatra F2. I wanted to let you know a couple things about them. They were open pollinated, 4 guys and 3 girls, in organic soil under COB LEDs. All four guys ended up being frosty, but the two boys in back were _extra_ frosty from the get-go.
> View attachment 4194113
> ...


Had to bump and save this post for future reference. My Stanky Dank's arrived! Thank you @Useful and @Nu-Be. Some good dudes.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 19, 2018)

Featherartist said:


> First timer obviously. Starting with our free Landos Stash and saving our OCxCD if we have success with this grow. Trying to keep it simple.


Really glad ya found your way here to our thread. Thanks a bunch for your support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had to bump and save this post for future reference. My Stanky Dank's arrived! Thank you @Useful and @Nu-Be. Some good dudes.


You are more than welcome my friend. Thanks for the support and kind words. Stay tuned...some pretty cool things are happening behind the scenes...Chocolate Diesel s1 restock, Chem D s1, Chocolate Mint OG x Chocolate Trip...and other...stuff.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> You are more than welcome my friend. Thanks for the support and kind words. Stay tuned...some pretty cool things are happening behind the scenes...Chocolate Diesel s1 restock, Chem D s1, Chocolate Mint OG x Chocolate Trip...and other...stuff.


Yesinfuckingdeed!


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> You are more than welcome my friend. Thanks for the support and kind words. Stay tuned...some pretty cool things are happening behind the scenes...Chocolate Diesel s1 restock, Chem D s1, Chocolate Mint OG x Chocolate Trip...and other...stuff.


I'll be waiting (im)patiently.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2018)

_*Bag Of Oranges (FEM)*_


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Bag Of Oranges (FEM)*_
> 
> View attachment 4236112


NICE!!! What is she smelling like!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> NICE!!! What is she smelling like!!!


Hydro Red will do that plant justice. He has his shit diled in !!!!!


----------



## Shmozz (Nov 20, 2018)

Report Time!

Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies

Notes: All grew very similar in veg. Not picky on their nutes at all...by the time they looked hungry for anything beyond the Ocean Forest I grew them in, it was time to fade out and finish up. All were Indica Dominant Hybrids. 1.5x stretch. 8 Weeks Flowering time. Could have maybe pushed them 9 weeks, but they are good to go at 8. I had a light leak, so I ended up with some seeds. It was only my #1 pheno that threw nanners, and the light was coming through the zipper I had to replace...and this pheno was right where the light got in
.
All phenos smoke pretty much the same, so I won't describe them individually. Indica leaning hybrids. All 3 start behind the eyes and move to the entire body after 20-30 minutes. Very relaxing. Something you should save for later in the day...or you'll need a nap after 3 hours. It's great to come home to, smoke, and get 1 last thing done before it's couch time. There's definitely a window for you to accomplish something productive, but it's small. The purple pheno (#3) is slightly more sedative than the other 2, but that's usually to be expected from all the purps I've had.

None of these punch you in the face with their smells. They're subtle, but once you get your nose in there you can get the full effect. Not too intoxicating from just opening the jar, but after a good grinding, the room will fill up with the smell of musty, dark, sweet creamy goodness.

#1
Smell: Metallic, Musty, sweet yet dark and funky. Hard to pin the smell down. It's really pleasing, but definitely has the 3rd best scent of my phenos.

#2
 
Smell: When flowering this is my pheno that smelled like froot loops. That smell has gone away and it's finished similar to #1. Less metallic, more sweet...but musty, dark with some creamy-fruity undertones. Really great smell that reminds me of a Chocolate Mint OG I've grown before, but still unique.

#3
 
Smell: Similar to #1 & #2...The metallic smell is pretty much gone, but the musty, dark & sweet are there. #3 is probably the best smelling out of the 3. You get the creamy-fruit from #2, but it's turned up a notch.

Overall these plants were great to grow! Super easy, really beautiful fades with greens, reds, purples and yellows in the foliage. The transformation of the smells from flowering to cured were a great olfactory journey. I think it's great that they all ended up being fairly consistent. If people like these descriptions, then they will certainly find what they want! My would be keeper, #2, I will search for again once i have my new op. I wish i could have kept my clone, but with my approaching move, I don't want to push my luck. I'm definitely glad I was able to test this for you! My friends and family all enjoy the smoke. Even with some of the buds having seeds in them, I have them coming back for more! A great Indica Dominant Hybrid that doesn't kick your ass too much, but still is more than capable of giving you what you need. (a too big a bowl will certainly kick your ass though!)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 20, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Report Time!
> 
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 20, 2018)

WOW now that's a 5 star smoke report. Well done.


----------



## Shmozz (Nov 20, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> WOW now that's a 5 star smoke report. Well done.


Thanks! Took me longer than I'd like to get it around...but a longer cure means a more accurate report! I've thoroughly enjoyed these plants from beginning to end. They grew like champs, had beautiful colors, finished early, trimmed easily, have great tric coverage and I just love giving it a good smell as I break it up. The only box that wasn't checked for me was the lack of a strawberry smell in the final product. That's not to say the pheno isn't out there... but mine were all fairly uniform in smell with some subtle variations.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 20, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Report Time!
> 
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies
> 
> ...


That was certainly a fine report!!! Thanks a bunch for giving them a spot in your garden, and for the thorough report.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 20, 2018)

Well damn, I almost dont wanna report after the fine report Shmozz left. 


Useful said:


> NICE!!! What is she smelling like!!!


2 different plant types out of 4 growing. 2 purple leaf (that got purple early on), and 2 that are still green. Both green ones smell 100% citrus/juicy sweet smell at about the 6 wk mark currently. The green pheno explode with orange smell when the trichs are disturbed. Im gonna guess this to be the one most would want if chasing terps. In my limited experience with this strain it seems as though the purple leaf ones as beautiful as they get are more like a muted version of the green when it comes to the "orange juice" smell. I'll get some pics later but you can also see a noticable feed preference between the two phenos.


----------



## godboss (Nov 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> Here is a pic of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme grown by a member right here. I feel terrible that I didn't write down their name when I copied this pic. I'm sorry. There will be 9 packs of this available at some point at GLG....just for fun each pack has a 5 pack of Dream Beaver F2 stapled to it. Spread the love kinda thing.View attachment 4056822


Beautiful plant! Really nice picture.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Well damn, I almost dont wanna report after the fine report Shmozz left.
> 
> 2 different plant types out of 4 growing. 2 purple leaf (that got purple early on), and 2 that are still green. Both green ones smell 100% citrus/juicy sweet smell at about the 6 wk mark currently. The green pheno explode with orange smell when the trichs are disturbed. Im gonna guess this to be the one most would want if chasing terps. In my limited experience with this strain it seems as though the purple leaf ones as beautiful as they get are more like a muted version of the green when it comes to the "orange juice" smell. I'll get some pics later but you can also see a noticable feed preference between the two phenos.


Cool deal!!! The ones that explode with the orange scent sound just like the mother plant,a friend of mine has found one that smells like one of them orange creamsicles.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 21, 2018)

godboss said:


> Beautiful plant! Really nice picture.


Thank you. That was grown by @Tangerine_ she did a great job with them for sure.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> Cool deal!!! The ones that explode with the orange scent sound just like the mother plant,a friend of mine has found one that smells like one of them orange creamsicles.


Thats sounds yummy


----------



## sharptater (Nov 21, 2018)

Flipped Monday evening. Here she is today. 
 
This thing reeks already. I hope my carbon filter is up for the task.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 21, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Flipped Monday evening. Here she is today.
> View attachment 4236948
> This thing reeks already. I hope my carbon filter is up for the task.


Lookin good!!! I appreciate your updates, thank you. There are some lil stinkers in there...lol.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 21, 2018)

You're welcome @Useful I enjoy the hobby and sharing my experience helps others. There sure are some stinkers lol. Best I can describe this plant so far is skunky funk. 
Hope everyone has a safe and happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 21, 2018)

sharptater said:


> You're welcome @Useful I enjoy the hobby and sharing my experience helps others. There sure are some stinkers lol. Best I can describe this plant so far is skunky funk.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy thanksgiving.


Skunky funk is music to my ears...lol. I wish you and yours a happy Thanksgiving as well.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 22, 2018)

Three more phenos of Chem D x Banana Kush, day 14 of flower. They all seem to have expressed Chem D dominance in leaf shape and structure. 
   

Here is a third pheno of Chocolate Trip F4, day 14 of flower. She is really separating herself from the other 2 phenos in that she is staying much shorter and bushier.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 22, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Three more phenos of Chem D x Banana Kush, day 14 of flower. They all seem to have expressed Chem D dominance in leaf shape and structure.
> View attachment 4237160 View attachment 4237162 View attachment 4237164
> 
> Here is a third pheno of Chocolate Trip F4, day 14 of flower. She is really separating herself from the other 2 phenos in that she is staying much shorter and bushier.
> View attachment 4237166 View attachment 4237167


Looking good!!! Nice updates as usual, thanks a bunch. Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone!!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy turkey day


----------



## althor (Nov 22, 2018)

Yep, Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2018)

*New Useful Freebies at Greatlakes Genetics*

*Just in time for Black Friday ,they drop at 12*
*noon EST.*
*Also re-listing some unpaid gear!!!*



*New Useful Freebies*
All freebie packs have 7 seeds. 
Gorilla Bomb x Buckeye Purple--- 
Gelato 45 x Sour Strawberry--- 
Chocolate Mint OG x Buckeye purple--- 
Appalachian Super skunk x Buckeye purple--- 
Fruity Pebble F3--- 
Pre 2000 Black Domina--- 
Dank Sinatra 
Triple Dawg 
--- =Limited supply


----------



## macsnax (Nov 23, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New Useful Freebies at Greatlakes Genetics*
> 
> *Just in time for Black Friday ,they drop at 12*
> *noon EST.*
> ...


There's too many freebies to pick from! I can't make my mind up!


----------



## DankDonut (Nov 23, 2018)

Can I ask what is Useful's triple dawg is? And also it looks like the drop is live already?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 23, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Can I ask what is Useful's triple dawg is? And also it looks like the drop is live already?


Triple Dawg is Stardawg f3 select.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 23, 2018)

@Useful are you still plan on dropping the Christmas bud freebies?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 23, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> @Useful are you still plan on dropping the Christmas bud freebies?


I sure am, that will be in mid December.


----------



## Coffee_Monster (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm so bummed... The Fruity Pebbles were gone at 12:01, one minute after the GLG sale started.
Third time I've been let down trying to catch Pebbles on GLG.
I think GLG's great, don't get me wrong, but it's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth.

I been lurking a lot here and following you Useful, something of a new fan
I do keep an eye on my two favorite banks, JBC and DCSE, and recently scored CCSxFC, DDS, and Dank SInatra.
I have 2 CCSxFC and 1 DDS in veg right now.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Coffee_Monster said:


> I'm so bummed... The Fruity Pebbles were gone at 12:01, one minute after the GLG sale started.
> Third time I've been let down trying to catch Pebbles on GLG.
> I think GLG's great, don't get me wrong, but it's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Sorry there was only 1 pack from a unpaid order.


----------



## Coffee_Monster (Nov 23, 2018)

Well I won't let it stop me from continuing to use GLG as well as the other two
I'm pretty sure the strain isn't worth this much trouble, just one of those goals you get stuck in your head and can't let go of...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 23, 2018)

Coffee_Monster said:


> I'm so bummed... The Fruity Pebbles were gone at 12:01, one minute after the GLG sale started.
> Third time I've been let down trying to catch Pebbles on GLG.
> I think GLG's great, don't get me wrong, but it's starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Sorry you missed out on that pack, I hear ya loud and clear about goals, and getting things stuck in your head.I am making more Fruity Pebbles OG, and also going to make some Cocoa Pebbles as well. So there is that, I will also take this time to thank you for your support. Have a great weekend.....and stay tuned.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 23, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry there was only 1 pack from a unpaid order.


What are the odds that it was me? Lol Sorry coffee monster, I missed them twice in the past I believe.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What are the odds that it was me? Lol Sorry coffee monster, I missed them twice in the past I believe.


It had to be someone...lol. Thanks for the support, it is certainly appreciated.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> Looking good!!! Nice updates as usual, thanks a bunch. Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone!!


Thank you! I hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving. I have more to update.
 
The Fruity Pebbles OG has a sweet smell with some light berry coming through. The Chocolate Trip smells like a muted sweet dough.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 24, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you! I hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving. I have more to update.
> View attachment 4237974
> The Fruity Pebbles OG has a sweet smell with some light berry coming through. The Chocolate Trip smells like a muted sweet dough.


Oooooweeee..another update...lol. They are frosting up for sure. Looking good, thanks as always for the updates.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> Oooooweeee..another update...lol. They are frosting up for sure. Looking good, thanks as always for the updates.


You're very welcome. You keep making the beans and we'll keep growing 'em.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)

Two orange cookie x chocolate diesel, flanked by 2 IHG Rainbow Cookies.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Two orange cookie x chocolate diesel, flanked by 2 IHG Rainbow Cookies.
> View attachment 4238642


DANG!!! Them girls are blowin up, seems like just recently they were lil seedlings. Thanks a lot for the update, really appreciate it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 26, 2018)

WOW, so I received an early Christmas gift from Great Lakes Genetics today...sweet!!!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2018)

Useful said:


> WOW, so I received an early Christmas gift from Great Lakes Genetics today...sweet!!!
> 
> View attachment 4239293


Badass!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 26, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Badass!


It certainly was a nice gift.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 27, 2018)

@Useful 

Kind sir. This morning while deep in the rabbit hole of a different grow forum I came across a post in which you mention that you may add some ZAmaldelica to your stable... Is that true?  

If so I’m hella excited! I am totally a lurker in your thread… I admit it. I have purchased way too many bodhi seats over the years and I’m sitting on quite the stash. Enough that I really shouldn’t buy anymore... at least til I get a job!  plus I do a little pollen choking myself so I have more beans than I could ever grow out d’oh!

That said I’m extremely interested in the work you do and love your transparency. So if you move forward on any reunion island genetics, I’m absolutely in... I’m also available to test, if needed lol. 

Anyway, Hope you had a good holiday, and that peace and normalcy is returning to your world.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> @Useful
> 
> Kind sir. This morning while deep in the rabbit hole of a different grow forum I came across a post in which you mention that you may add some ZAmaldelica to your stable... Is that true?
> 
> ...


I know where ya were...lol. I really do want to work with the Zamaldelica, but I really do not like ordering out of the states. And my collection of seeds that I have is enormous. And like you, my Bodhi collection is large, lol. I will reconsider possibly placing an order in the future.

Thanks for the kind words, I always have other things that need testing, and I have witnessed your growing skills. I will send you a PM.


----------



## H2OBO (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Useful, any words on the white lotus x white biker? Im really looking forward to exploring that one, and it will be my maiden voyage with your work. Pretty nice freebie with a TER cross too.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Useful, do you have any plans for the Woodhorse Herriuana seeds you have.
Best,
Baq


----------



## elkamino (Nov 27, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you! I hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving. I have more to update.
> View attachment 4237974
> The Fruity Pebbles OG has a sweet smell with some light berry coming through. The Chocolate Trip smells like a muted sweet dough.





Useful said:


> Oooooweeee..another update...lol. They are frosting up for sure. Looking good, thanks as always for the updates.


The Sativa leaves on Those Chocolate Trip are beautiful... I wanna see more of the plant! Any thoughts on how long they’ll go? And what’s the word on their release?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 28, 2018)

H2OBO said:


> Hey Useful, any words on the white lotus x white biker? Im really looking forward to exploring that one, and it will be my maiden voyage with your work. Pretty nice freebie with a TER cross too.


Thanks for the support!! That particular cross will finish in 9-10 weeks, yield is large to heavy, need support early on with some of the ladies. I had a few pics but can't find them to save my life. I fear that they may be on my desktop that died. I was frantically trying to get all of my pics off of the computer before it quit working. I didn't succeed.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Hi Useful, do you have any plans for the Woodhorse Herriuana seeds you have.
> Best,
> Baq


These or the Choc crosses, didn't you mention the Choc D s1's and Choc D x Choc trip coming up, hopefully, lol? Thanks


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 28, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Hi Useful, do you have any plans for the Woodhorse Herriuana seeds you have.
> Best,
> Baq


I do have plans for the Herijuana, I will hopefully be popping them in the spring.


elkamino said:


> The Sativa leaves on Those Chocolate Trip are beautiful... I wanna see more of the plant! Any thoughts on how long they’ll go? And what’s the word on their release?


They certainly are. They normally finish in 9-10 weeks. I gave the Chocolate Trip as freebies


Bodyne said:


> These or the Choc crosses, didn't you mention the Choc D s1's and Choc D x Choc trip coming up, hopefully, lol? Thanks


I am currently working on a Chocolate Diesel S1 restock, and for those that prefer regs, I am working on Chocolate Diesel bx using a male from Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 28, 2018)

I made a mistake with the timer, been on 24/7 the last week instead of 12/12. Kinda glad tho, thought it could use a bit more veg time. Timer fixed last night so now in flower 



Decided to do a little trimming.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 28, 2018)

sharptater said:


> I made a mistake with the timer, been on 24/7 the last week instead of 12/12. Kinda glad tho, thought it could use a bit more veg time. Timer fixed last night so now in flower
> 
> View attachment 4240206


Don't feel too bad, I had a timer issue before myself....timer function doesn't work when you flip the switch to on....lol.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Don't feel too bad, I had a timer issue before myself....timer function doesn't work when you flip the switch to on....lol.


I figured it out the hard way lol. I guess I hit the switch sometime messing with pins or putting it back on wall. 
More veg time = more bud tho


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 28, 2018)

sharptater said:


> I figured it out the hard way lol. I guess I hit the switch sometime messing with pins or putting it back on wall.
> More veg time = more bud tho


She doesn't really look like she's mad at ya ...so that's a plus.

On another note, these 1979 Christmas Tree Bud ladies really like making babies, and frost. Smell is still very strong of pine/pine-sol cleaner.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> She doesn't really look like she's mad at ya ...so that's a plus.
> 
> On another note, these 1979 Christmas Tree Bud ladies really like making babies, and frost. Smell is still very strong of pine/pine-sol cleaner.
> View attachment 4240231


----------



## althor (Nov 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> She doesn't really look like she's mad at ya ...so that's a plus.
> 
> On another note, these 1979 Christmas Tree Bud ladies really like making babies, and frost. Smell is still very strong of pine/pine-sol cleaner.
> View attachment 4240231


I cannot wait for this drop. I am really excited about it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 28, 2018)

sharptater said:


> I made a mistake with the timer, been on 24/7 the last week instead of 12/12. Kinda glad tho, thought it could use a bit more veg time. Timer fixed last night so now in flower
> 
> View attachment 4240206
> 
> ...


Looking good there Tater. What are the plans for your upper supports


----------



## Dude74 (Nov 28, 2018)

2019 is going to be a good year, thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 28, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> 2019 is going to be a good year, thanks!


No, thank you!!! Please feel free to post em up right here when ya pop em. Appreciate the support, I really do. Thanks a bunch for posting.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looking good there Tater. What are the plans for your upper supports


Not sure yet. Hoping it has tough enough branches to not need it. Any suggestions would be appreciated tho.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 28, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Not sure yet. Hoping it has tough enough branches to not need it. Any suggestions would be appreciated tho.


You may not need it if she stays squat enough, but if the branches start getting floppy you can use the clips in the link...what I did on my big outdoor girls is tie the branches to each other using the clips and masonry string so they all kind of supported each other.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G5W1J83/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ae0.BbNQ9G86S


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> The Sativa leaves on Those Chocolate Trip are beautiful... I wanna see more of the plant! Any thoughts on how long they’ll go? And what’s the word on their release?


Here are 2 Chocolate Trip F4 phenos that are a couple of weeks apart.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 28, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Not sure yet. Hoping it has tough enough branches to not need it. Any suggestions would be appreciated tho.


Only thing that would come to mind would be a scog net. supported by legs or better yet suspended from the ceiling by ratcheted light hangers.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 28, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Here are 2 Chocolate Trip F4 phenos that are a couple of weeks apart.
> View attachment 4240374


@schwaggy on my last grow with the tomato cages mine looked similar to yours in height. I took bamboo stakes and wire tied them to the medal legs that added some height for supporting the colas. I am still unsure i like the tomato cages but seem to be working better this round.


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 28, 2018)

Day 53
GG x FC. Lovely girl.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 29, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Day 53
> GG x FC. Lovely girl.


Lookin good Chef!!! How long do you reckon she will go?? Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Here are 2 Chocolate Trip F4 phenos that are a couple of weeks apart.
> View attachment 4240374


Where did you buy chocolate trip seeds??? I can't find those anywhere, i have searched.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @schwaggy on my last grow with the tomato cages mine looked similar to yours in height. I took bamboo stakes and wire tied them to the medal legs that added some height for supporting the colas. I am still unsure i like the tomato cages but seem to be working better this round.


If they get too tall, I use binder clips to attach the bamboo to the cage. It's a decent way to extend the cages and with the binder clips, you can make quick adjustments.



Mr.Pickles said:


> Where did you buy chocolate trip seeds??? I can't find those anywhere, i have searched.


The Chocolate Trip F4 seeds were freebies attached to a pack of Useful's Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> If they get too tall, I use binder clips to attach the bamboo to the cage. It's a decent way to extend the cages and with the binder clips, you can make quick adjustments.
> 
> 
> The Chocolate Trip F4 seeds were freebies attached to a pack of Useful's Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3.


Thanks mate, where do i buy the chocolte diesel x chocolte trip too get the free ones??


----------



## Schwaggy P (Nov 29, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> Thanks mate, where do i buy the chocolte diesel x chocolte trip too get the free ones??


I got the Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3 packs at Great Lakes Genetics. Unfortunately, they are all gone for now. I'm sure @Useful will be able to elaborate on any plans with these in the future.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 29, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> If they get too tall, I use binder clips to attach the bamboo to the cage. It's a decent way to extend the cages and with the binder clips, you can make quick adjustments.
> 
> 
> The Chocolate Trip F4 seeds were freebies attached to a pack of Useful's Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3.


Good idea i have a bunch of those clips around too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Orange Cookies x ----------- ....., man, I can never remember. Can't you just name it Ann Francis, or something easy @Useful ?  In the middle between two IHG Rainbow Cookies. Just up bucketed, trimmed, and flipped.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Orange Cookies x ----------- ....., man, I can never remember. Can't you just name it Ann Francis, or something easy @Useful ?  In the middle between two IHG Rainbow Cookies. Just up bucketed, trimmed, and flipped.View attachment 4240775 View attachment 4240776


Hahaha, I think you are growing Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems....lol. What are you puffin on today brother?? Pass it over here..lol. Thanks as always for the update, let the games begin.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 29, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> Thanks mate, where do i buy the chocolte diesel x chocolte trip too get the free ones??


Sorry, those were sold out a long time ago. I am working on Chocolate Diesel bx using a male from Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahaha, I think you are growing Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems....lol. What are you puffin on today brother?? Pass it over here..lol.


Carla Olson....she's a knockout !  Not many left. I'm pretty pleased with your Ann Francis so far. Real purdy.  I mean...orange cookies x chocolate diesel.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Carla Olson....she's a knockout !  Not many left. I'm pretty pleased with your Ann Francis so far. Real purdy.  I mean...orange cookies x chocolate diesel.


You are too much....in a good way though...lol.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 29, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are too much....in a good way though...lol.


Think so? Guess you haven’t got @Amos Otis going on about Herijuana yet!  

As you two are the only RIUers I’ve seen mention it, I anticipate a lively discussion lol


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 29, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Think so? Guess you haven’t got @Amos Otis going on about Herijuana yet!
> 
> As you two are the only RIUers I’ve seen mention it, I anticipate a lively discussion lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Think so? Guess you haven’t got @Amos Otis going on about Herijuana yet!


Don't forget about her kin.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

Don't usually post pics of them at this age. Just noting the subtle yet early differences in structure so far. DDS (Double Dipped Strawberries)


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Think so? Guess you haven’t got @Amos Otis going on about Herijuana yet!
> 
> As you two are the only RIUers I’ve seen mention it, I anticipate a lively discussion lol


I wanna get some from Texas Kid and grow em out and see wassup.Especially that paciauna packman, heri crossed with the 30% Alien Cookies. He has some other crosses with it. Some of the best herb I ever smoked was something called barrier reefer x heri and I think Rushman made it. TK has had his and worked for a long time, damn they is high tho. I never had the woodhorse stock, but I supsect that's what TK has been workin. JMHO. My opinion, good heri tastes and smells kinda like sevin dust and thump your head for a couple hrs.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Nov 30, 2018)

Quick post
Some pics of gg#4 s1   

Very true to the original gg#4 in smoke, effect, and taste. Super vigorous in veg. One Fim created 4 Equal tops and one small one in the middle so fim these as much as possible to get a huge bush.
Best gg#4 s1 ive grown!


----------



## klx (Nov 30, 2018)

Great thread. Useful, your library is impressive! I will watch with interest which of those Indica sleepy time lines you end up working and will try to jump through the GLG hoops to get some of those old school genes down here in Australia. 

Where did you come by your sweet tooth if you dont mind me asking and is it the #3? 

Good vibes!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Great thread. Useful, your library is impressive! I will watch with interest which of those Indica sleepy time lines you end up working and will try to jump through the GLG hoops to get some of those old school genes down here in Australia.
> 
> Where did you come by your sweet tooth if you dont mind me asking and is it the #3?
> 
> Good vibes!!


Thank you for the kind words. I will be doing quite a few Sleepy Time heavy Indica projects.

I have the original Spice of Life Sweet Tooth #3. I also have some Legends Ultimate Indica that has been taken to f6..or f7, I don't have my book with me.


----------



## klx (Nov 30, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have the original Spice of Life Sweet Tooth #3.


You are the man. Do you follow Breeder Steve these days? He is popping seeds by the thousands down in Colombia. If you are ever looking for another F2 freebie preservation project, I reckon that would be a popular choice among old heads!! *cough*


----------



## quiescent (Nov 30, 2018)

klx said:


> You are the man. Do you follow Breeder Steve these days? He is popping seeds by the thousands down in Colombia. If you are ever looking for another F2 freebie preservation project, I reckon that would be a popular choice among old heads!! *cough*


Really? Good to hear he's out doing his thing still.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 30, 2018)

klx said:


> You are the man. Do you follow Breeder Steve these days? He is popping seeds by the thousands down in Colombia. If you are ever looking for another F2 freebie preservation project, I reckon that would be a popular choice among old heads!! *cough*


I do not follow him. I am happy to hear that he is well, and still doing his thing. I could put that on the list for next year. Preserving NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, Apollo -11 Genius, Lucky Charms, Skunk, Sour Diesel IBL at the moment...more preservation projects are on the horizon once these are finished.


----------



## klx (Nov 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Really? Good to hear he's out doing his thing still.


@breedersteve on Instagram if you're interested.



Useful Seeds said:


> I do not follow him. I am happy to hear that he is well, and still doing his thing. I could put that on the list for next year. Preserving NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, Apollo -11 Genius, Lucky Charms, Skunk, Sour Diesel IBL at the moment...more preservation projects are on the horizon once these are finished.


Wicked man, I will be following along, cheers!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 30, 2018)

klx said:


> @breedersteve on Instagram if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked man, I will be following along, cheers!


Thanks..I have a bunch of preservation plans, as well as crosses coming up. Stay tuned


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Bag of Oranges (Black Pheno)*_
Getting ready for the chop real soon.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Really? Good to hear he's out doing his thing still.


keep calling it bioweed. What I liked was the pic of his showing some bud he was growing earlier. Wasn't any SOL seeds, lol, was NL5 or just NL, can't remember what he said. I thought that was cool, someone like him, growing the old school stuff to smoke while working on his big project. I also have to agree with Bionic Chronic, the GG4's from @Useful Seeds are some of the heartiest, biggest, healthiest, and best looking GG ive seen. Just not done yet, dangit, lol. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

@Useful any chance of seeing a pic of the sweettooth. I'd like to put to rest my feeling of what I have is sweettooth. I was given the beans labeled as one thing, and told it was not it but it was sweettooth from a different person that tasted it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Bag of Oranges (Black Pheno)*_
> Getting ready for the chop real soon.
> 
> View attachment 4241528
> ...


Gorgeous plant Red. Nicely done.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Useful any chance of seeing a pic of the sweettooth. I'd like to put to rest my feeling of what I have is sweettooth. I was given the beans labeled as one thing, and told it was not it but it was sweettooth from a different person that tasted it.


not sure if in CO, but the clubs there sell Bordello, an old Texas Resin Company strain, its a swt3 cross, and he's got some crosses with it now for sale, but damn good and a good rep of swt, imho. Maybe better than swt by itself. jmho


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm in Tx.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'm in Tx.


I see your politicians are dangling the weed thing in front of noses for votes again there. As we well know, once the elections over, they just laugh and not do it. Read it was the repub party of tx making the claim, lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I see your politicians are dangling the weed thing in front of noses for votes again there. As we well know, once the elections over, they just laugh and not do it. Read it was the repub party of tx making the claim, lol


OMG, you just HAD to pick that scab didn'tcha? 
These jerks want to revenue but tge "old" money wants to be able to hold the reigns infinitely. In my tin foil hat mind, they keep pushing it back in order to garner all the land possible for the *big take over* of the market. 
Hopefully people here will actually read any propositions submitted. Seems the word "legalization" comes with hidden costs as well as those foreshadowed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Bag of Oranges (Black Pheno)*_
> Getting ready for the chop real soon.
> 
> View attachment 4241528
> ...


Smell orange? What's the makeup? How long? Were those a one and done strain @Useful?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Bag of Oranges (Black Pheno)*_
> Getting ready for the chop real soon.
> 
> View attachment 4241528
> ...


Lookin good!!! Really appreciate the updates, thank you!!!


CoB_nUt said:


> @Useful any chance of seeing a pic of the sweettooth. I'd like to put to rest my feeling of what I have is sweettooth. I was given the beans labeled as one thing, and told it was not it but it was sweettooth from a different person that tasted it.


Sorry I do not have any pics.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Smell orange? What's the makeup? How long? Were those a one and done strain @Useful?


All reports that I have received range from orange creamsicle, oranges/tangerine, ect. Some years ago I ran Bodhi's Blood Orange and found a super orange Cali-o leaner. I at that time was also growing Tangerine Power and found a male that clearly smelled of strong citrus. So I used him on the Blood Orange. A year later I was talking with a friend about orange smelling and tasting flowers and remembered that I had made that cross.

I popped a bunch and went on the hunt. I found the one I wanted, and reversed a couple cuts and passed the seeds around. Everyone likes them, and I still have the cut to make more, and I plan doing just that.


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 1, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> All reports that I have received range from orange creamsicle, oranges/tangerine, ect. Some years ago I ran Bodhi's Blood Orange and found a super orange Cali-o leaner. I at that time was also growing Tangerine Power and found a male that clearly smelled of strong citrus. So I used him on the Blood Orange. A year later I was talking with a friend about orange smelling and tasting flowers and remembered that I had made that cross.
> 
> I popped a bunch and went on the hunt. I found the one I wanted, and reversed a couple cuts and passed the seeds around. Everyone likes them, and I still have the cut to make more, and I plan doing just that.


I know @HydroRed seems to smash everything he does(props bro), but that shit looks like dense rocks of fire, get em' made, LOL


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> All reports that I have received range from orange creamsicle, oranges/tangerine, ect. Some years ago I ran Bodhi's Blood Orange and found a super orange Cali-o leaner. I at that time was also growing Tangerine Power and found a male that clearly smelled of strong citrus. So I used him on the Blood Orange. A year later I was talking with a friend about orange smelling and tasting flowers and remembered that I had made that cross.
> 
> I popped a bunch and went on the hunt. I found the one I wanted, and reversed a couple cuts and passed the seeds around. Everyone likes them, and I still have the cut to make more, and I plan doing just that.


Throw a heads up this way, amigo. You know I have a thing for the oranges/


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Throw a heads up this way, amigo. You know I have a thing for the oranges/


Here is your heads up...lol. You don't have to wait, I have a 6 pack of them for ya if you want em, I just checked the vault.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Smell orange? What's the makeup? How long? Were those a one and done strain @Useful?


My bad folks. I forgot to update any pics of the "green pheno" in this thread. I believe im @ _about_ the 56 day mark or so with everything in this run.
I've found 2 different phenos in the "Bag Of Oranges" Fem beans -one black like pictured in previous post and one that stays green even into late flower. The "black pheno" has a little citrus but seems to be much more appealing to the eye than the nose. Though the "green pheno" may not be as pretty or frosty as the black pheno, it is indeed an orange terp monster if you disturb the trichs on the plant. Not just citrus zest...but orange. The green is probably the one fellow terp hunters will gravitate towards. Also wanted to note that the "black pheno" seems to be maturing faster than the "green pheno".

_*Bag Of Oranges FEM (Green Pheno)*_


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is your heads up...lol. You don't have to wait, I have a 6 pack of them for ya if you want em, I just checked the vault.


Thats how its done. Your a good dude.
Quick question....any idea on which side the dark colors may come from?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thats how its done. Your a good dude.
> Quick question....any idea on which side the dark colors may come from?


Thanks man.

I would have to say it's coming from the Blood Orange, I had a couple of colorful ones, none in the Tangerine Power.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is your heads up...lol. You don't have to wait, I have a 6 pack of them for ya if you want em, I just checked the vault.









You bet ! 

PM on the way, amigo.


----------



## klx (Dec 2, 2018)

So I mosied on over to GLG to take a look around and I guess someone didnt pay for their GG#4 S1 order and there was a single pack sitting there. Never one to look a gift horse in the mouth I snapped that shit up quick smart with the Gelato x Sour Strawberry freebie. I was pretty tempted by the Black Domina but I already have a keeper BD cross in my library so went for some of the new school beans.

Any info on the Gelato cross that I should know?

Good times


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 2, 2018)

@Useful Seeds just touching base regarding next JBC seeds drop, one strain is all that's left, rest sold out. Sorry to bug, still licking lips for the Xmas Tree Bud / Choco trip and maybe some Fruity Pebbles OG, YUM!
Baq


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 2, 2018)

klx said:


> So I mosied on over to GLG to take a look around and I guess someone didnt pay for their GG#4 S1 order and there was a single pack sitting there. Never one to look a gift horse in the mouth I snapped that shit up quick smart with the Gelato x Sour Strawberry freebie. I was pretty tempted by the Black Domina but I already have a keeper BD cross in my library so went for some of the new school beans.
> 
> Any info on the Gelato cross that I should know?
> 
> Good times


Good on you to snag that last pack, it was relist due to non payment. The Gelato 45 x Sour Strawberry was something I made just to give away. I had a really nice frosty stout male and just did it. It was Bogs Sour Strawberry so they should flower in under 9 weeks.


Baqualin said:


> @Useful Seeds just touching base regarding next JBC seeds drop, one strain is all that's left, rest sold out. Sorry to bug, still licking lips for the Xmas Tree Bud / Choco trip and maybe some Fruity Pebbles OG, YUM!
> Baq


I am just waiting for the seeds to mature, the Fruity Pebbles wont happen til later. You are not bugging me at all by the way.


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 2, 2018)

Doing a trade with someone for a few of those Gelato 45 x Sour Strawberries beans so the above info is good to know @Useful Seeds. 

On another note I was looking into those Gorilla Bomb x Buckeye Purple freebies on a order I’m putting together


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 3, 2018)

Useful update, I know a bunch of folks were looking forward to the Chem D s1's and crosses. Rather than sweep it under the stairs and not talk about it, I want to share some information. The Chem D reversed, but has given very little pollen. So I scrapped that plant. Sooo, the plants that were supposed to be on the receiving end of that pollen, will now be pollinated with Chocolate Diesel reversed. As I look at my book it actually is not a bad situation. Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel, Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel,HAOG x Chocolate Diesel...ect


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

Still some great pairings. That Chem 91 X Choc Diesel though......


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Still some great pairings. That Chem 91 X Choc Diesel though......


Right!!! When the Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel fems are ready, there will be a pack set aside for you my friend.  Please remind me though, in my old age I swear i'm getting a touch of oldtimers.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Right!!! When the Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel fems are ready, there will be a pack set aside for you my friend.  Please remind me though, in my old age I swear i'm getting a touch of oldtimers.


Trust me....I wont let you forget haha


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Useful update, I know a bunch of folks were looking forward to the Chem D s1's and crosses. Rather than sweep it under the stairs and not talk about it, I want to share some information. The Chem D reversed, but has given very little pollen. So I scrapped that plant. Sooo, the plants that were supposed to be on the receiving end of that pollen, will now be pollinated with Chocolate Diesel reversed. As I look at my book it actually is not a bad situation. Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel, Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel,HAOG x Chocolate Diesel...ect


Things don't always go as planned, but people that can think on their feet can always come up with a backup plan. Good move man.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Things don't always go as planned, but people that can think on their feet can always come up with a backup plan. Good move man.


You got that right on all accounts my friend.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I see your politicians are dangling the weed thing in front of noses for votes again there. As we well know, once the elections over, they just laugh and not do it. Read it was the repub party of tx making the claim, lol


I thought that I would never see the day that Oklahoma passed laws before Texas... I finally got my license! It's such a different feeling after being illegal for 8yrs.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 4, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> You got that right on all accounts my friend.


I had bad luck with my last seed run(thrips) but I think that I am on track now! I was into compost and all of that but KNF has really been a break-through for me. I've been making my own Grokashi and ferments. Anyways, I think that I am going to try another seed pack soon! 

You can see where the old growth was having major problems. I treated it with Fermented plant juice, Leaf mold, and Grokashi and this pic was a week after the treatment. New growth looks great! This is Black Raz from Bodhi, I've had this for about 2yrs and the clones were in a clone box when the thrips hit and they were safe.
 

2 weeks later you can't even tell that they were having problems. This is week 1 of flower. They really took off and I think that I am safe to start pheno hunting again!


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 4, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Right!!! When the Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel fems are ready, there will be a pack set aside for you my friend.  Please remind me though, in my old age I swear i'm getting a touch of oldtimers.


I want to see some banana s1s


----------



## quiescent (Dec 4, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I want to see some banana s1s


I wanna see everything. Fuck me up fam lol.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 4, 2018)

*Fruity Pebbles OG F3* - Both at day 42 of flower
Both phenos have identical structures and similar frost coverage. One pheno seems to be racing to the finish line ahead of the other, but they are both looking to be quicker flowering. Smells are melon, berry, sweet, and general fruitiness.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 4, 2018)

Most of my seed collection is Bodhi, but I think that I am going to try Blue Lotus and SunShine DayDream F2. Even though I have 5 packs of SSDD, I'm going to pop the F2's for now and save to originals. I have a pack of Black Dominia from 2012. I see people talking about pre-2011 Sensi seeds, but I got mine in 2012 before people started talking about it. I'm hoping that I have some of the pre-2011 stock because I don't think that these seed packs sell often @ $160 so there is no telling how long they sit on the shelf. 

Anyways, Blue Lotus and SSDD F2 is going to be next. I lost Bag or Oranges and Gorrilla Arm to the thrips. It was a minor case but they got the seeds when they were still seedlings and there wasn't much I could do.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 4, 2018)

Good evening, Useful family... Hope everyone and their gardens are great.

=]

@Useful Seeds - Happy 100th page. I know it's late sentiments but well deserved congratulations, nonetheless. 

@MustangStudFarm I rarely chime in on non-breeder posts in breeder-specific forums.... ever... but wanted to lend a helping hand... These Black Domina are old school - sent money via an ad in the back of a High Times. I believe this packaging was the true first drop/true stock/whatever it's called...







(Please note the differences in characteristics of the beans .... they seem to be completely different beans than those in your picture/the newer packaging.)

I would try to acquire freebies from Useful's Black Domina stock before popping those. Not trying to be rude, just trying to help/save you time. If my old beans and your newer beans are from the same breeding stock, I'm at a loss, based on appearances... Hope this helps.

Happy holidays to everyone else and keep spreadin the love, Useful!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 5, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @MustangStudFarm I rarely chime in on non-breeder posts in breeder-specific forums.... ever... but wanted to lend a helping hand... These Black Domina are old school - sent money via an ad in the back of a High Times. I believe this packaging was the true first drop/true stock/whatever it's called...


It's cool to see the older packaging. I'm not trying to pass these off as being older than 2012, late 2012 from Attitude seeds.

Edit: I looked at the order history and it was early 2013 that I ordered them. Sorry...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2018)

let us know when big drop is, one place is empty, still lookin around.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 5, 2018)

1st week of 12/12


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 5, 2018)

sharptater said:


> 1st week of 12/12
> View attachment 4244021


That gal is blowin up!!! I appreciate yer updates, thank you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

Orange cookies x choc diesel [?]. Got a Ricky Stokes and a Ralph Sampson.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Orange cookies x choc diesel [?]. Got a Ricky Stokes and a Ralph Sampson.
> 
> View attachment 4244594 View attachment 4244595


Ha, Ricky Stokes and a Ralph Sampson... maybe Ralph will finally give Ricky an assist! Lived in C-ville during their era... it was fun being a Tar Heel fan, lol!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Orange cookies x choc diesel [?]. Got a Ricky Stokes and a Ralph Sampson.
> 
> View attachment 4244594 View attachment 4244595


I see what ya did there...I get it...lol. Yes you are growing Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel...hahaha. Lookin good I must say.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 10, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


you're the man. i have been in that same position minus the hightimes experience. as a matter of fact i am doing this rn because i had to cull all my plants and start completely over. atm i am literally running good old brick weed seeds from my local city and some blue dream seeds i held onto from an old harvest for an open pollination because it is all i had left after "the cleansing" of my site, sad times but i have been here before and i have ended up with some decent stuff running shwag crosses. that said man i need yours and bodhis gear in my life


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Orange cookies x choc diesel [?]. Got a Ricky Stokes and a Ralph Sampson.
> 
> View attachment 4244594 View attachment 4244595


very healthy my friend!


----------



## althor (Dec 10, 2018)

How far away from the Christmas Tree drop are we?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 10, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> you're the man. i have been in that same position minus the hightimes experience. as a matter of fact i am doing this rn because i had to cull all my plants and start completely over. atm i am literally running good old brick weed seeds from my local city and some blue dream seeds i held onto from an old harvest for an open pollination because it is all i had left after "the cleansing" of my site, sad times but i have been here before and i have ended up with some decent stuff running shwag crosses. that said man i need yours and bodhis gear in my life


You won't be growing brick weed seeds any longer, unless you want to.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 10, 2018)

althor said:


> How far away from the Christmas Tree drop are we?


I have been shuckin em for the last few days....real soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have been shuckin em for the last few days....real soon.


A labor of love, but labor just the same.


----------



## althor (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A labor of love, but labor just the same.


Yep, it is great for about 3 minutes. It goes from great to holy crap how much more do I have really fast.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A labor of love, but labor just the same.


lol that's a job for the youngsters.. "Uncle Johnny will give you a $10/hr kids" lol


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Christmas Tree Buds
> View attachment 4212612


so dark and yummy looking, i can smell the pinene and terpinolene from here. can't wait to play with these.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 12, 2018)

Fruity Pebbles OG F3 - Day 50
 

Chocolate Trip F4 - Day 50


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Fruity Pebbles OG F3 - Day 50
> View attachment 4247932
> 
> Chocolate Trip F4 - Day 50
> View attachment 4247954


sheeesh the frost is comin' all the way down thos leaves like a hashplant and that is a thai. g'damn looks good


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Fruity Pebbles OG F3 - Day 50
> View attachment 4247932
> 
> Chocolate Trip F4 - Day 50
> View attachment 4247954


Schwaggy P, you da man, both those are at the top of my list and you did one hell of a job on them. I always look forward to your post!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 12, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Schwaggy P, you da man, both those are at the top of my list and you did one hell of a job on them. I always look forward to your post!


Thank you! I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Fruity Pebbles OG F3 - Day 50
> View attachment 4247932
> 
> Chocolate Trip F4 - Day 50
> View attachment 4247954


Did you get any fatty indica leaf phenos in the FPOG f3's?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Did you get any fatty indica leaf phenos in the FPOG f3's?


They all produced large leaves. The male expresses fatter leaves than the 2 females. Both females are at day 50, and the male is just hanging out in veg until he finds a purpose.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> They all produced large leaves. The male expresses fatter leaves than the 2 females. Both females are at day 50, and the male is just hanging out in veg until he finds a purpose.
> View attachment 4248056


I grew the fems and the only plants that were worth growing out had *huge* fan leafs on a very short stout (seemingly indica) plant. Then when flipped they shot up like a rocket. Those were the ones that had the "soured milky sweet" cereal smells that most are after. 
These pics are after defoliating a tad.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I grew the fems and the only plants that were worth growing out had *huge* fan leafs on a very short stout (seemingly indica) plant. Then when flipped they shot up like a rocket. Those were the ones that had the "soured milky sweet" cereal smells that most are after.
> These pics are after defoliating a tad.
> 
> View attachment 4248072
> ...


I was expecting some serious stretch with them, but they maybe doubled after they were finished stretching. Also, the side branches didn't really take off as they seemed to be content remaining one main stalk. Structurally, I don't see much OG but with some strategic defoliation, they would do well in a SOG setup.

I can spot the sporadic wrinkling trait of some leaves in your second picture. My FPOG's expressed that as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I was expecting some serious stretch with them, but they maybe doubled after they were finished stretching. Also, the side branches didn't really take off as they seemed to be content remaining one main stalk. Structurally, I don't see much OG but with some strategic defoliation, they would do well in a SOG setup.
> 
> I can spot the sporadic wrinkling trait of some leaves in your second picture. My FPOG's expressed that as well.


I had some serious crinkle leaf on a handfull of mine (mostly short runty phenos). The "good" ones didnt exhibit that trait for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

So Santa - aka Useful - came early. I mean, really ???

This guy says he's gonna gift me his last 6 Bag of Oranges beans. That's a killer solid right there. They came today. Gift wrapped. So I guess I'll have to wait a few days to open it.

 

Not a chance....I ripped that paper right off [ sorry Santa - not]. And lookee here....

 

This cat @Useful Seeds is the real deal with powerfully positive vibes. I'm humbled, amigo. I see a killer collaboration for the new year. Muchos gracias !


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 12, 2018)

Cool beans! pun not intended. Collabo? *ears perked* Yea that Useful cat is a rare gem. My goof stings me a little more now.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So Santa - aka Useful - came early. I mean, really ???
> 
> This guy says he's gonna gift me his last 6 Bag of Oranges beans. That's a killer solid right there. They came today. Gift wrapped. So I guess I'll have to wait a few days to open it.
> 
> ...


dude i grew up on chicken in a biscuit crackers...often with peperoni. and nice score!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So Santa - aka Useful - came early. I mean, really ???
> 
> This guy says he's gonna gift me his last 6 Bag of Oranges beans. That's a killer solid right there. They came today. Gift wrapped. So I guess I'll have to wait a few days to open it.
> 
> ...


 Glad the package finally got to to ya. Thanks so much for the kind words, and you are very welcome. It really gives me motivation to continue doing what I do. While i'm not sure how collaborations work, i'm sure we can figure something out. I would be happy to work with you in the future.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 12, 2018)

oops. I was in my dms. Don't know what happened there. My fault folks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> While i'm not sure how collaborations work, i'm sure we can figure something out. I would be happy to work with you in the future.


Oh, it'll probably work like this: the soon to be rare Sweet Dixie will splooge on an orange or two out of the Useful bag, con tu permiso. 

BTW - what is Apocalypto ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, it'll probably work like this: the soon to be rare Sweet Dixie will splooge on an orange or two out of the Useful bag, con tu permiso.
> 
> BTW - what is Apocalypto ?


Well then get to work....lol. Those seeds were gifted to you, do whatever ya want, they are yours.

Apocalypto is a Swamp Boys creation, White Sour Diesel x Georgia Pine


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well then get to work....lol.


I work slow, amigo. I'm resting now from coming up with the idea.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I work slow, amigo. I'm resting now from coming up with the idea.


Hahahaha!!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, it'll probably work like this: the soon to be rare Sweet Dixie will splooge on an orange or two out of the Useful bag, con tu permiso.
> 
> BTW - what is Apocalypto ?


great old school strain from ricky and krome. Glad to see it f2'd.


----------



## z.bud (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So Santa - aka Useful - came early. I mean, really ???
> 
> This guy says he's gonna gift me his last 6 Bag of Oranges beans. That's a killer solid right there. They came today. Gift wrapped. So I guess I'll have to wait a few days to open it.
> 
> ...


Now that is what I’m talking about!!! Very giving person right here, I’m growing Useful’s Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer cross right now. Great vigor and tight internodes. I’ll snag a pic of them in the am. Lovin’ the vibes from this thread


----------



## althor (Dec 12, 2018)

z.bud said:


> Now that is what I’m talking about!!! Very giving person right here, I’m growing Useful’s Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer cross right now. Great vigor and tight internodes. I’ll snag a pic of them in the am. Lovin’ the vibes from this thread


Nice, I have a pack of those I am waiting for room to pop. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Dec 12, 2018)

Your the man useful hey when can we expect Christmas bud available ?


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So Santa - aka Useful - came early. I mean, really ???
> 
> This guy says he's gonna gift me his last 6 Bag of Oranges beans. That's a killer solid right there. They came today. Gift wrapped. So I guess I'll have to wait a few days to open it.
> 
> ...


Jealous about that banana


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Your the man useful hey when can we expect Christmas bud available ?


Orders have been placed, packages will be shipped out to JBCSeeds, Great Lakes Genetics, and DC Seed Exchange on Monday.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Jealous about that banana


I am making more right now, along with Chem D x Banana Kush.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orders have been placed, packages will be shipped out to JBCSeeds, Great Lakes Genetics, and DC Seed Exchange on Monday.


then santa can rest


----------



## althor (Dec 13, 2018)

I am not going to lie, if somehow, someway I miss out on the Christmas Tree I am going to be too disappointed.


----------



## Featherartist (Dec 13, 2018)

Is this what we should look like at 8 weeks?


----------



## DankDonut (Dec 13, 2018)

Featherartist said:


> Is this what we should look like at 8 weeks? View attachment 4248601 View attachment 4248602



Looking good to me! Flipping her soon? What strain is it?


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

althor said:


> I am not going to lie, if somehow, someway I miss out on the Christmas Tree I am going to be too disappointed.


if i get mine i will be open pollinating em straight away, imma assume allot of ppl will be. i for one would be happy one day to re-gift em back for the ppl who miss out but idk if that would piss anyone off, i'm new here


----------



## Featherartist (Dec 13, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Looking good to me! Flipping her soon? What strain is it?


They are Landos Stash F2. Plan on flipping on New Years day.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> if i get mine i will be open pollinating em straight away, imma assume allot of ppl will be. i for one would be happy one day to re-gift em back for the ppl who miss out but idk if that would piss anyone off, i'm new here


You should have said when you get yours...haha. There is no if, absolutely make more and share, that's exactly what NDNGUY wanted.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> You should have said when you get yours...haha. There is no if, absolutely make more and share, that's exactly what NDNGUY wanted.


my mailman told me the other day he found junk mail of ours and threw it out. lol if that was next week i woulda shit my pants


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> my mailman told me the other day he found junk mail of ours and threw it out. lol if that was next week i woulda shit my pants


I'm going to send your gifts tracked, um I mean gift.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm going to send your gifts tracked, um I mean gift.


he is a good mailman, it was like postcard junkmail  it's not a worry


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 13, 2018)

Christmas Tree Bud - Sharp Pine-Sol smell with a nasal decongestant quality


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Christmas Tree Bud - Sharp Pine-Sol smell with a nasal decongestant quality
> View attachment 4248805


Very nice!!! Pretty good description as far as smells go. Mine ranged from pine/pine-sol with a touch of possibly Vicks vapor rub...crazy terp profiles on these plants.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 13, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Very nice!!! Pretty good description as far as smells go. Mine ranged from pine/pine-sol with a touch of possibly Vicks vapor rub...crazy terp profiles on these plants.


Thank you! I can get the Vicks vapor rub from them. They don't make you have to poke around and search for the smell, it's there and it's strong.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2018)

DDS. They have their feet set well,kept them in the solos a lol longer than I'd like, they need to be slowed down. Will be transplanted into their new shows tonight and topped tomorrow night.
I wanted to run them au natural,and clone before flower. I still need to slow them down a bit tho.
 #1 long nodal spacing 

#2 Short nodal spacing


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 15, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Christmas Tree Bud - Sharp Pine-Sol smell with a nasal decongestant quality
> View attachment 4248805


can't wait to clear my sinuses with some of those. thanks for the teaser/preview


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 15, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> can't wait to clear my sinuses with some of those. thanks for the teaser/preview


You're welcome, she'll clear you right up.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 15, 2018)

I would say you can see what genetics were used. Not any guesswork. How you feel about that is up to you. It doesn't do any good coming in here asking a question you know the answer to.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 15, 2018)

mean i'm pretty sure bodhi encourages ppl to cross and/or work his lines to their liking, and to give back, and i've gotten for free from useful in the bodhi spirit to so... i don't really even see the issue tbh. as for the other part i don't see those ppl in here pointing fingers so imma assume they are cool with it and regardless i am pretty sure this is what forums have done since the dawn of forums...could be wrong tho
and excuse my ignorance but don't many breeders appreciate ppl holding onto and takign stuff to f2 and further for them, isn't this appreciated when the breeder cannot hold onto or further work a line they made?. i mean i have no info on the matter perosnally, but these are some scenarios that would make sense to me, and again given nobody else has raised a stink yet and his rollitup advisor status i would say it's not for us to really raise the question, unless you don't trust the forum itself and it's admins


----------



## macsnax (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that's exactly what bodhi likes to see, he encourages it. Isn't most of his lines just f1's? He doesn't really continue working the same line, and with all his badass crosses there's a lot to be unlocked in the f2's alone.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm pretty sure that's exactly what bodhi likes to see, he encourages it. Isn't most of his lines just f1's? He doesn't really continue working the same line, and with all his badass crosses there's a lot to be unlocked in the f2's alone.


tbh i think the same goes for exotic, which he just used. they kinda one and done most of there stuff over a season to so that stuff is at high risk of vanishing, especially at those prices :/


----------



## macsnax (Dec 15, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> tbh i think the same goes for exotic, which he just used. they kinda one and done most of there stuff over a season to so that stuff is at high risk of vanishing, especially at those prices :/


Yeah to be honest I really respect what useful is doing. The Xmas bud, fruity pebbles, nu-be's dank sinatra f2's, etc. It's good to keep these going rather than letting them go forever.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2018)

Im glad theres folks like Useful & Nu-Be to preserve & work older lines. I sure as hell aint ever going to do it, so I can appreciate someone who does.


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 16, 2018)

Did anyone make any Blue Tara F2's, love to get my hands on some of those. I got some SSDD f2 & Clusterfunk f2's I'd swap for em'


----------



## Craigson (Dec 16, 2018)

F2ing something for preservation is quite different than pollen chucking a couple males and females.
Id just like to see breeders put in real time and effort not just chuck n see what happens.
But hey, people will buy it so who the fack cares right?


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 16, 2018)

Craigson said:


> F2ing something for preservation is quite different than pollen chucking a couple males and females.
> Id just like to see breeders put in real time and effort not just chuck n see what happens.
> But hey, people will buy it so who the fack cares right?


My advice is if you want to see it done a certain way, then go do it. Don’t rely on other breeders to do things the way YOU want them. I told Heisenbro the same thing, and now he’s got a crappy logo and is giving out autos and running ads on here that go to a website w nothing on it. Lol. All because he wanted GPS to conform to his “standards”. 

Bodhi wants everyone to breed with his gear. F2 it. Sell it. Give it away. He’s in India collecting land race goods and he could care less. Pollen chucking is breeding. Bodhi is a chucker at grand scale. 

Useful is respectful, loves the plant, is open about his practices and has a killer vault. I support him and his hard farming ways. You should too.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

Craigson said:


> F2ing something for preservation is quite different than pollen chucking a couple males and females.
> Id just like to see breeders put in real time and effort not just chuck n see what happens.
> But hey, people will buy it so who the fack cares right?


i don't think you understand why open pollination is beneficial to preservation, and/or that some ppl are sepcifically looking for the xtra diversity in an f2 release but most breeders that you seem to like the style of don't sell f2's because the variation makes em look bad not like the hybrid vigor pimps many of them are. i will add tho open pollination isa bad term for it but the most accurate we have as we are the only indoor agriculture business i am aware of
are you suggesting if we don't select for certain traits by narrowing the breeding population we are doing it wrong? do you think we don't understand that many argue we should be selecting, splitting lines and recombining to new lines every 5th generation or so for preservation as opposed to open pollination?imo open pollination was a negative in the food industry because it was outdoors adn next to other farms, what we are doing is nothing like this and i think we should be allowed to breed a population how we see fit without criticism. i can speak for me only, but i see both sides of the coin. i feel like each breeding style or lack there of has it's benefits to those who understand them as well as the benefits fo things they maybe don't adhere to themselves. and let me add that i have no idea how useful selects or breeds i am saying even if you are right about how he does you are wrong that it is a negative imo. what we are doing here is heirlooming basically what you like is hybridizing. i think useful and ppl who do both gather here and it confuses you.
some ppl want f2s to dig back into each parental lineage, some ppl want hybrid crosses, some want ibl. i think you need to just realize that isn't a bad thing and trust maybe those ppl know their niche and what they are doing


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2018)

Craigson said:


> F2ing something for preservation is quite different than pollen chucking a couple males and females.
> Id just like to see breeders put in real time and effort not just chuck n see what happens.
> But hey, people will buy it so who the fack cares right?


Name 10 breeders that are continually working the same lines into something stable. There's not many doing it, it takes a lot of time and effort. In the time it takes to make an ibl or bx, bodhi has dropped 20 more great crosses for people to do whatever they want with.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Name 10 breeders that are continually working the same lines into something stable. There's not many doing it, it takes a lot of time and effort. In the time it takes to make an ibl or bx, bodhi has dropped 20 more great crosses for people to do whatever they want with.


what's weird is ppl like that will praise a guy in a decade then he saves a pack of seeds or worked say the fire cookies when nobody else did and then busts it out for all to benefit from his preservation, but if he tried to sell a cross of it along the way they will bash the ever living fuck out of him lololol. i just don't get why question someone about business between them and other ppl. if these guys don't want their genetics out there then don't sell seeds of em lol what can i say right, but i think most breeders are cool with it because they are all filling a need and w get it. there are some outliers ig but fuck em ...see what i did there... outliers...


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> what's weird is ppl like that will praise a guy in a decade then he saves a pack of seeds or worked say the fire cookies when nobody else did and then busts it out for all to benefit from his preservation, but if he tried to sell a cross of it along the way they will bash the ever living fuck out of him lololol. i just don't get why question someone about business between them and other ppl. if these guys don't want their genetics out there then don't sell seeds of em lol what can i say right, but i think most breeders are cool with it because they are all filling a need and w get it. there are some outliers ig but fuck em ...see what i did there... outliers...


Lol, Yeah I think there's a big misconception of what breeders really do, due to plain not understanding genetics and how they work. But I digress, these topics usually turn into dick swinging contests that go nowhere.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2018)

IMHO Thing with @Useful Seeds, 10 packs of fem seeds that so far every single one Ive grown out has been steller for the price of most 5 packs. Great customer service. I"d even venture to say, and Im just a nobody, whatever Usefuls method of femming his seeds, unless proprietory secret, lol, should be stickied. Never had so many good looking, viable and vigorous, fem beans. Actually inspired me to try it hilljack style on my own. Extensive library of genetics and most usually if he's F2'd something, its in great demand or a stellar cross to begin with. And crossing brother bodhi stains can only turn out good. I don't see the complaints. If DJ and Soul are gonna get mouthed like they do by the younger gen as Ive seen em do, and they arent talking about the lines they worked for the most part, neither does Breeder Stever for example, let the hybrids fly and let the guys like Useful that do what they do so well, keep on keepin on doin it. jmho. I might kick a man's dog for those apocolyptos, lol. j/k. again, jmho


----------



## Featherartist (Dec 16, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all!!! Thinking about those Christmas trees coming Monday. I'm here for the medicine. Just trying to preserve my family and find a better way to deal with our bad genetics. I'm a fifth generation nurse in my family because living is about good medicine. We are brand new to the world of cannabis. We have a very rare genetic condition that is treated with very expensive plasma products. I'm medically high maintenance to the tune of over 1.5 million this year. Cannabis has been a true God send. It has kept me out of ICU more times than I can recollect in the last 2 years. I cannot thank all the cannabis breeders enough for giving patients all the options to find a strain that works for them... I don't care what the politics are behind it. Make a living doing what you do best, and remember why you do it. I believe that in the end, we're aware all just trying to survive. Thank you Useful, and all the other breeders that are behind and mixed into where we are today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Pollen chucking is breeding.


If you run a pack of 'bred' beans, and you get various pheno expressions, which most do, how is that different than a chucked pack of beans that give various phenos? Other than saving time and effort?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If you run a pack of 'bred' beans, and you get various pheno expressions, which most do, how is that different than a chucked pack of beans that give various phenos? Other than saving time and effort?


Inquiring minds would like to know.....


----------



## torontoke (Dec 16, 2018)

Craigson said:


> F2ing something for preservation is quite different than pollen chucking a couple males and females.
> Id just like to see breeders put in real time and effort not just chuck n see what happens.
> But hey, people will buy it so who the fack cares right?


I think preservation could be viewed from many different perspectives.
Obviously a massive pheno hunt prior to breeding would be ideal however with rare discontinued strains that’s sometimes impossible. 
And most of the time people are just happy to know a strain isn’t gone for good.
I’d also argue that f2’s of the originals could yield rarer even more desirable phenos then the f1’s. So as with most things in life beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
As for the distinction between chucker and breeder I find your stance curious since I know you run a lot of bodhi yourself and his stuff is all notoriously f1 poly’s. 
When every “breeder” lists how many phenos they searched to find the winners then it would make sense to hold others to that standard til then it’s up to the consumer to decide what they purchase with limited info.
And since we are on the subject again here why does everyone feel the need to criticize others for doing exactly the same thing everyone else in the game does?
Do any of the “breeders” pay a cut to the person where the parent stock came from?
I doubt it and think giving credit to the source should be more then enough.
If someone doesn’t like it then they should only sell fems or get patents on their “hard work!”
Just my two cents


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Just my two cents


I'd say a dollar's worth at least.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 16, 2018)

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Here is a shot of some Christmas Tree Bud freebie packs. I decided to change up the labels to the colors of Christmas...lol.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Here is a shot of some Christmas Tree Bud freebie packs. I decided to change up the labels to the colors of Christmas...lol.
> View attachment 4250230


I'm getting excited for some pine smells


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

they already have a scheduled apt for my flower room. just flipped some stuff tonight to hold me over and i got some other stuff germing atm going in next, by the time they are done the xmass buds will be vegged out and rdy to flower and seed. figure it will be christmass in july this year lol, but once i got some seed stock of em i can flower out some females and have some sticky pine tree nugs to give to freinds and family next xmass. ik some ppl 'round my way gonna remember this stuff from when we were kids


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 16, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Here is a shot of some Christmas Tree Bud freebie packs. I decided to change up the labels to the colors of Christmas...lol.
> View attachment 4250230


Sweet, your next JBC drop will be my last seed purchase of 2018 and last at this location, the next will be in my new place in Colorado, Yeah! Hope your dropping some Coco Trip.
Baq


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Appears these ladies could've been taken to the mall a week ago for the new shoe/s. Still haven't topped them as I really wanna to run 'em natural first. Gonna give 'em a few days to adjust and then flip them sometime next week. No later than Sat.
DDS solo cup roots before transplant. I score the sides 4x and pull the bottom roots that have circled down and trim away <2" of roots.


DDS new shoes
Into 1gal smart pots,couple days to adjust,get cleaned up, couple clones cut and flipped.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Appears these ladies could've been taken to the mall a week ago for the new shoe/s. Still haven't topped them as I really wanna to run 'em natural first. Gonna give 'em a few days to adjust and then flip them sometime next week. No later than Sat.
> DDS solo cup roots before transplant. I score the sides 4x and pull the bottom roots that have circled down and trim away <2" of roots.
> View attachment 4250359
> View attachment 4250361
> ...


Thank you for the updates. Lookin forward to seeing yours in flower fer sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for the updates. Lookin forward to seeing yours in flower fer sure.


Me too! I don't like to do veg updates. I feel I owe the Useful community some info on DDS.
I can also track progress without starting a new thread, with your blessing of course


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Gonna buy another pack of DDS just to get to the freebies! *evil grin* Well that and I'm down a pack to a cool cat.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gonna buy another pack of DDS just to get to the freebies! *evil grin* Well that and I'm down a pack to a cool cat.


Next month there will be Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fems, Chocolate Diesel s1's, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems, and a smaller drop of Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next month there will be Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fems, Chocolate Diesel s1's, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems, and a smaller drop of Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel.


Useful. SIR!!! Can you please just STOP?!
How is a guy supposed to manage? You sir get the iggy button for the next 2 birthdays. Heh, kidding aside, I'm all over those fems. I'll take a pack each. Also that chem91 skva x Choco diesal whether it's reg or fem.
That way I'll have two taste profiles collected. Your Choco mixes and Doc's purple mixes. Gonna be a nice flavor party in 2019 for my garden!
Wait, is purple a flavor?


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next month there will be Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fems, Chocolate Diesel s1's, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems, and a smaller drop of Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel.


i am super pumped to hear of these skunk va chem91 crosses or anything involving stuff from the "real chemdog" line


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Useful. SIR!!! Can you please just STOP?!
> How is a guy supposed to manage? You sir get the iggy button for the next 2 birthdays. Heh, kidding aside, I'm all over those fems. I'll take a pack each. Also that chem91 skva x Choco diesal whether it's reg or fem.
> That way I'll have two taste profiles collected. Your Choco mixes and Doc's purple mixes. Gonna be a nice flavor party in 2019 for my garden!
> Wait, is purple a flavor?


purple is definitely a flavor


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Useful. SIR!!! Can you please just STOP?!
> How is a guy supposed to manage? You sir get the iggy button for the next 2 birthdays. Heh, kidding aside, I'm all over those fems. I'll take a pack each. Also that chem91 skva x Choco diesal whether it's reg or fem.
> That way I'll have two taste profiles collected. Your Choco mixes and Doc's purple mixes. Gonna be a nice flavor party in 2019 for my garden!
> Wait, is purple a flavor?


Sorry...lol. I reckon I shouldn't mention the Banana Kush reversal, that is in in the works again, Banana Kush s1's and Chem D x Banana Kush. And i'm gearing up to make a fresh batch of Bag of Oranges.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> purple is definitely a flavor


Thought so, at least it was when I was growing up. Lol So was red.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sorry...lol. I reckon I shouldn't mention the Banana Kush reversal, that is in in the works again, Banana Kush s1's and Chem D x Banana Kush. And i'm gearing up to make a fresh batch of Bag of Oranges.


See.... Lol nah, just keep pumping out the fire and spreading the love.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

I know I could look it up,but since I'm here, is Chem related to skunk? I know I know skunk's genetics are probably loosely in the majority of strains somewhere. OR the other way around, chem's genetics. Skunk is older than chem so I assume the former. Are they closely related, if that's even correctly asked.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I know I could look it up,but since I'm here, is Chem related to skunk? I know I know skunk's genetics are probably loosely in the majority of strains somewhere. OR the other way around, chem's genetics. Skunk is older than chem so I assume the former. Are they closely related, if that's even correctly asked.


i would suggest binging on the potcast. mainly episodes with skunk va, nspecta, bodhi and mean gene. skunk va was first hand involved with the chemdog crew in that they knew each other and shared stuff.
chemdog was it's own thing, it's origns unknown as it was a bagseed supposedly not bred. skunk va however shared, with the chemdog crew, the super skunk. i am sure crosses were made but chemdog itself has no actual skunk in it.
also skunk itself is a bit controversial and many will say the skunks sold in seed today are not skunky. i have not grown any skunk from a breeder so idk. i actually have an afghan skunk from expert seeds germing rn so we shall see.
personally i think other things beyond genetics and terps play a role in the actual skunk smell us old ppl remmeber and rarely smell today. i have recently started putting more sulfur in my soil mix and teas trying to bring out more skunky and rotten profiles. i think there is something to this. it is known that sulfurs bond to terps, and it is possible it makes them smell like rotten eggs, garlic or skunk. this happens in other plants like skunk cabbage. it is very possible a mechanism like this is at play in skunked weed. i think the genetic part is a predisposition to whatever bioprotectent mechanism is causing this bonding of sulfides and creation of other compounds. you can listen to kevin jodrey talk about his skunk project for some of this info, other parts i theorized on my own after reading some books, not written by cannabis growers, on terps, esters and amines(amines include stuff like like skatole which is responsible for feces and decay smells in plants who want to attract carrions, beetles and flies)
**i'd like to note skunk cabbage emits this odor in the same manor, as a bio protectant. it does it to attract it's main pollinators to it by smelling like rotten skunk, it's pollinators include flies and stoneflies so you can imgine why the rotten smell is an advantage. so again imo it is likely skunk weed is a phenotypical expression caused by some need for a bio protectant under certain circumstances however i theorize sullfur is the ingredient needed to facilitate this when it does want to occur. so sulfur alone wont cause it but sulfur in high dosages present when it does want to do this is what conditions need to be met
** let me also add sulfur is key to wetlands and exists in high quantities and this is where skunk cabbage grows so...
***here is a research paper on skunk cabbage and it's smell***
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.841.5524&rep=rep1&type=pdf
- notice among other things that Dimethyl disulfide is in every sample but two in both male and female species of skunk cabbage. it occurs in more samples than any other compound tested, and is responsible for the creation of other smelly compounds that mimick skunks, urine, rotten meat, garlic etc.... she concludes - "S. foetidus would be dominated by a single compound, such as an oligosulfide or amine, and may contain compounds from other chemical classes. The results of this study showed the primary component of the skunk cabbage scent to be the oligosulfide, dimethyl disulfide
.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Yea, I binged on it for a month. The Aussie potcast right? Listening to and relistening to it a few times, I came away with a lot of respect for some of those guys and their compassion for the the plant and it's preservation.
I grabbed some gooey breeder gear based on his potcast. There are others I'm going to grab from the cast also. Skunk va,bohdi,bog and a few others. 
Sulphur works for terps! That and also a stable ph down, sulphuric acid (I'm in soiless).
Skunk in my region as a youngsta, was unmistakeable! Oh yea, it had seeds and still dank. Not like the supposed skunk lines I have tasted as of late. It was a repulsive,appalling stench..until I was old enuff to partake. I've never run any skunk so there's that. Duke Diamond, Nspecta, Skunk va are working and releasing skunk lines iirc. Then There's Festers..etc..etc.. The skunk has eluded a many of people in search of it and tried to recreate it.
I think and it may be my noobness but there's skunky stench in south america. I've grown out mexibrick seeds that had a skunky nostalgic effect and smell,No fruit. Rank dankness.
I find the part in your post about sulphurs, enlightening and worthy of further research.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea, I binged on it for a month. The Aussie potcast right? Listening to and relistening to it a few times, I came away with a lot of respect for some of those guys and their compassion for the the plant and it's preservation.
> I grabbed some gooey breeder gear based on his potcast. There are others I'm going to grab from the cast also. Skunk va,bohdi,bog and a few others.
> Sulphur works for terps! That and also a stable ph down, sulphuric acid (I'm in soiless).
> Skunk in my region as a youngsta, was unmistakeable! Oh yea, it had seeds and still dank. Not like the supposed skunk lines I have tasted as of late. It was a repulsive,appalling stench..until I was old enuff to partake. I've never run any skunk so there's that. Duke Diamond, Nspecta, Skunk va are working and releasing skunk lines iirc. Then There's Festers..etc..etc.. The skunk has eluded a many of people in search of it and tried to recreate it.
> ...


i use langbeneite for one, you can also actually buy liquid sulfur for plants at lowes in the home and garden center or u can use sulphates in general i beleive. i am not a chemist and i definitely have not researched this in a soiless scenario, but i would imagine that is a whole other ball of wax. tho i have seen ppl incorporate brewers in their hydo even, but again i have no research or xp in that area so idk what can be accomplished soiless. and to be clear this is a hypothesis that sulfur under certain circumstances bind to terps and makes them different and stronger. i ammended what i wrote above if you wanna re-read it. i even put a link to a paper on skunk cabbage and it's smells that describes the process i specualte may be involved in skunky weed. again tho just my guess not facts. regarding terps however, sulfur does bind to them, that is a fact, same with amines nd esters to i believe, and between those compounds you have all those old smells we dont see in weed often. smells like skunk, garlic, feces, cat piss, rotten and rancid food etc...


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thought so, at least it was when I was growing up. Lol So was red.


What about the blue tongue?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 17, 2018)

Comparison between *Chem D* leaf traits and Useful's _*Chem D x Banana Kush*_ leaf traits. These characteristics have been observed in 3 phenos of the Chem D x Banana Kush. They seem sporadic and do not affect all leaves.
 
The three corollary traits are:

Variegation
Leaf deformation occurring with (but not necessarily always in conjunction with) instances of variegation
Double serration


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 17, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Comparison between *Chem D* leaf traits and Useful's _*Chem D x Banana Kush*_ leaf traits. These characteristics have been observed in 3 phenos of the Chem D x Banana Kush. They seem sporadic and do not affect all leaves.
> View attachment 4250556
> The three corollary traits are:
> 
> ...


yay science!!! nice post man


----------



## sharptater (Dec 17, 2018)

Almost 3 weeks flower. Starting to see pistils and beginning to bud.


----------



## main cola (Dec 17, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Almost 3 weeks flower. Starting to see pistils and beginning to bud.
> View attachment 4250620 View attachment 4250621


Wow that’s a bush right there man..Nice looking girl


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 17, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Almost 3 weeks flower. Starting to see pistils and beginning to bud.
> View attachment 4250620 View attachment 4250621


She is blowin up!!!! Nice, as always, thanks for the updates.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. I still consider myself a noob, just try to keep things simple. Ive been tucking and plucking leaves to expose as many bud sites as I can to light and fresh air. Been a super easy grow, things keep going well I believe this will be my best grow so far.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 17, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Thanks guys. I still consider myself a noob, just try to keep things simple. Ive been tucking and plucking leaves to expose as many bud sites as I can to light and fresh air. Been a super easy grow, things keep going well I believe this will be my best grow so far.


Glad to hear she has been easy on ya...lol. By the looks of things, ya may want to change your noob status.


----------



## Featherartist (Dec 18, 2018)

Boyfriend is over here freaking out that the Landos stash has 11 fingers per fan. He asked me to post a picture... as a newb, I'm thinking this is quite common.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 18, 2018)

Featherartist said:


> Boyfriend is over here freaking out that the Landos stash has 11 fingers per fan. He asked me to post a picture... as a newb, I'm thinking this is quite common.


idk about common but it is normal for the number of fan leaves to vary from say 7-9 on indicas, hower ruderalis can have up to 13. may be some ditch weed mixed with that landos 
lol, joking sativas can also have 13 leaflets but you never know. I would say tho it is normal just not super common. looks like the color of an indica and the leaflets of a sativa dom hybrid to me


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 18, 2018)

Interesting email from GLG.. also, I managed to gnab a FPOG freebie today after someone slacked on their order..


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 18, 2018)

Good evening, Useful crowd. Hope everyone is great and your gardens the same.

=]



Featherartist said:


> Boyfriend is over here freaking out that the Landos stash has 11 fingers per fan. He asked me to post a picture... as a newb, I'm thinking this is quite common.


I've had 17-fingers show (normal leaf base) with 6 extra (mutant) blades for a total of 23. Pictures are either running around here, there mag, or one of the older forums that're long shut down now. 
I love various expressions like these but haven't found correlation(s) with desired traits (such as heavier production or higher potency). None the less, it doesn't mean your old man might not be onto something special, if he feels giddy about the plant. 

Hope it turns out special for y'all!


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 18, 2018)

Oh xmas bud, oh xmas bud....when will you be, my treeeeeeees? I'm excited for these useful. gonna snag a pack of the chocolate pine hopefully.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 18, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> Interesting email from GLG.. also, I managed to gnab a FPOG freebie today after someone slacked on their order..


when does it start?
12/25/18 midnight?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> when does it start?
> 12/25/18 midnight?


I think he is just going to list them when he gets the drop. They should be there in the next couple days.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 19, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> I think he is just going to list them when he gets the drop. They should be there in the next couple days.


thanks. What other banks are getting these in case GLG sells out fast?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> thanks. What other banks are getting these in case GLG sells out fast?


JBCSeeds, and DC Seed Exchange.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 19, 2018)

Photo of Double Dipped Strawberries courtesy of @CoB_nUt


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 19, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> JBCSeeds, and DC Seed Exchange.


 Damn, I'm as excited for this as a Bodhi drop!
Thanks!
Baq


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 19, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Photo of Double Dipped Strawberries courtesy of @CoB_nUt
> View attachment 4251708


I must say you guys all post some super healthy green plants. keeps me working hard over hear trying to keep up. I have one plant out of 20 that looks mag deficient and I'm over here looking at these perfect specimens you folks post and i'm all jealous...please tell me you have some sick looking ones not in the picture


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Damn, I'm as excited for this as a Bodhi drop!
> Thanks!
> Baq


WOW!! Really?? That is a huge compliment.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Photo of Double Dipped Strawberries courtesy of @CoB_nUt
> View attachment 4251708


Would you say I have the ChocCS pheno, just going of the leave's shape,pattern etc?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 19, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> JBCSeeds, and DC Seed Exchange.


waitin on dcse for that chem cookie cross of yours, hopefully get murica's freebie and maybe get the lucky 7 freebie. Saved for months


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Would you say I have the ChocCS pheno, just going of the leave's shape,pattern etc?


I would say your pheno definitely leans to the Chocolate Covered Strawberries. I grabbed another shot of a ChocCS tray to show the similar structure and prominent wide deep serrated fans.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I would say your pheno definitely leans to the Chocolate Covered Strawberries. I grabbed another shot of a ChocCS tray to show the similar structure and prominent wide deep serrated fans.View attachment 4251974


Thanks, indeed it does! In a bit, I'll go check #2's leaves and see who they resemble.
Lovely girls u got there btw.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks, indeed it does! In a bit, I'll go check #2's leaves and see who they resemble.
> Lovely girls u got there btw.


You're welcome, interesting to see how the traits express. Thanks!


----------



## quiescent (Dec 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> waitin on dcse for that chem cookie cross of yours, hopefully get murica's freebie and maybe get the lucky 7 freebie. Saved for months


Gmo cross?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 20, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> when does it start?
> 12/25/18 midnight?


We are praying to drop before Christmas. But we have to wait for Santa.
Useful said he helped Santa load the sleigh,and was last seen leaving the north pole.
Cookies and milk are on the counter.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

DDS #2 Was slightly diff in the beginning. Now, they look the same. They are under a new light,and in new pots so I'll give them a bit longer to try to determine any differences. They will be flipped soon tho.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 20, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do not follow him. I am happy to hear that he is well, and still doing his thing. I could put that on the list for next year. Preserving NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, Apollo -11 Genius, Lucky Charms, Skunk, Sour Diesel IBL at the moment...more preservation projects are on the horizon once these are finished.


Sour Diesel IBL in reg seeds? Hope you can find and use a grapefruit/lavender mom or dad. I hear the RiRi clone sides that way.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Gmo cross?


not listed that way, but yea, or close


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 20, 2018)

santa arrived today for me!!!!!! I would say anyone waiting on the drop at the aforementioned places can probably expect them to be getting theirs as well so keep your eyes peeled. fyi I have no real info this is my guess. anyway merry christmass to all you here.
useful I want to personally thanks again, I really don't even know what to say other than I am glad ppl like you exist.
y'all will be seeing these seeds grown out on this forum over the next year I only hope I can due them justice with my growing
if you cannot read the labels in the pics these are as follows
chem D cookies x choc trip
ssdd x jabba stash
dank Sinatra f2
buckeye purp x choc trip
choc og mint x choc trip
and 79 xmass bud preservation seeds to honor the work of ndnguy
*** now ya'll can see why the outlier is as excited as he is  ***


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 20, 2018)

I got my money ready for the drop homies! Just had two chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies pop! The orange fire cookie did not. Not even trippin....I have 10 more, for the pack came with 11. Going to wait to pop anymore as to see what I can grab today or tomorrow. Xmas bud, I want you!


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 20, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> I got my money ready for the drop homies! Just had two chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies pop! The orange fire cookie did not. Not even trippin....I have 10 more, for the pack came with 11. Going to wait to pop anymore as to see what I can grab today or tomorrow. Xmas bud, I want you!


yea bro the xmass bud seeds look ripe and rdy af. they are nice and big meaning they were "on the vine" for a while 
on a side note I cannot wait to see all the diff bubba phenos I get with that ssdd x jabbas


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 20, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> yea bro the xmass bud seeds look ripe and rdy af. they are nice and big meaning they were "on the vine" for a while
> on a side note I cannot wait to see all the diff bubba phenos I get with that ssdd x jabbas


Hellz yeah! Got this jabba stash sitting around but since I don’t have ssdd it’s on my radar also along with some chem d. Best of luck everybody!


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 20, 2018)

JBseeds has new Useful seeds


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 20, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> JBseeds has new Useful seeds


oh boy, don't you bastards buy all those '91 christmass seeds I can't order em till the new year and I wanna back cross those with my xmass buds see if any nice chem phenos pop out 
that said I am sure they will be gone by then unless the other two places also get the same drop.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 20, 2018)

Hurry up, Paul! lol


----------



## Bodean (Dec 20, 2018)

Twitchy finger ready to click click boom some of this drop. Glg is my targeted shop. Omg I have too many beans but cannot stop. With all this Useful gear my gardens gonna pop.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Twitchy finger ready to click click boom some of this drop. Glg is my targeted shop. Omg I have too many beans but cannot stop. With all this Useful gear my gardens gonna pop.


You are a poet, but didnt know it. Your post will show it when you grow it.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You are a poet, but didnt know it. Your post will show it when you grow it.


...and 3 months later it's time to blow it


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> santa arrived today for me!!!!!! I would say anyone waiting on the drop at the aforementioned places can probably expect them to be getting theirs as well so keep your eyes peeled. fyi I have no real info this is my guess. anyway merry christmass to all you here.
> useful I want to personally thanks again, I really don't even know what to say other than I am glad ppl like you exist.
> y'all will be seeing these seeds grown out on this forum over the next year I only hope I can due them justice with my growing
> if you cannot read the labels in the pics these are as follows
> ...


Score!!!! I'm jelly....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Wait.... the beans are ready? The drop has begun? Oh shit.......


----------



## althor (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wait.... the beans are ready? The drop has begun? Oh shit.......


Yep, they are listed and ready at JBC. Havent hit at GLG yet.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Damn I still need to sign up to GLG, wanna get some of those bad dawg freebies. I'm on JBC already. Thanks @althor


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn I still need to sign up to GLG, wanna get some of those bad dawg freebies. I'm on JBC already. Thanks @althor


Dc seed ex supposed to get some also


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 20, 2018)

Just hit up JBC, finally got a couple packs of Chocolate Trip crosses to crack (Mint Chocolate Trip) and of course the 79 Christmas Tree Bud. *Thank You Useful for bringing us a Merry Christmas!
*
Moving to Colorado in April, so I'm shut down until then and won't have anything to show or report since I'm packing up all my grow hardware, but you can bet your sweet ass these will be some of the first beans cracked and I will be able to do things right without looking over my shoulder. Boxing up Octopots as I speak.

Best wishes and a Merry Christmas or what ever you celebrate to all on here!
Baq


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 20, 2018)

I notice JBCseeds has their Useful drop up for grabs... edit: jinx!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 20, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> Dc seed ex supposed to get some also


got a coupon code for ya if needed


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 20, 2018)

Just placed a order for a pack of Purple Chocolate with the Christmas bud as the freebies.

@Useful Seeds any insight on the Purple Chocolate? What were the ball park flower times on the parental stock? Is flowering onset fast in either parent? Just trying to get a idea if they have outdoor potential in a northern zone or if I should keep them inside.

Thanks for doing what you do and happy holidays from my family to you and yours!


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 20, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Just hit up JBC, finally got a couple packs of Chocolate Trip crosses to crack (Mint Chocolate Trip) and of course the 79 Christmas Tree Bud. *Thank You Useful for bringing us a Merry Christmas!
> *
> Moving to Colorado in April, so I'm shut down until then and won't have anything to show or report since I'm packing up all my grow hardware, but you can bet your sweet ass these will be some of the first beans cracked and I will be able to do things right without looking over my shoulder. Boxing up Octopots as I speak.
> 
> ...


you should dm me in april i have the mint choc trip also and prolly wont pop em for cpl months got some other stuff going first. we can compare phenos real time


----------



## althor (Dec 20, 2018)

I have to say, the fact that JBC takes debit cards makes it really easy to snatch seeds. I love GLG but cards makes it so much easier than making a trip to the post office to send cash/money order.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

althor said:


> I have to say, the fact that JBC takes debit cards makes it really easy to snatch seeds. I love GLG but cards makes it so much easier than making a trip to the post office to send cash/money order.


I feel ya. If it weren't for the bad dawg freebies @GLG , I'd continue to order from jbc. Not saying I'm not using JBC anymore.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 20, 2018)

lol let the games begin


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I feel ya. If it weren't for the bad dawg freebies @GLG , I'd continue to order from jbc. Not saying I'm not using JBC anymore.


Agree, the GLG freebies are on point on top of the freebies from the individual breeders.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> ^^^Agree, the GLG freebies are on point on top of the freebies from the individual breeders.


Yessir!


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 20, 2018)

i get all my stuff from this dude because "he got that bomb ass dank ass from up north"


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 20, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> you should dm me in april i have the mint choc trip also and prolly wont pop em for cpl months got some other stuff going first. we can compare phenos real time


I'm down with that.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow!! You folks are something else. Today is my 1 year anniversary of vending seeds. I still give a bunch of seeds away to people, causes, ect. This first year has been pretty dang good. It actually exceeded my expectations. I owe my happiness to everyone that gave my seeds a spot in their gardens, whether you bought them, or I gifted em to you,it's all the same.

By the way, my buy one get one at all 3 vendors, is my way of saying thank you. I can't begin to express my gratitude to all of you that have shown support.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 20, 2018)

Placed an order with JBC for some Mint Chocolate Trip, of course got the Xmas tree freebie.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Just placed a order for a pack of Purple Chocolate with the Christmas bud as the freebies.
> 
> @Useful Seeds any insight on the Purple Chocolate? What were the ball park flower times on the parental stock? Is flowering onset fast in either parent? Just trying to get a idea if they have outdoor potential in a northern zone or if I should keep them inside.
> 
> Thanks for doing what you do and happy holidays from my family to you and yours!


The Buckeye Purple mother is an F2BX. She can go from 9-10 weeks. She is a little slow to start her flowering but will finish strong. While she may not be the most vigorous vegging plant, it’s within the expected range usually found in the purple indicas. 

Thank you for the support, and Happy Holidays to you and yours as well.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Agree, the GLG freebies are on point on top of the freebies from the individual breeders.


bro I gotta say I saw those bad dawg freebies in addition to the useful choices. I was trying to find something to order simply for the freebies lol


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

think dcseed freebies from Murica is the better choice, lol, jmho. Why Im waitin on them to list Usefuls gear. But if I got to wait till xmas, I'll pass.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> think dcseed freebies from Murica is the better choice, lol, jmho. Why Im waitin on them to list Usefuls gear. But if I got to wait till xmas, I'll pass.


tbh they all have benefits no doubt, I would order from any of the 3 depending on what is going on at that time


----------



## Featherartist (Dec 21, 2018)

DCseed sent my friend free seed. He is disabled, limited income, and a veteran. I've got to stick with them for my Useful genetics cause they've already earned my devotion. He received Murica Genetics and Funky Frog... who can resist a strain named Dog fart?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Hurry up, Paul! lol


I just spoke with Paul, the DCSE drop will happen later today, or tomorrow.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

Featherartist said:


> DCseed sent my friend free seed. He is disabled, limited income, and a veteran. I've got to stick with them for my Useful genetics cause they've already earned my devotion. He received Murica Genetics and Funky Frog... who can resist a strain named Dog fart?


Paul helped me out also in the past, salt o the earth, that guy. Useful too. Thanks for the info @Useful Seeds


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

I agree my seeds at DC are better lol.. but seriously its more about Useful's seeds and those Xmas Tree


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 21, 2018)

I got dogfart too. Thanks


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Dec 22, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> I just spoke with Paul, the DCSE drop will happen later today, or tomorrow.


Darn post office took their time on these apologies. And then in the parking lot a guy backed up into me and was insisting on calling the cops...anyhow long story short the @Useful Seeds drop is live. Thank you for your patience


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 22, 2018)

I also had postal problems,But Useful gear is now listed at GLG.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> I also had postal problems,But Useful gear is now listed at GLG.


Whew, thank you! I was getting nervous...nervous...lol


----------



## Bodean (Dec 22, 2018)

Just ordered the chocolate&pine, and chem cookie trip. Picked out the gorillabomb x bp and Christmas bud of course as freebies from glg. Whew we !


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 22, 2018)

Just ordered the Chocolate n Pine with the CTB freebies!! Thanks Useful I have a feeling these Chocolate n Pine are gonna be crazy and unique


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

So, apparently I already had an account with GLG..lol. Got my pw reset.It may be my device,but I'm stuck on my shopping cart page with an old out of stock order on it. Nope, back then I never clicked "buy" so I'm hoping I wasn't a bearer of an unpaid order that kept someone from getting a pack.
I try to clear my cart and get sent to a blank forever loading page. Initially,the cart page has a spinning loading logo on it, I can't delete or clear the items. Once I get to my other device, I will try it. It could be this decrepit one I'm on now. I've tried different browsers with the one I'm on now. Not tryna be a killjoy. lol..please don't hurt me.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> So, apparently I already had an account with GLG..lol. Got my pw reset.It may be my device,but I'm stuck on my shopping cart page with an old out of stock order on it. Nope, back then I never clicked "buy" so I'm hoping I wasn't a bearer of an unpaid order that kept someone from getting a pack.
> I try to clear my cart and get sent to a blank forever loading page. Initially,the cart page has a spinning loading logo on it, I can't delete or clear the items. Once I get to my other device, I will try it. It could be this decrepit one I'm on now. I've tried different browsers with the one I'm on now. Not tryna be a killjoy. lol..please don't hurt me.


Can you clear the cache/browser on the device youre using if you havent already?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Can you clear the cache/browser on the device youre using if you havent already?


Will try that. Thank you HydroRed


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Darn post office took their time on these apologies.





Bad Dawg said:


> I also had postal problems,.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 22, 2018)

Ordered from JBC late Thursday and my Useful beans shipped Friday will be hear Monday, love how fast these guys are and all shipments have tracking. Just in time for Christmas, Happy Holidays!
Best,
Baq


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

they are up at dcse now. Figures.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


fed ex, where they can open your pkgs at will, and help sting you with the popo if needed. USPS has to have warrant. so if a delay is bad for you, how bout a knock at the door, lmfao


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2018)

A lil gift for myself from GLG haha


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> fed ex, where they can open your pkgs at will, and help sting you with the popo if needed. USPS has to have warrant. so if a delay is bad for you, how bout a knock at the door, lmfao


F**k Fed ex they are the worst of the big three. At least in my area. I hate it when some one ships things to me via fed-ex . Never sure how long it will take for them to deliver package or if will even get here.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 22, 2018)

got 2 packs of chocolate n pine with xmas bud freebies from GLG. Stoked on these, thanks useful and glg


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> F**k Fed ex they are the worst of the big three. At least in my area. I hate it when some one ships things to me via fed-ex . Never sure how long it will take for them to deliver package or if will even get here.


No kidding? I've used them 3 times the past 3 weeks; sent in the afternoon and they were received before noon next day by _ground service. 



Bodyne said:



fed ex, where they can open your pkgs at will, and help sting you with the popo if needed. USPS has to have warrant. so if a delay is bad for you, how bout a knock at the door, lmfao

Click to expand...

_
Fortunately, seeds have no smell, at least not to me. A few broken sticks of awful smelling incense doesn't hurt either.

Also, just because they _can_ open a package, doesn't mean they routinely do so. Every opened package, if no illegals were found, equals unhappy customers on both ends, and future business lost. Makes me pretty certain the packages are a sure bet to be unmolested.

My last 2 "tracked and guaranteed" USPS efforts took 6 and 8 days respectively, which caused a high level of anxiety I don't need or welcome. Also, I've found USPS employees to be consistently unpleasant, miserable humans. The Fed Ex station is an extra 15 miles for me, but worth every foot. Genuinely happy, friendly people who display a willingness to make me very happy. And they have.


----------



## grayeyes (Dec 22, 2018)

I do not think that seeds are even illegal. and with the farm bill how can they prove the seeds are cannabis and not hemp? They are going to spend on dna tests? Don't think so.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

grayeyes said:


> I do not think that seeds are even illegal. and with the farm bill how can they prove the seeds are cannabis and not hemp?


The packaging and labels might give it away.


----------



## grayeyes (Dec 22, 2018)

If they gotta put CANNABIS SEEDS ENCLOSED then they may not be smart enough to do this.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? I've used them 3 times the past 3 weeks; sent in the afternoon and they were received before noon next day by _ground service.
> 
> 
> _
> ...


@amos i guess its a regional thing with them. I must be in a bad area. I get great service from UPS.


----------



## grayeyes (Dec 22, 2018)

UPS and Fedex have a policy I think of throwing stuff in the street. I have had claims with both.

And let's not mention USPS.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

hemp seeds, hemp seed oil are ok, CBD strains and seeds, under FDA authority now, lol. Read the farm bill text, lmfao, Ive never seen so many assume what the farm bill said and then didn't read it. And no, you wouldn't think they'd be worried bout seeds, but aka SeedsHereNow got their UPS box seized. Course nothing happened to them. Just like Gu, even with the USPS, nothing happened to him. And don't worry too much, from what is being shipped on IG, they obviously aren't looking, I see so many 2nd day shit and air mail stuff, lol, and they make it thru. Pounds and multiple boxes of carts, they aren't looking too bad. My po ladies are very nice to me and have helped me out. I dig the USPS. I see too many porch pirates now on the news from Fed Ex and the private carriers to use them, jmho. But to each his own, thats the beauty.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

grayeyes said:


> If they gotta put CANNABIS SEEDS ENCLOSED then they may not be smart enough to do this.


I'm referencing the _individual _ seed packages _inside _the package, amigo.

Apologies to @Useful Seeds ..... let's talk about _your gear _again. Sorry for the tangent.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> hemp seeds, hemp seed oil are ok, CBD strains and seeds, under FDA authority now, lol. Read the farm bill text, lmfao, Ive never seen so many assume what the farm bill said and then didn't read it. And no, you wouldn't think they'd be worried bout seeds, but aka SeedsHereNow got their UPS box seized. Course nothing happened to them. Just like Gu, even with the USPS, nothing happened to him. And don't worry too much, from what is being shipped on IG, they obviously aren't looking, I see so many 2nd day shit and air mail stuff, lol, and they make it thru. Pounds and multiple boxes of carts, they aren't looking too bad. My po ladies are very nice to me and have helped me out. I dig the USPS. I see too many porch pirates now on the news from Fed Ex and the private carriers to use them, jmho. But to each his own, thats the beauty.


I'm with you regarding USPS, my mailman knows me and if it's too big for the mail box he knows where my grill is. never had a problem with them or with damaged items.
Baq


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 22, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> I'm with you regarding USPS, my mailman knows me and if it's too big for the mail box he knows where my grill is. never had a problem with them or with damaged items.
> Baq


having a good repertoire means alot. hot tea in the winter for them, and a cold water in the summer for them, especially for delivering @Useful Seeds gear


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 22, 2018)

I know no one asked, but usps kicks ass! I get so tired people shitting on the usps. Having said that, i too have had issues with shitty postal workers. I have also seen ups toss packages from 10 ft away from the door when he could have simply walked it over.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2018)

Hey @Useful Seeds - what's the background / info on the banana kush?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds - what's the background / info on the banana kush?


and the ChemD cut or did it come from a pack of seeds? Was it orgnkd's banana og?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds - what's the background / info on the banana kush?


It is orgnkid's banana og cut, the Chem D is the cut as well.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is orgnkid's banana og cut, the Chem D is the cut as well.


Anxiously awaiting both the banana s1 and the chem d x banana og/chocolate diesel crosses. 

I've got 9 chocolate diesel in flower right now, around week 4-5 and I can say a couple might be more stanky than ecsd. Spent about an hour defoliating them today, got some intimate time for the first visit since they went into flower. They grow very care free, good structure and frost with not much variation. Gonna be fun figuring out which 2 or 3 are going for a second run.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

SWEET!!! The Chocolate Diesel s1's do like to stink up the room.... Thanks a bunch for the update!!

While the Banana OG s1's and the Chem D X Banana OG are in the works...Chocolate Diesel s1's and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fems will be ready next month. Along with some other stuff.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

good, I need another check under my belt to afford the two you mentioned. I will get them, rest assured, lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh yeah, i'm also making another batch of Bag of Oranges, Chem 91 skva x Bag of Oranges. And a few feminized surprises.

Chocolate Skunk
Orange Skunk
Banana Skunk

And a Blueberry n Chocolate fem.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Making it hard on me to not just throw a stack of money at you and running away with an armfull of seeds.

Are you using a blueberry you selected or a clone some of us might be familiar with? Chocolate diesel I'm assuming?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Making it hard on me to not just throw a stack of money at you and running away with an armfull of seeds.
> 
> Are you using a blueberry you selected or a clone some of us might be familiar with? Chocolate diesel I'm assuming?


I said this before and I'll say it again, Useful's fems, ive yet to see an immature one or had any that didn't pop, no shit. Not sure his method of making fems, but I'd write it up and sticky it, or sell the tech for money, lol, j/k. Whatever his process is, he's got it down pat. imho


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Making it hard on me to not just throw a stack of money at you and running away with an armfull of seeds.
> 
> Are you using a blueberry you selected or a clone some of us might be familiar with? Chocolate diesel I'm assuming?


Hahahahahaha....good one.

It is actually a very special Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahahahaha....good one.
> 
> It is actually a very special Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel.


That's not a joke, I have the best kind of problem.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I said this before and I'll say it again, Useful's fems, ive yet to see an immature one or had any that didn't pop, no shit. Not sure his method of making fems, but I'd write it up and sticky it, or sell the tech for money, lol, j/k. Whatever his process is, he's got it down pat. imho


Thanks a bunch for the kind words...really means the world to me.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Making it hard on me to not just throw a stack of money at you and running away with an armfull of seeds.
> 
> Are you using a blueberry you selected or a clone some of us might be familiar with? Chocolate diesel I'm assuming?


By the way, the BBHP cut I have was discovered and sent to me by a close personal friend. I have more pics somewhere...but here is a petiole shot.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm just going to put this right here 
Chem D x Banana Kush - Her smell starts off as a muted creamy banana baby food, then the banana smell really starts intensifying toward the end of week 8.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Ok, I remember you posting about it before. I know it's not from the same stock as yours but I ran dinafem blueberry hashplant for a few grows. It was definitely good stuff, can't imagine bodhi's not being better. 

Have you thought about that crossed to the banana?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Ok, I remember you posting about it before. I know it's not from the same stock as yours but I ran dinafem blueberry hashplant for a few grows. It was definitely good stuff, can't imagine bodhi's not being better.
> 
> Have you thought about that crossed to the banana?


That is sooo funny you said that!!! The friend that sent me this BBHP cut said I just have to do a Banana X BBHP...or the other way around. And I plan on doing just that.It will more than likely be BBHP x Banana OG, as I have the Banana reversed and will collect some pollen for that project.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 23, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I'm just going to put this right here
> Chem D x Banana Kush - Her smell starts off as a muted creamy banana baby food, then the banana smell really starts intensifying toward the end of week 8.
> View attachment 4254195


Seriously a Chem D dominate plant. Perhaps 10-11 week finish??? Thanks so much for the updates.


----------



## Fatmat19 (Dec 23, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is sooo funny you said that!!! The friend that sent me this BBHP cut said I just have to do a Banana X BBHP...or the other way around. And I plan on doing just that.It will more than likely be BBHP x Banana OG, as I have the Banana reversed and will collect some pollen for that project.


Greetings, I am planning on trying the double dipped strawberry if there is any left after the holidays. I want to order from GLG as they are pretty local and seems like a good company, I read your post about them too. I noticed he only has one feminized product of yours, could you tell me if he will have any more dd strawberry or any other feminized seeds of yours soon?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 23, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Seriously a Chem D dominate plant. Perhaps 10-11 week finish??? Thanks so much for the updates.


Happy to update. I would say so, she's at day 59 in the photo.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2018)

Fatmat19 said:


> Greetings, I am planning on trying the double dipped strawberry if there is any left after the holidays. I want to order from GLG as they are pretty local and seems like a good company, I read your post about them too. I noticed he only has one feminized product of yours, could you tell me if he will have any more dd strawberry or any other feminized seeds of yours soon?


Next month there will be a restock of Chocolate Diesel s1's and more Double Dipped Strawberry fems, and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fems. Oh yeah, and a restock of Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next month there will be a restock of Chocolate Diesel s1's and more Double Dipped Strawberry fems, and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fems. Oh yeah, and a restock of Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems.



Any chance of the GG#4 s1s making a comeback?

Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Any chance of the GG#4 s1s making a comeback?
> 
> Cheers


While I still have the cut, I have no plans of making more s1's. I'm kind of moving in a different direction at this point.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Any chance of the GG#4 s1s making a comeback?
> 
> Cheers


Since they won't be making a comeback, I'm happy to share.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Since they won't be making a comeback, I'm happy to share.
> View attachment 4254409


Wow that is mighty kind of you. I have heard of some great plants very similar to the cut being found. I have no access to the cut so ya .
Not sure on the logistics but please PM me what you are wanting for those.
Thank you a ton for replying.
Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Since they won't be making a comeback, I'm happy to share.
> View attachment 4254409


WOW!!!! Talk about spreading the love!! There ya go @GreenHighlander , Schwaggy P is top notch by the way.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Wow that is mighty kind of you. I have heard of some great plants very similar to the cut being found. I have no access to the cut so ya .
> Not sure on the logistics but please PM me what you are wanting for those.
> Thank you a ton for replying.
> Cheers


It's my pleasure to help, all I'll want is the address. PM incoming.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> WOW!!!! Talk about spreading the love!! There ya go @GreenHighlander , Schwaggy P is top notch by the way.


I have been very impressed with the plants he shares and also seems like a standup guy. How odd he is hanging out in the useful idiots thread  
Word is you are pretty top notch too man lol

Cheers


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 24, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> WOW!!!! Talk about spreading the love!! There ya go @GreenHighlander , Schwaggy P is top notch by the way.





GreenHighlander said:


> I have been very impressed with the plants he shares and also seems like a standup guy. How odd he is hanging out in the useful idiots thread
> Word is you are pretty top notch too man lol
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 24, 2018)

Some more recent photos of the Chem D x Banana Kush (day 62)


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Since they won't be making a comeback, I'm happy to share.
> View attachment 4254409


those are dandy, I must say. I'll get pics this week of the three I let a friend have, crazy vigor, great looks, perfect plant of cannabis. I'll set my others back now I see there won't be many more.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 24, 2018)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next month there will be a restock of Chocolate Diesel s1's and more Double Dipped Strawberry fems, and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fems. Oh yeah, and a restock of Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems.


I jumped the gun and thought this was gonna be in the recent drop too. I forgot you said in Jan.Stiil need a pack of DDS. I'll wait patiently. Bummed about the gg4 s1's.....a man's gotta do wut a man's gotta do tho. @Schwaggy P that is very kind of you sir. Good on ya!


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 24, 2018)

Got my Useful seeds from JBC today.


Noticed the labels got washed out. Mint Chocolate Trip on the left, Xmas tree freebie on the right.


----------



## althor (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, my Xmas Bud arrived today. Woohoo. I will add them to the rotation when areas free up. Thanks Useful.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas!!!!
that was awesome/generous of Shwaggy P !!!!
all the kindness & positivity i just read along with the seed & bud porn has given me the christmas spirit here at 2am.

...and of course thanks again to useful for making erryones xmass a happy one


----------



## althor (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas guys and ladies.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 25, 2018)

Got my Christmas Tree Bud in yesterday also, how cool is that, bet this doesn't happen often, we're some lucky people. Thanks Useful, Merry Christmas to you, your family and all on this thread.
Baq


----------



## greywind (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you @Useful Seeds . I've not forgotten about your kindness and have begun working my way through some of your beans. I currently have a couple White Lotus x Sasquatch ready to flower, along with some freshly germinated Sunshine Daydream F2. 

I'm tempted to pop those Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer beans as well. Can you give a little info on this creation? It might convince me to take them for a swim. 

I hope you and your loved ones are well, and I look forward to seeing what you have in store for 2019. I'll be more active for the new year, cheers all!


----------



## z.bud (Dec 26, 2018)

These are my two LL x TE girls( heavy pine on the stem rub) ment to upload this a couple weeks ago.



greywind said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you @Useful Seeds . I've not forgotten about your kindness and have begun working my way through some of your beans. I currently have a couple White Lotus x Sasquatch ready to flower, along with some freshly germinated Sunshine Daydream F2.
> 
> I'm tempted to pop those Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer beans as well. Can you give a little info on this creation? It might convince me to take them for a swim.
> 
> I hope you and your loved ones are well, and I look forward to seeing what you have in store for 2019. I'll be more active for the new year, cheers all!


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 27, 2018)

no pics atm, but I started germing my Christmas buds on Christmas. I figured i'd only get one chance for them to be born on that day so despite a back log of stuff imma run these in a second closet.
soaked em in ph'd water all christmass thru till last night then put em under some damp soil mix and in a dark warm chamber above my heat vent. hoping to see signs of life over the next 3 days.
 I saw the thread slippin' to the bottom of the seed and strain review page, figured i'd give it a bump with my boring pictureless news.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

DDS first night of 10/14.

 #1
#2

Decided not to top them and run 'em au natural for the first run. I'll *TRY *to not defoliate. Best I can do...lol. However, I will take clones just in case I don't have the space to reveg when the time comes.

The messy floor was cleaned up shortly after the pics.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS first night of 10/14.
> View attachment 4256910
> View attachment 4256911 #1View attachment 4256912
> #2
> ...


Lookin healthy bro


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 29, 2018)

Niiiice @CoB_nUt


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Lookin healthy bro


Thanks bruh!.


Dude74 said:


> Niiiice @CoB_nUt


Thanks Dude!

The girls are getting Megacrop @4gs per gal. Little bit of barley extract,lil urb @5mls per gal and sulphuric acid (motorcycle battery fluid*evil laugh* muahahahahaaaa) for ph down.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 30, 2018)

thought the new choc trip drops were fems, dangit lol. I got to read a lil more slowly and not get so excited.


----------



## matt berry (Dec 31, 2018)

I just recently started to PH my water, so my plants are still recovering.
Chocolate trip f4

The ever beautiful Orange cookies x Chocolate Diesel 

Dank Sinatra F2


They are currently 7 weeks from seed hitting the soil (I don’t presprout), and are in 5 gallon fabric pots.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 1, 2019)

matt berry said:


> I just recently started to PH my water, so my plants are still recovering.
> Chocolate trip f4
> View attachment 4257788
> The ever beautiful Orange cookies x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


nice i am so looking forward to popping my dank sinatra f2's but i wont be for a while. wanna do these xmass buds then the ssddxjabbas first
did usefull release plain choc trips not hybrids of it? i was already gonna to take the hyrids i have with choc trip and f2 them to pheno hunt choc trip leaning ones to back cross. if he has released choc trip already on it's own that saves me allot of work lol


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 1, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Happy New Year Everybody!


lol you woulda thought i wouda thought to say that in my post.... derp i feel stupid now
happy new years all


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 1, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> lol you woulda thought i wouda thought to say that in my post.... derp i feel stupid now
> happy new years all


That's because you had other things on your mind, like planning out the New Year!
Best,
Baq


----------



## Shmozz (Jan 1, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> nice i am so looking forward to popping my dank sinatra f2's but i wont be for a while. wanna do these xmass buds then the ssddxjabbas first
> did usefull release plain choc trips not hybrids of it? i was already gonna to take the hyrids i have with choc trip and f2 them to pheno hunt choc trip leaning ones to back cross. if he has released choc trip already on it's own that saves me allot of work lol


He gave out f4s as freebies attached to some of his first trip crosses. I have a pack, and if I ever get them to f5 I'll let you know! 
Happy 2019 ya'll!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 1, 2019)

Shmozz said:


> He gave out f4s as freebies attached to some of his first trip crosses. I have a pack, and if I ever get them to f5 I'll let you know!
> Happy 2019 ya'll!!


killer man!! sounds great


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 1, 2019)

CCSC is happy and the orange fire cookie broke ground on Christmas. 

Best of luck in 2019, useful fam!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 1, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> nice i am so looking forward to popping my dank sinatra f2's but i wont be for a while. wanna do these xmass buds then the ssddxjabbas first
> did usefull release plain choc trips not hybrids of it? i was already gonna to take the hyrids i have with choc trip and f2 them to pheno hunt choc trip leaning ones to back cross. if he has released choc trip already on it's own that saves me allot of work lol


I got Chocolate Trip F4 as a freebie attached to packs of (_Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3)_. I just shucked a small batch of Chocolate Trip F5 and might be able to save you a lot of work.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 1, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> I got Chocolate Trip F4 as a freebie attached to packs of (_Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3)_. I just shucked a small batch of Chocolate Trip F5 and might be able to save you a lot of work.
> View attachment 4258202


dude that would be epic. i'm in no rush tho you saw my post cpl weeks ago i got allot of goodies from useful for xmass to play with already lol. my space is limited till my basement is remodeled and money is making that a slow process end of summer is my goal to be finished it. i am trying to make an 8x8 sealed room down there, a/c environmental controler etc... it involves running new breakers and shit so i am doing a little at a time while i use three closets atm(one for veg one for breeding runs one for headtstash runs lol.
dm me whenever and i can go over the few things i have planned if anything i'll be doing interests you we can make a trade or whatever.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2019)

greywind said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you @Useful Seeds . I've not forgotten about your kindness and have begun working my way through some of your beans. I currently have a couple White Lotus x Sasquatch ready to flower, along with some freshly germinated Sunshine Daydream F2.
> 
> I'm tempted to pop those Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer beans as well. Can you give a little info on this creation? It might convince me to take them for a swim.
> 
> I hope you and your loved ones are well, and I look forward to seeing what you have in store for 2019. I'll be more active for the new year, cheers all!


Thanks a bunch!!! The Lotus Larry X Tranquil Elephantizer...I could attempt to make up a cool story..but I wont. I can tell you that the LL was used for good reason...i'm sorry I can't be more specific, they were made a few years ago.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> dude that would be epic. i'm in no rush tho you saw my post cpl weeks ago i got allot of goodies from useful for xmass to play with already lol. my space is limited till my basement is remodeled and money is making that a slow process end of summer is my goal to be finished it. i am trying to make an 8x8 sealed room down there, a/c environmental controler etc... it involves running new breakers and shit so i am doing a little at a time while i use three closets atm(one for veg one for breeding runs one for headtstash runs lol.
> dm me whenever and i can go over the few things i have planned if anything i'll be doing interests you we can make a trade or whatever.


I am 100% sure that Schwaggy P is just going to gift them Chocolate Trips to ya. He is an amazing critter fer sure. He is actually a close personal friend of mine. That guy has a heart of gold.

With that said, there have been soooo many amazing people that have popped in on my lil thread, purchased my seeds,gave them a spot in their garden. I actually wanted to call you all out by name...but I can't...there are so many of you...lol. All I can say is I appreciate the support from the bottom of my heart.

Happy New Year!!! I have a bunch of things in the works, 2019 will be a good year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> there have been soooo many amazing people that have popped in on my lil thread, purchased my seeds,gave them a spot in their garden. I actually wanted to call you all out by name...but I can't...there are so many of you.


I'm happy to have dropped in, and made a good friend with a very cool cat. Ricky and Ralph should be ready for a chop in.....I dunno, but they're nearly 5 weeks past flip and look real good. Congrats on a good year, amigo, and a bigger one going forward


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2019)

I would also like to add, @Amos Otis still has some packs available at DCSE....grab em while ya can. He is a cool cat and I fully support him and his future endeavors.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2019)

Brisco's Bargain Beans to be exact, great deals to be had.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I would also like to add, @Amos Otis still has some packs available at DCSE....grab em while ya can. He is a cool cat and I fully support him and his future endeavors.


Mighty kind of you.  DCSE is down to about 10 packs total, and 3 varieties will be gone for good. 
My "future endeavors", as you know, includes Useful Seeds. I've got a project ongoing at the moment, but I've put Bag of Oranges beans in a honeymoon storage suite w/ Sweet Dixie and others to get acquainted for the spring 'orgi'....ha ha ha etc. Onward we travel, amigo.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Mighty kind of you.  DCSE is down to about 10 packs total, and 3 varieties will be gone for good.
> My "future endeavors", as you know, includes Useful Seeds. I've got a project ongoing at the moment, but I've put Bag of Oranges beans in a honeymoon storage suite w/ Sweet Dixie and others to get acquainted for the spring 'orgi'....ha ha ha etc. Onward we travel, amigo.


Happy to help, curious to see what ya come up with. If ya need anything just give me a holler my friend.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 1, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> I got Chocolate Trip F4 as a freebie attached to packs of (_Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip F3)_. I just shucked a small batch of Chocolate Trip F5 and might be able to save you a lot of work.
> View attachment 4258202


I would love to trade in on some of those, been chasing that one, missed it from Bodhi, got the Useful crosses and stoked to run them and will probably grab more next pay check, but I would still like to work the CT itself, love me some Thai! Your grows always look really healthy too, had me drooling over your run of fruity pebbles OG, can't wait for that release.
Best,
Baq


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 1, 2019)

If ever you happen to have an extra bean or two of CT F5's....I'd be willing.  @Schwaggy P.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am 100% sure that Schwaggy P is just going to gift them Chocolate Trips to ya. He is an amazing critter fer sure. He is actually a close personal friend of mine. That guy has a heart of gold.
> 
> With that said, there have been soooo many amazing people that have popped in on my lil thread, purchased my seeds,gave them a spot in their garden. I actually wanted to call you all out by name...but I can't...there are so many of you...lol. All I can say is I appreciate the support from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Happy New Year!!! I have a bunch of things in the works, 2019 will be a good year.


Thank you for the kind words brother. Just doing my part to spread the love, you've set quite the example!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 2, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I would love to trade in on some of those, been chasing that one, missed it from Bodhi, got the Useful crosses and stoked to run them and will probably grab more next pay check, but I would still like to work the CT itself, love me some Thai! Your grows always look really healthy too, had me drooling over your run of fruity pebbles OG, can't wait for that release.
> Best,
> Baq


Thanks for the compliment, I try . I think I can part with a few more of the F5.



CoB_nUt said:


> If ever you happen to have an extra bean or two of CT F5's....I'd be willing.  @Schwaggy P.


I may have an extra bean or two .


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 2, 2019)

Curious if anyone else has popped the dream cookies freebies recently? 

Mine are not popping. 0/5. 3 days in water now. No splitting etc. not a huge deal. 

Had zero issues with the Choc Diesel x fire cookies. They are looking good and popped quickly.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 2, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Curious if anyone else has popped the dream cookies freebies recently?
> 
> Mine are not popping. 0/5. 3 days in water now. No splitting etc. not a huge deal.
> 
> Had zero issues with the Choc Diesel x fire cookies. They are looking good and popped quickly.


just curious did you get these at christmass or there abouts?


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 2, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Curious if anyone else has popped the dream cookies freebies recently?
> 
> Mine are not popping. 0/5. 3 days in water now. No splitting etc. not a huge deal.
> 
> Had zero issues with the Choc Diesel x fire cookies. They are looking good and popped quickly.


I’ve had those freebies (came staples to something, can’t remeber now) for some time. Might have to dig them out of the back of the fridge and find out.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 2, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Curious if anyone else has popped the dream cookies freebies recently?
> 
> Mine are not popping. 0/5. 3 days in water now. No splitting etc. not a huge deal.
> 
> Had zero issues with the Choc Diesel x fire cookies. They are looking good and popped quickly.


Some of my seeds seem to have a thicker shell. It is not an error on your part fer sure. I know that 99.9% of you know how to germinate a seed. So I will not go down the road of grower error...lol. 

I know you state no biggie because it was a freebie, but It is a big deal to me because I do my best to make sure the freebies are as good as what ya purchased. 

If they don't sprout for ya...message me and I will get ya squared away.

Also glad to hear you had zero issues with the Choc D x Fire Cookies....same room as the Dream Cookies.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 2, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Curious if anyone else has popped the dream cookies freebies recently?
> 
> Mine are not popping. 0/5. 3 days in water now. No splitting etc. not a huge deal.
> 
> Had zero issues with the Choc Diesel x fire cookies. They are looking good and popped quickly.


3 days in water is too long, they can drown. I've had the best success with thick shelled seeds by making a little sandpaper tube shaking the seeds in it for a few minutes, then soak in a bottle of water with a teaspoon of peroxide for 30 min then into damp paper towels from there. works great for really old seeds too. I had a Ouzbekistan land race that took me over 14 days to crack and they where fresh seeds, finally after I did the above along with taking fingernail clippers and clipping the seed nub off I got em to go, ended up with 9 out of 10 and if I had done the procedure to start with I would have gotten 10 out of 10. I sprout all my seeds that way now (except for the nub clip unless needed). Not saying it's the best way, just what works for me and gives me close to 100% germ rate.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 2, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> 3 days in water is too long, they can drown. I've had the best success with thick shelled seeds by making a little sandpaper tube shaking the seeds in it for a few minutes, then soak in a bottle of water with a teaspoon of peroxide for 30 min then into damp paper towels from there. works great for really old seeds too. I had a Ouzbekistan land race that took me over 14 days to crack and they where fresh seeds, finally after I did the above along with taking fingernail clippers and clipping the seed nub off I got em to go, ended up with 9 out of 10 and if I had done the procedure to start with I would have gotten 10 out of 10. I sprout all my seeds that way now (except for the nub clip unless needed). Not saying it's the best way, just what works for me and gives me close to 100% germ rate.


useful is correct in this case. i'll leave it at that.
you can "drown" them but usually not till the cotyledon show. the risk of water too long is rot. if they are firm, which i bet they are in this gentleman's case, they are likely not effected by being in the water too long. 
the trick here with the harder thicker shell is gong to be sprouting them without rot or ruining the inside trying to help it along by cracking the shell manually or using an emory board to scuff it


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

Yup, I've been wanting to get one of those bean crackers.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Yup, I've been wanting to get one of those bean crackers.


i was always scared to do that as routine because i never had issues sprouting really so why risk it i thought, but i saw those and i agree it would come in handy when this happens lol.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 2, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> useful is correct in this case. i'll leave it at that.
> you can "drown" them but usually not till the cotyledon show. the risk of water too long is rot. if they are firm, which i bet they are in this gentleman's case, they are likely not effected by being in the water too long.
> the trick here with the harder thicker shell is gong to be sprouting them without rot or ruining the inside trying to help it along by cracking the shell manually or using an emory board to scuff it


i meant to add to this originally.
don't go 3 days with same water if poss. or at min shake it to aerate it. stagnant water has bacteria and shit. i change the water every 24 hours if t goes that long


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 2, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i was always scared to do that as routine because i never had issues sprouting really so why risk it i thought, but i saw those and i agree it would come in handy when this happens lol.


Same here, the sand tube and the nub clip (only had to do that once) is as far as I go, never needed to, I do have friends that have hand cracked them and fished out the start with tweezers, not me. I should have said rot not drown as you said, just not a fan of soaking seeds in water. But I am a fan of what works best for whoever.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 2, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Same here, the sand tube and the nub clip (only had to do that once) is as far as I go, never needed to, I do have friends that have hand cracked them and fished out the start with tweezers, not me. I should have said rot not drown as you said, just not a fan of soaking seeds in water. But I am a fan of what works best for whoever.


yea putting lid on mason jar while soaking in water and shaking so they slam agains the glass in the water is furthest i've gone


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

I've tried squeezing them and I end up smashing them every time, lol. That method is not for me. I haven't seen the crackers on ig lately, I can't even remember who makes them. Is it woodshed?


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 2, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> just curious did you get these at christmass or there abouts?


Hmm. Maybe got them in October?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've tried squeezing them and I end up smashing them every time, lol. That method is not for me. I haven't seen the crackers on ig lately, I can't even remember who makes them. Is it woodshed?


Yes, woodshed.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 2, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i meant to add to this originally.
> don't go 3 days with same water if poss. or at min shake it to aerate it. stagnant water has bacteria and shit. i change the water every 24 hours if t goes that long


All good advice here guys. I change the water daily too. Sing to ‘em etc. little pep talk sometimes helps. Also appreciate the offer Useful. It’s always good to know if things are popping off or not popping I figure. Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yes, woodshed.


I'm going to have to get one. I could of used one more than once in the last six months.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> All good advice here guys. I change the water daily too. Sing to ‘em etc. little pep talk sometimes helps. Also appreciate the offer Useful. It’s always good to know if things are popping off or not popping I figure. Knowing is half the battle.


Indian raindance.... sacrifice a small goat....


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 4, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> just curious did you get these at christmass or there abouts?


I got the Jabba Stash and of course the free xmas bud seeds. I too was having a difficult time germinating them (I usually go straight soil), but they would not pop. I tried the sandpaper method with a paper towel and they popped in less than 48 hours!


----------



## althor (Jan 4, 2019)

I have always used sandpaper and I go on the assumption that it helps, but since I have never not used it, I can't say for sure. Also, it might help to fridge fresh seeds for a couple of weeks before attempting to pop them. Once again, I have no real evidence that it helps, but when I make my own seeds, those I fridge for a few weeks before trying to pop are 100% germ rate, those that I don't fridge are never 100% germ rate. Could be a coincidence, or there could be a real good reason. I like to think that it is just part of the natural cycle. Seeds drop in the fall, sit through the winter, then pop in spring.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Jan 4, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I got the Jabba Stash and of course the free xmas bud seeds. I too was having a difficult time germinating them (I usually go straight soil), but they would not pop. I tried the sandpaper method with a paper towel and they popped in less than 48 hours!


Mind me asking if you had any difficulties with your Xmas seeds? I'm on day nine of germination and the first one just popped above soil yesterday.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 5, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I got the Jabba Stash and of course the free xmas bud seeds. I too was having a difficult time germinating them (I usually go straight soil), but they would not pop. I tried the sandpaper method with a paper towel and they popped in less than 48 hours!


i tried the sadpaper method as well cpl days ago 1 germed but didnt break soil yet after a soak. 2 others shell cracked but no tail rest not much still and this is about 2 full dyas into submersion again. this is after the emory board. i agree it is the shells tho. i am gonna buy a seed cracker i think just in case this happens again. i still may get 0 because the one that did germ is still not sprouting. anyway live and learn. but those are some prehistoric shells lol


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 5, 2019)

4 years ago, I switched to using 5 parts RO water to 1 part 3% hydrogen peroxide. I've had 100% germination since then. About 200 seeds total. Definitely worth considering if you're having germination problems.


----------



## ProChronic (Jan 5, 2019)

Hydrogen peroxide is hit or miss. Seen seeds respond well but sometimes i wonder if any good bacteria is lost. Seen a fellow on youtube whom uses mycos on the seed with the towel method. I wonder if after a couple days in water with perox then on to the towel and mycos? The initial perox bath will take harmful microbes away. Then we add good bacteria back to combat bad ones from returning ? 

I dono. Kinda like eating probiotics after taking antibiotics. Lol


----------



## althor (Jan 5, 2019)

Honestly, a lot of this stuff seems to complicated. Yes, like I said earlier, I use sandpaper, in my mind that is kind of natural. A seed in the wild is going to get roughed up some over the winter. Also, give them the refrigerator time, like winter, natural. Then when I pop them, I just put them in some wet napkins and the success rate is very high. 

I will admit that I purposefully didn't pop xmas tree yet because I saw in this thread Useful say he was shucking them and then sending them out, as soon as JBC listed them, I ordered and 3 days later they were at my door. That left no time at all for the fridge. As excited as I was to have them, I popped 2 lotus larry x tranquil elephantizer, 2 white lotus x white biker, 2 florida og, to give them a winter first. All 6 of those popped within 12 hours. The Florida Og (GYO) were the last 2 to pop.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 5, 2019)

althor said:


> Honestly, a lot of this stuff seems to complicated. Yes, like I said earlier, I use sandpaper, in my mind that is kind of natural. A seed in the wild is going to get roughed up some over the winter. Also, give them the refrigerator time, like winter, natural. Then when I pop them, I just put them in some wet napkins and the success rate is very high.
> 
> I will admit that I purposefully didn't pop xmas tree yet because I saw in this thread Useful say he was shucking them and then sending them out, as soon as JBC listed them, I ordered and 3 days later they were at my door. That left no time at all for the fridge. As excited as I was to have them, I popped 2 lotus larry x tranquil elephantizer, 2 white lotus x white biker, 2 florida og, to give them a winter first. All 6 of those popped within 12 hours. The Florida Og (GYO) were the last 2 to pop.


I tend to lean towards your thoughts. It's just popping seeds, rare that I have trouble. Hell I tossed seed in a pot a while back that had a plant in it already, the plant from that seed came up strong and vigorous. That was just me literally tossing it in the pot, getting washed around from waterings..... But I can also see using other tactics when you have germination issues.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 5, 2019)

soak with ph'd (I let my water sit out for a while) or distilled water for a day, then in wet paper towel in a ziplock on the cable box. I have a pretty high success rate popping seeds that way.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2019)

DDS 8 maybe 9 days from flip.#1&2
     The taller one,#1 was the first bean to pop.Huge fans,can't wait to clone them and run them again,manipulated this time!
These gals will be the first new genetics to be harvested of the new year for me.I'm stoked
Anyone have an idea as to why those fan leaf tips are pointing down? I'm thinking humidity? It has been a bit lower than I usually run.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 6, 2019)

althor said:


> Honestly, a lot of this stuff seems to complicated. Yes, like I said earlier, I use sandpaper, in my mind that is kind of natural. A seed in the wild is going to get roughed up some over the winter. Also, give them the refrigerator time, like winter, natural. Then when I pop them, I just put them in some wet napkins and the success rate is very high.
> 
> I will admit that I purposefully didn't pop xmas tree yet because I saw in this thread Useful say he was shucking them and then sending them out, as soon as JBC listed them, I ordered and 3 days later they were at my door. That left no time at all for the fridge. As excited as I was to have them, I popped 2 lotus larry x tranquil elephantizer, 2 white lotus x white biker, 2 florida og, to give them a winter first. All 6 of those popped within 12 hours. The Florida Og (GYO) were the last 2 to pop.


Yes on the frig time and nothing complicated about that, it's natural. I have a saying, "People have a tendency to make things too complicated, which creates complicated problems" this goes for anything, but I use it most when discussing weed, especially with organic soil growers, less is more and K.I.S.S.
Best,
Baq


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 6, 2019)

Anyone got pics of chemd cookies?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 6, 2019)

TackYouCack! said:


> Mind me asking if you had any difficulties with your Xmas seeds? I'm on day nine of germination and the first one just popped above soil yesterday.


Yup it was the Xmas freebies I was having difficulties with. But got these two to pop with the sandpaper technique


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2019)

checked my calendar.The DDS pic post was 8 days from flip. Today(9th) day from flip,we have flower set starting! Not bad for an immature plant pushed into flower. The fun now begins.
@Useful Seeds what's the average flower time for these gals?


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 7, 2019)

Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies hitting the flower room at 25 days. Praying for a girl, but will be a while before we know. Was the tallest seedling I had, so I have my suspicions. Will fire back with a update when we sexing and stuff


----------



## sharptater (Jan 7, 2019)

Almost 6 weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

what is it?


----------



## sharptater (Jan 7, 2019)

orange cookies x chocolate diesel


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

Cool. I've got two, about 15 - 20 days out, I'd guess.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Cool. I've got two, about 15 - 20 days out, I'd guess.


Mine stretched for about 4 weeks. Glad it stopped when it did or I woulda run outta room. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

sharptater said:


> Mine stretched for about 4 weeks. Glad it stopped when it did or I woulda run outta room. Very happy with it so far.


Yeah, I've been referring to mine as Ralph and Ricky. One's busting the roof, the other is propped up on a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 7, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Anyone got pics of chemd cookies?


Here is a pic or 4 of the Chem D Cookies.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> checked my calendar.The DDS pic post was 8 days from flip. Today(9th) day from flip,we have flower set starting! Not bad for an immature plant pushed into flower. The fun now begins.
> @Useful Seeds what's the average flower time for these gals?


DDS will go 9-10 weeks pheno dependent. 10 weeks being the longest. You could catch a gal that leans towards the Chocolate Covered Strawberry side of things, that will put you into a 8-9 week finish.

Thanks so much for posting the updates, really appreciated.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, I've been referring to mine as Ralph and Ricky. One's busting the roof, the other is propped up on a 5 gal bucket.


That is sooo funny...I actually get the joke..lol. Ralph is leaning towards Chocolate Diesel. Lil Ricky is an Orange Cookie leaner.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> DDS will go 9-10 weeks pheno dependent. 10 weeks being the longest. You could catch a gal that leans towards the Chocolate Covered Strawberry side of things, that will put you into a 8-9 week finish.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the updates, really appreciated.


Thanks for the info. No problem,I'll continue to post pic updates here.


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a pic or 4 of the Chem D Cookies.
> View attachment 4261400


Thanks


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a pic or 4 of the Chem D Cookies.
> View attachment 4261400


Wow.. beautiful bro


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 8, 2019)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel almost third week since light flip


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 8, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel almost third week since light flip


Lookin good!!! Thanks for stopping by and posting. What types of smells are you getting???


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a pic or 4 of the Chem D Cookies.
> View attachment 4261400


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 8, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Curious if anyone else has popped the dream cookies freebies recently?
> 
> Mine are not popping. 0/5. 3 days in water now. No splitting etc. not a huge deal.
> 
> Had zero issues with the Choc Diesel x fire cookies. They are looking good and popped quickly.


I also had issues with those. I finally got 2/5 to pop but the second one took like a week to sprout. Kinda bummed but I did end up with one female.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 8, 2019)

One thing I have not done yet is use a scuff box. Some people swear by them. I dunno. Seeds seem to split pretty uniformly so scuffing them seems odd to me. 



Piggie Smalls said:


> I also had issues with those. I finally got 2/5 to pop but the second one took like a week to sprout. Kinda bummed but I did end up with one female.


One female isn’t bad but three would have been cooler. I just went through 8 testers of GPS Chickasaw cooler. All males. I’m tempted to do the rest because they must be all fems left. Lol.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a pic or 4 of the Chem D Cookies.
> View attachment 4261400


Dammmmm!


----------



## sharptater (Jan 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a pic or 4 of the Chem D Cookies.
> View attachment 4261400


Are seeds available? Or be available in the future? Beautiful buds.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Jan 8, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> One thing I have not done yet is use a scuff box. Some people swear by them. I dunno. Seeds seem to split pretty uniformly so scuffing them seems odd to me.
> .


For what its worth I just tried it for the first time with the Christmas bud seeds and had great success. 1 of 4 seeds popped after 8 days. Scuffed the remaining 3 and they all popped with 36 hours


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 8, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> I also had issues with those. I finally got 2/5 to pop but the second one took like a week to sprout. Kinda bummed but I did end up with one female.


My apologies on your issues with those freebies. If you send me an address to [email protected] I will be happy to send ya something as compensation for your troubles.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 8, 2019)

sharptater said:


> Are seeds available? Or be available in the future? Beautiful buds.


Actually there is Chem Cookie Trip available. Chem D cookies x Chocolate Trip.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 8, 2019)

TackYouCack! said:


> For what its worth I just tried it for the first time with the Christmas bud seeds and had great success. 1 of 4 seeds popped after 8 days. Scuffed the remaining 3 and they all popped with 36 hours


See. People love the scuff action. I’ll probably be on the bandwagon soon.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 10, 2019)

I really never grown before 1997 a buddy of mine went to do a machine run off in Switzerland and he brought me back a pack of Sensi seeds.. Shiva shanta ...I grew them in Michigan . dug my holes used peat moss good soil and just watered with aquarium and fish pond water .. to my suprise the plants flourished and I had some great smoke all my friends loved it and different then the norm brown seedy weed around... I always made a trip to party store since I was 13 to buy high times mag.. I was looking to get more seeds from Europe so turned to ads in high times .. place back in day was called ubino and sent cash and order from to get seeds from sensi ..flying dutchman .. few others .. wish I still had all the beans today ..I was lucky tho only lost one order to customs.. and they resent order because ubino put wrong zip code on the envelope.. when I read your story about sharing the love .. I been buying up your gear .. your awsome


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 10, 2019)

Got some tail out of this 91 Christmas bud

24 hours

Cheers!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

@Useful Seeds can I get an update on the DDS drop?
Thanks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Useful Seeds can I get an update on the DDS drop?
> Thanks.


The Double Dipped Strawberries will be dropping by the end of the month. Along with some other feminized seeds.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2019)

right before check time, ahhhhhhh yea


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The Double Dipped Strawberries will be dropping by the end of the month. Along with some other feminized seeds.


Thank you.Eh,care to reveal which fems will be dropping also?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 10, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> I also had issues with those. I finally got 2/5 to pop but the second one took like a week to sprout. Kinda bummed but I did end up with one female.


I went 2/2 on the dream cookies but 3/10 on chocolate diesel with only one surviving (dampoff/not popping up surface) Turned out to be male but all's well ends well. That chocolate covered strawberries knocked my socks off real good! I'm gonna build a scuff box for next season tho.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Nicely done @sharptater. Pro tip,put the stra in name or initials in your post.Pretty sure you've mentioned it already I may have missed it or forgot. What strain is that beauty?
What week of flower? She's frosty!


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done @sharptater. Pro tip,put the stra in name or initials in your post.Pretty sure you've mentioned it already I may have missed it or forgot. What strain is that beauty?
> What week of flower? She's frosty!


Thanks cob_nut. This beauty is orange cookies x chocolate diesel, 6th week I believe. Extremely happy with how it is turning out. I was worried my light wasn't gonna be enough, but I think it's doing good for 1 plant. Not bad for 100 watts.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you.Eh,care to reveal which fems will be dropping also?


Sure man, Chocolate Diesel s1, Double Dipped Strawberries, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, and more of what @sharptater is growing...lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 10, 2019)

sharptater said:


> View attachment 4262817
> View attachment 4262818
> View attachment 4262819


Lookin very nice!!!!! What types of smells are you getting when ya touch a flower??


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sure man, Chocolate Diesel s1, Double Dipped Strawberries, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, and more of what @sharptater is growing...lol.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lookin very nice!!!!! What types of smells are you getting when ya touch a flower??


Thanks @Useful Seeds and Thanks for making the seeds. I'm not the best with smells, but to me it smells like I beat a skunk with a bag of oranges lol. Wonderful smell


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 10, 2019)

The Chocolate Diesel reversed has proven to make nice crosses. I have some of her pollen stored away for future projects. The pollen in the vials is uncut straight up pollen. Many of you know how far a tiny amount of pollen goes.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The Chocolate Diesel reversed has proven to make nice crosses. I have some of her pollen stored away for future projects. The pollen in the vials is uncut straight up pollen. Many of you know how far a tiny amount of pollen goes.
> View attachment 4262841


I'd say choc d is doing work!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 10, 2019)

sharptater said:


> Thanks @Useful Seeds and Thanks for making the seeds. I'm not the best with smells, but to me it smells like I beat a skunk with a bag of oranges lol. Wonderful smell


Thank you for the support and updates. It is really appreciated. Yeah that smell has been reported many times, so you are spot on.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Kinda off topic noob genetic question.I have no experience with any chem strains. Are they responsible for the pungent funk?I have a non useful cross that has some chem in it's heritage.It's a rank,stank,repulsive,pungent musty smell(veg).Lol...although repulsivly pungent,me likey.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2019)

yes, chemD and 91 maybe more than chem4, but most all got a pungent, body odor, maybe halitosis, maybe day old sex odor, Ive had Chemd gag me on the inhale before but I don't care, my fave strain. Sledgehammer effects.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yes, chemD and 91 maybe more than chem4, but most all got a pungent, body odor, maybe halitosis, maybe day old sex odor, Ive had Chemd gag me on the inhale before but I don't care, my fave strain. Sledgehammer effects.


Thank you for this info @Bodyne .The plant in question which is lookin male has that stench you describe.Musty,rank oniony,pungent full court basketball game sweaty jersey in the locker for a week unwashed smell to it. My apologies to the thread for the slight derail.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for this [email protected] plant in question which is lookin male has that stench you describe.Musty,rank oniony,pungent full court basketball game sweaty jersey in the locker for a week unwashed smell to it. My apologies to the thread for the slight derail.


No apologies needed my friend. When I read about the smells you described...I got excited..lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No apologies needed my friend. When I read about the smells you described...I got excited..lol.


I sense a new 'flagship' strain is on the way.  You better make babies @CoB_nUt .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I sense a new 'flagship' strain is on the way.  You better make babies @CoB_nUt .


lol....Nah bro, I'll leave that up to the more capable and experienced.Bean popping has become addictive for me and I have a few packs to go thru.I'm used to the same genetics from the same strains I've been running from clone for sometime now,same smells,stones,effects,growth patterns,looks etc. So these new strains are like running into that girl you wish you would've got the number from 10 years ago. Now she's single and no kids.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lookin good!!! Thanks for stopping by and posting. What types of smells are you getting???


I got bad cold this last week and half and not smelling much yet plus it's only been flowering two weeks .. .I will keep you posted, the plants look real healthy to me ..


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 10, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> I got bad cold this last week and half and not smelling much yet plus it's only been flowering two weeks .. .I will keep you posted, the plants look real healthy to me ..


Also two out of four chocolate Christmas tree sprouted today I am very happy to get these underway ..excited to grow Christmas tree


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

DDS#1&2 2weeks from flip.5 days since flower set.   #1 double serrated pheno #2


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 11, 2019)

no pics yet but so far 3 of my seven jabbas x ssdd have broken the surface. i'ts only been 3 days total including the soak so these appear to be sprouting more easily.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Am I buggin'? I'm lookin at my post and somehow there is a picture of 4 beans in a glass inserted in my pictures? lmao! If so,that is not my picture. Don't know how it got there. It's showing right above the double serrated photo.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Am I buggin'? I'm lookin at my post and somehow there is a picture of 4 beans in a glass inserted in my pictures? lmao! If so,that is not my picture. Don't know how it got there. It's showing right above the double serrated photo.


I don't see it...lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I don't see it...lol.


Well damn, I refreshed the page and it's still there! Wish I could screenshot it and post it.lol it's freaking me out.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2019)

don't see it either, lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Lol who slid their beans in my pic!!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Lol please tell me yall can see it on the screenshot! Haha I'm gonna log off my life if I'm told otherwise.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well damn, I refreshed the page and it's still there! Wish I could screenshot it and post it.lol it's freaking me out.


That is strange fer sure!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol please tell me yall can see it on the screenshot! Haha I'm gonna log off my life if I'm told otherwise.


I can see it...it is a picture of an alien. Just kiddin brother, I clearly see seeds in water.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I can see it...it is a picture of an alien. Just kiddin brother, I clearly see seeds in water.


Whew thanks. Some freaky RIU shit going on. And it's too late to edit it to see if there's an actual pic to delete. That pic certainly isn't in my camera roll. Kinda creepy.
I wonder if that's the bean ghost trying to tell me to soak more beans.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2019)

seeing Cob's picture, Did anyone else think Pkg will be here soon, buy the grape pie and close the white widow tab.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> seeing Cob's picture, Did anyone else think Pkg will be here soon, buy the grape pie and close the white widow tab.


lol..done! I was reading up on it from a link in another thread. seems there was some controversy over who started it. Definitely not interested in WW. I have a pack of cannarado chocolopex grape pie and was researching the strain to see about grape pie leaners. 
What is the "Pkg"?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 11, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> seeing Cob's picture, Did anyone else think Pkg will be here soon, buy the grape pie and close the white widow tab.


That is soooo funny!!! I was thinking along the same lines...hahaha.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2019)

Now why yall trying to conjure up the demon ganja spirits, for fuck's sake, ain't the world upside down enough as it is?
Tell dude to take those seeds and go home, he's fuckin wit ma chi!


LMFAO


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> lol..done! I was reading up on it from a link in another thread. seems there was some controversy over who started it. Definitely not interested in WW. I have a pack of cannarado chocolopex grape pie and was researching the strain to see about grape pie leaners.
> What is the "Pkg"?


well IDK it's your usps tracking...I will guess seeds.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well IDK it's your usps tracking...I will guess seeds.


ah,the abbreviation threw me off.It was megacrop I was tracking.lol.WW tab closed,trashed and burned.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4263385
> Lol who slid their beans in my pic!!!!


i see it. paranormal activity confirmed


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

lol ty.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 13, 2019)

Just about to pop some '79 Xmas Bud seeds. Looking forward to trying these out. Will post some pics and grow info here along the way. Thanks @Useful Seeds


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> lol..done! I was reading up on it from a link in another thread. seems there was some controversy over who started it. Definitely not interested in WW. I have a pack of cannarado chocolopex grape pie and was researching the strain to see about grape pie leaners.
> What is the "Pkg"?


The real ww is called black wideow,Green house seeds company dos not have the real ww.facts


----------



## althor (Jan 14, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> The real ww is called black wideow,Green house seeds company dos not have the real ww.facts


Most likely no one has the real at this point. How old is that strain now 25+ years old? No one else has ever been able to keep the same strain that long without serious issues, I doubt Mr. Nice has the same parents at this point either.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 14, 2019)

althor said:


> Most likely no one has the real at this point. How old is that strain now 25+ years old? No one else has ever been able to keep the same strain that long without serious issues, I doubt Mr. Nice has the same parents at this point either.


he clames he does.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 14, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Just about to pop some '79 Xmas Bud seeds. Looking forward to trying these out. Will post some pics and grow info here along the way. Thanks @Useful Seeds


Cool deal!!! Thanks a bunch for your support.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 15, 2019)

some jabbas x ssdd. the cotyledon broke off one but it still has leaves coming out so should be good. i read this really effects yields in tomatoes lol, we shall see in cannabis.




here are two more jabbas x ssdd




if you're curious what's surrounding them. it's BF vanilla kush, afghan kush, DNA skywalker og, passion fruit, DNA/GYO sharksbreath i think that is it. i'm not home atm. i forget the breeder of the others sorry, and passion fruit i got from a bag my boy gave me.



sadly my xmass buds didn't make it. i had these two in the follwing pics still there, but they seemed stunted here. the real leaves never finished coming out of the first and the second never rose up more or pushed the shell off. it was too small and on to tight for me to try and remove it. i was hoping time and nature would push it off but it doesn't seem to be.




last one an aerial view lol. peace out. thanks useful  you're the man!!!!



*** i got a SoG of BD in my grow journal atm in flower if anyone is interested. ik BD is played out lol but it's all i had to start with  then you fine ppl helped a brotha out **


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 16, 2019)

sharptater said:


> Thanks cob_nut. This beauty is orange cookies x chocolate diesel, 6th week I believe. Extremely happy with how it is turning out. I was worried my light wasn't gonna be enough, but I think it's doing good for 1 plant. Not bad for 100 watts.


Looks great .. got me all excited I got three going on third week of flower..


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 18, 2019)

Going into fourth week this Saturday flowering orange cookies x chocolate diesel... Five if you go by the day I flipped switch. Diet of jamican bat guano and seaweed powder and molasses.. Sure hope I dont mess these lovely gals up now ... did notice they are still stretching alittle with leave all point up to light ..


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2019)

Lookin good!!! Thanks for posting them for us to see.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lookin good!!! Thanks for posting them for us to see.


Thank you for giving us some great beans.. I've been fighting a cold but the smell of these are amazing , this morning they smelled like some sherbert berry candy mist .. not getting a skunk or funk smell .. they smell very sweet . Are they a 8 to 9 week flowering time ?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

DDS 21 -22 days from flip(Friday was day 21).
2 phenos.
#1 has a more open structure as far as branching goes. Buds are more open and a little behind in stacking compared to #2. Still early tho.
#2 branching is more compact and close to the main stem in comparison to #1.
Can't really do a smell test as my nose has been adulterated by the different strains.The stems rubs are indescribable at this point due to my lack of smell palette and strain noobness. I've seen canna related smell and taste charts and will get around to them soon.
I will say,#2's scent is louder and more prominent than #1's on stem rub.
Both vigorous plants with some good stretch.I'll have to go back to see the approximate amount of stretch.
#1  #2  #'s 1/2 I've taken clones of both in case I don't have space to reveg & clone.

edit* pay no attention to the haggard lookin plant in the background. It's an old solo cup clone I pollinated for beans,to retire the strain.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

A couple of structure pics.Thus far,I'm diggin'#2's bud formation,smell and structure.
#1 Open branch structure. #2 More compact branch structure
 Best side by side I could get without adjusting and rearranging things.I'll get better angles next update. 

edit* Frost has already started.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 19, 2019)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel around 7 1/2 weeks I believe.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS 21 -22 days from flip(Friday was day 21).
> 2 phenos.
> #1 has a more open structure as far as branching goes. Buds are more open and a little behind in stacking compared to #2. Still early tho.
> #2 branching is more compact and close to the main stem in comparison to #1.
> ...


They are looking great! Looks like the Chocolate Diesel is starting to express more now that they are flowering.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> They are looking great! Looks like the Chocolate Diesel is starting to express more now that they are flowering.
> View attachment 4267604


Thank you! I was hoping and waiting for you to chime in,especially with some reference pics!Thank you @Schwaggy P. I know It's early but going by your pics,I think #1 is a choc diesal leaner and #2 is a Choc cob strawberries leaner.
The next couple of weeks should really show leaning expressions.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 20, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> They are looking great! Looks like the Chocolate Diesel is starting to express more now that they are flowering.
> View attachment 4267604


those chocloate covered straberries look like some rounded indica leaners but you can see the pointy sativa buds on that choc diesel


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you! I was hoping and waiting for you to chime in,especially with some reference pics!Thank you @Schwaggy P. I know It's early but going by your pics,I think #1 is a choc diesal leaner and #2 is a Choc cob strawberries leaner.
> The next couple of weeks should really show leaning expressions.


You're welcome! Here are some more pics for reference 

Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 - early flower
 
Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 - 3 different buds progressing
 
Chocolate Diesel - early flower
  
You can definitely see the Chocolate Trip in the Chocolate Diesel
 
Chocolate Diesel - later flowering


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

Ever notice how you never hear of one report of herms on @Useful Seeds ? Know you won't give your fem process secrets out, lol, do you have any pics of your Banana Kush S1's? Lost a label again, I can tell I think by stem rub, etc, but just wonderin, thanks.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 20, 2019)

I noticed that myself, Bodyne. I also notice that the fems are usually sold out. One of these days....one of these days. Hopefully before Summer outdoor season rolls around....


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 20, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I noticed that myself, Bodyne. I also notice that the fems are usually sold out. One of these days....one of these days. Hopefully before Summer outdoor season rolls around....


Supposedly this month there will be more S1 Chocolate Diesel, idk about the rest of the fem beans.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Supposedly this month there will be more S1 Chocolate Diesel, idk about the rest of the fem beans.


waitin on those and the chemd's and then if I get heisen's freebies per on list, I think I be set up on fems. And beans period. But Usefuls are hard not to get per the price and quality.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 20, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> You're welcome! Here are some more pics for reference
> 
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 - early flower
> View attachment 4267824
> ...


Schwaggy...you are the man!

May have just convinced me on the strawberries. The trip looks yummy too.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 20, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Schwaggy...you are the man!
> 
> May have just convinced me on the strawberries. The trip looks yummy too.


The strawberries will finish up quick too. The Chocolate Trip F4 in that picture finished with frosty spears.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> waitin on those and the chemd's and then if I get heisen's freebies per on list, I think I be set up on fems. And beans period. But Usefuls are hard not to get per the price and quality.


I think he's going to have to use the chem d as a mother in crosses only because he didn't get it to out out much pollen.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

that's ok


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that's ok


Exactly! I'd rather see what chocolate diesel does to it than the s1 tbh.


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 20, 2019)

Somebody be a pal and set a reminder to DM me when the fems drop, I’m going in for another surgery soon and will be sleeping and medicating a lot and don’t want to miss out, lol

Looking tasty schwaggyp


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 20, 2019)

Checked tags. They are reversed. #2 is number #1 and vice versa.
So @Schwaggy P waddya think of them? Who leans towards who? To my virgin eyes #2 is lookin diesal in structure and bud formation,looking like spears forming. #1 (compact structure and bud formation) leaning towards choc strawberries?

edit* I can finally see your pics better on a bigger device.
So, #2 which you have in your comparison pic leans towards choc diesal.
#1 The one I'm early favoring is a strawberries leaner.
Thank you. This is really helpful to me and I'm sure others as well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 20, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Thank you for giving us some great beans.. I've been fighting a cold but the smell of these are amazing , this morning they smelled like some sherbert berry candy mist .. not getting a skunk or funk smell .. they smell very sweet . Are they a 8 to 9 week flowering time ?


Right around 9 weeks should do it.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Checked tags. They are reversed. #2 is number #1 and vice versa.
> So @Schwaggy P waddya think of them? Who leans towards who? To my virgin eyes #2 is lookin diesal in structure and bud formation,looking like spears forming. #1 (compact structure and bud formation) leaning towards choc strawberries?
> 
> edit* I can finally see your pics better on a bigger device.
> ...


I agree with your eyes  on that assessment. There looks to be a really nice blend of the two parents in each DDS. As they go, the little nuances that lean to each plant will become more apparent as the buds fill in and swell. I'm sure Useful will be able to help ID leaners. You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Ever notice how you never hear of one report of herms on @Useful Seeds ? Know you won't give your fem process secrets out, lol, do you have any pics of your Banana Kush S1's? Lost a label again, I can tell I think by stem rub, etc, but just wonderin, thanks.


Thanks for the compliment. I'm sorry I do not have any s1 pics.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I think he's going to have to use the chem d as a mother in crosses only because he didn't get it to out out much pollen.


Yessir, since the Chem D was in flower awaiting pollen for s1's, which didn't pan out like ya said due to very little pollen. The reversed Chocolate Diesel gave her a big dose of love dust.  The seeds have been shucked and are now in the refrigerator. Along with some other fem stuff involving Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yessir, since the Chem D was in flower awaiting pollen for s1's, which didn't pan out like ya said due to very little pollen. The reversed Chocolate Diesel gave her a big dose of love dust.  The seeds have been shucked and are now in the refrigerator. Along with some other fem stuff involving Chocolate Diesel.


How long do you let the fresh shucked beans sit in the fridge before packaging?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> How long do you let the fresh shucked beans sit in the fridge before packaging?


I dry em and give them at least a week in the fridge. But I will add that I have taken seeds right out of a fresh bud and planted em...and they popped. I have also had seeds germinate while still on the plant....that was crazy to see.


----------



## superlemonhaze82 (Jan 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Ever notice how you never hear of one report of herms on @Useful Seeds ? Know you won't give your fem process secrets out, lol, do you have any pics of your Banana Kush S1's? Lost a label again, I can tell I think by stem rub, etc, but just wonderin, thanks.



Not from his fems, but the Genius Thai Extreme F2's he made. There were hermie's in those. I had one herm so bad, it was like half the plant was a male,lol. And yes I do have pics to prove it if anyone doubts what I say. And don't let my almost non-existent post count fool you. I been around for awhile now.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 21, 2019)

understood, but I wouldn't have taken a chance on any thai, especially indoors. Having said that, thanks for the report for future reference


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 21, 2019)

superlemonhaze82 said:


> Not from his fems, but the Genius Thai Extreme F2's he made. There were hermie's in those. I had one herm so bad, it was like half the plant was a male,lol. And yes I do have pics to prove it if anyone doubts what I say. And don't let my almost non-existent post count fool you. I been around for awhile now.


tbh i would expect that from an F2 of almostr any thai. i am not knowledgeable on the background of genius thai particularly, but given F2s in general are more likely to throw a variety of things from both parents genetic backgrounds than F1 it doesn't surprise me the notorious hermie traits of thai plants would come thru in that generation. with F2 it is kind on you to be selective and expect many more outliers, including negatives. i don't think this falls on the breeder other than informing ppl of the parental lineage. as bodyne said tho thanks for the report, as this helps other people popping F2s of that cultivar to be more alert


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

Smell update.They both have this electric limey cleaning agent scent.Like lime pledge.You have to stem rub #2 to get it.#1 all you have to do is brush by the plant and the smell is prolific.If I stem rub it,it's intoxicatingly loud.Haven't had any plants in my garden with this smell profile.
Still have yet to get to the smell/taste canna charts.That's about as descriptive as I can get atm.I do know this...#1 is loud and much frostier than #2 at this point.


----------



## superlemonhaze82 (Jan 22, 2019)

Forgot to say yesterday. I grew 2 of them. The other one was a perfect plant. No intersex, fat rock solid buds. Fruity smell.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 22, 2019)

been gone too long. 
Happy new year useful
.What’s the new flavors coming up?


----------



## ProChronic (Jan 22, 2019)

Ohh Boy That chocolate trip F4 looks good!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

Banana Kush S1


----------



## Featherartist (Jan 23, 2019)

3 weeks in flower. Landos stash. One smells like lavender, the other is the worst body odor ever!!! Anybody else have allergies pop up during flower?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 23, 2019)

superlemonhaze82 said:


> Not from his fems, but the Genius Thai Extreme F2's he made. There were hermie's in those. I had one herm so bad, it was like half the plant was a male,lol. And yes I do have pics to prove it if anyone doubts what I say. And don't let my almost non-existent post count fool you. I been around for awhile now.


Sorry ya got a Thai lady boy out of one of them freebies, i'm also glad ya got one that was on point. I appreciate the feedback. For the record, your post count does not affect my thoughts about yer post...I get it.


----------



## rudyson (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey useful I am wondering if you think your upcoming seeds will do well outdoors in northern america. Or if anyone has grown chocolate diesel crosses outdoors let me know how it went.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 23, 2019)

It really depends on where you are in North America. A latitude and what kind of weather you normally get in September and October would help tremendously. I'd say they would do ok outdoors structure wise. Not the strongest but way better than ogs.

I didn't have a plant finish before 68 days of 12/12 from sexually mature clones on the s1. I'd suggest the chem d cross from what I know is getting released based on fastest flower time. If you're guerilla I'd make damn sure no one is likely getting within a quarter mile of your plot or area cause, boy, these stink. I had to bring in an extra 12 inch carbon filter when I was running these gals cause I could smell em in my lung room.... I am never not running ecsd so take from that what you will.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 23, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> 3 weeks in flower. Landos stash. One smells like lavender, the other is the worst body odor ever!!! Anybody else have allergies pop up during flower?


Yes my eyes always red 
.. even my dog has issues during floweing lol


----------



## rudyson (Jan 24, 2019)

I am around latitude 40 and it usually rains quite a bit late september and later. In 2018 my area had record rainfall around 50 inches I think, so I think I might run into problems this year as well.... I'm looking for the best value fem genetics I can find that will also do well outdoors, so if anyone has suggestions please message me. Preferably US and Canada vendors.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 24, 2019)

rudyson said:


> I am around latitude 40 and it usually rains quite a bit late september and later. In 2018 my area had record rainfall around 50 inches I think, so I think I might run into problems this year as well.... I'm looking for the best value fem genetics I can find that will also do well outdoors, so if anyone has suggestions please message me. Preferably US and Canada vendors.


I wish you luck. Very few are breeding strong outdoor plants nowadays, let alone making fems.

I'm a bit farther north than you and I have had dismal luck with modern indoor strains outdoors. Most won't finish before frost gets them or are mold magnets as a result of indoor breeding for dense indoor flowers.

I am trying out some cannabiezien tree of life bx out door this year, they claim it's done by the end of September. Time will tell. They are very reasonably priced on dc seed exchange. They are not fems, but you might want to check out what they offer and check out their instagram as well.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 24, 2019)

Beanhoarder on hempdepot has a regular line made for outdoor. I have no experience with it but I'd assume it's up to snuff.

As far as fems go for real outdoors, not backyard growing, it might be best to look dutch. I know Dutch passion has a large selection of strains geared towards outdoor hardiness. 

Good luck out there boss. Guerilla growing is usually a waste of sweat, money and time if you're not running multiple spots and lots of plants ime.


----------



## rudyson (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks. I may end buying from the useful drop and some others anyway. Will be sure to document the whole process for the forums.


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 24, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Thanks. I may end buying from the useful drop and some others anyway. Will be sure to document the whole process for the forums.


I heard, that tree of life bx came free with some orders in the past month from both glg and dcsc. Good luck.


----------



## Featherartist (Jan 24, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Yes my eyes always red
> .. even my dog has issues during floweing lol


Thank you so much. I thought I was going crazy because NE Oklahoma has no pollen count on anything right now. I read an article in Leafly that briefly talked about this issue but they were uncertain why industrial workers had problems when all the plants were female. I react to perfume as well, so I guess its more of an irritation than an actual allergy. I don't care how bad they smell, my nose will have to adjust. That lavendar one really has my heart!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 25, 2019)

rudyson said:


> I am around latitude 40 and it usually rains quite a bit late september and later. In 2018 my area had record rainfall around 50 inches I think, so I think I might run into problems this year as well.... I'm looking for the best value fem genetics I can find that will also do well outdoors, so if anyone has suggestions please message me. Preferably US and Canada vendors.


Try getaway mountain in Maine. They're Not feminized but he breeds all outdoor strains. The R2 he uses is a clone only here in Nova Scotia and is finished Sept 15. Potency wise the R2 would hold its own with any elite cut on these forums.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 25, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Try getaway mountain in Maine. They're Not feminized but he breeds all outdoor strains. The R2 he uses is a clone only here in Nova Scotia and is finished Sept 15. Potency wise the R2 would hold its own with any elite cut on these forums.


I would do some research on Getaway, if you check the New England out door thread from last year, it is full of complaints about molding and not finishing with people swearing not to run anything from them again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2019)

GoofyGr8pe said:


> been gone too long.
> Happy new year useful
> .What’s the new flavors coming up?


Long time no see!!! Just doin some fem restocks, also Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fem. Glad to see ya!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2019)

Sooooo happy to have this cut back in my garden!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sooooo happy to have this cut back in my garden!!!
> 
> View attachment 4271017


Looks dank. Whoishe?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Double Dipped Strawberries (DDS) 28 Days from flip,19 days since flower set.They spent 9 days in transition.
DDS#2 Spear shaped buds starting to stack and take shape.The smell has as Schwaggy put it better than I,a"sour apple",citrusy cleaner tone to it that is muted a bit compared to #1.
Some of the large fans have sprouted a tenth pinky finger.Bud set is looking diesal. 
Secondary Bud


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

DDS #1 Looks to be a chocolate covered strawberries leaner as far as bud structure is concerned. More Indica type structure. This gals nose is ! Electric loud "sour apple", citrusy, cleaner.It hits the nostrils like oven cleaner without the choking and shortness of breath.It does surprise you and would choke you if it were in an aerosol can and concentrated
#1 Secondary BudGroup shot. I really can't wait to run these gals again manipulated....and I haven't even tasted them yet.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Looks dank. Whoishe?


That is Darlins Net #6 selected and shared by my friend Dansbuds at ICMAG. Sadly he passed away last year suddenly. He was one of the good guys for sure, and he is missed by many.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS #1 Looks to be a chocolate covered strawberries leaner as far as bud structure is concerned. More Indica type structure. This gals nose is ! Electric loud "sour apple", citrusy, cleaner.It hits the nostrils like oven cleaner without the choking and shortness of breath.It does surprise you and would choke you if it were in an aerosol can and concentrated
> #1View attachment 4271136View attachment 4271137 Secondary BudView attachment 4271138Group shot.View attachment 4271139 I really can't wait to run these gals again manipulated....and I haven't even tasted them yet.


Lookin very nice!!!! I can definitely see the Chocolate Diesel resemblance in the one, and the Chocolate Covered Strawberries in the other. Pretty cool ya got 2 that lean towards both parents. Thanks a lot for the updates, I can't wait to see how they turn out for ya.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lookin very nice!!!! I can definitely see the Chocolate Diesel resemblance in the one, and the Chocolate Covered Strawberries in the other. Pretty cool ya got 2 that lean towards both parents. Thanks a lot for the updates, I can't wait to see how they turn out for ya.


No problemo brother. I can't wait either.Yea,I'm diggin' the fact that I got both parent leaners out of only 2 beans popped.It's intriguing and exciting to see the differing expressions come thru.I'm stoked to see how they'll finish up and to taste them.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is Darlins Net #6 selected and shared by my friend Dansbuds at ICMAG. Sadly he passed away last year suddenly. He was one of the good guys for sure, and he is missed by many.


I was looking thru some of those Dans bud fundraiser packs on glg last night as well as the sativa breathers. There's one don't remember which one it was Dans or the sativa which had Gooey breeder packs in it.Lol...I ALMOST,ALMOST grabbed it. Got to hold out until more DDS packs are restocked.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I was looking thru some of those Dans bud fundraiser packs on glg last night as well as the sativa breathers. There's one don't remember which one it was Dans or the sativa which had Gooey breeder packs in it.Lol...I ALMOST,ALMOST grabbed it. Got to hold out until more DDS packs are restocked.


There are some good benefit package deals to be had fer sure. There is a 1 pack of DDS in stock there as well.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

I didn't see the DDS pack listed,I would've snatched it.I'll refresh my browser and check again.Thank you.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel grown by greenmountaingrowfam on IG.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel grown by greenmountaingrowfam on IG.
> View attachment 4271475


Happen to know the finishing time on that, amigo? Mine are at 9 1/2 weeks and look like they need at least another week, but circumstances may not allow for it, which blows.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Happen to know the finishing time on that, amigo? Mine are at 9 1/2 weeks and look like they need at least another week, but circumstances may not allow for it, which blows.


I messaged him and he said that he chopped at 60 days, he said they could have gone another week but he was out of bud and was anxious to toke em. How are yours lookin???


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

Christmas Bud taking flight!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Christmas Bud taking flight!
> View attachment 4271498


AW....lil babies.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Had to use the search function to find the DDS.Have them in my cart,I'm stuck in limbo on the address screen,it's filled out but won't go to the next page.I've refreshed and closed the browser.I was getting an "could not authenticate" error when trying to login before refreshing and closing the browser.

edit* I think I have it [email protected] what's in the triple dawg?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had to use the search function to find the DDS.Have them in my cart,I'm stuck in limbo on the address screen,it's filled out but won't go to the next page.I've refreshed and closed the browser.I was getting an "could not authenticate" error when trying to login before refreshing and closing the browser.


Dammit man...that stinks!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dammit man...that stinks!!!


Lol I'm gonna get that DDS pack if even if it kills me.
I think I have it sorted out.Whats in that Triple Dawg @Useful Seeds I'm eyeing that and one of the freebies with buckeye Purp in it. Which on would u like to see run?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol I'm gonna get that DDS pack if even if it kills me.
> I think I have it sorted out.Whats in that Triple Dawg @Useful Seeds I'm eyeing that and one of the freebies with buckeye Purp in it. Which on would u like to see run?


Triple Dawg is Stardawg f3. You pick what ya want...but the Chocolate Mint OG x Buckeye.....yeah...lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I messaged him and he said that he chopped at 60 days, he said they could have gone another week but he was out of bud and was anxious to toke em. How are yours lookin???


Pale yellow leaves and solid nugs, but the hairs have barely receded and are mostly white still. I have to admit to some neglect the past 2 weeks, mostly upper 50s temperatures during lights off, so a chilly reservoir. A sweet hacienda became available on the next ridge over from mine, and I pounced on it. I've vacated the previous house, everything but Ralph, Ricky, and half the jelly pie project, which is just now showing sex. I can move them, as they're still somewhat small, but the Usefuls are gonna have to come down in days as we've cleaned and painted all the rooms except the plant room, and the flooring crew is due Wednesday.

Interesting [ to me ] side note: the internet installer, a cool cat by way of Venezuela, did a great job, and I habla un poco espanol, so we hit it off. I tipped him a joint when he was done [ Thursday ]. Thursday night he called. Said his wife asked him to see if I could spare some buds. Dije ciertamente, amigo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Triple Dawg is Stardawg f3. You pick what ya want...but the Chocolate Mint OG x Buckeye.....yeah...lol.


Had my eye on that 1 thanks.Eh....no more stardawg for me
I have enough in my GPS packs.Thanks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had my eye on that 1 thanks.Eh....no more stardawg for me
> I have enough in my GPS packs.Thanks.


Um.....no comment.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Um.....no comment.


lol...I meant I had my eye on the Choco mint og x buckeye purple.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Um.....no comment.


I'm pretty sure that's a comment.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a comment.


No comment....lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Pale yellow leaves and solid nugs, but the hairs have barely receded and are mostly white still. I have to admit to some neglect the past 2 weeks, mostly upper 50s temperatures during lights off, so a chilly reservoir. A sweet hacienda became available on the next ridge over from mine, and I pounced on it. I've vacated the previous house, everything but Ralph, Ricky, and half the jelly pie project, which is just now showing sex. I can move them, as they're still somewhat small, but the Usefuls are gonna have to come down in days as we've cleaned and painted all the rooms except the plant room, and the flooring crew is due Wednesday.
> 
> Interesting [ to me ] side note: the internet installer, a cool cat by way of Venezuela, did a great job, and I habla un poco espanol, so we hit it off. I tipped him a joint when he was done [ Thursday ]. Thursday night he called. Said his wife asked him to see if I could spare some buds. Dije ciertamente, amigo.


Congrats on the bungalo Internet/cable guy. Is YOUR cable guy now.
insert Jim Carey meme here


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not sure if any of you folks remember me stating awhile back that I was going to do an Apollo 11 Genius preservation. I did, small scale though. Here is 638 seeds. I used 3 small Genius leaning ladies, and 1 Genius looking male. I for fun threw a lil OGKB plant in there as well.


----------



## GoofyGr8pe (Jan 29, 2019)

That Darlin ...
It looks like it’s leaking a petroleum product from the flowers. 

Lovely gal!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Triple Dawg is Stardawg f3. You pick what ya want...but the Chocolate Mint OG x Buckeye.....yeah...lol.


at f3, does your stardog turn purp or take a long time to finish? just curious, thanks man


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> at f3, does your stardog turn purp or take a long time to finish? just curious, thanks man


 I popped 2 seeds, 1 male and 1 female. The female starting showing amber right at 8 weeks. I always put my finished plants in a dark room for 3 days before cutting, tomorrow I will cut. No purple at all.


----------



## Trich-o-matic (Jan 29, 2019)

althor said:


> I popped 2 seeds, 1 male and 1 female. The female starting showing amber right at 8 weeks. I always put my finished plants in a dark room for 3 days before cutting, tomorrow I will cut. No purple at all.


Lower temps may help bring out those purple hues. Shock them with 50°F temp for a day or two in the cold and they may get some color. This is my usual tactic to get blueberry crosses to show their blueberry heritage. Another benefit to the lower temps is to signal your plants that fall is ending (we already do this with lighting schedule, but few do this with temp as well) and your resin production should increase in the plants attempt to preserve itself. 

During my last grow, my power went out while i was away at work. My tent hit a low of 45°F that day during lights out. The next day, my Blue Blood and Aurora Indica started showing off a purple hue to their leaves.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)

Trich-o-matic said:


> During my last grow, my power went out while i was away at work. My tent hit a low of 45°F that day during lights out. The next day, my Blue Blood and Aurora Indica started showing off a purple hue to their leaves.


People also show that hue when they are freezing.


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2019)

Trich-o-matic said:


> Lower temps may help bring out those purple hues. Shock them with 50°F temp for a day or two in the cold and they may get some color. This is my usual tactic to get blueberry crosses to show their blueberry heritage. Another benefit to the lower temps is to signal your plants that fall is ending (we already do this with lighting schedule, but few do this with temp as well) and your resin production should increase in the plants attempt to preserve itself.
> 
> During my last grow, my power went out while i was away at work. My tent hit a low of 45°F that day during lights out. The next day, my Blue Blood and Aurora Indica started showing off a purple hue to their leaves.


 While it is true that cold temps can help bring out colors, I don't think that is what he is looking for. I think he wants the purple pheno stardawg not just a forced color change.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

althor said:


> While it is true that cold temps can help bring out colors, I don't think that is what he is looking for. I think he wants the purple pheno stardawg not just a forced color change.


looking for the opposite of that, that's the daddy of all things gps, surely out of two indica dom parents, someone found a more indica dom pheno. For God's sake, is it that hard, lmfao!

ps I also thought I seen the other day someone imitating frost on an indoor plant and packing the top of pot with cubed ice. Im not sure I want purple that bad, just sayin. Maybe it works, maybe it don't. lol


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> looking for the opposite of that, that's the daddy of all things gps, surely out of two indica dom parents, someone found a more indica dom pheno. For God's sake, is it that hard, lmfao!
> 
> ps I also thought I seen the other day someone imitating frost on an indoor plant and packing the top of pot with cubed ice. Im not sure I want purple that bad, just sayin. Maybe it works, maybe it don't. lol


 Yeah, people do some weird shit. In my opinion, there are so many strains available that turn purple without inducing it, that if you want purple, just get one of those.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 29, 2019)

get rdy to shoot me, but i never saw the allure of purple.
i mean it is cool, but idk, who cares about the color is how i mostly feel. other than bag appeal, and i don't sell it, i don't understand why ppl select for purple over other stuff. if it happens to be purple as i said cool beans, but to select for purple or to have a breeding goal of purple in 2019 to me is not that interesting. now that said the vibrant lavender purples with pinks all in the flower are gorgeous, but again it's like far far down the list of things i care about. tbh when i first started growing with super shwag bag seed i was shocked at how many turned purple so that made it even less appealing to me simply because before i grew i thought it was rare or some feat of breeding. turns out to be fairly commonplace, at least regarding the foliage. now with that said out of 20 blue dreams rn i have only one is turning purple at week 5, but it is early, but if it remains only one plant i will be shocked and that will be the least amount of purple i ever had during the winter. of course i assume much of my purple was because of the night temps in the basement i used to grow in
disclaimer, i don't meant to downplay true bred purples and blacks like urkle or black domina. those have a ton of merit and are top notch smoke but not because they are purple is how i feel


----------



## Trich-o-matic (Jan 29, 2019)

Have you tried choking your plants?


----------



## elkamino (Jan 29, 2019)

Trich-o-matic said:


> Have you tried choking your plants?


 I have not, intentionally at least. I did have to look that up though and according to the Oxford dictionary… 

Choke the verb can mean 
1.3 Prevent (a plant) from growing by depriving it of light, air, or nourishment.
_‘the bracken will choke the wild gladiolus’
_
That what you mean?


----------



## Trich-o-matic (Jan 29, 2019)

elkamino said:


> I have not, intentionally at least. I did have to look that up though and according to the Oxford dictionary…
> 
> Choke the verb can mean
> 1.3 Prevent (a plant) from growing by depriving it of light, air, or nourishment.
> ...



I totally meant quite literally choking your plant like Homer Simpson to Bart Simpson, but yeah, that should work too! 

I guess the normal text emoticons don't work up in here. So, it didn't really come across as a joke, as intended.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)

Trich-o-matic said:


> it didn't really come across as a joke, as intended.


I lol'd the first post, fwiw.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh man I have no idea what’s going on


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 29, 2019)

sorry for the picture quality i got a shitty $100 phone i abuse on the daily the lense is all scuffed up and it makes everything a little out of focus.
anyway, just a cpl quick shots of ssdd x jabba seedlings/veg. there is one mutant little one in the pic as well that is actuall an xmass bud that was stunted but started growing again all weird. imma see what happens with it, for science of course 
the other larger ones in the frame are cpl freebies i had left from a while back. if anyone wants to know what any ware just ask

**not pictured i am also sprouting(most have tap roots already) 10 choc mint og x choc trip from useful and 10 jabbas f2(jabbas made by shwaggyP(hope it is cool i mentioned him) ***

first up is the ugly duckling. this germination started on xmass(over a month ago) lol, this is where she sits, at about 1" tall lol. it was stunted completely with just cotyldons for like weeks then started growing again all weird. i am thinking she will straighten out in the end we shall see

the middle one is the is the xmass mutant the rest ssdd x jabbas the one in front is a just a late bloomer that germed a week after the others and is admitedly growing slow.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 30, 2019)

JBC seeds has some of the new diesel fems. https://www.jbcseeds.com/useful/


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 30, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> JBC seeds has some of the new diesel fems. https://www.jbcseeds.com/useful/


Well, there goes a bunch more money I didnt have. 

Did I miss the announcement? Is dc and or glg getting these also?

Thanks for the heads up btw @TWest65


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Well, there goes a bunch more money I didnt have.
> 
> Did I miss the announcement? Is dc and or glg getting these also?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up btw @TWest65


You didn't miss out, they were just listed a lil earlier today. DCSE has some, and GLG will be getting some as well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

I would have liked to have treated these a little better in their golden days, and also given them another week, but no can do - had to have the house emptied today. So these are the orange cookies x chocolate diesel [?] at 68 days.
Ricky and Ralph
 
Ralph
   
Ricky, sitting in some sunshine.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I would have liked to have treated these a little better in their golden days, and also given them another week, but no can do - had to have the house emptied today. So these are the orange cookies x chocolate diesel [?] at 68 days.
> Ricky and Ralph
> View attachment 4273709
> Ralph
> ...


Nice!!! Thanks a bunch for postin up the pics. What types of smells are ya gettin???


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice!!! Thanks a bunch for postin up the pics. What types of smells are ya gettin???


I knew some rascal was going to ask me that....I'm about the worst I know for smells....but after stripping them both, the lingering smell on my fingers is pine of all things !


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I knew some rascal was going to ask me that....I'm about the worst I know for smells....but after stripping them both, the lingering smell on my fingers is pine of all things !


Hahahaha!!! I thought I was the worst at smell descriptions.....I reckon I was wrong....hahahahaha. Just messin with ya. Congratulations on the new homestead by the way, if ya need anything as far as genetics give me a holler.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahaha!!! I thought I was the worst at smell descriptions.....I reckon I was wrong....hahahahaha. Just messin with ya. Congratulations on the new homestead by the way, if ya need anything as far as genetics give me a holler.


Much thanks, amigo. The 1st from scratch run at the new Ponderosa is all popped and in gravel, including 4 of your Christmas present Banana Kush, 4 HG's Banana Punchsicle, and 6 GPS Texas Butter. Plan is to clone then flower them all, and select the best of each for a late spring horizontal mambo.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks, amigo. The 1st from scratch run at the new Ponderosa is all popped and in gravel, including 4 of your Christmas present Banana Kush, 4 HG's Banana Punchsicle, and 6 GPS Texas Butter. Plan is to clone then flower them all, and select the best of each for a late spring horizontal mambo.


you gonna like the banana kush, muchacho, muy feugo. Look to be a faster finisher that bulks up and by all early tester bud accounts, some real head spinner with that creamy, nanner plaintain kind a taste. jme


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> you gonna like the banana kush, muchacho, muy feugo. Look to be a faster finisher that bulks up and by all early tester bud accounts, some real head spinner with that creamy, nanner plaintain kind a taste. jme


It's my 1st trek into the banana jungle. I put off an orange voyage for this one, and am pretty stoked in ex ci ta tions.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm a bit glad I missed the fem drop by a day.That's as much as I'll say.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> It's my 1st trek into the banana jungle. I put off an orange voyage for this one, and am pretty stoked in ex ci ta tions.


Amos....make room and pop a couple of them Bag of Oranges seeds....you can thank me later.....lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok I'm kidding myself p.Maybe not glad.Damn why did I click that jbc link!? Some nice fem drops you sprang on us Useful.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Amos....make room and pop a couple of them Bag of Oranges seeds....you can thank me later.....lol.


Gracias, seed shifu. I'm holding them back for the late spring orange fest. As all 14 banana beans popped, and the jelly pie project is still 2/3 ahead, I just don't have space at the moment, But they be next, sifu.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I would have liked to have treated these a little better in their golden days, and also given them another week, but no can do - had to have the house emptied today. So these are the orange cookies x chocolate diesel [?] at 68 days.
> Ricky and Ralph
> View attachment 4273709
> Ralph
> ...


wow bro those are spectacular i love when stuff rainbows like that. it's like fall in New England lol. the funny part was i was on that jbc link and that strain popped right out to me i came back to the thread and saw your pic and i was like fuck i need that in my life


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> wow bro those are spectacular i love when stuff rainbows like that. it's like fall in New England lol. the funny part was i was on that jbc link and that strain popped right out to me i came back to the thread and saw your pic and i was like fuck i need that in my life


Hahahaha....it happens..lol. I can't wait to see @sharptater update on the one he is runnin.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahaha....it happens..lol. I can't wait to see @sharptater update on the one he is runnin.


mind if i ask how/why you deicided to reverse the choc diesel as opposed to the chem d when selecting the parents? or it is a random decision. pretty sure both parents were clone only cuts right?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> mind if i ask how/why you deicided to reverse the choc diesel as opposed to the chem d when selecting the parents? or it is a random decision. pretty sure both parents were clone only cuts right?


think he stated he didn't get much if any pollen outta the chemD, some of us was pestering him on the ChemD s1's and crosses, lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> mind if i ask how/why you deicided to reverse the choc diesel as opposed to the chem d when selecting the parents? or it is a random decision. pretty sure both parents were clone only cuts right?


Bodyne hit the nail on the head. I had reversed the Chem D wanting to make some S1's and a few crosses. She put out very little pollen, so fortunately at the same time I had ole faithful, Chocolate Diesel pumping out copious amounts of pollen like she always does. SO...Chem D x Chocolate Diesel was not my original intention during this project. I was going to to do that cross later, but due to the circumstances that I explained it happened earlier.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> wow bro those are spectacular i love when stuff rainbows like that. it's like fall in New England lol. the funny part was i was on that jbc link and that strain popped right out to me i came back to the thread and saw your pic and i was like fuck i need that in my life


Whatever I can do to help sell a pack. 

So which one did you like - Ricky or Ralph?


----------



## quiescent (Jan 30, 2019)

Snagged both of the chem x chocolate diesel crosses, pretty hyped to see what nastiness I can find.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Snagged both of the chem x chocolate diesel crosses, pretty hyped to see what nastiness I can find.


Dang man!!! Thanks a bunch for the support. I really appreciate it.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Bodyne hit the nail on the head. I had reversed the Chem D wanting to make some S1's and a few crosses. She put out very little pollen, so fortunately at the same time I had ole faithful, Chocolate Diesel pumping out copious amounts of pollen like she always does. SO...Chem D x Chocolate Diesel was not my original intention during this project. I was going to to do that cross later, but due to the circumstances that I explained it happened earlier.


oh right i rememebr reading that now mb and thanks bodyne


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Whatever I can do to help sell a pack.
> 
> So which one did you like - Ricky or Ralph?


hard to say ricky is definitely the well dressed one, but i have a feeling ralph is the wild one and is looking like an outlier... see what i did there..."outlier". imma give myself a slow clap for that one


----------



## quiescent (Jan 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang man!!! Thanks a bunch for the support. I really appreciate it.


The chocolate diesel s1s I ran were very nice. On round 2 with 4 out of the 10 I popped. Kind of a no brainer. Feel like one of the cool kids growing this gear, imo way more interesting than a lot of stuff getting released.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> hard to say ricky is definitely the well dressed one, but i have a feeling ralph is the wild one and is looking like an outlier... see what i did there..."outlier". imma give myself a slow clap for that one


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The chocolate diesel s1s I ran were very nice. On round 2 with 4 out of the 10 I popped. Kind of a no brainer. Feel like one of the cool kids growing this gear, imo way more interesting than a lot of stuff getting released.


You are too kind man...thanks a bunch.


----------



## z.bud (Jan 31, 2019)

LL x TE
 

Just throwing up a couple of pictures of (Lotus Larry x Tranquil elephantizer) 

Nice purple stalks and smelling like pure crushed up pine needles.

Day 29 of flower


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 31, 2019)

thanks brotha i am honored to receive a pack of these.  
... and that sticker lol, that was my face when i opened these i am pretty sure


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 31, 2019)

DCSE has the seeds now, too. https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Useful-Seeds/c/31134016


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 31, 2019)

z.bud said:


> View attachment 4273942
> LL x TE
> View attachment 4273943
> 
> ...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 31, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> thanks brotha i am honored to receive a pack of these.
> ... and that sticker lol, that was my face when i opened these i am pretty sure
> 
> View attachment 4274297 View attachment 4274298


Hahahaha,the hahaha was about the sticker, glad ya got em safe and sound.


----------



## waltersobchak12 (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you Useful Seeds for supplying affordably price fem beans. 

I don't usually post, just wanted to say thanks and that your work is very much appreciated.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 1, 2019)

@Useful Seeds didn't want to bother you with a DM but you mentioned the santa cruz cut of blue dream to me before. can you tell me if that is known to seed itself a little bit? i wouldn't say herm at all, but like consistent cpl beans each harvest


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 1, 2019)

waltersobchak12 said:


> Thank you Useful Seeds for supplying affordably price fem beans.
> 
> I don't usually post, just wanted to say thanks and that your work is very much appreciated.


That is so kind of you, thanks a bunch!! You are very welcome, and thank you for your support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 1, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> @Useful Seeds didn't want to bother you with a DM but you mentioned the santa cruz cut of blue dream to me before. can you tell me if that is known to seed itself a little bit? i wouldn't say herm at all, but like consistent cpl beans each harvest


I have not had any issues like that at all with the Santa Cruz cut. Hmmmmm


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have not had any issues like that at all with the Santa Cruz cut. Hmmmmm


That's a great feature in a plant. Free shirleys.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 1, 2019)

lol


Amos Otis said:


> That's a great feature in a plant. Free shirleys.


i actually did mean it as a positive lol. i count on those. i didnt think this was that cut lol. it was from a dank bag of bd that obviously did the same thing on the breeder. beings i smoke it all myself the few beans r handy it was all i had lying around when i fired up the closet again


----------



## Featherartist (Feb 2, 2019)

We are 5 weeks into bloom on Landos Stash. Growing in fox farm ocean soil and using big bloom nutrients. I know it's normal to have some yellowing of leaves. Do these look ok or do we have something else we need to be doing?


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 2, 2019)

Just picked these up looking forward to the Christmas tree bud cross especially 

What’s the background of dank Sinatra?

Thanks useful seeds and shout out DCSE

 

Magoo


----------



## Trich-o-matic (Feb 2, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> We are 5 weeks into bloom on Landos Stash. Growing in fox farm ocean soil and using big bloom nutrients. I know it's normal to have some yellowing of leaves. Do these look ok or do we have something else we need to be doing?


Looks like a little nitrogen deficiency, but I am new to this. What is your feeding schedule?


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 2, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Just picked these up looking forward to the Christmas tree bud cross especially
> 
> What’s the background of dank Sinatra?
> 
> ...


Just a heads up, I recently picked up some of those Tree of Life bx seeds, planted four and have one above ground. Planted 4 Purple Chocolate from Useful and 4 of a personal chuck at the same time and all are up and going strong. The tree of life might need some extra care to get going. I am going to try another round shortly, was really looking forward to running it outdoor this summer.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Just a heads up, I recently picked up some of those Tree of Life bx seeds, planted four and have one above ground. Planted 4 Purple Chocolate from Useful and 4 of a personal chuck at the same time and all are up and going strong. The tree of life might need some extra care to get going. I am going to try another round shortly, was really looking forward to running it outdoor this summer.


Thanks for the heads up appreciate it, they were just gonna go to the side anyways for the future , or for a friend. I haven’t seen much info on them 

Just finished a Dank Sinatra search and yes this sounds like something I need after all the indica cuts I have 

The Chocolate Christmas tree bud is gonna have some fun fiery phenos I feel it


----------



## Featherartist (Feb 2, 2019)

Trich-o-matic said:


> Looks like a little nitrogen deficiency, but I am new to this. What is your feeding schedule?


They get 2TBSP in a gallon of water every 3 days. There is no nitrogen in the food because you don't feed nitrogen in bloom. I know that the yellowing is the plant using up the nitrogen in the leaves. I just didn't know if I should be worried at some point because we're still have a long way to go and the yellowing is all the way up to some of the buds.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 2, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> They get 2TBSP in a gallon of water every 3 days. There is no nitrogen in the food because you don't feed nitrogen in bloom. I know that the yellowing is the plant using up the nitrogen in the leaves. I just didn't know if I should be worried at some point because we're still have a long way to go and the yellowing is all the way up to some of the buds.


You were given the correct answer IMO, they still need some N in flower, not AS MUCH as veg, but enough to keep going


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 2, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> They get 2TBSP in a gallon of water every 3 days. There is no nitrogen in the food because you don't feed nitrogen in bloom. I know that the yellowing is the plant using up the nitrogen in the leaves. I just didn't know if I should be worried at some point because we're still have a long way to go and the yellowing is all the way up to some of the buds.


I kind of stay with my veg formula for almost 2 weeks after flip so that they have enough nitrogen during the transition.I will start flowering nuts late in the second week. Your girls look good other than needing a little nitrogen.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah they look good but seem to def need nitrogen. Anyone that has ran the double dipped strawberry, what can be expected in terms of aroma, taste, and the size it gets to be fully mature with about a 4 week veg? I have a small space and just curious. Thanks in advance to everyone.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

Missed my usual weekly update by 3 days.Friday was their 5th week from flip.Today is 38 days from flip 29 days from flower set.

Well,well,well.DDS#2 must've heard me lusting after the loudness of #1 and decided..
"yea she may smell *louder*,but can she stack like me!?" Goodness gracious #2 is gonna be a beast!
Her smell has gotten stronger,still not as loud as #1. It looks like she's gonna put out tho.

#1 is stacking nicely,has more frost coverage at the moment and of course she smells lovely.I see some of her hairs turning,I'm not sure if it's some stray pollen(from a chuck of some bagseed and Jelly Pie pollen)sweat from me being in there,or me touching the buds because I'm addicted to her pheromones...eh,I mean scent.

To be continued.....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

.....DDS #2  Secondary bud DDS#1
Secondary bud I have to tuck these large ass fan leaves,they hide a lot of nuggage!

***I had to copy n paste these.I posted them in the wrong thread. I'll try to fix the photos once I delete my posts from the other thread.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

Half-assed side by side for comparison.Hard to get a true angle right now.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Half-assed side by side for comparison.Hard to get a true angle right now.View attachment 4276914


How tall are those girls exactly? Thinking about running some DDS.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Half-assed side by side for comparison.Hard to get a true angle right now.View attachment 4276914


How tall are those girls exactly? Thinking about running some DDS.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How tall are those girls exactly? Thinking about running some DDS.


Roughly 4' from the top of the pot.They are sitting in A 2 gal bucket on top of a 3.5 gal bucket. I'll get the tape out at lights on. 

easy 3x stretch. I'll tame that on the second run.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> .....DDS #2View attachment 4276907 View attachment 4276908 Secondary budView attachment 4276909 DDS#1View attachment 4276910View attachment 4276911View attachment 4276912
> Secondary budView attachment 4276913 I have to tuck these large ass fan leaves,they hide a lot of nuggage!
> 
> ***I had to copy n paste these.I posted them in the wrong thread. I'll try to fix the photos once I delete my posts from the other thread.


Lookin good man!!!! As always thanks for the updates.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lookin good man!!!! As always thanks for the updates.


Thank you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2019)

useful,

have you ever done anything close to an Island Sweet Skunk?? my old caregiver grew that for me and it was the best tasting strain i've ever had. i can't find anybody that has that strain as a breeder. 
have you ever heard of it or tried it? 

thanks! RKY


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2019)

I have not had any, but have heard of it fer sure. Right now I have some Skunk x Bag of Oranges fem seeds baking. Bag of Oranges is Blood Orange x Tangerine Power that I made a few years back, I hunted through them and found a super orange lady, an orange unlike anything I have ever experienced in all of my days. @HydroRed ran some of the Bag of Oranges fems and can attest to the terps.I also have some of them cookin as well, along with Chem 91 skva x Bag of Oranges fems .


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> useful,
> 
> have you ever done anything close to an Island Sweet Skunk?? my old caregiver grew that for me and it was the best tasting strain i've ever had. i can't find anybody that has that strain as a breeder.
> have you ever heard of it or tried it?
> ...


It seems to be in about every dispensary I've been in. There's gotta be a few cuts floating around co. I'll keep my eyes out for ya.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 6, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> We are 5 weeks into bloom on Landos Stash. Growing in fox farm ocean soil and using big bloom nutrients. I know it's normal to have some yellowing of leaves. Do these look ok or do we have something else we need to be doing?


idk if those tips are from an N burn way earlier but if not then i think N may cause more burn and this may be just an early senescence, and it may just be best to let er fade out with your current regiment for the last 3 weeks if that is 5 weeks from sex. i'm am just offering another possibility, the other ppl may be right and N would do the trick.
*could be light or heat burning tips to and in that case ignore my hypothesis there lol, but if temps and lights are fine then..*
**of note i have had some bad luck with ff, could be my local source but i gave it up after 3 grows while back**


----------



## althor (Feb 6, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> useful,
> 
> have you ever done anything close to an Island Sweet Skunk?? my old caregiver grew that for me and it was the best tasting strain i've ever had. i can't find anybody that has that strain as a breeder.
> have you ever heard of it or tried it?
> ...


Peakseedsbc has a sweet skunk. Not sure how it compares to "Island sweet skunk", but Peak is pretty reputable if you want to give it a chance.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> @HydroRed ran some of the Bag of Oranges


yeah, he told me about that one. sounds like a good one for sure.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 6, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> idk if those tips are from an N burn way earlier but if not then i think N may cause more burn and this may be just an early senescence, and it may just be best to let er fade out with your current regiment for the last 3 weeks if that is 5 weeks from sex. i'm am just offering another possibility, the other ppl may be right and N would do the trick.
> *could be light or heat burning tips to and in that case ignore my hypothesis there lol, but if temps and lights are fine then..*
> **of note i have had some bad luck with ff, could be my local source but i gave it up after 3 grows while back**


A magnesium deficiency can also cause "burning" tips. The other accompanying visual, interveinal chlorosis (_yellow between leaf veins_), can be hard to detect when occurring alongside a nitrogen deficiency as there is no relative "green" to compare. Magnesium tip burn usually creeps up the leaves more so than a nitrogen toxicity if not corrected. Also, the lack of dark green in the leaves, no sign of "clawing" further suggests possible magnesium deficiency.

I've found the FoxFarm soil can carry a plant for a few weeks before requiring supplemental nutrients.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2019)

I was just browsing DCSE when what do my eyes see? Chocolate Covered Strawberries X Chocolate Diesel! $60 for 10 fems?
Uhhhh - Sold!
Thanks Useful Seeds


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have not had any, but have heard of it fer sure. Right now I have some Skunk x Bag of Oranges fem seeds baking. Bag of Oranges is Blood Orange x Tangerine Power that I made a few years back, I hunted through them and found a super orange lady, an orange unlike anything I have ever experienced in all of my days. @HydroRed ran some of the Bag of Oranges fems and can attest to the terps.I also have some of them cookin as well, along with Chem 91 skva x Bag of Oranges fems .


Funny, I was just telling him about those yesterday in a pm lol
Is that skunk crossed with the Bag of Oranges what I think it might be?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Funny, I was just telling him about those yesterday in a pm lol
> Is that skunk crossed with the Bag of Oranges what I think it might be?


That is funny. And yes, you would be correct. While the lady I am using does not have that nasty RKS scent, she is a smelly gal.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> I was just browsing DCSE when what do my eyes see? Chocolate Covered Strawberries X Chocolate Diesel! $60 for 10 fems?
> Uhhhh - Sold!
> Thanks Useful Seeds


Thank you for the support!!!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have not had any, but have heard of it fer sure. Right now I have some Skunk x Bag of Oranges fem seeds baking. Bag of Oranges is Blood Orange x Tangerine Power that I made a few years back, I hunted through them and found a super orange lady, an orange unlike anything I have ever experienced in all of my days. @HydroRed ran some of the Bag of Oranges fems and can attest to the terps.I also have some of them cookin as well, along with Chem 91 skva x Bag of Oranges fems .




Useful, is there anywhere that has bag of oranges available? I’m a huge fan of the orange smelling stuff, ran some tangilope that rocked but this cross sounds like it would be even better in terms of “orange” scent


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Useful, is there anywhere that has bag of oranges available? I’m a huge fan of the orange smelling stuff, ran some tangilope that rocked but this cross sounds like it would be even better in terms of “orange” scent


I'm sorry, not at the moment, but there will be soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2019)

First smoke test of Ralph and Ricky went very well. I hit 1/3 of a joint of Ricky, and mi amigo burned a small bud of Ralph in his glass piece. We're doing work on the old homestead to prep it for sale. My work came to a halt, but my storytelling went into overdrive. An hour later I left so my friend could get back to work. He's eager to get a few buds of Ralph. I'll have some trimmed bud shots up soon, but for now, the report from here is "tasty and enjoyable; _highly _worthwhile weed".


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> First smoke test of Ralph and Ricky went very well. I hit 1/3 of a joint of Ricky, and mi amigo burned a small bud of Ralph in his glass piece. We're doing work on the old homestead to prep it for sale. My work came to a halt, but my storytelling went into overdrive. An hour later I left so my friend could get back to work. He's eager to get a few buds of Ralph. I'll have some trimmed bud shots up soon, but for now, the report from here is "tasty and enjoyable; _highly _worthwhile weed".


Awesome!! That's what I like to hear fer sure. Thanks a bunch for the support, and the report. I look forward to the nug shots!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> First smoke test of Ralph and Ricky went very well.


I neglected to mention that those are the two plants I got from orange cookies x chocolate diesel. Peeps might know, others might not,


----------



## pthobson (Feb 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lookin good man!!!! As always thanks for the updates.


Hey, how’s the orange cookies x chocolate diesel compare in stature to the DDS? I do not have a lot of height to work with and just curious. Plants will be in 3 gallon pots.


----------



## reynescabruner (Feb 6, 2019)

@Useful your good deed is really inspiring. So jealous of those beautiful pics where seeds came from you. Crosses turned out very great.


----------



## Space Hick (Feb 7, 2019)

Just wanted to say thanks to useful, your stuff is top notch dude. Easy to grow and full of beautiful funky magic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

Trimmed Ralph buds [oc x cd]


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4278150 View attachment 4278151
> 
> Trimmed Ralph buds [oc x cd]


who won after the smoke test?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hey, how’s the orange cookies x chocolate diesel compare in stature to the DDS? I do not have a lot of height to work with and just curious. Plants will be in 3 gallon pots.


@CoB_nUt said his DDS stretched like 3x, the Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel doesn't stretch like that unless you get one that leans towards the Chocolate Diesel side of things.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> who won after the smoke test?


Ralph slam dunked, but Ricky responded with a three. Rematch soon.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2019)

I know some of us were talking about the Bag of Oranges and I was not sure if I ever posted a picture of her. Here she is very pregnant...lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2019)

In my small run of "Bag of Oranges" I got a 2 differnt phenos. Unfortunately, I didnt get a lot of pics on that run. The ones that stayed green were the terp bombs of the 2 phenos. Both phenos grew the same size, stretch etc. A nice strain I will surely run again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> In my small run of "Bag of Oranges" I got a 2 differnt phenos. Unfortunately, I didnt get a lot of pics on that run. The ones that stayed green were the terp bombs of the 2 phenos. Both phenos grew the same size, stretch etc. A nice strain I will surely run again.
> View attachment 4278320


Ahh, the 4 tops...nice. Thanks a bunch for posting them up again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Ahh, the 4 tops...nice. Thanks a bunch for posting them up again.


"Standing in the Shadows of Love"


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Standing in the Shadows of Love"


I remember that tune!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Standing in the Shadows of Love"


"I can't help myself"


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2019)

Y


thenotsoesoteric said:


> "I can't help myself"


Yep!!!


----------



## Jimi808 (Feb 8, 2019)

Aloha, Incoming


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2019)

Huge shout out to Useful and Schwaggy. I really can't say thank you enough. You guys are awesome!!!! 
Gotta love the wolf wrapping paper 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Huge shout out to Useful and Schwaggy. I really can't say thank you enough. You guys are awesome!!!!
> Gotta love the wolf wrapping paper
> View attachment 4278697
> View attachment 4278700
> ...


Awesome!!! Glad ya got em safe and sound.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Awesome!!! Glad ya got em safe and sound.


I was truly blown away by the kindness of the offer of the pack of s1s. This is incredible. I have a lot of research to do lol

Cheers


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Huge shout out to Useful and Schwaggy. I really can't say thank you enough. You guys are awesome!!!!
> Gotta love the wolf wrapping paper
> View attachment 4278697
> View attachment 4278700
> ...


Happy to help.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Happy to help.


This is way above and beyond helping. This is seriously amazing to me. 
THANK YOU both

Cheers


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Huge shout out to Useful and Schwaggy. I really can't say thank you enough. You guys are awesome!!!!
> Gotta love the wolf wrapping paper
> View attachment 4278697
> View attachment 4278700
> ...


looking good. i got jabbas and jabbaxssdd in veg/seedling form rn. 
happy to report 100% germ on the 10 jabbas f2 and the 10 mint choc trips
i only got 5 out of 7 of the jabbasxssdd to germ but hey overall we are rollin. i think the other 2 i got impatient on may have even broken the one pulling the shell off the cotyldon. all in all very healthy viable seeds and plants. cant wait to flower these out. the jabbaxssdd will be going in flower with the last of my EU stuff prolly early march and then abouta month after that the choc mint trip and the jabba f2. that's the plan for now. maybe we will be sharing nug shots in cpl months. can't wait to see how yours turn out. try not to make look bad


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 8, 2019)

damn, jealous of the haul, and what I've been seeing on this page. Heard the jabba is a lower yield but its pure fire, I bet that sunshine cross one will be where it is at. @useful is there anywhere to buy your JBC freebies as an actual order? hah I was looking at the page but all the freebies are what I wanted to buy the most, specifically the Dank Sinatra and Genius F2/4's.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, jealous of the haul, and what I've been seeing on this page. Heard the jabba is a lower yield but its pure fire, I bet that sunshine cross one will be where it is at. @useful is there anywhere to buy your JBC freebies as an actual order? hah I was looking at the page but all the freebies are what I wanted to buy the most, specifically the Dank Sinatra and Genius F2/4's.


Was in a similar spot once, ended up picking two that sounded interesting to get the freebies, gave the "paid for" packs to a buddy for his birth day and hung on to the freebies. Win win!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 8, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Was in a similar spot once, ended up picking two that sounded interesting to get the freebies, gave the "paid for" packs to a buddy for his birth day and hung on to the freebies. Win win!


Hah yeah I'd buy 2 freebies to get the other 2 freebies right now. It all sounds good, but those 4, by far, are the most intriguing. 

I grew out ASS before and like it quite a bit, so the pine tree ass sounds pretty good too.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, jealous of the haul, and what I've been seeing on this page. Heard the jabba is a lower yield but its pure fire, I bet that sunshine cross one will be where it is at. @useful is there anywhere to buy your JBC freebies as an actual order? hah I was looking at the page but all the freebies are what I wanted to buy the most, specifically the Dank Sinatra and Genius F2/4's.


i agree i only have 5 jabbaxssdd i better get a cpl fems to pick from lol, or a killer male be second choice, but yea, i bet it is fire to so lets pray for girls


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Feb 9, 2019)

Just started one of your chocolate diesel s1 I am a small time closet grower with a flower room of 4 medium size plants usually yielding 2-3 oz per. I can’t wait to see what your seeds can do in my little but well tested set up! Thanks for the gentics useful and hello cummunity


----------



## Featherartist (Feb 9, 2019)

Landos stash smells amazing! Week 6.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 9, 2019)

All the ghost growers cryin in the Cannaventure thread really need to try @Useful Seeds Banana kush s1's if released again. Faster flowering, shorter, decent producing plant with a very good sneaky buzz, and that creamy plantain/banana taste. Very well done, doesnt' taste quite like the banana og Ive had in the past, but I believe the buzz is a tad stronger, jme and jmho.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> All the ghost growers cryin in the Cannaventure thread really need to try @Useful Seeds Banana kush s1's if released again. Faster flowering, shorter, decent producing plant with a very good sneaky buzz, and that creamy plantain/banana taste. Very well done, doesnt' taste quite like the banana og Ive had in the past, but I believe the buzz is a tad stronger, jme and jmho.


Good and timely info. I have 4 just underway, along w/ 6 Texas Butter [ GPS] and 4 Banana Punchsicle [HG]. Gonna clone, then hopefully find a likeable Bruce in the TB for a lovefest.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> All the ghost growers cryin in the Cannaventure thread really need to try @Useful Seeds Banana kush s1's if released again. Faster flowering, shorter, decent producing plant with a very good sneaky buzz, and that creamy plantain/banana taste. Very well done, doesnt' taste quite like the banana og Ive had in the past, but I believe the buzz is a tad stronger, jme and jmho.


Dont think I have seen anyone crying, just reporting issues which are well documented with several strains from CV. Having said that, I agree that it looks like Useful has some very good offerings. 

Is there a place to buy said beans that ships to Canada? @Useful Seeds?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Dont think I have seen anyone crying, just reporting issues which are well documented with several strains from CV. Having said that, I agree that it looks like Useful has some very good offerings.
> 
> Is there a place to buy said beans that ships to Canada? @Useful Seeds?


Great Lake Genetics is the first one that comes to mind. Has Usefuls gear , some great freebies, and is run by some top notch stand up folks.

Cheers


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Great Lake Genetics is the first one that comes to mind. Has Usefuls gear , some great freebies, and is run by some top notch stand up folks.
> 
> Cheers


 Should have prefaced with CC or PayPal. Not into mailing cash


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Should have prefaced with CC or PayPal. Not into mailing cash


Then as someone who is in the same boat as yourself, I am not so sure if there is other options. 
Maybe someone with more knowledge then myself can weigh in. 
I can say that I do plan on breaking my phobia of sending cash with this years seed order. I feel like if it is sent registered then it cuts down on any postal misshapenings. I have zero worries on GLGs end.

Cheers


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2019)

It sucks that financial institutions, government and general society dont just accept what is inevitably the coming and allow businesses today operate a transparently. With legalization (actually it decriminalization) in canada you'd think this would have changed...

Just let these businesses accept CC ffs. I have been burned with cash a few times over the past 15 years. Just cant do it anymore. 

At any rate, I wont derail the thread anymore, if anyone know the above let me know. 

Thanks,


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 9, 2019)

james bean, dcseedexchange, glg


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

I've never sent anything but cash (in country and out). Send your cash/M.O. in a box, not an envelope. It keeps the postal workers honest, and they cant tell what it is unlike if sent in an envelope. Always get tracking and insurance.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> james bean, dcseedexchange, glg


Thanks, I actually just checked and JBSC will do PayPal and ship. Appeciate it!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2019)

I had some de seeded flowers and trim backing up on me, decided to get to work and make some hash for the stash. Pretty happy with the yield, that's not a mini Bic...lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I had some de seeded flowers and trim backing up on me, decided to get to work and make some hash for the stash. Pretty happy with the yield, that's not a mini Bic...lol.
> 
> View attachment 4279472 View attachment 4279473


That hash looks great! Would you mind telling me a little bit about the Appalachian Pine? Whats the smoke like? Does it grow like the ASS does? I found it, from the 3 fems I have, to be a great yielder and have a really nice structure, especially the lemon pheno. I am trying to figure out what I want to get the apollo, lol. thank you. 

i'm also curious on any strains that have a sort of halitosis smell/taste to them. Those strains always put me on my ass.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That hash looks great! Would you mind telling me a little bit about the Appalachian Pine? Whats the smoke like? Does it grow like the ASS does? I found it, from the 3 fems I have, to be a great yielder and have a really nice structure, especially the lemon pheno. I am trying to figure out what I want to get the apollo, lol. thank you.
> 
> i'm also curious on any strains that have a sort of halitosis smell/taste to them. Those strains always put me on my ass.


To be honest I can't tell ya what it smokes like. That was released due to the lineage involved. Ass is a bad ass and so is the Christmas Tree Bud. Here is a pic of the ASS mom, and a pic of the Christmas Tree Bud male


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> To be honest I can't tell ya what it smokes like. That was released due to the lineage involved. Ass is a bad ass and so is the Christmas Tree Bud. Here is a pic of the ASS mom, and a pic of the Christmas Tree Bud male
> 
> View attachment 4279515 View attachment 4279517


hah I already went ahead and ordered that, along with the Skunk being beaten with oranges (I forgot wht it was lol) because I really wanted the Dank Sinatras and teh Apollos. So thank you for making those! I am excited to run all 4 when they get here.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hah I already went ahead and ordered that, along with the Skunk being beaten with oranges (I forgot wht it was lol) because I really wanted the Dank Sinatras and teh Apollos. So thank you for making those! I am excited to run all 4 when they get here.


Thanks a bunch for the support!!!! I know that that you are not a huge fan of feminized gear, but that Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel that ya ordered is top notch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel that ya ordered is top notch.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2019)

I normally run the flowers and trim once then toss it. I decided to run it again because I still saw some goodies in there, Glad I ran it again!!!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I normally run the flowers and trim once then toss it. I decided to run it again because I still saw some goodies in there, Glad I ran it again!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4279531 View attachment 4279532


man you bubble hash guys impress me. i bought bags cpl years ago, used em twice...it was way way too much work, and a mess lol. i am not a bho guy but it is just too easy to do and you can do a smaller batch. i have a 20ton press now tho. i wish i could easily make good bubble, seems like more of an art than other methods to me. i am gonna buy screens one of these days for sift as that is similar at least then i can pres it or make temple balls


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the support!!!! I know that that you are not a huge fan of feminized gear, but that Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel that ya ordered is top notch.


ya know, im trying to be more open to new things. I looked at one site (dcse?) that had all the descriptions, then ordered on james bean. It is a phenotype I have not had present in my garden and i am interested. Plus looked SUPER good. thank you for what you do. very excited for the apollo!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> man you bubble hash guys impress me. i bought bags cpl years ago, used em twice...it was way way too much work, and a mess lol. i am not a bho guy but it is just too easy to do and you can do a smaller batch. i have a 20ton press now tho. i wish i could easily make good bubble, seems like more of an art than other methods to me. i am gonna buy screens one of these days for sift as that is similar at least then i can pres it or make temple balls


I am curious how you made yer hash with the bags, please tell me yer process.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 9, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Then as someone who is in the same boat as yourself, I am not so sure if there is other options.
> Maybe someone with more knowledge then myself can weigh in.
> I can say that I do plan on breaking my phobia of sending cash with this years seed order. I feel like if it is sent registered then it cuts down on any postal misshapenings. I have zero worries on GLGs end.
> 
> Cheers


i wouldn't hesitate to send cash or a money order man. pop it in a birthday card and send it.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am curious how you made yer hash with the bags, please tell me yer process.


well i bought a set off "knock off bubble bags" meaning cheaper ones. it was freezing cold out on my patio dead of winter i broke up ice to make it kinda jagged and i basically stirred and aggregated the shit out of it. i don't rememebr specifics like how long and all, the main issue was the recovery. it was way more a hassle than it looked getting the hash out of the bags. took a while,. the whole process from start to cleaned uop was many hours and i only got a cpl grams. i do know one main problem was the stuf i used. i never had the nerve to thro good flower in there which is prolly what is needed for anything decent. i was trying to recover sugar leaf trichs and i even put some larger fan leave in there thinking some trich be on the stems lol. for the huge amount i put in tho i thought i'd get more. because of that i never tried with real bud and these days i donlt trim most of the sugar leaves till i smoke it. part lazy part i feel it protects the bud trichs and keeps em on the buds when handling during the dry and cure. when i pull out my weed for the day i crumble off the sugar leaves in a big jar i collect em in and when it is full i run it thru bho 10min done. i have a sealed bho thing from best value vac. not closed loop but the kind that has valves
** regarding the bubble tho the color was a little green i think i battered it too much... they were also 5 gallon buckets and bags i used


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> To be honest I can't tell ya what it smokes like. That was released due to the lineage involved. Ass is a bad ass and so is the Christmas Tree Bud. Here is a pic of the ASS mom, and a pic of the Christmas Tree Bud male
> 
> View attachment 4279515 View attachment 4279517


wow those leaves are thinner than i expected on that xmass bud male


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> well i bought a set off "knock off bubble bags" meaning cheaper ones. it was freezing cold out on my patio dead of winter i broke up ice to make it kinda jagged and i basically stirred and aggregated the shit out of it. i don't rememebr specifics like how long and all, the main issue was the recovery. it was way more a hassle than it looked getting the hash out of the bags. took a while,. the whole process from start to cleaned uop was many hours and i only got a cpl grams. i do know one main problem was the stuf i used. i never had the nerve to thro good flower in there which is prolly what is needed for anything decent. i was trying to recover sugar leaf trichs and i even put some larger fan leave in there thinking some trich be on the stems lol. for the huge amount i put in tho i thought i'd get more. because of that i never tried with real bud and these days i donlt trim most of the sugar leaves till i smoke it. part lazy part i feel it protects the bud trichs and keeps em on the buds when handling during the dry and cure. when i pull out my weed for the day i crumble off the sugar leaves in a big jar i collect em in and when it is full i run it thru bho 10min done. i have a sealed bho thing from best value vac. not closed loop but the kind that has valves
> ** regarding the bubble tho the color was a little green i think i battered it too much... they were also 5 gallon buckets and bags i used


No wonder ya gave up trying. Google Wonder Washer!!! That's what I use, soooo easy!! I put my trim in with some ice and water, turn the timer and walk away. When it stops I pour it into my bags and go from there. Super easy my friend!!! And the Wonder Washer is pretty dang cheap.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No wonder ya gave up trying. Google Wonder Washer!!! That's what I use, soooo easy!! I put my trim in with some ice and water, turn the timer and walk away. When it stops I pour it into my bags and go from there. Super easy my friend!!! And the Wonder Washer is pretty dang cheap.


wow you are right they are cheap, and not to big either so maybe i can do a small batch. i knew of the machines like bubblemans but that one you said is not a 500% marked up cannabis prodcuct, it's an actual hand washing machine. so funny how ppl in cannabis take an existing product mark it up insanely and market it to consumerist stoners


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> wow you are right they are cheap, and not to big either so maybe i can do a small batch. i knew of the machines like bubblemans but that one you said is not a 500% marked up cannabis prodcuct, it's an actual hand washing machine. so funny how ppl in cannabis take an existing product mark it up insanely and market it to consumerist stoners


It works amazingly, you saw my collection of hash. It is sooo easy my friend, get you a Wonder Washer and I will be glad to help ya make some fine hash for yourself.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It works amazingly, you saw my collection of hash. It is sooo easy my friend, get you a Wonder Washer and I will be glad to help ya make some fine hash for yourself.


idk if i rememebr seeing you collection. is it in this thread? i will def hyu when i get one. gonna be a bit i got a couple purchases to make as you know,


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2019)

I have a feeling I was supposed to let someone know when my Great Lakes drop went live, I just can't remember who it was.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 10, 2019)

Well the drop is live, thanks @Useful Seeds got my mint chocolate trip and A11 freebie!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Well the drop is live, thanks @Useful Seeds got my mint chocolate trip and A11 freebie!


Excellent!!! Thanks so much for the support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have a feeling I was supposed to let someone know when my Great Lakes drop went live, I just can't remember who it was.


It may have been @fatman19. Also, the Double Dipped Strawberries are currently listed under the Feminized section on GLG not with the rest of the Useful seeds. Hopefully that changes.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 10, 2019)

Just snagged some Chocolate Diesel S1's and I opted for another pack of the 1979 Christmas Tree bud for the freebies. Already got 2 packs, but might just do a nice hunt with a few packs down the road. Thanks again!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> idk if i rememebr seeing you collection. is it in this thread? i will def hyu when i get one. gonna be a bit i got a couple purchases to make as you know,


I meant the collection I got yesterday that I posted.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Just snagged some Chocolate Diesel S1's and I opted for another pack of the 1979 Christmas Tree bud for the freebies. Already got 2 packs, but might just do a nice hunt with a few packs down the road. Thanks again!


Have you run the xmas bud before, or seen it? I couldnt decide but picked the apollo instead. I've head a lot about it on the Potcast though. 

edit: I grabbed Orange Cookies and Pine ASS, and the orange cookies seems to have sold out now. I always feel justified in my decisions when they sell out quickly after.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 10, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> man you bubble hash guys impress me. i bought bags cpl years ago, used em twice...it was way way too much work, and a mess lol. i am not a bho guy but it is just too easy to do and you can do a smaller batch. i have a 20ton press now tho. i wish i could easily make good bubble, seems like more of an art than other methods to me. i am gonna buy screens one of these days for sift as that is similar at least then i can pres it or make temple balls


Haha same with me ..tried it twice a few years ago .. lot work and didnt get very good results.. now I take my pop cans and bottles back in bubble hash bags ..lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Have you run the xmas bud before, or seen it? I couldnt decide but picked the apollo instead. I've head a lot about it on the Potcast though.
> 
> edit: I grabbed Orange Cookies and Pine ASS, and the orange cookies seems to have sold out now. I always feel justified in my decisions when they sell out quickly after.


Christmas Tree Bud seeded . Not a great pic, but the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud plants are very unique. They have a 25-50% stretch, absolutely reek of pine/pine-sol cleaner!!! And they finish in 8-9 weeks. One hell of a freebie in my opinion.Shoot me a pm, and I will get a full pack to ya to try out. Yep.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have some older stuff, but I didn't find anything skunky, you know how that goes. I can't believe breeders are selling skunk and saying it's that old school funk when it is not. I do however have a big bag of bag seeds from long ago that I'm gonna start poppin. There is definitely old school skunk in that bag of over 1000 seeds. Germ rate is going to be an issue.


Wish I could find some old red hair skunk .. back in the 80s early 90s ... remember even some nice Afghan growing for years in olivet mi .. seems to be gone forever


----------



## pthobson (Feb 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Christmas Tree Bud seeded . Not a great pic, but the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud plants are very unique. They have a 25-50% stretch, absolutely reek of pine/pine-sol cleaner!!! And they finish in 8-9 weeks. One hell of a freebie in my opinion.Shoot me a pm, and I will get a full pack to ya to try out. Yep.
> 
> View attachment 4280126 View attachment 4280126


I just finally made my decision and ordered the double dipped strawberries and decided to go with the dank Sinatra for my freebies. Really was debating between the dank Sinatra and the 79 Xmas tree bud. How’s the dank Sinatra treated you?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I just finally made my decision and ordered the double dipped strawberries and decided to go with the dank Sinatra for my freebies. Really was debating between the dank Sinatra and the 79 Xmas tree bud. How’s the dank Sinatra treated you?


Thank you so much for the support!!! The Dank Sinatra f2 was made by a friend of mine @Nu-Be , he generously donated them to spread around. There is a bunch of info about the f2's on this thread, i'm sorry I can't tell ya what page.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 10, 2019)

no need to thank me. Thank YOU! Since finding about useful seeds I have not even looked at another breeders gear just to be honest. The compassion and the time you take out to speak with your customers is unmatched and for that I am greatly appreciative. Keep doing what you’re doing. Will probably run your genetics or genetics you recommend from here on out!
What projects are you working on now if you don’t mind me asking? Fem or regular doesn’t matter. I’m sure I will soon be ordering more if something catches my eye.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2019)

pthobson said:


> no need to thank me. Thank YOU! Since finding about useful seeds I have not even looked at another breeders gear just to be honest. The compassion and the time you take out to speak with your customers is unmatched and for that I am greatly appreciative. Keep doing what you’re doing. Will probably run your genetics or genetics you recommend from here on out!
> What projects are you working on now if you don’t mind me asking? Fem or regular doesn’t matter. I’m sure I will soon be ordering more if something catches my eye.


You are too kind!!! At the moment i'm concentrating on more feminized offerings. Banana Kush s1's, Bag of Oranges , Skunk x Bag of Oranges, Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel, more Chocolate Diesel s1's, Tranquil Elephantizer x Chocolate Diesel, Banana Kush x Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Mint OG x Chocolate Diesel, Sunset Sherbet s1, Mendo Breath x Bag of Oranges, Kosher Tangie x Bag of Oranges, A-Dub s1, Chem #4 s1....ect


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Have you run the xmas bud before, or seen it? I couldnt decide but picked the apollo instead. I've head a lot about it on the Potcast though.
> 
> edit: I grabbed Orange Cookies and Pine ASS, and the orange cookies seems to have sold out now. I always feel justified in my decisions when they sell out quickly after.


No, never run the Christmas bud before. Actually never heard of it til Useful but it sounds like its worth a hunt.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m a new grower in a newly legal state. It’s fantastic and refreshing to find such a positive thread among so many others filled with negativity. 

After my beginning grower shell shock and misdirection wore off, I found that lots of seed banks are full of the same strains grown by many different breeders of varying levels of reliability and respect. As I continued to read everything I could find on growing, I stumbled across references to a breeder named Bodhi who was working to both preserve heritage strains, but also cross them with very specific purposes. After reading about him, listening to Bodhi on potcasts and deciding I really respect what he’s doing, I then found Useful creating super intriguing crosses and f2s and beyond of Bodhi’s gear along with gear from other well-respected breeders. I read the entirety of this thread over a few days and love that he’s in here helping, comparing, and foreshadowing with “the commoners”. 


With all that said, I will likely only ever be a very small scale grower. But I’ve already found that I can’t help but buy seeds with both intriguing lineage and respected breeding. Over the last few months I’ve already begun building a backlog of seeds and a possibly unhealthy start to a seed collection. I’ve already made purchases from both JBC and GLG for both Bodhi and Useful gear...including some Sour Strawberry Gelato and Double Dipped Strawberries yesterday and Mint Chocolate Trip a couple weeks ago. I’m really looking forward to growing these out and possibly paying it forward in the future. My only problems at this point are what to grow next after the Solo’s Stash and Superstitious currently in my tent...well, that and how many seeds can I buy before the wife divorces me. 

TL;DR - New grower is very enthusiastic about both Bodhi and Useful gear and all the possibilities.


----------



## althor (Feb 11, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> I’m a new grower in a newly legal state. It’s fantastic and refreshing to find such a positive thread among so many others filled with negativity.
> 
> After my beginning grower shell shock and misdirection wore off, I found that lots of seed banks are full of the same strains grown by many different breeders of varying levels of reliability and respect. As I continued to read everything I could find on growing, I stumbled across references to a breeder named Bodhi who was working to both preserve heritage strains, but also cross them with very specific purposes. After reading about him, listening to Bodhi on potcasts and deciding I really respect what he’s doing, I then found Useful creating super intriguing crosses and f2s and beyond of Bodhi’s gear along with gear from other well-respected breeders. I read the entirety of this thread over a few days and love that he’s in here helping, comparing, and foreshadowing with “the commoners”.
> 
> ...


 Seed buying/collecting/making is the most addictive thing about cannabis.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 11, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Wish I could find some old red hair skunk .. back in the 80s early 90s ... remember even some nice Afghan growing for years in olivet mi .. seems to be gone forever


Go with the ASS cross. All 3 ass plants I grew before were coated in red hairs! 

Edit: I should clarify I grew out pure ASS, but I am going to be growing out the XMASS ASAP and am hoping for as many red hairs. I had one ASS that was super lemony, hoping to find a good lemon pine


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> I’m a new grower in a newly legal state. It’s fantastic and refreshing to find such a positive thread among so many others filled with negativity.
> 
> After my beginning grower shell shock and misdirection wore off, I found that lots of seed banks are full of the same strains grown by many different breeders of varying levels of reliability and respect. As I continued to read everything I could find on growing, I stumbled across references to a breeder named Bodhi who was working to both preserve heritage strains, but also cross them with very specific purposes. After reading about him, listening to Bodhi on potcasts and deciding I really respect what he’s doing, I then found Useful creating super intriguing crosses and f2s and beyond of Bodhi’s gear along with gear from other well-respected breeders. I read the entirety of this thread over a few days and love that he’s in here helping, comparing, and foreshadowing with “the commoners”.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the kind words, that's awful nice of you. And thank you for your support as well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

Are any of you interested in some pure Moroccan Gold ?? These came straight from Morocco to my pal @bostonbob then to me to work with.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Are any of you interested in some pure Moroccan Gold ?? These came straight from Morocco to my pal @bostonbob then to me to work with.
> View attachment 4280551


I only know of the hash. Years ago we called it rock hard Moroccan . Light in color and and a real sob to try and get any chunk of a certain size off of. I am guessing that strain is an equatorial sativa? 

Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

Moroccan Gold is a 100% Indica. And it finishes flowering in 7-8 weeks.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Are any of you interested in some pure Moroccan Gold ?? These came straight from Morocco to my pal @bostonbob then to me to work with.
> View attachment 4280551


Very intrigued


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Moroccan Gold is a 100% Indica. And it finishes flowering in 7-8 weeks.


7 - 8 weeks ? All plants should be so speedy. Those beans ended up in the right breeders hands.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 7 - 8 weeks ? All plants should be so speedy. Those beans ended up in the right breeders hands.


You are too kind Amos!!! I think this year should be the year I include some pure land race offerings in my library. I will do these along with Lashkar Gah.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 11, 2019)

that moroccan be like a ketama strain, cept I bet its a bit better. What a landrace cross that would be with the Gah, high thc and high cbd, I bet. jmho


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are too kind Amos!!! I think this year should be the year I should include some pure land race offerings in my library. I wil do these along with Lashkar Gah.


 This sounds good!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 11, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> I’m a new grower in a newly legal state. It’s fantastic and refreshing to find such a positive thread among so many others filled with negativity.
> 
> After my beginning grower shell shock and misdirection wore off, I found that lots of seed banks are full of the same strains grown by many different breeders of varying levels of reliability and respect. As I continued to read everything I could find on growing, I stumbled across references to a breeder named Bodhi who was working to both preserve heritage strains, but also cross them with very specific purposes. After reading about him, listening to Bodhi on potcasts and deciding I really respect what he’s doing, I then found Useful creating super intriguing crosses and f2s and beyond of Bodhi’s gear along with gear from other well-respected breeders. I read the entirety of this thread over a few days and love that he’s in here helping, comparing, and foreshadowing with “the commoners”.
> 
> ...


Im thinking I may be in the same neck of the woods as you are. I've been on the bodhi and useful train quite a bit for awhile now as well. I hope your wife is as understanding as my wife has been. But then again I'm not real sure she realizes how bad my little addiction to seeds has become lol. Best of luck to you and welcome to the forum!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Are any of you interested in some pure Moroccan Gold ?? These came straight from Morocco to my pal @bostonbob then to me to work with.
> View attachment 4280551


I love me some quick finishing, hard hitting Indicas. You thinking S1's or bred into another?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I love me some quick finishing, hard hitting Indicas. You thinking S1's or bred into another?


Me too. I will be releasing them in pure form, and some crosses.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes please I would like to buy those someday very soon! I personally would be more interested in a pure form but hey what do I know.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful, 

just checked GLG and i don't see Bag of Oranges in the Fem section. Were they part of the latest drop? I hope i didn't miss them.

and another question for you: i'd be interested in buying a mixed bag of Fem seeds. so instead of 10 of one strain, something like 2 beans of 5 different strains. i only grow 4 at a time of usually 2 strains and something like that would be right up my alley. would give me more of a chance to try all of your different strains too. 

anybody else here at RIU that would be interested in something like that? 

would that be a pain in the arse for you guys to package to sell?


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm sure it would be a pain to package, but I would be interested in a mixed pack as well. I'm super small time and the option for a few flavors in one pack of fems would be cool.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> To be honest I can't tell ya what it smokes like. That was released due to the lineage involved. Ass is a bad ass and so is the Christmas Tree Bud. Here is a pic of the ASS mom, and a pic of the Christmas Tree Bud male
> 
> View attachment 4279515 View attachment 4279517


That is a studly looking male!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Useful,
> 
> just checked GLG and i don't see Bag of Oranges in the Fem section. Were they part of the latest drop? I hope i didn't miss them.
> 
> ...


Bag of Oranges are not ready yet, so you didn't miss out. Part of the reason I sell fem seeds in packs of 10 is to give you a better chance of finding a pheno that represents the original. I would not consider doing packs of 2, but I had actually considered packs of 5 recently. I understand that space is an issue, and variety is the spice of life.

So with that said, would everyone prefer packs of 5 fems for let's say $35.00 a pack???


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I'm sure it would be a pain to package, but I would be interested in a mixed pack as well. I'm super small time and the option for a few flavors in one pack of fems would be cool.


they could just chuck all 10 in one bag, list the 5 strains, and you have to grow them to figure out which is which. i'd be happy with that too.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> they could just chuck all 10 in one bag, list the 5 strains, and you have to grow them to figure out which is which. i'd be happy with that too.


I hear ya, but I could never do that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with that said, would everyone prefer packs of 5 fems for let's say $35.00 a pack???


that's a big 10-4 from me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya, but I could never do that.


if you ever change your mind, i'll let you use "rkymtnman's mystery grab bag" as what to call it. lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> that's a big 10-4 from me.


OK...that is one vote for packs of 5 fems vs packs of 10. I am really interested in what you all have to say about this. Please chime in an voice yer opinion.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK...that is one vote for packs of 5 fems vs packs of 10. I am really interested in what you all have to say about this. Please chime in an voice yer opinion.


Your prices are great already considering the awesome freebies but that would be great to have smaller packs @ 5 per. Variety is a big reason for my vote.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 11, 2019)

I would rather buy 10 at a time but that's just me.jmo


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 11, 2019)

best deal in town for a 10 pack of fems, given its the same price as most 5 packs, please do not get rid of the 10 packs!


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK...that is one vote for packs of 5 fems vs packs of 10. I am really interested in what you all have to say about this. Please chime in an voice yer opinion.


35$ per or 3 for $100 5 packs would be pretty solid.


----------



## z.bud (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m in on the 5 pack idea, mainly for people who can’t afford the $60 beans. I know it’s a crazy deal already so no one jump down my throat, but think of the average person just starting out.... could be a good business idea useful. They grow your fem beans for $35, get an amazing product, and become repeat customers..... Just my two cents


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

z.bud said:


> I’m in on the 5 pack idea, mainly for people who can’t afford the $60 beans. I know it’s a crazy deal already so no one jump down my throat, but think of the average person just starting out.... could be a good business idea useful. They grow your fem beans for $35, get an amazing product, and become repeat customers..... Just my two cents


Thanks for the input. No one here that I know of is gonna jump down yer throat at all. Lots of peaceful folks hang out here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

Here's an idea:

Organize a five person group from this thread to order one 10 pack each of separate Useful fems, then pass out 2 ea to the other 4. Easy peasy, and a good test of the soulfulness of the thread.


----------



## feva (Feb 11, 2019)

So thats a yes im interested in the moroccan gold. Im not in the market for any fems at the moment but I like the idea of 10 pks personally for selection purposes. everyone does small pk fems . i say break the mold. lol jmo


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 11, 2019)

From a new grower perspective, the option to buy a 5 pack might be nice if only to buy a larger variety of seeds from the get go. That said, I’m still unsure about the whole cloning thing and having 10 seeds to start with feels like I’m set longer if I should find favorites.


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK...that is one vote for packs of 5 fems vs packs of 10. I am really interested in what you all have to say about this. Please chime in an voice yer opinion.


I'd hammer some 5 packs!
Little easier getting those prices past the other half.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 11, 2019)

10 packs


----------



## rudyson (Feb 11, 2019)

Buying all the packs. Just wish I could do a proper grow...maybe in 2020?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Buying all the packs. Just wish I could do a proper grow...maybe in 2020?


Thanks a lot for the support. What types of issues are you having??? Lots of great folks here along with myself that would gladly lend a hand.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 11, 2019)

I vote for 10. If you have any issues with germing then you still have beans left over. Unless of course u pop the whole pack. I always save some beans from the pack just in case.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 11, 2019)

On average, you'll get 5 fems from a 10-pack of regs. So, speaking as a grower who doesn't do any chucking, I would buy the 5 packs for strains I want to try, and 10 packs of fems for any strains I want to pheno hunt.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

DDS End of week 6.42Days from flip.
#2 Still stacking and adding pistils.Should be a good ride.Secondaries are like frag grenades or extra large pinecones. #1's Hairs are starting to turn,appears this one will finish sooner than#2.  Secondaries


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 11, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 5 packs are a good idea. If people want 10 seeds, just grab 2 packs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

Both. #2 Choc Diesal leaner is crushing #1 Choc Covered Strawberries leaner in bud development.Although #1's appears to be more dense at this point.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

Had to rearrange things.Those big buds scare me.There is more airflow to the back of the tent,#2 will do fine in the new airstream.
The buds on #2 are fluffyish right now.Im hoping they stiffin up in weeks to come.
I'm optimistic but,the way they are forming isn't conducive to hard nuggage.We'll see.

Couple more shots.#1 is in front now.    Until next week my peoplezz.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS End of week 6.42Days from flip.
> #2 Still stacking and adding pistils.Should be a good ride.View attachment 4280878Secondaries are like frag grenades or extra large pinecones.View attachment 4280880 #1's Hairs are starting to turn,appears this one will finish sooner than#2.View attachment 4280884 View attachment 4280886 SecondariesView attachment 4280887 View attachment 4280888


What’s those smelling like?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 12, 2019)

five packs cost more postage labor costs, more work. Plus, brutally honest, no need, he's sellin out each place he drops the 10 packs for such a good price. If you do do five packs, no freebies or one or two beans only, again, more work. Plus, the distributor may like the way it is now, you know if its not broke, don't fix it, lol. jmho. Still the best deal for the quality of fem beans you get at 60 a 10 pack. I'd hazard that ole Useful does it for the love more for the money, I think the split is more than most people think on these bean deals, but just what I hear and jmho. I really want him to keep the 10 packs and awesome freebies. Let the unknownofficial good guys do the 3 packs for 30 of polyhybrid mid to upper level genetics vs Usefuls top of the line shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I really want him to keep the 10 packs and awesome freebies


i wasn't suggesting to get rid of the 10 packs, but to offer 5 packs as well.

my last few orders have been from the Vault and on most of their beans, you can get 1, 5 or 10 (or 1, 6, 12) etc. depending on the breeder. 

my thinking is that i would rather get 6 different strains of 5 packs instead of 3 strains of 10 packs. for the same price roughly. 

it does seem like there is a decent demand for 5 packs at least here on RIU


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Moroccan Gold is a 100% Indica. And it finishes flowering in 7-8 weeks.


I sure am interested now, shit, if I could make some of that old school Moroccan hash we used to get when we were kids, I'd have some very happy friends


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> five packs cost more postage labor costs, more work. Plus, brutally honest, no need, he's sellin out each place he drops the 10 packs for such a good price. If you do do five packs, no freebies or one or two beans only, again, more work. Plus, the distributor may like the way it is now, you know if its not broke, don't fix it, lol. jmho. Still the best deal for the quality of fem beans you get at 60 a 10 pack. I'd hazard that ole Useful does it for the love more for the money, I think the split is more than most people think on these bean deals, but just what I hear and jmho. I really want him to keep the 10 packs and awesome freebies. Let the unknownofficial good guys do the 3 packs for 30 of polyhybrid mid to upper level genetics vs Usefuls top of the line shit.


This is likely why Useful said the 5 packs would be $35 each, so 2x 5 packs would be looking at $70 versus $60 today for a 10 pack. 

I can see the arguments for both sizes, but I think it might come down to what the seed banks want to work with too. If there are 5 & 10 packs of the same strains, that becomes inventory that must be more closely monitored and listed.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 12, 2019)

pthobson said:


> What’s those smelling like?


Sour apple life saver cleaner.#1's is more proliferate than #2's,but 2 definitely has it as well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sour apple life saver cleaner.#1's is more proliferate than #2's,but 2 definitely has it as well.


They are gaining some weight!!! Nice update, thanks as always.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sour apple life saver cleaner.#1's is more proliferate than #2's,but 2 definitely has it as well.


Dang nice description can smell it now!


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are gaining some weight!!! Nice update, thanks as always.


I will be buying some beans from you very soon just a little short where I took a sick dog to the vet and have spent money like it grows on trees the last 30 days,but soon I will place my beans order with you so don't count me out,for I been looking at lots of plants grown from your beans and loved them all.when I order it will be for fem, beans for iam geting to old to pull males.lol
happy growing to you usefull and every one but I will order in time to grow out doors this summer.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> I sure am interested now, shit, if I could make some of that old school Moroccan hash we used to get when we were kids, I'd have some very happy friends


X-2


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I will be buying some beans from you very soon just a little short where I took a sick dog to the vet and have spent money like it grows on trees the last 30 days,but soon I will place my beans order with you so don't count me out,for I been looking at lots of plants grown from your beans and loved them all.when I order it will be for fem, beans for iam geting to old to pull males.lol
> happy growing to you usefull and every one but I will order in time to grow out doors this summer.


Thanks for the kind words and support. Sorry about yer pup. Have you decided which vendor you will use??? All three have great customer service.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had to rearrange things.Those big buds scare me.There is more airflow to the back of the tent,#2 will do fine in the new airstream.
> The buds on #2 are fluffyish right now.Im hoping they stiffin up in weeks to come.
> I'm optimistic but,the way they are forming isn't conducive to hard nuggage.We'll see.
> 
> Couple more shots.#1 is in front now.View attachment 4280900 View attachment 4280901 View attachment 4280902 View attachment 4280903 Until next week my peoplezz.


Did you do any training with your DDS? Useful do you have any experience in training the DDS or anything your recommend?


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 12, 2019)

@Useful Seeds I have an off the wall question, have you or @Schwaggy P ran across or have Love Potion #1?
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 12, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> On average, you'll get 5 fems from a 10-pack of regs. So, speaking as a grower who doesn't do any chucking, I would buy the 5 packs for strains I want to try, and 10 packs of fems for any strains I want to pheno hunt.


In that 5 pack you might end up with all males too.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 12, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> In that 5 pack you might end up with all males too.


I'd have to go back and look, but I thought the 5 pack talk was for fems.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 13, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> @Useful Seeds I have an off the wall question, have you or @Schwaggy P ran across or have Love Potion #1?
> Baq


Sorry Baq, I haven't had Love Potion #1.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Did you do any training with your DDS? Useful do you have any experience in training the DDS or anything your recommend?


This is my first run of DDS from seed.They will be trained next run,topped,pruned & defoliated.
I'd recommend topping the DDS at least once and some defoiliation(I strip pretty hard in veg and some in flower,didn't do it this run because I wanted to see the strain au natural) to allow the laterals to all even out.Appears the branches thus far don't have any issues holding up their own bud weight,no support needed thus far.
They have a nice open structure to allow good light penetration to the lowers.Internodal distance checks the boxes,allowing for airflow and nuggage building.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had to rearrange things.Those big buds scare me.There is more airflow to the back of the tent,#2 will do fine in the new airstream.
> The buds on #2 are fluffyish right now.Im hoping they stiffin up in weeks to come.
> I'm optimistic but,the way they are forming isn't conducive to hard nuggage.We'll see.
> 
> Couple more shots.#1 is in front now.View attachment 4280900 View attachment 4280901 View attachment 4280902 View attachment 4280903 Until next week my peoplezz.


The #2 looks to lean more to the Chocolate Diesel than the #1 is leaning to the Chocolate Covered Strawberries. The form of the flowers of #2 are very similar to the flowers of the ChocoD.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> @Useful Seeds I have an off the wall question, have you or @Schwaggy P ran across or have Love Potion #1?
> Baq


I have not had Love Potion # 1 , But I did have Love Potion #9 and I didn't know if it was day or night, I started kissing everything in sight !! Sorry I couldn't resist. lol


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Did you do any training with your DDS? Useful do you have any experience in training the DDS or anything your recommend?


I have not grown the DDS, but the Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 mother of that cross responds well to topping. So if you were to pull a CCS leaning plant from the DDS, she would probably respond similarly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have not had Love Potion # 1 , But I did have Love Potion #9 and I didn't know if it was day or night, I started kissing everything in sight !!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have not had Love Potion # 1 , But I did have Love Potion #9 and I didn't know if it was day or night, I started kissing everything in sight !! Sorry I couldn't resist. lol


Sorry I miss it.!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> The #2 looks to lean more to the Chocolate Diesel than the #1 is leaning to the Chocolate Covered Strawberries. The form of the flowers of #2 are very similar to the flowers of the ChocoD.


Agreed.Going by your examples this exactly what I am seeing.CCS leaner looks to be the quick pheno as Useful stated earlier when I asked about finish times.Definitely quicker than #2 CD leaner looks like she wants to get it in for a bit longer.
May be an 11 weeker(of full flower).I'm subtracting 9 maybe 10 days from the final flowering time.To get a rough estimate of actual flower.

@Schwaggy P how is choco diesals' bud density in the crosses or phenos you have experience with.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry I miss it.!!!


It's from the early 60's song Love Potion #9 by The Searchers.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed.Going by your examples this exactly what I am seeing.CCS leaner looks to be the quick pheno as Useful stated earlier when I asked about finish times.Definitely quicker than #2 CD leaner looks like she wants to get it in for a bit longer.
> May be an 11 weeker(of full flower).I'm subtracting 9 maybe 10 days from the final flowering time.To get a rough estimate of actual flower.
> 
> @Schwaggy P how is choco diesals' bud density in the crosses or phenos you have experience with.
> Thanks in advance.


Both the Chocolate Diesel and Chocolate Covered Strawberries are more of a medium density, not fluffy, but not hard as a rock.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It's from the early 60's song Love Potion #9 by The Searchers.


I know the song. I wanted to see you "kissing every thing in site".


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> I have not grown the DDS, but the Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 mother of that cross responds well to topping. So if you were to pull a CCS leaning plant from the DDS, she would probably respond similarly.
> View attachment 4281721


This is #2 of my DDS thru and thru! Does that sour apple carry over into the smoke for you? I'm not sure yet but that cleaner has some gas to it now.nI'll put the ol sniffer to the test @lights on.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed.Going by your examples this exactly what I am seeing.CCS leaner looks to be the quick pheno as Useful stated earlier when I asked about finish times.Definitely quicker than #2 CD leaner looks like she wants to get it in for a bit longer.
> May be an 11 weeker(of full flower).I'm subtracting 9 maybe 10 days from the final flowering time.To get a rough estimate of actual flower.
> 
> @Schwaggy P how is choco diesals' bud density in the crosses or phenos you have experience with.
> Thanks in advance.


I agree with Useful about the density of the two. I think the Chocolate Diesel may look fluffy because she seems to never stop putting on weight. So new levels of white hair and unswollen calyxes sitting on top of the more mature flower can give her that look.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Both the Chocolate Diesel and Chocolate Covered Strawberries are more of a medium density, not fluffy, but not hard as a rock.


Thank you useful. If the choc d leaner doesn't hurry up and settle(stop stacking...right who asks for buds to STOP stacking) I'm gonna have to play Dr. and do bud seperation. 
I'm not complaining either.Maybe fluffy wasn't the correct term.According to her she hasn't begun to show me what she has to offer.
She's still puffing her chest out not knowing she already has my attention.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> I agree with Useful about the density of the two. I think the Chocolate Diesel may look fluffy because she seems to never stop putting on weight. So new levels of white hair and unswollen calyxes sitting on top of the more mature flower can give her that look.


Yup,well said.I admittidly used the wrong wording.Not to dissuade anyone from considering this fine speciman.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> This is #2 of my DDS thru and thru! Does that sour apple carry over into the smoke for you? I'm not sure yet but that cleaner has some gas to it now.nI'll put the ol sniffer to the test @lights on.


That electric sour smell is coming from the Chocolate Diesel, the Chocolate Covered Strawberries is more of a dark cocoa powder dusted strawberries smell. If both of your DDS have the electric sour smell, then it may be the more electric terp profile dominating the cross. Popping the rest of the pack to see how the terp variance plays out would give a better idea on that front.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> That electric sour smell is coming from the Chocolate Diesel, the Chocolate Covered Strawberries is more of a dark cocoa powder dusted strawberries smell. If both of your DDS have the electric sour smell, then it may be the more electric terp profile dominating the cross. Popping the rest of the pack to see how the terp variance plays out would give a better idea on that front.


Thank you for the response.Yes both phenos have it.#1 more than #2. Was just wondering if these terps carry over into the taste or if they change near the end and the taste differs. I'm stoked to taste it to see.Would be divine smoke if it tasted like it smells RIGHT NOW and the potentcy checks the box.
@Useful my bad,I should be hitting you with these questions too.I know both of you guys have lots going on.I do appreciate both of you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I know the song. I wanted to see you "kissing every thing in site".


Up until he kisses the cop down at 34th and Vine.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking forward to that chocolate mint og x chocolate diesel


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 13, 2019)

Cant even express my gratitude-thank you my brother for your generosity-i will share some of these gifts & hope I can do them justice


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2019)

So I have been going through my old library of crosses that I have made over the years, and a few have caught my attention. This pic is Lui x G-13 f2 select that I did about 4 years ago. Grow by my friend headyblunts on ICMAG. This line has some cat piss pheno's that I personally do not like. BUT, it also has some very nice citrus smellin cultivars as well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2019)

Here is another one that needs to be explored further. Indiana Bubblegum x White Lotus. Again, grown by my friend headyblunts.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> So I have been going through my old library of crosses that I have made over the years, and a few have caught my attention. This pic is Lui x G-13 f2 select that I did about 4 years ago. Grow by my friend headyblunts on ICMAG. This line has some cat piss pheno's that I personally do not like. BUT, it also has some very nice citrus smellin cultivars as well.
> 
> View attachment 4282116


that looks great and I garente you that beans from that would sell out fast.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is another one that needs to be explored further. Indiana Bubblegum x White Lotus. Again, grown by my friend headyblunts.
> 
> View attachment 4282121


that looks dam good as well,bubblegum is a great strain.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 13, 2019)

HB is a very talented grower, always enjoyed his threads.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 13, 2019)

Back to the 5 pack fems.... I would certainly do $35 a 5 pack and most likely a few different ones. Buy 3 get one free from freebie list ? Also like the 10 packs if thats particularly what I'm looking for.. Folks like options, and me personally would do the buy 3 @ $35 for $105 with a freebie from freebie list.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It's from the early 60's song Love Potion #9 by The Searchers.


we must be old lol


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Feb 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is another one that needs to be explored further. Indiana Bubblegum x White Lotus. Again, grown by my friend headyblunts.
> 
> View attachment 4282121


Yes!! Take my money!! That looks spectacular, and i imagine the taste could be divine


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 14, 2019)

Any reason why JBC won’t post breeder Info? Great guy, great business, and I will continue using it as my main shop. However, it’s a little annoying that I have to go to other sites to read about what each pack is. It seems like all the info had come with the seed packs, not like he’s got to sit there and make it all up himself. 

Anybody else notice this? DCSE for example has all the info per pack. The only reason I don’t order from there is I know JBC works and not risking another seizure from a different company I have no experience with.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine’s Day to me!


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Any reason why JBC won’t post breeder Info? Great guy, great business, and I will continue using it as my main shop. However, it’s a little annoying that I have to go to other sites to read about what each pack is. It seems like all the info had come with the seed packs, not like he’s got to sit there and make it all up himself.
> 
> Anybody else notice this? DCSE for example has all the info per pack. The only reason I don’t order from there is I know JBC works and not risking another seizure from a different company I have no experience with.


I find it annoying as well, but I go back for the same reasons. Ease of use and a established trust level. I will say that i recently tried DCSE for two reasons. Amos and Useful trust them (neither of them strike me as the type to do business with a shady bank) and they had some CHEAP outdoor seeds. Not many options for early outdoor seeds from american banks so that convinced me to give them a shot. Transaction went just as smooth as buying from JBC.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I find it annoying as well, but I go back for the same reasons. Ease of use and a established trust level. I will say that i recently tried DCSE for two reasons. Amos and Useful trust them (neither of them strike me as the type to do business with a shady bank) and they had some CHEAP outdoor seeds. Not many options for early outdoor seeds from american banks so that convinced me to give them a shot. Transaction went just as smooth as buying from JBC.


Paul @ DCSE reminds me of @Useful Seeds - 2 laid back, solid cats that go the extra mile w/o being asked to make sure the customer is happy. Thanks for giving him a try.


----------



## klx (Feb 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No wonder ya gave up trying. Google Wonder Washer!!! That's what I use, soooo easy!! I put my trim in with some ice and water, turn the timer and walk away. When it stops I pour it into my bags and go from there. Super easy my friend!!! And the Wonder Washer is pretty dang cheap.


I have seen some people put their trim and ice in their bags and then in the machine and others just chuck the trim and ice in the machine and then drain the water into their bags through the drain hose. 

Is that how you do it just trim and ice/water into machine, 12 mins later drain into bags and rinse?

I have been through a lot of extraction methods - dry ice, bubble bags, dry sift, qwiso etc am always looking for the easiest, least amount of work way to do it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2019)

klx said:


> I have seen some people put their trim and ice in their bags and then in the machine and others just chuck the trim and ice in the machine and then drain the water into their bags through the drain hose.
> 
> Is that how you do it just trim and ice/water into machine, 12 mins later drain into bags and rinse?
> 
> I have been through a lot of extraction methods - dry ice, bubble bags, dry sift, qwiso etc am always looking for the easiest, least amount of work way to do it.


I use the Wonder Washer as stated, there is no drain hose, just a big pail that sits on top of a device that moves the product around. It has a 15 minute timer. I just put my material in with ice and water, set the timer and walk away. When the timer goes off, I simply pour it into my bags and collect.Rinse and repeat. I used to use a 1/2 inch drill with a paint paddle attached, Pain in the butt!!! If you want to make some great hash, with minimal effort, get yerself a Wonder Washer. The pics I showed of hash yielded 74.9 grams of hash once dryed. And a tid bit of info on bags, I purchased the Pay Load brand bags about 8 years ago, they are still holding up after all of these years, and I can tell ya that they have been used quite often. I hope this info helps ya. If not, shoot me a pm and we will go from there.


----------



## klx (Feb 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I use the Wonder Washer as stated, there is no drain hose, just a big pail that sits on top of a device that moves the product around. It has a 15 minute timer. I just put my material in with ice and water, set the timer and walk away. When the timer goes off, I simply pour it into my bags and collect.Rinse and repeat. I used to use a 1/2 inch drill with a paint paddle attached, Pain in the butt!!! If you want to make some great hash, with minimal effort, get yerself a Wonder Washer. The pics I showed of hash yielded 74.9 grams of hash once dryed. And a tid bit of info on bags, I purchased the Pay Load brand bags about 8 years ago, they are still holding up after all of these years, and I can tell ya that they have been used quite often. I hope this info helps ya. If not, shoot me a pm and we will go from there.


Thanks mate cheers for that. Will give it a crack!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2019)

klx said:


> Thanks mate cheers for that. Will give it a crack!


You are very welcome. If there is anyway I can help, please send me a message and I will do whatever I can to assist.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 14, 2019)

SEED DAY SEED DAY SEED DAY SEED DAY!!!!!!!! thank you so much for making it possible for me to obtain genetics I would otherwise be unable to. I wish I was able to do seed preservation like you and others do, someday I will. 

Also unrelated but saw actual seeds on my first chuck this evening, I wasn’t sure it took. Happy, happy day! (Chuck is Bodhi’s “HAOGxSSDD with Dominions’ “Helena” male) I’m calling it mountain bike day dream.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 14, 2019)

Can't go wrong with DC seed exchange, solid man and a Vet


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> SEED DAY SEED DAY SEED DAY SEED DAY!!!!!!!! thank you so much for making it possible for me to obtain genetics I would otherwise be unable to. I wish I was able to do seed preservation like you and others do, someday I will.
> 
> Also unrelated but saw actual seeds on my first chuck this evening, I wasn’t sure it took. Happy, happy day! (Chuck is Bodhi’s “HAOGxSSDD with Dominions’ “Helena” male) I’m calling it mountain bike day dream.


SWEET!!!!! Thanks again for your support.

Congratulations on yer first cross!! It's a great feeling when you make something, grow some out and are pleasantly surprised by what ya find. That's the good stuff right there.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 14, 2019)

I just picked up some Useful Seeds, through DC Seed Exchange. Solid guy, for sure. Love that he helps the vets and disabled.


----------



## Pestrofa (Feb 14, 2019)

Ordered from GLG, great service! Picked up some Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel, and the freebie I chose was Black domina X Seeskunk.

Read as much as i could regarding the crossed strains, lots of interesting flavors came up, excited to get these going late spring.

Thanks for the great prices, and interesting crosses Useful Seeds!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2019)

Pestrofa said:


> Ordered from GLG, great service! Picked up some Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel, and the freebie I chose was Black domina X Seeskunk.
> 
> Read as much as i could regarding the crossed strains, lots of interesting flavors came up, excited to get these going late spring.
> 
> Thanks for the great prices, and interesting crosses Useful Seeds!


Thank you for the support!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2019)

OH yeah. I was lookin at my cut list and somethin popped out at me. Would any of you folks be interested in A-Dub s1's?? Just curious. Maybe a couple of crosses as well??


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OH yeah. I was lookin at my cut list and somethin popped out at me. Would any of you folks be interested in A-Dub s1's?? Just curious. Maybe a couple of crosses as well??


I would be-i dig s1's


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OH yeah. I was lookin at my cut list and somethin popped out at me. Would any of you folks be interested in A-Dub s1's?? Just curious. Maybe a couple of crosses as well??


I’m second in line yeehaw


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 15, 2019)

What is A-dub?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 15, 2019)

yes please


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What is A-dub?


A-Dub is a heavy hitter..it is a mix between Sour D. Sour Bubble,Alien Dawg, and Chemdog.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> A-Dub is a heavy hitter..it is a mix between Sour D. Sour Bubble,Alien Dawg, and Chemdog.


ooowweeee, I know some of those words! 

sounds real good. Chem good.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 15, 2019)

Damn def sounds like a heavy hitter.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OH yeah. I was lookin at my cut list and somethin popped out at me. Would any of you folks be interested in A-Dub s1's?? Just curious. Maybe a couple of crosses as well??


You make 'em, I'll buy them.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 15, 2019)

Would love some pure SOUR D. beans,Iam just about out I think I only have 3 fem, left I made 2 years ago.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2019)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel grown by greenmountaingrowfam on IG. Gonna have to make more of them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel grown by greenmountaingrowfam on IG. Gonna have to make more of them.
> 
> View attachment 4283596


yup i made the right choice!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel grown by greenmountaingrowfam on IG. Gonna have to make more of them.


Close amigos who have regular access to my buds have all commented on how good both Ralph and Ricky are. I concur. Glad I have a few left.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

DDS end of week 7.49 days from flip.40 days of flower. She's fast.
#1 is ripening up and looking to be a 9 week'er.
Electric sour apple cleaner smell still prolific thru and thru. Gonna take sample nugs @48 (days of actual flower) and every 7 days until they are done for my own selfish reasons and comparison purposes.  Secondary colas I can no longer call them nugs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

DDS #2
Looks like I may have a 2 liter main on my hands.I am now convinced those huge ass colas are 98.999999% genetic. I don't fancy them but,they make for great pics tho.
This gal is happy doing her thing in the new airstream.That too continues to stack,connect and fill-in. She lookin like a 10 week'er minimum.
Electric sour apple cleaner is still there.  Secondary cola I had more pics of #2 but they are bad and out of focus.
I also forgot to get the side by side.Rough week.
I'll do a midweek update with the forgotten pics.And more #2 shots.
These gals are on 4gs per gallon of Megacrop v2.0(new formula).Some urb,recharge,homemade sweet and barley extract(pond clarifier).I say "*some" *because,I'm only consistent with a schedule when adding the MC @4gs.The other things listed are hand watered in and not added to my mixing res except the barley extract.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

edit* I did need to tie some branches up to the main on both gals due to bud weight.I let them flop about for a week or two opening them up to get some beef on the lowers(so I can sample).
They'll definitely need some support if grown single cola style. This theory is yet to be determined under my manipulation services where all branches are created equally. lol...or topped.


----------



## althor (Feb 16, 2019)

Update on Xmas tree. I know some people were saying they were having some germ issues. After some fridge time, took 3 out and dropped in soil. All 3 have popped and above surface now.


----------



## BostonBuds (Feb 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Missed my usual weekly update by 3 days.Friday was their 5th week from flip.Today is 38 days from flip 29 days from flower set.
> 
> Well,well,well.DDS#2 must've heard me lusting after the loudness of #1 and decided..
> "yea she may smell *louder*,but can she stack like me!?" Goodness gracious #2 is gonna be a beast!
> ...


What is "flower set"?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS end of week 7.49 days from flip.40 days of flower. She's fast.
> #1 is ripening up and looking to be a 9 week'er.
> Electric sour apple cleaner smell still prolific thru and thru. Gonna take sample nugs @48 (days of actual flower) and every 7 days until they are done for my own selfish reasons and comparison purposes.View attachment 4283645 View attachment 4283647 Secondary colas I can no longer call them nugs.View attachment 4283650 View attachment 4283651
> View attachment 4283649


Whoa!!! She has really changed over the last week  Very nice lookin I must say. Thanks again as always.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> What is "flower set"?


The day I start counting flower. There is a transistion period the plants go thru before flowering. These gals took nine days to set flowers.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 17, 2019)

Just had the double dipped strawberries germinate

5 of the 1979 Christmas tree bud are hitting the water as we speak

What’s the history and the story behind the Christmas bud? I’m sure it’s been explained just shoot me to the right page

Very excited to find a real pine stinker and enjoy running history here

Thanks again useful


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 17, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Just had the double dipped strawberries germinate
> 
> 5 of the 1979 Christmas tree bud are hitting the water as we speak
> 
> ...


I did a very small amount of research on it, one thing i stumbled on was comments that it was more suited for outdoor. random stuff on the internet, so who knows.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 17, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Just had the double dipped strawberries germinate
> 
> 5 of the 1979 Christmas tree bud are hitting the water as we speak
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support!! I really don't have the history behind the CTB. All I know is it came from NDNGUY, And needed to be preserved further. I have read the same thing @Rivendell did, but I can tell ya that I had absolutely no issues growin em indoors. Do not expect them to stretch much...25-50% max. Awesome cultivar for folks with limited vertical space. Veg em up a bit, they really don't mind bein topped at least one time, that was all I did. And they responded amazingly.

 

Here is an example of how they respond to being topped once, under my lighting.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS #2
> Looks like I may have a 2 liter main on my hands.I am now convinced those huge ass colas are 98.999999% genetic. I don't fancy them but,they make for great pics tho.
> This gal is happy doing her thing in the new airstream.That too continues to stack,connect and fill-in. She lookin like a 10 week'er minimum.
> Electric sour apple cleaner is still there.View attachment 4283655 View attachment 4283656 Secondary colaView attachment 4283657 I had more pics of #2 but they are bad and out of focus.
> ...


them looks dam good.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for the support!! I really don't have the history behind the CTB. All I know is it came from NDNGUY, And needed to be preserved further. I have read the same thing @Rivendell did, but I can tell ya that I had absolutely no issues growin em indoors. Do not expect them to stretch much...25-50% max. Awesome cultivar for folks with limited vertical space. Veg em up a bit, they really don't mind bein topped at least one time, that was all I did. And they responded amazingly.
> 
> View attachment 4284534
> 
> ...


looks dam good.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 17, 2019)

don't know why my computer is posting two times and not just one time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> don't know why my computer is posting two times and not just one time.


You quoted two different guys, amigo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you @ky farmer


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Whoa!!! She has really changed over the last week  Very nice lookin I must say. Thanks again as always.


Yes she is a stacker. As always you are welcome my man.
I should add, I stated #1 may be a 9 week'er. She may be ripe at 50-56 day of flower....<63 days from flip. She is looking close at 40 days of flower....49 days from flip.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yes she is a stacker. As always you are welcome my man.
> I should add, I stated #1 may be a 9 week'er. She may be ripe at 50-56 day of flower....63 days from flip. She is looking close at 40 days of flower....49 days from flip.


Yeah...#1 really has kicked it into high gear over the last week!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> I vote for 10. If you have any issues with germing then you still have beans left over. Unless of course u pop the whole pack. I always save some beans from the pack just in case.


I vote for 10pack too .. I had 3 very nice orange cookies x chocolate diesel plants .. guess what I still have 7 left to run


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had to rearrange things.Those big buds scare me.There is more airflow to the back of the tent,#2 will do fine in the new airstream.
> The buds on #2 are fluffyish right now.Im hoping they stiffin up in weeks to come.
> I'm optimistic but,the way they are forming isn't conducive to hard nuggage.We'll see.
> 
> Couple more shots.#1 is in front now.View attachment 4280900 View attachment 4280901 View attachment 4280902 View attachment 4280903 Until next week my peoplezz.


Dang those are so nice .. huge leaves and buds .. very nice


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Paul @ DCSE reminds me of @Useful Seeds - 2 laid back, solid cats that go the extra mile w/o being asked to make sure the customer is happy. Thanks for giving him a try.


Hands down DCSE for me .. and useful beans


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Dang those are so nice .. huge leaves and buds .. very nice


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day to me!


Score!!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Just had the double dipped strawberries germinate
> 
> 5 of the 1979 Christmas tree bud are hitting the water as we speak
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you do with the DDS Magoo.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 19, 2019)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!


Things are goin well over here. Last year I gave some freebie packs away for my lucky 7 feminized promo. One of the freebies was Blue Dream (Santa Cruz cut) x Chocolate Diesel. greenmountaingrowfam on IG grew some out and is very pleased. If any of you have some and set them aside because they were freebies, ya may want to get some wet.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 20, 2019)

Useful, Do you have anything else with the black jack mom in the works?


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Things are goin well over here. Last year I gave some freebie packs away for my lucky 7 feminized promo. One of the freebies was Blue Dream (Santa Cruz cut) x Chocolate Diesel. greenmountaingrowfam on IG grew some out and is very pleased. If any of you have some and set them aside because they were freebies, ya may want to get some wet.
> 
> View attachment 4286032 View attachment 4286033


dam that frost looks dam good.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Useful, Do you have anything else with the black jack mom in the works?


At the moment I do not. But i'm always thinkin about possibilities.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

Useful I got to say this is some killer smoke you put together. The orange cookies x chocolate diesel met my high expectation. Grew fantastic Dried it in myherb now. Little dryer then I wanted but so much resin, sparkling like glitter and smell is potent and so sticky.. thanks for your work and sharing these great strains ..


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> At the moment I do not. But i'm always thinkin about possibilities.


Black Jack x Orange Cookie or Bag of Oranges fems sound tasty to me, just in case you needed a suggestion.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Useful I got to say this is some killer smoke you put together. The orange cookies x chocolate diesel met my high expectation..


Agreed.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 21, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Useful I got to say this is some killer smoke you put together. The orange cookies x chocolate diesel met my high expectation. Grew fantastic Dried it in myherb now. Little dryer then I wanted but so much resin, sparkling like glitter and smell is potent and so sticky.. thanks for your work and sharing these great strains ..





Rivendell said:


> Black Jack x Orange Cookie or Bag of Oranges fems sound tasty to me, just in case you needed a suggestion.





Amos Otis said:


> Agreed.


You folks are too kind. @Rivendell Bag of Oranges is almost ready.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You folks are too kind.


Maybe. Maybe not. But it's probably a good thing we haven't been tested with poor smoke.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. But it's probably a good thing we haven't been tested with poor smoke.


Good one!!!


----------



## pthobson (Feb 21, 2019)

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 21, 2019)

lil early but its looking dudish.Give it a couple days,it may surprise you and spit stigma out.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> lil early but its looking dudish.Give it a couple days,it may surprise you and spit stigma out.


What I’m thinking. Always done fems and having a hard time stomaching it may have to die. Just bagseed however


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

got a ChemD x Choc D up and goin. Can't wait on that one, gonna baby her. Wooohoo


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 22, 2019)

Pestrofa said:


> Ordered from GLG, great service! Picked up some Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel, and the freebie I chose was Black domina X Seeskunk.
> 
> Read as much as i could regarding the crossed strains, lots of interesting flavors came up, excited to get these going late spring.
> 
> Thanks for the great prices, and interesting crosses Useful Seeds!


IN my experience GLG is hands ABOVE DC seed, I have my VA worker write DC seeds and they never responded back, it is what it is! GLG gets my money!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Things are goin well over here. Last year I gave some freebie packs away for my lucky 7 feminized promo. One of the freebies was Blue Dream (Santa Cruz cut) x Chocolate Diesel. greenmountaingrowfam on IG grew some out and is very pleased. If any of you have some and set them aside because they were freebies, ya may want to get some wet.
> 
> View attachment 4286032 View attachment 4286033


Greenmtngrowfamily huh!? Very interesting


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 22, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> IN my experience GLG is hands ABOVE DC seed, I have my VA worker write DC seeds and they never responded back, it is what it is! GLG gets my money!


I've had black domina before and it is was an acquired taste, def unique to me, like rotten plums or rotten quva but leaned more rotten. if you appreciate different over pleasant black domina checked those boxes. now I didn't have like some clone so idk if this was an accurate depiction. it was also stoney as all hell and very very dark leafed


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 22, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> IN my experience GLG is hands ABOVE DC seed, I have my VA worker write DC seeds and they never responded back, it is what it is! GLG gets my money!


DC seeds gave me a free pack of dank sinatras f2's from Nube just because Im on disability and Ive heard he helps vets out the same way. Im not nervous bout sending cash, but the paypal option at dcse is much better than sending cash, but both banks are awesome imho.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 22, 2019)

Black domina I had tasted like pepper/spicy and very good high. I Prefer indicas as I am a naturally anxious person and sometimes a heavy sativa can increase my anxiety and hard to even enjoy the benefits. Very different than most other stuff I have tried in terms of taste. Very dense bud structure


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 22, 2019)

I thought the last time I looked at DCSE, they would only send to legal states. When I just looked, I don't see that anymore. Did they change policy, or was I just blottoed?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I thought the last time I looked at DCSE, they would only send to legal states. When I just looked, I don't see that anymore. Did they change policy, or was I just blottoed?


They might say they only ship to legal states but I'm willing to bet they really ship anywhere. 

Give them an email and they'll let you know what is good.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 22, 2019)

DDS #1 8 wks from flip 47 days from flower set.This gal is looking ripe! Some fans are starting to turn purple.Not due to temps she's naturally losing chlorophyll and the anthocyanins are coming thru.She may not make it all the way to week 9 or 56 days since flower set.
Main  Secondary


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 22, 2019)

DDS#2 Same age as #1. She's done climbing the ladder and is putting her efforts on filling in.She will go at least 14 days longer than #1.
Main 
 
Secondary


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 22, 2019)

Both


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

I could chop the #1 right now and be happy.The lower sample nug I took a few days ago,dried, was divine.Hit me right in the face and melted behind my eyes.Electric sour apple taste was there albeit hidden behind the non cure dry it was still a bit moist,not moist enough to disrupt the burn of the joint.
No harshness either,also no black ash which I attribute to my low feed regimen.
As a matter of fact, she will be chopped sometime in the coming days. She may be outta there by sunday,no later than weds.52-53 days from flower set.
A true 8 weeker. Glad I have 2 clones of her on standby in case she doesn't reveg. I only have 1 clone of #2.Accidentally tossed the other due to a labeling misshap.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 23, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I thought the last time I looked at DCSE, they would only send to legal states. When I just looked, I don't see that anymore. Did they change policy, or was I just blottoed?


Not sure if they changed their policy or not, but I know they ship to Illinois. And we're currently med only, no rec or cultivation.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I thought the last time I looked at DCSE, they would only send to legal states. When I just looked, I don't see that anymore. Did they change policy, or was I just blottoed?


DC Seed Exchange will ship you, I know for a fact. Don't sweat where ya live.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2019)

@CoB_nUt that DDS looking good my friend!


Useful Seeds said:


> Things are goin well over here. Last year I gave some freebie packs away for my lucky 7 feminized promo. One of the freebies was Blue Dream (Santa Cruz cut) x Chocolate Diesel. greenmountaingrowfam on IG grew some out and is very pleased. If any of you have some and set them aside because they were freebies, ya may want to get some wet.
> 
> View attachment 4286032 View attachment 4286033


I got a 5 pack stapled to a pack I bought last year. I guess I didnt realize they were fems.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @CoB_nUt that DDS looking good my friend!


Thank you Buddro!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 52-53 days from flower set.
> A true 8 weeker.


Is it, though? You're about the only one I see using 'flower set' rather than flip as the time marker. It's confusing, at least to me. So what's the finish times from flip, amigo?

Also, pics are not able to view on RIU right now.

Also, also, DCSE ships to my illegal area.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is it, though? You're about the only one I see using 'flower set' rather than flip as the time marker. It's confusing, at least to me. So what's the finish times from flip, amigo?
> 
> Also, pics are not able to view on RIU right now.
> 
> Also, also, DCSE ships to my illegal area.


Yessir,this gal could've beeen chopped yesterday. 8 weeks from flip,47 days of actual flower.So I might let her go 50 days of flower which will be *59 days from flip.*
I always factor in the transition period and subtract it from my flower time.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok ok..an 8-9 week finisher.No transition included.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I got a 5 pack stapled to a pack I bought last year. I guess I didnt realize they were fems.


I take that back. After looking at the pack, it was "Blue Cookies" that I got stapled to a pack I bought. 
@Useful Seeds 
Would those happen to be fems too?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is it, though? You're about the only one I see using 'flower set' rather than flip as the time marker. It's confusing, at least to me. So what's the finish times from flip, amigo?
> 
> Also, pics are not able to view on RIU right now.
> 
> Also, also, DCSE ships to my illegal area.


I think so. I thought that's how it always was. I read a while back that most breeder times you find on packs are from first signs of flower, not from first day of flip. And that's why lots of people complain that pack times are always off. But that's just something I saw somewhere, I could be believing bullshit myself.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I take that back. After looking at the pack, it was "Blue Cookies" that I got stapled to a pack I bought.
> @Useful Seeds
> Would those happen to be fems too?


No sir they are not. I only attached reg freebies to reg packs, and fem freebies to feminized packs.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 23, 2019)

IMHO I believe counting from flip is the easiest way of counting. I never understood how someone can decide when it starts otherwise. I have never had a plant grow the white heads in one day. So I have often wondered how people who count like that know it wasn't the day , or two days before? I can see someone who has tons of experience with a strain being able to count like that. 
I count from flip and rarely have a strain go more then a couple days past printed flowering times. 
Speaking of flowering times. @Useful Seeds what is roughly the flowering time on the apollo 11 f4s?

Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Speaking of flowering times. @Useful Seeds what is roughly the flowering time on the apollo 11 f4s?


9-10 weeks will be yer sweet spot.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

"Flower set" is subjective at best. Funny.I've been growing long enough to know when they set their flowers by appearance for my liking and definition.Or what *I* deem the start of flower. No breeder I am aware of prints 8-9,9-10,11 weeks *from flip* on their packs. It's always ....weeks of flower.The way *I *choose to do it,comes pretty close to the stated times.

We can agree to disagree that flipping the switch only triggers flowering,they aren't flowering until the auxins have built up and flowers have set. I don't need an easy way of counting. I count pretty well.
Plants are done when they are done,or when we decide to chop them. Keeping track of flowering times aides me in deciding when to chop or experiment with longer or shorter flowering times.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 23, 2019)

The dank Sinatra f2s that just went out as freebies aren’t fem either are they?


----------



## pthobson (Feb 23, 2019)

Still looking dudish?


----------



## pthobson (Feb 23, 2019)

And what about this one? Diff plant


----------



## quiescent (Feb 23, 2019)

pthobson said:


> The dank Sinatra f2s that just went out as freebies aren’t fem either are they?


Nope, they're regular m/f.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> DC seeds gave me a free pack of dank sinatras f2's from Nube just because Im on disability and Ive heard he helps vets out the same way. Im not nervous bout sending cash, but the paypal option at dcse is much better than sending cash, but both banks are awesome imho.


He(Paul of DC Seed Exchange) helps out disabled vets that ask him for help all the time. He put me in touch with a breeder that has stayed in touch with me and if I ever am having a hard time the breeder sends me free seeds. Paul also offers discounts to Veterans if you ask. Top notch guy and every time I have ordered I have had it shipped same day or next day. Just wanted to let people know what a great guy he is and I love my Mint Chocolate Trip Regs I got from him. Useful, I can't wait to see if I am going to get any girls out of this run. I only popped three so I am hoping for one but we will see.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 24, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Still looking dudish?


Dude.


pthobson said:


> And what about this one? Diff plant


Dudeish.


----------



## Dude74 (Feb 24, 2019)

Good morning useful fam!

This isn’t the same ccsc that was posted some time ago. That one ended up a dude. This one is 15 days into setting flower.

Topped her once.


Cheers!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 24, 2019)

how do those and the orange cookies like to grow? I prefer to do a few tops, but found some plants really dont like that. 

edit: lol I meant the apollo's


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> "Flower set" is subjective at best. Funny.I've been growing long enough to know when they set their flowers by appearance for my liking and definition.Or what *I* deem the start of flower. No breeder I am aware of prints 8-9,9-10,11 weeks *from flip* on their packs. It's always ....weeks of flower.The way *I *choose to do it,comes pretty close to the stated times.
> 
> We can agree to disagree that flipping the switch only triggers flowering,they aren't flowering until the auxins have built up and flowers have set. I don't need an easy way of counting. I count pretty well.
> Plants are done when they are done,or when we decide to chop them. Keeping track of flowering times aides me in deciding when to chop or experiment with longer or shorter flowering times.


i didn't read the other parts to this convo but imo flower set should be what is used, and is likely used by breeders who are selecting for outdoors, for example i'd imagine affcicianado is using flower set, reason is you cannot pin point a flip outdoors. i think this idea of the flip being the start day for counting is born out of misinfo, but this doens't mean allot of breeders don't use the same misinfo when sayign 9 weeks or something. best way is to ask the breeder, but i use from flower set personally when keeping journals


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> "Flower set" is subjective at best. Funny.I've been growing long enough to know when they set their flowers by appearance for my liking and definition.Or what *I* deem the start of flower. No breeder I am aware of prints 8-9,9-10,11 weeks *from flip* on their packs. It's always ....weeks of flower.The way *I *choose to do it,comes pretty close to the stated times.
> 
> We can agree to disagree that flipping the switch only triggers flowering,they aren't flowering until the auxins have built up and flowers have set. I don't need an easy way of counting. I count pretty well.
> Plants are done when they are done,or when we decide to chop them. Keeping track of flowering times aides me in deciding when to chop or experiment with longer or shorter flowering times.


I absolutely agree with what you are saying and wasn't trying to knock anyone who does count from flower set. I was just trying to point out that "flower set" is super subjective so I personally believe from flip to be a better universal starting point. Again how does someone know that it wasn't a day or two before they deemed flower set?
Everyone knows flowering times from breeders are also subjective. We do not all grow the same . I always took them as a rough guestimate at best. More or less a time to start looking at trichs. 
I agree "flower set" and "flip" are two different things. I just think "flip" is slightly less subjective when it comes to counting.

Cheers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I absolutely agree with what you are saying and wasn't trying to knock anyone who does count from flower set. I was just trying to point out that "flower set" is super subjective so I personally believe from flip to be a better universal starting point. Again how does someone know that it wasn't a day or two before they deemed flower set?
> Everyone knows flowering times from breeders are also subjective. We do not all grow the same . I always took them as a rough guestimate at best. More or less a time to start looking at trichs.
> I agree "flower set" and "flip" are two different things. I just think "flip" is slightly less subjective when it comes to counting.
> 
> Cheers


I totally agree with your sentiment.I check my plants everyday therefore, I myself know exactly when they "set" flower.Agsin,this is all for my own selfish reasons.
Since I am showcasing Useful's gear,I accept the fact that I should just use "from flip" to keep confusion down for future readers.
All good @GreenHighlander.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> how do those and the orange cookies like to grow? I prefer to do a few tops, but found some plants really dont like that.
> 
> edit: lol I meant the apollo's


DO NOT top the Apollo -11...lol. I topped em once and they went bat shit crazy...lol. They do not have a strong structure as is, topping em only adds to the issue. BUT, the smoke is very very nice. There is a reason why it is so desirable, the structure is not one of them...lol.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Feb 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OH yeah. I was lookin at my cut list and somethin popped out at me. Would any of you folks be interested in A-Dub s1's?? Just curious. Maybe a couple of crosses as well??


Hey my friend! Just found this thread. Thanx again for making the switch to the centrifuge vials so quickly. Still can't get over how quick you got that into motion. 

Your crosses are consistantly impressing me and they're really well thought out, but reversing A-Dub might bring you some headaches, since Sour Diesel & Chemdawg share a monacious heritage. The crosses sound like a better option, but this is your time to shine, so with that.... I'd like to just say that my Useful Seeds addiction is getting worse, each time I converse with you!

Just scored the Gelato 45 x Sour Strawberry and the Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel. I picked the Sunshine Daydream x Jabba's Stash and Triple Dawg for freebies - but I needed to ask you what the Triple Dawg is?

~


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 25, 2019)

Glad ya found yer way over here. Thanks for the kind words, and you are welcome.

I have thought about the A-Dub reversal quite a bit. And I hear ya loud and clear. I am thinking about some other options as far as A-Dub fem crosses versus a straight up A-Dub s1. I may not even reverse the A-Dub. I was actually thinkin about hitting her with BOO, or maybe Chocolate Diesel.

Thanks so much for the support!!! Triple Dawg is Stardawg f3.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 25, 2019)

Props to the double dipped strawberries/useful already. Germed and above soil in 2.5 days is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 25, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Triple dawg is star dawg f3 right?


Sure is.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 25, 2019)

I got my meathooks on a pack of the Chocolate Diesel S1's from GLG. Im feeling overdue on a fem seed run.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 25, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 

Hi

I assume these questions have been answered already but this thread is huge and I was hoping to save a little time.

I'm interested in your genetics, you have some fantastic growers who really love your stuff, must be a reason for that 

Do you ship to Canada?
Is there a website to order from ?
Can I get a strain or strains reccomendation from the man himself? I'll grab 2 packs of fems to try for sure.

Thanks man. I've seen your hands on approach in some of this thread, being visible and talking with your customers is huge. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have thought about the A-Dub reversal quite a bit. And I hear ya loud and clear. I am thinking about some other options as far as A-Dub fem crosses versus a straight up A-Dub s1. I may not even reverse the A-Dub. I was actually thinkin about hitting her with BOO, or maybe Chocolate Diesel.


Yeah the crosses would likely turn out much better. I think a reversal will just present a lot of potential for mutants and herms, considering the genetics.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> DO NOT top the Apollo -11...lol. I topped em once and they went bat shit crazy...lol. They do not have a strong structure as is, topping em only adds to the issue. BUT, the smoke is very very nice. There is a reason why it is so desirable, the structure is not one of them...lol.


Thanks, now that I know that I will have to top just 1 and see just what you mean


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> DO NOT top the Apollo -11...lol. I topped em once and they went bat shit crazy...lol. They do not have a strong structure as is, topping em only adds to the issue. BUT, the smoke is very very nice. There is a reason why it is so desirable, the structure is not one of them...lol.


Thank you for that gem of info. Sounds a lot like a few phenos of c99 I have come across with the structure strength of a wet noodle lol

Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> @Useful Seeds
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, and yes, there are some really great people/growers that hang around here in the thread.

My gear is available at JBCSeeds, Great Lakes Genetics, and DC Seed Exchange. As far as a recommendation for some feminized seeds, ya can't go wrong with the Chocolate Diesel s1, Double Dipped Strawberries, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, they are all good, but those are some of the favorites. Also Bag of Oranges s1's are right around the corner.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is sooo funny you said that!!! The friend that sent me this BBHP cut said I just have to do a Banana X BBHP...or the other way around. And I plan on doing just that.It will more than likely be BBHP x Banana OG, as I have the Banana reversed and will collect some pollen for that project.


Just noticed the Blueberries & Chocolate available at JBC and was wondering if the BBHP x Banana OG is still happening?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2019)

TackYouCack! said:


> Just noticed the Blueberries & Chocolate available at JBC and was wondering if the BBHP x Banana OG is still happening?


Yes, that is on my to do list fer sure.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for the kind words, and yes, there are some really great people/growers that hang around here in the thread.
> 
> My gear is available at JBCSeeds, Great Lakes Genetics, and DC Seed Exchange. As far as a recommendation for some feminized seeds, ya can't go wrong with the Chocolate Diesel s1, Double Dipped Strawberries, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, they are all good, but those are some of the favorites. Also Bag of Oranges s1's are right around the corner.


Hey thanks for info.

I have been reading Great lakes thread a bit too, He also seems like a real stand up dude, ill head over to his site and have a look. Thanks for the help and keep on doing your thing man.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Feb 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I have been reading Great lakes thread a bit too, He also seems like a real stand up dude, ill head over to his site and have a look


Dragboat Jeffy (DBJ) is definitely a great guy.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Your LUI look good on IG, you and texas kid are the only ones I see still working those old good lines like that. also, just a thought, you ought to do adub s1's as Heisen is doing a bunch of Adub crosses. Win win Win for everyone. Just a thought.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2019)

Bio Stimz said:


> Dragboat Jeffy (DBJ) is definitely a great guy.


X2.....the best in the business.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Also Bag of Oranges s1's are right around the corner.


nice!


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, that is on my to do list fer sure.


I will be getting some of your fem, beans to grow out doors very soon I will send you a pm in just a few moor days.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 26, 2019)

TackYouCack! said:


> Just noticed the Blueberries & Chocolate available at JBC and was wondering if the BBHP x Banana OG is still happening?


when was this one added? I swear I didnt see it when I ordered 2 weeks ago, definitely would of picked it up too.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

I guess i should have asked for your 3rd-4th and 5th options lol

Nothing available in those strains on any of the 3 sites. all sold out

Blueberry and chocolate looks tasty, has anyone grown that? or any other recommendations? I may have to wait until the next drop, when more stuff is available.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2019)

Great Lakes Genetics is showing 5 packs in stock of the Double Dipped Strawberries?? Chocolate Diesel s1's should pop up at JBCSeeds, and DCSE in the next few days. Along with Chem D x Chocolate D.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Great Lakes Genetics is showing 5 packs in stock of the Double Dipped Strawberries??


hope GLG is gonna have a 5pk of bag of oranges. and probably one more 5 pack too. got to figure out which one to try.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh really? Sorry about that.

I must have mixed up sites when looking for each strain.

I'll have another look

I'll def grab a pack of the chocolate diesel at jbc when they appear


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> hope GLG is gonna have a 5pk of bag of oranges. and probably one more 5 pack too. got to figure out which one to try.


Sorry, 5 packs available, not packs of 5.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Found it @Useful Seeds 

Thanks man

I look forward to growing some of your stuff


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sorry, 5 packs available, not packs of 5.


i got ahead of myself huh? lol. oops. oh well, i can handle a 10 pk will just take me a few grows to go thru them.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Blueberries and chocolate ?

Any reviews on this one guys?

I love blueberry and I love chocolate , what could go wrong lol


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 26, 2019)

Are the _*Banana Kush S1*_'s and the _*Blueberries and Chocolate*_ going to be available at GLG and DCSE soon? I like to "spread the love" between the 3 seed Banks you use, and it's DCSE's turn.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate ?
> 
> Any reviews on this one guys?
> 
> I love blueberry and I love chocolate , what could go wrong lol


Yeah buddy, Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. There are no reviews on this one because I released it with no testing done. They have both been super stable, and I feel totally comfortable with releasing them. I however have a bunch of crosses that I am uncertain of...they should be tested, and will be. And I will not release them until testing is done.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Are the _*Banana Kush S1*_'s and the _*Blueberries and Chocolate*_ going to be available at GLG and DCSE soon? I like to "spread the love" between the 3 seed Banks you use, and it's DCSE's turn.


The Banana Kush were exclusive to @JBCSeeds , it was a small batch and they called dibs. Blueberries n Chocolate will be available at DCSE within the next few days. @Bad Dawg / Great Lakes Genetics will get the first drop of the Bag of Oranges. And possibly some Blueberries n Chocolate.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

damned mice, hope you got a manx kitty, lol


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The Banana Kush were exclusive to @JBCSeeds , it was a small batch and they called dibs. Blueberries n Chocolate will be available at DCSE within the next few days. @Bad Dawg / Great Lakes Genetics will get the first drop of the Bag of Oranges. And possibly some Blueberries n Chocolate.


The Banana Kush s1's already went on sale?


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The Banana Kush s1's already went on sale?


Ya I just seen them over at jbcseeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The Banana Kush s1's already went on sale?


CRAP!!! I'm sorry I forgot to let everyone know, they just dropped last night. There is plenty left though.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> CRAP!!! I'm sorry I forgot to let everyone know, they just dropped last night. There is plenty left though.


Just ordered a pack. I woulda been sad if I missed em lol. Been waiting on those for a minute.
My first order at James Bean.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 26, 2019)

Those banana's are gonna go fast, I had to grab one too. The Dank S is a nice bonus.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

I got a pack of the Banana Kush S1 and a pack of the Blueberry Chocolate in my cart, just waiting to hear back from JBC about payment options and shipping to Canada.

Thanks for the help @Useful Seeds appreciate it.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

His Banana Kush S1's are easy to grow, look great, hard stone with a lil different twist in the head, and that damn taste, creamy plaintain kinda. Kinda sucks cause its so good to smoke, hard to put down, lol. Earlier finisher than most also, forgot to say. One of my new faves, I got mine set back, why I want to get rid of my arcata ghost on one hand, lol, then on the other, Im thinkin I like the ghost with whatever. I haven't done any Banana Kush x ChemD yet,


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 26, 2019)

I noticed the apollo's are already gone for freebie options. that said, 4 of those hit dirt tonight! along with 4 XMASS, 4Dank sinatras, and 4 orange choco diesel. 

and @Useful Seeds I'll clear my schedule to test those beans we were talking about. please please please. 

@HydroRed I hope it goes well, it has always been a very fast, smooth, and discreet experience for me. I cannot recommend them enough. my only complaint with the site is the lack of photos or descriptions.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey i noticed on JBC it says free 7pack of regs , is that with every pack we buy of useful seeds? 

do you guys have any preference to which freebies are best, im not familiar with any of them

christmas tree bud
sunshine daydream x jabbas stash
dank sinatra


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 26, 2019)

Really hard to resist the urge to grab a pack of Banana Kush and that Choco Blueberry mix.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey i noticed on JBC it says free 7pack of regs , is that with every pack we buy of useful seeds?
> 
> do you guys have any preference to which freebies are best, im not familiar with any of them
> 
> ...


Well what do you like? Dank Sinatra is a hashplant, xmas tree bud, well thats a classic, supposedly piney and such, and SSDDxJabba's stash should be a pretty heavy hitter, although SSDD is generally regarded as some really good meds. I personally spent a LONG time deciding, and ended up picking Dank Sinatra because I Love heavy indica hash plants, and Xmas bud because I'm curious in growing out a vintage.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 26, 2019)

Banana kush s1s are as good as mine along with the Christmas tree bud! Any info on the banana kush we should be aware of? Thanks!


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Well what do you like? Dank Sinatra is a hashplant, xmas tree bud, well thats a classic, supposedly piney and such, and SSDDxJabba's stash should be a pretty heavy hitter, although SSDD is generally regarded as some really good meds. I personally spent a LONG time deciding, and ended up picking Dank Sinatra because I Love heavy indica hash plants, and Xmas bud because I'm curious in growing out a vintage.



well you seem like you put some thought into this, im gonna go with your choices lol, i like heavy hitters, truth be told, i kinda like everything lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> well you seem like you put some thought into this, im gonna go with your choices lol, i like heavy hitters, truth be told, i kinda like everything lol


Yeah, plus this is a pretty rare opportunity to pick up dank sinatra, its out of stock everywhere and i dont believe any more will be made. and hey, if NDNguy thought it was worth preservation, then it must be worth growing out. Either way, none of the choices will disappoint.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

@Nu-Be did the dank sinatras, NDNguy did the xmas ones.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @Nu-Be did the dank sinatras, NDNguy did the xmas ones.


I’m aware. I picked up one of each. When I said preservation I meant the Xmas tree buds, I was not very clear.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Just ordered a pack. I woulda been sad if I missed em lol. Been waiting on those for a minute.
> My first order at James Bean.


Ordered from JBC once and top of the line service. Good communication. Excited for arrival.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 26, 2019)

Quick & Dirty DDS early week update.
#1


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 26, 2019)

DDS#2


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 27, 2019)

Order is all placed and paid for through JBC

big thanks to @JBCSeeds for being quick to respond and answer a few questions and get everything straightened away.

@Useful Seeds im looking forward to running your stuff. Thanks and best of luck with everything.


----------



## Featherartist (Feb 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> His Banana Kush S1's are easy to grow, look great, hard stone with a lil different twist in the head, and that damn taste, creamy plaintain kinda. Kinda sucks cause its so good to smoke, hard to put down, lol. Earlier finisher than most also, forgot to say. One of my new faves, I got mine set back, why I want to get rid of my arcata ghost on one hand, lol, then on the other, Im thinkin I like the ghost with whatever. I haven't done any Banana Kush x ChemD yet,


When you describe it like that....I just gotta have it! Happy Birthday to me!!! Just started smoking Landos Stash and it does not disappoint at all!!! Thank you all for helping to save my first grow with a little more nitrogen in flower, they turned out GREAT! OC x CD will be ready to flower in a couple of weeks. I am so happy to have found Useful and his following...you are all very pleasant and friendly to new growers. Useful, thank you for not breaking my bank and giving me something worth more than words can say. Happy day to all, and I hope you find what you're looking for out there!


----------



## Dude74 (Feb 27, 2019)

Update fam,

Two useful girls here. Both topped once.

The 1st: orange fire cookies

2nd: ‘91 Christmas

My apologizes for the led lighting.

Cheers!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 27, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Update fam,
> 
> Two useful girls here. Both topped once.
> 
> ...


Use the "full size" option on the pic after loading it to the site and before you click post reply.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> DC seeds gave me a free pack of dank sinatras f2's from Nube just because Im on disability and Ive heard he helps vets out the same way. Im not nervous bout sending cash, but the paypal option at dcse is much better than sending cash, but both banks are awesome imho.


Plenty of places have great gear! I had a bad experiance! I also have hazard pay that would make most wife's walk away from the marriage with what I'm willing to spend on my collection to make damn sure I have my stash of top shelf cultivar seeds! I've bought online since 2008 when sea of seeds was kicking! Never had any bad experiances!EVER! So I guess I was due right!? 
I know I am def grabbing useful to put into my gardens! Super nice! Thankyou useful!


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 27, 2019)

Its funny, there is more "sold out" than in stock on JBC for Useful Gear.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Feb 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Order is all placed and paid for through JBC
> 
> big thanks to @JBCSeeds for being quick to respond and answer a few questions and get everything straightened away.
> 
> @Useful Seeds im looking forward to running your stuff. Thanks and best of luck with everything.


Started with Choc Mint Trip and was impressed, so I went back and picked up (current little tender sprouts ready to grow up) OC x CD s1's along with SSDD x JS. We're all going to be happy in a few months. Enjoy your grow.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I lack knowledge when it comes to strains and their lineage. As of now i have been buying strains based on taste/aroma or stuff i have smoked before and enjoyed.

I ordered the Blueberry Chocolate, was wondering if Useful had given any growing info about this strain? There isnt any info on the JBC page 

Flowering time
type of yield
plant structure 

anything really...Planning next run, when your as new to this game as i am, you need every bit of info you can get lol

Thanks everyone


----------



## pthobson (Feb 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I lack knowledge when it comes to strains and their lineage. As of now i have been buying strains based on taste/aroma or stuff i have smoked before and enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Yeah useful said there wasn’t anything on it because he released the strain without doing much testing due to both parents being very stable plants. From the lineage you have blueberry hashplant which is a heavy indica and then you have chocolate diesel which is just the opposite. If will just depend on the phenotype, whether it takes more after the chocolate diesel or the blueberry hashplant. Either way it’s a win win for you. If it leans toward the chocolate diesel expect it to grow much taller.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I lack knowledge when it comes to strains and their lineage. As of now i have been buying strains based on taste/aroma or stuff i have smoked before and enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Use the search bar and search "blueberry hashplant" and "chocolate diesel" and you will find all the info there is.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 28, 2019)

Idk if this should be posted here but you all are always welcoming here. Does anyone have any idea where to get the reflectors for the quantum boards? the 260w v2 more specifically. Thanks guys


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Use the search bar and search "blueberry hashplant" and "chocolate diesel" and you will find all the info there is.



Thanks , will try that out


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Yeah useful said there wasn’t anything on it because he released the strain without doing much testing due to both parents being very stable plants. From the lineage you have blueberry hashplant which is a heavy indica and then you have chocolate diesel which is just the opposite. If will just depend on the phenotype, whether it takes more after the chocolate diesel or the blueberry hashplant. Either way it’s a win win for you. If it leans toward the chocolate diesel expect it to grow much taller.


Thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## pthobson (Mar 1, 2019)

Any idea what is going on here? DDS. Just came out of soil today and saw this after lights on. Is this the taproot?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Any idea what is going on here? DDS. Just came out of soil today and saw this after lights on. Is this the taproot?


looks like the tap got confused for a second and reoriented itself. I'd toss a lil soil over it and let her rip.Should be fine,just don't water near that spot for a while.Let it grow a few nodes and soil it again.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Any idea what is going on here? DDS. Just came out of soil today and saw this after lights on. Is this the taproot?


Sometimes the sprout gets a little confused coming up....I've had them grow upside down with the tap popping out of the soil. Looks like it should've taken a left turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

Lived in Alb. for nearly 2 years. Nice times when I was s'posed to be studying hard in school.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

DDS update later tonight.#1 will be chopped!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS update later tonight.#1 will be chopped!


I'm looking forward to seein the pics right before she gets the axe...lol.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 2, 2019)

Arrival


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Arrival


NICE!! Thank you so much for the support, and for giving my gear a spot in yer garden.


----------



## z.bud (Mar 2, 2019)

Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer, harvesting tomorrow 
 
Pheno 2 needs another week or more.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2019)

z.bud said:


> View attachment 4292826
> Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer, harvesting tomorrow
> View attachment 4292827
> Pheno 2 needs another week or more.


Nice to see them freebies gettin grown out. Thanks so much for posting em.


----------



## z.bud (Mar 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice to see them freebies gettin grown out. Thanks so much for posting em.


Really nice plants. Big yielding , strong stems, and smell of pure crushed pine needles. I’m running these 2 outdoor this summer


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2019)

z.bud said:


> Really nice plants. Big yielding , strong stems, and smell of pure crushed pine needles. I’m running these 2 outdoor this summer


Sweet!! My thought on freebies is that they should be just as good as the seeds ya spent $$ on. Please be sure to post up some pics during yer outdoor run with em.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm looking forward to seein the pics right before she gets the axe...lol.


You know I gotcha. I'm gonna do a regular DDS update. Then I'll strip all those big ass fans and take more pics right before she gets the axe.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

z.bud said:


> View attachment 4292826
> Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer, harvesting tomorrow
> View attachment 4292827
> Pheno 2 needs another week or more.


Beautiful.Nicely done.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> You know I gotcha. I'm gonna do a regular DDS update. Then I'll strip all those big ass fans and take more pics right before she gets the axe.


Hell yeah, cool deal. I have decided on yer second line to test, but i'm not gonna tell ya...haha. You know the one is Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel fem, the other one will be a surprise.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hell yeah, cool deal. I have decided on yer second line to test, but i'm not gonna tell ya...haha. You know the one is Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel fem, the other one will be a surprise.


Thank you for the opportunity to test for ya!
Heh,the anticipation is is giving me via gra-like results! lol.word( not sure why v i a g r a is a banned word. Surely there are far worse terms/words used here that are not banned.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for the opportunity to test for ya!
> Heh,the anticipation is is giving me via gra-like results! lol.word( not sure why v i a g r a is a banned word. Surely there are far worse terms/words used here that are not banned.


Naw man...thank you for the support, and for you giving my gear a spot in yer garden..I really appreciate it. I didn't know that the v word was banned here...that is silly to say the least. Can we say shit???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Naw man...thank you for the support, and for you giving my gear a spot in yer garden..I really appreciate it. I didn't know that the v word was banned here...that is silly to say the least. Can we say shit???


Well it is confirmed that we can say shit.....but we can't say the word v i agra...that is strange.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

I'd bet it's the pharmaceutical spam bots that always join forums. Tried posting with Ci-alis, that's banned too.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 3, 2019)

@Useful Seeds does the chocolate diesel clone grow more Sativa and stretchy or does she stay squat? The s1 I have in veg is very short but healthy as could be just wondering if this is a normal trait for her or something different produced by selfing. Either way thanks I cannot wait to let this girl bloom, very special plant


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> @Useful Seeds does the chocolate diesel clone grow more Sativa and stretchy or does she stay squat? The s1 I have in veg is very short but healthy as could be just wondering if this is a normal trait for her or something different produced by selfing. Either way thanks I cannot wait to let this girl bloom, very special plant


The clone does not stay short and squat, but it also does not grow wild like a 100% sativa does. Have you topped it??


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The clone does not stay short and squat, but it also does not grow wild like a 100% sativa does. Have you topped it??


tell the story, Uncle Useful, lol! I seen ya get questioned on IG. I like your version better.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 3, 2019)

No I have not yet topped it, it’s got agrressive side branching already and an overall fuzzy appearance to all the stems. How long do you run the original into flower? Thanks again for all the info I love that you interact with the community.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> No I have not yet topped it, it’s got agrressive side branching already and an overall fuzzy appearance to all the stems. How long do you run the original into flower? Thanks again for all the info I love that you interact with the community.


Ok, the clone likes being topped and responds very well. I flower her for 10 weeks. Thank you for the support and kind words, the folks that hang out here in the thread make it very easy for me to interact.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Ok, the clone likes being topped and responds very well. I flower her for 10 weeks. Thank you for the support and kind words, the folks that hang out here in the thread make it very easy for me to interact.


You set the tone though, man. Some other guys go in their threads to talk shit to their customers or about other breeders, none of that mess here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

DDS update. Week 9 from flip.
#1Main cola shots


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

DDS#1 A couple of secondary cola shots.I have to spread the leaves out to uncover the buds.Some are torn/split from me pulling on them trying to get shots. IF my veg wasn't so backed up,I'd let her run another week just for observation purposes to see how far down the purpling will go.
I pulled her out of the tent(after these pics),I haven't chopped her down yet.I still need to strip her down and take nekkit pics.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

DDS#2 She's still ticking.She needs more lower branch support now.Frag grenade buds are pulling their supporting branch's down.Good issue to have.
   Frag grenades secondaries


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Last time both will be pictured together.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 3, 2019)

Looking so good cob


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 3, 2019)

Looking tasty Cob, well done!

I up potted four Purple Chocolates last night. Vigorous little buggers so far, growing fast and happy. Will be moved to flowering in a week or two.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

If I was going to try 1 offering that preferable is not too loud. Smelling , I have enough stinkers what would it be? Love the born on feature on the packs too


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 3, 2019)

Yep, very nice!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> You set the tone though, man. Some other guys go in their threads to talk shit to their customers or about other breeders, none of that mess here.


Agreed. This is one of the best breeders threads on this forum.Interactive breeder,pics,a wealth of knowledge on the strains offered and most of all *FIYAHHH* genetics
@Useful Seeds check your dm. I have more pics to get to you.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Looking so good cob


Thank you diggs


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> If I was going to try 1 offering that preferable is not too loud. Smelling , I have enough stinkers what would it be? Love the born on feature on the packs too


I'd say everything he's got for sale is gonna stank. I'd suggest some stuff from across the pond, 90s weed basically, if smell is a concern. C99 and the like.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'd say everything he's got for sale is gonna stank. I'd suggest some stuff from across the pond, 90s weed basically, if smell is a concern. C99 and the like.


Just need strains that don't totally overpower the carbon filter , I dont care about the normal level just not freakin obnoxious


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'd say everything he's got for sale is gonna stank. I'd suggest some stuff from across the pond, 90s weed basically, if smell is a concern. C99 and the like.


Already got a grip of those on the way from Mayberry, the Cindy that is


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

I like how this breeder operates , I trust Q's or Cobs recommendations , 5 foot tall grow below obnoxious smell level and make my eyes cross, ( more than normal) oh and where I can buy it via PayPal , Thanks Bros


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I like how this breeder operates , I trust Q's or Cobs recommendations , 5 foot tall grow below obnoxious smell level and make my eyes cross, ( more than normal) oh and where I can buy it via PayPal , Thanks Bros


I'm a strain noob you Heathen!Quiescent is a dude that can pointcha in the right direction,I trust his recommendations. I've been running the same strains for at least 6 years with a bagseed (getting away from popping them now I found one stellar bagseed I'll keep running and make crosses with)or two sprinkled in here and there.
Just last year I came out of my shell and started posting more and buying seeds. There is another breeder Inwon't name that almost ruined my seed buying experience and turned me off to aquiring new beans.
Glad I surfed a few more threads before choosing to crawl back into my secluded growing space.
With that said my dude,I can't recommend any besides Usefuls and @Amos Otis Brisco's Bargain Beans. I do have a few chuckers gals in flower now as well as some shorelineog offerings.I'd look into those as well.
This is the year of new flavors for me..So I will be able to recommend some in the future..lol. There's A LOT of cool ass peeps here(riu)that have added to my bean collection. I can't or won't purchase any more beans until I get thru some of their gear.
@Schwaggy you are up next my dude!

edit*^ @Heathen Raider I'd also recommend Shcwaggy's gear,not sure if he's up an running yet as far as selling beans but this is another dude with the passion I look for in a bean creator, a great thread,clear and conscise info on the strains,a slew of pics and the dude knows his shit. He just dropped a list of freebies. Since you are contemplating grabbing some Useful gear, knock out 2 breeders with 1 payment! win win!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Looking tasty Cob, well done!
> 
> I up potted four Purple Chocolates last night. Vigorous little buggers so far, growing fast and happy. Will be moved to flowering in a week or two.


Thank you Rivendell,it's all in the genetics. I put them in my system and let them go.Nothing to it once the environment is right.
Those purple chocloates sound scrumptuous!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh yea, pay *NO* attention to the haggard Amnesia Lemon(BF) to the left of the DDS#2
She isn't in my system and is being handwatered half assed handwatered at that. I was trying to give the beans another shot after being dissappointed with the first 2 beans I popped and ran. Looks like the rest of those beans will be given away to some unsuspecting enemy, or maybe I'll toss 'em in a field somewhere,because I don't have any enemies that I know of.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS#2 She's still ticking.


Make sure to scope the trichomes on the Chocolate Diesel leaner. I've found the Chocolate Diesel will just keep putting on fresh pistils so the trichomes could be ambering out while she doesn't "_look_" done.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'm a strain noob you Heathen!Quiescent is a dude that can pointcha in the right direction,I trust his recommendations. I've been running the same strains for at least 6 years with a bagseed (getting away from popping them now I found one stellar bagseed I'll keep running and make crosses with)or two sprinkled in here and there.
> Just last year I came out of my shell and started posting more and buying seeds. There is another breeder Inwon't name that almost ruined my seed buying experience and turned me off to aquiring new beans.
> Glad I surfed a few more threads before choosing to crawl back into my secluded growing space.
> With that said my dude,I can't recommend any besides Usefuls and @Amos Otis Brisco's Bargain Beans. I do have a few chuckers gals in flower now as well as some shorelineog offerings.I'd look into those as well.
> ...


Thanks @CoB_nUt 

I will be sending @Useful Seeds some beans to offer as freebies. 
 
_This first round of freebies includes:_
Hells Angels OG x Black Triangle
Chem'91skva x Black Triangle
Chem'91JB x Black Triangle
Chem D x Black Triangle
GG#4 x Black Triangle
Gelato#45 x Ecto Cooler
Chem'91skva x Ecto Cooler
Chem Kesey x '79 Christmas Tree Bud


----------



## Bodean (Mar 3, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thanks @CoB_nUt
> 
> I will be sending @Useful Seeds some beans to offer as freebies.
> View attachment 4293262
> ...


Those all sound groovy! You guys need to offer a monthly bean box subscription with all these tasty drops. Always so hard to choose .


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 3, 2019)

I already have visions of crossing Chem'91skva x Ecto Cooler with Chickasaw Cooler from Greenpoint. Guess I will just have to buy some more useful seeds, awww shucks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Make sure to scope the trichomes on the Chocolate Diesel leaner. I've found the Chocolate Diesel will just keep putting on fresh pistils so the trichomes could be ambering out while she doesn't "_look_" done.


Thanks for the tip @Schwaggy P I have yet to scope the trichs,I'll do that at lights on.Whew would be nice to get them both out of there.

these kinda tips are invaluable to a strain noob such as myself. Thanks again Schwaggy much appreciated.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thanks @CoB_nUt
> 
> I will be sending @Useful Seeds some beans to offer as freebies.
> View attachment 4293262
> ...


Dammit! I said I wasn't gonna buy any more beans for a minute! Of course there's a few new Useful offerings I want...looks like I may have to rethink things now.
Nice freebie list my man.Most of those if not all would be paid bean offerings.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Hydro4life said:


> Yep, very nice!!


Thank you.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

That HA OG X B Tri sounds awesome


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

@Heathen Raider I edited my earlier response to you.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks for the tip @Schwaggy P I have yet to scope the trichs,I'll do that at lights on.Whew would be nice to get them both out of there.
> 
> these kinda tips are invaluable to a strain noob such as myself. Thanks again Schwaggy much appreciated.


You are very welcome.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 3, 2019)

I’ve got a chub for chocolate now and had to go n buy a pack of mint chocolate trip. Would you say that there will be some chocolate terped plants among the offspring? Thanks


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I like how this breeder operates , I trust Q's or Cobs recommendations , 5 foot tall grow below obnoxious smell level and make my eyes cross, ( more than normal) oh and where I can buy it via PayPal , Thanks Bros


The mint chocolate trip is bound to fit your needs. Dunno about PayPal. $60 for a pack of regular beans is a great deal for what you're getting.

Edit: ^^^ that guy made a good decision lol.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

i'll take the Mint Chocolate Trip and the HA freebies for 60 Alex


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thanks @CoB_nUt
> 
> I will be sending @Useful Seeds some beans to offer as freebies.
> View attachment 4293262
> ...


Nice looking list there Schwaggy! Any pics/info on the BT male you selected?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 3, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Nice looking list there Schwaggy! Any pics/info on the BT male you selected?


Thank you. The Black Triangle male is a TK leaner with OG structure and a salty kush stem rub. Here is an early pollen collection shot.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you. The Black Triangle male is a TK leaner with OG structure and a salty kush stem rub. Here is an early pollen collection shot.
> View attachment 4293484


The overgrow male chamber! I dig it.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you. The Black Triangle male is a TK leaner with OG structure and a salty kush stem rub. Here is an early pollen collection shot.
> View attachment 4293484


Awesome. Should be some nice plants to be found there. Love the TK. Seems like everyone is starting to recognize it could be the queen of kushes.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 3, 2019)

Man the more i read and follow some of you, the more i realize how very little i really know about weed.

some of you got this shit dialed in


----------



## Blue back (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm curing a Old Family Perps plant right now. OFP 
GSC x White Fire
OFP 2nd pic is triangle Kush x purple urkel. Very good smoke with great bag appeal purple color. I'm also growing a GSC x WI-FI that I made. Looks and smells great


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Man the more i read and follow some of you, the more i realize how very little i really know about weed.
> 
> some of you got this shit dialed in


I start every weed relationship by telling the other person that I am an idiot , set the bar low , only one way to go from there . Imbecile then moron .Meanwhile soak up as much knowledge as possible , sure there is that occasional wtf is wrong with You look but it's all worth it


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I start every weed relationship by telling the other person that I am an idiot , set the bar low , only one way to go from there . Imbecile then moron .Meanwhile soak up as much knowledge as possible , sure there is that occasional wtf is wrong with You look but it's all worth it



I just mention I'm 60 and have been growing perpetually for 30 years with a buncha rookie stabs before that in the 70's and 80's and they instantly discount everyything I have to say. 

None of the drugs we did were any good. I'm glad someone who wasn't there took the time to tell us or I'd still be believing the myth.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I just mention I'm 60 and have been growing perpetually for 30 years with a buncha rookie stabs before that in the 70's and 80's and they instantly discount everyything I have to say.
> 
> None of the drugs we did were any good. I'm glad someone who wasn't there took the time to tell us or I'd still be believing the myth.


funny how that works huh


----------



## The Pipe (Mar 4, 2019)

Was waiting for months for the banana s1 and missed em.... wasn't meant to be


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 4, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> Was waiting for months for the banana s1 and missed em.... wasn't meant to be


They went pretty fast, no doubt about it.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 4, 2019)

Chocolate covered strawberry cookie girl.

1st pic is from feb 3rd. Since, she has been under a 600 w Viparspectra. 5 days ago I took her out, defoliated, and place under 1200 watts of hps for the final 60-70 days. Hairs started changing colors this weekend. Smelling stinky.

Pic 2 taken through my blue lens of glasses.

Cheers!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thanks @CoB_nUt
> 
> I will be sending @Useful Seeds some beans to offer as freebies.
> View attachment 4293262
> ...


DAMN. How is the HAOG on its own? i only have the SSDD cross and I love it. I Think the pheno I got leans more the HAOG way due to its stretchy golf ball structure and gassy fuel/earth notes, but I dont know for sure. \

unrelated note, popped some seeds. 4/4 orange cookies/choco diesel, 3/4 dank sinatras, 2/4 apollo and 2/4 xmASS popped so far. havent given up on the rest quite yet.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> DAMN. How is the HAOG on its own? i only have the SSDD cross and I love it. I Think the pheno I got leans more the HAOG way due to its stretchy golf ball structure and gassy fuel/earth notes, but I dont know for sure.


*HAOG*
 
Sounds like you may have a HAOG leaner. Stretchy golf ball structure with fuely/earth notes pretty much sums her up. She has a thick, mouth coating flavor that lingers after the exhale. The HAOG is a real skeleton melter with a devastating body stone that will fuse you to the couch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

Funny how I was about to google HAOG before I clicked this alert.
Schwaggy my dude coming thru with the info with pics to boot. Thank you.


Question.Is this a specific cut? I'm not sure if I'm asking the question correctly.
Eh....is HAOG an elite cut or is there some F1s and such moving about?
Still have some googling to do it appears.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> *HAOG*
> View attachment 4294196
> Sounds like you may have a HAOG leaner. Stretchy golf ball structure with fuely/earth notes pretty much sums her up. She has a thick, mouth coating flavor that lingers after the exhale. The HAOG is a real skeleton melter with a devastating body stone that will fuse you to the couch.


yeah, looks and sounds just like what I got. Thats how it looked like almost exactly from seed. I've taken a mom from that, and then clones from the mom and those clones stack a lot tighter, and the nugs have gotten a bit frostier and smaller. Really top notch smoke. Tastes like earth and fuel, but from my latest clone harvest it almost has a gym socks and orange juice kind of smell to it, on top of the earthgas. Does a number on the mind too. Bowls right through your short term memory. You better write down what snacks you went to the kitchen for. edit: thank you for sharing that with the photos.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Question.Is this a specific cut? I'm not sure if I'm asking the question correctly.
> Eh....is HAOG an elite cut or is there some F1s and such moving about?


HAOG is an elite cut. It has some different stories about it's genetic background. 

You're welcome @CoB_nUt and @reallybigjesusfreak , glad to help.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

got a pack of Norstar Alcatraz set back, its basically a hells backcross. Plus, they aren't making anymore. HAOG x Frisco OG. Mouthcoating is a good descriptor of that OG. imho


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2019)

Here’s that HAOGxSSDD, those lower bugs are from my last clone run and just leave complete film in your mouth, it is awesome. Those freebies sound like they will be wonderful (I think that’s what I saw they were for?)


----------



## Blue back (Mar 4, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> *HAOG*
> View attachment 4294196
> Sounds like you may have a HAOG leaner. Stretchy golf ball structure with fuely/earth notes pretty much sums her up. She has a thick, mouth coating flavor that lingers after the exhale. The HAOG is a real skeleton melter with a devastating body stone that will fuse you to the couch.


A chick here in Michigan was trying to get $500 for a clone of HAOG and a whole list of other outrageous priced clones. Said she was from a company called Seed Pac.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> HAOG is an elite cut. It has some different stories about it's genetic background.
> 
> You're welcome @CoB_nUt and @reallybigjesusfreak , glad to help.





Schwaggy P said:


> *HAOG*
> View attachment 4294196
> Sounds like you may have a HAOG leaner. Stretchy golf ball structure with fuely/earth notes pretty much sums her up. She has a thick, mouth coating flavor that lingers after the exhale. The HAOG is a real skeleton melter with a devastating body stone that will fuse you to the couch.


 what are the chances of grabbing some of those HAOG beans , DM me if some available, please and Thank You


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

DDS#1 was still standing when these were taken.She has been out of the cob tent for a couple of days and just sitting in the room(no I don't do the "sit the plant in complete dark" practice)...she's been under wutever light is on in the room at the time.Hadn't had the time to axe her.Chopped shortly thereafter.So chopped at 9 weeks and 4 days from flip to 10/14.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

Tried fixing the double pic posts....it's just not happening for me.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS#1 was still standing when these were taken.She has been out of the cob tent for a couple of days and just sitting in the room(no I don't do the "sit the plant in complete dark" practice)...she's been under wutever light is on in the room at the time.Hadn't had the time to axe her.Chopped shortly thereafter.So chopped at 9 weeks and 4 days from flip to 10/14.View attachment 4294923 View attachment 4294919 View attachment 4294921 View attachment 4294922
> View attachment 4294933
> View attachment 4294931


Nice job my friend!!! I can't wait to hear yer report on the toke test.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice job my friend!!! I can't wait to hear yer report on the toke test.


Thank you Useful.I'm stoked to try it once It's dried,and again after about a month cure on it.
If the early samples I've taken are any foreshadowing indicators,it'll be a delight.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> what are the chances of grabbing some of those HAOG beans , DM me if some available, please and Thank You


The freebies are on their way to Useful, so just keep your eyes peeled .


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 6, 2019)

Great work @CoB_nUt , she looks awesome. Interesting that she turned more black than purple, eager for the smoke report. No pressure


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 6, 2019)

Useful, any idea when JBC or DCSE will have Bag of Oranges and will Schwaggys freebies be in that bunch? Have to plan my seed allowance!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 6, 2019)

I sure did not need more seeds but I could not resist that Banana Kush S1. 

Now for more agonizing decisions. What’s next…

It never ends. I need more space.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 6, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Useful, any idea when JBC or DCSE will have Bag of Oranges and will Schwaggys freebies be in that bunch? Have to plan my seed allowance!


I been checking daily too


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

I thought I saw Useful mentioned that GLG was the first or only bank going to be getting the Bag of Oranges fems on this drop?


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 6, 2019)

Mornin’ useful fam,

Forgot to mention I was maybe getting a chocolate smell out of this (ccs x fc) as a baby, it was a runt. Now I’m getting some strawberry smells.

Lights went out on me so I snapped these for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I thought I saw Useful mentioned that GLG was the first or only bank going to be getting the Bag of Oranges fems on this drop?


Don't know, I asked him a couple months back and he said they would be getting some...maybe something changed.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I thought I saw Useful mentioned that GLG was the first or only bank going to be getting the Bag of Oranges fems on this drop?


I am not sure if I am the only Place to get them. But I am waiting at the Mail box for a Bag Of Oranges,and some Blueberry's n Chocolate.
And after seeing that Test grow from @HydroRed ,I will be grabbing a pack for my self.. We hope to drop them tomorrow.
Big thumbs up to @Useful Seeds for the great hook up.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I thought I saw Useful mentioned that GLG was the first or only bank going to be getting the Bag of Oranges fems on this drop?


Yeah he did say GLG was only bank getting the bag of oranges. And the only bank to get the banana kush s1 was JBC.

Edit: sorry he said that GLG was the first drop for bag of oranges and the banana kush s1 were exclusive to JBC.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice job on the DDS @CoB_nUt


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Nice job on the DDS @CoB_nUt


Thank you SocalJoe.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Great work @CoB_nUt , she looks awesome. Interesting that she turned more black than purple, eager for the smoke report. No pressure


Thank you Schwaggy.During the few days she was out of the tent,day temps were 10-15degrees lower than normal and at night 15-20 lower .This may have attributed to it.
lol...no pressure no pressure? Really? Yea, your reports are enuff pressure.Man how can I follow up those reports you give? You make mofo go want to study just so he won't feel like a rookie when giving a report.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

Ya, @Schwaggy P got a report game not touched by many at all. Some of the finest I've seen an any forum.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, @Schwaggy P got a report game not touched by many at all. Some of the finest I've seen an any forum.


I’ve been watching yours and they are very good also. I, along with many others, I’m sure, appreciate both you guys.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, @Schwaggy P got a report game not touched by many at all. Some of the finest I've seen an any forum.


Red you are in that league as well.I'm jelly and envious of the both of you.And appreciate y'alls examples.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I’ve been watching yours and they are very good also. I, along with many others, I’m sure, appreciate both you guys.


Agreed. @HydroRed I dm'd you.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks
@Schwaggy P for sending me to this thread, i found some great info and got to see the amazing weed you and @CoB_nUt and @HydroRed and others have been growing, amazing stuff

150+ pages later and decisions have been made lol

Blueberries and Chocolate will be the next run, i wanted to join that dynagro comp and i will if these seeds show up before the 15th when it starts, , if by chance they dont show up, im just gonna bail on the comp and wait to pop these beans regardless. I aint in it for the glory, i want that fire lol

Cant wait to join la useful familia


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Red you are in that league as well.I'm jelly and envious of the both of you.And appreciate y'alls examples.


don't be so humble. Useful made ya famous on IG, now you a rock star, lol. Congrats


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> don't be so humble. Useful made ya famous on IG, now you a rock star, lol. Congrats


That's funny.I have to remember to login into IG most days.Just found out I can mute certain people and turn on the notifications for fellow RIU members and poeple whi's content I deem worthy.
Rockstar status you say?Hopefully I've shined/shown(?) a lil light on Useful's gear. I'm unaware...of the rockstar status I'm not hip.. But Thank you @Bodyne.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Great work @CoB_nUt , she looks awesome. Interesting that she turned more black than purple, eager for the smoke report. No pressure


My bad Schawggy I was mistaken.The black appearance is from the flash.I pulled some fans out of the bin and had a second look in light.They are still purple.
The lower than usual temps weren't the cause as they started purpling up in 80+ tent temps.My ambient temps were lower than usual day and night.Tent oddly was only a slightly lower variation in the tent.

Also,I feel I should add,I took them out of the tent due to them looking ripe,hairs receeding,buds crowning etc.as well as the amber was where I like it.3-5%.I like majority milky,she'll amber up throughout the dry & cure.Hopefully I timed her correctly.2nd run clone run coming up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Another thing I noticed while chopping her,is there were no alternating nodes. All the nodes on the plant stayed opposite of each other.
Crazy.
Hollow stem all the way down the main stem. 
Actually 1 node alternated on the main cola.Everything else nada.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you Schwaggy.During the few days she was out of the tent,day temps were 10-15degrees lower than normal and at night 15-20 lower .This may have attributed to it.
> lol...no pressure no pressure? Really? Yea, your reports are enuff pressure.Man how can I follow up those reports you give? You make mofo go want to study just so he won't feel like a rookie when giving a report.


Lol, I was just quoting you back to yourself with the “No Pressure”. That’s what you wrote to me about the Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 report a few days ago.

Thank you @CoB_nUt and @HydroRed , I really appreciate that. I know HydroRed brings top-shelf info.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Well I thought sence @Useful Seeds has raised the bar with the "*Bag of Oranges*" drop.
Coming this evening at 6PM EST. Don't be late!!!!!
We decided to pull out our latest tested freebie.And every pack you pay for comes with a free 5 pack of
*3 Headed Gorilla
Made by Bad Dawg Genetics.*
The bleeder from gg4 x 3 headed dragon @ 10 weeks and harvest time. 
Grown by Paulie 78


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Useful, any idea when JBC or DCSE will have Bag of Oranges and will Schwaggys freebies be in that bunch? Have to plan my seed allowance!


DCSE should get them today or tomorrow, JBC Bag of Oranges drop is being shipped out today.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Lol, I was just quoting you back to yourself with the “No Pressure”. That’s what you wrote to me about the Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 report a few days ago.
> 
> Thank you @CoB_nUt and @HydroRed , I really appreciate that. I know HydroRed brings top-shelf info.


Yea Schwaggy,I know...lol I remember. I was responding in jest as well.*cough* you and red's reports *DO *put pressure on a mere mortal such as myself.I have to step my game up indeed.


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 7, 2019)

DBJ keeps a mattress in the grow room because he never knows when he might have to get down to biznass. 

It's like, "Oh Jeffy, I love your bathrobe and medallion!" 

"Thanks babe, did I mention that I have the largest selection of Bodhi available anywhere, plus Useful and many other fine breeders and great freebies?"

Panties hit the floor.

"Cash or blank money order only, sugar." Strokes one side of his horseshoe moustache.

"Oh Jeffy, can't we make some other arrangement?" A funky bass groove starts playing. Bowchickawowwowwwwww.



Bad Dawg said:


>


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Well we'll well...surprise surprise.Useful my good man,you are as cool as penguin's ass sliding across a frozen lake.
I appreciate your generosity and jipper as f*ck by your willingness to spread the love.mighty fine special surprise ya tossed in there!
Thank you.


----------



## rudyson (Mar 7, 2019)

Will GLG have the HAOG cross freebie? I would like the pure Hell's Angels but will settle for a cross.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 7, 2019)

USEFUL SEEDS BAG OF ORANGES DROPPING TODAY AT 6PM EST
TWO NEW FEMINIZED STRAINS
10 SEEDS
$60 PER PACK
PLUS
 
EVERY PACK OF USEFUL SEEDS COMES WITH
A FREE 5 seed PACK of
3 Headed Gorilla (GG4 x 3 Headed Dragon)
from Bad Dawg Genetics
 
Bag of Oranges
A few years ago I had an idea to create a super orange strain because I had been let down so many times purchasing seeds that claimed to be orange. Sooo I grew out a bunch of Bodhi's Blood Orange and found a really nice Cali-o leaner, then I hit her with a really nice citrus smellin Sin City Tangerine Power male. I decided after talkin with a friend about orange terps, to pop a bunch of them and go hunting. I found an orange female that just floored me. No candy orange, straight up orange zest, kinda like the orange oil that comes out of an orange peel!!! In all of my years doin this, I have NEVER come across an orange like this. I reversed her and shared the seeds with some friends.
Everyone that grew them out has been very impressed. And if you are looking for a true orange cultivar, this one is for you. They will flower within 8-9 weeks, some of them will remain green, while some will fade to an almost black. The last batch of these had some tough shells, you may want to give them a light scuff.
 
*Blueberry’s n Chocolate*
Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Will GLG have the HAOG cross freebie? I would like the pure Hell's Angels but will settle for a cross.


Yes, once I get them they will go out to all 3 seed banks. And I have considered making HAOG s1's....stay tuned.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

Gonna say, those testers look golden proper!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Useful, any idea when JBC or DCSE will have Bag of Oranges and will Schwaggys freebies be in that bunch? Have to plan my seed allowance!


My apologies for only answering half of your question earlier, they will not be.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, once I get them they will go out to all 3 seed banks. And I have considered making HAOG s1's....stay tuned.


That sounds like a great consideration 

Cheers


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2019)

Well boys and girls, they are here and I am happy


Ordered these 2 days after placing 2 orders from shops here in Canada, these showed up same time , very pleased


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 7, 2019)

Did Bag of Oranges already sell out at DCSE?


----------



## Featherartist (Mar 7, 2019)

OtisCampbell said:


> Did Bag of Oranges already sell out at DCSE?


Yep!


----------



## TackYouCack! (Mar 7, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Yep!


I think they are just getting ready for the drop. I'm not sure of this but I believe I've seen them list them like that before the drop in the past. That and I've been stalking DCSE too closely to miss out


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2019)

6pm EST still hasn't happened .
Congrats to all those lucky enough to snag some of these incredible crosses.

Cheers


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 7, 2019)

Man, it’s like Christmas around here


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 7, 2019)

OtisCampbell said:


> Did Bag of Oranges already sell out at DCSE?


I just spoke with Paul for clarification, they haven't dropped yet. Like @TackYouCack! said, he is getting set up for the drop.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 7, 2019)

They just dropped at DCSE....


----------



## Featherartist (Mar 7, 2019)

DCSE just put up 22 Bag of Oranges! I got mine!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Im gonna wait on GLG to grab my BOO(see what I did here?)


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 7, 2019)

Does DCSE have any freebies?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2019)

FIFO for me maybe?

first in, first orange at GLC. order confirmed 18:00:18. lol. 

any advice on this strain Useful?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 7, 2019)

all gone already


----------



## pthobson (Mar 7, 2019)

Would pull the trigger but have to stay faithful to JBC. Just haven’t had experience with anyone else and I’m not exactly in a state where it’s progressing like it should be.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 7, 2019)

I snagged a pack Useful, I won't be pestering you any more! Didn't even worry about the lack of Useful freebies from DCSE, I wanted that Orange and didn't want to chance missing the JBC drop just to hold out for freebies. They are sold out now, damn they went fast. What a great indication of the following you have created Useful, that must be a great feeling.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 7, 2019)

DCSE went out before my eyes, but GLG is there when you search.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Would pull the trigger but have to stay faithful to JBC.


is that james bean co? i'll have to check them out, how's their feminized selection?


----------



## Featherartist (Mar 7, 2019)

OtisCampbell said:


> Does DCSE have any freebies?


I do not see any Breeder Specials associated with Usefuls seeds through DCSE at this time. I went ahead and grabbed a pack because I like their payment option and didn't know if I'd be available for the other drops. Great Lakes Genetics have been very kind to my friends, and I've had excellant experiance with JBC seeds.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 7, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Would pull the trigger but have to stay faithful to JBC. Just haven’t had experience with anyone else and I’m not exactly in a state where it’s progressing like it should be.


DCSE and JBC are the best two around.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 7, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> is that james bean co? i'll have to check them out, how's their feminized selection?


Yes James bean. Great service, communication etc. would be hard for me to go through anyone else honestly


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 7, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Would pull the trigger but have to stay faithful to JBC. Just haven’t had experience with anyone else and I’m not exactly in a state where it’s progressing like it should be.


I know I talk about it a lot but since they didn’t say shit I have no problem doing so, but after having the post seize my shipment from Seedsherenow, I’m never straying from JBC again. Dude advised me to pick up the HAOGxSSDD cause I couldn’t make up my mind, best advice I was ever given.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 7, 2019)

JBC has always been good to me, very easy to communicate with via email and nothing but good vibes.

DCSE was great the one other time I used them.

Some may think it silly, but the only reason GLG doesn't get any business from me is that I don't want to create a account.
If I could check out as a guest I would spread the love, but the last time I looked it wasn't a option.

I think all three are good people with out a doubt.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

whew, I found the ChemD x Choc D, I had that gal labeled for sure not to miss. She's purty, get a pic up after transplant.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 7, 2019)

Bag Of Oranges. I’m a Bodhi guy, I have high hopes...thanks GLG.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> JBC has always been good to me, very easy to communicate with via email and nothing but good vibes.
> 
> DCSE was great the one other time I used them.
> 
> ...


I guess I do not understand how I can send you a package if I do not have your mailing info?
and How do I send you a tracking number or ask you if you have a problem? If you do not have a account.Thanks


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 7, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> DCSE went out before my eyes, but GLG is there when you search.


Mine too I've checked everyday this week got email about drop .. went and saw them out already .. oh well back to the orange cookies x chocolate diesel..


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 7, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I guess I do not understand how I can send you a package if I do not have your mailing info?
> and How do I send you a tracking number or ask you if you have a problem? If you do not have a account.Thanks


I guess I don't know what you want me to say, its pretty common to make a purchase with out creating a account. I tried my best to make sure my hang up did not come across as a negative thing towards you. I apologize if you took it as talking smack.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 7, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I guess I do not understand how I can send you a package if I do not have your mailing info?
> and How do I send you a tracking number or ask you if you have a problem? If you do not have a account.Thanks


I can’t speak on account or whatever on GLG but I know on JBC you just enter all your info and email address but you do not have to create an account, however it does give you the option. You do not have to register in other words but still provide an email address and communication done just through email along with the tracking being sent to your email and everything else.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Well I thought sence @Useful Seeds has raised the bar with the "*Bag of Oranges*" drop.
> Coming this evening at 6PM EST. Don't be late!!!!!


I was late.


----------



## antonioverde (Mar 7, 2019)

Those flew fast. Look forward to seeing you guys pop em.


----------



## rudyson (Mar 7, 2019)

I have to say GLG is my go to, it is actually the first seed bank I bought from. Seems like if you find a reliable seed bank you tend to stick with them. Only downside might be that he only accepts cash/money order, its old school and I personally like it. However I recently ordered the Banana Kush from JBC and the total time from order to seeds in my mailbox was four days, turnaround time from GLG is twice as long. Having said all that there are at least a dozen solid seed banks out there that I would buy from, and I will continue to bring my business to GLG.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 8, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I guess I don't know what you want me to say, its pretty common to make a purchase with out creating a account. I tried my best to make sure my hang up did not come across as a negative thing towards you. I apologize if you took it as talking smack.


Sorry If you miss under stood me. I am about to launch a new site and am asking what your reasoning was and I may change things.
But If you order as a guest, you still have to give the same info as when you open a account.So I still have a record of it either way.

And I know everyone can not do it but I still have all my orders made using a safe addy that does not link to me.
And yes,I still orders seeds. Call me crazy but you never know where the next great strain is hiding.

And On a side note,there are a lot of peeps that make mistakes putting in their info. So the risk of a mistake on the customers end is way higher if they are filling out the info in a hurry trying to get a bag of oranges. Just my option tho.

And please do not consider this any thing more than asking for input on the new site. Thanks BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 8, 2019)

rudyson said:


> I have to say GLG is my go to, it is actually the first seed bank I bought from. Seems like if you find a reliable seed bank you tend to stick with them. Only downside might be that he only accepts cash/money order, its old school and I personally like it. However I recently ordered the Banana Kush from JBC and the total time from order to seeds in my mailbox was four days, turnaround time from GLG is twice as long. Having said all that there are at least a dozen solid seed banks out there that I would buy from, and I will continue to bring my business to GLG.


Thanks for the kind words. And we have been and are currently trying to get Credit Cards. How ever I own another business that deals in finance.And If I were to get charge with fraud it could cost me my livelihood. And the law still says it is illegal.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, once I get them they will go out to all 3 seed banks. And I have considered making HAOG s1's....stay tuned.


I sent you a pm please go read it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 8, 2019)

final count....4/4 orange choco, 4/4 Dank sinatra, 3/4 Apollo and 3/4 xmASS. and 1/1 on a early picked tester bean from my chuck. I think i'm just gonna veg for 3 weeks (until flower tent is open) then flip everything, and take if I have both male/female of either apollo or DS, then I'm gonna try to F3 them.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello? Where did everybody go......? 

Hope those, that wanted, got a bag of oranges 

Here are those 91 christmas and orange fire cookies (don’t know which is which, mixed up tags) flowering up. Also, popped some some 79 Christmas bud, one of which is exibiting whorled phyllotaxy. The 79 took a hit last week when it got cold, after one of my fans seized up, tripping the breaker on my power strip. This power strip had a couple fans hooked to it, in addition to a small heater that kicks on after lights out. I popped my first seeds in October 2018 and this is the third whorled phyllotaxy, all of which has been of different genetics. Must be my environment? Personally, I kind of like it.....

cheers!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> whew, I found the ChemD x Choc D, I had that gal labeled for sure not to miss. She's purty, get a pic up after transplant.


flowered from seed basically, one week of MH. Just sexed in 30 days.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 8, 2019)

Went to try to talk to my BOO......the heifer was swept of her feet by all you other suitors!!!! Congrats on the grab you homewreckers!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

I seen some dude talking smack on IG about not having enough bag of oranges beans and then hoping big corps fuck off people like Usefull?!?

People have lost their minds. How are you gonna get mad at dude for being a small supplier? 

The hate is real man. Sorry you gotta deal with assholes like that. Keep doing your thing bro!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2019)

Does anybody know much about the 3 headed dragon freebies that will come with the Bag of Oranges?

are they fems or regulars?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 8, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Does anybody know much about the 3 headed dragon freebies that will come with the Bag of Oranges?
> 
> are they fems or regulars?


Regs


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Regs


well, i'll throw this out here if its' cool with @Bad Dawg and not too much trouble:

i'll give those freebies away to anybody that has an order pending with GLG. i don't mess with regs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> well, i'll throw this out here if its' cool with @Bad Dawg and not too much trouble:
> 
> i'll give those freebies away to anybody that has an order pending with GLG. i don't mess with regs.


Why no regs? Space issue or just personal preference?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why no regs? Space issue or just personal preference?


space issues, time issues, plant count issues. and general bad luck. if most people would get 6 out of 8 females, i'd get 2 out of 8 females. lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I seen some dude talking smack on IG about not having enough bag of oranges beans and then hoping big corps fuck off people like Usefull?!?
> 
> People have lost their minds. How are you gonna get mad at dude for being a small supplier?
> 
> The hate is real man. Sorry you gotta deal with assholes like that. Keep doing your thing bro!


Yeah I saw that as well, folks like that are a toxin to the cannabis community. And I don't take the time to even comment back to people like that. Thank you for the kind words, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

The banana tent. Will get transplanted to 5 gal DWC buckets on Monday. Usefuls are 1st row right, and 2nd row left. The rest are Texas Butter and Banana Punchsicle, all just flipped.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The banana tent



i always thought a Speedo was nicknamed a banana hammock, not tent. lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i always thought a Speedo was nicknamed a banana hammock, not tent. lol.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 8, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Thanks for the kind words. And we have been and are currently trying to get Credit Cards. How ever I own another business that deals in finance.And If I were to get charge with fraud it could cost me my livelihood. And the law still says it is illegal.


Can you set it up with PayPal? I like the check out with PayPal..


----------



## pthobson (Mar 8, 2019)

@JBCSeeds when will the bag of Oranges go on sale on your website? I know useful said he sent them out to JBC yesterday?

And also will there be any new freebies? Only ones showing on your website are dank Sinatra F2 and 79 Christmas tree, both of which I’ve already got!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The banana tent. Will get transplanted to 5 gal DWC buckets on Monday. Usefuls are 1st row right, and 2nd row left. The rest are Texas Butter and Banana Punchsicle, all just flipped.
> View attachment 4296645 View attachment 4296646 View attachment 4296647


Looking so good ..


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Can you set it up with PayPal? I like the check out with PayPal..


Same problem I believe, the pp account has to be for another business and that constitutes fraud every time it is done. That's why most banks say to make sure not to leave any comments in the pp transfer, pp is known for shutting down/locking accounts for canna related stuff.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 8, 2019)

Dang, I'm totally confused on the drops. I was hoping to try Useful's Bag of Oranges. 

I got something from GLG that I thought said the drop was the 10th?

And is JBC sold out? I don't even see it as a choice, and most everything else of Usefull's is listed as Sold.

So then, @Usefull Seeds, do you think you're going to making any more BOO's? I promise I'll pay more attention, lol! I could care less how I have to pay to get them, hahaha!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @JBCSeeds when will the bag of Oranges go on sale on your website? I know useful said he sent them out to JBC yesterday?
> 
> And also will there be any new freebies? Only ones showing on your website are dank Sinatra F2 and 79 Christmas tree, both of which I’ve already got!


JBC will post em up when they receive em. No new freebies at the moment.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Dang, I'm totally confused on the drops. I was hoping to try Useful's Bag of Oranges.
> 
> I got something from GLG that I thought said the drop was the 10th?
> 
> ...


The notice I received said 6pm March 7...I dunno. @JBCSeeds has not received their drop yet. And I will fer sure be making more Bag of Oranges s1's.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> And I will fer sure be making more Bag of Oranges s1's.


New pricing? $60 for us, $200 for the haters?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> New pricing? $60 for us, $200 for the haters?


That right there put a huge smile on my face. Thank you.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 8, 2019)

So I have a question, Orange Cookies/Choco Diesel, and not usually growing fems/more than 1, what sort of variety can I expect with these? I popped 4 seeds, and I plan to take all 4 to flower. I have never really flowered out more than 1 fem of anything ever, so I am not sure what the difference to regs would be. Can I expect the same sort of lean towards either parent? Thanks. 

also can we have a HAOGxDragonsblood cross? HAOG potency with Dragonsblood flavor would be just about it for me. Sorry, that sounds really demandy of me.


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 8, 2019)

Just picked up some Double Dipped Strawberries (fem) and Blueberries and Chocolate (fem). Anyone have any reviews of these strains? Excited to try out Useful Seeds, and the price was great IMO, $120 for 20 fem seeds :O With prices like those, if the bud is fire, I’ll keep on buying Useful.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I seen some dude talking smack on IG about not having enough bag of oranges beans and then hoping big corps fuck off people like Usefull?!?
> 
> People have lost their minds. How are you gonna get mad at dude for being a small supplier?
> 
> The hate is real man. Sorry you gotta deal with assholes like that. Keep doing your thing bro!


I saw that tool too. Almost commented about how big beer is bankrupting craft brewers as a valid counterpoint, but stopped myself from legitimizing that dude with any sort of logical response.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 8, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just picked up some Double Dipped Strawberries (fem) and Blueberries and Chocolate (fem). Anyone have any reviews of these strains? Excited to try out Useful Seeds, and the price was great IMO, $120 for 20 fem seeds :O With prices like those, if the bud is fire, I’ll keep on buying Useful.


@CoB_nUt grew some fire Double dipped strawberries. Pics Are scattered through this thread. Knows what he’s doing for sure and seems like a great person.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 9, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just picked up some Double Dipped Strawberries (fem) and Blueberries and Chocolate (fem). Anyone have any reviews of these strains? Excited to try out Useful Seeds, and the price was great IMO, $120 for 20 fem seeds :O With prices like those, if the bud is fire, I’ll keep on buying Useful.


try reading this thread for info. its been stated here multiple times that blueberries and chocolate is a new, untested strain so if you want the info you're gonna have to grow them. Blueberry Hashplant crossed with Chocolate Diesel. Like others said another user has about 50 photos of DDS up here. Just look around.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 9, 2019)

S


MIRedBuds said:


> Can you set it up with PayPal? I like the check out with PayPal..


Sorry Pay pal is not Cannabis friendly. A customer put down a freebie pick and they closed my account. And 2 months later sent the money back to 3 different customers that had just paid. I was luck all 3 sent me payment. But it took a long time to get it worked out.
I am working on this issue but it is out of my hands. Thanks DBJ


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I have a question, Orange Cookies/Choco Diesel, and not usually growing fems/more than 1, what sort of variety can I expect with these? I popped 4 seeds, and I plan to take all 4 to flower. I have never really flowered out more than 1 fem of anything ever, so I am not sure what the difference to regs would be. Can I expect the same sort of lean towards either parent? Thanks.
> 
> also can we have a HAOGxDragonsblood cross? HAOG potency with Dragonsblood flavor would be just about it for me. Sorry, that sounds really demandy of me.


@Amos Otis grew a couple out and shared a bunch of pics, he had one that stayed short and stout, and one that stretched out like the Choc D. Ricky and Ralph as he called them. I forget what he said they smelled like, but they were some nice lookin plants. @sharptater was showing one off in DWC and his description was that it smelled strongly of skunk and oranges. 

I think I did a small batch of HAOG x Dragonsblood last summer, I would have to run them and do an f2 select.....hmmmmm.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 9, 2019)

Useful is pretty! Useful is gooooooddddd!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The notice I received said 6pm March 7...I dunno. @JBCSeeds has not received their drop yet. And I will fer sure be making more Bag of Oranges s1's.


Ha, right, it said the 7th in the email, but something about the 10th on the site, d'oh, danged time/space continum stuff, lol!

I'll rest easier knowing you'll be making more, I've been missing something orangy in my pipe!

Thanks Useful... besides looking killer, your crosses just sound fun to grow!


----------



## Tstat (Mar 9, 2019)

Sent my MO today and can't wait to get my oranges! I hope it's good, I never have much luck finding a keeper with female seeds. It will be nice not to have to sex them, though. I'm going to pop 4 or 5 and give the rest to a friend!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> @Amos Otis grew a couple out and shared a bunch of pics, he had one that stayed short and stout, and one that stretched out like the Choc D. Ricky and Ralph as he called them. I forget what he said they smelled like, but they were some nice lookin plants.


Ricky immediately became my favorite smoke with 14 other varieties in the cupboard. Mild, tasty smoke with a very happy buzz. I found a couple of dozen beans in some buds which I've no doubt were caused by the stress endured during my moving from one ponderosa to another; those will be popped very soon. Ralph is good, too, and more photogenic, but Ricky is superb smoke.. 

Ricky
 

Ralph


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 9, 2019)

@Useful Seeds @Amos Otis Thanks for the info. The 4 are stretching hard and they're less than a foot from the HID, they are eager to grow! Seedling phase is my least favorite, i'm bad at it. I generally get a little stretch no matter what but these guys are hungry for light and growth, gonna have to move them to big veg tent soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Sent my MO today and can't wait to get my oranges! I hope it's good, I never have much luck finding a keeper with female seeds. It will be nice not to have to sex them, though. I'm going to pop 4 or 5 and give the rest to a friend!


Im pretty confident you guys are gonna find some good stuff in them Bag of Oranges fems. Likely gonna get 2 phenos in a 10 pack. Green pheno was the bright, citrus zesty orange peel pheno for me.  Both carried a great stone.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> also can we have a HAOGxDragonsblood cross? HAOG potency with Dragonsblood flavor would be just about it for me. Sorry, that sounds really demandy of me.


DANG!!!! I was mistaken in my reply earlier. I made some Chem 91 skva x Dragonsblood, and I made some HAOG x Chocolate Diesel fems. And another one I want to hunt through is OGKB x Apollo - 11 Genius. And some others....lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 9, 2019)

well when you play with fire, your gonna....grow more fire. Both of those sound nice. Maybe I'll hit the apollo with the pre98' bubba I got and see if I can get the branching to be stronger. Please dont think I'm talking like I know what I'm doing, this is just gonna be a random chuck, and stronger branches is my hypothises.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 9, 2019)

Pre98 is pretty dominant in growth pattern as the female or pollen donor so you're on the right track.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for the input @quiescent. The bubba specimen I have is dark dark green, wide wide leaves, and tight tight noding. also probably double the stem thickness of anything else in the tent. This thing is trying to grow as hard as it can without putting on an inch. Knew there was a reason i kept the clone around and flowerd out the rest.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Ricky immediately became my favorite smoke with 14 other varieties in the cupboard. Mild, tasty smoke with a very happy buzz. I found a couple of dozen beans in some buds which I've no doubt were caused by the stress endured during my moving from one ponderosa to another; those will be popped very soon. Ralph is good, too, and more photogenic, but Ricky is superb smoke..
> 
> Ricky
> View attachment 4297192
> ...


Ralph was momentarily glitzy, (think Chaminade, lol) but a flash in the pan compared to Ricky's staying power. Makes sense, lol!


----------



## pthobson (Mar 11, 2019)

I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ? I’ve always used the paper towel method and have been successful up until now with one of my banana Kush s1 (only one I attempted to germ so far). Been four days and still no tap. Just seeing what you all think is the best most efficient way you’ve had germinating. Thanks guy and hope you all have a good day.


----------



## z.bud (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ? I’ve always used the paper towel method and have been successful up until now with one of my banana Kush s1 (only one I attempted to germ so far). Been four days and still no tap. Just seeing what you all think is the best most efficient way you’ve had germinating. Thanks guy and hope you all have a good day.


I usually just drop them in a cup of water and wait for the shell to split. Some are finicky and need a seed cracker or a Very light scuffing with sand paper pre soak


----------



## z.bud (Mar 11, 2019)

Lotus Larry x Tranquil Elephantizer 
Chopped at day 72
Smelled of fresh crushed hops in your hand. Super pine scented.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ? I’ve always used the paper towel method and have been successful up until now with one of my banana Kush s1 (only one I attempted to germ so far). Been four days and still no tap. Just seeing what you all think is the best most efficient way you’ve had germinating. Thanks guy and hope you all have a good day.


Everyone does what works for them. I gave up on the paper towel stuff, cups of water etc many years ago. Seeds have been sprouting in dirt for far longer than we have been growing pot and I see no benefit to doing it any other way. I plant directly into soil and vary rarely have a seed not pop.

Typically if they don't pop they are either super old, very fresh or not viable to begin with. Old seeds may need a scuff/extra moisture and fresh seeds need to dry for a few weeks before I see optimal germ rates.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

in a snack baggie of distilled water, one or two drops of peroxide, on a warm pad. Or the warm not hot spot on hot water heater. Then when cracked or tails, do the humidity dome, heat pad WITH A THERMOSTAT OR TIMER, voile. All my Banana Kush cracked 2/2 great smoke. Got one of one up on the ChemD x Choc D. I never had nor never will do the scuffin, just me. Warm soak always seems to do the trick, just not too hot, like the seed mat, it will get too hot if you just leave it on. jme


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 11, 2019)

Never have had to do the scuffin either, but might give it a try on some of my Attitude freebies because they are older. Otherwise I use the soak/soil or paper towel method and have great success.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

Of course seeds dont need to be germinated in a paper towel. I do it so I know how many are actually going to pop.

Why waste time putting seeds directly into the container/medium to germ? Then you gotta wait days to see if they come up and if some dont youll have to germ more and those will be days behind the first set. Etc...


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ? I’ve always used the paper towel method and have been successful up until now with one of my banana Kush s1 (only one I attempted to germ so far). Been four days and still no tap. Just seeing what you all think is the best most efficient way you’ve had germinating. Thanks guy and hope you all have a good day.


For me the seeds go straight into a wet folded paper towel, then into a ziplok baggie with a small puff of air in it. Put it on a ceramic saucer and set it on the DVR box for the heat. Condensation on the inside of the bag is a usually a good sign. Usually within 48 hrs I have a 3/4" taproot ready for transplant into a rapid rooter. Im probably about 90% or better in the last couple yrs. Some seeds just arent going to pop no matter how patiently you wait, or what method is employed.



Bodyne said:


> in a snack baggie of distilled water, one or two drops of peroxide, on a warm pad. Or the warm not hot spot on hot water heater. Then when cracked or tails, do the humidity dome, heat pad WITH A THERMOSTAT OR TIMER, voile. All my Banana Kush cracked 2/2 great smoke. Got one of one up on the ChemD x Choc D. I never had nor never will do the scuffin, just me. Warm soak always seems to do the trick, just not too hot, like the seed mat, it will get too hot if you just leave it on. jme


You did a run of the Banana Kush S1's already? Whats the smoke report on it? Any pics?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> For me the seeds go straight into a wet folded paper towel, then into a ziplok baggie with a small puff of air in it. Put it on a ceramic saucer and set it on the DVR box for the heat. Condensation on the inside of the bag is a usually a good sign. Usually within 48 hrs I have a 3/4" taproot ready for transplant into a rapid rooter. Im probably about 90% or better in the last couple yrs. Some seeds just arent going to pop no matter how patiently you wait, or what method is employed.
> 
> 
> You did a run of the Banana Kush S1's already? Whats the smoke report on it? Any pics?


Smoke surprised me, good and strong. had a sweeter taste, not really nanner, but plaintain, not melon, but, something. Easy to grow for me, and finished sooner than anything else during that round. Just did two and I was out so they didn't last long. I did smoke it up first, if that says anything. I have more left, along with the ChemD x Banana Kush. Very much worth it, imho. I was pleasantly surprised, no offense. Just wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ? I’ve always used the paper towel method and have been successful up until now with one of my banana Kush s1 (only one I attempted to germ so far). Been four days and still no tap. Just seeing what you all think is the best most efficient way you’ve had germinating. Thanks guy and hope you all have a good day.


I started with the paper towel method. Then after having success just planting in dirt I use to just plant them in dirt with great success for a number of years. Then had a spat of not so successful germination. So went back to the towels. I wet the towels put seeds between them. Make sure there is no standing water. Then I close the lid on the glad container and place somewhere warm but not too warm. 
With that method I tend to get 90% + within a day or so. Some seeds that don't crack in the towels I still plant anyway and have had lots of those pop many days later.

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

Red's idea is the way I used to do it, I would still if my hands weren't so numb. I'd take em out of the small baggie, use that water to wet the small cut folded paper towel, put back in, and give a good blow of exhaled air. Always had long tails thatway, but if not careful, you'll get something dirty in my fucked up process, and some wouldn't come out. So I just went to warm soak then plant in riot rooters, those also soaked in lite clonex solution. with dome and heating pad, been gettin up good lately. Old timers swear by that blowing co2 from your air into the bag.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Of course seeds dont need to be germinated in a paper towel. I do it so I know how many are actually going to pop.
> 
> Why waste time putting seeds directly into the container/medium to germ? Then you gotta wait days to see if they come up and if some dont youll have to germ more and those will be days behind the first set. Etc...


I see the reverse. To me its a waste of time to germ seeds in paper towel and risk root damage while transplanting them at such a delicate stage. 

Seeds not germing in either way would result in a lag time in new seeds being germinated so I don't really see a advantage to either technique in that regard.

Like i said in my first post, people do what works for them...more than one way to skin a cat and such.


----------



## thenasty1 (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ?


i put them in a root riot cube with the bottom pointed upward and exposed to the light a bit. my last few batches have had 100% germination. i use a drip feed to keep them wet, about a minute every hour or so. i keep the water pointed at the side of the cube so its not blasting right onto the seed


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ? I’ve always used the paper towel method and have been successful up until now with one of my banana Kush s1 (only one I attempted to germ so far). Been four days and still no tap. Just seeing what you all think is the best most efficient way you’ve had germinating. Thanks guy and hope you all have a good day.


I use a 5:1 ratio of RO water to 3% hydrogen peroxide. My understanding is the hydrogen peroxide acts as a chemical scarifier. Making it easier for oxygen to penetrate the seed. I haven't had any problems since I switched to that method years ago.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)

Paper towel method never fails. 6 of 6 in two days, Bag of Oranges and Oregon Orange Punch.


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 11, 2019)

BOO at JBC seeds. https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/useful-bag-of-oranges/


----------



## pthobson (Mar 11, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I use a 5:1 ratio of RO water to 3% hydrogen peroxide. My understanding is the hydrogen peroxide acts as a chemical scarifier. Making it easier for oxygen to penetrate the seed. I haven't had any problems since I switched to that method years ago.


So do you put in a paper towel or let them sink in a glass?


----------



## pthobson (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah hurry fellas JBC BOO just dropped.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Paper towel method never fails. 6 of 6 in two days, Bag of Oranges and Oregon Orange Punch.
> 
> View attachment 4298463


Anything you do special or just distilled water and paper towel along with warmth? Hydrogen peroxide? Scuffing etc


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Anything you do special or just distilled water and paper towel along with warmth? Hydrogen peroxide? Scuffing etc


Nothing. Tap water, paper towel, squeeze out water so it's moist, not drenched, place in sealed tupperware container, place in cupboard. Give 'em 2 days before checking.


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> So do you put in a paper towel or let them sink in a glass?


I put them in a paper towel. Wet with the RO/H2O2 mixture. Cover it very loosely with a piece of saran wrap. Then I put it in a small room/large closet, throw in a space heater and turn it up to 80°F (26°C).


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 11, 2019)

wet paper towel > squeeze it out > zip lock baggie closed > on top of your cable box.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks to @Schwaggy P liking @Useful Seeds’ post on instagram...I did a thing...and fed my growing seed addiction at JBC. Got a whole bag of oranges coming my way 

Edit: realized it was posted by Useful and liked by Schwaggy


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 11, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Thanks to @Schwaggy P on instagram...I did a thing...and fed my growing seed addiction at JBC. Got a whole bag of oranges coming my way


As did I!


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2019)

Banana Kush S1's in hand and some Dank Sinatra freebies too.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 11, 2019)

DDS#2 10 weeks and 3 days from flip and starting to fade. Nugs have stiffened up some.
Trichs are 95% milky no amber.As Schwaggy stated earlier,the diesal in her has her continuing to spit leaves.
I was going to let her go at least another 4 days.
Unfortunately she gets the chop now.
Found some nanners she's spitting out.Touched 1 and there's certainly pollen in them.
Nanner pic  Few more shots before she gets the axe.


----------



## smokinokie (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks Useful, grabbed chem91 x chocolate diesel awhile back. Haven't had a chance to pop any yet unfortunately. Any characteristics i should watch for? Smoke or any reports?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 12, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> BOO at JBC seeds. https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/useful-bag-of-oranges/


Dang, it sucks getting old, I napped through that drop too, when's the next one, lol?


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 12, 2019)

After coming across this thread earlier this year I finally grabbed a pack of Useful seeds. 

I usually don’t grab seeds unless there’s some type of freebie, i’m cheap af, but I could not let this cross slip by like the others i’ve missed out on. Hoping for something special


----------



## pthobson (Mar 12, 2019)

I don’t know if anyone else noticed but figured I’d give a heads up. Along with the bag of oranges that dropped JBC also restocked a few others. Chocolate diesel, double dipped strawberries, chem d x chocolate diesel along with a few others I believe.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 13, 2019)

I just noticed some Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel listed at GLG so I grabbed a pack


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS#2 10 weeks and 3 days from flip and starting to fade. Nugs have stiffened up some.
> Trichs are 95% milky no amber.As Schwaggy stated earlier,the diesal in her has her continuing to spit leaves.
> I was going to let her go at least another 4 days.
> Unfortunately she gets the chop now.
> ...


Dang, to bad ya didn't get to take em that extra 4 days. Is it me, or are those flowers really as big as they look???? Nice job my friend.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS#2 10 weeks and 3 days from flip and starting to fade. Nugs have stiffened up some.
> Trichs are 95% milky no amber.As Schwaggy stated earlier,the diesal in her has her continuing to spit leaves.
> I was going to let her go at least another 4 days.
> Unfortunately she gets the chop now.
> ...


nice job, she’s a chunker


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2019)

smokinokie said:


> Thanks Useful, grabbed chem91 x chocolate diesel awhile back. Haven't had a chance to pop any yet unfortunately. Any characteristics i should watch for? Smoke or any reports?


I have no reports on that one as of yet, but I will give ya my word that there is some serious smoke to be had in that cross.


----------



## DankDonut (Mar 14, 2019)

15 percent off great lakes genetics today through the 21st. Fabulous day outside finally!

Bag of skunks n oranges that sounds real good. Can I ask what the genetics of that are? The emails can be such a tease! hahaha


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 14, 2019)

DankDonut said:


> 15 percent off great lakes genetics today through the 21st. Fabulous day outside finally!
> 
> Bag of skunks n oranges that sounds real good. Can I ask what the genetics of that are? The emails can be such a tease! hahaha


Yeah you can ask but you can also just read back a few pages or use the search bar and find it yourself.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 14, 2019)

DankDonut said:


> 15 percent off great lakes genetics today through the 21st. Fabulous day outside finally!
> 
> Bag of skunks n oranges that sounds real good. Can I ask what the genetics of that are? The emails can be such a tease! hahaha


From the GLG website

A few years ago I had an idea to create a super orange strain because I had been let down so many times purchasing seeds that claimed to be orange. Sooo I grew out a bunch of Bodhi's Blood Orange and found a really nice Cali-o leaner, then I hit her with a really nice citrus smellin Sin City Tangerine Power male. I decided after talkin with a friend about orange terps, to pop a bunch of them and go hunting. I found an orange female that just floored me. No candy orange, straight up orange zest, kinda like the orange oil that comes out of an orange peel!!! In all of my years doin this, I have NEVER come across an orange like this. I reversed her and shared the seeds with some friends.

Everyone that grew them out has been very impressed. And if you are looking for a true orange cultivar, this one is for you. They will flower within 8-9 weeks, some of them will remain green, while some will fade to an almost black. The last batch of these had some tough shells, you may want to give them a light scuff.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang, to bad ya didn't get to take em that extra 4 days. Is it me, or are those flowers really as big as they look???? Nice job my friend.


Yea,couldn't risk my other gals getting seeded.
Yes,the flowers are huge.That top cola really is 2liter size,My first ever.Gotta really make sure my drying enviro is on point,don't wanna lose any to mold.
Thank you my dude.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 14, 2019)

Houstini said:


> nice job, she’s a chunker


Thank you.


----------



## rudyson (Mar 14, 2019)

That skunks n oranges is a different strain from mass medical.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 14, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> From the GLG website
> 
> A few years ago I had an idea to create a super orange strain because I had been let down so many times purchasing seeds that claimed to be orange. Sooo I grew out a bunch of Bodhi's Blood Orange and found a really nice Cali-o leaner, then I hit her with a really nice citrus smellin Sin City Tangerine Power male. I decided after talkin with a friend about orange terps, to pop a bunch of them and go hunting. I found an orange female that just floored me. No candy orange, straight up orange zest, kinda like the orange oil that comes out of an orange peel!!! In all of my years doin this, I have NEVER come across an orange like this. I reversed her and shared the seeds with some friends.
> 
> Everyone that grew them out has been very impressed. And if you are looking for a true orange cultivar, this one is for you. They will flower within 8-9 weeks, some of them will remain green, while some will fade to an almost black. The last batch of these had some tough shells, you may want to give them a light scuff.


My mistake that description is for Bag Of Oranges
Bag Of Skunks n Oranges is Chem 91 skva x Bag of Oranges


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 14, 2019)

I know Useful will clarify this, but I'm pretty sure *Bag of Skunks n Oranges* is (_Old School Skunk x Bag of Oranges_). I believe he hunted the Skunk from some bagseeds ('80s-'90s) he's had in the vault and hit her with reversed Bag of Oranges pollen.


----------



## smokinokie (Mar 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have no reports on that one as of yet, but I will give ya my word that there is some serious smoke to be had in that cross.


Right on, and I thank ya kindly.


----------



## DankDonut (Mar 14, 2019)

@Schwaggy P Thanks man. That is awesome. Hero with that info as always.



Storm blew in here. Haha That crazy weather. Roads are seriously beaten up.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 14, 2019)

DankDonut said:


> 15 percent off great lakes genetics today through the 21st. Fabulous day outside finally!
> 
> Bag of skunks n oranges that sounds real good. Can I ask what the genetics of that are? The emails can be such a tease! hahaha


Woah, is that the GLG email? First time hearing of the Bag of Skunks. When's that coming or is it gone already?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 15, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I just noticed some Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel listed at GLG so I grabbed a pack


Loved growing mine .. was real happy with orange cookies x chocolate diesel


----------



## Tstat (Mar 15, 2019)

BOO coming tomorrow!


----------



## DankDonut (Mar 15, 2019)

@dankbydrew Yup from the email. I think it will be after the sale.

And I know right, sounds good.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> I know Useful will clarify this, but I'm pretty sure *Bag of Skunks n Oranges* is (_Old School Skunk x Bag of Oranges_). I believe he hunted the Skunk from some bagseeds ('80s-'90s) he's had in the vault and hit her with reversed Bag of Oranges pollen.


This is the correct info on the Bag of Skunks n Oranges. Thanks @Schwaggy P for dropping the info for me in my absence. I was gifted some seeds labeled 1992-93 Skunk (not sweet). I hunted through them and picked the best lady. While there was no sweet as the label stated, the funk from the one I picked is not that old school Roadkill, but she has some stink fer sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 15, 2019)

I have a bean popping addiction.4 HAOGxChoco Diesal and 4 GG#4xBananaKush testers nearly ready to be peat pelleted.
Saving the "other" pack so I can run the whole pack at once with the rest of these packs for a whole Useful seed run!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have a bean popping addiction.4 HAOGxChoco Diesal and 4 GG#4xBananaKush testers nearly ready to be peat pelleted.
> Saving the "other" pack so I can run the whole pack at once with the rest of these packs for a whole Useful seed run!View attachment 4300754


NICE!!!! Lookin forward to this fer sure


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> This is the correct info on the Bag of Skunks n Oranges. Thanks @Schwaggy P for dropping the info for me in my absence. I was gifted some seeds labeled 1992-93 Skunk (not sweet). I hunted through them and picked the best lady. While there was no sweet as the label stated, the funk from the one I picked is not that old school Roadkill, but she has some stink fer sure.


You're welcome, happy to help.


----------



## cohiba (Mar 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know this sounds like a noob question but I’m just am curious on what your alls preferred method of germination with the highest percentage of germ? I’ve always used the paper towel method and have been successful up until now with one of my banana Kush s1 (only one I attempted to germ so far). Been four days and still no tap. Just seeing what you all think is the best most efficient way you’ve had germinating. Thanks guy and hope you all have a good day.



I've been using a 24 hour soak of distilled water, peroxide, and all natural organic coconut water. Turned my success rate from 10% to 100% germination on my older (7+ years) seeds with hard shells.


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 16, 2019)

cohiba said:


> I've been using a 24 hour soak of distilled water, peroxide, and all natural organic coconut water. Turned my success rate from 10% to 100% germination on my older (7+ years) seeds with hard shells.


How much peroxide and coconut water do you use per gallon.


----------



## cohiba (Mar 16, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> How much peroxide and coconut water do you use per gallon.


I usually soak my seeds in red solo cups. I fill the cup halfway up with distilled water, add about 1/4 teaspoon of peroxide and about 1 or 2 tablespoons of coconut water.


----------



## rudyson (Mar 16, 2019)

I think yall are thinking too hard, the paper towel method has never failed me.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 16, 2019)

Viable seeds could pop in the crack of my azz


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 16, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Viable seeds could pop in the crack of my azz


You might want to look into humidity control for that region.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2019)

rudyson said:


> I think yall are thinking too hard, the paper towel method has never failed me.


14 of 14.
K.I.S.S.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 14 of 14.
> K.I.S.S.
> 
> View attachment 4301543


Why fix it if it ain’t broken? 23/23 plus a cpl more not in the picture.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 17, 2019)

Does that Hydroton not dry out? Or does it has some wicking capability. I can't wrap my brain around how y'all keep them in it in solos.
I'm assuming they don't stay in solos very long.
@Amos Otis I notice you use your solos as net pots for your system.How long do ya germ/veg them before putting them on auto feed in your system?
@ChronicWonders is that straight hydroton in those cups? If so,same question,how long do you keep them in there?


----------



## KushKid5 (Mar 17, 2019)

Just received DDS and got 2 freebie packs of the 3 headed dragon crosses from bad dawg.. SOLID.. all soaked then into paper towels. Excited to see what i find with these


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 17, 2019)

KushKid5 said:


> Just received DDS and got 2 freebie packs of the 3 headed dragon crosses from bad dawg.. SOLID.. all soaked then into paper towels. Excited to see what i find with theseView attachment 4301746


Here are some pics of
*3 Headed Gorilla ,plant em if you have them,or ck out the @Useful Seeds promo At GLG and grab a pack.
Made by Bad Dawg Genetics.*
The bleeder from gg4 x 3 headed dragon @ 10 weeks and harvest time.
Grown by Paulie 78


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 17, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Here are some pics of
> *3 Headed Gorilla ,plant em if you have them,or ck out the @Useful Seeds promo At GLG and grab a pack.
> Made by Bad Dawg Genetics.*
> The bleeder from gg4 x 3 headed dragon @ 10 weeks and harvest time.
> Grown by Paulie 78


If any crazy fool messes up and doesn't fulfil there order for the Bag of Oranges, is there any chance my name can go top of the list to get em' ? 

I'm UK based and all 3 drops happened at like 2-3 am here(I think???), woke up 3 times slightly more gutted each time, LOL


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 17, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> If any crazy fool messes up and doesn't fulfil there order for the Bag of Oranges, is there any chance my name can go top of the list to get em' ?
> 
> I'm UK based and all 3 drops happened at like 2-3 am here(I think???), woke up 3 times slightly more gutted each time, LOL


Sorry the drop times are off for your time zone. I have a hard time staying up late enough to drop them when I do.LOL but I do get up at 400 AM.
And I do not think anyone will pass on the BOO's. But we do have these on the coming soon list.

* * 
*Bag of Skunks n Oranges* is (_Old School Skunk x Bag of Oranges_). I believe he hunted the Skunk from some bagseeds ('80s-'90s) he's had in the vault and hit her with reversed Bag of Oranges pollen.
The Skunk used was not sweet at all, not Road Kill, but pretty damn stinky.
@Useful Seeds and @Schwaggy P ​


----------



## TackYouCack! (Mar 17, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> If any crazy fool messes up and doesn't fulfil there order for the Bag of Oranges, is there any chance my name can go top of the list to get em' ?
> 
> I'm UK based and all 3 drops happened at like 2-3 am here(I think???), woke up 3 times slightly more gutted each time, LOL


Bag of Oranges is currently available at JBC.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 17, 2019)

Skunk va x bag of oranges is available also.


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 17, 2019)

Seems like you can only order from @JBCSeeds from USA and Canada ATM, is this correct? Sure I've used em' before the site upgrade


----------



## pthobson (Mar 17, 2019)

Man these bag of oranges seeds have the prettiest print on them! And damn useful bringing the heat with a couple more releases. Coming after my bank account lol. @Schwaggy P freebies on JBC as well. They are only given with the purchase of two packs of feminized . I want that gelato ectocooler cross in an unhealthy way


----------



## pthobson (Mar 17, 2019)

Your crosses are fire @Schwaggy P. Once I have more room I have many ideas to breed as well. I’d like to find a good male Pheno in my dank Sinatra f2s or 79 Christmas bud and hit a good Pheno of the BOO with the pollen. No intentions of any profit just for personal and to spread the love! Also maybe a cross of the Christmas bud and dank Sinatra for that old school bud. Ghost OG cross with Christmas bud would be cool as well. Ghost of Christmas past. All credit would be given where due no disrespect to anyone!


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 17, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Seems like you can only order from @JBCSeeds from USA and Canada ATM, is this correct? Sure I've used em' before the site upgrade


Shoot him a email, he responds quickly and is a nice guy to deal with.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Man these bag of oranges seeds have the prettiest print on them! And damn useful bringing the heat with a couple more releases. Coming after my bank account lol. @Schwaggy P freebies on JBC as well. They are only given with the purchase of two packs of feminized . I want that gelato ectocooler cross in an unhealthy way


I hear you on the freebies, I am waiting/looking forward to Scwaggy's Chem'91skva x Ecto Cooler showing up in the list of freebies at JBC.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Your crosses are fire @Schwaggy P. Once I have more room I have many ideas to breed as well. I’d like to find a good male Pheno in my dank Sinatra f2s or 79 Christmas bud and hit a good Pheno of the BOO with the pollen. No intentions of any profit just for personal and to spread the love! Also maybe a cross of the Christmas bud and dank Sinatra for that old school bud. Ghost OG cross with Christmas bud would be cool as well. Ghost of Christmas past. All credit would be given where due no disrespect to anyone!


Thank you! Sounds like you have a solid set of ideas for your future projects. I'm about to flip some *Chemdogs* (_along with a couple other ladies_) to be pollinated by Coastal's *Black Lights* (Black Domina x Northern Lights #1) for some old school knockout bud that will hopefully find their way onto Useful's freebie menu in the future.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Rivendell (Mar 17, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you! Sounds like you have a solid set of ideas for your future projects. I'm about to flip some *Chemdogs* (_along with a couple other ladies_) to be pollinated by Coastal's *Black Lights* (Black Domina x Northern Lights #1) for some old school knockout bud that will hopefully find their way onto Useful's freebie menu in the future.


Freebies are great, but you need to convince Useful to sell your stuff as the "Schawggy Line" of Useful Seeds. I would happily pay for some of the stuff you are putting out! 


Plus I would get to laugh at buying Schwaggy seeds!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Does that Hydroton not dry out? Or does it has some wicking capability. I can't wrap my brain around how y'all keep them in it in solos.
> I'm assuming they don't stay in solos very long.
> @Amos Otis I notice you use your solos as net pots for your system.How long do ya germ/veg them before putting them on auto feed in your system?
> @ChronicWonders is that straight hydroton in those cups? If so,same question,how long do you keep them in there?


The hydroton does dry out, but it at least provides a buffer/slows down the soil from drying out. I have soil underneath the pebbles and for this run all these will stay in solos 12/12 til they sex. Then they will be transplanted to larger pots and put back into veg.

I’m running these this way because my tent is already occupied with solo competition cups and the cast-aways that were transplanted into 1 gal. Hands are tied with lots of lil plants. Maybe some will be cast outside if temps are warm enough.

I plant them in the pellets if they are going into hempys.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 17, 2019)

Hmmmmm, I use marbles and night crawlers ......don't tell me they don't survive! Mine have been alive for 90 days so far! I'd be happy to dig some up to prove my point if I need to.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks to Sir SmokeALot for waking me from my latest nap... I think I've got a Bag Of Oranges coming!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Does that Hydroton not dry out? Or does it has some wicking capability. I can't wrap my brain around how y'all keep them in it in solos.
> I'm assuming they don't stay in solos very long.
> @Amos Otis I notice you use your solos as net pots for your system.How long do ya germ/veg them before putting them on auto feed in your system?


One cup w/ hydroton and drainage holes sits inside another cup w/o drainage. The hydroton stays moist for days, as the seedlings use very little water at that stage and only the top few stones of the hydroton get dry. This is what you want, so that the infant roots follow the moisture downward. Even so, I'll water the cups about every 3 days in a 'flood and drain' manner, leaving a very small amount of water in the bottom cup - just enough to 'be there'.

In a week to 10 days, roots will work their way out through the holes in the bottom of the cup. When they get about 2 - 3 inches outside the cup is when I'll set them in the first bucket, a one gallon, with roots dangling into the bubbling light nute mix. They'll be in those buckets for 3 weeks of vegging, then sexing, before the selected plants get 'transplanted' the Amos way to 5 gal buckets for blooming.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you @ChronicWonders and @Amos Otis for your responses.I have some Hydroton and I'm trying it out on a clone.I have it in a netpot in a solocup of hydroton.
The roots were already long enough to come out of the netpot after coming out of my aerocloner. I filled the bottom of the solo cup with hydroton and set the netcup with clone in it on top. 
She was wilted the next day.So I took out the hydoton from the bottom and added my soilessmix to the bottom of the solo with the netcup on top. Much better water retention and wick action,no 1 day wilt. Just an experiment because I've never used hydroton and am gearing up for a flood and drain run.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 17, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Freebies are great, but you need to convince Useful to sell your stuff as the "Schawggy Line" of Useful Seeds. I would happily pay for some of the stuff you are putting out!
> 
> 
> Plus I would get to laugh at buying Schwaggy seeds!


Agreed.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 17, 2019)

Heh....I see the BOO name has caught on. Use to hate hate when females called me that...still do as a matter of fact...Don't tell wifey that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Heh....I see the BOO name has caught on. Use to hate hate when females called me that...still do as a matter of fact...


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you @ChronicWonders and @Amos Otis for your responses.I have some Hydroton and I'm trying it out on a clone.I have it in a netpot in a solocup of hydroton.
> The roots were already long enough to come out of the netpot after coming out of my aerocloner. I filled the bottom of the solo cup with hydroton and set the netcup with clone in it on top.
> She was wilted the next day.So I took out the hydoton from the bottom and added my soilessmix to the bottom of the solo with the netcup on top. Much better water retention and wick action,no 1 day wilt. Just an experiment because I've never used hydroton and am gearing up for a flood and drain run.


Hydroton pretty much has zero wicking properties. Its def a top feed kinda medium unless already rooted in a F&D setting.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have a bean popping addiction.4 HAOGxChoco Diesal and 4 GG#4xBananaKush testers nearly ready to be peat pelleted.
> Saving the "other" pack so I can run the whole pack at once with the rest of these packs for a whole Useful seed run!View attachment 4300754


Just realized I wet the wrong beans! Should've been the Gelato 45 x Choco diesal.Not the GG#4 x Banana Kush. My bad @Useful Seeds 

I'll get these started soon.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 17, 2019)

@Amos Otis is DCSE the only bank with briscoes bargains beans as of right now? I want some just don’t want to go through them. No reasoning just preference.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just realized I wet the wrong beans! Should've been the Gelato 45 x Choco diesal.Not the GG#4 x Banana Kush. My bad @Useful Seeds
> 
> I'll get these started soon.


Ooh those GG#4 x Banana Kush sound lovely. I’ll be excited to see what they bring for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @Amos Otis is DCSE the only bank with briscoes bargains beans as of right now? I want some just don’t want to go through them. No reasoning just preference.


yes


----------



## Oblazer (Mar 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> yes


hey amos not trying to tell ya how to do business but I almost wish your packs were a straight up $40 so I could get the free shipping with usefuls $60 packs … just messing with ya , I scored some orgi and I cant remember what from useful but there getting wet the day they get here


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> hey amos not trying to tell ya how to do business but I almost wish your packs were a straight up $40 so I could get the free shipping with usefuls $60 packs … just messing with ya , I scored some orgi and I cant remember what from useful but there getting wet the day they get here


Sorry, amigo, but the next drop will likely be even less expensive. But I think you're blaming the wrong guy. My good amigo @Useful Seeds is definitely under pricing his gems. I say this while smoking another joint of Ricky Stokes.  But I'd never suggest that good cat to mess w/ his success. 

Much thanks for the support of Useful, DCSE, and that other guy.


----------



## CuZiLuViT (Mar 18, 2019)

Signed up with RIU months ago but I found Useful through Great Lakes Genetics. I must say that I was blown away with the first seeds I tried, BO x Genius Thai Extreme. Incredible potency and flavor! My favorite cultivar at the moment! I also have Blue Dream SC Cut x Chocolate Diesel near finished, will share some pics this evening if I get up before dawn in the bloom room! I have a large assortment of Useful seeds I have purchased since I discovered you, with several already at different stages. I have about 20 keeper plants in my garden at the moment but most are not even in the same league as the Useful gear I have going now. I just wanted to personally thank you for making all of these top shelf strains available to the community at such a fair price! More than half of the seeds I have waiting to get wet and join my harem are freebies from recent Useful purchases! 

I spent 6 hours tonight reading through this thread from page 1 though 161 and all I can say is that I am even more impressed than I could have imagined by your good nature, positive attitude and fantastic work!

Thank you for all of the hard work you do! There is no doubt that with you, it is a labor of love, love for our "Eternal Bottom Bitch".....Cannabis!


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 18, 2019)

Planted four purple chocolates, two males and two females. One female is very vigorous with the bottom branching pushing out and up to keep up with the main stalk. Other is a bit slower with much less branching. The males were split between the same two structure types as well.


Should start getting interesting real soon.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 18, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries day 57 of flower.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 18, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Double dipped strawberries day 57 of flower.


How’s she smelling?


----------



## Bodean (Mar 18, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How’s she smelling?


I dont smell very well but ,Shes got some kind of cleaner smell going on and very greasy. Wish I could describe it better for you. Here's a closer shot of a top.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 18, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Double dipped strawberries day 57 of flower.


Nicely Done Bodean.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 18, 2019)

Bodean said:


> I dont smell very well but ,Shes got some kind of cleaner smell going on and very greasy. Wish I could describe it better for you. Here's a closer shot of a top. View attachment 4302544


I recognize that. Looks like Choco Covered Strawberries leaner.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just realized I wet the wrong beans! Should've been the Gelato 45 x Choco diesal.Not the GG#4 x Banana Kush. My bad @Useful Seeds
> 
> I'll get these started soon.


No worries my friend, I know you will grow whatever I send ya to it's full potential.


Amos Otis said:


> Sorry, amigo, but the next drop will likely be even less expensive. But I think you're blaming the wrong guy. My good amigo @Useful Seeds is definitely under pricing his gems. I say this while smoking another joint of Ricky Stokes.  But I'd never suggest that good cat to mess w/ his success.
> 
> Much thanks for the support of Useful, DCSE, and that other guy.


No no no..your seeds are being sold way under their market value!! Thanks so much for the kind words Amos.



CuZiLuViT said:


> Signed up with RIU months ago but I found Useful through Great Lakes Genetics. I must say that I was blown away with the first seeds I tried, BO x Genius Thai Extreme. Incredible potency and flavor! My favorite cultivar at the moment! I also have Blue Dream SC Cut x Chocolate Diesel near finished, will share some pics this evening if I get up before dawn in the bloom room! I have a large assortment of Useful seeds I have purchased since I discovered you, with several already at different stages. I have about 20 keeper plants in my garden at the moment but most are not even in the same league as the Useful gear I have going now. I just wanted to personally thank you for making all of these top shelf strains available to the community at such a fair price! More than half of the seeds I have waiting to get wet and join my harem are freebies from recent Useful purchases!
> 
> 
> I spent 6 hours tonight reading through this thread from page 1 though 161 and all I can say is that I am even more impressed than I could have imagined by your good nature, positive attitude and fantastic work!
> ...


I really appreciate yer support, coming in here today and reading this message was an awesome feeling!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm pretty excited by this gift I received from Kagyu...he is a pretty cool cat.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think some might say I’m in an early stage of becoming a bean hoarder...I prefer to call it a healthy start.


----------



## CuZiLuViT (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a pic of my Useful seed packs and several pics of plants but I can't seem to upload them. Won't let me drag in and when I use the Upload a File button it goes to 2% and never finishes....


----------



## CuZiLuViT (Mar 18, 2019)

If Kagyu is Coastal on Z-Labs, he is a really cool cat, one of my best friends over there! He is always willing to help anyone with anything he can!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 18, 2019)

CuZiLuViT said:


> I have a pic of my Useful seed packs and several pics of plants but I can't seem to upload them. Won't let me drag in and when I use the Upload a File button it goes to 2% and never finishes....


Ya may need to resize em, I had the exact same issue, until a friend of mine explained to me how to resize em using paint.


----------



## Shmozz (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Double dipped strawberries day 57 of flower.


Looks a lot like my one Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies pheno! I thoroughly enjoyed the smoke, so I know you're in for a treat!


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 19, 2019)

JBC has BOO and 91xBOO... Dang. Bet that 91BOO is gonna have some tasty funk.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 19, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> JBC has BOO and 91xBOO... Dang. Bet that 91BOO is gonna have some tasty funk.


Mine arrive tomorrow 

I just had to after missing the other drops of BOO


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm pretty excited by this gift I received from Kagyu...he is a pretty cool cat.
> View attachment 4302880


I recognize some of those letters from the Alphabet but do not know what they mean when placed in that order.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I recognize some of those letters from the Alphabet but do not know what they mean when placed in that order.


Sorry about that...ex-cit-ed...meaning very enthusiastic and eager.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sorry about that...ex-cit-ed...meaning very enthusiastic and eager.


BSHW?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 19, 2019)

Houstini said:


> BSHW?


Big Sur Holy Weed.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Big Sur Holy Weed.


Wow!!!
Thats great! I cant wait for you to find a male from that pack for your crosses. Kagyu is a cool cat. I dont know him personally, but i love what coastal seeds has been putting out.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 19, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> I think some might say I’m in an early stage of becoming a bean hoarder...I prefer to call it a healthy start.


It’s called Seed-O-Holic, I’m on the wagon 4 months sober but on 4/20 I’ll probably make an exception since I still want at least one pack of Useful to add to the collection


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 20, 2019)

damn I wonder if he's still got any Puck/Skelly lying around.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn I wonder if he's still got any Puck/Skelly lying around.


I really regret snoozing on that one.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 20, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> I really regret snoozing on that one.


It is my holy grail. I have some stuff with Skelly in it, but no pure


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 21, 2019)

Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies 
Day 40ish since flower formation started, I think.... Super stinky, greasy, and is bulking up real nice.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 21, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> View attachment 4304255 Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies
> Day 40ish since flower formation started, I think.... Super stinky, greasy, and is bulking up real nice. View attachment 4304253


Lookin pretty good Dude!!!!  Nice update, thank you as always.


----------



## Trewalker (Mar 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds Chocolate Diesel


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 21, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> View attachment 4304255 Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies
> Day 40ish since flower formation started, I think.... Super stinky, greasy, and is bulking up real nice. View attachment 4304253


----------



## THT (Mar 22, 2019)

I just picked up some 'bag of oranges', should be dropping some soon.


----------



## THT (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks like I'll also have to pop some of these freebie 1979 xmas tree as well! Very excited to see both. See ya in a few months


----------



## khaoohs (Mar 22, 2019)

TackYouCack! said:


> Bag of Oranges is currently available at JBC.


Woo. Thank you, came to this thread to find out if he was going to make more, only to find out they're available!


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 23, 2019)

Pretty sure I've just sorted the BOO, plus the Chem91 SKVA x BOO and Schwaggy P 's GG4 x Black Triangle as a bonus

Cheers to all involved @Useful Seeds @Schwaggy P @JBCSeeds & @dankbydrew for the pointer


----------



## Houstini (Mar 24, 2019)

1/7 useful Apollo 11 f4 2/7 are up.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 24, 2019)

Just recently got turned on to Useful. Getting excited about some MIDWEST GREEN BUD!!!
It sounds like MICHIGAN might be throwin' out some FIRE. Look out, make some room!!! make some room!!! LOL.
And the way things are going Illinois and Missouri might have some FIRE too...via me! via you. hahaha! 
it's all good. I really enjoy the fellowship of like minded folk.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 24, 2019)

I know this is the Useful seed thread. But we're all friends. This thread sounds friendly enough I thought I'd share a good looking Strawberry Short Kush from ours truly Midwest GREEN reLEAF group.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 25, 2019)

Houstini said:


> 1/7 useful Apollo 11 f4 2/7 are up.
> View attachment 4306125


When I ordered my Bag of Oranges the other day, I thought I would get these as freebies. I didn’t, how did you get yours?
Also I soaked 3 BOOs and placed them in rapid rooters, like I always do. No sign of popping after 5 days...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 25, 2019)

Tstat said:


> When I ordered my Bag of Oranges the other day, I thought I would get these as freebies. I didn’t, how did you get yours?
> Also I soaked 3 BOOs and placed them in rapid rooters, like I always do. No sign of popping after 5 days...


Have you tried manually cracking the BOO seeds? I've had tough shelled seeds that don't do much after a couple days respond overnight after manually cracking them.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 25, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Have you tried manually cracking the BOO seeds? I've had tough shelled seeds that don't do much after a couple days respond overnight after manually cracking them.


No, I have never heard of such a thing! How do you do it?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 25, 2019)

Tstat said:


> No, I have never heard of such a thing! How do you do it?


The first way is to use your fingers to slowly clamp down on the seed until you hear a pop. The seam of the seed should run along the length of your fingers. Your finger pads will allow for some cushion while clamping down. Once you hear the pop, proceed with your usual germ procedure. If the seed is being stubborn, try the next way to crack it.


The other way is to use needle nose pliers. If you worry about crushing the seed, you can wedge some cotton or other soft substance to limit a full closure of the pliers. Slowly clamping down will give you the same "pop" noise. Just go slowly and you'll hear the crack without crushing the seed.

While this can't guarantee successful germination every single time, it has saved many seeds that would've just been tossed.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 25, 2019)

Tstat said:


> When I ordered my Bag of Oranges the other day, I thought I would get these as freebies. I didn’t, how did you get yours?
> Also I soaked 3 BOOs and placed them in rapid rooters, like I always do. No sign of popping after 5 days...


My BOO's were super slow too for some reason, I only germinated 4 but they were way behind the Apollo 11 & Banana Kush & others. 1 never did crack. I tried the manual crack a couple days ago like @Schwaggy P, still no luck. That single seed is still soaking but it has been 9 days. Guess I am stubborn.

On the other hand 2 of those BOO's are up & looking healthy.


----------



## althor (Mar 25, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> The first way is to use your fingers to slowly clamp down on the seed until you hear a pop. The seam of the seed should run along the length of your fingers. Your finger pads will allow for some cushion while clamping down. Once you hear the pop, proceed with your usual germ procedure. If the seed is being stubborn, try the next way to crack it.
> View attachment 4306378
> 
> The other way is to use needle nose pliers. If you worry about crushing the seed, you can wedge some cotton or other soft substance to limit a full closure of the pliers. Slowly clamping down will give you the same "pop" noise. Just go slowly and you'll hear the crack without crushing the seed.
> ...


 I have tried to crack a seed that wasn't opening 50 or so times and so far I am 0-50. I wish I could do that.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 25, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Have you tried manually cracking the BOO seeds? I've had tough shelled seeds that don't do much after a couple days respond overnight after manually cracking them.





Tstat said:


> When I ordered my Bag of Oranges the other day, I thought I would get these as freebies. I didn’t, how did you get yours?
> Also I soaked 3 BOOs and placed them in rapid rooters, like I always do. No sign of popping after 5 days...


I started 2 boo and 2 bb.The first bb cracked about 3 days in and after another day I did what Schwaggy suggested(tried for the first time) and overnight the boo had a tail(4-5 days after placed in paper towels)Took another couple days and the second bb did too(planted in soil yesterday,so 8-9 days after first placed in paper towels)unfortunately due to it being my first attempt at manually cracking the seeds,i damaged the 2nd boo.I still have hope for it,still in a paper towel.Both super nice and healthy looking seeds,I just think they are really hard.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 25, 2019)

Already in love with this plant, ChemD x ChocD. Not topped, crammed in a tent with the rest of the volleyball team. Pretty sure gonna be a nice cola fore all said and done. Thanks Useful. I have starting pruning root balls just a tad upon transplant to flower, I like what it does to the plant after slight rest.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 25, 2019)

Maybe I should try taking them out of the rooters and placing them in damp paper towel? It’s been a while since I tried that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you @ChronicWonders and @Amos Otis for your responses.I have some Hydroton and I'm trying it out on a clone.I have it in a netpot in a solocup of hydroton.
> The roots were already long enough to come out of the netpot after coming out of my aerocloner. I filled the bottom of the solo cup with hydroton and set the netcup with clone in it on top.
> She was wilted the next day.So I took out the hydoton from the bottom and added my soilessmix to the bottom of the solo with the netcup on top. Much better water retention and wick action,no 1 day wilt. Just an experiment because I've never used hydroton and am gearing up for a flood and drain run.


Just wanted to follow up my post with a couple of pics so you can see what I was talking about. These are the Orange Project seedlings, and here's a Mimosa that's grown a root through the bottom of the cup long enough to be tossed in DWC tomorrow.


----------



## predd (Mar 26, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Have you tried manually cracking the BOO seeds? I've had tough shelled seeds that don't do much after a couple days respond overnight after manually cracking them.


I had to do this with 5/7 after 4 days in a wet towel with my BOO....worked fine just be careful...100% germ so far


----------



## Tstat (Mar 26, 2019)

I’m not sure what to do, maybe scuff a few more and try that, and the paper towel method. I always have good germ rates. I just had 8/8 Bodhi gear pop, one damped off.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyone still looking for Bag of Oranges, DC Seed Exchange has 2 packs left in stock as of about 5 minutes ago...and any pack of Useful comes with a pack of Schwaggy freebies at DCSE.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> The first way is to use your fingers to slowly clamp down on the seed until you hear a pop. The seam of the seed should run along the length of your fingers. Your finger pads will allow for some cushion while clamping down. Once you hear the pop, proceed with your usual germ procedure. If the seed is being stubborn, try the next way to crack it.
> View attachment 4306378
> 
> The other way is to use needle nose pliers. If you worry about crushing the seed, you can wedge some cotton or other soft substance to limit a full closure of the pliers. Slowly clamping down will give you the same "pop" noise. Just go slowly and you'll hear the crack without crushing the seed.
> ...


Wish I'd done this with my GG#4 Banana Kush beans.Only got 1 of 4 top break the pellet.It was the only one to pop a tap after the soak.
Think it's too late to try it?
They are still in the pellets in a solo.I'be been keeping the pellet moist.
I have some Triple Purple Rhino from Doc's.I commented on one of his TPR posts on IG that I wet some.He told me I should scuff and or crack them before planting them.Fuck me they were already pelleted.I got 1 up out the those 4 as well.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wish I'd done this with my GG#4 Banana Kush beans.Only got 1 of 4 top break the pellet.It was the only one to pop a tap after the soak.
> Think it's too late to try it?
> They are still in the pellets in a solo.I'be been keeping the pellet moist.
> I have some Triple Purple Rhino from Doc's.I commented on one of his TPR posts on IG that I wet some.He told me I should scuff and or crack them before planting them.Fuck me they were already pelleted.I got 1 up out the those 4 as well.


I give beans 2-3 days in the paper towel to crack. If they don't pop, I use the pliers to crack them. As long as the seeds are not overly soggy, they still have a chance of getting back on track after manually cracking them. Since they've been moist for a few days, try to crack them with your fingers first.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you.I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you.I'll give it a shot.


You're welcome, good luck.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 26, 2019)

Small Update: My two Purple Chocolates are between two and three weeks into flower and both are starting to show some purple coming in.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello, I want to start off by letting you all know that I appreciate the continued support. I see some germination issues with the BOO due to some really tough shells, and a few others here and there. I understand that we all would like to throw em in whatever we want and have em sprout, I expect that as well, but sometimes we have to manipulate em a lil bit. And that is not grower error, and I will never tell someone that.

I started this thread and continue to be a part of it because I acknowledge the fact that you have many choices nowadays as far as what ya purchase, and what genetics ya choose to place in your precious gardening space. So I am right here with ya pretty much on a daily basis, looking for feedback, suggestions,ect. Although BOO is a very special cultivar, I may consider doin away with her as an s1 offering, I would hate to do that, but I need everyone to be satisfied with their purchase.

With that said, I appreciate all of you, and i'm here ready for everyone's input, the good, the bad, and hopefully not ugly...haha. But I will take that as well, and do whatever I can. I'm sure all of you know by now that i'm very approachable, if there is any way I can help, or if ya feel ya need some compensation for an issue, i'm right here with ya, pm me and we will go from there.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm kind of an old fart and one thing I have picked up on along the way is often when I reach for the exceptional things in life they can require a little bit of extra effort to obtain. I don't mind putting in the extra effort when trying for something truly special. That's just my two cents but it's really cool to see how responsive and approachable you always are Useful.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2019)

7/7 Apollo 11 f4 up and happy.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello, I want to start off by letting you all know that I appreciate the continued support. I see some germination issues with the BOO due to some really tough shells, and a few others here and there. I understand that we all would like to throw em in whatever we want and have em sprout, I expect that as well, but sometimes we have to manipulate em a lil bit. And that is not grower error, and I will never tell someone that.
> 
> I started this thread and continue to be a part of it because I acknowledge the fact that you have many choices nowadays as far as what ya purchase, and what genetics ya choose to place in your precious gardening space. So I am right here with ya pretty much on a daily basis, looking for feedback, suggestions,ect. Although BOO is a very special cultivar, I may consider doin away with her as an s1 offering, I would hate to do that, but I need everyone to be satisfied with their purchase.
> 
> With that said, I appreciate all of you, and i'm here ready for everyone's input, the good, the bad, and hopefully not ugly...haha. But I will take that as well, and do whatever I can. I'm sure all of you know by now that i'm very approachable, if there is any way I can help, or if ya feel ya need some compensation for an issue, i'm right here with ya, pm me and we will go from there.


You are a truly honorable man. I’ve stopped buying seeds from people and banks that have bad attitudes for the most part. 

It is appreciated


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 26, 2019)

Houstini said:


> 7/7 Apollo 11 f4 up and happy.


SWEET!!! Ya had me a lil worried....lol.


Houstini said:


> You are a truly honorable man. I’ve stopped buying seeds from people and banks that have bad attitudes for the most part.
> 
> It is appreciated


 You are too kind, thank you.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I understand that we all would like to throw em in whatever we want and have em sprout, I expect that as well, but sometimes we have to manipulate em a lil bit.


I’m cool as long as I can get a couple to pop. Plus, you did say, up front that they were tough to crack. What technique do you suggest for these?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 26, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I’m cool as long as I can get a couple to pop. Plus, you did say, up front that they were tough to crack. What technique do you suggest for these?


I certainly want ya to get more than a couple to pop, my suggestion was a good scuff before gettin em wet. I have a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sand paper that I use. Again, please send me a pm if there is any way I can make this right with you.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I certainly want ya to get more than a couple to pop, my suggestion was a good scuff before gettin em wet. I have a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sand paper that I use. Again, please send me a pm if there is any way I can make this right with you.


I’m gonna try that on a few. I appreciate your professionalism and overall cool sense of business. I’m the same way with my company


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 26, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I’m gonna try that on a few. I appreciate your professionalism and overall cool sense of business. I’m the same way with my company


Thanks a lot for the kind words, and please don't hesitate to reach out to me.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2019)

I’m really looking forward to finding an Apollo 11 male or 2 now!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello, I want to start off by letting you all know that I appreciate the continued support. I see some germination issues with the BOO due to some really tough shells, and a few others here and there. I understand that we all would like to throw em in whatever we want and have em sprout, I expect that as well, but sometimes we have to manipulate em a lil bit. And that is not grower error, and I will never tell someone that.
> 
> I started this thread and continue to be a part of it because I acknowledge the fact that you have many choices nowadays as far as what ya purchase, and what genetics ya choose to place in your precious gardening space. So I am right here with ya pretty much on a daily basis, looking for feedback, suggestions,ect. Although BOO is a very special cultivar, I may consider doin away with her as an s1 offering, I would hate to do that, but I need everyone to be satisfied with their purchase.
> 
> With that said, I appreciate all of you, and i'm here ready for everyone's input, the good, the bad, and hopefully not ugly...haha. But I will take that as well, and do whatever I can. I'm sure all of you know by now that i'm very approachable, if there is any way I can help, or if ya feel ya need some compensation for an issue, i'm right here with ya, pm me and we will go from there.


Ain't no guarantees in farmin', unless you have gov't subsidies, lol! Or unless you buy Useful Seeds!

I am an old geezer, and I have come to realize that I need fems to drop along with regs, just in case!

Just wanted you to know that's what first attracted me to your breeding, so keep working on that!

And, really, you have stood out as a breeder with commendable ethics, and a very interesting and fiery stable of genetics.

These cracking failures may be a boon in disguise.

I've picked up a couple of new techniques for toughies from here. I'm going to pull out the vice grips for the next beeatch!

I'll try a few BOOs soon that I've stuck in the fridge, maybe stratification is something?

I'm a scuffer anyway. 100 shakes in a pill bottle lined with 220 Grit. I've never seen it hurt.

24-36 hrs soak then into bumwad between a couple of plates til they've got some nice tails. Plates go on top of the VCR for some 80° heat.

Doesn't always work out, but 99.9% of the time it does!


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 26, 2019)

Here's a method I was turned onto recently. I got some old beans about to go splash in this mixture. The lentil thing is interesting. Maybe the enzymes from the soak are useful? You know, the stuff that makes you go toot toot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Step 1: Scarification of all seeds(use your preferred scarification method) we utilize a pill bottle and 120 grit sand paper and shake vigorously for 30 seconds. Check for level over scarification then repeat in 15 second bursts as needed.

Step 2: Mix equal parts organic aloe vera water and lentil soak(to make this soak a dry lentil[we use dry beans or dry peas] of your choice in distilled water over night.)

Step 3: add GA3(gibberellic acid) to 25-35 ppm in this mixture.(if the seeds are older than 5-10 years take it to 50+ ppm Ive popped 35 year old seeds with this mixture by playing with the ppm levels!) DO NOT OVER DO THE GA3. We recommend hanna meters only as they are the most accurate. Basically if you can buy it on amazon for under $100 its not worth a damn.

Then soak the seeds in this mixture. We recommend changing the mixture every other day. So just dump out the 3 ounces you're using then add 3 more.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2019)

@Useful Seeds You are a good dude with a great breeder vibe.
Just want to point out I wasn't implying anything with my germ issue.I could've waited until they pop'd a tap.I had 20+beans soaked.My first time soaking that many at once.
I pelleted them all although some could've gone a day or 2 more in the nasa,the majority of them had nice tails so in they all went.
Props to you for even addressing the hard *shell* issue as well as stepping up.I'm good,I know what to do with the rest of the pack.
Guess this is another reason why I can't pop a whole pack...lol I hate missing out and will have a few backup beans in case it is my error.

*autocorrect.


----------



## CuZiLuViT (Mar 26, 2019)

@Useful Seeds, i saw that you said awhile back that you make your own silver solution, do you make silver thiosulphate or do you make high ppm colloidal silver with electrolysis?


----------



## Tstat (Mar 27, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Plates go on top of the VCR for some 80° heat.


VCR? You ARE old


----------



## Tstat (Mar 27, 2019)

Yea! I went down to the room this morning and there it was, a little stem starting to poke out of one rapid rooter! Looks like I should have been more patient... So if you have BOOs and they are taking a while to pop, don’t give up on them


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 27, 2019)

Here is a draft of a Useful/GLG bumper sticker. Any input is welcome. @Useful Seeds


----------



## Tstat (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice, I would tweak the background color a bit to make the GLG logo stand out more. Other than that, I like it


----------



## Werp (Mar 27, 2019)

As a bumper sticker, I would say it would be hard to read your logo ( a car from 10 plus feet away) . I would put Useful seeds above the "spread the love" and have the hands with the plants under the spread the love. Since your getting More impact from this from GLG with this....put this logo on eitherside of it....


Useful Seeds
Glg logo "spread the love" Glg logo
Picture of plants


Peace....

Just saw that when I posted it...it didn't center everything in my layout....


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 27, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Nice, I would tweak the background color a bit to make the GLG logo stand out more. Other than that, I like it


Yep I would do this too ^, change the background color to something other than usefuls orange

that way both will be very visible and easy to read.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 27, 2019)

CuZiLuViT said:


> @Useful Seeds, i saw that you said awhile back that you make your own silver solution, do you make silver thiosulphate or do you make high ppm colloidal silver with electrolysis?


I used to make and use colloidal silver, I now use sts. It works great and is a lil more forgiving on the plants.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 27, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea! I went down to the room this morning and there it was, a little stem starting to poke out of one rapid rooter! Looks like I should have been more patient... So if you have BOOs and they are taking a while to pop, don’t give up on them


Nice!!! Glad to hear that, and I also have a VCR....haha.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello, I want to start off by letting you all know that I appreciate the continued support. I see some germination issues with the BOO due to some really tough shells, and a few others here and there. I understand that we all would like to throw em in whatever we want and have em sprout, I expect that as well, but sometimes we have to manipulate em a lil bit. And that is not grower error, and I will never tell someone that.
> 
> I started this thread and continue to be a part of it because I acknowledge the fact that you have many choices nowadays as far as what ya purchase, and what genetics ya choose to place in your precious gardening space. So I am right here with ya pretty much on a daily basis, looking for feedback, suggestions,ect. Although BOO is a very special cultivar, I may consider doin away with her as an s1 offering, I would hate to do that, but I need everyone to be satisfied with their purchase.
> 
> With that said, I appreciate all of you, and i'm here ready for everyone's input, the good, the bad, and hopefully not ugly...haha. But I will take that as well, and do whatever I can. I'm sure all of you know by now that i'm very approachable, if there is any way I can help, or if ya feel ya need some compensation for an issue, i'm right here with ya, pm me and we will go from there.



A good attitude @Useful, one I truly appreciate but all is good in my opinion.

I am old school, these are the first feminized I have tried, Sure they were slow but so what, my 3rd seed finally showed so getting 3 females out of 4 seeds is completely awesome in my book.

There are 10 seeds in the pack not 5 or 6. I bought 2 packs of the BOO, I will germinate more carefully next time. I am quite satisfied with the purchase, I see a big advantage in including some feminized in my grow. 

All good.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> and I also have a VCR


If the wife missed a show she likes, she always says “did you tape it?”. I like to say shit like “no I ran out of tapes and didnt want to record over the US Concert”


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2019)

Tstat said:


> If the wife missed a show she likes, she always says “did you tape it?”. I like to say shit like “no I ran out of tapes and didnt want to record over the US Concert”


The wife still calls the TV remote "The clicker". I havent had a remote that clicks in over 25 yrs lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello, I want to start off by letting you all know that I appreciate the continued support. I see some germination issues with the BOO due to some really tough shells, and a few others here and there. I understand that we all would like to throw em in whatever we want and have em sprout, I expect that as well, but sometimes we have to manipulate em a lil bit. And that is not grower error, and I will never tell someone that.
> 
> I started this thread and continue to be a part of it because I acknowledge the fact that you have many choices nowadays as far as what ya purchase, and what genetics ya choose to place in your precious gardening space. So I am right here with ya pretty much on a daily basis, looking for feedback, suggestions,ect. Although BOO is a very special cultivar, I may consider doin away with her as an s1 offering, I would hate to do that, but I need everyone to be satisfied with their purchase.
> 
> With that said, I appreciate all of you, and i'm here ready for everyone's input, the good, the bad, and hopefully not ugly...haha. But I will take that as well, and do whatever I can. I'm sure all of you know by now that i'm very approachable, if there is any way I can help, or if ya feel ya need some compensation for an issue, i'm right here with ya, pm me and we will go from there.


Shit happens man. Nobody bats 1000. 
The fact that you are even acknowledging a problem exists puts you well above the money grabbers. They would of just had their thread cleaned up and the people pointing out the issue, banned from commenting in it.
I can't wait to be able to add some plant pics to this thread.

Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Mar 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I can't wait to be able to add some plant pics to this thread.


I feel the same way. I don’t deal with breeders who act like assholes. It’s not fun, and my hippy brain tells me it’s not a good vibe for the seeds and ultimately the plants. I’m stoked to get one Orange to pop right now. Plus being female, I know I’m going to get some orange in my life soon


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 28, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Small Update: My two Purple Chocolates are between two and three weeks into flower and both are starting to show some purple coming in.


Do they seem to prefer a lighter feed?


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 28, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Do they seem to prefer a lighter feed?


I run organic soil and everything gets the same stuff for the first run. So far the purple chocolates have not shown the excessive dark green of too much nitrogen or any leaf burning that I have seen in other slow growing purples in my soil.

Seems to be taking everything in stride at this point and have been very vigorous.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Mar 28, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I run organic soil and everything gets the same stuff for the first run. So far the purple chocolates have not shown the excessive dark green of too much nitrogen or any leaf burning that I have seen in other slow growing purples in my soil.
> 
> Seems to be taking everything in stride at this point and have been very vigorous.


Awesome, sounds like the Chocolate Trip brought vigor while keeping the purple of the Buckeye.


----------



## mistermagoo (Mar 28, 2019)

Just started a journal to keep my stuff in one place, got some double dipped strawberries and a couple other goodies for anyone who wants to come along for the ride

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mister-magoo-land.987057/


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Dude74 (Mar 28, 2019)

I love you too, Dank Sinatra F2

Gettin her wet tonight...

Wish me luck!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 28, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I love you too, Dank Sinatra F2
> 
> Gettin her wet tonight...
> 
> Wish me luck! View attachment 4308312


Yeah buddy!!! The Dank Sinatra f2's that Nu-Be made had quite a few twins.Actually more than I have encountered over the last 30 years I think.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!! The Dank Sinatra f2's that Nu-Be made had quite a few twins.Actually more than I have encountered over the last 30 years I think.


yanked a second coming out of the same hole of my big ole Dank female I got goin, I thought I had gotten impatient and tossed two beans in one hole, but was driving me crazy, now that you mention this, I think that was the case. After my last labeling fiasco, I made sure with needlenose tweezers each rooter got one baby bean, but for two sprouts out of one hole, I had to put a second bean in there, right?


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!! The Dank Sinatra f2's that Nu-Be made had quite a few twins.Actually more than I have encountered over the last 30 years I think.


Spread that knowledge good man! Well, I feel blessed to have encountered one....or should I say two? Only time will tell, right? I’ll update if it happens, lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yanked a second coming out of the same hole of my big ole Dank female I got goin, I thought I had gotten impatient and tossed two beans in one hole, but was driving me crazy, now that you mention this, I think that was the case. After my last labeling fiasco, I made sure with needlenose tweezers each rooter got one baby bean, but for two sprouts out of one hole, I had to put a second bean in there, right?


or 2 tap roots from one seed. I had a Blackberry Banana Kush x LBL from Bad Dawg that did that. The smaller of the 2 died off soon as they started putting on leaves.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2019)

Smokin' Ralph for the occasion. Elite 8 @Useful Seeds , baby !


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 29, 2019)

The post you quoted has zero connection to your ramblings that I can see....unless seedlings offend you or it was too much root porn to handle maybe?

Just making sure you realize how completely unhinged your post comes across and how disrespectful to Useful's thread and its vibe it is as well.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 29, 2019)

Did I miss something? Too good of a vibe in here to be dealing with any kind of disrespect.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 29, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Did I miss something? Too good of a vibe in here to be dealing with any kind of disrespect.


You didn't miss anything important......or useful...... BTW...the person that posted, deleted their post on their own. I do not censor this thread at all.


----------



## THT (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice big beautiful seeds @Useful Seeds ...
Just got one wet. Unfortunately I did not end up with any xmas tree as expected, but I'll get it eventually


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 30, 2019)

Im getting an urge to finally pop that pack of Blueberries and Chocolate

I think i might grow 1 or 2 moms, by the time they are ready my med count will be ready to go, then i can run a table of 40+ clones, get a couple lbs of that Useful dank. If its as good as i expect, ill prob keep a mom in the garden for a while.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2019)

Bonus beans !


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Bonus beans !
> 
> View attachment 4309229


Hey, @Amos Otis! I grabbed some of those orgi F2, the last useful order I made. Appreciate you and useful both. And s”schwaggyp too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Hey, @Amos Otis! I grabbed some of those orgi F2, the last useful order I made. Appreciate you and useful both. And s”schwaggyp too.


Much thanks for supporting two great guys @DC Seed Exchange and @Useful Seeds, and that other guy.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 30, 2019)

91’ Christmas
And
Fire Orange Cookies

Labels were mixed up apparently, because one smells like oranges and the other like stank and things aren’t matching up, lol! I mean, I think I know, but don’t ask me which is which...all I can say is, they are still chugging along.

Unlike my ccsc I’ve posted before, these I quit feeding nitrogen (big grow) when the flowers started showing, after reading to much in early flower can reduce flower size? Idk...anyways.... It’s a coco/perlite mix, feeding with fox farms 3 main bottled nutes, in which it’s getting fed half the recommended amount, per the chart provided by ff for hydro (minus the big grow, as I stated before). Ph’d to 5.5-6.0. In a 4x4 with 1200 watts of hps. Moved from two ltr pots into 3 gallon pots, a week before flip. Once a week I add one tsp of cal mag to a gallon of feed (which is how I feed, gallon mixed at a time), I’m using tap water this run, instead of RO. Day 25-30 since flower set in, not since flip.

Hope this helps someone, cheers!

Edit: forgot to add, lights have been at 50% past week or two due to heat (even tho I run at night). *and I have light leaks*  mykos for the root zone and mixed some diatomaceous earth into mix to hinder any pest.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

Can any one answer my question if so thank you..Dos useful fem, beans say there fem, beans on the package that they come in?????I orderd fem, beans but it just tells the strain name and don't say fem so I am just woundering if he sent me fem, beans or reg,,for if there reg..I can not grow them,,to old to grow plants to throw away and that's why I only grow fem, beans now.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes his fem beans are labeled.

edit. You have to actually be under the "fem"tab on GLG's site to get the fems. It was this reason I could never find the DDS.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yes his fem beans are labeled.


Thank you now I know he sent me the wrong beans,I will let him know so he can send me fem, beans as I orderd and send these reg, beans back to him.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Thank you now I know he sent me the wrong beans,I will let him know so he can send me fem, beans as I orderd and send these reg, beans back to him.


I don't believe any of his lines are available in both reg and fem. So if the strain name is right, you probably got what you ordered.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 91’ Christmas
> And
> Fire Orange Cookies
> 
> ...


Nice job Dude!!! For a new grower you are doin pretty dang good!!! Thanks a bunch for sharing, and thanks again for the support.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I don't believe any of his lines are available in both reg and fem. So if the strain name is right, you probably got what you ordered.


YOUR wrong he makes fem, beans as well as he dos reg, beans.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice job Dude!!! For a new grower you are doin pretty dang good!!! Thanks a bunch for sharing, and thanks again for the support.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Thank you now I know he sent me the wrong beans,I will let him know so he can send me fem, beans as I orderd and send these reg, beans back to him.


Thanks for the support, what did ya order??? And who did ya order them from???


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> YOUR wrong he makes fem, beans as well as he dos reg, beans.


That's not what I said. I will try again.....none of his lines are available in both fem and reg. Some are fems and some are regs, none of his strains are available as both.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for the support, what did ya order??? And who did ya order them from???


I emailed YOU and orderd fem, beans and had you to pick them for me for a out door cash crop.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> YOUR wrong he makes fem, beans as well as he dos reg, beans.


Hey man @Rivendell is correct, he was explaining that I do not yet offer fems and regs of the same line. I hope this helps ya a lil bit.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I emailed YOU and orderd fem, beans and had you to pick them for me for a out door cash crop.


Well i'm glad I do a lil diggin from time to time. You need to contact that cat Honest Genetics, that is who ya ordered from.......not me. You did contact me once wantin to buy seeds directly, and I politely explained to ya that I couldn't do that.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well i'm glad I do a lil diggin from time to time. You need to contact that cat Honest Genetics, that is who ya ordered from.......not me.


your wright sorey about that man.lol


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for the support, what did ya order??? And who did ya order them from???


I hope I did not piss you off one to many joints tonight.lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 30, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I don't believe any of his lines are available in both reg and fem. So if the strain name is right, you probably got what you ordered.


I was going to say this but wasn't really sure.As he has dropped a few since I've ordered.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I hope I did not piss you off one to many joints tonight.lol


Absolutely not pissed at all man, it happens.Glad I was able to help ya figure out who to holler at.....hahaha. I hope it all works out for the best. Happy growin!!!


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Absolutely not pissed at all man, it happens.Glad I was able to help ya figure out who to holler at.....hahaha. I hope it all works out for the best for ya. Happy growin!!!


thank you.


----------



## medviper (Mar 30, 2019)

are you still doin the GTE?
yours is better than bodhi's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> thank you.


You're welcome man.....no worries...all is well.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds did you have any experience with any taller further spaced node phenos on the banana Kush s1? I am seeing a pretty lady with these characteristics.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 30, 2019)

medviper said:


> are you still doin the GTE?
> yours is better than bodhi's.


This?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2019)

medviper said:


> are you still doin the GTE?
> yours is better than bodhi's.


Currently I am not, I would consider taking em to an f3....but some folks get scared when they see the word Thai.


----------



## medviper (Mar 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Currently I am not, I would consider taking em to an f3....but some folks get scared when they see the word Thai.


they probably don't remember that DF's lemon thai was actually a hawaiian indica from back in day, that was a nice strain.


----------



## medviper (Mar 30, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> This?View attachment 4309512


never tried it, but no doubt a fire strain.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice job Dude!!! For a new grower you are doin pretty dang good!!! Thanks a bunch for sharing, and thanks again for the support.


Hey, thanks! Tryin to post something usefulSome background in gardening has come in handy. Plan on going soil once my oil and edible situation is handled. After that it’s on to more useful  oil and edibles. That’s hoping anywho.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I WAS going to snag brisco beans. Not sure if I can anymore...bummer...I lived in blacksburg for a few years (VT alum)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I WAS going to snag brisco beans. Not sure if I can anymore...bummer...I lived in blacksburg for a few years (VT alum)


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4309902


well played. I cannot hate a John Candy reference. I don't need anymore seeds, but will still snag fems as I have a plant count. I have plenty of regs. If you're putting out fems I"m a seed addict so don't worry..I will get to you eventually .

Also, I raise you with this one:
https://twitter.com/chicago_history/status/779469669208035328
cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> don't worry..I will get to you eventually


----------



## CuZiLuViT (Mar 31, 2019)

What do you have dropping for 4/20 Useful? Need to make sure I budget for it lol


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 2, 2019)

Anyone running the chocolate pine ? Are they more short n bushy . I got three going just got plants mixed up


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 2, 2019)

ttt


----------



## pthobson (Apr 2, 2019)

Any ideas? Some new growth is twisting but plants look healthy. Double dipped strawberries. PH seems to be fine although I only use drops test no meter. Runoff about 6.3ish watering around 6.8ish. Don’t like uploading pics but here goes.


----------



## medviper (Apr 3, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Any ideas? Some new growth is twisting but plants look healthy. Double dipped strawberries. PH seems to be fine although I only use drops test no meter. Runoff about 6.3ish watering around 6.8ish. Don’t like uploading pics but here goes.


look very healthy & maybe a little bit over watered ?


----------



## pthobson (Apr 3, 2019)

medviper said:


> look very healthy & maybe a little bit over watered ?


Actually I believe I have been under watering (if you’re referring to dropping of them) because I watered last night and upon checking this morning they are perked right back up! Thanks though! I try to baby them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 3, 2019)

Woo this Apollo is a chickypoo 

 The plants. Dank Sinatra, orange chocolate, Xmass, and Apollo 

 My tomato plant that shares the veg tent I’m overwintering. She needs some love but is doing okay


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Apr 3, 2019)

Special strains of weed and I’m assuming a special tomato? 
I had a gardeners delight tomato several years back that was outstanding but have gotten snicklefritzed with seeds the last few years


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 4, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Special strains of weed and I’m assuming a special tomato?
> I had a gardeners delight tomato several years back that was outstanding but have gotten snicklefritzed with seeds the last few years


hah yup. Yeah it was such a roll of the dice last year with them I just kept my best one and am about to take a bunch of clones to go outside.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 4, 2019)

Hope everyone’s doing well! Nice day out today where I’m at.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 4, 2019)

BOO.........No foolin', lol!

200 shakes in a pill bottle w/220g, dropped in a shot glass April 1st.

Soaked for 24 hrs, into bumwad between 2 plates, on top of yes, the VCR!

Standing tall 3 days later...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 4, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> BOO.........No foolin', lol!
> 
> 200 shakes in a pill bottle w/220g, dropped in a shot glass April 1st.
> 
> ...


Lol all that process makes me WAY more nervous then just popping in a starter pod


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 4, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> BOO.........No foolin', lol!
> 
> 200 shakes in a pill bottle w/220g, dropped in a shot glass April 1st.
> 
> ...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 4, 2019)

Planted two boo seeds in rooters and planted it level in pot of dirt sunday.little bit of water and covered with clear plastic cup.. sprayed water with spray bottle around the cup every day to keep moister inside clear cup .. both popped up today .. will be cloning these


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 4, 2019)

CuZiLuViT said:


> What do you have dropping for 4/20 Useful? Need to make sure I budget for it lol


Not a lot actually. I will be dropping some more Chocolate Diesel s1 seeds. BUT.......I am workin on a bunch of other things that will be released in the near future.

I know that I haven't been here the last couple few days, very nice to see you all moving the thread along..thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 4, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Viable seeds could pop in the crack of my azz



Yes, but about how long can you veg them there?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not a lot actually. I will be dropping some more Chocolate Diesel s1 seeds. BUT.......I am workin on a bunch of other things that will be released in the near future.
> 
> I know that I haven't been here the last couple few days, very nice to see you all moving the thread along..thanks a bunch!!!



Curious about your Appalachian Pine growth characteristics, don't know what NDNGUYS Christmas tree bud is. Sounds like she's got some smells in there though.


----------



## darkzero2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Has anyone grown or is growing the 91skva x chocolate diesel


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 4, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> Curious about your Appalachian Pine growth characteristics, don't know what NDNGUYS Christmas tree bud is. Sounds like she's got some smells in there though.


Couple neglected ndnguys 79’s, going into 3 gallons soon, for some more veg action.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 4, 2019)

darkzero2 said:


> Has anyone grown or is growing the 91skva x chocolate diesel


Yes


----------



## klx (Apr 5, 2019)

Just received a package today with some @Useful Seeds and a bunch of wicked freebies from my GLG order from the 3rd December. Yes 3rd December 2018 lol.

Long story...but where there is a will there is a way. Wanna give a shout out to @Bad Dawg for being a stand up guy and would happily recommend GLG to anyone who wants some beans especially non friendly countries. Yiew!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 5, 2019)

Still token and loving the orange cookies x chocolate diesel. The smell is potent too. Last weekend I grabbed few buds out of the jar and put them in baggy to run over to my cousins. My wife was out side waiting out front by car for me . I go outside and our cat runs up to us and my wife is like oh no .. I'm like what ? She says jasper got sprayed by skunk I'm like what ? Not thinking right off .. wife's checking him out smelling the cat .. then I say oh it's the buds in my pocket .. cant say enough on usefull seeds is some fire .. I need more room ..3 chocolate pine going.. 1 Christmas bud, 2 Boo.. Still have to run chocolate strawberries and landos stash..


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol all that process makes me WAY more nervous then just popping in a starter pod


Wasn't posted for the squeamish, or folks that can't count to 200, lol... just showing another possibility, and following up on Useful's useful scuffing suggestion. I like the odds stacked in my favor, if I can. And, you won't hear me grousing about bad germ rates with good seeds!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 5, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Wasn't posted for the squeamish, or folks that can't count to 200, lol... just showing another possibility, and following up on Useful's useful scuffing suggestion. I like the odds stacked in my favor, if I can. And, you won't hear me grousing about bad germ rates with good seeds!


ok


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 6, 2019)

klx said:


> Just received a package today with some @Useful Seeds and a bunch of wicked freebies from my GLG order from the 3rd December. Yes 3rd December 2018 lol.
> 
> Long story...but where there is a will there is a way. Wanna give a shout out to @Bad Dawg for being a stand up guy and would happily recommend GLG to anyone who wants some beans especially non friendly countries. Yiew!!


Thanks for the kind words and for be great to work with. Sooooo Glad they made it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 6, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> Curious about your Appalachian Pine growth characteristics, don't know what NDNGUYS Christmas tree bud is. Sounds like she's got some smells in there though.


I got a couple that have been vegging for a few weeks now, I can post some photos later if you'd like. I've also grown out ASS and it had a really really lovely structure, tight noding, big strong branches, really took well to topping, out of the 3 asses I had, they were all great growers. Judging from what that NDNguy's xmas tree bud looks like right there, It looks fairly similair to how my ASSes did. I am assuming its going to have nice strong branching still and hopefully the nice tight spacing.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

Strain : Double Dipped Dipped Strawberries #1 Chocolate Covered Strawberries pheno
 
Useful Seeds
Method Smoked : Wake & Bake joint.Pax Vape.Blunt.

APPEARANCE
SMELL Loud electric sour apple cleaner.

Dominant smell of bud : Sharp sour apple
Associated smells of bud : Green jolly ranchers dipped in unleaded fuel.

TASTE
Dominant flavour :Sour Apple green jolly ranchers
Associated flavours : sour apple green jolly ranchers

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) 7
cough factor? : yes/no No

BUZZ
Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body)70% Head 30%Body
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) 6
Duration : (approx length of buzz, from first hit)
Use : Daytime/Bedtime Daytime
Munchies? : yes/no No,but I did get cottonmouth.
-----------------------------------------------------
CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT
turpentine (*)
metallic ()
ammonia () - urine () - vinegar ()
bleach ()
lotions () - plastics () - glues ()

SWEET
fruity () - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () - citrus () - orange () - lemon () - lime ()- apple (*sour) - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutti frutti ()

floral () - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - methol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY
woody () - incense () - hardwood () - sage () - juniper () - cedar () - pine ()
basil () - garlic () - dill () - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY
earthy () - loam () - dirt () - musty () - dusty () - dry ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () - skunky ()
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves () - trees ()

The #1 Pheno had tighter nugs than #2 but weighed less overall.
The effects were felt instantaneously after my second exhale of the joint.Hits you in the center of the forehead and melts like a ripple effect from my eyes to back of my ears.I like her so much so,I'm running 2 clones of her now. They are in flower.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 6, 2019)

Great job @CoB_nUt


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Great job @CoB_nUt


Thank you Bad Dawg.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2019)

5 down - 1 to go.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

Strain : Double Dipped Dipped Strawberries #2 Chocolate Diesal pheno. 
Useful Seeds
Method Smoked : Wake & Bake joint.Pax Vape.Blunt.

APPEARANCE

SMELL:
Dominant smell of bud : Sharp sour apple
Associated smells of bud : Green jolly ranchers dipped in unleaded fuel.

TASTE
Dominant flavour :Sour Apple Jolly ranchers some cleaner in there too.
Associated flavours :

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) 8 very smooth.
cough factor? : yes/no No

BUZZ
Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body)80% Head 20%Body
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) 7
Use : Daytime/Bedtime Daytime
Munchies? :No
CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT
turpentine (*)
metallic ()
ammonia () - urine () - vinegar ()
bleach ()
lotions () - plastics () - glues ()

SWEET
fruity () - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () - citrus () - orange () - lemon () - lime (*)- apple _sour_- mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutti frutti ()floral () - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - methol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY
woody () - incense () - hardwood () - sage () - juniper () - cedar () - pine ()
basil () - garlic () - dill () - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY
earthy () - loam () - dirt () - musty () - dusty () - dry ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () - skunky ()
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves () - trees ()

The DDS#2 Choc Diesal pheno was a beastly plant.Buds weren't as tight as #1's but they weren't loose nor airy. Frag grenades made up of foxtailish like growth structure.
She did pop nanners on me.Possibly around week 5 maybe,as there were plenty of mature seeds founds as well as immature and some just starting out.Some seen here. I chopped her once I saw a few nanners developing on the outside of the buds the others were hidden.
Funny,the people that I have given a sample of both phenos to,prefer #2 seeds and all!(I took out the easy ones)
I don't blame them,the smoke is good,slightly more potent than #1 and the aroma is a tad bit louder.#1 was giving up her loud terps all through out flower.Opening the jar is euphoricly invigorating to the nostrils.
Breaking it up and cleaning the seeds reminds me of the good ol days of cleaning seeds out of the lime-green "reggie" back in the day.
My mother and grandmother love the cannabutter made from #2.Its smells just like the flower.
I'm giving #2 another run.Hoping she just needed some time adjusting to my environment.I will keep a close eye on her tho.
The rest of the pack is definitely worth hunting thru,and that I will.I also have a clone of her in flower the same age as #1.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

A nug shot of both phenos together.#1 left side.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi, @CoB_nUt 

Wonder if that #2 was root bound.....I’d be interested to see.

Looks tasty, good job!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Hi, @CoB_nUt
> 
> Wonder if that #2 was root bound.....I’d be interested to see.
> 
> Looks tasty, good job!


The rootball was 86'ed the day she was chopped.She definitely filled her 2gal bucket outside of the top 3".
The bucket has a tailpiece that sits inside a a 3.5gal bucket bringing the perched water table lower into the tailpiece.(mini PPK system).If they need more space they'll follow the solution down the tailpiece into their res.
The roots fill the bucket's media/medium but don't circle the container.It's solid.I can pull the whole rootball out by the stump.
If I can remember,I'll snap a few pics of the next ppk rootball.If veg'd around the same time the rootball all come out nearly the same.

Or,maybe you are onto something. Thank you Dude,they do excite the palette.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

I forgot 1 other method of consumption.I squished a few grams and made some vape oil.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 7, 2019)

don't want to sound repetitive ,but once again @CoB_nUt and I forgot to mention nice job @Useful Seeds


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey people!!! What have I missed???


----------



## quiescent (Apr 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hey people!!! What have I missed???


Not much has changed, lots of familiar faces with some nice plants. Hopefully everything has been cool with you.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hey people!!! What have I missed???


Welcome back Frank!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 7, 2019)

hey guys, life has had me afk from here, but i wanted to pop in. still got my same shitty camera so sorry, but here are some ssdd x jabba. popped 5 seeds every one was female this is about 2 weeks from flip maybe a day less. i was gonna show each individually top and bottom but the pics are shitty quality and i didnt want to take up you guys tiem with shitty pics. so the first oen is a line up of the 5 ssdd x jabbas. in all they are similar structure, except the one is less stacked node wise. all were topped once just to take clones and no training done because as i said..life atm. there is literally no smell yet. maybe a little on 2 with a leaf rub do but they smell more like natural grass atm, even after pruning and pinching off leaves it is more reminiscent of cut grass. i expect it to come on strong late tho because these are the healthiest plants i've seen in a while as i am not the most precise with ph'ing my teas as i use limes not ph down as it also neutralizes the chloramines in my water. anyway i digress. the stems are like tree trunks for such short plants and almost imposible to pinch and super crop just sturdy as fuck. there was almost no stretch but i pulled out the blurples for flowering because i still dont have the cash for my led build and my HiD's are about to start flowering 10 of usefuls choc mint og crosses and 10 jabba F2's from swaggy.

i also have one male xmass bud. for those of you who remember the mutant that took months to even start growing because i broke the cotyldon, well it ended up being a beauty. this plant was flowered at the same time as the ssdd x jabbas in this post. this was loaded with sacks like 7 days after flip i never seen anythign mature so fast. it's already dropping pollen week 2. you wont see it in the pick as this was after a foliar but if you tap the stem it "snows" pollen. nice structure also only topped once no training or pruning done.

***useful if you read this you can reply or pm me but i wanted some advice on storing this pollen. i have little plastic acrylic paint containers like tiny ones from the arts and crafts store. is that good or isplastic a no no. and do i need to only get pollen like no sack at all right? and should i put it in a fridge. plus any other advice your, shwaggy or others wanna give. also imma grow this out it's entire life so when is the best pollen gathered? should i grab it now or wait 2 more weeks or what?


----------



## althor (Apr 7, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> hey guys, life has had me afk from here, but i wanted to pop in. still got my same shitty camera so sorry, but here are some ssdd x jabba. popped 5 seeds every one was female this is about 2 weeks from flip maybe a day less. i was gonna show each individually top and bottom but the pics are shitty quality and i didnt want to take up you guys tiem with shitty pics. so the first oen is a line up of the 5 ssdd x jabbas. in all they are similar structure, except the one is less stacked node wise. all were topped once just to take clones and no training done because as i said..life atm. there is literally no smell yet. maybe a little on 2 with a leaf rub do but they smell more like natural grass atm, even after pruning and pinching off leaves it is more reminiscent of cut grass. i expect it to come on strong late tho because these are the healthiest plants i've seen in a while as i am not the most precise with ph'ing my teas as i use limes not ph down as it also neutralizes the chloramines in my water. anyway i digress. the stems are like tree trunks for such short plants and almost imposible to pinch and super crop just sturdy as fuck. there was almost no stretch but i pulled out the blurples for flowering because i still dont have the cash for my led build and my HiD's are about to start flowering 10 of usefuls choc mint og crosses and 10 jabba F2's from swaggy.View attachment 4313794
> 
> i also have one male xmass bud. for those of you who remember the mutant that took months to even start growing because i broke the cotyldon, well it ended up being a beauty. this plant was flowered at the same time as the ssdd x jabbas in this post. this was loaded with sacks like 7 days after flip i never seen anythign mature so fast. it's already dropping pollen week 2. you wont see it in the pick as this was after a foliar but if you tap the stem it "snows" pollen. nice structure also only topped once no training or pruning done.
> 
> ...


 Of course, as you see, I am not Useful, but I can say plastic is fine. I use the little tupperware sauce containers, like 1.5 inch circle with sealing top. I store pollen for years at a time with no issues. I will add a silicon pack, rice, or flour for storage.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 7, 2019)

Useful seeds Testers. 1x GG x Banana Kush 3x H.A.OGxChoco Diesal.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Welcome back Frank!!!


Had to take a little vacation...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Useful seeds Testers. 1x GG x Banana Kush 3x H.A.OGxChoco Diesal.
> View attachment 4313810 View attachment 4313811


Nice


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 7, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> don't want to sound repetitive ,but once again @CoB_nUt and I forgot to mention nice job @Useful Seeds


Agreed. @Useful Seeds thank you for bringing these fruits to bear for the community.At a damn good price to boot!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice


Thank you.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 7, 2019)

I just wanted to mention, I had 3 BOO seeds in rapid rooters. One popped, and i tried the crush the seed method on the other 2. One was never going to happen, but the other one I replanted in a cup with soil mix. Today it popped! Nearly 3 weeks later, I’m so psyched


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Useful seeds Testers. 1x GG x Banana Kush 3x H.A.OGxChoco Diesal.
> View attachment 4313810 View attachment 4313811


Healthy... Real healthy...


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 8, 2019)

I've been gone for like 2 months and I see useful hasn't been much or in a while as I go thru the posts. is everything okay and all does? anyone know? he was a daily poster before, and the last post I saw said nothing much releasing for 4/20. hopefully he is just busy with new goodies


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 8, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> I've been gone for like 2 months and I see useful hasn't been much or in a while as I go thru the posts. is everything okay and all does? anyone know? he was a daily poster before, and the last post I saw said nothing much releasing for 4/20. hopefully he is just busy with new goodies


Without prodding into his personal life, sounds like all is well.  

"Not a lot actually. I will be dropping some more Chocolate Diesel s1 seeds. BUT.......I am workin on a bunch of other things that will be released in the near future.

I know that I haven't been here the last couple few days, very nice to see you all moving the thread along..thanks a bunch!!!"


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2019)

*How 'bout those Cavaliers, eh @Useful Seeds ?!!*

*




*


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 9, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Without prodding into his personal life, sounds like all is well.
> 
> "Not a lot actually. I will be dropping some more Chocolate Diesel s1 seeds. BUT.......I am workin on a bunch of other things that will be released in the near future.
> 
> I know that I haven't been here the last couple few days, very nice to see you all moving the thread along..thanks a bunch!!!"


I don't think hoping everything is okay with him is prodding into his personal life but thanks for the info


----------



## THT (Apr 10, 2019)

One useful bag of oranges. No issues with the germination and no intervention needed. Really wide first set of leaves. She's sleeping rn, See y'all in a few months


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 10, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> I've been gone for like 2 months and I see useful hasn't been much or in a while as I go thru the posts. is everything okay and all does? anyone know? he was a daily poster before, and the last post I saw said nothing much releasing for 4/20. hopefully he is just busy with new goodies


All is well my friend, spring time is a very busy time for me, and I don't get as much computer time. I have been doin garden stuff, taking clones, up potting, shuckin seeds, trying to clean up our property after a harsh winter(downed trees and branches) ect. Helping my daughter at her house, working on my cruise night vehicle, all sorts of stuff to do. I need a clone or two of myself....haha.

I now need to catch up on my pm's.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> working on my cruise night vehicle


Make/model?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Make/model?


 1965 Chevy II Nova.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 10, 2019)

Should a small screen be added to open her up or would you leave the two ladies alone? 6 days 12/12. Useful’s Double dipped strawberries


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> 1965 Chevy II Nova.


I knew you were a good dude, that just solidified it. My first car was a 1968 Chevy II Nova, and I also had a 73 and two 76's.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 11, 2019)

Mornin’

Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies smell change, from strawberry to stanky, lol! I’m not good with smells so forgive me....Day 60ish give or take a day or three. Much happier with this plants finishing up look, than my last run, which was my first ever. I’m trying to be patient....checked the trichs last night under a couple different kind of lights with a 60x. Some milky, still finding clears. I’m guessing a week, maybe two. Noob here, with bad environment when it comes to temp. I’ve had lows in the 50’s, past couple days have been high 80’s night and day. 10 hour light cycle. Lights only come on at night to keeps temps down and under control. 

Hope it turns out alright. Need to stay medicated 

I wish you all a happy and useful weekend to come


----------



## trapdevil (Apr 11, 2019)

10 pack of Double Dipped strawberries coming my way, stoked to try out Useful Seeds!


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> 10 pack of Double Dipped strawberries coming my way, stoked to try out Useful Seeds!


But what freebie tho? Because they are killer also...


----------



## trapdevil (Apr 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> But what freebie tho? Because they are killer also...


...Didn’t get that option on Dcseedexchange..?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> ...Didn’t get that option on Dcseedexchange..?



*Useful Seeds:* Every pack of Useful Seeds will come with a free pack of "Schwaggy Seeds"!


----------



## trapdevil (Apr 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> *Useful Seeds:* Every pack of Useful Seeds will come with a free pack of "Schwaggy Seeds"!


Answers that. Any insight to what those may be??


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Answers that. Any insight to what those may be??


anything schwaggy makes is pretty much fire.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Answers that. Any insight to what those may be??


This is the list of freebies:

Hells Angels OG x Black Triangle
Chem'91skva x Black Triangle
Chem'91JB x Black Triangle
Chem D x Black Triangle
GG#4 x Black Triangle
Gelato#45 x Ecto Cooler
Chem'91skva x Ecto Cooler
Chem Kesey x '79 Christmas Tree Bud


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Answers that. Any insight to what those may be??


Some skeleton melters is what I’ve been told


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 11, 2019)

Had to try some... i guess the Schwaggy regs?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 11, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> i guess the Schwaggy regs?


Yes


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 11, 2019)

No arm twisting needed here. Thank you for making my holiday Useful and Schwaggy. Totally stoked.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> No arm twisting needed here. Thank you for making my holiday Useful and Schwaggy. Totally stoked.


Thank you, hope your hunt is a tough decision.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Mornin’
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies smell change, from strawberry to stanky, lol! I’m not good with smells so forgive me....Day 60ish give or take a day or three. Much happier with this plants finishing up look, than my last run, which was my first ever. I’m trying to be patient....checked the trichs last night under a couple different kind of lights with a 60x. Some milky, still finding clears. I’m guessing a week, maybe two. Noob here, with bad environment when it comes to temp. I’ve had lows in the 50’s, past couple days have been high 80’s night and day. 10 hour light cycle. Lights only come on at night to keeps temps down and under control.
> 
> ...


If I am understanding you correctly.....this is your second grow...ever??? I applaud you Dude!!! Nice job....


----------



## pthobson (Apr 11, 2019)

Gonna have to add the screen things are starting to get a little wild in here.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> 10 pack of Double Dipped strawberries coming my way, stoked to try out Useful Seeds!


Good choice


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> If I am understanding you correctly.....this is your second grow...ever??? I applaud you Dude!!! Nice job....


Thank you, thanks a bunch for that @Useful Seeds. Look forward to many more!

It is true, yes. I have only finished two plants worth smoking. Had a 3rd which I made into hash and a fourth I was experimenting with that got composted all together. Back in the late 90’s had a couple orders from planetskunk make it over the pond but I didn’t have my hands on growing those that finished, just what finished. The couple gorilla grow attempts I made failed due to insects and environment. 

Cheers!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> 10 pack of Double Dipped strawberries coming my way, stoked to try out Useful Seeds!


I am stoked to see what ya find....thanks so much for the support. And for giving Useful Seeds a spot in yer garden..there are sooooo many choices out there.


----------



## Gingeroot (Apr 13, 2019)

Dry till harvest so how am I not supposed to pick at her??


----------



## pthobson (Apr 13, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4316920 Dry till harvest so how am I not supposed to pick at her??


How’s she smelling? Did you train her at all?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Mornin’
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies smell change, from strawberry to stanky, lol! I’m not good with smells so forgive me....Day 60ish give or take a day or three. Much happier with this plants finishing up look, than my last run, which was my first ever. I’m trying to be patient....checked the trichs last night under a couple different kind of lights with a 60x. Some milky, still finding clears. I’m guessing a week, maybe two. Noob here, with bad environment when it comes to temp. I’ve had lows in the 50’s, past couple days have been high 80’s night and day. 10 hour light cycle. Lights only come on at night to keeps temps down and under control.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Dude. It's wild after running a strain how you can see the genetics of it in a cross.Lol...I feel like I'm learning.
I can see some semblance of yours and my DDS. It almost looks like a nice mash up of both of my DDS phenos. I see some choc diesal structure in there too.


----------



## trapdevil (Apr 13, 2019)

Now i’ve just got to not fuck this up  lol


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 13, 2019)

Planted a Bag of Oranges, a Sunset Strip from CCS and a Triple Nova from Cannaventure to round out my out door garden this summer. All up and going after 48 hours. I am always surprised how well the Sunset Strip germ. White seeds with out a hint of marking on them, If I had shucked them they would have gone in the trash. Its a tasty strain, full on orange rind . It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Bag of Oranges.

Purple Chocolates are still going strong. Both plants are purple, on the lighter side of purple but still very colorful. Very well behaved plants, just trucking along.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 13, 2019)

Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


----------



## feva (Apr 13, 2019)

Damn sure wish i wasnt heading back to work next week. I work 60 plus hours and with what i already got going. I dont think i could give them enough of my time. Im sure by tomorrow your dm is gonna be full as hell. lol I do look forward to see whats in the works though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


Had I not fallen behind by dropping the wrong beans instead of the tester,you know I'd be down.I still need to wet the 2nd tester pack.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 13, 2019)

i would love to have a chance to test for you in the process of moving to a new house so cant start till fall


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


If your looking for DWC HVAC and lights that can send messages to the space station

Let me know


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


You could always just send beans in corrugated plastic and in a greetings card for international shipping. Only cost $1.15 or so and is fairly reliable. I just sent a couple envelopes to the UK for $3 and both got there about 2 weeks later no issues. Cheers


----------



## Gingeroot (Apr 14, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How’s she smelling? Did you train her at all?


She smells like tangy Swedish fish! I've only topped this particular pheno. The others took very well to super cropping, or as I call it...effin branches up while moving shhh


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 14, 2019)

Testers I’ll be happy to run if you like...


----------



## pthobson (Apr 14, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> She smells like tangy Swedish fish! I've only topped this particular pheno. The others took very well to super cropping, or as I call it...effin branches up while moving shhh


The two DDS of mine are 10 days into 12/12 and the whole area just smells like a chocolate cappuccino or maybe im just crazy? Nice job by the way


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2019)

feva said:


> Damn sure wish i wasnt heading back to work next week. I work 60 plus hours and with what i already got going. I dont think i could give them enough of my time. Im sure by tomorrow your dm is gonna be full as hell. lol I do look forward to see whats in the works though.


I appreciate your honesty, when things calm down for ya in the future, let me know and I will get something to ya to test.


Chebamunk13 said:


> i would love to have a chance to test for you in the process of moving to a new house so cant start till fall


When ya get settled in let me know, I will get something sent to ya to test, or just something to enjoy.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> You could always just send beans in corrugated plastic and in a greetings card for international shipping. Only cost $1.15 or so and is fairly reliable. I just sent a couple envelopes to the UK for $3 and both got there about 2 weeks later no issues. Cheers


That is a great idea!!! That is the method I will use if needed. Thanks a bunch for that lil tip.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 14, 2019)

Once I feel I'm good enough to actually test something I'll throw my name in the hat.

For now tho, ima let proper growers show off your stuff lol

One of these days

Best of luck useful, I'll be watching


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I appreciate your honesty, when things calm down for ya in the future, let me know and I will get something to ya to test.
> 
> When ya get settled in let me know, I will get something sent to ya to test, or just something to enjoy.
> 
> That is a great idea!!! That is the method I will use if needed. Thanks a bunch for that lil tip.


I will I currently have BOO and Blueberry and Chocolate to run when i get going so posting a journal and smoke report when that happens


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 
I was gifted some Black Domina F3 pre 2000 .
How close to Black licorice are these ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Once I feel I'm good enough to actually test something I'll throw my name in the hat.
> 
> For now tho, ima let proper growers show off your stuff lol
> 
> ...


Grow on brother


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> @Useful Seeds
> I was gifted some Black Domina F3 pre 2000 .
> How close to Black licorice are these ?


I did not come across any that smelled of licorice. But ya never know what could show up in the f3.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did not come across any that smelled of licorice. But ya never know what could show up in the f3.


Dam ok thanks 
are these a BX ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Dam ok thanks
> are these a BX ?


They are straight up Black Domina.


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


I have the time and the space for em! Currently have a lone Blueberry n Chocolate at 3weeks that could use some company! Was planning on uploading pics when I put her in a 2 gallon


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2019)

OK, testers have been selected.

@Shmozz 
@trapdevil 
@Bodean 
@Dieseltech 
@Indoorpro 
@CoB_nUt 
@AlienAthena 

The feminized cross is Tranquil Elephantizer (original) x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 14, 2019)

I will be more than happy to test for you. I can only two at a time with my limited space though


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 14, 2019)

After reading Tranquil Elephantizer reviews on leafly, I’m beyond excited for this cross. Seems like it’s perfect for insomnia , stress, and GI issues which is exactly what I need. Will hit water as soon as they arrive. Thanks Useful!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I will be more than happy to test for you. I can only two at a time with my limited space though


It would be unfair of me to not let ya test due to limited space. Folks like you are part of the reason I make feminized seeds. I have added you to the list, and I will send ya a pm.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Once I feel I'm good enough to actually test something I'll throw my name in the hat.
> 
> For now tho, ima let proper growers show off your stuff lol
> 
> ...


Don't have to be the best grower with perfect conditions to be a tester. In fact that combo "tests" very little. 



Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


I know you are obviously asking for now, but I would be happy to run something along side your GG4 s1, swaggys ,Jabbas x SSDD, and collectors edition seeds Morecowbell x Lucky Charms and some goji f2s when I fire back up in the fall. 
If you have anything you would like to test in my outdoor climate I could run a few this summer.

Cheers


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ya I would agree, one wouldn't have to be the best, but I feel they should be more knowledgable than I am at this point lol

I would like to understand things a little better before offering opinions on any strain or grow.

I would still classify myself as a smoker learning to grow lol

Best of luck to those chosen, bunch of good growers on that list


----------



## pthobson (Apr 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It would be unfair of me to not let ya test due to limited space. Folks like you are part of the reason I make feminized seeds. I have added you to the list, and I will send ya a pm.


You’re a good dude Useful. Grateful to be able to be a part of this with you.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 14, 2019)

Happy testing guys. I’m running so much Useful I don’t have any space. Lol. 

CD x fire cookies, Chem cookie trip, and A11g f4.

Haven’t even gotten to the Dank Sinatra’s yet.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2019)

Just picked up some "Blueberrys n Chocolate" fems and got the "Gelato #45 x Ecto Cooler" for the freebies (@Schwaggy P gear)
I need seeds like I need another belly button, but I think you guys know how it goes haha 
I love to support my peeps & with 4/20 sales so cheap at GreatLakesGenetics.com it makes it easy to do.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Just picked up some "Blueberrys n Chocolate" fems and got the "Gelato #45 x Ecto Cooler" for the freebies (@Schwaggy P gear)
> I need seeds like I need another belly button, but I think you guys know how it goes haha
> I love to support my peeps & with 4/20 sales so cheap at GreatLakesGenetics.com it makes it easy to do.


That gelato ectocooler ought to be


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I love to support my peeps


I know, right? I cracked a couple of your testers [ and a couple of mine] knowing I had no flower room destination available, but figured I'd work it out somehow as things went along. Some of the plants ahead of them include Useful's Bag of Oranges and Banana Kush [ making this post relevant , sort of ]. I figure I'll probably have to clone yours and mine, then veg and flower those. But, yeah, have to figure out ways to support the good guys.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 14, 2019)

If it's cool, I have room for 2x at one time, and I have bud-dies on a UK forum who would do the others. I send them stuff all the time, for cheap, and with no problems. International exposure, ha ha!

If not, I'm growing your stuff anyway, lol. 

Got a little BOO sprout going at the mo, she might like some Useful company!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> If it's cool, I have room for 2x at one time, and I have bud-dies on a UK forum who would do the others. I send them stuff all the time, for cheap, and with no problems. International exposure, ha ha!
> 
> If not, I'm growing your stuff anyway, lol.
> 
> Got a little BOO sprout going at the mo, she might like some Useful company!


OK Flakey, I have added ya to the list.I will send ya a pm shortly.

I have all the testers I need at this point, there will be more things to test in the near future and I will be looking for more testers at that time.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK Flakey, I have added ya to the list.I will send ya a pm shortly.
> 
> I have all the testers I need at this point, there will be more things to test in the near future and I will be looking for more testers at that time.


Thanks Useful, I feel like I got lucky!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

Clone run of DDS #1 & #2. 2x#1 1x#2
#1a.  #1b.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK, testers have been selected.
> 
> @Shmozz
> @trapdevil
> ...


So by the original Tranquil Elephantizer, does this mean it came from a snow lotus mother and 88 g13 hashplant father?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

DDS#2


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 14, 2019)

pthobson said:


> So by the original Tranquil Elephantizer, does this mean it came from a snow lotus mother and 88 g13 hashplant father?


You are correct.


----------



## rudyson (Apr 15, 2019)

If you are looking for an outdoor tester...I am your guy. Got a couple useful seeds started for the season and would be cool to add to it.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> All is well my friend, spring time is a very busy time for me, and I don't get as much computer time. I have been doin garden stuff, taking clones, up potting, shuckin seeds, trying to clean up our property after a harsh winter(downed trees and branches) ect. Helping my daughter at her house, working on my cruise night vehicle, all sorts of stuff to do. I need a clone or two of myself....haha.
> 
> I now need to catch up on my pm's.


i hear ya, same here. i have been sporadic as welll. those jabba x ssdd are about week 4 now 2 are smelling gorgeous like a fruity fuely sorta thng but very intoxicating to the olfactory senses. seems like the nugs are gonna be super hard to they already feel dense even tho tiny. the other 3 seem to have a more subdued smell and not so vibrant and fruity. iaslo got a decent amount of the xmass bud pollen and just moved thos 10 jabbas from shwaggy and the 10 choc mint crosses you did to the basement and took clonses. will be flipping next weekend . the jabbas F2 look allot like the jabbasxssdd tbh dark in color, tight nodes and bushed with broad leaves. the choc mint cross is lanky wider noded and almst complete apical dominance. the side shoots really are not really growin much from where the fan leaves intersect. so this is one prolly best suited for training but i'm just growing them topped once for clones with a little pruning at the base. hard to say about smell i havent really even rubbed these individually but this veg room smells more dank than the flower room s at times so something in these 20 has a good smell
imma rock out these strains/clones for a cpl runs and select any keepers. once satisfied there i will pop some more of your beans brotha. maybe this fal i will get those LED's built. still broke as a joke here lol, common theme for me
peace and stay stoned


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 15, 2019)

rudyson said:


> If you are looking for an outdoor tester...I am your guy. Got a couple useful seeds started for the season and would be cool to add to it.





rudyson said:


> If you are looking for an outdoor tester...I am your guy. Got a couple useful seeds started for the season and would be cool to add to it.


i am pretty new to useful's beans but i like what i see. the jabbaxssdd freebies he gave away look to be a good option for outdoors. i say this because they are so short, stocky and sturdy no wind is gonna hurt the things. they also handled ph and nutrient swings as i dont ph to the exact number ieveryime when in soil. they also handled some overwatering and feeding well. i have not finished flowering tho and i dont have damp conditions so i cannot speak for mold and pests, but these are plants you can put outdoors and not worry about em toppling over or branches breaking for sure. they seem to be flowering at about the normal 60 day rate. the xmass bud i would say the same thing about but i only got a male, but that male has the traits i mentioned plus it flowered super early i would say the pheno male i got is a 50-60 day finisher, not sure if it is an outlier in that sense i only grew one
i have also heard i think from kevin jodrey in a video where he called bodhi on the phone during an interview , that the g13hp is the perfect outdoor plant so i would look for something with that in it to. useful may have something using a bodhi cross with the '88 g13hp


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 15, 2019)

79 Xmas bud. Had to defoliate the crap out of it but their starting to plump. Amazing smell for sure


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> 79 Xmas bud. Had to defoliate the crap out of it but their starting to plump. Amazing smell for sure
> 
> View attachment 4318340 View attachment 4318342


NICE!!! Please continue to update as you see fit, I was actually thinking about making another batch to give out as freebies next Christmas if folks are interested.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! Please continue to update as you see fit, I was actually thinking about making another batch to give out as freebies next Christmas if folks are interested.



Nice whats the genetics line in the xmax tree?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 15, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Nice whats the genetics line in the xmax tree?


Wasn’t it Kringle Kush x Santa OG? 

Totally joking.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! Please continue to update as you see fit, I was actually thinking about making another batch to give out as freebies next Christmas if folks are interested.


Will do! I’d certainly take more next Christmas. Love these old school preservation strains.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 15, 2019)

Just transplanted the Apollo 11s all share similar leaf shapes. Beautiful plants, can’t wait to see what grows! 7/7 germ rate, pop em if ya got em.


----------



## DocofRock (Apr 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.



If you are still interested in finding US testers, I'd love to do it. Presently have 6 seedlings from Useful (DCSE) - BBnC and DDS. Appreciate your work man - you are a quality dude.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! Please continue to update as you see fit, I was actually thinking about making another batch to give out as freebies next Christmas if folks are interested.


"If folks are interested?" I think you should green light that project of making those to be freebies as a Christmas freebie. Just sayin'


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 16, 2019)

Which of the two would you all grow out, Chem cookie trip or Chem d x chocolate diesel? Both sound very enjoyable to grow


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 16, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Which of the two would you all grow out, Chem cookie trip or Chem d x chocolate diesel? Both sound very enjoyable to grow


Pretty sure the chemdxchocd is feminizes so......


----------



## Bodean (Apr 16, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Which of the two would you all grow out, Chem cookie trip or Chem d x chocolate diesel? Both sound very enjoyable to grow


Like you said both sound good. I chose the chem cookie trip. Have 3 going in week 3 flower atm. Will post some photos this afternoon.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 16, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> This is the list of freebies:
> 
> Hells Angels OG x Black Triangle
> Chem'91skva x Black Triangle
> ...


All these look like they will be FIRE. especially the gelato #45 x Ecto cooler and Chem Kesey x christmas bud.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 16, 2019)

Here is the freebie list at Great Lake Genetics.
4/20 promo

BOGO from freebie list below

Chemdog D x Black Triangle

Chemdog '91 JB X Black Triangle

Chem Kesey X 79 Christmas Tree Bud

Gelato #45 X Ecto Cooler

NDNGUY's 1979 Christmas Tree

Gorilla Glue #4 x 3 Headed Dragon


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 16, 2019)

Is there any BOO available to buy right now?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 16, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Nice whats the genetics line in the xmax tree?


Not sure actually. I get a feeling that it is an old landrace. Other than an occasional Holly pheno popping up, they are fairly homogenous .


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 16, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Is there any BOO available to buy right now?


Those are all sold out at the moment. I will be making more though.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Those are all sold out at the moment. I will be making more though.



the " sold out" is becoming a common theme when looking for your seeds bud. I think the secret is out, best bang for the buck for fem seeds anywhere as far as im concerned.

Keep doing what your doing useful, its working.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 16, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> the " sold out" is becoming a common theme when looking for your seeds bud. I think the secret is out, best bang for the buck for fem seeds anywhere as far as im concerned.
> 
> Keep doing what your doing useful, its working.


Very kind of ya to take the time to say that. It is very much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh yeah, while I am doin a bunch of fem stuff, I have not forgotten about the reg fans. I am gonna do my best to bring some truly special IBL lines. Moroccan Gold, Lashkar Ga, and Burmese Pure for starters. And for those with limited space that would love to run an amazing IBL but can't due to no feminized seeds available,I will be be doing selections and will actually make available feminized landrace seeds.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 16, 2019)

You read my mind I was going to ask about some old school very excited about the future


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, while I am doin a bunch of fem stuff, I have not forgotten about the reg fans. I am gonna do my best to bring some truly special IBL lines. Moroccan Gold, Lashkar Ga, and Burmese Pure for starters. And for those with limited space that would love to run an amazing IBL but can't due to no feminized seeds available,I will be be doing selections and will actually make available feminized landrace seeds.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 16, 2019)

make this years xm


Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! Please continue to update as you see fit, I was actually thinking about making another batch to give out as freebies next Christmas if folks are interested.


What bout a useful xmas tree auto flow?

1979 xmas tree X Tranquil Elephantizer X autoflower 1

It would be useful to have a useful auto flower series


----------



## feva (Apr 16, 2019)

I would love to try Moroccan gold. Please make that happen soon. Would have to make some hash with that one to just for my dad even though he has passed but i remember him talking about the Moroccan hash


----------



## quiescent (Apr 16, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> make this years xm
> 
> 
> What bout a useful xmas tree auto flow?
> ...


Making a single good auto line would take over a year and a ton of space if you're doing it right. Not as easy as you'd think.


----------



## klx (Apr 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> @Useful Seeds
> I was gifted some Black Domina F3 pre 2000 .
> How close to Black licorice are these ?


This might seem like a weird question but how big are the seeds?



Useful Seeds said:


> They are straight up Black Domina.


What exactly of original BD do you have? Been after Nevils version for a minute and who knows what the hell Sensi is selling as BD now.


----------



## klx (Apr 17, 2019)

feva said:


> I would love to try Moroccan gold. Please make that happen soon. Would have to make some hash with that one to just for my dad even though he has passed but i remember him talking about the Moroccan hash


Have you ever been to Morocco? If not, I highly recommend it, great people, beautiful empty beaches, the Sahara and lots and lots of lovely hash and poln everywhere. Wonderful country.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 17, 2019)

klx said:


> This might seem like a weird question but how big are the seeds?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly of original BD do you have? Been after Nevils version for a minute and who knows what the hell Sensi is selling as BD now.


large in relative size


----------



## klx (Apr 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> large in relative size


Good news for you.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 17, 2019)

klx said:


> Good news for you.


I have some Bd x LUI that have some very great licorice flav now I wanna take these f3 and find a nice male and see what I can create .
3 weeks


----------



## klx (Apr 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I have some Bd x LUI that have some very great licorice flav now I wanna take these f3 and find a nice male and see what I can create .View attachment 4318984
> 3 weeks
> View attachment 4318985


Sounds like a plan man, good luck! Will be some sort of BD bx. That last picture looks delicious.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Making a single good auto line would take over a year and a ton of space if you're doing it right. Not as easy as you'd think.


Good point this year is flying by can not believe its gonna be may soon


----------



## feva (Apr 17, 2019)

klx said:


> Have you ever been to Morocco? If not, I highly recommend it, great people, beautiful empty beaches, the Sahara and lots and lots of lovely hash and poln everywhere. Wonderful country.


I have not. Hopefully one day though, sounds like a nice peaceful vacation.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


Im your huckleberry...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another long day, but I am gonna throw this out there. I am looking for some reliable testers to test a new feminized line. I would rather not ship overseas..or to Canada...customs forms and I do not get along....haha. BUT....I may make an exception depending on the situation. The rules are pretty simple,,,,,, I send ya a 6 pack of feminized seed and ya grow them out......post a pic every now and then. Then give me yer honest opinion...good, bad, whatever.


You are the real Ganja God!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Two different phenos or does the one on the right need a little nitrogen you think? Obviously the one on the left a lot shorter but it sprouted funky from the jump and is literally sideways out of the soil. Double dipped strawberries


Nice!!! Starting back up on 420!!!


----------



## Featherartist (Apr 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Strain : Double Dipped Dipped Strawberries #2 Chocolate Diesal pheno.View attachment 4313426View attachment 4313431
> Useful Seeds
> Method Smoked : Wake & Bake joint.Pax Vape.Blunt.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for posting the pictures of the nanners! This thread has saved me again! I had a bag seed nanner. I have another bag seed from Maui that I am watching very closely. OC X CD is looking and smelling amazing! All my friends have seriously enjoyed the Landos Stash that you guys also helped me save with sound advice! My SD x JS is freaking huge at a month old and Banana Kush is very vigorous! I have mostly Useful seeds, but have traded a few so others can try them... it's the best way for me to spread Useful around!!! Only takes one grow to get you hooked!
Should I be removing the larger leaves from SDxJS?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Thanks man what are you running?


Gorilla glue x Chocolate diesel


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 17, 2019)

I signed up to this site specifically for useful seeds great customer service from this thread

In veg right now I have Xmas bud, blackjack X chocolate diesel, and chocolate diesel.

I was wondering if you could give me a terpenes / odor profile on the Blackjack clone used in the Blackjack cross?

Useful, you're doing great work and I really appreciate all the time and effort that you put in.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 17, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I signed up to this site specifically for useful seeds great customer service from this thread
> 
> In veg right now I have Xmas bud, blackjack X chocolate diesel, and chocolate diesel.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Everyone here in this thread is/are very helpful and “useful”. Best thread on this site in my opinion.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 17, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I signed up to this site specifically for useful seeds great customer service from this thread
> 
> In veg right now I have Xmas bud, blackjack X chocolate diesel, and chocolate diesel.
> 
> ...


Nice selection!!! The Black Jack cut has a really pungent smell, like fuel/diesel/sulfur with a dash of sour added that also carries over in flavor as well.

Thank you for the support and kind words.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> 79 Xmas bud. Had to defoliate the crap out of it but their starting to plump. Amazing smell for sure
> 
> View attachment 4318340 View attachment 4318342


nice looks identicle to my male but i didnt prune. i even had the same tip burn you have and im in organic soil and use teas. these are def ibl


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

sorry about the blurple and shitty camera again, i dont normally use these lights but its a shotgun run 

79 xmass male flipped on march 20th. she is a little roughed up and allot of sacks have fallen off as i shake the shit out of daily for pollen 



this is about to be flipped the lanky ones are mint choc trip from useful. looking healthy already smelling pretty strong. one of them is showing balls already before flip right after taking clones and pruning so that one in particular must be easily stressed or idk what, it isnt auto tho these have been in veg for 2+ months and the sacks just appeard this week. the other more stocky ones are jabbas stash F2 from shwaggy as a gift. all 10 of each strain were topped once then later a clone taking from the one side leaving one main cola basically and some lower branches to rise up. i wanted to see the apical dominance after two tops. the mint choc trip is not that branchy and the nodes are slow growing. it seems to want to grow verticle. the jabbas not so much they would def bush out with proper pruning. i think the mint choc trip would need a scrog or monster crop to bush it out. for lots of tops or perhaps just SoG em crammed together. i'd be interested to hear others thoughts on that if they grew these out. the one jabba has some sorta lockout or issue. it has same exact regemint as the rest but just starrted looking sick and yellowing and then browning to where only the new growth looks healthy then deteriorates. so in all 1 from each strain was a throw away and the rest seem steallar. i am surprised a little by the lack of variation for an F2 in the jabbas but both parents got that bubba/afghan thing going on so maybe that is why.


lastly we have the females i flipped with the male xmass bud march 20. they are usefulls jabba x ssdd. the smell is not strong maybe not even as strong as the mint choc trip isin veg, but one in particular, #15 on my end, is getting super frosty already even on leaves. to be clear the useful stran is the 5 that looks dark and similar with broad leaves, the others are various shit like vanilla kush which is maybe the best along with the #15 i mentioned, it is hard to tell but the useful ones are in a pot by themselves and the others are 2 per pot. i did this because they where femanized and i needed theothers that werent in their own pot for obvious reasons as i will also flower out males. i got 0 males tho from the 5 jabba x ssdd. anyway the suoper branching one with thin leaves that look over watered is a afghan skunk and the two in middle are sharks breath and the sick one in the pot with the afghan skunk is a skywalker kush(not a fan personally i have grown these before and so has my brother, the tase is always harsh and they dont seem to like soil. my bro did hydro his were better but still kinda shitty. i dont think im forgetting any. i threw away a male passion fruit but kept a clone in case. i grew it out a little but it didnt stack dense enough to warrant taking pollen imo. it smelled fantastic tho so i took a clone in case i change my mind one day. oh as for the smell of usefulls jabba x ssdd i would say they have a fruity sparkling wine smell, i say this because it tingle the nose a little like when you smell alcohol. i would say chemmy but it isnt quit that its more liek wine, possibly from the blue monshine in the ssdd sorta similar to blue dream tbh with a sparkiling tingle added to it. i never had blue moonshine but if i had to guess that is the primary smell i also never had plain ssdd so maybe that also smells like this regardless you can tell there is blueberry in the parent somewhere. sorry about the orange HPS color ik that is annoying but i just decided to make this post


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 17, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> sorry about the blurple and shitty camera again, i dont normally use these lights but its a shotgun run
> 
> 79 xmass male flipped on march 20th. she is a little roughed up and allot of sacks have fallen off as i shake the shit out of daily for pollen
> View attachment 4319264
> ...


I have some SSDDxJS and a Xmas sexing. Also a crazy mint choc trip around 40ish days since flip. We must've been shopping the same site. 

My MCT is flowering up the branches. It looks like the branches, as they meet the stem, is split open and flowers popped out about 2 inches going up the stem. First time I've seen this, like cotton popping out. Sorry can't do pics.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> I have some SSDDxJS and a Xmas sexing. Also a crazy mint choc trip around 40ish days since flip. We must've been shopping the same site.
> 
> My MCT is flowering up the branches. It looks like the branches, as they meet the stem, is split open and flowers popped out about 2 inches going up the stem. First time I've seen this, like cotton popping out. Sorry can't do pics.


yea i agree as i said it is as if they wont grow lol at the nodes. mine look like all fan leaves and stalk. i am flipping this weeken i was assuming it would all pop out in the stretch but it seems i am in for a unique experience. my yeild is gonna blow lol you saw how spread out they are. i planned for more busing out with 20 plants in a close to 4x4 space. idc though its all for me 

and thats crazy we are doing the same run down to the male xmass bud lolol

i decided to go grab 2 and take close ups to show what we mean. there is hardly any growth out the fan leaf intersection. i did not prune this as much at it looks. i dont think i pruned the top you see at all actually that is just sparse  i think it's gorgeous actualy. very "femanine" and elegant plant


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 17, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yea i agree as i said it is as if they wont grow lol at the nodes. mine look like all fan leaves and stalk. i am flipping this weeken i was assuming it would all pop out in the stretch but it seems i am in for a unique experience. my yeild is gonna blow lol you saw how spread out they are. i planned for more busing out with 20 plants in a close to 4x4 space. idc though its all for me
> 
> and thats crazy we are doing the same run down to the male xmass bud lolol


Yep! Keep rocking it. I also just picked up 6 bodhi strains, like I needed more seeds. 
Happy growing.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 17, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> nice looks identicle to my male but i didnt prune. i even had the same tip burn you have and im in organic soil and use teas. these are def ibl


Yup I’m in organic as well. Lol


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice selection!!! The Black Jack cut has a really pungent smell, like fuel/diesel/sulfur with a dash of sour added that also carries over in flavor as well.
> 
> Thank you for the support and kind words.


Thank you for the description, and all the kindness that I have received so far, after being a member for just one day.

Once again thank you all.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 18, 2019)

Pretty difficult to find a more laid back, helpful and caring fella then Useful.

Makes it super easy to support him and his brand.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 18, 2019)

3x H.A. OH x Choco Diesel 
1x GGx Banana Kush.

Vigorous and healthy. Ready to be up potted,topped for clones.I'll veg 'em a until the clones root and then decide to either flower out the clones or the seed moms.
3 H.A. OGs 2 Tall gals 1 shorty.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 18, 2019)

GG×Banana Kush   DDS #1 & 2 1 in front 2''s in back.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> GG×Banana Kush View attachment 4319632 View attachment 4319633 DDS #1 & 2View attachment 4319634 1 in front 2''s in back.


Do you run 12/12 from seed? Sorry ahead of time if you’ve stated before


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 18, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Do you run 12/12 from seed? Sorry ahead of time if you’ve stated before


Normally no,I don't.
I have in the past to test beans and bagseeds as well as solo cup competitions here and just to experiment.I run aerocloned cuts veg'd a bit and thrown into my PPK system.
This tent will be primarily F&D totes.To test gear and pheno hunt keepers.
The Flood&Drain setup you see in the pic will be my first F&D run.Yes,these are from seed.I'll likely run clones in the F&D setups in the future.Aerocloner str8 to F&D to flip.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Normally no,I don't.
> I have in the past to test beans and bagseeds as well as solo cup competitions here and just to experiment.I run aerocloned cuts veg'd a bit and thrown into my PPK system.
> This tent will be primarily F&D totes.To test gear and pheno hunt keepers.
> The Flood&Drain setup you see in the pic will be my first F&D run.Yes,these are from seed.I'll likely run clones in the F&D setups in the future.Aerocloner str8 to F&D to flip.


Oh ok cool. Makes sense now.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 18, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Yep! Keep rocking it. I also just picked up 6 bodhi strains, like I needed more seeds.
> Happy growing.


Haha I grabbed 6 from bodhi as well. The addiction is real.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 18, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Haha I grabbed 6 from bodhi as well. The addiction is real.


I may have grabbed a couple packs myself.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I may have grabbed a couple packs myself.


Someone has plans


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 18, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Someone has plans


You know it!!! While I certainly do not need any more seeds, sometimes I make an exception when a certain something catches my attention.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You know it!!! While I certainly do not need any more seeds, sometimes I make an exception when a certain something catches my attention.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


LOL!!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I can't thank you enough for posting the pictures of the nanners! This thread has saved me again! I had a bag seed nanner. I have another bag seed from Maui that I am watching very closely. OC X CD is looking and smelling amazing! All my friends have seriously enjoyed the Landos Stash that you guys also helped me save with sound advice! My SD x JS is freaking huge at a month old and Banana Kush is very vigorous! I have mostly Useful seeds, but have traded a few so others can try them... it's the best way for me to spread Useful around!!! Only takes one grow to get you hooked!
> Should I be removing the larger leaves from SDxJS?


i struggled with the same decision on those jabba x ssdd you mentioned. i didnt end up doing it. i am week 4-5 flower rn. it seems to be handling it well i am curious how the lowers will fill out but they are so short i think they are fattening up well. all i did was top them, i just took off like 4 big leaves from each yesterday as the branches seemd hefty enough not to need them. im no expert i tend to use that as my guide on these broadleaved ones. what i menais if the branch coming out the node is a cpl inches long, and healthy with its own good leaf developent i will cut off the fan leaf at its base. but i would also like to hear more experienced ppl view on that, glad you showed a pic.
i think in your case tho i would top that if i were to prun the fan leave to break the apical dominance and help it branch out first. to clarify a little i always pull an occasional leaf off soi am not counting that
i'll try and take a good pic tonight and post it here for ya so you can see un pruned and only topped


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> LOL!!!!


I missed you guys


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

Sooooooo... I go to get my equipment... Its all there but ALL my SEEDS are gone... Grrrrrrrr...


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Sooooooo... I go to get my equipment... Its all there but ALL my SEEDS are gone... Grrrrrrrr...


Eh?.............you lost all your beans?................shit man, if so, hit me up and I'll send you a 'care package'. I, like many folk I suppose, got more seed than I'll ever be able to grow.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

had access to a better camera, still shitty old phone camera but it's better than the one i was using. just nug shots of jabbas x ssdd. these were flipped march 20th , you can see some are frosty some not as much, 1 not really frosty at all. the last 2 are of a vanilla kush i got in there to. i included because it smells and looks dank. i had a passion fruit in that pot with it if you are wondering why its off tot he side but the pasion fruit was a male so i cut him down after taking a clone just in case because it did smell strong
also featherartist if you read this the ones that arent the nug shots are how the jabbas x ssdd are unpruned topped once since you were wondering. this is not how i would normally run these but its a first run i like to see how they do with as little interference as poss. i only even top em for clones. these would look way nicer if i lolipopped em a bit for sure. i wish i remembered to take a pick inside all the bush so you can see the developement but i forgot. there is more bud on there than it looks they are doing fine shaded in there. in some ways i feel like it makes thelowers more resin covered not burning off in the light. not sure if thats a thing just what i have thought before


jabbas x ssdd flipped march 20 each one is a diff plant in the nug shots
 
 

*
below is the unfrosty one and the less frosty ones
 *



*

this is for featherist to compare
 

THESE ARE THE VANILLA KUSH BECAUSE I THOUGHT SHE WAS PURTY
  *


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 19, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Eh?.............you lost all your beans?................shit man, if so, hit me up and I'll send you a 'care package'. I, like many folk I suppose, got more seed than I'll ever be able to grow.


Very kind of you to step up and lend a hand  I applaud you sir. @Frank Nitty I also will step up and send ya a full pack of Chem D x Banana Kush fems to lend a hand to my fellow man. Just send me an email with yer new mailing info. 

Happy 420 eve everyone!!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Very kind of you to step up and lend a hand  I applaud you sir. @Frank Nitty I also will step up and send ya a full pack of Chem D x Banana Kush fems to lend a hand to my fellow man. Just send me an email with yer new mailing info.
> 
> Happy 420 eve everyone!!!!!


Useful,you have done so much for me that it's not even funny... I don't know if I could ever repay you in this lifetime...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 19, 2019)

N


Frank Nitty said:


> Useful,you have done so much for me that it's not even funny... I don't know if I could ever repay you in this lifetime...


No worries, and you don't owe me anything. All I ask is that ya plant em, and enjoy em. Be sure and send me yer new mailing info.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> N
> 
> No worries, and you don't owe me anything. All I ask is that ya plant em, and enjoy em. Be sure and send me yer new mailing info.


You're simply the best!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Eh?.............you lost all your beans?................shit man, if so, hit me up and I'll send you a 'care package'. I, like many folk I suppose, got more seed than I'll ever be able to grow.





Useful Seeds said:


> Very kind of you to step up and lend a hand  I applaud you sir. @Frank Nitty I also will step up and send ya a full pack of Chem D x Banana Kush fems to lend a hand to my fellow man. Just send me an email with yer new mailing info.
> 
> Happy 420 eve everyone!!!!!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4320432


not gonna llie "purpertrator" is a top 10 name lol is the royal kush in there the afficianado/mandelbrot long valley royal kush or is it it's own thing?
and i was just eying "road dog" from lucky dog just yesterday. idk how i didnt know skunkva was lucky dog or i forgot, but someone told me that yesterday in the bodhi thread. have you folks grown those road dogs? are they chemmy goodness?
*HAPPY FO' TWENTY TO YOU AND EVERYONE WHO READS THIS.*
epic pic brotha, im glad to see i have a few of those sad to see i dont a few others

*not a better day to flip these Jabbas F2s and Mint Choc Trips #420*(the yellow new growth is from 30hrs dark before flip. i did this last run and everything sexed in days so im doing it again to see if that was the strain or this "reset" thing actually works to speed up early flower)(i think imma kill the sick one on the left middle i fucked it up i think with cal/mag)(very impressed by the similarity across the mint choc trips. they are almost like clones)
* *


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 20, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> is the royal kush in there the afficianado/mandelbrot long valley royal kush


Yes


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 everyone!!!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 20, 2019)

Just wanted to pop in and say happy 420 to everyone.

Also want to add, this is probably the thread with the most love, least drama and all around coolest crew on riu. Bunch of class acts growing that useful gear lol

I'll be popping my blueberry chocolate very soon


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 20, 2019)

A very longtime lurker, and after I sifted through the BS and started looking at products and the community. This is without a doubt the best place to leave my fist post. Thank you useful for the quality medicine


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> This is without a doubt the best place to leave my fist post.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 Peeps. From The Bob Marley Fest!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Happy 420 Peeps. From The Bob Marley Fest!!!!


Blaze one up for me,mon'!!!


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 everyone!!!!!
> View attachment 4320519 View attachment 4320521


What is that purple goodness useful?


----------



## khaoohs (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You know it!!! While I certainly do not need any more seeds, sometimes I make an exception when a certain something catches my attention.


Care to share what you think from the current release has got caught your interest?

I picked up the Eternal Sunshine and DBHP F4 with butterscotch x ssdd and ortega durian x snow lotus.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 21, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> What is that purple goodness useful?


That is Green Crack x White Lotus grown by my buddy Headyblunts.


khaoohs said:


> Care to share what you think from the current release has got caught your interest?
> 
> I picked up the Eternal Sunshine and DBHP F4 with butterscotch x ssdd and ortega durian x snow lotus.


Nice score!!! While I wasn't able to snag the Kashmir with the Petrolia Headstash freebies, my brother scored em for me. So i'm pretty stoked about them.

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 21, 2019)

Good morning and Happy Easter. What is the height like on DDS?


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

this time i pruned everythign and i wish i didn't as my space is looking sparse and being untrained this is not gonna be a good yeild, not that i'm after yeild, but i think this is gonna be pretty terrible. poor planning on my part. so you can see what is most likely all females in the larger closet. i say likely because somehow it doesn't appear i have one male from the jabba F2. these are not showing pre-flowers as well tho so 2 or 3 may be up in the air.

in the smaller blurple closet is the 4 males from 10 useful mint choc trip. i have to say this maybe my favortie thing i've grown prior to flower. they literally reek like old school dank and skunky. not picking up on anything else, just loud for veg. they are all identicle with maybe the exception of some are a little more vigorous. i'm curious how they will stretch as they are a slender femanine plant with some node spacine, but branch nicely and respond great to topping and defoliations so far. the males i pruned even further and took off the main colas just now to reduce the pollen in that closet. 2 of the males have that particularly strong odor i described above, the strongest is the shorter #13 in the pic.

*FLIPPED YESTERDAY*(after 30hrs dark)
FEMALE CLOSET(jabba F2s have the wider leaves and Mint Choc Trip has the thin leaves)
MALE CLOSET(all mint choc trip)
OTHERS PICS ARE EACH OF THE FOUR MALES


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 21, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter. What is the height like on DDS?


I got 3x stretch on my 2 phenos.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

I FORGOT TO MENTION
these all rooted awesome in 1 week pretty much, i still keep the dome on but fully vented for a bit, but only the two smaller ones that were kinda burried in the jungle thereeven started canabilaizing fan leaves. what a treat these are to work with. schwaggy's jabbas are also cloned in there, the tall ones at the trips

i threw in a pic of last runs clones just because. been in solos a bit longer than i like but that is a job for next week when i also take these new clones and move them to solos


----------



## pthobson (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter everyone. Hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I got 3x stretch on my 2 phenos.


Yowsers! How's the stretch in orange cookie X CD and Bannana kush? Thank yall for answering


----------



## althor (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter everyone!


Has anyone gotten far enough along with Xmas Bud to know what phenos are popping?

I popped 3 and ended up with 1 fem, 2 males.

The fem is a short bushy plant with very, very small sharp serrated leaves. One male is identical. The other male is larger, it still has sharp, serrated leaves but much larger leaves and not quite as sharp or serrated..

Not sure if I should hit the 2 similar together, or go for some differences to pheno hunt by using the large male. I may end up hitting a branch of each, but if anyone has completed a batch, or deep into flowering, some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Yowsers! How's the stretch in orange cookie X CD and Bannana kush? Thank yall for answering


I had two OC x CD - one was very tall, one was very short. I nicknamed them. Both good smoke; I liked Ricky the best.

I have two BKs @ 48 days post flip, both very similar and medium height.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 21, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Yowsers! How's the stretch in orange cookie X CD and Bannana kush? Thank yall for answering


I have two DDS and I would say stretch about 2.5 times. One didn’t stretch quite as much due to how it sprouted out of the soil. Just train them and keep em short before flipping, mine are pretty manageable.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 21, 2019)

althor said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten far enough along with Xmas Bud to know what phenos are popping?
> ...


If the serrated leaves look anything like this, you have 2 Holly dominant plants. If I were you I would ditch the Holly male and use the bigger male on yer female.
 
 
Here is the monster male that I selected, boy did he drop massive amounts of pollen.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> If the serrated leaves look anything like this, you have 2 Holly dominant plants. If I were you I would ditch the Holly male and use the bigger male on yer female.
> View attachment 4321327
> View attachment 4321328
> Here is the monster male that I selected, boy did he drop massive amounts of pollen.
> View attachment 4321329


athor, if you go back a bit i posted two pics of my male CTB as well it looks similar to useful's in how it was loaded from top to bottom. the one pic was after i shook it tho and knocks a gazillion sacks off. if you go back to the first one in another post you can see the whole plant from a side view. i would say my leaves were a litle fatter maybe i'd have t go back myself and check that.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> If the serrated leaves look anything like this, you have 2 Holly dominant plants. If I were you I would ditch the Holly male and use the bigger male on yer female.
> View attachment 4321327
> View attachment 4321328
> Here is the monster male that I selected, boy did he drop massive amounts of pollen.
> View attachment 4321329


Is that the female you selected to run outdoor? That's the pheno to look for smoke?

I'm running them too and sexing them now. No fems yet. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 21, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Is that the female you selected to run outdoor? That's the pheno to look for smoke?
> 
> I'm running them too and sexing them now. No fems yet. Thanks for all the info!


I did not grow any outdoors, it was a beautiful sunny day and I just pulled plants out to take pics, I really like natural lighting for pics. In making the preservation seeds I could have culled the Holly lady, but decided to keep her in the mix because she was special in her own way. All of the other females were homogeneous. It is one heck of an IBL and I feel that excluding the random Holly pheno would have been disgraceful to the line if that makes sense. I just preserved it the way I got it. Here are some of the other ladies, amazingly they were topped only once.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did not grow any outdoors, it was a beautiful sunny day and I just pulled plants out to take pics, I really like natural lighting for pics. In making the preservation seeds I could have culled the Holly lady, but decided to keep her in the mix because she was special in her own way. All of the other females were homogeneous. It is one heck of an IBL and I feel that excluding the random Holly pheno would have been disgraceful to the line if that makes sense. I just preserved it the way I got it.


you sound like me getting all sentimental with your plants. i literally feel bad cutting them down or not keeping em


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did not grow any outdoors, it was a beautiful sunny day and I just pulled plants out to take pics, I really like natural lighting for pics. In making the preservation seeds I could have culled the Holly lady, but decided to keep her in the mix because she was special in her own way. All of the other females were homogeneous. It is one heck of an IBL and I feel that excluding the random Holly pheno would have been disgraceful to the line if that makes sense. I just preserved it the way I got it. Here are some of the other ladies, amazingly they were topped only once.
> View attachment 4321445 View attachment 4321446 View attachment 4321447 View attachment 4321448 View attachment 4321450


Yes that makes sense! Keeping all the expressions in the line you can seems like the responsible thing to do because you never know when you'll need those genes or what they can do in other environments.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 21, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> you sound like me getting all sentimental with your plants. i literally feel bad cutting them down or not keeping em


It is an uncomfortable feelin when the veg areas get overloaded and I have to throw some plants into the compost pile. I really dislike doin that.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is an uncomfortable feelin when the veg areas get overloaded and I have to throw some plants into the compost pile. I really dislike doin that.


man me to, glad i'm not the only one. i even felt a little bad seperating my male into another room lol. like i was taking it from it's friends


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> man me to, glad i'm not the only one. i even felt a little bad seperating my male into another room lol. like i was taking it from it's friends


Don't even get me started on pulling off male parts.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did not grow any outdoors, it was a beautiful sunny day and I just pulled plants out to take pics, I really like natural lighting for pics. In making the preservation seeds I could have culled the Holly lady, but decided to keep her in the mix because she was special in her own way. All of the other females were homogeneous. It is one heck of an IBL and I feel that excluding the random Holly pheno would have been disgraceful to the line if that makes sense. I just preserved it the way I got it. Here are some of the other ladies, amazingly they were topped only once.
> View attachment 4321445 View attachment 4321446 View attachment 4321447 View attachment 4321448 View attachment 4321450


A master at work


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 22, 2019)

althor said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten far enough along with Xmas Bud to know what phenos are popping?
> ...


I got two going . 1 female for sure other not sure .. very short Bush but big stalk at base .. I was hoping it would get taller but it's not.. so flipping switch tomorrow .. very dark green , reminded me of some Afghan strain I grew about 4 years ago ..


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did not grow any outdoors, it was a beautiful sunny day and I just pulled plants out to take pics, I really like natural lighting for pics. In making the preservation seeds I could have culled the Holly lady, but decided to keep her in the mix because she was special in her own way. All of the other females were homogeneous. It is one heck of an IBL and I feel that excluding the random Holly pheno would have been disgraceful to the line if that makes sense. I just preserved it the way I got it. Here are some of the other ladies, amazingly they were topped only once.
> View attachment 4321445 View attachment 4321446 View attachment 4321447 View attachment 4321448 View attachment 4321450


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 22, 2019)

That's how mine is .. like alittle jungle Bush, I keep pruning and it keeps growing back faster ..


----------



## medviper (Apr 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem D x Banana Kush fems


i checked GLG for those, and they weren't listed.
does he have them in stock an just neglected or forgot to list them?
i wanted to take advantage of the current sale price.


----------



## medviper (Apr 23, 2019)

or maybe they got sold out?
wouldn't surprise me, a nice strain that would fly off the shelves quickly. 
please let me know when they get restocked sale or not.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 23, 2019)

you know you got good gear when they are reselling them on strainly for 80 to 100 bucks, lol


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 23, 2019)

Bag of Skunks n Oranges Dropped at GLG


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 23, 2019)

Good afternoon useful fam,

Grabbed my skunk n oranges, really just because of the schwaggy freebies.

Here is the ccsc that is starting to show some amber, still some clears. Started throwing some fresh fox tails and hairs out after a temperture increase due to a fault about 3-4 days ago. Real dark fan leaves as its matured. I’ve been giving it just water for almost 2 weeks now and still no fade, fans just keep getting darker.
Here’s some orange fire cookies and also a 91 xmas bud that are about halfway there
Have a thai that’s been throwing bananas for about a month in this same tent, so there is a good chance of contamination. I do pick them off carefully with tweezers but most likely pollen got loose.

Good news is I’m getting out of the tent life just as soon as these all come down.

Thanks, @Useful Seeds and @Schwaggy P for stinking up my house.

Cheers!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 23, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Bag of Skunks n Oranges Dropped at GLG
> View attachment 4322134


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 23, 2019)

3x H.A. OG x Choco Diesel.2 Tall phenos 1 Shorty
1x GG#4×Banana Kush all ready to be topped for clone and held in solos hopefully long enough for the clones to root.I don't want to up-pot them too soon,they'll overgrow my veg. The solo cups will keep them manageable until I get my space and logistics sorted.
They are happy,healthy and vigorous
Once the roots hit the hempy res,they took off.
I mistakenly put the 3 tallest plants together for the pictures.
1 of the tall ones is the GGxBK.The short one is the 3rd H.A. OG x Choco Deisal
The two on the left are the H.A. OG.The right is GGxBK
  3rd H.A. OG x Choco Diesal "_shortymac"_


----------



## althor (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> If the serrated leaves look anything like this, you have 2 Holly dominant plants. If I were you I would ditch the Holly male and use the bigger male on yer female.
> View attachment 4321327
> View attachment 4321328
> Here is the monster male that I selected, boy did he drop massive amounts of pollen.
> View attachment 4321329


 Yeah, my big male is dropping massive amounts of pollen. The smaller one is being much more stingy, but when a pod does open it drops a huge amount of pollen.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 23, 2019)

So here are the 3 H.A. OG ×Choco Deisal.The previous pics were taken early this am. The GG×BK has already been topped for clone and pruned to 2 branches and put back in veg.(no pic right now)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

medviper said:


> i checked GLG for those, and they weren't listed.
> does he have them in stock an just neglected or forgot to list them?
> i wanted to take advantage of the current sale price.


They are not available at the moment.


----------



## medviper (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are not available at the moment.


I'll wait for em, patience is one of my outstanding virtues...maybe the only one...


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are not available at the moment.


Slacker Lol jk


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 23, 2019)

What kind of skunk is in the bag of skunk and oranges?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 23, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> What kind of skunk is in the bag of skunk and oranges?





Schwaggy P said:


> I know Useful will clarify this, but I'm pretty sure *Bag of Skunks n Oranges* is (_Old School Skunk x Bag of Oranges_). I believe he hunted the Skunk from some bagseeds ('80s-'90s) he's had in the vault and hit her with reversed Bag of Oranges pollen.





Useful Seeds said:


> This is the correct info on the Bag of Skunks n Oranges. Thanks @Schwaggy P for dropping the info for me in my absence. I was gifted some seeds labeled 1992-93 Skunk (not sweet). I hunted through them and picked the best lady. While there was no sweet as the label stated, the funk from the one I picked is not that old school Roadkill, but she has some stink fer sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

medviper said:


> I'll wait for em, patience is one of my outstanding virtues...maybe the only one...


I do have some Chem D x Banana Kush fems in the fridge...if ya really want a pack. Um,send me a pm and I will give ya my email and we will get a pack to ya. All I ask of you is the next time you are in a store that asks if ya wanna donate to 4H, food bank, SPCA, ect..donate no less than $10.00. My request may sound silly to some..but it is something I do all the time.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 23, 2019)

Sorry I am lazy AF and forget to look if someone asked already

Sounds like Something I would Like and should get ty


----------



## feva (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have some Chem D x Banana Kush fems in the fridge...if ya really want a pack. Um,send me a pm and I will give ya my email and we will get a pack to ya. All I ask of you is the next time you are in a store that asks if ya wanna donate to 4H, food bank, SPCA, ect..donate no less than $10.00. My request may sound silly to some..but it is something I do all the time.


now that is a great thing, spread the love


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> you know you got good gear when they are reselling them on strainly for 80 to 100 bucks, lol


That's crazy!!!! Hell I have 60 packs of Chocolate Diesel I would sell for $45.00 a pack.......lol.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's crazy!!!! Hell I have 60 packs of Chocolate Diesel I would sell for $45.00 a pack.......lol.


Time to create a strainly account. Lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Time to create a strainly account. Lol.


Hahahaha.That was a good one!!! But I could never do that in good conscience.The 3 banks that carry my gear have been very good to me.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's crazy!!!! Hell I have 60 packs of Chocolate Diesel I would sell for $45.00 a pack.......lol.


I would like to see you in more seed banks and I would also like to see you get more for you beans 

I will start to contribute pics of my useful plants

No other breeder is as nice as you and I hope someday you get rewarded for your generosity


----------



## medviper (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have some Chem D x Banana Kush fems in the fridge...if ya really want a pack. Um,send me a pm and I will give ya my email and we will get a pack to ya. All I ask of you is the next time you are in a store that asks if ya wanna donate to 4H, food bank, SPCA, ect..donate no less than $10.00. My request may sound silly to some..but it is something I do all the time.


thanks for such a kind & generous offer, but i can wait for a drop.
it's only fair since you do quite a bit for the community as is an I'll be happy to pay for them.
my wife and me get annual subscriptions at the ASPCA too, we are huge animal lovers.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahaha.That was a good one!!! But I could never do that in good conscience.The 3 banks that carry my gear have been very good to me.


Good vibes


----------



## medviper (Apr 23, 2019)

this is a little fella we fostered that was found along Int.25 with a mangled leg, this was our final night with him before we took him to the humane society to get neutered & prepped for his new family.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I would like to see you in more seed banks and I would also like to see you get more for you beans
> 
> I will start to contribute pics of my useful plants
> 
> No other breeder is as nice as you and I hope someday you get rewarded for your generosity


Dang.I honestly don't know what to say. As far as my gear being available at more banks...I can't keep up with the ones I have at the moment. As far as price, yeah, seeds should be affordable, I am doin my best to provide quality genetics at an affordable price.

I would love to see yer Useful plants!!!

I have been rewarded . Heck, yer post alone was a reward. Every time I see someone post a lil sprout, a plant, a Useful flower,or even someone takin the time to post a comment on this page, that is a huge reward!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

medviper said:


> thanks for such a kind & generous offer, but i can wait for a drop.
> it's only fair since you do quite a bit for the community as is an I'll be happy to pay for them.
> my wife and me get annual subscriptions at the ASPCA too, we are huge animal lovers.


You are very welcome....I do not see me doin a future drop with them for quite some time..lots of other things goin on at the moment. My offer still stands if ya want a pack, one animal lover to another.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

medviper said:


> this is a little fella we fostered that was found along Int.25 with a mangled leg, this was our final night with him before we took him to the humane society to get neutered & prepped for his new family.
> View attachment 4322497


Dang!!! I would have had a hard time giving him up!! Good on you for helpin him out. That's awesome!!


----------



## medviper (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are very welcome....I do not see me doin a future drop with them for quite some time..lots of other things goin on at the moment. My offer still stands if ya want a pack, one animal lover to another.


it was difficult even after havin him for three months, we called him jack, but me an the ole lady miss him quite a bit as he was one of the real sweet ones.
thanks again Useful, but I'll just bide my time an pick out another one of your strains at greatlakes.
thanks for all you do brother.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

medviper said:


> it was difficult even after havin him for three months, we called him jack, but me an the ole lady miss him quite a bit as he was one of the real sweet ones.
> thanks again Useful, but I'll just bide my time an pick out another one of your strains at greatlakes.
> thanks for all you do brother.


I get it...I really get it. Thanks a bunch fer the support, if ya change yer mind about the fem seeds, I am just a pm away.....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have some Chem D x Banana Kush fems in the fridge...if ya really want a pack. Um,send me a pm and I will give ya my email and we will get a pack to ya. All I ask of you is the next time you are in a store that asks if ya wanna donate to 4H, food bank, SPCA, ect..donate no less than $10.00. My request may sound silly to some..but it is something I do all the time.


Gotta give back


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's crazy!!!! Hell I have 60 packs of Chocolate Diesel I would sell for $45.00 a pack.......lol.


Watch how that takes off!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I would like to see you in more seed banks and I would also like to see you get more for you beans
> 
> I will start to contribute pics of my useful plants
> 
> No other breeder is as nice as you and I hope someday you get rewarded for your generosity


Dilly dilly


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2019)

medviper said:


> this is a little fella we fostered that was found along Int.25 with a mangled leg, this was our final night with him before we took him to the humane society to get neutered & prepped for his new family.
> View attachment 4322497


Good man...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang.I honestly don't know what to say. As far as my gear being available at more banks...I can't keep up with the ones I have at the moment. As far as price, yeah, seeds should be affordable, I am doin my best to provide quality genetics at an affordable price.
> 
> I would love to see yer Useful plants!!!
> 
> I have been rewarded . Heck, yer post alone was a reward. Every time I see someone post a lil sprout, a plant, a Useful flower,or even someone takin the time to post a comment on this page, that is a huge reward!!


All praise goes out to Useful!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahaha.That was a good one!!! But I could never do that in good conscience.The 3 banks that carry my gear have been very good to me.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4322524


Nice!! Very nice actually.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 23, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Bag of Skunks n Oranges Dropped at GLG
> View attachment 4322134


Either folks are tapped/tired after blowing their cash on 420 sales already...or GLG got a ton of these. They’re still in stock tonight.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 23, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Either folks are tapped/tired after blowing their cash on 420 sales already...or GLG got a ton of these. They’re still in stock tonight.


Dang, I should have bought more....was trying to leave some for you guys. Lol after reading the history on the skunk from useful I had to grab a pack.


----------



## rudyson (Apr 23, 2019)

Schwaggy or Useful...if you guys could make something with ectocooler would be amazing. The HAOG cross and ectocooler cross were both on my list but both sold out. I ended up getting Uplift (HAOG x Snow Lotus) from bhodi instead and some others.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 24, 2019)

I think I might grab some Skunks and Oranges. I have two BOOs going now and they look great so far. What would you guys suggest as a freebie? I’m thinking Chem Kesey x Christmas Tree...

BOGO from freebie list below:

Chemdog D x Black Triangle

Chemdog '91 JB X Black Triangle

Chem Kesey X 79 Christmas Tree Bud

Gelato #45 X Ecto Cooler

NDNGUY's 1979 Christmas Tree

Gorilla Glue #4 x 3 Headed Dragon


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I think I might grab some Skunks and Oranges. I have two BOOs going now and they look great so far. What would you guys suggest as a freebie? I’m thinking Chem Kesey x Christmas Tree...
> 
> BOGO from freebie list below:
> 
> ...



I wonder if the ecto cooler is from seeds of compassion If so i would try that but that is just me


----------



## pthobson (Apr 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I think I might grab some Skunks and Oranges. I have two BOOs going now and they look great so far. What would you guys suggest as a freebie? I’m thinking Chem Kesey x Christmas Tree...
> 
> BOGO from freebie list below:
> 
> ...


I’d go with that gelato ectocooler for sure. Would like to get some myself just don’t really need anymore beans right now lol. Tranquil elephantizer X Chocolate diesel is coming up next.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 24, 2019)

@Useful Seeds I know this a crazy vague question but what is your preference when it comes to bud? Any favorite strains you have? I got my hands on an LSD vape cartidge from dankvape and that shit had me twisted last night lol. Could’ve swore the screen on my phone was crooked last night looked like it was at an angle. Never had visuals like that with a strain.


----------



## ZANDER (Apr 24, 2019)

So I have been looking for chocolate trip(Bodhi). I see the mint chocolate trip in stock. Does anyone have pics or general info on them? I have not been able to come up with much. TIA


----------



## Tstat (Apr 24, 2019)

We apologize, but your free gift Gelato #45 X Ecto Cooler is not available at the moment
We apologize, but your free gift Chemdog D X Black Triangle is not available at the momen


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> We apologize, but your free gift Gelato #45 X Ecto Cooler is not available at the moment
> We apologize, but your free gift Chemdog D X Black Triangle is not available at the momen


Oof. What did you get instead?


----------



## althor (Apr 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> We apologize, but your free gift Gelato #45 X Ecto Cooler is not available at the moment
> We apologize, but your free gift Chemdog D X Black Triangle is not available at the momen


 I apologize for taking one of the Gelato #45 x Ecto Cooler packs.


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 24, 2019)

Blueberries N Chocolate. Just topped and in a 2 gallon. Will be flipped in 2 weeks!


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 24, 2019)

althor said:


> I apologize for taking one of the Gelato #45 x Ecto Cooler packs.


Me too, lol. Willing share if really needed....


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 24, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang.I honestly don't know what to say. As far as my gear being available at more banks...I can't keep up with the ones I have at the moment. As far as price, yeah, seeds should be affordable, I am doin my best to provide quality genetics at an affordable price.
> 
> I would love to see yer Useful plants!!!
> 
> I have been rewarded . Heck, yer post alone was a reward. Every time I see someone post a lil sprout, a plant, a Useful flower,or even someone takin the time to post a comment on this page, that is a huge reward!!


Such humility goes a long way in my books


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 24, 2019)

The cake is in the oven! Thank you so much, @Useful Seeds! Will keep you all updated, as these are getting wet tonight!


----------



## Tstat (Apr 24, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Oof. What did you get instead?


I didn’t order yet, I was hoping someone could suggest something else from the remaining stock.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I didn’t order yet, I was hoping someone could suggest something else from the remaining stock.


I’d maybe get something you don’t see anyone else getting for freebies to provide @Schwaggy P with some information. Idk just a thought because any of it is gonna be dank


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 24, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> The cake is in the oven! Thank you so much, @Useful Seeds! Will keep you all updated, as these are getting wet tonight! View attachment 4322871


Be sure to leave some room for Mint choc trip to stretch outwards. She's lovely and a bit wild. That DBHPxCD sounds like a winner!


----------



## pthobson (Apr 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I didn’t order yet, I was hoping someone could suggest something else from the remaining stock.


Maybe the GG4xblack triangle?


----------



## pthobson (Apr 24, 2019)

I’d probably trade some bag of oranges s1 fems for some of that gelato 45x ectocooler


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 24, 2019)

@Useful Seeds Maybe start thinking about some kind of Loyality collectors auto drop program

When person reach certain status/standards set by you then can get option to get new strains auto shipped to them before drops

Or maybe a quarterly club where people pay x 4 times a year and get a few strains every 3 months


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 24, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Schwaggy or Useful...if you guys could make something with ectocooler would be amazing. The HAOG cross and ectocooler cross were both on my list but both sold out. I ended up getting Uplift (HAOG x Snow Lotus) from bhodi instead and some others.


Are you in the US?


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 24, 2019)

DCSE had the Schwaggy’s freebies for about a week before they sold out. Was looking forward to the indica options but they are always gone so quick!


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 24, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Be sure to leave some room for Mint choc trip to stretch outwards. She's lovely and a bit wild. That DBHPxCD sounds like a winner!


do you have pics of your mint choc trip on here? mine were flipped on 4/20. mine were tall and lanky. they didnt apper branchy to me. gorgeous plants tho. mine are all very uniform, and i must say again they really smell in veg to


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I didn’t order yet, I was hoping someone could suggest something else from the remaining stock.


The (Chem Kesey x 79 Christmas Tree Bud) or (Chem'91JB x Black Triangle).

The Chem'91JB has a great deep diesel, motor-oil kushiness to the smell, solid producer, and strong stems/branching. The Black Triangle male adds broader leathery leaves and a salty hash smell profile.
Chem'91JB
  
_________________________________________________
Chem Kesey = Chem '91skva x '88G13HP
...so...old school mash-up
(Chem '91skva x '88G13HP) x '79 Christmas Tree Bud

Chem Kesey mama: I've been told by a few people after smoking her that she is, "too strong"
 
Here is a female Christmas Tree Bud in early flower. Since this line has been inbred for about 40 years, they all pretty much came out looking like these stumpy wonders of frosted pinesol. I used a male CTB for the pollination, but I'm trying to give an idea of what the females look like.
 
The Chem Kesey is a leggier plant that requires some support later in flower, and I wanted the stout CTB to tighten up the structure. Hopefully, there is a less stretchy, more piney, Chem hashplant with the buzzsaw effect in these beans.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 24, 2019)

make a auto xmas tree and ecto cooler

please


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> make a auto xmas tree and ecto cooler
> 
> please


That's not gonna happen


----------



## rudyson (Apr 24, 2019)

Yea I am in the US. I'll buy a pack from you if that's what your getting at.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Apr 24, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Yea I am in the US. I'll buy a pack from you if that's what your getting at.


Almost...I just flipped some H.A.OG and have Ecto Cooler pollen in the freezer. I can pollinate a small branch to make you some H.A.OG x Ecto Cooler if you wanted to try both in one...no purchase necessary.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 24, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> do you have pics of your mint choc trip on here? mine were flipped on 4/20. mine were tall and lanky. they didnt apper branchy to me. gorgeous plants tho. mine are all very uniform, and i must say again they really smell in veg to


Not at the moment. Mine is tall and lanky as well with little branching, however she reaches out pretty far with those branches and tends to get tangled with her sisters.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Almost...I just flipped some H.A.OG and have Ecto Cooler pollen in the freezer. I can pollinate a small branch to make you some H.A.OG x Ecto Cooler if you wanted to try both in one...no purchase necessary.


That's why i love this thread!!!


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's not gonna happen


I can dream lol


----------



## rudyson (Apr 24, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Almost...I just flipped some H.A.OG and have Ecto Cooler pollen in the freezer. I can pollinate a small branch to make you some H.A.OG x Ecto Cooler if you wanted to try both in one...no purchase necessary.


That sounds like an interesting cross! Haha yea this indeed is what makes this thread special, I would appreciate that very much. I'll also be keeping an eye out for more interesting gear from you in the future. Cheers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2019)

rudyson said:


> That sounds like an interesting cross! Haha yea this indeed is what makes this thread special, I would appreciate that very much. I'll also be keeping an eye out for more interesting gear from you in the future. Cheers.


Everyday is Christmas over here!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I can dream lol


Everybody has to have a dream


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 25, 2019)

Want a silent investor? This would be interesting company to throw some money behind


----------



## Tstat (Apr 25, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> The (Chem Kesey x 79 Christmas Tree Bud) or (Chem'91JB x Black Triangle).


Yea, I think I'll try the Chem Kesey. Anyone know how long the GLG sale is going on for?


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 25, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I think I'll try the Chem Kesey. Anyone know how long the GLG sale is going on for?


Till the end of business day of the 26th thereabouts.


----------



## Aby55 (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm about to germ some DDS. Should I scuff them in a pill bottle first? Or do they not need it? I might do it just in case. Read a little about it in this thread but I'm not sure which strain was being discussed.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 25, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I think I'll try the Chem Kesey. Anyone know how long the GLG sale is going on for?


I wished you could just buy the chem kesey cross, lol. Im loaded up on the Trips and Choc D's, but that one looks dandy.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 25, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> I'm about to germ some DDS. Should I scuff them in a pill bottle first? Or do they not need it? I might do it just in case. Read a little about it in this thread but I'm not sure which strain was being discussed.


I just popped DDS, 24 hrs in water then about 12-18 hrs in wet paper towel. Up and going in rapid rooters. No scuffing required


----------



## Tstat (Apr 25, 2019)

WTF... of course I waited too long and now Oranges/Skunk is gone.

EDIT: But wait! I still had it in my cart. Now I'll just have to wait and see if I get it or not 

*Items* *Qty* *Price*
Bag of Skunks n Oranges (FEM)

SKU: Bag of Skunks n Oranges

1 $51.00
FREE - Chem Kesey X 79 Christmas Tree Bud

SKU: Chem Kesey X 79 Christmas Tree Bud

1 $0.00
*Subtotal* $51.00
*Shipping & Handling* $7.00
*Grand Total* $58.00


----------



## pthobson (Apr 25, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> I'm about to germ some DDS. Should I scuff them in a pill bottle first? Or do they not need it? I might do it just in case. Read a little about it in this thread but I'm not sure which strain was being discussed.


No need to scuff


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I wished you could just buy the chem kesey cross, lol. Im loaded up on the Trips and Choc D's, but that one looks dandy.


While there may not be a need to scuff, why take a chance? A little scuffing doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 25, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> While there may not be a need to scuff, why take a chance? A little scuffing doesn't hurt anything.


i agree i never used to scuff had an issue with a pack that some others didnt so i would say you cant ask others how theirs popped. if you wanna be safe scuff em. i just watched kevin jodrey on a panel and he scuffs all his in a sandpaper bottle


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 25, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i agree i never used to scuff had an issue with a pack that some others didnt so i would say you cant ask others how theirs popped. if you wanna be safe scuff em. i just watched kevin jodrey on a panel and he scuffs all his in a sandpaper bottle


Interesting, is there a negative to scuffing? I understand if you do a ridiculous amount of scuffing it can make it inert.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 25, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Interesting, is there a negative to scuffing? I understand if you do a ridiculous amount of scuffing it can make it inert.


i haven't heard that really but too much of anything isn't good ig. some ppl actually crack the seed and that doesn't make it inert. as long as you don't damage a tap root or cotyldon or deplete/destroy the enzymes or amino acids i foget exactly the name in a seed it should sprout pretty sure, but that is more from moisture i think and for example taking it out of a fridge allot causing some moisture each time, eventually that seed may not be viable. again i could be wrong with the term of enzymes or aminos but whatever  
i am sure shwaggy p, useful or one of the other knowledgeable ppl will set the record straight


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 25, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i haven't heard that really but too much of anything isn't good ig. some ppl actually crack the seed and that doesn't make it inert. as long as you don't damage a tap root or cotyldon or deplete/destroy the enzymes or amino acids i foget exactly the name in a seed it should sprout pretty sure, but that is more from moisture i think and for example taking it out of a fridge allot causing some moisture each time, eventually that seed may not be viable. again i could be wrong with the term of enzymes or aminos but whatever
> i am sure shwaggy p, useful or one of the other knowledgeable ppl will set the record straight


Makes sense, never had a problem until recently. I'm a wanna be carpenter so there is no shortage of sand paper


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> Almost...I just flipped some H.A.OG and have Ecto Cooler pollen in the freezer. I can pollinate a small branch to make you some H.A.OG x Ecto Cooler if you wanted to try both in one...no purchase necessary.


OMG PLZ CAN I DO A TRY TOO PLEASE?! i will give you gilded babies. other peoples gilded babies.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 27, 2019)

Any else had trouble getting on roll it up the past couple days?


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 27, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Any else had trouble getting on roll it up the past couple days?


Yes, I believe it was down


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 27, 2019)

36 hours later....... 

Dragonsblood HP Bleeder x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 27, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Any else had trouble getting on roll it up the past couple days?


yea it was down for a little over a day for me. i just went and visited overgrow for a day  like a vaca


----------



## Tstat (Apr 27, 2019)

So I sent my payment to GLG today for the Skunks and Oranges. What happened was that morning on my computer I logged in and put it in my cart but didn’t purchase. Later that afternoon I went to their site on my iPad and saw that the Skunks/Oranges was no longer available. I then logged in and still had them in my cart. 
Think I’ll get them?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So I sent my payment to GLG today for the Skunks and Oranges. What happened was that morning on my computer I logged in and put it in my cart but didn’t purchase. Later that afternoon I went to their site on my iPad and saw that the Skunks/Oranges was no longer available. I then logged in and still had them in my cart.
> Think I’ll get them?


They still have em listed as available on GLG
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/bag-of-skunks-n-oranges.html


----------



## Aby55 (Apr 27, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> I'm about to germ some DDS. Should I scuff them in a pill bottle first? Or do they not need it? I might do it just in case. Read a little about it in this thread but I'm not sure which strain was being discussed.


I only germed 2 DDS and 2 of the freebies I got with them which where ah.. ectocooler crossed with something I can't remember lol.
They all germed. I got to get them in pots tonight.
I didn't scuff them either. Just slapped them in paper towels in a plate over night on the hood of my light


----------



## Tstat (Apr 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> They still have em listed as available on GLG
> https://greatlakesgenetics.com/bag-of-skunks-n-oranges.html


Thats weird, because when you go here, it’s not:
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/seeds-by-genetics/useful-seed-s.html?product_list_limit=60

But, yea it’s on their front page, lol.i guess I’ll be getting them


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Thats weird, because when you go here, it’s not:
> https://greatlakesgenetics.com/seeds-by-genetics/useful-seed-s.html?product_list_limit=60
> 
> But, yea it’s on their front page, lol.i guess I’ll be getting them


Look into the "Feminized" tab on the site. More often than not, thats where the fem seeds are when its not listed on the breeders page that showcases all their genetics available.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 27, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So I sent my payment to GLG today for the Skunks and Oranges. What happened was that morning on my computer I logged in and put it in my cart but didn’t purchase. Later that afternoon I went to their site on my iPad and saw that the Skunks/Oranges was no longer available. I then logged in and still had them in my cart.
> Think I’ll get them?


hard to say, maybe BD keeps a cpl back up packs if he doesnt list to. i sure hope the cannabis gods smile fasvorably on you tho 
i think you will get em i would be surprised if they coded the site to purge ppls carts often if at all


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 27, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> I'm about to germ some DDS. Should I scuff them in a pill bottle first? Or do they not need it? I might do it just in case. Read a little about it in this thread but I'm not sure which strain was being discussed.


I believe the strain your thinking of is the 79 Xmas bud , it has been the toughest strain I have ever tr-ied to germ.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 27, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I believe the strain your thinking of is the 79 Xmas bud , it has been the toughest strain I have ever tr-ied to germ.


yes i had this problem as well but scuffing worked in the end. those had some serious shells man. those old school genetics. they dont make plants like this anymore lol  

here is pollen and the male i took it from of the 79 the one pic is a repost. these were at week 3 approx and it was that fat and stackked


----------



## pthobson (Apr 27, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I believe the strain your thinking of is the 79 Xmas bud , it has been the toughest strain I have ever tr-ied to germ.


Yeah also the bag of oranges may need a slight scuffing


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 27, 2019)

here is the jabba x ssdd bustin open with some beans, not to mention super frosty at week 5
everything you see in the back is also pollinated they are various strains and notpictured is 4 other jabbas x ssdd
later i will throw up some mint choc trip male and jabba f2 male pics that are just getting rdy to drop some pollen in a week i would guess


----------



## Aby55 (Apr 27, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I believe the strain your thinking of is the 79 Xmas bud , it has been the toughest strain I have ever tr-ied to germ.


No that's not it. Now I got to go see what it is. It's chemdog 91 Skva. I think I spelt that right.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 27, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> No that's not it. Now I got to go see what it is. It's chemdog 91 Skva. I think I spelt that right.[/QUOTE


 sorry about that, I just assumed it was the Xmas bud, since it's been such a pain in the ass to germ. At least for me.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 27, 2019)

@Useful Seeds , any hard hitting/day ending, feminized indicas in the works?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

What’s up? Always love trying different breeders. Competent soil grower from another forum..


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s up? Always love trying different breeders. Competent soil grower from another forum..


welcome to the thread. useful has some nice stuff man and is a nice guy


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> welcome to the thread. useful has some nice stuff man and is a nice guy


How do I go about seeing more what he has to offer?

Thanks!’ Who are you btw? You have any face melting strains?extra High yielders??


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m about to run an Ethos Tent. But I can find room for one of your best beans if you’d accept me growing one out. Looking for a face melting locked and chained to the couch feeling.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do I go about seeing more what he has to offer?
> 
> Thanks!’ Who are you btw? You have any face melting strains?extra High yielders??


https://www.jbcseeds.com/useful/ is where i get my useful beans


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m about to run an Ethos Tent. But I can find room for one of your best beans if you’d accept me growing one out. Looking for a face melting locked and chained to the couch feeling.


Jamesbeanco
Greatlakesgenetics 
Dcseedexchange


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do I go about seeing more what he has to offer?
> 
> Thanks!’ Who are you btw? You have any face melting strains?extra High yielders??


greatlakes genetics, jbcseedco and dcseedexchange are the seedbanks ik that carry useful gear. they go quick man especially the fems if you are after those. he is in his busy season atm with life but he is usualy here allot and will answer all these himself i am sure. as for me imma new chucker i'm workign on some stuff that will be gifts nothing for sale. if you are here then i don't discriminate, i just wanna give back. u should also check out some other threads on here if new to the site there are allot of ppl doing great things @Schwaggy P has a thread that is like a cnnabis research text. it is great. i dont wanna list other breeders here tho but i am sure you will find them in the seed and strain reviews in your own time


----------



## trapdevil (Apr 28, 2019)

Both my DDS from useful popped in rapid rooters, now in rockwool vegging under the t5, looking healthy. Might pop one for outside, not sure yet.. 

Also starting some seeds for outside and in that midst I have 3 Chem KeseyX Xmas tree bud from schwaggy. Curious to see how they do outside. Currently in rockwool sprouting, should pop today hopefully

Excited


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Both my DDS from useful popped in rapid rooters, now in rockwool vegging under the t5, looking healthy. Might pop one for outside, not sure yet..
> 
> Also starting some seeds for outside and in that midst I have 3 Chem KeseyX Xmas tree bud from schwaggy. Curious to see how they do outside. Currently in rockwool sprouting, should pop today hopefully
> 
> Excited


they will love you if you pop em out doors. the sun just does something to plants in general. i have heard big indoor nurseries put their older moms or sickly plants outdoors and it revitalizes them. imma assume a fresh popped seed would have a similar positive effect. but i def heard ppl who keep strains for years say they need to put em outdoors eventually to get that health and vigor back


----------



## trapdevil (Apr 28, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> they will love you if you pop em out doors. the sun just does something to plants in general. i have heard big indoor nurseries put their older moms or sickly plants outdoors and it revitalizes them. imma assume a fresh popped seed would have a similar positive effect. but i def heard ppl who keep strains for years say they need to put em outdoors eventually to get that health and vigor back


Right on!

I’ve got a perpetual indoor going 10 plant rotation. And going to do an outside grow for the summer. Got some massive holes dug. Just gotta get some stuff to amend the soil with and wait for some consistent weather here in VT.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 28, 2019)

Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies.

Little bottom tester nug after 3 day dry in not so ideal environment, but still tastes like it smelled and gave me a good nap after a J. I did pick out the little piece of perlite first Incase anyone is wondering


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

gonna post 4 male mint chocolate trips 2 in each pic i week from flip. these were flipped under very low wattage to save electricity on my males so a little floppier and lankier than the females for this reason. i am also posting a blurple pic with a female jabba F2 next to the female mint chocolate chip for reference. the single pic was same female from other pic in natural light up close. this female was selected for the pic literally because she is in the doorway. there is a standout vigour wise in the back that would be a hassle to reach. leaves and structure all very similar tho i'd say height is all that varried and i dont have stem rub reprots yet so sorry there. also the males were cut back allot to cut back on pollen mess so they dont represent training or potential in that respect. the females were al topped once early and one of the main 2 colas was used later for clone, the bottom had not bushed out enough to take clones there that early so this si why it looks single cola whith allot of branching down low. 
peace, fellow stoners


----------



## Bodean (Apr 28, 2019)

Chem cookie trip around week 4-5 ish.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Chem cookie trip around week 4-5 ish.
> View attachment 4324689 View attachment 4324690 View attachment 4324691


can't wait to hear how these smoke. im holding a pack myself


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @Useful Seeds I know this a crazy vague question but what is your preference when it comes to bud? Any favorite strains you have? I got my hands on an LSD vape cartidge from dankvape and that shit had me twisted last night lol. Could’ve swore the screen on my phone was crooked last night looked like it was at an angle. Never had visuals like that with a strain.


Dang.that is a tough one...lol. I reckon it is mood dependent...I honestly like everything in the stable for various reasons. A couple rips of the Chocolate Diesel in the mornin will get me goin,as long as I keep it at a couple..night time,this Chocolate Mint OG cut I was gifted is just an amazing sleepy time medicine fer sure. I could go on and on..but you get the point. I always wanted to try one of them cartridge things..but where I live .not a slight chance of gettin one....haha.


BigJonster said:


> @Useful Seeds , any hard hitting/day ending, feminized indicas in the works?


I popped a bunch of Moroccan Gold seeds, gonna search for a proper female to feminize.

I gotta thank each and everyone of you for keepin the thread rollin while I have been absent....pretty cool to pop in and see such progress, and most importantly, everyone playin nice and bein kind and helpful with each other....awesome stuff!!

Along the lines of bein busy....to the folks that requested to test the Tranquil Elephantizer x Chocolate Diesel fem seeds...I told ya they would be ready to ship in two weeks. Today makes two weeks exactly,but the post office is closed......hahahaha. Yer testers will ship tomorrow....all packed up and ready to roll. I'm gonna send em tracked and will send all of you yer trackin # in a pm tomorrow.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang.that is a tough one...lol. I reckon it is mood dependent...I honestly like everything in the stable for various reasons. A couple rips of the Chocolate Diesel in the mornin will get me goin,as long as I keep it at a couple..night time,this Chocolate Mint OG cut I was gifted is just an amazing sleepy time medicine fer sure. I could go on and on..but you get the point. I always wanted to try one of them cartridge things..but where I live .not a slight chance of gettin one....haha.
> 
> I popped a bunch of Moroccan Gold seeds, gonna search for a proper female to feminize.
> 
> ...


well you know where i am but i have gotton hold of some dispensary carts in the past and you aren't missing much unless you like added terps prolly not from cannabis. plus if they stop working before the cart is empty as mine have at times you can't return it where we are  
basically knowing your headstash those carts would be a huge downgrade


----------



## feva (Apr 28, 2019)

Hell yeah, glad the Moroccan gold is underway.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 28, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> well you know where i am but i have gotton hold of some dispensary carts in the past and you aren't missing much unless you like added terps prolly not from cannabis. plus if they stop working before the cart is empty as mine have at times you can't return it where we are
> basically knowing your headstash those carts would be a huge downgrade





Useful Seeds said:


> Dang.that is a tough one...lol. I reckon it is mood dependent...I honestly like everything in the stable for various reasons. A couple rips of the Chocolate Diesel in the mornin will get me goin,as long as I keep it at a couple..night time,this Chocolate Mint OG cut I was gifted is just an amazing sleepy time medicine fer sure. I could go on and on..but you get the point. I always wanted to try one of them cartridge things..but where I live .not a slight chance of gettin one....haha.
> 
> I popped a bunch of Moroccan Gold seeds, gonna search for a proper female to feminize.
> 
> ...


Where I’m from I may see one every six months or so. My buddy happened to give me this one for free so I mean it’s just a bonus. I prefer flower hands down, just more natural. The carts are more of a novelty to me because they’re definitely not available where I’m from either.


----------



## rudyson (Apr 28, 2019)

Please release regs of the landraces that are coming too.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 29, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Please release regs of the landraces that are coming too.


The regs will be available before the fems. Also, speaking of regs, I am hunting through an old cross I made Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve. I'm looking to do an f2 select on those.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The regs will be available before the fems. Also, speaking of regs, I am hunting through an old cross I made Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve. I'm looking to do an f2 select on those.


i may need you to reserve a pack of those so i can cross it with that black lime x truth serum and hunt/"BX" for black lime phenos. BX is in quotes as ig it wouldn't truly be backrossing that way alone


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 29, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i may need you to reserve a pack of those so i can cross it with that black lime x truth serum and hunt/"BX" for black lime phenos. BX is in quotes as ig it wouldn't truly be backrossing that way alone


Or I could make some Black Lime Reserve f3's .....


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Or I could make some Black Lime Reserve f3's .....


now you're talking!! def hmu if you do


----------



## pthobson (Apr 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Or I could make some Black Lime Reserve f3's .....


Yes please


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The regs will be available before the fems. Also, speaking of regs, I am hunting through an old cross I made Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve. I'm looking to do an f2 select on those.


I would buy some make a pre reserve list


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 29, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> I'm about to germ some DDS. Should I scuff them in a pill bottle first? Or do they not need it? I might do it just in case. Read a little about it in this thread but I'm not sure which strain was being discussed.


Mine didn't need it.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Or I could make some Black Lime Reserve f3's .....


Yes and yes.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 29, 2019)

imma post the 5 jabbas x ssdd. there is a decent amount of variation for 5 plants i would say 3 distinct phens the other two right in the middle with one of the distinct ones being more of an outlier than the rest even in that it is fairly lighter green in color and subject to burning with nitrogen as i use soil and she still got crispy on a few leaves after plain water even. these pics are in pairs of two with side view first followed by canopy view of the same pair. to make this scale thing work the one on the left is the tiniest by far so i put each of the other four next to her for a reference point. i did take pics of the rest of my garden the same way but to cut down on confusion and respect the thread i'll only post the jabbas x ssdd. also all of these topped once a lil over a week before flower to assure a clone for each and no training done all formed pretty even canopies all by themselves with some having just more "main colas" and the spread varried
the short one that is always on left smells of brandy/couvossier
the medium ones i cannot get to specificas ik they vary a lil more but i handled all these befor i did the smell test so i had all the smells al over me from taking pics, made it hard to pick up nuance. anyway the 3 medium ones were various intesnities and plays on bubblegum, chemmy and fruit some lacking one or havign one dominate, just couldn't tell which tonight )
the largest one and the lightest one was a straight chemmy smell
***the small one and one of the medium ones are stand outs in the frost department and the bigger ones appear like they will be longer to ripen we flipped march 20th will check trichs but 2 can come at 8 weeks no issue my guess i don't wanna say earlier but poss however i wont regardless i go to 18th of may before i even consider a chop on anything
sorry one canopy pic was blurry and my water heater broke so don't mind the drywall 
**just start with pic in top left of the grid and cyle to the right for correct order

EDIT I FUCKED UP I THINK I DELETED A PIC BECAUSE THE ONE YOU CAN SEE ANOTHER STEM CUT DOWN IN SAME POT IS THE VANILLA KUSH MB SO 1 JABBA X SSDD IS MISSING CANT FIND THE PIC ON CAMERA EITHER


----------



## klx (Apr 30, 2019)

3/3 GG#4 S1s germed and up and growing. Will be back with pics in a couple months


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 30, 2019)

klx said:


> 3/3 GG#4 S1s germed and up and growing. Will be back with pics in a couple months


Nice!!! I look forward to the pics fer sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh yeah, Tranquil Elephantizer x Chocolate Diesel tester seeds were shipped out yesterday as promised.

@trapdevil 
@AlienAthena 
@pthobson 
@THT 
@FlakeyFoont 
@Shmozz 
@Indoorpro 
@Dieseltech 
@CoB_nUt 

Rather than send ya all the trackin numbers, the post office says Thursday for delivery, pretty sure some of you will get em tomorrow.


----------



## THT (Apr 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> pretty sure some of you will get em tomorrow


I Just so happened to get a tent reset and ready, last night! thanks useful, they will be able to hit the water as soon as they arrive 

Side note bag of oranges is looking good, still a month or so before anything interesting happens, it's pretty crammed in there right now


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, Tranquil Elephantizer x Chocolate Diesel tester seeds were shipped out yesterday as promised.
> 
> Rather than send ya all the trackin numbers, the post office says Thursday for delivery, pretty sure some of you will get em tomorrow.


Perfect timing. Just chopped two males so I have plenty of space.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 30, 2019)

Got 2 tiny seedlings going of Bag of Oranges. a few more days and into the Waterfarms they go. 

thanks @HydroRed for the advice to pick this strain.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, Tranquil Elephantizer x Chocolate Diesel tester seeds were shipped out yesterday as promised.
> 
> @trapdevil
> @AlienAthena
> ...


Very nice thanks looks like I am going to do several useful strains all at once


----------



## Aby55 (May 1, 2019)

Things are looking great. Both DDS seeds broke soil and the 2 chemdog x ecto seeds broke soil as well. 
They are going to get plenty of veg time considering I was eager to pop them and still have 8 weeks before the flower tents open.
Worst case scenario if they get to big is I'll have to start flowering them in my veg tent.


----------



## Dude74 (May 1, 2019)

Lil baby bleeders...

Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel

Day 2


----------



## outliergenetix (May 1, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Lil baby bleeders...
> 
> Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel
> 
> Day 2 View attachment 4326262


dare you to top em now to find a bleeder


----------



## Rivendell (May 1, 2019)

My lone bag of oranges has a wicked orange stem rub at 2.5 weeks. Purple chocolates are still poking along, one is going to yield much better than the other.


----------



## Gemtree (May 1, 2019)

Any more boo coming? I missed out


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 1, 2019)

Tranquil Chocolate testers and a Chem Cookie Trip showed up today!

3x TC's are hitting the pool tonight. The other 3x are going to a buddy.

Thanks for the opportunity to pay it forward to the community @Useful Seeds


----------



## trapdevil (May 1, 2019)

Thank you sir!! 

Will report back


Pup approves


----------



## AlienAthena (May 1, 2019)

2 Tranquil Chocolates are going for a swim and I always like anything with Cookies so thanks Useful!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2019)

Just threw the XmAss and Dank Sinatra F2 and Orange Cookies x Choco Diesel in the flower tent. Damn I think I vegged too long. its gonna get busy in there. oh also the Apollo F2's have been in there for almost 2 weeks and didnt stretch nearly as much as I thought they would of. One had 0 stretch, and the other maybe 1.5'd its size so far. might stretch a little more yet.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 1, 2019)

good luck let thekiller phenos find you


----------



## pthobson (May 1, 2019)

@Useful Seeds have you ever used or thought about using Jamaican Lamb’s Bread in anything or maybe an s1? Just a random thought, I’ve been partaking.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2019)

Damn I had some
Lambs bread before and it was great. I’d buy the hell out of those


----------



## pthobson (May 1, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Tranquil Chocolate testers and a Chem Cookie Trip showed up today!
> 
> 3x TC's are hitting the pool tonight. The other 3x are going to a buddy.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!


----------



## DocofRock (May 1, 2019)

Just wanted to share a pic from my grow. New grower, really just started this year. After a rough start a couple months ago(ended up scrapping my first grow - lots of lessons learned and improvements made), things are looking up in my grow tent! I’ve never grown a plant to completion, but it’s looking like this lady may be my first, as long as nothing crazy happens. I am stoked to grow photos too - and I’m glad I chose Useful for my first breeder (though it seems demand keeps skyrocketing). 

Here’s a current pic of BBnC - about 15-17 days old under some T5 HO 6500k. When she gets flipped, she’ll go under QB’s. She’s growing in soil/super soil. She is growing vigorously, with beautiful wide leaves. 

 

Anyone happened to have a chance to give this strain a smoke? Can’t wait!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 1, 2019)

Damn, I think I tossed the wrong extra clone.The DDS plant labeled #2 is looking like it's another #1. Fuck me! #possiblylostthe1Iwantedmost #pheno2 #chocdiesalleaner #RIP


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang.I honestly don't know what to say. As far as my gear being available at more banks...I can't keep up with the ones I have at the moment. As far as price, yeah, seeds should be affordable, I am doin my best to provide quality genetics at an affordable price.
> 
> I would love to see yer Useful plants!!!
> 
> I have been rewarded . Heck, yer post alone was a reward. Every time I see someone post a lil sprout, a plant, a Useful flower,or even someone takin the time to post a comment on this page, that is a huge reward!!


I always share pictures and tell where I got some great beans .. I been hooked on useful seeds since last October and dcseedexchange .. you guys are the best .. only wish I had more space to grow crazy ..


----------



## Dieseltech (May 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn, I think I tossed the wrong extra clone.The DDS plant labeled #2 is looking like it's another #1. Fuck me! #possiblylostthe1Iwantedmost #pheno2 #chocdiesalleaner #RIP


That sucks  tell me more about this leaner Iam going to pop a pack and search soon


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 2, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Any more boo coming? I missed out


Absolutely, I just put some BOO plants in the flower room a couple few weeks ago. Also making more of the Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel as folks requested more of them as well.


pthobson said:


> @Useful Seeds have you ever used or thought about using Jamaican Lamb’s Bread in anything or maybe an s1? Just a random thought, I’ve been partaking.


If I had some Lambs Bread I would fer sure.....lol.


Rivendell said:


> My lone bag of oranges has a wicked orange stem rub at 2.5 weeks. Purple chocolates are still poking along, one is going to yield much better than the other.


Nice!!! The smell does come on strong early, and just keeps gettin better.


----------



## Bodyne (May 2, 2019)

my chemD x choc d is bulkin up and beautiful, coke can main cola. Looks like its gonna take longer, man I can't wait. Im bettin all the Choc D crosses or Trip for that matter are killer, jmho


----------



## Dieseltech (May 2, 2019)

6 Tranquil Chocolate
3 bannana kush s1
3 black jack x chocolate Diesel (fem)
4 chocolate Diesel s1

In the water they go


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn, I think I tossed the wrong extra clone.The DDS plant labeled #2 is looking like it's another #1. Fuck me! #possiblylostthe1Iwantedmost #pheno2 #chocdiesalleaner #RIP


Good evening, bud (and the rest of the Useful family).

These types of oversights are sometimes meant to be. Don't beat yourself up, man, many of us share your pain.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn, I think I tossed the wrong extra clone.The DDS plant labeled #2 is looking like it's another #1. Fuck me! #possiblylostthe1Iwantedmost #pheno2 #chocdiesalleaner #RIP


I recently did that with my 2 east cakes, lol. I had the clones labeled but then I took the wrapper off the rock wool cubes and sat the cuts down next to each other. The wrapper had the numbers written on it so I didn't know what cut was what and they looked identical. Well I chose poorly. Lol the froster one got tossed.


----------



## diggs99 (May 3, 2019)

Well the time has finally come.

It was a tough decision but usefuls blueberries n chocolate is the winner.

They are first up in the search for a mom.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 3, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Well the time has finally come.
> 
> It was a tough decision but usefuls blueberries n chocolate is the winner.
> 
> They are first up in the search for a mom.


Berry nice get em in


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I recently did that with my 2 east cakes, lol. I had the clones labeled but then I took the wrapper off the rock wool cubes and sat the cuts down next to each other. The wrapper had the numbers written on it so I didn't know what cut was what and they looked identical. Well I chose poorly. Lol the froster one got tossed.


 Lol well damn,if that's not exactly how I did it. I took my labels off(plant tags) when taking them out of the cloner to put them in solos and forgot who was who.I chose poorly also.lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 3, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good evening, bud (and the rest of the Useful family).
> 
> These types of oversights are sometimes meant to be. Don't beat yourself up, man, many of us share your pain.


Thanks Smoke. Good morning. Too late I've already sent myself to the corner for a time out.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 3, 2019)

BTW all the beans are perfect conditions even the packs i got from JBC are on point 

Wish more breeders would adopt the born on date and make it like the standard


----------



## Indoorpro (May 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, Tranquil Elephantizer x Chocolate Diesel tester seeds were shipped out yesterday as promised.
> 
> @trapdevil
> @AlienAthena
> ...


Sure will be checking the mailbox today! [email protected] seeds


----------



## pthobson (May 3, 2019)

Tranquility


----------



## trapdevil (May 3, 2019)

A week ago I popped a few more seeds including 2 Double dipped strawberries. One is looking really nice on its third set of leaves already I believe. the other is still super small, I popped 8 seeds and 6 are looking super nice so think its just genetics

But last night I popped 1 more double dipped strawberry and 2 tranquil chocolate that im going to add to those 8. chose the best 6 into flower room.

Super siked for all the useful seeds im about to have going.

Few more weeks ill be popping some of those chem cookies( I believe) and some more DDS and tranquil. thinking about an all useful harvest.

#1&#3 are DDS. #3 is looking great, one is getting there. 
#2 is Skunk og , not sure why it the leaves are almost shriveled, maybe a bad seed cause everything else is doing decent.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just wanted to share a pic from my grow. New grower, really just started this year. After a rough start a couple months ago(ended up scrapping my first grow - lots of lessons learned and improvements made), things are looking up in my grow tent! I’ve never grown a plant to completion, but it’s looking like this lady may be my first, as long as nothing crazy happens. I am stoked to grow photos too - and I’m glad I chose Useful for my first breeder (though it seems demand keeps skyrocketing).
> 
> Here’s a current pic of BBnC - about 15-17 days old under some T5 HO 6500k. When she gets flipped, she’ll go under QB’s. She’s growing in soil/super soil. She is growing vigorously, with beautiful wide leaves.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for the support, and the kind words. Good on you for not giving up, and remaining determined to grow yer own  You got this.

Sorry ya had to scrap yer last attempt. Tell ya what, you grow these out to your satisfaction, and I will send you yer next pack for free. We will discuss what I have available at that time, and I will let you decide what ya want to run next. No kiddin. Just please don't hesitate to remind me, I aint no spring chicken, and I do get a touch of oldtimers from time to time.


----------



## pthobson (May 3, 2019)

Changing my soil to Coast of Maine Stonington mix next run to see what it can do for me, adding my own few touches to it however. Anyone used this? Looks like a good base, claiming to be good for a full run but we all know how that is. Hope everyone had a good week.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 3, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Changing my soil to Coast of Maine Stonington mix next run to see what it can do for me, adding my own few touches to it however. Anyone used this? Looks like a good base, claiming to be good for a full run but we all know how that is. Hope everyone had a good week.


Mad bugz usually stored next to soils like miracle grow and other garbage soils


----------



## pthobson (May 4, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Mad bugz usually stored next to soils like miracle grow and other garbage soils


Sorry for the confusion but are you comparing the coast of Maine to miracle gro or just bagged soil in general? Or were you maybe referring to the soil I use now maybe comparative to miracle gro and that coast of Maine would be an upgrade? Bagged soil can definitely be a risk sometimes.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Sorry for the confusion but are you comparing the coast of Maine to miracle gro or just bagged soil in general? Or were you maybe referring to the soil I use now maybe comparative to miracle gro and that coast of Maine would be an upgrade? Bagged soil can definitely be a risk sometimes.


If you put a bag of sterile soil on a shelf next to garbage usually it get contaminated

Every friend who tries this soil end up with larva and unwanted bugs

Goodluck


----------



## pthobson (May 4, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> If you put a bag of sterile bag of soil on a shelf next to garbage usually it get contaminated
> 
> Every friend who tries this soil end up with larva and unwanted bugs
> 
> Goodluck


Oh ok cool! Thanks for the heads up I appreciate it!


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

my english is poor the price is nice but not worth potential headache 

They just pump the soil out and sell it in every store next to other brands 

Most hydro stores dont even stock it I would only use if can get directly from them

Not trying be a dick i have seen a friend go threw hell trying save few bucks with that brand


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

I spray and chk my soils before use if i have a problem i can sterilize and add microbes 

I hate bugs


----------



## Rivendell (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Changing my soil to Coast of Maine Stonington mix next run to see what it can do for me, adding my own few touches to it however. Anyone used this? Looks like a good base, claiming to be good for a full run but we all know how that is. Hope everyone had a good week.


I'm in Maine, COM is super popular here. The stonington soil is popular among the folks that don't like mixing their own soil.

Their lobster compost is even more in demand. I also recommend the sprout island seed starting mix.

Good quality products with out question. Never had any issues with bugs in any of their products.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I'm in Maine, COM is super popular here. The stonington soil is popular among the folks that don't like mixing their own soil.
> 
> Their lobster compost is even more in demand. I also recommend the sprout island seed starting mix.
> 
> Good quality products with out question. Never had any issues with bugs in any of their products.


I think most of those are outdoor growers or green houses in main use it which is understandable it not bad and it a decent value and everyone likes to buy local including me But no way for indoor

I think it is a below avg product that runs hot lacks perlite and has history of being infested but just my opinion

For someone who wants a clean sterile bug free indoor grow room this soil is a super gambol not worth taking


----------



## pthobson (May 4, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I think most of those are outdoor growers or green houses in main use it which is understandable it not bad and it a decent value and everyone likes to buy local including me But no way for indoor
> 
> I think it is a below avg product that runs hot lacks perlite and has history of being infested but just my opinion
> 
> For someone who wants a clean sterile bug free indoor grow room this soil is a super gambol not worth taking


I think it’s a gambling game with any bagged soil but i don’t have the time or space to build my own soil. Wouldn’t be ideal for my situation. I am gambling with Fox farm ocean forest, happy frog, perlite, dolomite lime, epsom salt mix right now. Soaking the pot a few times and letting dry out before planting into it. Seems to do decent just want something a little more reliable and stable. Going to be adding supplemental mycorrhizae next run in my mix as well.


----------



## pthobson (May 4, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I'm in Maine, COM is super popular here. The stonington soil is popular among the folks that don't like mixing their own soil.
> 
> Their lobster compost is even more in demand. I also recommend the sprout island seed starting mix.
> 
> Good quality products with out question. Never had any issues with bugs in any of their products.


Hell yeah. Having they been using outdoors, indoors, or both? Thanks for the insight. Appreciated greatly. Gonna probably go with it honestly.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I think it’s a gambling game with any bagged soil but i don’t have the time or space to build my own soil. Wouldn’t be ideal for my situation. I am gambling with Fox farm ocean forest, happy frog, perlite, dolomite lime, epsom salt mix right now. Soaking the pot a few times and letting dry out before planting into it. Seems to do decent just want something a little more reliable and stable. Going to be adding supplemental mycorrhizae next run in my mix as well.


I would not use it if they gave me a pallot for free goodluck


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I think it’s a gambling game with any bagged soil but i don’t have the time or space to build my own soil. Wouldn’t be ideal for my situation. I am gambling with Fox farm ocean forest, happy frog, perlite, dolomite lime, epsom salt mix right now. Soaking the pot a few times and letting dry out before planting into it. Seems to do decent just want something a little more reliable and stable. Going to be adding supplemental mycorrhizae next run in my mix as well.


COM is not more stable it night and day the two companies

one is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then the other


----------



## pthobson (May 4, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I would not use it if they gave me a pallot for free goodluck


What medium do you grow in? And would you stick with the mix I’m already using fox farm mixture or would you go with coast of Maine? Not saying either are the best but these are what I’m gonna be choosing from more than likely. Anything you would recommend when it comes to a soil you prefer? I like to keep an open mind to all possibilities with the only stipulation being for sure, soil. It’s what I know and what I look to further understand to maximize not necessarily quantity, but quality for sure. Everyone welcome to chime in here, I want as many opinions, experiences, thoughts I can get. Thanks everyone


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> What medium do you grow in? And would you stick with the mix I’m already using fox farm mixture or would you go with coast of Maine? Not saying either are the best but these are what I’m gonna be choosing from more than likely. Anything you would recommend when it comes to a soil you prefer? I like to keep an open mind to all possibilities with the only stipulation being for sure, soil. It’s what I know and what I look to further understand to maximize not necessarily quantity, but quality for sure. Everyone welcome to chime in here, I want as many opinions, experiences, thoughts I can get. Thanks everyone


All mediums I would stick with the foxfarm I have used most soils and i do think its better overall then COM

It is not as hot and drains better again just my opinions

I would go and try roots brand its very nice soil better then com and foxfarm again just my opinion

I do not ever really car foxfarm I got to add perlite just to get it where i like it

Roots is like close to perfect

I would not use COM indoor unless can get directly from them. Middle people contaminate and do not treat product with same standards


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

I will be doing a bunch of useful dwc and soil in next few days they in the sauna now

I will use roots in the soil ones because I am lazy AF

I just moved grow locations a few weeks ago and I have been commuting back and forth so not time to make my own soil


----------



## pthobson (May 4, 2019)

Bananas and oranges!

Banana kushxbag of oranges

https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/useful-bananas-n-oranges/

Also chocolate mint diesel! 

Chocolate dieselxchocolate mint og 

https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/useful-chocolate-mint-diesel/


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

I am gonna grab those new ones and a shwaggy p sample


----------



## pthobson (May 4, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I am gonna grab those new ones and a shwaggy p sample


I’d like to get my hands on that chocolate mint diesel. I have more than enough beans right now though lol


----------



## Dieseltech (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’d like to get my hands on that chocolate mint diesel. I have more than enough beans right now though lol


I hear ya i have serious bean problem


----------



## Rivendell (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hell yeah. Having they been using outdoors, indoors, or both? Thanks for the insight. Appreciated greatly. Gonna probably go with it honestly.


The stonington is almost exclusive to indoors. Way too expensive to do on a large outdoor scale, its more expensive than ocean forest by 5-7 dollars a bag depending on store. The lobster compost is the go to out doors to amend with. All you can do is try it out, I have had great luck with their products but clearly Dieseltech has had the exact opposite experience.


----------



## diggs99 (May 4, 2019)

Moved the 10 beans from the cup of water to the paper towel, 3 of 10 were already cracked and showing little bitty tails, im excited to open up the paper towel in the morning, they all go in solo cups filled with H&G Coco tomorrow.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn, I think I tossed the wrong extra clone.The DDS plant labeled #2 is looking like it's another #1. Fuck me! #possiblylostthe1Iwantedmost #pheno2 #chocdiesalleaner #RIP


Daaaaammmm


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the support, and the kind words. Good on you for not giving up, and remaining determined to grow yer own  You got this.
> 
> Sorry ya had to scrap yer last attempt. Tell ya what, you grow these out to your satisfaction, and I will send you yer next pack for free. We will discuss what I have available at that time, and I will let you decide what ya want to run next. No kiddin. Just please don't hesitate to remind me, I aint no spring chicken, and I do get a touch of oldtimers from time to time.


You're still sharp as a tack!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Tranquility


Tranquil Chocolate? Damn,I missed a lot!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Sure will be checking the mailbox today! [email protected] seeds


Nice...


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You're still sharp as a tack!!!


Thanks man.I hope all is well in yer world.....I was worried about ya for a bit.....super glad to see ya!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks man.I hope all is well in yer world.....I was worried about ya for a bit.....super glad to see ya!!!!


Im back!!! Hope to get back to it asap!!!


----------



## Dude74 (May 5, 2019)

Useful post coming up.....

These had 10 hours of light a day. Watered daily in 50/50 coco/perlite mix. Tap water plus or minus 400 ppm range. 10 or 15 ml of FF big bloom per gallon of water. About once a week they received 3 to 5 ml of tiger bloom added into that gallon, until about a month out. Last two week they just got water. Last two days they got non. (No big grow once in flower!) I found too much nitrogen produces smaller flowers, plus that crap is hard to flush out if you get a quick finisher. Ph’d to around 6 but always less than 6. Flowered ofc and 91 xmas in 3 gallon pots after veg in .75 gallon pots. Ccsxfc let in .75 gallon. All pots were top dressed with a layer of diatomaceous earth upon repotting. 2 600 watts hps dimmed to 50% in a 4x4ish area.

Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies 85 days



Orange fire cookies 65 days



91 Christmas 65 days



Bodhi lemon thai x 88g13hp next to the chocolate covered strawberries for color comparison




Stay medicated my friends


----------



## Dieseltech (May 5, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> The stonington is almost exclusive to indoors. Way too expensive to do on a large outdoor scale, its more expensive than ocean forest by 5-7 dollars a bag depending on store. The lobster compost is the go to out doors to amend with. All you can do is try it out, I have had great luck with their products but clearly Dieseltech has had the exact opposite experience.


Yeah sorry man i really like the state and actually get some clones and beans from maine clone ladies. I did like the stonington mix just it was infested 

I really hate bugs and mites and once if gets out of COM hands and into a middle man they store it with all other brands sometimes outside on pallots 

Soil is a game like stock I buy my soil by pallot at end of season for the next season and I usually pay around 8-12$ a bag no way i will pay the markup threw stores

2cu feet happy frog is like 8-10 bucks a bag by pallot if u wait until fall when they looking to unload end of year stock


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 5, 2019)

I've used Stonington Blend, from a farm store that sold lots of other bagged soils, and didn't have any problems other than the price, lol!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 5, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Useful post coming up.....
> 
> These had 10 hours of light a day. Watered daily in 50/50 coco/perlite mix. Tap water plus or minus 400 ppm range. 10 or 15 ml of FF big bloom per gallon of water. About once a week they received 3 to 5 ml of tiger bloom added into that gallon, until about a month out. Last two week they just got water. Last two days they got non. (No big grow once in flower!) I found too much nitrogen produces smaller flowers, plus that crap is hard to flush out if you get a quick finisher. Ph’d to around 6 but always less than 6. Flowered ofc and 91 xmas in 3 gallon pots after veg in .75 gallon pots. Ccsxfc let in .75 gallon. All pots were top dressed with a layer of diatomaceous earth upon repotting. 2 600 watts hps dimmed to 50% in a 4x4ish area.
> 
> ...


Are you getting that Christmas tree smell? Nice grow.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 5, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I've used Stonington Blend, from a farm store that sold lots of other bagged soils, and didn't have any problems other than the price, lol!


I am sure but all it takes is one time and one bad bag to make a headache you do not want

I will not use chemicals EVER so if i get infestation I have to use temps to make living conditions not suitable for them

Been several years since I have a bug of any kind I literally inspect every bag before i bring it inside when i use soil

Anal and overkill yes but I dont have a grow tent or a few plants

I got mutli rooms and over a bunch mothers


----------



## pthobson (May 5, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I'm in Maine, COM is super popular here. The stonington soil is popular among the folks that don't like mixing their own soil.
> 
> Their lobster compost is even more in demand. I also recommend the sprout island seed starting mix.
> 
> Good quality products with out question. Never had any issues with bugs in any of their products.


Can you grow in just the lobster compost? Obviously with a few added things but not much?


----------



## Dude74 (May 5, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Are you getting that Christmas tree smell? Nice grow.


All gas and thank you


----------



## mistermagoo (May 5, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries about 3 weeks in

4 plants in one gallon buckets , really filled out

     

Follow along:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mister-magoo-land.987057/page-2


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries about 3 weeks in
> 
> 4 plants in one gallon buckets , really filled out
> 
> ...


That's what I call a "victory garden"!!!


----------



## Rivendell (May 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Can you grow in just the lobster compost? Obviously with a few added things but not much?


Never tried direct in the compost, but I have mixed it one to one with their bar harbor blend potting soil and added a few things at the same time with success.


----------



## pthobson (May 5, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Never tried direct in the compost, but I have mixed it one to one with their bar harbor blend potting soil and added a few things at the same time with success.


Thanks!


----------



## pthobson (May 5, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries about 3 weeks in
> 
> 4 plants in one gallon buckets , really filled out
> 
> ...


I am getting some of the purple like you are on one of mine. Looks almost identical. Lighter colored leaves with purpling like yours. Beautiful


----------



## pthobson (May 5, 2019)

@Useful Seeds are your estimated flower times from switch to 12/12? Or signs of first pistil etc?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @Useful Seeds are your estimated flower times from switch to 12/12? Or signs of first pistil etc?


I start counting when I flip to 12/12.


----------



## pthobson (May 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I start counting when I flip to 12/12.


Appreciated as always my friend. Hope all is well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Appreciated as always my friend. Hope all is well.


Thanks a bunch. I'm workin on a lot of projects/line work, the Moroccan Gold IBL regs and feminized, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve f2 select regs and feminized. Also gonna be releasing some new feminized gear pretty soon

Chocolate Pie = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
Blackened Oranges = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges
Chocolate Covered Strawberry Breath = Mendo Breath x Chocolate Covered Strawberries
Appalachian Oranges = Appalachian Super Skunk x Bag of Oranges
Chocolate Dream = Blue Dream (santa cruz) x Chocolate Diesel
Orange Chem = Chem D x Bag of Oranges
Chocolate Skunk = Skunk x Chocolate Diesel
Orange Sherbet = Sunset Sherbet x Bag of Oranges
Blueberries n Oranges = Blueberry HP(respect cut) x Bag of Oranges

Also making more

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
Double Dipped Strawberries
Bag of Oranges
Chocolate Diesel
91 Oranges

As you folks can see, lot's of stuff goin on. Still have been super busy with a bunch of things excluding the gardens, I love poppin in and seein our page rollin along, everyone playin nicely with one another and bein helpful. AWESOME STUFF!!!! It brightens my day.....fer real!!! I thank all of you fer the support, and trust me, things are gonna get very interesting this year.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch. I'm workin on a lot of projects/line work, the Moroccan Gold IBL regs and feminized, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve f2 select regs and feminized. Also gonna be releasing some new feminized gear pretty soon
> 
> Chocolate Pie = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
> Blackened Oranges = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges
> ...


Thanks pops!!! For everything!!!


----------



## diggs99 (May 5, 2019)

Well boys and girls, I uncovered the paper towel and there they were

10/10 seeds all cracked and tails showing, 2 are only barely poking through but are through nonetheless

I guess it's all on me now lol@Useful Seeds 100% bro. I'm impressed

Will be back once I got them in cups and they start poppin


----------



## pthobson (May 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Well boys and girls, I uncovered the paper towel and there they were
> 
> 10/10 seeds all cracked and tails showing, 2 are only barely poking through but are through nonetheless
> 
> I guess it's all on me from here on out, @Useful Seeds your gear all popped 100% bro. I'm impressed


Hell yeah man


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Well boys and girls, I uncovered the paper towel and there they were
> 
> 10/10 seeds all cracked and tails showing, 2 are only barely poking through but are through nonetheless
> 
> I guess it's all on me from here on out, @Useful Seeds your gear all popped 100% bro. I'm impressed


SWEET!!! Thanks for posting the pic of the newborns....lol. I get excited when sproutin seeds.....is it just me?? LOL


----------



## pthobson (May 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch. I'm workin on a lot of projects/line work, the Moroccan Gold IBL regs and feminized, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve f2 select regs and feminized. Also gonna be releasing some new feminized gear pretty soon
> 
> Chocolate Pie = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
> Blackened Oranges = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges
> ...


 Nice man. Glad we can be part of this with you, I think it’s safe to speak for all of us here and how grateful we are for everything you do! I’ve told you I don’t know how many times. Starting to sound like a broken record I’m sure. 

More  I see.


----------



## diggs99 (May 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!! Thanks for posting the pic of the newborns....lol. I get excited when sproutin seeds.....is it just me?? LOL


Nah not just you, im pretty excited here lol

was especially excited to see 10/10


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice man. Glad we can be part of this with you, I think it’s safe to speak for all of us here and how grateful we are for everything you do! I’ve told you I don’t know how many times. Starting to sound like a broken record I’m sure.
> 
> More  I see.


I am the grateful one!!! I appreciate the kind words, but I would not be here if I didn't have folks like you supporting me, givin my seeds a spot in yer garden. Yeah, I am humble, little , and small in the presence of everyone that has supported my efforts thus far. Thank you all. I'm not kiddin when I say i'm gonna kick it up a notch. There are soooooooo many options out there.....gotta kick it up a notch and do things a lil different.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch. I'm workin on a lot of projects/line work, the Moroccan Gold IBL regs and feminized, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve f2 select regs and feminized. Also gonna be releasing some new feminized gear pretty soon
> 
> Chocolate Pie = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
> Blackened Oranges = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges
> ...


sounds berry nice I want 2 of them all


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 6, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Yeah sorry man i really like the state and actually get some clones and beans from maine clone ladies. I did like the stonington mix just it was infested
> 
> I really hate bugs and mites and once if gets out of COM hands and into a middle man they store it with all other brands sometimes outside on pallots
> 
> ...


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 6, 2019)

I been using roots organic soil for years .. like how it drains well and light n fluffy .. around Christmas I got a bag from same shop I always do .. It was infested with nats ..I had thousands come out of that bag .was really depressed and I hate bugs . I packed everything up and put it in garage for garden fill in summer.I went got Necter of gods soil .. I dont like it .. heavy and holds moister not very good drainage. so went back to roots and this bag no bugs... think it's a crap shoot what you get ..


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 6, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> sounds berry nice I want 2 of them all


Funny you say that .. I first read everything coming out .. like hmm I need pack of Usefull greatest hits .. or all stars variety pack


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am the grateful one!!! I appreciate the kind words, but I would not be here if I didn't have folks like you supporting me, givin my seeds a spot in yer garden. Yeah, I am humble, little , and small in the presence of everyone that has supported my efforts thus far. Thank you all. I'm not kiddin when I say i'm gonna kick it up a notch. There are soooooooo many options out there.....gotta kick it up a notch and do things a lil different.


Make some autos!!! XD I just had to say it!!! XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!! Thanks for posting the pic of the newborns....lol. I get excited when sproutin seeds.....is it just me?? LOL


Naw,its not just you... You make it more exciting for us because there is such a big"pot of green gold"at the end of the rainbow!!! It's exciting just putting the work in to get to the end results...


----------



## outliergenetix (May 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I start counting when I flip to 12/12.


hey bro what's the earliest pheno you heard of regarding the jabbas x ssdd? have you seen or have ppl reported a super ealy finishing pheno? i have 2 of mine that the top nugs are super close to done at day 47. i'm def letting it go 60 as the lowers are lagging behing due to me not pruning prolly, but i would say if someone really had to they could pull these 2 down in the low to mid 50's regarding days.


----------



## diggs99 (May 6, 2019)

All 10 are now in solo cups with coco/perilite mix

Next few days will be fun


----------



## Bodyne (May 6, 2019)

choc pie sounds great. Got one huge main cola chemD x Choc Diesel and it looks and smells so good Im not gonna talk about it yet, no hexin it, lol. Limited experience with your Choc D cut in beans, but seems to me something very special, I'd advise noone to sleep on these in a cross or by themselves, jmho. I'll get a pic up when closer to finish. Early tester of wasted lower was a dusty chocolate chemd, can't wait till its done, I swear!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> choc pie sounds great. Got one huge main cola chemD x Choc Diesel and it looks and smells so good Im not gonna talk about it yet, no hexin it, lol. Limited experience with your Choc D cut in beans, but seems to me something very special, I'd advise noone to sleep on these in a cross or by themselves, jmho. I'll get a pic up when closer to finish. Early tester of wasted lower was a dusty chocolate chemd, can't wait till its done, I swear!


Patiently waiting...


----------



## DocofRock (May 6, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> I been using roots organic soil for years .. like how it drains well and light n fluffy .. around Christmas I got a bag from same shop I always do .. It was infested with nats ..I had thousands come out of that bag .was really depressed and I hate bugs . I packed everything up and put it in garage for garden fill in summer.I went got Necter of gods soil .. I dont like it .. heavy and holds moister not very good drainage. so went back to roots and this bag no bugs... think it's a crap shoot what you get ..


That’s exactly why for the plants I grow in soil, I now pasteurize it in the oven. Let center of soil get to 140 for 30 min. It’s an absolute pain in the ass, but I haven’t seen one pest in my tent or in/on my soil. For extra insurance, I inoculate the medium with a small amount of molasses (1-2 mL/gal) and great white afterwords, and if possible, let the mixture sit in a clean environment (my tent with exhaust and a HEPA air filter running in only that room) keeping it lightly moist as the beneficials recuperate.

Even though it’s an absolute ass pain, and maybe a bit excessive, I don’t want to bring any unknown contaminants into my grow room. When soil sits on shelves both outdoors and in before being sold, there’s no telling what is growing in there by the time we, the consumer, purchase and use it. Decomposing organic matter is a fantastic medium for a whole lot more than just cannabis.


----------



## pthobson (May 6, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> That’s exactly why for the plants I grow in soil, I now pasteurize it in the oven. Let center of soil get to 140 for 30 min. It’s an absolute pain in the ass, but I haven’t seen one pest in my tent or in/on my soil. For extra insurance, I inoculate the medium with a small amount of molasses (1-2 mL/gal) and great white afterwords, and if possible, let the mixture sit in a clean environment (my tent with exhaust and a HEPA air filter running in only that room) keeping it lightly moist as the beneficials recuperate.
> 
> Even though it’s an absolute ass pain, and maybe a bit excessive, I don’t want to bring any unknown contaminants into my grow room. When soil sits on shelves both outdoors and in before being sold, there’s no telling what is growing in there by the time we, the consumer, purchase and use it. Decomposing organic matter is a fantastic medium for a whole lot more than just cannabis.


Nice. thanks for your suggestion. I’ll have to remember that.


----------



## DocofRock (May 6, 2019)

For sure. It sucks to have a grow sidelined because of pest problems that existed before you even popped a seed. It really is true though... an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure... _especially _for indoor soil grow.


----------



## althor (May 6, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice. thanks for your suggestion. I’ll have to remember that.


Just keep in mind (he kind of hit on this topic) baking your soil kills all the microbes in the soil, good and bad. So it really needs to be treated after baking and given time to recuperate before using it.


----------



## DocofRock (May 6, 2019)

althor said:


> Just keep in mind (he kind of hit on this topic) baking your soil kills all the microbes in the soil, good and bad. So it really needs to be treated after baking and given time to recuperate before using it.


Especially around the sides of the pans. You should do this process in layers no greater than 4”. If you attempt to do more, you’ll likely wipe out your microbes around the sides that reach greater temperature for longer periods, though pasteurization (low temps) aims to retain as many of the beneficial microbes as possible. The medium should also be moist going into the oven, uniformly if possible. 

This process is different from sterilization, which requires much greater temperatures for either long periods of time or under pressure (such as an autoclave). The aim is to wipe out typical soil pathogens and larvae, which are much more susceptible to high temperatures. 

This process will also facilitate a quick initial wet-dry cycle, ensuring moisture loving creatures like fungus gnat larvae are killed in the rapid drying of the medium during the time the soil is “being cooked”. Fungus gnats only live in the top 2” of moist soil. 

I do agree though that this process does potentially put a strain on all the life forms in your soil (very important for organic). That’s why I have found success in adding a high quality innoculant like Great White with some molasses and letting the soil mixture rest for a bit if possible. However, I haven’t noticed ill effects from planting 24 hours after the pasteurization process. 

I’m such many people in this thread have much more experience and knowledge than I do, but I’ve found this to be highly effective for me. I’d add that while we are on the subject of pests, for anyone struggling with them indoors, I’ve also not had a problem since maintaining a very tidy space. A shop vac and a bottle of bleach wipes and/or peroxide goes a long way. In fact, the shop vac has become a total essential for me. 

Happy growing! I’ll snap some updated pics of the BBnC soon. Slowed down growth for about 24-36 hours after a decently aggressive topping, but I didn’t realize how rapidly she’s still growing until I looked at the last pic I posted here.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 7, 2019)

@Useful Seeds thx bud!


----------



## Rivendell (May 7, 2019)

Restock plus two new fems are up at jbcseeds. Get um while they are hot!


----------



## DocofRock (May 7, 2019)

Here’s a pic of my BBnC at the start of 3 weeks. It’s actually crazy how fast she’s started to grow, especially as aggressively as she got topped for as young as she is. Got a few rough spots on her, but overall doing great. Side note: damn, QBs are strong.


----------



## diggs99 (May 7, 2019)

30 hours later and 7/10 have broken ground


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2019)

I sometimes don't grok the strain being talked about when folks only identify it by initials.


----------



## DocofRock (May 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I sometimes don't grok the strain being talked about when folks only identify it by initials.


Sorry — Useful Seeds Blueberries n Chocolate. Can really see the Indica genes in this one!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I sometimes don't grok the strain being talked about when folks only identify it by initials.


I hear ya!! It reminds me of that fella referring to a Useful strain as Ricky and Ralph!!! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!! Sorry brother.....I just had to!!! lol


----------



## pthobson (May 7, 2019)

I’d like to see that chocolate mint og reversed


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 7, 2019)

I apologize for pissin with ya @Amos Otis .just couldn't resist. I was gonna follow up with a post recommending yer beans at DCSE...but they are completely sold out!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 7, 2019)

DDS(Double Dipped Strawberries) #1 Choco Covered Strawberries pheno first clone run @ 8 weeks or so.#2 the choco deisal pheno is gone.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 7, 2019)

whats it smell like?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya!! It reminds me of that fella referring to a Useful strain as Ricky and Ralph!!! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!! Sorry brother.....I just had to!!! lol


LOL.....but that's completely different. I always knew exactly what strain I was talking about !



Useful Seeds said:


> I apologize for pissin with ya @Amos Otis .just couldn't resist. I was gonna follow up with a post recommending yer beans at DCSE...but they are completely sold out!!!


I know you joke because you love, mi hermano. 

As far as DCSE is concerned: what's up with that guy ?? I keep sending beans thinking I'm buying a couple months time to make some more, then look up and they're all gone!
I've noticed you share the dilemma.  



CoB_nUt said:


> DDS
> (Double Dipped Strawberries)


Another reason right there why this cat's a rock star.


----------



## Houstini (May 7, 2019)

Mind if I OP my 7 useful A11 freebies @Useful Seeds?


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 8, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> whats it smell like?


Electric sour apple cleaner.
@Useful Seeds I'm getting some strawberry hints on the backend when I squish a lower nug.Idk,maybe it's morphing lol.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Electric sour apple cleaner.
> @Useful Seeds I'm getting some strawberry hints on the backend when I squish a lower nug.Idk,maybe it's morphing lol.


Lol nice description I like


----------



## Bodyne (May 8, 2019)

dang bananas and oranges looks good


----------



## pthobson (May 8, 2019)

(Double dipped strawberries) I’m not quite getting the electric sour apple smell. Mines continued with the chocolate cappuccino smell which is kinda subtle now. Can’t even really explain the smell. Just almost like a locker room with hints of chocolate cappuccino and citrus here and there.


----------



## pthobson (May 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> dang bananas and oranges looks good


That bag of oranges x chem 91 skva has been tempting me deeply. I have so many seeds as it is just that I’ve bought in the past couple months and a very small area to grow. Tranquil chocolate is next on my list and can’t wait!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 8, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Mind if I OP my 7 useful A11 freebies @Useful Seeds?


They are yours, make more and spread em around if ya want.


CoB_nUt said:


> Electric sour apple cleaner.
> @Useful Seeds I'm getting some strawberry hints on the backend when I squish a lower nug.Idk,maybe it's morphing lol.


Nice, those are some pretty chunky flowers. The cut smells like strawberries and cocoa to me.


----------



## DocofRock (May 8, 2019)

Progressing along really nicely. Explosive growth for the last 24-48 hours. I am digging this super soil - microbes are really starting to settle in to the environment I think. 

 

Wondering if anyone has more info about this strain (Blueberries n Chocolate)? I can’t find a whole lot of info out there yet. This particular strain seems to be pretty hardy - I’m still trying to find the best height/wattage for my QB’s. I’m actually turning them DOWN, and they were already down considerably from their peak ability. Can’t believe they are as powerful as they are... I burned the hell out of a few seedlings with them at 50% and 40” from canopy level. I mean they absolutely got roasted. Really want a quantum meter, but a good quality one is pricey as hell.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 8, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Progressing along really nicely. Explosive growth for the last 24-48 hours. I am digging this super soil - microbes are really starting to settle in to the environment I think.
> 
> View attachment 4329973
> 
> Wondering if anyone has more info about this strain (Blueberries n Chocolate)? I can’t find a whole lot of info out there yet. This particular strain seems to be pretty hardy - I’m still trying to find the best height/wattage for my QB’s. I’m actually turning them DOWN, and they were already down considerably from their peak ability. Can’t believe they are as powerful as they are... I burned the hell out of a few seedlings with them at 50% and 40” from canopy level. I mean they absolutely got roasted. Really want a quantum meter, but a good quality one is pricey as hell.


i haven't seen him list that cross personally so idk the lineage. ig it's a tester maybe. if so i would go by the parents to get an idea of the expected pheno spectrum. if i had to guess the chocolate is from his chocolate trip cut and it is possible the blueberry is coming from a blue dream because i think he said before he has the santacruz cut. if these are the parents you got some nice gentics going there. but again i have not seen this cross yet and idk what the lineage is whatsoever i was guessing

edit: it is also possible theblueberry is from a blueberry hashplant he used in blueberries n oranges


----------



## outliergenetix (May 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch. I'm workin on a lot of projects/line work, the Moroccan Gold IBL regs and feminized, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve f2 select regs and feminized. Also gonna be releasing some new feminized gear pretty soon
> 
> Chocolate Pie = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
> Blackened Oranges = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges
> ...


dude how did i miss this post. imma need a 2nd job because everything you are working with is intriguing. i mean damn! those morrocon gold ibl's are gonna be appreciated by all, and the apalachian super skunk, and mendo breath crosses oh boy!!! i would love to just smoke some of the moms you work with.
that said do you have a cut of just the mass super skunk? or is that gone forever?


----------



## pthobson (May 8, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i haven't seen him list that cross personally so idk the lineage. ig it's a tester maybe. if so i would go by the parents to get an idea of the expected pheno spectrum. if i had to guess the chocolate is from his chocolate trip cut and it is possible the blueberry is coming from a blue dream because i think he said before he has the santacruz cut. if these are the parents you got some nice gentics going there. but again i have not seen this cross yet and idk what the lineage is whatsoever i was guessing
> 
> edit: it is also possible theblueberry is from a blueberry hashplant he used in blueberries n oranges


Blueberries and chocolate is blueberry hashplant crossed with chocolate diesel.


----------



## pthobson (May 8, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Progressing along really nicely. Explosive growth for the last 24-48 hours. I am digging this super soil - microbes are really starting to settle in to the environment I think.
> 
> View attachment 4329973
> 
> Wondering if anyone has more info about this strain (Blueberries n Chocolate)? I can’t find a whole lot of info out there yet. This particular strain seems to be pretty hardy - I’m still trying to find the best height/wattage for my QB’s. I’m actually turning them DOWN, and they were already down considerably from their peak ability. Can’t believe they are as powerful as they are... I burned the hell out of a few seedlings with them at 50% and 40” from canopy level. I mean they absolutely got roasted. Really want a quantum meter, but a good quality one is pricey as hell.


That plant is going to lean towards the blueberry hashplant guaranteed. Nice wide indica leaves. Looks pretty!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are yours, make more and spread em around if ya want.
> 
> Nice, those are some pretty chunky flowers. The cut smells like strawberries and cocoa to me.


Thank you. I think @Schwaggy P had one that has the electric sour apple note to it also.Maybe we are just special?


----------



## diggs99 (May 8, 2019)

2 days after putting them in the cups i have 7 that broke ground. 6 are doing well, 1 is kinda stalled, so as of now I'm expecting 6 babies 

The other 3 cups never popped. They were also the 3 seeds with smallest tails or seed shell barely cracked.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 8, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> 2 days after putting them in the cups i have 7 that broke ground. 6 are doing well, 1 is kinda stalled, so as of now I'm expecting 6 babies
> 
> The other 3 cups never popped. They were also the 3 seeds with smallest tails or seed shell barely cracked.


Think I'm experiencing similar shit with my BoO, soaked Monday, into plugs Tuesday and this little one's out the plug Wednesday...........that's fast
  
Out of 45 beans between 8 strains, BoO was officially up first, LOL


----------



## diggs99 (May 8, 2019)

I keep forgetting to mention the beans are blueberries and chocolate

Ya quite surprised with how quick the 6 shot up, unfortunate about the others but it's a numbers game, hopefully the stallled girl will get going as well


----------



## THT (May 8, 2019)

2 of 6 Tranquil chocolate testers are above ground so far, two more have small tails. I'll be posting periodically from here with updates.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Blueberries and chocolate is blueberry hashplant crossed with chocolate diesel.


there ya go. i gues i get a "D-" on my guesses lol


----------



## trapdevil (May 8, 2019)

# 3 and #1 are Double dipped strawberries at about 2 weeks from seed
and the three on the left that are seedlings are tranquil chocolate (2)tester and another DDS

Going well. siked


----------



## HamNEggs (May 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL.....but that's completely different. I always knew exactly what strain I was talking about !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say Amos I picked up a pack of your Orgi F2. AO is one of the first things I ever grew and is to this day some of best smelling and tasting weed I have had the pleasure of enjoying. Goji is right up there as well. I saw that mix and figured I needed to give them a go. I was able to use a good half a Goji pack to make F2's if you ever were interested.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Gotta say Amos I picked up a pack of your Orgi F2. AO is one of the first things I ever grew and is to this day some of best smelling and tasting weed I have had the pleasure of enjoying. Goji is right up there as well. I saw that mix and figured I needed to give them a go. I was able to use a good half a Goji pack to make F2's if you ever were interested.


Much thanks for the support, amigo. I go to town twice a month and usually hit Waffle House for city ham, eggs over medium, hash browns [smothered], buttered wheat toast and coffee. Seems like we were made for each other. 

I agree mightily with your takes on AO and Goji. I kept that pheno of Goji for almost 2 years, and to this day it's the only plant I've ever held onto. I'm an addicted seed popper, but that one was special. I failed in an attempt to reverse a clone and make fem Gojis, but had an AO that conveniently went studly, so Orgi happened instead. Luck > skills  with a happy result. I much appreciate the offer on the F2s, and I'm tempted, but I feel like Orgi often gives up a close enough approximation to satisfy my goji fix. If I were in another location with more room to work, I'd have already PM'd you. Thanks for supporting the good work of DCSE.


----------



## Stiickygreen (May 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> dang bananas and oranges looks good


Gotta wonder what a mix of those terps would be like. (head spins)

So...did I miss mention >when< those new seeds might drop?? Any ETA, Useful? I wanna pop some of your stuff and put it outside. If the drop is coming soon...I'd wait. If it's a ways out...I may have to pick a selection or two from the current fare. Time is closin' in to get 'er done. Told myself I wasn't gonna buy anymore seeds but damn...you are making that promise very hard to pull off with your offerings and your very fair pricing......heehee....


----------



## pthobson (May 8, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Gotta wonder what a mix of those terps would be like. (head spins)
> 
> So...did I miss mention >when< those new seeds might drop?? Any ETA, Useful? I wanna pop some of your stuff and put it outside. If the drop is coming soon...I'd wait. If it's a ways out...I may have to pick a selection or two from the current fare. Time is closin' in to get 'er done. Told myself I wasn't gonna buy anymore seeds but damn...you are making that promise very hard to pull off with your offerings and your very fair pricing......heehee....


JBCseeds has the bananas and oranges if that’s what you’re talking about.


----------



## Stiickygreen (May 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> JBCseeds has the bananas and oranges if that’s what you’re talking about.


Thanks. Saw those there. Was wondering about the list Useful posted recently and when those might be available.


----------



## pthobson (May 9, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Thanks. Saw those there. Was wondering about the list Useful posted recently and when those might be available.


Oh ok cool. You’re welcome. They all look so good.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

Orange cookies x choco diesel. Little over a week since flip. Not an exciting photo by any means, just wanted to share the structure. I really like how this is growing, real sturdy branches.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 9, 2019)

i


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4330347 Orange cookies x choco diesel. Little over a week since flip. Not an exciting photo by any means, just wanted to share the structure. I really like how this is growing, real sturdy branches.


is that a dank sinatra on the one tag?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i
> 
> is that a dank sinatra on the one tag?


shore is. i got 1 dank sinatra, 2 orange cookies x choco diesel, 2 XmASS's, 1 big momma HAOGxSSDD, 2 Apollo 11's, and a HAOGSSDD X Helena chuck I did that is filling in very nicely. I had 3 danks, chose 2 for flower I though were fem, but I misidentified preflowers on one of them. I chose that one over a more obvious fem but I liked the other one's shape more. Oh well, still got one.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> shore is. i got 1 dank sinatra, 2 orange cookies x choco diesel, 2 XmASS's, 1 big momma HAOGxSSDD, 2 Apollo 11's, and a HAOGSSDD X Helena chuck I did that is filling in very nicely. I had 3 danks, chose 2 for flower I though were fem, but I misidentified preflowers on one of them. I chose that one over a more obvious fem but I liked the other one's shape more. Oh well, still got one.


nice i got some of those dank sinatras and apollo 11's can't wait to hear how they are. did you run these before and the 2 apollos and 1 dank sinatra are clones of ones you liked or did you just pop a few beans and hope you got a female?


----------



## Bodyne (May 9, 2019)

sorry, lil off topc, but I got two Danks finishing up and the main cola buds are hard as rocks. I swear the lil one, you could throw through a window and break it. lol. Other one is huge main cola. Can't wait for em to finish up


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> nice i got some of those dank sinatras and apollo 11's can't wait to hear how they are. did you run these before and the 2 apollos and 1 dank sinatra are clones of ones you liked or did you just pop a few beans and hope you got a female?


all from seed right now, I bought a couple packs a month or so ago when JBC had all those freebies, and got them that way. First time running all of this, I rarely run the same seeds twice. Not always though, some make a 2nd round. I like keeping clones but I get attatched to too many and run out of space real quick so i'm working on finding me keeper keepers. I popped 4 beans of each, got 2 females and a male on Apollo, those all showed presex SUPER early, like week 4 of veg. at least thats early for me. 



Bodyne said:


> sorry, lil off topc, but I got two Danks finishing up and the main cola buds are hard as rocks. I swear the lil one, you could throw through a window and break it. lol. Other one is huge main cola. Can't wait for em to finish up


Thats awesome to hear. I ran J1HP again because I liked it so much. Same sorta deal, just dense as fuck nugs, feels like you're ripping people off when a medium sized nug weighs 4 grams, lol.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> all from seed right now, I bought a couple packs a month or so ago when JBC had all those freebies, and got them that way. First time running all of this, I rarely run the same seeds twice. Not always though, some make a 2nd round. I like keeping clones but I get attatched to too many and run out of space real quick so i'm working on finding me keeper keepers. I popped 4 beans of each, got 2 females and a male on Apollo, those all showed presex SUPER early, like week 4 of veg. at least thats early for me.
> 
> 
> Thats awesome to hear. I ran J1HP again because I liked it so much. Same sorta deal, just dense as fuck nugs, feels like you're ripping people off when a medium sized nug weighs 4 grams, lol.


nice and i hear you holding all the clones till you decide what you are gonna keep is no small task as it takes almost 5-6 months from germination to cured bud in order to test your phenos. in that time you have ran 3 flower runs so the back log of clones is real lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> nice and i hear you holding all the clones till you decide what you are gonna keep is no small task as it takes almost 5-6 months from germination to cured bud in order to test your phenos. in that time you have ran 3 flower runs so the back log of clones is real lol


you hit the nail on the head right there. I think for now I'm just gonna skip taking clones and if its really looking like its got potential, just revegging and taking clones from that. It'll save a lot of space, and I can still save all the cuts I want.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 9, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I keep forgetting to mention the beans are blueberries and chocolate
> 
> Ya quite surprised with how quick the 6 shot up, unfortunate about the others but it's a numbers game, hopefully the stallled girl will get going as well


Hopefully the other 3 come up, during the germination test some did sprout later than others. But no worries if they don't, I am right here with ya willing to make it right if that's the case.


Stiickygreen said:


> Gotta wonder what a mix of those terps would be like. (head spins)
> 
> So...did I miss mention >when< those new seeds might drop?? Any ETA, Useful? I wanna pop some of your stuff and put it outside. If the drop is coming soon...I'd wait. If it's a ways out...I may have to pick a selection or two from the current fare. Time is closin' in to get 'er done. Told myself I wasn't gonna buy anymore seeds but damn...you are making that promise very hard to pull off with your offerings and your very fair pricing......heehee....


Thank you for the kind words. I do not have a specific date for the releases, but in the next few weeks some new fems will be released, Appalachian Oranges, Chocolate Pie, and the Blackened Oranges will be the ones that will be ready first.


outliergenetix said:


> dude how did i miss this post. imma need a 2nd job because everything you are working with is intriguing. i mean damn! those morrocon gold ibl's are gonna be appreciated by all, and the apalachian super skunk, and mendo breath crosses oh boy!!! i would love to just smoke some of the moms you work with.
> that said do you have a cut of just the mass super skunk? or is that gone forever?


I WISH I had that cut!!!! lol


----------



## outliergenetix (May 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> you hit the nail on the head right there. I think for now I'm just gonna skip taking clones and if its really looking like its got potential, just revegging and taking clones from that. It'll save a lot of space, and I can still save all the cuts I want.


per shwaggy's advice i did the same for males. i am no longer cloning them or watching em grow out. just take pollen and be done, my current one is the last i will keep a male clone once sexed. from here out i will just hunt females and take male pollen in week 3 or 4 then kill em. i figure if i f2 stuff there is not a point since i cannt grow enough to really look for a special male. i'll leave that to the ppl with allot of space 
i already have 4 males of diff strains that all have totally diff structure so i'm good for playing around and learning using those


----------



## diggs99 (May 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hopefully the other 3 come up, during the germination test some did sprout later than others. But no worries if they don't, I am right here with ya willing to make it right if that's the case.



Another has since sprouted and we had one that sprouted but then stalled and hasnt moved since

only 1 of 10 didnt actually sprout yet, as far as im concerned, i got more than my moneys worth bud. As of now i got 8 girlies growing out of 10 popped beans,and all are looking nice.


2 in this pic are low in the cups and aren't visible in the pic


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> per shwaggy's advice i did the same for males. i am no longer cloning them or watching em grow out. just take pollen and be done, my current one is the last i will keep a male clone once sexed. from here out i will just hunt females and take male pollen in week 3 or 4 then kill em. i figure if i f2 stuff there is not a point since i cannt grow enough to really look for a special male. i'll leave that to the ppl with allot of space
> i already have 4 males of diff strains that all have totally diff structure so i'm good for playing around and learning using those


yeah, in an ideal world I'd have a 500 sq foot grow space with 10 different areas, for males, females, moms, breeding projects, and one thing I saw somebody do once, veg a single plant to fill a 5x5 scrog. just for science. But I gotta live in reality with the limited space in an unfriendly place. Blast a cop with mace in his dumbass face, you can follow the getaway by the bump of the bass, but cha wont find a trace, gone like a ghost so i cant catch a case. Lol. anyways. I think my new plan is to take all my plants, sex em out, figure out whats what, and then when i'm about to throw those in flower, take some clones. Then when those clones root, I'll throw them right into flower in the small tent, and then do a micro open pollenation of sorts. I dont know if I have the space or finesse to just flower out males and collect pollen, and then paint it on to some branches. So i might as well say fuck it and purposly pollenate everything in that room. I forgot, I did actually take a clone of the Dank Sinatra male that, if it roots, will definitely be throwing some pollen on a few different things. I have some Fire OG f2's that I would like to find a male in as well. I think if I found some good momma's, throwing some Dank S and Fire OG pollen would make some really nice stuff. 



diggs99 said:


> Another has since sprouted and we had one that sprouted but then stalled and hasnt moved since
> 
> only 1 of 10 didnt actually sprout yet, as far as im concerned, i got more than my moneys worth bud. As of now i got 8 girlies growing out of 10 popped beans,and all are looking nice.
> 
> ...


I've had some seeds pop up a few days after I was sure they were dead. Some just take a looooooong ass time. I had some pepper seeds pop up almost a month after planting, if i wasnt lazy and had thrown away the cup it was in i wouldnt of even known.


----------



## diggs99 (May 9, 2019)

ya i got the other 2 cups off to the side, you just never know lol


----------



## Gemtree (May 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4330347 Orange cookies x choco diesel. Little over a week since flip. Not an exciting photo by any means, just wanted to share the structure. I really like how this is growing, real sturdy branches.


Nice I'm popping 4 of them tonight along with banana sundae and Elmer's glue. Battle of the fems lol haven't grown fems in a while. My kid has one orange x chocate I gave him going and it has huge indica leaves almost round, Is that a certain pheno?


----------



## Dieseltech (May 9, 2019)

pthobson said:


> JBCseeds has the bananas and oranges if that’s what you’re talking about.





Useful Seeds said:


> Hopefully the other 3 come up, during the germination test some did sprout later than others. But no worries if they don't, I am right here with ya willing to make it right if that's the case.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. I do not have a specific date for the releases, but in the next few weeks some new fems will be released, Appalachian Oranges, Chocolate Pie, and the Blackened Oranges will be the ones that will be ready first.
> 
> I WISH I had that cut!!!! lol


I WISH every Marijuana breeder was like you this world would be a better place


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 9, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I WISH every Marijuana breeder was like you this world would be a better place


Man!!! That post right there....I got nothin to say other than thank you!!!!


----------



## DocofRock (May 10, 2019)

Here’s a side-by-side of Blueberries n Chocolate. One growing in coco (new experience for me), the other is growing in Super Soil/Roots Organic. 

Both of these girls have suffered some abuse early on, especially my coco plant as I’m trying to dial in my feeding regimen. Regardless, they just keep on plugging. Not sure if different pheno or just differences in the medium/nutrients.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Man!!! That post right there....I got nothin to say other than thank you!!!!


Highly, highly deserved. The passion, kindness, and integrity you exude is next level. Contagious too. Thank you for sharing with us!! 
Can't wait to get the next round wet.. va91xchocolatediesel, chem d cookiesxchocotrip, and skunks n oranges.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> all from seed right now, I bought a couple packs a month or so ago when JBC had all those freebies, and got them that way. First time running all of this, I rarely run the same seeds twice. Not always though, some make a 2nd round. I like keeping clones but I get attatched to too many and run out of space real quick so i'm working on finding me keeper keepers. I popped 4 beans of each, got 2 females and a male on Apollo, those all showed presex SUPER early, like week 4 of veg. at least thats early for me.
> 
> 
> Thats awesome to hear. I ran J1HP again because I liked it so much. Same sorta deal, just dense as fuck nugs, feels like you're ripping people off when a medium sized nug weighs 4 grams, lol.


I had a pheno of pure power plant from nirvana like what your saying. I had to literally bring my digital scale to show people that that tiny couple of buds was really a full 1/8th. It literally looked like a gram of bud but those buds broke up into a nice pile.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a pheno of pure power plant from nirvana like what your saying. I had to literally bring my digital scale to show people that that tiny couple of buds was really a full 1/8th. It literally looked like a gram of bud but those buds broke up into a nice pile.


Yeah man!! I have a pheno of Bodhi's Jungle Spice that I have had for a couple years that is just like that. I swear I could break a window with a nug of that with a slingshot....no kiddin. Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## diggs99 (May 10, 2019)

9 of 10 are now above ground, 

Sounds like a winning average to me

Nice job useful, now it's up to me to keep them alive and healthy till harvest lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 10, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> 9 of 10 are now above ground,
> 
> Sounds like a winning average to me
> 
> Nice job useful, now it's up to me to keep them alive and healthy till harvest lol


SWEET!!! Thanks a bunch for the the support, and the update. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 11, 2019)

Soak 4 TC testers 
Soak 4 DDS


----------



## Gingeroot (May 11, 2019)

More extremely useful fiyyyya in tha hole 5/5 Bloobies & 5/5 (now 4 due to a runt) BOOs


----------



## DocofRock (May 11, 2019)

Just veggin’ right along. This lady is busy as hell, may have to defoliate more heavily through her lifespan.


----------



## Dude74 (May 11, 2019)

Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel

Still alive at day 12


----------



## pthobson (May 11, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just veggin’ right along. This lady is busy as hell, may have to defoliate more heavily through her lifespan.
> 
> View attachment 4331906


Nice that’s BBnC right?


----------



## pthobson (May 11, 2019)

Will be adding more, possibly the chem 91 skva x boo and then some of the new releases in the next couple weeks. Although it will take forever to go through these I just like to support useful. Goes to a good cause the way I look at it.


----------



## DocofRock (May 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice that’s BBnC right?


Yessir, growing in organic super soil. Got watered today for the first time since May 6th, she’s really digging it. Raised the light up a couple of inches too, she looks like she’s wanting to chase the light upwards now a few hours later. Probably could have stood to be watered a day or two earlier but I really like to stay cautious with soil.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 11, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just veggin’ right along. This lady is busy as hell, may have to defoliate more heavily through her lifespan.
> 
> View attachment 4331906


Whoa!!! Look at that lil bush!!! Can't wait to see where this goes.



Dude74 said:


> Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel
> 
> Still alive at day 12 View attachment 4331913


LOL...Still alive at day 12...haha. You got this my friend....I just know ya do.



pthobson said:


> Will be adding more, possibly the chem 91 skva x boo and then some of the new releases in the next couple weeks. Although it will take forever to go through these I just like to support useful. Goes to a good cause the way I look at it.


WHOA!!!  Your support is very much appreciated!!


----------



## pthobson (May 11, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Yessir, growing in organic super soil. Got watered today for the first time since May 6th, she’s really digging it. Raised the light up a couple of inches too, she looks like she’s wanting to chase the light upwards now a few hours later. Probably could have stood to be watered a day or two earlier but I really like to stay cautious with soil.


Yeah always good to be cautious. I’m having Some leaves on DDS with some spots nothing too crazy though. Not gonna attempt to do anything drastic as they’re deep in flowering and gonna fade soon anyways and it’s not affecting bud growth from what I can tell.


----------



## trapdevil (May 11, 2019)

Double Dipped Strawberries.

19 days from seed.


Have another that’s also at day 19. Bit less bushy and a bit shorter but this ones going really strong at the moment. 

All those smaller seedlings in RW are useful also


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah man!! I have a pheno of Bodhi's Jungle Spice that I have had for a couple years that is just like that. I swear I could break a window with a nug of that with a slingshot....no kiddin. Hahahahahaha!!!


How was jungle spice? Looked interesting but I never found any info on it.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 11, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Yessir, growing in organic super soil. Got watered today for the first time since May 6th, she’s really digging it. Raised the light up a couple of inches too, she looks like she’s wanting to chase the light upwards now a few hours later. Probably could have stood to be watered a day or two earlier but I really like to stay cautious with soil.


Did you mix up the soil yourself or buy it? I’m thinking organic super soil is the direction I want to go for my next round, but not sure whether I want to mix up soil myself or buy something like m3 Michigan mix.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> How was jungle spice? Looked interesting but I never found any info on it.


I personally think the Jungle Spice is a sleeper. One of those freebies that most people just tucked away. What reports I have seen have been great, but not many reports out there like ya said. I have kept her around for two years for good reason. She yields very well, the taste and smell is a lil spicy with a hash undertone, and the high is sedative. To anyone that has the Jungle Spice, pop some and thank me later lol. Same with Synergy.


----------



## DocofRock (May 12, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Did you mix up the soil yourself or buy it? I’m thinking organic super soil is the direction I want to go for my next round, but not sure whether I want to mix up soil myself or buy something like m3 Michigan mix.


I purchased it and slightly amended it. It’s Kind Soil base (I don’t have the space, time, or required privacy nor the need for a huge enough amount to make it myself at this point). Kind states that it is water only, with no need to amend. However, I’ve found that the pH is just a bit on the higher side (8.3 or so from my slurry). There is also no mag sulfate in the mixture. That said, I’ve added in some epsom (just a bit, over time) and maybe a half tbs of elemental sulfur/gypsum to slowly bring pH down a bit. I did the “layer” technique. My base medium is Roots Organic (which had a pH of 6.5 per slurry and seems to be FANTASTIC soil).

I also pasteurize all of my soil before taking it into my tent (wrote about my process and rationale a few pages back). That said, I didn’t see any bugs or contaminants in the Kind or the Roots while preparing my medium, but I am just a little obsessive about pest prevention and cleanliness now, especially with any soil-based media.

Speaking of that... my girls got watered for the first time in several days yesterday, and then foliar sprayed with Azamax/Castille soap mixture at 6.6 pH last night right before lights out, and my god they liked all of it! She’s already sucked half the damn water out of the medium since yesterday, which is astounding. For the record, she is about at the end of her 3rd week from seed. 



I also have plants in coco coir, including another BBnC. Don’t know if it’s the medium or different pheno, but she has a lot more space between nodes and is also growing rapidly. Good genetics from Useful here. Let me know if you want any more info about the SS mix, jdoorn.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 12, 2019)

Blueberries n Chocolate at the beginning of week 7. Flipping to flower soon 



1/2 of the Tranquil Chocolates that made it


----------



## trapdevil (May 12, 2019)

Here’s the other DDS I’ve got in veg.

Leaves look kinda odd, not sure why.

But starting to stretch and grow quicker for sure.

Both the DDS are in the same tray getting fed the same stuff, funny how a few one the plants ( this dds included) the leaves look kinda odd to me but others in the same try they look a lot more normal to me. Assuming just genetics?


----------



## TWest65 (May 12, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Here’s the other DDS I’ve got in veg.
> 
> Leaves look kinda odd, not sure why.
> 
> ...


Interesting leaf margins, but most interesting is the ladybug (or asian beetle) you have guarding the plant.

Edited for spelling


----------



## trapdevil (May 12, 2019)

Haha yes ladybugs / asian beetles like my grow room, i like them too. like my little pest control


----------



## pthobson (May 12, 2019)

Any ideas guys? Day 39/40 of flower. Double dipped strawberries. Happening mainly on upper growth. No pests visible.


----------



## DocofRock (May 12, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Any ideas guys? Day 39/40 of flower. Double dipped strawberries. Happening mainly on upper growth. No pests visible.


I’m curious - are you running coco coir? What about RO water? Looks like a calcium def to me. What is your source water composition/nute regimen/medium? Are you using Ozone or anything by chance? As many details as you can would be helpful, and pH as well. Beautiful flowers!


----------



## outliergenetix (May 13, 2019)

as you can see here the one pheno of jabbas x ssdd is a true 'outlier' in regards to frost. she exceded the other 4 jabbas x ssdd and everything else in the garden. the vanilla kush i had is close but useful wins 

first pic is zoomed out so you can see how frosty it is comapred to other stuff, also i am not using a flash or anythign. this is just regular room lighting. she is in the front middle as if i had to say.

second pic is her up close

third pic is second place vanilla kush


----------



## Dude74 (May 13, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> one pheno of jabbas x ssdd is a true 'outlier' in regards to frost.


That’s nice, I hope everyone here finds one that frosty! Personally, have 6 packs to hunt, lol
But, fear not, I have help.....


----------



## outliergenetix (May 13, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> That’s nice, I hope everyone here finds one that frosty! Personally, have 6 packs to hunt, lol
> But, fear not, I have help.....


i am sure you will find many. 3 of the 5 i grew are very frosy on the nugs, this one just frosted out allot of leaves to. they do seem like a trimmers nightmare tho....good thing for me i ordered some sifting screens to trim on and i'm dying to use em lol 
oh i wanted to ad 2 of the five are gonna need another cpl weeks, i'd say 10 in total so they may frost up later. they are week 8 rn


----------



## THT (May 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Any ideas guys? Day 39/40 of flower. Double dipped strawberries. Happening mainly on upper growth. No pests visible.


Looks like maybe a ph issue. Hard to say without more info, but when I let my ph get too high, or too low, I get similar looking issues


----------



## THT (May 13, 2019)

4 of 6 tranquil chocolate are above ground. Still holding out some hope for the last two but it's looking grim. I'll post a few pics once I get them all situated.


----------



## THT (May 13, 2019)

Bag of oranges growing strong and moving into flower, nothing much to note yet, it's been rather tolerant with me and my lack of attention.


----------



## DocofRock (May 13, 2019)

So I think I love coco coir. Finally getting the hang of it. Here’s my coco BBnC after getting a haircut. I thought I saw fert residue on my fabric pot... but it’s roots busting through the fawking bag plus what appears to be mycorrhizae colonies bursting out as well. Either that or I have a serious problem


----------



## diggs99 (May 13, 2019)

blueberry and chocolate

9/10 sprouted and all seem to be doing well.

It's my first time in coco , so this is also a learning expierence. They are still under the cfls for another few days before I'll move them under some t5s for a week or two while my other plants are finishing up.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 13, 2019)

All 4 DDS germ
3 TC got small tails.. so I’ll check back on them tomorrow


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 13, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> All 4 DDS germ
> 3 TC got small tails.. so I’ll check back on them tomorrow
> View attachment 4332851


I LOVE seein them newborns!!! Nice!!!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 13, 2019)

BOO 1 in veg. Picked up an air pot from the local hydro store. Ive never seen growth so thick and so fast.. I’m gonna get more.. 

  
BOO 2 untopped. 6 days in the flower tent in just a little 1 gallon. 

 
Chocolate diesel x orange cookies couple weeks in. Flower tent is at max capacity!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 13, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> BOO 1 in veg. Picked up an air pot from the local hydro store. Ive never seen growth so thick and so fast.. I’m gonna get more..
> 
> View attachment 4332859 View attachment 4332861
> BOO 2 untopped. 6 days in the flower tent in just a little 1 gallon.
> ...


NICE!!! That Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel looks just like my Orange Cookie cut!! You are gonna enjoy that one fer sure. Give her a good stem rub and tell me what ya smell.........please.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! That Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel looks just like my Orange Cookie cut!! You are gonna enjoy that one fer sure. Give her a good stem rub and tell me what ya smell.........please.


smells orangey but not like an orange, more like a clementine or tangerine. Almost like if they made a tangerine deodorant if that makes any sense haha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 13, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> smells orangey but not like an orange, more like a clementine or tangerine. Almost like if they made a tangerine deodorant if that makes any sense haha.


Thanks a bunch.........made sense to me. Please keep us updated as you progress.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch.........made sense to me. Please keep us updated as you progress.


Will do! The structure on this thing is like a rock. Nice thick stems that dont move at all. One of the better structured plants Ive grown in a while!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 13, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Will do! The structure on this thing is like a rock. Nice thick stems that dont move at all. One of the better structured plants Ive grown in a while!


Thank you.

Yeah, both the Orange Cookie and Chocolate Diesel have pretty strong branches/structure. They sure do seem to mesh well together. A bunch of other folks that have grown them have found the same, and have had great results with the end product.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 13, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Will do! The structure on this thing is like a rock. Nice thick stems that dont move at all. One of the better structured plants Ive grown in a while!


thats how mine is as well. Its growing like a monster, the tallest plant in the tent but ample noding to match its growth. its quite impressive.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> thats how mine is as well. Its growing like a monster, the tallest plant in the tent but ample noding to match its growth. its quite impressive.


Sweet!!! Thanks for posting that info my friend.


----------



## klx (May 14, 2019)

GG#4 1 & GG#4 2 about 10 days old. Let us all bow our heads and take a moment for GG#4 3 that lost the will to go on.

The plants are much greener irl the wb on the camera must have been off. Too stoned and blind to notice


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> BOO 1 in veg. Picked up an air pot from the local hydro store. Ive never seen growth so thick and so fast.. I’m gonna get more..
> 
> View attachment 4332859 View attachment 4332861
> BOO 2 untopped. 6 days in the flower tent in just a little 1 gallon.
> ...


I can't wait to set my gear up... A few more days and I should be ready to go!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! That Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel looks just like my Orange Cookie cut!! You are gonna enjoy that one fer sure. Give her a good stem rub and tell me what ya smell.........please.


Mine was oranges and gas


----------



## Indoorpro (May 14, 2019)

Ok 3 of the 4 TC testers germ... waiting on the 4th


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yeah, both the Orange Cookie and Chocolate Diesel have pretty strong branches/structure. They sure do seem to mesh well together. A bunch of other folks that have grown them have found the same, and have had great results with the end product.


From what i remember the oc x cd and gg x cd branches/structure were really strong... Had to take my vacation and didn't get to see the end results... They had so much potential...


----------



## Houstini (May 14, 2019)

Gifted 1 female to a close family friend. I’ll have to get a good look at them tomorrow. Last I checked I had 3 females, 2 males, and 2 unknown. Transplant and OP the rest! @Useful Seeds i got some to shoot back to ya in a minute or 2. Killer freebie, great f4 selection here. I’ll have to throw a goji pinesoul cut and a few others in there when they all flower out


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 15, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Gifted 1 female to a close family friend. I’ll have to get a good look at them tomorrow. Last I checked I had 3 females, 2 males, and 2 unknown. Transplant and OP the rest! @Useful Seeds i got some to shoot back to ya in a minute or 2. Killer freebie, great f4 selection here. I’ll have to throw a goji pinesoul cut and a few others in there when they all flower out View attachment 4333593


Yeah buddy, the A-11 is a great line fer sure. Good on you for making more  I did an OGKB x A-ll that i'm going to hunt through for an f2 select for future release.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 15, 2019)

Day 1 for all 4 DDS 
Day 1 for 1 TC


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Gifted 1 female to a close family friend. I’ll have to get a good look at them tomorrow. Last I checked I had 3 females, 2 males, and 2 unknown. Transplant and OP the rest! @Useful Seeds i got some to shoot back to ya in a minute or 2. Killer freebie, great f4 selection here. I’ll have to throw a goji pinesoul cut and a few others in there when they all flower out View attachment 4333593


Amazing plants...


----------



## THT (May 15, 2019)

4 TC testers in the veg tent, one sprout is a bit of a runt but she'll pull through


----------



## diggs99 (May 16, 2019)

Day 8 for majority of these babies since sprouting. 3 of them were couple days behind

Blueberries and chocolate


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 16, 2019)

THT said:


> 4 TC testers in the veg tent, one sprout is a bit of a runt but she'll pull through
> View attachment 4334135


It kinda bugs me at first when I get one or two that lag behind. I have a couple of Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve that sprouted a lil slower than the rest of the group. I will wait awhile and see how they progress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Dude74 (May 16, 2019)

91 Christmas bud stinking up the whole place...thanks @Useful Seeds! 

Orange fire cookie smelling like some orange peal (this was my first ever useful purchase) fat nugs present, orange smell, great look, and finished the fastest out of the other 5 I had (have) going.


----------



## THT (May 16, 2019)

Slow sprout is better than no sprout @Useful Seeds, they didnt need any help at least. I chalk it up to them still being so fresh.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 16, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 91 Christmas bud stinking up the whole place...thanks @Useful Seeds!
> 
> Orange fire cookie smelling like some orange peal (this was my first ever useful purchase) fat nugs present, orange smell, great look, and finished the fastest out of the other 5 I had (have) going.


NICE!! I really love the stinky ones!!! 

So glad to hear that yer first purchase has been a positive experience, and yer support is very much appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 16, 2019)

THT said:


> Slow sprout is better than no sprout @Useful Seeds, they didnt need any help at least. I chalk it up to them still being so fresh.


You have a valid point.....I get impatient at times. Pop dammit!!!! LOL


----------



## Indoorpro (May 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It kinda bugs me at first when I get one or two that lag behind. I have a couple of Lucky Charms x Black Lime Reserve that sprouted a lil slower than the rest of the group. I will wait awhile and see how they progress. Thanks for the update.


All sprouted @Useful Seeds so it’s 8 for 8 .. i did soak a extra TC and that sprouted also lol so all
Together is 9 for 9 ...


----------



## althor (May 16, 2019)

Mint chocolate trip:

Had one just break the surface of the soil few days ago. First set of true leaves, one side has 1 leaf (like normal) other side has 3 leafs (abnormal). Is this something common with this strain? If so, is it a good thing?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 16, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> All sprouted @Useful Seeds so it’s 8 for 8 .. i did soak a extra TC and that sprouted also lol so all
> Together is 9 for 9 ...


SWEET!!! Thanks a bunch for the update. Cant wait to see what ya find.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You have a valid point.....I get impatient at times. Pop dammit!!!! LOL


Come out that goddammed house right now!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2019)

Dream Beaver f2's, Fire OG f2's, NDNguys preservation bud, and my own chuck all hit pods last night, 2nd round with useful gear and I am excited! The orange cookie x choco diesels are looking fantastic, super vigerous and strong, along with Dank Sinatra. Apollo 11 f2's are just packing on frost and citrus stink. Cannot wait to chop them down and reveg to take a clone. 

happy friday ya'll, dont get hurt at work and enjoy your weekend. 

edit: also has anybody smoked the 1979 xmas bud yet? whats it like?


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You have a valid point.....I get impatient at times. Pop dammit!!!! LOL



Every so often those little stunad plants turn out to be gems


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

THT said:


> 4 TC testers in the veg tent, one sprout is a bit of a runt but she'll pull through
> View attachment 4334135


I bet the smallest one top dead center of the picture 

Will be the pheno you enjoy the most


----------



## outliergenetix (May 17, 2019)

took some quick pics of a mint chocolate trip in flower the other short one for comparison if a jabbas stash f2 from schwaggy. buth were flipped 4/20 so a little less than a month. i'll be branch pollinating this weekend to make f2s of the mint choc trip and f3s of the jabbas. i already took the pollen and killed the males


----------



## pthobson (May 17, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries day 43 12/12 looking and smelling very nice fellas. One seems to lean chocolate covered strawberries and the other chocolate diesel. Thanks again useful


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Double dipped strawberries day 43 12/12 looking and smelling very nice fellas. One seems to lean chocolate covered strawberries and the other chocolate diesel. Thanks again useful


strawberry cough? or nah do u know what berry it is crossed with?


----------



## pthobson (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> strawberry cough? or nah do u know what berry it is crossed with?


Chocolate covered strawberries from I think exotic. F2 from useful. 
Cross of starfighter f2 and fire alien black.
Definitely got hints of a freshly picked fruit/strawberry when pruning.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (May 17, 2019)

Bag of Oranges outdoors at about 7 weeks. Good structure, healthy. Stem rub is interesting. So what if it was a little slow germinating.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

althor said:


> Mint chocolate trip:
> 
> Had one just break the surface of the soil few days ago. First set of true leaves, one side has 1 leaf (like normal) other side has 3 leafs (abnormal). Is this something common with this strain? If so, is it a good thing?


The Mint Chocolate Trip has shown a few unique traits in some of the seed. Check this lady out, take a good look.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The Mint Chocolate Trip has shown a few unique traits in some of the seed. Check this lady out, take a good look.
> 
> View attachment 4334726 View attachment 4334727 View attachment 4334728 View attachment 4334729


now imma need to take a closer look at mine this weekend when i pull em out of the closet to pollinate em. that's pretty cool the stems have "pistils"
is that happening on the fan leaf only or the main stem to?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> now imma need to take a closer look at mine htis weekend when i pull em out of the closet to pollinate em. that's pretty cool the stems have "pistils"
> is that happening on the fan leaf only or the main stem to?


I think the flowers are just growing on the petioles. Pretty dang cool if ya ask me.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I think the flowers are just growing on the petioles. Pretty dang cool if ya ask me.


R those fems or regs?


----------



## outliergenetix (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I think the flowers are just growing on the petioles. Pretty dang cool if ya ask me.


personally i love the structure of this strain man. i hope she is killer smoke because it would be a pleasure to grow this one for many years. the leaf ratio is perfect and it stacks nice to. i like it when there is a little space between nodes, enough to make trimming esasier. this strain seems like the perfect trimmers cut lol. quit the opposite of those jabbas x ssdd. those are not ones you would want to trim, more like a hashplant


----------



## outliergenetix (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> R those fems or regs?


regs the ones i got from him


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> R those fems or regs?


They are regs.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are regs.


TY males really dislike my temps are too stable so I will most likely get 9/10 more female

They should all make some wonderful smells


----------



## Dude74 (May 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Chocolate covered strawberries from I think exotic. F2 from useful.
> Cross of starfighter f2 and fire alien black.
> Definitely got hints of a freshly picked fruit/strawberry when pruning.


I was wondering were all the darkness came from in my chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies. Not sure if I shared this already, but here is mine next to a bodhi plant.  Good info bud, thanks.


----------



## pthobson (May 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I was wondering were all the darkness came from in my chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies. Not sure if I shared this already, but here is mine next to a bodhi plant. View attachment 4334746 Good info bud, thanks.


Damn nice! She’s a dark lady. Just so happens that the DDS leaning toward the chocolate covered strawberries is the darker of the two and damn she’s frosty as can be.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are regs.


Hes got some killer fem seeds in his catalog though... All of his stuff is official like a referee's whistle!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I was wondering were all the darkness came from in my chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies. Not sure if I shared this already, but here is mine next to a bodhi plant. View attachment 4334746 Good info bud, thanks.


 Some chunky flowers right there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some chunky flowers right there.


Yeah really nice


----------



## THT (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I bet the smallest one top dead center of the picture
> 
> Will be the pheno you enjoy the most


We'll keep a close eye on #2 for sure. My experience is also the same with runts!


----------



## Dude74 (May 17, 2019)

Thank ya.....kinda sad I was running my 600’s at 50% and the temps were so hot. They are revegging for another go later hopefully in a better environment. 

On a side note: GLG just arrived


----------



## outliergenetix (May 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Thank ya.....kinda sad I was running my 600’s at 50% and the temps were so hot. They are revegging for another go later hopefully in a better environment.
> 
> On a side note: GLG just arrivedView attachment 4334813


nice freebie to


----------



## althor (May 17, 2019)

White Lotus X White Biker...
fire.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2019)

Nobody has smoked xmas tree bud yet?! I've been digging but I havent found any reports yet.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nobody has smoked xmas tree bud yet?! I've been digging but I havent found any reports yet.


Need about 3-4 more weeks here.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nobody has smoked xmas tree bud yet?! I've been digging but I havent found any reports yet.


you have been smoking it? i haven't grown out a female yet. got a brief smoke report if so? is it pine etc?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nobody has smoked xmas tree bud yet?! I've been digging but I havent found any reports yet.


I smoked a bunch of it, after gettin all the seeds out....lol. I tell ya what, it certainly was not something you would want to toke on in the mornin. I stink at descriptions, but I would love to run some for some sensi bud do do a better evaluation.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I smoked a bunch of it, after gettin all the seeds out....lol. I tell ya what, it certainly was not something you would want to toke on in the mornin. I stink at descriptions, but I would love to run some for some sensi bud do do a better evaluation.





BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Need about 3-4 more weeks here.





outliergenetix said:


> you have been smoking it? i haven't grown out a female yet. got a brief smoke report if so? is it pine etc?


Thanks for the responses yall. No I have not smoked it yet, just popped the seeds last night. Useful, would you say that it is true to the name at all, and has a piney taste to it? Its pretty hard hitting?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks for the responses yall. No I have not smoked it yet, just popped the seeds last night. Useful, would you say that it is true to the name at all, and has a piney taste to it? Its pretty hard hitting?


I would say it is very true to it's name fer sure.The smell and taste is straight up pine/pine sol cleaner. And it hits pretty dang good. Not the most potent out there, but very relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Thank ya.....kinda sad I was running my 600’s at 50% and the temps were so hot. They are revegging for another go later hopefully in a better environment.
> 
> On a side note: GLG just arrivedView attachment 4334813


are those shwaggy beans fems?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> are those shwaggy beans fems?


The Schwaggy seeds are regs.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The Schwaggy seeds are regs.


I think that is seedsofcompassion cross and ty 

That cross just sounds like i want it 

I had a bunch of seedsofcompassion stolen from me ecto cooler was one of them

People get jelly and steal your beans after you teach them how to grow and they think they know everything 

Do not show people where you store your beans

all it takes is one degererate to take your beans and trust me stolen beans take long time to get over


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I think that is seedsofcompassion cross and ty
> 
> That cross just sounds like i want it
> 
> ...


Yep, he made those using Seeds of Compassion Ecto Cooler. Sorry about yer seeds being stolen. I kept a pack of that Ecto Cooler cross, if you want them, you can have them. I have soooo much goin on at the moment, I would rather you grow em, than them sit in my refrigerator.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yep, he made those using Seeds of Compassion Ecto Cooler. Sorry about yer seeds being stolen. I kept a pack of that Ecto Cooler cross, if you want them, you can have them. I have soooo much goin on at the moment, I would rather you grow em, than them sit in my refrigerator.


Awesome I appreciate it. Set them aside for me and after I get those stickers out (next week) I will remind you 

Very cool tytyty


----------



## DocofRock (May 17, 2019)

Update from early week 4 of veg BBnC (2 soil 1 coco):

Girls have definitely been through some stress, but they just keep wanting to live despite my screw ups. Everything had been progressing along explosively, but I was pushing a bit too hard on the plants. When I was trying to dial in my PPFD (with a $15 lux meter, the conversion based on HLG specs, etc etc etc), I (once again) overestimated the power of these quantum boards. God. Dammit.

Leaves started to wilt and displaying signs of N toxicity. Basically, let me just sum it up to this.... doing DIY with QB’s, research needs to be done on electrical physics. I can confirm, in veg, plants do NOT need 2x HLG QB260 kits in a 4x4, even at 30” and half power. Also, wattage is a garbage metric for evaluating/calculating PPFD. Annnddd finally, if you’re gonna screw with some of the most photosynthetically efficient lights out there, you really need a proper quantum meter. It’s really easy to go from optimal to excess with these lights.

Well, my SQ-520 quantum meter comes in this week, but in the interim, I’ve concluded that the drivers in this kit paired with only 2x 288 boards/kit are extremely goddamned efficient. Literally, you cannot decrease the output from the lamps enough to be able to run more than 1 in a 4x4 for veg. Even at 30-40 inches. I have just completely turned off my other fixture until flower. 1 QB260 kit at 30” is plenty to veg with.

At any rate, after causing a massively high VPD, extreme drought, and jamming PAR down these plants’ throats, I started to experience straight up wilting. Not dropping, but dry, papery, curling type wilting (+N toxicity - both in soil and in coco, telling me this was environmental). I probably could have pushed if I kept the VPD within range, but temps got to 77-81 with RH in the high 40’s-low 50’s while being massively over lit. Moral? QBs = don’t fux with these without a really good idea of basic electrical physics and the properties of light. Watts = useless measurement. We need to evaluate in volts/amps, and do some good solid par mapping.

Anyway, I gave the girls a pretty aggressive pruning, including snipping (removing only the damaged parts) leaves that had more than 50% viable tissue to preserve their ability to photosynthesize temporarily as new and healthy leaves refill the canopy. All in all, after fixing the light intensity/distance/VPD issues, the ladies are starting to rapidly grow again, with all new leaves looking healthy. This issue affected my Strawberry Nuggets Auto (Mephisto) seedlings as well, though I was able to intervene early and correct the environmental problems and subsequent nutrient issues (calcium def) as well. Everything in the tent has resumed healthy growth, and I’ll be making use of my Quantum Meter and humidity controllers from here out. Anyway, here’s some pics. Other than that small setback, training is going well and these ladies are going to make a LOT of colas.

 

Got myself a nice little seed stash too... through I need some more Useful’s! If I can abuse other strains half as much as I can these, I’m sure they all have wonderful genetics.


----------



## Dude74 (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nobody has smoked xmas tree bud yet?! I've been digging but I havent found any reports yet.


I’ll be able to tell you in a month or two.


BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Need about 3-4 more weeks here.


same here, lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I think that is seedsofcompassion cross and ty
> 
> That cross just sounds like i want it
> 
> ...


Jesus dude, this entire post is the biggest goddamn opsec breach I"ve ever read.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2019)

So those of you who are all a good bit into flower now on the NDN guy xmas tree, do you have any reccomendations for training? Should I just run her straight, or top a few times? I"m thinking this run I'm going to run a few more, smaller plants, so i think i'm shooting for no more than 6 weeks of veg.


----------



## DocofRock (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Jesus dude, this entire post is the biggest goddamn opsec breach I"ve ever read.


I actually had to look up “opspec” and “opspec breach”. Haha


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Awesome I appreciate it. Set them aside for me and after I get those stickers out (next week) I will remind you
> 
> Very cool tytyty


They are yours, please remind me as I get a touch of oldtimers from time to time.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So those of you who are all a good bit into flower now on the NDN guy xmas tree, do you have any reccomendations for training? Should I just run her straight, or top a few times? I"m thinking this run I'm going to run a few more, smaller plants, so i think i'm shooting for no more than 6 weeks of veg.


These were topped only once,yeah only once at the 6th node.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Jesus dude, this entire post is the biggest goddamn opsec breach I"ve ever read.


I moved to usa in 2009 and do not really care what people think about my typing skillz


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I moved to usa in 2009 and do not really care what people think about my typing skillz


I don't think he was referring to the way you type. Opsec is a military term for operations security so I'm guessing he meant you need to keep an eye on your friends and enemies. 

Just a miscommunication.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think he was referring to the way you type. Opsec is a military term for operations security so I'm guessing he meant you need to keep an eye on your friends and enemies.
> 
> Just a miscommunication.


I do not know what means just assume make fun that i cant form a proper sentence if so i wrong


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I moved to usa in 2009 and do not really care what people think about my typing skillz


You speak english just fine. I'm referring to you doing things like A. letting people know you grow. B. Letting people know where your stash is C. trusting people at all. 

OPsec just stands for OPerational Security. Your Opsec was very poor. Your communication skills are great. I would have had no idea if you hadnt mentioned taht.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I moved to usa in 2009 and do not really care what people think about my typing skillz


No no no, big misunderstanding is all man. @thenotsoesoteric hit the nail on the head for ya. @reallybigjesusfreak is a good guy and was not pokin at ya at all. I know that there is a language barrier at play/sayings ect.........but you are surrounded by good people here.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 17, 2019)

Heeeeeere's Johnny, lol!

I hope that worked, it sure took long enough!


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So those of you who are all a good bit into flower now on the NDN guy xmas tree, do you have any reccomendations for training? Should I just run her straight, or top a few times? I"m thinking this run I'm going to run a few more, smaller plants, so i think i'm shooting for no more than 6 weeks of veg.


I topped one to clone (it rooted well, no problems), she was a slow grower in veg with little stretch in flower mode. Needed some defoliating. Half way through flower, strong sweet lemon smells, not much pine yet, suspect that will come on as she ripens. Next run, I'm going to let her veg a little longer.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> You speak english just fine. I'm referring to you doing things like A. letting people know you grow. B. Letting people know where your stash is C. trusting people at all.
> 
> OPsec just stands for OPerational Security. Your Opsec was very poor. Your communication skills are great. I would have had no idea if you hadnt mentioned taht.


Got a bunch of employees so its a grey area and not just as easy as that but yeah i had to learn from mistakes and make changes


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 17, 2019)

Here’s my Xmas bud clone. Just did a little trimming, but she fills up nicely. Slow veg though, but I’m fine with it. Too many clones and seedlings. Need some slow growers


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No no no, big misunderstanding is all man. @thenotsoesoteric hit the nail on the head for ya. @reallybigjesusfreak is a good guy and was not pokin at ya at all. I know that there is a language barrier at play/sayings ect.........but you are surrounded by good people here.


That it why i just said that i dont care in general i didnt mean to like attack the poster or direct as a comeback 

I understand what was meant now and he is correct for most part i just didnt understand


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> You speak english just fine. I'm referring to you doing things like A. letting people know you grow. B. Letting people know where your stash is C. trusting people at all.
> 
> OPsec just stands for OPerational Security. Your Opsec was very poor. Your communication skills are great. I would have had no idea if you hadnt mentioned taht.


learn something new everyday I never knew what that meant but yeah your correct


----------



## althor (May 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So those of you who are all a good bit into flower now on the NDN guy xmas tree, do you have any reccomendations for training? Should I just run her straight, or top a few times? I"m thinking this run I'm going to run a few more, smaller plants, so i think i'm shooting for no more than 6 weeks of veg.


 Mine is an absolute bush with only one topping. It is only about 14 inches tall and a jungle. A bunch of branches and tons of small, sharp, serrated leaves.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

althor said:


> Mine is an absolute bush with only one topping. It is only about 14 inches tall and a jungle. A bunch of branches and tons of small, sharp, serrated leaves.


thanks for sharing any smells?


----------



## althor (May 18, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> thanks for sharing any smells?


 Right now it is wintergreen


----------



## TWest65 (May 18, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> ...Watts= useless measurement. We need to evaluate in volts/amps...


I know what you meant by that, and maybe it's because I'm high, but I found it pretty funny.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 18, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Got a bunch of employees so its a grey area and not just as easy as that but yeah i had to learn from mistakes and make changes


gotcha. if your operation employs people thats a little different. I just meant legal grow or now, Johnny Law is far from the only person you gotta watch out for. Rippers, snitches, and everyone in between. Cool yeah, i wasnt trying to be a dick or make fun of you. Honestly just concerned for peoples safety. Glad we can move forward. 

Thanks everybody for all the info on the xmas bud. I have 2 XmASS's in flower and they are looking really similair. I also grew normal ASS before and it had some really bushy growth like that. Not that extreme, but i can see that 1979 xmas compacted it even further. Super excited for both of those.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 18, 2019)

k folks branch pollination @ day 28 . figured i would throw up a pic of the 6 mint choc trips out of their chamber. 4 in one pic 2 in the other followed by some before and after in the chamber pics. the second chamber pic is missing my jabbas stash plants as i am still piollinating them. i have them removed atm. i will be posting those pics in schwaggy's thread

the outlier here is the tall one. it even smells different. has a pepper smell while others have a musty damp smell with 2 having some fruit undertone with the mustiness


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 18, 2019)

Hey hey. How did it take me song long to get in here!? What was I doing all of 2018?
I'm still about 160 pages back, but wanted to post that I have a confirmed female A-11 f4 from useful and 2 unsexed Rickys(orange cookies x choc diesel @Useful Seeds gear bagseeds from Amos' run). Will be popping more of your gear soon.

Now, back to page 38.

Edit to add pic for structure. Topped earlier this week.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (May 18, 2019)

Not the best pic of this Banana Kush but thought I would show it before taking cuts today.

Nearly 9 weeks. I was out of town & it missed its 2nd topping. outdoors in an urban environment I try to stay under 8 ft, this is about 6 ft including pot & has not begun the stretch yet.

I will need to make some cuts. I have one other going that is about half this size.


----------



## pthobson (May 18, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey hey. How did it take me song long to get in here!? What was I doing all of 2018?
> I'm still about 160 pages back, but wanted to post that I have a confirmed female A-11 f4 from useful and 2 unsexed Rickys(orange cookies x choc diesel bagseeds from Amos). Will be popping more of your gear soon.
> 
> Now, back to page 38.


alot of good and interesting info through this thread I’d read it all.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 18, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey hey. How did it take me song long to get in here!? What was I doing all of 2018?
> I'm still about 160 pages back, but wanted to post that I have a confirmed female A-11 f4 from useful and 2 unsexed Rickys(orange cookies x choc diesel bagseeds from Amos). Will be popping more of your gear soon.
> 
> Now, back to page 38.


Ha ha!!! What the heck took ya so long.....?? Just pokin fun, welcome!!!!


----------



## trapdevil (May 18, 2019)

Lots of useful going at the moment, in many different stages.

All 4 of the smaller ones are useful. Double dipped strawberries and Tranquil.

The ones on the right are also DDS the front and back one. Very different phenos


These are all babies, obviously, but a mix of Tranquil, DDS, another chocolate cross, spacing the name at the moment. Popped in 3 days and now in rockwool for veg.

Photos during dark period.

I’ve got lots of chocolate flavors going. 

Thinking of getting a banana n oranges for next round? any suggestions? Looking for something kinda fruity??


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Ha ha!!! What the heck took ya so long.....?? Just pokin fun, welcome!!!!


No sh*t, right?!!? A good bubby's been on me for a while. Thanks for the welcome! 


pthobson said:


> alot of good and interesting info through this thread I’d read it all.


Yes, sir. Very good vibes from useful and the supporters of this thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 2 unsexed Rickys(orange cookies x choc diesel bagseeds from Amos).


@Useful Seeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 18, 2019)

Grown to perfection by someone who wishes to remain anonymous.


----------



## trapdevil (May 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Grown to perfection by someone who wishes to remain anonymous.
> View attachment 4335471


Drooling, hope mine come out half as good


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 18, 2019)

Dropped 3x Tranquil Choc's on May Day, that would be the 1st for you non- pagans. One cracked in the shot glass after 24 hrs. They went into bumwad between 2 plates on top of the powered up VCR, lol!

The one that cracked, took off, and shucked it's husk but was one of the skinnier sprouts I've seen. The other 2x were slacking off, so i gave them a bit of a squeeze, and one came out the next day.
 

I gave the last one another squeeze, and it wasn't sure what the hell was going on...am I coming or going, lol!
 

They all went into solo cups of coco... and the first one to pop disappeared!!!

So, here we are, 17 days after they were seeds and wondering if Useful changed milkmen during the inception, lol!

 

A buddy's doing the other 3x, I'll get them up... if they haven't disappeared, too, lol!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @Useful Seeds


I figured most following along would have figured that out, but I edited my previous post, just in case.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I figured most following along would have figured that out, but I edited my previous post, just in case.


Ha aha etc...I wasn't correcting you at all. Just giving @Useful Seeds a friendly elbow.

It will all become clear as you progress thru the thread, amigo.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha aha etc...I wasn't correcting you at all. Just giving @Useful Seeds a friendly elbow.
> 
> It will all become clear as you progress thru the thread, amigo.


Perdon por no estar informado.
I should have known there was more than meets the eye, with you my friend. 

Now, back to page 38.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 18, 2019)

Dank sinatra Dank Sinatra  XmAss XmAss Orange cookies orange cookies Orange cookies.

Flipped on April 28th so we’re about 2 weeks into flower. Orange cookies already smells like orange tic tags, and XmAss smells great just can’t oinpoint it yet. theres another orange cookies and XmAss, and everything got a good defoliation today. I just took these photos before deciding i'd rather listen to music than take photos, lol. I'll get the rest later. Theres also the two apollo's and my chuck and a haog x ssdd but that plant got thrashed by accident so It'll jsut be butter/hash.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 18, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds you have some really quality products/f2 programs going on, and I appreciate you and everything you do. Thanks!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Grown to perfection by someone who wishes to remain anonymous.
> View attachment 4335471


Very nice pheno.


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

Alrighty then. After dialing in some environmental problems (and spending more money on this hobby, lol), back on track. When you watch your girls grow for hours a day, it can feel like it’s slow. Having looked back to just Thursday, it’s easy to see that they are indeed still making significant progress. Plan is to veg all 3x of my BBnC for 6 MORE weeks (so 11 weeks total?) while I’m growing the Strawberry Nuggets Autos through to harvest. I donno what you get when you veg a photoperiod plant indoors (size-wise) for nearly 3 months, but I guess we’ll see! 

Here’s a few shots


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

Has anyone grown blueberry and chocolate to harvest yet?


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Has anyone grown blueberry and chocolate to harvest yet?


Not yet, but it’s been a trooper. I can’t wait to get a SmartBee system at some point... manually controlling VPD, humidity, temp and having them align has been a bit of an ass pain. 

Here’s a couple more pics just for fun.

*Thursday* (I was like oh shit, gonna stress her out hard): 
 

*This* *Morning*:

 

This one I haven’t even talked about. She had a bizarre beginning and has been through 3 transplants now, and was basically just kinda stunted for a week, growing small leaves only. I kept having to top the vertical growth because the growth tips and leaves below were so tiny they weren’t getting any light or stretching out to find any due to too high PPFD/low VPD and probably some transplant shock. I said screw it, kept just watching and though I may use it as a test dummy plant. Well after fixing some of my issues, now she’s just started popping off hard. Will be interesting to see what happens with her:


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Not yet, but it’s been a trooper. I can’t wait to get a SmartBee system at some point... manually controlling VPD, humidity, temp and having them align has been a bit of an ass pain.



Oh this sounds interesting, im actually looking for a controller for temp and humidity right now, would love having the VPD option, cant imagine it being very cheap? lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha aha etc...I wasn't correcting you at all. Just giving @Useful Seeds a friendly elbow.
> 
> It will all become clear as you progress thru the thread, amigo.


I have a strange feelin I forgot something.......lol.


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds you have some really quality products/f2 programs going on, and I appreciate you and everything you do. Thanks!


Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate the kind words and support.


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Oh this sounds interesting, im actually looking for a controller for temp and humidity right now, would love having the VPD option, cant imagine it being very cheap? lol


Yeah, you imagine correctly. Their base system is AWESOME. The pro sensor gives light information (from little panels on the top of it), CO2, can do PPFD with an apogee par meter, temp, humidity, VPD. It’s also wireless and integrated with software. The system is $2600 though.... but check them out. Just google SmartBee.


----------



## pthobson (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Not yet, but it’s been a trooper. I can’t wait to get a SmartBee system at some point... manually controlling VPD, humidity, temp and having them align has been a bit of an ass pain.
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics just for fun.
> 
> ...


What’s your humidity and temp sitting at?


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Yeah, you imagine correctly. Their base system is AWESOME. The pro sensor gives light information (from little panels on the top of it), CO2, can do PPFD with an apogee par meter, temp, humidity, VPD. It’s also wireless and integrated with software. The system is $2600 though.... but check them out. Just google SmartBee.


I did , def an impressive system for sure. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

Blueberries and chocolate

Day 12 since sprout for majority. Few were later.

Just moved them into the 4x4 under 400w of MH

They will stay in here until my new lights show up and I can finalize the new room.


----------



## mistermagoo (May 19, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries 36 days of flower , 4 different plants from seed


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> What’s your humidity and temp sitting at?


I am aiming for around 60-65% (don’t wish to go over 65%) and 75-77 degrees max. 

Hey Useful, what is the flower time on BBnC? Not a ton of info I can find as it’s not in stock at a lot of places at the moment.


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I am aiming for around 60-65% (don’t wish to go over 65%) and 75-77 degrees max.
> 
> Hey Useful, what is the flower time on BBnC? Not a ton of info I can find as it’s not in stock at a lot of places at the moment.


If I'm not mistaken this strain wasn't grown, both parents were considered very stable and the baby seeds were born.

I was told back before I bought them to have a look at both parents lineage to get an idea

Blueberry hash plant
Chocolate diesel? I think, baked here at the moment and can't remember lol


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> If I'm not mistaken this strain wasn't grown, both parents were considered very stable and the baby seeds were born.
> 
> I was told back before I bought them to have a lookx at both parents lineage to get an idea
> 
> ...


So on Blueberry Hashplant, looks like 7-10 weeks, and the same with Choco diesel, so I guess that’s what I’ll anticipate. Seems so far away, especially with 6 week left planned in Veg.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I am aiming for around 60-65% (don’t wish to go over 65%) and 75-77 degrees max.
> 
> Hey Useful, what is the flower time on BBnC? Not a ton of info I can find as it’s not in stock at a lot of places at the moment.


I'm gonna say 9 weeks is gonna be yer sweet spot. This BBHP finishes in 8 weeks, the Chocolate Diesel takes 10.


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

Kinda cool that my baby BBnCs will be among the first lot grown to harvest. They will be flowering under 1440w of LED strips, in Coco, as long as i dont screw them up, it should be good lol

This is all still new to me if you couldnt tell lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Kinda cool that my baby BBnCs will be among the first lot grown to harvest. They will be flowering under 1440w of LED strips, in Coco, as long as i dont screw them up, it should be good lol
> 
> This is all still new to me if you couldnt tell lol


You got a thread for this??? I wanna cee this go down!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries 36 days of flower , 4 different plants from seed
> 
> View attachment 4335886 View attachment 4335888 View attachment 4335889 View attachment 4335891 View attachment 4335892


Man.... I love those colors... It's kinda like looking at fall leaves... And im colorblind!!!


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You got a thread for this??? I wanna cee this go down!!!


Not yet but I will be starting one right away.

New Lights aren't here yet and the babies are only 12 days old so hasn't been much to report.

I will def be logging everything here on riu tho for sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Not yet but I will be starting one right away.
> 
> New Lights aren't here yet and the babies are only 12 days old so hasn't been much to report.
> 
> I will def be logging everything here on riu tho for sure.


That's what's up!!! Can't wait to watch and learn...


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what's up!!! Can't wait to watch and learn...


I'd love you have you in there chatting it up with us and watching the journey.

Not sure I'm the best grower to follow for learning as I'm still pretty new to the game, but I will say this. I utilize some of the very best people on this site whenever I have too, so there's usually some good info floating around from those guys lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what's up!!! Can't wait to watch and learn...


Yo Frank, it is nice to see ya back. I was GUTTED for ya last year when ya had to get get rid of them lovely ladies and tear down. I can only imagine how you felt. My offer still stands my friend, if you need some love sent yer way let me know. Always happy to help out my fellow man.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I'd love you have you in there chatting it up with us and watching the journey.
> 
> Not sure I'm the best grower to follow for learning as I'm still pretty new to the game, but I will say this. I utilize some of the very best people on this site whenever I have too, so there's usually some good info floating around from those guys lol


Oh yeah i know!!! Useful is my main man!!! This is one of if not the best thread to learn from some knowledgeable people... Im still a noob,but i talk a lot and i ask a lot of questions... Lets ride!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yo Frank, it is nice to see ya back. I was GUTTED for ya last year when ya had to get get rid of them lovely ladies and tear down. I can only imagine how you felt. My offer still stands my friend, if you need some love sent yer way let me know. Always happy to help out my fellow man.


Yeah im still SICK about it... Well im back and im ready to attack!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah im still SICK about it... Well im back and im ready to attack!!!


In the voice of that guy who says it......" LET'S GET IT ON"!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> In the voice of that guy who says it......" LET'S GET IT ON"!!!!!! hahahahahaha


Mills Lane...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yo Frank, it is nice to see ya back. I was GUTTED for ya last year when ya had to get get rid of them lovely ladies and tear down. I can only imagine how you felt. My offer still stands my friend, if you need some love sent yer way let me know. Always happy to help out my fellow man.


I freaking love this guy!!!


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Kinda cool that my baby BBnCs will be among the first lot grown to harvest. They will be flowering under 1440w of LED strips, in Coco, as long as i dont screw them up, it should be good lol
> 
> This is all still new to me if you couldnt tell lol


I’m having much success with LEDs now that I’m focusing on VPD quite a bit. I’m having to drive my ambient temps up as well as humidity (which makes me nervous), but the plants are really responding. I’ve heard (and experienced) that cannabis likes a bit higher temps with LED. They are so effecient at emitting PAR that they don’t create much heat, which can cause problems with transpiration and nutrient uptake if you’re running in the low 70’s (in veg).


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

One of my auto babies, 14 days old. 

 

P.S. I would fux wit some Useful Autos hard. You ever considered adding a few to your lineup @Useful Seeds?


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Kinda cool that my baby BBnCs will be among the first lot grown to harvest. They will be flowering under 1440w of LED strips, in Coco, as long as i dont screw them up, it should be good lol
> 
> This is all still new to me if you couldnt tell lol


Diggs, you da man bro. Your first grow started around when I got into this hobby and I’ve been watching you progress so quickly, it’s awesome. Looking forward to experiencing this BBnC - you and I may he done around the same time.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> One of my auto babies, 14 days old.
> 
> View attachment 4336151
> 
> P.S. I would fux wit some Useful Autos hard. You ever considered adding a few to your lineup @Useful Seeds?


Um.............no. I get where some folks enjoy them for reasons pertaining to their situation/needs. I am just not going to walk down that road. And I will also mention that Mephisto has some great reviews regarding autos. It is just not something that I want to get into. Regs and fems keep me pretty busy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Um.............no. I get where some folks enjoy them for reasons pertaining to their situation/needs. I am just not going to walk down that road. And I will also mention that Mephisto has some great reviews regarding autos. It is just not something that I want to get into. Regs and fems keep me pretty busy.


Dude... Ive been trying FOR MONTHS!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> One of my auto babies, 14 days old.
> 
> View attachment 4336151
> 
> P.S. I would fux wit some Useful Autos hard. You ever considered adding a few to your lineup @Useful Seeds?


FORGETABOUTIT


----------



## diggs99 (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Diggs, you da man bro. Your first grow started around when I got into this hobby and I’ve been watching you progress so quickly, it’s awesome. Looking forward to experiencing this BBnC - you and I may he done around the same time.


Hey thanks man. Been a fun journey so far. Ill be starting a journal for the BBnC within the next couple days, pop by and say hi, throw some pics around, everyone is welcome


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2019)

auto's are gross. They're like your fat aunt who still smokes even thought the doctors have told her 10 times she needs to quit. No control.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> auto's are gross. They're like your fat aunt who still smokes even thought the doctors have told her 10 times she needs to quit. No control.


no comment...


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 19, 2019)

Couple of BOO, they love worm poop another great production from useful. Think I will take a couple clones and flower them .. wish I could put them outside for summer but with thieves, bugs , etc .. I'll just do inside .. save my autos for outside because I dont care what happens to them


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Um.............no..


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> auto's are gross. They're like your fat aunt who still smokes even thought the doctors have told her 10 times she needs to quit. No control.


Hahahah. I was getting impatient with the wait, wanted some bud in 75 days from seed. For what it’s worth, Strawberry Nuggets and most of what I’ve seen and heard of Mephisto looks pretty damn decent. It is nice to be able to abuse and train the hell out of these photos though. Looking forward to being able to compare the smoke, as I’m a new grower as well.


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Couple of BOO, they love worm poop another great production from useful. Think I will take a couple clones and flower them .. wish I could put them outside for summer but with thieves, bugs , etc .. I'll just do inside .. save my autos for outside because I dont care what happens to them View attachment 4336189


Look great!!


----------



## ky farmer (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> One of my auto babies, 14 days old.
> 
> View attachment 4336151
> 
> P.S. I would fux wit some Useful Autos hard. You ever considered adding a few to your lineup @Useful Seeds?


IF he made decent auto beans I bet he would sell the hell out of them,there good to put out a few for a very fast and early crop to take down befor the others are even starting to bud and still growing and getting bigger by the day.
.


----------



## ky farmer (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> no comment...


X2


----------



## DocofRock (May 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF he made decent auto beans I bet he would sell the hell out of them,there good to put out a few for a very fast and early crop to take down befor the others are even starting to bud and still growing and getting bigger by the day.
> .


Yeah. I understand that having to manage and breed yet another cultivar and screw with all the Ruderalis genes etc. would be a pain in the ass. At any rate, there are some good Auto breeders out there, but I bet your right. His autos would likely be fantastic and a great value. I’m new to the whole game, and I can see autos having benefits and disadvantages. For me though, it’s nice to have some in the tent, as I only have 1 tent, 4x4 for now. It’s good to run them alongside photos that are getting veg’d for an extended period. Especially when you’re running low on weed!


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Yeah. I understand that having to manage and breed yet another cultivar and screw with all the Ruderalis genes etc. would be a pain in the ass. At any rate, there are some good Auto breeders out there, but I bet your right. His autos would likely be fantastic and a great value. I’m new to the whole game, and I can see autos having benefits and disadvantages. For me though, it’s nice to have some in the tent, as I only have 1 tent, 4x4 for now. It’s good to run them alongside photos that are getting veg’d for an extended period. Especially when you’re running low on weed!


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 19, 2019)

I've ran autos since last fall and still got some of my own crosses going.. if your looking at crossing some of your own check out greenworks at dc seed exchange...auto regular.. got a nice Male of giant squid and crossed it to my ak47 auto and a short rider from nirvana .. so I been running a lot of those .. be interesting how they do outside..


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> .auto regular.. got a nice Male of giant squid.....


Mmmmm....giant squid auto. Sounds delicious !


----------



## diggs99 (May 20, 2019)

Hey Useful family

I just started my journal for the Blueberries and Chocolate
https://www.rollitup.org/t/useful-seeds-blueberries-and-chocolate.989825/

Pop over and say hello, shoot the shit, follow along, it should be fun


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 20, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries 36 days of flower , 4 different plants from seed
> 
> View attachment 4335886 View attachment 4335888 View attachment 4335889 View attachment 4335891 View attachment 4335892


Them ladies are loving life!!! Sooooo glad I decided to make more of them. Thanks a bunch for the update mister.


----------



## DocofRock (May 20, 2019)

Decided to transplant my BBnC coco plant to a 5 gal today. Thought she might take it hard but so far doesn’t seem to stressed. I might have cheated though... broke out the Super Thrive. Literally only use it when transplanting. She actually looks perkier after the transplant, but so does everything in the tent while I’m running low 80’s temps and 70 humidity. I am pretty nervous for mold/pests pushing those numbers. I gave a prophylactic foliar KOH/Neem treatment to everyone in the tent, and through in some Epsom salts for good measure. I feel reaalllly uneasy, especially since I have soil in the tent. Anyway, here’s a tent shot this afternoon.



Oh yeah, got my quantum meter in today and ended up putting the other fixture back in my tent, at about 35 inches. I’m pushing 400-500 PPFD across the canopy right now with both fixtures dimmed. Don’t really wanna go much higher for now, they are still quite young. Hoping the autos won’t give a damn and just gobble it up, even though they are like 16 days old.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 20, 2019)

On another note, I went through and gave everyone a like. I'm just happy that you folks are here hangin out. With that said, let's take it easy on the folks that like growin auto stuff. While it is not my thing, who am I to judge what folks have in their garden??? This plant is amazing, if some people have great experiences with an auto flower...that's awesome!!! Free will kinda thing.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 20, 2019)

I play with both auto & photos 
These auto ladies soon finish then useful ladies goes in...


----------



## DocofRock (May 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> On another note, I went through and gave everyone a like, even if I didn't agree with yer post. I'm just happy that you folks are here hangin out. With that said, let's take it easy on the folks that like growin auto stuff. While it is not my thing, who am I to judge what folks have in their garden??? This plant is amazing, if some people have great experiences with an auto flower...that's awesome!!! Free will kinda thing.


I don’t discriminate. At the end of the day, as long as it’s covered in trichomes, it’s ok with me! I grow for personal use only, and because I enjoy the hobby. Mostly though, I grow to fill my stash jars, and if I don’t want the coffers to run dry, sometimes I gotta pop some fast finishing auto beans!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2019)

Hey Useful,

Trying to figure out when I need to flip these fem Bag of Oranges. I need to be chopping by Aug 1 at the latest. What have you seen as far as finish times? 8 / 9 weeks? longer / shorter? 
Thanks!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Hey Useful,
> 
> Trying to figure out when I need to flip these fem Bag of Oranges. I need to be chopping by Aug 1 at the latest. What have you seen as far as finish times? 8 / 9 weeks? longer / shorter?
> Thanks!


I would assume you'd want to flip it now. Give it a good 9-10 weeks to be on the safe side.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I would assume you'd want to flip it now. Give it a good 9-10 weeks to be on the safe side.


yeah, i was on that time/date calculator and 9 wks is july 22. if it goes 10, you are exactly correct. 

but if i can squeeze another week of veg, that would be nice too. 

@HydroRed you remember how long yours went?


----------



## pthobson (May 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> On another note, I went through and gave everyone a like. I'm just happy that you folks are here hangin out. With that said, let's take it easy on the folks that like growin auto stuff. While it is not my thing, who am I to judge what folks have in their garden??? This plant is amazing, if some people have great experiences with an auto flower...that's awesome!!! Free will kinda thing.


Couldn’t have said it better myself useful. Let’s keep spreading the love.


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, i was on that time/date calculator and 9 wks is july 22. if it goes 10, you are exactly correct.
> 
> but if i can squeeze another week of veg, that would be nice too.
> 
> @HydroRed you remember how long yours went?


I went 12/12 damn near from seed so my flower times may be a bit longer than one that has had time to veg and mature before flip. I think I was like 64 days on that one. Again, likely quicker on a mature plant so take that time with a grain of salt.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I went 12/12 damn near from seed so my flower times may be a bit longer than one that has had time to veg and mature before flip. I think I was like 64 days on that one. Again, likely quicker on a mature plant so take that time with a grain of salt.


excellent, thank you my good man!


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 21, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Christmas bud plant .. starting to fill in. 4th week of flower. Flipping switch on bag of oranges


----------



## Indoorpro (May 21, 2019)

Day 7 DDS 4 of them
Day 7 TC 3 of them
Day 6 1 TC 
Well I’ll say day 7 for all 8


----------



## althor (May 21, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I don’t discriminate. At the end of the day, as long as it’s covered in trichomes, it’s ok with me! I grow for personal use only, and because I enjoy the hobby. Mostly though, I grow to fill my stash jars, and if I don’t want the coffers to run dry, sometimes I gotta pop some fast finishing auto beans!


 I am not knocking it in any way..

Over the years I have received auto freebies. At some point I will just toss them in the tent. Takes about 3 weeks before they start to sex, then takes 8-10 wks to flower. That is basically the same time for photo plants. Is it just the freebies I have received, or is this about the same for all auto?


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 21, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 7 DDS 4 of them
> Day 7 TC 3 of them
> Day 6 1 TC
> Well I’ll say day 7 for all 8





Indoorpro said:


> Day 7 DDS 4 of them
> Day 7 TC 3 of them
> Day 6 1 TC
> Well I’ll say day 7 for all 8
> View attachment 4337044


Do you transfer to buckets once bigger ? Or are you 12/12 from seed? I have dwc buckets set up just havent leaped over from soil mix yet.. need to try it


----------



## Indoorpro (May 21, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Do you transfer to buckets once bigger ? Or are you 12/12 from seed? I have dwc buckets set up just havent leaped over from soil mix yet.. need to try it


Yes i do transfer to the bigger system...


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 21, 2019)

DDS(Double Dipped Strawberries)#2.Clone run nearing her end.Pics taken a few days ago.I'll snap more before they get the axe.
    
Definitely hoping to get some reveg action.


----------



## DocofRock (May 21, 2019)

@CoB_nUt Good on you man. You’re killing it. I decided to go Super Saijan 5 with my training, let me teach you my ways. 

Step 1: Place heavy object on heat sink. 

Step 2: Adjust lights unevenly late at night because you’re thinking about PPFD. 

Step 3: Drop said heavy object directly on one of your huge branches coming off your main stem so fawking hard that it literally tears the whole bitch off. 

Step 4: Frantically bandage it using soft-ties and run to the kitchen to concoct a mad genius potion to save it. 

Step 5: Pour ungodly mix of RO water, honey, molasses, and bennies onto the wound. 

Step 6: Drink several beers and pretend it’s all a nightmare. 

Step 7: Cry yourself to sleep

Step 8: Cut the wilted leaves off, stem seems to be recovering though...

Step 9: Profit?!??!?


Goddamn. What a fiasco though. Dropped a massive jar on to one of her 4 main branches.... and.... yep. Ripped it clean off the stalk. 

This is 6 hours after my reattachment.

 

This is about 15 hours later. Chopped the totally wilted part so plant didn’t put energy into a losing battle, freed up the load on the branch. Firming up near the base again like water is flowing. 

 

Plant overall doesn’t seem to be phased. That’s wonderful, especially this happening the DAY OF her transplant. What a f*** up.


----------



## klx (May 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS(Double Dipped Strawberries)#2.Clone run nearing her end.Pics taken a few days ago.I'll snap more before they get the axe.
> View attachment 4337461 View attachment 4337463 View attachment 4337466 View attachment 4337467
> Definitely hoping to get some reveg action.


The chem lineage loves to shoot those white pistils all the way to the end eh. I can just tell that is gonna me nice smoke!!


----------



## Bodyne (May 22, 2019)

had many chems never shoot white pistils till the end, lol, but have had stardog crosses shoot white pistils till the end. ChemD never did, 91 doesn't for me. Just sayin, its not a chem trait, just certain crosses.


----------



## klx (May 22, 2019)

Isn't choc diesel chem 91 x choc thai?


----------



## pthobson (May 22, 2019)

klx said:


> Isn't choc diesel chem 91 x choc thai?


Chocolate thai x sour diesel


----------



## Rivendell (May 22, 2019)

Purple Chocolates are down and in jars. One finished up as a way better yielder and more colorful. The other was more leafy but has a powerful stink of...Funyuns that started to rot in the sun..very intriguing to be honest as I have never run across the smell before. Did not keep any clones but will definitely be running the remainder of the pack next winter, to see if I can find a plant that is a better balance of the two. 

Big thanks to Useful for making them available, they were fun to grow and rewarding at the end!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 22, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Chocolate thai x sour diesel


Chocolate Diesel is Chocolate Trip x Sour Diesel.


----------



## Bodyne (May 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Diesel is Chocolate Trip x Sour Diesel.


And your cut is sometimes indigo diamond dominant, which in my mind makes it better, of course jmho. You hardly ever see that in the choc trip Ive seen. I believe from my chem D cross of yours, it helps keep the structure tighter than the choc thai dom, again, jme. One of the best cuts of that strain ive come across. No bullshit.


----------



## pthobson (May 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Diesel is Chocolate Trip x Sour Diesel.


Sweet! Was not aware of that. Thanks for the info! I’ve always thought it was chocolate Thai.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 22, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> @CoB_nUt Good on you man. You’re killing it. I decided to go Super Saijan 5 with my training, let me teach you my ways.
> 
> Step 1: Place heavy object on heat sink.
> 
> ...


Thank you Doc. Hey I completly understand.I had a giant girl in flower that I had to keep supercropping because she was growing into my cob rails.
Last adjustment,as I was standing there admiring my supercropping perfection,the clamp broke and my whole middle cob rail ...all 350 watts and about 35lbs came swinging down onto my plant.Sheared of at least 4 good branches before it hit a nice supercropped knuckle and stopped.Evacuated the whole middle of the plant!
Talk about mad panick and painters tape...lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 22, 2019)

klx said:


> The chem lineage loves to shoot those white pistils all the way to the end eh. I can just tell that is gonna me nice smoke!!


Lol yes, she a forever spitter.
The smoke is dank.


----------



## Dude74 (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> And your cut is sometimes indigo diamond dominant, which in my mind makes it better, of course jmho. You hardly ever see that in the choc trip Ive seen. I believe from my chem D cross of yours, it helps keep the structure tighter than the choc thai dom, again, jme. One of the best cuts of that strain ive come across. No bullshit.


What are the characteristics of indigo diamond that are present? Just asking because i accidentally might have ended up with a “few packs” of these.lol. Thanks in advance...


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> he mentioned it on IG when was asked about his cut. I think its what gives the Choc trip a shorter tighter structure per dutch flowers info. I guess maybe its just choc trip dom instead of the indigo dom versus the sour d, just growin it sure don't look like sour d to me. Dense as hell cola, almost swelled to double coke can size.


idk about his cut specifically but the dutch flowers description says the indigo was used to shorten nodes and flowering time as well as give it a marketable bud structure in general. i think indigo climed to have a 50day finish or less or something pretty hard to believe so idk how accurate it is. it was used to tame the spindly wild choc thai thai cut they had. the description goes on to explain the choc thai was way more wild than the lemon thai they had from same source.
also indigo has a lsiting on cannasos site i believe i saw it before and that is a decent site especially compared to leafly
edit: yup here is the link for the dutch flowers indigo blue
https://cannasos.com/strains/hybrid/indigo-blue


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> listed as indigo diamond, not indigo blue, just sayin. Useful can explain it when he gets a chance.


i'd be willing to bet it's a typo in their descritpion simply because according to dutch flowers indigo blue is their "breeding miracle worker" and the choc thai needed a miracle according to them. you aslo cannot find anything from dutch flowers by that name. perhaps diamond was the pheno of indigo blue specifically used for that project. but yea i am sure useful can explain


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> maybe our ole buddy Katsu can show up and clear it up, lol. He made a guest appearance awhile back, he'd be the one to ask.


i think i saw a post of his somewhere to. i'm sure he would know, but in reality he just bought the packs from dutch flowers he didnt hold the indigo or breed the trip
i think at this stage the only way to find out what indigo diamond is or if it is related to the blue or if it is the same is thru someone from dutch flowers back in the day


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i'd be willing to bet it's a typo in their descritpion simply because according to dutch flowers indigo blue is their "breeding miracle worker" and the choc thai needed a miracle according to them. you aslo cannot find anything from dutch flowers by that name. perhaps diamond was the pheno of indigo blue specifically used for that project. but yea i am sure useful can explain


I have no more information than what it seems like we have all dug up on the ole interweb....lol. I will tell you this much, Out of all of the cuts I have, this Chocolate Diesel is certainly in my top 3.


----------



## pthobson (May 23, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, do you all flush or not pre harvest? Not trying to open a can of worms just curious honestly. Media of choice is soil for me.


----------



## trapdevil (May 23, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you all flush or not pre harvest? Not trying to open a can of worms just curious honestly. Media of choice is soil for me.


I actually would like to hear some stuff on this also. I’m in a RDWC though.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 23, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you all flush or not pre harvest? Not trying to open a can of worms just curious honestly. Media of choice is soil for me.


i never flush my soil but i stop making nute tea late in flower and my last top dress is right when i flip. flushing is for salts from what i understand and is not needed when not feeding with salts. so if you are organic salt free or close to it you shouldnt need to flush, but i'm always curious to hear someone with more experience than me offer a diff opinion if they have one

i have flushed in dwc and rdwc but since i am soil only now i never flush. i am smoking wet flower 3-4 days into drying and it is surprisingly smooth and i have no salt or bad tatse or funky ashe


----------



## pthobson (May 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i never flush my soil but i stop making nute tea late in flower and my last top dress is right when i flip. flushing is for salts from what i understand and is not needed when not feeding with salts. so if you are organic salt free or close to it you shouldnt need to flush, but i'm always curious to hear someone with more experience than me offer a diff opinion if they have one
> 
> i have flushed in dwc and rdwc but since i am soil only now i never flush. i am smoking wet flower 3-4 days into drying and it is surprisingly smooth and i have no salt or bad tatse or funky ashe


I am not all organic I do use some fox farm bottled nutes. I’m thinking I may just go with a mild flush the last week maybe with a small amount of organic nutrients added! Something doesn’t sit well with me starving my plants.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 23, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you all flush or not pre harvest? Not trying to open a can of worms just curious honestly. Media of choice is soil for me.


Personally no I do not flush, I run megacrop and soil though. Growing things need food, so I feed them. I usually just do plain water for the very last watering, so I guess maybe I do flush? but I've heard of people doing 2 week flushes and that seems absolutely detrimental to me. But I usually just harvest on a whim so generally it gets fed til the last day. I do however like to harvest a few days after my last water, so its not too wet of a plant, but not getting dried out while still alive either. IDK why I do this, just feels right.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 23, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I am not all organic I do use some fox farm bottled nutes. I’m thinking I may just go with a mild flush the last week maybe with a small amount of organic nutrients added! Something doesn’t sit well with me starving my plants.


yea if those are salt nutes then just stop using them for cpl weeks there is plenty in the soil most likely. i would try to avoid flushing by watering the fuck out of it like i read some ppl say. that is a waste imo, i would just refrain from the bottle nutes the last 2-3 weeks maybe, there will be plenty of food in the soil so you arent gonna starve them doing that. just my thoughts maybe there is a better way


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 24, 2019)

Orange cookies x Choco diesel


----------



## althor (May 24, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you all flush or not pre harvest? Not trying to open a can of worms just curious honestly. Media of choice is soil for me.


 I flush and that is all I am going to say since people on this site lose their shit. Biggest problem I see is the people arguing against it are arguing against the wrong points and will bludgeon to death anyone who doesn't grow the way they are told to grow.


----------



## jahops (May 24, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you all flush or not pre harvest? Not trying to open a can of worms just curious honestly. Media of choice is soil for me.


I don't "flush", I just stop feeding with nutes 2-3 weeks before the chop (plain water only). Works like a charm for me.


----------



## DocofRock (May 24, 2019)

Just an update on the tent. 3 big girls are BBnC. The branch I broke off didn’t make it (big girl in coco in the center), but overall it barely seemed to phase the plant. Bummed that I lost a whole branch of growth, but she’s growing just fine and will fill that spot in.

Mostly good progress overall, though I’m still trying to dial in my feedings. I opted to go with Blumats, which will be coming in soon.



Btw, those leaves that look like they’ve been chewed off by the humidifier... that was my shop vac accidentally touching them while I was vacuuming my tent


----------



## diggs99 (May 25, 2019)

Day 16 pics blueberries and chocolate

The 1 runt is showing weird leaf twist. I dropped her down below the others , see if I can induce a little stretch, get it growing . Maybe the leaf twist is the reason she's not growing? Some kind of deficiency? 

Other 8 all looking good as far as I can tell.
Will be transplanting into 2g fabric pots soon.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just an update on the tent. 3 big girls are BBnC. The branch I broke off didn’t make it (big girl in coco in the center), but overall it barely seemed to phase the plant. Bummed that I lost a whole branch of growth, but she’s growing just fine and will fill that spot in.
> 
> Mostly good progress overall, though I’m still trying to dial in my feedings. I opted to go with Blumats, which will be coming in soon.
> 
> ...


would love to hear about how the setup of the blumats, i've been thinking of getting those too.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> would love to hear about how the setup of the blumats, i've been thinking of getting those too.


Same here...........it's the set up/dialling in that makes me nervous, I get visions of floods or dehydrated/dead plants. I know they work, but I'm prone to tinker too much and fuck things up


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Same here...........it's the set up/dialling in that makes me nervous, I get visions of floods or dehydrated/dead plants. I know they work, but I'm prone to tinker too much and fuck things up


hah I hear you. Or knowing me, I'd hit the bong, go water, and forget to open the valve from the reservoir or something like that.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 25, 2019)

No flush for me.I feed until the end.They MIGHT get a watering of tap water for their last drink IF I remember.
I'm in a soiless mix of perlite and calcinined clay.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> No flush for me.I feed until the end.They MIGHT get a watering of tap water for their last drink IF I remember.
> I'm in a soiless mix of perlite and calcinined clay.


How often do you water and what do you feed? or, do you have a post somewhere that explains your setup? I'm soil but thats pretty much my philosophy on it.


----------



## diggs99 (May 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> No flush for me.I feed until the end.They MIGHT get a watering of tap water for their last drink IF I remember.
> I'm in a soiless mix of perlite and calcinined clay.


Ya I too have been following this method. Feed until the end, although I may taper ppm down a little the last few waterings.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> How often do you water and what do you feed? or, do you have a post somewhere that explains your setup? I'm soil but thats pretty much my philosophy on it.


My main system is a PPK setup(icmag creators name is Delta9).2.5 gal bucket on top of a 3.5 gal bucket.Feeding approx a quart every 2 hours..or 15secs pumps on-time.Mega Crop @4 gs per gal.Those DDS were fed that up until thursday,they got tap last night and willbe chopped tonight.
I also use the mix in 1 & 2 gal smart pots.Handwatered 1 a day..in flower twice a day.The calcinined clay is a product called All-Sport turfbuilder.


----------



## pthobson (May 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My main system is a PPK setup(icmag creators name is Delta9).2.5 gal bucket on top of a 3.5 gal bucket.Feeding approx a quart every 2 hours..or 15secs pumps on-time.Mega Crop @4 gs per gal.Those DDS were fed that up until thursday,they got tap last night and willbe chopped tonight.
> I also use the mix in 1 & 2 gal smart pots.Handwatered 1 a day..in flower twice a day.The calcinined clay is a product called All-Sport turfbuilder.


Sounds like you got it dialed in. How long did the DDS clones flower for?


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 26, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Sounds like you got it dialed in. How long did the DDS clones flower for?


Yea,once I got my environment set it pretty much runs itself.Just fill the res and leave 'em alone.Outside of canopy management of course.
Maybe day 68 from flip?I'll have to check to be sure.I think maybe the last bennie watering may have contributed to those late pistils. I want her to be ripe ripe.Trichs say she can go 70+ days.She may not make it thru tomorrow.I may have 5% amber,if that.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My main system is a PPK setup(icmag creators name is Delta9).2.5 gal bucket on top of a 3.5 gal bucket.Feeding approx a quart every 2 hours..or 15secs pumps on-time.Mega Crop @4 gs per gal.Those DDS were fed that up until thursday,they got tap last night and willbe chopped tonight.
> I also use the mix in 1 & 2 gal smart pots.Handwatered 1 a day..in flower twice a day.The calcinined clay is a product called All-Sport turfbuilder.


I thought I was going to chop last night....life had different plans.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 26, 2019)

mint choc trips @ day 36

the ones on right in the closet shot are jabbas the sativa leaners on left are the mint trips. 6 of each. the side shots are all choc trips. also my veg area is backign up because those jabba x ssdd not pictured are approaching 10 weeks still no amber lol. saw first amber head today actually on day 67. that veg area is the same thind at day 67 going back in for a 2nd run. last pic is the choc trip and jabba f2 clones redy to replace the large ones in veg once i pull those jabba x ssdd


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> choc trips @ day 36
> 
> the ones on right in the closet shot are jabbas the sativa leaners on left are the trips. 6 of each. the side shots are all choc trips. also my veg area is backign up because those jabba x ssdd not pictured are approaching 10 weeks still no amber lol. saw first amber head today actually on day 67. that veg area is the same thind at day 67 going back in for a 2nd run. last pic is the choc trip and jabba f2 clones redy to replace the large ones in veg once i pull those jabba x ssdd


Looking good bro!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (May 26, 2019)

Gooood Saturday mornin' fello cannabis conesuers! 3 bushy, 1 med, 1 tall BCH and 4 tall BOOs


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2019)

got my main cola of chemd x choc d big as two coke cans, trying for a 2 litre, lol. Stinkin up the whole tent. Smells good enough to eat with chemD being my fave strain and the choc smell goin on on top of it. Man I like usefuls choc D.


----------



## pthobson (May 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea,once I got my environment set it pretty much runs itself.Just fill the res and leave 'em alone.Outside of canopy management of course.
> Maybe day 68 from flip?I'll have to check to be sure.I think maybe the last bennie watering may have contributed to those late pistils. I want her to be ripe ripe.Trichs say she can go 70+ days.She may not make it thru tomorrow.I may have 5% amber,if that.


Nice 52 days here on DDS. Yours look good . Looked good last run for you as well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> got my main cola of chemd x choc d big as two coke cans, trying for a 2 litre, lol. Stinkin up the whole tent. Smells good enough to eat with chemD being my fave strain and the choc smell goin on on top of it. Man I like usefuls choc D.


I would love to see a pic or 2. I am currently making more of them for a larger release.


----------



## Dude74 (May 26, 2019)

6 dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel

Day 27


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I would love to see a pic or 2. I am currently making more of them for a larger release.


I'll get one tonight when lights go out, no kiddin, takes both hands to wrap around cola, I didn't top or anything, but did clean up the lowers, am also amazed, one of two plants Im having to feed almost everyday, even though she's close to being finished. Just sucks the pot dry everyday, seems like. But the stem rub and smell and an early lower tester report, given my chemd preference, this might be my all time #2. shit you not.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I would love to see a pic or 2. I am currently making more of them for a larger release.


Flicks,flicks!!!


----------



## althor (May 26, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> I would like to see more grow/smoke reports of useful’s stuff.


 Sounds like a good idea. Glad you volunteered to go through this entire thread and copy/paste every grow/smoke report and put it all into one post.


----------



## cleverpiggy (May 26, 2019)

Dank Sinatra and banana kush seeds cracked in less than 24 hours, nice vigor.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 26, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> Dank Sinatra and banana kush seeds cracked in less than 24 hours, nice vigor.


my dank sinatra female is the most vigerous growing plant I got this run, both in veg and flower. The male was the same way, glad I kept a clone of him. Gonna do a big ol chuck soon.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I'll get one tonight when lights go out, no kiddin, takes both hands to wrap around cola, I didn't top or anything, but did clean up the lowers, am also amazed, one of two plants Im having to feed almost everyday, even though she's close to being finished. Just sucks the pot dry everyday, seems like. But the stem rub and smell and an early lower tester report, given my chemd preference, this might be my all time #2. shit you not.


SWEET!!! Glad you are enjoying her, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Ive been reading all these posts lately... There are a lot of people here that are really physically sick... Im hoping that you are doing well... And if you aren't,go cee a doctor please!!! That goes for any and all of us!!!


----------



## DocofRock (May 26, 2019)

Update for my Useful Homies. Everything is pressing right along. I’m starting to get kinda nervous knowing these autos still have 5 weeks left to go. Already getting crowded and these BBnC are really growing. My BBnC in the 5 gallon coco coir would REALLY be getting huge if I hadn’t snapped one of the 4 main branches off. Nevertheless, you can barely even tell - didn’t slow her down at all. 

One of my autos (back mid of tent) looking gimpy. Got off to an unfortunate start. For whatever reason, the coco in that pot didn’t get rinsed well enough and last week I checked the runoff EC and OOPS, way too fricking high. She’s recovering for sure, but being an auto, I’m really on the fence about keeping her at this point. She’ll never live up to her sisters, and space is getting kind of tight. 

On a side note, I’ll defintely keep you all posted on the blumats. The actually kit comes today, but the 5gal Rez doesn’t come til tomorrow. I’m really unsure if I want to use these with my girls in soil, or the ones in coco. Being a new grower, I’ve been experimenting heavily to find what I like most - and I really do dig the coco coir - and I’ve settled on h3ad formula + a bit of tap water mixed in my RO + 1/4tsp of Epsom Salts. Coco, while maybe harder to dial in for a newb like myself, just gives me so much more peace of mind knowing I can correct problems on the quick, plus the ability to copiously flush if needed just makes it so easy to manage. Soil... well, not always so. 

These BBnC literally have like dozens of growth shoots... it’s insane. Pretty happy with how things are going at the moment, though I’ve certainly experienced some ups and downs! 

 

Oh, btw. Because I just love to spend all my money on this hobby, I picked up two QB96 Elite V2 that will replace one of my QB260 kits (V1 3500k). Ultimately, I’d like to have 4x QB96 and build a frame for them. I just need to order some MakerBeam XL for the 2 I have now and get them thrown up.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 26, 2019)

Day 12 from sprout for the girls except the one in the middle... 
4 TC top of the pic
4 DDS bottom of pic


----------



## pthobson (May 26, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 12 from sprout for the girls except the one in the middle...
> 4 TC top of the pic
> 4 DDS bottom of pic
> View attachment 4340029 View attachment 4340030


Can’t wait to start my tranquil chocolates here in a couple weeks!
Cool setup by the way
How big you let em get before flipping the switch?


----------



## DocofRock (May 26, 2019)

Oh wow, these autos already blowing their load on day 21... jeezus.


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!! Glad you are enjoying her, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2019)

whoa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Looks like a big pineapple!!!


----------



## pthobson (May 26, 2019)

Damn that’s FAT. Good job to you and good job to you Useful. Good genetics and good growing.


----------



## DocofRock (May 26, 2019)

Sweet!! That is gonna be heavy.


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2019)

kinda crazy, I wasn't expecting the girth,(that's what she said, lol) and I wasn't expecting the density. Easy to grow, hungry all the time, the no topping willl give ya that donkey dick cola, gotta love it. Thanks again, @Useful Seeds, as always.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> kinda crazy, I wasn't expecting the girth,(that's what she said, lol) and I wasn't expecting the density. Easy to grow, hungry all the time, the no topping willl give ya that donkey dick cola, gotta love it. Thanks again, @Useful Seeds, as always.


Thank you for the support my friend, and the pic. She sure does look a lil heavy....lol.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 26, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Can’t wait to start my tranquil chocolates here in a couple weeks!
> Cool setup by the way
> How big you let em get before flipping the switch?


Thx bud... I actually don’t flip in this system.... this just the jump start before moving into the real system


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> @CoB_nUt Good on you man. You’re killing it. I decided to go Super Saijan 5 with my training, let me teach you my ways.
> 
> Step 1: Place heavy object on heat sink.
> 
> ...


I think i want to be ultra instinct Goku and be a God mode grower!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> @CoB_nUt Good on you man. You’re killing it. I decided to go Super Saijan 5 with my training, let me teach you my ways.
> 
> Step 1: Place heavy object on heat sink.
> 
> ...


ouch!!!


----------



## pthobson (May 26, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Thx bud... I actually don’t flip in this system.... this just the jump start before moving into the real system


Oh ok even better give em more space. That’s part of the reason I asked when you flipped because of the space. Didn’t know if you maybe were 12/12 from seed. Not everyone is as small scale as I am lol. Quality genetics from useful have proven to be where I’ll stay for a very long time.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2019)

Have any of ya ever ran a hempy??? I haven't in awhile but I may go back. This was grown in a 1.5 gallon hempy.


----------



## Indoorpro (May 26, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Oh ok even better give em more space. That’s part of the reason I asked when you flipped because of the space. Didn’t know if you maybe were 12/12 from seed. Not everyone is as small scale as I am lol. Quality genetics from useful have proven to be where I’ll stay for a very long time.


Im 24hr on.... using Orca & Mega crop


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Oh ok even better give em more space. That’s part of the reason I asked when you flipped because of the space. Didn’t know if you maybe were 12/12 from seed. Not everyone is as small scale as I am lol. Quality genetics from useful have proven to be where I’ll stay for a very long time.


Wish i could have gotten in a full grow with them before they got stolen...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Im 24hr on.... using Orca & Mega crop


What r u growing??? Autos???


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 26, 2019)

Double Dipped Strawberries grown by someone who wishes to remain anonymous. But takes the time to share pics with me...AWESOME!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Double Dipped Strawberries grown by someone who wishes to remain anonymous. But takes the time to share pics with me...AWESOME!!!
> View attachment 4340207


Let me take y'all back a little bit... Ooooooooweeeeeeee!!! That looks incredible!!! One more strain that I lost... BASTARDS!!!


----------



## Indoorpro (May 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What r u growing??? Autos???


I’m growing DDS & the TC testers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 26, 2019)

Hey what smells are people getting off the Dank S? Mine is giving off a lot lighter nose than I thought it would. What i'm getting is almost pure earth smell. 

also cannot wait for this orange ass REEKING orange cookies to keep chugging along, holy fuck i have never smelled such a strong fruit smell from a plant before, this one smells of pure orange peels now. amazing.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Have any of ya ever ran a hempy??? I haven't in awhile but I may go back. This was grown in a 1.5 gallon hempy.
> View attachment 4340188


After growing many styles over the years, I'm finding hempy's to be a very simple and productive method. I do need to develop a better system for collecting run off, than a shop vac though. It's both uneconomical and tedious. LOL

3 gal hempy's, 70/30 perlite/vermiculite with clay pebbles on top to stop algea


----------



## Bodyne (May 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey what smells are people getting off the Dank S? Mine is giving off a lot lighter nose than I thought it would. What i'm getting is almost pure earth smell.
> 
> also cannot wait for this orange ass REEKING orange cookies to keep chugging along, holy fuck i have never smelled such a strong fruit smell from a plant before, this one smells of pure orange peels now. amazing.


mine didn't hardly smell at all during grow, easy smooth lite sweet taste on finish, much like pure la kush. Super smooth and deceptively potent. The Hashplant in it, I think, is what dominates which is fine for me, lol. Lite musty earth


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 27, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> After growing many styles over the years, I'm finding hempy's to be a very simple and productive method. I do need to develop a better system for collecting run off, than a shop vac though. It's both uneconomical and tedious. LOL
> 
> 3 gal hempy's, 70/30 perlite/vermiculite with clay pebbles on top to stop algea
> View attachment 4340256


I had mine raised on a false floor that was angled about 5-7 degrees, and had a small hole right in the middle of the low end. Then I just collected all the runoff in a bucket below, once it was all done I'd just dump it and replace the bucket. Very simple system but it replaced my need for the shopvac method


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 27, 2019)

2x Tranquil Chocolate's at 24 days from seed... 





They were just upcanned from solo's to yogurt cups... much healthier! 

Coco w/ a little perlite, Canna AnB.

BOO at 34 days.
 

@Useful Seeds I've been playing with hempies again myself.

Mothers Milk in 13l of straight coco with perlite res. 75 days, flushed and ready to chop. 

Trader Joe's is great for pots. They keep their cut flowers in 8-13l rose pots (no holes), then chuck 'em... Mother's Day is always a bonanza, lol!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> 2x Tranquil Chocolate's at 24 days from seed...
> View attachment 4340387
> View attachment 4340388
> View attachment 4340390
> ...


Lot of bud there!!! Nice babies too!!!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Have any of ya ever ran a hempy??? I haven't in awhile but I may go back. This was grown in a 1.5 gallon hempy.
> View attachment 4340188


 I run 9, 1 gallon hempy buckets in a 2-foot by 2-foot tent with a black diamond dwarf star. I have seven Apollo's XX and 2 Wi-Fi aliens at 5 and a half weeks right now. The Apollos are not going to make the cut because of having a Autoflower trait. But next round I will be flowering the Blackjack chocolate diesel cross and the Christmas bud and the straight chocolate diesel and some 88G13 hashplant . I used nothing but clay balls on the bottom and Coco and get excellent results with the right candidates. The actual container is a 1 gallon water pitcher from the dollar store.


----------



## cleverpiggy (May 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> my dank sinatra female is the most vigerous growing plant I got this run, both in veg and flower. The male was the same way, glad I kept a clone of him. Gonna do a big ol chuck soon.


You mind giving a quick rundown on the DS like smell, potency grow pattern, flower time and such. Ty.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2019)

cleverpiggy said:


> You mind giving a quick rundown on the DS like smell, potency grow pattern, flower time and such. Ty.


This is the information posted by NU-BE, the guy that made these Dank Sinatra f2's to hand out to folks.

Congrats on the James Bean listing, @Useful !!!! https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/shop-useful-seeds Mark one down for the good guys! If I know you, you got more up your sleeve! 

Grats @MustangStudFarm @Bubby'sndalab and everybody else who picked up those Dank Sinatra F2. I wanted to let you know a couple things about them. They were open pollinated, 4 guys and 3 girls, in organic soil under COB LEDs. All four guys ended up being frosty, but the two boys in back were _extra_ frosty from the get-go.






My objective in making these was genetic preservation for the community of one of bodhi's lost beauties. More than a few old heads say this one is in their top 5 for potency and strong medicinal effects.






DS is a relatively light feeder who doesn't need a lot of N. She's not slow, but since she's a indica, she grows squat and bushy. She likes light defoliation and a lot of airflow because her buds are extremely dense, but don't strip her down or you'll stunt her growth.






Although I took these ladies to day 70 to ensure the beans ripened, some phenos will be ready at 8 weeks.






As you might expect, these ladies smell _dank_. They're not a loud, Loud, LOUD!!! strain, but you can expect berry, mint and menthol earthy tones, with the occasional lime-leaner.






In the treasure chest of open pollinated F2, anything's possible, as shown by @torontoke finding great variation in his phenos, with an outlier cherry leaner with sativa-ish leaves. Check out his journal - he's got a few of these F2 in their 3rd and 4th week of flowering, and they're looking great!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/shootin-fer-mids-if-im-lucky.957103/

Keep an eye on that guy because he just finished some Landos Stash F2 that might get spread around these here parts in the future.


----------



## diggs99 (May 27, 2019)

Hey everyone. Just curious if anyone has any idea what's causing the leaf twist? Only 1 of 9 is doing this. This plant is also the runt of the 9. I assume that's not a coincidence?

It's blueberries and chocolate


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey everyone. Just curious if anyone has any idea what's causing the leaf twist? Only 1 of 9 is doing this. This plant is also the runt of the 9. I assume that's not a coincidence?
> 
> It's blueberries and chocolate


At that stage, I'd say it's just growing pains.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey everyone. Just curious if anyone has any idea what's causing the leaf twist? Only 1 of 9 is doing this. This plant is also the runt of the 9. I assume that's not a coincidence?
> 
> It's blueberries and chocolate


I think it is just a very slight genetic mutation, it is the runt. But I actually can't wait to see her in flower.


----------



## diggs99 (May 27, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> At that stage, I'd say it's just growing pains.


 Hopefully 




Useful Seeds said:


> I think it is just a very slight genetic mutation, it is the runt. But I actually can't wait to see her in flower.


Yep same here, just wanted to run it by you guys, see if it was normal or something i could do differently for her.


----------



## THT (May 27, 2019)

3 of 4 TC's are big bushy monsters, I'll be more or less removing any branches that try to run away and keep these each to one Main Cola (if I can)


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2019)

THT said:


> 3 of 4 TC's are big bushy monsters, I'll be more or less removing any branches that try to run away and keep these each to one Main Cola (if I can)
> View attachment 4340664


 Some bushy lil ladies fer sure!!!


----------



## Dude74 (May 27, 2019)

Speaking of dank sanatra f2’s my twin seed only turned out one and it was a lady. In flower now and lights are out so this is all I have on her.

As far as the orange fire cookies go...monster buds from what I can tell. Real orange smell. Smooth smooth smoke. Gets me pretty medicated but haven’t got enough for any hash making yet until reveg is done or I pop more beans.  The 91 Christmas bud has a GREAT chem taste and high. Super stinky plant all the way until finish and opening a bag inside leaves the whole place smelling for a good while.also put out some nice colas. Sour smell really once dried....


----------



## DocofRock (May 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> ouch!!!


Yeah dude. My BBnC coco mama is huge - even after getting 1 of 4 mainstreams broken off. Sucked though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Yeah dude. My BBnC coco mama is huge - even after getting 1 of 4 mainstreams broken off. Sucked though.


Yes indeed it does!!! I feel for you dude!!! Had it happen to me as well...


----------



## DocofRock (May 27, 2019)

One of my soil BBnC got transplanted from 3 to 5 gal today!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Speaking of dank sanatra f2’s my twin seed only turned out one and it was a lady. In flower now and lights are out so this is all I have on her.
> View attachment 4340768
> As far as the orange fire cookies go...monster buds from what I can tell. Real orange smell. Smooth smooth smoke. Gets me pretty medicated but haven’t got enough for any hash making yet until reveg is done or I pop more beans. View attachment 4340772 The 91 Christmas bud has a GREAT chem taste and high. Super stinky plant all the way until finish and opening a bag inside leaves the whole place smelling for a good while.also put out some nice colas. Sour smell really once dried....View attachment 4340775


WOW!!! I am just smiling over here.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Speaking of dank sanatra f2’s my twin seed only turned out one and it was a lady. In flower now and lights are out so this is all I have on her.
> View attachment 4340768
> As far as the orange fire cookies go...monster buds from what I can tell. Real orange smell. Smooth smooth smoke. Gets me pretty medicated but haven’t got enough for any hash making yet until reveg is done or I pop more beans. View attachment 4340772 The 91 Christmas bud has a GREAT chem taste and high. Super stinky plant all the way until finish and opening a bag inside leaves the whole place smelling for a good while.also put out some nice colas. Sour smell really once dried....View attachment 4340775


Im salivating!!!


----------



## Dude74 (May 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> WOW!!! I am just smiling over here.


Lol, had to chop up the 91 Christmas buds after a week or two. Then dry some more. Super dense buds, must be from the 79 dad. I’m excited to run this plant again under optimal conditions. Thanks for the beans, useful! This was the 1st one out of the pack and am very impressed!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

THT said:


> 3 of 4 TC's are big bushy monsters, I'll be more or less removing any branches that try to run away and keep these each to one Main Cola (if I can)
> View attachment 4340664


Looks like a GGxCD I once had... Thanks Useful!!! I fumbled on that one...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Looks like a GGxCD I once had... Thanks Useful!!! I fumbled on that one...


 What im doing is thanking you for the opportunity to grow some of your strains... I was doing good on the grows and everything until Johnny Law stepped into the picture... The rest as they say is history...


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Have any of ya ever ran a hempy??? I haven't in awhile but I may go back. This was grown in a 1.5 gallon hempy.
> View attachment 4340188


Nice
I've run a hempy or two(3years straight at one time).Great yeilds in small containers.
Was this a pure perlite hempy?
I ran the verm with it once.Didn't like the mess.
Pure perlite,perlite + coco and perlite + calcinined clay hempies are what I use now.


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Well sucks to report this but one of my DDS has hermied it seems. I saw just a few small bananas this morning before heading out to work. A little disheartening for sure. I hope it was nothing I did. This plant has been under a little stress since day one popping above soil and I believe this may have contributed to it but who knows I can’t help but feel a little responsible for letting her and myself down. Upon sprouting she had tied her taproot in a knot somehow or another and has been growing sideways out of the soil since. I decided to let her live and give her a chance. I could only imagine the bigger she got the more this stressed her. I have yet to check the other girl but I did not see any bananas with a quick look over. Just hope she hasn’t been pollinated by my he/she. She will be coming down tonight at a few days shy of 8 weeks flowering. Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day and has a good day today! She’s only about 10-20% amber but I can’t let her live any longer. I’ll look for the pic of how she sprouted and I’ll show pics of how she grew from the soil later tonight. I am a little discouraged right now for sure because she is quite possibly one of the most beautiful plants I have grown but it happens I suppose. Stay blessed guys.

@CoB_nUt i know you experienced a few late bananas on one of your DDS phenos. What ever came of that and how seeded were you? Sorry if you’ve already expanded on it I may have missed it.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Have any of ya ever ran a hempy??? I haven't in awhile but I may go back. This was grown in a 1.5 gallon hempy.
> View attachment 4340188


do run vermiculite or perlite as the medium for your hempy? if so vermiculite especially scares me i read that stuff and cat litter are mite infested and to keep those bags even away from ypour potted plants. that doesn't mena it is spider mites per se but i did use vermiculite as a bottom layer in pots for water retention mainly and thta is the run i ogt em. prolly a coincidence but idk i 'll have to see if i can find what i read about it again. i am fairly certian it is the dusty dry nature of those things the mites like


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Well sucks to report this but one of my DDS has hermied it seems. I saw just a few small bananas this morning before heading out to work. A little disheartening for sure. I hope it was nothing I did. This plant has been under a little stress since day one popping above soil and I believe this may have contributed to it but who knows I can’t help but feel a little responsible for letting her and myself down. Upon sprouting she had tied her taproot in a knot somehow or another and has been growing sideways out of the soil since. I decided to let her live and give her a chance. I could only imagine the bigger she got the more this stressed her. I have yet to check the other girl but I did not see any bananas with a quick look over. Just hope she hasn’t been pollinated by my he/she. She will be coming down tonight at a few days shy of 8 weeks flowering. Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day and has a good day today! She’s only about 10-20% amber but I can’t let her live any longer. I’ll look for the pic of how she sprouted and I’ll show pics of how she grew from the soil later tonight. I am a little discouraged right now for sure because she is quite possibly one of the most beautiful plants I have grown but it happens I suppose. Stay blessed guys.


Daaaaaaammmm!!! So unfortunate...


----------



## outliergenetix (May 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Well sucks to report this but one of my DDS has hermied it seems. I saw just a few small bananas this morning before heading out to work. A little disheartening for sure. I hope it was nothing I did. This plant has been under a little stress since day one popping above soil and I believe this may have contributed to it but who knows I can’t help but feel a little responsible for letting her and myself down. Upon sprouting she had tied her taproot in a knot somehow or another and has been growing sideways out of the soil since. I decided to let her live and give her a chance. I could only imagine the bigger she got the more this stressed her. I have yet to check the other girl but I did not see any bananas with a quick look over. Just hope she hasn’t been pollinated by my he/she. She will be coming down tonight at a few days shy of 8 weeks flowering. Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day and has a good day today! She’s only about 10-20% amber but I can’t let her live any longer. I’ll look for the pic of how she sprouted and I’ll show pics of how she grew from the soil later tonight. I am a little discouraged right now for sure because she is quite possibly one of the most beautiful plants I have grown but it happens I suppose. Stay blessed guys.


 bummer


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> bummer


Yeah sucks man


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Daaaaaaammmm!!! So unfortunate...


Yeah sucks man


----------



## Werp (May 28, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> do run vermiculite or perlite as the medium for your hempy? if so vermiculite especially scares me i read that stuff and cat litter are mite infested and to keep those bags even away from ypour potted plants. that doesn't mena it is spider mites per se but i did use vermiculite as a bottom layer in pots for water retention mainly and thta is the run i ogt em. prolly a coincidence but idk i 'll have to see if i can find what i read about it again. i am fairly certian it is the dusty dry nature of those things the mites like


Before you bring them into your house, put the verm in turkey bags and bake it to kill any potential mites, Seems like a good idea to me anyways.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 28, 2019)

Werp said:


> Before you bring them into your house, put the verm in turkey bags and bake it to kill any potential mites, Seems like a good idea to me anyways.


yea i didnt know about this 'mite issue' when i was buying vermiculite tho. in hindsight that would be the solution. i was even gonnamention it being "non-pastureized" as the problem. but ig you could do it yourself as you said


----------



## Dude74 (May 28, 2019)

@pthobson i picked off bananas for two months on my last bodhi plant. Shit was fire! Keep it going, lol


----------



## Bodean (May 28, 2019)

@pthobson I had some late nanners too on the DDS. I have found a few beans but it wasn't that bad. Clones haven't shown any yet , so I could've induced some stress.


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Here’s a pic of the hermie. No bananas showing but trust me I’ve spotted a few. Also a pic attached of the weird sprouting of this plant.


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> @pthobson i picked off bananas for two months on my last bodhi plant. Shit was fire! Keep it going, lol


Yeah now that it’s this far what’s maybe one or two more weeks gonna hurt? Idk. Also forgot to mention I picked through one small lower bud a little and found two underdeveloped seeds


----------



## Dude74 (May 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Yeah now that it’s this far what’s maybe one or two more weeks gonna hurt? Idk. Also forgot to mention I picked through one small lower bud a little and found two underdeveloped seeds


Most if not all the big names came from herms these days from what I gather. I’m new to growing and only did it for personal use, so if I get herms...no biggie. I took tweezers, dipped in water, plucked off banana, dropped banana in cup of water, rinsed tweezers, and repeated. Got majority before they opened up. Haven’t found a single seed so far. Idk. Good luck and nice looking buds!

Edit: added pic, not sure if you can see the nanners


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Most if not all the big names came from herms these days from what I gather. I’m new to growing and only did it for personal use, so if I get herms...no biggie. I took tweezers, dipped in water, plucked off banana, dropped banana in cup of water, rinsed tweezers, and repeated. Got majority before they opened up. Haven’t found a single seed so far. Idk. Good luck and nice looking buds!
> 
> Edit: added pic, not sure if you can see the nannersView attachment 4341051


Yeah I’m relatively new as well but just kinda messes with my head a little putting in 14 weeks of love and care and then it herm on me. It’s alright though like i said it happens. If anything get some bonus seeds. I’m strictly personally growing too so it doesn’t matter in that aspect just making me second guess my growing a little. Nice bud you got there. Just a couple small bananas on the bottom right I see


----------



## Indoorpro (May 28, 2019)

Day 14 on the testers TC & DDS
I’ll be doing every week updates...


----------



## Featherartist (May 28, 2019)

I haven't posted in awhile... First bud is cured Landos Stash from my very first grow. Second is the beautiful Orange cookie Chocolate diesel. Thank you Useful!


----------



## THT (May 28, 2019)

Bag of oranges, dispite my lack of attention and ph imbalance she appears to be doing fine, getting some colors due to the aforementioned and temp swings. Smells like a sweet orange candy and hints of smells I can not place.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice
> I've run a hempy or two(3years straight at one time).Great yeilds in small containers.
> Was this a pure perlite hempy?
> I ran the verm with it once.Didn't like the mess.
> Pure perlite,perlite + coco and perlite + calcinined clay hempies are what I use now.


I ran hydroton in the bottom and coco in the top with amazing results.


pthobson said:


> Well sucks to report this but one of my DDS has hermied it seems. I saw just a few small bananas this morning before heading out to work. A little disheartening for sure. I hope it was nothing I did. This plant has been under a little stress since day one popping above soil and I believe this may have contributed to it but who knows I can’t help but feel a little responsible for letting her and myself down. Upon sprouting she had tied her taproot in a knot somehow or another and has been growing sideways out of the soil since. I decided to let her live and give her a chance. I could only imagine the bigger she got the more this stressed her. I have yet to check the other girl but I did not see any bananas with a quick look over. Just hope she hasn’t been pollinated by my he/she. She will be coming down tonight at a few days shy of 8 weeks flowering. Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day and has a good day today! She’s only about 10-20% amber but I can’t let her live any longer. I’ll look for the pic of how she sprouted and I’ll show pics of how she grew from the soil later tonight. I am a little discouraged right now for sure because she is quite possibly one of the most beautiful plants I have grown but it happens I suppose. Stay blessed guys.
> 
> @CoB_nUt i know you experienced a few late bananas on one of your DDS phenos. What ever came of that and how seeded were you? Sorry if you’ve already expanded on it I may have missed it.


Well that is never good to hear, did ya save a cut or 2??


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Well sucks to report this but one of my DDS has hermied it seems. I saw just a few small bananas this morning before heading out to work. A little disheartening for sure. I hope it was nothing I did. This plant has been under a little stress since day one popping above soil and I believe this may have contributed to it but who knows I can’t help but feel a little responsible for letting her and myself down. Upon sprouting she had tied her taproot in a knot somehow or another and has been growing sideways out of the soil since. I decided to let her live and give her a chance. I could only imagine the bigger she got the more this stressed her. I have yet to check the other girl but I did not see any bananas with a quick look over. Just hope she hasn’t been pollinated by my he/she. She will be coming down tonight at a few days shy of 8 weeks flowering. Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day and has a good day today! She’s only about 10-20% amber but I can’t let her live any longer. I’ll look for the pic of how she sprouted and I’ll show pics of how she grew from the soil later tonight. I am a little discouraged right now for sure because she is quite possibly one of the most beautiful plants I have grown but it happens I suppose. Stay blessed guys.
> 
> @CoB_nUt i know you experienced a few late bananas on one of your DDS phenos. What ever came of that and how seeded were you? Sorry if you’ve already expanded on it I may have missed it.


Bummer.Yes I had my #2 pheno pop nanners.
She was seeded 125+..lol I stopped counting at 125.Even pollinated my #1 pheno with some babies.
She had to have popped some midway thru as I harvested a lot of mature beans.More mature beans than immature...pale,white,soft etc.
I wanted to run her again with these #1's I'm chopping now.Just to see if I was the cause.But I tossed the wrong extra clones.
It was my chocolate diesal leaning pheno that popped nanners.
Wasn't no picking these off as they were all over
I only noticed near the end when I could see them
Early on,it seems as if they were hidden
I'll admit,I wasn't watching them as closely as I should have being that they were new to my garden.
DDS#1 pheno second run no nanners or beans.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

Double Dipped Strawberries chop day pic dump.
Since Im here.DDS#1 chop chop.This one axed @ day 69 the other 2 were day 66.
      
This bitch is .Hoping she revegs.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 28, 2019)

not getting off the bed but ill get some pics at some point however tonight is the last night for the jabba x ssdd from useful. this post is to honor the marijuana gods  and thanks for another successful harvest. 
jabbas x ssdd taken day 70 with minimal amber trichs in soil all organic no salts. prolly be 9 weeks in hydro be my guess. again I will post pics but I would say I have a decent amount of variation in these. tho somehow they are similar to lol. main smells are straight chem from the tres dawg in the lineage be my guess. this is really one of 6 females I grew that had this smell strong. main smell is berry funk which has a chem tone to it. I am also growing jabba f2s atm in day 39 flower and I would say the fruit from these is coming thru in most phenos but with a chemmy note that is not in the plain jabbas. this chemmy fruit has a wine or brandy smell to me. the all chem pheno is lighter in color which is odd. she also seems to have some feeding issue I am not sure about yet. basically she seems to get nute burn halfway thru flower in my soil mix. at one point an organic calcium and mag feeding of langbenite and eggshell/vinegar made the burn stop going, but back to plain water feeding for end of life brought the 'burn' back. I mention this only because my hunch is this is gonna be the dankest of the bunch and the only one like it. only the smoke report later will tell tho. i'll get pics this weekend sorry for the long post with no pics


----------



## diggs99 (May 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Double Dipped Strawberries chop day pic dump.
> Since Im here.DDS#1 chop chop.This one axed @ day 69 the other 2 were day 66.
> View attachment 4341261 View attachment 4341262 View attachment 4341264 View attachment 4341265 View attachment 4341267 View attachment 4341269
> This bitch is .Hoping she revegs.


wow looks amazing bro, very nice job as always.


----------



## diggs99 (May 28, 2019)

Day 21 since sprout. Transplant day, All 9 moved to 2gallon fabric pots with coco/perilite
They are doing well

You can see the similarities among most of them, but theres a couple that are showing different characteristics, a little stockier, thicker leaves and tighter node spacing.


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Double Dipped Strawberries chop day pic dump.
> Since Im here.DDS#1 chop chop.This one axed @ day 69 the other 2 were day 66.
> View attachment 4341261 View attachment 4341262 View attachment 4341264 View attachment 4341265 View attachment 4341267 View attachment 4341269
> This bitch is .Hoping she revegs.


Beautiful man


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> wow looks amazing bro, very nice job as always.


Thank you diggs99.



pthobson said:


> Beautiful man


Thank you pthobson.

Much appreciated fellas.


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I ran hydroton in the bottom and coco in the top with amazing results.
> 
> Well that is never good to hear, did ya save a cut or 2??


No unfortunately as of right now I am run and done. I do not have the space nor have I ever even cloned (not that I don’t think I could). She woulda been one of the few I would have kept a cut of though. Beautiful lady that was just stressed. It’s all good though I have a feeling most phenos of your seeds will be fire anyways. Thanks again useful.


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Could this make a plant hermie? This is what I was talking about sprouting sideways. Tell me what you think fellas. First pic is sprout second is today, right now. This may have been the culprit and my lack of paying attention for herm


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> No unfortunately as of right now I am run and done. I do not have the space nor have I ever even cloned (not that I don’t think I could). She woulda been one of the few I would have kept a cut of though. Beautiful lady that was just stressed. It’s all good though I have a feeling most phenos of your seeds will be fire anyways. Thanks again useful.


I get it, I only ask because I have had the same issue happen many times, and the clone performed flawlessly on the next round. I'm just gonna say this, I know it is not normally what folks hear when they have an issue.it very well could be a genetic issue. A bunch of folks have run them with no issue, but that doesn't mean that perhaps there is a lil gremlin in there somewhere.

Furthermore, I am not that seed provider that will come at ya sayin things like, you have done something wrong, yer environment is the issue ect. The thing is, they should actually be able to deal with a certain level of stress, and perform the way we expect them to.

I really appreciate the feedback, the good and maybe an occasional bad.....seriously, I need to know these things. If there is anyone here that feels that they need some sort of compensation,I am just a pm away.


----------



## DocofRock (May 28, 2019)

Just a quick tent update for you! Threw in those Blumats and got it all setup - will see! So far so good!

 


My BBnC in Coco Coir:


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I get it, I only ask because I have had the same issue happen many times, and the clone performed flawlessly on the next round. I'm just gonna say this, I know it is not normally what folks hear when they have an issue.it very well could be a genetic issue. A bunch of folks have run them with no issue, but that doesn't mean that perhaps there is a lil gremlin in there somewhere.
> 
> Furthermore, I am not that seed provider that will come at ya sayin things like, you have done something wrong, yer environment is the issue ect. The thing is, they should actually be able to deal with a certain level of stress, and perform the way we expect them to.
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback, the good and maybe an occasional bad.....seriously, I need to know these things. If there is anyone here that feels that they need some sort of compensation,I am just a pm away.


You are a good dude Useful. I wanted to run #2 a second time,I just goofed on the labeling of the clones in my cloner.

"Yea, I'd like to be compensated for the fact that there is a probability that the survival instinct of the plant or a trait from parents,granparents etc. may kick in with or without stressors.". And/or"I'm a master growers I NEVER get hermies and my room/s are dialed thee fuck in! It has to be you not me"

lol. This is all in jest on my behalf. I know better,no compensation needed.You even speaking on it and not attacking me/us or being dismissive is enough for me.


----------



## pthobson (May 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I get it, I only ask because I have had the same issue happen many times, and the clone performed flawlessly on the next round. I'm just gonna say this, I know it is not normally what folks hear when they have an issue.it very well could be a genetic issue. A bunch of folks have run them with no issue, but that doesn't mean that perhaps there is a lil gremlin in there somewhere.
> 
> Furthermore, I am not that seed provider that will come at ya sayin things like, ya have done something wrong, yer environment is the issue ect. The thing is, they should actually be able to deal with a certain level of stress, and perform the way we expect them to.
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback, the good and maybe an occasional bad.....seriously, I need to know these things. If there is anyone here that feels that they need some sort of compensation,I am just a pm away.


Just want to start out by saying I appreciate you for just caring enough to listen, a lot of breeders couldn’t care less. I definitely do not feel like I need some sort of compensation man by any means, I’m sorry if I even made you think that in the slightest, whether genetic, stress, environment, whatever. I believe it to be my error though and that’s fine. Error only helps a person grow, although a little frustrating lol. My stash is literally one hundred percent useful seeds and I plan on running every last bit of them still with no hesitation. You’ve done more than enough man, for real though. And anyone reading this, go spoil yourself with some useful seeds if you haven’t already. Can’t wait for some of the new drops.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 28, 2019)

I started a couple of the OC x CD. They are about 4 wks along give or take. They went straight to a bigger pot since I knew they were ladies already. They are just starting to really take off in growth. Also doing a bit of BOG sour strawberry and some Hazeman Durban Poison. Sadly I think the DP's are going to be all male.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 29, 2019)

Apollo 11 l, smaller plant.  Orange cookies lowers, bout 4 weeks. Frosty fans! 

Yeah I know these could technically go in the Bodhi thread but I like it here more.


----------



## pthobson (May 29, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4341625 Apollo 11 l, smaller plant. View attachment 4341624 Orange cookies lowers, bout 4 weeks. Frosty fans!
> 
> Yeah I know these could technically go in the Bodhi thread but I like it here more.


Nicely done man


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 's ChemD x ChocDiesel. Super dense, as dense as the Dank Sinatras, had to take her a bit early, don't want any bud rot. It's that dense. Stinks like lavender, ChemD and chocolate.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I get it, I only ask because I have had the same issue happen many times, and the clone performed flawlessly on the next round. I'm just gonna say this, I know it is not normally what folks hear when they have an issue.it very well could be a genetic issue. A bunch of folks have run them with no issue, but that doesn't mean that perhaps there is a lil gremlin in there somewhere.
> 
> Furthermore, I am not that seed provider that will come at ya sayin things like, you have done something wrong, yer environment is the issue ect. The thing is, they should actually be able to deal with a certain level of stress, and perform the way we expect them to.
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback, the good and maybe an occasional bad.....seriously, I need to know these things. If there is anyone here that feels that they need some sort of compensation,I am just a pm away.


Useful you're a good dude! In my opinion, there is no one in the seed game, from top to bottom, who is better than you. Your customer service is beyond any other seed distributor. In my opinion!


----------



## DocofRock (May 30, 2019)

Good morning Useful gang! Just a picture before the girls go to bed - they’re tired from growing. Autos also coming along nicely, but my coco BBnC has turned to a straight up bush. Also, made a preliminary frame for my new QB96 Elite V2 lights, tell me what you think! I’m still looking for a way to hang it... they have a piece for 10x10mm (MakerBeam) but I need 15mm.


----------



## pthobson (May 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Good morning Useful gang! Just a picture before the girls go to bed - they’re tired from growing. Autos also coming along nicely, but my coco BBnC has turned to a straight up bush. Also, made a preliminary frame for my new QB96 Elite V2 lights, tell me what you think! I’m still looking for a way to hang it... they have a piece for 10x10mm (MakerBeam) but I need 15mm.
> 
> View attachment 4342154 View attachment 4342155


Good morning. Looks cool man


----------



## Baja.Beaches (May 30, 2019)

Double Dipped Strawberry outdoors. I was late topping it since I was traveling, interesting structure & aroma. 

It has been raining & very windy. That wind on heavy wet branches…snapped one of my Banana Kushes. Damn. At least it was the smaller one that I was considering culling anyhow. This DDS handled it well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Beautiful man


Spectacular


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I get it, I only ask because I have had the same issue happen many times, and the clone performed flawlessly on the next round. I'm just gonna say this, I know it is not normally what folks hear when they have an issue.it very well could be a genetic issue. A bunch of folks have run them with no issue, but that doesn't mean that perhaps there is a lil gremlin in there somewhere.
> 
> Furthermore, I am not that seed provider that will come at ya sayin things like, you have done something wrong, yer environment is the issue ect. The thing is, they should actually be able to deal with a certain level of stress, and perform the way we expect them to.
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback, the good and maybe an occasional bad.....seriously, I need to know these things. If there is anyone here that feels that they need some sort of compensation,I am just a pm away.


That's why we love this guy!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just want to start out by saying I appreciate you for just caring enough to listen, a lot of breeders couldn’t care less. I definitely do not feel like I need some sort of compensation man by any means, I’m sorry if I even made you think that in the slightest, whether genetic, stress, environment, whatever. I believe it to be my error though and that’s fine. Error only helps a person grow, although a little frustrating lol. My stash is literally one hundred percent useful seeds and I plan on running every last bit of them still with no hesitation. You’ve done more than enough man, for real though. And anyone reading this, go spoil yourself with some useful seeds if you haven’t already. Can’t wait for some of the new drops.


Yeah,whoever stole my seeds hit the Super Jackpot... I dont even like thinking about it,Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## pthobson (May 30, 2019)

Getting a very pretty fade on pheno #1 double dipped strawberries


----------



## outliergenetix (May 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Getting a very pretty fade on pheno #1 double dipped strawberries


yea man some of the leaves on one of my mint choc trips are fading like a new england autmn. red/orange/yellow instead of purple. looks pretty awesome. im hoping all the leaves fade like those


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


What state are you from?


----------



## Indoorpro (May 30, 2019)

I know this is off topic but what you guys think here? This isn’t useful gear... looks like seeds?


----------



## pthobson (May 30, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> I know this is off topic but what you guys think here? This isn’t useful gear... looks like seeds?
> View attachment 4342337 View attachment 4342339 View attachment 4342341


I Believe so


----------



## outliergenetix (May 30, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> I know this is off topic but what you guys think here? This isn’t useful gear... looks like seeds?
> View attachment 4342337 View attachment 4342339 View attachment 4342341


the only way to be sure is pop one open. it does appear that way, however i also see white hairs on some of the "pods" and those would not be white. that said the top one phobson circled looks allot like a seed, now thta said there appears to be a face on mars as well so who knows .... crack one open let us know


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yea man some of the leaves on one of my mint choc trips are fading like a new england autmn. red/orange/yellow instead of purple. looks pretty awesome. im hoping all the leaves fade like those


Fall colors in the summer!!!


----------



## Indoorpro (May 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> the only way to be sure is pop one open. it does appear that way, however i also see white hairs on some of the "pods" and those would not be white. that said the top one phobson circled looks allot like a seed, now thta said there appears to be a face on mars as well so who knows .... crack one open let us know


I did no seeds as yet... maybe not fully ripe yet! 
I’m hoping not... this grow beat me up...


----------



## AlienAthena (May 30, 2019)

Blueberries n Chocolate entering its third week of flower after doubling in size. 


 

The Tranquil Chocolate went straight to 12/12 so it’s just a lanky stick fighting for light. I might put it outside but it’s been under 12/12 for two weeks... any thoughts?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> I know this is off topic but what you guys think here? This isn’t useful gear... looks like seeds?
> View attachment 4342337 View attachment 4342339 View attachment 4342341


While one or 2 of the areas resemble a possible seed, most of the spots resemble something I have seen a few times in my years. They resemble a tiny head of cabbage, and they are very tight like cabbage. I have had possibly 4 plants do that in about 30 years of growing.


----------



## Bodean (May 30, 2019)

Trying a lower nug of chemcookietrip.

Gotta say, tastes so scrumdiddilyumptious and hasn't even hit a jar yet.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Trying a lower nug of chemcookietrip.
> View attachment 4342427


 NICE!!! Do ya have any pics of her in flower???


----------



## Indoorpro (May 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> While one or 2 of the areas resemble a possible seed, most of the spots resemble something I have seen a few times in my years. They resemble a tiny head of cabbage, and they are very tight like cabbage. I have had possibly 4 plants do that in about 30 years of growing.


Thx useful seeds.... feeling little better about the cabbage lololol....


----------



## Bodean (May 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! Do ya have any pics of her in flower???


I dont have any from late flower. I took a few around week 5 that are posted in your thread. I didn't take care of them as well this time around so they looked pretty rough. Couldn't show pics of ugly chicks lol. But I'm happy with the flower I got.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Thx useful seeds.... feeling little better about the cabbage lololol....


Glad I could help. If ya pluck one off and dissect.it and just have material there with nothing that resembles the shape of a seed, you are fine.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Blueberries n Chocolate entering its third week of flower after doubling in size. View attachment 4342376
> View attachment 4342382
> View attachment 4342385
> View attachment 4342398
> ...


Plants look really good to me!!! I love watching people growing Useful's seeds!!! That blueberries and chocolate has so many branches on it,i would scrog it...


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2019)

Bodean said:


> I dont have any from late flower. I took a few around week 5 that are posted in your thread. I didn't take care of them as well this time around so they looked pretty rough. Couldn't show pics of ugly chicks lol. But I'm happy with the flower I got.


Gotcha, ugly chicks are beautiful too!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fall colors in the summer!!!


yea bro here are a couple pics of the leaves. no filter or trickery this is showing on several mint choc trips without cold tempos at night. this plant in the pic in particular is the leader by far in all categories. most color, most smell, most vigour etc.. seems to be a long term keeper. smells of strawberry or fruit punch
I added some nug porn of vanilla kush I harvested 2 weeks ago and a jabba x ssdd I took down yesterday at day 70 from same run as the vanilla kush.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Blueberries n Chocolate entering its third week of flower after doubling in size. View attachment 4342376
> View attachment 4342382
> View attachment 4342385
> View attachment 4342398
> ...


Plants look really good to me!!! I love watching people growing Useful's seeds!!! That blueberries and chocolate has so many branches on it,i would scrog it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Glad I could help. If ya pluck one off and dissect.it and just have material there with nothing that resembles the shape of a seed, you are fine.


Genius... You truly are one with sage advice!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (May 30, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Blueberries n Chocolate entering its third week of flower after doubling in size. View attachment 4342376
> View attachment 4342382
> View attachment 4342385
> View attachment 4342398
> ...


that's soil not coco isn't it? looks super healthy there in that middle pic. all of em really but especially that one. nice work


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Gotcha, ugly chicks are beautiful too!!!


In some kind of way...


----------



## pthobson (May 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yea bro here are a couple pics of the leaves. no filter or trickery this is showing on several mint choc trips without cold tempos at night. this plant in the pic in particular is the leader by far in all categories. most color, most smell, most vigour etc.. seems to be a long term keeper. smells of strawberry or fruit punch
> I added some nug porn of vanilla kush I harvested 2 weeks ago and a jabba x ssdd I took down yesterday at day 70 from same run as the vanilla kush.


Look very similar to the DDS coloring I’m seeing


----------



## outliergenetix (May 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Look very similar to the DDS coloring I’m seeing


I noticed similarities in general when I saw your posts. maybe a dds made in my pack lol. she even smells like strawberry punch


----------



## pthobson (May 30, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> I noticed similarities in general when I saw your posts. maybe a dds made in my pack lol


Could be coming from the chocolate trip in both of their ancestry.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Could be coming from the chocolate trip in both of their ancestry.


prolly right because they got that at f4 or 5+ I think. I have a pack of em I forget which filial gen. they are prolly passing on allot of traits being bred that far along compared to the other thing in each cross


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (May 30, 2019)

I tested out a quick dried nugglet off a OC x CD fem and I've been medicated AF for a few hours now. That's all. Just wanted to share. Kick ass genetics. Love it!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> I tested out a quick dried nugglet off a OC x CD fem and I've been medicated AF for a few hours now. That's all. Just wanted to share. Kick ass genetics. Love it!


Thank you so much for that feedback, and the support!!! I have more of them in the oven so to speak. They sold out pretty quickly and folks requested that I make more........so I am.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (May 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you so much for that feedback, and the support!!! I have more of them in the oven so to speak. They sold out pretty quickly and folks requested that I make more........so I am.


Sweet, this is some "impress your friends" bud! Highly, and I mean HIGHly recommend for all the gardens out there. Well done Useful


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Look very similar to the DDS coloring I’m seeing


Agreed.I feed until the end also.So when she fades that hard(my DDS) she's in the window.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Sweet, this is some "impress your friends" bud! Highly, and I mean HIGHly recommend for all the gardens out there. Well done Useful


Thanks a bunch for that report, I know ya aint no spring chicken...lol. So that report is HIGHly appreciated....lol.


----------



## DocofRock (May 30, 2019)

What’s good Useful! Just wanted to update! Things are progressing nicely in the tent. Tomorrow I’m going to get some hooks in to hang my new lighting rig - pretty pumped to flick them on and see how they look. 

I got myself some Recharge after I ran out of great white after hearing a lot of rave reviews. Well, it could be placebo, but I swear my plants have already started looking noticeably happier. Stuff seems pretty great, and it contains everything that might otherwise need to be chopped into 4-5 different products. 

Did some LST today on 1 of my BBnC girls in soil to even out the canopy. I feel like I’m going to have to put a trellis up, but luckily because of the initial topping/supercroping and mainline-esq training, these plants are 2-3 times as wide as they are tall! It’s these autos that makes all the planning messed up (trellis, optimum environment for flower while still vegging, etc). 

P.S. I hope you all don’t mind that I am updating here. I know there are other threads, but... why go anywhere else? 

The tent and my BBnC soil plant that I almost wrote off back in week 3. 
  

And a bonus pic of one of my 24 day old Strawberry Nuggets Auto (Mephisto). These fuckers have like a millimeter between nodes. Makes it hard to train etc, esp. since they are short as hell.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 30, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Sweet, this is some "impress your friends" bud! Highly, and I mean HIGHly recommend for all the gardens out there. Well done Useful


so far my two are vigorous growers, are putting on quite a frost, nug size is good thus far, and both stink great, but one especially smells like orange tic tacs, day 32 or so of flower. super strong branching, node spacing is perfect for me. 

Damn, @Useful Seeds I'll eat my words fem seeds can be great.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> so far my two are vigorous growers, are putting on quite a frost, nug size is good thus far, and both stink great, but one especially smells like orange tic tacs, day 32 or so of flower. super strong branching, node spacing is perfect for me.
> 
> Damn, @Useful Seeds I'll eat my words fem seeds can be great.


When I started growing back in 2002, I read Ed's indoor bible and he suggested buying real genetics. Had no idea where to score real genetics besides taking a risk an ordering from a high times advertiser, Kind Seeds. Ed talked about feminized seeds in that book so when I seen Dutch passion had skunk #1 feminized I plotted down the $140-160 USD. I popped them all and kept the 6 best growing plants and they were identical looking and blew away the two Mexican brick weed seed plants I was flowering at the time.

Well longer story short that skunk came out great no issues so since then I've never questioned feminized plants. I mean the blueberry regulars that I did right after the skunk was world's better but that was just how nice those early blueberry seeds were. Since then I've definitely grown more regular seeds than fem but that is due to me always chucking. I'm not a big fan of crossing fem plants to many times before I get a male up in the mix. But yeah fems done right are great!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 31, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When I started growing back in 2002, I read Ed's indoor bible and he suggested buying real genetics. Had no idea where to score real genetics besides taking a risk an ordering from a high times advertiser, Kind Seeds. Ed talked about feminized seeds in that book so when I seen Dutch passion had skunk #1 feminized I plotted down the $140-160 USD. I popped them all and kept the 6 best growing plants and they were identical looking and blew away the two Mexican brick weed seed plants I was flowering at the time.
> 
> Well longer story short that skunk came out great no issues so since then I've never questioned feminized plants. I mean the blueberry regulars that I did right after the skunk was world's better but that was just how nice those early blueberry seeds were. Since then I've definitely grown more regular seeds than fem but that is due to me always chucking. I'm not a big fan of crossing fem plants to many times before I get a male up in the mix. But yeah fems done right are great!


Yeah, i think it all comes down to the genetics, both fems and regs can be good or bad. lol not like thats a new revelation or anything. I had just grown some boring, mediocre fems when I was a lot newer to all of this, and after my first round of Bodhi regs, i just didnt see any point of going back. plus making my own seeds too. 

but these orange cookies x chocolate diesel is as good if not better than anything I've found popping regs.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 31, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah, i think it all comes down to the genetics, both fems and regs can be good or bad. lol not like thats a new revelation or anything. I had just grown some boring, mediocre fems when I was a lot newer to all of this, and after my first round of Bodhi regs, i just didnt see any point of going back. plus making my own seeds too.
> 
> but these orange cookies x chocolate diesel is as good if not better than anything I've found popping regs.


Now your getting me excited for my OCxCD to finish! I’ve got a couple weeks left!


----------



## Gingeroot (May 31, 2019)

Out of three DDS phenos (7 total ladies) I got four total nanners on just one pheno, and that was after a several day heat spike. Now I know to save useful cuts  I have high expectations from here on out as this gears right at the tippy top imo


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 31, 2019)

The orange smell coming off of the bag of oranges is unreal. I defoliated some fan leaves and just squeezing them in my hands they smelled like orange peels. If you blindfolded someone and had them smell it, there is no way they would ever think its marijuana.. it’s wild..
I definitely just popped two oranges and bananas as well! My veg and flower tent are already overcrowded so I went and bought the 96x48 tent for my flowering(double of what I have now) And two more QB 288’s.. because you know... why the F not


----------



## Gingeroot (May 31, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> The orange smell coming off of the bag of oranges is unreal. I defoliated some fan leaves and just squeezing them in my hands they smelled like orange peels. If you blindfolded someone and had them smell it, there is no way they would ever think its marijuana.. it’s wild..
> I definitely just popped two oranges and bananas as well! My veg and flower tent are already overcrowded so I went and bought the 96x48 tent for my flowering(double of what I have now) And two more QB 288’s.. because you know... why the F not


How many BOO phenos have you come across and how's the structure? I'm most hyped for this strain...Bodhi's blood orange was my all time favvv!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 31, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> How many BOO phenos have you come across and how's the structure? I'm most hyped for this strain...Bodhi's blood orange was my all time favvv!


I popped two. Their still too early to get a great idea of the differences between phenos. They both have the orange peel smell, I could smell that in veg. Useful has the best structured plants I have grown. I topped one and left the other traditional. Both are super sturdy!


----------



## Gingeroot (May 31, 2019)

Two 1/2 weeks in 1 gal pots and these BOOs already showing perfect structure <3 One of the four's a beanpole that I'll give a week or so to start branching before I yank.


----------



## pthobson (May 31, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> The orange smell coming off of the bag of oranges is unreal. I defoliated some fan leaves and just squeezing them in my hands they smelled like orange peels. If you blindfolded someone and had them smell it, there is no way they would ever think its marijuana.. it’s wild..
> I definitely just popped two oranges and bananas as well! My veg and flower tent are already overcrowded so I went and bought the 96x48 tent for my flowering(double of what I have now) And two more QB 288’s.. because you know... why the F not


Doin big things


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 31, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Doin big things


Can’t get enough of it! Such a fun hobby. I enjoy growing it more than I do smoking. Im a one chillum every other night kind of guy. So half the stuff I pop is way too potent for me. Basically all the stuff I wanted to do in my teens and early twenties with growing I can now do in my thirties because I have money.. lol it’s wonderful.


----------



## pthobson (May 31, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Can’t get enough of it! Such a fun hobby. I enjoy growing it more than I do smoking. Im a one chillum every other night kind of guy. So half the stuff I pop is way too potent for me. Basically all the stuff I wanted to do in my teens and early twenties with growing I can now do in my thirties because I have money.. lol it’s wonderful.


Yeah I think I enjoy growing it more than smoking it myself. Never thought I’d say that. I am younger than you but I’ve had to grow up quick and be responsible. I run a multi million dollar a year business with one other and make more than fair money, only problem being the state I live in has not progressed as others states have with cannabis. I just love the plant and it’s abilities and it fascinates me.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 31, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Yeah I think I enjoy growing it more than smoking it myself. Never thought I’d say that. I am younger than you but I’ve had to grow up quick and be responsible. I run a multi million dollar a year business with one other and make more than fair money, only problem being the state I live in has not progressed as others states have with cannabis. I just love the plant and it’s abilities and it fascinates me.


Damn man good for you! I just turned 30 and I decided to skip school which worked out well and allowed me to buy a house during the recession and not have student loan debt. Worked my way up and like you have more than enough money. My state is super lenient on cannabis although they can’t quite get it legal yet. Land of 10,000 lakes you betcha


----------



## Gingeroot (May 31, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Yeah I think I enjoy growing it more than smoking it myself. Never thought I’d say that. I am younger than you but I’ve had to grow up quick and be responsible. I run a multi million dollar a year business with one other and make more than fair money, only problem being the state I live in has not progressed as others states have with cannabis. I just love the plant and it’s abilities and it fascinates me.


With that kinda bank you should come to Ohio, put in a bid, and hire me to manage your useful warehouse lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 31, 2019)

TC testers are much happier after being upcanned from solo cups. Not sure why, because they didn't have much of a root system... maybe they just needed to know they had some room to move?

It looks like 2x phenos, 1is broad leafed with longer, pointier leaves, the other is broad leafed with short roundish leaves.

They've been at it for 30 days...






 

They are in new coco, and were on Canna AnB, but I'm trying out MegaCrop, and as you can see, I'm still trying to find the happy place with it. 1.2ec, pH is 5.8. R.O'd water

Temps are highish, 79-83° at lights out...and it'll get hotter. The temps aren't usually a problem, but should be a good stress test!

They look lovely to me! Buddy has 2x going that are still sprouts, but healthy ones! I'll get some of his pics a bit later.

The Bag of Oranges is kicking it into gear, too. She is a tight one! 

Just gave her a topping... or as close as my fat fingers could get, lol!
 

 

Thanks for the opportunities, @Useful Seeds!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 31, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Damn man good for you! I just turned 30 and I decided to skip school which worked out well and allowed me to buy a house during the recession and not have student loan debt. Worked my way up and like you have more than enough money. My state is super lenient on cannabis although they can’t quite get it legal yet. Land of 10,000 lakes you betcha


Hello neighbor. Vote out those crooks who voted it down cpl months ago...


----------



## pthobson (May 31, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> With that kinda bank you should come to Ohio, put in a bid, and hire me to manage your useful warehouse lol!


I do not own the business or trust me I would, and the business is in no way related to cannabis. The owner of the business, we may seem him twice a year and we are responsible for maintaining/ expanding etc. The one other (owners sister) and I are paid very well, without any kind of college required, I have worked my way up to know the owner personally and I’ve just been blessed honestly.(although I do have two degrees). And yes it’s a multi million dollar a year business(meaning anywhere from about 2-3 million) but you have got to take into consideration this is not pure profit either. In this business the money makes the money for you if that makes any sense and that’s as much as I’ll say.


I may be closer to Ohio than you think  WAY closer


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 31, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Hello neighbor. Vote out those crooks who voted it down cpl months ago...


We’re close. Hopefully within the next year.


----------



## DocofRock (May 31, 2019)

My BBnC coco plant vs. my hand. Also noticed roots busting out the bottom of the 5 gal pot. I mean, I just don’t think overwatering coco is possible. I water and have watered this beeyatch like 2-3 times a day with 20-30% runoff since seedling stage. Same thing is happening in my 3 gal pots with my autos in coco - they aren’t yet 4 weeks old and roots literally poking out of the smart pot all around. I think this is going pretty well for my 1st (and a half) grow really.


----------



## TWest65 (May 31, 2019)

Congrats to any Illinois residents!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah,whoever stole my seeds hit the Super Jackpot... I dont even like thinking about it,Grrrrrrrr!!!


LONG VALLEY ROYAL KUSH...$300 FOR TEN SEEDS!!! GOT SOME FOR FREE... THE PEOPLE THAT TOOK THEM DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO GROW WEED REALLY SO ALL THEY'RE GOING TO DO IS FUCK EM UP!!! IDIOTS!!!


----------



## DocofRock (May 31, 2019)

Got my new lights all put together. Running 1 QB260 V1 kit and 2 QB96 elite V2 in the 4x4.


----------



## Gingeroot (May 31, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Got my new lights all put together. Running 1 QB260 V1 kit and 2 QB96 elite V2 in the 4x4.
> View attachment 4343006 View attachment 4343007


Dayummm! You trying to outgrow that tent with those genetics and lights?! Looks like all you need now is some CO2  Is there a reason you went with the kit vs cobs?


----------



## DocofRock (May 31, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Dayummm! You trying to outgrow that tent with those genetics and lights?! Looks like all you need now is some CO2  Is there a reason you went with the kit vs cobs?


Well I’m still new to growing. Initially bought some Mars crap before I knew better, returned it, got the kit on sale x2. Now I just took the driver from one of the kits and assembled that new rig. I have ghetto CO2 LOL. 2 mason jars with a cup of sugar and active yeast changed out weekly. It is probably negligible, but I convince myself it helps.  

That’s actually how I broke one of the 4 main stems off my big coco plant... I was rooting around like a maniac one nights and screwing with my lights cuz I couldn’t sleep and one of the full ass jars landed directly on it. It was tied down too so it just snapped clean off the stalk.


----------



## TWest65 (May 31, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Got my new lights all put together. Running 1 QB260 V1 kit and 2 QB96 elite V2 in the 4x4.
> View attachment 4343006 View attachment 4343007


I'm curious as to why you chose to make your frame the way you did, as opposed to a long rectangle. It would have been easier to build and less materials. You build it that way for possible future expansion?


----------



## DocofRock (May 31, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I'm curious as to why you chose to make your frame the way you did, as opposed to a long rectangle. It would have been easier to build and less materials. You build it that way for possible future expansion?


I built it that way because I’m a stone cold tard when it comes to handy work and craftsmanship and engineering. Hahah. But fuck it, it works!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 1, 2019)

Blueberries and chocolate
Day 22 pic


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate
> Day 22 pic


Gorgeous green gals and krispy clean set up!! Hope mine look like that in 5 days!


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy day 17  How do I slow these genetics down?!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 1, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I built it that way because I’m a stone cold tard when it comes to handy work and craftsmanship and engineering. Hahah. But fuck it, it works!


That's what's important at the end of the day,right???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 1, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4343294
> Happy day 17  How do I slow these genetics down?!


You don't... Gotta ride the wave!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 1, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4343294
> Happy day 17  How do I slow these genetics down?!


They are looking great bud....Is that also the Blueberries and Chocolate?

Whats the details of your grow? Lights, medium etc


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> They are looking great bud....Is that also the Blueberries and Chocolate?
> 
> Whats the details of your grow? Lights, medium etc


I have 4 BOO and 5 BCHs. Soon to be 3 and 4 cuz beanpoles won't work in my closet. Woulda been perfect for my vertical days. 

Anyhoo, I'm using an original RW-150 Area 51 LED panel in veg mode and recycled organic soil. No good water where I'm at so organics helps. 

Also no air circulation or exchange lol. Temps are usually 82-88. They're doing pretty good with sub parish conditions.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 1, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I have 4 BOO and 5 BCHs. Soon to be 3 and 4 cuz beanpoles won't work in my closet. Woulda been perfect for my vertical days.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm using an original RW-150 Area 51 LED panel in veg mode and recycled organic soil. No good water where I'm at so organics helps.
> 
> Also no air circulation or exchange lol. Temps are usually 82-88. They're doing pretty good with sub parish conditions.


Agreed, they look very nice.

Best of luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 1, 2019)

Banana Kush just starting to flower. Structure is very strong, it is happy. I am really liking this one.


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 1, 2019)

Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel

Day 30 since they popped out of the coco/perlite mix with green cotyledons and tiny little leaves starting to take shape.

After one week in 12/12 under hps they got nice and lanky and I moved them to .75 gallon buckets, burying the stem and introduced some mykos and diatomaceous. Light cycle was changed to 14/8 under mh and they regrouped from the move.

NOW they have been in a 2x2 with 4 ft ceiling under a VIPARSPECTRA 600 for a week and a half and blew up. Well, besides one....maybe I damaged, maybe I forgot mykos? Feeding FF liquid nutes at half strength on schedule. On 18/6 light cycle.

Temp is 80, humidity 60%.

Gonna ride this out for another 30 days.

Will report back next weekend

Edit: added light cycle numbers to current situation.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 1, 2019)

Look at the fade on this DDS fellas. No filters etc just simple pic with flash on


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Look at the fade on this DDS fellas


Beyond beautiful!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Look at the fade on this DDS fellas. No filters etc just simple pic with flash on


 That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is beautiful!!!!


Great genetics man thanks to you


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Look at the fade on this DDS fellas. No filters etc just simple pic with flash on


Well done! Looks amazing


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 1, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I built it that way because I’m a stone cold tard when it comes to handy work and craftsmanship and engineering. Hahah. But fuck it, it works!


Well it looks cool. So it gets style points! Lol


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 1, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> ...Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel
> ight cycle was changed to *14/8* under mh and they regrouped from the move...


22 hours? Is that a mistype?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Great genetics man thanks to you


Dilly dilly!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is beautiful!!!!


Quite literally looks like a chocolate covered strawberry right now
Strawberry leaves with the chocolate bud on top lol


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Look at the fade on this DDS fellas. No filters etc just simple pic with flash on


Amazing. I can only hope mine turn out that well. 

Here’s some “pre-dawn” pics of my BBnC. Really want to get ahold of some more Useful beans. I donno what to get out of the available strains.. hmm. This growing thing is addicting too, and Useful is offering great genetics obviously (and for half the price of a lot of others). The only thing I’m lacking is space or I’d be popping beans right now!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 1, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> 22 hours? Is that a mistype?


I have run veg 16/6 before using a digital timer.....it works well.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have run veg 16/6 before using a digital timer.....it works well.


Interestingggg..y'ever try a shorter flower cycle? I know some LED guys that swear by it with the dark red (sunset)


----------



## pthobson (Jun 1, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Well done! Looks amazing


Thank you man


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 1, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Banana Kush just starting to flower. Structure is very strong, it is happy. I am really liking this one.
> 
> View attachment 4343369


Golly  You goin for a pound per plant or what?! Lots of pretty ladies in this thread


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 1, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Interestingggg..y'ever try a shorter flower cycle? I know some LED guys that swear by it with the dark red (sunset)


Yes, I have done 10/12 before and did not notice any real loss in yield, but I am pretty sure trich production increased a lil bit.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been running 10/14 for a couple years with no noticeable dif.

DJ Short says 11/13 flower lighting gives more phenotypical expressions, but I've not seen that. Thinking about it, I'm not even sure how that could happen... seems to me phenos would be determined in veg, but whaddaiknow, lol!

@Useful Seeds I have enough trouble keeping things working on a 24 hr clock... 22hrs must be especially fun!


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, I have done 10/12 before and did not notice any real loss in yield, but I am pretty sure trich production increased a lil bit.


Shorter flower time should help with pheno hunting eh'. Got my gears churnin now!


pthobson said:


> Look at the fade on this DDS fellas. No filters etc just simple pic with flash on


Amazing seeing someone online growing the same exact pheno as I  Fade and all! This forum thing seems as addicting as the growing! I didn't get any amber until the leaves were yellow and falling off. You?


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 1, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> 22 hours? Is that a mistype?


16/8. Was thinking 14 due to something I was reading or remembering at the time about running 14 hour light cycles to get sex showing earlier. 

These are fems btw, so nothing but ladies up in here.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 1, 2019)

Welp.... I caved. Just picked up 40 more Useful beans (3 different strains). Always nice to know you’ve got some quality bud just a grow away.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 1, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Welp.... I caved. Just picked up 40 more Useful beans (3 different strains). Always nice to know you’ve got some quality bud just a grow away.


 What you talkin bout Willis???!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 2, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Welp.... I caved. Just picked up 40 more Useful beans (3 different strains). Always nice to know you’ve got some quality bud just a grow away.


From where? I don’t think anywhere I’ve looked has 3 different kinds in stock, lol. He’s getting popular!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel. This is the one that just reeks of orange tic tacs. No stem rubs required now, just get close and she gives off blasts of Orange goodness. Check out that frosty fan leaf stem.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 2, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Welp.... I caved. Just picked up 40 more Useful beans (3 different strains). Always nice to know you’ve got some quality bud just a grow away.


Smart shopper. Was that the buy 3 get 1? Which strain did you get 20 of?


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries 

Day 50


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 2, 2019)

dcse-Choc D S1's
GLG- ChemD x Choc D
I'd recommend these, especially that chemd x choc diesel cross, unbelievable taste and yield. I have the s1's also set back also, lol. I am ChemD fan, but kinda picky and its the most unique, kinda intoxicating herb taste Ive encountered, no shit. Really love the baseball bat pheno I found out of 2 beans, lol. Well done @Useful Seeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4343819 View attachment 4343821 View attachment 4343823 Orange cookies x chocolate diesel. This is the one that just reeks of orange tic tacs. No stem rubs required now, just get close and she gives off blasts of Orange goodness. Check out that frosty fan leaf stem.


I can almost smell her from here...lol. Very nice!!! 


mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries
> 
> Day 50
> 
> View attachment 4343834 View attachment 4343835 View attachment 4343836 View attachment 4343837


Beautiful!!!


Bodyne said:


> dcse-Choc D S1's
> GLG- ChemD x Choc D
> I'd recommend these, especially that chemd x choc diesel cross, unbelievable taste and yield. I have the s1's also set back also, lol. I am ChemD fan, but kinda picky and its the most unique, kinda intoxicating herb taste Ive encountered, no shit. Really love the baseball bat pheno I found out of 2 beans, lol. Well done @Useful Seeds


Thanks buddy! I honestly can't believe the Chem D x Chocolate Diesel is still in stock. It was a small batch release.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 2, 2019)

Heres a 4 day comparison shot.

Left pic is directly after transplant, day 21...Right pic is last night(day 25) so just about 4 full days between pics.

I was impressed, these genetics have vigorous characteristics .


----------



## Aby55 (Jun 2, 2019)

I have some dds thats been in veg about a month.pics coming later
Anyways a question to those that have ran the dds. Did you defoliate at all?
I've had to take a few fan leaves off to stop moisture spots. It was thick with leaves.
I can't wait to throw these in my flower room.
Off topic. So far I'm very unimpressed with my 100$ seeds im currently running they all seem to have very mutated growth.
The dds seems to be pretty solid in structure


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Dank Sinatra F2s 
Two females


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 2, 2019)

Day 19
TC top of pic
DDS bottom of pic
These little girls already smells!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 2, 2019)

Theres just something about that glow!!

Love pic taking when the MH is just turning on and they are just waking up lol


----------



## pthobson (Jun 2, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 19
> TC top of pic
> DDS bottom of pic
> These little girls already smells!
> View attachment 4344023 View attachment 4344024


Nice and uniform
Can already see the small differences in phenos


----------



## pthobson (Jun 2, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Amazing seeing someone online growing the same exact pheno as I  Fade and all! This forum thing seems as addicting as the growing! I didn't get any amber until the leaves were yellow and falling off. You?


I am maybe seeing 10% amber today but Friday marks the day they’re done for me. That will be 64 days 12/12


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 2, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries
> 
> Day 50
> 
> View attachment 4343834 View attachment 4343835 View attachment 4343836 View attachment 4343837


Nicely done Magoo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 2, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> I have some dds thats been in veg about a month.pics coming later
> Anyways a question to those that have ran the dds. Did you defoliate at all?
> I've had to take a few fan leaves off to stop moisture spots. It was thick with leaves.
> I can't wait to throw these in my flower room.
> ...


I CoB_nUt am a defoliator.I didn't do it on my seed run.But I did on my clone runs of her.
I ALWAYS defoliate or prune leaves.
Since usung the term defoliation can cause an uproar.
She does have a solid structure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 2, 2019)

Useful's H.A.OG x Choco Deisal x3.These gals are still in their solos from seed.Topped once.
They should've been in flower by now.Things got pushed back.
They will be topped again and pruned.
Since I have 3,I want to run them all together so I have to wait for 3 spots to open up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 2, 2019)

Banana Kush x GG#4


----------



## pthobson (Jun 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Useful's H.A.OG x Choco Deisal x3.These gals are still in their solos from seed.Topped once.
> They should've been in flower by now.Things got pushed back.
> They will be topped again and pruned.
> Since I have 3,I want to run them all together so I have to wait for 3 spots to open up.
> View attachment 4344106 View attachment 4344107 View attachment 4344109 View attachment 4344110


Do you plan on transplanting or keeping in solos whole run?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Do you plan on transplanting or keeping in solos whole run?


He will be transplantin em fer sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Do you plan on transplanting or keeping in solos whole run?





Useful Seeds said:


> He will be transplantin em fer sure.


Correct.Indeed I will.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 2, 2019)

Some Blueberries n Oranges fem seeds. Blueberry Hashplant (respect cut) x Bag of Oranges.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some Blueberries n Oranges fem seeds. Blueberry Hashplant (respect cut) x Bag of Oranges.
> View attachment 4344210


oh boy, just in time for me to be ready to buy some seeds! 

edit: no idea why this appalachian pine photo was here, but I'll leave it since I dont know if i've posted it yet.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4343826
> 
> oh boy, just in time for me to be ready to buy some seeds!
> 
> edit: no idea why this appalachian pine photo was here, but I'll leave it since I dont know if i've posted it yet.


Hahaha............that is a sexy lady!!!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some Blueberries n Oranges fem seeds. Blueberry Hashplant (respect cut) x Bag of Oranges.
> View attachment 4344210


Where are you going to be dropping those? Searching for a solid blueberry.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 2, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Where are you going to be dropping those? Searching for a solid blueberry.


Once they are dried out properly, they will go out to @Bad Dawg aka Great lakes Genetics, @JBCSeeds , and, @dcseedexchange. But to be totally honest with ya, the Bag of Oranges likes to influence everything she touches. Orange terps galore, folks here can attest to that fact. You could get a Blueberry HP leaner, but I just wanted to let ya know what I have seen.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah, i think it all comes down to the genetics, both fems and regs can be good or bad. lol not like thats a new revelation or anything. I had just grown some boring, mediocre fems when I was a lot newer to all of this, and after my first round of Bodhi regs, i just didnt see any point of going back. plus making my own seeds too.
> 
> but these orange cookies x chocolate diesel is as good if not better than anything I've found popping regs.


----------



## Aby55 (Jun 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I CoB_nUt am a defoliator.I didn't do it on my seed run.But I did on my clone runs of her.
> I ALWAYS defoliate or prune leaves.
> Since usung the term defoliation can cause an uproar.
> She does have a solid structure.


How much do you defoliate and at what points? 
I've been researching it but I come up with mixed opinions.
To thanks for your help and knowledge


----------



## Aby55 (Jun 2, 2019)

Here's 2 dds I got going in my 400w tent.
It's the 2 in the center.
The 2 small plants are ectocooler crossed with something I keep forgetting lol by schwagy p? I might have spelt that wrong.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Once they are dried out properly, they will go out to @Bad Dawg aka Great lakes Genetics, @JBCSeeds , and, @dcseedexchange. But to be totally honest with ya, the Bag of Oranges likes to influence everything she touches. Orange terps galore, folks here can attest to that fact. You could get a Blueberry HP leaner, but I just wanted to let ya know what I have seen.


Appreciate it. Thanks for the heads up as I already grabbed some BOO and a x


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 3, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> How much do you defoliate and at what points?
> I've been researching it but I come up with mixed opinions.
> To thanks for your help and knowledge


IMOIt is strain dependant,but I defol all throught veg.In flower,day 21 I defoliate.If she is a heavy leafer,I defol again at day 41-45.Then leave them be,outside of a few here and there.It can be detrimentalto defoliate if your plant isn't healthy going into flower.Some cultivars don't respond well to it.Some people defoliate way too much and or at the wrong time.In flower especially.If you get it wrong,she will stunt and yeild will suffer.
I would suggest experimenting with it on a cultivar you are familiar with.That way you'll notice any affects good or bad.Timing in flower is key.
Veg is the best place to experiment defoliation with.
It can slow the plant down height-wise,but it'll bush her out.So if you don't want a big bushy tree in flower,you should prune branches also.
Some leggy cultivars I defoliate right before flip to tame height on the gals that got away from me in veg height.

There is a lot of mixed veiws on defoliation.I say experiment for yourself,you'll be better equippped to make a decision on whether to continue it or not.


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 3, 2019)

hi @Useful Seeds, do you have estimated flower time for either of these two and or any other pertinent information you’d like to share? Gotta start running through some of these freebies  
Thanks!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahaha............that is a sexy lady!!!!!


Thanks! shes my favorite kind of plant. short and tight, really putting out, and has that gluelike resin that just coats your fingers the second you touch it. smells like incense/hash with some skunky notes on the tail end. A little bit of sweetness in there somewhere too. I had a couple ASS's that just reeked of lemon, so I'm looking out for any lemony notes on either of these two, those were my favorite of the ASSes.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2019)

did a comment get removed from your quote of mine? @MIRedBuds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 3, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> hi @Useful Seeds, do you have estimated flower time for either of these two and or any other pertinent information you’d like to share? Gotta start running through some of these freebies
> Thanks!View attachment 4344537


I would have to wager that they will go a good 10 weeks.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks! shes my favorite kind of plant. short and tight, really putting out, and has that gluelike resin that just coats your fingers the second you touch it. smells like incense/hash with some skunky notes on the tail end. A little bit of sweetness in there somewhere too. I had a couple ASS's that just reeked of lemon, so I'm looking out for any lemony notes on either of these two, those were my favorite of the ASSes.


We talking about cannabis here or women? 
Short, tight, really putting out, and sticky. 
 I’m just playin man. She’s a pretty one


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 3, 2019)

pthobson said:


> We talking about cannabis here or women?
> Short, tight, really putting out, and sticky.
> I’m just playin man. She’s a pretty one


That was funny right there!!!! lol


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have some Chem D x Banana Kush fems in the fridge...if ya really want a pack. Um,send me a pm and I will give ya my email and we will get a pack to ya. All I ask of you is the next time you are in a store that asks if ya wanna donate to 4H, food bank, SPCA, ect..donate no less than $10.00. My request may sound silly to some..but it is something I do all the time.


Thats badass. the world needs more people like you..


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 3, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Thats badass. the world needs more people like you..


 Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have run veg 16/6 before using a digital timer.....it works well.


Must be spending the lost two hours on Rollitup.org


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 3, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I've been running 10/14 for a couple years with no noticeable dif.
> 
> DJ Short says 11/13 flower lighting gives more phenotypical expressions, but I've not seen that. Thinking about it, I'm not even sure how that could happen... seems to me phenos would be determined in veg, but whaddaiknow, lol!
> 
> @Useful Seeds I have enough trouble keeping things working on a 24 hr clock... 22hrs must be especially fun!


The 11/13 schedule gives you extra flowering time roughly an extra night every twelve days..


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 4, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> The 11/13 schedule gives you extra flowering time roughly an extra night every twelve days..


And that might change the pheno? TBH, I'd have thought the pheno would be determined in the seed, not later conditions... still trying to figure this stuff out, lol!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4343819 View attachment 4343821 View attachment 4343823 Orange cookies x chocolate diesel. This is the one that just reeks of orange tic tacs. No stem rubs required now, just get close and she gives off blasts of Orange goodness. Check out that frosty fan leaf stem.


Really nice!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> And that might change the pheno? TBH, I'd have thought the pheno would be determined in the seed, not later conditions... still trying to figure this stuff out, lol!


no.....that would not change the pheno.... thats genetics not conditions.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> We talking about cannabis here or women?
> Short, tight, really putting out, and sticky.
> I’m just playin man. She’s a pretty one


shit they're one in the same to me  both bring me delight and stress lol.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 4, 2019)

About to top these Blueberries and Chocolate.

I was wondering, can i clone the tops? A buddy wanted a few clones, im about to top, wondering if this will work fine? I have enough stretch that i can easily take nice clones off the top length, just dont know if it will be fine doing so.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> About to top these Blueberries and Chocolate.
> 
> I was wondering, can i clone the tops? A buddy wanted a few clones, im about to top, wondering if this will work fine? I have enough stretch that i can easily take nice clones off the top length, just dont know if it will be fine doing so.


absolutely, thats always what I do. Then you top it again, and keep it going and going. I've heard people say that you can get much faster rooting clones if you take a branch from lower down the stem, but any cloning problems Ive had have always been unrelated.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> absolutely, thats always what I do. Then you top it again, and keep it going and going. I've heard people say that you can get much faster rooting clones if you take a branch from lower down the stem, but any cloning problems Ive had have always been unrelated.


Thanks bud, ya i read to always take your clones off the lower branching , did a little searching, never found much about cloning the tops. Didnt seen any reason it wouldnt work, but wasnt sure.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

hey @Useful Seeds are you currently fuckin' with anything grape-y? if so, i'd love to know about it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hey @Useful Seeds are you currently fuckin' with anything grape-y? if so, i'd love to know about it.


I actually have a Grape OG cut, and some of Bog's Sour Grape seeds. That has been on my mind a lil bit lately. Funny you should ask.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 4, 2019)

This was my first time ever taking clones or tops for clones , do they usually start wilting right away?

fans started sagging/ drooping hard and leaves got weird within 10 mins it seems.

i have them in water right now while i prep the pellets.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 

as a breeder, have you ever just said to yourself i want to make my own Jack Herer strain or Ak47 or any of the really popular ones? like for the JH, pick your own haze, northern lights and skunk and just see what you come up with?


----------



## althor (Jun 4, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Thanks bud, ya i read to always take your clones off the lower branching , did a little searching, never found much about cloning the tops. Didnt seen any reason it wouldnt work, but wasnt sure.


Yep, that is exactly how I clone. I will let it get to around the 8th node then cut down to around the 2nd node which gives me a nice piece to gel and then I cut the fan leaves in half. Put it in a dome under constant light, spray it daily until roots take hold.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> This was my first time ever taking clones or tops for clones , do they usually start wilting right away?
> 
> fans started sagging/ drooping hard and leaves got weird within 10 mins it seems.
> 
> i have them in water right now while i prep the pellets.


I am not looking at yer cuts, but be sure to cut off larger fans, and cut the tips of the other remaining leaves off. Some folks do things differently, but that is what I do. And I get great results. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am not looking at yer cuts, but be sure to cut off larger fans, and cut the tips of the other remaining leaves off. Some folks do things differently, but that is what I do. And I get great results. Your mileage may vary.


Yep already clipped big fans off and took 30-40% of the tips of the remaining leaves.

I have them soaking in 55ppm tap water right now, jiffy pellets are soaking in 320ppm solution of base nutes. The plan is to put them in the jiffys, toss them in the humidity dome and stick them under some cfls. 

I took these methods from other grower, that had good results, hopefully i can get a few to root. 


Please tell me if you see something wrong or a way to do better. im always looking to learn.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually have a Grape OG cut, and some of Bog's Sour Grape seeds. That has been on my mind a lil bit lately. Funny you should ask.


I've been thinkin' about you thinkin' about them. If you would be so kind, could you hit the orange cookies with the Grape OG please? Just real quick? Thanks. lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Yep already clipped big fans off and took 30-40% of the tips of the remaining leaves.
> 
> I have them soaking in 55ppm tap water right now, jiffy pellets are soaking in 320ppm solution of base nutes. The plan is to put them in the jiffys, toss them in the humidity dome and stick them under some cfls.
> 
> ...


yeah that should do you just fine. I"m pretty streamlined with my basic process, clip at a 45 degree angle, cut a couple cuts 3/4 up the stem, I used to dip in rooting powder until I lost it, now I just stick it straight into the rooter, and seems to work just fine if not better. My "humidity dome" is solo cups with zip lock bags on top of them. I put the rooter in a baby solo cup, then that in a 16oz solo, then baggie on top. keeps it plenty humid and in my very small cloning space I have the freedom to move everything around as I please as opposed to a cloner. which I wish I had under some cfl's. Im going to try to be doing more with what I got than buying more packs of seeds. Except for when useful drops fire, because its affordable as fuck and its great gear and I'm fem curious again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> @Useful Seeds
> 
> as a breeder, have you ever just said to yourself i want to make my own Jack Herer strain or Ak47 or any of the really popular ones? like for the JH, pick your own haze, northern lights and skunk and just see what you come up with?


Heck yeah!!! I have a plan for a Hashplant Haze, Blueberry HP x Ghost Train Haze. There are also a couple few things brewing that I haven't even mentioned.....old school style. But I just don't want to mention them until I pop a bunch and take a look and possibly further the line and make it available.

I also have decided that I NEED to go through some of my old crosses that I made that folks loved as freebies before I even started vending. And refine em to f2 selects...and I have a bunch!!! lol. Stay tuned.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I've been thinkin' about you thinkin' about them. If you would be so kind, could you hit the orange cookies with the Grape OG please? Just real quick? Thanks. lol


Haha.....ya know what...that would be a really cool cross!!! They will be ready next week.....lol. Honestly, I had already thought about a Gelato #45 x Grape OG..I could throw an Orange Cookie lady in there when I do it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Haha.....ya know what...that would be a really cool cross!!! They will be ready next week.....lol. Honestly, I had already thought about a Gelato #45 x Grape OG..I could throw an Orange Cookie lady in there when I do it.


mmmmmmmmmmhm yes please and thank you! to both. Sounds awesome. I'm also excited to see what kind of old school stuff you got in the works.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yeah that should do you just fine. I"m pretty streamlined with my basic process, clip at a 45 degree angle, cut a couple cuts 3/4 up the stem, I used to dip in rooting powder until I lost it, now I just stick it straight into the rooter, and seems to work just fine if not better. My "humidity dome" is solo cups with zip lock bags on top of them. I put the rooter in a baby solo cup, then that in a 16oz solo, then baggie on top. keeps it plenty humid and in my very small cloning space I have the freedom to move everything around as I please as opposed to a cloner. which I wish I had under some cfl's. Im going to try to be doing more with what I got than buying more packs of seeds. Except for when useful drops fire, because its affordable as fuck and its great gear and I'm fem curious again.


What is funny is I used to use clone gel but tried a little squeeze from my aloe on the cuts and it works fantastic. I always over complicate things. Gotta throw in a pic of OC x CD. 1 more week along and gaining speed.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Except for when useful drops fire, because its affordable as fuck and its great gear and I'm fem curious again.


So happy to have ya fem curious....lol. Bluberries n Oranges will be released soon. Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> So happy to have ya fem curious....lol. Bluberries n Oranges will be released soon. Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges.


I missed out on BOO but I'm not really feeling like I missed out, ya know? I got one thats reeking of orange bitters/tic tacs, and the other stinks like an orance tootsie roll pop. IDK if the chocolate diesel has a strong smell, but i'm starting to pick up some noticable chocolate notes after some candy orange smell. its really delightful. 

However I am not gonna sleep on this one. I would love to try some blueberry hash plant stuff. Never had the original.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 4, 2019)

Jumping the gun 3-4 days but chop chop


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 4, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> And that might change the pheno? TBH, I'd have thought the pheno would be determined in the seed, not later conditions... still trying to figure this stuff out, lol!


Im so far from manipulating phenos.... Waaaay above my paygrade... I have a hard time telling different plants from each other. So i must label them... One day maybe...


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 4, 2019)

Got some heavy damn defoliation today, my BBnC girls. Too botched to show right now, but here is a couple tentmates.

Intermission photo: Autos on day 29


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 5, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Got some heavy damn defoliation today, my BBnC girls. Too botched to show right now, but here is a couple tentmates.
> 
> Intermission photo: Autos on day 29
> 
> View attachment 4345221 View attachment 4345222


is that a blumat you got in there?


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> is that a blumat you got in there?


Ya... just actually picked up 6 more. Good shit.


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 5, 2019)

What’s going on guys-

Useful- Sorry haven’t been giving any reviews of the testers you’ve sent. Been super busy, getting an acl reconstruction in a few weeks so doing a lot of stuff so i’ll be able to live on crutches for a few weeks. That and getting the outdoor gardens ready been busy.

But I have some girls that are about to be moved to their rdwc and start flowering. 1 or 2 DDS, one of which is huge. A tranquil which is also very tall, and growing beautifully. 
The rest are at about week 3 of veg and are Tranquil, DDS, and Chem cookie trip, 

I’ll get photos once they are in flowering room. Veg are is super tight and has too many plants right now photos are hard to get haha


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Haha.....ya know what...that would be a really cool cross!!! They will be ready next week.....lol. Honestly, I had already thought about a Gelato #45 x Grape OG..I could throw an Orange Cookie lady in there when I do it.


Yes please !! 

Gelato 45 x grape og!!!


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Jun 5, 2019)

Big GTH fan. Would love to see someone do some interesting work with it. Since the og Pheno was next to impossible to find, maybe hit ghost train haze back to ghost og. Logically it makes the most sense in my opinion. Might create something like banana og, considering it is ghost x sags 60/40


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Jun 5, 2019)

I have a beautiful chocolate diesel s1 that’s 6.5 weeks in. She shines and reeks. I will take photos when I get home. 
Complex sweet smells with underlying sour diesel fumes. Structurally looks more similar to photos of chocolate trip I’ve seen.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 5, 2019)

@Useful Seeds I made F2's from a Gooeybreeder's Dark Desire pheno that was pure Grape Nehi, fizz and all... be more than glad to pass them along if you're interested!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> What’s going on guys-
> 
> Useful- Sorry haven’t been giving any reviews of the testers you’ve sent. Been super busy, getting an acl reconstruction in a few weeks so doing a lot of stuff so i’ll be able to live on crutches for a few weeks. That and getting the outdoor gardens ready been busy.
> 
> ...


No apologies needed, I understand completely .


FlakeyFoont said:


> @Useful Seeds I made F2's from a Gooeybreeder's Dark Desire pheno that was pure Grape Nehi, fizz and all... be more than glad to pass them along if you're interested!


That certainly does sound yummy!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey guys. Can anyone tell me what's causing the leaves to completely turn over on 1 plant? 

It started 2 days ago with 1 leaf slightly twisting over, but both leaves are flipped over completly today as you can see by the pic.

Now I notice one leaf on the middle plant in the back is doing the same thing.

Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me what's causing the leaves to completely turn over on 1 plant?
> 
> It started 2 days ago with 1 leaf slightly twisting over, but both leaves are flipped over completly today as you can see by the pic.
> 
> ...


I’ve had that happen before too. No idea what caused it but it eventually just stopped happening. The only thing that made sense to me was light or heat..


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 5, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I’ve had that happen before too. No idea what caused it but it eventually just stopped happening. The only thing that made sense to me was light or heat..


Ya same here, my temps have stayed consistent and well within optimal range and the light is a fair distance away for this stage of growth , i thought anyway lol.

2 of the 9 are showing signs of whatever it is lol hopefully it just corrects itself, as you say.

Thanks bud


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 5, 2019)

This eagle in Iowa has it goin on!!!


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> This eagle in Iowa has it goin on!!!
> View attachment 4345587


Hahaha wait what??


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> This eagle in Iowa has it goin on!!!
> View attachment 4345587


Is that a baby deer in its nest? Lol


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> This eagle in Iowa has it goin on!!!
> View attachment 4345587


I was looking so closely at the fawn or fox pup or whatever it is, that I totally missed the plants.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 5, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Is that a baby deer in its nest? Lol


The circle of life.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 5, 2019)

damn thats a cool photo.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The circle of life.


Damn! I didn’t even see the plants originally! Deer looks like he ate some dank.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 5, 2019)

@Frank Nitty I DO have some GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel fems!!! I just now found em while I was goin through some stuff. How about that???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> @Frank Nitty I DO have some GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel fems!!! I just now found em while I was goin through some stuff. How about that???


I loved that plant!!!Tears are almost coming as im thinking about it...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I loved that plant!!!Tears are almost coming as im thinking about it...


Thanks for yer patience on the lil gift package...i'm diggin deep for ya man.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 5, 2019)

Can you tell us more about this grape og you mentioned earlier?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for yer patience on the lil gift package...i'm diggin deep for ya man.


Don't go to too much trouble,sir!!!


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 6, 2019)

Anyone else have problems cloning the Christmas Tree Bud? I have about 5 of them dragging on to get roots to pop. 

@Useful Seeds - any hint of what jbc is releasing Monday (I think it was)?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Can you tell us more about this grape og you mentioned earlier?


Hey there quiescent, it is actually Grape Stomper x Underdawg OG. It was originally bred by Gage Green, and called Grape OG for short. It leans towards the indica side, i'd say 70/30. It yields very well and does have a smell of grapes and cheap wine.


----------



## THT (Jun 6, 2019)

TC testers, two distinct expressions of structure, one is shorter with considerable branching, the other is taller with incredibly beefy stems. Stem rub is STANk on all 4, the runt has caught up to the canopy now as well. Quite a stretch on her, you can see how much leaf and such I remove to keep them all fitting in a single 5 gallon bucket


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 6, 2019)

BOO 50 days from seed. Just upcanned from 32oz yogurt cup to 3g Rootmaker.

Coco, Mega Crop @ 1.2ec.

Just moved her from  under 200W of T5, to a 315W 4000K CMH.

I'm loving the structure on this lassie!


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 6, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> BOO 50 days from seed. Just upcanned from 32oz yogurt cup to 3g Rootmaker.
> 
> Coco, Mega Crop @ 1.2ec.
> 
> ...


Almost two months of veg in a 32oz container? Did I read that right?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 6, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Almost two months of veg in a 32oz container? Did I read that right?


Well it explains their size.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 6, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Almost two months of veg in a 32oz container? Did I read that right?


Yup, she had a rocky start with some sketchy water, and spent her 1st month in a solo cup. She was recently topped, also, not a lot of headroom to work with.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Anyone else have problems cloning the Christmas Tree Bud? I have about 5 of them dragging on to get roots to pop.
> 
> @Useful Seeds - any hint of what jbc is releasing Monday (I think it was)?


Appalachian Oranges fem = Appalachian Super Skunk x Bag of Oranges
Chocolate Pie fem = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
Blackened Oranges fem = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Appalachian Oranges fem = Appalachian Super Skunk x Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Pie fem = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
> Blackened Oranges fem = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges


Thanks! They all sound great. 

Do you happen to know the difference between the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud and the Pine Tar Kush? I've read some saying it's the same thing, but then on CSI's website they show two different IBLs.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 6, 2019)

Day 28 
Blueberries and Chocolate

Loving these gals


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks! They all sound great.
> 
> Do you happen to know the difference between the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud and the Pine Tar Kush? I've read some saying it's the same thing, but then on CSI's website they show two different IBLs.


Thank you!!!

I have read the same things that possibly you have. I have not ran the Pine Tar Kush, so I can't compare the two. All I know is that NDNGUY wanted the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to be free for all to enjoy. I did what he asked, so my conscience is clean.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I have read the same things that possibly you have. I have not ran the Pine Tar Kush, so I can't compare the two. All I know is that NDNGUY wanted the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to be free for all to enjoy. I did what he asked, so my conscience is clean.


I hear you on that! Thanks for the info. Appreciate all your work.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I have read the same things that possibly you have. I have not ran the Pine Tar Kush, so I can't compare the two. All I know is that NDNGUY wanted the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to be free for all to enjoy. I did what he asked, so my conscience is clean.


I believe nspecta from csi. Hazeman is selling "PTK", which nspecta commented on IG is actually 79 xmas bud. nspecta got the real PTK from Tom Hill and he also has xmas bud from ndnguy. The confusion is hazeman calling his xmas bud, PTK.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 6, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I believe nspecta from csi. Hazeman is selling "PTK", which nspecta commented on IG is actually 79 xmas bud. nspecta got the real PTK from Tom Hill and he also has xmas bud from ndnguy. The confusion is hazeman calling his xmas bud, PTK.


Like sands through the hourglass....lol. Who really knows the truth?? All I can say is these 1979 NDNGUY Christmas Tree Bud seeds were top notch!!!! I am soo happy that I took the time and space to preserve them and spread them to folks.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> did a comment get removed from your quote of mine? @MIRedBuds


Not sure what happen .. key board on phone little small i must of hit post reply before I got to say I agree with your genetics therory.. orange cookie x chocolate diesel is a great feminzed plant .. 


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> did a comment get removed from your quote of mine? @MIRedBuds


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Appalachian Oranges fem = Appalachian Super Skunk x Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Pie fem = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
> Blackened Oranges fem = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges


but what about the Booberry?! (I got excited when you mentioned the possibility of the blueberry hp and BOO cross and my brain has a habit of making 2 words into one....soooo...Booberry. lol)


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 7, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries 

Day 55


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 7, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries
> 
> Day 55
> 
> View attachment 4346317 View attachment 4346318 View attachment 4346319 View attachment 4346320 View attachment 4346321


Looking good Magoo


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> but what about the Booberry?! (I got excited when you mentioned the possibility of the blueberry hp and BOO cross and my brain has a habit of making 2 words into one....soooo...Booberry. lol)


Booberry!!! Love that name, I wish it wasn't taken already. I did make the seeds, just need a lil more dry time before I can pack em up.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 7, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Double dipped strawberries
> 
> Day 55
> 
> View attachment 4346317 View attachment 4346318 View attachment 4346319 View attachment 4346320 View attachment 4346321


Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## Featherartist (Jun 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Booberry!!! Love that name, I wish it wasn't taken already. I did make the seeds, just need a lil more dry time before I can pack em up.


Blueboo Berry


----------



## pthobson (Jun 7, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 

What’s the lineage on your banana kush? 
I can’t remember clearly but I feel like somewhere in here you said something about it being Banana OG.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 7, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @Useful Seeds
> 
> What’s the lineage on your banana kush?
> I can’t remember clearly but I feel like somewhere in here you said something about it being Banana OG.


It is Orgnkid's cut of Banana OG.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is Orgnkid's cut of Banana OG.


Cool!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Booberry!!! Love that name, I wish it wasn't taken already. I did make the seeds, just need a lil more dry time before I can pack em up.


I had to look it up, Lost River Seeds. MOB x Venkmen OG. 

Personally I think yours is a much better fit for the name since its literally the two parents names smashed together, but, I guess these yahoo's beat me to it. You could always throw in an extra B and go with boobberry, since BBHP and all. 

I'm just high as shit on being cooked in the sun all day and throwing out nonsense.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 7, 2019)

I reckon I will keep it Blueberries n Oranges.....for now. I made the labels already....lol. That was a cool name though.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon I will keep it Blueberries n Oranges.....for now. I made the labels already....lol. That was a cool name though.


Oh I was just foolin' around, I really like how you have your stuff named. Very easy to figure out whats what.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh I was just foolin' around, I really like how you have your stuff named. Very easy to figure out whats what.


Thank you, but I really did consider using that name an re makin some labels until I found out it was taken.....lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 7, 2019)

On another note, here is a pic of 91 Christmas grown by therealsleepybeanz on IG. He says it smells like over ripe strawberries and gas.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 7, 2019)

In m


Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon I will keep it Blueberries n Oranges.....for now. I made the labels already....lol. That was a cool name though.


In my head I call it B&O, like the Monopoly railroad property.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 8, 2019)

had a decent sesh last night with some ole friends. The pick of the night was ChemD x Chocolate Diesel, even after a week cure, it has changed to a chemd dusted with chocolate, o lavender, and the buzz is an 8 out of 10, even with being pulled a tad early. Very good meds. Also pulled 1.75 oz off that one main cola dried off a one gallon smartie, no topping.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 8, 2019)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> had a decent sesh last night with some ole friends. The pick of the night was ChemD x Chocolate Diesel, even after a week cure, it has changed to a chemd dusted with chocolate, o lavender, and the buzz is an 8 out of 10, even with being pulled a tad early. Very good meds. Also pulled 1.75 oz off that one main cola dried off a one gallon smartie, no topping.


Nice!!! Thanks a bunch for that report. I know ya aint no spring chicken.....lol.I will gladly take that 8. Glad I am makin more fer sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 8, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
> View attachment 4346878


Yeah buddy, some very nice ladies have come out of that cross. Thanks a bunch for postin them lil babies. And thank you for yer support.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 8, 2019)

On another note, someone asked me here if I ever would work, or if I had Lambsbread. I responded that I wish I had some...would love to work with it.

Well, I will be workin Lambsbread thanks to someone..........I am floored!!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> On another note, someone asked me here if I ever would work, or if I had Lambsbread. I responded that I wish I had some...would love to work with it.
> 
> Well, I will be workin Lambsbread thanks to someone..........I am floored!!!!


That would have been me that mentioned it my friend. I believe I will be needing some of those!  Excited now. S1s?  And of course you have to hit it with the Chocolate diesel reversed pollen.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 9, 2019)

pthobson said:


> That would have been me that mentioned it my friend. I believe I will be needing some of those!  Excited now. S1s?  And of course you have to hit it with the Chocolate diesel reversed pollen.


Yeah it was you....I remember now...lol. Oh I have plans fer sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Setting up my tents this week!!! Bout to grow something,anything!!!


Useful Seeds said:


> On another note, someone asked me here if I ever would work, or if I had Lambsbread. I responded that I wish I had some...would love to work with it.
> 
> Well, I will be workin Lambsbread thanks to someone..........I am floored!!!!


Oooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeee!!!! That was me that asked you that awhile ago.... These are exciting times indeed!!! Im setting my tents up this week,then to hear something like this is like icing on the cake!!! Right now anything would be icing on the cake,considering...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> On another note, someone asked me here if I ever would work, or if I had Lambsbread. I responded that I wish I had some...would love to work with it.
> 
> Well, I will be workin Lambsbread thanks to someone..........I am floored!!!!


Damn, I had some of that out in LA a few years ago, some top notch daytime smoke for sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Setting up my tents this week!!! Bout to grow something,anything!!!
> 
> Oooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeee!!!! That was me that asked you that awhile ago.... These are exciting times indeed!!! Im setting my tents up this week,then to hear something like this is like icing on the cake!!! Right now anything would be icing on the cake,considering...


Or maybe it was both of us... Doesn't matter... As long as the Lambsbread gets made!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
> View attachment 4346878


Its like looking at a lost loved one... I am one that fate has cruelly scratched... GIVE ME BACK MY GODDAMMED SEEDS!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER AFTER SAYING THAT!!! WOOO!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its like looking at a lost loved one... I am one that fate has cruelly scratched... GIVE ME BACK MY GODDAMMED SEEDS!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


didnt you break rule number 1 and expose your grow to others?


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 9, 2019)

Day 26 
TC
DDS


----------



## pthobson (Jun 9, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 26
> TC
> DDS
> View attachment 4347377 View attachment 4347378


I’m definitely ordering more of the DDS. Very satisfied with it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> didnt you break rule number 1 and expose your grow to others?


No my ex girlfriends son stole them out of the fridge while i was locked up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 26
> TC
> DDS
> View attachment 4347377 View attachment 4347378


THOSE DDS LOOK REALLY GOOD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

EVERY PLANT THAT SOMEONE IS GROWING ON HERE FROM USEFUL,I HAD... I WOULD BE GROWING RIGHT ALONG WITH Y'ALL...


----------



## THT (Jun 9, 2019)

Bag of oranges still going strong


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

THT said:


> Bag of oranges still going strong
> View attachment 4347443 View attachment 4347444


Beautiful


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Beautiful


Useful is another angel from the ganja God...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful is another angel from the ganja God...


That's a lil much...lol. But yer lil gift package to lend a hand is all packed up and will be shipped tomorrow. Hope it helps ya get back on yer feet with the growin.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 9, 2019)

idk If any of you all have smelled strawberry bubblicious bubble gum before but from pheno 2 of DDS that’s the smell I’m getting as of right now. Very excited for the smoke test in 3 days.


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyone have flowering time on the Jungle spice×choclate diesel cross?


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey useful, is there anyway you could do a nyc haze, or a uptown piff? The wierd leather basment funk one with the broccoli exhale?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 9, 2019)

pthobson said:


> idk If any of you all have smelled strawberry bubblicious bubble gum before but from pheno 2 of DDS that’s the smell I’m getting as of right now. Very excited for the smoke test in 3 days.


I have!! Really?? That's awesome!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 9, 2019)

Pestrofa said:


> Anyone have flowering time on the Jungle spice×choclate diesel cross?


9-10 weeks on that one.


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> 9-10 weeks on that one.


Thanks!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have!! Really?? That's awesome!!!


Yes and it’s very evident lol. Undertones of warmth and funk. Not skunk but idk. Just like nothing I’ve smelled before. And from the looks of it gonna yield pretty fair for me! And I realize warmth isn’t a smell it’s a sensation/feeling but it’s smells of warmth. I know I’m crazy


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 9, 2019)

Jungle Spice X Chocolate diesel ready for a transplant, outdoor SE Michigan, probably should've figured out the flowering time before I put this outside, the rest of the seeds are going indoors.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 9, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’m definitely ordering more of the DDS. Very satisfied with it.


Um...no. When the fresh batch is ready I am sendin ya a 6 pack. Count on it!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Um...no. When the fresh batch is ready I am sendin ya a 6 pack. Count on it!!


Your kindness is more than appreciated.


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 9, 2019)

Pestrofa said:


> Anyone have flowering time on the Jungle spice×choclate diesel cross?


cant believe there is a jungle spice cross. js is very underrated, & looked down upon because it mostly is a freebie when shopping. i commend you @Useful Seeds for making that cross. its from the bodhi family tree & im headed to glg to pick some up. thank you


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Appalachian Oranges fem = Appalachian Super Skunk x Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Pie fem = Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel
> Blackened Oranges fem = Black Jack x Bag of Oranges


Sounds groovy...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's a lil much...lol. But yer lil gift package to lend a hand is all packed up and will be shipped tomorrow. Hope it helps ya get back on yer feet with the growin.


I hear the harps playing now...


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 9, 2019)

when and where the chocolate pie fems be approximately? thanks in advance


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 10, 2019)

What’s up @Useful Seeds and fam!?

Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel day 40

All areas of grow are still the same as last update as far as equipment and environment go.

After last post I stripped the plants lowers, gave the stems a scrap, and filled up the pots as full as possible to help push through the end of the month in these and build larger root ball (idk, I grow tomatoes and am crazy)



1 and 4 are confirmed bleeders as of today. 4 is darker than 1. 1 is more of a watermelon juice on white paper while 4 is more of a strawberry juice. I believe 2 to also be a bleeder based on similarities is leaf and plant structure when compared to 1 and 4, but that is NOT confirmed YET. 5 is still being a little B. As of right now, 1 and 4 have that smell of those soft orange sugar candies, 4 is stronger in that smell and maybe more melonish (I’ve included a picture of the candies I speak of and now I have the munchies as well)

 

3 and 6 have been found to NOT be bleeding red when the upper fans were pruned for better light penetration to the lower nodes. Spicy kinda smell and getting some kind of fruity smell off the #6 with that spice, can’t put my finger on it because I’m bad with smells and have allergies right now.



1 and 4 leaves seem to be more slender in nature than 3 and 6. 1 and 4 node spacing is tighter, with 3 and 6 (the non bleeders) having a more spaced out and lankier structure.

 

2 was stripped up pretty high so I don’t have much info besides is alive and is suspected of being a bleeder based off of my hopes and opinions, and what I’ve documented about it prior.

Again #5 is taking its sweet time. She’s special for sure, I can feel it!


I know number 6 looks bad, maybe bug, idk, but it’s been separated from the pack as of today for a 2-3 day rehab. Any tips would be awesome! Thanks. I heavily leaning too much water. Buried stem also. These plants have been nothing but stressed if you ask me but I’m just a noob. Kinda doing it on purpose, kinda I’m new, kinda I can’t leave them alone, kinda playing around waiting for #5 to do something.

Until next week, cheers.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 10, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> What’s up @Useful Seeds and fam!?
> 
> Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel day 40
> 
> ...


I had 7/10 bleed when I topped, then nothing like that when I harvested. I did not notice bleeders being any different than ones that didn't. Its neat but doesnt really translate into better plants or anything.


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 10, 2019)

Go to know @reallybigjesusfreak thanks for sharing. 

I want to also note these have very thick stems (my opinion based off of last two grows) and all are exhibiting 11 pointed leaves besides the runt (don’t have much info on the runt yet)

I’d try and compare the smells to pinpoint if what I’m smelling is choc d with that of my 91 and D chocolate diesels I have going, but them are pretty fuel dominant, lol 

Will get pics later.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> when and where the chocolate pie fems be approximately? thanks in advance


First round of Chocolate Pie was shipped to JBC. First round of Blueberries n Oranges is being shipped to GLG today.


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 10, 2019)

Moved one tranquil chocolate outside. 

Been inside vegging in a hydroponics setup pretty much. 

First outdoor grow. See how it goes.

I moved a bunch without hardening them off( no useful seeds) they were in rough shape but are starting to bounce back. Won’t make that mistake again. 

She been vegging for 4 weeks now. Will see which others get moved outside. Wanna run as much useful stuff inside as i can haha

She has a weird bend to her, think it was just cause they were a bit tight squeeze up in the veg room.


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jbc is live with the new drop. Go! Go! Go!


----------



## thenasty1 (Jun 10, 2019)

black domina f3, about to move to flower. 3.5ish wks from seed, 7/8 germ rate. these younguns had a very rough upbringing, but none seem too much worse for wear after some remedial time in decent conditions. one thing that has stood out to me so far is the seeds themselves- they were much bigger than the average seed. the biggest among them were easily twice the size of others ive popped recently. been sitting on these for a while, excited to finally get them going


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 10, 2019)

I hope everyone is doin well. So today I was lookin through my seed book and stumbled across something that I think I should look into. It is called Daywrecker, it was gifted to me in around 2011-2012 by my friend Milo who passed away last year. The cross was made by New House Seeds ran by Tiera Rojo I believe. It is Daywrecker Diesel x Tang Tang. Any input??? I did some lookin around and saw some beautiful pics.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is doin well. So today I was lookin through my seed book and stumbled across something that I think I should look into. It is called Daywrecker, it was gifted to me in around 2011-2012 by my friend Milo who passed away last year. The cross was made by New House Seeds ran by Tiera Rojo I believe. It is Daywrecker Diesel x Tang Tang. Any input??? I did some lookin around and saw some beautiful pics.


Sounds interesting for sure, and sorry to hear about your friend man!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 10, 2019)

can anybody tell me what the blackjack crosses are like? curious about that and boo, as I think I have enough APPY crosses. but maybe not! I love appy


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice selection!!! The Black Jack cut has a really pungent smell, like fuel/diesel/sulfur with a dash of sour added that also carries over in flavor as well.
> 
> Thank you for the support and kind words.


 @reallybigjesusfreak this is all I found besides leafly saying that it has rock hard buds with grape size calyxes covered in thc. My black jack beans are just sitting in the fridge  because of plant count and stuff....


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is doin well. So today I was lookin through my seed book and stumbled across something that I think I should look into. It is called Daywrecker, it was gifted to me in around 2011-2012 by my friend Milo who passed away last year. The cross was made by New House Seeds ran by Tiera Rojo I believe. It is Daywrecker Diesel x Tang Tang. Any input??? I did some lookin around and saw some beautiful pics.


I had some Bad Dawg freebies that were Headband aka Daywrecker Diesel x Long Bottom Leaf and they made some pretty big potent flowers. Mine had scent of lemon and turpentine. So I am guessing that Daywrecker is some form of Headband maybe?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is doin well. So today I was lookin through my seed book and stumbled across something that I think I should look into. It is called Daywrecker, it was gifted to me in around 2011-2012 by my friend Milo who passed away last year. The cross was made by New House Seeds ran by Tiera Rojo I believe. It is Daywrecker Diesel x Tang Tang. Any input??? I did some lookin around and saw some beautiful pics.


Plant it...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 10, 2019)

An Apollo f4 test nug I took tonight Lower of the chocolate smelling orange cookies x Chocolate Diesel Not a great photo of XmAss.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4348022 An Apollo f4 test nug I took tonightView attachment 4348021 Lower of the chocolate smelling orange cookies x Chocolate DieselView attachment 4348019 Not a great photo of XmAss.


NICE!!! Glad to see ya didn't top the Apollo....lol. Lookin good my friend.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 10, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> I had some Bad Dawg freebies that were Headband aka Daywrecker Diesel x Long Bottom Leaf and they made some pretty big potent flowers. Mine had scent of lemon and turpentine. So I am guessing that Daywrecker is some form of Headband maybe?View attachment 4347989


From what I have read,the cut used/ Daywrecker Diesel goes by other names as well, Original Diesel is one of em. That stuff gets confusing!!! I reckon I will just call it like it was presented to me......if they pop.....lol.


----------



## smokinokie (Jun 10, 2019)

Some Wrecked 91 Christmas trees sounds good or just Wrecked Christmas trees lol. Keep up the good work Useful.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! Glad to see ya didn't top the Apollo....lol. Lookin good my friend.


Is Apollo an anomaly or are there other strains that freak out when topped too?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Is Apollo an anomaly or are there other strains that freak out when topped too?


it doesnt freak out, it just has incredibly spindly branching. topping it would just make it worse. It just grows better as a single main cola.


----------



## darkzero2 (Jun 11, 2019)

2 91skva x chocolate diesel these are some of the absolutely fastest growing plants i've ever seen 2 weeks in 7 gallons and boom growth exploded these are under either 15/9 or 13/11 light cycle under 4k and 3500k vero's. Fan leafs bigger than my hands


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 11, 2019)

Day 33 pics

Will be flipping these girls as soon as the new room is ready, hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

darkzero2 said:


> 2 91skva x chocolate diesel these are some of the absolutely fastest growing plants i've ever seen 2 weeks in 7 gallons and boom growth exploded these are under either 15/9 or 13/11 light cycle under 4k and 3500k vero's. Fan leafs bigger than my hands
> 
> View attachment 4348273 View attachment 4348274


Nice!!!! I love when ya up pot and they just explode with new growth.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 33 pics
> 
> Will be flipping these girls as soon as the new room is ready, hopefully by the end of the week.


I can't wait!!! Them ladies are lookin nice n healthy.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 33 pics
> 
> Will be flipping these girls as soon as the new room is ready, hopefully by the end of the week.


is that a 3x3?


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> is that a 3x3?


4x4


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey all! Just wanted to update since it’s been a while. Got a bunch of pics! Had some struggles in the tent, but my Blueberries n Chocolate plants have bounced back after being very aggressively topped and defoliated. Actually starting to have issues with space and debating on what I want to do about it. I ended up starting a little seedling station under some T5’s too. Pumped, because I have 2x 91 Oranges about 5 days old and 3 Chocolate Diesel beans in water right now. Plan is to finish these 4 autos in my tent, transplant my BBnC to 7-10gal, and flip while vegging my new seedlings for 4-5 weeks under the T5’s. I may end up needing more space!

*The Main Tent:

 

Blueberries n Chocolate 

  

Strawberry Nuggets Autos, Day 36 (Mephisto)*

    

*One of my Useful ‘91 Oranges Babies

 

My Useful Bean Stash

 *


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

Sweet!!! Nice update....you just may end up needin a bigger boat....lol.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 11, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 33 pics
> 
> Will be flipping these girls as soon as the new room is ready, hopefully by the end of the week.


What lights are you using in your veg tent? Girls look great!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sweet!!! Nice update....you just may end up needin a bigger boat....lol.


I think you’re right. I keep ending up buying stuff too so I probably have enough QB’s to run at least another 4x4  Getting to the point where I’m just experimenting with mediums/feeding/watering regimens and figuring out what I like best. So far, I honestly think I’m leaning towards organic/soil. It’s really pretty simple to care for, and it takes a lot of the guesswork out. I’m actually getting in several things from BuildASoil soon. I think I’m gonna run all super soil/soil/Organics for the foreseeable future. I LOVE the rooting I get in coco, but I just feel like my plants in living soil are doing so much better.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 11, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> What lights are you using in your veg tent? Girls look great!


Thanks bud, yours are doing nicely too i see. Best of luck the rest of the way.

Im using a 600w dimmable MH

i think ill always own a MH for veg/mothers, plants seem to love it.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4348022 An Apollo f4 test nug I took tonightView attachment 4348021 Lower of the chocolate smelling orange cookies x Chocolate DieselView attachment 4348019 Not a great photo of XmAss.


They all look so good


----------



## pthobson (Jun 11, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries nugshot


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Double dipped strawberries nugshot


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 11, 2019)

Anywhere to get useful that accepts Paypal??

Dcseedexchange was my go to, but my bank isn’t on that Zoopta payment thiing.

So now I don’t know where to get them.

I know GLG does not, I don’t think JBC does .

SOL?


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Anywhere to get useful that accepts Paypal??
> 
> Dcseedexchange was my go to, but my bank isn’t on that Zoopta payment thiing.
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure @JBCSeeds does paypal

thats how i paid back 2 months ago, if i recall correctly


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 11, 2019)

First time crossing strains! Didn’t pick any specific male, just the first one I came across recently, which turned out to be a purple indica freebie from hazeman. Crossed it with the orange cookies x CD. No idea if they will germ, but I like to try everything. Also just brushed Bodhis Amrita, Secret chief, and lucky wookie to my BOO female. Cannabis is to much fun


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> First time crossing strains! Didn’t pick any specific male, just the first one I came across recently, which turned out to be a purple indica freebie from hazeman. Crossed it with the orange cookies x CD. No idea if they will germ, but I like to try everything. Also just brushed Bodhis Amrita, Secret chief, and lucky wookie to my BOO female. Cannabis is too much fun
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348538


Hell yeah! I am looking for males right now in my latest pop, Got Dream Beaver f2, Fire OG f2, and xmas tree bud. I am gonna reveg and clone my orange cookies x chocolate diesel one that is more orange leaning, and hit it with my Haogxssdd x Helena to bulk it up a bit more, and see if I can get some orange diesel funk, because that cross I did fuckin' STINKS of fuel/gas/funk. chucking kicks ass. 

@Useful Seeds What is the difference in smoke between BOO and the orange cookies? Both of my orange cookies have a heavy orange scent, one more chocolaty, but is Boo similair to that? MORE orangey? Does it bring a different structure to the plant? I'm on the fence between a few, I dont want to end up with too much orange, thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> First time crossing strains! Didn’t pick any specific male, just the first one I came across recently, which turned out to be a purple indica freebie from hazeman. Crossed it with the orange cookies x CD. No idea if they will germ, but I like to try everything. Also just brushed Bodhis Amrita, Secret chief, and lucky wookie to my BOO female. Cannabis is to much fun
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348538


Looks like some healthy seeds to me. NICE!!! You are on yer way to beein free of buyin seeds. I have a feelin you will surprise yerself when ya pop and grow out some of them seeds.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hell yeah! I am looking for males right now in my latest pop, Got Dream Beaver f2, Fire OG f2, and xmas tree bud. I am gonna reveg and clone my orange cookies x chocolate diesel one that is more orange leaning, and hit it with my Haogxssdd x Helena to bulk it up a bit more, and see if I can get some orange diesel funk, because that cross I did fuckin' STINKS of fuel/gas/funk. chucking kicks ass.
> 
> @Useful Seeds What is the difference in smoke between BOO and the orange cookies? Both of my orange cookies have a heavy orange scent, one more chocolaty, but is Boo similair to that? MORE orangey? Does it bring a different structure to the plant? I'm on the fence between a few, I dont want to end up with too much orange, thanks!


Sounds like some good plans if ya ask me. The Orange Cookie is a strong orange, but the BOO is on another level. The structure of BOO is also stronger. And there is no such thing as too much orange......hahaha.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sounds like some good plans if ya ask me. The Orange Cookie is a strong orange, but the BOO is on another level. The structure of BOO is also stronger. And there is no such thing as too much orange......hahaha.


damn, thanks! gonna have to pull the trigger on the skunks and oranges I think then. I really just love what Appy brings, it has such a nice structure to it, awesome spearhead nugs.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Looks like some healthy seeds to me. NICE!!! You are on yer way to beein free of buyin seeds. I have a feelin you will surprise yerself when ya pop and grow out some of them seeds.


I will never be done buying seeds! Looking to buy more right now actually!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Looks like some healthy seeds to me. NICE!!! You are on yer way to beein free of buyin seeds. I have a feelin you will surprise yerself when ya pop and grow out some of them seeds.


Is there any concerns with pollinating feminized plants with regular males? Just curious!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 11, 2019)

Boo starting to fade. Just a little guy


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, thanks! gonna have to pull the trigger on the skunks and oranges I think then. I really just love what Appy brings, it has such a nice structure to it, awesome spearhead nugs.


Just a friendly heads up, don't buy the Bag of Skunks n Oranges...the Appalachian Oranges is what ya want if ya like the Appy.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

oh yeah thats what I meant, had it up on JBC already! Thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I will never be done buying seeds! Looking to buy more right now actually!


@DCseedexchange just dropped some @Amos Otis / Brisco's Bargain Beans....very affordable seeds...and one hell of a nice guy. Show him some love!!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> @DCseedexchange just dropped some @Amos Otis / Brisco's Bargain Beans....very affordable seeds...and one hell of a nice guy. Show him some love!!


I was looking at those! Wanna pick up the bodhi cross he’s got on there! Sounds tasty


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I was looking at those! Wanna pick up the bodhi cross he’s got on there! Sounds tasty


Snag a pack, they aint gonna be there fer very much longer. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> @DCseedexchange just dropped some @Amos Otis / Brisco's Bargain Beans....very affordable seeds...and one hell of a nice guy. Show him some love!!


Thanks for the mention, amigo. It feels good to be on the menu again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the mention, amigo. It feels good to be on the menu again.


You are very welcome man. Gotta look out fer the good guys.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the mention, amigo. It feels good to be on the menu again.


Snagged a pack of the Fiona’s Crack!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Snagged a pack of the Fiona’s Crack!


The crack that's whack.  Thanks, and also @Useful Seeds.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sounds like some good plans if ya ask me. The Orange Cookie is a strong orange, but the BOO is on another level. The structure of BOO is also stronger. And there is no such thing as too much orange......hahaha.


I'm a orange fan and these two BOO are some big hefty gals , would of loved to run some outside in warmer climates .. Sure they would of been huge... Thank you so much useful , more of orange fire dropped today in mail box , love them.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 12, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> I'm a orange fan and these two BOO are some big hefty gals , would of loved to run some outside in warmer climates .. Sure they would of been huge... Thank you so much useful , more of orange fire dropped today in mail box , love them.


Looks great!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 12, 2019)

Just an update. Got some stuff in from BuildASoil. Autos (flowering) got top dressed with the Build A Flower mix + EWC today, my Useful girls got a small top dress of the B.A.S. Craft Blend + EWC, and my babies (‘91 Oranges and Choc. Diesel) got a small top dress of EWC as well.

*Main Tent

 

Side-Boob BBnC

 

‘91 Oranges Babies

 
*
I really need to throw a trellis on these big girls, but I’m trying to get these autos closer before I go all flower mode. That said, I REALLY want to flower my BBnC. Donno what to do.

*Edit: Added Top View 


 

One of my autos, beginning of 5th week from seed:
*


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 12, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just an update. Got some stuff in from BuildASoil. Autos (flowering) got top dressed with the Build A Flower mix + EWC today, my Useful girls got a small top dress of the B.A.S. Craft Blend + EWC, and my babies (‘91 Oranges and Choc. Diesel) got a small top dress of EWC as well.
> 
> *Main Tent
> 
> ...


By the time yer autos are finished..............them BBNC plants are gonna be MONSTERS!!!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 12, 2019)

damn wish I didnt sleep on them bbnc's. FUck i bet those are gonna be nice


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn wish I didnt sleep on them bbnc's. FUck i bet those are gonna be nice


I am gonna make more...you can count on it.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> By the time yer autos are finished..............them BBNC plants are gonna be MONSTERS!!!!!


Yeah I’m actually kinda nervous about it to be honest... but by the same token, this shit is going to be nuts to flower. I just want to get these autos out ASAP. Luckily my QBs blasting the hell out of them + some training has kept them relatively short (maybe 12-14 inches tall now). They’re also probably close to 2 feet wide though. I’ll snap a pic of the underside of the canopy tomorrow, it’s pretty nutty.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 12, 2019)

News flash!!! I asked Exotic Genetics if I could take the Chocolate Covered Strawberries to an f3 select, and reverse the f2 lady that I have been using..I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## caneno (Jun 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> News flash!!! I asked Exotic Genetics if I could take the Chocolate Covered Strawberries to an f3 select, and reverse the f2 lady that I have been using..I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT!!!!!!


Just saw that on ig lol. Cant wait for that bro


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 12, 2019)

caneno said:


> Just saw that on ig lol. Cant wait for that bro


I gotta say i'm pretty excited about this.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 13, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Any of the useful family that may know what's going on here?
> 
> Plant problem section is very slow, figured this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


What’s your environment/pH/ppm/temps/light source?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> News flash!!! I asked Exotic Genetics if I could take the Chocolate Covered Strawberries to an f3 select, and reverse the f2 lady that I have been using..I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT!!!!!!


Hell yeah man congrats


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> @DCseedexchange just dropped some @Amos Otis / Brisco's Bargain Beans....very affordable seeds...and one hell of a nice guy. Show him some love!!



Jeez. Nothing better than adding to the vault and supporting an upstanding member of the community. Had to snag a few packs with the promo DC has got going on. Thank you for enabling me Useful and thank you for the killer genetics Amos!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 13, 2019)

Day 30 
TC testers top of pic
DDS bottom of pic
I’ll soon move them to the flower tent & do a slight lst


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Jeez. Nothing better than adding to the vault and supporting an upstanding member of the community. Had to snag a few packs with the promo DC has got going on. Thank you for enabling me Useful and thank you for the killer genetics Amos!


Muchos gracias, amigo. Perhaps you'll let a couple of those out of the vault ?  Also, thanks again @Useful Seeds.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 13, 2019)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 
These will be going in the ground in a 
Couple of weeks


----------



## pthobson (Jun 13, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 30
> TC testers top of pic
> DDS bottom of pic
> I’ll soon move them to the flower tent & do a slight lst
> View attachment 4349346 View attachment 4349347 View attachment 4349348 View attachment 4349349


Expect them DDS to stretch at least twice what they are now maybe 2.5 times. Nice lush garden you got man. Is that a 3x3 or 4x4?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 13, 2019)

Highly debating on either brisco’s all fruit f1 or the 7 of 9 f1 by @Amos Otis from DCSE. 
Hmmmm


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Expect them DDS to stretch at least twice what they are now maybe 2.5 times. Nice lush garden you got man. Is that a 3x3 or 4x4?


4x4 tent... Seems like the ladies will get big lol... hopefully next week them move into the bigger system.. thx @pthobson


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn wish I didnt sleep on them bbnc's. FUck i bet those are gonna be nice


There’s a lonely pack of blueberries n chocolate looking for someone to love at GLG.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 13, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> There’s a lonely pack of blueberries n chocolate looking for someone to love at GLG.


Not anymore... I had been watching the normal Useful Seeds page there since I saw that he shipped them out to GLG... for whatever reason they never showed up there, only under the fememized menu.

Part of the club now, oh, and Chem D x Black Triangle freebie.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 13, 2019)

These TC testers are some of the densest plants I can remember growing.





They have been topped, and that does not seem to have helped, lol!

I tried tucking the fans, but they kept wanting attention, so I whacked most of them.


It was almost like the foliage was so tight it was chocking it's own self out?

#2 wasn't so severe, but I did take some leaves. If you squeamish, avert your eyes, LOL!


Each one is under 92W of T5, 16/8, in 32 oz coco, DTW, getting Mega Crop at 1.2ec.

Temps have been in the mid 70's to lower 80's, RH 45-55%

I'd like to upcan both to a one gallon airpot this week, but I'm a stoner, lol!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2019)

Haha!! Nice!! 


ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Not anymore... I had been watching the normal Useful Seeds page there since I saw that he shipped them out to GLG... for whatever reason they never showed up there, only under the fememized menu.
> 
> Part of the club now, oh, and Chem D x Black Triangle freebie.


Thanks a bunch fer the support my friend!!! And welcome to the thread, lot's of good folks here.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> These TC testers are some of the densest plants I can remember growing.View attachment 4349486
> 
> View attachment 4349487
> 
> ...


They both are leanin towards the Tranquil Elephantizer side of things without a doubt!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh yeah!!! Bag of Oranges is back!!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Muchos gracias, amigo. Perhaps you'll let a couple of those out of the vault ?  Also, thanks again @Useful Seeds.


Without a doubt! Definitely will get a couple in the next run (and hopefully many more in the near future)! Just sayin Useful, Schwaggy, and ol' Big B are making it awfully hard to figure it out!


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 13, 2019)

Chocolate Sunset sounds Fueeeego!!

SherbertX choc diesel woah


----------



## pthobson (Jun 13, 2019)

Two tranquil chocolate and one banana kush ready to bust through the dirt.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 13, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Chocolate Sunset sounds Fueeeego!!
> 
> SherbertX choc diesel woah


It does indeed


----------



## pthobson (Jun 13, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Not anymore... I had been watching the normal Useful Seeds page there since I saw that he shipped them out to GLG... for whatever reason they never showed up there, only under the fememized menu.
> 
> Part of the club now, oh, and Chem D x Black Triangle freebie.


Welcome!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 14, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 30
> TC testers top of pic
> DDS bottom of pic
> I’ll soon move them to the flower tent & do a slight lst
> View attachment 4349346 View attachment 4349347 View attachment 4349348 View attachment 4349349


Those look BEAUTIFUL


----------



## delstele (Jun 14, 2019)

Just cracked 10 Mint Chocolate trip beans, Hoping to find a solid chocolate pheno...


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for making the beans useful 
Enjoy the weekend everybody


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am gonna make more...you can count on it.


 Im gonna have to grab some of these seeds sneakily since the old guy wont take my money... XD But..... Once again da mon come through fe me!!! First part is done,now im working on getting my own spot... Should be in there by next weekend i hope... Thanks for putting me back in the game coach!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 14, 2019)

Update time:

I made some lighting adjustments in the tent, as I’m trying to keep vegging photoperiod plants as well as flowering autos happy simultaneously. Ended up decreasing the PPFD by raising the height of the lights over the photos, and raising the PPFD for the flowering autos by sliding the light further away from the photos and lowering it. 

I also added a far-red puck for Emerson effect which was on for a total of 30 min (15 min before and after lights out). 

Most importantly, 2/4 of my new boards arrived. Am replacing the V1’s with V2 Rspec! Got them running today. 

 

Don’t know which choice it was that caused this, but I swear to god my BBnC have grown 2 inches in the last 18 hours.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 14, 2019)

Chocolate Skunk....1992 Skunk x Chocolate Diesel fems.
  @HydroRed , there is a pack set aside for ya.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk....1992 Skunk x Chocolate Diesel fems.
> View attachment 4350092 View attachment 4350092


Nom nom nom. Yes please!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk....1992 Skunk x Chocolate Diesel fems.
> View attachment 4350092 View attachment 4350092 @HydroRed , there is a pack set aside for ya.


Too much to keep up with.Nice!


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk....1992 Skunk x Chocolate Diesel fems.
> View attachment 4350092 View attachment 4350092 @HydroRed , there is a pack set aside for ya.


My money is ready, just say when....


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 15, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> My money is ready, just say when....


Ya I'll take a pack of those for sure


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> My money is ready, just say when....


Hear hear!!! Let's see you turn down some money!!!XD Man i freaking love this cat!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ya I'll take a pack of those for sure


Or two or three!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk....1992 Skunk x Chocolate Diesel fems.
> View attachment 4350092 View attachment 4350092 @HydroRed , there is a pack set aside for ya.


Yes!!! Keep me posted as well for a drop, that cross sounds wicked!


----------



## rudyson (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful is the Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies one of your creations?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Useful is the Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies one of your creations?


What gave it away??? lol


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> What gave it away??? lol


Oh, it is yours! I was just getting ready to email JBC to find out whose they were. I had 8 strains planned out for my next run, until I got that freebie. Now I have to figure out which one to drop to make room for Jack Diesel starring in Phantom of the Cookies. Lol

I've got the recent S1 trilogy going right now. (Bag of Oranges, Banana Kush, and Chocolate Diesel) along with some Gooey 13, Sugarberry Scone, and Copper Chem F2. I'll be flipping them sometime this week.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2019)

Glad ya are happy with them. I sent in some Orange Cookies x Phantom Cookies for him to pass around as well.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 15, 2019)

Blueberries and chocolate

Day 37 since sprout 

The new flowering room will be ready very soon, hoping to be flipping these girls before next weekend.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate
> 
> Day 37 since sprout
> 
> The new flowering room will be ready very soon, hoping to be flipping these girls before next weekend.


Some VERY nice n lush growth!!! Can't wait to see them in flower.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Glad ya are happy with them. I sent in some Orange Cookies x Phantom Cookies for him to pass around as well.


Is JBC just giving them away randomly or is it part of the promo? Just curious because was thinking about making an order


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Is JBC just giving them away randomly or is it part of the promo? Just curious because was thinking about making an order


It is just a random thing, just spreadin the love......freebie style. I think I have some more if ya want some when I send ya the Double Dipped Strawberries 6 pack. But i'm sure if ya placed an order and requested em, he will hook ya up. If ya go that route, let him know that we spoke about it.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is just a random thing, just spreadin the love......freebie style. I think I have some more if ya want some when I send ya the Double Dipped Strawberries 6 pack. But i'm sure if ya placed an order and requested em, he will hook ya up. If ya go that route, let him know that we spoke about it.


Ok thanks man! If I don’t end up placing an order and letting him know that would be pretty damn awesome of you. Sounds like a nice cross.
What’s the chocolate mint diesel like?
Haven’t seen many mentions about it.

Edit. Let me rephrase. What is the chocolate mint og cut like that you used? I know what the choc d is all about.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 15, 2019)

And oh yeah to clear up the situation with my DDS that I mentioned going herm. I have only found very few seeds in some of the lower larf nothing in the big buds at all. I’ve found maybe ten total. I have set them aside for a future date. Both phenos I grew are straight fire. The few people I have gifted some too have been blown away (i have too). My wife and I smoke usually nothing but blunts and we have yet to be able to even finish one together (others have said the same). One pheno smells of strawberry bubblicious while the other has more of a coffee/chocolate smell to it. Both have an undeniable dank smell however. Both have similar tastes, earthy, sweet, funky. Props to useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Ok thanks man! If I don’t end up placing an order and letting him know that would be pretty damn awesome of you. Sounds like a nice cross.
> What’s the chocolate mint diesel like?
> Haven’t seen many mentions about it.
> 
> Edit. Let me rephrase. What is the chocolate mint og cut like that you used? I know what the choc d is all about.


The Chocolate Mint OG cut used was gifted to me by @Schwaggy P .....it will sit ya down fer sure, he did a very nice selection on that one fer sure. If ya want a pack, ya better go get em. That will be the last release of them.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 15, 2019)

Update:

Well, the BBnC plants seem to just be exploding now. I’ve really started fuxin with Organics hard, and I’ve been using a lot of stuff from BuildASoil. So far, I have great things to say of their products.

I decided to throw the screen up for these girls. They are 2 months old with plans to veg for another month. I need to keep the canopy even as I can in consideration of getting optimal lighting for flower, especially since I have another month of veg proposed.

On a sad note, I just love dropping shit on my plants I guess, as my fan fell off my air purifier and to the canopy below. Luckily, I had JUST put the net up, which took nearly all of the shock. Only 1 top (about 3 inches) fell off of my middle auto (exposed the 3 nodes worth of bud sites below so eh... maybe little to no impact. It did screw with the beautiful symmetry of that middle auto though. My heart broke a little inside.

I can’t wait to get these autos done or at least close so I can flip these two Useful girls. They are really looking fantastic as of late.

I threw in some seedling photos too.

Anyone got any useful harvest pics lately? Would love to see a BBnC harvest for sure.

Happy Growin


----------



## Werp (Jun 15, 2019)

The banana kush was a hit I guess, started them and passed them on to a friend to grow (complicated story but just to make it simple). Just got my share of the loot and I must say it smells banana-ish! Gonna wait a day or two for it to cure just a little more before I indulge, but from what he say's, it's a lights out strain. Everyone who tried it, loved it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Anyone got any useful harvest pics lately?


All of my harvests are loaded with seeds for you folks....lol.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> All of my harvests are loaded with seeds for you folks....lol.


I sure hope so! I really wanna get my hands on DDS again. Unfortunately, as I was in the beginning of learning to grow/using quantum boards, they were among the first seeds planted and they just got fried (I was also inexperienced with chemical ferts and doing a lot of experimenting under way too intense lighting).


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2019)

I wish I would have gotten bag of oranges & 79 x-mas bud


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there!!! Hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 16, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Oh, it is yours! I was just getting ready to email JBC to find out whose they were. I had 8 strains planned out for my next run, until I got that freebie. Now I have to figure out which one to drop to make room for Jack Diesel starring in Phantom of the Cookies. Lol
> 
> I've got the recent S1 trilogy going right now. (Bag of Oranges, Banana Kush, and Chocolate Diesel) along with some Gooey 13, Sugarberry Scone, and Copper Chem F2. I'll be flipping them sometime this week.


sounds like you got one hell of a party goin on in that room


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 16, 2019)

Im stuck between the Appalachian Oranges and the Chocolate Mint Diesel. I'm looking for the classic fat juicy nug with a narcotic-like stone that's a good yielder. The ASSxBOO combo looks deadly due to that skunk crossed with the citrus, how long does it take to finish and what are the typical pheno's? As for the Choco Mint, ive never grown a chocolate strain before and it sounds tasty! What do you all prefer? And Happy Fathers day!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there!!! Hope you have a great day!!!!


Thanks Useful, i for one def had a great day.

Happy fathers day to all the dads .

Birthday yesterday and fathers day today, been a weekend of celebration. Work isnt gonna be pleasant tomorrow lol


----------



## pthobson (Jun 16, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Im stuck between the Appalachian Oranges and the Chocolate Mint Diesel. I'm looking for the classic fat juicy nug with a narcotic-like stone that's a good yielder. The ASSxBOO combo looks deadly due to that skunk crossed with the citrus, how long does it take to finish and what are the typical pheno's? As for the Choco Mint, ive never grown a chocolate strain before and it sounds tasty! What do you all prefer? And Happy Fathers day!


I’m kinda in the same boat but I can’t decide between the chem 91 skva x bag of oranges and chocolate mint diesel


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 16, 2019)

Day 39

I supercropped 7 of the 9 girls. 

You can clearly see the 2 girls that are different phenos on the right side of the pic. They are both funky plants, growing very stout, nice thick stock, but node spacing is non existent, they are literally growing up the center with 4 huge fan leaves being the only thing growing away from the main stem it seems. They were left alone. Ill be interested to see these 2 flower out. Fyi, the plant in top right is the original runt.


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 16, 2019)

^DDS. Day 1 flower

 
Tranquil^. Day 1 flower

 
Another DDS^


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 17, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Anyone got any useful harvest pics lately?


91 Christmas 
By far the stinkiest
Maybe strawberry in that gas after some jar time
Super dense, my guess from the 79 in it
 
Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies
Creamy strawberry smell in jar
dark earthy fruit taste smoke?
Dense foxtail action.

Tip the jar open and little nuggets like raises fall out to pack a bong with, while rolling a fatty out of the tasty tips. By far the favorite. Maybe just because it was the first useful to come down?

 
Orange fire cookies
Smells like those soft sugar candies...see previous post. 
Big dense Og style nugs?
Orange creamy taste. Again, that taste I can’t put my finger on in this and the chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies must be the cookie in it. Taste good, I like it.
 

I’m not entering these in a contest or selling anything so the trim job may be poor to you. Clipped off the big stuff, which was minimal to say the least, before tossing in the jar.


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 17, 2019)

Also, to follow up on the heart shaped twinzy dank sanatra f2 bean(s) from way back when???? It was a herm, for real!! I blame myself, lol


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 17, 2019)

79 Christmas tree bud. Popped like 6 of these beans out of the 4 or five packs we got. One died. Left with two males, two females. Chucked it up on some lowers, not that we needed more, but hoping for our 1st ripe ones off this frosty lady.

This was at 20 days from flip. Can’t get anymore pics at the moment. One lady, this frosty one, loves water. The other girl doesn’t, but they both look identical just about. Most likely due to something that happened during up-potting, if I had to guess, but what do I know?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 79 Christmas tree bud. Popped like 6 of these beans out of the 4 or five packs we got. One died. Left with two males, two females. Chucked it up on some lowers, not that we needed more, but hoping for our 1st ripe ones off this frosty lady.
> 
> This was at 20 days from flip. Can’t get anymore pics at the moment. One lady, this frosty one, loves water. The other girl doesn’t, but they both look identical just about. Most likely due to something that happened during up-potting, if I had to guess, but what do I know?
> View attachment 4351053


damn, looks great cant wait to throw mine into flower. It frustrates me when one plant decides to get off the water schedule that everything else is on. My dank sinatra is extra thirsty, and aint quite giving me anything to show for it. Just gonna have to wait til we get to the smoke i suppose!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 91 Christmas
> By far the stinkiest
> Maybe strawberry in that gas after some jar time
> Super dense, my guess from the 79 in it
> ...


How’s the 91 Xmas compare to the 79?


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 91 Christmas
> By far the stinkiest
> Maybe strawberry in that gas after some jar time
> Super dense, my guess from the 79 in it
> ...


Just soaked a pack of '91 Christmas the other day. Looking forward to this strain. Thanks for the pics. Any feedback on the high/strength?


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 91 Christmas
> By far the stinkiest
> Maybe strawberry in that gas after some jar time
> Super dense, my guess from the 79 in it
> ...


How’s the smoke? Looking forward to being able to smoke down on my BBnC. Feels so far away....


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 17, 2019)

@pthobson not sure yet. Most def different bud structures and smells. Only thing that may be similar is the denseness of buds and the way things are stacking up. 
. 
@reallybigjesusfreak thanks! just figured it was something I did. Hand watering these girls. Looking forward to seeing yours flowered up! 

@The Mantis long lasting taste, just like the smell. dank fuel. Quick hard hitting high you can feel in the eyes pretty quick, good couple hour body high, basically gets me kicked back and can take a nap for real. (This is after a good power smoke) fat half doobie, half dozen bong hits, or a couple rosin hits from some stuff I squished with my flat iron. Squishing bubble hash. 

@DocofRock everything taste great! Smells carry over to smoke. Highs put me to sleep and help manage pain. Unfortunately, still on big pharma so my reports may be different than yours. Also, new to this. Took a LONG break from Mary and never grew before this. 

Cheers!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 17, 2019)

> @DocofRock everything taste great! Smells carry over to smoke. Highs put me to sleep and help manage pain. Unfortunately, still on big pharma so my reports may be different than yours. Also, new to this. Took a LONG break from Mary and never grew before this.
> 
> Cheers!


Well great job! I’m a new grower as well, still learning and improving. Looks like you got a nice stash going already. How much did you yield and how many plants have you had? Looking forward to blazing up some of my homegrown in the next month or so.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 17, 2019)

Two baby tranquil chocolates in the red solos and a baby banana kush s1 in the green cup (front)


----------



## pthobson (Jun 17, 2019)

Also I’ve always used red solo for seedlings. Will that hard plastic green cup make it any harder to transplant?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 17, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Im stuck between the Appalachian Oranges and the Chocolate Mint Diesel. I'm looking for the classic fat juicy nug with a narcotic-like stone that's a good yielder. The ASSxBOO combo looks deadly due to that skunk crossed with the citrus, how long does it take to finish and what are the typical pheno's? As for the Choco Mint, ive never grown a chocolate strain before and it sounds tasty! What do you all prefer? And Happy Fathers day!


Tough choice fer sure!!! They are both gonna yield very well in the right conditions. I do not have pheno descriptions as those went out due to the fact that the ladies have proven to be stable. Whatever ya choose, i'm sure you will be satisfied. If not, all ya gotta do is let me know.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I’m not entering these in a contest or selling anything so the trim job may be poor to you.


I'd GLADLY puff some of that with ya!!! I have been smokin hash vs deseeded flowers....lol.


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 17, 2019)

So obviously this is a loaded question and I feel like way over asked on forums. 

What are you guys usually yielding off of Useful stuff? The number really doesn’t matter to me, just curious and like to have some idea.

Obviously two people growing the same strain can get gnarly different amounts. I guess i’m just curious what you guys have been yielding?

I’m in a RDWC system and siked to finally start flowering some DDS, Tranquil and curious how much I should be looking at. 

1 zip of fire is way better than 3 of trash


----------



## pthobson (Jun 17, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> So obviously this is a loaded question and I feel like way over asked on forums.
> 
> What are you guys usually yielding off of Useful stuff? The number really doesn’t matter to me, just curious and like to have some idea.
> 
> ...


Under 260w v2 QB, running anywhere from 135-190 watts, in a 2x2x5, I yielded just under a QP off one pheno of DDS and a little over 2 zips off my sideways sprout of DDS. I know this isn’t a lot, or even the slightest bit impressive compared to some of you all but it works for me and I’m perfectly fine with it ( I’m sure I could’ve done some stuff better). This was ten days after the chop and after removing all larf etc. That DDS will treat you right as long as you treat her right, I promise. 5-6 week veg. Soil grown


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Under 260w v2 QB, running anywhere from 135-190 watts, in a 2x2x5, I yielded just under a QP off one pheno of DDS and a little over 2 zips off my sideways sprout of DDS. I know this isn’t a lot, or even the slightest bit impressive compared to some of you all but it works for me and I’m perfectly fine with it ( I’m sure I could’ve done some stuff better). This was ten days after the chop and after removing all larf etc. That DDS will treat you right as long as you treat her right, I promise. 5-6 week veg


I think those numbers sounds pretty decent. 

Hope to treat her right!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 17, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> I think those numbers sounds pretty decent.
> 
> Hope to treat her right!!


Yeah decent. Only an average of .88 grams per watt if we use the high wattage of 190. (168/190) My goal was 1 g per watt or greater. I still have a lot of room for improvement and my space and location are killing me right now. These useful plants deserve more than I can provide for real.


----------



## medviper (Jun 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'd GLADLY puff some of that with ya!!! I have been smokin hash vs deseeded flowers....lol.


hey Useful,
i just come across a pack of pu/sw x gte cross that i received from contributing to a sever fund on another forum, i was just wondering if this is one of your crosses?
if it is , would the PU be urkle or unicorn?
i have to get these going since they are almost several years old by now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> So obviously this is a loaded question and I feel like way over asked on forums.
> 
> What are you guys usually yielding off of Useful stuff? The number really doesn’t matter to me, just curious and like to have some idea.
> 
> ...


bout a pound.


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Yeah decent. Only an average of .88 grams per watt if we use the high wattage of 190. (168/190) My goal was 1 g per watt or greater. I still have a lot of room for improvement and my space and location are killing me right now. These useful plants deserve more than I can provide for real.


Nice, I hope to get some LEDs at some point. I’d be pretty stoked with .88 per watt.

They will be in a room with about 1600 watts of HPS, for 10 plants.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 17, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Nice, I hope to get some LEDs at some point. I’d be pretty stoked with .88 per watt.
> 
> They will be in a room with about 1600 watts of HPS, for 10 plants.


I think you should aim for 3-4 zips off each. Very reachable with these genetics. Put you around 2 lbs.
what do you usually get out of this room?
1 g per watt would put you right over the 2 lb mark.


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I think you should aim for 3-4 zips off each. Very reachable with these genetics. Put you around 2 lbs.
> what do you usually get out of this room?


Last run I had some Ehh seeds, but got 16.5 off of 6 plants under a 1000 hps.
One plant was a bust, just didn’t yield much and wasn’t super fire, barely over an ounce. Two plants were monsters and yieled close to 4 each. 
Midweek song freebie. Not going that route for seeds, other than the Big Bomb from Bomb seeds I got, rest seemed kinda shitty. Glad to run better genetics now, should make everything better.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 17, 2019)

medviper said:


> hey Useful,
> i just come across a pack of pu/sw x gte cross that i received from contributing to a sever fund on another forum, i was just wondering if this is one of your crosses?
> if it is , would the PU be urkle or unicorn?
> i have to get these going since they are almost several years old by now.


WHOA!!!  Yeah buddy, PU would be Purple Urkle my friend. Nice score!!!!


----------



## medviper (Jun 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> WHOA!!!  Yeah buddy, PU would be Purple Urkle my friend. Nice score!!!!


very good to know, they should still be very viable as they were stored in a tin an kept refrigerated at around 40fh since I've had em.
thanks brother.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 17, 2019)

Better then hermy greenpiont seeds


----------



## pthobson (Jun 17, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Better then hermy greenpiont seeds


I can’t speak on greenpoint seeds but I know the greenpoint thread does not seem to be a very friendly place. Nothing but good vibes and everyone chillin here. Get you some useful seeds, you will not be disappointed. Keep in mind though, Herms are not just genetic.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 17, 2019)

Where do all the deseeded flowers end up???


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'd GLADLY puff some of that with ya!!! I have been smokin hash vs deseeded flowers....lol.


Hash is nice, I know, because I pulled some nice bubble off your 3 plants, very enjoyable, thanks! To those wondering about weight, I did not even weight it. To all those reading this, just know you read it here first....our main guy is smokin deseeded bud in hopes to better humanity! Someone close better drop this guy a big bag anonymously, I’m not even kidding! @Useful Seeds you are welcome to stop by for some puff puff give anytime, I mean it. 

Edit: may have read that wrong. Smoking hash “vs” deseeded flower. Either way, hats off to useful


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Tough choice fer sure!!! They are both gonna yield very well in the right conditions. I do not have pheno descriptions as those went out due to the fact that the ladies have proven to be stable. Whatever ya choose, i'm sure you will be satisfied.


I ended up going with the Appalachian Skunk, the cross was too tempting! Ordering through JBC was a breeze and the shipping / turn around of them is incredible. I'll post up some photos of the grow, going to go on a pheno hunt so Ill probably end up popping the whole pack!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2019)

TBH I passed on like 3 packs of Brisco's gear because I learned he uses GPS stuff and I just will not touch it out of principle. If somebody cannot be assed to even make sure they send out the right seeds/even received the correct ones in the first place, then I just got no interest in funding their survival. I'm sure Amos' stuff is awesome but shit, gotta stand for something. 

Threw a dream beaver f2 into flower last night, shes still just a lil plant. Maybe shes a she. if she's a he then he'll do some nut bustin on some of my other ladies (pre98 bubba, Helena, Fire OG, NDN 1979, and orange cookies x choco diesel)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Where do all the deseeded flowers end up???


mhm yep thats the stuff! Do you use one of those mini 5 gallon washing machines? I think I"m gonna grab one of those and tell the wife, "yeah yeah now just shush and smoke this!"


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mhm yep thats the stuff! Do you use one of those mini 5 gallon washing machines? I think I"m gonna grab one of those and tell the wife, "yeah yeah now just shush and smoke this!"


I use a Wonder Washer and Payload bags. Very affordable, and does a great job.


----------



## THT (Jun 18, 2019)

BoO lower, really excellent @Useful Seeds


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> TBH I passed on like 3 packs of Brisco's gear because I learned he uses GPS stuff and I just will not touch it out of principle. If somebody cannot be assed to even make sure they send out the right seeds/even received the correct ones in the first place, then I just got no interest in funding their survival. I'm sure Amos' stuff is awesome but shit, gotta stand for something.
> 
> Threw a dream beaver f2 into flower last night, shes still just a lil plant. Maybe shes a she. if she's a he then he'll do some nut bustin on some of my other ladies (pre98 bubba, Helena, Fire OG, NDN 1979, and orange cookies x choco diesel)


I feel the same as you, as far as GPS is concerned. The guy is a weasel. I refuse to even read the GPS thread anymore, let alone support him. However, I don't see buying BBB as supporting GPS. If anything, I see it more as a slap in the face. As in, I won't buy from you, but I'll gladly buy from him. Lol. I understand your point of view and respect it. I guess it's just a matter of perception.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> TBH I passed on like 3 packs of Brisco's gear because I learned he uses GPS stuff ..... I'm sure Amos' stuff is awesome but shit, gotta stand for something.


Understand completely, and agree. There are a couple of bean peddlers I'm not fond of, and I don't purchase the gear exclusively for that reason. No hard feelings.



TWest65 said:


> I don't see buying BBB as supporting GPS. If anything, I see it more as a slap in the face. As in, I won't buy from you, but I'll gladly buy from him. Lol. .


You could be on to something.The two GPS crosses used as males are from packs that go for $149 regular price. But Brisco's F2s of those go for free. 






So, let's return the chatter back to Useful Seeds, por favor.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 18, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I feel the same as you, as far as GPS is concerned. The guy is a weasel. I refuse to even read the GPS thread anymore, let alone support him. However, I don't see buying BBB as supporting GPS. If anything, I see it more as a slap in the face. As in, I won't buy from you, but I'll gladly buy from him. Lol. I understand your point of view and respect it. I guess it's just a matter of perception.


I’ve been tempted a couple times with their reverse auctions but it’d take something truly special for me to stray from the useful train to be honest. I would gladly support @Amos Otis however. He seems like a good dude.


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 18, 2019)

1, just 1 Blueberry’s N chocolate just popped back up at GLG !


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 18, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 1, just 1 Blueberry’s N chocolate just popped back up at GLG !


I saw that as well, someone must not have paid and it got relisted.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 18, 2019)

How "diesely" is your chocolate diesel? Or is it more on the chocolate side?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> How "diesely" is your chocolate diesel? Or is it more on the chocolate side?


I would have to say it is more Diesel, than chocolate........she is a funky gal.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I would have to say it is more Diesel, than chocolate........she is a funky gal.


I cant wait for that Chocolate skunk then!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I feel the same as you, as far as GPS is concerned. The guy is a weasel. I refuse to even read the GPS thread anymore, let alone support him. However, I don't see buying BBB as supporting GPS. If anything,
> 
> 
> Amos Otis said:
> ...


yall have some good points. I will definitely reconsider my stance. I grow a few Bodhi F2's made by Useful, and I end up talking about those here. So, why wouldnt I do the same for Amos/Brisco? I like when I can get my mind changed by good folk. Thanks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yall have some good points. I will definitely reconsider my stance. I grow a few Bodhi F2's made by Useful, and I end up talking about those here. So, why wouldnt I do the same for Amos/Brisco? I like when I can get my mind changed by good folk. Thanks.


Good on you for bein open minded, refreshing fer sure. You sure are comin around my friend, remember yer stance on feminized seeds??? LOL.......sorry, I just had to throw that out there...haha.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Good on you for bein open minded, refreshing fer sure. You sure are comin around my friend, remember yer stance on feminized seeds??? LOL.......sorry, I just had to throw that out there...haha.


aw shit im opinionated and hard headed as hell, I know that. I just know that I know that and its only shitty if I dont try to do something about it. Had to grow some good fems  thanks


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 18, 2019)

I'd like to cross gorilla glue and a skunk strain and call it funky monkey!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'd like to cross gorilla glue and a skunk strain and call it funky monkey!!!


Skunky monkey. They’re probably both taken. So many names of strains it’s crazy lol. How are you man?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 18, 2019)

My first fem's are Useful and so far the vigor has been as good as regulars and didn't realize how cool it could be knowing it was not a male I would have to toss. That really will make a tiny grow so much more manageable.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The two GPS crosses used as males are from packs that go for $149 regular price. But Brisco's F2s of those go for free.


I always assumed that was one of the reasons they were the males Amos used. And because it seems like a very Brisco thing to do.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Skunky monkey. They’re probably both taken. So many names of strains it’s crazy lol. How are you man?


Im good!!! Working 14hr nights is cutting into my ability to take care of my plants though...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> TBH I passed on like 3 packs of Brisco's gear because I learned he uses GPS stuff and I just will not touch it out of principle. If somebody cannot be assed to even make sure they send out the right seeds/even received the correct ones in the first place, then I just got no interest in funding their survival. I'm sure Amos' stuff is awesome but shit, gotta stand for something.
> 
> Threw a dream beaver f2 into flower last night, shes still just a lil plant. Maybe shes a she. if she's a he then he'll do some nut bustin on some of my other ladies (pre98 bubba, Helena, Fire OG, NDN 1979, and orange cookies x choco diesel)


I have been very vocal on this forum about that company and the clown who runs it. 
I have a lot of respect for your principles as I feel the same. I will even add that I think seeds carry the vibe and karma of their creators like the plants do of the grower growing them .
I would think if anything ol Amos has improved the karma and the genetics of those beans. Def worth a go. 

To keep it Useful related this is a good time to give a huge thanks to Useful for not being like the shady people selling seeds, but instead bringing us the killer herb with honesty and love. It is really, really appreciated more then any of us can say.

Cheers


----------



## Skunkgasog (Jun 19, 2019)

Good morning everyone. I am new to this forum and can't figure out how to click like. Could someone help me?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 19, 2019)

From the posts Ive seen from Useful,He's a cat I'd like to support and someone I hope does great in this game

BbxChoc headed to flower in a couple of weeksCouple of BOG.One needed help shedding its shell,starting to come around!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 19, 2019)

@Useful Seeds ..... I keep checking daily to see if the BOO or any of the other crosses you mentioned awhile ago have shown up at any of the retail outlets....

ETA on any of these? What might we see show up next next in the Useful arsenal? I need a spot on this train and I'm ready to buy the ticket(s).


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been very vocal on this forum about that company and the clown who runs it.
> I have a lot of respect for your principles as I feel the same. I will even add that I think seeds carry the vibe and karma of their creators like the plants do of the grower growing them .
> I would think if anything ol Amos has improved the karma and the genetics of those beans. Def worth a go.
> 
> ...


Useful is the man!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I saw that as well, someone must not have paid and it got relisted.


Somebody grabbed it with that optional chem Kesey freebie!!  Lol


----------



## pthobson (Jun 19, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> @Useful Seeds ..... I keep checking daily to see if the BOO or any of the other crosses you mentioned awhile ago have shown up at any of the retail outlets....
> 
> ETA on any of these? What might we see show up next next in the Useful arsenal? I need a spot on this train and I'm ready to buy the ticket(s).


I’m not useful obviously but jbcseeds.com have some of the new crosses. Chocolate pie, Appalachian oranges, blackened oranges, chocolate mint diesel, bananas and oranges, etc. I’d say the bag of oranges will still be a few weeks before restock for drying, shipping, packaging, listing etc


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 19, 2019)

Skunkgasog said:


> Good morning everyone. I am new to this forum and can't figure out how to click like. Could someone help me?


I think you need a certain amount of posts before you can like a post.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I think you need a certain amount of posts before you can like a post.


Keep posting!!! Let yourself be heard!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> @Useful Seeds ..... I keep checking daily to see if the BOO or any of the other crosses you mentioned awhile ago have shown up at any of the retail outlets....
> 
> ETA on any of these? What might we see show up next next in the Useful arsenal? I need a spot on this train and I'm ready to buy the ticket(s).


In the next day or 2 DCSE will be dropping some stuff, along with GLG. Shipment is leavin the roost today headed to JBC.


----------



## The Pipe (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> In the next day or 2 DCSE will be dropping some stuff, along with GLG. Shipment is leavin the roost today headed to JBC.


Stuff like ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> Stuff like ?


All natural goodness... Courtesy of Useful the OG!!!


----------



## Skunkgasog (Jun 19, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I think you need a certain amount of posts before you can like a post.


Thank you.


----------



## Skunkgasog (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> In the next day or 2 DCSE will be dropping some stuff, along with GLG. Shipment is leavin the roost today headed to JBC.


Chocolate skunk?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> Stuff like ?


Chocolate Skunk
Double Dipped Strawberries
Bag of Oranges
Blackened Oranges
Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel
Chocolate Sunset
Blueberries n Oranges

I may have forgot somethin.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Bag of Oranges
> Blackened Oranges
> ...


Auto seeds!!! (HAHAHAHA!!!)


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Bag of Oranges
> Blackened Oranges
> ...


thought I read something about blue dream x choc d.....maybe, maybe not

Will be grabbing some choc skunk, sunset, and blackened. Thanks!


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 19, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Somebody grabbed it with that optional chem Kesey freebie!!  Lol


That Chem Kesey freebie must have been relisted too... wasn't available when I ordered mine.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Bag of Oranges
> Blackened Oranges
> ...


Cant wait, JBC is going to be seeing a lot of me over the weekend, haha


----------



## pthobson (Jun 19, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> thought I read something about blue dream x choc d.....maybe, maybe not
> 
> Will be grabbing some choc skunk, sunset, and blackened. Thanks!


Yeah think DCSE getting the last of those


----------



## pthobson (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Bag of Oranges
> Blackened Oranges
> ...


Hell yeah man. Do you happen to have any info/pics of the chem 91 SKVA x BOO? (Or anyone else in here have any info/pics?)


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 19, 2019)

I like the size and tiger stripping of the orange x phantom cookies. Thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hell yeah man. Do you happen to have any info/pics of the chem 91 SKVA x BOO? (Or anyone else in here have any info/pics?)


I swear I saw some on IG, now I can't find em???


----------



## pthobson (Jun 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I swear I saw some on IG, now I can't find em???


I know man I feel the same I could’ve swore I saw a pic on Instagram or maybe even here? I can’t locate it though. Weird. Doesn’t matter though, pack ordered from JBC. What’s the cut of the chem 91 SKVA like?


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 19, 2019)

Alrighty, here we go! Also got some orange cookies x phantom cookies as a freebie, cant wait to start those ones either!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> thought I read something about blue dream x choc d.....maybe, maybe not
> 
> Will be grabbing some choc skunk, sunset, and blackened. Thanks!


That is one that I fergot....lol. 

    
Grown to perfection by greenmountaingrowfam on IG


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know man I feel the same I could’ve swore I saw a pic on Instagram or maybe even here? I can’t locate it though. Weird. Doesn’t matter though, pack ordered from JBC. What’s the cut of the chem 91 SKVA like?


RIGHT!!!! The Chem 91 is a very nice cut, a lil branchy, not a heavy yielder, Choc D is gonna plump her up though. That cut has been around so long fer good reason, she is potent.



BDGrows said:


> Alrighty, here we go! Also got some orange cookies x phantom cookies as a freebie, cant wait to start those ones either!


There ya go!!! Thanks a bunch fer the support!!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 19, 2019)

Day 43 Blueberries and Chocolate

Tent getting pretty full. Absolutely loving these genetics, am very excited to see these girls explode in growth once I spread them out in the new spot and flip them.

New room is almost ready. Drywall hung tonight. Hated the panda film , so made last minute decision to go with mold resistant drywall and paint.

Tables are all built, waterproofed with liners and ready for plumbing. Lights are all on frames just waiting for me to wire them. I need to figure out how to make a couple clones of myself. Any help? Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 43
> 
> Tent getting pretty full. Absolutely loving these genetics, am very excited to see these girls explode in growth once I spread them out in the new spot and flip them.
> 
> ...


@diggs99 , yer passion shines bright!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hell yeah man. Do you happen to have any info/pics of the chem 91 SKVA x BOO? (Or anyone else in here have any info/pics?)


I’ll let you know. I’ve got 2 ‘91 Oranges seedlings right now, about 12 days old or so.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 20, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 43
> 
> Tent getting pretty full. Absolutely loving these genetics, am very excited to see these girls explode in growth once I spread them out in the new spot and flip them.
> 
> ...


Those are BBnC, yeah?


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 20, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Those are BBnC, yeah?


Ya forgot to say that in my post I guess lol


----------



## pthobson (Jun 20, 2019)

Will JBC get some of the chocolate sunset @Useful Seeds ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I know man I feel the same I could’ve swore I saw a pic on Instagram or maybe even here? I can’t locate it though. Weird. Doesn’t matter though, pack ordered from JBC. What’s the cut of the chem 91 SKVA like?


 it stinks....in a good way of course

Here’s a pic I found of a 91 x choc d on the left and a chem d x choc d on the right, which would have been taken not too long after flip (1st week). She’s flowered up now and will post a pic when done. My 91 Christmas stretched pretty good also but produced beer bottle sized colas due to me topping it once. Nugs are pretty solid and it has been my stinkiest plant so far. I can’t believe jbc and useful are giving away the 91 Christmas when you buy two packs! It is superb weed for sure. Also included a pick of the 91 Christmas fully swole  .


----------



## THT (Jun 20, 2019)

Some more shots of bag of oranges
  

Tranquil chocolate testers, all girls, one is such a beast. Not much stretch yet as compared to others. Oh uhhh,, dont mind the torn leaves..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> it stinks....in a good way of courseView attachment 4352679
> 
> Here’s a pic I found of a 91 x choc d on the left and a chem d x choc d on the right, which would have been taken not too long after flip (1st week). She’s flowered up now and will post a pic when done. My 91 Christmas stretched pretty good also but produced beer bottle sized colas due to me topping it once. Nugs are pretty solid and it has been my stinkiest plant so far. I can’t believe jbc and useful are giving away the 91 Christmas when you buy two packs! It is superb weed for sure. Also included a pick of the 91 Christmas fully swole View attachment 4352681 .


Ooooooooweeee!!!!


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 20, 2019)

I think both my BOO's are bored. They had been growing 9 fingered fan leaves. Then decided that 8 fingers would be better. Now it has determined that 8.5 is the optimal number of fingers. Between the 2 plants, I have about 10 leaves like this.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> it stinks....in a good way of courseView attachment 4352679
> 
> Here’s a pic I found of a 91 x choc d on the left and a chem d x choc d on the right, which would have been taken not too long after flip (1st week). She’s flowered up now and will post a pic when done. My 91 Christmas stretched pretty good also but produced beer bottle sized colas due to me topping it once. Nugs are pretty solid and it has been my stinkiest plant so far. I can’t believe jbc and useful are giving away the 91 Christmas when you buy two packs! It is superb weed for sure. Also included a pick of the 91 Christmas fully swole View attachment 4352681 .


The 91 definitely seems to add some height. Good job man


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> The 91 definitely seems to add some height. Good job man


How is that frosty jabbaxssdd doing?


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 20, 2019)

Got my Blueberry n Chocolate from GLG this morning. Also ordered Blackened Oranges from DCSE. And now I'm done ordering seeds for a while.... I feel like I'm telling myself that just about every week. Need to stop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Also ordered Blackened Oranges from DCSE.
> 
> View attachment 4352750


Thanks for supporting @Useful Seeds and Paul @ DCSE, who's been banned on RIU as of today for "rules violations".


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Will JBC get some of the chocolate sunset @Useful Seeds ? Thanks in advance


Ya im curious about this too, Chocolate sunset sounds like another that i want lol


----------



## pthobson (Jun 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> thought I read something about blue dream x choc d.....maybe, maybe not
> 
> Will be grabbing some choc skunk, sunset, and blackened. Thanks!


Hey here’s the link for the blue dream(Santa cruz) x choc d. 

https://dcseedexchange.com/product/blue-dream-santa-cruz-cut-x-chocolate-diesel-10-feminized-seeds/


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 20, 2019)

Useful and dcse banned???


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 20, 2019)

Useful and dcse banned??? Did I read that right


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Useful and dcse banned??? Did I read that right


Not useful - DCSE.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 20, 2019)

Almost pulled the trigger on a pack of Black Mamba too, have a soft spot for anything Black Dog... but I think I'm already past the tipping point of having more seeds than I'll ever run, maybe next time I'm finding myself a bit weak.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for supporting @Useful Seeds and Paul @ DCSE, who's been banned on RIU as of today for "rules violations".


Last post from "DC seed exchange" I can see was back in January ..., what a bad ass he is, breaking rules with out posting lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Will JBC get some of the chocolate sunset @Useful Seeds ? Thanks in advance


Yes. they are on the way.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for supporting @Useful Seeds and Paul @ DCSE, who's been banned on RIU as of today for "rules violations".


Well that stinks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Werp (Jun 20, 2019)

QUOTE="TWest65, post: 14953363, member: 992892"]I think both my BOO's are bored. They had been growing 9 fingered fan leaves. Then decided that 8 fingers would be better. Now it has determined that 8.5 is the optimal number of fingers. Between the 2 plants, I have about 10 leaves like this.
View attachment 4352711 View attachment 4352713[/QUOTE]

If your counting fan leaves, I don't think your plants are the only ones bored


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> it stinks....in a good way of courseView attachment 4352679
> 
> Here’s a pic I found of a 91 x choc d on the left and a chem d x choc d on the right, which would have been taken not too long after flip (1st week). She’s flowered up now and will post a pic when done. My 91 Christmas stretched pretty good also but produced beer bottle sized colas due to me topping it once. Nugs are pretty solid and it has been my stinkiest plant so far. I can’t believe jbc and useful are giving away the 91 Christmas when you buy two packs! It is superb weed for sure. Also included a pick of the 91 Christmas fully swole View attachment 4352681 .


Nice goin Dude!!!! 


THT said:


> Some more shots of bag of oranges
> View attachment 4352694 View attachment 4352696
> 
> Tranquil chocolate testers, all girls, one is such a beast. Not much stretch yet as compared to others. Oh uhhh,, dont mind the torn leaves..
> View attachment 4352703


SWEET!!! I can almost smell that BOO from way over here!!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Jun 20, 2019)

This is my granny skunk , dj short blueberry, Florida og, underdawg d with a male dj short blueberry pollenating them


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Jun 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice goin Dude!!!!
> 
> SWEET!!! I can almost smell that BOO from way over here!!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well that stinks!!!!!!!!!!!


You're an advertiser, could make a difference in bringing him back!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2019)

THT said:


> Some more shots of bag of oranges
> View attachment 4352694 View attachment 4352696
> 
> Tranquil chocolate testers, all girls, one is such a beast. Not much stretch yet as compared to others. Oh uhhh,, dont mind the torn leaves..
> View attachment 4352703


Im buying some boo today if i can!!!


TWest65 said:


> I think both my BOO's are bored. They had been growing 9 fingered fan leaves. Then decided that 8 fingers would be better. Now it has determined that 8.5 is the optimal number of fingers. Between the 2 plants, I have about 10 leaves like this.
> View attachment 4352711 View attachment 4352713


It's gonna give you special powers when you smoke it...


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 20, 2019)

THT said:


> Some more shots of bag of oranges
> View attachment 4352694 View attachment 4352696
> 
> Tranquil chocolate testers, all girls, one is such a beast. Not much stretch yet as compared to others. Oh uhhh,, dont mind the torn leaves..
> View attachment 4352703


My one Tranquil chocalte that i moves to flowering is a beast also. Bigger than 2 DDS with her


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 20, 2019)

skunks n pine is looking like snow covered pine trees, and smelling like skunks live under them and are wearing very nice new shoes. 

orange cookies x chocolate diesel is two very different phenos, one very orange and one chunky funky one, guessing a diesel leaner. Buds look like they've been backbuilt(?) I forget the term when you snip the tops. also very frosty 

Dank S F2 is doing its thing, staying small and dense nugged, not hardly a nose on her. Hoping she really comes through with some potency. 

Thats all thats going on right now. Apollo 11 f4's drying in the drybox right now, got a week more to go i'd say. I need a less humid place to dry. its either 65%+ or >10% in the spaces available to me to dry. 

Thats all for tonights Useful report. we are on day 53 or so.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 20, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> You're an advertiser, could make a difference in bringing him back!


I have no clue as to what happened, and just so everyone knows, I pay advertisement fees on a monthly basis just so I can be here with you all, and interact with you folks. Money well spent in my honest opinion, you all are top notch!!! 

For the same money, I could have flashy banners like ya see, that are links to places that carry my gear ect. I'm happy with just hangin out with ya all, and lookin at the pics ya post, and readin yer comments, and interacting. To me that stuff is priceless!!!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 20, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> And now I'm done ordering seeds for a while.... I feel like I'm telling myself that just about every week. Need to stop.
> 
> View attachment 4352750


I tell myself this daily. Lol


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jun 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have no clue as to what happened, and just so everyone knows, I pay advertisement fees on a monthly basis just so I can be here with you all, and interact with you folks. Money well spent in my honest opinion, you all are top notch!!!
> 
> For the same money, I could have flashy banners like ya see, that are links to places that carry my gear ect. I'm happy with just hangin out with ya all, and lookin at the pics ya post, and readin yer comments, and interacting. To me that stuff is priceless!!!


I think admin would better off trading for a few packs.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have no clue as to what happened, and just so everyone knows, I pay advertisement fees on a monthly basis just so I can be here with you all, and interact with you folks. Money well spent in my honest opinion, you all are top notch!!!
> 
> For the same money, I could have flashy banners like ya see, that are links to places that carry my gear ect. I'm happy with just hangin out with ya all, and lookin at the pics ya post, and readin yer comments, and interacting. To me that stuff is priceless!!!


About as cool as it gets right there no matter what business you’re in.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 20, 2019)

It’s official, the best looking girl in the tent: BBnC - organic soil. She’s just over 2 months old.



I also went ape shit defoliating my coco coir BBnC. She’s the same age, but Jesus plants in coco grow fast. I think I just defoliated out of bordem and to do just anything to slow her down. I am going to HAVE to flip in the next week or 2.



I have no idea what I am going to pull from these plants.

Bonus Pics (day 45 autos, seedling area with 5 Useful beans and others):


----------



## Grower899 (Jun 20, 2019)

Blueberries n chocolate at 2 weeks 4 days.



1 week later



Have 1 or 2 more bbnc about to go in. 1 banana kush s1 in and 2 behind it.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 21, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Blueberries n chocolate at 2 weeks 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 4353067
> 
> ...


Nice. How much did she stretch after the flip?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 21, 2019)

Banana kush seedling tall and lanky compared to the two Tranquil chocolates. Had to give her some support. Excited to see what she has to offer.


----------



## Grower899 (Jun 21, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Nice. How much did she stretch after the flip?


Very little actually. Not even 100%. Was put in early expecting a lot more stretch out of it.


----------



## trapdevil (Jun 21, 2019)

Not trying to take the spotlight from Useful since it’s his thread. But this seems like a good thread, no hate usually.

I saw DCSeedexhance is carrying Katsu seeds. The Bubba Kush 98 guy. 

What are people’s opinions on that breeder? 

I’m just too new too the whole seed game and who’s cool and who’s a tool and wanna support the right people. Like useful.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Not trying to take the spotlight from Useful since it’s his thread. But this seems like a good thread, no hate usually.
> 
> I saw DCSeedexhance is carrying Katsu seeds. The Bubba Kush 98 guy.
> 
> ...


Katsu is a good guy!!! Very knowledgeable, and a very nice guy that has been at it fer years. If I wanted a great representation of Bubba, he would be my go to guy. Also , he is the one that selected the Chocolate Trip that was used in Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 21, 2019)

Katsu is a stand up guy. I mean....it's only taken him 20 years or so to stop giving away the Katsu Bubba cut and make a few seeds/possibly some coin off his find and the work he's done with it.. 

And yeah...I'd forgotten about the Trip. Once again...he buys a pack or 3 of seeds...and then everyone benefits for years because he shared it with others. Good folk in my book that I've conversed with off/on for many years.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2019)

Its time for a celebration bitches!!! Just moved into my OWN SPOT!!! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!!!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its time for a celebration bitches!!! Just moved into my OWN SPOT!!! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!!!


Congratulations, put your stink on that place!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Katsu is a stand up guy. I mean....it's only taken him 20 years or so to stop giving away the Katsu Bubba cut and make a few seeds/possibly some coin off his find and the work he's done with it..
> 
> And yeah...I'd forgotten about the Trip. Once again...he buys a pack or 3 of seeds...and then everyone benefits for years because he shared it with others. Good folk in my book that I've conversed with off/on for many years.


RIGHT!!!!! Thanks for that post Stiickygreen.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its time for a celebration bitches!!! Just moved into my OWN SPOT!!! ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!!!


SWEET!!!!!!!!! Congratulations buddy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Blueberries n chocolate at 2 weeks 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 4353067
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE FIREWORKS!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!! Congratulations buddy.


THANK YOU SIR!!! I'M GOING INTO THE LAB IMMEDIATELY!!! OF COURSE THE GG X CD IS GOING IN,CAN'T
DECIDE ON WHAT ELSE IS GOING IN WITH IT


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Congratulations, put your stink on that place!


YEAH IM GONNA MARK MY TERRITORY LIKE A DOG DOES!!! BUT IM REALLY GONNA HAVE TO INVEST IN A FAN AND FILTER!!! GONNA NEED A FEW OF THEM ACTUALLY...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> THANK YOU SIR!!! I'M GOING INTO THE LAB IMMEDIATELY!!! OF COURSE THE GG X CD IS GOING IN,CAN'T
> DECIDE ON WHAT ELSE IS GOING IN WITH IT


You're very welcome, i'm excited for ya!!! I kinda figured the GG x CD was gonna get wet......lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You're very welcome, i'm excited for ya!!! I kinda figured the GG x CD was gonna get wet......lol.


I REALLY FELL FOR THAT STRAIN!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 21, 2019)

TC testers 51 days from seed. Recently upcanned to 3 Rootbuilders as the final stop.

Coco, Mega Crop 1.2-5 ec,

200W t5.

Ambient temps 81°, lights on who knows.

RH 50%

After they recovered from the squirrely water, they were heavily defoliated last week.

I hope you were interested in how well they handle stress @Useful Seeds, they are getting it! I'm impressed.








Bag of Oranges 65 days from seed.

Same temps and RH as the TC's.

Mega Crop at 1.5ec

315W mogul base.
  
I really like this plant.

She was fucked up from a water issue, but bounced right back.

The shape is pretty nice, too. Topped her once, I think I got that right, it was at least once, and let her sort herself out.

I think she did it pretty well.

A couple of more inches, and she will be flipped.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> TC testers 51 days from seed. Recently upcanned to 3 Rootbuilders as the final stop.
> 
> Coco, Mega Crop 1.2-5 ec,
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch fer the update. I do like to see em stressed fer sure....nice job with that....lol. Please don't take that the wrong way my friend...haha. I currently have some 3 foot tall bushes in 1/2 gallon pots....true story.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch fer the update. I do like to see em stressed fer sure....nice job with that....lol. Please don't take that the wrong way my friend...haha. I currently have some 3 foot tall bushes in 1/2 gallon pots....true story.


Oh, I'm sure you ain't seen nothing yet, this is only the first day of Summer!

I'm on another forum where we have a Pot Noodle contest. Ya throw away the pot noodle crap and get a 500ml cup to grow in for the duration... you should enter, lol!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Oh, I'm sure you ain't seen nothing yet, this is only the first day of Summer!
> 
> I'm on another forum where we have a Pot Noodle contest. Ya throw away the pot noodle crap and get a 500ml cup to grow in for the duration... you should enter, lol!


Hahahahahahaha!!! I shouldn't enter......I could win!!! lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahahahahaha!!! I shouldn't enter......I could win!!! lol


Ha,ha, ha, that's what everybody thinks! Wait til you try to do it.

Ya do get a medal for winning, it's virtual but almost looks real, lol!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ha,ha, ha, that's what everybody thinks! Wait til you try to do it.
> 
> Ya do get a medal for winning, it's virtual but almost looks real, lol!


I have done some pretty cool things with a 16 oz hempy solo cup in the past....lol.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel - 9 left
https://dcseedexchange.com/product/blue-dream-santa-cruz-cut-x-chocolate-diesel-10-feminized-seeds/


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 21, 2019)

Day 45 Blueberries and Chocolate 

I think we're just about at capacity for vegging in this 4x4


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 45 Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> I think we're just about at capacity for vegging in this 4x4


Even it it wasn't my gear.........I would tell ya to flip em!!!!! lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2019)

Flip em for real...


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Even it it wasn't my gear.........I would tell ya to flip em!!!!! lol


I would've flipped them before now, trying to get the new room done first. Swamped with work and life stuff, it's been a slower process than I was hoping .

Soon tho lol


----------



## pthobson (Jun 21, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 45 Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> I think we're just about at capacity for vegging in this 4x4


Yeah man flip them sexy bitches. I wanna see how they put out.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 21, 2019)

Room will be finished tomorrow night hopefully. Sunday i plan to move everything in.

They are under MH right now and moving to LED, im wondering if i shouldnt give them a few days to acclimate to the new lights and environment before i flip them.

If noone thinks it matters, ill flip them Sunday


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I would've flipped them before now, trying to get the new room done first. Swamped with work and life stuff, it's been a slower process than I was hoping .
> 
> Soon tho lol


I know buddy, I commend ya on gettin that room done...I also respect the fact that you wanna do it proper....yer way. That is good stuff my friend.


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 21, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel - 9 left
> https://dcseedexchange.com/product/blue-dream-santa-cruz-cut-x-chocolate-diesel-10-feminized-seeds/


Grabbed some of those @Useful Seeds along with some @katsu_bluebird bubba s1’s! I just want to thank you all, including Paul, for making this all happen!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 22, 2019)

I am realizing how well represented @useful is in my outdoor garden this year.

I didn’t plan it that way, they were what passed the culling & the wind & rain. It was a wet spring.

3 Apollo 11 F4s - Tall & airy, support required.
1 Big beastly Banana Kush - I love this one!
1 BOO - tops are hitting 7 ft there too.
1 Double Dipped Strawberry - Shorter than the others but interesting.

Here’s the DDS.


----------



## BigJonster (Jun 22, 2019)

@Useful Seeds can you tell me the lineage on the freebie phantom cookies strain? Seems there is more than one, thanks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I am realizing how well represented @useful is in my outdoor garden this year.
> 
> I didn’t plan it that way, they were what passed the culling & the wind & rain. It was a wet spring.
> 
> ...


my apollo's are about 5 days hung now, and i took a small sample upstairs to dry quicker, so I'll hopefully get some photos of it up today and maybe a discription. still probably wont smoke for another few days. I dont like smoking wet bud lol. but damn do they look like they are gonna be killer! bag appeal for sure


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 22, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Very little actually. Not even 100%. Was put in early expecting a lot more stretch out of it.


Hope that’s the case for mine!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 22, 2019)

Just an update: Autos around day 46-47 from seed, couple more weeks and they should be done. Then I can start flowering my BBnC. I’m hoping by the time the autos come out, the ‘91 Oranges will be able to take their spot in the tent so I can flower them all at the same time. I do have one pretty mature seedling that is about 19 days old, Seedsman’s Gelat.og. Lots of great smoke hopefully coming my way! Got a batch of AACT with high quality compost that’s been brewing about 36 hours. Gonna replace plain water today for the girls. Should see a nice pop. 

*Useful ‘91 Oranges:

  *

*My Autos:

    *


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 22, 2019)

Not to be pushy, but any hints to when the chocolate skunk is going to drop, and if it'll be available on jbc?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> @Useful Seeds can you tell me the lineage on the freebie phantom cookies strain? Seems there is more than one, thanks


Yes, I sent in two Phantom Cookie crosses as freebies. Phantom Cookies male is Cherry Pie x Granddaddy Purple. I used him to hit Orange Cookies which is Girl Scout Cookies x Orange Juice. He also got it on with Jack Diesel, which is Jack Herer x NYC Diesel. I hope that helps ya.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Not to be pushy, but any hints to when the chocolate skunk is going to drop, and if it'll be available on jbc?


How about in the next couple few days??? At JBC........ I also want to get some to GLG and DCSE.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> my apollo's are about 5 days hung now, and i took a small sample upstairs to dry quicker, so I'll hopefully get some photos of it up today and maybe a discription. still probably wont smoke for another few days. I dont like smoking wet bud lol. but damn do they look like they are gonna be killer! bag appeal for sure


Yeah buddy, that Apollo aint no joke!! When I did the seed increase on them I put an OGKB lady in there as well. I have plans to go through those seeds soon for a possible f2 select.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 22, 2019)

Useful -

Do you ever have your strains cannabinoid/terpene profiles tested? Just curious. It would be cool to know for each of your strains. Donno if that’s feasible or not to do as I know nothing at this point of the breeding industry/costs etc.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Scored the 91 skunk x bag of oranges ! Thanks for sharing your genetics brother. Now have that plus them chem Cookies and Xmas tree bud freebies for next run Yoo-hoo sdd420


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Looking for a sedative day ender


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Useful -
> 
> Do you ever have your strains cannabinoid/terpene profiles tested? Just curious. It would be cool to know for each of your strains. Donno if that’s feasible or not to do as I know nothing at this point of the breeding industry/costs etc.


I do not have that luxury where i'm at.


sdd420 said:


> Scored the 91 skunk x bag of oranges ! Thanks for sharing your genetics brother. Now have that plus them chem Cookies and Xmas tree bud freebies for next run Yoo-hoo sdd420


Thank you fer the support!!!!! The Christmas Tree Bud is very intoxicating.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds , what do you think your "stoniest" seed at the moment is?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 22, 2019)

Whoever hasn’t picked up the double dipped strawberries, you may want to. Bunch of fire phenos I’ve seen. (Including mine) don’t sleep. Plenty more to be found!

https://dcseedexchange.com/product/double-dipped-strawberries-chocolate-covered-strawberries-x-chocolate-diesel-10-feminized-seeds/


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 22, 2019)

I ordered the Blue Dream(SC cut) x Chocolate Diesel and Black Mamba F1. 

This is me lately...
I've got enough seeds for a while. I'm done for the year. I don't need anymore. Except this... And that's the only thing I need is this. I don't need this or this. Just this Bag of Oranges... And this. - Double Dipped Strawberry's. The Double Dipped Strawberry's and the Bag of Oranges and that's all I need... And this Chocolate Pie. - The The Double Dipped Strawberry's, the Bag of Oranges and this Chocolate Pie, and that's all I need... And these Blueberries n Oranges. - The Double Dipped Strawberry's, the Bag of Oranges, the Chocolate Pie, and these Blueberries n Oranges... And that's all I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one... I need this. - Chocolate Skunk. The Double Dipped Strawberry's and the Bag of Oranges...


----------



## pthobson (Jun 22, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I ordered the Blue Dream(SC cut) x Chocolate Diesel and Black Mamba F1.
> 
> This is me lately...
> I've got enough seeds for a while. I'm done for the year. I don't need anymore. Except this... And that's the only thing I need is this. I don't need this or this. Just this Bag of Oranges... And this. - Double Dipped Strawberry's. The Double Dipped Strawberry's and the Bag of Oranges and that's all I need... And this Chocolate Pie. - The The Double Dipped Strawberry's, the Bag of Oranges and this Chocolate Pie, and that's all I need... And these Blueberries n Oranges. - The Double Dipped Strawberry's, the Bag of Oranges, the Chocolate Pie, and these Blueberries n Oranges... And that's all I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one... I need this. - Chocolate Skunk. The Double Dipped Strawberry's and the Bag of Oranges...


I’d make it a priority to get the double dipped strawberries. I have some bag of oranges I haven’t got to yet. She’s up next. I’m waiting on the chocolate sunset and I’ll be done for a minute. Addicting.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 22, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just an update: Autos around day 46-47 from seed, couple more weeks and they should be done. Then I can start flowering my BBnC. I’m hoping by the time the autos come out, the ‘91 Oranges will be able to take their spot in the tent so I can flower them all at the same time. I do have one pretty mature seedling that is about 19 days old, Seedsman’s Gelat.og. Lots of great smoke hopefully coming my way! Got a batch of AACT with high quality compost that’s been brewing about 36 hours. Gonna replace plain water today for the girls. Should see a nice pop.
> 
> *Useful ‘91 Oranges:
> 
> ...


Those 91 oranges look healthy


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds , what do you think your "stoniest" seed at the moment is?


That is a question that is kinda loaded....lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Whoever hasn’t picked up the double dipped strawberries, you may want to. Bunch of fire phenos I’ve seen. (Including mine) don’t sleep. Plenty more to be found!
> 
> https://dcseedexchange.com/product/double-dipped-strawberries-chocolate-covered-strawberries-x-chocolate-diesel-10-feminized-seeds/


Thank you my friend.


TWest65 said:


> I ordered the Blue Dream(SC cut) x Chocolate Diesel and Black Mamba F1.
> 
> This is me lately...
> I've got enough seeds for a while. I'm done for the year. I don't need anymore. Except this... And that's the only thing I need is this. I don't need this or this. Just this Bag of Oranges... And this. - Double Dipped Strawberry's. The Double Dipped Strawberry's and the Bag of Oranges and that's all I need... And this Chocolate Pie. - The The Double Dipped Strawberry's, the Bag of Oranges and this Chocolate Pie, and that's all I need... And these Blueberries n Oranges. - The Double Dipped Strawberry's, the Bag of Oranges, the Chocolate Pie, and these Blueberries n Oranges... And that's all I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one... I need this. - Chocolate Skunk. The Double Dipped Strawberry's and the Bag of Oranges...


I used to be the same way!!! Thanks a bunch fer the support!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 22, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


>


LMAO Classic!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


>


That video had me laughin........hard!!!! Hahahahaha!!!! I aint seen that movie in many years. Thank you for that, it is fer sure like buyin seeds.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Just a nod to @TWest65 who was totally riffing on it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you my friend.
> 
> I used to be the same way!!! Thanks a bunch fer the support!!!


I feel the same way!!! I want them all!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is a question that is kinda loaded....lol.


i laughed at this more than i probably should have lol

when i seen his post, i was eager to see your answer lol


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do not have that luxury where i'm at.
> 
> Thank you fer the support!!!!! The Christmas Tree Bud is very intoxicating.


If I run the Christmas tree bud will I be able to get them in the future from you? If not then I’ll open pollinate them


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 22, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Those 91 oranges look healthy


Thankfully I’m getting much better at the seedling stage. Barely any defects at all with my most recent seedlings. Just transplanted my oldest (Gelat.og) seedling to an air pot today. Stuff on the leaves is from foliar AACT and I dropped a little mycorrhizae powder on the leaves when transplanting. Appreciate the words!  Good to get feedback from all your great folks as I’m still a newbie.


Remember the other day when I mutilated the hell out of my BBnC in coco? 2 days later... I cannot slow her down no matter what I do.


That said, there is just something about this lush vibrancy and nice even canopy (it’s easier to control as it doesn’t grow as rapidly) that I am just totally digging in this organic-grown soil plant.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> If I run the Christmas tree bud will I be able to get them in the future from you? If not then I’ll open pollinate them


Run em!!! I have some stored, I remember ya....we never got our seed trade completed, but pm me and I got ya on another pack of the Christmas Tree Bud. Yep!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Thankfully I’m getting much better at the seedling stage. Barely any defects at all with my most recent seedlings. Just transplanted my oldest (Gelat.og) seedling to an air pot today. Stuff on the leaves is from foliar AACT and I dropped a little mycorrhizae powder on the leaves when transplanting. Appreciate the words!  Good to get feedback from all your great folks as I’m still a newbie.
> View attachment 4354004
> 
> Remember the other day when I mutilated the hell out of my BBnC in coco? 2 days later... I cannot slow her down no matter what I do.
> ...


....Newbie??? Yeah.......ok.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> ....Newbie??? Yeah.......ok.


I have this blessing and curse in life that when I decide to do something, I have to do it to fanatical extent. I mean I must have spent 1/4th of my time over the last 3-4 months reading. It’s harder to navigate good info as it relates to cannabis, you really have to sift through the bro-science. I’ve learned a ton and I _really _try to do my research.

But yeah... definitely still a lot to learn. I mean I never got to take DDS to flower cuz I blasted the Christ out of my seedlings with too much light, was screwing around trying to learn and they were really the first seedlings.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Run em!!! I have some stored, I remember ya....we never got our seed trade completed, but pm me and I got ya on another pack of the Christmas Tree Bud. Yep!!


I didn’t think you remembered me lol I’ll run them for sure now thanks again buddy


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I have this blessing and curse in life that when I decide to do something, I have to do it to fanatical extent. I mean I must have spent 1/4th of my time over the last 3-4 months reading. It’s harder to navigate good info as it relates to cannabis, you really have to sift through the bro-science. I’ve learned a ton and I _really _try to do my research.
> 
> But yeah... definitely still a lot to learn. I mean I never got to take DDS to flower cuz I blasted the Christ out of my seedlings with too much light, was screwing around trying to learn and they were really the first seedlings.





DocofRock said:


> I have this blessing and curse in life that when I decide to do something, I have to do it to fanatical extent. I mean I must have spent 1/4th of my time over the last 3-4 months reading. It’s harder to navigate good info as it relates to cannabis, you really have to sift through the bro-science. I’ve learned a ton and I _really _try to do my research.
> 
> But yeah... definitely still a lot to learn. I mean I never got to take DDS to flower cuz I blasted the Christ out of my seedlings with too much light, was screwing around trying to learn and they were really the first seedlings.


Yer passion will get ya where ya want to be!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 22, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> I didn’t think you remembered me lol I’ll run them for sure now thanks again buddy


While I honestly think I get a touch of oldtimers here and there, I remember ya ....lol. Get em wet brother, I got ya on a back up pack.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is a question that is kinda loaded....lol.


Haha, I guess ill have to grow a few crosses and find out


----------



## Aby55 (Jun 22, 2019)

Just flipped 2 dds into flower. Pics tomorrow.
So far the growth is insane in promix using megacrop.
Now I'm trying to pick another useful strain to buy but Oye there all yummy looking. Might just have to try them all.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Run em!!! I have some stored, I remember ya....we never got our seed trade completed, but pm me and I got ya on another pack of the Christmas Tree Bud. Yep!!


What a guy


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 23, 2019)

Day 40 from sprout 
TC top of pic
DDS bottom of pic
Will move to the bigger system hopefully next couple days


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 23, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 40 from sprout
> TC top of pic
> DDS bottom of pic
> Will move to the bigger system hopefully next couple days
> View attachment 4354240 View attachment 4354241


I want those DDS man. They both look great!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 23, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 40 from sprout
> TC top of pic
> DDS bottom of pic
> Will move to the bigger system hopefully next couple days
> View attachment 4354240 View attachment 4354241


Those leaves are HUGE on the DDS


----------



## pthobson (Jun 23, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 40 from sprout
> TC top of pic
> DDS bottom of pic
> Will move to the bigger system hopefully next couple days
> View attachment 4354240 View attachment 4354241


Jungle in there. Excited to see both of those develop further. Good job as always.


----------



## Featherartist (Jun 23, 2019)

We have Landos Stash coming out in a week. Banana kush is 5 weeks into flower. Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash and Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel a little over a week into flower. We are looking into getting a new light for flowering. Biggest problem is finding a light that can handle constant power interruptions. Not sure why, but this little town in Oklahoma has power surges and light flickers about twice a week... storms or not. I'm guessing better led might be best, any suggestions?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 23, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> We have Landos Stash coming out in a week. Banana kush is 5 weeks into flower. Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash and Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel a little over a week into flower. We are looking into getting a new light for flowering. Biggest problem is finding a light that can handle constant power interruptions. Not sure why, but this little town in Oklahoma has power surges and light flickers about twice a week... storms or not. I'm guessing better led might be best, any suggestions?


Which ones the banana? Looking nice. I have small flickers here occasionally only when it storms though. Running quantum boards


----------



## rudyson (Jun 23, 2019)

Is this the only Blue Dream x Choc D being released? Sounds like a real cash crop if i ever heard one...if thats your thing. The Blackened Oranges also has some all star parents, has anyone grown it out?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 23, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Is this the only Blue Dream x Choc D being released? Sounds like a real cash crop if i ever heard one...if thats your thing. The Blackened Oranges also has some all star parents, has anyone grown it out?


Believe those were the last 12 packs sent to DCSE


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 23, 2019)

The TC testers are chooglin'



 They seem a lot happier since I've gotten closer to figuring out the Mega Crop, lol!

BOO 53 days from seed. She's got a couple of inches to go before she gets the flip... she's a pudgy little punkin!






Still waiting on a few pics of 2x other TC testers from an outdoor container grow.

ATB


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 23, 2019)

Banana Kush S1. I cut her back about a foot last week, bounced right back & more. Takes everything thrown at her this weird spring, wind, rain, cold.

This pheno is a beast.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 23, 2019)

^^^^^^Very nice^^^^^^ I hope he makes these again. Would be a nice addition to the collection. Thanks for sharing @Baja.Beaches


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> ^^^^^^Very nice^^^^^^ I hope he makes these again. Would be a nice addition to the collection. Thanks for sharing @Baja.Beaches


I've got 3 of those left that were gifted to me from _da man hisself_ [ Useful], and I've moved in a couple directions where I don't see them being used anytime soon. I'm certain he'd want me to do as he did. If you can use them, send a PM and they're yours.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 23, 2019)

Wow Amos...much appreciated gesture. I will be sure to keep the vibe going.......


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got 3 of those left that were gifted to me from _da man hisself_ [ Useful], and I've moved in a couple directions where I don't see them being used anytime soon. I'm certain he'd want me to do as he did. If you can use them, send a PM and they're yours.


That's the good stuff right there.......


----------



## Featherartist (Jun 23, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Which ones the banana? Looking nice. I have small flickers here occasionally only when it storms though. Running quantum boards


The second picture is BK. She is in the back left.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 23, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> We have Landos Stash coming out in a week. Banana kush is 5 weeks into flower. Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash and Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel a little over a week into flower. We are looking into getting a new light for flowering. Biggest problem is finding a light that can handle constant power interruptions. Not sure why, but this little town in Oklahoma has power surges and light flickers about twice a week... storms or not. I'm guessing better led might be best, any suggestions?


 Lol we must be on the same grid! The quantum board has been fairing well with the mini outages here.


----------



## Featherartist (Jun 23, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Lol we must be on the same grid! The quantum board has been fairing well with the mini outages here.


Right after I posted, the power went out again! Ugh!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 23, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Biggest problem is finding a light that can handle constant power interruptions. Not sure why, but this little town in Oklahoma has power surges and light flickers about twice a week... storms or not. I'm guessing better led might be best, any suggestions?


Not sure how many watts you are drawing with your lights, but you might be able to find a large enough battery backup that will get you through the little brown outs and short interruptions. I live in rural area with the same kind of outages, and have always used them on my computers and other sensitive electronics.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 23, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Got my Blueberry n Chocolate from GLG this morning. Also ordered Blackened Oranges from DCSE. And now I'm done ordering seeds for a while.... I feel like I'm telling myself that just about every week. Need to stop.
> 
> View attachment 4352750


I tell my self that all the time then useful puts more goodies n dcseeds adds more stuff .. crazy


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 24, 2019)

Couple BOOs soaking up the cob lights, approx 6 weeks left . Took 9 cuts and doing well may put few outside just too see what will happen


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 24, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Right after I posted, the power went out again! Ugh!


Ever think of using a UPS (uninterruptible Power Supply)?

The Cyberpower unit from Costco is not that expensive. I use one for my electronics when in Baja on erratic Mexican power.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got 3 of those left that were gifted to me from _da man hisself_ [ Useful], and I've moved in a couple directions where I don't see them being used anytime soon. I'm certain he'd want me to do as he did. If you can use them, send a PM and they're yours.


A very cool gesture there Amos. That’s what it is all about.

Sharing the love
Bros helping Bros
Spreading good vibes.

Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 24, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Couple BOOs soaking up the cob lights, approx 6 weeks left . Took 9 cuts and doing well may put few outside just too see what will happen


BOO does well outdoors.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 24, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> BOO does well outdoors.
> 
> View attachment 4354686[/QUOTE
> Looking great ty you for sharing the pictures


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 24, 2019)

You guys think that Blueberries n Chocolate or Blackened Oranges would be good for back pain without totally knocking me out?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 24, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> You guys think that Blueberries n Chocolate or Blackened Oranges would be good for back pain without totally knocking me out?


Id go with the blueberries and chocolate. The double dipped strawberries I ran pack a nice pain relieving buzz without the sleepiness so much.
The double dipped strawberries buzz starts out really racy fading into an intense body tingling buzz, helps my back a lot. DDS also would be really good for appetite loss. Gives me the munchies unlike I’ve ever experienced. Don’t judge me but the other night after smoking approx half a gram of the DDS I ended up eating 5 pecan rolls, 3 miniature mr goodbar, 3 Reese’s cups, and like four pieces of pizza. Crazy stuff.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jun 24, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> You guys think that Blueberries n Chocolate or Blackened Oranges would be good for back pain without totally knocking me out?


Anything with Blueberry is helpful for me, as well as anything blackberry. Currently the Xmas bud (all piney and coffee smells) is magic, but a little sleepy after awhile. Let us know if you find relief with whichever you choose. Appreciated 
Happy growing!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 24, 2019)

Useful that 92 skunk (it stinks) do you have it witout crosses?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 24, 2019)

Heads up. Useful drop at JBC.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 24, 2019)

Day 48. Blueberries and Chocolate

It's kinda getting crowded in this 4x4


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Don’t judge me but the other night after smoking approx half a gram of the DDS I ended up eating 5 pecan rolls, 3 miniature mr goodbar, 3 Reese’s cups, and like four pieces of pizza. Crazy stuff.



What I'd like to know, is how do you recall the numbers.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 24, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Useful that 92 skunk (it stinks) do you have it witout crosses?


I do not, but I do have plans to make s1's of her.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks. I was thinking that the BnC in particular would be pretty good. But Leafly says that Black Jack is pretty good for pain too.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 24, 2019)

Chocolate sunset ordered 



Amos Otis said:


> What I'd like to know, is how do you recall the numbers.


Only way I remember the numbers is because I consciously remember telling myself I was eating way too much but I could not stop lol. That and I had a six pack of the pecan rolls and one was left in the morning and I ate half the large pizza (4 pieces). The mr goodbar and Reese’s I am kinda guessing, probably guessing low honestly. And just for the record I am not a big guy. I am tall and skinny lol. Needless to say my stomach was hurting the next morning


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 24, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do not, but I do have plans to make s1's of her.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 24, 2019)

Sweet baby dankness... Do I go with the Chem91 or the 92 Skunk crossed with the chocolate D? Originally that Chocolate skunk sounded so tantalizing, but I've heard some amazing things about Chem91 crosses...


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 24, 2019)

I added two more QB 288s to my flower tent and ran into a plethora of problems with phosphorus and potassium deficiencies because of it. Def lost some yield but I think I’m back on track hopefully. The BOO didn’t lose any smell that’s for sure. 






Boo seeded with BODHIS “secret chief”


----------



## BigJonster (Jun 24, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> You guys think that Blueberries n Chocolate or Blackened Oranges would be good for back pain without totally knocking me out?


I would think the Black Jack x Boo would be perfect. The Black Jack has some cool relaxation properties. Buy it's also has a cool mellow head highs. I'm about to pop some so I will keep you posted


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 24, 2019)

Just hopped on the train.... BOO and Chocolate Pie. The wife will be thrilled!


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey bro how about blueberry Christmas? That’s right up my alley for sure


----------



## Dude74 (Jun 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Sweet baby dankness... Do I go with the Chem91 or the 92 Skunk crossed with the chocolate D? Originally that Chocolate skunk sounded so tantalizing, but I've heard some amazing things about Chem91 crosses...


Get the 92 with the free have pack of 91?


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jun 24, 2019)

BOO
BBHP x BOO
With the 91 Xmas kicker

And that should be good for awhile.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 24, 2019)

Shout out to @Useful Seeds . Doin his thing with all of this


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 24, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Hey bro how about blueberry Christmas? That’s right up my alley for sure


Made up fact: The song Blue Christmas was actually about a guy's girlfriend that left him and took all the white widow with her, leaving him with just the blueberry strain. Hence, the line...
_You'll be doin' all right, with your Christmas of white. But, I'll have a blue, blue Christmas _


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 24, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Get the 92 with the free have pack of 91?


I thought with JBC it was buy 2 get one and it was a pre-selected pack?


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 25, 2019)

Some snaps from this morning:

*Useful ‘91 Oranges + Choco Diesel*
The two bigger ones are the ‘91 Oranges and the smaller seedlings are Choco diesel
*
  

Bonus Pics:

- Seedsman Gelat.OG

 

- Dinafim Critical 2.0+ Auto

 

- Mephisto Strawberry Nuggets, Day 50 from Seed:

   *


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 25, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Hey bro how about blueberry Christmas? That’s right up my alley for sure


I like the way you think!!!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 26, 2019)

I had to go all the way to the SECOND page to find this thread, whats up with that? 

Day 49 pics, the move into the new space happened finally. 

Blueberries and Chocolate
lol they look so small now that they are out of the 4x4


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 26, 2019)

Snap of the 4x4 this morning. BBnC are turning into trees.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I had to go all the way to the SECOND page to find this thread, whats up with that?
> 
> Day 49 pics, the move into the new space happened finally.
> 
> ...


I dig the new setup, no pun intended


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I dig the new setup, no pun intended


Thanks bud, im liking it so far too. Love having more access to the plants and area to work. Still got a few things to do to finish it it, but its functional right now at least lol

Your BBnC are looking great.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Thanks bud, im liking it so far too. Love having more access to the plants and area to work. Still got a few things to do to finish it it, but its functional right now at least lol
> 
> Your BBnC are looking great.


Thanks man, they’ve definitely been hardy. I’m sure you’ll really enjoy that new space. I wish I could do something like that, but a tent is the only thing that is feasible for me for the immediate future. I literally have bruising on my knuckles from being on all 4s reaching to the back of my damn tent. Kinda a pain, but hey... worth it! Looking forward to see how your BBnC turn out.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I had to go all the way to the SECOND page to find this thread, whats up with that?
> 
> Day 49 pics, the move into the new space happened finally.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you I didn't have to go to the second page.....haha. Nice goin on the new room!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Snap of the 4x4 this morning. BBnC are turning into trees.
> 
> View attachment 4355688


Very nice lookin BBnC ya got there. They are growin like weeds.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks to you I didn't have to go to the second page.....haha. Nice goin on the new room!!!


Thanks bud, im sure it looks pretty basic to most and it kinda is, but man there was quite a bit of work and messing around to get to this point. removing walls, rearranging wiring, building lights etc....im just glad the plants can spread out and enjoy having some space. I expect explosion in growth right away


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 26, 2019)

Again a real shit photo cause I suck at playing camera, but Apollo 11 F4 I smoked yesterday. I took 2 hits, went to put a branch of it back, and immediately forgot where I put it. Stared at the walls for a while. STRONG stuff! Smells like citrus B.O. and tastes peppery/earthy, but a heavy black pepper note, different and I really like it. The grinder photos are just to attest to just how resinous this stuff is. Greasy, sticky, and your hands will still reek of it an hour later. I was smelling myself in the grocery store and I had nothing in my pockets. Some real wonderful stuff, straight up in my top 5 and we’re not even in cure yet. Make the pics bigger to see how truly frosty she is. 

Thanks Useful. You are a cool dude.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4355771 View attachment 4355772 View attachment 4355773 Again a real shit photo cause I suck at playing camera, but Apollo 11 F4 I smoked yesterday. I took 2 hits, went to put a branch of it back, and immediately forgot where I put it. Stared at the walls for a while. STRONG stuff! Smells like citrus B.O. and tastes peppery/earthy, but a heavy black pepper note, different and I really like it. The grinder photos are just to attest to just how resinous this stuff is. Greasy, sticky, and your hands will still reek of it an hour later. I was smelling myself in the grocery store and I had nothing in my pockets. Some real wonderful stuff, straight up in my top 5 and we’re not even in cure yet. Make the pics bigger to see how truly frosty she is.
> 
> Thanks Useful. You are a cool dude.


I’d like to get my hands on some of them Apollo 11 seeds. Knew I should’ve grabbed some of the freebies. Looks good man


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 26, 2019)

What was Apollo 11? It looks like a hybrid sativa leaning cross


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> What was Apollo 11? It looks like a hybrid sativa leaning cross


C99 x Jack Herer
https://www.comparethestrain.ca/apollo-11/


----------



## pthobson (Jun 26, 2019)

Really wanted to get my hands on the orange cookies phantom cookies cross but JBC was out of them, however they are sending me some type of freebies he said. Was gonna pop one with my banana kush and tranquils for the heck of it and hope for a lady.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4355771 View attachment 4355772 View attachment 4355773 Again a real shit photo cause I suck at playing camera, but Apollo 11 F4 I smoked yesterday. I took 2 hits, went to put a branch of it back, and immediately forgot where I put it. Stared at the walls for a while. STRONG stuff! Smells like citrus B.O. and tastes peppery/earthy, but a heavy black pepper note, different and I really like it. The grinder photos are just to attest to just how resinous this stuff is. Greasy, sticky, and your hands will still reek of it an hour later. I was smelling myself in the grocery store and I had nothing in my pockets. Some real wonderful stuff, straight up in my top 5 and we’re not even in cure yet. Make the pics bigger to see how truly frosty she is.
> 
> Thanks Useful. You are a cool dude.


Thanks for the kind words, and you are very welcome. Now picture me breakin that stuff up to get the seeds out, it was nuts!!!! I have actually considered goin to f5 select for a release, it is a GREAT strain that everyone should get the chance to experience.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4355771 View attachment 4355772 View attachment 4355773 Again a real shit photo cause I suck at playing camera, but Apollo 11 F4 I smoked yesterday. I took 2 hits, went to put a branch of it back, and immediately forgot where I put it. Stared at the walls for a while. STRONG stuff! Smells like citrus B.O. and tastes peppery/earthy, but a heavy black pepper note, different and I really like it. The grinder photos are just to attest to just how resinous this stuff is. Greasy, sticky, and your hands will still reek of it an hour later. I was smelling myself in the grocery store and I had nothing in my pockets. Some real wonderful stuff, straight up in my top 5 and we’re not even in cure yet. Make the pics bigger to see how truly frosty she is.
> 
> Thanks Useful. You are a cool dude.


Dammit I knew I needed those now when will they be back? 
On another note I got my 91 oranges today and the freebies were chocolate n pine ...nice !


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 50 Blueberries and Chocolate

Ill be flipping these girls on July 1st. Today i gave them a good pruning/defoliation and more supercropping. Canopy is staying fairly flat so far.

First lot of clones i cut failed miserably, ill be taking another batch around 2-3 weeks into flower, gonna buy a turbokloner or build one.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 26, 2019)

Trying something new out


----------



## thenasty1 (Jun 26, 2019)

black domina f3, early week 3. growing under spillover de hps
four remain, all performing quite respectably. one confirmed lady on the far end. i suspect the one on the closer end to be a lady too. had a male show himself last week, would have kept him for testing if i had room for it. i liked the cut of his jib, kicking myself a bit for not taking a pic at least.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 27, 2019)

so i smoked an OCxCD sample last night. Tasted like the tangerine La Croix waters and coated my mouth for a good long while. Great stone I think, I was already real high from all the edibles, but god damn the taste is just how it smells, orangey as hell.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 27, 2019)

Finally got them into the bigger system..
Had to supercrop all of them... 
Trim and clean the ladies up ah bit... 
flowering on 11/13 light schedule 
Day # 2 of flower 
DDS 

TC testers


----------



## pthobson (Jun 27, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Finally got them into the bigger system..
> Had to supercrop all of them...
> Trim and clean the ladies up ah bit...
> flowering on 11/13 light schedule
> ...


Hell yeah cant wait to see the bud formation


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 27, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hell yeah cant wait to see the bud formation


Me 2 bud lolol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 27, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Dammit I knew I needed those now when will they be back?
> On another note I got my 91 oranges today and the freebies were chocolate n pine ...nice !


Thanks again fer the support!!!! I'm not sure yet on the A-11, but I think it should be done.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for the kind words, and you are very welcome. Now picture me breakin that stuff up to get the seeds out, it was nuts!!!! I have actually considered goin to f5 select for a release, it is a GREAT strain that everyone should get the chance to experience.


I would love to see that A11 out again. Mine were weird from the start but it was mostly because I grew them when it was too cold. The few buds I did get had that pineapple body odor smell and smoked great. I might have a couple viable seeds from the pollination I attempted. That pollen did manage to make a couple seeds on a more cowbell x goji I have going. I am kinda thinking that might be a pleasant accident.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 28, 2019)

Bag of Oranges - 18" tall - flower day 1

 
Chocolate Diesel - 20" tall - flower day 1


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 28, 2019)

Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel. I put the first one into flower a few weeks ago and the other one isn't going to wait much longer. The pot I had her in just won't contain her. They both have some eleven's that are about the size of my hand.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 28, 2019)

TC testers are looking rather happy that I've been leaving them to their own devices.


 





And few from my buddy who's running 2x TC's and a few of the Chem Cookie Trips. He's in VT, and the weather's been shite, so outdoor things have been slower than normal... but they are starting to get a move on!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 28, 2019)

as long as I'm updating...
The BOO just keeps getting rounder, and rounder... I'm going to start calling her Charleene Barkley, lol!
4 days since she was flipped.
 

 

 

 

She is thick with branching branches... I love her!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 28, 2019)

Genetics........


----------



## pthobson (Jun 28, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel. I put the first one into flower a few weeks ago and the other one isn't going to wait much longer. The pot I had her in just won't contain her. They both have some eleven's that are about the size of my hand.View attachment 4356810 View attachment 4356811


 Beautiful healthy girls you have there


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> View attachment 4356805
> Bag of Oranges - 18" tall - flower day 1
> 
> View attachment 4356806
> Chocolate Diesel - 20" tall - flower day 1


Beautiful !!! Let the games begin....haha.



HamNEggs said:


> Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel. I put the first one into flower a few weeks ago and the other one isn't going to wait much longer. The pot I had her in just won't contain her. They both have some eleven's that are about the size of my hand.View attachment 4356810 View attachment 4356811


Nice lookin ladies right there, plump.



FlakeyFoont said:


> as long as I'm updating...
> The BOO just keeps getting rounder, and rounder... I'm going to start calling her Charleene Barkley, lol!
> 4 days since she was flipped.
> View attachment 4356955
> ...


That BOO is a fatty!!!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 28, 2019)

Blueberries and chocolate 

2 days till flip

Some are starting to fill back in after the pruning, constantly supercropping , trying to keep canopy somewhat flat


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 28, 2019)

Flashback to when Frank was good... Look at that Useful goodness!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate
> 
> 2 days till flip
> 
> Some are starting to fill back in after the pruning, constantly supercropping , trying to keep canopy somewhat flat


I have a feelin i'm gonna need to make more Blueberries n Chocolate seeds!!!!


Frank Nitty said:


> Flashback to when Frank was good... Look at that Useful goodness!!!View attachment 4357169


Those were gonna produce nicely for ya man!!! But that was yesterday, today is where it's at man. Are ya all settled in at yer own new spot???


----------



## pthobson (Jun 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have a feelin i'm gonna need to make more Blueberries n Chocolate seeds!!!!


I have that feeling too. Looking like a strong line.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 29, 2019)

Good morning good people. How’s everyone?
Just random question here. What’s everyone’s latest useful pickups?
For useful being such a good dude to me, if anyone missed on something they really wanted, and if I happen to have it, I’ll send some to you for free! let me know if there’s something that you missed that you really wanted, and if I have it, some will be yours. The next time someone in need just spread the love as well. Have a good day everybody. 

Edit: USA only. Don’t hesitate either to ask, in fact, I really WANT to give some to someone in need.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 29, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Good morning good people. How’s everyone?
> Just random question here. What’s everyone’s latest useful pickups?
> For useful being such a good dude to me, if anyone missed on something they really wanted, and if I happen to have it, I’ll send some to you for free! let me know if there’s something that you missed that you really wanted, and if I have it, some will be yours. Have a good day everybody.
> 
> Edit: USA only. Don’t hesitate either to ask




Nice gesture Pthobsen, very standup stuff. Keeping with the motto of spreading that love


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 29, 2019)

@Useful Seeds any fire og crosses in the mix?


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 29, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Good morning good people. How’s everyone?
> Just random question here. What’s everyone’s latest useful pickups?
> For useful being such a good dude to me, if anyone missed on something they really wanted, and if I happen to have it, I’ll send some to you for free! let me know if there’s something that you missed that you really wanted, and if I have it, some will be yours. Have a good day everybody.
> 
> Edit: USA only. Don’t hesitate either to ask


Orange cookies x chocolate diesel! How is it?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 29, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel! How is it?


I’ve not ran the orange cookiesxchoc d but more than likely will be picking up a pack as soon as DCSE receives the shipment from useful and lists them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Beautiful !!! Let the games begin....haha.
> 
> 
> Nice lookin ladies right there, plump.
> ...


Useful,sir,the Ganja God has blessed you with the ability to show people how much he loves us by uplifting you to MASTER GROWER STATUS SO YOU CAN,AS YOU ALWAYS LIKE TO SAY "SPREAD THE LOVE"... YOU R THE MAN!!! AND I DON'T KNOW IF I WOULD HAVE EVER RUN ACROSS YOU IF I HADN'T SEEN YOUR WORK WHEN I WAS FIRST LOOKING FOR SEEDS STATEWIDE AND WENT TO GLG... THANKS FOR EVERYTHING THAT YOU HAVE DONE,NOT JUST FOR ME,BUT FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel! How is it?


The plant on the left in the picture you liked of mine is orange cookies x chocolate diesel... On the right is my favorite plant out of all ive tested for USEFUL,GG X CD... Didn't get a chance to smoke any of it cause i was issued a recall for marijuana issues...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for the kind words, and you are very welcome. Now picture me breakin that stuff up to get the seeds out, it was nuts!!!! I have actually considered goin to f5 select for a release, it is a GREAT strain that everyone should get the chance to experience.


Cooler than A.C.!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Cooler than A.C.!!!


How many BTU we talking?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> as long as I'm updating...
> The BOO just keeps getting rounder, and rounder... I'm going to start calling her Charleene Barkley, lol!
> 4 days since she was flipped.
> View attachment 4356955
> ...


ALRIGHT USEFUL,I MUST HAVE THESE SEEDS!!! YOU'RE GONNA MAKE ME HAVE TO GO TO DRASTIC MEASURES TO GET THEM??? XP I JUST SPENT DAMN NEAR 200 BUCKS ON SEEDS FROM MEPHISTO,WHY NOT GIVE YOU THE SAME LOVE??? Its worth it to me and i haven't smoked any of your wares besides that fire cookie and hash i had stashed away for when i was totally free... So you can get it directly or indirectly,but i would much rather give it to you... And its crazy to think that in 6 months time i have no idea what you have done in that time!!! My life is sooo hectic right now,been working mandatory 14hr days... So instead of me watching my plants all day 24/7, as i really love to do,they watch ME sleep now... Isn't that ironic,don't you think???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How many BTU we talking?


Refrigerator/freezer status... Frostbit minus 2 degrees!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

Sorry... Im on my soapbox today!!! Been going crazy from not having anything going on... Now that im back in action,I'll never shut up... Didn't you all miss me when i was gone??? No one to say ooooooooweeeeee like me or even at all... Let's face it: im the life of the party!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 29, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Good morning good people. How’s everyone?
> Just random question here. What’s everyone’s latest useful pickups?


Currently running that Appalachian Orange, contemplating getting the 92 skunk but I'm wanting to expand the pallet and not just have skunk ya know? Which is why that 91 Chem spotted my eye. Also popped a Plat. Cookie x Plat Orange so we'll see how it goes. Those seeds were gorgeous though; super fat, tiger-striped goodness, im sure she'll be a stunner.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 29, 2019)

Big props to Amos Otis for passing along the BK S-1's....and some freebies! Thanks again!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Big props to Amos Otis for passing along the BK S-1's....and some freebies! Thanks again!


I hope you can pop a couple of those "Ricky"s. I smoked that one in record time. Hope to get a couple going again pretty soon.

Here's 3 Double Dipped Strawberries, supercropped 16 days post flip.


----------



## guccismurf (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey useful,

I ordered some chocolate diesel s1 seeds but there isn’t really much information on the growing length and structure of the plant. If you have any info that you can share that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Good morning good people. How’s everyone?
> Just random question here. What’s everyone’s latest useful pickups?
> For useful being such a good dude to me, if anyone missed on something they really wanted, and if I happen to have it, I’ll send some to you for free! let me know if there’s something that you missed that you really wanted, and if I have it, some will be yours. The next time someone in need just spread the love as well. Have a good day everybody.
> 
> Edit: USA only. Don’t hesitate either to ask, in fact, I really WANT to give some to someone in need.


Ive been away... Useful has made a lot of moves that i know nothing about... He hooks me up for sure,and he knows what i like,but i want to get some of the new stuff... I just want the new fems... Not need,WANT!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jun 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive been away... Useful has made a lot of moves that i know nothing about... He hooks me up for sure,and he knows what i like,but i want to get some of the new stuff... I just want the new fems... Not need,WANT!!!


What are you looking for?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have a feelin i'm gonna need to make more Blueberries n Chocolate seeds!!!!
> 
> Those were gonna produce nicely for ya man!!! But that was yesterday, today is where it's at man. Are ya all settled in at yer own new spot???


Pretty much... Its rough but it will work for now... And if it ain't rough it ain't me!!! Im growing everybody's favorite on this thread: AUTOS BY MEPHISTO!!! Some potential monsters from what I've ceen... Have another closet that I can grow a big GG X CD!!! I'LL TRY FOR TWO!!!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 29, 2019)

Anymore ggxcd?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 29, 2019)

Got some goodies today


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 29, 2019)

Been busy the last several days! Finally moved all my autos into their own tent, got a lot of my Useful beans into pots now. Running 2xQB 96 Elite V2 in the 2x4 and still my 4x QB 288 V2 Rspec in the 4x4. Liked the quality of the new tent so much I ordered it to replace my current 4x4. Planning to flip my whole photo tent to flower in about a week.

Got my BBnC soil girl transplanted to a 7g today in anticipation of flower.

*BBnC (Useful) for dayzzz
  

‘91 Oranges and Choc Diesel (Useful)
 

Gelat.OG (Seedman) 
 

A topped Critical 2.0+ Auto. Oh yes I did. *


*Strawberry Nuggets (Mephisto) - Ripening
   

A totally untrained Grape Walker Kush (Mephisto) - donno why I did it nor how it will turn out. 
 *


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

,",,"""" 


pthobson said:


> What are you looking for?


I want to give the man some dough,but he wont take it... He's too nice for his own good sometimes... But that's what makes him USEFUL...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Been busy the last several days! Finally moved all my autos into their own tent, got a lot of my Useful beans into pots now. Running 2xQB 96 Elite V2 in the 2x4 and still my 4x QB 288 V2 Rspec in the 4x4. Liked the quality of the new tent so much I ordered it to replace my current 4x4. Planning to flip my whole photo tent to flower in about a week.
> 
> Got my BBnC soil girl transplanted to a 7g today in anticipation of flower.
> 
> ...


I top most of my autos and threy do just fine...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

Look at this baby... Two topped forum stompers,one gas n guns by afterthought autos,in the bottom right is oc x cd,and in the middle is the gg x cd...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

fast forward...


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey, anyone who is good with reading trichomes mind taking a look? Trying to judge how much longer til harvest.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this baby... Two topped forum stompers,one gas n guns by afterthought autos,in the bottom right is oc x cd,and in the middle is the gg x cd...View attachment 4357859


God that is beautiful...


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 29, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Hey, anyone who is good with reading trichomes mind taking a look? Trying to judge how much longer til harvest.


Look into getting a USB Microscope; you can really see the tric heads that way. But the current photos, id say give it a week. I cant see any amber, and I generally pull at 95:5 through 85:15 ratio of cloudy: amber.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 29, 2019)

Here’s another I can see amber in


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 29, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Here’s another I can see amber in
> ]


Id personally give it 3 to 9 more days. Does it look like that at the top all the way down to the bottom nugs, or do you plan on doing a piecewise harvest?


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 29, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Id personally give it 3 to 9 more days. Does it look like that at the top all the way down to the bottom nugs, or do you plan on doing a piecewise harvest?


The one that pic is of is pretty consistent throughout the plant.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Hey, anyone who is good with reading trichomes mind taking a look? Trying to judge how much longer til harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4357868 View attachment 4357869 View attachment 4357870


It looks like it's at the point that it comes down to personal preference. I know people that would chop now, and some that would tell you to wait up to 10 days. Personally, if it was a sativa dominate plant, I'd take it now. An indica dominate, I'd wait another 5 to 7 days.


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Hey, anyone who is good with reading trichomes mind taking a look? Trying to judge how much longer til harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4357868 View attachment 4357869 View attachment 4357870


Looks like it’s still growing,another couple of weeks wouldn’t hurt


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Hey, anyone who is good with reading trichomes mind taking a look? Trying to judge how much longer til harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4357868 View attachment 4357869 View attachment 4357870


I agree with everyone above and it's all your personal preference. Try harvesting some early and some later. You can also take a branch now and another branch in a few days to try both on the same plant.

However, in your pic it's pretty hard to see the trich heads to tell the color/opaqueness. You can see the hairs though! And the hairs tell me that you need another few days probably (my preference). 

At first, the hairs come out fuzzy and white. Then they start to fade to yellow/red/brown color and shrink some. They become less fuzzy too. When 80% or so of your hairs are all shriveled up and starting to "bend in" towards the bud, then they're about ready. 

Just another helpful indicator of when to harvest. 

But I really suggest the best way to find out what your personal preference is, is to try harvesting at different dates. 

Good luck. Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey Useful, do you have any pics/information on the Malibu girl used in the Chocolate Pie strain? I'm running Malibu right myself right now, but it's too early in flower to tell if she's a keeper. From Ocean Grown right?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Good morning good people. How’s everyone?
> Just random question here. What’s everyone’s latest useful pickups?
> For useful being such a good dude to me, if anyone missed on something they really wanted, and if I happen to have it, I’ll send some to you for free! let me know if there’s something that you missed that you really wanted, and if I have it, some will be yours. The next time someone in need just spread the love as well. Have a good day everybody.
> 
> Edit: USA only. Don’t hesitate either to ask, in fact, I really WANT to give some to someone in need.


That right there, that's the good stuff fer sure. 



Indoorpro said:


> @Useful Seeds any fire og crosses in the mix?


I do have some plans, I had even thought about a Fire OG f3 select if there is any interest in straight up Fire OG.



Indoorpro said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel! How is it?


Folks really like it!!! DCSE will be listing up a small drop of them in the next couple of days. Gonna work on getting some to GLG and JBC soon.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That right there, that's the good stuff fer sure.
> 
> 
> I do have some plans, I had even thought about a Fire OG f3 select if there is any interest in straight up Fire OG.
> ...


Some nice looking shit right there....... would really like some those & the fire og


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful,sir,the Ganja God has blessed you with the ability to show people how much he loves us by uplifting you to MASTER GROWER STATUS SO YOU CAN,AS YOU ALWAYS LIKE TO SAY "SPREAD THE LOVE"... YOU R THE MAN!!! AND I DON'T KNOW IF I WOULD HAVE EVER RUN ACROSS YOU IF I HADN'T SEEN YOUR WORK WHEN I WAS FIRST LOOKING FOR SEEDS STATEWIDE AND WENT TO GLG... THANKS FOR EVERYTHING THAT YOU HAVE DONE,NOT JUST FOR ME,BUT FOR EVERYONE!!!


Thanks for the kind words buddy. Congratulations on the new spot, and grow.



Stiickygreen said:


> Big props to Amos Otis for passing along the BK S-1's....and some freebies! Thanks again!


@Amos Otis is top notch fer sure.



Amos Otis said:


> I hope you can pop a couple of those "Ricky"s. I smoked that one in record time. Hope to get a couple going again pretty soon.
> 
> Here's 3 Double Dipped Strawberries, supercropped 16 days post flip.
> 
> View attachment 4357624


Whoa.........I didn't know ya were still runnin that....lol.



guccismurf said:


> Hey useful,
> 
> I ordered some chocolate diesel s1 seeds but there isn’t really much information on the growing length and structure of the plant. If you have any info that you can share that would be great. Thanks!


Flower time on the Chocolate Diesel s1's has been around 9-10 weeks, with more reports leaning toward the 10 weeks just like the cut herself. They have a solid structure in early flower, but will need some support later as they pack it on all the way to the end. Run em straight up, or top em, it's all good.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 30, 2019)

OK everyone.........this will be my last post in this thread.................................................................................................................................................................until next Sunday....haha!!!!

I'm headed out on our annual camping trip for a week of fishin, swimmin, hikin, boatin, eatin and tokin. No joke when I say I will miss ya all !!! If I missed any questions, or someone posted while I was posting, I will catch up with ya next Sunday, or Monday. 

I hope all of you have a great week, and don't forget to say it now....because ya never know.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 30, 2019)

This may sound like a stupid question but what’s the variation like in phenotypes of S1?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK everyone.........this will be my last post in this thread.................................................................................................................................................................until next Sunday....haha!!!!
> 
> I'm headed out on our annual camping trip for a week of fishin, swimmin, hikin, boatin, eatin and tokin. No joke when I say I will miss ya all !!! If I missed any questions, or someone posted while I was posting, I will catch up with ya next Sunday, or Monday.
> 
> I hope all of you have a great week, and don't forget to say it now....because ya never know.


Relax, and catch a couple for me!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this baby... Two topped forum stompers,one gas n guns by afterthought autos,in the bottom right is oc x cd,and in the middle is the gg x cd...View attachment 4357859


I cant stop looking at that GG X CD!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK everyone.........this will be my last post in this thread.................................................................................................................................................................until next Sunday....haha!!!!
> 
> I'm headed out on our annual camping trip for a week of fishin, swimmin, hikin, boatin, eatin and tokin. No joke when I say I will miss ya all !!! If I missed any questions, or someone posted while I was posting, I will catch up with ya next Sunday, or Monday.
> 
> I hope all of you have a great week, and don't forget to say it now....because ya never know.


LOVE YA MAN!!!


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That right there, that's the good stuff fer sure.
> 
> 
> I do have some plans, I had even thought about a Fire OG f3 select if there is any interest in straight up Fire OG.
> ...


That's a pretty looking plant right there! Awesome!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but what’s the variation like in phenotypes of S1?


Good question actually...


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 30, 2019)

So I have a newb ass question. When I wet trim sugar leaves, am I able to immediately cook them into canna butter (after decarbox.) like any other bud, or will it matter that they aren’t dried/cured?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> So I have a newb ass question. When I wet trim sugar leaves, am I able to immediately cook them into canna butter (after decarbox.) like any other bud, or will it matter that they aren’t dried/cured?


As long as you decarb them long enough you should be fine!


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 30, 2019)

Well sad to say that my Blueberries n Chocolate has hermied on me, big time, but it was mostly down low and inside. No other plants inside have hermied. I haven’t been able to tend my plants like I want to so was surprised but i’m hoping I removed most of the nanners and balls 




Now onto after it was lollipopped! I’m hoping I got everything


----------



## THT (Jun 30, 2019)

Bag of oranges, I'm just about ready to chipchop, colors are great, smells are wonderful, and tester bud confirmed intense flavor of oranges. Such a great strain, that's about all I can say.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 30, 2019)

Quick question for everyone using GLG. When you click on useful's page, does it only pop up with 6 beans to choose from? I was digging around the site and I found more "hidden" ones but Im wondering if its something on my end rather than the entire site?


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 30, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Quick question for everyone using GLG. When you click on useful's page, does it only pop up with 6 beans to choose from? I was digging around the site and I found more "hidden" ones but Im wondering if its something on my end rather than the entire site?


Currently there are only 7 strains at GLG. 6 on the Useful page...
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/seeds-by-genetics.html?cat=88

... And 1 on the feminized page.
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/feminized/useful-seeds-fems.html


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 30, 2019)

Day 54 for the Blueberries and Chocolate

Tomorrow is FLIP DAY

I am very excited to see this bunch flower, theres not much info/harvests out there on this cross yet, so ill be glad to be one of the first. Hopefully i dont screw it up lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 30, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Well sad to say that my Blueberries n Chocolate has hermied on me, big time, but it was mostly down low and inside. No other plants inside have hermied. I haven’t been able to tend my plants like I want to so was surprised but i’m hoping I removed most of the nanners and balls
> View attachment 4358119
> View attachment 4358120
> View attachment 4358122
> ...


How unfortunate...


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 30, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Well sad to say that my Blueberries n Chocolate has hermied on me, big time, but it was mostly down low and inside. No other plants inside have hermied. I haven’t been able to tend my plants like I want to so was surprised but i’m hoping I removed most of the nanners and balls
> View attachment 4358119
> View attachment 4358120
> View attachment 4358122
> ...



Ohh that sucks bud, I'm gonna keep a much closer eye on my blueberries and chocolate now. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## quiescent (Jun 30, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Well sad to say that my Blueberries n Chocolate has hermied on me, big time, but it was mostly down low and inside. No other plants inside have hermied. I haven’t been able to tend my plants like I want to so was surprised but i’m hoping I removed most of the nanners and balls
> View attachment 4358119
> View attachment 4358120
> View attachment 4358122
> ...


If the smoke from this is good I'd still try running the clone. Could be a lack of light intensity thing being deep inside like that or might also be genetic, won't know till ya try I guess.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 1, 2019)

Got some more goodies today. Useful hooked me up! Thanks man


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Got some more goodies today. Useful hooked me up! Thanks man


Nice!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice!!!


Can’t wait to run the Apollo. May pop one and grow a small one and hope for a female if I can fit it


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 1, 2019)

Got my Blackened Oranges from DCSE today. Came with a nice Mass Medical Fisheye OG freebie... that should hit the spot pretty well for back pain meds that I was asking about.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 1, 2019)

My soil BBnC post-transplant. 

 

And one of its many Useful tentmates, ‘91 Oranges:

 

Whole photo tent will be getting flipped within the next week. Some of the smaller plants may go into the 2x4 after 3 of the autos get chopped to veg (and maybe flower if needed). Autos getting pretty close. Here’s a snap from today:


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 1, 2019)

Three packs of double dipped strawberries should be here within a week or so  Ordered from DCSE. Excited for the pheno hunt!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 1, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Got my Blackened Oranges from DCSE today. Came with a nice Mass Medical Fisheye OG freebie... that should hit the spot pretty well for back pain meds that I was asking about.
> View attachment 4358659


Blackened Oranges?! I haven’t even heard of that one. Bag of Oranges x ??


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 1, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Blackened Oranges?! I haven’t even heard of that one. Bag of Oranges x ??


I think it's Black Jack x Bag of Oranges.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 1, 2019)

Aheadatime said:


> Three packs of double dipped strawberries should be here within a week or so  Ordered from DCSE. Excited for the pheno hunt!!


You’re in for a treat


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 1, 2019)

Chocolate Diesel S1s are fems or regs???


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> You’re in for a treat


I absolutely hate strawberries so the name is a real turn off for me lol, but from what ive seen through pics of that strain being grown, it makes me want to try it out. Looks like it has true primo potential.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 1, 2019)

I have moved lots of Useful stuff into flowering.
On week 3 or 2 i’ll have to check are, 2 DDS and a Tranquil. They are with a Big Bomb from bomb seeds.

Then I just moved 6 to flowering last night. 2 DDS. 1 tranquil and 3 chem cookie trip.

I vegged out like 5 Tranquil chocolate but 3 or 4 were super small compared to everything else. May run them outside to see how they do.

The ones i moved to flower like two weeks ago, I nute burned them a good lil bit. They are recovering well though. Usually always do week one flower around 800 PPM and works well, those girls didn’t take too well to it, brought it down then slowly bringing it up. 

past week or so it’s
been super hot they are getting a bit of heat stress but doing ok. 

I have a DDS outside also, along with Chem Kesey X Xmas tree bud from schwaggy.

Here’s some pics i just got of the older flowering ones Tranquil ^

DDS on left and tranquil on right



DDS

Wow looking back those are awful photos. My apologies. Take some terrible photos in the grow room lol


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chocolate Diesel S1s are fems or regs???


S1 should always denote a feminized seed, as I understand it.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 1, 2019)

Day 1 of 12/12

Blueberries and chocolate

Lights are 3` wide for reference and tables are 8` combined in length.

They were heavily defoliated a few days ago, all have since filled back in nicely. Some more supercropping to keep canopy somewhat flat.

I'll be taking clones in a week or two


----------



## pthobson (Jul 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I absolutely hate strawberries so the name is a real turn off for me lol, but from what ive seen through pics of that strain being grown, it makes me want to try it out. Looks like it has true primo potential.


I love strawberries but doesn’t have a strong strawberry taste. One pheno had a strawberry bubblegum smell to it, real sweet


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone given the purple chocolate a shot?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 1 of 12/12
> 
> Blueberries and chocolate
> 
> ...


Man.... I have got to get out of Ohio if they dont legalize rec weed soon... I have too many seeds that i want to plant...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 1, 2019)

Anybody grow the GGxCD yet??? Would like to cee pics if anyone has some...


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 1, 2019)

Can some people name There Favorites so far? This will be my first time buying seeds From useful seeds, I’m looking for all the good traits, short finisher/high yield/nice bag appeal/potent buds. Obviously I’m willing to sacrifice if I must. 

I’m really loving “spread the love” on the logo, I’m hoping to get some of this love spread on me


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 2, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I absolutely hate strawberries so the name is a real turn off for me lol, but from what ive seen through pics of that strain being grown, it makes me want to try it out. Looks like it has true primo potential.


I got Electric Sour Apple Cleaner.From my 2 phenos.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 2, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone given the purple chocolate a shot?


I have flowered two so far, both showed color, a lighter shade of purple. Easy to grow, unique taste/smell. My best description is slightly rotten funyuns. One was a much better yielder.

Will definitely be running the rest of the pack.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 2, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Can some people name There Favorites so far? This will be my first time buying seeds From useful seeds, I’m looking for all the good traits, short finisher/high yield/nice bag appeal/potent buds. Obviously I’m willing to sacrifice if I must.
> 
> I’m really loving “spread the love” on the logo, I’m hoping to get some of this love spread on me


Who are you thinking about ordering through?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Can some people name There Favorites so far? This will be my first time buying seeds From useful seeds, I’m looking for all the good traits, short finisher/high yield/nice bag appeal/potent buds. Obviously I’m willing to sacrifice if I must.
> 
> I’m really loving “spread the love” on the logo, I’m hoping to get some of this love spread on me


Oh you will for sure...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Who are you thinking about ordering through?


Who has the best deals???


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who has the best deals???


Probably Great Lakes... all the same price, but more freebies at GLG. Several free packs to choose from with a Useful purchase, plus probably a 6 pack of some Bad Dawg gear and a silicone stash box, along with a whole bunch of stickers.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who has the best deals???


For freebies yeah probably GLG. I use JBC out of personal preference.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Who are you thinking about ordering through?


 I am close to being done with ethos sweet insanity, one of the seeds turned out phenomenal couple of the others really great and the other two decent,(not Sure if I should post photos of that here But it would give you an idea of the bag appeal I’m looking for. Apparently apparently ethos has a lot of strains that are showing problems (Hermes) fortunately mine was one that does not. 

I’m thinking about trying useful seeds because I was recommended to them, basically I’m looking for something above top notch (the best stuff) with The most benefits when growing like yield,bushyness,bag appeal, thc content,

I’m willing to sacrifice some of the troubles of other nice benefits for the best stuff like yield bag appeal and resin production and smell.

What are some strains people have grown that exceeded expectations or went beyond? I am looking for something that I could possibly keep to run multiple times using clones


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 2, 2019)

I use all 3 seedbanks. All 3 have excellent customer service. They don't all carry the same Useful gear though. So, if you're undecided I would check out all 3. 

https://greatlakesgenetics.com/seeds-by-genetics.html?cat=88 and https://greatlakesgenetics.com/feminized/useful-seeds-fems.html
https://www.jbcseeds.com/useful/
https//dcseedexchange.com/product-category/useful-seeds/


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> For freebies yeah probably GLG. I use JBC out of personal preference.


 What strains of useful seeds are feminized?


----------



## pthobson (Jul 2, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> I am close to being done with ethos sweet insanity, one of the seeds turned out phenomenal couple of the others really great and the other two decent,(not Sure if I should post photos of that here But it would give you an idea of the bag appeal I’m looking for. Apparently apparently ethos has a lot of strains that are showing problems (Hermes) fortunately mine was one that does not.
> 
> I’m thinking about trying useful seeds because I was recommended to them, basically I’m looking for something above top notch (the best stuff) with The most benefits when growing like yield,bushyness,bag appeal, thc content,
> 
> ...


Double dipped strawberries or orange cookies x chocolate diesel would be good options for you. I’d like to see you run the chocolate mint diesel as I haven’t seen much info from anyone on it. The feminized will be any strain with an “s1” in the name, otherwise it will state fem somewhere.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Double dipped strawberries or orange cookies x chocolate diesel would be good options for you. I’d like to see you run the chocolate mint diesel as I haven’t seen much info from anyone on it. The feminized will be any strain with an “s1” in the name, otherwise it will state fem somewhere.


Cool I’ll check those out, who is the breeder cause on great lakes I dont see any useful seeds s1

Double dipped strawberry’s sounds pretty great


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Double dipped strawberries or orange cookies x chocolate diesel would be good options for you. I’d like to see you run the chocolate mint diesel as I haven’t seen much info from anyone on it. The feminized will be any strain with an “s1” in the name, otherwise it will state fem somewhere.


I see now that they are out of stock, Which USA websites would be another good option that maybe have some freebies as well?


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 2, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> I see now that they are out of stock, Which USA websites would be another good option that maybe have some freebies as well?


As listed above

https://greatlakesgenetics.com/
https://www.jbcseeds.com
https//dcseedexchange.com


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The Sour Princess x Genius Thai Extreme goes like this. Elephant Stomper Purple Elephant pheno x Ogre 99 x Sour Bubble then she was tagged with the GTE. Here is a couple pics of the Sour Princess.
> View attachment 4061012 View attachment 4061013


What would you say your highest yielded is?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Cool I’ll check those out, who is the breeder cause on great lakes I dont see any useful seeds s1
> 
> Double dipped strawberry’s sounds pretty great


Chocolate Diesel s1


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 2, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> basically I’m looking for something above top notch (the best stuff) with The most benefits when growing like yield,bushyness,bag appeal, thc content,
> ...
> I’m willing to sacrifice some of the troubles of other nice benefits for the best stuff like yield bag appeal and resin production and smell.
> ...
> What are some strains people have grown that exceeded expectations or went beyond?


Don't want to be a downer here, but your expectations/desires might be a bit high (pun definitely not intended). If there was one strain from one breeder that met all these expectations for every grower in every situation, then we'ed (pun definitely intended) all be growing the same stuff.

I hope you find it in Useful, but I also hope you're realistic going into it.


----------



## Aby55 (Jul 3, 2019)

2nd week of flower on my double dipped strawberries.
They are doing great


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 3, 2019)

Day #9 from flip 11/13
TC testers 
 
DDS


----------



## pthobson (Jul 3, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day #9 from flip 11/13
> TC testers
> View attachment 4359471 View attachment 4359472
> DDS
> View attachment 4359473 View attachment 4359474


Look good as always!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 3, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Look good as always!


Thx bud much appreciated


----------



## pthobson (Jul 3, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Thx bud much appreciated


No problem you should get some nice weight it seems as well. Can’t wait for them to start stacking, I’m sure you can’t either lol. I have two tranquils going now and I’ve ran the DDS, which is killer smoke.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 3, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> 2nd week of flower on my double dipped strawberries.
> They are doing great
> View attachment 4359404


Looking good!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 3, 2019)

pthobson said:


> No problem you should get some nice weight it seems as well. Can’t wait for them to start stacking, I’m sure you can’t either lol. I have two tranquils going now and I’ve ran the DDS, which is killer smoke.


Yea man I can’t wait lolol


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 3, 2019)

Just a little update for my homies. I flipped my 4x4 tent yesterday. Interesting to see... this BBnC girl in Coco must have grown 2 inches in the last 24 hours it’s lunacy. I’m so nervous about height. 

  

In other news, 2 out of 3 of the Strawberry Nuggets were chopped yesterday, presently hanging dry. 
 

One more Of the Strawberry Nuggets to harvest. Flushing at this point


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 3, 2019)

Soo, I know i’ve asked on here once already about breeders but figured shouldn’t hurt. 

So I watched breaking bad and dug it. So i see there’s heisenbeans.. What’s up with those? Strains sound somewhat “generic” “hypebeast” per say but they look good haha. Also the strains seems the same as greenpoint? And they look kinda odd idk just seems off to me haha.

But my 10 plant flower room with 9 Useful seeds are killing it. 

Also have DDS, Tranquil outside which they are loving!

Also had two DDS that were runts and kinda ehh, and already running a lot. just put them on top of the older compost pile, no hardening off or anything.. needless to say a week later they are thriving. Only 5 weeks old but look pretty good for being in the shade with just rain water and a compost pile and mostly shade


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 4, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> So I watched breaking bad and dug it. So i see there’s heisenbeans.. What’s up with those? Strains sound somewhat “generic” “hypebeast” per say but they look good haha. Also the strains seems the same as greenpoint? And they look kinda odd idk just seems off to me haha.
> Also had two DDS that were runts and kinda ehh, and already running a lot. just put them on top of the older compost pile, no hardening off or anything.. needless to say a week later they are thriving. Only 5 weeks old but look pretty good for being in the shade with just rain water and a compost pile and mostly shade


Never heard of em. But, what I do know is that useful has some fire gear, so until it stops bein fire; then thats all I gotta worry about. Also, how long is the finish time on the DDS? Ive been looking into that one as well, some reports are saying upwards of 12 weeks, is that true?


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 4, 2019)

Anyone have a smoke report on BBnC?


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 4, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Soo, I know i’ve asked on here once already about breeders but figured shouldn’t hurt.
> 
> So I watched breaking bad and dug it. So i see there’s heisenbeans.. What’s up with those? Strains sound somewhat “generic” “hypebeast” per say but they look good haha. Also the strains seems the same as greenpoint? And they look kinda odd idk just seems off to me haha.


The fems at gps are hiesens seeds, being sold under the Gps name. I believe there is some fine print on the gps pages, but you have to look a little to find it.

The pics used are of the moms, i don't believe there are any finished grows from the seeds yet, but should be getting close to some final results. More info on chuckers forum in the heisenbean thread.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 4, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> The fems at gps are hiesens seeds, being sold under the Gps name. I believe there is some fine print on the gps pages, but you have to look a little to find it.
> 
> The pics used are of the moms, i don't believe there are any finished grows from the seeds yet, but should be getting close to some final results. More info on chuckers forum in the heisenbean thread.


Prolly stick with useful. Just have gotta branch out at some point . Don’t like the idea of just rebranding and seemed odd


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Never heard of em. But, what I do know is that useful has some fire gear, so until it stops bein fire; then thats all I gotta worry about. Also, how long is the finish time on the DDS? Ive been looking into that one as well, some reports are saying upwards of 12 weeks, is that true?


I hope not 12 weeks haha but i have a few at different stages so i’ll know soon


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 4, 2019)

Anyone see this before ? Haven’t run into it.

This is on my DDS,
Almost looks like little orange splotches.

They were just transferred to the rdwc about two weeks ago.

Looks like maybe a phosphorus deficiency?

Leaves are kinda curling down a bit also.




Growing is fun! haha last run minimal problems, now finding a few.

Also this morning i noticed this guy was heavily drooping. I’ve never seen one like that in my rdwc. I did noticed the drip lines this AM weren’t working for some reason. Their roots haven’t hit the water so I think maybe he kinda dried up? I soaked the rockwool in water, last night he looked fine. Either DDS or Thin mint, maybe tranquil but Don’t believe so, gotta check my list to see which strain it is.This was right after lights off, the rest didn’t look like this . Only reason why i’m alarmed, ish. 
 


Thanks homies!!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Never heard of em. But, what I do know is that useful has some fire gear, so until it stops bein fire; then thats all I gotta worry about. Also, how long is the finish time on the DDS? Ive been looking into that one as well, some reports are saying upwards of 12 weeks, is that true?


8-10 weeks on the DDS flowering time. I chopped mine at 62 days from flip. One pheno could’ve gone one more week for my preferences but the other was perfect. I’ve not seen anything about 12 weeks, are you outdoors?


----------



## pthobson (Jul 4, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Anyone have a smoke report on BBnC?


I believe you, @diggs99, and @AlienAthena are the first few growing it so I don’t think anyone has smoked it yet.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Fourth of July everyone. Let’s blaze one for the good ol’ USA Today. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 4, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I use all 3 seedb
> 
> anks. All 3 have excellent customer service. They don't all carry the same Useful gear though. So, if you're undecided I would check out all 3.
> 
> ...


 only bought from GLC...


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 4, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4359997 Anyone see this before ? Haven’t run into it.
> 
> This is on my DDS,
> Almost looks like little orange splotches.
> ...


Looks like a Cal deficiency to me. You using a Cal Mag sup?


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like a Cal deficiency to me. You using a Cal Mag sup?


Right on I have been using it but haven’t since I lowered the ppms a lot. I’ll add a bit of cal mag tonight


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 4, 2019)

Tranquil Chocolates at 63 days from seed.
 

Bag of Oranges 9 days from flip.
 
 

Happy 4th y'all!


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 4, 2019)

Day 4 since flip

Blueberries and Chocolate

Gonna throw a trellis up i think, thats if i can work up the motivation. This bunch are bushing out nicely, i think they would do well with a little spreading under the net.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 4, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 4 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Gonna throw a trellis up i think, thats if i can work up the motivation. This bunch are bushing out nicely, i think they would do well with a little spreading under the net.


You can do it... It will be worth it...


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You can do it... It will be worth it...


lol not tonight frank, i cant do it lol, got baked and am enjoying doing nothing at the moment lol

It will be installed before next update tho, i think lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 4, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> lol not tonight frank, i cant do it lol, got baked and am enjoying doing nothing at the moment lol
> 
> It will be installed before next update tho, i think lol


As long as it gets done...


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 5, 2019)

If you guys had to pick two from you useful seeds which ones would you run?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 5, 2019)

I snagged Bag of Oranges and Chocolate Pie......so..um.....those two. (then I received Jack diesel x Phantom Cookes as a freebie...so..um...those three)


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 5, 2019)

Topped this bb×choc less than a week ago and it never skipped a beat.She's going into her own 15gallon SIPS tomorrow for a week more of veg,then its 12/12!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 5, 2019)

GGxCD fems,Lamb's Bread when he comes with it... He's got so much goodness its hard to choose...


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Prolly stick with useful. Just have gotta branch out at some point . Don’t like the idea of just rebranding and seemed odd


It's not rebranding. It's a mutual agreement between the breeders. Heisenbeans uses Greenpoint as a platform to sell his seeds, but the two breeders ship from their separate respective locations. Basically, if you order Heisenbeans seeds from Greenpoint, they will be shipped by Heisenbeans. If you order Greenpoint seeds, they will be shipped by Greenpoint.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 5, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> It's not rebranding. It's a mutual agreement between the breeders. Heisenbeans uses Greenpoint as a platform to sell his seeds, but the two breeders ship from their separate respective locations. Basically, if you order Heisenbeans seeds from Greenpoint, they will be shipped by Heisenbeans. If you order Greenpoint seeds, they will be shipped by Greenpoint.


Incorrect, gps will be shipping for heisen.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 5, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Incorrect, gps will be shipping for heisen.


Not according to the two separate packages (from the same order) that I have due for delivery today, both shipped from different states.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 5, 2019)

Trust me that gps will be handling all logistics for heisen. Might not be the case right this second but will be on the next drop which is coming very soon. My info is from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That right there, that's the good stuff fer sure.
> 
> 
> I do have some plans, I had even thought about a Fire OG f3 select if there is any interest in straight up Fire OG.
> ...


That FIRE OG is literally that... FIRE!!! I REMEMBER FROM THE FIRST GIFT YOU SENT ME WITH THE BUDS TO TRY... WAS ONE OF THE REASONS I PISSED DIRTY!!! HAHA!!


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 5, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Trust me that gps will be handling all logistics for heisen. Might not be the case right this second but will be on the next drop which is coming very soon. My info is from the horse's mouth.


I picked up a pack of Dubstep on reverse auction and they were shipped from Florida, not Colorado.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 5, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> I picked up a pack of Dubstep on reverse auction and they were shipped from Florida, not Colorado.


Cool story bro. Already been explained in the post you quoted lol.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 4 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Gonna throw a trellis up i think, thats if i can work up the motivation. This bunch are bushing out nicely, i think they would do well with a little spreading under the net.


Looks like we’ll be chopping BBnC around the same time. Nice!


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 5, 2019)

Oh gosh. My apologies.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 4 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Gonna throw a trellis up i think, thats if i can work up the motivation. This bunch are bushing out nicely, i think they would do well with a little spreading under the net.


Plants look great! I’m a little nervous just by the fact I flipped and the girls are just so damn big already.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 5, 2019)

What the hell. Can you children take the bickering back to the cesspool where it belongs please? Thanks. 

On a useful note, I had to move and find a short-term babysitter for my current plants. A friend of a friend offered to watch them for a week and I am very, very excited to gift him some Useful Beans for his help. Doesn't know what is about to hit him.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 5, 2019)

Can someone post link or some pictures of double dipped strawberries finished?
Or pictures of it still going, also is this a heavy yielder?

I’m thinking about running it but I’m pretty picky and I wanna make sure I’m getting the right thing


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 5, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Can someone post link or some pictures of double dipped strawberries finished?
> Or pictures of it still going, also is this a heavy yielder?
> 
> I’m thinking about running it but I’m pretty picky and I wanna make sure I’m getting the right thing


If you go back a few pages there are some photos of it. It has the potential to be a cash cropper if you find a quick pheno of it.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 5, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> What the hell. Can you children take the bickering back to the cesspool where it belongs please? Thanks.
> 
> On a useful note, I had to move and find a short-term babysitter for my current plants. A friend of a friend offered to watch them for a week and I am very, very excited to gift him some Useful Beans for his help. Doesn't know what is about to hit him.


Yes please.  Let’s talk useful gear. 

Keep spreading that love.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 5, 2019)

useful I hear is putting out the fire and next spring I will be growing some of his beans.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 5, 2019)

Update for my Useful Fam:

Had to do some canopy management today for my 3 month old BBnC girls, as I’m in stretch and really only have a foot to spare at most. Sticking my hand down in that canopy has left my freaking arms and hands coated in resin already. All I can say is that I really hope I like this strain, as these two plants are taking up 60%+ of my 4x4 canopy. I have other plants in there, but honestly they can all go f*** themselves if need be, as I’ve put 3 months into these girls and just flipped to 12/12 a couple of days ago. 

BBnC:

  

Last Strawberry Nuggets, getting flushed:



And it looks like Mephisto’s Grape Walker Kush is next in line for the axe:



Still feenin’ for that DDS but I’ve got so many beans right now I can’t justify it . We’ll see how long I can hold out hah

P.S., if any new growers happen to want to know the difference in growth rate between organic soil and coco with inorganic nutes, look at the first set of pics. You can see the plant on the left is completely exploding (coco coir). I haven’t gotten far enough to judge which is the better smoke, but coco coir really allows for some rapid growth. That said, it’s a lot easier to manage (time wise) the soil, as all I really have to do is give some water and top dress here or there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Update for my Useful Fam:
> 
> Had to do some canopy management today for my 3 month old BBnC girls, as I’m in stretch and really only have a foot to spare at most. Sticking my hand down in that canopy has left my freaking arms and hands coated in resin already. All I can say is that I really hope I like this strain, as these two plants are taking up 60%+ of my 4x4 canopy. I have other plants in there, but honestly they can all go f*** themselves if need be, as I’ve put 3 months into these girls and just flipped to 12/12 a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...


Coco is a beast! I just switched back to soil for the 1st time in 10 yrs or so, lol and I forgot how damn slow soil is. 

I switched to soil so I can enjoy the summer time because with coco you gotta be on top of watering or your shit will dry out way too fast. 

I never really notice too much of a difference with flavor in soil vs coco but I run really low ppm in coco which helps the flavor come out.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 5, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Update for my Useful Fam:
> 
> Had to do some canopy management today for my 3 month old BBnC girls, as I’m in stretch and really only have a foot to spare at most. Sticking my hand down in that canopy has left my freaking arms and hands coated in resin already. All I can say is that I really hope I like this strain, as these two plants are taking up 60%+ of my 4x4 canopy. I have other plants in there, but honestly they can all go f*** themselves if need be, as I’ve put 3 months into these girls and just flipped to 12/12 a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, I have a feeling you’re going to be greatly rewarded and fine with the fact that those BBnC took up 60% plus of your space. Look forward to your updates


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hell yeah, I have a feeling you’re going to be greatly rewarded and fine with the fact that those BBnC took up 60% plus of your space. Look forward to your updates


These two girls have been through a lot, quite resilient. They have persevered through a lot of mistakes and stress: if it was practical for me, I’d def. make some clones, but I just really can’t pull it off in my present circumstances space-wise, time-wise, etc. I’m hoping I can make good enough decisions/control the environment enough to see them through another 7-8 weeks (it is summer and absolutely hot as shit, so controlling humidity with the large dehumidifier is a challenge due to the heat it puts off). I feel like I’m definitely getting better at growing, but I still have a lot to learn and experience. It’s nice that Useful has some fantastic genetics at completely reasonable prices. Really softens the blow of those initial mistakes (aka learning opportunities) for new growers like myself. It’s also great to have such a kickass community. Most of the time I forget to even venture out of this thread to the rest of the forums. 

I’ve also got good things to say about Mephisto’s autos. I’m digging them too as it gives me less opportunity to F them up (because they finish so fast). That said, it’s not extremely practical to grow them both out in the same rooms/tents, as you really miss out on the huge upside of autos when you run a 12/12. Once I get a bigger space, I’m definitely gonna sport both of these breeders perpetually, as I have nothing but good things to say about both of them. That said, I’ve also been able to attest to Useful’s character and involvement with the cannabis community through this thread, so I’m more than happy to rep his beans.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Coco is a beast! I just switched back to soil for the 1st time in 10 yrs or so, lol and I forgot how damn slow soil is.
> 
> I switched to soil so I can enjoy the summer time because with coco you gotta be on top of watering or your shit will dry out way too fast.
> 
> I never really notice too much of a difference with flavor in soil vs coco but I run really low ppm in coco which helps the flavor come out.


What do you get up to max, EC/PPM wise? I’m around 775-825 ppm on my big mama. She seems to turn yellow any lower at this point (new growth). I’m really still trying to dial in my fert regimen in coco. I’ve kinda gone back and forth between h3ad 6/9 and canna coco light schedule. I’ve pretty much winged it on this Strawberry Nuggets coco girl. Maybe I have a fear of commitment...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 5, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> useful I hear is putting out the fire and next spring I will be growing some of his beans.


As will I


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 5, 2019)

Blueberries and chocolate at 5 weeks and 6 days. Looks like this one might be done in 7-7.5 weeks. I'll get better pics with no lights when it's done.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 6, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> What do you get up to max, EC/PPM wise? I’m around 775-825 ppm on my big mama. She seems to turn yellow any lower at this point (new growth). I’m really still trying to dial in my fert regimen in coco. I’ve kinda gone back and forth between h3ad 6/9 and canna coco light schedule. I’ve pretty much winged it on this Strawberry Nuggets coco girl. Maybe I have a fear of commitment...


I run the nutrients as low as I can, typically 300-500ppm in veg and 500-700 in flower but lower if I can go there without yellowing and what not.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 6, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate at 5 weeks and 6 days. Looks like this one might be done in 7-7.5 weeks. I'll get better pics with no lights when it's done.
> 
> View attachment 4360781
> 
> View attachment 4360782



Ok so it seems like your gonna be the first to harvest the BBnC strain. I only flipped mine 5 days ago.

They look good , whats the nose on it like?

7-7.5 weeks? that seems to good to be true lol, lets hope your right, we might really have a winner here with this strain.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ok so it seems like your gonna be the first to harvest the BBnC strain. I only flipped mine 5 days ago.
> 
> They look good , whats the nose on it like?
> 
> 7-7.5 weeks? that seems to good to be true lol, lets hope your right, we might really have a winner here with this strain.


Honestly I havent smelled it. It's closer to the back of the room i cant really get to it without taking most things out. 

Yeah 7-7.5 weeks is the quickest I will have found, but even if its done in 8 that's cool. I've found very few strains that are really done before 9-10 weeks. Does seem a little quick considering the cross though imo, guess well see in a week or so.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 6, 2019)

Couple more pics of my Blueberries n Chocolate at the beginning of week 7. I'm thinking she'll go the full 10 weeks as long as no pollination occured



 

And I only have a few of the Tranquil Chocolate that pretty much went 12/12 fro seed. Tallest and best smelling plant in the tent so of course it's the smallest. I need to plat another soon and I hope they go on sale somewhere!
 
here is a TC leaf compared to the BBnC 


I swear the Tranquil Chocolate is the best smelling plant in the tent and the leaves are telling me it'll be on the indica side so I might have to reveg this one. I'll try to get some better pictures for you soon.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> These two girls have been through a lot, quite resilient. They have persevered through a lot of mistakes and stress: if it was practical for me, I’d def. make some clones, but I just really can’t pull it off in my present circumstances space-wise, time-wise, etc. I’m hoping I can make good enough decisions/control the environment enough to see them through another 7-8 weeks (it is summer and absolutely hot as shit, so controlling humidity with the large dehumidifier is a challenge due to the heat it puts off). I feel like I’m definitely getting better at growing, but I still have a lot to learn and experience. It’s nice that Useful has some fantastic genetics at completely reasonable prices. Really softens the blow of those initial mistakes (aka learning opportunities) for new growers like myself. It’s also great to have such a kickass community. Most of the time I forget to even venture out of this thread to the rest of the forums.
> 
> I’ve also got good things to say about Mephisto’s autos. I’m digging them too as it gives me less opportunity to F them up (because they finish so fast). That said, it’s not extremely practical to grow them both out in the same rooms/tents, as you really miss out on the huge upside of autos when you run a 12/12. Once I get a bigger space, I’m definitely gonna sport both of these breeders perpetually, as I have nothing but good things to say about both of them. That said, I’ve also been able to attest to Useful’s character and involvement with the cannabis community through this thread, so I’m more than happy to rep his beans.


Those


AlienAthena said:


> Couple more pics of my Blueberries n Chocolate at the beginning of week 7. I'm thinking she'll go the full 10 weeks as long as no pollination occured
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360944View attachment 4360945
> ...


Its beautiful brother... Congrats...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 6, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate at 5 weeks and 6 days. Looks like this one might be done in 7-7.5 weeks. I'll get better pics with no lights when it's done.
> 
> View attachment 4360781
> 
> View attachment 4360782


Those look really good , cant wait to pop some ..


----------



## pthobson (Jul 6, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Couple more pics of my Blueberries n Chocolate at the beginning of week 7. I'm thinking she'll go the full 10 weeks as long as no pollination occured
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360944View attachment 4360945
> ...


What’s the tranquil smelling like?

Beautiful by the way.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 6, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Update for my Useful Fam:
> 
> Had to do some canopy management today for my 3 month old BBnC girls, as I’m in stretch and really only have a foot to spare at most. Sticking my hand down in that canopy has left my freaking arms and hands coated in resin already. All I can say is that I really hope I like this strain, as these two plants are taking up 60%+ of my 4x4 canopy. I have other plants in there, but honestly they can all go f*** themselves if need be, as I’ve put 3 months into these girls and just flipped to 12/12 a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...


My question is, does Coco coir affect the outcome of the yield of Flowers? 
Because I am under the impression that you can get just as big of buds using organic methods as you can using hydroponic methods


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 6, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> My question is, does Coco coir affect the outcome of the yield of Flowers?
> Because I am under the impression that you can get just as big of buds using organic methods as you can using hydroponic methods


There's a ton of factors besides medium which contributes towards yield. I would say that Coco is a nice introduction to hydro if you're coming from soil. But generally, I would say that a coco hydro set up with similar veg times would produce a higher yield than had you ran in soil. If youre specifically talking about the size of flower as well as density, then that comes from genetics, nutes, air temp, air flow, humidity, UV, photon count, and a few other factors.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> These two girls have been through a lot, quite resilient. They have persevered through a lot of mistakes and stress: if it was practical for me, I’d def. make some clones, but I just really can’t pull it off in my present circumstances space-wise, time-wise, etc. I’m hoping I can make good enough decisions/control the environment enough to see them through another 7-8 weeks (it is summer and absolutely hot as shit, so controlling humidity with the large dehumidifier is a challenge due to the heat it puts off). I feel like I’m definitely getting better at growing, but I still have a lot to learn and experience. It’s nice that Useful has some fantastic genetics at completely reasonable prices. Really softens the blow of those initial mistakes (aka learning opportunities) for new growers like myself. It’s also great to have such a kickass community. Most of the time I forget to even venture out of this thread to the rest of the forums.
> 
> I’ve also got good things to say about Mephisto’s autos. I’m digging them too as it gives me less opportunity to F them up (because they finish so fast). That said, it’s not extremely practical to grow them both out in the same rooms/tents, as you really miss out on the huge upside of autos when you run a 12/12. Once I get a bigger space, I’m definitely gonna sport both of these breeders perpetually, as I have nothing but good things to say about both of them. That said, I’ve also been able to attest to Useful’s character and involvement with the cannabis community through this thread, so I’m more than happy to rep his beans.[/QUOTE/]Mephisto and Useful are the seeds for me... May cross these two once I learn how...


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 6, 2019)

Fire freebies at glg on useful gear!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 6, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Couple more pics of my Blueberries n Chocolate at the beginning of week 7. I'm thinking she'll go the full 10 weeks as long as no pollination occured
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360944View attachment 4360945
> ...


Niiiice! Why do you think she's pollinated?

When I've got a pollinated plant, the pistils usually dry up pretty soon after the deed.

I see some brownies on some of yours, but still got a lot of whiteys going on.

I just put two TC's into flower today. Some of the stems are crazy thick, and leaves are like yours.

I'll be following, thanks for running point!


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 7, 2019)

Haha i think my chem cookie trip is a male. For some reason i thought it was a FeM pack so ran a bunch inside, guess he’ll get the chop today!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4361398
> 
> Haha i think my chem cookie trip is a male. For some reason i thought it was a FeM pack so ran a bunch inside, guess he’ll get the chop today!


Time to walk the plank you scurvy bilge rat!!! ARRRGH!!!


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Time to walk the plank you scurvy bilge rat!!! ARRRGH!!!


Haha i’ve only run feminized seeds in my rdwc and this morning i saw this and was like wtf? then checked the seed pack and dosent day feminized. I just thought they were for some reason, hopefully the only male. Harvest is down to 5

Chop it asap? It’s in a rdwc, wish i had a another room to flower it out for seeds or to try and cross it or someshit hahaha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Haha i’ve only run feminized seeds in my rdwc and this morning i saw this and was like wtf? then checked the seed pack and dosent day feminized. I just thought they were for some reason, hopefully the only male. Harvest is down to 5
> 
> Chop it asap? It’s in a rdwc, wish i had a another room to flower it out for seeds or to try and cross it or someshit hahaha


GOTTA THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU WANT TO DO QUICK OR YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SEEDS FOR A WHILE NCE THAT POLLEN STARTS FLOATING AROUND...


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> GOTTA THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU WANT TO DO QUICK OR YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SEEDS FOR A WHILE NCE THAT POLLEN STARTS FLOATING AROUND...


hahah so i should chop once i get home

I don’t know squat about crossing stuff or pollinating yet, probally just chop to keep it easy. As much as i hate that idea


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Chop it asap? It’s in a rdwc, wish i had a another room to flower it out for seeds or to try and cross it or someshit hahaha


You can just cut the top off of it and put it in a cup of water on the windowsill and it should give you some pollen.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 7, 2019)

Another one is a male also. Wish i payed more attention to the label haha. All good though, just less yield than i was expecting haha


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 7, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> You can just cut the top off of it and put it in a cup of water on the windowsill and it should give you some pollen.


Then you collect the pollen and can cross something to that?


----------



## THT (Jul 7, 2019)

Wanted to drop a quick update here on tranquil chocolate. also, Bag of oranges is top notch, flavor is outstanding and it's my go to smoke literally all day.

TC #1 


TC#2
 


TC #4 

#3 stunted right after flip, never stretched at all, and was overgrown by the masses. Literally a 2.5 foot difference in height. 
Smells are all pretty similar right now with diesel and some hard to describe fresh linens type of smells.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Another one is a male also. Wish i payed more attention to the label haha. All good though, just less yield than i was expecting haha


The females might make up for it...


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Then you collect the pollen and can cross something to that?


Yup. I did that on my last grow. The balls should still develop and you can either put something under them to catch the pollen once it pops, or pluck them off when the start swelling and get pollen that way. 

I cut a hole just big enough for the stem in a 12oz party cup, and put water in a 16oz party cup and then put the smaller cup into the bigger cup.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4361398
> 
> Haha i think my chem cookie trip is a male. For some reason i thought it was a FeM pack so ran a bunch inside, guess he’ll get the chop today!


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 7, 2019)

Recommendation for Indica lover?? Fem type seed.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The females might make up for it...


For sure. Super siked for the useful run just only put two of the chem cookies and the two are make! gotta wait longer


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm home !!! Had a GREAT time camping with family, seems as if the thread has been rollin right along thanks to all of you. MAN....I got some catchin up to do I reckon.And I gotta get back to work......I genuinely missed all of ya.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm home !!! Had a GREAT time camping with family, seems as if the thread has been rollin right along thanks to all of you. MAN....I got some catchin up to do I reckon.And I gotta get back to work......I genuinely missed all of ya.


Missed ya man! Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 7, 2019)

Day 7 since flip
Blueberries and Chocolate

Been a rough couple days, power was gone most of yesterday and last night, messing with their schedule a little bit, until i got generator up and running. then today i abused them pretty good with some supercropping and then installing the trellis.

so here they are, in their final resting place, no more moving around now. I moved 2 smaller girls over to a new table and under the 315 cmh. it was running to keep temps up in the room, so figured it was just as well to throw a couple plants under it and also create a little more space for the others.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 7 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Been a rough couple days, power was gone most of yesterday and last night, messing with their schedule a little bit, until i got generator up and running. then today i abused them pretty good with some supercropping and then installing the trellis.
> ...


Looking good bud!


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 7 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Been a rough couple days, power was gone most of yesterday and last night, messing with their schedule a little bit, until i got generator up and running. then today i abused them pretty good with some supercropping and then installing the trellis.
> ...


Looking good diggs


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm home !!! Had a GREAT time camping with family, seems as if the thread has been rollin right along thanks to all of you. MAN....I got some catchin up to do I reckon.And I gotta get back to work......I genuinely missed all of ya.


Can u tell me why dc seed exchange doesn’t have freebies of your stuff?
I’m not complaining because it’s a great deal either way but I do love getting freebies

Will Great Lakes be getting anymore double dipped strawberry’s?


----------



## pthobson (Jul 7, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Can u tell me why dc seed exchange doesn’t have freebies of your stuff?
> I’m not complaining because it’s a great deal either way but I do love getting freebies
> 
> Will Great Lakes be getting anymore double dipped strawberry’s?


I’m sure he will hook you up with some freebies. DCSE.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 8, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate at 5 weeks and 6 days. Looks like this one might be done in 7-7.5 weeks. I'll get better pics with no lights when it's done.
> 
> View attachment 4360781
> 
> View attachment 4360782


Those are looking great


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Can u tell me why dc seed exchange doesn’t have freebies of your stuff?
> I’m not complaining because it’s a great deal either way but I do love getting freebies
> 
> Will Great Lakes be getting anymore double dipped strawberry’s?


They actually had freebies for quite some time and ran out. I like freebies as well, I may do a buy 2 get a 5 pack of Chem D x Banana Kush fem, 25 feminized seeds for $120.00.

I am out of DDS, but when I make more I will see if GLG wants to order some.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> What’s the tranquil smelling like?
> 
> Beautiful by the way.


At first I couldn’t describe the smell of the Tranquil Chocolate until someone else commented that it smelled like fresh linen and that is the most accurate. It smells so good I just wish I could bottle up the smell and spray it whenever I wanted lol


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 8, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Niiiice! Why do you think she's pollinated?
> 
> When I've got a pollinated plant, the pistils usually dry up pretty soon after the deed.
> 
> ...


Found a couple nanners and balls on her but I’m hoping I got em in time. 

The TC has the thickest main stem ever and it more than doubled in height. Also fat leaves that have me hoping for some good evening/ night time meds.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 8, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> At first I couldn’t describe the smell of the Tranquil Chocolate until someone else commented that it smelled like fresh linen and that is the most accurate. It smells so good I just wish I could bottle up the smell and spray it whenever I wanted lol


You are the second to say that it smells like fresh linens, pretty cool. At 3 weeks veg the one Tranquil of mine is smelling pretty strong not like fresh linens however, more of a skunky/spicy smell.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> At first I couldn’t describe the smell of the Tranquil Chocolate until someone else commented that it smelled like fresh linen and that is the most accurate. It smells so good I just wish I could bottle up the smell and spray it whenever I wanted lol


Like Febreeze???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> You are the second to say that it smells like fresh linens, pretty cool. At 3 weeks veg the one Tranquil of mine is smelling pretty strong not like fresh linens however, more of a skunky/spicy smell.


I have a WW that smells like lemons when i stem rub it... Its the first time during an indoor grow that my whole place doesn't smell like im growing weed in it...


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 8, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Can u tell me why dc seed exchange doesn’t have freebies of your stuff?
> I’m not complaining because it’s a great deal either way but I do love getting freebies
> 
> Will Great Lakes be getting anymore double dipped strawberry’s?


You can get freebies at jbcseeds. Plus he's carrying some new offerings I'm not seeing at the other vendors. Always had great service from those guys.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a WW that smells like lemons when i stem rub it... Its the first time during an indoor grow that my whole place doesn't smell like im growing weed in it...


Are you running a carbon filter with in-line fan?


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 8, 2019)

DDS week 2.

I messed up. My PPM pen was way off calibration and i ended up burning the crap out of another DDS and a tranquil. Didn’t include their photos. Will wait for them to rebound. This one DDS didn’t seem to mind the high PPMs apparently, little bit of N toxicity. But the tranquil has a super thick stem and some really big dark fan leaves. I changed my reservoir yesterday and started them at a low PpM and will slowly bring it up, they are starting to look better. They are stating week 3. ( 2 DDS and 1 tranquil)

My other girls( with the two guys i just pulled) are starting week two and looking good so far. 2 DDS/ 1 tranquil /1 chem cookies( hoping this ones a female)

Got to get some photos of the ones outside, have i think 2 DDS and 1 or two tranquil. 
DDS is starting to really get big.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> You are the second to say that it smells like fresh linens, pretty cool. At 3 weeks veg the one Tranquil of mine is smelling pretty strong not like fresh linens however, more of a skunky/spicy smell.


When I rub the stem it’s VERY skunky but the actual flowers when sniffed or moved give me clean sheets


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds, How "dank" is the 92 skunk combo's with that choco D? Im looking for a really strong skunk, you think thatd cover it?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Are you running a carbon filter with in-line fan?


Nope... Need to be though... Considering the types of weed i grow and the smells they put off... Right now im wondering how i can set one up in this closet without having a way to get the smells out... See, im renting so i cant make any holes in the walls for the intake/exhaust of air... There's just no easy way about this...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

@pthobson can i just run the fan and filter without having to run a hoes out the window??? Does that even make sense??? Im still such a newbie... Advanced noob though... Haha!!!


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nope... Need to be though... Considering the types of weed i grow and the smells they put off... Right now im wondering how i can set one up in this closet without having a way to get the smells out... See, im renting so i cant make any holes in the walls for the intake/exhaust of air... There's just no easy way about this...


I’m renting, and although probally not the best set up i have an exhaust that is rather stealthy and works.
I am growing in a spare bedroom. It has a window. I have a carbon filter attached to my 8 inch inline fan. Then over my window is a sheet of plywood. With a 8 inch hole. I drilled a duct into my plywood. Then put the venting into the duct. On the side of the plywood facing out i have curtains. and the window like a quarter open. Seems to work, room vents and don’t smell anything outside.

I’m intaking air from the spare bedroom across from the grow room from outside.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> @pthobson can i just run the fan and filter without having to run a hoes out the window??? Does that even make sense??? Im still such a newbie... Advanced noob though... Haha!!!


Don’t think you could you need to filter the air out of the closet some way and pull fresh in, at minimum a passive intake. Best bet would be to get a tent that fits in there. The more sealed the area you’re growing in the more efficient it’s gonna be at doing its job, at least in my case. I like a little negative pressure in the tent/area myself, seems to control odor better. Get a tent that fits in there pretty close to the dimensions of the closet leaving some area to run ducting, like in my case, you may have to set up inside the closet instead of putting it together and then putting it in there. You can leave the closet door cracked and exhaust out the door and pull from there as well. Just gotta be careful doing it this way.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Don’t think you could you need to filter the air out of the closet some way and pull fresh in, at minimum a passive intake. Best bet would be to get a tent that fits in there. The more sealed the area you’re growing in the more efficient it’s gonna be at doing its job, at least in my case. I like a little negative pressure in the tent/area myself, seems to control odor better. Get a tent that fits in there pretty close to the dimensions of the closet leaving some area to run ducting, like in my case, you may have to set up inside the closet instead of putting it together and then putting it in there. You can leave the closet door cracked and exhaust out the door and pull from there as well. Just gotta be careful doing it this way.


Im looking for one now!!! Thanks for the great idea!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im looking for one now!!! Thanks for the great idea!!!


No problem. It has worked well for my needs, leave the closet door open just enough to let your exhaust/intake hoses sit at the opening. Keep a close eye on your temps, humidity, and air circulation if you go this route. Don’t need any mold or mildew etc


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey Useful! Just an update:

I’m really struggling keeping the humidity down and the heat as well. It’s almost to the point that I want to get an AC dehumidifier combo but they are more than I’m wanting to spend right now. All in all, everything is going well. Girls just drinking a lot... and maybe getting a bit more salts out of the mediums than I want because of the heat.

BBnC, 6 days from flip.



My soil Strawberry Nuggets just got jarred after 6 days of drying. Already smelling nice. However, I probably could have gotten more yield off those two in soil if I waited to chop. Also my first attempt at trimming, could have been cleaner.

 

But I ended up with more bud off the one single Coco Strawberry Nuggets. And, I spent a lot more time on the trimming. Just hung her up today! (There’s more outside the view of this pic). Smells, looks, and feels amazing.

 

And the next harvest... probably about 40 days, Grape Walker Kush auto.

 

Wish me luck, I’m nervous about my BBnC babies. They’re already 3 months old, and huge. It would suck to have something happen to them, but I’m keeping an eye.

Edit:

Did a little canopy management and selective defol. Looks a bit better


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 8, 2019)

7 day difference , these girls are exploding.

10" in height since flip, i expect they will stretch 100-150% by the time they are done.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Relax, and catch a couple for me!


I tried!!! We had a bunch of storms and the waters stayed pretty dang muddy the entire week.


pthobson said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but what’s the variation like in phenotypes of S1?


No such thing as a stupid question when it relates to this plant. Funny thing about s1's is that you could get a great representation of the lady that was reversed, which is the goal. Also you could get a parental leaner, example, Chocolate Diesel s1. You could actually get a Chocolate Trip leaner, you could get a Sour Diesel leaner, something in between as well. That's why I sell fems in packs of 10, I want ya to get a good chance of getting a great representation of the cut.



AlienAthena said:


> Well sad to say that my Blueberries n Chocolate has hermied on me, big time, but it was mostly down low and inside. No other plants inside have hermied. I haven’t been able to tend my plants like I want to so was surprised but i’m hoping I removed most of the nanners and balls
> View attachment 4358119
> View attachment 4358120
> View attachment 4358122
> ...


I know that you know I was not gonna skip past this post as I attempt to play catch up after bein absent fer a whole week. That has to be from the Sour Diesel side of things, am I makin excuses??? You all know better than that, but ya know about how Sour Diesel tends to have stability issues. I seriously want everyone to be pleased with every seed that ya spent hard earned money on. Send me a PM and I will take care of ya. 


THT said:


> Bag of oranges, I'm just about ready to chipchop, colors are great, smells are wonderful, and tester bud confirmed intense flavor of oranges. Such a great strain, that's about all I can say.View attachment 4358135 View attachment 4358136
> View attachment 4358137


Really happy that you are happy.....lol. The BOO has proven to be a great cultivar, funny that I made that cross and didn't immediately pop some.It took me talkin to a friend about orange terps to remind me that I had made that cross....lol. I have Soooooooooooooo many crosses that I have made that need to be explored for a possible future release.



pthobson said:


> Got some more goodies today. Useful hooked me up! Thanks man


You are very welcome, glad they made it safely. Happy Growin!!!!


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 8, 2019)

What about adub?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> What about adub?


Good one...that one is in my cross hairs actually. I haven't reversed her yet, I hope she plays nicely, as far as givin me a descent amount of pollen. Time will tell...........also gearin up for a Chem #4 reversal....been keepin that one under cover...until now.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Can’t wait to run the Apollo. May pop one and grow a small one and hope for a female if I can fit it


The A-11 is some serious gear!!! Look at @reallybigjesusfreak pics....don't top em though!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The A-11 is some serious gear!!! Look at @reallybigjesusfreak pics....don't top em though!!!


Yeah I’ve seen your advice on not topping them, I ALWAYS top but I’m gonna either leave her be or maybe try some tying. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice!!!


Where's my stickers??? Not fair!!!XD


----------



## pthobson (Jul 8, 2019)

@reallybigjesusfreak 

Don’t forget to light that Apollo 11 up on July 21st. It will mark the 50th year anniversary that Neil Armstrong set foot on the moon.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Yeah I’ve seen your advice on not topping them, I ALWAYS top but I’m gonna either leave her be or maybe try some tying. Hmmmmmm


If ya pop some A-11 G f4.....tie em down.....lol...no toppin.



Frank Nitty said:


> Where's my stickers??? Not fair!!!XD


LOL.....I got some stickers for ya.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak
> 
> Don’t forget to light that Apollo 11 up on July 21st. It will mark the 50th year anniversary that Neil Armstrong set foot on the moon.


DANG!!!! You are on the ball......nice!!!!! Maybe you should send some A-11 seeds for a swim on July 21????


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 8, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak
> 
> Don’t forget to light that Apollo 11 up on July 21st. It will mark the 50th year anniversary that Neil Armstrong set foot on the moon.


When we get to the moon next time it will be the 1st . However I will spark up the hollyweed in honor


----------



## pthobson (Jul 8, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> When we get to the moon next time it will be the 1st . However I will spark up the hollyweed in honor


Don’t get my gears turnin’ anymore man, they don’t stop as it is lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> When we get to the moon next time it will be the 1st . However I will spark up the hollyweed in honor


Shhhhh!!!Dont say that too loud,they might hear you and come get your ass!!! .


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 9, 2019)

OC x CD cooking along. Getting frosty and still filling in. She is slow but steady and I have a feeling she will take a good long time to finish.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2019)

In my haste from coming back from a trip, I accidently trimmed up and dried one of my OCxCD with my personal chuck, and didnt even realize it til it was all jarred up. they both looked the same and I was careless with my labels. Oops! you can tell the difference in smoke but its harder to tell visually. 

oh and my OC leaner, everybody says the same thing. spicy hashy oranges that coat your mouth and stays for a long time. REALLY really good stuff, I am super pleased and am excited to cut down the skunks n pine today and dank s too.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 9, 2019)

Day #15 12/12
TC testers 
 
DDS


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 9, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day #15 12/12
> TC testers
> View attachment 4362360 View attachment 4362361
> DDS
> View attachment 4362362 View attachment 4362363


Great looking tent dude


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2019)

Hahahahahaha okay. So. 

Turns out I did NOT mix up the two strains after all. I took 2 bong rips of the chocolate leaning OCxCD and was SO STONED I was just confused about anything other than trimming. This is some serious stuff! Confirmed it with a single pinchie tip this morning. High as fuck and a great stone I haven’t had in a while. Found a couple seeds but only like 3 in the 3+ mason jars I trimmed full. Definitely could be user error as well, I’m not gentle.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 9, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Great looking tent dude


Thx bud!


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 9, 2019)

Tranquil tester in a 15 gallon.

 
DDS in the ground
 
2 more tranquil testers, going to hit 15 gallons shortly.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank god for the trellis. I’m 7 days from flip, and if these girls grow anymore vertically, I’m going to have to figure out how to hang my lights differently. With the canopy managed, the lights are presently 23 inches above. If I lose the ratchet hangers, that’ll give me another 2-3 inches, at which point I will need to take the lights off the hangers and figure out how to hang them just on the top bars of the tent (which would give me about another 10 inches if need be). I can’t believe how big these bitches are... the total grow time for them will be over 5 months when all is said and done.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 9, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Thank god for the trellis. I’m 7 days from flip, and if these girls grow anymore vertically, I’m going to have to figure out how to hang my lights differently. With the canopy managed, the lights are presently 23 inches above. If I lose the ratchet hangers, that’ll give me another 2-3 inches, at which point I will need to take the lights off the hangers and figure out how to hang them just on the top bars of the tent (which would give me about another 10 inches if need be). I can’t believe how big these bitches are... the total grow time for them will be over 5 months when all is said and done.
> 
> View attachment 4362511


Unless you dimmed ur lights ah bit


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 9, 2019)

Are you going to make any more Landos Stash. It was our free seed and we really LOVE it. I have 4 more reg seeds left, been cloning off the last girl we sprouted. I know you probably have much better gear in the works but I would hate to see this one die out.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 9, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Unless you dimmed ur lights ah bit


Yeeaahhh.... I suppose I could. May help with the heat. I’ll see how much they wanna stretch from here and come up with a game plan. Hope the harvest is huge!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day #15 12/12
> TC testers
> View attachment 4362360 View attachment 4362361
> DDS
> View attachment 4362362 View attachment 4362363


Like a rainforest...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.

5- fire alien f2 select
6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
6- jack diesel x phantom cookies
5- summer breeze f2 select
6- the white x fire og
6- blue lotus f2
6- sssdh f3 select
5- ancient og x tranquil elephantizer original
5- gelato 45 x chocolate diesel fem
5- atomic nl x white lotus
5- fire cookies x banana og fem
6- gg#4 x chocolate diesel fem


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


damn, hate to hear that. any circumstance that would cause concern for any of us or an isolated bust?


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


You want to try and keep this to just Americans? or Can a brother from up north support the cause?

I dont really need anymore beans, but ill always support people i like, i dont know the dude but the way you carry yourself, lends me to believe hes a bro too


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, hate to hear that. any circumstance that would cause concern for any of us or an isolated bust?


Isolated incident, hell, he doesn't even sell it or anything. But loves to grow and use it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> You want to try and keep this to just Americans? or Can a brother from up north support the cause?
> 
> I dont really need anymore beans, but ill always support people i like, i dont know the dude but the way you carry yourself, lends me to believe hes a bro too


Thanks man, I reckon we will wait and see if one of my vendors will handle it for me. BTW, my friend is one of the kindest, most giving people I know.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


Fuck boi's tried to take my buddy's house, muscle car, & froze his bank account
Guy had 1light & 8 plants
I'll help anyway I can


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


GG#4x CD fem, Gelato 45 x CD fem for me please!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 9, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I dont really need anymore beans, but ill always support people i like, i dont know the dude but the way you carry yourself, lends me to believe hes a bro too


Times 2


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


Keep us posted


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Fuck boi's tried to take my buddy's house, muscle car, & froze his bank account
> Guy had 1light & 8 plants
> I'll help anyway I can


That's messed up!!!!! I really appreciate it.


Frank Nitty said:


> Numbers 5 and 6 for me please!!!


There is quite a few 6 and 5's .....lol. That is the number of packs available. I knew I could count on you buddy,


SpaceGrease said:


> Times 2


AWESOME!!!!! You folks are the best.


BDGrows said:


> Keep us posted


You bet I will.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Just put one of each in root cubes today... Gonn scrog em in my 2x2x3...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Isolated incident, hell, he doesn't even sell it or anything. But loves to grow and use it.


Oh that's some bullshit!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 9, 2019)

Was 20 to life here until medical came into play, for one, not kidding. 

Shoot, I’m down for the cause. Just say when, amigo. Sorry to hear about your friend, btw. 

You are a good friend


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Was 20 to life here until medical came into play, for one, not kidding.
> 
> Shoot, I’m down for the cause. Just say when, amigo. Sorry to hear about your friend, btw.
> 
> You are a good friend


Yeah man, I will just tell ya that his state doesn't even have medical.......yep. Thank you for the kind words and support, some great folks around here fer sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


2 GG4 x CD, 2 G45 x CD


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 2 GG4 x CD, 2 G45 x CD


Cool deal!!! I'm hoping to get the good word from a vendor that they will do it, I will certainly keep everyone informed.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Cool deal!!! I'm hoping to get the good word from a vendor that they will do it, I will certainly keep everyone informed.


If thats the case maybe drop it to 50 a pack and people just get what they get? keep it simple for the vendor so it can go off real quick. plus I bet people would buy at least one if it was a total mystery.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m down for the GG#4 + CD and the G45 + CD as well if need be (looks like those will fly). I’ve got about 60 Useful beans already but I’ll get behind you if need be. If for no other reason than to throw a finger to our lovely legal system who loves to ruin lives based on a gardening habit with an end product less harmful than sugar, tobacco, and alcohol.

I too live in the “Bible Belt” for the time being, among the most self-righteous, intolerant, dogmatic bigots you’ll ever see. Funny how “Christians” forget their own teachings.

Matthew 7-1: “Judge not, lest ye be judged.”

Edit: I hope no one is offended here. Unlike some sects of society, in my home we practice tolerance, love, and patience towards human beings of any race, nationality, religion, or creed. I have no problem with Christians or religion, though I don’t myself subscribe. I just have a problem with prejudice, hatred, and intolerance spread by *some*, especially when they go around touting moral and religious righteousness.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Damn sorry to hear about that,I’m gonna help out as much as I can,let us know when and how we can support


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> If thats the case maybe drop it to 50 a pack and people just get what they get? keep it simple for the vendor so it can go off real quick. plus I bet people would buy at least one if it was a total mystery.


But there is the issue of the 16 fem packs, some folks can't run regs due to limited space. Great idea though, I also love to be surprised....lol.



DocofRock said:


> I’m down for the GG#4 + CD and the G45 + CD as well if need be (looks like those will fly). I’ve got about 60 Useful beans already but I’ll get behind you if need be. If for no other reason than to throw a finger to our lovely legal system who loves to ruin lives based on a gardening habit with an end product less harmful than sugar, tobacco, and alcohol.


Thanks so much man, all of you committing to lend a hand is really heartfelt.


sdd420 said:


> Damn sorry to hear about that,I’m gonna help out as much as I can,let us know when and how we can support


Much appreciated my friend, I will fer sure keep everyone informed.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


Interested in a few of these


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> Interested in a few of these


That's soooo cool!!! Really means a lot, I can't express that enough!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 9, 2019)

There's about 5 of them that I am VERY interested in... Cant wait to throw down for a good cause!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> There's about 5 of them that I am VERY interested in... Cant wait to throw down for a good cause!


That level of support is off the hook my friend!!!! I am without words right now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That level of support is off the hook my friend!!!! I am without words right now.


This is exactly the sort of situation this community should rally to. Let me donate some BBB packs, amigo. They can't compete against beans at DCSE that Paul has paid for, but if you do this on your own, send me a receiving address and I'll rustle up a few. Hope I can help.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> This is exactly the sort of situation this community should rally to. Let me donate some BBB packs, amigo. They can't compete against beans at DCSE that Paul has paid for, but if you do this on your own, send me a receiving address and I'll rustle up a few. Hope I can help.


MY MAN!!! You have a heart of gold brother!! And I fully understand yer position, I will keep everyone informed fer sure.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 9, 2019)

What's sssdh stand for?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> What's sssdh stand for?


Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze my friend.......potent stuff.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 9, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> What's sssdh stand for?


Super silver sour Diesel haze


----------



## pthobson (Jul 10, 2019)

Fire cookies x Banana OG. oh my . I’ll be needing those


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 10, 2019)

white x fireog, thats the ticket


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2019)

All fems?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 10, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> All fems?


The fems are clearly marked on the list. From the looks of it there are 3 that are fem.




Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...



Cheers


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The fems are clearly marked on the list. From the looks of it there are 3 that are fem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx let me look again lol


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2019)

Fire cookies x banana - GG4 x CD ! 

Wish more was fems lol crazy badass beans on that list


----------



## pthobson (Jul 10, 2019)

Weird question, first time ever happening to me. Topped above fourth node as I always do, on tranquil and believe I may have snipped tiny piece off one of the (supposed to be new tops). They’re so tiny I can’t really tell to be honest. (New tops) . What would come of this if that is the case? Node spacing was just so tight hard to top it lol

Edit: Upon further inspection I definitely snipped those side leaves (new top) so I just went ahead and topped one lower so it’s above the third node now. Oh well less tops now


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


I live in the bible belt, too, and after a few brushes with the law over some plants, I found that money fixes everything... way better than the duct tape and wd-40 that fixes everything else here!

I'm in for some of that Ancient OG x TE... I can't believe you have that.

Good luck to your friend!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 10, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Weird question, first time ever happening to me. Topped above fourth node as I always do, on tranquil and believe I may have snipped tiny piece off one of the (supposed to be new tops). They’re so tiny I can’t really tell to be honest. (New tops) . What would come of this if that is the case? Node spacing was just so tight hard to top it lol
> 
> Edit: Upon further inspection I definitely snipped those side leaves (new top) so I just went ahead and topped one lower so it’s above the third node now. Oh well less tops now


The apical dominance should still transfer to the two closest nodes on the plant regardless I always assumed. So even if you snipped off some of the emerging leaf; itd still grow with some vigor


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 10, 2019)

I see Bodhi is still making Landos Stash...just had a REALLY hard time finding it! When Useful posted on instagram that JBC will be doing the "new" drop for his friend, I checked Bodhis gear there. There MUST be an easier way! Beans glorious beans, sticking with Useful and where ever you take me.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 10, 2019)

So jbc is doing the drop? 

Are they listed yet?

I just went to jbc but never seen anything


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 10, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I see Bodhi is still making Landos Stash...just had a REALLY hard time finding it! When Useful posted on instagram that JBC will be doing the "new" drop for his friend, I checked Bodhis gear there. There MUST be an easier way! Beans glorious beans, sticking with Useful and where ever you take me.


My apologies @Featherartist , I forgot to answer yer question. Torontoke made them, and sent them to me to pass around. But once I realized that Bodhi was still selling em, I put a stop to that for obvious reasons.



diggs99 said:


> So jbc is doing the drop?
> 
> Are they listed yet?
> 
> I just went to jbc but never seen anything


Timeline of events

I got the call from my friend Monday night

Yesterday, I went through my vaults to find some unique seeds, then made my post.

Today, @JBCSeeds stepped up and graciously offered to handle this for me.

I still have to package and ship, then coordinate with JBC a time and date for the drop.

I really must say that I am overwhelmed by the outpouring of kindness and support, "spread the love" is clearly alive and well.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 10, 2019)

Nice to hear JBC stepping up


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I still have to package and ship, then coordinate with JBC a time and date for the drop.
> 
> I really must say that I am overwhelmed by the outpouring of kindness and support, "spread the love" is clearly alive and well.


I’ll be happy to grab a pack of these to help out. Some goodies in there for a good cause. Sorry about the bad luck for your boy. 

I have my CD x fire cookies outside now and I love this huge badass plant. Vigorous, and dark. Loves to feed. I have nicknamed her Chocolate Chisel. 

Apollo 11 gen f4. - turned out male. Probably will do some chucking with it. 

Chem Cookie Trip. - 3 still in veg. Looking really good. May just pop the rest of the pack or get to Dank Sinatra f2.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 10, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Nice to hear JBC stepping up


For me that was the only way I saw this going down when the call to arms was requested . 

Less than 24hrs and upper management as the plan in motion ,good stuff !


----------



## CapnGreen (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey everyone! I checked out this thread a while back and it seemed like a good vibe, so I picked up a pack of some Chem D x Chocolate diesel. Now that I want to pop them I don't see a lot of info. If anyone has any experience I would love to know how the flowering time is. I'm also curious how it responds to topping and any other info you could share. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 10, 2019)

I didn't top mine, did themain cola, I think it was better that way, but I have mucho air mvmt in tent. They are dense so if not so much air mvmt, I'd top and pinch. But they get big, and its great smoke. imho Was like ChemD covered in chocolate dust taste, very good buzz.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Today, @JBCSeeds stepped up and graciously offered to handle this for me.
> 
> I still have to package and ship, then coordinate with JBC a time and date for the drop.


@JBCSeeds is great! Top 3 for seed vendors due to the speed of delivery, payment methods, and ease of communication, truly a model seedbank. Cant wait till these drop!


----------



## CapnGreen (Jul 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I didn't top mine, did themain cola, I think it was better that way, but I have mucho air mvmt in tent. They are dense so if not so much air mvmt, I'd top and pinch. But they get big, and its great smoke. imho Was like ChemD covered in chocolate dust taste, very good buzz.


Thank you for the response! those look beautiful. I hope I can get mine like that. about how long was the flower on those?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 11, 2019)

flowered from seed, I wanna say 3.5 months total time, give or take.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> flowered from seed, I wanna say 3.5 months total time, give or take.


That main had to weigh every bit of 2 plus ounces that’s crazy. What was the exact weight of it?


----------



## pthobson (Jul 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> @JBCSeeds is great! Top 3 for seed vendors due to the speed of delivery, payment methods, and ease of communication, truly a model seedbank. Cant wait till these drop!


Number one bank in my opinion.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> That main had to weigh every bit of 2 plus ounces that’s crazy. What was the exact weight of it?


right at that. Which for me is good dry weight for a one gallon smartie under a 400hps with other plants in the tent, I did baby her a lil and kept her super close to light, but what a good cross @Useful made with those. Made me set them and the Choc D s1's back, lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I see Bodhi is still making Landos Stash...just had a REALLY hard time finding it! When Useful posted on instagram that JBC will be doing the "new" drop for his friend, I checked Bodhis gear there. There MUST be an easier way! Beans glorious beans, sticking with Useful and where ever you take me.


I heard that!!!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 11, 2019)

Could you tell me the indica to sativa ratio of blueberries n oranges, bananas n oranges? Thanks!


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 11, 2019)

@CapnGreen had one in a 1 gallon square pot for flower. Came out a little over knee high. Nice main cola. Don’t have many pics due to how crazy life is right now. This one was at around 40 days?  Haven’t found any seeds in it but found a couple in my xmas bud I took down, but that was deliberate  and yes I can a calmag and ph problem up until about the end of flower on these. Killed a couple plants along the way but that is history. Back to Ro water and picked up some ph strips that seem to be doing alright for double checking the pen. Going back to soil with amendments after thing finish up this round.  <——(xmas bud, two plants, look identical, one about 5 days earlier than the other on finish) The one on the left also had a branch hit with some cookie trail pollen....just cuz. This was about day 50? Idk


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 11, 2019)

Couple bag of oranges, super sticky buds and smell is strong orange ..excited to puff on these once cured ..thank you useful for some beauties


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 11, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Couple bag of oranges, super sticky buds and smell is strong orange ..excited to puff on these once cured ..thank you useful for some beauties


You need a "LOVE" button!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome to the jungle.... day 9 since flip I believe.

 

Lots of time put into these girls so far, but it looks like it’ll pay off with the amount of tops they’re rocking!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 11, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Could you tell me the indica to sativa ratio of blueberries n oranges, bananas n oranges? Thanks!


I would have to guesstimate about 80/20 on both.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 11, 2019)

@Useful Seeds did you do the gte x choc trip f3? Got them as a freebie with a useful or bodhi order...thanks in advance


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> @Useful Seeds did you do the gte x choc trip f3? Got them as a freebie with a useful or bodhi order...thanks in advance


Yep, those are from me. Dang, I sometimes forget about all the freebies that are floatin around out there. As a matter of fact, that GTE cut was amazing!!!! Gifted to me by my friend that just recently got caught growin. THAT'S TOUGH!!!!! And, I had plans on gettin the cut back, but that's not gonna happen now.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey Useful
If Bodhi doesn't mind, F2 'freebies' of his sold out gear with purchase of your gear would be an extra incentive to buy.
For myself it's hard to buy new gear when sitting on a bunch of packs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2019)

Okay people!!! GG4 x CD has broken on through to the other side!!! And the G45 x CD as well... Hope my new lights get here tomorrow so i can switch things around and open up the 2x2x3... Im gonna lst and scrog them under 2 qb100s... Haven't taken pictures yet cause i didn't have time to before i came to work... These seeds popped in less than 24 hrs!!! I put them in root cubes and put em in the closet with the rest ofnthe plants and that heat makes them come right out of their shells literally...


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 11, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> For myself it's hard to buy new gear when sitting on a bunch of packs.


 regardless, the freebies have always been friggin sweet and I’ve personally bought multiples of the same packs just so I can snag all them freebies, ain’t that right @Bad Dawg ?! Lol! You won’t be disappointed, that’s for sure. Besides that morrocan he’s been whipping up, I’m pretty sure some other major heat is brewing in the kitchen and you should reconsider. Hang tight. 




Useful Seeds said:


> And, I had plans on gettin the cut back, but that's not gonna happen now.


 my hope for you guys is somebody has kept it around.

@Useful Seeds sorry for the late reply but wow! That is just crazy!I really hate this is happening to your friend, his family, and his friends. Let him know he is cared for, no doubt

The reason I asked is because they’ve caught my eye more than once while rifling through the bird food. Also, not very long ago saw this  so like I said the other day when we talked I gotta get a move on with some more bean popping and as a end result I did this on the gte x ct f3. 5 for 5. Ol’ lefty ain’t looking so good tho.... but non the less I’ve gotta good feeling about these.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 11, 2019)

ChemD x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 11, 2019)

Genius was the shittiest plant to grow lol.Loved the smoke but ya gotta just about add (v i a g r a) to your feed.


And why in the hell did i have to use spaces between the letters to use that word???lmao


----------



## Houstini (Jul 11, 2019)

Ill have to post my freshly transplanted a11 f4 select soon that was a helluva bonus


----------



## Houstini (Jul 11, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Genius was the shittiest plant to grow lol.Loved the smoke but ya gotta just about add (v i a g r a) to your feed.
> 
> 
> And why in the hell did i have to use spaces between the letters to use that word???lmao


Hungriest in the garden for sure


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 11, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Ill have to post my freshly transplanted a11 f4 select soon that was a helluva bonus


Indeed.

I mean, who else does stuff like this?

Can’t wait to see!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2019)

V i a g r a is the tga of plant boner meds .For the the 12 hr need to see a DR , c i a l i s, is the CBOMB !

Your hungry plants will thank me 

Even the hungriest in the garden


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 11, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Hungriest in the garden for sure


The genius itself is a floppy plant unable to hold up any bud it makes........hence needing the little blue pill.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> ChemD x Chocolate Diesel
> 
> View attachment 4363769


Usefuls plants always have the biggest leaves!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 11, 2019)

freebies 
 
This dude worked hard to bring us fire at penny’s on the dollar

And for that, we thank you @Useful Seeds! And if you want those two packs of gte up there, for like, in memory of the lost clone and stuff or whatever ...just say the word and it is yours.  

Is the gorilla bomb x buckeye purple Going to come out purple most likely?


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 12, 2019)

Y'all just need to let me know when; I got a few spots in the drawer that need to be filled by some seeds!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

The star of the show,GG4xCD!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

And G45xCD...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

Auto closet... Frank is back now that i have some USEFUL seeds in the mix!!!


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I know that you know I was not gonna skip past this post as I attempt to play catch up after bein absent fer a whole week. That has to be from the Sour Diesel side of things, am I makin excuses??? You all know better than that, but ya know about how Sour Diesel tends to have stability issues. I seriously want everyone to be pleased with every seed that ya spent hard earned money on. Send me a PM and I will take care of ya.


Honestly could've been growers error plus the Chem Cookie Trip gift you sent with the Tranquil Chocolate testers are more than enough. I'm just waiting for some indica dominant goodness to be made available to purchase


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies @Featherartist , I forgot to answer yer question. Torontoke made them, and sent them to me to pass around. But once I realized that Bodhi was still selling em, I put a stop to that for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> Timeline of events
> ...


DAAAAAAAMMMMM... I'D RATHER DEAL WITH YOU DIRECTLY... I FEEL A BETTER CONNECTION BETWEEN US...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> DANG!!!! You are on the ball......nice!!!!! Maybe you should send some A-11 seeds for a swim on July 21????


 Soak em on the 20th ( my born date heh) and they pop on the 21st!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well my friends I come to you all with some terrible news. A great personal friend of mine called me last night to inform me that he was just released from jail on bail for growing our magical plant. Without goin into detail, I will tell ya that he lives in the harsh bible belt. Sooooo, I have looked into the vaults and found some things to sell to lend my friend a hand. If I can't get one of my vendors to do this, I will procure a PO box and sell em direct. Here is a list of the packs that will be offered.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


I don't need any more beans right now,but hit me up I'll donate to the cause.You are the homie and one of your homies is in need.So....


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> DAAAAAAAMMMMM... I'D RATHER DEAL WITH YOU DIRECTLY... I FEEL A BETTER CONNECTION BETWEEN US...


ditto.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 12, 2019)

Good thing about going through JBC is everyone gets a fair shot. There are some real gems in that list for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 12, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Honestly could've been growers error plus the Chem Cookie Trip gift you sent with the Tranquil Chocolate testers are more than enough. I'm just waiting for some indica dominant goodness to be made available to purchase


Thank you, but if ya change yer mind let me know.


Frank Nitty said:


> DAAAAAAAMMMMM... I'D RATHER DEAL WITH YOU DIRECTLY... I FEEL A BETTER CONNECTION BETWEEN US...


I gotta keep it fair for everyone, having one of my vendors handle it, I think is the best route.


CoB_nUt said:


> I don't need any more beans right now,but hit me up I'll donate to the cause.You are the homie and one of your homies is in need.So....


MY MAN!!!!! Truly awesome my friend!!!!


HamNEggs said:


> Good thing about going through JBC is everyone gets a fair shot. There are some real gems in that list for sure.


Hit the nail on the head right there.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 12, 2019)

So when will the drop be? What date?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 12, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> So when will the drop be? What date?


Everything will be packed up this weekend and shipped on Monday. Once he receives them, we will set a day and time so everyone knows and is not left in the blind.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 12, 2019)

Day 12 Blueberries and Chocolate

Whatever I throw at these girls , they respond positively and just grow on through it like big boss bitches!

Soon gonna clean up everything down low, I pruned the girls under the net already a few days ago and they are back to being bushier than before. I'll give them another haircut at end of stretch. 

Cmh gals are just doing their thing. I've noticed they aren't uptaking water at same pace as the led plants.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 12, 2019)

Blueberries and chocolate at 6 weeks 5 days, gonna go a little past that 7 week mark I anticipated but not much farther. Still havent smelled it, I keep meaning to and forgetting.





Banana kush s1. Not sure how far along. Didnt take to well to my regime at first, but eventually came around.



1 other bbnc and 2 banana kish s1s floating around in one of the veg tents that'll go in soon too. 

Gonna pop a few regs soon, either (urkle x Skywalker) x gte, or ancient og x tranquil elephantizer. Leaning towards the a og x te.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 12, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate at 6 weeks 5 days, gonna go a little past that 7 week mark I anticipated but not much farther. Still havent smelled it, I keep meaning to and forgetting.
> 
> View attachment 4364248
> 
> ...


, You have my attention!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 12, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate at 6 weeks 5 days, gonna go a little past that 7 week mark I anticipated but not much farther. Still havent smelled it, I keep meaning to and forgetting.


Jesus... BEAUTIFUL. I hope mine turn out half as good. As for me, it’s 10 days since flip and these girls are just explosive. I had to take several hours to get the canopy back under control and did a pretty hefty defoliation. Also both of them got lollipopped today pretty good. BBnC born 4/15.

Before:

After:
 

Things are going nicely in the auto tent too. I’m a fan of topping autos I think... Critical 2+ Auto
 

Grape Walker Kush Auto:


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 12, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 12 Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Whatever I throw at these girls , they respond positively and just grow on through it like big boss bitches!
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this statement - these girls are hardy. One of my favorite things so far about growing this strain. I thought my F ups were gonna kill these girls over the months, but they definitely want to live.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2019)

If I may so bold as to ask, do you use CS or what do you use @Useful Seeds to make your fems. Not trying to get the ancient chinese secret, lol, GA3, CS, or rodelization? just curious, thanks


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 12, 2019)

Literally an hour and a half later and you can barely tell I even mangled the shit out of these girls.  By the way, anyone have any experience with ThermX70? It’s a yucca extract. I picked it up from BAS and used it today... i never realized how awesome a wetting agent could be. When I watered, It literally like just absorbed right into the soil/coco and the excess ran off faster than I’ve ever seen.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 13, 2019)

Bag of Oranges - 20" tall - day 16

 
Chocolate Diesel - 29" tall - day 16


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 13, 2019)

Looking good there Wes


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 13, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> View attachment 4364372
> Bag of Oranges - 20" tall - day 16
> 
> View attachment 4364374
> Chocolate Diesel - 29" tall - day 16


Beautiful plant .. love those BOO


----------



## pthobson (Jul 13, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> If I may so bold as to ask, do you use CS or what do you use @Useful Seeds to make your fems. Not trying to get the ancient chinese secret, lol, GA3, CS, or rodelization? just curious, thanks


I believe STS, correct me if I’m wrong Useful


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I believe STS, correct me if I’m wrong Useful


You are correct!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Jesus... BEAUTIFUL. I hope mine turn out half as good. As for me, it’s 10 days since flip and these girls are just explosive. I had to take several hours to get the canopy back under control and did a pretty hefty defoliation. Also both of them got lollipopped today pretty good. BBnC born 4/15.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4364287
> ...





Grower899 said:


> Blueberries and chocolate at 6 weeks 5 days, gonna go a little past that 7 week mark I anticipated but not much farther. Still havent smelled it, I keep meaning to and forgetting.
> 
> View attachment 4364248
> 
> ...


It is fucking AMAZING that the mind can come up with ways to imitate the suns intensity through little ass lights... This shit right here is a testament to the human mind... And the capability to take what is in front of you and work it into something else is nothing short of genius... Once again we should thank whatever God we believe in,and then we should thank USEFUL for using what God gave him to create the masterpieces that he does...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> , You have my attention!!!


Mine too


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> It is fucking AMAZING that the mind can come up with ways to imitate the suns intensity through little ass lights... This shit right here is a testament to the human mind... And the capability to take what is in front of you and work it into something else is nothing short of genius... Once again we should thank whatever God we believe in,and then we should thank USEFUL for using what God gave him to create the masterpieces that he does...


Agree, getting High is FUN . Saturday morning wake n bakes even better .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Agree, getting High is FUN . Saturday morning wake n bakes even better .


As i am about to do... But shit i haven't really been able to get much sleep lately cause my apartment is on Main Street and there's a motorcycle shop RIGHT next door... I go in to work at 5 p.m. and i dont get off until 6,7,8 a.m. I feel like im back on the block, just without rocks in my pocket or knots of guap in my socks...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 13, 2019)

TC Testers outdoors in VT.













Chem D x Chocolate Trip


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 13, 2019)

@Grower899 

Hey , first off, beautiful plants man, amazing job. Im also growing the Blueberries and Chocolate. I was wondering if you did any training/topping?

Also what are you using for lights?, i see its Led strips, just curious on wattage and which strips.

Beautiful job man, best of luck the rest of the way, ill be watching closely.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> @Grower899
> 
> Hey , first off, beautiful plants man, amazing job. Im also growing the Blueberries and Chocolate. I was wondering if you did any training/topping?
> 
> ...


Dilly Dilly!!!


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 13, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> @Grower899
> 
> Hey , first off, beautiful plants man, amazing job. Im also growing the Blueberries and Chocolate. I was wondering if you did any training/topping?
> 
> ...


Appreciate the compliments. Your plants are looking rather impressive as well. Very happy and healthy they are.

I topped this one once, usually all I do on seed runs. On subsequent runs they'll get bushed out a bit more. Usually I use the first run to learn a few things about the plant.

The lights are samsung lmc561 strips, 40ish 2ft, I dont remember exactly how many there are. Powered by 4 meanwell hlg 185a.

Edit. Finally got in there and smelled that bbnc and straight sweet blueberries. Almost blueberry poptart like. It's very nice. The other bbnc going to flower very soon.

The banana kush smell is rather mute, but its superrr sticky. 2 more bk went in tonight.


----------



## Aby55 (Jul 14, 2019)

Growing dds indoors. I'm on week 3 of flower. Should I take off some of these monster fan leaves to open things up? I'll get pics when lights come on


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 14, 2019)

Good afternoon... Big playgrounds... Was gonna scrog em,but now im thinking mainline/manifold...


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 14, 2019)

Banana Kush does not disappoint! Thank you Useful for giving me the opportunity to bring some flavorful medication to NE Oklahoma!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 14, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Banana Kush does not disappoint! Thank you Useful for giving me the opportunity to bring some flavorful medication to NE Oklahoma!


How was she throughout? The one I have going seems to be very finicky compared to the tranquil chocolates.


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 14, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How was she throughout? The one I have going seems to be very finicky compared to the tranquil chocolates.


The Banana Kush phenotype I grew was phenomenal! I topped once and vegged 2.5 months. I DID have to stake every single bud, as the were big and dense. Plant nearly broke in half when I pulled it out. No issues at all just can't wait to pop another one!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 14, 2019)

Little update: BBnC

12 days since flip. Gave them a few gallons of alfalfa/build-a-flower compost/molasses/Yucca tea over the last 2 days. Seem to have really enjoyed it. 

  

Critical 2+ Auto


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 14, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Little update: BBnC
> 
> 12 days since flip. Gave them a few gallons of alfalfa/build-a-flower compost/molasses/Yucca tea over the last 2 days. Seem to have really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


I see a bountiful harvest in yer future!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 14, 2019)

useful you shipping anything sour d out to the benefit drop ?


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I see a bountiful harvest in yer future!!!


I surely hope so my man! Looking forward to jarring it up


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 14, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> useful you shipping anything sour d out to the benefit drop ?


Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.

5- fire alien f2 select
6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
6- jack diesel x phantom cookies
5- summer breeze f2 select
6- the white x fire og
6- blue lotus f2
6- sssdh f3 select
5- ancient og x tranquil elephantizer original
5- gelato 45 x chocolate diesel fem
5- atomic nl x white lotus
5- fire cookies x banana og fem
6- gg#4 x chocolate diesel fem




Also, if there is anything on this list that you would like to see more of in the future...........let me know. If there is enough interest I don't mine catering.....lol. Seriously though, shoot me some ideas.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


Which seedbank? There’s a couple of those I’m definitely picking up


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 14, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Which seedbank? There’s a couple of those I’m definitely picking up


I thought I read JBC a couple pages back. Or maybe I read it on IG. That part escapes me.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 14, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Which seedbank? There’s a couple of those I’m definitely picking up


JBC. Glad to see your garden thriving!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 14, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Which seedbank? There’s a couple of those I’m definitely picking up


@JBCSeeds stepped up and offered to handle it, they are headed there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


GG#4 x CD!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG#4 x CD!!!


I knew that was gonna be requested.......family reunion kinda thing. I'm gonna do it!!!


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 14, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How was she throughout? The one I have going seems to be very finicky compared to the tranquil chocolates.


2/3 that I popped were rather sensitive but once they got settled in they have been fine.



Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 5- summer breeze f2 select
> ...


I'm trying to narrow it down to 2 of these. Hard decision. Leaning towards either 1 and 2 or 1 and 4. But I dont have a gelato cross and that one sounds tasty.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


Out of curiosity, are all of these your crosses? Looks like you have a few bodhi strains in the mix or am I mistaken?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Is fire OG not one of the parents of The White? Or is The White+Fire OG =whitefire og/ Wifi OG? is that correct?


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> JBC. Glad to see your garden thriving!


That makes two of us my man! Really excited to try out this smoke.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey I’m sure that I won’t have any problems with this but The double dipped chocolate strawberries


Frank Nitty said:


> It is fucking AMAZING that the mind can come up with ways to imitate the suns intensity through little ass lights... This shit right here is a testament to the human mind... And the capability to take what is in front of you and work it into something else is nothing short of genius... Once again we should thank whatever God we believe in,and then we should thank USEFUL for using what God gave him to create the masterpieces that he does...


I’m thankful and I haven’t even tried his seeds yet


----------



## THT (Jul 15, 2019)

Update on tranquil chocolate testers. All three are Over 5.5 feet tall and looking/smelling sexy


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I knew that was gonna be requested.......family reunion kinda thing. I'm gonna do it!!!


I see the great og Shoreline made a guest appearance!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> 2/3 that I popped were rather sensitive but once they got settled in they have been fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to narrow it down to 2 of these. Hard decision. Leaning towards either 1 and 2 or 1 and 4. But I dont have a gelato cross and that one sounds tasty.


Sharks are circling . What ever you decide you better be lightning fast on the button cause that list is going to be gone quite quick .

Hope JB doesn’t drop the new bodhi same time as the Benifit .I personally need a little breathing room between both drops, just thinking out loud .

Plus Alaska is dropping fire same time holy shit great days ahead for us .


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful, do you notice any obvious variances between feminized seeds versus regular seeds? I know all too well that feminized seeds are very beneficial for people who are limited on the number of plants they can grow. Specifically, I'm asking about chemovars. I'm guessing you wouldn't want to cross with feminized beans because they have a smaller footprint? Is this why some people prefer regular seeds, for breeding purposes, because you lose part of the chemovar of the original plant when you feminize it?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I knew that was gonna be requested.......family reunion kinda thing. I'm gonna do it!!!


Keep making them and i will come... Im going to make the REAL field of dreams!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Useful, do you notice any obvious variances between feminized seeds versus regular seeds? I know all too well that feminized seeds are very beneficial for people who are limited on the number of plants they can grow. Specifically, I'm asking about chemovars. I'm guessing you wouldn't want to cross with feminized beans because they have a smaller footprint? Is this why some people prefer regular seeds, for breeding purposes, because you lose part of the chemovar of the original plant when you feminize it?


WOW!!! Im really going to take Oaksterdam online classes!!! I have no idea what you cats are talking about...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 15, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Out of curiosity, are all of these your crosses? Looks like you have a few bodhi strains in the mix or am I mistaken?


The Blue Lotus is a Bodhi original taken to f2
Summer Breeze is a Swamp Boys original taken to f2
SSSDH is a REZ original taken to f3
Fire Alien is an OGRASKAL original taken to f2



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is fire OG not one of the parents of The White? Or is The White+Fire OG =whitefire og/ Wifi OG? is that correct?


WiFi OG is Fire OG x The White reversed. What I have is The White x Fire OG male. And i'm gonna make more.


Featherartist said:


> Useful, do you notice any obvious variances between feminized seeds versus regular seeds? I know all too well that feminized seeds are very beneficial for people who are limited on the number of plants they can grow. Specifically, I'm asking about chemovars. I'm guessing you wouldn't want to cross with feminized beans because they have a smaller footprint? Is this why some people prefer regular seeds, for breeding purposes, because you lose part of the chemovar of the original plant when you feminize it?


Not really, some folks are using s1 females with males with great results. As far as chemovars, I have noticed that yes in fact you lose, but also gain in some cases. I have had some BOO s1's that performed better than my original cut. More terps ect.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

'm
Mmm


Grower899 said:


> 2/3 that I popped were rather sensitive but once they got settled in they have been fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to narrow it down to 2 of these. Hard decision. Leaning towards either 1 and 2 or 1 and 4. But I dont have a gelato cross and that one sounds tasty.


Got a G45 going now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Look at this crazy leaf!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 'm
> Mmm
> 
> Got a G45 going now...View attachment 4365453 View attachment 4365467


Why do you plant straight Into such a big pot?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

I have an auto that's doing the same thing...


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 15, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Sharks are circling . What ever you decide you better be lightning fast on the button cause that list is going to be gone quite quick .
> 
> Hope JB doesn’t drop the new bodhi same time as the Benifit .I personally need a little breathing room between both drops, just thinking out loud .
> 
> Plus Alaska is dropping fire same time holy shit great days ahead for us .


Ehh if I miss it I miss. Usually pretty good about catching them. Unless the site crashes I dont sit there and wait for it to come back up I just check later. And when Jaws dropped alien cookies a bit back I kinda slept through that one.



Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this crazy leaf!!!View attachment 4365472


Awesome, I know you will, but keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Why do you plant straight Into such a big pot?


So i dont have to change from one place to another and risk damage to roots... And its only a 3gal pot... I always put my seeds in its final home right off the rip...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Ehh if I miss it I miss. Usually pretty good about catching them. Unless the site crashes I dont sit there and wait for it to come back up I just check later. And when Jaws dropped alien cookies a bit back I kinda slept through that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, I know you will, but keep us posted on how it turns out.


Absolutely... I owe it to USEFUL... I try and keep my word when i give it... You know what Scarface said about his word!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Sharks are circling . What ever you decide you better be lightning fast on the button cause that list is going to be gone quite quick .
> 
> Hope JB doesn’t drop the new bodhi same time as the Benifit .I personally need a little breathing room between both drops, just thinking out loud .
> 
> Plus Alaska is dropping fire same time holy shit great days ahead for us .


Where is all this happening???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


Fire cookies x banana og fem... Fire cookies is dangerous!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

I have some pictures on my phone somewhere of a CD s1 of mine that had mutated leaves also... Ill try to find em and post em...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

im like a bloodhound when i look for something!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Question for everyone... If you could grow one type of weed forever,what kind would it be???


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Question for everyone... If you could grow one type of weed forever,what kind would it be???


Something like this:

BBnC, 13 Days from Flip:
    

Or maybe... Critical 2.0+ Auto or Grape Walker Kush Auto?
 

Yeah I could make this work for forever. 

Couple more:
And presently curing:


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 15, 2019)

That White x Fire OG has to pack a solid.



Frank Nitty said:


> Question for everyone... If you could grow one type of weed forever,what kind would it be???


OGs- lots of variety, good medicine/strong, and tastes/smells that suit me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Alright you gorilla,put your hands up where I 


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Why do you plant straight Into such a big pot?


Also im gonna mainline/manifold them so i need a bigger pot...
can cee em!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Why do you plant straight Into such a big pot?


I actually do the same sometimes. My garden stays pretty busy, um, sometimes I plant in solo cups, sometimes in 3-5 gallon pots. I have noticed that the ones I planted in big pots from the start explode with growth at a certain point, once they actually get to the vegetation stage. The ones in the small containers do not because they get root bound with a quickness and now I have to take the time to up pot em when I could be doin other useful stuff.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually do the same sometimes. My garden stays pretty busy, um, sometimes I plant in solo cups, sometimes in 3-5 gallon pots. I have noticed that the ones I planted in big pots from the start explode with growth at a certain point, once they actually get to the vegetation stage. The ones in the small containers do not because they get root bound with a quickness and now I have to take the time to up pot em when I could be doin other useful stuff.


100% agree. As long as you have _sufficient airflow _and have a properly aerated/well-draining medium, I’ve found planting directly into 3-5 gal pots is easier and the plants just seem to explode after about 2 weeks from seed, IMO. Honestly, if you’re rocking living soil, this is the best approach to least disturb the soil food web (so I’ve understood).


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 15, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Ehh if I miss it I miss. Usually pretty good about catching them. Unless the site crashes I dont sit there and wait for it to come back up I just check later. And when Jaws dropped alien cookies a bit back I kinda slept through that one.


I don't think anyone is gonna miss out, I shipped out the 66 packs today, that's quite a few packs.



Frank Nitty said:


> Question for everyone... If you could grow one type of weed forever,what kind would it be???


I run through so much stuff, that is a TOUGH question man. I reckon I can't answer that one..............lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where is all this happening???


Sorry, I messed up my multi post, had to start over.....lol. It is happening at @JBCSeeds


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

What would happen if i topped this plant now??? Sike!!! Im about to raise the lights and cee how tall she can get!!!


Useful Seeds said:


> Sorry, I messed up my multi post, had to start. It is happening at @JBCSeeds


Whaaaaaaaaatt????? Bloody FIRE!!! Who da bloodclot mon who no fe tell me what gwon???Mummify him!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I don't think anyone is gonna miss out, I shipped out the 66 packs today, that's quite a few packs.
> 
> 
> I run through so much stuff, that is a TOUGH question man. I reckon I can't answer that one..............lol.


What about that LVRK??? I would think that that would be special... Mine would be G13... The REAL G13... Back in the day when i was around 16-17 my girlfriends mom was getting this weed that had no smell or taste and you couldn't take a half hit without puking your guts out!!! Dont remember whst it was but it was some shit looking weed but knocked your peepee in the dizirt!!! I cant wait to finally grow this GG4 all the way out!!! And there are no GG4 x CD at jbc now... OCxCD they have/had but it says they're sold out... Maybe not updated yet... Or they all went just that fast!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What about that LVRK??? I would think that that would be special... Mine would be G13... The REAL G13... Back in the day when i was around 16-17 my girlfriends mom was getting this weed that had no smell or taste and you couldn't take a half hit without puking your guts out!!! Dont remember whst it was but it was some shit looking weed but knocked your peepee in the dizirt!!! I cant wait to finally grow this GG4 all the way out!!! And there are no GG4 x CD at jbc now... OCxCD they have/had but it says they're sold out... Maybe not updated yet... Or they all went just that fast!!!


 Nevermind... But when they get there they won't last long!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey... need to run this by some experienced guys. Does this look concerning to you at all? Pistils on the rest of the plant from what it seems. Maybe too early?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> 100% agree. As long as you have _sufficient airflow _and have a properly aerated/well-draining medium, I’ve found planting directly into 3-5 gal pots is easier and the plants just seem to explode after about 2 weeks from seed, IMO. Honestly, if you’re rocking living soil, this is the best approach to least disturb the soil food web (so I’ve understood).


I"m gonna disagree. Maybe easier, but in the long run if you check in on shit, I've found the most effecient growth is in the smallest possible containers up-potted gently and religiously. dont let it get rootbound. I get it that thats not practice for a lot of larger operations, but for the average 4x8 grower, its pretty easy to do. 

maybe I just got shitty airflow. but I go through like 5 pot changes during veg into flower, ending in 5 gallon.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually do the same sometimes. My garden stays pretty busy, um, sometimes I plant in solo cups, sometimes in 3-5 gallon pots. I have noticed that the ones I planted in big pots from the start explode with growth at a certain point, once they actually get to the vegetation stage. The ones in the small containers do not because they get root bound with a quickness and now I have to take the time to up pot em when I could be doin other useful stuff.


 Yeah,forget that madness!!! The first GG4 and the orange cookie i started in one gal pots which they quickly outgrew especially the GG4... Put em in 3 gallon pots and i had to supercrop them!!! Then we all know what happened next...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

I really had something going with those two plants... With all of them actually


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

I have some really good pictures of that whole grow... I had them vegging the whole time my autos were growing,then switched to 16/8 and they grew like weeds!!! Im gonna make it happen again!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I"m gonna disagree. Maybe easier, but in the long run if you check in on shit, I've found the most effecient growth is in the smallest possible containers up-potted gently and religiously. dont let it get rootbound. I get it that thats not practice for a lot of larger operations, but for the average 4x8 grower, its pretty easy to do.
> 
> maybe I just got shitty airflow. but I go through like 5 pot changes during veg into flower, ending in 5 gallon.


To be fair, I actually have like a stupid amount of airflow (2 fans, intake/output carbon filtered inline fans, and a Hepa air purifier with an anti microbial silver solution in the filter that is rated for spaces of 750+ square feet in my 4x4) and I dehumidify. If there is one thing I learned early on in my growing experience, it’s that there is no such thing as too much fresh air.

Anyway, in my circumstances, these large girls can take 1+ gallons without even any runoff on a daily basis. Not so when you’re first raising new plants. Also, I think it’s more beneficial to transplant photoperiod plants than autos. Autos I start in 3-5 gallon containers as in my experience they don’t react well to transplanting. All of the photos I’ve grown were still up-transplanted throughout their life cycle, but I’ve been really surprised to see how well the autos I’ve grown take to full sized containers (with appropriate watering practices).

I’m still a newb so I have far less experience than most here, but in my experience thus far, I really dig organics + organic dry amendments and teas. I think my future grows will be headed that direction exclusively, and AFAIK, a lot of the organics crowd start their no-till gardens and such in the final container from the get go. Something about establishing a stable soil food web and uniform moisture.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That White x Fire OG has to pack a solid.
> 
> 
> OGs- lots of variety, good medicine/strong, and tastes/smells that suit me.


I've got lots of OG... Mostly autos though... RIPLEYS OG...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Alien vs Triangle OG


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Im trying to grow some BIG plants... Raising my lights to cee how far they stretch before it gets out of control... I REALLY NEED TO BE IN A LEGAL STATE!!! I WOULD REALLY GET DOWN THEN!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2019)

^That photo reminds me, I was doing some work at a school a few weeks ago, and they had a huge stash of those 10 gallon trash cans in a closet. Those would of made some great grow pots.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 15, 2019)

Day 15 since flip and its been a busy one

Built an aerocloner, took clones, setup tent and lights for said clones and watered the flowering crew 3 times so far.

The flowering girls are doing great, buds forming all over the canopy now. Exiting times ahead

Wish me luck on these clones, i havent had any success yet cloning lol


ps: you see that red container? thats being filled 36 times daily and given to the plants by hand, fun stuff lol....new manifolds cant get here fast enough. Although i do enjoy handwatering, gets you up close and personal with the ladies lol


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 15 since flip and its been a busy one
> 
> Built an aerocloner, took clones, setup tent and lights for said clones and watered the flowering crew 3 times so far.
> 
> ...


Our plants are very close together. I bet we’ll be chopping within a week or two of each other. Look great! P.S. I love that setup. I can’t wait til I can get out the hood (tent life).


----------



## pthobson (Jul 15, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Something like this:
> 
> BBnC, 13 Days from Flip:
> View attachment 4365522 View attachment 4365524 View attachment 4365526 View attachment 4365528 View attachment 4365530
> ...


Chocolate diesel coming through on those girls for sure. Looks amazing


----------



## pthobson (Jul 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 15 since flip and its been a busy one
> 
> Built an aerocloner, took clones, setup tent and lights for said clones and watered the flowering crew 3 times so far.
> 
> ...


The bat cave is looking more than good.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

@pthobson This is my first time growing photoperiods (I started these April 15th), so it’s been really eye opening to kinda understand branching structure and training, specifically what I can do better next time. I have some totally wonky branch structure that could have been lot better organized.

That said, these girls have gotten a LOT of love. Is it normal to have this size of flower 13 days from 12/12? I have no reference to know how these girls are doing, other than they look good as far as I can tell to the untrained eye.

Also I forgot to share my ‘91 Oranges. It’s been kinda shoved in this corner here in light of how damn sprawling the BBnC is. I kinda neglected finding proper PPFD/light height in the beginning of its life, plus the other plants in this 4x4 are just huge. Truthfully everything in that tent is neglected except the BBnC because I have so much time invested in them. Luckily I keep a shit load of Useful beans.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

IM GONNA GET MY GROWERS LICENSE ANYWAY THOUGH WHILE IM HERE


----------



## Houstini (Jul 15, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Hey... need to run this by some experienced guys. Does this look concerning to you at all? Pistils on the rest of the plant from what it seems. Maybe too early?
> 
> View attachment 4365588 View attachment 4365589 View attachment 4365590


I do see male flowers forming on all 3 pics


----------



## pthobson (Jul 15, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> @pthobson This is my first time growing photoperiods (I started these April 15th), so it’s been really eye opening to kinda understand branching structure and training, specifically what I can do better next time. I have some totally wonky branch structure that could have been lot better organized.
> 
> That said, these girls have gotten a LOT of love. Is it normal to have this size of flower 13 days from 12/12? I have no reference to know how these girls are doing, other than they look good as far as I can tell to the untrained eye.
> 
> ...


If I’m not mistaken didn’t you veg for quite awhile? Obviously great genetics but if you vegged for as long as I think you did, them bad girls transitioned to flower quick due to being more than mature enough. They’re looking good just keep doing what you’re doing, it’s working


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2019)

Pull em off, see if anymore form, if they do stick it outside, or take clones and chop it. First time I ever seen that on Useful's gear tho.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

Houstini said:


> I do see male flowers forming on all 3 pics


Well that’s no good. That means my ‘91 Oranges hermied (


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> To be fair, I actually have like a stupid amount of airflow (2 fans, intake/output carbon filtered inline fans, and a Hepa air purifier with an anti microbial silver solution in the filter that is rated for spaces of 750+ square feet in my 4x4) and I dehumidify. If there is one thing I learned early on in my growing experience, it’s that there is no such thing as too much fresh air.
> 
> Anyway, in my circumstances, these large girls can take 1+ gallons without even any runoff on a daily basis. Not so when you’re first raising new plants. Also, I think it’s more beneficial to transplant photoperiod plants than autos. Autos I start in 3-5 gallon containers as in my experience they don’t react well to transplanting. All of the photos I’ve grown were still up-transplanted throughout their life cycle, but I’ve been really surprised to see how well the autos I’ve grown take to full sized containers (with appropriate watering practices).
> 
> I’m still a newb so I have far less experience than most here, but in my experience thus far, I really dig organics + organic dry amendments and teas. I think my future grows will be headed that direction exclusively, and AFAIK, a lot of the organics crowd start their no-till gardens and such in the final container from the get go. Something about establishing a stable soil food web and uniform moisture.


I love soil also i just dont like all the insects that comes with it..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Houstini said:


> I do see male flowers forming on all 3 pics


Me too... Uh Oh!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah, I’m not gonna risk it. Chopping this plant down.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Pull em off, see if anymore form, if they do stick it outside, or take clones and chop it. First time I ever seen that on Useful's gear tho.


Right... Happens though... Wonder what made that happen???


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2019)

it happens on fems, but stress of some sort, I'd say, but again, Im not a pro on flickin nanners, etc. They've popped up on a fem Im growing right now, not Usefuls, I pulled em off. none have come back. Only two or three. Same strain plant next to it that didn't get topped, didn't or don't have any. I know it couldn't be just toppin it. But again, I dont' know. I can't chop mine, I be out of smoke all summer if I do, lol.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've got lots of OG... Mostly autos though... RIPLEYS OG...View attachment 4365594 View attachment 4365594


Be careful with that surge protector sitting next to where your runoff may end up. Looks good though man for sure


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> it happens on fems, but stress of some sort, I'd say, but again, Im not a pro on flickin nanners, etc. They've popped up on a fem Im growing right now, not Usefuls, I pulled em off. none have come back. Only two or three. Same strain plant next to it that didn't get topped, didn't or don't have any. I know it couldn't be just toppin it. But again, I dont' know. I can't chop mine, I be out of smoke all summer if I do, lol.


Yeah, I mean the whole thing is literally down my garbage disposal already. I’ve been growing these BBnC for over 3 months, there’s no way I’m gonna risk it, even if I might have gotten them all. I’m lucky I even noticed because it’s cramped in there and I’ve been pressed on time lately.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What would happen if i topped this plant now??? Sike!!! Im about to raise the lights and cee how tall she can get!!!View attachment 4365659
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaatt????? Bloody FIRE!!! Who da bloodclot mon who no fe tell me what gwon???Mummify him!!!





Frank Nitty said:


> What about that LVRK??? I would think that that would be special... Mine would be G13... The REAL G13... Back in the day when i was around 16-17 my girlfriends mom was getting this weed that had no smell or taste and you couldn't take a half hit without puking your guts out!!! Dont remember whst it was but it was some shit looking weed but knocked your peepee in the dizirt!!! I cant wait to finally grow this GG4 all the way out!!! And there are no GG4 x CD at jbc now... OCxCD they have/had but it says they're sold out... Maybe not updated yet... Or they all went just that fast!!!





Frank Nitty said:


> Nevermind... But when they get there they won't last long!!!


BRO!!! I have been tokin on some pretty good hash...............I just gotta ask..............what are you tokin on??? I need some of that!!!!! Just messin with ya brother, I appreciate yer posts, and yer support.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 15, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Hey... need to run this by some experienced guys. Does this look concerning to you at all? Pistils on the rest of the plant from what it seems. Maybe too early?
> 
> View attachment 4365588 View attachment 4365589 View attachment 4365590


looks like its throwin some balls or is going to.

Hey @Useful Seeds, were you planning on having the drop the same time JBC has his Bodhi restock and new drop?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Be careful with that surge protector sitting next to where your runoff may end up. Looks good though man for sure


I know!!! Im waiting til i get my driver that i ordered,i solder this back onto my qb100 and get a driver for that and then ill set shit up right... Maybe... Hahaha!!! I gotta keep it GHETTO!!! I have a reputation to uphold!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> BRO!!! I have been tokin on some pretty good hash...............I just gotta ask..............what are you tokin on??? I need some of that!!!!! Just messin with ya brother, I appreciate yer posts, and yer support.


Hanging around Jamaicans for a long time wears off on you!!!Yeah mon!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hanging around Jamaicans for a long time wears off on you!!!Yeah mon!!!


I love Ras Mokkos videos on YouTube of Ital cooking.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I love Ras Mokkos videos on YouTube of Ital cooking.


Im watching him now in pip on my phone!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ^That photo reminds me, I was doing some work at a school a few weeks ago, and they had a huge stash of those 10 gallon trash cans in a closet. Those would of made some great grow pots.[/QUOTE ???


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 16, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Our plants are very close together. I bet we’ll be chopping within a week or two of each other. Look great! P.S. I love that setup. I can’t wait til I can get out the hood (tent life).


Thanks bud, I'm enjoying it too. Much easier for maintenance and watering. 

Yep I'd say our gals are on a very close schedule. It's cool to have someone growing the same strain and on same timeline. Best of luck the rest of the way bud.


pthobson said:


> The bat cave is looking more than good.


Haha thanks bro.

The plants have def exploded in growth and the room has just been super easy.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 16, 2019)

@Useful Seeds any pics or info on the buckeye purple you use?

Also, have a couple dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel on week two of flower. Have doubled in size in that two weeks. Id have to look at my records by I believe #3 was a bleeder

Long story on these guys. Killed 3 out of 6 due to an out of calibration ph pen. I’m new to this so was unable to diagnosis my plant problem right away. About 30 days in or less it seemed to happen. Still have one bean, waiting to see what these do. Also placed them way low so they would stretch for topping clones.

I know these look like crap but believe me when I say, it’s been hell around here. However, it’s all good, long as we have some useful in the garden.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 16, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Well that’s no good. That means my ‘91 Oranges hermied (


I thought I responded to this last night, but I don't see my post.......hmmmm. That stinks about the 91 Oranges, you know I got yer back.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 16, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> looks like its throwin some balls or is going to.
> 
> Hey @Useful Seeds, were you planning on having the drop the same time JBC has his Bodhi restock and new drop?


I think the Bodhi drop will be a lil while after mine, thank goodness.....lol.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 16, 2019)

Day 21 12/12 
TC testers 
     
DDS side of tent


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Question for everyone... If you could grow one type of weed forever,what kind would it be???


That's like the old deserted island question; I like it. I've been fortunate to harvest some excellent smoke over the years, and I could name a top 5 in a heartbeat leaving off some for sure. But keeping it topical to Useful's thread, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel [ is that right? ], the 'ricky' pheno was smoked fast and thoroughly enjoyed. I could go w/ that and be chill if forced to only one strain.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That's like the old deserted island question; I like it. I've been fortunate to harvest some excellent smoke over the years, and I could name a top 5 in a heartbeat leaving off some for sure. But keeping it topical to Useful's thread, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel [ is that right? ], the 'ricky' pheno was smoked fast and thoroughly enjoyed. I could go w/ that and be chill if forced to only one strain.


Isn't that the guy from EVIL DEAD in your avatar???


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Isn't that the guy from EVIL DEAD in your avatar???


Yeah...by way of Brisco County [ Jr ].


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I thought I responded to this last night, but I don't see my post.......hmmmm. That stinks about the 91 Oranges, you know I got yer back.


No worries bro. I’m sure there was some grower error or something. That’s actually the first time I’ve seen it happen so I was uncertain what they were. Sucked to tear it down, but I can’t risk seeding up my beautiful BBnC!

Here’s a couple of pics of my bud sites from last night.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jul 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Question for everyone... If you could grow one type of weed forever,what kind would it be???


Mine.... LOL.. Tuffy question... Its like picking a fav child... I guess id have to grow them all first to decide. Cant judge a book and all that jazz.... But damn if i wouldnt have fun growing them all.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jul 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I love soil also i just dont like all the insects that comes with it..


Bugs belong outside... No doubt... They are needed though..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Bugs belong outside... No doubt... They are needed though..


Not to eat your plants or fly around in your house tho...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Bugs belong outside... No doubt... They are needed though..


 I was partnered for years with someone who often said 'All life has value.' I'd default to mosquitos in my counter and never got an answer other than a variation of 'if they had no value they would not have been created'.


----------



## althor (Jul 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I was partnered for years with someone who often said 'All life has value.' I'd default to mosquitos in my counter and never got an answer other than a variation of 'if they had no value they would not have been created'.


 They help control the human population. I do believe they are the number 1 human killer of all insects and animals. But, I also am a firm believer in "all life is precious", doesnt mean I wont swat the shit out of a mosquito though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

althor said:


> They help control the human population. I do believe they are the number 1 human killer of all insects and animals. But, I also am a firm believer in "all life is precious", doesnt mean I wont swat the shit out of a mosquito though.


 _What are you toking today? _


----------



## althor (Jul 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> _What are you toking today? _


It sounds crazy but it is true. Around 750,000 humans die every year due to mosquitos. I think it is over 2mil a year who are infected with malaria from mosquitos.

To answer your question, so far only half a joint and it was White Lotus X White Biker.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 16, 2019)

DDS^ Week 3.5?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jul 16, 2019)

althor said:


> It sounds crazy but it is true. Around 750,000 humans die every year due to mosquitos. I think it is over 2mil a year who are infected with malaria from mosquitos.
> 
> To answer your question, so far only half a joint and it was White Lotus X White Biker.


The skeets are just doing them and know no different... The drivers in florida on the other hand.... Worse than the skeets..


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 16, 2019)

Day 14 after flip, and we’ve definitely got buds forming! Stoked.

 

Over in the Auto tent...

Grape Walker fattening up:


Critical 2.0+, tons of bud sites:


Edit: Couple More


----------



## pthobson (Jul 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Question for everyone... If you could grow one type of weed forever,what kind would it be???


That type would fall into the category of its own. Something I have created/bred and worked properly to ensure it’s capabilities and also stability, flavor, smell, potency, etc. my mind is racing with ideas with these apollo 11 f2s useful hooked me up with. Maybe one day!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2019)

pthobson said:


> That type would fall into the category of its own. Something I have created/bred and worked properly to ensure it’s capabilities and also stability, flavor, smell, potency, etc. my mind is racing with ideas with these apollo 11 f2s useful hooked me up with. Maybe one day!


YEAH!!! I like the sound of that...


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 16, 2019)

Is Bag of Oranges indica or sativa?

would also like to know the same for Double Dipped Strawberries

im trying to pick another strain to buy along with Chocolate Diesel and id prefer another sativa if possible or atleast something close to 50/50


----------



## Houstini (Jul 16, 2019)

Did I tell this story already? Whatever, I told it to someone. My Apollo 11 was in a 7 gallon pot that it hadn’t quite grown into fully. I lost half the
Rootball when I transplanted it into its 45. Certainly stressed a bit but it’s pulling through 10 days later, Oregon outdoor. Happy little trees!


----------



## chiefer888 (Jul 17, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Did I tell this story already? Whatever, I told it to someone. My Apollo 11 was in a 7 gallon pot that it hadn’t quite grown into fully. I lost half the
> Rootball when I transplanted it into its 45. Certainly stressed a bit but it’s pulling through 10 days later, Oregon outdoor. Happy little trees!View attachment 4366216


Looking good, I’ll be interested in seeing how this progresses. I have some Endor Score in my bean stash that I’m excited to run.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jul 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The A-11 is some serious gear!!! Look at @reallybigjesusfreak pics....don't top em though!!!


Do you plan on doing any breeding with your A11 stock?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> @Useful Seeds any pics or info on the buckeye purple you use?
> 
> Also, have a couple dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel on week two of flower. Have doubled in size in that two weeks. Id have to look at my records by I believe #3 was a bleeder
> 
> ...


The Buckeye Purple mother was an F2BX. She can go from 9-10 weeks. She is a little slow to start her flowering but will finish strong. While she may not be the most vigorous vegging plant, it’s within the expected range usually found in the purple indicas.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 17, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Do you plan on doing any breeding with your A11 stock?


Actually when I did the seed increase I hit the OGKB cut. I need to hunt through some for a possible f2 select.


----------



## feva (Jul 17, 2019)

I havent been around much. Just making sure I didnt miss any word on the Moroccan Gold.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> The Buckeye Purple mother was an F2BX. She can go from 9-10 weeks. She is a little slow to start her flowering but will finish strong. While she may not be the most vigorous vegging plant, it’s within the expected range usually found in the purple indicas.


Thanks! Been watching iamelvin drop bean stashes around Maine of f2 buckeyes and crosses containing such....look forward to trying some purple weed soon.

Anxiously awaiting the bean drop today or tomorrow


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 17, 2019)

god damn, these Dank Sinatra F2's taste like earthy herbal fruit cough drops and it is LOVELY! the opposite of how it grew, its a very clear, pronounced flavor/smell that i get from my grinder/the smoke. Great stoney high that isnt too debilitating but still gets me just where I wanna be. 

Thanks Useful for the opportunity to smoke some of this! not the best yielder but fantastic smoke. Will definitely be revisiting this pack.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 17, 2019)

So it’s super duper humid in Vermont. my flower room which has an intake from outside, is getting very humid. 66% right no with lights off.

Super nervous about PM/ bud rot/ mold.

What’s your guys safest preventative spray? Or how to combat it?

I need to get a bigger dehumidifier apparently because it litterly changes the humidity none. Have two oscillating fans in there on either side of the girls 

Don’t want my DDS, tranquil or chem cookie to mold!

BTW chem cookie trip is massive. Like i’ll grab a photo later but the fan leaves are massive.

Tranquil and DDS are getting super smelly and yummmy


----------



## althor (Jul 17, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> So it’s super duper humid in Vermont. my flower room which has an intake from outside, is getting very humid. 66% right no with lights off.
> 
> Super nervous about PM/ bud rot/ mold.
> 
> ...


Yep, I am in the middle of the country that has been getting rained on for the past several days due to tropical storm Barry. Had to order a mini dehumidifier since I have several plants in the last week and full thick buds. Unfortunately it seems too small. It is getting water out of the air, but I am still around 60% humidity with it. Should have gone larger but it was advertised for 12x10. I am using it in a 4x4.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 17, 2019)

althor said:


> Yep, I am in the middle of the country that has been getting rained on for the past several days due to tropical storm Barry. Had to order a mini dehumidifier since I have several plants in the last week and full thick buds. Unfortunately it seems too small. It is getting water out of the air, but I am still around 60% humidity with it. Should have gone larger but it was advertised for 12x10. I am using it in a 4x4.


Yeah... i’m in a room and i got one that said would do like twice the size.. barely makes a dent I feel like. Might have to shell out more cash for a better one. More don’t want to have a electric hog, already using like 1800 watts in the flower room haha


----------



## althor (Jul 17, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Yeah... i’m in a room and i got one that said would do like twice the size.. barely makes a dent I feel like. Might have to shell out more cash for a better one. More don’t want to have a electric hog, already using like 1800 watts in the flower room haha


 Exactly. Even plugging in the small one I was thinking I am already about maxed out, hope I don't start tripping breakers.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 17, 2019)

althor said:


> Exactly. Even plugging in the small one I was thinking I am already about maxed out, hope I don't start tripping breakers.


Luckily i have like three empty bedrooms to my use, for extension cords and whatnot. Just use the flower room outlets for lights. Trying to divide it


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 17, 2019)

*Update!!!! The benefit drop is going to start tomorrow Thursday the 18th at noon pacific standard time!!!! Thanks to everyone in advance.*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2019)

Jb should send out another news letter to all the people so everyone knows, my unsolicited 2 cents to help the cause ,gl and well done by you ,good karma coming your way 4 sure


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> *Update!!!! The benefit drop is going to start tomorrow Thursday the 18th at noon pacific standard time!!!! Thanks to everyone in advance.*


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2019)

SAD NEWS.... G45XCD DIED PEACEFULLY IN ITS SLEEP... CAME HOME FROM WORK TO FIND HER SHRIVELED AND SLUMPED IN HER BED... LET US GIVE HER A MOMENT OF SILENCE........... OKAY,THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT KONGA THE FEMALE GORILLA IS ALIVE AND WELL!!! Went and got a family members to keep her company,along with another friend who wanted to join the festivities... Stay tuned for a viewing of the body...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2019)

Here lies G45xCD... Didn't get a chance to bless us with her essence or her presents... Rest in peace..


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4366439 Here lies G45xCD... Didn't get a chance to bless us with her essence or her presents... Rest in peace..


I feel better now that I’m not the only one posting about died plants. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> *Update!!!! The benefit drop is going to start tomorrow Thursday the 18th at noon pacific standard time!!!! Thanks to everyone in advance.*


Just updated the wife to let her know, I have plans tomorrow and will be running errands around 12 pm pacific time. 

Will Paul over at dcse be getting some of the same or any different packs? @Useful Seeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Just updated the wife to let her know, I have plans tomorrow and will be running errands around 12 pm pacific time.
> 
> Will Paul over at dcse be getting some of the same or any different packs? @Useful Seeds


Hahahahahaha!!

I'm waitin to hear back from him, but I know he wants to help. It will be different packs.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 17, 2019)

Day 17 since flip
Blueberries and Chocolate

They are really doing their thang now. Buds forming beautifully all over the canopy.

I'm pretty happy with everything so far. Just need to make sure I don't screw it up down the home stretch lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 17, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 17 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> They are really doing their thang now. Buds forming beautifully all over the canopy.
> ...


Lookin great buddy!!!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 17, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 17 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> They are really doing their thang now. Buds forming beautifully all over the canopy.
> ...


Nice my dude. We are right there together. Today is day 15 since flip for me. Here’s shots from today of my BBnC: 

  

Critical 2.0+ Auto. Nuggs looking good, but I’ve had some nutrient issues apparently. 
 

Grape Walker Kush Auto... Looks and smells great. Super resinous, sticky. Leaves a huge dank smell on my fingers after just doing some simple leaf tucking. Not a ton of bud sites, but the ones it has..... very nice.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I feel better now that I’m not the only one posting about died plants. Sorry for your loss.


Thank you kind sir... And if i didn't say it,im sorry for yours as well...


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> *Update!!!! The benefit drop is going to start tomorrow Thursday the 18th at noon pacific standard time!!!! Thanks to everyone in advance.*


Driver driver's license and registration please. Do you have any idea why I pulled you over? You were doing PST in a PDT zone. I'll let you off with a warning this time. Have a good day sir.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 17, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Driver driver's license and registration please. Do you have any idea why I pulled you over? You were doing PST in a PDT zone. I'll let you off with a warning this time. Have a good day sir.


That was funny!!!! lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


any info on the Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies cross?

these all look like some killer crosses,wish i had the money to buy 1 of each but i can only get 2 right now

im deciding between these 3:
jack diesel x phantom cookies
summer breeze f2 select
sssdh f3 select

@Useful Seeds which 2 would you pick out of those 3 choices?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> any info on the Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies cross?
> 
> these all look like some killer crosses,wish i had the money to buy 1 of each but i can only get 2 right now
> 
> ...


Thank you !!!! The Jack Diesel used was a very nice gal !!!! Nice structure, and was really sour/fuel on the nose. A friend of mine is growing some of that cross at the moment, I think he is at 4 weeks flower. I will see about getting some pics.

It's tough fer me to pick as well......lol.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 18, 2019)

Ended up going with the fire alien f2 and blue lotus f2. Excited to pop some of these.

Edit. Fuck it grabbed white x fire og as well.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 18, 2019)

Well fuck... Everything I wanted sold out before I could hit order


----------



## rudyson (Jul 18, 2019)

Managed to get my hands on the fire alien and sssdh...man these are selling out fast


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2019)

wow,Fire Alien went fast


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Well fuck... Everything I wanted sold out before I could hit order


Same lol 
I have officially never managed to catch a drop . I swear it is my internet connection.

Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you !!!! The Jack Diesel used was a very nice gal !!!! Nice structure, and was really sour/fuel on the nose. A friend of mine is growing some of that cross at the moment, I think he is at 4 weeks flower. I will see about getting some pics.
> 
> It's tough fer me to pick as well......lol.


i couldnt decide so i went ahead and got all 3 lol


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jul 18, 2019)

I missed out on the ancient og but snagged last pack of blue lotus f2.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 18, 2019)

Missed the banana og fire cookies. Keep us posted on that DCSE drop useful! Thanks


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Same lol
> I have officially never managed to catch a drop . I swear it is my internet connection.
> 
> Cheers


you gotta start refreshing the page 5 minutes before the drop starts

i noticed that most of the time the new strains will be up 2-3 minutes before the drop 

i was able to add the strains i got to my cart at 2:58 east coast time


----------



## althor (Jul 18, 2019)

Well shit, only things I wanted sold out instantly. Looks like I will just be saving money this time.


----------



## althor (Jul 18, 2019)

althor said:


> Yep, I am in the middle of the country that has been getting rained on for the past several days due to tropical storm Barry. Had to order a mini dehumidifier since I have several plants in the last week and full thick buds. Unfortunately it seems too small. It is getting water out of the air, but I am still around 60% humidity with it. Should have gone larger but it was advertised for 12x10. I am using it in a 4x4.


And to follow this up, just chunked a huge main cola covered in mold..


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 18, 2019)

althor said:


> And to follow this up, just chunked a huge main cola covered in mold..


Nooooo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2019)

althor said:


> Yep, I am in the middle of the country that has been getting rained on for the past several days due to tropical storm Barry. Had to order a mini dehumidifier since I have several plants in the last week and full thick buds. Unfortunately it seems too small. It is getting water out of the air, but I am still around 60% humidity with it. Should have gone larger but it was advertised for 12x10. I am using it in a 4x4.


Wish i had just that problem... High dry heat is what i have and no proper way to ventilate my cloest cause im not supposed to be doing this so i cant go reconstructing someone else's property and i cant seem to be doing anything that even hints at being illegal... If i buy a carbon filter and fan,what would be the way to make it work without tearing up the place???


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 18, 2019)

bummed i didn't get the ancient x tranquil but I will tell myself I don't need more seeds.


----------



## althor (Jul 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wish i had just that problem... High dry heat is what i have and no proper way to ventilate my cloest cause im not supposed to be doing this so i cant go reconstructing someone else's property and i cant seem to be doing anything that even hints at being illegal... If i buy a carbon filter and fan,what would be the way to make it work without tearing up the place???


Without tearing up the place is an issue. If I am in a closet I have a 6 inch hole going up into the attic and exhaust through a carbon filter in the attic. Of course, it is super easy to patch a ceiling, especially if it is a popcorn ceiling. If you are really careful you can cut out the 6 inch circle leaving the circle intact. rim the inside of that piece with something like duct tape. If you need to cover the hole, you can just insert the 6 inch piece back.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 18, 2019)

You buncha bastids grabbed every thing I was interested in before I could find the time while at work to place a order! No more drops during the work week damn it! 

Hope you all get monster plants that put you in trim jail for at least a week


----------



## althor (Jul 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the list of gear that is packed up and will ship out in the mornin.
> 
> 5- fire alien f2 select
> 6- orange cookies x phantom cookies
> ...


 As quick as it went, I am going to say Fire Alien is something people (including myself) would like to see more of in the future.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jul 18, 2019)

althor said:


> And to follow this up, just chunked a huge main cola covered in mold..


You're not alone, I clipped one moldy yesterday, ssdd x jabba's stash. Like a gut punch. RIP.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 18, 2019)

Got my donation in. Thanks useful! You are a true blessing to your friend, that is for sure. Stay safe everyone, as much as I like fundraisers like these, we don’t need anymore!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 18, 2019)

By the time I put my credit card in, the Ancient OG was gone, dang!

Just gonna have to make do with GG4 x Chocolate Diesel, lol!


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 18, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> By the time I put my credit card in, the Ancient OG was gone, dang!
> 
> Just gonna have to make do with GG4 x Chocolate Diesel, lol!


Not going to name other seed sellers or breeders but some guys do have a nice set up......like after you add to cart you have so many minutes to check out or it go’s back in the mix for someone else. It also prevents stuff like what you mentioned from happening. But.....that is life. Those GG4 will surely be fire!


----------



## Stage420 (Jul 18, 2019)

High folks. These beans moved so quick.
I had to settle for The White x Fire OG.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

*A huge THANK YOU to everyone that made a purchase!!!!! You folks rock!!!!!!*


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 18, 2019)

Yeah I was late to the game and only got phantom Cookies x orange cookies but I’m proud of all the donors as it is a very good cause . Stay safe everyone


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Yeah I was late to the game and only got phantom Cookies x orange cookies but I’m proud of all the donors as it is a very good cause . Stay safe everyone


Thanks man!!! It is an amazing thing when folks get together and support a fellow brother in arms so to speak.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2019)

althor said:


> Without tearing up the place is an issue. If I am in a closet I have a 6 inch hole going up into the attic and exhaust through a carbon filter in the attic. Of course, it is super easy to patch a ceiling, especially if it is a popcorn ceiling. If you are really careful you can cut out the 6 inch circle leaving the circle intact. rim the inside of that piece with something like duct tape. If you need to cover the hole, you can just insert the 6 inch piece back.


Ooooooooooweeeee!!! I like that idea!!! Might try it... Or ill quit being lazy and go get my 4x4 and set it upby my bedroom window and be done with it...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

feva said:


> I havent been around much. Just making sure I didnt miss any word on the Moroccan Gold.


I almost fergot to touch base on this, this project is on hold, but progressing. Ya see , I dropped all 24 seeds I had to do this. They must be older seeds because only like 8 popped, and there was only 4 strong ones in the bunch. Those 4 turned out to be ladies........lol. Have no fear....I trimmed them gals back and called out to my buddy Boston Bob, the fella who sent the originals. He sent me 27 more, and i'm gonna send all of em fer a swim.I just got em today, they will go fer a swim tomorrow.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 18, 2019)

Tranquil chocolate. Short. Topped 4th node. We’ll see what happens as times progresses. First time using coast of Maine stonington blend, and they been in it since seed straight out of bag. No added perlite. Nothing at all. Had some high ph drift for some reason. Still getting a feel for it.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 18, 2019)

Update: 

Day 16 since flip, BBnC born 4/15/19:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2019)

when does the next vaulted fundraising list come out ? Only couple packs left and it hasn’t been 8 hrs those prime packs didn’t even last 5 min,well done .

I’m ready to see the encore list


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 18, 2019)

I grabbed the last pack of GG4 x Chocolate Diesel. Also got Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel. 
Thanks Useful.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> when does the next vaulted fundraising list come out ? Only couple packs left and it hasn’t been 8 hrs those prime packs didn’t even last 5 min,well done .
> 
> I’m ready to see the encore list


I'm unsure at the moment,i'm floored by the support, unbelievable what has transpired today.



Spondylo Grow said:


> I grabbed the last pack of GG4 x Chocolate Diesel. Also got Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel.
> Thanks Useful.


You are thankin me??? WOW!!! Thank you!!! I will say again that I can't believe the way this went down. I am just floored actually.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm unsure at the moment,i'm floored by the support, unbelievable what has transpired today.
> 
> 
> You are thankin me??? WOW!!! Thank you!!! I will say again that I can't believe the way this went down. I am just floored actually.


Kindness will take you a long way, and there’s no shortage of it from you.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Kindness will take you a long way, and there’s no shortage of it from you.


I have no response...............


----------



## blowerme (Jul 19, 2019)

Was working but got a pack of gg4xchoc diesel. Glad I watch this forum! Cant wait to get them in the ground. Thanks!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2019)

I hope you KEEP MAKING THE GG4 X CD!!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hope you KEEP MAKING THE GG4 X CD!!!


I'd like to second that notion. I couldn't help, but snag a pack of the Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel. I'd really like to shake things up in SoCal with some help from Useful. Glad the sale was a great success! Best of luck to your friend, Useful. And thank you for the opportunity to grow out some top-notch genetics once again, without having to take out a loan. Much love.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 19, 2019)

Banana OG s1 has begun to take over the tent. She’s a big girl. @Grower899 @Featherartist , what’s her stretch like?


----------



## pthobson (Jul 19, 2019)

Younger tranquil chocolate (#2) gonna keep her smaller


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 19, 2019)

Help!! I really want to pop more beans, but I don’t have any room. What to do..... hm.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 19, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Help!! I really want to pop more beans, but I don’t have any room. What to do..... hm.


Get a small tent with 135 w qb and put two in lol


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Get a small tent with 135 w qb and put two in lol


I already have 2 tents going hahah. Ah well, my autos have 30 days left... not sure what all I’m gonna grow. I have a stupid amount of beans. I know I’ll definitely be doing G.S. Cookies by Humboldt, and I’m gonna have to do ‘91 Oranges at some point since mine hermied.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I'd like to second that notion. I couldn't help, but snag a pack of the Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel. I'd really like to shake things up in SoCal with some help from Useful. Glad the sale was a great success! Best of luck to your friend, Useful. And thank you for the opportunity to grow out some top-notch genetics once again, without having to take out a loan. Much love.


Thinking about moving to Pomona or Rancho Cucamonga... Wherever my brother lives out there... Cost of living is waaayyy different than Ohio's thats for sure!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Get a small tent with 135 w qb and put two in lol


Buy a shed,free up some closet space,whatever... You must feed the thirst!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Buy a shed,free up some closet space,whatever... You must feed the thirst!!!


I actually have a bigger tent. Next run hoping to move into it, adding another HLG 260w QB v2. So two of those in 4x4. Would like to build a frame myself and split up the boards for better coverage when I do this.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Banana OG s1 has begun to take over the tent. She’s a big girl. @Grower899 @Featherartist , what’s her stretch like?


Nice plants man. The first one I put in didn't stretch very much, but it was having issues at the time. Next 2 only been in a week or so, but both have already stretched twice as much as the #1.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Banana OG s1 has begun to take over the tent. She’s a big girl. @Grower899 @Featherartist , what’s her stretch like?


That looks JUST LIKE my 2x2X3!!! With the lone GG4 x CD...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I actually have a bigger tent. Next run hoping to move into it, adding another HLG 260w QB v2. So two of those in 4x4. Would like to build a frame myself and split up the boards for better coverage when I do this.


I have a 4x4 as well... Just don't have the room for it right now...


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 19, 2019)

I have acquired some Bannana Kush S1's. I see people in this thread mention Bannana OG S1's. Is there 2 different strains or is it being accidentally confused?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I have acquired some Bannana Kush S1's. I see people in this thread mention Bannana OG S1's. Is there 2 different strains or is it being accidentally confused?


My apologies, It is Banana OG as I reversed the OrgnKid cut. Note to self, no rippin bong hits of hash when makin labels..........lol.


----------



## blowerme (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm not sure who all has useful seeds. Anyone know where I can get bag of oranges?


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 19, 2019)

Update: Day 17 of Flower, BBnC

     

Plant on the right is in organic soil. Plant on the left is in coco with inert nutes.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2019)

blowerme said:


> I'm not sure who all has useful seeds. Anyone know where I can get bag of oranges?


Dc Seed Exchange has some packs left.


DocofRock said:


> Update: Day 17 of Flower, BBnC
> 
> View attachment 4367344 View attachment 4367345 View attachment 4367346 View attachment 4367347 View attachment 4367348
> 
> Plant on the right is in organic soil. Plant on the left is in coco with inert nutes.


Yeah buddy!!! Lookin good man.


----------



## blowerme (Jul 19, 2019)

Awesome useful thanks. Been reading a lot lately on your seeds. The way these guys talk and the price, cant wait to try them!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Awesome useful thanks. Been reading a lot lately on your seeds. The way these guys talk and the price, cant wait to try them!


You're welcome, thank's a bunch fer the support.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey @CoB_nUt . How’s your useful plants doing? Can’t remember which ones you had running.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hey @CoB_nUt . How’s your useful plants doing? Can’t remember which ones you had running.


I think he is growing some fire. I know he running BBnC


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 20, 2019)

I see some post talking about QB's and I am using useful seeds in 2 gallon smart pots. I have a 2'x2'x2' small tent for seedlings.What we would be the correct Qb to get? Thanks






*Edit for spelling cause I'm slow


----------



## pthobson (Jul 20, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I see some post talking about QB's and I am using useful seeds in 2 gallon smart pots. I have a 2'x2'x2' small tent for seedlings.What we would be the correct Qb to get? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it’s just for seedlings the 100 watt or 65 watt even would work


----------



## barry smith (Jul 20, 2019)

What rules were violated so I do not violated same rules


----------



## pthobson (Jul 20, 2019)

barry smith said:


> What rules were violated so I do not violated same rules


What are you talking about? Did I miss something?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hey @CoB_nUt . How’s your useful plants doing? Can’t remember which ones you had running.


Hey @pthobson, They are still vegging along.Too big to put in flower right now,so I'm holding them back by pruning and topping.
I have 3x H.A. OG x Choc Diesal and 1 Banana Kush x GG right now.
The 3 H.A. OG x Choc D's were transplanted into a 7 gal tuff tub,all three in the tub.They were going to go into flower 2 weeks ago,but would've been shaded out by bigger plants already flowering.
I'm gonna take clones of both strains soon and just run them from aerocloner to a F&D tote right to flower no veg. Instead of cramming the seed mom's in the flower tent.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 20, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I think he is growing some fire. I know he running BBnC


Haven't got the BBnCs......yet.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hey @pthobson, They are still vegging along.Too big to put in flower right now,so I'm holding them back by pruning and topping.
> I have 3x H.A. OG x Choc Diesal and 1 Banana Kush x GG right now.
> The 3 H.A. OG x Choc D's were transplanted into a 7 gal tuff tub,all three in the tub.They were going to go into flower 2 weeks ago,but would've been shaded out by bigger plants already flowering.
> I'm gonna take clones of both strains soon and just run them from aerocloner to a F&D tote right to flower no veg. Instead of cramming the seed mom's in the flower tent.


I love haog. sounds like an awesome cross. bet its gonna stink something fierce.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> If it’s just for seedlings the 100 watt or 65 watt even would work


You can do a full grow with a qb100... Welcome to Frank's Forest... 2 forum stompers,1 GG4 x CD,1 OC x CD...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 20, 2019)

One more... See the qb 100??? It gets the job done...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 20, 2019)

anybody else go check out JBC or whatever seedbank you like, get frustrated that you cant pick out just 2 or 3 packs, and then just x out only to return the next day to do the same damn thing? Do I want sunset sherbert, 92 skunk? BOO or cookies?? too many choices and its not even like its a bodhi page, lol. ITS ALL TOO GOOD, DAMN YOU AND YOUR GOOD SEEDS!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 20, 2019)

also, I've ended up with 3 packs of NDN guy stuff, so if anybody needs any or is interested in a trade, lemme know. I've only got it in veg right now, actually flower but flipped less than a week ago. However I grew out the ASS x xmas tree bud cross, and its drying now, but it smells SO SO PINEY compared to regular ASS I've grown out before. 

@Useful Seeds do you remember if any of the ASS's you were working with had the super lemon smell to them? My favorite of all the ASS i grew out was equally skunky and lemony.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> anybody else go check out JBC or whatever seedbank you like, get frustrated that you cant pick out just 2 or 3 packs, and then just x out only to return the next day to do the same damn thing? Do I want sunset sherbert, 92 skunk? BOO or cookies?? too many choices and its not even like its a bodhi page, lol. ITS ALL TOO GOOD, DAMN YOU AND YOUR GOOD SEEDS!!!


Hahahahahaha!!!! That's TUFF!!!!! lol. Thanks a bunch my friend!!!


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jul 20, 2019)

Whoa, there's a blue tiger that I don't about. What's the lowdown? I might need to start rubbing some nickels together.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> also, I've ended up with 3 packs of NDN guy stuff, so if anybody needs any or is interested in a trade, lemme know. I've only got it in veg right now, actually flower but flipped less than a week ago. However I grew out the ASS x xmas tree bud cross, and its drying now, but it smells SO SO PINEY compared to regular ASS I've grown out before.
> 
> @Useful Seeds do you remember if any of the ASS's you were working with had the super lemon smell to them? My favorite of all the ASS i grew out was equally skunky and lemony.


The ASS cut I was gifted has no lemon smell, kinda funky, my old nose has issues at times.lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 20, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Whoa, there's a blue tiger that I don't about. What's the lowdown? I might need to start rubbing some nickels together.


I don't know what you are talkin about. CRAP!!! I edited it out of my post because I decided I didn't want to spoil the surprise......lol. I am plannin on releasing the Blue Tiger f2 select after I myself run em and see whats up. The cross is Sin City's Blue Power x Bodhi's Tiger Milk.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I don't know what you are talkin about. CRAP!!! I edited it out of my post because I decided I didn't want to spoil the surprise......lol. I am plannin on releasing the Blue Tiger f2 select after I myself run em and see whats up. The cross is Sin City's Blue Power x Bodhi's Tiger Milk.


I will def need the blue tiger


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jul 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I don't know what you are talkin about. CRAP!!! I edited it out of my post because I decided I didn't want to spoil the surprise......lol. I am plannin on releasing the Blue Tiger f2 select after I myself run em and see whats up. The cross is Sin City's Blue Power x Bodhi's Tiger Milk.


Lol! I had a moment of "how high am I?" Nah...not that much yet.
Sorry I was in right spot at the right time.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jul 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I actually have a bigger tent. Next run hoping to move into it, adding another HLG 260w QB v2. So two of those in 4x4. Would like to build a frame myself and split up the boards for better coverage when I do this.


damn moving into it.... Thats passion.. lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 20, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Lol! I had a moment of "how high am I?" Nah...not that much yet.
> Sorry I was in right spot at the right time.


Hahahaha!!! It's not, how high are you.......it's hi how are you......lol

All good my man, cat out of the bag gives folks somethin to look forward to I reckon.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jul 20, 2019)

useful? Any strain specifics for your chem91 cross with choc diesel? Feeding. PH. ect.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 20, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> damn moving into it.... Thats passion.. lol


I’d live in the tent if I could, love it for real. Beautiful seeing something transform, especially with fire genetics. I realize some of you all doing way bigger things but I can guarantee my passion is just as strong.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 20, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Awesome useful thanks. Been reading a lot lately on your seeds. The way these guys talk and the price, cant wait to try them!


Bag of oranges


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 21, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> damn moving into it.... Thats passion.. lol


I'd sleep in my tent if it was big enough... I've just set it back up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> One more... See the qb 100??? It gets the job done...View attachment 4367746


Lets keep in mind that the tent is a 2x2x3...


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Bag of oranges


Looks like you got a cpl different phenos there of the BOO. My green pheno was an absolute orangy terpy stinker. Not that the ones with fade dont, but it was extrodinary on the green pheno in my limited experience. Great looking flowers!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Looks like you got a cpl different phenos there of the BOO. My green pheno was an absolute orangy terpy stinker. Not that the ones with fade dont, but it was extrodinary on the green pheno in my limited experience. Great looking flowers!


Funny you say that ..my green one did not have much smell , but the dark one with great color fade smelled straight up stronge orange peels


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

MIRedBuds said:


> Bag of oranges


dam good made and lookers of them 2 plants.is that a picture of bag of oranges on the rite?that plant has or looks like its got close nodes and that's the kind of plants I like to grow for they put out the weight.usufull hit it out of the ball park in a dam good way on that one.jmo


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 21, 2019)

Another BOO for y'all!

27 days from flip. I had to clean her up a bit. She was way too thick with leaves, had to get some air in there, I could hardly breath just looking at her.

It can get in the upper 80's F in there, and you can see a bit of tacoing, but I've seen worse, lol! She seems to take everything I've thrown at her in stride, been a dream to grow, so far.

Resin rails are beginning to build.

She must be one of the greenies, but there is a definite smell of orange when the tent is opened. Maybe more like zest? My nose smells badly, lol!

She continues to impress.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 21, 2019)

Ive noticed that a lot of the BOO seem to be the classical main spear, but the [ASS x BoO] is producing some serious bush and squatty plants (which have leaves and stems which smell like fresh oranges)? Contemplating toping em in order to remove the apical dominance and try to get them to branch out more. Any suggestions on what course of action to take @Useful Seeds?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 21, 2019)

Week 9 of flower update

I’m loving this Tranquil Chocolate. I’m pretty sure I only gave this plant nutrients once or twice and it’s still green af.




Blueberries N Chocolate on the other hand I should have been feeding nutrients more regularly and also she needs some major support. I now know for the future but she will probably go another two weeks


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 21, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> useful? Any strain specifics for your chem91 cross with choc diesel? Feeding. PH. ect.


I'd say feel a lil less to start and let em tell ya what they want, easier to add more than take away. And keep the PH in the tolerable range.


FlakeyFoont said:


> Another BOO for y'all!
> 
> 27 days from flip. I had to clean her up a bit. She was way too thick with leaves, had to get some air in there, I could hardly breath just looking at her.
> 
> ...


Look at that big lady!!!!! Nice!!!!


BDGrows said:


> Ive noticed that a lot of the BOO seem to be the classical main spear, but the [ASS x BoO] is producing some serious bush and squatty plants (which have leaves and stems which smell like fresh oranges)? Contemplating toping em in order to remove the apical dominance and try to get them to branch out more. Any suggestions on what course of action to take @Useful Seeds?


Get to toppin.....lol. That's what I would do.


AlienAthena said:


> Week 9 of flower update
> 
> I’m loving this Tranquil Chocolate. I’m pretty sure I only gave this plant nutrients once or twice and it’s still green af.
> View attachment 4368070
> ...


Whoa, that Tranquil Chocolate is gettin some frost on her!!!! Flowers look pretty dense as well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 21, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’d live in the tent if I could, love it for real. Beautiful seeing something transform, especially with fire genetics. I realize some of you all doing way bigger things but I can guarantee my passion is just as strong.


You and i are going to get along perfectly!!! I know my passion is SUPER STRONG!!!


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Whoa, that Tranquil Chocolate is gettin some frost on her!!!! Flowers look pretty dense as well.


Yes omg the flowers are SO dense. I’ve been kicking myself for simply not putting it outside and letting it veg longer for a more bountiful harvest. Luckily I have 5 more seeds for fall/winter grow. I can already tell it will be my favorite


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jul 21, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’d live in the tent if I could, love it for real. Beautiful seeing something transform, especially with fire genetics. I realize some of you all doing way bigger things but I can guarantee my passion is just as strong.


Without question...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 21, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Another BOO for y'all!
> 
> 27 days from flip. I had to clean her up a bit. She was way too thick with leaves, had to get some air in there, I could hardly breath just looking at her.
> 
> ...


Wow those are looking killer , gonna be some big chunky buds .. beautiful plants


----------



## pthobson (Jul 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hey @pthobson, They are still vegging along.Too big to put in flower right now,so I'm holding them back by pruning and topping.
> I have 3x H.A. OG x Choc Diesal and 1 Banana Kush x GG right now.
> The 3 H.A. OG x Choc D's were transplanted into a 7 gal tuff tub,all three in the tub.They were going to go into flower 2 weeks ago,but would've been shaded out by bigger plants already flowering.
> I'm gonna take clones of both strains soon and just run them from aerocloner to a F&D tote right to flower no veg. Instead of cramming the seed mom's in the flower tent.


Nice man I’m sure you’re doing them justice. All of your plants always look amazing


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 22, 2019)

Good afternoon Useful Fam! Just wanted to run my girls by you and ask for some input as well. I’m 20 days since 12/12, and my soil plant (right) seems to be quite light green. I’ll post pics here, the plant looks healthy otherwise. Just wondering what you all thought? Nitrogen deficiency? Something else? Normal? I’m in Living Soil/organics on that plant.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 22, 2019)

I've had 7 of the 30 double dipped strawberries refuse to pop on me with my usual setup, paper towel method, 75ish degrees, total darkness. Usually get 98-100% success rate. I've dropped the stubborn seven into a shot glass of water as a last ditch attempt, although they sank. Crossing my fingers though.


----------



## THT (Jul 22, 2019)

Little update on tranquil chocolate 
So far really impressed with the looks and smells, smaller bud structure on all three as compared to my other current strains. these plants are more about quality than quantity.


----------



## THT (Jul 22, 2019)

One more observation about the TC strain, they drink less than any plant I've ever grown. three 5 foot plants in a single 5 gallon bucket and together they drink less than 2 cups of water per day..


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 22, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Good afternoon Useful Fam! Just wanted to run my girls by you and ask for some input as well. I’m 20 days since 12/12, and my soil plant (right) seems to be quite light green. I’ll post pics here, the plant looks healthy otherwise. Just wondering what you all thought? Nitrogen deficiency? Something else? Normal? I’m in Living Soil/organics on that plant.
> 
> View attachment 4368468 View attachment 4368469 View attachment 4368470


Looks to me as if they need some food.


Aheadatime said:


> I've had 7 of the 30 double dipped strawberries refuse to pop on me with my usual setup, paper towel method, 75ish degrees, total darkness. Usually get 98-100% success rate. I've dropped the stubborn seven into a shot glass of water as a last ditch attempt, although they sank. Crossing my fingers though.


Them sinkin is a good sign, but I want ya to keep me up to date on this. If they don't go, I wanna know so I can replace em.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 22, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Good afternoon Useful Fam! Just wanted to run my girls by you and ask for some input as well. I’m 20 days since 12/12, and my soil plant (right) seems to be quite light green. I’ll post pics here, the plant looks healthy otherwise. Just wondering what you all thought? Nitrogen deficiency? Something else? Normal? I’m in Living Soil/organics on that plant.
> 
> View attachment 4368468 View attachment 4368469 View attachment 4368470


I think shes saying FEED ME FEED ME!! 

lol looking good tho bud.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 22, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I think shes saying FEED ME FEED ME!!
> 
> lol looking good tho bud.


Roger that. Hmmmm. Let me figure something out here. Here’s some updated pics:


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 22, 2019)

Next crop getting wet...


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 22, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Next crop getting wet...View attachment 4368620


Oh i like the variety you have soaking. The Black Bananas from Hesien look interesting, altho hes a hard chap to support lol. I was tempted to grab some of his Sunday Driver s1 but never bothered yet.

Chocolate Pie is on my short list of future strain buys.

I hope you find the fire.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Looks to me as if they need some food.
> 
> Them sinkin is a good sign, but I want ya to keep me up to date on this. If they don't go, I wanna know so I can replace em.


What did i tell you???? USEFUL WILL MAKE IT RIGHT IF IT AIN'T RIGHT!!!


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 22, 2019)

DDS week 4.5
 
Another DDS week 4.5
 
Tranquil Tester. Week 3. She’s with 2 DDS and a Chem Cookie trip.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2019)

No pics, 'cause they're under HPS, but at 47 days past flip, I couldn't be more pleased with the DDS. Easy to supercrop to control height, resulting in a nice canopy of solid golf ball tops. One plant, in fact, is giving off a strawberry scent. I wasn't looking for it...just happened to get a nose full, and said " ....hey.....I smell strawberries!". Pics at chop.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No pics, 'cause they're under HPS, but at 47 days past flip, I couldn't be more pleased with the DDS. Easy to supercrop to control height, resulting in a nice canopy of solid golf ball tops. One plant, in fact, is giving off a strawberry scent. I wasn't looking for it...just happened to get a nose full, and said " ....hey.....I smell strawberries!". Pics at chop.


SWEET!!!! I love the strawberry scent, I hope it remains.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 23, 2019)

Little update: 

I’ve given the soil BBnC plant some AACT with a light dose of Thrive.N and some alfalfa to see if I can’t get her to green up just a bit more. Regardless, flowers are growing in size for sure. 

     

Gelat.OG:
 

Grape Walker Kush Auto:
 

Critical 2+ Auto, surviving in light of some issues:


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 23, 2019)

Blaze_it_panda has some stardawg f3 and dream cookies, check IG if anyone lookin

Edited for “these are useful seeds”


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2019)

what was the answer per the request on the firealien?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> what was the answer per the request on the firealien?


I got NO response brother, I emailed him as well, got nothin man.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2019)

bout as polite as a request could get, that's for sure. imho


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> bout as polite as a request could get, that's for sure. imho


Right!!! It's alright though, I have permission from some other folks, pretty exciting stuff actually.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Right!!! It's alright though, I have permission from some other folks, pretty exciting stuff actually.


your hippy vibe and lack of big ego stroking, along with compassion is way refreshing these days, sir. I must say.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> your hippy vibe and lack of big ego stroking, along with compassion is way refreshing these days, sir. I must say.


I really appreciate that man, thank you.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 23, 2019)

Tranquil Choc tester. 4.5 weeks, 
orange hairs already??
 
Compared to DDS of same time


----------



## blowerme (Jul 24, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Roger that. Hmmmm. Let me figure something out here. Here’s some updated pics:
> 
> View attachment 4368566 View attachment 4368567 View attachment 4368568 View attachment 4368569 View attachment 4368570 View attachment 4368571 View attachment 4368572


Do you have a double net for your screen? It looks like you have smaller squares then bigger squares on top. Does that make it easier?


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 24, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Do you have a double net for your screen? It looks like you have smaller squares then bigger squares on top. Does that make it easier?


They are indeed different sizes. TBH, I didn’t use the nets as optimally as I could have. That said, the setup has been working well enough. I’m still a newb grower, learning as I go.


----------



## rudyson (Jul 24, 2019)

I blinked and missed the rare bhodi strains. lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 24, 2019)

The TC testers after 18 days of 10/14. They were just just caged, and had a few necks snapped.













They are a bit different. They get the same grub, but one keeps loosing it's lower fans, and has distorted, pinched, brownish bud sites... all on the lowers, and yes, I should get some pics of that.

The other has none of that.

The stems are very crushable for scropping... not hollow, but seem like it.

Temps are in the mid 80's, RH 50-55. 

Feeds pH 5.6-6.0, RH 45-55%

I fooked up, and left the clone/seedling cabinet door off for 2x separate nights. It's right next to the plant on the table... we know how to stress test, lol!


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 24, 2019)

All the seeds did their pollywog imitation, and are now in rapid rooters.

Germination times:
Ancient OG - 2 seeds @24 hr - 1 seed @36 hrs
Sour Strawberry Gelato - 3 seeds @18 hrs
Chocolate Pie - 1 seed @18 hrs
Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel - 1 seed @44 hrs


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 24, 2019)

rudyson said:


> I blinked and missed the rare bhodi strains. lol


hoping @Useful Seeds got some and will make some babies for us all to buy.

Edit: or freebies with purchase? Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 24, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> All the seeds did their pollywog imitation, and are now in rapid rooters.
> 
> Germination times:
> Ancient OG - 2 seeds @24 hr - 1 seed @36 hrs
> ...


Yeah man!!! Cool deal, thanks a bunch fer postin that!!!! And I thank you fer the support!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 24, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> hoping @Useful Seeds got some and will make some babies for us all to buy.
> 
> Edit: or freebies with purchase? Lol


I do have some other stuff for the fundraiser, just tryin to figure out how to handle it. I really can't ask @JBCSeeds to do it again. Think about it, the guy handled a 66 pack fundraiser drop, shipped em all with speed, while handling normal business,and did it all just to help.

I do have some Ancient OG stuff, Ancient OG f3 select, Star Dawg f2 x Ancient OG f2,Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip x Ancient OG f2, Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG f2, .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have some other stuff for the fundraiser, just tryin to figure out how to handle it. I really can't ask @JBCSeeds to do it again. Think about it, the guy handled a 66 pack fundraiser drop, shipped em all with speed, while handling normal business,and did it all just to help.
> 
> I do have some Ancient OG stuff, Ancient OG f3 select, Star Dawg f2 x Ancient OG f2,Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip x Ancient OG f2, Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG f2, .


Sounds delicious


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have some other stuff for the fundraiser, just tryin to figure out how to handle it. I really can't ask @JBCSeeds to do it again. Think about it, the guy handled a 66 pack fundraiser drop, shipped em all with speed, while handling normal business,and did it all just to help.
> 
> I do have some Ancient OG stuff, Ancient OG f3 select, Star Dawg f2 x Ancient OG f2,Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip x Ancient OG f2, Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG f2, .


That ancient OG is lookin mighty good...


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Them sinkin is a good sign, but I want ya to keep me up to date on this. If they don't go, I wanna know so I can replace em.



They never popped  And 2 of the 23 seem to be stalled out/runts. I'm still very excited to pheno hunt the other 21. I haven't pheno hunted fem packs in a long while, it'll be nice to know I don't need to fill the canopy with other clones after culling males.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 25, 2019)

Aheadatime said:


> They never popped  And 2 of the 23 seem to be stalled out/runts. I'm still very excited to pheno hunt the other 21. I haven't pheno hunted fem packs in a long while, it'll be nice to know I don't need to fill the canopy with other clones after culling males.


I had 70% germ rate on the fem beans as well using the same method. I even tried to score em to get them to go but to no avail. But, 70% germ rate isnt awful.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 25, 2019)

Day 25 since flip

Blueberries and chocolate

Stem rub on most of them gives off strong sweet berry smell. they are stacking up nice now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 25 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and chocolate
> 
> Stem rub on most of them gives off strong sweet berry smell. they are stacking up nice now.


Ooooooooweeeeee!!!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 25, 2019)

Banana OG not liking me right now. Two tranquil chocolates perfect however.

I’ve had perfect germination though with useful gear. I did kill one however, dropping it and breaking tap root when putting into soil lol

In shot glass of tap water for usually around twelve hours (until they sink when touched barely) and then into moist paper towel inside ziploc bag with a breath of air and sealed on top of Xbox one on a plate.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 25 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and chocolate
> 
> Stem rub on most of them gives off strong sweet berry smell. they are stacking up nice now.


Looks fookin killer


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 26, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Banana OG not liking me right now. Two tranquil chocolates perfect however.
> 
> I’ve had perfect germination though with useful gear. I did kill one however, dropping it and breaking tap root when putting into soil lol
> 
> In shot glass of tap water for usually around twelve hours (until they sink when touched barely) and then into moist paper towel inside ziploc bag with a breath of air and sealed on top of Xbox one on a plate.


My Banana Kush didn't like me either. It took 92 hrs to germ. 4 days to pop out of the coco. Then sat there for 4 days with no growth at all. Then for 4 days it grew out only the first true leaves. They looked just like Quaking Aspen leafs. By then it was way behind all the other plants. Then it decided it was done playing around, caught up and passed the other plants in 1 wk.
 
32" tall, day 28


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 26, 2019)

Chocolate Diesel - 31" - day 28

 
CD - top view


Bag of Oranges - 21" - day 28


BOO starting to frost


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jul 26, 2019)

Loving the vigor in this Banana Kush pheno. I started with 3, culled one, one snapped in hail & high winds but this one held up to everything thrown at it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2019)

DOUBLE DAMN! looked 2 days ago, BOO was in stock at jbc. went to the post office, made money into internet money, put internet money into my internet wallet, went to go buy, and OUT OF STOCK! 

May whoever bought that last pack find themselves in a week long trim jail! thats probably the worst thing I feel comfortable wishing on them, lol. Or, I guess it could also possibly maybe somehwat be my fault for sleeping. Is there gonna be more of those babies?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2019)

Aheadatime said:


> They never popped  And 2 of the 23 seem to be stalled out/runts. I'm still very excited to pheno hunt the other 21. I haven't pheno hunted fem packs in a long while, it'll be nice to know I don't need to fill the canopy with other clones after culling males.


Hit me up buddy.


BDGrows said:


> I had 70% germ rate on the fem beans as well using the same method. I even tried to score em to get them to go but to no avail. But, 70% germ rate isnt awful.


I'd rather see 100%-90%, 


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> DOUBLE DAMN! looked 2 days ago, BOO was in stock at jbc. went to the post office, made money into internet money, put internet money into my internet wallet, went to go buy, and OUT OF STOCK!
> 
> May whoever bought that last pack find themselves in a week long trim jail! thats probably the worst thing I feel comfortable wishing on them, lol. Or, I guess it could also possibly maybe somehwat be my fault for sleeping. Is there gonna be more of those babies?


I have more, just have to wait for him to place an order.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> DOUBLE DAMN! looked 2 days ago, BOO was in stock at jbc. went to the post office, made money into internet money, put internet money into my internet wallet, went to go buy, and OUT OF STOCK!
> 
> May whoever bought that last pack find themselves in a week long trim jail! thats probably the worst thing I feel comfortable wishing on them, lol. Or, I guess it could also possibly maybe somehwat be my fault for sleeping. Is there gonna be more of those babies?


If you're open to buying them somewhere else, DCSE has 8 in stock.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'd rather see 100%-90%,


I totally agree. Personally, though, I consider a 70% germ rate a success being that I am on the better side of the bell curve figuratively. If we're being completely honest, it's a 60$ pack, I don't expect it to be without flaws or a perfect pheno in every bean. But from what I'm seeing in the garden with the Appalachian skunk that have popped, the phenotypes, excluding fragrance, are damn near identical. Which is incredibly impressive and really reliving being that I dont have to manipulate much in my garden in order to get everything how I like it. There are 3 pheno's in the bunch that ive noticed. One is a really lankly and long internode one (looks like a blue dream type hybrid), a majority are a bushy squat tightly compacted indica, and one that is identical to the indica pheno, but is just beefier. Im really excited to see how that one turns out. When I rub the stems and leaves on her she smells like fresh orange zest with a bit of pungent skunk on the back end.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> DOUBLE DAMN! looked 2 days ago, BOO was in stock at jbc. went to the post office, made money into internet money, put internet money into my internet wallet, went to go buy, and OUT OF STOCK!
> 
> May whoever bought that last pack find themselves in a week long trim jail! thats probably the worst thing I feel comfortable wishing on them, lol. Or, I guess it could also possibly maybe somehwat be my fault for sleeping. Is there gonna be more of those babies?


 Useful has other good things...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful has other good things...


why do you say that with the ... at the end. I've probably got a dozen different packs of useful gear right now, and have certain gear in my crosshairs that I dont have yet. Thanks for the backhanded suggestion that I have no idea what I"m looking for though. YOu're a really fucking frustrating member of this community to communicate with.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2019)

HUGE shout out and thank you to @meangenefrommendocino for donating these packs towards the fundraiser for my friend. Good stuff fer sure!!!!!!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> why do you say that with the ... at the end. I've probably got a dozen different packs of useful gear right now, and have certain gear in my crosshairs that I dont have yet. Thanks for the backhanded suggestion that I have no idea what I"m looking for though. YOu're a really fucking frustrating member of this community to communicate with.


Is he the same guy who's was asking for handouts in the Bodhi thread weeks back?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> HUGE shout out and thank you to @meangenefrommendocino for donating these packs towards the fundraiser for my friend. Good stuff fer sure!!!!!!
> View attachment 4370217


That’s fucking cool ! I like me some mean gene his KUNG FU is strong .

You gonna p.o box the next round ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> HUGE shout out and thank you to @meangenefrommendocino for donating these packs towards the fundraiser for my friend. Good stuff fer sure!!!!!!
> View attachment 4370217


I have a pack up fer auction on IG right now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> why do you say that with the ... at the end. I've probably got a dozen different packs of useful gear right now, and have certain gear in my crosshairs that I dont have yet. Thanks for the backhanded suggestion that I have no idea what I"m looking for though. YOu're a really fucking frustrating member of this community to communicate with.


Hahaha!!! That's not what im trying to be. There,one period for you. Does that make you feel better? You don't even talk to me so how could what i say or do frustrate you? And then to curse at me as well? You have an enjoyable evening kind sir!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hahaha!!! That's not what im trying to be. There,one period for you. Does that make you feel better? You don't even talk to me so how could what i say or do frustrate you? And then to curse at me as well? You have an enjoyable evening kind sir!


I wasnt cursing at you, just I curse when i talk a lot in general. its okay. I know how to solve this.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Im leaving this thread... Peace out y'all!!!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 26, 2019)

Damn, disheartening a little to see the bickering over something so silly...

especially here.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im leaving this thread... Peace out y'all!!!


Don’t leave bro let’s work it out


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 26, 2019)

Puff puff pass


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 26, 2019)

Couch locked






NITTY COME BAAACK ACK ACK ACK


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 26, 2019)

I remember watching that. About 1/2 way through, I was hoping Shane would shoot that annoying kid. Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

GG4 x CD... Im posting pictures and that's it!!! Y'all have a great day!!! And im out this beeeyoch!!! Peace,love,and unity!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 27, 2019)

Put the toilet seat back up for the rest of us when your done

Edit: 1 love , 1 heart


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Put the toilet seat back up for the rest of us when your done
> 
> Edit: 1 love , 1 heart


You calling me a bitch??? WOW!!! So much for "spreading the love",huh people??? I haven't said one harsh word and people that have NO IDEA who I am take weak ass shots at me??? I could act REAL IGNORANT HERE BUT OTHER PEOPLE ARE DOING THAT... THIS BLACK MAN HAS A BETTER PLAN... I USED TO THINK THIS WAS THE BEST THREAD GOING,BUT THE WOOL HAS BEEN PULLED FROM OVER MY EYES...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im leaving this thread... Peace out y'all!!!


C’mon maaan ,no viticms here ,MANS GAME .

Edit: 1 love,1 heart ...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Is he the same guy who's was asking for handouts in the Bodhi thread weeks back?


Bitch,i dont need no handouts!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 27, 2019)

Dank Sinatra f2 Skunks n pine


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> C’mon maaan ,no viticms here ,MANS GAME .
> 
> Edit: 1 love,1 heart ...


Real men dont play games... Unless they're getting PAID FOR IT... YOU DONT KNOW MY STORY DUDE... IM TRYING TO BE A DIFFERENT WAY FROM WHAT IM USED TO... LESS CONFRONTATIONAL AND VIOLENT...I JUST WANT PEACE FOR EVERYONE BEFORE IT TURNS INTO ALL OUT WAR... AND THIS RIGHT HERE SEEMS TO BE HEADED FOR WAR!!! SO IM GONNA BE THE CIVILIZED ONE AND WALK AWAY...CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT I KNOW THE REAL DEAL HOLYFIELD...


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Real men dont play games... Unless they're getting PAID FOR IT... YOU DONT KNOW MY STORY DUDE... IM TRYING TO BE A DIFFERENT WAY FROM WHAT IM USED TO... LESS CONFRONTATIONAL AND VIOLENT...I JUST WANT PEACE FOR EVERYONE BEFORE IT TURNS INTO ALL OUT WAR... AND THIS RIGHT HERE SEEMS TO BE HEADED FOR WAR!!! SO IM GONNA BE THE CIVILIZED ONE AND WALK AWAY...CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT I KNOW THE REAL DEAL HOLYFIELD...


I'm not trying to change your mind, but you're an asset to this thread.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Real men dont play games... Unless they're getting PAID FOR IT... YOU DONT KNOW MY STORY DUDE... IM TRYING TO BE A DIFFERENT WAY FROM WHAT IM USED TO... LESS CONFRONTATIONAL AND VIOLENT...I JUST WANT PEACE FOR EVERYONE BEFORE IT TURNS INTO ALL OUT WAR... AND THIS RIGHT HERE SEEMS TO BE HEADED FOR WAR!!! SO IM GONNA BE THE CIVILIZED ONE AND WALK AWAY...CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT I KNOW THE REAL DEAL HOLYFIELD...


Your story you tell it .

But it’s kinda hard to follow after ... got you all spun up and you took your ball and went home .

Best wish to you on conquering your inner demons the struggle (caps lock on ) are real .


----------



## althor (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Bitch,i dont need no handouts!!!View attachment 4370424


Sorry Frank, but this is a bad post.

If I walked past that pile I would be tempted to reach in my pocket and drop some change into the hat.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 27, 2019)

Can we all respect useful and get back on topic? I think that’s the least we can do, goes without saying. I don’t think he would agree with what’s going on. For lack of better words, it’s stupid as hell.
Not to mention it’s a bad representation of his brand he has, and still is building.


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 27, 2019)

Here is Orange cookie x Chocolate diesel getting her fade on, and Sunshine daydream x Jabbas stash... thinking a little polyploid in this one. 6 weeks in flower.


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 27, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Can we all respect useful and get back on topic? I think that’s the least we can do, goes without saying. I don’t think he would agree with what’s going on. For lack of better words, it’s stupid as hell.
> Not to mention it’s a bad representation of his brand he has, and still is building.


I would share more but I am a bit shy. I know very little about growing. I haven't even been smoking for a year yet... My kids have me beat, but they taught me how... then I shared with my mom! Talk about life altering!!! My mother feels like she is living again!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Can we all respect useful and get back on topic? I think that’s the least we can do, goes without saying. I don’t think he would agree with what’s going on. For lack of better words, it’s stupid as hell.
> Not to mention it’s a bad representation of his brand he has, and still is building.


Absolutely... This only happens to me on this thread... I have BAD MOJO here all of a sudden...


----------



## Featherartist (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Absolutely... This only happens to me on this thread... I have BAD MOJO here all of a sudden...


When I click my link to this page it goes straight to page 63. My start in Useful thread began with Frank! I don't know you but I've followed you, missed you and wan't to welcome you back! I wanted to defend you because I too am a common.... dot dot dasher! Not really meant to imply anything other than an ongoing thought. Sorry I didn't step in Frank. I hope I didn't let you down. You don't need to prove anything except how much you respect Useful, and he already knows that.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> why do you say that with the ... at the end. I've probably got a dozen different packs of useful gear right now, and have certain gear in my crosshairs that I dont have yet. Thanks for the backhanded suggestion that I have no idea what I"m looking for though. YOu're a really fucking frustrating member of this community to communicate with.


That was totally uncalled for, especially in this thread.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

althor said:


> Sorry Frank, but this is a bad post.
> 
> If I walked past that pile I would be tempted to reach in my pocket and drop some change into the hat.


It was all i had in my pocket at the time!!! I could have threw my credit card down there too,but would that count???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> When I click my link to this page it goes straight to page 63. My start in Useful thread began with Frank! I don't know you but I've followed you, missed you and wan't to welcome you back! I wanted to defend you because I too am a common.... dot dot dasher! Not really meant to imply anything other than an ongoing thought. Sorry I didn't step in Frank. I hope I didn't let you down. You don't need to prove anything except how much you respect Useful, and he already knows that.


The good old dayz...


----------



## pthobson (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Absolutely... This only happens to me on this thread... I have BAD MOJO here all of a sudden...


Just stick around man, it ain’t worth gettin all bent out of shape for real. I’m not talking bad about anyone, just do your thing man. 
You know you’re more than welcome here that’s all that matters when it comes down to it.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 27, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Here is Orange cookie x Chocolate diesel getting her fade on, and Sunshine daydream x Jabbas stash... thinking a little polyploid in this one. 6 weeks in flower.


 Beautiful!


----------



## pthobson (Jul 27, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I would share more but I am a bit shy. I know very little about growing. I haven't even been smoking for a year yet... My kids have me beat, but they taught me how... then I shared with my mom! Talk about life altering!!! My mother feels like she is living again!


That’s really cool. I’ve been smoking for about ten years now, started and haven’t stopped. It changed my outlook on life, the world in general. It’s a beautiful thing honestly.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 27, 2019)

This thread has always been drama free and constantly being filled with encouragement and love, lets keep it on track fellas.
quit messin with the brand yo!


Back on topic, when do those of you who are using PK boost begin/stop giving your plants?

Im at day 26-27 since flip, never used thie dry koolbloom before, so not sure what to do with it, like all other nutrient labels, i dont trust their dosages lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 27, 2019)

hahaha the fuck y'all crying for? I simply told somebody who I thought came off as uppity that I thought that, and then muted them. Now I come back here and find 2 pages of people bitching saying "lets get back to the topics and no drama" seems to me like Y'ALL the drama....I said what I had to say and then moved on, shared some photos. 


FlakeyFoont said:


> That was totally uncalled for, especially in this thread.


what exactly is uncalled for? saying what I feel?


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 27, 2019)

I love this thread.This thread is about Useful and his seeds .it’s incredible to be able communicate with the man behind the seeds and I appreciate him being here. Let’s enjoy the plants we get not worry about a thing as Bob Marley would say....by the way,did you know the three birds were eating cannabis seeds lol. Peace sdd420


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry ya'll for getting bent out of shape and engaging in conflict, im clearly in the wrong here after some introspection.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jul 27, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Here is Orange cookie x Chocolate diesel getting her fade on, and Sunshine daydream x Jabbas stash... thinking a little polyploid in this one. 6 weeks in flower.


Sweet looking gal fo sure! I've become a fan of the OC x CD. Had a SSDD x JS that was a furry little frost monster that got bit by mold. Nice happy garden you got there.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> when do those of you who are using PK boost begin/stop giving your plants?


It depends on what you’re trying to accomplish. A big PK spike at the beginning of flower can cause plants to enter the flowering stage quicker. Some issue with it are that it can cause a plant to herm. A PK boost the last 2-3 weeks of flower though can cause an increase in tric production as well as density / mass.


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 27, 2019)

Has anyone found a sativa leaning BOO or cross? Thinking of searching the blackened oranges. I had some Black Jack on one occasion that had an amazing lime smell and taste when ground up. The way the buds were built and density, I would have bet the farm it was a heavy indica but it was a very even high.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 27, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Has anyone found a sativa leaning BOO or cross? Thinking of searching the blackened oranges. I had some Black Jack on one occasion that had an amazing lime smell and taste when ground up. The way the buds were built and density, I would have bet the farm it was a heavy indica but it was a very even high.


I did in the ASS x BoO cross. Literally one though, so id say its one of the more rare ones unless mine is just an abnormality.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 28, 2019)

I wish instead of some thread online us useful fans were all sitting around taste testing each others herb. It would make it much easier to respect one another and any pissing contest would seem silly. But sadly it is simply just a thread online and we all have to try our best to act like adults. 
Of all the seed makers threads on RIU, this one is NOT the place for the usual BS that can be so freely found in other threads here. Useful deserves a helluva lot more respect then that.
I say we all agree to show the respect Useful seeds has earned and keep this thread all about the good vibes and great gear Useful is working so hard to put out into the world.
Who is with me?

Cheers


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hahaha the fuck y'all crying for? I simply told somebody who I thought came off as uppity that I thought that, and then muted them. Now I come back here and find 2 pages of people bitching saying "lets get back to the topics and no drama" seems to me like Y'ALL the drama....I said what I had to say and then moved on, shared some photos.
> 
> what exactly is uncalled for? saying what I feel?


No, you laying your judgement on Frank, and in this forum... you muted him, pmsl!

Just because someone feels something nasty, doesn't mean they are entitled to say it.

Didn't this happen with you in the Bodhi thread, too?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 28, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> No, you laying your judgement on Frank, and in this forum... you muted him, pmsl!
> 
> Just because someone feels something nasty, doesn't mean they are entitled to say it.
> 
> Didn't this happen with you in the Bodhi thread, too?


preach


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jul 28, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Viable seeds could pop in the crack of my azz


so, u coming out the closet waiting for that tap root to get established huh smdh lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Sorry ya'll for getting bent out of shape and engaging in conflict, im clearly in the wrong here after some introspection.


Well you tried to give them a free pass out of respect ,good for you . So much so a couple of post got deleted after you stepped up which is unfortunate because there was defusing value in the breeders words .

Now “shy guy” wants to keep banging on you after you disengaged which is to bad cause I know how this ends .

@useful ,awesome to see mean gene throwing love at you and our hemed Up friend ,hope that leads to a collaboration down the line (fire) and yes life in prison for growing weed is crazy as hell in this day and age . You keep fundraising your fan base will keep supporting !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 28, 2019)

I try to speak with some intelligence when I'm in the company of intelligent people... I am in no way shape form or fashion an uppity person...


----------



## pthobson (Jul 28, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 
Tranquil Chocolate


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 28, 2019)

@Useful Seeds
Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel
19 days into flower 
#2 has a peppermint stem rub
#3 has more of a pepper stem rub


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 28, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> @useful ,awesome to see mean gene throwing love at you and our hemed Up friend ,hope that leads to a collaboration down the line (fire) and yes life in prison for growing weed is crazy as hell in this day and age . You keep fundraising your fan base will keep supporting !


It is pretty cool fer sure, speakin of fundraiser, another close personal friend is going through his vaults and is gonna send me some Bodhi packs to auction off, and I am lookin through my stash as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 28, 2019)

79 Christmas tree bud 
Pine for sure


----------



## althor (Jul 28, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 79 Christmas tree bud
> Pine for sure
> View attachment 4371015
> View attachment 4371017 View attachment 4371016


Nice, that is definitely a different pheno than what I had. Mine was menthol with maybe a small trace of pine.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 28, 2019)

althor said:


> Nice, that is definitely a different pheno than what I had. Mine was menthol with maybe a small trace of pine.


Idk, had 6 popped. One died from my error I’m sure, these two females, and two males which got there nuts kicked off and smashed as soon as they started doing their thing. So these two females both had a lower bud site or two pollinated by each male before I killed them. The taller lady on the right was ready about 5 days prior to the one on the left.

55 and 60 days on the pull from flip. Can’t remember what days these were shot.

I guess it’s a mint pine? not the best with smells I guess.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds, is there any way you can do an acient OG drop or auction on the forum? I cant win one of those for the life of me, haha!


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 28, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, is there any way you can do an acient OG drop or auction on the forum? I cant win one of those for the life of me, haha!


Doesn’t matter to me because I’m broke spending my last 300 on the jbc fundraser but I suggest Auction like he has going now.

Who here is on the forum and not doing social media. Get over to IG! Stat!


----------



## drock (Jul 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> DOUBLE DAMN! looked 2 days ago, BOO was in stock at jbc. went to the post office, made money into internet money, put internet money into my internet wallet, went to go buy, and OUT OF STOCK!
> 
> May whoever bought that last pack find themselves in a week long trim jail! thats probably the worst thing I feel comfortable wishing on them, lol. Or, I guess it could also possibly maybe somehwat be my fault for sleeping. Is there gonna be more of those babies?


Haha, if your talking about the last pack on JBC.... That would be me, can't wait to get them in dirt just waiting on some updates to my room before I do. Sorry Jesus lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 28, 2019)

drock said:


> Haha, if your talking about the last pack on JBC.... That would be me, can't wait to get them in dirt just waiting on some updates to my room before I do. Sorry Jesus lol


serves me right for being the piece of shit I am sometimes, lol. Happy growing!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 28, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Doesn’t matter to me because I’m broke spending my last 300 on the jbc fundraser but I suggest Auction like he has going now.
> 
> Who here is on the forum and not doing social media. Get over to IG! Stat!


I tried the JBC drop, and his IG auctions, just cant manage to hold one down. Guess it might be not meant to be, oh well.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 28, 2019)

Been a minute... here’s a mid-flower BBnC Update:

    

Over in the Auto Tent... Grape Walker and C2+ in their last couple of weeks.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 28, 2019)

For anyone that doesn’t know. Auction going down with the winner getting a free pack of ancient og f3. Just sayin’

I need a 3rd job. Also, just sayin’


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 29, 2019)

ASS x BoO update! Just to give a quick update on the ladies, June 19th is when they went into the towel and July 3rd they were popped into the garden. So this is them with a two-week veg and nearing the end of the second week of flower.




















Straight up jungle under there.
Something to keep in mind; I trimmed these ladies down to the BONE before I flipped them. And as you can see, in less than two weeks time, they've all grown back and filled in beautifully. I believe that a very aggressive pruning causes an increased vitality and potential potency due to THC being a natural antipredation method. If you're pruning the plants pretty heavily, then the thought is that they think theyre being eaten so they will increase their production of those antipredation molecules. But of course, too much pruning is still too much so keep that in mind if you try this method.
Another thing I want to point out that I am incredibly pleased with; the uniformity of the plants. All of them are damn near identical in their structures; and for only 60 bucks a pack, that's damn impressive and something that breeders who are charging 100+ a pack should strive for.
As for odor, when I do a stem rub all of them have different levels of orange citrus but they're all comparable to when you squeeze a fresh orange and you get that smell of sweet oranges, it's that intense with all of them. But even with all of this gorgeous orange, the thing that gives me the biggest chubby of all is the underlying musk you can smell from the stem rubs as well as just smelling the leaves. If I can put it into words itd be like driving down the road eating an orange in your car and you pass a dead skunk. You smell the musk of it and that putrid skunk smell, somewhat sickly sweet, and oddly it pairs so well with the orange zest.
@Useful Seeds, you've done an amazing job at these genetics, I am impressed, to say the least!

edit: I apologize for the shit quality of the photo's guys. I'm decent at the growing herb, but shit at taking the photos of it


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 29, 2019)

Got my fundraiser beans today, The White x Fire OG, plus JB unexpectedly threw in some freebies... Shreiker, by Exotic Genetix. I got too many beans (and keep trying to talk myself out of buying even more).


Edit:
Just searched for that Shreiker, evidently it's a Miami Haze cross, which is nice because I have no other haze genetics at the moment.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 29, 2019)

TC tester.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 29, 2019)

I see the deer sneaking in to get a taste . See it ?


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I see the deer sneaking in to get a taste . See it ?


No?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

GG4 x CD... Don't know how old it is... Standing strong in the forest of AUTOS...


----------



## pthobson (Jul 30, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4371693
> TC tester.


Beautiful plant.


----------



## trapdevil (Jul 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Beautiful plant.


she is praying hard during the day.

IG: beastcoasthydro 

sometimes forget to post on here but post often on there of tons of useful


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 30, 2019)

Day 30 since flip
Blueberries and chocolate

Everything seems to be cruising along nicely.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 30, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 30 since flip
> Blueberries and chocolate
> 
> Everything seems to be cruising along nicely.


Nice!!! I am predicting a bountiful harvest.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice!!! I am predicting a bountiful harvest.


Ya , this will be my biggest harvest by far. These girls have many many good sized tops all over the 3x8` canopy. Rough and hopeful guess, 2lbs from the 7 led plants. Or 2lbs total of all 9 lol ( pics dont show the 2 that are under CMH)

I got 14 ozs from 4 plants under 600w in 4x4 and they didnt look this good , with this many bigger sized tops.

Im not overly concerned about weight tho, ill take 1 elbow of primo fire and be very happy lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 30, 2019)

Both TC testers were flipped 24 days ago.

#1


She's thick with goodness...

and with her stemmage



She is the frostier of the 2, so far.



#2








Both are still on Mega Crop 1.5ec, and a little extra SI for the heat. pH5.6-6.1, RH 45-55%, Temps 79-85°F.

#1 is under a 315 iPower, #2 a moving Philips 315. 10/14 light schedule.

There's been a persistent powdery mildew problem in the crawl, and both of these have shown spots. Not as serious as some plants get it, but, I wouldn't classify these as pm resistant, if that matters.

#1 has been losing larger lower leaves... when I touch them, they drop. Plus, some of the tops on the lowers have gotten a pinched, brownish thing going on... I just cut the whole branches off, out of sight, out of mind, lol!

Anyhoo, these are both thirstier than the other ladies hanging around, so don't be surprised when you see their bar tab, @Useful Seeds, lol!

I've had a bad cold, but I can still smell something... just don't know what it is, lol!


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 30, 2019)

If I had a kid, I’d name them Update-rah. BBnC, beginning of 5th week:
     

C2+ Auto:


----------



## pthobson (Jul 30, 2019)

@Featherartist and whoever else has ran the Banana OG, what’s the stretch like? Here’s the girl that don’t like me, I’ve been harassing her a bit and cut some fans off her this morning, not the first time. Gonna flip switch soon. How long should I wait after the defol? Banana OG S1


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @Featherartist and whoever else has ran the Banana OG, what’s the stretch like? Here’s the girl that don’t like me, I’ve been harassing her a bit and cut some fans off her this morning, not the first time. Gonna flip switch soon. How long should I wait after the defol? Banana OG S1


Very little stretch on all 3 of mine. First one was just tested today. Not much smell, but frosty, sticky, dense, and the high is pretty stout. Cant comment on yield as mine didnt like me either when it first started flowering.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 30, 2019)

And can’t leave out the beautiful tranquil chocolate


----------



## pthobson (Jul 30, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Very little stretch on all 3 of mine. First one was just tested today. Not much smell, but frosty, sticky, dense, and the high is pretty stout. Cant comment on yield as mine didnt like me either when it first started flowering.


 Nice. How’s the taste? Mine has very strong smell of true banana when cut on, hardly any smell otherwise. Kinda sour banana like unripened banana.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 30, 2019)

Appalachian Pine: Really nice stuff. so I can see why it grows the way it does now, smaller, compact bush shape, tight noding and hardly any stretch to it. Takes the nice spear head shaped buds from the ASS momma, and the Xmas tree bud daddy really tightens things up. Super easy growing, didnt really encounter any issues or complaints from her. one plant smelled a little bit like ASS (which isnt actually all that skunky) and had a bit of pine duff smell. The other one has a more pronounced pine cleaner/lemon cleaner smell. I believe that is the one I prefer. Nice stone that you can feel inside your face, good for relaxing but not a total daywrecker. I believe I went 10.5 weeks or so with these ladies. I will try to get some nug shots up later, and I'll also try to write up a more formal grow/smoke report. On deck, we got : OCxCD, Dank Sinatra F2, Apollo 11 F4.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 30, 2019)

Here’s a few more week 5 of flower BBnC shots from this evening. I’m a little bias towards the living soil plant I think.

       

I’m thinking I’m gonna have a nice haul. Plant smells like freaking artificial blueberries mixed with like paint thinner and sugar. It’s super bizarre but addicting to smell. I’m definitely excited about these girls. They were born *April 15th.* Definitely put time into them.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jul 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Here’s a few more week 5 of flower BBnC shots from this evening. I’m a little bias towards the living soil plant I think.
> 
> View attachment 4372305 View attachment 4372306 View attachment 4372308 View attachment 4372310 View attachment 4372312 View attachment 4372314 View attachment 4372317
> 
> I’m thinking I’m gonna have a nice haul. Plant smells like freaking artificial blueberries mixed with like paint thinner and sugar. It’s super bizarre but addicting to smell. I’m definitely excited about these girls. They were born *April 15th.* Definitely put time into them.


looking good hope fully mine turns out like them


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> And can’t leave out the beautiful tranquil chocolate


Beautiful plants, look super happy.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 30, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 30 since flip
> Blueberries and chocolate
> 
> Everything seems to be cruising along nicely.


I. Freaking. Dig it.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 31, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice. How’s the taste? Mine has very strong smell of true banana when cut on, hardly any smell otherwise. Kinda sour banana like unripened banana.


When ground up smelling like piney citrusy banana bit still faint. I get a lot of pine on the inhale personally. Realllllyyyyyyy smooth though, and great high. Maybe more smells on the other 2 I have going.

Couple shots of a one of the nugs.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 31, 2019)

Well guys a I did a thing today and cleared more room for the tranquils. I found two balls on the banana og which didn’t surprise me much. I put her through hell and back and I kinda expected it to be honest. Are OGs more prone to Hermie? Haven’t even flipped to 12/12 yet but dropped to 16/8 couple days ago. Was 6 weeks old. She just never liked what I was doing but the two tranquils are thriving!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 31, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Are OGs more prone to Hermie?


Eh, I wouldn't say that the entire OG line is prone for herming, but I have noticed they are less forgiving like a kush would be. 



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> which isnt actually all that skunky


huh, I wonder if the Christmas tree is masking the smell with all the pinene; the ASS x BoO combo I have rolling has a very distinctive musky skunkiness too it. Hey @Useful Seeds, was the same mama used to make the Appalacian Orange as well as the Appalachian Pine?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 31, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Eh, I wouldn't say that the entire OG line is prone for herming, but I have noticed they are less forgiving like a kush would be.
> 
> 
> 
> huh, I wonder if the Christmas tree is masking the smell with all the pinene; the ASS x BoO combo I have rolling has a very distinctive musky skunkiness too it. Hey @Useful Seeds, was the same mama used to make the Appalacian Orange as well as the Appalachian Pine?


I'm not speaking from growing out this, I'm speaking from having grown out ASS itself. My favorite pheno was very lemony. Useful also has mentioned before that he was given a cut of ASS, so i'm pretty sure its the same one.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 31, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'm not speaking from growing out this, I'm speaking from having grown out ASS itself. My favorite pheno was very lemony. Useful also has mentioned before that he was given a cut of ASS, so i'm pretty sure its the same one.


Oh I gotcha, I misunderstood. Ive always been curious about original cuts, I've never grown one before. I wonder if the myths are true about those legends ya know?


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 31, 2019)

Here’s some updates pics of Useful’s Blueberries ‘N Chocolate:

      


Born 4/15, beginning of 5th flower week. Crazy smell, great resilience, and a pleasure to grow as yet


----------



## bulimic (Aug 1, 2019)

I really can't wait to run a couple of Useful strains. I'm hoping by the end of this next month I have my LED lights built to start my new set-up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

Just here to show...GG4xCD... Have a great day all!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 1, 2019)

Schwaggy mentions a lime kinda musk skunk on the ASS, I believe.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 1, 2019)

Useful seeds is a real standup guy/woman. After hearing about the germ issues I had with the double dipped strawberries, useful got a hold of me and sent me two packs of replacements. That's pretty generous. One would've been generous tbh, as germ rates are a natural part of seed poppin imo. But the extra pack just made my day. Thank you thank you @Useful Seeds, you're awesome.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 1, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Oh I gotcha, I misunderstood. Ive always been curious about original cuts, I've never grown one before. I wonder if the myths are true about those legends ya know?


its all good I could of been a lot clearer originally. It was a pretty good plant, I still have some I keep for myself, but im not in a rush to grow it out again. doesnt quite have the power hit and bag appeal that a lot of my people like. also was like my 3rd grow, so maybe if i grew better or had different phenos it may be different. I did really like the lemon one i found, citrus musk. It was a good smoke for doing something like mowing the lawn. 



Bodyne said:


> Schwaggy mentions a lime kinda musk skunk on the ASS, I believe.


I wouldnt at all be suprised by that, its not decidedly lemon, just a sour citrus smell. 


either way, gonna let the Appalachian Pine cure out for a while and see how it goes!


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @Featherartist and whoever else has ran the Banana OG, what’s the stretch like? Here’s the girl that don’t like me, I’ve been harassing her a bit and cut some fans off her this morning, not the first time. Gonna flip switch soon. How long should I wait after the defol? Banana OG


Mine stretched about a foot. Leaves never faded at all, even during 2 week flush. My buds were the biggest we have had thus far! Mine grew straight up, not bushy at all. Can't pop another bean until mid October and it will probably be another BOG...BOO will still have to wait!


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 1, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice. How’s the taste? Mine has very strong smell of true banana when cut on, hardly any smell otherwise. Kinda sour banana like unripened banana.


I can really taste banana but that is on a vapor brothers! Love going back and forth with OCCD and BOG! Bananas and oranges! OCCD is really good on brownies too. I'm getting hangry just thinking about it!


----------



## rudyson (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey useful would you happen to have big sur holy weed? If not does anyone know where to get these beans...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 1, 2019)

Aheadatime said:


> Useful seeds is a real standup guy/woman. After hearing about the germ issues I had with the double dipped strawberries, useful got a hold of me and sent me two packs of replacements. That's pretty generous. One would've been generous tbh, as germ rates are a natural part of seed poppin imo. But the extra pack just made my day. Thank you thank you @Useful Seeds, you're awesome.


I will start by sayin..i'm a guy....lol. Glad to know ya got the package safe and sound, and I thank ya fer letting everyone know that I did ya right.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 1, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Hey useful would you happen to have big sur holy weed? If not does anyone know where to get these beans...


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 1, 2019)

Update:

BBnC crushing it. Middle of week 5 since 12/12.


----------



## rudyson (Aug 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4373285


The magician pulls one out of the hat again! Haha man if you could make regs of these and release them that would be incredible...I know you got a lot of projects in the works but consider adding this one to the list! I am particularly looking forward to the Moroccan gold and I believe you mentioned a couple other landraces as well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I will start by sayin..i'm a guy....lol. Glad to know ya got the package safe and sound, and I thank ya fer letting everyone know that I did ya right.


When dont you???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4373285


There probably isnt a seed/strain that you dont have...


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 2, 2019)

Sorry for lack of updates but the Tranquil Chocolate and BBnC were chopped Sunday. I’ve been stuck trimming away all day and haven’t touched the TC yet. I’m currently taking a break smoking on a small BBnC joint for which I’ll leave a smoke report later. Again, I pretty much neglected the BBnC and took crappy pics but my goodness it sure is a frosty one. I think this plant would be perfect for anyone into making their own concentrates. I can’t wait to make edibles with all of the trim 


 

Haven’t started trimming the TC yet but the buds are like golf balls. I’ll have pics soon.


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> There probably isnt a seed/strain that you dont have...


Hey Useful, you got any Dougs Varin? Sorry, just had to try this out too... don't like feeling left out! I'm not being serious by any means. Love you Frank!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 

Just harvested 2 of the BOO. Very nice and sticky!. Did a pheno have very purple/dark purple fan leaves? The other had some issues when I went away, fixed them, but she stayed pretty green until chop.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 2, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> @Useful Seeds
> 
> Just harvested 2 of the BOO. Very nice and sticky!. Did a pheno have very purple/dark purple fan leaves? The other had some issues when I went away, fixed them, but she stayed pretty green until chop.


I had experienced those 2 phenos as well just like you. Both were great, but the green pheno was over the top with citrus orange zest that translated to joint nicely.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I had experienced those 2 phenos as well just like you. Both were great, but the green pheno was over the top with citrus orange zest that translated to joint nicely.


nice! i thought about keeping the 2 plants separate before i jarred them but i've got a mix of 2 in the jars. Like an orange salad. lol.


----------



## rudyson (Aug 2, 2019)

Would be insane if he has a true doug's varin. Idk about the hype surrounding thcv but that strain seems rare even among breeders


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 2, 2019)

This girl is just blasting away!!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 3, 2019)

What's the stretch like on the BOO after flip folks?

Edit..........got 2 going to flower very soon, 1 around 18", the other 24" and need to know whether to top again or let go


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> What's the stretch like on the BOO after flip folks?
> 
> Edit..........got 2 going to flower very soon, 1 around 18", the other 24" and need to know whether to top again or let go


both mine stayed very short. i tried to get them to stretch by moving light up but didn't work.


----------



## THT (Aug 3, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> What's the stretch like on the BOO after flip folks?


Mine stretched very little, id say about a 50% stretch overall.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 3, 2019)

Great news, thanks guys. Ready to go then, I really didn't wanna top em' again, think they're gonna be shrubs anyway.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 3, 2019)

Update:

BBnC:
    

C2+ Auto Runt:


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Update:
> 
> BBnC:
> View attachment 4373943 View attachment 4373945 View attachment 4373946 View attachment 4373947 View attachment 4373948
> ...


atta' grower! that looks like some seriously good stuff. also good on you for being such a dilligent motherfucker and always having solid photos like every 3 days at least. I HATE taking pictures cause I'm bad at it or my gear for it sucks or I cant use my gear worth a shit aka my phone, so i'm just pleased and impressed that you are so good at it. excellent documentation skills. 

Today Apollo 11 f4 is lending a very helping hand in my first attempt at beer brewing. so far so good!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 3, 2019)

not gonna lie though, BBnC does not look like its gonna be fun to trim up. Sure it will be worth it in the end though!!


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 3, 2019)

Day 33 Blueberries and Chocolate

Had more light issues, hoping its fixed but still not entirely sure. Middle table suffered with minimal light for a few hours last night.

Otherwise all seems well.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey useful what’s the chocolate sherbet parents JBC says skunk and chocolate diesel...???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 4, 2019)

Last time my tent looked like this i went to the big house... Top one's now,bottom one's last November... Im not going back again... EVER!!!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm on my first run of useful gear, chocolate diesel S1 and blackjack crossed with chocolate diesel. One thing that I have noticed from the Clones, is that they clone fast. I am currently running two different Wi-Fi aliens, two different chocolate diesel, 1 blackjack, two different G13 hashplant, and 2 Mister E from Mass Medical. All in one gallon pitchers. In a 2 foot by 2 foot tent. It's a little crowded but manageable.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 4, 2019)

Anyone heard of a strain A13? I got 1 seed as a freebie a few years back and can't find the breeder. The original tag said A13 but the breeder was torn off and gone. Just part of the label. I've had it in my seed can a while and planted it and it's now at 5 weeks and would like to know the breeder. Google links I found one reference to A13 and useful. Thanks


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 4, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Anyone heard of a strain A13? I got 1 seed as a freebie a few years back and can't find the breeder. The original tag said A13 but the breeder was torn off and gone. Just part of the label. I've had it in my seed can a while and planted it and it's now at 5 weeks and would like to know the breeder. Google links I found one reference to A13 and useful. Thanks


Apollo 13, brothers grimm


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 4, 2019)

Just a couple of bedtime pics from my BBnC babies last night:


----------



## pthobson (Aug 4, 2019)

Cboat38 said:


> Hey useful what’s the chocolate sherbet parents JBC says skunk and chocolate diesel...???


Yeah it’s wrong on JBC. It’s sunset sherbert x chocolate diesel. Chocolate sunset
Coming up for me next run


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 4, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Anyone heard of a strain A13? I got 1 seed as a freebie a few years back and can't find the breeder. The original tag said A13 but the breeder was torn off and gone. Just part of the label. I've had it in my seed can a while and planted it and it's now at 5 weeks and would like to know the breeder. Google links I found one reference to A13 and useful. Thanks


A13-gorilla arm is what USEFUL has/had...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 4, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I'm on my first run of useful gear, chocolate diesel S1 and blackjack crossed with chocolate diesel. One thing that I have noticed from the Clones, is that they clone fast. I am currently running two different Wi-Fi aliens, two different chocolate diesel, 1 blackjack, two different G13 hashplant, and 2 Mister E from Mass Medical. All in one gallon pitchers. In a 2 foot by 2 foot tent. It's a little crowded but manageable.


9 plants in a 2x2??? How tall is the tent???


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 9 plants in a 2x2??? How tall is the tent???


About 5 ft


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 4, 2019)

Anybody run Blueberries and Oranges? Just picked up a pack of those from GLG.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 4, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Apollo 13, brothers grimm


I wish. I may have gotten a freebie thrown in from them but I doubt it. I think the freebie came from dcse but not sure. It's a nice plant. I think I'll clone it in bloom. Or reverse it if it is good.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 4, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Hey Useful, you got any Dougs Varin? Sorry, just had to try this out too... don't like feeling left out! I'm not being serious by any means. Love you Frank!


That is one that I do not have...........lol.


----------



## althor (Aug 4, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> About 5 ft


Good luck with that. Nightmare is coming soon to a tent near you.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 4, 2019)

althor said:


> Good luck with that. Nightmare is coming soon to a tent near you.


Nah, I've been doing it this way for 3 years now. The only plant that's giving me some problems right now is one of the chocolate diesels. I had to pinch them a couple times already I flower my plants short. As long as they don't Bush out I should be good. And there's no signs of that after 17 days of flower


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 4, 2019)

Alrighty so I fucked up big time and i’m going to blame the BBnc. After writing my last little update I was suppose to trim up the Tranquil Chocolate but instead, because of the BBnC joint I had smoked earlier, I ended up satisfying my munchies and taking a nap. I left the TC in a jar until the next morning only to discover the main cola had budrot, so in the trash it went. I still have about 20 grams of it left but that main cola would’ve been another 7-10g. Don’t be like me and get high before completing your tasks!

Anyways I say all this to inform you all that the Blueberries and Chocolate is some STRONG shit and I’ve only been smoking on the popcorn buds. The smell after 2 days in the jar is tart with a slight funk to it, that’s the best way to describe it right now. Everytime I reach into the jar my fingers come back covered in kief.

Oh and also I found a lot of late flower nanners on the TC. No seeds or anything so it didn’t effect the plant. Both plants went 10 weeks and I think that may have been a week too long for the TC so keep an eye out if you have other plants on a different flowering schedule around. Could’ve been something I did too idk


----------



## pthobson (Aug 4, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Alrighty so I fucked up big time and i’m going to blame the BBnc. After writing my last little update I was suppose to trim up the Tranquil Chocolate but instead, because of the BBnC joint I had smoked earlier, I ended up satisfying my munchies and taking a nap. I left the TC in a jar until the next morning only to discover the main cola had budrot, so in the trash it went. I still have about 20 grams of it left but that main cola would’ve been another 7-10g. Don’t be like me and get high before completing your tasks!
> 
> Anyways I say all this to inform you all that the Blueberries and Chocolate is some STRONG shit and I’ve only been smoking on the popcorn buds. The smell after 2 days in the jar is tart with a slight funk to it, that’s the best way to describe it right now. Everytime I reach into the jar my fingers come back covered in kief.
> 
> Oh and also I found a lot of late flower nanners on the TC. No seeds or anything so it didn’t effect the plant. Both plants went 10 weeks and I think that may have been a week too long for the TC so keep an eye out if you have other plants on a different flowering schedule around. Could’ve been something I did too idk


That chocolate diesel cut useful has crossed with anything is going to be some strong for sure.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 4, 2019)

About to buy a couple more packs , Has anyone grown or started growing the Chocolate Sunset yet?

Buying from JBC so any suggestions on other packs, im all ears.

Was also looking at the Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 4, 2019)

got a little extra cash to get a Useful pack but cant decide which one so I'll ask you guys

out of these 3 which one would you get or recommend:

Chocolate Diesel S1
Double Dipped Strawberries
Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel

im looking for the best high


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 4, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> got a little extra cash to get a Useful pack but cant decide which one so I'll ask you guys
> 
> out of these 3 which one would you get or recommend:
> 
> ...



I think the DDS has been turning out some great looking flowers, the growers who grew it have all seemed very happy.
Ive been looking at the Chocolate Diesel and Chocolate Sunset.


----------



## HamNEggs (Aug 4, 2019)

OC x CD somewhere around 8 weeks along. Still pushing pistils at the top. Rock hard flower. Never topped her just let her do her thing. Greasy chemy earthy smells. Easily has a couple weeks left on the top yet the bottoms are cloudy already. One interesting thing I have noticed with these are they tend to make flower sites deep down into the plant. Her sister is doing the same thing and I trimmed her for multiple tops.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 4, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> OC x CD somewhere around 8 weeks along. Still pushing pistils at the top. Rock hard flower. Never topped her just let her do her thing. Greasy chemy earthy smells. Easily has a couple weeks left on the top yet the bottoms are cloudy already. One interesting thing I have noticed with these are they tend to make flower sites deep down into the plant. Her sister is doing the same thing and I trimmed her for multiple tops.


Damn


----------



## DankDonut (Aug 5, 2019)

rudyson said:


> Would be insane if he has a true doug's varin. Idk about the hype surrounding thcv but that strain seems rare even among breeders


I would like to chime in about thcv, been chasing/waiting a long time to find a plant like that. Would be very interested in obtaining a thcv plant. I have some Nigerian Sativa seeds that should produce thcv but thats about all I got so far. I hear the plants need UV rays and also the gene that produces it is double recessive. Just thought I would mention what I've heard about it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

look at that girl!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> OC x CD somewhere around 8 weeks along. Still pushing pistils at the top. Rock hard flower. Never topped her just let her do her thing. Greasy chemy earthy smells. Easily has a couple weeks left on the top yet the bottoms are cloudy already. One interesting thing I have noticed with these are they tend to make flower sites deep down into the plant. Her sister is doing the same thing and I trimmed her for multiple tops.


Im digging that...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Nah, I've been doing it this way for 3 years now. The only plant that's giving me some problems right now is one of the chocolate diesels. I had to pinch them a couple times already I flower my plants short. As long as they don't Bush out I should be good. And there's no signs of that after 17 days of flower


Show or no grow...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I can really taste banana but that is on a vapor brothers! Love going back and forth with OCCD and BOG! Bananas and oranges! OCCD is really good on brownies too. I'm getting hangry just thinking about it!


It just dawned on me that you just might be a woman... Never thought about it until the hangry comment... And lo and behold,you are!!! Peace sister!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> About to buy a couple more packs , Has anyone grown or started growing the Chocolate Sunset yet?
> 
> Buying from JBC so any suggestions on other packs, im all ears.
> 
> Was also looking at the Chocolate Diesel.


I hear Bag of Oranges is nice — last I checked DCSE had some in stock.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

Good day everyone !! Just checking to see if DCSE ships to Canada? If not does anyone know who might? Thanks in advance. 
I've been running Bohdi and Karma and now I'd like to run some Useful gear. Great looking pics and nothing but happy people in this thread!!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Good day everyone !! Just checking to see if DCSE ships to Canada? If not does anyone know who might? Thanks in advance.
> I've been running Bohdi and Karma and now I'd like to run some Useful gear. Great looking pics and nothing but happy people in this thread!!


I dont believe DCSE does international shipping. Great Lakes Genetics offers International shipping for an additional cost. Im confident you'll be happy with whatever Useful pack(s) you choose.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I dont believe DCSE does international shipping. Great Lakes Genetics offers International shipping for an additional cost. Im confident you'll be happy with whatever Useful pack(s) you choose.


Thanks Red!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I dont believe DCSE does international shipping. Great Lakes Genetics offers International shipping for an additional cost. Im confident you'll be happy with whatever Useful pack(s) you choose.


I was thinking DDS but not available at Greatlakes. Have you run it before?


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Show or no grow...


What! ...
I'm not a picture taker but I will take a few pics, remove the metadata and post some. More than likely they will be crappy pictures because my eyesight is very poor. But I'll try.


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 5, 2019)

Could be a super noob question, not sure.

Noticed my DDS is getting super purple leaves, I’ve personally never run across leaves like this. Is it a Phosphorus deficiency or just how she’s finishing. About week 6. 
Just the house light , no HpS
 
 

The other DdS is booming and the tranquil looking quite pretty.

Then at like 4.5 weeks the chem cookie trip is looking super good, along with DDS. have two of each


----------



## althor (Aug 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Could be a super noob question, not sure.
> 
> Noticed my DDS is getting super purple leaves, I’ve personally never run across leaves like this. Is it a Phosphorus deficiency or just how she’s finishing. About week 6.
> Just the house light , no HpS
> ...


 Either it is a natural purple pheno or possibly your temps are cool, especially at night. Cooler temps can bring out colors in plants.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Could be a super noob question, not sure.
> 
> Noticed my DDS is getting super purple leaves, I’ve personally never run across leaves like this. Is it a Phosphorus deficiency or just how she’s finishing. About week 6.
> Just the house light , no HpS
> ...


 Very much so genetic in my opinion. Both my phenos and many others that have grew it also turned purple toward the end of flower.


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Very much so genetic in my opinion. Both my phenos and many others that have grew it also turned purple toward the end of flower.


Right on, i dig it. Looks peeerty. 

Temps are cool at night but just naturally. My lights go on at night, it’s still never below 70 at any point.
Avg is 74, lights on are like 77-81, lights off 71-74?


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Could be a super noob question, not sure.
> 
> Noticed my DDS is getting super purple leaves, I’ve personally never run across leaves like this. Is it a Phosphorus deficiency or just how she’s finishing. About week 6.
> Just the house light , no HpS
> ...


It honestly looks like a Molybdenum deficiency to me, or at least the start of one. In my experience, when I have a plant that has those purple/blue leaf phenos, the ENTIRE plant has those leaves. Just a quick glance at the photo, it appears that a lot of your plant has those colored leaves, but they're not identical, and not every leaf has it. Which leads me to believe its a deficiency. You growing in soil I take it?


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 5, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> It honestly looks like a Molybdenum deficiency to me, or at least the start of one. In my experience, when I have a plant that has those purple/blue leaf phenos, the ENTIRE plant has those leaves. Just a quick glance at the photo, it appears that a lot of your plant has those colored leaves, but they're not identical, and not every leaf has it. Which leads me to believe its a deficiency. You growing in soil I take it?


Nope Rdwc


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Nope Rdwc


Whats your base nute line, your pH, temp, EC, etc?


----------



## althor (Aug 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Right on, i dig it. Looks peeerty.
> 
> Temps are cool at night but just naturally. My lights go on at night, it’s still never below 70 at any point.
> Avg is 74, lights on are like 77-81, lights off 71-74?


 In that case genetics, but you ideally want to try for atleast a 10 degree drop in temps during lights off.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I was thinking DDS but not available at Greatlakes. Have you run it before?


I have some, but havent had the pleasure of running them yet. They look nice in the pics Im seeing.


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 5, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Whats your base nute line, your pH, temp, EC, etc?


PH of water and nutes going in is 6.0. Water temp is around 65-70. Solution i’m adding is around 700 ppm right now. Humboldt secret A+ B, awesome blossom, cal mag plus. 

Sometimes PH drops or rises over a few days then I correct is accordingly. 

I’ve honestly never heard of that deficiency, how do i go about it, if it’s that

It’s been colder at night the last few days, usually i get the 10 degree swing, that is a good point


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 5, 2019)

DankDonut said:


> I would like to chime in about thcv, been chasing/waiting a long time to find a plant like that. Would be very interested in obtaining a thcv plant. I have some Nigerian Sativa seeds that should produce thcv but thats about all I got so far. I hear the plants need UV rays and also the gene that produces it is double recessive. Just thought I would mention what I've heard about it.


Thank you so much for sharing! Tangie, Durban poison, and I know the are others, are suppose to have THCV. Suppose to help regulate sugars in the blood so easily good for diabetics.


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> It just dawned on me that you just might be a woman... Never thought about it until the hangry comment... And lo and behold,you are!!! Peace sister!!!


That is actually me in my profile picture working in my great grandmother's garden in Muskogee, Ok! She made the best pickled beets, I ate them by the jar! I am 46 now and gave her two great great granddaughters to spoil well before she left this world. I don't have much, but I have enough... memories, good people, family, and a small group of USEFUL friends... Who needs more than that?


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 5, 2019)

At first I though my SSDD X JS was polyploidy, but have been informed it's actually fasciation. Anybody else have this? It only occurred on a lower branch. The stem starts twisting, then flattens out. The flower is twisted and growth stopped and seemed to multiply at the end of that branch. The whole plant overall is very leafy, and that was after taking off all the huge fan leaves. I have a clone but wonder if I should just pop another seed?


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Aug 5, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> That is actually me in my profile picture working in my great grandmother's garden in Muskogee, Ok! She made the best pickled beets, I ate them by the jar! I am 46 now and gave her two great great granddaughters to spoil well before she left this world. I don't have much, but I have enough... memories, good people, family, and a small group of USEFUL friends... Who needs more than that?


Do you paint feathers? Whew Muskogee is where that big courthouse is!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 5, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> At first I though my SSDD X JS was polyploidy, but have been informed it's actually fasciation. Anybody else have this? It only occurred on a lower branch. The stem starts twisting, then flattens out. The flower is twisted and growth stopped and seemed to multiply at the end of that branch. The whole plant overall is very leafy, and that was after taking off all the huge fan leaves. I have a clone but wonder if I should just pop another seed?


I had an experience with one once (not a Useful strain) and the stem was very large and square. It was only like that on the main cola and 1 or 2 of the tops.
I dubbed it "Gremlin Weed".


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I was thinking DDS but not available at Greatlakes. Have you run it before?


OC x CD if they have it at GLG is my recommendation from what I have seen and read. BOO seems really interesting as well.

Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

OC x CD can get real big in a 3gal pot... Even after topping!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4374714 look at that girl!!!


Looks like the Adidas leaf!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

OC x CD... After topping... Ended up getting scrogged...


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 5, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Do you paint feathers? Whew Muskogee is where that big courthouse is!


Yes I paint ON feathers. I am Cherokee. I also do beadwork. This is the smallest feather i ever painted, about the size of a dime. Its from when I was married.. hence, the last name Owen.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

Top pic is the OC x CD,2nd pic is GG4 x CD,3rd pic is of them together last year around this time... Memories of better dayz...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

I've got a GG4 x CD that I am going to veg for almost 100 days cause its in with some autos... It's gonna be alright,I've done it before... Gonna finish it this time...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Yes I paint ON feathers. I am Cherokee. I also do beadwork. This is the smallest feather i ever painted, about the size of a dime. Its from when I was married.. hence, the last name Owen.


That's cool


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Aug 5, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Yes I paint ON feathers. I am Cherokee. I also do beadwork. This is the smallest feather i ever painted, about the size of a dime. Its from when I was married.. hence, the last name Owen.


Very cool. I know another lady that’s paints scenes on turkey feathers. Bout our age when I first saw your name I wondered if you were her. But we are in a different corner of the state.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> At first I though my SSDD X JS was polyploidy, but have been informed it's actually fasciation. Anybody else have this? It only occurred on a lower branch. The stem starts twisting, then flattens out. The flower is twisted and growth stopped and seemed to multiply at the end of that branch. The whole plant overall is very leafy, and that was after taking off all the huge fan leaves. I have a clone but wonder if I should just pop another seed?


I had the same with a strawberry mango.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> OC x CD if they have it at GLG is my recommendation from what I have seen and read. BOO seems really interesting as well.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks green!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks green!


okay so one of my OCXCD tastes like i'm suckin' on an orange wedge. It has potency that'll send you to the moon. wasnt the greatest yeilder but surely wasnt the worst. you know how it goes. nobody gets this one except very close friends and family. 

THe other was a choco leaning one for sure. Great diesel taste, yielded very nicely, was a very easy plant to grow, same with the other one. Bigger, xmas tree shaped nugs on this lady, same ass whooping potency. Seriously, I'm used to being able to smoke whatever and go on with my day, I hit a lil' bowl of it before I went to go have a beer the other day, I found myself struggling to keep myself from floating off and away. again with both pheno's, definitely not a daytime smoke unless your daytime activity is chilling the fuck out. 

A+ stuff. Still need to get myself a bag of BOO once jbc restocks it, see how it compares to my orange ass OCCD pheno


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks green!


NP but dont thank me. Thank all the folks sharing their experience with it, such as above. I am just basing my opinion off that.

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> okay so one of my OCXCD tastes like i'm suckin' on an orange wedge. It has potency that'll send you to the moon. wasnt the greatest yeilder but surely wasnt the worst. you know how it goes. nobody gets this one except very close friends and family.
> 
> THe other was a choco leaning one for sure. Great diesel taste, yielded very nicely, was a very easy plant to grow, same with the other one. Bigger, xmas tree shaped nugs on this lady, same ass whooping potency. Seriously, I'm used to being able to smoke whatever and go on with my day, I hit a lil' bowl of it before I went to go have a beer the other day, I found myself struggling to keep myself from floating off and away. again with both pheno's, definitely not a daytime smoke unless your daytime activity is chilling the fuck out.
> 
> A+ stuff. Still need to get myself a bag of BOO once jbc restocks it, see how it compares to my orange ass OCCD pheno


that cut of Choc D he has and uses is something special, to be sure.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that cut of Choc D he has and uses is something special, to be sure.


Most definitely!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 5, 2019)

maybe BOO and the choc d needs to be my next buy, even though I swear im done buying.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> NP but dont thank me. Thank all the folks sharing their experience with it, such as above. I am just basing my opinion off that.
> 
> Cheers


Greatlakes is low on Useful stock so I'll have to wait for a re-stock. Seems to be my luck when I want to try new breeders.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe BOO and the choc d needs to be my next buy, even though I swear im done buying.


I'm the same way!! I spend too much time looking at seeds and reading threads, but I love it. You guys share my addiction.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Show or no grow...


Show...
 

From left to right starting in the back chocolate diesel, Wi-Fi alien, Wi-Fi alien. Middle row blackjack chocolate diesel, Mister E, G13 hashplant. Front row G13 hashplant, Mister E, chocolate diesel.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> okay so one of my OCXCD tastes like i'm suckin' on an orange wedge. It has potency that'll send you to the moon. wasnt the greatest yeilder but surely wasnt the worst. you know how it goes. nobody gets this one except very close friends and family.
> 
> THe other was a choco leaning one for sure. Great diesel taste, yielded very nicely, was a very easy plant to grow, same with the other one. Bigger, xmas tree shaped nugs on this lady, same ass whooping potency. Seriously, I'm used to being able to smoke whatever and go on with my day, I hit a lil' bowl of it before I went to go have a beer the other day, I found myself struggling to keep myself from floating off and away. again with both pheno's, definitely not a daytime smoke unless your daytime activity is chilling the fuck out.
> 
> A+ stuff. Still need to get myself a bag of BOO once jbc restocks it, see how it compares to my orange ass OCCD pheno


Both pheno's sound great. I think Greatlakes is the only US company who will send to Canada, so I'm waiting. I have 4 strains I'm going to grab so I will have them to run.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 5, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Nope Rdwc


I think it's the genetics. I had one turn so purple the leaves looked black(under flash). The other pheno stayed green all the way thru. They were in a top fed soiless mix. No deficeiencies.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Show...
> View attachment 4374976 View attachment 4374983
> 
> From left to right starting in the back chocolate diesel, Wi-Fi alien, Wi-Fi alien. Middle row blackjack chocolate diesel, Mister E, G13 hashplant. Front row G13 hashplant, Mister E, chocolate diesel.


That's what i am talking about!!! Beautiful plants!!!


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 6, 2019)

Day 42 from 11/13
Had a emergency & was away from the girls for 14 day... came back to little water in the system, I’m so happy the ladies still going!
One of the DDS


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 6, 2019)

Day 42 11/13
TC testers


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 6, 2019)

Same plants as my previous post, just defoliated.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Same plants as my previous post, just defoliated.View attachment 4375212 View attachment 4375213


You got em in there,thats for sure!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 6, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Same plants as my previous post, just defoliated.View attachment 4375212 View attachment 4375213


what size is that tent and what size pots are you using?


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel #2 back at day 19/20. IM guessing this is a choc d leaner. However, #3 is pushing more of the db side maybe? with heavy frost and greasy to the touch. Will update that later when I can grab some good pics


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 6, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> what size is that tent and what size pots are you using?


The tent is 2 foot by 2 foot by 5 foot and the pots are pitchers, 1 gallon hempy's. The handles on the pitcher's makes it real convenient. When the tent is dialed in, I pull 12 + OZ per harvest.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 6, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> The tent is 2 foot by 2 foot by 5 foot and the pots are pitchers, 1 gallon hempy's. The handles on the pitcher's makes it real convenient. When the tent is dialed in, I pull 12 + OZ per harvest.


Nice harvest from a 2x2. What light are you running?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

This girl is growing by leaps and bounds!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 6, 2019)

I think my next order is going to have to have some of that 92 skunk x Choc. D; the mix sounds amazing!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 6, 2019)

The TC testers are doing well, it's been 30 days since they were flipped.

#1 is in a 3x3x5 chamber with a 315W iPower.

She is thick in every way, stems, branches and buds... and she's showing some nice frost, too!






#2 is a little more delicate, a little less branchy, and a little more spread out.

She's under a Philips 315 on a mover.








Both are on Mega Crop 1.5-.6ec, pH 5.6-6.1 Temps 81-86°F RH 45-55% 3 Gallon Rootmaker pots w/ coco

They are both putting off similar, but different smells that I can't quite put my finger on, yet!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 6, 2019)

BOO finally crashed on me, lol! I knew it was just a matter of time, but I hate staking, so I put it off as long as I could... well okay, a little bit longer!

42 days since she was flipped... she's going to be a chubby one, lol!
 

 

 

 

 


 

Her smell has changed from orange zest to something much softer, I'd say Creamsicle, but I don't like them! Maybe closer to the white part of a Clementine peel? There's also something a bit yeasty, like bread rising? Whatever, it is rather tantalizing.

I've been seeing this on a lot of the older fans. Started out looking like a little heat stress, but then went necrotic on the teeth. It doesn't seem to want to go any further, but more leaves are slowly being effected.
 

She's been getting Mega Crop at 1.5-.6ec. ph 5.8-6.1 I've just started her with some PK, but this stuff has been showing for a while. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 6, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice harvest from a 2x2. What light are you running?


Black Diamond dwarf star


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 6, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> BOO finally crashed on me, lol! I knew it was just a matter of time, but I hate staking, so I put it off as long as I could... well okay, a little bit longer!
> 
> 42 days since she was flipped... she's going to be a chubby one, lol!
> View attachment 4375397
> ...


thats nute burn


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 6, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> thats nute burn


It's an interesting form of it. I've literally, and stupidly, fried plants before, and it never showed up like this. 

I'm not saying it's not, because I obviously don't know.

What nute would you think it is?


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 6, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It's an interesting form of it. I've literally, and stupidly, fried plants before, and it never showed up like this.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not, because I obviously don't know.
> 
> What nute would you think it is?


your e.c. is too high.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 6, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It's an interesting form of it. I've literally, and stupidly, fried plants before, and it never showed up like this.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not, because I obviously don't know.
> 
> What nute would you think it is?


i dont know exactly but i had the same exact thing on my plants when i used Megacrop last run

when i lowered the dosage the nute burn stopped

are you using bud explosion?


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 6, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I think my next order is going to have to have some of that 92 skunk x Choc. D; the mix sounds amazing!


 will
Have a update on these soon


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 7, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> BOO finally crashed on me, lol! I knew it was just a matter of time, but I hate staking, so I put it off as long as I could... well okay, a little bit longer!
> 
> 42 days since she was flipped... she's going to be a chubby one, lol!
> View attachment 4375397
> ...


have you considered tomato cages? I tried to do the multi-level cross bar bamboo setup you did and I just could not get it to work as well as others do. When I went with cages, it solved 90 percent of my problems. Its nice because you can get them in so many sizes. Looks goofy when you got a lil plant with a cage 3 feet taller arond it, but sure does work!


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 7, 2019)

Silly question-

I’ve never used a jewelers loupe, never seen one in person even.

I might get one for shits n giggles, just unsure how it works I guess.



What loupe shall I get?

How does using the loupe tell you when it’s finished?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Silly question-
> 
> I’ve never used a jewelers loupe, never seen one in person even.
> 
> ...


Great questions!!!


----------



## Bodean (Aug 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Silly question-
> 
> I’ve never used a jewelers loupe, never seen one in person even.
> 
> ...


Loupes are basically a small magnifying glass you can use to check the development of the trichomes. Many harvest their plants depending upon what level of cloudy/amber they like.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Silly question-
> 
> I’ve never used a jewelers loupe, never seen one in person even.
> 
> ...


This is what i use

Theres a bit of a learning curve,getting the distance right,but it works great

https://www.amazon.com/Carson-MicroBrite-60x-120x-Microscope-MM-300/dp/B00LAX52IQ


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 7, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> your e.c. is too high.


You are probably right.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

Feeding 4-5 times a day is really paying off!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> i dont know exactly but i had the same exact thing on my plants when i used Megacrop last run
> 
> when i lowered the dosage the nute burn stopped
> 
> are you using bud explosion?


Yes, I'm using .5tsp/5 Gallons. I am still getting used to the MC, and to using an ec meter, so there's that, lol!

It's not showing up on other plants getting the same, so I may have to taylor BOO's grub, and I am such a slacker!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> have you considered tomato cages? I tried to do the multi-level cross bar bamboo setup you did and I just could not get it to work as well as others do. When I went with cages, it solved 90 percent of my problems. Its nice because you can get them in so many sizes. Looks goofy when you got a lil plant with a cage 3 feet taller arond it, but sure does work!


I did try them, but they just don't work easily in my situation.

The sticks and zip ties and wire are a pain to set up, but I've gotten used to it!


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> This is what i use
> 
> Theres a bit of a learning curve,getting the distance right,but it works great
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Carson-MicroBrite-60x-120x-Microscope-MM-300/dp/B00LAX52IQ


Okay

So i get that, then put it near the bud that i think is finished. What zoom do I start with? And what am i looking for in regards to cloudy vs amber ? and the 40% stuff, how do you see that through the loupe


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Okay
> 
> So i get that, then put it near the bud that i think is finished. What zoom do I start with? And what am i looking for in regards to cloudy vs amber ? and the 40% stuff, how do you see that through the loupe


Good questions again...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 7, 2019)

60X magnification is a great place to start with any loupe.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Yes, I'm using .5tsp/5 Gallons. I am still getting used to the MC, and to using an ec meter, so there's that, lol!
> 
> It's not showing up on other plants getting the same, so I may have to taylor BOO's grub, and I am such a slacker!


yeah its not gonna happen to all plants because some plants can handle more nutes than others

I only had nute burn on 2 out of 10 plants and only 1 had it on all the tips like yours

For me it didn’t start until I started adding bud explosion 

I had to lower the dosage of MC a little 

I cant remember exactly but I think i was using 5 grams/gal of MC and 2 or 3 gram/gallon of bud explosion.Then drop it down to 4 grams/gal MC and 1 or 2 grams/gal of bud explosion 

It was my first time using Megacrop,I usually us Nectar for the Gods


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Okay
> 
> So i get that, then put it near the bud that i think is finished. What zoom do I start with? And what am i looking for in regards to cloudy vs amber ? and the 40% stuff, how do you see that through the loupe


I mainly use 60x zoom

Far as cloudy/amber thats up to you and what type of high you like

More amber will give you more of a body/couch lock type of high

Chopping before you get any amber will give you more of a heady high


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah its not gonna happen to all plants because some plants can handle more nutes than others
> 
> I only had nute burn on 2 out of 10 plants and only 1 had it on all the tips like yours
> 
> ...


FWIW I have dropped back to 1.5ec, probably too late for this BOO though.

NFTG is now owned by Hawthorn Gardening, Scott's shell company... fuck 'em!


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> NFTG is now owned by Hawthorn Gardening, Scott's shell company


Since when? This is the first im hearing of this


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Since when? This is the first im hearing of this


Hey, you heard it here first, lol! 

It's been over a year.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Hey, you heard it here first, lol!
> 
> It's been over a year.


is it supposed to be a secret or something because i cant find any info

never seen Scott Ostrander mention anything about selling the company either

I'll still keep using it either way...its been the best nutes Ive used so far


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Since when? This is the first im hearing of this


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawthorne_Gardening_Company

Same folks that own General hydroponics


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> is it supposed to be a secret or something because i cant find any info
> 
> never seen Scott Ostrander mention anything about selling the company either
> 
> I'll still keep using it either way...its been the best nutes Ive used so far


It'll be down to miracle grow's exacting standards before long, lol!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 7, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It'll be down to miracle grow's exacting standards before long, lol!


whatever you do, don't go to hawthornes gardening website and see all the brands they own now. I had no idea. sorry lil off topic. But if you are a scotts boycotter, lol, looks like everything from gavita to presh and can fans.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 7, 2019)

Day 38 since flip
Blueberries and Chocolate 

They are swelling nicely and are extremely frosty.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 7, 2019)

What’s up my dawgs? Just wanted to throw up some updated pics from week 5 of flower, Useful’s BBnC. 

        

Bonus Pics: Dinafim’s Critical + 2.0 Auto, waiting for my lazy ass to chop.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 38 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> They are swelling nicely and are extremely frosty.


Looks killer!


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 7, 2019)

1 week old double dipped strawberries


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 7, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Looks killer!


Thanks bud, yours are looking mighty fine too.
Best of luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

I am freaking amazed at how much this girl has grown in the last few hours!!! Its not really that green,Its the camera...


----------



## Houstini (Aug 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Since when? This is the first im hearing of this


The company is completely independent of Hawthorne. At a point in time they had distribution through sunlight supply, not ownership by sunlight, just a distribution contract. I don’t personally run nectar, but I am 100% confident that NFTG is not owned by ScottsMG/bayer


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 8, 2019)

Chocolate Diesel - day 42


Bag of Oranges - day 42


Boo's big sister. This one has lighter green leaves than her sister. She's about 5" taller and frostier.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2019)

Houstini said:


> The company is completely independent of Hawthorne. At a point in time they had distribution through sunlight supply, not ownership by sunlight, just a distribution contract. I don’t personally run nectar, but I am 100% confident that NFTG is not owned by ScottsMG/bayer


sunlight supply is now part of Hawthorne gardening. It''s all over the net. And Scott's is listed at Hawthornes parent company. lol.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 8, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It'll be down to miracle grow's exacting standards before long, lol!


Do you actually have any proof that they own Nectar or are you just guessing/making shit up 

If you have proof post it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 8, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Do you actually have any proof that they own Nectar or are you just guessing/making shit up
> 
> If you have proof post it


I was wrong about the ownership, I think.

When I last bought and checked out Oregon's Only, they were being distributed by Sunlight Supply, who was and is owned by HGC.

I assumed NFTG was absorbed too... a good example of jumping to the wrong conclusion.

I just emailed OO, to get the real skinny... which I should have done first.

But then, there's this:
https://www.hawthornegc.com/shop/bybrand/nectar-for-the-gods


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 8, 2019)

If its true that NFTG was bought out then that's a shame, I really liked some of their stuff.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 8, 2019)

Houstini said:


> The company is completely independent of Hawthorne. At a point in time they had distribution through sunlight supply, not ownership by sunlight, just a distribution contract. I don’t personally run nectar, but I am 100% confident that NFTG is not owned by ScottsMG/bayer


I think that's the deal, too.

I'm not sure if Sunlight Supply still distibutes NFTG.

I do know that when Hawthorn bought up SS, they also distributed Foxfarm things. Foxfarm dropped SS as a distributor, but SS never took them out of their advertising, so maybe that's what's up with the NFTG listing, or maybe they still distribute?

ETA, I just got this email:
<<<<<<<<Not at all. LOL

Still 100% owned by Scott Ostrander and Frank Wann.

Should be public record in the state of Oregon. 

A lot of our competitors like that rumor as Hawthorne still buys from us and distributes our line across the country. 
But they have zero interest in buying us, we don’t make enough money in the products we digest. Not cost effective for the big guys. 


Scott Ostrander
President
Oregon’s Only
[email protected]>>>>>

Sorry for any confusion, but it is confusing, lol!


----------



## Houstini (Aug 8, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I think that's the deal, too.
> 
> I'm not sure if Sunlight Supply still distibutes NFTG.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this reply, it’s a misunderstanding that too many people believe. 

I have no connection to nectar, don’t use their line, but it’s frustrating to see people making assumptions that are untrue.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 8, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Thank you for posting this reply, it’s a misunderstanding that too many people believe.
> 
> I have no connection to nectar, don’t use their line, but it’s frustrating to see people making assumptions that are untrue.


I hope I've made it clear I jumped to a wrong conclusion on the ownership, it's so easy to hate on scotts, lol!...thing is, for me, they still deal with the Hawthorn thugs, which puts jingly in Scott's pockets. 

Jeeze, I'm sorry for the hijack @Useful Seeds, these twats just wind me up!


----------



## ZANDER (Aug 8, 2019)

Ok. I have waited long enough grabbing a pack of the chocolate diesel. @Useful Seeds Any future plans to release more of the chocolate trip?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I hope I've made it clear I jumped to a wrong conclusion on the ownership, it's so easy to hate on scotts, lol!...thing is, for me, they still deal with the Hawthorn thugs, which puts jingly in Scott's pockets.
> 
> Jeeze, I'm sorry for the hijack @Useful Seeds, these twats just wind me up!


Twats have a tendency for doing that,as we all know!!!


----------



## Houstini (Aug 8, 2019)

You made it very clear and it’s awesome you went to the horses mouth and settled it, commendable! 

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming. 
Apollo 11F3 useful freebie
Untopped Oregon outdoor


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4376252


Hey Frank, you know what's causing that yellowing between leaf veins? I've had that in the past too, and could never figure out if it was a mag deficiency or something else.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

Aheadatime said:


> Hey Frank, you know what's causing that yellowing between leaf veins? I've had that in the past too, and could never figure out if it was a mag deficiency or something else.


Overnuted


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

Houstini said:


> You made it very clear and it’s awesome you went to the horses mouth and settled it, commendable!
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.
> Apollo 11F3 useful freebie
> ...


really wish I let mine get this big in veg. wonderful daytime smoke. Gonna preserve it after I'm done preserving HAOGxSSDD.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

anybody else got any 79' xmas going? I dont think mine grew a single inch after I threw it in flower, lol. squattest, tightest plant i've ever grown, and they're all like that.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> If its true that NFTG was bought out then that's a shame, I really liked some of their stuff.


Gotta say, the only thing I noticed when i switched from NFTG to MC is how much time and money I was saving. I couldnt imagine how much I"d have to spend on it nowadays to feed all the gardens.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> anybody else got any 79' xmas going? I dont think mine grew a single inch after I threw it in flower, lol. squattest, tightest plant i've ever grown, and they're all like that.


Yep! That's her. I just threw one in flower, She's tight, short and gets really frosty. I also noticed she's finicky about N. The pine and coffee terps, when ripe, are strong!


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Gotta say, the only thing I noticed when i switched from NFTG to MC is how much time and money I was saving. I couldnt imagine how much I"d have to spend on it nowadays to feed all the gardens.


Yeah you will definitely save time and money plus you’ll get a little more yield but the taste,bad appeal and high are better using NFTG

Im switching back to Nectar my next grow 

I got some One Shot and im gonna see how that compares to the bottles 

I saw that a couple people on Instagram are testing Nectar super soil.Im definitely gonna get a few bags whenever it gets released


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Overnuted


Always happens when I use the TRIO from GH... But im feeding them a million times a day cause they're in Tupur...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Twats have a tendency for doing that,as we all know!!!


No offense to you miss lady!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah you will definitely save time and money plus you’ll get a little more yield but the taste,bad appeal and high are better using NFTG
> 
> Im switching back to Nectar my next grow
> 
> ...


Megacrop makes the weed taste bad???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

Houstini said:


> You made it very clear and it’s awesome you went to the horses mouth and settled it, commendable!
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.
> Apollo 11F3 useful freebie
> ...


Do you get a lot of snow in the winter??? Or does it rain more???


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Megacrop makes the weed taste bad???


No,it doesn’t taste bad,the NFTG grown clones just taste better


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Gotta say, the only thing I noticed when i switched from NFTG to MC is how much time and money I was saving. I couldnt imagine how much I"d have to spend on it nowadays to feed all the gardens.


I went from Head's formula to MC. I saved money, but not time. Also, when I have a problem, trying to adjust the formula to match the plants needs is a pita. I'm going to try Jack's next, looks like it'll give me more control.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Do you get a lot of snow in the winter??? Or does it rain more???


Almost no snow during winters but it usually starts raining in oct and doesn't stop till like may. Not bad rain but cloudy misting weather.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Do you get a lot of snow in the winter??? Or does it rain more???


Hardly any snow in the willamette valley.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Almost no snow during winters but it usually starts raining in oct and doesn't stop till like may. Not bad rain but cloudy misting weather.


Kinda sucks for outdoor growing then???


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 9, 2019)

Just wanted to share some bud shots from the end of week 5 of flower:


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Almost no snow during winters but it usually starts raining in oct and doesn't stop till like may. Not bad rain but cloudy misting weather.


You live in Canada? . Sounds like Vancouver


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 9, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You live in Canada? . Sounds like Vancouver


yep or the island. Only one of a few places in this great country where it rarely snows and rains all winter lol


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 9, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> yep or the island. Only one of a few places in this great country where it rarely snows and rains all winter lol


I like it in NS. Not as flashy but better people


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You live in Canada? . Sounds like Vancouver


I live in the willamette valley in Oregon. Close to Houstini above. 


Frank Nitty said:


> Kinda sucks for outdoor growing then???


It's usually late October early Nov. before it get too rainy so its not too bad. I've only done indoor out here but my buddy has a few outdoor.

Here is the grape sato (on the left) and the blackberry black dog (right) plants I gave him mid july. The smaller plants are auto freebies I gave him. The one on the left is hso blue dream and is crap, the right is dinafem blueberry northern lights.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah you will definitely save time and money plus you’ll get a little more yield but the taste,bad appeal and high are better using NFTG
> 
> Im switching back to Nectar my next grow
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly disagree with you, but it could also just be what I was growing. I found that none of my bodhi strains had nearly the potency of anything i've grown with MC, which was more bodhi, Duke Diamond, and Useful gear. My best crops were certainly mega crop, as far as everything you mentioned. 

i'm not saying this to be arugementative, just found its worth mentioning that it could also be strain dependent as well. 

I do have enough NFTG left over that I could probably do a clone side by side with megacrop and nectar to really put this to the test.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree with you, but it could also just be what I was growing. I found that none of my bodhi strains had nearly the potency of anything i've grown with MC, which was more bodhi, Duke Diamond, and Useful gear. My best crops were certainly mega crop, as far as everything you mentioned.
> 
> i'm not saying this to be arugementative, just found its worth mentioning that it could also be strain dependent as well.
> 
> I do have enough NFTG left over that I could probably do a clone side by side with megacrop and nectar to really put this to the test.


My opinion is based off growing the same 2 Tropicanna Cookies clones with Nectar and then growing them with MC

The Nectar clones taste better,have a better high,and better bag appeal 

The MC clones yielded better 

None of it was bad smoke though 

The Nectar clones may have turned out better simply because you can really dial in your plants with Nectar.MC is a all in one so when you’re lowering or upping the dosage you’re lowering/upping everything 

Also it should be noted i run the full Nectar line.I don’t know if you do but Ive heard the results aren’t the same if you’re not running the whole line


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

@USEFUL what are you putting in these plants???!!! This is only a few weeks from seed!!!
Just look at the leaves!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 10, 2019)

Enjoying a doob stick of 91xchocD on national s’mores day, while enjoying some s’mores, of course. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend useful fam!


----------



## pthobson (Aug 10, 2019)

Hope everyone is doing well. Haven’t spoke to anyone on here in a minute! Hope all is well with you @Useful Seeds . Been keeping you and your friend in my thoughts.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 10, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just wanted to share some bud shots from the end of week 5 of flower:
> 
> View attachment 4377017 View attachment 4377018 View attachment 4377019 View attachment 4377020 View attachment 4377021 View attachment 4377022


Beautiful Doc!


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 11, 2019)

Middle of week 3 since the flip on the ASS x BoO, starting to come together quite nicely...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 11, 2019)

Will you re release bag of oranges and chocolate diesel at any stage useful?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Enjoying a doob stick of 91xchocD on national s’mores day, while enjoying some s’mores, of course.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend useful fam!View attachment 4377448


Chocolate anything x marshmellow tasting or smelling anything = s'mores That would be pretty cool to make. 

This Morecowbell x Lucky Charms I ran last winter smelled and tasted just like Lucky Charm marshmellows.
 


Maybe I can find something Chocolate in Usefuls Chem cookie trip or Scwaggys ( Chem91 x c99 ) x Chocolate trip F4 this winter. Worth a shot.

Cheers


----------



## ZANDER (Aug 11, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Will you re release bag of oranges and chocolate diesel at any stage useful?


Chocolate diesel is still available @JBCSeeds . The site says he has 3 left.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 11, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> Chocolate diesel is still available @JBCSeeds . The site says he has 3 left.


useful also stated that there will be more BOO when he ships another pack to JBC.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 11, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Will you re release bag of oranges and chocolate diesel at any stage useful?


JBC has Chocolate Diesel 

DC Seed Exchange has Bag of Oranges


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Haven’t spoke to anyone on here in a minute! Hope all is well with you @Useful Seeds . Been keeping you and your friend in my thoughts.


Doin well over here, been a lil bit busy with garden, auctions, packin up orders, family time ect. Thank you for the support and kind words, really means a lot.


Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Will you re release bag of oranges and chocolate diesel at any stage useful?


There are some at @DCSEEDEXCHANGE, and I just sent a shipment to @JBCSeeds.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice, i waited just long enough,

Ill wait for the BOO to hit JBC and grab a pack to go with the Chocolate Sunset.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Bitch,i dont need no handouts!!!View attachment 4370424


That a bag of cocaine in the upper right? I'd be poppin that. Let us know how germ rates go.


----------



## RolandBurnem (Aug 11, 2019)

Bag Of Oranges S1 "Born on 2-2019" finishing up this week! Zesty! I call her "BooBoo".
All ten beans popped and rooted fast although I dropped one and lost it under the couch.
I forgot to take cuts of any of the 9 but luckily I bought two packs!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 11, 2019)

@Useful Seeds Sunshine Daydream is my desert island/if you could only have one smoke strain. I have a particular back pain it wipes out, and then there's the high thing! Since it seems Bodhi's stash is finally gone... is there any chance of cajoling you into making some S1's?

I've tried a couple of times with STS, but both were major fails, and I don't know if the third time's the charm, or just plain stupid, lol!

It seems you haven't played with it, any reason?

I have a pack (ok, a couple!) I'd donate to the cause.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 11, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That a bag of cocaine in the upper right? I'd be poppin that. Let us know how germ rates go.


Nope... None of that...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 12, 2019)

What about glg I always buy through them because there stealth and freebies plus live out side of the states and prefer to stick with the ole reliable ?


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 12, 2019)

Wasn’t the best grow due to some personal issues that came up but here is one chem 91 x chocolate diesel. Veg 29 days then out in flower room in .75 gallon pot. Feed for the first month and half with water that wasn’t ph’d correctly. Last month was feed only tap water. This was at day 73 from the day it enter 12/12. Removed all fan leaves a week and half earlier. Temps were low 70’s past month.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 12, 2019)

Day 48 from flip
TC testers


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 12, 2019)

Day 48 from flip
DDS


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 12, 2019)

week 3 double dipped strawberries


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2019)

GG4 X CD... Amazing...


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 13, 2019)

DDS and tranquil week 8 today. look very nice, super frosty. one DDS is getting some purple to the bud it looks like to go along with super purple leaves. the other DDS is not purple at all but super frosty. Tranquil looks like it will yields less than those two, didn’t branch out as much. Looks really dense and dark and frosty, almost intimidating lol. I get a really lemon smell. 

The DDS and chem cookie trip that are in week 6 are monsters all seem to be bigger than ^. The Chem cookie smells awesome and is really big.


----------



## jtgreen (Aug 13, 2019)

Anybody have the banana kush s1 in stock


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 13, 2019)

jtgreen said:


> Anybody have the banana kush s1 in stock


I just about to ask for more banna crosses


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2019)

Okay, hi, I like seeds. Can I play too?

Lots happening for Useful for a little while now, I wish you the best, and I like all the nug porn I see.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @Useful Seeds Sunshine Daydream is my desert island/if you could only have one smoke strain. I have a particular back pain it wipes out, and then there's the high thing! Since it seems Bodhi's stash is finally gone... is there any chance of cajoling you into making some S1's?
> 
> I've tried a couple of times with STS, but both were major fails, and I don't know if the third time's the charm, or just plain stupid, lol!
> 
> ...


SSDD is a nice one fer sure !!!! I could possibly work with it in the future. I have a lot on my plate at the moment, but ya never know.



jtgreen said:


> Anybody have the banana kush s1 in stock


Not at the moment, I do plan on makin more though.



Michael Huntherz said:


> Okay, hi, I like seeds. Can I play too?
> 
> Lots happening for Useful for a little while now, I wish you the best, and I like all the nug porn I see.


Heck yeah you can play, and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @Useful Seeds Sunshine Daydream is my desert island/if you could only have one smoke strain. I have a particular back pain it wipes out, and then there's the high thing! Since it seems Bodhi's stash is finally gone... is there any chance of cajoling you into making some S1's?
> 
> I've tried a couple of times with STS, but both were major fails, and I don't know if the third time's the charm, or just plain stupid, lol!
> 
> ...


Add some AgNO3 to your STS and start spraying daily 2 weeks prior to flip. That works for me. Do not smoke/vape/ingest any part of a plant sprayed. 
hth


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

Im still in silent observation... How's everyone doing???


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 14, 2019)

About to start some useful in a month probably chem Cookies trip and phantom cookies x orange cookies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Add some AgNO3 to your STS and start spraying daily 2 weeks prior to flip. That works for me. Do not smoke/vape/ingest any part of a plant sprayed.
> hth


I thought with sts you only had to spray plant once before or right at flip and then 1 more time a little later?

@CoB_nUt didn't you say your goofy grape was only sprayed twice using sts?

Now with CS you got spray 1-2 weeks prior and continue till you see balls form.

Just curious and mean no offense.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought with sts you only had to spray plant once before or right at flip and then 1 more time a little later?
> 
> @CoB_nUt didn't you say your goofy grape was only sprayed twice using sts?
> 
> ...


Absolutely no offense taken  I think it's just a misunderstanding. To me STS means Sodium Thiosulfate. If you mean silver thiosulfate then we are talking the same thing. I'm just not used to referring to it that way. If it's not working up the amount of silver in the solution is the answer.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought with sts you only had to spray plant once before or right at flip and then 1 more time a little later?
> 
> @CoB_nUt didn't you say your goofy grape was only sprayed twice using sts?
> 
> ...


I sprayed the entire plant day of flip and sprizted the nodes 7-9 days later. This was goofy grape and my jelly pie. They turned just fine and had pollen to give at the time their clone sisters started budding. Could be Schwaggy's formula and ratio that had them turn so quickly.

I have 2 other plants same strain, I sprayed 3 times. It delayed formation and maturity of the sacs as to where they are JUST NOW maturing. These were seed plants and weren't quite mature.Could be a reason as well.

I have seen it suggested to spray at different times..i.e. prior to flip,but I went with the method I saw work,being that this was my first time using STS. I THINK it has a few different variables to get the desired or expected results. STS strength,reversal donor age,spray schedule etc.
With CS, I sprayed everyday 2x a day until first sac appeared. STS is much much easier IMO.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @Useful Seeds Sunshine Daydream is my desert island/if you could only have one smoke strain. I have a particular back pain it wipes out, and then there's the high thing! Since it seems Bodhi's stash is finally gone... is there any chance of cajoling you into making some S1's?
> 
> I've tried a couple of times with STS, but both were major fails, and I don't know if the third time's the charm, or just plain stupid, lol!
> 
> ...


Schwaggy P has a detailed write-up on the making and use of STS for reversal.
I am from the CS camp. I tried his method to the T. It worked for me as it did him. Almost too damn well... 
Here's a link. The write-up is towards the bottom 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/page-33


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I sprayed the entire plant day of flip and sprizted the nodes 7-9 days later. This was goofy grape and my jelly pie. They turned just fine and had pollen to give at the time their clone sisters started budding. Could be Schwaggy's formula and ratio that had them turn so quickly.
> 
> I have 2 other plants same strain, I sprayed 3 times. It delayed formation and maturity of the sacs as to where they are JUST NOW maturing. These were seed plants and weren't quite mature.Could be a reason as well.
> 
> ...


Some strains reverse easily has been my experience. However some are more resistant. I had to up my silver nitrate ratio in my sts solution by about 400% to get the most recent recalcitrant strain to reverse.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Schwaggy P has a detailed write-up on the making and use of STS for reversal.
> I am from the CS camp. I tried his method to the T. It worked for me as it did him. Almost too damn well...
> Here's a link. The write-up is towards the bottom
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/page-33


Yup about 1/2 way down he states that you may have to use less water LOL I also use it more frequently. That can help you over the hump with the recalcitrant girls.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Some strains reverse easily has been my experience. However some are more resistant. I had to up my silver nitrate ratio in my sts solution by about 400% to get the most recent recalcitrant strain to reverse.


Hello curious2garden. In your experience does spraying STS solution too much cause delayed reversal,or is it just what you've stated and the strain in more resistant to change?
Also, have you experienced some buds sites changing or reversing while others still have stigma developing? I ask because, I had it happen on one of the aforementioned plants. Some branches changed and some didn't,hence me spraying a 3rd time.
Now all those sites that had stigma have maybe 3-6 surrounded by sacs. 
And where the hell do the stigma go?! Lol it's like they disappear and male parts appear.
With CS I see them die or wither and then change. None of that with the soulution.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup about 1/2 way down he states that you may have to use less water LOL I also use it more frequently. That can help you over the hump with the recalcitrant girls.


Yup! I like how I can make small batches.Just enough to spray/spritz a few solo cup clones and plants in 1gal fabric pots.

Thank you for responding. Data points collected. I may tweak the ratio here and there if I run into another "fighter". 
I still have the stock solutions from this recipe in hydrogen peroxide bottles in the fridge.
That little batch made way more stock solution than I need for now. I'm actually done reversing for a while.
How long will it keep in said conditions?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hello curious2garden. In your experience does spraying STS solution too much cause delayed reversal,or is it just what you've stated and the strain in more resistant to change?
> Also, have you experienced some buds sites changing or reversing while others still have stigma developing? I ask because, I had it happen on one of the aforementioned plants. Some branches changed and some didn't,hence me spraying a 3rd time.
> Now all those sites that had stigma have maybe 3-6 surrounded by sacs.
> And where the hell do the stigma go?! Lol it's like they disappear and male parts appear.
> With CS I see them die or wither and then change. None of that with the soulution.


No it doesn't delay it, the weaker it is the longer it can take to turn it if at all. Essentially I had to run several tables of GG#4 until I got her to reverse each time increasing the AgNO3. Finally 400% and she fully reversed.

When I've experienced some bud sites changing and others not it usually means I've been uneven in spraying (operator error LOL ie don't spray when high).

I never thought about what happens with the stigma. I assumed they shriveled and dropped. I've never used colloidal silver so I can't speak to that. I've only used silver nitrate kept in solution via sodium thiosulfate. So the silver nitrate's the thing to badly paraphrase Shakespeare.

Edited to add: The sodium thiosulfate is also a ligand, keeping the ion less reactive to various bio chemicals and keeps its ethylene binding capacity intact


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2019)

Some great info, thanks @curious2garden and @CoB_nUt


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

My apologies for the derail @Useful Seeds. I take knowledge any where I can get it.

However, I did drop 2 each the
Tranquil Chocolate
H.A.O.G x Choc D
Gelato45 x Choc D testers.

They all germinated and are above ground. Gonna toss'em in a flood and drain tote and let'em rip!
Sadly,I had to part ways with my other H.A.O.G xChoc D girls. They got way too big,didn't want to cut them back nor will I ever cull healthy gals,so a buddy came down and snagged 'em while he was in town. They'll be well taken care of. Unfortunately he's a hermit and the only way I'll get to see them flower is to drive out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some great info, thanks @curious2garden and @CoB_nUt


Curious is always dropping jewels. I thought I'd take the opportunity to ask and collect some myself.

You're welcome Eso.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yup! I like how I can make small batches.Just enough to spray/spritz a few solo cup clones and plants in 1gal fabric pots.
> 
> Thank you for responding. Data points collected. I may tweak the ratio here and there if I run into another "fighter".
> I still have the stock solutions from this recipe in hydrogen peroxide bottles in the fridge.
> ...


The separate stock solutions can be stored indefinitely and the mixed solution responds to light and heat. I only mix enough for a reversing run and then throw out the left over.

@Useful Seeds sorry about the hijack.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Curious is always dropping jewels. I thought I'd take the opportunity to ask and collect some myself.
> 
> Your're welcome Eso.


You are far to kind! It's always enjoyable to talk with reasonable peeps. 
Good luck on your new babies


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No it doesn't delay it, the weaker it is the longer it can take to turn it if at all. Essentially I had to run several tables of GG#4 until I got her to reverse each time increasing the AgNO3. Finally 400% and she fully reversed.
> 
> When I've experienced some bud sites changing and others not it usually means I've been uneven in spraying (operator error LOL ie don't spray when high).
> 
> ...


Thank you. I had some fighters on my hands. I thought I screwed up. I'm known for operator error. Glad it WAS my fault. Nailed it. High when spraying is a no go!

Last question. I promise. Have you found some sacs don't really open? The "nanners" inside don't open and release. Yet, they have a nice amount of pollen in them once broken or stuck with a pin and tapped. They don't burst per-say like true males do of course.
Like my goofy grape, it's pollen is easily maneuvered and dumped onto my collection glass. Once tapped the sacs open up easily. Whereas the other plant in question has mature pods that just get hard but never really split.

I know I am not using the correct terminology,my apologies. The "nanners" are inside of the lil flower pods that hold them.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The separate stock solutions can be stored indefinitely and the mixed solution responds to light and heat. I only mix enough for a reversing run and then throw out the left over.
> 
> @Useful Seeds sorry about the hijack.....


Thank you. Yes, I made *75*ml batches everytime. Good to know I have stock on deck when needed. They are separate.


curious2garden said:


> You are far to kind! It's always enjoyable to talk with reasonable peeps.
> Good luck on your new babies


Thank you! I share the sentiment. Thank you for vibes for the babies.

*corrected.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you. I had some fighters on my hands. I thought I screwed up. I'm known for operator error. Glad it WAS my fault. Nailed it. High when spraying is a no go!
> 
> Last question. I promise. Have you found some sacs don't really open? The "nanners" inside don't open and release. Yet, they have a nice amount of pollen in them once broken or stuck with a pin and tapped. They don't burst per-say like true males do of course.
> Like my goofy grape, it's pollen is easily maneuvered and dumped onto my collection glass. Once tapped the sacs open up easily. Whereas the other plant in question has mature pods that just get hard but never really split.
> ...


Honestly no. When I reverse I don't collect pollen. I just reverse one plant and shake him hard over all the other plants on the table and I just continue shaking him over everybody daily for a week or so. So I'm doing an entire room. I've never noticed whether any of the pollen sacs stay closed. As long as they puff smoke I'm happy.


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 14, 2019)

From JBC seeds newsletter...
A bit of a *Useful Seeds* restock will hit tomorrow morning!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely no offense taken  I think it's just a misunderstanding. To me STS means Sodium Thiosulfate. If you mean silver thiosulfate then we are talking the same thing. I'm just not used to referring to it that way. If it's not working up the amount of silver in the solution is the answer.


Some great info, I would also like to add that there are two types of sodium thiosulfate. Pentahydrate and anhydrous, the pentahydrate has 5 water molecules attached, so if you have that one and are attempting to make an sts solution, you will need to add more to compensate for the water molecules present in the pentahydrate.



CoB_nUt said:


> My apologies for the derail @Useful Seeds. I take knowledge any where I can get it.
> 
> However, I did drop 2 each the
> Tranquil Chocolate
> ...


No derail at all my friend, good info along with the good vibe is always welcome here.



curious2garden said:


> The separate stock solutions can be stored indefinitely and the mixed solution responds to light and heat. I only mix enough for a reversing run and then throw out the left over.
> 
> @Useful Seeds sorry about the hijack.....


No apologies needed at all, some good information is always welcome here.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some great info, I would also like to add that there are two types of sodium thiosulfate. Pentahydrate and anhydrous, the pentahydrate has 5 water molecules attached, so if you have that one and are attempting to make an sts solution, you will need to add more to compensate for the water molecules present in the pentahydrate.
> 
> 
> No derail at all my friend, good info along with the good vibe is always welcome here.
> ...


I use the pentahydrate. It's usually the standard in commerce. Although my friend the Ph.D. organic chemist actually mixes my solutions for me and distills my concentrates.


----------



## outliergenetix (Aug 14, 2019)

BOO!!!!! i'm back lol. sorry everyone for dropping off the face of the earth basically at harvest. i lost my job several weeks or however long ago and was about to lose my house but i just accepted a job offer today and will be making more $$ and benefits than before. sometimes "the universe" works in mysterious ways It was finally long enough for my criminal histopry to no longer show on back ground checks etc so i got a corporate job. anyway now for what you've all been waiting for sadly minus pics i'm exhausted and been thru hell and back. no pics were taken really i was too depressed thinking i lost my place to grow. i just harvested round 2 of the SSDD x Jabba which i can give a cured smoke report on from round 1 also, but i didnt start anythingin flower because as i said i thought i lost my house till today basically and didnt want to have to tear down mid flower. i will be popping something not sure what this week i will maybe ask for a vote when i try and decide haha. but i am also gonna put the mint choc trip clones from spring into flower because i did keep a small veg area going in case. sadly i did lose a cpl of the best clones from each tho i do have seed from every female so that sweet.
okay smoke report and only by memory couldnt keep the journal i was doing contract temp work and interviewing and pulling out my hair sorry.
jabba x ssd
smell ranged from some kinda hard to describe sugary funk with varying degrees of chem/og notes depending on pheno. 2 of the 7 were no go for flavor could be my process admittedly. not as controlled as i'd like but taken to 10 days in a slow dry then cure. still harsh. the other 5 i would say were two distinct flavors. one that sugary sweet funk that you smell and a sour apple or lime aftertaste but strong. i must admit i ph with limes tho and allot of my weed has this so it is possibly a "how i grow thing" that said the limey sour apple thing is very noticeable and lingers. the other main pheno flavor was kush basically chemmy kush prolly from tres dawg in the lineage of the one parent. out of 7 2 were hard to pick from as clear winners and those had a good balance fo the two flavor profiles the chem with that lingering sour but the weird smell not like the flavor. it is probably from the ssdd i cannot really even describe it sadly to say fruity would be not accurate so i said sugary because sweet isnt really accurate either and there is a def weird unique funk that you simply cannot say its fruity. the looks of these were frosty af on a cpl. almost white in the jar and i didnt do a great trim and the sugar leaves were liek snow so it looked fire untrimmed even. nice calyx swelling on a cpl to... real "knucklers" as i would say.. one or two were super sticky after ful cure still stuck to thumb and forefinger to annoying to degree, which is a good thing clearly. the winner of all the strains over the last two runs regarding knock your dick in the dirt high was a ssdd x jabba #11 to be precise #14 was actually close i cant tell em apart really except for the 11 gets me stupid. i am gonna runn seeds form 11 and 14 and make another generation from those. that may actually happen next run in part.

the mint choc trip was not the best flavor exceptfor that lime sour that again may be my environment. if not tho it is very strong in the mint choc trips way more pronounced than other ones strains if it is from the limes. beside the sour apple/lime it has a "gross" smell actually. my buddy was like wtf but that is a good thing to me i like different but it is not super marketable i must say lol. the bag appeal is a diff story the nugs are gorgeous you literalyl dont even have to trim they are truly special plants that way. some purpling also in most but more leaves than nug meat.super dense but not really swollen calyx dense just super dense kinda unique looking i prolly have pics somewhere one day i will find but that phone i broke right before i lost my job so idk if i moved em to a pc or not before it happened. oh the nugs didnt look frosty but they are if you know what i mean.

not gonna get into the deets on other stuff not from usefull ill post that somewhere on the forum another time i will also post the report on the jabba f2 from swaggy another time soon on his thread. spoilers some real fire to be had in a cpl

OKAY IF YOU READ ALL THAT I WILL REWARD YOU WITH A FEW NUG SHOTS I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS WHAT MOST IF NOT ALL ARE SWAGGY'S JABBAS OR USEFUL'S JABBAS X SSDD SORRY BUT IT'S ALL I SEE ON THE PHONE ATM. i'll be around more soon folks and back in the swing i just need to get started at this new job and all. just did did the HR shit today wont start till end of month.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 14, 2019)

Any idea when there might be a re-stock at Greatlakes. I want some Useful seeds and this seems to be the only US seedbank that will ship to me in Canada. Messaged JBC but haven't received any response.


----------



## althor (Aug 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I sprayed the entire plant day of flip and sprizted the nodes 7-9 days later. This was goofy grape and my jelly pie. They turned just fine and had pollen to give at the time their clone sisters started budding. Could be Schwaggy's formula and ratio that had them turn so quickly.
> 
> I have 2 other plants same strain, I sprayed 3 times. It delayed formation and maturity of the sacs as to where they are JUST NOW maturing. These were seed plants and weren't quite mature.Could be a reason as well.
> 
> ...


Whered you get the materials? Amazon?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 14, 2019)

althor said:


> Whered you get the materials? Amazon?


Yes.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Any idea when there might be a re-stock at Greatlakes. I want some Useful seeds and this seems to be the only US seedbank that will ship to me in Canada. Messaged JBC but haven't received any response.


Pretty sure JBC ships to Canada. Correct me if I’m wrong @diggs99


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Pretty sure JBC ships to Canada. Correct me if I’m wrong @diggs99


Confirmed jbc will ship to Canada


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 15, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel #2 back at day 19/20. IM guessing this is a choc d leaner. However, #3 is pushing more of the db side maybe? with heavy frost and greasy to the touch. Will update that later when I can grab some good picsView attachment 4375236View attachment 4375238View attachment 4375239


Lots of girth added to #2 in the past 11 days.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Any idea when there might be a re-stock at Greatlakes. I want some Useful seeds and this seems to be the only US seedbank that will ship to me in Canada. Messaged JBC but haven't received any response.


I am also under the impression JBC does indeed ship to Canada. I also believe they have a CC option.

Cheers


----------



## pthobson (Aug 15, 2019)

Restock hit at JBC.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 15, 2019)

Just waiting for confirmation on my BOO and Choc Sunset.

2 full tables of Useful gear coming up, will be very short veg, as soon as they show maturity im flipping.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2019)

First of 3 DDS chopped an hour ago @ 71 days, and definitely the winner. It's had a sweet strawberry smell for weeks and still does. The other 2 need at least another week, but will get no more. This one I have no doubt will be


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 15, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> BOO!!!!! i'm back lol. sorry everyone for dropping off the face of the earth basically at harvest. i lost my job several weeks or however long ago and was about to lose my house but i just accepted a job offer today and will be making more $$ and benefits than before. sometimes "the universe" works in mysterious ways It was finally long enough for my criminal histopry to no longer show on back ground checks etc so i got a corporate job. anyway now for what you've all been waiting for sadly minus pics i'm exhausted and been thru hell and back. no pics were taken really i was too depressed thinking i lost my place to grow. i just harvested round 2 of the SSDD x Jabba which i can give a cured smoke report on from round 1 also, but i didnt start anythingin flower because as i said i thought i lost my house till today basically and didnt want to have to tear down mid flower. i will be popping something not sure what this week i will maybe ask for a vote when i try and decide haha. but i am also gonna put the mint choc trip clones from spring into flower because i did keep a small veg area going in case. sadly i did lose a cpl of the best clones from each tho i do have seed from every female so that sweet.
> okay smoke report and only by memory couldnt keep the journal i was doing contract temp work and interviewing and pulling out my hair sorry.
> jabba x ssd
> smell ranged from some kinda hard to describe sugary funk with varying degrees of chem/og notes depending on pheno. 2 of the 7 were no go for flavor could be my process admittedly. not as controlled as i'd like but taken to 10 days in a slow dry then cure. still harsh. the other 5 i would say were two distinct flavors. one that sugary sweet funk that you smell and a sour apple or lime aftertaste but strong. i must admit i ph with limes tho and allot of my weed has this so it is possibly a "how i grow thing" that said the limey sour apple thing is very noticeable and lingers. the other main pheno flavor was kush basically chemmy kush prolly from tres dawg in the lineage of the one parent. out of 7 2 were hard to pick from as clear winners and those had a good balance fo the two flavor profiles the chem with that lingering sour but the weird smell not like the flavor. it is probably from the ssdd i cannot really even describe it sadly to say fruity would be not accurate so i said sugary because sweet isnt really accurate either and there is a def weird unique funk that you simply cannot say its fruity. the looks of these were frosty af on a cpl. almost white in the jar and i didnt do a great trim and the sugar leaves were liek snow so it looked fire untrimmed even. nice calyx swelling on a cpl to... real "knucklers" as i would say.. one or two were super sticky after ful cure still stuck to thumb and forefinger to annoying to degree, which is a good thing clearly. the winner of all the strains over the last two runs regarding knock your dick in the dirt high was a ssdd x jabba #11 to be precise #14 was actually close i cant tell em apart really except for the 11 gets me stupid. i am gonna runn seeds form 11 and 14 and make another generation from those. that may actually happen next run in part.
> ...



Glad the work situation all ended up well for you, best of luck moving forward bud.

Nice pics


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> BOO!!!!! i'm back lol. sorry everyone for dropping off the face of the earth basically at harvest. i lost my job several weeks or however long ago and was about to lose my house but i just accepted a job offer today and will be making more $$ and benefits than before. sometimes "the universe" works in mysterious ways It was finally long enough for my criminal histopry to no longer show on back ground checks etc so i got a corporate job. anyway now for what you've all been waiting for sadly minus pics i'm exhausted and been thru hell and back. no pics were taken really i was too depressed thinking i lost my place to grow. i just harvested round 2 of the SSDD x Jabba which i can give a cured smoke report on from round 1 also, but i didnt start anythingin flower because as i said i thought i lost my house till today basically and didnt want to have to tear down mid flower. i will be popping something not sure what this week i will maybe ask for a vote when i try and decide haha. but i am also gonna put the mint choc trip clones from spring into flower because i did keep a small veg area going in case. sadly i did lose a cpl of the best clones from each tho i do have seed from every female so that sweet.
> okay smoke report and only by memory couldnt keep the journal i was doing contract temp work and interviewing and pulling out my hair sorry.
> jabba x ssd
> smell ranged from some kinda hard to describe sugary funk with varying degrees of chem/og notes depending on pheno. 2 of the 7 were no go for flavor could be my process admittedly. not as controlled as i'd like but taken to 10 days in a slow dry then cure. still harsh. the other 5 i would say were two distinct flavors. one that sugary sweet funk that you smell and a sour apple or lime aftertaste but strong. i must admit i ph with limes tho and allot of my weed has this so it is possibly a "how i grow thing" that said the limey sour apple thing is very noticeable and lingers. the other main pheno flavor was kush basically chemmy kush prolly from tres dawg in the lineage of the one parent. out of 7 2 were hard to pick from as clear winners and those had a good balance fo the two flavor profiles the chem with that lingering sour but the weird smell not like the flavor. it is probably from the ssdd i cannot really even describe it sadly to say fruity would be not accurate so i said sugary because sweet isnt really accurate either and there is a def weird unique funk that you simply cannot say its fruity. the looks of these were frosty af on a cpl. almost white in the jar and i didnt do a great trim and the sugar leaves were liek snow so it looked fire untrimmed even. nice calyx swelling on a cpl to... real "knucklers" as i would say.. one or two were super sticky after ful cure still stuck to thumb and forefinger to annoying to degree, which is a good thing clearly. the winner of all the strains over the last two runs regarding knock your dick in the dirt high was a ssdd x jabba #11 to be precise #14 was actually close i cant tell em apart really except for the 11 gets me stupid. i am gonna runn seeds form 11 and 14 and make another generation from those. that may actually happen next run in part.
> ...


I was wonderin where the heck you were !!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Confirmed jbc will ship to Canada


Sweet. Thanks


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 15, 2019)

Day 46 since flip
Blueberries and Chocolate

Sweet,sticky and swelling nicely.

Ill be eager to pop the Choc Sunset and the BOO...Truthfully, id be eager to pop any beans from this bro if ya get a chance.



Sorry for pic quality, i dont have time or patience to do better lol


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 46 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Sweet,sticky and swelling nicely.
> ...


Niceee bud!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 15, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am also under the impression JBC does indeed ship to Canada. I also believe they have a CC option.
> 
> Cheers


Says cash or money order but I'm going to look again


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Says cash or money order but I'm going to look again


I think he was using PayPal as an option too.

If I'm remembering it right


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Niceee bud!


Thanks bro.
Home stretch now, will be a fun harvest


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I think he was using PayPal as an option too.
> 
> If I'm remembering it right


Can't find anything about paying with CC, only cash or money order. If I have to send cash then I'd have to send it registered mail to track it. Prob won't be cheap. I ordered Chocolate Diesel and have 5 days to get them cash.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Aug 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 46 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Sweet,sticky and swelling nicely.
> ...


Wow man looks like your lights are doing great.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Wow man looks like your lights are doing great.



Hey bud, nice to see you around.

Ya the lights grow some nice weed for sure, altho i think these genetics would grow under anything lol
ive had a few small issues with the wiring but nothing too serious.

Hows the container project coming along?


----------



## pthobson (Aug 15, 2019)

Still hanging around. They deserve better than what they are getting right now 
Tranquil chocolate


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 15, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Lots of girth added to #2 in the past 11 days. View attachment 4379520


Nice! I see at least a 2 liter cola in your future. Do you defoliate?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 15, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 46 since flip
> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Sweet,sticky and swelling nicely.
> ...


Well done diggs. Nice tight ship you're running there my man. Props.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Still hanging around. They deserve better than what they are getting right now
> Tranquil chocolate


..


Amos Otis said:


> First of 3 DDS chopped an hour ago @ 71 days, and definitely the winner. It's had a sweet strawberry smell for weeks and still does. The other 2 need at least another week, but will get no more. This one I have no doubt will be
> 
> View attachment 4379827 View attachment 4379828 View attachment 4379830 View attachment 4379832


You would find a strawberry pheno! Nice!


----------



## althor (Aug 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can't find anything about paying with CC, only cash or money order. If I have to send cash then I'd have to send it registered mail to track it. Prob won't be cheap. I ordered Chocolate Diesel and have 5 days to get them cash.


Or you could just roll the dice. Dont make a big order. If you need to, make a couple smaller orders. I send cash all the time and have never had a problem (knock on wood).


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 15, 2019)

Will glg get restocked with your gear ?


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice! I see at least a 2 liter cola in your future. Do you defoliate?


I have not defoliated this plant notta one bit.


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 16, 2019)

Im honestly curious as to how much defoliation helps / hinders a plant. Ive always defoliated with the mindset of more light + more airflow = bigger + denser buds. But ive been reading and talking to a few growers who just set it and forget it and they also produce some really high-quality stuff. I cant compare to mine due to a few factors, but ive always been curious. The Ghost Ass (ASS x BoO) is a really bushy plant and every time I defoliate her, she seems to double in size and generate new bud sites. Ive also read that the ASS is a moderate to low yield so im pretty pleased with how she's turning out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I have not defoliated this plant notta one bit.


Ah ok. Nah,I didn't see any sign of defol'...clipped stems and such. Just wondering if you do it or practice it. 

@BDGrows I usually defolliate heavily in veg and a few times in flower on cultivars I'm familiar with. 3rd run or better.
It helps in MY situation/s in regards to plant spacing,airflow,some environmental factors like RH and VPD. I use it as a tool. 
It can be done to the detriment of the plant itself as well,and affect end results like yeild,negatively IME & IMO.

There is a long told debate and many threads across various canna related forums on it.With valid arguments on both sides. So much so,I had to try it and haven't looked back.
I'm no botanist or scientist but it works for me and has been an arrow in my grow quiver.

If it works for you in your grow and you are happy with the results...all that matters eh?


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well done diggs. Nice tight ship you're running there my man. Props.


Thanks bud, it's been fun growing in this new room, set it and forget it.

Other than hand watering 4 times in 12 hours lights on, it's been great lol

All the stuff for automated watering is here in a box, one day soon I'll get to it.


----------



## Featherartist (Aug 16, 2019)

This is great medicine! I was doing my routine plasma replacement therapy this morning with a storm rolling in. Pressure changes always negatively affect my condition. I don't like infusing another plasma product for a rescue med on the same day as my routine med. Cannabis works as an anti inflammatory on the same system as my plasma product. Orange Cookie Chocolate Diesel saved me $6000.00 worth of plasma product today. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Aug 16, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> This is great medicine! I was doing my routine plasma replacement therapy this morning with a storm rolling in. Pressure changes always negatively affect my condition. I don't like infusing another plasma product for a rescue med on the same day as my routine med. Cannabis works as an anti inflammatory on the same system as my plasma product. Orange Cookie Chocolate Diesel saved me $6000.00 worth of plasma product today. Thank you, thank you!


Best post I have read on this site. I am happy you found it to help you. Props to Useful.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 16, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> This is great medicine! I was doing my routine plasma replacement therapy this morning with a storm rolling in. Pressure changes always negatively affect my condition. I don't like infusing another plasma product for a rescue med on the same day as my routine med. Cannabis works as an anti inflammatory on the same system as my plasma product. Orange Cookie Chocolate Diesel saved me $6000.00 worth of plasma product today. Thank you, thank you!


Love this post, this is what its all about.

Very happy your medicine is working for your situation.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 16, 2019)

Sorry for the lack of updates fam! Today is day 45 of 12/12 for my BBnC and Gelat.OG girls. Looking quite nice, and those BBnC are pungent and extremely unique smelling. 

         

Gelat.OG (looks so so much better in person... pics just aren’t doing it justice)


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 17, 2019)

Miss Boo, please report to the set. Attention Miss Boo, please report to the set. It's time for your close-up...

Where the hell is she? Aw, come on Mike, you know how these prima don... Oh, there she is.

I need you to sit over there, and give me that seductive look. That's it. A little to the left. Perfect...
 
Ok, I need you to look up and to right...
 
Last one, let's have a big smile... bigger... 
 
Magnificent. Alright, that's a wrap. Good job everyone.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 17, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Miss Boo, please report to the set. Attention Miss Boo, please report to the set. It's time for your close-up...
> 
> Where the hell is she? Aw, come on Mike, you know how these prima don... Oh, there she is.
> 
> I need you to sit over there, and give me that seductive look. That's it. A little to the left. Perfect....


How did you capture those trichs so well?? I struggle a little bit to get a good clear view with a jewelers loupe


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 17, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> How did you capture those trichs so well?? I struggle a little bit to get a good clear view with a jewelers loupe


get good noob


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 17, 2019)

beginning of week 4 DDS before i start LST


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 17, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> beginning of week 4 DDS before i start LST


That looks great!! Love that dude nice


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 17, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> How did you capture those trichs so well?? I struggle a little bit to get a good clear view with a jewelers loupe


I use this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DVFBVPF 
You connect your phone to it's wireless network, then using their app, you can take pictures or videos.


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 17, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> How did you capture those trichs so well?? I struggle a little bit to get a good clear view with a jewelers loupe


Using a digital microscope will give you those types of photos. If you use a higher quality, youll have even better resolution.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 17, 2019)

Blueberries and Chocolate

Bud pic, this is the biggest and baddest in the garden, its grown into the lights practically, but these LEDs are hella cool and im seeing no signs of stress. just greatness lol

Thick, dense and lots of frost. This bad gal is gonna be the biggest cola ive grown since starting.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 17, 2019)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel.


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds, you wouldn't happen to have any Cheese's hidden away in the stash closet, would you? I'm hankering for some cheezy goodness and would like to give your line a try after seeing how well the ASS x BoO is doing.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 18, 2019)

Bud porn, Blueberries and Chocolate day 47 since 12/12.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Using a digital microscope will give you those types of photos. If you use a higher quality, youll have even better resolution.


Any recommendations for nice quality within a $200 price range?

Hey, @diggs99 when are you planning on chopping? I’m starting to see a few amber trichs developing but I feel like it’s early still...


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 18, 2019)

Whatuup team. Been pretty busy lately but wanted to drop this chocolate diesel x fire cookies pic from my outdoor. 

She’s thick, hearty, outgrew three other plants by 50%. Just munches and pushes out bud sites. This girl is 6 feet by 2.5. I’ll strap two layers on top pretty quick. But I think her branches can hold the weight.


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 18, 2019)

Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel #3 so sticky, smelling like a leathery shoe mostly. 
 
Banana kush s1 lowers


----------



## althor (Aug 18, 2019)

Mint Chocolate Trip


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 18, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Any recommendations for nice quality within a $200 price range?
> 
> Hey, @diggs99 when are you planning on chopping? I’m starting to see a few amber trichs developing but I feel like it’s early still...



Oh wow, were getting that close hey? lol

I havent even looked through loupe yet at these girls. By looking at pisitls, im thinking i still got 2weeks ish left, , i do have one plant that seems further ahead than the others tho, so she might come down first.

Ill have a look at trichomes when the lights come back on.


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 18, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel #3 so sticky, smelling like a leathery shoe mostly.
> View attachment 4381307
> Banana kush s1 lowers
> View attachment 4381309


Mmmm leathery shoe cant wait to smoke that lol jk looks great


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Will glg get restocked with your gear ?


Not sure, I haven't spoke with him about it.....yet.



Featherartist said:


> This is great medicine! I was doing my routine plasma replacement therapy this morning with a storm rolling in. Pressure changes always negatively affect my condition. I don't like infusing another plasma product for a rescue med on the same day as my routine med. Cannabis works as an anti inflammatory on the same system as my plasma product. Orange Cookie Chocolate Diesel saved me $6000.00 worth of plasma product today. Thank you, thank you!


That's AWESOME!!!!!


diggs99 said:


> Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> Bud pic, this is the biggest and baddest in the garden, its grown into the lights practically, but these LEDs are hella cool and im seeing no signs of stress. just greatness lol
> 
> ...


 NICE!!!!!!!


SubZer0Genetics said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel.
> 
> View attachment 4381022


Beautiful !!!!! Nice growin 


Dude74 said:


> Dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel #3 so sticky, smelling like a leathery shoe mostly.
> View attachment 4381307
> Banana kush s1 lowers
> View attachment 4381309


Wow dude !!!! They are lookin mighty frosty fer sure !!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, you wouldn't happen to have any Cheese's hidden away in the stash closet, would you? I'm hankering for some cheezy goodness and would like to give your line a try after seeing how well the ASS x BoO is doing.


Sure do !!!! I was gifted some seeds by a close friend some years ago. They were simply labeled "really stinky cheese", I plan on hunting through them in the near future.


althor said:


> View attachment 4381319
> 
> Mint Chocolate Trip


Lookin good there buddy !!! How many weeks flower????


----------



## pthobson (Aug 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sure do !!!! I was gifted some seeds by a close friend some years ago. They were simply labeled "really stinky cheese", I plan on hunting through them in the near future.
> 
> Lookin good there buddy !!! How many weeks flower????


How about a chocolate cheese? (Choc d x really stinky cheese) 

If so here’s payment in advance


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 18, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How about a chocolate cheese? (Choc d x really stinky cheese)
> 
> If so here’s payment in advance


You never know....lol. That could be a good one right there .


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 18, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Any recommendations for nice quality within a $200 price range?
> 
> Hey, @diggs99 when are you planning on chopping? I’m starting to see a few amber trichs developing but I feel like it’s early still...


Update for ya on the tricome situation.

The runt of the litter thats under the CMH is ready to chop according to trics and pistils, majority amber and orange pistils all curled towards bud.
2 Other plants on the tables under LED are showing small amounts of amber and majority cloudy, so they are getting close according to trics.

Now heres the thing im noticing, every plant except the runt is still firing bright white pistils , not sure if this is a trait of the BBHP or the Choc D , maybe i should be expecting pistils until chop? ive read about this before with other strains, but havent witnessed it myself.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 18, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Update for ya on the tricome situation.
> 
> The runt of the litter thats under the CMH is ready to chop according to trics and pistils, majority amber and orange pistils all curled towards bud.
> 2 Other plants on the tables under LED are showing small amounts of amber and majority cloudy, so they are getting close according to trics.
> ...


I've got a theory that LED/CMH make the plants throw off white pistils. I don't know for sure, but I've just got a hunch that HPS is closer to autumn hues, while the others have more of a complete spectrum, so the plant is the correct age to be ripe, but receiving signals from the world around it that there's still time for growth. Total unfounded theory.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 18, 2019)

In my situation it seems the cmh plant is completely finished, pistols look done and trics are majority amber. 

The led plants are showing amber but also showing lots of white pistols still. We will see what the next week brings.

Fast finishing it seems


----------



## Aby55 (Aug 18, 2019)

1 DDS under 1000w hps getting scrogged in a 4x4. I think I'm about 4 to 6 weeks into veg. Using all the Greenleaf line.
Also just did a major defoliation.
She's in a 7 gal fabric pot and has been topped 2 times


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 18, 2019)

That’s gonna be sweet @Aby55


----------



## Aby55 (Aug 18, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> That’s gonna be sweet @Aby55


Thanks. Yes it will be. My last run of dds was my first run with DDS and my best yield in the 5 or so years I've been at this.
I need a better scrog net with tighter spacing. That's my next project after this run.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> View attachment 4381534 1 DDS under 1000w hps getting scrogged in a 4x4. I think I'm about 4 to 6 weeks into veg. Using all the Greenleaf line.
> Also just did a major defoliation.
> She's in a 7 gal fabric pot and has been topped 2 times


That's lovely


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> In my situation it seems the cmh plant is completely finished, pistols look done and trics are majority amber.
> 
> The led plants are showing amber but also showing lots of white pistols still. We will see what the next week brings.
> 
> Fast finishing it seems


I have noticed that with several of my strains, though I can’t really attribute too much to LED simply because they’re the only lights I use (except for T5 for seedlings), so my perspective is a bit limited. 

What I have been noticing is that almost all of my strains are finishing - according to the trichomes - earlier than breeder recommendation by almost 10-14 days almost without exception. It’s really throwing me because I’m a newer grower still, and I keep asking myself if I’m jumping the gun. On the other hand, even the autos I’ve harvested have still hit like a Mac truck, so I’m at a loss. 

Are you planning to chop, or are you gonna let them go a little bit longer? It seems like I’m gonna have to cut out the nutes like immediately and plan to harvest in a week or so..


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 19, 2019)

I chopped the first girl this morning. She was the runt since day one but when i looked at trics she was prob 60-70% amber and all pistils were turned orange. So she was ready well before day 49 if i had looked earlier lol

The others ill give another week or two, keep an eye on trics and pistils and see how they look. If i feel they are still gaining size and swelling, ill let them go, but if they seem to be done and trics look right, ill chop them accordingly


I dont flush, i taper off the N and increase PK in the last couple weeks, but i feed nutes till the end ala @Renfro 

The runt never even got tapered, so we will see how she tastes when dried and cured.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 19, 2019)

That’s what I was thinking too... maybe 7-10 days. They smell freaking amazing, I can’t wait! It’s gonna be A LOT of work to trim though


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sure do !!!! I was gifted some seeds by a close friend some years ago. They were simply labeled "really stinky cheese", I plan on hunting through them in the near future.
> 
> Lookin good there buddy !!! How many weeks flower????


Around 10wks. I really don't keep a close track on it unless I have a special reason to do so. It is starting to show ambers and I am preparing to cut in the next few days (once the last watering has time to dry out some).

Super strong burnt rubber smell.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 19, 2019)

TC testers 
Lady #1 
Day 55 of flower


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 19, 2019)

Day 55 
TC testers
Lady #2


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 19, 2019)

TC testers
Lady #3 
Day 55 flower
Don’t really like the flowers on her but she’s nice


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 19, 2019)

TC testers 
Day 55 flower 
Lady #4 
This lady started to flower after the other 3 but she’s looking rather good..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

What's good Useful fam!? It's been a minute but I'm back in the game!

Useful testing has commenced.
2 Tranquil Choc
2 H.A.O.G. x Choc
2 Gelato45 x Choc D


1 HydroRed inspired Flood & Drain tote.
Usually,I run 1st time seed run au natural. I'm not doing that this run.I'll top and prune to whatever shape I deem fitting or what I GUESS the tote will allow.
Lol, it's gonna be tight in the tote but I'll fight them until they make me concede and bust out another tote.
They are being run 10/14 under 200-ish watts of QB120's 3500k. Maybe 220w.
From seed.5 days to a week above the peat pellet to flower.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's good Useful fam!? It's been a minute but I'm back in the game!
> 
> Useful testing has commenced.
> 2 Tranquil Choc
> ...


I was wondering what you were up to, good to see you back in action. 

Is that a normal tote turned diy flood and drain table? i see the syphon valve but not sure if you bought this thing pre made or made it with a standard tote and valve lol

I like it!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I was wondering what you were up to, good to see you back in action.
> 
> Is that a normal tote turned diy flood and drain table? i see the syphon valve but not sure if you bought this thing pre made or made it with a standard tote and valve lol
> 
> I like it!!


Thank you diggs. Yea, took me a minute to get things sorted.

DIY all the way brother! It is a normal tote(Rez) with a less deep tote of the same size acting as the flood table. It is a standard F&D kit attached to a pond pump from harbor freight. Maybe 25$ in it I made three and didn't have the totes,hydroton or F&D kits. Had the drain hoses,pots and pumps.

@hydro Red hipped me to them.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 19, 2019)

Heres the first Blueberries and Chocolate to come down

She was the runt, she produced a pure diesel smell and is frosty as fk

I expect to get around a QP dry from her i would think.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Heres the first Blueberries and Chocolate to come down
> 
> She was the runt, she produced a pure diesel smell and is frosty as fk
> 
> I expect to get around a QP dry from her i would think.


Nicely done diggs.Looks dank.
If a runt can somewhat keep up in veg with its siblings and is healthy,they get a shot at flower. They usually surprise me and offer something their siblings don't in the end product. That and I hate culling healthy plants.
Had one in a run of some of HydroReds beans and she ended up the tallest,branchiest of the 3 ran.Excellent end product that differed from the other 2.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's good Useful fam!?.


What's good? This strawberry tasting joint of DDS. "And baby I'm not.....fuh fuh fuh foolin'." It's the first day of smoking it, freshly dried, and the taste matches the smell. Sweet, creamy strawberry, and a light, happy, functional LOL high. The other two yet to be chopped don't resemble this one at all in smell or sticky factor, so this all goes into personal stash.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> What's good? This strawberry tasting joint of DDS.View attachment 4382248 "And baby I'm not.....fuh fuh fuh foolin'." It's the first day of smoking it, freshly dried, and the taste matches the smell. Sweet, creamy strawberry, and a light, happy, functional LOL high. The other two yet to be chopped don't resemble this one at all in smell or sticky factor, so this all goes into personal stash.


That's the business! I hope you kept cuts.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 20, 2019)

DDS day #56 beginning week 9 of flower 
Lady #1


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 20, 2019)

DDS lady #2
Buds on her seems airy but...


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 20, 2019)

DDS #3
She got smaller flowers


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 20, 2019)

DDS lady #4
I like her


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> That's the business! I hope you kept cuts.


Didn't, but got 3 jars not counting lowers.


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 20, 2019)

@Useful Seeds have you worked with or have any plans for hazes in the future?

Just had a purple haze that blows me away, unfortunately it didn’t take to the aero clonert or reveg. I also understand the purple haze came later and was most likely just a rename due to jimmy at the time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 20, 2019)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen... The muzzle has been removed and the dog is off the chain!!! How's everybody doing??? Me??? I'm living my best life!!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> @Useful Seeds have you worked with or have any plans for hazes in the future?
> 
> Just had a purple haze that blows me away, unfortunately it didn’t take to the aero clonert or reveg. I also understand the purple haze came later and was most likely just a rename due to jimmy at the time.


I would love for an old school haze dominant strain with your bag of oranges or something modern to compliment


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 20, 2019)

I must be an outlier cause I honestly don’t see the hype with hazes; why do all you guys like em? I think my issues with them are their finishing times as well as racey high I get from them.


----------



## althor (Aug 20, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I must be an outlier cause I honestly don’t see the hype with hazes; why do all you guys like em? I think my issues with them are their finishing times as well as racey high I get from them.


 I love sativa and have never smoked a haze that I liked.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Aug 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> anybody else got any 79' xmas going? I dont think mine grew a single inch after I threw it in flower, lol. squattest, tightest plant i've ever grown, and they're all like that.


I ran it .. very short Bush , I tried to get it to stretch before flower and it stayed short .. thought it was me but talked to couple others and grew bout same way


----------



## MIRedBuds (Aug 20, 2019)

Bag of oranges clones doing great outdoors in Michigan , second week of flower .. hope they beat frost


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 21, 2019)

Local grower has a SSH x GG4 x another strain and it's amazing. Smoking a bowl is like ripping a dab except I'm ready to go and do whatever while my face is melting off and can't be forced to stop smiling. 

What's the chocolate diesel like? I was under the impression that had a kick to it.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 21, 2019)

The runt pheno of the Blueberries and Chocolate is pure diesel fuel. I can only assume its showing the Choc D side of things.

Havent smoked it yet, but its the best looking bud ive grown yet, super frosty and very strong smell.


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 21, 2019)

Finally got some pics and info on the '79 Christmas Tree Bud buds. I've been able to smoke flower from 2 plants so far, #4 and #10. (14 seeds, 10 sprouted: 1 died young, 4 fem, 4 male, and 1 unknown still). They all grow quite similar and squat (1.5' plants) with one main trunk like a classic indica. All produce very dense, tight, smaller sized buds. #10 is my fav so far because of the smell. It has a nice chemy/diesel/slightly sweet smell to it. The #4 has a dried urine like smell, kinda weird! If it wasn't grown in my indoor tent, I would think someone peed on it lol. All have a similar spacey like indica high. Little body, but very relaxing and reminds me of a lot of "beesters" "BC" bud that was around in the mid 2000s. 
Here's #10 at 58days.
 

I plan to cross this one with some of the Nierika Vintage Paksitani's I have to get an old Paki cross. Thanks Useful for getting these seeds out there! I'm growing the '91 Christmas now too and they all have super chem smell. I can tell they're going to be fire.


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 21, 2019)

Week 9 DDS^
 
Another DDs week 9

I thought i took pics of TC and chem cookie trips but just have forgot.

The Chem cookie trip is at week 7.5 and looks as ready as this DDS at week 9. Not to mention the colors on the nugs looks beautiful and both of the CCT appear to be the biggest yielding thus far.


Tranquil seems the smallest out of everything but super frosty.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 21, 2019)

pthobson said:


> (Double dipped strawberries) I’m not quite getting the electric sour apple smell. Mines continued with the chocolate cappuccino smell which is kinda subtle now. Can’t even really explain the smell. Just almost like a locker room with hints of chocolate cappuccino and citrus here and there.


Same smells I’m getting


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

Appears there's some variance in the terps and phenos.I had 2 Double Dipped Strawberries that carried the electric sour apple smell and taste.
Some strawberry has crept in or morphed.
Don't have many nugs of her left,so I buried the jar until I get back around to the beans.

@Indoorpro 
@pthobson 

I'd kill for some chocolate anything coming from the Double Dipped Strawberries. All the more reason I need to hunt the pack. You'll find a selection of terp profiles to pick a winner from.

I do have a question for all you DDS runners.
What is your nug density?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> I would love for an old school haze dominant strain with your bag of oranges or something modern to compliment


That could very well happen 


Dude74 said:


> @Useful Seeds have you worked with or have any plans for hazes in the future?
> 
> Just had a purple haze that blows me away, unfortunately it didn’t take to the aero clonert or reveg. I also understand the purple haze came later and was most likely just a rename due to jimmy at the time.


As of right now I do not have any plans for a straight up haze, BUT, I am planning on doin my own version of a Hashplant Haze.



CoB_nUt said:


> I'd kill for some chocolate anything coming from the Double Dipped Strawberries. All the more reason I need to hunt the pack. You'll find a selection of terp profiles to pick a winner from.


If ya don't find a chocolaty one in the Double Dipped Strawberries, you could score one in the straight up Chocolate Covered Strawberries s1's.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> If ya don't find a chocolaty one in the Double Dipped Strawberries, you could score one in the straight up Chocolate Covered Strawberries s1's.


Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1's you say? Do tell.....have I missed a drop of something? Or it's an upcoming project? 
Those are the beans from exotic I wanted,but they were long gone...had to settle on some Kimbo Kush instead.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Appears there's some variance in the terps and phenos.I had 2 Double Dipped Strawberries that carried the electric sour apple smell and taste.
> Some strawberry has crept in or morphed.
> Don't have many nugs of her left,so I buried the jar until I get back around to the beans.
> 
> ...


2 out of the 4 DDS density is pretty solid... from the pics i post seems I’ve got 4 different phenos lol don’t know if that makes any sense lol.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 21, 2019)

Actually 2 DDS showing purps now at week 9.. 
TC testers putting on some weight i kinda like the structure of them.... nice gear @Useful Seeds.. pics not really showing the beauty of the flowers..


----------



## pthobson (Aug 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Appears there's some variance in the terps and phenos.I had 2 Double Dipped Strawberries that carried the electric sour apple smell and taste.
> Some strawberry has crept in or morphed.
> Don't have many nugs of her left,so I buried the jar until I get back around to the beans.
> 
> ...


The nugs off the DDS for me (both) were both very solid, but not rock hard. Perfect really. Not airy in the slightest. One after short cure smelled off chocolate cappuccino with a hit of funk. The other straight strawberry bubblicious bubble gum hit with strong undertones of funk is the only way I know to describe it, not necessarily fruity but real sweet. Smoke on inhalation of both very smooth but strong tasting. Amazing stuff. That nug right there was right around a 1/4 or so.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> 2 out of the 4 DDS density is pretty solid... from the pics i post seems I’ve got 4 different phenos lol don’t know if that makes any sense lol.


Thank you. There is some pheno variation,which is expected. Just collecting a few data points to see who's trying to dominate the cross between the Chocolate Covered Strawberries and the Chocolate Diesel.

My #1 pheno (purp CCS leaner) had dense nugmeat. My #2 Pheno (green Deisel leaner)
Yielded more because it was a bigger plant with bigger colas and secondaries but the nugs weren't airy nor dense,right in-between. It did have the foxtail growth yours display.

Edit* When I'm using the term "leaner", it's just a generic label for reference for myself. Early on when I was growing the girls out, itwas in reference to the bud structure and overall aesthetics of the plant. 
Haven't grown Choc D nor CCS to really be able to tell who lean's who. Speculation on my part.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

pthobson said:


> The nugs off the DDS for me (both) were both very solid, but not rock hard. Perfect really. Not airy in the slightest. One after short cure smelled off chocolate cappuccino with a hit of funk. The other straight strawberry bubblicious bubble gum hit with strong undertones of funk is the only way I know to describe it, not necessarily fruity but real sweet. Smoke on inhalation of both very smooth but strong tasting. Amazing stuff. That nug right there was right around a 1/4 or so.


Thank you for the info. That is a beautiful plant and a nice log! I knew I should've dropped a few more to fill up the Useful tote.
That tote will hold 8 until shit gets real. Damn,now y'all have me thinking...

Both of mine were what I assume to be all Choc D in terps and taste. Minus the chocolate. 

That electric sour apple with maaaaaaybe a hint of strawberries is loud!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1's you say? Do tell.....have I missed a drop of something? Or it's an upcoming project?
> Those are the beans from exotic I wanted,but they were long gone...had to settle on some Kimbo Kush instead.


They are almost ready. Lots of exciting things goin on over here, stay tuned. By the way, I haven't forgotten about you folks that like regs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

Wish I had a cool "tuned in " meme to post.
Alas,you know I'm here peeking.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are almost ready. Lots of exciting things goin on over here, stay tuned. By the way, I haven't forgotten about you folks that like regs.


Are you also making more Banana OG s1 beans?


----------



## pthobson (Aug 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for the info. That is a beautiful plant and a nice log! I knew I should've dropped a few more to fill up the Useful tote.
> That tote will hold 8 until shit gets real. Damn,now y'all have me thinking...
> 
> Both of mine were what I assume to be all Choc D in terps and taste. Minus the chocolate.
> ...


Appreciate it man, especially coming from you. You put out some dank I’ve seen here and CP. I have 15 more seeds of the DDS to see what more she can show me. For right now though, it’s the tranquil chocolates.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 21, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Are you also making more Banana OG s1 beans?


I have some of those... idk when I’ll get to em.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Are you also making more Banana OG s1 beans?


I have some things ahead of that one, but it is on the to do list fer sure.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you. There is some pheno variation,which is expected. Just collecting a few data points to see who's trying to dominate the cross between the Chocolate Covered Strawberries and the Chocolate Diesel.
> 
> My #1 pheno (purp CCS leaner) had dense nugmeat. My #2 Pheno (green Deisel leaner)
> Yielded more because it was a bigger plant with bigger colas and secondaries but the nugs weren't airy nor dense,right in-between. It did have the foxtail growth yours display.
> ...


Really choose DDS from ur grow and yes my lady sure got that foxtail growth as urs... but urs looked more dense than mines..


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 21, 2019)

pthobson said:


> The nugs off the DDS for me (both) were both very solid, but not rock hard. Perfect really. Not airy in the slightest. One after short cure smelled off chocolate cappuccino with a hit of funk. The other straight strawberry bubblicious bubble gum hit with strong undertones of funk is the only way I know to describe it, not necessarily fruity but real sweet. Smoke on inhalation of both very smooth but strong tasting. Amazing stuff. That nug right there was right around a 1/4 or so.


Crazy nice pheno u got there... really nice


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Appreciate it man, especially coming from you. You put out some dank I’ve seen here and CP. I have 15 more seeds of the DDS to see what more she can show me. For right now though, it’s the tranquil chocolates.


Thank you for the compliments pthobson. It's all the genetics and the creators behind them. I just try to get out of the plants way and let them do their thing.
Finding folks who's vibe I can dig and had a taste in ganja which coincides with yours isn't so easy nowadays.
Useful and a few fine folks here and at the other spot has made the journey less perilous.

15 more beans? Best get ta' poppin'.The one you seek....is in there brother.

Tranquil eh? what say you? I have 2 going.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Really choose DDS from ur grow and yes my lady sure got that foxtail growth as urs... but urs looked more dense than mines..


Glad my grow of her steered you in Usefuls direction.
What are your temps & humidity like during lights on?
I got foxtails this last run.I'm sure it was my environmental change for one of the cultivars as I've run it before in what I consider optimal conditions for my space.
Now,my environment dead of summer is in hellfire mode.I'm willing to adjust only so far.
If the plants I run can tolerate me and my less than perfect envirinment,they get an A+ on their report card.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 21, 2019)

Been dealing with really hott summer! Temps wasn’t so bad mainly in the 85 range but some days it surely touched 90s in the tent... Didn’t even ran the lights full tilt! But i was away from the ladies 13 days so maybe that cause it on that lady, other wise I’m pretty please with how all 8 ladies turn out...
Humidity swings from high 50s to low 70s to be honest but i do have decent air movement & circulation @CoB_nUt


----------



## pthobson (Aug 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for the compliments pthobson. It's all the genetics and the creators behind them. I just try to get out of the plants way and let them do their thing.
> Finding folks who's vibe I can dig and had a taste in ganja which coincides with yours isn't so easy nowadays.
> Useful and a few fine folks here and at the other spot has made the journey less perilous.
> 
> ...


Yep. Tranquil. Looking good right now. 5 days of 12/12. Stinky already


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 21, 2019)

i think this is day 4 on my lst dds still got a long way to go, seems like a tie down a day now


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds that bud pic of the Blueberries and Chocolate i posted a few days ago made Cutters instagram 

@welight ( cutter electronics) posted it, reppin their lights. I dont have Instagram, so i couldn't comment on the strain or who owned it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds that bud pic of the Blueberries and Chocolate i posted a few days ago made Cutters instagram
> 
> @welight ( cutter electronics) posted it, reppin their lights. I dont have Instagram, so i couldn't comment on the strain or who owned it.


That's cool and all, but I just don't like the fact that he stole yer pic, and didn't recognize ya my friend. That pic grabbin stuff bugs me . Sooo I posted a lil response.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's cool and all, but I just don't like the fact that he stole yer pic, and didn't recognize ya my friend. That pic grabbin stuff bugs me . Sooo I posted a lil response.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's cool and all, but I just don't like the fact that he stole yer pic, and didn't recognize ya my friend. That pic grabbin stuff bugs me . Sooo I posted a lil response.


My man!


Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4383137


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4383137


G shit


----------



## welight (Aug 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's cool and all, but I just don't like the fact that he stole yer pic, and didn't recognize ya my friend. That pic grabbin stuff bugs me . Sooo I posted a lil response.


I would have been happy to link the photo to diggs but could not find him on IS, Im not in the habit of providing details of growers and their pics as we are in a non legal grow country, but if anyone asked me I would have been happy to link his RIU threads in DM


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No it doesn't delay it, the weaker it is the longer it can take to turn it if at all. Essentially I had to run several tables of GG#4 until I got her to reverse each time increasing the AgNO3. Finally 400% and she fully reversed.
> 
> When I've experienced some bud sites changing and others not it usually means I've been uneven in spraying (operator error LOL ie don't spray when high).
> 
> ...


@curious2garden doing some reversing these days? That’s awesome! Sweet to see you around but I don’t wanna muck up a thread I’ll see you in the T&T and tc


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 22, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Been dealing with really hott summer! Temps wasn’t so bad mainly in the 85 range but some days it surely touched 90s in the tent... Didn’t even ran the lights full tilt! But i was away from the ladies 13 days so maybe that cause it on that lady, other wise I’m pretty please with how all 8 ladies turn out...
> Humidity swings from high 50s to low 70s to be honest but i do have decent air movement & circulation @CoB_nUt


Cool. That's thee only thing that has saved me from the heat .Air circulation


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4383137


Good looking out. I appreciate that. 

Im not on IG , i also dont have any issues with Mark using my pic, but as you say, its always nice to be asked or credited with the photo.



welight said:


> I would have been happy to link the photo to diggs but could not find him on IS, Im not in the habit of providing details of growers and their pics as we are in a non legal grow country, but if anyone asked me I would have been happy to link his RIU threads in DM


No issue bud, all good. I was happy you liked the pic enough to use it.


Im a pretty chill dude, im in it for the love of the game .....oh and the weed....ya def the weed too


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4383137


Know where my next Pack is coming from !!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @curious2garden doing some reversing these days? That’s awesome! Sweet to see you around but I don’t wanna muck up a thread I’ll see you in the T&T and tc


For quite a few years now. I don't think you got any of my C99 or GG#4 reverses though. See you in TnT and TC


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 22, 2019)

@Useful Seeds what's the harvest window on the Tranquil Chocolate?


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 22, 2019)

Genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3

Week 1

Shes’s A freak! Looks nothing like the hundreds of other plants I’ve see the past couple weeks. Maybe it will grow out of it....


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 22, 2019)

I only ask about haze because there has been a lot of talk this year of hazes and just wondering if useful had plans, if any. Thanks for the feedback @Useful Seeds you know I’m in for some hashplant haze or haze hashplant or whatever you put out, lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 22, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3
> 
> Week 1
> 
> Shes’s A freak! Looks nothing like the hundreds of other plants I’ve see the past couple weeks. Maybe it will grow out of it....View attachment 4383425


Looking lush. Looks like she self topped? I like freaky chicks


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 22, 2019)

Day 53 since flip

Blueberries and chocolate


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Looking lush. Looks like she self topped? I like freaky chicks


LOVE EM!!!


----------



## pthobson (Aug 22, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 53 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and chocolate


Doin’ work


----------



## pthobson (Aug 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Looking lush. Looks like she self topped? I like freaky chicks


Those are the best ones, especially when they put out like they should


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 22, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3
> 
> Week 1
> 
> Shes’s A freak! Looks nothing like the hundreds of other plants I’ve see the past couple weeks. Maybe it will grow out of it....View attachment 4383425


it is funny tho how yo look at other ppls pics and be like coo, but yours you can look at all day


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 22, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 53 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and chocolate


Lovely canopy diggs. Nicely done. How much longer you gonna take 'em?


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lovely canopy diggs. Nicely done. How much longer you gonna take 'em?


Thanks bud, it's been a fun grow

I think another 10-14 days max.

All are showing low% amber trics on the tops, so o expect another week or more and they should be close.


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Looking lush. Looks like she self topped? I like freaky chicks


 topped once, by me because it’s a lot easier to train or level out than one main IMHO. I guess what I’m referring to the odd serrated edges. This plant looks deferent than the rest.


TevinJonson said:


> it is funny tho how yo look at other ppls pics and be like coo, but yours you can look at all day


 huh? lol


----------



## Warpedpassage (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello diggs99,

Did you end up using 36sq ft as you had initially planned? How many sq ft are these plants taking up. 

Great job taking care of these plants!


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 22, 2019)

Alright, so I guess I’m seeing a fern style serration. Or, maybe I’m just really stoned! Love those chem crosses useful is making! Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Those are the best ones, especially when they put out like they should


Absolutely!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 23, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Hello diggs99,
> 
> Did you end up using 36sq ft as you had initially planned? How many sq ft are these plants taking up.
> 
> Great job taking care of these plants!



Hey bud, thanks ,


The plants in the pics are taking up approx 4` x 9` of canopy space...Tables are away from walls almost 1` but buds are in tight
Thats just 2 tables tho, i never really showed the 3rd table at all during the grow. It had the 315 CMH above it.

Next run the canopy should be covering 50+ ft2 for sure. All 3 tables will be filled and under LED strips.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2019)

Vegging away...


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 23, 2019)

Are you gonna top her Frank? 

Looking nice and healthy bro, best of luck


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2019)

Don't know yet... I have autos growing in the tent as well so I don't know what I'm gonna do as of yet but I think it may be too late by the looks of her... I'll just let her do her thing... Thanks for the compliment...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 23, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 53 since flip
> 
> Blueberries and chocolate


Looks great man !!!!

Cheers


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Aug 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are almost ready. Lots of exciting things goin on over here, stay tuned. By the way, I haven't forgotten about you folks that like regs.


Ever get to that kosher tangie?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> @Useful Seeds what's the harvest window on the Tranquil Chocolate?


I'm pretty sure none of the testers have finished em yet, that info will be coming soon though.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 23, 2019)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Ever get to that kosher tangie?


Not yet, but it's still on the list...........it's a long list.....lol.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 23, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Looks great man !!!!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks bud, appreciate it. 

It's all in the genetics


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 23, 2019)

lol ty Useful


----------



## THT (Aug 23, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> @Useful Seeds what's the harvest window on the Tranquil Chocolate?





Useful Seeds said:


> I'm pretty sure none of the testers have finished em yet, that info will be coming soon though.


The 3 TC's that I ran all were ready to harvest at about 55 days, and they were 'done done' a week or so later. Here they were at about 55 days, pretty much done. Hope this helps.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> lol ty Useful


I started to say that for you!!!XD


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 24, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> @Useful Seeds what's the harvest window on the Tranquil Chocolate?





Useful Seeds said:


> I'm pretty sure none of the testers have finished em yet, that info will be coming soon though.





AlienAthena said:


> Week 9 of flower update
> 
> 
> I’m loving this Tranquil Chocolate. I’m pretty sure I only gave this plant nutrients once or twice and it’s still green af.
> ...


I took them to 10 weeks and they were definitely overripe in terms of the plant starting to send out some late nanner flowers which is completely normal. I wouldn’t go past 9 weeks and I think that may even be a bit much. I think this could be an 8 week flowering strain.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 24, 2019)

THT said:


> The 3 TC's that I ran all were ready to harvest at about 55 days, and they were 'done done' a week or so later. Here they were at about 55 days, pretty much done. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4384047


Cool thx bud!


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 24, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> I took them to 10 weeks and they were definitely overripe in terms of the plant starting to send out some late nanner flowers which is completely normal. I wouldn’t go past 9 weeks and I think that may even be a bit much. I think this could be an 8 week flowering strain.


Thx you ill sure look closely beginning week 10


----------



## Aby55 (Aug 24, 2019)

Just installed a second trellis. I might build something later today with tighter holes.
I'm eager to flip to flower but I want to get it as big as possible without over crowding and running out of head room.
Dds seems to love the Greenleaf megacrop line. I use the hole line. Calmag bud explosion and bud candy. DDS loves it .
I feed almost every watering and no tjp burn at all.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 24, 2019)

@Useful Seeds What is the rough flowering time of Chocolate Trip? Is it a heavy feeder? Like being topped? Gonna be popping those and the GG4 S1s finally here soon.

Cheers


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 24, 2019)

DDS week 9.5 pulled a lower to start drying it


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 24, 2019)

popped 4 BOO last night, finally pulled the trigger and got myself a pack. 2 are gonna make it into flower, 1's gonna get hit with some 79'xmas pollen, and the last is gonna get hit with some HAOGxSSDD pollen.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 24, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> @Useful Seeds What is the rough flowering time of Chocolate Trip? Is it a heavy feeder? Like being topped? Gonna be popping those and the GG4 S1s finally here soon.
> 
> Cheers


8-9 weeks will be the sweet spot with most, when I grew them I was using a type of living soil and just used water, I grew em straight up with no topping on the second round, as some leaned toward the Chocolate Thai and needed plenty of support after being topped a couple times.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 24, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> 8-9 weeks will be the sweet spot with most, when I grew them I was using a type of living soil and just used water, I grew em straight up with no topping on the second round, as some leaned toward the Chocolate Thai and needed plenty of support after being topped a couple times.


Thank you 

Cheers


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 24, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> 8-9 weeks will be the sweet spot with most, when I grew them I was using a type of living soil and just used water, I grew em straight up with no topping on the second round, as some leaned toward the Chocolate Thai and needed plenty of support after being topped a couple times.


Hey bud, Are we topping the Chocolate Sunset or Boo? what say ye?


----------



## yendor (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi useful do you have any photo.s of the purple chocolate , length of flower would be great . i grabbed a pack and can,t wait to run them thanks


----------



## pthobson (Aug 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey bud, Are we topping the Chocolate Sunset or Boo? what say ye?


I definitely am lol


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 25, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I definitely am lol


ok i will if you will lol


----------



## pthobson (Aug 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> ok i will if you will lol


Then again I top everything. Only exception will be the Apollo 11. Just gonna bend her over like she should be


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 25, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Then again I top everything. Only exception will be the Apollo 11. Just gonna bend her over like she should be


Ya I'm a topper too usually. Well I've topped every plant I've grown so far.

I just noticed a few comments by useful in regards to a few strains being left untopped etc.

I love big ole bushes lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 25, 2019)

BOO went nuts while was gone. I'm not sure if she is predisposed to foxtailling, but she has it going on, lol!






I defoliated her before I left. She's 62 days from flip. I started her flush today, but should have done it before.

























She has a great orange peel thing going on, and her nugs are tight from top to bottom... I can't wait to get this one in a pipe!

Ooops, I'd stuck these in Bodhi's thread... stoned again!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 25, 2019)

Took a week off for a family beach trip. Had a buddy who actually knew what to do lined up for feed duties, but he had some troubles and passed the garden to another friend who did his best. I feel lucky they are all still among the living!

The Tranquil Chocolate Testers are 50 days from flip.

TC#1 is filling in with some nice beefy arms.
























#2 is not as thickly budded, yet, but may be frostier.


















Temps may have gotten in the high 90°F's while I was gone, but they seem to have weathered it pretty well.

They are going on some Mega Crop PK tonight, ec 1.5 pH 5.6-6.2.

The buds are hardening, and are dense on both plants.

I still can't figure the smells, so I'll keep on sniffin'!


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 25, 2019)

Those pics arent showing up for me Flakey, could be just on my end tho?

can anyone else see them?


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 25, 2019)

Pic no good!


----------



## pthobson (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah I can’t see em either and I really want to!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Those pics arent showing up for me Flakey, could be just on my end tho?
> 
> can anyone else see them?





Indoorpro said:


> Pic no good!


No, it's me, and I'm too stoned to try again tonight, lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 25, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> No, it's me, and I'm too stoned to try again tonight, lol! they were really good, too, hahaha!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 25, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> No, it's me, and I'm too stoned to try again tonight, lol!


HAHAHA Gotta like it when that happens lol Was wondering wtf all those red Xs were .

Cheers


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 25, 2019)

Harvest day photoshoot! Took my wife and I 12 straight hours... we had to find something else AFTER the LOTR trilogy. Enjoy! Post-harvest pics coming soon.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 25, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Harvest day photoshoot! Took my wife and I 12 straight hours... we had to find something else AFTER the LOTR trilogy. Enjoy! Post-harvest pics coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 4385101 View attachment 4385102 View attachment 4385103 View attachment 4385104 View attachment 4385105 View attachment 4385106 View attachment 4385107 View attachment 4385108


Is that the bbnc too?


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Is that the bbnc too?


Those plants in the pics above are all of BBnC. I do have a Gelat.OG that I harvested as well (huge donkey penis colas). No idea how much to even approximate for harvest total (didn’t wet weigh)


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 25, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Those plants in the pics above are all of BBnC. I do have a Gelat.OG that I harvested as well (huge donkey penis colas). No idea how much to even approximate for harvest total (didn’t wet weigh)





Thats like day 53 for you isnt it? It seems the BBnC has some fast finishing phenos 

I had one finish at day 50, she was the runt of the litter but seems to have produced some frosty dense nugs. She was covered in amber and probably coulda been chopped a couple days earlier if i had checked.

The other 8 are still finishing up, they seem to have at least another week or 2 left.

Nice job man, been a fun journey.
whats up next for your garden?


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Thats like day 53 for you isnt it? It seems the BBnC has some fast finishing phenos
> 
> I had one finish at day 50, she was the runt of the litter but seems to have produced some frosty dense nugs. She was covered in amber and probably coulda been chopped a couple days earlier if i had checked.
> 
> ...


Day 54 yeah, but I also used a far red initiator and started flowering pretty quick after the flip. I’m sure I could have let them go another week or maybe more who knows, tbh have just been antsy and they started looking so good I just couldn’t resist. They all smell fully ripe, it stank my whole house up while trimming. Most amazing smell coming from that BBnC and also the Gelat.OG.

I wanna be more consistent in the future with medium/feeding regiment etc, so I plan to be popping 6 beans (4 in a 4x4 and 2 in a 2x2) out of this selection:

GS Cookies - Humboldt

OG Kush - Dinafem

Double Dipped Strawberries - Useful

Peyote WiFi - Seedsman

Chocolate Diesel - Useful

Blueberry Headband - Humboldt

Cheese - Seedsman

Will be growing in living soil for all 6 using organic amendments/composts/teas. But, I am gonna take a few weeks off and clean and organize for sure.

One thing I will NOT be doing is 12 weeks of Veg haha.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 25, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Day 54 yeah, but I also used a far red initiator and started flowering pretty quick after the flip. I’m sure I could have let them go another week or maybe more who knows, tbh have just been antsy and they started looking so good I just couldn’t resist. They all smell fully ripe, it stank my whole house up while trimming. Most amazing smell coming from that BBnC and also the Gelat.OG.
> 
> I wanna be more consistent in the future with medium/feeding regiment etc, so I plan to be popping 6 beans (4 in a 4x4 and 2 in a 2x2) out of this selection:
> 
> ...


Humboldt seed company?


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 25, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Harvest day photoshoot! Took my wife and I 12 straight hours... we had to find something else AFTER the LOTR trilogy. Enjoy! Post-harvest pics coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 4385101 View attachment 4385102 View attachment 4385103 View attachment 4385104 View attachment 4385105 View attachment 4385106 View attachment 4385107 View attachment 4385108


Nice!


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 26, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Humboldt seed company?


I don't know if HSO has GSC. I know Humboldt CSI does.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 26, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I don't know if HSO has GSC. I know Humboldt CSI does.


Here’s the one I have: 
https://dcseedexchange.com/product/g-s-cookies-f5-g-s-cookies-forum-x-purple-panty-dropper-10-feminized-seeds/

Up to like 28% THC too


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Day 54 yeah, but I also used a far red initiator and started flowering pretty quick after the flip. I’m sure I could have let them go another week or maybe more who knows, tbh have just been antsy and they started looking so good I just couldn’t resist. They all smell fully ripe, it stank my whole house up while trimming. Most amazing smell coming from that BBnC and also the Gelat.OG.
> 
> I wanna be more consistent in the future with medium/feeding regiment etc, so I plan to be popping 6 beans (4 in a 4x4 and 2 in a 2x2) out of this selection:
> 
> ...


I vote for the Useful DDS and CD and the Humbolt Blueberry Headband.

Cheers


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 26, 2019)

All the pics im seeing of the bbcn is really nice... i want lol seems all sold out @Useful Seeds anymore around?


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 26, 2019)

Chem Cookie Trip^
 
 
DDS

Both about week 8.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 26, 2019)

DDS day 62 soon week #10 will chop next couple days.. this is one of 4


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 26, 2019)

Next DDS day 62


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 26, 2019)

Day 62 Tranquil Chocolate testers will chop next couple days


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Here’s the one I have:
> https://dcseedexchange.com/product/g-s-cookies-f5-g-s-cookies-forum-x-purple-panty-dropper-10-feminized-seeds/
> 
> Up to like 28% THC too


So there are 3 Humboldt seed companies?!? Humboldt Seed Company, Humboldt Seed Organization, and Humboldt CSI. That's not confusing at all.

Speaking of DCSE, they have 10% off thru Aug and they just did a restock of some *Useful* seeds.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Harvest day photoshoot! Took my wife and I 12 straight hours... we had to find something else AFTER the LOTR trilogy. Enjoy! Post-harvest pics coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 4385101 View attachment 4385102 View attachment 4385103 View attachment 4385104 View attachment 4385105 View attachment 4385106 View attachment 4385107 View attachment 4385108


Beautiful


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Beautiful


Thanks my man. Pretty satisfied with the turn out. They smell unlike anything I’ve ever come across. Useful with those fire genes! Can’t wait to smoke on this - my first photoperiod harvest as a grower.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Thanks my man. Pretty satisfied with the turn out. They smell unlike anything I’ve ever come across. Useful with those fire genes! Can’t wait to smoke on this - my first photoperiod harvest as a grower.


Thats awesome man, your making me even more excited for mine to finish.

The runt will be dried in a few days, shes gonna have bag appeal and a nice nose, hope she smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Thats awesome man, your making me even more excited for mine to finish.
> 
> The runt will be dried in a few days, shes gonna have bag appeal and a nice nose, hope she smokes as good as it looks.


In my (admittedly sparing) experience, I’ve never had the yield impact the quality of the smoke. My runt autos have always been just as tasty and potent, just less of it. I’m sure yours will turn out fire too. 

How much are you expecting off your big boys? Mine had some larf towards the bottom, but ‘twas to be expected since they were over 5 months old. But we had so much off these 3 plants that I was legit worried where we were gonna dry it. Ended up having to fill up the 2x4 then clean out the 4x4 to hang in there as well. I’m so leery about growing more than 1-2 plants (even though I intend to do 6 next grow) because of how hellaciously time consuming trimming was. I mean literally 11-12 hours for 3 plants.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 26, 2019)

My best guess? I think I'm gonna be around 2.5-3lbs off the big girls dried and cured.

Couple of other guys who are much more expierenced than I am think it's gonna be closer to 3.5-4lbs, I think that's being very optimistic.

I really have no expectations or clue on yield, as long as it ends up good smoke I'll be happy.

One thing I will say, these new strip lights are penetrating deep into the canopy, even stuff down very low is finishing up half decent. So I expect larf will be minimal.

Here's today's pic
Think it's day 56-57
Blueberries and chocolate


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 26, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 62 Tranquil Chocolate testers will chop next couple days
> View attachment 4385379 View attachment 4385380 View attachment 4385381 View attachment 4385382 View attachment 4385384


Could you put a few pics of the whole TC testers? I've got a couple at 50 days, and just want to compare.

I'll get some pics up if I can figure out how, lol!

ETA those nugs look rather fetching


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 26, 2019)

I’ll try to but its hard lolol the tent is crowded... buds on two ladies dense like lolol.. I’m leaning towards the TC plants, some got very thick branches and solid buds
Lights out pics


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Thanks my man. Pretty satisfied with the turn out. They smell unlike anything I’ve ever come across. Useful with those fire genes! Can’t wait to smoke on this - my first photoperiod harvest as a grower.


Congrats on your success!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Aug 26, 2019)

After a psychotic female fallout (17 abortion like cull'd BOOs and BCHs) I'm just now recoopin...meet the new 10/10 BOOs and CHdeezelz <3


----------



## althor (Aug 26, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> After a psychotic female fallout (17 abortion like cull'd BOOs and BCHs) I'm just now recoopin...meet the new 10/10 BOOs and CHdeezelz <3View attachment 4385584


A little trick I use... If you run slits up the side of the cups (from bottom to just below the rim, I do 3), when you get ready to transplant, just clip the rim and then you can peel that cup back like a banana peel and gently remove the entire cup shaped soil and roots and put it in your next container. No stress transplant. The little things won't even notice they have moved other than having a fresh big pot to grow in and nutrients.


----------



## Gingeroot (Aug 26, 2019)

althor said:


> A little trick I use... If you run slits up the side of the cups (from bottom to just below the rim, I do 3), when you get ready to transplant, just clip the rim and then you can peel that cup back like a banana peel and gently remove the entire cup shaped soil and roots and put it in your next container. No stress transplant. The little things won't even notice they have moved other than having a fresh big pot to grow in and nutrients.


I just gingerly give em some TLC and some bomb ass organic cookness  I have been curious about the sips, but top dressing and experience have never steered me wrong. I should do a side by side!


----------



## TevinJonson (Aug 26, 2019)

DDS day 9 of LST


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> My best guess? I think I'm gonna be around 2.5-3lbs off the big girls dried and cured.
> 
> Couple of other guys who are much more expierenced than I am think it's gonna be closer to 3.5-4lbs, I think that's being very optimistic.
> 
> ...


What kind of strips you run?


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 27, 2019)

boybelue said:


> What kind of strips you run?


Cutter electronics strips

560 mm
3000k 90cri
3000k 80cri


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2019)

When these autos are done im gonna let these two go wild!!! No topping,no scrog,nothing... Cee if they outgrow the tent!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey bud, Are we topping the Chocolate Sunset or Boo? what say ye?


I'd top em for some nice bushes.



yendor said:


> Hi useful do you have any photo.s of the purple chocolate , length of flower would be great . i grabbed a pack and can,t wait to run them thanks


Sorry I do not have pics of that one, flower time will be 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> All the pics im seeing of the bbcn is really nice... i want lol seems all sold out @Useful Seeds anymore around?


Yeah buddy, fresh batch will be ready to send out in 2 weeks.


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 27, 2019)

Some TC after a wet trim bout to hang.

 
Chem Cookie trip week 8ish
 
DDS tester


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 27, 2019)

useful hash. Don’t really like the color of those blobs in the middle but it will do


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> useful hash. Don’t really like the color of those blobs in the middle but it will doView attachment 4385993


NICE!!!! I love me some hash.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!!! I love me some hash.


lol is that a bag of oranges lighter ?

Nice hash bro


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!!! I love me some hash.


Most of it dried out to much I fear. Trail and error, trail and error....

I knew you’d like that pic! Lol

Honestly, I’m sticking it in the rosin press so I can get something to fill my pen and what not with.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's a couple bud pics 
Blueberries and chocolate

Buds still seem to be swelling , they are rock hard . 

We have some decent kolas this run.

Wish I had a bag of oranges lighter for my pic, no such luck, plain ole blue will have to do lol


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 27, 2019)

Here’s a few closeups post-harvest.

BBnC:
   

Gelat.OG:


2nd day hanging! Still got some manicuring to go.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 27, 2019)

Useful's Chem D x Chocolate D, about a week into 12/12. Nice, medium sized and uniform looking plants with minimal stretch.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 27, 2019)

Development on the Tranquil Chocolate doing more than I could ask for. 12 days 12/12. One heavy Chocolate Diesel leaner, one heavy Tranquil Elephantizer leaner. I’ll be first in line if these go out for sale.


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Development on the Tranquil Chocolate doing more than I could ask for. 12 days 12/12. One heavy Chocolate Diesel leaner, one heavy Tranquil Elephantizer leaner. I’ll be first in line if these go out for sale.


I’ve got these running in different stages. I’m to young/ inexperienced to really know all these strains / learners. So if it’s a choc diesel leaner what characteristics would it have vs a tranquil leaner ?


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 28, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> I’ve got these running in different stages. I’m to young/ inexperienced to really know all these strains / learners. So if it’s a choc diesel leaner what characteristics would it have vs a tranquil leaner ?


The way the buds form i guess! Not so solid is chocolate and rock hard is Tranquil


----------



## pthobson (Aug 28, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> The way the buds form i guess! Not so solid is chocolate and rock hard is Tranquil


Not just the bud formation as these are only 12 days into 12/12, the stature of the plant. The chocolate diesel is sativa dominant while the tranquil elephantizer is indica dominant. One of mine is about half the height of the other one with shorter/tighter internode spacing. I’m pretty new to this stuff as well to be honest. Shorter one was topped at 5th node while the taller was topped at 4th node. Granted the taller one was vegged about a week longer but i don’t see this making THAT much of a difference in height. Phenotypical expressions of their heritage and environment seems to me 

I’ll show you all soon


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 29, 2019)

I just noticed a sale on Useful gear at DCSE. Figured I would let you folks know.

Cheers


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 29, 2019)

Chop one Tranquil Chocolate today at day 65! Next 3 in the pic


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 29, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> lol is that a bag of oranges lighter ?
> 
> Nice hash bro


It does have oranges on it......lol. Hash is GREAT!!! Thank you, I infused 16 grams of it in 4 ounces of coconut oil, POTENT!!!!!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 29, 2019)

Day 60 Blueberries and Chocolate 

This will by my last update In here for a while.
Tomorrow they come down

I'll pop back in a couple weeks and give ya'll a smoke report and finished bud pics

Peace out useful fam, it's been a treat.

I'll be back next run with chocolate sunset and boo in the garden.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 60 Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> This will by my last update In here for a while.
> Tomorrow they come down
> ...


Daaaaaaammmmm!!! Looks like pineapples up there!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 30, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Day 60 Blueberries and Chocolate
> 
> This will by my last update In here for a while.
> Tomorrow they come down
> ...


Any thrichome pics? What kind of light is that? Those ladies look very nice!


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 30, 2019)

Harvested one branch from the Banana Kush S1 at day 63. Probably harvest the rest of the plant in about 5 days.


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 30, 2019)

What a beauty.....very nice


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 30, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Any thrichome pics? What kind of light is that? Those ladies look very nice!


Thanks bud,

No I didn't take any pics of trics, I'll try to remember this evening before I chop them

The lights are DIY strip leds from cutter electronics

Each fixture is 480w


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 30, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Harvested one branch from the Banana Kush S1 at day 63. Probably harvest the rest of the plant in about 5 days.
> 
> View attachment 4387246
> View attachment 4387247
> View attachment 4387248


Awesome man. That looks delicious

Very nIce job


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 30, 2019)

DDS Week 8.5
 
Chem cookie Trip. 

Every nug looks straight purple so far. Best looking plant i’ve grown. Rock hard Nugs and reeks. And seems to be like two weeks ahead of everything else... Crazy
 
Tranquil testers.... Fire ... 

Need to get some good nug photos. 

Harvested a DDS and TC and both super pretty, got hints of pink / purple. 

One dds had the pretty purple
leaves and really fire nugs, yielded less than the one that did not get purple . Little observation.

TC I didn’t think was going to be a pink/purple at all but once i started trimming i was like woah it’s got this pretty pink hue to it.

Already moved some DDS, got a quick text back, “Yo best weeed i’ve had in a while.. what’s double dipped strawberries, never heard of this but it’s so good” 

The ones i just harvested , i burned them bad in early weeks of veg and i think that hurt their yield because the DDS and Chem Cookie that’s at week 8.5 ish seems like it will yield like twice as much. Everything was the same except they did not get burned. 

Super siked


----------



## pthobson (Aug 30, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4387432
> DDS Week 8.5
> View attachment 4387433
> Chem cookie Trip.
> ...


Exact response I got from anyone that I let try the DDS. “Best I’ve smoked in a long time” or “best I’ve smoked EVER”. People trying to buy left and right but that’s not something I do. Would’ve thought it was crack


----------



## trapdevil (Aug 30, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Exact response I got from anyone that I let try the DDS. “Best I’ve smoked in a long time” or “best I’ve smoked EVER”. People trying to buy left and right but that’s not something I do. Would’ve thought it was crack


Ahh, these DDS got the bag appeal, people offering to pay more too. can not complain


----------



## DocofRock (Aug 30, 2019)

Today is day 5 going on 6 of hanging dry for my girls — still have some moisture. I feel like I’m drying them much more appropriately this harvest, trying to take it slow without exposing them to risk. Temps about 70 with humidity around 58-64%. Probably will go into a brown paper bag late tomorrow for 12-36 hours, then weighed and jarred up. Looking forward to showing some shots of the dried and cured bud. BBnC has retained its incredible smell since harvest.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 30, 2019)

One more update on the Blueberries and Chocolate.

Here's the aftermath of CHOP DAY

13.3 lbs wet....only big tops with fans and stems removed, the rest still has fans and stems. I was quite surprised, at 15-20% return ill still be 2-2.5lbs+

The 2 boxes in the corner are all branches/buds that weren't big tops. I only keep big tops for smoking, everything else goes to extracts. Those boxes haven't been de leaved yet, too tired to do it tonight.

The boxes on the table are holding all the big keeper tops.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning Useful family.

=]

I know I haven't posted much lately but it's only because I'm beyond too busy. I still read the thread multiple times/day. 

@Frank Nitty - glad to see you back, buddy. I know I'm late to the party (welcoming you back) but still, glad to see you around again.

@diggs99 and @DocofRock smashing job on the BBnC, guys, really. Great work!

I can't remember who posted all the pictures of DDS but remember those being killer, too. I'm sure I'm forgetting some killer pictures so I digress. Please forgive my absentmindedness... I shouldn't try to remember things after wake n bake.

@Useful Seeds congratulations on 300 pages of spreading love on RIU, my dear friend. Proud of you/happy for you beyond words. 

...and a big thanks to everyone who keeps the thread chuggin along... one of my favorite online green spots even though I'm not able to post as often as I want.

Keep spreading the love, Useful fam!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 31, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good morning Useful family.
> 
> =]
> 
> ...


Thanks @SmokeAL0t!!! And it's good to see you as well!!! GG4xCD on the left,money bush on the right... Look at the leaves on these two!!! Have a great day all!!! PEACE!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 31, 2019)

lol. been having horrible germ rates lately. 1/4 on BOO, 0/4 on a different pack, and so on. really having to look at redoing my setup because its not nearly as effective as it used to be. but, i found a pack that had somehow gotten put back with my rooter pods, and some of them were a little moldy! so i said fuck it, stuck all 4 into a rooter, and let it be. 2 days later, they have all sprouted. Took them out, put them in their own pods (they have huge holes, used for cloning but i put seeds in them anyways, also not a good idea and i dont reccomend it) now these seeds I did not try at all with i have 4/4 (orange cookies x choco diesel) and are all doing great. 

must of been trying too hard.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 31, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good morning Useful family.
> 
> =]
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for the kind words, really means a lot coming from you. Glad to see ya pop in !!! 

Lots of cool people in the thread fer sure !!!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 31, 2019)

BDGrows said:


>


NICE ONE!!!!!! lol


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 31, 2019)

Day 67 Tranquil Chocolate Testers


----------



## Jmass420 (Aug 31, 2019)

mostly all boo great genetics smell exactly as described just starting to bud super pungent great structure i can't wait to get ahold of useful blue dream dcse has been out for a while now


----------



## Gingeroot (Aug 31, 2019)

A lot of big D...dank lol and love in this thread. Must be the breeder.


----------



## Jmass420 (Aug 31, 2019)

Props to jbc seeds for super customer service and getting the boo seeds to me ridiculously fast maybe he has the blue dream


----------



## Jmass420 (Aug 31, 2019)

Im sure it's already somewhere in these 300 pages but does anyone know the usual bud density of boo given optimal light


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 31, 2019)

Couple double dipped strawberries got new shoes


----------



## Gingeroot (Aug 31, 2019)

Only a week but I'm gettin yancy. The BOOs are almost twice as tall as the CDs.


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 31, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Awesome man. That looks delicious
> 
> Very nIce job


Thanks. The genetics, lights and information that we have access to, sure make growing easy.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dank Sinatra F2 after my heart bean turn balls I was quick to pop another. Here is the result. Again, had ph problems that start about day one of flower and not realized until 30 days or so. This is 85 days....I think.....in .75 gal coco perlite mix fed tap water for the past 45 days. Thing stinks. Also, just found light leak as well, lol. Pics taken outside under patio, in shade.  Lower nug.  Banana kush s1 at 75 days. Same deal.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

I have a question... Can I ask it here???


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a question... Can I ask it here???


You may but don’t need my permission buddy. Hope you are well and make it a great weekend!


----------



## DocofRock (Sep 1, 2019)

Got all my bud from the 4x4 jarred. 12 oz BBnC, 3 Oz Gelat.OG. Not too bad for my first photo grow! I have some monster nuggs for sure - I’ll post up some pics in a bit.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

I have been vegging a GG4 x CD for about 50 to 60 days cause its in with some autos... Since its so big now do I still have to 12/12 it to get it to flower??? Is that just the perfect formula??? Has anyone tried anything different??? Is there a faster way??? I could have started a thread about this but i figured that the answers I would get would be mostly from people who are in this thread... Especially the MAN HIMSELF!!! Needless to say,however it goes,im starting flower today... If 12/12 is it,then thats what it is...


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 1, 2019)

Post #6000 frank, milestone!!



Frank Nitty said:


> I have been vegging a GG4 x CD for about 50 to 60 days cause its in with some autos... Since its so big now do I still have to 12/12 it to get it to flower??? Is that just the perfect formula??? Has anyone tried anything different??? Is there a faster way??? I could have started a thread about this but i figured that the answers I would get would be mostly from people who are in this thread... Especially the MAN HIMSELF!!! Needless to say,however it goes,im starting flower today... If 12/12 is it,then thats what it is...


Not sure im understanding your question?

I think the changing of the time from 18/6 or 24/0 to 12/12 is what triggers the plants to start forming bud. I dont think it matters how long you veg them for, they still need the time change to get going.

Long veg will def speed up the process tho, they should start showing flowers real quick after you flip.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have been vegging a GG4 x CD for about 50 to 60 days cause its in with some autos... Since its so big now do I still have to 12/12 it to get it to flower??? Is that just the perfect formula??? Has anyone tried anything different??? Is there a faster way??? I could have started a thread about this but i figured that the answers I would get would be mostly from people who are in this thread... Especially the MAN HIMSELF!!! Needless to say,however it goes,im starting flower today... If 12/12 is it,then thats what it is...


Lots have tried lots different. There is no faster way. Personally I use 13 off 11 on but that is only because I have seen no loss in growth from 12/12. %0-60 days is not a crazy long veg as most plants don't show sex until after the 6th week. 6-8 weeks is when they usually stagger growth and tighten up a bit. 
Size has nothing to do with initiating flowering. It is all about the daylight hours. 

Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Post #6000 frank, milestone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I understand... So it HAS to be 12/12 to flower...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Post #6000 frank, milestone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who has 6000 posts??? Me??? Or you???


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who has 6000 posts??? Me??? Or you???


The man himself 

Cheers


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 1, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Lots have tried lots different. There is no faster way. Personally I use 13 off 11 on but that is only because I have seen no loss in growth from 12/12. %0-60 days is not a crazy long veg as most plants don't show sex until after the 6th week. 6-8 weeks is when they usually stagger growth and tighten up a bit.
> Size has nothing to do with initiating flowering. It is all about the daylight hours.
> 
> Cheers



According to a thread on here( cant remember which tho), its claimed that a longer vegged plant will transition to flower faster than a shorter vegged plant.

I have no clue one way or the other, just repeating what ive read lol


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who has 6000 posts??? Me??? Or you???


The thread bro, your post was #6000


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> According to a thread on here( cant remember which tho), its claimed that a longer vegged plant will transition to flower faster than a shorter vegged plant.
> 
> I have no clue one way or the other, just repeating what ive read lol


Sexual maturity is sexual maturity. A plant will not start flowering until it has reached that maturity no matter what the daylight hours.

Cheers


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have been vegging a GG4 x CD for about 50 to 60 days cause its in with some autos... Since its so big now do I still have to 12/12 it to get it to flower??? Is that just the perfect formula??? Has anyone tried anything different??? Is there a faster way??? I could have started a thread about this but i figured that the answers I would get would be mostly from people who are in this thread... Especially the MAN HIMSELF!!! Needless to say,however it goes,im starting flower today... If 12/12 is it,then thats what it is...


When I read that, I had a mental image of the autos urging the photo to flower. "Awww. Come on, give it a try. It's easy. Watch.... See how easy that was, now you try." Lol


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 1, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sexual maturity is sexual maturity. A plant will not start flowering until it has reached that maturity no matter what the daylight hours.
> 
> Cheers


Ya i may be remembering it a little wrong, maybe that was the comparison, sexually mature as opposed to young plant still not quite there, obv its gonna take the young plant longer to start flowering if its not mature yet lol

makes sense


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Lots have tried lots different. There is no faster way. Personally I use 13 off 11 on but that is only because I have seen no loss in growth from 12/12. %0-60 days is not a crazy long veg as most plants don't show sex until after the 6th week. 6-8 weeks is when they usually stagger growth and tighten up a bit.
> Size has nothing to do with initiating flowering. It is all about the daylight hours.
> 
> Cheers


I should veg for another week or two then???


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ya i may be remembering it a little wrong, maybe that was the comparison, sexually mature as opposed to young plant still not quite there, obv its gonna take the young plant longer to start flowering if its not mature yet lol
> 
> makes sense


IMHO there seems to be levels to maturity. It seems to be common practice nowadays for a plant to be declared sexually mature as soon as it shows its pre flowers. But the way I learned it was that , that was just showing sex. They are sexually mature once they start staggering/ alternating their node growth . 
I prime example of the maturity thing is the fact that seeds grown 12/12 from the start really don't flower any faster then plants vegged first. 

This is also all from seed talk. Obviously clones are as old as the plants they were taken from.

Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> When I read that, I had a mental image of the autos urging the photo to flower. "Awww. Come on, give it a try. It's easy. Watch.... See how easy that was, now you try." Lol


Standing ovation for you!!! You KILLED IT!!!HAHAHA


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I should veg for another week or two then???View attachment 4388343 View attachment 4388345


That looks good to go to me. It seems to have alternating node growth.

Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Standing ovation for you!!! You KILLED IT!!!HAHAHA


Every time I need a laugh I'm going to look at this


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> The thread bro, your post was #6000


WOW!!! Guess that means I talk too much!!! XD Guess I'll make my mark somewhere in this world!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ya i may be remembering it a little wrong, maybe that was the comparison, sexually mature as opposed to young plant still not quite there, obv its gonna take the young plant longer to start flowering if its not mature yet lol
> 
> makes sense


Yes it does...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> That looks good to go to me. It seems to have alternating node growth.
> 
> Cheers


It's ON then!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank, 12/12 for flower is just a guideline, lol! I've had plants accidentally flower at 14/10, and have been running a 10/14 for a couple of years.

Like others have said, they ain't gonna flower until the branches start alternating... then it's up to you. Long veg, bigger plants.

Onward to the TC testers.

#1 at 56 days. Went away for a week, and defoliated before that. They are in 3G airpots of coco, on Mega Crop and their P/K at 1.5ec, pH6.0. Starting to get a bit of a sweet smell that's not really sweet, if that makes sense. Maybe some chocolate?

Stalks are thick, and a lot of the colas are branchy, so there's even more tight buddage. I will probably start flushing her soon.

She's my fav, lol!












#2 in the next post.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Frank, 12/12 for flower is just a guideline, lol! I've had plants accidentally flower at 14/10, and have been running a 10/14 for a couple of years.
> 
> Like others have said, they ain't gonna flower until the branches start alternating... then it's up to you. Long veg, bigger plants.
> 
> ...


56 days total???


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 1, 2019)

TC #2 is a bit sparer than her sis in cola size, but may have a little more overall weight, IDK, lol! she seems to be a bit farther along than #1, too. Again, very sturdy main stems.

Very similar to #1 in the smell department. They both have some density to the buds, and are still swelling, and doing a little stacking.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 56 days total???


Nooo, lol, 56 days since they were flipped to 10/14


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Nooo, lol, 56 days since they were flipped to 10/14


I was getting ready to say that's like an auto!!! Maybe USEFUL was trying to get one by me!!!LOL!!!


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 2, 2019)

I was checking trichs on the Banana Kush and noticed some purple spiky things through the 60x loupe, so I got out the scope. It was the purpling of the trichome stalks. Here's a few of the images.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I was checking trichs on the Banana Kush and noticed some purple spiky things through the 60x loupe, so I got out the scope. It was the purpling of the trichome stalks. Here's a few of the images.
> View attachment 4388530
> View attachment 4388531
> View attachment 4388532
> View attachment 4388533


Oooooooo,aahhhhhhhh!!!!! Taste the rainbow!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Sep 2, 2019)

Alrighty fam! Finally got around to taking some pics. First day in the jars complete!

BBnC:


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Alrighty fam! Finally got around to taking some pics. First day in the jars complete!
> 
> BBnC:
> View attachment 4388584 View attachment 4388585 View attachment 4388588View attachment 4388590


Very nice!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 2, 2019)

Not like it matters but do any of you know the reason for the curling/twisting leaves? Doesn't seem to effect vigor or dank ness one bit...just curious.


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 2, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Not like it matters but do any of you know the reason for the curling/twisting leaves? Doesn't seem to effect vigor or dank ness one bit...just curious.


I've read a few different things on the leaf curl.

Some say it's strain dependant and some say it's a sign of calmag tox/def not sure which lol

I really gotta stop reading when I'm baked lol


----------



## pthobson (Sep 2, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> TC #2 is a bit sparer than her sis in cola size, but may have a little more overall weight, IDK, lol! she seems to be a bit farther along than #1, too. Again, very sturdy main stems.
> 
> Very similar to #1 in the smell department. They both have some density to the buds, and are still swelling, and doing a little stacking.
> View attachment 4388377
> ...


Nice Flakey


----------



## trapdevil (Sep 2, 2019)

Chem Cookie Trip. Never seen such a purple strain.

 
 
Double Dipped Strawberries

..Cmon mang!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4388658 View attachment 4388657
> Chem Cookie Trip. Never seen such a purple strain.
> 
> View attachment 4388659
> ...


Cmon mang!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## trapdevil (Sep 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Cmon mang!!! Looks great!!!


 
fresh cut DDS


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Props to jbc seeds for super customer service and getting the boo seeds to me ridiculously fast maybe he has the blue dream


No one has the Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel fems in stock at the moment.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4388667
> fresh cut DDS


Sticky Fingaz!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey, to any of you that use worm castings, serious deal goin on at Amazon.com on Wiggle Worm worm castings. I just ordered 180 pounds of worm castings for $124.62 !!! The 30 pound bags are on sale fer $18.77.$20.37 with tax in my state. SMOKIN DEAL!!!!


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 2, 2019)

Have 2 orange cookies x chocolate diesel beasts almost week 7 under a 400w in coco. This is the biggest one and smells like strong orange garbage skunk. Can't wait to try them have more seedlings and gg4 x chocolate diesel going


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 3, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Have 2 orange cookies x chocolate diesel beasts almost week 7 under a 400w in coco. This is the biggest one and smells like strong orange garbage skunk. Can't wait to try them have more seedlings and gg4 x chocolate diesel goingView attachment 4388843 View attachment 4388846 View attachment 4388847


Do you recall how low long you vegged those for?
Mmmmm, “orange garbage skunk” sounds delicious.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 3, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Do you recall how low long you vegged those for?
> Mmmmm, “orange garbage skunk” sounds delicious.


Not really probably a couple months. Tried to bush it out by topping but it refused so its just 2 main colas. Let it go longer than I usually do it was probably 25-30" when I started flower I usually start at around 18 but didnt stretch much so that was good. I had a small mite outbreak in my veg room that set me back but the mites didn't even touch these probably too stanky lol


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Alrighty fam! Finally got around to taking some pics. First day in the jars complete!
> 
> BBnC:
> View attachment 4388584 View attachment 4388585 View attachment 4388588View attachment 4388590


What strain is that??thanks


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No one has the Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel fems in stock at the moment.


If you ever make fem, blue dream seeds please let me know asap,,thank you


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey, to any of you that use worm castings, serious deal goin on at Amazon.com on Wiggle Worm worm castings. I just ordered 180 pounds of worm castings for $124.62 !!! The 30 pound bags are on sale fer $18.77.$20.37 with tax in my state. SMOKIN DEAL!!!!


that's cheep and I use a lot of them growing out doors.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> What strain is that??thanks


That is Blueberries n Chocolate, Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 3, 2019)

I wount to buy some pure blue dream fem, beans and if you make them or find a good place for me to get them beans at please let me know in mp,, thank you


----------



## DocofRock (Sep 3, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> What strain is that??thanks


All those pics are same strain: Useful’s Blueberries N Chocolate. Just harvested 8/26 - now they’re in in jars starting to cure. Smell is out of this world.


----------



## DocofRock (Sep 3, 2019)

For anyone interested, here’s my review so far of Useful’s Blueberries n Chocolate. Keep in mind this bud is NOT cured yet. 

Taste: *9.5/10 *- Has only just been jarred, so I’m sure the more complex flavors will come out through the cure. That said, it already tastes amazing and hits EXTREMELY smooth, especially for uncured flower. I’d describe the taste as very similar to the smell, a fruity blue raspberry sweetness with some rich creamy chocolate undertones. 

Smell: *10/10* - I just can’t imagine how it could end up smelling any better. Strong sweet blueberry/raspberry smell, almost reminds me of like artificial blue raspberry flavored candy. No hay or “fresh” smell at all - from the moment it was chopped, it’s smell has really cut through. IMO, it’s as good as you could ask. 

High: *7.5/10 *-_ I’m expecting this metric in improve as the bud cures._ It has done no curing, so I really can’t give an accurate and full picture on the high. That said, so far it has provided a nice, balanced high. I would consider this strain somewhat energizing, and it very well may end up a daytime smoke (which is great, since I already have plenty that hit like a truck). Very pleasant, relaxing yet stimulating high. 

Potency: *7/10 *- _Once again, this is an initial review with NO CURE; expect improvement here too._ I’d rate the potency at this point as above average. Nothing too insane, just a nice hitting, mellow and energized high. 

Appearance/Bag Appeal: *9/10 *- From the moment this plant started developing buds all the way through trim and manicure, this has been an absolutely GORGEOUS strain. Resinous with a slathering of trichomes, these flowers look amazing. Some purplish tones compliment its firey red hairs and nearly picture perfect bud structure. 

Ease of growing: *8/10 *- This strain was pretty damn resilient, plowing through my novice mistakes with relative ease. Not a particularly fussy plant, but in MY experience it seems to dislike drought/dry spells. Light to average feeder. No issues with pests, herming, or disease. 

Overall: *8.5/10 *with a likely significant improvement in potency and high as this newly jarred strain goes through the curing process. Definitely a pleasure to grow. Beautiful buds, explosive smell and taste, and a nice balanced high that isn’t paranoia inducing or uncomfortable. Simply a mellow, somewhat energetic, euphoria-inducing effect. Seems like it could be close to perfect with a nice cure. Highly recommended for those considering BBnC.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> For anyone interested, here’s my review so far of Useful’s Blueberries n Chocolate. Keep in mind this bud is NOT cured yet.
> 
> Taste: *9.5/10 *- Has only just been jarred, so I’m sure the more complex flavors will come out through the cure. That said, it already tastes amazing and hits EXTREMELY smooth, especially for uncured flower. I’d describe the taste as very similar to the smell, a fruity blue raspberry sweetness with some rich creamy chocolate undertones.
> 
> ...


Nice write up!!!!! Really happy that you are satisfied with your purchase. You and diggs both did a great job with them.


----------



## DocofRock (Sep 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice write up!!!!! Really happy that you are satisfied with your purchase. You and diggs both did a great job with them.


Absolutely fire my man. My favorite out of the 6-7 strains I’ve grown. I KNOW this will continue to improve every day of proper curing it gets. Super pumped to have this in my collection — this has been my wife’s favorite since it was halfway through flower. I used to catch her in there rubbing her hands on the fan leaves and then just standing there like a weirdo smelling it. 

I’ll definitely report back once this gets cured.

My other newly harvested photo is Gelat.OG by Seedsman. My write up would be quite different, but it’s definitely a very nice strain as well. Way more heavily sedating, almost narcotic effect. So far, as much as I like autos for what they are, nothing is coming close to the complexity of the smell, flavor, and potency than either of my newly harvested photos. The only auto I’ve grown so far that could 100% rival his photo brethren is Grape Walker Kush by Mephisto Genetics. It makes a huge difference when you start with *quality genetics*. That’s where Useful shines as well.

I’m still a way new grower and significantly less experienced than a lot of growers here, but in my opinion, Useful is repping some absolute killer beans.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 3, 2019)

I shoulda did a write up on my 7 DDSs months ago. Basically I need more ASAP! Never have I everrr heard so many compliments on a strain besides Bodhi's blood orange....which gets me excited for these 10 BOOs! It smelled like Swedish Fish candies and left a funky smooth Hershey's aftertaste! Totally got its description! All phenos had that balance and I highly recommend not only for the uppidy weeetawded high but for the taste. How many strains can you say have strawberry funk?! Plus the solid perfect branchy structure made it fun to grow! Took very well to pruning and super cropping! Mannn I'm bout to throw half my lil BOOs into a premature bloom...

EDIT: Harvested at day 70 for about 25% Amber!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2019)

Check this out, so this guy smokieokie bought a pack of Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel fems and sprouted 1 single seed from the pack, here is what he ended up with.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 3, 2019)

Hope dude saved a cut or he'll be crying!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I shoulda did a write up on my 7 DDSs months ago. Basically I need more ASAP! Never have I everrr heard so many compliments on a strain besides Bodhi's blood orange....which gets me excited for these 10 BOOs! It smelled like Swedish Fish candies and left a funky smooth Hershey's aftertaste! Totally got its description! All phenos had that balance and I highly recommend not only for the uppidy weeetawded high but for the taste. How many strains can you say have strawberry funk?! Plus the solid perfect branchy structure made it fun to grow! Took very well to pruning and super cropping! Mannn I'm bout to throw half my lil BOOs into a premature bloom...
> 
> EDIT: Harvested at day 70 for about 25% Amber!


My smoking circle is still waiting on "my guy" to come back to town with the DDS. 



DocofRock said:


> For anyone interested, here’s my review so far of Useful’s Blueberries n Chocolate. Keep in mind this bud is NOT cured yet.
> 
> Taste: *9.5/10 *- Has only just been jarred, so I’m sure the more complex flavors will come out through the cure. That said, it already tastes amazing and hits EXTREMELY smooth, especially for uncured flower. I’d describe the taste as very similar to the smell, a fruity blue raspberry sweetness with some rich creamy chocolate undertones.
> 
> ...


Nice write up Doc. +Rep

@Useful Seeds please letcha boi know when those CCS S1's drop. Looks like I'll be adding BBNC to the list as well.

Awesome grows of the BBNC Useful Fam!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 3, 2019)

Never flowered a youngin' but they seem consistent from the start. Wonder which 5 BOOs I should bloom hmmmm. I grow organic in fabric pots so idk how many gal pots I should go with 2-3?


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My smoking circle is still waiting on "my guy" to come back to town with the DDS.
> 
> My guy lmfaoooo that comment and your lights show me you're a sly one


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> For anyone interested, here’s my review so far of Useful’s Blueberries n Chocolate. Keep in mind this bud is NOT cured yet.
> 
> Taste: *9.5/10 *- Has only just been jarred, so I’m sure the more complex flavors will come out through the cure. That said, it already tastes amazing and hits EXTREMELY smooth, especially for uncured flower. I’d describe the taste as very similar to the smell, a fruity blue raspberry sweetness with some rich creamy chocolate undertones.
> 
> ...


Excellent review! Please write one for every strain. Lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Check this out, so this guy smokieokie bought a pack of Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel fems and sprouted 1 single seed from the pack, here is what he ended up with.
> View attachment 4389121 View attachment 4389122 View attachment 4389123 View attachment 4389124


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 3, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4389133 Never flowered a youngin' but they seem consistent from the start. Wonder which 5 BOOs I should bloom hmmmm. I grow organic in fabric pots so idk how many gal pots I should go with 2-3?


I went with 2 gal. I should have gone with 3.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 3, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4389133 Never flowered a youngin' but they seem consistent from the start. Wonder which 5 BOOs I should bloom hmmmm. I grow organic in fabric pots so idk how many gal pots I should go with 2-3?


If you are doing a premixed soil I recommend 5gal or larger. I use 7 gal atm . But they go into that right at flip. If I was doing a longer veg I would use 10 gal.

Cheers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2019)

Lol,yea. I have " A guy" that comes down from the hills out yonder way like Santa and drops off goodies from time to time.
My Guy's quality has been running circles around my smokin circles' connects.

The ganja coming here from I guess legal states.....SUXXXXXXX!
No trichs,damn near 0% bud moisture and the buds themselves look like they need an empathetic green thumb. Oh,they all smell great.That's it!
Heh, the high might last for 15-20 mins.Which will have you questioning yourself or your tolerance.Potentcy? Who,what,when,where and how?

It seems they keif the buds and ship it out haphazardly. There is a good batch that comes thru every now and then.I miss out on them mainly because it isn't "smoke session" time for us yet.


Back when I was buying ganja in between grows,moving, life etc.. It seemed the quality was damn good coming from wherever it came from. I do know it wasn't close to fresh or grown in my area.

I get veddddy nice offers for a zip of my "homegrown". Can't do it tho. My circle will want my connect to be their connect. No Bueno! I will barter my goods for services and other things I don't want to pay cash for.

Who said money doesn't grow on trees? They've never grown good quality ganja.

Fodder post over. This rambling high post should last me a few days to a week or so. Next post from me will be a tote update.

Wouldn't let me quote you @Gingeroot .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Check this out, so this guy smokieokie bought a pack of Chem 91 skva x Chocolate Diesel fems and sprouted 1 single seed from the pack, here is what he ended up with.
> View attachment 4389121 View attachment 4389122 View attachment 4389123 View attachment 4389124


Smokie stuck his elbow in this grow! That's a goregous gal. She looks dank.
I have to stop looking at pictures yo. AFK.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Smokie stuck his elbow in this grow! That's a goregous gal. She looks dank.
> I have to stop looking at pictures yo. AFK.


Every time i see some shit like that i'm like fuck i need that down another $$$$ !!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 3, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> If you are doing a premixed soil I recommend 5gal or larger. I use 7 gal atm . But they go into that right at flip. If I was doing a longer veg I would use 10 gal.
> 
> Cheers


I have a rich soil with slightly less drainage. I'm only rushing because I have nothing in boom boom. I'm gonna try 3 gal fabrics with an aeration layer on the bottom. I'll be content with a zip/plant x 9


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Every time i see some shit like that i'm like fuck i need that down another $$$$ !!


My sentiments exactly! Hence the reason I need to blind myself from Useful's Genetics ganja pics. My "order now" finger is itchin' with anticipation and and empty cart!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I was getting ready to say that's like an auto!!! Maybe USEFUL was trying to get one by me!!!LOL!!!


You ol sly dog you!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4388658 View attachment 4388657
> Chem Cookie Trip. Never seen such a purple strain.
> 
> View attachment 4388659
> ...


I've had some Auto buds that were dense, but I ain't never seen a bud that dense!!! that's the difference between a photo and an Auto I think, the density in the bud... that's it right there!!! looks really nice,hats off to you!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Absolutely fire my man. My favorite out of the 6-7 strains I’ve grown. I KNOW this will continue to improve every day of proper curing it gets. Super pumped to have this in my collection — this has been my wife’s favorite since it was halfway through flower. I used to catch her in there rubbing her hands on the fan leaves and then just standing there like a weirdo smelling it.
> 
> I’ll definitely report back once this gets cured.
> 
> ...


100% the absolute truth!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4389133 Never flowered a youngin' but they seem consistent from the start. Wonder which 5 BOOs I should bloom hmmmm. I grow organic in fabric pots so idk how many gal pots I should go with 2-3?


Depends on how big you want to grow your plants...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Depends on how big you want to grow your plants...


A friend of mine grows in 2 liter bottles and he gets some pretty big plants from them... But that's using coco...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> A friend of mine grows in 2 liter bottles and he gets some pretty big plants from them... But that's using coco...


 +Rep for ya friend. I can dig it.
I've run 2 liter armies also. Hempys. Coco,Coco+Perlite and 100%Perlite. Nice yeilds and nice sized plants from rooted clone to flip. Had I had known about ganja forums back then,I would've rigged up a drip system. Handwatering 64 2 liters 2x a day was not ideal. It did allow me a lot of time with the plants and learning them.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> *The ganja* coming here *from* I guess *legal states.....SUXXXXXXX!*
> No trichs,damn near 0% bud moisture and the buds themselves look like they need an empathetic green thumb. Oh,they all smell great.That's it!
> @Gingeroot .


Aint that the damn truth... Sadly, these old heads who grew fire seemed to have packed up shop when everything went legal... Im trying to reach the levels they were at... Time will tell though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> +Rep for ya friend. I can dig it.
> I've run 2 liter armies also. Hempys. Coco,Coco+Perlite and 100%Perlite. Nice yeilds and nice sized plants from rooted clone to flip. Had I had known about ganja forums back then,I would've rigged up a drip system. Handwatering 64 2 liters 2x a day was not ideal. It did allow me a lot of time with the plants and learning them.


Its @MATTYMATT726... Hes a beast wit dat shit bro!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> +Rep for ya friend. I can dig it.
> I've run 2 liter armies also. Hempys. Coco,Coco+Perlite and 100%Perlite. Nice yeilds and nice sized plants from rooted clone to flip. Had I had known about ganja forums back then,I would've rigged up a drip system. Handwatering 64 2 liters 2x a day was not ideal. It did allow me a lot of time with the plants and learning them.


If I would have been doing this back in the day when i was really getting money,i would have never sold hard drugs... I tried hps,cmh,back in the late nineties and they kept burning up the plants... I didn't know what to do with what I had and lost interest in it... Used to be a good outdoor grower as well... Got tired of my so called friends stealing my plants and/or animals eating them... Whoa!!! Im high and I thought that I was on my thread!!! Im gone!!! Sorry for the ramblings!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> If I would have been doing this back in the day when i was really getting money,i would have never sold hard drugs... I tried hps,cmh,back in the late nineties and they kept burning up the plants... I didn't know what to do with what I had and lost interest in it... Used to be a good outdoor grower as well... Got tired of my so called friends stealing my plants and/or animals eating them... Whoa!!! Im high and I thought that I was on my thread!!! Im gone!!! Sorry for the ramblings!!!


Lmfaoooo you would be fun to get ripped and CMHs are still to this day my go to! I'm gonna put my lil BOOs under a 315w LEC and supplement with LED if need be! That useful gear ill getcha!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Aint that the damn truth... Sadly,
> these old heads who grew fire seemed to have packed up shop when everything went legal.


Facts.
This explains a lot.



BDGrows said:


> Im trying to reach the levels they were at... Time will tell though.


For me, the journey along the way has been one helluva ride thus far!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> If I would have been doing this back in the day when i was really getting money,i would have never sold hard drugs... I tried hps,cmh,back in the late nineties and they kept burning up the plants... I didn't know what to do with what I had and lost interest in it... Used to be a good outdoor grower as well... Got tired of my so called friends stealing my plants and/or animals eating them... Whoa!!! Im high and I thought that I was on my thread!!! Im gone!!! Sorry for the ramblings!!!


Man, all I needed back then was access to the knowledge and information. I'd like to think a lot of shit would be different if I did.


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 4, 2019)

Tranquil Chocolate Teaster chop day 71


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 4, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Tranquil Chocolate Teaster chop day 71
> View attachment 4389503 View attachment 4389504


 Very nice !!!!!! Can't wait to hear how it smokes.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Man, all I needed back then was access to the knowledge and information. I'd like to think a lot of shit would be different if I did.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 4, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Tranquil Chocolate Teaster chop day 71
> View attachment 4389503 View attachment 4389504


Looks great dude . I love the plants with unique flower structure. Are they stinking up the joint or what?


----------



## althor (Sep 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Man, all I needed back then was access to the knowledge and information. I'd like to think a lot of shit would be different if I did.


 I had been growing for years before it even hit me that there might be grow forums. Of course, that was before California crossed into the medicinal legalization. So much information at my fingertips that I didn't even consider. Although, tons of that information was nothing more than stoners spouting bullshit, but that still happens.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh yeah, I sent JBCSeeds some stuff for the September raffle

For every useful pack purchased in September you, will receive one entry into the raffle for the following:
1 Feminized 5 pack of Chem D x Banana OG
*And*
1 Feminized 5 pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberries

Three winners will be chosen and notified by email on or around 10/5...


----------



## pthobson (Sep 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, I sent JBCSeeds some stuff for the September raffle
> 
> For every useful pack purchased in September you, will receive one entry into the raffle for the following:
> 1 Feminized 5 pack of Chem D x Banana OG
> ...


Hey useful how are you? Are you makin anymore of the tranquils?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hey useful how are you? Are you makin anymore of the tranquils?


Doin well, finally getting caught up with stuff. I will be making more of the Tranquil Chocolate.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Very nice !!!!!! Can't wait to hear how it smokes.


Haven't you smoked some of every strain you make???


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 4, 2019)

Forgot what day, will have to look when I get around to making it back there.

Rock hard stinky nuggets on this #3 dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel. Very greasy. Maybe a Woody smell with some hash and some funk. Def has some funk. Have a horrible nose, forgive me.



Clones these for a better go next go around, plus I still have one bean. I did kill 3 of these, I will admit. Still regret not being better informed and running something that useful has possibly so little of but this is just one of those things where I live and learn I guess.

Note to self: Calibrate ph pen regularly. Don’t use old bottle nutes. Dial in new grow area first.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 4, 2019)

althor said:


> I had been growing for years before it even hit me that there might be grow forums. Of course, that was before California crossed into the medicinal legalization. So much information at my fingertips that I didn't even consider. Although, tons of that information was nothing more than stoners spouting bullshit, but that still happens.


I feel you. Shit,even then,when I did find out about forums I was too sketched to even peruse the sites...lol I just knew "they" were watching me and wanted to know if I was growing. I wouldn't let my computer's ISP even register that I googled "pot".I'm still 'noid.
Just more precautious and I'd like to think smarter about it. The only reason I joined this site was to contact a cob seller. I lurked for years before then....on someone else's internet.lol. Now I'm on 2 and that is enough for me.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 4, 2019)

@Dude74 nice. Did you find a bleeder in any of them?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2019)

Still vegging and looking healthy... Should have popped 2 of them...


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Dude74 nice. Did you find a bleeder in any of them?


Thanks! Yes, all but two of the 6 were confirmed bleeders.......id have to look back in my notes to see if 2 and 3 were in fact both that.


----------



## pthobson (Sep 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I feel you. Shit,even then,when I did find out about forums I was too sketched to even peruse the sites...lol I just knew "they" were watching me and wanted to know if I was growing. I wouldn't let my computer's ISP even register that I googled "pot".I'm still 'noid.
> Just more precautious and I'd like to think smarter about it. The only reason I joined this site was to contact a cob seller. I lurked for years before then....on someone else's internet.lol. Now I'm on 2 and that is enough for me.


How’s the tranquils going cob?


----------



## pthobson (Sep 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Doin well, finally getting caught up with stuff. I will be making more of the Tranquil Chocolate.


Thanks man. I’m sure you have a lot on your plate. Hope your friend is doing well too! Need some more Tranquil


----------



## Werp (Sep 4, 2019)

A couple of f2 Dank sinatra's I decided to throw outdoors. Kind of a late start, wasn't going to do an outdoor this year but decided to at the last minute.... They don't seem to be to far along in flowering and not sure they're going to make it, we'll see. Not the best pic.


----------



## Werp (Sep 4, 2019)

Here they are on August 12...they've done pretty well in less than a month. The one on the far left got yanked, it was a male.


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 4, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Looks great dude . I love the plants with unique flower structure. Are they stinking up the joint or what?


Sure is & rock solid buds!


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Very nice !!!!!! Can't wait to hear how it smokes.


Thx you for letting me grow them out! I’m surely digging them... thx again @Useful Seeds


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How’s the tranquils going cob?


Funny you should ask.I snapped a few shots.
The Useful Tester Tote about 2.5 weeks in.
Gelato#45×ChocD- Front The one on the left has a birthmark on its leaf. Variegation? Choc D trait?
Tranqs are in the middle.
H.A.OGx Choc D rear.
  
QB120's 200ish watts. Megacrop @4gs per gal.Recharge,homemade Sweet & Athena Biosis tossed in every now and then.
I soooo want to let these gals go Au Natural, if I don't top and prune,I'll feel I'll pay for it down the road during stretch and flower.


----------



## toomp (Sep 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, I sent JBCSeeds some stuff for the September raffle
> 
> For every useful pack purchased in September you, will receive one entry into the raffle for the following:
> 1 Feminized 5 pack of Chem D x Banana OG
> ...


Plan refreshing glg?


----------



## trapdevil (Sep 5, 2019)

So i’ve got to figure out how to take cuttings and start cloning because some of these phenos are supper different, all fire . But would be awesome to run certain ones.

I think the ones I harvested from my 4 bucket set up had a decent bit less yield than the ones I will be pulling from the 6 bucket. I think burning them decently badly at around week 3 of flowering hurt their yield but not quality. Just because the ones from the 6, have the same everything just didn’t get burned, and seem to be a hell of a lot bigger. 

Super siked, got more Tranquil, DDS and Chem cookie trips going into flower in the next week, taking their place ^


----------



## pthobson (Sep 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Funny you should ask.I snapped a few shots.
> The Useful Tester Tote about 2.5 weeks in.
> Gelato#45×ChocD- Front The one on the left has a birthmark on its leaf. Variegation? Choc D trait?
> Tranqs are in the middle.
> ...


Nice man as always. Healthy as can be.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice man as always. Healthy as can be.


Thank you my dude.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone have any info on diff CD S1 phenos? I did a search and can't find much at all :/ Out of the 10 I popped 2 are slow but healthy looking veggies. Usually I'd cull em even at an early stage but who knows if they'll catch up. Any input would be much luhv'd <3


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 5, 2019)

My  forgot about my five pine x choc trips freebies  best gets ta soakin!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Funny you should ask.I snapped a few shots.
> The Useful Tester Tote about 2.5 weeks in.
> Gelato#45×ChocD- Front The one on the left has a birthmark on its leaf. Variegation? Choc D trait?
> Tranqs are in the middle.
> ...


Tent size???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 5, 2019)

toomp said:


> Plan refreshing glg?


With what??? I just recently did a restock there. Let me know what you are thinkin.


----------



## toomp (Sep 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> With what??? I just recently did a restock there. Let me know what you are thinkin.


Would have liked to see the chem and sherb crosses there, possibly a freebie option too


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Tent size???


S'posed to be a 4x4x7.It's a lil short on the 48" tho.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 5, 2019)

toomp said:


> Would have liked to see the chem and sherb crosses there, possibly a freebie option too


Thanks a bunch for the fast response, what folks need to understand is I have NO control over what vendors end up with. There is an order process, I offer seeds that are available, they buy them. Example, GLG has Bag of Skunks n Oranges, no one else does because he bought em all. I am not a mass producer of seed. I do small batches of what I consider quality seed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the fast response, what folks need to understand is I have NO control over what vendors end up with. There is an order process, I offer seeds that are available, they buy them. Example, GLG has Bag of Skunks n Oranges, no one else does because he bought em all. I am not a mass producer of seed. I do small batches of what I consider quality seed.


My man!!! Top Flight Craig!!! Of the world!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the fast response, what folks need to understand is I have NO control over what vendors end up with. There is an order process, I offer seeds that are available, they buy them. Example, GLG has Bag of Skunks n Oranges, no one else does because he bought em all. I am not a mass producer of seed. I do small batches of what I consider quality seed.


Be nice to order direct on stock not in banks or an option of ordering direct . The auctions went well it’s in the play book 

Edit: I would be interested when the 2020 line up comes out being able to get them all at once (420 sale) .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

My next run will be these... In 2 or 3 gallon pots... Tupur and megacrop...


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 5, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Anyone have any info on diff CD S1 phenos? I did a search and can't find much at all :/ Out of the 10 I popped 2 are slow but healthy looking veggies. Usually I'd cull em even at an early stage but who knows if they'll catch up. Any input would be much luhv'd <3


Fattest stalks in the room, over here. Prettiest pre flowers on this one as well. Fantastic looking leaves, overall plant structure, and build. Topped once and lst’d after that, on the regular, basically daily, while watering, in my pajamas and slippers. Plant was just out of a 35-40 day veg and this was just under 2 weeks into flip. This is all I know for certain. My opinion is...fat, dense, stinky, colas, and buds are coming soon! As far as the different phenos, idk. Popped only one bean so far of the s1. Cheers!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Fattest stalks in the room, over here. Prettiest pre flowers on this one as well. Fantastic looking leaves, overall plant structure, and build. Topped once and lst’d after that, on the regular, basically daily, while watering, in my pajamas and slippers. Plant was just out of a 35-40 day veg and this was just under 2 weeks into flip. This is all I know for certain. My opinion is...fat, dense, stinky, colas, and buds are coming soon! As far as the different phenos, idk. Popped only one bean so far of the s1. Cheers!View attachment 4390237View attachment 4390238View attachment 4390239View attachment 4390240


Nice!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice!!!


 Thank you. I really like your garden, man! Had to switch up my operation and pretty sure I got er dialed in something proper now.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the fast response, what folks need to understand is I have NO control over what vendors end up with. There is an order process, I offer seeds that are available, they buy them. Example, GLG has Bag of Skunks n Oranges, no one else does because he bought em all. I am not a mass producer of seed. I do small batches of what I consider quality seed.


Well said Useful !! But you might wanna start another company called Useful's Mass Produced Bullshit Genetics for Ass-Clowns $500 a Pack you could get!


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My next run will be these... In 2 or 3 gallon pots... Tupur and megacrop...View attachment 4390200


I should have grabbed some of those chem d x banana kush. Can’t have em all I guess. That should be a fun run.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Thank you. I really like your garden, man! Had to switch up my operation and pretty sure I got er dialed in something proper now.


Thank you... I hope that the switch works for you!!! You do good work!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My next run will be these... In 2 or 3 gallon pots... Tupur and megacrop...View attachment 4390200


Should I run 2 of each??? If so,what size pot??? Hmmm... Im coming up with a plan...


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 6, 2019)

Tranquil Chocolate plant 1 of 4


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My next run will be these... In 2 or 3 gallon pots... Tupur and megacrop...View attachment 4390200


Boss up !


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 6, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Fattest stalks in the room, over here. Prettiest pre flowers on this one as well. Fantastic looking leaves, overall plant structure, and build. Topped once and lst’d after that, on the regular, basically daily, while watering, in my pajamas and slippers. Plant was just out of a 35-40 day veg and this was just under 2 weeks into flip. This is all I know for certain. My opinion is...fat, dense, stinky, colas, and buds are coming soon! As far as the different phenos, idk. Popped only one bean so far of the s1. Cheers!View attachment 4390237View attachment 4390238View attachment 4390239View attachment 4390240


That must be the beef pheno!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Boss up !


Been Bossed up!!!


----------



## althor (Sep 6, 2019)

@Useful did you ever link or post your STS recipe? Or is that something you prefer to keep to yourself?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2019)

althor said:


> @Useful did you ever link or post your STS recipe? Or is that something you prefer to keep to yourself?


Here is the formula that I use..........have at it.......it works.
https://forums.strainhunters.com/topic/6088-making-your-own-sts-feminization-mixture-for-a-few-bucks/


----------



## althor (Sep 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the formula that I use..........have at it.......it works.
> https://forums.strainhunters.com/topic/6088-making-your-own-sts-feminization-mixture-for-a-few-bucks/


Ok thanks. I read that one and the one linked on greenpoint seeds and they seem quite abit different. I will use the strainhunters.


----------



## TevinJonson (Sep 6, 2019)

about time i upgrade my crap lights to two qb288 thanks to a charitable donation


----------



## pthobson (Sep 6, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> about time i upgrade my crap lights to two qb288 thanks to a charitable donation


Nice upgrade man. You’ll be more than happy


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My sentiments exactly! Hence the reason I need to blind myself from Useful's Genetics ganja pics. My "order now" finger is itchin' with anticipation and and empty cart!


The only addictive part of herb is the collecting of seeds... No THC involved... Classic upgradeitus..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 6, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Well said Useful !! But you might wanna start another company called Useful's Mass Produced Bullshit Genetics for Ass-Clowns $500 a Pack you could get!


AHHHH UMPBGAC.... Im on their email alert list..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2019)

This girl is turning into a tree!!! I was gonna start the 12/12 but I'm gonna wait for the WW AUTO to finish... She's gonna be tall by the time she goes into flower!!! Bottom picture looks like there's two plants but its only one...


----------



## toomp (Sep 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the fast response, what folks need to understand is I have NO control over what vendors end up with. There is an order process, I offer seeds that are available, they buy them. Example, GLG has Bag of Skunks n Oranges, no one else does because he bought em all. I am not a mass producer of seed. I do small batches of what I consider quality seed.


Okay. I assume it was consignment. Was the crosses mentioned available at the time? Is SnO special over the rest? Just trying to figure the interest in it.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Sep 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the formula that I use..........have at it.......it works.
> https://forums.strainhunters.com/topic/6088-making-your-own-sts-feminization-mixture-for-a-few-bucks/


Thanks useful for the link, I'm going to try and reverse 88 G13 hashplant.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 7, 2019)

Boo already getting frosty


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

What does it mean when your buds start to lose their stickiness??? Mine are towards the end and now it's starting to lose their stickiness... They used to be real sticky but now not as much...


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 7, 2019)

Yeah. Day 70. I like. When I stripped her down for the first time ever, OH MY GAWD!!!! Hands full of sticky resin due to pulling fan leaves and they reek of the most beauty women’s perfume and hash! Really put the weight on in the last 2 weeks...... And to think I nearly killed this thing  
       Now, if you are a realist like me, you would see and say, this was capable of a main spear a foot long or better, but I bent it in half for a better canopy. If you look here you’ll see I “had” it tied down, therefor the buds grew the way they did, but had I not had it tied down and looking at the other plant going (which has a milk hub main cola) we woulda had us a nice fat spear on our hands of rock solid funk!. Anyways.......of course I took clones. So, next time......we will see that happen.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Yeah. Day 70. I like. When I stripped her down for the first time ever, OH MY GAWD!!!! Hands full of sticky resin due to pulling fan leaves and they reek of the most beauty women’s perfume and hash! Really put the weight on in the last 2 weeks...... And to think I nearly killed this thing
> View attachment 4391139 View attachment 4391140 View attachment 4391141 View attachment 4391142 View attachment 4391143 View attachment 4391144 View attachment 4391145 Now, if you are a realist like me, you would see and say, this was capable of a main spear a foot long or better, but I bent it in half for a better canopy. If you look here you’ll see I “had” it tied down, therefor the buds grew the way they did, but had I not had it tied down and looking at the other plant going (which has a milk hub main cola) we woulda had us a nice fat spear on our hands of rock solid funk!. Anyways.......of course I took clones. So, next time......we will see that happen. View attachment 4391147 View attachment 4391158 View attachment 4391161


That's gonna look great when you trim it!!! Does look like some BIG BUDS there!!! Great job!!!


----------



## trapdevil (Sep 8, 2019)

First day in flower room VS Last few days in flower room haha 
 
Bad photo of the new girls. 2 DDS one tranquil. Waiting to see if this CCT is male or female, if female she will be added if not another Tranquil. 

Then haheblike 8 CCT vegging, going to try and do all 6 with them next run in the 6 bucket


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 8, 2019)

Somebody said somewhere the genius thai extreme was a crazy girl and this particular gte x chocolate trip f3 is dominant in this feature I guess. She would be good in the scrog net for shizzle. This one below isn’t so crazy and has those dull, some saw blade serrations.  Couple old pics for growth reference  and the freak male! @Useful Seeds did the mom or dad have any kind of these leaf serrations I’m seeing? Thanks!


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds are those your pictures of DDS on the DCSE? They look very dense and cola-shaped, while pictures on this thread (at least the ones I've been able to find) have been showing much more spacing between nodes.


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 8, 2019)

Different phenos


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 8, 2019)

Heres the final pic for Blueberries and Chocolate. Been a fun run, have enjoyed partaking in this thread with the Useful fam.


Final result from the last 7 plants. ( 2 tables, 960w)
2.86 lbs

I suck at taking pics as bad as i do trimming 

Buds are nice and dense and very sticky to touch. Smokes great, majority taste fruity/sweet and offers an enjoyable buzz, good for daytime smoke.

I kept 1lb of the best bud for smoke( 2x Tupperware and 3 cookie jars) . The rest all goes to the freezer in preparation for extract.

Next up from Useful will be BOO and Chocolate Sunset.

Currently growing some GG4 ,Wedding cake and Gorilla Zkittlez, so once they are done Ill be back.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Heres the final pic for Blueberries and Chocolate. Been a fun run, have enjoyed partaking in this thread with the Useful fam.
> 
> 
> Final result from the last 7 plants. ( 2 tables, 960w)
> ...


Yesssss!!! All of the hard work that you have put in has paid off!!! BIG TIME!!! Once again congratulations!!!


----------



## pthobson (Sep 8, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Heres the final pic for Blueberries and Chocolate. Been a fun run, have enjoyed partaking in this thread with the Useful fam.
> 
> 
> Final result from the last 7 plants. ( 2 tables, 960w)
> ...


Goodness gracious Diggs, hell yeah


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 8, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Heres the final pic for Blueberries and Chocolate. Been a fun run, have enjoyed partaking in this thread with the Useful fam.
> 
> 
> Final result from the last 7 plants. ( 2 tables, 960w)
> ...


Very nice!
Can i ask you to remind us size of each table? Just trying to determine what you achieved in terms of yield per sq ft.


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yesssss!!! All of the hard work that you have put in has paid off!!! BIG TIME!!! Once again congratulations!!!


Thanks Frank



pthobson said:


> Goodness gracious Diggs, hell yeah


Haha thanks bud, im quite happy.




Warpedpassage said:


> Very nice!
> Can i ask you to remind us size of each table? Just trying to determine what you achieved in terms of yield per sq ft.


Thanks,

each table is just under 3x4 and has a 480w diy led strip light above it.

I used 2 tables for the 7 plants.

If my math is right
1295 grams total
24 ft2
53g/ft2

1295 grams
960 watts
1.34g/watt


someone correct me if im wrong. i think its accurate tho lol


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice run @diggs99 
Youre in for another treat with the BOO.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 8, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice run @diggs99
> Youre in for another treat with the BOO.


How's the high and yield for the Boo Red?


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 8, 2019)

Got a little crazy over the weekend popping seeds. Had to get some Useful in the mix with all y'all killing it. Got a couple Bags of Skunks n Oranges, couple Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel, and a couple Sunset Sherbert x Chocolate Diesel coming down the pipeline.


----------



## Oblazer (Sep 9, 2019)

just wondering if the blue dream x chocolate diesel is coming back?


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 9, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How's the high and yield for the Boo Red?


I only did a small run of it but it was a really nice yielder considering I flipped almost right from seed. Tight, dense nugs packed with citrus/orange rind goodness throughout. Nice functioning high associated with it as well. I've got another pack I'll be revisiting soon.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 9, 2019)

Im waiting on a cheese drop. Something just hits the spot with those dank cheesy notes...


----------



## smokinokie (Sep 9, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Hope dude saved a cut or he'll be crying!


Yeah I got a few


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 9, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Somebody said somewhere the genius thai extreme was a crazy girl and this particular gte x chocolate trip f3 is dominant in this feature I guess. View attachment 4391358She would be good in the scrog net for shizzle. This one below isn’t so crazy and has those dull, some saw blade serrations. View attachment 4391361 Couple old pics for growth reference View attachment 4391372View attachment 4391373 and the freak male! @Useful Seeds did the mom or dad have any kind of these leaf serrations I’m seeing? Thanks!View attachment 4391374


Not that I remember, I was gonna post the GTE pic but can't find it. I posted it in this thread, I will go look for it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not that I remember, I was gonna post the GTE pic but can't find it. I posted it in this thread, I will go look for it.


This is the GTE lady that was used.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 9, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> just wondering if the blue dream x chocolate diesel is coming back?


I can do that.


BDGrows said:


> Im waiting on a cheese drop. Something just hits the spot with those dank cheesy notes...


It is on the to do list, I like a good cheese as well.


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m still waiting on adub


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 9, 2019)

I’d go to a diff thread with this question but obviously ya’ll are killin it here...or it could just be the genetics  Usually I flip right at transplant. Do any of you wait a couple days or even a week? Thanks!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is on the to do list, I like a good cheese as well.


Keep me posted, the ASS x BOO is KILLING IT!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

This is starting to get out of hand!!! Plant on the left is 100 days from seed... She's almost as tall as that one and not even half it's age!!! Gotta flip her soon before she gets too big!!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is starting to get out of hand!!! Plant on the left is 100 days from seed... She's almost as tall as that one and not even half it's age!!! Gotta flip her soon before she gets too big!!!View attachment 4392191 View attachment 4392194 View attachment 4392195


Holy macaroni Frank and Useful, what a beaut!!! Can't wait to see the big show!


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 10, 2019)

DDS


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I feel you. Shit,even then,when I did find out about forums I was too sketched to even peruse the sites...lol I just knew "they" were watching me and wanted to know if I was growing. I wouldn't let my computer's ISP even register that I googled "pot".I'm still 'noid.
> Just more precautious and I'd like to think smarter about it. The only reason I joined this site was to contact a cob seller. I lurked for years before then....on someone else's internet.lol. Now I'm on 2 and that is enough for me.


The only reason I originally registered for RIU was so I could log in to look at pictures of grow journals. I lived in a very illegal state (hence the now irrelevant username) and would only connect to RIU through VPNs, usually on someone else's wifi. It was months before I asked a question on here, and years before I actually started participating in discussions. Now I live in a legal state, with a medical card, and I'm on IG networking with other growers, breeders, and commercial producers. I went to Hempfest this year specifically to go meet and bullshit with a local breeder. In public. It's cool that I can just go to the store and buy pot, but the greatest thing about legalization is how much it has freed up the exchange of information.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

The Useful Seeds Tester Tote.Week 3ish.
I better make a decision soon on topping. Shit is 'bouta get real!
H.A.OG×Choc D left rear has shot up and needs to be tamed,topped.She's at least 4" taller than her sis by her side as well as all the other cultivars in the tote. Really thick stem for such a youngin'.


----------



## toomp (Sep 10, 2019)

I asked some simple questions
Hard to take a plunge on useful from the regular bog bodhi etho archive routine with no review and no response on bag of oranges


----------



## althor (Sep 10, 2019)

toomp said:


> I asked some simple questions
> Hard to take a plunge on useful from the regular bog bodhi etho archive routine with no review and no response on bag of oranges


There are like 100 posts in this thread about bag of oranges. I really don't know what you are looking for....

If you are scared to spend 60 bucks, then you probably shouldn't. It is as simple as that.

-casual observer.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

toomp said:


> I asked some simple questions
> Hard to take a plunge on useful from the regular bog bodhi etho archive routine with no review and no response on bag of oranges


There are plenty of reviews in this thread for The Bag of Oranges (Boo). 
Useful will definitely get back to you when he sees the post. Fact.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

althor said:


> There are like 100 posts in this thread about bag of oranges. I really don't know what you are looking for....
> 
> If you are scared to spend 60 bucks, then you probably shouldn't. It is as simple as that.
> 
> -casual observer.


beat me to it.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 10, 2019)

@toomp 
Useful has always been very good about answering questions and commenting on his threads as can be seen in previous posts if you take a quick minute to scroll through the thread. Heres a few posts I gathered for you in a quick search of "bag of oranges" in this thread. Not sure what your questions were or when you posted them, but heres some posts that can hopefully help answer them. If not, Im sure it wont be long before useful gets on here to reply.


HydroRed said:


> _*Bag of Oranges (Black Pheno)*_
> Getting ready for the chop real soon.
> 
> View attachment 4241528
> ...





HydroRed said:


> _*Bag Of Oranges (FEM)*_
> 
> View attachment 4236112





HydroRed said:


> Well damn, I almost dont wanna report after the fine report Shmozz left.
> 
> 2 different plant types out of 4 growing. 2 purple leaf (that got purple early on), and 2 that are still green. Both green ones smell 100% citrus/juicy sweet smell at about the 6 wk mark currently. The green pheno explode with orange smell when the trichs are disturbed. Im gonna guess this to be the one most would want if chasing terps. In my limited experience with this strain it seems as though the purple leaf ones as beautiful as they get are more like a muted version of the green when it comes to the "orange juice" smell. I'll get some pics later but you can also see a noticable feed preference between the two phenos.





Useful Seeds said:


> Cool deal!!! The ones that explode with the orange scent sound just like the mother plant,a friend of mine has found one that smells like one of them orange creamsicles.





Useful Seeds said:


> I know some of us were talking about the Bag of Oranges and I was not sure if I ever posted a picture of her. Here she is very pregnant...lol.
> 
> View attachment 4278274





HydroRed said:


> Im pretty confident you guys are gonna find some good stuff in them Bag of Oranges fems. Likely gonna get 2 phenos in a 10 pack. Green pheno was the bright, citrus zesty orange peel pheno for me.  Both carried a great stone.


In short, BOO was a great strain for me and totally lived up to its name in every way. Germination rates, weight, smell, flavor, colors, and potency all were excellent. Match that with an affordable price....what more can you ask for?


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 10, 2019)

I popped 20 BOOs (100% germ)

Not one runt or even non vigorous vegger 

The 10 I have going now (15 days in solos) seem to only have two phenos 

Can’t wait to flip in a week or two


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice hydrored,

Your post got me even more excited to pop the BOO lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @toomp
> Useful has always been very good about answering questions and commenting on his threads as can be seen in previous posts if you take a quick minute to scroll through the thread. Heres a few posts I gathered for you in a quick search of "bag of oranges" in this thread. Not sure what your questions were or when you posted them, but heres some posts that can hopefully help answer them. If not, Im sure it wont be long before useful gets on here to reply.
> 
> 
> ...


He wants someone to grow it and smoke it for him too!!! Just kidding!!! But we can't have you raising up on USEFUL like that and then you don't want to take time to read ANY of the posts that have been put up about boo!!! Not a good look for you!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @toomp
> Useful has always been very good about answering questions and commenting on his threads as can be seen in previous posts if you take a quick minute to scroll through the thread. Heres a few posts I gathered for you in a quick search of "bag of oranges" in this thread. Not sure what your questions were or when you posted them, but heres some posts that can hopefully help answer them. If not, Im sure it wont be long before useful gets on here to reply.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice save.You're the man Red. +Rep


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 10, 2019)

Tranquil Chocolate


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2019)

That looks delish. Nicely done @Indoorpro.
What nose & flavors are ya getting? Forgive me if you've stated this already.Im not on my good device to check.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> He wants someone to grow it and smoke it for him too!!! Just kidding!!! But we can't have you raising up on USEFUL like that and then you don't want to take time to read ANY of the posts that have been put up about boo!!! Not a good look for you!!!


Well I wouldn't pass up smoking some of it for him hehe. I am going to squeeze one or two of them in with my Bodhi testers this round.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 10, 2019)

toomp said:


> Okay. I assume it was consignment. Was the crosses mentioned available at the time? Is SnO special over the rest? Just trying to figure the interest in it.


Hey everyone, I missed this post somehow. It seems he was originally askin about the Bag of Skunks n Oranges, he probably misspoke when he mentioned Bag of Oranges today, which there is a ton of info on.

@toomp , my apologies for not seein yer question. The Bag of Skunks n Oranges were desirable simply because of the stability of both parents involved, and the skunk that was used bein a stinker. I did release them without testing because I just knew what the outcome would be.

I attempt to do my best at keepin up with everything that goes on here, but I sometimes get busy and miss a post or two I reckon.........sorry I missed yours.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 10, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Tranquil Chocolate
> View attachment 4392535 View attachment 4392536 View attachment 4392537


 NICE!!! Gonna make more fer sure if there is any interest.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 10, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Tranquil Chocolate
> View attachment 4392535 View attachment 4392536 View attachment 4392537


Some of the foxiest tails I saw! I gotta stop staring...


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 10, 2019)

Not bad for 16 days and only $60


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 10, 2019)

THT said:


> Bag of oranges, dispite my lack of attention and ph imbalance she appears to be doing fine, getting some colors due to the aforementioned and temp swings. Smells like a sweet orange candy and hints of smells I can not place.
> View attachment 4341102 View attachment 4341103


What kind of ph swings were you having?


----------



## THT (Sep 10, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> What kind of ph swings were you having?


I really wasn't checking very frequently, I would find the ph around 4.0 or 7.5 because I was eyeballing everything


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey everyone, I missed this post somehow. It seems he was originally askin about the Bag of Skunks n Oranges, he probably misspoke when he mentioned Bag of Oranges today, which there is a ton of info on.
> 
> @toomp , my apologies for not seein yer question. The Bag of Skunks n Oranges were desirable simply because of the stability of both parents involved, and the skunk that was used bein a stinker. I did release them without testing because I just knew what the outcome would be.
> 
> I attempt to do my best at keepin up with everything that goes on here, but I sometimes get busy and miss a post or two I reckon.........sorry I missed yours.


So was it a one time thing??? Cause I want some of those myself!!! I need a good skunk in my life and tent!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey everyone, I missed this post somehow. It seems he was originally askin about the Bag of Skunks n Oranges, he probably misspoke when he mentioned Bag of Oranges today, which there is a ton of info on.
> 
> @toomp , my apologies for not seein yer question. The Bag of Skunks n Oranges were desirable simply because of the stability of both parents involved, and the skunk that was used bein a stinker. I did release them without testing because I just knew what the outcome would be.
> 
> I attempt to do my best at keepin up with everything that goes on here, but I sometimes get busy and miss a post or two I reckon.........sorry I missed yours.


So was it a one time thing??? Cause I want some of those myself!!! I need a good skunk in my life and tent!!!


Gingeroot said:


> Some of the foxiest tails I saw! I gotta stop staring...


Is this considered to be "foxtailing"???


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 10, 2019)

i have boo running right now on day 49 of flower and unfortunately its been a very ruff month on my family and i havent been taking very good care of her (boo). In my absence the ph has been steadily in the low 5 to high 4 range all though she looks good her bud size looks lacking so i have tried to lighten the fed (blue planet farmers pride)by half of the recommended and still having problems temps in the res(dwc) are in the 68/73 range i have also went lighter with the feed but then she just looked hungery so bumped it back up to full again. So any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> i have boo running right now on day 49 of flower and unfortunately its been a very ruff month on my family and i havent been taking very good care of her (boo). In my absence the ph has been steadily in the low 5 to high 4 range all though she looks good her bud size looks lacking so i have tried to lighten the fed (blue planet farmers pride)by half of the recommended and still having problems temps in the res(dwc) are in the 68/73 range i have also went lighter with the feed but then she just looked hungery so bumped it back up to full again. So any ideas are welcomed.


Shoot,looks good to me...


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shoot,looks good to me...


 thanks Frank, appreciated. She just look so small to be this late in flower but i did just see a someone say this could be a 10 week finisher so maybe she will fill in


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 10, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> thanks Frank, appreciated. She just look so small to be this late in flower but i did just see a someone say this could be a 10 week finisher so maybe she will fill in


Might have to put her on steroids for a bit,bulk her up...


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2019)

Here is my BOO in an outdoor SIP. I had worms and a small amount of bud rot. I was gonna beast her back into the house, but we are getting a nice stretch of dry, sunny weather


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Here is my BOO in an outdoor SIP. I had worms and a small amount of bud rot. I was gonna beast her back into the house, but we are getting a nice stretch of dry, sunny weather


Poppa Large,big shot in the backyard!!!


----------



## toomp (Sep 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey everyone, I missed this post somehow. It seems he was originally askin about the Bag of Skunks n Oranges, he probably misspoke when he mentioned Bag of Oranges today, which there is a ton of info on.
> 
> @toomp , my apologies for not seein yer question. The Bag of Skunks n Oranges were desirable simply because of the stability of both parents involved, and the skunk that was used bein a stinker. I did release them without testing because I just knew what the outcome would be.
> 
> I attempt to do my best at keepin up with everything that goes on here, but I sometimes get busy and miss a post or two I reckon.........sorry I missed yours.


Thanks. Your right, I was. I'm new to your product so I don't have the names down yet. I'll try them


althor said:


> There are like 100 posts in this thread about bag of oranges. I really don't know what you are looking for....
> 
> If you are scared to spend 60 bucks, then you probably shouldn't. It is as simple as that.
> 
> -casual observer.


I misspoke the strain for 1 the person im talking to was smart enough to recognize this, it's about skunk and oranges.
Now on to your $60 quote. Im not you. I can't afford to buy 10 seeds and grow half of them. I would need to 10x that to fill half of 1 of my rooms . Now enough of your advice you think you need to put a plant in flower to figure out the sex of them stop observing what I'm doing and observe your 4 plants. Grown folks talking


----------



## toomp (Sep 11, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @toomp
> Useful has always been very good about answering questions and commenting on his threads as can be seen in previous posts if you take a quick minute to scroll through the thread. Heres a few posts I gathered for you in a quick search of "bag of oranges" in this thread. Not sure what your questions were or when you posted them, but heres some posts that can hopefully help answer them. If not, Im sure it wont be long before useful gets on here to reply.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the effort. I don't know much about these guys and his stuff just yet so I got the strain name mixed up. I wasn't looking for bag of oranges. But useful noticed this mistake and responded. But thanks for the effort. If I didn't have a 24k keeper that smells just like tangerines already I would definitely grab those.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> So was it a one time thing??? Cause I want some of those myself!!! I need a good skunk in my life and tent!!!
> 
> Is this considered to be "foxtailing"???View attachment 4392690 View attachment 4392691 View attachment 4392692


Nah those look like some tig olll bitties!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> So was it a one time thing??? Cause I want some of those myself!!! I need a good skunk in my life and tent!!!
> 
> Is this considered to be "foxtailing"???View attachment 4392690 View attachment 4392691 View attachment 4392692


A little foxtailing but not too bad.

This plant is showing it a little more with the spear tops, crown like. This plant foxtails a little naturally but the summer heat made it worse.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> So was it a one time thing??? Cause I want some of those myself!!! I need a good skunk in my life and tent!!!


There are 9 packs left at Great Lakes Genetics. Only packs available on the planet.........lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A little foxtailing but not too bad.
> 
> This plant is showing it a little more with the spear tops, crown like. This plant foxtails a little naturally but the summer heat made it worse.View attachment 4392995


It doesn't harm the bud or makes it of lesser quality does it???


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> There are 9 packs left at Great Lakes Genetics. Only packs available on the planet.........lol.


Nah, in my best broadcaster voice “only packs left in the Universe!”.  Maybe even the multiverse.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> There are 9 packs left at Great Lakes Genetics. Only packs available on the planet.........lol.


No.... I can't... Have to plant the seeds that I have from you already... Have to keep my word... I already have enough good stuff from you... Well,never enough,but im good for now...


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 11, 2019)

Last Tranquil Chocolate chop today at day 78! This one actually was late in flower from the other three...


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> There are 9 packs left at Great Lakes Genetics. Only packs available on the planet.........lol.


Make that 8 packs lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2019)

Got the daydream jabba stash too wonder what it's about


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> No.... I can't... Have to plant the seeds that I have from you already... Have to keep my word... I already have enough good stuff from you... Well,never enough,but im good for now...


Don’t worry nitty, rest assured if they are gone and useful doesn’t have anymore on hand or in the works, I got you. We got two packs going and we are gonna use the male with the biggest flowers or maybe the stinkiest.....idk yet but will have seeds at least, because we ain’t buying anymore, unless it’s bodhi or useful...that is....lolololololol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

Came in and my tents temp was 88 degrees and humidity was 79%!!! Time for the big bud having plants to go before I have budrot on my hands... Not bothering her though!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Been all bored, Laid up, and medicated for a couple days due to a flare up and what not, so I’m the middle of my farting around I swung over to z lab and found Word over the with this gte f2 posted up he got as a freebie. Thought I’d steal the pic And share. Hope that’s ok (as I didn’t ask, I’m not a member) and not crossing any lines or stepping in any toes to share. Not my intention. Just seems like a lot of rules and ins and out and who ya know going on In the cannabis community (that was a small rant Incase you didn’t notice). Wishing you all a wonderful evening and even a better weeks end.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Came in and my tents temp was 88 degrees and humidity was 79%!!! Time for the big bud having plants to go before I have budrot on my hands... Not bothering her though!!!View attachment 4393142


Shoot....I stay around that temp but that humidity.....yeah, it’s gotta GO!


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Don’t worry nitty, rest assured if they are gone and useful doesn’t have anymore on hand or in the works, I got you. We got two packs going and we are gonna use the male with the biggest flowers or maybe the stinkiest.....idk yet but will have seeds at least, because we ain’t buying anymore, unless it’s bodhi or useful...that is....lolololololol


No charge of course, for you buddy, or anyone really. We just building a person bean vault for ourselves to hunt next spring in the greenhouses.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Don’t worry nitty, rest assured if they are gone and useful doesn’t have anymore on hand or in the works, I got you. We got two packs going and we are gonna use the male with the biggest flowers or maybe the stinkiest.....idk yet but will have seeds at least, because we ain’t buying anymore, unless it’s bodhi or useful...that is....lolololololol


I hope ya don't find a male!!!! Bag of Skunks n Oranges are feminized.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> No.... I can't... Have to plant the seeds that I have from you already... Have to keep my word... I already have enough good stuff from you... Well,never enough,but im good for now...


But if you have something that you feel that I just HAVE to try... XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Shoot....I stay around that temp but that humidity.....yeah, it’s gotta GO!


Cut em???


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope ya don't find a male!!!! Bag of Skunks n Oranges are feminized.


Lol, shoot man.....better not, you are right. We got some much starting right now my mind ain’t right. Whatever reg packs we got going will have babies. Fixed it  Guess I won’t have any of those for ya @Frank Nitty unless something freaky happens  which it better not  lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope ya don't find a male!!!! Bag of Skunks n Oranges are feminized.


Right up my alley!!! Giving the autos a rest for a while... After the next run of USEFUL fems im gonna run LVRK on a trial by fire to cee if I can find some fems and take them to the promised land... Shitty lights and all!!!


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 11, 2019)

Got me a pack if those skunks and oranges. Going to do 4 gg4 x cd, oc x cd, and skunk x boo (or boo x skunk?) next round and have a useful competition.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Don’t worry nitty, rest assured if they are gone and useful doesn’t have anymore on hand or in the works, I got you. We got two packs going and we are gonna use the male with the biggest flowers or maybe the stinkiest.....idk yet but will have seeds at least, because we ain’t buying anymore, unless it’s bodhi or useful...that is....lolololololol


Anybody know anything about these???


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anybody know anything about these???View attachment 4393173


Frank and @The Pipe I've been meaning to get you guys an update on those red jaffas. I popped 1 stuck her in a corner and watered her every couple days. Topped once, branched nicely, but stayed squat: <50% stretch. Super floppy stems needed lots of support, that I didn't provide. Golf ball nugs of tasty strawberry and grape jelly in under 9 weeks. Nice high to match. I've got a lot of stuff to get to, but I will pop another.

Keepin it useful: orange cookies x chocolate diesel bagseed from another member. She has what I would call a fresh cleaner scent. It's nice. 
I hit a couple lower buds with some eagle scout pollen for the bean stash.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Been all bored, Laid up, and medicated for a couple days due to a flare up and what not, so I’m the middle of my farting around I swung over to z lab and found Word over the with this gte f2 posted up he got as a freebie. Thought I’d steal the pic And share. Hope that’s ok (as I didn’t ask, I’m not a member) and not crossing any lines or stepping in any toes to share. Not my intention. Just seems like a lot of rules and ins and out and who ya know going on In the cannabis community (that was a small rant Incase you didn’t notice). Wishing you all a wonderful evening and even a better weeks end. View attachment 4393150


Some cool peeps over at the lab doing good things, for sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4393169


That gauge is picking up some soil moisture Frank. Put a slice of styrofoam /paper plate under it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> It doesn't harm the bud or makes it of lesser quality does it???


The heat stress might cause resin to not bulk up like in a cooler environment but that bud I pictured has been my go to jar for potent buds so you'll still get quality bud. Overall its more appearance than effecting the end smoke.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> It doesn't harm the bud or makes it of lesser quality does it???


A lot of the time, from my understanding, people affiliate fox tailing with re-veg or stress, so it has a negative connotation. Ive had strains which all they produce is foxtail buds, and they've gotten me wickedly stoned. Ive also smoked buds which are foxtailed and theyre utter trash. In reality, I think it depends on the genetics of the plant, and if it has the potential to do that. A lot of old world sativa's seem to foxtail, whereas new world indica's have the "classic" compact nug structure to them which is what the market demands. An old GTH I grew out was super foxtail but it had that no ceiling haze high that after 2 hits, you would be plastered. One thing an old-time grower told me that ive recently taken to heart... "Sometimes the ugliest prostitute in the whorehouse is the best fuck". Crude, but the message is there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> That gauge is picking up some soil moisture Frank. Put a slice of styrofoam /paper plate under it.


Gotcha!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 12, 2019)

Damn you Useful and your affordable dank fems! Those Mint Ch Trip & Skunky Orange sound delish! Effe it gotta have em #chocolatefever #wheresmyrealboo

Tried searching thread and didn’t come across any smoke reports the MCT...anyone have anything?


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 12, 2019)

This chemD x chocolate diesel frosty. 
thank you useful


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 13, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> This chemD x chocolate diesel frosty.
> thank you useful View attachment 4393743


bullshit, all i see is a pile of snow at the end of a driveway. bet theres not even any bud under all that frost!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 13, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> This chemD x chocolate diesel frosty.
> thank you useful View attachment 4393743


How’s she smell??


----------



## pthobson (Sep 13, 2019)

Tranquil Chocolate sisterhood


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 13, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> How’s she smell??


Chem and sour, more sour than any other chocolate d I’ve pulled yet. Smokes like a dream. Very nice and potent. Took her at 95 days I might add.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> bullshit, all i see is a pile of snow at the end of a driveway. bet theres not even any bud under all that frost!


Lol, I hated to post a pic under purple led but couldn’t resist snapping a pic as I looked down at this little nugglet before I BLaZED it!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 13, 2019)

Only a few more weeks to go on the ASS x BOO. Has that very Appalachian look to it along with the musk, but the orange peel is still remaining strong! She'll start packing on the weight and frost in these coming weeks so im pumped!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 13, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Only a few more weeks to go on the ASS x BOO. Has that very Appalachian look to it along with the musk, but the orange peel is still remaining strong! She'll start packing on the weight and frost in these coming weeks so im pumped!


Beauty, she looks like she's gonna hurt someone.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Beauty, she looks like she's gonna hurt someone.


That was the intention, and after looking through the tent, she's not even the frostiest... I honestly feel as if im doing a disservice to Useful's gear by showing such shit quality photos. Does anyone have any tips for taking clearer photos, because this entire spear is about as thick as a glass bottle coke and looks like if you threw it against a wall itd stick!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 13, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Damn you Useful and your affordable dank fems! Those Mint Ch Trip & Skunky Orange sound delish! Effe it gotta have em #chocolatefever #wheresmyrealboo
> 
> Tried searching thread and didn’t come across any smoke reports the MCT...anyone have anything?


Here is a report that I got from someone

Hey there useful. A quick note to let you know I love the Mint Choc Trip! Nice complex flavor and happy effects. It never made it to a jar!

That OC x CD is spectacular! I've haven't had one like that in years. She's a keeper and all-star. Had one, fat indica style leaf, then shot up like a rocket, orange rubs to chemy as she ripened.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a report that I got from someone
> 
> Hey there useful. A quick note to let you know I love the Mint Choc Trip! Nice complex flavor and happy effects. It never made it to a jar!
> 
> That OC x CD is spectacular! I've haven't had one like that in years. She's a keeper and all-star. Had one, fat indica style leaf, then shot up like a rocket, orange rubs to chemy as she ripened.


my preferred OCCD was just like that as well, and it appears that one of the two seeds of it i just popped is gonna be of that same persuasion. cant wait! Got your dream beaver f2 drying, another one a few weeks from harvest, some of your fire og f2's a cuople weeks from harvest, and in the veg tent some BOO, and a few other things. i'll try and get photos soon but i cannot take any not blurry/too bright photos in my flower tent, it sucks.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 13, 2019)

Oomf! Too much work for a Friday night. Got two phenos of BOObies and CDeez (19 days in solos) transplanted into 5’s for a few more weeks of veg!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> That was the intention, and after looking through the tent, she's not even the frostiest... I honestly feel as if im doing a disservice to Useful's gear by showing such shit quality photos. Does anyone have any tips for taking clearer photos, because this entire spear is about as thick as a glass bottle coke and looks like if you threw it against a wall itd stick!


What are you using to take your pictures with?

Cheers


----------



## Pestrofa (Sep 14, 2019)

Anyone have a smoke report on Black Domina x Sleeskunk? How many weeks in flower? Here's Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel outdoors. Gave a seed to a friend.


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Sep 14, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Chem and sour, more sour than any other chocolate d I’ve pulled yet. Smokes like a dream. Very nice and potent. Took her at 95 days I might add.


95 days  from flip or budset?


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 14, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> What are you using to take your pictures with?
> 
> Cheers


Using an old phone


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 14, 2019)

pepedindunuffin said:


> 95 days  from flip or budset?


I hope the later, or else thats one HELL of a Sativa


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 14, 2019)

Boo black pheno


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 14, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Boo black pheno View attachment 4394416


Do you foliar feed?


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 14, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Do you foliar feed?


Usually not this time i left them in the dome about a week too long and the yellow on the leaves were touching the plastic those leaves will be replaced in no time in the veg room lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 14, 2019)

blue moonshine x strawberry soda


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2019)

The flip begins!!! Moneybush on the right,GG4 x CD on the left... 100 days+in veg...


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The flip begins!!! Moneybush on the right,GG4 x CD on the left... 100 days+in veg... View attachment 4394441


100 plus?! Now that’s patience! You should easily get a QP/plant!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> 100 plus?! Now that’s patience! You should easily get a QP/plant!!


They were in with some autos that took a long time...


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

Of course it had to be hot af the weekend I needed to get this done. Dunno what’s in sweat but it’s in the soil now lol..gotta whole Useful veg closet goin


----------



## pthobson (Sep 15, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Of course it had to be hot af the weekend I needed to get this done. Dunno what’s in sweat but it’s in the soil now lol..gotta whole Useful veg closet goinView attachment 4394779


Nice should be a jungle before too long. I like to see soil being used.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice should be a jungle before too long. I like to see soil being used.


So my psycho ex dumped all my finely aged hand churned soil and I ordered a dank mix from Buildasoil. Came up way short so I got some FF and coco loco in a pinch. I hate buying bagged but I amended it and threw in some small lava rock. I’m gonna compare the FF to the fancy Buildasoil.


----------



## pthobson (Sep 15, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> So my psycho ex dumped all my finely aged hand churned soil and I ordered a dank mix from Buildasoil. Came up way short so I got some FF and coco loco in a pinch. I hate buying bagged but I amended it and threw in some small lava rock. I’m gonna compare the FF to the fancy Buildasoil.


Sweet, excluding the psycho ex. This run I am testing the Stonington blend from coast of Maine amended with extra perlite and a small amount of dolomite lime. I usually use 50% FF ocean forest/happy frog amended the same way. I will be going back to it the next round.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Sweet, excluding the psycho ex. This run I am testing the Stonington blend from coast of Maine amended with extra perlite and a small amount of dolomite lime. I usually use 50% FF ocean forest/happy frog amended the same way. I will be going back to it the next round.


Coast of Maine makes solid products. I use they’re Compost’s all the time in my veggie garden with great results. Before I started mixing my own soils I used some of the fox farms stuff but it always seemed to bring bugs into the equation. Could have just been coincidence, who knows. 

Got some orange cookies x Choco diesel coming. This will be First time planting some useful seeds, psyched as this thread has some beautiful plants in it.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Sweet, excluding the psycho ex. This run I am testing the Stonington blend from coast of Maine amended with extra perlite and a small amount of dolomite lime. I usually use 50% FF ocean forest/happy frog amended the same way. I will be going back to it the next round.


Y’ever substitute perlite for pumice or lava rock? Roots and microbes love porous!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Coast of Maine makes solid products. I use they’re Compost’s all the time in my veggie garden with great results. Before I started mixing my own soils I used some of the fox farms stuff but it always seemed to bring bugs into the equation. Could have just been coincidence, who knows.
> 
> Got some orange cookies x Choco diesel coming. This will be First time planting some useful seeds, psyched as this thread has some beautiful plants in it.


I’m bout to order the same strain!!! I also like coast of Maine compost. FF comes with gnats galore in my experience but nothing a mosquito dunk tea can’t fix.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 15, 2019)

Sounds like a winner! Not a huge fan of cookie crosses but really wanted the choc diesel in regular seeds. Seemed like best option, hopefully get a heavy diesel leaner.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

Really can’t decide which 2 strains to get outta Chem x CD, Appy x Boo, and orange cookies...too many options!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 15, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Really can’t decide which 2 strains to get outta Chem x CD, Appy x Boo, and orange cookies...too many options!


really cant say enough good things about orange cookies x cd. also never met an appy cross I didnt like, got regular ASS and ASSx79'xmas bud in jars right now, being enjoyed.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> really cant say enough good things about orange cookies x cd. also never met an appy cross I didnt like, got regular ASS and ASSx79'xmas bud in jars right now, being enjoyed.


Everyone likes some regular ASS . Some only get ASS at christmas 

Cheers


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> really cant say enough good things about orange cookies x cd. also never met an appy cross I didnt like, got regular ASS and ASSx79'xmas bud in jars right now, being enjoyed.


You mighta swayed me in another direction before ordering lol. Can’t go wrong with some stank Chem CDees and ASS BOObies!!! Gonna pop em all!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 15, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Really can’t decide which 2 strains to get outta Chem x CD, Appy x Boo, and orange cookies...too many options!


Im running the ASS x BOO and its an absolute monster. I have a shit quality pic posted earlier in the thread of an average spear it produces. Keeping in mind I topped, which usually hinders the Appalachians due to their apical dominant single spear structure, but the ASS x BOO handled it gloriously and is a move id recommend. There seem to be 2 phenos, a more squat and bushy one, and a bushy one with more spacing between the internodes. But, they are both "uniform" in the size aspect. They also seem to "catch up" to each other when you trellis them in so no worries. The stretch one also seems to have a tad more citrus in the pallet whereas the squat is more musk (my preference). As for nug structure, they produce a dominant "donkey dick", and if you top you get multiple. And as I mentioned previously, some Appalachians stunt after you top them, but these don't. With currently, with 3ish weeks to go, they're about the thickness of a glass coke bottle? I would suspect that they will get to a plastic bottle or can by the time harvest comes around due to the PK push and other stressing factors I induce... If you're wanting to give these a run, I wouldn't sleep on them due to JBC only having 3 left...


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Im running the ASS x BOO and its an absolute monster. I have a shit quality pic posted earlier in the thread of an average spear it produces. Keeping in mind I topped, which usually hinders the Appalachians due to their apical dominant single spear structure, but the ASS x BOO handled it gloriously and is a move id recommend. There seem to be 2 phenos, a more squat and bushy one, and a bushy one with more spacing between the internodes. But, they are both "uniform" in the size aspect. They also seem to "catch up" to each other when you trellis them in so no worries. The stretch one also seems to have a tad more citrus in the pallet whereas the squat is more musk (my preference). As for nug structure, they produce a dominant "donkey dick", and if you top you get multiple. And as I mentioned previously, some Appalachians stunt after you top them, but these don't. With currently, with 3ish weeks to go, they're about the thickness of a glass coke bottle? I would suspect that they will get to a plastic bottle or can by the time harvest comes around due to the PK push and other stressing factors I induce... If you're wanting to give these a run, I wouldn't sleep on them due to JBC only having 3 left...


3 left after my order  That’s fantastic fucking info and wish everyone would communicate like you! I’ll be posting my diff phenos of the boo & CD as well but damn my friend...I’ll be keeping my eye out on that musky broad! Good shit!


----------



## pthobson (Sep 15, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Coast of Maine makes solid products. I use they’re Compost’s all the time in my veggie garden with great results. Before I started mixing my own soils I used some of the fox farms stuff but it always seemed to bring bugs into the equation. Could have just been coincidence, who knows.
> 
> Got some orange cookies x Choco diesel coming. This will be First time planting some useful seeds, psyched as this thread has some beautiful plants in it.


Nothing against stonington by any means, the ph and other factors just seem to be fluctuating unexpectedly at times. I don’t know, it’s probably me honestly. 

You should definitely be psyched to be running some of the best gear an American bank has to offer, and affordable at that. Not to mention probably the coolest breeder you’ll talk to. Cheers


----------



## pthobson (Sep 15, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Y’ever substitute perlite for pumice or lava rock? Roots and microbes love porous!


No but I may try some from your recommendation. What is the stuff exactly? Does it serve the same purpose as perlite?


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nothing against stonington by any means, the ph and other factors just seem to be fluctuating unexpectedly at times. I don’t know, it’s probably me honestly.
> 
> You should definitely be psyched to be running some of the best gear an American bank has to offer, and affordable at that. Not to mention probably the coolest breeder you’ll talk to. Cheers


Stonington blend is a great product. They even make a re_amendment package for it if you wish to recycle it... Its not quite water only on its own but its best bagged soil ive ever used


----------



## pthobson (Sep 15, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Stonington blend is a great product. They even make a re_amendment package for it if you wish to recycle it... Its not quite water only on its own but its best bagged soil ive ever used


Agreed it is a great product ph just keeps wanting to drift high. May be me, or the added dolomite lime wanting to pull the ph back to neutral at 7 when I’m wanting to keep it a little lower. 7+ at times


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Agreed it is a great product ph just keeps wanting to drift high. May be me, or the added dolomite lime wanting to pull the ph back to neutral at 7 when I’m wanting to keep it a little lower. 7+ at times


Yup added dolomite is prob not necessary in that stuff... I add extra peralite to it... When I add anything other then airation or compost I aways let it cook for a wile before I use it... (Like you would a supersoil or ROLS) 
I don't ph my organics at all either... Somtimes maybe check ppm of my teas and water source never bother w ph tho. I use Stonington blend to start seeds in alot... Glad to see others have found thier products! Sorry to be off topic here!! 
Whos got some seed/strain recomendations for me!!?


----------



## pthobson (Sep 15, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Yup added dolomite is prob not necessary in that stuff... I add extra peralite to it... When I add anything other then airation or compost I aways let it cook for a wile before I use it... (Like you would a supersoil or ROLS)
> I don't ph my organics at all either... Somtimes maybe check ppm of my teas and water source never bother w ph tho. I use Stonington blend to start seeds in alot... Glad to see others have found thier products! Sorry to be off topic here!!
> Whos got some seed/strain recomendations for me!!?


Double dipped strawberries for sure, anything with the chocolate diesel is a safe bet.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> No but I may try some from your recommendation. What is the stuff exactly? Does it serve the same purpose as perlite?


I prefer pumice cuz it doesn’t float to the top nearly as much as perlite. It’s also more porous and microbes love to hang out in it if you grow organic. Lava rack is even more porous than pumice and has minerals.

And your strain recommendation was spot on! I’d a ordered more DDS before anything if JBC had em!


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks! I might just have to give that( or simmilar) a try!


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 16, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I prefer pumice cuz it doesn’t float to the top nearly as much as perlite. It’s also more porous and microbes love to hang out in it if you grow organic. Lava rack is even more porous than pumice and has minerals.
> 
> And your strain recommendation was spot on! I’d a ordered more DDS before anything if JBC had em!


DCSeedexchange has Double Dipped Strawberries


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 16, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Really can’t decide which 2 strains to get outta Chem x CD, Appy x Boo, and orange cookies...too many options!


That chem d chocolate d putting me to sleep, no joke


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 16, 2019)

Day 20, defoliated chocolate diesel s1


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 16, 2019)

I wanna see how useful's DDS stacks up to the terpinado's strawberry milk


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 16, 2019)

This the last Tranquil Chocolate Tester..


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 16, 2019)

Thx once again @Useful Seeds!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 16, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I wanna see how useful's DDS stacks up to the terpinado's strawberry milk


All I know is it’s easily a top 3 and smells tastes just like the name


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 16, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> That chem d chocolate d putting me to sleep, no joke


I’m very excited to run these! I can’t imagine the gasiness..


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 16, 2019)

At 22 days I seem to have 3 diff boo phenos...6 talls, 2 med, & 2 shorties..love me some variety


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 16, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Thx once again @Useful Seeds!


Thank you for taking the time and space to test em !!! And thanks as well to the other folks that did/and are doin the same. And a huge shout out and thank you for everyone's support, i'm seein some new folks poppin in, awesome !!!!

Super excited about the worked lines coming up. I will be releasing an f2, an f3 AND an f4 select. All 3 are pretty dang special !!!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for taking the time and space to test em !!! And thanks as well to the other folks that did/and are doin the same. And a huge shout out and thank you for everyone's support, i'm seein some new folks poppin in, awesome !!!!
> 
> Super excited about the worked lines coming up. I will be releasing an f2, an f3 AND an f4 select. All 3 are pretty dang special !!!!!


If you need a tester for a cheese line, you know who to call


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 17, 2019)

Day 3 of the flip... These girls are going to be something special!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Day 3 of the flip... These girls are going to be something special!!!View attachment 4395796 View attachment 4395798


Frank, those things are going to be fuckin massive! I flip mine when they're around 8-12" tall and they get to be about 3'+. Those look to be about 2', going to turn into some trees!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 17, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Frank, those things are going to be fuckin massive! I flip mine when they're around 8-12" tall and they get to be about 3'+. Those look to be about 2', going to turn into some trees!


I had them in with some Autos so they've been vegging for 90-plus days... I just put them in the flip cause they were getting TOO BIG!!! And now the journey begins!!! Once the autos are done in the tent, im gonna let these two go wild in there!!! Might supercrop them and set up my scrog...


----------



## pthobson (Sep 17, 2019)

anyone harvested any of the HAOG x Chocolate diesel? Just curious. I know @CoB_nUt is running a few as we speak but still pretty young. Excited for this “Bruised Banana”. (Name I am giving the black jack x banana og cross) 

Thanks again @Useful Seeds


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow HAOGx choc diesel? I think I need to try out a couple packs...im curious about this chocD stuff...


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry havent been posting or keeping up on this thread much lately, work has been insane and im not currently growing anything USEFUL. 

I was gonna wait and grow the BOO and Chocolate Sunset together next run, change of plans, the BOO are getting wet this weekend or early next week, ill wait on the Chocolate sunset.

I miss this thread lol 
Posting updates in here and interacting with the useful fam makes growing that much more fun.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 17, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Sorry havent been posting or keeping up on this thread much lately, work has been insane and im not currently growing anything USEFUL.
> 
> I was gonna wait and grow the BOO and Chocolate Sunset together next run, change of plans, the BOO are getting wet this weekend or early next week, ill wait on the Chocolate sunset.
> 
> ...


Cool deal !!!!!!! I can't wait to see ya run the BOO. Glad ya changed the game plan.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 17, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Wow HAOGx choc diesel? I think I need to try out a couple packs...im curious about this chocD stuff...


whooooeeeeee! I love choc d I love HAOG that has to be some good stuff.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 17, 2019)

Eh, I didn't top the any of the gals In the tote I just couldn't do it! They are too goregous! I'm getting huge fat leaves on all of them.
They may need to come off...mah defoil hand is itchin',I'm trying not to touch 'em. 
Pics in a bit.Not really much to see. One H.A.OG X Choc D stretched far above all the others in the tote. I rigged up another tote and put 3 in it,they have a bit of breathing room now.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> anyone harvested any of the HAOG x Chocolate diesel? Just curious. I know @CoB_nUt is running a few as we speak but still pretty young. Excited for this “Bruised Banana”. (Name I am giving the black jack x banana og cross)
> 
> Thanks again @Useful Seeds


Love the name and lucky you! Fingers crossed on the raffle 10/5  Maybe if ya get a stinker you can call it rotten banana lol


----------



## pthobson (Sep 17, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Love the name and lucky you! Fingers crossed on the raffle 10/5  Maybe if ya get a stinker you can call it rotten banana lol


Fingers crossed here for you as well 
Whoever wins the raffle gonna be in for a treat!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 17, 2019)

I normally dont do this but with others picking up the ASS x BOO, I thought id unseal the tent and take a pic... As predicted, the ASS x BOO is fattening up nicely... 





For size comparison, those are standard size CFL's and the one to the right of that spear is directly parallel to the bud... And the mesh squares are 3.5x3.5"... Least to say, Gentleman, make sure you give her sufficient Si, as well as trellis support for those top-heavy buds. Happy growing


----------



## althor (Sep 18, 2019)

Anyone have a smoke report on the Chem Cookie Trip? I did a search and saw plenty of pictures 8ish weeks in flower (and looks great) didn't see any that had an actual smoke report though. Thanks.

Just fyi, I finished up 2 Mint Chocolate Trip and they have had a little over 2 weeks in the jar. They look, smell, taste great and have a fantastic buzz. It can be somewhat creeper and because of that it is easy to oversmoke then end up with a soaring, heartracing high.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 18, 2019)

Smoke report coming soon. Day 80. @Useful Seeds I also have weekly pics and more info I’ll send ya, but I still got another one going and it has a milk jug main cola. Again, this plant you are looking at is dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel a tester useful sent me. Been getting water for 3 weeks. LOts of amber top half of plant. Smells of women perfume, hash, and upon pinching buds your fingers get a fuel smells. Stinks! Thanks for letting me run these. Sorry, about the snags. New grow setup, new to coco and ph down and up and meters, not experienced in plant problems. Oh well. This plant is rock solid and is gonna pull some good weight out this 3 gallon nursery pot.

Edit: took clones, gonna be running her again.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 18, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Smoke report coming soon. Day 80. @Useful Seeds I also have weekly pics and more info I’ll send ya, but I still got another one going and it has a milk jug main cola. Again, this plant you are looking at is dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel a tester useful sent me. Been getting water for 3 weeks. LOts of amber top half of plant. Smells of women perfume, hash, and upon pinching buds your fingers get a fuel smells. Stinks! Thanks for letting me run these. Sorry, about the snags. New grow setup, new to coco and ph down and up and meters, not experienced in plant problems. Oh well. This plant is rock solid and is gonna pull some good weight out this 3 gallon nursery pot.View attachment 4396435
> 
> Edit: took clones, gonna be running her again.


That reminds me of one of those big chicks with a cute face lol. She’s a biggin’ with some nice color!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Smoke report coming soon. Day 80. @Useful Seeds I also have weekly pics and more info I’ll send ya, but I still got another one going and it has a milk jug main cola. Again, this plant you are looking at is dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel a tester useful sent me. Been getting water for 3 weeks. LOts of amber top half of plant. Smells of women perfume, hash, and upon pinching buds your fingers get a fuel smells. Stinks! Thanks for letting me run these. Sorry, about the snags. New grow setup, new to coco and ph down and up and meters, not experienced in plant problems. Oh well. This plant is rock solid and is gonna pull some good weight out this 3 gallon nursery pot.View attachment 4396435
> 
> Edit: took clones, gonna be running her again.


NICE BRO!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 18, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Smoke report coming soon. Day 80. @Useful Seeds I also have weekly pics and more info I’ll send ya, but I still got another one going and it has a milk jug main cola. Again, this plant you are looking at is dragons blood bleeder x chocolate diesel a tester useful sent me. Been getting water for 3 weeks. LOts of amber top half of plant. Smells of women perfume, hash, and upon pinching buds your fingers get a fuel smells. Stinks! Thanks for letting me run these. Sorry, about the snags. New grow setup, new to coco and ph down and up and meters, not experienced in plant problems. Oh well. This plant is rock solid and is gonna pull some good weight out this 3 gallon nursery pot.View attachment 4396435
> 
> Edit: took clones, gonna be running her again.


GOOD GOLLY!!!!!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Sep 18, 2019)

its been a while but my dds has just been vegging out just flipped to 1212 looking forward to some real growth


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ok, let me correct myself.....maybe it’s the size of a 3 gallon? Idk......gonna have to chop her up for the dry. I’ve had a fan pointed directly at it 24/7 since swell. Maybe further along than I thought. Maybe run her longer next time and the other shorter and see what it do. Been getting dehumidifier water for drinks the last 3/4 weeks. Pretty much stop swelling a week ago, so yeah, choppy choppy...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Ok, let me correct myself.....maybe it’s the size of a 3 gallon? Idk......gonna have to chop her up for the dry. I’ve had a fan pointed directly at it 24/7 since swell. Maybe further along than I thought. Maybe run her longer next time and the other shorter and see what it do. Been getting dehumidifier water for drinks the last 3/4 weeks. Pretty much stop swelling a week ago, so yeah, choppy choppy...View attachment 4396592View attachment 4396593 View attachment 4396594


Large and in charge!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 18, 2019)

The Useful F&D tote run.
The largest in the pics is 1 of the H.A.OG×Choc D. 
The leaves on all are huge.7's and some 9's finger leaflets. I have 1 runt. I'll usually run my runts.That's if they are somewhat keeping up and I don't need the space. 
Well,I need the space but I have 2 plants coming down shortly so she is safe for now.
All six in one tote.

   Split up 3 & 3
 Shouldn't be much longer 'til the magic happens.


----------



## Beng01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Just flipped a couple chocolate diesel about a week ago, popped 2 and they are both pretty homogeneous, weird plant structure, side branching came in late in veg and they grew tall rather quickly

Leaf structure looks more indica than sativa, is this the super long flowering chocolate diesel or a reworked indica leaning hybrid, I believe its a chocolate trip cross correct? What sort of flowering times have been reported?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Wow HAOGx choc diesel? I think I need to try out a couple packs...im curious about this chocD stuff...


So ive been under a rock... What is HAOG???


----------



## pthobson (Sep 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> So ive been under a rock... What is HAOG???


Hell’s Angel OG


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anybody know anything about these???View attachment 4393173


You won't find any info on my pollen chuck's cos' they're mainly un-tested, although quite a few packs of what you got went out to other folk on the other site(CP) recently and I've been promised they'll be grown out and reports will follow............

I'll PM you with more info on what I've actually grown out.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 19, 2019)

Add it to the arsenal  Bout to be real busy


----------



## pthobson (Sep 19, 2019)

One pheno tranquil chocolate getting beautiful hues of pink and purple.  Very sour smelling right now fellas. Very heavy feeder as well. She don’t like plain water (Soil)


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> One pheno tranquil chocolate getting beautiful hues of pink and purple.  Very sour smelling right now fellas. Very heavy feeder as well. She don’t like plain water (Soil)


Do you save cuts of each pheno?


----------



## pthobson (Sep 19, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Do you save cuts of each pheno?


Run and done. Just do it for fun to be honest


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Run and done. Just do it for fun to be honest


I guess I’m just possessive. I feel you tho..most times I don’t save em but I regret not having that DDS anymore


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 19, 2019)

CD #1 was in a solo for 3 1/2 weeks and transplanted just hours ago...seems to turn that frown upside down real quick


----------



## pthobson (Sep 19, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I guess I’m just possessive. I feel you tho..most times I don’t save em but I regret not having that DDS anymore View attachment 4397056


Quite a few of them left and I love the different expressions you’ll get from poppin’ beans. Just something I do to get away from everything else crazy in this world. Very therapeutic.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Quite a few of them left and I love the different expressions you’ll get from poppin’ beans. Just something I do to get away from everything else crazy in this world. Very therapeutic.


Gardening be my therapy too! Nothing like the most beautiful flower in the world, the smells, and shutting the brain off...swatting gnats can be a nice stress relief as long as you don’t get burned by a bulb or snap a branch


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 19, 2019)

@pthobson do you remember your CD phenos? I have just 2 outta the 6 I’m keeping. Were they tight node’d (big bone’d) or branchy?? I’m not topping the compact ones..


----------



## pthobson (Sep 19, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> @pthobson do you remember your CD phenos? I have just 2 outta the 6 I’m keeping. Were they tight node’d (big bone’d) or branchy?? I’m not topping the compact ones..


I haven’t ran the straight Choc D. Depends what you’re looking for really. I’d like to have a Sour Diesel dominant one myself. Either way you’re winning whether it be Chocolate Trip dominant or the Sour.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 21, 2019)

@Useful Seeds
Genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3
Day 30 since flip. 
On 11/13 at 85-87 degrees with 55-60 humidity, for now. Under hlg 600h 3000k set on full throttle.
Forget how old when I flipped it but had just recently shown sex so 40-50 days?
Popped 5, kept a gnarly male, flowered 3 girls. One runt that just got flipped, one leaning heavy gte needing heavy support, than this one, I’m guessing leaning chocolate trip F3, for it is not tall and lanky. Gettin frosty.
I’m a happy camper. Thank you friend. Also starting to get frosty is a couple orange (fire?) cookie x phantom cookies. Have two I topped once, than trained outwards, using lst. Later stripped some of the lower plant during defoliating around 20-25 days....


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 21, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> @Useful Seeds
> Genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3
> Day 30 since flip.
> On 11/13 at 85-87 degrees with 55-60 humidity, for now. Under hlg 600h 3000k set on full throttle.
> ...


I like the wild ones ;P Looking dank thus far! Looks to give you some nice up & up once done..sounds like a strain to go great with your morning coffee! Makes me want to look up coffee creamer extractions lol


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 21, 2019)

Gotta keep this positive thread going! Hope I can help with pheno hunting rather than annoy. Out of 10 BOOs I do have one very sativa like pheno. Weird cuz she’s not branchy (yet?) but she’s got the skimpy leaves. The other two phenos seem Indica or hybrid. I like to grow one of each pheno without training just to know. The others will be topped/lollipop’d for canopy purposes as I’m gonna bloom with 315w LECs. Below are my three lil ladies. So odd that the fat leaf ones are tall and needed top’d but the sativa is short and compact?? The other seems like a true hybrid.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 21, 2019)

Morning all!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 21, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Gotta keep this positive thread going! Hope I can help with pheno hunting rather than annoy. Out of 10 BOOs I do have one very sativa like pheno. Weird cuz she’s not branchy (yet?) but she’s got the skimpy leaves. The other two phenos seem Indica or hybrid. I like to grow one of each pheno without training just to know. The others will be topped/lollipop’d for canopy purposes as I’m gonna bloom with 315w LECs. Below are my three lil ladies. So odd that the fat leaf ones are tall and needed top’d but the sativa is short and compact?? The other seems like a true hybrid.


Very interesting


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 21, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Very interesting


I ran 10 and didn't get any of that pheno woner what the Terps are gonna be like on that one


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 21, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Very interesting


Yeah I’ve never saw a compact non-branchy sativa leaf pheno and the fatter leaf is the total opposite?! Def a first for me.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 21, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Yeah I’ve never saw a compact non-branchy sativa leaf pheno and the fatter leaf is the total opposite?! Def a first for me.


I’d have to say it may be related to nutes or that grow medium but I know very little just my 2 cents. Looks good. peace


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 21, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I’d have to say it may be related to nutes or that grow medium but I know very little just my 2 cents. Looks good. peace


All I know is these stem rubs smell zesty and I can wait to see her fill in. I have a living soil so she’s taking what she wants


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 21, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> All I know is these stem rubs smell zesty and I can wait to see her fill in. I have a living soil so she’s taking what she wants


Love the living soil Dirtcraft organics is awesome


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 21, 2019)

Hmmmmm, ive always wanted to try a live soil grow. The simplicity of just adding water and letting it do its thing is rather temping. Id be curious to do a side by side of my current Organic-Hydro Set up to that of a live soil and see if there are any noticeable differences...


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 21, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> All I know is these stem rubs smell zesty and I can wait to see her fill in. I have a living soil so she’s taking what she wants


Love the living soil Dirtcraft organics is awesome


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 21, 2019)

Does anyone have a preference between build-a-soils coots mix and Dirtcraft? Ive honestly never heard of dirtcraft before...


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Does anyone have a preference between build-a-soils coots mix and Dirtcraft? Ive honestly never heard of dirtcraft before...


Dirtcraft is more of a coco mix. Don’t think they use peat. I have Buildasoil V3 and FF/Coco Loco both going and don’t notice a diff in growth so far. I transplant with Xtreme Mycos and water in the Azos to make sure it’s living. After that it’s just water and molasses unless I need to topdress in flower.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 21, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Dirtcraft is more of a coco mix. Don’t think they use peat. I have Buildasoil V3 and FF/Coco Loco both going and don’t notice a diff in growth so far. I transplant with Xtreme Mycos and water in the Azos to make sure it’s living. After that it’s just water and molasses unless I need to topdress in flower.


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 21, 2019)

DDS almost at week 4 of flower.
7 gal fab pot with promix fed every other watering with mega crop and bud explosion and sweet candy I think it's called. With a little Cal mag every now and then.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 22, 2019)

Just picked up some Appalachian oranges im so in love with the boo ive got going now that's 2 crosses in 2 weeks anyone know how different they are from bags of skunks and oranges


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 22, 2019)

What's up useful fam, hope everyone is doing well and the gardens are dialed in.


Here's a pic of the Blueberries and Chocolate after couple weeks in jars.

The taste is wonderful, the buzz is even better. A nice uplifting smoke, good for getting shit done or just having a laugh. It's versatile like that lol

The buds are tightly packed and rock solid.

All in all, I'm very happy with this strain and this grow. Will run again, well done @Useful Seeds , excited to grow some BOO next


----------



## TevinJonson (Sep 22, 2019)

end of wk 1 of 12/12 from left to right massmedical fish eye og, useful dds, Humboldt bubba kush 2.0, and seedsman purple kush cbd auto. as you can see the dds is doing great and fliped a lil early to not overgrow my tent


----------



## althor (Sep 23, 2019)

@Useful Seeds 

I am really digging the Mint Chocolate Trip. Do you have any plans to make these seeds again anytime in the future?


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Just wanted to post a update so far my boo is doing better trimmed her way back helped with ph and now the whole house smeels like orange peels fucking love it might reveg her if this one of the harder phenos to find.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 23, 2019)

althor said:


> @Useful Seeds
> 
> I am really digging the Mint Chocolate Trip. Do you have any plans to make these seeds again anytime in the future?


There are some packs at JBC and DCSE, I have some left, but will not be making more.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 23, 2019)

althor said:


> @Useful Seeds
> 
> I am really digging the Mint Chocolate Trip. Do you have any plans to make these seeds again anytime in the future?


I have four of these going and I’m reallyyyy hoping for a gal! How’s the taste??

EDIT: nvmd mines are chocolate and pine lolll too many damn useful strains I can’t keep track


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 23, 2019)

The taps really exploded outta these APPY BOOs!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 23, 2019)

I can’t sit on one bean for the life of me. Like sitting on fire with these genetics  Planted 30 

10 hAPPY x BOO
10 Chem Cookie Trip regs
10 Chem sk x CD

Hope I didn’t bite off more than I can chew. Prob gonna sell half my furniture to make room and get a carbon filter


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Still vegging and looking healthy... Should have popped 2 of them...View attachment 4389676


I try not to post pics while the grow is still going... I tend to make all the way to like week 3 of flower and drop the ball before its all said and done.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 23, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> So i’ve got to figure out how to take cuttings and start cloning because some of these phenos are supper different, all fire . But would be awesome to run certain ones.
> 
> I think the ones I harvested from my 4 bucket set up had a decent bit less yield than the ones I will be pulling from the 6 bucket. I think burning them decently badly at around week 3 of flowering hurt their yield but not quality. Just because the ones from the 6, have the same everything just didn’t get burned, and seem to be a hell of a lot bigger.
> 
> Super siked, got more Tranquil, DDS and Chem cookie trips going into flower in the next week, taking their place ^


Nothing like starting a new grow.. Only to not buffer the coir.. And not only that i have the ph off as well.. Super ugly... But i will use this as a lesson well taught.. Hopefully i will pull something out my ass when all is said and done. Tbh if growing was easy id lose interest.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Poppa Large,big shot in the backyard!!!


mc ultra.. Magnetic magnetic.. MC.... Kool kieth.. Ultramagnetic mc's.. Damn your as old as me.... Who else on rollitup got the reference?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 23, 2019)

What's the business Useful Fam?!

Quick n Dirty shots of the totes. Week 3ish maybe 4? I'll check to be certain.
The 1 large H.A.OG×Chocolate Dorsal has grown into the lights 2 days in a row. Singed a few leaves. It has started flower,popping stigma/pistols.
Some of the huge fans on these gals are the size of paper plates. They'll get a slight defoliation and pruning. That's it I promise.

Here's the runt Tranquil Chocolate.One day she's happy as can be.The next she looks like this lol.
 Her roots aren't as developed as the rest.
 
The burnt H.A.OG×Choc D Qb singed leaves.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 23, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4399075
> 10 hAPPY x BOO


Youre gonna like this blend...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 24, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's the business Useful Fam?!
> 
> Quick n Dirty shots of the totes. Week 3ish maybe 4? I'll check to be certain.
> The 1 large H.A.OG×Chocolate Dorsal has grown into the lights 2 days in a row. Singed a few leaves. It has started flower,popping stigma/pistols.
> ...


hah my haogXssdd males were all like that too. I had 3 of them, straight up into the lights. so i chopped them down, put them in a cup of water, and will collect their pollen that way. HAOG is a really killer strain.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 24, 2019)

I know it’s just early teen veggie pics for now  but these Chocolate Diesel S1’s are gorgeous with nice branching. Amazing how far they’ve come in not even 6 weeks. Gonna flip em this weekend even tho I’m tempting veg another week or two.

One BOO pheno at 5 1/2 weeks in a two gal..
Potential special skinny leaf BOO...


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 24, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> View attachment 4399075 I can’t sit on one bean for the life of me. Like sitting on fire with these genetics  Planted 30
> 
> 10 hAPPY x BOO
> 10 Chem Cookie Trip regs
> ...


You need a search party. One of your 30 cups escaped. Lol


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 24, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's the business Useful Fam?!
> 
> Quick n Dirty shots of the totes. Week 3ish maybe 4? I'll check to be certain.
> The 1 large H.A.OG×*Chocolate Dorsal *has grown into the lights 2 days in a row... Singed a few leaves. It has started flower,popping stigma/pistols.
> ...


During shark week, the Easter Shark delivers Chocolate Dorsal to all the good boys and girls. Lol. Actually, that sounds like it could be good. Chocolate Diesel x Great White Shark = Chocolate Dorsal?!?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 24, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> During shark week, the Easter Shark delivers Chocolate Dorsal to all the good boys and girls. Lol. Actually, that sounds like it could be good. Chocolate Diesel x Great White Shark = Chocolate Dorsal?!?


Lol,yea I saw that today. Too late to edit it.Damn autocorrect acts like it doesn't know me.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 24, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol,yea I saw that today. Too late to edit it.Damn autocorrect acts like it doesn't know me.


I like the thought of the Chocolate Dorsal, a new unique strain! It cuts through the rest of em like a fin parting the sea


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 24, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> You need a search party. One of your 30 cups escaped. Lol


Lmao hopefully it don’t sprout for ya! Shit, I might run outta room and have to give some away!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 24, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> mc ultra.. Magnetic magnetic.. MC.... Kool kieth.. Ultramagnetic mc's.. Damn your as old as me.... Who else on rollitup got the reference?


Dr Octagon!!! Probably not too many...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 24, 2019)

whats the stretch on BOO like during flower? one of those plants that is really gonna benefit from a 2 month veg veg?


----------



## feva (Sep 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Dr Octagon!!! Probably not too many...


I got it one of my faves back then. probably one of the most underrated rap groups of all time.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Dr Octagon!!! Probably not too many...


I still have old ass tapes from the 80s-90s that i recorded off the radio.. WBLS NY marley marl rap show... Old Red alert too. Remixes of PE's my uzi weighs a ton.. Juice crew allstars.. UTFO. Chub Rock.. And no old school tape would be complete if it didnt have any less then 4 BDP tracks.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 24, 2019)

feva said:


> I got it one of my faves back then. probably one of the most underrated rap groups of all time.


Sometime after 93 i switched to mostly dancehall music.. Sound clashes ect. Its crazy how dancehall influenced hiphop. It makes sense though.. Kool Herk is Jamaican.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 25, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Lmao hopefully it don’t sprout for ya! Shit, I might run outta room and have to give some away!


Lmfao I left one in the paper towel and forgot  I was like I know I had 30 lollll


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 25, 2019)

Chem D x Chocolate Diesel at 39 days of 12/12.


----------



## Pestrofa (Sep 25, 2019)

Black Domina x Sleeskunk , 7.5 weeks. Under UV, and HLGs, Still pushing!!


----------



## diggs99 (Sep 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> whats the stretch on BOO like during flower? one of those plants that is really gonna benefit from a 2 month veg veg?


yep im also interested in knowing this too, i think im gonna veg my BOO for 45-50 days atleast, curious what to expect after flip.


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 25, 2019)

The 2 BOOs I ran had minimal stretching. Maybe 25% to 50%. They were not topped, not LSTed. Couldn't tell you how long they vegged, but it was at least 5 weeks.

Edit: they were in 2 gallon pots, which may have limited the stretch somewhat. In a 4x5 room with 4 qb288's and 2 qb96's


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I still have old ass tapes from the 80s-90s that i recorded off the radio.. WBLS NY marley marl rap show... Old Red alert too. Remixes of PE's my uzi weighs a ton.. Juice crew allstars.. UTFO. Chub Rock.. And no old school tape would be complete if it didnt have any less then 4 BDP tracks.


I just got through listening to some Cold Crush Brothers on the 5 deadly venoms mixtape... Im an old school hip hop fool!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I just got through listening to some Cold Crush Brothers on the 5 deadly venoms mixtape... Im an old school hip hop fool!!!


No doubt... I feel even more at home here at R.I.U.. And yea beat street destroys breakin.. LOL


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> No doubt... I feel even more at home here at R.I.U.. And yea beat street destroys breakin.. LOL


Wild Style was the first though...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 25, 2019)

I was way off. I hardly look at the calendar this early so...


The totes are week 5 going on week 6 on Friday seed to flip. The 1 H.A.OG x Choc D & 1 of the Gelato45 X Choc D are the only two that have exbitited 2.5-3 x's stretch and popped stigma thus far.


The other 4 haven't,but who knows what the next few days-week holds. Their internal pumps are primed and this would be considered stretch if they had any veg time.


----------



## althor (Sep 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> No doubt... I feel even more at home here at R.I.U.. And yea beat street destroys breakin.. LOL


yep, loved the Christmas skit with Doug E Fresh.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 25, 2019)

Its was my first introduction to hip hop... No radio play.. No videos.... MTV played zero hiphop vids.. And radio in DC then was mostly RnB... Oh some house on the weekend.. Shout out to doug lazy... I had a friend from Long Island that put me on... Hell i bit epmd folks thought i made those rhymes myself.. They didnt know any different.. But i have most of the Christmas song memorized to this day... Ho ho ho.. Open up your door. Im santa clause and guess what yall, i got something to show.. When you get your welfare check you can buy raindeers by the score.

Do a youtube search... Smoke congo battle.. Its Gogo.. Only from DC.. If your not from the DMV more than likely you havent heard it... Its live music.. Mostly hiphop covers.. And the shows are where your most likely to get shot in DC nowadays... Its like hiphops more gangster brother... That hasnt taken his meds.. And is drunk and on pcp.. But the congo players are as good as the salsa congo players if not better... I hated the music in 7th grade because i thought if was hip hop and it wasnt.. But to be fair... I didnt dig Marley then either..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 25, 2019)

USEFUL PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR THE THREAD JACKING... When Florida legalizes recreational herb we have to colaberate.. So i must say that all my grow stories will start with.. I had a dream i was growing and..... If anyone is growing in a state like Florida.. Start all your grow stories with i had a dream i was growing... TBH my dreams are hell-a-real...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2019)

I enjoyed the trip down memory lane


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 25, 2019)

The one BOO I've run vegged 68 days to 18" w/ multiple toppings.

She about doubled in bloom, but her heavy buds kept her lower, lol!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 25, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Chem D x Chocolate Diesel at 39 days of 12/12. View attachment 4399706


Looks like bubba kush


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 25, 2019)

Just to let you guys know that I have my first Useful pack on it's way from JBC. Figured I'd run OC x CD to get my feet wet. First time running Fem's too. 
Does JBC send freebies? Doesn't really matter but thought I'd ask. 
Got some Space Monkey coming too. Gonna be a nice winter!!


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 25, 2019)

genius Thai extreme x chocolate trip f3 with some mad powdery mildew at day 43 from flip. Gonna chop her down and scrub the room for a fresh run in a couple weeks. In the mean time we popped some gg4 x gte couple weeks back and if you don’t have any, my suggestion is you swing over to glg because they just threw up 2 packs and I promised no more seed purchases! (Until new useful drops )


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 25, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Just to let you guys know that I have my first Useful pack on it's way from JBC. Figured I'd run OC x CD to get my feet wet. First time running Fem's too.
> Does JBC send freebies? Doesn't really matter but thought I'd ask.
> Got some Space Monkey coming too. Gonna be a nice winter!!


Nice choices, mate.
Same for me, just grabbed my first Useful pack, Chocolate Diesel S1s from JBC.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 25, 2019)

You first time buyers are gonna be hooked ;P Nothing like fems that don't herm, dank ass good yielding genetics, and for only $60!!! You can't get that shit anywhere else! Now I'm gonna bump some old school hip hop and R&B after these last few posts!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Its was my first introduction to hip hop... No radio play.. No videos.... MTV played zero hiphop vids.. And radio in DC then was mostly RnB... Oh some house on the weekend.. Shout out to doug lazy... I had a friend from Long Island that put me on... Hell i bit epmd folks thought i made those rhymes myself.. They didnt know any different.. But i have most of the Christmas song memorized to this day... Ho ho ho.. Open up your door. Im santa clause and guess what yall, i got something to show.. When you get your welfare check you can buy raindeers by the score.
> 
> Do a youtube search... Smoke congo battle.. Its Gogo.. Only from DC.. If your not from the DMV more than likely you havent heard it... Its live music.. Mostly hiphop covers.. And the shows are where your most likely to get shot in DC nowadays... Its like hiphops more gangster brother... That hasnt taken his meds.. And is drunk and on pcp.. But the congo players are as good as the salsa congo players if not better... I hated the music in 7th grade because i thought if was hip hop and it wasnt.. But to be fair... I didnt dig Marley then either..


Trouble Funk,Chuck Brown and the Soul Searchers... Pioneers of the GO-GO scene... I know...


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 25, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> genius Thai extreme x chocolate trip f3 with some mad powdery mildew at day 43 from flip. Gonna chop her down and scrub the room for a fresh run in a couple weeks. In the mean time we popped some gg4 x gte couple weeks back and if you don’t have any, my suggestion is you swing over to glg because they just threw up 2 packs and I promised no more seed purchases! (Until new useful drops )View attachment 4399894View attachment 4399895 View attachment 4399896


When did the GG4xGTE drop? I havent seen em on GLG until now


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 25, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> When did the GG4xGTE drop? I havent seen em on GLG until now


They doing inventory over there and adding items as they come up with them. Keep checking if looking for something. These were released a year or two back.


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 25, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> They doing inventory over there and adding items as they come up with them. Keep checking if looking for something. These were released a year or two back.


I noticed they were adding packs too, and picked up a pack of white lotus x white biker. Which makes my 5th purchase since I promised my wife I wouldn't buy any more seeds, back on apr 20. I think we both knew it was a lie when I said it. Lol


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 25, 2019)

So out of all you guys that have run boo how many were pure orange smell?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wild Style was the first though...


no doubt... Forgot but kool mo dee was in the christmas beat street song.. Nas sampled wildstyle'n on illmatic... "Theres nothing out there for you... Yea there is.. This..." fab 5 freedie and blondie were in wildstyle'n too.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Trouble Funk,Chuck Brown and the Soul Searchers... Pioneers of the GO-GO scene... I know...


Damn u from DMV? Im from woodbridge va.. dc scorpio, rare essence.. E.U. byb jyb..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Damn u from DMV? Im from woodbridge va.. dc scorpio, rare essence.. E.U. byb jyb..


Naw I'm from Ohio but I know about the Go- Go scene... I forgot about rare essence and eu...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> The one BOO I've run vegged 68 days to 18" w/ multiple toppings.
> 
> She about doubled in bloom, but her heavy buds kept her lower, lol!


cool, so it seems the consensus is that its a pretty slow vegger, has a 1.5-2x stretch, and is a dense nug producer? sound about right? Hmm, If it doesnt smell signifigantly more orange than my OCxCD cut I have, then I dont think its gonna be sticking around in the garden for a long while, the OCCD is growing circles around BOO. 



Kp sunshine said:


> Just to let you guys know that I have my first Useful pack on it's way from JBC. Figured I'd run OC x CD to get my feet wet. First time running Fem's too.
> Does JBC send freebies? Doesn't really matter but thought I'd ask.
> Got some Space Monkey coming too. Gonna be a nice winter!!


yeah last time i ordered a single pack I got a freebie 3 pack of Blue Iguana from Mosca seeds, regs. research shows theyre probably a few years old, and I didnt find a ton of great reviews of it, just seems pretty average, so It'll probably just get sat on for a while or given away. 

the OCxCD was my favorite from last go around, had one leaning each way. THE orange one reeks of orange zest/juicy peels, and the diesel one is just funky and will put you on your ass! well they both will but love that orange. didnt provide as great as the choco leaner, but still got plenty.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

Fire OG f2


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cool, so it seems the consensus is that its a pretty slow vegger, has a 1.5-2x stretch, and is a dense nug producer? sound about right? Hmm, If it doesnt smell signifigantly more orange than my OCxCD cut I have, then I dont think its gonna be sticking around in the garden for a long while, the OCCD is growing circles around BOO.
> 
> 
> yeah last time i ordered a single pack I got a freebie 3 pack of Blue Iguana from Mosca seeds, regs. research shows theyre probably a few years old, and I didnt find a ton of great reviews of it, just seems pretty average, so It'll probably just get sat on for a while or given away.
> ...


Thanks for the low down on it. I tried to find out the OC side but no luck?


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Sep 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks for the low down on it. I tried to find out the OC side but no luck?


Orange Cookies


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4400086 Fire OG f2


How she smelling?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks for the low down on it. I tried to find out the OC side but no luck?


Orange cookies. There’s tons of info out there, what couldn’t you find out? 

Edit: that might of come off rough. Just asking what info you’re looking for help with


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Orange cookies. There’s tons of info out there, what couldn’t you find out?
> 
> Edit: that might of come off rough. Just asking what info you’re looking for help with


Where can I see this info RBJ? I am not a big cookie person so I’m out of the loop. I’m assuming it is a cut ? Or did useful select it from a seed line ?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Orange cookies. There’s tons of info out there, what couldn’t you find out?
> 
> Edit: that might of come off rough. Just asking what info you’re looking for help with


Wasn't sure if it was one of Useful's crosses using the Boo. No you weren't rough. I appreciate you taking time to answer me.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 26, 2019)

obsoul33t orange cookies, lots of information out there. 40/60-60/40 hybrid ~8-9 week flower, stacks like most cookie crosses, super frosty, etc. I'd assume the selection would be for an orange forward plant that checks the boxes most citrus doesn't.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 26, 2019)

pepedindunuffin said:


> Orange Cookies


I knew it was orange cookies just wasn't sure if it was a cut or a worked line that Useful did. Who's orange cookies was used?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 26, 2019)

quiescent said:


> obsoul33t orange cookies, lots of information out there. 40/60-60/40 hybrid ~8-9 week flower, stacks like most cookie crosses, super frosty, etc. I'd assume the selection would be for an orange forward plant that checks the boxes most citrus doesn't.


Thank you. That's what I was looking for!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cool, so it seems the consensus is that its a pretty slow vegger


I dont think she's a slow or even normal vigor vegger. Almost 6 weeks in veg and I'm getting very nice zesty citrus stem rubs.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I dont think she's a slow or even normal vigor vegger. Almost 6 weeks in veg and I'm getting very nice zesty citrus stem rubs.


not really sure what you're trying to say. You think this plant grows faster than average in veg?


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> not really sure what you're trying to say. You think this plant grows faster than average in veg?


For sure. IME at least. Faster than the DDS and CD. I also veg 24/0 tho and maybe she digs it more.


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Sep 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I knew it was orange cookies just wasn't sure if it was a cut or a worked line that Useful did. Who's orange cookies was used?


I posted a link to click...
hyperlinks on this forum are trash
maybe I should have gone with >>>> click this <<<<<


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> For sure. IME at least. Faster than the DDS and CD. I also veg 24/0 tho and maybe she digs it more.


BOO is dragging ass in my tent. OCCD is 3 times as big, popped the same day, and much stronger. Might just say fuck it, give BOO 3 months, and throw her into flower for the next flowering session.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

Dream Beaver F2


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> BOO is dragging ass in my tent. OCCD is 3 times as big, popped the same day, and much stronger. Might just say fuck it, give BOO 3 months, and throw her into flower for the next flowering session.


BOO was great for me, I'll be running her again...and again, and buying another pack.

I vegged in a yogurt cup, then...

Mega Crop, 3 gallon airpot, coco, and I was just beginning with the MC PK and fucked it up for a while.

Still got 7 zip of top bud, and another 8 of the rest.

I'm still trying to get indoor figured out, too.

You could have a runty pheno?

She just might not like you and what you do to her, lol!

And then there's the not everybody can grow everything well... just a thought.

Ya might have to try another approach?

I'd be glad to take the rest of those ass draggers off your hands and give them whirl under the lights!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 26, 2019)

pepedindunuffin said:


> I posted a link to click...
> hyperlinks on this forum are trash
> maybe I should have gone with >>>> click this <<<<<


Thanks!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Naw I'm from Ohio but I know about the Go- Go scene... I forgot about rare essence and eu...


Yea im kinda a freak like that... Back when music was hard to find before the internet. Before hiphop was accepted by the masses. I stood out... White guy being myself but being called all the wonderful names of the past.. Wannabe... ect. ect. But my how the world has changed.. Thats why i got into dancehall reggae... And go go... I hate the radio btw. Still the freak and i wouldnt have it any other way.. Cannabis is a chance for self expression... Its love... Its family.. A job. A passion... A culture of which all are welcome... Except the govt. I will never buy cannabis from them.. Not as long as they are stealing from us.. Ever notice how its our military but your veterans.. The govt basically rents them out to protect our interests. And when they come back they are no longer important.. Its sad we need charities for disabled vets.. When they did so much..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> BOO was great for me, I'll be running her again...and again, and buying another pack.
> 
> I vegged in a yogurt cup, then...
> 
> ...


for sure runt pheno. one of them is a straight mutant, the other just slow and steady. just gonna have to hit them with something that grows a bit quicker, gonna keep them femenized.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 26, 2019)

boo coming right along 3x stretch for me all smell like orange zest


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 26, 2019)

same boo


----------



## pthobson (Sep 27, 2019)

Cool little collection


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi there everyone, I just wanted to let you all know that I am out of town for family reasons. If anyone has any questions, or if anyone has sent me a pm, I will return home early next week and get caught up. Looks like some pages have been added in the last couple days...

And remember to say it now, because ya never know.


----------



## pthobson (Sep 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hi there everyone, I just wanted to let you all know that I am out of town for family reasons. If anyone has any questions, or if anyone has sent me a pm, I will return home early next week and get caught up. Looks like some pages have been added in the last couple days...
> 
> And remember to say it now, because ya never know.


Hope all is well!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 27, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> dude i grew up on chicken in a biscuit crackers...often with peperoni. and nice score!!!!


This thread is old, but damn chicken in a basket.. All we are missing is a chick-o-stick and some cod cakes..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Sep 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hi there everyone, I just wanted to let you all know that I am out of town for family reasons. If anyone has any questions, or if anyone has sent me a pm, I will return home early next week and get caught up. Looks like some pages have been added in the last couple days...
> 
> And remember to say it now, because ya never know.


Prayers bro.


----------



## pthobson (Sep 28, 2019)

Anyone have any insight they can offer on the smart pots? Been using plastic for a long time now and bought some smart pots which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Anyone have any insight they can offer on the smart pots? Been using plastic for a long time now and bought some smart pots which arrived yesterday.


easy peasy, can't hardly overwater, but I keep mine on the lil drier size. When they first come out, the seem to prune their own roots a lil better than the new ones do, seems like the new ones don't let the tubulars even start to come out of the pot, old days, them roots would come out a second and either brown off or you'd nub it off. Nowadays, even though they swear no rootbound, I think sometimes the newer pots do, but jmho. WIth airflow, that breathin pot seems to agree with the pot.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Anyone have any insight they can offer on the smart pots? Been using plastic for a long time now and bought some smart pots which arrived yesterday.


Big difference! They air prune the root tips and create a massive root ball. More root more fruit. I like to fill the bottom 1" with aeration (or set them atop clay pellets) so the bottom roots get pruned to.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2019)

GG4 X CD...  Moving right along...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2019)

Money Bush.... Doing her thing...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hell’s Angel OG


WOW!!! What a great name!!! Must be some heavy shit with a name like that!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2019)

A together shot... GG4 X CD on left,Moneybush on the right...


----------



## pthobson (Sep 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4401023 A together shot... GG4 X CD on left,Moneybush on the right...


Damn frank some beautiful big girls you got there


----------



## pthobson (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks @Gingeroot and @Bodyne for the info on the smart pots


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Thanks @Gingeroot and @Bodyne for the info on the smart pots


I transferred a CD from a 2 to a 7 gal right before flipping and it was one big root ball. I coulda yanked her right outta there with no probs! Bunch of roots were digging into the fabric too so you're gonna love your upgrade!


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hope the family situation turns out ok


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 28, 2019)

Sorry Useful. Life is fickle and too short. 

when y'all are talking about smartpots do you mean the fabric pots or the ones that auto water? are those autopots or smart pots? 

I love fabric pots, all I use, even for my veggies and such. tomatoes and cuces love them.


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Sorry Useful. Life is fickle and too short.
> 
> when y'all are talking about smartpots do you mean the fabric pots or the ones that auto water? are those autopots or smart pots?
> 
> I love fabric pots, all I use, even for my veggies and such. tomatoes and cuces love them.


Think the non fabric ones are air pots, but yeah smarts are fabric. Can't stand air pots cuz they dry out so fast. Wasted hundreds on em before. They'd be great for Blumats or wicking. I prefer to hand water that TLC.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Damn frank some beautiful big girls you got there


Thank you kind sir...


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 28, 2019)

The Appalachian is STRONG in the Appy x BOO! These are standard pruning sheers for size comparison. If you top the AppyxBoo, I did twice, you end up with 4 of these bad boys... Covered in trichs and the smell is oh so amazing! The more orange smelling ones have this orange creamsicle smell with a slight bite of musk on the back end. The other one is all musk with a super subtle pine smell. I can't wait till these bad boys dry out to give a smoke. I suspect ill get AT LEAST 2oz a plant cured, and a majority of the weight is coming from these spears... Another nicety with this strain is it's so easy to trim... I normally don't give a recommendation on a strain before I smoke it, but I feel confident with the Appy x Boo that you won't be disappointed. Happy growing everyone! Im going to try and get some microscope pics of it to show just how densly populated the spears are with tric heads...


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 28, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> The Appalachian is STRONG in the Appy x BOO! These are standard pruning sheers for size comparison. If you top the AppyxBoo, I did twice, you end up with 4 of these bad boys... Covered in trichs and the smell is oh so amazing! The more orange smelling ones have this orange creamsicle smell with a slight bite of musk on the back end. The other one is all musk with a super subtle pine smell. I can't wait till these bad boys dry out to give a smoke. I suspect ill get AT LEAST 2oz a plant cured, and a majority of the weight is coming from these spears... Another nicety with this strain is it's so easy to trim... I normally don't give a recommendation on a strain before I smoke it, but I feel confident with the Appy x Boo that you won't be disappointed. Happy growing everyone! Im going to try and get some microscope pics of it to show just how densly populated the spears are with tric heads...


You persuaded me to order these and now I'm even more hyped! I'll take four of those every time! Easy to trim is a huge bonus to!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 28, 2019)

So,the one H.A.Og xChoc D is still growing thru stretch! I'm out of headroom and I don't wanna supercrop her. The Gelato45 × Choc D next to her has stopped it's stretch.
 3 nodes of QB singed leaves.She grew into the light 3-4 days in a row.I raised the lights 2-3" each time.
H.A.OG xChoc D #2 -at least 2.5' shorter than #1
 Gelato 45 ×Choc D #2
 Runt Tranquil Chocolate.Not really a runt anymore as she is nearly the same height as the Gelato45 × Choc D#2
 Tranquil Chocolate #2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 28, 2019)

Wide shot.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wide shot.
> View attachment 4401274


Pain in the butt running plants at different heights. Short ones usually get shafted and they're usually the ones that shine in the bunch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 28, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Pain in the butt running plants at different heights. Short ones usually get shafted and they're usually the ones that shine in the bunch.


Tell me about it. Gotsta make due where I can. I had to separate the batches. Luckily one of the totes had some taller girls already in flower. I know yeild will suffer on those two,due to the light being raised for the new gals.
The tall gal was super cropped not long after the pics. I may even super crop her again and the other,just to be able to bring the light down further.

Then again,I hate manipulating plant shape on bean runs. Woe is me.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 28, 2019)

@Useful Seeds is your Chocolate Diesal a stretcher? It appears the Choc D is the culprit in these two as far as stretch is concerned. The H.A.OG x Choc D, could be getting some stretch from the Hells Angel OG side also.

I'm not familiar with the Gelato45's stretch. Looking at the rest of the gals,I am assuming The shorter cultivars are taking after their mom side of things as far as stretch or growth is concerned. I really have no idea tho.

I do think it matters that these were flowered from seed,so there's that. I don't know,but I assume I would get different growth & stretch if the gals had decent veg time.*shrug*


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> So,the one H.A.Og xChoc D is still growing thru stretch! I'm out of headroom and I don't wanna supercrop her


Squeeze main stem where you want height to be, with pliers if need be and bend her over, don’t worry, it’ll be ok, then support that top part of plant for a couple weeks and boom. You aren’t that far in. Trust me, plus I swear you get bigger buds, lol that’s why I did with that dragons blood x choc d I had. This was a four foot plant I took down to two feet, finished with 4 oz, 1/5 oz larf, bunch of trim and material. Just saying, I think you are good to bend her over and tie her down.looks good as always bud, cheers!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Tell me about it. Gotsta make due where I can. I had to separate the batches. Luckily one of the totes had some taller girls already in flower. I know yeild will suffer on those two,due to the light being raised for the new gals.
> The tall gal was super cropped not long after the pics. I may even super crop her again and the other,just to be able to bring the light down further.
> 
> Then again,I hate manipulating plant shape on bean runs. Woe is me.


I had a stretchy biker kush pheno in a headbanger run that I just tied down to my stakes to control height. It's a battle but a good one!! I feel your pain


----------



## Michigan man (Sep 29, 2019)

Have been reading though the forum for about a year purchased 91 Christmas and ssdd x jabba’s stash in January I popped 5 91 Christmas 4 female 1male i put them in the end of May kept the male put up and dusted a big bottom branch they Christmas trees on steroids I’ve been Trina to see how other ppls come out for comparison the 4 females were the same Phenos has any one found different phenos and any special phenos I shoul b looking for


----------



## Michigan man (Sep 29, 2019)

Hmmm I will post a bud pic later I’m new here I’m cool don’t know everything but do know quite a bit hope to engage in some knowledgeable conversations


----------



## Michigan man (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey useful can u give me the lowdown on the 91 Christmas specs like flowering time and anything else I may get need to know about this strain maybe a idea of when it might b done outside up here any info would b great


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Hey useful can u give me the lowdown on the 91 Christmas specs like flowering time and anything else I may get need to know about this strain maybe a idea of when it might b done outside up here any info would b great


Useful is gone for the week... Family situation...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Pain in the butt running plants at different heights. Short ones usually get shafted and they're usually the ones that shine in the bunch.


Had the same problem with that as well...


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 29, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Squeeze main stem where you want height to be, with pliers if need be and bend her over, don’t worry, it’ll be ok, then support that top part of plant for a couple weeks and boom. You aren’t that far in. Trust me, plus I swear you get bigger buds, lol that’s why I did with that dragons blood x choc d I had. This was a four foot plant I took down to two feet, finished with 4 oz, 1/5 oz larf, bunch of trim and material. Just saying, I think you are good to bend her over and tie her down.looks good as always bud, cheers! View attachment 4401306


I also super crop! Even during stretch. Gotta bend a lil further down cuz that too will take off in a week and it'll stuck out even more!

3 days since flip and I just had to do this myself to the untopped. Wish I could combine the stem smells from the CD x BOO  Chocolate covered oranges? Before & after shots


----------



## Michigan man (Sep 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful is gone for the week... Family situation...


Sry to here that maybe someone else might know


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 29, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Pain in the butt running plants at different heights. Short ones usually get shafted and they're usually the ones that shine in the bunch.


I usually either bend them or just cut them down to the good canopy height so that more of the plant can get the most efficient light


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 29, 2019)

blueberry i literally can't wait to do this with boo


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 29, 2019)

No 40 @Jmass420????


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 29, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> No 40 @Jmass420????


I don't have a 40 bag


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 29, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> I don't have a 40 bag


45 and 73 were my favs! You use RO water? I should invent a scratch and sniff app...looks yum!


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 29, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> 45 and 73 were my favs! You use RO water? I should invent a scratch and sniff app...looks yum!


I do use ro this was a very special plant super resinous smells like blueberry jam I'm due some new bags ill make sure they have a 45


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 29, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I also super crop! Even during stretch. Gotta bend a lil further down cuz that too will take off in a week and it'll stuck out even more!
> 
> 3 days since flip and I just had to do this myself to the untopped. Wish I could combine the stem smells from the CD x BOO  Chocolate covered oranges? Before & after shots
> 
> View attachment 4401412 View attachment 4401413


Strong looking plants!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 29, 2019)

A GG#4xCD sprog.
 

 


Just topped her to the 5th node... Short 
Fat Fanny!


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Strong looking plants!!!


Thank you kind sir and they look so damn sad after a foliar lol


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 29, 2019)

Does anyone have a good way to dry hash without a freeze dryer? I read hash is prone to mold if not dried properly, so I've been pressing it to about 1/16" (1.6 mm) thick and letting it air dry. It works, but I'm sure someone has a better way.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 30, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> A GG#4xCD sprog.
> View attachment 4401659
> 
> View attachment 4401660
> ...


That's a clone??? Looks good!!!


----------



## Beng01 (Sep 30, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Does anyone have a good way to dry hash without a freeze dryer? I read hash is prone to mold if not dried properly, so I've been pressing it to about 1/16" (1.6 mm) thick and letting it air dry. It works, but I'm sure someone has a better way.


Dont press it

Freeze large chunks and evenly microplane the frozen hash in thin layers onto parchment paper (best and cleanest choice imo) or cardboard depending how clean you want to be

Let it dry and collect, perfect dry powdery hash with no mold, globby chunks or bullshit -- store in airtight, no light container once its completely dried


----------



## Gingeroot (Sep 30, 2019)

Fun fact  Outta 85 Useful beans including freebies I've had 75 good ones! The ten were lost due to germ or runt fails. I'll take 88%


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's a clone??? Looks good!!!


Nope, and thanks!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 30, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Nope, and thanks!


DAMN that plant looks like its going to be a strong one!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 30, 2019)

Special delivery! Couldn’t resist grabbing some of these items glg found under the desk and behind the couch. Check in daily to see what pops up. They are still do inventory I believe. 

Now.....no more until @Useful Seeds drops the new, new


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 30, 2019)

Beng01 said:


> Dont press it
> 
> Freeze large chunks and evenly microplane the frozen hash in thin layers onto parchment paper (best and cleanest choice imo) or cardboard depending how clean you want to be
> 
> Let it dry and collect, perfect dry powdery hash with no mold, globby chunks or bullshit -- store in airtight, no light container once its completely dried


Thank you. I'll definitely try that next time I make hash.


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 1, 2019)

is anyone else having issues uploading images i sized to 2mp but sill wont...


----------



## Oblazer (Oct 1, 2019)

Just wondering if useful has ever made any blue dream S1 s? 

I just lost my BD cut this summer after about 8 years


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello,
A friend of mine start the growing and he will have limited space and resources for now, he will be able to grow 4 plant per session. I order him a pack of fem BOO x Appy super skunk at jbc, and from what i saw here, it's a great choice 
JBC send me a pack of chem 4 x blueberries freebies. I was wondering if it's reg or fem ? It's not specified and if it's reg he won't be able to do them, so i will keep them.


----------



## klx (Oct 2, 2019)

Finally got around to flowering a couple of GG#4 S1s. Only early days but one of the first to show frost, this was about day 19:


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 2, 2019)

4/10 Chem 91 x CD (shoulda scuffed em)
9/10 hAPPY BOOs
9/10 Chem Cookie Trips

Girls one week after flip are looking strong. Gonna do some lolippopin after stretch

nice lil useful perpetual goin now


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2019)

Chocolate diesel x fire cookies has maybe 10 days to go. This lower branch is packed with f2 seeds for me and my crew. Maybe a couple packs back to Useful. Full plant review plus smoke report coming.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello to all, I am back in the saddle. Looks like I have some serious catching up to do......lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello to all, I am back in the saddle. Looks like I have some serious catching up to do......lol.


 Be sure to check thru your PMs, amigo. I shot you one some days ago. No hurry at all. We'z all happy you're back.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello to all, I am back in the saddle. Looks like I have some serious catching up to do......lol.


Welcome back, hope all is well


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 2, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> Just wondering if useful has ever made any blue dream S1 s?
> 
> I just lost my BD cut this summer after about 8 years


I have not made any Blue Dream s1's......many folks have lost interest in the BD. I did make some Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel fems, that were throwing out some really fine ladies, but I am out of stock.



th6_s6t6nist said:


> Hello,
> A friend of mine start the growing and he will have limited space and resources for now, he will be able to grow 4 plant per session. I order him a pack of fem BOO x Appy super skunk at jbc, and from what i saw here, it's a great choice
> JBC send me a pack of chem 4 x blueberries freebies. I was wondering if it's reg or fem ? It's not specified and if it's reg he won't be able to do them, so i will keep them.


Thank you for the support !!!!! I do not have any info on that freebie as they didn't come from me.


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 2, 2019)

well wk 2 of veg just defoliated a little one looks funny but was shading undergrowth so we'll see i guess


----------



## Featherartist (Oct 3, 2019)

Medicinal based question here: Does anyone here deal with nerve pain? Is there a strain in Usefuls arsenal that has the potential to help? I know it all works different for different people. This is going to be a difficult winter and I should have asked long ago. So far, the free Landos Stash has been the most optimal... thank you to the person who donated the free seed! BOG is great but short lived. OC x CD doesn't really touch it, but I think I should have let it go an extra week. I haven't tried BOO yet, and Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash does pretty well too. I know it isn't about higher percentage of THC, it's a collaborative affect. I'm just poking for some Useful advice from a place of misery, my own misery. Trigeminal neuralgia is not very forgiving, but does go into remission. Currently awaiting my next break.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 3, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Medicinal based question here: Does anyone here deal with nerve pain? Is there a strain in Usefuls arsenal that has the potential to help? I know it all works different for different people. This is going to be a difficult winter and I should have asked long ago. So far, the free Landos Stash has been the most optimal... thank you to the person who donated the free seed! BOG is great but short lived. OC x CD doesn't really touch it, but I think I should have let it go an extra week. I haven't tried BOO yet, and Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash does pretty well too. I know it isn't about higher percentage of THC, it's a collaborative affect. I'm just poking for some Useful advice from a place of misery, my own misery. Trigeminal neuralgia is not very forgiving, but does go into remission. Currently awaiting my next break.


Hmmmmm, here's a paper (DOI: 10.1213/ANE.0000000000002110) on the cannabinoid system involving neuropathic pain which should be able to direct you in the right direction. I would recommend that if one strain doesn't work effectively, possibly try mixing two or three. With the idea being that the CB1&CB2 receptors act synergistically with your opioid receptors causing euphoria (the mu receptor if memory serves) w/o causing addictive side effects. When I have a little bit more time I can go into more detail.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Oct 3, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Medicinal based question here: Does anyone here deal with nerve pain? Is there a strain in Usefuls arsenal that has the potential to help? I know it all works different for different people. This is going to be a difficult winter and I should have asked long ago. So far, the free Landos Stash has been the most optimal... thank you to the person who donated the free seed! BOG is great but short lived. OC x CD doesn't really touch it, but I think I should have let it go an extra week. I haven't tried BOO yet, and Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash does pretty well too. I know it isn't about higher percentage of THC, it's a collaborative affect. I'm just poking for some Useful advice from a place of misery, my own misery. Trigeminal neuralgia is not very forgiving, but does go into remission. Currently awaiting my next break.


I'm not in the same boat as your nerve pain, although I probably in the same marina. 79 xmas freebie has been reliable as well as Mint Choc Trip for calming the signals in the evening. 
Outside of Useful's current line-up, Bodhi's Dragon Blood HP and Terpenado do wonders for inflammation and the static that comes from chronic pain. 
I do have a BOO and a BnO about halfway through flower on a first run and the show is not disappointing. Hope you find some magic in them beans, happy grows.


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 3, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> well wk 2 of veg just defoliated a little one looks funny but was shading undergrowth so we'll see i guess


Woah! That's two weeks from seed or a cut? What are you feeding them? I'm starting to think my LED panel is bunk.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 3, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Medicinal based question here: Does anyone here deal with nerve pain? Is there a strain in Usefuls arsenal that has the potential to help? I know it all works different for different people. This is going to be a difficult winter and I should have asked long ago. So far, the free Landos Stash has been the most optimal... thank you to the person who donated the free seed! BOG is great but short lived. OC x CD doesn't really touch it, but I think I should have let it go an extra week. I haven't tried BOO yet, and Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash does pretty well too. I know it isn't about higher percentage of THC, it's a collaborative affect. I'm just poking for some Useful advice from a place of misery, my own misery. Trigeminal neuralgia is not very forgiving, but does go into remission. Currently awaiting my next break.


I have no suggestions for ya, BUT, I see that @BobDylan'sBeard has suggested that 1979 Christmas Tree Bud and Mint Chocolate Trip helps him, and could possibly help you as well. Rather than you spending $$ to see if Mint Choc Trip would help you, I would like to gift you a pack or 2, and give you a pack or two of the Christmas Tree Bud as well. I have both available for ya, and would love to lend a hand.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 3, 2019)

OH yeah, something to look forward to, that i'm willin to tell ya about....lol. Chem Sour x SSCDH, one of THE most potent flowers that I have ever had the pleasure of inhaling. It will be an f2.5...haha. The f1 male is nice n frosty under 18/6 light schedule, the lady is an f2 and is very impressive as well. If ya want more info on this line, head over to ICMAG and take a look. It was originally made by a super cool cat named Phillthy. It was VERY limited, and I decided that this gem NEEDS to be preserved. 

Also while on my trip back home I ran into an old friend. His uncle was responsible for providing some of THE most stinky Skunk flowers in my home state. It was called Schuyler Skunk....sky-ler. We talked about the old times in the 70's and 80's.........long story short, I came home with a bunch of Schuyler Skunk seeds. I remember NOT bein able to go anywhere with this stuff on yer person without everyone knowing that ya had the goods. Sadly they were not stored properly, but I have plenty and am confident. How cool would it be for me to be able to bring back a lost gem????


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 3, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Medicinal based question here: Does anyone here deal with nerve pain? Is there a strain in Usefuls arsenal that has the potential to help? I know it all works different for different people. This is going to be a difficult winter and I should have asked long ago. So far, the free Landos Stash has been the most optimal... thank you to the person who donated the free seed! BOG is great but short lived. OC x CD doesn't really touch it, but I think I should have let it go an extra week. I haven't tried BOO yet, and Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash does pretty well too. I know it isn't about higher percentage of THC, it's a collaborative affect. I'm just poking for some Useful advice from a place of misery, my own misery. Trigeminal neuralgia is not very forgiving, but does go into remission. Currently awaiting my next break.


i have some pain issues and sleep issues aswell i use kratom but i got some cbd in the ground hoping it helps too.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 4, 2019)

Supercropped twice and she still grew back into the light...haha. She got a third supercropping.
The Gelato 45 × Choc D decided she wasn't done either.She got supercropped also.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OH yeah, something to look forward to, that i'm willin to tell ya about....lol. Chem Sour x SSCDH, one of THE most potent flowers that I have ever had the pleasure of inhaling. It will be an f2.5...haha. The f1 male is nice n frosty under 18/6 light schedule, the lady is an f2 and is very impressive as well. If ya want more info on this line, head over to ICMAG and take a look. It was originally made by a super cool cat named Phillthy. It was VERY limited, and I decided that this gem NEEDS to be preserved.
> 
> Also while on my trip back home I ran into an old friend. His uncle was responsible for providing some of THE most stinky Skunk flowers in my home state. It was called Schuyler Skunk....sky-ler. We talked about the old times in the 70's and 80's.........long story short, I came home with a bunch of Schuyler Skunk seeds. I remember NOT bein able to go anywhere with this stuff on yer person without everyone knowing that ya had the goods. Sadly they were not stored properly, but I have plenty and am confident. How cool would it be for me to be able to bring back a lost gem????


[........................... dirft's down memory lane with Useful ] Ah the good ol days when you where afraid to leave your house with it because everyone [Adult] knew it was on your person but fuck if you didn't take it with you anyways ! Bring it Back plz !


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 4, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Medicinal based question here: Does anyone here deal with nerve pain? Is there a strain in Usefuls arsenal that has the potential to help? I know it all works different for different people. This is going to be a difficult winter and I should have asked long ago. So far, the free Landos Stash has been the most optimal... thank you to the person who donated the free seed! BOG is great but short lived. OC x CD doesn't really touch it, but I think I should have let it go an extra week. I haven't tried BOO yet, and Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash does pretty well too. I know it isn't about higher percentage of THC, it's a collaborative affect. I'm just poking for some Useful advice from a place of misery, my own misery. Trigeminal neuralgia is not very forgiving, but does go into remission. Currently awaiting my next break.


I have an autoimmune disorder that effects the nerves in my arms and legs. I would grab the blackened oranges (blackjack x boo). Blackjack is great tasting and absolutely knocks out nerve pain. I also have found stardawg to be a great nerve pain reducer. As far as sleep, skywalker og has been a godsend. I hope you find some relief


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 4, 2019)

Just got the email from JBC saying I'm one of the three September raffle winners  Come to Poppa Poppem


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Supercropped twice and she still grew back into the light...haha. She got a third supercropping.
> The Gelato 45 × Choc D decided she wasn't done either.She got supercropped also.
> View attachment 4403346View attachment 4403347View attachment 4403348View attachment 4403349View attachment 4403350


Haha! I forgot to tie my crop tops down and they took off again to!


----------



## Featherartist (Oct 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hmmmmm, here's a paper (DOI: 10.1213/ANE.0000000000002110) on the cannabinoid system involving neuropathic pain which should be able to direct you in the right direction. I would recommend that if one strain doesn't work effectively, possibly try mixing two or three. With the idea being that the CB1&CB2 receptors act synergistically with your opioid receptors causing euphoria (the mu receptor if memory serves) w/o causing addictive side effects. When I have a little bit more time I can go into more detail.


I'm not a big fan of this article just because they used synthetics instead of cannabis, dronabinol, nabilone, nabiximols. I would be interested in more articles, or rather, personal experience about receptor site activation and longevity. I do not like opiods, never have. They dull the senses so much that you can hurt yourself because you can't feel the pain. This is how I converted my mother, The Nurse, who suffers from debilitating migraines. Yes, I had to wait for it to be legalized in our state and watch countless family members suffer and die. I swear, I come from a family of pain, which could be good because I have learned to live with it, for the most part. Cannabis allows me to know my limitations, the pain is still there, but not be bothered by the pain, still able to attain a certain level of daily activities. Barometric pressure changes are my biggest trigger. I want to pave the way...I have a grandbaby who has a 50% chance of having my condition, and her mother who needs to know we can live with this. 



BobDylan'sBeard said:


> I'm not in the same boat as your nerve pain, although I probably in the same marina. 79 xmas freebie has been reliable as well as Mint Choc Trip for calming the signals in the evening.
> Outside of Useful's current line-up, Bodhi's Dragon Blood HP and Terpenado do wonders for inflammation and the static that comes from chronic pain.
> I do have a BOO and a BnO about halfway through flower on a first run and the show is not disappointing. Hope you find some magic in them beans, happy grows.


Thank you so much for your response! My sister has the 79xmas freebie that she got when she purchased BOO! I'll have to give that a try. Keep me updated on how BOO and BnO work for you! Happy growing, my friend!



Useful Seeds said:


> I have no suggestions for ya, BUT, I see that @BobDylan'sBeard has suggested that 1979 Christmas Tree Bud and Mint Chocolate Trip helps him, and could possibly help you as well. Rather than you spending $$ to see if Mint Choc Trip would help you, I would like to gift you a pack or 2, and give you a pack or two of the Christmas Tree Bud as well. I have both available for ya, and would love to lend a hand.


Sis has the xmas freebie, I enlisted her as soon as it was legal! We were both on the ready for the BOO drop and both got a pack...but she got the freebie, all in the family, so we are good! You are seriously too kind Useful! I would love to try the Mint Choc Trip.



TevinJonson said:


> i have some pain issues and sleep issues aswell i use kratom but i got some cbd in the ground hoping it helps too.


Sis bought quite a few CBD strong strains...now she needs to grow them! I have not had any luck yet with higher CBD ratio in my flower, but then again, Oklahoma isn't testing all their product yet. It's hard to rationalize spending big $$$ on untested product that doesn't seem to do anything. No direct science here, it's not something I have had the ability to test over a period of time. I know that raw cannabis seriously helps with inflammation, but needs to be consumed daily for efficacy. Thank you for your thoughts and encouragment!



BigJonster said:


> I have an autoimmune disorder that effects the nerves in my arms and legs. I would grab the blackened oranges (blackjack x boo). Blackjack is great tasting and absolutely knocks out nerve pain. I also have found stardawg to be a great nerve pain reducer. As far as sleep, skywalker og has been a godsend. I hope you find some relief


I have had my eye on that one, thank you SO much for the confirmation!!! Blackened Oranges will be my next purchase! I did find my relief, you just handed it to me! The potential opens my heart and my mind. Now I'm off to spend the next 3 days with the lil birthday girl. Life continues! I love all of you and thank you for your kindness and support. Useful is more Useful than he knows!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello to all, I am back in the saddle. Looks like I have some serious catching up to do......lol.


Welcome back OG!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 4, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I'm not a big fan of this article just because they used synthetics instead of cannabis, dronabinol, nabilone, nabiximols. I would be interested in more articles, or rather, personal experience about receptor site activation and longevity. I do not like opiods, never have. They dull the senses so much that you can hurt yourself because you can't feel the pain. This is how I converted my mother, The Nurse, who suffers from debilitating migraines. Yes, I had to wait for it to be legalized in our state and watch countless family members suffer and die. I swear, I come from a family of pain, which could be good because I have learned to live with it, for the most part. Cannabis allows me to know my limitations, the pain is still there, but not be bothered by the pain, still able to attain a certain level of daily activities. Barometric pressure changes are my biggest trigger. I want to pave the way...I have a grandbaby who has a 50% chance of having my condition, and her mother who needs to know we can live with this.


Ill dive deeper into the lit for specific native type cannabinoids, see what I can dig up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2019)

Been out of the loop for a few... Forgot what day of the flip this is... GG4 X CD... 1 QB288...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2019)

MONEYBUSH... 1 QB100...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Been out of the loop for a few... Forgot what day of the flip this is... GG4 X CD... 1 QB288...View attachment 4403553


She supercropped herself!!!


----------



## Featherartist (Oct 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Ill dive deeper into the lit for specific native type cannabinoids, see what I can dig up.


I can't thank you enough! These articles are very helpful! Usefuls seeds are already in medical records and charts as treatment/therapy for Hereditary Angioedema as a bradykinin antagonist. We are paving the way for Native Americans, because those doctors are open minded right now. It is a start.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> She supercropped herself!!!View attachment 4403559


What's going on with the leaves?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Just got the email from JBC saying I'm one of the three September raffle winners  Come to Poppa Poppem


SWEET !!!!!! I'm really glad that someone active in our thread won!!!!! Congratulations 



Featherartist said:


> I would love to try the Mint Choc Trip.





Featherartist said:


> Blackened Oranges will be my next purchase!


I will be more than happy to send you both of those, shoot me a pm and I will ship em out on Monday.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET !!!!!! I'm really glad that someone active in our thread won!!!!! Congratulations


I feel like I won a major award lol and never grew or smoked any banana so I'm hyped! Are the chocolate covered strawberries Exotic F2’s?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I feel like I won a major award lol and never grew or smoked any banana so I'm hyped! Are the chocolate covered strawberries Exotic F2’s?


Yes, I hunted through a pile of f2's and found a very nice keeper. She is the gal I use for the Double Dipped Strawberries, I reversed her and made some s1's.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, I hunted through a pile of f2's and found a very nice keeper. She is the gal I use for the Double Dipped Strawberries, I reversed her and made some s1's.


I've been missing that DDS so this makes me wanna do a backflip and then smoke my pain away! These chocolate diesel S1s are beautiful funky thangs to!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 4, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I've been missing that DDS so this makes me wanna do a backflip and then smoke my pain away! These chocolate diesel S1s are beautiful funky thangs to!


Haha, glad you are happy. Once I get caught up with things I will be making a batch of Chocolate Covered Strawberry f3's.


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 4, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I'm not a big fan of this article just because they used synthetics instead of cannabis, dronabinol, nabilone, nabiximols. I would be interested in more articles, or rather, personal experience about receptor site activation and longevity. I do not like opiods, never have. They dull the senses so much that you can hurt yourself because you can't feel the pain. This is how I converted my mother, The Nurse, who suffers from debilitating migraines. Yes, I had to wait for it to be legalized in our state and watch countless family members suffer and die. I swear, I come from a family of pain, which could be good because I have learned to live with it, for the most part. Cannabis allows me to know my limitations, the pain is still there, but not be bothered by the pain, still able to attain a certain level of daily activities. Barometric pressure changes are my biggest trigger. I want to pave the way...I have a grandbaby who has a 50% chance of having my condition, and her mother who needs to know we can live with this.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your response! My sister has the 79xmas freebie that she got when she purchased BOO! I'll have to give that a try. Keep me updated on how BOO and BnO work for you! Happy growing, my friend!
> ...


try KRATOM if u haven't i take it instead of my 5mg hydrocodone lasts longer and feel less drunk i buy mine staxx on memorial dr if your in tulsa


----------



## pthobson (Oct 4, 2019)

Hell yeah Useful.


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 5, 2019)

Does anyone know where to get the Christmas tree bud seeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 5, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the Christmas tree bud seeds


If you are in the US, I could shoot ya a pack. Please PM me and we will get it done.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey Useful, you mind if I attempt to reverse BOO to get some female pollen to hit my Double Purple with? I had an idea to cross the two and make "some purple stuff" from the sunny D commercial. you know, an orangy purple smoke. lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey Useful, you mind if I attempt to reverse BOO to get some female pollen to hit my Double Purple with? I had an idea to cross the two and make "some purple stuff" from the sunny D commercial. you know, an orangy purple smoke. lol.


You have at it man, OR, I could make your life a lil easier, let me check the freezer, I THINK I have a lil bit of BOO pollen, I would rather you use that for your project, it's yours if I do. Yeah......you read that correctly.......lol.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 5, 2019)

So ughhh does anyone know where to get some Xmas tree beans  Maybe even crossed would be nice to lolollll! Sounds like Useful's already in the giving mood! Love the generosity! Gave my buddy a BOO cut today and he's like damn she already smells better than everything in my garden


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 5, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> So ughhh does anyone know where to get some Xmas tree beans  Maybe even crossed would be nice to lolollll! Sounds like Useful's already in the giving mood! Love the generosity! Gave my buddy a BOO cut today and he's like damn she already smells better than everything in my garden


I honestly have given away more packs over the years than I have ever sold. Ask around.........lol. Seriously, send me a PM and I will get a pack of the Christmas Tree Bud to ya.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I honestly have given away more packs over the years than I have ever sold. Ask around.........lol. Seriously, send me a PM and I will get a pack of the Christmas Tree Bud to ya.


LMAO I was bout to PM Jmass lol!! You're way too awesome man!


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> LMAO I was bout to PM Jmass lol!! You're way too awesome man!


Super generous guy you could have messaged me and I would definitely share


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 5, 2019)

Finished the oc x cd smells and tastes like oranges and chocolate hash with nice diesel after taste. Perfect expression of both parents. Have a gg4 x cd going this round cant wait


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 5, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> LMAO I was bout to PM Jmass lol!! You're way too awesome man!


hey I got you on these. I have 3 10 packs, i've only touched 1 so far, lemme do some of the passing on.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You have at it man, OR, I could make your life a lil easier, let me check the freezer, I THINK I have a lil bit of BOO pollen, I would rather you use that for your project, it's yours if I do. Yeah......you read that correctly.......lol.


damn, that would free up some time/space and allow me to keep moving on these fem/preservation projects I have in mind for pretty much all of your bodhi f2 freebies, dank s, apollo 11 (f4), dream beaver, ect. I'd appreciate that quite a bit, and lemme pass on one of my extra packs of Xmas tree bud to gingeroot instead.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 5, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Super generous guy you could have messaged me and I would definitely share


Stuff like that just ..just cant be beat. Team work, and sharing for the win !!!!!


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, that would free up some time/space and allow me to keep moving on these fem/preservation projects I have in mind for pretty much all of your bodhi f2 freebies, dank s, apollo 11 (f4), dream beaver, ect. I'd appreciate that quite a bit, and lemme pass on one of my extra packs of Xmas tree bud to gingeroot instead.


I checked the pollen stash, I DO have a small amount of BOO reversed pollen that I can send ya to make things a lil easier for ya. Pretty cool of you to offer up a pack of CTB to @Gingeroot ......this thread has turned into everything I wanted it to.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 5, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Stuff like that just ..just cant be beat. Team work, and sharing for the win !!!!!
> 
> I checked the pollen stash, I DO have a small amount of BOO reversed pollen that I can send ya to make things a lil easier for ya. Pretty cool of you to offer up a pack of CTB to @Gingeroot ......this thread has turned into everything I wanted it to.


oh absolutely! You've been too generous to me, I couldnt stand by and watch you offer up something I also have the ability to share, while you offer to share pollen with me! 

just popped my last 3 dank Sinatra tonight, have my colloidal silver solution made, hoping to jeebus to get a fem out of the 3. gonna make f3's and fem's with these I hope, and also maybe some "citrus crooner" or something of the sort.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 5, 2019)

When are the DDS S1's dropping?


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 5, 2019)

boo smelling just wonderful


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2019)

The Xmas x chocolate and chem d x chocolate give me daydreams. lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> When are the DDS S1's dropping?


If you mean CCS, I need to make another batch, I didn't get that many on the last go of it.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 6, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> I can't thank you enough! These articles are very helpful! Usefuls seeds are already in medical records and charts as treatment/therapy for Hereditary Angioedema as a bradykinin antagonist. We are paving the way for Native Americans, because those doctors are open minded right now. It is a start.


I was looking through a few papers these are the terps I would recommend to focus on for your quest... First, I would suggest looking into B-caryophyllene (10.1016/S0014-827X(01)01092-8) aka BCP. Its been shown to show analgesic effects as well as showing minor evidence of anti-inflammation and aiding with muscle spasms (one paper mentioned it but didn't divulge much further). The other major one I would look into is Linalool (10.1016/j.phymed.2008.08.001). It was shown to have a sedative effect as well as anti-muscle spasms (didn't specify the mechanism but probably reduces neurons firing w/o causing motor impairment). This leads me to believe that both Linalool and BCP could be used in conjunction to help reduce the symptoms of your nerve pain. As for a specific strain in which has both, as I said I'm unsure. But BCP is commonly found in black pepper so I assume strains that have that "spicy" smell and taste are most likely abundant in it. Linalool is found in quite a few places, and its odor is also spicy but has hints of lavender in it as well. Sorry, I couldn't give you a definitive answer, but perhaps if you find strains that have an abundance of one of each, then combining the two in a bowl; it should work (loosely applying simple pharmacokinetic theory). Perhaps also throw in a CBD strain as well for the trifecta? Hopefully, this is helpful; and potentially if I get a chance in the next few months I can do some more research on strains that have these terps in them in abundance and try a breeding project for you.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> If you mean CCS, I need to make another batch, I didn't get that many on the last go of it.


Yea,that's it. Autocorrect changed it to DDS. CCS isn't in my dictionary.....YET.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 7, 2019)

Useful you going to make anymore Chocolate Boo's ?


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 7, 2019)

So outta 10 BOOs I kept one particular pheno in veg due to her solid structure. She top'd and cloned well & just so happened to be the smelliest of the bunch. I'll be very happy if her cuts flower dankly...clones for everyone with this branchy momma 
Also kept 2 of each CD and BOO in 2 gallons just to see what I could yield from a small fabric pot in living soil. Shortest one is 25"and I'm hoping for 2 zips each


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 7, 2019)

I just read that


TWest65 said:


> What's going on with the leaves?


Wondering the same myself...


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 7, 2019)

boo showing fall colors overnight these girls seem to be maturing very quickly


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 7, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> So outta 10 BOOs I kept one particular pheno in veg due to her solid structure. She top'd and cloned well & just so happened to be the smelliest of the bunch. I'll be very happy if her cuts flower dankly...clones for everyone with this branchy momma View attachment 4404651
> Also kept 2 of each CD and BOO in 2 gallons just to see what I could yield from a small fabric pot in living soil. Shortest one is 25"and I'm hoping for 2 zips eachView attachment 4404687





Frank Nitty said:


> I just read that
> 
> Wondering the same myself...


Hoping its preventative maintenance and not PM.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 7, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Useful you going to make anymore Chocolate Boo's ?


I dont remember makin Chocolate Boo ????


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 7, 2019)

Chem Sour x SSCDH male,he smells like an electrical fire in a janitors cleaning closet......very strong,


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hoping its preventative maintenance and not PM.


My shits jizz on my leaves from these pretty BOO thangs...or perhaps just residue from foliar feeding


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 7, 2019)

Useful's Chem D x Chocolate Diesel at 52 days.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 7, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Useful's Chem D x Chocolate Diesel at 52 days.
> View attachment 4404963


That is a beautiful pic !!! You sure it's mine ??? LOL


----------



## tslonige (Oct 7, 2019)

Ever heard of Doug's Varin? I need a high THCv strain. Thank you and excuse me if I am off topic, I don't post very often.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I dont remember makin Chocolate Boo ????


ohh my bad ....  Well make it happen then plz !


----------



## blowerme (Oct 8, 2019)

Been following a few months, but recently finished reading all 300+ pages. Glad I found this. My current grow will be done in early December, and then I'll start some useful and sharing pics. Have a few questions 

Would love to get my hands on something banana. I remember reading that you were makin something, do you know when those will be ready?

Also are the dank Sinatra's done? I know that was a nu-be thing. But hope I didn't miss out.

And I've always wanted lucky charms and remember reading that you use to have those. Think those will be available for purchase again?

Thanks!


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 8, 2019)

first grow with boo these trichs are getting pretty close to what im usually looking for any advice or thoughts


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 8, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4405230first grow with boo these trichs are getting pretty close to what im usually looking for any advice or thoughts


I'd say if you got some good weather coming up go a hair longer


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 8, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I'd say if you got some good weather coming up go a hair longer


What blows my mind is 3 days ago i would have swore they still had a month left ive never seen such rapid change


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 8, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> What blows my mind is 3 days ago i would have swore they still had a month left ive never seen such rapid change


Must be the moon lol! Keep us posted on that giant orange!


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 8, 2019)

Recently ran a bunch of archive face off cross and few others, pie face had superb results a couple similar phenos


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 8, 2019)

tslonige said:


> Ever heard of Doug's Varin? I need a high THCv strain. Thank you and excuse me if I am off topic, I don't post very often.


I have heard of it it for sure, but I don't have it.


blowerme said:


> Been following a few months, but recently finished reading all 300+ pages. Glad I found this. My current grow will be done in early December, and then I'll start some useful and sharing pics. Have a few questions
> 
> Would love to get my hands on something banana. I remember reading that you were makin something, do you know when those will be ready?
> 
> ...


I will be making more Banana OG, just not sure as to when. I have lots of things goin on at the moment.

All out of the Dank Sinatra's f2's I believe, I will have to take a look in the vaults.

Here pretty soon I will be releasing Lucky Lime f2, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve. I also have plans to release in the future Lucky Lotus f3, White Lotus x Lucky Charms.


----------



## blowerme (Oct 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have heard of it it for sure, but I don't have it.
> 
> I will be making more Banana OG, just not sure as to when. I have lots of things goin on at the moment.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for the reply. Will be excited for those lucky charm crosses. And I thought I might be too late on the dank sinatras..


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 8, 2019)

Useful seeds got a mention about 5 minutes into The Dude Grows podcast.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 8, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Awesome thanks for the reply. Will be excited for those lucky charm crosses. And I thought I might be too late on the dank sinatras..


You're welcome, and thank you for your interest in Useful Seeds. I do have good news for ya, you are not too late. I said I would look, and I did. I have a pack of Dank Sinatra f2's.........please PM me and they will be yours. Yep, "Spread The Love" is not just a catchy slogan.


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 8, 2019)

2 Chem Cookie Trip seeds hit the water to join my current vegging plants. Going with a 3 week veg before flip in the hopes of a Christmas harvest


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 8, 2019)

4 gg4 x cd
4 oc x cd
4 chocolate sunset seeds getting popped tomorrow for the chocolate diesel off. I'll start an actual thread for it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 8, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> 4 gg4 x cd
> 4 oc x cd
> 4 chocolate sunset seeds getting popped tomorrow for the chocolate diesel off. I'll start an actual thread for it.


I certainly look forward to that thread!!!!. Thanks a BUNCH for the support.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 8, 2019)

3/3 dank sinatra's popped, hoping like hell for a M and F. gotta keep this shit preserved and around. F3's these would be then?


----------



## Featherartist (Oct 9, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I was looking through a few papers these are the terps I would recommend to focus on for your quest... First, I would suggest looking into B-caryophyllene (10.1016/S0014-827X(01)01092-8) aka BCP. Its been shown to show analgesic effects as well as showing minor evidence of anti-inflammation and aiding with muscle spasms (one paper mentioned it but didn't divulge much further). The other major one I would look into is Linalool (10.1016/j.phymed.2008.08.001). It was shown to have a sedative effect as well as anti-muscle spasms (didn't specify the mechanism but probably reduces neurons firing w/o causing motor impairment). This leads me to believe that both Linalool and BCP could be used in conjunction to help reduce the symptoms of your nerve pain. As for a specific strain in which has both, as I said I'm unsure. But BCP is commonly found in black pepper so I assume strains that have that "spicy" smell and taste are most likely abundant in it. Linalool is found in quite a few places, and its odor is also spicy but has hints of lavender in it as well. Sorry, I couldn't give you a definitive answer, but perhaps if you find strains that have an abundance of one of each, then combining the two in a bowl; it should work (loosely applying simple pharmacokinetic theory). Perhaps also throw in a CBD strain as well for the trifecta? Hopefully, this is helpful; and potentially if I get a chance in the next few months I can do some more research on strains that have these terps in them in abundance and try a breeding project for you.


THIS IS GREAT!!! I seriously cannot thank you enough. Thank you to infinity!


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 9, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> THIS IS GREAT!!! I seriously cannot thank you enough. Thank you to infinity!


No worries; I try to help when I can.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 9, 2019)

I’d say the chocolate diesel x fire cookies killed it outside this year. Seemed to be PM resistant and had no Bud rot. She went 68 days in a 35 gallon with promix. Cannot wait to hunt the f2’s. The smells are doughy, chem, with very slight floral. She will likely change a bit during cure. Seems complex.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 9, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4405678
> I’d say the chocolate diesel x fire cookies killed it outside this year. Seemed to be PM resistant and had no Bud rot. She went 68 days in a 35 gallon with promix. Cannot wait to hunt the f2’s. The smells are doughy, chem, with very slight floral. She will likely change a bit during cure. Seems complex.


 NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 9, 2019)

My major reward arrived!!!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 9, 2019)

So I put in another order from JBC, ordered a pack of Choc d x ChemDog 91 SVKA, as well as Choc d x orange cookies. Gonna pop 4 of the Choc d x chem as soon as my new light gets in. 
Curious, is there anywhere I can pick up the chem d x banana from?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 9, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> My major reward arrived!!!View attachment 4405759


I had envisioned yer MAJOR award to look something like this, I reckon the seed packs will do.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 9, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I had envisioned yer MAJOR award to look something like this, I reckon the seed packs will do.
> View attachment 4405789


That's exactly where I was going with it lmfao! Hopefully they have stems that aren't that fraj-eeli


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 9, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> That's exactly where I was going with it lmfao! Hopefully they have stems that aren't that fraj-eeli


Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 9, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4405678
> I’d say the chocolate diesel x fire cookies killed it outside this year. Seemed to be PM resistant and had no Bud rot. She went 68 days in a 35 gallon with promix. Cannot wait to hunt the f2’s. The smells are doughy, chem, with very slight floral. She will likely change a bit during cure. Seems complex.


ever do it inside? I'm just about to throw one in flower, and I also just hit one with HAOGxSSDD pollen. 

edit: damn completly for got to say it looks awesome, by the way!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 9, 2019)

oh I harvested one of those FIre OG F2's, I dont know if its the strain itself or something but it smells straight jalapano. Like, burns your nose with a peppery/almost chemically burn. really interesting. cant wait to give it a smoke.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 10, 2019)

Don't know what to do about the leaves but the girl is still doing her thing!!! Drinking water like crazy!!! GG4 X CD...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 10, 2019)

MONEYBUSH... Leaves aren't as bad as the GG4 X CD... Can't wait to see it at the end!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't know what to do about the leaves but the girl is still doing her thing!!! Drinking water like crazy!!! GG4 X CD...View attachment 4406053


She could probably stand a good trimming,but she's spaced out really good so I may just let her go... How's everyone doing these days??? Birthday on Sunday!!! 51!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 10, 2019)

boo today


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ever do it inside? I'm just about to throw one in flower, and I also just hit one with HAOGxSSDD pollen.
> 
> edit: damn completly for got to say it looks awesome, by the way!


Thanks! I haven’t run her inside yet. I usually get stronger terps / flavors from my setups inside based on past experience. If that is the case this lady will be hot hot. I ended up with about 15 spears 20in long like that one. Def a yielder.

I have her sister and some chem cookie trip ready to flip soon. I have a feeling the sister may be even better than this one. The chem cookie trip also look pretty tight. I’ll report what I find.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope they're done stretching cuz I can't raise the light anymore! I'd say both the CD and BOO stretch 2-2.5x No light even getting passed the green canopy and I'm not snipping anything this time.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'll be having some fun... Of my Useful gear, I have 3 of 3 female Sour Strawberry Gelato's, and 3 of 3 female Ancient OG x Tranquil Elephantizer's. The single Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel is a female too, of course. 6 of my other plants are also female, so I may have a space issue very soon. But in the meantime, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 10, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I'll be having some fun... Of my Useful gear, I have 3 of 3 female Sour Strawberry Gelato's, and 3 of 3 female Ancient OG x Tranquil Elephantizer's. The single Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel is a female too, of course. 6 of my other plants are also female, so I may have a space issue very soon. But in the meantime, I couldn't be happier.


Blue Dream... crossed with chocolate diesel?? How did I not know this existed lol. I bet that will be fire. I’ve got a few good hybrids from him, and all of his s1 varieties too, but now I’ve got two strains I gotta find, one of his banana strains and this BDxCD now.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 11, 2019)

Woah been busy with outdoor harvest and indoor , forgot about RIU. 
It looks different.!! 

To much Useful news to catch up on, woahhh


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 11, 2019)

a Huge thank you to useful the most generous down to earth breeder i have had the pleasure of dealing with


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 11, 2019)

I got a seeded up lady coming down in the next 7-10 days that I hope to gift to @Useful Seeds if he would like to pif to us filthy useful animals. 

I took a Orange Cookies x Sunshine Daydream dad (m) and smacked my keeper mom of Karma's Biker X Raskal's Fire OG selected pheno. I plan on keeping 25ish beans to play with but totally up to the discretion of Useful. 

Knockd up she reeks of a fresh lemon zest with lots of fuel and musk. Should be fun in the fire~ 

BrewerT


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 11, 2019)

Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve, 10% amber trichs at 52 days. Smells of citrus/lime with some spice


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 11, 2019)

Do you have any pics of your Stardawg mom & dad for the F3s? I just placed an order at GLG and was pleasantly surprised to grab those as the freebie.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 11, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Do you have any pics of your Stardawg mom & dad for the F3s? I just placed an order at GLG and was pleasantly surprised to grab those as the freebie.


My apologies, I do not. But I can tell you that some very nice ladies have been found in those f3's. Very nice freebies for sure. Happy growing, and thanks a bunch for the support.


----------



## Paradoximity (Oct 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4400086 Fire OG f2



Hey RBJF, first off nice trich-stacking on those Fire OG F2's, and I'm sure you already mentioned it probably overlooked but are your Fire OG's from OG Raskals old stock by chance? I happen to have some WhiteFireOG from OG Raskals old stock and wow they're fire to the extreme- takes a little bit to dial in as they can be finicky but dankovich to the max. Anyways nice looking F2's and was curious as to what your next step is from here bud? 
Appreciate your time bud,
P


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 11, 2019)

Chopped this bb/choc last night. It got really close to the light which caused the foxtailing and throwing of the pistils til the end,imo. Nice, big, solid tops. Smelled heavily of lemon during grow, almost sickly, which mellowed to a candy like aroma towards the end. Awesome yielder


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 11, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Chopped this bb/choc last night. It got really close to the light which caused the foxtailing and throwing of the pistils til the end,imo. Nice, big, solid tops. Smelled heavily of lemon during grow, almost sickly, which mellowed to a candy like aroma towards the end. Awesome yielder
> View attachment 4406638View attachment 4406640


SWEET!!! JBCSeeds just placed an order for the Blueberries n Chocolate fems, I didn't get as many as I wanted, so the supply will be limited.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds, any solid purples in the works or in the freezer by chance? Im wanting to give one of your purples or cheeses a shot!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 12, 2019)

Paradoximity said:


> Hey RBJF, first off nice trich-stacking on those Fire OG F2's, and I'm sure you already mentioned it probably overlooked but are your Fire OG's from OG Raskals old stock by chance? I happen to have some WhiteFireOG from OG Raskals old stock and wow they're fire to the extreme- takes a little bit to dial in as they can be finicky but dankovich to the max. Anyways nice looking F2's and was curious as to what your next step is from here bud?
> Appreciate your time bud,
> P


sorry man no clue, I just recieved them from some order a while back, all I know about them is that they are F2's from Useful. he may be able to chime in and tell us more


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, any solid purples in the works or in the freezer by chance? Im wanting to give one of your purples or cheeses a shot!


DC Seed Exchange and Great Lakes Genetics both have Purple Chocolate in stock. Buckeye Purple x Chocolate Trip. This is one of the less purple ladies that has been found.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> sorry man no clue, I just recieved them from some order a while back, all I know about them is that they are F2's from Useful. he may be able to chime in and tell us more


Yes, the Fire OG f2's were made from original Raskal stock.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> DC Seed Exchange and Great Lakes Genetics both have Purple Chocolate in stock. Buckeye Purple x Chocolate Trip. This is one of the less purple ladies that has been found.
> View attachment 4406952


I have been curious about her, do you have any growers notes on her by chance; such as the odor, grow time and shape?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I have been curious about her, do you have any growers notes on her by chance; such as the odor, grow time and shape?


I grew out two, with varying amounts of purple. Mine had a rotten funyuns odor, sounds odd but was really nice. Both were flowered small and were single cola dominate with some decent lower branches. With more veg I think they would fill out nicely. I don't count exact flower time anymore, but they were in the average realm. I found them to be a very nice change from all the Og, Chem and Cookie combo's floating around and I am looking forward to running some more later on this winter.


----------



## Paradoximity (Oct 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, the Fire OG f2's were made from original Raskal stock.


Right on! Appreciate the clarification RBJF & Useful Seeds. 
I really did enjoy a lot of OG Raskals stock, especially his White Fire OG/WhiteFire/WiFi... Actually still have one last bean left, inside original matchbook with small plastic/foam flat cylinder each (7) FEMS I believe were stored, from an attitude order from like 2011-2012 on ice. Truly hoping scarifying will suffice cause if not I might just say the hell with it GA3 the sucker just to induce a taproot-but later lead to elongated growth.
If I didn't change it, my tiny avatar nug pic is OG Raskals White Fire that my kid brother took from his android phone, which was exponentially much much better than my iPhone camera then, 7+ years ago... So all in all not a bad photo.
P


----------



## Paradoximity (Oct 12, 2019)

Yep it was, or is WiFi... some popcorn nuggage since the rest of them, minus 1 pheno being barrel-like, were the spade-shaped structures pretty much like fox-tailing bud solid as a rock and though not as finicky as straight Fire OG, they still took some taming to dial-in with both my DWC buckets and my my organically amalgamated mixture in SuperRoots AirPots #5 (green bottoms).
P


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I have been curious about her, do you have any growers notes on her by chance; such as the odor, grow time and shape?


I do not, descriptions are lacking on IG, thanks to @Rivendell for stopping by and giving input.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> I'm not in the same boat as your nerve pain, although I probably in the same marina. 79 xmas freebie has been reliable as well as Mint Choc Trip for calming the signals in the evening.
> Outside of Useful's current line-up, Bodhi's Dragon Blood HP and Terpenado do wonders for inflammation and the static that comes from chronic pain.
> I do have a BOO and a BnO about halfway through flower on a first run and the show is not disappointing. Hope you find some magic in them beans, happy grows.


I was going to suggest the Christmas tree bud. Cheers man


----------



## diggs99 (Oct 13, 2019)

Smoke report update on the Blueberries and Chocolate.


The longer it sits in the jars the better it gets. I'm sure this goes for most strains. The taste and smell are really pungent and strong, gets lots of compliments when sharing.

The high is still the same obv, good day time smoke, get shit done weed.

Very strong blueberry smell and taste. It's becoming a fan favourite around my circle of smoking bros


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 13, 2019)

start of wk 3 of flower


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 13, 2019)

GG#4 x Choc D, just gave her another topping.


TC testers are all down, and having a little cure. Try to get a report up this week.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 14, 2019)

I have a feeling I missed the CCS S1's. My lurking skills have diminished substantially.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have a feeling I missed the CCS S1's. My lurking skills have diminished substantially.


I got lucky in the raffle but he's making f3's if my short fried memory serves me right


----------



## pthobson (Oct 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have a feeling I missed the CCS S1's. My lurking skills have diminished substantially.


No you haven’t cob. I’ve been lurking daily lol. He just sent out a few packs for giveaway contest. He’s still working for the f3 and s1s for a release I believe.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 15, 2019)

Paradoximity said:


> Hey RBJF, first off nice trich-stacking on those Fire OG F2's, and I'm sure you already mentioned it probably overlooked but are your Fire OG's from OG Raskals old stock by chance? I happen to have some WhiteFireOG from OG Raskals old stock and wow they're fire to the extreme- takes a little bit to dial in as they can be finicky but dankovich to the max. Anyways nice looking F2's and was curious as to what your next step is from here bud?
> Appreciate your time bud,
> P


Gonna hit a fire OG clone with some BOO pollen  flamin' oranges.


----------



## Kngdavid92 (Oct 15, 2019)

Useful Double dipped strawberries planted 09/21/2019 and 09/27/2019 great quality seeds every seed I planted sprouted


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Gonna hit a fire OG clone with some BOO pollen  flamin' oranges.


Add in mr nice's shit to that mix and it could be a flaming bag of shit! But so much better than the kind kids leave on your porch at Halloween


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2019)

My grin is a shit eater right about now!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Add in mr nice's shit to that mix and it could be a flaming bag of shit! But so much better than the kind kids leave on your porch at Halloween


Bwahahahahahahahaha!!! Good one !!!!



colocowboy said:


> My grin is a shit eater right about now!


LOL


----------



## blowerme (Oct 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve, 10% amber trichs at 52 days. Smells of citrus/lime with some spice
> View attachment 4406563View attachment 4406564


Can not wait for this


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 16, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Can not wait for this


what percent do you let turn amber


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2019)

For future reference: What would be a good useful strain to be my first from Useful Seeds? Free from intersex.

My tastes run toward Space Monkey, Secret Chief from Bodhi, Northern Skunk from Peak and maybe Greenpoint Black Gold or California Cannon.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> For future reference: What would be a good useful strain to be my first from Useful Seeds? * Free from intersex.*
> 
> My tastes run toward Space Monkey, Secret Chief from Bodhi, Northern Skunk from Peak and maybe Greenpoint Black Gold or California Cannon.


Good evening, man.
=]

You shouldn't have stability issues with any of Useful's gear.


I would suggest Chocolate Diesel S1's and if you enjoy fruity flavors, I highly recommend Bag of Oranges ("Boo").

Welcome to the Useful fam!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

It's about to go DOWN!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4409027
> It's about to go DOWN!!!


There you are !!! Was wonderin what you were up to. Lookin at that area, first thing that comes to mind is a dehumidifier. Nice spot though !!!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> For future reference: What would be a good useful strain to be my first from Useful Seeds? Free from intersex.
> 
> My tastes run toward Space Monkey, Secret Chief from Bodhi, Northern Skunk from Peak and maybe Greenpoint Black Gold or California Cannon.


Hey bud, welcome. Let me recommend Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel to you. I know you like secret chief for that "sit on you" feeling, and I honestly get the same sort of "brain dead glue to the couch" feeling with that one. Plus, if you get an orange leaner, it tastes amazing. The chocolate leaners I think provide a little more, but damned if the orange isnt a household bedtime favorite. 

Skunks n Pine was great too. Xmas tree bud pretty much but just with that awesome ASS structure and yield. Smells like a lime christmas tree with a little bit of fresh tennis balls. 

Got a seeded Fire cookies x chocolate diesel going, and its absolutely frosty. Looks like its gonna be killer for sure, glad I have a few clones to floewr out as well. 

hit me up for any more suggestions, I have grown more but i am high and cleaning the home and not remembering everything.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2019)

not had a bad batch of Useful yet. I just killed some ChemD x Banana Kush fems and I did shed a tear. I put the rest back up, lol. I love the ChemD x ChocD, and the ChocD by itself. Said it before and again, his cut of that Choc D is special for sure.


----------



## deej2 (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4409027
> It's about to go DOWN!!!


It puts the lotion in the basket. It does this whenever it's told.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

deej2 said:


> It puts the lotion in the basket. It does this whenever it's told.


It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again... oh yes she will precious!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> There you are !!! Was wonderin what you were up to. Lookin at that area, first thing that comes to mind is a dehumidifier. Nice spot though !!!!!


You are so right about that humi!!! Im gonna make it work... I've been trying to get this spot together on a spur of the moment type thing... Still have these though...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> not had a bad batch of Useful yet. I just killed some ChemD x Banana Kush fems and I did shed a tear. I put the rest back up, lol. I love the ChemD x ChocD, and the ChocD by itself. Said it before and again, his cut of that Choc D is special for sure.


Thanks a bunch @Bodyne !!!! I have been workin on something in the background, a BUNCH of folks have been lookin for a sour leaner, chocolate leaner ect in the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I keep tellin you folks that I have projects goin on in the background that I want to reveal when they are ready. SO, with that said, I will be releasing Chocolate Diesel F3 regs, that way you all will have the ability to not only make your own selections, but also have the ability to make more seed and continue this line. I am doing an open pollination, only culling the weak ones. Also, I thought about the price point, I decided to keep it at my usual price.....$60.00 retail, that way you can maybe get a couple few packs and go on a serious hunt.

Furthermore, for those that prefer fems, I will continue to make Chocolate Diesel s1's, but I feel the need to offer the line in regular form as well. Yeah, there is my Useful update. Not gonna tell ya what my F4 release that will be available next month..............line work is alive and well. And I sincerely appreciate everyone's support.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello youall I’m still lurking but I’m about to start a fire as you can see haha


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2019)

First run of Useffuls gear. 5 outta 5 OC x CD. All strong and healthy 6 days old. I wanted DDS but this was my second choice. Running them with some Space Monkey and my own chuck of Super Silver Hashplant x Headbanger. Just finished my first 5 Hashbangers. What a cross!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Hello youall I’m still lurking but I’m about to start a fire as you can see haha


WHOA !!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> First run of Useffuls gear. 5 outta 5 OC x CD. All strong and healthy 6 days old. I wanted DDS but this was my second choice. Running them with some Space Monkey and my own chuck of Super Silver Hashplant x Headbanger. Just finished my first 5 Hashbangers. What a cross!!


SWEET!!!! Thank you for the support. I have this strange feeling that folks shy away from my seeds because they are affordable. That is all I will say about that.


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 16, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Hello youall I’m still lurking but I’m about to start a fire as you can see haha


I betcha those orange cookies x phantom cookies are off the hook


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!!! Thank you for the support. I have this strange feeling that folks shy away from my seeds because they are affordable. That is all I will say about that.


I learned some time ago that the most expensive isn't usually the best. Lots of solid reports on here and you are a great guy.

This is also my first run of feminized seeds. So far their doing great.
Side by side of space monkey on left and OC x CD on right


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch @Bodyne !!!! I have been workin on something in the background, a BUNCH of folks have been lookin for a sour leaner, chocolate leaner ect in the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I keep tellin you folks that I have projects goin on in the background that I want to reveal when they are ready. SO, with that said, I will be releasing Chocolate Diesel F3 regs, that way you all will have the ability to not only make your own selections, but also have the ability to make more seed and continue this line. I am doing an open pollination, only culling the weak ones. Also, I thought about the price point, I decided to keep it at my usual price.....$60.00 retail, that way you can maybe get a couple few packs and go on a serious hunt.
> 
> Furthermore, for those that prefer fems, I will continue to make Chocolate Diesel s1's, but I feel the need to offer the line in regular form as well. Yeah, there is my Useful update. Not gonna tell ya what my F4 release that will be available next month..............line work is alive and well. And I sincerely appreciate everyone's support.


Would be pretty cool if it was fpog.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Would be pretty cool if it was fpog.


All I can say is, that is on the list as well. I need a bigger boat.......lol.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch @Bodyne !!!! I have been workin on something in the background, a BUNCH of folks have been lookin for a sour leaner, chocolate leaner ect in the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I keep tellin you folks that I have projects goin on in the background that I want to reveal when they are ready. SO, with that said, I will be releasing Chocolate Diesel F3 regs, that way you all will have the ability to not only make your own selections, but also have the ability to make more seed and continue this line. I am doing an open pollination, only culling the weak ones. Also, I thought about the price point, I decided to keep it at my usual price.....$60.00 retail, that way you can maybe get a couple few packs and go on a serious hunt.
> 
> Furthermore, for those that prefer fems, I will continue to make Chocolate Diesel s1's, but I feel the need to offer the line in regular form as well. Yeah, there is my Useful update. Not gonna tell ya what my F4 release that will be available next month..............line work is alive and well. And I sincerely appreciate everyone's support.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch @Bodyne !!!! I have been workin on something in the background, a BUNCH of folks have been lookin for a sour leaner, chocolate leaner ect in the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I keep tellin you folks that I have projects goin on in the background that I want to reveal when they are ready. SO, with that said, I will be releasing Chocolate Diesel F3 regs, that way you all will have the ability to not only make your own selections, but also have the ability to make more seed and continue this line. I am doing an open pollination, only culling the weak ones. Also, I thought about the price point, I decided to keep it at my usual price.....$60.00 retail, that way you can maybe get a couple few packs and go on a serious hunt.
> 
> Furthermore, for those that prefer fems, I will continue to make Chocolate Diesel s1's, but I feel the need to offer the line in regular form as well. Yeah, there is my Useful update. Not gonna tell ya what my F4 release that will be available next month..............line work is alive and well. And I sincerely appreciate everyone's support.


I HATE having been out of the loop for so long!!! Six months killed EVERYTHING for me grow wise!!! So much good stuff from you and I'm missing


Frank Nitty said:


> You are so right about that humi!!! Im gonna make it work... I've been trying to get this spot together on a spur of the moment type thing... Still have these though...View attachment 4409063


That GG4 X CD on the right is tall as hell!!!


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!!! Thank you for the support. I have this strange feeling that folks shy away from my seeds because they are affordable. That is all I will say about that.


Some may, but there are a ton of us working class types that are super thankful that you do what you do.


----------



## herbfanatic (Oct 17, 2019)

Howdy fellow Useful growers! Just thought I would drop by and share what I'm doing right now...here are some 30 day old (yes, you read that correctly) OC x CD from seed. These are easily the most vigorous and smelly plants I've ever grown. They've been topped just once and vegged into bushes because my grow tent is only 5 ft high and I'd prefer them not to outgrow their space. Look forward to seeing what they do! Thanks to all for the great read, just finished getting caught up with the thread. Big thanks to Useful for making all happen. Much love yall.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 17, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Some may, but there are a ton of us working class types that are super thankful that you do what you do.


Thank you !!!!


herbfanatic said:


> Howdy fellow Useful growers! Just thought I would drop by and share what I'm doing right now...here are some 30 day old (yes, you read that correctly) OC x CD from seed. These are easily the most vigorous and smelly plants I've ever grown. They've been topped just once and vegged into bushes because my grow tent is only 5 ft high and I'd prefer them not to outgrow their space. Look forward to seeing what they do! Thanks to all for the great read, just finished getting caught up with the thread. Big thanks to Useful for making all happen. Much love yall.
> 
> View attachment 4409283View attachment 4409284


 Whoa !!!!! Those gals look amazing for 30 days. Welcome to the thread, and thanks a bunch for the support.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Some may, but there are a ton of us working class types that are super thankful that you do what you do.


One of my first interactions with Useful the man was already offering me testers of his BOO before it was even called boo. We were talking orange strains and useful offered up some beans. Unfortunately at the time I couldn't run them but I never forgot the generosity. I try to plug useful and the other guys here on riu chucking anytime I see people asking for reliable gear.

Long story short, Useful is a stand up dude and I'll always recommend his work! Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 17, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Some may, but there are a ton of us working class types that are super thankful that you do what you do.


Aye,aye!!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 17, 2019)

Always reppin Useful gear. A genuine person with solid genetics and affordable prices vended at reputable banks. Its been nothing but terps and fire with anything I've run from him.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 17, 2019)

You all are too kind, thanks sooo much for the support. Really heartfelt stuff. Now someone post a plant pic......lol.


----------



## pthobson (Oct 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You all are too kind, thanks sooo much for the support. Really heartfelt stuff. Now someone post a plant pic......lol.


plant pic
Tranquility


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 17, 2019)

@Jmass420 You harvest that biggin' of a BOO yet?! I like me the thick ones and can't wait to see her. 

Anywho, my flower room smells like chocolate covered oranges and it's driving me insane!!! 

And no exaggeration, idk what seedling smells like dirty diaper (thought I left one in my trash lol) but damn there's gotta be something dangerous in these chem x cd, appy x boo, or chem cookie trips...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 17, 2019)

pthobson said:


> plant pic
> Tranquility View attachment 4409446View attachment 4409445


GOOD GOLLY !!!!! Just beautiful....



Gingeroot said:


> @Jmass420 You harvest that biggin' of a BOO yet?! I like me the thick ones and can't wait to see her.
> 
> Anywho, my flower room smells like chocolate covered oranges and it's driving me insane!!!
> 
> And no exaggeration, idk what seedling smells like dirty diaper (thought I left one in my trash lol) but damn there's gotta be something dangerous in these chem x cd, appy x boo, or chem cookie trips...View attachment 4409449


Very nice n healthy group ya got there !!!!!


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch @Bodyne !!!! I have been workin on something in the background, a BUNCH of folks have been lookin for a sour leaner, chocolate leaner ect in the Chocolate Diesel s1's. I keep tellin you folks that I have projects goin on in the background that I want to reveal when they are ready. SO, with that said, I will be releasing Chocolate Diesel F3 regs, that way you all will have the ability to not only make your own selections, but also have the ability to make more seed and continue this line. I am doing an open pollination, only culling the weak ones. Also, I thought about the price point, I decided to keep it at my usual price.....$60.00 retail, that way you can maybe get a couple few packs and go on a serious hunt.
> 
> Furthermore, for those that prefer fems, I will continue to make Chocolate Diesel s1's, but I feel the need to offer the line in regular form as well. Yeah, there is my Useful update. Not gonna tell ya what my F4 release that will be available next month..............line work is alive and well. And I sincerely appreciate everyone's support.


I'm very curious about how an F3 will give you a bigger selection poll? Please correct me if my knowledge on this subject is limited. Isn't a S1 fem group of plants going to show a variety of phenotypic offspring the same as an F3 reg seed? Again ,please excuse my ignorance


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 17, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I'm very curious about how an F3 will give you a bigger selection poll? Please correct me if my knowledge on this subject is limited. Isn't a S1 fem group of plants going to show a variety of phenotypic offspring the same as an F3 reg seed? Again ,please excuse my ignorance


Strength in numbers my friend. Example..12 males pollinating 16 females in the Chocolate Diesel line will for sure give you more phenos to select from than an s1 made from the original f1.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 18, 2019)

It’s the fiiiya!!! Fire OG F2


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 18, 2019)

has anyone grown Chocolate Sunset yet?


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 18, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> @Jmass420 You harvest that biggin' of a BOO yet?! I like me the thick ones and can't wait to see her.
> 
> Anywho, my flower room smells like chocolate covered oranges and it's driving me insane!!!
> 
> And no exaggeration, idk what seedling smells like dirty diaper (thought I left one in my trash lol) but damn there's gotta be something dangerous in these chem x cd, appy x boo, or chem cookie trips...View attachment 4409449


Yes sir they've been hanging about 5 days now they're seriously rock hard buds ive sampled a few smaller buds tastes just like the smell very good energizing smoke just be careful because the buzz keeps coming for a while after you quit smoking ill get some pics up after they're finished hanging


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 18, 2019)

Fresh drop at JBCSeeds of Blueberries n Chocolate is live. Some folks wanted a heads up when they dropped, here ya go.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 18, 2019)

I wish there was a "buy random regs" or "buy random fems" button on JBC because its harder to choose beans than it is to pick out a slice of pizza in the slice line when i'm high as hell. I mean this in a Useful's page specific way.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 18, 2019)

2/4 females Chocolate n Pine! Please someone tell me this is gonna taste like my fav ice cream flavor!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 18, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> 2/4 females Chocolate n Pine! Please someone tell me this is gonna taste like my fav ice cream flavor!


mmmm pine flavored ice cream


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mmmm pine flavored ice cream


Lmao!!! Call me woody woodpecker! I'm hoping for more of a mint chocolate chip type deal lol


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 18, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> has anyone grown Chocolate Sunset yet?


I just popped 4 of them


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 18, 2019)

So I haven’t seen this in person before and maybe it’s not but thinking i see balls like 5 weeks into flower ?


That’s the tranq choc tester^

then these are DDS, Chem cookie trip from same room same RDWC. they seem to be ball-less/seed-lees


Something I did to trigger that?

Or is it nothing? I feel like i see seeds?

“nanners”?

What do i do next? pick the seeds as i go? pull plant? let it ride and pull seeds at trim time ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2019)

That 4th pic the one you labeled tran choc tester, definitely has a seed forming in her. She's prego


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That 4th pic the one you labeled tran choc tester, definitely has a seed forming in her. She's prego


What’s my next move


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 19, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> has anyone grown Chocolate Sunset yet?


Sometimes I feel like a motherless child!!!Hahaha!!! I am soooooo out of the loop...


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> What’s my next move


Ride it out and pull seeds at harvest. Cross fingers there aren’t 2 thousand.

If there are 2 k seeds do like cookie fam and release them as candy rain. J/k.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Ride it out and pull seeds at harvest. Cross fingers there aren’t 2 thousand.
> 
> If there are 2 k seeds do like cookie fam and release them as candy rain. J/k.


10-4.

Is this a hermie? Did it get pollinated from me leaving a male in there too long? Can it pollinate others ?
Would the seeds even be viable ?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 19, 2019)

If you had a male release pollen then that might be your source, if you didn't have a male pop, it's a hermi. If it's a hermi and it is still spitting pollen, it will continue to make seeds. Viability depends on how they were created and your testicular fortitude for planting a few to see what you get.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> If you had a male release pollen then that might be your source, if you didn't have a male pop, it's a hermi. If it's a hermi and it is still spitting pollen, it will continue to make seeds. Viability depends on how they were created and your testicular fortitude for planting a few to see what you get.


Hmm. Okay. I mean i took males out first sign of seeing them. Maybe it’s that but i would less likely think that .

Is a hermie ,on me somehow? I don’t think I topped that one, but i topped another TC and that appears seed free. 

I should let it go and pick seeds after drying ? Will this pollenate others near by? 

What’s nanners vs hermie?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 19, 2019)

Any stress can cause a hermi or it can happen in a perfect environment based on gentics. As far as more seeds, if your seeing seeds now the event happened weeks ago. Damage is probably done at this point, unless the plant is still throwing fresh boy parts and releasing fresh pollen.

Nanners are male parts, on a female plant they are a indication of a hermi.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Hmm. Okay. I mean i took males out first sign of seeing them. Maybe it’s that but i would less likely think that .
> 
> Is a hermie ,on me somehow? I don’t think I topped that one, but i topped another TC and that appears seed free.
> 
> ...


After drudging through a few threads and boards, some of Bodhi's stuff seems to have hermi tendencies, not high, but its there. I can't say that with the utmost certainty as I have never had one go hermi on me, and I have a lot of love for Bodhi so I make the hermi statement very unenthusiastically... But, some dudes report getting hermies on his beans occasionally, but its rare. Hermies can also arise from a few factors but the main one is stress. If youre just growing for yourself, I would let em go and then pick through the good ones and see what you get. But thats just me, I know some guys who would've ripped the plant out last week and completely sanitized their grow room.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> After drudging through a few threads and boards, some of Bodhi's stuff seems to have hermi tendencies, not high, but its there. I can't say that with the utmost certainty as I have never had one go hermi on me, and I have a lot of love for Bodhi so I make the hermi statement very unenthusiastically... But, some dudes report getting hermies on his beans occasionally, but its rare. Hermies can also arise from a few factors but the main one is stress. If youre just growing for yourself, I would let em go and then pick through the good ones and see what you get. But thats just me, I know some guys who would've ripped the plant out last week and completely sanitized their grow room.


If it was environment or pollen wouldn’t most of the others in the room(12) be going hermie too?
I believe this TC one actually had not been topped unlike one that’s a week behind that has been topped and appears to be all female.

I wouldn’t say i’m growing for myself. But either way i can sort the seeds out or sell it cheaper cause has seeds?

Just trying to establish if i need to like revaluation my room and see if there’s a light leak? Otherwise what stress causes that?

Sanitize the room with H202? Spray errything down?

I’d like to let it ride, it looks awesome. Has like 3 weeks left but don’t wanna has a negative affect on the majority of the girls


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Any stress can cause a hermi or it can happen in a perfect environment based on gentics. As far as more seeds, if your seeing seeds now the event happened weeks ago. Damage is probably done at this point, unless the plant is still throwing fresh boy parts and releasing fresh pollen.
> 
> Nanners are male parts, on a female plant they are a indication of a hermi.


So if it has nanners it’s a hermi? 

Seeds are the nanners grown out ?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> So if it has nanners it’s a hermi?
> 
> Seeds are the nanners grown out ?


Nanners are the male part that release pollen to polinate the female parts. They look like little bananas. A hermi is a female plant that exhibits male parts.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Nanners are the male part that release pollen to polinate the female parts. They look like little bananas. A hermi is a female plant that exhibits male parts.


Okay. 

And by no means did i mean any disrespect posting this. @Usefulseeds . Hopefully that was apparent. all the other TC testers i’ve run have been fine so either a fluke or by some
miracle I pollinated it ??

Yeah i just went up there, seeds for sure . In maybe half the plant . All other girls seem to be seed free. 

I’ll either pick the seeds out or maybe just run it all for oil? Will depends how seedy it is. 

Is it risky to take seeds off now


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> If it was environment or pollen wouldn’t most of the others in the room(12) be going hermie too?
> I believe this TC one actually had not been topped unlike one that’s a week behind that has been topped and appears to be all female.
> 
> I wouldn’t say i’m growing for myself. But either way i can sort the seeds out or sell it cheaper cause has seeds?
> ...


First things first, not all of these plants are clones of one another, each seed is a unique specimen. Some are going to be more prone to hermaphroditism than others. As for sorting the seeds from the bud, depending on how seeded she is, you can have 50 seeds, all the way up to a few thousand. When it comes to selling seeded bud to patients (or clients depending on your situation), thats your personal call. I dont. I will husk all of them then press them for my own use (rosin). Dudes like DJ Short personally love to smoke seeded weed, he says it has a different profile than standard bud weed. Im not sure if I agree with him, but the man has leaps and bounds more experience than I do. As stresses that could potentially make a plant go hermie, it can be light leaks, temperature, over/under watering, overfeeding, etc... Ive seen some plants hermie just from being transplanted. Some are just super finicky. To sanitize the room, initially rub everything down with DI, then dry it, then wash with a bleach solution, then again with DI.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> And by no means did i mean any disrespect posting this. @Usefulseeds


 You know me better than that, I just want to know where the pollen came from. I keep lookin at the pics, but do not see a pollen source.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 19, 2019)

@trapdevil 
Do you have anything that looks like this on your plant? 
Thats what they mean when they say "nanners" or throwing dicks. 
Heres another pic...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2019)

One of your males could have had a ball open up and release a nice cloud of pollen. That pollen could then be your source of seeds. 

If it was a female that hermied it'll take more than a single nanner to pollinate a lot of seeds. Now if that female plant had several nanners or a ball sack open up then seed city. 

Just look over your flowering plants real well, if the seeds are from a herm you'll find the sack or nanners quick. If you find nothing then one of those males dropped an early sack on you. 

You'll have to grow out beans to know for sure though.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You know me better than that, I just want to know where the pollen came from. I keep lookin at the pics, but do not see a pollen source.


The only time there was a male plant in the room was 6 weeks ago. And was taken at the very first sign of balls. I thought they usually needed a few days to develop pollen.

I’ll take some more photos this evening when lights come on.

And yes i figured you would understand, just wanted t make sure i was not upset. It’s a tester so was just trying to be up front hahah


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> @trapdevil
> Do you have anything that looks like this on your plant? View attachment 4410265
> Thats what they mean when they say "nanners" or throwing dicks.
> Heres another pic...
> View attachment 4410266


I guess potentially, I may have saw one but thought it was a seed. 

Hmmm. Now i’m trying to think

Wish I could attach a video of the plant.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> First things first, not all of these plants are clones of one another, each seed is a unique specimen. Some are going to be more prone to hermaphroditism than others. As for sorting the seeds from the bud, depending on how seeded she is, you can have 50 seeds, all the way up to a few thousand. When it comes to selling seeded bud to patients (or clients depending on your situation), thats your personal call. I dont. I will husk all of them then press them for my own use (rosin). Dudes like DJ Short personally love to smoke seeded weed, he says it has a different profile than standard bud weed. Im not sure if I agree with him, but the man has leaps and bounds more experience than I do. As stresses that could potentially make a plant go hermie, it can be light leaks, temperature, over/under watering, overfeeding, etc... Ive seen some plants hermie just from being transplanted. Some are just super finicky. To sanitize the room, initially rub everything down with DI, then dry it, then wash with a bleach solution, then again with DI.


Haha gotcha. I’d say i have clients not patients. haha, but i guess i’ll make that call later. Erryone has loved that TC so with maybe a warning and price drop i could move it or if it’s super seedy i could run it for oil of some sort( rosin, IWE, BhO). 

What’s DI?


----------



## pthobson (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> I guess potentially, I may have saw one but thought it was a seed.
> 
> Hmmm. Now i’m trying to think
> 
> ...


Are you seeing this on the lower part of plant?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

Sometimes you get a few unexpected beans from a kill plant. I consider them an extra gift, and will run a couple if I liked the smoke. They usually are fem beans. For free.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Are you seeing this on the lower part of plant?


Not especially, few on some uppers a few on some lowers.
few branches have none some have one some have a few

lights go on around 930 my time, will snap some better pics


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kill plant? WTH is a kill plant?


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sometimes you get a few unexpected beans from a kill plant. I consider them an extra gift, and will run a couple if I liked the smoke. They usually are fem beans. For free.


Whatcha mea by a kill plant?

The seeds usually hermie or that is also more random ?


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 19, 2019)

around wk 4 the DDS is deff the frostiest, and smells the most potent plants are a lil small due to starting with shit lights but next grow should remedy the issue


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 19, 2019)

@Useful Seeds hey i know a while back you mentioned breeding a haze dominant plant and im considering my next grow. just wondering if you made any headway or will i have to wait a lil longer.... also do you have an opinion on splicing plants together.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 19, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Kill plant? WTH is a kill plant?





trapdevil said:


> Whatcha mea by a kill plant?
> 
> The seeds usually hermie or that is also more random ?


That plant is killer!



Edit: just playing friends, it's just really good smoke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> I guess potentially, I may have saw one but thought it was a seed.
> 
> Hmmm. Now i’m trying to think
> 
> ...


That's a male flower right there at top of that bud. Those are the type of nanners that can seed a whole room, just sitting up top blowing pollen in the wind all day long. 

It happens to the best of us. If they're all over plant you might need to chop it to spare other plants or try picking all male parts off to finish flowering. 

I'd try popping a few of the seeds if theyre viable.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's a male flower right there at top of that bud. Those are the type of nanners that can seed a whole room, just sitting up top blowing pollen in the wind all day long.
> 
> It happens to the best of us. If they're all over plant you might need to chop it to spare other plants or try picking all male parts off to finish flowering.
> 
> I'd try popping a few of the seeds if theyre viable.


The picture you showed all I see on top is 3 fat seeds no bananas. 
@trapdevil those seeds look pretty far along the pollen started flying awhile ago.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Joedank said:


> The picture you showed all I see on top is 3 fat seeds no bananas.
> @trapdevil those seeds look pretty far along the pollen started flying awhile ago.


Damn so i need to sanitize the whole room ?

Don’t want everything to hermie on me.
crap


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's a male flower right there at top of that bud. Those are the type of nanners that can seed a whole room, just sitting up top blowing pollen in the wind all day long.
> 
> It happens to the best of us. If they're all over plant you might need to chop it to spare other plants or try picking all male parts off to finish flowering.
> 
> I'd try popping a few of the seeds if theyre viable.


Haha i don’t want to seed my whole room!

what next ??


----------



## pthobson (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Damn so i need to sanitize the whole room ?
> 
> Don’t want everything to hermie on me.
> crap


Nothing else will hermi on you they will just get pollinated which is completely different
Chances are you will have seeds on other plants if it was a true hermi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2019)

Joedank said:


> The picture you showed all I see on top is 3 fat seeds no bananas.
> @trapdevil those seeds look pretty far along the pollen started flying awhile ago.


The pic I quoted has a male flower or at least looks like it to me.

Edit just looking on desk top and yeah those are just seeds. Looked like a male flower on my cell phone. No idea what you do other than look for the male parts that did it and go from there.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2019)

Look up under the bud brachyts toward the top of the plant, male parts will occur up in there out of sight dusting the branches below them, I say that because it’s the tips of the buds you have shown that are pollinated which indicates some recency.

*edit it has been my understanding that the nanners are often sterile and a sign of stress while full on male balls are indicative of hermaphroditism.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nothing else will hermi on you they will just get pollinated which is completely different
> Chances are you will have seeds on other plants if it was a true hermi


Maybe i’ve had a few too many craft beers this evening, but what’s getting pollinated ? 

Others should have seeds? I get what you’re saying. 

lights be on in an hour , what photos should i take ?


Or should i just let it ride and hope the others don’t get seeded, don’t don’t appear to be yet


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2019)

A random seed in a bud does not indicate from which plant in the room the pollen came from.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> A random seed in a bud does not indicate from which plant in the room the pollen came from.


I would say it’s more ran a random seed . A few for sure but the only one in the room that I see has any


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Some photos of like the whole plant .


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 19, 2019)

Second to last pic the top of that first lower bud looks to be full of male parts. If it’s seeds, that a ton of seeds clustered together exposed on the top of the bud, so i’m Leaning towards male parts. I would chop the plant if those are in fact male parts. Otherwise a shitload of pollen had to be dumped on that bud to make it all seeds like that. Hard to tell from the pics


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Second to last pic the top of that first lower bud looks to be full of male parts. If it’s seeds, that a ton of seeds clustered together exposed on the top of the bud, so i’m Leaning towards male parts. I would chop the plant if those are in fact male parts. Otherwise a shitload of pollen had to be dumped on that bud to make it all seeds like that. Hard to tell from the pics


I don’t think I somehow could have spilled pollen all over her, males were on other side of the room for like a day until they were tossed into garbage bags. Like a day after somewhat having balls.

If male parts, will keep throwing male parts and could polinate the others? Yes that scares me.
maybe the one right next to it is starting to get a seed but could be over analyzing


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 19, 2019)

Hit my Helena lady with some BOO pollen tonight. Orangelena. Helena brings a strong, tight structure and this one seems to be a Puck leaner, so some real serious potency!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Look up under the bud brachyts toward the top of the plant, male parts will occur up in there out of sight dusting the branches below


This is solid advice this is a closeup if one of your photos this area the most common for folks to see male pollen sacks dangle. Their may be one twards the top in this pic it’s hard to tell . Look in these bracts


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

Joedank said:


> This is solid advice View attachment 4410413this is a closeup if one of your photos this area the most common for folks to see male pollen sacks dangle. Their may be one twards the top in this pic it’s hard to tell . Look in these bracts


Okay will check in a minute.

Looking for like sacs full of pollen? resemble a teardrop ?


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

tried to get some under sides.


----------



## klx (Oct 19, 2019)

Its part of growing that you will get unwanted seeds at times, expecially if you have hard to get at parts of your room. Like others said, often you get male flowers up under the bracts and you dont see them until its too late. Look carefully up under all your nodes and if you see any open male flowers thats where the pollen came from. Also look in your pots cos male flowers swell, then open, then drop off. Al you can do is look everywhere and pick off any male parts you may as well ride it out now and consider it experience.

I am really happy with the Useful GG4 S1s I popped. They are really nice and have lots of solid golf ball nuggs all over which I am hoping will be grenades in another 3 weeks time. Here is one at Day 40:


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 19, 2019)

klx said:


> Its part of growing that you will get unwanted seeds at times, expecially if you have hard to get at parts of your room. Like others said, often you get male flowers up under the bracts and you dont see them until its too late. Look carefully up under all your nodes and if you see any open male flowers thats where the pollen came from. Also look in your pots cos male flowers swell, then open, then drop off. Al you can do is look everywhere and pick off any male parts you may as well ride it out now and consider it experience.
> 
> I am really happy with the Useful GG4 S1s I popped. They are really nice and have lots of solid golf ball nuggs all over which I am hoping will be grenades in another 3 weeks time. Here is one at Day 40:
> 
> View attachment 4410423


Looking fire! 

Yes totally understand that. Is it cause of me stressing it out somehow or genetics? 
Pick out male parts as in seeds or the nanners i can spot 
They are maybe week 5?6?id have to check.

Do I need to worry about it pollinating others ?


----------



## klx (Oct 19, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Looking fire!
> 
> Yes totally understand that. Is it cause of me stressing it out somehow or genetics?
> Pick out male parts as in seeds or the nanners i can spot
> ...


Hard to say until you find out where the pollen came from. With modern genetics the way they are you should always expect the odd herm anyway. A lot of elite clone onlys came from bag seed herms and have since been used in a million crosses.

I mean pick off any male parts you can find. Not seeds. Seeds are the offspring and they cannot pollinate anything. The only thing that can pollinate a female is pollen either from a male plant or male parts on a female plant, thats what you look for early in flower. 

Google for pics of male flowers and nannas so you know what to look for. 

Consider the seeds natures free gift to you but when growing them out keep in mind they may have come from a herm so watch them closely in flower.

But dont stress too much it happens to everyone


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2019)

Nanners have a distinctive color like a banana and similar shape. Often hang in bunches. A few are usually not significant and can be plucked, especially if they appear late. Extra vigilance is needed but many times the less affected plants can be nursed through til harvest.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 20, 2019)

Have to admit I got lil caught up in that high drama ,crash course ,pollen search . Great pre dawn coffee and dugout read . I can just feel it’s texture and energy .


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Nanners have a distinctive color like a banana and similar shape. Often hang in bunches. A few are usually not significant and can be plucked, especially if they appear late. Extra vigilance is needed but many times the less affected plants can be nursed through til harvest.


Actually the male flower hangs like a bunch of bananas while the “nanner” is the odd solo sticking out of a regular female flower.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 20, 2019)

What’s the best method to remove the make parts? 

But yeah totally understand it’s part of growing and i’m not like disappointed just wanted to figure out where to
go next and if it s something I could have prevented or not. 

I think i’ll try and remove some male parts from that TC and spray the room down so if there’s pollen somehow it’ll get killed ?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 20, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> What’s the best method to remove the make parts?
> 
> But yeah totally understand it’s part of growing and i’m not like disappointed just wanted to figure out where to
> go next and if it s something I could have prevented or not.
> ...


Mist plants and whole room (wipe down lights and electronics..then remove all dangling sacks 
This is what your looking for


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 20, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Mist plants and whole room (wipe down lights and electronics..then remove all dangling sacks View attachment 4410489
> This is what your looking for


Must with just water ?

And how does one remove the sacs? don’t want to have like pollen explode everywhere


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Must with just water ?
> 
> And how does one remove the sacs? don’t want to have like pollen explode everywhere


Just water. personally I wet my finger tips and just pinch them off.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 20, 2019)

WHAT THE FUCK! I was just downstairs moving a fan around, and glanced over at my timer on the flower tent. somehow some of the teeth got knocked around, and the light goes off in the middle of lights on for like 2 hours. That means I was only getting 8 hrs of light and it had a big interruption in the middle. Really explains a lot, figured my buds were a bit airy and yield had suffered a little. Oh well, just gotta be more diligent. Check all the basic shit every now and then, everybody!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 20, 2019)

Was only gonna pop one, but I accidentally got my pack wet. Rather than take the risk, I just popped all 3.
Sometimes mistakes turn out to be blessings!

Also threw a DDS into solo.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 20, 2019)

I think once lights go on tonight i’ll go and check for sacs and see if there’s a lot, if there’s a lot I might cut my losses? Have some really nice looking DDS and CCT near by and don’t want them getting pollinated.

If there’s a few I’ll try and pluck them and let it ride ?

Sorry to take up like the last 2 pages with my questions lol.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 20, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> I think once lights go on tonight i’ll go and check for sacs and see if there’s a lot, if there’s a lot I might cut my losses? Have some really nice looking DDS and CCT near by and don’t want them getting pollinated.
> 
> If there’s a few I’ll try and pluck them and let it ride ?
> 
> Sorry to take up like the last 2 pages with my questions lol.


We are all avoiding this question because only you can answer this . If you have plants ready to go to fill the space chop and run them for hash . So many variables. It happens to everyone eventually.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 20, 2019)

Joedank said:


> We are all avoiding this question because only you can answer this . If you have plants ready to go to fill the space chop and run them for hash . So many variables. It happens to everyone eventually.


Okay.

Gotcha. i have girls vegging but not ready 
fill the space. I don’t mind pulling this one and tossing it or if i can run it for something i’ll do that. 

I totally it can happen to everyone, didn’t realize it was so up in the air on what to do. Some people ive talked to say pull it right away it’ll seed your whole room, others are like it’ll be fine just watch your surrounding plants. So was trying to figure out what best to do, id rather be safe than sorry I suppose and pull one to keep the rest hopefully Gucci. 

Still have a blown out knee so this is main income at the moment so rather not take a L on a whole room.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 20, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> I think once lights go on tonight i’ll go and check for sacs and see if there’s a lot, if there’s a lot I might cut my losses? Have some really nice looking DDS and CCT near by and don’t want them getting pollinated.
> 
> If there’s a few I’ll try and pluck them and let it ride ?
> 
> Sorry to take up like the last 2 pages with my questions lol.


No need to be sorry at all my friend, but did you find the pollen source ??????


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No need to be sorry at all my friend, but did you find the pollen source ??????


I don’t think so.
I’ve been looking and just see some seeds but other than swollen callyxs i don’t see any balls , at least to me. I showed it to a fellow grower on IG where you can send videos and he didn’t see in balls either an said he only could see seeds. 

Dosent appear like anything else has seeds. 

Maybe it was next to a male i pulled and that male dropped polled early ??


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2019)

I think it happened around week 4-5 after budset and the little set of balls that did it blew away already. if nothing else got seeded your lucky, otherwise the damage is done, those seeds were ripening which indicates they were pollinated a while back. IMHO, males can blow some serious pollen, even a couple true male pods in a well ventilated cab could seed the space.


----------



## Weedbaser (Oct 21, 2019)

Appalachian Skunk X BOO at 5 weeks


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 21, 2019)

Picked off three sacs today...all on the same BOO  One just so happened to pop and I want to cry. No other BOO or CDs in the room had anything so I hope the damage is minimal.


----------



## klx (Oct 21, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Picked off three sacs today...all on the same BOO  One just so happened to pop and I want to cry. No other BOO or CDs in the room had anything so I hope the damage is minimal.


Get the spray bottle out


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 21, 2019)

Weedbaser said:


> Appalachian Skunk X BOO at 5 weeksView attachment 4411094


The AppyxBoo is a favorite, those spears will keep swelling!


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> The AppyxBoo is a favorite, those spears will keep swelling!


Yeah that looks fire,

Might need to grab a pack.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 21, 2019)

Weedbaser said:


> Appalachian Skunk X BOO at 5 weeksView attachment 4411094


classic ASS structure, but looks like there's been some snow on the mountains. Dont know why I dont have this yet, I love ass and all its crosses.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 21, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Yeah that looks fire,
> 
> Might need to grab a pack.


Its worth it. I'm considering grabbing another pack and putting it in long term storage. When fully cured, she smells like pure citrus with a hint of musk on the back end. She tastes like fresh sweet Myers lemons and the high is incredible. Its a sedated soaring high, perfect if you enjoy watching TV or listening to music, or meditate (im told as I do not meditate). But, not so debilitating that if you need to get up and pay the pizza guy you can do so. Im trying to get some quality photos of her for Useful. She's an amazing representation of an Appalachian with Citrus from the BOO coming forward. Super impressed, id put it at or above bodhi quality.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Squeeze main stem where you want height to be, with pliers if need be and bend her over, don’t worry, it’ll be ok, then support that top part of plant for a couple weeks and boom. You aren’t that far in. Trust me, plus I swear you get bigger buds, lol that’s why I did with that dragons blood x choc d I had. This was a four foot plant I took down to two feet, finished with 4 oz, 1/5 oz larf, bunch of trim and material. Just saying, I think you are good to bend her over and tie her down.looks good as always bud, cheers! View attachment 4401306


Plus u can use tape.. Tape a fan leaf and attach it to something in the direction u want to go.. Or garden tape and thumb tacks.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Oct 21, 2019)

Featherartist said:


> Medicinal based question here: Does anyone here deal with nerve pain? Is there a strain in Usefuls arsenal that has the potential to help? I know it all works different for different people. This is going to be a difficult winter and I should have asked long ago. So far, the free Landos Stash has been the most optimal... thank you to the person who donated the free seed! BOG is great but short lived. OC x CD doesn't really touch it, but I think I should have let it go an extra week. I haven't tried BOO yet, and Sunshine Daydream x Jabbas Stash does pretty well too. I know it isn't about higher percentage of THC, it's a collaborative affect. I'm just poking for some Useful advice from a place of misery, my own misery. Trigeminal neuralgia is not very forgiving, but does go into remission. Currently awaiting my next break.


Nerve pain right here... I have what my dad called tic-la-rue..??? I've heard them called suicide headaches.. Basically 2percent of the planet gets them.. I had to take nuerotten? Then hop into a hot shower and either meditate or pray to Jesus.. Hot showers at a friend's house can be a bit weird at times.. So I never went to far from home..
The meds aren't addictive and have no opiates at all.. Nuerotten is something I had to take everyday because it's effects aren't instantaneous.. Like depression meds are. Hope this story helps. My issue was a nerve that ran along my upper mandible.. It didn't hurt from poking the area but just a soft brush with my hand on the area and blame... A slight breeze on my face.. Samething.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Oct 21, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Just got the email from JBC saying I'm one of the three September raffle winners  Come to Poppa Poppem


Congrats..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Oct 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Been out of the loop for a few... Forgot what day of the flip this is... GG4 X CD... 1 QB288...View attachment 4403553


Because I grow them the same day I get them.. In theory.. I guesstamate based on delivery date + 2months. As when I flipped them.. Once it gets close to that magic day I start checking for signs of completion from the plant.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 22, 2019)

What is the best Useful strain in terms of raw potency, i wonder?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> What is the best Useful strain in terms of raw potency, i wonder?


Excellent question...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2019)

GG4 X CD on right,MONEYBUSH on the left... Forgot what day of the flip it is... I thought that they might hermie on me but they didn't!!! Think I will lower the lights a little more... Maybe help hit the lower branches... this is as far as I've ever been with photos... Last year at this time my plants were in scrog netting and then i went on "vacation"... Anyway,this is looking REAL GOOD right now!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 22, 2019)

Humbling run so far...took my aggression out on the BOO bro. Last time I don't lollipop as the sacs & nanners were on the lower/mid section. Seeded or not this room smells delish and I'm sure I'll still be heavily medicated come Xmas


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 22, 2019)

Useful your OC x CD seedlings look like clones, very healthy and very uniform. They seem to have some hybrid vigour going on. They're showing up my Space Monkeys. I can almost hear them growing.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 22, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> What is the best Useful strain in terms of raw potency, i wonder?


I honestly think that depends on the person, the growing ability, and personal preference of the consumer. I only have experience with 1 @Useful Seeds strain and im absolutely thrilled with it (Appy x BOO aka the Citrus Donkey Dick). But a breeder I can compare is Bodhi (I apologize for taking the shine away); some of his crosses I havent cared for, whereas patients and customers absolutely loved it. The best they've ever had, whereas I felt like I didn't even get buzzed. Different mixes of cannabinoids and terpenes will react differently to everyone's individual endocannabinoid system with some having better BBB penetration than others. This is why I believe that some of these old school strains (RKS and some of the Hazes) were so potent. The mixtures allowed the consumer to have that "ceilingless" high due to the greater BBB penetration without supersaturating the receptor site. Unfortionetly though, through selective breeding, it seems that the human touch might have bred those out unknowingly. With the main objective of breeding strains with the highest THC content, we might have removed specific terpenes or cannabinoids which can no longer be bred back into the plant. But with all of that being said, I am a big fan of Useful's Appy x BOO; she grows THICK spears, smells incredible, and is straight up fire.


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 22, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I honestly think that depends on the person, the growing ability, and personal preference of the consumer. I only have experience with 1 @Useful Seeds strain and im absolutely thrilled with it (Appy x BOO aka the Citrus Donkey Dick). But a breeder I can compare is Bodhi (I apologize for taking the shine away); some of his crosses I havent cared for, whereas patients and customers absolutely loved it. The best they've ever had, whereas I felt like I didn't even get buzzed. Different mixes of cannabinoids and terpenes will react differently to everyone's individual endocannabinoid system with some having better BBB penetration than others. This is why I believe that some of these old school strains (RKS and some of the Hazes) were so potent. The mixtures allowed the consumer to have that "ceilingless" high due to the greater BBB penetration without supersaturating the receptor site. Unfortionetly though, through selective breeding, it seems that the human touch might have bred those out unknowingly. With the main objective of breeding strains with the highest THC content, we might have removed specific terpenes or cannabinoids which can no longer be bred back into the plant. But with all of that being said, I am a big fan of Useful's Appy x BOO; she grows THICK spears, smells incredible, and is straight up fire.


dam that shit got deep AF


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2019)

lol, hazes being potent, that is kinda funny, lol. I feel the same way you do, but about hazes and skunks, lol. They aren't around anymore because they don't check all the boxes, no matter how many are lookin for RKS. But the haze comment is funny, the reason you don't see many hazes is because they aren't strong enough and these days, many other options for speed weed, than them old long flowering weak buzz, airy hazes, lol. Lots of selective breeding brought out the best of many strains, lol. Mentions two breeders, lol. Grow a few more to compare to, then get back to us. Also, grow some of Usefuls, ChemD or Choc D crosses and get back with us when you do that. @BDGrows


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2019)

Haze weed I have had has been extremely strong but some are low yielding and others have foxtailing bud structure and most flower 10 or more, mostly more, weeks. Current “Bag Appeal” dictates dense hard nugs as well. I feel that is why not much Haze weed, at least commercial. Visual and audio distortions and other worldly feelings may be too much for kids these days. 
Lost an old Dutch Haze seed line here years ago. Scared most my friends though.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 23, 2019)

Blackened oranges chillin in a solo


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol, hazes being potent, that is kinda funny, lol. I feel the same way you do, but about hazes and skunks, lol. They aren't around anymore because they don't check all the boxes, no matter how many are lookin for RKS. But the haze comment is funny, the reason you don't see many hazes is because they aren't strong enough and these days, many other options for speed weed, than them old long flowering weak buzz, airy hazes, lol. Lots of selective breeding brought out the best of many strains, lol. Mentions two breeders, lol. Grow a few more to compare to, then get back to us. Also, grow some of Usefuls, ChemD or Choc D crosses and get back with us when you do that. @BDGrows


The one thing Haze is known for is its potency so I am not really sure why you would say that? They aren't around as much anymore because like a lot of great sativas they were not highly sought out due to growing difficulty, low yields for time spent, and length of flowering time. Those two things make Hazes and other long flowering sativas undesirable to growers during prohibition. Especially cash croppers large and small. 
A lot of Haze also has shit bag appeal compared to the dense frosty as fuck offerings that are so plentiful now. 
But not being potent is not what haze would be known for. In fact to a lot of people it is known for the exact opposite. 

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2019)

lived on west coast and tried every kind you could find, from SSH to OTH, etc. Prolly just my system. The headspinners don't do much for me, we always referred to it as chick weed, it was the good tasting, not too strong stuff for when chicks were around. Left the headthumpers to the gents, lol. JME Don't see much of it in the clubs, see it in crosses, tho. Again, JME. Peace


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 23, 2019)

Anyone know what Chem 91 x CD phenos to expect? Structure? Etc


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 23, 2019)

That was quick. Ordered Friday night. Got them today. Plus a nice 5 pack freebie from Respect Genetics.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2019)

In my humble opinion it’s difficult to take people that speak in superlatives seriously. There’s just not much room for the most, best, worst, ugliest, prettiest, etc. nor are there any finalities in breeding of cannabis. It’s not like any of the genetics are lost, they are bottlenecked. Selection pressure and large scale selection will be able to unravel the genetic pool given time and purposeful selection. That being said every other aspect of this topic is strictly defined as opinions and personal preference which is subjective at best. The only diverse remedy is to remove prohibition and let humans that love the herb exercise their passion! I think it was Derry from Barney’s farms that said that the “goulash people were making with modern cannabis genetics would eventually have to be dealt with.” I suppose it’s about time, those who care to, are, and in time others will too. There are many right here doing things like this, trying to make cannabis personal to themselves.

lol, I’m high....... Hahahaha


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 23, 2019)

@Useful Seeds what can I expect to see from the blackjack phenos? I've read that it's short and compact but I've also seen the other end of the spectrum with as much as 3x stretch


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 23, 2019)

^^^ I'm interested in the BJ crosses, too. I've read that BJ has great pain relief, and I have pains, lol!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 23, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> ^^^ I'm interested in the BJ crosses, too. I've read that BJ has great pain relief, and I have pains, lol!


Can confirm, not from Useful’s cut, but IME blackjack has been both at helping me focus (ADHD) and allievating some back pain. One thing I have found that does wonders for my back pain are 1:1 CBD strains that still maintain decent potency. I got to try some of Rare Dankness “Harle Ghost Train (Harlequin x Ghost Train Haze)” and it did wonders. My hypotheses is the CBD reduces inflammation, indirectly decreasing pain while the THC helps with the actual pain itself. I could be wrong, but what I know to be fact, It alleviated my pain better than almost any other strain I have ever tried.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 23, 2019)

Also ordered white lotus x white biker, and Schwaggy's hell's hypotenuse from GLG and got a ton of freebies.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 23, 2019)

Has anyone on this thread ran both the Chem D x Choc D and the Orange Cookies x Choc D? How similar do they grow? I am running four plants under a 480w QB, and was just going to run 4 of the ChemxChoc first, and stage 4 of the OCxChoc to put into flower whenever I harvest the first four, but If they grow pretty similar to each other, I might try running two and two.

For clarities sake, I know that each plant can grow different, more asking in just a general sense. I’m not worried about having to adjust nutrient solution for different plants, I am more wondering if growing these two strains together is likely to cause me to have to do a lot more training so that my canopy gets closer to an equal spread of light.

ALSO, Any Northern Lights crosses coming in the near future? This has long been my all-time favorite for sleep, will settle for Sensi’s NL if I have to, but I seen an older cross that had NL in it, I would love to see something like an OC x NL or BOD x NL. Or even BBHP x NL.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 23, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> @Useful Seeds what can I expect to see from the blackjack phenos? I've read that it's short and compact but I've also seen the other end of the spectrum with as much as 3x stretch


The Black Jack cut I have stretches about 75% in it's first 2-2.5 weeks of flower, I have had reports of her crossed with Chocolate Diesel stretching to 125%, the Blackened Oranges about 75-100%.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 23, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Has anyone on this thread ran both the Chem D x Choc D and the Orange Cookies x Choc D? How similar do they grow? I am running four plants under a 480w QB, and was just going to run 4 of the ChemxChoc first, and stage 4 of the OCxChoc to put into flower whenever I harvest the first four, but If they grow pretty similar to each other, I might try running two and two.
> 
> For clarities sake, I know that each plant can grow different, more asking in just a general sense. I’m not worried about having to adjust nutrient solution for different plants, I am more wondering if growing these two strains together is likely to cause me to have to do a lot more training so that my canopy gets closer to an equal spread of light.
> 
> ALSO, Any Northern Lights crosses coming in the near future? This has long been my all-time favorite for sleep, will settle for Sensi’s NL if I have to, but I seen an older cross that had NL in it, I would love to see something like an OC x NL or BOD x NL. Or even BBHP x NL.


I do have NL # 5 seed stock, no immediate plans to be honest. I do have a long list that I am working on though.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have NL # 5 seed stock, no immediate plans to be honest. I do have a long list that I am working on though.


Well, I would love to see it mixed with one of your other cuts, I would for sure buy it. I usually go for the sativa/sativa doms but I always keep at least some Indica on hand for nighttime, and it seems even the NL in dispensaries around me, dont seem to be real NL, or at least a wildly different pheno then any of the ones I’ve tried, including #5.

I do understand being busy though. I will keep an eye out. the more I think about it, the more I think that BBHP would be amazing with that.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have NL # 5 seed stock, no immediate plans to be honest. I do have a long list that I am working on though.


Where what when NL#5 seeds?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Where what when NL#5 seeds?


I have some packs of BCSC NL#5 that Bodhi did a seed increase in open pollination form some time ago.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> In my humble opinion it’s difficult to take people that speak in superlatives seriously. There’s just not much room for the most, best, worst, ugliest, prettiest, etc. nor are there any finalities in breeding of cannabis. It’s not like any of the genetics are lost, they are bottlenecked. Selection pressure and large scale selection will be able to unravel the genetic pool given time and purposeful selection. That being said every other aspect of this topic is strictly defined as opinions and personal preference which is subjective at best. The only diverse remedy is to remove prohibition and let humans that love the herb exercise their passion! I think it was Derry from Barney’s farms that said that the “goulash people were making with modern cannabis genetics would eventually have to be dealt with.” I suppose it’s about time, those who care to, are, and in time others will too. There are many right here doing things like this, trying to make cannabis personal to themselves.
> 
> lol, I’m high....... Hahahaha


???????


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do have NL # 5 seed stock, no immediate plans to be honest. I do have a long list that I am working on though.


If you crossed with Blueberry hashplant, you could call it “Celestial Blueberries“


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have some packs of BCSC NL#5 that Bodhi did a seed increase in open pollination form some time ago.


I ran their couchlock(NL#5 x Afgani) years ago. Had a NL pheno that was top shelf. Think Peak has their NL in his line too


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 23, 2019)

The last good NL I got was from Sensi. It was legit NL, at least how I remember NL (my uncle has a cut of NL from genetics that he has kept for over two decades now) but I don’t really like ordering from international seed banks anymore. This may be in my head, but IME, the seeds I get from good U.S. breeders seem to have more vigor and better germ rates than the seeds Ive gotten from the breeders in Europe. I’m sure this has more to do with how long theyve sat in the seedbanks and shipping conditions than the breeders themselves, but still, add the fact that I don’t have to worry about my seeds getting held up in customs and it seems like a no brained, at least for me personally, to stick to domestic breeders when possible. I’ve got a small group of guys here in the good ol U S of A that I buy from, which now includes Useful.


----------



## pthobson (Oct 23, 2019)

Small tester of tranquil chocolate offered a fully body experience and great night of sleep with effects still lingering upon awakening. Great for stress, appetite, sleep issues etc. thanks @Useful Seeds . Right up my alley. Bruised banana coming your way my friend. (Black jack x banana OG). Looking forward to future offerings


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Oct 23, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Small tester of tranquil chocolate offered a fully body experience and great night of sleep with effects still lingering upon awakening. Great for stress, appetite, sleep issues etc. thanks @Useful Seeds . Right up my alley. Bruised banana coming your way my friend. (Black jack x banana OG). Looking forward to future offerings


Man, that banana OG cross ought to be awesome. I wish I could have picked up some of the banana seeds, I think I read somewhere he doesnt plan on running anymore of those, I may be wrong though.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol, hazes being potent, that is kinda funny, lol. I feel the same way you do, but about hazes and skunks, lol. They aren't around anymore because they don't check all the boxes, no matter how many are lookin for RKS. But the haze comment is funny, the reason you don't see many hazes is because they aren't strong enough and these days, many other options for speed weed, than them old long flowering weak buzz, airy hazes, lol. Lots of selective breeding brought out the best of many strains, lol. Mentions two breeders, lol. Grow a few more to compare to, then get back to us. Also, grow some of Usefuls, ChemD or Choc D crosses and get back with us when you do that. @BDGrows


Since when is Haze not potent? I'd take a pure thai or haze over any cookie, chem, og whatever modern strain. People don't grow them because a pure haze will take 20+ weeks to finish flowering and isn't going to yield well unless you have the space outdoors for a 16ft+ plant


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 24, 2019)

Noinch said:


> Since when is Haze not potent? I'd take a pure thai or haze over any cookie, chem, og whatever modern strain. People don't grow them because a pure haze will take 20+ weeks to finish flowering and isn't going to yield well unless you have the space outdoors for a 16ft+ plant


Agreed. One also needs to do a great deal of sifting for the right pheno. And when you find that that right pheno, it can be incredibly unique and powerful. 
My all time favorite plant was a original haze x skunk1 from a pack of freebies that i got my hands on about 17 years ago. Went 14-16 weeks. Wildly euphoric and long lasting. Oh how i miss her so.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Humbling run so far...took my aggression out on the BOO bro. Last time I don't lollipop as the sacs & nanners were on the lower/mid section. Seeded or not this room smells delish and I'm sure I'll still be heavily medicated come Xmas
> 
> View attachment 4411474View attachment 4411475View attachment 4411476


Why do you say its a humbling experience so far???


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 24, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have some packs of BCSC NL#5 that Bodhi did a seed increase in open pollination form some time ago.


I still have quite a few f2 OP beans from the Noof cut x BCSC NL5 line if you want some more stock to sift through, I'd be glad to send you 20-50 or so.

The '89 noof x bcsc nl5 is the best representation of NL that I've seen in almost 20 years.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Why do you say its a humbling experience so far???


I let the canopy get way outta wack by not scrog'n or top'n, haven't had a herm in years, and usually my tops are much bigger after four weeks...dunno if it's from not lolipop'n?? I'm sure I'll be happy with the results as long as it's not seeded...


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 24, 2019)

@Useful Seeds anymore Banana OG plans?


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 24, 2019)

Here's a '91 Christmas tester from the only female I got here at 43days into flower. 


Nice chem smells to this one and I think Useful was super smart crossing the skunk va cut to the '79 Xmas Tree Bud. Great match up and I think this pairing is one of the best around. Looking forward to getting to know this girl a little better! 

I only got 6 to sprout from the pack, and only 1 female. All the males stink already in veg! f2ing them now and I threw in a few more stinky fems to join in the fun: Gorilla Biscuit (smells like turpentine for real), NL5 (from pack mentioned above) skunky pheno, Deep Line Alchemy 5 (skunk ass pheno), King's Banner XIII, Too Buku, Big Sur Holy Weed, and Newberry.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> @Useful Seeds anymore Banana OG plans?


Back on Aug 21, when asked _*Are you also making more Banana OG s1 beans?*_
He replied*, *_*I have some things ahead of that one, but it is on the to do list fer sure.*_

On oct 8 he said, *I will be making more Banana OG, just not sure as to when.*


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 24, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> @Useful Seeds anymore Banana OG plans?


I will be making more in time. You can count on it.



TWest65 said:


> Back on Aug 21, when asked _*Are you also making more Banana OG s1 beans?*_
> He replied*, *_*I have some things ahead of that one, but it is on the to do list fer sure.*_
> 
> On oct 8 he said, *I will be making more Banana OG, just not sure as to when.*


Nice,thank you......lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> That was quick. Ordered Friday night. Got them today. Plus a nice 5 pack freebie from Respect Genetics.
> View attachment 4411908


Who made that pack of Orgi?


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Who made that pack of Orgi?


Which pack? The one on the left says @respectgenetics. The one on the right is by a company I'm sure you've never heard of.


----------



## Enkisatan (Oct 24, 2019)

Wait ,,, can someone steer me into a direction of where I can can get those strains? Which seed company?


----------



## herbfanatic (Oct 24, 2019)

Here's my 4x2 tent at day 10 of 12/12...it's kind of blowing my mind that these OCxCD plants are only 40 days old from sprout...the vigor is incredible. They are all extremely uniform as well, there was one that is even faster growing than the rest but I gave it some aggressive bondage to keep it at the same height as the others.


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 24, 2019)

Skinny leaf BOO gettin some sugga & smelling like some tang powder lol! Choc Diesel putting off some incredible sweet gas & I'm actually feeling blessed to have these cuts/genetics...Thank you Useful you gotta loyal customer who likes to spread the love and word.


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 24, 2019)

Hopefully this is bueno.
Packaging arrived today.

People absolutely love this stuff.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 24, 2019)

Enkisatan said:


> Wait ,,, can someone steer me into a direction of where I can can get those strains? Which seed company?


Those are Brisco Bargain seeds by @Amos Otis and can be found at DCSE. 

To drop some seed porn from @Useful Seeds and speaking of Banana OG crosses...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 24, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Here's my 4x2 tent at day 10 of 12/12...it's kind of blowing my mind that these OCxCD plants are only 40 days old from sprout...the vigor is incredible. They are all extremely uniform as well, there was one that is even faster growing than the rest but I gave it some aggressive bondage to keep it at the same height as the others.
> 
> View attachment 4412258


What you running for a medium? I have 5 about 14 days and they're uniform and growing like a bad weed


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 24, 2019)

Seems like @reallybigjesusfreak wasnt kiddin bout the OCxCD vigor!

Gotta Choc & Pine female that I've bonsai'd in a solo for five weeks! Kept cutting the root ball and adding new soil. She's gonna get a nice 6 week veg to recover in a 1 gal 
These Chem 91 x CDs got some happy roots goin with mychos


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 25, 2019)

Those OC x CD are no joke. They were perfect not topped and make some nice totem poles. The two I grew out were gas, oil, sweet. Made some killer bubble from it too.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 25, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Those OC x CD are no joke. They were perfect not topped and make some nice totem poles. The two I grew out were gas, oil, sweet. Made some killer bubble from it too.View attachment 4412397View attachment 4412398View attachment 4412399


Sooooooo nice! Thanks for posting her.
Im really looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 25, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Sooooooo nice! Thanks for posting her.
> Im really looking forward to trying this one.


you shall like it. I have a few clones I've kept around to hit with pollens, such a solid awesome strain.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 25, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Hopefully this is bueno.
> Packaging arrived today.
> 
> People absolutely love this stuff.
> View attachment 4412303View attachment 4412304


really liking the chem cookie trip one!


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> really liking the chem cookie trip one!


Thanks man, yeah i love the dog on the side. 

Tossing these on the mylar bags, spreading the word. 

have a lot
more coming, tranquil choc.


----------



## herbfanatic (Oct 25, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> What you running for a medium? I have 5 about 14 days and they're uniform and growing like a bad weed


Man I'm just using FFOF soil with some added perlite, basic AF. They've been getting fed a pretty mild dose of MegaCrop and a little bit of CalMag their whole lives and are loving it. I can't even imagine how they would perform in a dialed in hydro system or a really nice supersoil grow.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Man I'm just using FFOF soil with some added perlite, basic AF. They've been getting fed a pretty mild dose of MegaCrop and a little bit of CalMag their whole lives and are loving it. I can't even imagine how they would perform in a dialed in hydro system or a really nice supersoil grow.


Thanks. Can't wait to flower these out.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 25, 2019)

Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.


----------



## herbfanatic (Oct 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.


Damn, those look delicious.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.
> View attachment 4412673View attachment 4412674


Those look great! Just put in my order last night for the "Double Dipped Strawberries" 
Now that I got mine, I can talk about the low quantities haha. 
Only 2 packs left folks, so if you are waiting to order them you better make your move!


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 25, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.
> View attachment 4412673View attachment 4412674


Just what I needed. I have 2 little seedlings starting their second week of life. Fingers crossed for a lady that looks this nice !


----------



## khaoohs (Oct 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> WHAT THE FUCK! I was just downstairs moving a fan around, and glanced over at my timer on the flower tent. somehow some of the teeth got knocked around, and the light goes off in the middle of lights on for like 2 hours. That means I was only getting 8 hrs of light and it had a big interruption in the middle. Really explains a lot, figured my buds were a bit airy and yield had suffered a little. Oh well, just gotta be more diligent. Check all the basic shit every now and then, everybody!


Great point. Went into the flower room when the lights were supposed to be off, only to find the timer had burnt out at some point and the lights were on 24/7.


----------



## khaoohs (Oct 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG4 X CD on right,MONEYBUSH on the left... Forgot what day of the flip it is... I thought that they might hermie on me but they didn't!!! Think I will lower the lights a little more... Maybe help hit the lower branches... this is as far as I've ever been with photos... Last year at this time my plants were in scrog netting and then i went on "vacation"... Anyway,this is looking REAL GOOD right now!!!


They all look great!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 26, 2019)

khaoohs said:


> Great point. Went into the flower room when the lights were supposed to be off, only to find the timer had burnt out at some point and the lights were on 24/7.


I'm using a raspberry pi for my light and pump timers, and developing the software involved a lot of 'get up at 4am and make sure the lights are really still off' type debugging. I had an off-by-one error that caused me to 'flip' my plants to 13/11 for a week and a half before I caught it. They still started flowering, but the stretch was ridiculous.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2019)

khaoohs said:


> They all look great!


Thanks!!! Im trying to keep something going while I put that room in the basement together...


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.
> View attachment 4412673View attachment 4412674


Thank goodness I have 10 of these in early stages and dude can grow!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Those look great! Just put in my order last night for the "Double Dipped Strawberries"
> Now that I got mine, I can talk about the low quantities haha.
> Only 2 packs left folks, so if you are waiting to order them you better make your move!


Got me some!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2019)

Almost time!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2019)

Hold on a minute!!! She's coming too!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

Damn @Frank Nitty, you have one helluva @Useful Seeds collection!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2019)

Chem cookie trip and Xmas getting wet for the new moon today, there’s magic in the air!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hold on a minute!!! She's coming too!!!View attachment 4412906


@Useful I know that I'm late but I'm going to keep my word and grow everything that you have given me in the next year,even the regs!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> @Useful I know that I'm late but I'm going to keep my word and grow everything that you have given me in the next year,even the regs!!!


Cool deal, I look forward to watching you grow all of them my friend.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.
> View attachment 4412673View attachment 4412674


I have two of these cct ladies in veg, about to get flipped. Wow. Looking iced out here. Nice.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Damn @Frank Nitty, you have one helluva @Useful Seeds collection!


That's not even all of them!!! Those are just what's up next... LVRK is going to be my real test,as far as I'm concerned... Did some research on it and if 10 seeds cost $300,I'm going to go in there and see if I can find a few diamonds in the rough...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.
> View attachment 4412673View attachment 4412674


You dirty SOB you @Useful Seeds . I was just about to pop some GG4 s1s because they are fems but you got the Chem Cookie trip calling even louder now.
FFs life is rough....  

Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> You dirty SOB you @Useful Seeds . I was just about to pop some GG4 s1s because they are fems but you got the Chem Cookie trip calling even louder now.
> FFs life is rough....
> 
> Cheers


Hahahahahahahahah...ha!!!! Sorry about that my friend..lol.


----------



## diggs99 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey useful fam, hope everyone is doing well and the gardens are flourishing

Still no useful beans wet yet, I'll be back when I do tho.
Take care bros


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey useful fam, hope everyone is doing well and the gardens are flourishing
> 
> Still no useful beans wet yet, I'll be back when I do tho.
> Take care bros


Where in the heck have you been ???!!! You cheatin on us ??? Hahahaha, just messin with ya my friend, glad ya popped in to say high.


----------



## diggs99 (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Where in the heck have you been ???!!! You cheatin on us ??? Hahahaha, just messin with ya my friend, glad ya popped in to say high.


haha i guess you could sorta say that....currently got a crop of Barneys Gorilla zkittlez going, im gonna wait until they are finished before i pop the BOO. I have a few upgrades and adjustments to make to my room before i put more plants into flower, also been swamped with work since june, so i havent been around much or had much spare time for posting or gardening unfortunately. Things will start Quieting down soon tho.

Im excited to get the BOO up and running.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2019)

Well I got to thinking about releases that are coming up. I have decided that I should reveal some info to the folks that provide me the funds so to speak to continue this endeavor.

Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve f2 regs are almost ready.

Chocolate Diesel f3 regs will be ready at the beginning of the new year.

Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel fems will be available near the end of December

Tranquil Chocolate fems will be available near the end of December

Another batch of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel fems are cookin

The f4 reveal that I have kept secret, Black Lime Special Reserve. Yep, I have been working on this special line for some time. I decided, out of respect, to contact Mean Gene and ask for his blessing to possibly release the f4 to the public. Well , I spoke with him and he gave me his blessings, actually gave me the strain and said that since I have put so much work/time that I could rename it. I will not be doin that,the name will stay the same.

I have also spoken with Bodhi, we will talk about that later........

All that stuff is just the tip of the iceberg, you folks already know that I am all about preservation, yeah I make some fems and some crosses, and they have proven to be pretty dang good. BUT my heart is set on offering things that are great, but no longer available.Once I release this stuff, PLEASE if you can, make more and share with others.

Let's talk price for a moment, the Black Lime Special Reserve f4, the Chocolate Diesel f3, that stuff should pull bigger $$$$ but everything I release will stay at the same ole $60.00 I at one point reached out to other vendors, they didn't want me because my seeds are affordable...they like them expensive packs. Oh well.........lol.

Sorry for the novel, but you folks have me figured out by now. I really appreciate all of you, and just want to let you all know what is goin on.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chem Cookie Trip grown by geronimo_grows on IG 61 days flower, just about ripe. Last remaining packs are at @greatlakesgenetics, and @dcseedexchange.
> View attachment 4412673View attachment 4412674


You making these again Useful? Any chance you're doing a restock of DDS at JBC?
Boy oh boy I can see me spending lots on your gear. Not fair throwing up pics like Geronimo's. Lol

Thanks for doing what you do for all of us!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I got to thinking about releases that are coming up. I have decided that I should reveal some info to the folks that provide me the funds so to speak to continue this endeavor.
> 
> Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve f2 regs are almost ready.
> 
> ...


Gonna be a very merry Xmas indeed! I know what I want for bday in January! Honestly thought I was jippin ya every time I only paid $60 lolll!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You making these again Useful? Any chance you're doing a restock of DDS at JBC?
> Boy oh boy I can see me spending lots on your gear. Not fair throwing up pics like Geronimo's. Lol
> 
> Thanks for doing what you do for all of us!!


Those are the last available packs, their will be no more. I do have a small batch of DDS brewing, unsure where they will go.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Gonna be a very merry Xmas indeed! I know what I want for bday in January! Honestly thought I was jippin ya every time I only paid $60 lolll!


Hahahahaha!!! Good genetics should be affordable, I honestly lose sales, deals with other vendors because of my price. The 3 vendors I work with get it, as well as the folks that have purchased my packs. Together we will continue to show folks that there are affordable seeds out there that perform as good as the expensive ones. Not just Useful seeds, @HydroRed's brand....3 Thirteen Seeds, @Amos Otis Brisco's Bargain Beans, @Schwaggy P are all putting in work to bring affordable quality seeds to the masses. I may have missed some, but you all get my point.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 26, 2019)

I love that you work and release lines that arent available anymore

Im in for a pack or 2 of the Lucky Lime and Black Lime Special Reserve F4s 

got a couple of your Summer Breeze F2s in veg that will be getting flipped in a week or so


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I got to thinking about releases that are coming up. I have decided that I should reveal some info to the folks that provide me the funds so to speak to continue this endeavor.
> 
> Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve f2 regs are almost ready.
> 
> ...


More seeds! Then you get to explain to my wife why I have to get more seeds when I have these.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I got to thinking about releases that are coming up. I have decided that I should reveal some info to the folks that provide me the funds so to speak to continue this endeavor.
> 
> *Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel fems* will be available near the end of December
> 
> ...


Fuck yes! 
Quick question, ive not heard of Black Lime, any info on it?


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I got to thinking about releases that are coming up. I have decided that I should reveal some info to the folks that provide me the funds so to speak to continue this endeavor.
> 
> Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve f2 regs are almost ready.
> 
> ...


Cannot wait for the black lime reserve


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 27, 2019)

Just ordered bbhpxboo


----------



## Paradoximity (Oct 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Those look great! Just put in my order last night for the "Double Dipped Strawberries"
> Now that I got mine, I can talk about the low quantities haha.
> Only 2 packs left folks, so if you are waiting to order them you better make your move!


DAMN, you weren't kidding HydroRed! I was really hoping on snagging a couple of those Double Dipped Strawberries, at least, as well before they were gone. 
Hopefully Useful Seeds will churn-out some more of those as well as the Fire Alien Kush Selected F2's and even the White x Fire OG he released, curious if their similar to OG Raskal's as I still have (1) FEM leftover from around 2011. That would indeed be sweet.

P


----------



## Paradoximity (Oct 27, 2019)

Chocolate Diesel (REGS) F3's coming fairly soon among some other new shoe-ins, well hell yeah! I'll be looking forward to that drop!
P


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I got to thinking about releases that are coming up. I have decided that I should reveal some info to the folks that provide me the funds so to speak to continue this endeavor.
> 
> Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve f2 regs are almost ready.
> 
> ...


This is my que to get some lucky lime and the BLR for as reasonable cost as you are gonna find. Freeborn selections packs are like 300$. I’m in.

Useful, Are you interested in some of the CD x fire cookies f2’s I I made? I realize you have a few beans going already. If not I’ll gift a few packs to this crew. I’m keeping 100 for my f3 hunt. The rest should be grown out.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 27, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Fuck yes!
> Quick question, ive not heard of Black Lime, any info on it?


 Aficionado Seeds originally made the Black Lime Special Reserve, it is an indica strain. About 70/30, it's lineage is Woodman Canyon Oil Can, Lime Afghani, Northern Lights, Purple Kush, and Chemdawg Special Reserve.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Aficionado Seeds originally made the Black Lime Special Reserve, it is an indica strain. About 70/30, it's lineage is Woodman Canyon Oil Can, Lime Afghani, Northern Lights, Purple Kush, and Chemdawg Special Reserve.


Whats the terps on her? I assume you took her to an F4 cause you were looking for something specific?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 27, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Whats the terps on her? I assume you took her to an F4 cause you were looking for something specific?


I will start by saying that I did not bottle neck this line. The reason being is that so many nice ladies are in there,and it was soooo hard to choose. I only culled the weak. One of them that pops up is an OG structured gal that is a head ringer, while the others remain heavy on the indica side of the spectrum. Terps are kinda lime/citrus/chem/spicy/pine hope that makes sense.


----------



## TevinJonson (Oct 27, 2019)

i think its about day 40ish in flower just a waiting game at this point but everything is fattening up and frosty


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I will start by saying that I did not bottle neck this line. The reason being is that so many nice ladies are in there,and it was soooo hard to choose. I only culled the weak. One of them that pops up is an OG structured gal that is a head ringer, while the others remain heavy on the indica side of the spectrum. Terps are kinda lime/citrus/chem/spicy/pine hope that makes sense.


This sounds awesome, I cant wait to give it a shot!


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 27, 2019)

out of everything in my blessed harvest of 9 strains i can honestly say the boo is my personal favorite i just love that flavor


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 27, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4413318out of everything in my blessed harvest of 9 strains i can honestly say the boo is my personal favorite i just love that flavor


We share the same strain and freckly complexion lol! Hope I get a cola half that size!


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 27, 2019)

Four weeks & two days from flip and these girls are bout to get some girth. The choc diesel stem rubs are exactly like her name describes <3 Can't wait for the F3s!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 27, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4413318out of everything in my blessed harvest of 9 strains i can honestly say the boo is my personal favorite i just love that flavor


That info is awesome !!!! I'm really happy that you are satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like Helena was successfully seeded with BOO pollen! Hoping for something that stays squat, smells like orange, and has that Puck/Skelly potency that Helena has, plus a wonderful hashy chemical incense smell. 

Oh, I have a bit of it left, did you ever hit OCxCD with BOO? I'm gonna hit my super orangey OCxCD with it too!


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 27, 2019)

I just dunked Jabbbas xmas , perkins cut bx f2 (chematonic x cannatonic) and platinum kush x alien kush. Hoping to find a dad for my blackened oranges and LVTK og. I'm going to try and get some pollen or cuts from the perkins cut. I have various 1:1 ratio strains available to me. I'll have some crosses with various useful sstrains


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 27, 2019)

SWEET !!! That was a lot faster than a reversal.........lol. I have never hit OC x CD with BOO. BUT, you better believe that i'm pollinating an Orange Cookies with a Chocolate Diesel male for some regs . And i'm gonna do a reg line of Double Dipped Strawberries as well. Dang, I should also do a Blueberries n Chocolate reg as well.........hmmmmmmmm.....lol


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I got to thinking about releases that are coming up. I have decided that I should reveal some info to the folks that provide me the funds so to speak to continue this endeavor.
> 
> Lucky Lime, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve f2 regs are almost ready.
> 
> ...


Unholy shitballs!! Im down for at least a couples packs of that black lime f4. A million thanks to you and mean gene. I have been wanting to try this strain for a while. Did you mention when these would become available from you?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 28, 2019)

What up guys, i just wanted to give useful his dew props. I have been growing for some time and in that time 99% of what i have growen or smoked has had very negative effects on me. When i grew out his bag of oranges it was the first time in a long time that i didnt get paranoid or freak out or any other negative side effects. Not only that but his genetics were started after the others and finished on top and were extremely dank in smell and potency. While the others under the same stress completely pussed out and wouldn't do anything his rose to the top and exceeded any expectations. You my good sir will always have a place in my grow room.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET !!! That was a lot faster than a reversal.........lol. I have never hit OC x CD with BOO. BUT, you better believe that i'm pollinating an Orange Cookies with a Chocolate Diesel male for some regs . And i'm gonna do a reg line of Double Dipped Strawberries as well. Dang, I should also do a Blueberries n Chocolate reg as well.........hmmmmmmmm.....lol


Why not???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

Moving right along!!!GG4xCD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

MONEYBUSH... I wish I had a stronger light on her!!! Look at how shes spaced out!!! Only have this one seed that someone sent to me... Have a Strawberry Cake seed from Heavyweight Seeds as well... Maybe I'll plant it with a DDS and compare the two tastes...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 28, 2019)

GG#4 x CD, just upcanned to 3 gal rootmaker with coco. She'll probably veg for another week or two.



@Useful Seeds does this strain have a real name yet? I've been calling her Chocolate Gorilla, but that's almost too cute, lol!


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 28, 2019)

The last 1.44g of the Tranquil Chocolate that was harvested in August. I find that it’s really good for my gastrointestinal issues!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GG#4 x CD, just upcanned to 3 gal rootmaker with coco. She'll probably veg for another week or two.
> 
> View attachment 4413599
> 
> @Useful Seeds does this strain have a real name yet? I've been calling her Chocolate Gorilla, but that's almost too cute, lol!


Monkey oil... Ape Shit... Phunkee Munkee...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 28, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Unholy shitballs!! Im down for at least a couples packs of that black lime f4. A million thanks to you and mean gene. I have been wanting to try this strain for a while. Did you mention when these would become available from you?


I have not yet mentioned a release date, but next month they will be available.



FlakeyFoont said:


> GG#4 x CD, just upcanned to 3 gal rootmaker with coco. She'll probably veg for another week or two.
> 
> View attachment 4413599
> 
> @Useful Seeds does this strain have a real name yet? I've been calling her Chocolate Gorilla, but that's almost too cute, lol!


I had been thinking about something like, The Reunion, or Family Reunion.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 28, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> What up guys, i just wanted to give useful his dew props. I have been growing for some time and in that time 99% of what i have growen or smoked has had very negative effects on me. When i grew out his bag of oranges it was the first time in a long time that i didnt get paranoid or freak out or any other negative side effects. Not only that but his genetics were started after the others and finished on top and were extremely dank in smell and potency. While the others under the same stress completely pussed out and wouldn't do anything his rose to the top and exceeded any expectations. You my good sir will always have a place in my grow room.


That's awesome !!! Glad you found one that doesn't affect you in a negative way. Thanks for sharing that information, and thank you for the kind words, and support.


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 28, 2019)

while trimming i found this plant is a slightly different pheno from the orange peel its like a sweet orange almost like orange creamcicle and the buds are a different density


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 28, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4413689while trimming i found this plant is a slightly different pheno from the orange peel its like a sweet orange almost like orange creamcicle and the buds are a different density


NICE!!!!! Glad ya got that creamsicle one !!!! There is also a creamsicle/skunk pheno in the Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!!!! Glad ya got that creamsicle one !!!! There is also a creamsicle/skunk pheno in the Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems.


Mmmm now that would be tasty. Glad I picked her for a first run of your work. If you or anyone else has more pics of the OC x CD you feel like posting, I wouldn't complain. Healthiest plants I had for a bit


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 28, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Mmmm now that would be tasty. Glad I picked her for a first run of your work. If you or anyone else has more pics of the OC x CD you feel like posting, I wouldn't complain. Healthiest plants I had for a bit


Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel pics


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel pics
> View attachment 4413724View attachment 4413725View attachment 4413726View attachment 4413726View attachment 4413727


Thanks Useful, you made my evening.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 28, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks Useful, you made my evening.


You're welcome my friend. Those pics were shared with me by folks that popped em and grew them out. Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel actually exceeded my expectations to be honest. I knew that I was on to something with the cross, but it has become much more than I expected. And I smile a big smile whenever I see a pic or a post complimenting the OC x CD.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel pics
> View attachment 4413724View attachment 4413725View attachment 4413726View attachment 4413726View attachment 4413727


Pics 3 and 4 look a lot like Little Ricky.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Moving right along!!!View attachment 4413567View attachment 4413568GG4xCD


Oh and I meant to say that she smells like gasolina!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!!!! Glad ya got that creamsicle one !!!! There is also a creamsicle/skunk pheno in the Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems.


Oh really???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2019)

OC x CD from last year... Didn't get to grow it and smoke it...


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 29, 2019)

For people who have smoked the OC x CD, what are the effects like generally?


----------



## seedy character (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey Useful,

Any chance you go Santa again & have Xmas at Christmas?


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey, @Useful Seeds I've been wondering, what is your personal favorite strain you've had? Is there that one strain or terp profile that is super nostalgic for you?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just ran the boo through tcheck which is a home potency checker and came back with 24% a 27% and 25% these may be off a lil bit but not to bad


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2019)

seedy character said:


> Hey Useful,
> 
> Any chance you go Santa again & have Xmas at Christmas?


Not this year, my apologies.



BDGrows said:


> Hey, @Useful Seeds I've been wondering, what is your personal favorite strain you've had? Is there that one strain or terp profile that is super nostalgic for you?


No way I can pick a favorite, just not happenin....lol. I will however say that all of the cuts I have are kept for various reasons. I also will add that Bag of Oranges terp profile is THE best representation of orange that I have ever had. Also I miss the old school Skunk, I will be hunting through a bunch of Skunk seeds that I brought back from a trip back home recently.



maxamus1 said:


> Just ran the boo through tcheck which is a home potency checker and came back with 24% a 27% and 25% these may be off a lil bit but not to bad


That;s pretty dang cool !!!!!!!


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 30, 2019)

2 for 2 on jabba's xmas stash germination and the blackened oranges is hanging out under a t5


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not this year, my apologies.
> 
> 
> No way I can pick a favorite, just not happenin....lol. I will however say that all of the cuts I have are kept for various reasons. I also will add that Bag of Oranges terp profile is THE best representation of orange that I have ever had. Also I miss the old school Skunk, I will be hunting through a bunch of Skunk seeds that I brought back from a trip back home recently.
> ...


Fire Cookies OG...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fire Cookies OG...


Fire Cookies was a good one for sure, I didn't make it, I only made the f2's. Relentless Genetics gets the credit for that one.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Fire Cookies was a good one for sure, I didn't make it, I only made the f2's. Relentless Genetics gets the credit for that one.


Was still a good one!!! People around here have NEVER heard of the stuff that any of the people here grow,so when I come out with that GG4 x CD I wont be able to hold on to it!!! Think I'm gonna get in to cloning some of these USEFUL strains that I have...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Was still a good one!!! People around here have NEVER heard of the stuff that any of the people here grow,so when I come out with that GG4 x CD I wont be able to hold on to it!!! Think I'm gonna get in to cloning some of these USEFUL strains that I have...


It sure was a good one, pretty dang potent. Cloning isn't hard my friend, you should give it a try for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Pics 3 and 4 look a lot like Little Ricky.


You know it man !!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> It sure was a good one, pretty dang potent. Cloning isn't hard my friend, you should give it a try for sure.


I am!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I am!!!


SWEET !!! You got this Frank.

Well Thanksgiving and Christmas is just around the corner, and you all must know by now that I am extremely thankful to all of you for your support, and contribution to this thread, and to each other. When the Lucky Lime f2, and the Black Lime Special Reserve f4 seeds go out to the vendors that order them, there will be freebies goin out as well. I want to do a buy one pack, get a pack of 7 for free. I spoke with a friend of mine, @bostonbobma on IG, I sent him some Chocolate Trip f3 seeds awhile back and he found a stellar lady, he stepped up and sent me some of the cross he made using her.

So, here is the upcoming freebie list

Chocolate Trip f3 x Panama Red !!!
Orange Cookies x Phantom Cookies
Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies

I was going to do packs of 5 to make em go further, but I felt like packs of 7 gives ya a better shot. This will not be a one week promo. Once this promo drops it will continue until all freebie packs are gone.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2019)

10 of 10 are above ground and cruising!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2019)

Lucky Lime f2 seeds, ready to roll. Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve !!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lucky Lime f2 seeds, ready to roll. Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve !!!
> 
> View attachment 4415008


talk about making a happy plate!


----------



## herbfanatic (Nov 1, 2019)

Full tent of OCxCD update! Day 18 of 12/12 and looking great. Defoliated pretty heavily a few days ago and things grew back so fast it looks like I hadn't done any. Hoping that stretch is only a few more days from being over, have maxed out my light height! Might just go ahead and supercrop all the tops if they start to get too close to the light in the coming weeks. Can't wait for this crop! Smelling incredibly strong and tasty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Full tent of OCxCD update! Day 18 of 12/12 and looking great. Defoliated pretty heavily a few days ago and things grew back so fast it looks like I hadn't done any. Hoping that stretch is only a few more days from being over, have maxed out my light height! Might just go ahead and supercrop all the tops if they start to get too close to the light in the coming weeks. Can't wait for this crop! Smelling incredibly strong and tasty.
> 
> View attachment 4415221


Gotta go change my underwear!!!


----------



## Navanman (Nov 1, 2019)

These are bloody skunk auto 6 days old going strait into ground on Tuesday giving rain next 2 days so just asking top them when their ready or let them go their own way


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 1, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Full tent of OCxCD update! Day 18 of 12/12 and looking great. Defoliated pretty heavily a few days ago and things grew back so fast it looks like I hadn't done any. Hoping that stretch is only a few more days from being over, have maxed out my light height! Might just go ahead and supercrop all the tops if they start to get too close to the light in the coming weeks. Can't wait for this crop! Smelling incredibly strong and tasty.
> 
> View attachment 4415221


holy hell that is a uniform grow. My OCxCD grows really nice too but damn! looks like your canopy was done with a level!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahahaha!!! Good genetics should be affordable, I honestly lose sales, deals with other vendors because of my price. The 3 vendors I work with get it, as well as the folks that have purchased my packs. Together we will continue to show folks that there are affordable seeds out there that perform as good as the expensive ones. Not just Useful seeds, @HydroRed's brand....3 Thirteen Seeds, @Amos Otis Brisco's Bargain Beans, @Schwaggy P are all putting in work to bring affordable quality seeds to the masses. I may have missed some, but you all get my point.


Sounds like someone needs to do it yourself.. I'm sure you need the Xtra hassle like a new hole in the head.. I'm praying for new laws being passed in Florida.. I'm so ready.. You have no idea.. I won't post pics untill it's all said and done.. I'm superstitious.. I can jinx them.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> MONEYBUSH... I wish I had a stronger light on her!!! Look at how shes spaced out!!! Only have this one seed that someone sent to me... Have a Strawberry Cake seed from Heavyweight Seeds as well... Maybe I'll plant it with a DDS and compare the two tastes...View attachment 4413571


What are u working with..?? Light wise?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Was still a good one!!! People around here have NEVER heard of the stuff that any of the people here grow,so when I come out with that GG4 x CD I wont be able to hold on to it!!! Think I'm gonna get in to cloning some of these USEFUL strains that I have...


If I can clone,anyone can.. For higher success rates I used the standard cloning gell. Keep your tools clean and the humidity high.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 1, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Full tent of OCxCD update! Day 18 of 12/12 and looking great. Defoliated pretty heavily a few days ago and things grew back so fast it looks like I hadn't done any. Hoping that stretch is only a few more days from being over, have maxed out my light height! Might just go ahead and supercrop all the tops if they start to get too close to the light in the coming weeks. Can't wait for this crop! Smelling incredibly strong and tasty.
> 
> View attachment 4415221


Nice!! I have 5 a few weeks into veg. How long did you veg and how tall when you started to flower. 

I love seeing all the OC x CD people are running.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 1, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> holy hell that is a uniform grow. My OCxCD grows really nice too but damn! looks like your canopy was done with a level!


Which pheno did you keep?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 1, 2019)

Two of my vendors have placed their order, packaging has begun. A sincere thank you to everyone that has supported my mission.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 1, 2019)

@Useful Seeds are the Lucky Lime fem or regs?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 1, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> @Useful Seeds are the Lucky Lime fem or regs?


They are regs.


----------



## herbfanatic (Nov 2, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I have 5 a few weeks into veg. How long did you veg and how tall when you started to flower.
> 
> I love seeing all the OC x CD people are running.


Nice! Would love to check yours out too. I sprouted these bad ladies and vegged for exactly 30 days before the flip to 12/12. I forget how tall they were at that point...couldn't have been more than a foot tall though. They've really shot up and filled the space since then but they don't look to be stretching to be unmanageable. Supercropping the tallest tops has given me that nice uniform canopy. I give the stems a good crunch and twist... pretty rough with em but it doesn't seem to phase them one bit. Standing at full attention the very next day it seems.


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 2, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Nice! Would love to check yours out too. I sprouted these bad ladies and vegged for exactly 30 days before the flip to 12/12. I forget how tall they were at that point...couldn't have been more than a foot tall though. They've really shot up and filled the space since then but they don't look to be stretching to be unmanageable. Supercropping the tallest tops has given me that nice uniform canopy. I give the stems a good crunch and twist... pretty rough with em but it doesn't seem to phase them one bit. Standing at full attention the very next day it seems.


My prob is when I super crop the tall ones and then they end up even taller!


----------



## Weedbaser (Nov 2, 2019)

My first batch of Useful gear is almost ready and it looks so good I had to snag some more.


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Two of my vendors have placed their order, packaging has begun. A sincere thank you to everyone that has supported my mission.
> View attachment 4415489


Ready to hit that add to cart! I must add that to my sticker collection!


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Two of my vendors have placed their order, packaging has begun. A sincere thank you to everyone that has supported my mission.
> View attachment 4415489


GLG, I hope?


----------



## pthobson (Nov 2, 2019)

2/3 Bruised Banana hit the dirt this afternoon. Waiting for third one’s tail. Waiting for that Black Lime Special Reserve F4. Hopefully I don’t miss the drop.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 2, 2019)

If I was a betting man Id say GLG and JBC? Either way, im lookin to get that POT at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 2, 2019)

Looking at a hlg 600 anyone have a good place to purchase from or a suggestion on a better light for a 5x5


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 2, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Looking at a hlg 600 anyone have a good place to purchase from or a suggestion on a better light for a 5x5


I suggest Alibaba if you don’t have a problem chatting with sellers to get the best price. That’s where i got my 240 watt Quantum Board.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2019)

The new chilled 600 is pretty awesome


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 2, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> I suggest Alibaba if you don’t have a problem chatting with sellers to get the best price. That’s where i got my 240 watt Quantum Board.


Is that a website


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 2, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Is that a website


Yes. If you have a smartphone/tablet i suggest using the app. Just put “quantum board” in place of ”hlg” when searching.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 2, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Is that a website


Its like China ebay. If youre stateside, make sure to plan/order in advance; it takes a while for parts to arrive. You also can haggle sometimes, which is fun.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 2, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Is that a website


Yes, I can vouch for Kingbrite, a vendor on Alibaba. Excellent experience from the very beginning. You will want to message them directly, tell them what you’re looking for and they can give you a couple different options, and you can bargain a little bit with them. It’s cheaper if you just order a kit and put it together yourself, but you can also have it shipped pre-assembled.


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 2, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Looking at a hlg 600 anyone have a good place to purchase from or a suggestion on a better light for a 5x5


LED does work very well as long as your environments on point. I would just suggest UV supplementation or your buds won't be as frosty.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 2, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Its like China ebay. If youre stateside, make sure to plan/order in advance; it takes a while for parts to arrive. You also can haggle sometimes, which is fun.


How long do you think


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 2, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> GLG, I hope?


So far the drop is happening at JBC and DC Seed Exchange, I sent Jeff an email but have not heard back. I'm sure he will order some.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> So far the drop is happening at JBC and DC Seed Exchange, I sent Jeff an email but have not heard back. I'm sure he will order some.


I'd reckon so. If not, I know where to keep my eyes peeled for the drop.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 2, 2019)

pthobson said:


> 2/3 Bruised Banana hit the dirt this afternoon. Waiting for third one’s tail. Waiting for that Black Lime Special Reserve F4. Hopefully I don’t miss the drop.


Make that 3/3


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 2, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Nice! Would love to check yours out too. I sprouted these bad ladies and vegged for exactly 30 days before the flip to 12/12. I forget how tall they were at that point...couldn't have been more than a foot tall though. They've really shot up and filled the space since then but they don't look to be stretching to be unmanageable. Supercropping the tallest tops has given me that nice uniform canopy. I give the stems a good crunch and twist... pretty rough with em but it doesn't seem to phase them one bit. Standing at full attention the very next day it seems.


I will post some pics next week after they have a few days in gallon pots. My OC x CD were out growing my space monkey by she's neck and neck now. Guess they both have some vigour to them. I'm excited to have great genetics in my tent. Somehow diesel genetics found their way back into my grow. First ISP Orange Diesel, Headbanger and now OC x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Weedbaser said:


> My first batch of Useful gear is almost ready and it looks so good I had to snag some more.View attachment 4415681


Already have OC x CD... Gotta dig up $300 to get the others that I don't have... You know its hard out here for a piiiiiiiimmmmmp,but I gotta get this money for the hemp!!!


----------



## Bodean (Nov 3, 2019)

Jungle spice x chocolate diesel


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 3, 2019)

Just flipped 2 CD S1s after a proper veg & one vigorous Appy x Boo 4 weeks from sprout. I think the magenta Kessils are crazy underrated but that's a diff subject...

I want to keep cuts of the Chem 91 x CD but I don't want to cut their pretty heads off lolll


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 3, 2019)

Blueberries n Oranges fems, Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges grown by mikey_donutz on IG. He sprouted 1 seed out of the pack and got this.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

NO ONE TOLD ME THAT MY BRANCHES WOULD BE ON THE VERGE OF BREAKING!!! GG4XCD BOUT TO SNAP OFF!!! Once these buds start to really swelling up,they may REALLY break im afraid...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Blueberries n Oranges fems, Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges grown by mikey_donutz on IG. He sprouted 1 seed out of the pack and got this.
> View attachment 4416034View attachment 4416040View attachment 4416040View attachment 4416039


Bootyful!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

MONEY BUSH too!!! They're holding each other up is how it looks to me!!! This money bush smells soooooo sweet that its sickening!!! Never thought that anything could smell as sweet as the Blue Toof Special or CQx24c... BOY WAS I WRONG!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Shoulder to shoulder!!! Gonna Mylar the walls before the next run


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Shine bright like a diamond!!!


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shine bright like a diamond!!!View attachment 4416052


Are you making SIP pots and what strain are you smoking today lmao


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Dumb question maybe,but I've been known to ask a few million,fems or regs??? Im used to them being labeled fem if they are... And if they are,then they join these that are going into root riot cubes immediately!!!


----------



## Bodean (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Dumb question maybe,but I've been known to ask a few million,fems or regs??? Im used to them being labeled fem if they are... And if they are,then they join these that are going into root riot cubes immediately!!!View attachment 4416058 View attachment 4416062


Choc D S1 is fem the cct are regs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Are you making SIP pots and what strain are you smoking today lmao


I'm smoking some OG


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Choc D S1 is fem the cct are regs.


Thank you kind sir... CD s1s going in,CCT waiting for the big room...


----------



## Bodean (Nov 3, 2019)

Np man. That CCT was super tasty. Gonna have to revisit the rest of my pack.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Np man. That CCT was super tasty. Gonna have to revisit the rest of my pack.


A hunting I will go!!! A hunting I will goooooo!!! Hi ho the merry oh!!! A hunting I will goooooo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> A hunting I will go!!! A hunting I will goooooo!!! Hi ho the merry oh!!! A hunting I will goooooo!!!


SOMETIMES I AMUSE MYSELF IM SO FUCKIN CRAZY!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Are you making SIP pots and what strain are you smoking today lmao


I don't know what a SIP is honestly,but I saw someone using that container for a DWC and had some HUGE plants in them... Im using it for my Megacrop mixer though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

I freaking love you guys!!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Nov 3, 2019)

last pick before harvest amber popping up on all 3 the dds still has a little to go. Been a good first grow learned a lot of what works and doesn't definitely will be back to try some more useful products.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shoulder to shoulder!!! Gonna Mylar the walls before the next runView attachment 4416045


First photo grow!!! To the finish line,that is...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey Useful, is your Lucky Charms the same plant that you posted in the start of this thread? That looks sweet!! I can see myself and my friends running lots of what you have.


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 3, 2019)

Rockwool can baffle me.

My best, biggest choc diesel X fire cookie in veg. Over night went from full of life to limp and no sign of life.
Low and behold her rockwool felt light as day. The other 8 or so in that tray we’re all fine, very wet. This one was dry as day.
tried to moisten it up.

Think she’ll come
back or is she a goner ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Rockwool can baffle me.
> 
> My best, biggest choc diesel X fire cookie in veg. Over night went from full of life to limp and no sign of life.
> Low and behold her rockwool felt light as day. The other 8 or so in that tray we’re all fine, very wet. This one was dry as day.
> ...


Picture please


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Picture please


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 3, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> View attachment 4416271View attachment 4416272View attachment 4416273View attachment 4416274


Moisten the cube up and she'll bounce back. Just a little underwatering.


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 3, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Moisten the cube up and she'll bounce back. Just a little underwatering.


Yeah exactly what i did, looked like she’s peeking up already. 

Pulling 2 DDS this week.
Pulling my Tranquil choc that somehow got seeded, running that for BHO. Nug run.
letting this Chem cookie trip ride another week.

Then in about 2 weeks pulling 1 DDs, Tranquil, Chem cookies and some Schwaggy gear.

Then more useful hits flower room.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 4, 2019)

Time to finally join the fun around here  


Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hey Useful, is your Lucky Charms the same plant that you posted in the start of this thread? That looks sweet!! I can see myself and my friends running lots of what you have.


Yes, that is the Lucky Charms I used to make the Lucky Lime.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 4, 2019)

revegged and flipped again boo clone


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 4, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Time to finally join the fun around here
> View attachment 4416422
> 
> Cheers


Nice!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 4, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> So I haven’t seen this in person before and maybe it’s not but thinking i see balls like 5 weeks into flower ?
> View attachment 4409982View attachment 4409982View attachment 4409983
> View attachment 4409985
> That’s the tranq choc tester^
> ...


Appalachian oranges hermie


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 4, 2019)

All four of my Chem 91s have the same leaves & structure. Instead of keeping cuts of each one I'm gonna bonsai bush one in a solo for a thick lil momma 
Damn these choc D's are tryin to get eaten off their branches at 5 weeks from flip


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 4, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4416523Appalachian oranges hermie


Are those fem seeds? 
I only see male parts, including the opposing nodes. 
Just wondering how it is a hermie and not just a male?

Cheers


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 4, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Are those fem seeds?
> I only see male parts, including the opposing nodes.
> Just wondering how it is a hermie and not just a male?
> 
> Cheers


I thought they were feminized maybe it's just a Male


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> I thought they were feminized maybe it's just a Male


Appalachian Oranges are feminized, but that does look like a male to me. Not a hermie, I see no lady parts???


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Appalachian Oranges are feminized, but that does look like a male to me. Not a hermie, I see no lady parts???


I just assumed it was a hermie since they are feminized i guess that's why some people don't like the fems but that's the first one that's ever shown any Male traits for me personally


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> I just assumed it was a hermie since they are feminized i guess that's why some people don't like the fems but that's the first one that's ever shown any Male traits for me personally


Fems will still produce males just in very low quantities. Nothing wrong with it u could cut an pollinate or just toss him all together.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> I just assumed it was a hermie since they are feminized i guess that's why some people don't like the fems but that's the first one that's ever shown any Male traits for me personally


They say feminized seeds are 99.9% female, damn, you ended up with that .1 percent. I have sold 1000's of fem beans, you were the person that got a male. I will gladly compensate you my friend if needed.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They say feminized seeds are 99.9% female, damn, you ended up with that .1 percent. I have sold 1000's of fem beans, you were the person that got a male. I will gladly compensate you my friend if needed.


Lol no compensation needed i feel honored to grow your beans I'll look at it better tonight i really didn't think much of it except i thought it was interesting


----------



## pthobson (Nov 4, 2019)

3/3 Bruised Banana above dirt


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> 3/3 Bruised Banana above dirt


Bruised Banana, wuuut?


----------



## pthobson (Nov 4, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Bruised Banana, wuuut?


Just what I decided to call it. I kind of took it upon myself though so I apologize Useful. Blackjack x Banana OG.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 4, 2019)

Someone’s nonpayment at GLG was my gain...found a pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies sitting over at GLG a couple weeks ago. Didn’t even think twice about the wife acceptance factor as I put them in the cart and checked out. 

Still have wifey preapproval for some of those Lucky Limes though...trying not to squander it on anything between now and the drop.


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 4, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Someone’s nonpayment at GLG was my gain...found a pack of Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Fire Cookies sitting over at GLG a couple weeks ago. Didn’t even think twice about the wife acceptance factor as I put them in the cart and checked out.
> 
> Still have wifey preapproval for some of those Lucky Limes though...trying not to squander it on anything between now and the drop.


Just tell her she won't be smokin it unless you buy it lol!


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 4, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Fems will still produce males just in very low quantities. Nothing wrong with it u could cut an pollinate or just toss him all together.


I was thinking of using the pollen do you think that it's feminized pollen the Terps on that plant are definitely the boo with some like sweet pine behind the orange peel


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Time to finally join the fun around here
> View attachment 4416422
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Are those fem seeds?
> I only see male parts, including the opposing nodes.
> Just wondering how it is a hermie and not just a male?
> 
> Cheers


Hmmmmm....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They say feminized seeds are 99.9% female, damn, you ended up with that .1 percent. I have sold 1000's of fem beans, you were the person that got a male. I will gladly compensate you my friend if needed.


Useful is really an angel that the Ganja God has sent to us!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hmmmmm....


It's definitely not a hermie it's just a Male upon further inspection it has no female parts it was just new leaves i thought were preflowers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just what I decided to call it. I kind of took it upon myself though so I apologize Useful. Blackjack x Banana OG.


Im sure he likes the name... It's catchy as hell!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Just tell her she won't be smokin it unless you buy it lol!


Don't play with fire!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey @Useful Seeds any ideas when DCSE and JBC are going to drop the new Lucky Lime?


----------



## Kngdavid92 (Nov 5, 2019)

Update on Useful double dipped strawberrys 1st week after switch


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> I was thinking of using the pollen do you think that it's feminized pollen the Terps on that plant are definitely the boo with some like sweet pine behind the orange peel


You can use the pollen but it wont be feminized though, to my understanding anyways.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 5, 2019)

I believe it will be feminized, no y was introduced. XX cross with XX, but I could be wrong I'm not an expert.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 5, 2019)

I found this from Tom Hill

_They're not males ime, but highly 
staminate intersex females. Cannabis plants (sex) are controlled first by the XY system, but secondly (expression) by (often environmentally triggered) modifying factors located on autosomes, or pseudoautosomal regions. A female plant with a noted absence of masculine type modifiers can be said to be strongly female. When selfed her progeny will contain very few if any intersex individuals. The opposite type of plant (a female with a noted abundance of masculine type modifiers) -though they may be masked in the parent- will occasionally give rise upon recombination to what you're referring to in this thread. But they're not really males.

All plants born from gynoecious selections (born from female reversals) are females in regards to their sex chromosomes but express as females and intersex females of varying degrees (varying all the way to "it damn sure looks like a male to me") due to the presence/absence/activation of modifying factors.

This phenomenon is not exclusive to plants born of gynoecious selections, rather it is simply more readily apparent there than with male/female selections where it is masked by the expectation of seeing males in the population_


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't play with fire!!!


I walk that fine line daily and they never complain once it's cured lolll


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 5, 2019)

Roughly 24 hours later we have 6 little tails. 

Its plantin time 
Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 5, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds any ideas when DCSE and JBC are going to drop the new Lucky Lime?


I shipped em out yesterday, so I imagine they will be listed up by the weekend.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 5, 2019)

Anymore banana coming down the pike? Thanks


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 5, 2019)

You should make a cross with strawberry cough!!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Anymore banana coming down the pike? Thanks


I’m hoping for some banana x Choc d


----------



## pthobson (Nov 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Anymore banana coming down the pike? Thanks


You wanna try out these other 3 Blackjack x Banana OG? Or anything else you may have wanted but missed? If I have I will help you out.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 5, 2019)

No thanks, greatly appreciated. Was just wondering if any more coming. Thanks for your generosity


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> No thanks, greatly appreciated. Was just wondering if any more coming. Thanks for your generosity


There might be some Chem D x Banana OG still floating around out there


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> There might be some Chem D x Banana OG still floating around out there


those and the S1's were great, imho


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 6, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> There might be some Chem D x Banana OG still floating around out there


that sounds amazing lol


----------



## blowerme (Nov 6, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> that sounds amazing lol


Yes it does! Would love some banana!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Anymore banana coming down the pike? Thanks


At some point, heck yeah !!!!



Moabfighter said:


> You should make a cross with strawberry cough!!


I would if I had the Strawberry Cough clone.........lol.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey @CoB_nUt hows the HAOG x Choc D and Tranquils doing?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2019)

I would say get that strawberry cough from mama funk but she is out of clones atm. There are people here on the forum with it!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> At some point, heck yeah !!!!
> 
> 
> I would if I had the Strawberry Cough clone.........lol.


I just scored a cut from Mamafunk. Said they got it from the man himself. I'll holla when she's big enuff to take a few snips if you'd like my dude.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Hey @CoB_nUt hows the HAOG x Choc D and Tranquils doing?


What's good pthobson? They are doing quite well despite me not changing their totes as often as I should. The 1 H.A.OG×Choc D that refuses to not stop growing into the Quantum Board smells delish.

I'll get some pics up. I know I've slacking on the updates on these @Useful Seeds. My bad brotha.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's good pthobson? They are doing quite well despite me not changing their totes as often as I should. The 1 H.A.OG×Choc D that refuses to not stop growing into the Quantum Board smells delish.
> 
> I'll get some pics up. I know I've slacking on the updates on these @Useful Seeds. My bad brotha.


Nice man was just wondering how you were doing more than anything. Glad to hear things are going well for you.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

Straight up orange vanilla cream from this OCxCD I cannot wait. Outstanking everything else in the best way.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4417630Straight up orange vanilla cream from this OCxCD I cannot wait. Outstanking everything else in the best way.


Nice!! My 5 are getting close to fipping. You got me excited


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Im giving these plants too much but not enough... Too much on the MC and not enough cal mag...YIKES!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im giving these plants too much but not enough... Too much on the MC and not enough cal mag...View attachment 4417773View attachment 4417774YIKES!!!


Looks bad...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

New tent... Waiting to get lights by next week... The hustle and flow is slow,so that means that it's slow dough,and that makes for a slow grow...


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> New tent... Waiting to get lights by next week... The hustle and flow is slow,so that means that it's slow dough,and that makes for a slow grow...View attachment 4417820


Sweet which tent did you go with and what light


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Sweet which tent did you go with and what light


48x48x80... 4 QB304s to start with and a 240w rspec diy kit once I get the right driver for it... I've got lights now but they are being used now...


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice lots of par with that setup do those boards have a heatsink


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Nice lots of par with that setup do those boards have a heatsink


Double heatsinks


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

@Stephenj37826 is going to hook it up for me... Should be ready to go next week some time...


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sweet did you get that from hlg


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> @Stephenj37826 is going to hook it up for me... Should be ready to go next week some time...


My first led is supposed to be here today after much deliberation i went with the 550 r spec


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> My first led is supposed to be here today after much deliberation i went with the 550 r spec


Nice!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Sweet did you get that from hlg


Yeah,he works for them i do believe...


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 7, 2019)

From the jbc seeds thread:


Good evening/morning, RIU!

This afternoon at 7:10 PM (PST), we'll be dropping @Useful Seeds highly anticipated *Lucky Lime F2's!*

LUCKY LIME F2:







Hope everyone is staying warm and enjoying those beans!

Edit: also, the newsletter said some new freebie choices will be available.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2019)

@Frank Nitty how many grams per gal. of MC are u feeding the girls? I myself go with 4gs per gal from start to finish. Any other MC users care to chime in on their feeding rate?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Frank Nitty how many grams per gal. of MC are u feeding the girls? I myself go with 4gs per gal from start to finish. Any other MC users care to chime in on their feeding rate?


yup, thats about what I do, But I just eyeball it now. I also use sweet candy with it too, every few waterings around 3-4 weeks, and then a bit with every watering from week 5 on.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yup, thats about what I do, But I just eyeball it now. I also use sweet candy with it too, every few waterings around 3-4 weeks, and then a bit with every watering from week 5 on.


Thank you RBJF.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you RBJF.


i'm really really lazy with measuring nutes but MC seems to be pretty forgiving. I like it a lot.


----------



## blowerme (Nov 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Frank Nitty how many grams per gal. of MC are u feeding the girls? I myself go with 4gs per gal from start to finish. Any other MC users care to chime in on their feeding rate?


I use it too. I normally start 2gs per gal around 4-5 weeks of veg and work up to the 4gs per. I use sweet candy and calmag every few waterings also


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Popping some useful seeds lucky lime and 79 Christmas Tree Bud tonight!! Fuck yeah useful seeds!! Gonna make a journal for these plants.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Think I saw someone ask about megacrop. I used it before and honestly still wish I had it in my nutrient line up. It works good


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Popping some useful seeds lucky lime and 79 Christmas Tree Bud tonight!! Fuck yeah useful seeds!! Gonna make a journal for these plants.


i'm smokin some xmas bud. Real good piney limeish smell and taste to it. good for doing some serious wall staring.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

damn man can you please throw some bug shots and plant pics up please??


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i'm smokin some xmas bud. Real good piney limeish smell and taste to it. good for doing some serious wall staring.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Won’t know em unless I sow em huh.....

About to know those useful seeds gear


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 7, 2019)

Oof, thought we had a bit more time on the Lime drops. Hope GLG will have some in the next couple weeks. 

In the meanwhile, got a couple Bag of Skunks and Oranges chugging away in flower and a Chocolate Sunset vegging hard.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Won’t know em unless I sow em huh.....
> 
> About to know those useful seeds gear
> 
> View attachment 4417893


Glad ya got them safe and sound, your dad will like the high and flavor that both of them provide. You are actually the first person to get a pack of the Lucky Lime, I hope your dad enjoys them.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Does anyone have any information on lucky lime? Google doesn’t have much to offer. Stoked!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Does anyone have any information on lucky lime? Google doesn’t have much to offer. Stoked!!


its Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 7, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Oof, thought we had a bit more time on the Lime drops. Hope GLG will have some in the next couple weeks.
> 
> In the meanwhile, got a couple Bag of Skunks and Oranges chugging away in flower and a Chocolate Sunset vegging hard.


Actually, GLG placed an order for the Lucky Lime, I shipped em out yesterday.....


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Glad ya got them safe and sound, your dad will like the high and flavor that both of them provide. You are actually the first person to get a pack of the Lucky Lime, I hope your dad enjoys them.


This is one of the coolest moments of my growing hobby. Between the super old school Christmas tree, and first one to have these in paper towel...... let’s grow some useful seeds. I am going to properly research your strains and pick up something from you “properly” within a week. Thank you kindly. I meant to hit you in PM, but no need to keep it private. You went above and beyond for me as a consumer more than any other breeder has before, and I’m going to go above and beyond for you. I’ll PM you about my intent but I look forward to soon having more eyes on your stuff. Thank you very much!!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i'm smokin some xmas bud. Real good piney limeish smell and taste to it. good for doing some serious wall staring.


man that sounds great, I’ve got some walls just beggin to be stared at.


----------



## Foulal (Nov 7, 2019)

gg4xchocolate diesel at 8 1/2 weeks from first pistils
Chocolate diesel at 10 weeks. Haven’t seen this pheno posted before golf ball sized Nugs and it has a leaf twist. Broke the top off of it like a dumbass the first week of flower lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Regular ole well water and a paper towel....

4x Christmas tree 2x Lucky Lime. But I need to go ahead and start two more lucky lime so I’ll go ahead and opener this back up and add two more 
into bags,show you guys some tails in 3-4 days. Can’t wait.
Thank you useful seeds.

Christmas of 2019 I’ll be sexing Christmas Tree bud ready to gift to my dad before Easter. Can’t wait for this upcoming cycle!


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Foulal said:


> gg4xchocolate diesel at 8 1/2 weeks from first pistilsView attachment 4417909View attachment 4417911
> Chocolate diesel at 10 weeks. Haven’t seen this pheno posted before golf ball sized Nugs and it has a leaf twist. Broke the top off of it like a dumbass the first week of flower lol. View attachment 4417918View attachment 4417919


That looks insane man. Knowing how the quality homegrown buds look in real life and how that flash honestly really accentuates them, that’s gonna be some dank ass bud. Better than what I see for 20/g on the “streets” here by a hot mile.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> This is one of the coolest moments of my growing hobby. Between the super old school Christmas tree, and first one to have these in paper towel...... let’s grow some useful seeds. I am going to properly research your strains and pick up something from you “properly” within a week. Thank you kindly. I meant to hit you in PM, but no need to keep it private. You went above and beyond for me as a consumer more than any other breeder has before, and I’m going to go above and beyond for you. I’ll PM you about my intent but I look forward to soon having more eyes on your stuff. Thank you very much!!


Your appreciation and excitement is heartfelt my friend, happy growing!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Nov 7, 2019)

Been a while useful fam! Took a bit of a break, but I’m back with a new grow, almost 3 weeks from seed. Useful’s Chocolate Diesel is featured in this grow, as well as Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi and Cheese. Dinafim OG Kush and Humboldt GS Cookies round out the list. Sorry for the absence Useful fam. Enjoy


----------



## Foulal (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That looks insane man. Knowing how the quality homegrown buds look in real life and how that flash honestly really accentuates them, that’s gonna be some dank ass bud. Better than what I see for 20/g on the “streets” here by a hot mile.


Thanks man these shitty iPhone pictures really don’t do them justice. And these were the only beans I popped out of each pack useful has some serious fire in these.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Are the lucky lime regs? I’m assuming so, Just making sure to keep an eye come sex time


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Are the lucky lime regs? I’m assuming so, Just making sure to keep an eye come sex time


Yes, they are regs.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> damn man can you please throw some bug shots and plant pics up please??


oh sure I'll try to find some old photo's on my phone while i'm pooping at work tomorrow.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, they are regs.


If the mom and dad are any indication.... these are slated to be some high end plants. Any specific phenotypes to look out for or anything? Any idea on what it does or doesn’t like food wise? Etc. basically any tips to maximize this strain would be great. Want to grow it to its best potential, don’t want to slack if I have any known advantages to give the strain.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 7, 2019)

Disregard


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 7, 2019)

Wasnt the drop supposed to be at 7:10 (PST)?


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Nov 7, 2019)

Did not see the Black Lime Reserve f4 on jbc ?


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 7, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Wasnt the drop supposed to be at 7:10 (PST)?


I ordered some at 7:08. They're on the site.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chebamunk13 said:


> Did not see the Black Lime Reserve f4 on jbc ?


Only the Lucky Lime F2s dropped tonight. Not sure the Black Lime Reserve F4s went out to banks yet.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 7, 2019)

@Useful Seeds is Lucky Lime sativa,indica,or 50/50?


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> its Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve


What’s lucky charms again?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 7, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> What’s lucky charms again?


Its a Bodhi strain

The White x Appalachia


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Frank Nitty how many grams per gal. of MC are u feeding the girls? I myself go with 4gs per gal from start to finish. Any other MC users care to chime in on their feeding rate?


 I used to weigh it everytime I used it but now I go with 1or 2 scoops depending on how many plants im growing... Dammit Jim!!! There's the problem!!! Im thinking that I have a million plants going right now and its only those two!!!
I wish they would sell this in a powder form!!! It would solve the problem of overfeeding in my opinion... It seems like it's too much when the pellets are solid... And it takes way longer to break down... And I dont know why,but cal mag is a MUST!!! Apparently what's in it isn't enough??? People also say to add silicon,but it says on the package that it has that in it too... Im starting to feel like I'm being led astray...


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 7, 2019)

Has anyone run Chocolate Pie? Looking to get a pack of some fem seeds. Thought I'd pop my Useful cherry.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2019)

Haven’t used megacrop in about a year but I remember feeding up to 8grams per gallon sometimes


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 7, 2019)

boo week 3 day 1 from flip


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I used to weigh it everytime I used it but now I go with 1or 2 scoops depending on how many plants im growing... Dammit Jim!!! There's the problem!!! Im thinking that I have a million plants going right now and its only those two!!!
> I wish they would sell this in a powder form!!! It would solve the problem of overfeeding in my opinion... It seems like it's too much when the pellets are solid... And it takes way longer to break down... And I dont know why,but cal mag is a MUST!!! Apparently what's in it isn't enough??? People also say to add silicon,but it says on the package that it has that in it too... Im starting to feel like I'm being led astray...


I've been running MC since version 1,I think I'm on V3 now. Don't really like V3 as much as V2 or V1. Takes some stirring or hot water to get it to dissolve completely. 
Having said that,I've never added any nutritional supplements ie cal-mag,silica etc to any of my MC runs. Bennies(urb,recharge & Athena biosis),homemade sweet & tap water. 

Yessir,as you I run a few different strains.....all my girls eat from the same plate. I'll get a few outliers here and there as you did here.I adjust the input PH for those to see if it self corrects. Shit,my girls will show windburn from bad fan placement before they trip out on the feed.
MC IMO,really does have all the plant needs...if all the other parameters are met.Temp,Airflow/Exchange,environment etc..

I'm thinking about going back to Jack's. Greenleaf keeps changing shit up with their formula.Right when I get one "dialed" they switch up on me!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Haven’t used megacrop in about a year but I remember feeding up to 8grams per gallon sometimes


This new version is kinda funny acting... Wish I could have bought all of the first kind as I could knowing what I know now... Hindsight is 20/20 tho...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've been running MC since version 1,I think I'm on V3 now. Don't really like V3 as much as V2 or V1. Takes some stirring or hot water to get it to dissolve completely.
> Having said that,I've never added any nutritional supplements ie cal-mag,silica etc to any of my MC runs. Bennies(urb,recharge & Athena biosis),homemade sweet & tap water.
> 
> Yessir,as you I run a few different strains.....all my girls eat from the same plate. I'll get a few outliers here and there as you did here.I adjust the input PH for those to see if it self corrects. Shit,my girls will show windburn from bad fan placement before they trip out on the feed.
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean... I started out with the gh trio,then went to mc... Might go back to that... or back to soil... I have a bag of soil that has been mixed up with worm castings, live worms, compost,etc... been in there since April or May... Might be something to look into...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

Why is marshydro following me??? I'm trying to get them to send me a light to test against an hlg...


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 7, 2019)

I was having major mag problems with MC v2. V1 worked fine, but not v2. I switched to Jack's about 3 weeks ago. Upped the calcium by 5% and the mag by 10% for a week and everything perked right up and greened up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I was having major mag problems with MC v2. V1 worked fine, but not v2. I switched to Jack's about 3 weeks ago. Upped the calcium by 5% and the mag by 10% for a week and everything perked right up and greened up.


I just use gh cal mag along with the mc...


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 8, 2019)

I tried calmag. I tried just mag. I still had problems. I just think that bag was not mixed right. Anyway, Jack's 321 is working great for me, so I'll stick with that.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I tried calmag. I tried just mag. I still had problems. I just think that bag was not mixed right. Anyway, Jack's 321 is working great for me, so I'll stick with that.


Soil, coco,or other???


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 8, 2019)

Coco


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Was up with this useful seeds breeders? They have some dank strains or what? There's so many good breeders and seed banks now, shit I remember getting stale ass seeds from some of the breeders on attitude. Lol you where lucky to get 1 good seed out of 6. 
Don't get me wrong I would still get Attitude stuff but then the shipping and going through customs and the extra shipping cost and all. I'm glad to see these fire ass seed banks and breeders in US now. Whats a good strain to get from Useful seeds??


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Was up with this useful seeds breeders? They have some dank strains or what? There's so many good breeders and seed banks now, shit I remember getting stale ass seeds from some of the breeders on attitude. Lol you where lucky to get 1 good seed out of 6.
> Don't get me wrong I would still get Attitude stuff but then the shipping and going through customs and the extra shipping cost and all. I'm glad to see these fire ass seed banks and breeders in US now. Whats a good strain to get from Useful seeds??


Yeah, im with u on shopping from attiude if you are in north america. No reason to do so unless you are looking for something very particular. In 2019, we have plenty of legit seedbanks in the u.s. 
Folks are loving the orange cookies x chocolate diesel. I already grabbed a pack for myself.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 8, 2019)

e


CoB_nUt said:


> I've been running MC since version 1,I think I'm on V3 now. Don't really like V3 as much as V2 or V1. Takes some stirring or hot water to get it to dissolve completely.
> Having said that,I've never added any nutritional supplements ie cal-mag,silica etc to any of my MC runs. Bennies(urb,recharge & Athena biosis),homemade sweet & tap water.
> 
> Yessir,as you I run a few different strains.....all my girls eat from the same plate. I'll get a few outliers here and there as you did here.I adjust the input PH for those to see if it self corrects. Shit,my girls will show windburn from bad fan placement before they trip out on the feed.
> ...


big fan of the blue jacks classic blossom booster. It’s my staple feed. Love the vitamin zing it adds to smell and taste.


----------



## blowerme (Nov 8, 2019)

Should have posted this weeks ago. But useful is the man! Thank you sir 3 of each at 2 weeks old now


----------



## blowerme (Nov 8, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> into bags,show you guys some tails in 3-4 days. Can’t wait.


To each there own, but if you would plant those in 12-24 hours, in 3 days you will prob have them popped out of ground. I don't usually see tails, maybe just a little white. just let them crack


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 8, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Regular ole well water and a paper towel....
> 
> 4x Christmas tree 2x Lucky Lime. But I need to go ahead and start two more lucky lime so I’ll go ahead and opener this back up and add two more View attachment 4417914
> View attachment 4417915into bags,show you guys some tails in 3-4 days. Can’t wait.
> ...


I suggest not letting them go a few days in the towels. I would bet the farm that most will be cracked and have tails in the 24hour range. 

Cheers


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I suggest not letting them go a few days in the towels. I would bet the farm that most will be cracked and have tails in the 24hour range.
> 
> Cheers


Okay deal I’ll check on them this evening and see what we have. Worries me starting good seeds straight into dirt cuz if it gets too dry, those things shrivel up like raisins and die


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 8, 2019)

6 of 7 GG#4 s1's have broken soil.


Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Coco


Me too!!! Tupur actually...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2019)

I feel like people start in paper towels because they’re too impatient to just wait for the results, they have to see them pop open almost on the minute. In which case, nobody is going to let their seeds dry out in media. Dudes be staring at their rooter/Rockwool/solo cup lol


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 8, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like people start in paper towels because they’re too impatient to just wait for the results, they have to see them pop open almost on the minute. In which case, nobody is going to let their seeds dry out in media. Dudes be staring at their rooter/Rockwool/solo cup lol


I used to use the paper towel method and it worked fine. Now I see better results letting them swim for 24 hours and then putting them into peat pellets in a humidity dome. 1-2 days later they're usually praying, although some can take up to 10 days before breaking soil.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 8, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like people start in paper towels because they’re too impatient to just wait for the results, they have to see them pop open almost on the minute. In which case, nobody is going to let their seeds dry out in media. Dudes be staring at their rooter/Rockwool/solo cup lol


I just do it the way Mephisto Genetics Autoflower germ tek says. They may be off on their method but I just went with it cuz it was what that particular breeder does and it’s always worked for me. Used to drop in cup of water for a day then into paper towel but now I just put in paper towel.


----------



## Weedbaser (Nov 8, 2019)

ASS X BOO


----------



## pthobson (Nov 8, 2019)

Shot glass until they sink, into paper towel inside of zip loc with a breath of air on top of Xbox one.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes got my pack, Lucky Lime and Choco trip X Panama Red freebie! Thank You @Useful Seeds!
Now waiting for the BLR f4! Keep em rolling brother!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 8, 2019)

JBC had a BOGO up last night but it looks like they took it down

I knew I should’ve ordered last night


----------



## blowerme (Nov 8, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC had a BOGO up last night but it looks like they took it down
> 
> I knew I should’ve ordered last night


That does suck. I saw the Bogo. I'm waiting for the glg drop. I want some stuff from @HydroRed also


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 8, 2019)

Weedbaser said:


> ASS X BOOView attachment 4418165


Shes ones of my favotires!


----------



## DocofRock (Nov 8, 2019)

I swear, every time I pop Useful beans, they just end up sturdy. Having good genetics is so important. I’m really excited for this new grow


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 8, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I swear, every time I pop Useful beans, they just end up sturdy. Having good genetics is so important. I’m really excited for this new grow


Glad to have some reassurance. This is my first time with useful seeds. I can say in past experience, those “high end” genetics really shines through vs say seedsman random strains etc. 

Hope these are gold aswell!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 8, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> @Useful Seeds is Lucky Lime sativa,indica,or 50/50?


They lean more towards the indica side, i'd say 70/30



Zipz55 said:


> JBC had a BOGO up last night but it looks like they took it down
> 
> I knew I should’ve ordered last night


It was taken down because all 46 packs of freebies were spoken for. That was fast........lol.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I used to weigh it everytime I used it but now I go with 1or 2 scoops depending on how many plants im growing... Dammit Jim!!! There's the problem!!! Im thinking that I have a million plants going right now and its only those two!!!
> I wish they would sell this in a powder form!!! It would solve the problem of overfeeding in my opinion... It seems like it's too much when the pellets are solid... And it takes way longer to break down... And I dont know why,but cal mag is a MUST!!! Apparently what's in it isn't enough??? People also say to add silicon,but it says on the package that it has that in it too... Im starting to feel like I'm being led astray...


I would recommend talking to @homebrewer if you have questions regarding nutrition. He is actually the one who turned me on to Dynagro, he has ran many comparisons over the last ten years of Dynagro vs AN Connoisseur, Dynagro vs General Hydroponics, his most recent grow was Dynagro Vs MC, and it was the only one I seen that truly held it’s own against DG. He can probably explain better what MC contains and what else to run with it, and he is crazy analytical.

here’s a link to his DG vs MC thread as well.





Mega Crop vs Dyna-Gro comparison grow


In your experience, are there any shortcomings to a FP only grow in coco that incorporating bloom into might address? I think I even seen a video where the owner of DG said that for cannabis he recommends FP and Protekt from seed to harvest. I might have to try both with the same pheno side by...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 8, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay deal I’ll check on them this evening and see what we have. Worries me starting good seeds straight into dirt cuz if it gets too dry, those things shrivel up like raisins and die


my process for germination, is I start them out in a rapid rooter. I soak the rapid rooters in a mix of PH’d water and 1/8 tsp recharge. I put the seed right out of the pack into the riot rooter. Then I take a small piece off of the bottom of the riot rooter to cover the hole I put the seed in. Then, I take my seedling tray, I fill up the bottom tray with 1/4” of the recharge water from earlier, and the cells that I’m putting the rooters into, i fill up with 1/2” perlite, and set the plug on top. The perlite wicks the water into the plug, without getting it too wet. I then place the seedling tray onto a heat mat connected to a controller, and i take the temperature probe, and place it into an extra rapid rooter, and set that in the tray. I set the temp to 80 degrees Fahrenheit, and set the tray in my tent about 32” from the light, without the dome on, and within a couple days, they pop up to say hi. I’ve had 100% germ rate with this method so far, and its super simple. Once they sprout, i dig a rapid rooter sized hole in a 1gal full of my grow medium (70 coco/30 perlite), sprinkle a little recharge powder in the hole and bury the plug in the medium, with just a little bit of the plug sticking up above the grow medium. I attached some pictures for reference in case you’re interested in trying this method, ironically the seeds in the pictures are Useful’s Orange Cookies x Choc D.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Why is marshydro following me??? I'm trying to get them to send me a light to test against an hlg...


Is this a thing with Mars? Feel a bit like an idiot, I shelled out the cash to try it myself, but now I’m thinking I should have pushed for them to just send me a review unit.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 8, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I would recommend talking to @homebrewer if you have questions regarding nutrition. He is actually the one who turned me on to Dynagro, he has ran many comparisons over the last ten years of Dynagro vs AN Connoisseur, Dynagro vs General Hydroponics, his most recent grow was Dynagro Vs MC, and it was the only one I seen that truly held it’s own against DG. He can probably explain better what MC contains and what else to run with it, and he is crazy analytical.
> 
> here’s a link to his DG vs MC thread as well.
> 
> ...


I run foliage pro start to finish in varying ml/gal. It kills. This round I’m doing best of both worlds. FP until third week of flower. Then mega crop bud explosion for three. Then water all the way out. Regular MC is too much N for flower as the above review kind of shows. Both still look amazing.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 8, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I run foliage pro start to finish in varying ml/gal. It kills. This round I’m doing best of both worlds. FP until third week of flower. Then mega crop bud explosion for three. Then water all the way out. Regular MC is too much N for flower as the above review kind of shows. Both still look amazing.


Nice! I run ProTekt & MagPro from seed to flush, FP through veg, the first four weeks of flower I mix the FP and Bloom, then I run bloom until flush. With regular treatments of Recharge up until about week 6 of flower.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 8, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Nice! I run ProTekt & MagPro from seed to flush, FP through veg, the first four weeks of flower I mix the FP and Bloom, then I run bloom until flush. With regular treatments of Recharge up until about week 6 of flower.


I run protekt too. I am not sure I need it but I use very little. Couple doses here and there. No magpro at all. FP rocks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like people start in paper towels because they’re too impatient to just wait for the results, they have to see them pop open almost on the minute. In which case, nobody is going to let their seeds dry out in media. Dudes be staring at their rooter/Rockwool/solo cup lol


Root Riot starts my seeds almost immediately 48hrs and they're up out the cubes...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Was up with this useful seeds breeders? They have some dank strains or what? There's so many good breeders and seed banks now, shit I remember getting stale ass seeds from some of the breeders on attitude. Lol you where lucky to get 1 good seed out of 6.
> Don't get me wrong I would still get Attitude stuff but then the shipping and going through customs and the extra shipping cost and all. I'm glad to see these fire ass seed banks and breeders in US now. Whats a good strain to get from Useful seeds??


You can't go wrong with anything you get from him!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 8, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC had a BOGO up last night but it looks like they took it down
> 
> I knew I should’ve ordered last night


Me too i went to order and they were gone


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 8, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Should have posted this weeks ago. But useful is the man! Thank you sir 3 of each at 2 weeks old nowView attachment 4418125


Dank Sinatra f2s I miss that strain so much, grow the shit out of it for me!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Dank Sinatra f2s I miss that strain so much, grow the shit out of it for me!!


same, I'm kickng myself for not taking clones. I have 2 males now left I'm harvesting for pollen. Hopefully I can do some good with that.


----------



## blowerme (Nov 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> same, I'm kickng myself for not taking clones. I have 2 males now left I'm harvesting for pollen. Hopefully I can do some good with that.


You didnt end up with a female? I think I remember you said you were growing 3


----------



## disco pilgrim (Nov 8, 2019)

Just received my order from JBCseeds. Ordered Wednesday morning and they arrived Friday afternoon. Everyone here raved about JB and now I know why! 
These Chocolate Mint Diesels were calling my name. Anyone have any info about these?


----------



## blowerme (Nov 8, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Dank Sinatra f2s I miss that strain so much, grow the shit out of it for me!!


I'll do my best. Hopefully they all aren't male this go. I'll put up some pics when they are flowering


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

blowerme said:


> You didnt end up with a female? I think I remember you said you were growing 3


you are correct. I popped the 3 remaining seeds I had, but 1 never sprouted. Of course, I think I got 3/4 females before and culled 2. DOH! sometimes you just make the silliest mistakes and look back like WHAT WAS I THINKING!??!!?!?! at least everything I made space for is promising.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

also, i got BOO seeds brewing in the OCxCD. I only pollinated 1 branch, but I"m hoping for a few dozen seeds. I'm not promising anyting as I never like to fuck my chickens before they hatch, but if I get what I'm looking for, I hope to share them among this community. Dont dm me right now please, but I'll post more once I see how they do and how many I receive. 

it is in my orange cream soda smellin OCxCD.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> same, I'm kickng myself for not taking clones. I have 2 males now left I'm harvesting for pollen. Hopefully I can do some good with that.


I ran out my pack a long time ago assuming there would be more at seedbanks...wrong, very wrong!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> also, i got BOO seeds brewing in the OCxCD. I only pollinated 1 branch, but I"m hoping for a few dozen seeds. I'm not promising anyting as I never like to fuck my chickens before they hatch, but if I get what I'm looking for, I hope to share them among this community. Dont dm me right now please, but I'll post more once I see how they do and how many I receive.
> 
> it is in my orange cream soda smellin OCxCD.


How's your OC x CD for potency? I'm hoping to get a OC pheno and a CD pheno but I really don't care what I get, it's all great.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How's your OC x CD for potency? I'm hoping to get a OC pheno and a CD pheno but I really don't care what I get, it's all great.


strong as fuck. nighttime for sure. I love this strain as a bed bowl for watching some tv and falling asleep. flavor is spot on with both but I prefer the orange. chocolate leaner cured out sour, which i like a lot too. its the kind of smoke where you hit the bowl and 30 seconds later you forgot if you hit the bowl.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> strong as fuck. nighttime for sure. I love this strain as a bed bowl for watching some tv and falling asleep. flavor is spot on with both but I prefer the orange. chocolate leaner cured out sour, which i like a lot too. its the kind of smoke where you hit the bowl and 30 seconds later you forgot if you hit the bowl.


Nice! This is what I was hoping for. I’ve got a couple of these going in my secondary right now, glad I went this route. Have you ran the Chem x CD? I’ve got a couple packs of those, couple packs of the CD S1, and a couple packs of Heisenbean’s ECSD, trying to determine which one is gonna pack the strongest cerebral punch, I go for really heady & energetic sativa-doms 90 percent of the time.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 8, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> They lean more towards the indica side, i'd say 70/30
> 
> 
> It was taken down because all 46 packs of freebies were spoken for. That was fast........lol.


I managed to snag the last pack of Chocolate Mint Diesel along with the Lucky Lime the wife approved. That meant i was able to pick up both the Chocolate Trip x Panama Red & the Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies. It also means the wife is probably still gonna get mad at me for this approved purchase.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Nov 8, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> I managed to snag the last pack of Chocolate Mint Diesel along with the Lucky Lime the wife approved. That meant i was able to pick up both the Chocolate Trip x Panama Red & the Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies. It also means the wife is probably still gonna get mad at me for this approved purchase.


That’s funny! My wife approved my purchase as well.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 9, 2019)

blue dream x chocolate diesel - day 1


I usually don't let them get this big in veg, but I messed my back and shoulder up and needed to wait 'til the pain was more bearable. 

I'll upload pics of the other Useful gear tomorrow.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Nov 9, 2019)

That’s a tree


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 9, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> blue dream x chocolate diesel - day 1
> View attachment 4418564
> 
> I usually don't let them get this big in veg, but I messed my back and shoulder up and needed to wait 'til the pain was more bearable.
> ...


Definitely gonna be a monster after stretch


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 9, 2019)

Ancient OG x Tranquil Elephantizer - day 2


Sour Strawberry Gelato - day 2


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

Im not happy with the way things are looking for these two... Im tired of looking at them like this!!! Think I'll start over when I get my new lights... My need for everything to be near perfect is eating me up!!! Didn't Mylar the walls before I started,that's the main problem for me... I just did everything in too much of a hurry... Call me crazy,dumb,stupid,whatever,but I am not letting these two go another day... So now I'm saying bye bye!!! I won't have things like this happening to me in the future,i promise you that!!! This is not how I'm supposed to be treating the GG4 X CD...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I tried!!! We had a bunch of storms and the waters stayed pretty dang muddy the entire week.
> 
> No such thing as a stupid question when it relates to this plant. Funny thing about s1's is that you could get a great representation of the lady that was reversed, which is the goal. Also you could get a parental leaner, example, Chocolate Diesel s1. You could actually get a Chocolate Trip leaner, you could get a Sour Diesel leaner, something in between as well. That's why I sell fems in packs of 10, I want ya to get a good chance of getting a great representation of the cut.
> 
> ...


Oh ohhhhhhh! Typo!!! 7 fems,10 regs... That's how you do it... Never got 10 fems from you,its always been the reverse...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 10, 2019)

What is the best website to get a pack from? Any suggestions? Freebies are always good. Or bogo.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

Look at the beautiful GG4xCD!!! She's heavy as hell!!! Think she's ready??? She's gonna end up FALLING ALL THE WAY OVER!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 10, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> What is the best website to get a pack from? Any suggestions? Freebies are always good. Or bogo.


I would say jbc and dcse are both great


----------



## quiescent (Nov 10, 2019)

not even close, another 2 or 3 weeks at least


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at the beautiful GG4xCD!!! She's heavy as hell!!!View attachment 4419332View attachment 4419333View attachment 4419334 Think she's ready??? She's gonna end up FALLING ALL THE WAY OVER!!!


Changed my mind... Putting up Mylar... High and feeling constructive...


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2019)

79 Christmas tree bud tails. Holy poop. This was almost 24 hours ago. Post more pics after I get home from dinner at mom and dads! Got an electric smoker and smoking a butt with hickory and applewood for dinner now.


having some pollen problems. Guess I had a herm, now the three clones I have in flower of various strains are throwing seeds only a month into flower. Major bummer. Have some unstable autos going in the 4x4 right beside it, and the air flow is connected via duct work, had to have spread the pollen to my flower tent

very disappointed but glad to know before this big useful seeds run so I can clean my tents accordingly etc.

Going to kill those pollinated ethos clones and seedsman blueberry. Bummer because nothing to harvest through the new year otherwise, oh well. Not worth to grow seedy buds. Can anyone tel me if the three plants in the same veg tent as the autos are likely pollinated aswell? I hope not. Gonna replace fans and throw the old ones away.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

Ka Pow!!!


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh ohhhhhhh! Typo!!! 7 fems,10 regs... That's how you do it... Never got 10 fems from you,its always been the reverse...


I have 5 different fem strains from Useful. All 5 packs came with 10 seeds.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> not even close, another 2 or 3 weeks at least


If you're talking to me I'm going to leave her alone...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I have 5 different fem strains from Useful. All 5 packs came with 10 seeds.


Nevrmnd... I had a massive brain injury when I was younger and sometimes my memory goes... Ive had this discussion before I do believe... At least I think I have... Anyway,it doesn't matter how many there are,whatever comes up is going to be good!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 10, 2019)

These GG#4 S1's only had 7 so maybe it depends on when they were bornt  

Come on #7 you can doooo eittt 


Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 10, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> These GG#4 S1's only had 7 so maybe it depends on when they were bornt
> 
> Come on #7 you can doooo eittt
> View attachment 4419389
> ...


I will clarify, normally when I gift feminized seeds that I have low stock of, I gift packs of 7 so that I can give to more people.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I will clarify, normally when I gift feminized seeds that I have low stock of, I gift packs of 7 so that I can give to more people.


Im BREAKING MY FINGERS...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im BREAKING MY FINGERS...


Don't do that, you will need em for cloning and other chores............lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 10, 2019)

got my tents switched over, flowering in the 4x8 now. which means I now have plenty more room for experiments and fun things. just threw in a Fire Cookie x Chocolate Diesel, the clone of it I have in there now that I hit with HAOGxSSDD pollen is looking killer! cant wait to try that smoke once I deseed it. maybe time to build a rosin press. also looks like my colloidial silver is working, so I can make fems of stuff like xmas tree bud to play with too. yay chucking!


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

carnack33 said:


> I see your chocolate diesel x chocolate trip are sold out at GLG. Do you intend to re-stock or is it available elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dont mean to go off topic but what is GLG? Please


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Cool deal, you are very welcome.


Hello useful i am a breeder / collector from colo been collecting for 30yrs been growing for 20 + and solidly breeding for over 10 yrs i have some very awsome genetics if you ever want to swap some genetics i even have a few i bred in stores out here .if its something you would be interested in give me a hollar


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 10, 2019)

Herbal scientist said:


> Dont mean to go off topic but what is GLG? Please


Great lakes genetics. Seedbank that carries useful gear. 
Jbc= james bean seeds company, different seedbank also carries usefuls gear.
Both are top notch.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 10, 2019)

Herbal scientist said:


> Dont mean to go off topic but what is GLG? Please


Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Great lakes genetics. Seedbank that carries useful gear.
> Jbc= james bean seeds company, different seedbank also carries usefuls gear.
> Both are top notch.


Thank you


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

Anyone out there got Bags of Skunks and Oranges going or completed? Afraid I got a "lady" throwing heavy balls a few weeks into flower.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Anyone out there got Bags of Skunks and Oranges going or completed? Afraid I got a "lady" throwing heavy balls a few weeks into flower.


How stable are these genetics?


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> How stable are these genetics?


The BOO seems to be pretty stable, maybe the Old School Skunk or perhaps just got the fractal percent of fems which can herm?


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> The BOO seems to be pretty stable, maybe the Old School Skunk or perhaps just got the fractal percent of fems which can herm?


Yeah, kind of what I'm afraid of. Any ideas @Useful Seeds ? Not seeing any grow reports or anything really about them other than they were bag seed.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, kind of what I'm afraid of. Any ideas @Useful Seeds ? Not seeing any grow reports or anything really about them other than they were bag seed.


Any Pics out of curiosity? Also, the obvious question of is there any heavy stress being induced on the plant? But if its only 1 plant out of multiples, I would personally cull her (upon confirmation of balls/nanners) then check all remaining females for balls just in case. If its only 1 plant, then you might've just gotten a "bad" bean with those hermie traits. If ALL your plants have balls, then there's something going which is causing them to herm.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, kind of what I'm afraid of. Any ideas @Useful Seeds ? Not seeing any grow reports or anything really about them other than they were bag seed.


No clue my friend, Both the BOO and Skunk are stable i'm still growing the skunk, and that's why I also used her with Chocolate Diesel as well. I can send you a replacement if ya want, I got your back.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Any Pics out of curiosity? Also, the obvious question of is there any heavy stress being induced on the plant?


I can share some pics later. If a plant is under heavy stress, it would should other signs right?

Everything in the tent seems very healthy. I popped around 40 seeds from 15 different breeders to see how much I could learn and harvest from small plants. Only other balls I'm seeing are on a landrace cross, another chuck from the same breeder (not Useful), and then one loose ball on my own chuck. 



Useful Seeds said:


> No clue my friend, Both the BOO and Skunk are stable i'm still growing the skunk, and that's why I also used her with Chocolate Diesel as well. I can send you a replacement if ya want, I got your back.


Appreciate it, we're good though. Thank you. =)


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I can share some pics later. If a plant is under heavy stress, it would should other signs right?
> 
> Everything in the tent seems very healthy. Only other balls I'm seeing are on a landrace cross


Might've just gotten that fractal of a percent then.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I can share some pics later. If a plant is under heavy stress, it would should other signs right?
> 
> Everything in the tent seems very healthy. I popped around 40 seeds from 15 different breeders to see how much I could learn and harvest from small plants. Only other balls I'm seeing are on a landrace cross, another chuck from the same breeder (not Useful), and then one loose ball on my own chuck.
> 
> ...


40 seeds from 15 different breeders? No telling wich one polliated who? Just look closely and cut them out before you have a sausage fest.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> 40 seeds from 15 different breeders? No telling wich one polliated who? Just look closely and cut them out before you have a sausage fest.



Hahaha, hopefully no one has pollinated anyone yet. Just checking out a bunch of different strains and see what I can learn.

Unfortunately, both Skunks and Oranges are showing balls. One much worse than the other. However, nowhere near as bad as the hidden bananas in this landrace cross I'm running from an IG breeder. 

Very interested to hear the experience from anyone that's grown out one of these old skunk crosses.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, kind of what I'm afraid of. Any ideas @Useful Seeds ? Not seeing any grow reports or anything really about them other than they were bag seed.


If there's no one exact thing to pin it on, I chalk it up to farmin'. Who knows what's going on inside those tiny little husks? We can have a pretty good idea, but there are so many variables from breeder to grower. How much fun would it be if everything were homogenized... oh right, that would be Marlboro weed, lol!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I can share some pics later. If a plant is under heavy stress, it would should other signs right?
> 
> Everything in the tent seems very healthy. I popped around 40 seeds from 15 different breeders to see how much I could learn and harvest from small plants. Only other balls I'm seeing are on a landrace cross, another chuck from the same breeder (not Useful), and then one loose ball on my own chuck.
> 
> ...


I'm not protecting my brand with this post, but I am a lil curious about you having the amount of herms in this grow of various strains. Um, lets say that the fems of mine are crap, what about the other 3??? I guess I would like to know what the others were that are giving you issues, does the IG guy know that 2 of his crosses have hermed, what was your cross that is having herm issues???


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2019)

no nuts in my BOO. nice citrus tang to her too. in jars for about a few months.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> no nuts in my BOO. nice citrus tang to her too. in jars for about a few months.


Pass that over here , I could use it right about now.......lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Pass that over here , I could use it right about now.......lol.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm not protecting my brand with this post, but I am a lil curious about you having the amount of herms in this grow of various strains. Um, lets say that the fems of mine are crap, what about the other 3??? I guess I would like to know what the others were that are giving you issues, does the IG guy know that 2 of his crosses have hermed, what was your cross that is having herm issues???


No offense, but that feels like pretty heavy deflection. What kind of stress testing did the bag of skunks n oranges go through? Seems like a better train of thought for this thread. All love, just trying to learn.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 11, 2019)

I didn’t read deflection in the breeders words but know that he is well loved .

Edit : they just don’t give that away here .


----------



## boybelue (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> No offense, but that feels like pretty heavy deflection. What kind of stress testing did the bag of skunks n oranges go through? Seems like a better train of thought for this thread. All love, just trying to learn.


Neutral ground here, but I to would be thinking about a light leak or some other kind of stress when more than one gets sexually frustrated like that. Light would be my first check, idk with that many plants if you can get in there with the lights off but I'd try, so you could rule it out. Sit in the dark for a good 15 minutes, gotta make sure you have a complete 12 hr uninterrupted dark cycle. Jmho


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> No offense, but that feels like pretty heavy deflection. What kind of stress testing did the bag of skunks n oranges go through? Seems like a better train of thought for this thread. All love, just trying to learn.


No offence taken, I did not mean to deflect, I merely was asking a question about your other herms.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> No offense, but that feels like pretty heavy deflection. What kind of stress testing did the bag of skunks n oranges go through? Seems like a better train of thought for this thread. All love, just trying to learn.


I don’t think it’s a deflection, I think it’s a fair question when you have multiple strains from different genetic lines turning herm. Useful will have your back if youre unhappy with your purchase from him, he’s a stand up guy.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I don’t think it’s a deflection, I think it’s a fair question when you have multiple strains from different genetic lines turning herm. Useful will have your back if youre unhappy with your purchase from him, he’s a stand up guy.


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

It was never a doubt about being a stand up guy, but I don’t understand why the question about the extent of testing is being ignored???
My last grow in the tent was fine. Who cares how many strains I’m growing and where they came from. How about the extent of stress testing these seeds underwent?


----------



## pthobson (Nov 11, 2019)

I was going to say the same with you reporting herms from various strains. Could be a number of different stressors that are causing this. Things you may not even think about. Useful is more or less giving these seeds away.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2019)

The problem is you would prolly be the only one of maybe 3 reports in over a year or so of any of Useful's work of being herms. And you are having it with multiple plants. Screams of a light leak. Stressing a sat Dom plant. Maybe a lil rootbound action goin on. So you see, the onus is prolly more on you to prove you aren't having problems on your end than to quick blame genetics that no one else is having problems with, you understand, I'm sure. Your one previous mentioned grow vs his huge amount of genetics across the land begs not to worry bout testing procedures as much as finding that lil grower error we all make sometimes.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> It was never a doubt about being a stand up guy, but I don’t understand why the question about the extent of testing is being ignored???
> My last grow in the tent was fine. Who cares how many strains I’m growing and where they came from. How about the extent of stress testing these seeds underwent?


I'm curious about what you mean by stress testing?


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

This is just ridiculous. How many people have successfully grown out the Skunks n Oranges and how were they tested? 2/2 skunks and oranges are total herms. 2/2 of a random landrace cross that I bought directly on IG have hermed. One random chuck I did for fun has 1 ball. The other 12 plants I have are absolutely totally happy. Thanks to everyone chiming in to point the finger at me, really helpful!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I'm curious about what you mean by stress testing?


Usually plants are put under extreme environmental conditions to test their stability.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I was going to say the same with you reporting herms from various strains. Could be a number of different stressors that are causing this. Things you may not even think about. Useful is more or less giving these seeds away.


You made me think of other possible stressors. I just realized, I light tested my room in the summertime. I have a heater in there now, and I have no idea if it has a glow to it when it's heating. Got some work to do tonight after lights out. Thank you!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 11, 2019)

Told you . Well loved and it’s earned !

Tradecraft is tradecraft .i haven’t read what his process is don’t know if it’s public domain or if it should be . 

Interesting.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> This is just ridiculous. How many people have successfully grown out the Skunks n Oranges and how were they tested? 2/2 skunks and oranges are total herms. 2/2 of a random landrace cross that I bought directly on IG have hermed. One random chuck I did for fun has 1 ball. The other 12 plants I have are absolutely totally happy. Thanks to everyone chiming in to point the finger at me, really helpful!!


I don’t have a number for you, but i know of at least one person who has grown this a few times without issue. I know Useful has grown the orange line an insane amount of times. Can’t speak to the Skunk line.

4/5 plants out of 17 definitely seems indicative of environmental stressers. that’s why everyone keeps going back to that. Nobody is trying “point the finger”, we are trying to help you find what may be causing the plants to herm, so if it is something you can fix, you will be able to.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Told you . Well loved and it’s earned !
> 
> Tradecraft is tradecraft .i haven’t read what his process is don’t know if it’s public domain or if it should be .
> 
> Interesting.


I think its his process plus smaller batches for better control, etc. But I'm a nobody and that's just a guess.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 11, 2019)

Christ...this thread is 356 pages long and was started in 2007....this is the first whiff of a herm......guess who I’m gonna figure is the problem. Bad breeders get pointed out quick here. Now if a month from now there tons of reports of it happening....but honestly I don’t see that happening.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Christ...this thread is 356 pages long and was started in 2007....this is the first whiff of a herm......guess who I’m gonna figure is the problem. Bad breeders get pointed out quick here. Now if a month from now there tons of reports of it happening....but honestly I don’t see that happening.


Alright, thanks guys! You’re all the best!!! So helpful and friendly. What great input. So happy to hear about the extensive testing and other successful grows of these seeds! 
Sorry I bothered you all and asked. Have a great day and best of luck with your grows. Peace out.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Christ...this thread is 356 pages long and was started in 2007....this is the first whiff of a herm......guess who I’m gonna figure is the problem. Bad breeders get pointed out quick here. Now if a month from now there tons of reports of it happening....but honestly I don’t see that happening.


oh, and for the record, I believe there was a pack pulled from sale for herms


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> This is just ridiculous. How many people have successfully grown out the Skunks n Oranges and how were they tested? 2/2 skunks and oranges are total herms. 2/2 of a random landrace cross that I bought directly on IG have hermed. One random chuck I did for fun has 1 ball. The other 12 plants I have are absolutely totally happy. Thanks to everyone chiming in to point the finger at me, really helpful!!


I think a few have in this thread and they haven't had any herm issues (if memory serves). I personally can vouch for his Appy x BoO as ive grown it and they've come out flawlessly (really recommend em as well). I dont think people are directly pointing the finger at you; I think its just everyone attempting to figure out what's going on, or at least thats how I interpret it. But, out of 16 plants, 4 have hermed, if I am understanding your total plant count correctly (2 useful herms, 2 IG herms, and 12 good ones). That's a 25% herm rate; which is high considering most fems have something like a 0.01% chance of herming. Are you running soil or hydro and are all of the herms located next to or near each other?


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I think a few have in this thread and they haven't had any herm issues (if memory serves). I personally can vouch for his Appy x BoO as ive grown it and they've come out flawlessly (really recommend em as well). I dont think people are directly pointing the finger at you; I think its just everyone attempting to figure out what's going on, or at least thats how I interpret it. But, out of 16 plants, 4 have hermed, if I am understanding your total plant count correctly (2 useful herms, 2 IG herms, and 12 good ones). That's a 25% herm rate; which is high considering most fems have something like a 0.01% chance of herming. Are you running soil or hydro and are all of the herms located next to or near each other?


I’m over it dude. I popped 40 seeds and ended up with 4 full herms. 2 strains from 2 breeders. Still no mention if the seeds were tested at all, but Useful did a great job at deflecting that. They were all in different spots in the tent. I grow organically in soil. Hopefully it’s all me, but I still can’t get any real answers in this thread.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> This is just ridiculous. How many people have successfully grown out the Skunks n Oranges and how were they tested? 2/2 skunks and oranges are total herms. 2/2 of a random landrace cross that I bought directly on IG have hermed. One random chuck I did for fun has 1 ball. The other 12 plants I have are absolutely totally happy. Thanks to everyone chiming in to point the finger at me, really helpful!!


Not trying to pile on here because I’m just a newbie with a seed buying problem. I have a whole 2 grows under my belt. One of my plants in my first grow fully hermied around week 3 of flower. 1 of the other 2 in that grow threw nanners all through flower. My first thought was to look at the genetics, even though logic pointed at conditions--poor ph stability, challenges with keeping tent zipped during “night”, poor watering practices, poor feeding regimen, etc. Sure seems easy to blame genetics, lack of stress testing, or poor seeds. But I chalked it up to a learning experience and tried to figure out what & how I could do better next time. 

Whether or not @Useful Seeds does extensive stress testing on his gear doesn’t change the fact that feminized seeds are caused by forcing a plant to hermie. Every feminized seed has a chance to be male or hermie instead of fully female. The chance is very low, but it exists. I’d be wary of any breeder claiming otherwise just because they do extensive stress testing.

That said, it seems like your very first experience with growing started back in April of this year...at least to base it on your posts here on RIU. Again, not trying to throw shade, but there may well be shared blame here. Regardless, I’ve seen you take an unnecessarily aggressive stance in several circumstances in your short time on RIU. It may be that your text comes off that way. But it also may be that you just like complaining and aren’t really interested in finding a solution or allowing others to assist. 

Either way, @Useful Seeds, being the standup guy he is, offered to replace the seed several posts ago. Either take him up on the offer or don’t. Maybe you’ll be able to replicate the hermie issue and narrow it down to some environmental factors that this genetic combination doesn’t tolerate. Or maybe you’ll find that it doesn’t hermie next time—that the particular fem seed you initially grew was from a shallower part of the gene pool.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Not trying to pile on here because I’m just a newbie with a seed buying problem. I have a whole 2 grows under my belt. One of my plants in my first grow fully hermied around week 3 of flower. 1 of the other 2 in that grow threw nanners all through flower. My first thought was to look at the genetics, even though logic pointed at conditions--poor ph stability, challenges with keeping tent zipped during “night”, poor watering practices, poor feeding regimen, etc. Sure seems easy to blame genetics, lack of stress testing, or poor seeds. But I chalked it up to a learning experience and tried to figure out what & how I could do better next time.
> 
> Whether or not @Useful Seeds does extensive stress testing on his gear doesn’t change the fact that feminized seeds are caused by forcing a plant to hermie. Every feminized seed has a chance to be male or hermie instead of fully female. The chance is very low, but it exists. I’d be wary of any breeder claiming otherwise just because they do extensive stress testing.
> 
> ...


You clearly have no idea what you’re talking about and piling on, listen to Nspecta’s Potcast. Whatever, I’ll chalk it up as me, but all the other breeders seeds are loving what I’m giving them and they loved it the other two successful rounds. Back to your regular scheduled programming, enjoy your circlejerk boys!


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 11, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Christ...this thread is 356 pages long and was started in 2007....this is the first whiff of a herm......guess who I’m gonna figure is the problem. Bad breeders get pointed out quick here. Now if a month from now there tons of reports of it happening....but honestly I don’t see that happening.


Okay there’s no reason to spread false info. I’ve seen Useful offer to send replacements due to herms. He has done so to me. Guy doesn’t even want any. There’s no reason to attack the guy for asking a simple question at the breeder. I don’t get the mob mentality on this site. Yes he is loved but that doesn’t mean he can’t mess up (not that he has done so to my knowledge.)


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> You clearly have no idea what you’re talking about and piling on, listen to Nspecta’s Potcast. Whatever, I’ll chalk it up as me, but all the other breeders seeds are loving what I’m giving them and they loved it the other two successful rounds. Back to your regular scheduled programming, enjoy your circlejerk boys!


Eh, I think you might've just crapped out on the seed draw so to speak. As for the stress test, im unsure what Useful does or if we as consumers are privy to that information (possibly trade secret?). But then again if both of them hermed, that's not a good sign and even smaller of a percent chance than that 0.01% of getting a herm to begin with... If you're willing and if you have the space, pop the rest of the pack please to determine if those genetics are unstable. I know its shitty, but at least that way Useful can withdraw that line or note that its prone to hermaphrodism. But, if the other 8 (or however many left) come out fine, then I think ya just got shit luck on this first go around.



AlienAthena said:


> Okay there’s no reason to spread false info. I’ve seen Useful offer to send replacements due to herms. He has done so to me. Guy doesn’t even want any. There’s no reason to attack the guy for asking a simple question at the breeder. I don’t get the mob mentality on this site. Yes he is loved but that doesn’t mean he can’t mess up (not that he has done so to my knowledge.)


This.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

Guys, guys, guys. Please. I'm not trying to put Useful on blast. I have like 10 packs of his gear too. I just wanted some answers about this cross from anyone in the community that has grown it. It could very well be me, but clearly this is not the place for a reasonable discussion around the h word. 

But if you're digging through my post history looking for evidence to back up your bias and white knight, you're a dunce.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

Poured through the forum and I couldn't find and grow pics on the Bag of Skunks n Oranges, only descriptions, and origins. So, I think you're possibly the first to post about it on RIU? Im most likely wrong, but I couldnt find anything. Im sure SOMEONE has to have grown it by now though.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Poured through the forum and I couldn't find and grow pics on the Bag of Skunks n Oranges, only descriptions and origins, so I think you're possibly the first?


Funny enough, looks like @Tstat mentioned it in the Bodhi thread yesterday. That's all I've found. I'll pop the rest and see what happens. Later dudes and dudettes.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Funny enough, looks like @Tstat mentioned it in the Bodhi thread yesterday. That's all I've found. I'll pop the rest and see what happens. Later dudes and dudettes.


Keep us posted, I've been curious about the old skunk in that one...


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 12, 2019)

useful is selling 10 FEM seeds for 60$. That often come with a freebie. That makes the beans stupid cheap. And as far as i can tell he is up front and honest about the stuff he has not tested.
Folks, most strains available to us are poly hybrids crossed to poly hybrids. Herms are part of life. For example i payed 200$ for a pack of 13 seeds from another breeder, ended up with three females, all three hermed at different point in flower. One trashed early flower. But one pheno throws nanners late flower , flowers 13 weeks, and is hands down one of the best smokes in the past 20 years for me. Usually, I would never pay that much for a pack, but its a trusted breeder with some oldschool genetics, so i gave it a shot. Now if i happen to come across someone asking questions about that strain on the forums ill give tham a heads up. 
I honestly cant think of a single breeder from whom whose gear i did not find herms at some point. Again polyhybrids smashed with poly hybrids. Yes, there is much potential for fire, but also negatives such as lack of vigor n herms popping up.
A lot of newbs dont seem to understand this. You can credit decades of prohibition for the clusterfuck that is canna genetics at the moment. Thankfully things are finally starting to change in a big way.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 12, 2019)

What kind of answer would make you happy bro, I feel like you’re hoping to hear that it’s a trash strain and everybody is having problems with it. Seems like everyone is happy with the results and you have an isolated experience. I can say without hesitation that useful is not trying to rip anyone off, he’s honestly working a labor of love which I have read adventures in testing in this thread. I even saw him offer to help you get to feeling right about it. What else could you want? You’re obviously not over it but I am struggling with what you want, apologies?


----------



## Tstat (Nov 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Keep us posted, I've been curious about the old skunk in that one...


Not much to see yet- they have been in flower for just a week or so. Same nice structure as the BOO, it seems:

Here is the other one:

And here is my BOO several weeks into flower:


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> The answer is grower or environment error, there, you happy now, whiny ass? Sorry, just the way it is. Since you mentioned it, name 5 breeders right now that "extensively test" their fems. Even Rado has had a problem or two. I have to laugh, really. Newbie growers jumping in with both feet full of uneducated opinion and by God it couldn't be nothing they did. In my early days, research on growing and the strain BEFORE trying was the norm. Now, not so much. LMFAO seen on another forum someone looking for newbie resilient strains, I fell out the chair laughing, how bout you cut your teeth on experience and learning from mistakes and successes other than have someone hand you the answer.


What the hell are you talking about you clown? You’re all a bunch of worthless hype men I guess.

I just wanted some input on the strain, but looks like you’re all a bunch of knee jerk losers with nothing better to do than chime in where your off-topic opinion isn’t wanted or valued.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 12, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> What kind of answer would make you happy bro, I feel like you’re hoping to hear that it’s a trash strain and everybody is having problems with it. Seems like everyone is happy with the results and you have an isolated experience. I can say without hesitation that useful is not trying to rip anyone off, he’s honestly working a labor of love which I have read adventures in testing in this thread. I even saw him offer to help you get to feeling right about it. What else could you want? You’re obviously not over it but I am struggling with what you want, apologies?


How is it an isolated experience when there’s one other confirmed person growing the strain? No wonder no one is actually growing this strain, it’s a bunch of armchair jockeys in this thread.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 12, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> How is it an isolated experience when there’s one other confirmed person growing the strain? No wonder no one is actually growing this strain, it’s a bunch of armchair jockeys in this thread.


I wanted to come on sooner, but had to shovel snow first....While I appreciate everyone's vote of confidence, truth of the matter is that there is the possibility that the pairing could be bad, (recessive trait) even though I have not seen any *I am right here with you. *And I apologize if I came off as dismissive. I also want to be crystal clear that you have every right to be upset, as I myself would be.

Moving forward, I don't want you to give up on my gear, and I would be happy to send you any 2 packs that I have in stock, as well as a refund.

I appreciate everyone's passion, including yours @dankbydrew . Please let me know how to proceed.

And let's please all treat each other with civility and respect.


----------



## toomp (Nov 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I wanted to come on sooner, but had to shovel snow first....While I appreciate everyone's vote of confidence, truth of the matter is that there is the possibility that the pairing could be bad, (recessive trait) even though I have not seen any *I am right here with you. *And I apologize if I came off as dismissive. I also want to be crystal clear that you have every right to be upset, as I myself would be.
> 
> Moving forward, I don't want you to give up on my gear, and I would be happy to send you any 2 packs that I have in stock, as well as a refund.
> 
> ...


Class act.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 12, 2019)

Good morning, Useful fam!

Just a quick thought... many of us have been members of forums for over a decade and one thing that's more off-putting than any is when a newcomer can't express concerns without the fear of being put on blast. This doesn't represent the Useful brand, either. 

Love and respect has been the cornerstone not only of this thread but also of Useful in his daily life. Really. Guy has one of the biggest hearts you'll find. 

I'd like to encourage everyone to take their differences to private messages and keep the thread an open/fun-loving place for *all *feedback.

(No offense intended to anyone....)

Hope everyone has a nice day and keeps warm!


----------



## toomp (Nov 12, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I’m over it dude. I popped 40 seeds and ended up with 4 full herms. 2 strains from 2 breeders. Still no mention if the seeds were tested at all, but Useful did a great job at deflecting that. They were all in different spots in the tent. I grow organically in soil. Hopefully it’s all me, but I still can’t get any real answers in this thread.


I didn't read it all but did you check for a leak?
I had some gelato and 2 sunset sherbet crosses I threw out and later found a small leak. Bodhi and bog strains stayed true with the leak.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

Tune in tomorrow for the next episode of "AS THE WEED GROWS..."


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

EVERYONE IS TO SIT IN TIME OUT!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

IM HERE ALL WEEK!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

JUST PUT THE MONEY IN THE HAT,THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 12, 2019)

A little bit of humility goes a long way. @Useful Seeds exudes humility, which is one reason why he's as well respected as he is and why so many people are willing to defend his work.

Also, use caution with how your words come across, especially in text. Text doesn't carry the same inflection or facial expression as in-person conversation. Calling people dunces and clowns may be just in jest, but via text it doesn't typically come across that way. Just sayin'.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm not even going back to cee what's going on... But I will say that USEFUL is a blessing to all of us... Y'all work that shit out!!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 12, 2019)

My only question is where he get his gear from ? If its a reputable bank then I would be pissed as well, but if he got it from someone on IG then there is your answer. The reason we pay high ass prices is cause we know the reseller is not goung to fool you or tamper with the seeds. Imo anything sold on IG is sketchy. Buyers be warned.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 12, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> You clearly have no idea what you’re talking about and piling on, listen to Nspecta’s Potcast. Whatever, I’ll chalk it up as me, but all the other breeders seeds are loving what I’m giving them and they loved it the other two successful rounds. Back to your regular scheduled programming, enjoy your circlejerk boys!


Nspecta will tell you the same thing. It’s a low chance, but it exists in all fems. In fact, I’ve had a personal conversation with Nspecta and how his ChemDog 91 S1 are prone to herm, and so are his urkles. If it’s genetics, it usually happens around week 2 of flower. He even puts it on the listings for some of his more herm prone varieties.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m over here just watching, waiting patiently to grab some more great genetics from Useful. Black Lime Special Reserve F4.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 12, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’m over here just watching, waiting patiently to grab some more great genetics from Useful. Black Lime Special Reserve F4.


Soon.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 12, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’m over here just watching, waiting patiently to grab some more great genetics from Useful. Black Lime Special Reserve F4.


I’m going insane over here waiting for him to run some banana crosses again. I’m hoping he does a Banana x Choc D, but I’ll be happy for any banana fems.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 12, 2019)

On a side note, my two OCxCD ladies turn 1 week tomorrow! Growing out them roots as we speak!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 12, 2019)

Stress testing only confirms if you have a true female or not. The majority of strains out there today are gonna herm under heavy stress testing, it's a given. Still the fact remains some kind of stress is causing them to herm, that's what I would be trying to chase down. Now if one was herming naturally/genetically under optimum conditions that's when I would come on here asking the breeder questions. Jmho


----------



## blowerme (Nov 12, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I’m going insane over here waiting for him to run some banana crosses again. I’m hoping he does a Banana x Choc D, but I’ll be happy for any banana fems.


x2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> The problem is you would prolly be the only one of maybe 3 reports in over a year or so of any of Useful's work of being herms. And you are having it with multiple plants. Screams of a light leak. Stressing a sat Dom plant. Maybe a lil rootbound action goin on. So you see, the onus is prolly more on you to prove you aren't having problems on your end than to quick blame genetics that no one else is having problems with, you understand, I'm sure. Your one previous mentioned grow vs his huge amount of genetics across the land begs not to worry bout testing procedures as much as finding that lil grower error we all make sometimes.


100%


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 12, 2019)

This little GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel just hit the big city lights.


I put her in a little early. The Space Monkeys I grew out got pretty large.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 12, 2019)

From GLG newsletter:



 

*JUST DROPPED
Lucky Lime F2
Buy 1 Useful and Get 1 Freebie Pack*
New Freebies include...
Chocolate Trip x Panama Red
Jack Diesel x Phantom Cookies
Orange Cookies x Phantom Cookies
plus
LVTK (canna clone) x Long Bottom Fighter (Bad Dawg)​


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 12, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Not much to see yet- they have been in flower for just a week or so. Same nice structure as the BOO, it seems:
> View attachment 4420218
> Here is the other one:
> View attachment 4420219
> ...


Olooks nice and frosty you may consider a lil defoliation on your next round you might get better results...looks good tho


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr who x lvbk.......this one of my creations


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I wanted to come on sooner, but had to shovel snow first....While I appreciate everyone's vote of confidence, truth of the matter is that there is the possibility that the pairing could be bad, (recessive trait) even though I have not seen any *I am right here with you. *And I apologize if I came off as dismissive. I also want to be crystal clear that you have every right to be upset, as I myself would be.
> 
> Moving forward, I don't want you to give up on my gear, and I would be happy to send you any 2 packs that I have in stock, as well as a refund.
> 
> ...


No thats class you never see i think i will be checking out your gear real soon on just that comment alone ...cheers my friend


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 12, 2019)

Calling all growers of Useful Seeds...........lol. Seriously though, i'm lookin for some smoke reports from you. I would like to include smoke reports along with strain description. I know that some of you have posted some, but the search function has not been kind thus far......haha. ESPECIALLY the testers for the Tranquil Chocolate, I have a fresh batch of those coming up.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 12, 2019)

Dang the orange phantom cooks freebie looks good it's ownself!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Calling all growers of Useful Seeds...........lol. Seriously though, i'm lookin for some smoke reports from you. I would like to include smoke reports along with strain description. I know that some of you have posted some, but the search function has not been kind thus far......haha. ESPECIALLY the testers for the Tranquil Chocolate, I have a fresh batch of those coming up.


I've been slacking on the TC smoke reports, it gets me too stoned!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Calling all growers of Useful Seeds...........lol. Seriously though, i'm lookin for some smoke reports from you. I would like to include smoke reports along with strain description. I know that some of you have posted some, but the search function has not been kind thus far......haha. ESPECIALLY the testers for the Tranquil Chocolate, I have a fresh batch of those coming up.


yo i gotchu I'll type up a few this weekend, with pohtos and such.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

12 day autos... Just to give y'all something else to talk about since I KNOW y'all love em soooooo much!!!


----------



## pthobson (Nov 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Calling all growers of Useful Seeds...........lol. Seriously though, i'm lookin for some smoke reports from you. I would like to include smoke reports along with strain description. I know that some of you have posted some, but the search function has not been kind thus far......haha. ESPECIALLY the testers for the Tranquil Chocolate, I have a fresh batch of those coming up.


Tranquil Chocolate.
Aroma- Sweet (not fruity necessarily), prominently sour, warm if that makes any sense, funky but not skunky. Think it’s a smell unique to the chocolate diesel as DDS had similar funk to it. Very unique and complex
Taste- Smooth, Hashy, Earthy, Spicy, hints of dark chocolate and coffee on exhale
Effects- Full fledged body buzz with your mind running wild in an unorganized but stress free way.

Definitely a creeper but when it settles in it hits hard making it easy to overindulge.Would be great for people with muscular pain, sleep disorders, depression, and stress. First time wife smoked it she fell asleep and woke up with it still in her hand less than half way gone. Thankfully house didn’t burn down. She’s more of a smoker than I am and of course ladies first.
First time I smoked it I just laid back on my couch with my eyes shut and my body was just numb, many thoughts running through my head but I wasn’t stressing like I usually am. This is stuff you smoke before bed and wake up still feeling effects.
And of course colorful, as you can see


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 12, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Tranquil Chocolate.
> Aroma- Sweet (not fruity necessarily), prominently sour, warm if that makes any sense, funky but not skunky. Think it’s a smell unique to the chocolate diesel as DDS had similar funk to it. Very unique and complex
> Taste- Smooth, Hashy, Earthy, Spicy, hints of dark chocolate and coffee on exhale
> Effects- Full fledged body buzz with your mind running wild in an unorganized but stress free way.
> ...


Now I know why the leaves didn't change colors this fall. You stole the color palette. Lol


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 12, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Tranquil Chocolate.
> Aroma- Sweet (not fruity necessarily), prominently sour, warm if that makes any sense, funky but not skunky. Think it’s a smell unique to the chocolate diesel as DDS had similar funk to it. Very unique and complex
> Taste- Smooth, Hashy, Earthy, Spicy, hints of dark chocolate and coffee on exhale
> Effects- Full fledged body buzz with your mind running wild in an unorganized but stress free way.
> ...


Where can I get this cut? Looked at all the sites I didn't find it.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Where can I get this cut? Looked at all the sites I didn't find it.


I think its still in the works?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Tranquil Chocolate.
> Aroma- Sweet (not fruity necessarily), prominently sour, warm if that makes any sense, funky but not skunky. Think it’s a smell unique to the chocolate diesel as DDS had similar funk to it. Very unique and complex
> Taste- Smooth, Hashy, Earthy, Spicy, hints of dark chocolate and coffee on exhale
> Effects- Full fledged body buzz with your mind running wild in an unorganized but stress free way.
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I think its still in the works?


If it becomes available I'm all over it.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 13, 2019)

@Useful Seeds hey will you be restocking choco diesel s1’s at glg sometime in the future. Interested in running a coco smelling plant


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

Marshydro wants me to test some lights of theirs... Someone from the company contacted me this morning... I'm gonna do it, cee what they send me...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Calling all growers of Useful Seeds...........lol. Seriously though, i'm lookin for some smoke reports from you. I would like to include smoke reports along with strain description. I know that some of you have posted some, but the search function has not been kind thus far......haha. ESPECIALLY the testers for the Tranquil Chocolate, I have a fresh batch of those coming up.


Ha, trying to herd cats again? Finished the cure, passed it around, should get last reports by the weekend.

Reports so far "it's good shit!" lol!


----------



## pthobson (Nov 13, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Where can I get this cut? Looked at all the sites I didn't find it.


Tranquils are slated for release end of December I believe. Failed to mention that they were very stable with no herm tendencies even though they were stressed in many different ways


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Tranquil Chocolate.
> Aroma- Sweet (not fruity necessarily), prominently sour, warm if that makes any sense, funky but not skunky. Think it’s a smell unique to the chocolate diesel as DDS had similar funk to it. Very unique and complex
> Taste- Smooth, Hashy, Earthy, Spicy, hints of dark chocolate and coffee on exhale
> Effects- Full fledged body buzz with your mind running wild in an unorganized but stress free way.
> ...


stunning plants


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Tranquils are slated for release end of December I believe. Failed to mention that they were very stable with no herm tendencies even though they were stressed in many different ways


Actually, they are almost ready to roll. 


Coalcat said:


> @Useful Seeds hey will you be restocking choco diesel s1’s at glg sometime in the future. Interested in running a coco smelling plant


I am working on making more.....stay tuned.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Actually, they are almost ready to roll.
> 
> I am working on making more.....stay tuned.


Nice!! Sorry for the misinformation my friend


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice!! Sorry for the misinformation my friend


You're all good my friend, lots of stuff goin on. Sunny Diesel fems will be ready as well.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 13, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> My prob is when I super crop the tall ones and then they end up even taller!


Sounds like a good problem.. kinda like your pants keeps falling down because of all the hundred dollar bills in your pockets.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shoulder to shoulder!!! Gonna Mylar the walls before the next runView attachment 4416045





Frank Nitty said:


> Shoulder to shoulder!!! Gonna Mylar the walls before the next runView attachment 4416045


Mylar tip.. attach to poster board then poster board to walls.. When cutting run Scotch tape where u want to cut.. and cut the Scotch tape.. straighter cuts and no mylar bunching.. also use a shower rod and poster board to make a sort of door.. It makes a difference..


----------



## blowerme (Nov 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You're all good my friend, lots of stuff goin on. Sunny Diesel fems will be ready as well.


Dont think I've heard you mention sunny d, cant wait


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 13, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Dont think I've heard you mention sunny d, cant wait


I thought I mentioned it awhile back, I may be wrong......lol. Sunshine Daydream f2 x Chocolate Diesel .


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 13, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Shot glass until they sink, into paper towel inside of zip loc with a breath of air on top of Xbox one.


Will they be backword compatible? LOL


----------



## blowerme (Nov 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I thought I mentioned it awhile back, I may be wrong......lol. Sunshine Daydream f2 x Chocolate Diesel .


And you may have, I'm sure both our minds are forgetful from time to time haha. But it sounds dreamy. Just added it to my useful list


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 13, 2019)

Is it wrong to grow mush's in the same tent? Of course not... LOL


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im not happy with the way things are looking for these two... Im tired of looking at them like this!!! Think I'll start over when I get my new lights... My need for everything to be near perfect is eating me up!!! Didn't Mylar the walls before I started,that's the main problem for me... I just did everything in too much of a hurry... Call me crazy,dumb,stupid,whatever,but I am not letting these two go another day...View attachment 4419293View attachment 4419294View attachment 4419295View attachment 4419296View attachment 4419297View attachment 4419299 So now I'm saying bye bye!!! I won't have things like this happening to me in the future,i promise you that!!! This is not how I'm supposed to be treating the GG4 X CD...


The ugly fans will stay ugly so monitor the new fans..


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Calling all growers of Useful Seeds...........lol. Seriously though, i'm lookin for some smoke reports from you. I would like to include smoke reports along with strain description. I know that some of you have posted some, but the search function has not been kind thus far......haha. ESPECIALLY the testers for the Tranquil Chocolate, I have a fresh batch of those coming up.


do you have any pics of the strain you just dropped on GLG the licky lime F2??? 

maybe it's just me but i prefer to buy strains that have the lineage and a pic. 

strain report: BOO
nice citrusy tang/taste to it. 
very frosty. 
as far as the high, i smoke so much that it really doesn't matter how strong it is. even these 80% carts, i can vape them all nite. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Marshydro wants me to test some lights of theirs... Someone from the company contacted me this morning... I'm gonna do it, cee what they send me...


i got the same thing. they were impressed with my presence here on RIU or some bullshit. 

some of those chicks at the Mars hydro BBQ pics are pretty smokin'. send me one of them instead


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 13, 2019)

Limes and boo just ordered from jbc.. I'm a DC kid from birth but no CC's at this time.. Damn folks I waited and waited.. I feel like I turned into a cowboys fan.. letting my DC bamma's down joe.. I won't forget my 203 and simple city folks.. Next time.. Catch u at Ben's chili bowl. Or the warf.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Sounds like a good problem.. kinda like your pants keeps falling down because of all the hundred dollar bills in your pockets.


I love having that problem!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> The ugly fans will stay ugly so monitor the new fans..


I left them to go to the end... However long that is...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i got the same thing. they were impressed with my presence here on RIU or some bullshit.
> 
> some of those chicks at the Mars hydro BBQ pics are pretty smokin'. send me one of them instead


You gonna do it???


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You gonna do it???


no, if i had a post office box setup or something i would. i don't want them having my addy


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sounds great brother


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Mylar tip.. attach to poster board then poster board to walls.. When cutting run Scotch tape where u want to cut.. and cut the Scotch tape.. straighter cuts and no mylar bunching.. also use a shower rod and poster board to make a sort of door.. It makes a difference..


Great idea!!! Wish I would have seen this before I did it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> no, if i had a post office box setup or something i would. i don't want them having my addy


I'll send them to a different address...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GG#4 x CD, just upcanned to 3 gal rootmaker with coco. She'll probably veg for another week or two.
> 
> View attachment 4413599
> 
> @Useful Seeds does this strain have a real name yet? I've been calling her Chocolate Gorilla, but that's almost too cute, lol!


Monkey Oil


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great idea!!! Wish I would have seen this before I did it...


I just got a tent too but with all my upgrades now I worry about electric issues.. I have working circuit breakers.. but the thought of a late night fire can keep u awake.. maybe I need to donk off these two lights and just get one crazy nice one.. It never stops.. LOL


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great idea!!! Wish I would have seen this before I did it...


TBH it almost doubled production.. but I have a shit ton of tack holes in the wall.. it took me a bit to come up with the poster board idea. Tried duct tape.. Scotch tape.. I couldn't find a stud even with a finder. Believe every grizzle I get came from twice the work as a normal person.. My tool game isn't great n that's not what she said. I need to start a grow room cleaning/repair company.. I'd have to hire folks to work my strengths isn't my hands it's my head. But I never stop learning and if I ever have the chance to pass on knowledge I feel that I'm obligated.. pay it forward.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great idea!!! Wish I would have seen this before I did it...


The mylar tip works for wrapping paper too.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'll send them to a different address...


Oh... If they "got ur scent" they could figure shyt out.. Keep lowpro.. no real traffic.. air scrubbers.. yard cut ECT. ECT.. cause u don't want a wellness check from the boys because ur grass is so high they thought u might have died alone in ur house.. And it happened to me my dude. Petty shit can get u popped..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> TBH it almost doubled production.. but I have a shit ton of tack holes in the wall.. it took me a bit to come up with the poster board idea. Tried duct tape.. Scotch tape.. I couldn't find a stud even with a finder. Believe every grizzle I get came from twice the work as a normal person.. My tool game isn't great n that's not what she said. I need to start a grow room cleaning/repair company.. I'd have to hire folks to work my strengths isn't my hands it's my head. But I never stop learning and if I ever have the chance to pass on knowledge I feel that I'm obligated.. pay it forward.


We are kindred spirits you and I...


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> We are kindred spirits you and I...


Yet another benefit of the herb.. Def can bring folks together.. Music too..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Oh... If they "got ur scent" they could figure shyt out.. Keep lowpro.. no real traffic.. air scrubbers.. yard cut ECT. ECT.. cause u don't want a wellness check from the boys because ur grass is so high they thought u might have died alone in ur house.. And it happened to me my dude. Petty shit can get u popped..


I meant for the light delivery... I would NEVER grow where I didn't live!!! Shit,I sleep with my shit now!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

Boy is it freezing cold outside!!! Hate to have to go out into it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I just got a tent too but with all my upgrades now I worry about electric issues.. I have working circuit breakers.. but the thought of a late night fire can keep u awake.. maybe I need to donk off these two lights and just get one crazy nice one.. It never stops.. LOL


I have a 2x2x3, two 4x4s, one 3x4 closet,but I'm not going to set one of the 4x4s up,cause that would make me SUPER PARANOID!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a 2x2x3, two 4x4s, one 3x4 closet,but I'm not going to set one of the 4x4s up,cause that would make me SUPER PARANOID!!!


Had a decent sized closet but due to its size if I ran all the lights I would need I would have to..
Leave the closet door open..
Run my portable ac 24x7.
Try to avoid light leaks.. Going out.. From room to main hall.
Buy a bigger carbon filter.. Instead of just the closet now it would be for a 10x10x7.5 room.
So I bought a Vivosun tent 4x4x80inch and inspite of my zero luck with assembly typically I got it up in about 30mins. I used Amazon but got it from Vivosun.. Not a third party. I swear people sell knock off tents.. Fake Gucci bags and now tents. I don't post pics because I know I will Jynx my grow.. I wait for pics untill drying is done but before the curing process.. I'm waiting for better laws cause I live where the sun allows 9-10 month grow season. And outdoors has its plus's and minus's but a 3pound 15ft plant is something I've got to have before I die.


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 14, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> The last 1.44g of the Tranquil Chocolate that was harvested in August. I find that it’s really good for my gastrointestinal issues!View attachment 4413618


As i’ve been sick throwing up for a week I’m missing this strain. Smell reminded me of fresh linen even 2 months in the jars and honestly it was not the best taste but the effects made up for it. This strain isn’t ideal for a wake and bake unless, like me after years of insomnia, you can power through most sleepy effects. I would highly recommend this strain to anyone dealing with stomach/nerve pain.

Super dense and frosty nugs all the way down the stalk of the plant. I need to grow this again asap!

2 Chem Cookie Trips are finally in their 2 gallon pots. Was hoping to have them flipped by now but as I don’t I’m considering letting them veg a bit. Anyone have any info on the stretch?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> As i’ve been sick throwing up for a week I’m missing this strain. Smell reminded me of fresh linen even 2 months in the jars and honestly it was not the best taste but the effects made up for it. This strain isn’t ideal for a wake and bake unless, like me after years of insomnia, you can power through most sleepy effects. I would highly recommend this strain to anyone dealing with stomach/nerve pain.
> View attachment 4421126
> Super dense and frosty nugs all the way down the stalk of the plant. I need to grow this again asap!
> 
> 2 Chem Cookie Trips are finally in their 2 gallon pots. Was hoping to have them flipped by now but as I don’t I’m considering letting them veg a bit. Anyone have any info on the stretch?


What is the name of that strain in the pics?


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> What is the name of that strain in the pics?


Tranquil Chocolate


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 14, 2019)

These Black Lime Special Reserve f4 seeds are HUGE !!!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> These Black Lime Special Reserve f4 seeds are HUGE !!!!
> View attachment 4421273


When is that Tranquil chocolope dropping?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I meant for the light delivery... I would NEVER grow where I didn't live!!! Shit,I sleep with my shit now!!!


Laws are changing.. eventually even the feds won't be able to touch us..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Laws are changing.. eventually even the feds won't be able to touch us..


Can't wait to see it


----------



## pthobson (Nov 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> These Black Lime Special Reserve f4 seeds are HUGE !!!!
> View attachment 4421273


Cash in hand


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Cash in hand


That's how you do it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> As i’ve been sick throwing up for a week I’m missing this strain. Smell reminded me of fresh linen even 2 months in the jars and honestly it was not the best taste but the effects made up for it. This strain isn’t ideal for a wake and bake unless, like me after years of insomnia, you can power through most sleepy effects. I would highly recommend this strain to anyone dealing with stomach/nerve pain.
> View attachment 4421126
> Super dense and frosty nugs all the way down the stalk of the plant. I need to grow this again asap!
> 
> 2 Chem Cookie Trips are finally in their 2 gallon pots. Was hoping to have them flipped by now but as I don’t I’m considering letting them veg a bit. Anyone have any info on the stretch?


Frosteeeeeee!!!


----------



## pthobson (Nov 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's how you do it


How you been doin’ Frank?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> How you been doin’ Frank?


Been doin pretty good as of late!!! Hoping that it continues this way!!! How bout you???


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't wait to see it


I guess they will find other soft targets.. Maybe church bingo halls..


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 15, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> When is that Tranquil chocolope dropping?


In a couple of weeks, maybe a lil less. They will drop with the Black Lime Reserve f4.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> In a couple of weeks, maybe a lil less. They will drop with the Black Lime Reserve f4.


Keep us posted.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 15, 2019)

I can’t see any way the feds will legalize. No way they will do it without taking the biggest slice of the pie, and look how well that’s going in Canada. I hope we don’t federally legalize, just decriminalize. But it’s already fucked. Too much money to be made by people who don’t give a shit. If you truly love this plant then the best thing you can do is just keep gardening for yourself. If you’re just in it for the money, go breed cats or something.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> In a couple of weeks, maybe a lil less. They will drop with the Black Lime Reserve f4.


So...I've just learned that wifey pre-approval for seeds is the easy part. Expanding the growing space is proving to be much harder.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 15, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> So...I've just learned that wifey pre-approval for seeds is the easy part. Expanding the growing space is proving to be much harder.


SWEET........lol. Tell your wife I appreciate the support.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2019)

@Useful Seeds could you provide the lineage of the black lime reserve? 
got a pic would be awesome.

ready to try another of your strains


----------



## TevinJonson (Nov 15, 2019)

@Useful Seeds hey i was thinking is there any way you can make sample packs same price but like 5 sets of 2 so we can try them in fewer grows. because I would love to grow all your seeds but I cant afford it...But would happily pay the 60$ to try 5 diff kinds


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> @Useful Seeds could you provide the lineage of the black lime reserve?
> got a pic would be awesome.
> 
> ready to try another of your strains


NL, chemdog, purple kush


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> NL, chemdog, purple kush


Is this Bodhis nl#5 line?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> NL, chemdog, purple kush


sounds tasty. thanks!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET........lol. Tell your wife I appreciate the support.


Yeah, GO TELL YOUR WIFE THANKS!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Is this Bodhis nl#5 line?


Afficianado seeds.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Afficianado seeds.


Now that’s pretty sweet, I’ve never ran any of their stuff due to price, I’m gonna have to grab some of these when they drop. Do you know if they’ll be fems?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Now that’s pretty sweet, I’ve never ran any of their stuff due to price, I’m gonna have to grab some of these when they drop. Do you know if they’ll be fems?


It is bodhi's lucky charms x black lime special reserve, regs, available now at dcse and glg


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> It is bodhi's lucky charms x black lime special reserve, regs, available now at dcse and glg


Huh? I thought Useful just said the black lime reserve f4 are dropping in a couple weeks.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 15, 2019)

I believe the Black Lime f4 is also regs


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2019)

Quick shots of H.A.OG ×Choc D (Tall stretchy pheno) & Gelato ×Chic D (Tall stretchy pheno)

I'll get shots of the other 3 (the mutant Didn't make it...she was lackluster in growth & terps)

H.A.OG×Choc D

Gelato ×Choc D


Something is different with Megacrop V3 & I don't like it. I'm going back to Jack's.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh yea, 13 weeks from seed.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at the beautiful GG4xCD!!! She's heavy as hell!!!View attachment 4419332View attachment 4419333View attachment 4419334 Think she's ready??? She's gonna end up FALLING ALL THE WAY OVER!!!


Bamboo stake her up.$1.99 pack of 12-16 @ the.99 cent store.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> These Black Lime Special Reserve f4 seeds are HUGE !!!!
> View attachment 4421273


Gonna need to cop me some of these.


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 15, 2019)

My 2 jabba xmas stash germination was unsuccessful, I know it was me. On the up side I have a 2 week old blackened oranges in a 5 gallon smart with coco/perlite. She are under rapid led cobs and loving life. Pics to come after flip


----------



## herbfanatic (Nov 15, 2019)

Pulled one of the OCxCD plants out of the tent to show yall how she's doing at day 30 of 12/12. Looking real nice and smelling STRONG.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> In a couple of weeks, maybe a lil less. They will drop with the Black Lime Reserve f4.


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 16, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Pulled one of the OCxCD plants out of the tent to show yall how she's doing at day 30 of 12/12. Looking real nice and smelling STRONG.


Thanks for sharing @herbfanatic -- I read you are growing in Fox Farms soil. Looks like a 5 gallon plastic pots in your 2x4x5' tent. Very nice. How tall were they when you flipped and how much did they stretch?

I popped 
2 - OC x CD and
2 - CD

for my first Useful grow. So far, it's been very easy, used rapid rooters and was passing around cigars 24-hours later. Just transplanted into 1-gal pots.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 16, 2019)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel late 30s if I had to guess, maybe early 40s losing a bit of the cream smell for more orange zest. Rock hard buds, no squash at all.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Huh? I thought Useful just said the black lime reserve f4 are dropping in a couple weeks.


I see them listed at both spots. Whoa my bad, I see the cross, Lucky Lime listed, not the f4s, sorry for any misunderstanding


----------



## herbfanatic (Nov 16, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Thanks for sharing @herbfanatic -- I read you are growing in Fox Farms soil. Looks like a 5 gallon plastic pots in your 2x4x5' tent. Very nice. How tall were they when you flipped and how much did they stretch?
> 
> I popped
> 2 - OC x CD and
> ...


Yessir! Just FFOF in 5 gals and 1/2 strength MegaCrop nutrients with a bit of CalMag throughout the run. They were maybe around a foot tall when I flipped them and they shot up pretty quick. Could have controlled the stretch a bit more if I was dilligent about raising the lights bit by bit but I just raised the light 3/4 of the way up and let them have at it. They are quite large now but I believe they're about done with the vertical growth (thank goodness).

Those are looking nice! Hope to see some updates on those ladies.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 16, 2019)

One of the GG4 S1's has a funky tie dye look goin on. 


Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 16, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Now that’s pretty sweet, I’ve never ran any of their stuff due to price, I’m gonna have to grab some of these when they drop. Do you know if they’ll be fems?


The Black Lime Reserve f4 are regs.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 16, 2019)

i dont quite have time or space for them at the moment but I KNOW i need a pack of them on the reserve.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 16, 2019)

Im gonna get the tranquill chocolope for sure! Just anticipating the drop!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I can’t see any way the feds will legalize. No way they will do it without taking the biggest slice of the pie, and look how well that’s going in Canada. I hope we don’t federally legalize, just decriminalize. But it’s already fucked. Too much money to be made by people who don’t give a shit. If you truly love this plant then the best thing you can do is just keep gardening for yourself. If you’re just in it for the money, go breed cats or something.


The thing is weed will never make as much money as what they sell as alternatives, ie pharmaceuticals and alcohol. Then you add in billions from drug rehab and drug testing/diagnostics etc. That's why weed will stay federally illegal for a while.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 16, 2019)

Doesnt Canada require seeds to be from a "licensed" source? Or whatever that means?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 17, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Doesnt Canada require seeds to be from a "licensed" source? Or whatever that means?


Yes technically the only legal source for genetics is from the LP's. But like most of the BS rules they have no way of enforcing it. So people don't really pay attention to that " rule " . 

Cheers


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 17, 2019)

next run gonna be all useful gear does anyone know if the chem cookie trip is fems or regs


----------



## Bodean (Nov 17, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4422453next run gonna be all useful gear does anyone know if the chem cookie trip is fems or regs


Regs


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 17, 2019)

Went on a short bender but now I’m back. All my seeds have extreme tails..... need to go into containers bad.

lucky lime and Christmas tree bud..... man.

Lot of helicopter activity this last two weeks or so over my place. So frequent it’s very strange. Hovering very close to my place and just sitting there then will fly off.
Could be med flight but doubt there’s that many fuckers dying around here..... pretty worried but what can ya do


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lot of helicopter activity this last two weeks or so over my place. So frequent it’s very strange. Hovering very close to my place and just sitting there then will fly off.
> Could be med flight but doubt there’s that many fuckers dying around here..... pretty worried but what can ya do


That would sketch me out too. Hopefully nothing comes of it


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Went on a short bender but now I’m back. All my seeds have extreme tails..... need to go into containers bad.
> 
> lucky lime and Christmas tree bud..... man.
> 
> ...


Download the "Flightradar24" app. Next time the chopper is near, you can click on the chopper & see it's tail #. Then Google the tail #.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 17, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> That would sketch me out too. Hopefully nothing comes of it





the real mccoy said:


> Download the "Flightradar24" app. Next time the chopper is near, you can click on the chopper & see it's tail #. Then Google the tail #.


Hopefully nothing comes of it but honest to goodness, I hear a chopper every night/day, more than once, step out.... say hello helicopter and go back inside. There’s other people nearby etc..... but I’d bet money I’m a lone wolf growing weed inside these cow field areas


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2019)

Tranquil Chocolate night shot.Couple days left.
I'm diggin' the stature.She stacks very nice.Dense nugmeat all the way down.No squish to the buds. Minimal stretch. The other TC was the mutant. She couldn't keep up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2019)

H.A.OG×Chocolate Diesal #2
She didn't stretch as her much taller sibling 
H.A.OG×Choc D #1.Same height at the Tranquil Chocolate,but has the same plant & bud structure as #1.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2019)

Gelato#45 ×Chocolate Diesal
Same height as the previous 2 plants.Minimal stretch. She has a different structure than #1 as well as bud structure.
Gelato leaner perhaps?



@Useful Seeds ,I want to apologize for not updating these as I feel I should when running testers.Also, for taking so long to run 'em...my bad bro.
I appreciate you letting me test.

I'll get decent pre-chop pics,and put a tape to them.These girls took everything I could throw at them in flower.No intersex issue/s arose. Not my best flower run...*disclaimer* it's my second run in the F&D totes,seed to flower.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hopefully nothing comes of it but honest to goodness, I hear a chopper every night/day, more than once, step out.... say hello helicopter and go back inside. There’s other people nearby etc..... but I’d bet money I’m a lone wolf growing weed inside these cow field areas


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gelato#45 ×Chocolate Diesal
> Same height as the previous 2 plants.Minimal stretch. She has a different structure than #1 as well as bud structure.
> Gelato leaner perhaps?
> View attachment 4422583
> ...


No apologies needed AT ALL my friend. Life happens, I get it. You have followed through, with some nice updates. That is good enough for me my friend. I just may have something new to test, you are more than welcome to be on the list.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> H.A.OG×Chocolate Diesal #2
> She didn't stretch as her much taller sibling
> H.A.OG×Choc D #1.Same height at the Tranquil Chocolate,but has the same plant & bud structure as #1.
> View attachment 4422577
> ...


Fire as usual cob. Props. Looking forward to running the HAOG Choc D cross


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2019)

Workin on the labels


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Workin on the labels
> 
> View attachment 4422629


yo I love them. They give a professional feel with a nice homemade touch.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yo I love them. They give a professional feel with a nice homemade touch.


Thank you !!! My packaging may not be top notch, but the seeds speak for themselves.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 17, 2019)

Haha I love your packaging. Gotta have some fun. It’s sad that some people get caught up in packaging. The best part is making labels for the plants.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Byvgxcihv5O/


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Workin on the labels
> 
> View attachment 4422629


Gonna have to cop some of that sunny d


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 17, 2019)

OCxCD. 



BOO nug and upskirt 

I can’t shut up about my love of the OCxCD. I’m SUPER excited for the OCxCD X BOO seeds that are up in her.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> OOOOOHHHH yeah!!! I have the Fire Cookies as well, I actually hit a nice Fire Cookie with a stud Black Triangle. Gonna pop some of them at some point and check em out.


Soooo......got any more of these


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Soooo......got any more of these


Knowing me, I may have gave em all away. But considering the cross, I could possibly have stashed some for a future hunt. I will look into this.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Knowing me, I may have gave em all away. But considering the cross, I could possibly have stashed some for a future hunt. I will look into this.


I looked into it..yeah


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I looked into it..yeah
> View attachment 4422652hoe


how were them bad girls?? This chocolate diesel x fire cookies is smelling funky and looking promising!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> how were them bad girls?? This chocolate diesel x fire cookies is smelling funky and looking promising!


I dunno, I have sooooooooooooo many crosses that I have yet to explore. It's an insane amount actually.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I love having that problem!!!


7 represents perfection.. ur avatar


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4422640
> 
> OCxCD.
> 
> ...


this makes me excited, I’ve got two of the OCxCD running right now in one of my tents, plus 8 more left in the pack.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you !!! My packaging may not be top notch, but the seeds speak for themselves.


I don’t see a problem!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 18, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Workin on the labels
> 
> View attachment 4422629


I'm so glad you didn't go with Sunny D... my kids drank so much of that, it made ME sick, lol!

And, nothing at all unprofessional about your packaging... at least I can open it without hurting myself!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 18, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> this makes me excited, I’ve got two of the OCxCD running right now in one of my tents, plus 8 more left in the pack.


I have 5 and I love the pics!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 18, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> View attachment 4422593


I've heard the Amish refer to it as green corn..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> 7 represents perfection.. ur avatar


7 represents God... Check out my avatar...


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 18, 2019)

Low and behold someone dropped of a mysterious package.. After careful inspection and no ticking sounds I opened it.. And in front of my eyes what did appear.. An envelope filled with useful and respectgenetics gear.. Sorry. Too soon for Xmas inspired rhymes.. I bought the standard.. BOO. And the new lucky lime. As described.. A 5pk of Jabbas Xmas stash was in tow.. And even 5pk of respectgenetics headbanger#4 X Goji og. So I must finish what I started first.. Around mid December.. Then it's off to the track.. To see how they run.. I try not to post pics untill after the dry but b4 the cure.. I don't want to Jynx my grow.. My Dec pics should be.. Pineapple party.. Freebies from sec. Generation? I bought the grape krush.. And useful skVa X CD. And enigma? Freebie from respectgenetics. TBH I dig the fact useful is so personable.. And it appears to be genuine.. And that gets points in my book.. The last person I felt this good about giving my money to a person was the old av123 home theater website.. But the owner of that company I think stole a bunch of peoples money. But my God I felt close the members of his forums.. And I miss the comradery.. A mix of people from everywhere coming together for info and a shared love of a plant.. Who would of thunked it?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Low and behold someone dropped of a mysterious package.. After careful inspection and no ticking sounds I opened it.. And in front of my eyes what did appear.. An envelope filled with useful and respectgenetics gear.. Sorry. Too soon for Xmas inspired rhymes.. I bought the standard.. BOO. And the new lucky lime. As described.. A 5pk of Jabbas Xmas stash was in tow.. And even 5pk of respectgenetics headbanger#4 X Goji og. So I must finish what I started first.. Around mid December.. Then it's off to the track.. To see how they run.. I try not to post pics untill after the dry but b4 the cure.. I don't want to Jynx my grow.. My Dec pics should be.. Pineapple party.. Freebies from sec. Generation? I bought the grape krush.. And useful skVa X CD. And enigma? Freebie from respectgenetics. TBH I dig the fact useful is so personable.. And it appears to be genuine.. And that gets points in my book.. The last person I felt this good about giving my money to a person was the old av123 home theater website.. But the owner of that company I think stole a bunch of peoples money. But my God I felt close the members of his forums.. And I miss the comradery.. A mix of people from everywhere coming together for info and a shared love of a plant.. Who would of thunked it?View attachment 4422898


How long have you been growing??? Jinx your grow??? Only boasters and braggers get jinxed... Stay true and humble and nothing should ever go wrong... It is you that controls your destiny...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm not even going back to cee what's going on... But I will say that USEFUL is a blessing to all of us... Y'all work that shit out!!!


I hate when bad shit happens on this thread...


----------



## DocofRock (Nov 18, 2019)

Sup fam! Just checking in at week 4 Veg with my second grow! Here’s what’s up in the tent:

4x4 Overhead view:


Useful’s Chocolate Diesel:


Seedsman’s Cheese


Humboldt Seeds Co.’s G.S. Cookies


Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> How long have you been growing??? Jinx your grow??? Only boasters and braggers get jinxed... Stay true and humble and nothing should ever go wrong... It is you that controls your destiny...


Wrong is nothing but reverse engineering going right. LOL


----------



## DocofRock (Nov 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hate when bad shit happens on this thread...


There is already enough bad shit going on in the world — we should use our collective voice as cannabis connoisseurs, smokers, and master gardeners to show how to love and support one another. Not only would we be enjoying our hobbies, but using our voices to advocate for the advancement of humanity. Can’t we keep it positive here? We all have, at the very least, a great hobby to be thankful for.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 18, 2019)

Excited for the tranquil and the f4 drop, cant wait to pick those up along with the lucky!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> How long have you been growing??? Jinx your grow??? Only boasters and braggers get jinxed... Stay true and humble and nothing should ever go wrong... It is you that controls your destiny...


Jynx like natural disasters.. Poor health.. Things I can't control.. I've been involved for 3yrs.. I'm green as hell..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> There is already enough bad shit going on in the world — we should use our collective voice as cannabis connoisseurs, smokers, and master gardeners to show how to love and support one another. Not only would we be enjoying our hobbies, but using our voices to advocate for the advancement of humanity. Can’t we keep it positive here? We all have, at the very least, a great hobby to be thankful for.


Absolutely


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Excited for the tranquil and the f4 drop, cant wait to pick those up along with the lucky!


Yeah buddy !!! I got some awesome freebies coming up as well.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 18, 2019)

Man, just sitting here thinking about potential crosses between my fav Breeders and it hit me...

Useful Choc D x Thug Pug‘s Peanut Butter Breath


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> There is already enough bad shit going on in the world — we should use our collective voice as cannabis connoisseurs, smokers, and master gardeners to show how to love and support one another. Not only would we be enjoying our hobbies, but using our voices to advocate for the advancement of humanity. Can’t we keep it positive here? We all have, at the very least, a great hobby to be thankful for.


----------



## TevinJonson (Nov 18, 2019)

these are the results of the keeper bud from last grow the yields are less then i was hoping for but it was my 1st grow


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 18, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> these are the results of the keeper bud from last grow the yields are less then i was hoping for but it was my 1st grow


What kind of light you running them under?what was your total yield


----------



## TevinJonson (Nov 18, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> What kind of light you running them under?what was your total yield


I switched half way from purple led to QB and switched to 12/12 as soon as i could was afraid to outgrow my tent i got about 5oz from 3 plants


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 18, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> I switched half way from purple led to QB and switched to 12/12 as soon as i could was afraid to outgrow my tent i got about 5oz from 3 plants


What watt QB?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 18, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> What watt QB?


Also, maybe I’m wrong here, but it appears like the DDS had the most yield?


----------



## DocofRock (Nov 18, 2019)

Just wanted to post a couple more after switching lighting (had to wait on new power supply to get my main lights back up).


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> I switched half way from purple led to QB and switched to 12/12 as soon as i could was afraid to outgrow my tent i got about 5oz from 3 plants


That's what I got on my first grow from 3 plants...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Jynx like natural disasters.. Poor health.. Things I can't control.. I've been involved for 3yrs.. I'm green as hell..


Me the same...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 19, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Man, just sitting here thinking about potential crosses between my fav Breeders and it hit me...
> 
> Useful Choc D x Thug Pug‘s Peanut Butter Breath


bro the mans busy, why you waiting for him to do all the hard work for you? Get yourself some chocolate D s1's and chuck away!


----------



## TevinJonson (Nov 19, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Also, maybe I’m wrong here, but it appears like the DDS had the most yield?


240w and yeah the dds had the most yield and the plant itself had more trichomes per leaf aswell deff beter genetics than the other


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 19, 2019)

After a long search over the internet. What took me a couple weeks would take others just a few minutes LOL. I now have found a way to talk with Useful Seeds. I hope! I have a pack of Bag of Oranges that is just crying to be grown. I plan to be starting them in a couple weeks and would love more info on it.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 19, 2019)

Two of The OCxCD, 12 days from sprout. So far they’re happy little ladies.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2019)

Quick pics of the two stretchers.
H.A.OG×Chocolate Diesal - Right 56"(including supercropped area)
Gelato 45 ×Chocolate Diesal-Left 50"

Size comparison pic.See how much lower the light over the other 3 are?

Gelato 45× Choc D


H.A.OG×Choc D just eating the QBs for dinner.I wouldn't dare do this with the cobs. Only a few singed leaves from touching the diodes. The Heifer refuses to stay supercropped.


The other three gals were 34".


----------



## Kngdavid92 (Nov 20, 2019)

Update week 2 of flowering on the Useful Double Dipped strawberries don’t wanna jinx myself but this has been a flawless grow so far Great genetics


----------



## klx (Nov 20, 2019)

Couple of Useful GG4 S1s before chop right at 9 weeks. Have since dried and trimmed them and stunk out the place, heavy fuel.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 20, 2019)

GG3$ x CD 8 days from flip... still got her baby fat, lol!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 20, 2019)

The OCxCD just started exploding at about 10 days. The first picture was taken Monday, at day 11. Second was taken this morning, day 13. These ladies have some vigor!


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 20, 2019)

canalopehaze said:


> After a long search over the internet. What took me a couple weeks would take others just a few minutes LOL. I now have found a way to talk with Useful Seeds. I hope! I have a pack of Bag of Oranges that is just crying to be grown. I plan to be starting them in a couple weeks and would love more info on it.


What info are you looking for that you couldn't find using the search function?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 20, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> What info are you looking for that you couldn't find using the search function?


lol they started a whole new thread about it because nobody spoon fed them. 

gonna have some extra orange chocolate fem seeds coming in, OCxCD hit with some BOO pollen, i'd guess in 6 weeks or so? If anybody wants to clear some space to pop a few ASAP i'm gonna be sending them out fo' free. Outlaw growers get first dibs.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2019)

What if you’re an outlaw gone legit?!
Not that I want seeds, I was just feeling left out lol
I got xmas and chem cookie trip coming up and that’s got my plant count maxed.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 20, 2019)

Just transplanted my 4 chocolate sunset (top), 4 gg4 x cd (middle), and 3 oc x cd (mold got a seed) plus on the sauce to make 12. Loving this cmh for veg huge stems. Also have a gg4 x cd week 5 600w hps flower because I just had to try one haha. Smelling real chocolate diesel funk.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 20, 2019)

What’s the chance there will be more crosses coming with GG4 in it? I’ve still yet to grow any GG and I’ve heard it’s a heavy yielder.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 20, 2019)

1,2, 5are OCxCD sorry I can’t stop posting photos of her, so so orangey smelling but transitioning all the time. Started so sweet but now it’s this orange fart funk it’s great. 

3 and 4 are chocolate diesel x fire cookies (is that correct @Useful Seeds , fire cookies is the dad?) that has been impregnated by 2 HAOGxSSDD males.That’s gonna be some fire. Thanks for looking


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 20, 2019)

Harvested that Tranquil Choc that got seeded somehow, from pollen from idk where. But it musta pollinated a few others in the roman few DDS and CCT have orettt brown seeds with tiger stripes like 3 per plant, so not bad but will avoid in the future haha.

Already popping those seeds, assuming it wasn’t hermie so the seeds should be fine.

have some useful hitting flower in next few days too. yeeee


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 21, 2019)

The GG4 s1's got put in new pots and this one is still looking cool 


Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 21, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> What’s the chance there will be more crosses coming with GG4 in it? I’ve still yet to grow any GG and I’ve heard it’s a heavy yielder.


I had thought about making another batch of GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel fems.



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> 1,2, 5are OCxCD sorry I can’t stop posting photos of her, so so orangey smelling but transitioning all the time. Started so sweet but now it’s this orange fart funk it’s great.
> 
> 3 and 4 are chocolate diesel x fire cookies (is that correct @Useful Seeds , fire cookies is the dad?) that has been impregnated by 2 HAOGxSSDD males.That’s gonna be some fire. Thanks for looking View attachment 4424241View attachment 4424242View attachment 4424243View attachment 4424244View attachment 4424245


Yessir, Fire Cookies is the dad.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 21, 2019)

Everybody's posted at some point.. Sooooo.
These aren't recent and not useful's but will have useful pics soon.


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 22, 2019)

Unmmm 2nd page? I couldn't believe it.

Sup useful bros? Hope everyone is doing well.

You will be seeing me more often again starting now.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 22, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Unmmm 2nd page? I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Sup useful bros? Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> You will be seeing me more often again starting now.


Good to see you diggs


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 22, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Good to see you diggs



Likewise bud. Hows the garden? whatchya got cookin in there at the moment?


----------



## pthobson (Nov 22, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Likewise bud. Hows the garden? whatchya got cookin in there at the moment?


Good, young garden right now.
3 Blackjack x Banana OG
Been creepin your log. That wedding cake (I think)is stupid, in a good way of course


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 22, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Good, young garden right now.
> 3 Blackjack x Banana OG
> Been creepin your log. That wedding cake (I think)is stupid, in a good way of course



lol ya man, shes still a big huge white donkey dick right now, barely any orange hairs and only now are some of her trics clouding up. I hope she smokes as good as it looks, been a nice plant to grow too, problem free. i had some issues with a few others i had in with this current crop.

Cant wait to get the BOO going tho, ive missed partaking in this thread and growing those stable genetics.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 22, 2019)

@Useful Seeds when's that dropp? Tell me it will be before blackfriday cus by Saturday all my money gonna be gone


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 22, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> @Useful Seeds when's that dropp? Tell me it will be before blackfriday cus by Saturday all my money gonna be gone


In case the drop doesn't happen before Black Friday...put Ben and between twenty-seven and thirty of his smaller friends into an envelope, mark it "useful dinero" and hide it under a couch cushion. Smoke something good to temporarily forget about it while you're making out like a bandit on Black Friday.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 22, 2019)

My BOO is ready!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 22, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> lol ya man, shes still a big huge white donkey dick right now, barely any orange hairs and only now are some of her trics clouding up. I hope she smokes as good as it looks, been a nice plant to grow too, problem free. i had some issues with a few others i had in with this current crop.
> 
> Cant wait to get the BOO going tho, ive missed partaking in this thread and growing those stable genetics.


I tell ya what, I honestly didnt believe the hype at first, but shes really growing into herself. I'm getting excited for chop day, maybe a month out. starting to just have this pleasent pure orange smell. The OCxCD has some funk behind it and its more a darker orange zest/peel smell, but BOO is like a nice orange wedge. frosting up nicely, I'll up load some photos of her on here again tonight. I also have wedding cake in veg, cannot wait to throw a clone into flower!


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I tell ya what, I honestly didnt believe the hype at first, but shes really growing into herself. I'm getting excited for chop day, maybe a month out. starting to just have this pleasent pure orange smell. The OCxCD has some funk behind it and its more a darker orange zest/peel smell, but BOO is like a nice orange wedge. frosting up nicely, I'll up load some photos of her on here again tonight. I also have wedding cake in veg, cannot wait to throw a clone into flower!


Yep id love to see some pics of the BOO for sure.

I got a crazy wedding cake going, shes in the process of finishing up, she keeps swelling and swelling.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 22, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Unmmm 2nd page? I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Sup useful bros? Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> You will be seeing me more often again starting now.


Good to see ya diggs !!!!!!



jdoorn14 said:


> In case the drop doesn't happen before Black Friday...put Ben and between twenty-seven and thirty of his smaller friends into an envelope, mark it "useful dinero" and hide it under a couch cushion. Smoke something good to temporarily forget about it while you're making out like a bandit on Black Friday.


It is looking like the drop is going to happen a lil later than I had anticipated. More like early December, first week I hope.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2019)

Some things are just not worth rushing.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 22, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Some things are just not worth rushing.


the key to patience is get enough projects going where your overwhelmed and never bored!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2019)

Have a son that brings you to the brink, you’ll find patience or a jail cell. lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 22, 2019)

I ha


colocowboy said:


> Have a son that brings you to the brink, you’ll find patience or a jail cell. lol


I have one of those!!!!! He is 32 years old. DAMN, showin my age I reckon................lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2019)

Mines only 23, I’m getting old but I swear it’s only because of him Hahahaha all the gray anyway lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 22, 2019)

Well here we go, I can't contain myself any longer !! When the new drop hits at @JBCSeeds , I will be doin an exclusive full on buy one get one. Buy a 10 pack..........get a 10 pack for free!!! My close friend Respect Genetics has provided these freebies to lend me a hand. The freebie list is HUGE !!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 22, 2019)

Untapped BOO


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2019)

Won this light from marshydro...


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 23, 2019)

Only one good lucky lime out of 4. One cracked and didn’t shoot a tail. Two didn’t do anything.

4/4 on the Christmas tree!

And man the tails off the Christmas tree and lucky lime were nice vigorous 3-4” sticks. Very solid and I think the plants will be great!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Fire in the hole!!! I am not playing around anymore!!! I have lights for everything that I want to do!!! Now I have to remind myself that I live in a no grow state!!! Just put this together... Might move the rspec board though... Its not mounted on the frame,it's just sitting there like, " I would be real nice right here,wouldn't i??? " It's kinda hard to say no to something so obviously sexy!!!


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 23, 2019)

One week after up-potting:


----------



## Bodean (Nov 23, 2019)

Jungle spice x Chocolate diesel week 3


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 23, 2019)

question, I took clones of my Christmas tree bud and I usually let the Clones sit in the fridge for about 20 minutes but I had to wait until the next morning to put them in Coco. The Clones were in water submerged and the next morning there was a thin layer of ice on top of the water but it wasn't completely Frozen. Some of the leaves were frozen into the ice . they look fine right now but I have this feeling that they are not going to make it. has anyone ever had any similar experiences and what was the outcome?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 23, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Jungle spice x Chocolate diesel week 3
> View attachment 4425529View attachment 4425530


Lookin real good


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 23, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> question, I took clones of my Christmas tree bud and I usually let the Clones sit in the fridge for about 20 minutes but I had to wait until the next morning to put them in Coco. The Clones were in water submerged and the next morning there was a thin layer of ice on top of the water but it wasn't completely Frozen. Some of the leaves were frozen into the ice . they look fine right now but I have this feeling that they are not going to make it. has anyone ever had any similar experiences and what was the outcome?


I think you better start all over. If you do clones I would recommend to plant them immediately.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 23, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I think you better start all over. If you do clones I would recommend to plant them immediately.


 well, I'm going to see if they survive and take more clones next week just to be safe. I also turn down the fridge to prevent icing over. I waited because I was out of Coco and I didn't realize it until I already took the Clones. You live and learn. Thanks.


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 23, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> question, I took clones of my Christmas tree bud and I usually let the Clones sit in the fridge for about 20 minutes but I had to wait until the next morning to put them in Coco. The Clones were in water submerged and the next morning there was a thin layer of ice on top of the water but it wasn't completely Frozen. Some of the leaves were frozen into the ice . they look fine right now but I have this feeling that they are not going to make it. has anyone ever had any similar experiences and what was the outcome?


I would put them in coco over a lil heating mat if you got one. I don’t think it’s too serious as long as the stem wasn’t frozen even then I don’t think thats an issue.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> well, I'm going to see if they survive and take more clones next week just to be safe. I also turn down the fridge to prevent icing over. I waited because I was out of Coco and I didn't realize it until I already took the Clones. You live and learn. Thanks.


Hell of a way to have to learn though...


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hell of a way to have to learn though...


 I would have been more pissed if I would have lost the genetics


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 23, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> I would put them in coco over a lil heating mat if you got one. I don’t think it’s too serious as long as the stem wasn’t frozen even then I don’t think thats an issue.


Yeah, no Frozen stem. Right now they look normal / all right.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 23, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Yeah, no Frozen stem. Right now they look normal / all right.


I've kept cuts in the fridge for a couple weeks, they didn't freeze, though! They struck too!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I would have been more pissed if I would have lost the genetics


No doubt


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 23, 2019)

Why do you guys keep your cuttings in the fridge? Whenever I clone, I immediately throw them into a Rockwool cube or rapid rooter and let them do their thing.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 23, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> question, I took clones of my Christmas tree bud and I usually let the Clones sit in the fridge for about 20 minutes but I had to wait until the next morning to put them in Coco. The Clones were in water submerged and the next morning there was a thin layer of ice on top of the water but it wasn't completely Frozen. Some of the leaves were frozen into the ice . they look fine right now but I have this feeling that they are not going to make it. has anyone ever had any similar experiences and what was the outcome?


I have 100 percent success with cutting straight to clonex direct to peat pods or rock wool cubes and into the humidity dome or colner good roots every time within 7 days


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Nov 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go, I can't contain myself any longer !! When the new drop hits at @JBCSeeds , I will be doin an exclusive full on buy one get one. Buy a 10 pack..........get a 10 pack for free!!! My close friend Respect Genetics has provided these freebies to lend me a hand. The freebie list is HUGE !!!


Sweet! Is Respect the same person who gave us the Respect OG?


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go, I can't contain myself any longer !! When the new drop hits at @JBCSeeds , I will be doin an exclusive full on buy one get one. Buy a 10 pack..........get a 10 pack for free!!! My close friend Respect Genetics has provided these freebies to lend me a hand. The freebie list is HUGE !!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

GG4 X CD...Useful,it's up there with the FIRE OG!!! Definitely gassy,tight buds... I MIGHT smoke 3 blunts in a DAY!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Why do you guys keep your cuttings in the fridge? Whenever I clone, I immediately throw them into a Rockwool cube or rapid rooter and let them do their thing.


Bad timing! 

It's not a regular part of my cloning routine, but when things get jammed up, they'll keep!


----------



## skippy1 (Nov 24, 2019)

So I cut down 2 bananas and oranges ladies last night and woke up this am to the stinkiest house ever. 
Pretty sure my cat even smells like doob.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fire in the hole!!! I am not playing around anymore!!! I have lights for everything that I want to do!!! Now I have to remind myself that I live in a no grow state!!! Just put this together... Might move the rspec board though... Its not mounted on the frame,it's just sitting there like, " I would be real nice right here,wouldn't i??? " It's kinda hard to say no to something so obviously sexy!!! View attachment 4425477


Once it's fed legal I'm def moving my op outside.. But it's like not having any experience at all.. Outdoors is a whole new thing.. And the regulations can add extra stress too. But I won't back down from the challenge.. Plus I have the best support on the internet.. Rollitup.org


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2019)

Really you want a green house, the issues with outdoor are around environment control.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 24, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Really you want a green house, the issues with outdoor are around environment control.


Yep security too.. Don't need teens stealing your goods.. I might have when I was young and dumb.. I will make it so hard to get to kids will need to look for an easier mark.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 24, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Yep security too.. Don't need teens stealing your goods.. I might have when I was young and dumb.. I will make it so hard to get to kids will need to look for an easier mark.


I was thinking a moat filled with alligators.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Yep security too.. Don't need teens stealing your goods.. I might have when I was young and dumb.. I will make it so hard to get to kids will need to look for an easier mark.


Give them some seeds and teach them how to do it themselves...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Give them some seeds and teach them how to do it themselves...


Some hemp seeds.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Some hemp seeds.


That will just piss them off and with kids these days that's a very dangerous thing to do... Especially if you are handy with the steel if you know what I mean... Wait,isn't that from a song or a movie or something???


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 24, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Some hemp seeds.


Once they are of age.. I have a feeling the boys will attach a sex offender tag to you if you give/sell them stuffs. Kinda like alcohol. It waters down the term sex offender IMHO. Plus growing knowledge is way down on the list of what I'd want to teach the youth. I feel obligated to pass down the best info on life I can.. If they listen isn't my obligation as the teacher.. It's the obligation of the student.. The knowledge is like a seed itself.. It can be obtained not used and one day down the road it springs to life.. Just like most of the good knowledge I've been taught.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That will just piss them off and with kids these days that's a very dangerous thing to do... Especially if you are handy with the steel if you know what I mean... Wait,isn't that from a song or a movie or something???


By the time they figured it out it would be at least 3+ months. And still they might not figure it out..


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That will just piss them off and with kids these days that's a very dangerous thing to do... Especially if you are handy with the steel if you know what I mean... Wait,isn't that from a song or a movie or something???


They better be handy with tieing down cus these bitches gonna grow like a mofo.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 24, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Once they are of age.. I have a feeling the boys will attach a sex offender tag to you if you give/sell them stuffs. Kinda like alcohol. It waters down the term sex offender IMHO. Plus growing knowledge is way down on the list of what I'd want to teach the youth. I feel obligated to pass down the best info on life I can.. If they listen isn't my obligation as the teacher.. It's the obligation of the student.. The knowledge is like a seed itself.. It can be obtained not used and one day down the road it springs to life.. Just like most of the good knowledge I've been taught.


Warren G 

Gotta be handy with the steel if you know what I mean to earn your keep.

REGULATORS, mount up!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Warren G
> 
> Gotta be handy with the steel if you know what I mean to earn your keep.
> 
> REGULATORS, mount up!


Young Guns is where he got it from...


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 24, 2019)

3/5 cracked and have tails. 

Tomorrow they begin their journey


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 24, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Really you want a green house, the issues with outdoor are around environment control.


Yeah I’d imagine the sun grows some pretty damn good buds no matter how state of the art indoor lights are in 2019.....


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2019)

Yessir! If you can keep the bugs out of them it’s really superior.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 24, 2019)

Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel - day 16



After haircut:


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 24, 2019)

Sour Strawberry Gelato - day 16


After haircut:


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 25, 2019)

Update on the BOO

As expected we're now 5/5 cracked and tails showing.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 25, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Sour Strawberry Gelato - day 16
> View attachment 4426450
> 
> After haircut:
> ...


Growin tall!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 25, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel - day 16
> View attachment 4426446
> View attachment 4426447
> 
> ...


So I saw your post that said you don’t usually let them get this big, but I’m curious how long these were actually in veg. Asking so I don’t make that mistake in my tent.


----------



## herbfanatic (Nov 25, 2019)

Quick garden update, OCxCD at day 41 12/12. Beginning to get impatient because of how tasty it all looks. My plan is to harvest right around Christmas day. Going to have some super fire trees for the new year!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Young Guns is where he got it from...


Hey Chavez did you see the size of those chickens? Young guns.. We're in the spirit world.. lol it's the best part..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

Sometimes I feel like I did something wrong... FedEx dropped a driver off on my front porch and someone walked off with it!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I’d imagine the sun grows some pretty damn good buds no matter how state of the art indoor lights are in 2019.....


The sun is funny.. If I ran something on my roof it doesn't get anymore light than one I'd run in my yard. Can't say that about grow light..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Sometimes I feel like I did something wrong... FedEx dropped a driver off on my front porch and someone walked off with it!!!


I'm on my way.. It's ride or die time..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I'm on my way.. It's ride or die time..


That was my first reaction!!! I would have had to do the whole neighborhood though!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Once they are of age.. I have a feeling the boys will attach a sex offender tag to you if you give/sell them stuffs. Kinda like alcohol. It waters down the term sex offender IMHO. Plus growing knowledge is way down on the list of what I'd want to teach the youth. I feel obligated to pass down the best info on life I can.. If they listen isn't my obligation as the teacher.. It's the obligation of the student.. The knowledge is like a seed itself.. It can be obtained not used and one day down the road it springs to life.. Just like most of the good knowledge I've been taught.


Each one teach one.. I know you can dig it..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That was my first reaction!!! I would have had to do the whole neighborhood though!!!


Put some money on it.. Offer cash for info.. Or greenery of some kind. Folks need to know you don't shit where you eat..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> The sun is funny.. If I ran something on my roof it doesn't get anymore light than one I'd run in my yard. Can't say that about grow light..


Despite that distance being insignificant, being in the mountains versus sea level makes a lot of difference in both ion saturation and spectrum.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That was my first reaction!!! I would have had to do the whole neighborhood though!!!


 I NEVER SAY THIS, BUT YOU DO NOT FUCK WITH A NIGGAS WEED,MONEY,OR HIS FAMILY!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That was my first reaction!!! I would have had to do the whole neighborhood though!!!


Neighborhood shmaborhood as long as u get the package back.. LOL


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Each one teach one.. I know you can dig it..


Absolutely... You can only teach those that want to learn though...


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Despite that distance being insignificant, being in the mountains versus sea level makes a lot of difference in both ion saturation and spectrum.


Are we talking pars? I know the formula we use with grow lights doesn't apply to the sun... But I could be mis-informed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Neighborhood shmaborhood as long as u get the package back.. LOL


Maybe I could take it and my lights to prison with me!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Absolutely... You can only teach those that want to learn though...


They can only learn if they want to learn.. But I try anyway. And they might get the lesson sometime in their lives.. I have a hardhead too. Sometimes they get the message that's not even being taught. Just my effort and concern for those being taught teaches them that not everybody is only out for self..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Maybe I could take it and my lights to prison with me!!!


Yea I just stuck with the homemade wine..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Has anyone tried 13hrs off 11hrs on? I've been doing it most runs.. At the very least I get an extra night every 12 days.. lol I wonder if it brings out different traits of the plants..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I NEVER SAY THIS, BUT YOU DO NOT FUCK WITH A NIGGAS WEED,MONEY,OR HIS FAMILY!!!


That goes without saying..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Yea I just stuck with the homemade wine..


Deuce is BIGGER THAN ANYTHING inside the walls!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Update on the BOO
> 
> As expected we're now 5/5 cracked and tails showing.


Looks like I will be a month behind you with boo and the new lime from useful.. I'm excited because this will be my first serious attempt.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 25, 2019)

Saraquil was big too.. Folks trade for food.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Has anyone tried 13hrs off 11hrs on? I've been doing it most runs.. At the very least I get an extra night every 12 days.. lol I wonder if it brings out different traits of the plants..


I've heard that it makes the plant put out more thc... Don't know if it's true, you know,heard it through the weedvine...


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 25, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> So I saw your post that said you don’t usually let them get this big, but I’m curious how long these were actually in veg. Asking so I don’t make that mistake in my tent.


Actual veg time was 12 weeks. From weeks 2 through 9, the plants were only watered once every other day or every 3rd day. Which is not good when you're in coco. My goal was just to keep them alive until I was somewhat mobile again.


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 25, 2019)

Blackened oranges after defoliation, top and lst. 5 gallon smart pot with coco/perlite/verm


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 25, 2019)

DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got some catching up to do I see...........lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Young Guns is where he got it from...


That's where Warren G sampled it from, lol. Oh the 90s


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 25, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Actual veg time was 12 weeks. From weeks 2 through 9, the plants were only watered once every other day or every 3rd day. Which is not good when you're in coco. My goal was just to keep them alive until I was somewhat mobile again.


Been through this very scenario myself.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 26, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Has anyone tried 13hrs off 11hrs on? I've been doing it most runs.. At the very least I get an extra night every 12 days.. lol I wonder if it brings out different traits of the plants..


DJ Short thinks it brings out more phenotypes... I didn't see that, but he's grow way, way more plants than I have!

Now I've run 10/14 for the past few years, and still see no yield difference between that and 12/12.


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 26, 2019)

We have lift off 

BOO

3/5 showing so far. I'll give them another day or two and then I'll be moving them to the aero veg box


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 26, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Actual veg time was 12 weeks. From weeks 2 through 9, the plants were only watered once every other day or every 3rd day. Which is not good when you're in coco. My goal was just to keep them alive until I was somewhat mobile again.


Hope you get mobile soon.. If it flowers it's a success.. There's always next time.. Lord willing.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 26, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> DJ Short thinks it brings out more phenotypes... I didn't see that, but he's grow way, way more plants than I have!
> 
> Now I've run 10/14 for the past few years, and still see no yield difference between that and 12/12.


What about time wise? Finish sooner? Even a day or two adds up.. Because I'm not going anywhere..


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 26, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Hope you get mobile soon.. If it flowers it's a success.. There's always next time.. Lord willing.


Thanks. I'm good now though. Had I known it was going to take 8 weeks to heal, I probably would have gave the plants away and started over later.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got some catching up to do I see...........lol.


Wyb??? Was starting to get worried...


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've heard that it makes the plant put out more thc... Don't know if it's true, you know,heard it through the weedvine...


I switched to 11/13 about a year ago and I really like it. If for nothing else than to save 1 hour of electricity per day per light


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 27, 2019)

This will be my third year running 11/13 for flowering. The only difference I have noticed is on my power bill.
To keep it Useful seeds and get this thread back on the first page here are the GG#4 s1's 

They are all showing trichs already


Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 27, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Sweet! Is Respect the same person who gave us the Respect OG?


No, this is a personal friend of mine for many years.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wyb??? Was starting to get worried...


Just been busy, and sometimes when I want to come on, my crappy satellite internet doesn't play nicely.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 27, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> What about time wise? Finish sooner? Even a day or two adds up.. Because I'm not going anywhere..


If you're not going anywhere, where's the care? LOL!

TBH, I haven't noticed, so it must be pretty much the same!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Nov 27, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> If you're not going anywhere, where's the care? LOL!
> 
> TBH, I haven't noticed, so it must be pretty much the same!


I'm also planning on sleeping for 30 min every two hours.. And make my one floor home 4 floors with levels but no furniture.. lol


----------



## pthobson (Nov 27, 2019)

Blackjack x Banana OG 
#1 greater node spacing, lankier
#2 and #3 looking very similar, tighter node spacing, both shorter than #1


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bag of Oranges

Germinated on 24th, into Rapid rooters on 25th and this is what i came home to today.

Aero system is almost built, this is gonna be a fun run i think


----------



## klx (Nov 27, 2019)

GG4 S1 dried and trimmed. Great yield of gassy golf balls.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 27, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Bag of Oranges
> 
> Germinated on 24th, into Rapid rooters on 25th and this is what i came home to today.
> 
> Aero system is almost built, this is gonna be a fun run i think


SWEET!!!!!! I want to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, I have a lot to be thankful for, everyone in this thread is included, your support is overwhelming and heartfelt. I have big plans for us in 2020, stay tuned. 

Bunch of folks have been askin about banana, spoiler alert, I am workin on a Banana OG bx, they will be regs. They will be Banana OG x Bruce Banner #3 x Banana OG.


----------



## pthobson (Nov 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!!!!! I want to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, I have a lot to be thankful for, everyone in this thread is included, your support is overwhelming and heartfelt. I have big plans for us in 2020, stay tuned.
> 
> Bunch of folks have been askin about banana, spoiler alert, I am workin on a Banana OG bx, they will be regs. They will be Banana OG x Bruce Banner #3 x Banana OG.


Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## blowerme (Nov 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET!!!!!! I want to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, I have a lot to be thankful for, everyone in this thread is included, your support is overwhelming and heartfelt. I have big plans for us in 2020, stay tuned.
> 
> Bunch of folks have been askin about banana, spoiler alert, I am workin on a Banana OG bx, they will be regs. They will be Banana OG x Bruce Banner #3 x Banana OG.


I'm one that's been waiting! You made my night!


----------



## blowerme (Nov 27, 2019)

And happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 27, 2019)

blowerme said:


> I'm one that's been waiting! You made my night!


Cool deal !!! Also I have another preservation project in the works. I'm workin on another batch of Chocolate Trip f4 because folks have been blowin me up in PM messages.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 27, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No, this is a personal friend of mine for many years.


 Oh cool I was wondering where these Agent Orange x Goji OG freebies came from I'm running now


----------



## blowerme (Nov 27, 2019)

Chocolate trip f4 will be nice too. I just turned one chem cookie trip to 12/12 on monday. Its growing tall. 2 others still in veg. They on shorter side. All planted same time


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!

Those projects are right up my alley Useful! I’m super stoked for the coming year! It’s going to be a great year, I can feel it coming!!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all useful friends family and Farmers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Nov 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> No, this is a personal friend of mine for many years.


Groovy! That is good enough for me, I got a few nickles set aside for the drop.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm thankful for y'all, especially those that post all the pretty pics when some of aren't always able to share.


----------



## Gingeroot (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Turkey Day fam! Bout to get those munchies going with a 8 1/2 week CD sampling!


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 28, 2019)

happy Thanksgiving riu family week 6 day 1 half way there


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 28, 2019)

well I'm gonna give DCSE a shot and picked up 3 of useful varietals, blackened oranges will probably be up next.


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving indeed. Just picked up my own Bag of Oranges at 15% off. Thanks !!


----------



## DankDonut (Nov 29, 2019)

@Gingeroot Sweet! I've got 4 in veg. About as far along as @inDC4now 's OC CDs. I should get cracking they are loving life but I do need to feed them more and water them! Ill try and upload a pic today or tomorrow. Can't sleep. Even though had a lot of driving yesterday. Hah Hope everyone is well fed and satiated by the end of the weekend! Just like our plants right  Oh yeah how's the smoke report on that @Gingeroot ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Hope you all had a great day yesterday!!! Me on the other hand??? Spent the last 48 hours trying to get ANOTHER driver that i replaced after the first one was stolen from the front porch to work... NOTHING!!! IM DONE WITH DIY!!! EVERY TIME I've ordered a driver something goes wrong... Im really tired of talking about it,but I'm looking at these lights leaning against the wall and it pisses me off!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Sorry Frank, seems like some bad luck here bud. They say everything happens for a reason, makes you wonder what the reason is sometimes though huh?!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 29, 2019)

had a close friend over for fried chicken, dirty rice, potato salad and garlic biscuits last night, we got real tuned up. when he left went downstairs to play in the garden, I guess everything that needed it got new shoes last night LOL. also hit the Chocolate Diesel x Fire cookes (@Useful Seeds any names for this one? i got so many strains now that are just the parents names) with some Dank Sinatra pollen from the 2 males I had. 2 studs is better than one. 

really giving everything it needs to finish up, then in a couple weeks ill have the chocolate fire x HAOGSSDD seeds, and some others as well. looking forward to sharing.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hope you all had a great day yesterday!!! Me on the other hand??? Spent the last 48 hours trying to get ANOTHER driver that i replaced after the first one was stolen from the front porch to work... NOTHING!!! IM DONE WITH DIY!!! EVERY TIME I've ordered a driver something goes wrong... Im really tired of talking about it,but I'm looking at these lights leaning against the wall and it pisses me off!!!





Frank Nitty said:


> Hope you all had a great day yesterday!!! Me on the other hand??? Spent the last 48 hours trying to get ANOTHER driver that i replaced after the first one was stolen from the front porch to work... NOTHING!!! IM DONE WITH DIY!!! EVERY TIME I've ordered a driver something goes wrong... Im really tired of talking about it,but I'm looking at these lights leaning against the wall and it pisses me off!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Somewhere in your neighborhood there is a dumbass kid either trying to figure out what it is they stole from you or trying to figure out their new grow idea OR trying to figure out how to rob your grow now. I’d be putting up security cameras and taking target practice in the front yard. Stay frosty!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Somewhere in your neighborhood there is a dumbass kid either trying to figure out what it is they stole from you or trying to figure out their new grow idea OR trying to figure out how to rob your grow now. I’d be putting up security cameras and taking target practice in the front yard. Stay frosty!


Trust me, steps have and are being made to make sure that nothing can happen in this crib... I'm chilling... I don't leave the house much anymore since I started to grow here...


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 29, 2019)

Sorry for your loss @Frank Nitty -- I hope you regroup and jump back in; love following your posts, DIY and all. Perhaps, moving forward, you take this step: 



It is a bit expensive, over $100 and a bit sophisticated, in that you need to know a package is coming and set everything up. Another option is two or more simple boxes with simple locks. The first to deliver goes into a box, then they hopefully they close your lid and snap the lock shut. If another delivery comes the same day from another carrier they use your second simple box and snap the lock shut.

You could add notes about his during the order/shipping processes, and even on your locker boxes like this image:


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Amazing how stupid people get around the holidays.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Amazing how stupid people get around the holidays.


Over here it's like that EVERYDAY!!! Meth and heroin is BAD round here!!! Shit is probably sitting in a pawn shop somewhere...


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Somewhere in your neighborhood there is a dumbass kid either trying to figure out what it is they stole from you or trying to figure out their new grow idea OR trying to figure out how to rob your grow now. I’d be putting up security cameras and taking target practice in the front yard. Stay frosty!


Lol , probably thought it was some kind of car audio equipment.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Over here it's like that EVERYDAY!!! Meth and heroin is BAD round here!!! Shit is probably sitting in a pawn shop somewhere...


Keep your head up frankie. Also keep in mind that they probably found out what it is used for thanks to a simple google search. Not trying to be debbie downer but I would consider your grow spot burnt. There is at least one low life who now knows.

Cheers


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Keep your head up frankie. Also keep in mind that they probably found out what it is used for thanks to a simple google search. Not trying to be debbie downer but I would consider your grow spot burnt. There is at least one low life who now knows.
> 
> Cheers


That's a good point. Unless they're like some of the crack/meth heads around here who would try to pawn it or trade it off without knowing what the hell they got. Of course most of the crack heads around here can't google nothing because they done traded off there phone for a fix! Lol but that's something to consider they may be debating on how to rob your crop @Frank Nitty better stay on your toes.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Lol , probably thought it was some kind of car audio equipment.


Shit was heavy and they probably thought they had some good stuff!!!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shit was heavy and they probably thought they had some good stuff!!!


Yeah! Thing is he probably let it go for nothing. Somebody probably got a helluva deal!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

This is fucking up my Useful run!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Yeah! Thing is he probably let it go for nothing. Somebody probably got a helluva deal!


Right


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> That's a good point. Unless they're like some of the crack/meth heads around here who would try to pawn it or trade it off without knowing what the hell they got. Of course most of the crack heads around here can't google nothing because they done traded off there phone for a fix! Lol but that's something to consider they may be debating on how to rob your crop @Frank Nitty better stay on your toes.


Walmart has a set of 2 cameras for 40$ that records video and sends instant pictures to your phone


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Walmart has a set of 2 cameras for 40$ that records video and sends instant pictures to your phone


Need to get that... Already have two,just none pointed towards the front porch...


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Need to get that... Already have two,just none pointed towards the front porch...


Even if it's too late to do anything it still lets you know whos gonna get a big dose of karma if there's anything i personally can't stand it's for a thief to take what ive worked really hard for if you are close to me you are more than welcome to borrow a light or two


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4428757


Mouser said the new driver is on the way


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone roughly know the penalty in bad states with a handful of plants? 100% time, or with lawyer probation etc? Worrying a lot at home. Wondering how many plants to reduce to to not get in too much trouble worst case scenario.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone roughly know the penalty in bad states with a handful of plants? 100% time, or with lawyer probation etc? Worrying a lot at home. Wondering how many plants to reduce to to not get in too much trouble worst case scenario.....


Growing itself wont be the worst case, intent to distribute or actual distribution is where shit is harder to get leniency. Best not to have scales, baggies, weed separated into 1/8ths or whatever and make sure phone never has pics in it and shit, just in case you get pulled over on some bullshit.

That being said anything over 4 plants and your lawyer will have to work harder, I would assume. Also depends which jurisdiction you're in and how uptight they are. Just make sure odor isn't an issue, nor are loud exhaust fans, dont throw grow stuff in garbage cuz cops will go right to garbage 1st thing and keep a "clean appearance" ie cut hair, clean face pants pulled up etc. 

I know it might sound wonky but my decision to rock a clean appearance gave me the benefit of a doubt many times and kept me out of jail at least once or twice.

Hope things are good man.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone roughly know the penalty in bad states with a handful of plants? 100% time, or with lawyer probation etc? Worrying a lot at home. Wondering how many plants to reduce to to not get in too much trouble worst case scenario.....


I'm in one o dem bad states. Got busted on my first outdoor grow 47 years ago. Made me out to be Charlie Manson, and all it took was money to walk. I was lucky I had it. Lesson learned, doode, the best defense is a good offense... if you are seriously worried, either stop, or talk to a lawyer. If you're not seriously worried, listen to all the advice about stealth growing, and then try to prepare for the random shit.

More to your question, where I am, if you're growing where you live, and you own it, you won't anymore, among other things.

If I ever feel something I'm doing is not in my best welfare's interest, I try to change it. Trust your gut!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Go to the norml website for laws regarding your state.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 29, 2019)

so that blueberry n chocolate, just how blueberry do some end up being?


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 29, 2019)

First run of Blueberries & Chocolate, loving what I see so far! They’re the 4 plants top and middle of left pot.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 29, 2019)

OCxCD and a bottle of my uncles homebrew I’ve been camping on.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like a great end to the day man!


----------



## DocofRock (Nov 30, 2019)

Here’s a pic of the jungle at 6 weeks from seed. The one in the middle is Useful’s Chocolate Diesel. Just got a foliar preventative neem/soap treatment.


----------



## blowerme (Nov 30, 2019)

Put another cct to 12/12 last night. 2 out of 3 are showing female. Dank sinatra and one more cct still in veg not showing yet


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 30, 2019)

oh my god I had a nightmare last night about an insect infestation in the flower tent. it was horrible.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 30, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh my god I had a nightmare last night about an insect infestation in the flower tent. it was horrible.


That's odd. The rest of us had nice dreams about being insects and chowing down and getting high as hell on these plants in this really bright room.


----------



## drock (Nov 30, 2019)

Chem Cookie Trip after a watering



BOO loaded up



The Jungle


----------



## 1ManGrow (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks @Useful Seeds for your hard work. Just picked up 3 more packs of your Lucky Lime F2. Now patiently waiting for your other crosses to drop.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 1, 2019)

Bag of oranges

They endured 24+ hours of darkness from power outage, I had to pull them from the aero setup and toss them into cups of coco/perilite. 1 of 5 didn't survive the ordeal. 

I'll grow them out, pick the best of the bunch and start taking clones for the aero setup.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Dec 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4428757


This is the type of Jynx I spoke about a little bit ago.. If your like me you don't mean it.. You will try and try untill you get it setup the way you want it.. And all this adversity only makes your determination more concrete.. You just need to give it a bit cause your still hot about the Jesus's..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Dec 1, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Even if it's too late to do anything it still lets you know whos gonna get a big dose of karma if there's anything i personally can't stand it's for a thief to take what ive worked really hard for if you are close to me you are more than welcome to borrow a light or two


I'm telling you.. If we look out for each other there's nothing our rollitup.org family can't do.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 1, 2019)

GG#4 x CD 19 days from flip... this is the 3rd Useful strain I've run, and they all grow into round mounds, I love it!


----------



## blowerme (Dec 1, 2019)

Both these are cct, does anyone know which pheno is which? Same age grown side by side. Both female.


----------



## herbfanatic (Dec 1, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> OCxCD and a bottle of my uncles homebrew I’ve been camping on.


Looking delicious man! How far along are they in 12/12? My OCxCD are purpling up nicely and look really similar to yours.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 1, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Both these are cct, does anyone know which pheno is which? Same age grown side by side. Both female.View attachment 4430135


here is one of my cct one week from sprout lol so im watching yours closely


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 1, 2019)

im worried about this bb&o it still hasn't gotten it's second leaves


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 1, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4430152im worried about this bb&o it still hasn't gotten it's second leaves


compared to this one


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 1, 2019)

Update on my two OCxCD plants, this is them at day 22. Almost ready to have their heads cut off. Check out them 7-pointers! 

#2 has been a beast since about day 10, they’ve both been growing like crazy but GD! Def gonna keep some cuts off of #2!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 2, 2019)

Flipped to 12/12 on 11/30 - here’s a pic day 1 after flip after getting a nice AACT foliar.

Useful’s chocolate diesel looks amazing, per usual with Useful’s genetics. Can’t wait for my next one, gonna do a DDS and maybe ‘91 Oranges.


----------



## skippy1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cut down the rest of the bananas and oranges and found this.
It was in the back of the tent and I missed it. 
I have only seen bananas grow out of buds late in flower, I think this cluster pollinated my tent. Ak-48 has seeds and a few bananas and oranges do too.
Sad sad but the smoke is excellent!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> This is the type of Jynx I spoke about a little bit ago.. If your like me you don't mean it.. You will try and try untill you get it setup the way you want it.. And all this adversity only makes your determination more concrete.. You just need to give it a bit cause your still hot about the Jesus's..


I'm just waiting for the drivers to get here... I'm not quitting anything... Yeah, I was pissed at that time, but I'm cool now...


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm just waiting for the drivers to get here... I'm not quitting anything... Yeah, I was pissed at that time, but I'm cool now...


Good to hear, Don't let the fuckers get you down.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Good to hear, Don't let the fuckers get you down.


Only SUCKERS quit and I ain't never been one of those!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

As I was saying...


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 2, 2019)

Little update. Got home and plants looked a little “eh”, and I noticed one of the back plants had a few leaves/smaller branches wilted. Picked up the pot, and it was dry sure enough. I watered like 3 days ago, but I’m wondering now if I’m under watering chronically. Anyway, gave all the pots a watering until I started getting some runoff — took 3 gallons between the 5 plants.

I am in 12/12 now, 3rd day or so. I just decreased the height of my lights from about 30 to 24 inches. PPFD in dead center was around 920 (saw 1050 ppm display for a brief second). Anyway, I’m really nervous having these lights that low, and I just wanted to get some reassurance. For the record, I am running 4x QB 288 Rspec boards on 2 HLG 2100 amp drivers. Really scared the plants will get fried. I’m pulling about 533 watts from the wall.
What do you guys think?

Right before lights out. 


Emerson Lights right after QBs off:


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Little update. Got home and plants looked a little “eh”, and I noticed one of the back plants had a few leaves/smaller branches wilted. Picked up the pot, and it was dry sure enough. I watered like 3 days ago, but I’m wondering now if I’m under watering chronically. Anyway, gave all the pots a watering until I started getting some runoff — took 3 gallons between the 5 plants.
> 
> I am in 12/12 now, 3rd day or so. I just decreased the height of my lights from about 30 to 24 inches. PPFD in dead center was around 920 (saw 1050 ppm display for a brief second). Anyway, I’m really nervous having these lights that low, and I just wanted to get some reassurance. For the record, I am running 4x QB 288 Rspec boards on 2 HLG 2100 amp drivers. Really scared the plants will get fried. I’m pulling about 533 watts from the wall.
> What do you guys think?
> ...


You should be fine!
Some plants like the full dry cycle but some don’t like drying down too far. It’s important to “read” your plants. I find that some plants don’t even like cloth pots because they dry out too fast. Others explode in that environment.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 2, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> You should be fine!
> Some plants like the full dry cycle but some don’t like drying down too far. It’s important to “read” your plants. I find that some plants don’t even like cloth pots because they dry out too fast. Others explode in that environment.


Yeah still leaning myself. So you don’t think that (considering the lights I’m using) that “24 above canopy is too close? I’m scared because I’ve never really pushed my plants with light — early on I tried seedlings under these QBs, and even 41” above canopy it blasted them. Granted, those were seedlings


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Yeah still leaning myself. So you don’t think that (considering the lights I’m using) that “24 above canopy is too close? I’m scared because I’ve never really pushed my plants with light — early on I tried seedlings under these QBs, and even 41” above canopy it blasted them. Granted, those were seedlings


Soil,coco,or hydro


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Soil,coco,or hydro


Soil


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Definitely ok, I would watch their response but it should be fine.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 3, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Looking delicious man! How far along are they in 12/12? My OCxCD are purpling up nicely and look really similar to yours.


Lo idk I don’t keep dates. She’ll be ready she’s ready. I’m guessing that photo was around early 8 weeks? 

Anyways, here’s a sample nug I clipped a few days ago, hoping to try it after work today. Mine is purpling up a bit too! Really fading out dark now too, the leaves look pretty.


----------



## herbfanatic (Dec 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lo idk I don’t keep dates. She’ll be ready she’s ready. I’m guessing that photo was around early 8 weeks?
> 
> Anyways, here’s a sample nug I clipped a few days ago, hoping to try it after work today. Mine is purpling up a bit too! Really fading out dark now too, the leaves look pretty.


YUM


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lo idk I don’t keep dates. She’ll be ready she’s ready. I’m guessing that photo was around early 8 weeks?
> 
> Anyways, here’s a sample nug I clipped a few days ago, hoping to try it after work today. Mine is purpling up a bit too! Really fading out dark now too, the leaves look pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4430870View attachment 4430871


Assuming this is a cookie leaner, Pretty plant. Have you got any plants thst lean more towards the CD?


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 3, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Definitely ok, I would watch their response but it should be fine.


Was leery at work today, wondering if I was gonna come home to crispy plants. Luckily you were right - they’re just fine. Here’s a quick update:



I think they may actually be enjoying the additional light. Hope these turn out nice... didn’t put nearly as much time or effort into filling up my space or doing any training this grow. TBH, not trying to crush any efficiency or yield records, just trying to have enough smoke for my wife and I to last til the next one!

Edit: Forgot to mention (since I’m in the Useful Seeds thread after all) that the beautiful, healthy plant smack dab in the middle of the tent is Useful’s Chocolate Diesel. IMO, probably the best looking plant in the tent. Who knows, maybe I’ll do an all Useful grow next go around.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 3, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Assuming this is a cookie leaner, Pretty plant. Have you got any plants thst lean more towards the CD?


Yup I have before


----------



## TevinJonson (Dec 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Was leery at work today, wondering if I was gonna come home to crispy plants. Luckily you were right - they’re just fine. Here’s a quick update:
> 
> View attachment 4431056View attachment 4431057View attachment 4431104View attachment 4431105View attachment 4431106View attachment 4431107
> 
> ...


when i did mine with those qb i had them set from 12" to 16" and they seemed to keep stretching and liked it then for mid to late flower they liked 18". as for the watering i did it every 3 days "watered on the end of the 3rd day" to full saturation thats what i plan on continuing with but take it for a grain of salt im still the FNG


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 4, 2019)

TevinJonson said:


> when i did mine with those qb i had them set from 12" to 16" and they seemed to keep stretching and liked it then for mid to late flower they liked 18". as for the watering i did it every 3 days "watered on the end of the 3rd day" to full saturation thats what i plan on continuing with but take it for a grain of salt im still the FNG


I’m blasting down like 1050 ppfd in the center of the tent at 24” with no CO2. I feel like if I lowered them to 12” they would just fry. Shits are strong


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 4, 2019)

Just another update for you all. Nothing huge going on, just rocking along since the flip on 11/30. Trying to keep the Peyote WiFi in the front right corner somewhat controlled, as it seems to want to stretch like mad. Otherwise, probably gonna get a watering tomorrow morning.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 4, 2019)

Day 6 BOO

We have 4 coming along nicely.


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 4, 2019)

Trying to decide on two useful seeds
Bag of oranges
Orange cookie x choc D
If any one has smoked them can I get a review. How was high, taste, the grow ex. Any help would be much appreciated
Also when will the Tranquil Chocolate drop that bud looks good


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello to all, just want to drop a line to let ya all know that all is well, just been CRAZY busy, and not just busy with garden stuff......lol. I am workin on a personal project that has nothing to do with Useful Seeds...family stuff. And I gotta say, I am worn out and tired every day lately...you folks get it. I will probably fill ya all in on this project at some point, just can't at the moment, family is watching..........lol. 

Just know that I appreciate all of you.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 4, 2019)

Appalachian oranges a little thirsty


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

Just went back through 150 pages , looking for any and all info regarding BOO grows.

Wondering if any of you bros who have grown it wanted to offer up your experiences.? 

Did you top or train them?
Ppm range for feeding? heavy or light feeders?
what was stretch like?
Any of you measuring light/canopy readings?

Basically anything you guys remember about the strain that would feel would be helpful for the next guy(me)

Thanks bros

@HydroRed 
@MIRedBuds 
@FlakeyFoont 
@rkymtnman 
@TWest65 
@THT 
@Useful Seeds 

@anyone else i missed that have grown it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Did you top or train them?


never


diggs99 said:


> Ppm range for feeding? heavy or light feeders?


net EC about 0.5


diggs99 said:


> what was stretch like?


none


diggs99 said:


> Any of you measuring light/canopy readings?


no. i drive my 4K QB softly. no heatsinks needed.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> never
> 
> net EC about 0.5
> 
> ...


Legit , thanks bud. Just trying to get an idea of what to expect, what they like and dont like etc...Theres lots of pics looking like fire throughout the thread, but not a ton of info on the growing of it, so i appreciate the response.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2019)

and heavy Epsom at the end really brought out the citrus smells. very frosty too.

@diggs99 easy to grow i thought.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> and heavy Epsom at the end really brought out the citrus smells. very frosty too.
> 
> @diggs99 easy to grow i thought.


Thats good to hear, from what ive seen from all you guys who grew it out, i expect the finished product to be primo.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2019)

@diggs99 
*Did you top or train them?* -The ones I grew were left alone. Decent side branching even when completely untouched.

*Ppm range for feeding? heavy or light feeders? -*I usually keep around the 600-700 ppm mark max for _most_ strains. I grew 4 BOO in one flood tray with all the same feed and they all accepted the feed with no issues. No "picky" plants from what I remember.

*what was stretch like? *- I flowered them off pretty early, but dont remember experiencing much stretch at all. A great strain for indoor growers or those with height restrictions.

*Any of you measuring light/canopy readings? *Sorry, no experience with light readings but they grew wonderful and expressed 2 different phenos under 400W of COB LED's in a 3'x3'ish size space.


One pheno was what I call the "Green Pheno" which was insane orange terps. The other which I call the "Black Pheno" was still very orange smelling but didnt seem as overwhelmingly orange as the "green pheno". Pretty sure they were all done in under 60 days too. A great strain I'll definitely be revisiting at some point.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @diggs99
> *Did you top or train them?* -The ones I grew were left alone. Decent side branching even when completely untouched.
> 
> *Ppm range for feeding? heavy or light feeders? -*I usually keep around the 600-700 ppm mark max for _most_ strains. I grew 4 BOO in one flood tray with all the same feed and they all accepted the feed with no issues. No "picky" plants from what I remember.
> ...


Thank you very much HR, i was hoping you were around to give your take. Mad respect bro.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 5, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> Trying to decide on two useful seeds
> Bag of oranges
> Orange cookie x choc D
> If any one has smoked them can I get a review. How was high, taste, the grow ex. Any help would be much appreciated
> Also when will the Tranquil Chocolate drop that bud looks good


Yeha was hoping he'd do the drop around blackfriday. Bad thing is now I'm broke as fuq.


----------



## herbfanatic (Dec 5, 2019)

OCxCD with a ladybug friend at day 52 12/12. Stoked for these last couple weeks for them to fatten up.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 5, 2019)

May not be able to tell, but I defoliated a TON today. Plus gave a nice foliar of AgSil, Epsom, Kelp, and Yucca. Probably my last foliar for the grow.




Plus... my “extracurricular” activity:


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> May not be able to tell, but I defoliated a TON today. Plus gave a nice foliar of AgSil, Epsom, Kelp, and Yucca. Probably my last foliar for the grow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432139View attachment 4432140
> ...


What strain(s) you growing there Doc? They are looking so happy and healthy bud, nice job.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Just went back through 150 pages , looking for any and all info regarding BOO grows.
> 
> Wondering if any of you bros who have grown it wanted to offer up your experiences.?
> I've only grown the one.
> ...


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> What strain(s) you growing there Doc? They are looking so happy and healthy bud, nice job.


Thanks my man. I have Seedman’s Cheese (top right, bottom left), Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi (top left, bottom right), and Useful’s Chocolate Diesel (center). Just about 6 days from flip to 12/12. Having decent success at evening out the canopy considering I’ve been super lazy this grow.

BTW, I was looking back to my first grow and saw a few of your pics diggs. Looks like you have a KILLER setup. Nice looking plants yourself.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

@FlakeyFoont

No doubt, but its also definitely nice to see/hear from you guys who have, get a general guideline on the strain, not much info out there on the BOO ,with it being a newer creation by useful, thats expected. Thanks man, appreciate the response.

Heres my BOO at 7 days from sprout


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Thanks my man. I have Seedman’s Cheese (top right, bottom left), Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi (top left, bottom right), and Useful’s Chocolate Diesel (center). Just about 6 days from flip to 12/12. Having decent success at evening out the canopy considering I’ve been super lazy this grow.
> 
> BTW, I was looking back to my first grow and saw a few of your pics diggs. Looks like you have a KILLER setup. Nice looking plants yourself.


Thanks bud, its a work in progress, but its been nice. Ill be keeping an eye out for your updates, def interested in seeing that Choc D flower.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Thanks bud, its a work in progress, but its been nice. Ill be keeping an eye out for your updates, def interested in seeing that Choc D flower.


For sure dude. I’ve been happy with my other Useful strains for sure. This CD looks pretty happy. Useful strains always turn out healthy for me. What do you have in your garden now?


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> For sure dude. I’ve been happy with my other Useful strains for sure. This CD looks pretty happy. Useful strains always turn out healthy for me. What do you have in your garden now?


I just chopped my most recent crop a few days ago ( wedding cake and gorilla zkittlez)

I have BOO in solo cups , 7 days from sprout at the moment. 

Ya that Choc D looks very happy


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 5, 2019)

anybody know how the high is to boo?


----------



## pthobson (Dec 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> @FlakeyFoont
> 
> No doubt, but its also definitely nice to see/hear from you guys who have, get a general guideline on the strain, not much info out there on the BOO ,with it being a newer creation by useful, thats expected. Thanks man, appreciate the response.
> 
> Heres my BOO at 7 days from sprout


You goin soil this run diggs?


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

pthobson said:


> You goin soil this run diggs?


No, still in coco/perilite

I built an aero system to use this run but after the seeds sprouted we lost power for 24+ hours and i pulled them from the cloner and tossed them in solo cups of coco. Ill grow them out in the coco, pick the best pheno and take clones for the aero system.

Doubt ill ever go back to soil to be honest, ive loved growing in coco, the plants glow lol


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Dec 6, 2019)

Useful for pres 2020.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> No, still in coco/perilite
> 
> I built an aero system to use this run but after the seeds sprouted we lost power for 24+ hours and i pulled them from the cloner and tossed them in solo cups of coco. Ill grow them out in the coco, pick the best pheno and take clones for the aero system.
> 
> Doubt ill ever go back to soil to be honest, ive loved growing in coco, the plants glow lol


Where I live at now we have lost power more in these 4yrs than the rest of my life.. 40yrs.. U don't live in Florida do u ?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> @FlakeyFoont
> 
> No doubt, but its also definitely nice to see/hear from you guys who have, get a general guideline on the strain, not much info out there on the BOO ,with it being a newer creation by useful, thats expected. Thanks man, appreciate the response.
> 
> Heres my BOO at 7 days from sprout


It would be stupid to not ask these questions.. The good thing is pretty much everybody here would bend over backwords to help out.. And that speaks volumes about the overall character of riu and this useful thread. I've seen a little bit of hostility but it's minor.. I mean it is the internet.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 6, 2019)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Where I live at now we have lost power more in these 4yrs than the rest of my life.. 40yrs.. U don't live in Florida do u ?



Nah, im on the east coast of Canada. We dont normally lose power but when we do, its usually bad and takes a bit before its restored.

I have a generator to run my lights, just bought a UPS to backup my pumps. Should be fine moving forward.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 6, 2019)

Just a little update. Moving right along after a pretty good defoliation. About a week since transition to 12/12.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Nah, im on the east coast of Canada. We dont normally lose power but when we do, its usually bad and takes a bit before its restored.
> 
> I have a generator to run my lights, just bought a UPS to backup my pumps. Should be fine moving forward.


Nice to know diggs, I'm from the east coast too.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Just went back through 150 pages , looking for any and all info regarding BOO grows.
> 
> Wondering if any of you bros who have grown it wanted to offer up your experiences.?
> 
> ...


So far, all of Useful's strains have been super easy to grow. No drama queens. I usually LST, but didn't LST or top either of the Boo's I ran. There wasn't much stretch, maybe 25%. Normal feeder. They were in a 4x4 area under 4 QB288s and 2 QB96s. 

The only thing I'll change next time I run them, is to use 3 gal pots instead of 2 gal.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 6, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> So far, all of Useful's strains have been super easy to grow. No drama queens. I usually LST, but didn't LST or top either of the Boo's I ran. There wasn't much stretch, maybe 25%. Normal feeder. They were in a 4x4 area under 4 QB288s and 2 QB96s.
> 
> The only thing I'll change next time I run them, is to use 3 gal pots instead of 2 gal.


Thanks bud, it seems a general consensus, like most other useful strains, BOO seems on the easier side to grow and isn't too finicky. I know my babies are looking vigourous growth, I look forward to seeing what they can do. I'm planning a long veg over winter, so they gonna be monsters.

Thanks


----------



## pthobson (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Thanks bud, it seems a general consensus, like most other useful strains, BOO seems on the easier side to grow and isn't too finicky. I know my babies are looking vigourous growth, I look forward to seeing what they can do. I'm planning a long veg over winter, so they gonna be monsters.
> 
> Thanks


What all gear you have from useful now Diggs?


----------



## pthobson (Dec 6, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just a little update. Moving right along after a pretty good defoliation. About a week since transition to 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 4432469View attachment 4432470View attachment 4432471


Nice to see you back in here posting Doc. Killin it man


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 6, 2019)

pthobson said:


> What all gear you have from useful now Diggs?


BOO
Choc sunset

Also got 2 packs of the dank Sinatra regs.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> BOO
> Choc sunset
> 
> Also got 2 packs of the dank Sinatra regs.


you anywhere near the TRailer Park Boys in Halifax? i friggin love that show when i'm baked as hell late nites.


----------



## pthobson (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> BOO
> Choc sunset
> 
> Also got 2 packs of the dank Sinatra regs.


I’m sitting on two packs of the dank Sinatra as well. Just waiting for some progress where I’m located so I can do what I’m really wanting to. 
Have some serious plans for the Apollo 11 F4 select


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 6, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> you anywhere near the TRailer Park Boys in Halifax? i friggin love that show when i'm baked as hell late nites.


Haha ya not real far. 6-8 hour drive , 45 min plane ride lol

I'm sitting here right now, baked , watching the newest season on Netflix lol


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 6, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’m sitting on two packs of the dank Sinatra as well. Just waiting for some progress where I’m located so I can do what I’m really wanting to.
> Have some serious plans for the Apollo 11 F4 select


Ya I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with that apollo bud. I'll def be following along with you there.

One day soon ima pop the dank Sinatras and see what's what


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Haha ya not real far. 6-8 hour drive , 45 min plane ride lol
> 
> I'm sitting here right now, baked , watching the newest season on Netflix lol


hahaha. great minds think alike!


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 6, 2019)

got my beans today from DCSE, will be a few months while I wait for the current girls and redesign the room a bit then looking forward to a run with blackened oranges and c99.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 6, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Nice to see you back in here posting Doc. Killin it man


Likewise! I see there’s still a lot of Useful vets hanging around. Always in good company here


----------



## blowerme (Dec 6, 2019)

2 cct's in the back just coming right along.


2 d sinatras up front


The leaves on this one ds are crazy big. My hand is under there. That middle leaflet is 2in wide


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 7, 2019)

Blue Dream x CD - day 27 or 28


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 7, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Blue Dream x CD - day 27 or 28
> View attachment 4432738
> View attachment 4432739
> View attachment 4432740
> View attachment 4432741


Tall ladies!!!


----------



## Bodean (Dec 7, 2019)

Jungle chocolate end of week 5 from flip.
#1 smells like a pine forest. 

#2 I call the noxzema cut. Smells just like it. If your grandma or great aunts used it, you'll remember that smell.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 7, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Jungle chocolate end of week 5 from flip.
> #1 smells like a pine forest. View attachment 4432934View attachment 4432935
> 
> #2 I call the noxzema cut. Smells just like it. If your grandma or great aunts used it, you'll remember that smell.
> View attachment 4432936View attachment 4432937


I like #2 by looks-noxzema cut diggin that nickname too bud-i remember that smell & the smell of grandma's fresh perm from the beauty salon


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 7, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I’m sitting on two packs of the dank Sinatra as well. Just waiting for some progress where I’m located so I can do what I’m really wanting to.
> Have some serious plans for the Apollo 11 F4 select


@reallybigjesusfreak killed it with the A-11 f4 !!! I'm lookin forward to you runnin em.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Just went back through 150 pages , looking for any and all info regarding BOO grows.
> 
> Wondering if any of you bros who have grown it wanted to offer up your experiences.?
> 
> ...


I topped once and then lst in a 7 gallon fabric pots 1 week before flip and had a 2x stretch very good bud the orange peel pheno is my favorite


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 8, 2019)

Any updates on the Tranquil and Black Lime @Useful Seeds? Also, is the Sunny Diesel (SSDD x Chocolate D)? Hope all is well and cant wait for the drop brosky!


----------



## mindriot (Dec 8, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Any updates on the Tranquil and Black Lime @Useful Seeds? Also, is the Sunny Diesel (SSDD x Chocolate D)? Hope all is well and cant wait for the drop brosky!


Hey I don't mind waiting a bit longer.. I'm still recovering from the Black Friday sales...


----------



## 1ManGrow (Dec 8, 2019)

mindriot said:


> Hey I don't mind waiting a bit longer.. I'm still recovering from the Black Friday sales...


Same here .I already bought 2 packs of Lucky Lime f2 a couple weeks ago then bought 3 more packs @ GLG Friday with the hopes of scoring the 12 packs of Black Triangle f2's. Now waiting for the Black Lime to drop.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 8, 2019)

Here's a '91 Christmas #5 beauty right here at 4.5 weeks loaded up with some f2 baby beans. Thanks @Useful Seeds this is a beauty of a plant.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 8, 2019)

Is there any room left on the BOOwagon?


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bag of oranges
Day 10

Cruising along


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 8, 2019)

The final report on my chocolate diesel x fire cookies. #3 was a full on keeper. Grown outside in 35 gallon of promix. Went 65 days and was very hardy, could hold up her own weight, and was vigorous grower.
For an outdoor grow you don’t always expect to get full on indoor flavors. Usually the Terps are just slightly softer. This lady was hot though. This pheno is a chocolate diesel leaner I believe. 

Her initial smell on chop wasn’t rude or sharp. Just kind of creamy skunk. The month and a half cure is the sweet spot. Now she is full flavor diesel chem and sulfur tire with a grapefruit flavor mixed in. Obviously pretty potent and uplifting. Decent day timer. Can get shit done. But find myself in a good mood to plan and scheme.
Bag appeal is subjective but she stinks right through the bag and I have veteran puffers asking for it specifically. It’s good medicine and people love the buzz.
Popped only 4 seeds. Two male and two female. I culled the smaller male and made f2’s with #3. Will try and make some more f2 with #5 if the pollen is still good. I think she rates a 8.7 out of 10 for me. Once I do a run or two inside she may be higher. As always I find Useful gear a great value and in an endless sea of hype chucks you’ll find some old school flavors and big yielders for dimes on the dollar of these other folks. Get you some!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 9, 2019)

Tester Report

Strain: Tranquil Chocolate

Breeder: Useful 

Flower time: 69 days

Stretch: More than double.

Issues (stress): Heat, heat, and more heat. Took it well for the most part. Was also susceptible to a bit of Powdery Mildew.

Just began using Mega Crop, and these took the brunt of the learning curve.

Medium: Coco

Plant Size: Went into flower at 18” both finished around 40” in a 3 gallon Rootmaker airpot

Yield: TC #1: (Dark Pheno) 5.5 ozs

TC#2: 3 ozs

Aroma: TC #1: Smells dark, sweet coffee/coco, and something very familiar that I can’t pin down!

TC #2: Sweet berry something that is quite delicious.

Flavor: I can’t taste much anymore, way too many cigs early on. But they both taste similar, at least to me. Smooth on the tongue, both inhale and exhale

Effect: Powerful, relaxing for both body and mind. Seem to calm down my dodgy guts. #1 is a bit stronger, bordering on narcotic. 8-8.5/10

Bag Appeal: Great! Buds are tight, but not too tight, if that makes sense

Overall Impression (be honest): It’s good. Everyone that smoked it came back for more. Pretty easy to grow as long as the pH is kept in line.

Keeper?: Don't keep cuts, but will grow it again!

They were both grown at the same time, under the same conditions, and harvested in mid-September. #1 did not need any cold to turn darker.



I am so sorry this took me forever to get up, it’s probably already been released!LOL!

Almost forgot the pics!

TC #1






TC #2






Thanks for the opportunity to play with these, @Useful Seeds. I hope you can put them out, I wanna run them again!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 9, 2019)

Nothing picture-worthy going on in the tent today. Girls got a nice EWC/B.A.F./Malibu top dressing today. They are getting really thirsty, especially under the intense light. Gonna skip pics for now, but thought I’d hook you all up with some pics of my side project.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 10, 2019)

Ancient OG x Tranquil Elephantizer #1 - day 30



#2


#3


Sour Strawberry Gelato #1, #2, #3 - day 30


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 10, 2019)

GG#4 s1's at day 30 from breaking soil. All are showing good trich coverage. Going to top them today so I can take cuts earlier. Ignore the messed up leaves on them. I have been battling aphids and have been spraying them with neem and dish soap every 3 days for a few weeks now. Should have some lady bugs and Aphidoletes to release by Thursday. Hoping they do the trick.


Cheers


----------



## blowerme (Dec 10, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> GG#4 s1's at day 30 from breaking soil. All are showing good trich coverage. Going to top them today so I can take cuts earlier. Ignore the messed up leaves on them. I have been battling aphids and have been spraying them with neem and dish soap every 3 days for a few weeks now. Should have some lady bugs and Aphidoletes to release by Thursday. Hoping they do the trick.
> View attachment 4434581
> 
> Cheers


Man I'm kinda jealous of those... Good luck with the bugs


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Dec 10, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Nothing picture-worthy going on in the tent today. Girls got a nice EWC/B.A.F./Malibu top dressing today. They are getting really thirsty, especially under the intense light. Gonna skip pics for now, but thought I’d hook you all up with some pics of my side project.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434402View attachment 4434403


Fungus?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 10, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Ancient OG x Tranquil Elephantizer #1 - day 30
> View attachment 4434467
> View attachment 4434468
> 
> ...


Looks like some thick stems on those girls. How long were they vegged before the flip? Any particular aromas from these yet?
Looking fantastic BTW!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 10, 2019)

Just a little update for my Useful homies. Things going pretty well so far since flip, though I have been trying to perfect my environment. Looking pretty good today. I definitely could have and could be doing a better job with canopy management and space optimization and efficiency, but truthfully.... eh, just been lazy. Anyway, here’s a pic of the girls.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 10, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Looks like some thick stems on those girls. How long were they vegged before the flip? Any particular aromas from these yet?
> Looking fantastic BTW!


Thanks. They were vegged for 12 weeks. 1 good week, followed by 8 wks of abuse, followed by 3 good weeks, then into flower. It's not a style I recommend. Lol

I do smell a couple different odors. But my sense of smell is muted and those girls are in a room with ECSD, LVTK, Grape Gelee, Heavenly Hashplant, and the Blue Dream x CD, so I can't pinpoint where any of the odors are coming from. I just know I like the smell. I wish they made an air freshener that smelled like that.


----------



## herbfanatic (Dec 10, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just a little update for my Useful homies. Things going pretty well so far since flip, though I have been trying to perfect my environment. Looking pretty good today. I definitely could have and could be doing a better job with canopy management and space optimization and efficiency, but truthfully.... eh, just been lazy. Anyway, here’s a pic of the girls.


Looks great dude! Super healthy and nice structure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Thanks. They were vegged for 12 weeks. 1 good week, followed by 8 wks of abuse, followed by 3 good weeks, then into flower. It's not a style I recommend. Lol
> 
> I do smell a couple different odors. But my sense of smell is muted and those girls are in a room with ECSD, LVTK, Grape Gelee, Heavenly Hashplant, and the Blue Dream x CD, so I can't pinpoint where any of the odors are coming from. I just know I like the smell. I wish they made an air freshener that smelled like that.


Police would go crazy looking for weed in your shit and not being able to find any!!! They would probably beat your ass up for it!!! "Where's the weed you sonovabitch!!!" We know it's in here cause we can smell it!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 11, 2019)

herbfanatic said:


> Looks great dude! Super healthy and nice structure.


Thanks dude. While I’ve been admittedly lazy with my training, I also constantly assess my girls and at the first sign of any unhappiness I address it. I’m definitely in tune with my plants and I definitely try to PREVENT issues wherever possible. Only thing I’ve really experienced thus far is maybe a little bit of mag def — I use RO water and I’m under LEDs, so factors driving transpiration I try to optimize as much as possible. I’ve been mainly sticking to organic, dry amendments (top dressings, mulching, organic additives, and compost teas) through this grow. That said, I did give the girls a solid half-strength dose of the NFTG “sample kit” lineup (which I have been thoroughly impressed with) the other day. Smell is REALLY starting to be prominent. Here’s some pics from this morning and today.

Girls wake up praying every morning, hard. I use an Emerson effect (far red) light from 15 min before lights out to 10 minutes after lights out. This morning:



And this afternoon:



Edit: These gals are 10-11 days since 12/12.

Edit 2: Best pic of the night:


----------



## pthobson (Dec 11, 2019)

Blackjack X Banana OG. Switch flipped


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 12, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Nothing picture-worthy going on in the tent today. Girls got a nice EWC/B.A.F./Malibu top dressing today. They are getting really thirsty, especially under the intense light. Gonna skip pics for now, but thought I’d hook you all up with some pics of my side project.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434402View attachment 4434403


Are those shrooms? If so, how easy or hard is it to get them to grow?


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 12, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Are those shrooms? If so, how easy or hard is it to get them to grow?


Psilocybe Cubensis, to be precise.  IMO, there’s nothing to it. The important part is to ensure sterility of the substrate before and during inoculation. You are inoculating a medium that has the propensity for growing fungi and potentially harmful microbial pathogens — you want to make sure that only the DESIRED fungi is growing in it. This is usually done via pressure cookers on a small scale; then, inoculation is done with sterile technique.

if you are interested in specifics, shoot me a message. For the record, these were only inoculated about 15 days ago. They’ll be ready for birthing and fruiting in probably 8 days. So 23 days (a little over three weeks) until you’re fruiting. From there, you’ll likely be able to fruit your colonized substrate 3-4 times every maybe 5-10 days?

If you just want an idea of what I’m doing, look up PF Tek. Here’s today:

Probably 85% colonized. At 100%, 1 week of consolidation then birthed.


P.S. - This is what healthy psilocybe cubensis mycelium looks like. It’s white and ropey. It will be first evident at the exact place in the medium it inoculated, rapidly colonizing once the mycelium first appears (generally 3-6 days). This is my 4th time cultivating, though this is the first time in about a decade that I’ve revisited it (just cuz my wife wants to try it). PF Tek is easy for cultivating a small to moderate amounts of dried cubes, though there are other methods (similarly equal in level of difficulty or involvement) to cultivate larger amounts. IME, I have no use for a metric shit ton of dried cubes — I don’t sell (anything, ever) and trippin shrooms ain’t something I would do with any regularity. I opted for the smaller, super simple cultivation strategy this time around.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 12, 2019)

I like your explanation of the process. That sounds interesting. I will do a little studying up on it. I've been thinking about trying minidosing for my depression and social anxiety disorder.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 12, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I like your explanation of the process. That sounds interesting. I will do a little studying up on it. I've been thinking about trying minidosing for my depression and social anxiety disorder.


There are some valid studies that have been conducted over the years that look into the potential therapeutic benefit of psilocybin, especially as it relates to depression/anxiety, and interestingly, even for addiction.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Any updates on the Tranquil and Black Lime @Useful Seeds? Also, is the Sunny Diesel (SSDD x Chocolate D)? Hope all is well and cant wait for the drop brosky!


My apologies for being late on a response. The Black Lime f4 is on hold, the germination test was not desirable at this point. I did a test a week ago, I was not happy with the %. Dropped some more today, and will see. I will NOT be shippin em out as of now. 

As far as the Tranquil Chocolate they are fine, I have 30 packs. I also have a lil batch of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel fems, some Sunny Diesel fems, which is Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel, small batch of Double Dipped Strawberries fems.

Again, I know a BUNCH of folks were lookin forward to the Black Lime F4, but I just can't provide em at the moment.

I'm still gonna do the BOGO at JBC though, full packs of 10. Freebie list is as follows

Chocolate Trip x Wolf Pack
Super Lemon Haze x Sour Diesel
Banana OG x I-95
Headbanger #4 x Wolf Pack
Sour Diesel x I-95
Blueberry Hashplant x Agent Orange x Sour Diesel
Lime OG x Sour Diesel
Grape Godhead x Sour Diesel
Bag of Oranges x Jabba's Stash
3 In The Pink x Wolf Pack
Mint Chocolate Chip x Wolf Pack

I really do appreciate all of you and your continued support, I think you all know that but I can't say it enough.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> There are some valid studies that have been conducted over the years that look into the potential therapeutic benefit of psilocybin, especially as it relates to depression/anxiety, and interestingly, even for addiction.


YES, there have actually been extensive studies on this very issue. Microdosing of psilocybin has proven to help folks with many issues. Amazing how natural plants/fungus ect, that are actually beneficial to humanity, are frowned upon by the powers that be???


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Control is tenuous if you think freely!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> YES, there have actually been extensive studies on this very issue. Microdosing of psilocybin has proven to help folks with many issues. Amazing how natural plants/fungus ect, that are actually beneficial to humanity, are frowned upon by the powers that be???


The perversion of our society. This day and age, I wouldn’t be surprised to learn that pharmaceutical mega-corporations lobby against ANYTHING that they couldn’t be entitled to peddle for themselves. Want to do methamphetamine? No problem, I, the pharmaceutical company, will pack it into pill form as Desoxyn and condone it worthy.... so long as I get paid millions of dollars as a drug company exec. Never mind the millions of people imprisoned for non-violent drug offenses.

The only question here is ... who has the right to be your dealer? The street, or the doctor? Let’s let 21st century American capitalism decide!!!! Honestly, what an embarrassment.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 12, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for being late on a response. The Black Lime f4 is on hold, the germination test was not desirable at this point. I did a test a week ago, I was not happy with the %. Dropped some more today, and will see. I will NOT be shippin em out as of now.
> 
> As far as the Tranquil Chocolate they are fine, I have 30 packs. I also have a lil batch of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel fems, some Sunny Diesel fems, which is Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel, small batch of Double Dipped Strawberries fems.
> 
> ...


Hey no need to apologize, thank you for even replying, I appreciate you taking the time! Not to put my nose where it doesnt belong, but whats the germ rate? Do you think its due to thick seed coats or just low vigor? Also, do you plan on making more of the tranquil, 30 packs of that fuego is gonna go fast I bet! Those bogo's look amazing, I cant wait until they drop!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for being late on a response. The Black Lime f4 is on hold, the germination test was not desirable at this point. I did a test a week ago, I was not happy with the %. Dropped some more today, and will see. I will NOT be shippin em out as of now.
> 
> As far as the Tranquil Chocolate they are fine, I have 30 packs. I also have a lil batch of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel fems, some Sunny Diesel fems, which is Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel, small batch of Double Dipped Strawberries fems.
> 
> ...


What is the estimate time frame for that drop? @Useful Seeds


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for being late on a response. The Black Lime f4 is on hold, the germination test was not desirable at this point. I did a test a week ago, I was not happy with the %. Dropped some more today, and will see. I will NOT be shippin em out as of now.
> 
> As far as the Tranquil Chocolate they are fine, I have 30 packs. I also have a lil batch of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel fems, some Sunny Diesel fems, which is Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel, small batch of Double Dipped Strawberries fems.
> 
> ...


Are these freebies fems?


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for being late on a response. The Black Lime f4 is on hold, the germination test was not desirable at this point. I did a test a week ago, I was not happy with the %. Dropped some more today, and will see. I will NOT be shippin em out as of now.
> 
> As far as the Tranquil Chocolate they are fine, I have 30 packs. I also have a lil batch of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel fems, some Sunny Diesel fems, which is Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel, small batch of Double Dipped Strawberries fems.
> 
> ...


 when will they drop
And will it also be at Great Lake genetics besides jbc


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 13, 2019)

Sup everyone. Just another little update for you. Today is I believe day 14 since flip to 12/12. In the last few days, the plants have started to make little budlets. They look to be officially beginning the flowering phase. Everything pretty smooth sailing right now.


The closeup below is Useful’s Chocolate Diesel. It has been an amazing plant to grow, and it’s downright beautiful.


----------



## khaoohs (Dec 13, 2019)

@Useful Seeds, Any word on when the chocolate diesel regs will be available? Thanks for holding back the BLR F4s if they're not up to par. I'm hoping the CD regular is.


----------



## Foulal (Dec 13, 2019)

First picture is chocolate diesel s1
Second picture is gg4 x chocolate diesel
Both are after one month in the jars and looking frosty as ever


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 13, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> YES, there have actually been extensive studies on this very issue. Microdosing of psilocybin has proven to help folks with many issues. Amazing how natural plants/fungus ect, that are actually beneficial to humanity, are frowned upon by the powers that be???


Doing that as we speak. I have bad anxiety. mushrooms > indica dom > anti-depressants > xanax (works well, causes dementia and addictive so I try and stay away. I call it time traveling). That is the order of preference for me. don't microdose too often. I get tons of energy the day off, then anxiety is gone the next day. It does drain you. I normally drink and smoke on top of the micro doses cause it's more fun . It's great medicine compared to the pharmies.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 13, 2019)

Once a week is probably ideal. I'll normally only do friday/saturday. Again, it's tiring as you're brain is basically being google searched by the mushrooms to figure out the universe. You have synapses firing that are normally dormit while you're awake. Fun grateful dead fact I didn't know until recently, Sunshine daydream the song is about the next day after a great acid trip. makes sense. microdosing gives you a lighter version of SSDD.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 13, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Doing that as we speak. I have bad anxiety. mushrooms > indica dom > anti-depressants > xanax (works well, causes dementia and addictive so I try and stay away. I call it time traveling). That is the order of preference for me. don't microdose too often. I get tons of energy the day off, then anxiety is gone the next day. It does drain you. I normally drink and smoke on top of the micro doses cause it's more fun . It's great medicine compared to the pharmies.


From what I've read, you shouldn't be able to perceive the effects when you're microdosing. It sounds more like you were minidosing, which is what I want to try.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 14, 2019)

oh yea, I like both, LOL. I should clarify, I MACRO dosed for a long ass time, I think I hit 50 times before I was 17 (L+mush/booms). Almost 40 now. Full time job, wife, 2 exhausting, amazing ladies (4.5 years old, 7 months). Quit the MACRO back in the early/mid 2000s cause I got burnt out and switched to other things. Revisited later 2013? Tripping face Makes me anxious. I can't do 8 hours of tripping anymore. With that said, PM if you got deems, cause I got dream  and want that 15 minute steam.

*Instructions: (sticky this)
It's a fine line with boomers depending on how often you do them, how well grown, and what kind of fungai they are. Like herb strains, some are more body, visions/eyes, overall potent. here is a good chart:*

*******ALWAYS START AS SMALL AS POSSIBLE. This isn't herb, if you overdo it, you're gonna hallucinate. Not easy to stop. That's my legal disclaimer. I've done everying but DMT and Meth basically. Looking for deems, never meth...I think I did PCP, wasn't my choice, that was crazy. Not a fan.

If it's too intense, I take 0.5.-0.75 xanax. Not recommending xanax (gives you dementia), time travel, etc...As a last resort, I use it as I "landing gear/parachute". Follow the schedule below and see what works for what you can get. I have 1 strains in 2 diff batches. the 2nd batch is way stronger (golden teachers). I have a small batch of penis envy. They're way more visual. START with a tiny dose

Again, each strain/mushroom varies in potency:*

0.05-0.15g - eat that, not late at night as it gives me lots of energy. 2 pots of coffee style, shouldn't see visuals. wake up next morning feeling like a $1 Mill. start super small, the size of an acid hit, work your way up
0.15-0.3g - If they're good and your mood is right, you will have energy and see floors/walls/patterns move. This is my preferred zone. You're brain doesn't go into trip land, but your eyes do. Things moving, but not super intense. Your brain is going nuts. If you have any GOOD IDEAS, WRITE THEM DOWN. If something is funny, sometimes I can't stop laughing. That's the worst side effect  Can be ok, but IF it's in a good situation, you Feel Priceless. ok = $500 Million or Priceless = INFINITY
0.4 - 1.4g - definitely seeing things move, *can be INFINITY x INFINITY amazing or the worst EVER. 70% chance of worse ever. *
*Why the worst ever? Most IMPORTANT part:*
Worst ever: You will get ALL the anxiety of the beginning of the trip, but you don't achieve lift off. I*t's the BAD middle-ground between micro-dosing and just tripping. You would've rather just eaten an 1/8 and tripped balls, then half assed it. Stay away from here*
If you get the INFINITY X INFINITY, you're going to want to do the same dose everyday . Again once, maybe 2 times a week. otherwise, you're not improving things.

IMO, if you're gonna do a G, you might as well do 3-4  . If you want to micro, stay under 0.2-0.5 depending on factors mentioned earlier. Hope this helps


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for being late on a response. The Black Lime f4 is on hold, the germination test was not desirable at this point. I did a test a week ago, I was not happy with the %. Dropped some more today, and will see. I will NOT be shippin em out as of now.
> 
> As far as the Tranquil Chocolate they are fine, I have 30 packs. I also have a lil batch of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel fems, some Sunny Diesel fems, which is Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel, small batch of Double Dipped Strawberries fems.
> 
> ...


can you give us some details on the sour diesel used?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 14, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey no need to apologize, thank you for even replying, I appreciate you taking the time! Not to put my nose where it doesnt belong, but whats the germ rate? Do you think its due to thick seed coats or just low vigor? Also, do you plan on making more of the tranquil, 30 packs of that fuego is gonna go fast I bet! Those bogo's look amazing, I cant wait until they drop!


Right now we are at 50%, they may just need more time in the fridge, I did scuff this last round and am waiting to see what happens. They could just be bad. I will be making more of the Tranquil Chocolate for sure.


hellmutt bones said:


> What is the estimate time frame for that drop? @Useful Seeds


I am hoping for sometime next week, or next weekend.


Rolloff said:


> when will they drop
> And will it also be at Great Lake genetics besides jbc


GLG will be getting some Sunny Diesel fems.


Zipz55 said:


> Are these freebies fems?


The freebies are regs.


khaoohs said:


> @Useful Seeds, Any word on when the chocolate diesel regs will be available? Thanks for holding back the BLR F4s if they're not up to par. I'm hoping the CD regular is.


They were pollinated 2 weeks ago, so it will be a little while.


quiescent said:


> can you give us some details on the sour diesel used?


Came from a Sour Diesel back cross by Dynasty (who used his Huckleberry Diesel with what I presumed to be an ECSD cut). Professor P says this is the cut from when there was only one known as Sour D, if I remember correctly?

Selected by Respect Genetics for stability alone (chosen from 12 males), it was flowered three times and revegged twice as well as exposed to light leaks, no air circulation, feed and water over/unders, etc, etc., with no sign of instability.

All other males in the group didn’t measure up - not even close.

The structure on this male was almost identical to the favorite female of the group that possessed the best buzz and end of joint flavor.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 14, 2019)

Here’s the girls today. Really exploding. Chocolate Diesel looks amazing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

Took a few shots to show the early frost on these GG#4 S1's . It shows in person better then in pictures. Double click on pics to see




Cheers


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 14, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> oh yea, I like both, LOL. I should clarify, I MACRO dosed for a long ass time, I think I hit 50 times before I was 17 (L+mush/booms). Almost 40 now. Full time job, wife, 2 exhausting, amazing ladies (4.5 years old, 7 months). Quit the MACRO back in the early/mid 2000s cause I got burnt out and switched to other things. Revisited later 2013? Tripping face Makes me anxious. I can't do 8 hours of tripping anymore. With that said, PM if you got deems, cause I got dream  and want that 15 minute steam.
> 
> *Instructions: (sticky this)
> It's a fine line with boomers depending on how often you do them, how well grown, and what kind of fungai they are. Like herb strains, some are more body, visions/eyes, overall potent. here is a good chart:*
> ...


Thanks. I am familiar with psychedelics. First recreational drug I ever took was orange sunshine in '70. The dosing info will help when I get to that point.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Here’s the girls today. Really exploding. Chocolate Diesel looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4436921View attachment 4436922


What is the front left and back right? I see some Sativa looking goodness in those leaves  
Actually I am guessing the other 4 are the same strain?

Cheers


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 14, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Thanks. I am familiar with psychedelics. First recreational drug I ever took was orange sunshine in '70. The dosing info will help when I get to that point.


Nice, I bet that stuff was amazing. I haven't done L since the 90s. A lot of stuff I got wasn't very clean either. I got a line on some deemsters. 15 minutes of the afterlife.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 14, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> What is the front left and back right? I see some Sativa looking goodness in those leaves
> Actually I am guessing the other 4 are the same strain?
> 
> Cheers


Front left and back right are Seedsman’s Cheese. Front right and back left are Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi. The chocolate diesel is dead center


----------



## Bodean (Dec 14, 2019)

End of week 6 jungle chocolate


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 14, 2019)

Bodean said:


> End of week 6 jungle chocolate
> View attachment 4437111View attachment 4437112View attachment 4437113View attachment 4437114View attachment 4437115View attachment 4437116


NICE!!!! 15 packs of them are headed somewhere.....................lol.


----------



## Foulal (Dec 14, 2019)

Banana og x fire cookies looking frosty at two weeks


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 15, 2019)

Day 15-16 from flip, Useful’s Chocolate Diesel closeup:


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2019)

Now we are getting somewhere.......lol. Black Lime Special Reserve f4 latest germination test.


----------



## pthobson (Dec 15, 2019)

Bodean said:


> End of week 6 jungle chocolate
> View attachment 4437111View attachment 4437112View attachment 4437113View attachment 4437114View attachment 4437115View attachment 4437116


Pretty girl you have there. What’s she smelling like?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 15, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Now we are getting somewhere.......lol. Black Lime Special Reserve f4 latest germination test.
> View attachment 4437372


What (if anything) did you do differently for these?


----------



## Bodean (Dec 15, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Pretty girl you have there. What’s she smelling like?


Thank you. The shorter one smells like a pine forest. The taller one has mentholated noxzema smell to it.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 15, 2019)

Day 17 BOO
Transplant day

2g fabric pots coco/perilite

Had a ph issue last week and caused a couple small issues but everything seems back on track.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> What (if anything) did you do differently for these?


These were in the fridge longer is all, if the other 2 don't sprout, i'm gonna do another test in about a week. And we will go from there.


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 15, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> That was quick. Ordered Friday night. Got them today. Plus a nice 5 pack freebie from Respect Genetics.
> View attachment 4411908


I got a free pack of Respect Genetics too, but couldn't find anything about them.. Do you know anything about the company? got jack herer x gogi og


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2019)

nsguerilla said:


> I got a free pack of Respect Genetics too, but couldn't find anything about them.. Do you know anything about the company? got jack herer x gogi og


Respect Genetics is a close and personal family friend, he is partially responsible for my Blueberry Hashplant crosses as he searched trough a BUNCH of Blueberry Hashplant seeds and found the winner, then shared her with me. I will tell you this, don't tuck them seeds away because they were free, my friend is a pot snob, sorry if you see this my friend.........lol. But seriously, pop them seeds when ya get the chance.....


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 15, 2019)

Useful seeds when will double dipped strawberries fem drop and where?
Your one post said you only had a handful and wanna make sure I get some.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 15, 2019)

What is the smell of the Jabba's Stash used?


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 15, 2019)

Appalachian oranges week 8 day 3or 59 days


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 16, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4437737Appalachian oranges week 8 day 3or 59 days


I love how much the appie bud structure and plant shape comes through in all the crosses. Really lets the other parent show their traits too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey people!!! What's happening??? It's your friendly neighborhood Ganjaman!!! Just thought that I would swing through and wish those of you who celebrate the holidays happy ones!!! I don't,but thats another story for another thread... Anyway,here's what I've been doing!!!


----------



## blowerme (Dec 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I love how much the appie bud structure and plant shape comes through in all the crosses. Really lets the other parent show their traits too.


Hows the boo and ds polanated stuff coming? I may have missed it but havent seen an update


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 16, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Hows the boo and ds polanated stuff coming? I may have missed it but havent seen an update


good, just chopped. HAOGxSSDD stuff in the mix too. I havent been on here much recently. will post more once I trim up and harvest beans.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 16, 2019)

Just a little side boob action. Did a light defol today just to try to increase penetration & increase airflow. After all the success I’ve had with Useful’s genetics, I’m considering a purebred grow next batch.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 16, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> Useful seeds when will double dipped strawberries fem drop and where?
> Your one post said you only had a handful and wanna make sure I get some.


10 packs were shipped today to JBC, the other 10 will be shipped tomorrow to DCSE.



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is the smell of the Jabba's Stash used?


I will ask him for ya.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 17, 2019)

Day 19 for the BOO


Had a ph issue last week, caused some spotting and uptake issues, it seems to be resolved, all new growth looks normal now.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 17, 2019)

Update:

Still cruising. Trying to keep them manageable, esp. the stretching mofo in the front right. Did a little lite defoliation and larf branch removal.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 17, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Update:
> 
> Still cruising. Trying to keep them manageable, esp. the stretching mofo in the front right. Did a little lite defoliation and larf branch removal.
> 
> View attachment 4438681View attachment 4438682View attachment 4438683View attachment 4438684View attachment 4438686View attachment 4438687


OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 17, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Respect Genetics is a close and personal family friend, he is partially responsible for my Blueberry Hashplant crosses as he searched trough a BUNCH of Blueberry Hashplant seeds and found the winner, then shared her with me. I will tell you this, don't tuck them seeds away because they were free, my friend is a pot snob, sorry if you see this my friend.........lol. But seriously, pop them seeds when ya get the chance.....


Great!! That's all I wanted to know, haha!! Took a look at your gear on jbc too, very interested, just need more $$$!! But ya, not gonna wait on that shit, got a goji cross from bodhi, the black rasberry, so I might use the two and do a in cross to isolate the goji, plus I love J.H. and always looking for sat. leaning plants to diversify the library. Does your friend have a bank or just passes stuff to you? Let me know if you or him (or anyone else you're working with) are looking for seed testers.. I grow large populations outdoors, and the indoor is ever expanding Peace


----------



## herbfanatic (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey all! Just wanted to share the nice colors going on in my tent. These are the OCXCD that I’ve been running and they have about seven more days of life left! Can’t wait to start chopping


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 2 flower of the diesels.. gg4, sunset, and oc all looking perdy. Did the 2 weeks under the 315 cmh to reduce stretch and now going into the 4x4 under the 600 or 1k haven't decided yet.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 18, 2019)

Update! No new crazy developments really. I did however get home today to some wilting, especially on the stupid tall Peyote WiFi in the front right. Did a pretty heavy watering today, seems to have perked them back up a bit. Ideally I would have used bigger than 5gal pots but, eh. What can you do.

Useful’s Chocolate Diesel remains my favorite plant - I wish it was practical for me to clone and keep mothers. This girl is the star of my tent. Seems to be something about these Useful genetics that just makes growing a breeze.



Edit: Right after lights out (flash on, then off) under Emerson far red:


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 18, 2019)

I keep checking JBC to see if your drops are ready. Just salivating


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 18, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I keep checking JBC to see if your drops are ready. Just salivating


me too lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 18, 2019)

OCxCD


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 18, 2019)

chocolate diesel x fire cookies


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 18, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I keep checking JBC to see if your drops are ready. Just salivating


They usually send an email and drop a post in their thread to give a little warning. Not that the salivation can‘t start before the notices show up.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4439348OCxCD


Nice job finishing!! Is it a OC or CD pheno or a mix?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4439349chocolate diesel x fire cookies


I have actually thought about making an f2 select of that one. Your pics have solidified my thoughts.....lol.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 19, 2019)

i had to stop at page 341 so i could concur with your thinking @Useful Seeds 
"I should also do a Blueberries n Chocolate reg as well.........hmmmmmmmm.....lol "
i would like to add blueberry mom x chemdawg d/ chemdawg d x BB dad. just fantasy goodness imho. peace


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 19, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i had to stop at page 341 so i could concur with your thinking @Useful Seeds
> "I should also do a Blueberries n Chocolate reg as well.........hmmmmmmmm.....lol "
> i would like to add blueberry mom x chemdawg d/ chemdawg d x BB dad. just fantasy goodness imho. peace


Ill tell ya right now, the Blueberries and Chocolate are still the best plants ive grown. That bud is killer and a real fan favorite among my bros.

Easy to grow, big ole dense buds. Id like to grow a room full again in 2020


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have actually thought about making an f2 select of that one. Your pics have solidified my thoughts.....lol.


Man I got like 4 clones I’m out of ideas on what to do with. If you want I can try and make fems of it, then I’ll ship em’ over for freebies.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 19, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice job finishing!! Is it a OC or CD pheno or a mix?


Cd for sure, reeks of oranges most of her life, starting to stink a bit more foul the last few weeks. Shorter, strong branching, frosty as fuck nugs. Not as big a yielded but I prefer the OC leaner


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Man I got like 4 clones I’m out of ideas on what to do with. If you want I can try and make fems of it, then I’ll ship em’ over for freebies.


That would be pretty dang cool !!!!!!!! Folks love freebies fer sure.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 19, 2019)

The early trichs on these GG#4 s1's really has me excited to see them flower. They will be going into flowering as I can take cuts from them. 2 went in a few days ago.

Trichs are even on the fan leaves  


Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The early trichs on these GG#4 s1's really has me excited to see them flower. They will be going into flowering as I can take cuts from them. 2 went in a few days ago.
> View attachment 4439750
> Trichs are even on the fan leaves
> View attachment 4439751
> ...


Right on !!!! I have a male ChemSour x SSCDH that is trich covered in veg as we speak. I took some pics but they look nothing like the dude looks in person.....lol. He has been stress tested so badly, he has been in a 3/4 gallon pot for well over 2 months, he spent a lil over 5 weeks in small plastic cups, I put him outside quite a few times when it was about 40 degrees, over watered him a bit, under watered him, he is solid. This male is the key to preserving this line that ICMAG member Phillthy made years ago. It was a hit for sure, tons of info at ICMAG if you folks want to check it out. OH, also he smells like an electrical fire in a janitors cleaning closet.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Right on !!!! I have a male ChemSour x SSCDH that is trich covered in veg as we speak. I took some pics but they look nothing like the dude looks in person.....lol. He has been stress tested so badly, he has been in a 3/4 gallon pot for well over 2 months, he spent a lil over 5 weeks in small plastic cups, I put him outside quite a few times when it was about 40 degrees, over watered him a bit, under watered him, he is solid. This male is the key to preserving this line that ICMAG member Phillthy made years ago. It was a hit for sure, tons of info at ICMAG if you folks want to check it out. OH, also he smells like an electrical fire in a janitors cleaning closet.


All 6 have had very impressive early frost. Just like you said I cannot seem to get a picture that does it justice. The fan leaf in that last pic I shared is covered from the base to the tip with trichs. 
Now hurry up and wait while I flower these gals out lol

Cheers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

A Useful update, um, well we had some high winds here recently. A maple tree took out my veg building, I lost a BUNCH of cherished cuts. If any of you were interested in any Black Jack crosses, Chem 91 SKVA crosses, ya may want to grab em now. There was much more lost, but i'm hoping that folks I shared with will lend a hand by returning cuts that I sent them.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 19, 2019)

Useful's JBC drop is tomorrow at noon PST


----------



## mindriot (Dec 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> A Useful update, um, well we had some high winds here recently. A maple tree took out my veg building, I lost a BUNCH of cherished cuts. If any of you were interested in any Black Jack crosses, Chem 91 SKVA crosses, ya may want to grab em now. There was much more lost, but i'm hoping that folks I shared with will lend a hand by returning cuts that I sent them.


 Sorry to hear that.  You're one of the more generous breeders I've seen around here, I'm sure good karma will come your way getting your cuts back.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 19, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I like your explanation of the process. That sounds interesting. I will do a little studying up on it. I've been thinking about trying minidosing for my depression and social anxiety disorder.


Just be careful as it could help but if you are red green color blind or have other disabilities it may make it worse just a heads up.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

mindriot said:


> Sorry to hear that.  You're one of the more generous breeders I've seen around here, I'm sure good karma will come your way getting your cuts back.


Thanks a bunch for the kind words. I believe everything happens for a reason, this lil setback , will not set us back. I got this.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 19, 2019)

@Useful Seeds I see GLG is getting a drop along with JBC and DCSE. Could you give us a run down on which strains are going to which seedbanks?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> A Useful update, um, well we had some high winds here recently. A maple tree took out my veg building, I lost a BUNCH of cherished cuts. If any of you were interested in any Black Jack crosses, Chem 91 SKVA crosses, ya may want to grab em now. There was much more lost, but i'm hoping that folks I shared with will lend a hand by returning cuts that I sent them.


Damn brother, sorry to hear of your misfortune with the veghouse. No doubt it will all come full circle.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

S


TWest65 said:


> @Useful Seeds I see GLG is getting a drop along with JBC and DCSE. Could you give us a run down on which strains are going to which seedbanks?


Sure

JBC
Sunny Diesel fems
Tranquil Chocolate fems
Jungle Chocolate fems
Double Dipped Strawberries fems

DCSE
Sunny Diesel fems
Black Jack x Chocolate Diesel fems
Blueberries n Oranges fems
Double Dipped Strawberries fems

GLG
Sunny Diesel fems
Black Jack x Chocolate Diesel fems


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey @HydroRed any chance you could throw up a pic of GG#4


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Damn brother, sorry to hear of your misfortune with the veghouse. No doubt it will all come full circle.


Thanks my friend, may sound funny, but I have found out many times that bumps in the road lead to a possible path that may be better than the one I was on.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 20, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> S
> 
> Sure
> 
> ...


Thank you! That helps.


----------



## pthobson (Dec 20, 2019)

@hellmutt bones 

better get those tranquil chocolate while you can man! JBC


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 20, 2019)

The drop at DCSE is online now.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 20, 2019)

Ordered Lucky lime f2's. Very much looking forward to seeing what magic comes from these beans.


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 20, 2019)

I got the tranquil chocolate and dds I’m happy


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Dec 20, 2019)

Damn I've got to miss the jbcseeds useful drop.. But I'm gonna save a couple hundred for a drop in the near future. Plus I'm gonna monitor folks grow logs, so it's like I'm growing it myself anyway..


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

Forgot about the drop and missed out on Double Dipped Strawberries


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 20, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @hellmutt bones
> 
> better get those tranquil chocolate while you can man! JBC


Man let me check my finances, been saving for kids gifts. I guess they ain't gonna notice a Nintendo switch missing from their Santa list
Jkdn


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 20, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hey @HydroRed any chance you could throw up a pic of GG#4


Check out this thread Tons of great info and pics and I believe @HydroRed even started it at the beginning of his search.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/real-gg-4.902302/ 

Cheers


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 20, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Forgot about the drop and missed out on Double Dipped Strawberries


I got it at jbc but dcse still has double dip strawberries on there site


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 20, 2019)

Day 41 of flower. Just got done watering the girls. Last week, one of the ancient og x tranquil elephantizers had a slight sweet smell. This week all 3 smell like an old coffee can that's 1/3 filled with turpintine and has a couple used paint brushes it, that's been sitting on your grandpas workbench for who knows how long. My eyes were just starting to water from trying to figure out the smell. Looking forward to these.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> I got it at jbc but dcse still has double dip strawberries on there site


I saw that dcse still has it but they don’t take credit cards 

plus I wanted one of those I-95 freebies and only JBC had them


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 20, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> I got it at jbc but dcse still has double dip strawberries on there site


And all the Useful fems are $60 but the regs are $50.


----------



## blowerme (Dec 20, 2019)

Dank Sinatra 


Chem Cookie Trip


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 20, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Check out this thread Tons of great info and pics and I believe @HydroRed even started it at the beginning of his search.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/real-gg-4.902302/
> 
> Cheers


He sent pics thru pm.


----------



## Bodean (Dec 21, 2019)

Day 49 since flip. Jungle chocolate


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 21, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Day 49 since flip. Jungle chocolate
> View attachment 4440730View attachment 4440731View attachment 4440732View attachment 4440733View attachment 4440734


Nice work man-looking killer


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Day 49 since flip. Jungle chocolate
> View attachment 4440730View attachment 4440731View attachment 4440732View attachment 4440733View attachment 4440734


Nice !!!! By the way, I went with the name that you have been calling it. Instead of Jungle Spice x Chocolate Diesel, it is officially now Jungle Chocolate thanks to you. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 21, 2019)

just outta curiosity i orderd the tranquil chocolate today and was wondering if the trainquil elephantizer was the one one that had the deadly g used in its creation i was so impressed by the beans i got from useful last time ( 91 christmas ) they did extremely well inside the man sure knows his stuff that being said thank you useful u the man


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> just outta curiosity i orderd the tranquil chocolate today and was wondering if the trainquil elephantizer was the one one that had the deadly g used in its creation i was so impressed by the beans i got from useful last time ( 91 christmas ) they did extremely well inside the man sure knows his stuff that being said thank you useful u the man


Yes, my Tranquil Elephantizer lady is from Bodhi's first batch using the Deadly G. She leans towards the Deadly G side , that is why I used her.


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 21, 2019)

thank u for replying so promptly ive been looking for something close to the g-13 as a teen way back when it was around just loved the taste and the expando in the lungs just havnt found anything close to it i cant wait for my order to get here can u tell me any info on this cross like bud time , yeilds, or phenoes to look for ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, my Tranquil Elephantizer lady is from Bodhi's first batch using the Deadly G. She leans towards the Deadly G side , that is why I used her.


Also I add that Bodhi did a second version because the Deadly G dominated the original, BUT when ya take a Deadly G pheno from the original, and hit it with a super stable performer like Chocolate Diesel, ya get a good yield, with potency to boot. This example was grown by..DANG, can't mention the name because I'm not sure if this was sent to me in private, or open forum. I get pics sent to me in PM, so I will post the pic, but keep the growers info private.


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 21, 2019)

wow thats BEAUTIFUL.thanks for the pic very inspiring (rubbin my hands in anticipation) i missed out on the tranquil elephantizers been huntin for awhile any way useful u rock and thank u for all u do happy holidays


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 21, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> wow thats BEAUTIFUL.thanks for the pic very inspiring (rubbin my hands in anticipation) i missed out on the tranquil elephantizers been huntin for awhile any way useful u rock and thank u for all u do happy holidays


Thank you for the support and kind words. Here is another pheno that was found in the Tranquil Chocolate line


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 21, 2019)

Looks awesome. I have TE V2 in the vault that I'm going to pop soon. I think it may be deadly g F3 x snow lotus. I can't remember as there were a bunch of different versions


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Also I add that Bodhi did a second version because the Deadly G dominated the original, BUT when ya take a Deadly G pheno from the original, and hit it with a super stable performer like Chocolate Diesel, ya get a good yield, with potency to boot. This example was grown by..DANG, can't mention the name because I'm not sure if this was sent to me in private, or open forum. I get pics sent to me in PM, so I will post the pic, but keep the growers info private.View attachment 4440949


You can let everyone know it was me, it's cool..............

Cheers


----------



## pthobson (Dec 21, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Also I add that Bodhi did a second version because the Deadly G dominated the original, BUT when ya take a Deadly G pheno from the original, and hit it with a super stable performer like Chocolate Diesel, ya get a good yield, with potency to boot. This example was grown by..DANG, can't mention the name because I'm not sure if this was sent to me in private, or open forum. I get pics sent to me in PM, so I will post the pic, but keep the growers info private.View attachment 4440949


It was posted public. I don’t post much public but when I do..... well you see 

@Michigan man
Taken to 9 weeks 12/12. You’re in for a hell of a treat.
Page 359 of this thread, little report on the tranquil


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 21, 2019)

pthobson said:


> It was posted public. I don’t post much public but when I do..... well you see
> 
> @Michigan man
> Taken to 9 weeks 12/12. You’re in for a hell of a treat.
> Page 359 of this thread, little report on the tranquil


Wow nice guys I just wanna say I appreciate all you guys on here very informative and look out for the little guys like me keep it up I’ll b sure to show ya time to time how they r doing have a merry Christmas everyone


----------



## pthobson (Dec 21, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Wow nice guys I just wanna say I appreciate all you guys on here very informative and look out for the little guys like me keep it up I’ll b sure to show ya time to time how they r doing have a merry Christmas everyone


We’re all in this together. Happy holidays to you and your loved ones!


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 22, 2019)

Whats up useful Fam, hope all is well and you have a Happy holidays


Heres the BOO at day 23(yesterday pics)

I started a little LST , 3 hours later they were already shooting back up at the lights. The runt is still lagging behind but all new growth looks good. The other 3 all seem on point.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 22, 2019)

Here’s a few shots of the girls nearing end of week 3 of 12/12.

Chocolate Diesel:


Cheese:



Peyote WiFi


----------



## bostonbob (Dec 22, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> A Useful update, um, well we had some high winds here recently. A maple tree took out my veg building, I lost a BUNCH of cherished cuts. If any of you were interested in any Black Jack crosses, Chem 91 SKVA crosses, ya may want to grab em now. There was much more lost, but i'm hoping that folks I shared with will lend a hand by returning cuts that I sent them.


Sorry to hear, that stinks ..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 22, 2019)

trimming up some of that OCxCD today, searching for the seeds where I hit her with BOO pollen. 

I netted 3 seeds, lol.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4441379
> View attachment 4441379View attachment 4441380View attachment 4441381View attachment 4441382View attachment 4441384View attachment 4441385
> trimming up some of that OCxCD today, searching for the seeds where I hit her with BOO pollen.
> 
> I netted 3 seeds, lol.


these look killer! Nice work man, that cross you made sounds like it would be winner


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4441379
> View attachment 4441379View attachment 4441380View attachment 4441381View attachment 4441382View attachment 4441384View attachment 4441385
> trimming up some of that OCxCD today, searching for the seeds where I hit her with BOO pollen.
> 
> I netted 3 seeds, lol.


Nice! Sometimes thats all it takes is 3 beans


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 23, 2019)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel "ricky"


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 23, 2019)

Some fantastic lookin phenos, guys. Just now picked up 3 packs of Useful fems @ DCSE.

Double Dipped Strawberries
Sunny Diesel
Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel 

Have a great 2020 to all in this thread, keep up the great stuff.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m strongly considering scooping up a few more Useful strains. I have tons of seeds already (like 5 different Useful packs too), but I always get beautiful, healthy, resilient plants with Useful. One ever had one issue (plant threw some balls), but it was likely my fault anyway.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 23, 2019)

Good genes, good prices, good guy.

win!
*Will be using Root Excelurator for the first time, expecting bigger yields.*


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 23, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Good genes, good prices, good guy.
> 
> win!
> *Will be using Root Excelurator for the first time, expecting bigger yields.*


IME, Roots Excelurator is great, especially in coco coir. I got huge white ropey roots with R.E., and faster/more vigorous growth in the first 2-3 weeks of life. That said, I haven’t been using it in my living soil grows.

Here’s some day 24 from 12/12 shots of the girls.


Wish I had done a tad bit better training, but I think the results will be nice nonetheless.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 23, 2019)

Just curious. I’m still quite a new grower, so I just wanted to ask you all a question. For my grows in the past, I’ve used (probably half-assed) a trellis net and also just topped once or twice. For my next grow, I really want to be more efficient and create a flat, even canopy to get more efficiency and yield in my grows.

I’ve read about many different training techniques, including mainlining/manifolding, LST, topping, supercropping, etc. I am still honestly a little bit intimidated by the concept of mainlining.

At this point, I’ve become pretty comfortable with managing my environment and growing healthy plants. I feel confident in my ability to grow good bud and keep my plants healthy and happy through the grow. What I’m still experimenting with and trying to learn are some better canopy management techniques. I’m comfortable with topping, defoliating, etc., but I REALLY want to put some effort into maximizing my space and training for a nice, even canopy.

I wanted to ask the experienced growers here: what do you think is the best/simplest technique for maintaining a flat, optimally trained canopy? Admittedly, I’ve been a little bit lazy this grow (my wife is the one who really wanted to do it this time, and I kinda just went along with it for a month or two until I really got back into growing). Now, I’ve got five beautiful and healthy plants, but their training and canopy management is not to my liking.

In your experience, what is the best, simplest way to optimize your space indoors. I’m looking for specifics really, as I understand the concept of topping etc. I really would love to have a table-top, even canopy next grow. If anyone is willing to provide specifics for their most optimal training techniques, I’d really love to learn some more. Always room to improve, and I’m definitely still a novice here.

Cheers


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 23, 2019)

If you have the space to veg out a plant to fill a screen and then flip to flower at the right time, scrog works wonders. If you are dealing with a number of plants that are of varying type and or age in one flowering area I find LST to be the easier option as you can adjust each plant individually.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 23, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> If you have the space to veg out a plant to fill a screen and then flip to flower at the right time, scrog works wonders. If you are dealing with a number of plants that are of varying type and or age in one flowering area I find LST to be the easier option as you can adjust each plant individually.


I agree....but feel free to experiment. Some plants like to be high stress trained and respond well. Some do best with no training at all. But it’s super hard to screw up a plant royally with scrog.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 23, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> If you have the space to veg out a plant to fill a screen and then flip to flower at the right time, scrog works wonders. If you are dealing with a number of plants that are of varying type and or age in one flowering area I find LST to be the easier option as you can adjust each plant individually.


I find myself often torn on whether to grow fewer plants in my same space. The only thing is, I hate putting all my eggs in one basket. Plus, I love having a variety of strains.

I think this grow has been different for me due to the genetics of the strains (longer finishers, sativa leaning) as well as the fact that I spent half as much time in Veg as last grow. I think the stretch really caught me off guard this time, as last time I had both a net and very mature plants prior to flip. With indica-dominant plants, the stretch was no sweat. This time it’s just shocked me how much they stretched.

I think I may venture back to a trellis next grow, and this time actually doing a proper SCROG.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 23, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> I agree....but feel free to experiment. Some plants like to be high stress trained and respond well. Some do best with no training at all. But it’s super hard to screw up a plant royally with scrog.


Yeah - even though I truly didn’t scrog properly last grow, the net still helped me to train the plant and space out the colas. You can actually see in my tent right now (I grow from seed): Cheese in the front left grew VERY branchy with a ton of bud sites after just one topping, whereas Peyote WiFi in the top left grew like 6-8 colas but due to my lack of effort (not tying down/LST), they are all sticking straight up right next to one another. I wish cloning/keeping mothers was practical for me. So much unpredictability in growing from seed every time.

Training aside, I just HAD to share this pic of Useful’s Chocolate Diesel at day 24 from 12/12. I think this is the most BEAUTIFUL plant I’ve seen. It has been extremely healthy and happy from day 1. Speaking of cloning.... I would LOVE to have a clone of this beauty. Amazing, Useful. This is what great genetics looks like! I’ve never grown something with a more gorgeous, vibrant color before.



P.S. That’s not PM on those leaves! Some of the dust from my latest top dress (BAS Craft Blend) spilled on them


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 23, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Just curious. I’m still quite a new grower, so I just wanted to ask you all a question. For my grows in the past, I’ve used (probably half-assed) a trellis net and also just topped once or twice. For my next grow, I really want to be more efficient and create a flat, even canopy to get more efficiency and yield in my grows.
> 
> I’ve read about many different training techniques, including mainlining/manifolding, LST, topping, supercropping, etc. I am still honestly a little bit intimidated by the concept of mainlining.
> 
> ...


Scrog is the best option. Just need to take the longer veg times into consideration.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 23, 2019)

I agree w/ Rivendell in that adjust to each individual plant,if growing multiple strains. I top twice in veg, all get LST here, some get fimmed, ........defoliate once usually a few weeks before the flip to 12/12. I may veg longer then a few others, 6 to 8 week veg.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 23, 2019)

A friend of mine picked up a new DSLR and was gracious enough to let me take some pictures with it. So as promised, here's some nug shots of the Appy x Boo...




Perfectly cured and smells like musky oranges. The high is delightful, a nice cerebral high which envelopes you like a warm blanket but isn't debilitating and the smoke is thick. As you can see with the nug shots, she's a dominant main spear with nugs that line the main stem; there is a little foxtail but not extreme. And the frost on her is incredible, every square inch is coated and when I put her on the lid to take a picture as you can see, some still fell off... Really happy with her!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 23, 2019)

Just got the tranquil chocolate. From jbc. Wonder if they give free packs. Or bogo.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 23, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Just got the tranquil chocolate. From jbc. Wonder if they give free packs. Or bogo.


its BOGO

youre supposed to list what freebie you want in the notes section at checkout


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 23, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> its BOGO
> 
> youre supposed to list what freebie you want in the notes section at checkout


Tham! I didn't list any. I would be happy with anything they give me as long as its a full pack.

Edit: just looked at the website it is a full pack just I didn't list it. But any of those would be good. Has anyone ever heard of respect genetics?


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Tham! I didn't list any. I would be happy with anything they give me as long as its a full pack.
> 
> Edit: just looked at the website it is a full pack just I didn't list it. But any of those would be good. Has anyone ever heard of respect genetics?


I can’t find anything at all about Respect Genetics. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## mindriot (Dec 24, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I can’t find anything at all about Respect Genetics. Anyone have any insight?


 I believe it is a close family friend of Useful..


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 24, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> One week after up-potting:


2 x Chocolate Diesel 
2 x Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel

Happy holidays to everyone here in Useful. This is a tough time for me to grow and I know better but I had this useful gear just burning holes in my seed collection...

been since Thanksgiving since my last update and the girls are still kicking even with, despite my traveling.

Since thanksgiving I topped them, ala Uncle Ben, they are in final pots and now fertigating with an automated system. I am in Kentucky for two weeks.

CRazY


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

My bae, aerial views:


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2019)

The final 4 GG#4 S1's. I will be spending my Christmas morning taking cuts from each,cleaning up the lowers, transplanting, and putting them into the flowering tent. 

One has some leaf twist happening which I have read and been told is a trait of GG#4


And the tie dyed one from early on is still showing some of it.


Cheers


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 24, 2019)

Update, Blueberries & Chocolate moved to the 4x4, topped and getting closer to flip!


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 24, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Update, Blueberries & Chocolate moved to the 4x4, topped and getting closer to flip!View attachment 4442656


Oh man your gonna love this strain. Best I've grown yet. Small sample size but impressive nonetheless 

Best of luck


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Update, Blueberries & Chocolate moved to the 4x4, topped and getting closer to flip!View attachment 4442656


Your girls look phenomenal, very clean setup. Are you doing living soil + cover crop? I love organics, and BBnC terps will shine. 



diggs99 said:


> Oh man your gonna love this strain. Best I've grown yet. Small sample size but impressive nonetheless
> 
> Best of luck


I agree. My BBnC harvest was amazing. Potent smell, amazing bag appeal, steady and relaxing high. Great stuff.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 24, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Your girls look phenomenal, very clean setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. My BBnC harvest was amazing. Potent smell, amazing bag appeal, steady and relaxing high. Great stuff.


Ya you basically described it perfectly


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ya you basically described it perfectly


Honestly my BBnC (soil) has been my favorite strain to date. Super sturdy grower too.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 24, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Your girls look phenomenal, very clean setup. Are you doing living soil + cover crop? I love organics, and BBnC terps.


Yes, cover crop, no till LOS, 2nd run on these Octopots. I use the Gas / Coots soil mix and make my own worm castings.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 24, 2019)

GG#4 x CD 43 days from flip. I'm not sure if GG#4 is pre-disposed to twisty leaves, but these were caused by UV-c. My first days with a ClearLight for pm!

As beaten up as she is, she's putting on girth, and is super slick with stickyness.

I'm not sure if was stress from the UV, but she showed nanners at about 3 weeks from flipping. It wasn't a hermi thing, just some nanners. She's still putting out a few. She's in an area by herself, so I'm letting her go.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Yes, cover crop, no till LOS, 2nd run on these Octopots. I use the Gas / Coots soil mix and make my own worm castings.


Absolutely the way to go IMO. I’ve tried several growing methods and I just can’t seem to beat my living soil. It’s super freaking easy too. Pests? What pests. Airflow + compost teas/top dressing/organic amendments/mulching + good lighting = success. Honestly, I haven’t had a single issue since focusing on maintaining a microbe-rich, high air flow environment. The plants take care of themselves. All I have to do is try to optimize my light distribution and canopy.

Don’t get me wrong, there’s a lot of benefits to hydro/coco/inert media too, and I suppose it’s best to do whatever gives you good results. I just know I’m gonna have a hard time ever wanting to deviate from LOS.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 24, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Absolutely the way to go IMO. I’ve tried several growing methods and I just can’t seem to beat my living soil. It’s super freaking easy too. Pests? What pests. Airflow + compost teas/top dressing/organic amendments/mulching + good lighting = success. Honestly, I haven’t had a single issue since focusing on maintaining a microbe-rich, high air flow environment. The plants take care of themselves. All I have to do is try to optimize my light distribution and canopy.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, there’s a lot of benefits to hydro/coco/inert media too, and I suppose it’s best to do whatever gives you good results. I just know I’m gonna have a hard time ever wanting to deviate from LOS.


Made growing fun again for me, haven’t used a ph meter in years. I’ve used every method out there at one time or another and always come back to where I started, soil. Like you said, what works best for you is what you should do, LOS just works for me and I’ll never switch again.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Made growing fun again for me, haven’t used a ph meter in years. I’ve used every method out there at one time or another and always come back to where I started, soil. Like you said, what works best for you is what you should do, LOS just works for me and I’ll never switch again.


It’s totally liberating. The quality is bar none and I don’t have to screw with daily nute schedules. The entire plant thrives through the entire grow.


----------



## pthobson (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to the Useful family!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 25, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Merry Christmas to the Useful family!


To you as well my man.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Merry Christmas to @Useful Seeds and all the crew here!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 25, 2019)

threw those 3 OCxCD x BOO seeds into the dirt last night. referring to it as "Chocolate Wedge" right now. xmas gift to myself


----------



## rijkmus1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas got myself a present Blackend Oranges. Any one run these outdoors.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 25, 2019)

Anyone growing OC x CD get a chem smelling pheno. Most of mine have a strong citrus smell but one has that funk. They all look similar but one is a bit shorter and stockey.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 25, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Anyone growing OC x CD get a chem smelling pheno. Most of mine have a strong citrus smell but one has that funk. They all look similar but one is a bit shorter and stockey.


Yea that's "Ricky " -nose is skunky funky limes & she's short & squat w/buncha boob meat


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 25, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea that's "Ricky " -nose is skunky funky limes & she's short & squat w/buncha boob meat View attachment 4443006View attachment 4443007View attachment 4443008


Hope mine looks something like that. I backed up all of them. Not sure what smells better my OC x CD's or my spacey monkeys. Think this will be a win win for KP


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 25, 2019)

Im stuck between the 3 in the pink x wolf pack and the Grape Godhead x Sour Diesel. Im thinking more of the Sour D cross but what do you all think?


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 25, 2019)

My Christmas present to myself was Chem 91 SKVA x Chocolate Diesel and was lucky enough to get the Banana OG x I-95 freebie (it was gone in 60 sec.), it's a great Christmas!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 25, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea that's "Ricky " -nose is skunky funky limes & she's short & squat w/buncha boob meat View attachment 4443006View attachment 4443007View attachment 4443008


Man I’m hoping I get one like that. Looks like perfect hybrid between the cookie and diesel, nice work man


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone and your family's (Rubbing my hands of anticapation) 2 more days till my christmas present arrives. I getting the trainquil elephantizer and the lucky lime with the grape godhead x sour diesel and the headbanger 4 x wolfpack as freebies dont know much about the headbanger 4 or wolfpack any one know anything about them ?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 25, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Merry Christmas everyone and your family's (Rubbing my hands of anticapation) 2 more days till my christmas present arrives. I getting the trainquil elephantizer and the lucky lime with the grape godhead x sour diesel and the headbanger 4 x wolfpack as freebies dont know much about the headbanger 4 or wolfpack any one know anything about them ?


Headbanger


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Xmas to all the green thumbs out there........enjoy the holiday full tilt.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 25, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Merry Christmas everyone and your family's (Rubbing my hands of anticapation) 2 more days till my christmas present arrives. I getting the trainquil elephantizer and the lucky lime with the grape godhead x sour diesel and the headbanger 4 x wolfpack as freebies dont know much about the headbanger 4 or wolfpack any one know anything about them ?


Wolfpack is a Bodhi strain (Giesel X Appalachia) if I did my searching correctly,


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 25, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> View attachment 4443057


hahaha thats aweome


----------



## quiescent (Dec 26, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> And the tie dyed one from early on is still showing some of it.
> View attachment 4442599
> 
> Cheers


That's probably a sour dubb leaner. It won't yield the best but the buds will be insanely loud.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 26, 2019)

Ideally I'm growing one of each in Jan. One DDS fem, One OC X CD fem, One Sunny Diesel fem..........fox farm happy frog/ocean harvest blend w/ extra perlite and worm castings added........fox farm liq nutes (ya not the best but using up what I have).........a new 4 x 4 x 6.5 ft tall tent, an HLG 550V2 Rspec 3500k with extra far red and far blue,,,,,,5 gallon felt smart pots......

guessing the Sunny Diesel will be the best yielder........potency I guess time will tell. I'll have random pics as it goes.

*roots excelurator added to ph'd water for 5 weeks of veg.............then flip.........the roots excel should save me 7 to 10 days of extra veggin.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 26, 2019)

Day 28 Boxing Day BOO


Lots of tying down and manipulation, they starting to spread out nice now. The run is looking better and better each day. 

Soon ready to take clones


Merry Christmas useful fam!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 26, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea that's "Ricky " -nose is skunky funky limes & she's short & squat w/buncha boob meat View attachment 4443006View attachment 4443007View attachment 4443008


That looks incredible.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 26, 2019)

quiescent said:


> That's probably a sour dubb leaner. It won't yield the best but the buds will be insanely loud.


Cool thanks for the info. There are 2 plants with those tie dyed leaves and 2 with those twisted ones, out of the 6 total. All 6 were very stinky while being transplanted.

Cheers


----------



## trapdevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Orange cookies X Choc Diesel

Week 4

6 week veg. Topped twice.
4 plants


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 26, 2019)

Here’s a little garden update on day 26 since flip, day 68 from seed. Any feedback/criticism is happily welcomed.

Whole Tent:


Useful’s Chocolate Diesel:



Seedsman’s Cheese:


Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi:


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 26, 2019)

Got my Christmas present in today! Thank You @Useful Seeds


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 26, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Just waiting for some progress where I’m located so I can do what I’m really wanting to.
> Have some serious plans for the Apollo 11 F4 sel


Dank Sinatra X Apollo 11. How about calling it "Dank Side of the Moon"? (I'm currently enjoying Pink Floyd.)


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello Useful Sir, i got a possible name idea for your Christmas Tree Bud X Jabba's Stash:
"Santa's Stash". Right? Who wouldn't want to smoke the herb that makes Santa so jolly!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 26, 2019)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Hello Useful Sir, i got a possible name idea for your Christmas Tree Bud X Jabba's Stash:
> "Santa's Stash". Right? Who wouldn't want to smoke the herb that makes Santa so jolly!


Maybe Santa‘s Fat Stash to pay a little more homage to Jabba?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 26, 2019)

Niiice! or Jabba's Stash of Fat Santas. (He likes them for an afternoon snack.)


----------



## Foulal (Dec 26, 2019)

Super stoked on these


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 26, 2019)

Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel - day 47

  
Sour Strawberry Gelato - day 47


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 27, 2019)

Got these. I am not ordering anymore seeds for the rest of the year. Lol


----------



## Palckl899014 (Dec 27, 2019)

How do I select my freebie at dcse


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 27, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> How do I select my freebie at dcse


Somewhere on the order form try typing in a requested freebie, think thats how I did it. I also called on the phone, too.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 27, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> How do I select my freebie at dcse


When you fill out your billing details, you will see a checkbox that reads SHIP TO A DIFFERENT ADDRESS? Under that checkbox is the spot for notes.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks guys definitely excited to get me some useful gear


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> " I am not ordering anymore seeds "
> View attachment 4443856


The song of my people haha
Useful gear makes it virtually impossible not to order. (guilty myself)


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 27, 2019)

Did ask the DCSE dude to carry some 3 Thirteen seeds too, hopefully Red + DCSE get that ball rollin too.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 27, 2019)

I donno why I always post here instead of my own grow journal.... well, maybe I just like the crowd here  

Got a couple of snaps today. I’m already getting antsy for the chop!


----------



## Bodean (Dec 28, 2019)

Jungle chocolate 56 days since flip. 
#1 Noxzema cut



#2


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 28, 2019)

Does this Christmas tree look Male to my useful fam


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 28, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Does this Christmas tree look Male to my useful famView attachment 4444856


May be a little immature to tell still, but in my limited experience, that looks like a little ball to me  Maybe male, maybe hermie? I’d watch that really closely.

Don’t take my word alone for it though! See what others think too.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 28, 2019)

DCSE is accepting credit cards again via TokenPayments

just got some Double Dipped Strawberries 

theres 2 packs left,better grab them before they're gone


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 28, 2019)

Day 28 since 12/12:


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

can you fill me in "DCSE" im only hip to JB and GLG unless im just having a very stoned moment lol witch is quite possible ive been on the net for the last 4 or 5 days researching alot of stuff been damn near everywhere { im off work for 2 weeks ]


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 28, 2019)

Home - DCSE







dcseedexchange.com





One of the best around, he has a phone number to call if u have any probs completing an order. Him or his wife will ensure fast shipments too!


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

huh thanks ill check it out


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

can i get a comfermation from u guys about this whole tokenz stuff for purchasing at DCSE im about to get what ive been looking all over for its kinda big for me


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

thanks useful i took a chance hopefully it all goes good ive been lookin aloooooooooooooooooooong time


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 28, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> thanks useful i took a chance hopefully it all goes good ive been lookin aloooooooooooooooooooong time


You are in good hands with DCSE. On another note, in the morning i'm headed up to my friends mountain to bring in the new year, celebrate my birthday,the 31st........ect. I will have no internet, cell service. He doesn't even have a land line..lol.

I really appreciate all of you, your support, posting pics, hangin out in the thread, just helping to keep the ball rolling while i'm absent. That is the good stuff !!! WE had a GREAT year together right??? I myself am lookin forward to 2020, I have some serious plans, and I am motivated to kick it up a notch.

ALSO,,,,,, gonna be lookin for some testers in the next couple of weeks, some fresh feminized gear. Priority will be given to previous testers, but I will allow some newcomers because ya never know.

And where in the hell is @Frank Nitty ????


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

im always here if ya need me got a spare room in the back happy new years to all my useful friends


----------



## trapdevil (Dec 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are in good hands with DCSE. On another note, in the morning i'm headed up to my friends mountain to bring in the new year, celebrate my birthday,the 31st........ect. I will have no internet, cell service. He doesn't even have a land line..lol.
> Sounds quite relaxing and great birthday/ NYE
> 
> If you need testers, LmK again.!
> ...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 28, 2019)

Liking the structure and nose burning, astringent stem rub on this gg4 x cd. 
Maybe I liked it too much. Snapped one of the mains an inch above the twist tie. Damn.
Tied it up. Fingers crossed.

Edit:She is starting week 2 of flower.


----------



## pthobson (Dec 28, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are in good hands with DCSE. On another note, in the morning i'm headed up to my friends mountain to bring in the new year, celebrate my birthday,the 31st........ect. I will have no internet, cell service. He doesn't even have a land line..lol.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you, your support, posting pics, hangin out in the thread, just helping to keep the ball rolling while i'm absent. That is the good stuff !!! WE had a GREAT year together right??? I myself am lookin forward to 2020, I have some serious plans, and I am motivated to kick it up a notch.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday and Happy New Year man! How would you feel about me testing some stuff for you again? 

Update
Bruised Banana (Black Jack x Banana OG)


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 29, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The song of my people haha
> Useful gear makes it virtually impossible not to order. (guilty myself)


LOL. Still haven't popped my Useful. Lots in the fridge that are way older. They're popping really well for being 5 years old in the fridge

I relapsed again tonight. We need to start a support group. Seed buying is harder to quit than Cigs, Herb, opiates, alcohol, etc...Even though I'm trying to collect my own pollen, I still need more seeds. I bought Dominion Seeds Shineapple and Delta Blues for $108 tonight. I'm from VA and have had that VA beach Afghani. It's fire and makes people stupid/paranoid. Amazing deal.

We should all trade seeds instead of buying them so my wife doesn't divorce me. LOL. I'm working on F2ing my stuff. Lucky charms, dank sinatra, NL5...so want to get that stuff out there. I cannot spend more $ on seeds when I can make them and never run out of genetics.

We can call it Operation RF's Freedom, lol. 

Useful related, I have his xmas bud and chocolate n pine. Can't wait to pop those in a couple of years as I'm back logged.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Just wanted to show a double dipped strawberry a week or two before flip. Sorry but humidifier just kicked on but will post more pics in the coming weeks.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 29, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> .. . Sorry but humidifier just kicked on...


Yeah, that's what I tell my wife too, when she walks in after I exhaled.


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 29, 2019)

hey useful friends i have a question maybe some one might b able to answer
*G13 Genius (Airborne G13/HP clone x STS-induced Genius)*
so im confused i was under the impression ( airborne ) was the name for the (g13 x nl2 )cross from neville but this airborne is a g13/hp from 1990 can anyone explain


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 29, 2019)

has anyone grown both the double dipped strawberry and the OC X CD from Useful? I'm limited to just 3 plants and Id like to start the more potent strain first, lots of mids around my area lately. Yield I can manipulate some, quality is harder to manipulate. But being attentive to plant conditions I see is about all I can do, in regards to potency. And leaving the plant in 48 hours darkness just before its cut down. Tricks the plant into thinking winter is upon it, more thc /terpenes ooze out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> has anyone grown both the double dipped strawberry and the OC X CD from Useful? I'm limited to just 3 plants and Id like to start the more potent strain first, lots of mids around my area lately. Yield I can manipulate some, quality is harder to manipulate. But being attentive to plant conditions I see is about all I can do, in regards to potency. And leaving the plant in 48 hours darkness just before its cut down. Tricks the plant into thinking winter is upon it, more thc /terpenes ooze out.


Neither one of those strain would disappoint you. Definitely not mids. Haven't grown either one but have seen a lot of nice pics and reports on both strains here in this thread. If you use the search function you can find quite a few examples of both.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 29, 2019)

Appalachian oranges in the back day 66


----------



## pthobson (Dec 29, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> has anyone grown both the double dipped strawberry and the OC X CD from Useful? I'm limited to just 3 plants and Id like to start the more potent strain first, lots of mids around my area lately. Yield I can manipulate some, quality is harder to manipulate. But being attentive to plant conditions I see is about all I can do, in regards to potency. And leaving the plant in 48 hours darkness just before its cut down. Tricks the plant into thinking winter is upon it, more thc /terpenes ooze out.


Double Dipped Strawberries does not disappoint, guarantee you that. Very potent.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Not sure what this is but only found on one leaf almost lookd like something was trying to eat at it or something.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 30, 2019)

Day 32 BOO


----------



## blowerme (Dec 30, 2019)

Dank Sinatra day day 28


Chem cookie trip day 35


Chem cookie trip day 32, this one smells very fruity reminds me of fruit loops. 

I cant really tell a distinct smell yet on the others. Just stinky. And I guess I didnt get a pic of the other ds.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2019)

Sad to report that at least 2 of my 6 GG#4 S1's are showing strictly male parts  1 of 6 is confirmed female and the preflowers of 2 others are looking awfully male like also.
These are the two males



I am certainly not complaining as these seeds were kindly gifted to me. Just reporting so if anyone else has some they will know to keep an eye out.

Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are in good hands with DCSE. On another note, in the morning i'm headed up to my friends mountain to bring in the new year, celebrate my birthday,the 31st........ect. I will have no internet, cell service. He doesn't even have a land line..lol.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you, your support, posting pics, hangin out in the thread, just helping to keep the ball rolling while i'm absent. That is the good stuff !!! WE had a GREAT year together right??? I myself am lookin forward to 2020, I have some serious plans, and I am motivated to kick it up a notch.
> 
> ...


I'm still here!!! Just growing some autos so I'm keeping it off of this thread out of respect for those who don't like them... But I am dropping some of your seeds in about two hours... That's how long it will take for me to get my ass out of bed... Gta 5 is an addiction!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 30, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are in good hands with DCSE. On another note, in the morning i'm headed up to my friends mountain to bring in the new year, celebrate my birthday,the 31st........ect. I will have no internet, cell service. He doesn't even have a land line..lol.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you, your support, posting pics, hangin out in the thread, just helping to keep the ball rolling while i'm absent. That is the good stuff !!! WE had a GREAT year together right??? I myself am lookin forward to 2020, I have some serious plans, and I am motivated to kick it up a notch.
> 
> ...


Happy holidays to all!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Happy holidays to all!!!


Happy holidays frank!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm still here!!! Just growing some autos so I'm keeping it off of this thread out of respect for those who don't like them... But I am dropping some of your seeds in about two hours... That's how long it will take for me to get my ass out of bed... Gta 5 is an addiction!!!


Oh yeah,and I moved my stuff around here and I was dealing with a light situation and now I have more lights than I'm going to use at the moment...But I have to show ya'll these Purple Nuggets!!!


----------



## pthobson (Dec 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh yeah,and I moved my stuff around here and I was dealing with a light situation and now I have more lights than I'm going to use at the moment...But I have to show ya'll these Purple Nuggets!!!View attachment 4446021View attachment 4446022View attachment 4446023


Nice Frank!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 30, 2019)

Thats some early purple fo sho, Frank.

Wish your grow the best, might have a keeper there!

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy birthday old boy!!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sad to report that at least 2 of my 6 GG#4 S1's are showing strictly male parts  1 of 6 is confirmed female and the preflowers of 2 others are looking awfully male like also.
> These are the two males
> View attachment 4446000
> View attachment 4446001
> ...


Give it some time its possible its a female.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday young fella, hope the upcoming trip around the sun is great for you! Happy New Year, too, lol!

GG#4 x CD at 48 days from flip.


Just defoliated her for the last push, which was actually just cleaning out the UVc damaged leaves.


She is extremely sticky.






My sniffer's not sniffing so well (allergies), no smells, sorry. Beginning to see a little amber, so the flush will more than likely start this week...oh yeah!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 30, 2019)

Just wanted to drop a quick update at day 30 from 12/12. Also wanted to ask your opinion. I’m noticing a little bit of what appears to be heat/light stress and/or a little nute burn.

I’m under about 570 watts from the wall in a 4x4 (4x QB 288 V2 Rspec driven with two C2100 meanwell drovers). The lights are around 19-24 inches from the tops. I’ve been trying to keep the humidity down the last few days. That said, I think my REAL issue is being in a bit too small of pot (5 gal, fabric to boot). I haven’t even gotten any runoff on these girls watering daily with 1-3 gallons. Temps very from 68-82 at canopy level, and 67-77 under canopy. Humidity is between 45-60% (trying to keep it on the lower side of that). I‘ve been mostly doing R.O. water plus a few supplements (yucca, silica, coconut powder, Recharge, molasses), though I have thrown in a few half-doses of NFTG. Also some light top-dressings here and there.

What do you all think? Should I water more aggressively? Turn down the lights more? Say screw it and let it ride? Tried to get a bunch of pics at different angles etc. You can see a little bit of tacoing and slight tip burn. Could just be over-analyzing, but you guys are my only resource!


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 30, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Chem cookie trip day 32, this one smells very fruity reminds me of fruit loops.
> 
> I cant really tell a distinct smell yet on the others. Just stinky. And I guess I didnt get a pic of the other ds.


These look absolutely amazing... very nice!


----------



## blowerme (Dec 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> These look absolutely amazing... very nice!


Thanks man as do yours. We are about same flip time too.


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 30, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Thanks man as do yours. We are about same flip time too.


Thank you as well. What kinda lights you rocking? Those things look like just the trichs are gonna account for 50% of the weight! Haha


----------



## blowerme (Dec 30, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Thank you as well. What kinda lights you rocking? Those things look like just the trichs are gonna account for 50% of the weight! Haha


I kinda hate to say on this forum what I use is pretty hated lol, but I get good results so idk. But I use 2 1200w blurple led, around 250 actual watts, and I use a 400w hps that keeps my temps up around 85 and adds more light. But they seem to love it. And I use ffof and megacrop


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 30, 2019)

blowerme said:


> I kinda hate to say on this forum what I use is pretty hated lol, but I get good results so idk. But I use 2 1200w blurple led, around 250 actual watts, and I use a 400w hps that keeps my temps up around 85 and adds more light. But they seem to love it. And I use ffof and megacrop


All good... at the end of the day, who cares if you’re using a flashlight if your plants are looking like that. I’ve seen people with top-of-the-line lights grow plants that look like booty. 

That’s a good idea using HPS for supplement too. I really wanna try out a CMH for Veg in the future.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Dec 30, 2019)

So ordered my first pack of useful from jbc. Got me some tranquil chocolate. Loved the ease of ordering from them and the quick emails back and forth. Ready for the next useful drop at jbc lol when it comin


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 30, 2019)

blowerme said:


> I kinda hate to say on this forum what I use is pretty hated lol, but I get good results so idk. But I use 2 1200w blurple led, around 250 actual watts, and I use a 400w hps that keeps my temps up around 85 and adds more light. But they seem to love it. And I use ffof and megacrop


I'm using a blurpie too!!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 30, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> So ordered my first pack of useful from jbc. Got me some tranquil chocolate. Loved the ease of ordering from them and the quick emails back and forth. Ready for the next useful drop at jbc lol when it comin


Yep I sent out my mo on 12/22 and it arived this evening. Even with the holidays it was 7 days. Wow JBC that dude is quick. Also very responsive to emails


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 31, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries needs a new pot.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 31, 2019)

day 68 30-50% amber


----------



## blowerme (Dec 31, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> day 68 30-50% amber


Looks like you are getting close sir. I cant remember, what strain you runnin?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 31, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4446961day 68 30-50% amber


Mmmm my kinda smoke.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 31, 2019)

blowerme said:


> Looks like you are getting close sir. I cant remember, what strain you runnin?


I have Appalachian oranges and boo from useful i also have cheese and indicator number 11 and gelatog and limone pina and dank Sinatra in there no double of anything this time. Ive got the next batch of girls ready to take their place its almost all useful blueberry and oranges Christmas tree chem cookie trip and the only non useful is blueberry from ilgm


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 31, 2019)

Question?? Can anyone tell me what the stretch is for* Blueberries and Chocolate*? Thanks in advance, I don't want to flip to late or early.


----------



## Kngdavid92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Update on the double dipped strawberries week 8 smells amazing got 3 different phenos. 1 of them is really showing there chocolate diesel Sativa dominate side imagine it goin 12 weeks


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 31, 2019)

happy new year useful friends


----------



## AlienAthena (Dec 31, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Question?? Can anyone tell me what the stretch is for* Blueberries and Chocolate*? Thanks in advance, I don't want to flip to late or early.


Pretty much doubled in height or a little bit more than double.


The Tranquil Chocolate in comparison was about 3x and only vegged about 2-3 weeks


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm using a blurpie too!!!


I won it from mars hydro... It's pretty nice too!!! I'm gonna do a whole run with it by itself in my 2x2x3


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 1, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Double dipped strawberries needs a new pot.View attachment 4446720
> Looking forward to this.


Hey man, I have that same problem. I've never tried to correct it because I always up pot and it goes away. I have a hard time eyeing symptoms, and I'm sure the fading on the edges of your lowers is a tell tale sign to someone who knows. But is that a magnesium deficiency?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 1, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> I have two of these cct ladies in veg, about to get flipped. Wow. Looking iced out here. Nice.


have you pictures to show of your 2 CCT's will u do a simple smoke report on them please. thx man happy new year.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 1, 2020)

Blackjack x Banana OG smelling delicious! Happy New Years friends. Wish each and every one of you a good year. This world is a crazy, stressful place.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 1, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey man, I have that same problem. I've never tried to correct it because I always up pot and it goes away. I have a hard time eyeing symptoms, and I'm sure the fading on the edges of your lowers is a tell tale sign to someone who knows. But is that a magnesium deficiency?


i used to know certAIN SYMPTOMS BY SIGHT. then my recall got jacked up and now i always refer to the sick plants guides. just google to find. their is a thread on icmag on it. original one was from my name stitch on the original "Overgrow" rip so the thread on icmag is like most sourced from that. some other sick plant guides will be found via google maybe 3 more i think. 

i pulled this quickie off my puter. file:///C:/Users/Taiji%20Sifu/Downloads/The%20Complete%20Guide%20To%20Sick%20Plants,pH%20and%20Pest%20Troubles%201-20.pdf


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 1, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Blackjack x Banana OG smelling delicious! Happy new year friends


it's not true if we can't see pictures. lol lol lol have a great new year dude. i'm faded on folsom prison blues


----------



## pthobson (Jan 1, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> it's not true if we can't see pictures. lol lol lol have a great new year dude. i'm faded on folsom prison blues


Nothing too much to show as of now. Still early development of flower. Hang around, you’ll see 
What is Folsom Prison Blues? (Other than the song obviously)


----------



## blowerme (Jan 1, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> have you pictures to show of your 2 CCT's will u do a simple smoke report on them please. thx man happy new year.


I posted a couple close up pics of cct on the previous page. Dont have smoke report yet


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks to this OCxCD I am watching kung fu movies and doing fuckall today. Happy new years. Be safe.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4447544Thanks to this OCxCD I am watching kung fu movies and doing fuckall today. Happy new years. Be safe.


Gotdamn this looks fire

i got a pack of OC x CD in the stash that dcse sent me by mistake when I ordered some BOO

I might just pop these first instead of the Double Dipped Strawberries

what nutes do you use?


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 1, 2020)

blowerme said:


> I kinda hate to say on this forum what I use is pretty hated lol, but I get good results so idk. But I use 2 1200w blurple led, around 250 actual watts, and I use a 400w hps that keeps my temps up around 85 and adds more light. But they seem to love it. And I use ffof and megacrop


Hey man, your safe in here with whatever lights you use or choose. Only grownups partake in this thread.

what a sad state this game/forum is in, when guys are literally ashamed to list what lights they are using for fear of lightshaming....like what the actual fuck lol....even tho your plants are beautiful and the lights are obv doing the job, if you posted this in the LED section you would get hate lol.

Its obvious , all forms of the growlights we have seen grow weed, yes some better than others, some also much more costly than others....Its fine to recommend someone to buy the "better" stuff if they are in the market to buy a light , but its absolute silliness to literally shame someone for what lights they have already and are using.

ps: your plants look great, nice job.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 1, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Question?? Can anyone tell me what the stretch is for* Blueberries and Chocolate*? Thanks in advance, I don't want to flip to late or early.


Almost doubled in height...not quite but almost. Your gonna love the BBnC man, its still the best ive grown and according to my bros, the best smoke too. I have 7 strains here currently from the last few grows, the BBnC is my favorite.


Heres another tidbit of solid info for the BBnC @Useful Seeds . THEY ARE STABLE AS FK!!! . ....i ended up with seeds in my plants from the last run(wedding cake and gorilla zkittlez), when i inspected the room further i found an issue that was causing a massive light leak that i hadnt noticed. The BBnC also flowered in this same room and same conditions, not one seed has been found, out of 3lbs of bud.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Gotdamn this looks fire
> 
> i got a pack of OC x CD in the stash that dcse sent me by mistake when I ordered some BOO
> 
> ...


do it, this strain is the shit. I just use megacrop with some recharge and sweet candy cause I already had it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2020)

And now we wait...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Thats some early purple fo sho, Frank.
> 
> Wish your grow the best, might have a keeper there!
> 
> Happy New Year to all.


No keepers with autos unfortunately... That and not being able to clone them is the major downside to them...


----------



## blowerme (Jan 1, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> what a sad state this game/forum is in, when guys are literally ashamed to list what lights they are using for fear of lightshaming....like what the actual fuck lol....even tho your plants are beautiful and the lights are obv doing the job, if you posted this in the LED section you would get hate lol.


Wasnt ashamed of posting just try to stay away from the drama part on these threads. I know there are better lights out there. But I dont grow for anyone but me and dont need anything special. I've got under $300 in my lights and they get both frosty and dense enough for me lol. 

Thanks though man, your plants look great too. I keep up with your journal. Excited to see your boo in a couple months


----------



## blowerme (Jan 1, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4447642And now we wait...


Oh man that fire cookie x banana. I would buy that lol. Cant wait to see that flower


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 1, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Almost doubled in height...not quite but almost. Your gonna love the BBnC man, its still the best ive grown and according to my bros, the best smoke too. I have 7 strains here currently from the last few grows, the BBnC is my favorite.
> 
> 
> Heres another tidbit of solid info for the BBnC @Useful Seeds . THEY ARE STABLE AS FK!!! . ....i ended up with seeds in my plants from the last run(wedding cake and gorilla zkittlez), when i inspected the room further i found an issue that was causing a massive light leak that i hadnt noticed. The BBnC also flowered in this same room and same conditions, not one seed has been found, out of 3lbs of bud.


Awesome, Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 1, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Pretty much doubled in height or a little bit more than double.
> View attachment 4447225
> View attachment 4447226
> The Tranquil Chocolate in comparison was about 3x and only vegged about 2-3 weeks
> ...


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey man, I have that same problem. I've never tried to correct it because I always up pot and it goes away. I have a hard time eyeing symptoms, and I'm sure the fading on the edges of your lowers is a tell tale sign to someone who knows. But is that a magnesium deficiency?


Hey, bud. I'm not sure, either. Like yours, mine turn around when uppotted, so I never stressed about it. I should know, though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Hey man, your safe in here with whatever lights you use or choose. Only grownups partake in this thread.
> 
> what a sad state this game/forum is in, when guys are literally ashamed to list what lights they are using for fear of lightshaming....like what the actual fuck lol....even tho your plants are beautiful and the lights are obv doing the job, if you posted this in the LED section you would get hate lol.
> 
> ...


I don't give a fuck about what someone else says about what I use... I won a light and used it and it works... Gonna use it til it burns out!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2020)

*Happy New Year everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Happy Birthday and Happy New Year man! How would you feel about me testing some stuff for you again?
> 
> Update
> Bruised Banana (Black Jack x Banana OG)View attachment 4445201


You should already know that you are in my friend, thanks for askin though.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 1, 2020)

Chem Cookie Trip. I did not let this plant veg long enough. smh I never learn my lesson 

6 1/2 weeks of flower 


2020 Resolution: BIGGER PLANTS. PATIENCE. TRAINING. MORE PATIENCE.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> has anyone grown both the double dipped strawberry and the OC X CD from Useful? I'm limited to just 3 plants and Id like to start the more potent strain first, lots of mids around my area lately.


I ran 2 seeds of oc x cd in stressfful conditions and got one gem [Ricky], and one very good plant. I'm about to pop some beans I found in Ricky. I also ran 3 dds, with vg results. Amigos that got some wanted more in both cases [ and I kept all of the Ricky  ].


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for that reply, amigo. Im limited on how many I can grow, 8 new female strains ..........One of the 3 is def OC X CD by Useful, another is Purple Crunch by Heisen/Gu (Dosidos x Purple Punch) unsure of the 3rd strain..

One of the 6 below.....want at least avg yield (2-3) dry zees off a plant minimum, quality (potency) counts next

seedsman Black Sugar fem
seedsman White widow fem
Useful- DDS fem
Useful Sunny Diesel (Sunshine Daydream x Chocolate Diesel)fem
Greenpoint Purple Cake (Wedding Cake x Purple Punch)fem


Mass Medical ...EEEE(Mr E X 5 Star)fem


----------



## drock (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year Useful crew!

Boo 30 days of flower:




Chem Cookies 30 Days:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Thanks for that reply, amigo. Im limited on how many I can grow, 8 new female strains ..........One of the 3 is def OC X CD by Useful, another is Purple Crunch by Heisen/Gu (Dosidos x Purple Punch) unsure of the 3rd strain......


Biased me would make the 3rd strain oc x cd, because when something is bomb, twice as much is 2 x better than half as much. I'm 50% certain of my math here.

Happy New Years @Useful Seeds and family.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 1, 2020)

I've only bought Do Si Dos in Massachusetts dispensaries, always on point tho...........social buzz for awhile, the 3rd dimension ALMOST melts away and then the sedative qualities begin to roll in. Smoke a 2nd hoot and ur couch locked like a mofo.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You should already know that you are in my friend, thanks for askin though.


Sweet man. How was your getaway?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Sweet man. How was your getaway?


It was a BLAST!!!!! I went to bed at like 4:30 this mornin..........I feel like a broke dick dog.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 2, 2020)

"Ricky" got the axe this morning-day 70-thanks again @Amos Otis what a fookin gem bro-tried to get some good pics before & after but I suck


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Ricky" got the axe this morning-day 70-thanks again @Amos Otis what a fookin gem bro-tried to get some good pics before & after but I suckView attachment 4448166View attachment 4448167View attachment 4448168


OMG!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You should already know that you are in my friend, thanks for askin though.


Me too, if possible...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 2, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Ricky" got the axe this morning-day 70-thanks again @Amos Otis what a fookin gem bro-tried to get some good pics before & after but I suckView attachment 4448166View attachment 4448167View attachment 4448168


So icy!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 2, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> OMG!


Right!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 2, 2020)

Day 33 since flip update. As soon as I open the tent door, the smell just SMACKS you in the face. Buds are getting heavy, and it looks like I’m gonna have to stake the plant in the front right. Chocolate Diesel still looks absolutely amazing. It’s crazy to me that these apparently still have 5 weeks or more to go.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 2, 2020)

Its perfect tomorrow is my bday and I will be receiving my first pack of useful seeds. Couldn't ask for a much better gift than that. Tranquil chocolate


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 2, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Hey man, your safe in here with whatever lights you use or choose. Only grownups partake in this thread.
> 
> what a sad state this game/forum is in, when guys are literally ashamed to list what lights they are using for fear of lightshaming....like what the actual fuck lol....even tho your plants are beautiful and the lights are obv doing the job, if you posted this in the LED section you would get hate lol.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree.. The master grower


diggs99 said:


> Hey man, your safe in here with whatever lights you use or choose. Only grownups partake in this thread.
> 
> what a sad state this game/forum is in, when guys are literally ashamed to list what lights they are using for fear of lightshaming....like what the actual fuck lol....even tho your plants are beautiful and the lights are obv doing the job, if you posted this in the LED section you would get hate lol.
> 
> ...


Yea the master grower only forum is elsewhere. Useful is hands on typically and out of about 400 pages maybe 1 or 2 arguments. If we wanted to fight we do it on Facebook.. With family.. Trump vs anti Trump.. Just like the rest of America. LOL

USEFUL if I ever call u useless it's because useless is the name of a stuffed bear.. A sappy teadybear story.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 2, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Its perfect tomorrow is my bday and I will be receiving my first pack of useful seeds. Couldn't ask for a much better gift than that. Tranquil chocolate


Useful genetics are on par - you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 2, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Yea I agree.. The master grower
> 
> Yea the master grower only forum is elsewhere. Useful is hands on typically and out of about 400 pages maybe 1 or 2 arguments. If we wanted to fight we do it on Facebook.. With family.. Trump vs anti Trump.. Just like the rest of America. LOL
> 
> USEFUL if I ever call u useless it's because useless is the name of a stuffed bear.. A sappy teadybear story.


I barely venture outside of this thread. Just a good crowd with none of the BS. And yeah, giving someone shit for which lights someone uses ... like really who cares. Clearly some amazing growers in here that are using all type of lights.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 2, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Day 33 since flip update. As soon as I open the tent door, the smell just SMACKS you in the face. Buds are getting heavy, and it looks like I’m gonna have to stake the plant in the front right. Chocolate Diesel still looks absolutely amazing. It’s crazy to me that these apparently still have 5 weeks or more to go.
> 
> View attachment 4448187View attachment 4448188View attachment 4448189View attachment 4448190View attachment 4448191View attachment 4448192


Stupid question.. After flushing/finishing the fan leaves turn colors or fade.. The tips of the small sugar leaves are yellow and poke through the buds.. It looks bad.. I take the time to manicure each bud.. Do u have any tips or is this the only way to fix this? I'm not trying to go the machine route.. Not enuff weight to justify the purchase.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 2, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Day 33 since flip update. As soon as I open the tent door, the smell just SMACKS you in the face. Buds are getting heavy, and it looks like I’m gonna have to stake the plant in the front right. Chocolate Diesel still looks absolutely amazing. It’s crazy to me that these apparently still have 5 weeks or more to go.
> 
> View attachment 4448187View attachment 4448188View attachment 4448189View attachment 4448190View attachment 4448191View attachment 4448192


STACKED


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Ricky" got the axe this morning-day 70-thanks again @Amos Otis what a fookin gem bro-tried to get some good pics before & after but I suckView attachment 4448166View attachment 4448167View attachment 4448168


Too pretty to smoke.. All most..


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 2, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Stupid question.. After flushing/finishing the fan leaves turn colors or fade.. The tips of the small sugar leaves are yellow and poke through the buds.. It looks bad.. I take the time to manicure each bud.. Do u have any tips or is this the only way to fix this? I'm not trying to go the machine route.. Not enuff weight to justify the purchase.


I get a little yellow on the tips too... probably a bit rich on the amendments in my soil. A lot of times it can be from either nute burn or light stress. Pretty common, especially when you’re trying to push your plants and lights IMO. Honestly, the only way other than prevention is to manicure your bud at harvest.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 2, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I get a little yellow on the tips too... probably a bit rich on the amendments in my soil. A lot of times it can be from either nute burn or light stress. Pretty common, especially when you’re trying to push your plants and lights IMO. Honestly, the only way other than prevention is to manicure your bud at harvest.


I'm sure there's a trick to it.. I'm sure strains and bud structure play a big part. Cause most plants fade after flushing, that's the reason we flush to begin with.. Folks don't like smoking nutes. But those damn tips can make the bud ugly.. but not unsmokable.


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 2, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I'm sure there's a trick to it.. I'm sure strains and bud structure play a big part. Cause most plants fade after flushing, that's the reason we flush to begin with.. Folks don't like smoking nutes. But those damn tips can make the bud ugly.. but not unsmokable.


I'm not the brightest person but I think the "burnt" tip you are referring to is actually a normal process when we flush. It looks almost identical to N burn but it's not as defined border


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Ricky" got the axe this morning-day 70-thanks again @Amos Otis what a fookin gem bro-tried to get some good pics before & after but I suckView attachment 4448166View attachment 4448167View attachment 4448168


What is Ricky again? I should know it but I'm a forgetful stoner sometimes. Kudos by the way, looks killer


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is Ricky again? I should know it but I'm a forgetful stoner sometimes. Kudos by the way, looks killer


Thanks buddy-"ricky" is a pheno of orange cookies x chocolate diesel that was gifted to me by an awesome riu member


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks buddy-"ricky" is a pheno of orange cookies x chocolate diesel that was gifted to me by an awesome riu member


Ok, I was thinking this was Amos's cross using one of Tony's old genetics. I know he only had like the one pack or something so I was thinking that was what seeds gave birth to her. 

Great job and super bump to Useful on that beauty!


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 2, 2020)

I forgot to post my beans I got from jbcseeds and glg
double dipped strawberries
Tranquil chocolate 
Blueberries n oranges 
Freebies 
Blueberry hp x agent orange x sour diesel 
3 in the pink x wolf pack
Jack herer x Goji og
Goji lady x lady daze
Lvtk(clone) x long bottom fighter


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 2, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> I forgot to post my beans I got from jbcseeds and glg


Jealous. I want more Useful beans!! Haha


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 3, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> have you pictures to show of your 2 CCT's will u do a simple smoke report on them please. thx man happy new year.


Yeah I have been a bit remiss in posting. Busy busy. I love this CCT plant. So far it’s a beast and I have treated her rough. She’s about day 40. Probably 3 weeks left at least. Lookin to put out some danky donks I think.

no smoke report yet but the grow has been one of ease and relaxation. Just my style. The smell off the sugar leaves is sweet, slight fruitiness and caramel and some chemicals. It’s strange. I took a bunch of clones and will run a full batch of her ASAP.


----------



## Bodean (Jan 3, 2020)

62 days from flip. Jungle chocolate #1

#2


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 3, 2020)

Bodean said:


> 62 days from flip. Jungle chocolate #1
> View attachment 4448836View attachment 4448837View attachment 4448838View attachment 4448840
> #2
> View attachment 4448844View attachment 4448845View attachment 4448846View attachment 4448847


#1 looks fookin killer


----------



## Bodean (Jan 3, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> #1 looks fookin killer


That's granny's noxzema cut. She smells crazy.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 3, 2020)

Update from the end of week 5 of 12/12. The frost is really starting to pile on. Buds are VERY heavy on all plants, with a couple needing some support probably very soon. Useful’s Chocolate Diesel (middle of tent) is literally my favorite plant I’ve ever had. This thing is going to end up with foot-long colas. The aroma from each of these plants is HUGE. If I dust my arm against a branch, I reek for hours. Tomorrow is officially the end of week 5 of flower. I’m getting really excited about this smoke already.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 3, 2020)

happy new year useful and crew. ive still not been on the forums or growing much but i wanted to pop in and wish everyone well. i still have so many useful seeds i wanna pop so hopefully ill be active again soon and can share the photos. i do have a half ass run going atm of skywalker kush mom i had which i crossed w/ 79 xmass bud male that i shared a pic of last year. those are 2 weeks into flower but its only the selected f1 skyog/79xmass male with 4-5 f1 fems so a small personal test run. i also just popped about 20 seeds i made from a vanilla kush mom crossed with same xmass male. there are pics of the vanilla kush mom here somewhere i think i even made post in the frostiest bud thread last year with her. anyway i wish everyone a great 2020 and stay stoned yall


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 4, 2020)

BD x CD - day 56


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 4, 2020)

Day 37 Bag of oranges.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 4, 2020)

'91 Christmas #5 here at 58 days.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Me too, if possible...


You were in before ya even asked my friend.


----------



## feva (Jan 4, 2020)

So, got to ask whats the chances some of those moroccan gold seeds make it out in 2020


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 4, 2020)

feva said:


> So, got to ask whats the chances some of those moroccan gold seeds make it out in 2020


That project was scrapped. Had a bunch of ladies flowering in veg, males flowering in veg as well. Not gonna work with stuff like that...NO WAY!!!! lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4447642And now we wait...


super stretch


----------



## pthobson (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> super stretchView attachment 4449851


What is the CDBK?
Is it the Chem D x Banana ?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 4, 2020)

Giving the Appy x Boo another run, going to not top her this time and see how big of a spear I can get.


----------



## Foulal (Jan 4, 2020)

Banana og x fire cookies at 6 weeks


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 4, 2020)

day 1 of 12 12 for my useful run 3 blueberry and oranges 1 chem cookie trip 1 79 Christmas tree and 1 blueberry by ilgm


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 4, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Banana og x fire cookies at 6 weeksView attachment 4449942


Looks phenomenal, very nice.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

pthobson said:


> What is the CDBK?
> Is it the Chem D x Banana ?


Yeppers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Looks phenomenal, very nice.


Is that the same as fire cookie and banana kush???


----------



## Foulal (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is that the same as fire cookie and banana kush???


Yeah I believe useful said He mislabeled them as Kush instead of banana og


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 5, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Banana og x fire cookies at 6 weeksView attachment 4449942


Nice! Any Banana terps?


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 5, 2020)

a a little Appalachian oranges nug


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 5, 2020)

BOO: smells like one of those orange candy wedges went to the Orange Juice bar and met a sexy lil can of manderin oranges and he got her all fucked up on orange juice then took her back to his hotel room where they made sweet sweaty orange love for hours, and you just took the sheets off the bed and took a huge whiff of it and got orange juice jizz all over your face. Smoke is real real pleasant. Feels great, I feel high and happy, but motivated to get shit done as well.


----------



## Foulal (Jan 5, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Nice! Any Banana terps?


I’m not smelling banana but it’s very sweet almost like sweet tarts the candy


----------



## feva (Jan 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> That project was scrapped. Had a bunch of ladies flowering in veg, males flowering in veg as well. Not gonna work with stuff like that...NO WAY!!!! lol


Damn that sucks. oh well sounds like you got some nice things to come anyways. Thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 5, 2020)

Foulal said:


> I’m not smelling banana but it’s very sweet almost like sweet tarts the candy


Candy terps are always nice too. I have the Banana OG x Chem D I am sitting on. Its probably going to get run next time I do a pheno hunt or if someone says there are some banana terps to in the Banana OG's... I have a few Useful beans I wanna go through, I just dont have the time or the space atm to do it.


----------



## Foulal (Jan 5, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Candy terps are always nice too. I have the Banana OG x Chem D I am sitting on. Its probably going to get run next time I do a pheno hunt or if someone says there are some banana terps to in the Banana OG's... I have a few Useful beans I wanna go through, I just dont have the time or the space atm to do it.


I only popped two seeds of the banana og x fire cookies, one was a total runt I culled early in veg and the other one I posted. With only flowering out one I can’t tell you if there’s banana in there but I guarantee that there is fire in every useful pack


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 5, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Banana og x fire cookies at 6 weeksView attachment 4449942


Useful seeds please make more


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 5, 2020)

bubbahaze said:


> Useful seeds please make more


And make fems


----------



## Foulal (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone have any suggestions or requests on what I should run next?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 5, 2020)

The Gelato 45 looks interesting


----------



## feva (Jan 5, 2020)

I dont think you could make a wrong choice with any of those


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 6, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Anyone have any suggestions or requests on what I should run next?
> View attachment 4450630


Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## pthobson (Jan 6, 2020)

@Useful Seeds 
Ever since you mentioned some new FEM testers you got my mind wandering. Mouth watering I’m sure as all your other crosses are.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 6, 2020)

Sup Useful! Just wanted to ask for some input here. Saw these guys with my naked eye crawling on the surface of my living soil. Just did an EWC/BuildAFlower top dress the other day. I am hoping they are Hypoapsis Miles predatory mites. I haven’t found any mites/bugs on any of the stems, leaves, or buds. Can anyone chime in? Here’s some pics:


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 6, 2020)

Look like hyaposis(sp) mites. Those are good and I believe munch on some parasitic insect larvae/eggs. My compost pile and worm bin are loaded with them and I see very little negative insect activity.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 6, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Look like hyaposis(sp) mites. Those are good and I believe munch on some parasitic insect larvae/eggs. My compost pile and worm bin are loaded with them and I see very little negative insect activity.


That’s what I’m thinking as well.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 6, 2020)

Here’s a few updates from day 37.

Chocolate Diesel:


Peyote WiFi


Tent


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 7, 2020)

Man cant believe I missed out on the dds and oc x CD from dcse. Woke up the other morning and they were gone lol. Oh well maybe next time. Just gotta say I did get the tranquil chocolate and popped a few though and am super excited lol.


----------



## DankDonut (Jan 7, 2020)

Dang @DocofRock nice, hard man to follow haha. @Palckl899014 haha yes tranquil choc sounds very soothing.

So can you guys tell me if this is a deficiency? I've got 3 chocolate diesels, two in a 5 gallon, and one in a 5 gallon which is green. The two sharing the 5 gallons have this magenta type color on them and now I see some leaves dying at the bottom.

We are 3 weeks into flower as of today I believe.

Oh yeah happy new year yall!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 7, 2020)

@Useful Seeds are you going to re-release the banana og s1's. Not that I am begging, but please do. I am very much looking fwd to growing out your Lucky lime f2's. Thank you


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 7, 2020)

Day 38 shots:


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 7, 2020)

DankDonut said:


> Dang @DocofRock nice, hard man to follow haha. @Palckl899014 haha yes tranquil choc sounds very soothing.
> 
> So can you guys tell me if this is a deficiency? I've got 3 chocolate diesels, two in a 5 gallon, and one in a 5 gallon which is green. The two sharing the 5 gallons have this magenta type color on them and now I see some leaves dying at the bottom.
> 
> ...


It's gonna sound redundent watch your pH.. Issues with pH can appear to be a deficiency.. Folks typically feed more thinking it's a lack of nutes. And once corrected the new growth should look healthy.. The damaged leaves won't look healthy.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 7, 2020)

Is post grow depression a thing?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

is Double Dipped Strawberries just an up high? No sedative qualities? Wondering if I should grow Usefuls DDS or Usefuls Sunny diesel. The OC X CD I am growing for sure. Limited to 4 plants max.

growing a dos si dos cut and a wedding cake cut for sure also. (Heisenbean)


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Is post grow depression a thing?


It is. The only cure is to grow more, as fast as possible.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 7, 2020)

Bag of Oranges got repotted today at about a month old


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 7, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> It is. The only cure is to grow more, as fast as possible.


The dreaded pregrow jitters..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Anyone have any suggestions or requests on what I should run next?
> View attachment 4450630


Is that a typo the second from the right on the bottom???


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 8, 2020)

Day 39 of 12/12 bud shots.

**


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 8, 2020)

Here’s what happens when you venture outside of the Useful thread:



Bad things happen when you leave Useful. Hahah


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 8, 2020)

Quick question just wondering if anything new is coming down the pipeline thanks


----------



## nsguerilla (Jan 8, 2020)

Dude74 said:


> Genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3
> 
> Week 1
> 
> Shes’s A freak! Looks nothing like the hundreds of other plants I’ve see the past couple weeks. Maybe it will grow out of it....View attachment 4383425


Love the look of this, makes me think there's some landrace/old stock in its lineage... I've got an outcross of something called R2, apparently an old sensi seeds line, possibly NL2 x thai x afghan... anyway, this reminds me of it a bit, defined ridges/teeth on the leaves... my standout right now has 11 points on it's leaf at its 5th node... been a while since I've seen that extreme expression.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 9, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is that the same as fire cookie and banana kush???


Actually no. When I reversed the Banana OG, I dusted a few branches of a Fire Cookie lady and made a small batch to give away to folks as a token of appreciation. And I auctioned off a couple of packs to help my friend when he was in need.



pthobson said:


> @Useful Seeds
> Ever since you mentioned some new FEM testers you got my mind wandering. Mouth watering I’m sure as all your other crosses are.


I hear ya there my friend, the testers will be Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel.



Giggsy70 said:


> @Useful Seeds are you going to re-release the banana og s1's. Not that I am begging, but please do. I am very much looking fwd to growing out your Lucky lime f2's. Thank you


I will be doing that at some point, and maybe a Chocolate Dipped Banana as well.



Frank Nitty said:


> Is that a typo the second from the right on the bottom???


The only typo I see is the Banana's n Oranges pack, should say Banana OG instead of kush.



Palckl899014 said:


> Quick question just wondering if anything new is coming down the pipeline thanks


Yes, the Black Lime Reserve F4 is ready to roll, made a small batch of Fire Alien x Black Lime freebies. Chocolate Diesel f3 is getting close to being ready, made a batch of Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel to give away as freebies. And some other cool stuff that I will keep to myself for now..........


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Actually no. When I reversed the Banana OG, I dusted a few branches of a Fire Cookie lady and made a small batch to give away to folks as a token of appreciation. And I auctioned off a couple of packs to help my friend when he was in need.
> 
> 
> I hear ya there my friend, the testers will be Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel.
> ...


How "grapey" is that grape OG? More on the OG piney side or that sweet grapey candy goodness?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> How "grapey" is that grape OG? More on the OG piney side or that sweet grapey candy goodness?


It is not really strong grape, but it is grape. Think along the lines of maybe grape Gatorade vs grape juice. This is more like Gatorade.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is not really strong grape, but it is grape. Think along the lines of maybe grape Gatorade vs grape juice. This is more like Gatorade.


So slightly grapey with the Diesel coming in behind?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 9, 2020)

I don't really get any Diesel with the cut.


----------



## feva (Jan 9, 2020)

Fire Alien and black lime sounds like it will be some killer


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 9, 2020)

feva said:


> Fire Alien and black lime sounds like it will be some killer


That's what I was thinkin. I'm gonna give em all away-some for me to hunt through at some point.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Actually no. When I reversed the Banana OG, I dusted a few branches of a Fire Cookie lady and made a small batch to give away to folks as a token of appreciation. And I auctioned off a couple of packs to help my friend when he was in need.
> 
> 
> I hear ya there my friend, the testers will be Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel.
> ...


 Nice! See you’ve been busy. Sounds delicious. Hope all is well, I will be grabbing those black lime reserve f4 for sure.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Actually no. When I reversed the Banana OG, I dusted a few branches of a Fire Cookie lady and made a small batch to give away to folks as a token of appreciation. And I auctioned off a couple of packs to help my friend when he was in need.
> 
> 
> I hear ya there my friend, the testers will be Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Actually no. When I reversed the Banana OG, I dusted a few branches of a Fire Cookie lady and made a small batch to give away to folks as a token of appreciation. And I auctioned off a couple of packs to help my friend when he was in need.
> 
> 
> I hear ya there my friend, the testers will be Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel.
> ...


Literally the best breeder in the industry IMO. Never, ever been disappointed with Useful’s beans.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey guys I'm having some bad luck with germination it's only my 3rd grow so I do believe it's me completely. Only 1 out of 5 tranquil chocolate and 0 out of 2 blueberry n oranges. What am I doing wrong here guys please help lol. I just put them in a wet paper towel in a ziploc bag on top of my DVD player for a little warmth lol.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 9, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys I'm having some bad luck with germination it's only my 3rd grow so I do believe it's me completely. Only 1 out of 5 tranquil chocolate and 0 out of 2 blueberry n oranges. What am I doing wrong here guys please help lol. I just put them in a wet paper towel in a ziploc bag on top of my DVD player for a little warmth lol.


Wet paper towel is not good i always wet my paper towel and squeeze out all of the water you will be surprised how little moisture is actually needed


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok thank you I greatly appreciate the quick reply let's Hope's that's what it is and I'm just drowning them I've already burned through of my pack. Always something to learn I guess big or small


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Wet paper towel is not good i always wet my paper towel and squeeze out all of the water you will be surprised how little moisture is actually needed


Yep , I agree with this for sure.

@Palckl899014 ...this is exactly what i do.

Soak beans in glass of water for 24 hours
Wet the paper towel and then squeeze out all excess water and place beans inside, you want the towel damp, not soaked, I have never used a ziplock bag for the next step, i usually just use 2 plates on top of one another with the paper towel inside. I then place it in a warm but dark place. away from any direct light.

im 19/20 with useful beans this way


Hope this helps and you have good luck.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Yep , I agree with this for sure.
> 
> @Palckl899014 ...this is exactly what i do.
> 
> ...


I do almost exactly this, except I don’t put another plate over the top. I’ve never had Useful’s beans not germ this way.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

Lol I just stick my beans in a wet rooter pod and usually get 9/10 or 10/10. Y'all do too much fuckin' around with it.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 10, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol I just stick my beans in a wet rooter pod and usually get 9/10 or 10/10. Y'all do too much fuckin' around with it.


I honestly didn’t know any better when I started, I done some research and went with this method. It’s worked , so cant complain

I did the same as you last crop, tossed beans in rapid rooters and left them alone,all 4 popped in couple days. So you are probably correct lol, it’s prob more steps than necessary


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol I just stick my beans in a wet rooter pod and usually get 9/10 or 10/10. Y'all do too much fuckin' around with it.


That works too honestly. Sometimes I skip the paper towels and only do the seed soak. Always soak first in my opinion for 20-24 hours.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> I honestly didn’t know any better when I started, I done some research and went with this method. It’s worked , so cant complain
> 
> I did the same as you last crop, tossed beans in rapid rooters and left them alone,all 4 popped in couple days. So you are probably correct lol, it’s prob more steps than necessary


understandable. It always just seemed like it was just a way for impatient people to see progress quicker, but I personally dont believe adding 2 extra steps of transferring (shotglass to towel to rooter) has any benefit, just adds risk of damaging your seedlings. 



DocofRock said:


> That works too honestly. Sometimes I skip the paper towels and only do the seed soak. Always soak first in my opinion for 20-24 hours.


If I remember I'll soak beans for 24 hrs then drop them in a pod, but I'm probably only doing that about half the time. I do agree though that I do see some benefit in it, but it isnt actually necessary. right now I'm trying to figure out if I like grodan or jiffy pods more for seeds. Already decided that Rapid Rooters are a no go. Too dense, the seed will just push itself straight out before the root digs into the rooter. 

Just an FYI: RAPID ROOTERS suck for seeds! Great for clones though. And that is my unsolicited advice for the morning 

@Useful Seeds have you said much about your Jungle Spice cut yet??? I just saw that those seeds are up for sale. Would love to know what thats bringing to the table as I havent ever been able to find a ton out about it. Thanks!


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Just an FYI: RAPID ROOTERS suck for seeds! Great for clones though. And that is my unsolicited advice for the morning


I have to strongly agree with you. I started a few seeds in them a while back and I’ll never use them again for seedlings.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

Just some updates from day 41! Chocolate Diesel killing it.

Useful’s Chocolate Diesel:


Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi:


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes absolutely. afriend of mine who´s havin bad cluster headache is trying it out just right now and he says it´s working like a charme. Or the right strain is helping too.

the non natural version would be using some straight oxygen from a bottle.

And those new strains (which i surely never will be able to touch over here  ) sound amazing and tasty.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 10, 2020)

Peat, lime, vermiculite and couple handfuls of worm castings makes great seed start mix on the cheap. I plant seeds right into this, I think the more you handle the seeds between paper towel etc the more chance you’re gonna screw something up


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh sorry. Just realised i answered a post from 20 pages earlier.  My fault!!  

Anyway. Those plants looking lovely.


----------



## DankDonut (Jan 10, 2020)

lol. word.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

Intastella99 said:


> Oh sorry. Just realised i answered a post from 20 pages earlier.  My fault!!
> 
> Anyway. Those plants looking lovely.


Appreciate it man! All about those genetics. Next grow for me is going to be ALL Useful beans in support of the breeder. Haven’t decided if I’m rolling with all the same strain, or maybe I’ll throw in a little variety. I’m still really feening to grow DDS, and I have 3 of them. Hmm.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 10, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Appreciate it man! All about those genetics. Next grow for me is going to be ALL Useful beans in support of the breeder. Haven’t decided if I’m rolling with all the same strain, or maybe I’ll throw in a little variety. I’m still really feening to grow DDS, and I have 3 of them. Hmm.


I got a few boo seeds from a friend months back that's how I heard about useful. I was gonna start them in a couple weeks with somethin else. But now plans have changed. I'll have 4 useful plants in there. 

Thanks for the opportunity useful!


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

Damn that’s one strain I don’t have — I’d love to grow it at some point for sure.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 10, 2020)

Chem cookie trip day 45 from flip. Only pic I have my pic of main cola says error when I try to load it.


Chem cookie trip day 42 from flip still real fruity smell on this one.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4453682
> Chem cookie trip day 45 from flip. Only pic I have my pic of main cola says error when I try to load it.
> 
> View attachment 4453684
> Chem cookie trip day 42 from flip still real fruity smell on this one.


MUH GAWD. Frost City on that CCT. Looking killer.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 10, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4453682
> Chem cookie trip day 45 from flip. Only pic I have my pic of main cola says error when I try to load it.
> 
> View attachment 4453684
> Chem cookie trip day 42 from flip still real fruity smell on this one.


Ive got one of these 1 week in 12 12 looking at yours i can't wait. That's beautiful buds


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 10, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4453682
> Chem cookie trip day 45 from flip. Only pic I have my pic of main cola says error when I try to load it.
> 
> View attachment 4453684
> Chem cookie trip day 42 from flip still real fruity smell on this one.


If they go 35 more days they are gonna be swole


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the help guys dropped a few more in a glass for about 24 hours then into a slightly damp paper towel. Will the seeds sink in the glass or anything or just wait about 24 hours?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 10, 2020)

One of the GG#4 S1's at day 23 from flip. I will post better pics when I have to haul them out again. 


How many lady bugs do you see in this picture?

Cheers


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> One of the GG#4 S1's at day 23 from flip. I will post better pics when I have to haul them out again.
> View attachment 4453703
> 
> How many lady bugs do you see in this picture?
> ...


I think I only see 2. I hate that the pic quality is so botched when you zoom in on RIU.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys dropped a few more in a glass for about 24 hours then into a slightly damp paper towel. Will the seeds sink in the glass or anything or just wait about 24 hours?


Usually in my experience if you kinda “tap” them while they are floating after 12-18 hours they sink to the bottom. I’ve never had an issue germinating as long as I did a proper soak. After that point, I’ve found it doesn’t really matter as far as germination rate - they all seem to germ whether they are in rapid rooters, directly in the medium, or in paper towels. I am personally a big believer in the initial soak, whatever you do with them afterwards.

I think I’m gonna do a soak with some horticultural coconut and aloe Vera added. Kinda like a SST, with some good micro nutes, saponins, Vitamins, hormones etc.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4453682
> Chem cookie trip day 45 from flip. Only pic I have my pic of main cola says error when I try to load it.
> 
> View attachment 4453684
> Chem cookie trip day 42 from flip still real fruity smell on this one.


 Yummy!! !! Looking sense and frosty!


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

It´s three as far as i can see.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Usually in my experience if you kinda “tap” them while they are floating after 12-18 hours they sink to the bottom. I’ve never had an issue germinating as long as I did a proper soak. After that point, I’ve found it doesn’t really matter as far as germination rate - they all seem to germ whether they are in rapid rooters, directly in the medium, or in paper towels. I am personally a big believer in the initial soak, whatever you do with them afterwards.
> 
> I think I’m gonna do a soak with some horticultural coconut and aloe Vera added. Kinda like a SST, with some good micro nutes, saponins, Vitamins, hormones etc.



How do you add the coconut and aloe vera? Just oils or how?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 10, 2020)

So far wet one seed each of:

Useful OC X CD, Useful Sunny Diesel fems. Heisenbeans dos si dos x purple punch, Heisenbeans wedding cake x purple punch).

Checking 4 baggies with moist papertowels folded I see ONE seed has cracked so far.....heisenbeans wedding cake hybrid.......its been 30 hours........only 2 hours on a heated heat mat. My room temp is maybe 64 in here.....so I decided to plug in a heat mat.

Fox Farm Happy Frog soil in Red Solo Cups very soon, hope to see 3 of the 4 crack.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

Intastella99 said:


> How do you add the coconut and aloe vera? Just oils or how?


If you haven’t checked out BuildASoil.com, they have some really nice products (that I use many of), including horticultural coconut powder and aloe vera extract. If you haven’t looked in to using either of those additives, I’d suggest doing a bit of research on them. You’ll be surprised how effective they can be, especially for seedlings. For instance, aloe Vera contains salicylic acid, which stimulates root development. Coconut powder contains many cytokines too. These are also great additives for rooting clones — I’ve seen someone propagate clones that had massive, healthy white roots inside of 5 days.

Aloe Vera is also a surfactant/wetting agent; it contains Saponin as well. You should read more in depth about this stuff IMO. Of course, neither of these things are _needed_, but they sure do help out.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

No i don´t know the buildasoil . Maybe because i am from little Germany   But i definetly gonna check out about that aloe and coco stuff. The funny thing is i am having an aloe PLant at my house. Can you use it´s juice too?


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 10, 2020)

Intastella99 said:


> No i don´t know the buildasoil . Maybe because i am from little Germany   But i definetly gonna check out about that aloe and coco stuff. The funny thing is i am having an aloe PLant at my house. Can you use it´s juice too?


You absolutely can; in fact, that is the most economical way to add aloe into your feeding regimen. Plants, especially young plants focused on growing roots love it. You should really do some digging into horticultural uses of aloe and coconut, because I don’t want to profess to be the expert on their use, but they have done very well by me.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

I definetly have a look at it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 10, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> If you haven’t checked out BuildASoil.com, they have some really nice products (that I use many of), including horticultural coconut powder and aloe vera extract. If you haven’t looked in to using either of those additives, I’d suggest doing a bit of research on them. You’ll be surprised how effective they can be, especially for seedlings. For instance, aloe Vera contains salicylic acid, which stimulates root development. Coconut powder contains many cytokines too. These are also great additives for rooting clones — I’ve seen someone propagate clones that had massive, healthy white roots inside of 5 days.
> 
> Aloe Vera is also a surfactant/wetting agent; it contains Saponin as well. You should read more in depth about this stuff IMO. Of course, neither of these things are _needed_, but they sure do help out.


I hear crushing a aspirin into powder and dissolving in a gal of water will give salicylic acid to them too


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 10, 2020)

Intastella99 said:


> No i don´t know the buildasoil . Maybe because i am from little Germany   But i definetly gonna check out about that aloe and coco stuff. The funny thing is i am having an aloe PLant at my house. Can you use it´s juice too?


I switched to Aloe for rooting clones last year. I cut off one of the larger parts from the bottom of the Aloe plant, scoop all the gel from inside into a blender. Add just a bit of water and blend. Use right away and dip cuttings into the Aloe gel instead of hormone powder or gel. It works great.
As for starting seeds I just put them between wet paper towel inside a plastic container in a warm spot. Usually within 24-48 hours they have cracked and sprouted tails and are then planted.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 10, 2020)

Okay crazy. I just read a little bit about self made cloning solutions and i have to say i didn´t know anything about it. always bought something and had great experiences with it. But i am also a fan of diy so i definetly will give it try.
Anyone tried Hoeny or even puttin cuttings into Potatoes?? Should be good for extremly weak cuttings. So that´s what the article said.  But in a non canna relatet magazine.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 10, 2020)

Gotta love JBC! Some tranquil chocolate and ghost train haze.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 10, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4453829
> Gotta love JBC! Some tranquil chocolate and ghost train haze.


You’re in for a very special treat with those tranquil chocolate!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 10, 2020)

pthobson said:


> You’re in for a very special treat with those tranquil chocolate!


I snagged a pack as well; super pumped with these!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 10, 2020)

Any updates on the Black Lime Reserve?


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 10, 2020)

15 for 15 this round. Two of them are Chocolate Pie and showed tails after 18 hrs in the paper towel (5 parts RO water/ 1 part H2O2). They are now comfortably resting in a soft bed of Coco.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2020)

It’s a full moon seeds should start popping


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> One of the GG#4 S1's at day 23 from flip. I will post better pics when I have to haul them out again.
> View attachment 4453703
> 
> How many lady bugs do you see in this picture?
> ...


They helping with the problem?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 10, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys I'm having some bad luck with germination it's only my 3rd grow so I do believe it's me completely. Only 1 out of 5 tranquil chocolate and 0 out of 2 blueberry n oranges. What am I doing wrong here guys please help lol. I just put them in a wet paper towel in a ziploc bag on top of my DVD player for a little warmth lol.


Please let me know how ya make out, willing to help in any way I can.


BDGrows said:


> Any updates on the Black Lime Reserve?


They are ready to roll !!! Just waiting on orders.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are ready to roll !!! Just waiting on orders.


Ready and waiting, any ideas if GLG is going to pick any up?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Please let me know how ya make out, willing to help in any way I can.
> 
> Thanks useful I greatly appreciate it I stopped 2 more blueberry n oranges yesterday morning I will def let you know how it goes


----------



## blowerme (Jan 11, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> If they go 35 more days they are gonna be swole


Oh yeah I will let them go as long as they need. Mine grew tall and wide. One is 5 foot no super cropping. The other would be close to 6 probably, it did get cropped. The Dank sinatras in there are short and bushy for sure. I have them on 12in stands to get them up there with the cct. 

I'll get more pics of all tonight.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Ready and waiting, any ideas if GLG is going to pick any up?


Let me go grab my old 8 ball and give it a shake....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................All signs point to yes !!! LOL


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 11, 2020)

I just had myself a solid psilocybin experience and it’s got me doing all kinds of reflection. I had this epiphany that I’m able to grow literal fire at home as a hobbyist thanks to guys like Useful putting out killer genetics. I’m also wondering how to move forward with life after seeing everything from my wife’s face to the bathroom door in such astounding dimension. Hahaha. Feeling refreshed. 

Anyway, shots from today  Keep it real, you guys are great


----------



## feva (Jan 11, 2020)

they look amazing


----------



## feva (Jan 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let me go grab my old 8 ball and give it a shake....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................All signs point to yes !!! LOL


so is that going to be the way to get the fire alien x blacklime freebies? cause that is on my list for sure


----------



## pthobson (Jan 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let me go grab my old 8 ball and give it a shake....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................All signs point to yes !!! LOL


Go ahead and write my name on a pack before you ship orders out to the banks 
I take it JBC will receive also?(BLSR F4)


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 11, 2020)

What are everyone’s favorite Useful strains out of curiosity? Useful, what are some of your all time favorites?


----------



## TackYouCack! (Jan 12, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> What are everyone’s favorite Useful strains out of curiosity? Useful, what are some of your all time favorites?


I've run at least 10 Useful strains and my favorite is Chem 91 x BOO. Even though I'm a big fan of anything citrus/orange terps or Chemdog this one exceeded my expectations. Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies also gave me a couple of really solid plants. And I came across one of the most floral terp profiles I've ever had from a Purple chocolate. Can't go wrong with anything from Useful imo


----------



## TackYouCack! (Jan 12, 2020)

What are some of your favorites DocofRock?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 12, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> They helping with the problem?


Yes but just like I read they will not completely wipe out aphids. They do however seem to be doing a good job of keeping the population in check. 

Cheers


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 12, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> What are some of your favorites DocofRock?


Well I haven’t gotten to grow nearly enough to have a good sample size unfortunately, I’m a fairly new grower still. I loved his BBnC for sure. I’ve heard a lot of great things about BOO, DDS, and Tranquil Chocolate though — all of which I’d like to try.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 12, 2020)

So I've lost my double dipped strawberry girls. Had them packed in tight in a 4x8 tray along with some strains I had received via strainly, tucked away in the corner of the grow spot while I re-built the flower room. Wasn't as attentive as I should've been, and it turns out one of the clones I received from strainly had hops latent viroid, which was spreading to the other girls in the tray since they were all packed in so tightly. After seeing symptoms show in a good percentage of the girls and realizing what it was, I culled all plants in the 4x8, not wanting to risk anything. Luckily I have a few personal cuts of other strains and one lone DDS survivor that were in a different tray altogether, unaffected. 

Foolish of me not to quarantine the clones for a few weeks and see how they develop. I inspected them thoroughly, sprayed them with preventatives, and quarantined for a few days to see if PM or mites would show as per usual. Hops latent is kind of a new thing I'm learning about, so I wasn't prepared. Good to know now, I'm a better grower because of it. Careful guys.


----------



## mathed (Jan 12, 2020)

Making my first round with Useful after reading good reviews. Rolling with BOO (fem), Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel (fem), and Lucky Lime F2 (reg). Pretty excited to see what kind of fruity delights these ladies are going to reveal.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 12, 2020)

You should have kept them in quarantine and cured them.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 12, 2020)

Good evening, Useful fam!

Just wanted to take a second to congratulate an old buddy for making 400 pages in RIU in such a short time. I think this speaks volumes about your spirit. Wish more in the community would follow lead. ... and happy late birthday! 

Cheers to a banner 2020 for ya!


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You should have kept them in quarantine and cured them.


They were just in veg. The flower room is under a bit of construction.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 12, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> They were just in veg. The flower room is under a bit of construction.


Just for the experience of curing the ailment


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> So I've lost my double dipped strawberry girls. Had them packed in tight in a 4x8 tray along with some strains I had received via strainly, tucked away in the corner of the grow spot while I re-built the flower room. Wasn't as attentive as I should've been, and it turns out one of the clones I received from strainly had hops latent viroid, which was spreading to the other girls in the tray since they were all packed in so tightly. After seeing symptoms show in a good percentage of the girls and realizing what it was, I culled all plants in the 4x8, not wanting to risk anything. Luckily I have a few personal cuts of other strains and one lone DDS survivor that were in a different tray altogether, unaffected.
> 
> Foolish of me not to quarantine the clones for a few weeks and see how they develop. I inspected them thoroughly, sprayed them with preventatives, and quarantined for a few days to see if PM or mites would show as per usual. Hops latent is kind of a new thing I'm learning about, so I wasn't prepared. Good to know now, I'm a better grower because of it. Careful guys.


I got 2beans left of dds if you want'em


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 12, 2020)

day 7 from flip 63ish to go


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 12, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I got 2beans left of dds if you want'em


I appreciate the offer brother but this thread has been kind enough to me as is. I have some backup packs that @Useful Seeds sent me a while back. Gonna pop a few Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel  The hunt continues.


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 12, 2020)

My DDS is 2 weeks in flower and 1 month in veg under rapid led. It's in 3 gal coco/perlite/verm. Huge fan leaves. Kinda of a slow grower but it appears to lean hard indica from somewhere. Smells like coffee.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 12, 2020)

This is what my seeds keep doing I got 1 to pop and work. I did they soak thing and into a damp paper towel I dont understand.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 12, 2020)

Also, @Useful Seeds , what’s going on with your Chocolate Covered Strawberries work? Been meaning to ask but always slips my mind. Thanks man as usual.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 13, 2020)

Top 2 pics chem cookie trip #1 day 49 from flip with and without flash


These are cct #2 45 days from flip


Dank sinatra 43 days from flip

The cct are super frosty and sticky. #2 still smells like froot loops, kinda lemony. #1 I can't pinpoint a smell, just some dank ass weed. My nose dont work like some of you guys


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 13, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4455453View attachment 4455454
> Top 2 pics chem cookie trip #1 day 49 from flip with and without flash
> 
> View attachment 4455456View attachment 4455457
> ...


Holy hell. My CCT don’t look nearly as good.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 13, 2020)

Day 44 of 12/12 and I’m thinking that these Peyote WiFi are gonna be done within 2 weeks. Chocolate diesel still has some time though, maybe 3-4 weeks I’d guess. Here’s some pics. Turned the light intensity down some today in the tent and decreased lights on time by 15 minutes. Winter is coming for these fools.

Here’s Chocolate Diesel


Here’s Peyote WiFi


And Here’s Cheese


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bag of Oranges after some heavy pruning and supercropping.

Also roots sighting in the aero cloner at 7 days, so hopefully we will have 8 more gals ready to go into the aero system in a few days.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 13, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4278150 View attachment 4278151
> 
> Trimmed Ralph buds [oc x cd]


Nice!! You must give the special pheno's names?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! You must give the special pheno's names?


1st and only time. 2 seeds made one tall and one short plant. It originally was an inside joke that I knew @Useful Seeds would get, referring to a couple of former U Va basketball standouts Ricky Stokes and Ralph whatshisname.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 13, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1st and only time. 2 seeds made one tall and one short plant. It originally was an inside joke that I knew @Useful Seeds would get, referring to a couple of former U Va basketball standouts Ricky Stokes and Ralph whatshisname.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 13, 2020)

Development.
Bruised Banana (Blackjack x Banana OG)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 14, 2020)

anybody else find a BOO pheno that is dense, tightly stacked, dark green, and has almost no nose to it? PLant looks beautiful but hardly smells like anything, a standout compared to the stankin' orange rankness that comes off the other ladies. Hit her with some Dank Sinatra pollen but I'm kind of wishing that I had hit a different one. Oh well, hopefully those delicious DS terps can really come through, and maintain the awesome structure this lady has. We shall see...


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 14, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> anybody else find a BOO pheno that is dense, tightly stacked, dark green, and has almost no nose to it? PLant looks beautiful but hardly smells like anything, a standout compared to the stankin' orange rankness that comes off the other ladies. Hit her with some Dank Sinatra pollen but I'm kind of wishing that I had hit a different one. Oh well, hopefully those delicious DS terps can really come through, and maintain the awesome structure this lady has. We shall see...


I had the same pheno super hard buds but just that weird green smell lol it was so nice i took clones from it while in veg i i wish i would've taken them from the orange peel pheno


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 14, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I had the same pheno super hard buds but just that weird green smell lol it was so nice i took clones from it while in veg i i wish i would've taken them from the orange peel pheno


hows the smoke on this one? LOVING my orange one, but I didnt take clones of any. I got a couple OCxCD x BOO going right now though, hoping to get my orange fix through them.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

Here’s a few day 45 pics fam. I’m getting antsy already... chopchopchopnomnomnom. Getting psyched for my all Useful grow too!


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 14, 2020)

LOvely looking ladys.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

Intastella99 said:


> LOvely looking ladys.


Thank you.  Hoping to take them a few more weeks. It’s crazy how hard it is to be patient in the last few weeks of flower.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 14, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hows the smoke on this one? LOVING my orange one, but I didnt take clones of any. I got a couple OCxCD x BOO going right now though, hoping to get my orange fix through them.


I tried it once the buzz was pretty much the same as the other phenotypes and the orange flavor did come through despite the smell


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 14, 2020)

IS there any chance to get some hands on useful seeds over here in Europe too?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 14, 2020)

feva said:


> so is that going to be the way to get the fire alien x blacklime freebies? cause that is on my list for sure


Actually the Fire Alien Kush freebies were sent to JBC, packs of 5. It was a small cut, and I didn't get that many.



DocofRock said:


> What are everyone’s favorite Useful strains out of curiosity? Useful, what are some of your all time favorites?


That is tough!!! Um.......real skunk from back in the day, Bodhi's Mothers Milk, I had a cut of that I found that was AMAZING !!! Um........Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, SSSDH, Bodhi's White Lotus, I had a cut of that for about 6 years, and made some crosses, Lucky Lotus comes to mind. I found an amazing mocha coffee lady in Bogs Sour Bubble, ......................too many for me to list actually.



SmokeAL0t said:


> Good evening, Useful fam!
> 
> Just wanted to take a second to congratulate an old buddy for making 400 pages in RIU in such a short time. I think this speaks volumes about your spirit. Wish more in the community would follow lead. ... and happy late birthday!
> 
> Cheers to a banner 2020 for ya!


Thanks a bunch brother !!!



pthobson said:


> Also, @Useful Seeds , what’s going on with your Chocolate Covered Strawberries work? Been meaning to ask but always slips my mind. Thanks man as usual.


I didn't get as much pollen as I had hoped for, gonna try again fer sure.



blowerme said:


> View attachment 4455453View attachment 4455454
> Top 2 pics chem cookie trip #1 day 49 from flip with and without flash
> 
> View attachment 4455456View attachment 4455457
> ...


WOW !!! I honestly can't believe they are still in stock !!! Once they are gone, they will be gone forever.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Actually the Fire Alien Kush freebies were sent to JBC, packs of 5. It was a small cut, and I didn't get that many.
> 
> 
> That is tough!!! Um.......real skunk from back in the day, Bodhi's Mothers Milk, I had a cut of that I found that was AMAZING !!! Um........Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, SSSDH, Bodhi's White Lotus, I had a cut of that for about 6 years, and made some crosses, Lucky Lotus comes to mind. I found an amazing mocha coffee lady in Bogs Sour Bubble, ......................too many for me to list actually.
> ...


@Useful Seeds Did I read that you are gonna be dropping a Chocolate Diesel F3 soon? That is going to be on the top of my list for sure. I’m beyond psyched to harvest mine - it is sticky as hell, covered in trichs, and smells like heaven. It’s so hard to be patient sometimes hah.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 14, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> @Useful Seeds Did I read that you are gonna be dropping a Chocolate Diesel F3 soon? That is going to be on the top of my list for sure. I’m beyond psyched to harvest mine - it is sticky as hell, covered in trichs, and smells like heaven. It’s so hard to be patient sometimes hah.


Yes , you read that correctly, Chocolate Diesel f3 will be ready soon, along with some Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel freebies.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes , you read that correctly, Chocolate Diesel f3 will be ready soon, along with some Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel freebies.


I wish I had a 100’ x 100’ grow space hah, there’s just so much I want to grow. Only being able to do a handful of strains every few months is the worst part about this hobby for me. I love just sitting with my plants, watering, and tinkering. Just brings me peace.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 14, 2020)

Also there is a batch of freebies that are comin up made by @reallybigjesusfreak !! HAOG x Sunshine Daydream lady x Helena male. He even took the time to test them before offering em up to help the community, he sent me pics......but I can't find em........lol. I am just floored by the acts of random kindness to be honest. Good stuff !!!


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 14, 2020)

Alright, since my shipment is on the way, I can finally jump in here...

Useful!!! I'm bringing the Lucky Lime up to Da UP of MI.
OH Yhaw? Yhaw you betcha der Eh?


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes , you read that correctly, Chocolate Diesel f3 will be ready soon, along with some Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel freebies.


Please tell me you will make fem


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Also there is a batch of freebies that are comin up made by @reallybigjesusfreak !! HAOG x Sunshine Daydream lady x Helena male. He even took the time to test them before offering em up to help the community, he sent me pics......but I can't find em........lol. I am just floored by the acts of random kindness to be honest. Good stuff !!!


It’s just a testament to how *you* treat your customers. It’s one thing to have fire genetics, but it’s another to be generous, thoughtful, and humble. So many businesses out there are so far off base these days — little more than a money grab and fancy advertising. You’re still posting on the 400th+ page of your thread, and I’ve never once seen you act with anything other than humility and kindness. That is what gets my loyalty as a customer.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

@TevinJonson Bro, I wanna see what’s going on with your grow! How’s it coming along?


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 14, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> @TevinJonson Bro, I wanna see what’s going on with your grow! How’s it coming along?


 just about to top its fisheye OG not a useful my next grow will be tho. still working on getting my grow environment dialed in before i grow the good stuff


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> just about to top its fisheye OG not a useful my next grow will be tho. still working on getting my grow environment dialed in before i grow the good stuff


Looks good! That RH is pretty damn low — I wish I could get mine that low right now in late flower. I run a 70pt dehumidifier in the room, just ordered another smaller unit for inside the tent.

Edit: I just saw that dehumidifier in the corner. You got it running?


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 14, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Looks good! That RH is pretty damn low — I wish I could get mine that low right now in late flower. I run a 70pt dehumidifier in the room, just ordered another smaller unit for inside the tent.
> 
> Edit: I just saw that dehumidifier in the corner. You got it running?


lol no not at that vpd thats y i have a water jug in there to raise it a bit


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Also there is a batch of freebies that are comin up made by @reallybigjesusfreak !! HAOG x Sunshine Daydream lady x Helena male. He even took the time to test them before offering em up to help the community, he sent me pics......but I can't find em........lol. I am just floored by the acts of random kindness to be honest. Good stuff !!!


You inspire the kindness, my brother. Most breeders think they are King Shit, you are one of us. Very decent, great prices, and you never brag.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 14, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> lol no not at that vpd thats y i have a water jug in there to raise it a bit


That’s wild dude, crazy difference from where I’m at. I struggle to keep it down most of the time.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 14, 2020)

I wanted to get a good pic of the Blue Dream x CD before I chopped her. That didn't happen. She was too heavy and wouldn't cooperate. So you get a couple mediocre pics instead. Day 66 (from flip).


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Also there is a batch of freebies that are comin up made by @reallybigjesusfreak !! HAOG x Sunshine Daydream lady x Helena male. He even took the time to test them before offering em up to help the community, he sent me pics......but I can't find em........lol. I am just floored by the acts of random kindness to be honest. Good stuff !!!


well since ya went and said it and I can talk about it now, I will be doing a little write up with grow info, as well as some photos of both nugs and the plant. I really like the structure on her, with minimal work you can be almost Larf free with her.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Please tell me you will make fem


dudes busy, make your own. it aint hard.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jan 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is tough!!! Um.......real skunk from back in the day, Bodhi's Mothers Milk, I had a cut of that I found that was AMAZING !!! Um........Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, SSSDH, Bodhi's White Lotus, I had a cut of that for about 6 years, and made some crosses, Lucky Lotus comes to mind. I found an amazing mocha coffee lady in Bogs Sour Bubble, ......................too many for me to list actually.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


 Any chance of a pure skunk line coming out either a f1-100 or S1?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 15, 2020)

If Useful got a hold of a healthy NL #5 strain he'd keep many indica lovers happy, js.


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dudes busy, make your own. it aint hard.


Was not bugging him. I was just wondering I only buy fem. and I love useful selections. Bought his seeds already and plan on buying more that’s all.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Was not bugging him. I was just wondering I only buy fem. and I love useful selections. Bought his seeds already and plan on buying more that’s all.


K, so buy regs this time and make fems. Why do you need somebody to do it for you? You have a goal in mind, achieve it.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 15, 2020)

Day 46 since flip. Starting to really look interesting... I think I’m witnessing some of the Peyote Purple genetics coming out in these Peyote WiFi. Chocolate diesel just keeps on thickening up.

Chocolate Diesel:


Peyote WiFi:


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> K, so buy regs this time and make fems. Why do you need somebody to do it for you? You have a goal in mind, achieve it.


This thread and most in it are chill. Why are you bothering a new member at RIU (Rolloff)? Kid did nothing wrong at all. He's bought Useful seeds and hasn't complained, he asked a legit question. If Useful would keep breeding fems.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 15, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Please tell me you will make fem


Yes, I will be making more Chocolate Diesel fems, thanks a bunch for the interest and support.



MickeyBlanco said:


> Any chance of a pure skunk line coming out either a f1-100 or S1?


I'm hoping that these Skunk seeds that I brought back from my home town play nicely for us. Schyler Skunk. You couldn't go anywhere with a bud on your person without everyone knowing that you were holding.



Couch_Lock said:


> If Useful got a hold of a healthy NL #5 strain he'd keep many indica lovers happy, js.


Maybe a seed increase of let's say........89 Noof Sensi cut x BCSC NL #5 ???? Something like that ?????


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, I will be making more Chocolate Diesel fems, thanks a bunch for the interest and support.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that these Skunk seeds that I brought back from my home town play nicely for us. Schyler Skunk. You couldn't go anywhere with a bud on your person without everyone knowing that you were holding.
> ...


im waiting for my NL2x88g13 clone to grow bigger so I can take more clones from that, want a cut?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> It’s just a testament to how *you* treat your customers. It’s one thing to have fire genetics, but it’s another to be generous, thoughtful, and humble. So many businesses out there are so far off base these days — little more than a money grab and fancy advertising. You’re still posting on the 400th+ page of your thread, and I’ve never once seen you act with anything other than humility and kindness. That is what gets my loyalty as a customer.


Hell yeah, that's how Useful treats everyone! Best wishes and may a ton of positive energy find you well @Useful Seeds


----------



## pthobson (Jan 15, 2020)

What can you tell me about Apocalypto you worked with @Useful Seeds? Just landed a pack of F2 of yours. Thinking they may be a little older.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> im waiting for my NL2x88g13 clone to grow bigger so I can take more clones from that, want a cut?


Maybe, thanks for the offer.



pthobson said:


> What can you tell me about Apocalypto you worked with @Useful Seeds? Just landed a pack of F2 of yours. Thinking they may be a little older.


Yeah, that seed increase was done about 6 years ago ?? It is a Swamp Boys creation, um, Sour Diesel x Georgia Pine. I remember it leaned more towards the sativa side, but without a crazy long flowering time....10 weeks comes to mind.....maybe 11. The high is upbeat but without any paranoia, gonna need to support most late in flower, start off the feed low and see how they respond, you can always add but it's hard to subtract.....lol. The seed increase was done because I felt like it was a solid pairing, and the high was pretty dang good in a motivational way.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Maybe a seed increase of let's say........89 Noof Sensi cut x BCSC NL #5 ???? Something like that ?????


Hell yeah, I'm in ........will be purchasing a few packs if that happened. My old bones like sedation @ times!


----------



## pthobson (Jan 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Maybe, thanks for the offer.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that seed increase was done about 6 years ago ?? It is a Swamp Boys creation, um, Sour Diesel x Georgia Pine. I remember it leaned more towards the sativa side, but without a crazy long flowering time....10 weeks comes to mind.....maybe 11. The high is upbeat but without any paranoia, gonna need to support most late in flower, start off the feed low and see how they respond, you can always add but it's hard to subtract.....lol. The seed increase was done because I felt like it was a solid pairing, and the high was pretty dang good in a motivational way.


Sweet just happened to see them with proceeds going to a good cause so I chipped in. Was going to get more older stuff but was the only useful left. Idc if they pop or not just wanted to add to the collection


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 15, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Sweet just happened to see them with proceeds going to a good cause so I chipped in. Was going to get more older stuff but was the only useful left. Idc if they pop or not just wanted to add to the collection


They were stored properly, so your kindness will be rewarded.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> They were stored properly, so your kindness will be rewarded.


Thanks. Would be cool to preserve some of your older creations, taking to the next gen. etc and to return the favor to everyone that’s part of the Useful family currently and also the Useful family of the future. Peak would be this and creating some crosses with these genetics with free access to everyone. (quantity not unlimited obviously.) the impact could be crazy, hell it already is from where I’m sitting


----------



## blowerme (Jan 16, 2020)

Who else is growing some useful let's see some pics


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 16, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Who else is growing some useful let's see some pics


Sadly the only Useful growing in my space right now is the pile of Useful beans waiting to be popped.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 16, 2020)

If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


----------



## feva (Jan 16, 2020)

My thoughts well wishes and positive vibes go to you and your family @pthobson . keep your head up and stay positive


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Will do; hope everything works out


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jan 16, 2020)

PSA: Black Lime Reserve at JBC @ 4:20pm Pacific.

Also some really good info on JBC site about Respect Genetics freebies crosses/parents.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Strength and peace to you!


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hope I get some definitely ready


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 16, 2020)

Lucky Lime arrived at a new home today, I'm giddy with excitement!!! Nobody has this around here, _so far...._
I kinda f'd up though....lost my noodle making the order, too many beans...
Well, that's it. Gotta start another-nother room up.... again.


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Praying for you and your family. Hold your head up and try to stay positive


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

I bet Copper Chem X Useful's BOO would be a kickass smoke.


pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Hang in there, dude. Life is a highway but it can be bumpy in spots. God Bless u and yours.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Many blessing and may positive energy find you well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Dang man, you know you and your family are in our thoughts for sure. We have had many private messages together, and I know for a fact that you are good people. If you need to talk please message me my friend. Positive vibes and good thoughts are headed your way my friend. STAY STRONG


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


It would be my pleasure. I hope you find peace in your difficulty man. In my experience, the toughest times always pass, it’s just hard sometimes to remember when you’re in the thick of it. Hang in there bro.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 16, 2020)

Chem cookie trip day 52 from flip. It looks so much more frosty in person. I feel like I can't get a good pic. Turning purple too


Cct day 49 from flip


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Not much on praying, so positive energies with no strings attached are heading your way!

I'd also like a bit of this. My cuz, who's been fighting Glioblastoma, just got the word she also has an incurable brain cancer. Comforting thoughts would really help her, thanks!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

Best of health to all in this thread, and to their ppl. I've been thru health crisis before and perservered. Beat diabetes last August, fought that stuff 11 yrs. Medically disabled due to severe back injury but after droppin 45 lbs my back is much better. That back injury limited my mobility a LOT, but Im good now, high school weight at 64 yrs old.

we all go thru stuff, so most of us have been there.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 16, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4457954View attachment 4457956View attachment 4457958
> Chem cookie trip day 52 from flip. It looks so much more frosty in person. I feel like I can't get a good pic. Turning purple too
> 
> View attachment 4457961View attachment 4457966
> Cct day 49 from flip


Looks killer dude-nice work


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 16, 2020)

did JBC stop taking cards?

i dont see the option for it at checkout


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> did JBC stop taking cards?
> 
> i dont see the option for it at checkout


Yeah only cash/mo or you can email to see if there are other offline methods.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 16, 2020)

I appreciate all of you! More than you know. Trying to stay positive but pretty hard to at times, especially right now. All of us are going through something on a day to day basis and in the end, the inevitable. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you as well, not just today, but everyday.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang man, you know you and your family are in our thoughts for sure. We have had many private messages together, and I know for a fact that you are good people. If you need to talk please message me my friend. Positive vibes and good thoughts are headed your way my friend. STAY STRONG


Thanks Useful. Same for you man. You ever need to talk you know I’m here.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jan 16, 2020)

Useful, what u think about that sunny d?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Who else is growing some useful let's see some pics


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


Here's hoping that you and yours will all be well!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2020)

I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He is a super cool cat, He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


----------



## pthobson (Jan 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


Yes yes and yes. Cross something with the Candyman and call it Cabrini-Green. Something I’ve wanted to do myself.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


If u know him some, might make an interesting project........


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 16, 2020)

I commented in his thread and tagged you in it. I think there some nice work to be done in there. A Collab would be cool, @shorelineOG is good people!


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He is a super cool cat, He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


After running his ECSD, I am definitely going to try a few more of his strains. I would love to see a collaboration.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He is a super cool cat, He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


Would there be any chace for an auto, that could be nice. but im not familiar enough to suggest anything else. growing your customer base and inventory is always a good thing as long as quality is maintained. but from what I've observed is your a perfectionist anyway so that should be no issue.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2020)

One of the GG#4 S1's that was transplanted and flipped Christmas day



Cheers


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He is a super cool cat, He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


I’m always behind you expanding out your offerings, and I feel like you know best. One thing I’d be interested in is in-depth strain descriptions since you have so many strains. I also think it’d be cool to offer like a “premium” line with your best/strongest/most stabilized strains, and maybe some variety packs. I’d definitely be into purchasing those.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Would there be any chace for an auto, that could be nice. but im not familiar enough to suggest anything else. growing your customer base and inventory is always a good thing as long as quality is maintained. but from what I've observed is your a perfectionist anyway so that should be no issue.


Ugh no autos. Who wants weak weed? Ruderalis has zero THC, don't believe the THC content Fastbuds and the autobreeders claim.......add zero to the indica and sativa thc levels ( and divide by 3......Ruderalis/Indica/sativa), its weaker, also less terpenes and cannabinoids.......just easier and faster to grow......but who smokes mids? Nobody I know.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 17, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I’m always behind you expanding out your offerings, and I feel like you know best. One thing I’d be interested in is in-depth strain descriptions since you have so many strains. I also think it’d be cool to offer like a “premium” line with your best/strongest/most stabilized strains, and maybe some variety packs. I’d definitely be into purchasing those.


I am 100% for variety packs mentioned them a few months ago would love to be able to pick my favorite strain in a grow or two


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2020)

This is the other GG#4 S1 also transplanted and flipped on Christmas day

This one has the " tye dyed " leaves



Cheers


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Day 46 since flip. Starting to really look interesting... I think I’m witnessing some of the Peyote Purple genetics coming out in these Peyote WiFi. Chocolate diesel just keeps on thickening up.
> 
> Chocolate Diesel:
> View attachment 4457094View attachment 4457095View attachment 4457097
> ...


Wow


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jan 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He is a super cool cat, He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


Shoreline! That's a strain I always wanted to get with.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ugh no autos. Who wants weak weed? Ruderalis has zero THC, don't believe the THC content Fastbuds and the autobreeders claim.......add zero to the indica and sativa thc levels ( and divide by 3......Ruderalis/Indica/sativa), its weaker, also less terpenes and cannabinoids.......just easier and faster to grow......but who smokes mids? Nobody I know.


You'd be surprised how many people like autos they are easy and quick to grow. Also they have come a long way from what they were and have very high thc now. You might want to give them another try but dont get me wrong i do prefer photos.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> You'd be surprised how many people like autos they are easy and quick to grow. Also they have come a long way from what they were and have very high thc now. You might want to give them another try but dont get me wrong i do prefer photos.


Local dealer grows autos...Im familiar.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 17, 2020)

@Useful Seeds, it doesn't get better than working with real friends. I'd trust that whatever you were working in would be something we'd love.

And, to the auto poo-pooer, you might want to find another dealer lol!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He is a super cool cat, He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


What's better than cool projects with cool people who have good genetics? Sounds good.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 17, 2020)

3 x Bag of oranges ( in need of water) They are under a 315 CMH . Supercropping to keep canopy flat, they are turning out to be hearty little hybrid bonsai bushes.


Other pics are the offspring from the late #1 Bag of oranges. I think she would be proud. They are moving into the veg box within the hour.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 17, 2020)

Shoreline sent me a random PM trying to sell me those cuts. I dont know. Do YOU want to do it? regardless of the genetics, is this an endeavor that you are excited to take on? we just reap the rewards, you're the one who will be putting in all the work. I'd say thats whats most important. Look at the JBC page bud, almost everything is sold out, and it moves fast. You got the Midas touch, its all gold. If you have the time and energy to invest into giving this all a fair shake, with the interest to match, then cool. I'd just hate to see you burn out trying to take on too much, or let personal projects fall by the wayside in order to make time for collab commitments. 

I dont want you to think Im trying to sway you either way, just things I'd consider considering if I was in your shoes.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 17, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Shoreline sent me a random PM trying to sell me those cuts. I dont know. Do YOU want to do it? regardless of the genetics, is this an endeavor that you are excited to take on? we just reap the rewards, you're the one who will be putting in all the work. I'd say thats whats most important. Look at the JBC page bud, almost everything is sold out, and it moves fast. *You got the Midas touch, its all gold*. If you have the time and energy to invest into giving this all a fair shake, with the interest to match, then cool. I'd just hate to see you burn out trying to take on too much, or let personal projects fall by the wayside in order to make time for collab commitments.
> 
> I dont want you to think Im trying to sway you either way, just things I'd consider considering if I was in your shoes.


10000%

We got your back @Useful Seeds , i know im a loyal supporter of anything USEFUL, as im sure 99% of the posters in this thread are. If you build it, they will come!!!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 17, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Shoreline sent me a random PM trying to sell me those cuts. I dont know. Do YOU want to do it? regardless of the genetics, is this an endeavor that you are excited to take on? we just reap the rewards, you're the one who will be putting in all the work. I'd say thats whats most important. Look at the JBC page bud, almost everything is sold out, and it moves fast. You got the Midas touch, its all gold. If you have the time and energy to invest into giving this all a fair shake, with the interest to match, then cool. I'd just hate to see you burn out trying to take on too much, or let personal projects fall by the wayside in order to make time for collab commitments.
> 
> I dont want you to think Im trying to sway you either way, just things I'd consider considering if I was in your shoes.


It was that random because you mentioned you didn't know where to get cuts because Mama Funk stopped shipping. I told you that I include three cuts for the price of one that every order includes a free cuts of purple punch. Free shipping and 6 cuts of two strains for $45. I was trying to help you out. Sorry that offended you.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 17, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> It was that random because you mentioned you didn't know where to get cuts because Mama Funk stopped shipping. I told you that I include three cuts for the price of one that every order includes a free cuts of purple punch. Free shipping and 6 cuts of two strains for $45. I was trying to help you out. Sorry that offended you.


I haven't really looked into purchasing cuts, but that sounds like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 17, 2020)

(HAOGxSSDD)xHelena: Freebies

Structure/growth: Grows great as a multi branch bush, would probably also do just fine as a single cola xmas tree as well. Look for evenly spaced budding structure and strong branching that can hold their own almost til the very end. Every seed has had fairly uniform growth all like this. An absolute resin machine, it'll leave your fingers sticky even in the early weeks of flower. Yields are on the average side, some phenos chunk up pretty nicely. dense buds.d

Time: 9-10 weeks seems to be the sweet spot for most of these ladies, the real sedation lovers could take them a week longer for sure. 

Nose: on the bush, these ladies have a very fruity smell, yet very pungently acidic. I think chemical cleaner, my wife says stomach acid, like throw up. Either way, it adds the fruit and stinks in a great way. Jarred up it sours up quite a bit, and almost tastes like a good and plenty in the smoke, very sweet and herbal.

Effects: real nice for feeling good while you relax. You can still function and focus and enjoy activities on this, but the Helena gives it a more sedative effect. I hit it for a bedtime smoke, but its just personal preference. not my most sedative strain but its great for some introspection.

Resistance: No pests in the garden to test against, but has strong hermie resistance, even agaist light leaks and misschedules. No noticees stresses from over or underfeeding. A very easy plant to grow.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 17, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Shoreline! That's a strain I always wanted to get with.


i would second that shoreline vote


----------



## thenasty1 (Jan 17, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I haven't really looked into purchasing cuts, but that sounds like a pretty good deal to me.


much cheaper than anyone in my area sells cuts for, myself included
its a steal if theyre confirmed authentic and clean


----------



## pthobson (Jan 17, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> It was that random because you mentioned you didn't know where to get cuts because Mama Funk stopped shipping. I told you that I include three cuts for the price of one that every order includes a free cuts of purple punch. Free shipping and 6 cuts of two strains for $45. I was trying to help you out. Sorry that offended you.


sounds like a hell of a deal for real.


----------



## nutter film technique (Jan 17, 2020)

how do i get some of these seeds please please?!? will trade for money


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> It was that random because you mentioned you didn't know where to get cuts because Mama Funk stopped shipping. I told you that I include three cuts for the price of one that every order includes a free cuts of purple punch. Free shipping and 6 cuts of two strains for $45. I was trying to help you out. Sorry that offended you.


Nice offer, Shoreline. He should have taken you up on it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2020)

Shoreline or crippy with the chocd or ChemD x chocd, please. See how fast they sell out.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds, whats the terps of the BLSR F4?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 17, 2020)

herbfanatic said:


> Full tent of OCxCD update! Day 18 of 12/12 and looking great. Defoliated pretty heavily a few days ago and things grew back so fast it looks like I hadn't done any. Hoping that stretch is only a few more days from being over, have maxed out my light height! Might just go ahead and supercrop all the tops if they start to get too close to the light in the coming weeks. Can't wait for this crop! Smelling incredibly strong and tasty.
> 
> View attachment 4415221


Any updates or pics? I'm running a few and would like to see how your run is going.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 17, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @Useful Seeds, it doesn't get better than working with real friends. I'd trust that whatever you were working in would be something we'd love.
> 
> And, to the auto poo-pooer, you might want to find another dealer lol!


Are you from the DMV? Have you listened to the sports junkies.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 17, 2020)

pthobson said:


> If anyone is spiritual in here in any way I please need your prayers at this time. I do my best to be a good person, selfless, take care of my large family etc but this morning has me in a world of hurt. I don’t ask for much but could you all please keep me and my family in your prayers? I appreciate it more than you all will ever know. Totally unrelated to cannabis but you all are good people, part of the family more or less.


I've had things go a little more in the positive direction when I took a vacation from Facebook. I found myself trying to solve the world's problems with people not qualified and they don't have the time.. It was taxing and life's too short. RIU is a different story.. This thread to be more specific.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 17, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Not much on praying, so positive energies with no strings attached are heading your way!
> 
> I'd also like a bit of this. My cuz, who's been fighting Glioblastoma, just got the word she also has an incurable brain cancer. Comforting thoughts would really help her, thanks!


Oddly alot of healthy a-holes in this world..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 17, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Yes yes and yes. Cross something with the Candyman and call it Cabrini-Green. Something I’ve wanted to do myself.


The name may cause issues in new Orleans.. Could be flattering though.. The Worldstar cabrini-green. LOL


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 17, 2020)

We should all collaborate.. Useful LLC.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 17, 2020)

Candyman is one of my fav's from Shoreline so naturally I'd suggest crossing it with the Bag Of Oranges (my favorite Useful strain).

@Useful Seeds & @shorelineOG callab would be sweet.... -pun intended.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 18, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Candyman is one of my fav's from Shoreline so naturally I'd suggest crossing it with the Bag Of Oranges (my favorite Useful strain).
> 
> @Useful Seeds & @shorelineOG callab would be sweet.... -pun intended.


hmmmm  ... a ginger loving bag of ORANGES ... i sense a bias


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 18, 2020)

pthobson said:


> What can you tell me about Apocalypto you worked with @Useful Seeds? Just landed a pack of F2 of yours. Thinking they may be a little older.


i also have a pack of those so good question.
also Pthobson i'm praying for you and your family. i just saw your post via someone reposting it today. i missed it originally so i'll double my praers to make up for lost time


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 18, 2020)

pthobson said:


> sounds like a hell of a deal for real.


to be fair, in his solicitation he never once mentioned free purple punch (which is suspicious since they're 200 a cut on his site), just free cuts, nor did I ever say I did not know where to get clones...I'm shipping clones for christsakes.... They're also all unrooted, which made me significantly less interested.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 18, 2020)

thenasty1 said:


> much cheaper than anyone in my area sells cuts for, myself included
> its a steal if theyre confirmed authentic and clean


I can confirm that they’re clean. I just received cuts of candyman and purple punch, currently rooting


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 18, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Oddly alot of healthy a-holes in this world..


?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2020)

Id be interested in a Shoreline x Chem D, Shoreline x Choc D, Candyland x Chem D, Candyland Choc D.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2020)

Also, if anyone is wanting to pick up a Black Lime Special Reserve, there is only 3 left at JBC; and if I read the insta post correctly, there wont be another drop of these, so get em while you can!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Also, if anyone is wanting to pick up a Black Lime Special Reserve, there is only 3 left at JBC; and if I read the insta post correctly, there wont be another drop of these, so get em while you can!


They’ve dropped at DCSE though. 23 packs showing in stock there if you miss out at JBC. DCSE has a few other goodies in stock too, like Blueberries & Oranges, Chem Cookie Trip, Chocolate Skunk, and Mint Chocolate Trip in case anyone needs those too.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 18, 2020)

13 days from flip and I'll tell you what the blueberry and oranges is going to be great producers i I heard somewhere that they are actually blue dream crossed with boo


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, whats the terps of the BLSR F4?


It's all over the place actually, as I didn't bottle neck it. I did open pollenations, only culling the occasional weakling. This f4 will be a treasure chest of possibilities.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 18, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> They’ve dropped at DCSE though. 23 packs showing in stock there if you miss out at JBC. DCSE has a few other goodies in stock too, like Blueberries & Oranges, Chem Cookie Trip, Chocolate Skunk, and Mint Chocolate Trip in case anyone needs those too.


All gone, that was quick!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> ?


I think that he was saying that a lot of good folks are dealin with serious illnesses, while the a-holes seem to get a pass??? 



Jmass420 said:


> 13 days from flip and I'll tell you what the blueberry and oranges is going to be great producers i I heard somewhere that they are actually blue dream crossed with boo


Blueberries n Oranges is actually Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges which equals, Blue Dream x 88g13HP x Blood Orange x Tangerine Power.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts??? I had to edit this to mention US only, i sincerely apologize to international folks, customs forms and I do not get along......been there done that.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts


im in


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts


Now that is looking out for your people right there.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts


Pretty cool dude would do something like that.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts??? I had to edit this to mention US only, i sincerely apologize to international folks, customs forms and I do not get along......been there done that.


Very generous


----------



## SFnone (Jan 18, 2020)

gotta love breeders who look out for the growers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Now that is looking out for your people right there.


Heck yeah, I was just sittin here brainstorming and came up with this idea. I don't think it has ever been done before. So I say it should be the new Useful thing. Quite possibly once a week??? The only thing I would ask is that the winner post a pic to let everyone know that they got their pack that they won.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts??? I had to edit this to mention US only, i sincerely apologize to international folks, customs forms and I do not get along......been there done that.


You’re a good dude Useful for real.


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> ship em


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

pthobson said:


> You’re a good dude Useful for real.


 Thank you. I hope things are well with you and yours my friend.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you. I hope things are well with you and yours my friend.


Too good of a dude. I'd love to sit and smoke with ya


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Heck yeah, I was just sittin here brainstorming and came up with this idea. I don't think it has ever been done before. So I say it should be the new Useful thing. Quite possibly once a week??? The only thing I would ask is that the winner post a pic to let everyone know that they got their pack that they won.


thats awsome thats why i stick around this group plus @Useful Seeds you have great products i always recomend you any chance i get ive even given your seeds away that i bought for ppl to try


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts??? I had to edit this to mention US only, i sincerely apologize to international folks, customs forms and I do not get along......been there done that.


Sounds great


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Too good of a dude. I'd love to sit and smoke with ya


I would toke up with ya, but you would have to bring the flowers, all I have is de seeded bud...........lol. You all have the seeds.



TevinJonson said:


> thats awsome thats why i stick around this group plus @Useful Seeds you have great products i always recomend you any chance i get ive even given your seeds away that i bought for ppl to try


That's the good stuff right there, thank you.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 18, 2020)

Speaking of useful, chem cookie trip. Cant want to try this!


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 18, 2020)

@Useful Seeds do you have any plans on doing a vanilla strain or cross.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> @Useful Seeds do you have any plans on doing a vanilla strain or cross.


I actually do not, i'm not even sure if I have anything in the vaults that would be a good representation of a true vanilla to be honest with ya.


----------



## feva (Jan 18, 2020)

@Useful Seeds Your kindness never stops ,You are the man


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 18, 2020)

@Useful Seeds I’m mentioning the post on Instagram regarding your seed give away here weekly. Chocolate Trip F4 is the first one.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

Doing a response to the giveaway u mentioned on Instagram


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> @Useful Seeds I’m mentioning the post on Instagram regarding your seed give away here weekly. Chocolate Trip F4 is the first one.


Yes, this will be the kickoff when I do it...............and it will be a great start in my opinion.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, this will be the kickoff...............and it will be a great start in my opinion.
> View attachment 4459636View attachment 4459636


And so it begins


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

AwesomE so when can we mention the post on Instagram when u post here or instagram???


----------



## skubee (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

When are the BLack lime reserves gonna get released I have my cash ready still


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually do not, i'm not even sure if I have anything in the vaults that would be a good representation of a true vanilla to be honest with ya.


I hear this wedding cake is pure vanilla frosting terps. I just had 2 clones root, and their momma clone is flowering now. if she is indeed vanilla, I'd love to get a cut to you to fuck with. I'm also making fem seeds of wedding cake as well.


----------



## skubee (Jan 18, 2020)

:l


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 18, 2020)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> When are the BLR gonna get released


they were, and are sold out on jbc at least.


----------



## skubee (Jan 18, 2020)

I dont know what im doing.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> AwesomE so when can we mention the post on Instagram when u post here or instagram???


I will only be posting it here, I only mentioned on IG to get some folks to come over here and join our Useful thread.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> they were, and are sold out on jbc at least.


Man I never even seen that I’ve been holding on to this cash for a while waiting on them .. That sure does suck


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I will only be posting it here, I only mentioned on IG to get some folks to come over here and join our Useful thread.


Oh ok so was I first on thread or did I miss it


----------



## feva (Jan 18, 2020)

im gonna sit out for the first one. I still got quite a few of chocolate trip f3s that i had made. I will be watching though on the next one lol


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

Never mind I was second ... Still cool idea @Useful Seeds im trying to get the BLR I never seen them get released


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

Dang I just saw they dropped on @DCSeedExchange and I missed them also ..... Truly does suck


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 18, 2020)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Never mind I was second ... Still cool idea @Useful Seeds im trying to get the BLR I never seen them get released


yo homie it appears DCSE still has some. snag em! 





__





Useful Seeds


Useful Seeds has been breeding high quality genetics for over 25 years! You can find his work documented on Roll It Up: https://www.rollitup.org/t/useful-seeds.954942/ Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks...




dcseedexchange.com


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yo homie it appears DCSE still has some. snag em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked they are sold out u have to join waiting list ... :/


----------



## feva (Jan 18, 2020)

@reallybigjesusfreak well now I may have to try on this first one, just seen your post on insta. lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Oh ok so was I first on thread or did I miss it


Bro..........I didn't even do it yet. I was just giving folks a heads up about my idea.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Bro..........I didn't even do it yet. I was just giving folks a heads up about my idea.


Lol well I sure did get confused on that whole thing.. The way it was worded on IG it was like if that post was it ... it sure either way I just wanna buy some BLR Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 18, 2020)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Lol well I sure did get confused on that whole thing.. The way it was worded on IG it was like if that post was it ... it sure either way I just wanna buy some BLR Lol


My apologies if my posts were confusing.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies if my posts were confusing.


It’s all good bro


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 18, 2020)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I just checked they are sold out u have to join waiting list ... :/


damn sorry. I just saw that they still had them listed. didnt mean to disappoint ya.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 18, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn sorry. I just saw that they still had them listed. didnt mean to disappoint ya.


No problem bro I figured they were out that is a good strain to have in the vault ....


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone growing the skunk x chocolate diesel? I need to get some of those..


----------



## blowerme (Jan 19, 2020)

@Useful Seeds will you be releasing those choc trip f4 for sale sometime also? Gonna want to grab some of those If so


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 19, 2020)

FUCK!!! I missed the Black Lime drop at dcse


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Both of us! lol they aren’t gone forever, don’t worry!


----------



## Looking for Real Skunk (Jan 19, 2020)

I picked up a pack of Chocolate Skunk from DCSE that I will be popping soon. @Useful will you have the 92' skunk available by itself?


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 19, 2020)

I thought glg was getting the black lime reserve as well? I was waiting to order from there. No glg?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 19, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> I thought glg was getting the black lime reserve as well? I was waiting to order from there. No glg?


Same, after hearing meangenes potcast was stoked to try these. Hopefully GLG gets them and they aren’t gone in 2 seconds haha. Good problem to have for useful


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 19, 2020)

Looking for Real Skunk said:


> I picked up a pack of Chocolate Skunk from DCSE that I will be popping soon. Useful will you have the 92' skunk available by itself?


Keep me posted , I thinking if grabbing those


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 19, 2020)

Well guys I ended up getting 2 out of 8 seeds to pop and in dirt. Still really excited because I know the picture of blueberry n oranges on glg, dcse, and jbc only one seex was popped when the get a little further along I'll post some pics.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It's all over the place actually, as I didn't bottle neck it. I did open pollenations, only culling the occasional weakling. This f4 will be a treasure chest of possibilities.


I wish that BOO strain was still available.......If you wanna trade some seeds message me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies if my posts were confusing.


Smoking seeded weed can do that, amigo.


----------



## Bill Johnson (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi , I am responding to your free seed giveaway On Instagram for the chocolate trip f-4 seeds! I am human intervention on Instagram and I am one of your followers!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 19, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Shoreline! That's a strain I always wanted to get with.


Oh yeah! Me too. I definitely agree with others... Shoreline/ChocD has to happen. I like the idea of Shoreline/ChristmasTB too... mingle that old school.


----------



## baldmountain (Jan 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was thinkin about something, you folks know that I enjoy giving seeds away. How would ya feel about a random give away right here on the thread?? Something along the line of........the first person to quote this post gets a free 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fem kinda thing??? I would also ship em for free with tracking. Thoughts??? I had to edit this to mention US only, i sincerely apologize to international folks, customs forms and I do not get along......been there done that.


Yes, please.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 19, 2020)

Chem Cookie Trip



Just like every cookie strain I've grown so far she is not a heavy feeder at all. In a 2 gallon pot of Roots Organic and it was fed twice. My jars are empty so she got chopped a week before planned but if the smoke meets my expectations it'll be a part of my spring/summer grow.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 19, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Chem Cookie Trip
> View attachment 4460092
> View attachment 4460093
> 
> Just like every cookie strain I've grown so far she is not a heavy feeder at all. In a 2 gallon pot of Roots Organic and it was fed twice. My jars are empty so she got chopped a week before planned but if the smoke meets my expectations it'll be a part of my spring/summer grow.


Looks great! That one looks a lot like my #2. How far along is that?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 19, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Looks great! That one looks a lot like my #2. How far along is that?


Thanks! Day 61 of flower. almost 9 weeks


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 19, 2020)

blowerme said:


> @Useful Seeds will you be releasing those choc trip f4 for sale sometime also? Gonna want to grab some of those If so


Chocolate Trip is headed to f5 for a release.



GrowRijt said:


> I thought glg was getting the black lime reserve as well? I was waiting to order from there. No glg?


GLG is dropping the last of the packs this upcoming week.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 19, 2020)

@ Useful Seeds,I’m about to order a pack of your Chocolate Skunk . Could you please tell me more about the Skunk used if you don’t mind..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 19, 2020)

Smoking on some BOO today and playing Katamari with the 3 dogs on the couch, its a good Sunday. Blessings y’all.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jan 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh yeah! Me too. I definitely agree with others... Shoreline/ChocD has to happen. I like the idea of Shoreline/ChristmasTB too... mingle that old school.


 yes, as long as they don't have them Christmas tree Bud tough shells!


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 19, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> All gone, that was quick!


 Shit.


----------



## Looking for Real Skunk (Jan 19, 2020)

Looking for Real Skunk said:


> I picked up a pack of Chocolate Skunk from DCSE that I will be popping soon. @Useful will you have the 92' skunk available by itself?


@Useful I was also very curious about the 92' Skunk.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 19, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> yes, as long as they don't have them Christmas tree Bud tough shells!


those shells are something on those xmass buds for sure lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 19, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> @ Useful Seeds,I’m about to order a pack of your Chocolate Skunk . Could you please tell me more about the Skunk used if you don’t mind..


 I was gifted some seeds labeled 1992-93 Skunk (not sweet). I hunted through them and picked the best lady. While there was no sweet as the label stated, the funk from the one I picked is not that old school Roadkill, but she has some stink fer sure.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 19, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I wish that BOO strain was still available.......If you wanna trade some seeds message me.


It sure is a great orange .. grew great outside too


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 19, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> It sure is a great orange .. grew great outside too


If you have a few spare BOO seeds I will also trade, lol. I have 8 female strains here....3 of Usefuls, and also some regs:

Useful
Greenpoint
Seedsman
Mass Medical


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 19, 2020)

OK, time to do this new idea of mine. The first person to quote this post gets the free pack of Chocolate Trip f4.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK, time to do this new idea of mine. The first person to quote this post gets the free pack of Chocolate Trip f4.
> View attachment 4460541


Me


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 19, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Me


Did i get it???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 19, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Me


YEP, you are the winner my friend !!! Please PM me


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 19, 2020)

Man I looked away for a second lol.. congrats man


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> YEP, you are the winner my friend !!! Please PM me


I guess a break from home work does pay off


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 19, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> I guess a break from home work does pay off


You lucky lucky SOB. The one time I’m not compulsively watching my phone! Hahah


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 19, 2020)

Lucky I was checking my emails from dcse and picked up a pack of that Black Lime before it sold out!


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 19, 2020)

They relist seeds a lot when people don't pay so just keep checking.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was gifted some seeds labeled 1992-93 Skunk (not sweet). I hunted through them and picked the best lady. While there was no sweet as the label stated, the funk from the one I picked is not that old school Roadkill, but she has some stink fer sure.


Damn I missed out


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 19, 2020)

I looked at a couple more packs .. went to cart.. sorry we don’t have enough to complete your order... wtf.. terrible timing...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 19, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> I looked at a couple more packs .. went to cart.. sorry we don’t have enough to complete your order... wtf.. terrible timing...


I just went there and saw Chocolate Skunk pack available ???


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 19, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Me


Nice score


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 19, 2020)

This is what I keep getting I just left.. may just try the chocolate trip


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 19, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> This is what I keep getting I just left.. may just try the chocolate tripView attachment 4460581


Not sure what is goin on.....I tried to buy the available Chocolate Skunk pack, and got the same result. Email em and let them know of the issue.


----------



## feva (Jan 19, 2020)

congrats Tevin


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 19, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> If you have a few spare BOO seeds I will also trade, lol. I have 8 female strains here....3 of Usefuls, and also some regs:
> 
> Useful
> Greenpoint
> ...


Unfortunately I gave a couple to a freind at work and grew the rest .. now its blueberry n oranges


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure what is goin on.....I tried to buy the available Chocolate Skunk pack, and got the same result. Email em and let them know of the issue.


Think he is working on web site .. bringing back CC option for payment .. cant wait


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jan 19, 2020)

nice score indeed


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 19, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Me


Nice score


----------



## blowerme (Jan 19, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Thanks! Day 61 of flower. almost 9 weeks


Awesome I'm at 54 days tomorrow. As of now I'm hoping to pull in 2 weeks. But I'll let them go until they are ripe. They are starting to swell


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 20, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I just went there and saw Chocolate Skunk pack available ???


I just ordered a pack of 92 skunk x chocolate diesel..what's your approx flowering time ? Think they could be a outdoor mi plant ? Bag of oranges did well for me


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Think he is working on web site .. bringing back CC option for payment .. cant wait


There's a workaround now, you may need to call to figure it out. I needed to call, all I will EVER use online is plastic.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> There's a workaround now, you may need to call to figure it out. I needed to call, all I will EVER use online is plastic.


btc>all other forms of payment. I fuckin' love crypto as payment. SO much easier. I go down to the bitcoin ATM, turn cash into BTC, then send it right from my phone to the vendors wallet.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 20, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Not even ordering from DCSE again.


why's that? I remember I tried to like a year ago but was unable to, and havent tried since. I wish I could remember what went wrong.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 20, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> GLG is dropping the last of the packs this upcoming week.


phew! Ok cool. Man I thought it was all over but the crying.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 20, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Awesome I'm at 54 days tomorrow. As of now I'm hoping to pull in 2 weeks. But I'll let them go until they are ripe. They are starting to swell


Yeah I really should’ve let them keep going because looking at the pics I can see that it’s still pushing new pistils so I should’ve let it go at least 1 more week.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 20, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Yeah I really should’ve let them keep going because looking at the pics I can see that it’s still pushing new pistils so I should’ve let it go at least 1 more week.


So you did pull it? Cant wait to hear on smoke. How does that one smell? I think it looks like the one i have that smells like froot loops. Kinda lemony def sweet smell.

The other cct I have looks totally different, way more frosty and purple. And the buds are super fat compared.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2020)

No shortage of early trich coverage on these GG#4 s1's at day 26 from flip.




Cheers


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 20, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> No shortage of early trich coverage on these GG#4 s1's at day 26 from flip.
> View attachment 4460964
> View attachment 4460965
> View attachment 4460966
> ...


Looking great ..


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 20, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> No shortage of early trich coverage on these GG#4 s1's at day 26 from flip.
> 
> 
> Cheers


looks good thats one thing i like about useful they put off alot of trichomes so great for hash


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 20, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> looks good thats one thing i like about useful they put off alot of trichomes so great for hash


When did useful sell gg4 s1? And where do I get some


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> When did useful sell gg4 s1? And where do I get some


It was awhile ago now and no longer available as far as I know. 
I only had these to pop thanks to an unbelievable combination of generosity by @Useful Seeds and @Schwaggy P 

Cheers


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 20, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> When did useful sell gg4 s1? And where do I get some


idk if it was from them or not lol that was just one thing i like from them


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 20, 2020)

Day 51 of flower update for you lovelies. Quite the show these gals are putting on. Chocolate diesel and Cheese both have a few more weeks I think, but I’m really conflicted on these Peyote WiFi. For those, I was honestly thinking day like 57, but the breeder recommends 75 days  What do you all think?

Here’s Cheese:



Useful’s beautiful Chocolate Diesel:


And the ones I feel like I could chop this weekend, Peyote WiFi:


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

25 yrs of breeding exp, Useful? From now on Im sticking with Useful or Bodhi only.

Your strains are fighting through low humidity conditions rather well, better then others I've tried. Tough lil sob's.

Had to move my grow to a relatives house yesterday, an RIU "new" member threatened my grow, spouting he had software to see my IP, my house, etc. I dont use a VPN. I'll drive over in the morning to add a 2nd humidifier to the 4 x 4 tent. These girls deserve a comfy home.

Staff here saw the threat ( I reported it) , as did a few RIU members.......Moved the entire grow within 90 min


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 20, 2020)

Cheers 
[/QUOTE]


Couch_Lock said:


> If you have a few spare BOO seeds I will also trade, lol. I have 8 female strains here....3 of Usefuls, and also some regs:
> 
> Useful
> Greenpoint
> ...


I appreciate your interest in the BOO, and your support. And I see that you are wanting to trade for some and have not had any luck. UM, if you are in the US shoot me a pm. Gonna be some time before they are available again, BUT, I will gladly send ya a 6 pack , no trade involved, we will call it a random freebie gift.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

I can send u a 9 pack of Mass Medical EEEE fems for that 6 pack, I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Messaged ya


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I can send u a 9 pack of Mass Medical EEEE fems for that 6 pack, I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Messaged ya


No thanks, this is a gift.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> 25 yrs of breeding exp, Useful? From now on Im sticking with Useful or Bodhi only.
> 
> Your strains are fighting through low humidity conditions rather well, better then others I've tried. Tough lil sob's.


Good idea sticking with Useful, you won’t regret it. Dude breeds fire and he’s top-notch people too. I’ve had Useful’s strains tolerate a LOT of abuse back when I was brand new, and not only did they survive, they still survived.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bag of oranges clones Day 2 in the veg box.

Had a little leaf twist on the bottom fans, attributing that to low rh in the tent for a couple days. Everything else seems on point. Tomorrow i finish the big system build and prepare to move them in the 27g totes and under the leds to finish vegging and eventually flower.

Went HAM and fed at 900ppm like their aunties were being fed , seeing very slight tip burn on the clones, so ill drop back to 600-650ppm for a minute.

Useful genetics manages to make me look like i can grow, you should put that quote on the package lol


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

All lookin healthy, like usual, Diggs.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 20, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Good idea sticking with Useful, you won’t regret it. Dude breeds fire and he’s top-notch people too. I’ve had Useful’s strains tolerate a LOT of abuse back when I was brand new, and not only did they survive, they still survived.





diggs99 said:


> Bag of oranges clones Day 2 in the veg box.
> 
> Had a little leaf twist on the bottom fans, attributing that to low rh in the tent for a couple days. Everything else seems on point. Tomorrow i finish the big system build and prepare to move them in the 27g totes and under the leds to finish vegging and eventually flower.
> 
> ...


That is super cool , nice cuts and digging the cooler cloner..


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 20, 2020)

Day 15 from flip the Christmas tree bud had almost no stretch im gonna have to raise it up to match the cct and blueberry and oranges


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

Just a bump for a great breeder, its lights out here.

Night all.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 21, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> When did useful sell gg4 s1? And where do I get some


Many packs are/were only available as freebies/love gifts, some from years ago people are just popping now. I've come to find out (from everybody's beautiful photos) that Useful has made a LOT of great gear, and what you see currently at the banks is only a fraction of it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 21, 2020)

B00+wedding cake= Orange Cake
BOO+Grandpa's Breath= Citrus Breath
BOO+Sundae Driver= Fruit Cart 

Some fem projects I am working on. for y'alls enjoyment.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> B00+wedding cake= Orange Cake
> BOO+Grandpa's Breath= Citrus Breath
> BOO+Sundae Driver= Fruit Cart
> 
> Some fem projects I am working on. for y'alls enjoyment.


Sounds lovely. Do you have a shot of the BOO lady you're working with?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 21, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Sounds lovely. Do you have a shot of the BOO lady you're working with?


Boo is the pollen donor 

edit: as in, I just have pollen.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 21, 2020)

Grateful


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Grateful View attachment 4461771


Nice freebie!


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 21, 2020)

Chem Cookie Trip going into the jar after a 5 day hang dry.


The smells is amazing' I'm getting some fruity tones with a hint of mint, it's honestly reminding me of some type of gum. I've rolled up a joint of sugar leaves I've trimmed off and will give a lil smoke report. Even a dry drag of the joint leaves a fruity taste in the mouth. Thinking about picking up some Lucky Lime F2's or Mint Chocolate Trip this weekend.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 21, 2020)

Sure looks pretty


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 21, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Grateful View attachment 4461771


I am the grateful one my friend, thank you for the continued support.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nice freebie!


Thanks. Not sure if it’s the goji fireburst x Big Sur or what as that is the only freebie listed on JBC with the Big Sur father in a goji cross. Maybe someone else can shed some light on this.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Thanks. Not sure if it’s the goji fireburst x Big Sur or what as that is the only freebie listed on JBC with the Big Sur father in a goji cross. Maybe someone else can shed some light on this.


They recently put up info on Respect Genetics. Lots of good descriptions and some pretty sexy stuff. Looks like a really nice addition to the JBC operation.





__





JBC Freebies by Respect Genetics | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## pthobson (Jan 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> They recently put up info on Respect Genetics. Lots of good descriptions and some pretty sexy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s what I was referring to. I see no cross with the straight Goji OG. Only Goji Fireburst x Big Sur. Thanks! It actually says to contact them if you get one not listed?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Yeah that’s what I was referring to. I see no cross with the straight Goji OG. Only Goji Fireburst x Big Sur. Thanks!


I'd assume they just omitted the "fireburst" part on the label based on the fact that they seemed pretty organized and the fireburst one was mentioned. I don't know though. Kinda misleading but still sounds pretty kickass. Maybe drop a question in the JBC thread to get confirmation?


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 21, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Chem Cookie Trip going into the jar after a 5 day hang dry.
> View attachment 4461792
> 
> The smells is amazing' I'm getting some fruity tones with a hint of mint, it's honestly reminding me of some type of gum. I've rolled up a joint of sugar leaves I've trimmed off and will give a lil smoke report. Even a dry drag of the joint leaves a fruity taste in the mouth. Thinking about picking up some Lucky Lime F2's or Mint Chocolate Trip this weekend.


I sure hope my cct has frost like that


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 21, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I sure hope my cct has frost like that


I’m sure it will look even better

Here is what my CCT looked like at flip. Pretty much no veg time at all.

Also I smoked my .5g joint and have been sufficiently high for the past two hours. Perfect for chilling and watching the Australian Open. Alert but calm and relaxed. I’ll be growing this strain again for sure and I highly recommend it to others. DCSE currently have 11 packs of Chem Cookie Trip on sale!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 21, 2020)

Well since the boo may be a while to come back around , thinking of pulling it back out of flower and reveg n clone , Clone, clone


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey fam! Just a couple of shots I’ve been tinkering from day 51 and day 52. Cannabis seems to inspire me into other hobbies. Besides growing, I’m now like hooked on cannabis photography, and now I’m starting to even do some edits. I’m gonna share my edited images every now and then. As always, constructive criticism is always welcomed.

Peyote 

P


Chocolate Diesel:


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 21, 2020)

Great photos , that chocolate diesel is stout. Wondered what the chocolate diesel looked like .


----------



## pthobson (Jan 21, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Hey fam! Just a couple of shots I’ve been tinkering from day 51 and day 52. Cannabis seems to inspire me into other hobbies. Besides growing, I’m now like hooked on cannabis photography, and now I’m starting to even do some edits. I’m gonna share my edited images every now and then. As always, constructive criticism is always welcomed.
> 
> Peyote
> 
> ...


Beautiful Doc


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 21, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Great photos , that chocolate diesel is stout. Wondered what the chocolate diesel looked like .


It should be toppling over with its weight but... it’s rock steady with thick huge branches able to support all that flower. (Cho.Diesel). Absolute pleasure you grow too.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 21, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Beautiful Doc


Thay him doc for a reason


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 21, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Beautiful Doc


Dude... even trying to edit the pics don’t do the plants justice. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 21, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Dude... even trying to edit the pics don’t do the plants justice. Thanks for the kind words.


What useful you running next? You’ve got your space dialed for sure. I’m sure you’ve said but what kind of training has been used (if any)?


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 21, 2020)

pthobson said:


> What useful you running next? You’ve got your space dialed for sure.


It’s a bit of a secret at this point, you’d have to ask him hehe

Next grow I’m doing 15 gallon fabric pots with worms. composts, dry organic amendments, top dressings, and tees and things.

I also may by a 315 LEC for my Veg room, and I’m itching for some new growing toys haha.

My 3rd grow will soon be upon me and my goal? Make this grow look like the shit. Rep Useful to the best of my ability. Putting in the work for training just has to be done this time.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 21, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> It should be toppling over with its weight but... it’s rock steady with thick huge branches able to support all that flower. (Cho.Diesel). Absolute pleasure you grow too.


Looks like another purchase coming at the end of week. Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 21, 2020)

I will tell you with certainty, high probability that every grow of mine from now on will be Usefull strains through and through. Quality is great, but theres a lot more to do with this industry. One of Buffett’s major criteria for choosing investments Is to assess whether a company is priced fairly (or over/underpriced). importantly, Buffet also believes a company

By the way. If you want to learn what going the extra mile looks like as company, then study how Useful treats others, see how often he generosity gives our testers and freebees.

*Edit* OP -GO Useful as your breeder and you will NOT go wrong. Shitty genes are all over the place from people selling their Garbo bag seed, or some brick weed nasty crap. Genetics are huge, and you have a plethora of awesome strains to pick from. Useful’s beans are easy to work with; they take some abuse, bounce back no matter what BS happens. ANDDDdddddDD!!!!’ They are significantly cheaper. I’m not even talking about freebies or anything. I’m just saying you wont find quality like this for even remotely close to 10femmes Useful beans.

Do yourself a favor and start out right — and part of that is starting with great genetics. You’ll find a lot of advocates for Useful around here —- fire gear, great guy. Active, and just an all around kick ass breeder.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 21, 2020)

And also — they’ll probably


MIRedBuds said:


> Looks like another purchase coming at the end of week. Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures.


I’m already beside myself thinking about his drop of Chocolate Diesel f3’s. I’ll be DEFINITELY buying those. This chocolate diesel has been my favorite plant to grow... ever.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 21, 2020)

If I register my Ancient OG x Tranquil Elephantizer as an EMP (Emotional Support Plant), can I take it with me everywhere? Lol


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 22, 2020)

Jesus LOL — was reading the incoherent drivel that I wrote last night. Fucking Ambien.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 22, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> as an EMP (Emotional Support Plant)


sir, how much emotional support plant have you had tonight? 



DocofRock said:


> Jesus LOL — was reading the incoherent drivel that I wrote last night. Fucking Ambien.


You handled it better than Roseann(e?).


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need input from my base. I was approached by @shorelineOG about a collab. He is a super cool cat, He has offered up some pretty cool cuts for me to work with, Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman. Thoughts?? Input


Do it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> After running his ECSD, I am definitely going to try a few more of his strains. I would love to see a collaboration.


Wish I was you right now Useful!!!


----------



## blowerme (Jan 22, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Chem Cookie Trip going into the jar after a 5 day hang dry.
> View attachment 4461792
> 
> The smells is amazing' I'm getting some fruity tones with a hint of mint, it's honestly reminding me of some type of gum. I've rolled up a joint of sugar leaves I've trimmed off and will give a lil smoke report. Even a dry drag of the joint leaves a fruity taste in the mouth. Thinking about picking up some Lucky Lime F2's or Mint Chocolate Trip this weekend.


 You're makin my mouth water. Day 56 on mine today


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 22, 2020)

Well since @Useful Seeds wants to get his RIU thread growing (no pun intended) I’ll start posting my useful grows here and looks like growing forward there will be a lot more, his cultivars are awesome and very stable!
Here’s an update on the Blueberries & Chocolate currently in early flower (15 days) 4x4 with 4....6 gal. Octopots, LOS / No till Gas / Coots mix, HLG 600H Quantum LED


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 22, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Well since @Useful Seeds wants to get his RIU thread growing (no pun intended) I’ll start posting my useful grows here and looks like growing forward there will be a lot more, his cultivars are awesome and very stable!
> Here’s an update on the Blueberries & Chocolate currently in early flower (15 days) 4x4 with 4....6 gal. Octopots, LOS / No till Gas / Coots mix, HLG 600H Quantum LED
> 
> View attachment 4462300
> View attachment 4462302


I dig it 100%, all the way down to the mulch. Gotta love living soil.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 22, 2020)

Here’s just a few pics from day 53 of 12/12 after a little post shot editing:

Chocolate Diesel:


Cheese:


Peyote WiFi:


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 22, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I dig it 100%, all the way down to the mulch. Gotta love living soil.


Thank You, this is the second run on these pots, cut the stems at soil surface, top mulched / amended, re seeded cover, let sit 4 weeks and planted right back in the pots. No bottled nutes, water only in reservoir and a top tea dose twice a week alternating with a foliar tea spray. Makes growing fun.


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 22, 2020)

I really hate to say this but I think I have 4 Blueberry and Orange males that should be females. Not sure what to make of it at this point but we will see what comes along in the next days. I started 4 Blue n Orange and 3 Blackened Oranges on the same day, flipped on same day and the blackened have all shown female. All 7 seeds are fem seeds. This is a first for me :/ 

Anyone ever have any useful fems seeds turn out males? 

Thx Amigo's~


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 22, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Here’s just a few pics from day 53 of 12/12 after a little post shot editing:
> 
> Chocolate Diesel:
> View attachment 4462308
> ...


I gotta get me some! Thats on my short list when it gets restocked....unless someone wants to tell me to get something else


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 22, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> I really hate to say this but I think I have 4 Blueberry and Orange males that should be females. Not sure what to make of it at this point but we will see what comes along in the next days. I started 4 Blue n Orange and 3 Blackened Oranges on the same day, flipped on same day and the blackened have all shown female. All 7 seeds are fem seeds. This is a first for me :/
> 
> Anyone ever have any useful fems seeds turn out males?
> 
> Thx Amigo's~


Sexually immature plants will show sex at different times when flowering light schedule is introduced. I can assure you that you do not have 4 Blueberries n Oranges males.


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sexually immature plants will show sex at different times when flowering light schedule is introduced. I can assure you that you do not have 4 Blueberries n Oranges males.



Thx Amigo! I agree completely. Its still unofficial, nothing for sure as far as sex. Growth pattern so far just seems like a male but Ive been wrong before. I appreciate the reassurance!


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 22, 2020)

I see DCSE had a few Useful strains on sale for $50


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 22, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I see DCSE had a few Useful strains on sale for $50


Some good ones as well !!! Rather than trying to save folks money, I should get with the norm and sell high dollar packs...........lol.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some good ones as well !!! Rather than trying to save folks money, I should get with the norm and sell high dollar packs...........lol.


But I think you would like to have everyone grow your fine strains .. I love my useful plants .. I've grown the orange cookies x chocolate .. loved it , great plants , the bag of oranges were so good , great plants , now blueberry x chocolate diesel growing great .. your strains are great , very hardy pretty easy to grow .


----------



## pthobson (Jan 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some good ones as well !!! Rather than trying to save folks money, I should get with the norm and sell high dollar packs...........lol.


I’m buying regardless


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 22, 2020)

pthobson said:


> I’m buying regardless


Me too , need a collector's set with all of them .. even tho I got many diffrent packs i havent got room to grow yet and keep buying


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 22, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> But I think you would like to have everyone grow your fine strains .. I love my useful plants .. I've grown the orange cookies x chocolate .. loved it , great plants , the bag of oranges were so good , great plants , now blueberry x chocolate diesel growing great .. your strains are great , very hardy pretty easy to grow .


Thanks a bunch for your continued support and kind words. My post was meant as a funny. My price point will remain for as long as possible.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for your continued support and kind words. My post was meant as a funny. My price point will remain for as long as possible.


I knew that ..lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 22, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> I really hate to say this but I think I have 4 Blueberry and Orange males that should be females. Not sure what to make of it at this point but we will see what comes along in the next days. I started 4 Blue n Orange and 3 Blackened Oranges on the same day, flipped on same day and the blackened have all shown female. All 7 seeds are fem seeds. This is a first for me :/
> 
> Anyone ever have any useful fems seeds turn out males?
> 
> Thx Amigo's~


here's one of the lanky phenos of blueberry and oranges it's really stacking nice i hate to guess a weight so early but it's going to be a good one 3 for 3 females for me 2 phenotypes


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4462532here's one of the lanky phenos of blueberry and oranges it's really stacking nice i hate to guess a weight so early but it's going to be a good one 3 for 3 females for me 2 phenotypes


Day 17 from flip


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 22, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4462532here's one of the lanky phenos of blueberry and oranges it's really stacking nice i hate to guess a weight so early but it's going to be a good one 3 for 3 females for me 2 phenotypes


Yea you got a while yet , they will get fat


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some good ones as well !!! Rather than trying to save folks money, I should get with the norm and sell high dollar packs...........lol.


I appreciate someone that makes beans for all walks of life. Having a couple kids, I don’t always have 100-200$ for a pack. So I understand you could probably make substantial more but know what you do does not got unappreciated. Thanks for the chance to grow out some fire genetics at a decent price. You were the next seeds I wanted to get when I could afford it.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I appreciate someone that makes beans for all walks of life. Having a couple kids, I don’t always have 100-200$ for a pack. So I understand you could probably make substantial more but know what you do does not got unappreciated. Thanks for the chance to grow out some fire genetics at a decent price. You were the next seeds I wanted to get when I could afford it.


He's rare among breeders. He could def charge a lot more, if he was as greedy and narcisstic as most breeders. He will answer your questions, make himself available and he remains kind.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Yea you got a while yet , they will get fat


Ya, those plants depicted are 3 to 4 weeks into the 12/12 cycle, at least they look it.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ya, those plants depicted are 3 to 4 weeks into the 12/12 cycle, at least they look it.


Exactly for a 4 week veg this plant is probably twice as big as most plants ive been running cuts from this pheno would be a monster producer outdoors


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 23, 2020)

GG#4 S'1 #6 at day 29 from flip



Cheers


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello @Useful Seeds . I was wondering if there was a way to get a variety pack of your gear ? I’m interested in what you guys do and have read and heard wonderful things about your gratitude and humility ! So I suppose my ideal pack would be maybe like 30 seeds with 6 different strains ? Ok thank you for your time and response !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2020)

Purple Nuggets...


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 23, 2020)

Blueberries and Chocolate 5 days after cut, some aggressive mutha fukers!


----------



## feva (Jan 23, 2020)

damn five days. thats fn awesome


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 23, 2020)

Blueberries & Chocolate 20 days from flip and already showing frost. These are the 2 I took cuts from and are the most aggressive, one is a stretcher with longer more slender leaves and the other has tighter internodes with shorter leaves.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 23, 2020)

Well i got my winnings in today thanks again @Useful Seeds i even got an extra which was completely unexpected cant wait to get them in the ground maybe i need to up my grow op...but really thanks again guys happy growing


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 23, 2020)

pthobson said:


> I’m buying regardless


100%


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 23, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Well i got my winnings in today thanks again @Useful Seeds i even got an extra which was completely unexpected cant wait to get them in the ground maybe i need to up my grow op...but really thanks again guys happy growing


SWEET !!! Glad ya got em safe and sound. That extra pack of 8 was provided by @reallybigjesusfreak, he asked that I include a pack of them with the random give away's.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 23, 2020)

Now i'm scratchin my head wondering what the give away will be this weekend......lol. Should it be a fem ?? Should I alternate weekly, one week a fem offering, the next week a reg ???


----------



## feva (Jan 23, 2020)

sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Now i'm scratchin my head wondering what the give away will be this weekend......lol. Should it be a fem ?? Should I alternate weekly, one week a fem offering, the next week a reg ???


Alternating sounds good. 
By the way still looking to GLG to drop Black lime resrve for anyone looking for those beans.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Now i'm scratchin my head wondering what the give away will be this weekend......lol. Should it be a fem ?? Should I alternate weekly, one week a fem offering, the next week a reg ???


Depends on supply I guess?


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 23, 2020)

The first individual sample from the Lucky Lime F2 pack, went tadpole in just a skosh less, than 48 hours.


----------



## Foulal (Jan 23, 2020)

Chocolate diesel lookin nice


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 23, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Well i got my winnings in today thanks again @Useful Seeds i even got an extra which was completely unexpected cant wait to get them in the ground maybe i need to up my grow op...but really thanks again guys happy growing


The man don't mess around!! That was fast!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 23, 2020)

Update, this just in on Useful news......lol. @shorelineOG has come through as promised. Snips of Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman, are in my possession along with a couple of bonus cuts for me to work with. Purple Punch, and East Coast Sour Diesel !!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, this just in on Useful news......lol. @shorelineOG has come through as promised. Snips of Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman, are in my possession along with a couple of bonus cuts for me to work with. Purple Punch, and East Coast Sour Diesel !!!!


Ya ill take one of every cross you create with those cuts lol

Best of luck bud


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 23, 2020)

Phantom cookies x orange cookies ten weeks


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 23, 2020)

Last two are 91 oranges


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 23, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Well i got my winnings in today thanks again @Useful Seeds i even got an extra which was completely unexpected cant wait to get them in the ground maybe i need to up my grow op...but really thanks again guys happy growing


I guess with the hype i forgot to upload my seeds  love the wrapping lol


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, this just in on Useful news......lol. @shorelineOG has come through as promised. Snips of Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman, are in my possession along with a couple of bonus cuts for me to work with. Purple Punch, and East Coast Sour Diesel !!!!


He’s a real stand up dude from my experience as well


----------



## pthobson (Jan 23, 2020)

Looking forward to what you do with the Candyman and Crippy!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, this just in on Useful news......lol. @shorelineOG has come through as promised. Snips of Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman, are in my possession along with a couple of bonus cuts for me to work with. Purple Punch, and East Coast Sour Diesel !!!!


Maybe some orange punch?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, this just in on Useful news......lol. @shorelineOG has come through as promised. Snips of Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman, are in my possession along with a couple of bonus cuts for me to work with. Purple Punch, and East Coast Sour Diesel !!!!


Good thing it’s gonna be a while before any crosses with these will be ready...the wife has revoked my seed buying privileges for now.  Guess I better get to popping the beans I have.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 23, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> I guess with the hype i forgot to upload my seeds  love the wrapping lol


You’re gonna be outdoing the average grower by a mile with the direction you’re headed. Good genes and good soil (and can’t forget the mulch).


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 23, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> He’s a real stand up dude from my experience as well


Character sells and 1 of the reason why his gear is in my tent every grow .. plus the plants are stable n beefy and can take a beating .. got pack of 92 skunk x chocolate diesel on the way .. I was reminiscing of 1 of my first outdoor grows back in 97 , a freind brought me back a pack of Shiva shanti from sensi seeds , back from Switzerland , was best outdoor luck I had in michigan weather .heavy yeilding xmas trees plants , early flower.. course was feeding them lots of fish pond water .. so I ordered a pack maybe cross it with something useful


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Ya ill take one of every cross you create with those cuts lol
> 
> Best of luck bud


seconded


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 24, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, this just in on Useful news......lol. @shorelineOG has come through as promised. Snips of Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman, are in my possession along with a couple of bonus cuts for me to work with. Purple Punch, and East Coast Sour Diesel !!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Good thing it’s gonna be a while before any crosses with these will be ready...the wife has revoked my seed buying privileges for now.  Guess I better get to popping the beans I have.


yeah, but she didnt revoke your seed MAKING privileges! now you got a new currency and can trade for ALL the seeds!!!! 

whos going down to INDO expo this year!?!?!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 24, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, this just in on Useful news......lol. @shorelineOG has come through as promised. Snips of Crippy, Shoreline, Candyman, are in my possession along with a couple of bonus cuts for me to work with. Purple Punch, and East Coast Sour Diesel !!!!


would love a Purple Punch x Chocolate Diesel fem cross

matter of fact,just hit them all with some Chocolate D fem pollen loll


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> would love a Purple Punch x Chocolate Diesel fem cross
> 
> matter of fact,just hit them all with some Chocolate D fem pollen loll


I think Purple Punch x Tranquil Chocolate fems would create some amazing terps. Just the thought alone has me salivating


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 24, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> looks good thats one thing i like about useful they put off alot of trichomes so great for hash


I noticed this with the Bags of Skunks n Oranges I flowered out. Huge trichromes. I popped the rest of the pack and will have them chilling in the veg tent for next month or so.

As far as a smoke report.. I gave a friend some flower and they really enjoyed it, saying it was a nice productive high. Smoked a joint during a hike and it really helped turn a rough morning around. Nice citrus funk. Reminds me of that old school "green." Seemed to be a heavy producer and I look forward to see how the rest of the pack preforms. Definitely thinking about getting some bubble bags. 

Currently flowering a Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel thats stretching and looking all sorts of exotic throwing lil 9's and a Sunset Sherbert x Chocolate Diesel that's throwing down some heavy duty looking colas. Cheers.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 24, 2020)

@shorelineOG i have heard mixed feelings on the purple punch. What’s some of the characteristics of your cut?


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 24, 2020)

The black lime special reserve f4 drop at GLG is tonight at 9 pm EST


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 24, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> The black lime special reserve f4 drop at GLG is tonight at 9 pm EST


Along with some of those Devil Womern seeds from @reallybigjesusfreak as freebies


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I appreciate someone that makes beans for all walks of life. Having a couple kids, I don’t always have 100-200$ for a pack. So I understand you could probably make substantial more but know what you do does not got unappreciated. Thanks for the chance to grow out some fire genetics at a decent price. You were the next seeds I wanted to get when I could afford it.


Making my first Useful purchase this weekend. My first fem seeds as well, was kinda scared of fems until I started lurking in this thread. Looks like fire in them buds, gotta try it! Thanks to everyone that posts pics here it really helped my decision process for my first fem bean purchase! And thank Useful for making them affordable!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Good thing it’s gonna be a while before any crosses with these will be ready...the wife has revoked my seed buying privileges for now.  Guess I better get to popping the beans I have.


My wife told me “for every 3 packs you start you can buy more”. Works for me!


----------



## mindriot (Jan 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> My wife told me “for every 3 packs you start you can buy more”. Works for me!


 I don't know about my wife's shoe purchases, she doesn't know about my seeds..


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 24, 2020)

They are up on GLG.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

pthobson said:


> @shorelineOG i have heard mixed feelings on the purple punch. What’s some of the characteristics of your cut?


I've always considered Purple Punch more of a body buzz, not racy or very cerebral. But @ times I NEED that body buzz, my back is fubared.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Making my first Useful purchase this weekend. My first fem seeds as well, was kinda scared of fems until I started lurking in this thread. Looks like fire in them buds, gotta try it! Thanks to everyone that posts pics here it really helped my decision process for my first fem bean purchase!


Orange Cookies X Chocolate Diesel is by FAR my most resilient strain this yr.......survived super low RH conditions, until I got the environment dialed in. ALL other strains struggled.

Will take a cut next month and grow that clone.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 24, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I don't know about my wife's shoe purchases, she doesn't know about my seeds..


I like that policy, haha! 


Personally, I dont care for Purple Punch. All Purple Punch I've had, whether its cuts grew from friends or bud ive got at dispensaries, has always been kind of gutless. In the aspect of it looks good, bag appeal is on point; but the flavor is just meh, and the high is as mediocre as the flavor is. Not sure why, maybe its my endocannabinoid system and it doesnt vibe well with purple punch.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I don't know about my wife's shoe purchases, she doesn't know about my seeds..


exactly.....I don't care what she buys, she doesn't care what I buy.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> exactly.....I don't care what she buys, she doesn't care what I buy.


Got four kids and a granddaughter, we know where all our money goes. Lol. Not a lot of extra $ laying around if you know what I mean. Plus the problem I have is that I would never stop buying them, they would just pile up. Gotta stay within plant counts, can only grow so many in a lifetime and I’m 48, not as much time left as I’d like but make the most of everyday. Probably best the wife intervenes, I already have so many Bodhi packs that I’ll never get to all of them but I will die trying. Actually gave away couple Bodhi packs in the last couple weeks and it felt great! Spread the love baby!


----------



## DankDonut (Jan 24, 2020)

So are the f4's gone?


----------



## DankDonut (Jan 24, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> They are up on GLG.


I dont see them.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

Now begins another journey for me with Useful and I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 24, 2020)

DankDonut said:


> I dont see them.


They’re gone. Less than an hour


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 24, 2020)

Honestly, with the history behind BLR and the crosses that its been in, im surprised it lasted as long as it did...


----------



## DankDonut (Jan 24, 2020)

I spaced over an hour, thought I was only 8 minutes late.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> They’re gone. Less than an hour


Bummer I was just trying to grab a pack with my fem seed order.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 24, 2020)

They lasted all of about 30 minutes.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 24, 2020)

Damn, i have been looking at glg for the blr 10 times a day for the past few days. Took a nap, and missed em. Is useful planning another release?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Got four kids and a granddaughter, we know where all our money goes. Lol. Not a lot of extra $ laying around if you know what I mean. Plus the problem I have is that I would never stop buying them, they would just pile up. Gotta stay within plant counts, can only grow so many in a lifetime and I’m 48, not as much time left as I’d like but make the most of everyday. Probably best the wife intervenes, I already have so many Bodhi packs that I’ll never get to all of them but I will die trying. Actually gave away couple Bodhi packs in the last couple weeks and it felt great! Spread the love baby!


Not well off either. But my credit is A1. My bills are priority one, always have been.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 25, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Damn, i have been looking at glg for the blr 10 times a day for the past few days. Took a nap, and missed em. Is useful planning another release?


Son of a bees nest! I have been peeping that page a bunch. Probably missed it by 10 min. I think at that price people bought multiple packs. Should have been one per order probably. So many salty tears right now. Lol.

Guess I’ll smoke weed about it.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

BOO has landed. Thank you, Useful.


http://imgur.com/k3nhBqV




http://imgur.com/l6p6ap3


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 25, 2020)

Double dipped strawberries at 24 days in flower. Only vegged 4 weeks, 2x stretch under rapid led Cobs. Smells just like Murphy's oil soap


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 25, 2020)

I think my next project is going to be open pollinating the Ancient OG F3 and the BLSR F4's I have from @Useful Seeds to keep them alive, then crossing them. I don't know if I should open pollinate them with one another or do a direct breeding project with a stud male and female from both... After that I want to try his Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG F3 I have in the reserve, it sounds fire!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Damn, i have been looking at glg for the blr 10 times a day for the past few days. Took a nap, and missed em. Is useful planning another release?


My work is done with that one, on to the next.



Couch_Lock said:


> BOO has landed. Thank you, Useful.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/k3nhBqV
> ...


You're welcome, glad they made it to ya safely.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

Yo, So if anybody finds a BLR mom they really like, if you can get a clone to me I'll hit it with some of the BLR pollen I have and take it to the F5, and those who missed out can scoop it as a freebie. good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 25, 2020)

@Useful Seeds are you planning in near future to do another drop of boo I wanted them too. Been checking glg jbc and dcseed to see if they restock but no luck


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> @Useful Seeds are you planning in near future to do another drop of boo I wanted them too. Been checking glg jbc and dcseed to see if they restock but no luck


Heck yeah !!!!! I am reversing a BOO at the moment to make a fresh batch. Reversing some others as well for some fresh gear........A-Dub, Kosher Tangie, Gelato-45, Chem #4...........and a few others.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Heck yeah !!!!! I am reversing a BOO at the moment to make a fresh batch. Reversing some others as well for some fresh gear........A-Dub, Kosher Tangie, Gelato-45, Chem #4...........and a few others.


Chem 4, there is a God! Whatever your god may be or not be.


----------



## baldmountain (Jan 25, 2020)

I know that everyone is bummed that they missed the Black Lime Special Reserve but there are other Useful Seeds cultivars. Which one would you choose from the ones that are left? I tend to like something to help with stress, sleep better and ease my stiff joints. I was thinking of:

Chem Cookie Trip
Mint Chocolate Trip
Sunny Diesel


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh yeah, my apologies for bein a few days late on getting the testers shipped out. Lost track of time honestly. BUT........they are all packed up and ready to roll. Gonna ship em out on Monday, or Tuesday at the latest. Everyone will receive a tracking #............well except for one person, and you know who you are..............lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2020)

So the tester line up for Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel fems is @DocofRock , @diggs99 , @blowerme , @Jmass420 , @Frank Nitty , @Foulal , one other tester is a private soul for good reason, he will shadow test this line so to speak, I had to include him because he is a super cool human. And I gotta mention my pal @FlakeyFoont , he wanted to test em but contacted me and said that he would not be able to do the seed justice at the moment. So with respect to that honesty, he get's a pack on principal alone.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> So the tester line up for Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel fems is @DocofRock , @diggs99 , @blowerme , @Jmass420 , @Frank Nitty , @Foulal , one other tester is a private soul for good reason, he will shadow test this line so to speak, I had to include him because he is a super cool human. And I gotta mention my pal @FlakeyFoont , he wanted to test em but contacted me and said that he would not be able to do the seed justice at the moment. So with respect to that honesty, he get's a pack on principal alone.


good crew ya got rounded up there. This sounds killer, How grape is the grape og?


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 25, 2020)

Should be a fun time, flower this room full of BOO and then fire the Grape Og x Choc D in the room.

Thanks for thinking of me Useful, appreciate it and am honored to test for ya.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks @Useful Seeds , you are a sport, lol!

I can only do one at a time at the mo, but I'll be showing the hell out of that one... so you better have this shit right, lol!


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 25, 2020)

baldmountain said:


> I know that everyone is bummed that they missed the Black Lime Special Reserve but there are other Useful Seeds cultivars. Which one would you choose from the ones that are left? I tend to like something to help with stress, sleep better and ease my stiff joints. I was thinking of:
> 
> Chem Cookie Trip
> Mint Chocolate Trip
> Sunny Diesel


The issue with these 3 is that there is a chance of getting a chocolate thai pheno. Chocolate thai is very heady and the same with a Diesel pheno. In saying that out of those 3 I have seen a heavy chem/cookie leaner and it was very much what you are searching for. Good hunting!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> good crew ya got rounded up there. This sounds killer, How grape is the grape og?


Great crew for sure !!! As I have said before, the Grape OG is grape, but it's kinda muted. Um , think of 100% grape juice, then compare that to grape gatorade..........Grape OG leans towards the Gatorade.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 25, 2020)

Awesome I should be poppin more useful end of next week. I'm hoping to pull in 10 days, around day 74. I'll get some pics up in a bit when I go in there


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 25, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Thanks @Useful Seeds , you are a sport, lol!
> 
> I can only do one at a time at the mo, but I'll be showing the hell out of that one... so you better have this shit right, lol!


DAT'S TOUGH !!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, my apologies for bein a few days late on getting the testers shipped out. Lost track of time honestly. BUT........they are all packed up and ready to roll. Gonna ship em out on Monday, or Tuesday at the latest. Everyone will receive a tracking #............well except for one person, and you know who you are..............lol.
> View attachment 4464588


Hell id take a pack even if they failed testing!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

somebody will be busy stress testing new strains, WOW


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Great crew for sure !!! As I have said before, the Grape OG is grape, but it's kinda muted. Um , think of 100% grape juice, then compare that to grape gatorade..........Grape OG leans towards the Gatorade.


oh yeah duh of course now I remember you saying this. Thanks for the reiteration for us dumb folk!


----------



## blowerme (Jan 25, 2020)

Chem cookie trip day 61 from flip


Dank sinatra day 57 from flip.

Cut a couple nugs last weekend of the purple cct, got to smoke them and man its gonna be a nice smoke. Cant wait to get it done and jarred.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm ready!!! My autos should be ready in the next week or two... Thank you very much sir!!! I shall strive to do them and you justice!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 26, 2020)

*Menards has these 2 gallon pots on sale this week for 98 cents 1 gallon for 69 cents .. got all my plants out of red solo cups *


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Heck yeah !!!!! I am reversing a BOO at the moment to make a fresh batch. Reversing some others as well for some fresh gear........A-Dub, Kosher Tangie, Gelato-45, Chem #4...........and a few others.


Cant wait for that Kosher Tangie.....


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Heck yeah !!!!! I am reversing a BOO at the moment to make a fresh batch. Reversing some others as well for some fresh gear........A-Dub, Kosher Tangie, Gelato-45, Chem #4...........and a few others.


FYI - Heisenbeans made S1s of Adub and ditched it b/c it was unstable. Hopefully you don't have the same luck. I got a pack of Adub S1s that I eventually need to run through


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> DAT'S TOUGH !!!!!!!!!! lol.


Tough love, buddy, ha ha ha!


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> FYI - Heisenbeans made S1s of Adub and ditched it b/c it was unstable. Hopefully you don't have the same luck. I got a pack of Adub S1s that I eventually need to run through


Probably still worth a shot, some of the finished flowers people have posted from those Adub S1's looked stellar.


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Heck yeah !!!!! I am reversing a BOO at the moment to make a fresh batch. Reversing some others as well for some fresh gear........A-Dub, Kosher Tangie, Gelato-45, Chem #4...........and a few others.


I'm looking forward to A-dub, it's a strain that has been on my radar for a bit. I'm a lover of all things potent. I also love not feeling back pain with no anxiety.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

Orange Cookies X Chem D.....now that might be a killer strain.... OC X Chem 4, also sounds potent AF


----------



## Boosky (Jan 26, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4464774View attachment 4464775View attachment 4464777
> Chem cookie trip day 61 from flip
> 
> I told myself I was only buying fem seeds right now but with pics like this I might have to pickup a couple reg packs as well.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 26, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Orange Cookies X Chem D.....now that might be a killer strain.... OC X Chem 4, also sounds potent AF


I will run anything crossed with Chem 4!


----------



## pthobson (Jan 26, 2020)

Happy 420th page Useful! Let’s get some beauties posted on this page! Chem 4


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 26, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Happy 420th page Useful! Let’s get some beauties posted on this page! Chem 4


All I have for today is some blackened oranges clones just put into flower


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 26, 2020)

Well since i got a bunch of seeds now ive decided to get another tent and have one veg and one flower just added some extra light to my future flower tent hope it helps i put them on all 4 corners at bud level


----------



## Boosky (Jan 26, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Happy 420th page Useful! Let’s get some beauties posted on this page! Chem 4


I'm at the top, I'm at the top, I'm at the top. Just kidding but it is cool. I'm easily amused.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 26, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Happy 420th page Useful! Let’s get some beauties posted on this page! Chem 4


Yes, happy 420 page!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 26, 2020)

I had a dream I planted 4 boo and 4 freebee headbanger gogi og. I think that's the name. All popped. I used a matchbook to help with the boo tuff shells. But the freebees exploded.. Like 10xs bigger. This to me is the worst part of dream growing.. That early taken it day to day part. One slip up and can loose everything. But I wouldn't have it any other way. Once things get older and I can figure how to take dream pics posts and pics will be forthcoming. And I may do a couple of the limes and jabba's Christmas stash too.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 26, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> View attachment 4463365


Is that crippy like the Florida crippy? I haven't seen that in years n years.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 26, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Happy 420th page Useful! Let’s get some beauties posted on this page! Chem 4


they aren’t beauties just yet, but they are on their way to stardom lol

BOO clones, day 7 in the veg box.


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 26, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> the worst part of dream growing


Whoa, I thought I was alone here....
Two nights ago I dreamt I placed a $44,000 seed order with GLG.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 26, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Whoa, I thought I was alone here....
> Two nights ago I dreamt I placed a $44,000 seed order with GLG.


then you woke up and realized the order was for more bxeb strips and you fell right back to sleep like a baby lol


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 26, 2020)

Dds on left b n o in middle t/c on right useful beans 5 days


----------



## pthobson (Jan 26, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> they aren’t beauties just yet, but they are on their way to stardom lol
> 
> BOO clones, day 7 in the veg box.


Look beautiful to me Diggs regardless of age.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2020)

What better page to do the random freebie, page 420. US only, first person to quote this post........gets the pack. If ya won recently.....please pass on this one . This will be a full pack of 10 feminized seeds, shipped with tracking provided to the winner when shipped. Absolutely NO cost to the winner.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> What better page to do the random freebie, page 420. US only, first person to quote this post........gets the pack. If ya won recently.....please pass on this one . This will be a full pack of 10 feminized seeds, shipped with tracking provided to the winner when shipped. Absolutely NO cost to the winner.
> 
> View attachment 4465323


Looking great!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> What better page to do the random freebie, page 420. US only, first person to quote this post........gets the pack. If ya won recently.....please pass on this one . This will be a full pack of 10 feminized seeds, shipped with tracking provided to the winner when shipped. Absolutely NO cost to the winner.
> 
> View attachment 4465323


Quote from Instagram


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Looking great!


WINNER !!!!!!!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> What better page to do the random freebie, page 420. US only, first person to quote this post........gets the pack. If ya won recently.....please pass on this one . This will be a full pack of 10 feminized seeds, shipped with tracking provided to the winner when shipped. Absolutely NO cost to the winner.
> 
> View attachment 4465323


Too late?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Too late?


@HamNEggs was the first one to quote my post, he is the winner.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> WINNER !!!!!!!


I was an ecig vaper 5-6 yrs. Four of those yrs I made eliquid, sold some and gave some away. It gets expensive mailing out stuff! Been there.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 26, 2020)

Does banana flavor come through on that useful?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Does banana flavor come through on that useful?


There is a banana nut bread pheno in that cross that is solid. But there were some odd findings in the line as well, like a lady that refused to flower. So I will give em away. Lot's of great things are in the line, but an occasional oddity as well.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> @HamNEggs was the first one to quote my post, he is the winner.


That's awesome! And I literally opened the browser and there it was! Way too cool! Thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> That's awesome! And I literally opened the browser and there it was! Way too cool! Thanks!


SWEET !!! Shoot me a PM my friend, and we will get it squared away.


----------



## drock (Jan 26, 2020)

Awesome ideal with the giveaway @Useful Seeds, I just need to be quicker 

BOO day 52:


Chem Cookies:


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 26, 2020)

drock said:


> Awesome ideal with the giveaway @Useful Seeds, I just need to be quicker
> 
> BOO day 52:
> View attachment 4465386View attachment 4465387View attachment 4465398
> ...


Apparently we need to keep this thread open and constantly refreshing.


----------



## drock (Jan 26, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Apparently we need to keep this thread open and constantly refreshing.


No doubt, nice to see the demand. Useful has the best business model I've ever been apart of, very gracious fella.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> So the tester line up for Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel fems is @DocofRock , @diggs99 , @blowerme , @Jmass420 , @Frank Nitty , @Foulal , one other tester is a private soul for good reason, he will shadow test this line so to speak, I had to include him because he is a super cool human. And I gotta mention my pal @FlakeyFoont , he wanted to test em but contacted me and said that he would not be able to do the seed justice at the moment. So with respect to that honesty, he get's a pack on principal alone.


Can’t wait — I just spent about 400 bucks at BuildASoil to get ready for this run.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Amnesia Haze from RQS,front and back...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 27, 2020)

these ladies waiting for the flowering tent , just replanted out of solo cups .. other picture is flowering tent .. not sure where the tall girl came from , took right off and got tall so snapped her over ... i must got a seed mixed up or something ,


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 27, 2020)

Mail came with pack of 94 skunk x chocolate diesel..and some mass medical. Thank you so much Paul , always top notch service over at DCSE


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

12 day old USEFUL , Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel.......broke ground 1/15......survived super low RH



http://imgur.com/mU3KNJQ



super light green from day 1......Heisenbeans Wedding Cake X Purple Punch is much darker green but smaller + less sets of leaves, and its a day older:




http://imgur.com/ojlO3Ol




Useful has the better genetics....Rspec on, cellar lights on, cant see color difference, it exists though


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 27, 2020)

Reversing a chocolate fire cookies to hit another chocolate fire cookies. bam, useful's chocolate fire cookies S1.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey all! Been busy with a project so haven’t thrown up as many pics lately. Here’s the girls today... day 58 since 12/12.

Peyote WiFi:


U


Useful’s Chocolate Diesel (aka Thaaa thiccckkknesssss!)




Cheese:


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 27, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Reversing a chocolate fire cookies to hit another chocolate fire cookies. bam, useful's chocolate fire cookies S1.


This sounds like some good back pain meds


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 27, 2020)

I never realized how off-color those photos look when I look on a PC instead of my iPhone. Weird -- iphone must color correct or something.

Here is some lights off from the other day that look better.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 27, 2020)

l did ship all the testers out today, and gifts. Everyone should get their package on Thursday....except for one person.....you know who you are.....lol. I have had a super busy day so I won't send everyone a trackin number tonight, that is just a lot of typing......lol.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm assuming the super light green color of my particular lil OC x CD is an indicator that this lil girl leans Orange Cookie pheno, more then the Choc Diesel.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 27, 2020)

A request.... any chance I can get gifted a testers spot for my friend & master grower? I would give him the spot as a great gift. No harm no foul.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 27, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Hey all! Been busy with a project so haven’t thrown up as many pics lately. Here’s the girls today... day 58 since 12/12.
> 
> Peyote WiFi:
> View attachment 4465981
> ...


Beautiful my friend do you use exclusively living soil and organic teas


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 27, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> A request.... any chance I can get gifted a testers spot for my friend & master grower? I would give him the spot as a great gift. No harm no foul.


UM.........all tester slots have been filled .


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

MGR has one post...ASKING for freebies.....wow


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 27, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> A request.... any chance I can get gifted a testers spot for my friend & master grower? I would give him the spot as a great gift. No harm no foul.


Yeah no prob follow form and reply if you see a giveaway its that easy


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 27, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> MGR has one post...ASKING for freebies.....wow


It happens, but what is a master grower??? Edited to add that I was making a funny @MassGrassRoots, not picking on you.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 27, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Beautiful my friend do you use exclusively living soil and organic teas


Yep. I just find it much less of a hassle and almost always enhances the flavor with much more sticky resin than I’ve experienced with other mediums.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 27, 2020)

Are you accepting any more testers


Couch_Lock said:


> MGR has one post...ASKING for freebies.....wow


I hear ya! Bad on me.

Apologies.

but Fyi

i have been following & lurking for a long time. Popped back in & read/assumed useful seeds was looking for testers. Thought my friend was worthy....! I should have been more considerate/informed. I did just make my 1st purchase of your BLSR.... can’T wait

keep growin.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It happens, but what is a master grower???


I’m a fan of your work & passion.
I apologize jumping the gun.

A master grower?

Is anybody better than me!

Keep breeding buddy


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ok boys n girls her we are on almost week 3 of flower and she takes up most of the tent this dds has more of a dark roast smell then fruity but damn does she smell good.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Are you accepting any more testers
> 
> 
> I hear ya! Bad on me.
> ...


Just join in, no need to lurk. But let friends speak for themselves. His genetics are fire and hes kind. I'll have nobody take advantage of a friend, thats where I'm at.

P.S. (I'm old school and ornery, but back then u stand up for friends.....)


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 28, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> I’m a fan of your work & passion.
> I apologize jumping the gun.
> 
> A master grower?
> ...


I've always wanted to meet a master grower. Have any pics of his/her products?


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> l did ship all the testers out today, and gifts. Everyone should get their package on Thursday....except for one person.....you know who you are.....lol. I have had a super busy day so I won't send everyone a trackin number tonight, that is just a lot of typing......lol.


If the whole industry was made up of people like you.... well, it would be amazing. Too many money grubbers.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 28, 2020)

I've never grown a master!


----------



## mindriot (Jan 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I've never grown a master!


 I've grown Master Kush...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 28, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> I’m a fan of your work & passion.
> I apologize jumping the gun.
> 
> A master grower?
> ...


It's all good, and thank you for the kind words. If your friend would agree to post test results here, then I will add them to the tester list.


----------



## bushmann (Jan 28, 2020)

hello everyone been on here for years just not active this is what I got
to start down the road as of right now I got 1 bag of oranges popped looking great

and for down the road I have chocolate coverd strawberries
has anyone ever tried growing this outside I live newengland western mass
if not I guess I will have to check it out and see no pictures yet she is still in a cup
getting ready for bigger shoe very nice smell on the stem a nice skunky orange zest
the chocolate coverd strawberries is going to be some sure fire and I am looking forward to starting them soon!!!
@Useful Seeds keep up the good work your strains look top notch and very friendly prices as well thanks

bushmann


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

bushmann said:


> hello everyone been on here for years just not active this is what I got
> to start down the road as of right now I got 1 bag of oranges popped looking great
> 
> and for down the road I have chocolate coverd strawberries
> ...


I'm not far from ya, geographically. Useful has the most vigorous feminized seeds I've tried! And many of the genetics he uses are Bodhi and other top breeders.


----------



## pthobson (Jan 28, 2020)

Would be cool to get my hands on some older white lotus crosses


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

Northern Lights has a special place in my heart, the first strain that truly got me wasted in the 70's.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Northern Lights has a special place in my heart, the first strain that truly got me wasted in the 70's.


I kinda wonder if there is some old non touched strains still around same as when i had it in early 2000's


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 28, 2020)

This chocolate diesel stacking on weight like fuckin Schwarzenegger, late week 8 of flower. The crazy part is it looks like it wants to keep stacking. Colas are going to be as fat as God’s dick at this rate. Gonna have to put these hoes on Weight Watchers. F3 coming?! Good lord....



BTW, every other plant has at least one stake helping support it, yet this fatass apparently has stems made of carbyne.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 28, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> This chocolate diesel stacking on weight like fuckin Schwarzenegger, late week 8 of flower. The crazy part is it looks like it wants to keep stacking. Colas are going to be as fat as God’s dick at this rate. Gonna have to put these hoes on Weight Watchers. F3 coming?! Good lord....
> 
> View attachment 4466637View attachment 4466638
> 
> BTW, every other plant has at least one stake helping support it, yet this fatass apparently has stems made of carbyne.


Yeah buddy !!!! The Chocolate Diesel cut I use keeps on packing it on all the way to it's 10 week finish time.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy !!!! The Chocolate Diesel cut I use keeps on packing it on all the way to it's 10 week finish time.


Well I’m pretty sure I could bludgeon someone already with one of these colas


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It's all good, and thank you for the kind words. If your friend would agree to post test results here, then I will add them to the tester list.


He will surely & gladly post his grow results here.

You my man are a kind, understanding, generous and a master breeder. ( wink)

Thanks & Cheers... you made two people Happy campers today!


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 28, 2020)

Behold the inception of Lucky Lime F2!!!!
What do you guys think the yield will be?? 
How much longer do I have? 14-16 weeks?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 28, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> He will surely & gladly post his grow results here.
> 
> You my man are a kind, understanding, generous and a master breeder. ( wink)
> 
> Thanks & Cheers... you made two people Happy campers today!


Well ok then, please send me a pm and we will get the ball rolling.


----------



## feva (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Behold the inception of Lucky Lime F2!!!!
> What do you guys think the yield will be??
> How much longer do I have? 14-16 weeks?View attachment 4466720


about a pound lol


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 28, 2020)

Possibly even a pound of pollen!!!
This pack is going into service one at a time, in an effort to generate suspense and excitement!!!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 28, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> This chocolate diesel stacking on weight like fuckin Schwarzenegger, late week 8 of flower. The crazy part is it looks like it wants to keep stacking. Colas are going to be as fat as God’s dick at this rate. Gonna have to put these hoes on Weight Watchers. F3 coming?! Good lord....
> 
> View attachment 4466637View attachment 4466638
> 
> BTW, every other plant has at least one stake helping support it, yet this fatass apparently has stems made of carbyne.


Nah... just a little blue pill.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 28, 2020)

Don’t laugh at me, but I’ve never seen this happen before on any of my other strains (I’m a newb). It’s wicked though! Maybe a manifestation of one of the parent strains (Peyote Purple)?? It’s interesting, the various other colas are getting some purple, but this one particular branch is like completely turned.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

^^ Might go another 7 to 10 days....not many yellowed mid or upper leaf.


Chip Green said:


> Behold the inception of Lucky Lime F2!!!!
> What do you guys think the yield will be??
> How much longer do I have? 14-16 weeks?View attachment 4466720


 bout a pound


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 28, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> If the whole industry was made up of people like you.... well, it would be amazing. Too many money grubbers.
> 
> 
> TevinJonson said:
> ...


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jan 28, 2020)

I feel akin to the moonshiners.. Which starts in a few minutes btw.. Tickle for pres.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

Useful's kindness has influenced us all.......AND hes good at what he does.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 28, 2020)

Really want to try his blueberry and oranges, anyone got any info on that? Good terps and potency? Or more about flavor? Really want the chem cookies but can’t do regs till spring/summer time.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 28, 2020)

BOO clones, day 9 in veg, day 21 since they were cut. I wanted to have them in the big aero totes tonight but I got busy, tomorrow is a new day.

I also threw a scrog net together and tossed over top of the BOO aunties.

hoping to flip the room within a couple weeks. Everything is finally put back together lol


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Useful's kindness has influenced us all.......AND hes good at what he does.


Good?
A master.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 28, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> BOO clones, day 9 in veg, day 21 since they were cut. I wanted to have them in the big aero totes tonight but I got busy, tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> I also threw a scrog net together and tossed over top of the BOO aunties.
> 
> hoping to flip the room within a couple weeks. Everything is finally put back together lol


Nice set up !

bon fortuna


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 28, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> This chocolate diesel stacking on weight like fuckin Schwarzenegger, late week 8 of flower. The crazy part is it looks like it wants to keep stacking. Colas are going to be as fat as God’s dick at this rate. Gonna have to put these hoes on Weight Watchers. F3 coming?! Good lord....
> 
> View attachment 4466637View attachment 4466638
> 
> BTW, every other plant has at least one stake helping support it, yet this fatass apparently has stems made of carbyne.


Beautiful plants .you got those right on . hope when I grow up I can be a master grower


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 28, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Nice set up !
> 
> bon fortuna


Really nice set up . cant wait to see the boos in dwc... love that strain


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 28, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Beautiful plants .you got those right on . hope when I grow up I can be a master grower


Well I’m no master grower, still a lot to learn. Living soil, lots of Air flow (lottts) out through the tent or room out to an exhaust is a requirement IMO. And Strong, modern lights that are capable of producing PAR (high amounts) with relative efficiency.

A proper environment (BPD), appropriate watering practices, the inclusion of high quality inputs through the grow (think EWC, Build A Boom Malibu) and supplemented with top dressings, foliar sprays through veg. It’s so much safer to just quit foliar spraying after 2 weeks after 12/12. That just sounds like a potential problem, just my opinion. But I’ve Veg? Or stretch? Spray away man. Things like neem, surfactants and wetting agents like yucca, aloe power, potassium silicate, kelp, and microorganisms souls work well.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent my $ to GLG yesterday for three packs of fem's. Can't wait to pop a couple! Looks like top notch genetics. Plus, big shout out to GLG for all the freebies! Almost doubled my order.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 28, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Well I’m no master grower, still a lot to learn. Living soil, lots of Air flow through the tent or room, And Strong, modern lights.


I was joking .. but by those pictures , definitely something to be very proud of .. centerfold of bud porn .. been doing organic route but seems 2 to third week into flower its lacking or two much phosphorus.. not sure


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 28, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> I was joking .. but by those pictures , definitely something to be very proud of .. centerfold of bud porn .. been doing organic route but seems 2 to third week into flower its lacking or two much phosphorus.. not sure


I appreciate you saying that, that’s very kind. My good friend (who is a regular here) is sending me like a proper DSLR Nikon to practice taking better photos with. Centerfold of bud porn is mostly aligned with the fire ass breeder doing to work, and always. 

Finding that I like a lot more things about weed as the years go by. I truly enjoy like cannabis photography, cultivating of course, but it seems to keep driving new passions.


----------



## DankDonut (Jan 29, 2020)

@DocofRock 2 of my 3 choc diesels turned almost that purple. Like the pic on the GLG website. Third is green. You didn't have any of those turn purple on you?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 29, 2020)

It has arrived!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 29, 2020)

DankDonut said:


> @DocofRock 2 of my 3 choc diesels turned almost that purple. Like the pic on the GLG website. Third is green. You didn't have any of those turn purple on you?


Only 1 CD in the tent, no purp on it really. Unfortunately I want to grow way more plants that I have room for haha.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> It has arrived!!!View attachment 4467300


me too frank thanks useful let the testing begin


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

Hopefully those go well. I’d love to try that cross and get my hands on that Choc. Diesel. My packs of BLSR arrived today from JBC


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> It has arrived!!!View attachment 4467300


Nice to see the test seeds are making it safely to their new homes. I'm also a bit excited about this particular cross. I'm hoping some of the grape comes through in this pairing. But most of all I want everyone to be happy. You all have given up precious garden space that could be filled with proven genetics, whether from me, or other trusted breeders. So in short, thank you all for trusting me, and for giving these seeds a spot in your garden.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 29, 2020)

I hope mine come tomorrow. And thank you useful for the opportunity. I'm ready to start them, I have room for 4 so all 4 will be these.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 29, 2020)

blowerme said:


> I hope mine come tomorrow. And thank you useful for the opportunity. I'm ready to start them, I have room for 4 so all 4 will be these.


I tracked it for ya.....looks like tomorrow my friend. And you are very welcome.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice to see the test seeds are making it safely to their new homes. I'm also a bit excited about this particular cross. I'm hoping some of the grape comes through in this pairing. But most of all I want everyone to be happy. You all have given up precious garden space that could be filled with proven genetics, whether from me, or other trusted breeders. So in short, thank you all for trusting me, and for giving these seeds a spot in your garden.


I have a tent now that is just for your seeds so its no problem at all!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you sir for blessing us with you goodness


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a tent now that is just for your seeds so its no problem at all!!!


Really ??? A dedicated Useful tent ??!!! My man !!! That's pretty cool.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Really ??? A dedicated Useful tent ??!!! My man !!! That's pretty cool.


Yeah I still have 2 4x4s


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 29, 2020)

B n o day 24


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Really ??? A dedicated Useful tent ??!!! My man !!! That's pretty cool.


My plan as well - Useful strains only for upcoming grow. Btw are these fems? Just curious


----------



## pthobson (Jan 29, 2020)

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel guaranteed 
Grape OG x Banana OG would be cool!


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 30, 2020)

Dammit - mine came yesterday but I didn’t check mail box cuz I thought it was today. Well, they’ll be waiting for me when I come home from work! Anyone know if the Grape testers are fems?

Quick morning snap of day 61 Chocolate Diesel


----------



## blowerme (Jan 30, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Anyone know if the Grape testers are fems?


Yes doc they are


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 30, 2020)

Mine showed up last night, with an interesting bonus, lol!


I hope it's not a test to see if I can grow and chew gum at the same time!

But really, thanks for the generosity Mr Useful, and the seeds!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 30, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Mine showed up last night, with an interesting bonus, lol!
> View attachment 4467767
> 
> I hope it's not a test to see if I can grow and chew gum at the same time!
> ...


Yeah,a nice surprise!!!


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 30, 2020)

Haha I love it! Goodies arrived today. I am pretty sure my kids will eat up this Juicy Fruit before I get to planting. Well anyways the race is on between me and them! Thank you kindly for these Useful, I can't wait to get a couple of these going!


----------



## Foulal (Jan 30, 2020)

In they go!


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 30, 2020)

Foulal said:


> In they go!
> View attachment 4468049


Man you’re pioneering. I got mine today too! Unfortunately my 2x4 is needed for drying this harvest before I convert it over to veg space, so I’ve got about 2.5-3 weeks before I can pop 

PS here’s a few day 61 lights out. Been getting neglected a tad the last few days just because of busyness with other obligations. A couple of the colas on my back left (Peyote WiFi) plant have almost fallen over and need to be staked, but I don’t work in my grow space after lights out (I don’t have a green light and I’d still be paranoid with one), so gonna have to take care of it tomorrow.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 30, 2020)

Foulal said:


> In they go!
> View attachment 4468049


DANG !!! Ya just got em, and they are already gettin wet ??? NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## Foulal (Jan 30, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> DANG !!! Ya just got em, and they are already gettin wet ??? NICE !!!!!!!


Within a hour of getting them, no time to waste lol


----------



## Chip Green (Jan 30, 2020)

Since when has the slimpack of Juicy Fruit been going for $0.35???? When did that get jacked up?
F'n BS.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 30, 2020)

I've got mine soaking too. Be in soil tomorrow. Gonna be fun watching everyone's. Esp with all the different setups. 

Also doublemint is my favorite out of those pack gums thanks.


----------



## Foulal (Jan 30, 2020)

Here’s a update on the banana og x fire cookies. In the last couple weeks the smell really turned into that baby shit type smell I’ve seen described on here, I never really got it until this plant. Super pungent and funky. Sorry I don’t have a smoke report I’ve been studying for a piss test.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 31, 2020)

First attempt to get a pic on this DSLR camera. I’ve finding real cameras out there have a learning curve.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 31, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4468112
> I've got mine soaking too. Be in soil tomorrow. Gonna be fun watching everyone's. Esp with all the different setups.
> 
> Also doublemint is my favorite out of those pack gums thanks.


lol at first glance I thought the carpet was a giant pile of beans 


@Foulal have you tried reading from the Quickfix book yet? 


@DocofRock nice shot! somebody on my Nextdoor was selling a Rebel T5 and some lenses for 300OBO, Pretty positive i'm gonna go pick it up now, I want to upgrade my photos too.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 31, 2020)

Man pics I took last night werent very good, blurry for some reason. But here's a few
Top 2 are dank sinatra day 64 from flip. I think I have a few more weeks out on these. Smell so stinky. I've tried it, it's definitely gonna have some couch lock.


Only pic I have of chem cookie trip. Day 65 from flip. This is the one that is real fruity smelling. We smoked some last night, my wife immediately said how fruity it tasted. And it does, taste great oh and that high


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2020)

day 29 or 30 of 12/12


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 31, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Man pics I took last night werent very good, blurry for some reason. But here's a fewView attachment 4468422View attachment 4468423
> Top 2 are dank sinatra day 64 from flip. I think I have a few more weeks out on these. Smell so stinky. I've tried it, it's definitely gonna have some couch lock.
> 
> View attachment 4468424
> Only pic I have of chem cookie trip. Day 65 from flip. This is the one that is real fruity smelling. We smoked some last night, my wife immediately said how fruity it tasted. And it does, taste great oh and that high


Oh yeah you're almost there you've definitely got some amber thichs now just to decide in how much amber you want


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 31, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel x Fire cookies


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 31, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Yes doc they are


About the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel's, are they fems? The pack I've got doesn't say fems.


----------



## blowerme (Jan 31, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> About the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel's, are they fems? The pack I've got doesn't say fems.


Mine dont say it either. But I know in my email he said fems. He will prob be on soon to clarify. If they arent fems I might want to soak the other two lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 31, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> About the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel's, are they fems? The pack I've got doesn't say fems.


Yes, the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel seeds are feminized.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 31, 2020)

Can’t w


Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel seeds are feminized.


Can’t wait to see the pics of these beauties. I took the cd x fire cookies to f2 and the chem cookie trips as everyone can see are insane. You are on a roll boss.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 31, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Here’s a update on the banana og x fire cookies. In the last couple weeks the smell really turned into that baby shit type smell I’ve seen described on here, I never really got it until this plant. Super pungent and funkyView attachment 4468163View attachment 4468164. Sorry I don’t have a smoke report I’ve been studying for a piss test.


Very nice !!! I should hunt through some of them to find something like that to offer as a feminized option. Hmmmmm.......lol.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 31, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel seeds are feminized.


They just moved into the starting gate!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 1, 2020)

*my transplants from solo cups .. and a few in flower *


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 1, 2020)

My little Boo , think she going to be my mother plant for my outdoor girls.. the boo did really well outdoors


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 1, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Can’t w
> 
> Can’t wait to see the pics of these beauties. I took the cd x fire cookies to f2 and the chem cookie trips as everyone can see are insane. You are on a roll boss.


Dope! I’m making fems of those beans currently. What sortsa flavors are you getting off your plants? 

edit: had too many muffins last night, forgot i had already posted those shots


----------



## Foulal (Feb 1, 2020)

6 out of 6 have little tails 36 hours later


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 1, 2020)

Foulal said:


> 6 out of 6 have little tails 36 hours laterView attachment 4469438


Nice !!! I also got 100% on my germ test before sendin them out.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Dope! I’m making fems of those beans currently. What sortsa flavors are you getting off your plants?
> 
> edit: had too many muffins last night, forgot i had already posted those shots


Some diesel, rubber balloon, grapefruit, and sometimes a little sweeter fruit and bread. I have two phenos and the f2’s are the one with the more grapefruit. I’ll do 20-30 outdoor hunt for f3 this season I think. The second one is in flower now and is more plastic diesel.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m feeling the pressure to get my next grow going. Today day 63 of flower and I just chopped 2 plants (Peyote WiFi). Tomorrow will be doing cheese and I haven’t decided on Chocolate Diesel yet — I know it could keep going at least another week, but... do I leave my space up for 1 plant? Reason being, I’m going to do a pretty good deep clean before starting Grape OG of my room. Start off with a nice clean work space. Anyway, sorry been out of touch — here’s what I got accomplished today.


----------



## blowerme (Feb 1, 2020)

I did 4 of 6 seeds. But I have 100% germination too. Here we go


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 1, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I’m feeling the pressure to get my next grow going. Today day 63 of flower and I just chopped 2 plants (Peyote WiFi). Tomorrow will be doing cheese and I haven’t decided on Chocolate Diesel yet — I know it could keep going at least another week, but... do I leave my space up for 1 plant? Reason being, I’m going to do a pretty good deep clean before starting Grape OG of my room. Start off with a nice clean work space. Anyway, sorry been out of touch — here’s what I got accomplished today.
> 
> View attachment 4469696View attachment 4469697View attachment 4469699View attachment 4469700


Very nice what's in the glass bowl


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 1, 2020)

Day 28=bathtime


----------



## Boosky (Feb 1, 2020)

Any new fem drops coming up?


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 1, 2020)

i hate to keep talking about this blueberry and oranges but for day 28 these buds are bigger than 50 cent pieces and hard and heavy very thankful for useful seeds


----------



## Looking for Real Skunk (Feb 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice !!! I also got 100% on my germ test before sendin them out.


Useful, What is this Devil Womern strain of yours? Its coming as a freebie with my Chocolate Diesel from GLG?


----------



## Looking for Real Skunk (Feb 1, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Very nice what's in the glass bowl


Looks like some nice dry sift off the trim.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2020)

Some shots of the 2 GG#4 S1's at day 39 from flip


The one with the tie dyed leaves 


Cheers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 2, 2020)

Looking for Real Skunk said:


> Useful, What is this Devil Womern strain of yours? Its coming as a freebie with my Chocolate Diesel from GLG?


It's a freebie that was donated by @reallybigjesusfreak . (Haog x ssdd) x helena, I believe.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 2, 2020)

All harvesting done! By next weekend at the latest, I’ll be popping the grape OG testers  Overall, pretty satisfied with the grow; Chocolate Diesel has some huge fat colas, tops were maybe 6-8 in of pure fatness before an interruption down to the next node.

All in all, looks pretty comparable in yield to my last 4x4 yield. Expecting maybe 16 oz of nice bud - would have been more, but any of the airy buds just got lopped in with trim to make hash. Here’s a few shots - mainly of Chocolate Diesel (for this thread). The other ones, I was just trying to move fast and get them done before the week so I really didn’t snap many. Now just to manicure after the dry, then start curing and focusing on my upcoming grow


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 2, 2020)

Looking for Real Skunk said:


> Useful, What is this Devil Womern strain of yours? Its coming as a freebie with my Chocolate Diesel from GLG?


Those are a freebie I shared with useful to give out as a thank you for all his hard work. They have been grown and tested, please hit me up with any and all questions, I’d love to help.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 2, 2020)

Now the question... should I go 100% Grape OG x CD testers, or should I throw in another? I have Bananas n’ Oranges, ‘91 Oranges, Double Dipped Strawberries, and two strains I’ve already brought to harvest.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 2, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> All harvesting done! By next weekend at the latest, I’ll be popping the grape OG testers  Overall, pretty satisfied with the grow; Chocolate Diesel has some huge fat colas, tops were maybe 6-8 in of pure fatness before an interruption down to the next node.
> 
> All in all, looks pretty comparable in yield to my last 4x4 yield. Expecting maybe 16 oz of nice bud - would have been more, but any of the airy buds just got lopped in with trim to make hash. Here’s a few shots - mainly of Chocolate Diesel (for this thread). The other ones, I was just trying to move fast and get them done before the week so I really didn’t snap many. Now just to manicure after the dry, then start curing and focusing on my upcoming grow
> 
> ...


sniff.. sniff.. sniffffff. Man your clothes smell great!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2020)

Just gifted two plants of ak47 auto to a friend who is a cancer patient...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## DocofRock (Feb 2, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> sniff.. sniff.. sniffffff. Man your clothes smell great!!!


Oh shit better get some dryer sheets! I go so far to avoid anyone smelling, lol. I’ve got a closet full, and it’s always the sketchiest part of growing for me — harvest and drying. Unfortunately, I’m still awaiting canna-liberation in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Any new fem drops coming up?


I am working on making some restocks at the moment, Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel.......I am also working on some other fem stuff. Contemplating a Chocolate Garlic Cookie, GMO x Chocolate Diesel fem. Lots of things goin on, maybe a Chocolate Chem ??? Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel fem


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am working on making some restocks at the moment, Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel.......I am also working on some other fem stuff. Contemplating a Chocolate Garlic Cookie, GMO x Chocolate Diesel fem. Lots of things goin on, maybe a Chocolate Chem ??? Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel fem


All sounds great ...boo


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am working on making some restocks at the moment, Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel.......I am also working on some other fem stuff. Contemplating a Chocolate Garlic Cookie, GMO x Chocolate Diesel fem. Lots of things goin on, maybe a Chocolate Chem ??? Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel fem



Whatever you cross with your Chocolate Diesel will turn to gold I’m sure — yes please to all of it.

A pic of the top of one of the CD colas just now:


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 2, 2020)

Top :Blackened oranges day 24 under qb's
Btm 2 : Double dipped strawberries day 31 under cobs


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am working on making some restocks at the moment, Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel.......I am also working on some other fem stuff. Contemplating a Chocolate Garlic Cookie, GMO x Chocolate Diesel fem. Lots of things goin on, maybe a Chocolate Chem ??? Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel fem


Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel please? I’m in for two packs! Blueberry and GG#4 also! I will start saving my pennies now. How’s that for showing my age!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 2, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Whatever you cross with your Chocolate Diesel will turn to gold I’m sure — yes please to all of it.
> 
> A pic of the top of one of the CD colas just now:
> 
> View attachment 4470400


Really nice flower


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 2, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Really nice flower


Thanks dude! It was my favorite in the tent and it grew really nicely too. I can’t wait to sample it - and pop these Grape OG x CD testers. I might pull out the big guns this time. Gonna definitely make more time for training.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2020)

Pretty swamped with chores today, but I did NOT forget about my promise to give away a free pack every week. Today is the day, it will be regs this go around. Just lookin at my book trying to make up my mind.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Pretty swamped with chores today, but I did NOT forget about my promise to give away a free pack every week. Today is the day, it will be regs this go around. Just lookin at my book trying to make up my mind.


Woo


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am working on making some restocks at the moment, Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel.......I am also working on some other fem stuff. Contemplating a Chocolate Garlic Cookie, GMO x Chocolate Diesel fem. Lots of things goin on, maybe a Chocolate Chem ??? Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel fem


Might I suggest a hard hitting indica in fem? Maybe Grape Og x BBhp or Gmo x blackjack? I love your genetics @Useful Seeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2020)

US only please. If you have won recently, please give others a chance to win. This pack is sure to create a stir. Just gonna go with it. The first person that quotes this post..............gets the pack. I have a BUNCH of very cool stuff to give away........stay tuned.


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> US only please. If you have won recently, please give others a chance to win. This pack is sure to create a stir. Just gonna go with it. The first person that quotes this post..............gets the pack. I have a BUNCH of very cool stuff to give away........stay tuned.
> View attachment 4470489


Ya


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> US only please. If you have won recently, please give others a chance to win. This pack is sure to create a stir. Just gonna go with it. The first person that quotes this post..............gets the pack. I have a BUNCH of very cool stuff to give away........stay tuned.
> View attachment 4470489


Nice


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2020)

That’s a really great pack right there


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Ya


Well you are the winner!!!! Please pm me and I will get the ball rollin.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 2, 2020)

Gone with the quickness


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 2, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> All harvesting done! By next weekend at the latest, I’ll be popping the grape OG testers  Overall, pretty satisfied with the grow; Chocolate Diesel has some huge fat colas, tops were maybe 6-8 in of pure fatness before an interruption down to the next node.
> 
> All in all, looks pretty comparable in yield to my last 4x4 yield. Expecting maybe 16 oz of nice bud - would have been more, but any of the airy buds just got lopped in with trim to make hash. Here’s a few shots - mainly of Chocolate Diesel (for this thread). The other ones, I was just trying to move fast and get them done before the week so I really didn’t snap many. Now just to manicure after the dry, then start curing and focusing on my upcoming grow
> 
> ...


Nicely done.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 2, 2020)

Ah damn, I missed the giveaway again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2020)

Ohwolfie said:


> Ah damn, I missed the giveaway again.


And it was a special one...stay tuned my friend, many more cool packs to give away.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2020)

5 Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel hit the dirt today. Will give update in a couple days when they break the surface. GLG order should be here this week. Super stoked!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> And it was a special one...stay tuned my friend, many more cool packs to give away.


A special one it is. Ran some of the first drop Stardawg and it was a special one alright! Also ran Dawgs Waltz about the same time and it was stellar as well.


----------



## blowerme (Feb 2, 2020)

2 popped up. Grape og x choc d

Also so glad you are doin the bbxcd. I missed that one and do not want to this time.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> And it was a special one...stay tuned my friend, many more cool packs to give away.


Hey I'm new here and just wanna say that this is so cool. Hats off to ya


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 2, 2020)

how do we get this freebie?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2020)

You can’t, it was gifted!


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> US only please. If you have won recently, please give others a chance to win. This pack is sure to create a stir. Just gonna go with it. The first person that quotes this post..............gets the pack. I have a BUNCH of very cool stuff to give away........stay tuned.
> View attachment 4470489


Anyone know any other breeders doing stuff like this? I don’t, hah. Classy stuff, Useful.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Oh shit better get some dryer sheets! I go so far to avoid anyone smelling, lol. I’ve got a closet full, and it’s always the sketchiest part of growing for me — harvest and drying. Unfortunately, I’m still awaiting canna-liberation in my neck of the woods.


Me too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> US only please. If you have won recently, please give others a chance to win. This pack is sure to create a stir. Just gonna go with it. The first person that quotes this post..............gets the pack. I have a BUNCH of very cool stuff to give away........stay tuned.
> View attachment 4470489


Dammit late again!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2020)

Just saw on Potsquatch growers that SUB COOL had passed... RIP If it's true...


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2020)

Ya man, he passed late Saturday night.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 3, 2020)

BOO


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2020)

GG4 x CD getting closer. Smells like the glue.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> And it was a special one...stay tuned my friend, many more cool packs to give away.


I definitely will. This is such an awesome thing you're doing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Getting ready to dunk the last of my Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme.

I need those fresh orange terps back in my life.

Reposting from the first page. I'm hoping to find another one similar this or better. (and hopefully grow it better)

God that time stamps hard too look at


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> GG4 x CD getting closer. Smells like the glue.View attachment 4470808


You can really see the GG in it too. Beautiful.

I just smoked a big fatty of GG4. I kinda wish I hadn't because now I don't want to do my garden chores. All I want to do is eat the lemon meringue pie in my fridge.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> So the tester line up for Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel fems is @DocofRock , @diggs99 , @blowerme , @Jmass420 , @Frank Nitty , @Foulal , one other tester is a private soul for good reason, he will shadow test this line so to speak, I had to include him because he is a super cool human. And I gotta mention my pal @FlakeyFoont , he wanted to test em but contacted me and said that he would not be able to do the seed justice at the moment. So with respect to that honesty, he get's a pack on principal alone.


Frak, this guy @Useful Seeds seems like my kind of guy to deal with. Only problem is I'm in Canada. Is there anyone else from the Great White North here rocking Useful genetics and where can I find some?!


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 3, 2020)

Ask @diggs99 where he got his Useful beans!!


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 3, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Frak, this guy @Useful Seeds seems like my kind of guy to deal with. Only problem is I'm in Canada. Is there anyone else from the Great White North here rocking Useful genetics and where can I find some?!


@JBCSeeds is where I order all my useful gear from.

he’s a good dude to deal with. Discreet shipping and always fast .


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 3, 2020)

I guess ive been absent from this thread for too long, so many strain names ive never seen available for purchase, at least through JBC. Either that or they’re ones that people bought before I discovered useful, and were just stashed back waiting to be ran. With that being said, if anyone has an extra pack of Choc Diesel x GG4, I’m down to do some trading

on a side note, check out the size on this 11-point leaf. Plucked it off one of my Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel plants. Them are some BUSHY plants with massive leaves. This leaf cant be more than a couple weeks old, because I just topped this plant maybe a week before flipping, i made some extra room in my main tent right before flipping, so I squeezed a couple of these in and rushed them through their veg cycle. Also have three of these plants running in a seperate tent. All vigorous af, bushy af, and some THICC stems.


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey guys day 27 of flower and my dds is looking lovely except for the couple of leafs that got pushed into the light when i was resetting up but other then that not to bad. I have other pics on my growlog if you care check them out heve some light out pics on there but if not here ya go.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 3, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I guess ive been absent from this thread for too long, so many strain names ive never seen available for purchase, at least through JBC. Either that or they’re ones that people bought before I discovered useful, and were just stashed back waiting to be ran. With that being said, if anyone has an extra pack of Choc Diesel x GG4, I’m down to do some trading
> 
> on a side note, check out the size on this 11-point leaf. Plucked it off one of my Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel plants. Them are some BUSHY plants with massive leaves. This leaf cant be more than a couple weeks old, because I just topped this plant maybe a week before flipping, i made some extra room in my main tent right before flipping, so I squeezed a couple of these in and rushed them through their veg cycle. Also have three of these plants running in a seperate tent. All vigorous af, bushy af, and some THICC stems.
> View attachment 4471216


You sure have been absent for too long.....you been cheating on us????? LOL...........Hmmmmmm...GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel fems.....I may be able to help you with your search. I will have to dig in the vaults and see.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 3, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> @JBCSeeds is where I order all my useful gear from.
> 
> he’s a good dude to deal with. Discreet shipping and always fast .


You in Canada, eh?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You sure have been absent for too long.....you been cheating on us????? LOL...........Hmmmmmm...GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel fems.....I may be able to help you with your search. I will have to dig in the vaults and see.


Hahaha I wouldn’t say cheating, more like an open relationship  Still running useful gear though, got a total of 5 different OCxCD running right now, and I gifted two to a friend because I always run a couple extra seeds in case something is off with one or two, but I’ll be damned if every seed didnt germ and turn into a healthy vigorous plant. so now my buddy gets to grow your gear and he told me the other day he’s never buying seeds from local dispos again LOL

that would be cool if ya found some. In my bigger tent, I like to run two different strains at a time, and I prefer them to be crosses with a parent strain in common. I’ve got a pack of Nspecta’s GG4 x Bubblegum that is on my “to-run” list and i havent yet found a strain to run with it. GG4 x CD would be perfect.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 3, 2020)

Help! I found six black things floating in some water! They said they were “Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel” testers. Does anyone have any ideas how to save them? I think the only thing that’s gonna be tested is my newb growing skills haha.

Still trying to decide on the game plan - thinking maybe Veg all 6, pick my 4 favs, and go 10-15 gal pots living soil? Maybe open back up the 2x4 and do all 6 of these mofos? Who knows.



On a very unfortunate side note, I dropped the rest of the pack on the floor. It was almost a catastrophe. I actually moved the refrigerator and oven looking for them. Luckily I found all of them except for one, but I know this bastard can’t have gone far.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 3, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I guess ive been absent from this thread for too long, so many strain names ive never seen available for purchase, at least through JBC. Either that or they’re ones that people bought before I discovered useful, and were just stashed back waiting to be ran. With that being said, if anyone has an extra pack of Choc Diesel x GG4, I’m down to do some trading
> 
> on a side note, check out the size on this 11-point leaf. Plucked it off one of my Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel plants. Them are some BUSHY plants with massive leaves. This leaf cant be more than a couple weeks old, because I just topped this plant maybe a week before flipping, i made some extra room in my main tent right before flipping, so I squeezed a couple of these in and rushed them through their veg cycle. Also have three of these plants running in a seperate tent. All vigorous af, bushy af, and some THICC stems.
> View attachment 4471216


That’s so beautiful I feel like it should be framed. I always love big healthy fan leaves — painful to have to cut em sometimes


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 3, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> That’s so beautiful I feel like it should be framed. I always love big healthy fan leaves — painful to have to cut em sometimes


Yeah, it was definitely hard for me to cut. It had to happen though, the OCxCD is a bushy strain on it’s own, at least every one of them I’ve grown out has been, plus the food I feed is high in Nitrogen, so it makes for plant with little space in between nodes and big giant fan leaves, such as the one pictured. Really is a joy to watch them grow, and they respond very well to any kind of stress, from transplanting to topping, they bounce right back.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 4, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> You in Canada, eh?


Yessir


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 4, 2020)

Anyone running that freebie chocolate trip x Panama red ..interested in seeing it in action .. I missed out on that one .. sounds great


----------



## mindriot (Feb 4, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Anyone running that freebie chocolate trip x Panama red ..interested in seeing it in action .. I missed out on that one .. sounds great


 I have a few going into flower soon, I'll post up some pics in a few weeks


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Getting ready to dunk the last of my Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme.
> 
> I need those fresh orange terps back in my life.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a killer cross!


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 4, 2020)

Im proud to report 100 percent germination on the three grape og x chocolate diesel testers i I popped super vigor right from the start super long taps for the usual 48 hrs in the popping chamber aka Tupperware container also does anyone have any experience with 79 Christmas tree the one ive currently got going has a very lemony smell at a little over 4 weeks i hope it changes to pine smoking some 4 month cured boo tonight its my favorite i swear lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 4, 2020)

Oooo grape OG x choc d, that sounds amazing


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 4, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Im proud to report 100 percent germination on the three grape og x chocolate diesel testers i I popped super vigor right from the start super long taps for the usual 48 hrs in the popping chamber aka Tupperware container also does anyone have any experience with 79 Christmas tree the one ive currently got going has a very lemony smell at a little over 4 weeks i hope it changes to pine smoking some 4 month cured boo tonight its my favorite i swear lol


Boo is my favorite too , and my freinds ..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 5, 2020)

Chocolate fire cookies hit with a couple Dank Sinatra males.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Help! I found six black things floating in some water! They said they were “Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel” testers. Does anyone have any ideas how to save them? I think the only thing that’s gonna be tested is my newb growing skills haha.
> 
> Still trying to decide on the game plan - thinking maybe Veg all 6, pick my 4 favs, and go 10-15 gal pots living soil? Maybe open back up the 2x4 and do all 6 of these mofos? Who knows.
> 
> ...


being testers, I suggest getting them grown as quickly as possible so the guy who needs answers can get them lol. 

short veg, no topping, into flower quickly. You can get an idea how it will yield without having to grow them into monsters. this is my new adopted strategy for the rest of the tester packs i'm (sigh) committed to.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

GG#4 S1 #6 at day 42 from flip. It smells just like GG#4

And #3 also on day 42 from flip. It has a very interesting sour type smell to it.


Both have been throwing nanners that have fertile pollen , but I like what I am seeing enough to run the cuts of both. Maybe I will luck out and get ones that don't do it from clone like they do from seed like I keep hearing so much about. 

Cheers


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Both have been throwing nanners that have fertile pollen


 I'm pretty sure that I heard about a guy once, that read somewhere that somebody heard, you're going to get all hermies now, and you have to burn your house down.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> I'm pretty sure that I heard about a guy once, that read somewhere that somebody heard, you're going to get all hermies now, and you have to burn your house down.


That certainly seems a little drastic lol 

Cheers


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> GG#4 S1 #6 at day 42 from flip. It smells just like GG#4
> View attachment 4472515
> And #3 also on day 42 from flip. It has a very interesting sour type smell to it.
> View attachment 4472516
> ...


If I get nanners I assume it's me not genetics. Can u tell if it's one or the other? I think alot of folks would like to know. Now I've got to Google it.


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 5, 2020)

I have an LA chocolate cut I've been growing for 3 years. I get a few late bananas just about every time. Nobody I know of, has ever found a seed in it. It's a good producer though, and I'm under the impression it's sterile, after many failed attempts to collect the pollen for selfing it back to seed.

I call this cut my "semi auto" as she just cannot wait to flower. I put one outside in my cage last season and she fully flipped during the last week of July, in the UP of MI. Wasn't even less than 14hr daylight yet.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> If I get nanners I assume it's me not genetics. Can u tell if it's one or the other? I think alot of folks would like to know. Now I've got to Google it.


Seeing as how some genetics are well known for it, including GG#4 , that is an awfully quick assumption. As for telling if it is one or the other it seems to be like the question of the chicken or the egg. I have other genetics, including a hard leaning GG#4 cross that have and are doing fine. 
As I stated on an earlier post I am not bitching or complaining or shit flinging with my posts. Hell I only have this gear because of the kindness of two great people, Useful being one of them. I am simply sharing my honest experience, which is what I thought this thread was for. 
I will certainly continue recommending Useful just like I have been and I certainly will not be hesitating on popping the other useful gear I have.

Cheers


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 5, 2020)

I just ..... I just fucked it. I can’t believe the luck I’ve been having with these seeds. Long story short... I just popped 6 of the testers which, to this point, I’ve germed in my microwave (all my grows this is what I did because it’s warm).

Anyone wanna guess what happens when you’re tired after work all day and your wife has food for you that needs to be heated up? You look at your beans, look at your food, get distracted talking.....

I don’t even want to say what happened. I’m sick to my stomach.

.... 40 seconds, before I looked down and saw my food still sitting on the counter and said.... FUCK! The paper towels...... were steaming. They’re ruined.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> .... 40 seconds, before I looked down and saw my food still sitting on the counter and said.... FUCK! The paper towels...... were steaming. They’re ruined.


The ol’ burn the seeds in the science oven trick. You win the Darwin Award for bean killing today. Lol. Might as well laugh it off and smoke weed about it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I just ..... I just fucked it. I can’t believe the luck I’ve been having with these seeds. Long story short... I just popped 6 of the testers which, to this point, I’ve germed in my microwave (all my grows this is what I did because it’s warm).
> 
> Anyone wanna guess what happens when you’re tired after work all day and your wife has food for you that needs to be heated up? You look at your beans, look at your food, get distracted talking.....
> 
> ...


Well stuff happens.....I will replace em for ya. And my apologies that they didn't pass that particular stress test...........hahahahahahaha!!!!!! Not laughing at ya my friend, just making light of the subject, having fun. Not at your expense, I know you know that.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well stuff happens.....I will replace em for ya.


Not your fault my man, you’ve been generous enough already. I’m just sick that I did it, I just stood there looking at my steaming sprouts in complete dumbfounded awe of how big of a fuckup I just made. I’m just totally... baffled with myself. I guess I will be determining a new germing location LOL.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Not your fault my man, you’ve been generous enough already. I’m just sick that I did it, I just stood there looking at my steaming sprouts in complete dumbfounded awe of how big of a fuckup I just made. I’m just totally... baffled with myself. I guess I will be determining a new germing location LOL.


Like I said......stuff happens. Give me a couple of days and I will ship out replacements. No worries at all.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I just ..... I just fucked it. I can’t believe the luck I’ve been having with these seeds. Long story short... I just popped 6 of the testers which, to this point, I’ve germed in my microwave (all my grows this is what I did because it’s warm).
> 
> Anyone wanna guess what happens when you’re tired after work all day and your wife has food for you that needs to be heated up? You look at your beans, look at your food, get distracted talking.....
> 
> ...


Hope you at least ate them.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Not your fault my man, you’ve been generous enough already. I’m just sick that I did it, I just stood there looking at my steaming sprouts in complete dumbfounded awe of how big of a fuckup I just made. I’m just totally... baffled with myself. I guess I will be determining a new germing location LOL.


It’s ok, smoking weed makes me do all
Kinds of stupid things. Then I smoke some more and laugh it off!


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 5, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Hope you at least ate them.


Well at the very least - I can confirm 6/6 germination rate. So, testing accomplished in some regard...


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> It’s ok, smoking weed makes me do all
> Kinds of stupid things. Then I smoke some more and laugh it off!


My wife was laughing because she didn’t know what else to do. The devastation and shock on my face were enough to cause her to nervously pity chuckle.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Well at the very least - I can confirm 6/6 germination rate. So, testing accomplished in some regard...


It helped me since I just dropped five, if they don’t come up it’s my fault. Thanks a lot! Lol


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> My wife was laughing because she didn’t know what else to do. The devastation and shock on my face were enough to cause her to nervously pity chuckle.


That’s life and that’s awesome!


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 5, 2020)

@DocofRocks new book: 

20 19 ways to germinate cannabis seeds.

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> they didn't pass that particular stress test


For the permanent record, I move to strike.
That test actually, was never officially completed.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds what was the flowering times on your Blackjack and Banana OG cuts?
Gonna have to grab a couple of the Blackjack crosses as I know she’s not around anymore


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Seeing as how some genetics are well known for it, including GG#4 , that is an awfully quick assumption. As for telling if it is one or the other it seems to be like the question of the chicken or the egg. I have other genetics, including a hard leaning GG#4 cross that have and are doing fine.
> As I stated on an earlier post I am not bitching or complaining or shit flinging with my posts. Hell I only have this gear because of the kindness of two great people, Useful being one of them. I am simply sharing my honest experience, which is what I thought this thread was for.
> I will certainly continue recommending Useful just like I have been and I certainly will not be hesitating on popping the other useful gear I have.
> 
> Cheers


Two things not quite chickens bred and created chickens. Not too much shit slinging here.. That's y I always come back.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I just ..... I just fucked it. I can’t believe the luck I’ve been having with these seeds. Long story short... I just popped 6 of the testers which, to this point, I’ve germed in my microwave (all my grows this is what I did because it’s warm).
> 
> Anyone wanna guess what happens when you’re tired after work all day and your wife has food for you that needs to be heated up? You look at your beans, look at your food, get distracted talking.....
> 
> ...


Seed > wet paper towel > zip lock baggie > on top of cable box. I've had to scuff some seeds, but only had 2 not pop tails out of a ton. no more microwave, lol.


----------



## Foulal (Feb 5, 2020)

On a lighter note here’s 6 grape og x chocolate diesels above ground lol


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 5, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> For the permanent record, I move to strike.
> That test actually, was never officially completed.


Honestly, no conclusion can be drawn due to the fact that I just assumed after 40 solid seconds of microwaving, their viability was toast. The steaming didn’t help things. To be fair, they could have grown into mutant 50% TCH zombie plants.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 5, 2020)

Foulal said:


> On a lighter note here’s 6 grape og x chocolate diesels above ground lolView attachment 4472916


Well I’m popping the damn 3 remaining I have tomorrow, so by god, there will be something above the ground within the week.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 6, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Seed > wet paper towel > zip lock baggie > on top of cable box. I've had to scuff some seeds, but only had 2 not pop tails out of a ton. no more microwave, lol.


I just get a bag full of those rapid rooters plugs .. like 30 for 5 to 8 bucks.. last couple dozen of useful seeds 100% germination, even the tough shell boo all came up ..I just bury plugs level of my soil in solo cups .. mist with sprayer , keep in my dome tray .. I got a heat matt but never use it ..


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 6, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> being testers, I suggest getting them grown as quickly as possible so the guy who needs answers can get them lol.
> 
> short veg, no topping, into flower quickly. You can get an idea how it will yield without having to grow them into monsters. this is my new adopted strategy for the rest of the tester packs i'm (sigh) committed to.


Ya this is kinda my plan. Unless Useful requests a longer veg, im gonna flip them asap. Id flip them while they were in the pack if it would work lol

Sprout , give them a couple weeks to get their legs under them, then flip or just go 12/12 from seed. Whatever works.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 6, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Seed > wet paper towel > zip lock baggie > on top of cable box. I've had to scuff some seeds, but only had 2 not pop tails out of a ton. no more microwave, lol.


I feel like putting seeds in jiffy pods, in a humidity dome, with a heating pad is the exact same thing without having to transfer them over. A light, moist medium, high humidity, and warmth. Whatever works for you works, I just never understood all the extra steps just to be able to watch you seed pop a tail. 

@DocofRock I know that feeling of being so exhausted, you just do some silly, silly shit, and the worst part is you never have anybody to blame but yourself. I wouldnt sweat it, I'd be willing to bet Mr. Useful would even replace them for you.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2020)

Boosky said:


> It helped me since I just dropped five, if they don’t come up it’s my fault. Thanks a lot! Lol


Woke up this morning to 5 out of 5 GrapeOGxChocolate Diesel poking out of the dirt. Whew! Lol. So good germ rate at least.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Feb 6, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I just ..... I just fucked it. I can’t believe the luck I’ve been having with these seeds. Long story short... I just popped 6 of the testers which, to this point, I’ve germed in my microwave (all my grows this is what I did because it’s warm).
> 
> Anyone wanna guess what happens when you’re tired after work all day and your wife has food for you that needs to be heated up? You look at your beans, look at your food, get distracted talking.....
> 
> ...


That sucks, Usually the toughest lessons are the hardest. I hope for 100% germination On all your future grows.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 6, 2020)

Grape OG x CD eager beaver, lol!


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 6, 2020)

Now presenting, Usefuls' weekly RIU giveaway bounty!!! (lengthy applause)

It is an honor, and privledge, to be gifted such an extraordinary piece, of Usefuls' preservation projects. I take my cultivation very seriously, this pack will be reserved for a new space in the planning phase currently, so all it's glory, and wonder can be realized.
I vow to continue this line in earnest.
Thank you Useful.
Many special folks, will benefit from your sincere generosity, well into the future.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 6, 2020)

I got a few of these started. They are the three in the front. Lookin great so far. Please don't mind the mess. I still have a bleaching of the space to do yet.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds what was the flowering times on your Blackjack and Banana OG cuts?
> Gonna have to grab a couple of the Blackjack crosses as I know she’s not around anymore


9-10 weeks, gonna miss that Black Jack cut for sure, along with the others that were lost. But it has opened up some space for some fresh new ideas.



diggs99 said:


> Ya this is kinda my plan. Unless Useful requests a longer veg, im gonna flip them asap. Id flip them while they were in the pack if it would work lol
> 
> Sprout , give them a couple weeks to get their legs under them, then flip or just go 12/12 from seed. Whatever works.


With the testers, I don't want anyone to change how they grow unless they want to. Grow em big, small, you folks do it the way you want. Again, I appreciate the real estate so to speak.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> 9-10 weeks, gonna miss that Black Jack cut for sure, along with the others that were lost. But it has opened up some space for some fresh new ideas.
> 
> 
> With the testers, I don't want anyone to change how they grow unless they want to. Grow em big, small, you folks do it the way you want. Again, I appreciate the real estate so to speak.


Loving the characteristics the Blackjack x Banana OG possess. 57D right now. Two purpling a little, one more than other. The flower structure looks very nice as well on all 3


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds, do you have any knockdown narcotic Indicas in the stable? Like a total stoney baloney indica; the type that melts your face while it hits you in the chest and you just sit down and get stuck.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, do you have any knockdown narcotic Indicas in the stable? Like a total stoney baloney indica; the type that melts your face while it hits you in the chest and you just sit down and get stuck.


Blueberry Hashplant will sit ya down fer sure, WIFI #43 is more narcotic in my opinion than it's 60/40 split suggests. Also Garlic Cookies ....aka GMO (I really dislike that name) will sit ya down for the count as well. Then I have Chem 4, yeah buddy, toke enough of that one and ya aint gonna get anything done.......lol. Those were the first that popped up in my head. I do have God Bud seeds at f2 that I plan on taking to f3 at some point......that one right there is no joke.


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 6, 2020)

Update on my Blueberries and Chocolate run, babies are greasing up nice with a fruity diesel smell. Still 4 or 5 weeks left.
Thanks @Useful Seeds


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Update on my Blueberries and Chocolate run, babies are greasing up nice with a fruity diesel smell. Still 4 or 5 weeks left.
> Thanks @Useful Seeds
> View attachment 4473455
> 
> View attachment 4473456


NICE !!!! The Blueberries n Chocolate has been a proven winner. I am workin on making more. I need a bigger boat............lol.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE !!!! The Blueberries n Chocolate has been a proven winner. *I am workin on making more*. I need a bigger boat............lol.


Im happy, those that missed out will get another crack at them. They wont be disappointed. 

Ill be honest, ill grab another pack of the BBnC. Shoulda taken clones the first time. Stellar crop


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE !!!! The Blueberries n Chocolate has been a proven winner. I am workin on making more. I need a bigger boat............lol.


Oh, that's great news, I want some more to hunt, one was a runt to start and exploded when I flipped, the most stretch and is showing the Diesel in structure, Blueberry fuel so far. I'm going to run it again for the next run, these are from seed, can't wait to see what the clones I took do, they rooted in 4 days! Great work man!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Blueberry Hashplant will sit ya down fer sure, WIFI #43 is more narcotic in my opinion than it's 60/40 split suggests. Also Garlic Cookies ....aka GMO (I really dislike that name) will sit ya down for the count as well. Then I have Chem 4, yeah buddy, toke enough of that one and ya aint gonna get anything done.......lol. Those were the first that popped up in my head. I do have God Bud seeds at f2 that I plan on taking to f3 at some point......that one right there is no joke.


Is the god bud from JOTI?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Is the god bud from JOTI?


No, these are actually from BC Bud Depot from way back when.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Blueberry Hashplant will sit ya down fer sure, WIFI #43 is more narcotic in my opinion than it's 60/40 split suggests. Also Garlic Cookies ....aka GMO (I really dislike that name) will sit ya down for the count as well. Then I have Chem 4, yeah buddy, toke enough of that one and ya aint gonna get anything done.......lol. Those were the first that popped up in my head. I do have God Bud seeds at f2 that I plan on taking to f3 at some point......that one right there is no joke.


Chem 4 make me stupid. Lol


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 6, 2020)

Well, in my determination, I’ve popped 9 Useful beans for my grow. 3 Grape OG x CD testers, 3 DDS, and 3 ‘91 Oranges. I’ve also jarred 2/5 of my last grow’s bud, which weighed in at ~6oz so far. Seems to be right on with my 16 oz total for 5 plants in the 4x4.

Peyote WiFi was harvested first, so here it is jarred up. Chocolate Diesel and Cheese get jarred tomorrow:


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE !!!! The Blueberries n Chocolate has been a proven winner. I am workin on making more. I need a bigger boat............lol.


Should have popped some of those too. I have a new 4x4 tent coming in, got my room almost all torn down/cleaned up and ready to go. 12 CF of soil, 15 gal pots. Now if only I can stop nuking my sprouts

My beans are now soaking on a seedling mat instead of in the microwave, so you know. I’m feeling confident.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE !!!! The Blueberries n Chocolate has been a proven winner. I am workin on making more. I need a bigger boat............lol.


Yes please! How about the Malibu x Chocolate Diesel? Good, bad, indifferent? JBC has it and when is your next drop? I got money burning a hole in my pocket, it has been very hard not falling for the Bodhi BOGO at GLG! One more day is all I have to make it and then it will be over! Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yes please! How about the Malibu x Chocolate Diesel? Good, bad, indifferent? JBC has it and when is your next drop? I got money burning a hole in my pocket, it has been very hard not falling for the Bodhi BOGO at GLG! One more day is all I have to make it and then it will be over! Lol


Someone sent me a pic of the Chocolate Pie, and they really liked it....can't find the pic. I think they are out of stock. There will never be anymore of those made as I lost the Malibu Pie......also lost my Sunset Sherbet with the tree incident. 

Not sure when the next drop is happening, but it will be soon.


----------



## blowerme (Feb 7, 2020)

GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers day 6

I cut the chem cookie last Sunday at day 69 so its getting close to jar time. The dank Sinatra is still goin. At day 70 today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Mine showed up last night, with an interesting bonus, lol!
> View attachment 4467767
> 
> I hope it's not a test to see if I can grow and chew gum at the same time!
> ...


Useful is the man! 

Great minds think alike I guess because I sent a pack of zebra stripes gum with some beans of fruity strains. Juicy fruit for the win!!!

Glad to see I'm in good company when it comes to weed and sweets!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Someone sent me a pic of the Chocolate Pie, and they really liked it....can't find the pic. I think they are out of stock. There will never be anymore of those made as I lost the Malibu Pie......also lost my Sunset Sherbet with the tree incident.
> 
> Not sure when the next drop is happening, but it will be soon.


Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! They are out! Had that one picked out just waiting to ask about it. Oh well, that just means I get to pick a different one.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2020)

Dude


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Useful is the man!
> 
> Great minds think alike I guess because I sent a pack of zebra stripes gum with some beans of fruity strains. Juicy fruit for the win!!!
> 
> Glad to see I'm in good company when it comes to weed and sweets!


Dude, zebra stripes! You just brought me to about age 8 with my dad! I'm 48 now so thank you.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 7, 2020)

damn,I'm only on page 417. Grow love threads move fast. I'll be up there in a minute.I've had my head in the organic section
..missing out on shit.


----------



## DankDonut (Feb 7, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yes please! How about the Malibu x Chocolate Diesel? Good, bad, indifferent? JBC has it and when is your next drop? I got money burning a hole in my pocket, it has been very hard not falling for the Bodhi BOGO at GLG! One more day is all I have to make it and then it will be over! Lol


Falling for the Bohdi bogo? I always feel like I came up on them on that onez. 

@DocofRock Awesome jar pics! My choc d are 2 weeks +2 days to chop! Yours look like they will bring way more fire though! congrats.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Useful is the man!
> 
> Great minds think alike I guess because I sent a pack of zebra stripes gum with some beans of fruity strains. Juicy fruit for the win!!!
> 
> Glad to see I'm in good company when it comes to weed and sweets!


No , you the man..lol

But yeah, that zebra stripe gum is delicious.....for about a minute...........lol. I sent some gift packs out to someone and put a couple packs in the package. He was floored, and it took him back to a time when he wore a younger mans clothes, he hasn't had that gum where he lives for many years. Damn gum was more exciting than my seed gift......hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 7, 2020)

Yikes stripes! Fruit stripes gum!


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> No , you the man..lol
> 
> But yeah, that zebra stripe gum is delicious.....for about a minute...........lol. I sent some gift packs out to someone and put a couple packs in the package. He was floored, and it took him back to a time when he wore a younger mans clothes, he hasn't had that gum where he lives for many years. Damn gum was more exciting than my seed gift......hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ya I think you should tell glg dcse and jbc to add the gum with the freebies and watch your sales go through the roof


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 7, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Ya I think you should tell glg dcse and jbc to add the gum with the freebies and watch your sales go through the roof


Or maybe “bubble tape”


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Ya I think you should tell glg dcse and jbc to add the gum with the freebies and watch your sales go through the roof


YOU are the winner of the post of the day award..hahahahahaha........good stuff !!!!


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 7, 2020)

Big League Chew


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Blueberry Hashplant will sit ya down fer sure


How would one go about acquiring some of your BB HP?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> How would one go about acquiring some of your BB HP?


All I have is the cut and some crosses, I will offer you a rooted cut for $ 1.2 million dollars.......lol. BTW.....check your pm's. And if you act now....I will give you a rooted cut of GMO absolutely free !!! Just pay shipping and handling fees !!!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> All I have is the cut and some crosses, I will offer you a rooted cut for $ 1.2 million dollars.......lol. BTW.....check your pm's.


Do you take payment plans?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Do you take payment plans?


Dat's tough !!!!!! Funny stuff right there fer sure !!!! I reckon I will work out a payment plan ,$1.00 a week for 1.2 million weeks. But with a down payment of.......lol


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 7, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel into the jars to start the cure. Smells AMAZING. 3.75 oz off of it, up to about 10 oz with 2 more plants yet to be manicured and jarred.

Here’s the CD getting manicured, huge nugs. I can’t wait for this one.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 7, 2020)

Today, one of my OCxCD ladies gifted me with a 13-pointer, not to be outdone by her sister, who gave me an 11-pointer.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 7, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Honestly, no conclusion can be drawn due to the fact that I just assumed after 40 solid seconds of microwaving, their viability was toast. The steaming didn’t help things. To be fair, they could have grown into mutant 50% TCH zombie plants.


How crazy would that be, if not only did you discover a way to grow a plant that’s half cannabinoids, but also invented a new cannabinoid!

“THC is so last year, if you really wanna get fried, roll you up a joint of some high TCH flower!”


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 8, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Chocolate Diesel into the jars to start the cure. Smells AMAZING. 3.75 oz off of it, up to about 10 oz with 2 more plants yet to be manicured and jarred.
> 
> Here’s the CD getting manicured, huge nugs. I can’t wait for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4474254View attachment 4474255


Looks great!
I have been waiting to grab some of these and I saw them for a sec on glg but I waited until I got home from work and they were out. That will teach me. No big deal my year is planned out anyway. I’ll pick em up later.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 8, 2020)

DDS day 39 , starting to purple


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 8, 2020)

Has anyone tried running airlines in your soil/grow medium? Just the lines connected to an air pump threaded through the soil. Or feeding the same way? Not air but a water pump. I know if I thought about this there has to have been other folks that tried this. Riu/useful fam, what's your thoughts? Thanks folks


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 8, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Chocolate Diesel into the jars to start the cure. Smells AMAZING. 3.75 oz off of it, up to about 10 oz with 2 more plants yet to be manicured and jarred.
> 
> Here’s the CD getting manicured, huge nugs. I can’t wait for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4474254View attachment 4474255


Does the taste make it chocolate? Or is it the color of the hairs? I know some folks thought that it's called pineapple because the herb tasted like pineapple, when it was named this because it hade a taste of pine and maybe apple.. I'd have to look it up to be percent sure. But it didn't taste like pineapple. Just from what I read.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 8, 2020)

Ok, totals are in!

Chocolate Diesel: 3.75 oz
Cheese: 5.5 oz
Peyote WiFi: 6 oz

Dry Trim: 1.75 oz (making tincture)

I’ll get some better pics of each of them soon.

Here’s Cheese getting manicured:


Peyote WiFi in Jars:


Chocolate Diesel in Jars:



In other news, 3x Grape OG testers, 3x DDS, and 3x ‘91 Oranges germing as we speak.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 8, 2020)

Blackened oranges clones started flower after 1 week veg. Rooted 1/10


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 8, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Has anyone tried running airlines in your soil/grow medium? Just the lines connected to an air pump threaded through the soil. Or feeding the same way? Not air but a water pump. I know if I thought about this there has to have been other folks that tried this. Riu/useful fam, what's your thoughts? Thanks folks


I did that when I was a kid, it did seem to make them happy. They grew fast but needed constant watering. The thought was semi hydro.


----------



## DankDonut (Feb 9, 2020)

@iriemartin1974 Reminds me of a guy that wished he could keep soil and water together with bubbles coming up from underneith to keep it hyperbolic or nonstagnant.. not sure what term I am looking for their. Some out there next level ideas, sounds fun, would be awesome to pull it off right.

Also the choc diesel I def get a candy/electric, pineapple aroma if I touch any part of the plant, stems or whatnot. 2 more weeks!

Anyone run bag o' skunks and oranges yet? I was thinking of doing that one next.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 9, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Has anyone tried running airlines in your soil/grow medium? Just the lines connected to an air pump threaded through the soil. Or feeding the same way? Not air but a water pump. I know if I thought about this there has to have been other folks that tried this. Riu/useful fam, what's your thoughts? Thanks folks


I did a hempy bucket with an airstone in the bottom


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 9, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Frak, this guy @Useful Seeds seems like my kind of guy to deal with. Only problem is I'm in Canada. Is there anyone else from the Great White North here rocking Useful genetics and where can I find some?!


GLG,DCSEEDS,IT WOULD BE EASIER TO JUST ASK HIM DIRECTLY!!! NOT YELLING, JUST LIKE TO USE CAPITAL LETTERS...


----------



## bythekasiz (Feb 9, 2020)

Autopot makes airdomes which go in the bottom of each pot and hook to airlines.
I have them collecting dust somewhere ever since running blumats.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 9, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> GLG,DCSEEDS,IT WOULD BE EASIER TO JUST ASK HIM DIRECTLY!!! NOT YELLING, JUST LIKE TO USE CAPITAL LETTERS...


...OR MAYBE, JUST MAYBE, I GOT A NEW PHONE AND CANT FIND THE GOD D$#& $#"&\¥ *∆+π*"$: CAPLOCKS. lol


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 9, 2020)

And here we go again! This time, Useful only.



Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel testers
‘91 Oranges
Double Dipped Strawberries


Edit: Room cleaned, new tent, getting everything ready to start my 15 gal pots and cover crop for anticipated transplant from solos in about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2020)

I didn't forget, just trying to make up my mind while eating dinner.......lol. Gonna be a good one.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mine


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2020)

Chebamunk13 said:


> Mine


Not yet, but I appreciate your enthusiasm.


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 9, 2020)

Man I hate refreshing lol


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 9, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Man I hate refreshing lol


Me too .. lol


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Dab refresh,dab refresh


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 9, 2020)

"False alarms are really funny"
Richard Vernon


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2020)

I have made up my mind. This weeks random freebie will actually be two fem lines that a bunch of folks missed out on. You all know the rules, US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included though. If ya won within the last 30 days please give others a chance. First person to quote this post wins.


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have made up my mind. This weeks random freebie will actually be two fem lines that a bunch of folks missed out on. You all know the rules, US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included though. If ya won within the last 30 days please give others a chance. First person to quote this post wins.
> 
> View attachment 4475704


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have made up my mind. This weeks random freebie will actually be two fem lines that a bunch of folks missed out on. You all know the rules, US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included though. If ya won within the last 30 days please give others a chance. First person to quote this post wins.
> 
> View attachment 4475704


me


----------



## Foulal (Feb 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have made up my mind. This weeks random freebie will actually be two fem lines that a bunch of folks missed out on. You all know the rules, US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included though. If ya won within the last 30 days please give others a chance. First person to quote this post wins.
> 
> View attachment 4475704


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 9, 2020)

Me


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Ohh I was close though what about a guess the number im thinking for people with slow interwebs
Its 3


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2020)

@Rolloff You are the winner !!!! Please send me a pm and we will get the ball rolling. Congratulations !!!


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 9, 2020)

Haog


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you useful your so generous


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 9, 2020)

Haog x chocolate sounds good. Anyone got pictures of that ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Haog x chocolate sounds good. Anyone got pictures of that ?


@CoB_nUt actually posted some pics some pages back.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Useful you the man for puttin this on. Don’t sleep on them blueberries they was good. I smoked a few packs of papers worth of that one tasty tasty.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2020)

Chebamunk13 said:


> Useful you the man for puttin this on. Don’t sleep on them blueberries they was good. I smoked a few packs of papers worth of that one tasty tasty.


Thanks a bunch for the kind words, I have been giving away seeds for over 25 years, and I have no reason to stop doing that. This weekly giveaway stuff is fun for me !!


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 9, 2020)

BOO clones in aero

finally back in the big totes and everything is running properly. Wish me luck to get this crop to harvest lol

they are under the leds, dimmed all the way down, I’ll slowly start ramping the power up over the next week. I’ll start training them tomorrow and hope to flip within 2 weeks.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the kind words, I have been giving away seeds for over 25 years, and I have no reason to stop doing that. This weekly giveaway stuff is fun for me !!


It’s a rarity for me to get behind a business in this day in age. Profiteering, exploitation, callous business practices are so prevalent these days it’s disheartening and sickening. Industries from health care, to banking, to construction, to pharmaceuticals are sickeningly corrupt, willing to lie, cheat, and steal for their margin.

Endorsing a breeder like Useful is literally a pleasure, and I wish that there were more businesses conducted by someone with the same amount of integrity and customer service. The “product” is always secondary to the quality of the business producing it. One of the criteria of investing for legends like Charlie Munger and Warren Buffet: Is the business run by individuals with integrity and ethical conviction.


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Feb 9, 2020)

@Useful Seeds . Any tips for growing Appalachian Orange? Just scored some beans from GLG , but can’t find any grow info on this thread or anywhere. first time growing Useful Seeds ,also do you have any crosses of Christmas tree & BOO ? Thanks for any information in advance ! Very chill thread with chill people, definitely helped me decide what new breeder to buy from !


----------



## Boosky (Feb 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> @Rolloff You are the winner !!!! Please send me a pm and we will get the ball rolling. Congratulations !!!


Congrats! @Rolloff


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 10, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> @Useful Seeds . Any tips for growing Appalachian Orange? Just scored some beans from GLG , but can’t find any grow info on this thread or anywhere. first time growing Useful Seeds ,also do you have any crosses of Christmas tree & BOO ? Thanks for any information in advance ! Very chill thread with chill people, definitely helped me decide what new breeder to buy from !


I feel like that would be a very squat plant that would require a long veg time based on how little stretch I've found from both of those. If Useful doesnt have any, I still have some BOO pollen, I might be able to chuck a batch to send to him to send out.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 10, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I feel like that would be a very squat plant that would require a long veg time based on how little stretch I've found from both of those. If Useful doesnt have any, I still have some BOO pollen, I might be able to chuck a batch to send to him to send out.


Speaking of the '79 Christmas Tree Bud - I've been trying to a get a picture that will show the coloring properly but haven't been successful yet. I'll get a good pic eventually.

We have 2 females of these that have turned into a turquoise color (almost blue) in veg under these cheap cob leds we got on zon. Guessing the UV is bringing it out. Awesome color and I've never seen anything like it. I've heard of blue Pakistani before and wondering if this is what they're talking about.

Anyone else getting these colors?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 10, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> ...OR MAYBE, JUST MAYBE, I GOT A NEW PHONE AND CANT FIND THE GOD D$#& $#"&\¥ *∆+π*"$: CAPLOCKS. lol


Naw... I do it all the time... Just lazy sometimes...


----------



## Key7 (Feb 10, 2020)

I had been waiting for over a week for GLG to ship out my Chocolate Diesel and i got a message that they would be shipped out today. I really wanted Useful to be my first grow. Instead, i woke up to a email saying they couldn't complete my order due to inventory issues. Super disappointed that i waited all this time and cant grow the strain i wanted.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 10, 2020)

Key7 said:


> I had been waiting for over a week for GLG to ship out my Chocolate Diesel and i got a message that they would be shipped out today. I really wanted Useful to be my first grow. Instead, i woke up to a email saying they couldn't complete my order due to inventory issues. Super disappointed that i waited all this time and cant grow the strain i wanted.


Thanks for that, I figured it was just me. I had an order of the BLR with a shipping label made on the 2nd and it still showed label created. I got a similar response this morning minus the estimated ship date.


----------



## Key7 (Feb 10, 2020)

that shit fucked up my morning tbh


----------



## Boosky (Feb 10, 2020)

Key7 said:


> I had been waiting for over a week for GLG to ship out my Chocolate Diesel and i got a message that they would be shipped out today. I really wanted Useful to be my first grow. Instead, i woke up to a email saying they couldn't complete my order due to inventory issues. Super disappointed that i waited all this time and cant grow the strain i wanted.


They did the same to me. Oh well shit happens! Got Chem Cookie Trip coming instead. Just have to sex them, no biggie. But I did want that Chocolate Diesel. From the pics of Chem Cookie Trip, I will be happy anyway. Got lemons so I’m gonna make lemonade! Lol. By the way just wanted to tell everyone that I have never had a problem with service from GLG(until now) and they are a great place to order from. Freebies galore!!! I Will continue to order from them.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 10, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Speaking of the '79 Christmas Tree Bud - I've been trying to a get a picture that will show the coloring properly but haven't been successful yet. I'll get a good pic eventually.
> 
> We have 2 females of these that have turned into a turquoise color (almost blue) in veg under these cheap cob leds we got on zon. Guessing the UV is bringing it out. Awesome color and I've never seen anything like it. I've heard of blue Pakistani before and wondering if this is what they're talking about.
> 
> Anyone else getting these colors?


here's my 79 f35 days form flip i wish I would have vegged it longer it had almost no stretch it also has no stem just bud all the way down and this one smells almost exactly like super lemon haze


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> They did the same to me. Oh well shit happens! Got Chem Cookie Trip coming instead. Just have to sex them, no biggie. But I did want that Chocolate Diesel. From the pics of Chem Cookie Trip, I will be happy anyway. Got lemons so I’m gonna make lemonade! Lol. By the way just wanted to tell everyone that I have never had a problem with service from GLG(until now) and they are a great place to order from. Freebies galore!!! I Will continue to order from them.


I agree with that wholeheartedly. They always have done good by me. Not really concerned but more surprised. There is no shortage of things to grow!


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

My OC X CD plant has 4 or 5 inch leaves, its 24 days old. Biggest leaves I've ever seen at this age, zero stem can be seen at all. This should be a monster. Greenpoints Purple Cake surpassed it in height, barely. 

But it looks NOTHING like that Orange Cookie/Choc Diesel strain, rather ordinary.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2020)

Key7 said:


> I had been waiting for over a week for GLG to ship out my Chocolate Diesel and i got a message that they would be shipped out today. I really wanted Useful to be my first grow. Instead, i woke up to a email saying they couldn't complete my order due to inventory issues. Super disappointed that i waited all this time and cant grow the strain i wanted.





Boosky said:


> They did the same to me. Oh well shit happens! Got Chem Cookie Trip coming instead. Just have to sex them, no biggie. But I did want that Chocolate Diesel. From the pics of Chem Cookie Trip, I will be happy anyway. Got lemons so I’m gonna make lemonade! Lol. By the way just wanted to tell everyone that I have never had a problem with service from GLG(until now) and they are a great place to order from. Freebies galore!!! I Will continue to order from them.


Okay, I spoke with Jeff and it was a mistake. His helper listed 15 packs of Chocolate Diesel INSTEAD of Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel. And he is going to give the folks that this happened to a VERY special gift.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Okay, I spoke with Jeff and it was a mistake. His helper listed 15 packs of Chocolate Diesel INSTEAD of Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel. And he is going to give the folks that this happened to a VERY special gift.


As another person who tried to buy the Choc D, that "VERY" kinda gave me a boner.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

http://imgur.com/tyCmomt


Sprouted Jan 15th..... OC X CD

HLG 550 V2 Rspec, Fox farm happy frog/ocean harvest mixed w/ extra castings and perlite added........added a Timber 2 VL for more warmth in my cold cellar.

40-50% RH always, cant seem to get over 50 no matter if I use one or 2 humidifiers! 72 degrees is constant till lights out 59 or 60/


----------



## Boosky (Feb 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Okay, I spoke with Jeff and it was a mistake. His helper listed 15 packs of Chocolate Diesel INSTEAD of Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel. And he is going to give the folks that this happened to a VERY special gift.


Yeah for me!!! I love special gifts, I like them more when my wife gives them to me though. Lol. Thanks Useful, you da man!


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 10, 2020)

IMO, 59-60 degrees is quite cool for lights off in Veg. Also, 72 is also quite low for an LED setup due to transpiration (VPD, lack of IR — they require higher ambient temperature. What is your watering/feeding schedule? How high are your lights above the canopy? Do you know your root zone temp?


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

HLG 550 v2 R is 26" above, the Timber 2VL added gives me 4 more degrees Fahrenheit......that 2VL is quite high up tho, probably 32-34"

Water every 2 or 3 days....not much, they are short plants....2 cups of water at this age. No idea on root zone temp, nor do I give a fuck. I'm not a scientist, and I don't pretend to be one. No plant touches the floor in veg here...all are on tabletops. Its cold AF where I live. 72 is the HIGH, 59 is the lowest temp recorded.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 10, 2020)

Gimme those Instagram seeds!!! 

LOL I am late hahahahahaha nvm


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

All my grows started in January have a rough start, lol. It was easier maintaining temps with CMH's, just got tired of accidentally tapping the hoods and light dimmed or went out. Indicas can deal with a 72 high rather well, but sativa dominant plants will struggle.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the kind words, I have been giving away seeds for over 25 years, and I have no reason to stop doing that. This weekly giveaway stuff is fun for me !!


Sounds like a few girls I USED to date..


----------



## Looking for Real Skunk (Feb 10, 2020)

Key7 said:


> I had been waiting for over a week for GLG to ship out my Chocolate Diesel and i got a message that they would be shipped out today. I really wanted Useful to be my first grow. Instead, i woke up to a email saying they couldn't complete my order due to inventory issues. Super disappointed that i waited all this time and cant grow the strain i wanted.


I had the same exact thing happen to me. Luckily I found some packs of Usefuls Chocolate D fems on strainly


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 10, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with the DDS Magoo.


My 79 xmas bud didnt get very tall ..I tried raising my lights to get some stretch .. stayed very short like a sage brush .. reminded me of some old afghan I got from olivet .. could of been me just growing organic too and some errors .. was good smoke


----------



## Serverchris (Feb 11, 2020)

Dude he already said on here don't post the payment methods on a forum or social media, that's how their shit gets blacklisted. Delete them posts.


----------



## blowerme (Feb 11, 2020)

GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers day 11

Edit: Don't worry @DocofRock Just because they're on a cookie sheet, don't think I'm gonna put them in the oven.


----------



## Weedbaser (Feb 11, 2020)

some Appalachian Orange after 2 months in the jar


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> some Appalachian Orange after 2 months in the jarView attachment 4476919View attachment 4476920


How did that grow for you? Heavy feeder/light feeder , did it like a lot of light & training methods & results? General stuff like that . I like to grow 2 or 3 strains a grow , I like a diversity of smoke till the next harvest. So I try hard to pick strains that grow similar & like the same feeds . I wanting to add this strain to my master kush & critical run , I like old school shit not a fan of sour D , cake or candy flavors! I used to get diesel weed in the late 80’s , weed with actual diesel fuel spilled on it from the cargo hold on the boat ! so that’s why i don’t like that lol!


----------



## Weedbaser (Feb 11, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> How did that grow for you? Heavy feeder/light feeder , did it like a lot of light & training methods & results? General stuff like that . I like to grow 2 or 3 strains a grow , I like a diversity of smoke till the next harvest. So I try hard to pick strains that grow similar & like the same feeds . I wanting to add this strain to my master kush & critical run , I like old school shit not a fan of sour D , cake or candy flavors! I used to get diesel weed in the late 80’s , weed with actual diesel fuel spilled on it from the cargo hold on the boat ! so that’s why i don’t like that lol!


Average grower in all regards, no problems. It has very good potency with a mixed high leaning indica IMO. Flavor is citrus and funk but not a powerful aroma.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Feb 11, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> My 79 xmas bud didnt get very tall ..I tried raising my lights to get some stretch .. stayed very short like a sage brush .. reminded me of some old afghan I got from olivet .. could of been me just growing organic too and some errors .. was good smoke


I have a 79 Xmas bud That comes down in two days. It had absolutely no stretch. And I'm using Coco drain to waste.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 11, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I have a 79 Xmas bud That comes down in two days. It had absolutely no stretch. And I'm using Coco drain to waste.


What is the smell of yours


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm deviating from cannabis for one second.. And it's off the wall. NSA monitors internet searches and uses algorithms to do psychological profiles of people. Fact. 

Now with those algorithms add dna and geographical location plus as much family history from living members as possible can be combined with advancing VR tech. 

Picture spending holidays with loved ones we've lost. Sound crazy. But it's started already. I've thought about this years ago once the started with AI sex dolls. Sounds silly but where would the internet be without porn? The only thing that drives us more than sex is love. One-day it will happen through VR. Never lose a loved one again.

Thanks for reading my rant.. Now back to cannabis.


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 11, 2020)

^^^^^ 
Wow..... Useful, there is absolutely no question about the potency of your gear....


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> Average grower in all regards, no problems. It has very good potency with a mixed high leaning indica IMO. Flavor is citrus and funk but not a powerful aroma.


Thanks bro !


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Feb 11, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> What is the smell of yours


 It has a funky Citrus lime smell.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Speaking of the '79 Christmas Tree Bud - I've been trying to a get a picture that will show the coloring properly but haven't been successful yet. I'll get a good pic eventually.
> 
> We have 2 females of these that have turned into a turquoise color (almost blue) in veg under these cheap cob leds we got on zon. Guessing the UV is bringing it out. Awesome color and I've never seen anything like it. I've heard of blue Pakistani before and wondering if this is what they're talking about.
> 
> Anyone else getting these colors?


I have one that’s turning blue, definitely squat plants. Beautiful stout structure.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 11, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> It has a funky Citrus lime smell.


Mine is the same ive still got beans so im going to continue to hunt for the pine pheno lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Mine smell like outhouse and milk


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have one that’s turning blue, definitely squat plants. Beautiful stout structure.


They are the


colocowboy said:


> Mine smell like outhouse and milk


Wow that's totally different


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> They are the
> 
> Wow that's totally different


Agreed!


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 11, 2020)

Great success! 8/9 popped (had one ‘91 Oranges that didn’t germ). All the testers popped as well. Here’s some pics just to toss up! This week my 15 gal final pots will be started up and cover crop planted, so that in approx 2 weeks hopefully the soil has developed a nice hospitable, microbe-rich environment for my sprouts to call home.

Here’s a few shots - nothing exciting, just just to share. Sorry I’ve been kinda MIA, been extremely busy juggling a lot of stuff. Cheers everyone!



This is day 4 since seeds wet.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 11, 2020)

Question for all of yous who have grown the choc d s1’s. 

I bought the choc diesels in anticipation of opening a commercial grow this year, which is still happening, building is currently being built. I have a variety of S1’s from diff breeders, choc diesel from useful, ECSD from Heisenbeans, Golden Goat from Irie, to name a few. Basically, my dad has wanted to grow large scale since before it was legal to do so here. He’s not a smoker AT ALL, he’s just fascinated by the plant itself. So I told him if he got a setup built, I would help him get up and running, and show him how to grow, with the condition that i have a 1,000 sq feet to myself to do with as i wish. Once the grow is operational, i plan on popping a bunch of the S1 seeds and hunting for the best phenos, then keeping them as mother plants for breeding. However, I’m getting anxious to get my hands on some chocolate diesel. How stable are the seeds, and roughly what percentage are chocolate phenos? anytime ive ran S1 seeds before, ive gotten a very wide variety of phero’s, some of which were fire and some of which were doodoo. But it seems, from what I can tell, that people are having a lot of success with usefuls choc d. For a small personal run, where I would be popping just a couple seeds and keeping the flower for personal use, should I just go ahead and run a couple of the choc d? Or should I stick to crosses like I usually do with personal runs, and just wait till I have the room to really hunt through them? I have a pack of Chemdog 91 x choc diesel i can run if thats the better route.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 11, 2020)

DDS day 43 in coco under cobs


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 11, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Question for all of yous who have grown the choc d s1’s.
> 
> I bought the choc diesels in anticipation of opening a commercial grow this year, which is still happening, building is currently being built. I have a variety of S1’s from diff breeders, choc diesel from useful, ECSD from Heisenbeans, Golden Goat from Irie, to name a few. Basically, my dad has wanted to grow large scale since before it was legal to do so here. He’s not a smoker AT ALL, he’s just fascinated by the plant itself. So I told him if he got a setup built, I would help him get up and running, and show him how to grow, with the condition that i have a 1,000 sq feet to myself to do with as i wish. Once the grow is operational, i plan on popping a bunch of the S1 seeds and hunting for the best phenos, then keeping them as mother plants for breeding. However, I’m getting anxious to get my hands on some chocolate diesel. How stable are the seeds, and roughly what percentage are chocolate phenos? anytime ive ran S1 seeds before, ive gotten a very wide variety of phero’s, some of which were fire and some of which were doodoo. But it seems, from what I can tell, that people are having a lot of success with usefuls choc d. For a small personal run, where I would be popping just a couple seeds and keeping the flower for personal use, should I just go ahead and run a couple of the choc d? Or should I stick to crosses like I usually do with personal runs, and just wait till I have the room to really hunt through them? I have a pack of Chemdog 91 x choc diesel i can run if thats the better route.


I think that Chocolate Diesel is a wonderful strain. Good enough for Useful to use the pollen from one of his CD cuts as a very frequent pollen donor for MANY of his strains.

I hope that made sense, I’m high lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 11, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> I think that Chocolate Diesel is a wonderful strain. Good enough for Useful to use the pollen from one of his CD cuts as a very frequent pollen donor for MANY of his strains.
> 
> I hope that made sense, I’m high lol


haha. I dont doubt that the genetics are fire. Typically there’s a lot of variety with s1’s though, everything from plants that max out the genetic potential to the inbred offspring of kissing cousins. From what I’ve seen on this thread, it seems the CD is pretty consistent, despite being S1 seeds.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 12, 2020)

BOO scrog, gonna flip this weekend.

BOO aeroponics roots, also flipping this weekend.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 12, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> BOO scrog, gonna flip this weekend.
> 
> BOO aeroponics roots, also flipping this weekend.


Impressive Diggs


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 12, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Impressive Diggs


Thanks bud, they seem to be really liking the LPA


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 12, 2020)

I always say I'm gonna get bigger grow pots or smart bags . What gallon pot or grow bag do you flower in ?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 12, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 4477544
> I always say I'm gonna get bigger grow pots or smart bags . What gallon pot or grow bag do you flower in ?


3 gallon radicle bags, coco/perlite.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2020)

Day 49 from flip for these GG#4 s1's.
#3

#6


Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Question for all of yous who have grown the choc d s1’s.
> 
> I bought the choc diesels in anticipation of opening a commercial grow this year, which is still happening, building is currently being built. I have a variety of S1’s from diff breeders, choc diesel from useful, ECSD from Heisenbeans, Golden Goat from Irie, to name a few. Basically, my dad has wanted to grow large scale since before it was legal to do so here. He’s not a smoker AT ALL, he’s just fascinated by the plant itself. So I told him if he got a setup built, I would help him get up and running, and show him how to grow, with the condition that i have a 1,000 sq feet to myself to do with as i wish. Once the grow is operational, i plan on popping a bunch of the S1 seeds and hunting for the best phenos, then keeping them as mother plants for breeding. However, I’m getting anxious to get my hands on some chocolate diesel. How stable are the seeds, and roughly what percentage are chocolate phenos? anytime ive ran S1 seeds before, ive gotten a very wide variety of phero’s, some of which were fire and some of which were doodoo. But it seems, from what I can tell, that people are having a lot of success with usefuls choc d. For a small personal run, where I would be popping just a couple seeds and keeping the flower for personal use, should I just go ahead and run a couple of the choc d? Or should I stick to crosses like I usually do with personal runs, and just wait till I have the room to really hunt through them? I have a pack of Chemdog 91 x choc diesel i can run if thats the better route.


Popping seeds is the ultimate lottery ticket gamble in my opinion. But at least you most always get smoke out of it.

That said, it's so hard to guess what you would have better luck with crosses vs s1. 

For a large commercial grow I'd suggest hunting down proven clones for production even if they cost a grip and then hunt through seeds on the side tip. 

Then grab a few packs of those chocolate d s1 and run them all and you'll find something to run with any elite cut as well. 

Cheers and best of luck


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 12, 2020)

unplugged my 6" exhaust fan, left a few big upper ports OPEN.......my humidity is now 50-60% and temps up to 75 to 78.

The Orange Cookies X Choc diesel rocks on.......its 12" high with 6 huge sets of leaves, lol. She will be a month old on the 15th, just starting to get taller the past few days. Still cannot see any stem.

Will take a pic on the 15th....at one month old


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 12, 2020)

Public Service Announcement. If anyone here missed out on the Black Lime Reserve f4, I reckon some folks didn't pay, there are 4 packs up for grabs at GLG.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Feb 12, 2020)

Received my first pack of useful gear today. Mint chocolate trip. Don’t have room for much more atm only dropping one for now. Hoping for a fem. Been reading this thread for a few weeks and wanted to give useful a shot. Was a customer of another company that has thread on here. Not happy with their ethics and the thread is toxic. I still watch them for entertainment purposes though. 

Everyone here seems chill and useful sounds invested in his business. Engaging with customers, freebie drops on the weekend and so forth. I’m thrilled to give my cash to a breeder that cares.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 12, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Received my first pack of useful gear today. Mint chocolate trip. Don’t have room for much more atm only dropping one for now. Hoping for a fem. Been reading this thread for a few weeks and wanted to give useful a shot. Was a customer of another company that has thread on here. Not happy with their ethics and the thread is toxic. I still watch them for entertainment purposes though.
> 
> Everyone here seems chill and useful sounds invested in his business. Engaging with customers, freebie drops on the weekend and so forth. I’m thrilled to give my cash to a breeder that cares.


He's good ppl for sure. Genetics also on point.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Received my first pack of useful gear today. Mint chocolate trip. Don’t have room for much more atm only dropping one for now. Hoping for a fem. Been reading this thread for a few weeks and wanted to give useful a shot. Was a customer of another company that has thread on here. Not happy with their ethics and the thread is toxic. I still watch them for entertainment purposes though.
> 
> Everyone here seems chill and useful sounds invested in his business. Engaging with customers, freebie drops on the weekend and so forth. I’m thrilled to give my cash to a breeder that cares.


Useful is in a class all on his own! I've never seen him even remotely go negative and that's saying something for forums!

Good luck on you trips, seen a lot of heat come out of those.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Feb 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Useful is in a class all on his own! I've never seen him even remotely go negative and that's saying something for forums!
> 
> Good luck on you trips, seen a lot of heat come out of those.


Hell yeah! Glad to hear it.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Public Service Announcement. If anyone here missed out on the Black Lime Reserve f4, I reckon some folks didn't pay, there are 4 packs up for grabs at GLG.


Thank you!! I snagged a pack


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Popping seeds is the ultimate lottery ticket gamble in my opinion. But at least you most always get smoke out of it.
> 
> That said, it's so hard to guess what you would have better luck with crosses vs s1.
> 
> ...


We’re definitely going with proven cuts for production, the s1’s are just for my play. Eventually, we’ll use stuff out of the breeding room for our production runs, but thats a while down the line. For now, I’ll just be phenohunting and likely taking most of the flower from the breeding room to a processor.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 12, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Received my first pack of useful gear today. Mint chocolate trip. Don’t have room for much more atm only dropping one for now. Hoping for a fem. Been reading this thread for a few weeks and wanted to give useful a shot. Was a customer of another company that has thread on here. Not happy with their ethics and the thread is toxic. I still watch them for entertainment purposes though.
> 
> Everyone here seems chill and useful sounds invested in his business. Engaging with customers, freebie drops on the weekend and so forth. I’m thrilled to give my cash to a breeder that cares.


Welcome to the useful group .. been here over a year and i have not had any negative in my threads. Or any grammer police ..lol


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Public Service Announcement. If anyone here missed out on the Black Lime Reserve f4, I reckon some folks didn't pay, there are 4 packs up for grabs at GLG.


I’m saving for fem seeds but looks like I’ll have to get those now. Damn you Useful for letting me know. Lol. Just ordered a pack!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Received my first pack of useful gear today. Mint chocolate trip. Don’t have room for much more atm only dropping one for now. Hoping for a fem. Been reading this thread for a few weeks and wanted to give useful a shot. Was a customer of another company that has thread on here. Not happy with their ethics and the thread is toxic. I still watch them for entertainment purposes though.
> 
> Everyone here seems chill and useful sounds invested in his business. Engaging with customers, freebie drops on the weekend and so forth. I’m thrilled to give my cash to a breeder that cares.


I know who you’re talking about and I just left that thread as well! Entertaining though! But I will no longer be giving them my hard earned cash. People like Useful And Bodhi deserve my money! Good peeps!


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Feb 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I know who you’re talking about and I just left that thread as well! Entertaining though! But I will no longer be giving them my hard earned cash. People like Useful And Bodhi deserve my money! Good peeps!


Ha! That’s what it comes down to. Who’s got time for drama..? We’re all in this together. Well, we should be anyway... I’m looking forward to the journey. 
Oh and seed dropped.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 12, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Received my first pack of useful gear today. Mint chocolate trip. Don’t have room for much more atm only dropping one for now. Hoping for a fem. Been reading this thread for a few weeks and wanted to give useful a shot. Was a customer of another company that has thread on here. Not happy with their ethics and the thread is toxic. I still watch them for entertainment purposes though.
> 
> Everyone here seems chill and useful sounds invested in his business. Engaging with customers, freebie drops on the weekend and so forth. I’m thrilled to give my cash to a breeder that cares.


Welcome friend! Wise choice.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Ha! That’s what it comes down to. Who’s got time for drama..? We’re all in this together. Well, we should be anyway... I’m looking forward to the journey.
> Oh and seed dropped.


Hope it is a big baby girl! Also just noticed your screen name- AWESOME! You have a telephone call at the front desk.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Public Service Announcement. If anyone here missed out on the Black Lime Reserve f4, I reckon some folks didn't pay, there are 4 packs up for grabs at GLG.


My pack finally shows shipped as of this afternoon. I am just glad I am getting some. 2 weeks late is better than never! Because pics are cool here is a BOO that I started a bit ago, chilling with my overwinter tomato plant. I thought for sure it was dead but a bit of amendments and teas and it is producing tons of fruit! Man I love the smell of the BOO. It starts off kind of flowery but its got that deep orange back end on the stem rub. Can't wait!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey just curious... didn’t there used to be a useful thread at chuckers paradise?


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> My pack finally shows shipped as of this afternoon. I am just glad I am getting some. 2 weeks late is better than never! Because pics are cool here is a BOO that I started a bit ago, chilling with my overwinter tomato plant. I thought for sure it was dead but a bit of amendments and teas and it is producing tons of fruit! Man I love the smell of the BOO. It starts off kind of flowery but its got that deep orange back end on the stem rub. Can't wait!
> View attachment 4477994


Mine shipped as well. Getting excited for my first fem purchase. SSDD x Chocolate Diesel sounds tasty. These days I’m about the taste more than potency. Most any seed you get these days from reputable breeders will get you high. I think I’m getting old. Used to be potency over taste. Weird. But anyway, now we get both, potency and taste, it’s a beautiful thing!


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Mine shipped as well. Getting excited for my first fem purchase. SSDD x Chocolate Diesel sounds tasty. These days I’m about the taste more than potency. Most any seed you get these days from reputable breeders will get you high. I think I’m getting old. Used to be potency over taste. Weird. But anyway, now we get both, potency and taste, it’s a beautiful thing!


So true. Nothing like a tasty J! I am kind of a lightweight anyways and smoking for pleasure is where its at.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Useful is in a class all on his own! I've never seen him even remotely go negative and that's saying something for forums!
> 
> Good luck on you trips, seen a lot of heat come out of those.


He's like bodhi, but posts more


----------



## baldmountain (Feb 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Public Service Announcement. If anyone here missed out on the Black Lime Reserve f4, I reckon some folks didn't pay, there are 4 packs up for grabs at GLG.


I had the last pack in a cart and was checking out and I stopped. I'm a new grower in his first grow and wouldn't do these seeds justice. I'll leave them to someone who knows how to grow them properly.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 12, 2020)

Gotta satisfy my growing and photography habits... that said, not a lot going on other than getting these seedlings going. Tomorrow I setup the main room/tent and get my cover crop growing. All’s well:


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Day 37 and my dds is packing on some weight not the frostiest but the smell on her is mouthwatering like a lemonade gas omg does she smell good.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 13, 2020)

@useful ,checking in on those shoreline cuts . Only been couple weeks but they hearty and doing their thing no hiccups or speed bumps ? 

I’m pulling for the success of this collaboration . Gonna be some good stuff to roll out to market . My dark horse bet is coming from 1 of the bonus cuts ,mark me down .


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 13, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 4477544
> I always say I'm gonna get bigger grow pots or smart bags . What gallon pot or grow bag do you flower in ?


7 gallon smart pots for me


----------



## Gingeroot (Feb 13, 2020)

Been away for just a lil while and there's like a hundred more pages?! Last Dec I had to chop my CD S1 & BOO crop, at 8 1/2 weeks from flip w/barely any amber, and do a quick dry 
due to some horribly timed townhouse inspection  
I can't comment on the smoke, but the yield was great for missing at least 10 more days of plumpin. One thankfully rare pheno of the CD was lanky & low yielding, but the meaty majority easily made up for it. BOO gave me two short stalky but mostly stretchy green phenos. Both strains prob woulda been perfect at 10-11weeks. I suggest topping these 250% stretchers. I had one BOO go herm and one CD throw a few early sacs and stop. Smells are either placebo or these strain names are right on! Pleasure to run beauties at a bargain and tis the season to start poppin some love


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 13, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Hey just curious... didn’t there used to be a useful thread at chuckers paradise?


Useful has a thread at Icmag called 30 strains for pain or something like that it was awesome. I wonder what happened to that


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Useful is in a class all on his own! I've never seen him even remotely go negative and that's saying something for forums!
> 
> Good luck on you trips, seen a lot of heat come out of those.


You are too kind.....thank you !!!!



iShatterBladderz said:


> Hey just curious... didn’t there used to be a useful thread at chuckers paradise?


It's still there, i'm just sooooo busy I have a hard time keeping up.



rollinfunk said:


> He's like bodhi, but posts more


WOW, that is a huge compliment...THANK YOU !!!



SpaceGrease said:


> @useful ,checking in on those shoreline cuts . Only been couple weeks but they hearty and doing their thing no hiccups or speed bumps ?
> 
> I’m pulling for the success of this collaboration . Gonna be some good stuff to roll out to market . My dark horse bet is coming from 1 of the bonus cuts ,mark me down .


The Crippy has rooted, the single soft cut of Shoreline didn't survive.gonna get replacements, Candyman, has proven to be stubborn when it comes to rooting, but they are alive, ECSD has rooted, as well as the Purple Punch .


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Useful has a thread at Icmag called 30 strains for pain or something like that it was awesome. I wonder what happened to that


The thread is still there, I just have a hard time goin into that thread.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 13, 2020)

That ecsd has some great vigor and roots very fast. 
My cut of purple punch isn’t from him but it’s super vigorous also with very fast rooting. Too bad on the shoreline snip, that one should prove to be an interesting injection.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 14, 2020)

Alas, I was able to capture the blue in this '79 Christmas Tree Bud #2 plant. How awesome is this? No filter, and you can see the green/yellow leaves under it from when it got stressed as a clone sitting around in the corner and the blue leaf on top now that she's fully expressing herself. She's feeling comfortable and today was a good hair day 




This is the pollen chuck tent, so I usually throw the most struggling clones in there. But once they get in that new dirt, they jump up and start looking like runway models after a week or so. 

Thanks @Useful Seeds for getting these beans out there.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 14, 2020)

So, after trying a couple early tester nugs from the gg4 x cd #1, I have uppotted gg4cd #2 and moved her up to the front of the line in the flower rotation.
#1 is a heavy glue leaner with even more delicious sourness to it.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 14, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Alas, I was able to capture the blue in this '79 Christmas Tree Bud #2 plant. How awesome is this? No filter, and you can see the green/yellow leaves under it from when it got stressed as a clone sitting around in the corner and the blue leaf on top now that she's fully expressing herself. She's feeling comfortable and today was a good hair day
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479273
> ...


X-mas Bud? I hadn't heard that anyone had resurrected that strain. Very Cool, I remember it from way back, starting around 1980, it was around Cleveland and some other bigger cities. Bright green, compact and would jack you up compared to almost anything else around (which was mostly tex mex and stuff like that). Guys were selling tiny half gram dime bags of it on the streets like crack, it was that much stronger than "commercial" weed. I wasn't going to post again for a while but I had to ask if anyone knows if it's the same strain? If so I might have to track down some genetics just for old times sake.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 14, 2020)

18six50 said:


> X-mas Bud? I hadn't heard that anyone had resurrected that strain. Very Cool, I remember it from way back, starting around 1980, it was around Cleveland and some other bigger cities. Bright green, compact and would jack you up compared to almost anything else around (which was mostly tex mex and stuff like that). Guys were selling tiny half gram dime bags of it on the streets like crack, it was that much stronger than "commercial" weed. I wasn't going to post again for a while but I had to ask if anyone knows if it's the same strain? If so I might have to track down some genetics just for old times sake.


Comes from ndn guy. Csi has it for sale. Useful sent out freebies


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey useful started some tranquil chocolates these are about 3 weeks are there any phenos I should b looking out for and are there any deadly g leaners one of them is just short fat big wide leaves and stacked tight


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 14, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> Hey useful started some tranquil chocolates these are about 3 weeks are there any phenos I should b looking out for and are there any deadly g leaners one of them is just short fat big wide leaves and stacked tight View attachment 4479497


The one on the right reminds me the most of the pheno I had. Stretched a bit but had dense nugs all the way down. 




__





Useful Seeds


So ordered my first pack of useful from jbc. Got me some tranquil chocolate. Loved the ease of ordering from them and the quick emails back and forth. Ready for the next useful drop at jbc lol when it comin



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Foulal (Feb 14, 2020)

4 gelato 45 x chocolate diesel. These are going to get a long veg to make room for the grape og testers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> Hey useful started some tranquil chocolates these are about 3 weeks are there any phenos I should b looking out for and are there any deadly g leaners one of them is just short fat big wide leaves and stacked tight View attachment 4479497


Make sure ya take clones of the one on the right. She looks just like the mom used for the cross.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 14, 2020)

Muh babies!


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Make sure ya take clones of the one on the right. She looks just like the mom used for the cross.


Thanks for the heads up man super excited for these To play out love your gear it never disappoints


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 15, 2020)

A devil Womern nug im smokin on. COATS your mouth in a funk you can taste for minutes when you breathe through your nose, it’s really really pleasant. (This was the freebie that went out a lil while back)this runtyish OCxCD that looks like she’s gonna be an absolute delight. I’ll always take a smaller load of better buds. Some BOO I am trimming/shucking this morning. This branch was hit with some reversed Mendo purps x purple unicorn f3 pollen, hoping for some orange berry terps

small edit: that is Mendo Purps x (Purple Unicorn F3), not an F3 of Mendo purps x purple unicorn. just clarifying for clarifies sake. 

another edit: Ended up with right around 4 dozen beans from a small branch, probably 5 grams of flower dry. enough to play with!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 15, 2020)

Got my GLG order! Super stoked with all my freebies as well. Got 2 packs of the Devil Womern. Looks tasty. Ended up being 88 seeds for $187 delivered, $2.13 per seed. GLG really took care of me and that’s why I am a return customer.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Got my GLG order! Super stoked with all my freebies as well. Got 2 packs of the Devil Womern. Looks tasty. Ended up being 88 seeds for $187 delivered, $2.13 per seed. GLG really took care of me and that’s why I am a return customer.


SCORE !!!!!! I appreciate the support.


----------



## Foulal (Feb 15, 2020)

Here’s a chocolate diesel at 9 and a half weeks smells of burnt rubber that turn into sweet fruit. Love the rails of frost that run down the fan leaves.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Here’s a chocolate diesel at 9 and a half weeks smells of burnt rubber that turn into sweet fruit. Love the rails of frost that run down the fan leaves. View attachment 4480448View attachment 4480449View attachment 4480451


Perfect timing !!! Speaking of Chocolate Diesel, to the folks that prefer regs, the wait is over. Took awhile, but here ya go. Lot's of fine ladies in this line, males as well. Happy hunting !!!!


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Feb 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Perfect timing !!! Speaking of Chocolate Diesel, to the folks that prefer regs, the wait is over. Took awhile, but here ya go. Lot's of fine ladies in this line, males as well. Happy hunting !!!!
> View attachment 4480463


Damn those look nice


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Feb 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Perfect timing !!! Speaking of Chocolate Diesel, to the folks that prefer regs, the wait is over. Took awhile, but here ya go. Lot's of fine ladies in this line, males as well. Happy hunting !!!!
> View attachment 4480463


I just seen seen this post also when are these ready


----------



## Foulal (Feb 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Perfect timing !!! Speaking of Chocolate Diesel, to the folks that prefer regs, the wait is over. Took awhile, but here ya go. Lot's of fine ladies in this line, males as well. Happy hunting !!!!
> View attachment 4480463


From what I’ve seen in the s1’s these are a must have


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Feb 15, 2020)

Foulal said:


> From what I’ve seen in the s1’s these are a must have


These are gonna be regs so maybe a good male to come out of it also


----------



## pthobson (Feb 15, 2020)

Bruised Banana. What do you all think?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Feb 15, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Bruised Banana. What do you all think? View attachment 4480507


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Feb 15, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Bruised Banana. What do you all think? View attachment 4480507


Looks really good man great job


----------



## pthobson (Feb 15, 2020)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Looks really good man great job


Thanks man. Could’ve done better but hey, you know how it is. Appreciate it


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Perfect timing !!! Speaking of Chocolate Diesel, to the folks that prefer regs, the wait is over. Took awhile, but here ya go. Lot's of fine ladies in this line, males as well. Happy hunting !!!!
> View attachment 4480463


Super excited! I’m gonna be hitting refresh on GLG for the next week until they come up.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 15, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Super excited! I’m gonna be hitting refresh on GLG for the next week until they come up.


Me too, must have!


----------



## Foulal (Feb 15, 2020)

The same chocolate diesel I posted earlier. Pretty leafy but glad i have a clone


----------



## Dankman_420 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 16, 2020)

happy sunday y'all. That BOO I had that stunk but didnt have much citrus smell, had started to smell a little more like skunky candy orange wedges, certainly not as orange as my others, but very interesting, and this lady BULKED up. 1 branch was hit with femenized double purple pollen, and another branch was hit with Pre 98' bubba fem pollen. I think both of those are gonna have some potential. 

Sitting on the couch with the 3 dogs, got my coffee, bubbler, and Felix the Cat on the tv. ah, my favorite time of the week. be good and be safe!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 16, 2020)

Day 53 from flip for both GG#4 S1's
#3


#6



Cheers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 16, 2020)

Sweet. 17 days behind you on my gorillas.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 16, 2020)

Anyone familiar with Jetson's Haze?


----------



## Looking for Real Skunk (Feb 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yeah for me!!! I love special gifts, I like them more when my wife gives them to me though. Lol. Thanks Useful, you da man!


I received my replacement order from GLG Friday and I am very happy. They took great care of me and I will defiantly be ordering from them again. I'm getting ready to run 3 of Usefuls strains for the first time. Chocolate Skunk fems. Bag of Skunks & Oranges fems & Chocolate Diesel S1 fems.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anyone familiar with Jetson's Haze?


I am not, but I did enjoy the show.....lol.



Looking for Real Skunk said:


> I received my replacement order from GLG Friday and I am very happy. They took great care of me and I will defiantly be ordering from them again. I'm getting ready to run 3 of Usefuls strains for the first time. Chocolate Skunk fems. Bag of Skunks & Oranges fems & Chocolate Diesel S1 fems.


Cool deal !!!!! Glad ya got hooked up proper.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am not, but I did enjoy the show.....lol.
> 
> 
> Cool deal !!!!! Glad ya got hooked up proper.


Packaging was legit. Coop that sold them has a good name. But it wasn'tmy purchase. Looked at the wrapper was handed a half dozen or so seeds from it. Very little info. Thx.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 16, 2020)

oops. Meant to quote Useful.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

Something I have wanted to do for a bit.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Something I have wanted to do for a bit.
> View attachment 4481225


Nice


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 16, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Nice


MX guy? Almost local?


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Something I have wanted to do for a bit.
> View attachment 4481225


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Nice


They are freebies, I want to give away freebies that don't get lost in your "probably will never pop" stash...........lol.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are freebies, I want to give away freebies that don't get lost in your "probably will never pop" stash...........lol.


People will pop em!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> They are freebies, I want to give away freebies that don't get lost in your "probably will never pop" stash...........lol.


No seed left behind .. I admit I have lots of seeds from you but it's my life goal to grow them all


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 16, 2020)

Share and share more. Toke it forward.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

Speaking of free seeds that should get some attention rather than be tucked away. Let's do the weekly random free pack !!!! US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included. If ya won recently, please give others a chance. First person that quotes this post wins the pack. The pack will be shipped tracked with absolutely no cost to the winner. Pretty good pack in my opinion.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Speaking of free seeds that should get some attention rather than be tucked away. Let's do the weekly random free pack !!!! US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included. If ya won recently, please give others a chance. First person that quotes this post wins the pack. The pack will be shipped tracked with absolutely no cost to the winner. Pretty good pack in my opinion.
> View attachment 4481260


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Speaking of free seeds that should get some attention rather than be tucked away. Let's do the weekly random free pack !!!! US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included. If ya won recently, please give others a chance. First person that quotes this post wins the pack. The pack will be shipped tracked with absolutely no cost to the winner. Pretty good pack in my opinion.
> View attachment 4481260


Hi


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Speaking of free seeds that should get some attention rather than be tucked away. Let's do the weekly random free pack !!!! US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included. If ya won recently, please give others a chance. First person that quotes this post wins the pack. The pack will be shipped tracked with absolutely no cost to the winner. Pretty good pack in my opinion.
> View attachment 4481260


Maybe?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 16, 2020)

Congrats. No room here.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2020)

I've seen your seeds on a couple places, good to know the back story. 

What can you vouch for as far as outdoors, I'm in Chicago.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

We have a winner !! @PagingMrHerman was the first person to quote my post. Please pm me and I will get ya squared away. Congratulations !!!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Maybe?



Am I first?


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> We have a winner !! @PagingMrHerman was the first person to quote my post. Please pm me and I will get ya squared away. Congratulations !!!


Thank you very much! @Useful Seeds you rock!! The fist seed of yours I purchased just broke the surface today. Mint chocolate trip. I’ll make some room and drop at least one of the freebie for now when it arrives. I’m psyched!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Am I first?


You were 5th actually.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You were 5th actually.


Lol..I didn't even quote the right post. 

How does your stuff do outdoors, Chicago weather.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Thank you very much! @Useful Seeds you rock!! The fist seed of yours I purchased just broke the surface today. Mint chocolate trip. I’ll make some room and drop at least one of the freebie for now when it arrives. I’m psyched!


You are very welcome my friend, this stuff is fun for me. Please be sure and pm me so I can get this pack to you.



Corso312 said:


> Lol..I didn't even quote the right post.
> 
> How does your stuff do outdoors, Chicago weather.


I no longer grow outdoors, but some folks here have grown my stuff outdoors with great results. I think Bag of Oranges comes to mind. Folks will see your post and add info i'm sure of it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2020)

What's poppin Useful fam?!. Lotsa heat being grown in here. With damn fine genetics from a damn fine kool kat. Just peeking in on the fam.
@Useful Seeds sup brah? Keep it pushin' my dude. Spread da Love.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice one .


Corso312 said:


> I've seen your seeds on a couple places, good to know the back story.
> 
> What can you vouch for as far as outdoors, I'm in Chicago.





Useful Seeds said:


> You are very welcome my friend, this stuff is fun for me. Please be sure and pm me so I can get this pack to you.
> 
> 
> I no longer grow outdoors, but some folks here have grown my stuff outdoors with great results. I think Bag of Oranges comes to mind. Folks will see your post and add info i'm sure of it.


I had good luck with bag of oranges outside in mid michigan ,they were four clones bout foot tall..I put outside in june


Useful Seeds said:


> You are very welcome my friend, this stuff is fun for me. Please be sure and pm me so I can get this pack to you.
> 
> 
> I no longer grow outdoors, but some folks here have grown my stuff outdoors with great results. I think Bag of Oranges comes to mind. Folks will see your post and add info i'm sure of it.


I had good luck with bag of oranges in mid michigan .. I put 4 clones a foot tall out in june , they grew very good


----------



## Gingeroot (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Something I have wanted to do for a bit.
> View attachment 4481225


First lol


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 16, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Welcome to the useful group .. been here over a year and i have not had any negative in my threads. Or any grammer police ..lol


Thank God my grammer ain't so good... LOL


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's poppin Useful fam?!. Lotsa heat being grown in here. With damn fine genetics from a damn fine kool kat. Just peeking in on the fam.
> @Useful Seeds sup brah? Keep it pushin' my dude. Spread da Love.


Thanks for the kind words, and thanks for poppin in, I was wondering where ya were. You cheatin on us???? Hahahahaha.



iriemartin1974 said:


> Thank God my grammer ain't so good... LOL


I hear ya, my grammar isn't that good...but I never make mistrakes.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 16, 2020)

18six50 said:


> X-mas Bud? I hadn't heard that anyone had resurrected that strain. Very Cool, I remember it from way back, starting around 1980, it was around Cleveland and some other bigger cities. Bright green, compact and would jack you up compared to almost anything else around (which was mostly tex mex and stuff like that). Guys were selling tiny half gram dime bags of it on the streets like crack, it was that much stronger than "commercial" weed. I wasn't going to post again for a while but I had to ask if anyone knows if it's the same strain? If so I might have to track down some genetics just for old times sake.


It's funny, every clique that smoked back in the day had at one time or another possessed Xmas tree bud. We named it that because kids were spending Xmas money on bud. But I'm sure that the smell as well as the look was what most Xmas tree buds were named after..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for the kind words, and thanks for poppin in, I was wondering where ya were. You cheatin on us???? Hahahahaha


Lol,nah bruh. Tryna contemplate on which beams of yours should be ran next. Then I can once again participate in the thread by posting ganja pics.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 16, 2020)

BOO roots

Low pressure Aero


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Speaking of free seeds that should get some attention rather than be tucked away. Let's do the weekly random free pack !!!! US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included. If ya won recently, please give others a chance. First person that quotes this post wins the pack. The pack will be shipped tracked with absolutely no cost to the winner. Pretty good pack in my opinion.
> View attachment 4481260





Useful Seeds said:


> Speaking of free seeds that should get some attention rather than be tucked away. Let's do the weekly random free pack !!!! US only, Alaska and Hawaii is included. If ya won recently, please give others a chance. First person that quotes this post wins the pack. The pack will be shipped tracked with absolutely no cost to the winner. Pretty good pack in my opinion.
> View attachment 4481260


How would u feel about members swaps? Technically I don't think it's allowed.. And u wouldn't be responsible for any issues.. Tbh I think I could ruin this thread, meaning the peacefulness.. Just a thought.

Family, I lost a friend to Heroin recently and could use some prayers, if you feel compelled. She went missing New year's Eve.. They found her unresponsive in an abandoned home. I moved to Florida so I couldn't do a wellness check and I thought she was too busy to reply to text or phone calls. I'm feeling the "only if I was there" and the " if she never met me's".. The shame of addiction forced her to hide when using and being alone with heroin can be more dangerous than the drug itself. Not everyone that od's has to die.. She was two blocks from one of the best hospitals in the country.

If u guys have friends struggling with addiction as long as they are still breathing they can get clean.. After 10yrs on DOPE I've been clean for almost 5yrs.

Thanks folks
Martin


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 16, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> BOO roots
> 
> Low pressure Aero


Is this setup the one you have linked in your post.. I'm looking to experiment with hydro.. I'm doing a soilless thing now.. But next grow I'm gonna try 6 month cooked super soil, soilless "Coco perlite" and dwc.. It may sound overly complicated but it's a small grow.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> It's funny, every clique that smoked back in the day had at one time or another possessed Xmas tree bud. We named it that because kids were spending Xmas money on bud. But I'm sure that the smell as well as the look was what most Xmas tree buds were named after..


Xmas money on buds, yeah that makes sense. "Green Bud" no matter what it was was good when the alternative was brown. Ah the good old days.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> How would u feel about members swaps? Technically I don't think it's allowed.. And u wouldn't be responsible for any issues.. Tbh I think I could ruin this thread, meaning the peacefulness.. Just a thought.
> 
> Family, I lost a friend to Heroin recently and could use some prayers, if you feel compelled. She went missing New year's Eve.. They found her unresponsive in an abandoned home. I moved to Florida so I couldn't do a wellness check and I thought she was too busy to reply to text or phone calls. I'm feeling the "only if I was there" and the " if she never met me's".. The shame of addiction forced her to hide when using and being alone with heroin can be more dangerous than the drug itself. Not everyone that od's has to die.. She was two blocks from one of the best hospitals in the country.
> 
> ...


Any swaps should be handled off site, private email ect.

Sorry to hear of your loss, addiction is serious, and I agree totally that friends need to reach out to those that have an addiction, and do whatever they can within their power to intervene. And furthermore, stop beating yourself up, you are not to blame. And congratulations on bein clean for almost 5 years !!!!  GOOD JOB !!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep it up. PM me anytime if ya need someone to talk with.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 16, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> BOO roots
> 
> Low pressure Aero


I always wondered what happened to Rapunzel.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 16, 2020)

Does anyone still have the bag of oranges S1's in stock or are they all sold out?


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 17, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Is this setup the one you have linked in your post.. I'm looking to experiment with hydro.. I'm doing a soilless thing now.. But next grow I'm gonna try 6 month cooked super soil, soilless "Coco perlite" and dwc.. It may sound overly complicated but it's a small grow.


this is the low pressure aero system I built last month.

theres a thread in the hydro section where some smart dudes help me plan every thing.

it works great, but there’s def quite a bit more messin around and more parts = more things to go wrong lol

I’m enjoying it tho. The growth rate is insane


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 17, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I always wondered what happened to Rapunzel.


LOL


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 17, 2020)

Here’s an actual pic of the plants. I’ve been dealing with some sort of issue, creating a twist in the fans. At first we were thinking it was water temps, but it was also suggested that it could be CA def or mag def.

growth has been good tho, massive sticks and stems on every plant already, I’ve just been super cropping to keep things somewhat flat.

BOO scrog going well.

ready to flip the room once I know I got this issue resolved with the aero gals.


----------



## drock (Feb 17, 2020)

@diggs99, My BOO had some twisty leaves too. Never really got rid of them, they just went away after a while. Seemed like they were more twisty at the beginning through veg.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 17, 2020)

drock said:


> @diggs99, My BOO had some twisty leaves too. Never really got rid of them, they just went away after a while. Seemed like they were more twisty at the beginning through veg.


I have a Blackened Oranges that has crinkled leaves, the clones straightened them out. Must be a BOO thing


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 17, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Does anyone still have the bag of oranges S1's in stock or are they all sold out?


It's been sold out for a while. Some places have wait list options. Looking to aquire a batch of these myself.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 17, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> It's been sold out for a while. Some places have wait list options. Looking to aquire a batch of these myself.


Cool thanks for the info. I'll see if I can get on a wait list.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 17, 2020)

This is Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel fem’s at 14 days since planting. The ones on the top.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 17, 2020)

drock said:


> @diggs99, My BOO had some twisty leaves too. Never really got rid of them, they just went away after a while. Seemed like they were more twisty at the beginning through veg.


Ok thanks, that’s good to know. I’m keeping a close eye on them, new growth all looks good so far.


----------



## blowerme (Feb 17, 2020)

GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers day 17 from being put in soil. They are growin good and fast. Excited to see how these turn out


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 17, 2020)

Yea I can’t wait for boo to come out again. I need to buy them when they do. If I’m not mistaken I believe a few pages back useful himself said he was planning to release a new batch of them


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 17, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Yea I can’t wait for boo to come out again. I need to buy then when they do. If I’m not mistaken I believe a few pages back useful himself said he was planning to release a new batch of them


You read correctly. i'm workin on fresh stock of Bag of Oranges, along with some of the Chocolate Diesel crosses
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate
Double Dipped Strawberries
Chocolate Diesel s1

I am also workin on a couple fem surprises. And some other stuff.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 17, 2020)

I need those GG#4xChocolate Diesel like yesterday... Time to save up


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 17, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I need those GG#4xChocolate Diesel like yesterday... Time to save up


I agree! That gg4x triangle kush he gave away the other day, anymore of that laying around lol.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 17, 2020)

That jungle spice x chocolate diesel sounds like good indica cross , may have to grab a pack of that .. anyone running that one ?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 17, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4481906
> View attachment 4481919
> GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers day 17 from being put in soil. They are growin good and fast. Excited to see how these turn out


Looking great


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 17, 2020)

Alright my homies — 11 days since seeds popped, all is well. Also, just took some buds out of the jars from the harvest at the beginning of the month, been curing for about 9 days.

Seedsman’s Peyote WiFi:


Seedsman’s Cheese:


Useful’s Chocolate Diesel:



Now, onto the all Useful grow in the seedling tent.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Any swaps should be handled off site, private email ect.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss, addiction is serious, and I agree totally that friends need to reach out to those that have an addiction, and do whatever they can within their power to intervene. And furthermore, stop beating yourself up, you are not to blame. And congratulations on bein clean for almost 5 years !!!!  GOOD JOB !!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep it up. PM me anytime if ya need someone to talk with.


Thanks


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 18, 2020)

wonder why nobody is scoopin up those sunshine diesels? I see gold in them thar packs!


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> wonder why nobody is scoopin up those sunshine diesels? I see gold in them thar packs!


Where are the photos?!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 18, 2020)

photos of what? Sounds like a great cross, but photos of the packs are at GLG i think


----------



## Boosky (Feb 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> wonder why nobody is scoopin up those sunshine diesels? I see gold in them thar packs!


I did


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 18, 2020)

OC x CD


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 18, 2020)

A couple Chocolate Pie girls being consoled by the other plants, after hearing about the news of their mother.


----------



## crownpoodle (Feb 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> wonder why nobody is scoopin up those sunshine diesels? I see gold in them thar packs!


My Sunny Diesel got baptized this morning. My first go with Useful Seeds and I'm looking forward to seeing what happens. I guess I need to get my camera skills improved so I can share as well.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 18, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> That jungle spice x chocolate diesel sounds like good indica cross , may have to grab a pack of that .. anyone running that one ?


I think @Bodean could help with that question.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 18, 2020)

Few weeks to go but the useful girls are getting real frosty


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 19, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Few weeks to go but the useful girls are getting real frosty


hah I've got so many plants at different stages in my big flower tent, I'll look at one, and then the one next to it, thinking "why are you sooooo smallllllll why do you haaaaate me???!?!??" only to realize that its like a month younger than the other one


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 19, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hah I've got so many plants at different stages in my big flower tent, I'll look at one, and then the one next to it, thinking "why are you sooooo smallllllll why do you haaaaate me???!?!??" only to realize that its like a month younger than the other one
> [/QUOTE.. I know what your saying .. I got another room of vegging ones but forgot to mark calendar start flowering .. so could be three weeks or more yet .. then I got a seed mixed up and it's a taller haze think moby dick and its foot in half taller then all the others , snapped top so it wouldn't get into the lights ..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 19, 2020)

Harvested both GG#4 on day 56 from flip.
#6 smells strongly of GG#4



#3. For some reason this one reeks like blueberry. 




Cheers


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2020)

Heres my younguns....Useful OC X CD, Greenpoint Purple cake were a month old on the 15th. The lil girl is one week behind, White Widow.
Battled super low RH until this past week, was gonna pull all 3. Bizarre looking:



http://imgur.com/ouuALhB


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Bodean (Feb 19, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> That jungle spice x chocolate diesel sounds like good indica cross , may have to grab a pack of that .. anyone running that one ?


I ran the jungle chocolate. Had 2, one was full on pine smell the other a bit more menthol/noxzema. Both smoke clean not heavy on the pine flavor but it's there real subtle. Wouldn't call it couch lock but its definitely got some sit the F down in it when smoked. Bushy gal with large leaves and short internodes on both.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2020)

Sounds interesting, Bodean. I'd keep the pine smell plant for sure, as head stash...........family beggars would get some noxzema nuggs!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey fam the last order I received some freebee's I think they were. Headbanger gogi og's.. Does anyone have any knowledge about these? Freebee's from my useful order. Not useful genetics though.

Thanks


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 19, 2020)

Wishlist got filled today at DCSE Chocolate diesel ..


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 19, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Hey fam the last order I received some freebee's I think they were. Headbanger gogi og's.. Does anyone have any knowledge about these? Freebee's from my useful order. Not useful genetics though.
> 
> Thanks


Click the Respect Genetics tab.......the info is there. I tried to copy and paste for ya, but I couldn't.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 19, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Wishlist got filled today at DCSE Chocolate diesel ..


Thanks for the support, but for some strange reason they are listed as an f3 feminized, they are regs. I messaged him to correct that issue. The last thing I need is folks posting pics of Chocolate Diesel males, when they thought they bought fems......lol.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2020)

Got Goji OG from Mass Med as a freebie last yr, it said OUTDOOR grow on the packet. So I gave it to a local dealer to grow out, he got almost a pound out of one plant on his property....outdoor.....has a tendency to herm indoors, from what I've read online 20-25% chance

Actually it was Goji PUPIL, my bad.......goji og x starpupil


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks for the support, but for some strange reason they are listed as an f3 feminized, they are regs. I messaged him to correct that issue. The last thing I need is folks posting pics of Chocolate Diesel males, when they thought they bought fems......lol.


Saw post on instagram saying regs but saw his said fems .. which figured it was incorrect .. just bonus of pollen to collect


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey fam, just checking in. Not a ton going on yet, but I’ve officially got the 4x4 up and final living soil containers (4x 15 gallon) filled with the cover crops and mulching. At least 4 of my 7 seedlings will go in there. Unfortunately, for the other 2 that are kept (6 total), I don’t think I’ll be able to prepare their homes in advance  Would be nice to have all 6 prepared a bit in advance to let the bennies establish, but probably gonna have to prepare the last two at the time of transplant.

Here’s the seedlings at day 12 from germ, moving right along.




And here’s the new 4x4 with the final pots for four of these seedlings:


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 19, 2020)

Well lucky lucky me. I was browsing glg and what happens to pop up..Black lime reserve f4’s. Was gonna wait for choco diesel but when does an opportunity like that come up. I can’t imagine that someone didn’t go though with the purchase.


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 19, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Well lucky lucky me. I was browsing glg and what happens to pop up..Black lime reserve f4’s. Was gonna wait for choco diesel but when does an opportunity like that come up. I can’t imagine that someone didn’t go though with the purchase.


I saw that too. At glg but if your waiting for choc diesel dcse has them but useful said there regs not fems


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 19, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Got Goji OG from Mass Med as a freebie last yr, it said OUTDOOR grow on the packet. So I gave it to a local dealer to grow out, he got almost a pound out of one plant on his property....outdoor.....has a tendency to herm indoors, from what I've read online 20-25% chance
> 
> Actually it was Goji PUPIL, my bad.......goji og x starpupil


Nice to know that Goji Pupil does good outdoors. I got those freebies too but didn't run them because of the hermie thing. Cool of him to mark them that way and let people know. I got mine with an order of Pupil Stardog, which were great seeds. Nice enough I used one in a chuck. Still, I kind of wish I'd gotten a free-be I could run indoors but beggers can't be choosers as they say and now that I know they turned out nice outdoors I might actually pop them after all., that or give them to someone who's looking for something new outdoors.

Do you happen to know how early they finished up?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Nice to know that Goji Pupil does good outdoors. I got those freebies too but didn't run them because of the hermie thing. Cool of him to mark them that way and let people know. I got mine with an order of Pupil Stardog, which were great seeds. Nice enough I used one in a chuck. Still, I kind of wish I'd gotten a free-be I could run indoors but beggers can't be choosers as they say and now that I know they turned out nice outdoors I might actually pop them after all., that or give them to someone who's looking for something new outdoors.
> 
> Do you happen to know how early they finished up?


Mid October I believe...he was selling bud by the end of Oct

I don't think he used any nutes whatsoever, lol. Was still decent weed though.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Nice to know that Goji Pupil does good outdoors. I got those freebies too but didn't run them because of the hermie thing. Cool of him to mark them that way and let people know. I got mine with an order of Pupil Stardog, which were great seeds. Nice enough I used one in a chuck. Still, I kind of wish I'd gotten a free-be I could run indoors but beggers can't be choosers as they say and now that I know they turned out nice outdoors I might actually pop them after all., that or give them to someone who's looking for something new outdoors.
> 
> Do you happen to know how early they finished up?


Actually I’d be willing to bet if you just put in the order notes “please no outdoor freebies” they would be happy to oblige. Not like it’s a super hard request to fulfill, and plenty of us plain and simple cannot grow outdoors no matter how hard we’d like to.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Actually I’d be willing to bet if you just put in the order notes “please no outdoor freebies” they would be happy to oblige. Not like it’s a super hard request to fulfill, and plenty of us plain and simple cannot grow outdoors no matter how hard we’d like to.


DCSE would, yeah.

I bought 3 packs of Useful fems and the freebie at the time was a small pack of Useful regs for buyin ONE pack. So I said to Paul I want just FEMS this yr, keep the regs. He hooked me up with a 10 pack of Mass Medical fems.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Got Goji OG from Mass Med as a freebie last yr, it said OUTDOOR grow on the packet. So I gave it to a local dealer to grow out, he got almost a pound out of one plant on his property....outdoor.....has a tendency to herm indoors, from what I've read online 20-25% chance
> 
> Actually it was Goji PUPIL, my bad.......goji og x starpupil


I spend more time with plants than people.. I approach them all like they could be hermys. But on occasion one gets by me.


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 20, 2020)

Blueberries and Chocolate getting close, glad your making more of these, good stuff to be found, I had 4 slightly different phenos all dank, good stuff in these beans! Thanks @Useful Seeds!


----------



## crownpoodle (Feb 20, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Well lucky lucky me. I was browsing glg and what happens to pop up..Black lime reserve f4’s. Was gonna wait for choco diesel but when does an opportunity like that come up. I can’t imagine that someone didn’t go though with the purchase.


Dang! Lucky you! I keep looking for a restock of a couple items. I guess I need to be more diligent. Enjoy those goodies.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 20, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I spend more time with plants than people.. I approach them *all* like they could be hermys. But on occasion one gets by me.


Maybe that's why Trump does the pussy grab. He's checking for hermys. Lol


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 20, 2020)

BOO

flip day


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 20, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> BOO
> 
> flip day


Nice. It kinda looks like an orange grove.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Feb 20, 2020)

I received a nice gift today. Thanks again @Useful Seeds you’re top notch! The added juicy fruit was a nice touch. I already mixed up a batch of seed starting soil and am ready to drop two for now. Hoping for a nice female.


----------



## Gingeroot (Feb 20, 2020)

@Useful Seeds Any possibilities of Strainly clones? Either way you're getting my money lmao!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Plants and pets > most ppl in 2016----> 2020!
> 
> Don't personalize this, I mean "in general"..........The day ppl elect a criminal for president? It's the times we live in.


Clinton used to be a key player in bringing coke into America while he was governor of Arkansas. Look up Mena Arkansas and the 2 boys that got killed on railroad tracks there in the 80s.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

I shouldn't have entered anything political in this thread. Deleted it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2020)

Gingeroot said:


> @Useful Seeds Any possibilities of Strainly clones? Either way you're getting my money lmao!


If you mean me selling clones, I have no interest in doin that.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

How goes it, Useful? Cold day here, even had a bit of snow......AGAIN


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> How goes it, Useful? Cold day here, even had a bit of snow......AGAIN


Pretty cold here as well, ya know it's been cold when the radio station let's ya know it's gonna be 5 ABOVE zero tonight.............hahaha.

Garden is goin well, had some folks return a few cuts that I lost with the whole tree incident, even had a couple people send me things out of the kindness of their hearts....good stuff !!!! A good friend out west hunted through a BUNCH of seeds that I sent him, and he has blessed me with 2 special cuts. Bag of Oranges x Chocolate Trip, and a Pre 98 Bubba x Chocolate Trip.

Lot's of other things goin on as well.....the reversals are goin well, gettin a bunch of pollen collected. Adub, Kosher Tangie, Bag of Oranges, Chocolate Diesel, and a few surprises.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 20, 2020)

JBC has a pack of Black Lime Special Reserve if anyone missed out


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Clinton used to be a key player in bringing coke into America while he was governor of Arkansas. Look up Mena Arkansas and the 2 boys that got killed on railroad tracks there in the 80s.


I know I couldnt get a gram into the US. So tons and tons can only be accomplished with some sort of help. The CIA was trading guns for coke in the 80's.. fact And I'm sure we're involved with poppy producers in some way. It's crazy to think that were giving money to people who use that money to kill Americans.. Please tell me I'm off my rocker.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 20, 2020)

Here’s a pic of the Grape OG testers from today:



Here’s some DDS:




And ‘91 Oranges


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 21, 2020)

Blackened oranges day 40 from clone


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 21, 2020)

Double dipped strawberries day 51, will be close to ready at 60 days


----------



## pthobson (Feb 21, 2020)

Some loving, generous people a part of the Useful family. That’s all I’m gonna say. You all know you who you are and I’m very grateful for you.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 21, 2020)

Picture day ... five for five popped today skunk x chocolate diesel, red cups are shiva skunk and reg shiva shanti from sensi seeds. All the vegging ones are useful plants ,


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 21, 2020)

Weird short flowering plant , not an auto


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 21, 2020)

Anybody know when JBC is dropping the Chocolate Diesel regs?

not trying to miss out like I did on the Black Lime Special Reserve


----------



## woodeye (Feb 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody know when JBC is dropping the Chocolate Diesel regs?
> 
> not trying to miss out like I did on the Black Lime Special Reserve


Don't know about JBC, but just saw them listed at DCSE


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 21, 2020)

DCSE has them right now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Chocolate Wedge, a couple weeks into flower. (OCxCD) x BOO.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 21, 2020)

Now these seedlings are really picking up steam. I’m always amazed at the rapid growth between weeks 2-4 of Veg. Not too much longer and they’ll be wanting bigger pots. Added red wrigglers to the 15 gals today, hoping that living mulch pops up in the next few days. Saw some taproots when I pulled the straw back though, so should be ready to go before I need to transplant.

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel Testers:



‘91 Oranges:




Double Dipped Strawberries:


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 21, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Now these seedlings are really picking up steam. I’m always amazed at the rapid growth between weeks 2-4 of Veg. Not too much longer and they’ll be wanting bigger pots. Added red wrigglers to the 15 gals today, hoping that living mulch pops up in the next few days. Saw some taproots when I pulled the straw back though, so should be ready to go before I need to transplant.
> 
> Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel Testers:
> View attachment 4485394View attachment 4485397
> ...


I love the seedling leaf pattern looking down.


----------



## Foulal (Feb 21, 2020)

Here are my grape og x chocolate diesel testers. They’re in ocean forest soil and have been under a 288 quantum board in 4000k


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 21, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Blackened oranges day 40 from clone


Now that's frost


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 21, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Double dipped strawberries day 51, will be close to ready at 60 days


Beautiful did you do anything special or just good clones


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 21, 2020)

GLG has the Choc D F3, plus a Gogi OG x Choc D freebie!


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 21, 2020)

From JBC seeds site:
Useful's Chocolate Diesel F3 will drop at High Noon, 12:00 PM (PST) this Sunday (02/23).
***Each pack comes with a free regular 6 pack of Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel!


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 21, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> From JBC seeds site:
> Useful's Chocolate Diesel F3 will drop at High Noon, 12:00 PM (PST) this Sunday (02/23).
> ***Each pack comes with a free regular 6 pack of Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel!


damn i thought the Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel were fems


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 22, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Beautiful did you do anything special or just good clones


Thank you, nothing special. Super easy to root clones, placed in coco/verm/perlite with gh nutes. These plants dont want much and appear to be on the speedy side. This is truly just great genetics from @Useful Seeds. I'm really blessed to find these girls on the first run. Most likely 2 keepers from 2 seeds


----------



## Gingeroot (Feb 22, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Now these seedlings are really picking up steam. I’m always amazed at the rapid growth between weeks 2-4 of Veg. Not too much longer and they’ll be wanting bigger pots. Added red wrigglers to the 15 gals today, hoping that living mulch pops up in the next few days. Saw some taproots when I pulled the straw back though, so should be ready to go before I need to transplant.
> 
> Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel Testers:
> View attachment 4485394View attachment 4485397
> ...


Diggin the setup and strain choices! Is that build a soil? Sorry if you already mentioned it...those rice hulls and pumice look familiar  Do you get any Mycos going early? I noticed a massive difference in root development when using it last run! Beautiful babies man!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 22, 2020)

My Chocolate Diesel lady putting out for me today. The last time I reversed her was in late 2018 !!! I still have some pollen left, but am runnin low....lol.


----------



## Beng01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My Chocolate Diesel lady putting out for me today. The last time I reversed her was in late 2018 !!! I still have some pollen left, but am runnin low....lol.
> View attachment 4486323


I win!


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 22, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> I win!


I think everyone wins with useful seeds lol


----------



## Beng01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I think everyone wins with useful seeds lol


The free pack giveaway, lol

I just made it up

Too much choc D


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 22, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> The free pack giveaway, lol
> 
> I just made it up
> 
> Too much choc D


Never!


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 22, 2020)

well last night i put some seeds in a cup to germ and today i went to water my seedlings that i prob should post since they are from useful but i didn't have a cup so my dumb ass apparently watered them with my germ cup forgetting it had seeds in it lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 22, 2020)

Well the grandchildren are headed home, I get to dig into the vaults !!! Tomorrow is the day for the weekly giveaway...fems this time, regs last week. I have an idea for an EPIC giveaway. Stay tuned my friends. This stuff is fun !!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well the grandchildren are headed home, I get to dig into the vaults !!! Tomorrow is the day for the weekly giveaway...fems this time, regs last week. I have an idea for an EPIC giveaway. Stay tuned my friends. This stuff is fun !!!!


Cant wait!


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> This stuff is fun !!!!


What if, you conjour up, some sort of tastefully absurd challenge, or photo scavenger hunt, to select a winner for a future giveaway. Maybe like a monthly deal. 
After what I was gifted, I self declared permanent ineligibility for all future giveaways, but I won't even try to hide the fact, I watch it develop every week!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Double dipped strawberries day 51, will be close to ready at 60 days


How's the smell on her, Big? Might run a few next go.......Def gonna plant a few BOO late spring, considering the DDS too.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't want freebies either, lol. If I want it I'll buy it. Useful keeps prices down and he must have a clean breeding area. His shit is fire. I don't doubt his 25 yrs of experience in the field.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 22, 2020)

I always smoke and forget he is giving stuff away


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> How's the smell on her, Big? Might run a few next go.......Def gonna plant a few BOO late spring, considering the DDS too.


It smells like sour lemon, appears to be a starfighter leaner. It taste the same out of a vape


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 22, 2020)

@BigJonster I'm behind in saying this but your blackened Oranges a nd DDS look awesome. My BO was amazingly frosty too. Great for concentrates. Mine turned almost black by harvest. Pretty sure due to cold temps. I'm only a few weeks into flowering a DDS but I hope it ends up looking like yours. Seems to be growing a massive main cola even though I bent it over a few times and the the side branches are budding up fat too. I have a Blueberries n oranges that is super vigorous and I have high hopes for her too.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 22, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> @BigJonster I'm behind in saying this but your blackened Oranges a nd DDS look awesome. My BO was amazingly frosty too. Great for concentrates. Mine turned almost black by harvest. Pretty sure due to cold temps. I'm only a few weeks into flowering a DDS but I hope it ends up looking like yours. Seems to be growing a massive main cola even though I bent it over a few times and the the side branches are budding up fat too. I have a Blueberries n oranges that is super vigorous and I have high hopes for her too.


Thank you. Keep us posted on the blueberry n oranges. She coming up in my rotation


----------



## wadehump (Feb 23, 2020)

I ordered from GLG in December and wanted to try usefull but figured I would try them later


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 23, 2020)

BOO day 1 flower.

Aero has been fun, growth rate is explosive. hopefully I can get them to harvest without issue.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

Speaking of giveaways, I got another pack of freebies I’m bagging up today to send your way Mr. Useful. BOOBA, which is my Pre’98 bubba hit with some BOO pollen. They are currently undergoing testing but doing well so far. They are FEMS and will be coming in 7 packs, if that works for everybody. Is 7 enough fem seeds to play with? Since they’re freebies I’d like to stretch it further with more packs. 

also got tired and bored trimming up a BOO plant yesterday. So I made some dry ice hash instead. First time I’ve made it using a single strain, and nugs, and I am very pleased with the results. REEKS of a citrus fart, lol my wife was disgusted when she smelled the jar. She got mad I made her smell it hahaha. Was expecting something sweet like the plant, but hashing her up REALLY brought out the stank. 120 micron bag. I found an old brew pot that snapped on perfectly to my 5 gallon bucket, and it was a completely self contained unit, I was able to harvest almost every trich head that passed through the bag. WAY better thanshaking onto a surface and losing a ton in the air.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 23, 2020)

Dry ice for the win. My fav method.


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Speaking of giveaways, I got another pack of freebies I’m bagging up today to send your way Mr. Useful. BOOBA, which is my Pre’98 bubba hit with some BOO pollen. They are currently undergoing testing but doing well so far. They are FEMS and will be coming in 7 packs, if that works for everybody. Is 7 enough fem seeds to play with? Since they’re freebies I’d like to stretch it further with more packs.
> 
> also got tired and bored trimming up a BOO plant yesterday. So I made some dry ice hash instead. First time I’ve made it using a single strain, and nugs, and I am very pleased with the results. REEKS of a citrus fart, lol my wife was disgusted when she smelled the jar. She got mad I made her smell it hahaha. Was expecting something sweet like the plant, but hashing her up REALLY brought out the stank. 120 micron bag. I found an old brew pot that snapped on perfectly to my 5 gallon bucket, and it was a completely self contained unit, I was able to harvest almost every trich head that passed through the bag. WAY better thanshaking onto a surface and losing a ton in the air. View attachment 4486821View attachment 4486822View attachment 4486823View attachment 4486824


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Speaking of giveaways, I got another pack of freebies I’m bagging up today to send your way Mr. Useful. BOOBA, which is my Pre’98 bubba hit with some BOO pollen. They are currently undergoing testing but doing well so far. They are FEMS and will be coming in 7 packs, if that works for everybody. Is 7 enough fem seeds to play with? Since they’re freebies I’d like to stretch it further with more packs.
> 
> also got tired and bored trimming up a BOO plant yesterday. So I made some dry ice hash instead. First time I’ve made it using a single strain, and nugs, and I am very pleased with the results. REEKS of a citrus fart, lol my wife was disgusted when she smelled the jar. She got mad I made her smell it hahaha. Was expecting something sweet like the plant, but hashing her up REALLY brought out the stank. 120 micron bag. I found an old brew pot that snapped on perfectly to my 5 gallon bucket, and it was a completely self contained unit, I was able to harvest almost every trich head that passed through the bag. WAY better thanshaking onto a surface and losing a ton in the air. View attachment 4486821View attachment 4486822View attachment 4486823View attachment 4486824


I don't know how a tan powder can LOOK delicious but that does. Love the sound of your BOOBA... 7 fems seems plenty generous IMO. Thanks for thinking of the community!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Dry ice for the win. My fav method.


Thanks! definetly my cleanest batch yet. Like I said, this was the first time with only one strain being used, and also nug run, so probably why it turned out so well. around 17 grams according to my kitchen scale. If i had a rosin press I bet it would make some KILLER rosin. this has really renewed my interest in hash. would love to grow out that Chocolate Goji and hashify that!!! probably gonna have to, its wormed its way into my brain now.


----------



## wadehump (Feb 23, 2020)

WOW that is awesome looking . Is this from useful seeds.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

wadehump said:


> WOW that is awesome looking . Is this from useful seeds.


Correct, I made it from a BOO (Bags of Oranges) feminized plant from Useful Seeds.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2020)

Puffing some gg4 x choc diesel this am. 

I like this smoke and I think I need more chocolate diesel crosses.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2020)

It seems like gorilla glue leaning back towards the chocolate diesel would be amazing!


----------



## wadehump (Feb 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Correct, I made it from a BOO (Bags of Oranges) feminized plant from Useful Seeds.


I knew I should have ordered them. Next order that is at the top.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 23, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> @BigJonster I'm behind in saying this but your blackened Oranges a nd DDS look awesome. My BO was amazingly frosty too. Great for concentrates. Mine turned almost black by harvest. Pretty sure due to cold temps. I'm only a few weeks into flowering a DDS but I hope it ends up looking like yours. Seems to be growing a massive main cola even though I bent it over a few times and the the side branches are budding up fat too. I have a Blueberries n oranges that is super vigorous and I have high hopes for her too.


Ive got 3 blueberry and oranges they are amazing


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 23, 2020)

My new veg tent being put to work trying living soil so ill see how it goes breaking it in with useful DDS and seedsman zkittlez


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 23, 2020)

Uppotting the grape og x ce today


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 23, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Uppotting the grape og x ce today


That should be cd


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2020)

wadehump said:


> WOW that is awesome looking . Is this from useful seeds.


95% of the pics in here is/are Useful genetics.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My Chocolate Diesel lady putting out for me today. The last time I reversed her was in late 2018 !!! I still have some pollen left, but am runnin low....lol.
> View attachment 4486323


I didn’t know pollen lasted that long

that means the Tropicanna Cookies pollen I’ve had in the freezer since last summer should still be good


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 23, 2020)

@Useful Seeds what cut of Goji OG did you use for the Goji x Choc D cross?Your personal cut or one of the Bodhi cuts?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> @Useful Seeds what cut of Goji OG did you use for the Goji x Choc D cross?Your personal cut or one of the Bodhi cuts?


Personal cut that smelled like some sort of berry funk/chemical smell, yielded well, nice uppity buzz.



Zipz55 said:


> I didn’t know pollen lasted that long
> 
> that means the Tropicanna Cookies pollen I’ve had in the freezer since last summer should still be good


Oh yeah it stores well frozen. But I must mention that I store my vials in a coleman thermos to be sure that there are no temperature fluctuations as we are in and out of our freezer quite a bit.


----------



## Beng01 (Feb 23, 2020)

I popped 2 C.D. FEMS, this is the better of the two 

Skunky with a chocolate afternote, potent!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 23, 2020)

So far Sunny Diesel, Chem Cookie Trip, Black Jack x Chocolate Diesel and Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel(got 5 going now)are what I have so far for Useful genetics. Got Chocolate Diesel F3 coming as well and awaiting more fem drops. Want to pick up Blueberries n chocolate, Double Dipped Strawberries and Chocolate Diesel S1 when they drop. If I find anything close to the cut(Chocolate Diesel)I grew years ago my wife would probably fall in love with me all over again. Lol. It was that memorable after all these years.


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice. I hope useful makes the fems again. There selling the regs now but if he puts out the CD fem again will have to grab some also still can’t wait for his boo fems to drop again.


Beng01 said:


> I popped 2 C.D. FEMS, this is the better of the two
> 
> Skunky with a chocolate afternote, potent!View attachment 4487165


----------



## Lotsoflarf (Feb 23, 2020)

*just grabbed some of the chocolate diesel f3, chem cookie trip, blackened oranges from JBC. 

still got my fingered crossed I can get some of the Christmas bud/pine strain someday.

thanks for the release useful *


----------



## Boosky (Feb 23, 2020)

I would go through a hundred seeds just to find that Chocolate Diesel again. I will probably purchase another pack or two of the F3. Gotta get the wife to ok it, she doesn't really like me to get multiple packs of the same thing. She tells me to run the pack then buy another, so little time, so many seeds. Damn plant counts! If it weren't for plant counts I would just grow a whole bunch of little ones. I think that would be fun.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2020)

While it may not be epic, I think that this is a pretty good selection for someone to enjoy. 12 feminized seeds, you know the deal, US including Hawaii and Alaska. First person to quote this post wins. The prize includes tracked shipping with absolutely no cost to the winner.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> While it may not be epic, I think that this is a pretty good selection for someone to enjoy. 12 feminized seeds, you know the deal, US including Hawaii and Alaska. First person to quote this post wins. The prize includes tracked shipping with absolutely no cost to the winner.
> View attachment 4487213


----------



## ZezoZose (Feb 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> While it may not be epic, I think that this is a pretty good selection for someone to enjoy. 12 feminized seeds, you know the deal, US including Hawaii and Alaska. First person to quote this post wins. The prize includes tracked shipping with absolutely no cost to the winner.
> View attachment 4487213


Damn, too quick!


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 23, 2020)

not usually the jealous type but dam and all fems...congrats


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2020)

@JohnGlennsGarden is the winner !!!!! Congratulations !!!!! Please PM me and we will get the ball rolling.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 23, 2020)

Damn, always just miss it; lol


----------



## Boosky (Feb 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> While it may not be epic, I think that this is a pretty good selection for someone to enjoy. 12 feminized seeds, you know the deal, US including Hawaii and Alaska. First person to quote this post wins. The prize includes tracked shipping with absolutely no cost to the winner.
> View attachment 4487213


That's a nice score!!!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 23, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Damn, always just miss it; lol


Me too.


----------



## wadehump (Feb 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> While it may not be epic, I think that this is a pretty good selection for someone to enjoy. 12 feminized seeds, you know the deal, US including Hawaii and Alaska. First person to quote this post wins. The prize includes tracked shipping with absolutely no cost to the winner.
> View attachment 4487213


Too late


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2020)

Keep track of the winners names/address , Useful. No repeat winners, that way more ppl can try your fire!

Ppl takin multiple wins is greed, imnho


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 23, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Me too.


Me three


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 23, 2020)

In all reality though i consider myself a winner just for stumbling across this thread almost a year ago. Useful has been more tha generous to me personally and everything that I've ran of his has been pure fire now i just want to run all of his gear lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> *Keep track of the winners* names/*address* , Useful. No repeat winners


Damn. I created all these socks for nothing!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> In all reality though i consider myself a winner just for stumbling across this thread almost a year ago. Useful has been more tha generous to me personally and everything that I've ran of his has been pure fire now i just want to run all of his gear lol


That's awful kind of you to say, thank you.



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Damn. I created all these socks for nothing!!


Now that is funny stuff right there !!!!! Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 23, 2020)

(shaking my head)late again well maybe next time on a positive note the chocolate trainquils of mine r looking nice they just waiting for their turn in the big girl room ill post a few pics when i get back home hoping to get them CD f3 but no cash till friday wich they will prob b gone


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

@Useful Seeds Have you ever considered adding a trivia question to your contest? Maybe it would add a little challenge beyond being the fastest refresher.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 23, 2020)

My beautiful Useful garden, and their future homes:




Their permanent homes:


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 23, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> In all reality though i consider myself a winner just for stumbling across this thread almost a year ago. Useful has been more tha generous to me personally and everything that I've ran of his has been pure fire now i just want to run all of his gear lol


Same here .. I've been hooked since I got my first beans and that was reading the info here Sept 2018 , best indoor grow I had was with orange cookies x chocolate diesel.. on top of that useful is a great person and I love the stuff he puts out ..


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 23, 2020)

I think that is extremely epic as a giveaway prize! Way to go @JohnGlennsGarden! And what a cool thing you are doing Useful. You are a generous cat without question. I lucked out and received a Blue Dream Santa Cruz Cut x Choc Diesel Lucky Seven pack when you were attaching them to random packs. Mine was on a pack of OC x CD fems. Thank you very much for those. That was a while ago and both of those strains were/are stellar.


----------



## Key7 (Feb 23, 2020)

Day 1 of my first grow ever. Useful blueberries n oranges


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> @Useful Seeds Have you ever considered adding a trivia question to your contest? Maybe it would add a little challenge beyond being the fastest refresher.


I did give that idea a thought actually. Then I thought that it would lead to how fast folks could google the question....lol. Then we would be adding an extra step.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I think that is extremely epic as a giveaway prize! Way to go @JohnGlennsGarden! And what a cool thing you are doing Useful. You are a generous cat without question. I lucked out and received a Blue Dream Santa Cruz Cut x Choc Diesel Lucky Seven pack when you were attaching them to random packs. Mine was on a pack of OC x CD fems. Thank you very much for those. That was a while ago and both of those strains were/are stellar.


Thank you !! WOW!!! That lucky 7 stuff was pretty cool, I may do it again at some point. I really appreciate your post, and your support.


----------



## drock (Feb 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did give that idea a thought actually. Then I thought that it would lead to how fast folks could google the question....lol. Then we would be adding an extra step.


It's like a radio contest, if you're 18th caller.. You get the prize. Just have to be at the right place at the right time!


----------



## drock (Feb 23, 2020)

Adds to the experience imo!


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 23, 2020)

Here ya go useful fam these are trainquil chocolates the one in bottom right hand corner is a grape godhead x sour diesel 3 weeks my hands rub in anticipation thank u useful for all your hard work in bringing us these awesome genetics


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 24, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did give that idea a thought actually. Then I thought that it would lead to how fast folks could google the question....lol. Then we would be adding an extra step.


What about something like a random number drawing? Maybe reply to the post with a number between 1 and something, then the winner is chosen at a later specified time/date by random number generator. 

Just trying to think of ways to make it more likely to spread the love around and get more people involved at the same time--especially the folks who may read the forums at odd hours of the day/night. Plus, maybe that way you could shake out a few more lurkers and/or get more people to jump in from instagram. 

As for myself, I don't mind if I never win. I have more than enough beans to pop--including way more packs of your beans than I should admit to not having popped yet.


----------



## bythekasiz (Feb 24, 2020)

i think it’s good the way it is. We don’t need a bunch of pointless posts of number guesses clogging up the thread. This thread is full of great people, knowledge and fire pics. 
The contest is short and sweet. We are grateful! Happy Growing!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 24, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> i think it’s good the way it is. We don’t need a bunch of pointless posts of number guesses clogging up the thread. This thread is full of great people, knowledge and fire pics.
> The contest is short and sweet. We are grateful! Happy Growing!


Good point about the number guess posts. It would be a lot for established thread readers to wade through.


----------



## DET—PDX (Feb 24, 2020)

@Useful Seeds any ETA for Chem 91 SKVA x Chocolate Diesel? I am real excited to grow these gals out.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 24, 2020)

This way is fine, I know I have to be on here every Sunday afternoon if I want to win. Nice and mellow Sunday afternoon. Just smokin and chillin.


----------



## blowerme (Feb 24, 2020)

GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers day 24 from planted. Got them repotted into 5 gal today. Goin great so far!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 24, 2020)

@Useful Seeds Did I read a while back that you have a tangie mix in the works ?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 24, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4488187
> View attachment 4488190
> View attachment 4488255
> View attachment 4488313
> ...


Those look great , fast growers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2020)

The thing with the random number generator is it adds more work to Useful.

Even if he makes it a different format, there can still only be one. Highlander!

I say just log into the Useful thread more often!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The thing with the random number generator is it adds more work to Useful.
> 
> Even if he makes it a different format, there can still only be one. Highlander!
> 
> I say just log into the Useful thread more often!


Agreed, thank you useful for finding ways to spread the love! Thanks for indoctrination into your sphere of influence and thanks for being such a great person, you have a friend in me!


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bag of Oranges Day 3 flower.

Gave them their morning mashing, spread them out, trying to keep the canopy flat. 
This is a real nice strain to grow, the clones from has amazing structure and are very hearty plants. They have went through an entire AERO learning process, 2 room changes, living in a construction zone for 2 days and a 12 hour power outage, they seem some shit lol

Feeding @ 770 ppm
Ph 5.8-6.2 
Water temps 72f
Room temps 84.5
RH 70%

GALE FORCE WINDS

The scrog is basically full, gonna be a fun keeping that under control in a couple weeks.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 25, 2020)

Donations of food to the needy. For seeds. Maybe. I think he may have done this before. "Or Rochambeau for them." Rock paper scissors. lol 

Seriously there's a ton of great people on riu and this thread specifically. Maybe the next person to win should be the person with the best giveaway idea. I just hope that a person wins that hasn't won much in life in general. My mom always said "I couldn't win a bucket of shit in a raffle if I was the only person to enter." I miss u momma.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 25, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Bag of Oranges Day 3 flower.
> 
> Gave them their morning mashing, spread them out, trying to keep the canopy flat.
> This is a real nice strain to grow, the clones from has amazing structure and are very hearty plants. They have went through an entire AERO learning process, 2 room changes, living in a construction zone for 2 days and a 12 hour power outage, they seem some shit lol
> ...


It looks like your grow rooms got an afro with a chin strap.. lol Old school momma joke. Switched momma with grow room.

Damn, best momma joke for seeds.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 25, 2020)

DET—PDX said:


> @Useful Seeds any ETA for Chem 91 SKVA x Chocolate Diesel? I am real excited to grow these gals out.


You must have not seen my post, I lost my Chem 91 skva cut,tree incident. I am trying to get the SKVA cut back.



MIRedBuds said:


> @Useful Seeds Did I read a while back that you have a tangie mix in the works ?


I have reversed the Kosher Tangie, got a TON of pollen. Just deciding on how to use it.


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You must have not seen my post, I lost my Chem 91 skva cut,tree incident. I am trying to get the SKVA cut back.
> 
> 
> I have reversed the Kosher Tangie, got a TON of pollen. Just deciding on how to use it.


im sure no mater what you decide itll be great lol


----------



## DET—PDX (Feb 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You must have not seen my post, I lost my Chem 91 skva cut,tree incident. I am trying to get the SKVA cut back.
> 
> 
> I have reversed the Kosher Tangie, got a TON of pollen. Just deciding on how to use it.


I did miss it. Thanks. I am sorry to hear about the misfortune.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 26, 2020)

This is 8 boo’s with a sundae driver in the middle. 12 days from the first flowers showing.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> This is 8 boo’s with a sundae driver in the middle. 12 days from the first flowers showing. View attachment 4489777View attachment 4489778View attachment 4489779


NICE !!!!!! That tent is gonna smell soooooo good.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 26, 2020)

@Useful Seeds New here. I've heard nothing but good things about ya. I'm currently eyeing some of your beans to purchase from GLG, which would you say are the heavier yielders of the bunch? Any vigorous growers / fast flowerers as well?

I was actually gifted BoO x Chem 91 which I'm about to pop. Looking forward to that a lot. You have a lot of intriguing crosses & great price points especially for fems & seem like a great dude, keep up the good work


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> @Useful Seeds New here. I've heard nothing but good things about ya. I'm currently eyeing some of your beans to purchase from GLG, which would you say are the heavier yielders of the bunch? Any vigorous growers / fast flowerers as well?
> 
> I was actually gifted BoO x Chem 91 which I'm about to pop. Looking forward to that a lot. You have a lot of intriguing crosses & great price points especially for fems & seem like a great dude, keep up the good work


Thank you for the kind words. Um, I reckon folks here will chime in and give ya an idea of what to go with. Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel Fems are a winner, but there are others as well. The person that gifted you the Chem 91 x BOO deserves a big hug.


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 26, 2020)

just an update on the grows the dds is doing really nice in my new soil the 2 in flower are fisheye og the 3 together are two dds and one zkittlez


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 26, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> just an update on the grows the dds is doing really nice in my new soil the 2 in flower are fisheye og the 3 together are two dds and one zkittlez


I have a fisheye getting ready to go in the flower tent with my grape og x chocolate diesel


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 26, 2020)

Wow, that was fast! Big thanks to @Useful Seeds! I can't wait to free up some space.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 27, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Wow, that was fast! Big thanks to @Useful Seeds! I can't wait to free up some space.


Too cool for high school, lucky you! You know if you had just that right there, thirty years ago, you would have been a Pot God and you could have made millions. What an amazing gift in so many ways. Not that it's not still amazing today to get a gift like that, it is, it's just that nobody would have thought about giving away genetics that good back in the day, just no freaking way. They would have horded them completely for a commercial grow or charged 5 grand a pack. We are all a bunch of lucky cats if you think about it, things have come a long ways.


----------



## Grizzle828 (Feb 27, 2020)

Been following this thread for a couple weeks. I'm still on my first grow but I ordered a pack of black jack x chocolate diesel fem and blueberry n oranges fem. Still on my first grow with 2x mars sp250 in a 4x4 tent. Cant wait to finish what I have going and start my useful seeds.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Feb 27, 2020)

Grizzle828 said:


> Been following this thread for a couple weeks. I'm still on my first grow but I ordered a pack of black jack x chocolate diesel fem and blueberry n oranges fem. Still on my first grow with 2x mars sp250 in a 4x4 tent. Cant wait to finish what I have going and start my useful seeds.


I think you'll dig the blueberries & oranges, got some in the jar for about 2 months. She still smells like chop day, orangey goodness and a strong mellow vibe. Happy grows!


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok ok, time to stop waiting to get my glam shots here and just give an update. 6x plants in the ground — 4 plants in 15gal living soil pots (with worms); I’m still trying to get the hang of keeping these moist without overwatering (I know, seedlings —> 15gal is a major up-potting, and because of that I’m gonna have to strike a fine balance for now), and 2 plants in 7gal pots — still using soil/organics here.

Seems like there was maybe 24 hours where they were really upset after transplant. They’re doing pretty good now, and I think once they get another week/two under their belts, I think they’ll be thriving. Temps aren’t as high as I’d like them, hanging around 72 F at canopy level. At any rate, they’ve been growing fast and seemed to really enjoy the AACT foliar yesterday. Living mulch is popping up, and worms were alive and kickin yesterday (try not to disturb the medium too much).

I wanted to wait til I had some picture-perfect plants to post an update, especially and I’m testing for Useful (Grape OG x CD), but I feel at day 20 from seed it’s time for a proper update. Here’s a few pics:





Sorry, forgot to mention what was in the garden:

- 2x Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel testers(each in 15 gal).
- 2x DDS (1 in 15 gal 1 in 7 gal)
- 2x ‘91 Oranges (1 in 15 gal 1 in 7 gal).

Also, I couldn’t help but peek under the mulching a little — worms very active and prolific right underneath the mulch, as are the living mulch/cover crop seedlings.


----------



## Grizzle828 (Feb 27, 2020)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> I think you'll dig the blueberries & oranges, got some in the jar for about 2 months. She still smells like chop day, orangey goodness and a strong mellow vibe. Happy grows!


What kind of high and taste? Tell me alittle more about how the grow went. Is it beginner friendly? Any recommendations or things you would do differently?


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 27, 2020)

Grizzle828 said:


> What kind of high and taste? Tell me alittle more about how the grow went. Is it beginner friendly? Any recommendations or things you would do differently?


Not sure, but if Blueberries ‘n Oranges is Useful’s BBHP crossed with BOO, you’ll most likely have a winner. I loved my BBnC, it was very resilient and had potent smelling terps and was versatile (could use day or night). From what I’ve gathered, Bag of Oranges is a very popular and well-received Useful breed too.


----------



## Grizzle828 (Feb 27, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Not sure, but if Blueberries ‘n Oranges is Useful’s BBHP crossed with BOO, you’ll most likely have a winner. I loved my BBnC, it was very resilient and had potent smelling terps and was versatile (could use day or night). From what I’ve gathered, Bag of Oranges is a very popular and well-received Useful breed too.


Yea its blue berry hashplant x bag of oranges. By the way I follow you on grow diaries, waiting on updates haha


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 27, 2020)

Chem D x Banana OG is starting to take off. Actually think I will be up potting these this weekend. 3 of these are going to keep my hands full.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 27, 2020)

Day 5 flower Bag of oranges

clones are gonna be beasts.

scrog is doing well.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 27, 2020)

Grizzle828 said:


> Yea its blue berry hashplant x bag of oranges. By the way I follow you on grow diaries, waiting on updates haha


Well I have no doubt you’re gonna enjoy the strain. My growdiaries profile has been so neglected recently I’m almost embarrassed. Useful’s thread has literally been the de facto diary for me over the last year, even when I have beans from another breeder. Useful is such a killer breeder and classy person that I refused to grow anything other than Useful genetics this current grow.

Once my girls get some real Veg growth going, I’ll definitely update here and on growdiaries for sure. I always just try to put good pics up so that I do justice to the genes; I try to edit out the bloopers so that I do quality breeders like Useful justice. I hate posting pics of grows when I know that MY errors and inexperience are the major negative impactors in my grow room. IME, Useful’s strains always stick it out through my abuse though, and will probably end up beautiful, potent, and smelly as always.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 27, 2020)

Impressive work as always man. Exceptional!


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 27, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Well I have no doubt you’re gonna enjoy the strain. My growdiaries profile has been so neglected recently I’m almost embarrassed. Useful’s thread has literally been the de facto diary for me over the last year, even when I have beans from another breeder. Useful is such a killer breeder and classy person that I refused to grow anything other than Useful genetics this current grow.
> 
> Once my girls get some real Veg growth going, I’ll definitely update here and on growdiaries for sure. I always just try to put good pics up so that I do justice to the genes; I try to edit out the bloopers so that I do quality breeders like Useful justice. I hate posting pics of grows when I know that MY errors and inexperience are the major negative impactors in my grow room. IME, Useful’s strains always stick it out through my abuse though, and will probably end up beautiful, potent, and smelly as always.


I dig it when people do diaries of neglected plants, half the time I end up neglecting mine for one reason or another, so a grow journal that's from neglected plants is probably going to look a lot like mine would anyway. And that way I can see which plants handle stress better too. I'm using the word "neglected" loosely, you know what I mean. Little things here and there that add up in ways we notice. I don't even really bother shooting for picture perfect anymore, I'm just happy that they crank out good bud and as long as I get 90% of what I could have got absolutely babying them I'm cool. And it's all good info for people to have. I'll check out your grow because I'm planning on buying some of his gear probably the 4/20 sale and it will be fun taking my time to pick out what looks like it will fit for me and my chucks too.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 27, 2020)

Grape OG x CD just taking off.


She's had the purple stem and leaf vein thing going on since she was a sprout. I'm not seeing that in other's pics. I know I'm special, but is anybody else seeing that? LOL!


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 27, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Grape OG x CD just taking off.
> View attachment 4490712
> 
> She's had the purple stem and leaf vein thing going on since she was a sprout. I'm not seeing that in other's pics. I know I'm special, but is anybody else seeing that? LOL!


lol ya I seen it last crop. I had seen a few growers mention leds causing purple stems so I just assume that’s what it was.

it eventually went away , whatever it was lol


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 27, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> lol ya I seen it last crop. I had seen a few growers mention leds causing purple stems so I just assume that’s what it was.
> 
> it eventually went away , whatever it was lol


There’s a lot of conjecture about powerful LED lights, lack of IR/UV, and VPD/temp range for COBs/QB’s from what I’ve seen. The main argument I’ve seen is that high-powered LED lights prevent optimal transpiration due to the lack of the “full spectrum” they emit, and therefore require higher ambient air temps to maintain optimal transpiration than HID/CMH lighting. Leaf surface temps are much lower than i’d like as well.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 27, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> There’s a lot of conjecture about powerful LED lights, lack of IR/UV, and VPD/temp range for COBs/QB’s from what I’ve seen. The main argument I’ve seen is that high-powered LED lights prevent optimal transpiration due to the lack of the “full spectrum” they emit, and therefore require higher ambient air temps to maintain optimal transpiration than HID/CMH lighting. Leaf surface temps are much lower than i’d like as well.


Interesting, I've seen that purple show up using florescent lighting in cold rooms before. This was back in the day. I'm talking about shop lights being used for veg, that kind of thing. So that makes sense to me, it would be approximately the same conditions. Lack of spectrum and cool leaf surfaces. Which would result in the plants working too hard to grow and giving themselves a deficiency in the process. Once they get a little bigger, get some roots down and fan leaves out and it goes away.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Feb 27, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> What kind of high and taste? Tell me alittle more about how the grow went. Is it beginner friendly? Any recommendations or things you would do differently?


I had one BB&O, next to one BOO. Each topped once. The BB&O grew like a haze, very friendly. The BOO influence was unmistakeable, so smells and taste sweet orange, maybe blossom-like, compared to BOO that is straight-up orange zest/oil. I would encourage topping once, she spreads nicely and took nutes no problems. Effects, nice laid-back harmony, not much lock on average use. Although hit her hard, she'll sit you down a bit . I find myself grabbing BB&O a bit more than BOO during the daytime. Both are great. Hope that helps, hope you find a keeper. I only ran this one pheno, so far.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 27, 2020)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> I had one BB&O, next to one BOO. Each topped once. The BB&O grew like a haze, very friendly. The BOO influence was unmistakeable, so smells and taste sweet orange, maybe blossom-like, compared to BOO that is straight-up orange zest/oil. I would encourage topping once, she spreads nicely and took nutes no problems. Effects, nice laid-back harmony, not much lock on average use. Although hit her hard, she'll sit you down a bit . I find myself grabbing BB&O a bit more than BOO during the daytime. Both are great. Hope that helps, hope you find a keeper. I only ran this one pheno, so far.


Although this says jmass420 said i I did not post that comment i think it was grizzle828 i don't know why it's got my name there


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 27, 2020)

Update, making fem seeds is not an easy task......lol. I had a lady reversed that I wanted to surprise you with, she reversed just fine, BUT, gave no pollen. Balls like mad.........but empty. I have been able to collect a bunch of fem pollen from Chocolate Diesel, Bag of Oranges, Kosher Tangie, and Adub. Oh yeah, Orange Cookie fem pollen as well.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Feb 27, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Although this says jmass420 said i I did not post that comment i think it was grizzle828 i don't know why it's got my name there


Weird. I thought I was replying to that person as well. I know what to do...


----------



## pthobson (Feb 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, making fem seeds is not an easy task......lol. I had a lady reversed that I wanted to surprise you with, she reversed just fine, BUT, gave no pollen. Balls like mad.........but empty. I have been able to collect a bunch of fem pollen from Chocolate Diesel, Bag of Oranges, Kosher Tangie, and Adub. Oh yeah, Orange Cookie fem pollen as well.


Stayin’ busy I see. Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 27, 2020)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Weird. I thought I was replying to that person as well. I know what to do...


Fire it up !!!!!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, making fem seeds is not an easy task......lol. I had a lady reversed that I wanted to surprise you with, she reversed just fine, BUT, gave no pollen. Balls like mad.........but empty. I have been able to collect a bunch of fem pollen from Chocolate Diesel, Bag of Oranges, Kosher Tangie, and Adub. Oh yeah, Orange Cookie fem pollen as well.


I just noticed a current DJShort offering (can't recall which one) where he used a "semi-sterile" male. I'm not sure if that's a similar kind of thing and I'm not sure why he'd necessarily choose to use that one, but I found it interesting anyway.

It's interesting you've locked on to Kosher Tangie. A buddy of mine grew out a single freebie of that and LOVED it. I have a personal pollen chuck of a kosher leaning Holy Grail Kush crossed with a great, whorled phylotaxy Tangie male I had. I tried out one of them and wasn't too impressed but maybe I should dig in further.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 27, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Stayin’ busy I see. Hope everything is going well for you.


Oh man you aint kiddin, been really busy. But all is well my friend.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, making fem seeds is not an easy task......lol. I had a lady reversed that I wanted to surprise you with, she reversed just fine, BUT, gave no pollen. Balls like mad.........but empty. I have been able to collect a bunch of fem pollen from Chocolate Diesel, Bag of Oranges, Kosher Tangie, and Adub. Oh yeah, Orange Cookie fem pollen as well.


Chocolate Diesel, Chocolate Diesel, Chocolate Diesel!!! Will get some pics up of the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel in a bit. I’m baked so it might be tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 27, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Day 5 flower Bag of oranges
> 
> clones are gonna be beasts.
> 
> scrog is doing well.


This guy right here is an artist, no doubt. THAT is how you fill a canopy, lord almighty.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 27, 2020)

I think day 25 since planting. Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. Thank you Useful.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 28, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> This guy right here is an artist, no doubt. THAT is how you fill a canopy, lord almighty.


haha thanks Dr.

some times patience and laziness can look the same lol

I’m pleased with how everything is turning out so far tho, fingers crossed I can get the aero girls to harvest, then I’ll call it a win lol

appreciate the kind words bud.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 28, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> lol ya I seen it last crop. I had seen a few growers mention leds causing purple stems so I just assume that’s what it was.
> 
> it eventually went away , whatever it was lol


Ha, I wasn't looking at it as a problem, more a curiostiy, especially with the Grape OG in there. I've had a Dark Desire from Gooey's stuff that looked similar, just kept getting more and more purple, and was the most grapey tasting thing I've ever had... just being hopeful for some of that Nehi soda on a bush!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update, making fem seeds is not an easy task......lol. I had a lady reversed that I wanted to surprise you with, she reversed just fine, BUT, gave no pollen. Balls like mad.........but empty. I have been able to collect a bunch of fem pollen from Chocolate Diesel, Bag of Oranges, Kosher Tangie, and Adub. Oh yeah, Orange Cookie fem pollen as well.


I had that happen 2x with STS on 2x separate attempts to self SSDD. Balls galore, and what little splooge there was, wasn't doing it!

Care to share your STS recipe? I'll try to remember not to use it, lol!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 28, 2020)

GG#4 #6 . Smells and tastes just like gg#4 but sadly does not pack much of a punch 


GG#4 #3 This one is 100% blueberry. It smells and tastes just like the Blueberry I ran for a few years , about 20 years ago. It is very potent with a strong relaxing, feel good, euphoric high.


Cheers


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 28, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I had that happen 2x with STS on 2x separate attempts to self SSDD. Balls galore, and what little splooge there was, wasn't doing it!
> 
> Care to share your STS recipe? I'll try to remember not to use it, lol!


This is what he said back in Sep.



Useful Seeds said:


> Here is the formula that I use..........have at it.......it works.
> https://forums.strainhunters.com/topic/6088-making-your-own-sts-feminization-mixture-for-a-few-bucks/


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 28, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> This is what he said back in Sep.


I missed that. That’s some good info


----------



## DET—PDX (Feb 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Um, I reckon folks here will chime in and give ya an idea of what to go with. Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel Fems are a winner, but there are others as well. The person that gifted you the Chem 91 x BOO deserves a big hug.


Forreal. I had to leave my chem 91’s behind in Oregon when I moved back to MI. Aside from alien og, one of those clone sets from a chocxchem91 was my favorite plant ever...


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Um, I reckon folks here will chime in and give ya an idea of what to go with. Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel Fems are a winner, but there are others as well. The person that gifted you the Chem 91 x BOO deserves a big hug.


Agreed. They're a very generous person who had too many beans. I was told to just reproduce the beans & pay it forward so I'll likely either make an S1 of the best pheno or cross a couple and hook up some of your supporters or even you if ya want since I saw you lost the Chem 91 cut. if you're cool with it of course.

OC x CD was what I was eyeing most. But then again I still need some straight up chocolate flavors.. and that Lucky Lime cross looks great too... lol. I'm pretty low on money atm so I'm hoping there's still some left around 4/20 for a promo or something. There are too many seeds I want & I have too little money right now haha


----------



## Boosky (Feb 28, 2020)

DET—PDX said:


> Forreal. I had to leave my chem 91’s behind in Oregon when I moved back to MI. Aside from alien og, one of those clone sets from a chocxchem91 was my favorite plant ever...


Would that be Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel or did Useful reverse the Chem 91 also?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 28, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> OC x CD was what I was eyeing most. But then again I still need some straight up chocolate flavors.. and that Lucky Lime cross looks great too... lol. I'm pretty low on money atm so I'm hoping there's still some left around 4/20 for a promo or something. There are too many seeds I want & I have too little money right now haha


This OCxCD is curing out to straight orange tootsie pop, like all tootsie center with a little bit of orange left. Or a Hershey bar and orange slice being eaten together. Lots of chocolate coming out


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 28, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> This OCxCD is curing out to straight orange tootsie pop, like all tootsie center with a little bit of orange left. Or a Hershey bar and orange slice being eaten together. Lots of chocolate coming out View attachment 4491791


That sounds like a really unique taste for some weed. Love the look too those bright orange hairs contrast nicely. How's the potency / effect?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 29, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> That sounds like a really unique taste for some weed. Love the look too those bright orange hairs contrast nicely. How's the potency / effect?


Ain’t ya heard?! This is some strong stuff! My go to for evening flavor smoke.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 29, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Ain’t ya heard?! This is some strong stuff! My go to for evening flavor smoke.


Nope I haven't lol. Just started reading these forums for the most part but I've heard OC is potent. Kinda wish info on strains from people who grew them could all be put in one place concisely for ease of finding info. 

How'd she veg and yield for ya?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 29, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Nope I haven't lol. Just started reading these forums for the most part but I've heard OC is potent. Kinda wish info on strains from people who grew them could all be put in one place concisely for ease of finding info.
> 
> How'd she veg and yield for ya?


I've grown out 4 or 5 of them now from different seeds, and They are all similair but different. Nice, tight veg, not too big of a stretch, and tight stacking up the branches. Strong branching too, rarely needs support, and if so not until the last couple weeks. Yeild isnt bad, not fat chunkers but not skimpy either. I usually pull a couple mason jars off of them. Dense buds, packed with flavor. Probably average speed of growth, quicker than the 79' xmas tree but not a speed racer either.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 29, 2020)

DDS day 60 before and after chop. Starting to get a sweeter smell. Tester nug was remarkable, great initial head high that later transitions into sleep mode. Taste is sour fruit , nugs are dense


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 29, 2020)

After chop, I'm letting this cut go because of the long nodal lengths but I might change my mind after cure


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 29, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I've grown out 4 or 5 of them now from different seeds, and They are all similair but different. Nice, tight veg, not too big of a stretch, and tight stacking up the branches. Strong branching too, rarely needs support, and if so not until the last couple weeks. Yeild isnt bad, not fat chunkers but not skimpy either. I usually pull a couple mason jars off of them. Dense buds, packed with flavor. Probably average speed of growth, quicker than the 79' xmas tree but not a speed racer either.


Appreciate the insight my man. I'll have to get my hands on that one eventually


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyone pop their BLSR seeds yet? I was lucky enough to grab a pack. I’ll be starting mine in a few weeks and can’t wait!

Ive never run a whole pack of reg seeds before, usually fems or clones.
How do most folks here pheno hunt? Do you take clones then flip the moms/dads or take clones and flip the clones? Space is limited and I’m only looking to keep 1 maybe 2 moms and will be getting rid of the males. I’m open for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## georgekush405 (Feb 29, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Anyone pop their BLSR seeds yet? I was lucky enough to grab a pack. I’ll be starting mine in a few weeks and can’t wait!
> 
> Ive never run a whole pack of reg seeds before, usually fems or clones.
> How do most folks here pheno hunt? Do you take clones then flip the moms/dads or take clones and flip the clones? Space is limited and I’m only looking to keep 1 maybe 2 moms and will be getting rid of the males. I’m open for suggestions. Thanks!


My way about it is to take the clones (set them aside, catalogued, for backup momma/seed run/projects/etc) and flower out the pack to see which you want to keep. Keep the ones you want, dump the rest (along with backups). Probably the quickest route IMHO. Since space is limited, you might would omit backups.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 29, 2020)

A few Chocolate Mint Diesels and 1 Agent Orange X Goji freebie. The Goranji as I call it is the shorter girl in the middle. The closeups are what I think the Chocolate Diesel pheno of the CMD...very tall. I’m bad with pics...also with describing smells but really like how they are coming along. All are day 26 from 12/12.


----------



## georgekush405 (Feb 29, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> A few Chocolate Mint Diesels and 1 Agent Orange X Goji freebie. The Goranji as I call it is the shorter girl in the middle. The closeups are what I think the Chocolate Diesel pheno of the CMD...very tall. I’m bad with pics...also with describing smells but really like how they are coming along. All are day 26 from 12/12.View attachment 4492286View attachment 4492287View attachment 4492288


Looking good! 

What kind of stem rub is on that Chocolate Mint Diesel?


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 29, 2020)

georgekush405 said:


> My way about it is to take the clones (set them aside, catalogued, for backup momma/seed run/projects/etc) and flower out the pack to see which you want to keep. Keep the ones you want, dump the rest (along with backups). Probably the quickest route IMHO. Since space is limited, you might would omit backups.


Thanks! That was what I was leaning towards, just wanted to see how others do it.
Happy Gardening!!


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 29, 2020)

georgekush405 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What kind of stem rub is on that Chocolate Mint Diesel?


I’m getting a funky piney gassy smell with a hint of chocolate in the background. Makes me smile!!!


----------



## Beng01 (Feb 29, 2020)

First 2 pics, Useful C.D. best of 2 popped -- pretty fine deal if you ask me, still have 8 beans

And Bodhi BBHP, its my 2nd and current keeper out of a half pack, from 5-6 years ago

@Useful, Im curious to know, was it only males you played with, or do you have a nice BBHP lady?

I have your BBs and chocolate and DDS on deck, next up


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 29, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Anyone pop their BLSR seeds yet? I was lucky enough to grab a pack. I’ll be starting mine in a few weeks and can’t wait!
> 
> Ive never run a whole pack of reg seeds before, usually fems or clones.
> How do most folks here pheno hunt? Do you take clones then flip the moms/dads or take clones and flip the clones? Space is limited and I’m only looking to keep 1 maybe 2 moms and will be getting rid of the males. I’m open for suggestions. Thanks!


I’m still waiting for glg to ship mine.
If space is limited, flower the seed plant and keep the clones. Kill off what you don’t want to keep after flower/smoke test


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Agreed. They're a very generous person who had too many beans. I was told to just reproduce the beans & pay it forward so I'll likely either make an S1 of the best pheno or cross a couple and hook up some of your supporters or even you if ya want since I saw you lost the Chem 91 cut. if you're cool with it of course.
> 
> OC x CD was what I was eyeing most. But then again I still need some straight up chocolate flavors.. and that Lucky Lime cross looks great too... lol. I'm pretty low on money atm so I'm hoping there's still some left around 4/20 for a promo or something. There are too many seeds I want & I have too little money right now haha


Have at it, they are your seeds. 



Boosky said:


> Would that be Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel or did Useful reverse the Chem 91 also?


Yes, Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel. I never reversed the Chem 91.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> First 2 pics, Useful C.D. best of 2 popped -- pretty fine deal if you ask me, still have 8 beans
> 
> And Bodhi BBHP, its my 2nd and current keeper out of a half pack, from 5-6 years ago
> 
> ...


Glad ya like the Chocolate Diesel fems. I have a nice BBHP lady selected and gifted to me by my friend Respect Genetics.


----------



## Beng01 (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Glad ya like the Chocolate Diesel fems. I have a nice BBHP lady selected and gifted to me by my friend Respect Genetics.


Out of curiosity is it the same respect genetics that JBC is giving out as freebies?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> Out of curiosity is it the same respect genetics that JBC is giving out as freebies?


That would be correct.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Week 8 day 1


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Blueberry and oranges


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

WOW !!! I must take the time to thank all of you for your posts here in the thread, the beautiful pictures, the kindness shown to each other,myself included, and the amazing support. People offering up precious garden space to test for me, I never thought in a million years that I would have a thread on the internet where folks would support me by actually purchasing seeds that I made. CRAZY !!! This thread would not be here alive and kicking without all of you. I also see that "spread the love" has spread like wildfire !!! That right there puts a big smile on my face for sure. There is so much more that I want to say, but you all already have an idea about where i'm coming from. I will humbly just say THANK YOU .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you, bud.
Double dipped strawberries 8 weeks. Her smell is a sweet fruit marker.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> WOW !!! I must take the time to thank all of you for your posts here in the thread, the beautiful pictures, the kindness shown to each other,myself included, and the amazing support. People offering up precious garden space to test for me, I never thought in a million years that I would have a thread on the internet where folks would support me by actually purchasing seeds that I made. CRAZY !!! This thread would not be here alive and kicking without all of you. I also see that "spread the love" has spread like wildfire !!! That right there puts a big smile on my face for sure. There is so much more that I want to say, but you all already have an idea about where i'm coming from. I will humbly just say THANK YOU .


STFU and make more seeds, lol!

I don't know if I speak for any others, but, it's so rare in the breeders to find one that's just like us, only breeding great pot seeds, lol!

Did I mention you grow great seeds?

Thanks, brotherman!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

Next preservation line, Chocolate Trip f5 ??? Not gonna dedicate the space if there is no interest.


----------



## Beng01 (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next preservation line, Chocolate Trip f5 ??? Not gonna dedicate the space if there is no interest.


Id be all over it


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 29, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> STFU and make more seeds, lol!


You got it ole timer.............hahahahahaha!! I loved your post by the way. I will get to work.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next preservation line, Chocolate Trip f5 ??? Not gonna dedicate the space if there is no interest.


count me in...


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next preservation line, Chocolate Trip f5 ??? Not gonna dedicate the space if there is no interest.


Take my 60 please lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next preservation line, Chocolate Trip f5 ??? Not gonna dedicate the space if there is no interest.


Im in for about 5 packs


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Grape og has really grown in the last week


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next preservation line, Chocolate Trip f5 ??? Not gonna dedicate the space if there is no interest.


Well now seems like a good time to ask how chocolate is the taste on Chocolate Trip? Definitely need a super chocolatey strain in the stable


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Next preservation line, Chocolate Trip f5 ??? Not gonna dedicate the space if there is no interest.


I just got two packs of the new Chocolate Diesel F3 and I would be all over Chocolate Trip F5’s. I vote yea!


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 29, 2020)

6 days difference


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 29, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4492546View attachment 4492545View attachment 44925466 days difference


Wtf that's insane


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 29, 2020)

Blackened oranges day 50, smells like super clean citrus soap. Beautiful plant , I will definitely be lowering the ppm next run


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 29, 2020)

Here is the solo BOO I put down next to the cherry tomatoes. Man I swear I never thought I would smell oranges again. This so far is the most orange I have smelt since an agent orange clone many years ago. I can't even imagine how this is going to fill out in size and smell. It also has a really light skunky thing going on in the back ground. Bad ass!


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey useful what’s your thoughts on these and can u give me any info on them


----------



## j_grown (Feb 29, 2020)

My first grow has been useful seeds blueberries and oranges. Got both ends of the spectrum in phenotypes. Day 37 flower using coco for cannabis schedule.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 1, 2020)

@reallybigjesusfreak your description of the OC/CD was so detailed I had to break out my stash. I love it, and I wish I had your tastebuds. That strain was my first Useful run and it really got me into his seeds. The Orange smell on a couple plants was super pronounced, but still nothing like the BOO. Large, dense buds on branches that often need support. Beautiful buds I think. I'm running DDS, BBnBOO and BOO right now, and I'm excited to run the 91SKVA, Chocolate Skunk, and Jungle Chocolate next. The Blackened Oranges and the Blue Dream x CD were aaesome. I'm running the Blue Dream again soon. Huge plant = huge buds. My DDS looks like it'll have some biguns too.


----------



## Beng01 (Mar 1, 2020)

You should probably just send them to me



Michigan man said:


> Hey useful what’s your thoughts on these and can u give me any info on them View attachment 4492666


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 1, 2020)

Day 8 since flip

Bag of oranges


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 1, 2020)

j_grown said:


> My first grow has been useful seeds blueberries and oranges. Got both ends of the spectrum in phenotypes. Day 37 flower using coco for cannabis schedule.View attachment 4492672View attachment 4492673


Really nice plants , congrats on your first grow , they look fantastic


----------



## Weedbaser (Mar 1, 2020)

A couple of Blueberry and Oranges. 1 leaning Hash Plant and the other looking more BB.


----------



## j_grown (Mar 1, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Really nice plants , congrats on your first grow , they look fantastic


Thanks! I'm getting pretty anxious to have this first run done and get on to the next to try some different things. I never repotted these out of 2 gallons, and I didn't have any automatic feeding set up for this run. I was doing good on not getting nutrient burn until right before flip.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 1, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> Hey useful what’s your thoughts on these and can u g


I was hoping for those freebies on my last JBC purchase. Not sure if you saw this but here is a link if you haven’t.




__





JBC Freebies by Respect Genetics | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## Boosky (Mar 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> WOW !!! I must take the time to thank all of you for your posts here in the thread, the beautiful pictures, the kindness shown to each other,myself included, and the amazing support. People offering up precious garden space to test for me, I never thought in a million years that I would have a thread on the internet where folks would support me by actually purchasing seeds that I made. CRAZY !!! This thread would not be here alive and kicking without all of you. I also see that "spread the love" has spread like wildfire !!! That right there puts a big smile on my face for sure. There is so much more that I want to say, but you all already have an idea about where i'm coming from. I will humbly just say THANK YOU .


The way you have treated me since I first contacted you about fem seeds is the reason that you will always have a spot in my garden. Topped the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel today and planted two each of Sunny Diesel and Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 1, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> A couple of Blueberry and Oranges. 1 leaning Hash Plant and the other looking more BB.View attachment 4493033View attachment 4493034View attachment 4493035View attachment 4493036


Nice work, bud!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 1, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Well now seems like a good time to ask how chocolate is the taste on Chocolate Trip? Definitely need a super chocolatey strain in the stable


There are some phenos that are chocolaty, some more than others. But it is also mixed with other flavors.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 1, 2020)

Roll call...lol. Gonna do the weekly giveaway between now and 7pm EST. It's regs this week, and it is a nice one. And from now on I will give you all a heads up as to when I will do the giveaway, kinda like I just did. That way you can plan.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Roll call...lol. Gonna do the weekly giveaway between now and 7pm EST. It's regs this week, and it is a nice one. And from now on I will give you all a heads up as to when I will do the giveaway, kinda like I just did. That way you can plan.


Thanks, now I have to tell the wife and kids i can’t do anything but refresh my phone for a hour!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 1, 2020)

Here we go !!! I just LOVE doing this. First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously, let me spread the love to someone that has not won. The Blood Orange used in this cross, is the EXACT same cut that I made the Bag of Oranges with. The Tranquil Elephantizer cut is the EXACT same cut I use to make the Tranquil Chocolate fems. Told ya it was gonna be a good giveaway.  

Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. By the way, they are full packs of 10. Good luck !!!!


----------



## georgekush405 (Mar 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! I just LOVE doing this. First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously, let me spread the love to someone that has not won. The Blood Orange used in this cross, is the EXACT same cut that I made the Bag of Oranges with. The Tranquil Elephantizer cut is the EXACT same cut I use to make the Tranquil Chocolate fems. Told ya it was gonna be a good giveaway.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. By the way, they are full packs of 10. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4493327


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! I just LOVE doing this. First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously, let me spread the love to someone that has not won. The Blood Orange used in this cross, is the EXACT same cut that I made the Bag of Oranges with. The Tranquil Elephantizer cut is the EXACT same cut I use to make the Tranquil Chocolate fems. Told ya it was gonna be a good giveaway.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. By the way, they are full packs of 10. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4493327


Me


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! I just LOVE doing this. First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously, let me spread the love to someone that has not won. The Blood Orange used in this cross, is the EXACT same cut that I made the Bag of Oranges with. The Tranquil Elephantizer cut is the EXACT same cut I use to make the Tranquil Chocolate fems. Told ya it was gonna be a good giveaway.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. By the way, they are full packs of 10. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4493327


edit: goddamn my fingers slipped


----------



## Boosky (Mar 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! I just LOVE doing this. First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously, let me spread the love to someone that has not won. The Blood Orange used in this cross, is the EXACT same cut that I made the Bag of Oranges with. The Tranquil Elephantizer cut is the EXACT same cut I use to make the Tranquil Chocolate fems. Told ya it was gonna be a good giveaway.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. By the way, they are full packs of 10. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4493327


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! I just LOVE doing this. First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously, let me spread the love to someone that has not won. The Blood Orange used in this cross, is the EXACT same cut that I made the Bag of Oranges with. The Tranquil Elephantizer cut is the EXACT same cut I use to make the Tranquil Chocolate fems. Told ya it was gonna be a good giveaway.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. By the way, they are full packs of 10. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4493327


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 1, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Me


Damn u refresh lol


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeez you guys are way too fast lol


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 1, 2020)

Tell me about it lol


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 1, 2020)

This boost mobile way to slow..haha ,

Congrats winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 1, 2020)

We have a winner !!!! @georgekush405 please PM me and we will get the ball rolling. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 1, 2020)

Boosky said:


> This is how you treat me after I traded you? Lol. Good catch brother!


Lucky for the rest of you all I’m bowing out of future giveaways. The way my hands started, and still are, shaking along with my heart beat is not healthy lol. damn near had a panic attack. Now I need to roll a fatty to calm down


----------



## georgekush405 (Mar 1, 2020)

Lol - man. Literally I sat there for the past hour tapping F5 over and over. I went into convulsions from hitting refresh so much around 5:23, ambulance came out, I came back to and won the damn thing! JK LOL

BIG Thank You Useful!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 1, 2020)

georgekush405 said:


> Lol - man. Literally I sat there for the past hour tapping F5 over and over. I went into convulsions from hitting refresh so much around 5:23, ambulance came out, I came back to and won the damn thing! JK LOL
> 
> BIG Thank You Useful!


That's funny bro!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 1, 2020)

georgekush405 said:


> Lol - man. Literally I sat there for the past hour tapping F5 over and over. I went into convulsions from hitting refresh so much around 5:23, ambulance came out, I came back to and won the damn thing! JK LOL
> 
> BIG Thank You Useful!


You are welcome, I hope you find something special in them packs, pretty sure you will.


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just posting an update. At day 54 and she is doing well really chunking up hoping she starts to finish up here soon.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2020)

let the flush begin


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2020)

Blueberry and oranges #1


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2020)

Bb n o #2


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2020)

Blueberry


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2020)

79 ctb


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2020)

Cct


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2020)

Bb n o #3


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 2, 2020)

Grape OG x Chocolate diesel testers

8 in water soaking.



Sorry it took a bit, been a hectic Past couple week


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 2, 2020)

I have been growing your Bag of Oranges the last few months. Well done dude. At least I hope. Orange smell is really incredible in one plant. I am one of those people that has been searching for a great Orange plant. Here are a couple of pictures of one of them. It is one of the colored version from what I have gathered.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 2, 2020)

Quick update on Blueberries and Chocolate, almost there. I took a tester bud and all I have to say make sure you have a good amount of amber trichs. the tester had none and it rattled my jaws!


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn, I’m so behind here. Anyway, here’s pics at day 24 from seeds wet. Looks like a topping is in order, maybe tomorrow. Had some technical difficulties in the 4x4 regarding my “WiFi ‘smart’ power strip despite all the programmed schedules being setup correctly. I’ve found one of the tent lights on after lights out, Emerson boards that were running all day as opposed to the 10-15 minute programmed time.... all in all, I donno wtf is going on and I may have to switch back to my mechanicals :/

2x4 7gallons at 24 days from seed:


The 4x4 and Grape OG testers:


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 2, 2020)

Well guys I made the plunge today first order. Blackjack × Chocolate Diesel. Went through GLG. Something about that combination and Useful being a chill dude gave me the feeling to go for it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 2, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Well guys I made the plunge today first order. Blackjack × Chocolate Diesel. Went through GLG. Something about that combination and Useful being a chill dude gave me the feeling to go for it.


SWEET !!! Thanks a bunch for the support. You actually grabbed a pack that will never be made again. Sadly I lost the Black Jack mom with the tree incident.


----------



## Grizzle828 (Mar 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET !!! Thanks a bunch for the support. You actually grabbed a pack that will never be made again. Sadly I lost the Black Jack mom with the tree incident.


I'm waiting on my seeds to ship from glg. I cant wait to pop a few of the black jack x CD I ordered.


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 2, 2020)

my veg tent 2x dds and zkittlez the middle is larger and taller for same age. the flower tent is fisheye og the small one is manifolded and 10 days younger about to defoliate.


----------



## DET—PDX (Mar 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Would that be Chem 91 x Chocolate Diesel or did Useful reverse the Chem 91 also?


it was choc x chem 91. Cannot speak to the possibility of a reversal.


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 2, 2020)

Just a few more on day 24 from seed:


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The thing with the random number generator is it adds more work to Useful.
> 
> Even if he makes it a different format, there can still only be one. Highlander!
> 
> I say just log into the Useful thread more often!


Agreed. Dude is generous as fuck.Leave the contest be.Enjoy the genetics,the love being spread and the Useful Fam.


----------



## DET—PDX (Mar 2, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> Just a few more on day 24 from seed:
> 
> View attachment 4494458View attachment 4494459View attachment 4494460View attachment 4494461


my clones have been trusted for years, dispo TEST @27% THC. My plants are tough to beat...real toughh, HIGH THC requires . You don’t understand what its like to lose your best friend due to Michigan gang wars. How dare you begin to judge myself. This is no joke. This is from the tolerance & demand of the product to carry his legacy. Michael Jackson donated mmmp’s contribution $1000? Now you’ ve decided paying for college is more detrimental than LOOKING AFTER as parents 10,000 of college. Your kid‘s lied to you. Yes, lied to you. Straight up lies.


----------



## DET—PDX (Mar 2, 2020)

Think I caught still_from‘em: @alaskan thunder fuclk=(pls text 248-622-6837)
on the real, I get up whenI‘m Down forreal, I get down:,248-622-6837
Best indoor plants off vents: greenhouse=next level


----------



## DET—PDX (Mar 2, 2020)

Since that time,I got ATF from 2008, I’m good


----------



## Thunderlungs711 (Mar 3, 2020)

A friend of mine bought several packs of Useful's beans, I think off JBC, sometime around May or June last year. He grew out a pack of Bag of Oranges and a pack of Chocolate Diesel (fems). I'll try to get some photos of the ladies he ended up with, as he just harvested recently. I was watching the grow pretty closely the whole way and now I'm convinced I'd like to try some Useful strains myself. So, I picked up a pack of Appalachian Oranges (fem), Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel (fems), and Chocolate Diesel F3 (regs). I'll be keeping the forum updated. Hopefully the seeds arrive Friday or Saturday and I can germinate one to include in my current veg lineup. Was happy to find all the information regarding Useful and their strains on this forum!! Cheers!!


----------



## j_grown (Mar 3, 2020)

I got mine from JBC also, they were fast!


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 3, 2020)

Day 10 flower Bag of oranges

cruising along. Aero gals are beefy. Scrog is over growing the space. It’s been fun lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 3, 2020)

DET—PDX said:


> my clones have been trusted for years, dispo TEST @27% THC. My plants are tough to beat...real toughh, HIGH THC requires . You don’t understand what its like to lose your best friend due to Michigan gang wars. How dare you begin to judge myself. This is no joke. This is from the tolerance & demand of the product to carry his legacy. Michael Jackson donated mmmp’s contribution $1000? Now you’ ve decided paying for college is more detrimental than LOOKING AFTER as parents 10,000 of college. Your kid‘s lied to you. Yes, lied to you. Straight up lies.





DET—PDX said:


> Think I caught still_from‘em: @alaskan thunder fuclk=(pls text 248-622-6837)
> on the real, I get up whenI‘m Down forreal, I get down:,248-622-6837
> Best indoor plants off vents: greenhouse=next level





DET—PDX said:


> Since that time,I got ATF from 2008, I’m good


You get hacked or somethiing? Ya started rambling on about stuff that doesn't follow the thread convo...


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 3, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> You get hacked or somethiing? Ya started rambling on about stuff that doesn't follow the thread convo...


fk im glad someone else asked, i was wondering the same thing, wasnt sure wtf was going on lol


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 3, 2020)

DET—PDX said:


> my clones have been trusted for years, dispo TEST @27% THC. My plants are tough to beat...real toughh, HIGH THC requires . You don’t understand what its like to lose your best friend due to Michigan gang wars. How dare you begin to judge myself. This is no joke. This is from the tolerance & demand of the product to carry his legacy. Michael Jackson donated mmmp’s contribution $1000? Now you’ ve decided paying for college is more detrimental than LOOKING AFTER as parents 10,000 of college. Your kid‘s lied to you. Yes, lied to you. Straight up lies.


??????


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2020)

Some fresh cuts recently added to the stable. Sundae Driver, Mac 1, SFV OG, I also have a GMO cut that I got a few five weeks ago, gonna hit her with Orange Cookies. Also moved WIFI #43 AND Skywalker OG into flower to be pollinated by Chocolate Diesel reversed. Bunch of stuff goin on my friends......stay tuned.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some fresh cuts recently added to the stable. Sundae Driver, Mac 1, SFV OG, I also have a GMO cut that I got a few five weeks ago, gonna hit her with Orange Cookies. Also moved WIFI #43 AND Skywalker OG into flower to be pollinated by Chocolate Diesel reversed. Bunch of stuff goin on my friends......stay tuned.


omfg. Sundae driver been on my short list for a minute. 

Heisen was selling some crosses a while back, i never bothered tho. Ill buy whatever you create with that strain lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> omfg. Sundae driver been on my short list for a minute.
> 
> Heisen was selling some crosses a while back, i never bothered tho. Ill buy whatever you create with that strain lol.


Heck yeah, I was thinkin a Chocolate Sundae, Sundae Driver x Chocolate Diesel fem. OR even a Chocolate Covered Strawberry Sundae, Sundae Driver x Chocolate Covered Strawberries fem.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Heck yeah, I was thinkin a Chocolate Sundae, Sundae Driver x Chocolate Diesel fem. OR even a Chocolate Covered Strawberry Sundae, Sundae Driver x Chocolate Covered Strawberries fem.


Oh i love the sound of the Sundae driver x Choc D

I think the SD crossed with any of your fems will be a winner bud


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some fresh cuts recently added to the stable. Sundae Driver, Mac 1, SFV OG, I also have a GMO cut that I got a few five weeks ago, gonna hit her with Orange Cookies. Also moved WIFI #43 AND Skywalker OG into flower to be pollinated by Chocolate Diesel reversed. Bunch of stuff goin on my friends......stay tuned.


I'm in for Skywalker OG, WIFI #43, SFV OG, MAC 1 and Sundae Driver. Keep 'em coming, need to even out my genetic library, I have way too much Bodhi! Lol. Don't know if you can have too much of a good thing, right?


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

DET—PDX said:


> it was choc x chem 91. Cannot speak to the possibility of a reversal.


Had to be reversed, Chem 91 is a female. Unless you are putting the male first instead of the female? Plus I thought you were referring to a Useful strain, this is the Useful forum.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I'm in for Skywalker OG, WIFI #43, SFV OG, MAC 1 and Sundae Driver. Keep 'em coming, need to even out my genetic library, I have way too much Bodhi! Lol. Don't know if you can have too much of a good thing, right?


NICE !!! Just so everyone knows, i'm workin on batches of the favorites, by request.

Bag of Oranges s1
Chocolate Diesel s1
Blueberries n Chocolate fem
Blueberries n Oranges fem
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fem
GG #4 x Chocolate Diesel fem
Gelato # 45 x Chocolate Diesel
Double Dipped Strawberries fem
Appalachian Oranges fem
Chocolate Skunk fem


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 3, 2020)

WiFi x CD would be amazing


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 3, 2020)

Blackened oranges and SFV OG would compliment each other very well

Blackened oranges day 52


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

DET—PDX said:


> my clones have been trusted for years, dispo TEST @27% THC. My plants are tough to beat...real toughh, HIGH THC requires . You don’t understand what its like to lose your best friend due to Michigan gang wars. How dare you begin to judge myself. This is no joke. This is from the tolerance & demand of the product to carry his legacy. Michael Jackson donated mmmp’s contribution $1000? Now you’ ve decided paying for college is more detrimental than LOOKING AFTER as parents 10,000 of college. Your kid‘s lied to you. Yes, lied to you. Straight up lies.


WTF? I'm sorry but I have no idea what you're talking about? Are you in the right forum? This forum is one of peace and tranquility. I just left the Greenpoint forum a while back because of talk like this, I'm begging you to not bring that here, please.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> WiFi x CD would be amazing


I agree, that's why she has been put into flower. She will get the Chocolate Diesel love treatment. LOL


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> WTF? I'm sorry but I have no idea what you're talking about? Are you in the right forum? This forum is one of peace and tranquility. I just left the Greenpoint forum a while back because of talk like this, I'm begging you to not bring that here, please.


It's OK, I think he thought was posting in another thread, I reckon it happens. He seemed like a nice fella in previous posts here. Let's give him a chance to explain. Thank you @Boosky for the support.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Some fresh cuts recently added to the stable. Sundae Driver, Mac 1, SFV OG, I also have a GMO cut that I got a few five weeks ago, gonna hit her with Orange Cookies. Also moved WIFI #43 AND Skywalker OG into flower to be pollinated by Chocolate Diesel reversed. Bunch of stuff goin on my friends......stay tuned.


Ok, you got me with the Sunday Driver and Skywalker x Choco Diesel!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It's OK, I think he thought was posting in another thread, I reckon it happens. He seemed like a nice fella in previous posts here. Let's give him a chance to explain. Thank you @Boosky for the support.


You got it brotha! Was just really confused as to what was going on? Seemed kinda weird, that's all.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE !!! Just so everyone knows, i'm workin on batches of the favorites, by request.
> 
> Bag of Oranges s1
> Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


Yes, I will be in for a few of those as well!!!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> That jungle spice x chocolate diesel sounds like good indica cross , may have to grab a pack of that .. anyone running that one ?


Have not ran that one but did run the Jungle Spice and it was thick, leathery and super greasy! Half a Mason jar was a zip!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE !!! Just so everyone knows, i'm workin on batches of the favorites, by request.
> 
> Bag of Oranges s1
> Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


Not breaking balls just planning my 420 money ahead (it’s right around the corner) this list gonna be ready by then or this planned for later on this year ?

For someone who is never buying packs again I keep adding 200$ here 300$ there to my budget of must haves and that list just added another knot .( #’s 2,3,5,6,7&10)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Ok, you got me with the Sunday Driver and Skywalker x Choco Diesel!


Nice!! I'm trying my best to kick it up a notch on the fem offerings. I will still do preservation work with regs, some crosses as well. But i'm gonna focus on some killer fem gear.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yes, I will be in for a few of those as well!!!


Me too , hangin with the useful gang


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Not breaking balls just planning my 420 money ahead (it’s right around the corner) this list gonna be ready by then or this planned for later on this year ?
> 
> For someone who is never buying packs again I keep adding 200$ here 300$ there to my budget of must haves and that list just added another knot .( #’s 2,3,5,6,7&10)


I just may have some fresh fem stock available for 420. I had plans to have a bunch of things available for 420. BUT, a huge maple tree had a different plan for me. So here I am, moving along, doin my best to overcome the set backs.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I just may have some fresh fem stock available for 420. I had plans to have a bunch of things available for 420. BUT, a huge maple tree had a different plan for me. So here I am, moving along, doin my best to overcome the set backs.



Sometimes a setback is just an opportunity to move forward in another direction.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 3, 2020)

Hope everyone in the Useful family is doing well! Beauties from all of you. You have some nice plans there Useful and you know I’ll be snatching some up. Would be crazy to see some sundae driver x chocolate covered strawberry fems. I don’t have anything at all going at the moment but will shortly (Useful beans as always of course). I have been struck with the flu and strep and been down for a good two weeks and still recovering. I’ll let you all know how that Blackjack x Banana OG is soon! Just tryin to get my health back before I try, can’t breathe as it is hardly.

edit: by the way this is what I’ll be choosing from next run. Any suggestions?


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Hope everyone in the Useful family is doing well! Beauties from all of you. You have some nice plans there Useful and you know I’ll be snatching some up. Would be crazy to see some sundae driver x chocolate covered strawberry fems. I don’t have anything at all going at the moment but will shortly (Useful beans as always of course). I have been struck with the flu and strep and been down for a good two weeks and still recovering. I’ll let you all know how that Blackjack x Banana OG is soon! Just tryin to get my health back before I try, can’t breathe as it is hardly.


You better be taking it easy! I know you don’t like it when I tell you what to do, but I love you, and I want you back to your best self. Didn't know what to say, so I looked up "what to say to someone that is sick" thought we could all get a laugh since I don't really know @pthobson. Seriously though "get well friend!" I vote Chocolate Sunset.


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE !!! Just so everyone knows, i'm workin on batches of the favorites, by request.
> 
> Bag of Oranges s1
> Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


what is the most pine / orange cross you have ? I have Appalachian Orange seedlings growing now , if my stoned ass recollection is correct that’s crossed with Bag of Skunks & Bag of Oranges ? I like smoke that tickles my nose on exhale to the point of sneezing & turns me into a couch zombie lol.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> what is the most pine / orange cross you have ? I have Appalachian Orange seedlings growing now , if my stoned ass recollection is correct that’s crossed with Bag of Skunks & Bag of Oranges ? I like smoke that tickles my nose on exhale to the point of sneezing & turns me into a couch zombie lol.


I think that would be Appalachian Super Skunk x Bag of Oranges


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 3, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Sometimes a setback is just an opportunity to move forward in another direction.


Setback:
A setup, for a comeback.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 3, 2020)

Does anybody know the breeding strategy used for the Chocolate Diesel f3s? Were they selected toward narrowing in on a particular pheno or was the intention to keep a wide variation?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> You better be taking it easy! I know you don’t like it when I tell you what to do, but I love you, and I want you back to your best self. Didn't know what to say, so I looked up "what to say to someone that is sick" thought we could all get a laugh since I don't really know @pthobson. Seriously though "get well friend!" I vote Chocolate Sunset.


Funny you said chocolate sunset .. I zoomed in and read all of them and was thinking the same one .. chocolate sunset


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Funny you said chocolate sunset .. I zoomed in and read all of them and was thinking the same one .. chocolate sunset


Great minds think alike!


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 3, 2020)

White lotus x white biker


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2020)

The White is some seriously potent meds, at least the one that my caregiver used to grow for me. Knockout power. That and his Mendo Purps! If you're out there, I miss you bro! White Lotus x White Biker should be potent I would think.


----------



## Aby55 (Mar 4, 2020)

Germing some sunny diesel. I can't wait to see the end results in a few months or so.
I already ran a pack of dds and loved it.
I got a plant reveging that could be a dds but there's a chance its Indiana bubble gum


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2020)

@Useful Seeds I'd love to hear how your Sundae Driver flowers out for you. Mine has some amazing terps, but putting out some little poo poo baby tiny nugs. 

Also I've been reminiscing on my jars of Appalachian Pine. I think i found more pine flavor in there than in straight up Xmas tree bud, and had a WAY better structure and veg cycle. I still have half a pack left, anybody else really like that strain too?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2020)

just realizing now too the only Useful gear I got going at the moment is Orange Wedge (OCxCD X BOO) but she's about to have some sexual intercourse with this chocolate diesel pollen. 

Oh, yeah we got like 3 Boolena's (Helena x BOO) that are flowering out now and also part of the fem chuck program (making fems with Wedding Cake, Grandpas Breath, and Chocolate Fire Cookies) ((Oh yeah chocolate fire cookies too lol, but not for flower just for seeds) and a few nights ago I chopped down the Strawberry Diesel x C99 that I hit with some chocolate diesel pollen, got some DDcindy, for a dose of that DOUBLE Diesel! 

Thats all, have a good day folks. Boutta get my Ancient OG on!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> just realizing now too the only Useful gear I got going at the moment is Orange Wedge (OCxCD X BOO) but she's about to have some sexual intercourse with this chocolate diesel pollen.
> 
> Oh, yeah we got like 3 Boolena's (Helena x BOO) that are flowering out now and also part of the fem chuck program (making fems with Wedding Cake, Grandpas Breath, and Chocolate Fire Cookies) ((Oh yeah chocolate fire cookies too lol, but not for flower just for seeds) and a few nights ago I chopped down the Strawberry Diesel x C99 that I hit with some chocolate diesel pollen, got some DDcindy, for a dose of that DOUBLE Diesel!
> 
> Thats all, have a good day folks. Boutta get my Ancient OG on!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> @Useful Seeds I'd love to hear how your Sundae Driver flowers out for you. Mine has some amazing terps, but putting out some little poo poo baby tiny nugs.
> 
> Also I've been reminiscing on my jars of Appalachian Pine. I think i found more pine flavor in there than in straight up Xmas tree bud, and had a WAY better structure and veg cycle. I still have half a pack left, anybody else really like that strain too?


RBJF,where'd you get your cut from? I have a MamaFunk Sunday Driver cut,she's barely 3ish weeks into flower.Im hoping I don't have tiny nug pheno/cut.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice!! I'm trying my best to kick it up a notch on the fem offerings. I will still do preservation work with regs, some crosses as well. But i'm gonna focus on some killer fem gear.


Sweet! Fem gear is what I need! Got plenty of regs, but I will probably break down and buy some of your regs as well. You have some different males. What can I say, I’ve got a problem.


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 4, 2020)

Boosky said:


> You have some different males.


Yeah, c'mon Useful, make us some feminized regs already, we really want feminized males.

Disclaimer: Not intended to mislead inexperienced cultivators, or be taken as a serious inquiry.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> RBJF,where'd you get your cut from? I have a MamaFunk Sunday Driver cut,she's barely 3ish weeks into flower.Im hoping I don't have tiny nug pheno/cut.


mamafunk. Could just be me though. Everything seems to be a little on the smaller side this go around. Watch out, she'll larf up on you if you dont keep the bottoms clean.


----------



## Key7 (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 10 of my first grow. Blueberries n oranges.


----------



## georgekush405 (Mar 4, 2020)

This guy @Useful Seeds - not only did he come through with these badass genetics, quickly - like Amazon Prime quick - but with a pack of what tasted like 19 year old pack of Juicy Fruit. Lol. I promptly ate the whole pack as soon as I took this pic. F'ing love juicy fruit for like 30 seconds per stick.

Will be popping these in about a month or so, and will chronicle my adventures here. 

God bless you sir. Thank you.


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 4, 2020)

Jeezus I can’t keep up here! Stupid work :/

Anyway, here’s an update from day 27 since seeds wet:

Girls in the main tent were popping off, so I decided I was gonna attempt to mainline them all this go around. Here’s some before and *painful* after pics.

Before:




After:


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody know the breeding strategy used for the Chocolate Diesel f3s? Were they selected toward narrowing in on a particular pheno or was the intention to keep a wide variation?


Wide variation of choices for ya to choose from.


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 4, 2020)

Key7 said:


> Day 10 of my first grow. View attachment 4495926Blueberries n oranges.


All blueberries n Oranges? Good parents! Nice strain to choose for your first grow - I don’t think you’ll be disappointed!


----------



## pthobson (Mar 4, 2020)

Boosky said:


> You better be taking it easy! I know you don’t like it when I tell you what to do, but I love you, and I want you back to your best self. Didn't know what to say, so I looked up "what to say to someone that is sick" thought we could all get a laugh since I don't really know @pthobson. Seriously though "get well friend!" I vote Chocolate Sunset.


It’s all about the love! We need more of it in the world today and I feel like this thread is the most loving on RIU. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 4, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> White lotus x white biker


I second that emotion !!!! We got our thread back.........took some unexpected leg work. But here we are back together !!! Also have added some cuts to the possibilities.....SFV OG, Motor Breath 15, Dogwalker OG, Josh D Original. Also got replacement snips from @shorelineOG of the Shoreline bx 2. We are gonna kick it up a notch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mamafunk. Could just be me though. Everything seems to be a little on the smaller side this go around. Watch out, she'll larf up on you if you dont keep the bottoms clean.


Thank you for the tip. Much appreciated.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 4, 2020)

Also @JBCSeeds is doin a SWEET giveaway on his thread !!! All ya gotta do is suggest a breeder that you would like for him to offer, and you have the chance to win a serious prize package.. Head over and check it out.......


----------



## Rolloff (Mar 4, 2020)

@Useful Seeds I see one of prizes is boo. Does that mean he restocked the boo and will be selling soon too?


----------



## Key7 (Mar 4, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> All blueberries n Oranges? Good parents! Nice strain to choose for your first grow - I don’t think you’ll be disappointed!


Yes all blueberries n oranges. Have you grown it before? Can you tell me a little about it?


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 4, 2020)

Key7 said:


> Yes all blueberries n oranges. Have you grown it before? Can you tell me a little about it?


I haven’t grown it myself, no, but I have grown Blueberries n Chocolate (one of the same parents), and I’ve also been hanging around here long enough to see the other parent (Bag of Oranges) get a lot of praise and I know loads of people love BOO. Blueberry Hashplant lent a lot of fantastic genetics to my BBnC grow, and will put you on your ass. BOO is a community favorite. Cross them together? I’m certain it’ll be good.


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 4, 2020)

Here’s a before and after in the 2x4 (DDS and ‘91 Oranges) from this evening:

Before:



After:


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 4, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> @Useful Seeds I see one of prizes is boo. Does that mean he restocked the boo and will be selling soon too?


Actually no. He keeps packs set aside that he thinks are special to do giveaways ect. I am honored actually that he included BOO in this giveaway.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 4, 2020)

Decided. Next will be White Lotus x White Biker


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Actually no. He keeps packs set aside that he thinks are special to do giveaways ect. I am honored actually that he included BOO in this giveaway.


That’s awesome. I’m totally willing to do a giveaway for the Useful fam too. Let me crack open my collection tomorrow after work and see what can be donated


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 4, 2020)

pthobson said:


> It’s all about the love! We need more of it in the world today and I feel like this thread is the most loving on RIU. Thanks for the well wishes!


That’s why out of almost 500 posts I’ve made here at RIU, 90%+ of them are in this thread. You all are the only reason I get on RIU anymore. Great group of people here, and some wonderful growers as well. Coupled with the fact that Useful is a great dude who wants to sell 10-packs of FEM seeds that are exceptionally high quality for as cheap as he does (not to mention the fact that his business got started from literally giving seeds away)? He is supporting we hobbiests unlike any other breeder I know of, so I’ll be behind the dude indefinitely.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I second that emotion !!!! We got our thread back.........took some unexpected leg work. But here we are back together !!! Also have added some cuts to the possibilities.....SFV OG, Motor Breath 15, Dogwalker OG, Josh D Original. Also got replacement snips from @shorelineOG of the Shoreline bx 2. We are gonna kick it up a notch.


I love the terps on the dog walker og . Don’t forget about the adub. I’m hyped up about that, is it really as good as they say?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 4, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> That’s awesome. I’m totally willing to do a giveaway for the Useful fam too. Let me crack open my collection tomorrow after work and see what can be donated


That's what I'm talkin about, "spread the love" is contagious!!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's what I'm talkin about, "spread the love" is contagious!!!!


I’ll sponsor the next giveaway and let you know what will be in it! I’ll throw you a PM


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 5, 2020)

damn all this giveaway talk reminds me I gotta get that BOOBA pack in the mail to ya! Had to wait for my packaging to show up, but those should be out in the mail to you to arrive early next week. Pre98' bubba x BOO. Got some flowering out now so I'll be updating as they move along. they will be in 8 packs of fem seeds, for you to give as freebies at your leisure.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 5, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Yeah, c'mon Useful, make us some feminized regs already, we really want feminized males.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not intended to mislead inexperienced cultivators, or be taken as a serious inquiry.


That’s funny, did you not see that I was referring to his regs?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't post here much........but wanted to give kudos to Useful just the same. Your BOO is just crazy shit. I think the Chocolate Pie (both almost dry) is crazy off-the-hook as well. Been growin' 30+ years now and these are some of the finest/terpi-est/purtiest plants I've grown in my days plugging away at this hobby. I walked into my garage where a selection of 8 different strains are hanging to dry and I could smell the BOO over everything else...just frickin hangin there...no touching/etc.

BOO 





Fine, fine work, Sir.


----------



## lootolsin (Mar 5, 2020)

Long story short, a good buddy with decades of growing experience lost his garden to sabotage. I wanted help so I gave him a couple packs of Useful seeds. He sent me picture of the Choc Diesel clone he flowered. I was embarrassed by the outcome.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 5, 2020)

lootolsin said:


> Long story short, a good buddy with decades of growing experience lost his garden to sabotage. I wanted help so I gave him a couple packs of Useful seeds. He sent me picture of the Choc Diesel clone he flowered. I was embarrassed by the outcome.View attachment 4496533


Have you grown any of the same with the same outcome? This is my first grow with fems so I am just curious if I need to keep a close eye on them. I know I still need to be watching for herms as the female used could still have some genetic background with herm tendencies. Thanks for any info.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Have you grown any of the same with the same outcome? This is my first grow with fems so I am just curious if I need to keep a close eye on them. I know I still need to be watching for herms as the female used could still have some genetic background with herm tendencies. Thanks for any info.


OC x CD was the first fem plants I ever grew and there were no herm problems, no nutrient or water problems. I gave them a bit too much light but that was my fault. After a good 6 month cure these smell like fermented fruit and chocolate tobacco with a really strong stone.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 5, 2020)

lootolsin said:


> Long story short, a good buddy with decades of growing experience lost his garden to sabotage. I wanted help so I gave him a couple packs of Useful seeds. He sent me picture of the Choc Diesel clone he flowered. I was embarrassed by the outcome.View attachment 4496533


Not questioning your friend but it looks like it was trying to reveg


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 5, 2020)

Forgot to get a pic or update this thread


@Useful Seeds
All 8 of the Grape OG x Choc D seeds popped and started growing tails. They have all since been placed in rapid rooters.

were on our way!!


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 5, 2020)

My choc diesel had no problems


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 5, 2020)

It 


lootolsin said:


> Long story short, a good buddy with decades of growing experience lost his garden to sabotage. I wanted help so I gave him a couple packs of Useful seeds. He sent me picture of the Choc Diesel clone he flowered. I was embarrassed by the outcome.View attachment 4496533


Appears like its reveg, like someone mentioned above. This could also be a Chocolate Thai pheno, I've heard it has spindly and airy bud structure


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 5, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> I love the terps on the dog walker og . Don’t forget about the adub. I’m hyped up about that, is it really as good as they say?


My apologies for missing the ADUB question..not hyping, I don't do that. YES, it is as good as they say it is.



Stiickygreen said:


> Don't post here much........but wanted to give kudos to Useful just the same. Your BOO is just crazy shit. I think the Chocolate Pie (both almost dry) is crazy off-the-hook as well. Been growin' 30+ years now and these are some of the finest/terpi-est/purtiest plants I've grown in my days plugging away at this hobby. I walked into my garage where a selection of 8 different strains are hanging to dry and I could smell the BOO over everything else...just frickin hangin there...no touching/etc.
> 
> BOO
> 
> ...


Beautiful !!!! Thanks for taking the time to post that one !!!!!


BigJonster said:


> It
> 
> Appears like its reveg, like someone mentioned above. This could also be a Chocolate Thai pheno, I've heard it has spindly and airy bud structure


It couldn't be the Chocolate Thai, that is not a parent in this Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for missing the ADUB question..not hyping, I don't do that. YES, it is as good as they say it is.
> 
> 
> Beautiful !!!! Thanks for taking the time to post that one !!!!!
> ...


Chocolate trip then? I'm not the brightest knife in the shed


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 5, 2020)

lootolsin said:


> Long story short, a good buddy with decades of growing experience lost his garden to sabotage. I wanted help so I gave him a couple packs of Useful seeds. He sent me picture of the Choc Diesel clone he flowered. I was embarrassed by the outcome.View attachment 4496533


I normally don't walk down this road my friend, but I have to ask ya, out of the couple of packs that you sent your friend, did he send you any positive pictures??? You know that I support my customers fully. Private message me and I will send you a refund if need be.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 5, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Chocolate trip then? I'm not the brightest knife in the shed


It actually could be a recessive trait from the Sour Diesel male. It happens, TONS of folks have enjoyed the Chocolate Diesel s1, this may be the first issue that i'm aware of. Everyone knows that Cookies, Diesel, GG#4 s1's and crosses have the ability to give you a possible issue. With that said, I trust @lootolsin , and he has been a great supporter of my brand.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 5, 2020)

Snagged a pack from GLG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I normally don't walk down this road my friend, but I have to ask ya, out of the couple of packs that you sent your friend, did he send you any positive pictures??? You know that I support my customers fully. Private message me and I will send you a refund if need be.


I honestly took that comment differently at first when I read it. I thought he meant embarrassed by his friends grow because that flower looks like grower error vs a healthy normal flower. Just my opinion from my simple observation and without pics of the whole grow etc...


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 5, 2020)

chem cookie trip


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 5, 2020)

You guys and your beautiful ass plants in late flower.... veg is so uneventful in comparison!


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 5, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> You guys and your beautiful ass plants in late flower.... veg is so uneventful in comparison!


I said the same thing until I got a separate veg tent


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 5, 2020)

That way you can always be flowering


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 6, 2020)

I say that the dude just grew the gifted seeds poorly. If there's any e!embarrassment it should be about how he screwed the pooch and now is trying to blame the seeds. Two packs? I'm so sick of people blaming someone or something for their mistakes. It's a societal problem. I don't care how experienced he is he screwed something up. Has anybody a t all had issues with Useful seeds? I haven't read about any in hundreds of pages here. I may be wrong but I doubt it. Fuck him. He needs to learn to grow and take some responsibility for his own mistakes. He probably blamed lootolsin tha t gifted the seeds to him. Whoever sabotaged his grow was probably trying to save him the embarrassment of growing crappy weed. A subtle hint from friends maybe.


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 6, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> A subtle hint from friends


Usefuls' thread is about spreading the love!!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 6, 2020)

My bad. You're 100% right. I was feeling grouchy anyway, and the post set me off. It's none of my business any way. I wish I hadn't even replied.


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 6, 2020)

It's all good. The same temptation crept in on me too!!!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 6, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> It's all good. The same temptation crept in on me too!!!


Me as well, it took me a while to try and come up with the right words to say without coming off the wrong way.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It couldn't be the Chocolate Thai, that is not a parent in this Chocolate Diesel.


I thought the chocolate trip was made from chocolate thai? Or is there no chocolate trip in there either?


----------



## Grizzle828 (Mar 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Snagged a pack from GLG


How long did it take? It's my first time ordering for glg. Longest I've ever had to wait so for. They received my money over 7 days ago. Granted the freebies are nice but I think I might try jbc next time.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes, I was able to save this Blueberries and Chocolate pheno, didn’t take a cut of this one because it started as a runt, then decided to blow the other 3 pheno’s away right at flip and is the greasiest, largest buds and dankest smelling, also shows the most Thai / Diesel expression. His Chocolate Diesel is Chocolate Trip based.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 6, 2020)

Grizzle828 said:


> How long did it take? It's my first time ordering for glg. Longest I've ever had to wait so for. They received my money over 7 days ago. Granted the freebies are nice but I think I might try jbc next time.


20 days from when they received my MO


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 6, 2020)

Grizzle828 said:


> How long did it take? It's my first time ordering for glg. Longest I've ever had to wait so for. They received my money over 7 days ago. Granted the freebies are nice but I think I might try jbc next time.


JBC my go to, used them for years and they average 3 days to your door!


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 6, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Chocolate Diesel x Fire cookies View attachment 4468770View attachment 4468771View attachment 4468772


Damn! These gorgeous buds need to be praised again. What is the flavor and effect like on these?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I thought the chocolate trip was made from chocolate thai? Or is there no chocolate trip in there either?


My apologies, that slipped my mind.I was plenty high......lol. But you are correct.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies, that slipped my mind.I was plenty high......lol. But you are correct.


"High" happens.  Thanks for clarifying... just wanted to make sure it wasn't a different version of Choc. D than what I thought.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 6, 2020)

I guess I’ll call this day 1

Grape OG x Choc D

5 of 8 sprouted throughout the night. Here they are after waking up this morning


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

@Useful Seeds
Thanks to some major generosity from DBJ at GLG, I have myself a pack of the Choc D f3s. If you get a moment, could you comment on what sorts of phenos come out of those. Any hints on spotting the best plants early on? Males too... I could see myself slinging some pollen with this strain if a male seemed promising (personal projects only). Thanks Useful... I'm really excited about these!


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Not questioning your friend but it looks like it was trying to reveg


I would definitely question his friend. Although the pic is shitty, you Can still see the cooked hairs, and the bright yellow leaf and bud tips are probably from some type of extreme shock, be it overfeed, or ph related. The only thing I can say for sure is that it‘s much easier to take a decent picture than it is to grow a perfect_ plant. _


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I honestly took that comment differently at first when I read it. I thought he meant embarrassed by his friends grow because that flower looks like grower error vs a healthy normal flower. Just my opinion from my simple observation and without pics of the whole grow etc...


Glad to,see I wasn’t the only one. I noticed things wrong with that pic, and my best advice would be for the grower to choose another hobby.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I would definitely question his friend. Although the pic is shitty, you Can still see the cooked hairs, and the bright yellow leaf and bud tips are probably from some type of extreme shock, be it overfeed, or ph related. The only thing I can say for sure is that it‘s much easier to take a decent picture than it is to grow a perfect_ plant. _
> 
> Glad to,see I wasn’t the only one. I noticed things wrong with that pic, and my best advice would be for the grower to choose another hobby.


Yep yep. Nothing against op or his buddy but I've seen enough fried crops to know one when I see it.

Sucks but when your growing environment is 90f and arid or ph/nutrient problems exist you get buds that look like that.

Definitely not strain or genetic related.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> @Useful Seeds
> Thanks to some major generosity from DBJ at GLG, I have myself a pack of the Choc D f3s. If you get a moment, could you comment on what sorts of phenos come out of those. Any hints on spotting the best plants early on? Males too... I could see myself slinging some pollen with this strain if a male seemed promising (personal projects only). Thanks Useful... I'm really excited about these!


SWEET !!!!!!! While the Chocolate Diesel is Sativa dominant, it isn't now....lol. That's the cool thing in my opinion about an open pollination preservation. You will still get sativa dominate pheno types that will range from sour to a sort of chocolaty haze taste and smell, but you will also see some wide leaf indica leaners that could very well be a representation of the Indigo Diamond cut that was used in the making of Chocolate Trip.

Long story short, grow em out and pick what you consider to be your favorite for your needs. By all means select a male and use it.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 6, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Yes, I was able to save this Blueberries and Chocolate pheno, didn’t take a cut of this one because it started as a runt, then decided to blow the other 3 pheno’s away right at flip and is the greasiest, largest buds and dankest smelling, also shows the most Thai / Diesel expression. His Chocolate Diesel is Chocolate Trip based.
> View attachment 4497420
> View attachment 4497421
> View attachment 4497423


Damn that’s a beautiful pheno!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> SWEET !!!!!!! While the Chocolate Diesel is Sativa dominant, it isn't now....lol. That's the cool thing in my opinion about an open pollination preservation. You will still get sativa dominate pheno types that will range from sour to a sort of chocolaty haze taste and smell, but you will also see some wide leaf indica leaners that could very well be a representation of the Indigo Diamond cut that was used in the making of Chocolate Trip.
> 
> Long story short, grow em out and pick what you consider to be your favorite for your needs. By all means select a male and use it.


Cool! Thanks for the info. I'm always up for mystery and adventure... pheno stability is overrated. There's gotta be some gold in that cool swirl of genes. I'm curious how the indica leaners will turn out. I imagine the sour d/ chocolate thai phenos would be pure electricity.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Damn that’s a beautiful pheno!


It sure is !!!! I'm currently making more 



Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool! Thanks for the info. I'm always up for mystery and adventure... pheno stability is overrated. There's gotta be some gold in that cool swirl of genes.


Lots of goodness in there for sure, I also put my prized Chocolate Diesel cut in there as well for good measure.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lots of goodness in there for sure, I also put my prized Chocolate Diesel cut in there as well for good measure.


Nice! Is that cut your personal selection from chocolate diesel seeds you grew?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nice! Is that cut your personal selection from chocolate diesel seeds you grew?


I can't take credit for selecting that cut. It was gifted to me by a close friend. She has proven to be stellar in every way.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I second that emotion !!!! We got our thread back.........took some unexpected leg work. But here we are back together !!! Also have added some cuts to the possibilities.....SFV OG, Motor Breath 15, Dogwalker OG, Josh D Original. Also got replacement snips from @shorelineOG of the Shoreline bx 2. We are gonna kick it up a notch.


I cant wait to see what you do with those. All extremely potent cuts!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I can't take credit for selecting that cut. It was gifted to me by a close friend. She has proven to be stellar in every way.


Pics and reports from the s1s have had me drooling. Thanks for getting those cool genes out there.... and thank your friend too!

Thanks for being available here to answer all our questions too. A straight communication link to the breeder himself is a real treat.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 6, 2020)

That Chocolate Diesel cut has proven to bless everything it crosses paths with, for real. Has proven itself to be an elite cut and I wouldn’t hesitate to run the s1 or any cross with it in a heartbeat. The possibilities of the F3 are far more generous of Useful than a lot of us may even realize and for $60. Mind blowing honestly.


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 6, 2020)

my 2 dds the right one is larger both are doing great as expected from useful both born 2-17


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

I wasn't sure I ought to post this publicly if not everybody got the same hookup as me but @Useful Seeds encouraged me to go ahead. I was one of the guys who ordered the ChocD s1s from GLG when they weren't supposed to be in the inventory. I hadn't sent in my payment yet when he emailed me about the problem, so I said no big deal just take it off my order and I'll send out less money. A few days ago, I got a surprise package from GLG.... a free pack of ChocD f3s for virtually no inconvenience. I kinda felt guilty almost. Useful just told me that DragboatJ *bought extra packs of f3s out of his own pocket* to make up for the mistake. I don't give a shit if my seeds took some extra time to arrive. GLG ( @Bad Dawg ) rocks in my book!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Pics and reports from the s1s have had me drooling. Thanks for getting those cool genes out there.... and thank your friend too!
> 
> Thanks for being available here to answer all our questions too. A straight communication link to the breeder himself is a real treat.


Happy to be here with all of you. I live in the sticks, don't hang out with folks really other than family. It makes life simple, my wife, our dogs, and our family. And I have all of you, my extended family. I learned at a young age that the more people you have around you up close and involved in your personal life, yeah....you know.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

I haven't had the pleasure of Choc Diesel yet, but Usefuls work is spreading far and wide. Just this morning I had a friend tell me they sampled some flowers grown out in Portland Me that was superb. It was Usefuls Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't had the pleasure of Choc Diesel yet, but Usefuls work is spreading far and wide. Just this morning I had a friend tell me they sampled some flowers grown out in Portland Me that was superb. It was Usefuls Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel.


That's AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## Foulal (Mar 6, 2020)

Got a big useful family going here. Grape og testers and gelato 45 x chocolate diesel


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Got a big useful family going here. Grape og testers and gelato 45 x chocolate diesel View attachment 4497747


Nice !!! I think @CoB_nUt found a nice Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel lady


----------



## Beng01 (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy to be here with all of you. I live in the sticks, don't hang out with folks really other than family. It makes life simple, my wife, our dogs, and our family. And I have all of you, my extended family. I learned at a young age that the more people you have around you up close and involved in your personal life, yeah....you know.


You know what...

I really like your style


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice !!! I think @CoB_nUt found a nice Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel lady


Indeed I did. I had 2 phenos. A Tall Choc D leaner 3+x stretch and a medium gelato leaning hybrid 1.5-2× stretch.
The Gelato hybrid was my pick of the 2 expressions.


----------



## Foulal (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice !!! I think @CoB_nUt found a nice Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel lady


Can’t wait to start flowering them I haven’t disliked a useful plant that I’ve grown. Here’s a chocolate diesel I’m trimming tonight. No flash needed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Can’t wait to start flowering them I haven’t disliked a useful plant that I’ve grown. Here’s a chocolate diesel I’m trimming tonight. No flash needed. View attachment 4497772View attachment 4497773


Holy shit! Look at those trich heads!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> You know what...
> 
> I really like your style


Thank you, I really wish I knew back in my younger years the things I know now. But we all know that life is a journey........


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Can’t wait to start flowering them I haven’t disliked a useful plant that I’ve grown. Here’s a chocolate diesel I’m trimming tonight. No flash needed. View attachment 4497772View attachment 4497773


That right there is is a great example of the Chocolate Diesel s1 !!!!  I am currently making more.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 6, 2020)

mmm i am gonna be popping some strawdiesel c99 X chocolate Diesel seeds here in a few days, I expect nothing but good things. Your chocolate diesel looks absolutely steller.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 6, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Can’t wait to start flowering them I haven’t disliked a useful plant that I’ve grown. Here’s a chocolate diesel I’m trimming tonight. No flash needed. View attachment 4497772View attachment 4497773


Mmmm I need me some of that right there


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2020)

Look at the finger hash stuck to the gloves.Nice work.That Choc D of yours is exceptional @Useful Seeds. It seems to know when to show up and show out,as well as when to chill and let whatever it hits or is crossed to shine.Then there's the combo of both.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Can’t wait to start flowering them I haven’t disliked a useful plant that I’ve grown. Here’s a chocolate diesel I’m trimming tonight. No flash needed. View attachment 4497772View attachment 4497773


be honest, you dipped that bud in sugar before you took that pic amirite? lol



amazing job man, looks primo


edit: @Useful Seeds as of last evening, just before lights out, 7/8 of the testers were above ground.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 7, 2020)

A lil double dipped strawberry for Saturday am. Her scent is fruity fuel. 60 day chop.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2020)

Bag of oranges day 14 since flip


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 7, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Bag of oranges day 14 since flip


They don't stretch much after flip do they? Here are mine, similar time frame, but getting squashed up and crowded out by bigger plants. Might have to add some supplementary lighting


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> They don't stretch much after flip do they? Here are mine, similar time frame, but getting squashed up and crowded out by bigger plants. Might have to add some supplementary lightingView attachment 4498092View attachment 4498093


Nah i dont think they have stretched too bad at all really. Although my plants prob arent a good example , as im supercropping daily, so they prob would appear much taller if i wasnt.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 7, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> You know what...
> 
> I really like your style


He's a great man!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 7, 2020)

NEVER AGAIN WILL I GIVE MY PLANTS TO PEOPLE WHO WONT TAKE CARE OF THEM... EVERY ONE OF THEM HAS DIED... UNBELIEVABLE...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't had the pleasure of Choc Diesel yet, but Usefuls work is spreading far and wide. Just this morning I had a friend tell me they sampled some flowers grown out in Portland Me that was superb. It was Usefuls Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel.


Word on the street has it that a pack of Chocolate Diesel f3s has landed somehere in Maine as well.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 7, 2020)

Here’s the other expression of Blueberries and Chocolate that I’m doing a second run with, cuttings ready and waiting to go in as soon as this one’s finished, hopefully end of next week. This pheno has the most pure Blueberry dank. Flip Jan. 1, so looks like everything is finishing at 10 weeks.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 7, 2020)

Keep your thoughts and prayers with @JBCSeeds . Someone was lost that is closely affiliated to the business.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 7, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Keep your thoughts and prayers with @JBCSeeds . Someone was lost that is closely affiliated to the business.


I saw that, Thanks for posting!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I wasn't sure I ought to post this publicly if not everybody got the same hookup as me but @Useful Seeds encouraged me to go ahead. I was one of the guys who ordered the ChocD s1s from GLG when they weren't supposed to be in the inventory. I hadn't sent in my payment yet when he emailed me about the problem, so I said no big deal just take it off my order and I'll send out less money. A few days ago, I got a surprise package from GLG.... a free pack of ChocD f3s for virtually no inconvenience. I kinda felt guilty almost. Useful just told me that DragboatJ *bought extra packs of f3s out of his own pocket* to make up for the mistake. I don't give a shit if my seeds took some extra time to arrive. GLG ( @Bad Dawg ) rocks in my book!


Same happened to me except I got Chem Cookie Trip instead of Chocolate Diesel S1's. Then got Chocolate Diesel F3 pack for free and all kinds of freebies! GLG rocks for sure!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 7, 2020)

pthobson said:


> Keep your thoughts and prayers with @JBCSeeds . Someone was lost that is closely affiliated to the business.


Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Mar 7, 2020)

Boo day 28 from first flowers. This is the frost level keeper.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 7, 2020)

cct coming on strong at the end


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 7, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> NEVER AGAIN WILL I GIVE MY PLANTS TO PEOPLE WHO WONT TAKE CARE OF THEM... EVERY ONE OF THEM HAS DIED... UNBELIEVABLE...


Damb


----------



## klyphman (Mar 8, 2020)

Never grown anything from Useful, but def interested. I only grow outdoor at the moment in the NE. Anything in the lineup that does stellar outside and doesn’t linger too long into October?

i figured this would be the place to ask...


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi @poundofyourfinest your BOO def is a good looking frosty girl. I'm right there with you on day 29 (today) with my BOO. Mines a bit bigger...buds etc....but yours looks frostier from where im sitting. I like your even canopy. I lst my plants but they grow kind of naturally. My BOO canopy however seemed to even out nicely with a lot of tops. Yours looks awesome!


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Mar 8, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Hi @poundofyourfinest your BOO def is a good looking frosty girl. I'm right there with you on day 29 (today) with my BOO. Mines a bit bigger...buds etc....but yours looks frostier from where im sitting. I like your even canopy. I lst my plants but they grow kind of naturally. My BOO canopy however seemed to even out nicely with a lot of tops. Yours looks awesome!


Mine are under pretty intense light with a lec315 in a 3x3 tent. I think that’s why mine get frosted up a lot. I think mine are slightly over watered right now so they could be happier but they all have a good frost level


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Never grown anything from Useful, but def interested. I only grow outdoor at the moment in the NE. Anything in the lineup that does stellar outside and doesn’t linger too long into October?
> 
> i figured this would be the place to ask...


I'm in Maine, Bag of Oranges did well last year, but was a early/mid October finish. No mold issues at all.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2020)

My brother from another mother(plant) gifted me this pk he won-thanks @JohnGlennsGarden appreciate it


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My brother from another mother(plant) gifted me this pk he won-thanks @JohnGlennsGarden appreciate it View attachment 4499074


Lucky Duck!! I cannot wait for those and the GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel to come back out! Wow and those are feminized.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 8, 2020)

64 days today everything is finishing fairly consistent


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My brother from another mother(plant) gifted me this pk he won-thanks @JohnGlennsGarden appreciate it View attachment 4499074


Should be heat


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2020)

Today's giveaway is going down between 6 and 7 eastern time today. This week it's feminized seeds.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Today's giveaway is going down between 6 and 7 eastern time today. This week it's feminized seeds.


Now I know when to walk the dog and bring in some firewood.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 8, 2020)

Got beat by half a second last time not sure I can live through that failure again.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Lucky Duck!! I cannot wait for those and the GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel to come back out! Wow and those are feminized.


Jus checked my bean stash-I got a couple gg4 x cd's if you need them


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm just typing to see how many people frantically hit refresh when a notification pops up.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus checked my bean stash-I got a couple gg4 x cd's if you need them





18six50 said:


> I'm just typing to see how many people frantically hit refresh when a notification pops up.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 8, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> OC x CD was the first fem plants I ever grew and there were no herm problems, no nutrient or water problems. I gave them a bit too much light but that was my fault. After a good 6 month cure these smell like fermented fruit and chocolate tobacco with a really strong stone.
> View attachment 4496630View attachment 4496631View attachment 4496633View attachment 4496634


Nice


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2020)

Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won. 

Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## Foulal (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## feva (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


----------



## feva (Mar 8, 2020)

damn you boys are quick lol congrats


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 8, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow, 7th. Im hoping there are atleast that many Kosher Tangies released or Im in trouble.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2020)

WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!!!! @Palckl899014 please PM me and we will get the ball rolling. Congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus checked my bean stash-I got a couple gg4 x cd's if you need them


Wow thanks a lot! I’ll have to decline though because i don’t “need” them. I just want them lol. I will wait for the rerelease. 

..i’ll probably regret this decision in the future.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 8, 2020)

@Useful Seeds How about some BB&C regs.


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 8, 2020)

Blackened oranges day 57ish


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> @Useful Seeds How about some BB&C regs.


I actually thought about that, BUT.......the fems are awesome, how do I know that the regs will be as good???


----------



## opusmaximus (Mar 8, 2020)

@usedo you know if GLG accepts cards or venmo? Wanna order from them but those or the way I would prefer to pay


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 9, 2020)

Just put (2x) Chem D x Banana OG Fems in the towel along with (2x) Tranquil Chocolates. I figured with the full moon tonight along with having the chance to do a little personal project on the side...I really wanted to look into more of Usefuls stuff, especially that Chem D. Ill post some pics as soon as we get the seeds to crack along with the seed packs for proof! Cant wait to see what phenos I get out of these girls!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> A lil double dipped strawberry for Saturday am. Her scent is fruity fuel. 60 day chop.View attachment 4498058


Nice job J.G.G. I miss my DDS.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My brother from another mother(plant) gifted me this pk he won-thanks @JohnGlennsGarden appreciate it View attachment 4499074


Nice Score,I had a hybrid gelato leaner that was out of sight.


InfiniteIndo said:


> Should be heat


Indeed.They are.Facts.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here we go !!! First person to quote this post is the winner. US only, Alaska and Hawaii included. If you have won previously,please let me spread the love to someone that has not won.
> 
> Seeds will be shipped tracked at absolutely no cost to the winner. Good luck !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4499374


Tranquil Chocolate is right up there with DDS as far as my favorite Useful beans that I've run thus far. Shit,I'm about thirteen or fourteen strains behind in trying out!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 9, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice job J.G.G. I miss my DDS.


Thanks, bud!
Ha! It's funny that you commented on this post. When I took her down, I don't know why, but I was thinking @CoB_nUt would be saying, "chippity chop."


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks, bud!
> Ha! It's funny that you commented on this post. When I took her down, I don't know why, but I was thinking @CoB_nUt would be saying, "chippity chop."


Haha... and you know this maaaaan! Fruity fuel in a 60 day wonder,yes Please! I know you're gonna dig her my dude.
This your first run of her? Can't recall if you're a rookie to her or not.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 9, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Haha... and you know this maaaaan! Fruity fuel in a 60 day wonder,yes Please! I know you're gonna dig her my dude.
> This your first run of her? Can't recall if you're a rookie to her or not.


Yes. First run. I don't really keep cuts anymore, so I have a feeling I'll be revisiting that pack in the near future.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 9, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yes. First run. I don't really keep cuts anymore, so I have a feeling I'll be revisiting that pack in the near future.


That was one of my Useful favorites too. Great smoke.


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 9, 2020)

This is the first time I have got a chance to post these pictures where you can see them. They are your Bag of Oranges. I am really happy with them. One has the REAL orange smell I have been looking for for a long time. They were grown with Super Silver Haze and Ghost Train Haze so they are a bit short. Hope you like them. The first is the Orange pheno.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 9, 2020)

opusmaximus said:


> @usedo you know if GLG accepts cards or venmo? Wanna order from them but those or the way I would prefer to pay


GLG is cash or money order only. I have absolutely no problem sending them cash...but because I don't trust the USPS folks, I always send using priority mail so I get tracking. Once tracking shows delivered to GLG's PO box, I breathe easier because I know I'll get my order.


----------



## opusmaximus (Mar 9, 2020)

That's my biggest issue lol, no offense to postal workers but I have no trust for them. I have recieved letters that were open and boxes that were opened. Can't blame my neighbors because I sit outside waiting for my mail and accept it by hand.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually thought about that, BUT.......the fems are awesome, how do I know that the regs will be as good???


My personal reasoning is so I could find a couple of killer males to hit my keeper s1 with and make seed for later. I don‘t know if it would be a good idea to just reverse my keeper female since it was a fem to begin with, I’m just learning the reversal tech. so I don’t know. I thinking this might be something to preserve and leave to my youngest son since he’s the only one following my footsteps. I do agree it would be hard pressed to find something as good or better than what the mix is expressing as a fem, pretty impressive. Hats off Sir!


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 9, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> My personal reasoning is so I could find a couple of killer males to hit my keeper s1 with and make seed for later. I don‘t know if it would be a good idea to just reverse my keeper female since it was a fem to begin with, I’m just learning the reversal tech. so I don’t know. I thinking this might be something to preserve and leave to my youngest son since he’s the only one following my footsteps. I do agree it would be hard pressed to find something as good or better than what the mix is expressing as a fem, pretty impressive. Hats off Sir!


Crossing a plant with itself usually won't get you as good a plant as the original. If you can't find a male to hit the S1 with, then find another S1 keeper from a new sack of seeds and cross that with your current keeper. It's ideal to go back to a male or reverse from a new "true" female, but people get away with crossing S1's to each other all the time, at least for us simple chuckers it's sometimes the best you can do. Make a habit of crossing S1's back into themselves enough though and it's asking for trouble, from my experience anyway (loss of vigor, potency, chance of balls goes up, pathogens, etc.)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 9, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> My personal reasoning is so I could find a couple of killer males to hit my keeper s1 with and make seed for later. I don‘t know if it would be a good idea to just reverse my keeper female since it was a fem to begin with, I’m just learning the reversal tech. so I don’t know. I thinking this might be something to preserve and leave to my youngest son since he’s the only one following my footsteps. I do agree it would be hard pressed to find something as good or better than what the mix is expressing as a fem, pretty impressive. Hats off Sir!


I could send you some Chocolate Diesel select reg pollen, you could hit yer favorite gal and later do a serious hunt. You would have enough seeds to last a lifetime. But ya gotta promise me that your goal is not to vend seeds at a later date............lol.


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 9, 2020)

week 3 dds getting big loving the living soil


----------



## Beng01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I could send you some Chocolate Diesel select reg pollen, you could hit yer favorite gal and later do a serious hunt. You would have enough seeds to last a lifetime. But ya gotta promise me that your goal is not to vend seeds at a later date............lol.


Respect brother!


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 9, 2020)

@Useful Seeds 
I have a Lucky Lime F2 specimen, suspected male(95.4251% sure) that's flipping me the bird!!! Well F-U-too F2  ....(that single leaf coming out of the petiole) It's got some fattish fans, looks completely different from the lone female so far, only 3 seeds into the 10(11) pack, I compassionately euthanized a single stretcher....
Is this an expected, or desirable trait in a male? Trying to justify sparing it's fragile existence.
I have other unrelated genetics that do this, was wondering if that's a trait of a specific side of the family....


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 9, 2020)

opusmaximus said:


> That's my biggest issue lol, no offense to postal workers but I have no trust for them. I have recieved letters that were open and boxes that were opened. Can't blame my neighbors because I sit outside waiting for my mail and accept it by hand.


I maybe should also mention that I always drop off at the post office. I never leave anything containing cash (or any easily flippable items) in my mailbox to let it get picked up. For one, dropping off at the post office typically subtracts a day from the total time. It also eliminates the possibility that my neighborhood mailman or neighbors are snooping/thieving.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 10, 2020)

Grape OG x Choc D testers

We ended up with 7/8 growing, the 8th germinated fine and looked good going in the rapid rooter, just never grew up after that lol

they will be grown in coco/perilte , I’ll give them 2 weeks in the cups then move them into 1g or 2g fabric pots to flower.


----------



## skippy1 (Mar 10, 2020)

So I'm use to usefuls plants having dark leaves but this one is crazy.
I was 5/5 popping black jack x CD. 
4 of them grew pretty large and the same pheno but 1. This lady was short, very stinky and DARK.
I've only been growing indoor for 3 yrs, but this is my favorite by far. 
Started with just 2 or 3 useful plants going but now my whole tent is full of useful gear.
Thank you so much!


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bag of oranges 

I gave them a cleaning up yesterday, the stretch appears to be slowing or done.

Maldonado managed to get in the room this morning before lights came back on and snap a few pics.

scrog is at max capacity


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 10, 2020)

So far the Chem D and Ancient have popped (about 2 days in the towel?) whereas the Panama Goo S1 has yet to crack... I chuckled a bit when I checked the towels today and noticed the two packs that were 60$ cracked and are showing a rootcap where the 125$ pack (a gift) hasnt even cracked... And being that I just grabbed a handful of my useful collection to find these two packs for pics for proof, I figured I would show everyone what I grabbed, and part of it and ask for what I should grow out next for my pheno hunts! 


Out of these 7, what would you all like to see grown? Any input @Useful Seeds? 

- BDGrows


----------



## feva (Mar 10, 2020)

That black cherry soda X ancient og sounds intresting.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 10, 2020)

Selfishly I’d like you to grow out the BLSR because I also have a pack lol. The black cherry soda cross would be bomb though


----------



## woodeye (Mar 10, 2020)

Bag of Oranges, 32 days from 12/12 flip. With a small growing space, I have to keep plant size down, so these only veg'd for 40 days before the flip. The pics are from 3 days ago, right after a trim. Both plants have fattened up and grown frostier in just the few days since. Getting a slight orange aroma from stem rubs. 

BOO #1, allowed to do it's own thang.




BOO #2, with some LST.


----------



## klyphman (Mar 10, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> I'm in Maine, Bag of Oranges did well last year, but was a early/mid October finish. No mold issues at all.


Thanks Rivendell.

Any other suggestions for outdoor grow in New England?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 10, 2020)

I vote for Ancient OG x Black Cherry Soda. I've never heard of it and it sounds like itd quench a mean thirst.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 10, 2020)

skippy1 said:


> So I'm use to usefuls plants having dark leaves but this one is crazy.
> I was 5/5 popping black jack x CD.
> 4 of them grew pretty large and the same pheno but 1. This lady was short, very stinky and DARK.
> I've only been growing indoor for 3 yrs, but this is my favorite by far.
> ...


Not only purple but heathy purple.. How's the taste and smell.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I could send you some Chocolate Diesel select reg pollen, you could hit yer favorite gal and later do a serious hunt. You would have enough seeds to last a lifetime. But ya gotta promise me that your goal is not to vend seeds at a later date............lol.


Really???? That would be so cool! Vend seeds? HAHAHAHAHA! No way, I’m to old to think about that, semi retired and don’t want to deal with that mess, thought I wanted to get in the industry when I moved to Colorado, until I saw what was happening, underground for 48 years and went right back under! I do plan to make a little money with my camera regarding cannabis, but no desire what so ever to sell seeds or grow commercially. I just want to preserve a few things to leave my youngest son and he’s anal when it comes to loyalty. 
I will promote the fuck out of you though and will grab more of the BBC fems when they become available. I will smoke the hell out of it too, long as I can!


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 10, 2020)

2nd run from select cuts of Blueberries and Chocolate ready to rock and roll, just waiting on 1st run to finish. The little bud in re veg. is the main keeper, it won’t be ready till the spring run, will probably throw some outside.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Black cherry soda is some serious heat! That cross must be interesting, that’s a cut for which I would consider a trade for my left nut. I have a pack of ace of spades from the first drop, I suppose it’s fitting to finally pop them.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 10, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4501022
> So far the Chem D and Ancient have popped (about 2 days in the towel?) whereas the Panama Goo S1 has yet to crack... I chuckled a bit when I checked the towels today and noticed the two packs that were 60$ cracked and are showing a rootcap where the 125$ pack (a gift) hasnt even cracked... And being that I just grabbed a handful of my useful collection to find these two packs for pics for proof, I figured I would show everyone what I grabbed, and part of it and ask for what I should grow out next for my pheno hunts!
> 
> View attachment 4501028
> ...


I have been for HOURS trying to post !! This dang satellite internet sucks at times. I vote the Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG



Baqualin said:


> Really???? That would be so cool! Vend seeds? HAHAHAHAHA! No way, I’m to old to think about that, semi retired and don’t want to deal with that mess, thought I wanted to get in the industry when I moved to Colorado, until I saw what was happening, underground for 48 years and went right back under! I do plan to make a little money with my camera regarding cannabis, but no desire what so ever to sell seeds or grow commercially. I just want to preserve a few things to leave my youngest son and he’s anal when it comes to loyalty.
> I will promote the fuck out of you though and will grab more of the BBC fems when they become available. I will smoke the hell out of it too, long as I can!


Send me a PM, we will get ya some pollen shipped out for you and your son.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 10, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4501022
> So far the Chem D and Ancient have popped (about 2 days in the towel?) whereas the Panama Goo S1 has yet to crack... I chuckled a bit when I checked the towels today and noticed the two packs that were 60$ cracked and are showing a rootcap where the 125$ pack (a gift) hasnt even cracked... And being that I just grabbed a handful of my useful collection to find these two packs for pics for proof, I figured I would show everyone what I grabbed, and part of it and ask for what I should grow out next for my pheno hunts!
> 
> View attachment 4501028
> ...


the orange cookies x phantom cookies was a beast.. I haven’t smoked it yet but it grew itself and dominated the tent like I’ve never seen


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## sdd420 (Mar 10, 2020)

91 Orange


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 10, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel


----------



## DocofRock (Mar 10, 2020)

Few pics of DDS just for funsies. I don’t want to post my 4x4 pics yet, they’re getting manifolded and some of the leaves look bad due to my somewhat neglect and sub-optimal Veg lighting situation. The plants are growing rapidly though, and the stems are getting way thick. Once I give these girls a couple of weeks of TLC, they should be more photogenic. Never want to post pics of Useful’s killer genetics that look sub-par cuz of issues I’ve caused lol.


----------



## Nicenuggs2020 (Mar 10, 2020)

I just got some Orange Diesel seeds from useful seeds. Has anyone grown this strain yet and if so what’s the yield look like and is there any info I could find on this strain?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 11, 2020)

*random usefulseed pictures*


----------



## Grizzle828 (Mar 11, 2020)

On the last few weeks of my first indoor grow. Been researching for the last 2 months and ended up going with some useful strains. Just now starting some Black jack x choc diesel fem, blue berries n oranges fem, free pack of goji OG x choc diesel, glg baddawg genetic 3 headed dragon x long bottom fighter free pack and a pack of fast buds six shooter autos. Cant wait to try some of the useful genetics! I will keep you guys updated along the way


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 11, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Bag of Oranges, 32 days from 12/12 flip. With a small growing space, I have to keep plant size down, so these only veg'd for 40 days before the flip. The pics are from 3 days ago, right after a trim. Both plants have fattened up and grown frostier in just the few days since. Getting a slight orange aroma from stem rubs.
> 
> BOO #1, allowed to do it's own thang.
> View attachment 4501110
> ...


Good looking plants. I have 2 pheno's of BOO with buds just like it. The one I found with great orange smell early has a different growth pattern. Or I should say that is has a better bud formation. Not nearly as many leaves. While that one plant is my favorite all 3 are doing great. Color showed up on 2 of them. Mine are around week 6 of flower.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

Grizzle828 said:


> On the last few weeks of my first indoor grow. Been researching for the last 2 months and ended up going with some useful strains. Just now starting some Black jack x choc diesel fem, blue berries n oranges fem, free pack of goji OG x choc diesel, glg baddawg genetic 3 headed dragon x long bottom fighter free pack and a pack of fast buds six shooter autos. Cant wait to try some of the useful genetics! I will keep you guys updated along the way
> View attachment 4501680


Is that a Goji OG x Choc D I see?!


----------



## Grizzle828 (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Is that a Goji OG x Choc D I see?!


Yes freebie from GLG!


----------



## woodeye (Mar 11, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> Good looking plants. I have 2 pheno's of BOO with buds just like it. The one I found with great orange smell early has a different growth pattern. Or I should say that is has a better bud formation. Not nearly as many leaves. While that one plant is my favorite all 3 are doing great. Color showed up on 2 of them. Mine are around week 6 of flower.


My BOO's are 5 weeks 12/12 today. With the increased frost and bulk over the past 4 days, really looking forward to the upcoming weeks as they finish. Good to hear you got pheno mix. With this thread getting so big, not sure I feel like wading back through it to get more info on the variations, but pretty sure I've just got one pheno. Regarding your comment on leaves, I will say mine were very vigorous in that regard: hand sized fan leaves during veg and abundant in flower.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4501022
> So far the Chem D and Ancient have popped (about 2 days in the towel?) whereas the Panama Goo S1 has yet to crack... I chuckled a bit when I checked the towels today and noticed the two packs that were 60$ cracked and are showing a rootcap where the 125$ pack (a gift) hasnt even cracked... And being that I just grabbed a handful of my useful collection to find these two packs for pics for proof, I figured I would show everyone what I grabbed, and part of it and ask for what I should grow out next for my pheno hunts!
> 
> View attachment 4501028
> ...


Alrighty, we got one of the Panama goo's to go; hoping for the 2nd to come tomorrow and everything will be A-OK!


----------



## Rolloff (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Alrighty, we got one of the Panama goo's to go; hoping for the 2nd to come tomorrow and everything will be A-OK!


Panama goo is that a old useful strain? Or is it a mms because I got panama goo as a freebie from dcse and it was a mms.


----------



## Rolloff (Mar 11, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Panama goo is that a old useful strain? Or is it a mms because I got panama goo as a freebie from dcse and it was a mms.


Never mind didn’t read your post you quoted just smoked a bowl


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Never mind didn’t read your post you quoted just smoked a bowl


No worries brotha; im about to do the same myself! It is a MMS, a friend gifted it to me as he doesn't care for MMS work.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunny diesel info? Best useful strains for energy?


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 11, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Sunny diesel info? Best useful strains for energy?


Both Chocolate Diesel and 91 Orange are uplifting until you smoke too much lol


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 64 flower on dds should be comming down in the next week or so


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 11, 2020)

Nicenuggs2020 said:


> I just got some Orange Diesel seeds from useful seeds. Has anyone grown this strain yet and if so what’s the yield look like and is there any info I could find on this strain?


Do you mean Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems ???????????


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Sunny diesel info? Best useful strains for energy?


People in Bodhi-world adore the best Sunshine Daydream phenos. People in Useful-world adore Chocolate Diesel. These caught my eye from the get go. I've been keeping an eye on this one... seems to be a bit overshadowed in the Useful lineup. Wondering if these two match up well or if they're better off on their own paths. It seems like you could get a magnificent buzz if everything lined up right.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> People in Bodhi-world adore the best Sunshine Daydream phenos. People in Useful-world adore Chocolate Diesel. These caught my eye from the get go. I've been keeping an eye on this one... seems to be a bit overshadowed in the Useful lineup. Wondering if these two match up well or if they're better off on their own paths. It seems like you could get a magnificent buzz if everything lined up right.


I’ve been so close to pulling the trigger on that one myself and I keep checking on it too. I also think it’s a good match up, those genetics should blend well. The only reason I haven’t is lack of bean money at the moment, I even had to pass on the BLR and the regular Diesel. I have more than I can grow out before I leave this world anyway, so I feel blessed to have what I do.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 7 since sprout 

Grape OG x Choc D testers


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 12, 2020)

I didn't find a whole bunch of info other than the green and the colored pheno's. I have been growing by feel for years and just decided I would figured out the plant as it let me. They all grew really well so there was no learning curve at all.

Other then smell I am finding what looks like 2 or 3 different growth patterns. Calyx to leaf ration in the buds is the major difference I see. Hard to tell with the third plant. It is being grown under a LED light and grows lots different then my plants under HPS lights. It does seem to be a cross between the 2. The one Orange smelling pheno has a great Calyx/leaf ratio and tons of frost. Even with the indica growth pattern I can see the Tangie in the frost coverage. They all started with a Tangie smell. The smell of 2 of them faded and changed. I don't know what it is going to smell like yet. The third changed to more of a real orange smell.

So far that one plant has checked all the right boxes. Effects are the biggest question mark now. They all look potent enough. I don't even know if it is going to be a indica high or a sativa one LOL. If all goes like it has been I will probably regenerate the Orange pheno. I have a Mr Nice Super Silver Haze plant I plan to self. I'm going to put a clone of BOO with the SSH just in case I don't get another orange pheno down the line. Plus I can start my next grow with a few orange clones.


----------



## SirSkullybutt (Mar 12, 2020)

Just picked up some Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems was wondering if anyone had any info on flower time,yield and pheno types thanks in advance for any info


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 13, 2020)

Well shoot, the Tranquil Choc. Blew right through the shell and already has cotyledons showing! 6/6 seeds have popped and gone into Rockwool cubes that have been soaking for about 2 days now and into my makeshift "seed chambers"; let's get this ball rolling! 

And as a fun little goodie...

This is Appalachian Oranges (Appy x Boo) at week 4 with a macro shot! The upcoming weeks she'll start to pack on weight, fill out, and get even frostier!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 13, 2020)

SirSkullybutt said:


> Just picked up some Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel fems was wondering if anyone had any info on flower time,yield and pheno types thanks in advance for any info


yep, tons of people have it and have posted it in here, try using the searchbar with ''occd" and "orange cookies" and you will find lots of what you are looking for.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 13, 2020)

A few different phenos of Chocolate Mint Diesels at day 40 from flip.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> A few different phenos of Chocolate Mint Diesels at day 40 from flip.
> View attachment 4503425View attachment 4503426View attachment 4503427


That's purdy right there. Sometimes my inner redneck comes out when I get excited. Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2020)

Useful update. These three will be ready for 420.

Chocolate Diesel s1
Blueberries n Chocolate fem
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel fem

In the works, these are in flower, just waiting for the right moment to pollinate. All fems

More Blueberries n Chocolate
Double Dipped Strawberries
Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel
GG #4 x Chocolate Diesel
More Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel

Not long after those

Bag of Oranges
Appalachian Oranges
43 Oranges.....WIFI # 43 x Bag of Oranges
Blueberries n Oranges

Then after that some really cool stuff.........lol.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> I’ve been so close to pulling the trigger on that one myself and I keep checking on it too. I also think it’s a good match up, those genetics should blend well. The only reason I haven’t is lack of bean money at the moment, I even had to pass on the BLR and the regular Diesel. I have more than I can grow out before I leave this world anyway, so I feel blessed to have what I do.


I know what you mean... 20 years ago I never would have dreamed of putting together the collection of amazing genes that I've bought up in the past year. I guess I kind of dreamed, but I figured it might not happen. I made an order with GLG recently and I'm thinking that might be the last one for a bit... I need to get to poppin' and see what I've got. In that last order I picked two Bodhi freebies... GG4 x Sunshine Daydream, and Chem 1 x SSDD. I wasn't sure it was going to happen but I ended up with some ChocD f3s (see prior post) and I've thought about pollen chucking a bit with those. It seems like if the ChocDiesel mixes well with the SSDD (Sunny Diesel), mixing some GG4 and Chem 1 into that stew might work out well too.

<Ha! So before I finished typing out my post, @Useful Seeds posts his new list with GG4 Choc D in there. That makes me feel good about my scheme... thanks Useful! > 

Damn, I need a warehouse. I've got so much stuff I want to try.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Damn, I need a warehouse. I've got so much stuff I want to try.


I need a bigger boat myself.....lol. I have a spot that I would love to put to work, but initial cost to make it work is an issue. I have a barn with an addition that is 30 x 120 with a cement floor............it also has 200 amp electric service.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

For the record @Useful Seeds , I would never distribute those without checking with you.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

This will be the first year I will be waiting for the Useful drop instead of the Bodhi bogo. Although I have my eye on a couple of his,(need that Chem Kesey), I'll have to see the money situation on 420 and go from there. I already got enough for Chocolate Diesel S1 and Blueberries n Chocolate so we will see, might need to work some overtime.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

I've been trying to scheme up situations where a friend has space and skills but needs to upgrade their genes. I'll feed them the seeds...they give me samples and snips. I just got shot down by two today though. They need better genes and they don't know it yet.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> For the record @Useful Seeds , I would never distribute those without checking with you.


Seed that you purchased of mine are now yours my friend. Do what ya want with them. I consider it a compliment when someone want's to use something I created, or preserved.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've been trying to scheme up situations where a friend has space and skills but needs to upgrade their genes. I'll feed them the seeds...they give me samples and snips. I just got shot down by two today though. They need better genes and they don't know it yet.


Some people never learn. Stuck in their old ways when there is much better out there. I plan on using the Chocolate Diesel F3 that I got to do a little pollinating myself with one particular pheno of my own cross. It is Texas Butter x Superstitious, skunky and hazy, really psychedelic mind buzz.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

We're all old geezers who've been hacking our way through the dark ages, keeping secrets from everybody, information vacuum, figuring shit out our own way. I'm running into that "if it ain't broke don't fix it" attitude and they're growing better pot than they ever did because they got their hands on a few Barney's Farm seeds. I'm trying to tell them to shoot higher, it gets better, but they're happy enough. They're growing nice enough stuff...don't get me wrong.... just sorta generic good kushy, cookie, chemy, fruityish stuff


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Seed that you purchased of mine are now yours my friend. Do what ya want with them. I consider it a compliment when someone want's to use something I created, or preserved.


If it was worth distributing, I'd at least want to share my excitement with you first. 

And as it turned out, I didn't actually buy them... Dragboat bought them and GAVE them to me. I TRIED to buy the s1s so my heart was in the right place anyway. The Chocolate Diesel is kind of your own blessing to the scene... I'd definitely check in first... particularly with SSDD and GG4 crosses.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a bigger boat myself.....lol. I have a spot that I would love to put to work, but initial cost to make it work is an issue. I have a barn with an addition that is 30 x 120 with a cement floor............it also has 200 amp electric service.


OMW!


----------



## wadehump (Mar 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Seed that you purchased of mine are now yours my friend. Do what ya want with them. I consider it a compliment when someone want's to use something I created, or preserved.


That is a lot of respect for the work you have put into your genetics


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 14, 2020)

I got my prize yesterday from useful. My son even had to try out the big red lol. Thanks again useful!!!


----------



## skippy1 (Mar 14, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Not only purple but heathy purple.. How's the taste and smell.


The diesel is coming through after only a week cure. Very dank, very very stinky.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Useful update. These three will be ready for 420.
> 
> Chocolate Diesel s1
> Blueberries n Chocolate fem
> ...


Dam, I’m in!


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 14, 2020)

Here's the 3 expressions of Blueberries and Chocolate, can you guess my potential keeper??


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 14, 2020)

Sorry to wear you out on the BB&C, but it's so pretty and all I have ready at the moment.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 14, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Here's the 3 expressions of Blueberries and Chocolate, can you guess my potential keeper??
> View attachment 4504438
> View attachment 4504440
> View attachment 4504441
> ...


Those are absolutely stunning Baqualin. Fantastic job.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 14, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Here's the 3 expressions of Blueberries and Chocolate, can you guess my potential keeper??
> View attachment 4504438
> View attachment 4504440
> View attachment 4504441
> ...


Amazing job I hope my blueberries and oranges or my blue dream x cd come out have that amazing. I know the genetics are there all on me. Its only my 3rd grow


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 14, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Here's the 3 expressions of Blueberries and Chocolate, can you guess my potential keeper??
> View attachment 4504438
> View attachment 4504440
> View attachment 4504441
> ...


Absolutely beautiful pictures !!! Puts a huge smile on my ole face fer sure. Glad I have more of them in the oven, pretty sure you just sold some packs for me with them pics.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Here's the 3 expressions of Blueberries and Chocolate, can you guess my potential keeper??
> View attachment 4504438
> View attachment 4504440
> View attachment 4504441
> ...


Worthy of more than just 4 repost for sure ! Made my day also made my day indeed ,wonderful!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 14, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Sorry to wear you out on the BB&C, but it's so pretty and all I have ready at the moment.
> View attachment 4504447


Don't be sorry, it's beautiful. If someone were to ask me to paint what Blueberries n Chocolate would look like, those are the exact colors I would pick. They are stunning!


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 15, 2020)

Bag of oranges 

aero gals are big ole beefy bitches, stem rub is that pure orange deliciousness. From what I’m seeing already, I expect these gals to be very very frosty.

BOO scrog doing well.

Grape OG x Choc D testers still finding their legs. Not much happening with them yet.


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 15, 2020)

I see most people are way past BOO these days LOL. For those that aren't here is a look at my orange pheno. It isn't as tall as I would have liked to have it. There is a 4.5 ft tall Ghost Train Haze next to it which controlled when I dropped the lights back in that tent. Still I am very happy with it. In one picture you can almost see a seed. I am hoping there might be a couple. The only male around was a pick of the litter Super Silver Haze. I know for sure there are a few random extras. I got a bit sloppy lol. I am just hoping this plant has a few. She is about 7.5 weeks into flower. Trichomes are around 3/4 cloudy.


----------



## goMM (Mar 15, 2020)

@Useful Seeds and @Baqualin amazing craftsmanship insert flex emoji followed by insert flames emoji followed by insert 100 emoji


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 15, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> I see most people are way past BOO these days LOL. For those that aren't here is a look at my orange pheno. It isn't as tall as I would have liked to have it. There is a 4.5 ft tall Ghost Train Haze next to it which controlled when I dropped the lights back in that tent. Still I am very happy with it. In one picture you can almost see a seed. I am hoping there might be a couple. The only male around was a pick of the litter Super Silver Haze. I know for sure there are a few random extras. I got a bit sloppy lol. I am just hoping this plant has a few. She is about 7.5 weeks into flower. Trichomes are around 3/4 cloudy.


I don’t think anybody is over BOO here, I had a chance to sample some at Indo Denver and it’s fire with straight up intense Orange flavor, like smoking orange slices, best orange I’ve had, courtesy @reallybigjesusfreak 
Beautiful grow!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 15, 2020)

Glad it was memorable for ya @Baqualin ! I have 2 Chocolate Wedges ( OCCDxBOO) that are flowering out now and smell just as orange, with a lovel structure and covered in frost at week 4. we are certainly not over BOO and orange in this part of the world


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2020)

I forgot to post this earlier, apologies. Today's giveaway is going down between 6-7 eastern time. It's regs this week, and it's gonna be a preservation pack.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Mar 15, 2020)

91' BOO and regular BOO are not leaving my garden any time soon. Love my orange terps and had no problem finding a couple keepers.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2020)

Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.

By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.


----------



## Foulal (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.
> 
> By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.
> 
> View attachment 4505386


----------



## klyphman (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.
> 
> By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.
> 
> View attachment 4505386


----------



## feva (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.
> 
> By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.
> 
> View attachment 4505386


----------



## TackYouCack! (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.
> 
> By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.
> 
> View attachment 4505386


Me?


----------



## Grizzle828 (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.
> 
> By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.
> 
> View attachment 4505386


----------



## wadehump (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.
> 
> By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.
> 
> View attachment 4505386


----------



## Boosky (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well here we go !!!! You know the routine, first person to quote this post wins. US only, including Hawaii and Alaska. If you have won before please let me spread the love to someone else. I will ship tracked with NO cost to the winner.
> 
> By the way......this pack is a descendant from the original Stardawg release, where the Corey cut was found, the Kate Upton cut, ect.
> 
> View attachment 4505386


----------



## wadehump (Mar 15, 2020)

damit been setting here for a fucking hour refreshing


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2020)

WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!! @Foulal ..Congratulations, please send me a PM and we will get the ball rolling. I LOVE THIS STUFF !!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2020)

wadehump said:


> damit been setting here for a fucking hour refreshing


I hear ya @wadehump My apologies for the window of an hour. It's just that I stay busy 7 days a week, as a matter of fact, when I set the giveaway today to happen between 6-7, I had to take about 100-120 clones from mother plants,that takes time. If it wasn't for my wife, the giveaway would not have happened on time.

I reckon moving forward I could cut the window down to 1/2 hour??? I dunno..i'm just trying to do something cool for our community.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 15, 2020)

Dang that’s a nice pack right there, not like any have been slouch!

Never fails, someone gets hurt.If it makes you feel better @wadehump I don’t even try just to give everyone else an even better chance! Thanks @Useful Seeds for the cool giveaways every week, that’s so generous! Not to mention how you give so much in general, it seems like you give out at least as much as you sell in bogos, then the random freebies AND a weekly giveaway just for hanging out?!?!
My man, thank you for all you do. Speaking of which my Christmas tree bud is coming along, I had transplanted into some recycled soil and I’m afraid that it had too much calcium buildup, water around here is bad even filtered, so ph was hosed. They are pulling out of it but made them unhappy for a while, I’ll post some pics once they are up to being photographed.


----------



## wadehump (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya @wadehump My apologies for the window of an hour. It's just that I stay busy 7 days a week, as a matter of fact, when I set the giveaway today to happen between 6-7, I had to take about 100-120 clones from mother plants,that takes time. If it wasn't for my wife, the giveaway would not have happened on time.
> 
> I reckon moving forward I could cut the window down to 1/2 hour??? I dunno..i'm just trying to do something cool for our community.


Its all good I thought I was sitting pretty but I guess not. You know what they say better luck next time.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya @wadehump My apologies for the window of an hour. It's just that I stay busy 7 days a week, as a matter of fact, when I set the giveaway today to happen between 6-7, I had to take about 100-120 clones from mother plants,that takes time. If it wasn't for my wife, the giveaway would not have happened on time.
> 
> I reckon moving forward I could cut the window down to 1/2 hour??? I dunno..i'm just trying to do something cool for our community.


No matter what you do you will never make everyone happy it’s been working fine, I missed out by 5 seconds a few weeks ago, it sucked you move on and give it another go or buy some seeds. Thanks for the chance to win some cool genetics!


----------



## Foulal (Mar 15, 2020)

Here are the grape og x chocolate diesel testers nothing to exciting yet. I switched to 12/12 about a week ago I’ll update again when they start to flower.


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya @wadehump My apologies for the window of an hour. It's just that I stay busy 7 days a week, as a matter of fact, when I set the giveaway today to happen between 6-7, I had to take about 100-120 clones from mother plants,that takes time. If it wasn't for my wife, the giveaway would not have happened on time.
> 
> I reckon moving forward I could cut the window down to 1/2 hour??? I dunno..i'm just trying to do something cool for our community.


It's an extremely cool thing to do. I don't care how long the window is, whatever works best for you gets my vote actually. 


I'm planning on buying your seeds on 4/20 anyway and then some bags of oranges when they drop. If I won some free one's they would just be extras, very cool extras though.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 15, 2020)

Smaller window would be cool but I'm not gonna look a gift horse in the mouth. I think that's how it goes? It's fine the way it is. Thank you @Useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2020)

wadehump said:


> Its all good I thought I was sitting pretty but I guess not. You know what they say better luck next time.


The odds are in your favor though. I have NO plans on discontinuing my weekly giveaway.....and ya can't win twice. There are only so many folks here watching the thread, so your future chances of winning are good.


----------



## wadehump (Mar 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> The odds are in your favor though. I have NO plans on discontinuing my weekly giveaway.....and ya can't win twice. There are only so many folks here watching the thread, so your future chances of winning are good.


Deal me in


----------



## wadehump (Mar 15, 2020)

Do you recommend any of you gear for outside work


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 15, 2020)

KEEP ON KEEPIN ON USEFUL YOU ARE DOING BEAUTIFUL THINGS


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 15, 2020)

wadehump said:


> Do you recommend any of you gear for outside work


Sorry i’m not Useful but of the strains I’ve ran I’d say Blueberries n Chocolate would be a good candidate. While with the Tranquil Chocolate it depends on how humid your area is or the pheno you get. My TC had super dense nugs and I jarred the nugs a lil too early and lost the main cola to budrot. Chem Cookie Trip might do well outdoors.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 15, 2020)

Some BOO frost on day 22 since flip

I think we have another winner. The BBnC might have to move over.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 15, 2020)

Folks I'm sorry. Useful, I've got ask. Tips from experienced growers on smell vs hay smell. Is it just genetics? You can reply by starting a conversation, or just type sc and I will start the covo with u. As to not Jack the thread. I trust the useful fam more than others. That's y I asked.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 15, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Folks I'm sorry. Useful, I've got ask. Tips from experienced growers on smell vs hay smell. Is it just genetics? You can reply by starting a conversation, or just type sc and I will start the covo with u. As to not Jack the thread. I trust the useful fam more than others. That's y I asked.


 Hopefully I understand what you're asking.. sure, hay smell can come from genetics. Mostly I would say it comes from improper dry/cure process. The hay taste/smell is the chlorophyll that hasn't yet broken down.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 15, 2020)

It’s mostly genetics, but dry and cure are critical to preserve what terps are available.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 15, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Hopefully I understand what you're asking.. sure, hay smell can come from genetics. Mostly I would say it comes from improper dry/cure process. The hay taste/smell is the chlorophyll that hasn't yet broken down.


This is my first useful run, so the hay I'm referring to came from elsewhere. This time I want to improve my over all taste and smell. So I will be patient and be maticculous about the process.. Thanks


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 16, 2020)

I agree. The hay smell usually comes from going to jars a couple days early. You need to be careful at that stage. If not caught in time the Hay smell will not go away. In lots of case's if caught in time you can dump everything out and re-dry it.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 16, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Hopefully I understand what you're asking.. sure, hay smell can come from genetics. Mostly I would say it comes from improper dry/cure process. The hay taste/smell is the chlorophyll that hasn't yet broken down.


This. 
Most likely the hay odor you're getting is due to a product that has been dried too quickly or not in optimal conditions. With that being said though, I have run across one strain which smelled like hay intentionally. There were 3 phenos, the keeper described by the breeder smelled like hay. The downside was it also smelled like pig shit (I couldnt smoke it it was too rancid but a few people I know loved the hell out of it and asked why I stopped running it) and was named "Pig Pen".


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2020)

I agree, in my experience limited terps and hay taste caused from user error comes from drying too quickly. For me, going in jars too early produces moldy smells, because of mold. There’s a drying and curing section here on RIU that’s worth checking out.


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 16, 2020)

BDGrows. I have a strain called Putins Crack a friend made. (AK-47 x Green Crack). The keeper pheno is way dank. Butt crack/ Body odor comes to mind so the name stuck LOL. Whats funny is as it grows the smell isn't to bad. The real dankness comes while drying.

It smokes so good I have to keep running it every so often.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone know what cut of Grape OG was used for the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel fem? @Useful?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Anyone know what cut of Grape OG was used for the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel fem? @Useful?


Grape Stomper x Underdawg OG


----------



## Grizzle828 (Mar 16, 2020)

Just started some useful seeds! Black jack x choc diesel in the picture. Not pictured I started blueberry n oranges and also some goji OG x chocolate diesel seeds I got for free from my order at glg. This is my second indoor grow


----------



## Boosky (Mar 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Grape Stomper x Underdawg OG


Got me all warm and fuzzy inside. Grape Stomper is truly something special!


----------



## mindriot (Mar 16, 2020)

Here are a few Agent Orange #2 x Goji OG from Respect Genetics.. 

two very different phenos. The first one is chopped at 56 days, the second is going another week, obviously not a big yielder but smells amazing.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 16, 2020)

grape og x cd 2 days from flip


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2020)

I reckon next weeks giveaway should be a roll of toilet tissue???


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon next weeks giveaway should be a roll of toilet tissue???


Or hand sanitizer


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4506360grape og x cd 2 days from flip


I'm diggin that look, nice tight structure. I appreciate the tester update.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon next weeks giveaway should be a roll of toilet tissue???


Hope you're talking double ply, and some Imodium gum. lol!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Hope you're talking double ply, and some Imodium gum. lol!


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!! I got the good stuff man........lol.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon next weeks giveaway should be a roll of toilet tissue???


I'd rather have a shot at some of your fem's and wipe with coffee filters for a couple more days. The roids won't like it but has to be done. Lol


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon next weeks giveaway should be a roll of toilet tissue???


No. Not at all.
Seeds. Definitely seeds. Cannabis seeds.
We can wipe our asses, with other materials if need be.
If the shit really, _really , _goes down, the people need viable cannabis seed.
No question about it.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm diggin that look, nice tight structure. I appreciate the tester update.


Very good structure thick sturdy stalks and a very loud nose


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Very good structure thick sturdy stalks and a very loud nose


Nice!!! I look forward to the updates........thank you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here are a few Agent Orange #2 x Goji OG from Respect Genetics..
> 
> two very different phenos. The first one is chopped at 56 days, the second is going another week, obviously not a big yielder but smells amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4506340View attachment 4506342


That's a cross that sounds familiar. 



Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon next weeks giveaway should be a roll of toilet tissue???


----------



## mindriot (Mar 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a cross that sounds familiar.


 You have a cross of these as well?... or a connection to Respect?


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 17, 2020)

So Useful I am real curious about one of my Bag of Oranges Plants. It is the biggest by far and doing real well. The bud structure it has is lots different then the others. This pheno has lots more leaves than calyx's. I know some S-1 strains have anomalies, I was just wondering if this was one of them or does the leafy structure come from the genetics. Please excuse the wilty leaves, It is watering day. Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 17, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> So Useful I am real curious about one of my Bag of Oranges Plants. It is the biggest by far and doing real well. The bud structure it has is lots different then the others. This pheno has lots more leaves than calyx's. I know some S-1 strains have anomalies, I was just wondering if this was one of them or does the leafy structure come from the genetics. Please excuse the wilty leaves, It is watering day. Here are a couple of pictures.


I haven't had a chance to run the Bag of Oranges but I've seen this plenty of times with S-1's, I couldn't tell you for sure why it happens just that it does happen every so often. I had one cross that I created that I thought was going to be fantastic and every seed I popped was like that. I was still good smoke and super frosty but obviously not ideal, so I didn't run it again. It happens with regs too once in a while, so if I had to guess I'd say it's just a recessive gene showing itself, probably a Sativa leaner considering it's size and growth rate.


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you 18six50. Like you I have seen it before. I just wasn't sure what caused it. In all the other case's the plants were not covered in frost like this one is. It looks like it will smoke fine. I only popped 4 seeds got 3 females with one great orange pheno. I am perfectly happy with BOO. The orange one is completely covered in frost. I don't know what the high is going to be like but it should be strong. I have grown Tangie before and see a lot of her in the orange pheno. This one just has a more real orange smell then the Tangie did.


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 17, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> Thank you 18six50. Like you I have seen it before. I just wasn't sure what caused it. In all the other case's the plants were not covered in frost like this one is. It looks like it will smoke fine. I only popped 4 seeds got 3 females with one great orange pheno. I am perfectly happy with BOO. The orange one is completely covered in frost. I don't know what the high is going to be like but it should be strong. I have grown Tangie before and see a lot of her in the orange pheno. This one just has a more real orange smell then the Tangie did.


You're welcome and thank you for the reports, I'm looking forward to running this strain, mostly because I'm hoping to find that real orange smelling pheno and work it into a strain of mine, even if it takes back crossing a bunch to do it I'm cool. 

Thanks for all of the pics, It helps a lot to see the different pheno's we can expect to see in the future.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2020)

Hay smell= high temps in flower, too high salts in flower, cut too early, dried too fast and probably a couple other offenders but you cut those things out and you should have tasty smoke. Oh and genetics help too!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 17, 2020)

Grape OG x CD, she's sturdy!


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 17, 2020)

109.3 g of cct dry but not cured


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 17, 2020)

Virus protection, has a little BB&C in it. Got everything I need, even toilet paper.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 17, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Virus protection, has a little BB&C in it. Got everything I need, even toilet paper.
> View attachment 4506967
> View attachment 4506968


Gonna need one of them cookies to check your quality control.................hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goMM (Mar 17, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Virus protection, has a little BB&C in it. Got everything I need, even toilet paper.
> View attachment 4506967
> View attachment 4506968


Been practicing this form of social distancing.....self induced woma comatose oh yeahhhhh


----------



## pthobson (Mar 17, 2020)

Hope all is well Useful
Blackjack x Banana OG turned out to be great. Taste like spicy/ peppery lemonheads. Strong tasting but very smooth and pleasant. Not as heavy yielding as the Choc D crosses for me (probably my fault more than genetics) but the quality was just as great. Strong mood enhancing stuff. Thanks for your work my friend.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 17, 2020)

goMM said:


> Been practicing this form of social distancing.....self induced woma comatose oh yeahhhhh


I have been social distancing for well over 25-30 years. I find it funny how the canna community is filled with love , trust, respect, ect. But my experiences with humans on a personal level, in person, has left quite a bit to be desired.

I will edit my post to include that not everyone in the canna community is filled with love. There are many out there filled with greed, lies, dishonesty in general.


----------



## goMM (Mar 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have been social distancing for well over 25-30 years. I find it funny how the canna community is filled with love , trust, respect, ect. But my experiences with humans on a personal level, in person, has left quite a bit to be desired.
> 
> I will edit my post to include that not everyone in the canna community is filled with love. There are many out there filled with greed, lies, dishonesty in general.


True indeed


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have been social distancing for well over 25-30 years. I find it funny how the canna community is filled with love , trust, respect, ect. But my experiences with humans on a personal level, in person, has left quite a bit to be desired.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hay smell= high temps in flower, too high salts in flower, cut too early, dried too fast and probably a couple other offenders but you cut those things out and you should have tasty smoke. Oh and genetics help too!


High temps? That's the first time I've read that and it's stored in the grow section of my brain. Thanks and once im not so green I will pay it forward.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> High temps? That's the first time I've read that and it's stored in the grow section of my brain. Thanks and once im not so green I will pay it forward.


Oh yeah, high temps in flower will kill terp production. Keep it cool and folks will drool!


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have been social distancing for well over 25-30 years. I find it funny how the canna community is filled with love , trust, respect, ect. But my experiences with humans on a personal level, in person, has left quite a bit to be desired.
> 
> I will edit my post to include that not everyone in the canna community is filled with love. There are many out there filled with greed, lies, dishonesty in general.


Well said.


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 18, 2020)

18six50 this is the Super Silver Haze that is in the lead to be I regenerate. I am planning on selfing at least one of them. I was also planning on regenerating the Orange pheno of BOO. I might as well throw a clone of it in there with it when I do. This is my first time growing Mr Nice SSH it is living up too the hype quite well. This short pheno is such a great indoor plant is the main reason. There is a tall pheno that is pretty impressive too.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 18, 2020)

Agreed!
Stoners and hippies are always a bit more chill but even then you still have a few prix in the mix. This space is super chill though, i love riu in general and I don’t mind serving a serving of truth to folks that act out. I think some people just get bored and troll to watch people’s heads explode.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Mar 18, 2020)

Purple Chocolate and Chocolate cover strawberries x Fire cookies 11/13 from seed. Actually my first Useful grow back whenever the 79'Xmas bud freebies were first released.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 18, 2020)

Day 25 flower Bag of oranges

things are looking good. Frost everywhere, some purpling on the stems but nothing that concerns me and growth rate has been great.


Grape OG x Choc D testers.
We’re down to 6, the runt just never got going, so it was binned.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 18, 2020)

Chocolate fire cookies


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 18, 2020)

Popping 5 of these


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Gonna need one of them cookies to check your quality control.................hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


Ask @reallybigjesusfreak about my quality control.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 18, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> View attachment 4507473View attachment 4507474View attachment 4507475
> Purple Chocolate and Chocolate cover strawberries x Fire cookies 11/13 from seed. Actually my first Useful grow back whenever the 79'Xmas bud freebies were first released.





TackYouCack! said:


> View attachment 4507473View attachment 4507474View attachment 4507475
> Purple Chocolate and Chocolate cover strawberries x Fire cookies 11/13 from seed. Actually my first Useful grow back whenever the 79'Xmas bud freebies were first released.


Doing my best Al Bundy "yikes and gadzooks!" I'm sure folks will want a smoke report when it's time. But any info that's available now will help combat the corona-mania.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 18, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Ask @reallybigjesusfreak about my quality control.


This ol boy makes fuckin fantastic cookies!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2020)

Glg comin through really fast this time


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 18, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Glg comin through really fast this timeView attachment 4507691View attachment 4507692


Nice pull, Schwaggy’s shit is fire too!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Nice pull, Schwaggy’s shit is fire too!!!


Yea I pulled the trigger on bno cause of your pics bro
Cant wait to dig in to schwagg's gear as well
Me & johnglenn gonna be busy this spring


----------



## Boosky (Mar 18, 2020)

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel transplant tomorrow and probably flower in a week or two.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 19, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Glg comin through really fast this timeView attachment 4507691View attachment 4507692


Me too! I ordered on a Monday and received my goodies on the following Monday. Fast Enough For Me!


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 19, 2020)

my dds and others about a month old made it through my vacation luckily opened them up a but looking good so far


----------



## Foulal (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks useful! Hoping to take these to f4 in the near future


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 20, 2020)

Useful, I noticed your new hybrid Jungle Chocolate. I have a few of Bodhi's Jungle Spice seeds. The fact that you used it in a hybrid is a good sign. I may want to grow it.

Would you mind telling us a little about Jungle Spice?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm just about to put a Jungle Chocolate, 91ChemSKVA, a Chocolate Skunk, and another Blackened Oranges in starters. I'm redoing the cooling setup for my room and I may have room for one more. If so it's either Blue Dream Santa Cruz Cut x Chocolate Diesel or maybe another DDS. I have one DDS going now And it looks so good. The Jungle Chocoate description sounds pretty tasty. Looking forward to it a lot. I have 3 Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel beans saved but I may have to pop one next time just because it is such an awesome plant. Healthy and vigorous with great yields, pretty much describes Usefuls entire catalog. Makes me look like I know what I'm doing. Ha!


----------



## dopefest (Mar 20, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I'm just about to put a Jungle Chocolate, 91ChemSKVA, a Chocolate Skunk, and another Blackened Oranges in starters.


How was the Blackened Oranges? Any pics or at least a description? I just snagged a pack so I'm curious!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 20, 2020)

Great plant! I had to move it into a cabinet after my room had problems and it didn't even flinch. It went from overly hot in the room to too cold in my cab and i even lstd the heck out of her to try to contain her in my 3 x 2 cab. It was super frosty and went dark purple almost black. 5 oz from her under less than ideal conditions with an outdated blurple led. Honestly I still love my old leds but I upgraded when I built my new room. 7 gal fabric pot of pretty basic soil recipe. Easy peasy is the way I like it now. Good genetics make it easy. Sneaky strong too. It's got a unique flavor I like and I tend to hit it a few times too much and end up zombified.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 20, 2020)

Well bad news bears, it looks like both of the Tranquil Chocolate seedlings didnt make it (woke up to find em dead), 1 of the Chem D x Banana OG, and 1 of the Panama Goo's... So current count is 1 Chem D x Banna OG, and 1 Panama Goo; fingers crossed they both make it!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 20, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> Useful, I noticed your new hybrid Jungle Chocolate. I have a few of Bodhi's Jungle Spice seeds. The fact that you used it in a hybrid is a good sign. I may want to grow it.
> 
> Would you mind telling us a little about Jungle Spice?


I grew Jungle Spice and it was thick, leathery and greasy. Very stoney and flavors were not your usual Chem, Cookie, Diesel taste. It was a flavor all it's own and the first time my wife tried it she said that one is "spicy" without knowing what it was. It was either loved or hated in my circle but all agreed it was super stoney. I would recommend it, easy to grow as well.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 20, 2020)

Here are the 3 Chem D-Banana OG's I have going. Ready for flower as soon as I make a little room. 2 of the 3 have leaf serrations.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 20, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Here are the 3 Chem D-Banana OG's I have going. Ready for flower as soon as I make a little room. 2 of the 3 have leaf serrations. View attachment 4509266View attachment 4509267


whats she smell like? I have one seedling of it and im excited to see how she turns out!


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 20, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> whats she smell like? I have one seedling of it and im excited to see how she turns out!


Well so far 2 of the 3 are really pungent, musky and the other is a bit muted. I would say they are all a bit skunky. Killer structure and I know nothing about what they will look like so it will just add to the adventure!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 20, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Here are the 3 Chem D-Banana OG's I have going. Ready for flower as soon as I make a little room. 2 of the 3 have leaf serrations. View attachment 4509266View attachment 4509267


Beautiful healthy plants


----------



## Huncher (Mar 20, 2020)

Chrispy u made my weekend with the blackened oranges report! Im 7 days into switch and realy havent heard much about this strain, things lookin good except for aggressive lst and snapped a branch...other than that 2/2 popped and both lookin healthy [ cept grower error lol] first grow wit Useful and really glad I chose his beans! Peace, Love an Good Growing! new member, 1st post


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 20, 2020)

Is there a list of all useful seeds available i always see diff ones on diff sites but would really like a list of them all to narrow down the next ones even tho im sure its ganna be boo


----------



## Grizzle828 (Mar 20, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Is there a list of all useful seeds available i always see diff ones on diff sites but would really like a list of them all to narrow down the next ones even tho im sure its ganna be boo


Honestly I'd just love to see a better breakdown of the strains and info on them I follow the thread but before I had a hard time selecting which strain I wanted. That would also be cool though I agree with you. I like the freebie from glg so that's who I'm about to stick with. Its worth the wait on shipping


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 21, 2020)

Crappy photos, but here is Chocolate Wedge, OCCD x BOO. 
I got 2 in flower right now, one is starting to appear like she will fade to a dark purple, and both just REEK of fresh orange. I have one more (only got3 seeds total for this project, thankfully they all popped!) in veg right now and am gonna clone her and reverse her, try and make a bunch of these ChocolateWedge seeds cause she’s looking and smelling promising. Yep, she’s as sticky as she looks.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 21, 2020)

Those plants look muy bueno! I can't imagine much more Orange than the BOO but it sounds like you've got something special going for sure. I've had runs of the OC/CD and im a couple weeks from harvesting a BOO. Im excited for me and for you. Nice work!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 21, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Those plants look muy bueno! I can't imagine much more Orange than the BOO but it sounds like you've got something special going for sure. I've had runs of the OC/CD and im a couple weeks from harvesting a BOO. Im excited for me and for you. Nice work!


Thanks! I hit my best looking OCCD (the purplish extra frosty pheno) with the boo pollen, so hopefully it will just be orange chocolate with extra Orange


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if there are any more of those Dank Sinatra F2's floating around? Sadly my keeper died this week in what turned out to be a badly amended mix I had her in. She was my go to for appetite help, loved the taste. Happy to make things even if anyone knows.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 21, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on the sunshine daydream x chocolate diesel tonight its so hard to decide when purchasing new seeds but useful has done right by me so i am going to spend my money with him i really wanted the purple chocolate nut the payment is such a hassle with dcse anf jbc always does so good too lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 21, 2020)

Gog x cd is stretching very nice and currently smells exactly like the diesel can on the back of my truck


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a question about BOO for Useful or anyone else that can answer it correctly. I still don't know the high flavors or effects of the orange peal pheno I have. That matters a lot even with the great smell. Still I have been looking for this smell for a long time. I don't want to loose it now.

I grow mostly from seed. I don't save mothers for long if I even do. My question. Can I self this BOO plant with any success?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 22, 2020)

Update. This weeks giveaway is postponed due to me not being home. Hope all is well.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update. This weeks giveaway is postponed due to me not being home. Hope all is well.


DiD i WiN?!?!?!! 


OH wait....oops! hope all is well and you are healthy and safe.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 22, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> View attachment 4507473View attachment 4507474View attachment 4507475
> Purple Chocolate and Chocolate cover strawberries x Fire cookies 11/13 from seed. Actually my first Useful grow back whenever the 79'Xmas bud freebies were first released.


Simply beautiful!!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 22, 2020)

Safe travels brother! @Useful Seeds


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 22, 2020)

At least im ready to be in quarantine maybe i can trade for some tp lol


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 22, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> At least im ready to be in quarantine maybe i can trade for some tp lolView attachment 4510892


I’ll trade you one roll for one of those jars lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 22, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’ll trade you one roll for one of those jars lol


Lol ok done


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> I have a question about BOO for Useful or anyone else that can answer it correctly. I still don't know the high flavors or effects of the orange peal pheno I have. That matters a lot even with the great smell. Still I have been looking for this smell for a long time. I don't want to loose it now.
> 
> I grow mostly from seed. I don't save mothers for long if I even do. My question. Can I self this BOO plant with any success?


You should have no problems reversing that plant but offspring will be different than that donor plant. If it is still around your best bet is to keep a clone going.

I've had a couple gems over the years I let go because I thought I could pop more seeds to find something similar to no avail.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 22, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You should have no problems reversing that plant but offspring will be different than that donor plant. If it is still around your best bet is to keep a clone going.
> 
> I've had a couple gems over the years I let go because I thought I could pop more seeds to find something similar to no avail.


 I think we all have stories of "the one that got away".. I always take clones now just in case.


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 22, 2020)

my veg tent is doing good the center plant has slowed in growth slightly and the stems have hardened looks like it matures faster than others. my flower tent is getting ready when there done ill rotate tents.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 22, 2020)

Day 49 mostly Chocolate Mint Diesels...the back right is Agent Orange x Goji freebie from Respect.

CMDs

Sorry, I forgot to turn off my supplemental blurple light, however it didn’t affect this last pic or this next one.

AO x Goji


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Stay safe brother


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 22, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Day 49 mostly Chocolate Mint Diesels...the back right is Agent Orange x Goji freebie from Respect.
> View attachment 4510972
> CMDs
> View attachment 4510981View attachment 4510982View attachment 4510980
> ...


Frost city


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 22, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I think we all have stories of "the one that got away".. I always take clones now just in case.


Yep and these backasswards plant limits assure that more and more great plants get lost. I've got friends growing mother's, when I take cutting they leave the house. Sad. And I think we all know how well that works out over time and well shit happens to all of us, so it is what it is, great plants get lost. And I know I had at least half dozen very strong pheno's that struck all the right notes that I didn't bother to clone because I had nobody to take them. The Man Sucks Rocks when it comes to this, lot's of good medicine is being missed out on.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 23, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> At least im ready to be in quarantine maybe i can trade for some tp lolView attachment 4510892


Hmmm, an apple, an orange, a bunch of bananas, 4 jars of good dope, and 3/4 roll of TP.
I like the way you think!

Be sure you've got a lighter or two tho (this goes for all of us)


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 23, 2020)

Day 30 since flip 

Bag of Oranges scrog and aero

Grape OG x Choc D testers in coco/perilite


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 23, 2020)

Getting started on my BLSRs


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 23, 2020)

Got some Chocolate Diesels coming up!


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 23, 2020)

And a couple of ‘79 Xmas Trees


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 23, 2020)

The one Chem D x Banana OG is plugging along great!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 23, 2020)

Strange trait on my Chocolate Diesel S1. There are branches, with bud sites, growing out of the middle of the stems of my large fan leaves. I once had some small calyx growth at the base of where fan leaf fingers meet stem on a chocolate skunk from 00 seeds but this is different. anyone see this on their chocolate diesels, or any other plant for that matter?


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 24, 2020)

I have seen buds there on a Jack the Ripper. I have even seen a branch come out with one leaf. Nothing to the point you are talking about. Sounds interesting.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 24, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel with branches on fan leaf stems. It had problems early on in a mix that had issues. She was transplanted into some FFOF and is doing better now. In the second pic there is a stem in the blurry background, the one (sort of) in focus actually has the beginnings of a second site on the same stem a little closer to the fan leaves. Im no photographer.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2020)

Never seen that before, I love to be surprised. That’s quite unique! I can’t imagine fan leaf bracts can take much bud weight though, that would sure increase yields with bud sites like that.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 24, 2020)

whoa man, that's cool... I had one plant that grew another fan leaf over itself, but never seen another shoot like that... that's pretty interesting. must have some serious vigor... or a freak accident


NoMoreBottles said:


> Chocolate Diesel with branches on fan leaf stems. It had problems early on in a mix that had issues. She was transplanted into some FFOF and is doing better now. In the second pic there is a stem in the blurry background, the one (sort of) in focus actually has the beginnings of a second site on the same stem a little closer to the fan leaves. Im no photographer.
> 
> View attachment 4512526View attachment 4512527View attachment 4512528


is this only one site, or is it all over the plant? if it is a trait and not some freak thing, there might be some breeding potential


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 24, 2020)

SFnone said:


> whoa man, that's cool... I had one plant that grew another fan leaf over itself, but never seen another shoot like that... that's pretty interesting. must have some serious vigor... or a freak accident
> 
> is this only one site, or is it all over the plant? if it is a trait and not some freak thing, there might be some breeding potential


I have counted 7 fan leaves that have this trait. I just noticed it in the last couple days.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Chocolate Diesel with branches on fan leaf stems. It had problems early on in a mix that had issues. She was transplanted into some FFOF and is doing better now. In the second pic there is a stem in the blurry background, the one (sort of) in focus actually has the beginnings of a second site on the same stem a little closer to the fan leaves. Im no photographer.
> 
> View attachment 4512526View attachment 4512527View attachment 4512528


I've had plants grow buds at the fans and some weird mutations but nodes on a petiole is new for me. Thank you for posting these unique pics.

@curious2garden check it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had plants grow buds at the fans and some weird mutations but nodes on a petiole is new for me. Thank you for posting these unique pics.
> 
> @curious2garden check it out.


Thanks, that's a new one for me too!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 24, 2020)

A bitty baby BOO and an adolescent GrapeOGxCD just groovin'


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 24, 2020)

the two gog x cd 8 days from flip one topped and 1 not the one that isn't topped has a fat stalk all the way up i hope that's a sign of the cola


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 24, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Chocolate Diesel with branches on fan leaf stems. It had problems early on in a mix that had issues. She was transplanted into some FFOF and is doing better now. In the second pic there is a stem in the blurry background, the one (sort of) in focus actually has the beginnings of a second site on the same stem a little closer to the fan leaves. Im no photographer.
> 
> View attachment 4512526View attachment 4512527View attachment 4512528


Cool picture never seen anything like that before


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah that is nothing like I expected it to look. VERY COOL!!!. I normally like it when plants have some of the freaky leaves like I mentioned before. I always found those plants seemed to have great highs. They never added anything to the plant production wise. 

I am really curious how that thing is going to bud. If those leaf branches can hold up the branch growing out of it. It could easily add to production. That plant is made to SCROG lol. You may need to keep a clone or two till you see what how that plant finishes.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 25, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> Yeah that is nothing like I expected it to look. VERY COOL!!!. I normally like it when plants have some of the freaky leaves like I mentioned before. I always found those plants seemed to have great highs. They never added anything to the plant production wise.
> 
> I am really curious how that thing is going to bud. If those leaf branches can hold up the branch growing out of it. It could easily add to production. That plant is made to SCROG lol. You may need to keep a clone or two till you see what how that plant finishes.


I have avoided posting pics but I figured this one was special. Took several clones yesterday. Going to wait until I have roots before she goes to flower. That will also give me time to setup some sort of support system for those branches. I have searched quite a bit and have not come across this feature anywhere so I will certainly hold onto it just in case. Curious to see if the clones will do it.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tis the season to be poppin lol


----------



## Boosky (Mar 25, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Chocolate Diesel with branches on fan leaf stems. It had problems early on in a mix that had issues. She was transplanted into some FFOF and is doing better now. In the second pic there is a stem in the blurry background, the one (sort of) in focus actually has the beginnings of a second site on the same stem a little closer to the fan leaves. Im no photographer.
> 
> View attachment 4512526View attachment 4512527View attachment 4512528


I have seen some shit in my day but never seen that! Most of the time guys come on here and ask "have you seen this before?" Usually I say "yes", but not today. That would be cool if the branches hold the weight of buds.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 25, 2020)

nothing spectacular but I have enough vegging plants to keep a group of flowering going on in a rotation , love growing and diffrent colors n smells the plant throw out .. no real issues and are growing good , maybe lack of magnesium or calcium here and there .. . Do hope our pal @Useful Seeds is doing good during these weird times. Thanks to him he has been keeping me entertained in growing .. hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 25, 2020)

Useful's IG page has a nice big milk jug size main cola of ChemD x Choc D fems, just to give an idea on what she can yield, with that dusty choc chem taste and good potency. My fave of Usefuls so far, other than his GG4 S1's


----------



## Boosky (Mar 25, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Useful's IG page has a nice big milk jug size main cola of ChemD x Choc D fems, just to give an idea on what she can yield, with that dusty choc chem taste and good potency. My fave of Usefuls so far, other than his GG4 S1's


Great, now I have to buy that one too! Lol


----------



## Boosky (Mar 25, 2020)

Also just transplanted Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. Will get pics up tomorrow since I will be home, now that we are on mandatory lockdown.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Also just transplanted Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. Will get pics up tomorrow since I will be home, now that we are on mandatory lockdown.


Let me know if you find some!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Let me know if you find some!


Some?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2020)

Hahahaha, you snuck that post in on me! I meant to ask about availability of chem d x chocolate diesel


----------



## Boosky (Mar 26, 2020)

S


colocowboy said:


> Hahahaha, you snuck that post in on me! I meant to ask about availability of chem d x chocolate diesel


Supposed to drop 4/20. That and Chocolate Diesel s1 and Blueberries n Chocolate... cant wait! And Yeah, I'm sneaky like that. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Mar 26, 2020)

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 26, 2020)

Has Useful been around? I haven't seen him and I must have missed seeing who won Sunday's Useful giveaway. I hope the C-19 doesn't have him ... or anyone else for that matter...down and out. This isolation stuff was ok for a day but my wife is already willing for me to sacrifice myself..not for the economy..but just to get out of her hair.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 26, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Chocolate Diesel with branches on fan leaf stems. It had problems early on in a mix that had issues. She was transplanted into some FFOF and is doing better now. In the second pic there is a stem in the blurry background, the one (sort of) in focus actually has the beginnings of a second site on the same stem a little closer to the fan leaves. Im no photographer.
> 
> View attachment 4512526View attachment 4512527View attachment 4512528


Dang that’s cool
What was in that mix ground up crocus bulbs?


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 26, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Dang that’s cool
> What was in that mix ground up crocus bulbs?


Crocus bulbs? Is that still being used on pot? LOL I know you were joking but I do remember a story from High Times years ago about a guy who crossed pot with marigolds or some other flower, he did it using the crocus bulb to splice genes. Now I suppose if someone in the pot bizz gets their hands on CRISPR things could get really weird fast.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> The one Chem D x Banana OG is plugging along great!


That cross sounds so epic!
I've got the same cross by Norstar Genetics, but I haven't grown them cuz they're regs which is sort of fishy considering both parents are clone only females.


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 27, 2020)

I looked at Norstar Genetics. On the surface their strains look real interesting. Hell I even bought one of their Tangie hybrids. When I looked a little deeper. I found out he did 8 or 10 Tangie hybrids. I found they do series of strains. They take ones strain and cross it with 10 or so other strains. Then they do it again with another strain. It is not like they have 2 or 3 series They have at least 10. I can't see them doing it all well. 

Yes there is a good chance there is going to be a great strain or 2 and probably lots of star plants. Why the hell should growers be their test dummies. That is one of the reasons I tried Useful. He is working with genetics he knows well.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Mar 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Dang that’s cool
> What was in that mix ground up crocus bulbs?


No crocus bulbs in there. It was way too high in calcium and sulfur, had a soil savvy test done.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 27, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Crocus bulbs? Is that still being used on pot? LOL I know you were joking but I do remember a story from High Times years ago about a guy who crossed pot with marigolds or some other flower, he did it using the crocus bulb to splice genes. Now I suppose if someone in the pot bizz gets their hands on CRISPR things could get really weird fast.





NoMoreBottles said:


> No crocus bulbs in there. It was way too high in calcium and sulfur, had a soil savvy test done.


I was joking . But yes the polyploidy happens easy with crocus juice. I have only ever seen the petiole stem/flowers with some poly type seeds from a guy in mendo that messed with that..


----------



## woodeye (Mar 27, 2020)

Two BOO's, 7 weeks from 12/12. Getting more orange aroma with stem rub, especially for #1. Trichs on both are mostly cloudy, so starting to think about chopping. The waiting is the hardest part....

BOO #1, allowed to do it's own thang.
  

BOO #2, had some LST.


----------



## a v (Mar 27, 2020)

Good afternoon all. Been watching this thread for a while and really like what I see. Definitely going to stick some Useful in my annual 4/20 order this year.

I got some Chocolate Trip F3 freebies a couple of years ago with a GLG order and really want to try them out. Has anybody here run these and can give me any tips or ideas what to expect?


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Mar 27, 2020)

couple shots of my boo at 7 weeks from flowers showing, this is the frostiest of the 8, I've got 1 plant thats yielding real nice in the back, i'm not even going to try to move it.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 28, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> couple shots of my boo at 7 weeks from flowers showing, this is the frostiest of the 8, I've got 1 plant thats yielding real nice in the back, i'm not even going to try to move it.
> View attachment 4516066View attachment 4516067


Beautiful plant , making my eyes red just looking at her


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 28, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Two BOO's, 7 weeks from 12/12. Getting more orange aroma with stem rub, especially for #1. Trichs on both are mostly cloudy, so starting to think about chopping. The waiting is the hardest part....
> 
> BOO #1, allowed to do it's own thang.
> View attachment 4515782 View attachment 4515783 View attachment 4515784
> ...


Nice. I would give them a bit more time. Mine are a bit farther along (Week 8 or so) and still putting on more weight. No sign of amber yet on mine. One of mine has had great orange all the way through flower. I have one that is just now starting to smell. Like yours it took a while to develop. I am hoping it gets stronger as it finishes. Don't rush it now. I know the waiting is hard. I want to try a test bud so bad it is killing me LMAO. And I' ahead of you LOL.


----------



## woodeye (Mar 28, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> couple shots of my boo at 7 weeks from flowers showing, this is the frostiest of the 8, I've got 1 plant thats yielding real nice in the back, i'm not even going to try to move it.


Looking good! One thing, after seeing the various BOO pics: they seem to be healthy, vigorous growers.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 28, 2020)

yeah def give boo til week 9-10. she does her chunking up at the end. smoking some right now. Its fantastic, perfect nug density which for some reason is important to me.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 28, 2020)

Here’s that boo


----------



## woodeye (Mar 28, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> Nice. I would give them a bit more time. Mine are a bit farther along (Week 8 or so) and still putting on more weight. No sign of amber yet on mine. One of mine has had great orange all the way through flower. I have one that is just now starting to smell. Like yours it took a while to develop. I am hoping it gets stronger as it finishes. Don't rush it now. I know the waiting is hard. I want to try a test bud so bad it is killing me LMAO. And I' ahead of you LOL.


I was surveying the grow this morning. They don't appear to be adding much more bulk and I do like to harvest before there's much amber in the trichs. BOO #2's chocolate/purple color has really intensified in the past couple of days and starting to see a little more of that in BOO #1. Not sure what it all means but will probably hold off until eight weeks, which is next Wednesday, and re-evaluate then. Figure the plants will let us know when it's time.... 

About a week ago, I snipped a small, lower bud from BOO #1. Even with a crude, two day open air dry, the smoke was pretty smooth, had good flavor and a nice, uplifting buzz. By all indications, this is going to be some *really* nice smoke. I'd be inclined to reveg one as a mother for cloning, if not for all the other super interesting Useful seeds that I want to try. Curses!! Anyway, stop beating yourself up and try a test bud - for quality control purposes


----------



## woodeye (Mar 28, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yeah def give boo til week 9-10.


That will definitely be a challenge


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 28, 2020)

Finally part of the useful fam.order just snuck through before government closed the borders so happy got chocolate diesel f3 and blackjack x choc d fem any word on black jack x choc d fem would be appreciated


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 28, 2020)

the untopped gog x cd 12 days from flip


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard from @Useful Seeds lately?

Hope all is well with each and everyone of you. Stay safe


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 29, 2020)

Here are a couple pictures of my BOO 65 days since 12/12. They were mature and had showed sex before I dropped the light back. This is also the Orange smelling pheno. By far the best pheno but not the biggest by any means. I finally broke down a pulled a test bud and it is drying now. I will try it after a 3 day dry. Pretty much day to day now. I will harvest when it says it is ready.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 29, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my BOO 65 days since 12/12. They were mature and had showed sex before I dropped the light back. This is also the Orange smelling pheno. By far the best pheno but not the biggest by any means. I finally broke down a pulled a test bud and it is drying now. I will try it after a 3 day dry. Pretty much day to day now. I will harvest when it says it is ready.


Looks great. Think you just sold me on an eventual pack.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 29, 2020)

My apologies for not being present as often. But I am well, still not home. And have no internet where I am staying. I see that when I get the chance I have some catching up to do.

The weekly giveaway is on a temporary hold until further notice. I hope everyone is well and staying safe out there.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My apologies for not being present as often. But I am well, still not home. And have no internet where I am staying. I see that when I get the chance I have some catching up to do.
> 
> The weekly giveaway is on a temporary hold until further notice. I hope everyone is well and staying safe out there.


Just glad to know your all good bud. Stay safe


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 29, 2020)

Stay safe brother.. I wish I had a remote cabin to hide in until things get better


----------



## woodeye (Mar 29, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my BOO 65 days since 12/12. They were mature and had showed sex before I dropped the light back. This is also the Orange smelling pheno. By far the best pheno but not the biggest by any means. I finally broke down a pulled a test bud and it is drying now. I will try it after a 3 day dry. Pretty much day to day now. I will harvest when it says it is ready.


Looking good! I think you'll like that test bud. Out of curiosity, what are you using for lighting?


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 30, 2020)

woodeye that plant is under a 600 watt HPS. I have 1 under LED light that is doing well also.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 30, 2020)

Day 37 since flip

Bag of oranges

Also 5 of the Grape OG x Choc D testers


----------



## woodeye (Mar 30, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> woodeye that plant is under a 600 watt HPS. I have 1 under LED light that is doing well also.


I was wondering about lighting because of the color change starting to show in your pics. My LST BOO is now very chocolate colored and the other is not far behind, especially on lower branches. I've seen people suggest that LEDs and/or temperature can contribute to this. Genetics also play a role and I have two other plants that live side by side with the BOOs and have no color change.

FWIW, I have a fixture with 3000K CXA3070s and a mix of red (620nm), deep red (660nm), blue (465nm) and royal blue (450nm) LEDs. The colored LEDs are switched, so blues are on during veg, reds for flowering, then both for the finishing. There are also some far red LEDs (730nm) that come on only for the final 20 minutes every day - sunset time. Temps are usually in the low 70's.

My growing experience is limited, but always interesting to see and learn new things about cannabis....


----------



## canalopehaze (Mar 31, 2020)

All my BOO have a little to a lot of color. My night time temps get in the low 60's which isn't cold but might help with color. So plants are going to color up no matter what. Others need cooler temps. Where that line is I am not sure. I have heard that a lot has to do with the difference in temps from daytime and nighttime. I have heard temp drops of 10 to 15 degrees over night will bring color


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 31, 2020)

I just checked. UV light can kill the virus. Avoid cash as much as possible. My one and only post on this matter here. Oh if you have an addict you love in your life.. I pray for your family. As a recovering heroin addict I don't think I would of been able to not chase that get right. Going on 5 yrs clean. I can put myself in their shoes.


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 31, 2020)

Wtf...that was random


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Mar 31, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Wtf...that was random


Yes being on lockdown causes alot of inflection. But it's done. Sorry useful.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 31, 2020)

The Chem D x Banana OG is still plugging along nicely


----------



## woodeye (Mar 31, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> UV light can kill the virus.


TLDR: It depends. The UV lights for reptiles (and plant growing) are UVB. These are different from the lights used for sterilization, which are UVC. Either way, human exposure to both should be limited.

Longer version: There are three, primary types of UV radiation, differing in wavelength: A, B and C. The UV radiation in sunlight is mostly the longer wavelength UVA, because B and C are absorbed by the earth's ozone layer and atmosphere. However, a small amount of UVB (~2%) still gets through. Depending on duration and intensity, the effects of exposing skin to UVB range from getting a vitamin D fix, to sunburn, premature skin wrinkling, sun/age spots and melanoma.

UVC has the shortest wavelength. It doesn't penetrate as deeply as UVA or UVB, but has much more energy and quickly damages any living thing - think instant sunburn, fried DNA,.... Arc welders produce intense UVC radiation and you would burn your corneas without proper goggle protection. Mercury lamps also emit UVC and these are used in industrial disinfecting systems. There are UV-LED modules and it's also worth noting that HID lamps contain mercury and emit UVC, although the glass bulb jacket and/or lens will absorb ~90%. Either way, you don't want to stare at these bulbs.


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 31, 2020)

So i just planted my 2 freebies i got and i am starting them inside. Can you cut the seed leaves off and plant them up to their first branch like tomatoes. I would think so just because they are so similar and can be cloned from cuttings but i never have tried it???


----------



## a v (Mar 31, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> So i just planted my 2 freebies i got and i am starting them inside. Can you cut the seed leaves off and plant them up to their first branch like tomatoes. I would think so just because they are so similar and can be cloned from cuttings but i never have tried it???


Hi Tevin, you're correct. Like tomatoes they can produce roots from anywhere on the stem given the right conditions. However, its best not to bury stems that are too new as younger growth is more prone to rotting underground.

If you cut the seed leaves off it's a good idea to give the plant a few days to heal and seal off the "wound" before burying them up to the first true leaves, again to reduce the chance of rotting.

In my opinion theres no real need to bury them so deep - I normally bury just up to the seed leaves when repotting. Others may disagree though.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 1, 2020)

5 Chocolate Diesel f3’s are in new 1 gal pots and an Xmas Tree. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 1, 2020)

Chem D x Banana OG a couple weeks after flip. Just starting to get flower sites. Being stuck at home we might as well take pics and have a lil toke!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 2, 2020)

More random useful picturesin veg I have chocolate diesel x skunk and some sensi shiva skunk and shiva shanti and few tomato plants


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 2, 2020)

The Chem D x Banana OG is plugging along nicely. Currently shes in a 50:50 of Sphagnum: Perlite. I think I am going to wait till she gets to be about 5 nodes then top her with the first clone to increase branching on the mother and in turn flower that clone out too see the phenotype of her. The first fake set of leaves looks a little burned (possibly from the plug I had it in which was soaked at about 500ppm, my mistake); but I've been using tap water, and more recently now that they're all showing the first fake set, some dilute notes (250 - 300 ppm). I might do a micro grow log of her simply because I have the time now... 

- BD


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> More random useful picturesView attachment 4520966View attachment 4520968in veg I have chocolate diesel x skunk and some sensi shiva skunk and shiva shanti and few tomato plants View attachment 4520970


Might as well get them tomatoes started now since we’re all just sitting at home. Along with a couple Chocolate Diesel F3’s, to keep it Useful.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 2, 2020)

I started some tomatoes already , been watching leon sloan on YouTube older guy that runs a farm market in Oklahoma.. self wicking tubs for plants , may try a tub with a useful plant ... pretty interesting self feeding tubs


Boosky said:


> Might as well get them tomatoes started now since we’re all just sitting at home. Along with a couple Chocolate Diesel F3’s, to keep it Useful.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 2, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> I started some tomatoes already , been watching leon sloan on YouTube older guy that runs a farm market in Oklahoma.. self wicking tubs for plants , may try a tub with a useful plant ... pretty interesting self feeding tubs


Is it this one, Wicking Tub?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Is it this one, Wicking Tub?


Yes that's the ones .. he got lot of interesting stuff .. got lot of free time at the moment and been watching his channel.. good stuff


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 2, 2020)

My 2 useful plants are doing well along with my auto nice size and shape looking fwd to seeing them flower might give them a few days more to really see what they can do


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 2, 2020)

Ahoy @Useful Seeds.... i hope you are healthy & alls well.

Having said that I like your vibe & this thread... so I’m popping your seeds 1st.

I have a little bean collection of only New England cannabis breeders. I like local.

Last time I popped seeds? 1975 !! With no luck. 

I’m soaking 4 of your Black Lime Special Reserve !!

My current situation doesn’t allow for proper grow wether inside or outside.

But “ I won’t know em till I sow em”

So for grins & giggles ... and I’m sure that I will learn a thing or two.

I’m going to grow one or two on my deck & one or two over the River & thru the trees! ( in the woods!!)


cheers & keep growing!!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 3, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> View attachment 4521690
> 
> 
> Ahoy @Useful Seeds.... i hope you are healthy & alls well.
> ...


Long as you give the BLR a chance I'm sure you wont be disappointed


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 3, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> View attachment 4521690
> 
> 
> Ahoy @Useful Seeds.... i hope you are healthy & alls well.
> ...


Excited for these! Also a local New Englander. What other locals beans do you have?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been puffing on gg4 x chocolate diesel. The smell and taste is a funky sour gg4. I like it. 


After 1 bong (3, 4 big hits) I feel like one of those 80s ankle weights is laying on my forehead and frontal lobe. It changes my mental motivation, direction, speed. 

After 2 bongs, my mind is on overdrive. It's completely different, almost polar opposite and far less enjoyable for me. I'll stick to one bowl.

Enjoy the weekend, friends. Going to be beautiful here. We're gonna dust off the kites.


----------



## blowerme (Apr 4, 2020)

GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers 25 days from flip. Sorry guys havent posted in a while I got real sick when these were first flipped. Then just been busy with everything goin on. Hope everyone is well. 

I couldn't tend to them like I normally do when I was sick. But they all pulled through great. Stating to smell real good


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 5, 2020)

What is the yield like on blackend oranges? Anyone have experience growing this and have any description about their experience thus far?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 5, 2020)

I mentioned this before but my Blackened Oranges was super hearty and tough. I got 5 oz out of a 2 x 3 cab with an old led that was put into action when my bigger setup had an issue. She went from cozy and comfy with co2 to cold and cramped and kind of neglected but didn't give me any prolems. I'm going to run her again of course as I had planned so I know she'll yield more. Mine was dark dark purple / black. Also amazingly frosty. tons of kief. I liked the taste.


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 5, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I mentioned this before but my Blackened Oranges was super hearty and tough. I got 5 oz out of a 2 x 3 cab with an old led that was put into action when my bigger setup had an issue. She went from cozy and comfy with co2 to cold and cramped and kind of neglected but didn't give me any prolems. I'm going to run her again of course as I had planned so I know she'll yield more. Mine was dark dark purple / black. Also amazingly frosty. tons of kief. I liked the taste.


Those are beautiful words to my ears friend. Thank you for the quick reply and I’m looking really forward to running this one. I think I saw this mentioned somewhere but would you say the flowering time is about 60 days?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 5, 2020)

Will there still be a release on 420? I hope so I'm just waiting lol


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 5, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> View attachment 4521690
> 
> 
> Ahoy @Useful Seeds.... i hope you are healthy & alls well.
> ...


Soaked 4 and 4 popped!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 5, 2020)

I took mine 70 days


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 5, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Soaked 4 and 4 popped! View attachment 4524416


I Plopped them into a poor potpourri of pot pots!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 5, 2020)

I've got a couple gogi og's. A few bag of oranges and a few of the lines. Now I've had them in veg for a while but was waiting to flower untill after my sister left to go home.. They were all doing ok but nothing special.. Then I switched to flower and they freaking exploded.. They never looked bad but there's so many awesome grows that it's hard to not see anything less as a failure. But I'm excited and will have pics coming..


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 5, 2020)

blueberry and oranges nug for some pregardening motivation


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 6, 2020)

The Chem D x Banana OG coming along nicely...


----------



## woodeye (Apr 6, 2020)

Two BOO's, coming up on 9 weeks from 12/12. BOO #1 has the stronger orange aroma. BOO #2 pictures don't do justice to the deep, dark purple/chocolate color, or how dense its buds are. Getting close to chop time.

BOO #1, allowed to do it's own thang.


BOO #2, had some LST.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

Beautiful folks of riu and more specifically useful seeds thread.
Day 5 after flip.. Trying 13 off 11 on.
I'm a noob.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

This is showing my watering utensil. Hanging from the bars that are the roof of the tent.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

The hand pump I use to collect the Runoff/waste. I use the top of the milk jug to stop the water output from shooting out of the jug.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

Numbered tubes running from the runoff/waste collectors.


----------



## woodeye (Apr 6, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Beautiful folks of riu and more specifically useful seeds thread.
> Day 5 after flip.. Trying 13 off 11 on.
> I'm a noob.


Looking pretty "full up at the inn"  Wait until those girls start stretching soon.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

Now I'm a noob and I'm only posting because I said I would.. My ideas about storing the jugs by hanging them up is because of space.. And the hand pump is just something my lazy ass came up with to avoid all the bucket moving and runoff dumping. Again I'm a noob grower and am less than a noob when it comes to tools and building.. I hope someone like me can beninfit from my ideas and I'm open to all ideas from the good folks here.. God bless you all and God bless America.
Martin


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Might as well get them tomatoes started now since we’re all just sitting at home. Along with a couple Chocolate Diesel F3’s, to keep it Useful.


Yep 3 to 4 weeks in the ground/tub.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Looking pretty "full up at the inn"  Wait until those girls start stretching soon.


Jesus always has a spot.. lol


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Apr 6, 2020)

I just got an order from DSE of USEFUL SEEDS and got a pack of freebies but their names are just abbreviations. Can I get a little help with these abbreviations?
HAOG x SSDD...??


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Beautiful folks of riu and more specifically useful seeds thread.
> Day 5 after flip.. Trying 13 off 11 on.
> I'm a noob.


I've got a couple gogi og's. A few bag of oranges and a few of the limes. Oh and a jabba Xmas stash. I know it jabba not sure about the xmas. Now I've had them in veg for a while but was waiting to flower untill after my sister left to go home.. They were all doing ok but nothing special.. Then I switched to flower and they freaking exploded.. They never looked bad but there's so many awesome grows that it's hard to not see anything less as a failure. But I'm excited and will have pics coming..

All USEFUL and useful related freebee's.


----------



## woodeye (Apr 6, 2020)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> I just got an order from DSE and got a pack of freebies but their names are just abbreviations. Can I get a little help with these abbreviations?
> HAOG x SSDD...??


Guessing Hells Angels OG x Sunshine Daydream (Bodhi)


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4524831blueberry and oranges nug for some pregardening motivation


I think that post grow depression should be in the med. books. But pre grow motivation or bud porn is equally as real.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Guessing Hells Angels OG x Sunshine Daydream (Bodhi)


I wouldn't put their names on anything I do unless I'm a member or affiliated.. Because they may come for some money.. They are an outlaw motorcycle club.. The 1% type. lol I watch too much gangland.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Apr 6, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I wouldn't put their names on anything I do unless I'm a member or affiliated.. Because they may come for some money.. They are an outlaw motorcycle club.. The 1% type. lol I watch too much gangland.


What are you talking about???
I'll message the USEFUL Seeds dude when he's back around. Thanks


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 6, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Guessing Hells Angels OG x Sunshine Daydream (Bodhi)


agree. Prob just F2 freebies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I wouldn't put their names on anything I do unless I'm a member or affiliated.. Because they may come for some money.. They are an outlaw motorcycle club.. The 1% type. lol I watch too much gangland.


Hell's angel OG is a clone only that is called that because it supposedly came from, you guessed it... the hell's angels.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 6, 2020)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> I just got an order from DSE of USEFUL SEEDS and got a pack of freebies but their names are just abbreviations. Can I get a little help with these abbreviations?
> HAOG x SSDD...??


Pretty sure the Useful freebies at DCSE right now are Devil Womern, which was chucked by @reallybigjesusfreak.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> What are you talking about???
> I'll message the USEFUL Seeds dude when he's back around. Thanks


Hells angels


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell's angel OG is a clone only that is called that because it supposedly came from, you guessed it... the hell's angels.


Badass


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 6, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Beautiful folks of riu and more specifically useful seeds thread.
> Day 5 after flip.. Trying 13 off 11 on.
> I'm a noob.


Looking nice and healthy. But they are going to get crowded soon, are you planning on giving them a little more space? I'm sure they would love you for it if you can, if not, make sure to get them lots of fresh air and keep on eye on the humidity, etc. that's a lot of plants jammed into a small spot, but that's cool really. I like seeing an over-full room way better than seeing a room with a ton of light and a couple small plants, for some reason that really drives me nuts. Something about all those wasted photons grinds me, you won't have that problem. But if you can spread them out as much as possible while keeping them as close to the lights, with lot's of air circulation it will help. 

I'm sure you must have read a lot or watched a lot of video's so you must know most of that but since you said you were a noob I thought I'd suggest. They are looking very healthy, good job so far. Looks like you are training them too, that's good. Good luck.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 6, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Looking nice and healthy. But they are going to get crowded soon, are you planning on giving them a little more space? I'm sure they would love you for it if you can, if not, make sure to get them lots of fresh air and keep on eye on the humidity, etc. that's a lot of plants jammed into a small spot, but that's cool really. I like seeing an over-full room way better than seeing a room with a ton of light and a couple small plants, for some reason that really drives me nuts. Something about all those wasted photons grinds me, you won't have that problem. But if you can spread them out as much as possible while keeping them as close to the lights, with lot's of air circulation it will help.
> 
> I'm sure you must have read a lot or watched a lot of video's so you must know most of that but since you said you were a noob I thought I'd suggest. They are looking very healthy, good job so far. Looks like you are training them too, that's good. Good luck.


Some are reg seeds so I'm counting on losing a few plants..


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 6, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Pretty sure the Useful freebies at DCSE right now are Devil Womern, which was chucked by @reallybigjesusfreak.


I'm pretty sure too. The Hell's Angel OG cut is allegedly an OG crossed with Blackberry, but I'm not sure if that's confirmed.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Some are reg seeds so I'm counting on losing a few plants..


Fresh air is good. Temps are 72. Annnnd the, I dragged the n because I'm looking now and it's like I'm talking to u on the phone.. Damn 57... The lights just came on. But the plants are dancing their ass's off. Not super windy the same amount as soon as they could handle it in veg. Thick main stem going into Coco perlite mix.. Using A/N Coco pH grow/bloom. last feed was 5.9 pH and the highest ppm so far 978. I'm trying to stay on top of the defol and lollipoping. Dry erase board is an easy way to keep track.. But you have to use it.

The temp info was from canopy level.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

The rh is 57.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

Super moon tonight.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 7, 2020)

Just dropped some Lucky lime f2's in water along with a few other strains. Going to let a Greenpoint Copper chem or Jelly Pie knock up the fems. Looking fwd to seeing what comes about from this adventure.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Just dropped some Lucky lime f2's in water along with a few other strains. Going to let a Greenpoint Copper chem or Jelly Pie knock up the fems. Looking fwd to seeing what comes about from this adventure.


This is my second attempt at drying in the tent.. Tbh I don't want anymore hay smelling herb. We put so much effort into it and to drop the ball at that point.. It's like when the dogs run in and eat the turkey in the movie Christmas story.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 7, 2020)

How’s the lucky lime and Xmas tree bud? Had some started last year and had to chop while in veg due to unforeseen circumstances. About to fire a handful back up


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Looking nice and healthy. But they are going to get crowded soon, are you planning on giving them a little more space? I'm sure they would love you for it if you can, if not, make sure to get them lots of fresh air and keep on eye on the humidity, etc. that's a lot of plants jammed into a small spot, but that's cool really. I like seeing an over-full room way better than seeing a room with a ton of light and a couple small plants, for some reason that really drives me nuts. Something about all those wasted photons grinds me, you won't have that problem. But if you can spread them out as much as possible while keeping them as close to the lights, with lot's of air circulation it will help.
> 
> I'm sure you must have read a lot or watched a lot of video's so you must know most of that but since you said you were a noob I thought I'd suggest. They are looking very healthy, good job so far. Looks like you are training them too, that's good. Good luck.


Mines a story of determination.. A lack of tools and money.. I've cut square shapes in wood using nothing but a hammer and a pair of plyars.. and a ton of noise and sweat. The results?? Did the job.. How did it look? Just like you'd think. I've gained alot more respect for the grows here. RIU site and more specifically the USEFUL THREAD. My posts are most often after a few cups of coffee and I'm alone in a place where I know nobody and my only job is to care for my sick dad. So my posts are less planed and more a stream of thought coming from a social person who's been on lockdown for 5yrs. I never try to offend anyone but I'm still learning the nuonce's of speaking via keyboard.. It lacks inflection. And since this is one of my only outlets my posts may not be the most coherent.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s the lucky lime and Xmas tree bud? Had some started last year and had to chop while in veg due to unforeseen circumstances. About to fire a handful back up


I will let you know in about 9 weeks, plus a month.. lol but I will post pics along the way because my how they grow up fast.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Some are reg seeds so I'm counting on losing a few plants..


I'm counting on half lost when they show.. Is it 50/50? Has there been a study? I'm going to Google it now.. brb


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I'm counting on half lost when they show.. Is it 50/50? Has there been a study? I'm going to Google it now.. brb


In practice, the natural female/male ratio is more like 65:35. This is because cannabis spreads its pollen through the air, without the need for pollinating insects, and therefore requires fewer males than females.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> In practice, the natural female/male ratio is more like 65:35. This is because cannabis spreads its pollen through the air, without the need for pollinating insects, and therefore requires fewer males than females.


Does anybody know if this is right?


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Does anybody know if this is right?


In my experience, it's more like 52/48 female to male. But, I've only popped about 180 regular seeds. The rest have been fems.


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 7, 2020)

first day into flower for my useful grow looking very good plants have similar geometry and traits hopefully i get some nice node spacing in flower. my zkittlez auto by seedsman is awsome and you can see my freebie cups at the bottom starting off thanks to @Useful Seeds and @reallybigjesusfreak hopefully i get some girls out of them


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 7, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> first day into flower for my useful grow looking very good plants have similar geometry and traits hopefully i get some nice node spacing in flower. my zkittlez auto by seedsman is awsome and you can see my freebie cups at the bottom starting off thanks to @Useful Seeds and @reallybigjesusfreak hopefully i get some girls out of them


Lookin good! That’s double dipped strawberries there?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Fresh air is good. Temps are 72. Annnnd the, I dragged the n because I'm looking now and it's like I'm talking to u on the phone.. Damn 57... The lights just came on. But the plants are dancing their ass's off. Not super windy the same amount as soon as they could handle it in veg. Thick main stem going into Coco perlite mix.. Using A/N Coco pH grow/bloom. last feed was 5.9 pH and the highest ppm so far 978. I'm trying to stay on top of the defol and lollipoping. Dry erase board is an easy way to keep track.. But you have to use it.
> 
> The temp info was from canopy level.


I have a dry erase board, sitting in the corner gathering dust. Lol. Thought it was a good idea at the time, so I hear ya!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 7, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Does anybody know if this is right?


I'm about 50/50 female to male, probably a couple hundred seeds or so over the years. Had to think about it for a bit.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 8, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I'm about 50/50 female to male, probably a couple hundred seeds or so over the years. Had to think about it for a bit.


Same here, 50/50. I haven't kept track, but if it was far off from 50/50 I'd have noticed. Sometimes you get some extra females and sometimes you get some extra males and that hold true even if you are starting fairly large numbers of seeds. I used to stay under the mandatory minimum of 50 and still always get right at two dozen females out of 49, sometimes a couple extra sometime a couple less. If anyone is getting a lot more females than that, I'd suspect something intersex going on. A couple of times I've had testers where I got 5 out of 5 females and I'm like Hmmmmm, could be good luck, maybe not though, maybe it's an Oooops. Since there are a number of strains that like to hermie indoors, that probably accounts for why some people report higher numbers of females. My outdoor strains and indoor strains where an actual male is used with a stable female, always end up right at about 50/50, at least from my experience. If I suddenly started consistently getting 7 out of 10 females I'd have to suspect some pollen from a female got in there someplace.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2020)

People tend to view their 10 pack as a microcosm. Less than 40 is not even a representative population to make an inference. I wonder how long it will take for the bro science to filter out of growing as legality goes on and real science is available.


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lookin good! That’s double dipped strawberries there?


Yup


----------



## canalopehaze (Apr 8, 2020)

I finally harvested the top of my best BOO. I left as much as I could for it to regenerate. I even harvested a bit early just because of it. Now I wait LOL. I still don't know the exact plan for it. All I do know is I can't do anything with it if it is dead. I have wanted this type of orange for a while. I can't see killing it yet. 

I will update in a couple weeks if she comes around.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> People tend to view their 10 pack as a microcosm. Less than 40 is not even a representative population to make an inference. I wonder how long it will take for the bro science to filter out of growing as legality goes on and real science is available.


I think it's 65/35 female do to the fact they tend to not need pollenating insects as much.. So through evolution they adapt by producing more fems naturally. So I've read.


----------



## woodeye (Apr 8, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> I finally harvested the top of my best BOO. I left as much as I could for it to regenerate. I even harvested a bit early just because of it. Now I wait LOL. I still don't know the exact plan for it. All I do know is I can't do anything with it if it is dead. I have wanted this type of orange for a while. I can't see killing it yet.
> 
> I will update in a couple weeks if she comes around.


Don't know if this varies by strain or ??, but I've found that leaving around six small, lower bud sites has worked well for revegging. Some suggest pulling the buds, but I leave them alone, put the light cycle at 20/4 and feed lightly with veg period nutes while it adjusts. Early growth usually has really weird looking leaves, but they eventually return to normal.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I think it's 65/35 female do to the fact they tend to not need pollenating insects as much.. So through evolution they adapt by producing more fems naturally. So I've read.


I’ve not read a study that suggests this, the research I have read suggests that the morphology of modern cannabis selective pressure distorts any presumption of natural selective morphology as the traits that we admire are recessive. Furthermore the natural morphology of the cannabis plant is to always produce dominant trait males that have a tendency to pollinate early and regress the species back toward hemp expressions. I know of no study that disputes this.
In terms of biological selection based on paired alleles it statistically reaches 50%


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 8, 2020)

I've always wondered if the health and happiness of the mother growing the seeds has anything to do with it. If the mother doesn't like the conditions where she is, wouldn't there be an advantage to making more males to send the genes off in the air to a better spot to grow? If she's super happy, maybe she'd favor daughters to thrive in that "good spot".


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've always wondered if the health and happiness of the mother growing the seeds has anything to do with it. If the mother doesn't like the conditions where she is, wouldn't there be an advantage to making more males to send the genes off in the air to a better spot to grow? If she's super happy, maybe she'd favor daughters to thrive in that "good spot".


That’s the kind of thing that would be fun to study!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 8, 2020)

I recently heard a report of two separate people getting way too many males out of their Bodhi Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appalachia). I was trying to figure out if that could be anything more than coincidence. All I could think of was that the Thai genes didn't like Bodhi's garden and wanted to get away... the same kind of Thai genes that like to hermie indoors too. I have a pack myself and I'm wondering if I'll get cock-blocked too. I'm curious to see.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Nah, it’s just luck of distribution. Some people get a whole pack of females! It does happen, it’s rare but that’s why statistical evaluation requires larger samples to remove outlying examples. 
I’ve always had good luck up until the last several years where I have gotten more than one of the dreaded pack of males.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Nah, it’s just luck of distribution. Some people get a whole pack of females! It does happen, it’s rare but that’s why statistical evaluation requires larger samples to remove outlying examples.
> I’ve always had good luck up until the last several years where I have gotten more than one of the dreaded pack of males.


 Yep it evens out over large sample size, but it's not much of a consolation for the guy who pays $80 for a pack of males.


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 8, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Yep it evens out over large sample size, but it's not much of a consolation for the guy who pays $80 for a pack of males.


That would suck. But it’s not just the 80$ you have to account for.its also cost of soil, nutes, and electric. But most important is the time wasted to find out its a male. Especially if you don’t breed and males are useless to you. That’s why I’m only doing fems. Spent too much time on plants my first two grows to find out more then half was male.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 8, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> That would suck. But it’s not just the 80$ you have to account for.its also cost of soil, nutes, and electric. But most important is the time wasted to find out its a male. Especially if you don’t breed and males are useless to you. That’s why I’m only doing fems. Spent too much time on plants my first two grows to find out more then half was male.


I'd still rather find a male than a hermy sneaking by and farting in the car wash. LOL


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)

Pop 10,000 seeds, record results, publish findings.

I'm guessing itll be close to 50/50 male female and the more seeds you pop the closer to 50/50 you'll get. 

Popping 10 packs at random times and environments make it hard to substantiate ratios or various other variables.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> People tend to view their 10 pack as a microcosm. Less than 40 is not even a representative population to make an inference. I wonder how long it will take for the bro science to filter out of growing as legality goes on and real science is available.





colocowboy said:


> I’ve not read a study that suggests this, the research I have read suggests that the morphology of modern cannabis selective pressure distorts any presumption of natural selective morphology as the traits that we admire are recessive. Furthermore the natural morphology of the cannabis plant is to always produce dominant trait males that have a tendency to pollinate early and regress the species back toward hemp expressions. I know of no study that disputes this.
> In terms of biological selection based on paired alleles it statistically reaches 50%


It's a good thing I have lots of time to look up all the fancy words your using. Lol. But I really like learning about the plant I so love. Thank you


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ve had a college level vocabulary since I was 13, sorry about that. I can’t help it too much.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 8, 2020)

Boosky said:


> It's a good thing I have lots of time to look up all the fancy words your using. Lol. But I really like learning about the plant I so love. Thank you


A good forum, a better thread. Imho


----------



## Foulal (Apr 8, 2020)

Grape og x chocolate diesel testers chugging along


----------



## canalopehaze (Apr 9, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Don't know if this varies by strain or ??, but I've found that leaving around six small, lower bud sites has worked well for revegging. Some suggest pulling the buds, but I leave them alone, put the light cycle at 20/4 and feed lightly with veg period nutes while it adjusts. Early growth usually has really weird looking leaves, but they eventually return to normal.


I left At least that many. I got lucky and his plant replaced lots of bud sites since I lolly popped it. There were also 4 huge fan leaves that were healthy I left them too. I am running the light at 24/7 now. It worked for me the last couple times. Do they really need some dark time now?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 9, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> I left At least that many. I got lucky and his plant replaced lots of bud sites since I lolly popped it. There were also 4 huge fan leaves that were healthy I left them too. I am running the light at 24/7 now. It worked for me the last couple times. Do they really need some dark time now?


I used to run lighting that way until I had an old head tell me one time about 24/7 lightning, he said "How would you like to never sleep?" Made sense to me and since then I run 20on/4 off, 18/6 and 16/8 depending on what I have going on. Plus you save money on electricity! The 20/4 is what I use in the reveg process, 18/6 normally and 16/8 for starting seeds, just a thought. Good luck on your reveg!


----------



## Key7 (Apr 9, 2020)

First grow going surprisingly well. Useful blueberries n oranges


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 9, 2020)

How’s that lucky lime guys?


----------



## mindriot (Apr 9, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s that lucky lime guys?


 I ran 4. unfortunately only 1 female.. here she is at day 59.. not too far from the finish. Didn't really get a great shot she's tucked in the corner


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 9, 2020)

Update !!! I was able to get a couple seed shipments out for 420. Blueberries n Chocolate fems, some Chocolate Diesel fems, and some Chem D x Chocolate Diesel Fems. I have been moving plants to the isolated spot, that's fun......lol. Gonna have some more Double Dipped Strawberries, Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel, Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel fems. Also a bigger batch of the Blueberries n Chocolate fems are in the oven.

It amazes me the progress of our thread while I have been absent, you folks are something else. I certainly miss all of you from the bottom of my heart !!! Just know that while i'm not with you daily, my heart is with ya every day. Your continued support is certainly appreciated. Be safe, and I hope this message finds you and yours well.

Your friend

Useful


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update !!! I was able to get a couple seed shipments out for 420. Blueberries n Chocolate fems, some Chocolate Diesel fems, and some Chem D x Chocolate Diesel Fems. I have been moving plants to the isolated spot, that's fun......lol. Gonna have some more Double Dipped Strawberries, Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel, Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel fems. Also a bigger batch of the Blueberries n Chocolate fems are in the oven.
> 
> It amazes me the progress of our thread while I have been absent, you folks are something else. I certainly miss all of you from the bottom of my heart !!! Just know that while i'm not with you daily, my heart is with ya every day. Your continued support is certainly appreciated. Be safe, and I hope this message finds you and yours well.
> 
> ...


This is why i recomend your stuff any chance i get... not to mention the fire genetics lol


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 10, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Looking nice and healthy. But they are going to get crowded soon, are you planning on giving them a little more space? I'm sure they would love you for it if you can, if not, make sure to get them lots of fresh air and keep on eye on the humidity, etc. that's a lot of plants jammed into a small spot, but that's cool really. I like seeing an over-full room way better than seeing a room with a ton of light and a couple small plants, for some reason that really drives me nuts. Something about all those wasted photons grinds me, you won't have that problem. But if you can spread them out as much as possible while keeping them as close to the lights, with lot's of air circulation it will help.
> 
> I'm sure you must have read a lot or watched a lot of video's so you must know most of that but since you said you were a noob I thought I'd suggest. They are looking very healthy, good job so far. Looks like you are training them too, that's good. Good luck.


Just pulled two.. But the count will probably rise... still though kinda sticky..


----------



## woodeye (Apr 10, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> I am running the light at 24/7 now. It worked for me the last couple times. Do they really need some dark time now?


Some folks say that plant physiology differs between day and night and both are important. Others swear by 24/7 light for vegging. Higher electricity bills and heat are other considerations. Either way, if there's been a definitive study proving one or the other approach is "right" I haven't seen it. Which is not to say it isn't out there....  

20/4 is what I learned many years ago and stuck with, because it made sense and worked. The most important things are to shock the plant out of flowering mode and to keep cycle time consistent while doing so. If 24/7 is working for you, nuff said!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 10, 2020)

I've confirmed two female plants from reg seeds. 1 lime n 1 jabba, but as I said earlier I cut two males. So 50% so far. But I've got the BOO fems in the mix too.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 10, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Some folks say that plant physiology differs between day and night and both are important. Others swear by 24/7 light for vegging. Higher electricity bills and heat are other considerations. Either way, if there's been a definitive study proving one or the other approach is "right" I haven't seen it. Which is not to say it isn't out there....
> 
> 20/4 is what I learned many years ago and stuck with, because it made sense and worked. The most important things are to shock the plant out of flowering mode and to keep cycle time consistent while doing so. If 24/7 is working for you, nuff said!


That's one argument I try to stay out of, but I'll get into it anyway lol. 

I've run them both ways so many times, yet I still can't say which one is better, although that alone should tell us something. When there is no clear consensus it's generally because there isn't a clear cut winning way to do it. I grow in an unheated basement so leaving them on 24hrs a day makes sense for me because I'd have to be running a heater during their down time anyway, so no savings in electricity for me during the winter, just the potential for a longer cycle, which would actually mean it cost me extra time and money to veg that way. I give them a four hour rest period or even longer when it's the other way around and I'm paying to remove heat, although I've switched to vegging under LED during the Summer months and with a cool basement there isn't any need to remove the heat. During the winter I veg with HID's rather than having to supply them with light and heat from two different sources .

I can't say that I've noticed a difference in total weight either way. As long as my plants are health and my canopy is full I get about the same yields regardless of how I vegged them. It's certainly close enough that I've never been able to tell the difference and If I could tell, then obviously I'd have decided on which is better and stuck with it. I can say this for sure, my yields are FAR more dependent on the amount of light I'm hitting them with along with the size of the pots I have them in than how I vegged them. A person would be very hard pressed to tell the difference in a room at harvest that was started under 24 vs started under 20 but it's not at all hard to tell if you haven't given them enough light or enough room for their roots to grow, same thing for a number of other factors, the hours of light during veg can't be all that important because if it were someone would have answered this one definitively long ago because it would have been just as obvious as not having the right lights or soil. At best it's a small difference, small enough that so far nobody has proven one way or another what's optimal and what isn't.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 10, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Grape og x chocolate diesel testers chugging alongView attachment 4527889


Them are looking killer


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update !!! I was able to get a couple seed shipments out for 420. Blueberries n Chocolate fems, some Chocolate Diesel fems, and some Chem D x Chocolate Diesel Fems. I have been moving plants to the isolated spot, that's fun......lol. Gonna have some more Double Dipped Strawberries, Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel, Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel fems. Also a bigger batch of the Blueberries n Chocolate fems are in the oven.
> 
> It amazes me the progress of our thread while I have been absent, you folks are something else. I certainly miss all of you from the bottom of my heart !!! Just know that while i'm not with you daily, my heart is with ya every day. Your continued support is certainly appreciated. Be safe, and I hope this message finds you and yours well.
> 
> ...


Think I'll have to get some of those sog and cd!!! Hope everyone is safe!!!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update !!! I was able to get a couple seed shipments out for 420. Blueberries n Chocolate fems, some Chocolate Diesel fems, and some Chem D x Chocolate Diesel Fems. I have been moving plants to the isolated spot, that's fun......lol. Gonna have some more Double Dipped Strawberries, Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel, Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel fems. Also a bigger batch of the Blueberries n Chocolate fems are in the oven.
> 
> It amazes me the progress of our thread while I have been absent, you folks are something else. I certainly miss all of you from the bottom of my heart !!! Just know that while i'm not with you daily, my heart is with ya every day. Your continued support is certainly appreciated. Be safe, and I hope this message finds you and yours well.
> 
> ...


Where your seeds are, your there.. As long as plants from your seeds live, you live.. By doing what you do you've caused a ripple in time that will last forever. Well at least that's what the neighbors dog Sam told me... Jk


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 10, 2020)

Is the blueberries and chocolate blueberry hashplant from bodhi?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Is the blueberries and chocolate blueberry hashplant from bodhi?


I believe so. A cut he got from one of his friends I think. Respect genetics gave it to him, I found the post from Useful.


----------



## Michigan man (Apr 10, 2020)

Glad I took cuts of this one it’s tranquil chocolate and man she apparently hit her Kick the shit button cause she decided to start kickin it last week wish I had a last week pic useful told me to make sure I took cuts of her when she was younger cause he said it looked just like her momma (tranquil elephantizer)thank you useful not only for giving me the heads up but for everything you do and everything u bring to developing and the preservation of great cannabis genetics


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> Glad I took cuts of this one it’s tranquil chocolate and man she apparently hit her Kick the shit button cause she decided to start kickin it last week wish I had a last week pic useful told me to make sure I took cuts of her when she was younger cause he said it looked just like her momma (tranquil elephantizer)thank you useful not only for giving me the heads up but for everything you do and everything u bring to developing and the preservation of great cannabis geneticsView attachment 4529935View attachment 4529936View attachment 4529938


Lookin good brotha!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 10, 2020)

*Charlotte Figi, Who Inspired Nationwide Medical Marijuana Reform, Dies at 13

Not sure if everybody knows. RIP*


----------



## Michigan man (Apr 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Lookin good brotha!


thanks man have had alot of spare time on my hands maybe to much all my rooms r filled and then some gonna have to give my bros some happy 420 gifts i think


----------



## Michigan man (Apr 10, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> *Charlotte Figi, Who Inspired Nationwide Medical Marijuana Reform, Dies at 13
> 
> Not sure if everybody knows. RIP*


So sad rip charlotte


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> *Charlotte Figi, Who Inspired Nationwide Medical Marijuana Reform, Dies at 13
> 
> Not sure if everybody knows. RIP*


At least medical marijuana gave her and her parents some more time together. I have four children and this just breaks my heart! RIP. Don't know how people feel about the Stanley brothers but they are key to her survival for this long. Thank you Stanley brothers for your advocacy of Medical Marijuana!


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 11, 2020)

Bag of oranges day 50 since flip Bud shot.

sorry for the lack of updates, it’s been a weird few weeks.

the Grape OG x Choc D are doing fine, they are just waiting for the BOO to finish so they can have the big lights to themselves. I’m hoping to start updating more by then.

Stay safe Useful fam!


----------



## canalopehaze (Apr 11, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Some folks say that plant physiology differs between day and night and both are important. Others swear by 24/7 light for vegging. Higher electricity bills and heat are other considerations. Either way, if there's been a definitive study proving one or the other approach is "right" I haven't seen it. Which is not to say it isn't out there....
> 
> 20/4 is what I learned many years ago and stuck with, because it made sense and worked. The most important things are to shock the plant out of flowering mode and to keep cycle time consistent while doing so. If 24/7 is working for you, nuff said!


Thanks for the input. All my timers are in use LOL. Great reason to run 24 hrs. Plus It has worked before for me. 20 hrs would have been enough to bring them out of flower I am sure. I may switch to 20/4 today if I can run down a timer. It might confuse this plant a little. I do feel it might work better then the 24/7. I need to change before I bring in the last 2 or 3 plants. "Way to many keepers this run LMAO". I have a incredible Strawberry Lemonade and Banana Sorbet plants that will be kept also. Maybe the last SSH if it is as good as I think it is going to be.

Another thing I am doing that helps with regeneration. My mentor taught me this trick the first time I regenerated. I use a clear plastic 16 gallon trash bag as a cover. Air can still get to the plant from below. The bag helps keep the plant in a really humid environment. This helps keep the lower buds that are left from drying out. You just need to pull the bag off once or twice a day and reverse it to keep the water away from the plant. I have never had a plant not regenerate doing this. Not sure if it is a great trick or just good plants.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> At least medical marijuana gave her and her parents some more time together. I have four children and this just breaks my heart! RIP. Don't know how people feel about the Stanley brothers but they are key to her survival for this long. Thank you Stanley brothers for your advocacy of Medical Marijuana!


Love, condolences, and wishes of comfort and peace to the Figi family.... but.... *the Stanley Brothers are snakes:*








Charlottes Webb


I have heard some terrific stories about the Charlottes Webb strain helping to cure kids seizures. The news reports I have seen show family's across the country moving to Colorado to be able to legally get their child this particular medication to help with the illness. But I have yet to see...




www.thcfarmer.com


----------



## woodeye (Apr 11, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> All my timers are in use LOL.


Yet another reason for 24/7 



canalopehaze said:


> Another thing I am doing that helps with regeneration. My mentor taught me this trick the first time I regenerated. I use a clear plastic 16 gallon trash bag as a cover.


Thanks for the interesting idea. Over the years, I've only lost a couple plants during regeneration and just figured it was from not leaving enough green matter. Will keep this in mind....

BTW, how did your test bud go? I've been hitting on some of the sugar leaves after harvest and am head over heels for BOO's flavor and buzz.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 11, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Love, condolences, and wishes of comfort and peace to the Figi family.... but.... *the Stanley Brothers are snakes:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew someone would dig up something. Did they steal the cut? I don't know and don't care. What I do know is that they got it to Charlotte and risked it all to do so. Giving marijuana to children could have got them thrown in prison probably forever and they did so anyway for the sake of Charlotte. That is all I know, or think I know from what I have seen and heard in the state I live in, the state this happened in. Don't want this to turn into a Stanley brothers debate, dont care that much, a little girl lost her life and that is where our hearts should be. If anyone else disagrees, tell me and I will delete all content containing the Stanley brothers. Again, Don't want this about them at all, just thought I would give props to the people who got medicine to her in the first place.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I knew someone would dig up something. Did they steal the cut? I don't know and don't care. What I do know is that they got it to Charlotte and risked it all to do so. Giving marijuana to children could have got them thrown in prison probably forever and they did so anyway for the sake of Charlotte. That is all I know, or think I know from what I have seen and heard in the state I live in, the state this happened in. Don't want this to turn into a Stanley brothers debate, dont care that much, a little girl lost her life and that is where our hearts should be. If anyone else disagrees, tell me and I will delete all content containing the Stanley brothers. Again, Don't want this about them at all, just thought I would give props to the people who got medicine to her in the first place.


We're those the cats that had a TV show? Not a network show but like discovery, national geographic ECT. Went a couple seasons?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 11, 2020)

@Boosky - can't agree more. IF they did risk much to help anyone, especially a little girl, then they should be proud. 
Rumor has it they used Charlotte to further the family business and the cut itself was said to be stolen. Don't know them personally so I probably shouldn't have posted but the stories I once heard were cringe-worthy. Not nice people.

@iriemartin1974 That's them. Oddly enough, I can't find the credible interviews/articles I once watched/read.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 11, 2020)

From what I gathered, Charlotte's mom is the one who took any risks, the Stanleys were legal.


----------



## Chip Green (Apr 11, 2020)

Lucky Lime F2 , specimen sample #1
38 nights. Bridgelux EB series 3500K, with some Samsung F-series 3500K, aaaannnnddd, some CMH 3100K spillage from the sides....
Looks like she's just about to get rippin'...


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 11, 2020)

gogxcd 26 days from flip


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 11, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4530825gogxcd 26 days from flip


I have 2 phenos this one has some leaves that are purple on the bottom side


----------



## Foulal (Apr 11, 2020)

Here’s a update on a chocolate diesel I harvested a month ago. Breaking it up to put in a grinder it reeks of citrus cleaner. The flavor is much milder but but it coats your whole mouth. Really Stoney high. Buds aren’t super dense but it’s still killer smoke


----------



## Boosky (Apr 11, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @Boosky - can't agree more. IF they did risk much to help anyone, especially a little girl, then they should be proud.
> Rumor has it they used Charlotte to further the family business and the cut itself was said to be stolen. Don't know them personally so I probably shouldn't have posted but the stories I once heard were cringe-worthy. Not nice people.
> 
> @iriemartin1974 That's them. Oddly enough, I can't find the credible interviews/articles I once watched/read.


That's a bummer, always they they were really good peeps. Oh well at least they did the advocacy part of it. Money probably got to them, it usually does, makes you do shady shit. Or they did the shady shit before the advocacy then it would be like Robin Hood? I'm baked, sorry.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 11, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Here’s a update on a chocolate diesel I harvested a month ago. Breaking it up to put in a grinder it reeks of citrus cleaner. The flavor is much milder but but it coats your whole mouth. Really Stoney high. Buds aren’t super dense but it’s still killer smokeView attachment 4530910


Looks like killer smoke!


----------



## Foulal (Apr 11, 2020)

This is my favorite chocolate diesel pheno I have grown and this is the plant I mentioned in the jbc thread. Not sure how to describe the flavor or smell but it’s great. It’s a super potent night time smoke that all my friends ask for again. I lost the cut and I’ve been very slowly smoking the last quarter I had of it lol


----------



## canalopehaze (Apr 12, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Yet another reason for 24/7
> 
> 
> Thanks for the interesting idea. Over the years, I've only lost a couple plants during regeneration and just figured it was from not leaving enough green matter. Will keep this in mind....
> ...


Test bud was great. The high had the intensity I wanted. Flavor was there but after only drying for 3 days it was only a tease. I wanted to be sure this plant regenerated so I didn't finish it as long as I normally would have. I will have a better update on BOO in another day or 2. It has been drying for 5 days already.

Both smell and flavor are more on the lines of orange rind now instead of the fresh orange it once had. Still not to sure about the other 2 pheno's. This one plant seems to be worth the purchase price of the seeds. Now I just have to see if I like what I have been wishing for LMAO.


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update !!! I was able to get a couple seed shipments out for 420. Blueberries n Chocolate fems, some Chocolate Diesel fems, and some Chem D x Chocolate Diesel Fems. I have been moving plants to the isolated spot, that's fun......lol. Gonna have some more Double Dipped Strawberries, Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel, Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel fems. Also a bigger batch of the Blueberries n Chocolate fems are in the oven.
> 
> It amazes me the progress of our thread while I have been absent, you folks are something else. I certainly miss all of you from the bottom of my heart !!! Just know that while i'm not with you daily, my heart is with ya every day. Your continued support is certainly appreciated. Be safe, and I hope this message finds you and yours well.
> 
> ...


@Useful Seeds I will be getting Blueberries n Chocolate fems, Chocolate Diesel fems,and some skywalker og chocolate diesel fems if I’m lucky enough to get before they sell out. Are you going to have a sale at 420? Also will the BOO be restocked for 420?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 12, 2020)

Where will the 420 release be sold. DC seed exchange or jbc seeds? I hope I will be fast enuff to grab a few. I hope the Useful family has a great day and if you partake happy Easter. May light touch you and your loved ones.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 12, 2020)

Key7 said:


> First grow going surprisingly well. Useful blueberries n oranges


Looks super honestly.


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks like dcse has some of the new useful drops but no 4/20 sale yet


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 12, 2020)

a little of the purple under leaves of gog x cd


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 12, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Looks like dcse has some of the new useful drops but no 4/20 sale yet


Did you know that 4=D and 20=T 420 is Donald Trump.. Spooky Not pro or anti..


----------



## chuckswortz21 (Apr 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


Hey quick question if you get this. Is your blueberry n oranges feminized easy to grow and/or suitable for a north east USA outdoor grow? 

Thanks a bunch. You seem to be one of the few that have decent prices. Saw your posts on here as well and wanted to give yours a shot. 

Really wanted to try your strawberry double dipped but it was sold out!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 12, 2020)

this purple leaf pheno is starting to frost up and can't get enough to drink


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Looks like dcse has some of the new useful drops but no 4/20 sale yet


Yeah, and the Chem 91 SKVA X Chocolate Diesel is already sold out


----------



## canalopehaze (Apr 13, 2020)

FLAVOR!!! That is the first thing that comes to mind when I tried the first dried bud of BOO. I can't say I have ever had a strain where flavor lasted well after the exhale. I mean a minute or 2. I can't put a word on the flavor. It is not because I didn't have time LOL. I am glad I kept this plant just because of this. 

There are simularities to Tangy. It also had long lasting flavor. I didn't like that flavor at all. That was a bitch LMAO. Flavor on BOO is a cross between tangerine and orange rind. What is in there that makes this flavor last so long is beyond me but I like it. The high is more middle of the road then I expected. Plenty strong but it seems to be more evening weed then morning. 

All this has me really wondering about the SSH pollen that snuck into the tent. Don't know how many seeds there will be in this BOO plant. They will be keepers though.


----------



## woodeye (Apr 13, 2020)

I've already got more seed packets than I can grow in a year and probably more finished herb than I'll be able to smoke. OTOH, I'm really enjoying my little grows, especially in these times. So, try as I might to reign in my seed buying impulses, every time I see posts here, browse the current catalog or drool over the pipeline, the temptation to splurge on more Useful offerings hits me. 

Chocolate Diesel crosses seem to be Useful favorites and I recently started a couple Black Jack x CD fems. Even though it will be months before I know how they turn out, I keep coming back to CD. Should I give it a try and, if so, how do I cure my analysis paralysis and decide between the two offerings? A quick thread search here turned up the expected raves for the F3 (I think). Besides regular vs. fem, what is the appeal of the S(?)1. Is it mostly a new, better chance to go pheno hunting in the CD family tree or ??


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 13, 2020)

chuckswortz21 said:


> Hey quick question if you get this. Is your blueberry n oranges feminized easy to grow and/or suitable for a north east USA outdoor grow?
> 
> Thanks a bunch. You seem to be one of the few that have decent prices. Saw your posts on here as well and wanted to give yours a shot.
> 
> Really wanted to try your strawberry double dipped but it was sold out!!!


This thread is a group of some great folks. I love ROI but this thread is a different animal all together. I think the first useful post I read sold me on useful. I'm not sure the exact post but its gotta be countless by now. We don't typically fight or bad mouth each other.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 13, 2020)

woodeye said:


> I've already got more seed packets than I can grow in a year and probably more finished herb than I'll be able to smoke. OTOH, I'm really enjoying my little grows, especially in these times. So, try as I might to reign in my seed buying impulses, every time I see posts here, browse the current catalog or drool over the pipeline, the temptation to splurge on more Useful offerings hits me.
> 
> Chocolate Diesel crosses seem to be Useful favorites and I recently started a couple Black Jack x CD fems. Even though it will be months before I know how they turn out, I keep coming back to CD. Should I give it a try and, if so, how do I cure my analysis paralysis and decide between the two offerings? A quick thread search here turned up the expected raves for the F3 (I think). Besides regular vs. fem, what is the appeal of the S(?)1. Is it mostly a new, better chance to go pheno hunting in the CD family tree or ??


S1 maybe it's a purer bloodline? More like their parents. Id like to know the answer myself.


----------



## goMM (Apr 13, 2020)

woodeye said:


> I've already got more seed packets than I can grow in a year and probably more finished herb than I'll be able to smoke. OTOH, I'm really enjoying my little grows, especially in these times. So, try as I might to reign in my seed buying impulses, every time I see posts here, browse the current catalog or drool over the pipeline, the temptation to splurge on more Useful offerings hits me.
> 
> Chocolate Diesel crosses seem to be Useful favorites and I recently started a couple Black Jack x CD fems. Even though it will be months before I know how they turn out, I keep coming back to CD. Should I give it a try and, if so, how do I cure my analysis paralysis and decide between the two offerings? A quick thread search here turned up the expected raves for the F3 (I think). Besides regular vs. fem, what is the appeal of the S(?)1. Is it mostly a new, better chance to go pheno hunting in the CD family tree or ??


S1 seeds give u a chance to hunt for the cut that was selfed...so if the Chocolate Diesel that was selfed (bred with itself) was Usefuls cut, u would ultimately have a very good chance of finding a copy or in some cases something better....hope @Useful Seeds is doing good and can weigh in better than I have


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 13, 2020)

Can someone post some photos of flowering blackened oranges? Or some finished nugs would be great too? Also a smoke report would be appreciated and just an all-around analysis


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 13, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Blackened oranges day 57ish


Any pictures Of finished blackened oranges Bud’s? The pictures you posted of day 57 look really good. I’d be interested to hear more about them and what you think In terms of smell and taste if you’ve gotten there yet.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 13, 2020)

Does anyone know what's up with the *protected* Useful packs on GLG?


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 13, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Does anyone know what's up with the *protected* Useful packs on GLG?


It's like that on every page. They don't want you copy and pasting. You can still do it, but you have to jump through some hoops to do it.


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 13, 2020)

@Useful Seeds did you ever think about putting a variety pack together. Like 3-4 different strains in one pack for sale?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 13, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> @Useful Seeds did you ever think about putting a variety pack together. Like 3-4 different strains in one pack for sale?


Yeah that would be sweet! Like 3-4 different strains of 3-4 fem seeds of each, a mix pack so to say.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 13, 2020)

OK, drove to a town to get some wifi to contact you all. I am well, I dropped Orange Cookies x Chocolate D, Blueberries n Chocolate, and Chocolate D s1 with DCSE. I sent Blueberries n Chocolate, Chocolate D s1, Lucky Lime, Chocolate Diesel f3, Chem D x Chocolate D, Orange Cookies x Chocolate D, and more Blackened Oranges to JBCSEEDS. Also sent Chocolate D f3, Chocolate D s1, and Blueberries n Chocolate to GLG. Those are the only recent drops.

I hope this message helps, and I hope it finds you and yours well. Stay safe !!!!!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yeah that would be sweet! Like 3-4 different strains of 3-4 fem seeds of each, a mix pack so to say.


I'd like to see more of this across the whole biz... particularly with newer breeders. You want to try things out but 10-12 seeds is kinda overkill when you're small and likely overloaded with other seeds already.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'd like to see more of this across the whole biz... particularly with newer breeders. You want to try things out but 10-12 seeds is kinda overkill when you're small and likely overloaded with other seeds already.


OK..........I will consider some $100-$120 fem mix packs.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK..........I will consider some $100-$120 fem mix packs.


All the chocolate diesel crosses would be awesome!


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 13, 2020)

a 12 pack of 3ea would be nice for a small grower or just someone testing and that would be around 70$


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 13, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> All the chocolate diesel crosses would be awesome!


Hey brother I hope this message finds you and yours well. I will consider a Useful fem ultimate pack or something. Let's say

3- Double Dipped Strawberries
3- Chocolate Diesel s1
3- Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
3- Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel

$100-$120 for the package. All will be labeled in separate baggies, but attached to my card.


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey brother I hope this message finds you and yours well. I will consider a Useful fem ultimate pack or something. Let's say
> 
> 3- Double Dipped Strawberries
> 3- Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


Love it


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 13, 2020)

what about an orange pack too like 91, boo ,blackened orange, and one more...


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 13, 2020)

Going to hit up Paul tomorrow!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 13, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> a 12 pack of 3ea would be nice for a small grower or just someone testing and that would be around 70$





TevinJonson said:


> what about an orange pack too like 91, boo ,blackened orange, and one more...


I can work on many ideas.........BUT your idea of $70 doesn't work for a 12 pack mixed. I would have to do 4 x the packaging/labeling ect.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey brother I hope this message finds you and yours well. I will consider a Useful fem ultimate pack or something. Let's say
> 
> 3- Double Dipped Strawberries
> 3- Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


A box of chocolates!!


----------



## Huncher (Apr 13, 2020)

Labradorweed said:


> Can someone post some photos of flowering blackened oranges? Or some finished nugs would be great too? Also a smoke report would be appreciated and just an all-around analysis


Got 2 6 wks into flowering. 1 is more stretchy/taller and has a more skunky smell while the 2nd is more stocky with ball type nugs...this one smells outstanding-lots of orange...still aways to go but fingers crossed


----------



## canalopehaze (Apr 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey brother I hope this message finds you and yours well. I will consider a Useful fem ultimate pack or something. Let's say
> 
> 3- Double Dipped Strawberries
> 3- Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


Great idea on the mix pack. The numbers of strains and seeds is perfect. One suggestion would be 2 mixed packs. No one ever likes the same thing anymore. 

I grow different weed to do different things each grow. Usually a sativa a indica and a couple hybrids. Maybe you could consider a mix with effects considered. That would make it easier to grow multiple strains of yours at the same time.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 14, 2020)

I could see a "Three-by-Three" sampler pack making sense too. Getting one less seed and maybe having a small premium added to the usual price would be a fair compromise for the customer who'd rather get more variety than the "best deal". Keeping an incentive to buy full packs seems reasonable. Maybe 70-75 bucks for the 3x3? Maybe each new drop could include a new one-time mix for sale? A breeder could also kind of use it to promote new exciting lines or older strains that he thinks are underrated and getting overlooked, by putting one of those in the mix pack with a couple of classics. I don't know....thinking out loud mostly.

Edit: Ha! I just got a promotional email where another breeder is dropping a "Three strain variety pack" soon. I didn't steal it from them, honest.


----------



## maddmango (Apr 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I can work on many ideas.........BUT your idea of $70 doesn't work for a 12 pack mixed. I would have to do 4 x the packaging/labeling ect.


leave it as a mix, each seed is a surprise which means you gotta grow em to get to the gold without knowing what you're going to get. 12 mix surprise or you can label em which is cool but that also means labeling for me and that sounds like too much work.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 14, 2020)

@Useful Seeds glad to see u poppin in!

stay healthy!
Speaking of popping.

so far 1 has popped!

my 1st in 40 years! So basically a grow virgin!

black lime special reserve.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK..........I will consider some $100-$120 fem mix packs.


With BOGO and $120 we are already getting four different strains, that's ridiculously cheap right now, especially because we get to pick the four exact ones we want. Don't get me wrong, if I could get five different specific strains of yours for the same $120 I would buy them, but we already get to pick four killer strains for an amazing price and your work is worth that and more to most of us I'm sure.

(I'm just waiting on the BOO but I'm going to try a variety as well)

I guess I'm just saying that at your prices people can already put together an amazing pack of four strains for what a lot of places want for one and any of your strains are as good as those $120 packs who don't have BOGO, so you don't have to put together anything specific for me, I'm more than cool with your prices already. In fact I'm not considering growing your strains due to price at all, I'm interested because they look killer and your rep is fantastic.

If you happen to have some seeds around that are getting old or that are actually a mystery to you and you just want to get rid of them for whatever reason that would be cool. I'd be interested in a true "mystery pack" at cheap prices. If you just want to blow out some old inventory or stuff you wouldn't normally put up for sale, that might be fun, you could do that and just make it a "buyer beware" kind of thing. (I'd consider picking up a pack like that as one of my free packs when ordering from GLG for sure.)


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey brother I hope this message finds you and yours well. I will consider a Useful fem ultimate pack or something. Let's say
> 
> 3- Double Dipped Strawberries
> 3- Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


You are spot on with pricing, and considering the amount of extra work in packing and separating, the price point should definitely be on the higher end of the spectrum. There are only a couple of breeders offering 10-12 seeds of (desirable) feminized seeds at that price point. Getting a variety should be extra, and maybe that’s your angle.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 14, 2020)

18six50 said:


> With BOGO and $120 we are already getting four different strains, that's ridiculously cheap right now, especially because we get to pick the four exact ones we want. Don't get me wrong, if I could get five different specific strains of yours for the same $120 I would buy them, but we already get to pick four killer strains for an amazing price and your work is worth that and more to most of us I'm sure.
> 
> (I'm just waiting on the BOO but I'm going to try a variety as well)
> 
> ...


Useful, no info for parent strains, no pics of finished buds. Just mystery on the site, pack of #? For $?. I think the isolation is getting to us. Could you imagine the amount of time and effort thats available for grows in prison?


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 14, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Useful, no info for parent strains, no pics of finished buds. Just mystery on the site, pack of #? For $?. I think the isolation is getting to us. Could you imagine the amount of time and effort thats available for grows in prison?


I have more faith in a mystery seed from a breeder I trust than something with a hyped up picture and the testing info, etc, if it's from new Gelatopurplecrazystinkyfishnumber18 MAN isn't the bomb.. super hip hypesters out there. A picture doesn't mean shit if the breeder is full it.

Sometimes it's just fun to hunt for random pheno's from a good growers stash and often it's more rewarding that just going after a tried and true strain that everyone else already has. Pheno's hunts aren't for everyone though and with plant limits I'd completely understand why some people would never do it. That's why a lot of seeds get wasted being sent out as testers already. For me though, I'd almost pay extra to get a chance to go through some people stash that never gets grown because that might just be where the surprise is waiting.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 14, 2020)

Hmmmm, perhaps you could do 3 different mixes? 1 as you listed, one for a sativa lover, and another for an indica lover? All same price points, just different "genre" of packs?


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 14, 2020)

Heres an update on the Chem D x Banana OG. Shes grown quite a bit and is really starting to fill out! Still only throwing 3 leafs but I'm sure in a few more nodes it'll be the classic 7s. 


A bit of a bend to her but she seems to be straightening out nicely! Not sure when the last update was but she seems to be growing with some good vigor and making some healthy new leaflets!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey brother I hope this message finds you and yours well. I will consider a Useful fem ultimate pack or something. Let's say
> 
> 3- Double Dipped Strawberries
> 3- Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


This would be great 

you could do a BOO variety pack too

I’d gladly drop $120


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 14, 2020)

GrapeOG x CD veggin'.


...and a bitty baby Boo


The GrapeOG is a bleeder, anybody else getting that?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey brother I hope this message finds you and yours well. I will consider a Useful fem ultimate pack or something. Let's say
> 
> 3- Double Dipped Strawberries
> 3- Chocolate Diesel s1
> ...


Perfect! I'm in! I like $100 better than $120. Lol.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 14, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GrapeOG x CD veggin'.
> View attachment 4533829
> 
> ...and a bitty baby Boo
> ...


Didn't notice but a haircut is in order shortly and I'll look for it.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 14, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> This would be great
> 
> you could do a BOO variety pack too
> 
> I’d gladly drop $120


Yeah a BOO variety pack would get my money for sure. 

(I think I've got to get some of the chocolate diesel regulars too, maybe I'll find a male keeper.)


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 14, 2020)

Yeah i wasnt thinking about my first quote lol but for a hobby grower i couldn't drop 120 on seeds shoot id like a 6 pack 2x2x2 but im sure useful will keep small growers in mind


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 14, 2020)

18six50 said:


> I have more faith in a mystery seed from a breeder I trust than something with a hyped up picture and the testing info, etc, if it's from new Gelatopurplecrazystinkyfishnumber18 MAN isn't the bomb.. super hip hypesters out there. A picture doesn't mean shit if the breeder is full it.
> 
> Sometimes it's just fun to hunt for random pheno's from a good growers stash and often it's more rewarding that just going after a tried and true strain that everyone else already has. Pheno's hunts aren't for everyone though and with plant limits I'd completely understand why some people would never do it. That's why a lot of seeds get wasted being sent out as testers already. For me though, I'd almost pay extra to get a chance to go through some people stash that never gets grown because that might just be where the surprise is waiting.


Every day we wake up there's a chance for a surprise.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 14, 2020)

Fellas what's the difference between chocolate diesel s1 and f3?I have some ocxcd going right now and I wanna grab something else.and all the comotion with the CD got me twitching lol


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 14, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Fellas what's the difference between chocolate diesel s1 and f3?I have some ocxcd going right now and I wanna grab something else.and all the comotion with the CD got me twitching lol


S1 is first generation feminized, the F3 is third generation Regular seeds.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 15, 2020)

18six50 said:


> S1 is first generation feminized, the F3 is third generation Regular seeds.


Thank you sir


----------



## Skunk_Dog (Apr 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Public Service Announcement. If anyone here missed out on the Black Lime Reserve f4, I reckon some folks didn't pay, there are 4 packs up for grabs at GLG.


hello, are any left?


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 15, 2020)

Skunk_Dog said:


> hello, are any left?


That PSA was from 2 months ago. No, there aren't any listed at GLG.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 15, 2020)

She has stayed nice and squat. Not a problem at all so far. Just starting to get a bit of chunk to her.

Chem D x Banana OG around 25 days from flip.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 16, 2020)

Has anyone tried the schwazzi technique with useful gear? Now I've heard about fan leafs giving energy ECT. But what I'm trying is schwazzi with one plant but I've left one branch non schwazzi. There are so many opinions and tips.. God I love this hobby. I never stop learning. Good day folks.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Has anyone tried the schwazzi technique with useful gear? Now I've heard about fan leafs giving energy ECT. But what I'm trying is schwazzi with one plant but I've left one branch non schwazzi. There are so many opinions and tips.. God I love this hobby. I never stop learning. Good day folks.


Schwazzi is stripping fan leafs.. All most all of them except the tip top ones but I've seen people pretty much strip them all. For tech people the fan leaves converts light into plant information. LOL


----------



## TackYouCack! (Apr 16, 2020)

Can anyone tell me when and where the Chem D & Banana OG drop was? I couldn't find any release info in the search function. Sounds like a killer cross. I did just grab some more Chem D & Chocolate D at JBC though. I currently have one lady a few weeks from finishing but she reeks of locker room funk and a hot chocolate packet.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Has anyone tried the schwazzi technique with useful gear? Now I've heard about fan leafs giving energy ECT. But what I'm trying is schwazzi with one plant but I've left one branch non schwazzi. There are so many opinions and tips.. God I love this hobby. I never stop learning. Good day folks.


I have always been scared to go ham on my plants. I really should give it a try as I have two more of those chem D x banana OG's in queue that aren't as nice as the one in flower.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 16, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> Can anyone tell me when and where the Chem D & Banana OG drop was? I couldn't find any release info in the search function. Sounds like a killer cross. I did just grab some more Chem D & Chocolate D at JBC though. I currently have one lady a few weeks from finishing but she reeks of locker room funk and a hot chocolate packet.


I can't recall. I was fortunate enough to get my pack on one of Useful's Sunday giveaways. I bet the Chem D x Choc D will be killer though.


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 16, 2020)

It would really nice if any EU seeds bank would sell Useful seeds.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 16, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> Can anyone tell me when and where the Chem D & Banana OG drop was? I couldn't find any release info in the search function. Sounds like a killer cross. I did just grab some more Chem D & Chocolate D at JBC though. I currently have one lady a few weeks from finishing but she reeks of locker room funk and a hot chocolate packet.


Nice! Any pics? Chem D x CD is in the next round. Hope to pop them this weekend.


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Schwazzi is stripping fan leafs.. All most all of them except the tip top ones but I've seen people pretty much strip them all. For tech people the fan leaves converts light into plant information. LOL


Only thing I don’t like about the idea of stripping most of the fan leaves is that when the plant does run into a place late in it’s flowering where it needs that little bit of extra nutrients they can easily get them from those fan leaves. I think the misconception is that fan leaves are necessary but they are only necessary if your plant actually gets to a stage where it needs those nutrients that are stored. If you give your plant exactly what it needs then it will never have a reason to drain the fan leaves. Although at the same time, late in the flowering the plant can have trouble getting certain nutrients that may be locked out Or just not be there for whatever reasons.


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4533776
> Heres an update on the Chem D x Banana OG. Shes grown quite a bit and is really starting to fill out! Still only throwing 3 leafs but I'm sure in a few more nodes it'll be the classic 7s.
> 
> View attachment 4533778
> A bit of a bend to her but she seems to be straightening out nicely! Not sure when the last update was but she seems to be growing with some good vigor and making some healthy new leaflets!


May I ask why you mulch your solo cups? I realize that it keeps moisture in but do you find it worth it? Because I may start doing this but at the same time they’re only there for two weeks


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 16, 2020)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about the Sunday driver? Or whatever it’s called, sunshine daydream times Choc D.
I’m interested in this one but I didn’t want to pick it up because of how new it was.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Apr 16, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice! Any pics? Chem D x CD is in the next round. Hope to pop them this weekend.
> View attachment 4535696


One and its not very good. I think this was last week. I will try to get a new one out of the tent tonight. Someone posted a gallon jug sized one a couple months back. This one was way underfed but the main cola should still be 2+ coke cans.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 16, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I have always been scared to go ham on my plants. I really should give it a try as I have two more of those chem D x banana OG's in queue that aren't as nice as the one in flower.


I've started one. Going into 2wks flower. I will have results for schwazzi and non. Pics and weights. Still I think you can try half a plant schwazzi half regular.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 16, 2020)

Labradorweed said:


> May I ask why you mulch your solo cups? I realize that it keeps moisture in but do you find it worth it? Because I may start doing this but at the same time they’re only there for two weeks


Mainly for the reason you listed, moisture retention. I also do it to keep the algae away as I do a spagnum-perlite mix and feed em like you would in a coco set up. Is it worth it? Eh, it depends on what I'm planning on doing with the seedling or clone. The Chem D is going to live in that solo cup until she is about 5 nodes in then I can clone her; so in that case yes it is. If I am temporarily keeping it in some medium until I transplant or sell it; then its not worth it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 16, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> One and its not very good. I think this was last week. I will try to get a new one out of the tent tonight. Someone posted a gallon jug sized one a couple months back. This one was way underfed but the main cola should still be 2+ coke cans.
> View attachment 4535837


Thanks, bud! She looks good to me. I figured yield would be good. Keep the pics coming. Looking forward to a smoke report.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update !!! I was able to get a couple seed shipments out for 420. Blueberries n Chocolate fems, some Chocolate Diesel fems, and some Chem D x Chocolate Diesel Fems. I have been moving plants to the isolated spot, that's fun......lol. Gonna have some more Double Dipped Strawberries, Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel, Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel fems. Also a bigger batch of the Blueberries n Chocolate fems are in the oven.
> 
> It amazes me the progress of our thread while I have been absent, you folks are something else. I certainly miss all of you from the bottom of my heart !!! Just know that while i'm not with you daily, my heart is with ya every day. Your continued support is certainly appreciated. Be safe, and I hope this message finds you and yours well.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly new here,but quite familiar with the folks and site as I was a lurker for few years .the last year ,year and a half I have been fully addicted to this site and spent countless hours essentially studying lol.This is one thread that I have kept tabs on since I first seen Useful,his gear,and the genuine good vibes he sends out in every post.It's posts like these that reafirm me that there are still some very great people left on this earth.And he is not the only one on this site,but he stands out the most to me.Maybe that's why my very first seed purchase ever ....with all the info I gathered over year and a half of hard reading ,was his OCxCD which I have vegging right now along with some f2s from another site member who picked me up when I was down with no money and no hope of popping anything for a long time.Thanks a lot fellas for all the long sleepless nights,the nights alone,the hopeless period after a fight with the woman when you just feel like your brains gonna melt ,for the 1028 questions you answered,and for the 1000000 answers that I don't even know the questions to yet .Rock on boyz


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 16, 2020)

Labradorweed said:


> Has anyone seen or heard anything about the Sunday driver? Or whatever it’s called, sunshine daydream times Choc D.
> I’m interested in this one but I didn’t want to pick it up because of how new it was.


If you pick them up I'm sure you won't be disappointed, it's useful gear. Plus if there's no other posts about them that would make you the foremost expert on the matter. And that's badass.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 16, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> I'm fairly new here,but quite familiar with the folks and site as I was a lurker for few years .the last year ,year and a half I have been fully addicted to this site and spent countless hours essentially studying lol.This is one thread that I have kept tabs on since I first seen Useful,his gear,and the genuine good vibes he sends out in every post.It's posts like these that reafirm me that there are still some very great people left on this earth.And he is not the only one on this site,but he stands out the most to me.Maybe that's why my very first seed purchase ever ....with all the info I gathered over year and a half of hard reading ,was his OCxCD which I have vegging right now along with some f2s from another site member who picked me up when I was down with no money and no hope of popping anything for a long time.Thanks a lot fellas for all the long sleepless nights,the nights alone,the hopeless period after a fight with the woman when you just feel like your brains gonna melt ,for the 1028 questions you answered,and for the 1000000 answers that I don't even know the questions to yet .Rock on boyz


Makes you wonder just how great this world would be if everyone was riu/useful thread members. TBH I became a thread member because of a useful post too. I expected him to be nice because there's money involved but I can honestly say I believe he is genuinely a good dude. So out of respect for him I try to do the same. And not just online but in the real world. I know that sounds stupid.. I'm glad he gets my money.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 17, 2020)

Update !! Thank you all for the kind words, that stuff is heartfelt for sure. Thank you all for keeping the thread alive with posts , pics , ect. I have thought long and hard about our talks about the Useful's Ultimate fem assortment packs. I spoke with JBC and am gonna send him some as a test. They will be Chocolate Diesel crosses for the first round.

3- Blueberries n Chocolate Diesel
3- Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel
3- Tranquil Chocolate
3- GG # 4 x Chocolate Diesel

Price will be $100.00 for that package. I hope you folks find that fair. UM, I have some fems coming up soon

Double Dipped Strawberries
GG # 4 x Chocolate Diesel
Gelato # 45 x Chocolate Diesel
Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel
Bigger batch of Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

A fresh batch of Bag of Oranges fems are cookin as well.

I am sometimes secretive about upcoming releases, now is not the time for that. I actually have one of Bodhi's personally selected cuts of Gogi OG, it's his Goji Razz cut. I'm gonna hit her with Chocolate Diesel fem pollen. 

Lot's of fems in the works.

I hope this message/update finds all of you and your families safe and well. Be safe, we will get through this.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 17, 2020)

I will take one of those box of chocolates right now lol.Also I will hold people ransom for that Skywalker cross so help my [email protected]# k l! No but really that cross has me more excited then anything else seed wise.I'm all done buying regs for now ,time to top off the stash with fems.Thank you sir


Useful Seeds said:


> Update !! Thank you all for the kind words, that stuff is heartfelt for sure. Thank you all for keeping the thread alive with posts , pics , ect. I have thought long and hard about our talks about the Useful's Ultimate fem assortment packs. I spoke with JBC and am gonna send him some as a test. They will be Chocolate Diesel crosses for the first round.
> 
> 3- Blueberries n Chocolate Diesel
> 3- Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


----------



## blowerme (Apr 17, 2020)

Hope all you are doin well. GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers day 36 days since flip, real stinky when I open tent. Drinking quite a bit


Another GrapeOgxChoc diesel 9 days since popped


This is Orange cookies x choc diesel stretchin a little bit. Planted 4 days ago. Shwaggy p fossil fuel in the back. Cant Wait


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 17, 2020)

I asked about the schwazzi technique and my first attempt is with the lucky lime and though its been 2 days since the stripping of those fan leaves I think it's going to result in the biggest buds I've grown using LED's.. But we will see and the jabba's following closely behind. My goodness it's hard to believe it's been just 2wks since flip and the tent has lost two due to sex. 
I'd like the usefamz opinion on ordering a different light setup for the 4x4x"6.4?" Tent. Should I get an led similar to the spider farmer 4000? Or a de 600w? I think I should be able to keep the tent cool with my tent ac and the right hood. Otherwise I wouldn't bring the de 600w up?


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 17, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I asked about the schwazzi technique and my first attempt is with the lucky lime and though its been 2 days since the stripping of those fan leaves I think it's going to result in the biggest buds I've grown using LED's.. But we will see and the jabba's following closely behind. My goodness it's hard to believe it's been just 2wks since flip and the tent has lost two due to sex.
> I'd like the usefamz opinion on ordering a different light setup for the 4x4x"6.4?" Tent. Should I get an led similar to the spider farmer 4000? Or a de 600w? I think I should be able to keep the tent cool with my tent ac and the right hood. Otherwise I wouldn't bring the de 600w up?


You can't go wrong with either, the 600w would be my pick, but that's just me, I'm used to them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 18, 2020)

Just an FYI useful gear is 54 bucks a pack on JBC right now, ya'll would be foolish to pass up restocking on that OCxCD, just saying....


----------



## Skunk_Dog (Apr 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


Hi, what’s your HOAG x SSDD] x Helena? What do these crosses consist of?


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 18, 2020)

Picked up my first useful pack from jbc. Blueberries n chocolate. Was interested in the gelato 45 x choc diesel too but those must of not been ready.


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 18, 2020)

12 days since flip still just doing their thing hope to see some nice buds on them soon


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 18, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> 12 days since flip still just doing their thing hope to see some nice buds on them soon


They look hungry


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 18, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> They look hungry


yeah they are in organic soil no nutes so they are a bit under fed lol plus they are stretching like crazy now hopefully once they stop theyll bulk up a lil


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 18, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Just an FYI useful gear is 54 bucks a pack on JBC right now, ya'll would be foolish to pass up restocking on that OCxCD, just saying....


is this the best CD cross you've grown from Useful so far?If not then what is?

Ive had a pack for a while that DCSE sent me by mistake when I ordered BOO


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 18, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> yeah they are in organic soil no nutes so they are a bit under fed lol plus they are stretching like crazy now hopefully once they stop theyll bulk up a lil


They look nice and it's better to be worried about needing to add a little fertilizer than it is to being going oh shit, what did I do. Clean up the leaves that don't come back though, no point in keeping them on there. Keeping the bottoms tidy gives them a boost going into flower anyway, so some of that stuff would be coming off anyway.


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 18, 2020)

18six50 said:


> They look nice and it's better to be worried about needing to add a little fertilizer than it is to being going oh shit, what did I do. Clean up the leaves that don't come back though, no point in keeping them on there. Keeping the bottoms tidy gives them a boost going into flower anyway, so some of that stuff would be coming off anyway.


yeah im going to defoliate soon so ive just been puting it off wanted to wait until they finish stretching b4 i take any leaves


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 18, 2020)

The Chem D x Banana OG is starting to put off some decent odor... if I'm about a foot away from her she has a very strong "weed smell" to her with slight chemical after tones... Im thinking I am going to keep the original seedling as a mother and flower out one of her progeny seeing as shes only a few nodes in and always so fragrant!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 18, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> is this the best CD cross you've grown from Useful so far?If not then what is?
> 
> Ive had a pack for a while that DCSE sent me by mistake when I ordered BOO


I used to only order from dcse but they switched up the apps they process payments with. And I'm not famil


Zipz55 said:


> is this the best CD cross you've grown from Useful so far?If not then what is?
> 
> Ive had a pack for a while that DCSE sent me by mistake when I ordered BOO


I got the cd's immediately from jbc because of all the high praise and because their s1's.


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 18, 2020)

Ordered these up from dcse on Wednesday and got them yesterday


----------



## Boosky (Apr 18, 2020)

I f'


iriemartin1974 said:


> I used to only order from dcse but they switched up the apps they process payments with. And I'm not famil
> 
> I got the cd's immediately from jbc because of all the high praise and because their s1's.


I f'ed up and waited to long for the S1's and now they're out. Ya snooze, ya lose! Oh well still gonna pickup Blueberries n Chocolate and maybe?


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 18, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I f'
> 
> I f'ed up and waited to long for the S1's and now they're out. Ya snooze, ya lose! Oh well still gonna pickup Blueberries n Chocolate and maybe?


Dcse has cd s1's right now if you're still wanting some


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 18, 2020)

grape og x cd tester around day 33 from flip


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4538444grape og x cd tester around day 33 from flip


Mine are on are around two weeks from flip, hope mine turns out that frosty! It's like I could smell it, smelled like Grape Stomper, I hope! Lookin good!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> Dcse has cd s1's right now if you're still wanting some


Thanks for the heads up, ended up getting Blueberries n Chocolate and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel so far. Never ordered from them, they look l legit. Anyone from here order there?


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 19, 2020)

I


Boosky said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ended up getting Blueberries n Chocolate and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel so far. Never ordered from them, they look l legit. Anyone from here order there?


Yeah I've ordered from them several times they're legit, send tracking usually the same day as long as you order before 11 am est


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I f'
> 
> I f'ed up and waited to long for the S1's and now they're out. Ya snooze, ya lose! Oh well still gonna pickup Blueberries n Chocolate and maybe?


Hey I don't normally buy the way I have to buy this time.. if something goes wrong on my end I will let u know. The usefamz gotta look out for each other. Not saying I'm going to mess up on purpose because like u I've been waiting too. Plus all the 4/20 drops too.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ended up getting Blueberries n Chocolate and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel so far. Never ordered from them, they look l legit. Anyone from here order there?


Yep they are legit. I wish they still did pay pal or took cards. Plus I'm a DC native.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 19, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> Ordered these up from dcse on Wednesday and got them yesterdayView attachment 4538390


I used to only order from DCSE, but they switched to the cash app.. Is the cash app easy and reliable?


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 19, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I used to only order from DCSE, but they switched to the cash app.. Is the cash app easy and reliable?


Cash app is just like paying with your card. Made my last 3 seed buys with it. Hope all the SeedBank’s keep using it. Wish Great Lakes genetics would start using it.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 19, 2020)

If DCSB still has that token payment thing as their preferred method, do anything else. Paul sent seeds immediately, but took 2 months to straighten the payment out. As usual, it ended up with cash is king!


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 19, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I used to only order from DCSE, but they switched to the cash app.. Is the cash app easy and reliable?


Yes you just enter your card in like PayPal then he'll send u a request and you pay through cash app


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Cash app is just like paying with your card. Made my last 3 seed buys with it. Hope all the SeedBank’s keep using it. Wish Great Lakes genetics would start using it.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Cash app is just like paying with your card. Made my last 3 seed buys with it. Hope all the SeedBank’s keep using it. Wish Great Lakes genetics would start using it.


I was about to download the app but the review of the app isnt good. Calling them thives ECT. I don't have alot of money to steal but I don't have any money I can afford to have stolen. I'm not doubting DCSE at all though.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ordered the Chem Cookie Trip from DCSE.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4/20 to all the Useful Seeds family.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 20, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Happy 4/20 to all the Useful Seeds family.


To you too Red! Got a Monkey Juice going down next to a Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel this evening to celebrate!


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 20, 2020)

Chem D x Banana OG is chilling out under a rebuilt fixture using Luminus Gen 4 90 cri's. I also tossed in two more that were ready for flower. Fun times ahead!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey Fellas,

Thanks to suggestion from @Tangerine_ I grabbed a pack of Useful fem beans. This is my first try with this breeder. This stout lil lady is already a bit of a stinker with fuely choco notes readily apparent if you rub the stem and also a little perfume in the local atmosphere. Cover crop stems are showing through in the pics

2 questions 1- Should i take some clones right now since she is a stinker at the early age of 24 days?
2- Is she too squatty? I think the top is 5th node and the plant is just 10 inches tall?

Appreciate any observations, many thanks.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 21, 2020)

Really interested in the Lucky Lime F2. How is the pheno hunting? Given that they are F2, anybody find any that lean more toward the BLSR?


----------



## Kae252 (Apr 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hmmm, an apple, an orange, a bunch of bananas, 4 jars of good dope, and 3/4 roll of TP.
> I like the way you think!
> 
> Be sure you've got a lighter or two tho (this goes for all of us)
> View attachment 4511410


Yo i need seeds hmu


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Thanks to suggestion from @Tangerine_ I grabbed a pack of Useful fem beans. This is my first try with this breeder. This stout lil lady is already a bit of a stinker with fuely choco notes readily apparent if you rub the stem and also a little perfume in the local atmosphere. Cover crop stems are showing through in the pics
> 
> ...


It depends on what you're wanting. If you're wanting to keep a mother, then clone her asap and don't put her into flower, instead put the clone into flower. As for the structure, that depends on what the grower is wanting IMHO and what environment they're in. You can also manipulate your stretch by varying your wavelength as well as time the light is one. She looks super healthy and great plant though, keep posting pics they look great!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> It depends on what you're wanting. If you're wanting to keep a mother, then clone her asap and don't put her into flower, instead put the clone into flower. As for the structure, that depends on what the grower is wanting IMHO and what environment they're in. You can also manipulate your stretch by varying your wavelength as well as time the light is one. She looks super healthy and great plant though, keep posting pics they look great!


Thanks BD. My main interest with this plant was to learn about Useful. Ive got a pack of the BJ x CD fems. With this first plant I'll likely just give it six weeks veg and flip to 12/12. Maybe if she gets super stinky as she matures I'll reconsider taking a few cuts. Otherwise I can surely find other decent plants in the pack.

I would like to see more spacing between the nodes. I'm using a 4k cob to veg. When I observed how tight the nodes were on this plant I raised the light and added in a few watts of a 1750k cob.. The extra red light had a positive effect but it did not increase node spacing. I've got a far red bar that I know causes mad stretch with sufficient exposure. I am gonna give it a try.

Thanks for the support. I'll def put up more pics. Of course the juiciest pics come at the end.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 21, 2020)

what’s your cover crop?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 21, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> what’s your cover crop?


Im not 100% sure what germinated in that specific pot but I'm using the clover cover crop mix from BAS. I try to stay a step ahead prepping the pots by pre seeding a pot and then when potting up time comes I drop the plant into the pot w cover crop already under way.

Are you into cover crops? I think that they are good insurance that your substrate is healthy and good to go.

Pic shows 5 gal pot, w cover crop getting started, for this plant to move into in about one week


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m looking at tying it in 2 minds though unsure if I should try my hand at growing in coco or fully commit to soil and organic gardening practices and do cover crops etc I have a pack of black jack to so will be following your posts


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 21, 2020)

Depending on what the cover crop is composed of, it helps support the soil and prevent erosion (or perlite floating up), also can have nitrogen-fixing bacteria that have a symbiotic relationship with the cover crop. There are some other benefits but when I use them, those are my main ones...


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm telling you guys.. Give me one site that takes CC's AND rides with Useful and it's a wrap..



Boosky said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ended up getting Blueberries n Chocolate and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel so far. Never ordered from them, they look l legit. Anyone from here order there?


I got the chock d s1 fems. Send me a pm I'd like to talk about the blu's n chock.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 21, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I was about to download the app but the review of the app isnt good. Calling them thives ECT. I don't have alot of money to steal but I don't have any money I can afford to have stolen. I'm not doubting DCSE at all though.


Thanks to the folks at dcse I was able to get some beans.. Point blank I trust those guys.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 21, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Chem D x Banana OG is chilling out under a rebuilt fixture using Luminus Gen 4 90 cri's. I also tossed in two more that were ready for flower. Fun times ahead!
> 
> View attachment 4540604View attachment 4540605


Rebuilt? Bad ass. I love to be taught how to do that.


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Double dipped strawberries smelling fruity to sour lemonade omg she smells and taste amazing high is not strong but relaxing body high over all nice smoke. Will definitely give it another run.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 21, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Rebuilt? Bad ass. I love to be taught how to do that.


Originally I had a project box on top with on off switches for up to 4 top mounted power supplies. At one time I had 4 citi cobs each on a switch. That is removed in favor of a single power cord. Swapped out the hlg 240 power supply for an hlg 320 on an external dimmer. Its not as pretty as the qb panel but its every bit as functional and for some reason it gives me a little more room. I have plans to make a sheet metal enclosure around the fans instead of the hillbilly tape but that can wait. I started off small with small light projects. and it gets easier and easier the more you mess with it.
Oh and here is some boo flower. Crap now the desk smells like oranges......


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 21, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Originally I had a project box on top with on off switches for up to 4 top mounted power supplies. At one time I had 4 citi cobs each on a switch. That is removed in favor of a single power cord. Swapped out the hlg 240 power supply for an hlg 320 on an external dimmer. Its not as pretty as the qb panel but its every bit as functional and for some reason it gives me a little more room. I have plans to make a sheet metal enclosure around the fans instead of the hillbilly tape but that can wait. I started off small with small light projects. and it gets easier and easier the more you mess with it.
> Oh and here is some boo flower. Crap now the desk smells like oranges......
> View attachment 4541584View attachment 4541585View attachment 4541586


My biggest fear would be doing something wrong and burning the house down. I can hear the neighbors.. "The roof, the roof the roof is on fire!"


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 22, 2020)

Whos made dry ice hash? And made any with useful stuffs?


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 22, 2020)

Bag of oranges bud shots. I’m thinking another week or so and they should be ready to chop. 

Lots of purple/blackening of the fans, extremely frosty plants, the best I have grown to date. Let’s hope it smokes as good as they look lol

The grape OG x Choc d testers are doing well, buds forming and stacking up nicely. I’ll grab a few pics of those babies later when the lights come back on.


Hope you are all well, stay safe my useful fam!!!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 22, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Originally I had a project box on top with on off switches for up to 4 top mounted power supplies. At one time I had 4 citi cobs each on a switch. That is removed in favor of a single power cord. Swapped out the hlg 240 power supply for an hlg 320 on an external dimmer. Its not as pretty as the qb panel but its every bit as functional and for some reason it gives me a little more room. I have plans to make a sheet metal enclosure around the fans instead of the hillbilly tape but that can wait. I started off small with small light projects. and it gets easier and easier the more you mess with it.
> Oh and here is some boo flower. Crap now the desk smells like oranges......
> View attachment 4541584View attachment 4541585View attachment 4541586


Bingo


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 22, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I was about to download the app but the review of the app isnt good. Calling them thives ECT. I don't have alot of money to steal but I don't have any money I can afford to have stolen. I'm not doubting DCSE at all though.


Cash App is developed and owned by Square. Pretty sure Square isn’t into the thievery business, but they have been known to freeze accounts when used for things like seed sales...especially when someone decides to try to pull a fast one and try to issue a chargeback for a legit purchase so mom’s account doesn’t show a charge (or similar antics).


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 22, 2020)

Has anyone run and finished blackjack x choc diesel?


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ve ran and finished Chocolate Diesel, Chem91 Orange, Orange Cookies x Phantom Cookies.. all very dank. All highly recommended too. I would test for Useful any day! Peace sdd420


----------



## Labradorweed (Apr 22, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> I’ve ran and finished Chocolate Diesel, Chem91 Orange, Orange Cookies x Phantom Cookies.. all very dank. All highly recommended too. I would test for Useful any day! Peace sdd420


I’m sure I would too but I definitely am looking for certain traits.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 22, 2020)

Labradorweed said:


> I’m sure I would too but I definitely am looking for certain traits.


I was responding in general bro don’t know specificities on that strain. But Chocolate Diesel is very vigorous and crosses well. Good luck


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 23, 2020)

Two of my four Black Lime Special Reserve seeds that popped. One pot fell of the deck & one the cat destroyed.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 23, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Two of my four Black Lime Special Reserve seeds that popped. One pot fell of the deck & one the cat destroyed.


Cats are evil, love em anyway but they are still evil little bastards sometimes. Dogs can be bad too, I had a lab with a fetish for Styrofoam cups, I found that out the hard way when I left her alone with my clones, came home to a spectacular mess.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 23, 2020)

I hope all of you are doin well, including your friends and family, strange times we are living in for sure. The Useful team,which is just my wife and I, are doin well. I'm not sure if I ever told you folks that, now ya know that it is just me and my wife.

I have been doing a lot of thinking about the mixed fem packs. You already know about the first Chocolate Diesel crosses pack. I really like the idea of the name Box of Chocolates that a member suggested. Great idea for a name !!!! I like the idea soo much that I am working on a Box of Chocolates #2

3-Chocolate Diesel s1
3-Blueberries n Chocolate
3-Double Dipped Strawberries
3-Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

There will also be a Box of Chocolates #3. Gimme some time to decide on the mix, but these are not mix packs that you will have to wait for. They will be available within the next couple of weeks.

Some folks suggested that I also do an orange mix pack of 12 assorted fem seeds using BOO reversed as the pollen source. I agree, and i'm on it already, also gonna be coming up with some ideas for a mix pack of possibly 2 Chocolate Diesel crosses along with 2 BOO crosses. 

Long story short, while I can't at the moment be with you all on a daily basis (that is driving me nuts) I do think about all of you constantly. Sucks to be out of the loop on our page............haha. But from what I see, you all have it under control. THANK YOU !!! Thank you for your continued support, the love, respect, and for keeping our thread alive.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 23, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope all of you are doin well, including your friends and family, strange times we are living in for sure. The Useful team,which is just my wife and I, are doin well. I'm not sure if I ever told you folks that, now ya know that it is just me and my wife.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of thinking about the mixed fem packs. You already know about the first Chocolate Diesel crosses pack. I really like the idea of the name Box of Chocolates that a member suggested. Great idea for a name !!!! I like the idea soo much that I am working on a Box of Chocolates #2
> 
> ...


Feel kinda honoured to have contributed to this with the name Box of Chocolates. When they are available I am going to risk getting a pack. Will they be at GLG?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 23, 2020)

maxamus1 said:


> Double dipped strawberries smelling fruity to sour lemonade omg she smells and taste amazing high is not strong but relaxing body high over all nice smoke. Will definitely give it another run.


The older I get, the relaxing ones are where it's at for me. That and taste. Blasting sativa's give me anxiety sometimes and heavy indica's I reserve for the weekend's usually. I think that's why I like hybrids mostly, little bit of both. I'm totally cool with 10-15% THC, it's always higher than that just because of the genetics I grow, so I use in moderation. My wife on the other hand, says "The higher % THC the better!" She loves her some strong weed! Lol.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 23, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Whos made dry ice hash? And made any with useful stuffs?


I have made it but not with any of Useful's stuff. Have made it many times and is my preferred method for making it. Simple and not so time consuming as other methods. Always has a really terpy taste to it and you can taste the specific strain you process.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 23, 2020)

Kae252 said:


> Yo i need seeds hmu


If you cant find a lighter notebook paper graphite from a pencil and microwave is a way to get fire.. lol


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I have made it but not with any of Useful's stuff. Have made it many times and is my preferred method for making it. Simple and not so time consuming as other methods. Always has a really terpy taste to it and you can taste the specific strain you process.


Badass... Ive done bubble hash but with cheap bags and poor results. And id guess the bags werent the cause totally. But if at first you dont succeed.....


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 24, 2020)

Does anyone else get shaming letters from their electric company?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Ever since I fired up my new shed the wife has been puckering for the bill. Honestly it’s over the usual by maybe 200 watts. My shaming comes from the wife! lol I don’t think the electric co. does that to us though.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 25, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> View attachment 4544460
> 
> Does anyone else get shaming letters from their electric company?


That's funny right there!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 25, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> View attachment 4544460
> 
> Does anyone else get shaming letters from their electric company?


I get those about 3x a year. Ive likely never been referenced as the "efficient neighbor" in one of these notices lol


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 26, 2020)

Tranquil chocolate waiting for an opening in the flower tent...


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 26, 2020)

Loved the Chem Cookie Trip so much that I dropped two more seeds as soon as the last nug was smoked. Going to let these get a proper veg this time. Thinking of dropping a Blueberries n Chocolate.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a pack of those whispering in my ear and calling to me in my dreams. lol


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 26, 2020)

I just checked my box and found a box with my choc diesel s1 fems. Plus pistil positive creations freebee "private dancer" a gas leak x candy apple kush 3 reg beans. Im not surprised at how fast they came because thats normal. 

BUT to my surprise an extra package arrived too. And after opening it was another pack of choc diesel and pistil positive creation freebees.

Thanks JBC seeds. I shall go forth and prosper.


----------



## blowerme (Apr 27, 2020)

A few GrapeOgxChoc diesel pics taken at 38 days from flip. Getting pretty frosty, Smell is real stanky when I open tent. Mine stayed short and not bushy. I flipped mine at 3 weeks veg they werent real tall.


Another GrapeOgxChoc diesel around 2-3 weeks. I'd have to look again. I'm gonna let this one veg a little longer than the first 4.


Orange cookies x chocolate diesel 11 days from sprout.

Hope all useful family is doin well and staying safe.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone who has grown oc x cd, what’s the stretch like? Trying to flip the ones I have going currently ASAP to avoid heat issues but am short of the trellis. Any first hand info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jayburner (Apr 27, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4547126
> View attachment 4547130
> View attachment 4547131
> A few GrapeOgxChoc diesel pics taken at 38 days from flip. Getting pretty frosty, Smell is real stanky when I open tent. Mine stayed short and not bushy. I flipped mine at 3 weeks veg they werent real tall.
> ...


Nice looking plants!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 27, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone who has grown oc x cd, what’s the stretch like? Trying to flip the ones I have going currently ASAP to avoid heat issues but am short of the trellis. Any first hand info would be greatly appreciated


I just had one finish the stretch. Just a little less than doubled in height. More side branching than height stretch


----------



## Jayburner (Apr 27, 2020)

Here's a pic of some Bag of Skunks & Oranges and Goji OG X CD at 5 weeks.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 27, 2020)

Grape OG x Choc D testers 

12/12 from seed

These little ones are even frostier than the BOO
Nice structure , 2 different phenos out of 5. 1 more compact the others more lanky.

Also has some colour coming out similar to the BOO. Some nice purpling for sure.


----------



## woodeye (Apr 27, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Does anyone else get shaming letters from their electric company?


Ya, ComEd and the gas company, too. Thankfully, LEDs make things better, even with more and brighter lights. Comparing our numbers, though, now you've got me wondering if I have neighbors who could also be doing a little indoor gardening


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 27, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I just had one finish the stretch. Just a little less than doubled in height. More side branching than height stretch


Perfect, thanks man. The two I have going are staying so squat, but if I get even 1.5 stretch I’ll be money.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 27, 2020)

I assume the “efficient neighbors” are people in my same zip code but in an apartment or small house. We get it from both the electric company and our natural gas company. New windows, smart thermostat, new efficient ac unit...we still seem to be double the “efficient neighbors” for both gas & electricity. So...fuck em. I’ll pay for what I use and call it a day.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 27, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I just checked my box and found a box with my choc diesel s1 fems. Plus pistil positive creations freebee "private dancer" a gas leak x candy apple kush 3 reg beans. Im not surprised at how fast they came because thats normal.
> 
> BUT to my surprise an extra package arrived too. And after opening it was another pack of choc diesel and pistil positive creation freebees.
> 
> Thanks JBC seeds. I shall go forth and prosper.


Someone is smoking the good stuff and working again lol


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 27, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Someone is smoking the good stuff and working again lol


Im typically not that lucky. But even the sun shines on a dogs ass every once in a while.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 27, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4547126
> View attachment 4547130
> View attachment 4547131
> A few GrapeOgxChoc diesel pics taken at 38 days from flip. Getting pretty frosty, Smell is real stanky when I open tent. Mine stayed short and not bushy. I flipped mine at 3 weeks veg they werent real tall.
> ...


I have one more Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel left and I plan to do the same. Gonna let her veg for a while. Hopefully it has tight node spacing like the other one I have. Got another one that has to be a Grape Stomper pheno, at least it sure is looking like it structure wise. Very excited about this one but is already looking like the other will yield better. You never know til its finished and cured though, so we will see.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 27, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Someone is smoking the good stuff and working again lol


I am working again too. Man it sure does feel good, gotta wear a mask and gloves all day but if I want to live and be a part of the solution and not a problem then I will gladly do so. I see way too many people not doing right that it is disturbing. Please if anyone is working around other people mask up and glove up! Don't have Useful yet but I have Bodhi for the good stuff though. Can't wait for these Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel testers to be done!


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 28, 2020)

These are getting some frost and stank now. Straight dirty baby diaper poo funk. Filter isn't really handling it at this point. She has had a couple nanners at the top of a couple buds but I have gone through her well and only found one here and there. No sign of any pollination so I am going to let it roll but with daily inspections. I think it might have happened due to a fixture change to accommodate the Consumption in there with her. Here's hoping I can keep up with her or I will have to put her in the dog house.

Chem D - Banana OG


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 28, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Ya, ComEd and the gas company, too. Thankfully, LEDs make things better, even with more and brighter lights. Comparing our numbers, though, now you've got me wondering if I have neighbors who could also be doing a little indoor gardening
> 
> View attachment 4547300


I don't even open that bill, I have auto pay set up but one thing I did not expect and can't fully understand is since we have been in this locked down state I figured my electric bill would go up and it has been the oppisite. The only thing I see us doing differently is we aren't using the dish washer much, since we are here and not in a hurry to run off anywhere I have been hand washing everyhting. Bill is not substancially lower but I was expecting it to increase since our companies are no longer flipping the bill to run our computers and charge our phones


----------



## Chip Green (Apr 28, 2020)

Lucky Lime F2- specimen 1.
56 nights.



It's always a gamble running a new piece, then throw it into a 20gal, with an untested batch of reammended soil. She held up very well, basically flying blind on her preferences. Was super thirsty until a few days ago, so the giant soil blob is likely choking her out.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 28, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Lucky Lime F2- specimen 1.
> 56 nights.
> 
> View attachment 4548535View attachment 4548536


 That is a nice yielder! I ran 4 only got 1 female and she was a lot smaller than yours. Did you top her?


----------



## Chip Green (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, I took the top at about node 5-6 for a clone momma. It's done very well, it's the first seed I popped out of the pack. The second seed a few weeks later, was a boy.
I'm growing out that momma fir awhile, going to run some clones outside up here in Da UP of MI, see what develops.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Yes, I took the top at about node 5-6 for a clone momma. It's done very well, it's the first seed I popped out of the pack. The second seed a few weeks later, was a boy.
> I'm growing out that momma fir awhile, going to run some clones outside up here in Da UP of MI, see what develops.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone who has grown oc x cd, what’s the stretch like? Trying to flip the ones I have going currently ASAP to avoid heat issues but am short of the trellis. Any first hand info would be greatly appreciated


I ran two in late winter 2019, and got a tall one [Ralph] and a shortie [Ricky]. Both good smoke, but Ricky was the favorite. So I finished two a couple of weeks ago, and got the same thing, a tall and a short, though not as short as last year's. Sampled smoke has been very good.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I ran two in late winter 2019, and got a tall one [Ralph] and a shortie [Ricky]. Both good smoke, but Ricky was the favorite. So I finished two a couple of weeks ago, and got the same thing, a tall and a short, though not as short as last year's. Sampled smoke has been very good.


Sweet, the two I have are much shorter than the other plants in the garden so thinking I got the shorter phenols. Glad to hear these may be the more desirable ones. I’m assuming the stockiness means these plants lean more towards the cookies?


----------



## mindriot (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone run the Chocolate Trip x Panama Red? I had 3 phenos, 2 were choc trip leaners that hermied pretty bad. This one however is more Panama Red and is almost 7ft tall, day 69 and coming down tomorrow.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Sweet, the two I have are much shorter than the other plants in the garden so thinking I got the shorter phenols. Glad to hear these may be the more desirable ones. I’m assuming the stockiness means these plants lean more towards the cookies?


Let me clarify. Ralph was good and desirable, it's just that I liked Ricky better. Both winners, definitely.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 28, 2020)

topped and cloned the Chem D x Banana OG, lets see how quickly she can root... And if its within 10 days, then I am going to do a grow log on her from flower to finish.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m bad with pre-harvest pics, but 6 of my 8 my boo’s have insane orange tangerine terps that you taste through the whole bowl. Probably my best seed run in a while


----------



## Boosky (Apr 28, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Anyone run the Chocolate Trip x Panama Red? I had 3 phenos, 2 were choc trip leaners that hermied pretty bad. This one however is more Panama Red and is almost 7ft tall, day 69 and coming down tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4548855View attachment 4548856


These pics had my mouth salivating! Looks beautiful! Love the little foxtailing going on , Panama Red characteristics for sure!


----------



## Foulal (Apr 28, 2020)

Grape og x chocolate diesel. Started to fade pretty early but that’s on me, smells real funky. All six plants are great


----------



## blowerme (Apr 29, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Grape og x chocolate diesel. Started to fade pretty early but that’s on me, smells real funky. All six plants are greatView attachment 4549035


What day you on? We are close on schedule. I'm day 50 from flip today. I'll try to get some pics up later when lights come on.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2020)

Chocolate Wedge nuggie that popped off the branch this morning. Gonna smoke it after work today  chocolate wedge is OCCDxBOO chuck I did a while back. Thanks for having amazing genetics @useful 

mmm okay so in the grinder, my wife exclaimed "it smells like fruity farts" which is hilarious to me cause thats exactly what I said about Mango Biche x Iraqi like 2 years ago when I grew that. I do agree though, its a foul skunky citrus smell. Taste is pretty skunky. Its refreshing and nice. Great heavy stoney feel. 

y'all should really be looking towards useful's work if youre into chucking. Really solid foundations. Loving what I am finding. Tomorrow I will try the more candied orange smelling one.


----------



## Foulal (Apr 29, 2020)

blowerme said:


> What day you on? We are close on schedule. I'm day 50 from flip today. I'll try to get some pics up later when lights come on.


It’s been 37 days since I saw the first pistils so probably right around 50 days from flip


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Grape og x chocolate diesel. Started to fade pretty early but that’s on me, smells real funky. All six plants are greatView attachment 4549035


Here's one of mine day 45


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Here's the other pheno


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sunny diesel 9 days from flip with a 2 week veg


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

Are there going to be any more releases of the black lime f4? I have been looking for this strain for 4 years. I love it so much.


----------



## Weedbaser (Apr 30, 2020)

Blueberries and Oranges


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Are there going to be any more releases of the black lime f4? I have been looking for this strain for 4 years. I love it so much.


Lost for all time! Crushed in a tree incident!
Hopefully some members will do a preservation run when they get their selections made!


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo! I haven't had internet for years and get back on only to find out I just missed the final drop of my all time favorite strain. This is bs.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2020)

I want to say you missed the very last pack by a couple weeks, I’m sorry bro! I know the feeling. 
I think there still some lucky limes kicking around. I’m absolutely positive that somebody will run some preservation seeds as those f4’s were an open pollination preservation.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

I guess I'll have to start a petition on change.org....


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to say you missed the very last pack by a couple weeks, I’m sorry bro! I know the feeling.
> I think there still some lucky limes kicking around. I’m absolutely positive that somebody will run some preservation seeds as those f4’s were an open pollination preservation.


If anyone reading this thread does a preservation run please, please, please hit me up!!!!


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to say you missed the very last pack by a couple weeks, I’m sorry bro! I know the feeling.
> I think there still some lucky limes kicking around. I’m absolutely positive that somebody will run some preservation seeds as those f4’s were an open pollination preservation.


I just picked a pack up. Won't be my first attempt to pull a parent free of a cross.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Stick around, this is a great thread! The members in here are helpful and awesome, I feel like this is one of the better threads on this site. As things move along people are very open and generous here, you will hear back more soon, folks are pretty active in this thread too.
**also, welcome back! Good to have you!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to say you missed the very last pack by a couple weeks, I’m sorry bro! I know the feeling.
> I think there still some lucky limes kicking around. I’m absolutely positive that somebody will run some preservation seeds as those f4’s were an open pollination preservation.


Its on the to-do list right after I OPP his Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG F3


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

I definately will. I am interested in anyonedoing preservation work. It is vital.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 30, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> If anyone reading this thread does a preservation run please, please, please hit me up!!!!


It's on my list right after Sunshine Daydream.. so probably around the summer. If you don't find it by then check back here... I know other people are running it too.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

I will be here at least once a week. I am in hot pursuit.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

And thank you for helping preserve this amazing cultivar. The cut I got to grow was the best medicine I have ever had. Theflavor was like you just put keffir lime zest right on your tongue. I am freaking out right nowjust thinking about it...canbarelytype aghhhh


----------



## woodeye (Apr 30, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Lucky Lime F2- specimen 1.
> 56 nights.
> 
> It's always a gamble running a new piece, then throw it into a 20gal, with an untested batch of reammended soil. She held up very well, basically flying blind on her preferences. Was super thirsty until a few days ago, so the giant soil blob is likely choking her out.


Holy Ned those look nice! I've got a pack of lucky lime in the fridge and seeing those pics just moved LL up in the queue.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 30, 2020)

mindriot said:


> It's on my list right after Sunshine Daydream.. so probably around the summer. If you don't find it by then check back here... I know other people are running it too.


Please keep me in mind for the ssdd opp


----------



## mindriot (Apr 30, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Please keep me in mind for the ssdd opp


 will do


----------



## Boosky (Apr 30, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> Blueberries and OrangesView attachment 4550358


What does she smell like?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 30, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Anyone run the Chocolate Trip x Panama Red? I had 3 phenos, 2 were choc trip leaners that hermied pretty bad. This one however is more Panama Red and is almost 7ft tall, day 69 and coming down tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4548855View attachment 4548856


These pics remind me of the "Dr greenspoon" strain.. From i think Barney's in NL. Fascinating strain that doesn't get grown often because of its pebble like buds.


----------



## Key7 (Apr 30, 2020)

Blueberries n oranges ready for flower


----------



## Weedbaser (May 1, 2020)

Boosky said:


> What does she smell like?


hard to explain. this one is a kind of evergreen/cleaner/fuel/berry


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2020)

HydroRed said:


>


Good god man! Ain't seen/heard them guys since I left northern Illinois. Good stuff


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 1, 2020)

Hey fam im about 3 wks after flip, yesterday i switched my led's to 600w hps in my 4x4 tent. I didnt drop a thing on the girls thank God. The temp is good and things seem to be doing well.

Is this going to stress the plants a bunch? I think the hps is a little brighter but not by much.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 1, 2020)

Key7 said:


> Blueberries n oranges ready for flower


Scarry how close your tent looks like mine.. Where were you yesterday around 4pm est? LOL


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 1, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> If anyone reading this thread does a preservation run please, please, please hit me up!!!!


Lucky lime?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 1, 2020)

No that was about black lime reserve.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 1, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> No that was about black lime reserve.


They must be special.. If i had some id hold you down.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 1, 2020)

Crazy bushy form, nodes are so tight I havent yet topped her.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> These pics remind me of the "Dr greenspoon" strain.. From i think Barney's in NL. Fascinating strain that doesn't get grown often because of its pebble like buds.


Well, Dr. Grinspoon is allegedly half Panama Red and one quarter Chocolate Thai so that makes a lot of sense. Good call!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 2, 2020)

Hey there everyone, poppin in for an update. I am coming up with some pretty cool ideas for the Box of Chocolates fem packs. Lookin at my stash, there will be a Box of Chocolates #1 #2 #3 and a #4.

It is a great idea and you the consumer have spoken and agreed that this needs to happen. No one else is doing this as far as I know. Riddle me this though, will the 10 fem packs still be desired??? Or will ya be happier with mix fem packs...........example........Box of Chocolates # 3

3- Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel
3- Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel
3- Blueberries n Chocolate
3- Double Dipped Strawberries


----------



## mindriot (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Well, Dr. Grinspoon is allegedly half Panama Red and one quarter Chocolate Thai so that makes a lot of sense. Good call!


 Yea, these are heavy resinous buds.. I was surprised as I expected the foxtails to be lighter after drying. Very strong head buzz, has a nutty/spicy/chocolate taste. This was the keeper of the 3 phenos. The Choc Thai is responsible for the braiding/foxtails.

"We obtained Chocolate Thai from growers in Hawaii (who also sourced our Lemon Thai, already offered here). The Chocolate Thai had a classically thunderous, soaring high that immediately won everyone's preference. Unfortunately, the superb quality came with a 14 week flowering period price tag. The buds were incredibly aromatic and resin coated, but very spindly, with strings venturing on their own out of the thin main floral cluster, giving it an overall skimpy braided look."


----------



## bythekasiz (May 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there everyone, poppin in for an update. I am coming up with some pretty cool ideas for the Box of Chocolates fem packs. Lookin at my stash, there will be a Box of Chocolates #1 #2 #3 and a #4.
> 
> It is a great idea and you the consumer have spoken and agreed that this needs to happen. No one else is doing this as far as I know. Riddle me this though, will the 10 fem packs still be desired??? Or will ya be happier with mix fem packs...........example........Box of Chocolates # 3
> 
> ...


I’m sure all your stuff will sell out no matter how you do it. I personally been waiting to scoop up the Gelato 45 Diesel and would prefer to run a full pack to find the keeper but those boxes of chocolate are a great idea and will be popular. Its great to see the ideas come to life.


----------



## Rolloff (May 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there everyone, poppin in for an update. I am coming up with some pretty cool ideas for the Box of Chocolates fem packs. Lookin at my stash, there will be a Box of Chocolates #1 #2 #3 and a #4.
> 
> It is a great idea and you the consumer have spoken and agreed that this needs to happen. No one else is doing this as far as I know. Riddle me this though, will the 10 fem packs still be desired??? Or will ya be happier with mix fem packs...........example........Box of Chocolates # 3
> 
> ...


Depends if buyer never tried the strains in your mix pack and wants to try them but you still should have the signal pack with ten for buyer who knows what he wants so he can have more of the seeds he likes.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there everyone, poppin in for an update. I am coming up with some pretty cool ideas for the Box of Chocolates fem packs. Lookin at my stash, there will be a Box of Chocolates #1 #2 #3 and a #4.
> 
> It is a great idea and you the consumer have spoken and agreed that this needs to happen. No one else is doing this as far as I know. Riddle me this though, will the 10 fem packs still be desired??? Or will ya be happier with mix fem packs...........example........Box of Chocolates # 3
> 
> ...


@Rolloff Nailed it.

I would keep both options if you can. Is anyone doing fem mixed packs? Def not like this. I this a lot of fem growers will like variety and it will generate more sales. It's a great idea. If someone wants to hunt then they probably want a 5-10 pack of fems. Ideally, offer them all or limit to your most popular stuff.


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2020)

At this point I need Chocolate Diesel S1(snoozed in this on and it sold out), Double Dipped Strawberries, Chocolate Mint Diesel(got 4 thanks to a standup member here) and Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel. That will set me straight for a bit. Money burning a hole in my pocket and the BOGO Bodhi sale is killing me! Must resist, must resist, must resist......

Editrobably a couple more, let's be honest. Lol


----------



## DonPetro (May 2, 2020)

I need Box of Chocolates #3 in my life...


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2020)

Wouldn't mind the Gelato 45 either...


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> I need Box of Chocolates #3 in my life...


I think I do too!


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2020)

I need at least the gelato x chocolate diesel


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 3, 2020)

Did useful ever post pictures of the mother plants he uses ?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

Only mixed fem packs I've ever seen were from greenhouse and sweet seeds


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

Yours sound sooooo much better than those.


----------



## 420drummer (May 3, 2020)

That sounds great. I’d definitely get some of those. Also gotta get some of the straight chocolate diesel gems as well.


----------



## TWest65 (May 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there everyone, poppin in for an update. I am coming up with some pretty cool ideas for the Box of Chocolates fem packs. Lookin at my stash, there will be a Box of Chocolates #1 #2 #3 and a #4.
> 
> It is a great idea and you the consumer have spoken and agreed that this needs to happen. *No one else is doing this as far as I know*. Riddle me this though, will the 10 fem packs still be desired??? Or will ya be happier with mix fem packs...........example........Box of Chocolates # 3
> 
> ...


Mass Medical recently had 2 different sampler packs of 3 seeds per strain, and 3 strains per pack (9 seeds).








Mass Medical Strains Pupil Hybrids Mix (Grape Pupil-Prayer Pupil-Mr. E Pupil) 9 Feminized Seeds - DCSE


Want to try multiple MMS strains but can’t afford multiple packs? No worries, we got you! You can now get THREE strains for less than the price of two full packs! Our holiday Combo Packs come with three strains, individually labeled, three feminized seeds per variety! A total of 9 feminized...




dcseedexchange.com












Mass Medical Strains S1 Collection (Star Pupil-Fivestar-Mr.E) 9 Feminized Seeds - DCSE


The S1 Collection features pure feminized genetics of Star Pupil, Five Star, and Mr. E. These are some of our most popular pure varieties and building blocks to some of our other top strains! Each has its own unique vibe and is a real treat to grow. Want to try multiple MMS strains but can’t...




dcseedexchange.com


----------



## GrowRijt (May 3, 2020)

Humboldt seeds is putting out a fem mix pack. 10 seeds of three strains if I remember seeing right. It’s a great idea and the gelato45 x cd will be lit.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 3, 2020)

this old side banger of the CD x Fire cookie f2 is working out I have to say. Day 72 and done. She is foul and fuel. Just rank. Anything with the CD I have seen is pretty Dang great. The soaring high is it for this huckleberry.


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2020)

Just got the wife's ok for Box of Chocolate's #3 when it comes out. That means as soon as I see it I can buy it, instead of see it, ask if I can get it, then go back to buy it and it's gone. Lol


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> @Rolloff Nailed it.
> 
> I would keep both options if you can. Is anyone doing fem mixed packs? Def not like this. I this a lot of fem growers will like variety and it will generate more sales. It's a great idea. If someone wants to hunt then they probably want a 5-10 pack of fems. Ideally, offer them all or limit to your most popular stuff.


That's what I did, could've waited for the Box of Chocolate's series but for $54 I figured I would pick up full packs of Blueberries n Chocolate and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel. Will pick up Box of Chocolate's #3 when it comes out. By the way, thank you JBC Seeds for the prices and the freebie!


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there everyone, poppin in for an update. I am coming up with some pretty cool ideas for the Box of Chocolates fem packs. Lookin at my stash, there will be a Box of Chocolates #1 #2 #3 and a #4.
> 
> It is a great idea and you the consumer have spoken and agreed that this needs to happen. No one else is doing this as far as I know. Riddle me this though, will the 10 fem packs still be desired??? Or will ya be happier with mix fem packs...........example........Box of Chocolates # 3
> 
> ...


I will still want full packs, at $60 a pack for 10 seeds, it's a steal! I try to tell my wife that it is only $6 a plant at that point. You know, so i justify buying more seeds. Lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 3, 2020)

In 2010 my oldest son gave me lights, fans, and clones. I was an outdoor guy, pigs got my last patch in 2005, and I was done after growing since '70. It was all bag seed for me, where else was there to get seeds? 

So I had internet, and even knew how to use it, slightly, so I looked up pot... holy fuck, there were a lot of people growing this stuff... and willing to tell anyone who would listen how to do it. 

Anyway, I happened to notice that I could buy seeds from banks in Europe, so I looked. I was seeing 10 packs for $50, you gotta be kidding me. I passed, I'm pretty cheap.

So, later, I got a pack of Bodhi's Sunshine DayDream from Attitude, probably 100 bucks to get it here, but I probably got 10lbs from those 12 seeds... I'll never complain about seeds prices again.

I'm still patting myself on the back for starting with the B man!


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2020)

When I first started growing I bought clones for all my grows. You could get just about any clone you wanted. Then all the sudden you can't hardly find them anywhere and when you do find a good one they want $50 for it, used to be $10 a clone was standard pricing. Plus when you buy clones you never know what you're getting bugs, mold, the right strain? Been growing from seed for quite some time now and could never be happier.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

You almost never just bring home a clone in my experience, especially from dispensaries.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

The last clones I bought were supposed to be black lime reserve....they most assuredly were not. 3 outdoor plants so bad i couldn't even smoke it....turned it in to dirt so i could at least recapture some of the nutrients.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 4, 2020)

First clone I had was agent orange and man that was soooo good, and yup 10 bucks. Clones scare me now.


----------



## TWest65 (May 4, 2020)

JBCSeeds said:


> Good evening, RIU ....
> 
> We've just listed a new feminized assortment pack by @Useful Seeds on the website! This will be the first release from his Box of Chocolates series.
> 
> ...


Box of Chocolates #1 is live


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

Scored 1....sweet.


----------



## 18six50 (May 4, 2020)

Got the Chem Chookie Trip regulars in, can't wait to get them started!

Missed the freebies but I guess that's what sending cash gets you, by the time it gets there the freebies are gone. I did get the Mass Medical freebies , usually if I drop a couple hundred bucks with DCSE I get something. It's not a big deal and not why I buy my seeds anyway. Only thing is I'm pretty sure I would have gotten freebies with GLG. Might make me go with them next 4/20 instead or just split my orders up between a few new places. (It seems like first time orders always get you something extra)

Oh well what ya gonna do? I got what I paid for, so I'll just be happy I have some new seeds to sprout and I got some great strains for the money, especially considering the sale price and I guess if given the choice I'd rather have the discount than seeds I might not grow anyway. 

I just talked to him and suggested to him that I should have joined the rewards program and he's going to give me credit for old orders, so I'm more than happy now. Perfect solution and I guess that's why he keeps me coming back, good customer support.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Box of Chocolates #1 is live


thanks,got the last 1


----------



## 420drummer (May 4, 2020)

Fuck they are. Sold out. !!!! Dafuq


----------



## Boosky (May 4, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> thanks,got the last 1


That went fast! Hope I'm around when the next ones get dropped. Didn't want this one but definitely want #3 and maybe #2, we'll see where life takes me.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

I saw 20 box of chocolates at dcsb


----------



## 420drummer (May 5, 2020)

Was able get pack there thank goodness. Different line up too looked like


----------



## gthaenigma (May 5, 2020)

I think it might be #2???


----------



## 420drummer (May 5, 2020)

Just said box oc chocolates but it had blueberries n chocolate and just straight choc diesel which is what I was wanting so I’m happy


----------



## gthaenigma (May 5, 2020)

It is always nice to score the gear you want...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> It is always nice to score the gear you want...


Isn't it though??? Good day 
to all,hope you're all safe and healthy!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 5, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I think it might be #2???


yeah DCSE has Box of Chocolates #2

JBC had #1

I got #1 cause I didnt have any of those 4 crosses

I have 3 of the 4 from #2 already


----------



## gthaenigma (May 5, 2020)

Best day in a lil bit. Feelin the love today.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 5, 2020)

was wondering if anyone knew when there would be a drop of just the dds? I bought the box of chocolate from dcse just for the really bit the chemo x cd was definitely a bonus lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2020)

Kudos on the box of chocolates idea! Pretty cool


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 5, 2020)

For my virgin grow , since 1975!
I chose useful seeds Black Lime Special Reserve f4. 
Why ? I liked the vibe here & he is a local New England breeder.

very slow grow ( old soil , no nutes) but steady!

and I am taking time watching & enjoying the progress!

stay healthy & grow peeps!


----------



## mindriot (May 5, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> For my virgin grow , since 1975!
> I chose useful seeds Black Lime Special Reserve f4.
> Why ? I liked the vibe here & he is a local New England breeder.
> 
> ...


 Nice choice! Keep us updated on the grow, I don't have space for my BLSR yet.. curious how these turn out


----------



## 420drummer (May 5, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Box of Chocolates #1 is live


Thanks for heads up I’d never known to look had I not seen your post. Was out at J.B.c but found some at dcse.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 5, 2020)

I hope you and yours are doin well, I will be doing a Bag of BOO mix pack, they are in the oven. Also figured out some more Box of Chocolates packages,

Box of Chocolates # 2 has the following

3- Chocolate Diesel s1
3- Blueberries n Chocolate
3- Double Dipped Strawberries
3 Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

Box of Chocolates #3 will have

3- Skywalker OG x Choc D
3- Gelato 45 x Choc D
3- Blueberries n Chocolate
3- Double Dipped Strawberries

Box of Chocolates #4 will have

3- GG#4 x Choc D
3- Chem D x Choc D
3- Gelato 45 x Choc D
3- Blueberries n Chocolate


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Isn't it though??? Good day
> to all,hope you're all safe and healthy!!!


How are your Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel testers goin????


----------



## Rolloff (May 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope you and yours are doin well, I will be doing a Bag of BOO mix pack, they are in the oven. Also figured out some more Box of Chocolates packages,
> 
> Box of Chocolates # 2 has the following
> 
> ...


What will be in the boo mix


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 6, 2020)

When will the box of chocolate #3and #4 drop?


----------



## Boosky (May 6, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> When will the box of chocolate #3and #4 drop?


That and I need full packs of Skywalker OG, Double Dipped Strawberries and Chocolate Diesel S1. When will these drop again?


----------



## Boosky (May 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> How are your Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel testers goin????


Mine are going well, I will get some pics tonight. I know this ? was for Frank Nitty but I hope it’s ok that I chimed in since I have them as well.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope you and yours are doin well, I will be doing a Bag of BOO mix pack, they are in the oven. Also figured out some more Box of Chocolates packages,
> 
> Box of Chocolates # 2 has the following
> 
> ...


Will full packs of the Gelato 45 x Choc D & GG#4 x Choc D be available for purchase?


----------



## diggs99 (May 6, 2020)

Bag of oranges ready to chop .
Already chopped 4 plants 2 days ago. I’m expecting huge results in quality and weight. I’m allowing the remaining 4 a few extra days to ripen , once they show 30/40% amber I’ll chop. The gals chopped 2 days ago we’re about 10/15% amber.



Tester: Grape OG X Choc D. 
12/12 from seed in solo cups. Frosty little gals. 2 different phenos it seems. One more only and another more straight up and compact.

Sorry for the complete lack of updates , my entire schedule and routine is all over the place. Laziness don’t help.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 6, 2020)

My grow is at week 4 since flip and its gonna be frosty. But i did swap my led's for a 600w hps. So we will see. Years ago when i was messing around i had 2 1000w hps but didn't have the genetics or the knowledge but managed to get several sword size buds. And yea me and my fam fought with them. But they were seeds out of the brick weed. But they turned out better then the original brick weed.


----------



## 18six50 (May 6, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> My grow is at week 4 since flip and its gonna be frosty. But i did swap my led's for a 600w hps. So we will see. Years ago when i was messing around i had 2 1000w hps but didn't have the genetics or the knowledge but managed to get several sword size buds. And yea me and my fam fought with them. But they were seeds out of the brick weed. But they turned out better then the original brick weed.


You will love that 600w hps, they rock. It's like a pint sized 1000w that's more efficient and can be kept closer to the plants. It won't beat a 1000w if both are in perfect conditions, but it's more like 3/4 worth of photons that can be run in a smaller area without toasting your plants. Just bad ass for a person with a room your size.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 6, 2020)

Grape OG x CD at 10 days. I am liking her structure for my conditions, ie no headroom, lol!

and bitty baby Boo in training.


I may have asked before, but my head is a sieve, has anybody gotten a bleeder with the Grape OG's?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 6, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> was wondering if anyone knew when there would be a drop of just the dds? I bought the box of chocolate from dcse just for the really bit the chemo x cd was definitely a bonus lol


There will be straight up packs of DDS and many others. My issue with having to leave home and the tree incident set me back a bit. Part of the reason for the mix packs. Smaller plants = less seeds. I appreciate your support, and will continue to listen to my customers suggestions, if it wasn't for folks like you, there would be no Useful Seeds. Thank you !!!



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Kudos on the box of chocolates idea! Pretty cool


Thanks brother, I hope you and yours are well.



Rolloff said:


> What will be in the boo mix


Good question

BOO s1
Bag of Skunks n Oranges
GMO x BOO
Chem D x BOO
Blueberries n Oranges
Appalachian Oranges
WiFi 43 x BOO
Candyman x BOO

Maybe a couple of others as well.



Palckl899014 said:


> When will the box of chocolate #3and #4 drop?


I am packin em up, JBC placed an order for #2 #3 and #4 Box of Chocolates. Packin these up is is a chore.....lol. Lets say 40 Box of Chocolates mix packs, = 160 centrifuge tubes to put the seeds in, 160 baggies to put the tubes in, and 200 labels because everything is seperate, and stapled to my Useful Seeds card. Not complaining at all, just fillin ya in on on the process. I can maybe see why some breeders are sellin 9 fem seed mix packs for $175.00. lol. 


Boosky said:


> That and I need full packs of Skywalker OG, Double Dipped Strawberries and Chocolate Diesel S1. When will these drop again?


I can't give ya a date my friend.........but it is gonna happen. I appreciate your continued support .


AlienAthena said:


> Will full packs of the Gelato 45 x Choc D & GG#4 x Choc D be available for purchase?


That will happen, just need a lil time. Thank you !!!

So, I am working on a BUNCH of fem projects. One that I want to move to the front line is more Banana OG stuff, been requested by sooooooooo many people. I'm on it, gimmie some time. A Dub crosses, Kosher Tangie stuff, stay tuned.

I would like to thank all of you for the continued support, and for keeping our thread rolling without issue. I said it before, and will tell ya again, while I can't be here every day, I am still here with you all. Much love and respect.......your friend Useful.


----------



## 420drummer (May 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> There will be straight up packs of DDS and many others. My issue with having to leave home and the tree incident set me back a bit. Part of the reason for the mix packs. Smaller plants = less seeds. I appreciate your support, and will continue to listen to my customers suggestions, if it wasn't for folks like you, there would be no Useful Seeds. Thank you !!!
> 
> 
> Thanks brother, I hope you and yours are well.
> ...


Man you Gon have quit coming out with all these mix fem packs. Brother Gon go broke


----------



## Zipz55 (May 6, 2020)

@Useful Seeds yeah I cant wait for the Banana OG stuff

Im one of the people that has asked about it multiple times lol

Im in for atleast a pack of every Banana OG cross you make 

I do have a pack of BOO in the stash but I dont have any BOO crosses so im definitely gonna grab whatever Bag of BOO variety packs you drop


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 6, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Man you Gon have quit coming out with all these mix fem packs. Brother Gon go broke


LOL, thank you. I'm also thinkin about the future mix packs. Big mix ....Chocolate D crosses mixed with BOO crosses, A Dub Crosses, Kosher Tangie crosses ect.



Zipz55 said:


> @Useful Seeds yeah I cant wait for the Banana OG stuff
> 
> Im one of the people that has asked about it multiple times lol
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I remember you wanting the Banana OG ......i'm on it buddy. And the Bag of BOO packs. Thank you !!!!!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (May 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> So, I am working on a BUNCH of fem projects. One that I want to move to the front line is more Banana OG stuff, been requested by sooooooooo many people. I'm on it, gimmie some time. A Dub crosses, *Kosher Tangie* stuff, stay tuned.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for the continued support, and for keeping our thread rolling without issue. I said it before, and will tell ya again, while I can't be here every day, I am still here with you all. Much love and respect.......your friend Useful.


"



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## 420drummer (May 6, 2020)

They all sounding good. Now to just make some more space magically appear.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (May 6, 2020)

Long time lurker here Banana OG that's me, cant wait on the Bag of BOO mix sounds great. Peace Useful fam.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 6, 2020)

I am digging on the Chem D x Banana OG smells. I mean its not like I get off on poop smell but its just that rank nose curling smell you can't stop sniffing. Man I can imagine something with Tangie and Banana OG.


----------



## diggs99 (May 7, 2020)

The BOO has my entire house wreaking , like a strong mix of citrus and cat piss lol. Its a beautiful thing


----------



## BDGrows (May 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> topped and cloned the Chem D x Banana OG, lets see how quickly she can root... And if its within 10 days, then I am going to do a grow log on her from flower to finish.


Not bad, 9 days to show roots! She'll be going into the tent for a run so it looks like ill be doing a log on her


----------



## blowerme (May 7, 2020)

Hope the useful fam is doin well. GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers day 56 from flip. Startin to plump up, real frosty and sticky. Super pungent smell, they each have their own smell but smells like a diaper together. I've tried some tester nugs, its killer.

On the left is OCxCD at 21 days. On the right is GrapeOgxChoc diesel tester 30 days old. Still in veg

Also planted another OCxCD today so it will be poppin up in next week. 
And cant wait for some of the upcoming stuff. My first post I mentioned wanting some banana. Mmm


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 7, 2020)

I dropped her into a 5 gal today and looking forward to flipping on Monday. Today is day 40


----------



## SkyWalker009 (May 7, 2020)

Hello everyone. Long time grower, and have used many, many different seed banks. I went with Great Lakes this year due to great reviews. Just curious, has anyone finished out any Appalachian Pine yet? I'm looking for that pine scented/taste. I ran across some in the late 1980's early 1990's and it was damn good! I've been chasing that strain/taste for 30 years now. I tried some PineWarp, from BC Bud I believe a couple years ago, it was decent, but no match to the stuff I ran across 30 years ago. Thanks GLG and Useful Seeds!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 7, 2020)

SkyWalker009 said:


> Hello everyone. Long time grower, and have used many, many different seed banks. I went with Great Lakes this year due to great reviews. Just curious, has anyone finished out any Appalachian Pine yet? I'm looking for that pine scented/taste. I ran across some in the late 1980's early 1990's and it was damn good! I've been chasing that strain/taste for 30 years now. I tried some PineWarp, from BC Bud I believe a couple years ago, it was decent, but no match to the stuff I ran across 30 years ago. Thanks GLG and Useful Seeds!


I think we all look for that "one strain". Good luck.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 7, 2020)

Just recieved a generous gift in the mail, I was going to take a pic but my tablet is acting screwy. Any way eclectic elegance Black lime reserve, 2x lucky lime from useful, star pupil from mass med, and Goldstar x Snowlotus from bodhi. A big thanks, you know who you are. So appreciate your generousity.


----------



## idlewilder (May 7, 2020)

SkyWalker009 said:


> Hello everyone. Long time grower, and have used many, many different seed banks. I went with Great Lakes this year due to great reviews. Just curious, has anyone finished out any Appalachian Pine yet? I'm looking for that pine scented/taste. I ran across some in the late 1980's early 1990's and it was damn good! I've been chasing that strain/taste for 30 years now. I tried some PineWarp, from BC Bud I believe a couple years ago, it was decent, but no match to the stuff I ran across 30 years ago. Thanks GLG and Useful Seeds!


Perhaps some northern lights?


----------



## Boosky (May 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> LOL, thank you. I'm also thinkin about the future mix packs. Big mix ....Chocolate D crosses mixed with BOO crosses, A Dub Crosses, Kosher Tangie crosses ect.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember you wanting the Banana OG ......i'm on it buddy. And the Bag of BOO packs. Thank you !!!!!


Yay, Banana OG! Haven't been around here very long and I thought Banana OG was something I was going to have to win on a Sunday giveaway. Nice to know you have other offerings for me. I will be snatching those up for sure! I am on a fem seed stock up, its gonna be nice to have some for sure females every crop. Really wish my wife liked some orange but I ran Agent Orange and Jillybean for a long time and she got sick of them. I think I'm gonna have to sneak one in, maybe Blueberries n Oranges? That seems like it might be the least orange of the Oranges, could someone chime in on that? Is there another orange fem offering that isn't as orangey as some? Thanks in advance. Keep them fems coming Useful, I'm hooked!


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 7, 2020)

Hey guys don't post here much but I have a picture of one of my tranquil chocolate I'm assuming dead g leaner but I'm no expert lol.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## TWest65 (May 7, 2020)

Chocolate Pie - day 22 (from flip) 
defoliated 5 days ago


----------



## idlewilder (May 8, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Chocolate Pie - day 22 (from flip)
> defoliated 5 days ago
> View attachment 4558840
> View attachment 4558841
> View attachment 4558842


Great stacking


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 8, 2020)

Happy Friday, Useful fam!

Just wanted to take a second to congratulate @Useful Seeds for eclipsing 500 pages on RIU! The loving nature you share with everyone is the reason you're successful. Such a joy to look back at your company's growth.

Lucky to call ya a buddy.

Here's to 500 more pages of one of the best canna sub-forums online. Hope you have a great day, man!


----------



## Boosky (May 8, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Chocolate Pie - day 22 (from flip)
> defoliated 5 days ago
> View attachment 4558840
> View attachment 4558841
> View attachment 4558842


Super stacker! Seems there are a lot of Useful beans that stack like that. It’s awesome, especially since I have 8 different strains of Useful now.


----------



## Boosky (May 8, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Happy Friday, Useful fam!
> 
> Just wanted to take a second to congratulate @Useful Seeds for eclipsing 500 pages on RIU! The loving nature you share with everyone is the reason you're successful. Such a joy to look back at your company's growth.
> 
> ...


You can feel the love in here! One of the best for sure! I feel blessed to have come across this place of happiness.


----------



## Labradorweed (May 8, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> View attachment 4544460
> 
> Does anyone else get shaming letters from their electric company?


How many watts are you running for your setup? Like everything that’s included?

I’d be interested to know veg and flower differences if you don’t mind?


----------



## Labradorweed (May 8, 2020)

*anyone have any finished photos of blackened oranges? Some cured buds or just some fresh harvested cuts*


----------



## PagingMrHerman (May 8, 2020)

Labradorweed said:


> *anyone have any finished photos of blackened oranges? Some cured buds or just some fresh harvested cuts*


+1 

I’ve got one in veg and would appreciate a smoke report/pheno varieties


----------



## sdd420 (May 8, 2020)

Boosky said:


> You can feel the love in here! One of the best for sure! I feel blessed to have come across this place of happiness.


Yep SmokeALot is class act. Same with Useful, he’s been sharing genetics for many years even before he started selling to the public  It feels good supporting him. Peace sdd420


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 8, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Happy Friday, Useful fam!
> 
> Just wanted to take a second to congratulate @Useful Seeds for eclipsing 500 pages on RIU! The loving nature you share with everyone is the reason you're successful. Such a joy to look back at your company's growth.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Useful!!!


----------



## BigJonster (May 8, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> +1
> 
> I’ve got one in veg and would appreciate a smoke report/pheno varieties


The blackened oranges was a great daytime smoke. Stretch was 2x -3x and she cloned easily. She was a big plant in 5 gal coco. Aroma was floral and taste was citrus/pepper. She was covered in trics, would be an extract artist dream


----------



## PagingMrHerman (May 8, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> The blackened oranges was a great daytime smoke. Stretch was 2x -3x and she cloned easily. She was a big plant in 5 gal coco. Aroma was floral and taste was citrus/pepper. She was covered in trics, would be an extract artist dream


Excellent! Thank you


----------



## Boosky (May 8, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Yep SmokeALot is class act. Same with Useful, he’s been sharing genetics for many years even before he started selling to the public  It feels good supporting him. Peace sdd420


I know that I will be supporting Useful from here on out. Good peeps can always have my money! One of the reasons I have continued to support Bodhi all these years.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 8, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Happy Friday, Useful fam!
> 
> Just wanted to take a second to congratulate @Useful Seeds for eclipsing 500 pages on RIU! The loving nature you share with everyone is the reason you're successful. Such a joy to look back at your company's growth.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother !! 500 pages .......wow. I appreciate the kind words my ole friend.



sdd420 said:


> Yep SmokeALot is class act. Same with Useful, he’s been sharing genetics for many years even before he started selling to the public  It feels good supporting him. Peace sdd420


He sure is !!! Thanks man, that post made my day. You and I go back many years.



Frank Nitty said:


> Congratulations @Useful!!!


Thank you @Frank Nitty . How are them Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel testers goin??? Happy to see ya brother.



Boosky said:


> I know that I will be supporting Useful from here on out. Good peeps can always have my money! One of the reasons I have continued to support Bodhi all these years.


Thank you !!!!


----------



## 420drummer (May 8, 2020)

Got me box of chocolates #2 in today. Just waiting to finish current run then It’s game on.


----------



## TWest65 (May 8, 2020)

Labradorweed said:


> How many watts are you running for your setup? Like everything that’s included?
> 
> I’d be interested to know veg and flower differences if you don’t mind?


That particular month was not a normal month. The gas furnace died and we were using space heaters throughout the house for 3 weeks while I looked for a 420 friendly HVAC person.

At that time, in flower I was using 4 qb 288's @ 110 watts each and 2 qb 96's @ 150 watts each. in a 4' x 4.5' area, 2 small floor fans, an 18" wall fan, an exhaust fan, and a humidifier, and a heater. So, 740 watts for lights. Around 150 watts for fans and 25 watts for the humidifier. No idea how much the heater used.

In veg, I've got two 4 ft - 8 bulb T5HO fixtures. I start off with 2 bulbs in one fixture and add more bulbs/fixtures as the plants grow. Each bulb uses 54 watts, or thereabouts. 

I just remade my flower light frame, and bought 6 more qb288v1 boards. Waiting on my driver now. I'll be running 4 qb288v1'[email protected], 4 qb288v2'[email protected], 2 qb 288v2'[email protected], and 2 qb 96s. So 12 lights, turned down to about 750 to 800 watts in flower. I also picked up 2 [email protected] to replace one of the T5 lights. 

Ill post a pic when it's done.


----------



## TWest65 (May 8, 2020)

Has anyone done the math on odds of getting at least X number females out of Y total seeds. For example, I wanted to know the odds of getting at least 2 females out of 3, 4 and 5 seeds. I was surprised by the answer.

Before I did the math, I just assumed the odds of getting at least 2 females out of 4 seeds was 50%. It's actually 68.75%. That didn't seem right, so I figured out the odds of getting at least 2 males out of 4 seeds. It was 68.75% too. It took me a bit to figure out why. My brain is still mad at me for making it think that hard while smoking some of Useful's Sour Strawberry Gelato. Man, I love that strain.

Odds of...
At least 2 fems out of 3 seeds = 50%
At least 2 fems out of 4 seeds = 68.75%
At least 2 fems out of 5 seeds = 81.25%
(That's assuming no bias)


----------



## Rolloff (May 9, 2020)

Useful Sour Strawberry Gelato. Is that a old strain of useful? Or a tester that will be coming out later. Sounds good.


----------



## blowerme (May 9, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Useful Sour Strawberry Gelato. Is that a old strain of useful? Or a tester that will be coming out later. Sounds good.


If I remember correctly they were a freebie from a year ago or so.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 9, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Chocolate Pie - day 22 (from flip)
> defoliated 5 days ago
> View attachment 4558840
> View attachment 4558841
> View attachment 4558842


Did yours explode after switch?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 9, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Has anyone done the math on odds of getting at least X number females out of Y total seeds. For example, I wanted to know the odds of getting at least 2 females out of 3, 4 and 5 seeds. I was surprised by the answer.
> 
> Before I did the math, I just assumed the odds of getting at least 2 females out of 4 seeds was 50%. It's actually 68.75%. That didn't seem right, so I figured out the odds of getting at least 2 males out of 4 seeds. It was 68.75% too. It took me a bit to figure out why. My brain is still mad at me for making it think that hard while smoking some of Useful's Sour Strawberry Gelato. Man, I love that strain.
> 
> ...


Im having dejavou.. I think they naturally lean towards more females. Maybe because females can turn male but i dont think males can turn female.


----------



## TWest65 (May 9, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Im having dejavou.. I think they naturally lean towards more females. Maybe because females can turn male but i dont think males can turn female.


The odds of getting at least 2 females out of 4 seeds are the same as getting at least 2 males out of 4 seeds. So, there isn't really any bias toward one sex or the other.


----------



## colocowboy (May 10, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> The odds of getting at least 2 females out of 4 seeds are the same as getting at least 2 males out of 4 seeds. So, there isn't really any bias toward one sex or the other.


Gender is not fluid, female seeds CANNOT turn male, that’s not true. The gender is determined when the alleles are paired at fertilization. One can look at probability of either as more likely to approach 50% as you approach infinity tries. To look at it from the standpoint of how many do you have to pop to assure a female you want to think of it as removal of chance per try, whereby you get to almost 98% around 13 but closing that last 2% + becomes unreasonable.


----------



## pthobson (May 10, 2020)

Hope all is well Useful family.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 10, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> The odds of getting at least 2 females out of 4 seeds are the same as getting at least 2 males out of 4 seeds. So, there isn't really any bias toward one sex or the other.


It is usually best to assume a female/male ratio of 50:50. Therefore, germinate twice as many seeds as you intend to grow. In practice, the natural female/male ratio is more like 65:35. This is because cannabis spreads its pollen through the air, without the need for pollinating insects, and therefore requires fewer males than females.
Particularly difficult (low temperature and humidity) or stressful conditions during the early part of a plant’s life may marginally increase the chance of that plant becoming male or hermaphrodite

FROM ONLINE. IM AS FAR FROM KNOWLEDGEABLE REGARDING THESE MATTERS AS U CAN GET. But i asked this question myself before.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> There will be straight up packs of DDS and many others. My issue with having to leave home and the tree incident set me back a bit. Part of the reason for the mix packs. Smaller plants = less seeds. I appreciate your support, and will continue to listen to my customers suggestions, if it wasn't for folks like you, there would be no Useful Seeds. Thank you !!!
> 
> 
> Thanks brother, I hope you and yours are well.
> ...


Useful, one day when its federally legal maybe the family can work on a project for you. This would allow for al


Maybe one day there could be a way where this entire thread can work together.. On a project using Useful genetics in which Useful gets the credit. Ive never read any ideas like this before. The hows would come from the more OG growers. Maybe assignments handed out with specific goals or results. I know that teamwork on a national level would mean a change of laws on a federal level but i know we have some pretty smart folks in our family. I know i post weird stuff like this from time to time. Maybe im just "planting seeds" if you will. I think pheno hunting on a larger scale is at the least possible now because of technology.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 10, 2020)

Boo 5wks after flip. Frosty


----------



## TWest65 (May 10, 2020)

_From the JBC newsletter..._



We are expecting some more* Box of Chocolates* feminized variety packs, from *Useful Seeds*, this week!


----------



## wadehump (May 10, 2020)

Did the Sunday give away contest end just asking. I did score some blackened oranges from GLG.


----------



## TevinJonson (May 10, 2020)

Just an update on my useful grow just did my final defol. their both doing good the left one has been having some burn on the top leaves the other one has been great cant wait till they finish


----------



## Jmass420 (May 10, 2020)

gogxcd at 7weeks she is super pungent of diesel fuel and sour grapes hard heavy resinous buds im glad i took a clone


----------



## Jmass420 (May 10, 2020)

Pheno 2 smells more sweet buds probably 33 percent larger with a density of 8 or 9


----------



## Jmass420 (May 10, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Pheno 2 smells more sweet buds probably 33 percent larger with a density of 8 or 9


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 10, 2020)

wadehump said:


> Did the Sunday give away contest end just asking. I did score some blackened oranges from GLG.


Mr @Useful Seeds temporarily shut it down. As I recall, he’s been staying at an alternate location during all the craziness.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 11, 2020)

Popped 1 of each fem, this week. Gelato 45 x chocolate diesel, chem d x chocolate diesel and a chocolate covered strawberries x banana og.  All had tails within 30 hours.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 11, 2020)

Whats known about the jabba's? The others smell great but the jabba is special. Its not big or super frosty but the jabba smells unlike anything ive dealt with.. its sour, and then sum. I cant put my finger on it. Its like two smells not merged.. Theres 1 2 seconds later another.


----------



## mindriot (May 11, 2020)

Things are a bit slow here. How about a pic.. seems like yesterday I germed this Jungle Chocolate. She's on day 44


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 11, 2020)

Hey if u guys have some time try to read this entire thread. I wandered what came of those 1000 unlabled seeds Useful had in post 62. I know he didnt sell them.. I ask because of the chance theres a real skunk in the bag.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 11, 2020)

Maybe that could be the thread collaboration i mentioned a few posts ago. Find the real skunk out of the thosand seeds.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 11, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4561803Bingo


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 11, 2020)

Somethings going on with my Black Lime Special Reserve....

Droopy , twisted & gnarly leaves?

Notice anything else?

stay healthy people.


----------



## 18six50 (May 11, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Somethings going on with my Black Lime Special Reserve....
> 
> Droopy , twisted & gnarly leaves?
> 
> ...


Soil too wet and temps too low can cause that, maybe check humidity too. Most likely though it will be fine and just needs to get it's roots down. A ton of early issues resolve themselves once the roots get a chance to spread out and take in more nutrients. 

Not much else you can do at this stage, if they look to wet lay off the water, check your temps and humidity. I guess you could also keep an eye on the stalk, make sure you aren't getting any fungus problems or anything like that. There are some products that can help if you are having a stem issue. Most of the time people do more damage than good trying to fix anything at this stage though and way more often than not they just need a chance to get settled in. People get worried and water them even more or try to spray them with all kinds of crap or over fertilize, etc. I've seen more plants killed that way than by just letting them go. Make sure your temps, humidity and soil moisture are right and everything works out in the end so long as you don't kill them with fertilizer. 

Oh and I guess I shouldn't leave out PH, I don't know your water situation but PH does matter too. My first thought though was maybe a bit damp and cold, the leaves tend to get a bit ahead of the root development when that happens and without the root development they can't get enough nutes to keep up so it can present itself as a deficiency.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (May 12, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Maybe that could be the thread collaboration i mentioned a few posts ago. Find the real skunk out of the thosand seeds.


yes bro pheno hunt that shit hahaha


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 12, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> yes bro pheno hunt that shit hahaha


To many for anyone person but if we got the old school skunk, the possibilities.. and it finds its way back to Useful. We can look out for him like he does us.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

Just had to pop in and post that once again, Useful work is still getting rave reviews here in the far northeast. My daughters friend stopped in and I'd given her some GG4 buds to smoke while she's home visiting her family. We talked briefly about the intense smell that the glue gives off and the various terps good cannabis can present. She told me the Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel she gets at a dispo near her apt is still one of her all-time favs.

I gave her shit for not bringing any home for me, lol.


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2020)

I was just up in Maine and had a nice sample of grease monkey. Really nice buds up there!


----------



## TWest65 (May 12, 2020)

Useful drop...

Box of Chocolates numbers 2, 3, and 4 will drop tomorrow morning (05/13) at 4:20 AM (PST) at JBC


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 12, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Thanks to suggestion from @Tangerine_ I grabbed a pack of Useful fem beans. This is my first try with this breeder. This stout lil lady is already a bit of a stinker with fuely choco notes readily apparent if you rub the stem and also a little perfume in the local atmosphere. Cover crop stems are showing through in the pics
> 
> ...


day 1 flower


----------



## BDGrows (May 12, 2020)

the #3 box is what i have my eyes on... Too bad I'm broke cause of this quarantine; hopefully he has more come October...


----------



## Boosky (May 12, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Useful drop...
> 
> Box of Chocolates numbers 2, 3, and 4 will drop tomorrow morning (05/13) at 4:20 AM (PST) at JBC


Sweet, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Boosky (May 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> the #3 box is what i have my eyes on... Too bad I'm broke cause of this quarantine; hopefully he has more come October...


That's the one I'm after also. And yes this quarantine has put a damper things, but we are alive and well so I try not to complain. Was there a particular one out of that group that caught your eye?


----------



## BDGrows (May 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> That's the one I'm after also. And yes this quarantine has put a damper things, but we are alive and well so I try not to complain. Was there a particular one out of that group that caught your eye?


Specifically the Sky walker OG x Choc Diesel. Other than that, #4 with the Chem D x Choc Diesel and Gg4 Choc Diesel gave me a chubby. There is 1 gg4 x fire cookies up on GLG but as I said, I'm broke so I cant even get a single pack! Ugh I need to be content and do the Appalachian Orange and the Chem D x Banana OG grow log I've been talking about... Just gonna wait for the Appalacian Oranges to show flower before the photo show begins... 
If I could build a box out of the selections offered out of the 4, it'd make the "Diesel Box"; id put in: 
-Skywalker OG x Choc Diesel
-Chem D x Choc D
-GG4 x Choc D
- Gelato 45 x Choc D


----------



## Chip Green (May 12, 2020)

Lucky Lime F2
Previously pictured, labeled specimen #1.
Prepared for market.


----------



## Chip Green (May 12, 2020)

More Lucky Lime ......As previously noted, the big ass pot, got a little muddy as transpiration retarded, henceforth at day 58, some slight foxtail developed. On the morning of day 60, a single, rougue cluster of bananananners was discovered, potentially due to very poor soil conditions, but I'm leaning towards blaming China entirely.
She didn't get a chance to reach her full potential, room was crowded, soil conditions were in a state of cascading failure, I was singing "Day-Oh, me say Dayyy Oh"... So I took her down.
Here's a couple more shots, one untrimmed set of two main "tops" and a picture of the biggest bud, next to, the smallest bud.
Distinct odor, old school "really good weed" smell. Already a fan favorite.


----------



## TWest65 (May 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Specifically the Sky walker OG x Choc Diesel. Other than that, #4 with the Chem D x Choc Diesel and Gg4 Choc Diesel gave me a chubby. There is 1 gg4 x fire cookies up on GLG but as I said, I'm broke so I cant even get a single pack! Ugh I need to be content and do the Appalachian Orange and the Chem D x Banana OG grow log I've been talking about... Just gonna wait for the Appalacian Oranges to show flower before the photo show begins...
> If I could build a box out of the selections offered out of the 4, it'd make the "Diesel Box"; id put in:
> -Skywalker OG x Choc Diesel
> -Chem D x Choc D
> ...


I'm holding out for the orange mix, which I'm calling the Orange Groves 'til it gets a name. But, I'd be forced to buy a pack of the Diesel Box if was available. Good picks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 12, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I'm holding out for the orange mix, which I'm calling the Orange Groves 'til it gets a name. But, I'd be forced to buy a pack of the Diesel Box if was available. Good picks!


When the BOO cross mix packs are available, they will be named Orange Groves !! I love it !!! I hope all of you are well, I don't have time to catch up atm, hopefully we can get back to some sort of sense of normal soon. Your friend........Useful. Thank you so much for your continued support.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 12, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> View attachment 4563642View attachment 4563644More Lucky Lime ......As previously noted, the big ass pot, got a little muddy as transpiration retarded, henceforth at day 58, some slight foxtail developed. On the morning of day 60, a single, rougue cluster of bananananners was discovered, potentially due to very poor soil conditions, but I'm leaning towards blaming China entirely.
> She didn't get a chance to reach her full potential, room was crowded, soil conditions were in a state of cascading failure, I was singing "Day-Oh, me say Dayyy Oh"... So I took her down.
> Here's a couple more shots, one untrimmed set of two main "tops" and a picture of the biggest bud, next to, the smallest bud.
> Distinct odor, old school "really good weed" smell. Already a fan favorite.


Is there much of the bitter limè zest frome the blr showing through on the nose or palate?


----------



## Chip Green (May 12, 2020)

Well, without personal experience with BLSR I cannot truthfully attest, but it does hint non Citrus lime funk. There were times, she actually released a putrid, freshly deposited, cat turd stench. I haven't tasted it myself either, I very rarely smoke cannabis, I'm an edible user, but my old lady said it had that "really good weed" flavor. Im gonna drop a sample on another seasoned veteran fry head, without telling him the name, just to see if he calls lime.
This is the first seed of the pack, the second was a boy I didn't have time or space to keep, but I'll be looking for another version soon, although I have clones of this one, in action, for the time being.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 12, 2020)

Nice, thanks for the info. I'm gonna pheno hunt the strain soon as i can.


----------



## BDGrows (May 12, 2020)

the BLSR is one of the ones that are under OPPR (Open Pollination Preservation Run) due to the caliber I've heard coming out of that pack... Looking at my list it seems the only ones I don't have under OPPR are usefuls fems and current cultivars that I am content with (ie his Appalachian Oranges which is spread amongst my group to prevent loss). Depending on what life is like starting in September I am going to cross Usefuls (Chem D x Banana OG) to AKBBs (TKNL5Haze x Black Dom.). I just germed the AKBBs and am hoping I find at least one stud male to preserve his pollen and hit the Chem D with it. The honest purpose being to preserve the dankness of the Chem D (hell, even the clones smell like dank) and attempting to amplify its potency with the AKBB offering. The game plan being to get pollen from the (TKNL5Haze x Black Dom.) and then pollinate a single Chem D in a solo cup so I don't end up with over 10k seeds... I really need to just set up a different thread so I don't congest usefuls thread.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 13, 2020)

The more seeds you make, the more chance you have at greatness coming out of a seed run. It is like playing the lotto but you actually have a chance at a winner.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 13, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> The more seeds you make, the more chance you have at greatness coming out of a seed run. It is like playing the lotto but you actually have a chance at a winner.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip Green (May 13, 2020)

@iriemartin1974 

That picture actually gets it nicely, it is fairly indicative of the true color.
It's in a lighter shade of limey green.


----------



## Boosky (May 13, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> @iriemartin1974
> 
> That picture actually gets it nicely, it is fairly indicative of the true color.
> It's in a lighter shade of limey green.


Mmmmmmmmmm.... lime green


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 14, 2020)

GrapeOGxCD 18 days from flip.




BOO, just topped again.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 14, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Soil too wet and temps too low can cause that, maybe check humidity too. Most likely though it will be fine and just needs to get it's roots down. A ton of early issues resolve themselves once the roots get a chance to spread out and take in more nutrients.
> 
> Not much else you can do at this stage, if they look to wet lay off the water, check your temps and humidity. I guess you could also keep an eye on the stalk, make sure you aren't getting any fungus problems or anything like that. There are some products that can help if you are having a stem issue. Most of the time people do more damage than good trying to fix anything at this stage though and way more often than not they just need a chance to get settled in. People get worried and water them even more or try to spray them with all kinds of crap or over fertilize, etc. I've seen more plants killed that way than by just letting them go. Make sure your temps, humidity and soil moisture are right and everything works out in the end so long as you don't kill them with fertilizer.
> 
> Oh and I guess I shouldn't leave out PH, I don't know your water situation but PH does matter too. My first thought though was maybe a bit damp and cold, the leaves tend to get a bit ahead of the root development when that happens and without the root development they can't get enough nutes to keep up so it can present itself as a deficiency.


this is so cool,

Useful & informative.

I really appreciate your expertise & your time for my tiny little plant!

thanks buddy. 

this is why I chose useful seeds. A true cannabis community


----------



## 18six50 (May 14, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> this is so cool,
> 
> Useful & informative.
> 
> ...


You're welcome and this is a great thread, lots of helpful people here.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (May 14, 2020)

Orange cookies x Chocolate diesel. 12 days since flip. Very leafy and when its thirsty, it puts off the most putrid sewage smell. Hope that trait doesn't stick around haha


----------



## Boosky (May 14, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GrapeOGxCD 18 days from flip.
> View attachment 4565299
> 
> View attachment 4565300
> ...


Kinda wish I would have let my Grape OG x Chocolate Diesels veg a bit longer. Looks like you're gonna get some weight off that one! I still have one seed left out of the 6 I was given so I will grow that into a monster. With testers I started running them smaller so I can give feedback to the breeder sooner, I usually have one or two leftover(plant counts)to run big if I see what I like. Then I can also buy it when it's released. I believe @reallybigjesusfreak recommended that with testers and it made sense, never really thought about it before that I just ran 'em how I usually did then realized that is a long time for a breeder to wait to release them. Just my two cents, not trying to tell anyone how to run their testers. Thats not my business. Lol. Thanks for the awesome pic, looks healthy!


----------



## Jmass420 (May 14, 2020)

Grape og x cd looking very grapeish


----------



## Jmass420 (May 14, 2020)

respect freebie bbhp x goji


----------



## Boosky (May 15, 2020)

Ordered Box of Chocolates #3 but had to cancel the order........So I could buy 2 Boxes! Was gonna wait for the full packs to come out but my addiction got the best of me. Can’t wait for the variety on my next seed planting. Will be all the ones in Box of Chocolates #3, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, Chocolate Mint Diesel and Sunny Diesel. Maybe a couple Chem Cookie Trips, they keep talking to me every time I look at them. Lol. Just one seed of each fems, should be a good one!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Kinda wish I would have let my Grape OG x Chocolate Diesels veg a bit longer. Looks like you're gonna get some weight off that one! I still have one seed left out of the 6 I was given so I will grow that into a monster. With testers I started running them smaller so I can give feedback to the breeder sooner, I usually have one or two leftover(plant counts)to run big if I see what I like. Then I can also buy it when it's released. I believe @reallybigjesusfreak recommended that with testers and it made sense, never really thought about it before that I just ran 'em how I usually did then realized that is a long time for a breeder to wait to release them. Just my two cents, not trying to tell anyone how to run their testers. Thats not my business. Lol. Thanks for the awesome pic, looks healthy!


This is not a tester run. Tester seeds, from Useful's generosity, but I'm a bit too scattered to do testing anymore. I was just showing off, lol!

When I did test for B, and Useful, I grew with what method (or non-method!) I was using at the time. B told me it's a test, test 'em! 

Believe me, when you're in my grow, you get tested, lol!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 15, 2020)

Bag of oranges


----------



## AlienAthena (May 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Ordered Box of Chocolates #3 but had to cancel the order........So I could buy 2 Boxes! Was gonna wait for the full packs to come out but my addiction got the best of me. Can’t wait for the variety on my next seed planting. Will be all the ones in Box of Chocolates #3, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, Chocolate Mint Diesel and Sunny Diesel. Maybe a couple Chem Cookie Trips, they keep talking to me every time I look at them. Lol. Just one seed of each fems, should be a good one!


I’m waiting for full packs of the GG#4 x CD & Gelato 45 x CD but I’ve been eyeing that Box of Chocolates 4 . If it had the Double Dipped Strawberries instead of the Blueberries n Chocolate I would’ve pulled the trigger.


----------



## Jmass420 (May 15, 2020)

i love the freebies from jbc


----------



## gthaenigma (May 15, 2020)

I'm awaiting a package from them today, now I am extra excited.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 15, 2020)

Can foliar feeding be a nuit lock work around?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Kinda wish I would have let my Grape OG x Chocolate Diesels veg a bit longer. Looks like you're gonna get some weight off that one! I still have one seed left out of the 6 I was given so I will grow that into a monster. With testers I started running them smaller so I can give feedback to the breeder sooner, I usually have one or two leftover(plant counts)to run big if I see what I like. Then I can also buy it when it's released. I believe @reallybigjesusfreak recommended that with testers and it made sense, never really thought about it before that I just ran 'em how I usually did then realized that is a long time for a breeder to wait to release them. Just my two cents, not trying to tell anyone how to run their testers. Thats not my business. Lol. Thanks for the awesome pic, looks healthy!


You did the honorable thing and if i am ever in Useful's position id pick you to try my testers. You put the useful family ahead of yourself.


----------



## BDGrows (May 15, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Can foliar feeding be a nuit lock work around?


Are you meaning if your plant is currently experiencing nutrient lockout can you foliar feed to help get it back into homeostasis? The answer is yes but you need to first fix the issue around the root mass. The plant can uptake nutrients still by foliar feeding which can help alleviate some of the symptoms, but overall it needs to be fixed before it goes past the point of no return and the cultivar ultimately dies. Got any pics?


----------



## HamNEggs (May 15, 2020)

Finally getting to a point where it looks pretty awesome though I wish I could offer you guys smellovision because this girl stinks! The other two I have are a few weeks behind and the are heavy duty with the same smell. 

Chem D x Banana OG


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Are you meaning if your plant is currently experiencing nutrient lockout can you foliar feed to help get it back into homeostasis? The answer is yes but you need to first fix the issue around the root mass. The plant can uptake nutrients still by foliar feeding which can help alleviate some of the symptoms, but overall it needs to be fixed before it goes past the point of no return and the cultivar ultimately dies. Got any pics?


Nah not at the moment... But i was thinking because i think of nuit lock as the roots not taking nuits do to whatever.. But the foliar feeding works differently using the leaves. Just a temp fix untill the nuit lock is resolved as far as the roots are concerned.


----------



## 18six50 (May 15, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Nah not at the moment... But i was thinking because i think of nuit lock as the roots not taking nuits do to whatever.. But the foliar feeding works differently using the leaves. Just a temp fix untill the nuit lock is resolved as far as the roots are concerned.


I haven't done any foliar feeding in years but it can help, if your roots are not uptaking, but like BD says you have to fix whatever is wrong with the roots, if it's just because you overwatered that can help. But still most of the time it will just work itself out if you have good nutrients in your soil. I flushed a plant once because I used too many nutes, while recovering from the flush, the foliar feeding seemed to help. Did it? I think so but it could have just taken off as soon as the roots were healthy again. Growers back in the 80's used something called superthrive and swore by it. Now they have a superthrive foliar spray, we made our own mix with it for seedlings and for spray. I used it for a while then didn't and couldn't tell the difference in healthy plants. I haven't used it since the early 90's. Most of the time people mess their plants up with foilar sprays though, so I don't usually tell anyone to use them. It just adds another variable for people to F up.


----------



## Boosky (May 15, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> This is not a tester run. Tester seeds, from Useful's generosity, but I'm a bit too scattered to do testing anymore. I was just showing off, lol!
> 
> When I did test for B, and Useful, I grew with what method (or non-method!) I was using at the time. B told me it's a test, test 'em!
> 
> Believe me, when you're in my grow, you get tested, lol!


My shit gets tested too! Between the kids being home from school, not going to Grandma and Grandpa's on the weekend every once in a while and my admitted laziness sometimes I wonder how they make it all. Lol. It's amazing how much more you get when you veg an extra month or so.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 16, 2020)

Its been so long since ive had smoke that i find myself smoke sugar leafs.. The act of a desperate man. But still im impressed.


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Its been so long since ive had smoke that i find myself smoke sugar leafs.. The act of a desperate man. But still im impressed.


Been there done that. As a matter of fact I used to buy sugar leaves from a guy in Kansas, from the same bud I got from him. Basically we bought the whole plant from him. Lol. We called it Pine Bud and I haven't came across anything that smelled that strongly of pine. It did the trick and was way better than scraping my pipe for the resin. Lol.


----------



## 18six50 (May 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Been there done that. As a matter of fact I used to buy sugar leaves from a guy in Kansas, from the same bud I got from him. Basically we bought the whole plant from him. Lol. We called it Pine Bud and I haven't came across anything that smelled that strongly of pine. It did the trick and was way better than scraping my pipe for the resin. Lol.


I leave sugar leaves on quite often, I think they do a good job of protecting the glands under them. As long as there aren't too many it's not going to make your bud taste green and when you pull them off everything under them is pristine. (don't do this for outdoors though) I figure the less broken glands on the stuff I'm going to smoke the better. I pull them off when I'm going to smoke and save them for screening sift hash, I'll have a whole bunch of sugar leaves from a bunch of different strains and then sift them all at once. Then I hand roll the sift into temple balls old school style. Heat and pressure from your hands is enough to roll 2 gram balls that smoke just like the old school hash from back in the day. If it won't roll into a ball it's trash and has too much leaf in it. When done right you can light a corner up and it will smolder until it's gone. And the cool thing about doing it this way is that the sugar leaves got a good cure that way too. Old School Hash made correctly has the glands cured and dried correctly before pressing it.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 17, 2020)

Greetings Useful Seeds community,

This is my 1st post on this thread but I'm active on the Bodhi Seeds thread. Anyway, just wanted to share my thoughts on the *Bag Of Oranges* strain. Popped 2 seeds, kept one and gave the other to a buddy. Grown in Fox Farm Ocean Forest and fed filtered water its whole life cycle. Grown under 600W LED (cheap Amazon light), vegged for 30 days, flowered for 62 days. Yielded slightly above average but quality was on point. In the tent, if i would bump up against the plant, the whole room would smell of an orange grove, not even kidding, straight up fresh picked oranges, delightful. Useful's description is spot on, and i only popped 1 seed. The dried nugs were very frosty and maintained a stale marshmallow consistency after 2 week cure. The fresh buds (before cure) had a sharper citrus bite, more orange peel-like; After 2 weeks in the jar, still super orange but the sharpness mellowed out to a sweeter, less acidic orange flavor. This bud tastes EXACTLY like it smells and the flavor stays on your palette for a while, very terpene-rich. A couple bong hits and I'm feeling good, but too much will keep you in your place and becomes quite stoney. Good outdoor bud to go on a hike or throw frisbees in the park with friends. Super loud orange terps combined with solid potency and a breeze to grow makes this variety a keeper for sure. No stability issues either. If you have a chance to cop a pack, do it. Highly recommended!


----------



## Shmozz (May 17, 2020)

Glad to be back in the community and see where @Useful Seeds had risen to! A few hundred pages dedicated to a solid breeder is awesome to see! I'm going to get some seeds started but can't decide which of his to get back to. 

Sour princess x chocolate trip
Choc covered Strawberries x fire cookies
Chem cookie trip

Choc trip f4
LVRK f2
In the pines f2
Stardawg f3 

Best recommendation decides my tents' fate!


----------



## Boosky (May 17, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> Glad to be back in the community and see where @Useful Seeds had risen to! A few hundred pages dedicated to a solid breeder is awesome to see! I'm going to get some seeds started but can't decide which of his to get back to.
> 
> Sour princess x chocolate trip
> Choc covered Strawberries x fire cookies
> ...


Chem Cookie Trip is my vote, only because I have a pack and would like to see more of it before I pop mine. Lol. They all sound lovely though to be honest.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2020)

How are you all doing????!!!!! I don't know if I will EVER be able to get caught up !!! Our thread is cruising right along. I have tons of private messages......please give me some time, I will answer everyone. I want to touch base on everyone's posts, But there are sooooooooooo many. 

I don't know what else to say other than THANK YOU!!!! I seriously appreciate all of your support. I will sit here in this parking lot stealing/ borrowing wifi for the next 1/2 hour to answer any questions.....or whatever.


----------



## BigJonster (May 17, 2020)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> Greetings Useful Seeds community,
> 
> This is my 1st post on this thread but I'm active on the Bodhi Seeds thread. Anyway, just wanted to share my thoughts on the *Bag Of Oranges* strain. Popped 2 seeds, kept one and gave the other to a buddy. Grown in Fox Farm Ocean Forest and fed filtered water its whole life cycle. Grown under 600W LED (cheap Amazon light), vegged for 30 days, flowered for 62 days. Yielded slightly above average but quality was on point. In the tent, if i would bump up against the plant, the whole room would smell of an orange grove, not even kidding, straight up fresh picked oranges, delightful. Useful's description is spot on, and i only popped 1 seed. The dried nugs were very frosty and maintained a stale marshmallow consistency after 2 week cure. The fresh buds (before cure) had a sharper citrus bite, more orange peel-like; After 2 weeks in the jar, still super orange but the sharpness mellowed out to a sweeter, less acidic orange flavor. This bud tastes EXACTLY like it smells and the flavor stays on your palette for a while, very terpene-rich. A couple bong hits and I'm feeling good, but too much will keep you in your place and becomes quite stoney. Good outdoor bud to go on a hike or throw frisbees in the park with friends. Super loud orange terps combined with solid potency and a breeze to grow makes this variety a keeper for sure. No stability issues either. If you have a chance to cop a pack, do it. Highly recommended!View attachment 4568638View attachment 4568639View attachment 4568641


Welcome to the useful thread and great lookung grow. The blackened oranges was an easy grow and was a huge plant done around 65 days iirc. I also partaked in some double dipped strawberries and it was incredibly strong. A good friend that has smoked 20+ years said it was the best hes ever had. It was super dense indica leaning and smelled of strawberries. Ive grown mephistos strawberry nuggets a few times and it was almost identical. It finshed around 9 weeks in coco. Again, welcome


----------



## BigJonster (May 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> How are you all doing????!!!!! I don't know if I will EVER be able to get caught up !!! Our thread is cruising right along. I have tons of private messages......please give me some time, I will answer everyone. I want to touch base on everyone's posts, But there are sooooooooooo many.
> 
> I don't know what else to say other than THANK YOU!!!! I seriously appreciate all of your support. I will sit here in this parking lot stealing/ borrowing wifi for the next 1/2 hour to answer any questions.....or whatever.


Any news on the adub or skywalker night time crosses? Nothing but positive reviews on current useful strains. Thanks for making this happen, we needed it


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 17, 2020)

Another bag of oranges update


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Any news on the adub or skywalker night time crosses? Nothing but positive reviews on current useful strains. Thanks for making this happen, we needed it


Adub stuff is up next, I have the Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel cross in one of the Box of Chocolates offerings..#3


----------



## GrowRijt (May 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Chem Cookie Trip is my vote, only because I have a pack and would like to see more of it before I pop mine. Lol. They all sound lovely though to be honest.


chem cookie trip should be run ASAP. Mine was similar to subcool Dairy Queen with powdered milk, floral incense, and cheese skunk. Really nice yielder. Needs tons of training like a damn bonsai but worth it. I don’t think I took many pics but I’ll check. It’s a winner.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I’m waiting for full packs of the GG#4 x CD & Gelato 45 x CD but I’ve been eyeing that Box of Chocolates 4 . If it had the Double Dipped Strawberries instead of the Blueberries n Chocolate I would’ve pulled the trigger.


It is looking like I need a bigger boat...............lol. Folks wanted mix packs, folks want full packs. I am doin my best to give people what they want. Honestly.........I never thought I would be in this position.


----------



## Bodean (May 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Chem Cookie Trip is my vote, only because I have a pack and would like to see more of it before I pop mine. Lol. They all sound lovely though to be honest.


Pop the CCT. You wont regret it. I had 3 females all super frosty golfball nugs and really a treat taste wise to smoke.


----------



## Rivendell (May 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is looking like I need a bigger boat...............lol. Folks wanted mix packs, folks want full packs. I am doin my best to give people what they want. Honestly.........I never thought I would be in this position.


Not to add to the weight but.....any plans on doing a mix pack with unrelated strains? Absolutely nothing against the current offerings of course!


----------



## Bodean (May 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is looking like I need a bigger boat...............lol. Folks wanted mix packs, folks want full packs. I am doin my best to give people what they want. Honestly.........I never thought I would be in this position.


The quality of your offerings and price point is hard to beat. People have caught on and its awesome to see. Hoping for your continued success.


----------



## Boosky (May 17, 2020)

Bodean said:


> Pop the CCT. You wont regret it. I had 3 females all super frosty golfball nugs and really a treat taste wise to smoke.


Maybe it was YOU talking through them. Lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 17, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Not to add to the weight but.....any plans on doing a mix pack with unrelated strains? Absolutely nothing against the current offerings of course!


I am absolutely gonna do that!!!! I am lookin at all kinds of ideas. 



Bodean said:


> The quality of your offerings and price point is hard to beat. People have caught on and its awesome to see. Hoping for your continued success.


That post right there............thank you!!


----------



## Werp (May 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is looking like I need a bigger boat...............lol. Folks wanted mix packs, folks want full packs. I am doin my best to give people what they want. Honestly.........I never thought I would be in this position.


Out of curiosity any pics of the Adub? Thanks.


----------



## Boosky (May 17, 2020)

I personally will be picking up full packs of the Double Dipped Strawberries, Gelato, Skywalker and Chocolate Diesel S1's when they come out. I'm hooked on them fem's! The way the Grape Og's are looking I'm impressed growth wise with every one and it appears there are two phenos that I got. One bushier shorter pheno and one stretcher that I would consider og style with longer internodes and will probably be golfball nugs. I'm excited for both to say the least. If all his Chocolate Diesel crosses end up like this I will no longer have to worry about my supply with the old lady. Lol.


----------



## Boosky (May 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> It is looking like I need a bigger boat...............lol. Folks wanted mix packs, folks want full packs. I am doin my best to give people what they want. Honestly.........I never thought I would be in this position.


Bigger boat is not always better, keep doing what you're doing! You're awesome peeps! Pleasure and honor to be here everytime!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Bigger boat is not always better, keep doing what you're doing! You're awesome peeps! Pleasure and honor to be here everytime!


the bigger boat
I think that was from the movie jaws.
lol


----------



## BDGrows (May 17, 2020)

Any plans to release any of the Skywalker OG crosses by themselves @Useful Seeds?


----------



## Boosky (May 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am absolutely gonna do that!!!! I am lookin at all kinds of ideas.
> 
> 
> That post right there............thank you!!


Mixed mix packs sound great! Need to get any Chem 4 crosses and Chocolate Diesel S1’s and my Chocolate Diesel fix will be taken care of, I think. Lol. Not that I need them, got enough fem seeds to last me a bit, but I still want them. Lol. Thanks again for all you do! It’s amazing to see an idea come to fruition as fast as it did with the Box Of Chocolates. You are “The Man!”


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 18, 2020)

Useful, you got to incorporate and trademark your name. LOL If you havent already.


----------



## Shmozz (May 18, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Useful, you got to incorporate and trademark your name. LOL If you havent already.


It's a tedious process, but could save a lot of trouble down the line! Like 50$ to file, but it's painstakingly specific.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 18, 2020)

Id bet that in the online useful family weve got folks that do a little bit of everything. Im praying for federal legalization so we can schedule a useful family reunion. I try not to ask questions that put people on BLAST. "Personal questions about address and kids ect." Because its got nothing to do about this forum.. But if there wasnt any issues regarding laws we could be more forthcoming. And still privacy is important but for some its a priority.


----------



## Shmozz (May 18, 2020)

I've filed copyright and trademark applications once before. I swore I'd never do it again!! But there are, of course, exceptions.


----------



## sdd420 (May 18, 2020)

Adub box !
Adub x Chocolate Diesel 
Adub x Banana Og
Adub x Chem D
Adub s1


----------



## sdd420 (May 18, 2020)

Or vice versa


----------



## Boosky (May 18, 2020)

I will take fem seeds of all crossed to Adub if they are stable. Unless Useful says that he has a regular line of them that are killer, but I'm really trying to keep my purchases to fem seeds. It's hard because I want the Lucky Lime and Mint Chocolate Trip, those will be my next regular seed purchase. Wish they would stop the Bodhi BOGO sale, it's trying me, I find myself just wanting to buy something to get the freebies.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 19, 2020)

36" height, 5 gal pot


----------



## Boosky (May 19, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Adub box !
> Adub x Chocolate Diesel
> Adub x Banana Og
> Adub x Chem D
> Adub s1


Does anyone know if Useful has reversed the Chem D?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 19, 2020)

Useful? What do you want to be your legacy to be?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Does anyone know if Useful has reversed the Chem D?


Im not sure but i think the only other 2 Ive seen him mention hes reversed beside Choc D and BOO were Kosher Tangie and Adub


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 20, 2020)

2 gal pot .. blacked oranges , no smoke report just getting the chop this week . mi


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 20, 2020)

Definently in for the Bag of oranges variety pack. Love the smell and taste of those Boo I had last year


----------



## Rolloff (May 21, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Definently in for the Bag of oranges variety pack. Love the smell and taste of those Boo I had last year


Me too but unfortunately I have not tried boo It sells out too fast.Seed banks Restock when I’m broke lol. I have blueberries n oranges going right now but I want the boo!!!


----------



## HamNEggs (May 21, 2020)

Man that boo is really something. Its the best thing I have had in a pretty long time. That goes for the nostalgia of the orange smell and the effect from the smoke. This Chem D x Banana OG is promising. I have 3 going at different stages and all have that nasty poo-chem thing going on. 
And kind of what I had, thought the last two I threw into flower started under the 90 cri cobs and they had no intersex problems. The first one I changed lights to the 90 cri and there were a few nanners. Luckily that hasn't happened since.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 22, 2020)

I'm stoked. My first bite of chocolate just popped her head up. Decided to try a blue dream x choc diesel for my first piece of useful gear.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 22, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I'm stoked. My first bite of chocolate just popped her head up. Decided to try a blue dream x choc diesel for my first piece of useful gear.


Thats one I won in a raffle from useful. Can't wait to see how she turns out. Plan on getting to mine in a few months


----------



## Omkarananda (May 22, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel f3 @ 40 days 12/12 Nice big flowers on a small plant in a 1 gal from seed I’m exito! Got 2 others with this girl and a pack and a half of seeds left!


----------



## Werp (May 22, 2020)

Peak a - BOO


----------



## TWest65 (May 23, 2020)

Chocolate Pie - Day 37


----------



## colocowboy (May 23, 2020)

Man that is a chunky, greasy thang! Drool!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 23, 2020)

GrapeOGxCD 28 days from flip. 2 gallon airpot w/ coco & Mega Crop. 315 CMH & 240 QB.










She's filling in nicely and starting to show a little sugar!


----------



## Foulal (May 23, 2020)

Grape og x chocolate diesel at 8 weeks


----------



## Gemtree (May 23, 2020)

Last run got a bit away from me lol. Orange cookies x cd in the back, chocolate sunset shorties in the middle and gg4 x cd in the front. 22oz off 600w hps 2 gal coco dtw week 8 of 10. All from seed and everyone was killer. Sorry no individual pics had to tear everything down real fast.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 23, 2020)

my brotha @useful i just wanted to pop in again say hi and all these flowers ppl are growing of yours are looking epic. i've been peepin your seeds for sale on cpl of those banks and noticed you were selling out big time and that's awesome. good to see it couldn't hap[pen to a nicer guy. i'm still playing with that xmass male crosses with the shit i already had. and i just popped some of those headbanger f2's you gave me. so basically my whole garden right now i owe to you. thanks and keep up the great work
btw, sorry i am camera poor as ever lol my pics are embarrasing. i posted pics on some organic thread here my vanilla kush x xmass bud that is week 4 flower right now and reeking like a funky skunky christmass wreath with one or two different ones carry some fruit or pepper instead but that xmass male turns everytthing it touches into a christmas wreath .. that shit is def ibl


----------



## Boosky (May 23, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GrapeOGxCD 28 days from flip. 2 gallon airpot w/ coco & Mega Crop. 315 CMH & 240 QB.
> View attachment 4574356
> 
> View attachment 4574357
> ...


Stacking well. Seems to be a trait of that Chocolate Diesel donor, love it!


----------



## klx (May 24, 2020)

Popped 5 Blueberries and Chocolate and all survived here they are at day 32 of flower. 1 - 5 top to bottom, #5 is a runty little mutant. See you in a few weeks.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 24, 2020)

So I was doing some digging around in some drawers and I found this stash of BOOBA seeds I meant to send out for freebies that never ended up hitting the mail. I got 5 of them growing in the flower tent right now, and they are basiclly out-everything-ing all the other plants in there. Lovely structure, early heavy frosting, super sticky orange stank with a bit of bubba nasty under it. @Useful Seeds IDK what your plans are currently but I'd still like to get these to you/to a seedbank of your choosing to use as freebies, if you were still interested in that. 

edit: they're in 8 packs of FEM seeds.


----------



## Weedbaser (May 24, 2020)

Any plans on restocking the Mint Chocolate OG x Choc D? It was everyones favorite out of all of your strains.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 24, 2020)

Not that folks care if i post. LOL



Useful fam. I will not post for a while because my dad passed yesterday. My life will never be the same. He was a vet, he liked to ride motorcycles and fish he Had great grandkids and only dated my mom untill they married. They met in church my dad would pull her pigtails. He was my life and i took care of him 24x7. He took me back after all the crap i put him through while i was strung out on opiates. And i earned his trust back, so much that i handled his bank accounts. Hes going home where my moms at and tons of family and friends.. And our beloved dachshund whos dog collar will be buried with him per his request. Hes going to quantico cemetery amoungst my mom and a ton of legitimate hero's. Prayers appreciated. Ttyl

Martin


----------



## HamNEggs (May 24, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Not that folks care if i post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prayers to you and your family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TWest65 (May 24, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I was doing some digging around in some drawers and I found this stash of BOOBA seeds I meant to send out for freebies that never ended up hitting the mail. I got 5 of them growing in the flower tent right now, and they are basiclly out-everything-ing all the other plants in there. Lovely structure, early heavy frosting, super sticky orange stank with a bit of bubba nasty under it. @Useful Seeds IDK what your plans are currently but I'd still like to get these to you/to a seedbank of your choosing to use as freebies, if you were still interested in that.
> 
> edit: they're in 8 packs of FEM seeds.


_*out-everything-ing *_ My new favorite word!


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I was doing some digging around in some drawers and I found this stash of BOOBA seeds I meant to send out for freebies that never ended up hitting the mail. I got 5 of them growing in the flower tent right now, and they are basiclly out-everything-ing all the other plants in there. Lovely structure, early heavy frosting, super sticky orange stank with a bit of bubba nasty under it. @Useful Seeds IDK what your plans are currently but I'd still like to get these to you/to a seedbank of your choosing to use as freebies, if you were still interested in that.
> 
> edit: they're in 8 packs of FEM seeds.


Let us know where those go, love me some Bubba crosses!


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> Any plans on restocking the Mint Chocolate OG x Choc D? It was everyones favorite out of all of your strains.


If not, glad I got my hands on some. Shout out to @disco pilgrim thanks bro!


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Not that folks care if i post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for his service! He is the reason I am free! Legitimate hero's is right! Safe travels my friend. Thoughts and prayers, the Boo family. My Grandmother just passed this morning, maybe they will see each other along the way. I feel the same way about my dad, he's more of a friend than my dad now. Your father will be in our prayers tonight. See you when you return.


----------



## Chip Green (May 24, 2020)

Here's Lucky Lime F2, sample #1 going for a test flight. For scale comparison, and rigidity reference, a mildewed clothespin, and a 3rd grade level pencil sharpener are featured in the frame. 
I almost never smoke cannabis anymore, because usually I freak out, so why would I do that to myself?
The Lucky Lime F2, specimen#1, has checked every box(_every single box)_, including, the elusive self taste test.
I took a single puff, from a one bat, a few nights ago, didn't even freak out!!!!
So today, since I haven't rolled a hootbomb, in who knows how long, I gave it a go.
It turned out to be one of the most effortless spins, in my doobie rolling career. 
It checked a box, I didn't know existed. Easy to roll.
I encourage all, to get a yourself a pack, of Lucky Lime F2. 
Be good to yourself!


----------



## colocowboy (May 24, 2020)

i have been looking at them out the corner of my eye.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 24, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> View attachment 4575531
> Here's Lucky Lime F2, sample #1 going for a test flight. For scale comparison, and rigidity reference, a mildewed clothespin, and a 3rd grade level pencil sharpener are featured in the frame.
> I almost never smoke cannabis anymore, because usually I freak out, so why would I do that to myself?
> The Lucky Lime F2, specimen#1, has checked every box(_every single box)_, including, the elusive self taste test.
> ...


Just received my pack last week after seeing your pics!! What’s the high like?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 24, 2020)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel


----------



## Werp (May 24, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel View attachment 4575645


How's the smoke, I have a pack that I'm thinking I might crack next.


----------



## Jmass420 (May 24, 2020)

Grape og x cd harvested at exactly 70 days


----------



## HamNEggs (May 24, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Orange cookies x chocolate diesel View attachment 4575645
> Yeah I wonder what you perceive for scent, flavor. I didn't find anything orange like but the smoke and scent was hashy and great on mine.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 24, 2020)

yep, I got a bunch of orange from that one in particular, but I found some orange on every one. Not on like BOO though. I'm smoking this OCxCD x BOO chuck I did and its a fantastic orange tootsie pop flavor.


----------



## Chip Green (May 24, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Just received my pack last week after seeing your pics!! What’s the high like?


This first selection, just gives me the nice "Ahhhhhh (deep sigh) " feeling, which is rare for me. Real nice buzz, not sure why, but the one I got first, gets ME, stoned calm and content.... I've spread it around too, to some seasoned veteran potheads , and each has asked for more. It's unique. Good packs, I do believe.


----------



## Gemtree (May 25, 2020)

One of the orange cookies x cd and gg4 x cd curing out nice


----------



## idlewilder (May 25, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Not that folks care if i post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Shmozz (May 25, 2020)

It was a difficult choice...I have a lot to choose from... but I need some chocolate in my life. And after seeing the nug Useful showed off, it had to be his chocolate trip f4!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> It was a difficult choice...I have a lot to choose from... but I need some chocolate in my life. And after seeing the nug Useful showed off, it had to be his chocolate trip f4!
> View attachment 4575996


mmmmm dont be snoozin' too long on that apollo 11! I cant believe how much I like having her around, despite being a a total hashplant slut.


----------



## Shmozz (May 25, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mmmmm dont be snoozin' too long on that apollo 11! I cant believe how much I like having her around, despite being a a total hashplant slut.


How tall do yours get? I had a few seedlings a year or so ago, but moved and had to toss them. The sativa was very apparent. They were getting a little lanky compared to the hybrids next to it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> How tall do yours get? I had a few seedlings a year or so ago, but moved and had to toss them. The sativa was very apparent. They were getting a little lanky compared to the hybrids next to it.


I'd say they about double in flower, maybe 2.5. But every nug on it is just a big arrowhead that needs minimal trimming. Plus the smoke is just top fuckin' notch, flavor, effects everything.


----------



## Shmozz (May 25, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'd say they about double in flower, maybe 2.5. But every nug on it is just a big arrowhead that needs minimal trimming. Plus the smoke is just top fuckin' notch, flavor, effects everything.


Next time I'm hunting a sativa...this will be the one! I have a new setup, and room to keep mothers around. I know the apollo 11 has amazing potential. Those bodhi packs always sold out amazingly fast. (can't remember if that's where useful got his)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> Next time I'm hunting a sativa...this will be the one! I have a new setup, and room to keep mothers around. I know the apollo 11 has amazing potential. Those bodhi packs always sold out amazingly fast. (can't remember if that's where useful got his)


Yup, I believe that its the f4 from that line. Although, I think that bodhi got it from Bros Grimm, but then stopped working with it once Mr Soul came back on the scene. I'm growing the Apollo XX right now (the fem version, they were sold out of the regs by the time I got to the Bros Grimm booth) and they are a spitting image of the females I found from the reg pack. Both are very similiar in every regard, both with that funky fruity cheesy smell that is the sought after pheno. They did a great job of isolating that pheno in the fem packs. 

I think I hit mine with some chocolate diesel pollen. I cant wait to explore that!


----------



## Shmozz (May 25, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yup, I believe that its the f4 from that line. Although, I think that bodhi got it from Bros Grimm, but then stopped working with it once Mr Soul came back on the scene. I'm growing the Apollo XX right now (the fem version, they were sold out of the regs by the time I got to the Bros Grimm booth) and they are a spitting image of the females I found from the reg pack. Both are very similiar in every regard, both with that funky fruity cheesy smell that is the sought after pheno. They did a great job of isolating that pheno in the fem packs.
> 
> I think I hit mine with some chocolate diesel pollen. I cant wait to explore that!


I believe you're right. Only proving Bodhi is a righteous hombre. Mine are f4's from the last bodhi offering as well. So when the time comes, I want to be able to f5, and potentially S1. I have never intentionally made seeds, so it'll be fun!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> I believe you're right. Only proving Bodhi is a righteous hombre. Mine are f4's from the last bodhi offering as well. So when the time comes, I want to be able to f5, and potentially S1. I have never intentionally made seeds, so it'll be fun!


its addicting! I ended up making 3 isolation chambers so I can do multiple seed projects at the same time. and, I dont think i have enough, lol. And, useful's gear makes some great solid foundations to begin your chucking adventures with! Between my Booba (Pre98 bubba x BOO), Boolena (Helena x BOO), Chocolate Wedge (OCxCD x BOO) and CinDD ((Strawberry Diesel x C99) x Chocolate Diesel) the two D's are for a Double Dose of Diesel, I have not seen a herm yet, and have harvested some wonderful smoke, and what is still flowering looks like it has much potential.


----------



## Shmozz (May 25, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> its addicting! I ended up making 3 isolation chambers so I can do multiple seed projects at the same time. and, I dont think i have enough, lol. And, useful's gear makes some great solid foundations to begin your chucking adventures with! Between my Booba (Pre98 bubba x BOO), Boolena (Helena x BOO), Chocolate Wedge (OCxCD x BOO) and CinDD ((Strawberry Diesel x C99) x Chocolate Diesel) the two D's are for a Double Dose of Diesel, I have not seen a herm yet, and have harvested some wonderful smoke, and what is still flowering looks like it has much potential.


I already have an addictive personality. (It becomes apparent when I look at my stock) So i try to channel it into the least harmful things I can. Growing herb and music. So this will be good for me! My bank account on the other hand....Over the past 2 months I upgraded to QB's, doubled my tent space, and am about to dive into living soil thanks to a buddy of mine. Becoming a chucker is just a natural progression.

I'm lucky to have Useful and Bodhi as the main components of my seed-making journey. Bag of Apollo? Sounds like something that needs to be.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Michigan man (May 26, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Not that folks care if i post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I’m sorry to hear that I myself am in a same similar position I just lost my father a couple weeks ago and I just got back with him two years ago after marrying some chick and I didn’t talk to him for five years because of a stupid argument I had with his wife so I know the pain just shows never put distance between you and your mom or dad or relation unless it’s absolutely absolutely necessary because you never know what the future holds Getting back to my normal I haven’t been able to yet tried to start seeds for my next round And I’m normally spot on complete germination most of the time female ratio is pretty good but this time I started five of four different kinds and I don’t know what the hell happened but I only saved four babies outta 20 ( bbhp x cd fem , Oc x cd fem , 88g13 hp , Durban poison ) a couple of them I had been waiting along time to come back into stock but somehow kept up with the current bloom tent came home Saturday and relized I had to revamp cause of season change things were tropical to say the least think I got it taken care of now without to much stress on them it’s frustrating but I’m gonna put my head up and move forward it’s what my dad would do missed ALOT of good drops but there will b more 
This round was tranquil chocolates, g13 x genius, 88 g13 hp x nl # 2 and mr e pupil


----------



## Michigan man (May 26, 2020)

Tranquil Chocolates day 49 hey useful this is the one you told me to make sure to take cuts off of for my keeper cause it was lookin like a spitting image of the mamma she is just a beast just growing fast stacking fast with a delicious stem rub I hope I did it justice couldn’t get it to do the colorful thing haven’t quite figured that out yet anyone with a little knowledge of how would b greatly appreciated but just over all great one to grow and watch grow any chance of any new tranquil elephantizer crosses for the future all in all this was a great creation thank u useful  
You never cease to amaze me keep up the awesome skills as a breeder 

Damn useful fam the pics i put up looked great on my phone lmfao got home relized the dont look so great on the 65 inch tv sry about ladies and gentlemen my bad


----------



## tkufoS (May 26, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Not that folks care if i post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your recent loss.. take care


----------



## AlienAthena (May 26, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> Tranquil Chocolates day 49 hey useful this is the one you told me to make sure to take cuts off of for my keeper cause it was lookin like a spitting image of the mamma she is just a beast just growing fast stacking fast with a delicious stem rub I hope I did it justice couldn’t get it to do the colorful thing haven’t quite figured that out yet anyone with a little knowledge of how would b greatly appreciated but just over all great one to grow and watch grow any chance of any new tranquil elephantizer crosses for the future all in all this was a great creation thank u useful View attachment 4576787View attachment 4576788View attachment 4576789View attachment 4576790
> You never cease to amaze me keep up the awesome skills as a breeder
> 
> Damn useful fam the pics i put up looked great on my phone lmfao got home relized the dont look so great on the 65 inch tv sry about ladies and gentlemen my bad


Looks similar to the pheno I had. You’re in for some good smoke when you harvest


----------



## Elsembrador (May 26, 2020)

Does dcseeds only have 1 version of the box of chocolates ?


----------



## AlienAthena (May 26, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> Does dcseeds only have 1 version of the box of chocolates ?


Yes JBC has the other 3


----------



## Elsembrador (May 26, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Yes JBC has the other 3


It’s cuz he doesn’t take crypto


----------



## DonPetro (May 26, 2020)

Wow!! Stickied!! That's awesome @Useful Seeds .


----------



## Gemtree (May 26, 2020)

I just want more gg4 x cd individual packs. Some crazy variety in those seeds and caked out phenos


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 26, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Not that folks care if i post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m very sorry for your loss. We’ll be here when you’re ready to return.


----------



## CikaBika (May 27, 2020)

People I need help..
Only two available fem strains that I can order are
*Blueberry’s n Chocolate ** and ** Blackened Oranges Feminized **.*
What do you recommend?


----------



## colocowboy (May 27, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> People I need help..
> Only two available fem strains that I can order are
> *Blueberry’s n Chocolate ** and ** Blackened Oranges Feminized **.*
> What do you recommend?


I recommend blackened oranges, limited supply. The blackjack is lost and word is, magic in a cross. Boo seems to be a winner as well, nothing against blueberries and chocolate but you can probably get those again later.


----------



## Boosky (May 27, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> People I need help..
> Only two available fem strains that I can order are
> *Blueberry’s n Chocolate ** and **Blackened Oranges Feminized **.*
> What do you recommend?


I recommend Box of Chocolates if you want more variety. #1 is at DCSE (which I haven't personally used) and #2, #3 and #4 are at JBC. If not I would go for Blackened Oranges, simply because the Blackjack is gone.


----------



## CikaBika (May 27, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I recommend Box of Chocolates if you want more variety. #1 is at DCSE (which I haven't personally used) and #2, #3 and #4 are at JBC. If not I would go for Blackened Oranges, simply because the Blackjack is gone.


I'm from europe and Only greenpoint seeds are shipping abroad..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

Hmm no way I wasn't going to pull the trigger on 4 boxes of #2. Is it still possible to get Bag of Oranges anywhere? If not will it be re-released?


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hmm no way I wasn't going to pull the trigger on 4 boxes of #2. Is it still possible to get Bag of Oranges anywhere? If not will it be re-released?


 I believe useful had-to pack up and relocate, so things are pretty thin right now.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 27, 2020)

Bag of oranges . in love with it


----------



## Gemtree (May 27, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Bag of oranges . in love with it


Nice I still have two seeds that @TWest65 gifted me. Think I'll pop one next had to downgrade to 4 plants at a time so it's even harder to choose now.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 27, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Nice I still have two seeds that @TWest65 gifted me. Think I'll pop one next had to downgrade to 4 plants at a time so it's even harder to choose now.


I definitely reccomend it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

Damn bag is the one I am most excited about. Although Chem D x Sour Diesel is better than either on their own and adding Chocolate Thai to mix is bound to be incredible in both yield and original terps so Chocolate Diesel x Chem D really has my attention as well.


----------



## BDGrows (May 27, 2020)

Useful got stickied!


----------



## Gemtree (May 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Damn bag is the one I am most excited about. Although Chem D x Sour Diesel is better than either on their own and adding Chocolate Thai to mix is bound to be incredible in both yield and original terps so Chocolate Diesel x Chem D really has my attention as well.


The gg4s are crazy I got a straight gg4 copy but it's a strong blackberry smell with some funk, then 2 smelled exactly like a real lemon slh I ran years ago like exactly which is weird. Then the other was like a 50/50 gg/cd with chunky cd buds and Hershey coco/ glue funk. I was wondering if they mixed my seeds up they were so different but all were killer. Glad I have 6 left to pop.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I was doing some digging around in some drawers and I found this stash of BOOBA seeds I meant to send out for freebies that never ended up hitting the mail. I got 5 of them growing in the flower tent right now, and they are basiclly out-everything-ing all the other plants in there. Lovely structure, early heavy frosting, super sticky orange stank with a bit of bubba nasty under it. @Useful Seeds IDK what your plans are currently but I'd still like to get these to you/to a seedbank of your choosing to use as freebies, if you were still interested in that.
> 
> edit: they're in 8 packs of FEM seeds.


We all know people like freebies!!!


Weedbaser said:


> Any plans on restocking the Mint Chocolate OG x Choc D? It was everyones favorite out of all of your strains.


I know longer have the Mint Chocolate OG Cut


iriemartin1974 said:


> Not that folks care if i post. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang !!!! I care about your posts my friend. Saddened to hear of your family's loss. No words can make you feel better, but you have the memories so he will never truly be gone from your heart. Much love !!!!


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hmm no way I wasn't going to pull the trigger on 4 boxes of #2. Is it still possible to get Bag of Oranges anywhere? If not will it be re-released?


Thanks a bunch for the support !!! Bag of Oranges is coming back by popular demand. As a matter of fact I have packs ready to roll my friend. Just working out where they will go.


BDGrows said:


> Useful got stickied!


I saw that !!!!!!!!!!! Kinda floored me actually. It must be because of all the love you folks spread with each other...I dunno. 

Updates, I scrapped the WiFi 43 x BOO project. Got some herm action on the lowers of the WiFi under plenty of light, there may have been a little stress on the ladies, but i'm not gonna take a chance and put crap in your gardens. The pollinated plants were culled.......along with the rooted cuts. DONE........lets move along.

Some of you expressed that ya still want full packs of fems. I got ya covered, but on a smaller scale at the moment. I really like what i'm seeing with the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel testers. BUT, I did get 1 report of a plant that showed intersex traits from a secretive tester that I highly respect. I may just do a small 30 pack drop and see how it goes. We all know how these plants can behave. Just attempting to be as transparent as I can. If testers growing the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel want to add more info/pics it would be greatly appreciated.

Small batches of feminized seed that will be available pretty soon. Just gotta figure out where they are going.

Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel
Double Dipped Strawberries
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel
Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel
Bag of Oranges

I just want to say, if it wasn't for you all, there would be no Useful Seeds. I get it, and I will continue to do my best to give you folks a fine product, and will never compromise my ethics to make a $.

Much love and respect, and say it now because ya never know.


----------



## Chip Green (May 27, 2020)

Lucky Lime F2 specimen#1, run #2, after 44 nights.
Nothing further.


----------



## BDGrows (May 27, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds, you ok with me doing a grow log of the Appy Boo & Chem D x Ban. OG in your thread or move it somewhere else?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, you ok with me doing a grow log of the Appy Boo & Chem D x Ban. OG in your thread or move it somewhere else?


Do it right here in our thread my friend !!!


----------



## AlienAthena (May 27, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> View attachment 4578355Lucky Lime F2 specimen#1, run #2, after 44 nights.
> Nothing further.


I’m so happy I grabbed a pack of these!


----------



## AlienAthena (May 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> We all know people like freebies!!!
> 
> I know longer have the Mint Chocolate OG Cut
> 
> ...


Please send some GG#4 x CD and Gelato 45 x CD to DCSE if possible. Only place I receive next day delivery 

Just want to say thanks for all you do!! I have two Chem Cookie Trips i’m waiting to sex. Looking for a girl that was similar to the first to keep in the garden. You’re killin it when it comes to the terpenes!!


----------



## mindriot (May 27, 2020)

Jungle Chocolate is on the home stretch, day 60. She smells amazing, hashy diesel. Not a lot of reports on this one. I don't get any pine scent that someone mentioned a ways back, going to pop a few more. I'm guessing another week or so to go.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I just want to say, if it wasn't for you all, there would be no Useful Seeds. I get it, and I will continue to do my best to give you folks a fine product, and will never compromise my ethics to make a $.
> 
> Much love and respect, and say it now because ya never know.


You can't do better than your best. Back when I had crews, that was our big deal. Folks notice that, and if they are paying customers, it's what they deserve. Cream rises to the top, and I think we've noticed who is the cream!

I know I'm not testing the GrapeOGxCDs, but I am growing one. I've always been on the lucky side, so maybe it's that, but this one couldn't be growing any better given my caveman conditions. You put some sticky in this one, lol!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Small batches of feminized seed that will be available pretty soon. Just gotta figure out where they are going.
> 
> Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> ...


@JBCSeeds


----------



## Boosky (May 27, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> View attachment 4578355Lucky Lime F2 specimen#1, run #2, after 44 nights.
> Nothing further.


I feel myself getting into trouble with the wife for another purchase after seeing these. Nice work!


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 28, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> View attachment 4578355Lucky Lime F2 specimen#1, run #2, after 44 nights.
> Nothing further.


Convinced me to get a pack


----------



## gthaenigma (May 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> We all know people like freebies!!!
> 
> I know longer have the Mint Chocolate OG Cut
> 
> ...


There goes any moneyI thought I had left...i think i have a herb growing habit...


----------



## Chip Green (May 28, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Convinced me to get a pack





AlienAthena said:


> I’m so happy I grabbed a pack of these!


This is also the lone female, to this point!
Only two seeds dropped so far, didn't have room to keep the boy from #2.
Pretty soon, I'll try the next bean down the tube!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 28, 2020)

1st grow since 1975

Useful seeds Black Lime Special Reserve update.
My two are still alive. And the healthier one already is the largest cannabis plant I have evah grown.



so hats off 2 me.

the bigger of the two was the one that had twisted & droopy leaves. Not now.

The Little cannabis plant. 

THE BIG CANNABIS PLANT


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 28, 2020)

GrapeOgxCD 33 days from seed, just keeps getting better!


----------



## Jmass420 (May 28, 2020)

I think the grape og x cd will be a great addition i had 2 different phenos both turned purple and 1 finished at 70 days and I let the other one go 73 no hermies they are both top notch finished product I'll try to get some pics up got a new phone and it gives me an error every time I try to upload a photo i think it's the 128 mega pixels making the file too large


----------



## TWest65 (May 28, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GrapeOgxCD 33 days from *seed*, just keeps getting better!
> View attachment 4579303View attachment 4579304View attachment 4579305View attachment 4579306View attachment 4579307View attachment 4579308View attachment 4579309


I think you mean from flip. Lol


----------



## bythekasiz (May 28, 2020)

First run of Useful gear and I chose Chem Cookie Trip. I had 3 going in this round. They all grew similar in size, average yield, #1 and 3 gave all the delicious chem funk. #2 has a strong minty smell. I have 3 more in veg ready whenever I have room and they are putting off some stink already. I also have box of chocolates #4 seedlings going from each flavor atm. Can’t wait, take it easy Useful fam.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2020)

This round's fems, l-r: ccs x banana og, chem d x cd, gelato 45 x cd. In the back, a colab from some friends of the useful fam, cob's copper candy.


----------



## Jmass420 (May 28, 2020)

grape og x cd


----------



## outliergenetix (May 29, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> 1st grow since 1975
> 
> Useful seeds Black Lime Special Reserve update.
> My two are still alive. And the healthier one already is the largest cannabis plant I have evah grown.
> ...


do i see speckled spots and webbing from spider mites on there? especially the first pic but i see it on others to
good luck btw '75 was a vintage year, aka the year of my birth lol


----------



## AlienAthena (May 29, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> 1st grow since 1975
> 
> Useful seeds Black Lime Special Reserve update.
> My two are still alive. And the healthier one already is the largest cannabis plant I have evah grown.
> ...


Looks like possible spider mites webbing.. only bringing it up because i’ve had to deal with them once and they are a pain! but you’re in early veg so perfect time to deal with them. I recommend Captain Jacks Dead Bug and Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## Shmozz (May 29, 2020)

Chocolate trip f4 broke soil! Have to add this was probably the biggest seed I ever planted. Like a Sixlet! Go figure...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 29, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I think you mean from flip. Lol


Details, lol!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (May 29, 2020)

Is there a Useful strain guide anywhere? Just simple descriptions like most other breeders have? Didn't realize my OCxCD was gonna quadruple in size. Is this normal?


----------



## Jmass420 (May 29, 2020)

sunny diesel 2 week veg into a 1 gallon pot water only critical mass super soil week 5 now


----------



## Coalcat (May 30, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Is there a Useful strain guide anywhere? Just simple descriptions like most other breeders have? Didn't realize my OCxCD was gonna quadruple in size. Is this normal?


Not really, just the reports here and general knowledge when stuff gets crossed with well known strains. I’ve found that most breeder descriptions a vague or only partially correct. A couple breeders do a good job but not many.


----------



## Boosky (May 30, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I think you mean from flip. Lol


If it’s from seed I want to know what nutes he’s using! Lol


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (May 30, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4580354sunny diesel 2 week veg into a 1 gallon pot water only critical mass super soil week 5 now


Structure looks similar to my Sunny Diesel, growing for about two months now. Topped above 4th node to hopefully keep short.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2020)

Hey there Useful family. I will now be able to interact you all more frequently !!!!! Bout dang time right???? I get a spot of Verizon cell service at this place, sooooooo, I got this MiFi box thingy that allows me to connect to the internet (when I can get a signal). It is spotty, but it will allow me to hopefully be here with you all more often. Not to sound like a broken record, you folks are what fuels Useful Seeds, and it has been driving me NUTS that I have not been able to be here with you all.

With that said, I want to start doing the giveaway again, even if it is every other week for now. I miss doing that, some folks that won expressed that they were actually unable to buy seeds due to money issues and were very appreciative. I gotta get that rolling again.

On a personal note, the wife and I have had a lil spell of cabin fever. Soooo, we decided to go visit our son, his future ex wife, and our 3 grandchildren for a few days. That was VERY nice!!! We got back and my best friend that lives about 450 miles from us came here with his 2 daughters and stayed for about a week !!!!! , AWESOME !!!! Then ...........he left his girls here with us, their mom is coming here in about a week to stay for about 4 days with us, then take the girls back home.

I gotta say, when our children got old enough to leave the nest so to speak, we were excited to have some privacy. After a lil bit of time, we missed having them in the house. Having my friends daughters here has been pretty dang cool !!! One is 12, the other is 15. They have been raised very well. They have been cooking us meals, doing the dishes, doing laundry. Edited to add that we have not asked them to do any of that. This morning while I was having coffee the youngest came out of the bathroom with the hamper. I asked her what she was doing, she said "doing the laundry silly man, the hamper is almost full"!!!!!! Neither one of them have a cell phone, nor are they interested in video games. They are into camping, fishing, cooking ect. They also love board games, we have played monopoly, uno, sorry. Right now they are in the living room making pot holders.....(not pipes) lol. Those things ya use for hot pans......hahaha.

These girls will certainly be missed when they go home.

Apologies for the novel, but I wanted to fill you all in on all things Useful on a personal level.

Much love and respect. Your friend

Useful

Say it now because ya never know.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 30, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I will now be able to interact you all more frequently !!!!! Bout dang time right???? I get a spot of Verizon cell service at this place, sooooooo, I got this MiFi box thingy that allows me to connect to the internet (when I can get a signal). It is spotty, but it will allow me to hopefully be here with you all more often. Not to sound like a broken record, you folks are what fuels Useful Seeds, and it has been driving me NUTS that I have not been able to be here with you all.
> 
> With that said, I want to start doing the giveaway again, even if it is every other week for now. I miss doing that, some folks that won expressed that they were actually unable to buy seeds due to money issues and were very appreciative. I gotta get that rolling again.
> 
> ...


Thank you useful, your story was heartwarming.


----------



## Chip Green (May 30, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> his future ex wife,


----------



## Boosky (May 30, 2020)

Chip Green said:


>


That shits funny right there!!!


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2020)

That’s how I used to introduce my son in law lol
The first time he said “wait, that means you think... aww” I about peed masself.


----------



## feva (May 30, 2020)

Thats living the good life. @Useful Seeds Love and respect


----------



## outliergenetix (May 31, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4579588grape og x cd


damn she's daaaaaark purple


----------



## outliergenetix (May 31, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> Chocolate trip f4 broke soil! Have to add this was probably the biggest seed I ever planted. Like a Sixlet! Go figure...
> View attachment 4580084


soil lookin' au natural. nice!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> We all know people like freebies!!!
> 
> I know longer have the Mint Chocolate OG Cut
> 
> ...


You want any lemon terps buddy. I've got the super lemon haze franco cut vegging. Let me know if you're interested, I'm sure some cuts could find their way.


----------



## Jmass420 (May 31, 2020)

Grape og x cd before tonight's gardening


----------



## Key7 (May 31, 2020)

Week 4 for my first grow. Useful blueberries n oranges. Such a delight to grow.


----------



## blowerme (Jun 1, 2020)

GrapeOgxChoc diesel testers I pulled them around 10 weeks. All 4 pulled on different days. I still haven't smoked one but all 3 of the others are killer. Great day time stuff for me to get stuff done. Of course you can hit it too many times and then be couchlocked haha. Also some great tasting stuff. Just coats your mouth. Super sticky as well, I gave a bag to my brother and through in some alcohol wipes. If you like to be high, this is for you!

They were easy to grow. They were under 11/13 once flipped using led and hps. They vegged for 3 weeks. I fed them mega crop and sweet candy every water and CaMg once a week. I could have taken care of them better. But I am super happy with everything. Big thanks to @Useful Seeds for the opportunity.

I dont have pics but I have an OCxCD and another GrapeOgxChocD been flipped for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## Rolloff (Jun 1, 2020)

Im not a good grower but here is a dds bud pic


----------



## Rolloff (Jun 1, 2020)

And here is a blueberries n oranges that I stressed


----------



## Foulal (Jun 1, 2020)

Had to pick these up after @Chip Green post last week. Looked too good to pass up


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 1, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Im not a good grower but here is a dds bud pic


Looks like tasty smoke. Dds is double dipped strawberries right? Hows the nose on your ladies.


----------



## Chip Green (Jun 1, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Had to pick these up


I cannot imagine a scenario, where you feel regret for doing so.
I get it, we all love fem beans, but after only a single pheno from my pack, there is no doubt there are some seriously unique and spectacular varieties in this collection.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 1, 2020)

blowerme said:


> View attachment 4582523View attachment 4582524View attachment 4582526View attachment 4582537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your report, but huh? A smoke report without having smoked it? I'm guessing you had a sample, or two. I've got one going, and I'm curious.


----------



## mindriot (Jun 1, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I appreciate your report, but huh? A smoke report without having smoked it? I'm guessing you had a sample, or two. I've got one going, and I'm curious.


 I don't wanna speak for him but I think he was saying out of the four, there was one he hasn't smoked yet.


----------



## blowerme (Jun 1, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I appreciate your report, but huh? A smoke report without having smoked it? I'm guessing you had a sample, or two. I've got one going, and I'm curious.


Yeah I had four plants. The last one I pulled I havent tried yet only tried the 3. Sorry if it was confusing.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 2, 2020)

Getting some pretty deep purples in the stem and leaves in the Chem D x Banana OG; and she smells so dank! 
Topped her last night and planning on giving the Appy x Boo a hair cut before I show her pics .


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 2, 2020)

blowerme said:


> Yeah I had four plants. The last one I pulled I havent tried yet only tried the 3. Sorry if it was confusing.


Punctuation is highly underrated, lol!

So, did you put up reports of the other three? 

The one I have going is making me happy!


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 3, 2020)

First of the Chem D x Banana OG wrapped up @ 10 weeks from flower set. Waving her wands around gave me a real sense of the stink. Diapers with chemical vomit. Made my nose burn. We will see in a few weeks after dry and a bit o' cure what is what. The other 2 I have going aren't quite as smelly yet but they are more frosty.


----------



## Labradorweed (Jun 3, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> The blackened oranges was a great daytime smoke. Stretch was 2x -3x and she cloned easily. She was a big plant in 5 gal coco. Aroma was floral and taste was citrus/pepper. She was covered in trics, would be an extract artist dream


You’re saying at least two times stretch? I definitely want to be prepared for that but that sounds like a lot


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 3, 2020)

From my experience, the stretch is related to how long the veg is, and how many times the plant was topped.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 3, 2020)

Does anyone near tampa need a 4x4 grow tent? Free but you've come get it.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 3, 2020)

I watched a defol vid the other day and i was overcome with a fire to strip this girl and her IHG sis, platinum Punch down. Every leaf taken from these ladies was in close to pristine condition. Afterwards it seems as if they didnt skip a beat, so far. 

This might be the first plant ever that i did not fim or top. In bottom pic you can see that it was not the best call.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 3, 2020)

The Appy x Boo at the beginning of week 3 on a 12-12.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jun 3, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I watched a defol vid the other day and i was overcome with a fire to strip this girl and her IHG sis, platinum Punch down. Every leaf taken from these ladies was in close to pristine condition. Afterwards it seems as if they didnt skip a beat, so far.
> 
> This might be the first plant ever that i did not fim or top. In bottom pic you can see that it was not the best call.
> 
> ...


Looks super healthy even with that aggressive super crop what's the nose on her ?


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 3, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Does anyone near tampa need a 4x4 grow tent? Free but you've come get it.


Hang in there brother. Sending support and good vibes.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Looks super healthy even with that aggressive super crop what's the nose on her ?


Rubbing the stem it gives off a musky, incensey, slightly funky aroma. I ve got a ton of air filtration going on in there so not too stinky in the room while power on. If I turn off ventialtion the dank odors rise up with the quickness.

This plant was healthy and strong yet compact growing right from the start but sensitive to radiance and a light feeder. It showed an eerie ability to contort it's leaves to avoid or capture photons. So far zero bugs and very minor Mg and Mn issues that i promptly addressed with foliar.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jun 4, 2020)

Some of the healthiest leaves iv seen what's your feeding schedule like and do you ph your water ?


----------



## TevinJonson (Jun 4, 2020)

My grow is finishing up idk but everytime I grow dds it has that leaf burn doesn't affect buds at all


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey Useful fam. I gotta bar tonight......lol. I was thinking about something. BOO has been super stable, as well as the Chocolate Diesel lady. Got to thinking about hitting the Chocolate D lady with the BOO pollen. I have a feeling about that one for sure. I have a bunch of other stuff to to talk about in the near future. 

But while I have this bit of service, I gotta send a big cyber hug to @iriemartin1974 , hang in there brother. No words will help, but know that folks care. 

Your friend

Useful


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey Useful fam. I gotta bar tonight......lol. I was thinking about something. BOO has been super stable, as well as the Chocolate Diesel lady. Got to thinking about hitting the Chocolate D lady with the BOO pollen. I have a feeling about that one for sure. I have a bunch of other stuff to to talk about in the near future.
> 
> But while I have this bit of service, I gotta send a big cyber hug to @iriemartin1974 , hang in there brother. No words will help, but know that folks care.
> 
> ...


I have only grown one tiny BOO and it was really special. It literally gave me one big fat cola that I am nibbling away at. Every time the jar opens mmmm. The smell is so dang good. The Chem D x Banana OG has my wife pretty pissed. The smell during drying is no joke haha. I have a feeling I am going to owe her a vacation or something. Be well.


----------



## edyah (Jun 4, 2020)

Yo @Useful Seeds 
Do you have more Choc. N' Pine in stock?

HMU!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Some of the healthiest leaves iv seen what's your feeding schedule like and do you ph your water ?


This substrate is off the charts with microbes. I feed every watering. I do not pH my 0 ppm water.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jun 5, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> This substrate is off the charts with microbes. I feed every watering. I do not pH my 0 ppm water.


You feeding Teas what's the solid mix?


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey Useful fam. I gotta bar tonight......lol. I was thinking about something. BOO has been super stable, as well as the Chocolate Diesel lady. Got to thinking about hitting the Chocolate D lady with the BOO pollen. I have a feeling about that one for sure. I have a bunch of other stuff to to talk about in the near future.
> 
> But while I have this bit of service, I gotta send a big cyber hug to @iriemartin1974 , hang in there brother. No words will help, but know that folks care.
> 
> ...


Hell yes. I want some of that.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you for keeping that choc d cut goin. One of my faves.


----------



## klx (Jun 5, 2020)

BBHP X CD day 45


----------



## outliergenetix (Jun 5, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Grape og x cd before tonight's gardening View attachment 4582089


looks like someone has been smoking allot of hash or sift out of that spoon pipe lol.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> You feeding Teas what's the solid mix?


I use teas occasionally but cautiously because of K. To keep the biology high i dose with Tainio spectrum, Suma grow, Soil Balance Pro, and use cover crop on resting soil. For npk and micro i use Megacrop but sieve out the Mg and CaNO3, adding Biomin Ca (and biomin Mn). The mix is peat based, with scoria and leaf mould that has been recycled for years. I soil test for both biology and chemistry and use that data for guidance.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jun 5, 2020)

i recently popped some stuff useful gave me a while ago. the red solo cups are karma's headbanger F2s. the ones just popping through in the orange cups are F1 cross i made using useful's (ssddxjabba) x 79 xmass. these pics are week old i have since put the pack of black triangle x tranquil elephantizer in solos as well as some choc trip f4 x fruity pebble og f3 seeds shwaggy p gave me
don't expect a blow by blow i am not that organized lol but i'll get some pics of these in flower on here in a cpl months. sorry no bud porn yet
...oh and the one loner seed in the water glass is a bag seed. not sure what it is all i know is my brother said it was pineapple, when i smelled the bag of nugs i said yup smells like pineapple lol. anyway that "pineapple" had flavor, smell and is an ideal candidate for someone who is suffering from cancer treatment side effects or in need of something to make them eat and or sleep. i don't usually like weed that has that effect but this was so strong and stand out in that regard i am gonna gamble that something i cross it with will carry that trait as ik there are ppl who need or like this type of effect.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2020)

That cross sounds amazing


----------



## Boosky (Jun 5, 2020)

outliergenetix said:


> i recently popped some stuff useful gave me a while ago. the red solo cups are karma's headbanger F2s. the ones just popping through in the orange cups are F1 cross i made using useful's (ssddxjabba) x 79 xmass. these pics are week old i have since put the pack of black triangle x tranquil elephantizer in solos as well as some choc trip f4 x fruity pebble og f3 seeds shwaggy p gave me
> don't expect a blow by blow i am not that organized lol but i'll get some pics of these in flower on here in a cpl months. sorry no bud porn yet
> ...oh and the one loner seed in the water glass is a bag seed. not sure what it is all i know is my brother said it was pineapple, when i smelled the bag of nugs i said yup smells like pineapple lol. anyway that "pineapple" had flavor, smell and is an ideal candidate for someone who is suffering from cancer treatment side effects or in need of something to make them eat and or sleep. i don't usually like weed that has that effect but this was so strong and stand out in that regard i am gonna gamble that something i cross it with will carry that trait as ik there are ppl who need or like this type of effect.


Seeing those glasses in the first pic makes me feel better about myself being so blind. Suuuuuuucks getting old, I did have alot of good years with my hearing and sight but they are diminishing rapidly it seems. So anyways, I cannot even attempt to touch my beans without glasses on now, I could but would be on my hands and knees looking for half of them. Lol. I use a big white bowl to put seeds in before planting, that way I can see them easily. In dirt I just drop 'em in but rapid rooters or Root Riot cubes I do pointy end down, dont know if that is right but have a really high success rate that way so i will stick with it. Sometimes you gotta take that gamble with bagseed, knowing that you might be making hash or edibles. Either that or breaking out the record album cover to get yourself a clean bowl. If you been around you know what I'm talking about! Mmmmmmmm, pineapple. Lol.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jun 5, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I use teas occasionally but cautiously because of K. To keep the biology high i dose with Tainio spectrum, Suma grow, Soil Balance Pro, and use cover crop on resting soil. For npk and micro i use Megacrop but sieve out the Mg and CaNO3, adding Biomin Ca (and biomin Mn). The mix is peat based, with scoria and leaf mould that has been recycled for years. I soil test for both biology and chemistry and use that data for guidance.
> 
> Thanks for your interest.


Hard to not be interested seeing those healthy girls can see why with the work you put in to your soil thank you for the info


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jun 6, 2020)

Just wondering when will the next drop be coming out? I'm dying waiting for dds and a few others lll


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 6, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> I cannot imagine a scenario, where you feel regret for doing so.
> I get it, we all love fem beans, but after only a single pheno from my pack, there is no doubt there are some seriously unique and spectacular varieties in this collection.


Do they all have mint terps? That would be a killer for me. I like everything else though.


----------



## TheSuperBake (Jun 6, 2020)

What's up everybody? Here is a lower branch I accidentally fucked up of some Chem D X Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Rolloff (Jun 6, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Looks like tasty smoke. Dds is double dipped strawberries right? Hows the nose on your ladies.


Yes Dds is double dipped strawberries.It’s like a sweet funk? Hard to describe. Don’t smell like strawberries or chocolate. Now the blueberries n oranges I have smell like orange peels


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 8, 2020)

This thread needs a bump... it's not much, but it's useful! Chocolate Trip F4 just a few days old


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

Clone of a super frosty gg4 x cd in 3gal coco hempy. Week one flower..tried to fill the screen but close enough lol


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 8, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> This thread needs a bump... it's not much, but it's useful! Chocolate Trip F4 just a few days oldView attachment 4589360


Damn man, some thick ass seedling stems!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 8, 2020)

I finally get to actually contribute to this thread!

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel on the left. Nothing but compost and seabird guano so far. 3 days(ish) into flower. Can't wait to see what she brings!


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 8, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I finally get to actually contribute to this thread!
> 
> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel on the left. Nothing but compost and seabird guano so far. 3 days(ish) into flower. Can't wait to see what she brings!View attachment 4589380


Gonna have some fatty colas all mine were real producers


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 8, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Does anyone near tampa need a 4x4 grow tent? Free but you've come get it.


Yea folks it had to go stat.. I had no say. I stayed with my dad for about 4 yrs as a caregiver and put my life on pause so to speak. So dad passed and i will have to go back to northern va. Which is home. But i had to cut or throw out.. Not happy i had to do it but i had to. Id love a job in our field because i havent felt like this about many things in life.. Im not sure if anyone has knowledge about these things in the DC area.. Im not sure when i can partake in this passion again. But i wont ever stop going to riu and then click on USEFUL. Because y'all are like fam.
Martin


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 8, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Yea folks it had to go stat.. I had no say. I stayed with my dad for about 4 yrs as a caregiver and put my life on pause so to speak. So dad passed and i will have to go back to northern va. Which is home. But i had to cut or throw out.. Not happy i had to do it but i had to. Id love a job in our field because i havent felt like this about many things in life.. Im not sure if anyone has knowledge about these things in the DC area.. Im not sure when i can partake in this passion again. But i wont ever stop going to riu and then click on USEFUL. Because y'all are like fam.
> Martin


Sorry to hear about your dad, and good luck on your future endeavors man.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Sending good vibes for your healing bro! Love and respect!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 9, 2020)

TheSuperBake said:


> What's up everybody? Here is a lower branch I accidentally fucked up of some Chem D X Chocolate Diesel
> View attachment 4587604


how does that smell bud?


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 9, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I finally get to actually contribute to this thread!
> 
> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel on the left


Just a warning, that thing could get huge... Day 1 of 12/12 - Day 32


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 9, 2020)

My last bag of oranges seed.


----------



## TheSuperBake (Jun 9, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> how does that smell bud?View attachment 4590487


smells like fuel, so far


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jun 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> how does that smell bud?View attachment 4590487


Am I tripping or is she purpling up?


----------



## Jayburner (Jun 10, 2020)

20 Days since flip to 12/12. Mostly all Bag of Skunks N Oranges. Not much smell yet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Yea folks it had to go stat.. I had no say. I stayed with my dad for about 4 yrs as a caregiver and put my life on pause so to speak. So dad passed and i will have to go back to northern va. Which is home. But i had to cut or throw out.. Not happy i had to do it but i had to. Id love a job in our field because i havent felt like this about many things in life.. Im not sure if anyone has knowledge about these things in the DC area.. Im not sure when i can partake in this passion again. But i wont ever stop going to riu and then click on USEFUL. Because y'all are like fam.
> Martin


FTP


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Am I tripping or is she purpling up?


I think what you see is the effect of the 1750k cob which is mounted close to where she sat at pic time.

Good eye


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jun 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I think what you see is the effect of the 1750k cob which is mounted close to where she sat at pic time.
> 
> Good eye


Was wondering as much. Shes stacking up real nice to looks like she might be a heavy producer


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Was wondering as much. Shes stacking up real nice to looks like she might be a heavy producer


Thanks. That pic shows the main, untopped leader. In this set up ive grown bigger buds on plants with multiple main stems. Im hoping this is just a fraction of the final size. Or maybe it is just an average yielder?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 10, 2020)

Loving the structure on this gg4xcd nice node spacing and thick branches. Haven't done a scrog or hempy in forever it takes up half a 3x3 so doing a 5 week perpetual in it. Got a 400w mh on it now but throwing the 600w hps up in a week.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 10, 2020)

Here's what some of the bud looked like


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 11, 2020)

Well...........the girls are gone. Gonna miss them terribly, but having them here for all that time was AWESOME !!!!! It was like 3 weeks they were here, I will admit I seemed to have an allergy issue with my eyes as my wife and I hugged and kissed them goodbye, and I don't have allergies.......go figure.

OK, as I stated in a previous post, folks wanted full packs, and a BOO drop. Here is what I will be offering up to my vendors

Fems
Bag of Oranges
Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel (very limited drop)
Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel
Chocolate Diesel s1
GG #4 x Chocolate Diesel
Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate
Double Dipped Strawberries
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

Regs

Lucky Lime f2

Fems that are in the "oven" so to speak

ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
Candyman x BOO (collab with Shoreline)
Chem D x BOO
Goji Razz ( Bodhi's personal cut)x Chocolate Diesel 
HAOG x Chocolate Diesel
Blueberries n Oranges
GMO x BOO
Bag of Skunks n Oranges
Chocolate Skunk

Thanks again for the continued support !!!

Remember to say it now, because ya never know.

Your friend Useful


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well...........the girls are gone. Gonna miss them terribly, but having them here for all that time was AWESOME !!!!! ...


Damn. Don't scare me like that. I thought you were talking about your plants. I forgot you had guests. Lol


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 12, 2020)

The Chem D x Banana OG is a fuckin monster guys... Ive never had a plant be this "tight" before. The main stock is only 7" long with the overall height being about 19" with the remaing height being made up from side branching from topping the plant. I think on future runs itd be best to not top the Chem D x Banana OG. Still super dank on the stem rubs and leaf breaks.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> The Chem D x Banana OG is a fuckin monster guys... Ive never had a plant be this "tight" before. The main stock is only 7" long with the overall height being about 19" with the remaing height being made up from side branching from topping the plant. I think on future runs itd be best to not top the Chem D x Banana OG. Still super dank on the stem rubs and leaf breaks.


Was that a tester? Love banana og crosses


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well...........the girls are gone. Gonna miss them terribly, but having them here for all that time was AWESOME !!!!! It was like 3 weeks they were here, I will admit I seemed to have an allergy issue with my eyes as my wife and I hugged and kissed them goodbye, and I don't have allergies.......go figure.
> 
> OK, as I stated in a previous post, folks wanted full packs, and a BOO drop. Here is what I will be offering up to my vendors
> 
> ...


Really looking forward to that drop! Just have to try the Gelato #45 x Chocolate Diesel! Sounds so tasty.


----------



## Animatey (Jun 12, 2020)

Are the box of chocolates mix packs labeled and separated, or all 12 seeds mixed together? Thanks!


----------



## mindriot (Jun 12, 2020)

Animatey said:


> Are the box of chocolates mix packs labeled and separated, or all 12 seeds mixed together? Thanks!


 Mine were labelled in separate bags stapled together.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 12, 2020)

tranquil chocolate.. super sweet smelling, almost like candy


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Was that a tester? Love banana og crosses


I managed to snag the pack of fems from a charity auction. But I think @Useful Seeds has some Banana OGs in the pipeline for release?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well...........the girls are gone. Gonna miss them terribly, but having them here for all that time was AWESOME !!!!! It was like 3 weeks they were here, I will admit I seemed to have an allergy issue with my eyes as my wife and I hugged and kissed them goodbye, and I don't have allergies.......go figure.
> 
> OK, as I stated in a previous post, folks wanted full packs, and a BOO drop. Here is what I will be offering up to my vendors
> 
> ...


I love you man... I wish that every person had your kind heart!!! I hate not having anything to show right now... I hope that you and everyone else is doing alright in these crazy times... Peace...


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> The Chem D x Banana OG is a fuckin monster guys... Ive never had a plant be this "tight" before. The main stock is only 7" long with the overall height being about 19" with the remaing height being made up from side branching from topping the plant. I think on future runs itd be best to not top the Chem D x Banana OG. Still super dank on the stem rubs and leaf breaks.


I have had a chance to sample the first one I harvested and man it tastes fantastic. Old school knock out herb! Smell is a nice deep funk. No more baby poo but maybe chemmy, sweet, dirty feet haha. I will post a few pics of the buds and the other two I have still going.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 12, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I have had a chance to sample the first one I harvested and man it tastes fantastic. Old school knock out herb! Smell is a nice deep funk. No more baby poo but maybe chemmy, sweet, dirty feet haha. I will post a few pics of the buds and the other two I have still going.


The odor of my lady seems to be identical to that. Good funk to it, that nice dankness, but not putrid, a little chem smell to it. A lesser note im picking up on is like a creme brulee sweetness (I wanna say banana but thatd be a stretch). Its not the standard "sugar sweet" smell or caramel smell associated with "sweet" strains. I cant wait to see how she tastes when shes dried and jarred.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 12, 2020)

What’s up useful fam, hope everyone is well.


Here’s one of the choc d x grape OG testers. 12/12 from seed.

This one is the furthest along and is showing a nice dark colour and a real earthy/sweet smell.

This test grow hasn’t been logged and recorded very well by me and for that I apologize. 

I will soon have 4 finished plants tho and will be sure to write up a detailed smoke report and overall grow summary of the bunch.

Take care everyone


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 13, 2020)

OCxCD 43 days under 12/12. Making some nice frost already


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 13, 2020)

Hope everyone is safe, growing & smoking good. Nice seeing Useful & fam grow together! I can't sit on fire too long without burning my ass so it's bout time I soak something! After idk how many OH to AZ climate changes I still got 100% tails after 24 hours!

Edit: Big thank you to rbj for gifting the Xmas beans <3 Going to pop your Bhodi HAOGxSSDD x Helena cross as soon as I get more space!

That CandyxBoo cross will be a day one for me


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jun 13, 2020)

Sunny Diesel started outdoors at the end of March and topped above the 4th node.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sunny diesel outdoor I've got 2 inside the smell like a pack of fruit stripe chewing gum


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well...........the girls are gone. Gonna miss them terribly, but having them here for all that time was AWESOME !!!!! It was like 3 weeks they were here, I will admit I seemed to have an allergy issue with my eyes as my wife and I hugged and kissed them goodbye, and I don't have allergies.......go figure.
> 
> OK, as I stated in a previous post, folks wanted full packs, and a BOO drop. Here is what I will be offering up to my vendors
> 
> ...


I can't wait when is the drop


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 13, 2020)

Bag of oranges update


----------



## unomas (Jun 13, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Bag of oranges update


Looking nice! How old is she?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I can't wait when is the drop


Hey there my friend, JBC placed an order last night, I got em packed up today and they will ship on Monday. He ordered

Bag of Oranges
Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel
Chocolate Diesel s1
GG # 4 x Chocolate Diesel
Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate
Double Dipped Strawberries
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there my friend, JBC placed an order last night, I got em packed up today and they will ship on Monday. He ordered
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Fems or regs?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Fems or regs?


All fems.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 13, 2020)

Goodbye unemployment check lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Goodbye unemployment check lol


Don't spend too much my friend.

Your post actually got me to thinking. I realize that a bunch of folks are out of work at the moment, some are probably still waiting for their unemployment......ect. And maybe you have a family to feed ect......but also like to grow your own rather than buy it. If there is anyone out there that honestly can't afford a pack of seeds right now, send me a pm. Please be honest though, i'm more than willing to lend a hand to the folks that really need it. This offer is for US residents........past customs issues has stopped me from shipping out of the states.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend Useful


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Don't spend too much my friend.
> 
> Your post actually got me to thinking. I realize that a bunch of folks are out of work at the moment, some are probably still waiting for their unemployment......ect. And maybe you have a family to feed ect......but also like to grow your own. If there is anyone out there that honestly can't afford a pack of seeds right now, send me a pm. Please be honest though, i'm more than willing to lend a hand to the folks that really need it. This offer is for US residents........past customs issues has stopped me from shipping out of the states.
> 
> ...


I'm not hurtin right now but that's awesome of you. One of my friends just lost his entire grow op to a fire and I hooked him up with some seeds to get him going again. Gotta spread the love around not enough of it these days.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 13, 2020)

unomas said:


> Looking nice! How old is she?


A little over a month. Shes been through a bit of training.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I'm not hurtin right now but that's awesome of you. One of my friends just lost his entire grow op to a fire and I hooked him up with some seeds to get him going again. Gotta spread the love around not enough of it these days.


Good on you for helping a friend. Sorry to hear about your friends loss, that stinks for sure. If I can help......I will.


----------



## Foulal (Jun 13, 2020)

Grape og x chocolate diesel #5.
Hope to have a decent report up in about a week


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 14, 2020)

Trichome production is ramping up! There was a cold snap a few weeks back, temps were down in the mid to low 60's for a couple of weeks, and im worried it might have stunted the nug growth. I wont be able to tell for sure until the end of week 6, and we're at the end of 4 and beginning of 5 so im hoping they start to fatten up!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 14, 2020)

New cut added recently...American Skunk Selection, Bodih's personal cut. We will see what is up.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 14, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> New cut added recently...American Skunk Selection, Bodih's personal cut. We will see what is up.


This. I want this lol.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 14, 2020)

I have been way off my photo game lately but here are a few pics of the Chem D x Banana OG. This one had a lot of trichome production on it and the other two in flower are about the same. All of them have pretty solid flowers. This one is head and shoulders stronger in the scent department so I am glad to finally be putting these to jars due to that fact. I am a dirty trimmer so don't mind it too much.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 14, 2020)

More Chem D x Banana OG still flowering.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Don't spend too much my friend.
> 
> Your post actually got me to thinking. I realize that a bunch of folks are out of work at the moment, some are probably still waiting for their unemployment......ect. And maybe you have a family to feed ect......but also like to grow your own rather than buy it. If there is anyone out there that honestly can't afford a pack of seeds right now, send me a pm. Please be honest though, i'm more than willing to lend a hand to the folks that really need it. This offer is for US residents........past customs issues has stopped me from shipping out of the states.
> 
> ...



such a boss move, ive come to expect nothing less from you tho.

Keep being you bro


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 15, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> such a boss move, ive come to expect nothing less from you tho.
> 
> Keep being you bro


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Foulal (Jun 15, 2020)

Pink sap on this grape og x chocolate diesel clone. I know someone had a blender out of these but this is the closet thing I’ve found


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 15, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Pink sap on this grape og x chocolate diesel clone. I know someone had a blender out of these but this is the closet thing I’ve found
> View attachment 4596671


Dude that's wild


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 15, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Dude that's wild


I tested them and I'm definitely buying a pack i had that dark purple pheno and it's definitely a keeper


----------



## Foulal (Jun 15, 2020)

Here’s threephenos of grape og x chocolate diesel. I guess these are the closet to chop photos I have, sorry. They all had a heavy fade but I like that.


----------



## Chip Green (Jun 15, 2020)

I must say those are, notably admirable.


----------



## Rolloff (Jun 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there my friend, JBC placed an order last night, I got em packed up today and they will ship on Monday. He ordered
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Do you have a dcse drop?


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jun 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> New cut added recently...American Skunk Selection, Bodih's personal cut. We will see what is up.


Gotta love a good skunk


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 16, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Do you have a dcse drop?


They just placed an order today


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow!!! In all my years ive never thought I'd he in a position where is have to suck it up and ask for help... I've also never thought I'd see someone actually help a complete stranger.. With these recent times and alot of folks being out of work due to this pandemic. Useful stepped up and had let everyone know that if you really are in need and really are struggling to go day to day let alone buy top shelf seeds. That they would help you. Well needless to say I sucked up my pride and asked for help. And boy did they not hesitate to drop what they were doing and rushed seeds to me.. My favorite to boot!. I'm in awe over your awesomeness and generosity and willingness to spread the love. Just know I will also be spreading the love and the first chance I have I'll be buying my own in no time. I really really really appreciate it. More than you know! Thank you. Your friend. Dumbguy


----------



## Ganjihad (Jun 16, 2020)

Haven't had to chance to look through all 500+ pages yet, but has useful created any of the chocolate covered strawberries s1's yet?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 16, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Wow!!! In all my years ive never thought I'd he in a position where is have to suck it up and ask for help... I've also never thought I'd see someone actually help a complete stranger.. With these recent times and alot of folks being out of work due to this pandemic. Useful stepped up and had let everyone know that if you really are in need and really are struggling to go day to day let alone buy top shelf seeds. That they would help you. Well needless to say I sucked up my pride and asked for help. And boy did they not hesitate to drop what they were doing and rushed seeds to me.. My favorite to boot!. I'm in awe over your awesomeness and generosity and willingness to spread the love. Just know I will also be spreading the love and the first chance I have I'll be buying my own in no time. I really really really appreciate it. More than you know! Thank you. Your friend. Dumbguy


 Thank you for that post. Happy to lend a hand.



Ganjihad said:


> Haven't had to chance to look through all 500+ pages yet, but has useful created any of the chocolate covered strawberries s1's yet?


I did make some..........gave em all away. The reversed lady didn't produce much pollen. Gonna try and get one bigger and try again.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jun 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for that post. Happy to lend a hand.
> 
> 
> I did make some..........gave em all away. The reversed lady didn't produce much pollen. Gonna try and get one bigger and try again.


Did you get any feedback on those?

I for one will be waiting for that drop.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 17, 2020)

Ganjihad said:


> Did you get any feedback on those?
> 
> I for one will be waiting for that drop.


You know she's special if she's the Double Dipped Strawberry momma  Won 5 Chocolate Covered Strawberry F3 fems in a JBC raffle (mayyyyjor award) and am finally able to run again!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 18, 2020)

Gingeroot said:


> You know she's special if she's the Double Dipped Strawberry momma  Won 5 Chocolate Covered Strawberry F3 fems in a JBC raffle (mayyyyjor award) and am finally able to run again!View attachment 4597817


Mayyyyjor award,lol.


----------



## Chip Green (Jun 18, 2020)

Fra- gee- lay


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 18, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Here’s threephenos of grape og x chocolate diesel. I guess these are the closet to chop photos I have, sorry. They all had a heavy fade but I like that.
> View attachment 4596688View attachment 4596687View attachment 4596688View attachment 4596689


Dank bro


----------



## Animatey (Jun 19, 2020)

Ordered from JBC on Monday and got seeds today. Very cool that the mix packs are all separated... Looking forward to starting these in a couple weeks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2020)

Animatey said:


> Ordered from JBC on Monday and got seeds today. Very cool that the mix packs are all separated... Looking forward to starting these in a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4600194
> 
> View attachment 4600193


I only believe in segregation when it comes to seeds.............lol. Gotta keep em separated. Thank you for the support !!!!!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 19, 2020)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel rocking out. Really feeling the love from this one


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel rocking out. Really feeling the love from this one


NICE!!!!!! I need to make more of those seeds for sure....nothing but great reviews.


----------



## Foulal (Jun 20, 2020)

Found a bag of banana og x bag of oranges that I grew about a year ago.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 20, 2020)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 2 weeks into flower


And her little sister Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, 24 hours in flower


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there !!!!!!!! Have a great day !!! My children and grandchildren are coming over for a cookout today. Gonna be a nice time for sure.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 21, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there !!!!!!!! Have a great day !!! My children and grandchildren are coming over for a cookout today. Gonna be a nice time for sure.


Have a great Father's Day and stay safe and healthy.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 21, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there !!!!!!!! Have a great day !!! My children and grandchildren are coming over for a cookout today. Gonna be a nice time for sure.


Happy Father’s Day Useful! Enjoy your day. Having a cookout as well.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 21, 2020)

Got bag of oranges up to a 20 gallon pot now. Time for her to get huge


----------



## Jayburner (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day to all.

Some outdoor eye candy. A couple specimens of Bag of Skunks N Oranges I donated to my sister in law. Not sure how they will fair outdoors here in northern NE. So, we shall see.


----------



## Werp (Jun 21, 2020)

Jayburner said:


> Happy Father's Day to all.
> 
> Some outdoor eye candy. A couple specimens of Bag of Skunks N Oranges I donated to my sister in law. Not sure how they will fair outdoorsView attachment 4602054View attachment 4602054View attachment 4602056 here in northern NE. So, we shall see.


Nice, with the skunk thrown into the mix might have to take her indoors to finish.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 21, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if bag of oranges lean indica, sativa, or hybrid? In smoke that is not growth..


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jun 21, 2020)

Its not a total loss...
After my dad passed it was a wholesale shit show.. Meaning immediate breakdown of anything growy.. So the grow didnt complete, but close... So ontop of everything else i had to get the house ready for sale too. Imagine a funeral, while packing to move.

But what i did get.. I dried in my second fridge.. Yep while its on..lol 
So i managed about a qp. And while keeping an eye on them.. They dried perfect after about 2 weeks... MY FRIDGE RESULTS...
The pine was what ive been trying to get for years. USEFUL gear.. 

Ive got everything disesembled.. Tent,a/c duct,lights and pots. The whole nine... Im moving to northern Va... So if anyone in dc needs a hand in their shops.. I will need a job, and if it has anything to do with cannabis? Im there.. So untill va legalizes home growes. I probably wont grow anything at home.. If anyone from DC Seed exchange needs someone reliable... Im there.. 

Thanks useful fam for all the info these past years.. Though i cant grow i will be around to helpout any way i can..


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 21, 2020)

This year's so crazy everything I've got outside has been budding since mid June several different strains in all day full sun lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 21, 2020)

my full organic sunny diesel impregnated by some nanners i let go on a plant late in flower


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2020)

It may be late but happy Father’s Day everyone


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 22, 2020)

Just a reminder. Useful drop at JBC *t**oday at noon* Pacific time.






Useful Seeds | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 22, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Just a reminder. Useful drop at JBC *t**oday at noon* Pacific time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! Been checking JBC, but hadn't seen them.


----------



## klx (Jun 22, 2020)

Blueberries and Chocolate at 9 weeks. Been a pleasure to grow. The diesel dominates the blueberry in terms of terps.

#1

 

#2

 

#3

 

#4

 

#5 (Mutant, runt, weirdo pheno)


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jun 22, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4602396my full organic sunny diesel impregnated by some nanners i let go on a plant late in flower


Ripening up nicely! What aromas are you getting off of her?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 22, 2020)

Last pack of boo at jbc


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Last pack of boo at jbc


I got mine immediately ive been without boo since November


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 23, 2020)

Quick question for the Useful fam, what can I expect for a harvest time on Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel? I know that it will be ready when its ready, just wondering what others have experienced. Mine is 53 days after flip, but I'm at 36 days since buds started stacking up, which is when I start counting flowering days. It had preflowers at 24 days from a seed. Vegged a little over 4 weeks


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jun 23, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Quick question for the Useful fam, what can I expect for a harvest time on Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel? I know that it will be ready when its ready, just wondering what others have experienced. Mine is 53 days after flip, but I'm at 36 days since buds started stacking up, which is when I start counting flowering days. It had preflowers at 24 days from a seed. Vegged a little over 4 weeksView attachment 4603908View attachment 4603909View attachment 4603910


Mine went 72-76 days from flip under qb's. That is a happy looking grow and I think you're going be pleased.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm at day 43. If ive got 30 more days to go there is plenty of time to chub up this girl. The main cola, bottom pic, is from last week, day 36, (did already post it?" this pic, just below, is a side branch. If they fill in this harvest will be amazing to behold.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 23, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Ripening up nicely! What aromas are you getting off of her?


This one smells exactly like fruit stripe chewing gu.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 23, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> This one smells exactly like fruit stripe chewing gu.


Gum


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just want to say thank you to @Useful Seeds. Been some raving reviews for blueberries and oranges.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 24, 2020)

Bag of oranges loving the 25 gallon pot. Plants about 3 weed wide. I'd tie her out more but shes already almost as wide as my 4 foot closet.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 24, 2020)

Practice shot before the Chem D x Banana OG get bigger


----------



## skippy1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I got mine immediately ive been without boo since November


Super excited to finally run just boo.
I saw jbc had a hard shell warning disclaimer up for the last batch I missed out on. Wonder if it's the same with the new batch...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 24, 2020)

skippy1 said:


> Super excited to finally run just boo.
> I saw jbc had a hard shell warning disclaimer up for the last batch I missed out on. Wonder if it's the same with the new batch...


BOO does have some tough shells, but some folks have had success without the scuff. I personally scuff everything.

Let's get back to giving. This Sunday between the hours of 6-7 eastern time I will do a giveaway. I certainly do miss doin that. You all know how it works, it has been some time so I will make it a special one for sure. I also was thinking about doing 2 packs, a pack of regs along with a pack of fems...............input??? If you prefer regs.....you can gift the fems to a friend............vice versa.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend Useful

Edited to ad, I don't do these giveaways, personal seed gifts to folks because i'm wealthy and can afford to do it. I do it because I honestly believe in spreading the love. Pretty sure you all have me figured out by now.


----------



## Rolloff (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds can you post some of your grows pics, Like what you got going in you garden now.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jun 24, 2020)

First grow ever! The one on the left is Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel from day 1 flip to day 34. This one quadrupled in height from Veg and smells exactly like a Orange Starburst! I am honestly in love with the smell, just like sweet fresh candied oranges!!!! Top shelf quality!! Highly recommend!!! Counting days till harvest.... will post updates!


----------



## Werp (Jun 24, 2020)

MpatelGrow said:


> First grow ever! The one on the left is Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel from day 1 flip to day 34. This one quadrupled in height from Veg and smells exactly like a Orange Starburst! I am honestly in love with the smell, just like sweet fresh candied oranges!!!! Top shelf quality!! Highly recommend!!! Counting days till harvest.... will post updates!


Damn, she popped a boner. I got seven going right now so i'll keep this mind.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 25, 2020)

I was wondering for the past two days why couldn't see this thread ,I just found out that my big fat thumbs hit ignore on useful profile by mistake. LOL. keep doing what you doing useful, and how are those skunk seeds doing that you picked up from a friend of yours That you posted a while back?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey guys I apologize for posting this here but this is an awesome thread and I trust the people here. My son has adhd and we received some free cbd gummy from store around the area. Well they seemed to work wonders. But to buy them there would be very expensive. I was hoping someone on here could point me in the direction to a company or an individual that makes them that has a good reputation? Thank you very much everyone for all the help


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Don't spend too much my friend.
> 
> Your post actually got me to thinking. I realize that a bunch of folks are out of work at the moment, some are probably still waiting for their unemployment......ect. And maybe you have a family to feed ect......but also like to grow your own rather than buy it. If there is anyone out there that honestly can't afford a pack of seeds right now, send me a pm. Please be honest though, i'm more than willing to lend a hand to the folks that really need it. This offer is for US residents........past customs issues has stopped me from shipping out of the states.
> 
> ...


 my friend you set the bar so high! You're a saint amongst men!


----------



## Boosky (Jun 25, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys I apologize for posting this here but this is an awesome thread and I trust the people here. My son has adhd and we received some free cbd gummy from store around the area. Well they seemed to work wonders. But to buy them there would be very expensive. I was hoping someone on here could point me in the direction to a company or an individual that makes them that has a good reputation? Thank you very much everyone for all the help


You might want to look into buying some cbd hemp and making your own edibles. For medicine to take on a daily basis it is way too expensive to keep buying from shops. I make olive oil and coconut oil and then use both for edibles and salves. Good luck, it is an amazing plant! You just need to find the right strain for him and make your own or find someone that makes them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 25, 2020)

Gifted a friend my pack of Double dipped strawberries for his tent after he had some autoflowers stall out and die on his first grow. All seeds popped and are living large for him now, I'll try and get flower pics from him when the time comes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys I apologize for posting this here but this is an awesome thread and I trust the people here. My son has adhd and we received some free cbd gummy from store around the area. Well they seemed to work wonders. But to buy them there would be very expensive. I was hoping someone on here could point me in the direction to a company or an individual that makes them that has a good reputation? Thank you very much everyone for all the help





Boosky said:


> You might want to look into buying some cbd hemp and making your own edibles. For medicine to take on a daily basis it is way too expensive to keep buying from shops. I make olive oil and coconut oil and then use both for edibles and salves. Good luck, it is an amazing plant! You just need to find the right strain for him and make your own or find someone that makes them. Just my 2 cents.


And to add that, some breeders gift their CBD seeds. It would take a little work and testing but it would much cheaper in the long run to make them yourself. Or take a short cut and and pick up a couple CBD cuts.
There's a few members here that have their edible game down. I'm sure they'd help with any questions regarding dosage.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jun 25, 2020)

my 1st real grow since 1975 update.

I gifted one of my two Black Lime Dpecial reserve plants to a friend.

Here’s the one I kept & just topped.
It’s the 1st time I have cropped a plant.

so many 1sts for me.... due to usefuls superior genetics & his +++ vibes.

A fellow masshole as well!!

cheers


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jun 25, 2020)

Are these balls?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 25, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Are these balls?
> View attachment 4606321


That left preflower is looking all female to me


----------



## woodeye (Jun 26, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I'm at day 43. If ive got 30 more days to go there is plenty of time to chub up this girl. The main cola, bottom pic, is from last week, day 36, (did already post it?" this pic, just below, is a side branch. If they fill in this harvest will be amazing to behold.


Nice plant radiant Rudy. I've got two BJ x CD girls that are also at 42 days of 12/12. One looks similar to yours, with the dark, thinner leaves, but the cola doesn't look as large. Most of the pistils are brown and trichs are cloudy, so I figure maybe a week or little more before chop. The other is a different pheno, with paler green and wider leaves. It's also frostier and still more actively flowering, so guessing at least another two weeks. This one vegged longer than the first, so had some LST work because I don't have a lot of head room and was worried about the stretch.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 26, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Please send some GG#4 x CD and Gelato 45 x CD to DCSE if possible. Only place I receive next day delivery
> 
> Just want to say thanks for all you do!! I have two Chem Cookie Trips i’m waiting to sex. Looking for a girl that was similar to the first to keep in the garden. You’re killin it when it comes to the terpenes!!


Both Chem Cookie Trips were male 

Now need to decide between germinating a Tranquil Chocolate or waiting for DCSE to get the new strains in


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 26, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Nice plant radiant Rudy. I've got two BJ x CD girls that are also at 42 days of 12/12. One looks similar to yours, with the dark, thinner leaves, but the cola doesn't look as large. Most of the pistils are brown and trichs are cloudy, so I figure maybe a week or little more before chop. The other is a different pheno, with paler green and wider leaves. It's also frostier and still more actively flowering, so guessing at least another two weeks. This one vegged longer than the first, so had some LST work because I don't have a lot of head room and was worried about the stretch.
> 
> View attachment 4606693 View attachment 4606694 View attachment 4606695 View attachment 4606696


Thanks for posting.

Yours look very promising.

Ya, my plant still has perfectly green, great condition leaves from early veg. I think it may be about a month away from harvest. I started BJ x CD at same time as IHG Platinum Punch. The PP is way further along. But the slower going Useful plant looks as if it will produce larger flowers.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 26, 2020)

GrapeOG x CD at 60 days. No grape so far. It's a clean, fresh chemmy/fueley thing. It's very nice, and different. Doesn't seem to be many trichs, but it's extra sticky, and I mean extra! She's still green, too, no hint of purple. I was going to let her go 10 more days or so, be putting her on water later this week.


Has anybody else gotten any green phenos from these? And how bout those fan stems, crazy long now, and the lowers I took off were even crazier!


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jun 26, 2020)

A night shot of my OC x Choc D


----------



## Werp (Jun 26, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GrapeOG x CD at 60 days. No grape so far. It's a clean, fresh chemmy/fueley thing. It's very nice, and different. Doesn't seem to be many trichs, but it's extra sticky, and I mean extra! She's still green, too, no hint of purple. I was going to let her go 10 more days or so, be putting her on water later this week.
> View attachment 4606751View attachment 4606754View attachment 4606756View attachment 4606757View attachment 4606758
> 
> Has anybody else gotten any green phenos from these? And how bout those fan stems, crazy long now, and the lowers I took off were even crazier!


Not many trichs? I'm seeing quite a few.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 26, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys I apologize for posting this here but this is an awesome thread and I trust the people here. My son has adhd and we received some free cbd gummy from store around the area. Well they seemed to work wonders. But to buy them there would be very expensive. I was hoping someone on here could point me in the direction to a company or an individual that makes them that has a good reputation? Thank you very much everyone for all the help


I assume you live in a medical state, if so, both of you need to get your medical card and you can be his caregiver. That way you are both covered if anyone else were to get involved, if you know what I mean. Check all of the laws in your state regarding this before proceeding further so you don't end up in hot water. Educate yourself about your state laws and all will be well. I hope that you find peace for your son and family. And no need to apologize here, this is a place of love and understanding.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 26, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> GrapeOG x CD at 60 days. No grape so far. It's a clean, fresh chemmy/fueley thing. It's very nice, and different. Doesn't seem to be many trichs, but it's extra sticky, and I mean extra! She's still green, too, no hint of purple. I was going to let her go 10 more days or so, be putting her on water later this week.
> View attachment 4606751View attachment 4606754View attachment 4606756View attachment 4606757View attachment 4606758
> 
> Has anybody else gotten any green phenos from these? And how bout those fan stems, crazy long now, and the lowers I took off were even crazier!


Nope, all five of mine have purple. You could have a special one there! Maybe straight Sour D pheno?


----------



## TevinJonson (Jun 26, 2020)

Well i acquired some grape og chocolate diesel a while back and did a side by side grow to dds turned out really good the dds is on the left and is green the grape really turned red


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I assume you live in a medical state, if so, both of you need to get your medical card and you can be his caregiver. That way you are both covered if anyone else were to get involved, if you know what I mean. Check all of the laws in your state regarding this before proceeding further so you don't end up in hot water. Educate yourself about your state laws and all will be well. I hope that you find peace for your son and family. And no need to apologize here, this is a place of love and understanding.


Good call boo....I have just the site:
norml.org
First - Read the federal laws just so you know when you are out of state on or federal property. these are scary
Second - Click on the state to see the state/med laws. it has links to the actual state laws that you can read.

edit: ... @Palckl899014 . I suck at double quotes


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jun 27, 2020)

Does anyone know if @Useful Seeds is gonna be making anymore blueberries and oranges. People truly do love it said its the best stuff they have ever tried in my area lol. Wish I would of grabbed multiple packs from the get go


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 27, 2020)

Werp said:


> Not many trichs? I'm seeing quite a few.


Pics at lights out with the flash add a few, lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 27, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Nope, all five of mine have purple. You could have a special one there! Maybe straight Sour D pheno?


Have they always been purple, or just towards the end? And, are you getting a grape nose?

I have found that sometimes when I get a green pheno out of a purple strain, I am usually fonder of the green smoke.

I think this is a nice one!


----------



## Boosky (Jun 27, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Have they always been purple, or just towards the end? And, are you getting a grape nose?
> 
> I have found that sometimes when I get a green pheno out of a purple strain, I am usually fonder of the green smoke.
> 
> I think this is a nice one!


Yes, grape nose on two, other ones are chemmy sour funk. I should report that one of them had a couple sacs on the bottom that I didn't catch. No full on herms but both sacs were big and full. Would I buy it again? Hell yes! And I haven't even smoked it yet. Lol. I can tell by the trich coverage and smell that it will be good. I will have a hard time letting this one fully cure before trying it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 27, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds can you post some of your grows pics, Like what you got going in you garden now.


I don't post that many pics of my plants, plants loaded up with seeds are sometimes not very photogenic........haha.


MickeyBlanco said:


> I was wondering for the past two days why couldn't see this thread ,I just found out that my big fat thumbs hit ignore on useful profile by mistake. LOL. keep doing what you doing useful, and how are those skunk seeds doing that you picked up from a friend of yours That you posted a while back?


I popped some of the skunk seeds and grew them out. All I can say is that they were not skunky, and their growth pattern/structure were like growin grape vines. 


bongrip101 said:


> Gifted a friend my pack of Double dipped strawberries for his tent after he had some autoflowers stall out and die on his first grow. All seeds popped and are living large for him now, I'll try and get flower pics from him when the time comes.


Good on you for helping your friend, that's the good stuff !!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 27, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Both Chem Cookie Trips were male
> 
> Now need to decide between germinating a Tranquil Chocolate or waiting for DCSE to get the new strains in


What DCSE has at the moment is what they will have for bit. Some of the items were smaller batches and didn't have enough for everyone. I do smaller batches to help with quality control. 


Palckl899014 said:


> Does anyone know if @Useful Seeds is gonna be making anymore blueberries and oranges. People truly do love it said its the best stuff they have ever tried in my area lol. Wish I would of grabbed multiple packs from the get go


I am for sure making more Blueberries n Oranges. I have received sooooooo many requests to make more. Thank you for your input. 

*Hey everyone, don't forget about the giveaway tomorrow !!!!!!*

Your friend

Useful


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> What DCSE has at the moment is what they will have for bit. Some of the items were smaller batches and didn't have enough for everyone. I do smaller batches to help with quality control.
> 
> I am for sure making more Blueberries n Oranges. I have received sooooooo many requests to make more. Thank you for your input.
> 
> ...


Had to do a consultation in LV; glad I came back early!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> What DCSE has at the moment is what they will have for bit. Some of the items were smaller batches and didn't have enough for everyone. I do smaller batches to help with quality control.
> 
> I am for sure making more Blueberries n Oranges. I have received sooooooo many requests to make more. Thank you for your input.
> 
> ...



Do you have any sort of time frame. I was late to the bandwagon and really want to grow this and BOO.

Question to everyone on bag of oranges...How reliable is the orange zest smell pheno? Is it like cali-o and you are combing through 10-20 females to find it or is it passed on more reliably?


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 27, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Are these balls?
> View attachment 4606321


Need a higher resolution of the pic; but I would say no. If you look at the left-most bract it appears youre forming pistillate. If you post an updated pic itll be easier to tell.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Do you have any sort of time frame. I was late to the bandwagon and really want to grow this and BOO.
> 
> Question to everyone on bag of oranges...How reliable is the orange zest smell pheno? Is it like cali-o and you are combing through 10-20 females to find it or is it passed on more reliably?


In my experience, the citrus terps really push through in anything the BOO touches... Im rocking some Appalacian x BOO and I even selected the least citrusy pheno (I prefer the dankness, not the fruit flavors) and it still comes through in the cure. I imagine the straight BOO will produce a plethora of orange phenos to choose from.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Do you have any sort of time frame. I was late to the bandwagon and really want to grow this and BOO.
> 
> Question to everyone on bag of oranges...How reliable is the orange zest smell pheno? Is it like cali-o and you are combing through 10-20 females to find it or is it passed on more reliably?


Probably just under 12 weeks for the Blueberries n Oranges to be available.

The orange zest in the Bag of Oranges is not hard to come by at all. I'm sure folks here will tell ya the same thing. She is strong for sure, and she adds incredible orange zest to crosses as well. That's why I hit Chem D with her.....that is gonna be some special funk for sure.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


Any autos that are fire?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Probably just under 12 weeks for the Blueberries n Oranges to be available.
> 
> The orange zest in the Bag of Oranges is not hard to come by at all. I'm sure folks here will tell ya the same thing. She is strong for sure, and she adds incredible orange zest to crosses as well. That's why I hit Chem D with her.....that is gonna be some special funk for sure.


Okay cool was gonna run her no matter what but needed to be able to plan space and just used to cali-o, which this is pretty far removed from at this point gene wise, needing to see few more girls than normal for the right one. Blueberry x Aeric calio, forum x calio, calio s1 etc all same thing.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 27, 2020)

Pheno #1 lower branch Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel 

sorry I’m not a photographer. Lol.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 27, 2020)

I think I’m gonna break out the vape and give it a go!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> What DCSE has at the moment is what they will have for bit. Some of the items were smaller batches and didn't have enough for everyone. I do smaller batches to help with quality control.
> 
> I am for sure making more Blueberries n Oranges. I have received sooooooo many requests to make more. Thank you for your input.
> 
> ...


What giveaway?!


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> What DCSE has at the moment is what they will have for bit. Some of the items were smaller batches and didn't have enough for everyone. I do smaller batches to help with quality control.


Yes after I got their email about the new strains I zoomed over only to see they didn’t have any strains I wanted so I headed over to JBC. ordered the Gelato 45 x CD and GG4xCD. If the Grape OG and Skywalker crosses are still there next month i’ll have to grab those too


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 27, 2020)

A little more Chem D x Banana OG. These are just about a wrap. Maybe a week or two more but I know they will keep pushing fresh pistils. Mostly cloudly trichs and a few amber ones as well. Lots of good funk in these. The plant I harvested and dried a month ago is proving to be great chilling couch weed. Absolutely great flavor in a bong or a j.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 27, 2020)

Be well all. No matter how weird things are right now there will always be a day like today to make you ponder on its beauty. Respect from eastern WA.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Be well all. No matter how weird things are right now there will always be a day like today to make you ponder on its beauty. Respect from eastern WA.
> 
> View attachment 4607874


Awesome. Been exploring google maps lately all over. Fell in love with Idaho, WA, and Oregon, but damn not sure I could take the seasons. This is epic. I bet you have some nice bon fires.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Jun 28, 2020)

Sunday bump. Smoking on some Blueberries n Chocolate got a sour lemon pheno on this go round. Taste like the green hull of a black walnut smells very nice.


----------



## TropiKanna (Jun 28, 2020)

@Useful Seeds I am planning my first grow in over 10 years and I was convinced on a couple other strains before stinking upon your crosses and amazing reviews on here. It definitely swayed me to reconsider my purchase and go with your blueberries and chocolate and double dipped strawberries. I know there are a few places to order them from but it's there a way to order them from you directly? If not I will gladly order from s bank. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 28, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> @Useful Seeds I am planning my first grow in over 10 years and I was convinced on a couple other strains before stinking upon your crosses and amazing reviews on here. It definitely swayed me to reconsider my purchase and go with your blueberries and chocolate and double dipped strawberries. I know there are a few places to order them from but it's there a way to order them from you directly? If not I will gladly order from s bank. Thanks in advance!


DCSE is a great option and has the options you listed. Other sources I like for Usefuls gear are GLG, and JBC are my top 3 american seedbanks... Happy hunting!


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

Dont know if I have ever tasted grape chocolate before but I did last night! Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel test was awesome. Honestly thought I would get more grape from the smell but was a great taste nonetheless. I should also note that I was high as a kite too! Very potent stuff! Just put 2 each of Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and Sunny Diesel in flower, will try to keep everyone updated. I already know from growth structure that I have different phenos for each strain, two squat and two taller ones. Will get some more finished photos up of the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel when I trim although the buds all look quite similar, they plants grew very different.


----------



## 420drummer (Jun 28, 2020)

Bout to start some choc diesel. Chem d x choc diesel. DDS. BOO. And some blueberries and chocolate. Gon b a nice run.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Bout to start some choc diesel. Chem d x choc diesel. DDS. BOO. And some blueberries and chocolate. Gon b a nice run.


I'm about to do the same. Dropping one of each, Chem D, DDS, Skywalker OG, Gelato and Blueberry Hashplant. Good luck on yours and yes, gon b a nice run!!!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 28, 2020)

And she's off! Boo


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Any autos that are fire?


I do not make autos, just fems and regs.


crisnpropa said:


> What giveaway?!


Today between the hours of 6-7 eastern, i'm giving some seeds away. US residents only due to previous customs issues.


TropiKanna said:


> @Useful Seeds I am planning my first grow in over 10 years and I was convinced on a couple other strains before stinking upon your crosses and amazing reviews on here. It definitely swayed me to reconsider my purchase and go with your blueberries and chocolate and double dipped strawberries. I know there are a few places to order them from but it's there a way to order them from you directly? If not I will gladly order from s bank. Thanks in advance!


I do not sell direct, but you are in good hands with the 3 vendors that @BDGrows mentioned. I appreciate the support.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Dont know if I have ever tasted grape chocolate before but I did last night! Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel test was awesome. Honestly thought I would get more grape from the smell but was a great taste nonetheless. I should also note that I was high as a kite too! Very potent stuff! Just put 2 each of Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and Sunny Diesel in flower, will try to keep everyone updated. I already know from growth structure that I have different phenos for each strain, two squat and two taller ones. Will get some more finished photos up of the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel when I trim although the buds all look quite similar, they plants grew very different.


Nice report, how long did you take them?


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do not make autos, just fems and regs.
> 
> Today between the hours of 6-7 eastern, i'm giving some seeds away. US residents only due to previous customs issues.
> 
> I do not sell direct, but you are in good hands with the 3 vendors that @BDGrows mentioned. I appreciate the support.


That's great news! How do I enter to be considered? My brother is currently growing some of your 'Blackened Oranges' and he says from a stem rub they smell just like tangerines.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> That's great news! How do I enter to be considered? My brother is currently growing some of your 'Blackened Oranges' and he says from a stem rub they smell just like tangerines.


It's really simple, between 6-7 today I will post a picture of the seeds i'm giving away. All you have to do is be the first person to quote that post here in the thread. Whoever is first gets the seeds shipped to them with tracking included, absolutely no cost to the winner. Today's giveaway is a nice one for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2020)

Let the games begin.....hahaha. I really miss doin this so I want to give a lil more. US only, Hawaii and Alaska is absolutely included. First person to quote/reply to this post wins all the packs listed. Good luck !!!!!!


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 28, 2020)

Use!!


Useful Seeds said:


> Let the games begin.....hahaha. I really miss doin this so I want to give a lil more. US only, Hawaii and Alaska is absolutely included. First person to quote/reply to this post wins all the packs listed. Good luck !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4608566


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let the games begin.....hahaha. I really miss doin this so I want to give a lil more. US only, Hawaii and Alaska is absolutely included. First person to quote/reply to this post wins all the packs listed. Good luck !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4608566


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2020)

We have a winner !!!!!!!!!!! @Shmozz ......congratulations man. Please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let the games begin.....hahaha. I really miss doin this so I want to give a lil more. US only, Hawaii and Alaska is absolutely included. First person to quote/reply to this post wins all the packs listed. Good luck !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4608566


Missed it by mere minutes! Nice work @Shmozz


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds ... is that GG4 x Blue Lotus going to be available for purchase? I'm highly intrigued


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 28, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Missed it by mere minutes! Nice work @Shmozz


Argggh shiznit! Huge disappointment!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds ... is that GG4 x Blue Lotus going to be available for purchase? I'm highly intrigued


I gave a bunch away and received some great feedback. I may hunt through the remaining seeds and do a selection for an f2 generation. At some point.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2020)

Well since it's been so long, and I have to go to the post office in the next couple of days to mail @Shmozz his winnings...........let's give away a pack of fems to someone. First person to quote/reply to this post wins the pack. You all know the way it works. Good luck.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well since it's been so long, and I have to go to the post office in the next couple of days to mail @Shmozz his winnings...........let's give away a pack of fems to someone. First person to quote/reply to this post wins the pack. You all know the way it works. Good luck.
> View attachment 4608592


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I gave a bunch away and received some great feedback. I may hunt through the remaining seeds and do a selection for an f2 generation. At some point.


Well if you need any further testing on that one I know a guy .... 

In the meantime, I'll wait with bated breath for updates ... enjoying the heck out of growing your gear!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 28, 2020)

We have a winner !!!! @idlewilder please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away. Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> We have a winner !!!! @idlewilder please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away. Congratulations !!!!!!


Dammit! Missed out on the Banana OG again!


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Nice report, how long did you take them?


Took two at 77 days and three at 80 days. Put me right to sleep last night on the vape.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well...........the girls are gone. Gonna miss them terribly, but having them here for all that time was AWESOME !!!!! It was like 3 weeks they were here, I will admit I seemed to have an allergy issue with my eyes as my wife and I hugged and kissed them goodbye, and I don't have allergies.......go figure.
> 
> OK, as I stated in a previous post, folks wanted full packs, and a BOO drop. Here is what I will be offering up to my vendors
> 
> ...


@Useful Seeds Any idea how long before they cool off out of the oven? I'm hungry! Lol. I'm gonna need a couple of those for sure! Started this Useful journey not to long ago and am very pleased that I did. Ended up so far with 11 strains of yours and just finished the Grape OG, at the same time watched my two Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and Sunny Diesel thrive in veg. Also gained a few friends since coming to this thread. One of the best decisions I made was coming here and feeling the love, SPREAD THE LOVE!


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

Gingeroot said:


> Going to pop your Bhodi HAOGxSSDD x Helena cross as soon as I get more space


Been wanting to pop a couple of those myself. I have 16 of them so probably won't get to all of them to be honest but want to see what they have to offer.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 29, 2020)

I hope @Shmozz didn't go into cardiac arrest after those major winnings. Lemme know if you need a safe address

That's the small push I needed @Boosky I'll soak 5! The shake they came in with was some serious fire lolll


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 29, 2020)

Gingeroot said:


> I hope @Shmozz didn't go into cardiac arrest after those major winnings. Lemme know if you need a safe address
> 
> That's the small push I needed @Boosky I'll soak 5! The shake they came in with was some serious fire lolll


It's a major award! Let's just say I have plans....


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 29, 2020)

Ah shit boys; looks like I let it get too cold for the first two weeks so the buds on the appy boo are a little stunted. But, theyre going to come out on average the size Nickle when dried and theyre dense as softwood with enough frost to stick to a wall... So I cant complain. Ill drop some additional photos this evening for a progress update... 

Chem D x Banana OG: 
Shes a fucking monster... I left her alone for 2 weeks on the flip and she tripled in size... The bud spacing on her is amazing, trimming her is going to be an absolute breeze! I'll post some starting bud shots later as well. 

- BD


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 29, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Chem D x Banana OG:
> Shes a fucking monster... I left her alone for 2 weeks on the flip and she tripled in size... The bud spacing on her is amazing, trimming her is going to be an absolute breeze! I'll post some starting bud shots later as well.
> 
> - BD


Nice! My five tapped and sprouted faster than my other three strains so maybe I have some of those monsters to! Hope these have that crazy Orange Cookie x CD type vigor.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 29, 2020)

Gingeroot said:


> Nice! My five tapped and sprouted faster than my other three strains so maybe I have some of those monsters to! Hope these have that crazy Orange Cookie x CD type vigor.


What was your harvest time for OCxCD?


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 29, 2020)

Gingeroot said:


> Nice! My five tapped and sprouted faster than my other three strains so maybe I have some of those monsters to! Hope these have that crazy Orange Cookie x CD type vigor.


Yeah hybrid vigor is in her for sure! I only popped 2 beans out of a ten pack cause I was curious and im glad I did!


----------



## Gingeroot (Jun 29, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> What was your harvest time for OCxCD?


I haven't run it YET! On my radar after seeing all the high yielding orange cleaner terp reviews here. Think that's why Useful's gonna make more.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 29, 2020)

Heres the top knot of the appy boo, SUPER frost, but another 2-3 weeks to go until shes fully done. She'll keep packin on the frost until 4 days before the chop.


A side shot. I really like this because it shows how nice the spacing is on the Appy x boo, if you properly trim her skirt early in flower and clean her up; trimming is an absolute breeze...


And heres a boring shot of early veg, but I wanted to post just to show how fucking animalistic this Chem D x Banana OG is... I trimmed the living shit out of her and she STILL is packing some serious bud site heat! Im really excited to see how this one plays out!

Stay frosty!

-BD


----------



## canalopehaze (Jun 30, 2020)

It has been a while since I have posted here. After spending the last couple months with my 3 BOO plants. I have a lot better idea about the strain. All 3 were grown under different lights. Growth was fine. What I thought was a problem ended up not being one. All 3 plants have a bit of orange flavor to them now. I am only noticing it now in 2 pheno's. Flavor needed to cure in. The best smelling pheno's flavor is even stronger now after curing. 

While none of these plants were the best in the grow. I was very happy with the final outcome. Now that flavor has showed up in all of them I can grade them better. The plant grown under the COB LED has the most enjoyable high of all 3. I don't think it is the strongest. That is still the best smelling/tasting pheno.

I will be able to have a idea of THC percent before long. I bought a test kit that should get me in the neighborhood of total THC percent. The strongest plant is in the area of 20% I think. The type of high makes it a bit harder to judge. The effects hit pretty fast which is good sign. When I get Boo tested I will post the results. I must say I have no idea how well I can conduct the test let alone how accurate they are. I am using test's made by TLC labs.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jun 30, 2020)

Chopped down my Chocolate Diesel with the fan leaf branching. The branch lasted the grow, though the fan leaf blades dried out within a couple weeks of flip. There were numerous sites where they started growing but this one got the most light, which still wasnt enough. I have some cuts so I can see if it happens again. Had issues early in veg and then I stopped feeding a little early in late flower, will do better next run for sure. Pics from veg and after chop.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 30, 2020)

Bag of oranges taking off


----------



## Weedbaser (Jul 1, 2020)

Can Useful or anyone else give me a quick run down o the Skywalker OG?


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 1, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> Can Useful or anyone else give me a quick run down o the Skywalker OG?


what are you meaning, like flower time, structure, density? Its an OG thats indica dominant and when I grew it out it carried the classic "kush" smells. Where did you source your cut?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 1, 2020)

Gnarly baby poop Chem D x Banana OG.


----------



## Chip Green (Jul 1, 2020)

Now, I'm not saying _this is him...._
But, I can't say it's not either.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.

Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
Aficionado- Black Lime Special Reserve f5
Useful- OGKB x Apollo-11 f2

CRAP, I just realized I don't have my book of genetics here. That is a start I reckon............I will add to the list tomorrow


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
Its a tough call between these two for me


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 1, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Gnarly baby poop Chem D x Banana OG.
> View attachment 4611620


Im gettin the funk coming off her right now as well! Was yours also a total monster?


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jul 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


Havent grown any northern lights yet but I have been wanting to. I am reading great things about that Black Lime Reserve too.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jul 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


Damn good start I reckon mmhmm (slingblade voice) lol! Gelato 33 shatter got me higher than a Larry Bird after a brutal three day tolerance break 

I digresshh...haven't run any straight Bodhi in 4 years and feel like I've always missed out on Lucky Charms so YES for me! Also couldn't miss out on two juggernauts with Goji x CD!!

I'll be making a bulk purchase this holiday while hopefully smoking a pine pheno of 1979 Xmas buds, BUT first must get another pack of DDS...can't imagine pressing that glorious sweet & gassy marriage after a slow dry/month cure! Still top three strain of mines.

Stay safe and smoke good fam!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 1, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> Can Useful or anyone else give me a quick run down o the Skywalker OG?


Assuming it is the clone only it should be dynamite! I grew it years ago, actually it was our first one we did in dirt and never looked back, even though I still dabble in hydro. That is one of the ones I plan on getting when they are released. That, the ECSD and maybe one other, have to see how the funds are at release.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


I'm in for all except OGKB cross, already got couple crosses of that from Bodhi. They are good, I will say that much, so this Useful cross should be no different.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Jul 1, 2020)

BLSR I missed it the last time and humbly request another round. Thank you @Useful Seeds for all you do.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 1, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Im gettin the fuck coming off her right now as well! Was yours also a total monster?


All 3 of them were nuts. The first one I didn't top and it grew to a wide bush with dino leaves. The other two I topped but they still managed to get pretty large with huge leaves. Also I would say they were very tolerant to changes. I have a few buddies that tried some and they each commented that it was some of the smoothest smoke they have had. This strain is a real winner!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 2, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> All 3 of them were nuts. The first one I didn't top and it grew to a wide bush with dino leaves. The other two I topped but they still managed to get pretty large with huge leaves. Also I would say they were very tolerant to changes. I have a few buddies that tried some and they each commented that it was some of the smoothest smoke they have had. This strain is a real winner!


I cant wait! Mine is just entering week 2 of flower. How long did yours take to finish?


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


Id say the Bodhi NL and BLSR. I know that Docs Dank is doing a preservation run of Lucky Charms, not saying that more wouldn’t be good, just for variety sake.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 2, 2020)

I would say around 9 weeks from flip. I probably could have gone another week or so as they were still pushing pistils but the trich colors were good and i have big ol nl5/haze that is coming down pretty soon after these!


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


Bodhi northern lights


----------



## Gingeroot (Jul 2, 2020)

What y'all know about those Day 15 Chem D x Banana OG sexy seedling flash shots during their short day time nap 
this stage would be so boring if it weren't for my cat mauling the now-runt. I want to see if she can recover and catch up. Also, accidentally put them in a hot cooking soil AND been in only 30ish RH during a time when I'm usually in the 60s...
Running 18/6 and notice a big diff vs the much faster 24/0.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 2, 2020)

whats up useful Fam?

The grape og x choc d testers are drying, absolutely beautiful smell and they are very frosty, Im excited to try it in another few days.


Im about to place another Useful order on JBC, i just noticed the Box of Chocolates (#2,#3,#4) Theres not much in the way of descriptions on JBC, so i was wondering if any of you or @Useful Seeds might be able to fill me in on the differences of the 3, if any. All 3 are the same price

Also @Useful Seeds do you know if theres any Chocolate Sunset left to be bought? or will there be anymore available anytime soon?


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 2, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> whats up useful Fam?
> 
> The grape og x choc d testers are drying, absolutely beautiful smell and they are very frosty, Im excited to try it in another few days.
> 
> ...


There was a post awhile back on what they were, lemme see if I can find it... 
"These are great feminized variety packs!!! Description listed below.
Qty 3 of each variety listed per pack for a total of 12 per “Box”
Box of Chocolates
# 2
Double dipped strawberries
Choc Diesel s1
Chem d x Choc Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate
# 3
Gelato 45 x Choc Diesel
Double Dipped Strawberries
Sky walker OG x Choc Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate
# 4
Gelato 45 x Choc Diesel
Chem D x Choc Diesel
Gg4 Choc Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate"

- BD


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> There was a post awhile back on what they were, lemme see if I can find it...
> "These are great feminized variety packs!!! Description listed below.
> Qty 3 of each variety listed per pack for a total of 12 per “Box”
> Box of Chocolates
> ...


awesome , thanks very much


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 2, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> awesome , thanks very much


No worries @diggs99, I always appreciate your post and the insight ya give. Im just curious to see which one ya pick and grow out


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 2, 2020)

definitely in for some BLSR

i missed out last time


----------



## Foulal (Jul 2, 2020)

This gelato 45 x chocolate diesel is looking super frosty at only a week since the first pistils showed up


----------



## Gingeroot (Jul 3, 2020)

That's an early winter for her...unusually fast!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


Black Lime Special Reserve f5 and OGKB x Apollo - 11 f2 would get my vote from that list! I love all things Apollo 13/11 haha!

Here's a little OC x CD update:


You can juuust see the Chem D x CD peeking out behind her too


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 3, 2020)

Foulal said:


> This gelato 45 x chocolate diesel is looking super frosty at only a week since the first pistils showed up View attachment 4612983


Thanks for posting! You just made my mind up for me.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


Aficionado- Black Lime Special Reserve f5


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 3, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Thanks for posting! You just made my mind up for me.


And they are ordered! Very excited - my first foray with Useful Seeds.


----------



## Jayburner (Jul 3, 2020)

Just starting to stack some buds at 6 weeks from flip.



Goji OG X CD



Bag of Skunks N Oranges

Not much odor yet.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 3, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> No worries @diggs99, I always appreciate your post and the insight ya give. Im just curious to see which one ya pick and grow out



haha thanks man....The winners are #3 and #4...grabbing one of each box, really like the sound of the the choc d x`s with the skywalker and the gelato 45. The Blueberries and Chocolate is a definite winner and ill gladly grow that out again.

Thanks , ill be back with a smoke report for the grape og x choc d testers in a few days.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 3, 2020)

Hehe he said there is more to the list. No reason to go off half cocked .


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 3, 2020)

Extreme gratitude for the generosity of the giveaway. I think the candy is a sign for things to come fiyah


----------



## khaoohs (Jul 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


+1 for Lucky Charms


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 4, 2020)

I keep asking about adub still nothing available. How about that one for preservation?
I don’t know why there’s nobody who is using it . Thanks


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Independence Day USA folks. Sorry England. Anyway, I'm interested in the Skywalker Chocolate Diesel cross and was wondering if anybody has started a run of it? Probably too early to have a finished run in but any info is apprecoated. I may pick up a present for myself in seed form and I'm looking at a few choices. Thank you and have a great day......you Brits too.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 4, 2020)

Never had a Chem. (never had lots of things). think it might be too in your face for my liking.  Thinking Chem91 x Boo might be more my speed. what you thing? isnt that a Useful offer? I though it was und now i Kant find it!


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 4, 2020)

You do a boo x (oc x cd) yet? Ultra orange terps. Or orange cookies x boo. Call it oj ultra like mk ultra lol


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's my week 4 gg4 x cd clone. Not much going on seem to keep getting n tox lately but backed off so should be fine. Found some pm spots which came from me having it at a friends house last round so that makes me mad gonna have to clear everything out and scrub it all down after this grow. Smelling killer though and getting real white for week 4


----------



## Green Puddin (Jul 4, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> whats up useful Fam?
> 
> The grape og x choc d testers are drying, absolutely beautiful smell and they are very frosty, Im excited to try it in another few days.
> 
> ...


Are they shipp ing up North Here Diggs??? If so please let me know !!!!!!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Useful family. I have procured a spot to do a reg run and was thinking of a preservation. My supporters get to pick what they want. Options so far.....may be added to as I dig deeper.
> 
> Bodhi- Lucky Charms f2
> Bodhi- 89 Sensi Noof cut x BCSC #5 f3
> ...


In order of preference:
1)Black Lime Special Reserve
2)Lucky Charms f2
3)Noof cut x BCSC #5 F3

And that book of yours might change that entirely! Keep ‘em comin! You have impeccable taste in genetics. Thank you sir!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 5, 2020)

I have a question, is lucky charms named that because it taste like the cereal or is it just “magically delicious”?


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have a question, is lucky charms named that because it taste like the cereal or is it just “magically delicious”?


Not sure, but those yellow moons look a little too much like nanners for my taste. Lol

Speaking of breakfast cereal, Useful could rename Blueberries and Oranges to Boo Berry.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have a question, is lucky charms named that because it taste like the cereal or is it just “magically delicious”?


It's supposed to taste like marshmallows.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 5, 2020)

I like how you said “supposed to”


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 5, 2020)

I asked what tigers milk tasted like once and was given an intriguing answer that concluded with “Virginia Slims and a Coors light.”


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I asked what tigers milk tasted like once and was given an intriguing answer that concluded with “Virginia Slims and a Coors light.”


Lmao I need an Oberon and steak strain and I'll be set


----------



## Gingeroot (Jul 5, 2020)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries F3! Girl's cat/my nemesis really loves this one :/ If a pheno starts super terpin or doin something special I'll keep the her going for all that are interested. Guess that could be my way of spreading the love idk. The seedlings looked droopy and rootbound at day 10,,so I filled the bottom of the solos more and ripped a shit ton of roots oh I mean root pruned them in the process. Please don't mind the cute chicken pox back drop..


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 5, 2020)

Gosh I love bag of oranges


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> In order of preference:
> 1)Black Lime Special Reserve
> 2)Lucky Charms f2
> 3)Noof cut x BCSC #5 F3
> ...



2nd for BLSR BlackLimeSpecialReserve..

you know.... Back by popular demand!!!!

keep healthy peeps


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 5, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> 2nd for BLSR BlackLimeSpecialReserve..
> 
> you know.... Back by popular demand!!!!
> 
> keep healthy peeps


I also vote for black lime


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 5, 2020)

I vote lucky charms they're magically delicious lolhere's a bowl of grape og x cd


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have a question, is lucky charms named that because it taste like the cereal or is it just “magically delicious”?


Both! Has marshmallow exhale AND they're magically delicious!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

I have my own stay at home covid19 self testing. Administered pain free each morning & evening. 

“ every day when I open the doors to my sunny deck step out take a deep breath..... ahhhh and smell my Black Lime Special Reserve #medicinal #cannabis plant from @usefulseedco a local breeder .... I’m good to go for another day covid free!!!”

Useful’s medical marijuana... it’s medicinal & uplifting even b4 my 1st evah harvest.
thanks so much useful.
Stay healthy peeps.

1st pic shows Useful’s Black Lime Special reserve about a week ago.

I grew a 2nd BLSR plant & put it in a 3 gallon smart plant w coast of maine soil. And gifted to a buddy. (local masshole) She is looking great too. I’ll ask if I can post a pic of his 1st useful grow.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I vote lucky charms they're magically delicious lolView attachment 4615413here's a bowl of grape og x cd


And here is my bowl of Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel, Cheers!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 5, 2020)

Took the Grape OG x CD at 70 days. Never did go purple or smell grapey, but man oh man is she sticky!







Crazy long fan stems!


 

I'll get up a smoke and grow report in a couple of weeks.

Thanks Useful, she was joy to grow!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Jayburner said:


> Just starting to stack some buds at 6 weeks from flip.
> 
> View attachment 4613505
> 
> ...


Nice to see that Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel being run. I banked a bunch of pollen from a selected male............may have to put him to work!!!


diggs99 said:


> whats up useful Fam?
> 
> The grape og x choc d testers are drying, absolutely beautiful smell and they are very frosty, Im excited to try it in another few days.
> 
> ...


No Chocolate Sunset available, and will never be. I lost the Sunset Sherbet cut in the "incident"......lost a ton of cuts.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> In order of preference:
> 1)Black Lime Special Reserve
> 2)Lucky Charms f2
> 3)Noof cut x BCSC #5 F3
> ...


Thank you !! The book is extensive....I also have permission from Money Mike to feminize and take the regs to f3......Chocolate Covered Strawberries. That will happen at some point. But f4 seeds of BLSR have been germinated for an f5. It seems like folks wanted that more than the others. The others WILL happen.


TWest65 said:


> Not sure, but those yellow moons look a little too much like nanners for my taste. Lol
> 
> Speaking of breakfast cereal, Useful could rename Blueberries and Oranges to Boo Berry.


Boo Berry..........I LIKE IT!!!!!! I will change the name. If anyone has any name ideas for other crosses...........throw em at me. I don't spend much time thinking of names, just making solid crosses.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> I keep asking about adub still nothing available. How about that one for preservation?
> I don’t know why there’s nobody who is using it . Thanks


 I have read that A Dub s1 is not stable.......crosses have proven to be stable. I have reversed A Dub pollen in the freezer ready to roll. Any requests???


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

Crickets!!! Lmfao

we b refreshing


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

“. But f4 seeds of BLSR have been germinated for an f5. It seems like folks wanted that more than the others.” -Useful quoted.

posters choice into your ears!

Sweet thx !


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have read that A Dub s1 is not stable.......crosses have proven to be stable. I have reversed A Dub pollen in the freezer ready to roll. Any requests???


I would like to see Chem 4 of anything. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Well I gave away a bunch of packs last Sunday...........was gonna attempt to do it at least every other week. I will give away a pack tonight for fun. 

You all know the deal...US only, Hawaii, and Alaska is included. First person to quote this post is the winner.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I gave away a bunch of packs last Sunday...........was gonna attempt to do it at least every other week. I will give away a pack tonight for fun.
> 
> You all know the deal...US only, Hawaii, and Alaska is included. First person to quote this post is the winner.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Too quick on the draw. Lol


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

Lol told ya 
cool all around.
Congrats Boosky. 

psi didn’t get em this time because unlike everyone else .... I was actually “posting” , cookin Mac & cheese & refreshing all at the same time.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Too quick on the draw. Lol


You already have a pack on the way......remember the gift. Next person to post wins the pack.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you !! The book is extensive....I also have permission from Money Mike to feminize and take the regs to f3......Chocolate Covered Strawberries. That will happen at some point. But f4 seeds of BLSR have been germinated for an f5. It seems like folks wanted that more than the others. The others WILL happen.
> 
> Boo Berry..........I LIKE IT!!!!!! I will change the name. If anyone has any name ideas for other crosses...........throw em at me. I don't spend much time thinking of names, just making solid crosses.


Chocolate Covered Strawberries f3 sounds great!


----------



## SFnone (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I gave away a bunch of packs last Sunday...........was gonna attempt to do it at least every other week. I will give away a pack tonight for fun.
> 
> You all know the deal...US only, Hawaii, and Alaska is included. First person to quote this post is the winner.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

Actually hats off to boosky ... in hindsight he was posting & refreshing at the same time.

well deserved Win. Hats off.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I gave away a bunch of packs last Sunday...........was gonna attempt to do it at least every other week. I will give away a pack tonight for fun.
> 
> You all know the deal...US only, Hawaii, and Alaska is included. First person to quote this post is the winner.


Please give too next person ,you already sent me a pack. Thank you.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

I was posting while losing twice tonight!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You already have a pack on the way......remember the gift. Next person to post wins the pack.


Pack already received, thank you!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

Just my luck. Lol
I missed my 2nd Chance because I was 
Busy congratulating the guy that didn’t win... 

I’m laughing. Cheers all around.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Lol told ya
> cool all around.
> Congrats Boosky.
> 
> psi didn’t get em this time because unlike everyone else .... I was actually “posting” , cookin Mac & cheese & refreshing all at the same time.


YOU are the winner !!! @Boosky 


Boosky said:


> Please give too next person ,you already sent me a pack. Thank you.


MY MAN !!!! @MassGrassRoots is the winner !!!!!!! Please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You already have a pack on the way......remember the gift. Next person to post wins the pack.


We're on the same page. I was posting while this posted, too funny.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

My bad guys didn't even look at the pack that was to be given away and @Useful Seeds already sent me a pack as a gift. I shouldn't have even been trying to win and sorry if I messed up someone else's opportunity to win.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Let's do this, since there was confusion, we actually have 2 winners. I have the seed to cover it.........all is well. @SFnone and @MassGrassRoots please pm me and I will get ya squared away.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's do this, since there was confusion, we actually have 2 winners. I have the seed to cover it.........all is well. @SFnone and @MassGrassRoots please pm me and I will get ya squared away.


Thank you! You are the man!


----------



## SFnone (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's do this, since there was confusion, we actually have 2 winners. I have the seed to cover it.........all is well. @SFnone and @MassGrassRoots please pm me and I will get ya squared away.


thank you so much, but @MassGrassRoots is in fact the rightful winner... i'll get it next time


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Never thought I would be part of a forum community where people actually say "no you take it", "no you take it", "no you take it". Feels good to know there are still people that think about someone else above themselves! Hats off to everyone in here! Spread the love!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

SFnone said:


> thank you so much, but @MassGrassRoots is in fact the rightful winner... i'll get it next time


You both won, I wouldn't have it any other way. Please send me a pm.............seriously.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Never thought I would be part of a forum community where people actually say "no you take it", "no you take it", "no you take it". Feels good to know there are still people that think about someone else above themselves! Hats off to everyone in here! Spread the love!


Seriously, there's too many nice people in this thread, my cold cynical heart can't handle it.



MassGrassRoots said:


> Just my luck. Lol
> I missed my 2nd Chance because I was
> Busy congratulating the guy that didn’t win...
> 
> I’m laughing. Cheers all around.


That was me last week haha, missed the first giveaway by mere seconds, missed the second congratulating the first winner.

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Never thought I would be part of a forum community where people actually say "no you take it", "no you take it", "no you take it". Feels good to know there are still people that think about someone else above themselves! Hats off to everyone in here! Spread the love!


RIGHT!!!!! You folks are an amazing group for sure !!! Warms my heart to be able to be a part of this.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You both won, I wouldn't have it any other way. Please send me a pm.............seriously.


well I can't say no to that


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 5, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Seriously, there's too many nice people in this thread, my cold cynical heart can't handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give a congrats to yourself..........gonna send you a pack as well. You missed the second giveaway congratulating the winner......yeah. You win a pack my friend. Please pm me.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

SFnone said:


> well I can't say no to that


From what I've seen, there's fire in them beans! I can't wait to drop a couple this week.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> YOU are the winner !!! @Boosky
> 
> MY MAN !!!! @MassGrassRoots is the winner !!!!!!! Please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away.


Huh me me?

I wanna thank useful seeds of course..... and my mother Anne with an e.....


----------



## Rolloff (Jul 5, 2020)

Hey just got my order from dcse. I finally got boo ya. Don’t know when I’ll pop though, still have eso seeds and a few others I plan on doing next so hopefully I get boo in after that.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Give a congrats to yourself..........gonna send you a pack as well. You missed the second giveaway congratulating the winner......yeah. You win a pack my friend. Please pm me.


Dude if I start crying it's just because it's that time of the month. Lol


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 5, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners, too many to keep track of. Ha, hope you find some fireworks in them packs!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Congrats to all the winners, too many to keep track of. Ha, hope you find some fireworks in them packs!


I believe there is Karma in cannabis and there will be fireworks to be had! Happy belated Fourth of July everyone, hope all had a good weekend and all have your digits. Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Dude if I start crying it's just because it's that time of the month. Lol


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!! "spread the love" is not just a catchy slogan. It is a way of life.


----------



## Green Puddin (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Give a congrats to yourself..........gonna send you a pack as well. You missed the second giveaway congratulating the winner......yeah. You win a pack my friend. Please pm me.


Wow I mean just wow,I'm shocked to see that......Useful never used not even one exclamation mark,not one!!!!!


LMAO in other words that move does not surprise me none!!!!!!! No coincidence that I find myself physically smiling while I'm reading this thread ,all the time, and I don't smile,infact I have the coldest ,hardest ,scariest natural expression you probably ever seen..... I'm beautiful as ole hell!!!! But very scary lol

Rock on Boys !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Give a congrats to yourself..........gonna send you a pack as well. You missed the second giveaway congratulating the winner......yeah. You win a pack my friend. Please pm me.


I'm a little in shock ... thank you man ... your generosity is unsurpassed!


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 5, 2020)

Rollitup sending me notifications all day then stops at the adub post.. it's a conspiracy I tell ya. Congrats guys maybe next time


----------



## Chip Green (Jul 5, 2020)

It's pandemonium.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I would like to see Chem 4 of anything. Thanks for asking.


Or any of the Chems for that matter,


----------



## Boosky (Jul 5, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> It's pandemonium.


Run for your lives! Lol


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ha what a wild ride that was


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 6, 2020)

We're slowly gettin there...


Now this is when she starts lookin ready to be pulled out of the oven...


Lots of the "plastic" tics, still some clear, but the amber is also starting to partially take over... Once I have ~70% plastic ~ 30% Amber, I pull em cause usually all of the clear's have gone or are going plastic.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4616073
> We're slowly gettin there...
> 
> View attachment 4616074
> ...


What do you use to take your macros?


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 6, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> What do you use to take your macros?


Just a USB Microscope.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 6, 2020)

Eh this might just be HIGH BDGrows talking, but Im going to glass them again tonight and I might start the flush tomorrow or weds...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 6, 2020)

Day 57. I think Ive got 14 or more days left


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 6, 2020)

OC x CD, day 30 flower


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 6, 2020)

Day 33 gg4 x cd..better pics


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jul 7, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Day 57. I think Ive got 14 or more days leftView attachment 4616360


She looks majestic whats the nose ?


----------



## wierdly (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello all I am new to this thread and interested in several of the Useful strains. I found Useful on GLG looking for the 79Xmas bud. The X mas bud I remember from the 80s! I picked up the last pack of Jabbas Xmas stash. I havent ran them yet but was curious if anything else would be done with the 79 Xmas bud and if anyone has run the JCS.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 7, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Day 57. I think Ive got 14 or more days leftView attachment 4616360


yo folks, so trippy, yesterday I applied soil balance pro to this plant. This morning i'm observing huge difference in frost and maturity. Less than 24 hrs! pics show same branch



Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> She looks majestic whats the nose ?


Leathery, coffee, anise with some citrus. Pretty nice but not intoxicating


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jul 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahahahahaha!!!!!! "spread the love" is not just a catchy slogan. It is a way of life.


It’s a shame that more people don’t live that way.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m always out there like “oh you want to harass me, well let me help you with your issue” hopefully it’ll come back to me someday. 
Got these from DCSE yesterday, Probably the fastest shipping ever


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 7, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Hello all I am new to this thread and interested in several of the Useful strains. I found Useful on GLG looking for the 79Xmas bud. The X mas bud I remember from the 80s! I picked up the last pack of Jabbas Xmas stash. I havent ran them yet but was curious if anything else would be done with the 79 Xmas bud and if anyone has run the JCS.


Welcome to our thread, nice to see ya here. You could probably search the internet and find someone selling packs of NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, but they were never intended to be sold. With that said, I would rather send you a pack than have you buy them from someone going against NDNGUY'S wishes. If you are in the states please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away.



poundofyourfinest said:


> It’s a shame that more people don’t live that way.


I hear ya my friend. But there are a bunch of good folks living that way actually. A ton of them are right here in this thread, and others in other threads that are putting out great genetics, and are promoting positive vibes, and affordability. A few people come to mind, check these guys out as well, @thenotsoesoteric /[email protected]/3Thirteen [email protected]/ Briscoe's Bargain Beans

I appreciate your statement and you are 100% correct. All it takes is for everyone to just be a little nicer to one another................it's not hard to do.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jul 7, 2020)

That’s what I noticed about this thread after Jbc sent me a free pack of your seeds. This is pretty much the most active thread. Good people!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 8, 2020)

OCxCD day 68. Hoping to chop at 75. Have 3 clones going right now. Can't wait to run it again


----------



## Rolloff (Jul 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya my friend. But there are a bunch of good folks living that way actually. A ton of them are right here in this thread, and others in other threads that are putting out great genetics, and are promoting positive vibes, and affordability. A few people come to mind, check these guys out as well, @thenotsoesoteric /[email protected]/3Thirteen [email protected]/ Briscoe's Bargain Beans
> 
> I appreciate your statement and you are 100% correct. All it takes is for everyone to just be a little nicer to one another................it's not hard to do.
> 
> ...


I 2nd that I bought seeds from @thenotsoesoteric[/USER] /[email protected]/3Thirteen [email protected]/ Briscoe's Bargain Beans and useful, I have nothing but respect for those breeders


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 8, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> OCxCD day 68. Hoping to chop at 75. Have 3 clones going right now. Can't wait to run it again



Looks like a real yielder! How many of her did you run to find this pheno?


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Looks like a real yielder! How many of her did you run to find this pheno?


This is the first one. Have 7 left after gifting 2 to a friend


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> OCxCD day 68. Hoping to chop at 75. Have 3 clones going right now. Can't wait to run it again View attachment 4618408View attachment 4618410View attachment 4618411View attachment 4618412View attachment 4618414


Beautiful representation of that cross !!!!!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Beautiful representation of that cross !!!!!


Thank you for all your hard work. Can't wait to order more of your gear


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 8, 2020)

@Useful Seeds Maybe try to coax DBJ into stocking your boxes of chocolates please haha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Thank you for all your hard work. Can't wait to order more of your gear


Thank you for the kind words and support. I have to say that I feel blessed to see pics of things I created in the gardens of my supporters. I know that your garden space is precious, and when just one person posts a picture of a Useful plant in their garden, the feeling is hard to explain. I never thought in a million years that I would ever be able to witness in real time folks growing seeds that I made, AND get to see actual pictures of the results. It is certainly a humbling situation. Back in the day I gifted seeds, never really got much feedback/pictures. Understandably, we lived in a much different time back then. 

Say it now because ya never know.
Your friend

Useful


----------



## Foulal (Jul 8, 2020)

I gotta say that the orange terps on a stem rub of this bag of oranges plant is insane! It smells 100% like orange zest and it’s still in veg. Believe the hype lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> @Useful Seeds Maybe try to coax DBJ into stocking your boxes of chocolates please haha.


There may be a Box of Chocolates #5 going to GLG.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 8, 2020)

What will be in box #5?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 8, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> What will be in box #5?


Not sure yet, Chocolate Skunk, ECSD x Chocolate Diesel, Double Dippped Strawberries, HAOG x Chocolate Diesel, Goji Razz x Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel ??? You folks put together a #5 from that list.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure yet, Chocolate Skunk, ECSD x Chocolate Diesel, Double Dippped Strawberries, HAOG x Chocolate Diesel, Goji Razz x Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate ????


Wow all of that sounds great haha. Gonna have to break down and order through jbc at some point this month. Really want BoC#4


----------



## Boosky (Jul 8, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> OCxCD day 68. Hoping to chop at 75. Have 3 clones going right now. Can't wait to run it again View attachment 4618408View attachment 4618410View attachment 4618411View attachment 4618412View attachment 4618414


Looking frosty my friend! Wish my wife liked orange terps but I grew Agent Orange and Jillbean too long for her liking. Funny, she never gets tired of Kush or Diesel ones. Chocolate Diesel, Chocolate Diesel, Chocolate Diesel!!! Can't wait to run some Chocolate Diesel f3's but that will be awhile since I want to run some of the fems I have, Box of Chocolates #3, Chocolate Mint Diesel, Super Silver Venom(my own name for it-it is Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips) and Black Light Fantasy. Got a Sunny Diesel, couple Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel in flower and one slow growing, short and stocky Sunny Diesel in veg now.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure yet, Chocolate Skunk, ECSD x Chocolate Diesel, Double Dippped Strawberries, HAOG x Chocolate Diesel, Goji Razz x Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel ??? You folks put together a #5 from that list.


Chocolate Skunk, ECSD, Goji razz and HAOG. That would be my picks, thanks for asking. The only reason being that I have the other ones.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure yet, Chocolate Skunk, ECSD x Chocolate Diesel, Double Dippped Strawberries, HAOG x Chocolate Diesel, Goji Razz x Chocolate Diesel, Blueberries n Chocolate, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel ??? You folks put together a #5 from that list.


ECSD
Chocolate Skunk
HAOG
Goji Razz


----------



## lavazone1 (Jul 9, 2020)

I joined this site for this useful seeds thread. 
I have going , 2 choco diesels , 2 OC x CD , 1 boo.
Just bought gelato x cd and double dipped strawberries


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jul 9, 2020)

I think boo is probably the best seed run I’ve had lately they all really fit the description


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Welcome to our thread, nice to see ya here. You could probably search the internet and find someone selling packs of NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud, but they were never intended to be sold. With that said, I would rather send you a pack than have you buy them from someone going against NDNGUY'S wishes. If you are in the states please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away.
> 
> 
> I hear ya my friend. But there are a bunch of good folks living that way actually. A ton of them are right here in this thread, and others in other threads that are putting out great genetics, and are promoting positive vibes, and affordability. A few people come to mind, check these guys out as well, @thenotsoesoteric /[email protected]/3Thirteen [email protected]/ Briscoe's Bargain Beans
> ...


Your list is the majority of my lineup right now ... I can attest to all of those breeders being top notch people ... with top notch genetics. My friends all think I've got growing weed all figured out... I keep telling them all your genetics just make me look good ... the plants thrive DESPITE my haphazard ways haha


----------



## Ganjihad (Jul 9, 2020)

Never had the black lime before, what makes this strain so special?

I've grown slymer/chernobyl which has really limey terps, and a good upbeat high. Is the blsr better?


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 9, 2020)

No BLSR smoke yet. Halfway there. ‘
But chose it for the vibes here from useful & others for my 1st attempted grow since 1975.
I was in search of a local New England breeder & found useful ! Lucky me! Lucky us. The price was certainly generous in a great way!!’ Useful peeps Rock!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 9, 2020)

Got my packs today! Thanks again @Useful Seeds! I dropped a Chem D x Banana OG as soon as they arrived ... super excited for this one!


----------



## Gingeroot (Jul 10, 2020)

1979 Xmas bud Day 22. Culled the 2 mutants and 3 super slow ones but have 5 healthy & hopefully pine tree princesses. They all look like the same pheno to me..
3 Chem D x Banana OG and 1 tall CCS @ day 23 from sprout & transplanted 2 days ago..


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 10, 2020)

Looked at that box o choc 12 for two hrs, can't decide if 3 of each is enough, lol.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 10, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Looked at that box o choc 12 for two hrs, can't decide if 3 of each is enough, lol.


Its not ... buy two


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2020)

The slower ones in the xmas seem to be the ones that turn blue.


----------



## wierdly (Jul 10, 2020)

Any pics of the Blue Xmas tree bud?


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 10, 2020)

Gingeroot said:


> 1979 Xmas bud Day 22. Culled the 2 mutants and 3 super slow ones but have 5 healthy & hopefully pine tree princesses. They all look like the same pheno to me..View attachment 4619829
> 3 Chem D x Banana OG and 1 tall CCS @ day 23 from sprout & transplanted 2 days ago..
> View attachment 4619831


Nice I have 2 of the xmas freebie packs and have been wanting to see someone grow them


----------



## Gingeroot (Jul 10, 2020)

I'd say the Xmas bud's growing a lil over half the speed of the modern genetics. I've had some indicas start almost as slow as these and pick up later on. All I want is one pine/menthol momma to clone and maybe hit with a stud spruce


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 10, 2020)

Alright ladies and gents, we went lights out today! I leave em in the dark for 3 days while I do my flush (maximum stress) and after that were gonna cut her and hang her up! Ill post some pics of when I start choppin the appy boo.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2020)

No pics of her, didn’t get to flower it. I was washing and dipping all my plants for moving into my new shed and the wind caught it with the extra water weight. Bad luck that day, had too much going on to save her fragments. She was blue leaves, like a blue spruce kinda look.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2020)

The other is outdoor, at my dad’s house. I’ll snap some pics when I go next time. I have a couple snips of her here too, I’m going to run them as single colas.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 10, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Any pics of the Blue Xmas tree bud?





colocowboy said:


> No pics of her, didn’t get to flower it. I was washing and dipping all my plants for moving into my new shed and the wind caught it with the extra water weight. Bad luck that day, had too much going on to save her fragments. She was blue leaves, like a blue spruce kinda look.


Here's a pic of the blue leaves in veg. The flower on mine didn't turn blue though it was only the leaves. Note the green leaf at the bottom, it didn't turn blue until it started expressing itself fully.


----------



## unomas (Jul 10, 2020)

BOO already sold out on GLG? Mannnnnnn


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2020)

You gotta know, the word is getting out! If your looking for orange that will get you lit, a little bit o boo will do. One of the better dispensaries here dropped some chocolate trip the other day!!! Next time I’ll post the ad, they tend to keep cuts going.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 10, 2020)

unomas said:


> BOO already sold out on GLG? Mannnnnnn


Orange cookies x cd is real orange too maybe more of that is coming soon


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 10, 2020)

unomas said:


> BOO already sold out on GLG? Mannnnnnn


The Bag of Oranges moves pretty quickly. Because it is a proven ORANGE. If you want orange, Bag of Oranges will give it to ya.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Orange cookies x cd is real orange too maybe more of that is coming soon


It is coming, currently bushing out an Orange Cookie lady.............I have the Chocolate Diesel reversed pollen in the freezer.


----------



## unomas (Jul 11, 2020)

One pack of BOO left at GLG if anyone’s looking for it


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 11, 2020)

unomas said:


> One pack of BOO left at GLG if anyone’s looking for it


There are currently 26 BOO's left. Not sure where you got that number from.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 11, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> There are currently 26 BOO's left. Not sure where you got that number from.


Hot damn, must be a restock ... there were none when I was poking around the site a few days ago... man I wish GLG had better payment methods, I love those guys but I hate mailing cash


----------



## unomas (Jul 11, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> There are currently 26 BOO's left. Not sure where you got that number from.


 There was only two in stock this morning, I grabbed one.


----------



## Key7 (Jul 11, 2020)

First grow was a success. Useful blueberries n oranges.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 11, 2020)

unomas said:


> There was only two in stock this morning, I grabbed one.


Currently 22 in stock at GLG... y’all are tripping. Haha.

Finally got caught up on the thread as the rest of my Bag of Skunks and Oranges finishes up. They’ve taken a beating and some hard loving, but looks and smells like I’m going to have some potent medicine very soon. I did not have any early nanners this time that I’ve noticed so I must have messed up the first two when I was using my drying tent for Veg overflow. My bad, and my apologies if anyone thought I was making accusations at the time. honestly curious if anyone else had gotten them wet and was experiencing the same issue.

Had to snag another pack as well as the Chem D x BOO. Damn that sounds deliciously nasty. Thank you Useful!

Anyone smoke the Bag of Skunks and Oranges yet?! Really stoked to try it out.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 11, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Hot damn, must be a restock ... there were none when I was poking around the site a few days ago... man I wish GLG had better payment methods, I love those guys but I hate mailing cash


If it wasn't cash only, my credit card bill would be outrageous! There are a couple things I have no self control over and seeds are one of them. I just love having a diverse supply of smoke. So for me, I'm glad it's cash only.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> If it wasn't cash only, my credit card bill would be outrageous! There are a couple things I have no self control over and seeds are one of them. I just love having a diverse supply of smoke. So for me, I'm glad it's cash only.


I like cash too. Otherwise I'd be able to look through my cc bills, and see how much I really spend on seeds in a year, and the thought of that scares me. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Jul 11, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I like cash too. Otherwise I'd be able to look through my cc bills, and see how much I really spend on seeds in a year, and the thought of that scares me. Lol


Yeah, I don't want to know how much I spend. It would probably be more of a nightmare if the wifey found out.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jul 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> If it wasn't cash only, my credit card bill would be outrageous! There are a couple things I have no self control over and seeds are one of them. I just love having a diverse supply of smoke. So for me, I'm glad it's cash only.


Just ordered a pack of BOO and i forgot my USPS doesn’t open until monday. Would be nice to pay through CC or Debit. Either way can’t wait to try out Useful’s famous Bag of Oranges. Right now i’m running Clearwater’s Sugar Rush, Bloom Seed Co’s Guava Pie, Cannarado’s Bundy, and CSI Humboldt’s Chem D x GSC. Thinking of a good cross to chuck reversed BOO pollen. Maybe White OG x BOO? (T1000 x Zkittlez) x BOO? You guys give me ideas


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jul 11, 2020)

All these BOO posts are testing my self discipline. I just cant do it right now....


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 11, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> All these BOO posts are testing my self discipline. I just cant do it right now....


I know you have supported the Useful brand in the past. Are you in the US??? If so I will send you a BOO 6 pack.......for free. Tracked shipping included.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I know you have supported the Useful brand in the past. Are you in the US??? If so I will send you a BOO 6 pack.......for free. Tracked shipping included.


This guy, always letting me know I'm in the right place. You are one of the most generous people I've come across in my 48 years.


----------



## Aby55 (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm 99% sure this is chem d x choc diesel in week 3ish of flower


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 11, 2020)

Here I have a usefulseeds chocolate skunk , pretty lady in a few weeks of flowering and she doing her praying stretch . You can not go wrong with useful seeds .. I've growing quite a few of his seeds, diffrent strains and have been happy with all of them .


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jul 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I know you have supported the Useful brand in the past. Are you in the US??? If so I will send you a BOO 6 pack.......for free. Tracked shipping included.


I dont even know what to say. Not only are you a great breeder but you are a really great guy. We are all lucky to have you participate in this thread/site. I will send you a pm.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 12, 2020)

I've seen so much love and great reviews for Useful that I swooped up some. I really ca't wait to try the BOO. I told my gf about this strain and her eyes lit up. Shes a citrus freak.


----------



## 420drummer (Jul 12, 2020)

I got some lil heads poking out. Running choc d , chem d x choc d , dds , blueberries and chocolate and of course boo this run. Gonna be a good run. Also got all bean brains dooe beard going and swamis cherry bomb and pct


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 12, 2020)

Blueberries and oranges


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 12, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I've seen so much love and great reviews for Useful that I swooped up some. I really ca't wait to try the BOO. I told my gf about this strain and her eyes lit up. Shes a citrus freak.


Thank you for the support, and welcome to the thread. If your gf is a citrus lover, she is gonna love the BOO.



420drummer said:


> I got some lil heads poking out. Running choc d , chem d x choc d , dds , blueberries and chocolate and of course boo this run. Gonna be a good run. Also got all bean brains dooe beard going and swamis cherry bomb and pct


That is certainly a very nice lineup. Thank you.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 12, 2020)

Key7 said:


> First grow was a success. Useful blueberries n oranges.



Mazel tov for poppin your 1st.

Same here. 1st since 75.

useful mass grown BLSR seeds. I’m blessed

keep growin


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> This guy, always letting me know I'm in the right place. You are one of the most generous people I've come across in my 48 years.


Same & almost 60. Plus I’m from mass


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 13, 2020)

I couldn't resist ... BOO is always sold out when I go to order, not missing out again ... orders in, payments in the mail ... still wish GLG could take cards, I'll be nervous until I get that delivery confirmation haha


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 13, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I couldn't resist ... BOO is always sold out when I go to order, not missing out again ... orders in, payments in the mail ... still wish GLG could take cards, I'll be nervous until I get that delivery confirmation haha


I just realized how much of an idiot I am driving to the bank and then the post office to get CIM out to seedbanks. I can buy and print labels online. Then walk to the atm in the parking lot next door and I have completed payment. Sometimes I smoke waaaay too much weed.


----------



## Foulal (Jul 13, 2020)

Here’s a giant gelato 45 x chocolate diesel that I gave to my buddy to run outdoors. I have a clone off of this plant in flower right now looks awesome


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 13, 2020)

bbhpxgog


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 13, 2020)

Orange cookies x Choc D. Very close to harvest, chopped tester branch off, smells like orange starburst. How much longer do you guys think?


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 13, 2020)

Mr Useful are you still planning on doing the orange mix packs? If so i personally am super excited for those


----------



## RootFarmer (Jul 13, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I just realized how much of an idiot I am driving to the bank and then the post office to get CIM out to seedbanks. I can buy and print labels online. Then walk to the atm in the parking lot next door and I have completed payment. Sometimes I smoke waaaay too much weed.


feel your pain brother - my CIM package was sent to GLG on July 3rd and it didn't hit their POBOX till today, the order has 10 Useful Blueberry’s n Chocolate pack and I am like a kid waiting for santa.... Can't wait......


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 15, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Here’s a giant gelato 45 x chocolate diesel that I gave to my buddy to run outdoors. I have a clone off of this plant in flower right now looks awesome View attachment 4623656


Dang that's beautiful


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 15, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I just realized how much of an idiot I am driving to the bank and then the post office to get CIM out to seedbanks. I can buy and print labels online. Then walk to the atm in the parking lot next door and I have completed payment. Sometimes I smoke waaaay too much weed.


Well, looks like you're getting smarter.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 15, 2020)

3
Orange cookies x Chocolate Diesel, first grow ever!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 15, 2020)

Chopped 4 Skunks and Oranges this morning. Walked into my office this afternoon and it smelled like a skunk sprayed and someone tried to clean it with orange peels. Very nice! (Hopefully the neighbors like it too.) They don't look like the heaviest flowers, but dang they stink and have beautiful trichromes.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 15, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Hot damn, must be a restock ... there were none when I was poking around the site a few days ago... man I wish GLG had better payment methods, I love those guys but I hate mailing cash


Money order...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 15, 2020)

Day 67, Pics show main cola and a side brance. A lil bit of foxtailing close to the lights but the room itself is cool 75F, good air movement. Trichomes all clear. Maybe 10 more days? Any thoughts?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jul 16, 2020)

you Got some serious skills with the camera I know that she’s looking frosty and I like the way she stacks


----------



## Boosky (Jul 16, 2020)

MpatelGrow said:


> 3View attachment 4625538View attachment 4625539
> Orange cookies x Chocolate Diesel, first grow ever!


You should be proud of that for your first grow or any grow for that matter. My first grow looked nothing like that, not even close to that good. Congrats!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Day 67, Pics show main cola and a side brance. A lil bit of foxtailing close to the lights but the room itself is cool 75F, good air movement. Trichomes all clear. Maybe 10 more days? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625650View attachment 4625651


Will be watching closely, I’m at about day 21 (I think)


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> You should be proud of that for your first grow or any grow for that matter. My first grow looked nothing like that, not even close to that good. Congrats!


Thanks man! Will def post updates during harvest time!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 16, 2020)

OCxCD day 76. Still a lot of clear trichomes


----------



## wierdly (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey Useful, Thank you for being so helpful in my search for the 79 Xmas bud. From what I have read in the thread these are the ones I have been looking for. Now thanks to Useful and NDNGUY's preservation project I have some beans to hunt through! Also cant wait to check out the Lucky Lime, that sounds like a nice cross. I thank you more than words can say. I will be posting pics as things get going and following along here too. Thanks Again!


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 17, 2020)

Everyone is saying that the BOO is tasty but is it potent as well?


----------



## Boosky (Jul 17, 2020)

Just wanted to say, one of the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel phenos sends you into euforia, little bit racey at first but settles in after a short bit. Maybe Grape Stomper side? The other four have more of an earthy cocao flavor to them but are changing daily it seems, bringing fruity under tones.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 18, 2020)

Sorry in advance for the blinding blurple!!!!!! But bag of oranges week 3.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 18, 2020)

Harvested Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
Got a little under half pound from the plant. All solid rock hard nugs with tons of resin bursting with orange fragrances.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 18, 2020)

MpatelGrow said:


> Harvested Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
> Got a little under half pound from the plant. All solid rock hard nugs with tons of resin bursting with orange fragrances. View attachment 4627798View attachment 4627799View attachment 4627801


How many weeks? I cut mine last night at 11 weeks


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 18, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> How many weeks? I cut mine last night at 11 weeks


12.5 weeks for me and mine was cut last night as well lol how are you curing it?


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 18, 2020)

MpatelGrow said:


> 12.5 weeks for me and mine was cut last night as well lol how are you curing it for 2 weeks and finishing in paper bags





MpatelGrow said:


> 12.5 weeks for me and mine was cut last night as well lol how are you curing it?


I'm going to let it hang for a couple weeks and when it's close, I'm going to finish in paper bags


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 18, 2020)

Sunny Diesel started flowering a couple weeks ago. Only in a 15 gallon bag and should have given it teas instead of just top dressings but she will pull through with a little TLC.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 18, 2020)

Appy boo came down, waiting for her to dry and ill give her the final trim and post some pics!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 18, 2020)

So I've discovered bud rot in a large portion of my OCxCD. Is the whole plant wasted? This is the best plant I've ever grown and now...


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 18, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> So I've discovered bud rot in a large portion of my OCxCD. Is the whole plant wasted? This is the best plant I've ever grown and now...


Sucks to hear man.......Best advice is throw away any nugs with the rot and make sure they dont come in contact with the healthy nugs. Good airflow helps prevent rotting.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 18, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> So I've discovered bud rot in a large portion of my OCxCD. Is the whole plant wasted? This is the best plant I've ever grown and now...


The whole plant is not wasted. Takes some work but salvage what you can. Just my opinion and I could be wrong but that's what I do.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 18, 2020)

MpatelGrow said:


> Sucks to hear man.......Best advice is throw away any nugs with the rot and make sure they dont come in contact with the healthy nugs. Good airflow helps prevent rotting.


Cut the rotted buds out, lower that humidity and get a fan to move stuff around alittle in there.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 18, 2020)

Its never wasted, just depends on how much you value it. Cut out the bad shit. Check with a jewels loupe if it looks suspect. Ive had it happen with extremely large outdoor colas before. Most often the giant IG purdy pics have somethin brewin inside. I just keep them opened up so it doesnt get started. Not as pretty but who cares about that lol


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a fan above the lights pointed down at the canopy and another fan below the canopy stirring things around. The tallest colas are affected the worst. I guess because they're the densest. I've never had bud rot before. Never had buds this nice


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 18, 2020)

The losses. Probably about a half oz. Maybe more. All my best tops


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 18, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> The losses. Probably about a half oz. Maybe more. All my best tops


Shame it's not called larf-rot lol


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 18, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Shame it's not called larf-rot lol


Haha no doubt. But that's where I saw the first indication, was down in the lowers. Sugar leaves started wilting and dying. Some reading suggested that it was an early sign of bud rot. Guess they were right. Strangely there is no rot on anything but the top 3" of the biggest colas. I examined the whole plant very thoroughly as this is personal medicine for myself and my close friends, not for profit. Hopefully I'm in the clear now


----------



## skippy1 (Jul 19, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Appy boo came down, waiting for her to dry and ill give her the final trim and post some pics!


Mines been curing a week in jars, that's definitely a unique smell huh?


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 19, 2020)

skippy1 said:


> Mines been curing a week in jars, that's definitely a unique smell huh?


I like that musky citrusy goodness personally, haha. I find at the "sweet spot" it tastes really similar to an orange creamsicle but with more limonene in the back of the throat but the musk really comes through when you exhale through your nose. 



Heres the Chem D x Banana OG at pushing midway through flower (forget the week tbh, plus I don't use them to judge when a plants done). Shes gonna be a tank I suspect!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds, what’re all Grape OG crosses that you have?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, what’re all Grape OG crosses that you have?


I only did Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2020)

Well I forgot that today was the the day. I gotta give away something special I reckon. Between 9:00 -9:30 eastern time I will give away a SUPER cool fem pack. I have picked the pack already. Let's talk about limited.......lol. I made a total of 17 of these seeds. I am gonna give away a 10 pack of them. I dusted a TINY bud........just for my future investigation. I'm busy with other projects............here ya go.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I forgot that today was the the day. I gotta give away something special I reckon. Between 9:00 -9:30 eastern time I will give away a SUPER cool fem pack. I have picked the pack already. Let's talk about limited.......lol. I made a total of 17 of these seeds. I am gonna give away a 10 pack of them. I dusted a TINY bud........just for my future investigation. I'm busy with other projects............here ya go.


How do we get a chance at those seeds?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> How do we get a chance at those seeds?


Useful will ask you to reply to a post of his ... be vigilant my friend


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> How do we get a chance at those seeds?


Super easy actually. I'm gonna post a pic of the pack........if you live in the US, Alaska and Hawaii included. And you are the first one to quote my post....you win.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2020)

Well let's go. This pack I KNOW will be a compliment to any garden. The female was a beast, and was a bleeder. I really only have 17 seeds of this cross. Gonna give away 10. US only, Alaska and Hawaii is always included. If you have won recently......please give other folks a chance. 

Yeah.....Bodhi's Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. These are feminized seeds. The winner will get them shipped for free with a tracking number. Good luck.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well let's go. This pack I KNOW will be a compliment to any garden. The female was a beast, and was a bleeder. I really only have 17 seeds of this cross. Gonna give away 10. US only, Alaska and Hawaii is always included. If you have won recently......please give other folks a chance.
> 
> Yeah.....Bodhi's Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. These are feminized seeds. The winner will get them shipped for free with a tracking number. Good luck.
> View attachment 4629418


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well let's go. This pack I KNOW will be a compliment to any garden. The female was a beast, and was a bleeder. I really only have 17 seeds of this cross. Gonna give away 10. US only, Alaska and Hawaii is always included. If you have won recently......please give other folks a chance.
> 
> Yeah.....Bodhi's Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. These are feminized seeds. The winner will get them shipped for free with a tracking number. Good luck.
> View attachment 4629418


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well let's go. This pack I KNOW will be a compliment to any garden. The female was a beast, and was a bleeder. I really only have 17 seeds of this cross. Gonna give away 10. US only, Alaska and Hawaii is always included. If you have won recently......please give other folks a chance.
> 
> Yeah.....Bodhi's Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. These are feminized seeds. The winner will get them shipped for free with a tracking number. Good luck.
> View attachment 4629418


----------



## Boosky (Jul 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well let's go. This pack I KNOW will be a compliment to any garden. The female was a beast, and was a bleeder. I really only have 17 seeds of this cross. Gonna give away 10. US only, Alaska and Hawaii is always included. If you have won recently......please give other folks a chance.
> 
> Yeah.....Bodhi's Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. These are feminized seeds. The winner will get them shipped for free with a tracking number. Good luck.
> View attachment 4629418


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 19, 2020)

Congrats my friend great job!!!!


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 19, 2020)

Totally made my day! Talk about some good vibes!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2020)

@Rivendell is the winner. I love doin this stuff. Please send me a pm and I will get ya squared away.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 19, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 19, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Totally made my day! Talk about some good vibes!


Congrats! Sounds like a killer combo of strains!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 19, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Totally made my day! Talk about some good vibes!


Good stuff for sure. The thing is, I can NEVER make that exact cross again. I lost the mom in the tree incident. You won a truly special pack of seeds in my opinion. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 19, 2020)

Congratulations. Please show when you grow. Would love to see a Chocolate bleeder, is that where Hershey syrup comes from? Lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 19, 2020)

Picked these up the other dayI've got a bunch of useful stuff getting ready to harvest the cct is really exceptional I've got a really nice sunny diesel too ill try to get some pics they're growing under old school ballasts and the lighting under the camera is crazy


----------



## shzbt (Jul 19, 2020)

I got a freebie with my JBC order labelled only as Fire Alien Kush x Black Lime Special Reserve. Is this a Useful freebie ?

Multiple strains/breeders on the go, 32 days from the flip. Useful strains are the most vigorous in the tent.

Blackened Oranges has a very distinct orange peel aroma:


Sunny Diesel is biggest in the tent, smells like ginger with a hint of lemon-lime:


FAK x BLSR, very limey:


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 20, 2020)

It’s always a good morning when mailbox is jam packed with seeds, jbc three freebies , glc 24 so yeah a great morning.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> It’s always a good morning when mailbox is jam packed with seeds, jbc three freebies , glc 24 so yeah a great morning.View attachment 4629924


Rocking the big breakfast! Cheers


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 20, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well let's go. This pack I KNOW will be a compliment to any garden. The female was a beast, and was a bleeder. I really only have 17 seeds of this cross. Gonna give away 10. US only, Alaska and Hawaii is always included. If you have won recently......please give other folks a chance.
> 
> Yeah.....Bodhi's Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. These are feminized seeds. The winner will get them shipped for free with a tracking number. Good luck.
> View attachment 4629418


Congratulations @Rivendell! My jaw hit the floor when I saw what I missed last night. I'm glad these went to someone more likely to run these right away (hopefully) rather than adding them to an already long seed backlog.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 20, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Congratulations @Rivendell! My jaw hit the floor when I saw what I missed last night. I'm glad these went to someone more likely to run these right away (hopefully) rather than adding them to an already long seed backlog.


Just set up a new 4 x 4 space and a new 480w qb set up arrived today. The stars aligned and my choice of what was going to be first up was made for me thanks to Useful's generosity!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow, that Bag of Skunks and Oranges hits hard and heavy. Went to the new dispensary around the corner and thought I had fucked up my tolerance again. Animal Cookies sauce and Afgoo herb (60/eighth normally lmao) hasn't been doing much, just makes me feel anxious. Just pinched a couple lower popcorn nugs that have only been hanging 5 days. Super frosty and stanky. Amazingly delicious orange dank vapor. Not sure the last time I struggled to type were... This is some proper medicine. Warm, good vibes that most herb is missing these days. Wicked mindfuzzies. Thanks again Useful! This is certainly going to make some waves in my friend circle.


----------



## 5life (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, I just joined rollitup. I need some help. I got a box of chocolates from useful seeds through jbc seeds. Attempting to sprout one chem D x chocolate diesel and one blueberries n chocolate. I did the wet paper towel method. The chem d sprouted in les than 36 hours and is planted and already above the surface of the dirt. The blueberries hasnt done anything and it's been five days. I started another one yesterday morning and no sign of anything in about 32 hours. Any suggestions? Am I being too impatient?


----------



## Chip Green (Jul 20, 2020)

So, at loooong last, enough area will be opening up, to allow for this endeavor to begin. If I'm not mistaken, it was the second ever Useful thread seedpack giveaway that landed me these beauties. I vowed, that day, to honor the label with a preservation run.
Fuckin' full moon at dusk.
They're going in. Right meow.
9 beans. I dipped into the pack twice so far, and they got pushed out, yanked, before they even had a chance to shine, and that's flippin' bullsnot. So the remaining nine (nine times) will run. Never did a seed run like this, it's high time.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 20, 2020)

5life said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined rollitup. I need some help. I got a box of chocolates from useful seeds through jbc seeds. Attempting to sprout one chem D x chocolate diesel and one blueberries n chocolate. I did the wet paper towel method. The chem d sprouted in les than 36 hours and is planted and already above the surface of the dirt. The blueberries hasnt done anything and it's been five days. I started another one yesterday morning and no sign of anything in about 32 hours. Any suggestions? Am I being too impatient?


Manually crack it slightly with your teeth or fingers


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 20, 2020)

Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Chip Green (Jul 20, 2020)

So to be completely frank(not the name) I have extremely limited experience making seeds. I did it exactly one time, with pollen from a plant I grew, from a gifted seed, that dropped some nuts due to neglect. Haven't tried again since.
What's the way forward here for preservation purposes, with these Stardawgs? I now have 9 cubes, with wet Stardawg F3 beans(from Useful), there's no turning back!
Space, not really an issue. Open pollenation with whatever comes from the nine, in say 5 gallon pots??? Hundreds of F4s from that eh?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 20, 2020)

5life said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined rollitup. I need some help. I got a box of chocolates from useful seeds through jbc seeds. Attempting to sprout one chem D x chocolate diesel and one blueberries n chocolate. I did the wet paper towel method. The chem d sprouted in les than 36 hours and is planted and already above the surface of the dirt. The blueberries hasnt done anything and it's been five days. I started another one yesterday morning and no sign of anything in about 32 hours. Any suggestions? Am I being too impatient?


Gently, I mean very gently so you don't break the seed. Scratch the seeds with sandpaper and put back in wet paper towel zip lock. I just had to do this with a giant seed after a few days in paper towel. I put the closed zip lock on top of my internet router as it gives off heat. I don't have any problem getting tails. Getting them above ground is another story. I've def over watered a few seedlings so they never came up. I'm near perfect getting tails unless the seed is just dead.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 21, 2020)

5life said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined rollitup. I need some help. I got a box of chocolates from useful seeds through jbc seeds. Attempting to sprout one chem D x chocolate diesel and one blueberries n chocolate. I did the wet paper towel method. The chem d sprouted in les than 36 hours and is planted and already above the surface of the dirt. The blueberries hasnt done anything and it's been five days. I started another one yesterday morning and no sign of anything in about 32 hours. Any suggestions? Am I being too impatient?


I had the same issue but im kind of a newb wish I could help. Hopefully someone with some knowledge will get back at ya


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 21, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> I had the same issue but im kind of a newb wish I could help. Hopefully someone with some knowledge will get back at ya





bongrip101 said:


> Manually crack it slightly with your teeth or fingers


I’ll second this. Ol sunflower seed days come in handy.


----------



## 5life (Jul 21, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> I’ll second this. Ol sunflower seed days come in handy.


Just tried it because it still hadnt popped when I woke up. Couldnt crack it my fingers without worrying i was going to crush thewhomle thing. Tried to gently crack it with my teeth and bit off a quarter of it. Two down, one more seed left to try


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 21, 2020)

Gimme a sec and ill post some pics on how to do it; I just need some caffeine...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 21, 2020)

5life said:


> Just tried it because it still hadnt popped when I woke up. Couldnt crack it my fingers without worrying i was going to crush thewhomle thing. Tried to gently crack it with my teeth and bit off a quarter of it. Two down, one more seed left to try


I have the grandchildren here with me, they are nosey....lol. Basically the seeds should get moist and sprout, some have tougher shells than others. BUT, you could have gotten a couple of duds. I do germ test everything, but if I tested all of them I wouldn't have any to share....haha.

All is not lost though, please send me a pm and I will get some replacements to you. Thank you for your support.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 21, 2020)

If I may be so bold, one of the best ways to start seeds like that to just put in the freezer the day before, it weakens the shell and causes the embryo to expand cracking the shell open (why you don’t want to store them in the freezer) and prepares them for germination. I just put them right into the medium from there but many like to watch them sprout in a wet paper towel.
Edit:FYI it’s a new moon!
Useful, what does adub look like? I recently acquired it and it seems that if it’s real it would be easy to identify as this one is unique. This has chunky elliptical stems.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 21, 2020)

5life said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined rollitup. I need some help. I got a box of chocolates from useful seeds through jbc seeds. Attempting to sprout one chem D x chocolate diesel and one blueberries n chocolate. I did the wet paper towel method. The chem d sprouted in les than 36 hours and is planted and already above the surface of the dirt. The blueberries hasnt done anything and it's been five days. I started another one yesterday morning and no sign of anything in about 32 hours. Any suggestions? Am I being too impatient?


Alrighty, so this is how I do it. So first and foremost, you have to be INCREDIBLY gentle. This is more of a feel/finesse type of technique. Frist, grab yourself a sharpie...


See that little divot on the back? That's going to be your "seed holder". Next, you want to place your seed with the ridge of the seed **UP**.

See how the part of the seed closest to you (figuratively) has a more pronounced ridge whereas the back side is more rounded? The ridge is what you want facing up when you put the seed into the divot.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 21, 2020)

Put your bean in the divot, and orientate it correctly. 


Place your fingers on the bean and **GENTLY** press down until you hear it or feel it pop. It will 9/10 give an audible pop so you know it's open. 

That is more or less how I do it and it seems to work 90% of the time on tough beans. Give it a shot, but be gentle if you fuck up this method then there is no going back. I usually use this as a last resort when the towel method has failed and I need to go to more drastic measures to ensure the beans will pop. Let us know how it turns out! 

- BD


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 21, 2020)

@BDGrows that’s very clever man!! I like that!


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 21, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> So to be completely frank(not the name) I have extremely limited experience making seeds. I did it exactly one time, with pollen from a plant I grew, from a gifted seed, that dropped some nuts due to neglect. Haven't tried again since.
> What's the way forward here for preservation purposes, with these Stardawgs? I now have 9 cubes, with wet Stardawg F3 beans(from Useful), there's no turning back!
> Space, not really an issue. Open pollenation with whatever comes from the nine, in say 5 gallon pots??? Hundreds of F4s from that eh?


For pure preservation, just put them all in one tent and let nature do its thing. For a guided preservation, you can cull any weak growing plants. Just my two cents. It’s your project so do what feels right


----------



## 5life (Jul 21, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have the grandchildren here with me, they are nosey....lol. Basically the seeds should get moist and sprout, some have tougher shells than others. BUT, you could have gotten a couple of duds. I do germ test everything, but if I tested all of them I wouldn't have any to share....haha.
> 
> All is not lost though, please send me a pm and I will get some replacements to you. Thank you for your support.


Cant figure out how to pm haha


----------



## klyphman (Jul 21, 2020)

5life said:


> Cant figure out how to pm haha


At the top of this webpage, look for the envelope icon. Click on it, click ‘start a new conversation’ and in the recipient line, start typing Useful, then type your message.

I hope this gets you closer.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jul 21, 2020)

5life said:


> Cant figure out how to pm haha


You need a certain number of posts before you can do that. Not exactly sure how many.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2020)

5life said:


> Just tried it because it still hadnt popped when I woke up. Couldnt crack it my fingers without worrying i was going to crush thewhomle thing. Tried to gently crack it with my teeth and bit off a quarter of it. Two down, one more seed left to try


Use eyebrow twizzers to crack seeds, much easier than the mouth. Hold seed in your index and thumb so the seam is vertical then slightly apply pressure on seam with twizzers till it pops.

Works like a charm.


----------



## 5life (Jul 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Use eyebrow twizzers to crack seeds, much easier than the mouth. Hold seed in your index and thumb so the seam is vertical then slightly apply pressure on seam with twizzers till it pops.
> 
> Works like a charm.


Sounds like a great idea, thanks!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 21, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> View attachment 4630476
> So, at loooong last, enough area will be opening up, to allow for this endeavor to begin. If I'm not mistaken, it was the second ever Useful thread seedpack giveaway that landed me these beauties. I vowed, that day, to honor the label with a preservation run.
> Fuckin' full moon at dusk.
> They're going in. Right meow.
> 9 beans. I dipped into the pack twice so far, and they got pushed out, yanked, before they even had a chance to shine, and that's flippin' bullsnot. So the remaining nine (nine times) will run. Never did a seed run like this, it's high time.


May the stars align for you my friend. Thats a good one, you might even want to save some pollen or clones of females for further breeding purposes. There's a reason Stardawg is used so often in other breeding, both males and females. I commend you for taking on the venture. Good luck!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

5life said:


> Cant figure out how to pm haha


You can also click a persons name and select “start a conversation”


----------



## Boosky (Jul 22, 2020)

Grape Og x Chocolate Diesel is impressing me more and more, getting better with the cure. The Cure, just like heaven. Corny, I know. Two of the five are really impressive thus far, other three are getting better day by day but all five are potent thats for sure.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sorry guys hope its ok to ask this here. I'm groo someone useful. Blueberries and oj its my third grow and on just one of the plants I can see fungus gnats whats my best route? If I need to ask somewhere else please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Boosky (Jul 22, 2020)

I use gnatrol, diatomaceous earth and last resort azamax drench couple times. Seems to do the trick. Also have used SM-90 but I think I just like the smell of it. Lol


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I use gnatrol, diatomaceous earth and last resort azamax drench couple times. Seems to do the trick. Also have used SM-90 but I think I just like the smell of it. Lol


Thank you very much. First time having this problem. I ordered sticky traps and azamax hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 22, 2020)

I love bag of oranges.. Week 4 . unlike last time. This one is starting to fade. Actually excited hope it fades almost black/purple by the time shes done. Rookie mistake. First seen it so thought it was deficient so I fed a bit heavy. And she started to burn some tips til I realized it was the strain that was just starting to do its thing! Shes back on track tho. And sry again for the blurple pics lol


----------



## woodeye (Jul 23, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Sorry guys hope its ok to ask this here. I'm groo someone useful. Blueberries and oj its my third grow and on just one of the plants I can see fungus gnats whats my best route? If I need to ask somewhere else please let me know. Thanks


I keep a jar of Mosquito Bits handy at all times. Whenever there is an outbreak of gnats, I mix some into the soil, as well as my watering jug. The active ingredient is Bti, ( Bacillus thuringiensis Israelensis). These are bacteria that attack gnat larvae. It may take a little longer than a chemical, but has been effective and is non-toxic. Available at amazon....


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 23, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Sorry guys hope its ok to ask this here. I'm groo someone useful. Blueberries and oj its my third grow and on just one of the plants I can see fungus gnats whats my best route? If I need to ask somewhere else please let me know. Thanks


Try watering from the bottom only if you can. If the top layer of soil isn’t moist, they can’t successfully reproduce


----------



## Boosky (Jul 23, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Try watering from the bottom only if you can. If the top layer of soil isn’t moist, they can’t successfully reproduce


Yes, I would say most important of all is to let them dry out.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 23, 2020)

Picture again of chocolate skunk , stacking and packing and still reaching for light only about 3 week of flower . another 1 of those great useful genetics


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2020)

BT products vary, but is the best to eradicate an infestation.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Jul 24, 2020)

Orange cookies x Chocolate D. One week after chop, almost done curing maybe another week.


----------



## RootFarmer (Jul 24, 2020)

that's some prime @Useful Seeds bud porn - can't wait to get my Blueberry’s n Chocolate run going...saving up for BOO next !!!


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Im down to try new stuff.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 24, 2020)

When is the restock for those banana n oranges, banana OG, black lime special reserve, blueberries n oranges, and lucky lime? Those sound fire. I've only seen them at JBC but I know LL is at GLG right now. Kinda wanted to get them all in one spot tho


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 24, 2020)

Received the pack of Dragons Blood HP x Chocolate Diesel from Sundays give away today along with a nice bonus surprise of a pack of Lucky Lime! Just when you think Useful has hit the limit of generosity, he goes ahead and one ups himself! I plan to wet a few with in the next week or so and can't wait to see whats hiding inside. Thanks again Useful!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 24, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> When is the restock for those banana n oranges, banana OG, black lime special reserve, blueberries n oranges, and lucky lime? Those sound fire. I've only seen them at JBC but I know LL is at GLG right now. Kinda wanted to get them all in one spot tho


Everything you mentioned is gonna take some time, but i'm working on them. Lucky Lime is also available at DCSE by the way.

I will also take this time to mention that I do plan on doing the Orange Grove crosses, also, the A-Dub was a stout plant.........I lost it but have plenty of reversed pollen. OH yeah..........Kosher Tangie fems WILL happen.........I didn't forget..........lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 24, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Received the pack of Dragons Blood HP x Chocolate Diesel from Sundays give away today along with a nice bonus surprise of a pack of Lucky Lime! Just when you think Useful has hit the limit of generosity, he goes ahead and one ups himself! I plan to wet a few with in the next week or so and can't wait to see whats hiding inside. Thanks again Useful!


Glad ya got em safe and sound, and your kind words are heartwarming.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 24, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Everything you mentioned is gonna take some time, but i'm working on them. Lucky Lime is also available at DCSE by the way.
> 
> I will also take this time to mention that I do plan on doing the Orange Grove crosses, also, the A-Dub was a stout plant.........I lost it but have plenty of reversed pollen. OH yeah..........Kosher Tangie fems WILL happen.........I didn't forget..........lol


Damn I just made an order to them for Briscos and I must have missed the LL. I'll be watching out for the new and old like a hawk lol. I've got 9 plants in the veg tent now and once they're ready to be moved to flower tent, I'm gonna pop the Useful I just ordered. That BOO is calling for me


----------



## RootFarmer (Jul 24, 2020)

I would like a combo pack of seeds with several strains of Chocolate Diesel crosses ; I'd be down for that for sure.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 24, 2020)

RootFarmer said:


> I would like a combo pack of seeds with several strains of Chocolate Diesel crosses ; I'd be down for that for sure.







__





Useful – Box of Chocolates #2 [FEM] | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com









__





Useful – Box of Chocolates #3 [FEM] | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com









__





Useful – Box of Chocolates #4 [FEM] | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jul 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like a sexy young blonde with deep pockets, I'd be down for that for sure. Whatcha got for me Zipz?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

So who has the useful seeds in here?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 25, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> I would like a sexy young blonde with deep pockets, I'd be down for that for sure. Whatcha got for me Zipz?


Sorry,Id get banned for posting those type of links lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 25, 2020)

This feminized package will contain

3- Goji Razz (Bodhi's personal cut) x Chocolate Diesel
3- HAOG x Chocolate Diesel
3- Chocolate Skunk
3- ECSD x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4635159


Ohh nice!


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 25, 2020)

Choco skunk sounds wierd and interesting... actually they all do. I grew Goji razz and the terps were dead in so that’s gonna be a fun one.


----------



## RootFarmer (Jul 25, 2020)

@Useful Seeds - when's the drop ?


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4635159
> This feminized package will contain
> 
> 3- Goji Razz (Bodhi's personal cut) x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


This one looks legit! The Chocolate Skunk is definitely an interesting one, same with the HAOG, and especially the Goji Razz.


----------



## Brando1529 (Jul 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4635159
> This feminized package will contain
> 
> 3- Goji Razz (Bodhi's personal cut) x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Those goji razz and haog crosses are going to be all time


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4635159
> This feminized package will contain
> 
> 3- Goji Razz (Bodhi's personal cut) x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Well I don't have to decide on what to get next. I'll take two.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2020)

@Useful Seeds hope you got more Chocolate Diesel s1 coming? Damn they went fast. I will not sleep on them next time.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said. I can't believe they still have some.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Choco skunk sounds wierd and interesting... actually they all do. I grew Goji razz and the terps were dead in so that’s gonna be a fun one.


You have Bodhi's personal cut of Goji Razz.......awesome!! 



RootFarmer said:


> @Useful Seeds - when's the drop ?


Within the next couple of weeks. They will be dropped at GLG because he didn't get any of the previous Box of Chocolates.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You have Bodhi's personal cut of Goji Razz.......awesome!!
> 
> 
> Within the next couple of weeks. They will be dropped at GLG because he didn't get any of the previous Box of Chocolates.


Sweet, I will pickup Lucky Lime and Mint Chocolate Trip at the same time to save on shipping. Been eyeballing those for too long, better get before I regret it. If they get Chocolate Diesel s1 in that drop I will get those also.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You have Bodhi's personal cut of Goji Razz.......awesome!!
> 
> 
> Within the next couple of weeks. They will be dropped at GLG because he didn't get any of the previous Box of Chocolates.


You know what...i lied i grew Black raspberry (goji razz x wookiee) i just keep calling it goji razz...my bad


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> @Useful Seeds hope you got more Chocolate Diesel s1 coming? Damn they went fast. I will not sleep on them next time.


I have a big Chocolate Diesel lady in flower, reversed pollen in the freezer ready to roll.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> You know what...i lied i grew Black raspberry (goji razz x wookiee) i just keep calling it goji razz...my bad


Hahaha!!! All good my friend, funny thing is I have a stellar cut of Bodhi's Black Raspberry..............i'm coming up with a plan for her fer sure.


----------



## Foulal (Jul 26, 2020)

Transplanted the big gelato 45 x chocolate diesel Today. She’s already over 6 foot, going to be huge


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Transplanted the big gelato 45 x chocolate diesel Today. She’s already over 6 foot, going to be huge View attachment 4635953


NICE!!! Can't wait to to see how this plays out. Pot size???


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Transplanted the big gelato 45 x chocolate diesel Today. She’s already over 6 foot, going to be huge View attachment 4635953


Any topping? Looking healthy.


----------



## Foulal (Jul 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> NICE!!! Can't wait to to see how this plays out. Pot size???


I’m not sure how many gallons, it took three full wheel barrel loads to fill it


----------



## Foulal (Jul 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Any topping? Looking healthy.


It was topped once


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 27, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Transplanted the big gelato 45 x chocolate diesel Today. She’s already over 6 foot, going to be huge View attachment 4635953


Awesome! Glad I scored some of those. I can't see flowers in the pic, but has she started to stretch yet? If not you're gonna need a bigger yard. LOL.


----------



## Foulal (Jul 27, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Awesome! Glad I scored some of those. I can't see flowers in the pic, but has she started to stretch yet? If not you're gonna need a bigger yard. LOL.


It hasn’t started to flower yet, it’s going to get out of hand lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 27, 2020)

I soaked eight seeds then put in soil the next day, the blackened oranges broke soil the very next day. The rest the second day but one chematyme and one boo well they look like this ... should I soak another chem-peel (had to shorten up the name lol) cause I already started another boo.


----------



## RootFarmer (Jul 27, 2020)

wow - amazing that something can grow in hardpan moon rocks..


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 27, 2020)

RootFarmer said:


> wow - amazing that something can grow in hardpan moon rocks..


Okay... next


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 27, 2020)

My 1st try at growing since 1975.
Black lime special reserve.

I topped once & defoliated twice mostly on the bottom.
Its a New England outdoor grow in a 5 gallon smart pot.

Did I wait to long to put a tomato cage around it. ?

What should I do?
Cheers


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 27, 2020)

That looks great. You can still put a cage or netting around it if you want. Better sooner than later at this point.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pound you some T post and fence on three sides cut you some clones off those lowers and hold on she looks big.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 27, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> My 1st try at growing since 1975.
> Black lime special reserve.
> 
> I topped once & defoliated twice mostly on the bottom.
> ...


Beast! You should get a 15-20gal fabric pot to put this plant in, almost like transplanting but don’t remove the 5gal. The roots will grow through into the 15gal. Give her root space for flower and she’s going to blow up


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 28, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Beast! You should get a 15-20gal fabric pot to put this plant in, almost like transplanting but don’t remove the 5gal. The roots will grow through into the 15gal. Give her root space for flower and she’s going to blow up


Thats good advice. i dropped a 3 and 5 gal into larger fabric pots at start of flowering recently. After i dropped them in i slit the sides w a razor, then loosely filled in the gap about 1/2 way up. I folded the fabric so that it was close to the substrate. Adding room to stretch can definitely be a good idea. Ended up with 2 huge healthy plants. One of em was this Useful creation.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Who’s that girl?
Chem cookie trip, that’s who! Veg pics are boring but she’s kinda hot!


----------



## Greencod40 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi all! Have a black jack x chocolate diesel in flower right now. About 4 1/2 weeks from the flip to 12/12 light cycle. She is in a 2 gal fabric pot in amended FFOF soil. Faint burnt rubber smell on the flower rub. Has some fungus gnat damage, used mosquito bits to get rid of them.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 31, 2020)

Two Sunny Diesel, started the smaller one late after I had a regular seed plant show that it was male.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 31, 2020)

One of my Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookie F2 this season. I made these beans last year. Consistently one of the most aggressive growers in my stable. Just jumps out the gym. I am going to f3 for sure on these. But no good dudes showing yet. Hoping to keep the grapefruit chem thing going. Thanks Useful!


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jul 31, 2020)

Can anyone in here give me an idea of how long Useful seeds Chocolate Diesel F3 and Orange Cookies X Cholate diesel might take to finish indoors @12/12 ?? DC Seed Exchange is where I bought these Usefull seeds and there is no indication of time to finish in their descriptions.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 31, 2020)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> Can anyone in here give me an idea of how long Useful seeds Chocolate Diesel F3 and Orange Cookies X Cholate diesel might take to finish indoors @12/12 ?? DC Seed Exchange is where I bought these Usefull seeds and there is no indication of time to finish in their descriptions.


 Most of these hybrids I would say 9-10 weeks.. but it depends on your taste


----------



## RootFarmer (Jul 31, 2020)

this is a whole area of choice by the grower - you need to see the Trics to know what stage of growth\finish you have - pull too early and you miss the most potent THC; pull too late and the THC degrades.. 

any numbers that a breeder states is an average based on a lot of inputs - get a eye loupe and check the Trics on each plant - the top cola will always be ahead of the rest of the plant, so I check the lower level buds as well - best part of growing is that you are in control !


----------



## Boosky (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Two Sunny Diesel, started the smaller one late after I had a regular seed plant show that it was male. View attachment 4640271
> View attachment 4640274


Looking good, ive got an indoor Sunny Diesel on day about day 50 right now and it is smelling very nice, more Sunshine Daydream maybe? Not much Chocolate in there but way to early to tell what final product will be. I will try to get a pic up tonight, no promises, ive already been dippin into the jars. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Jul 31, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Most of these hybrids I would say 9-10 weeks.. but it depends on your taste


What he said. I find to give an extra 3-5 days leeway past ten weeks just in case. I normally don't pull anything earlier than 9 weeks.


----------



## RootFarmer (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Boosky (Jul 31, 2020)

Greencod40 said:


> Hi all! Have a black jack x chocolate diesel in flower right now. About 4 1/2 weeks from the flip to 12/12 light cycle. She is in a 2 gal fabric pot in amended FFOF soil. Faint burnt rubber smell on the flower rub. Has some fungus gnat damage, used mosquito bits to get rid of them.


I also have Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel in flower at day 36. Will take a pic when i take one of the Sunny Diesel, they sit side by side.


----------



## Jmass420 (Aug 1, 2020)

*sunny diesel tastes hashy and fruity *


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone, but I wasn't looking for an education on when a plant is finished, just wanted to see if anyone in here had grown these strains and could give a rough idea of finish times.....It helps when planning what I will grow and when.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Aug 1, 2020)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> Can anyone in here give me an idea of how long Useful seeds Chocolate Diesel F3 and Orange Cookies X Cholate diesel might take to finish indoors @12/12 ?? DC Seed Exchange is where I bought these Usefull seeds and there is no indication of time to finish in their descriptions.


CD S1's for me have gone between 70-75 days, do not have the F3's. OCxCD finished a few days earlier.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Aug 1, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> CD S1's for me have gone between 70-75 days, do not have the F3's. OCxCD finished a few days earlier.


Thanks


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Aug 1, 2020)

I've only grown out 1 OCxCD so far. I cut mine at 77 days. Now that its dry enough to sample, I feel that it could have gone another week. That's 1 out of 10 tho


----------



## Boosky (Aug 1, 2020)

So here goes. My skinny Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and Sunny Diesel. Blackjack at 36 days and Sunny at day 50.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Try not to get offended please, folks were offering help with good intent. That question is subjective so you got subjective answers. I promise that you can keep your elbows down in this thread.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 2, 2020)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> Thanks everyone, but I wasn't looking for an education on when a plant is finished, just wanted to see if anyone in here had grown these strains and could give a rough idea of finish times.....It helps when planning what I will grow and when.


Chocolate Diesel listed at 70 days. Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel is listed 63-70 days. Between GLG, JBC and DCSE I can usually find the answer I need. That and the search button on here.


----------



## Foulal (Aug 2, 2020)

G45 x chocolate diesel at 5 weeks


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 3, 2020)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel Day 70 something


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 4, 2020)

BOO 24 days from flip. The orange is strong with this one... straight up zest!


----------



## weederp (Aug 4, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> I've only grown out 1 OCxCD so far. I cut mine at 77 days. Now that its dry enough to sample, I feel that it could have gone another week. That's 1 out of 10 tho


ignorant question, but 77 days after flipping to flower right? i'm growing OC x CD and Blackened Oranges at 30 days after flipping to flower - so close yet so far! can't wait!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Aug 5, 2020)

weederp said:


> ignorant question, but 77 days after flipping to flower right? i'm growing OC x CD and Blackened Oranges at 30 days after flipping to flower - so close yet so far! can't wait!


Correct


----------



## 18six50 (Aug 7, 2020)

Ordered some Boo from DC Seeds today. Yeehaa.


----------



## Chip Green (Aug 7, 2020)

A piece of the Lucky Lime digging in, out in the cage. Had to give her a spot for the outdoor batch, just in case she goes bezerk.
Ain't dat bad doh, for duh F'n U.P. , Eh?


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 7, 2020)

Whats up Useful Fam, hope everyone is well.


----------



## Jayburner (Aug 8, 2020)

Here are a couple pics of Goji OG X CD and Bag of Skunks N Oranges both at 79 and really need another week just getting cloudy now


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 8, 2020)

Jayburner said:


> Here are a coView attachment 4647701View attachment 4647702uple pics of Goji OG X CD and Bag of Skunks N Oranges both at 79 and really need another week just getting cloudy now


Just curious... Are you using the psychrometric chart for your grow room?


----------



## Jayburner (Aug 8, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Just curious... Are you using the psychrometric chart for your grow room?


No, I am in the HVAC industry though, so that helps with maintaining proper conditions


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Aug 8, 2020)

Biggest single plant yield to date - OCxCD - 193g of smoke sack buds. Have quite a bit of larf that I haven't dealt with yet, and lost a couple tops to rot so theres that weight also. Flavor is still developing and I'm not really good with that type of thing anyway, but to me it's got a very sharp citrus taste on the front and very back of my tongue. Not like a citrus fruit I've had before tho. Just sharp and tangy, almost like the taste/sensation of metal. Very pleased and very high.


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Aug 8, 2020)

@Gentlemencorpse How did yours turn out?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 8, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> @Gentlemencorpse How did yours turn out?


Still going... another week I think 

She was joined by my Blackened Oranges today though...


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 9, 2020)

Blueberries and oranges on the right


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Xmas in august!


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Xmas in august!
> View attachment 4649080


Is that the Xmas bud freebies from useful? I figured they would be more indica. sorry if I missed it earlier. Looking good


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Is that the Xmas bud freebies from useful? I figured they would be more indica. sorry if I missed it earlier. Looking good


It’s a whopping 3 feet tall after a summer of growth! I would say that’s pretty indica in nature. If by indica you mean broad leaf, I would say the primary fans are average width, the single flower blades are somewhat slender. The strain is considered not that attractive bag appeal, mostly due to the shagginess.
They are a Pakistani landrace if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s a whopping 3 feet tall after a summer of growth! I would say that’s pretty indica in nature. If by indica you mean broad leaf, I would say the primary fans are average width, the single flower blades are somewhat slender. The strain is considered not that attractive bag appeal, mostly due to the shagginess.
> They are a Pakistani landrace if I’m not mistaken.


Yea, I meant broad leaf. Thanks for the additional info. I have some of these in the vault. I grew up on lots of pine herb. Everyone said it was always NL, but who knows.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Yea, I meant broad leaf. Thanks for the additional info. I have some of these in the vault. I grew up on lots of pine herb. Everyone said it was always NL, but who knows.


You’re welcome! 
What exactly is NL though?!
I remember there being a lot more “piney“ strains back in the day compared to now. most of which was never named I just remember those flavors being more prominent.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 10, 2020)

I grew up with the pine bud as well. Three different distinct genetics, from different people, but all very piney.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Aug 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s a whopping 3 feet tall after a summer of growth! I would say that’s pretty indica in nature. If by indica you mean broad leaf, I would say the primary fans are average width, the single flower blades are somewhat slender. The strain is considered not that attractive bag appeal, mostly due to the shagginess.
> They are a Pakistani landrace if I’m not mistaken.


Mine stayed really short , I tried moving light way up for stretch but still short Bush


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You’re welcome!
> What exactly is NL though?!
> I remember there being a lot more “piney“ strains back in the day compared to now. most of which was never named I just remember those flavors being more prominent.


I'm confused on your Northern Lights comment. I'm def not sober. Do you mean what are the genetics of Northern Light or are you implying NL was renamed? This was 94-95 and a few people I knew def we growing "piney" NL, but I also think people renamed stuff. I had a bunch of no name dank, schwag, mids and the typical named stuff. ghani, NL, skunk (smelled like a skunk), widow, blueberry (was from oregon), bubblegum (from KY I think). My plan is to cross the xmas bud and nl5 stuff I have. I have some MI bagseeds that are the old pine bud I remember. I don't see the piney stuff much anymore


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 11, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm confused on your Northern Lights comment. I'm def not sober. Do you mean what are the genetics of Northern Light or are you implying NL was renamed? This was 94-95 and a few people I knew def we growing "piney" NL, but I also think people renamed stuff. I had a bunch of no name dank, schwag, mids and the typical named stuff. ghani, NL, skunk (smelled like a skunk), widow, blueberry (was from oregon), bubblegum (from KY I think). My plan is to cross the xmas bud and nl5 stuff I have. I have some MI bagseeds that are the old pine bud I remember. I don't see the piney stuff much anymore


I just mean that there’s no such thing as a Landrace named northern lights. It’s composed of something and Afghan-Pakistani is as good an assumption as any. It’s all really mental masturbation but it’s reasonable to see.


----------



## everybuds.favorite.bud13 (Aug 11, 2020)

Not a landrace, more of an heirloom strain.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 11, 2020)

I forgot to mention that I vegged the Xmas up there for about six months before I put it out


----------



## MIRedBuds (Aug 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Skunk....1992 Skunk x Chocolate Diesel fems.
> View attachment 4350092 View attachment 4350092 @HydroRed , there is a pack set aside for ya.



My Chocolate skunk 8/11/2020


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Aug 11, 2020)

Off topic completely but I didn’t know where to put it. Menards hardware store website has 3m project safety kits that include a 3m n95 mask for 7 bucks


----------



## Boosky (Aug 11, 2020)

@Useful Seeds When's the next drop at JBC and GLG? I got money burning a hole in my pocket. Lol.


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Aug 12, 2020)

Count your beans when they arrive lads. Popped my Banana OG pack from last year and there were only 8/10 in there. Still a pretty riotous deal for 60 bux.

Ran a full pack of Chem D x CD last round. 2 - 2.5x stretch and ran 11-12 weeks. Handled topping like a champ with solid structure and no support needed, seems to be a trend with those CD crosses. Three of them threw some late nanners, could be the chem or could be me because my indoor summertime conditions are sub-optimal. Popem if ya gotem, they are dank, rank and heavy yielding. Big ol thick dense colas with a heavy stone that cuts my iq in half.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 12, 2020)

Been puffing on the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel and it is potent and tasty. Getting better each day of cure.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2020)

Planted 5 JBC contest beans (Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze) and have 2 big growing girls an 2 boys on the back deck beginning to open, inconveniences right now as I have 2 Peak Northern Berry boys right there also. The girls need LST tuning 3very day, thinking of doing some F2s. What might a good cross be for these freebies?


----------



## Boosky (Aug 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Planted 5 JBC contest beans (Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze) and have 2 big growing girls an 2 boys on the back deck beginning to open, inconveniences right now as I have 2 Peak Northern Berry boys right there also. The girls need LST tuning 3very day, thinking of doing some F2s. What might a good cross be for these freebies?


Whatcha got to choose from?


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 15, 2020)

Two Sunny Diesel, didn't do the one on the right justice but it is stacking buds nicely. Smells slightly sweet with an underlying funk. My wife said it smells like "poop" so I guess that's pretty good.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Aug 16, 2020)

So I chopped down usefuls chocolate skunk , it turned out great like all his other beans


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 16, 2020)

@IrkinBollikans took mine down a few days ago, day 80 I think? Just finished drying and went into jars last night .... not bad for such a short veg. I tested a nug last night and my flavor profile is very similar to yours .... vague but pungent citrus blast with a metallic/gas finish that gets me at the back of my tongue. Really nice smoke and looking forward to seeing how it does with a bit more cure time.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

What is Useful's most Skunky?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Aug 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> What is Useful's most Skunky?


Skunkiest I've grown of his is the Chocolate Skunk, and I'm still a week or so from chop. its skunky compared to anything else of his I've grown and the smell is really coming on right now. I hope it gets stinkier with the cure etc I've grown OCxCD, Blueberries n Oranges, Double Dipped Strawberies, Blue DreamxCD, 91Chem Skva, Jungle spice, Black Jack x CD, and BOO and loved them all. I'm interested in the Grape OG or the Skywaker OG and I can't decide which to get. All of his plants have been super hearty, vigorous, and just great plants that produce big buds of top shelf smoke. Not just economical but awesome crosses of great strains, I think. I've never had a dud from his seeds. I'll report back after Chocolate Skunk been jarred up a while. Have a good one!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

2 JBC contest Black Domina x Hashplant Haze Freebies 22 days, vigorous and budding bigger than average. Also moved 2 boys to the back deck! One is popping already and the other almost, 2 1/2 feet tall and growing. All are similar amongst other themselves. Catching pollen now for a few days. F2s will happen, and a few crosses.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 16, 2020)

Little Chem D x Banana OG update, she'll be flowering soon, just waiting for the Chem D x Choc Diesel to finish up to make room


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm a dufus...I said I grew jungle spice, but I meant useful's jungle chocolate. I'm kind of surprised I haven't read much about jungle chocolate. I didn't top my one I've grown and it was huge. Great big main bud and fat buds all through her. The definition of an easy grow with zero issues. The unique flavor has been mentioned here which got me interested in the first place. 
if anybody has grown Grape OG or Skywaker OG and cares to give an opinion or some insight that'd be great. I will do a search for sure but I thought I'd made up my mind to get the Skywalker but now I'm wondering about the Grape. Pics of her look gorgeous.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Aug 17, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Skunkiest I've grown of his is the Chocolate Skunk, and I'm still a week or so from chop. its skunky compared to anything else of his I've grown and the smell is really coming on right now. I hope it gets stinkier with the cure etc I've grown OCxCD, Blueberries n Oranges, Double Dipped Strawberies, Blue DreamxCD, 91Chem Skva, Jungle spice, Black Jack x CD, and BOO and loved them all. I'm interested in the Grape OG or the Skywaker OG and I can't decide which to get. All of his plants have been super hearty, vigorous, and just great plants that produce big buds of top shelf smoke. Not just economical but awesome crosses of great strains, I think. I've never had a dud from his seeds. I'll report back after Chocolate Skunk been jarred up a while. Have a good one!


Wife came down stairs and said wonder what's going on your stinking up the whole house , chopping down the chocolate skunk


----------



## SteakBags (Aug 17, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Skunkiest I've grown of his is the Chocolate Skunk, and I'm still a week or so from chop. its skunky compared to anything else of his I've grown and the smell is really coming on right now. I hope it gets stinkier with the cure etc I've grown OCxCD, Blueberries n Oranges, Double Dipped Strawberies, Blue DreamxCD, 91Chem Skva, Jungle spice, Black Jack x CD, and BOO and loved them all. I'm interested in the Grape OG or the Skywaker OG and I can't decide which to get. All of his plants have been super hearty, vigorous, and just great plants that produce big buds of top shelf smoke. Not just economical but awesome crosses of great strains, I think. I've never had a dud from his seeds. I'll report back after Chocolate Skunk been jarred up a while. Have a good one!


what’s your drying/curing process?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi ,@SteakBags I try to do the usual hang dry then jar, but I always try to slow down my dry by adding the paper bag drying step after the hang dry and before I jar them up. I know some people absolutely hate even the idea of buds touching a brown sack but it really does work for me. Then I jar it with hygrometers in each jar. 62% for as long as I can wait before I can't wait anymore. Good Hygrometers take the guesswork out of the cure.
I guess I should've said at its stinky now and I hope it gets even more skunky after the cure.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 19, 2020)

@Veeplants 
In regards to this post yes these plants are full blown intersex


----------



## Veeplants (Aug 19, 2020)

Joedank said:


> @Veeplants View attachment 4659079
> In regards to this post yes these plants are full blown intersex


Not ovules? Was researching and that was the main reason i redacted my post for now. Same plant. Two different tops that it is noticeable in.

Looked under a 30x and its pretty clear. Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Aug 20, 2020)

Blue dream x choc d I have been light depping (day 58


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 20, 2020)

Veeplants said:


> Not ovules? Was researching and that was the main reason i redacted my post for now. Same plant. Two different tops that it is noticeable in.
> 
> Looked under a 30x and its pretty clear. Thanks for confirmation.


That looks like large ovules to me. I would take a pair of tweezers and pull one, then dissect it. Someone else had the same thing happen with a Blueberries n Chocolate, wasn't a herm. I have a pic somewhere.


----------



## Veeplants (Aug 20, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> That looks like large ovules to me. I would take a pair of tweezers and pull one, then dissect it. Someone else had the same thing happen with a Blueberries n Chocolate, wasn't a herm. I have a pic somewhere.


I pulled a few last night definitely was small seed sacs  not large ovules. My environment has not changed in the slightest. Not sure what caused it. Almost as if it happened overnight.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Whatcha got to choose from?


Currently:
F2s 
Peak Northern Berry pollen

Up and coming:
Black Gold F2s from Greenpoint Black Gold 
Peak Northern Skunk 
Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA)
Wolfpack maybe


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 20, 2020)

Boosky said:


> @Useful Seeds When's the next drop at JBC and GLG? I got money burning a hole in my pocket. Lol.


I'm not sure yet. But I do have some stuff in the oven


----------



## BigJonster (Aug 20, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm not sure yet. But I do have some stuff in the oven


Silently waiting in the shadows


----------



## entourageffect (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello all - my growing has been limited to bagseed and Bodhi, so I wanted to branch out and find some other cultivators/breeders. After having read through all 500+ pages of this thread, I have to commend Useful Seeds on their altruism, compassion and positive energy. It is clear they value the well-being of our community and I am grateful to have found you all. Much love.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

Just dusted Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze with her brothers' pollen. Both ladies are getting deep green and training well.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Currently:
> F2s
> Peak Northern Berry pollen
> 
> ...


Northern Berry or Northern Skunk get my vote. They all would probably be fire though.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just dusted Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze with her brothers' pollen. Both ladies are getting deep green and training well.


This one looks awesome. Either one of those parents are special so the children should be as well.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> This one looks awesome. Either one of those parents are special so the children should be as well.


Also, not too complex in ancestry which I like for making babies.

The other one will take some Northern Berry pollen soon


----------



## Joedank (Aug 22, 2020)

Veeplants said:


> I pulled a few last night definitely was small seed sacs  not large ovules. My environment has not changed in the slightest. Not sure what caused it. Almost as if it happened overnight.


Did you cut it open like he asked? This one looks like the same “large ovules “ it has white hairs coming out... definitely interested in what those are it’s neat looking. This is a super zoomed in shot of the large ovule in question if they all have hairs coming out your good to go


----------



## Veeplants (Aug 22, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Did you cut it open like he asked? This one looks like the same “large ovules “ it has white hairs coming out... definitely interested in what those are it’s neat looking. View attachment 4661341This is a super zoomed in shot of the large ovule in question if they all have hairs coming out your good to go


Yes, upon dissecting them there was nothing inside, i did not see any hairs that were appearing to protrude out of the “ovules” ive only been growing for about 8 months or so, so this is something im definitely unfamiliar with and never had happen with any of my other strains. Been researching as much as possible with not much information available on it.


----------



## 5life (Aug 22, 2020)

Good looks Useful! Had two of three not pop and they sent me six more! My first time ordering seeds and I think I'll be sticking with them. Useful Seeds indeed! P.s. my chocolate diesel s1 and chem d x chocolate diesel are coming along nicely!


----------



## Veeplants (Aug 22, 2020)

5life said:


> View attachment 4661819Good looks Useful! Had two of three not pop and they sent me six more! My first time ordering seeds and I think I'll be sticking with them. Useful Seeds indeed! P.s. my chocolate diesel s1 and chem d x chocolate diesel are coming along nicely!


Now thats good customer service


----------



## Stryker427 (Aug 24, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4631054
> Put your bean in the divot, and orientate it correctly.
> 
> View attachment 4631055
> ...


Awesome tip I freaking love this.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 25, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Skunkiest I've grown of his is the Chocolate Skunk, and I'm still a week or so from chop. its skunky compared to anything else of his I've grown and the smell is really coming on right now. I hope it gets stinkier with the cure etc I've grown OCxCD, Blueberries n Oranges, Double Dipped Strawberies, Blue DreamxCD, 91Chem Skva, Jungle spice, Black Jack x CD, and BOO and loved them all. I'm interested in the Grape OG or the Skywaker OG and I can't decide which to get. All of his plants have been super hearty, vigorous, and just great plants that produce big buds of top shelf smoke. Not just economical but awesome crosses of great strains, I think. I've never had a dud from his seeds. I'll report back after Chocolate Skunk been jarred up a while. Have a good one!


Since you have grown so many Chocolate Diesel crosses, which were your favorites?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 26, 2020)

@Useful Seeds Hey bud, hope all's well. Had a tree come down and take out tomatoes, squash, and a tabasco... thought of you, arrrrrgh!

Have you come up with a cool moniker for the GrapeOG x CD's? Grapes 'n Chocolate, IDK....


----------



## 5life (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry everyone. Not useful seeds but I need help finishing these so I can flower my useful seeds Are these foxtailing and how worried should I be? First pic, one plant has all skinny tops on the buds. the top of the bud was the skinny part on the left then yesterday a few of the tops started starting getting some growth on the side making the buds look kind of forked like this but no new white pistils. Second pic the top pistils never browned but also since yesterday it looks like it has some new green growth on the top. Purple is from a nute issue I had a few weeks ago but is fixed now. 8.5 weeks into flower. Mars hydro ts1000 14 inches above tops, fox farm ocean forest, ff trio nutes, tap water dechlorinated and ph'ed. Trichomes are mostly cloudy, some clear, only amber is on sugar leaves. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Aug 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Since you have grown so many Chocolate Diesel crosses, which were your favorites?


I like weed so I like the m all for different reasons: the Blue Dream Santa Cruz Cut was a giant yielder; the Orange cookies gives beautiful chunky buds of primo; the Bag of Oranges is crazy smelling and tasting ;So is The blueberries n oranges. If I had to choose just one I'd go with the 91chemskva...and the Orange cookies .....and the '92 skunk. Yep that one. Probably.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 27, 2020)

Had to try the Darrell Dawkins aka Skywalker x Choc D. High hopes for sure


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Aug 27, 2020)

I had my mind made up to get the Skywalker but I'm thinking about the Grape OG now. Nice reference to Dr. Dunkenstein himself @Bodyne. Maybe a Chocoate Thunder strain name in his honor.


----------



## 420drummer (Aug 27, 2020)

Been eyeing the grape og for awhile now. Haven’t pulled trigger yet because already got so many seeds ain’t ran yet


----------



## Boosky (Aug 27, 2020)

After more cure of the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel, it has a much more pronounced Diesel taste on two of the phenos. The other three are more chocolate earthy with a little grape backend. The Diesel ones are crushers, euphoric type high, earthy ones are more mellow.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 27, 2020)

Chocolate Thunder does have a nice ring to it. Back when basketball was basketball, not football on the court. My grandpa would roll in his grave if he saw the game today. Man it sucks when I show my age. Lol


----------



## Stryker427 (Aug 27, 2020)

5life said:


> View attachment 4661819Good looks Useful! Had two of three not pop and they sent me six more! My first time ordering seeds and I think I'll be sticking with them. Useful Seeds indeed! P.s. my chocolate diesel s1 and chem d x chocolate diesel are coming along nicely!


Website? Can you describe process? Similar to glg? What's the wait time with the slower mailing now?


----------



## 5life (Aug 27, 2020)

Stryker427 said:


> Website? Can you describe process? Similar to glg? What's the wait time with the slower mailing now?


I got them through jbc seeds. Just google them. I chose to pay with paypal at checkout. It was late Friday night when I ordered them and he emailed me ten minutes later for my paypal info, and sent invoice a couple minutes after that. I had the seeds on wednesday. With post office jacked up now, idk how long


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 27, 2020)

Chem D x Chocolate Diesel all dried, trimmed and heading for the jar


----------



## Stryker427 (Aug 27, 2020)

5life said:


> I got them through jbc seeds. Just google them. I chose to pay with paypal at checkout. It was late Friday night when I ordered them and he emailed me ten minutes later for my paypal info, and sent invoice a couple minutes after that. I had the seeds on wednesday. With post office jacked up now, idk how long


Ty


----------



## wierdly (Aug 28, 2020)

Got 6 of the 79 XMB wet this week... all 6 popped and 5 above ground already, Also I threw in two of the Lucky Lime, both popped and one is above ground. Off we go!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 28, 2020)

Ahoy @Useful Seeds & fellow growmies.

is this the start of balls? Is she a herme?


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 28, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Chem D x Chocolate Diesel all dried, trimmed and heading for the jarView attachment 4667041


I’ll change my name to “jar”!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy @Useful Seeds & fellow growmies.
> 
> is this the start of balls? Is she a herme?
> 
> View attachment 4667295View attachment 4667296View attachment 4667297


I don’t see any balls.


----------



## 5life (Aug 28, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Chem D x Chocolate Diesel all dried, trimmed and heading for the jarView attachment 4667041


I have one of these about a month into veg. Looking forward to flowering!


----------



## 420drummer (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## 420drummer (Aug 29, 2020)

Mostly useful Just flipping to flower. Looking good got some double dipped strawberries chocolate diesel. Chem d x choc diesel and boo all going in tent. As well as some Swami and ak bean brains


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 29, 2020)

Germinating a GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel for my next round.


----------



## crownpoodle (Aug 29, 2020)

Blackened Oranges starting to frost up a touch. Wish I had grown more than just this one. Really straightforward to grow.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 30, 2020)

Sunny Diesel getting the chop today.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 30, 2020)

Got two Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel coming out sometime early this week. Will post the pics the day of chop as well. Will post pic of the Sunny Diesel that I ended up not throwing into flower last round because she was lagging behind. She is not lagging anymore and beautiful, going into flower this week, soon as I get a couple out of the flower room and take a few cuts of my Oroblanco that will be going in with her.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 30, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @Useful Seeds Hey bud, hope all's well. Had a tree come down and take out tomatoes, squash, and a tabasco... thought of you, arrrrrgh!
> 
> Have you come up with a cool moniker for the GrapeOG x CD's? Grapes 'n Chocolate, IDK....


DANG !!!!! Sorry for your loss my friend. We had a storm here the other night with high winds and one of our peach trees sustained some pretty heavy damage. 

I haven't thought of a name, but Grapes n Chocolate would work.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 30, 2020)

@Useful Seeds good to see you. Getting ready to drop 7 different ones of yours tonight.


----------



## Paintngrow (Aug 30, 2020)

Is it too late to get free seeds. I need like 5 bro?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 30, 2020)

Boosky said:


> @Useful Seeds good to see you. Getting ready to drop 7 different ones of yours tonight.


I wanna see the list Boosky!


----------



## Boosky (Aug 30, 2020)

Chem Cookie Trip, Chem D x Banana Og, Double Dipped Strawberries, Chocolate Mint Og, Blueberries n Chocolate, Chem D, Skywalker OG and Gelato 45. Sorry i can't count, make that Eight. Forgot about the Chem Cookie Trip as it is a reg.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 1, 2020)

Blueberries and oranges on the right... it's been orange peel all the way... blueberry just showed up to


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Sep 1, 2020)

Mine was t he same way and the blueberries have expressed more during the cure. I smell/taste it in an awesome subtle way! Nice plant @ The Pipe


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello all!!! Cee that you all are growing good, so all must be good with each of you, aside from the natural disasters... If you're reading this,that means that I'm still above ground and not behind bars,which is truly a beautiful thing


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 1, 2020)

They are a little over a month today, gonna transplant outta the 3 gals in a couple weeks and into 5 gals then flower maybe week later. The smaller ones are another boo and chem boo, had thought the first two wasn’t going to make but they did so....I bought another tent and more lights!!! Happy growing useful fam.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 1, 2020)

Ohh the smallest is a wedding cake from dispensary bud.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2020)

Paintngrow said:


> Is it too late to get free seeds. I need like 5 bro?


Free seeds are still available to folks in need. Um, not available to folks that have seed and want a freebie. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hello all!!! Cee that you all are growing good, so all must be good with each of you, aside from the natural disasters... If you're reading this,that means that I'm still above ground and not behind bars,which is truly a beautiful thing


There you are !!!! Nice to see you, just gotta wonder why you haven't kept in contact with me/us. Frank, you played a big part in making this thread what it is today my friend. Thank you .


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 2, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> the Blue Dream Santa Cruz Cut was a giant yielder


Yep, gonna be available in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Had to try the Darrell Dawkins aka Skywalker x Choc D. High hopes for sure


Hah! I love the Darrell Dawkins name... pretty old skool reference right there.  As a northern New England white kid, I had no idea wtf he was talking about with all that freaky P-Funk, Chocolate City talk but it sounded cool and I loved the way he smashed the fuck out of the glass backboards... years before Shaq. I was a Celtics fan too. Bet he was smoking a little bud back then. Hah!

Bet that cross is great aside from the name!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yep, gonna be available in the next couple of weeks.


Is it gonna be a Blue Dream S1??


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> There you are !!!! Nice to see you, just gotta wonder why you haven't kept in contact with me/us. Frank, you played a big part in making this thread what it is today my friend. Thank you .


Things got a little too hot around here so I had to shut down...I'm hoping that the bill will pass in November, if not, I'm moving to a legal state!!! I miss not having any plants to show...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Is it gonna be a Blue Dream S1??


Apologies for the confusion, it is Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel reversed.


Frank Nitty said:


> Things got a little too hot around here so I had to shut down...I'm hoping that the bill will pass in November, if not, I'm moving to a legal state!!! I miss not having any plants to show...


Sorry you had to shut down my friend. I'm just glad that you are safe. You don't have to be growing my seeds to pop in and post. It was nice having you here. I hope to see ya here often .


----------



## Boosky (Sep 3, 2020)

Is it the same Blue Dream cut that Bodhi uses? I believe it's the Santa Cruz cut. Just wondering, I'll probably buy it regardless what cut it is.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Is it the same Blue Dream cut that Bodhi uses? I believe it's the Santa Cruz cut. Just wondering, I'll probably buy it regardless what cut it is.


Yep, I have the Santa Cruz cut.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 4, 2020)

Another chocolate skunk.. a heavy solid sticky red hair plant with chocolate diesel flare. It is a stinker and grows really good . Need some more of those beans..


----------



## danktechno (Sep 4, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 4674048
> Another chocolate skunk.. a heavy solid sticky red hair plant with chocolate diesel flare. It is a stinker and grows really good . Need some more of those beans..


Is it skunky or more diesel smell?


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 4, 2020)

@Useful Seeds any timeline on the indica fem releases? I need some pain and night night meds


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 4, 2020)

It's got a funk smell with hint of diesel.. its not the strong road kill skunk .. its something i would recommend checking out tho it grows really good and solid sticky buds .. grown under just optic 2 and 1 cob led


danktechno said:


> Is it skunky or more diesel smell?


----------



## Boosky (Sep 4, 2020)

Sunny Diesel gave me the giggles pre-cure. Nice taste, can't really pinpoint the exact flavors but it is nice and smooth. Definitely some flavors in there that I don't recall having in recent years. Have never had Sunshine Daydream so don't have anything to it compare to. My wife just tried it so i will report back with her thoughts in a bit.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 4, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 4674048
> Another chocolate skunk.. a heavy solid sticky red hair plant with chocolate diesel flare. It is a stinker and grows really good . Need some more of those beans..


I don't even want to post any pics of my skinny Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel after this pic. She’s a beast! Great job!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 4, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I don't even want to post any pics of my skinny Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel after this pic. She’s a beast! Great job!


i love seeing pictures of all plants.. think its the strain my last one turned out good too . I just use roots organic soil top dress with worm casting during veg , two three weeks before flower I up potted to 6 gallon pot .. used rain water and megacrop ..under a optic 2 and 1 cob ..


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 4, 2020)

Not a useful seed but a IG freind bostonbobma gifted me some apeshit x Panama Red , sativa leaner and was litte more finiky then im use too but turned out pretty good , in jars curing now


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 4, 2020)

Beautiful structure on the Blackened Oranges!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 4, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Sunny Diesel gave me the giggles pre-cure. Nice taste, can't really pinpoint the exact flavors but it is nice and smooth. Definitely some flavors in there that I don't recall having in recent years. Have never had Sunshine Daydream so don't have anything to it compare to. My wife just tried it so i will report back with her thoughts in a bit.


Gave the wife giggles as well. She enjoyed the taste but also couldn't define it.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 5, 2020)

What light boards you got the plants look like they love it


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Free seeds are still available to folks in need. Um, not available to folks that have seed and want a freebie. Shoot me a pm.


.
My apologies if this post came off brash. I really do help folks that are in need, but sometimes folks request seeds, and I dig into their posts and find that they are NOT in need. 



Frank Nitty said:


> Things got a little too hot around here so I had to shut down...I'm hoping that the bill will pass in November, if not, I'm moving to a legal state!!! I miss not having any plants to show...


You don't need to be growing my seed to hang out here my ole friend.


BigJonster said:


> @Useful Seeds any timeline on the indica fem releases? I need some pain and night night meds


Not sure at this point, some reversals did not co-operate. Um, Chem #4 x Bag of Oranges should fit the bill though, along with Blueberries n Oranges.

New drop headed to JBC

Goji Razz (Bodhi's cut) x Chocolate Diesel
Double D= ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate
Chem D x Bag of Oranges
Bag of Oranges

More Lucky Lime regs, along with the last Mint Chocolate Trip packs, will never be available again.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> .
> My apologies if this post came off brash. I really do help folks that are in need, but sometimes folks request seeds, and I dig into their posts and find that they are NOT in need.
> 
> 
> ...


Goji Razz, Double D, Lucky Lime and Mint Chocolate Trip heading my way soon as they drop. Been waiting for the star to align and here it comes. WooHoo! Stars aligning meaning, only pay for shipping once. Lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> .
> My apologies if this post came off brash. I really do help folks that are in need, but sometimes folks request seeds, and I dig into their posts and find that they are NOT in need.
> 
> 
> ...


Your kindness knows no bounds useful! Thank you for all that you do!
I burnt the shit out of my indoor Xmas, I was flowering them out in solos just to see what they could do, but they were drying the cups in about 6 hours which I couldn’t keep up with. I put them in some composted soil, oops, too rich. It demonstrated that not all clones are equal! One burnt to death in 24 hours, one stunted badly and crisped about 60% of its old growth, one other stunted mildly and crisped 30%, and one burnt about 20% but hooked and chunked out better than I have seen with a more generous frost layer too. Chem cookie trip is coming on strong, big stretch and fast flower production. Not much early frost but I want frost at the end not the beginning anyway.
Xmas (the good one)

CCT


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> ... New drop headed to JBC
> 
> Goji Razz (Bodhi's cut) x Chocolate Diesel
> Double D= ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


If you order from JBC don't forget to use coupon code *RIU10 *for 10% off.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Sep 7, 2020)

Ahoy useful ...
I won a giveaway weeks ago.
I don’t see a post thanking you.

muchas gracias amigo! 

here’s my 1st real grow evah.

usefuls Black Lime special reserve.

small buds but frosty.

and mine all mine.

owe most of it to the genetics imho.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 7, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy useful ...
> I won a giveaway weeks ago.
> I don’t see a post thanking you.
> 
> ...


Nice! What are you getting for smells?


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Sep 7, 2020)

I read a while back useful made some Xmas crosses. I’m searching for a pine strain similar to what I used to get in the late 90’s into the early 2000’s. I’m a bit late to the game and probably missed out. Do you have any plans on another batch @Useful Seeds? I can’t seem to let this search go. I miss that smack you in the face pine flavor.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Your kindness knows no bounds useful! Thank you for all that you do!
> I burnt the shit out of my indoor Xmas, I was flowering them out in solos just to see what they could do, but they were drying the cups in about 6 hours which I couldn’t keep up with. I put them in some composted soil, oops, too rich. It demonstrated that not all clones are equal! One burnt to death in 24 hours, one stunted badly and crisped about 60% of its old growth, one other stunted mildly and crisped 30%, and one burnt about 20% but hooked and chunked out better than I have seen with a more generous frost layer too. Chem cookie trip is coming on strong, big stretch and fast flower production. Not much early frost but I want frost at the end not the beginning anyway.
> Xmas (the good one)
> View attachment 4676537
> ...


Im sure you will make the most out of what's left!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 8, 2020)

It’s all good, she is a champ! Really filling in nicely! Thanks for that Frank!


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Sep 9, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> I read a while back useful made some Xmas crosses.


If you can't find anything left from Useful check out HumboltCSI. He still has a couple packs of the '79 Xmas IBL and some crosses as well.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Sep 9, 2020)

pepedindunuffin said:


> If you can't find anything left from Useful check out HumboltCSI. He still has a couple packs of the '79 Xmas IBL and some crosses as well.


I placed an order with them the other day for pine tar kush and 79 Xmas. Their TOS mention paying with a card but when I got to checkout they only had cash and money order as options. I sent them a message in the comments section of the order and am waiting to hear back. I’m not into money orders and especially sending cash. Hopefully it works out. Some banks will allow cash app if you ask. That’s what I dig about Dcse.

update: so apparently humboldt csi blacklisted me for inquiring about paying with a card. It says in the TOS that’s an option and then doesn’t exist when you get to checkout. They didn’t even message me back. I just found out when trying to send an email through their contact us section that mine was blocked. And I was super polite too. Lame... ‍


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2020)

Got 2 Blk Domina x Hashplant Haze at 43 days, fighting little nanners on one for 2 weeks and seem to be winning. Started throwing some right after I pollinated her. Mostly out of top of buds. Good frame on both, decent size with non nanner one slightly larger. Smells of volatile fuel with piercing terps, pine and sweet fruit. These seem they’ll be done 7 to10days.


----------



## 5life (Sep 10, 2020)

my first useful grow put in the tent and flipped to flower! Chocolate diesel and chocolate diesel x chem d. Vegged for six weeks.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 10, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> I placed an order with them the other day for pine tar kush and 79 Xmas. Their TOS mention paying with a card but when I got to checkout they only had cash and money order as options. I sent them a message in the comments section of the order and am waiting to hear back. I’m not into money orders and especially sending cash. Hopefully it works out. Some banks will allow cash app if you ask. That’s what I dig about Dcse.
> 
> update: so apparently humboldt csi blacklisted me for inquiring about paying with a card. It says in the TOS that’s an option and then doesn’t exist when you get to checkout. They didn’t even message me back. I just found out when trying to send an email through their contact us section that mine was blocked. And I was super polite too. Lame... ‍View attachment 4678624


Well that stinks !!! I'm just getting caught up, I saw your other post, figured I would post on this one. I do have some of the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds that I keep aside for special occasions.....I reckon this is one of them. Shoot me a pm, and I will do whatever I can to help ya get the pine that you are looking for.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Sep 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well that stinks !!! I'm just getting caught up, I saw your other post, figured I would post on this one. I do have some of the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds that I keep aside for special occasions.....I reckon this is one of them. Shoot me a pm, and I will do whatever I can to help ya get the pine that you are looking for.


You are the man! Love the useful family.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy @Useful Seeds & fellow growmies.
> 
> is this the start of balls? Is she a herme?
> 
> View attachment 4667295View attachment 4667296View attachment 4667297


No


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi guys i haven't posted in a while but I've got 3 boo currently going 2 in soil and 1in a 27 gallon dwc/drip ring all under the hlg650 I'll get some pics tonight and I can't wait for the useful drop to hit jbc


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2020)

The Xmas is finishing into an earthy piney goodness! I’m messing with some light dep to get a clone to stretch. It’s work, but working. Seeing if I can make it behave differently. I think it will SOG or stretch, nice versatility.


----------



## Gobi (Sep 11, 2020)

After two clone grows I finally pulled the trigger and bought some seeds. I went with the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. They arrived today and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well that stinks !!! I'm just getting caught up, I saw your other post, figured I would post on this one. I do have some of the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds that I keep aside for special occasions.....I reckon this is one of them. Shoot me a pm, and I will do whatever I can to help ya get the pine that you are looking for.


I wish you would do another big run and give em as freebies at GLG!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 11, 2020)

Gobi said:


> After two clone grows I finally pulled the trigger and bought some seeds. I went with the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. They arrived today and I can't wait to get started.


You will be happy. They are easy to grow and yield well. Let them cure, I have two that upon proper cure turned out quite diesely. More diesel tasting than alot of other "diesel" strains I have ran. Also remember that feminized seeds doesn't mean there aren't a chance of getting a herm. There still could be recessive traits hidden deep in the genetics. So keep an eye on them during flower. I think i said that right, will someone smarter than me please chime in? Maybe @colocowboy ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2020)

Gobi said:


> After two clone grows I finally pulled the trigger and bought some seeds. I went with the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. They arrived today and I can't wait to get started.


Thanks a BUNCH for the support !!!



Coalcat said:


> I wish you would do another big run and give em as freebies at GLG!


I would LOVE to, I only have spots for fems at the moment. I actually asked a friend if he could do an increase for me, he is loaded and doesn't have available space to make em. If someone in the US has space and wants to do a community service and do a seed increase.......pm me.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2020)

boo almost 3 weeks from flip


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2020)

@Boosky, you’re too kind dude! 
Literally anything with chem/diesel/OG has a chance, as well as a host of others but specifically those as the are common heritage and the result of a hermi mistake. The reports are pretty solid on that cross however, I feel like we’re a ways away from the major issues with those strains but your right, it’s something to be aware of.
Have fun growing @Gobi, I’m sure you’ll enjoy your useful seeds.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a BUNCH for the support !!!
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to, I only have spots for fems at the moment. I actually asked a friend if he could do an increase for me, he is loaded and doesn't have available space to make em. If someone in the US has space and wants to do a community service and do a seed increase.......pm me.


Well........WOW!!!! It seems as if we will have plenty of 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies !!! 2 people have stepped up already and offered to do this seed increase for the community. I am floored honestly.....but I kind of expected someone to step up. Didn't expect 2 in under 10 minutes. I wont mention their names, I will leave it up to them. During all of the crap that is going on nowadays, it is refreshing being here with folks that still love large, who's heart is all about our fellow human beings. When I say "I love you all" I mean it !! I know that i'm different, hopefully in a good way...lol. I will say again, if it wasn't for all of you supporting me......there would be no Useful Seeds. I know that you all have many choices out there on what you choose to grow, when I see you all using your precious space to grow Useful Seeds.......it truly does warm my heart, and puts a huge smile on my face.

your friend

Useful


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well........WOW!!!! It seems as if we will have plenty of 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies !!! 2 people have stepped up already and offered to do this seed increase for the community. I am floored honestly.....but I kind of expected someone to step up. Didn't expect 2 in under 10 minutes. I wont mention their names, I will leave it up to them. During all of the crap that is going on nowadays, it is refreshing being here with folks that still love large, who's heart is all about our fellow human beings. When I say "I love you all" I mean it !! I know that i'm different, hopefully in a good way...lol. I will say again, if it wasn't for all of you supporting me......there would be no Useful Seeds. I know that you all have many choices out there on what you choose to grow, when I see you all using your precious space to grow Useful Seeds.......it truly does warm my heart, and puts a huge smile on my face.
> 
> your friend
> 
> Useful


I've never used any of your gear personally, but after going through this thread I'm definitely going to grab some packs on this upcoming drop! Your involvement with the community is awesome and refreshing to see. You seem like a real genuine person and your work speaks for itself. Excited to run some of your gear!


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Lucky lime I have outdoor 1st time running put little to no effort in has resulted in frosty high quality buds with a very key lime smell on rub. Close to half way thru flower.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> @Boosky, you’re too kind dude!
> Literally anything with chem/diesel/OG has a chance, as well as a host of others but specifically those as the are common heritage and the result of a hermi mistake. The reports are pretty solid on that cross however, I feel like we’re a ways away from the major issues with those strains but your right, it’s something to be aware of.
> Have fun growing @Gobi, I’m sure you’ll enjoy your useful seeds.


Don’t get me wrong, it was a stable cross for me.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 12, 2020)

Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel #1 and #2.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 12, 2020)

Forgot Sunny Diesel


----------



## Boosky (Sep 12, 2020)

All are wonderful smokes and moms are coming through early on. When I started this @Useful Seeds journey I was expecting the Chocolate Diesel to be more dominant but to my surprise it is quite the opposite, letting little nuances of strains from yesteryears come through. I’m really digging it. Sunny Diesel is my fave so far but the Blackjack cross brought back flashbacks from my youth, it was awesome!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 12, 2020)

Also wanted to note that the Chocolate Diesel adds structure. All have been pretty stout and only needing support in late flower with most not needing any.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Forgot Sunny Diesel


Looks like some gas


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 12, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> I've never used any of your gear personally, but after going through this thread I'm definitely going to grab some packs on this upcoming drop! Your involvement with the community is awesome and refreshing to see. You seem like a real genuine person and your work speaks for itself. Excited to run some of your gear!


I really appreciate the kindness, I do care about the folks that give Useful Seeds a place in their gardens.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 12, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Looks like some gas


It is, funky gas if that makes sense.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

So like 3 and a half weeks on this chem cookie trip, the buds are even getting heavy, it’s main lined for 4 tops with clusters. It’s about 4 feet tall in a 3 gal dirt bag. I had to start staking her this morning the branches were bowing already and these branches are not slender or weak. I’m shocked at the bud production on this gal!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 13, 2020)

Sorry for the garbage CMH lighting but here's a couple shots of the Chem D x Banana OG, just over two weeks in flower


And here's the Blackened Oranges at 30 days of flower... several of the side buds can't support themselves anymore so she got tied up after this shot


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks like that “garbage” CMH is doing something.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Looks like that “garbage” CMH is doing something.


Hahaha ya, to be clear, love the CMH for growing, it just makes for bad pictures


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2020)

My picks were under a 315 watt lec and a 200 watt led. I think the iPhone 11 does some balancing.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> My picks were under a 315 watt lec and a 200 watt led. I think the iPhone 11 does some balancing.


The LED spectrum actually helps too it seems. .. that BO is under LED/CMH as well and even though it still a little too yellow I don't get that weird striping you can see on the CDxBOG in my CMH only tent. Flash helps too but my phone is permanently at that "your battery is too low to use the flash" stage lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2020)

I think it comes from the ballast, digital ballast messes with some cameras. I’m sure when you look at them it’s fine. lol at your phone, been there.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2020)

I run an old 250 Philips CMH 4000k along with LEDs. Pics under that CMH are way far better than the old blurple!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well........WOW!!!! It seems as if we will have plenty of 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies !!! 2 people have stepped up already and offered to do this seed increase for the community. I am floored honestly.....but I kind of expected someone to step up. Didn't expect 2 in under 10 minutes. I wont mention their names, I will leave it up to them. During all of the crap that is going on nowadays, it is refreshing being here with folks that still love large, who's heart is all about our fellow human beings. When I say "I love you all" I mean it !! I know that i'm different, hopefully in a good way...lol. I will say again, if it wasn't for all of you supporting me......there would be no Useful Seeds. I know that you all have many choices out there on what you choose to grow, when I see you all using your precious space to grow Useful Seeds.......it truly does warm my heart, and puts a huge smile on my face.
> 
> Well your kinda of a big deal I always say check out useful to freinds and
> always have some useful going on in the house . You sir treat people right and love this group


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Drop tomorrow at noon at jbc i already snagged some boo x cd from dc but I'm definitely grabbing a couple different useful strains tomorrow. I've ran probably a dozen different useful strains now and they never disappoint


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 14, 2020)

Excited to run these! Was torn between the Goji Razz & DoubleD. 

Don't forget code RIU10.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 14, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Excited to run these! Was torn between the Goji Razz & DoubleD.
> 
> Don't forget code RIU10.
> 
> View attachment 4683606


I went with the double d


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Never thought I would be part of a forum community where people actually say "no you take it", "no you take it", "no you take it". Feels good to know there are still people that think about someone else above themselves! Hats off to everyone in here! Spread the love!


I call that, "making yourself useful"
I grabbed some chocolate Diesel S1 from glg back in March of a lucky relist (only one was available) I didn't even know about this thread or useful really. I just saw :chocolate Diesel... Ten seeds... $6o. My brain said, hey CD is in gg4... Wow that's a lot... OK into the cart you go! Then I get here to find that the weed looks good, but the people are better. 
Still reading through the thread and everything looks great.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 14, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I went with the double d


It was a tough choice! The DoubleD should be an awesome yielder, keep us posted. I almost got both but decided the Box of Chocolates would be fun for some nice variety.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 14, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> It was a tough choice! The DoubleD should be an awesome yielder, keep us posted. I almost got both but decided the Box of Chocolates would be fun for some nice variety.


I know I think if there's any goji razz left tomorrow ill bite the bullet and get it


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 15, 2020)

Check in on JBC seeds just now to find both useful and bodhi restock and new drops. This is like picking who's your favorite kid


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 15, 2020)

Anthei$ said:


> I call that, "making yourself useful"
> I grabbed some chocolate Diesel S1 from glg back in March of a lucky relist (only one was available) I didn't even know about this thread or useful really. I just saw :chocolate Diesel... Ten seeds... $6o. My brain said, hey CD is in gg4... Wow that's a lot... OK into the cart you go! Then I get here to find that the weed looks good, but the people are better.
> Still reading through the thread and everything looks great.


Thanks a bunch for the the support !!! And welcome to our thread, lot's of super kind, good hearted folks hang out here.



BigJonster said:


> Check in on JBC seeds just now to find both useful and bodhi restock and new drops. This is like picking who's your favorite kid


Hahahaha......good one. I have been a big supporter of Bodhi for many years. Some of the new stuff of his is limited, I would suggest you scoop up some and put my stuff on hold. Yeah......you read that right......lol.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 15, 2020)

Ended up getting Raspberries n Chocolate, Double D and Lucky Lime. Decided not to get the Mint Chocolate Trip, the wife said only two so I compromised on three. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Sep 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the the support !!! And welcome to our thread, lot's of super kind, good hearted folks hang out here.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha......good one. I have been a big supporter of Bodhi for many years. Some of the new stuff of his is limited, I would suggest you scoop up some and put my stuff on hold. Yeah......you read that right......lol.


Got your stuff from JBC and Bodhi from GLG. Ya know, Spread the Love.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Ended up getting Raspberries n Chocolate, Double D and Lucky Lime. Decided not to get the Mint Chocolate Trip, the wife said only two so I compromised on three. Lol


Wife said two.....you compromised on three.......bwahahahahahahahaha......that cracked me up!!!!!!!


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 16, 2020)

Grabbed a pack of Grape OG x Choc D. I really wanted that Skywalker OG cross but I'll be back


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 17, 2020)

*Thursday*?!? What the hell?... Alright, whoever stole Wednesday, please put it back before next Tuesday.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 17, 2020)

I was just going through the same thing with my wife!!! I was like I smoke everyday but don’t usually miss a day


----------



## SteakBags (Sep 17, 2020)

Blueberries and chocolate hour 40 ..that tail was like 4 inches long! The cotyledons broke the shell too..

I planted in solo cup with the cotyledons just barely covered so it should easily be pushed up and out when ready, did I do the right thing?? Or should I have submerged deeper in the soil


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah you did right, next time check daily 4 inches is pretty damn long...40 hrs though? She’s ready to live!!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 17, 2020)

I must say that Sunny Diesel is quite refreshing in terms of taste, little menthol coming through with slight berry on the exhale. Soothing and relaxing high. If the next one turns out this good I will consider getting another pack. That Chocolate Diesel is one special pollen donor. Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel is top notch as well. After these, I am really happy with all the different ones I have acquired so far, the Double D should be lights out!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice pickup on the DoubleD. I had a pack in my cart twice and regrettably didn't pull the proverbial trigger. I've gotten myself a few things this summer and I felt guilty wanting them. I hope Useful releases a few packs later


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 18, 2020)

Don't sleep on Blackened Oranges folks... don't hear it talked about much but this is a great cultivar... my whole tent smells like stanky orange gym socks everytime I water. It's from this gal and I love it.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 18, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 4687406
> Don't sleep on Blackened Oranges folks... don't hear it talked about much but this is a great cultivar... my whole tent smells like stanky orange gym socks everytime I water. It's from this gal and I love it.


That’s exactly how my girls smells but I gotta say the chem d-boo is so mouth watering I wanna try it right now but it doesn’t even have pistils yet!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> That’s exactly how my girls smells but I gotta say the chem d-boo is so mouth watering I wanna try it right now but it doesn’t even have pistils yet!!


I guess for you it’s not a dog or a cat you have to worry about!


----------



## Burton79 (Sep 18, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> I placed an order with them the other day for pine tar kush and 79 Xmas. Their TOS mention paying with a card but when I got to checkout they only had cash and money order as options. I sent them a message in the comments section of the order and am waiting to hear back. I’m not into money orders and especially sending cash. Hopefully it works out. Some banks will allow cash app if you ask. That’s what I dig about Dcse.
> 
> update: so apparently humboldt csi blacklisted me for inquiring about paying with a card. It says in the TOS that’s an option and then doesn’t exist when you get to checkout. They didn’t even message me back. I just found out when trying to send an email through their contact us section that mine was blocked. And I was super polite too. Lame... ‍View attachment 4678624


The folks at CSI are really nice, and very busy. It is too bad the TOS says they accept credit card, but I am surprised to hear you were "blacklisted." I just went through the purchase process on their site and nowhere did I see that they accept credit card unless you click on the Terms and Conditions link right before you hit Place Order. Before that the instructions say to send cash or money order. They should fix that for sure but I wouldn't hold it against them. I have purchased seeds from there a few times and was never under the impression they take cards.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Sep 18, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> The folks at CSI are really nice, and very busy. It is too bad the TOS says they accept credit card, but I am surprised to hear you were "blacklisted." I just went through the purchase process on their site and nowhere did I see that they accept credit card unless you click on the Terms and Conditions link right before you hit Place Order. Before that the instructions say to send cash or money order. They should fix that for sure but I wouldn't hold it against them. I have purchased seeds from there a few times and was never under the impression they take cards.


The situation was odd. It’s possible the wildfires are adding to their stress...or someone was having a bad day idk. It’s kind of silly tbh but is what it is. 

However the people here really stepped up and I’m blown away. Thank you all! It’s like this thread is immune to negativity. @Useful Seeds is doing an amazing job and I’m happy to be following along.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2020)

I really am floored at the chem cookie trip, it’s fast and HUNGRY. Others here have said that there’s didn’t eat much mine seems to be broken and wants to eat also is starved for Cal mag. The buds are fat and seem to expand daily. Also the calyx are swelling and frost is plentiful already. Wow, just wow!


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I really am floored at the chem cookie trip, it’s fast and HUNGRY. Others here have said that there’s didn’t eat much mine seems to be broken and wants to eat also is starved for Cal mag. The buds are fat and seem to expand daily. Also the calyx are swelling and frost is plentiful already. Wow, just wow!


Damn you. I have been whittling down my selection for my next grow. Now have to add that one to the list. lol


----------



## Foulal (Sep 18, 2020)

Here’s a useful seeds plant I gave out at the beginning of summer. I’m not sure if it’s a gelato 45 x chocolate diesel or straight chocolate diesel. The weather’s already gone to crap here so I’m sure it won’t finish, kinda shitty.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Canopy cover and a tree warmer?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a Backened Oranges and a Blue Dream x Choc. Diesel seedling going and a 92 Chocolate Skunk and Chem 91 skva seeds planted. Excited for all but now I have renewed interest in the Blackened Oranges. My last one got forced out of my room and into a cold little cab but it still flourished. Can't wait to see how she does this run.


----------



## Foulal (Sep 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Canopy cover and a tree warmer?


I would if it was my plant but this is at a friend of a friends and I doubt they’re going to do anything but let her ride out unfortunately


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Sep 18, 2020)

Omg @Foulal the stalk er I mean the trunk on that tee is amazing. Cant you move your wife outside and find a way to bring that girl in? I mean just until harvest then she can move back in if she can wants.

nevermind I see it's not your plant. I hope my old lady doesn't read that lol


----------



## mindriot (Sep 19, 2020)

I won't be needing a real Christmas tree this year


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 19, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I won't be needing a real Christmas tree this year
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688474


_Oh cannabisbaum, Oh cannabisbaum, How lovely are thy branches. _


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 19, 2020)

Second Sunny Diesel I started this year, the first one got away from me with Botryis and I canned the plant. Outside temperatures are a good environment for bud rot here, I got used to spraying BT for caterpillars at night because most of the plants I have grown have been sativa dominant and they never got bud rot, just caterpillar damage. Now, halfway through the outdoor season it dawned on me to stop spraying at night and only do it on mornings that are going to be sunny. BT won't last as long but hoping the excess moisture will eliminate the rot. We shall see, this one seems to be doing well so far, good structure with fat/sturdy stems.


Top of plant


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 19, 2020)

Double d it's on lol I love jbc check out that freebie black dominia x starlight


----------



## Burton79 (Sep 19, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> The situation was odd. It’s possible the wildfires are adding to their stress...or someone was having a bad day idk. It’s kind of silly tbh but is what it is.
> 
> However the people here really stepped up and I’m blown away. Thank you all! It’s like this thread is immune to negativity. @Useful Seeds is doing an amazing job and I’m happy to be following along.


This will be my last post here and I am not trying to be a dick. But, your post about CSI "blacklisting" you and Useful's follow-up with "That stinks" and saving the day with Christmas Tree Bud seeds comes off as disingenuous kindness at someone else's expense. I can't blame you for posting about your experience though. If you got an email saying you were blocked or something it was probably an automated response and an error at that.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> This will be my last post here and I am not trying to be a dick. But, your post about CSI "blacklisting" you and Useful's follow-up with "That stinks" and saving the day with Christmas Tree Bud seeds comes off as disingenuous kindness at someone else's expense. I can't blame you for posting about your experience though. If you got an email saying you were blocked or something it was probably an automated response and an error at that.


I don’t know who you are but you’re obviously not from around here if you’re coming in here and accusing useful of being disingenuously kind! Please let that be the last trash spoken, not sure how giving somebody a gift is a malicious deed, but jealousy is unbecoming. He often gives away free seeds, he’s a nice guy! 
Sorry y’all, I’m trying really hard not to flame the noob! I can’t for the life of me understand how someone could come into this thread and talk trash to useful for being kind! Pretty trashy, that’s all!!


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Sep 19, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> This will be my last post here and I am not trying to be a dick. But, your post about CSI "blacklisting" you and Useful's follow-up with "That stinks" and saving the day with Christmas Tree Bud seeds comes off as disingenuous kindness at someone else's expense. I can't blame you for posting about your experience though. If you got an email saying you were blocked or something it was probably an automated response and an error at that.


When I try to contact them it won’t allow me to email them and this message appears 
Maybe it’s a mistake but I highly doubt it. Try and send them an email and if you get the same message then it’s very plausible their system is having some problems. I have nothing to gain by bashing them needlessly and I was very respectful.

I get most people are very tribal right now with pretty much everything so I’m not surprised when someone gets triggered.

I’m bored now. Sorry everyone.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Your good, I get that it sounded very tribal and I’m sure useful would not approve of me going off on that guy so I chilled. It’s really not like that in this thread, useful is just such a nice person you can’t help but get triggered by people disrespecting that! I call foul that’s all.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Sep 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Your good, I get that it sounded very tribal and I’m sure useful would not approve of me going off on that guy so I chilled. It’s really not like that in this thread, useful is just such a nice person you can’t help but get triggered by people disrespecting that! I call foul that’s all.


Oh no problem, I was responding to the other guy about getting triggered and tribal. You beat me to my response. Lol
Calling useful disingenuous for some perceived slight is painfully transparent to probably everyone that follows this thread. Useful is as genuine as they come. This group is really the only reason I check in day to day.


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 19, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Don't sleep on Blackened Oranges folks... don't hear it talked about much but this is a great cultivar... my whole tent smells like stanky orange gym socks everytime I water. It's from this gal and I love it.


I have some pics in this thread of clones from blackened oranges that was covered in trichs. Great skunky sweet smell that was a great producing, 50/50 hybrid high. Almost as good as the double dipped strawberries


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I really am floored at the chem cookie trip, it’s fast and HUNGRY. Others here have said that there’s didn’t eat much mine seems to be broken and wants to eat also is starved for Cal mag. The buds are fat and seem to expand daily. Also the calyx are swelling and frost is plentiful already. Wow, just wow!


This is how my Tomahawk's have been. Constant cal mag need. During stretching got a slight nitrogen deficiency develop. They're hungry.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 19, 2020)

So I had been meaning to pm Useful to see about scoring some Christmas Bud but I don’t like to bother people so I put it off. Then I seen @PagingMrHerman post pretty much my exact thoughts and Useful gracefully hooked it up. I took this as an L however more people requested it and Useful stated he needed some help for this project. I sent the pm(never spoke to Useful prior) and here we are....


Plan is to repopulate the 79 Christmas Bud and get it to as many people that want this classic. I counted the weeks and I don’t see it being done by Christmas but it’s coming.
We are blessed to have a guy like Useful in the industry. He makes himself accessible and is always helping out the community!


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 19, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Double d it's on lol I love jbc check out that freebie black dominia x starlight View attachment 4688761


Nice score!

I got 6 regs of Pistil Positive Creations Gloria (Cecilia x Tropaya). Personally never heard of them before.

Kind of expected to get a bit more than that with an over $300 order but anything free is good I guess!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 19, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Double d it's on lol I love jbc check out that freebie black dominia x starlight View attachment 4688761


Nice, I hope I get the same.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t know who you are but you’re obviously not from around here if you’re coming in here and accusing useful of being disingenuously kind! Please let that be the last trash spoken, not sure how giving somebody a gift is a malicious deed, but jealousy is unbecoming. He often gives away free seeds, he’s a nice guy!
> Sorry y’all, I’m trying really hard not to flame the noob! I can’t for the life of me understand how someone could come into this thread and talk trash to useful for being kind! Pretty trashy, that’s all!!


Thank you @colocowboy . Your wording of this subject is much better than mine would have been. I had a free pack of seeds sent to me a couple weeks after my first purchase and have had two others sent since then. The man is as generous as they come.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 19, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Nice score!
> 
> I got 6 regs of Pistil Positive Creations Gloria (Cecilia x Tropaya). Personally never heard of them before.
> 
> Kind of expected to get a bit more than that with an over $300 order but anything free is good I guess!


You definitely get more freebies at GLG but JBC is prompt and you always get at least something free.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2020)

I’ve got some pretty good fire for free from JBC! Pistil positive have been around, they are good!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve got some pretty good fire for free from JBC! Pistil positive have been around, they are good!


Glad to hear, I got a Pistil Positive last time but really didn’t know what to think of them. Can’t recall what they are though.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 19, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> So I had been meaning to pm Useful to see about scoring some Christmas Bud but I don’t like to bother people so I put it off. Then I seen @PagingMrHerman post pretty much my exact thoughts and Useful gracefully hooked it up. I took this as an L however more people requested it and Useful stated he needed some help for this project. I sent the pm(never spoke to Useful prior) and here we are....
> View attachment 4688993
> 
> Plan is to repopulate the 79 Christmas Bud and get it to as many people that want this classic. I counted the weeks and I don’t see it being done by Christmas but it’s coming.
> We are blessed to have a guy like Useful in the industry. He makes himself accessible and is always helping out the community!


Very excited. Thank you!


----------



## Jchoo5498 (Sep 19, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> So I had been meaning to pm Useful to see about scoring some Christmas Bud but I don’t like to bother people so I put it off. Then I seen @PagingMrHerman post pretty much my exact thoughts and Useful gracefully hooked it up. I took this as an L however more people requested it and Useful stated he needed some help for this project. I sent the pm(never spoke to Useful prior) and here we are....
> View attachment 4688993
> 
> Plan is to repopulate the 79 Christmas Bud and get it to as many people that want this classic. I counted the weeks and I don’t see it being done by Christmas but it’s coming.
> We are blessed to have a guy like Useful in the industry. He makes himself accessible and is always helping out the community!


That's pretty awesome. I just got back I to growing and came across some of useful's genetics and came here to see what it was about. I think I found the right breeder.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Glad to hear, I got a Pistil Positive last time but really didn’t know what to think of them. Can’t recall what they are though.


I got a costal yeshe 18 last time it's going now super funky and looks just like the one in the website pic


----------



## Jchoo5498 (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm sure it's been answered but I honestly didnt want to search over 500 pages so I apologize in advance. Anyways his first post said he would only sell through glg. Is that still true or are they available elsewhere?


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 19, 2020)

Jchoo5498 said:


> I'm sure it's been answered but I honestly didnt want to search over 500 pages so I apologize in advance. Anyways his first post said he would only sell through glg. Is that still true or are they available elsewhere?


JBCseeds and DCSE also.


----------



## Jchoo5498 (Sep 19, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> JBCseeds and DCSE slso


Appreciate the quick response. I had seen them on jbc but wanted to make sure everything was good there. Thanks again.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 20, 2020)

Me personally, I would trade in ALMOST all of my seeds for Usefuls' GG4xCD...


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 20, 2020)

Useful blueberries and oranges blueberries and oranges on the right


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

Got me some chem d x boo for my next feminized run. 10 feminized seeds for 60$ is great value. Cheers.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Useful blueberries and oranges View attachment 4689682blueberries and oranges on the rightView attachment 4689683


Your plants are thirsty.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 20, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Your plants are thirsty.


They got a drink...couldn't visit for 2 weeks


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 20, 2020)

boo at the beginning of week 4 from flip


----------



## wierdly (Sep 21, 2020)

79 Xmas bud vegging will flip next week


----------



## wierdly (Sep 21, 2020)

Lucky Lime in front topped once and vegging


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2020)

wierdly said:


> 79 Xmas bud vegging will flip next weekView attachment 4690400


These look like the blue pheno I lost! I still have half that pack, I’ve been thinking of that little stinker, I should see if there’s another one in there!


----------



## wierdly (Sep 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> These look like the blue pheno I lost! I still have half that pack, I’ve been thinking of that little stinker, I should see if there’s another one in there!


Yeah I saw the blue one back in the thread, That would be a nice one. I think somebody said it started out small and vegged slow. I do have one that fits that description. I had 6 but found one on top of the soil dried out. I guess I missed the hole.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 21, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 4687406
> Don't sleep on Blackened Oranges folks... don't hear it talked about much but this is a great cultivar... my whole tent smells like stanky orange gym socks everytime I water. It's from this gal and I love it.


Got a pack havent ran yet and gave a freind a pack


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 21, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Here’s a useful seeds plant I gave out at the beginning of summer. I’m not sure if it’s a gelato 45 x chocolate diesel or straight chocolate diesel. The weather’s already gone to crap here so I’m sure it won’t finish, kinda shitty. View attachment 4688086View attachment 4688087


Wow that is a tree trunk


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 22, 2020)

I have 7 Blackened oranges outside. Report will be coming soon. I am liking what I see. Large vigorous growing bushes. I will be ordering backups for next year after harvest is in.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Blackend oranges.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Another Blackend oranges


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2020)

wierdly said:


> 79 Xmas bud vegging will flip next weekView attachment 4690400


Looks like old Northern Lights I have known


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2020)

Chopped 1 freebie Black Domina x Hashplant Haze at 57 days that could go longer if not for nanners popping, had enough and wack wack! Trykes 30% clear, 50% cloudy and 20% amber or clear/ brown center. Very rusty red pistils and tight buds. Good structure for training, buds dense and chunky. Sister buds are bigger still. No smells at the moment. Sister will go fo another week for F2s and haven’t checked trichs yet.


----------



## Foulal (Sep 23, 2020)

Grape og x chocolate diesel with some pretty fall colors. Three different plants in one storage container for a pot


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Sep 23, 2020)

Them are some purdy ladies! I've got my eye on some of those grape og seeds. fer sure. That pretty much shoots the idea that plant roots fight to be queen root over other plants roots, and you shouldn't put more than one pant per container. Awesome job. I hope you post back how the smoke turns out.


----------



## TevinJonson (Sep 23, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Grape og x chocolate diesel with some pretty fall colors. Three different plants in one storage container for a pot


That was my favorite plant so far if only i had more seeds it looks so good when its finishing...


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

Blueberries and oranges


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi useful fam, I am in need of some help. 
I've been growing for a little over ten years and I have not had this much trouble ever. This whole year I have had trouble with growing from seed. A couple rounds I had less than half die from damping off, and I thought "no big deal. shit happens. at least I have something." well then I decided it was time to grow some old and cherished seeds, a11 X (a11xf13). All but one died from damping and cobweb mold was visible in most of the tray (I had started the last 30 seeds I had). After much weeping and gnashing of teeth I replaced my seedling mix with sterile store bought mix and set out to try again. Fortunately I have been in the habit of f2ing all the packs I buy and I pop while packs. So I have thousands of seed to try out. 
So I pop 25 and four days ago they begin to break ground. Today they began to fall over. They weren't damping off as they began to turn their heads toward the light and were showing signs of wanting to live and having the ability to do so. I propped them up with pipe cleaners and hope they recover. All of them are working on the first set of true leaves.
I have a heat mat and a dome. 
I did scrub everything with hot soapy water and let it fully dry then scrub again. 
Im at a loss and incredibly frustrated. Anything that yall think I'm missing or over looking will be appreciated. I'm trying to get these chocolate diesels in my lungs, but I'm not even trying to sprout them until I'm more confident. 
Thanks for reading and everyone's outdoor pics are looking lovely.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 24, 2020)

Got my order. Raspberries n Chocolate, Double D and Lucky Lime. Freebie was Vashon seeds Old Island Indica x Sweet Skunk. Something different but would have definitely preferred the Black Domina x Starfighter. Oh well, I'm getting my fill of Black Domina from elsewhere, hehe, @CopaGenetics . Gonna have to find room for a Double D and Raspberries n Chocolate, love both of those moms.


----------



## mindriot (Sep 24, 2020)

Anthei$ said:


> Hi useful fam, I am in need of some help.
> I've been growing for a little over ten years and I have not had this much trouble ever. This whole year I have had trouble with growing from seed. A couple rounds I had less than half die from damping off, and I thought "no big deal. shit happens. at least I have something." well then I decided it was time to grow some old and cherished seeds, a11 X (a11xf13). All but one died from damping and cobweb mold was visible in most of the tray (I had started the last 30 seeds I had). After much weeping and gnashing of teeth I replaced my seedling mix with sterile store bought mix and set out to try again. Fortunately I have been in the habit of f2ing all the packs I buy and I pop while packs. So I have thousands of seed to try out.
> So I pop 25 and four days ago they begin to break ground. Today they began to fall over. They weren't damping off as they began to turn their heads toward the light and were showing signs of wanting to live and having the ability to do so. I propped them up with pipe cleaners and hope they recover. All of them are working on the first set of true leaves.
> I have a heat mat and a dome.
> ...


 A dome and heat mat will create a low circulation high humidity environment which is probably causing your damping off problem. Remove the dome and make sure there is air circulation on the seedlings. You should have better luck.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 25, 2020)

@mindriot I'll give it a go, thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2020)

I used a makeshift dome and for the first time I had serious damping off issues, get rid of that thing!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2020)

You might give the whole area a scrub maybe even a bleach mist, there are some mold spores that can propagate that you never actually see and can get into the plants. I had a weird, what I assume was a form of mold, that was like what you’re saying and it took some wide sterilization to make it go away.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You might give the whole area a scrub maybe even a bleach mist, there are some mold spores that can propagate that you never actually see and can get into the plants. I had a weird, what I assume was a form of mold, that was like what you’re saying and it took some wide sterilization to make it go away.


Thanks, I know you're right. 
I was just trying to not do that, but your comment pushed me to just do it. Better to delay a week to get the grow room proper than spend months ducking around.
You guys are great. Seriously. Friendliest thread on any forum.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 25, 2020)

I actually microwave my rapid rooters before I use em.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 25, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I actually microwave my rapid rooters before I use em.


I might have to try using rapid rooters, but I don't have a microwave.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2020)

Boil/steam them for a minute. Same same.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 25, 2020)

I didn't think they would hold up to being boiled.but I guess you're not talking about making pasta.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2020)

Ya not boiled like cooked, just sterilization.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 25, 2020)

At the very least sanitized. I inoculate my soil with labs and I roll the seeds around in wallace myco innoculant.


----------



## TevinJonson (Sep 25, 2020)

What about just peroxide...


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 25, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> What about just peroxide...


I use peroxide all the time in my bubble cloner. Peroxide is strong so make sure you dilute it or make sure it sits around on what you apply so it fully becomes non reactive. It’s an oxidizer.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2020)

Colloidal silver can be very nice in this situation also, anti fungal, anti pathogen, non toxic, residual protection, etc.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Got my order. Raspberries n Chocolate, Double D and Lucky Lime. Freebie was Vashon seeds Old Island Indica x Sweet Skunk. Something different but would have definitely preferred the Black Domina x Starfighter. Oh well, I'm getting my fill of Black Domina from elsewhere, hehe, @CopaGenetics . Gonna have to find room for a Double D and Raspberries n Chocolate, love both of those moms.


I have grown out the Old Island Indica x Sweet Skunk, Don't be too fast to knock it. It has a old school vibe and has a interesting terp profile that is very close to fermented peaches. They were very vigorous and not the least bit temperamental. Thanks for mentioning them, I need to revisit the couple of seeds I have left.


----------



## mindriot (Sep 25, 2020)

ChemD x Choc Diesel shot, she's a bit floppy but frosting up nice.. not that you can tell by my camera skills


----------



## Boosky (Sep 26, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> I have grown out the Old Island Indica x Sweet Skunk, Don't be too fast to knock it. It has a old school vibe and has a interesting terp profile that is very close to fermented peaches. They were very vigorous and not the least bit temperamental. Thanks for mentioning them, I need to revisit the couple of seeds I have left.


Thanks for the info. Couldn't find much info on them and was considering just throwing them in the trash. I will drop a couple and see what happens.


----------



## mathed (Sep 26, 2020)

Anthei$ said:


> Hi useful fam, I am in need of some help.
> I've been growing for a little over ten years and I have not had this much trouble ever. This whole year I have had trouble with growing from seed. A couple rounds I had less than half die from damping off, and I thought "no big deal. shit happens. at least I have something." well then I decided it was time to grow some old and cherished seeds, a11 X (a11xf13). All but one died from damping and cobweb mold was visible in most of the tray (I had started the last 30 seeds I had). After much weeping and gnashing of teeth I replaced my seedling mix with sterile store bought mix and set out to try again. Fortunately I have been in the habit of f2ing all the packs I buy and I pop while packs. So I have thousands of seed to try out.
> So I pop 25 and four days ago they begin to break ground. Today they began to fall over. They weren't damping off as they began to turn their heads toward the light and were showing signs of wanting to live and having the ability to do so. I propped them up with pipe cleaners and hope they recover. All of them are working on the first set of true leaves.
> I have a heat mat and a dome.
> ...


It's the heat mat. I had the same problem one time, turns out it was too warm when I used the heat mat. Maybe you can get a controller for it so that you can turn it down a bit but I'm pretty confident that's likely the issue.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 26, 2020)

Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel.
> View attachment 4696112


DANG !!!! I forgot about those!!! I didn't even sell them........did I ???? I don't think I did. I'm old.....lol.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 26, 2020)

mathed said:


> It's the heat mat. I had the same problem one time, turns out it was too warm when I used the heat mat. Maybe you can get a controller for it so that you can turn it down a bit but I'm pretty confident that's likely the issue.


I have a piece of cardboard between the mat and the flat. A low tech heat controller.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 26, 2020)

Sooo I do things behind the scene, little test stuff ect. I have sent out testers, sometimes I test em myself. Gonna do a test on these. I thought a Useful Cookie would be cool, GMO Cookie x Orange Cookie. But it can't be a Useful Cookie until I test em myself.


----------



## AlienAthena (Sep 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sooo I do things behind the scene, little test stuff ect. I have sent out testers, sometimes I test em myself. Gonna do a test on these. I thought a Useful Cookie would be cool, GMO Cookie x Orange Cookie. But it can't be a Useful Cookie until I test em myself.


I’ve been on a GMO kick lately. I’ve got my eyes on this 

GMO x Chem Cookie Trip would be


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2020)

Sounds interesting, the name is golden! I know you don’t believe it, but some of us like the work shots. Breeding shots and seeded flowers are beautiful too! 
Just a thought!

My dad chopped the outdoor Christmas last week, I didn’t get eyes on it so I think it was premature. It was frosted out pretty good last time I saw it so I’m sure he just couldn’t wait another day. Hahahaha!
He was about to go after the ecsd and I talked him out of it. That little plant yielded 6 oz and probably had a couple more to put on if he had been more patient from what I’m seeing indoor.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 26, 2020)

i dig the 1911


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> DANG !!!! I forgot about those!!! I didn't even sell them........did I ???? I don't think I did. I'm old.....lol.


Sunday give away contest!


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone have any pics of about two week old Christmas tree bud plants?

mixed two of those and two ethos regs up.....


----------



## wierdly (Sep 28, 2020)

wierdly said:


> 79 Xmas bud vegging will flip next weekView attachment 4690400


these are about two or three weeks veg they all had two big fans to start that were pretty easy to tell, almost like a duckfoot on a couple


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 28, 2020)

The GrapeOG x CD was such a hit, we're going for round 2, or is it 3, it's pretty good stuff, lol!

This one's at 8 days, and all the larfy lowers have been whacked... bring on the buds!

I really like the structure, solid bones.




Just took down another BOO, too! Should be ready for some Halloween treats! And, just started another, who needs gaps, lol!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> The GrapeOG x CD was such a hit, we're going for round 2, or is it 3, it's pretty good stuff, lol!
> 
> This one's at 8 days, and all the larfy lowers have been whacked... bring on the buds!
> 
> ...


That structure looks like the two I had that cured up to Diesel tasting. I agree, they are awesome! The other three I had were more bushy and squat, not reaching like these are and they have an earthy chocolate flavor. No more grapey hints after cure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 28, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> The GrapeOG x CD was such a hit, we're going for round 2, or is it 3, it's pretty good stuff, lol!
> 
> This one's at 8 days, and all the larfy lowers have been whacked... bring on the buds!
> 
> ...


Nice !!! But I have to tell ya that my private message game has been off point. I will offer up an apology personally to everyone that is waiting for me to respond. You included my friend. Family stuff, getting to have the 3 grandchildren here..along with our sons future ex wife..it gets complicated at times. Also !!! I'm gonna be a grandpa again, our lil girl is gonna have a baby. She is 14 weeks along, our lil girl is 26 years old by the way.

I only tell you all this family stuff.....because I honestly feel as if we are a family. I love you all.


----------



## mindriot (Sep 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice !!! But I have to tell ya that my private message game has been off point. I will offer up an apology personally to everyone that is waiting for me to respond. You included my friend. Family stuff, getting to have the 3 grandchildren here..along with our sons future ex wife..it gets complicated at times. Also !!! I'm gonna be a grandpa again, our lil girl is gonna have a baby. She is 14 weeks along, our lil girl is 26 years old by the way.
> 
> I only tell you all this family stuff.....because I honestly feel as if we are a family. I love you all.


 Congrats!!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Chem Cookie Trip, Chem D x Banana Og, Double Dipped Strawberries, Chocolate Mint Og, Blueberries n Chocolate, Chem D, Skywalker OG and Gelato 45. Sorry i can't count, make that Eight. Forgot about the Chem Cookie Trip as it is a reg.


Well this didn't happen until this last weekend, sorry i got a little lazy. I blame it on the Sunny Diesel,. Lol. Had to manually crack Skywalker OG and Gelato 45, fingers crossed. The rest are up and running. I am most excited for, the all of them. Lol. Now that I am looking at the list I don't think I dropped a Chem D x Banana Og, will do that tonight, but I did drop three Chem Cookie Trip. Hoping for at least one of those to be female. Here we go!


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2020)

Congratulations! Family first, always! Life is complicated, its just how one navigates it. Love you too bro!


----------



## EnigmaticG (Sep 29, 2020)

mathed said:


> It's the heat mat. I had the same problem one time, turns out it was too warm when I used the heat mat. Maybe you can get a controller for it so that you can turn it down a bit but I'm pretty confident that's likely the issue.


another option is to place your seedling tray on a wire baking rack over the heating mat. still gives soil warmth without cooking your seeds.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Nice !!! But I have to tell ya that my private message game has been off point. I will offer up an apology personally to everyone that is waiting for me to respond. You included my friend. Family stuff, getting to have the 3 grandchildren here..along with our sons future ex wife..it gets complicated at times. Also !!! I'm gonna be a grandpa again, our lil girl is gonna have a baby. She is 14 weeks along, our lil girl is 26 years old by the way.
> 
> I only tell you all this family stuff.....because I honestly feel as if we are a family. I love you all.


Ha, family, itza handful, lol! Congrats, grand kids are so much better than kids! Nah...

And don't worry about my pm, it's an open invitation!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Sep 29, 2020)

Just picked up the box of chocolates pack...About to go Forrest Gump on em. LIFES LIKE A BOX OF CHOCOLATES, YA NEVER KNOW WHAT YA GONNA GET!


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2020)

wierdly said:


> these are about two or three weeks veg they all had two big fans to start that were pretty easy to tell, almost like a duckfoot on a couple


gotta be these two then. Thank you! The plants are growing great


Also @Useful Seeds man.... you GAVE me these seeds. I had some sketchy worries this time last year and had to cull my entire crop which included the 79xmas tree and the lucky lime. I can’t wait to do your generosity justice. Flipping to 12/12 soon and I have 4 regs going. Any males I get I will replace with lucky lime regs. Thank you man.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> gotta be these two then. Thank you! The plants are growing great
> 
> View attachment 4698820
> Also @Useful Seeds man.... you GAVE me these seeds. I had some sketchy worries this time last year and had to cull my entire crop which included the 79xmas tree and the lucky lime. I can’t wait to do your generosity justice. Flipping to 12/12 soon and I have 4 regs going. Any males I get I will replace with lucky lime regs. Thank you man.


Glad I could help ya out my friend. And those definitely look like the Christmas Tree Bud. Expect very little stretch on them.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 29, 2020)

Second Black Domina x Hashplant Haze Down 63 days 70% milky, not quite cloudy, 25% amber, and 5% clear. Strong obvious black pepper and pine with something volatile. Strong frame and slightly bigger than average. Quite sticky. This girl has been f2ed. Pulled with seeded calyxes cracking turning light brown


----------



## Green_snake_OG (Sep 29, 2020)

Anything in here recent??? I've been trying to find good seeds that are cheap I don't have much money I spent everything on getting first grow established then lost work due to covid and someone poisoned my plants. So if any1 has cheap seeds or anything please message me or email me at [email protected] thank you.


----------



## AlienAthena (Sep 29, 2020)

Green_snake_OG said:


> Anything in here recent??? I've been trying to find good seeds that are cheap I don't have much money I spent everything on getting first grow established then lost work due to covid and someone poisoned my plants. So if any1 has cheap seeds or anything please message me or email me at [email protected] thank you.


Check out DcSeedExchange they have some nice selections for good prices and fast shipping


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 29, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Check out DcSeedExchange they have some nice selections for good prices and fast shipping


I will 2nd that


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Had to scoop up that box of chocolates drop from glg this morning and pulled the trigger on the bag of skunks and oranges also. I hope it lives up to its name!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Check out DcSeedExchange they have some nice selections for good prices and fast shipping


Fresh drop there today actually !!!!


----------



## AlienAthena (Sep 29, 2020)

Was hoping they’d have the Grape Og or Skywalker cross but no bueno. I’ll have to grab the Grape OG from JBC before that’s gone too. Will be my last purchase of the year *she says hopefully* but that Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut cross is also calling my name. decisions decisions


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 29, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Was hoping they’d have the Grape Og or Skywalker cross but no bueno. I’ll have to grab the Grape OG from JBC before that’s gone too. Will be my last purchase of the year *she says hopefully* but that Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut cross is also calling my name. decisions decisions


I hear ya, me being a small batch seed maker makes it hard for me to supply all of the vendors equally. BUT, I do small batches for a reason. Quality control. I don't throw out hundreds or thousands of packs out there for a reason.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Sep 29, 2020)

Just picked up an OC x CD at dcse. I remember someone saying a while back they were amazing. Thought I missed out.

Also, I used jbc the other day for the first time and am pleased with how convenient the process was. Grabbed some raspberries and chocolate.

I have 2 useful in the oven now. Mint chocolate trip, blackened oranges and 2 other breeders...I’m a month into flower and have around another month. Give or take. So far the blackened orange looks and smells the best. Has dense structure and nice trichome coverage. It’s exhibiting some fall colors. Night time temp is stable this time of year so its a nice surprise. I usually get the fun colors during winter...
Here she is


----------



## Boosky (Sep 29, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Just picked up an OC x CD at dcse. I remember someone saying a while back they were amazing. Thought I missed out.
> 
> Also, I used jbc the other day for the first time and am pleased with how convenient the process was. Grabbed some raspberries and chocolate.
> 
> ...


Thats purty!


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 29, 2020)

I had to snag the santa cruz blue dream cut as well as the orange cookies choc diesel crosses. I could see those disappearing by Sat.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Was hoping they’d have the Grape Og or Skywalker cross but no bueno. I’ll have to grab the Grape OG from JBC before that’s gone too. Will be my last purchase of the year *she says hopefully* but that Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut cross is also calling my name. decisions decisions


Ya... I don't buy it AA... I swore I wouldn't buy anymore seeds until I see what goes down on black Friday but I've got the BD x Choco D in my DCSE cart as we speak lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 30, 2020)

For you folks that like dealing with JBC Seeds.........I sent him a purchase list.

Double Dipped Strawberries
Chocolate Diesel S1
HAOG x Chocolate Diesel
Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
Blue Dream (Santa Cruz) x Chocolate Diesel
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

Knowing him........he will stock all of them.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> For you folks that like dealing with JBC Seeds.........I sent him a purchase list.
> 
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Chocolate Diesel S1
> ...


The Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel sounds real good. I will keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> For you folks that like dealing with JBC Seeds.........I sent him a purchase list.
> 
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Chocolate Diesel S1
> ...


To any lurkers or anyone new to the useful family, Do Not Sleep on double dipped strawberries. Unmatched flavor and potency


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 1, 2020)

Yup. Those are the ones that will make me open up my wallet. I've been wanting them for a minute.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> For you folks that like dealing with JBC Seeds.........I sent him a purchase list.
> 
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Chocolate Diesel S1
> ...


I was right, he ordered some of all that I listed.

Workin on a Box of Chocolates #6

3- Chocolate Diesel s1
3- HAOG x Chocolate Diesel
3- ECSD x Chocolate Diesel
3- Blueberries n Chocolate

Still gonna do the Orange Groves, first round will be

3- Bag of Oranges
3- Chem #4 x Bag of Oranges
3- Blueberries n Oranges
3- Banana's n Oranges

Also I didn't forget............I'm set up for the Kosher Tangie s1's finally.

I hope all is well in your homes, and gardens.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend Useful


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2020)

Have you folks seen this Blueberries n Chocolate lady ??? Photo credit goes to @Baqualin


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 1, 2020)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
> 
> View attachment 4701351


Holy guacamole it’s beautiful 

Looks like an awesome yielder, weight wise and resin wise. That cross just sounds like terp central!


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Also I didn't forget............I'm set up for the Kosher Tangie s1's finally.


 Im very excited for this my good sir


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> For you folks that like dealing with JBC Seeds.........I sent him a purchase list.
> 
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Chocolate Diesel S1
> ...


Bro! Ok, 3 x 54=162 + shipping=$172, now what do I have around here that, I don't use and worth $172? Or hit the savings? My old lady is gonna kill me. Lol. I better find something worth $172. Damn, feminized seeds has turned me into my crackhead days of taking a VCR to a pawn shop. Lol. Yes, I have looked the Devil in the the eye and he shyed away. Lol. Haven't touched the stuff for 25 years so it's funny looking back now. But seriously, where am I gonna get $172? Lol. Ok thats the last lol. Lol. Sorry, been on call all week and I don't jeopardize my job just to smoke so this is the first time in a week on the Sunny Diesel I'm a little blazed to say the least right now.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Bro! Ok, 3 x 54=162 + shipping=$172, now what do I have around here that, I don't use and worth $172? Or hit the savings? My old lady is gonna kill me. Lol. I better find something worth $172. Damn, feminized seeds has turned me into my crackhead days of taking a VCR to a pawn shop. Lol. Yes, I have looked the Devil in the the eye and he shyed away. Lol. Haven't touched the stuff for 25 years so it's funny looking back now. But seriously, where am I gonna get $172? Lol. Ok thats the last lol. Lol. Sorry, been on call all week and I don't jeopardize my job just to smoke so this is the first time in a week on the Sunny Diesel I'm a little blazed to say the least right now.


..._ the first time in a week_... 
and here I thought the 10 minutes it takes, from the time I wake up, 'til I'm high, was excessive. lol


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> ..._ the first time in a week_...
> and here I thought the 10 minutes it takes, from the time I wake up, 'til I'm high, was excessive. lol


Yeah, I have to do it once every three months. I kind of look at it as a cleanse but it does suck, I sleep like shit.


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 3, 2020)

I believe this one may be the dark phenomenon it also has the most zest smell i also have the sweet orange phenomenon going and the really beautiful phenomenon that doesn't express many terps


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

from my last seed drop I kept one Sunny Diesel in veg. Been in flower about 11 days and my wife just trimmed it up yesterday. Will try to get pic up tomorrow when I tend to them.


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 4, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4703381I believe this one may be the dark phenomenon it also has the most zest smell i also have the sweet orange phenomenon going and the really beautiful phenomenon that doesn't express many terps


I'm sorry, what cross is this?


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Anthei$ said:


> I'm sorry, what cross is this?


Sorry I forgot to say that's boo


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Sorry I forgot to say that's boo


Also that should be pheno lol


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 4, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies F2. All of these have been heaters. Resistant to rot and PM. Stanky AF Grapefruit and Chem. Strong branches.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 4, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4703869
> 
> Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies F2. All of these have been heaters. Resistant to rot and PM. Stanky AF Grapefruit and Chem. Strong branches.


i think that the first leaf on the left side, that is partially out of the picture, is smiling at us.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I was right, he ordered some of all that I listed.
> 
> Workin on a Box of Chocolates #6
> 
> ...


Chem #4 x Chocolate Diesel? Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 4, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> i think that the first leaf on the left side, that is partially out of the picture, is smiling at us.


Took me awhile but I see it now, good catch.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 6, 2020)

Just popped 2 of @Useful Seeds 
Chem d x boo feminized. Running these along with 2 copper orgi feminized from @Amos Otis Brisco's bargain beans. Couldn't decide between these 2 excellent selections so decided to pop 2 of both. Needless to say I'm excited about this run. First time running @Useful Seeds. Will post some pics later in the grow. Thanks.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 6, 2020)

I've been eyeing both of those. I have seed envy


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 6, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I've been eyeing both of those. I have seed envy


They are both cheap and readily available. Go for it.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm a big fan of Useful seeds. i have 6 or 8 of his strains. Great value for sure. I always check out Briscos seeds on DC and follow his thread and posts here. Dude has good taste in music, women, and weed. Next buy wil include some of his along with another Useful pack. Nice pickup on your stuff!


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 6, 2020)

Just dropped some blueberries n chocolate. Clock starts now! Can’t wait for that diesel taste.



ChrispyCritter said:


> I'm a big fan of Useful seeds. i have 6 or 8 of his strains. Great value for sure. I always check out Briscos seeds on DC and follow his thread and posts here. Dude has good taste in music, women, and weed. Next buy wil include some of his along with another Useful pack. Nice pickup on your stuff!


 Picked up some of his Sweet Dixie when I scored my useful gear. His orgi sounds good too. Just starting out with both. To the adventures of brisco county beans lololol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 6, 2020)

I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


----------



## Qube (Oct 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


Yes Please! I bought the original release of LUI but I wasn't experienced enough at the time to do them justice. I still have a pack of Spice of Life Adventure Mix as I was hoping to find a grapefruit Sweet Tooth leaner but I haven't had much luck popping those old seeds. I've been looking into some methods that may help so hopefully something will pop. I definitely would love to see some of that old school flavor coming back into the mix. I'm pretty tired of OG/Cookies/Flavor of the month shit that's been going down. Everything is so diluted that it's all the same now. I want variety in my highs.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


Absolutely... so many strains I want to revisit that have become super rare or seemingly lost! 

Hope your doing well too Useful by the way... here's some Chem D x Banana OG shots by the way... 



And some of my Blackened Oranges harvest from yesterday... 



She's super funky....


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


In the pines and black lime please


----------



## wierdly (Oct 7, 2020)

I need to find real deal skunk, just got some wonder skunk from the dispo... I see why they named it that, When I opened it I said I wonder why they said this was skunk?


----------



## Smokingpeat (Oct 7, 2020)

Just popped 8 raspberries and chocolate seeds. Paper towel method starting Saturday night. 7/8 germination so far. Hoping the last one pops as I wanted 8!! She was smaller than the other ones. Popped her in some soil even though she hadn’t popped yet and hoping she’s just shy. Ordered some bag of oranges as well.. super excited


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 7, 2020)

wierdly said:


> I need to find real deal skunk, just got some wonder skunk from the dispo... I see why they named it that, When I opened it I said I wonder why they said this was skunk?


The struggle is real haha


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 7, 2020)

Here is 1 of my 3x3 Filled with useful b.o,g-cd,Boo in 5 3 gals oh and chem-boo 9 days today


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 7, 2020)

And another 3x3 same gear accept one like several weeks ahead all 4 in 5 gals


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Here is 1 of my 3x3 Filled with useful b.o,g-cd,Boo in 5 3 gals View attachment 4706833


Is that the BO dead center? Think I recognize those dark green leaves haha


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


All sounds awesome, what’s lui? Funny, I was just looking at two old projects I was working on before I shutdown and moved. Sweet tooth and herijuana! My herijuana came from a forum member here who had worked it a bit. Had dark hues with purple, small sticky, fast, smelled of carob and vitamins. Tiny buds that were heavy and hard. Mellow and not devastating. I might have pics, recently found an old thumb drive. I pulled a matching pair if I’m not mistaken that puts it f5, I’d have to check my notes if I still have them. The sweet tooth I had was a monster, huge yields in a flat 8 weeks. First time I ran her 1/2 lb in a 5 gallon under a 430 watt son Agro and 2-70 watt danglers. Taste was like a mouthful of raw sugar with a slightly skunky finish. What was cool is it was just caked with frost. I crossed it to a diesel leaning original sour diesel male from Cali connection that was a frosted male. As of yet neither tested.
Heck ya, let’s go!


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


I know i dont speak for everyone but the hype strain swimming hole has become stagnant. I would love to get my hands on some older strains. I feel like its kinda my obligation to preserve the older and more exotic lines. +1 vote from me


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 7, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Is that the BO dead center? Think I recognize those dark green leaves haha


No that’s the gelato-cd it was a mutant so put it into flower like a week earlier


----------



## danktechno (Oct 7, 2020)

wierdly said:


> I need to find real deal skunk, just got some wonder skunk from the dispo... I see why they named it that, When I opened it I said I wonder why they said this was skunk?


Wonder skunk... That's probably williams wonder x some skunk strain. What did it smell like?


----------



## Qube (Oct 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> All sounds awesome, what’s lui? Funny, I was just looking at two old projects I was working on before I shutdown and moved. Sweet tooth and herijuana! My herijuana came from a forum member here who had worked it a bit. Had dark hues with purple, small sticky, fast, smelled of carob and vitamins. Tiny buds that were heavy and hard. Mellow and not devastating. I might have pics, recently found an old thumb drive. I pulled a matching pair if I’m not mistaken that puts it f5, I’d have to check my notes if I still have them. The sweet tooth I had was a monster, huge yields in a flat 8 weeks. First time I ran her 1/2 lb in a 5 gallon under a 430 watt son Agro and 2-70 watt danglers. Taste was like a mouthful of raw sugar with a slightly skunky finish. What was cool is it was just caked with frost. I crossed it to a diesel leaning original sour diesel male from Cali connection that was a frosted male. As of yet neither tested.
> Heck ya, let’s go!


LUI = Legends Ultimate Indica - Spice of Life Seeds


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> And another 3x3 same gear accept one like several weeks ahead all 4 in 5 gals View attachment 4706836


And took a little over two weeks to clone all of them


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


definitely interested in Sweet Tooth


----------



## dopefest (Oct 7, 2020)

Popping some Blackened Oranges (born on 8/19), been sitting on them for a while now...how do I get involved in this Christmas project?


----------



## dopefest (Oct 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


Sweet Tooth def! Ah the grapefruit... ST3 was all the rage back when, I recall...never ended up snagging any unfortunately...


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


Big yes on the ST!!


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 7, 2020)

Chem d x boo seeds sprouted in 24 hours. In dirt in 48 hours. Very impressive.


----------



## wierdly (Oct 8, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Wonder skunk... That's probably williams wonder x some skunk strain. What did it smell like?


RKS X WW Had a hint of Old school skunkyness but more fruit and pine good smoke just not the real deal.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope everyone is well. I know you folks like the feminized gear, BUT, I also know a bunch of you like regs. I am currently working on an area to make regs. If I can get get this spot it will be used for some crosses, but will mainly be used to preserve some lines that a bunch of folks missed out on back in the day. I have been going through some older lists..........I actually have an original Woodhorse Herijuana pack........ Sweet Tooth,I have LUI at f6. Lots of ideas. Any interest in stuff that is lost???


Put something to the side for your long lost stepson!!! Starting a job at Amazon and soon I'll be back in my own place and I'll be back in the game!!! People are always asking where to get good seeds in 
the u.s. and I have been screaming your name!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 8, 2020)

What's good ladies and gentlemen?!?!Been trying to live between the sun and the earth and haven't touched ground anywhere... But I'm about to hit the ground running very soon!!! Just wanted to say that I cee the great things that you all are doing with Useful seeds and I cant wait to get back into the game and back with some pics of my own grows... Keep up the excellent work everyone!!! Peace and love to the whole human family and the whole marijuana family!!!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 8, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> What's good ladies and gentlemen?!?!Been trying to live between the sun and the earth and haven't touched ground anywhere... But I'm about to hit the ground running very soon!!! Just wanted to say that I cee the great things that you all are doing with Useful seeds and I cant wait to get back into the game and back with some pics of my own grows... Keep up the excellent work everyone!!! Peace and love to the whole human family and the whole marijuana family!!!


Can't wait to see you hit the ground running again man! Your grows are big part of what led me to Usefuls beans in the first place. Good luck with the new gig too!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 8, 2020)

I'd love to see what you can do with Sweet Tooth, seen some really nice looking plants come out of that one.

Back in the real world, here's a little Grapes n' Chocolate (Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel) chooglin' for 17 days.


----------



## Gobi (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm 23 days into my first run of the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. Are the purple leaf stems just genetics or is it time to supplement? No food yet, just pH'd water and Recharge.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 8, 2020)

Gobi said:


> I'm 23 days into my first run of the Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel. Are the purple leaf stems just genetics or is it time to supplement? No food yet, just pH'd water and Recharge.
> 
> View attachment 4707947


I think it's genetics, mine have all started out like yours. Those are looking sweet!


----------



## Gobi (Oct 8, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I think it's genetics, mine have all started out like yours. Those are looking sweet!


Thanks! Good to know. As a seed newb it's really exciting to watch these plants grow.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 8, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> In the pines and black lime please


I hear ya loud and clear, but I only have blessings from meangene for the Black Lime.


dopefest said:


> Popping some Blackened Oranges (born on 8/19), been sitting on them for a while now...how do I get involved in this Christmas project?


Christmas project has been covered by 2 cool people. Folks giving up precious space for the community is AWESOME !!!!!


Frank Nitty said:


> What's good ladies and gentlemen?!?!Been trying to live between the sun and the earth and haven't touched ground anywhere... But I'm about to hit the ground running very soon!!! Just wanted to say that I cee the great things that you all are doing with Useful seeds and I cant wait to get back into the game and back with some pics of my own grows... Keep up the excellent work everyone!!! Peace and love to the whole human family and the whole marijuana family!!!


VERY nice to see ya my friend. Like I said before, you don't have to be growing to visit the thread brother. I have missed you for sure.


In closing, I have procured the spot to make some regs !!!!!! A really cool part of that is I can make some freebies for folks to explore, while at the same time offering up preservations that are gone forever. My plan for the freebies is to throw a couple few ladies that I see fit in with the preservation. And from the response that I have received...............Sweet Tooth will be the first one. One freebie off the top of my head would be Chocolate Diesel x Sweet Tooth. Any other suggestions??? BOO x Sweet Tooth ???? Blue Dream x Sweet Tooth..........dang......Blue Tooth......lol.If I hadn't of lost my Black Jack cut I coulda done a Black Tooth Grin, haha.

Again, I appreciate all of you for your support, and kindness that you all show to each other here. That's the good stuff. Speaking of good stuff, our son and his wife and our 3 grandchildren are coming to visit this weekend. Gonna have a cookout on Sat., the neighbors up the road are also coming with their 3 little critters. Gonna be a great time for sure.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend

Useful


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya loud and clear, but I only have blessings from meangene for the Black Lime.
> 
> Christmas project has been covered by 2 cool people. Folks giving up precious space for the community is AWESOME !!!!!
> 
> ...


Chocolate Diesel x Sweet Tooth sounds amazing... any chance of a Chem D x Sweet Tooth?? 

Also, just as an FYI, Dankonomics already has a strain called Bluetooth and believe it or not it's actually Blue Dream Santa Cruz Cut x Sweet Tooth #4 IBL!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 8, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Chocolate Diesel x Sweet Tooth sounds amazing... any chance of a Chem D x Sweet Tooth??
> 
> Also, just as an FYI, Dankonomics already has a strain called Bluetooth and believe it or not it's actually Blue Dream Santa Cruz Cut x Sweet Tooth #4 IBL!


I could swing a Chem D x Sweet Tooth. REALLY, Dankonomics has a Bluetooth ??? We can call ours Blue Toof...........hahaha.


----------



## dopefest (Oct 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Christmas project has been covered by 2 cool people. Folks giving up precious space for the community is AWESOME !!!!!


Right on...maybe next time!


----------



## Smokingpeat (Oct 8, 2020)

@Useful Seeds just popped one of your bag of oranges to replace the one raspberries and chocolate that didn’t sprout. Super excited to check out your genetics, I definitely picked the right breeder to learn on I figure. This thread is full of nice folks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 9, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hear ya loud and clear, but I only have blessings from meangene for the Black Lime.
> 
> Christmas project has been covered by 2 cool people. Folks giving up precious space for the community is AWESOME !!!!!
> 
> ...


Love you, kind sir!!!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 9, 2020)

@Frank Nitty good to see you around, buddy! Glad to see you're wearing your usual positive attitude and look forward to you getting back on your feet. Keep smilin, sir!


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 9, 2020)

The drop at JBC is Monday at noon


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2020)

Anthei$ said:


> At the very least sanitized. I inoculate my soil with labs and I roll the seeds around in wallace myco innoculant.


I use labs but never in seedlings and skip the myco for the next round. A weak camomile tea water for seedlings is tried n true cure for damping off.


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I've been popping seeds that I made every couple days to get the process down pat. I'm taking them out of the humidity some and heat pad as soon as most of them break ground. No damping off yet.


----------



## Qube (Oct 9, 2020)

Anthei$ said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've been popping seeds that I made every couple days to get the process down pat. I'm taking them out of the humidity some and heat pad as soon as most of them break ground. No damping off yet.


I think that's key. Once they pop get the dome off and get them close to the light, depending on light source of course. 

I keep them within 12 inches of my 2'x4' t5 fixture and it really helps with the stretch and dampening.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 10, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> The drop at JBC is Monday at noon





Boosky said:


> Bro! Ok, 3 x 54=162 + shipping=$172, now what do I have around here that, I don't use and worth $172? Or hit the savings? My old lady is gonna kill me. Lol. I better find something worth $172. Damn, feminized seeds has turned me into my crackhead days of taking a VCR to a pawn shop. Lol. Yes, I have looked the Devil in the the eye and he shyed away. Lol. Haven't touched the stuff for 25 years so it's funny looking back now. But seriously, where am I gonna get $172? Lol. Ok thats the last lol. Lol. Sorry, been on call all week and I don't jeopardize my job just to smoke so this is the first time in a week on the Sunny Diesel I'm a little blazed to say the least right now.


Funny how life works sometimes. Got asked to do a side job this last week so I found my $172, just had to work a little. I will be there for the drop on Monday, thanks for the info @TWest65


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Funny how life works sometimes. Got asked to do a side job this last week so I found my $172, just had to work a little. I will be there for the drop on Monday, thanks for the info @TWest65


Now for the important part... Which 3?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 10, 2020)

looking to grab a pack of useful my first time running them. 
{growing in a 2x4 tent with a few qbs}
which shud i get?

Blueberries and Chocolate
Grape OG x CHOC. D 
Blue Dream x CHOCD

thx for the advice!


----------



## mindriot (Oct 10, 2020)

Had some time to take a few shots this weekend

GG4 x CD


----------



## mindriot (Oct 10, 2020)

Gel45 x CD


----------



## mindriot (Oct 10, 2020)

GrapeOG x CD


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 10, 2020)

Blackened Oranges after final trim


----------



## pthobson (Oct 10, 2020)

Hope everyone is well! I’ll be back to the regularly scheduled program soon as well Frank. Peace and love to everyone!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Bud porn, I mean chem cookie trip about 7.5 weeks


----------



## Boosky (Oct 10, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Now for the important part... Which 3?


Chocolate Diesel S1, Double Dipped Strawberries and Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel. I think? Lol


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 10, 2020)

just found these that were never ran


----------



## Boosky (Oct 10, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Had some time to take a few shots this weekend
> 
> GG4 x CD
> View attachment 4709886View attachment 4709887


Will be watching this one.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 10, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> just found these that were never ran
> 
> View attachment 4710108


Pop 'em


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Pop 'em


I need a Tshirt that says that! lol


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 10, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> just found these that were never ran
> 
> View attachment 4710108


Speaking of White Lotus... here's White Lotus x White Biker. She was the only female out of 5 seeds.

White Lotus x White Biker - day 27 (from flip)


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 10, 2020)

Useful really loved that White Lotus


----------



## Boosky (Oct 10, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> In the pines and black lime please


In the Pines is something I would definitely have to get if that gets ever gets done. Just read a writeup on it, sounds old school. I like to track down ones that remind me of my youth.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Chocolate Diesel S1, Double Dipped Strawberries and Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel. I think? Lol


Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel was one recommend to me by @Useful Seeds but my wife doesn't like orange flavors. I think Useful may override my wife just this once, I like orange flavor. Lol. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## krock8907 (Oct 10, 2020)

Just wondering, anyone know what cut of chem d he uses in his crosses?


----------



## Qube (Oct 10, 2020)

krock8907 said:


> Just wondering, anyone know what cut of chem d he uses in his crosses?


Is there more than one cut of Chem D?


----------



## krock8907 (Oct 11, 2020)

Qube said:


> Is there more than one cut of Chem D?


I just didn’t know if it was chem diesel or just regular old chemdawg. I thought I saw someone on her say it was the chem4 cut. I just wasn’t sure.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

There is one “chem d”
There can be only one!


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 11, 2020)

It can get confusing, there is a 91skunkVa thats another chem cut


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Oct 11, 2020)

My 1st grow ever.

Black lime special reserve.
Small buds but so deliciously stinky!
Chopping her at the end of the week.


Thanks so much useful.


----------



## krock8907 (Oct 11, 2020)

I


BigJonster said:


> It can get confusing, there is a 91skunkVa thats another chem cut


Yeah when I google chemd there’s a chemdawg X sour diesel cross that comes up and just chemdawg d. I wasn’t sure if they were the same strain or not.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 11, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> My 1st grow ever.
> 
> Black lime special reserve.
> Small buds but so deliciously stinky!
> ...


Super frosty. What smells is she putting off?


----------



## krock8907 (Oct 11, 2020)

Orange cookies X Chocolate diesel coming on lovely. Literally smells like orange creamsicles as he described. I’ve never smelled a plant like this before. Can’t wait to try her.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> It can get confusing, there is a 91skunkVa thats another chem cut


I was more referring to chem d being the best. There are actually 6 legitimate chem cuts, chemdog 1, 3, and 4 and chemdog a, c, and d. The a is AKA chem 91, c is AKA chem sister, and D is the D. The 1-4 cuts are the seeds joe brand grew out and the a-d were grown out by chemdog, the dude. 91 chem is “the chemdog” but was preferred less in subsequent years and the D became the defacto chemdog. D yields better and is louder.

oh and it’s dog not dawg! 
The 91 got its rename having been lost by chemdog, the dude, the guy calling himself skunkVA saved the day by holding that cut close like life itself.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was more referring to chem d being the best. There are actually 6 legitimate chem cuts, chemdog 1, 3, and 4 and chemdog a, c, and d. The a is AKA chem 91, c is AKA chem sister, and D is the D. The 1-4 cuts are the seeds joe brand grew out and the a-d were grown out by chemdog, the dude. 91 chem is “the chemdog” but was preferred less in subsequent years and the D became the defacto chemdog. D yields better and is louder.
> 
> oh and it’s dog not dawg!
> The 91 got its rename having been lost by chemdog, the dude, the guy calling himself skunkVA saved the day by holding that cut close like life itself.


Any idea what happened to 2 and B?


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2020)

So I just tried my second Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and first taste was that of what reminded me of Durban Poison. Not sweet though, Black licorice without the sugar is how I would best describe it. Little menthol on the exhale. Undertones of the other one i grew are coming through also. Very nice high, comfortably numb on a Sunday afternoon. Oh yeah, there's football, don't care. Music, reading and the occasional post here and there.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

I had the letters mixed up too, a was sis, b was skunkVA/91, and D was still D. 

The ones that were discarded were males.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> So I just tried my second Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and first taste was that of what reminded me of Durban Poison. Not sweet though, Black licorice without the sugar is how I would best describe it. Undertones of the other one i grew are coming through also. Very nice high, comfortably numb on a Sunday afternoon. Oh yeah, there's football, don't care. Music, reading and the occasional post here and there.


Sounds delightful!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 11, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Useful really loved that White Lotus


I sure did my friend. I think I held her for about 7 years or so, she was special. I have another pack or 2 in the vault to hunt at some point.



krock8907 said:


> Just wondering, anyone know what cut of chem d he uses in his crosses?


Hi there, I am now down to the Chem D, and Chem #4. My 2 favorites actually



krock8907 said:


> View attachment 4710991
> Orange cookies X Chocolate diesel coming on lovely. Literally smells like orange creamsicles as he described. I’ve never smelled a plant like this before. Can’t wait to try her.


Thanks a bunch for the support !!! That pheno pops up quite a bit in that line. Nice pic, thank you for posting her for all to see !!!!!

On another note, the weekend was great !!! Family, friends, grandchildren, weather was beautiful, food off the grill with a bunch of side dishes was awesome !!! We went to bed this mornin at about 4:30 ish.....lol. Had to get up early and do garden stuff.........yeah..I had fun, but I feel like a broke dicked dog today, hahaha!!!!

Say it now because ya never know !!!

Your friend

Useful
.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2020)

krock8907 said:


> View attachment 4710991
> Orange cookies X Chocolate diesel coming on lovely. Literally smells like orange creamsicles as he described. I’ve never smelled a plant like this before. Can’t wait to try her.


Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel it is. Blue Dream will have to wait, i think.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I sure did my friend. I think I held her for about 7 years or so, she was special. I have another pack or 2 in the vault to hunt at some point.
> 
> 
> Hi there, I am now down to the Chem D, and Chem #4. My 2 favorites actually
> ...


I hear ya! People don't realize keeping up with a garden means going without sleep sometimes.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2020)

As promised, Sunny Diesel after a good veg period. The last one from my last seed drop. Custom hood weight in pics. Lol Day 20 of flower.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I hear ya! People don't realize keeping up with a garden means going without sleep sometimes.


Lot's of time involved on my end fer sure !!! Honestly, things have been crazy for me lately, the garden, pollinations, cloning, mother plant care, taking my wife to her treatments, family/friend get togethers, doin my best to communicate with my family here, and on IG as well. But i'm cool with it.....my old ass thrives on things that motivate, I also on the side do an occasional custom paint job on old bikes, classic vehicles, ect. An old friend once told me "love living it" !!! And I do every day. 

I mean it when I say "say it now because ya never know". Most of you older cats get that, i'm sure a bunch of of youngsters get it as well. I have had some incredibly heart breaking losses over the years, some recent. 

I know you folks don't need someone that ya buy seed from preach to you about life. BUT......if you love someone..ya gotta let them know .Every day!!

Your friend

Useful


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lot's of time involved on my end fer sure !!! Honestly, things have been crazy for me lately, the garden, pollinations, cloning, mother plant care, taking my wife to her treatments, family/friend get togethers, doin my best to communicate with my family here, and on IG as well. But i'm cool with it.....my old ass thrives on things that motivate, I also on the side do an occasional custom paint job on old bikes, classic vehicles, ect. An old friend once told me "love living it" !!! And I do every day.
> 
> I mean it when I say "say it now because ya never know". Most of you older cats get that, i'm sure a bunch of of youngsters get it as well. I have had some incredibly heart breaking losses over the years, some recent.
> 
> ...


All I do is pop seeds and grow 'em. Stopped keeping moms and life is much easier, especially since I found feminized seeds. I'd imagine you spend 3-4 times the amount of time in the garden than I do. I tip my hat to you and am grateful that I found you and your seeds.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2020)

Chem #4 is my favorite then Skunk Va. Skunk Va was a little finicky for me but at the time was the best I was a growing for sure, so it was probably grower error as to why it was finicky. Wish I could grow it now after all these years of wisdom. That or Chem #4. Have never grown the Chem D but the reports of baby poo smell doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

It’s more like dog poo than baby. Somewhere between skunk ass and the poo lol but that’s not what you get when you get up in there.

honestly it’s similar to 91, just louder and as you let it go late it gets more of the chemmy/garlic thing.


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 11, 2020)

MassGrassRoots said:


> My 1st grow ever.
> 
> Black lime special reserve.
> Small buds but so deliciously stinky!
> ...


Looks like you got a few more weeks to go. The buds will swell up considerably the last few weeks. Harvesting early is the most common mistake newer growers make.


----------



## DocofRock (Oct 11, 2020)

I remember my first grow almost 2 years ago - Useful’s Blueberries n’ Chocolate. Then, with the quality I saw from that plant, the following he had acquired here, his readiness to go out of his way for his customers, and the consistent fire genetics he puts out. The grow turned out perfect, and the smell was phenomenal.

I kept up with the community, kept up with his drops, have been gracious enough for some freebies, and just can’t deny the guy’s acumen for business acumen, customer service, and integrity.

Today, as I’m working to turn the hobby of cultivation into the dream of entrepreneurship in the legal cannabis space, I just wanted to say to all of you - My 350-400+ plant grow space will be almost predominately Useful’s genetics and there’s a reason: the customer service is unbeatable, the dude’s commitment to the dream of providing top-shelf genetics at hobbiest prices, his integrity and character are genuine, and I know what I get out of Useful’s gear: stable, high-quality genetics that will take any amount of neglect or abuse on my part usually without batting an eye, and supporting an old-school, grassroots effort to just get quality bud out there for free, just for the sake of it.

Here’s how we’re moving along: company in good standing, pending commercial licensure (all already have personal licensure) via state, bootstrapping many, many more rooms and fixtures (all these fixtures were assembled by either myself, my wife, my best friend, or his wife; from sawing metal and riveting it together, to thermal taping on strips, to wiring each strip, then wiring each power supply to 2 fixtures.

Here’s the 85% completed veg room/clone/seedling room; the PPFD is retarded with the scatter, so our PSUs will be driven at probably 150 watts (split between 2 fixtures) in early veg to 375ish until they’re a bit off the lights (gets up to 1000+ ppfd within a few inches from the canopy at rated power). Gonna be a lot of useful genes in here I have a feeling. Cannot wait! All these fixtures have been hand made with aluminum, 5000k Samsung F-Series 3rd Gen. Flowering fixtures will off course be different. 

Keep you all posted, time is hard to come by when you’re bootstrapping and doing all the labor yourselves. Anyone ever seen a triple stacked veg room with 8 foot ceilings? Haha. All the other space is double-stacked (1 multipurpose room, 2 dedicated flowering rooms + the living and kitchen).

The facility is incredible secure (almost over the top), when you consider that we have cameras inside and out, every window literally completely disabled (bars every 6 inches that are drilled through a 2x4 which is the drilled 6-7 more times (6” screws maybe?). I can climb the bars as a ladder no problem). A deadbolt+ ancii 2 commercial grade self closing, self locking door, and another completely disabled Exterior entrance. 5 700CFM silver-impregnated true hepa filters, 4 commercial dehumidifiers, 5x 20”Hurricane pro, Antimicrobial paint, UNC in the central certainty and air return duct. Extreme home makeover.


----------



## DocofRock (Oct 11, 2020)

And just to give props to my favorite breeder: I sometimes buy Useful’s beans.

*I don’t often buy cannabis seeds, but when I do, it’s Dos Equis.... I mean Useful Seeds”.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2020)

Week two today for my boo,b.o,chem boo and chocolate latto , I woke up this morning something smelt off like sweet garbage, sniffed around my bedroom ( this tent is in my bedroom) open it up and it start snowing in there!!


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2020)

And my runt mutated chocolatto is looking good everyday at week 3


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 12, 2020)

Here's a cut of BJ x CD from my last run. I'm taking it easier on the luminance this run hoping to bump up the taste.


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 12, 2020)

8 had to get the haog and the orange cookies x cd


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 12, 2020)

Went with a double dipped strawberries


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Oct 12, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Went with a double dipped strawberries


I managed to just miss that one. Lucky! I wonder if @Useful Seeds has plans for another restock of that one?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 12, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> I managed to just miss that one. Lucky! I wonder if @Useful Seeds has plans for another restock of that one?


Wow, they're gone already?? I really don't have a finger of the pulse of the cannabis growing community... I was sure the HAOG x Choco D would be the first one gone lol


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Oct 12, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Wow, they're gone already?? I really don't have a finger of the pulse of the cannabis growing community... I was sure the HAOG x Choco D would be the first one gone lol


Yeah they’re gone at jbc. I was anticipating the drop and thought I was on top of it but alas...


----------



## Boosky (Oct 12, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Went with a double dipped strawberries


Missed out, what was there 5 packs total or did someone pull a fast one like with Bodhi stuff and buy 20 packs, only to never pop them. The only one i really wanted. I am super bummed.

Edit: OK I'm better now, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 12, 2020)

Ok now that I'm done crying. Lol I ended up getting Chocolate Diesel S1, HAOG x Chocolate Diesel and Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel. Actually nothing like my original order was gonna be, except the S1. I do believe in destiny and I know I will still get fire out of these. Still want a pack of Double Dipped Strawberries though, seems to be a favorite of the Chocolate Diesel crosses.


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey I totally forgot about the drop and missed out on the double dipp too. I did just put some choc diesel seeds into dort yesterday tho, so that's a bit of consolation.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 13, 2020)

DocofRock said:


> And just to give props to my favorite breeder: I sometimes buy Useful’s beans.
> 
> *I don’t often buy cannabis seeds, but when I do, it’s Dos Equis.... I mean Useful Seeds”.


That’s awesome! The other night I told my wife “I don’t grow weed very often but when I do, it’s DANK!” We were watching old commercials of the Dos Equis guy and laughing our ass off. They’re not that funny on their own, but add Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and they’re hilarious.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 13, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> I managed to just miss that one. Lucky! I wonder if @Useful Seeds has plans for another restock of that one?


Hopefully


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2020)

Happy birthday to me!!! 52 years young!!!


----------



## mindriot (Oct 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Happy birthday to me!!! 52 years young!!!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Happy birthday to me!!! 52 years young!!!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 13, 2020)

Years mean nothing. My aunt got around better than most half her age and just passed at 97.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2020)

Happy birthday Frank!!


----------



## unomas (Oct 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Happy birthday to me!!! 52 years young!!!


Happy birthday, OG!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 13, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> I managed to just miss that one. Lucky! I wonder if @Useful Seeds has plans for another restock of that one?


I will be making more for sure !!!



Frank Nitty said:


> Happy birthday to me!!! 52 years young!!!


Happy Birthday ole timer......hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! Love living it my friend.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Happy birthday to me!!! 52 years young!!!


52 just means your playing with a full deck. lol. Happy Birthday, Frank!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Happy birthday to me!!! 52 years young!!!


Happy Birthday!
Hope you’re recovering from celebrating!
Very good and comfortable to see you here!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2020)

I hope all is well everyone. I did drop the Sweet Tooth #3 seeds, this pack was 16-17 years old. Out of the pack of 13....9 have sprouted and 8 look GREAT !!!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope all is well everyone. I did drop the Sweet Tooth #3 seeds, this pack was 16-17 years old. Out of the pack of 13....9 have sprouted and 8 look GREAT !!!


Out of all the fruity flavors grapefruit is my favorite. Will be patiently waiting. Thank you for the variety of flavors you bring. @Useful Seeds do you have a secret for popping older seeds?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Out of all the fruity flavors grapefruit is my favorite. Will be patiently waiting. Thank you for the variety of flavors you bring.


There will be a big bushy BOO in there when the the pollen flows..........just sayin.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Out of all the fruity flavors grapefruit is my favorite. Will be patiently waiting. Thank you for the variety of flavors you bring. @Useful Seeds do you have a secret for popping older seeds?


Just thought about it. If you told me, then it wouldn't be a secret, would it? Lol


----------



## ApacheBone (Oct 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I hope all is well everyone. I did drop the Sweet Tooth #3 seeds, this pack was 16-17 years old. Out of the pack of 13....9 have sprouted and 8 look GREAT !!!


What’s up Useful. 
If I may ask. How are you storing your seeds?


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Out of all the fruity flavors grapefruit is my favorite. Will be patiently waiting. Thank you for the variety of flavors you bring. @Useful Seeds do you have a secret for popping older seeds?



You edited that post and asked the question, just as Useful started to answer, so I don't think he saw the question.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Just thought about it. If you told me, then it wouldn't be a secret, would it? Lol


No secret method my friend, I store em in the fridge, scuff em and get em moist.



ApacheBone said:


> What’s up Useful.
> If I may ask. How are you storing your seeds?


I store them in a fridge in sealed military first aid kit containers actually. An old Vietnam vet friend of mine gave me a bunch of them. They are steel and have a rubber seal. I keep em separated by usage....I have ones that are listed for future projects, gifts, old lines, ect.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2020)

Chem d x banana og, aka bandana. Dank melon mostly mule kick in the head, Fred but another one of Usefuls gems. Thanks, man, pleasure to grow and smoke


----------



## Boosky (Oct 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Chem d x banana og, aka bandana. Dank melon mostly mule kick in the head, Fred but another one of Usefuls gems. Thanks, man, pleasure to grow and smoke


Got one going now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Chem d x banana og, aka bandana. Dank melon mostly mule kick in the head, Fred but another one of Usefuls gems. Thanks, man, pleasure to grow and smoke


Awesome review! I've got one going right now with some serious Banana terps... I've got a cutting of it I'm saving in case it's a keeper... buds are dense AF too


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 18, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Awesome review! I've got one going right now with some serious Banana terps... I've got a cutting of it I'm saving in case it's a keeper... buds are dense AF too


In testing there were two plants that were found to be unstable, most likely from the Chem D. That's why I decided not to sell them, gave a bunch away though, and have been hearing nothing but good things....go figure...lol. There is actually a banana nut bread pheno in that line with take a seat potency. I still have a bunch left, maybe I should do some Christmas time freebies???


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 18, 2020)

Blueberries and oranges


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> In testing there were two plants that were found to be unstable, most likely from the Chem D. That's why I decided not to sell them, gave a bunch away though, and have been hearing nothing but good things....go figure...lol. There is actually a banana nut bread pheno in that line with take a seat potency. I still have a bunch left, maybe I should do some Christmas time freebies???


Sounds like they would be a hit to me!

I know that Chem D can bring some wonkiness to the gene pool so I'm glad mines been very stable all things considered. She's a little nute sensitive and may take some dialing in but definitely appears to be worth it so far... got some purple fade real early in life, even the clone has it


But no sign of intersex traits or anything, and let me tell you, that one in flower hasn't had it easy.

Banana nut bread you say.... here's hoping! I could use another good sit down and chill strain in the stable...


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 19, 2020)

Chem boo,Boo,B.O,choco latto, at week 3 smells like an Orange orchid in here!! Sweet stacking plants for sure.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 19, 2020)

And My other 3x3 minus the choco latto at week 3


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 19, 2020)

So, even though I lost the A-Dub cut in the tree incident, I do have 10 vials of her reversed pollen. Thinkin of some things, please feel free to offer up suggestions. I'm thinking for sure Blueberry Dub, Orange Dub, Chem Dub, Banana Dub........just spit balling here.


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> So, even though I lost the A-Dub cut in the tree incident, I do have 10 vials of her reversed pollen. Thinkin of some things, please feel free to offer up suggestions. I'm thinking for sure Blueberry Dub, Orange Dub, Chem Dub, Banana Dub........just spit balling here.


Those all sound great. The Blueberry and Chem Dub are right up my alley. Some Razz Dub and Chocolate Strawberry Dub sounds tasty too.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> So, even though I lost the A-Dub cut in the tree incident, I do have 10 vials of her reversed pollen. Thinkin of some things, please feel free to offer up suggestions. I'm thinking for sure Blueberry Dub, Orange Dub, Chem Dub, Banana Dub........just spit balling here.


Umm, yes, yes, yes and yes. Thank you sir may I have another


----------



## Boosky (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes and yes


NukaKola said:


> Those all sound great. The Blueberry and Chem Dub are right up my alley. Some Razz Dub and Chocolate Strawberry Dub sounds tasty too.


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 20, 2020)

boo at around 8 weeks


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 21, 2020)

arrived today


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 21, 2020)

Grape OG x CD filling in nicely at 31 days.











And a bitty, baby BOO.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 21, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Those all sound great. The Blueberry and Chem Dub are right up my alley. Some Razz Dub and Chocolate Strawberry Dub sounds tasty too.


Dubble Dipped Choc. Adub x choc d


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 23, 2020)

8 packs of Box of Chocolates #6 at GLG
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/product/useful-seeds-boxes-of-chocolates-6/

3 seeds- Double D
3 seeds- Blueberries n Chocolate
3 seeds- HAOG x Chocolate Diesel
3 seeds- Chocolate Diesel F1


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

I'd have to think that by hitting ChemD with Boo would have little change to plants structure and flower structure of ChemD. It might add to but not drastically change its taste or smell. I bet there's some pheno's in this cross that would turn heads. Even if it leans Boo you win. I was looking at some csi gear but I'm thinking I can get something better with Useful. Bet hitting ChemD with a Skunk would kick up some funk.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't understand genetics and I don't have any experience smoking any of the strains that @Useful Seeds crosses with the Chocolate Diesel but is the CD male mainly used to impact the structure and stability of the resulting cross, or does it do !much much more and I'm a dumbass for asking? I'm leaning toward the latter based on what I know about myself. I just wonder how different and better these crosses are to say Blue Dream or Chem Dog and the others? Thanks


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 23, 2020)

Hahah shoot I just picked up a pack of choco diesel s1. I should have been patient.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 23, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Hahah shoot I just picked up a pack of choco diesel s1. I should have been patient.


I couldn't wait either. I got a pack of HAOG but I wanted the Grape OG pretty bad so I got that pack too. I got AK bad beans free which is very generous.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I couldn't wait either. I got a pack of HAOG but I wanted the Grape OG pretty bad so I got that pack too. I got AK bad beans free which is very generous.


Can't beat the price for the genetics you get to run. For $100 Canadian I get 10 Useful fem seeds through jbc. Ran OC x CD last winter and was impressed with the quality to say the least. No duds and had a pheno that had some serious funk that cut through the citrus, super complex profile.
My first experience with fem seeds and I picked a great one!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 23, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I don't understand genetics and I don't have any experience smoking any of the strains that @Useful Seeds crosses with the Chocolate Diesel but is the CD male mainly used to impact the structure and stability of the resulting cross, or does it do !much much more and I'm a dumbass for asking? I'm leaning toward the latter based on what I know about myself. I just wonder how different and better these crosses are to say Blue Dream or Chem Dog and the others? Thanks


My Chocolate Diesel crosses are actually from a reversed female. She has proven herself to be an amazing lady. She actually has made great cuts greater....lol. No kiddin, i'm not blowin smoke, she is a unicorn. Here are a few examples.......folks here that have grown Chocolate Diesel fem crosses,,,,,please post em up.

Orange Cookies x Choc D

Blueberries n Chocolate

Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

Double Dipped Strawberries

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel
Chem 91 SKVA x Chocolate Diesel

92 Skunk x Chocolate Diesel

Tranquil Chocolate

Another Tranquil Chocolate pic just because...lol

Straight up Chocolate Diesel s1.

Now you folks see why I do so many Chocolate Diesel fem crosses. Some of you already understand why.......and sent me these pics.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 23, 2020)

All of the plants of yours that I've grown have been beautiful pants that are easy to grow and are just great so around plants. Strong potency and taste and solid yield. I just didn't know how these differed from the originals. I'm just stuck in a hole and never tried or grew any of the other so i m just asking. We are lucky to have your seeds and knowled ge available Thank you


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 23, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can't beat the price for the genetics you get to run. For $100 Canadian I get 10 Useful fem seeds through jbc. Ran OC x CD last winter and was impressed with the quality to say the least. No duds and had a pheno that had some serious funk that cut through the citrus, super complex profile.
> My first experience with fem seeds and I picked a great one!!


I really appreciate that, thank you !!! Quality seed should be affordable. Expensive does not always = quality. Folks are figuring that out.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 23, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> All of the plants of yours that I've grown have been beautiful pants that are easy to grow and are just great so around plants. Strong potency and taste and solid yield. I just didn't know how these differed from the originals. I'm just stuck in a hole and never tried or grew any of the other so i m just asking. We are lucky to have your seeds and knowled ge available Thank you


I really appreciate that post. But i'm the lucky one, blessed one. Your support is certainly appreciated.

On another note, I was talking with Breeder Steve/Spice of Life the last couple of days. I got to thinkin that even though he isn't vending seed, I wanted to reach out to him and get his blessing on the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation simply out of respect. He is totally cool with my project, but pointed out that my preservation will not be an f2 of the line. It will be an IBL because Sweet Tooth #3 was not an f1.....it was line work. Really cool talkin with him. SO, just gonna let ya know that he suggested that I name it Sweet Truth, IBL of Spice of Life's Sweet Tooth #3. I'm honored to get the thumbs up on this. Breeder Steve is a pioneer. Gotta pay respect to those that paved the way to get us to where we are now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My Chocolate Diesel crosses are actually from a reversed female. She has proven herself to be an amazing lady. She actually has made great cuts greater....lol. No kiddin, i'm not blowin smoke, she is a unicorn. Here are a few examples.......folks here that have grown Chocolate Diesel fem crosses,,,,,please post em up.
> 
> Orange Cookies x Choc D
> View attachment 4723243
> ...



GG4xCD


----------



## mindriot (Oct 24, 2020)

Jungle Spice x Choc Diesel


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 24, 2020)

Double dipped strawberries


----------



## georgekush405 (Oct 24, 2020)

Hey folks - thought I'd share some pics of my recent run with Useful's Chocolate Diesel and Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel. 

First up is Chocolate Diesel. 
I popped 1 pack and found 2 keepers. One more super frosty, Sour Diesel leaning pheno I ran indoor in a 1 gal, and the pheno I ran outdoors in a SIP tub, with the early terps tasting like sweet chocolate. 

Chocolate Diesel (SD leaner)


----------



## mindriot (Oct 24, 2020)

by the way.. the Jungle Chocolate is a big hit in my circle.. flavor of pine/earth/hash with a touch of sour. Great during the day for me, mentally stimulating and I get some visual artifacts if I smoke too much. Definitely not lacking in potency.


----------



## georgekush405 (Oct 24, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel (Outdoor pheno)


----------



## georgekush405 (Oct 24, 2020)

Here's some Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel. Crazy Goji berry smell and flavor. More Goji than the Goji F2s I ran. Nice sativa dominate flow. Awesome stuff.


----------



## georgekush405 (Oct 24, 2020)

I have some BOO going into flower soon and these gems coming up this winter. Shoutout to one of my favorite breeders in the game @Useful Seeds Love your work brotha!


----------



## mindriot (Oct 24, 2020)

georgekush405 said:


> Here's some Goji OG x Chocolate Diesel. Crazy Goji berry smell and flavor. More Goji than the Goji F2s I ran. Nice sativa dominate flow. Awesome stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4723723View attachment 4723724View attachment 4723727View attachment 4723730


 good to hear, I have a pack of those I'm gonna run soon.. they look nice!


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 24, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel S1


Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel


Chocolate Pie


----------



## bythekasiz (Oct 24, 2020)

gg4 x cd


Gelato45 x cd


Chem D x cd


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 24, 2020)

DANG !!!!!!! Nice pics everyone  I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Sunny Diesel


I thing this will work. Very tasty to say the least.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 25, 2020)

How tolerant are the seeds to cold weather? We're starting to get a lot of days in the low teens to freezing temps range, and I'm concerned about the seeds dying in transit. How much of a concern is this? Should I wait for a warm weather window to order? @Useful Seeds


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 25, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> How tolerant are the seeds to cold weather? We're starting to get a lot of days in the low teens to freezing temps range, and I'm concerned about the seeds dying in transit. How much of a concern is this? Should I wait for a warm weather window to order? @Useful Seeds


Your fine. Those postal trucks aren't THAT cold haha. Also seeds actually store better at cool to cold temps. Heat and humidity are the actual killers. Fall is basically the best possible time of year to order beans imo


----------



## Boosky (Oct 25, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> How tolerant are the seeds to cold weather? We're starting to get a lot of days in the low teens to freezing temps range, and I'm concerned about the seeds dying in transit. How much of a concern is this? Should I wait for a warm weather window to order? @Useful Seeds


In the middle of summer is when I worry and make sure I get to the mailbox asap after delivery. Any other time of year I feel is fine, at least where I live. Seeds get shipped all times of years and all over the world, have no fear.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 25, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Your fine. Those postal trucks aren't THAT cold haha. Also seeds actually store better at cool to cold temps. Heat and humidity are the actual killers. Fall is basically the best possible time of year to order beans imo


Fall? We didn't get fall, went from 80 to 11. Lol. Winter just got here today! Snow is a flyin'!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> How tolerant are the seeds to cold weather? We're starting to get a lot of days in the low teens to freezing temps range, and I'm concerned about the seeds dying in transit. How much of a concern is this? Should I wait for a warm weather window to order? @Useful Seeds


Non-issue with seeds as long as you keep them cool and dry


----------



## Boosky (Oct 25, 2020)

Got these recently.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 25, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> How tolerant are the seeds to cold weather? We're starting to get a lot of days in the low teens to freezing temps range, and I'm concerned about the seeds dying in transit. How much of a concern is this? Should I wait for a warm weather window to order? @Useful Seeds


Like the other folks stated, I prefer to order seeds in the cooler months.


----------



## lambandtuna (Oct 25, 2020)

anybody know how to get ahold of some boo i tried jbc but hes out


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 25, 2020)

lambandtuna said:


> anybody know how to get ahold of some boo i tried jbc but hes out


Pretty sure it's sold out across the board. Gonna have to wait for another drop.


----------



## lambandtuna (Oct 26, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Pretty sure it's sold out across the board. Gonna have to wait for another drop.


aint no reason it shouldnt be sold out iv seen and heard so many good things about it i dont blame people for getting to it before it goes lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2020)

Blackened oranges week 4 she has a unique dirty gym sock on your feet but a tangerine in your face smell?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2020)

And choco latto the smell has changed to a lime cookie smell


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2020)

And boo, orange skunk funk my favorite terp in weed


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2020)

And last but not least chem-boo she has tear jerk gassy mango smell amazing glad I got cuts of all cause there always be space open for usefuls gear good job bro.. oh for the older crowd let’s play where’s Waldo expect let’s find the one purple leaf!!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Oct 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I really appreciate that post. But i'm the lucky one, blessed one. Your support is certainly appreciated.
> 
> On another note, I was talking with Breeder Steve/Spice of Life the last couple of days. I got to thinkin that even though he isn't vending seed, I wanted to reach out to him and get his blessing on the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation simply out of respect. He is totally cool with my project, but pointed out that my preservation will not be an f2 of the line. It will be an IBL because Sweet Tooth #3 was not an f1.....it was line work. Really cool talkin with him. SO, just gonna let ya know that he suggested that I name it Sweet Truth, IBL of Spice of Life's Sweet Tooth #3. I'm honored to get the thumbs up on this. Breeder Steve is a pioneer. Gotta pay respect to those that paved the way to get us to where we are now.


Great post, I used to follow breeder Steve back in the day late 90s early 2000. I ran his sweet tooth 3 and shiskaberry 3. The only thing I didn't like about the Sweet Tooth 3 was it was prone to Autoflower when root bound.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2020)

@Useful Seeds Glad to see you _(finally_) took my advice on selling 3 packs of your fems!! LOL. The Box of Chocolate idea from GLG is a winner for sure. Thanks again for selling great genetics at great prices.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> And last but not least chem-boo she has tear jerk gassy mango smell amazing glad I got cuts of all cause there always be space open for usefuls gear good job bro.. oh for the older crowd let’s play where’s Waldo expect let’s find the one purple leaf!!View attachment 4725727


Nice pics, appreciate the support for sure. I did find the one purple leaf....lol.


rkymtnman said:


> @Useful Seeds Glad to see you _(finally_) took my advice on selling 3 packs of your fems!! LOL. The Box of Chocolate idea from GLG is a winner for sure. Thanks again for selling great genetics at great prices.


Hahahahaha !!!! I'm gonna do the same with some Bag of Oranges crosses and the s1. A member here suggested that I name it Orange Groves, that's what i'm gonna call them. Thank you for the support and kind words.


----------



## barry smith (Oct 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> My Chocolate Diesel crosses are actually from a reversed female. She has proven herself to be an amazing lady. She actually has made great cuts greater....lol. No kiddin, i'm not blowin smoke, she is a unicorn. Here are a few examples.......folks here that have grown Chocolate Diesel fem crosses,,,,,please post em up.
> 
> Orange Cookies x Choc D
> View attachment 4723243
> ...


----------



## The Old Stoner (Oct 26, 2020)

DC seed Exchange has 2 Boo in stock right now.


----------



## barry smith (Oct 26, 2020)

it is one helluv plant period.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 26, 2020)

Lame???


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 26, 2020)

BJ x CD, from cutting. This plant is taking it's time filling out and stacking. The scent is light but nugs seem solid with maybe 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Oct 26, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> @Useful Seeds Glad to see you _(finally_) took my advice on selling 3 packs of your fems!! LOL. The Box of Chocolate idea from GLG is a winner for sure.
> 
> Upon the occasion of Useful's recent seed drop @JBCSeeds, I was happy to include The Box of Chocolate #2 with my other selections.
> 
> ...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???View attachment 4726037View attachment 4726037


Not!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???View attachment 4726037View attachment 4726037


Nope, awesome


----------



## pthobson (Oct 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???View attachment 4726037View attachment 4726037


I need one Useful!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???View attachment 4726037View attachment 4726037


Not lame


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???View attachment 4726037View attachment 4726037


As someone who vapes, let's just say not useful.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 27, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Fall? We didn't get fall, went from 80 to 11. Lol. Winter just got here today! Snow is a flyin'!


Holy it's still nice here


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> BJ x CD, from cutting. This plant is taking it's time filling out and stacking. The scent is light but nugs seem solid with maybe 3 weeks to go.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726040


What’s BJ?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 27, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> What’s BJ?


Nmd black jack duh


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 27, 2020)

Tried to order through JBC today and they're not shipping to Canada. Does anyone know how I can get a pack of orange cookie x CD and Chemd x Boo to me in Nova Scotia. I ran OC x CD last winter and loved it but had to cut early do to a break up. Lol. I want to run them organically this time and letting them finish. I think the change from Lucas to organic would let them express themselves better.
If anyone can help me find them it would be appreciated


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 27, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Tried to order through JBC today and they're not shipping to Canada. Does anyone know how I can get a pack of orange cookie x CD and Chemd x Boo to me in Nova Scotia. I ran OC x CD last winter and loved it but had to cut early do to a break up. Lol. I want to run them organically this time and letting them finish. I think the change from Lucas to organic would let them express themselves better.
> If anyone can help me find them it would be appreciated


Only bank with Useful gear that's shipping out of country right now is Great Lakes Genetics, but unfortunately they don't have the strains your looking for at the moment. However, if your willing to try something new looks like they just got Usefuls Box of Chocolates #6 which has some serious heaters in it.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???View attachment 4726037View attachment 4726037


Not at all.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???


Black with your standard orange logo would be pretty eye catching as well. I need a half dozen of each, you know those are going to get stolen.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 27, 2020)

Well I spent a bunch of money on my bic lighter project. Only to find out that sending a lighter in the mail could get me in way more trouble than sending a pack of seed.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 27, 2020)

Any chance we can get blue dream x Boo?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 27, 2020)

Balls on this Christmas bud? Yes or no? Don’t lie to me. I have another one and it does not have these ball shapes so I won’t cry just Need to know

first ever regs


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 27, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Balls on this Christmas bud? Yes or no? Don’t lie to me. I have another one and it does not have these ball shapes so I won’t cry just Need to know
> 
> first ever regs
> View attachment 4727098


It's a boy!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I spent a bunch of money on my bic lighter project. Only to find out that sending a lighter in the mail could get me in way more trouble than sending a pack of seed.


Who knew? The first grow tent I ever bought was sent with a bunch of stickers and a swag lighter/bottle opener. That’s too bad, I always get the throwback bics, yours are infinitely cooler!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I spent a bunch of money on my bic lighter project. Only to find out that sending a lighter in the mail could get me in way more trouble than sending a pack of seed.


That stinks.... I get free lighters when I order my rolling papers, I wonder why they can get away with it?


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 28, 2020)

Send em to greatlakes for handout a Ive gotten a GL lighter from them before. Seriously sucks though. Who knew. (Although I know I’ve bought a case of em off amazon or eBay before ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lame???View attachment 4726037View attachment 4726037


Lame? No they're fire lol and I would like to buy one if available


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 28, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Any chance we can get blue dream x Boo?


I can make that happen, Blue BOO......lol



Coalcat said:


> Send em to greatlakes for handout a Ive gotten a GL lighter from them before. Seriously sucks though. Who knew. (Although I know I’ve bought a case of em off amazon or eBay before ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I know he used to send out some lighters, but told me that he doesn't anymore. Here is the info I have on the lighter topic. Some years ago there was a plane crash due to some faulty lithium batteries. When you go to the post office they ask you if there is anything liquid , fragile, perishable, perfume, mercury, lithium batteries, ect. They ask that because those items are only able to ship ground, not an airplanes. If someone is shipping lighters priority mail and one leaks, or causes an issue they will come for you in a huge way.

I am now looking into making up some vinyl stickers. I know it's not a Bic lighter, but I will come up with something.

Your friend

Useful


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Balls on this Christmas bud? Yes or no? Don’t lie to me. I have another one and it does not have these ball shapes so I won’t cry just Need to know
> 
> first ever regs
> View attachment 4727098





Useful Seeds said:


> I can make that happen, Blue BOO......lol
> 
> 
> I know he used to send out some lighters, but told me that he doesn't anymore. Here is the info I have on the lighter topic. Some years ago there was a plane crash due to some faulty lithium batteries. When you go to the post office they ask you if there is anything liquid , fragile, perishable, perfume, mercury, lithium batteries, ect. They ask that because those items are only able to ship ground, not an airplanes. If someone is shipping lighters priority mail and one leaks, or causes an issue they will come for you in a huge way.
> ...


sounds good will have them soaking as soon as they leave the mail box


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 28, 2020)

Just checking in. I still am smoking on 91 Orange and chocolate diesel s1 . Both great and so easy to grow. They both can get huge! Next grow will be the double dipped strawberries and maybe Chem cookie trip. Thanks Useful old buddy!


----------



## wierdly (Oct 29, 2020)

79 xmas buds coming along, I got three females and two males outta 6 seeds, The last of the 6 germed but i missed the hole. The biggest had alittle blue color b4 flip now is fading to light green. I am thinking it needs some N.


----------



## wierdly (Oct 29, 2020)

Maybe root bound?


----------



## wierdly (Oct 29, 2020)

Also I got ! Lucky Lime going It was a big stretcher i work in a very small space it has reached the top three times after bending and a little tape here and there. I can tell already it is going to be worth the xtra work.Week 5 or 6 since flip. The x mas buds above are week 4 or 5.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 29, 2020)

wierdly said:


> 79 xmas buds coming along, I got three females and two males outta 6 seeds, The last of the 6 germed but i missed the hole. The biggest had alittle blue color b4 flip now is fading to light green. I am thinking it needs some N.View attachment 4728196View attachment 4728197View attachment 4728198


Man that looks awesome. Easy to identify my Xmas tree buds now for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 29, 2020)

Working on some affordable swag. I really like this t-shirt. Anyone could wear this in any state without worry.


----------



## Smokingpeat (Oct 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Working on some affordable swag. I really like this t-shirt. Anyone could wear this in any state without worry.
> View attachment 4728702


I would buy that. That shirt is awesome man! I’ve got 7 Raspberries n Chocolate and a couple BOO seedlings in my tent right now and they are by far the most resilient and vigorous plants in the tent. Do you have any pics of the Raspberries n Chocolate btw? Can’t find much on the webs


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 29, 2020)

Smokingpeat said:


> I would buy that. That shirt is awesome man! I’ve got 7 Raspberries n Chocolate and a couple BOO seedlings in my tent right now and they are by far the most resilient and vigorous plants in the tent. Do you have any pics of the Raspberries n Chocolate btw? Can’t find much on the webs


Cool deal !!! I gotta be honest with ya. The Raspberries n Chocolate were snuck in....lol. I know the Chocolate Diesel reversed blesses every cut she has pollinated. I was very comfortable releasing this cross.


----------



## Smokingpeat (Oct 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Cool deal !!! I gotta be honest with ya. The Raspberries n Chocolate were snuck in....lol. I know the Chocolate Diesel reverse blesses every cut she has pollinated. I was very comfortable releasing this cross.


Looks like I’m the guy to ask for pictures then! I’ll put some up once they get flipped.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 29, 2020)

@Useful Seeds did you say that you lost your banana og cut in the now historic , widow maker tree incident? Also, why isnt there a bag seed thread yet?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 29, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> @Useful Seeds did you say that you lost your banana og cut in the now historic , widow maker tree incident? Also, why isnt there a bag seed thread yet?


I did lose her, but I got her back !!!! That dang tree !!!!!


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 29, 2020)

@useful, what would be your favorite top 3 cuts in your garden right now?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 29, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> @useful, what would be your favorite top 3 cuts in your garden right now?


Really?? You want me to pick from 33 cuts ??? OK...top 2 would be Chocolate Diesel and BOO. lol. Apologies,34...forgot about Cherry Pie cut. Dang!!! looked closer an it seems as if I forgot about the Purple Urkle cut,,,,,,so 35....lol. Please stop asking me........hahaha!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 29, 2020)

Roll call on shirt sizes???


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Roll call on shirt sizes???


I wear an Adult size Large.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 29, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I wear an Adult size Large.


Thank you for responding. I'm gonna do this, but I don't want to order a bunch of sizes that will not sell.


----------



## Smokingpeat (Oct 29, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for responding. I'm gonna do this, but I don't want to order a bunch of sizes that will not sell.


Large for me as well!


----------



## Foulal (Oct 29, 2020)

Here’s a gelato 45x chocolate diesel that I had in that container with the grape og x chocolate diesel’s. It was super late to flower but completely resistant to bud rot and pm! All the plants around it had a significant amount of rot.


----------



## wierdly (Oct 30, 2020)

Love the shirt. Im going to need a 2xl... Munchies for decades.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2020)

XL is the jam! I can’t wait to buy one of those shirts!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 30, 2020)

I would buy a large!
thank you.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 30, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Really?? You want me to pick from 33 cuts ??? OK...top 2 would be Chocolate Diesel and BOO. lol. Apologies,34...forgot about Cherry Pie cut. Dang!!! looked closer an it seems as if I forgot about the Purple Urkle cut,,,,,,so 35....lol. Please stop asking me........hahaha!!!!


Sorry, wasnt meaning to put you on the spot. I always like to hear what people like about certain cuts. I blame it on the bubba. I wasnt trying to be intrusive


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 30, 2020)

And XXL for me


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 30, 2020)

Guess I’m the only Medium size small man here.....


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Guess I’m the only Medium size small man here....


I was gonna post the same thing 

On a different note, I've got my first Useful pack coming (chem cookie trip), @colocowboy how's yours coming along?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 30, 2020)

Large to X-large depending on the maker and materials... I like 'em roomy!

And, great idea on not making them scream weed, I can't wear any of the GLG shirts in public, lol!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

Has anyone ever ordered from Insane Seeds? I'm hoping someone tells me something good!!


----------



## basketballer (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone got a foolproof method for germinating these? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I read 78-82F is the temperature to shoot for. I've been putting them in a wet baggie wrapped in paper towel. I get like maybe 1 out of 5 seeds crack and put out the root. I just bought some distilled water, maybe its my tap water pH? I have a bluelab soil ph pen that I can adjust the pH if need be. If I can get them to put out the root, I can get them to take off. Just not sure what it takes to make that happen. I give them a week and check every day, just the seeds don't do anything. I know its something I'm doing wrong, just not sure what. Trying to sprout some Blueberries N Chocolate Feminized btw


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 30, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Anyone got a foolproof method for germinating these? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I read 78-82F is the temperature to shoot for. I've been putting them in a wet baggie wrapped in paper towel. I get like maybe 1 out of 5 seeds crack and put out the root. I just bought some distilled water, maybe its my tap water pH? I have a bluelab soil ph pen that I can adjust the pH if need be. If I can get them to put out the root, I can get them to take off. Just not sure what it takes to make that happen. I give them a week and check every day, just the seeds don't do anything. I know its something I'm doing wrong, just not sure what. Trying to sprout some Blueberries N Chocolate Feminized btw


I feel like people overcomplicate the germinating process. I literally pop the seeds into 16oz solo cups of coco and have like a 98% success rate. Less is more. I used to fuss with soaking the seeds in shot glasses until they sank or germinating in paper towels etc but I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 30, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Really?? You want me to pick from 33 cuts ??? OK...top 2 would be Chocolate Diesel and BOO. lol. Apologies,34...forgot about Cherry Pie cut. Dang!!! looked closer an it seems as if I forgot about the Purple Urkle cut,,,,,,so 35....lol. Please stop asking me........hahaha!!!!


Chocolate Cherry Pie? I don't need anymore seeds right now but I will buy this if released, for sure!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 30, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Roll call on shirt sizes???


Xl for me and small for the misses.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 30, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Anyone got a foolproof method for germinating these? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I read 78-82F is the temperature to shoot for. I've been putting them in a wet baggie wrapped in paper towel. I get like maybe 1 out of 5 seeds crack and put out the root. I just bought some distilled water, maybe its my tap water pH? I have a bluelab soil ph pen that I can adjust the pH if need be. If I can get them to put out the root, I can get them to take off. Just not sure what it takes to make that happen. I give them a week and check every day, just the seeds don't do anything. I know its something I'm doing wrong, just not sure what. Trying to sprout some Blueberries N Chocolate Feminized btw


Scuff 'em first.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't expect to see it done but, shirt size large tall.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 30, 2020)

Large for me.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 30, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for responding. I'm gonna do this, but I don't want to order a bunch of sizes that will not sell.


Also that.... adult size large.



basketballer said:


> Anyone got a foolproof method for germinating these? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I read 78-82F is the temperature to shoot for. I've been putting them in a wet baggie wrapped in paper towel. I get like maybe 1 out of 5 seeds crack and put out the root. I just bought some distilled water, maybe its my tap water pH? I have a bluelab soil ph pen that I can adjust the pH if need be. If I can get them to put out the root, I can get them to take off. Just not sure what it takes to make that happen. I give them a week and check every day, just the seeds don't do anything. I know its something I'm doing wrong, just not sure what. Trying to sprout some Blueberries N Chocolate Feminized btw





NukaKola said:


> I feel like people overcomplicate the germinating process. I literally pop the seeds into 16oz solo cups of coco and have like a 98% success rate. Less is more. I used to fuss with soaking the seeds in shot glasses until they sank or germinating in paper towels etc but I don't think it's necessary.


I second this... keep it simple. I use rapid rooters in a small humidity tray and have a near 100% success rate. The whole soak, then paper towel then plant thing has always seemed to be too many steps to me, and having to handle the seed after the taproot comes out is just asking for trouble... grab some plugs or stick em straight in the medium with a cup over them until they crack

If you are gonna stick to the paper towel method, make sure it's damp, not wet. You can drown seeds.


----------



## basketballer (Oct 30, 2020)

Must be I've been drowning them. I'll try the rapid rooters. I have to treat all my water (with a little vinegar) as the pH is around 8. Should I aim for 6.5 pH like I do with my mature plants (in soil)? I bought some distilled in case my water is the culprit. Its got a lot of calcium and iron bacteria from a well and the system exchanges it for sodium and chlorinates it (and then removes the chlorine), and the sodium ppm is up there (not sure exactly). Also my house is in the 67-72F and around 30% humidity this time of year. Should I do something artificial or can they grow ok in that? Thanks for all the replies guys, I appreciate the help!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Sorry, wasnt meaning to put you on the spot. I always like to hear what people like about certain cuts. I blame it on the bubba. I wasnt trying to be intrusive


I know you weren't being intrusive my friend. Nor put me on the spot, it's just tough to pick...lol. I have all of them for good reasons.



Boosky said:


> Chocolate Cherry Pie? I don't need anymore seeds right now but I will buy this if released, for sure!


Yep, that will be a nice one.



MickeyBlanco said:


> I don't expect to see it done but, shirt size large tall.


Shirts were ordered today actually  My Etsy store will be UsefulGear. I'm getting it all set up.


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 30, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Must be I've been drowning them. I'll try the rapid rooters. I have to treat all my water (with a little vinegar) as the pH is around 8. Should I aim for 6.5 pH like I do with my mature plants (in soil)? I bought some distilled in case my water is the culprit. Its got a lot of calcium and iron bacteria from a well and the system exchanges it for sodium and chlorinates it (and then removes the chlorine), and the sodium ppm is up there (not sure exactly). Also my house is in the 67-72F and around 30% humidity this time of year. Should I do something artificial or can they grow ok in that? Thanks for all the replies guys, I appreciate the help!!


I use tap for the first 2 weeks without any ph'ing or adding nutrients and never had any problems. My tap is 440ppm and over 8PH, I use it in my aero cloner as well. I also don't use a humidity dome, it is hard to maintain a target RH without fluctuation. I run the room 80-85F & 70% RH. Overwatering and damping-off is likely your issue. That is why a very porous medium such as coco, rapid rooters, or promix hp (peat/perlite) are great for starting seeds. Avoid moisture-retaining mediums like dense soils or rockwool unless you are experienced using them.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 30, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Large to X-large depending on the maker and materials... I like 'em roomy!
> 
> And, great idea on not making them scream weed, I can't wear any of the GLG shirts in public, lol!


I don't want to wear something that looks like it came from that kiosk at the mall that sells the t-shirts and hoodies with GIANT pot leaves or Got Pot? on them. These wil be cool and clever. Only those who know will know!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I don't want to wear something that looks like it came from that kiosk at the mall that sells the t-shirts and hoodies with GIANT pot leaves or Got Pot? on them. These wil be cool and clever. Only those who know will know!


I'm with ya !!! That's why I decided to go this route. We will see how this goes, looking at the possibility of hoodies and baseball caps down the road. Also gonna look into price on ground shipping with tracking, that way if ya ordered a shirt I could throw ya in one of these cool Useful Seeds Bic lighters for free.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 30, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Anyone got a foolproof method for germinating these? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I read 78-82F is the temperature to shoot for. I've been putting them in a wet baggie wrapped in paper towel. I get like maybe 1 out of 5 seeds crack and put out the root. I just bought some distilled water, maybe its my tap water pH? I have a bluelab soil ph pen that I can adjust the pH if need be. If I can get them to put out the root, I can get them to take off. Just not sure what it takes to make that happen. I give them a week and check every day, just the seeds don't do anything. I know its something I'm doing wrong, just not sure what. Trying to sprout some Blueberries N Chocolate Feminized btw


Lots of terrible germination info out there, esp "the paper towel method." I like root riot cubes a lot if you are using trays/heat mats-but keep an eye on your temps if you use a mat, even with a thermostat. This will get you on the right track https://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Must be I've been drowning them. I'll try the rapid rooters. I have to treat all my water (with a little vinegar) as the pH is around 8. Should I aim for 6.5 pH like I do with my mature plants (in soil)? I bought some distilled in case my water is the culprit. Its got a lot of calcium and iron bacteria from a well and the system exchanges it for sodium and chlorinates it (and then removes the chlorine), and the sodium ppm is up there (not sure exactly). Also my house is in the 67-72F and around 30% humidity this time of year. Should I do something artificial or can they grow ok in that? Thanks for all the replies guys, I appreciate the help!!


I appreciate the support, and am saddened you are having issues with germination. While most breeders shun discussing poor germ rates "it must be your fault", I look at it in a different light. I can't germ test EVERY seed, if I did I would have none to sell.....lol. Even if it was an issue on your end, no one will ever know !!! I want you to grow my seeds, I want you to experience the Blueberries n Chocolate.And after you get to enjoy the Blueberries n Chocolate, maybe you will purchase a pack of something else. Everyone here knows that I genuinely care about them, and know that I appreciate them giving up precious garden space to run my gear.

With that said, if you send me a pm I would gladly send ya a 6 pack of replacements if you are in the USA.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 30, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Anyone got a foolproof method for germinating these?


I'm a straight into soil kinda guy, and very rarely have a issue with getting seeds to sprout. I have never understood where the soak in a cup of water or in wet paper towels mantra originated from other than possibly trying to sprout significantly older seeds. Seeds are perfectly evolved to sprout in soil, I see no need to override that many years of evolution. Not nocking anyone, just my two cents.


----------



## mindriot (Oct 30, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> I'm a straight into soil kinda guy, and very rarely have a issue with getting seeds to sprout. I have never understood where the soak in a cup of water or in wet paper towels mantra originated from other than possibly trying to sprout significantly older seeds. Seeds are perfectly evolved to sprout in soil, I see no need to override that many years of evolution. Not nocking anyone, just my two cents.


 A lot of people run hydro and other soil-less mediums.. we have to circumvent evolution sometimes


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 30, 2020)

I


Useful Seeds said:


> I can make that happen, Blue BOO......lol
> 
> 
> I know he used to send out some lighters, but told me that he doesn't anymore. Here is the info I have on the lighter topic. Some years ago there was a plane crash due to some faulty lithium batteries. When you go to the post office they ask you if there is anything liquid , fragile, perishable, perfume, mercury, lithium batteries, ect. They ask that because those items are only able to ship ground, not an airplanes. If someone is shipping lighters priority mail and one leaks, or causes an issue they will come for you in a huge way.
> ...


What about a like poker for bowls that attaches to lighters or something similar? .. a piece of wood fhe approx. Size of a normal joint with a slightly sharpened point... honestly stickers are cool and all.. but something ... "useful"  seems appropriate... just an idea!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 30, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> I'm a straight into soil kinda guy, and very rarely have a issue with getting seeds to sprout. I have never understood where the soak in a cup of water or in wet paper towels mantra originated from other than possibly trying to sprout significantly older seeds. Seeds are perfectly evolved to sprout in soil, I see no need to override that many years of evolution. Not nocking anyone, just my two cents.


I used to be a paper towel guy.. i now do a a soak overnight then right into soil just a very small amount down point down.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I
> 
> What about a like poker for bowls that attaches to lighters or something similar? .. a piece of wood fhe approx. Size of a normal joint with a slightly sharpened point... honestly stickers are cool and all.. but something ... "useful"  seems appropriate... just an idea!


I hear ya loud and clear. But getting personalized stuff is expensive. Sites have minimums, set up fees, ect. I was at a site that advertised affordable hoodies.....Yeah......just under $30.00 a hoodie.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I was gonna post the same thing
> 
> On a different note, I've got my first Useful pack coming (chem cookie trip), @colocowboy how's yours coming along?


She still throwing pistils and foxtailing. I accidentally got her with a little splash pollen so I’m letting the seeds ripen also. X OGKB


----------



## basketballer (Oct 30, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Lots of terrible germination info out there, esp "the paper towel method." I like root riot cubes a lot if you are using trays/heat mats-but keep an eye on your temps if you use a mat, even with a thermostat. This will get you on the right track https://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


That's great info on the webpage. I can see where I went wrong now with soaking them in the paper towel. Thanks for sharing!



Useful Seeds said:


> I appreciate the support, and am saddened you are having issues with germination. While most breeders shun discussing poor germ rates "it must be your fault", I look at it in a different light. I can't germ test EVERY seed, if I did I would have none to sell.....lol. Even if it was an issue on your end, no one will ever know !!! I want you to grow my seeds, I want you to experience the Blueberries n Chocolate.And after you get to enjoy the Blueberries n Chocolate, maybe you will purchase a pack of something else. Everyone here knows that I genuinely care about them, and know that I appreciate them giving up precious garden space to run my gear.
> 
> With that said, if you send me a pm I would gladly send ya a 6 pack of replacements if you are in the USA.


I know your seeds are good because there the only ones that have done anything for me, I killed all the other breeders seeds I've tried! hehe  Thank you very much for the offer. That is some amazing service. Though I'm not sure how to send messages, doesn't seem to be any way to directly message someone on this site


----------



## bythekasiz (Oct 30, 2020)

I think a Useful beanie and/or Useful rolling trays would be popular. Haha _bean_ie


----------



## DocofRock (Oct 30, 2020)

Whats up fam. Just giving you an update. My commercial cultivation license (medical) for my business was just recently approved. Rapidly moving, still lots of work ahead, but I just wanted to give props to Useful - our first commercial grow (350ish total plant capacity, will be featuring 5 strains: 4 of them are Useful’s genetics. The 5th is a non-useful strain that routinely comes back at over 32%+ THC that we will be pheno hunting from fem seed. Cant give to many details, but just wanted to express my gratitude to Useful for his genetics and his commitment to his customers and friends. We’re really confident with Useful’s genetics - confident enough that his strains will make up 80% of our initial market drop, and that drop is really going to resonate here in my state, where mediocre weed is aplenty.


----------



## Railage (Oct 30, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> I feel like people overcomplicate the germinating process. I literally pop the seeds into 16oz solo cups of coco and have like a 98% success rate. Less is more. I used to fuss with soaking the seeds in shot glasses until they sank or germinating in paper towels etc but I don't think it's necessary.


hell yeah I go straight to coco in red solo cups and get great results, it’s all about them warm temps, and warm water, I never give seeds cold water.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 30, 2020)

basketballer said:


> That's great info on the webpage. I can see where I went wrong now with soaking them in the paper towel. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> I know your seeds are good because there the only ones that have done anything for me, I killed all the other breeders seeds I've tried! hehe  Thank you very much for the offer. That is some amazing service. Though I'm not sure how to send messages, doesn't seem to be any way to directly message someone on this site


You need more likes I think. Everyone like this guys posts so he can slide into Usefuls DMs


----------



## basketballer (Oct 31, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> You need more likes I think. Everyone like this guys posts so he can slide into Usefuls DMs


Ahh.. that makes sense. Thank you kind sir! edit looks like it worked, I can dm!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2020)

Chem cookie trip before the chop, she smells like dank fruit. The buds are solid, large and heavy. Minus bamboo she would’ve looked like an umbrella since about week three.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2020)

When the Etsy store gets stocked. anyone want something like this ???


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 31, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> When the Etsy store gets stocked. anyone want something like this ???
> View attachment 4730555View attachment 4730555


Lookin' killer!
Will the '79 Christmas bud line ever be available? I'm looking for that, Black Domina, Blueberry and Northern Lights work.
Oh! & something close to Jack Herer/c99/apollo, loved that old J1 cut that was going around!


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 31, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> When the Etsy store gets stocked. anyone want something like this ???
> View attachment 4730555View attachment 4730555


Yes. I was just looking at caps.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 31, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> When the Etsy store gets stocked. anyone want something like this ???
> View attachment 4730555View attachment 4730555


Absolutely....as a man who's hair has rapidly migrated to the bottom of his face I am a frequent wearer of hats. I'd be even happier if you put it on a beanie though!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Yes. I was just looking at caps.


Thought I was gonna see useful branching off into shrooms when i read this  . I was Truly hyped .


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Lookin' killer!
> Will the '79 Christmas bud line ever be available? I'm looking for that, Black Domina, Blueberry and Northern Lights work.


Yes, 2 members here are doing a seed increase for us. They will be freebies. I haven't heard from them lately, but I know they are growing em.



TWest65 said:


> Yes. I was just looking at caps.


SWEET !!!!!



Gentlemencorpse said:


> Absolutely....as a man who's hair has rapidly migrated to the bottom of his face I am a frequent wearer of hats. I'd be even happier if you put it on a beanie though!


Hahaha!!! Lookin at beanies as well. Like my seeds, I want things to be affordable. I'm workin hard on this.


----------



## mindriot (Oct 31, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yes, 2 members here are doing a seed increase for us. They will be freebies. I haven't heard from them lately, but I know they are growing em.


 A few more weeks of veg, so sometime in January. I'll take some pics at some point when I move them, they are all looking good except one runt that won't make it in time.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 31, 2020)

mindriot said:


> A few more weeks of veg, so sometime in January. I'll take some pics at some point when I move them, they are all looking good except one runt that won't make it in time.


Thanks a bunch for the update. I didn't want to mention who was doing the seed increase. I respect peoples privacy.


----------



## basketballer (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's some blueberries n chocolate 3-2020 feminized I was able to grow. Turned out nicely though I had to harvest in a rush as we had a rainy stretch and my exhaust fan failed and I noticed some mold on one plant. Dried it in the oven. Turned it to 300, let it preheat for a while, then used a temp probe to wait until it was about 170F then I put the bud in until it got to 100, then repeated a couple times until it was dried. Didn't really want to do that but it was so damp for that stretch that I was afraid it would all mold. Thankfully its drier now, reads 38% in the area


----------



## bythekasiz (Nov 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Lookin' killer!
> Will the '79 Christmas bud line ever be available? I'm looking for that, Black Domina, Blueberry and Northern Lights work.
> Oh! & something close to Jack Herer/c99/apollo, loved that old J1 cut that was going around!





Useful Seeds said:


> Thanks a bunch for the update. I didn't want to mention who was doing the seed increase. I respect peoples privacy.


Mindriot and I are on the same page. Everything takes time, they are short slow veggers. Bigger plants will equal more seeds to give out. I’m just letting them do their thing. Should be January. I’ll throw some pics up when more interesting.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> When the Etsy store gets stocked. anyone want something like this ???
> View attachment 4730555View attachment 4730555


I’m particular, I prefer flexfit type. It will be fun to wear this gear!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Mindriot and I are on the same page. Everything takes time, they are short slow veggers. Bigger plants will equal more seeds to give out. I’m just letting them do their thing. Should be January. I’ll throw some pics up when more interesting.


Ya they get in no hurry to be large!

Now that I have the chem cookie trip out of the flower room I’m getting in a more clear read on it’s smell. Still dank fruit, but there is a scent that reminds me of bubblegum flavored oral medicine from the 70s if anyone remembers that. It’s oddly enticing. This plant was not quite what I expected but I am more than happy with it. Fat, dense nugs that have me wanting to stick a fresh bud right in my mouth! you can see the resin stalks they’re enormous with nice fat heads. About 9.5 weeks, 30% amber, a little deeper than I would have run but I needed to ripen seeds and I had to go out of town so it was better to overrun.


----------



## bythekasiz (Nov 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya they get in no hurry to be large!
> 
> Now that I have the chem cookie trip out of the flower room I’m getting in a more clear read on it’s smell. Still dank fruit, but there is a scent that reminds me of bubblegum flavored oral medicine from the 70s if anyone remembers that. It’s oddly enticing. This plant was not quite what I expected but I am more than happy with it. Fat, dense nugs that have me wanting to stick a fresh bud right in my mouth! you can see the resin stalks they’re enormous with nice fat heads. About 9.5 weeks, 30% amber, a little deeper than I would have run but I needed to ripen seeds and I had to go out of town so it was better to overrun.


Nice job on the Chem Cookie. There are a few phenos that are straight minty dental floss. Not my cup of tea, fingers smelled like dental floss, after taste was minty. The one I kept was short dense and more chem.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2020)

I had one that I lost when building my new space that smelled like skunk fart and cookie dough. That was the one I about cried over. I’ll get a couple of those packs and hunt it out, some nice variety in there!


----------



## raggyb (Nov 1, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Anyone got a foolproof method for germinating these? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I read 78-82F is the temperature to shoot for. I've been putting them in a wet baggie wrapped in paper towel. I get like maybe 1 out of 5 seeds crack and put out the root. I just bought some distilled water, maybe its my tap water pH? I have a bluelab soil ph pen that I can adjust the pH if need be. If I can get them to put out the root, I can get them to take off. Just not sure what it takes to make that happen. I give them a week and check every day, just the seeds don't do anything. I know its something I'm doing wrong, just not sure what. Trying to sprout some Blueberries N Chocolate Feminized btw


Don't wet the baggie. Fold the paper towel up, dip it in water, squeeze most of the water. Unfold the pap towel and put the seeds in and fold it back up. Then put in the baggie or between two sauchers or something like that. keep warm (80*). There's other things but that should work.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Roll call on shirt sizes???


Xl


----------



## MIRedBuds (Nov 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Roll call on shirt sizes???


Xl


----------



## mindriot (Nov 1, 2020)

She came down today


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 1, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Mindriot and I are on the same page. Everything takes time, they are short slow veggers. Bigger plants will equal more seeds to give out. I’m just letting them do their thing. Should be January. I’ll throw some pics up when more interesting.


They are slow veg plants for sure !!! Like ya said, you have to get em big to make it worth the effort.What you and @mindriot are doing for our community certainly leaves no doubt about your love for the plant, and your love for others.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did lose her, but I got her back !!!! That dang tree !!!!!


What about the 91 xmas you get her back ? I’m still praying


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Roll call on shirt sizes???


Medium


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Really?? You want me to pick from 33 cuts ??? OK...top 2 would be Chocolate Diesel and BOO. lol. Apologies,34...forgot about Cherry Pie cut. Dang!!! looked closer an it seems as if I forgot about the Purple Urkle cut,,,,,,so 35....lol. Please stop asking me........hahaha!!!!


Is chocolate diesel like loud gassy and chocolate or what I usually don’t like most choc strains but most didn’t have any gas or loud other terpenes also the BOO are the phenos consistent and terpenes or variety ranges just curious if it’s orange peels or like sour orange or more candied orange I have a pack was considering her next


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 1, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> @Useful Seeds did you say that you lost your banana og cut in the now historic , widow maker tree incident? Also, why isnt there a bag seed thread yet?


Feel free to resurrect it 
The Bagseed Thread


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Roll call on shirt sizes???


XL here! lol


----------



## Boosky (Nov 2, 2020)

Beanie please, I already have 100 baseball caps. When you work construction everybody gives them to you. Construction companies, supply houses, rental companies, other trades,


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 2, 2020)

91 Xmas miss that bitch 

Last pic is 91 xmas x unknown completely different structure terps everything I want the original boo hoooooon


----------



## basketballer (Nov 2, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Also that.... adult size large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got Rapid Rooters delivered today. Do you keep a 1/4" liquid at the bottom like it says on the package? Dunk it first in water? Sorry for the questions, just don't want to kill any more seeds! 

Thanks everyone for all the help! I'm feeling much better about my chances of getting plants out of the seeds I have left.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 2, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Just got Rapid Rooters delivered today. Do you keep a 1/4" liquid at the bottom like it says on the package? Dunk it first in water? Sorry for the questions, just don't want to kill any more seeds!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the help! I'm feeling much better about my chances of getting plants out of the seeds I have left.


So full disclosure, I've never once read the package lol. I do not let them sit in any water. I dunk them in dechlorinated tap water (just let it sit out over night) then give them a quick squeeze...they should be damp not soaked. Then I throw them in a tray with a humidity dome an put it on top of my T5 lamp for warmth. Any nice warm spot will do though. Quick tip if you don't have a tray for the rooters, flip em upside down and poke a whole in the bottom for the seed, then put it on a plate with a cup/bowl flipped over it to keep it humid....theyre more stable that way, and work just the same. As soon as they sprout I remove the cover and get them into their medium.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I did lose her, but I got her back !!!! That dang tree !!!!!


Any chances we'll see some more Banana OG crosses? I missed out on that Banana OG S1 since I wasn't growing when you released those, but I'd love to try out some Banana OG


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 2, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Any chances we'll see some more Banana OG crosses? I missed out on that Banana OG S1 since I wasn't growing when you released those, but I'd love to try out some Banana OG


Same here tried different breeders and no banana funk, since the first and last time I tried it years ago


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 3, 2020)

Week 5 yesterday b.o, chem boo, choco latto,boo in that order. The chem boo and boo is turning purple without temp drop must be purple Phenos


----------



## Boosky (Nov 3, 2020)

What is Choco Latto? Thank you.


----------



## basketballer (Nov 3, 2020)

Scanning through this thread I can see my plants are definitely not growing properly. I'll start a thread on it so as to not hijack this one, but curious how many days you guys are running vegetative for with these Useful seeds? Some of those outdoor plants are enormous. Are they started indoors before hand to get a head start?


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey hey everyone, sorry about the sudden disappearance; the fires in CA got me and I just now have gotten back on my feet so to speak. Hopefully, sometime in the next few months ill be able to start posting pics again and be up and running! @Useful Seeds, where can I find some of your box combos; are you still doing those? 

- BD


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 4, 2020)

Boosky said:


> What is Choco Latto? Thank you.


Chocolate diesel x gelato


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 4, 2020)

White Lotus x White Biker - day 52


----------



## darkzero2 (Nov 4, 2020)

Outdoor Lucky Lime that just got harvested


----------



## 5life (Nov 4, 2020)

Anyone grow chem d x chocolate diesel or just chocolate diesel? I have one of each at eight and a half weeks of flower and I'm getting antsy. About half the hairs are brown and curling in. I'm having trouble getting a good view of the trichomes. One minute I'm sure they are completely cloudy the next I'm sure at least half are still clear. Very few amber on the calyxes , but the sugar leaves are starting to get heavily amber.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 4, 2020)

5life said:


> Anyone grow chem d x chocolate diesel or just chocolate diesel? I have one of each at eight and a half weeks of flower and I'm getting antsy. About half the hairs are brown and curling in. I'm having trouble getting a good view of the trichomes. One minute I'm sure they are completely cloudy the next I'm sure at least half are still clear. Very few amber on the calyxes , but the sugar leaves are starting to get heavily amber.


 I have a pic of the chem D x choc diesel a page or 2 back. chopped at 71 days.


----------



## 5life (Nov 4, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I have a pic of the chem D x choc diesel a page or 2 back. chopped at 71 days.


Nice! Thank you. Why type of grow medium and nutes? Did you flush?


----------



## mindriot (Nov 4, 2020)

5life said:


> Nice! Thank you. Why type of grow medium and nutes? Did you flush?


That one was in a hempy bucket (perlite/vermiculite) and just some GH nutes... no flush. I do most of my pheno hunts this way.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 4, 2020)

mindriot said:


> That one was in a hempy bucket (perlite/vermiculite) and just some GH nutes... no flush. I do most of my pheno hunts this way.


Getting ready to do my first hempy, I think this will be my last method that I haven’t tried yet. Didn’t go full organic either but close, real close. Also will be using GH nutes, Blueberries n Chocolate. I really like using different methods, pot sizes, pot materials, etc... it helps me keep my mind busy. Gotta stay on my toes. Lol. I have a Blueberries n Chocolate in soil right now getting ready to flip, it will be fun to see the two side by side, even though they could be totally different plants from one another.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 4, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Any chances we'll see some more Banana OG crosses? I missed out on that Banana OG S1 since I wasn't growing when you released those, but I'd love to try out some Banana OG


Yep, I have more Bananas n Oranges cookin as I type this. Other ideas as well


BDGrows said:


> Hey hey everyone, sorry about the sudden disappearance; the fires in CA got me and I just now have gotten back on my feet so to speak. Hopefully, sometime in the next few months ill be able to start posting pics again and be up and running! @Useful Seeds, where can I find some of your box combos; are you still doing those?
> 
> - BD


Soooo happy to see ya back !!! There may be more Box of Chocolates #6 at GLG.



Boosky said:


> Getting ready to do my first hempy, I think this will be my last method that I haven’t tried yet. Didn’t go full organic either but close, real close. Also will be using GH nutes, Blueberries n Chocolate. I really like using different methods, pot sizes, pot materials, etc... it helps me keep my mind busy. Gotta stay on my toes. Lol. I have a Blueberries n Chocolate in soil right now getting ready to flip, it will be fun to see the two side by side, even though they could be totally different plants from one another.


Hempy pots are amazing !!! Passive hydro, but just like hydro ya gotta keep the rez temp low. I used to grow hempy style in 1.5 gallon waste baskets that I got from the dollar store for $1.00. I ran em with hydroton on the bottom, coco on top.Yeah, this was grown in a 1.5 gallon hempy.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 5, 2020)

Did you ever do a Chocolate Dipped Banana? The couple crosses that I have grown with Banana Og were fire! I would definitely be in for Banana Og x Chocolate Diesel or Chocolate Diesel x Banana Og, or both. Lol. The Chocolate Dipped Banana comes from my youth, poor persons fruit popsicle. It was like a treat once or twice a year. Does anybody still make these for their kids? Or yourself. Lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 5, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Did you ever do a Chocolate Dipped Banana? The couple crosses that I have grown with Banana Og were fire! I would definitely be in for Banana Og x Chocolate Diesel or Chocolate Diesel x Banana Og, or both. Lol. The Chocolate Dipped Banana comes from my youth, poor persons fruit popsicle. It was like a treat once or twice a year. Does anybody still make these for their kids? Or yourself. Lol.


You a mind reader???? LOL. I was talkin with my wife about this very subject !!!! This is crazy. We are expecting another grandchild and were talking about various treats that we used to make with our children. The chocolate dipped banana's was one of them. We love them. I also was thinking about that EXACT cross because of it. I'm gonna do it for sure.....as a matter of fact....gonna put a Banana OG into flower in the next couple of weeks for this lil venture.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm 1baaaaaack!!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm View attachment 4734967View attachment 4734970View attachment 4734972View attachment 47349741baaaaaack!!!!


FREAKIN AWESOME !!!!!!!! What ya poppin first???


----------



## Boosky (Nov 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You a mind reader???? LOL. I was talkin with my wife about this very subject !!!! This is crazy. We are expecting another grandchild and were talking about various treats that we used to make with our children. The chocolate dipped banana's was one of them. We love them. I also was thinking about that EXACT cross because of it. I'm gonna do it for sure.....as a matter of fact....gonna put a Banana OG into flower in the next couple of weeks for this lil venture.


I'm gonna make some this weekend, don't believe I've made them for the kids yet.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 5, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Just got Rapid Rooters delivered today. Do you keep a 1/4" liquid at the bottom like it says on the package? Dunk it first in water? Sorry for the questions, just don't want to kill any more seeds!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the help! I'm feeling much better about my chances of getting plants out of the seeds I have left.


I soak in water than squeeze it out firmly but not completely. (90%) Pop in seed and put in sealed baggie until they pop. When they pop I open top of baggie for nice air exchange. When they start to dry I take out, dip the bottom half of the rooter in water briefly and put it back in baggie. Rooters are great but you can get them too wet easy. Less is more. The outsides (top) starts to get hard/firm when they start to get too dry.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> FREAKIN AWESOME !!!!!!!! What ya poppin first???


 2 GG4xCD, my favorite photo,and 2 CCS in 2gal pots in Tupar with cal mag and Megacrop... Unfortunately all I have to use for water is well water, and you can smell the iron in it from a mile away!!! Gotta get a ph meter for the first time!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2020)

I've got this thing for strawberries... Purple Nuggets, a strawberry pheno from mephisto genetics I grew earlier in the year...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm View attachment 4734967View attachment 4734970View attachment 4734972View attachment 47349741baaaaaack!!!!


I was just thinking to myself the other day that I haven't seen a recent post. I enjoy your posts


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2020)

I,like an idiot, gave these plants to someone who I thought would take good care of them... I gave them EVERYTHING they needed to grow and they were dead in less than two weeks!!! I hate to be a dick,but I will NEVER give my plants away again... All were Useful Seeds stock... R.I.P. to some beautiful plants.. CDxBK,FCxBK,2 AMNESIA HAZE#1,wait,I don't think Useful has amnesia haze... Those were the only two seeds I had from RQS...


----------



## Boosky (Nov 6, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I,like an idiot, gave these plants to someone who I thought would take good care of them... I gave them EVERYTHING they needed to grow and they were dead in less than two weeks!!! I hate to be a dick,but I will NEVER give my plants away again... View attachment 4735187All were Useful Seeds stock... R.I.P. to some beautiful plants.. CDxBK,FCxBK,2 AMNESIA HAZE#1,wait,I don't think Useful has amnesia haze... Those were the only two seeds I had from RQS...


People don't realize the time, dedication, thought and hands on growing is. When people around here started growing there was so much grow equipment on Craigslist you could have got starts for 10 dispensaries. I had a couple buddies that would ask for my help but they wouldn't listen to the details. Here's a funny story, one of them read somewhere how good fish is for soil, so they proceeded to put a whole fish in one of the containers. Literally put in the grow container, soil, fish, soil, clone I gave them and soil to top off. I've helped them since and they are growing ok now. Anyway, yes I've seen some people kill some healthy plants in a matter of days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2020)

Its crazy how people can grow any plant under the sun,but when it comes to marijuana they have no clue!!! I keep telling people that if they can grow a tomato plant they can grow this too...


----------



## 5life (Nov 6, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its crazy how people can grow any plant under the sun,but when it comes to marijuana they have no clue!!! I keep telling people that if they can grow a tomato plant they can grow this too...


My first crop of bud came out pretty damn good for a first timer and random bag seeds. Im having real trouble with my tomato plant though haha.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2020)

I wonder if one could grow fruits and vegetables in a tent??? Run it on a 12-12 schedule maybe??? Hmmmmm... Would soil be better than coco???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2020)

I probably should ask these questions elsewhere, but who would know better than you old farts in here that have been tinkering around in gardens in any way shape from or fashion??? No disrespect intended cause to some people 52 is considered old...


----------



## 5life (Nov 6, 2020)

My first useful seed grow and my second grow ever. Going to chop in maybe a week or so. Chocolate diesel in the front, chem d x chocolate diesel in the back.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 6, 2020)

Grape OG x Chocolate D 46 days from flip. She just got plucked!


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 6, 2020)

5life said:


> My first useful seed grow and my second grow ever. Going to chop in maybe a week or so. Chocolate diesel in the front, chem d x chocolate diesel in the back. View attachment 4735515View attachment 4735514


Second grow ever you say? I call bs haha. Nice work man!


----------



## 5life (Nov 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Second grow ever you say? I call bs haha. Nice work man!


I swear! First grow was six oz from four plants in a 2x2x4. I did a lot of research, got lucky, and spent more money than I was planning on lol. I'm having more issues with drying than I am with growing


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Smokingpeat (Nov 6, 2020)

30 days in raspberries n chocolate. Really starting to grow quickly with all those new tops from my training. First grow so I’m learning a lot on these guys.. most forgiving genetics in the tent for sure!


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 6, 2020)

5life said:


> My first useful seed grow and my second grow ever. Going to chop in maybe a week or so. Chocolate diesel in the front, chem d x chocolate diesel in the back. View attachment 4735515View attachment 4735514


What light is she under? Lookin' great, congrats.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 6, 2020)

Smokingpeat said:


> 30 days in raspberries n chocolate. Really starting to grow quickly with all those new tops from my training. First grow so I’m learning a lot on these guys.. most forgiving genetics in the tent for sure!View attachment 4735821


You took the right first step, great genetics! Lookin good!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 6, 2020)

5life said:


> My first useful seed grow and my second grow ever. Going to chop in maybe a week or so. Chocolate diesel in the front, chem d x chocolate diesel in the back. View attachment 4735515View attachment 4735514


Keep that air moving, those look thick as hell. Bountiful harvest my friend.


----------



## 5life (Nov 6, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> What light is she under? Lookin' great, congrats.


Thanks! They vegged under a viaparspectra 300w, and flowering under a mars hydro ts 1000.


----------



## 5life (Nov 6, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Keep that air moving, those look thick as hell. Bountiful harvest my friend.


It should be moving enough. 100cfm vent fan and two 6 inch fans in a 2x2x4. Thanks!


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 7, 2020)

i started a tolerance break today... it was the worst 20 minutes of my life. lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2020)

79 Christmas Tree bud that was a gift from @Useful Seeds thank you so much man. Also this is a girl. I planted two and sexed. Definitely had a male. Pretty confident this one is a girl. Looks like every other fem I’ve had as far as the hairs at the nodes etc. don’t see any balls.

been doing some defoliation on her. Unfortunately I won’t be able to flower and harvest by Christmas, but that’s okay. She will give me the Christmas spirit through the season atleast.

this plant is I can honestly say the most excited I’ve ever been to see finish. If it really has some sort of old old genetics in it, and I believe in the breeder, this will be amazing to share with my father. Not to say he was smoking in 79 (he was only 5 or 6 then...) but still. Some old school smoke to share with him I can’t wait to see what the old smoke was about. I am also not going to go too heavy on the nutes with this one. I doubt they had the nutrients I have back in the day, and I want to enjoy this smoke in the most natural form I can get it.

sorry for the novel but thanks for reading about my Christmas tree bud story


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 7, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> 79 Christmas Tree bud that was a gift from @Useful Seeds thank you so much man. Also this is a girl. I planted two and sexed. Definitely had a male. Pretty confident this one is a girl. Looks like every other fem I’ve had as far as the hairs at the nodes etc. don’t see any balls.
> 
> been doing some defoliation on her. Unfortunately I won’t be able to flower and harvest by Christmas, but that’s okay. She will give me the Christmas spirit through the season atleast.
> 
> ...


Can’t wait for the next round! Looks great.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> 79 Christmas Tree bud that was a gift from @Useful Seeds thank you so much man. Also this is a girl. I planted two and sexed. Definitely had a male. Pretty confident this one is a girl. Looks like every other fem I’ve had as far as the hairs at the nodes etc. don’t see any balls.
> 
> been doing some defoliation on her. Unfortunately I won’t be able to flower and harvest by Christmas, but that’s okay. She will give me the Christmas spirit through the season atleast.
> 
> ...


Your Dad is about my age lol
Sure wish my boys would learn the craft and grow me some buds! lol my dads eyes light up when I bring him a jar!


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Your Dad is about my age lol
> Sure wish my boys would learn the craft and grow me some buds! lol my dads eyes light up when I bring him a jar!


For some reason man my dad always got the bad end of the deal when it came to buds. He was paying 100 a quarter for the popcorn bottom of the bag buds of a large bag from his brother in law. Felt bad for him. He was doing what he could. So I was like man if you trim an o for me you can an O free. So I took him about 25-30 ounces from last run and both of us are set for the entire next year and my dad doesn’t have to worry. Makes me proud. Love my dad man. Hope he enjoys this Christmas Tree Bud thanks to @Useful Seeds 

wait a minute. My grandpa is coming in about March for a race. I have a small son myself, four generations around. Now my grandpa may have smoked some real 79 Xmas tree bud back in his day. He smokes still, just turned 60. 61 maybe. He said my buds were too strong for him last year, maybe I can make these abit more mild for my grandpa to enjoy. That would be awesome.


----------



## Smokingpeat (Nov 7, 2020)

Curious what the best useful seeds strain would be for pine terps?? Been craving something nice and piney. Heard Christmas tree bud, though I can’t find that available anywhere. any other notable ones?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> For some reason man my dad always got the bad end of the deal when it came to buds. He was paying 100 a quarter for the popcorn bottom of the bag buds of a large bag from his brother in law. Felt bad for him. He was doing what he could. So I was like man if you trim an o for me you can an O free. So I took him about 25-30 ounces from last run and both of us are set for the entire next year and my dad doesn’t have to worry. Makes me proud. Love my dad man. Hope he enjoys this Christmas Tree Bud thanks to @Useful Seeds
> 
> wait a minute. My grandpa is coming in about March for a race. I have a small son myself, four generations around. Now my grandpa may have smoked some real 79 Xmas tree bud back in his day. He smokes still, just turned 60. 61 maybe. He said my buds were too strong for him last year, maybe I can make these abit more mild for my grandpa to enjoy. That would be awesome.


That would be awesome!
The xmas is strong but in a mellow way. It’s not the face pressure or expansion, just a pleasant piney and slightly earthy taste that’s smooth and relaxing, lowers the eyelids! Old school is a good way to put it. Definitely the old school xmas tree bud I remember, shaggy and sticky, dense buds. The last ones I ran to 12.5 weeks, and even though they were still throwing pistils, they were also starting to toss some nanners, but that’s common with a nearly landrace like this when run super long. Yield for about 1cubic foot of plant is fantastic too by weight. I don’t generally care about this parameter but for a short squat indica it lays on the nugmeat! The outdoor from dads is nice, really good density. I’ll have trimmed pics of the indoor in the next few days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2020)

Here we go!!!


----------



## krock8907 (Nov 9, 2020)

Orange cookies X chocolate diesel. Very good stuff. Highly recommend it. Orange creamsickles is the taste.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds, any plans on crossing that gg4 with anything else? GG4 X Chem D seems like it'd be fuel-ly goodness...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> BJ x CD, from cutting. This plant is taking it's time filling out and stacking. The scent is light but nugs seem solid with maybe 3 weeks to go.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726040





radiant Rudy said:


> Here's a cut of BJ x CD from my last run. I'm taking it easier on the luminance this run hoping to bump up the taste.
> 
> View attachment 4712139



At ~10weeks here. Still 90% clear. I think about 10-14 days left.
It seems like this clone on a 13/11 light schedule is finishing more slowly than the mother whose photo period was 11.5/12.5

This is Black Jack x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2020)

Rise and shine little ladies!!! And here's your new home!!!


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 11, 2020)

A little over week 6 my choco latto has a really lime and dank cookie smell


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 11, 2020)

And the b.o I gotta say is the most vigorous the smell is unexplainable in a good way though


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 11, 2020)

And boo looking fine as hell... you go girl mm


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 11, 2020)

Chem boo she is just as vigorous.. purpleing up good and I swear this tent has never been under 68 degrees


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 11, 2020)

And my mutated choco latto runt that hung 12 days and finishing in paper bag,this smells like sugar cubes if it had smell?


----------



## Boosky (Nov 11, 2020)

Sunny Diesel day 60 something. Topped this one a little late and stunted it’s growth. Looks like it should still yield decent though after swell, because of the Chocolate Diesel side. Smells way different than the other Sunny Diesel I just grew, much sweeter.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Rise and shine little ladies!!! And here's your new home!!!View attachment 4739693View attachment 4739686


Yay babies!


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yay babies!


... and thus began Boosky's career as an international seedling thief.


----------



## cbizzle (Nov 11, 2020)

So if a feller were broke but not too broke to buy one bag o beans and also had to choose between chocolate diesel f3 and lucky lime f2, what should he do?


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> So if a feller were broke but not too broke to buy one bag o beans and also had to choose between chocolate diesel f3 and lucky lime f2, what should he do?


Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Boosky (Nov 11, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> So if a feller were broke but not too broke to buy one bag o beans and also had to choose between chocolate diesel f3 and lucky lime f2, what should he do?


JBC has Chocolate Diesel fems. Same price all female, unless you’re looking for a male.


----------



## cbizzle (Nov 11, 2020)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> For some reason man my dad always got the bad end of the deal when it came to buds. He was paying 100 a quarter for the popcorn bottom of the bag buds of a large bag from his brother in law. Felt bad for him. He was doing what he could. So I was like man if you trim an o for me you can an O free. So I took him about 25-30 ounces from last run and both of us are set for the entire next year and my dad doesn’t have to worry. Makes me proud. Love my dad man. Hope he enjoys this Christmas Tree Bud thanks to @Useful Seeds
> 
> wait a minute. My grandpa is coming in about March for a race. I have a small son myself, four generations around. Now my grandpa may have smoked some real 79 Xmas tree bud back in his day. He smokes still, just turned 60. 61 maybe. He said my buds were too strong for him last year, maybe I can make these abit more mild for my grandpa to enjoy. That would be awesome.


Nice!! Glad I could help you help your Dad, and Grandpa. Good on you for using them seeds to help family, that's the good stuff right there.  



Smokingpeat said:


> Curious what the best useful seeds strain would be for pine terps?? Been craving something nice and piney. Heard Christmas tree bud, though I can’t find that available anywhere. any other notable ones?


I would wait for the 1979 Christmas Tree Bud freebies that will be coming out. Two members are doing a seed increase for our community, how cool is that !!!??? Buy a pack of something that interests you, get a pack of those for free. 




krock8907 said:


> View attachment 4738284Orange cookies X chocolate diesel. Very good stuff. Highly recommend it. Orange creamsickles is the taste.


Beautiful !!! I have more in the works.

As it stands right now, no. I have sooooo many things to get to that I have promised/dedicated time and space. Not saying it wont happen in the future.



Frank Nitty said:


> Rise and shine little ladies!!! And here's your new home!!!View attachment 4739693View attachment 4739686


LET'S GET IT ON !!!!!! So happy for you Frank, I know you are passionate about growin, but had some serious set backs. Like a bunch of us have experienced in our time on this planet, we all have dealt with crappy times..........I know I have. But staying true to the things ya hold dear, not just growing, but doing everything you believe in as ya go along. Stay strong brother, and grow em big !!!!



Cboat38 said:


> And the b.o I gotta say is the most vigorous the smell is unexplainable in a good way though View attachment 4739712View attachment 4739713


Good golly !!!!! Nice!!! Everything ya posted looks good to me. I would buy those seeds LOL.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2020)

Choc


cbizzle said:


> So if a feller were broke but not too broke to buy one bag o beans and also had to choose between chocolate diesel f3 and lucky lime f2, what should he do?
> [/QUOTChocolate Diesel


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2020)

Crap, I forgot my update....haha. Seed shucking goin on at the moment

Blueberry Hashplant x BOO
Banana OG x BOO
Chem #4 x BOO
BOO

Gonna do some Orange Grove assorted packs with those 4. And there will be straight up pack of each as well.

Kosher Tangie S1 seeds are in the oven !!!

Cuts that have been pollenated by Chocolate Diesel reversed

Chocolate Diesel
Chocolate Covered Strawberries
ECSD
Orange Cookies
Dogwalker OG
American Skunk Selection (a Skunk cut that Bodhi selected)

I think I covered everything. Remember to say it now because ya never know.

Your friend

Useful


----------



## Jumpin Jimmy (Nov 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I,like an idiot, gave these plants to someone who I thought would take good care of them... I gave them EVERYTHING they needed to grow and they were dead in less than two weeks!!! I hate to be a dick,but I will NEVER give my plants away again... View attachment 4735187All were Useful Seeds stock... R.I.P. to some beautiful plants.. CDxBK,FCxBK,2 AMNESIA HAZE#1,wait,I don't think Useful has amnesia haze... Those were the only two seeds I had from RQS...


 I have had it happen as well. Never underestimate humans ability to murder plants swiftly. Some people don’t care to listen or understand anything when it comes to growing. I can’t stand the guys who run a trickle of water down the center of the pot and have chronic deficency and plant death....and refuse to change no matter how much you explain to them. I’ve seen this a few times. Annoying as shit


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Crap, I forgot my update....haha. Seed shucking goin on at the moment
> 
> Blueberry Hashplant x BOO
> Banana OG x BOO
> ...


I'm still gonna run the old school stuff I have from you, I can finally get to that Long Valley Royal Kush reg seeds!!!


Jumpin Jimmy said:


> I have had it happen as well. Never underestimate humans ability to murder plants swiftly. Some people don’t care to listen or understand anything when it comes to growing. I can’t stand the guys who run a trickle of water down the center of the pot and have chronic deficency and plant death....and refuse to change no matter how much you explain to them. I’ve seen this a few times. Annoying as shit


I only do that with autopots because you want the root to go straight down to where the soil/coco is moist from the reservoir.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Rise and shine little ladies!!! And here's your new home!!!View attachment 4739693View attachment 4739686


Gotta keep my eyes on the OCxCD,it's looking a little thin... They're in 1 or 2 gallon pots now on 12-12 out the door... I was gonna beg them with my autos but decided to give them their own spot...


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 12, 2020)

What’s up useful fam

just about to order some new beans from our boy @JBCSeeds , get back on that useful bandwagon.

blue dream x Choc d
Choc d s1s
Chem d x Choc d
Mint Choc trip

Hopefully within a few weeks I’l have some in the garden and be back partaking in this thread.

hooe everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jumpin Jimmy (Nov 12, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> What’s up useful fam
> 
> just about to order some new beans from our boy @JBCSeeds , get back on that useful bandwagon.
> 
> ...


Sounds good man. Not a big fan of diesel since it usually is lacking in a way for me. I’m an indica heavy type of guy. Have you tried the chocolate diesel before?


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jumpin Jimmy said:


> Sounds good man. Not a big fan of diesel since it usually is lacking in a way for me. I’m an indica heavy type of guy. Have you tried the chocolate diesel before?


no I haven’t tried the Choc d .

I have tried a few crosses with Choc d and liked them.

Ill be honest, jbcs useful stock is getting kinda low, so those were the 4 that looked interesting to me that were in stock.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2020)

Decided im going to switch some stuff up due to my move... Instead of straight-up organic hydroponics I'm going to do PRWC (Periodic Recirculating Waterfall Coco); but instead of coco I'm gonna use SPM as it doesn't hold onto Ca and Mg like Coco does... Was thinking of also giving synthetics a try on the demo run of the setup... Was going to give Mega Crop (not the 2 part cause if I wanted that id just go with Jacks) and their sweetener a try (mainly cause I want the added PK boost in flower). The idea is to use the MC in veg by itself with some added goodies, then once flower hits start adding in the sweetener and slowly reduce the MC to 2/3 original strength and see what comes of it. As for the "Coco", I'm wanting to try and feed it about 10-12x a day at its peak, so Im probably going to do a 1:1 of SPM: Perlite, POSSIBLY 1:2 depending on how much water it holds. Also, a lot of people says that container size while growing in coco is essential, Im thinking of going with 5gal instead of 3 gal just to increase that "soil" volume. The only issue I have with this is that the extra size of the 5 gal might make it so that it doesn't dry as quickly as the 3 gal would; so that equates to less feedings which is what I don't want... Ill keep everyone posted on the progress, but if you have any suggestions; lemme know!
Edit: On second thought and also reading a bit... I think I am going to do the 2 part and run it identical to Jacks 3-2-1 as that's pretty tried and true, and this is a bit cheaper than the jacks... 

- BD


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Crap, I forgot my update....haha. Seed shucking goin on at the moment
> 
> Blueberry Hashplant x BOO
> Banana OG x BOO
> ...


Wanna send me some of that boo pollen I have a few lady’s selected from 100s of plants few strains that could use some extra orange umph


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gotta keep my eyes on the OCxCD,it's looking a little thin... They're in 1 or 2 gallon pots now on 12-12 out the door... I was gonna beg them with my autos but decided to give them their own spot...


Veg them is what I meant to say...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gotta keep my eyes on the OCxCD,it's looking a little thin... They're in 1 or 2 gallon pots now on 12-12 out the door... I was gonna beg them with my autos but decided to give them their own spot...


I take it back... That OCxCD is doing VERY WELL!!! Stalk is real sturdy now, a total flip in no time at all!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2020)

The last time I had OCxCD and GG4xCD together was in 2018,right before I went back to the hoosegow...Once again plants left in incapable hands... There was 2 pineapple express autos that were pretty much done,a blue toof special, a chemdogging,and an amnesia pheno... Those Useful plants turned into trees,so I super cropped the hell out of them and then scrogged them... Wish I could have been here for the end results of that grow...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 12, 2020)

Couple shots of a nug from my second run with this Chem D x Chocolate Diesel cut... I shoulda taken more, now I wanna keep it haha... gonna try to reveg her after the harvest... so gassy

Heres a nug from her mom after a couple months in the jar


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 4740960View attachment 4740961
> Couple shots of a nug from my second run with this Chem D x Chocolate Diesel cut... I shoulda taken more, now I wanna keep it haha... gonna try to reveg her after the harvest... so gassy
> 
> Heres a nug from her mom after a couple months in the jar
> View attachment 4740962


I started to pop a couple of those,but went with fire cookie x banana kush,and G45xCD... They both are about to sprout after a day and a half of being in root cubes!!! This is going to be MONUMENTAL!!! GOOD THINGS ARE HAPPENING IN MY WORLD NOW!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> The last time I had OCxCD and GG4xCD together was in 2018,right before I went back to the hoosegow...View attachment 4740917Once again plants left in incapable hands... There was 2 pineapple express autos that were pretty much done,a blue toof special, a chemdogging,and an amnesia pheno... Those Useful plants turned into trees,so I super cropped the hell out of them and then scrogged them... Wish I could have been here for the end results of that grow...View attachment 4740917View attachment 4740918View attachment 4740919View attachment 4740920View attachment 4740922View attachment 4740923View attachment 4740924View attachment 4740927View attachment 4740929


My light setup was a joke trying to work in a 4x4,but something was going good then... Maybe it was because I was using Megacrop in soil then too... I think I'll go back to soil for a bit... Wont have to water as much, that's for sure!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

Chem cookie trip getting ready for the jar

X-mas getting ready for jars also, first is the best apical and is a solid 1.5 inch diameter. Was badly stressed, grown and half flowered in a solo cup! I bet you the final weight is about 2oz out of three cups! This gal makes some very dense nuggets. Sticky, the kind we used to say was stick it to your forehead weed! lol


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 13, 2020)

Earlier this year when I started the seeds and took clones to retain the potential keepers I grew out about half the plants indoor and I remember mislabeling this one and saying I’ll know when it blooms , one was the 91Xmas (91SKVA x Xmas Bud) that got crossed to a unknown plant in a accidental open pollination situation when starting seeds a few I thought they were females when doing a 100 plant hunt in 2019 got brought to my male room and got gang banged I’m starting to suspect based on another plant that also got laid at that party that it’s Dr feelgood or Dr Grape added finish time and skunky berry aroma and purple lavender color to a few strains I am personally familiar with hunting that didn’t have those traits last time I ran them but the mislabeling is with care package from strayfox the other strain in question which was suppose to be an earlier finisher and have also a lemon pledge like aroma just like the 91 xmas but this cross of 91xmas x dr grape or dr feelgood that was labeled that had a super chocolate mint like aroma nothing like the 91 I didn’t keep I still have a cut but the terps and bud density not there looks super exotic and gets big but it’s fluffy nice look though and the one labeled care package smelled like lemon pledge which none of the parent plants smells like but on the description of phenos from that strain it was mostly guavas lemons not the pledge and 91 I had like 6 females out of 10 or little less last year and they all had the same pine lemon pledge some had skunk cheese notes I think I did mislabel

This is what I had labeled as care package but i think I mislabeled now and it really is the 91xmas hybrid it was good it’s just the 91 wasn’t an early finisher and neither was the other possible parent so it isn’t for outside I will rerun her and see what I think yielded 17.5 at 180 degrees Fahrenheit and she got pulled early due to snow I can hit based on care package numbers indoor 28%+ and 91xmas outdoor at least 20% so I know when I run this again inside I will hit 20+ % on rosin

Snowed on


This is what I now believe to be care package because it finished so early like it said and the other 91xmas and other potential parents I think it could be finish later This is what was labeled as 91xmas x unknown but isn’t most likely and I wouldn’t run again like I described above and the resin content was low with not my kinda terps and only 10% return no keeping


A bud of the above mentioned


Have plenty of seeds of both still to hunt through anyone? all stable so far



I made a thread for all the rosin I made and test pressed on low temp plates at 180 all flower rosin about 3-4 from harvest been drying still on some stem not trimmed 
Checkout all these other ones I pressed this year from a smaller outdoor grow in New England all organic from the 2020 season some had 30% return from outdoor thats my personal best so far excited to run that cut inside I have a feeling I can hit like 33% return maybe more who knows 
V V V V V V CHECK OUT BELOW V V V V V V V 





Organic Flower Rosin 2020 Outdoor Flower


Here is some pictures and stats of all the strains I ran outdoor in mass for You and I’s Records Carepackage strayfox I believe this is actually a cut of care package from strayfox and got mislabeled way back in veg Ha every chocolate like terps kinda mint but not like choc mint it’s weird 10%...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice post!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 13, 2020)

T-shirts came today !!! They look nice, hats are on the way, and I ordered up some hoodies.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> T-shirts came today !!! They look nice, hats are on the way, and I ordered up some hoodies.
> 
> View attachment 4741883


Hoodies yessss


----------



## Boosky (Nov 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> T-shirts came today !!! They look nice, hats are on the way, and I ordered up some hoodies.
> 
> View attachment 4741883


ETSY store open? And how do I get there , my daughter is staying the night with someone, so no tech support. Lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Earlier this year when I started the seeds and took clones to retain the potential keepers I grew out about half the plants indoor and I remember mislabeling this one and saying I’ll know when it blooms , one was the 91Xmas (91SKVA x Xmas Bud) that got crossed to a unknown plant in a accidental open pollination situation when starting seeds a few I thought they were females when doing a 100 plant hunt in 2019 got brought to my male room and got gang banged I’m starting to suspect based on another plant that also got laid at that party that it’s Dr feelgood or Dr Grape added finish time and skunky berry aroma and purple lavender color to a few strains I am personally familiar with hunting that didn’t have those traits last time I ran them but the mislabeling is with care package from strayfox the other strain in question which was suppose to be an earlier finisher and have also a lemon pledge like aroma just like the 91 xmas but this cross of 91xmas x dr grape or dr feelgood that was labeled that had a super chocolate mint like aroma nothing like the 91 I didn’t keep I still have a cut but the terps and bud density not there looks super exotic and gets big but it’s fluffy nice look though and the one labeled care package smelled like lemon pledge which none of the parent plants smells like but on the description of phenos from that strain it was mostly guavas lemons not the pledge and 91 I had like 6 females out of 10 or little less last year and they all had the same pine lemon pledge some had skunk cheese notes I think I did mislabel
> 
> This is what I had labeled as care package but i think I mislabeled now and it really is the 91xmas hybrid it was good it’s just the 91 wasn’t an early finisher and neither was the other possible parent so it isn’t for outside I will rerun her and see what I think yielded 17.5 at 180 degrees Fahrenheit and she got pulled early due to snow I can hit based on care package numbers indoor 28%+ and 91xmas outdoor at least 20% so I know when I run this again inside I will hit 20+ % on rosin
> View attachment 4741729View attachment 4741803
> ...


I'm your huckleberry!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2020)

Two more ladies are here in the mix!!! Welcome aboard the CHRONIC CLASSICS AIRLINES!!! Fasten your seatbelts cause we'll be a MILE HIGH in no time!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> ETSY store open? And how do I get there , my daughter is staying the night with someone, so no tech support. Lol.


Not open yet, waiting on shipping supplies. I will update when it's all set up.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Nov 15, 2020)

Useful when will you next seed drop be? I will be looking to get some new beans probably late December and I've been eying yours. I was just gonna order the choc diesel regs, but maybe by then new things will be available from you? I love chocolate diesel a lot.
New drop will be with GLG right?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 15, 2020)

AlSeedsman said:


> Useful when will you next seed drop be? I will be looking to get some new beans probably late December and I've been eying yours. I was just gonna order the choc diesel regs, but maybe by then new things will be available from you? I love chocolate diesel a lot.
> New drop will be with GLG right?


New drop in a few weeks. Can't say who will get what, I send out purchase orders and they order what they want.


----------



## bythekasiz (Nov 15, 2020)

Making some progress. Hooked up the blumats in the Useful tent, 79 Christmas Tree bud preservation project today. Around 10 nodes but not even knee high yet. The bottom right are 3 Lucky Lime hanging out for now.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 15, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Making some progress. Hooked up the blumats in the Useful tent, 79 Christmas Tree bud preservation project today. Around 10 nodes but not even knee high yet. The bottom right are 3 Lucky Lime hanging out for now.View attachment 4743372


So awesome. Thank you


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh yeah, some other cuts went into flower recently, to make fems.

Banana OG
Grape OG
Chocolate Diesel
Strawberries n Cream
91 Christmas
Big Sur Holy Weed


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, some other cuts went into flower recently, to make fems.
> 
> Banana OG
> Grape OG
> ...


Yessssss


----------



## Chief2020 (Nov 15, 2020)

Gotta get the 91 Xmas.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

Chief2020 said:


> Gotta get the 91 Xmas.


Oh yea


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm hearing too much about 91 xmas!!! Gotta count all my pennies and hope I have enough to get some... Sounds like a must have!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2020)

GG4xCD


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Nov 15, 2020)

Banana OG yes i needed that Thank you Useful


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

91xmas and Big Sur have my name on them!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2020)

Major power outage threw my 12/12 off... What should I do??? Readjust my timer to start a new 12/12???HELLLLLLLP!!! LOL!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Nah man, just let them roll. Think three day storm in nature.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Nov 16, 2020)

Not sure what you mean by "send out purchase orders" useful.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 16, 2020)

AlSeedsman said:


> Not sure what you mean by "send out purchase orders" useful.


He sends the banks a list of what he has, they decide what they want to buy to resell


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, some other cuts went into flower recently, to make fems.
> 
> Banana OG
> Grape OG
> ...


BSHW? I need those!!! And the CD and the BOG. Any idea on the timeframe?


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragons Blood Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel, roughly eight weeks.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 16, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Major power outage threw my 12/12 off... What should I do??? Readjust my timer to start a new 12/12???HELLLLLLLP!!! LOL!!!


Nah, they just got more sleep. Lol


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> At ~10weeks here. Still 90% clear. I think about 10-14 days left.
> It seems like this clone on a 13/11 light schedule is finishing more slowly than the mother whose photo period was 11.5/12.5
> 
> This is Black Jack x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


LOL LAST PIC BEFORE CHOP. This Sunday is chop day. Tiniest bit of amber, really stinky, really solid


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 16, 2020)

Got these today........stylus/pen.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 16, 2020)

this one smells real sweet..


----------



## Boosky (Nov 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> LOL LAST PIC BEFORE CHOP. This Sunday is chop day. Tiniest bit of amber, really stinky, really solid
> 
> View attachment 4744502


You're gonna like this one. Mine are straight old school dank.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 16, 2020)

mindriot said:


> this one smells real sweet..
> 
> View attachment 4744512


Can't wait for the taste report. Lookin good.


----------



## bythekasiz (Nov 16, 2020)

mindriot said:


> this one smells real sweet..
> 
> View attachment 4744512


Nice work man. I’m actually puffing (coughing) on some of this now while looking at your pic. It is strong with expansion. You can taste the diesel on the inhale but has a nice sweet taste on the exhale.


----------



## Chief2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I really wanted some Bags of oranges x skunk but I missed out again, Looking for that old school funk.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 16, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Nice work man. I’m actually puffing (coughing) on some of this now while looking at your pic. It is strong with expansion. You can taste the diesel on the inhale but has a nice sweet taste on the exhale.


nice.. the chemd x cd I just finished I was commenting to a friend about the lung expansion. How many days did you take yours?


----------



## bythekasiz (Nov 16, 2020)

mindriot said:


> nice.. the chemd x cd I just finished I was commenting to a friend about the lung expansion. How many days did you take yours?


Yes that Chemd x cd is delicious and has big fat colas. I honestly didn’t count days on the gelato. It was definitely not done at week 9. I’m pretty sure i chopped in the 10th week.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 17, 2020)

30th anniversary this week!! Debating on whether to get her a traditional or modern gift. Traditional is pearl, and modern is a carbon filter.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> this one smells real sweet..
> 
> View attachment 4744512


I have one of these in my tent right now... I'm kinda thinking that my 2x2x3 may be too short for these plants to be in 2 and 3 gallon pots... But as always, I will find a way to make it work...


----------



## Boosky (Nov 17, 2020)

Chief2020 said:


> I really wanted some Bags of oranges x skunk but I missed out again, Looking for that old school funk.


Gotta be quick, I've noticed a gain in popularity of Useful Seeds as of late it seems. Definitely worth the wait for when something comes back if that is what you want. Don't have to wait to long for the next drop usually. Patience young grasshopper. Lol. I've had nothing but fire and great variety from his gear. He does have an American Skunk Selection x Chocolate Diesel in the oven now, unless you were wanting that orange Skunk funk.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Oh yeah, some other cuts went into flower recently, to make fems.
> 
> Banana OG
> Grape OG
> ...


I need to clarify something, these will be crosses.


CloudHidden said:


> BSHW? I need those!!! And the CD and the BOG. Any idea on the timeframe?


No idea on time frame as it is hard to call.


radiant Rudy said:


> LOL LAST PIC BEFORE CHOP. This Sunday is chop day. Tiniest bit of amber, really stinky, really solid
> 
> View attachment 4744502


I miss that Black Jack cut soooooo bad!!!


Boosky said:


> Gotta be quick, I've noticed a gain in popularity of Useful Seeds as of late it seems. Definitely worth the wait for when something comes back if that is what you want. Don't have to wait to long for the next drop usually. Patience young grasshopper. Lol. I've had nothing but fire and great variety from his gear. He does have an American Skunk Selection x Chocolate Diesel in the oven now, unless you were wanting that orange Skunk funk.


I have noticed that as well, as my vendors have been blowing me up for stock. I am working on making more, but i'm not gonna mass produce em. Smaller numbers keep quality control in check. I owe that to all of the folks that purchase my seed.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend 

Useful


----------



## AlSeedsman (Nov 17, 2020)

Chocolate strawberries x chocolate diesel sounds incredible but I know I've gotta get the original CD ahead of anything else.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 17, 2020)

I didn't want to mention the Blackjack cut, old wounds. Lol. But now that you did mention it, I will miss it also. That Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel is for real! Going to get my hands on some Blackjack x Boo, can't wait to see what those bring.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 17, 2020)

Ok, I'm back. All this talk about Blackjack and I had to go check to make sure I'm not exaggerating, I'm not. Lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2020)

I can’t believe I’m toking a bowl of Christmas!!!
Puff, puff, pass!


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 17, 2020)

I think for the new year im gonna drop some of my old useful beans and give em a go... Thinking of doing 2x out of 3 of my last tranquil chocolates, and 4 of the Chem D x Bananna OG's... gonna also pop a full pack of Riots Blunicorn (Bodhis PU x Riots Blue Bonnet). Should make for some interesting smells in the tent!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 17, 2020)

And it looks like we are not gonna have hoodies. This has happened to me TWICE!!!! This is a copied and pasted email

Hello,

Hello,Thank you for your order with us. It appears the items that were ordered are discontinued/out of stock. We apologize for any inconvenience.

We processed a full refund on your order. Please keep in mind a refund can take 1 - 2 billing cycles to return to your account depending on your financial institution. If you would like to see what other options we have in stock, please call us at 800-273-4544.


----------



## Chief2020 (Nov 17, 2020)

Most people don't remember some of the mid 80s almost black purple skunk, Owwee i miss that funk,


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need to clarify something, these will be crosses.


If Big Sur Holy Weed x Chocolate Diesel is a thing you should call it RT 56.... public works history nerds where you at!! 

Seriously though, can't wait to see what crosses you have in store with these!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 17, 2020)

Sad to say this but every OCxCD seed except for one,has died in the seedling stage... Not a knock,just an observation of just this one pack of seeds... I have 4 left,still gonna run em in hopes of getting one to full term...


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Nov 18, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Sad to say this but every OCxCD seed except for one,has died in the seedling stage... Not a knock,just an observation of just this one pack of seeds... I have 4 left,still gonna run em in hopes of getting one to full term...


I hope you get all four going. OCxCD was my first pack of Useful seeds I bought, and I have 3 seeds left. I tend to save what I have the least of, but I am itching to run another in my next crop starting in about a month. Going with Grape OGxCD, HAOGxCD, and DDSxCD for sure and either BOO or OCxCD.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 18, 2020)

Shipping supplies are in stock, shirts are ready to roll !!! Hats in a couple of days. My Etsy store is open. Go there and enter UsefulGear in the search bar thingy. Much love to all of you for your continued support !!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I hope you get all four going. OCxCD was my first pack of Useful seeds I bought, and I have 3 seeds left. I tend to save what I have the least of, but I am itching to run another in my next crop starting in about a month. Going with Grape OGxCD, HAOGxCD, and DDSxCD for sure and either BOO or OCxCD.


I'm definitely going to run them regardless... I have an obligation to uphold my word to Useful and run at least ONE of each seed that he has sent me...


----------



## Boosky (Nov 18, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Shipping supplies are in stock, shirts are ready to roll !!! Hats in a couple of days. My Etsy store is open. Go there and enter UsefulGear in the search bar thingy. Much love to all of you for your continued support !!!


Got mine ordered for me and the wife. Thanks bro. Will always continue to support you, just for the way I have been treated by your kindness. Much love for you too bro!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 18, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Got mine ordered for me and the wife. Thanks bro. Will always continue to support you, just for the way I have been treated by your kindness. Much love for you too bro!


BOOSKY !!! You were my first sale on Etsy ????? Yep, you sure are. Thank you you so much my friend for the kind words and support.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 18, 2020)

The wife and I are dorky, we will definitely be twinsies when the shirts get here. Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2020)

So this is what I have... They are going to be a problem in this small tent like I said before, I can cee a lot of lst happening in the near future...the GG4xCD on the right is almost as big as the two in the front and they've been up longer!!! Last picture until they get bigger...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 18, 2020)

Boosky said:


> The wife and I are dorky, we will definitely be twinsies when the shirts get here. Lol


That is soooo funny !!! The wife and I literally have 10-12 matching shirts. Dorky??? I think not....lol.


Frank Nitty said:


> So this is what I have... They are going to be a problem in this small tent like I said before, I can cee a lot of lst happening in the near future...View attachment 4746049the GG4xCD on the right is almost as big as the two in the front and they've been up longer!!! Last picture until they get bigger...


You got this bro !!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Nov 18, 2020)

Anyone do last years pack blueberry oranges and did they have tough shells ? My last chocolate skunks sprouted in 4 days in rapid rooters same time i planted the blueberry x oranges. Never had issue with any before.. I'll give them another week ..


----------



## SteakBags (Nov 19, 2020)

can anyone tell me what kind of stretch to expect with blueberries n chocolate?


----------



## mindriot (Nov 19, 2020)

SteakBags said:


> can anyone tell me what kind of stretch to expect with blueberries n chocolate?


 i have one 5 weeks into flower, almost no stretch at all


----------



## SteakBags (Nov 19, 2020)

mindriot said:


> i have one 5 weeks into flower, almost no stretch at all


thank you! Post some pics!!!


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 19, 2020)

SteakBags said:


> can anyone tell me what kind of stretch to expect with blueberries n chocolate?


Grew these last year and they doubled in size , I have some pictures in this thread


----------



## Boosky (Nov 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> That is soooo funny !!! The wife and I literally have 10-12 matching shirts. Dorky??? I think not....lol.
> 
> You got this bro !!!


So do we, most of them from our kids sports they do. Football, basketball, baseball, jujitsu, gymnastics and wrestling. I think that’s all of them. LOL. I believe other people think it’s dorky, but we think it’s cool!


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> BOOSKY !!! You were my first sale on Etsy ????? Yep, you sure are. Thank you you so much my friend for the kind words and support.


let me know if you need to switch your ad links


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> let me know if you need to switch your ad links


Thank you sunni, you have always been very helpful. But this is just for some shirts and hats.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 19, 2020)

SteakBags said:


> thank you! Post some pics!!!


 I'll post some pics this weekend.. it had the least stretch of any CD cross I've grown so far. The other 3 (chemd, gel45, jungle spice) were all around 6' the BB&C is maybe 2.5' after a 2 month veg. Just a short pheno I guess.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 19, 2020)

Week 5 of flower. Grown in a custom coco blend (coco, pumice and BAS coco mineral kit) and fed Megacrop.
chocolate diesel x Chemdog 91


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 20, 2020)

@Useful Seeds just got some Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel wet. What is the story/genetics on your Chocolate Diesel? Thanks!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 20, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> @Useful Seeds just got some Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel wet. What is the story/genetics on your Chocolate Diesel? Thanks!


There is a great description of it on JBC seeds website. Click on any strain of Useful with Chocolate Diesel and parental info comes up.


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 20, 2020)

Some double dipped strawberries from my recent run. Was probably the star of the show. Very very nice smoke.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 21, 2020)

Blueberries & Chocolate day 38


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 21, 2020)

Almost week eight and here comes the weight


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 21, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Chocolate Diesel is a sativa dominate cannabis strain made by Maphial in mid-2000’s, that was offered only as an auction-item and was rare from its very beginning. The line brings together genetics from the Resrvoir Seeds’ “Sour Diesel” (a v1.5-version male-selection) and Dutch Flowers’ “Chocolate Trip” (Katsu’s F1-Cut). Flower time will be around 10 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> @Useful Seeds just got some Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel wet. What is the story/genetics on your Chocolate Diesel? Thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 21, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Almost week eight and here comes the weight  View attachment 4748522View attachment 4748523View attachment 4748524View attachment 4748525


I really wish you folks would stop posting pics of others breeders gear that ya spent big money on !!!!! This is the Useful Seeds page dammit !!!!! Let's see pics of my affordable gear........bwahahaha.......bwahahaha..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 22, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks so much for the info. FWIW, I really like knowing the history.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 24, 2020)

Little Chem D x Chocolate Diesel shot


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2020)

3 days later...


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 25, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> 3 days later...View attachment 4751373


Looks like that HLG light is trying to find a way into the tent. It wants to help! lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2020)

There it is!!! The light works, but that driver was not... Had to find another...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Looks like that HLG light is trying to find a way into the tent. It wants to help! lol


Only had a qb100 in there and some white light blurpie!!! Right now anything is an improvement!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 25, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Looks like that HLG light is trying to find a way into the tent. It wants to help! lol


I saw that light panel..........and thought the EXACT same thing. LOL Let me in there bro.....I wanna help.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone!


Thanks. Same to you and yours.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone!


Ditto and You too colo


----------



## SteakBags (Nov 26, 2020)

Blueberries n chocolate, thriving with the new found heat from the little ceramic reptile heater I threw in my 36”x22”x36” box ..been vegging for like 7 weeks at this point and they’re way too small so I threw the heater in hoping it speeds things up as temps were around 73 day and 65 night


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Danksgiving Useful fam!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2020)

@Useful Seeds what’s the chance of seeing some more cd x 92 skunk?


----------



## mindriot (Nov 27, 2020)

This really smells like grape koolaid or Grape Krush.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 27, 2020)

It’s beautiful!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 27, 2020)

if only i could keep track of the days! I can barely manage the names.

I keep posting saying it's chop day for this lady but upon inspection I had to keep prolonging harvest because pistils still popping and mostly clear trichomes. 
Finally observing decent amber but still new pistils on lower buds, currently she is chilling outdoors, 55F. Late night I'll take her to the dark room and then chop Sunday


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 27, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> @Useful Seeds what’s the chance of seeing some more cd x 92 skunk?


The chance is 100%, there also is a Chocolate Skunk #2 in the oven.


Boosky said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Nice shirt !!! LOL.....I really appreciate your continued support.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 28, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> The chance is 100%, there also is a Chocolate Skunk #2 in the oven.
> 
> Nice shirt !!! LOL.....I really appreciate your continued support.


do you have a rough estimate as to when they will be available to send out? I’ll definitely be picking that up when I can, I’ve been incredibly impressed by the Chocolate Diesel genetics so far!


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 28, 2020)

Hope everybody had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I haven’t posted in a bit so here’s a shot of my keeper Blueberries and Chocolate just starting to show her colors.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2020)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## Vitas (Nov 29, 2020)

how to grow a cannabis tree correctly? the picture above looks great


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 29, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> You feeding Teas what's the solid mix?





radiant Rudy said:


> if only i could keep track of the days! I can barely manage the names.
> 
> I keep posting saying it's chop day for this lady but upon inspection I had to keep prolonging harvest because pistils still popping and mostly clear trichomes.
> Finally observing decent amber but still new pistils on lower buds, currently she is chilling outdoors, 55F. Late night I'll take her to the dark room and then chop Sunday
> ...


*This plant is chopped though it still looks as if it could have gone longer. *
*For 36+ hours I kept it in dark, in cold room and it was still swilling r/o water.*
*Lost track but it is for sure past 10 weeks 13/11*


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2020)

Vitas said:


> how to grow a cannabis tree correctly? the picture above looks great


12/12 from the start... Maybe 2 weeks old... Thinking about topping them soon,being that they are in a 2x2x3...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Nov 30, 2020)

I've never foliar fed my plants before, what do you guys use that do foliar feed and how much in a gallon ..any input be appreciated


----------



## Veeplants (Nov 30, 2020)

Blueberries & chocolate got the chop last week


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 30, 2020)

Useful, thank you for bringing this goodness to the grow world...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 30, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Useful, thank you for bringing this goodness to the grow world...View attachment 4756523View attachment 4756524


Who's that back left? She's beasting out!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 30, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Who's that back left? She's beasting out!


GG4xCD 20 days from seed,the one next to her is 10 days, bottom 2 are 17 days... They look a little TOO green to me, but then I only look at them with the lights on... I never turn the lights off when they are in their light cycle and I never open the tent when its lights off cause my autos are running 24/7 in the same room...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Who's that back left? She's beasting out!


Congratulations for winning the light!!!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 1, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Congratulations for winning the light!!!


Thanks brother! Gonna put it to good use for certain! 

It's funny by the way, your GG4 x CD looks completely different than mine... mines about a week ahead of yours and the nodes are staying super close to the main stem, not branching out at all


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2020)

These look alright to ya'll??? I don't know why there are 3 pictures...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Thanks brother! Gonna put it to good use for certain!
> 
> It's funny by the way, your GG4 x CD looks completely different than mine... mines about a week ahead of yours and the nodes are staying super close to the main stem, not branching out at all


My G45xCD is growing straight up with the nodes not branching out as well...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 1, 2020)

From the cradle to a casket, there is no way to escape. RIP to a great friend. His nickname was Soul Man, because he had a soul that touched everyone that came in contact with him. I can't even see straight to type this message. The tears are in the way. I'm gonna be ghost for at least a few days, when I say "say it now because ya never know" yeah, here is the perfect example.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 1, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> My G45xCD is growing straight up with the nodes not branching out as well...


Guess I'm just high haha... this is mine after being topped twice... needs new shoes.. 


But it's a little crowded in the veg tent right now.... need some stuff in flower to finish soon haha


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> From the cradle to a casket, there is no way to escape. RIP to a great friend. His nickname was Soul Man, because he had a soul that touched everyone that came in contact with him. I can't even see straight to type this message. The tears are in the way. I'm gonna be ghost for at least a few days, when I say "say it now because ya never know" yeah, here is the perfect example.


So sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> From the cradle to a casket, there is no way to escape. RIP to a great friend. His nickname was Soul Man, because he had a soul that touched everyone that came in contact with him. I can't even see straight to type this message. The tears are in the way. I'm gonna be ghost for at least a few days, when I say "say it now because ya never know" yeah, here is the perfect example.


Sorry to hear that... I'm hurting with you if you're hurting... RIP Soul Man...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> From the cradle to a casket, there is no way to escape. RIP to a great friend. His nickname was Soul Man, because he had a soul that touched everyone that came in contact with him. I can't even see straight to type this message. The tears are in the way. I'm gonna be ghost for at least a few days, when I say "say it now because ya never know" yeah, here is the perfect example.


I'm sorry to hear Useful.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 1, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> From the cradle to a casket, there is no way to escape. RIP to a great friend. His nickname was Soul Man, because he had a soul that touched everyone that came in contact with him. I can't even see straight to type this message. The tears are in the way. I'm gonna be ghost for at least a few days, when I say "say it now because ya never know" yeah, here is the perfect example.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Useful


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Much love for you and yours! Peace everyone! Have better day! RIP Soulman!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 2, 2020)

Wife:”Damn babe is this the tent with the $200 seeds a pack?” Me:”No some guy named useful,fool selling these for 60 bucks fir a pack of ten” Wife:”And he’s the fool?” lol .


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ohh and sorry for your loss bro


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 2, 2020)

I really appreciate the kindness shown by everyone. In think i'm gonna do some auctions on IG to help his wife. I would do some here, not sure how it would play out.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 2, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I really appreciate the kindness shown by everyone. In think i'm gonna do some auctions on IG to help his wife. I would do some here, not sure how it would play out.


Let's find out. If you live in the US, bid on this package. A 10 pack of Bananas n Oranges fems along with a 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG fems. Bidding will start at $50.00 for 16 feminized seeds. This will end tomorrow night at 9 eastern time. I will ship for free with tracking included.


----------



## Xsan (Dec 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss! I'll start the train at $60 RIP Soulman


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 2, 2020)

Xsan said:


> Sorry for your loss! I'll start the train at $60 RIP Soulman


Thank you !!!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 2, 2020)

70 bucks


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 2, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> 70 bucks


That's awesome !!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 2, 2020)

Forgot to mention that the seeds will be shipped with tracking for free to the winner.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 2, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Guess I'm just high haha... this is mine after being topped twice... needs new shoes..
> View attachment 4757492
> 
> But it's a little crowded in the veg tent right now.... need some stuff in flower to finish soon hahaView attachment 4757493


Looking great .. what you feed them


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 3, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> 70 bucks


80$ for the cause!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 3, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> 80$ for the cause!


90


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 3, 2020)

250


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2020)

275


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 3, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Looking great .. what you feed them


Veg + Bloom Tap/Hard with a weekly dose of enzymes to breakdown salt build ups... theyre in coco/perlite


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 3, 2020)

In looking for a source for seeds, I came across this thread. I just finished my second grow, both being outdoor in-ground grows. I’ve been using unknown seeds given to me and a few clones I bought. I’m ready to move forward and purchase quality seeds. I like the good vibe I get from this thread about Useful Seeds and we’ll, the buds being produce look amazing. I’m wondering, where can I find info about which seed types are suitable for outdoor in-ground growing in my area, Bakersfield, California. TIA for the help!


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 3, 2020)

You guys are all amazing and generous. Cheers.


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> From the cradle to a casket, there is no way to escape. RIP to a great friend. His nickname was Soul Man, because he had a soul that touched everyone that came in contact with him. I can't even see straight to type this message. The tears are in the way. I'm gonna be ghost for at least a few days, when I say "say it now because ya never know" yeah, here is the perfect example.


sorry for your loss


----------



## Xsan (Dec 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you !!!





Corso312 said:


> 275


Well done!


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear about Soul Man, maybe he could live on in the Useful menu. Sweet Tooth crossed to one of his favorite flavors (if he smoked) could be named Soul Man...idk just a thought, I’m sure if you setup a link we could donate and help out. No seeds necessary. Wishing you the best! Take care @Useful Seeds


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 3, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> In looking for a source for seeds, I came across this thread. I just finished my second grow, both being outdoor in-ground grows. I’ve been using unknown seeds given to me and a few clones I bought. I’m ready to move forward and purchase quality seeds. I like the good vibe I get from this thread about Useful Seeds and we’ll, the buds being produce look amazing. I’m wondering, where can I find info about which seed types are suitable for outdoor in-ground growing in my area, Bakersfield, California. TIA for the help!


I'd wager most of Usefuls crosses would work well for you. Check out Great Lakes Genetics, JBC Seeds and DC Seed Exchange to see what's available and what piques your interest.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 3, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'd wager most of Usefuls crosses would work well for you. Check out Great Lakes Genetics, JBC Seeds and DC Seed Exchange to see what's available and what piques your interest.


I did check out those three seed exchanges and I couldn’t find any info concerning indoor, outdoor or climate that you often see on other sites selling seeds. It would suck to buy a couple of different types seeds and find out down the road that they don’t grow well outdoors where I live.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Give it a little time for folks that have grown useful gear outdoors to reply.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2020)

You are in central California.. You can grow anything you want outdoors with success. 


I ran the citrus sugar cookies outdoors this year, it killed until the rains hit hard and often in late september- early october.. Still got some real nice product here in Chicago fall weather. I lost probably 20% to mold.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 3, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Sorry to hear about Soul Man, maybe he could live on in the Useful menu. Sweet Tooth crossed to one of his favorite flavors (if he smoked) could be named Soul Man...idk just a thought, I’m sure if you setup a link we could donate and help out. No seeds necessary. Wishing you the best! Take care @Useful Seeds


Thank you, and a thank you to everyone else that have expressed condolences, bidded, offered help in many ways. It all seems unreal. He did like his flowers for sure !!! And I will be naming a line for him. Gonna take some time to figure out what it will be. And yes,while I don't have a link to a quick donation site, I do have a PO box that folks can send a small donation to the old school way. PM me

With all of that said, my friend Brian/ Soul Man was the guy that never met a stranger, it was as if everyone he met was a part of his life. He actually drove around with cast iron pans in his truck. If he was invited to a cookout, he would show up with his pans and plenty of food to contribute and he could cook !!! Last time we got together he ordered 2 cases of oysters, he built a fire and we shucked the oysters and he did his thing. My wife said to him, Soul Man, you know I don't eat seafood, he said to her "I know, this cast iron pan right here is gonna cook ya up some venison back strap medallions ". As he chucked the pan into the hot coals.

Another example of why we called him Soul Man. I remember going to a gas station with him, he sees this dude pumping gas and just walked up to him and said "hey brother how are ya doin, long time no see" I met you at a party remember me ?? The guy said you do look familiar, Soul Man hugged this guy and told him it was good seeing him again. Soul Man came back to the truck and I said, who was that, he said to me "I don't know brother, but it looked like he was having a really bad day by the look on his face" !!! Yeah, special person for sure !!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 3, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> 275


You are the winner !!!! Please PM me,


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 3, 2020)

79 Christmas trees were flipped this week. 7 females and 4 males. The weakest plant was a male and culled. Nice ratio and hoping to get them as pregnant as possible!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you, and a thank you to everyone else that have expressed condolences, bidded, offered help in many ways. It all seems unreal. He did like his flowers for sure !!! And I will be naming a line for him. Gonna take some time to figure out what it will be. And yes,while I don't have a link to a quick donation site, I do have a PO box that folks can send a small donation to the old school way. PM me
> 
> With all of that said, my friend Brian/ Soul Man was the guy that never met a stranger, it was as if everyone he met was a part of his life. He actually drove around with cast iron pans in his truck. If he was invited to a cookout, he would show up with his pans and plenty of food to contribute and he could cook !!! Last time we got together he ordered 2 cases of oysters, he built a fire and we shucked the oysters and he did his thing. My wife said to him, Soul Man, you know I don't eat seafood, he said to her "I know, this cast iron pan right here is gonna cook ya up some venison back strap medallions ". As he chucked the pan into the hot coals.
> 
> Another example of why we called him Soul Man. I remember going to a gas station with him, he sees this dude pumping gas and just walked up to him and said "hey brother how are ya doin, long time no see" I met you at a party remember me ?? The guy said you do look familiar, Soul Man hugged this guy and told him it was good seeing him again. Soul Man came back to the truck and I said, who was that, he said to me "I don't know brother, but it looked like he was having a really bad day by the look on his face" !!! Yeah, special person for sure !!!


Brought a tear to my eye...sounds like good peeps! I do love me some venison back strap medallions AND oysters! My kinda dude!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 3, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> 79 Christmas trees were flipped this week. 7 females and 4 males. The weakest plant was a male and culled. Nice ratio and hoping to get them as pregnant as possible!


AWESOME !!!!! Giving up precious space to make freebies for the community.........PRICELESS !!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Brought a tear to my eye...sounds like good peeps! I do love me some venison back strap medallions AND oysters! My kinda dude!


He was certainly on another level, he was also younger than me, but taught me so much.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 3, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> 79 Christmas trees were flipped this week. 7 females and 4 males. The weakest plant was a male and culled. Nice ratio and hoping to get them as pregnant as possible!


That will make a couple seeds. Lol. Especially if your just letting 'em rip.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 3, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> He was certainly on another level, he was also younger than me, but taught me so much.


As life goes on i find myself learning from people younger then me rather than older people. I wonder if there is just a time when we have learned most of what we can from our elders. Sorry, for blabbing, Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel sometimes takes me places in my mind. Deep thoughts of life, good thoughts of where I've been, who I've met and where I'm going. Your speaking so highly of him made me think some of the friends I lost along the way. Really good memories. Thank you Useful for the mind meditation. So sorry for your loss bro, my heart feels for you.


----------



## kenny09 (Dec 4, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Lookin' killer!
> Will the '79 Christmas bud line ever be available? I'm looking for that, Black Domina, Blueberry and Northern Lights work.
> Oh! & something close to Jack Herer/c99/apollo, loved that old J1 cut that was going around!


I have some of the old Jack Herer from the 90's. It came from Sensi Seeds.


----------



## kenny09 (Dec 4, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> 79 Christmas trees were flipped this week. 7 females and 4 males. The weakest plant was a male and culled. Nice ratio and hoping to get them as pregnant as possible!


Hit me up when they are done I would like to have a few


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2020)

Good karma coming your way in 2021 @Corso312


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

kenny09 said:


> Hit me up when they are done I would like to have a few


He’s doing a seed increase for useful, they will be given as freebies with useful seed orders.

speaking of which, any blue girls in that run @bodhipop?


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Dec 4, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> I did check out those three seed exchanges and I couldn’t find any info concerning indoor, outdoor or climate that you often see on other sites selling seeds. It would suck to buy a couple of different types seeds and find out down the road that they don’t grow well outdoors where I live.


I grew choc d, lucky lime and black lime outdoors this past year and would grow those 3 again. The choc d had big really dense buds early rains and heavy dews caused some bud rot so I harvested early. But to answer your question those will grow well outdoors fairly hot 34 n climate.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 4, 2020)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I grew choc d, lucky lime and black lime outdoors this past year and would grow those 3 again. The choc d had big really dense buds early rains and heavy dews caused some bud rot so I harvested early. But to answer your question those will grow well outdoors fairly hot 34 n climate.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 4, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you, and a thank you to everyone else that have expressed condolences, bidded, offered help in many ways. It all seems unreal. He did like his flowers for sure !!! And I will be naming a line for him. Gonna take some time to figure out what it will be. And yes,while I don't have a link to a quick donation site, I do have a PO box that folks can send a small donation to the old school way. PM me
> 
> With all of that said, my friend Brian/ Soul Man was the guy that never met a stranger, it was as if everyone he met was a part of his life. He actually drove around with cast iron pans in his truck. If he was invited to a cookout, he would show up with his pans and plenty of food to contribute and he could cook !!! Last time we got together he ordered 2 cases of oysters, he built a fire and we shucked the oysters and he did his thing. My wife said to him, Soul Man, you know I don't eat seafood, he said to her "I know, this cast iron pan right here is gonna cook ya up some venison back strap medallions ". As he chucked the pan into the hot coals.
> 
> Another example of why we called him Soul Man. I remember going to a gas station with him, he sees this dude pumping gas and just walked up to him and said "hey brother how are ya doin, long time no see" I met you at a party remember me ?? The guy said you do look familiar, Soul Man hugged this guy and told him it was good seeing him again. Soul Man came back to the truck and I said, who was that, he said to me "I don't know brother, but it looked like he was having a really bad day by the look on his face" !!! Yeah, special person for sure !!!


Wow that story made me feel like I need to be a better person. I’m still pretty young, and I think that’s the type of stuff I wanna learn from more experienced folk. He certainly seems like a special person, and I hope you manage to get through it as well as his family.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Corso312 (Dec 4, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Good karma coming your way in 2021 @Corso312



Doubt that..but i like to read it


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Doubt that..but i like to read it


I hope you do, but I know the feeling.


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 5, 2020)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I grew choc d, lucky lime and black lime outdoors this past year and would grow those 3 again. The choc d had big really dense buds early rains and heavy dews caused some bud rot so I harvested early. But to answer your question those will grow well outdoors fairly hot 34 n climate.


Any noticable differnce in smell and flavor in lucky and black lime


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Dec 5, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Any noticable differnce in smell and flavor in lucky and black lime


I’m not to good at smell detection but can say both lines were limey,if my memory serves me right the most lime smelling plant I had was a lucky lime there were a couple of lucky limes that’s really put out the lime early on. The lucky lime were the more vigorous for sure. I was running 13 different strains so my sniffer was in sensory overload most of the time lol


----------



## basketballer (Dec 6, 2020)

Any of you guys get mold, not from the tent or room moisture being too high, but just from watering too much? My roots were drying out each day, and humidity levels are at around 45% in the tent but I still got mold. I think from giving them too much water. The pot/roots felt light like it was dry each day, so I'd give them a little more water thinking they were going into hyper mode, but I also noticed the nugs on the plant were getting heavier and heavier. One day no mold, then next day mold. It was right about time to harvest too, so maybe the plant just said "that's it, done for the year"? Or did I put it out of its ideal zone with too much water? I noticed the stem was wet inside when I cut it.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 6, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Any of you guys get mold, not from the tent or room moisture being too high, but just from watering too much? My roots were drying out each day, and humidity levels are at around 45% in the tent but I still got mold. I think from giving them too much water. The pot/roots felt light like it was dry each day, so I'd give them a little more water thinking they were going into hyper mode, but I also noticed the nugs on the plant were getting heavier and heavier. One day no mold, then next day mold. It was right about time to harvest too, so maybe the plant just said "that's it, done for the year"? Or did I put it out of its ideal zone with too much water? I noticed the stem was wet inside when I cut it.


How’s the air movement in your grow area?


----------



## basketballer (Dec 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How’s the air movement in your grow area?


Outside sucking as an exhaust fan, a 120mm computer fan running off a 12v dc 120v adapter physically connected to a 3d printed funnel like adapter that goes to a 4" dryer hose into the tent (long enough and added curves to be dark in the tent), then all the other openings closed except for one input that I have another hose that comes out 3 feet into an adapter that keeps the light down. Exhaust fan runs all the time. No fan inside the tent. Thoughts?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 6, 2020)

basketballer said:


> 120mm computer fan running off a 12v dc 120v adapter physically connected to a 3d printed funnel like adapter that goes to a 4" dryer hose into the tent (long enough and added curves to be dark in the tent), then all the other openings closed except for one input that I have another hose that comes out 3 feet into an adapter that keeps the light down. Fan runs all the time


You need more air flow inside the tent. I’m reading that you have an intake fan (computer fan) but no exhaust. Is that correct? How big is your area?


----------



## basketballer (Dec 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> You need more air flow inside the tent. I’m reading that you have an intake fan (computer fan) but no exhaust. Is that correct? How big is your area?


Sorry, should have been more clear before I originally posted before the edits. Nothing inside. Is that the issue, they need some air flow inside to keep from being too damp? Makes sense as in nature there's airflow. Maybe they hold a lot of moisture because they lose a lot usually (in nature) but because I have no breeze they get a buildup of water?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Rule of thumb with passive air flow is enough to change the air a couple times per minute, on top of that you want to be circulating enough air to move your branches. This will keep standing humidity in check and strengthen branching. Personally I like to move air above and below the canopy to avoid stagnant pockets.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

4 inch squirrel cage fan intake, 6 inch inline to scrubber, my tent stays puffed out, not enough to worry bout seams, lol. Ain't seen a bug in a yr, and no mold on single cola growing. Air flow and movement don't get enough press, imho. Thing is, on mine, the intake is 190 cfm, the inline is 240, you wouldn't think it would puff out? Also got a lil 6incher blowin up high inside a 4 x 2. Works for me.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Sorry, should have been more clear before I originally posted before the edits. Nothing inside. Is that the issue, they need some air flow inside to keep from being too damp? Makes sense as in nature there's airflow. Maybe they hold a lot of moisture because they lose a lot usually (in nature) but because I have no breeze they get a buildup of water?


And not much evaporation goin on


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

When I was in tents I always had them sucked in. Had an extra wire frame on one and an extra pvc frame on the other to help maintain their shape and not take away too much area. Negative pressure can help when worrying about smells.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 6, 2020)

I have a black lime on deck. I had all this year planned out so it’s going in next season! Very excited to see what it’s like.


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 6, 2020)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I’m not to good at smell detection but can say both lines were limey,if my memory serves me right the most lime smelling plant I had was a lucky lime there were a couple of lucky limes that’s really put out the lime early on. The lucky lime were the more vigorous for sure. I was running 13 different strains so my sniffer was in sensory overload most of the time lol


Good review thanks one love lucky lime sounds dank


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Dec 6, 2020)

basketballer said:


> Outside sucking as an exhaust fan, a 120mm computer fan running off a 12v dc 120v adapter physically connected to a 3d printed funnel like adapter that goes to a 4" dryer hose into the tent (long enough and added curves to be dark in the tent), then all the other openings closed except for one input that I have another hose that comes out 3 feet into an adapter that keeps the light down. Exhaust fan runs all the time. No fan inside the tent. Thoughts?


How big is your tent?


----------



## basketballer (Dec 6, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> How big is your tent?


I'm starting the seedlings in a 16x16x40 tent, and the main grow is also small at I think 24x24x40.

Here's the seedling tent. I had to spray some water in there today as the humidity has dropped into the 30s in the house because of a winter storm. Trying to keep it at 55-70% until they move into the larger tent (got a humidity meter on it, thats it dangling). I can already tell my biggest mistake so far is the soil, way too much sphagum moss and bark in this walmart soil. I should have just used dirt from outside. I'll probably be fighting pH. Any suggestions? I've got one of those Bluelabs pH meters and in past grows have used it every watering. Been using this same soil for all my grows (walmart soil + perlite + 2 heaping tbs diameateous earth to prevent fruit flies) . I shoot for 6.8 because I think it drops as the bark and moss degrade. Been buffering with vinegar and baking soda. Is this bad?


----------



## Chief2020 (Dec 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I really wish you folks would stop posting pics of others breeders gear that ya spent big money on !!!!! This is the Useful Seeds page dammit !!!!! Let's see pics of my affordable gear........bwahahaha.......bwahahaha..


Anyone have pics of Xmas buds? Still hungry for those and BOO x skunk.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 6, 2020)

Can I vent??? LOL. Man Instagram is tough. I have done some auctions there with success, but sometimes not. Folks bid on stuff, win, and don't come through. Example, I listed a pack of Banana OG x Bag of Oranges along with a 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG. Respect genetics won the auction at 250, then he messaged me and donated the packs back to auction off. Sweet guy !!! So I relisted em, got a winning bid of $150.00.....the person is ghost.....lol. I reckon I will just relist, I know i'm preaching to the choir here, but IG is another story.


----------



## Panaelous (Dec 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Can I vent??? LOL. Man Instagram is tough. I have done some auctions there with success, but sometimes not. Folks bid on stuff, win, and don't come through. Example, I listed a pack of Banana OG x Bag of Oranges along with a 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG. Respect genetics won the auction at 250, then he messaged me and donated the packs back to auction off. Sweet guy !!! So I relisted em, got a winning bid of $150.00.....the person is ghost.....lol. I reckon I will just relist, I know i'm preaching to the choir here, but IG is another story.



those both sound so dank funky bananas and orange banana gas


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Can I vent??? LOL. Man Instagram is tough. I have done some auctions there with success, but sometimes not. Folks bid on stuff, win, and don't come through. Example, I listed a pack of Banana OG x Bag of Oranges along with a 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG. Respect genetics won the auction at 250, then he messaged me and donated the packs back to auction off. Sweet guy !!! So I relisted em, got a winning bid of $150.00.....the person is ghost.....lol. I reckon I will just relist, I know i'm preaching to the choir here, but IG is another story.


I still have like 8 beans of the Chem D x Banana OG; and that dude who bailed fucking slept on some fire... I *WISH* I could throw down and snag both of those packs... The Banana OG x BOO sounds dank as fuck...


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Can I vent??? LOL. Man Instagram is tough. I have done some auctions there with success, but sometimes not. Folks bid on stuff, win, and don't come through. Example, I listed a pack of Banana OG x Bag of Oranges along with a 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG. Respect genetics won the auction at 250, then he messaged me and donated the packs back to auction off. Sweet guy !!! So I relisted em, got a winning bid of $150.00.....the person is ghost.....lol. I reckon I will just relist, I know i'm preaching to the choir here, but IG is another story.


I’ll take them for 150 if you still have them


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 6, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Can I vent??? LOL. Man Instagram is tough. I have done some auctions there with success, but sometimes not. Folks bid on stuff, win, and don't come through. Example, I listed a pack of Banana OG x Bag of Oranges along with a 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG. Respect genetics won the auction at 250, then he messaged me and donated the packs back to auction off. Sweet guy !!! So I relisted em, got a winning bid of $150.00.....the person is ghost.....lol. I reckon I will just relist, I know i'm preaching to the choir here, but IG is another story.


I've noticed a lot of the guys who do IG auctions say in the description they give the winner 12-24 hrs to respond then they'll contact the next highest bidder... guess this would be why. Sorry you had to deal with this BS, especially in this situation. Glad to see a few folks step up to cover it and ease your burden.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 6, 2020)

Hey Useful fam, does any one know what cut of Chem D Cookies useful uses in his Chem Cookie Trip (ChemD Cookies x Chocolate Trip) cross? I want to do a backcross/incross of some sorts by reversing CSI Humboldt’s Chem D x Forum GSC and pollinating a Chem Cookie Trip Female. I can only work with feminized seeds right now due to space.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 6, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Hey Useful fam, does any one know what cut of Chem D Cookies useful uses in his Chem Cookie Trip (ChemD Cookies x Chocolate Trip) cross? I want to do a backcross/incross of some sorts by reversing CSI Humboldt’s Chem D x Forum GSC and pollinating a Chem Cookie Trip Female. I can only work with feminized seeds right now due to space.


I was under the impression there was only 1 cut of the chem D, similar to the 91, sis, etc? I assume @Useful Seeds cut is legit, as for the origin, I can only speculate where its from... If I had to guess, id say Bodhi.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I was under the impression there was only 1 cut of the chem D, similar to the 91, sis, etc? I assume @Useful Seeds cut is legit, as for the origin, I can only speculate where its from... If I had to guess, id say Bodhi.


I meant the Chem D Cookies cut (aka like GMO or his own pheno of mamiko/csi’s chemd x cookie), i see where you’d be confused


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 7, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I meant the Chem D Cookies cut (aka like GMO or his own pheno of mamiko/csi’s chemd x cookie), i see where you’d be confused


Ah, I was too baked when I read your post and stopped when I hit the Chem D part


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2020)

I believe the chem cookies useful uses is a selection from connoisseur genetics chem cookies which would have been chem d x forum reversed. I could be wrong here but I could swear I read this in this thread.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Can I vent??? LOL. Man Instagram is tough. I have done some auctions there with success, but sometimes not. Folks bid on stuff, win, and don't come through. Example, I listed a pack of Banana OG x Bag of Oranges along with a 6 pack of Chem D x Banana OG. Respect genetics won the auction at 250, then he messaged me and donated the packs back to auction off. Sweet guy !!! So I relisted em, got a winning bid of $150.00.....the person is ghost.....lol. I reckon I will just relist, I know i'm preaching to the choir here, but IG is another story.


I had the high bid on the first listing before Respect swooped in and then totally forgot to bid on the relisting.  There's my crying over spilled milk moment. LOL


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 7, 2020)

Good round one, and now the kids turn


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey @Useful Seeds, whats the origins of your Black Cherry Soda in the BCS x Ancient OG F3 cross? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 7, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> I’ll take them for 150 if you still have them


That's very kind of you, some folks stepped up and took care of it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I believe the chem cookies useful uses is a selection from connoisseur genetics chem cookies which would have been chem d x forum reversed. I could be wrong here but I could swear I read this in this thread.


You sir are correct.


BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, whats the origins of your Black Cherry Soda in the BCS x Ancient OG F3 cross? Thanks for your time!


A friend of mine in California sent me cut, I think the seeds were made by TGA ???? It was a nice one, leaned more to the Sativa side of things.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Oooooh, that BCS Subcool and badger were using came from Seattle! That cut is wtf! Seriously one of the best I’ve ever tasted in my life with a matching nice effect. I have stars in my eyes sir!
*as I recall it’s like old school blueberry, it makes girls horny! lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 7, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> I had the high bid on the first listing before Respect swooped in and then totally forgot to bid on the relisting.  There's my crying over spilled milk moment. LOL


You may want to look at the auction I just listed. Something there that no one has had.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 7, 2020)

My second run with this Chem D x Banana OG cut... she loves to fade early no matter the conditions or feed


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm pretty sure a bunch of my supporters here are not on Instagram. I don't want to leave you out of the opportunity to lend a hand/get in on the auctions. I listed this flavor fem package there, and have the seed to do it here with you. So here ya go

6- Bag of Oranges
6- Chem D x Banana OG
6- Chem #4 x Bag of Oranges
6- Chocolate Covered Strawberries !!! Yep, I did a small reversal. This is the CCS that I use in the Double Dipped Strawberries. 

US only, increments of 10 or more, tracked shipping is included. We will start this fem package at 100, I was gonna make it for 2 days, but after seeing the results of the last one, this will end tomorrow at 8:30pm EST. Good luck, and thank you !!!


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 7, 2020)

I'll start the ball rolling and bid $150


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2020)

I have double d going in veg. Week 2. It’s EcSd x chocolate diesel. Can I get some background info on the EcSd mr. useful used for this creation?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2020)

160


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 7, 2020)

170!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 7, 2020)

Got two out of three Chem Cookie Trip showing female. The other one not showing yet but if it is male I might keep it based on structure alone, perfect little Christmas tree shape. Also had three out of three female on Chem D x Chocolate Diesel. Lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 7, 2020)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> I'll start the ball rolling and bid $150


Thank you !!!!!!


[email protected] said:


> I have double d going in veg. Week 2. It’s EcSd x chocolate diesel. Can I get some background info on the EcSd mr. useful used for this creation?


Background info on ECSD....lol. I only lol because no one knows the truth. I can tell you it is a fine cut, potent, good stretch, conical flowers, breeds well, that's why you see soooo many folks using her. Google ECSD, and have fun with the info you come up with. 



[email protected] said:


> 160


Thank you !!!


Gentlemencorpse said:


> 170!


Thank you as well !!


Boosky said:


> Got two out of three Chem Cookie Trip showing female. The other one not showing yet but if it is male I might keep it based on structure alone, perfect little Christmas tree shape. Also had three out of three female on Chem D x Chocolate Diesel. Lol.


LOL, I certainly hope ya got 3 outta 3 on the fems.......lol.


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 7, 2020)

I almost threw in a bunch of chem cookie trip x (Bodhi) Endor Score today with the card to Useful. I wasn’t sure if there would be any interest in them or if he would be like wth am I suppose to do with these haha


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 7, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> I almost threw in a bunch of chem cookie trip x (Bodhi) Endor Score today with the card to Useful. I wasn’t sure if there would be any interest in them or if he would be like wth am I suppose to do with these haha


You should have, I would have given em away as freebies. I have been making seed for about 28 years now, filling gardens with what I think are good genetics. Only been selling em for 3 years. I have a bunch of things to say on that topic, but I won't. You folks can pick up what i'm laying down.


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 7, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You should have, I would have given em away as freebies. I have been making seed for about 28 years now, filling gardens with what I think are good genetics. Only been selling em for 3 years. I have a bunch of things to say on that topic, but I won't. You folks can pick up what i'm laying down.


Right on man, I’ve got a couple going in veg and will include them with the Christmas trees if they continue to flourish. I’m shy of the 28 year experience so I was hesitant. Lol


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 7, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I meant the Chem D Cookies cut, i see where you’d be confused





colocowboy said:


> I believe the chem cookies useful uses is a selection from connoisseur genetics chem cookies which would have been chem d x forum reversed. I could be wrong here but I could swear I read this in this thread.


Awesome info, thanks! Can anyone tell me how different Connoisseur Genetic's version would be from GMO Cookies/CSI's version? Wouldn't they be the exact same considering it's two specific cuts (same cuts used which was ChemD and Forum Cookies)? I always wondered this about certain strains, like when Archive made his own version of Slurricane cause of his thing with In House.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Dec 8, 2020)

Huncher said:


> Chrispy u made my weekend with the blackened oranges report! Im 7 days into switch and realy havent heard much about this strain, things lookin good except for aggressive lst and snapped a branch...other than that 2/2 popped and both lookin healthy [ cept grower error lol] first grow wit Useful and really glad I chose his beans! Peace, Love an Good Growing! new member, 1st post


@Huncher how did you like the BO? I've got another one going now about 3 weeks into flower. I hope you liked her. I'm a big fan of all @Useful Seeds that I have grown. I just started a HAOG and Grape OG and I'm deciding on 2-3 others. Probably a DDS, BOO, and maybe one other if I want to squeeze it in.


----------



## Huncher (Dec 8, 2020)

Thumbs up on the Blackened Oranges! Agree it had a unique smell, hard to define but it was a great day smoke for me anyways. Funny as Im also bout to drop em again but debating if I can run them with the DDS I got and am dying to try. Anyone know if they would finish close to same time? I dry in same tent I grow so learned the hard way about having different strains in same run. Im just learning but the BO was def my best stuff yet-props to Useful


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm pretty sure a bunch of my supporters here are not on Instagram. I don't want to leave you out of the opportunity to lend a hand/get in on the auctions. I listed this flavor fem package there, and have the seed to do it here with you. So here ya go
> 
> 6- Bag of Oranges
> 6- Chem D x Banana OG
> ...


Just wanted to bump this... I'm happy to win the auction at $170 but would prefer it wasn't just cause it got buried by all the discussion about Usefuls other dankness! 

If you make a bid increase please reply to the previous bidder so they get a notification!


----------



## Xsan (Dec 8, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Just wanted to bump this... I'm happy to win the auction at $170 but would prefer it wasn't just cause it got buried by all the discussion about Usefuls other dankness!
> 
> If you make a bid increase please reply to the previous bidder so they get a notification!


Impressive. Much respect. Wish the funds/timing were right for me


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Awesome info, thanks! Can anyone tell me how different Connoisseur Genetic's version would be from GMO Cookies/CSI's version? Wouldn't they be the exact same considering it's two specific cuts (same cuts used which was ChemD and Forum Cookies)? I always wondered this about certain strains, like when Archive made his own version of Slurricane cause of his thing with In House.


GMO has strong diesel characteristics in my opinion. Grows like a sativa but the effect is more indica and the smell/taste is not really sweet at all.
chem cookies is more like the skunky chemmy side with the cookie sweetness and dough like smells under the skunky.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 8, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> I almost threw in a bunch of chem cookie trip x (Bodhi) Endor Score today with the card to Useful. I wasn’t sure if there would be any interest in them or if he would be like wth am I suppose to do with these haha


That sounds like a treasure chest of flavors. Chem, Cookie, fuel, chocolate, lavender, maybe some peach. Really interesting cross you got there, can't wait to see some of the phenos from that one.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> GMO has strong diesel characteristics in my opinion. Grows like a sativa but the effect is more indica and the smell/taste is not really sweet at all.
> chem cookies is more like the skunky chemmy side with the cookie sweetness and dough like smells under the skunky.


Yeah, I'm growing a Lifehouse GMO BX right now and your right, not sweet at all... it's like a baby ate a bunch of garlic knots then took a dump in some cookie dough and then someone unsuccessfully tried to clean it with gasoline.... and whoo boy did she stretch... I hadda get creative and put her pot inside a bigger pot full of perlite so she'd stop falling over


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 8, 2020)

@Useful Seeds
Did I win the bid on IG?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 8, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> @Useful Seeds
> Did I win the bid on IG?


psteins54.54 tagged you with a bid of 240, he won.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 8, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Just wanted to bump this... I'm happy to win the auction at $170 but would prefer it wasn't just cause it got buried by all the discussion about Usefuls other dankness!
> 
> If you make a bid increase please reply to the previous bidder so they get a notification!


Nice !! Thank you!! @ApacheBone , you could win this one.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 8, 2020)

@Gentlemencorpse is the winner at 170


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 8, 2020)

Lucky Lime , anyone willing to bid on an auction for a pack of 50 for a serious selection run ??


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4763673 Lucky Lime , anyone willing to bid on an auction for a pack of 50 for a serious selection run ??


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 9, 2020)

Blueberry and Chocolate keeper cut, final update before chop! Growing tip, veg the fuck out of it and it will reward you, she doesn’t stretch much!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 9, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Blueberry and Chocolate keeper cut, final update before chop! Growing tip, veg the fuck out of it and it will reward you, she doesn’t stretch much!
> View attachment 4764017
> View attachment 4764018


What lens and camera setup are you using? Those pics really pop!


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What lens and camera setup are you using? Those pics really pop!


The new Canon EOS R6, EF 24 to 70 L 2.8, these were hand held, I’ll have extension tube macros coming shortly shot from a tripod.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 9, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Blueberry and Chocolate keeper cut, final update before chop! Growing tip, veg the fuck out of it and it will reward you, she doesn’t stretch much!
> View attachment 4764017
> View attachment 4764018


Yeah your right, they don't stretch much at all. I have one in veg(8 weeks) about 7 inches tall with 1000 nodes, ok maybe not 1000 but alot. Lol

Also: any Blueberry terps or tastes?


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yeah your right, they don't stretch much at all. I have one in veg(8 weeks) about 7 inches tall with 1000 nodes, ok maybe not 1000 but alot. Lol
> 
> Also: any Blueberry terps or tastes?


Not in the keeper it’s heavy Sour Fruit/ sour D dominate with a occasional whiff of dark chocolate, this was my 4th run, including outdoor and had 4 slightly different expressions, one was sweeter but it and 2 others didn’t yield well, the keeper was slowest in veg. but stretched the most in flower, was the most potent and produced double the weight. There’s some gems to be found, but IMHO I wouldn’t expect to find much blueberry in this one, the chocolate diesel is a dominant MF’er and overwhelms everything it touches with that old school Sour. Gotta love it!
Picture below is what it looks like outdoors, they will get big.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 10, 2020)

Haven't done anything but water them1 or 2 times a day... hope they stretch out some more to the point where I have to set my 3x3x6 tent up !!!


----------



## kenny09 (Dec 10, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> 79 Christmas trees were flipped this week. 7 females and 4 males. The weakest plant was a male and culled. Nice ratio and hoping to get them as pregnant as possible!


Awesome sound great..


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 10, 2020)

Well i'm gonna take a chance on someone wanting these. 50 Lucky Lime seeds are up for auction, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve, US only, auction will end Sat at 9 pm EST. Tracked shipping is included.Start at 100


----------



## Boosky (Dec 10, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well i'm gonna take a chance on someone wanting these. 50 Lucky Lime seeds are up for auction, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve, US only, auction will end Sat at 9 pm EST. Tracked shipping is included.Start at 100
> View attachment 4765345View attachment 4765349View attachment 4765350


Well, here goes that uncomfortable moment when I ask my wife for money right before Christmas. Lol. Im literally giggling to myself.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Well, here goes that uncomfortable moment when I ask my wife for money right before Christmas. Lol. Im literally giggling to myself.


"Honey, you know those seeds I was looking at? Well, I was wondering if" "*NOoooo*!"


----------



## Green Puddin (Dec 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well i'm gonna take a chance on someone wanting these. 50 Lucky Lime seeds are up for auction, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve, US only, auction will end Sat at 9 pm EST. Tracked shipping is included.Start at 100
> View attachment 4765345View attachment 4765349View attachment 4765350


would in a heart beat if I wasn't cursed with being a damn Canadian lmao ......

I am more then happy to make a donation though @Useful Seeds , I'm pretty sure I read you were going to post somewhere to send a donation too , but I can't find it??? 

let me know where to send it dude!!! Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 11, 2020)

What's up everyone? New to the thread and useful seeds. Was recommended them and started catching up on the thread(going to take a year...lol). After, deciding useful is a true gentleman and breeder. Here is my first go, bags of skunks and oranges about 3 weeks from seed everything going well! The 4 on the right are BSO, space monkey(Bodhi), The One, and on the left chick magnet (putang x heirloom swabi Pakistani)from MMS 

Peace


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 11, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Blueberry and Chocolate keeper cut, final update before chop! Growing tip, veg the fuck out of it and it will reward you, she doesn’t stretch much!
> View attachment 4764017
> View attachment 4764018


She is unbelievably BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well i'm gonna take a chance on someone wanting these. 50 Lucky Lime seeds are up for auction, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve, US only, auction will end Sat at 9 pm EST. Tracked shipping is included.Start at 100


I don’t see any bids. Am I missing something? If not, I’ll get it started at $150


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I want to so bad but I can’t spend my wife’s Christmas present!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to so bad but I can’t spend my wife’s Christmas present!


Just tell her you got them for her cause you enjoy the hobby so much you want to get her into it so you two can spend time together


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Just tell her you got them for her cause you enjoy the hobby so much you want to get her into it so you two can spend time together


Already happened with my first useful tshirt lol
I should have known she was going to want one, purple and orange already land very hard for her. What’s funny, I don’t think she listens when I talk but she got it instantly. She only wanted to know that it wouldn’t be too widely known like she was generally comfortable with its discretion.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to so bad but I can’t spend my wife’s Christmas present!


Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to so bad but I can’t spend my wife’s Christmas present!


I told mine the weed I grow with the seeds will be her xmas present lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 11, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> I don’t see any bids. Am I missing something? If not, I’ll get it started at $150


I was waiting to see someone move on this... if I didn't just win the last one I'd be in on it too... there's going to be some absolute fire cuts in that pack!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 11, 2020)

Most recent Sunny Diesel.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 11, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> I don’t see any bids. Am I missing something? If not, I’ll get it started at $150


I'll go $175


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 11, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> I don’t see any bids. Am I missing something? If not, I’ll get it started at $150


It looks like the auction is being carried out on IG too https://www.instagram.com/usefulseedco/
There is also an auction for 20 Blueberry and Chocolate fem seeds.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 11, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> It looks like the auction is being carried out on IG too https://www.instagram.com/usefulseedco/
> There is also an auction for 20 Blueberry and Chocolate fem seeds.


You’re right - there is an auction for what appears to be the same item on IG too and there’s a $250 bid.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 11, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> It looks like the auction is being carried out on IG too https://www.instagram.com/usefulseedco/
> There is also an auction for 20 Blueberry and Chocolate fem seeds.





FishingwithDave said:


> You’re right - there is an auction for what appears to be the same item on IG too and there’s a $250 bid.


The auction on IG is separate from this just fyi... also a pack of 50 lucky like, but not the same pack


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 11, 2020)

Double diesel also got some orange cookies x cd and haog x cd and some chem boo going


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 11, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> The auction on IG is separate from this just fyi... also a pack of 50 lucky like, but not the same pack


Thanks


----------



## Boosky (Dec 11, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Double diesel also got some orange cookies x cd and haog x cd and some chem boo going View attachment 4766088


Little bit of this, little bit of that. Will be patiently waiting for the Double Diesel and HA OG x Chocolate Diesel reports. Thanks


----------



## Green Puddin (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to so bad but I can’t spend my wife’s Christmas present!


I would trade my wife even just to cover the shipping


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 11, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well i'm gonna take a chance on someone wanting these. 50 Lucky Lime seeds are up for auction, Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve, US only, auction will end Sat at 9 pm EST. Tracked shipping is included.Start at 100
> View attachment 4765345View attachment 4765349View attachment 4765350


200


----------



## wierdly (Dec 12, 2020)

79 xmas bud almost ready, gotta chop soon These are nice Short and stocky. These were the three females outta 5. Been over 10 weeks. Smells are piney and funny smell I cant describe, a little funky.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Outhouse and dried milk! lol there’s a weird background odor that reminds me of carpet shampoo also hahahaha was consistent. It sounds strange lol


----------



## wierdly (Dec 12, 2020)

Fawk These Xmas buds to dense for their own good one of the mains in the big pic in the middle, MOLD, had ac issues and stayed hot here like 85 until mid November. some of the nugs are almost white, never saw the light or the air. put two more fans...I will top them next time


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 12, 2020)

wierdly said:


> Fawk These Xmas buds to dense for their own good one of the mains in the big pic in the middle, MOLD, had ac issues and stayed hot here like 85 until mid November. some of the nugs are almost white, never saw the light or the air. put two more fans...I will top them next time


I went back and looked at the pics and you can see it all over... that's a shame. Risk we all run though.

Edit: for clarity, I just meant all over on the one big picture


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2020)

If I were going to scrog these two would be great candidates for it,would you say???


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> If I were going to scrog these two would be great candidates for it,would you say???View attachment 4766592View attachment 4766633


I would agree with that


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> If I were going to scrog these two would be great candidates for it,would you say???View attachment 4766592View attachment 4766633


They look good for scrog, or hell looks like they have so many tops already you could just spread them out and save time from all the toppings
HTH


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> They look good for scrog, or hell looks like they have so many tops already you could just spread them out and save time from all the toppings
> HTH


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2020)

Look at this stalk on my G45xCD...And the color of these new leaves


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this stalk on my G45xCD...View attachment 4766838View attachment 4766855And the color of these new leaves


Dude, I have never seen a stalk do that, what in the hell is going on? Maybe some sort of micronutrient deficiency? What are you growing in? Light? I get some leaves that look like that on one of my keepers when vegging under LEDS, for me it's the beginning of Calcium deficiency. If little brown spots start showing, that could be it. Got to let us know when you figure it out
HTH


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this stalk on my G45xCD...View attachment 4766838View attachment 4766855And the color of these new leaves


The stock just looks like its turning woody to me.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> The stock just looks like its turning woody to me.


Well that's way simpler...


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 12, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Well that's way simpler...


I notice with some strains it happens more than others. I still get decent grown and the stock will also still continue to grow; so imho it doesn't affect the growth that much, if anything it helps to stabilize the plant more. Im contemplating doing an experiment cause I have a hunch Si causes it to go woody more than without supplementing it.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> The stock just looks like its turning woody to me.


Is this good, bad or indifferent? Thanks before hand


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 12, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> Blueberry and Chocolate keeper cut, final update before chop! Growing tip, veg the fuck out of it and it will reward you, she doesn’t stretch much!
> View attachment 4764017
> View attachment 4764018


Beautiful!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> 200


Looks like you are gonna get this !!!


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Looks like you are gonna get this !!!


$220
@Polyuro


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm calling it !! Winner is now @FishingwithDave !!! Please PM me.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm calling it !! Winner is now @FishingwithDave !!! Please PM me.


Message sent


----------



## Boosky (Dec 12, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> $220
> @Polyuro


Congratulations!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Is this good, bad or indifferent? Thanks before hand


In my opinion, it doesn't really matter that much. In regards to the silica possibility, maybe this is an additional reason to why some guys stop supplementing it with the first signs of flower?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2020)

New auction on IG, some of you may want to take a look.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> New auction on IG, some of you may want to take a look.


Damn. That’s some crazy stuff. Already at 400


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> New auction on IG, some of you may want to take a look.



Wow!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 12, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Damn. That’s some crazy stuff. Already at 400


Up to $600 now... if I could swing it I'd be all over it though, that Black Domina


----------



## Green Puddin (Dec 12, 2020)

I can't seem to see all the comments on it for some reason , last I can tell it's 400 but can't see how it got to that point lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 13, 2020)

Must keep the air flow around those big nugs. There shall be no fungus among us..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Is this good, bad or indifferent? Thanks before hand


That was the next question, cause I'm not sure what that means... As far as terminology goes, I'm definitely still a noob... So should I add more cal mag??? I'm growing in Royal Tupur and my lights are 1 qb100 and 1 240w Rspec kit in a 2x2x3, feeding Megacrop and cal mag...


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> That was the next question, cause I'm not sure what that means... As far as terminology goes, I'm definitely still a noob... So should I add more cal mag??? I'm growing in Royal Tupur and my lights are 1 qb100 and 1 240w Rspec kit in a 2x2x3, feeding Megacrop and cal mag...


When I see the Calcium deficiency it definitely happens more often and to a greater extent under the Rspec lights. I don't know for sure but it would seem logical that a different spectrum of light could change the nutrient uptake. Let's wait and see what Boosky and others have to say before adding anything. I use quarter strength Jacks calcium nitrate (so I don't kill the microherd in the living soil) and it fixes it in a few days. Because of this problem I have started adding oyster shell flour to my worm bin to increase readily available calcium in my top dresses(so I don't have to use a chemical in my pots)

Peace


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> When I see the Calcium deficiency it definitely happens more often and to a greater extent under the Rspec lights. I don't know for sure but it would seem logical that a different spectrum of light could change the nutrient uptake. Let's wait and see what Boosky and others have to say before adding anything. I use quarter strength Jacks calcium nitrate (so I don't kill the microherd in the living soil) and it fixes it in a few days. Because of this problem I have started adding oyster shell flour to my worm bin to increase readily available calcium in my top dresses(so I don't have to use a chemical in my pots)
> 
> Peace


I think I'm gonna go back to soil... My first grows were great once I got the feeding down pat... But now that I think about it, those 4 plants get fed the same thing and it is the only one doing this I thought it was just some cool coloring like my Purple Nuggets had... the stems and leaves turned purple as it matured... I'm not really worried about what's happening cause I know they come from one of the best seed makers of all time...


----------



## Ganjihad (Dec 13, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm pretty sure a bunch of my supporters here are not on Instagram. I don't want to leave you out of the opportunity to lend a hand/get in on the auctions. I listed this flavor fem package there, and have the seed to do it here with you. So here ya go
> 
> 6- Bag of Oranges
> 6- Chem D x Banana OG
> ...


Any more of those CCS's going up for sale?


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think I'm gonna go back to soil... My first grows were great once I got the feeding down pat... But now that I think about it, those 4 plants get fed the same thing and it is the only one doing this I thought it was just some cool coloring like my Purple Nuggets had... the stems and leaves turned purple as it matured... I'm not really worried about what's happening cause I know they come from one of the best seed makers of all time...


Yeah this is definitely strain dependent. I have seven strains going at the moment and my pos keeper plant is the only one where this shows up. Oh and btw when I flip all the weird things magically disappear and they finish well with high quality meds. Soil is my favorite, I will never grow in anything but living soil again. It has developed a connection with the plant and nature that I had not expected when I made the switch..I may start chanting...lol


----------



## disco pilgrim (Dec 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> ...I may start chanting...lol


 I love the reference


----------



## Boosky (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> That was the next question, cause I'm not sure what that means... As far as terminology goes, I'm definitely still a noob... So should I add more cal mag??? I'm growing in Royal Tupur and my lights are 1 qb100 and 1 240w Rspec kit in a 2x2x3, feeding Megacrop and cal mag...


Mine do that all the time.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Mine do that all the time.


So would you suggest doing anything or just leave it be?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2020)

I'll wait until I hear from the Godfather... I'm sure it's okay though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2020)

@Boosky knows cause he runs Useful's stuff too,but it's so much easier to get it straight from the top when he's readily available...


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> @Boosky knows cause he runs Useful's stuff too,but it's so much easier to get it straight from the top when he's readily available...


Yeah it really is awesome to have access to the breeder. It really says a lot that he makes time to come and hangout here


----------



## Boosky (Dec 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> So would you suggest doing anything or just leave it be?


Waiting for someone who is more experienced than me to chime in. I love my weed but if it could be better I'm all ears. I try to keep an open mind even after all these years, you can always improve i think. Hell i just totally changed the way I've been growing for years, more work but less waste and less soil used. I'm amazed how much I'm getting out of gallon pots. You really have to know your plants to do it this way, deficiencies and what not but one should know plants after all these years. Otherwise I've just been going through the motions and not educating myself along the way, that would be silly. The majority of what I know is from my first caregiver, this thread and the Bodhi thread. Read,read, read..... and I'm still learning.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Waiting for someone who is more experienced than me to chime in. I love my weed but if it could be better I'm all ears. I try to keep an open mind even after all these years, you can always improve i think. Hell i just totally changed the way I've been growing for years, more work but less waste and less soil used. I'm amazed how much I'm getting out of gallon pots. You really have to know your plants to do it this way, deficiencies and what not but one should know plants after all these years. Otherwise I've just been going through the motions and not educating myself along the way, that would be silly. The majority of what I know is frommy first caregiver, this thread and the Bodhi thread. Read,read, read..... and I'm still learning.


I couldn't agree more! Learning about the plant and yourself is my favorite part of the journey


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> I couldn't agree more! Learning about the plant and yourself is my favorite part of the journey


If only kids and relationships were this easy to take care of!!!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 13, 2020)

After doing a little bit of research(tiny bit) it appears that shedding or "scaling" is quite common and is a sign of good growth. The stalk is just bulking up and out stretchhing its skin. From what I understand.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> If only kids and relationships were this easy to take care of!!!


Ain't that the truth...lol


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> After doing a little bit of research(tiny bit) it appears that shedding or "scaling" is quite common and is a sign of good growth. The stalk is just bulking up and out stretchhing its skin. From what I understand.


Awesome thanks man


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks to all the good people for all the great info, help, and support you've provided to me. @Useful Seeds is a great breeder and an even better person. Im signing off RIU and From the cannabis scene. Thankfully it's legal both for medical and recreational use in many states and that number will continue to increase. My situation has unfortunately changed. Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 14, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think I'm gonna go back to soil... My first grows were great once I got the feeding down pat... But now that I think about it, those 4 plants get fed the same thing and it is the only one doing this I thought it was just some cool coloring like my Purple Nuggets had... the stems and leaves turned purple as it matured... I'm not really worried about what's happening cause I know they come from one of the best seed makers of all time...


You are too kind my friend, I really don't see anything in your babies that concerned me. Some are more finicky than others, and it is tough to maintain that happy balance at times. You got this brother.


Ganjihad said:


> Any more of those CCS's going up for sale?


At the moment no, BUT, as I mentioned some time ago I have Exotic Mikes blessings to go full bore with the Chocolate Covered Strawberries s1...he seems like a cool cat.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 14, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Yeah it really is awesome to have access to the breeder. It really says a lot that he makes time to come and hangout here


Thank you, as long as I am still above ground, I WILL BE HERE !!!! I .really enjoy communicating with the souls that support me. And folks that just pop in to pay a visit and ask questions.



ChrispyCritter said:


> Thanks to all the good people for all the great info, help, and support you've provided to me. @Useful Seeds is a great breeder and an even better person. Im signing off RIU and From the cannabis scene. Thankfully it's legal both for medical and recreational use in many states and that number will continue to increase. My situation has unfortunately changed. Good luck to everyone here!


Gonna miss you, but I understand. I'm gonna PM you my email address, would really like to keep in contact. And thank you for the kind words/sentiment.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 14, 2020)

Well we're moving on up to a deluxe apartment!!! We finally got a piece of the pie!!!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well we're moving on up to a deluxe apartment!!! We finally got a piece of the pie!!!View attachment 4768573


Looking great man! What light is on the right?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Looking great man! What light is on the right?


Some white light blurpie I got from Amazon a while back... Roleadro is who made it... I'd run these if I had the money to get the right driver for this and the 240w rspec board... This covid 19 has messed everything up for us lower class citizens and on top of that we're all on lockdown unless you're in the healthcare business..


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 15, 2020)

Has anyone ever ordered from DCSE?


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Some white light blurpie I got from Amazon a while back... Roleadro is who made it... I'd run these if I had the money to get the right driver for this and the 240w rspec board... This covid 19 has messed everything up for us lower class citizens and on top of that we're all on lockdown unless you're in the healthcare business.. View attachment 4768974


Alright don't get your hopes up too high, but let me look through my myriad of spare parts, I have drivers, boards, cobs just sitting not even being used, I may have one. Before I had my hopeless addiction to buying beans, I spent a year buying learning and trying all kinds of led setups and like every hoarder worth their salt, I can't seem to get rid of any of it...lol


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from DCSE?


Yep, a bunch of times. They are the real deal, great selection and customer service. Never had any problems with(I am estimating here) my 10 orders. If they have something you want get it with no worries
Peace


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Some white light blurpie I got from Amazon a while back... Roleadro is who made it... I'd run these if I had the money to get the right driver for this and the 240w rspec board... This covid 19 has messed everything up for us lower class citizens and on top of that we're all on lockdown unless you're in the healthcare business.. View attachment 4768974


Ok so I have meanwell 320H-1400b, 240H-1750 and another one that I can't locate at the moment that is a constant voltage meanwell if you want to wire in parallel
Peace


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Yep, a bunch of times. They are the real deal, great selection and customer service. Never had any problems with(I am estimating here) my 10 orders. If they have something you want get it with no worries
> Peace


I'd buy from them


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Ok so I have meanwell 320H-1400b, 240H-1750 and another one that I can't locate at the moment that is a constant voltage meanwell if you want to wire in parallel
> Peace


I don't know what I did to deserve all of the kindness that I receive from the people in this thread... I am humbled by it all...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Ok so I have meanwell 320H-1400b, 240H-1750 and another one that I can't locate at the moment that is a constant voltage meanwell if you want to wire in parallel
> Peace


I have 2 of the 1750s,but I can't get either of them to work... Both are fresh out the box... And a C2100B... I'm just not savvy about the wiring I guess...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm running a 260w board with an 80w driver... WTF!?!?It's working though, so I can't complain too much,feel me???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Some white light blurpie I got from Amazon a while back... Roleadro is who made it... I'd run these if I had the money to get the right driver for this and the 240w rspec board... This covid 19 has messed everything up for us lower class citizens and on top of that we're all on lockdown unless you're in the healthcare business.. View attachment 4768974


Like that window screen frame??? I can put stuff together, but I can't get it to work... Go figure...


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ve built some panels, I’m sure I can help!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have 2 of the 1750s,but I can't get either of them to work... Both are fresh out the box... And a C2100B... I'm just not savvy about the wiring I guess...View attachment 4769121
> [/QUOTErhe wiring I can definitely help with. What kind and how many of th boards are there? My blind ass can't see in the pic...lol I
> Usually the reason they don't fire is a voltage mismatch, not enough voltage in the driver to power the number of boards you are trying to light. Have you tried lighting just one board?


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like that window screen frame??? I can put stuff together, but I can't get it to work... Go figure...


I love the window screen That is one of the best part about these boards versatility. I wish I would have thought of it before buying cutting and tapping all the aluminum angle...lol


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

The wiring I can definitely help with. What kind and how many of th boards are there? My blind ass can't see in the pic...lol I
Usually the reason they don't fire is a voltage mismatch, not enough voltage in the driver to power the number of boards you are trying to light. Have you tried lighting just one board?

Sorry, somehow my message was still showing up in yours


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm running a 260w board with an 80w driver... WTF!?!?View attachment 4769127It's working though, so I can't complain too much,feel me???


Going to be seriously efficient...lol


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Ok I see the problem( got my magnifying glass...lol). There isn't enough voltage in that driver to power 4 qb 132's. They can power only 3. So you can use 1 driver for three boards and 2 drivers for 6 boards. I know all this because I made the exact same fixture. It's a beast in a 2x4! I still have it together. I had to back it down to about 
350 watts in the 2x4. 
HTH


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm running a 260w board with an 80w driver... WTF!?!?View attachment 4769127It's working though, so I can't complain too much,feel me???


If the 54A lights up the 2 boards, then you would need to change from parallel wiring, to series wiring to use the 1750 or the 2100 driver.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> If the 54A lights up the 2 boards, then you would need to change from parallel wiring, to series wiring to use the 1750 or the 2100 driver.


Thanks TWest I forgot to mention that and also 1750ma is the max current for the qb132. So, let me splain, no there is too much. Let me sum up (anyone get the movie ref?) So you want to take one of the boards off (probably change the configuration) wire them in series and use 1 1750ma driver and you will be rockin


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

And I last thing you need to put that 2100ma driver on the 260 W kit. I have 2 in a 4 x 4 that are doind really well. I am getting about 540W from the wall.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Getting ready to do that now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> If the 54A lights up the 2 boards, then you would need to change from parallel wiring, to series wiring to use the 1750 or the 2100 driver.


Man,if I can figure out how to do it,im gonna kick myself in the ass for dismantling my other tent!!!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Man,if I can figure out how to do it,im gonna kick myself in the ass for dismantling my other tent!!!


LED gardener on YouTube has a bunch of really good videos about wiring all the boards....fyi. And guess you're gonna have to put that tent back up....lol


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Thanks TWest I forgot to mention that and also 1750ma is the max current for the qb132. So, let me splain, no there is too much. Let me sum up (anyone get the movie ref?) So you want to take one of the boards off (probably change the configuration) wire them in series and use 1 1750ma driver and you will be rockin


I'm confused. I thought the 80w 54A was driving the rspec boards, bc I thought the 132s were 36v.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I'm confused. I thought the 80w 54A was driving the rspec boards, bc I thought the 132s were 36v.


The 132's are 36v 75W boards. I think he was using it on the Rspec because he was wired in parallel and it just worked. What it sounded like to me


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> I'm confused. I thought the 80w 54A was driving the rspec boards, bc I thought the 132s were 36v.


Yep TWest65,you were there when I did it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

It just makes no sense to me to have all these things and not be able to make them work... Frustrating as hell!!!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> It just makes no sense to me to have all these things and not be able to make them work... Frustrating as hell!!!


It certainly can be frustrating, you are not the only one. The reason I know how to do this, made the same mistakes...lol So let's start st the beginning. You are working on the qb288 Rspec boards on the heatsink, correct? So they need to be wired in series(just + to -). If you do a google search, qb260 kit assembly and there will be (at least there used to be) instructional videos starting with opening the box all the way to the finish. If not, I can walk you through it


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Here is the video


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

I couldn't figure out how to send the link...lol is it the blind leading the blind here...lol


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> I couldn't figure out how to send the link...lol is it the blind leading the blind here...lol


Here’s the link:


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Sorry for hijacking the thread. @Frankyou can PM me for help


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

@Frank Nitty


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Maybe I'll leave well enough alone for right now... They look pretty good with what I am using i suppose...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread. @Frankyou can PM me for help


Yeah right,sorry guys,but y'all are the only ones who don't treat me like im an idiot because I don't know what to do...


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Maybe I'll leave well enough alone for right now... They look pretty good with what I am using i suppose...View attachment 4769244


Yeah they do look good and it is easy to get overwhelmed, just take a look at the video and marinate on it for awhile.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> Here’s the link:


Thanks man


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

FishingwithDave said:


> Here’s the link:


Im pretty sure that is the one that I watched


Bpeace said:


> Thanks man


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

I teach math and engineering, I’m pretty sure we can get you to a result Frank!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread. @Frankyou can PM me for help


I see no hijacking, i'm glad to see folks lending Frank a helping hand.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Maybe I'll leave well enough alone for right now... They look pretty good with what I am using i suppose...View attachment 4769244


I know @colocowboy,I'm crazy as hell but I just want to get what I'm supposed to get out of these lights I spent damn near all my money on!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know @colocowboy,I'm crazy as hell but I just want to get what I'm supposed to get out of these lights I spent damn near all my money on!!!


That doesn’t sound crazy at all!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Should work best on that 2100, 2 rspec boards, definitely in series. Take a picture before you fire it up and I’ll help you confirm your wiring!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Should work best on that 2100, 2 rspec boards, definitely in series. Take a picture before you fire it up and I’ll help you confirm your wiring!


Awesome man!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 15, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> You are too kind my friend, I really don't see anything in your babies that concerned me. Some are more finicky than others, and it is tough to maintain that happy balance at times. You got this brother.
> 
> At the moment no, BUT, as I mentioned some time ago I have Exotic Mikes blessings to go full bore with the Chocolate Covered Strawberries s1...he seems like a cool cat.


Will be awaiting the Chocolate Covered Strawberries s1 for sure! Gotta be some fire in them beans.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2020)

Since many of you like feminized seeds, how would ya like to make your own ?? I just put up for auction on IG enough A-Dub fem pollen to make a boat load of feminized seeds !!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 15, 2020)

If you dont mind me asking @Useful Seeds, how do you store your pollen, and how long is it viable for?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> If you dont mind me asking @Useful Seeds, how do you store your pollen, and how long is it viable for?


I store it in the freezer, I have been using the Chocolate Diesel reversed pollen for almost 2 years.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2020)

Someone here requested Kosher Tangie S1 ??? I told ya I would.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Will be awaiting the Chocolate Covered Strawberries s1 for sure! Gotta be some fire in them beans.


I have some dds that are up next with a strawberry cake from heavyweight seeds!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 16, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from DCSE?


Here .. love them


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 16, 2020)

In case anyone missed it, JBC seeds is having a 25% off site wide sale, through the end of the day, with coupon code, THANKSRIU. Not a lot of Useful in stock, but what's there is $45 a pack with the code. 






Useful Seeds | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## FishingwithDave (Dec 16, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> In case anyone missed it, JBC seeds is having a 25% off site wide sale, through the end of the day, with coupon code, THANKSRIU. Not a lot of Useful in stock, but what's there is $45 a pack with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, I placed an order just last week already!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 16, 2020)

Just getting out of bed and saw these... Mutant plants!!! That's why Useful's stuff gets you so high!!! And I'm about to take clones from each one, the majority will be GG4xCD cause they have the most potential candidates...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 16, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just getting out of bed and saw these... Mutant plants!!! That's why Useful's stuff gets you so high!!! And I'm about to take clones from each one, the majority will be GG4xCD cause they have the most potential candidates...View attachment 4770200View attachment 4770201View attachment 4770206


I've never seen anything like that before, four leaves in the same place??? Different for sure...


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I store it in the freezer, I have been using the Chocolate Diesel reversed pollen for almost 2 years.


How many plants did it take to get that much? Getting into breeding soon


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 16, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just getting out of bed and saw these... Mutant plants!!! That's why Useful's stuff gets you so high!!! And I'm about to take clones from each one, the majority will be GG4xCD cause they have the most potential candidates...View attachment 4770200View attachment 4770201View attachment 4770206


Those gg4 x cds have some crazy variety in them. I ran 5 and got one that was super berry, a couple real coco/chocolate, one all glue and one that tasted and smelled just like a buttery lemon super lemon haze I ran years ago. First plant in 10yrs that was exactly like a different plant I grew it was crazy.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 16, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just getting out of bed and saw these... Mutant plants!!! That's why Useful's stuff gets you so high!!! And I'm about to take clones from each one, the majority will be GG4xCD cause they have the most potential candidates...View attachment 4770200View attachment 4770201View attachment 4770206


Wow, never seen that either, that could be one hellofresh a tight canopy...lol
Frank, I was looking through all the spare stuff, and I found the the extra 2 qb 132's I had from building the fixture, just in case you want to put 700 watts in your tent....lol

Peace


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 16, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> In case anyone missed it, JBC seeds is having a 25% off site wide sale, through the end of the day, with coupon code, THANKSRIU. Not a lot of Useful in stock, but what's there is $45 a pack with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need more seeds like I need a hole in my foot... 

But I should probably check it out at least...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just getting out of bed and saw these... Mutant plants!!! That's why Useful's stuff gets you so high!!! And I'm about to take clones from each one, the majority will be GG4xCD cause they have the most potential candidates...View attachment 4770200View attachment 4770201View attachment 4770206


Never seen that before..pretty cool though


----------



## Boosky (Dec 16, 2020)

Smoking on some Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel with Chem #4 hash on top. I'm on vacation.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 16, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Never seen that before..pretty cool though


I had one that did it in three's but i don't believe I've ever seen four like that. I tried to keep that one, thought I could get some weight off it but eventually it grew out of the three site at one node thing. Was nothing special so it got the ax. Anxious to see if yours will keep throwing those traits out in clones.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 16, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Since many of you like feminized seeds, how would ya like to make your own ?? I just put up for auction on IG enough A-Dub fem pollen to make a boat load of feminized seeds !!!!


Looks like people are starting to catch on finally... this is an unbelievable opportunity for someone! Wish I had the scratch, I'd outbid everyone and hit every cut in my stable with it lol


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 16, 2020)

Front left plant is a beautiful chem d x boo. 
Front right is Brisco's cobs copper candy. 
Back 2 are Brisco's copper orgi s1. 
3x3 tent grow with timber 2vl and 240w Samsung qb. Also supplementing uvb and ir. Cheers. 

They Just finished stretch.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 17, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Wow, never seen that either, that could be one hellofresh a tight canopy...lol
> Frank, I was looking through all the spare stuff, and I found the the extra 2 qb 132's I had from building the fixture, just in case you want to put 700 watts in your tent....lol
> 
> Peace


Woo!!! That's a lot of light for a 3x3x6 isn't it???


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Someone here requested Kosher Tangie S1 ??? I told ya I would.
> View attachment 4769635





Southside112 said:


> Front left plant is a beautiful chem d x boo.
> Front right is Brisco's cobs copper candy.
> Back 2 are Brisco's copper orgi s1.
> 3x3 tent grow with timber 2vl and 240w Samsung qb. Also supplementing uvb and ir. Cheers.
> ...


Looking really nice


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Dec 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Someone here requested Kosher Tangie S1 ??? I told ya I would.
> View attachment 4769635


2020 Just got better


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 17, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Woo!!! That's a lot of light for a 3x3x6 isn't it???


Yes it is a ridiculous amount of light..lol You would have to hang that sucker 5 ft above the canopy...lol Giess it's time to set back up your other tent But seriously. If you want to build the 6 board fixture(using the 1750ma drivers you already have, I have the extra boards and it pulls about 400w from the wall. Which is just about right for the 3c3 which leave the the other lights for the other tent

Peace


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

I was thinking about it Frank, I’ll jump on a video call with you if you want to get that board switched!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was thinking about it Frank, I’ll jump on a video call with you if you want to get that board switched!


You da man cowboy!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 17, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Woo!!! That's a lot of light for a 3x3x6 isn't it???


Completely stealing your frame idea


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 17, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> How many plants did it take to get that much? Getting into breeding soon


1 plant, about 4ft tall. She likes to put out for sure.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> 1 plant, about 4ft tall. She likes to put out for sure.


Wouldn't that be he?


----------



## Boosky (Dec 17, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> 1 plant, about 4ft tall. She likes to put out for sure.


Correct me if I'm wrong but don't you want a male/female with tight node spacing? If you can. The Chocolate Diesel has tight nodes and big flowers to begin with, hence alot of pollen? I don't know for sure, just blabbing.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but don't you want a male/female with tight node spacing? If you can. The Chocolate Diesel has tight nodes and big flowers to begin with, hence alot of pollen? I don't know for sure, just blabbing.


Personally I like tight internode gaps that stretch when you flower but not a lot just enough to give good light penetration with hopefully large bud clusters that don’t require much trimming, that’s ideal imho!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Dec 19, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Someone here requested Kosher Tangie S1 ??? I told ya I would.
> View attachment 4769635


Do you know when and where these will be available yet?


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 19, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Do you know when and where these will be available yet?


Or the banana og crosses


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Do you know when and where these will be available yet?


I have a 20 pack up for auction on IG at the moment for the fund raiser.



Cboat38 said:


> Or the banana og crosses


JBC ordered all of the Bananas n Oranges.


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 19, 2020)

going to sub in for the ride

always searching for new breeders


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 19, 2020)

Help me out a little bit. Way Way back in "82" I was crossing SK1 X NL X a no name Afghan Hash plants. The results of the SK X NL were great and for a couple decades i had great beans. I followed that up by trying to produce a white eyed double Hemerocallis (Day Lilly) that bloomed late. I messed with that project for a long time. I had some OK results but they were not repeatable and the original phenotypes could not be suppressed.
I guess my question is when you produce a cross do you have a goal in mind? Are you trying to produce repeatable results or is there a huge variation in phenotypes? The term plant breeding is the art and science of changing the traits of a plant in order to produce the desired characteristics. So are you crossing or breeding or just pheno hunting stuff to grow out. If you're breeding a new species of corn. You're not successful until the whole field is essentially the same. I'm really just curious why people are so interested in a particular cross not really knowing what the results will be. Help me understand. I usually run pretty standard fare but maybe it's time to take some risks and try some more exotic stuff.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 20, 2020)

So many great useful auctions on ig!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> Help me out a little bit. Way Way back in "82" I was crossing SK1 X NL X a no name Afghan Hash plants. The results of the SK X NL were great and for a couple decades i had great beans. I followed that up by trying to produce a white eyed double Hemerocallis (Day Lilly) that bloomed late. I messed with that project for a long time. I had some OK results but they were not repeatable and the original phenotypes could not be suppressed.
> I guess my question is when you produce a cross do you have a goal in mind? Are you trying to produce repeatable results or is there a huge variation in phenotypes? The term plant breeding is the art and science of changing the traits of a plant in order to produce the desired characteristics. So are you crossing or breeding or just pheno hunting stuff to grow out. If you're breeding a new species of corn. You're not successful until the whole field is essentially the same. I'm really just curious why people are so interested in a particular cross not really knowing what the results will be. Help me understand. I usually run pretty standard fare but maybe it's time to take some risks and try some more exotic stuff.


So what I’m hearing is that you are in possession of skunk one genetics pre-1985 dissemination to Holland?


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 20, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have a 20 pack up for auction on IG at the moment for the fund raiser.
> 
> 
> JBC ordered all of the Bananas n Oranges.


Cool I’ll hold off till then,got a Hundo left to buy myself a gift


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So what I’m hearing is that you are in possession of skunk one genetics pre-1985 dissemination to Holland?


The only source of imported seeds I was able to find back in the very early 80's were the original I believe SK1, and NL and an Afghani hash plant. They came from "The Super Sativa Seed Club" which to my recollection was the only game in town that I was aware of. They advertised in the fondly remembered old black and white "Sensimilla Tips magazine which I've thought became High Times some time layer. My recollection was 1982 but it certainly could have been 1983 but then again I left a lot of my memories in the 70's so bear with me. I had those genetics for a couple of decades. I always preserved the pure genetics of the SK and NL's but crossed and backcrossed them as well. My real focus was on doing fresh crosses on the SK/NL as the hybrid vigor sure helped produce some beauties. I lost it all do to life, wife and jail but would sure like to have them today.
So No I don't still have them AND I may be off my a year or so. There was one small paperback back then that offered growing advice and I've always thought it was written by Jorge Cervantes although I could be wrong.
Im not trying to cause any trouble I'm just curious on whether or not people are breeding with an ultimate goal in mind or just making crosses. Not that making crosses doesn't have its value because you can come up with some beauties. Those beauties are just not repeatable on a consistent basis so then that would mean a great variety in the Phenos. Like I said I was just curious. What year did sensimilla tips magazine reach the shelves?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have a 20 pack up for auction on IG at the moment for the fund raiser.
> 
> 
> JBC ordered all of the Bananas n Oranges.



The bananna OG x Bag of oranges?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 20, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> The only source of imported seeds I was able to find back in the very early 80's were the original I believe SK1, and NL and an Afghani hash plant. They came from "The Super Sativa Seed Club" which to my recollection was the only game in town that I was aware of. They advertised in the fondly remembered old black and white "Sensimilla Tips magazine which I've thought became High Times some time layer. My recollection was 1982 but it certainly could have been 1983 but then again I left a lot of my memories in the 70's so bear with me. I had those genetics for a couple of decades. I always preserved the pure genetics of the SK and NL's but crossed and backcrossed them as well. My real focus was on doing fresh crosses on the SK/NL as the hybrid vigor sure helped produce some beauties. I lost it all do to life, wife and jail but would sure like to have them today.
> So No I don't still have them AND I may be off my a year or so. There was one small paperback back then that offered growing advice and I've always thought it was written by Jorge Cervantes although I could be wrong.
> Im not trying to cause any trouble I'm just curious on whether or not people are breeding with an ultimate goal in mind or just making crosses. Not that making crosses doesn't have its value because you can come up with some beauties. Those beauties are just not repeatable on a consistent basis so then that would mean a great variety in the Phenos. Like I said I was just curious. What year did sensimilla tips magazine reach the shelves?


So I can't speak for Useful obviously but to answer your question of why people get excited about crosses without knowing if they will produce consistent results there's a variety of reasons but they mostly revolve around changing goals in cultivation culture. 

These days there are far more hobby growers trying to find “their own thing", so personal phenohunting has become far more prevalent. But there's no point in phenohunting through a well established strain. It's like buying a lottery ticket where the best you could do is win your money back. When a breeder takes a pair of rare or elite strains and crosses them it creates this idea that the grower could find something "special". 

Obviously not everyone is interested in this approach. Some people want consistency from the seeds they purchase... others will accept inconsistency if they think they have a chance of winning that lottery. 

Add in good marketing and the internet fueled hype machine and you have the world of smashing strains named after desserts together to sell $200 packs of seeds. 

Personally I like that we have the option to choose our own paths. If I'm growing for my head stash I want consistency, but if I want to start a new chucking project it's nice to have a variety of phenotypes to choose from. 

What I will say about Useful is he tends to use his favorite cuts and males over and over again for a reason. His lines have been very consistent for me. Combined with most of them being fems his gear has been a go too to keep the stash filled when I'm messing around with less stable gear on the side. I know even if I drop just one bean from Useful I'm going to get a high quality result.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm starting to use @Useful Seeds the same way. Got his that I know are gonna produce and then I got some others that I know I need to keep a better eye on.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> The bananna OG x Bag of oranges?


Yep.



Gentlemencorpse said:


> So I can't speak for Useful obviously but to answer your question of why people get excited about crosses without knowing if they will produce consistent results there's a variety of reasons but they mostly revolve around changing goals in cultivation culture.
> 
> These days there are far more hobby growers trying to find “their own thing", so personal phenohunting has become far more prevalent. But there's no point in phenohunting through a well established strain. It's like buying a lottery ticket where the best you could do is win your money back. When a breeder takes a pair of rare or elite strains and crosses them it creates this idea that the grower could find something "special".
> 
> ...


You are too kind, thank you. Myself, I prefer diversity. That's why I make f2's 3's 4's of lines so that I can hunt what I consider a treasure chest of possibilities. I'm always looking for that special one to add to the line up. I also understand folks looking for uniformity, I get it. To each his own kinda thing. On a side note, I had some really rugged times there for a bit, that DAMN tree, really set me back, along with personal losses, but we keep on keeping on. My boat is a little bigger now, and I will be able to add a little more diversity to my line up. And I must say again ,I really appreciate the continued support, and the way you all keep the thread going while sharing info and lending a hand to one another. That's the good stuff.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Boosky (Dec 20, 2020)

After having grown the Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel, i am excited to say say that I have got my hands on some Blackened Oranges. After all, it was the first one Useful recommended for me but the wife doesn't care too much for Orange flavors. But I got it anyway, hahahahahahah. Will be in the next lineup along with Chocolate Diesel S1, HAOG, Raspberries n Chocolate, ECSD and a ten pack of Lucky Lime, here starts the pheno hunt. I have a feeling I will probably find one we're happy with in the first ten I drop.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice.. Just popped 9 banana og x bag of oranges..6 have tails already


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 21, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So I can't speak for Useful obviously but to answer your question of why people get excited about crosses without knowing if they will produce consistent results there's a variety of reasons but they mostly revolve around changing goals in cultivation culture.
> 
> These days there are far more hobby growers trying to find “their own thing", so personal phenohunting has become far more prevalent. But there's no point in phenohunting through a well established strain. It's like buying a lottery ticket where the best you could do is win your money back. When a breeder takes a pair of rare or elite strains and crosses them it creates this idea that the grower could find something "special".
> 
> ...


Great answer to my question. I do generally run things that I know how they act and how consistent they are but I also understand the excitement around finding something cool. I'm starting up a run under 1200 watts of 3590s but I also have a secondary 300 watts in a separate space so I think I going to try treasure hunting some Phenos of an f2 or f3 just to see what happens but I really enjoy an f1 and a bit of hybrid vigor. When your growing for your head I find I can't consume everything I had up. That alone will give me space to try the newest shit.
I stated I was growing SKand NL back in 82 or so. Is that not possible or am I a couple years to early to be correct. I sure would like to check out a couple issues of "Sensimilla Tips" just to see if things have changed.
Rock on and may your next run be a smoker.


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 21, 2020)

Up first for smoke test is chem boo,after 2 week dry and a week cure smells like cat piss dipped in OJ. Still super sticky, after a couple of tokes.....taste is piney and with the orange lingering on exhale very lung expanding. So far pretty good just gotta measure the high.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Southside112 (Dec 21, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Up first for smoke test is chem boo,after 2 week dry and a week cure smells like cat piss dipped in OJ. Still super sticky, after a couple of tokes.....taste is piney and with the orange lingering on exhale very lung expanding. So far pretty good View attachment 4774230just gotta measure the high.


Got 1 of the chem d x boo going as well. Mine's at 3 weeks flowering and so far is the frostiest plant in the tent. Very easy plant to grow as well with no issues.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4774452


I seem to do the best with less and no stress


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 21, 2020)

Growing good weed is not that tough (no offense to anyone who has trouble) and it's pretty easy to keep yourself in smoke so the more I think about it the idea of being more adventurous sounds pretty good. Weed helped me maintain a standard of living for a lot of years but the need is just not there anymore. These days I give away a lot and make sure I've got a case of mason jars in reserve. It's funny, I'm gearing up fo a run and I've got beans of Bubba Kush and WW coming and I know they're goñna produce but they're sounding so boring now! I'll have to back pedal through this thread and see what people are messing with and give it a shot. Might be fun.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Got 1 of the chem d x boo going as well. Mine's at 3 weeks flowering and so far is the frostiest plant in the tent. Very easy plant to grow as well with no issues.


That's the cross that I was ordering until jbc shut down international orders and now it's gone.
I would bet youre going to need some fresh carbon to tame her scent very soon. Good luck and keep posting !!


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 22, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> How was the high?


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 22, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> That's the cross that I was ordering until jbc shut down international orders and now it's gone.
> I would bet youre going to need some fresh carbon to tame her scent very soon. Good luck and keep posting !!


No filter I like for my house to smell like a dispensary


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 22, 2020)

It’s a good head high then I woke up a couple hours later


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> No filter I like for my house to smell like a dispensary


Me too


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 22, 2020)

And the B.O the smell is very unique like ummm... grapey citrus bread?, no no yeast. It’s really purple the pic suck, on my god the taste is just the same!! The same thick smoke as chem-boo, dammit I couldn’t get this one to clone


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 22, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> And the B.O the smell is very unique like ummm... grapey citrus bread?, no no yeast. It’s really purple the pic suck, on my god the taste is just the same!! The same thick smoke as chem-boo, dammit I couldn’t get this one to cloneView attachment 4775095


This shit is potent only half way through the j and couch locked!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 22, 2020)

I meant to snatch those tangie s1s on ig last night but fell asleep if the winner doesn't pay ill still take them lol


----------



## mindriot (Dec 22, 2020)

chopped her today, nice berry/hash/earth smell


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2020)

I didn't top this one and it still turned into a bush!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 22, 2020)

double diesel around 4 weeks left


----------



## Boosky (Dec 22, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4775652double diesel around 4 weeks left


Topped, LST...?


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Topped, LST...?


Neither, this one was just a natural bush


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Neither, this one was just a natural bush


That's what mine will probably look like... At least I hope so!!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Dec 23, 2020)

Well unfortunately i had to take my bananas and oranges early last night showed signs of herming but it was a wierd pheno abyway atleast it still usable


----------



## Boosky (Dec 23, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Neither, this one was just a natural bush


Cool, I will leave my next Double Diesel untopped and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what mine will probably look like... At least I hope so!!!


I think so because mine looked exactly like yours when I was vegging and I also used hlg leds I think I used a 100 and the 300


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 23, 2020)

TevinJonson said:


> Well unfortunately i had to take my bananas and oranges early last night showed signs of herming but it was a wierd pheno abyway atleast it still usable


You were lucky to catch it early I'm dealing with a bunch of seedy flower now because I had one I didn't catch that's twice that Greenpoint has gotten me


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 23, 2020)

I'll be glad when when this virus is under control and I can acquire more useful gear. JBC won't answer on shipping so I have to run other breeders for now, which sucks.
Paid good money for Fems from a respected company which were made a few years back. They germinated but the vigor is bad, It happens time to time. Makes me appreciate small scale hands on seed makers.
Hopefully Useful restocks the OC x CD at JBC so I can find that orange cookie pheno I had. She didn't have a great structure but her smell, taste and effect were above the rest


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 23, 2020)

Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookies F2. Can’t wait to run a bunch more of these.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 23, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> You were lucky to catch it early I'm dealing with a bunch of seedy flower now because I had one I didn't catch that's twice that Greenpoint has gotten me


Please don't use curse words in this thread i.e. Greenpoint. Just kidding, their old stuff rocks. Do you mind me asking what the strains were that hermed?


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Please don't use curse words in this thread i.e. Greenpoint. Just kidding, their old stuff rocks. Do you mind me asking what the strains were that hermed?


I had the purple cake hermie every time I tried to run it I figured it was the wedding cake but the latest one was purple dream so maybe it's in the purple punch


----------



## Boosky (Dec 24, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I had the purple cake hermie every time I tried to run it I figured it was the wedding cake but the latest one was purple dream so maybe it's in the purple punch


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Dec 24, 2020)

Well I have 6 Skywalker x chocolate d not pop. I scuffed them then soaked them then paper towel method. Wondering if anyone has tried manually cracking seeds before or should I just call it quits? Thanks guys


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Well I have 6 Skywalker x chocolate d not pop. I scuffed them then soaked them then paper towel method. Wondering if anyone has tried manually cracking seeds before or should I just call it quits? Thanks guys


You can manually crack them; just be super careful as you can crush them. Other methods for stubborn beans are to use H2O2 & gibberellic acid to assist with germination.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 24, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> You can manually crack them; just be super careful as you can crush them. Other methods for stubborn beans are to use H2O2 & gibberellic acid to assist with germination.


Gibberellic acid sounds like it could be spit... Get it???


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Well I have 6 Skywalker x chocolate d not pop. I scuffed them then soaked them then paper towel method. Wondering if anyone has tried manually cracking seeds before or should I just call it quits? Thanks guys


I had a hard time with these also I have a few left to try


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 24, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> I had a hard time with these also I have a few left to try


I put them directly into Root Riot root cubes and they pop almost every time... Only one hasn't so far and I'm sad because I only have two RIPLEY'S OG left and who knows when Mephisto USA will be open on the regular...


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to the Useful fam!
79 Christmas Tree bud


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Well I have 6 Skywalker x chocolate d not pop. I scuffed them then soaked them then paper towel method. Wondering if anyone has tried manually cracking seeds before or should I just call it quits? Thanks guys


Another soak in aloe (1 tsp/gallon) is also helpful with stubborn beans


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 24, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Merry Christmas to the Useful fam!
> 79 Christmas Tree bud
> View attachment 4777046View attachment 4777047View attachment 4777048View attachment 4777049


Oh yeah I love that!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 24, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Another soak in aloe (1 tsp/gallon) is also helpful with stubborn beans


Wow,I never heard that before...


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 24, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I put them directly into Root Riot root cubes and they pop almost every time... Only one hasn't so far and I'm sad because I only have two RIPLEY'S OG left and who knows when Mephisto USA will be open on the regular...


I usually have near 100 percent on most strains for some reason those Skywalker x cd seeds are tough lol but I'll definitely try the cubes with my remaining beans


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 24, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wow,I never heard that before...


Aloe is a plant elixir from seed to finish


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Well I have 6 Skywalker x chocolate d not pop. I scuffed them then soaked them then paper towel method. Wondering if anyone has tried manually cracking seeds before or should I just call it quits? Thanks guys


Sorry to hear about that, please PM me and I will gladly make it right . Same goes for you @Jmass420 .


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2020)

Most of you will enjoy this !!!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 24, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Most of you will enjoy this !!!


CB and PP JUST SLAYIN' IT


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Well I have 6 Skywalker x chocolate d not pop. I scuffed them then soaked them then paper towel method. Wondering if anyone has tried manually cracking seeds before or should I just call it quits? Thanks guys


I have scuffed a stubborn bean and got it to sprout. I used an Emery nail board. I held the bean between my pointer finger and thumb, seam of the seed facing up. I held it so when I ran the emory board across the bean it was mostly getting my fingers and just barely grazing the seam of the bean. I did this until I grazed all parts of the seam around the bean but I stay away from the base or the non pointy end of the bean. If large flakes start coming off the side of the bean, your scraping too deep/hard.

I'm not great at describing methods but I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 24, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Most of you will enjoy this !!!


Charlie Brown was a big part of my life coming up as a kid, from chapters and chapters of books that I read over and over, up to all of the cartoons... Its the ONLY totally innocent thing in modern history...


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy Holidaze useful family


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Wayne55 said:


> I have scuffed a stubborn bean and got it to sprout. I used an Emery nail board. I held the bean between my pointer finger and thumb, seam of the seed facing up. I held it so when I ran the emory board across the bean it was mostly getting my fingers and just barely grazing the seam of the bean. I did this until I grazed all parts of the seam around the bean but I stay away from the base or the non pointy end of the bean. If large flakes start coming off the side of the bean, your scraping too deep/hard.
> 
> I'm not great at describing methods but I thought I'd give it a shot.


This is actually a great time/reason to throw in for freezing your beans before you germinate. 24 hours before is enough cause the seed to loose protective integrity and the embryo actually will freeze and swell causing it! This makes it easier to exit the seed case on thaw!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Happy Holidaze useful familyView attachment 4777391


79 xmas in 2020, it’s like time travel!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jmerc (Dec 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Most of you will enjoy this !!!


Do you ship anywhere? Discreetly?


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy Kwanzaa, and to everyone else I missed Happy Holidays. I really wanted to say thank you for the entire cannabis community and useful family, it gives this old disabled guy purpose, meaning, and medicine and can't put into words what it truly means(been in the Christmas edibles this morning...lol) Seriously, may you and your family's stay safe and healthy and hope for a great 2021!
Peace


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all the useful fam.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sorry to hear about that, please PM me and I will gladly make it right . Same goes for you @Jmass420 .


Merry Christmas. I will know next round, mine from jbc looked a tad smaller and paler, but not soaked em yet.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 25, 2020)

9-9 on the bananna og x bag of oranges. Good stock


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 25, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a pic of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme grown by a member right here. I feel terrible that I didn't write down their name when I copied this pic. I'm sorry. There will be 9 packs of this available at some point at GLG....just for fun each pack has a 5 pack of Dream Beaver F2 stapled to it. Spread the love kinda thing.View attachment 4056822


OMGosh, that is beautiful!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 25, 2020)

Second best Christmas present...lol


----------



## Cizin (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello useful
I popped 9 out of ten fem OC X CD came out wonderful and running some clones from them now . Next batch chocolate diesel/ boo
Awesome seeds keep up the good work!!


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 25, 2020)

Chem d x boo @ 4 weeks flowering. Been experimenting with uvb hence the slightly burnt pistols. Frost is way up however so let's see how they turn out. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 26, 2020)

Jmerc said:


> Do you ship anywhere? Discreetly?


I do not ship direct, check out JBC Seeds, DC Seed Exchange, and Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2020)

SisterMooo said:


> OMGosh, that is beautiful!


Now THAT is a xmas tree!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2020)

The stretch is on!!! Yesterday...


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 26, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Chem d x boo @ 4 weeks flowering. Been experimenting with uvb hence the slightly burnt pistols. Frost is way up however so let's see how they turn out. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
> View attachment 4778189View attachment 4778190View attachment 4778191
> View attachment 4778192


Damn 4 weeks, those girls are thumping


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 26, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Damn 4 weeks, those girls are thumping


Thanks. I really think the uvb is frosting them up earlier than usual.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 26, 2020)

Auctions ending tonight on IG, one that ends at 9PM is Panama Red BX with 16 Dank Sinatra f2. The high bid is at 100.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2020)

Today...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2020)

This G45XCD is reminding me of a pepper plant because of the structure


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm really liking the way the FCxBK is looking!!! Very even growth...


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 26, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm really liking the way the FCxBK is looking!!! Very even growth...View attachment 4778857


My useful gear so far has been super easy to grow as well. Nice structure and not too picky on nutes. Been taking everything I've thrown her way so far.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> My useful gear so far has been super easy to grow as well. Nice structure and not too picky on nutes. Been taking everything I've thrown her way so far.


Yes,I agree... I'm getting ready to run every auto I have to get to full on Useful growing in every tent, regs and fems!!! Keep em coming Useful and I will grow every single one if humanly possible!!!


----------



## Xsan (Dec 26, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Auctions ending tonight on IG, one that ends at 9PM is Panama Red BX with 16 Dank Sinatra f2. The high bid is at 100.


Your auctions are the only reason o am considering joining IG lol


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 27, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4774452


Looking really nice


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 27, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I put them directly into Root Riot root cubes and they pop almost every time... Only one hasn't so far and I'm sad because I only have two RIPLEY'S OG left and who knows when Mephisto USA will be open on the regular...


My blue berry x oranges wouldnt crack .. always use root riots .. pulled them out put on water heater . Then cracked by hand .. nope .. moved on to chem d x christmas bud


Frank Nitty said:


> I put them directly into Root Riot root cubes and they pop almost every time... Only one hasn't so far and I'm sad because I only have two RIPLEY'S OG left and who knows when Mephisto USA will be open on the regular...


I couldnt get blue berry x oranges to pop , i always use rooters .. pulled them out put on water heater .. that didnt work .. cracked them but still didnt take off .. so moved on to my chem d x 79 christmas bud cross


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 27, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> My blue berry x oranges wouldnt crack .. always use root riots .. pulled them out put on water heater . Then cracked by hand .. nope .. moved on to chem d x christmas bud
> 
> I couldnt get blue berry x oranges to pop , i always use rooters .. pulled them out put on water heater .. that didnt work .. cracked them but still didnt take off .. so moved on to my chem d x 79 christView attachment 4779149mas bud cross


Always have a plan A to Z!!! Looks like plan E worked!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

If you haven’t tossed those seeds, freezer works even if you wet them already. Think of the thaw in nature.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 27, 2020)

Mainlining looks great and all, but I just can't cee getting rid of all the other bud sites...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If you haven’t tossed those seeds, freezer works even if you wet them already. Think of the thaw in nature.
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you if i ever run into that again ill try that out .. just figured the moon and the stars were not aligned right


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 27, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mainlining looks great and all, but I just can't cee getting rid of all the other bud sites... View attachment 4779164


They sure are looking great .. gonna be some nice flowers


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Funny you should say that, the moon and the stars are right! It’s the cusp of a full moon! Almost can’t ask for better!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Funny you should say that, the moon and the stars are right! It’s the cusp of a full moon! Almost can’t ask for better!


I better get a popping more beans , green tubs are hempy pot basket with Chocolate skunk


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 27, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> They sure are looking great .. gonna be some nice flowers


Thank you!!! I was worried so much about having the perfect light setup that I didn't think about the fact that I'm using the same lights that I have always used and got great results from... That and the fact that I can't afford to buy anything right now... I'm just rich on personality!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 27, 2020)

haog x cd just going into the flower room


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Here's the double diesel


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Dec 27, 2020)

Xsan said:


> Your auctions are the only reason o am considering joining IG lol


Same here. I swore I never would but I may have to rethink that stance.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 27, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> Auctions ending tonight on IG, one that ends at 9PM is Panama Red BX with 16 Dank Sinatra f2. The high bid is at 100.


What is your ig?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Jessicjames said:


> Very useful information. Can anyone recommend to me the best strain for anxiety. I've been suffering for the past two years and now it's getting worse day by day. I was even on medical drugs for some time but didn't help much. The good thing about weed is it helps me calm and soothes my mind a bit. Want to try something new. I'm a new user and felt relief after using it sometime. So please any suggestions are welcomed. Any advice please so that I could add it to my new year resolution list!
> And I'm already loving some resolutions for the peace you guys should have a look! https://mangoclinic.com/top-18-social-media-influencers-and-their-mental-health-resolutions-that-can-change-lives/
> 
> Have a blessed year ahead!


Personally I like a good old school og or blueberry. The og will be a bit more mind numbing, the blueberry will be more mood elevating specifically with generous euphoria, like happy wellbeing. Blue dream hits this mark very well while being a 50/50.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 28, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> I better get a popping more beans , green tubs are hempy pot basket with Chocolate skunk View attachment 4779181View attachment 4779179


 the one on the far left has some chunx


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 28, 2020)

These ladies are rolling!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> These ladies are rolling!!!View attachment 4780308


Gonna be a cannabis jungle lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 28, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> What is your ig?


He's usefulseedco


----------



## Boosky (Dec 28, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Same here. I swore I never would but I may have to rethink that stance.


I'm on just for the bud shots. Got Bodhi, Useful and a couple others that I look at, that's it. It's worth it, I think.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 29, 2020)

couple chocolate skunks .. little roots organic and coco..fed megacrop .. hempy pot


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 29, 2020)

yes sir banana boo is on the way


----------



## Smokingpeat (Dec 30, 2020)

Raspberries n Chocolate. A few days into week 4. My first grow! Thanks Useful!


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Scored banana og x boo I'm excited to run this one


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 30, 2020)

Just to give you an idea of how incredibly slow the blueberries and chocolate vegges....

All 4 were started the same day. The other three are all different strains and different breeders. Im one week from the 12/12 flip.



Node spacing is super tight. Looks like its going to just have like 10 horse cock kolas. If i had started it 2-3 weeks before the rest it would have worked out much better. I feel like im going to come up with about 10% of unused space in the tent because she is so small. Also a very light feeder compared to her sisters.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 30, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Just to give you an idea of how incredibly slow the blueberries and chocolate vegges....
> 
> All 4 were started the same day. The other three are all different strains and different breeders. Im one week from the 12/12 flip.
> 
> ...


What do you have as a top later in those pots? it looks like kitty litter


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 30, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What do you have as a top later in those pots? it looks like kitty litter











Gnat Nix by Growstone (8qt, 1.5cf) | Planet Natural


Gnat Nix! is a recycled glass material that you can topdress onto any plant. Effective wet or dry, at every stage of a fungus gnat's life cycle.



www.planetnatural.com





Its been discontinued for some time now. Not sure why.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 30, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Gnat Nix by Growstone (8qt, 1.5cf) | Planet Natural
> 
> 
> Gnat Nix! is a recycled glass material that you can topdress onto any plant. Effective wet or dry, at every stage of a fungus gnat's life cycle.
> ...


It says it has 0 chemicals and is made from recycled glass... But I couldn't find an SDS on the product so I wonder whats in it?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 30, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> It says it has 0 chemicals and is made from recycled glass... But I couldn't find an SDS on the product so I wonder whats in it?


Glass. I can assure you of that. Its melded down and aerated and crumbled up. Like beer bottles and shit.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 30, 2020)

Most things that are "recyclable" doesnt mean they can be turned back into what they originally were... Glass is typically one of those things. It can be turned into other things but back into a bottle- not worth the cost.


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 30, 2020)

I saw the IG post for the Useful restock at JBC and it wasn't even a question of grabbing a few strains that I've been waiting for. Nanas N Oranges, Blueberries N Oranges, and Chem 4 x Boo. Closing in on 20 strains from Useful now


----------



## dweez (Dec 30, 2020)

Found an interesting article on reddit.com (from about 4 years ago) about ORGNKID; Useful uses his Banana OG cut as the mother in the Bananas n Oranges strain and also in the Banana OG S1 seeds.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ausents/comments/4frqa9


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 30, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Just to give you an idea of how incredibly slow the blueberries and chocolate vegges....
> 
> All 4 were started the same day. The other three are all different strains and different breeders. Im one week from the 12/12 flip.
> 
> ...


Great looking plants. Keep posting pictures .. love bud porn


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 30, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I saw the IG post for the Useful restock at JBC and it wasn't even a question of grabbing a few strains that I've been waiting for.


Was this restock recently?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 30, 2020)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Was this restock recently?


Yesterday


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 30, 2020)

@Useful Seeds do you have any more chocolate skunk dropping in near future


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 30, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> Yesterday


Thanks!

I went back to 12/12 in this thread and could find nothing about a restock notice.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 30, 2020)

it was on Instagram


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 30, 2020)

MIRedBuds said:


> it was on Instagram


Thanks again! I don't do IG or any other social media.

I did now find info about the restock/drop at JBC https://www.jbcseeds.com/drops-restocks/

I guess I'll just have to check there more often


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 31, 2020)

@Dr. Walter Bishop
You can also watch JBC’s thread; posted Tuesday:


JBCSeeds said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys! Appreciate everyone taking the time to share/post updates.
> 
> Heads up: We've just dropped Chem 4 x Bag Of Oranges and restocked some highly sought after @Useful Seeds gear!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/jbc-seeds.984304

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 31, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I saw the IG post for the Useful restock at JBC and it wasn't even a question of grabbing a few strains that I've been waiting for. Nanas N Oranges, Blueberries N Oranges, and Chem 4 x Boo. Closing in on 20 strains from Useful now


THANKS man, I saw your post and jumped over to JBC. BOO and bananas x boo. Don't have the funds now but the chem 4 x boo next
Peace


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 31, 2020)

Jungle Love!!!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 31, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Jungle Love!!!View attachment 4782902


Coming along beautifully!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 31, 2020)

I just wanna make my people proud...


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 31, 2020)

Money well spent


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 31, 2020)

Autos in autopots going along weirdly... These two are the same strain,Amnesia Indica Pheno from Mephisto, planted at the same time... As you can cee,one is waaaaay ahead of the other somehow... Not sure how they will turn out, but it will be interesting I'm sure... On January 11th they will be will be 3 months from seed,the one in the upper left too... Bottom left is only 30 days from seed!!! It took off like a rocket!!! SKYWALKER and FRUITY PEBBLES auto is that one,the other one in the autopot is a FORUM STOMPER... Oh yeah, the little girl is a 3 BEARS OG!!! What can I say, I'm a Mephisto Maniac!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new years hope everyone has a happy healthy new year.


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year useful Family, i wish each and everyone of you the best in `21

@Useful Seeds special shout out to you bro, keep doing what you`re doing, our world needs more folks like you.

ill be back in a couple months with some more useful grows, until then, take care.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> Happy new year useful Family, i wish each and everyone of you the best in `21
> 
> @Useful Seeds special shout out to you bro, keep doing what you`re doing, our world needs more folks like you.
> 
> ill be back in a couple months with some more useful grows, until then, take care.


Be safe out there grow bro!!!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year @Useful Seeds fam. May this year be better than the last.


----------



## SteakBags (Jan 2, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Just to give you an idea of how incredibly slow the blueberries and chocolate vegges....
> 
> All 4 were started the same day. The other three are all different strains and different breeders. Im one week from the 12/12 flip.
> 
> ...


they are slow, I thought it was me for a second lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Time for a haircut maybe???


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 2, 2021)

SteakBags said:


> they are slow, I thought it was me for a second lol


Crazy slow compared to every other strain ive grown.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 2, 2021)

All feminized seeds are slow in veg at least in my experience


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 2, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Time for a haircut maybe???View attachment 4784782


Maybe some of the lower fans and but I hate to touch something already crushing it


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 2, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> All feminized seeds are slow in veg at least in my experience


No.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 2, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> No.


No to what? What I experienced or no just to say no , cause I grow fem and regular and there is a difference


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 2, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> No to what? What I experienced or no just to say no , cause I grow fem and regular and there is a difference


No there isnt.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## cbizzle (Jan 3, 2021)

Picked up my first Useful strain, Chocolate Diesel. Was looking for something to round out the menu and that was it. Happy to join the squad. I’ll post it up when they get popped.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 3, 2021)

7 g zkittles bud probably 200 seeds lol useless to me any good ideas besides bubble hash to do with seeded flowers probably got 10 ozs


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 3, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 47855847 g zkittles bud probably 200 seeds lol useless to me any good ideas besides bubble hash to do with seeded flowers probably got 10 ozs


I personally like to dry sift it along with my shake and use the dry hash in rosin pressing. For the remaining material after the sift and press I make either RSO or butter depending on my needs at the time. I prefer the RSO as I can store it for a long period of time and then use it for butter if I wish.


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 3, 2021)

I like making dry ice hash or get all the seeds out, grind it all and make a shit ton of pre rolls! HTH
Peace


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 3, 2021)

Just a quick update on my chem d x boo. I'm 35 days flowering and growing 1 of the above plants w 3 Brisco's bargain beans plants in my 3x3 flower tent. I had thrips so there was some leaf damage before I saw them. Applied 2 spinosad treatments and they are gone or under control at the moment. 

Here is how the majority of the buds are looking like at the moment. 

They are dense and frosty and honestly look to be an 8 week strain so that's a plus. 
Wanted to show you guys a bud that looks different than all the other buds on this plant. It has a huge frosty weird looking top. Might be the uvb I've been using. 

Here's the rest of the tent for full disclosure. The chem d x boo is the front left plant. Cheers everybody, stay safe.


----------



## Smokingpeat (Jan 4, 2021)

Little purple showing up on this raspberries and chocolate pheno. @Useful Seeds Really enjoying growing these, make some more!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 4, 2021)

Smokingpeat said:


> Little purple showing up on this raspberries and chocolate pheno. @Useful Seeds Really enjoying growing these, make some more!!!


Looks really nice


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 4, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Just a quick update on my chem d x boo. I'm 35 days flowering and growing 1 of the above plants w 3 Brisco's bargain beans plants in my 3x3 flower tent. I had thrips so there was some leaf damage before I saw them. Applied 2 spinosad treatments and they are gone or under control at the moment.
> 
> Here is how the majority of the buds are looking like at the moment.
> View attachment 4786063
> ...


Looking real good , what kind smell ...some of the orange citrits comming thru ?


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 4, 2021)

a little double diesel budporn


----------



## Foulal (Jan 4, 2021)

3 in the pink x wolf pack a respect genetics freebie.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 4, 2021)

MIRedBuds said:


> Looking real good , what kind smell ...some of the orange citrits comming thru ?


Absolutely I can smell some orange in there. Orange is definitely the dominant smell. More of a natural citrus smell as opposed to artificial.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like dcse had another drop. Double dipped strawberries and bag of oranges will probably go fast.


----------



## Romulanman (Jan 5, 2021)

I missed out of the small drop of DDS last time. Luckily I still had an order there before it went out to mail from late last week. Paul at DC exchange is such a nice guy he added it to my order. Customer service top notch!


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Jan 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I missed out of the small drop of DDS last time. Luckily I still had an order there before it went out to mail from late last week. Paul is such a nice guy he added it to my order. Customer service top notch!


I missed the last drop of dds at jbc. They went FAST! Glad I was able to pick up a pack this time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Haven't done anything but water them1 or 2 times a day... hope they stretch out some more to the point where I have to set my 3x3x6 tent up !!! View attachment 4764786View attachment 4764779


In the 3x3 now!!!


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> In the 3x3 View attachment 4787936now!!!


Always need another tent...lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

J


Bpeace said:


> Always need another tent...lol


Just went and got my 2 4x4's from where I used to stay... If they keep stretching like they are I'm going to set it up!!! Who am I kidding??? As soon as I wash it up and out,I'm setting one of those babies up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Keep rising to the top!!! They're still stretching!!! G45XCD and the bigger GG4xCD are almost touching the light!!! Can't move them like I want to because Mars Hydro is sending me lights and a tent to test for them and I'm not sure what size it will be... I'm trying to get them to send me a new bar system to test for everyone to cee how they stand up to the big boys out there... We'll cee what the future holds... I must say again that I'm only feeding them 2 times a day and they are in Tupur, haven't ceen any symptoms of over/ under feeding!!! This is going to be right there with my Purple Nuggets grow!!!


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Keep rising to the top!!! They're still stretching!!! G45XCD and the bigger GG4xCD are almost touching the light!!! Can't move them like I want to because Mars Hydro is sending me lights and a tent to test for them and I'm not sure what size it will be... I'm trying to get them to send me a new bar system to test for everyone to cee how they stand up to the big boys out there... We'll cee what the future holds... I must say again that I'm only feeding them 2 times a day and they are in Tupur, haven't ceen any symptoms of over/ under feeding!!! This is going to be right there with my Purple Nuggets grow!!!View attachment 4788269View attachment 4788255


The G45XCD is looking nice! I have one I'll be flipping soon. How much did she stretch?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> The G45XCD is looking nice! I have one I'll be flipping soon. How much did she stretch?


Can you cee where I topped it? Zoom in and then you will cee how much!!! And she's still going!!! All of them are!!! Only one hasn't been topped and the others are right there with it!!


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> J
> Just went and got my 2 4x4's from where I used to stay... If they keep stretching like they are I'm going to set it up!!! Who am I kidding??? As soon as I wash it up and out,I'm setting one of those babies up!!!


Careful you will end up with 6 flipping tents like me...lol I tend to go overboard when gardening


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Keep rising to the top!!! They're still stretching!!! G45XCD and the bigger GG4xCD are almost touching the light!!! Can't move them like I want to because Mars Hydro is sending me lights and a tent to test for them and I'm not sure what size it will be... I'm trying to get them to send me a new bar system to test for everyone to cee how they stand up to the big boys out there... We'll cee what the future holds... I must say again that I'm only feeding them 2 times a day and they are in Tupur, haven't ceen any symptoms of over/ under feeding!!! This is going to be right there with my Purple Nuggets grow!!!View attachment 4788269View attachment 4788255


That GG4xCD in the back is going to be a monster!!! Gonna take off all the small branches and let the big ones do what they do... I'd do it now but I just watered them...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Careful you will end up with 6 flipping tents like me...lol I tend to go overboard when gardening


Right. Im about to put a 3rd small tent in the basement for.... umm.... drying or maybe throw a shitty led in it for mothers. Who knows.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Careful you will end up with 6 flipping tents like me...lol I tend to go overboard when gardening


Wanna cee overboard??? I had 12 to 14 plants in this 4x4!!!


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wanna cee overboard??? I had 12 to 14 plants in this 4x4!!! View attachment 4788502View attachment 4788504View attachment 4788505View attachment 4788506View attachment 4788507View attachment 4788508View attachment 4788509


That is awesome dude, so you know exactly what I am talking about....lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> That is awesome dude, so you know exactly what I am talking about....lol


My plan was just 8 plants, 4 in autopots and 4 in regular pots... I started ceeing open spaces and I had to fill them!!! It happens every time... except for this time, and that's only because I don't have the patience to hook some lights up right now... But wait, this just in,Frank has transferred his qb288 to the 3x3!!! Stay tuned for more information as we gather it!!! SHEESH, DOES HE EVER STOP FUCKING WITH SHIT??!!??!! Apparently not when he's HIGH!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> That is awesome dude, so you know exactly what I am talking about....lol


Absolutely


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Right. Im about to put a 3rd small tent in the basement for.... umm.... drying or maybe throw a shitty led in it for mothers. Who knows.


Fill it with 1gal pots and make a sog!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> My plan was just 8 plants, 4 in autopots and 4 in regular pots... I started ceeing open spaces and I had to fill them!!! It happens every time... except for this time, and that's only because I don't have the patience to hook some lights up right now... But wait, this just in,Frank has transferred his qb288 to the 3x3!!! Stay tuned for more information as we gather it!!! SHEESH, DOES HE EVER STOP FUCKING WITH SHIT??!!??!! Apparently not when he's HIGH!!!View attachment 4788553


Now I won't have to trim the GG4xCD cause it's getting light penetration much better now...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fill it with 1gal pots and make a sog!!!


Plant limits.....


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> My plan was just 8 plants, 4 in autopots and 4 in regular pots... I started ceeing open spaces and I had to fill them!!! It happens every time... except for this time, and that's only because I don't have the patience to hook some lights up right now... But wait, this just in,Frank has transferred his qb288 to the 3x3!!! Stay tuned for more information as we gather it!!! SHEESH, DOES HE EVER STOP FUCKING WITH SHIT??!!??!! Apparently not when he's HIGH!!!View attachment 4788553


Hahaha I never stop fiddling with the setup either. Since we talked about it. I have put up an extra 2 x 4 and going to put the qb132's back in. . I have a bunch of cobs (Vero29C the big ones 70v) but I am too lazy to put it together right now, next run...lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> The G45XCD is looking nice! I have one I'll be flipping soon. How much did she stretch?


Of all the plants that I have grown, this G45xCD I like the least... It's fragile as hell!!! If you take a leaf off near the bud site, the bud site comes with it!!!     It's a very strange plant with 3,5,and 7 fingered leaves in different places... I'm letting her hang around cause she's different... No hermie though, which is a beautiful thang, LOL


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Of all the plants that I have grown, this G45xCD I like the least... It's fragile as hell!!! If you take a leaf off near the bud site, the bud site comes with it!!!     It's a very strange plant with 3,5,and 7 fingered leaves in different places... I'm letting her hang around cause she's different... No hermie though, which is a beautiful thang, LOL


I had a northern lights that as soon as i cut the trellis the entire plant was just laying on the floor. The stems were like rubber bands. It was one of my best plants that run....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

I've only been growing seriously since 2016,when I came home from prison... I started with some autos that I only got 3 plants from 15 seeds that I got from the original seed company or something like that, met @Useful and he plugged me ALL THE WAY IN!!! THANKS AGAIN STEPDAD!!! HOPE THAT I CAN CONTINUE TO MAKE YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE PROUD OF MY LOW DOUGH GHETTO GROWS!!! GOD KNOWS THAT IM BROKE AS A BAD JOKE!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I had a northern lights that as soon as i cut the trellis the entire plant was just laying on the floor. The stems were like rubber bands. It was one of my best plants that run....


That's why I'm leaving it in the tent... One never knows what treasure may be right in front of them...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've only been growing seriously since 2016,when I came home from prison...


Sounds like the start of a great novel.


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've only been growing seriously since 2016,when I came home from prison... I started with some autos that I only got 3 plants from 15 seeds that I got from the original seed company or something like that, met @Useful and he plugged me ALL THE WAY IN!!! THANKS AGAIN STEPDAD!!! HOPE THAT I CAN CONTINUE TO MAKE YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE PROUD OF MY LOW DOUGH GHETTO GROWS!!! GOD KNOWS THAT IM BROKE AS A BAD JOKE!!!


Just depleted the funds with some @Useful gear. And I had to get the DDS from DCSE, I may have a problem


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 6, 2021)

I would like to say jbc is freaking awesome


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Sounds like the start of a great novel.


Yes it does, but if I told it,you'd want to kill most of my friends and family, its that bad... Growing is the only thing that keeps me sane,that and giving 10 to 15 years of my kids life to the Shitstem, I mean system... I don't even want to go outside right now because I'm afraid they will take me away from growing!!! And I can't let that happen!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Just depleted the funds with some @Useful gear. And I had to get the DDS from DCSE, I may have a problem


A good problem though... The end result is priceless!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yes it does, but if I told it,you'd want to kill most of my friends and family, its that bad... Growing is the only thing that keeps me sane,that and giving 10 to 15 years of my kids life to the Shitstem, I mean system... I don't even want to go outside right now because I'm afraid they will take me away from growing!!! And I can't let that happen!!!


I've grown wiser in my later years... I still say FTP,but in a much QUIETER way... ftp... Cee,you could barely hear that!!!


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kosher tangies is on the way


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yes it does, but if I told it,you'd want to kill most of my friends and family, its that bad... Growing is the only thing that keeps me sane,that and giving 10 to 15 years of my kids life to the Shitstem, I mean system... I don't even want to go outside right now because I'm afraid they will take me away from growing!!! And I can't let that happen!!!


Amen brother! I think that is something people don't understand the positivity, meaning purpose connection to nature fun and excercise(for old disabled people like myself) and that is before ingesting the medicine! Green the planet heal the planet!

Peace


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Of all the plants that I have grown, this G45xCD I like the least... It's fragile as hell!!! If you take a leaf off near the bud site, the bud site comes with it!!!     It's a very strange plant with 3,5,and 7 fingered leaves in different places... I'm letting her hang around cause she's different... No hermie though, which is a beautiful thang, LOL


Yeah mine look good smells good good high no seeds but the taste is not worthy to my liking


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 6, 2021)

Easy grow though


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah mine look good smells good good high no seeds but the taste is not worthy to my liking View attachment 4788717


Looks good for sure!!!


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you whoever it was that shared the info of dcse drop. Managed to grab Double Dipped Strawberries


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 7, 2021)

Grew some double dipped from a pack of box of chocolates. So glad I caught dcse restock of useful gear Now I have a whole pack of the double dipped. Was Easily the star of my last run Here’s a pic Of it from my last run


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 7, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Grew some double dipped from a pack of box of chocolates. So glad I caught dcse restock of useful gear Now I have a whole pack of the double dipped. Was Easily the star of my last run Here’s a pic Of it from my last run View attachment 4789219View attachment 4789220


Looks great man! Picked up a pack myself. Would you mind giving a little smoke report? Thanks in advance
Peace


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 7, 2021)

MIRedBuds said:


> @Useful Seeds do you have any more chocolate skunk dropping in near future


I am making more of the original. But I just released Chocolate Skunk #2.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Thank you whoever it was that shared the info of dcse drop. Managed to grab Double Dipped Strawberries


are they taking CC payments?


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> are they taking CC payments?


No, but you can use your debit card via cash app. I always send them cash and have never been disappointed...knock on wood, haven't gotten my double dipped strawberries yet...lol
Peace


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I am making more of the original. But I just released Chocolate Skunk #2.


will JBC be getting any of the Kosher Tangie or Cocolate Skunk S1s?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2021)

Hey @Useful Seeds whats the nose and structure on the Choc Skunk #2? Times are tough but that sounds really good and I'm wondering if it's what I'm looking for and worth eating top ramen for a month and borrowing a friends textbook instead of renting 


well fuck boys... looks like top ramen for awhile now... Couldnt resist the skunk and the tangie...


Soon as these bad boys land im dropping a chocolate skunk...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Hahaha I never stop fiddling with the setup either. Since we talked about it. I have put up an extra 2 x 4 and going to put the qb132's back in. . I have a bunch of cobs (Vero29C the big ones 70v) but I am too lazy to put it together right now, next run...lol


When I rob this bank I'll buy some lights from you cause child support is taking every one of my stimulus checks and giving it to a woman who makes over 100k a year as a doctor. She is a vindictive bitch who told me that if I wasn't going to be with her then she would make me regret it... Bitches ain't shit!!! So yeah, I'm hurting right now... Shit,I talk too much when I'm mad,let me calm down... These plants are AMAZING!!! And STILL STRETCHING!!! And the one I didn't top is bushing out!!!


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> are they taking CC payments?


From what I understand, you can only use a Debit card via Cash app 
I sent in cash in a priority mail


----------



## GryphonX12 (Jan 7, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Kosher tangies is on the way View attachment 4788627


I want these bad!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

All I can say is that Useful is the most generous person that I have known in my life!!! To go out of his way to look out for people that he doesn't even know solidifies his place in the heavens... To me, he's the Grow God!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

got the last pack of Kosher Tangie from DCSE


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> got the last pack of Kosher Tangie from DCSE


Jk. Lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Would anything have been different if I wouldn't have went 12-12 from seed??? As far as flowering that is...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Plant limits.....


You can only grow so many where you are??? Who's going to be the one who checks everyone's home???


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> got the last pack of Kosher Tangie from DCSE


Shoot, glad I decided on a ramen diet when I did!...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> You can only grow so many where you are??? Who's going to be the one who checks everyone's home???


Not worth the risk.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Not worth the risk.


As the ancient Chinese saying goes...


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> When I rob this bank I'll buy some lights from you cause child support is taking every one of my stimulus checks and giving it to a woman who makes over 100k a year as a doctor. She is a vindictive bitch who told me that if I wasn't going to be with her then she would make me regret it... Bitches ain't shit!!! So yeah, I'm hurting right now... Shit,I talk too much when I'm mad,let me calm down... These plants are AMAZING!!! And STILL STRETCHING!!! And the one I didn't top is bushing out!!!View attachment 4789555


Don't rob the bank, I have way too many lights laying around...lol The plants are looking great! I got a few plants finishing up. A week or less


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> will JBC be getting any of the Kosher Tangie or Cocolate Skunk S1s?


I just gave my magic 8 ball a shake, all signs point to yes.



BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds whats the nose and structure on the Choc Skunk #2? Times are tough but that sounds really good and I'm wondering if it's what I'm looking for and worth eating top ramen for a month and borrowing a friends textbook instead of renting
> 
> 
> well fuck boys... looks like top ramen for awhile now... Couldnt resist the skunk and the tangie...
> ...


I gotta be honest with ya. I grew out Bodhi's American Skunk Selection cut, IT IS FUNKY !!! I can't call it old school skunk like we remember, but it is skunky with some serious other nasty. Enter Chocolate Diesel reversed, she has blessed everything thus far. So I'm releasing em because I am confident in the pairing.



Frank Nitty said:


> All I can say is that Useful is the most generous person that I have known in my life!!! To go out of his way to look out for people that he doesn't even know solidifies his place in the heavens... To me, he's the Grow God!!!


Not sure what to say, um, thank you for that Frank.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 7, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I just gave my magic 8 ball a shake, all signs point to yes.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I just gave my magic 8 ball a shake, all signs point to yes.
> 
> 
> I gotta be honest with ya. I grew out Bodhi's American Skunk Selection cut, IT IS FUNKY !!! I can't call it old school skunk like we remember, but it is skunky with some serious other nasty. Enter Chocolate Diesel reversed, she has blessed everything thus far. So I'm releasing em because I am confident in the pairing.
> ...


No response was needed...just had to say something as I was thinking it... a Freudian Slip if you will... Peace...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

mindriot said:


> View attachment 4789735


Awesome


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Don't rob the bank, I have way too many lights laying around...lol The plants are looking great! I got a few plants finishing up. A week or less


Daaaaaaaammmmm


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Daaaaaaaammmmm


I need a couple of grows like that!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Not worth the risk.


I feel you


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I gotta be honest with ya. I grew out Bodhi's American Skunk Selection cut, IT IS FUNKY !!! I can't call it old school skunk like we remember, but it is skunky with some serious other nasty. Enter Chocolate Diesel reversed, she has blessed everything thus far. So I'm releasing em because I am confident in the pairing.


Looks like ill be doing a grow log on them then to track their progress! I dug around, difficulty, and found some info on bodies American Skunk and it sounds like it brings the stank! The CD in the mix sounds like its really going to compliment that stank with the diesel and also bring in that punch with the chocolate trip adding those nice deep notes along with a ceilingless high... Cant wait to start this one alongside my BOG Sour Grapes!


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I need a couple of grows like that!!!


No-till pots make me look like a genius...lol


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2021)

I also wanna give a quick shout out and endorsement to DCSE. Superfast communication and payment is a breeze (I've sent cash but prefer to use the cash app); also immediate ship out time. One of my top 3 banks of all time (DCSE, GLG, & JBC in alphabetical order); so if you're nervous about going through DCSE, don't be!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> No-till pots make me look like a genius...lol


I need the recipe for that soil please


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 7, 2021)

Chem d x boo at 5.5 weeks looking insanely frosty.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 8, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> From what I understand, you can only use a Debit card via Cash app
> I sent in cash in a priority mail


Ive sent same way fast turn around never a problem


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 8, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I need the recipe for that soil please


I use Coots mix recipe (1/3 peat, 1/3 compost( with about 10% worm castings) and 1/3 aeration (I use lava rocks and rice hulls) plus all the amendments listed in the thread. https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/no-till-gardening-revisited.1400505/). The first 100 pages has a shit ton of info. The only difference in the recipe is I added 6 cups/cu ft of bio-char. The most important thing is getting high quality ingredients especially compost and worm castings( Lots of life in the soil, bacteria fungus etc. I mostly used buildasoil and KIS organics and some local companies). I believe Coot said in the above link somewhere "If you get the humus right, you will be shocked how easy it is" Be forewarned, it is a labor intensive process up front (luckily I had some young backs to help mix the soil and crush/screen lava rocks). I have also bought some bagged soil from buildasoil(It was on sale half price) that works well( not as good as the homemade as quickly) and its a lot easier to open a bag then it is to crush 100 gallons of lava rock...lol) The best part is the soil gets better over time and after second or third run the shit is jamming! On a side note, I will doing a little experiment running a regular 20 gal no till pot against two 5 gal no till pots using quarter strength Jack's nutes ( and try not to kill all the life in the soil and pushing the plants a little harder(it is how the guys growing giant pumpkins do it). If you are interested, I will be happy to answer any questions you have, I have made most of the mistakes....lol
HTH

Peace


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 8, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> I use Coots mix recipe (1/3 peat, 1/3 compost( with about 10% worm castings) and 1/3 aeration (I use lava rocks and rice hulls) plus all the amendments listed in the thread. https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/no-till-gardening-revisited.1400505/). The first 100 pages has a shit ton of info. The only difference in the recipe is I added 6 cups/cu ft of bio-char. The most important thing is getting high quality ingredients especially compost and worm castings( Lots of life in the soil, bacteria fungus etc. I mostly used buildasoil and KIS organics and some local companies). I believe Coot said in the above link somewhere "If you get the humus right, you will be shocked how easy it is" Be forewarned, it is a labor intensive process up front (luckily I had some young backs to help mix the soil and crush/screen lava rocks). I have also bought some bagged soil from buildasoil(It was on sale half price) that works well( not as good as the homemade as quickly) and its a lot easier to open a bag then it is to crush 100 gallons of lava rock...lol) The best part is the soil gets better over time and after second or third run the shit is jamming! On a side note, I will doing a little experiment running a regular 20 gal no till pot against two 5 gal no till pots using quarter strength Jack's nutes ( and try not to kill all the life in the soil and pushing the plants a little harder(it is how the guys growing giant pumpkins do it). If you are interested, I will be happy to answer any questions you have, I have made most of the mistakes....lol
> HTH
> 
> Peace


I'm gonna go through the thread and start saving money for this project!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 8, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Chem d x boo at 5.5 weeks looking insanely frosty.
> View attachment 4790031
> View attachment 4790032
> View attachment 4790037


Awesome


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 8, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm gonna go through the thread and start saving money for this project!!!


Hell yeah! It has been a very rewarding experience growing this way and I can confidently say I will never go back to traditional growing. 

Peace


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 8, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Hell yeah! It has been a very rewarding experience growing this way and I can confidently say I will never go back to traditional growing.
> 
> Peace


Oh and 1 thing, I think they say in the thread that they would not go any smaller than 7 gal pots (because they are hard to keep alive) In my experience 20 gal is good, 45 gal is better and big beds( i have a 4 x4 bed that is 175 gal) are incredible. So, I would use the biggest you have room for, the only downside being they are heavy as shit( I can't even really move the 45's) Sorry for the long winded answers, I LOVE THIS SHIT


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 8, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> All I can say is that Useful is the most generous person that I have known in my life!!! To go out of his way to look out for people that he doesn't even know solidifies his place in the heavens... To me, he's the Grow God!!!


Sometimes I let my emotions get the best of me and I talk too much... But I strive to be humble or I'll stumble...


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 8, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Awesome


Thank you brother.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 8, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> will JBC be getting any of the Kosher Tangie or Cocolate Skunk S1s?


Just wanted to give you a proper update, JBC placed an order today for
Double Dipped Strawberries
Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
Kosher Tangie S1
Double D
Chocolate Skunk #2
Chocolate Diesel S1


----------



## tilopa (Jan 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Just wanted to give you a proper update, JBC placed an order today for
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
> Kosher Tangie S1
> ...


I'm new to Useful Seeds, just found out about them today. I've been reading this thread and like what I see/hear. 
I've only grown regular seeds, but need something a little bit quicker right now, so considering feminized, and your seeds are highly recommended. 

Just a couple questions, and please don't take this as any kind of a criticism of feminized seeds, I just don't know much about them. Is the hermie rate significantly more? Or is it rare to see hermies? Also, generally speaking what percent of the seeds come out female? And, do you do the usually method of using silver to create them, or something else?

Thanks in advance for you time.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 8, 2021)

tilopa said:


> I'm new to Useful Seeds, just found out about them today. I've been reading this thread and like what I see/hear.
> I've only grown regular seeds, but need something a little bit quicker right now, so considering feminized, and your seeds are highly recommended.
> 
> Just a couple questions, and please don't take this as any kind of a criticism of feminized seeds, I just don't know much about them. Is the hermie rate significantly more? Or is it rare to see hermies? Also, generally speaking what percent of the seeds come out female? And, do you do the usually method of using silver to create them, or something else?
> ...


*Is the hermie rate significantly more? Or is it rare to see hermies?*
Its pretty rare to see em. There is something like a 0.1% or 0.05% or something like that chance of getting a herm/male but again, its incredibly uncommon. Especially with useful's work in my experiences.
*what percent of the seeds come out female*
100% of em
*do you do the usually method of using silver to create them, or something else?*
I think useful addressed this awhile back and I believe he uses STS to reverse his fems? Im not 100% on that and could be wrong.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Jan 8, 2021)

Got the box of chocolates and the choc skunk look amazing! Very happy so far! Might have to get some more of those double dipped strawberries soon. I hear the bags of oranges is a winner too.

The choc skunk has a christmas tree stature...any landrace in it?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Holy cow, I hope some folks here are snapping up some of the IG auctions so we can see some of these amazing packs grown out!


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 9, 2021)

This may not be the right place for this post but I wanted you guys to know, sorry @Useful Seeds . Now the exciting news, wellgrown has brought on Indian Landrace Exchange for those of you interested in Landrace and heirloom genetics. And if ancient genetics aren't exciting enough, a portion(fair trade) of the purchase goes directly to the farmers who have been growing these strains for generations! One thing I don't know is how stable these lines will be indoors? Anyone know anything about heirloom stability when growing indoors? I am currently running mms chick magnet( Putang x Swabi Pakistani) and going great so far in veg (2 distinct phenos) but that is obviously a cross that can stabilize the heirloom. I hope people take advantage of this access to rare genetics that have been around for thousands of years and make a ton of crosses! 

Peace


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2021)

No picture taken,but they're STILL STRETCHING!!! Not a bad thing at all,but DAAAAAAAMMMMM!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Holy cow, I hope some folks here are snapping up some of the IG auctions so we can see some of these amazing packs grown out!


I BARELY could afford 2 packs off of DCSE, I wish I could get some of the fire useful is dropping on IG!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2021)

Had to take a few pictures of them... Few more inches and they will be at the light...


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 9, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Had to take a few pictures of them... Few more inches and they will be at the light...View attachment 4791313View attachment 4791318


Stretching like crazy!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 9, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I BARELY could afford 2 packs off of DCSE, I wish I could get some of the fire useful is dropping on IG!


No doubt! That stuff he has on IG are ones I've never heard of, very interesting crosses to say the least. That Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG and F2's he has made are the ones that caught my eye. Glad to see the bidding so high but too rich for my blood. Will get some pics up later of a couple I have in flower, only 14 days in. Got a Chem D x Chocolate Diesel that stretched into the light, crazy node length, anxious to see what it brings to the table. I don't think it will have much yield but might be the one that is special occasion worthy only. I only grow for the wife and I so yield is last on the list of importance.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 9, 2021)

Boosky said:


> No doubt! That stuff he has on IG are ones I've never heard of, very interesting crosses to say the least. That Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG and F2's he has made are the ones that caught my eye. Glad to see the bidding so high but too rich for my blood. Will get some pics up later of a couple I have in flower, only 14 days in. Got a Chem D x Chocolate Diesel that stretched into the light, crazy node length, anxious to see what it brings to the table. I don't think it will have much yield but might be the one that is special occasion worthy only. I only grow for the wife and I so yield is last on the list of importance.


 The Chem D x Choc Diesel is my favorite Useful cross so far.. just a great combination if you like stanky/earthy bud... like a mouthful of wet forest floor, with a slight chemical finish. She stretched about 3 or 4x for me.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 9, 2021)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Got the box of chocolates and the choc skunk look amazing! Very happy so far! Might have to get some more of those double dipped strawberries soon. I hear the bags of oranges is a winner too.
> 
> The choc skunk has a christmas tree stature...any landrace in it?


Glad you are happy with your purchase. It very well could, everything we have is because of landrace cultivars. 



Boosky said:


> No doubt! That stuff he has on IG are ones I've never heard of, very interesting crosses to say the least. That Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG and F2's he has made are the ones that caught my eye. Glad to see the bidding so high but too rich for my blood. Will get some pics up later of a couple I have in flower, only 14 days in. Got a Chem D x Chocolate Diesel that stretched into the light, crazy node length, anxious to see what it brings to the table. I don't think it will have much yield but might be the one that is special occasion worthy only. I only grow for the wife and I so yield is last on the list of importance.


I have sooooo many seeds stored, I figure if I can't get to them, I should offer em up. It is easier on IG because it is in one place, page doesn't move. I did do one here and it worked, but just wasn't the same. If you folks want to participate in some smaller ones let me know.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

I personally cannot interact with you on Instagram, I am a teacher of impressionable aged students that find and follow me there. I have to be careful in there.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I personally cannot interact with you on Instagram, I am a teacher of impressionable aged students that find and follow me there. I have to be careful in there.


Make a shell account


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 9, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Make a shell account


Second this...I have a personal one and one that is solely cannabis.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

I wasn’t sure if you can do that.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I personally cannot interact with you on Instagram, I am a teacher of impressionable aged students that find and follow me there. I have to be careful in there.


I'm gonna start calling you THE PROFESSOR!!! I KNEW you were TOO smart for us!!! Now it all makes sense!!!


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 9, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm gonna start calling you THE PROFESSOR!!! I KNEW you were TOO smart for us!!! Now it all makes sense!!!


Where's Mary Ann and Ginger?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Hahahaha, I was thinking that too! 
I think Mary Ann died last week, like the actress.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Glad you are happy with your purchase. It very well could, everything we have is because of landrace cultivars.
> 
> 
> I have sooooo many seeds stored, I figure if I can't get to them, I should offer em up. It is easier on IG because it is in one place, page doesn't move. I did do one here and it worked, but just wasn't the same. If you folks want to participate in some smaller ones let me know.


I personally appreciate the offer but I am gonna be broke from Christmas for a while so even smaller ones would do me no good. I don't overspend but do spoil my kids a little, it's the only time of year we really splurge. Anyone that does have the cash is a fool not to want to get in on some of these rare treasures.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Where's Mary Ann and Ginger?


That was next!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2021)

The millionaire and his wife


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 10, 2021)

Just one question! Mary Ann or Ginger? I've voted Mary Ann for 50 solid years. Corn fed country girl vs. all gussied up Ginger. Question for the ages without a doubt, but records show Ginger was a distant second.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Mary Ann all day! 
Man, the more I think about it, the professor is a pretty close description hahahaha
My folks always call me Macgyver lol


----------



## Boosky (Jan 10, 2021)

Mary Ann fo sho!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 10, 2021)

Howdy everyone, new guy to Useful gear, with my first pack in the mail now. I got Bag of Oranges fem. My first fem run in a few years is coming. Typically I like regs only because I like pollen! However, this time I'm in a hurry for turnaround, so a room full of all females right out of the gate seemed a good idea.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Mrs Howell!!! If you were to be hitting that on the island, can you imagine how much your life would change when you make it back to civilization!!!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 10, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mrs Howell!!! If you were to be hitting that on the island, can you imagine how much your life would change when you make it back to civilization!!!


Tru dat!


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 10, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mrs Howell!!! If you were to be hitting that on the island, can you imagine how much your life would change when you make it back to civilization!!!


 HAHA I feel so dirty thinking about it but keep in mind they were there for 15 years. You would have to tag Lovie. 

All set for a run. Washed the room down with bleach and hot water and have the temps pretty well dialed in. I don't see much if anything negative in a long thread so I'm gonna try some Useful beans. Looking forward to the adventure.

Chem D x Chocolate D (Fem) and Blueberries N Oranges (BBHP X BOO)


----------



## disco pilgrim (Jan 10, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm gonna start calling you THE PROFESSOR!!! I KNEW you were TOO smart for us!!! Now it all makes sense!!!


Yep, this makes sense now!


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 11, 2021)

Monday morning mailbox magic lol. No but out of all things that come out the box this makes my day


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Can anyone recommend which usefull strain would be done by the end of September outdoor.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> This may not be the right place for this post but I wanted you guys to know, sorry @Useful Seeds . Now the exciting news, wellgrown has brought on Indian Landrace Exchange for those of you interested in Landrace and heirloom genetics. And if ancient genetics aren't exciting enough, a portion(fair trade) of the purchase goes directly to the farmers who have been growing these strains for generations! One thing I don't know is how stable these lines will be indoors? Anyone know anything about heirloom stability when growing indoors? I am currently running mms chick magnet( Putang x Swabi Pakistani) and going great so far in veg (2 distinct phenos) but that is obviously a cross that can stabilize the heirloom. I hope people take advantage of this access to rare genetics that have been around for thousands of years and make a ton of crosses!
> 
> Peace


Are you somehow related to wellgrown and/or mms? This seems like a direct advertisement in a thread that's not related to either wellgrown or mms. Maybe if wellgrown was a vendor for useful seeds, it might be a little more appropriate. 

And from what I've heard/read, some landrace/heirloom genetics will be fine indoors. Others will be unruly and will exhibit major hermaphroditic traits. Won't know unless you try them.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Can anyone recommend which usefull strain would be done by the end of September outdoor.


Not really a recommendation but rather an observation. I have 1 chem d x boo amongst other strains in my tent and it is definitely going to finish earlier than my other strains. Looks like a real 8-9 week strain.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Can anyone recommend which usefull strain would be done by the end of September outdoor.



End of September? Probably none. Where are you located?


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 11, 2021)

I am in Ohio. Apparently 42 degrees north .


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> I am in Ohio. Apparently 42 degrees north .



Alright.. About the same as me, Im in Chicago. Can't you take em to october 10th-15th?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 11, 2021)

This is going to be an excellent grow for me!!! Didn't have any trouble with these ladies at all!!! Gonna trim up the two in the back and that's about it..


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Can anyone recommend which usefull strain would be done by the end of September outdoor.



I'm just curious my friend. When were you planning to start that you wish to be done by september?. You live in Ohio so I figure your last average frost date is May 21st and if you add a couple weeks for the soil to warm up you could put them in the ground.....
After evaluating your question thoroughly I came to the conclusion that's I am a dolt. WTF it wouldn't matter "when" you put your plants out because they're still going to follow their heart AND the photoperiod


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

Well, I was planning on dunking that chocolate skunk today but it seems like the postman is walking my letter from DCSE here. Ill keep y'all updated when they drop.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Alright.. About the same as me, Im in Chicago. Can't you take em to october 10th-15th?


I'd be interested in which strains you'd recommend if he could. I'm about the same, just further east from you guys.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 11, 2021)

Gifts from above!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I'd be interested in which strains you'd recommend if he could. I'm about the same, just further east from you guys.



I grew the bag of oranges this summer, did pretty good. Lost some to rot but it was a terrible couple weeks end of September beginning of October. I pulled em around October 13th or 14th. 

This year Ive got new stuff to run outdoors, Ive got 9 Bananna n Oranges going now.. Ill keep the best one and run a dozen clones outdoors.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Alright.. About the same as me, Im in Chicago. Can't you take em to october 10th-15th?


I'm in Michigan near both Indiana and Ohio borders, and I can go Oct. 10-15th, maybe another week if it's a super season.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm in Michigan near both Indiana and Ohio borders, and I can go Oct. 10-15th, maybe another week if it's a super season.



Did you find that last season was goofy? Like plants took a few weeks longer to finish than normal?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Did you find that last season was goofy? Like plants took a few weeks longer to finish than normal?


Last year was rough for me in other terms, so I didn't get lucky outdoor. I had near my legal limit indoors so I only harvest 1 outdoor plant. It was a set-it-forget-it until harvest guerrila grow. It took early season abuse, so was veeery mutant looking and small.
Edit: I chopped it around Oct 16 I think. It was Lemon Lotus, and what buds there were, were done.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Alright.. About the same as me, Im in Chicago. Can't you take em to october 10th-15th?


No I can't go much later. It is because of hunting season. I grew blackend oranges last year and it was very good even before the swell picked September 27.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> No I can't go much later. It is because of hunting season. I grew blackend oranges last year and it was very good even before the swell picked September 27.


If I grew in the yard, I could go Oct. 15-20. Growing where deer hunters roam is always trouble. Season starts around Oct 1 here, but they're scouting their spot weeks before that.
Edit: Since Michigan is legal rec, I have no reason to grow outside of those boundries. I'm retired from those guerrila grows now.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2021)

I hear ya, my advice would be to look for " fast versions" of reputable strains from reputable companies.. Ive got some fast vintage blueberry ( AK bean brain) and fast lemon berry(Ethos) ill try this summer..those should be 7 weekers that finish end of September.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I hear ya, my advice would be to look for " fast versions" of reputable strains from reputable companies.. Ive got some fast vintage blueberry ( AK bean brain) and fast lemon berry(Ethos) ill try this summer..those should be 7 weekers that finish end of September.


I've no idea what to expect from my Bag of Oranges coming in the mail, but I'm only running a couple out the gate, keeping one as a mother for a short while. I've got a lot of other stuff planned.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've no idea what to expect from my Bag of Oranges coming in the mail, but I'm only running a couple out the gate, keeping one as a mother for a short while. I've got a lot of other stuff planned.


I never ran BOO but I ran Appy Boo and the orange (not citrus, but orange) that comes from the BOO is amazing.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I never ran BOO but I ran Appy Boo and the orange (not citrus, but orange) that comes from the BOO is amazing.


If only it came with pollen, that sounds perfect!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

Can anyone advise, under normal indoor low-tech, what sort of flowering period I'm looking at with fem BOO?
Thanks


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2021)

I cut the outdoor BOO mid October.. Indoors was sixty two or three days.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I cut the outdoor BOO mid October.. Indoors was sixty two or three days.


Cool. I doubt I run any outdoors this year. I'd need to put up a fence first. No guerrila growing this year, and I've got Bodhi, Snowhigh, Copa Genetics, Hazeman, The Real Seed Company, and Indian Landrace Exchange/Landrace Preservation Society projects/crosses/dreams for the future.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 11, 2021)

I will get some more of usefull seed as blackend oranges is better than the other varieties i grew this year. I am looking at trying another company but don't want to take away from usefull seeds thread by naming them.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> I will get some more of usefull seed as blackend oranges is better than the other varieties i grew this year. I am looking at trying another company but don't want to take away from usefull seeds thread by naming them.


Point made. I'm sorry.
 

Edit: In mild defense, I was adding to Useful's name by implying (factully, as it is true) that Useful has created a name and reputation for his work that I stray away from my norm to try his work. I'm excited to grow these and see what's there. I never intended advertising for other breeders, just have no intentions on swearing by one alone.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 11, 2021)

One more blackend oranges . Watered two times after transplant. Natural soil with soil conditioner.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> One more blackend oranges . Watered two times after transplant. Natural soil with soil conditioner.


As I'm new to Useful gear, what is the "Blackend" end of it?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Point made. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> Edit: In mild defense, I was adding to Useful's name by implying (factully, as it is true) that Useful has created a name and reputation for his work that I stray away from my norm to try his work. I'm excited to grow these and see what's there. I never intended advertising for other breeders, just have no intentions on swearing by one alone.


No worries, we all discuss different breeders and I don't think @Useful Seeds has any issue with it. 




mawasmada said:


> As I'm new to Useful gear, what is the "Blackend" end of it?


Black Jack if memory serves...


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Black Jack if memory serves...


Thanks.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 11, 2021)

No I know I can name breeders here. But Usefull is like one of us. He seems genuine honest. Never met him never will . I see how this game has changed. I grew my first grow in the early 80s.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 11, 2021)

I forgot to add plus his product is top notch. Haha the tast out of my vape is something that I really enjoy. I only tried 2 variety I am too high to remember the other one It had chocolate in it.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 11, 2021)

New slap went right on my seed case

Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1 got wet last night too....


----------



## Gobi (Jan 11, 2021)

Here are two Grape OG x Chocolate Diesels, day F30.


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 12, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Are you somehow related to wellgrown and/or mms? This seems like a direct advertisement in a thread that's not related to either wellgrown or mms. Maybe if wellgrown was a vendor for useful seeds, it might be a little more appropriate.
> 
> And from what I've heard/read, some landrace/heirloom genetics will be fine indoors. Others will be unruly and will exhibit major hermaphroditic traits. Won't know unless you try them.


I am not related in any way to mms/wellgrown (other than being a customer) Honestly, I was just excited about the ancient genetics coming available and wanted the good people of this thread to see (and maybe learn something about heirlooms) which I have been communicating with regularly, I am on the Useful train. I apologize
But thanks for answering my question!

Peace


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm in Michigan near both Indiana and Ohio borders, and I can go Oct. 10-15th, maybe another week if it's a super season.


Cool that means I’m on the opposite side of Michigan like about a hour and a half from Chicago the call our area michiana..eww right


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Jan 12, 2021)

These arrived today. The pen was claimed quickly. We lose them like socks.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 12, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Cool that means I’m on the opposite side of Michigan like about a hour and a half from Chicago the call our area michiana..eww right


Yeah I feel this pain of michiana, always getting the weather wrong and hearing of all the crap in a state I don’t live in.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 12, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Yeah I feel this pain of michiana, always getting the weather wrong and hearing of all the crap in a state I don’t live in.


Exactly!!! Lol


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 12, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Cool that means I’m on the opposite side of Michigan like about a hour and a half from Chicago the call our area michiana..eww right


I'm outside of Coldwater, so were not that far apart. Small world.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 12, 2021)

disco pilgrim said:


> Yep, this makes sense now!


Po I


mawasmada said:


> I'm outside of Coldwater, so were not that far apart. Small world.


hey there’s an event going on there this weekend right? It’s not really saying what it’s about


----------



## Boosky (Jan 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Howdy everyone, new guy to Useful gear, with my first pack in the mail now. I got Bag of Oranges fem. My first fem run in a few years is coming. Typically I like regs only because I like pollen! However, this time I'm in a hurry for turnaround, so a room full of all females right out of the gate seemed a good idea.


Good to see you over here brother! I have finished 3 strains so far with 4 Grape OG, 2 Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel and 2 Sunny Diesel. All have been exceptional, easily crushing any dispensary weed no matter what "Elite" clone they are claiming at 25-35% thc content. They have been flavorful with distinct tastes, the Chocolate Diesel father doesn't overpower the mother at all. Just adding structure, vigor and some flavors here and there. I will have a better report in about 8 weeks, I have Chem D, Gelato, Double Dipped Strawberries and Blueberry Hashplant coming out. Had a Chem D x Banana Og and Chocolate Mint Diesel herm on me but was completely my fault, I'm surprised that more didn't. Note to self, don't let your plants dry out when they are root bound-they don't like it. Honestly can't remember the last time I let my plants suffer like that, quite embarrassing. I think for some reason in my head I was like "They're feminized, they'll be fine." Now I'm saying "Quit being lazy and stick to your transplanting schedule, see what you did!" LOL


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 12, 2021)

Current situation with waiting for those beans to arrive...


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent in a priority envelope to GLG Dec 31 they still don't have it lol, meanwhile dcse order is already on the way, probably be here this week


----------



## Boosky (Jan 12, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Sent in a priority envelope to GLG Dec 31 they still don't have it lol, meanwhile dcse order is already on the way, probably be here this week


I had a pair of jeans for my daughter that was ordered December 13th, just showed yesterday. Supposed to be here the 21st of December. My sons gift was supposed to be here December 22nd, showed the 30th. My medication was lost in the mail beginning of December, just lost. Yes, USPS is having problems right now, to say the least. Nothing is making sense when you look up tracking numbers, my daughters jeans went to 6 different post offices in Denver, ended up finally leaving Denver from the same one it started at, go figure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 12, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> I am in Ohio. Apparently 42 degrees north .


I'm in Ohio


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 12, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Po I
> 
> hey there’s an event going on there this weekend right? It’s not really saying what it’s about View attachment 4794463


First I've heard. I'll check.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> First I've heard. I'll check.


Did you find out about BlackJack?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gifts from above!!!View attachment 4793239


Mars Hydro is sending me a 4x4 and a tsw 2000 for me to use for the start of a sponsorship... I'm going to start with these seeds!!!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 12, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you find out about BlackJack?


I didn't look further into it until now. Could be a Deep Chunk x Jack Herer, or Black Domina x Jack Herer. I really don't know yet.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 12, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel S1, end of week 4, getting frosty and throwing out some fine aromas, lime like with fuel notes.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Me and Nitty are neighbors I remember smoking Mexican brick with my friends and this song playing.I think black jack is Black Domina and Jack Herer from my readings. Everything changes and in these trying times we need it.
Listen to the words.




I welcome the day I am not risking 2 1/2 to 5 years and 5,000 dollar fine.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Me and Nitty are neighbors I remember smoking Mexican brick with my friends and this song playing.I think black jack is Black Domina and Jack Herer from my readings. Everything changes and in these trying times we need it.
> Listen to the words.
> 
> 
> ...


Me too... I don't want to give these people anymore of my time!!! I've already given them all the time I had for them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2021)

My nephew just left and he said that I need to move to a legal state because I have a green BODY!!!


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 13, 2021)

1982 maybe 83. Super Sativa Seed Club only options Skunk, NL and a Landrace Afghani hash plant. It's been a long time and I've never run autos. 
So I guess I've got a question. If the gentleman asking about a September finish for his crop couldn't he run autos could he finish.
As far as average last frost I've had plants do just fine after being hit with the frostys they stood up nice and tall in a field where every thing else was as dead as a stump. Talk about a sight! Standing tall with sparkling tricomes. What a beautiful sight.
But I digress. Will autos finish outdoors by September?


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> 1982 maybe 83. Super Sativa Seed Club only options Skunk, NL and a Landrace Afghani hash plant. It's been a long time and I've never run autos.
> So I guess I've got a question. If the gentleman asking about a September finish for his crop couldn't he run autos could he finish.
> As far as average last frost I've had plants do just fine after being hit with the frostys they stood up nice and tall in a field where every thing else was as dead as a stump. Talk about a sight! Standing tall with sparkling tricomes. What a beautiful sight.
> But I digress. Will autos finish outdoors by September?
> ...


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 13, 2021)

Pumped! I got a BOO in the mail today!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Pumped! I got a BOO in the mail today!


Were you startled? LOL!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I didn't look further into it until now. Could be a Deep Chunk x Jack Herer, or Black Domina x Jack Herer. I really don't know yet.


I believe it is Sweet seeds, so that would be Black Domina x Jack Herer. If I remember correctly I asked @Useful before but you know how memory is when you get old. Lol


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 13, 2021)

@Boosky Thanks for the welcome brother. I'm happy to be expanding my horizons with Useful. I hope you and yours are healthy and happy.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 13, 2021)

Well well well... 

Damn USPS didnt even update until they delivered it! But hey, I aint complaining, I got my beans and now the fun begins! And speaking of fun...

Just dropped 2 of the Chocolate Skunk #2's in a towel, and we're gonna see how these ladies turn out. I read earlier that they're gonna be a christmas tree structure and being the funk! 
I also wanted to get a pic of these beans as the outer husk is pretty interestingly...

Unfortionately, my camera doesnt pick it up well but it has this super cool pattern on it. Not quite a tiger stripe but almost like a spotted stripe (if that makes any sense). 
Well, lets see how quickly these ladies germ and whats in store with these genetics!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 13, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I believe it is Sweet seeds, so that would be Black Domina x Jack Herer. If I remember correctly I asked @Useful before but you know how memory is when you get old. Lol


Yes, Blackjack is Black Domina x Jack Herer. I was sad when I lost that cut, but then I was looking through my seed book and realized that I can make my own version of Blackjack if I want. I have Black Domina and Jack Herer in one of my vaults !!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 13, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Well well well...
> View attachment 4795619
> Damn USPS didnt even update until they delivered it! But hey, I aint complaining, I got my beans and now the fun begins! And speaking of fun...
> View attachment 4795621
> ...


Funny story about that sloppy hand written chicken scratch Kosher Tangie pack. I was packing orders, printing labels and my printer took a poo on me !!! I live in the sticks and there is no where to get a printer without driving almost 2 hrs. So I had to hand write exactly 97 packs !!! That was fun.....lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Funny story about that sloppy hand written chicken scratch Kosher Tangie pack. I was packing orders, printing labels and my printer took a poo on me !!! I live in the sticks and there is no where to get a printer without driving almost 2 hrs. So I had to hand write exactly 97 packs !!! That was fun.....lol.


Ouch!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2021)

Those packs have a more personal touch


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Funny story about that sloppy hand written chicken scratch Kosher Tangie pack. I was packing orders, printing labels and my printer took a poo on me !!! I live in the sticks and there is no where to get a printer without driving almost 2 hrs. So I had to hand write exactly 97 packs !!! That was fun.....lol.


Looks like I got a special one then! I was debating on dunking some of the tangies, and the thought still tantalizes me... But, I'm also running some BOG Sour Grapes (which I suspect are gonna be some smaller plants being they finish in like 50ish days) and I didn't wanna have to potentially account for 3 different morphologies as well as height differences; so I went with the skunk!


----------



## Romulanman (Jan 13, 2021)

Not many of the packs I've bought have a born on date. I think that's pretty rad.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jan 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I grew the bag of oranges this summer, did pretty good. Lost some to rot but it was a terrible couple weeks end of September beginning of October. I pulled em around October 13th or 14th.
> 
> This year Ive got new stuff to run outdoors, Ive got 9 Bananna n Oranges going now.. Ill keep the best one and run a dozen clones outdoors.


Sorry for the noob question, but could you explain the logic behind this approach and how you go about determining which one is the best one? I only have two outdoor grows under my belt with random seeds given to me. I basically just eliminate the males. For the upcoming season, I’ve invested in Useful Seeds including 50 Lucky Lime I won on an auction and a pack of feminized Chocolate Diesel S1’s.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but could you explain the logic behind this approach and how you go about determining which one is the best one? I only have two outdoor grows under my belt with random seeds given to me. I basically just eliminate the males. For the upcoming season, I’ve invested in Useful Seeds including 50 Lucky Lime I won on an auction and a pack of feminized Chocolate Diesel S1’s.



All nine are bananna og x bag of oranges but there will probably be two possibly three phenotypes among them.. So I will take yield, finishing time, bag appeal, taste and potency into consideration.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 14, 2021)

GG4 X Chocolate Diesel was put in flower tent a couple weeks ago, I'll try to update as she goes


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jan 14, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> All nine are bananna og x bag of oranges but there will probably be two possibly three phenotypes among them.. So I will take yield, finishing time, bag appeal, taste and potency into consideration.


If I’m understanding pheno hunting, you’ll start indoors with nine seedlings, then take a clone of each of the nine, veg the plants from seedlings for awhile, flip to flower, harvest and analyze, then take clones from the first clones of the phenotypes and then grow those outdoors. Is that basically the process?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> If I’m understanding pheno hunting, you’ll start indoors with nine seedlings, then take a clone of each of the nine, veg the plants from seedlings for awhile, flip to flower, harvest and analyze, then take clones from the first clones of the phenotypes and then grow those outdoors. Is that basically the process?


Everyone's process is different but that is somewhat of the overall gist...
For example, I grow out the seedlings until they're large enough to clone off of (these are called seed mothers and in this example, ill refer to them as S.Mom). I then take a clone and root it(referred to as S.M.Clone), once the S.M. Clone roots, I will then proceed with the growing process... veg, bloom, harvest, cure, etc. All the while keeping the S.Mom in a tent under veg conditions. Once I have found an S.M.Clone that fits what I want out of the cutting (has a good odor profile, bag appeal, potency, yield from rosin extractions, and overall grow time are some of the parameters); I then go back to the original S.Mom and make her my official mother of that cultivar. Some people just grow out their seed stock then either clone or attempt to reveg the plant in order to get a mother from it. Everyones procress is different though, this is just what I've found works for me. Ive been in the situation where I grew some amazing plants, and I couldn't get them to clone for the life of me and they absolutely refused to reveg. So it was a one and done which was a total bummer...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> If I’m understanding pheno hunting, you’ll start indoors with nine seedlings, then take a clone of each of the nine, veg the plants from seedlings for awhile, flip to flower, harvest and analyze, then take clones from the first clones of the phenotypes and then grow those outdoors. Is that basically the process?



Pretty much it..except Ill narrow it down to one plant and make that clone a mother and take dozens of clones off her.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Everyone's process is different but that is somewhat of the overall gist...
> For example, I grow out the seedlings until they're large enough to clone off of (these are called seed mothers and in this example, ill refer to them as S.Mom). I then take a clone and root it(referred to as S.M.Clone), once the S.M. Clone roots, I will then proceed with the growing process... veg, bloom, harvest, cure, etc. All the while keeping the S.Mom in a tent under veg conditions. Once I have found an S.M.Clone that fits what I want out of the cutting (has a good odor profile, bag appeal, potency, yield from rosin extractions, and overall grow time are some of the parameters); I then go back to the original S.Mom and make her my official mother of that cultivar. Some people just grow out their seed stock then either clone or attempt to reveg the plant in order to get a mother from it. Everyones procress is different though, this is just what I've found works for me. Ive been in the situation where I grew some amazing plants, and I couldn't get them to clone for the life of me and they absolutely refused to reveg. So it was a one and done which was a total bummer...


Thanks BD! Y’all doing this are passionate dedicated growers and must have some good setups.

So I made an assumption that when I started buying seeds from reputable breeders, the seeds would all yield quality buds, excluding the males. (I’m not being critical, just trying to learn.). Is this a bad assumption? Is pheno hunting more about looking for exceptional?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Thanks BD! Y’all doing this are passionate dedicated growers and must have some good setups.
> 
> So I made an assumption that when I started buying seeds from reputable breeders, the seeds would all yield quality buds, excluding the males. (I’m not being critical, just trying to learn.). Is this a bad assumption? Is pheno hunting more about looking for exceptional?


Depending on the breeder, that's a good assumption to make. Also, something to keep in mind, price does not always dictate quality (@Useful Seeds puts out a damn fine product for ONLY 60$ and you get 10 beans). As for pheno hunting, starting with your first statement, you can actually do it pretty "comfortably" in a 4x4, and I've even seen dudes do it in solo cups in a 2x2, and then expand as your need or wants dictate. And the purpose of pheno hunting varies amongst breeders for me; but in general yes, I am looking for something unique that I like or my clientele would. For example, I've found @Useful Seeds fems to be pretty damn uniform but with slight differences amongst them; and those little differences can really make it shine in my eye. An example would be one of my favorite cuttings that I lost due to the fires was an Appalachian x Bag of Oranges which had this super musky odor on the front, but when ya smoked it, it tasted like orange creamsicles. Absolutely mouth-watering and just produced some donkey dicks. As soon as these Chocolate Skunks pop, I am gonna do a grow log on em (most likely a separate thread as to not clog up this one, but ill post pics here of em) so you can see what I do to pick "my winner" out of the two. And granted, I should pop the whole pack to see what's really in there, but I feel comfortable enough with just 2 beans I can get a decent look into those genetics due to @Useful Seeds ability/gift to keep uniform plants. I'm hoping I find one that is just straight-up funk (like camping sex after you've been in the woods backpacking for 2 weeks w/o a shower) but tastes like chocolate due to that Chocolate D in the mix!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 14, 2021)

double diesel not to long left to go


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Haog coming along nicely exactly 2x stretch


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 14, 2021)

tricj shot


----------



## talon (Jan 14, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> Haog coming along nicely exactly 2x stretch


Gorgeous


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 15, 2021)

I have decided my next run is going to be all useful! Going with 6 bag of skunks and oranges, 3 chocolate skunk and 3 chocolate and blueberries. All feminized. I grow all organic build my own soil under cxb3590s, in SIPs. Can't wait! I hope I end up needing another carbon filter in flower from too much skunk!!! Soaking in water and peroxide starting tomorrow, and prepped and made sure my space can be up to temp and humidity in my cold basement today! This will be my first useful grow and I am EXCITED!!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 15, 2021)

talon said:


> Gorgeous


I have a haog cross.. what does it stand for?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 15, 2021)

Just a heads up on those Choc. Skunk #2 beans everyone... I recommend scoring them before ya dunk em or put em in a towel, those shells are tough. I checked my two yesterday as well as today; yesterday neither had popped and today only one barely popped (which is unusual for useful's stuff but common for tough shells in my observations). So the one that hadn't popped I used the "sharpie method" and I won't lie, I squeezed that sumbitch with all my might before I had to use a bit of mechanical advantage to get it to gently open up. Hopefully, by tomorrow evening both of em will have a meristem showing and ill take some pics of the planting. 

- BD


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I have decided my next run is going to be all useful! Going with 6 bag of skunks and oranges, 3 chocolate skunk and 3 chocolate and blueberries. All feminized. I grow all organic build my own soil under cxb3590s, in SIPs. Can't wait! I hope I end up needing another carbon filter in flower from too much skunk!!! Soaking in water and peroxide starting tomorrow, and prepped and made sure my space can be up to temp and humidity in my cold basement today! This will be my first useful grow and I am EXCITED!!!


My first Useful grow was orange cookie x chocolate diesel. Every plant was vigorous and brought great smell taste and looks. He seems to fly below the radar but I think he likes it. Katsu said he’s putting out the heat and I agree


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 15, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I have a haog cross.. what does it stand for?


Hello angels cut of og


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> My first Useful grow was orange cookie x chocolate diesel. Every plant was vigorous and brought great smell taste and looks. He seems to fly below the radar but I think he likes it. Katsu said he’s putting out the heat and I agree


Straight been running his stuff for 2 years now and everyone loves it


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> Straight been running his stuff for 2 years now and everyone loves it


Straight fire. I had an emoji but it didn't transfer lol


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> My first Useful grow was orange cookie x chocolate diesel. Every plant was vigorous and brought great smell taste and looks. He seems to fly below the radar but I think he likes it. Katsu said he’s putting out the heat and I agree


I have some OCxCD coming down soon and I agree, it's uniformly a fire strain. An unusually high keeper pheno ratio.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 15, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> Straight been running his stuff for 2 years now and everyone loves it


I can't wait!!! Everything I have seen says its fire and extremely stable genetics!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 15, 2021)

this is a useful orange cookies x cd in veg its currently 13 inches tall and 20 inches across no topping or lst of any type I have only had useful strains grow consistently into bushes like this I've got about 5 other of his strains going and most of them are like this


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 15, 2021)

blueberry and oranges 11 inches tall 16 inches across


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 15, 2021)

chem d x boo is a little more reasonable lol 14 x 14


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4797783this is a useful orange cookies x cd in veg its currently 13 inches tall and 20 inches across no topping or lst of any type I have only had useful strains grow consistently into bushes like this I've got about 5 other of his strains going and most of them are like this


I had a pheno in oc x cd that had a different flower structure than the rest. It looked like cookies crosses but larger flowers. Each plant was unique


----------



## Boosky (Jan 15, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Just a heads up on those Choc. Skunk #2 beans everyone... I recommend scoring them before ya dunk em or put em in a towel, those shells are tough. I checked my two yesterday as well as today; yesterday neither had popped and today only one barely popped (which is unusual for useful's stuff but common for tough shells in my observations). So the one that hadn't popped I used the "sharpie method" and I won't lie, I squeezed that sumbitch with all my might before I had to use a bit of mechanical advantage to get it to gently open up. Hopefully, by tomorrow evening both of em will have a meristem showing and ill take some pics of the planting.
> 
> - BD


I'm going to try the sharpie method on a couple I've had a hard time with. What's the difference, not crack and die or smash it? I'm going to practice on some of my personally shucked beans until I find the right pressure. That way I'm not out any money.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 15, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'm going to try the sharpie method on a couple I've had a hard time with. What's the difference, not crack and die or smash it? I'm going to practice on some of my personally shucked beans until I find the right pressure. That way I'm not out any money.


Can someone inform me on this sharpie method?


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 15, 2021)

Chem D x Boo @ 6 weeks flowering. Rock hard balls of tricomes basically. They are so iced out its actually hard to photograph. I'm impressed @Useful Seeds. I've got density top to bottom as shown in the popcorn bud pics. (Last pic)


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 16, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'm going to try the sharpie method on a couple I've had a hard time with. What's the difference,* not crack and die or smash it*? I'm going to practice on some of my personally shucked beans until I find the right pressure. That way I'm not out any money.


Yeah basically. I like it cause I feel I have more control and can gently apply pressure to one side so when the bean snaps open I immediately stop applying pressure so I don't crush it.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 16, 2021)

I am. Inquiring if usefull will be releasing any female seeds before March. Almost all the banks are out. I guess demand is high.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 16, 2021)

How is the stretch on the BOO-BOG?


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

Chem D x Chocolate D left Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate D Right


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

Super stretcher Chem D x Chocolate D in the back


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

Gelato x Chocolate D


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

Blueberry Hashplant right Double Dipped Strawberries left


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

I also have a Chem Cookie Trip but would need to dig around to get a pic of it. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 16, 2021)

Ordered my Useful Beans. They received payment last Saturday and shipped on Wednesday and will be here today. Slicker than snot on glass! One week from payment received to product received.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 16, 2021)

Double Dipped has landed, my first fem pack since 2018. Fast turnaround time from dcse  I like the sticker too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

If you had to guess, what would you think would be the outcome, as far as weight for this GG4xCD???


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you had to guess, what would you think would be the outcome, as far as weight for this GG4xCD???View attachment 4798319


Container size?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

Moving right along!!! Effortless...Feed and trim,and watch them KEEP STRETCHING!!! The topped plants are right there with the other that wasn't!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Container size?


2 and 3 gallon pots


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you had to guess, what would you think would be the outcome, as far as weight for this GG4xCD???View attachment 4798319


4-5 oz +


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> 4-5 oz +


I'll take that!!! If I could get that or close to it from 3 of the four plants, cause I don't think that the G45xCD is going to put out that much,it might break down it's so fragile!!!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 16, 2021)

Maybe it was just good photography. If only the camera were really adding ten lbs!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> 2 and 3 gallon pots


I usually figure around 1oz per gallon of soil, give or take


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I usually figure around 1oz per gallon of soil, give or take


Whatever I get, I'm happy with considering how fast I threw all this together, and switching to a bigger tent... And dealing with my other girls...


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2021)

Next run soaking! All useful feminized!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you had to guess, what would you think would be the outcome, as far as weight for this GG4xCD???View attachment 4798319


I don't know the weight but it's beautiful!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> My first Useful grow was orange cookie x chocolate diesel. Every plant was vigorous and brought great smell taste and looks. He seems to fly below the radar but I think he likes it. Katsu said he’s putting out the heat and I agree


Katsu mentioned me ??? Interesting


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> I am. Inquiring if usefull will be releasing any female seeds before March. Almost all the banks are out. I guess demand is high.


JBC Seed is doing a drop tomorrow, DC Seeds Exchange placed an order.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> JBC Seed is doing a drop tomorrow, DC Seeds Exchange placed an order.


Whats gonna be in the drop? Anything new or?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4797783this is a useful orange cookies x cd in veg its currently 13 inches tall and 20 inches across no topping or lst of any type I have only had useful strains grow consistently into bushes like this I've got about 5 other of his strains going and most of them are like this


That old school tape measure is freaking sweet! I remember my grandfather who has passed used to have a bunch like that.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 16, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Whats gonna be in the drop? Anything new or?


Over on the JBC thread he posted:

Chocolate Skunk #2
Kosher Tangie S1
Double Dipped Strawberries
Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
Double D (ECSD x Chocolate Diesel)
Chocolate Diesel S1's


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you had to guess, what would you think would be the outcome, as far as weight for this GG4xCD???View attachment 4798319


About a pound...


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 16, 2021)

mindriot said:


> Over on the JBC thread he posted:
> 
> Chocolate Skunk #2
> Kosher Tangie S1
> ...


@Useful Seeds, buddy, you gotta stop this shit... I cant keep buying beans... Im gonna have to start offering more tutoring sessions n shit  ...DDS & Double D are on the hit list...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Double Dipped has landed, my first fem pack since 2018. Fast turnaround time from dcse  I like the sticker too


Thank you for the support !!! I had those stickers made through sticker app. The flower on it is Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> @Useful Seeds, buddy, you gotta stop this shit... I cant keep buying beans... Im gonna have to start offering more tutoring sessions n shit  ...DDS & Double D are on the hit list...


Well, at least they are affordable.......lol.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Katsu mentioned me ??? Interesting


Yes he did. I asked if the chocolate diesel he was using in a cross was the same one Useful uses. He told me the two guys who created chocolate diesel using his chocolate trip and Rez’s sour diesel. Said he has/using the same chocolate diesel that Joesy used to create the Glue. He said he knows you’re packing heat but not sure which chocolate diesel you’re using.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for the support !!! I had those stickers made through sticker app. The flower on it is Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel.


I dont think I have a single useful sticker sadly. I order through GLG all the time, guess I'll have to try to request some useful stickers in my next order!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yes he did. I asked if the chocolate diesel he was using in a cross was the same one Useful uses. He told me the two guys who created chocolate diesel using his chocolate trip and Rez’s sour diesel. Said he has/using the same chocolate diesel that Joesy used to create the Glue. He said he knows you’re packing heat but not sure which chocolate diesel you’re using.


Then it is the same cut. I have a friend that knew both cats. It is a KILLER cut for sure. I also have the Chem Sis, gonna hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed. Might as well hit my favorite Chem as well, Chem 4. Stay tuned. While i'm here, I am going to do a BOO GOO fem, Jah Goo x Bag of Oranges, and Orange Now n Later. Now n Later x Bag of Oranges. Also, someone requested Chocolate Covered Banana's, Banana OG x Chocolate Diesel, that is happening !! Banana OG was put into flower for that very purpose.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well, at least they are affordable.......lol.


Much appreciation for that sir!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> About a pound...


I just did that because its funny to cee people ask this question about plants that you have no idea what the outcome might be... Its all over Facebook weed threads... Annoying as fuck!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Then it is the same cut. I have a friend that knew both cats. It is a KILLER cut for sure. I also have the Chem Sis, gonna hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed. Might as well hit my favorite Chem as well, Chem 4. Stay tuned. While i'm here, I am going to do a BOO GOO fem, Jah Goo x Bag of Oranges, and Orange Now n Later. Now n Later x Bag of Oranges. Also, someone requested Chocolate Covered Banana's, Banana OG x Chocolate Diesel, that is happening !! Banana OG was put into flower for that very purpose.


 Fire Cookie something as well!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> About a pound...


 I wish... I really don't care about how much I get,I just want to get to the finish line with some good bud...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2021)

I reckon I need to go to the grocery store and get a rack of baby back ribs !!!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I reckon I need to go to the grocery store and get a rack of baby back ribs !!!!
> View attachment 4798613


Well fuck... if I ever show this to my dad I might have to buy your seed exclusively


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 16, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Well fuck... if I ever show this to my dad I might have to buy your seed exclusively


That bbq sauce was a gift from someone that has supported me and my brand. I can't in good conscience drop the name. BUT......his products are top notch !!! He may see this and release some info.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

mindriot said:


> Over on the JBC thread he posted:
> 
> Chocolate Skunk #2
> Kosher Tangie S1
> ...


Kosher Tangie is calling my name, might as well throw in Chem 4 x Boo, ya know, to save on shipping. Lol. I have never had a cross with Chem 4 in it that didn't impress me. I will grow anything with Chem 4 in it so @Useful keep those coming. My daughter just got a killer job so I will have a little more cash than originally anticipated. Skunk Va and Chem 3 are the next two favorites, then Chem D. Let's be honest though, they all rock!


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Then it is the same cut. I have a friend that knew both cats. It is a KILLER cut for sure. I also have the Chem Sis, gonna hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed. Might as well hit my favorite Chem as well, Chem 4. Stay tuned. While i'm here, I am going to do a BOO GOO fem, Jah Goo x Bag of Oranges, and Orange Now n Later. Now n Later x Bag of Oranges. Also, someone requested Chocolate Covered Banana's, Banana OG x Chocolate Diesel, that is happening !! Banana OG was put into flower for that very purpose.


Since your taking requests how about more fire cookies crosses, Please


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Alrighty, so this is how I do it. So first and foremost, you have to be INCREDIBLY gentle. This is more of a feel/finesse type of technique. Frist, grab yourself a sharpie...
> 
> View attachment 4631045
> See that little divot on the back? That's going to be your "seed holder". Next, you want to place your seed with the ridge of the seed **UP**.
> ...


Sharpie technique


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Then it is the same cut. I have a friend that knew both cats. It is a KILLER cut for sure. I also have the Chem Sis, gonna hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed. Might as well hit my favorite Chem as well, Chem 4. Stay tuned. While i'm here, I am going to do a BOO GOO fem, Jah Goo x Bag of Oranges, and Orange Now n Later. Now n Later x Bag of Oranges. Also, someone requested Chocolate Covered Banana's, Banana OG x Chocolate Diesel, that is happening !! Banana OG was put into flower for that very purpose.


Chem 4 and Banana Og, I'm in! Never got the privilege of Chem Sis so that will be cool as well.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 16, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Chem 4 and Banana Og, I'm in!


I'm down for that Boo Goo for sure!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Can someone inform me on this sharpie method?


Sharpie method in above post


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 16, 2021)

Sad news for me, GG #4 x Chocolate Diesel unfortunately hermied, pics are from today day 19 of flower. balls all up and down the plant with some that opened up already with a lot of pollen, sucks cause it's super frosty but i'll drop more of these in the future



On another note, a Tranquil Chocolate will be hitting a paper towel soon


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 16, 2021)

I personally would love to see cd x boo


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 16, 2021)

The sharpie method pulls through again! 
The bigger bean on the right is the one that cracked on her own, the smaller one on the left needed a bit of... persuading  ...
Both of em went into solo cups tonight and when they decide to peek above the coco, ill update y'all with some more pics! 
Stay frosty everyone!

- BD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you had to guess, what would you think would be the outcome, as far as weight for this GG4xCD???View attachment 4798319


The bud sites are so close together it looks like its going to be one long bud on each branch!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 16, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> The sharpie method pulls through again! View attachment 4798755
> The bigger bean on the right is the one that cracked on her own, the smaller one on the left needed a bit of... persuading  ...
> Both of em went into solo cups tonight and when they decide to peek above the coco, ill update y'all with some more pics!
> Stay frosty everyone!
> ...


 #experience


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> The bud sites are so close together it looks like its going to be one long bud on each branch!!!


Dang right if they swell up right that's probably at least an ounce percent Branch


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> Dang right if they swell up right that's probably at least an ounce percent Branch


That's what I'm thinking... I'm excited to cee how it comes out!!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sharpie technique


Thanks! I had not heard of this tech before!


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Thank you for the support !!! I had those stickers made through sticker app. The flower on it is Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel.


Thanks for elaborating, can't wait to grow them out.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Thanks! I had not heard of this tech before!


You're welcome for the repost but @BDGrows is the one to thank for the technique. Thank you @BDGrows ! I tried a couple last night, super cool.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> You're welcome for the repost but @BDGrows is the one to thank for the technique. Thank you @BDGrows ! I tried a couple last night, super cool.


I'm looking forward to trying this on the next stuborn bean I encounter.
Thanks @BDGrows !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Whatever I get, I'm happy with considering how fast I threw all this together, and switching to a bigger tent... And dealing with my other girls...View attachment 4798478


The dreaded auto closet...


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

I trust you guy and gals so, what led would you buy for 1000 watt HPS replacement?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I trust you guy and gals so, what led would you buy for 1000 watt HPS replacement?


Id recommend a DIY, but what is your budget?


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Id recommend a DIY, but what is your budget?


I'd like to stay around $700. HLG has a 1000 watt replacement for $699 but I know nothing about LED. Didn't know if this was a good company or price.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'd like to stay around $700. HLG has a 1000 watt replacement for $699 but I know nothing about LED. Didn't know if this was a good company or price.


It’s good, go wth r spec for flower


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s good, go wth r spec for flower


Thanks bro. It's on its way. Gonna be hard saying goodbye to the HPS but its about time my old ass got with the times. Lol


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Thanks bro. It's on its way. Gonna be hard saying goodbye to the HPS but its about time my old ass got with the times. Lol


Your pocket book will thank ya with how much you save running LEDs


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how close this is to being done please???


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can anyone tell me how close this is to being done please???View attachment 4799515View attachment 4799516View attachment 4799517


Its difficult to tell cause of the resolution of the pics if I am bein honest with ya... But it looks like you have a decent amount of cloudy with some clear and almost no amber. If it were me, I like to pull at an [80 - 70]: [20-30] of Cloudy: Amber trics. Id say you have another week or so from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Your pocket book will thank ya with how much you save running LEDs


Had to do the math and show the wife, she said do it. Want two but she said try one and if you still produce the same product we will buy another one. She holds me to very high standards, little does she know that genetics is my secret. Thanks, @Useful Seeds You make me look good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Its difficult to tell cause of the resolution of the pics if I am bein honest with ya... But it looks like you have a decent amount of cloudy with some clear and almost no amber. If it were me, I like to pull at an [80 - 70]: [20-30] of Cloudy: Amber trics. Id say you have another week or so from what I'm seeing.


I'm at 65 days from seed today...


----------



## SteakBags (Jan 17, 2021)

My two bbhp x cd ..one of them is showing some form of deficiency on some leaves which are included in the pics, anyone have any suggestions? Around day 30 of flower


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 17, 2021)

@Useful Seeds
Do you have any plans to send out more Chem D x Chocolate D (Fem), as well as any upcoming Chem D lines?
They are almost gone at JBC. Can't afford them atm but really interested in these!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can anyone tell me how close this is to being done please???View attachment 4799515View attachment 4799516View attachment 4799517


Too early for my liking, I like about 20% amber. But rarely make it that far. Lol My wife is the one that likes the more sedated and is constantly telling me to let it go another week.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm trying to find the grow cycle on mephisto but its shut down... I'm at 75 days from seed today and I know it should be done soon, just not sure when


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Id recommend a DIY, but what is your budget?


I will look into the DIY for the next one for sure, I love building things. Thanks for the reply, Boo.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Had to do the math and show the wife, she said do it. Want two but she said try one and if you still produce the same product we will buy another one. She holds me to very high standards, little does she know that genetics is my secret. Thanks, @Useful Seeds You make me look good.


Or maybe she does know my secret and that's why she keeps letting me buy them. Sorry just high and mind wondering. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

If the Blackened Oranges are anything like the Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel i can't wait. After months of cure the Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel is smooth and potent. So smooth i took three bong rips right in a row, no cough.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 17, 2021)

I just wanted to say that I had a problem with a few seeds popping. And it may have been on my end I'm not sure. But @Useful Seeds took care of me better than I could have ever asked him to. I greatly appreciate the amazing generosity. I will be a useful customer for life no question


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'd like to stay around $700. HLG has a 1000 watt replacement for $699 but I know nothing about LED. Didn't know if this was a good company or price.


I just switched this year to all hlg r specs there's definitely a learning curve but the leds make a better finished product imho


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> I just switched this year to all hlg r specs there's definitely a learning curve but the leds make a better finished product imho


I assume the learning curve is, height from plant canopy and using the dimming capabilities properly? Which you have figured out?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I assume the learning curve is, height from plant canopy and using the dimming capabilities properly? Which you have figured out?


TBH it’s dealing with metabolic problems caused by incorrect leaf temperature and vpd deficits. Get a BIG bag of Epsom salt to help jack open the stomata. @Boosky my brother, do yourself a favor and think of splitting the spectrum and wattage demand by mixing hid and leds. You can get better heat control, higher ppfd, and the BEST product that still has that girth and density. Then, yes, you will be literally dialing in with the dimmer.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> TBH it’s dealing with metabolic problems caused by incorrect leaf temperature and vpd deficits. Get a BIG bag of Epsom salt to help jack open the stomata. @Boosky my brother, do yourself a favor and think of splitting the spectrum and wattage demand by mixing hid and leds. You can get better heat control, higher ppfd, and the BEST product that still has that girth and density. Then, yes, you will be literally dialing in with the dimmer.


I find that building a very robust organic soil and having your temp and humidity very dialed in has worked wonders for me. I struggled with cal/mag issues at first though also for sure when switching to COBs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> TBH it’s dealing with metabolic problems caused by incorrect leaf temperature and vpd deficits. Get a BIG bag of Epsom salt to help jack open the stomata. @Boosky my brother, do yourself a favor and think of splitting the spectrum and wattage demand by mixing hid and leds. You can get better heat control, higher ppfd, and the BEST product that still has that girth and density. Then, yes, you will be literally dialing in with the dimmer.


Listen to the Professor now!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I assume the learning curve is, height from plant canopy and using the dimming capabilities properly? Which you have figured out?


Also my plants like to run a few degrees warmer with the leds to get the same bud growth and the humidity definitely seems to run higher


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 17, 2021)

I pulled the trigger on the kosher tangie but the alternative payment method is down at jbc I hope he gets it fixed I really want to run those


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the kosher tangie but the alternative payment method is down at jbc I hope he gets it fixed I really want to run those


Sending good vibes at ya man! He will honor it, I’m certain.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Going to the Post Office today to send order to JBC. I opted for Blueberry and orange. I grabbed a pack of the banana and oranges for backup. I was considering going for the chem 4 and oranges. I think that would be too late finish outside for me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> TBH it’s dealing with metabolic problems caused by incorrect leaf temperature and vpd deficits. Get a BIG bag of Epsom salt to help jack open the stomata. @Boosky my brother, do yourself a favor and think of splitting the spectrum and wattage demand by mixing hid and leds. You can get better heat control, higher ppfd, and the BEST product that still has that girth and density. Then, yes, you will be literally dialing in with the dimmer.


Check out the big brain on Brad!!! You a smart muthafucka,you know that???


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> If the Blackened Oranges are anything like the Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel i can't wait. After months of cure the Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel is smooth and potent. So smooth i took three bong rips right in a row, no cough.


Blackened oranges is fire


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sharpie technique


Wow I wish I seen this before I threw out one of my kosher tangie


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Thanks bro. It's on its way. Gonna be hard saying goodbye to the HPS but its about time my old ass got with the times. Lol


You’ll be happy with that light. Keep in mind that you’ll see mg deficiency running led’s so you might need to alter your feed a a little.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Check out the big brain on Brad!!! You a smart muthafucka,you know that???


A little Pulp Fiction reference for you


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Had to do the math and show the wife, she said do it. Want two but she said try one and if you still produce the same product we will buy another one. She holds me to very high standards, little does she know that genetics is my secret. Thanks, @Useful Seeds You make me look good.


HLG will bring on the frost, you watch


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> TBH it’s dealing with metabolic problems caused by incorrect leaf temperature and vpd deficits. Get a BIG bag of Epsom salt to help jack open the stomata. @Boosky my brother, do yourself a favor and think of splitting the spectrum and wattage demand by mixing hid and leds. You can get better heat control, higher ppfd, and the BEST product that still has that girth and density. Then, yes, you will be literally dialing in with the dimmer.


So maybe couple these and three 400 watt HPS? Like 400-LED-400-LED-400? Since I only will have one to start with should I go 400-LED-400?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I assume the learning curve is, height from plant canopy and using the dimming capabilities properly? Which you have figured out?


run your rooms 5 degrees hotter than you would with hid and never run 24/0 in veg, gotta do 18/6. thats the learning curve. save on AC big time in the summer because a) you're running 5 degrees hotter, and b) LED puts off way less heat than hid


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> run your rooms 5 degrees hotter than you would with hid and never run 24/0 in veg, gotta do 18/6. thats the learning curve. save on AC big time in the summer because a) you're running 5 degrees hotter, and b) LED puts off way less heat than hid


Can you run gas lantern technique in veg with LED? Or is 18/6 best? Don't have the one for veg yet but will be next.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> run your rooms 5 degrees hotter than you would with hid and never run 24/0 in veg, gotta do 18/6. thats the learning curve. save on AC big time in the summer because a) you're running 5 degrees hotter, and b) LED puts off way less heat than hid


I run mine 24 on veg all the time... just so then I dont have to light proof my veg area lol also love the profile name and pic man! RTJ for life!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> You’ll be happy with that light. Keep in mind that you’ll see mg deficiency running led’s so you might need to alter your feed a a little.


I honestly didn't know that... I'm still such a noob..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I run mine 24 on veg all the time... just so then I dont have to light proof my veg area lol also love the profile name and pic man! RTJ for life!!!


Run The Jewels!!! Def Jux, Company Flow- El-P is in a class of his own!!!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> You’ll be happy with that light. Keep in mind that you’ll see mg deficiency running led’s so you might need to alter your feed a a little.


Sooo, LED plus coco = super mg deficiencies. Reason I ask is I'm about to do some coco/perlite hempy buckets. Not like I'm going to tear down my HPS right away, so they will be there if need be. Honestly I can't wait to see them under a different spectrum, what they really look like,, not yellow. Going to be an adventurous start to the new year! Thank you so much for all your guys and gals help, Boo.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sooo, LED plus coco = super mg deficiencies. Reason I ask is I'm about to do some coco/perlite hempy buckets. Not like I'm going to tear down my HPS right away, so they will be there if need be. Honestly I can't wait to see them under a different spectrum, what they really look like,, not yellow. Going to be an adventurous start to the new year! Thank you so much for all your guys and gals help, Boo.


Epsom salt will be your friend.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sooo, LED plus coco = super mg deficiencies. Reason I ask is I'm about to do some coco/perlite hempy buckets. Not like I'm going to tear down my HPS right away, so they will be there if need be. Honestly I can't wait to see them under a different spectrum, what they really look like,, not yellow. Going to be an adventurous start to the new year! Thank you so much for all your guys and gals help, Boo.


So I've actually only had MG deficiencies under my LEDs when the canopy temps get too low. Apparently without the red spectrum of HID the plant doesn't respirate properly and doesn't take up enough MG without supplementation. I use Veg+Bloom or super soil though which both have a good bit of MG in it so I can't speak for other nutrient lines


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So I've actually only had MG deficiencies under my LEDs when the canopy temps get too low. Apparently without the red spectrum of HID the plant doesn't respirate properly and doesn't take up enough MG without supplementation. I use Veg+Bloom or super soil though which both have a good bit of MG in it so I can't speak for other nutrient lines


It's about temp and humidity to get your vpd


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sooo, LED plus coco = super mg deficiencies. Reason I ask is I'm about to do some coco/perlite hempy buckets. Not like I'm going to tear down my HPS right away, so they will be there if need be. Honestly I can't wait to see them under a different spectrum, what they really look like,, not yellow. Going to be an adventurous start to the new year! Thank you so much for all your guys and gals help, Boo.


If you blend spectrum it’s a mute point and life goes on unaffected.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> If you blend spectrum it’s a mute point and life goes on unaffected.


Also/or get your vpd vs humidity ratios correct and your soil ca/mg ratios correct and the soil will do its work.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Epsom salt will be your friend.


Got a bag waiting, as long as my daughter didn't take it for her baths. Lol She does sports and gets quite sore, pushes herself too hard if you ask me.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2021)

My son ran cross country in high school so I had stock for a while. He’s 24 and been gone for a long time and I’m still using leftovers!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> If you blend spectrum it’s a mute point and life goes on unaffected.


My plan is to tear down one hps and replace with led then when I have enough money replace the othe hps with led. I thought you were telling me to keep my hps as well maybe just go down in wattage. If I'm reading this right your telling me to throw the hps in the recycle which is what I was planning and what my wife is expecting.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Got a bag waiting, as long as my daughter didn't take it for her baths. Lol She does sports and gets quite sore, pushes herself too hard if you ask me.


I recently made the switch from bottles to dry nutes and I'm loving the price difference. Granted... my lazy ass hates massing out and string until everything is dissolved, but so far I've only spent like 15 cents on nutes and I've had some BOG sour grapes in veg for like a month or more?


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I recently made the switch from bottles to dry nutes and I'm loving the price difference. Granted... my lazy ass hates massing out and string until everything is dissolved, but so far I've only spent like 15 cents on nutes and I've had some BOG sour grapes in veg for like a month or more?


I'm like you, "how much did it cost me to grow that?" Lol.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> My son ran cross country in high school so I had stock for a while. He’s 24 and been gone for a long time and I’m still using leftovers!


Cross country, now that takes guts. Always thought they had determination beyond what the "popular " sports had. You can't be lazy and do that one, baseball....eh. lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> My plan is to tear down one hps and replace with led then when I have enough money replace the othe hps with led. I thought you were telling me to keep my hps as well maybe just go down in wattage. If I'm reading this right your telling me to throw the hps in the recycle which is what I was planning and what my wife is expecting.


Personally I switched to led but found that the sweet spot is alternating light source, not ditch the hps. Although I like cmh with hortilux for uv boost. That with led panels is beasto and the life of these bulbs is like 3 years, compensate with the leds and I get best of both worlds! No metabolic issues with it either.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Not switching them out, but there’s 400 watts of strips and 630 watts of cmh.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Personally I switched to led but found that the sweet spot is alternating light source, not ditch the hps. Although I like cmh with hortilux for uv boost. That with led panels is beasto and the life of these bulbs is like 3 years, compensate with the leds and I get best of both worlds! No metabolic issues with it either.




Cheers to the CMH and LED combo... 715w in my 4x4


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> If you blend spectrum it’s a mute point and life goes on unaffected.


Maaaaaannnnn


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2021)

I run 80 CRI 3k & 3.5k COBs and I dont really run into too many issues; not sure if it has to do with them being COBS or not. Considering adding like 3 100W HPS verticals this time but that's like an extra 160$ that can be used to buy seeds, haha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Maaaaaannnnn


MAN!!! If I knew it like he knows it,I'd be a MONSTER IN THE GROW WORLD!!! This isn't my usual high talk,but this cat is like a real Jack of All Trades, but he's got the shit MASTERED!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 4800688
> 
> Cheers to the CMH and LED combo... 715w in my 4x4


.........


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm just glad to be here soaking all of this up!!! This is something that I put together last year and never got to use... Mysteriously those are the drivers that I can't find and no one seems to know where they are... Anyway, just looking at the lights you guys have are going to make me get off my ass and put my shit together!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2021)

Looking at that makes me want to get another rspec board and build 2 sets of lights out of the 4 lights... But then I would have to use 2 different drivers right??? I'm getting ahead of myself listening and looking at all of these lights when mars hydro is sending me stuff that will be here Friday, but I still have a 4x4 and lights...


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 19, 2021)

Look who decided to show up!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Look who decided to show up!
> View attachment 4800820


Welcome to the world!!! May you be fruitful and multiply!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> View attachment 4800978


AND YOU'VE GOT AN UNDERGROUND FACILITY!!! YOU'RE THE CREATOR OF G13,ARENT YOU??? COME CLEAN, DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Maaaaaannnnn


Then he turns into Confucius on us!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Then he turns into Confucius on us!!!


Buddhist lol


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 19, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So I've actually only had MG deficiencies under my LEDs when the canopy temps get too low. Apparently without the red spectrum of HID the plant doesn't respirate properly and doesn't take up enough MG without supplementation. I use Veg+Bloom or super soil though which both have a good bit of MG in it so I can't speak for other nutrient lines


Same


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Look for the record I am not attacking LED, Plants grow underneath it just fine but they are under a metabolic shift just like as if they are under HPS both have caveats. I’m looking for a high cri, that’s all. Best meds, highest terps, lowest bar for growth. I only use passive cooling so that’s on me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Look for the record I am not attacking LED, Plants grow underneath it just fine but they are under a metabolic shift just like as if they are under HPS both have caveats. I’m looking for a high cri, that’s all. Best meds, highest terps, lowest bar for growth. I only use passive cooling so that’s on me.


Do you...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2021)

Girls are STILL STRETCHING


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> View attachment 4800978


Say friend, what does home depot call this wall material you have? I know there is panda film and this stuff. Does it help insulate a bit? Trying to escape the tents finally.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Do you...


As in ,do your own thing...


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Look for the record I am not attacking LED, Plants grow underneath it just fine but they are under a metabolic shift just like as if they are under HPS both have caveats. I’m looking for a high cri, that’s all. Best meds, highest terps, lowest bar for growth. I only use passive cooling so that’s on me.


I have never grown better then using my cxb3590s but there are many ways to grow great cannibas. I would love to have us all come together and try each others stuff. I am sure we would all be blown away by how great it ALL is!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I have never grown better then using my cxb3590s but there are many ways to grow great cannibas. I would love to have us all come together and try each others stuff. I am sure we would all be blown away by how great it ALL is!


Agreed on the cxb3590.. Denser buds with better terps, I ran 8k watts of HPS for years and moved to LED 2 years ago. LED is just superior, there's really no debate.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 20, 2021)

Second skunk up and running!


Cant wait to see how both of these ladies turn out!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Do you...


So boosky is my friend, every one of you guys loves to show your shit, I give my opinion, with some cheek since I “thought” I was among friends and you led lovers do your favorite thing, take a crap when the caveats of led are pointed out. So ya Frank I’ll do me! So much for the friendly shit eh?!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> So boosky is my friend, every one of you guys loves to show your shit, I give my opinion, with some cheek since I “thought” I was among friends and you led lovers do your favorite thing, take a crap when the caveats of led are pointed out. So ya Frank I’ll do me! So much for the friendly shit eh?!


Welcome to RIU Professor!!! Be careful of knives aimed at back!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Welcome to RIU Professor!!! Be careful of knives aimed at back!!!


I’ve been around a hot minute, good to know who’s got their knives out!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve been around a hot minute, good to know who’s got their knives out!


I know, but this is what this site has come to now... People hating for no real reason... Over the preference of HPS or LEDs !!! Combine them both and get the best of both worlds, stfu, and get back to growing some bomb ass weed!!! Life is too short to be bickering like some chicken heads!!!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 20, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know, but this is what this site has come to now... People hating for no real reason... Over the preference of HPS or LEDs !!! Combine them both and get the best of both worlds, stfu, and get back to growing some bomb ass weed!!! Life is too short to be bickering like some chicken heads!!!


This is why this is the only thread I visit regularly these days. It's the only place on RIU I can find peace. Everyone needs to realize there's far more right ways to grow cannabis than wrong.... everywhere else people just wanna fight with me cause I grow different....that's why I like the Useful fam, usually folks here just wanna share pics of their dank. Unfortunately that will probably change as the thread gets more traffic.... unfortunate side effect of popularity


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> This is why this is the only thread I visit regularly these days. It's the only place on RIU I can find peace. Everyone needs to realize there's far more right ways to grow cannabis than wrong.... everywhere else people just wanna fight with me cause I grow different....that's why I like the Useful fam, usually folks here just wanna share pics of their dank. Unfortunately that will probably change as the thread gets more traffic.... unfortunate side effect of popularity


We're starting to cee pettiness in here between people who have known each other for YEARS!!! It makes no sense!!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 20, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> This is why this is the only thread I visit regularly these days. It's the only place on RIU I can find peace. Everyone needs to realize there's far more right ways to grow cannabis than wrong.... everywhere else people just wanna fight with me cause I grow different....that's why I like the Useful fam, usually folks here just wanna share pics of their dank. Unfortunately that will probably change as the thread gets more traffic.... unfortunate side effect of popularity


Exactly! Like I said above if we all got together and shared our 'wares' these conversations would probably be a lot different!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2021)

I don’t think I was being petty about suggesting that my friend spend half and see what good can come from it first? I was merely suggesting a middle, for reasons that are justified. Whether you were condescending or not, I am liking the “professor” tag! I am not ashamed of myself.
For what it’s worth, I am sincerely sorry if I offended anyone in here.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t think I was being petty about suggesting that my friend spend half and see what good can come from it first? I was merely suggesting a middle, for reasons that are justified. Whether you were condescending or not, I am liking the “professor” tag! I am not ashamed of myself.
> For what it’s worth, I am sincerely sorry if I offended anyone in here.


No brother, it's not condescending... I call you Professor because you are a school teacher, and you teach us a lot of stuff about growing and lights and anything marijuana related... I truly appreciate and respect smart people who aren't trying to be a dick when they are explaining something... Professor is a good nickname for you!!! I give credit where credit is due...


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 20, 2021)

BD x CD looking beautiful. Fastest growing and biggest plant this run so far. Already can tell it’s gonna be a good one 4-5 weeks from planting seed straight in coco. Led quantum boards and jacks 321.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> BD x CD looking beautiful. Fastest growing and biggest plant this run so far. Already can tell it’s gonna be a good one 4-5 weeks from planting seed straight in coco. Led quantum boards and jacks 321. View attachment 4802053View attachment 4802056


That's what I'm saying!!! Let's get back to the plant life,and give respect to the man whose name is at the top of the page!!!


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 20, 2021)

After one day in dirt both my of kosher tangie started like this I never seen 3 “ starter leaves “ you know what talking bout.. lol. They are a couple days apart but looking like she’ll be fine


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 20, 2021)

Tried doing some second clones of the Sour grapes in some pete pucks (failed misserably), and thankfully the first round of clones are starting to shoot some roots! Ill post some pics tonight! 

- BD


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 20, 2021)

Did something get deleted? I didn't see any bickering.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 20, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Did something get deleted? I didn't see any bickering.


I think the above is what counts as bickering in thie thread. Compared to most places on RIU it is extremely tame.... which is probably why your confusion


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 20, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I think the above is what counts as bickering in thie thread. Compared to most places on RIU it is extremely tame.... which is probably why your confusion


Thanks. That makes sense


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 20, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I think the above is what counts as bickering in thie thread. Compared to most places on RIU it is extremely tame.... which is probably why your confusion





TWest65 said:


> Thanks. That makes sense


Yeah, basically just a disagreement if not a simple misunderstanding... I just rarely get to use that meme so when I can; I do!


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 20, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what I'm saying!!! Let's get back to the plant life,and give respect to the man whose name is at the top of the page!!!


Couldn’t agree more. Wish there were more like useful out here. Truly a good dude.


----------



## Cizin (Jan 20, 2021)

Useful Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 60 days in flower 315 cmh coco/peat/other stuff.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 21, 2021)

Cizin said:


> View attachment 4802567
> Useful Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 60 days in flower 315 cmh coco/peat/other stuff.


Holy trichomes Batman! So glad I bought a pack of these!


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 21, 2021)

Took a 2 month break from growing, but back at it again.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 21, 2021)

Ass 1 or 2?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 21, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Ass 1 or 2?


What's the difference?


----------



## Railage (Jan 21, 2021)

Just grabbed 3 packs of the Mint Chocolate Trip from GLG, gonna send the payment off tomorrow, hopefully I can get them in time, I got a 80-100 seed pop coming real soon I’d love to try and get some of that Chocolate.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 21, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Took a 2 month break from growing, but back at it again. View attachment 4803082


Nice variety. Dynasty?


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 21, 2021)

Chem d x boo @ 54 days flowering. Looks like a 60 day strain. Currently 70% cloudy, 25% clear and 5% amber.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jan 22, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Say friend, what does home depot call this wall material you have? I know there is panda film and this stuff. Does it help insulate a bit? Trying to escape the tents finally.


Reflectix. It works great!








Reflectix 48 in. x 25 ft. Double Reflective Insulation Roll BP48025


Reflectix Insulation has over 20 energy-saving applications for around the home. The list of uses includes crawl space, radiant floor, attic and walls. Our product is easy-to-handle and install. Reflectix



www.homedepot.com


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Nice variety. Dynasty?


Yes, 3rd row from the top is all Dynasty. I decided to start growing more plants after I counted my seeds. 156 packs of seeds, and 48 different single seed strains from back when I ordered from Attitude and Choice seedbanks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2021)

Seriously, I'm colorblind... How do these look to ya'll???


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 22, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Seriously, I'm colorblind... How do these look to ya'll??? View attachment 4803704View attachment 4803705View attachment 4803706


Tasty! If you're asking about trich color, I can't tell with the lighting. Looks good though.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 22, 2021)

Both the ladies are doin well, although I noticed one had "burned tips" (which is odd cause they're in inert coco, so maybe its a humidity issue?)

And I got a little lazy with the clones and accidently fed em with 1.0-1.1 EC solution... but they'll recover!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

Frosty but I can't tell trich head color, mostly cloudy maybe?


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

I saw Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel on IG, oh mama! As well as some that no one has and may never have.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> Just grabbed 3 packs of the Mint Chocolate Trip from GLG, gonna send the payment off tomorrow, hopefully I can get them in time, I got a 80-100 seed pop coming real soon I’d love to try and get some of that Chocolate.


Can't wait to see that one! Everytime I look on GLG or JBC that one catches my eye, very tempting.


----------



## 18six50 (Jan 23, 2021)

Got the boo finishing up in a few weeks, quickest finishing plants in the room this time, stocky, fat buds, frosty and smells great. Obviously a mostly indica from the structure and how quickly it's finishing up. They were all similar plants so uniformity was nice, great plants for anyone with limited space, I'll veg a little longer next time, now that I know I don't have to worry about stretch at all. These ones look like they will hit about 4oz dried and trimmed per plant. Which is actually good considering I don't really baby my plants that much anymore and didn't veg them as long as I could have. I'd rate these as among the best seeds I've paid money for, as long as they smoke as good as they look. But from the looks of them so far I certainly have no complains to make at all and trust me, I'd let you all know if I didn't like them. Just the way I am. I've got a ton of seeds to choose from right now and projects that I need to work on, but these I'll start again next round and look for one to keep around and cross with my Posen (outdoor) strain. 

Super happy with these, keep up the great work.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2021)

There's a party in my tent!!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 23, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> There's a party in my tent!!!View attachment 4804690


Time flies. Wasn’t that long ago you were plantless and now look at ya!! Looking good Frank!!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jan 23, 2021)

I hope there is another drop of Bag of Oranges...I'd really like to try it to see how it compares to some Agent Orange I grew awhile back


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Seriously, I'm colorblind... How do these look to ya'll??? View attachment 4803704View attachment 4803705View attachment 4803706


Taking them down on Monday, maybe Sunday...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Time flies. Wasn’t that long ago you were plantless and now look at ya!! Looking good Frank!!


Thank you!!! I'm hoping to not have an empty tent again for a while!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 23, 2021)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> I hope there is another drop of Bag of Oranges...I'd really like to try it to see how it compares to some Agent Orange I grew awhile back


I see I have some catching up to do....AGAIN......haha. But DC Seed Exchange did a fresh drop a couple of hours ago. Bag of Oranges was one of em, plenty of packs. OOPS !!! I just checked and there are only 6 packs left !!!


----------



## 18six50 (Jan 23, 2021)

Yep, six left of the boo at DC seed exchange. I picked up another pack of boo, a chocolate diesel and the chocolate skunk #2 while I was at it. I don't need seeds but that's some killer genetics for a steal and variety is the spice of life.


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 23, 2021)

Welp, @TevinJonson and myself are closing in on our official start of our commercial cultivation operation - plants in the ground in February. Thats’s a large part of being MIA from the forums for the last 6 months. At any rate, I’m sure you already know there’s gonna be a good representation of Useful’s genetics in our garden.

Our commercial operation will be demanding my time, but I still want to be able to grow for my personal stash and because I enjoy learning new techniques, pushing the boundaries of indoor cultivation, and so I can play with new toys .

So, I’ve decided to do a grow unlike any that I’ve done before - and of course, I’ll be using one of Useful’s strains to do it.

*The Strain: *Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
*Media/Container: *Coco Coir/Perlite in a 1-pot Autopot XL (6.6 gallon) container, air-dome, and 11+ gallon reservoir with air stone. *New*
*Grow Area: *4x4 Tent
*Environment: *CO2 Enriched (tank) between 800-1400 (depending on stage of growth), target temp: low 80’s veg, 86-87 F flower.
*The Lights: *New, and a definite upgrade from my last flowering lights, the QB 288’s (which are still fine lights)...



I feel pretty good about that sheer power, outstanding efficiency, and spectrum that goes well into the far red territory. But just to be safe, I thought I’d round out the low end too:


*The Nutes:* After eyeing these and closely following their community on instagram, and seeing the eye-popping results people have been getting, I decided to christen my new lights with a nute line to compliment:


*The Goal: *Lower waste (less water, less nutrients with autopots - not to mention lower humidity), more efficiency (new lights so powerful they elevate temp to target on their own, so no more space heater ruining my efficiency), further increase in potency, trichomes, resin, terpenes, and last: a goal of 1.75 lbs+ from the singular plants grown inside of the 4x4 from now on.


Seed, away! This should be interesting.


----------



## SteakBags (Jan 24, 2021)

What’s been everyone’s flower time on blueberries n chocolate?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 24, 2021)

Started feeding the seedling about two days ago and they seem to be taking to it nicely!


And heres a stem of one of those BOG Sour Grapes... This one is gonna be an absolute unit...


- BD


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 24, 2021)

give


SteakBags said:


> What’s been everyone’s flower time on blueberries n chocolate?


I run LEDs and utilize far red prior to and just after lights off to facilitate the Emerson effect. I’ve read that LEDs in general may potentially decrease time to harvest on their own, and (subjectively) that seems to be the case. It’s been a long while since I grew BBnC, but as I recall, it took right about 8 weeks exactly for me. I just so happened to be window shopping Useful’s gear and discovered pictures from my grow on JBC, lol! To give you an idea, the last 2 pics posted here are my BBnC in later flower. Great strain, and a joy to grow.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 24, 2021)

Gotta love that 100% germ rate! One had a little issue with the seed pod sticking to it but I think she will recover! I can't wait to see and smell these flowers in a few months!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm snatching up some more beans tomorrow. Getting some Blueberries & Oranges, and the orange cookies x choc d...

I am digging the choc skunk...one pheno took root in just 7 days!..

Hoping I score a keeper!


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 24, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I see I have some catching up to do....AGAIN......haha. But DC Seed Exchange did a fresh drop a couple of hours ago. Bag of Oranges was one of em, plenty of packs. OOPS !!! I just checked and there are only 6 packs left !!!


When Great Lakes gets their restock will the xmas bud be a freebie?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey @Useful Seeds, any plans on restocking GLG?


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey @Useful Seeds, are the orange groves still in the works? Enquiring minds want to know! lol


----------



## M.O. (Jan 26, 2021)

I need to pay some respects here with a long overdue post. 

A couple years ago I was lucky enough to find myself the owner of a pack of Useful’s bags of oranges (S1). 

Popped 4 out of the pack. My keeper, while not the looker maybe, not only crushed the yields but smells, tastes and hits so divine....oh and clones so easy. I do let her flower a full 12 weeks from flip so count that how ya like.

about to finish up week 11 in the pics. It’s been cold in there at night. She doesn’t always purp like this.




I only spend money on this hobby but she’s changed my life. Thank you. 

I have flowered out chem 91 x cd and couldn’t handle the lemon terps I got. I’m already too hyped up naturally lol. There is some funky onion and legit cat piss there for sure. 

Blackened OJs has a pheno that came out heavy yield, natural purp colors, and huge lime flavor. Lime almost to the level that BOO is orange. Very nice 50/50 high. I had saved the cut but sadly lost it to some unknown bug unfortunately. Cut my losses and saved my BOO. My best buddy here is pretty broken up let me tell you. It was his jam like whoa baby. 

Anyway much love and respect. May your yields be heavy, stanky and easy to trim!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 26, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> When Great Lakes gets their restock will the xmas bud be a freebie?


I don't know, I haven't heard from the folks that are doin the seed increase for us. But I know they are on it.



BDGrows said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, any plans on restocking GLG?


That is up in the air at the moment.



TWest65 said:


> Hey @Useful Seeds, are the orange groves still in the works? Enquiring minds want to know! lol


Orange Groves WILL happen. 



M.O. said:


> I need to pay some respects here with a long overdue post.
> 
> A couple years ago I was lucky enough to find myself the owner of a pack of Useful’s bags of oranges (S1).
> 
> ...


That post put a BIG smile on my face for sure !!! Glad you are satisfied with your purchase, and I appreciate the support.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chem d x boo @ 62 days flowering. I haven't seen pea size calyx like this since I ran nl5 over 10 years ago. Don't know if it's genetics or uvb supplementing I've done this run. This plant is coming down Friday. Cheers.


----------



## Qube (Jan 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Chem d x boo @ 62 days flowering. I haven't seen pea size calyx like this since I ran nl5 over 10 years ago. Don't know if it's genetics or uvb supplementing I've done this run. This plant is coming down Friday. Cheers.
> View attachment 4808494


I've got two "D-Bag" going into flower in the next week or two. I hope they come close to looking as good.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Chem d x boo @ 62 days flowering. I haven't seen pea size calyx like this since I ran nl5 over 10 years ago. Don't know if it's genetics or uvb supplementing I've done this run. This plant is coming down Friday. Cheers.
> View attachment 4808494


This was the one I wanted to pick up to run as everything shut down and I couldn’t get it. How’s it smell? Does it have that chem funk?


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> This was the one I wanted to pick up to run as everything shut down and I couldn’t get it. How’s it smell? Does it have that chem funk?


Honestly it's tricomed out to the max but has hardly any smell to it. It had a subtle orange peel smell mid flower but now just smells like good weed. Very subtle smell. I've got other strains in the tent that have way more pungent smells. Here's a cobs copper candy from @Amos Otis that has an awesome blueberry, pine smell.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Honestly it's tricomed out to the max but has hardly any smell to it. It had a subtle orange peel smell mid flower but now just smells like good weed. Very subtle smell. I've got other strains in the tent that have way more pungent smells. Here's a cobs copper candy from @Amos Otis that has an awesome blueberry, pine smell.
> View attachment 4808502


I usually run a pack at a time to get a good read on the cross. Hopefully something kicks up during the cure.
Nice job in the copper Candy. If the D bag doesn’t pull through on flavour mix it with copper Candy. Lol


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I usually run a pack at a time to get a good read on the cross. Hopefully something kicks up during the cure.
> Nice job in the copper Candy. If the D bag doesn’t pull through on flavour mix it with copper Candy. Lol


Thanks bro. I was thinking the same thing. Flavor and aroma to kick up in cure. No doubt in my mind this shit is going to be potent. Trics everywhere. Density a 10 no lie.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Chem d x boo @ 62 days flowering. I haven't seen pea size calyx like this since I ran nl5 over 10 years ago. Don't know if it's genetics or uvb supplementing I've done this run. This plant is coming down Friday. Cheers.
> View attachment 4808494


Freaking stacks!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## M.O. (Jan 27, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> That post put a BIG smile on my face for sure !!! Glad you are satisfied with your purchase, and I appreciate the support.


You deserve some kudos, brother. I’m also trying to spread the love and give back where I can. 

Funny though. I almost randomly chose your packs because they seemed so straight forward. That led me here to the forums and I find all these amazing folks sharing info. Had I known I’d have started here anyway. 

Only sorry I didn’t pop in sooner. 

Your reminder to say it now, well you’re right. Say it to myself daily now.

Keep kickin ass y’all


----------



## kenny09 (Jan 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


I'm sittin here sayin I still wish I could get some of those christmas tree seeds lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2021)

kenny09 said:


> I'm sittin here sayin I still wish I could get some of those christmas tree seeds lol


No doubt


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 28, 2021)

A little but of updates on those Choc. Skunks...

Both are plugging along nicely! Being fed at an EC of 0.8 2x a day (about to bump it up to 3) and all of the Sour Grape clones are ready to be put in 1 gal pots and allowed to grow out before eventually being put in their respectable 5 gals!

Heres a pic of the roots in the solo cups from the SG's...


- BD


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 28, 2021)

These ladies are going strong! Looking forward to skunk, fruit and chocolate!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jan 28, 2021)

Around week 8 on the Christmas trees. 1 is about done. The others need more time.


----------



## kenny09 (Jan 28, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Around week 8 on the Christmas trees. 1 is about done. The others need more time. View attachment 4810008View attachment 4810009


I need some of these


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 28, 2021)

First professional breeding attempt hopefully all goes well with killer results. Almost has to with @Useful Seeds genetics involved. 
Can't really disclose strains yet but should be killer.


----------



## OVH (Jan 28, 2021)

Absolutely Gorgeous Choc. Diesel x Gelato 45
week 11 , feel like I should of took a clone..


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 29, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Honestly it's tricomed out to the max but has hardly any smell to it. It had a subtle orange peel smell mid flower but now just smells like good weed. Very subtle smell. I've got other strains in the tent that have way more pungent smells. Here's a cobs copper candy from @Amos Otis that has an awesome blueberry, pine smell.
> View attachment 4808502


Looks great! I’ve got to get caught up on this thread... been crazy lately. What strain is this?


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 29, 2021)

OVH said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous Choc. Diesel x Gelato 45
> week 11 , feel like I should of took a clone..
> View attachment 4810108View attachment 4810110View attachment 4810124


That is stunning. Beautiful plant


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 29, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel clone getting its groove on, looking like it’s ready for a new home. 



It’s eating 2.0 of Athena Pro in RO water under about 350 ppfd right now and it’s loving life. Trying to keep the lighting a bit lower to slow roll veg for a bit. 

And the official start of my personal grow log of Orange Cookies x CD. A lot of changes since my last full grow I’ve logged here. As tevinjohnson and I are nearing the start of beginning our commercial grow, we’ve switched from soil to coco coir. In this grow, I’ll be testing a nutrient line in RO water, using CO2, growing under new main and supplemental fixtures, using an autopot xl 1 pot system. This girl will have a lot of room to stretch her legs, as this will be the only plant in the 4x4. That said, I’ll be using CO2 starting after transplant from the solo cup through a long enough veg period to turn her into a monster. Day 4 from seed wet:


----------



## DocofRock (Jan 29, 2021)

M.O. said:


> I need to pay some respects here with a long overdue post.
> 
> A couple years ago I was lucky enough to find myself the owner of a pack of Useful’s bags of oranges (S1).
> 
> ...


You made the right choice years ago. Useful’s Blueberries n’ Chocolate was my very first photoperiod grow (only a couple small autos harvested right before I bought BBnC). I found this thread full of great people, watched how Useful treated his customers, and I’ve been here ever since. Not only is he a quality dude, but his genetics are rock solid. 90% of my seed collection is Useful’s stuff. Oh yeah, and who the hell else sells fire ass genetics at $60/10 fem seeds?

It’s going to be a sight to see, looking over the canopy of hundreds of plants... having potentially entire flower rooms with nothing but Useful’s stuff. Everyone always hears about shitty customer service and problems with companies, but not nearly enough energy goes into supporting quality companies run with integrity. That’s why as long as there’s a Useful Seeds, I’ll be a customer.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chem Cookie Trip babies. One of them seems a little advanced for its age.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 29, 2021)

DocofRock said:


> Looks great! I’ve got to get caught up on this thread... been crazy lately. What strain is this?


That is cobs copper candy by Brisco's bargain beans.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 29, 2021)

DocofRock said:


> You made the right choice years ago. Useful’s Blueberries n’ Chocolate was my very first photoperiod grow (only a couple small autos harvested right before I bought BBnC). I found this thread full of great people, watched how Useful treated his customers, and I’ve been here ever since. Not only is he a quality dude, but his genetics are rock solid. 90% of my seed collection is Useful’s stuff. Oh yeah, and who the hell else sells fire ass genetics at $60/10 fem seeds?
> 
> It’s going to be a sight to see, looking over the canopy of hundreds of plants... having potentially entire flower rooms with nothing but Useful’s stuff. Everyone always hears about shitty customer service and problems with companies, but not nearly enough energy goes into supporting quality companies run with integrity. That’s why as long as there’s a Useful Seeds, I’ll be a customer.


Hope you can post some pics! I love seeing the the big grow canopies. Sounds like a dream. 

My BOO is bullet proof. Has been so easy it gave me a false sense of confidence. Check this out. 

BOO went 10 months no issues in a 1 gallon fabric. Then my laziness led to nute lockout. During that recovery I got a bug that took out the blacked oranges mama I had saved. BOO never even got infected! Still don’t quite understand it. There were clones and two mamas. BOO mama was the only bug free plant. 

I maybe didn’t need to treat her because of that but I was sure I just couldn’t see the fuckers. So nute lockout and then Neem oil. Yea. Serious crispy critter. Think that’s all?

She was recovering from that and her root system started to choke her off. Dying from the bottom up. Young shoots were drying up. I had no choice even with all that previous stress but to root pruned her. 

Such a nervous dumb ass I even accidentally grabbed my good sheers as I went to town. Like damn these old sheers still rockin. Oh FUCK! 

She’s actually recovering. This has nothing to do with my skill. I don’t think I could kill this plant if I tried.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 29, 2021)

OVH said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous Choc. Diesel x Gelato 45
> week 11 , feel like I should of took a clone..
> View attachment 4810108View attachment 4810110View attachment 4810124


Absolutely beautiful! I have one going now. I wonder how many phenos there are...


----------



## OVH (Jan 29, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I have one going now. I wonder how many phenos there are...


Right... I only popped 1 seed


----------



## Boosky (Jan 29, 2021)

OVH said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous Choc. Diesel x Gelato 45
> week 11 , feel like I should of took a clone..
> View attachment 4810108View attachment 4810110View attachment 4810124


Got one at 5 weeks, I hope mine turns out half as good as yours looks. Mine already is showing some colors, haven't checked room temp in awhile. Could be that or nitrogen deficiencies but the rest of the garden looks fine, she could be a hungry one. We will see... Yours looks great!

Edit: Just went downstairs and its temps.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel S1, early week 7.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 30, 2021)

The Chocolate skunks are coming along nicely! Both already have their first full 3 set's after only a week and a half (~11 days). Im gonna hold off on updating them until they're big enough to transplant and clone. Then ill post the transplant and clone photos! 

- BD


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 30, 2021)

Sorry I've been MIA for a few months. Just moved to a legal state. Ill be popping beans again soon. I lost my DDS cut in the move. We had a funeral for her but ill find her again


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 31, 2021)

I was thinking about sitting out on the deck and smoking a bowl or two this morning... Guess not!

The snow is overhanging the roof by 2 ft.
This is 90 miles WNW of Chicago, and they were supposed to get more snow than us.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I’ve only been in that neck of the woods once before when my son graduated A school. Beautiful!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 31, 2021)

Started, Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1, Double D, Chocolate Diesel S1, HAOG X Chocolate Diesel, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, Raspberries n Chocolate, Chocolate Skunk #2, Double Dipped Strawberries, Blackened Oranges and Mint Chocolate Diesel. Wish me luck, although the I've had excellent germ rates with @Useful Seeds a little luck never hurts.


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 31, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Started, Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1, Double D, Chocolate Diesel S1, HAOG X Chocolate Diesel, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, Raspberries n Chocolate, Chocolate Skunk #2, Double Dipped Strawberries, Blackened Oranges and Mint Chocolate Diesel. Wish me luck, although the I've had excellent germ rates with @Useful Seeds a little luck never hurts.


Are the Chocolate covered strawberries testers or something ? Haven’t ever seen those. I ran double dipped strawberries last run and needless to say I’m running this run and any run in the near future lol.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 31, 2021)

Exotic genetics


----------



## Boosky (Jan 31, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Are the Chocolate covered strawberries testers or something ?  Haven’t ever seen those. I ran double dipped strawberries last run and needless to say I’m running this run and any run in the near future lol.


They are S1's that @Useful Seeds made. Small batch, thats all I can say, unless he says otherwise.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 31, 2021)

Also got a great deal on LED T5 bulbs instant fit, no modifications needed to ballasts. Eight bulb setup and it is bright! We'll see if I need to adjust anything plant wise.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 1, 2021)

Ooowweeee! 

JBC drawing... 3 winners will win a pack of each. 

*February Useful Drawing:* For every pack of Useful gear purchased in the month of February, you will receive an entry into the drawing for a feminized pack of *Chem D x Banana OG* and a feminized pack of *Dogwalker OG x Chocolate Diesel!*

Good luck!


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 1, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Started, Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1, Double D, Chocolate Diesel S1, HAOG X Chocolate Diesel, Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, Raspberries n Chocolate, Chocolate Skunk #2, Double Dipped Strawberries, Blackened Oranges and Mint Chocolate Diesel. Wish me luck, although the I've had excellent germ rates with @Useful Seeds a little luck never hurts.


Next time just list what you aren't starting, it'll save time. Joking. Seriously, good luck! Been interested in many of those, and look forward to any updates.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 1, 2021)

Chem d x boo @ 66 days. Just a few more days !!


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone have grow time on banana og s1's?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 1, 2021)

These ladies going strong!


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 2, 2021)

Is there a difference between:
Chemdawg 91 and Chem 4 and Chem D or are they all the same?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Is there a difference between:
> Chemdawg 91 and Chem 4 and Chem D or are they all the same?


Different phenos, 4 & D are similar, 91 is the original “chemdog”


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Different phenos, 4 & D are similar, 91 is the original “chemdog”


Thanks for the answer. Who has good Chemdawg 91 seeds?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Thanks for the answer. Who has good Chemdawg 91 seeds?


Now that is the question! S1 seeds off the 91 seem to be unstable but the best deal on those would probably be shoreline genetics. Lucky dog has what amounts to a bx and is throwing some killer phenos in dog patch but those have stayed sold out for about a year or so. There’s others out there with various results. Lucky dog stardog, chem de la chem, i95 or nyc chem all great chem line options.
Personally I like D better, useful here has several crosses with the D. If I were to recommend one I have tried and has expressions in that being his chem cookie trip. I really think that D crossed to chocolate diesel is probably pretty amazing also.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Tiflis (Feb 2, 2021)

BigJonster said:


> Anyone have grow time on banana og s1's?


Do you know of any banks that are selling them?



colocowboy said:


> Now that is the question! S1 seeds off the 91 seem to be unstable but the best deal on those would probably be shoreline genetics. Lucky dog has what amounts to a bx and is throwing some killer phenos in dog patch but those have stayed sold out for about a year or so. There’s others out there with various results. Lucky dog stardog, chem de la chem, i95 or nyc chem all great chem line options.
> Personally I like D better, useful here has several crosses with the D. If I were to recommend one I have tried and has expressions in that being his chem cookie trip. I really think that D crossed to chocolate diesel is probably pretty amazing also.


I remember you recently harvested that Chem cookie trip, how chemmy is it?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Do you know of any banks that are selling them?
> 
> 
> I remember you recently harvested that Chem cookie trip, how chemmy is it?


That one wasn’t but in that group there were cookie and chem phenos also. That pheno was different than both parents but exceptional growth and structure. I want to get more to find some of those other phenos. I really liked all the different expressions,


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Different phenos, 4 & D are similar, 91 is the original “chemdog”


I believe @Useful Seeds prefers the D out of all the chems.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 2, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Ooowweeee!
> 
> JBC drawing... 3 winners will win a pack of each.
> 
> ...


Picked up a pack of DDS just cause I never win shit (that doesn't mean I won't try!); but at least every seed in a pack of @Useful Seeds is a winner, haha!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey @Useful Seeds, I need you to twist my arm on that Double D... Whats she like, any terp and structures notes to her you have by chance?


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Then it is the same cut. I have a friend that knew both cats. It is a KILLER cut for sure. I also have the Chem Sis, gonna hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed. Might as well hit my favorite Chem as well, Chem 4. Stay tuned. While i'm here, I am going to do a BOO GOO fem, Jah Goo x Bag of Oranges, and Orange Now n Later. Now n Later x Bag of Oranges. Also, someone requested Chocolate Covered Banana's, Banana OG x Chocolate Diesel, that is happening !! Banana OG was put into flower for that very purpose.


Actually I think Chem 4 is his favorite.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Now that is the question! S1 seeds off the 91 seem to be unstable but the best deal on those would probably be shoreline genetics. Lucky dog has what amounts to a bx and is throwing some killer phenos in dog patch but those have stayed sold out for about a year or so. There’s others out there with various results. Lucky dog stardog, chem de la chem, i95 or nyc chem all great chem line options.
> Personally I like D better, useful here has several crosses with the D. If I were to recommend one I have tried and has expressions in that being his chem cookie trip. I really think that D crossed to chocolate diesel is probably pretty amazing also.


That's good info. Thank you. I ordered BOO a few weeks ago and ordered Useful's new Double D last night both fron DC Seed Exchange. I want a chemdawg and was looking at Swami's Chemdawg 91 x NL5 and Top Dawg's Chem Haze because Useful's Chem D x Choc Diesel is sold out.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 3, 2021)

Well everyone this is the end of the road for my beautiful chem d x boo. She's at 68 days and will be coming down tomorrow. Tried a joint of some bottom nugs I took a few days ago and it was outstanding. Very potent. 
Observations: vigorous grower, easy to grow. Not fussy at all. Great density and yeild. Branches are freaking heavy at this point. Very frosty. I would recommend. 
I will post a whole plant pic tomorrow after I chop her. Cheers everyone, stay safe !!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 3, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Well everyone this is the end of the road for my beautiful chem d x boo. She's at 68 days and will be coming down tomorrow. Tried a joint of some bottom nugs I took a few days ago and it was outstanding. Very potent.
> Observations: vigorous grower, easy to grow. Not fussy at all. Great density and yeild. Branches are freaking heavy at this point. Very frosty. I would recommend.
> I will post a whole plant pic tomorrow after I chop her. Cheers everyone, stay safe !!
> View attachment 4814717
> ...


How's she smelling? She's looking great. Chunky, frosty, and hopefully dense. I missed out on these but that because I had too many seeds to go through (including BOO S1 & Chem Cookie Trip)


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 3, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How's she smelling? She's looking great. Chunky, frosty, and hopefully dense. I missed out on these but that because I had too many seeds to go through (including BOO S1 & Chem Cookie Trip)


Surprisingly she dosen't have much smell. Just that subtle ganja smell. Skunky if I had to name one dominant smell.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 4, 2021)

My first bowl of Blackened Oranges, I must say they are magically delicious. Thanks Useful!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 4, 2021)

I actually just circled back on some Blackened Oranges that have been in the jar for about 2 months. Some seriously funky smoke


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 4, 2021)

What makes up Blackened Oranges?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 4, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> What makes up Blackened Oranges?


Black Jack x Bag of Oranges iirc


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 4, 2021)

Bout two weeks left on this cloned blackened oranges.. bouncing back from low humidity


----------



## Xsan (Feb 4, 2021)

Finally joined the band wagon boys. Went for the double double on JB. Double diesel and double dipped strawberries. Unfortunately it will be a little bit before I get to pop them but stoked to get in on the useful action. The blue dream and chem cross on JB were also very tempting but momma wouldn't have been happy with that bill when the tent isnt up lol


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 5, 2021)

Xsan said:


> Finally joined the band wagon boys. Went for the double double on JB. Double diesel and double dipped strawberries. Unfortunately it will be a little bit before I get to pop them but stoked to get in on the useful action. The blue dream and chem cross on JB were also very tempting but momma wouldn't have been happy with that bill when the tent isnt up lol


I am always so slow at popping seeds, no worries, the Blackened Oranges I harvested above I bought the seeds early last winter. Chit happens, glad I got around to those beauties.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 5, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> I am always so slow at popping seeds, no worries, the Blackened Oranges I harvested above I bought the seeds early last winter. Chit happens, glad I got around to those beauties.



How is everyone storing their seeds? My plan is a dark container in the fridge. Just got good news, they were supposed to be here tomorrow but are showing up today. Very impressed with JBC if anyone is on the fence about them


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 5, 2021)

They would be my number1 if they took pay pal,or cash app or cards


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> They would be my number1 if they took pay pal,or cash app or cards


They were my go to bank for years..until they stopped taking CC. 

Now it's north atlantic.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 5, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> They were my go to bank for years..until they stopped taking CC.
> 
> Now it's north atlantic.


Very pleased with my initial purchase. Shipping was under 5$, and very fast because I didn't have to wait for my payment to get there


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 5, 2021)

Xsan said:


> How is everyone storing their seeds? My plan is a dark container in the fridge. Just got good news, they were supposed to be here tomorrow but are showing up today. Very impressed with JBC if anyone is on the fence about them


 I do long term storage for mine... I put them in a ziplock baggy then put the baggy in a glass jar filled with a color-changing desiccant (turns a different color if exposed/saturated with moisture). After that, I throw em in the freezer and pull them out whenever I need em.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 5, 2021)

I finally popped some Useful seeds around the full moon. Sour Strawberry Gelato was one of the first Useful packs I picked up, and coincidentally was one that was calling to me as I was gearing up for this round. My initial plan was to pop 3 seeds each of these and 3 other strains. All 3 of the Sour Strawberry Gelato seeds popped while getting soaked, but only one of them handled the transfer to soil well at all. One of them burrowed the wrong way and ended up getting the tap root dried out before I saw it. Another stalled out and didn't make it. The third is a bit of a mutant. The cotyledons are both facing the same direction and it took a bit for the first real serrated leaves to pop out. It also appears that it has another set of serrated leaves coming in around the soil line...definitely something I haven't seen before. Still waiting to see whether this one's going to straighten out its act or if it will be culled. 

Since I really wanted to see what I could find in this pack I ended up soaking 2 more seeds, which popped and sprouted out of the soil as normal as could be.

I'll definitely post pics & updates as they develop.


----------



## Sailormoses (Feb 5, 2021)

Choc Diesel regs Bottom half of plant full of beans from a Tikimadman slurricane x sunset sherbert. It will be fun to hunt thru these seeds. Looking forward to picking up more Useful seeds.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 5, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> They were my go to bank for years..until they stopped taking CC.
> 
> Now it's north atlantic.


I fucks with DC


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 5, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I finally popped some Useful seeds around the full moon. Sour Strawberry Gelato was one of the first Useful packs I picked up, and coincidentally was one that was calling to me as I was gearing up for this round. My initial plan was to pop 3 seeds each of these and 3 other strains. All 3 of the Sour Strawberry Gelato seeds popped while getting soaked, but only one of them handled the transfer to soil well at all. One of them burrowed the wrong way and ended up getting the tap root dried out before I saw it. Another stalled out and didn't make it. The third is a bit of a mutant. The cotyledons are both facing the same direction and it took a bit for the first real serrated leaves to pop out. It also appears that it has another set of serrated leaves coming in around the soil line...definitely something I haven't seen before. Still waiting to see whether this one's going to straighten out its act or if it will be culled.
> 
> Since I really wanted to see what I could find in this pack I ended up soaking 2 more seeds, which popped and sprouted out of the soil as normal as could be.
> 
> I'll definitely post pics & updates as they develop.


Sour strawberry gelato? Where, when?


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just checked North Atlantic


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Now that is the question! S1 seeds off the 91 seem to be unstable but the best deal on those would probably be shoreline genetics. Lucky dog has what amounts to a bx and is throwing some killer phenos in dog patch but those have stayed sold out for about a year or so. There’s others out there with various results. Lucky dog stardog, chem de la chem, i95 or nyc chem all great chem line options.
> Personally I like D better, useful here has several crosses with the D. If I were to recommend one I have tried and has expressions in that being his chem cookie trip. I really think that D crossed to chocolate diesel is probably pretty amazing also.


Do you know anything about Insane Chem from Insane Seed Posse?


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 5, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I do long term storage for mine... I put them in a ziplock baggy then put the baggy in a glass jar filled with a color-changing desiccant (turns a different color if exposed/saturated with moisture). After that, I throw em in the freezer and pull them out whenever I need em.


I also store seeds like this but I am concerned with taking them out for 5 minutes considering condensation and temperature change. Wish I had a deep freeze.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 5, 2021)

I have very been busy, but I see our thread is moving right along !!! Early this week I heard on our local oldies station that the food bank was running low on supplies. So I put some packs up for auction on IG and called it a pay it forward auction . This guy came in strong with a bid of 200 and won !!! So I went to the food bank and asked them what they needed. They told me and I went and got it. I added some $$ to the 200 from the auction and was able to get 168 cans of soup and 180 cans of assorted cans of vegetables, 348 cans of food total. I don't know a bunch of folks on IG like I do here, so I promised that I would post a cool pic on IG to show that I was on the up and up.

I know a bunch of you regulars here know what i'm all about, and that I have no need to provide proof that I try my best to be as "useful" as I can as I move along/move forward. But I see a bunch of new folks on the page and just want to let them know that my slogan (Spread the Love) is a way of life, and not just a catchy slogan.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 5, 2021)

Good stuff man


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have very been busy, but I see our thread is moving right along !!! Early this week I heard on our local oldies station that the food bank was running low on supplies. So I put some packs up for auction on IG and called it a pay it forward auction . This guy came in strong with a bid of 200 and won !!! So I went to the food bank and asked them what they needed. They told me and I went and got it. I added some $$ to the 200 from the auction and was able to get 168 cans of soup and 180 cans of assorted cans of vegetables, 348 cans of food total. I don't know a bunch of folks on IG like I do here, so I promised that I would post a cool pic on IG to show that I was on the up and up.
> 
> I know a bunch of you regulars here know what i'm all about, and that I have no need to provide proof that I try my best to be as "useful" as I can as I move along/move forward. But I see a bunch of new folks on the page and just want to let them know that my slogan (Spread the Love) is a way of life, and not just a catchy slogan.
> View attachment 4817433


You are the man! And the misses is the woman! You are truly good peeps!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2021)

Sunny Diesel, the ultimate chill and relax smoke, super smooth.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh yeah, I forgot, got 10 out of 10 germ rate on my seed drop. @Useful Seeds rock!


----------



## Xsan (Feb 5, 2021)

Good for you!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 5, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I also store seeds like this but I am concerned with taking them out for 5 minutes considering condensation and temperature change. Wish I had a deep freeze.


Ehhh unless they thaw out (takes more than 5 minutes), and unless its a SUPER humid day; they should be fine... Plus, you're putting them back into a desiccator so all that additional moisture is gonna be sucked up by that. So I wouldn't worry to much about pulling beans out to pop em. If anything, try to keep it under like 5-10 min and you shouldn't have any issues...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 5, 2021)

Sure glad i stumbled across usefulseeds a few years ago and got some orange cookies x chocolate Diesel from dcseedexchange they turned out beautiful .Ever since i been hooked and always have something going in tent .. I planted my last two chocolate skunks from last years batch , got some seedlings of the new chocolate skunk and kosher tangie which will be cloning for outdoors this summer .. picture of my two chocolate skunks in Menards 1.99 waste paper baskets


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Bout two weeks left on this cloned blackened oranges.. bouncing back from low humidity View attachment 4816045


 I have a plant that has leaves that look like that... Now I know why... I will fix that asap...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 5, 2021)

MIRedBuds said:


> Sure glad i stumbled across usefulseeds a few years ago and got some orange cookies x chocolate Diesel from dcseedexchange they turned out beautiful .Ever since i been hooked and always have something going in tent .. I planted my last two chocolate skunks from last years batch , got some seedlings of the new chocolate skunk and kosher tangie which will be cloning for outdoors this summer .. picture of my two chocolate skunks in Menards 1.99 waste paper baskets View attachment 4817675


How big are the holes in those,just out of curiosity???


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> How big are the holes in those,just out of curiosity???


think half inch hole in side about 2 inches from bottom .. filled perlight just above hole and used coco and mixed with roots organic and some worm casting ..


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 6, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Do you know of any banks that are selling them?
> 
> 
> I picked some up from JBC or DC seed , they were made by @Useful Seeds


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 6, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> These ladies going strong!


Love that color. What's your soil?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 6, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Love that color. What's your soil?


These little ones are just in happy frog to start


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 6, 2021)

Couple of DDS girls cleaning up before they get dirty a bit lighter seed,but so far usefuls germ rate is number one


----------



## 707Patrick (Feb 6, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> These little ones are just in happy frog to start


Do you have any other grow journals?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 6, 2021)

707Patrick said:


> Do you have any other grow journals?


I'm not the best at documentation but I tagged you in my current journal


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 6, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Couple of DDS girls cleaning up before they get dirty a bit View attachment 4818006lighter seed,but so far usefuls germ rate is number one


My last run I had som dds and they were the standout strain by far. Needless say got some on this run as well.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2021)

Gonna hang my LED tonight, wish me luck. It will be interesting since the room is full, hope I don't fall off the ladder. Lol the hps is staying for now until I get a grip on the light differences. So it will be HPS--LED--HPS in a 10 x 8 foot room. Can't wait to see what it does with the middle plants, I always feel they get a little neglected being in between the two lights not receiving full light penetration but they do ok because of light from both sides. Will be interesting, I'm putting the Double Dipped Strawberries and a Blueberries n Chocolate directly under neath the LED, hope I get a little weight off 'em. I love when I get a little more than what we need so I can share with my friends. As long as they're over 21 here I can share legally, although all of my friends are at least double that age, shows my age. Lol


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 6, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Gonna hang my LED tonight...


Why? What did the LED do? lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 6, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Why? What did the LED do? lol


It’s been “charged” with intent to cultivate!


----------



## shwamp (Feb 6, 2021)

I was considering ordering useful seeds, specifically santa cruz blue dream x choc. diesel. Anyone grown this? How do his genetics compare to others like cannarado and archive and other breeders doing cookies and gelato type crosses?


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 6, 2021)

shwamp said:


> I was considering ordering useful seeds, specifically santa cruz blue dream x choc. diesel. Anyone grown this? How do his genetics compare to others like cannarado and archive and other breeders doing cookies and gelato type crosses?


Anything crossed with chocolate diesel will be vigorous and good hybrid potency. He’s got the goods for sure as good as anything out there


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> Anything crossed with chocolate diesel will be vigorous and good hybrid potency. He’s got the goods for sure as good as anything out there


I second this motion!


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 6, 2021)

shwamp said:


> I was considering ordering useful seeds, specifically santa cruz blue dream x choc. diesel. Anyone grown this? How do his genetics compare to others like cannarado and archive and other breeders doing cookies and gelato type crosses?


Have one going right now and is the absolute most vigorous of the lot. Strong branching and one of the earliest to start flowering. Just flipped to flower few weeks ago.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 6, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> My last run I had som dds and they were the standout strain by far. Needless say got some on this run as well.


How long you let her flower


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 7, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> How long you let her flower


Be honest I don’t really keep track but it was one of the first ones done. If I had guess I’d say 9 weeks roughly.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

Useful has a new one at JBC that sounds delicioso.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 7, 2021)

Blue Dream / Choc Diesel getting close:


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2021)

@Useful Seeds , got any restock headed to GLG or is it still up in the air? Thanks in advance.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 7, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Blue Dream / Choc Diesel getting close:View attachment 4818948


Looks good. Heavy BD leaner


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Looks good. Heavy BD leaner


Blue Dream fo sho!


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m surprised I Havnt heard of useful seeds really, with such a big thread they must be popular. I see 10 packs of fems for 60$, pretty cheap. I’ve read a couple pages and still not sure what strains I should check out?


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a plant that has leaves that look like that... Now I know why... I will fix that asap...


 lol No not just that had bad infestation with white flies and a little pm early in flower, sprayed with green cleaner for a couple weeks that pm didn’t come back but the white flies did so sprayed a week more still flies but while I was spraying the humidity was like 15 or lower and lights fried the leaves..anyway it just shows how much stress these suckers can take


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 7, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> I’m surprised I Havnt heard of useful seeds really, with such a big thread they must be popular. I see 10 packs of fems for 60$, pretty cheap. I’ve read a couple pages and still not sure what strains I should check out?


Really any of em. Ut I’ve ran bag of oranges and double dipped strawberries and have absolutely no complaints on either of those. Got more dds going now along with bd x cd. Bd x cd is the most vigorous plant I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> I’m surprised I Havnt heard of useful seeds really, with such a big thread they must be popular. I see 10 packs of fems for 60$, pretty cheap. I’ve read a couple pages and still not sure what strains I should check out?


Don't forget Rollitup code for 10% off at JBC. Pick your flavor and you will be happy.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 7, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Yes, 3rd row from the top is all Dynasty. I decided to start growing more plants after I counted my seeds. 156 packs of seeds, and 48 different single seed strains from back when I ordered from Attitude and Choice seedbanks.


Cool I’ll be following along I have some cherry vanilla skunk he gave me. Just haven’t gotten to them sounds interesting though.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 7, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Reflectix. It works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this stuff is good. I bought a cpl rolls of this stuff and cut to fit the windows in my travel travel that I stay in when working out of town. Aww the good ol days lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Everything is going well!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> I’m surprised I Havnt heard of useful seeds really, with such a big thread they must be popular. I see 10 packs of fems for 60$, pretty cheap. I’ve read a couple pages and still not sure what strains I should check out?


Bag of oranges is a personal favorite and I ran cd x grape og that was amazing


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 7, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> I’m surprised I Havnt heard of useful seeds really, with such a big thread they must be popular. I see 10 packs of fems for 60$, pretty cheap. I’ve read a couple pages and still not sure what strains I should check out?


Really can't go wrong with any of Useful gears. Personal favorites have been Blackened Oranges and Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, but Bag of Oranges is what I guess I'd call his flagship strain.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a plant that has leaves that look like that... Now I know why... I will fix that asap...


My blackened oranges looked like that too. I thought it was potassium being locked out by too much calcium. I couldn't get mine corrected before harvest. Super bummed


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 7, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Don't forget Rollitup code for 10% off at JBC. Pick your flavor and you will be happy.


What is the promo code, if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2021)

Boosky said:


> @Useful Seeds , got any restock headed to GLG or is it still up in the air? Thanks in advance.


No sir.



DocofRock said:


> What is the promo code, if you don’t mind sharing?


Rollitup is the promo code.


----------



## DocofRock (Feb 7, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> No sir.
> 
> 
> Rollitup is the promo code.


Bizarre, not working for me. I need my fix... like Pokemon, I gotta catchem all.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2021)

DocofRock said:


> Bizarre, not working for me. I need my fix... like Pokemon, I gotta catchem all.
> View attachment 4819592


Try RIU10 or Rollitup10


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 8, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> I’m surprised I Havnt heard of useful seeds really, with such a big thread they must be popular. I see 10 packs of fems for 60$, pretty cheap. I’ve read a couple pages and still not sure what strains I should check out?


All of em. I started buying useful stuff from dcse when they got first drop. My last order contained 2 more useful strains. Ive run a lot of the choc d crosses and are solid. Got keepers from bb n choc and jungle choc. Now im trying the boo end. Chem 4x.boo be next up in my seed trays.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 8, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Sour strawberry gelato? Where, when?


Useful's born on date for this pack is January 2019, so I'm guessing I picked them up around 4/20/19. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure they're long gone.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> No sir.
> 
> 
> Rollitup is the promo code.


Hey useful I’m missing cheese and some skunk strains for my collection can we get another skunk x boo or oh shit I missed the chocolate ass,ANOTHER chocolate skunk,thanks


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 8, 2021)

Guys, who else carries Useful gear besides GLG, JBC and DCSE?


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 8, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Guys, who else carries Useful gear besides GLG, JBC and DCSE?


I believe that's all of them.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 8, 2021)

Doesn't sound like GLG has much interest in Useful right now, or at least it sounds as if there's no reorder in progress. So for now the new stuff is only at DCSE & JBC.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 8, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Hey useful I’m missing cheese and some skunk strains for my collection can we get another skunk x boo or oh shit I missed the chocolate ass,ANOTHER chocolate skunk,thanks


Id suck a left nut for a legit cheese strain... I know I sound like a broken record but I've never found anything close to that UK Cheese goodness... Smelled like feet or good cheese, and tasted like cheeto's... fucking amazing


----------



## raggyb (Feb 8, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Id suck a left nut for a legit cheese strain... I know I sound like a broken record but I've never found anything close to that UK Cheese goodness... Smelled like feet or good cheese, and tasted like cheeto's... fucking amazing


dang my left nut is the one i'd prefer but


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 8, 2021)

raggyb said:


> dang my left nut is the one i'd prefer but


What? You guys still have yours. Traded mine a long time ago.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 8, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Id suck a left nut for a legit cheese strain... I know I sound like a broken record but I've never found anything close to that UK Cheese goodness... Smelled like feet or good cheese, and tasted like cheeto's... fucking amazing


Check out CSI Humboldt for some legit UK cheese hybrids. Nspecta is probably my favorite in the game ahead of people like Harry Palms and even Useful, but they all have their own different things


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 8, 2021)

Well I have some news for you all, an update pertaining to the future of Useful Seeds. My ole heart has been telling me to switch gears for a bit, so I have to listen. I also have received a bunch of messages in private, and some in the open in our thread that confirms I NEED to do this. I have fems available at the moment, and I am working on another batch of fems to hold ya over while I do this thing. This thing is pertaining to preserving seed lines. As you all know I got Breeder Steve's blessings on bringing back Sweet Tooth #3, I have a pack of the original Woodhorse Herijuana sent to me by Chris himself about 14 years ago, I'm also going to take the Black Lime Reserve to F5 with the blessings of Meangene ,I have the blessings from Exotic Mike to take Chocolate Covered Strawberries to f3, I also have some others that I will keep secret for now. 

The really cool thing about this, other than the obvious, is that some of my proven cuts will join the pollen party with all of them. That means I will need a bunch of RELIABLE testers to run the crosses and report. I see nothing but good coming from this adventure. 

With all of that said......what say you ??? Useful Seeds exists because of you folks that support the brand, so in my opinion you get to express your feelings/thoughts about this adventure.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I have some news for you all, an update pertaining to the future of Useful Seeds. My ole heart has been telling me to switch gears for a bit, so I have to listen. I also have received a bunch of messages in private, and some in the open in our thread that confirms I NEED to do this. I have fems available at the moment, and I am working on another batch of fems to hold ya over while I do this thing. This thing is pertaining to preserving seed lines. As you all know I got Breeder Steve's blessings on bringing back Sweet Tooth #3, I have a pack of the original Woodhorse Herijuana sent to me by Chris himself about 14 years ago, I'm also going to take the Black Lime Reserve to F5 with the blessings of Meangene ,I have the blessings from Exotic Mike to take Chocolate Covered Strawberries to f3, I also have some others that I will keep secret for now.
> 
> The really cool thing about this, other than the obvious, is that some of my proven cuts will join the pollen party with all of them. That means I will need a bunch of RELIABLE testers to run the crosses and report. I see nothing but good coming from this adventure.
> 
> *With all of that said......what say you ???* Useful Seeds exists because of you folks that support the brand, so in my opinion you get to express your feelings/thoughts about this adventure.


Slowing down on feminized gear (obviously the better in terms of sales) in order to do some preservation work just shows you’re willing to follow your heart instead of status quo... that’s why we all love you and supporting your brand!

You're in a rare class, mi amigo! Happy to show you support in this endeavor just like all others.

Classy. Fresh, even.

EDIT: exciting to see your cuts mix it up with some of these old gems. Chocolatejuana. Sweet Orange Tooth. Yum...!


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I have some news for you all, an update pertaining to the future of Useful Seeds. My ole heart has been telling me to switch gears for a bit, so I have to listen. I also have received a bunch of messages in private, and some in the open in our thread that confirms I NEED to do this. I have fems available at the moment, and I am working on another batch of fems to hold ya over while I do this thing. This thing is pertaining to preserving seed lines. As you all know I got Breeder Steve's blessings on bringing back Sweet Tooth #3, I have a pack of the original Woodhorse Herijuana sent to me by Chris himself about 14 years ago, I'm also going to take the Black Lime Reserve to F5 with the blessings of Meangene ,I have the blessings from Exotic Mike to take Chocolate Covered Strawberries to f3, I also have some others that I will keep secret for now.
> 
> The really cool thing about this, other than the obvious, is that some of my proven cuts will join the pollen party with all of them. That means I will need a bunch of RELIABLE testers to run the crosses and report. I see nothing but good coming from this adventure.
> 
> With all of that said......what say you ??? Useful Seeds exists because of you folks that support the brand, so in my opinion you get to express your feelings/thoughts about this adventure.


Really excited for the future I had some sweet tooth from barneys a long time ago that I ran under my old 400 watt hps I didn't get much weight but it was nice I ran their sour diesel and it hermied then I ran those seeds for about 7 years outside all female with no hermies


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I have some news for you all, an update pertaining to the future of Useful Seeds. My ole heart has been telling me to switch gears for a bit, so I have to listen. I also have received a bunch of messages in private, and some in the open in our thread that confirms I NEED to do this. I have fems available at the moment, and I am working on another batch of fems to hold ya over while I do this thing. This thing is pertaining to preserving seed lines. As you all know I got Breeder Steve's blessings on bringing back Sweet Tooth #3, I have a pack of the original Woodhorse Herijuana sent to me by Chris himself about 14 years ago, I'm also going to take the Black Lime Reserve to F5 with the blessings of Meangene ,I have the blessings from Exotic Mike to take Chocolate Covered Strawberries to f3, I also have some others that I will keep secret for now.
> 
> The really cool thing about this, other than the obvious, is that some of my proven cuts will join the pollen party with all of them. That means I will need a bunch of RELIABLE testers to run the crosses and report. I see nothing but good coming from this adventure.
> 
> With all of that said......what say you ??? Useful Seeds exists because of you folks that support the brand, so in my opinion you get to express your feelings/thoughts about this adventure.


 I’m still setting on useful seeds from way back like Sasquatch cross a sour princess cross but If one of those secret’s turns out to be a ancient og seed increase I’ll fall off the wagon lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 8, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Slowing down on feminized gear (obviously the better in terms of sales) in order to do some preservation work just shows you’re willing to follow your heart instead of status quo... that’s why we all love you and supporting your brand!
> 
> You're in a rare class, mi amigo! Happy to show you support in this endeavor just like all others.
> 
> ...


Dang!!! I don't know what to say. I'm humbled by your post, and your response has made me even more excited to do this.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 8, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Slowing down on feminized gear (obviously the better in terms of sales) in order to do some preservation work just shows you’re willing to follow your heart instead of status quo... that’s why we all love you and supporting your brand!
> 
> You're in a rare class, mi amigo! Happy to show you support in this endeavor just like all others.
> 
> ...



What he said. Preservation is a major useful component as strains grow plentiful and climate changes occur. I also grow heirloom tomatoes with great appreciation for the work of preservationists as well as soe of the unique hybrids from breeders dedicated to better ways to feed the world.

Sounds like you'll have your hands full and I laud you for it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 8, 2021)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I’m still setting on useful seeds from way back like Sasquatch cross a sour princess cross but If one of those secret’s turns out to be a ancient og seed increase I’ll fall off the wagon lol


I have Ancient OG at F3 at the moment........just saying.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Ancient OG at F3 at the moment........just saying.


 Awesome are they going to be at one of the usual banks in the near future?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 8, 2021)

"Don't follow a trend. Follow your heart" --Krist Novoselic (Nirvana bassist)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 8, 2021)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Awesome are they going to be at one of the usual banks in the near future?


No.....I have a limited amount of the F3, i'm thinking about taking em to F4


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> No.....I have a limited amount of the F3, i'm thinking about taking em to F4


Well I’ll gladly grab some if they ever come available ,have never tried anything Iranian that I’m aware of and it sounds like a type that would make a good rso. Appreciate it.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 8, 2021)

Figured I'd regret not grabbing them so went ahead and ordered bd x cd and c4 x boo while the fems are around. Going to have to plow some driveways to save up for the next drop so I can collect a few to tide me over

I cant fault @Useful Seeds for following your heart and genuinely wish I had a use for regular beans but low plant counts make it tough. I will certainly spread the word and love on your new endeavor but will probably have to patiently wait in the shadows for fem drops. 

Maybe throw some fem auctions up every so often for us lil fish?


----------



## katsu_bluebird (Feb 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Katsu mentioned me ??? Interesting


I did, and quite favorably


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well I have some news for you all, an update pertaining to the future of Useful Seeds. My ole heart has been telling me to switch gears for a bit, so I have to listen. I also have received a bunch of messages in private, and some in the open in our thread that confirms I NEED to do this. I have fems available at the moment, and I am working on another batch of fems to hold ya over while I do this thing. This thing is pertaining to preserving seed lines. As you all know I got Breeder Steve's blessings on bringing back Sweet Tooth #3, I have a pack of the original Woodhorse Herijuana sent to me by Chris himself about 14 years ago, I'm also going to take the Black Lime Reserve to F5 with the blessings of Meangene ,I have the blessings from Exotic Mike to take Chocolate Covered Strawberries to f3, I also have some others that I will keep secret for now.
> 
> The really cool thing about this, other than the obvious, is that some of my proven cuts will join the pollen party with all of them. That means I will need a bunch of RELIABLE testers to run the crosses and report. I see nothing but good coming from this adventure.
> 
> With all of that said......what say you ??? Useful Seeds exists because of you folks that support the brand, so in my opinion you get to express your feelings/thoughts about this adventure.


When I first started reading this I thought you were turning the lights off. Thankfully it’s the exact opposite! If I have an opening when testing is needed, I’m all for it


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> With all of that said......what say you ??? Useful Seeds exists because of you folks that support the brand, so in my opinion you get to express your feelings/thoughts about this adventure.


Im in for the win brosky! But if by chance you find a good cheese strain to preserve...


----------



## AlSeedsman (Feb 9, 2021)

Is sweet tooth #3 by any chance honey dew melon flavored? I've only had sweet tooth once and it tasted that way. Liked it so much I had to get a pack of seeds, which I just popped 1 of. According to the description on the site I got them from though these ones have a mango flavor, and they're sweet tooth #1(Barneys farm). So I might be a little disappointed in the results when they're done maybe. If the number 3 is honey dew I would be quite eager to test for you @usefulseeds, though I understand if I haven't earned your trust yet.

On another note, any thoughts of doing a chocolate trip increase? I never had it but I've had chocolate diesel so naturally I'm interested in it.

Ps what do you expect from your testers?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

got a pack of the choc diesel s1 since we might have a run on useful gear given his recent comment. lol. 

@Useful Seeds @katsu_bluebird so could one of you clarify for me plz? i was reading all about the chocolate trip strain from dutch flowers. do you guys know if these breeders also owned the coffeeshop dutch flowers in amsterdam on singel? that was one of my favorites along with De Rokerij (hottest chicks bar none) 

cheers!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> Is sweet tooth #3 by any chance honey dew melon flavored? I've only had sweet tooth once and it tasted that way. Liked it so much I had to get a pack of seeds, which I just popped 1 of. According to the description on the site I got them from though these ones have a mango flavor, and they're sweet tooth #1(Barneys farm). So I might be a little disappointed in the results when they're done maybe. If the number 3 is honey dew I would be quite eager to test for you @usefulseeds, though I understand if I haven't earned your trust yet.
> 
> On another note, any thoughts of doing a chocolate trip increase? I never had it but I've had chocolate diesel so naturally I'm interested in it.


damn dude, we are on same wavelength. lmao!!!


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 9, 2021)

Useful im excited you are changing lanes. Great thing is, when you like you can go back to working on fems or go another new direction. Congrats on new passion.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 9, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> Is sweet tooth #3 by any chance honey dew melon flavored? I've only had sweet tooth once and it tasted that way. Liked it so much I had to get a pack of seeds, which I just popped 1 of. According to the description on the site I got them from though these ones have a mango flavor, and they're sweet tooth #1(Barneys farm). So I might be a little disappointed in the results when they're done maybe. If the number 3 is honey dew I would be quite eager to test for you @usefulseeds, though I understand if I haven't earned your trust yet.
> 
> On another note, any thoughts of doing a chocolate trip increase? I never had it but I've had chocolate diesel so naturally I'm interested in it.
> 
> Ps what do you expect from your testers?


Years ago when I ran some Sweet Tooth they were SUPER sweet grapefruit and citrus. I mean REALLY sweet, hence the name. I won't need testers for the Sweet Tooth, I will need testers for the crosses I intend to do. All I ask from testers is to grow and show them here in the thread. And I have no immediate plans to do an increase on the Chocolate Trip.



rkymtnman said:


> got a pack of the choc diesel s1 since we might have a run on useful gear given his recent comment. lol.
> 
> @Useful Seeds @katsu_bluebird so could one of you clarify for me plz? i was reading all about the chocolate trip strain from dutch flowers. do you guys know if these breeders also owned the coffeeshop dutch flowers in amsterdam on singel? that was one of my favorites along with De Rokerij (hottest chicks bar none)
> 
> ...


I myself don't know.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Feb 9, 2021)

Damn, what's up with sweet tooth having so many flavors I just want the one I know and love. 

I'd probably be down to run 4 seeds (Canada... also I don't really have space for more than 2 adult females) of something. Would depend on the cross I guess.


----------



## Qube (Feb 9, 2021)

I also remember Sweet tooth #3 as being a grapefruit/citrus flavor. I've got an old pack of the Adventure mix from Spice of Life but haven't had much luck yet trying to pop old seeds.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

I remember it being light in anything beyond sweet. I mean there was some other taste in there but it was vague. Like skunky cotton candy.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 10, 2021)

Not cannabis related at all, but funny as hell...


----------



## Boosky (Feb 10, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Years ago when I ran some Sweet Tooth they were SUPER sweet grapefruit and citrus. I mean REALLY sweet, hence the name. I won't need testers for the Sweet Tooth, I will need testers for the crosses I intend to do. All I ask from testers is to grow and show them here in the thread. And I have no immediate plans to do an increase on the Chocolate Trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself don't know.


I'm down for testing. And whatever route you take i will follow, you have treated me that well. Good luck to you and I can't wait to see what you got coming down the pipe! To be able to get my hands on strains that slipped me would be incredible I think. As always, thanks for what you do!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2021)

I am prepared to move forward, i am live, I am not a cat!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 10, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Im in for the win brosky! But if by chance you find a good cheese strain to preserve...
> View attachment 4820956


I used to have the Exodous Cheese cut. She was fantastic !! I hit her with my White Lotus male. There are some small auctions on IG at the moment, one of them has the Exodous Cheese x White Lotus.............just saying....lol.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 10, 2021)

Dont have IG but was able to convince my wife to follow you for me lol.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 10, 2021)

oc x cd in the front and boo x chem d in the back


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 10, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4822637oc x cd in the front and boo x chem d in the back


Nice!! What day you on? I miss those orange terps. I had 4 pheno’s and every one was strong orange with each one having its own uniqueness.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 10, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I used to have the Exodous Cheese cut. She was fantastic !! I hit her with my White Lotus male. There are some small auctions on IG at the moment, one of them has the Exodous Cheese x White Lotus.............just saying....lol.


Not to be that guy... but mind throwing up an IG auction of just a solo pack? I might have more of a chance putting a winning bet on one of those than a 3 pack if I'm bein honest


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 11, 2021)

Just went 9 out of 10 on a pack of bananas n oranges, light scuff and into root riots. I always get better germination on less expensive packs, funny.


----------



## raggyb (Feb 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I used to have the Exodous Cheese cut. She was fantastic !! I hit her with my White Lotus male. There are some small auctions on IG at the moment, one of them has the Exodous Cheese x White Lotus.............just saying....lol.


you spelled it that way twice so i guess not a typo, lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2021)

raggyb said:


> you spelled it that way twice so i guess not a typo, lol.


It is a typo......lol. Thou shalt not toke and type....haha!!!!


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 11, 2021)

This is an F4 Stardawg male.
He's the first seed dropped, from the batch of F4s, that I was able to produce, from the "major award" I was so graciously gifted, in the second ever Useful thread seed giveaway.
I vowed to honor the label on the Stardawg F3 Preservation pack sent to me by the man himself, and we're now into the beginning stages of the F5 level.
Stardawg will never die. This incredible learning experience has contributed immensely in the growth of my learnedness.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 11, 2021)

BOO at 40 days. She's in the at her inside of an orange peel smell stage!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 11, 2021)

These are the Chocolate Skunks from the Box of Chocolates #5 combo pack. 3 phenos, one smells of sweet green skittles...very oily early in. Not really picking up any skunky terps yet. The skittles pheno is the frosty one and a cut taken rooted in 7 days. The smell reminds me of some old Island Sweet Skunk.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2021)

Random funny post..............I was offered 100 for a rooted cut of Chocolate Diesel tonight on IG. Should I do it??? LOL


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 11, 2021)

Qube said:


> I also remember Sweet tooth #3 as being a grapefruit/citrus flavor. I've got an old pack of the Adventure mix from Spice of Life but haven't had much luck yet trying to pop old seeds.


How old are the seeds? What’s the shelf life for seeds? Thx in advance.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 11, 2021)

@Useful Seeds apparently I missed a few posts here!

I for one am really excited to see you do more preservation runs and regs. You have a wonderful eye for good genetics and I can only assume you'll bring the best out of these lines. Can't wait to see what you have in store!



Useful Seeds said:


> Random funny post..............I was offered 100 for a rooted cut of Chocolate Diesel tonight on IG. Should I do it??? LOL


$100??? Tiki getting $600 for breeders cuts. Lumpy got $1k. I'd rather have your Chocolate Diesel than either of them... all I'm gonna say


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 11, 2021)

I’d pay for your boo cut I can imagine that girl


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Random funny post..............I was offered 100 for a rooted cut of Chocolate Diesel tonight on IG. Should I do it??? LOL


What would you give me for a rooted cut of this blueberries and chocolate?


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Random funny post..............I was offered 100 for a rooted cut of Chocolate Diesel tonight on IG. Should I do it??? LOL


Wait... does he want a breeder's cut for 100$?



Ill give you 60$ for a pack of cheese...

And I know I said I wasn't gonna do any more updates for the month of Feb... but the Choc skunks are plugging along so nicely I couldn't resist! Gonna clone them the first week of March and transplant the "moms" into 1 gals to let em flourish and get a better picture of their overall structure.

And dont mind the scotch tape... my lazy ass didnt wanna take the time to stake everything down


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Random funny post..............I was offered 100 for a rooted cut of Chocolate Diesel tonight on IG. Should I do it??? LOL


At least $1000! You know it’s that good!


----------



## Qube (Feb 12, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> How old are the seeds? What’s the shelf life for seeds? Thx in advance.


They are 15-20 years old. Most of that time they were stored in just a cigar box no refrigeration.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 12, 2021)

Qube said:


> I also remember Sweet tooth #3 as being a grapefruit/citrus flavor. I've got an old pack of the Adventure mix from Spice of Life but haven't had much luck yet trying to pop old seeds.


There's a couple of different seed crackers on the market now that may help germinate older seeds.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2021)

Second run of autos planted on the 24th... Broke surface on the 27th, so that would be 12 days above ground,or something like that...


----------



## FishingwithDave (Feb 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Second run of autos planted on the 24th... Broke surface on the 27th, so that would be 12 days above ground,or something like that...View attachment 4824436View attachment 4824441


Does Useful sell autos?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Ill give you 60$ for a pack of cheese...


Or you could donate that 60 to a local charity of some sort, or buy 60 worth of canned goods and give it to a food bank and I will gift you the pack.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Or you could donate that 60 to a local charity of some sort, or buy 60 worth of canned goods and give it to a food bank and I will gift you the pack.


I like your style man! I will be a loyal Useful customer as long as I can with business practices like this.


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Or you could donate that 60 to a local charity of some sort, or buy 60 worth of canned goods and give it to a food bank and I will gift you the pack.


I'll match someones $60


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Or you could donate that 60 to a local charity of some sort, or buy 60 worth of canned goods and give it to a food bank and I will gift you the pack.


Thats damn generous of you! Is it ok if it's for an animal shelter?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Does Useful sell autos?


I wish...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Thats damn generous of you! Is it ok if it's for an animal shelter?


Absolutely !!! Donate wherever ya want.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Absolutely !!! Donate wherever ya want.


Honestly @Useful Seeds, I wanna truly say thank you. You've helped me out in the past with packs before that I couldn't manage to get due to cost or other reasons, and I honestly can't thank you enough. 

- BD


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Honestly @Useful Seeds, I wanna truly say thank you. You've helped me out in the past with packs before that I couldn't manage to get due to cost or other reasons, and I honestly can't thank you enough.
> 
> - BD


Make sure you let me know how to match you.


----------



## Zett66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Which of these 3 is the most sativa leaning? Chem cookie trip, lucky lime f2, mint chocolate trip


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 13, 2021)

wtf


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! What day you on? I miss those orange terps. I had 4 pheno’s and every one was strong orange with each one having its own uniqueness.


Day 25 from flip today


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 13, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> Day 25 from flip today


Let them go a little longer for better effect. I like running a few together like you rather than one at a time, you get to see the consistency. I hope you get a floppy stem pheno with large cookie looking buds. It was keeper material.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 13, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Thats damn generous of you! Is it ok if it's for an animal shelter?


I have an update on this for everyone. Got an email this mornin from @BDGrows with proof of his donation of over $60 to his local animal humane society for that pack he wanted. His quote in the donation comment section was....um, it was pretty special to me. Lot's of good hearted folks hanging around here, i'm honored to be a part of it all.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello all I had to create an account to share my experiences with my useful grow. I started growing again 3yrs ago after a 15yr hiatus (my house had a damp musty basement + I met a cool weed guy, he got busted and I bought a different house...so here I am).

I've grown probably 36+ strains since getting back into the hobby. The only standouts have been rare dankness and dna strains. Plenty of good smoke but nothing amazing besides those.

Anyway I kept reading about useful seeds and had to try some, I felt like I'd be stupid not to at that thrifty price point.

So I'm bound by a legal medical limit of 6 plants, so I started 1ea of boo, chem/ diesel, double dipped strawberries, blackened oranges, blueberry hashplant/diesel, double diesel. They all popped easily and were vigorous plants.

This has been my first attempt at scrog growing and I think I could've improved 
a few things but overall it went great. The only problem child has been the double diesel, just not happy like the others but still not looking shabby.

The standout of the grow has been the blueberry/diesel....it's a frosty behemoth!

I've only chopped one down, the chem/diesel. It yeilded 1lb 2oz from 1k watt hps, organic soil with water only.

I've got 2 others drying (double dipped strawberries and blackened oranges), I believe those will also break the 1lb mark. A couple group shots.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 13, 2021)

Pics of blackened oranges before and doing trim

And double dipped strawberries 

Both are hard as rocks and very fragrant.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 13, 2021)

Gro-n-again said:


> Hello all I had to create an account to share my experiences with my useful grow. I started growing again 3yrs ago after a 15yr hiatus (my house had a damp musty basement + I met a cool weed guy, he got busted and I bought a different house...so here I am).
> 
> I've grown probably 36+ strains since getting back into the hobby. The only standouts have been rare dankness and dna strains. Plenty of good smoke but nothing amazing besides those.
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaamn! Lol. Nice work!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 13, 2021)

Gro-n-again said:


> Pics of blackened oranges before and doing trimView attachment 4825512
> 
> And double dipped strawberries View attachment 4825519
> 
> Both are hard as rocks and very fragrant.


Daaaaaaamn! Lol x2 Nice work! X2 lol lol


----------



## Boosky (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't wait for my Double Dipped Strawberries, got about 2 more weeks. I honestly haven't been this excited about a strain since Goji OG! Other than the Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1 that I just popped. I Got a Blueberries n Chocolate, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, Gelato x Chocolate Diesel and Chem Cookie Trip also coming out with the Double Dipped Strawberries. After the photos posted recently I don't know if I want to show mine. Lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 13, 2021)

These ladies are only 23 days old... gotta say these useful seeds are vigirous!!!! Being up potted tomorrow to 3 gallons fabrics... then I am going to try my hand at mainlining... we will see!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 13, 2021)

Couple chocolate skunks in front aprox 3 week flower ..got couple new chocolate skunks 2.0 and Kosher tangie started in veg room


----------



## Boosky (Feb 13, 2021)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 4825619Couple chocolate skunks in front aprox 3 week flower ..got couple new chocolate skunks 2.0 and Kosher tangie started in veg room


Two different phenos? One has really glossy leafs compared to the other. Do they smell different? I have one about three inches tall and am intrigued by the way yours looks. Both look super healthy to say the least.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 13, 2021)

Yeah must be a diffrent pheno .. i feed both the same and 1 is lime green and other is dark green .only thing diffrent between is the lime color one i used more coco coir with roots organic. Dark green is more roots organic less coco


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Some real nice indoor setups showing frosty useful examples. Maybe someday I will be able to move in from the elements. It just a matter of time. Only question is we don't know how much time we have.


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 14, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I can't wait for my Double Dipped Strawberries, got about 2 more weeks. I honestly haven't been this excited about a strain since Goji OG! Other than the Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1 that I just popped. I Got a Blueberries n Chocolate, Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, Gelato x Chocolate Diesel and Chem Cookie Trip also coming out with the Double Dipped Strawberries. After the photos posted recently I don't know if I want to show mine. Lol


That dds is some kill. Best thing Ive grown in awhile. Everyone I smokes with or gave some to had nothing but great things to say about it. Some even said best theyve smoked in awhile. And gotta say I agree. Love that dds.


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 14, 2021)

BD x CD starting to flower. Been bout 3 weeks since flip to 12/12. Most vigorous plant of this run. Also these were flipped to 12/12 right at 5 weeks from seed.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 14, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> View attachment 4826309View attachment 4826310 BD x CD starting to flower. Been bout 3 weeks since flip to 12/12. Most vigorous plant of this run. Also these were flipped to 12/12 right at 5 weeks from seed.


Those looking really nice


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 14, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update on this for everyone. Got an email this mornin from @BDGrows with proof of his donation of over $60 to his local animal humane society for that pack he wanted. His quote in the donation comment section was....um, it was pretty special to me. Lot's of good hearted folks hanging around here, i'm honored to be a part of it all.


I also matched @BDGrows donation at my local shelter. Today was a great day to do this because all funds on Valentines Day were matched for the shelter!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 14, 2021)

So what does everyone like to feed there useful plants during flower ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I also matched @BDGrows donation at my local shelter. Today was a great day to do this because all funds on Valentines Day were matched for the shelter!


Good on you !!!! That's awesome stuff right there.


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 14, 2021)

- hey does anyone have a better way to collect pollen than pull apart each flower and scrape the stamen.
- should i also dry them first or will that degrade the pollen. 
- one more thing i know it stores in the fridge well but how long can i keep it out as i collect, a few days weeks???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2021)

TevinJonson said:


> - hey does anyone have a better way to collect pollen than pull apart each flower and scrape the stamen.
> - should i also dry them first or will that degrade the pollen.
> - one more thing i know it stores in the fridge well but how long can i keep it out as i collect, a few days weeks???


I can help ya, if you give some more details. Are you collecting pollen from a reversal???


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 14, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I can help ya, if you give some more details. Are you collecting pollen from a reversal???


Hey man thanks for the reply yes i used sts and have done it before but just didnt know the best way to harvest pollen in "bulk" or how long it can stay out or need to dry it, even read to mix it with flour to cut it. just new in the breeding world


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm a pastry chef in NYC. Chocolate and orange always go well together. Does Useful have a BOO x Chocolate Diesel cross?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 15, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I'm a pastry chef in NYC. Chocolate and orange always go well together. Does Useful have a BOO x Chocolate Diesel cross?


Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel available at DCSeedExchange


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2021)

TevinJonson said:


> Hey man thanks for the reply yes i used sts and have done it before but just didnt know the best way to harvest pollen in "bulk" or how long it can stay out or need to dry it, even read to mix it with flour to cut it. just new in the breeding world


As the sacs mature, I pull em off with tweezers and place them in a miniature paper cup cake thingy, the things ya put cupcake batter in. I let them dry for a few days then grind em in my grinder that has a screen in it. I do this on a black plate, I then use a razor and scrape it into a pile then use a straw against the razor to pick it up. Then I put it in vials with a few white rice grains that have been dried in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes. And I store it in the freezer. I am still using pollen that I collected over 2 years ago.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> As the sacs mature, I pull em off with tweezers and place them in a miniature paper cup cake thingy, the things ya put cupcake batter in. I let them dry for a few days then grind em in my grinder that has a screen in it. I do this on a black plate, I then use a razor and scrape it into a pile then use a straw against the razor to pick it up. Then I put it in vials with a few white rice grains that have been dried in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes. And I store it in the freezer. I am still using pollen that I collected over 2 years ago.


Useful seeds: behind the music!

Shit... I think I just showed my age there hahaha


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> As the sacs mature, I pull em off with tweezers and place them in a miniature paper cup cake thingy, the things ya put cupcake batter in. I let them dry for a few days then grind em in my grinder that has a screen in it. I do this on a black plate, I then use a razor and scrape it into a pile then use a straw against the razor to pick it up. Then I put it in vials with a few white rice grains that have been dried in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes. And I store it in the freezer. I am still using pollen that I collected over 2 years ago.


So surgical! I love it!
When I collect pollen I just tilt the fella over an old framed poster, scrape what lands on the glass, then spray down the area. I have always used flour up until recently when comparing notes with a friend. His viability was years beyond mine without the flour. I think it was because I used raw flour. Just like useful points out you have to bake out the rice to use as a desiccant, I’m sure it’s similar for flour.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> So surgical! I love it!
> When I collect pollen I just tilt the fella over an old framed poster, scrape what lands on the glass, then spray down the area. I have always used flour up until recently when comparing notes with a friend. His viability was years beyond mine without the flour. I think it was because I used raw flour. Just like useful points out you have to bake out the rice to use as a desiccant, I’m sure it’s similar for flour.


That's pretty much how I collect from a normal male. But a reversed plant is another story as they do not release pollen really, ya go in and get it. And yes, flour should be dried in the oven as well.


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> As the sacs mature, I pull em off with tweezers and place them in a miniature paper cup cake thingy, the things ya put cupcake batter in. I let them dry for a few days then grind em in my grinder that has a screen in it. I do this on a black plate, I then use a razor and scrape it into a pile then use a straw against the razor to pick it up. Then I put it in vials with a few white rice grains that have been dried in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes. And I store it in the freezer. I am still using pollen that I collected over 2 years ago.


Awsome thanks really appreciate it


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> As the sacs mature, I pull em off with tweezers and place them in a miniature paper cup cake thingy, the things ya put cupcake batter in. I let them dry for a few days then grind em in my grinder that has a screen in it. I do this on a black plate, I then use a razor and scrape it into a pile then use a straw against the razor to pick it up. Then I put it in vials with a few white rice grains that have been dried in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes. And I store it in the freezer. I am still using pollen that I collected over 2 years ago.


Two more questions if u dont mind what grinder like a hand weed grindrr with kief catcher? And when is the best time to hit a plant with pollen. These are the ones im doing


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 15, 2021)

TevinJonson said:


> Two more questions if u dont mind what grinder like a hand weed grindrr with kief catcher? And when is the best time to hit a plant with pollen. These are the ones im doing


Did you already hitting the big girl on the left? That’s one stout reversal. Day 24-30 is best imo. Seeds typically need a minimum of 30 days to mature. The more white hairs, the more potential seeds


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update on this for everyone. Got an email this mornin from @BDGrows with proof of his donation of over $60 to his local animal humane society for that pack he wanted. His quote in the donation comment section was....um, it was pretty special to me. Lot's of good hearted folks hanging around here, i'm honored to be a part of it all.


Oh Captain .... my Captain.
You set the example . Magic beans & magic man .


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 15, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Did you already hitting the big girl on the left? That’s one stout reversal. Day 24-30 is best imo. Seeds typically need a minimum of 30 days to mature. The more white hairs, the more potential seeds


i was just pollinating as i got flowers but ill now collect and hit it once i have a bunch. yeah i always try to concentrate on bud mass in my grows. i even took it easy on them since they where both for seeds, but let that one veg to long tho...


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 15, 2021)

These kosher tangies kinda looks like maple leaves?


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 15, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> These kosher tangies kinda looks like maple leaves?View attachment 4827383


Nice just started some


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> These kosher tangies kinda looks like maple leaves?View attachment 4827383


mature leaves will probably look more normal.


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 15, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> These kosher tangies kinda looks like maple leaves?


Looks good one thing when you top why do you cut through the leaves at the node? I only say that because when I top I cut above the node just above the new branches so there is no nub when it matures.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 15, 2021)

Well it looks like out of the 3 choc skunks one will prob def be a keeper. I am happy about that. I don't know how many packs of seed I have ran over the years that have failed to give me anything worth keeping.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 15, 2021)

TevinJonson said:


> Looks good one thing when you top why do you cut through the leaves at the node? I only say that because when I top I cut above the node just above the new branches so there is no nub when it matures.


I do it to all my plants like that, lst them then they bush out every time


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 15, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I do it to all my plants like that,View attachment 4827539 lst them then they bush out every time


I top and lst aswell actually very aggressively but never seen them toped like that only reason i say that is a friend of mine would top and leave extra space and it would look diesed or atleast be able to get infected is all.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 16, 2021)

Quick trim job... Bottom two are before, top two are after...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 16, 2021)

What is wrong with this Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel??? Is there a different feeding method for her??? Because she looks nothing like the rest and she's been here since day one


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 16, 2021)

What size container are they in?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 16, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> What size container are they in?


3gal


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 16, 2021)

When will the Chem D x Chocolate D cross and the Chocolate D F3‘s going to be available again?


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 16, 2021)

@Useful Seeds I’d love own some of the seeds that have been forgotten about! progress reports on here are astonishing


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> What is wrong with this Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel??? Is there a different feeding method for her??? Because she looks nothing like the rest and she's been here since day one


It looks like nute burn due to the tips but could be a cal/mag issue. But its always good to start with ph 1st then go from there. But all else looks really good.


----------



## Sqwee (Feb 17, 2021)

I never heard of Useful Seeds before today so I read through a ton of this thread this morning and really liked what I saw, plus the good vibes I got from the owner so I placed my first order with JBC for some Double Dipped Strawberries and Chocolate Diesel S1.


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm in the same boat as you. I was veey impressed with this community. I am waiting for my birthday so i can get some seeds. I have my eyes on the lucky lime f2 and chocolate diesel S1!


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 17, 2021)

haog x cd almost 8 weeks


----------



## bythekasiz (Feb 17, 2021)

Blueberries n Chocolate 7ish weeks


Chem D x Chocolate Diesel, a few weeks younger


----------



## Boosky (Feb 17, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I never heard of Useful Seeds before today so I read through a ton of this thread this morning and really liked what I saw, plus the good vibes I got from the owner so I placed my first order with JBC for some Double Dipped Strawberries and Chocolate Diesel S1.


Welcome aboard! This is the place to be as far as I'm concerned! This and the Bodhi thread, good breeders and good peeps! I think that is too many exclamation marks! Lol!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Welcome aboard! This is the place to be as far as I'm concerned! This and the Bodhi thread, good breeders and good peeps! I think that is too many exclamation marks! Lol!


!!!!!


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

A couple of Blackened Oranges at about 16 days. I topped the one on the left once. The one on the right was topped once and then my attempt at“flux training” as @Silky_smooth calls it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 18, 2021)

I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## FishingwithDave (Feb 18, 2021)

I’m too new to this world to have an educated opinion, but your approach seems like a win-win to me!


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 18, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


We are gonna love whatever you do. Not worth losing sleep over.


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 18, 2021)

Chip Green said:


> Yeah, c'mon Useful, make us some feminized regs already, we really want feminized males.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not intended to mislead inexperienced cultivators, or be taken as a serious inquiry.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


This made my day! Stoked to hear you get to do both!


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


You are a scholar and a gentleman. May your adventures be transcendant and your rewards totally wowzer.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Thank you for keeping the fems coming, some growers don't have the space to weed through the males or wish to chuck and this keep sthem in the smoke form a summer grow of Useful seeds. Thank you for all those who rely on Feminized seeds.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 19, 2021)

I stocked up prior to the decision Useful made to curtail female production. I am only outdoors and prefer female to ease the process. I hope that legalization come before long. Then I can move inside. I have been puffing blackend oranges since October and I am liking it more than the other two varieties I grew. Good luck to usefull whatever route he takes. While I have been growing since the 70s my ability to not work indoors has impeded my knowledge and experience.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


I, for one, am glad to hear this. I grow mostly regs, but femms help me fill in any voids in a perpetual, like when I get a pack of males, lol!

It's been great to find a breeder with top shelf fems, who also also couldn't be more deserving of support.

Thanks, Useful... now go get in a good nap, lol!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 19, 2021)

For what it's worth, I own more packs of reg seeds than fem seeds from @Useful Seeds. I go after the genetics that intrigue me regardless whether they're reg seeds or fem seeds, but I understand the draw of feminized seeds for others.


----------



## Sqwee (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Thats great news, my entire collection of seeds is regulars. I don't usually buy feminized because of the price but at $60 for a 10 pack, I couldn't pass them up. Like people have already said, not everyone has the time or space to grow regular seeds, so its good you'll keep doing both.

Personally, I'm interested in those old school genetics you have, I miss the classics.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


I’m gonna say it now because you never know. Love you bro! Thanks for all you do for us!


----------



## raggyb (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Better to do what will keep you in biz and if fems are it so be it. I'm enjoying playing with regs but already facing mucho seed backload. Not sure what statistically should be better for you but yeah maybe it's the combo of both.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 19, 2021)

Just put in my third order for the month totalling 6 strands. Saw JBC had boo so I jumped on that and grabbed the bbhp x boo that I had been eyeballing this whole time. Needless to say I am excited about trying the useful gear and excited to get to support a great company


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 19, 2021)

@Useful Seeds do you have anything with hints of lemon? looking for something that’s lemony


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 19, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> @Useful Seeds do you have anything with hints of lemon? looking for something that’s lemony


I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


The best smoke i have ever smoked someone claimed was Super Lemon Haze. Never saw or smoked it again.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


The herijuana I grew years ago tasted like carob and faint kitchen spices. Really tight, hard nugs and she even had nice purple colors. I never found it to be as narcotic as it was billed but it really made you feel “right” and happy. Really nice trichs too, like you’re saying. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 20, 2021)

@Useful Seeds , I must say that your fem line(the only fems I own) have takes alot of stress off me. The fact that I will definitely get a couple females out of a seed drop, no matter what, has lifted a weight off my shoulders. Knowing that I can keep up with our medicine was usually half of my worries. I for one was happy to hear you are going to keep doing fem's, but would support whatever direction you took.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


Please do. Sannies is weak. Motarebels is ok. Omeurta is hermie prone. Can't find a report on TX Kids. And they are high as hell. . But bring the potency on, please. That ole Heri knockdown. Ran an old cross of it to barrier reefer, super potent. Sweetooth project be sweet also


----------



## Boosky (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, the Sweet Tooth stuff i can't wait for. Grapefruit is probably my favorite flavor, next would be lime then pine I think. I had a Lemon Lotus pheno that was Grapefruit and I have extra packs of those. Maybe I look for a male next time I drop seeds to cross with whatever Sweet Tooth Is coming. I don't know, I'm just high with big pipe dreams. I've actually only made a few crosses.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Gobi (Feb 20, 2021)

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel day F69. Two plants, chopping soon, waiting for the one on the left to catch up.


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 20, 2021)

Gobi said:


> Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel day F69. Two plants, chopping soon, waiting for the one on the left to catch up.
> 
> View attachment 4832400
> 
> ...


This is your 1st seed grow???? Holy grape ape shit!!!


----------



## Gobi (Feb 20, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> This is your 1st seed grow???? Holy grape ape shit!!!


Thanks! Third grow overall, first time from seed. I'm planning on running clones of the one on the right, it looks like a winner


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 20, 2021)

Gobi said:


> Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel day F69. Two plants, chopping soon, waiting for the one on the left to catch up.
> 
> View attachment 4832400
> 
> ...


@Useful Seeds Can we get some more of these please? I missed the first train 

& Nice grow @Gobi they look spectacular!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 21, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have an update. I know for the most part you folks were very supportive of me changing gears for a while and doing some preservation work with regs and making some crosses as well. BUT, I started off with regs, and moved to mostly fems for the last couple of years, and it was well received. I have been going over this in my mind to the point that i'm actually losing sleep. I'm not even kidding......I went back through a ton of pages and pretty much all I see is feminized pics. So that got me fired up, to the point that I have procured a couple of small areas to continue making fems, there wont be as many, but i'm letting you all know that fems will still be available. I really appreciate all of you !!!
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


So good to hear, but like @Coalcat said don't lose sleep over it. All I have is fems, because of limited space, legal plant limits, and the fems are always great in my opinion. I think that is also the case for many small growers. Anyway, thank you for your attention to your supporters. You are above generous and really care about your products. The @Useful Seeds thread here is always at or near the top of the recent posts when I hit the lightning bolt. That says a lot about how active and cool the people here are. I'm super glad to have this resource. Thanks again.


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 21, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


How about Blockhead x ST#3!!
I have an unopened pack of Bodhi's Blockhead, you are welcome to if you'd like.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 21, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


I would definitely volunteer to run some testers of a SLH x Herijuana cross.... you know, if you need someone to take one for the team lol. I bet there would be some gems in there. 

Like you said, Herijuana is a great high but definitely not my favorite for terps or taste, but if you could meld that high with the gassy lemon tarts terps of the SLH it would be an absolute home run.


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 21, 2021)

Anything with super lemon haze I’m in. Hell I got too many of useful strains right now waiting in line but those would get bumped to the front lol.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 21, 2021)

BOO 51 days from flip. She's going from smelling like the inside of the peel to smelling like the outside. It's quite lovely! She's getting her purps on, it's a bit chilly.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 21, 2021)

not a useful strain but I thought everyone might want to see this big ol bud of dj short something from the everything delightful pack


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 21, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4833468not a useful strain but I thought everyone might want to see this big ol bud of dj short something from the everything delightful pack


This is for Useful. Lets keep it that way. I'm sure there is a thread somewhere for that but this is just easier to plop it down wherever the fuck eh?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> This is for Useful. Lets keep it that way. I'm sure there is a thread somewhere for that but this is just easier to plop it down wherever the fuck eh?


Just like this rude comment?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 22, 2021)

Update on Sour Strawberry Gelato. 

The mutant runt remains a mutant runt. After taking the pics below, I pulled it out of the starter pot and moved it to one of the no-till pots to see if it will do anything. If not, it will become part of the soil. The runt isn't even large enough to clip a sample for sex testing...so I'm just watching to see if it continues growing or if it dies off. 

  

Here are the other two Sour Strawberry Gelato plants. They're definitely looking much more normal than the little mutant. One of them has some cover crop that sprouted shortly after the SSG seed germinated. It was soil that I recycled from a too-small no-till container, so it either went to seed in the old container or this seed never germinated the first time around.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Just like this rude comment?


Wrong. My "rude" comment was very well deserved. If they have trouble with reading comprehension then maybe the internet isn't the place for people that don't bother reading? Find the correct thread and put it there. Real hard stuff.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Just like this rude comment?


He was within reasonable unrudeness until the "but".


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2021)

So I'm going to soak a few boo tonight. Not the full pack I had planned, because now I'm slipping in some testers for another breeder. I guess it works out, as I'll just run the remainder outdoors this season.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 22, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> @Useful Seeds Can we get some more of these please? I missed the first train
> 
> & Nice grow @Gobi they look spectacular!


I am making more, folks have been very pleased with that cross, bushing up a Grape OG at the moment for making more.



the real mccoy said:


> How about Blockhead x ST#3!!
> I have an unopened pack of Bodhi's Blockhead, you are welcome to if you'd like.


That was a bx right??? Blockhead x Snow Lotus ??? I appreciate the offer, but the Sweet Tooth is already in an advanced veg stage kinda. I would not be able to make that happen at this point


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 23, 2021)

Just transferred my 3 Bhanos (banana and boo) into 5 gals to start flower next week and they all smell like an og 18 I had a while ago but with a citrus twist. Loud already with no bud in sight,it’s going to be a very exciting couple months


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 23, 2021)

HUGE shout out to @bythekasiz !!!! As many of you know he gave up space to help with the NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud preservation. Not only did he do the preservation, he made crosses as well !!!!!! He sent 6,794 seeds for me to use as freebies. Pretty dang cool if ya ask me.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 23, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> HUGE shout out to @bythekasiz !!!! As many of you know he gave up space to help with the NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud preservation. Not only did he do the preservation, he made crosses as well !!!!!! He sent 6,794 seeds for me to use as freebies. Pretty dang cool if ya ask me.
> View attachment 4835230


Yay! What did he do for crosses? Or is that gonna be a surprise m?


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 23, 2021)

Bet that lucky lime x ctb is going to be fire.. definitely want to know where to find these when they come out!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 23, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I do it to all my plants like that,View attachment 4827539 lst them then they bush out every time


Isn't this "fiming"?


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 24, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Isn't this "fiming"?


I guess , I tie down the longer stems to so they are all the same height as the lower level sometimes lower and that opens up the middle. is that fimming? I just do what works for my space lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 24, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I guess , I tie down the longer stems to so they are all the same height as the lower level sometimes lower and that opens up the middle. is that fimming? I just do what works for my space lol


The tie down thing is reffered to as Lst or low stress training. Fim means fuck i missed lol and it is basically when you try to top a plant but miss a bit but then it turned into a tech of trimming the plant.


----------



## migenetics (Feb 24, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> HUGE shout out to @bythekasiz !!!! As many of you know he gave up space to help with the NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud preservation. Not only did he do the preservation, he made crosses as well !!!!!! He sent 6,794 seeds for me to use as freebies. Pretty dang cool if ya ask me.
> View attachment 4835230


It must take a special kind of OCD to count out almost 7000 beans. Looking forward to the freebies.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 24, 2021)

migenetics said:


> It must take a special kind of OCD to count out almost 7000 beans. Looking forward to the freebies.


Id be a lazy ass, weigh 15 seeds in 5 different batches, do a best fit and see what the average is then just weigh the lot and divide by the average to determine to estimated amount lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 24, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Id be a lazy ass, weigh 15 seeds in 5 different batches, do a best fit and see what the average is then just weigh the lot and divide by the average to determine to estimated amount lol.


Why is that lazy? Seems like working smarter not harder. Way to remember 7th grade math! 
I think this is an answer for “when will I ever use this in my life?”


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 24, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Id be a lazy ass, weigh 15 seeds in 5 different batches, do a best fit and see what the average is then just weigh the lot and divide by the average to determine to estimated amount lol.


This is how we count out hardware as well. Get the mass for 15 nuts and bolts than extrapolate it out to the 1500 we need. Never thought to do it for seeds, but then again I've never needed to count my seeds lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 24, 2021)

migenetics said:


> It must take a special kind of OCD to count out almost 7000 beans. Looking forward to the freebies.


He probably has one of those seed counter machines i see alot of breeders use on instagram


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey Useful gang, just thought I would post up some photos of Useful's Black Lime Special Reserve f4 since I haven't seen many out there. These girls were flipped a few days ago. I really like the shape of the front two, nice little round bushes. I'll post up some more pics once the buds develop and try to keep y'all updated..


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 24, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> HUGE shout out to @bythekasiz !!!! As many of you know he gave up space to help with the NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud preservation. Not only did he do the preservation, he made crosses as well !!!!!! He sent 6,794 seeds for me to use as freebies. Pretty dang cool if ya ask me.
> View attachment 4835230


Wonder what would happen if I did a Choc Skunk x BOG Sour Grape... Or reversed the skunk and did BOG Sour Grape x Choc Skunk... Those'd be some interesting freebies. I figure it might speed up the Choc Skunk a little and also possibly add some sweet to it?


----------



## bythekasiz (Feb 24, 2021)

Can’t wait to see what you guys get out of the freebies. Just check them over frequently as they are fresh and untested. Mixing the old heirloom with Useful’s treasures should be some gems.
I thought about weighing them also but some are much smaller than others so it wouldn’t have been very accurate. I tried counting just the Christmas tree bud seeds and my number was way off from his so I’m glad I didn’t try to count more. Lol he is a little crazy for counting them all out! Haha have fun!


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 24, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Hey Useful gang, just thought I would post up some photos of Useful's Black Lime Special Reserve f4 since I haven't seen many out there. These girls were flipped a few days ago. I really like the shape of the front two, nice little round bushes. I'll post up some more pics once the buds develop and try to keep y'all updated..


I am completely infactuated with this strain. It's on the level of a Pamela Anderson crush.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Feb 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> It's on the level of a Pamela Anderson crush.


I'll make sure and get some nice bud shots and close ups for you then


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 24, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Hey Useful gang, just thought I would post up some photos of Useful's Black Lime Special Reserve f4 since I haven't seen many out there. These girls were flipped a few days ago. I really like the shape of the front two, nice little round bushes. I'll post up some more pics once the buds develop and try to keep y'all updated..


I was lucky to get a pack someone didn’t pay for. Going to pop this season! Cant wait to see how yours turn out!


----------



## Sqwee (Feb 24, 2021)

My order from JBC arrived today, Chocolate Diesel S1 and Double Dipped Strawberries. They tossed in 3 Fem seeds of Strayfox Hollywood Skunk as freebies.


And I wasted no time soaking a seed of each


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 24, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> Yay! What did he do for crosses? Or is that gonna be a surprise m?


He did
CTB preservation
Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score
Lucky Lime x CTB
Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x CTB
Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Dank Sinatra x CTB
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB



migenetics said:


> It must take a special kind of OCD to count out almost 7000 beans. Looking forward to the freebies.


It sure does, and I count em all.....lol.


Zipz55 said:


> He probably has one of those seed counter machines i see alot of breeders use on instagram


I do not. I use a big paper plate and my Grandfathers old pocket knife.5-10-15-20-25-30....into a pile of 100....then start over. It's not so much ocd, it's knowing EXACTLY how many seeds I have when a vendor contacts me for an order.


iamyou_youareme said:


> Hey Useful gang, just thought I would post up some photos of Useful's Black Lime Special Reserve f4 since I haven't seen many out there. These girls were flipped a few days ago. I really like the shape of the front two, nice little round bushes. I'll post up some more pics once the buds develop and try to keep y'all updated..


Just to be clear, it is meangenes Black Lime Reserve, I just worked it a bit and did the preservation.


BDGrows said:


> Wonder what would happen if I did a Choc Skunk x BOG Sour Grape... Or reversed the skunk and did BOG Sour Grape x Choc Skunk... Those'd be some interesting freebies. I figure it might speed up the Choc Skunk a little and also possibly add some sweet to it?


My vote would be Chocolate Skunk x Sour Grapes......


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 24, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> My vote would be Chocolate Skunk x Sour Grapes......


Ill keep ya posted


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 25, 2021)

Got my order from jbc yesterday too. Added my first pack of useful seeds to the collection, some Bananas n Oranges. Might not get to them for a while but this threads a great read and I’ll be following for sure.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 25, 2021)

I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


Freebies are always welcomed. I run em regardless if they're fems or regs lol


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


What would be the option if you did not send freebies with fems? Send only with lucky lime? Wait until your upcoming regular lines? Send a coupon to redeem freebies?
I'm new here but would appreciate freebies anytime as long as they were from stable lines.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 25, 2021)

"Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away??? "
----------------

Due to space considerations, I, for now, only order and plant fems.

When I have placed past orders with vendors I specify that_ if_ I am to get any "freebies" they should be _only_ fems. Sometimes the vendors actually do so. Sometimes not.

So yes, any regs. I receive will be tucked away or sent to a friend.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I grow both so I'd be totally happy getting regs as freebies with fems.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


Maybe have them as freebies for fem strains that aren’t moving (do you actually have any?) and regs. Or just have them as freebies for everything. If you know about the strain, you’ll want to grow it


----------



## Sqwee (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I usually grow regular seeds but I still have a lot of regular freebies that got tucked away while all the fem or auto freebies I recieved were grown out due to convenience. I have a pack of GGG Diamonds & Dust from around 2012 still tucked away and barely started popping some Bodhi freebies I received years ago.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 25, 2021)

I can only speak for myself on this one but as one of the plant count guys who prefers fems, my three orders came with regular seeds from another breeder. I will admit ordered seeds will usually go to the front of the line for me BUT I would still welcome and grow your freebies after I had tried the ones ordered and I would certainly prefer your gear over another's


----------



## GryphonX12 (Feb 25, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Freebies are always welcomed. I run em regardless if they're fems or regs lol


Me too!


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 25, 2021)

I grow either. Usually few fems so I’m guranteed some females and regulars because I prefer them. So I’d be perfectly happy with regs


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 25, 2021)

Me personally, I'm not opposed to REGs (I ran a whole pack of Lucky Lime) but I understand why, the FEMs are more popular.
With preservation genetics, more experienced growers, or those with more space available (likely a mutual situation) regulars are even more enticing.

Tricky spot Useful. 
I'd have to say, since the FEM seed supply is so bountiful, the REGs may be getting pushed aside by a high percentage of the casual cultivator.

Edit: That Lucky Lime is no joke. I ended up in a situation where the only "cut" I had from the one that really kicked ass, came from outdoors, and had to be euthanized due to space consideration along with an aphid infection. 
I still miss her.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I buy both and have 3 strains of your regs with 21 strains in total. I usually just buy every strain you have but I missed a few of the choc d crosses lol. A lot of paid and free seeds are tucked away but I'll run them eventually. My opinion is I'd buy them even faster with your own freebie. Honestly I'd also buy them separately which would make you more money. Either way, I'm buyin.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I think for for some people giving away free regs with a Fem only purchase can be problematic but only because people are people and rarely read or pay attention. I know someone who buys seeds each year and grows a small outdoor crop to get him through the year. Works great for him and some of his friends and family as he likes a bit of varienty so usaully gets more seeds then he needs, with that in mind grows plants them all in solo cups then he gives away the ones he doesn't use in his garden. Last year he got some freebie regular seeds with his purchase but did not pay attention, his son finally told him he had a male out there but many of the surrounding girls were already pollinated, to add injury one of his brothers only wants one plant each year, he got a male


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I think it will depend on the people themselves and what they’re interested in. For example, if I got a free pack of a reg banana og cross, i’d be definitely excited, but if i received a reg girl scout cookies cross id be less so. Freebies are always welcome by everyone though. At the end of the day we paid for a certain thing that we wanted, and freebies just sweeten the deal (even though it probably would get tucked away)


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I actually mostly grow regular...because those are what the other breeders I like put out. Having seeds I want to grow be fem is a bonus. Also (I do sex testing) if I have a hole in my tent because high males, I will pop a fem. Honestly if I like/want something it’s getting popped.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm with Coalcat. If I want the genetics, it's getting popped regardless. You could work something out with JBC if you end up sending fem and reg freebies. He would allow AKBB buyers to choose what freebies they wanted in the note section at checkout. Not sure how GLG would do this.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 25, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Can’t wait to see what you guys get out of the freebies. Just check them over frequently as they are fresh and untested. Mixing the old heirloom with Useful’s treasures should be some gems.
> I thought about weighing them also but some are much smaller than others so it wouldn’t have been very accurate. I tried counting just the Christmas tree bud seeds and my number was way off from his so I’m glad I didn’t try to count more. Lol he is a little crazy for counting them all out! Haha have fun!


Hats off for doing what you did. Teamwork. Win/win


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 25, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I'm with Coalcat. If I want the genetics, it's getting popped regardless. You could work something out with JBC if you end up sending fem and reg freebies. He would allow AKBB buyers to choose what freebies they wanted in the note section at checkout. Not sure how GLG would do this.


GLG could do it the same way they let you pick your Bodhi freebie

I do agree that letting the customer pick the freebie would increase the chances of them popping the beans vs giving them random freebies


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I usually seem to purchase regs seeds so it doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I run both so they will eventually get wet


----------



## Qube (Feb 26, 2021)

I bought your fems due to the cross only, ChemD X BOO. I would have bought them if they were regs also if that tells you where I'd vote on the matter.

BTW have two of the "DBags" in the flower tent now and they are very nice growers so far, 10 days into 12/12. I'll post pics once they get past that awkward teen age stage.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Feb 26, 2021)

Regs are no problem. Actually I bought the chocolate diesel s1s partially because I wanted to make a chocolate diesel/romulan cross in which I believe the CD should (at least)play the role of the man. So really I was kinda looking for regulars, of those ones anyway. But I'll probably still do it, just by reversing the s1.

Not an attempt at a commercial venture just seemed to me like crossing my 2 favourites that are my favorites for entirely different reasons might make the best possible weed for me is all.

So ya, regulars are cool


----------



## baldmountain (Feb 26, 2021)

I have limited space and a plant limit so you'd think I'd prefer feminized seeds, but I kind of like regular seeds better. I just start a few more seeds with the understanding that the boys and the crappy females will be culled to get down to what will fit in my flower tent. Although my next flower run will be mostly clones and a lone chem cookie trip if it's a girl. So regs are fine by me.


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I usually wont grow regs the only times i do is if its outside. Not worth the space and time taken up to get a male.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


Sell those untested beans as reg packs for $25-30 and have the fems as freebies...?


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


Probably should give reg freebies with regular seeds but personally I’d grow whatever. I grow your beans looking for the dudes sometimes so I’m equal opportunity. But if those fem purchasers don’t grow them and give them to a friend who will grow em’ then mission accomplished.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 26, 2021)

I grow 'em both. I like regs, but use the fems as insurance since I don't grow a lot of plants. I like the way GLF lets us choose freebies, too


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 26, 2021)

My other 2¢ here, cause I was thinking about this last night. I'd just let them fly. Sure, some people won't grow them, but enough will that it's worth it. And many who don't use them will just give them to others or trade them, so they'll still get grown eventually. Tons of breeders and banks give away regs with fems already. 

Ive been giving people my chucks a lot lately. I always tell people, don't feel obligated to grow them, I just would rather they have at least a chance of getting popped then sit in my vault forever. I'll never grow all 1000 Dope Beard Durban x Swazi Burmese I made lol. I might grow ten. But if I give away 500 and someone else grows even just 10 more, at least they didn't go to waste, and hopefully my hardwork will bring someone some joy. And that's how I'd approach this situation too. Even if only 20% of the people who get the freebies grow them, that's 20% more than if you don't send them out.


----------



## Aheadatime (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


My experience is that most people will just tuck them away or give them away. Fem growers usually stick to fems. Closet grows, smaller house grows, or just plain dislike for culling males. I'd say fem freebies with fem purchases, and reg freebies with reg purchases. If you're working on some new reg lines, just hold onto the freebies for now and send them out with the new reg lines.


----------



## Aheadatime (Feb 26, 2021)

Couple shots from my recent orange cookies x chocolate diesel run. Smells a bit like grapefruit. Very sandy hashy trichs. Hardy plants. I'm not a photographer lol


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I run both, so let'em roll.


----------



## Gobi (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I'm pretty new to growing from seed. So far I've only ordered one set of seeds, your fem Grape OG x Choc D. Bought from JBC. The freebies I got are high CBD regs. I appreciate the freebies but with my limited space I'm not sure I'll ever run those. I would be more likely to try the free regs if I knew the strain was good\interesting.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 26, 2021)

I always get reg seed freebies when I purchase fem seeds and admit I never grow them but my friends do. I've never got @Useful Seeds genetics for freebies before either, got plenty of free seeds from Useful himself but not free Useful genetics for the ones I've purchased from banks and I've purchased at least 15 or so packs. So I would grow the Useful freebies if given the opportunity, he has great genetics from what I've experienced so far. I for one would hate to see all the hard work put in for those seeds only to be tucked away to never see dirt. It's a tough one for sure but personally I grow both fem's and reg's so they will get grown if I were to receive them. Wait, was that the question? Lol. I tend to ramble on in the morning after wake n bake with Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## raggyb (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


as long as they're not autos I'm happy.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 26, 2021)

I'd definitely be the one that tosses them in the drawer to be forgotten. It always struck me as odd that I keep getting reg seeds with $200 fem orders, kinda like "hey here's a person that only wants fems...can we scrounge up some regs just to fuck with them?".

Long time ago I had to grow regs, before fems were widely available. After a couple grows that went overwhelmingly male..I was happy to use fems. 

I was kinda bummed when I read useful's musings about transitioning to regs as it wouldn't jive with my now legal, low plant count grow. Selfish sure...but hey.

I do encourage you "useful" to follow up with your heirloom projects and then self the shit out of um....I dig oldschool flavors. You could even throttle back on fems a bit, as long as there's still some.

The preservation runs could be accompanied by s1 fem drops of those legendary strains. Kinda be a win-win-win...Useful gets to pursue his desire to work his throwback strains, all you pollen chuckers get your wish and us lowly fem growers get our taste too.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 26, 2021)

Smoke report on the BOO is in, not fully cured yet, dry but not "cured". I let them run 70 days, cool temps for the grow. Orange Peel Orange Zest is what it tastes like and it will coat your mouth, not joking about that one bit. It's VERY distinctive tasting. IDK yet if it's my favorite flavor but I have a feeling I'll grow to enjoy it more and more as I smoke it. The Buzz is great so once my brain fully associates the good buzz with the orange zest I'm sure I'll be reaching for the jar of BOO more and more. It's a very "Clean" buzz, if that makes sense. 

The plant grew very much "indica" in structure. I had a few different pheno's but all of them had the same stout plant structure, I had three different colors. One was lighter green, one turned almost black and one was a a dark green almost camo color, wicked looking plant, all of them were nicely frosted, one was insanely frosted. They all have that Orange Zest flavor that just pops out. 

Very nice to grow and unique. I've grown tangie before and had some orange terms but nothing quite as Orange Peel/Zest flavor. It's like sucking on an orange peel, that's the best way to describe it. Very Cool plants and I'm glad I bought more seeds, so I can run them again. I'm not sure if I have a favorite to pick out if I was going to clone one. Probably the one that turned almost black, but it's hard to say, one of the lighter green ones was SOOOO frosty it hurt looking at it. 

Great Job on these, they really are their own thing unique, that might be what I like most. They have their own thing going on and the buzz does too, good medicine for sure!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2021)

Gro-n-again said:


> I'd definitely be the one that tosses them in the drawer to be forgotten. It always struck me as odd that I keep getting reg seeds with $200 fem orders, kinda like "hey here's a person that only wants fems...can we scrounge up some regs just to fuck with them?".
> 
> Long time ago I had to grow regs, before fems were widely available. After a couple grows that went overwhelmingly male..I was happy to use fems.
> 
> ...


I hope you saw my post about being on the fence, and that I have procured a spot to continue fem lines.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 26, 2021)

I was taught not to look a gifted horse in the mouth!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I was taught not to look a gifted horse in the mouth!


Wise words.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I was taught not to look a gifted horse in the mouth!


 I m pretty old but I never heard that, what’s it mean


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 26, 2021)

An old horse shows a lot of teeth because the gums recede.

it means that it’s kind of rude to assess the quality of a gift. Sort of takes away from the spirit of giving.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 26, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I m pretty old but I never heard that, what’s it mean


Basically, in lay terms it means shouldn't criticize a gift or something given for free. I remember awhile back some people were looking for Christmas tree bud and would probably kill to have a crack at these freebies. 

- BD


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 26, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Basically, in lay terms it means shouldn't criticize a gift or something given for free. I remember awhile back some people were looking for Christmas tree bud and would probably kill to have a crack at these freebies.
> 
> - BD


Oh okay


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 26, 2021)

I love sayings, dad always had sayings!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 26, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Wise words.



Just sayin... If you shop at the liquor store down the road (24pk of beer a week type thing) and the owner says hey I got something special to show our appreciation for your continued patronage. Then hands you a small bottle of port. Wtf is that...I only drink beer and occasionally a small bit of rum.

No aspersions cast toward Useful, I've never been lucky enough to draw useful seeds freebies, just my take on the vendors dispersment of "freebies".

To be completely honest I don't "get" the freebies thing. I buy what I want and I'm fine with that arrangement. Besides that the marijuana seed biz is the only time I've seen freebies being a standard part of the transaction is 4th of july fireworks stands. Like seeds it doesn't work out ideally...you buy $150 in mortar shells and they give you 50pks of snakes. Wtf...? Right.?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 26, 2021)

I REALLY appreciate the input, and the amount of folks that took the time to post their opinion on the subject. So i'm gonna do this, after reading all of the responses, My thinking is that if a person that orders a fem pack and gets a free pack of NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud preservation, they may get excited due to the rarity. DC Seed Exchange just placed an order, I will send him those freebies. I will hold back the crosses that @bythekasiz made for my reg releases. And also let's not forget that @mindriot is also doing a preservation as well, should be plenty to spread the love with.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## bythekasiz (Feb 26, 2021)

Sounds good! I originally was thinking you could save the crosses for the sweet tooth releases to give people more freebie options with the new stuff. 
No rush, save some for Christmas time! Haha


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need a BUNCH of folks to give me their opinion. At the moment I only have fems at my vendors other than Lucky Lime. My thought is that a bunch of folks that buy fems have no interest in regs due to space/convenience. @bythekasiz gave up space and time to make these freebies. I don't want them to go to waste. Meaning, if folks buy fems, and get a free pack of regs.......will they just get tucked away???


I'm a big fan of reg's and only just returned to giving some fem's a try. That said, anything I have tucked away is only there until I've decided exactly what I want from it.
Due to current commitments it'd be tucked away for at least 6 months. Damn the plant limits!
Edit: I should have read up more here before placing my most recent dcse order. Looks like I'll recieve my order before those are available. I saw Chocolate Diesel s1 fem's, had the money, and grabbed some to add to this seasons outdoor run.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 27, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I REALLY appreciate the input, and the amount of folks that took the time to post their opinion on the subject. So i'm gonna do this, after reading all of the responses, My thinking is that if a person that orders a fem pack and gets a free pack of NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud preservation, they may get excited due to the rarity. DC Seed Exchange just placed an order, I will send him those freebies. I will hold back the crosses that @bythekasiz made for my reg releases. And also let's not forget that @mindriot is also doing a preservation as well, should be plenty to spread the love with.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


 I agree, if someone gets a freebie and doesn't want to grow it, hopefully they will pass it along to someone who will...but even if just a few people grow them I feel it was worth it. Think about all the packs that people actually pay for and never grow. We can always make more!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm still new to Useful gear, and haven't read every page to catch up. Can you guys help me please? I want to know if BOO and Chocolate Diesel will finish outdoors by Oct 15-20? I can't go later outdoors here.
Thanks y'all!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm still new to Useful gear, and haven't read every page to catch up. Can you guys help me please? I want to know if BOO and Chocolate Diesel will finish outdoors by Oct 15-20? I can't go later outdoors here.
> Thanks y'all!



Id say that is when they'll finish, 2nd week of October.


----------



## gokartsrb (Feb 27, 2021)

@Useful Seeds, I feel most of us will run whatever yourself or other reputable reliable breeders offer. I usually prefer regs and some line breeding F3 etc or a True F1 hybrid of stable lines. The fems you use are very stable and reliable and really contradict the typical poly-hybrid negative rap.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 27, 2021)

Will probably pickup a couple now to get the Christmas tree bud preservation but will definitely want the Lucky Lime x CTB and Dank Sinatra x CTB crosses when they come out.


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 27, 2021)

Just picked up 3 packs of Chocolate Diesel S1. Never ran Useful before but I have a good feeling about these beans that I will find something special.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 27, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Will probably pickup a couple now to get the Christmas tree bud preservation but will definitely want the Lucky Lime x CTB and Dank Sinatra x CTB crosses when they come out.


Ya, Dank Sinatra x CTB sounds right up my alley


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 27, 2021)

raggyb said:


> as long as they're not autos I'm happy.


Oh yeah, No autos


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just grabbed some Double D, Blueberries n Oranges, and Double Dipped Strawberries. Also, snagged some Northern Sensemilla from Strayfox. Never tried Useful or Strayfox, so I’m excited to run some next. I’m not sure if I’ll get freebies, but oh well. Ordered from JBC for the first time. These breeder threads are super useful (see what I did there) for helping to navigate the minefield of buying seeds. Thanks to everyone for filling them up with info.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Different strokes for different folks, some like autos and they have definitely gotten better!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 27, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Just grabbed some Double D, Blueberries n Oranges, and Double Dipped Strawberries. Also, snagged some Northern Sensemilla from Strayfox. Never tried Useful or Strayfox, so I’m excited to run some next. I’m not sure if I’ll get freebies, but oh well. Ordered from JBC for the first time. These breeder threads are super useful (see what I did there) for helping to navigate the minefield of buying seeds. Thanks to everyone for filling them up with info.


 Good luck, I just ran Blueberries and Oranges and Wow! Smelled so good I wanted to snort it. JBC is a class act, Always freebies, always fast and always a good choice! Roll on...


----------



## Sqwee (Feb 28, 2021)

The Chocolate Diesel and DD Strawberries I planted on the 2/25 sprouted on 2/27. The Chocolate Diesel came up with her shell still on so I gave her a day to see if she'd shed it on her own, it was still on this morning but all is good after a successful seed-section.


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 28, 2021)

BD x CD going strong. Round 5 weeks after flip.


----------



## raggyb (Feb 28, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Different strokes for different folks, some like autos and they have definitely gotten better!


yeah I don't mind if peeps grow autos it's just that if I bought either regs or fems then i probably wouldn't need something that needs 18+ hr light cuz ize don'ts hav that kind of space.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Feb 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I REALLY appreciate the input, and the amount of folks that took the time to post their opinion on the subject. So i'm gonna do this, after reading all of the responses, My thinking is that if a person that orders a fem pack and gets a free pack of NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud preservation, they may get excited due to the rarity. DC Seed Exchange just placed an order, I will send him those freebies. I will hold back the crosses that @bythekasiz made for my reg releases. And also let's not forget that @mindriot is also doing a preservation as well, should be plenty to spread the love with.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


I’m new to growing and grow outdoors with a six plant limit. I have two seasons under my belt using regular seeds given to me. I had a couple of plants reveal their manhood late in the grow last year which was disappointing. For this season, I decided I would invest in quality known seeds. For me, purchasing feminized seeds make the most sense cause I don’t have to worry about investing a lot of time and energy into plants that I have to toss. My preference would be feminized freebies or special regular freebies that would justify the cost sending off samples for gender testing, something I’ll be doing with the 50 Lucky Limes I bought on auction awhile back.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 1, 2021)

When it comes to freebies I give more credence to breeder and lineage than I do fem vs reg. 

The long and short of it is I buy the packs I want...any freebies are bonus and are generally not included as part of my purchase decision--except in the case of a Bodhi BOGO when I may buy more packs just to get specific freebie packs that sound intriguing but aren't available as a regular choice. 

Quality freebies that I'm unlikely to get around to growing are given away--regardless if they're fem or reg.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Now that is the question! S1 seeds off the 91 seem to be unstable but the best deal on those would probably be shoreline genetics. Lucky dog has what amounts to a bx and is throwing some killer phenos in dog patch but those have stayed sold out for about a year or so. There’s others out there with various results. Lucky dog stardog, chem de la chem, i95 or nyc chem all great chem line options.
> Personally I like D better, useful here has several crosses with the D. If I were to recommend one I have tried and has expressions in that being his chem cookie trip. I really think that D crossed to chocolate diesel is probably pretty amazing also.




I took your advice. I looked everywhere for that Dog Patch but those beans are unicorns. I was going to get Useful's Chem D x Choc D but I think I'll wait until he offers Chocolate Diesel regs again and try my hand at making a cross since I've never done that before. Thanks again.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 1, 2021)

My next run with these three Useful strains along with Mr. Soul's Pineapple XX, Ethos' Cherry Gar See Ya and Sagarmatha's Double Bubbleberry.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 1, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4840972
> 
> I took your advice. I looked everywhere for that Dog Patch but those beans are unicorns. I was going to get Useful's Chem D x Choc D but I think I'll wait until he offers Chocolate Diesel regs again and try my hand at making a cross since I've never done that before. Thanks again.


Headie Gardens still has three packs of dog patch in stock. Shoe reopened the store just a couple days ago.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 1, 2021)

Ooof, I let those Chocolate skunks alone for too long! Now they're thick as sharpie markers with hollowed-out stems. Cloning them is going to be... interesting. Ill keep you all posted! 

- BD


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 1, 2021)

A little update for ya. Beans in the oven....all fem

Bag of Oranges
Chocolate Diesel
Kosher Tangie
GMO x Chocolate Diesel
Blueberry HP x A-Dub
Strawberries n Cream x Chocolate Diesel
Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel
DLA 5 x Chocolate Diesel
91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
Napalm OG f4 x Chocolate Diesel

In flower getting ready for BOO pollen

Jah Goo
Now n Later
GMO

In flower waiting to be pollenated by Chocolate Diesel...Tranquil Elephantizer (Tranquil Chocolate)

New cuts to work with

Super Lemon Haze
East Coast Orange
Chem Sis
Chem D x I-95
Bruce Banner
Fire OG
Apple Fritter
Zookies
Duct Tape
Wedding Cake
Mazar I Sharif

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 1, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> A little update for ya. Beans in the oven...
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Just thinking about at least a dozen varieties on your list will make it tough for me to fall asleep tonight !


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 1, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> A little update for ya. Beans in the oven....all fem
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Diesel
> ...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4840972
> 
> I took your advice. I looked everywhere for that Dog Patch but those beans are unicorns. I was going to get Useful's Chem D x Choc D but I think I'll wait until he offers Chocolate Diesel regs again and try my hand at making a cross since I've never done that before. Thanks again.


You will find some absolute fire in those packs right there, that’s a fact!


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 1, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Headie Gardens still has three packs of dog patch in stock. Shoe reopened the store just a couple days ago.


Is it password protected? What’s the password?


----------



## Xsan (Mar 1, 2021)

I guess I wasnt getting emails on this and missed a bunch but I guess it's time to start boss butt kissing so I can snag some of the new stuff when it hits lol


----------



## Boosky (Mar 1, 2021)

Strawberries n Cream, Chem 4 and DLA 5 will be bought. I will start saving my pennies.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Is it password protected? What’s the password?


Google it


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 1, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> A little update for ya. Beans in the oven....all fem
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Super Lemon Haze box set???? Yes please!


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 1, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> A little update for ya. Beans in the oven....all fem
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Nice, I need more GMO crosses! Duct Tape x Chocolate Diesel, Wedding Cake x Tranquil Chocolate & Duct Tape x Tranquil Chocolate please and thank you


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 1, 2021)

Jah BOO??? Yes please!


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Google it


Got it. I gotta stop buying seeds tho. I already have more than I could ever plant. I’m a seed hoarder.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 1, 2021)

If I could just find a pack of Useful’s Chocolate Diesel F3 regs my life would be complete.....I think.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 2, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Strawberries n Cream, Chem 4 and DLA 5 will be bought. I will start saving my pennies.


I'm down for that DLA 5 for sure, as well as a others.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 2, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> A little update for ya. Beans in the oven....all fem
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Now n Laterz x BOO is gonna be an instabuy. Anything Chem D x I95 (Chem de la Chem?) is gonna be in heavy consideration


----------



## The Old Stoner (Mar 2, 2021)

There is one pack of Useful’s Chocolate Diesel F3 regs at DC seeds right now 9:14 pm


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 3, 2021)

Watch trading for em. Lol. I traded for a half pack of choc d fems, just pulled 2 full males, not hermie's, bout pollenated the tent, wasn't checking real close, so I think I got hornswoggled in the deal. Thanks, ole buddy from Red's site. Lol


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 3, 2021)

All I can say is I like way too many of those crosses. THREE Boo crosses . If anything like my blackend oranges. Be a hard choice. I will have to pay attention for their description here.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 3, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Watch trading for em. Lol. I traded for a half pack of choc d fems, just pulled 2 full males, not hermie's, bout pollenated the tent, wasn't checking real close, so I think I got hornswoggled in the deal. Thanks, ole buddy from Red's site. Lol


who? if you think someone sent you the wrong stuff on purpose leave a review over there but I’ve also seen someone get a full male from a g45 x chocolate diesel so it is possible


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 3, 2021)

Lets just say im probably going to be a proud pack owner of NDNGUY's 1979 Christmas Tree Bud Preservation


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 3, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> A little update for ya. Beans in the oven....all fem
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Holy shit that's a lot of new strains!! Banner Boo???!! A SLH Boo sounds tasty too.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 3, 2021)

I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 3, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Guess you're one of the lucky ones huh? haha

Glad to hear all is well over there and appreciate all the work you do to get us joe blows some great genetics on a budget!


----------



## usbarryl (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow! Congratulations on the new grandchild. 

To celebrate, here's some pictures of a different type of your progeny. These are blackened oranges, F21. First seeds I've ever bought and I'm happy to say I think they're doing well. 

Good health to you and your family!


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 3, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Always nice to welcome a new little one into the world!


----------



## Xsan (Mar 3, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Congratulations! Always nice to welcome a new little one into the world!


Agreed and well said! Congratulations @Useful Seeds


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


I'm expecting grandchild #2 in a couple months so I feel you bro! Congratulations!!! The feeling one gets from raising someone proper is like a breath of fresh air, knowing this world still has a chance. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Anthei$ (Mar 3, 2021)

i've got three chocolate diesel going. two are tall and branchy, and one is short and branchy.
they all smell of chocolate in veg.

congrats on the grandbaby!


----------



## FarmurJo (Mar 3, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


I have used your beans over the years. Keep up the good work


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Mar 4, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...



Mazel Tov! And ++ vibes to Mom.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 4, 2021)

Congrats @Useful Seeds, and thanks for being responsible for one more good person on the planet. We need 'em!


----------



## Foulal (Mar 4, 2021)

Lucky lime resinous male


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2021)

A gifted BandO about a month in. Short, squat, no stretch, slow to bud, doesn't like to be photographed, but I'm told the smoke was great.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 5, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! 

That must be where all the Useful feminine energy went. Useful's daughter was growing a female. 

Both of my good looking Sour Strawberry Gelatos ended up male. Unfortunately, I'm not looking for males at the moment, so they have been relegated to the worm bin. The mutant stayed a mutant and refused to grow any further, so it was culled unsexed. Now to decide whether to pop more out of this pack or keep the rest in cold storage and choose something else.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 5, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


God bless you brother! Nothing better then the grandkids!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 6, 2021)

Another update on a personal level. So they were gonna discharge my daughter last night without the baby. The lil girl has a really severe case of jaundice, her number was at 21. The insurance company will not pay for the room because my daughter is fine, and able to go home, but baby must stay. My daughter expressed her not wanting to leave without her baby. And they explained to her that they understood, but insurance will not cover the cost of the room. So as a dad, i'm trying to figure out how I could come up with the $$$ for the room. Then something happened, I honestly can't believe what happened !!! An administrator, couple of doctors, and some nurses came to her room and told her that she didn't have to leave, and that she could have the ROOM FOR FREE until the baby is ready to be released !!!!! My daughter was very grateful but asked how was this possible. They essentially told her to look at this room as a hotel room that you don't have to pay for. They did explain that they couldn't give her any care/asprin/food ect, she can use the cafeteria for meals...........But the room is free !!!! I AM FLOORED !!!!!!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another update on a personal level. So they were gonna discharge my daughter last night without the baby. The lil girl has a really severe case of jaundice, her number was at 21. The insurance company will not pay for the room because my daughter is fine, and able to go home, but baby must stay. My daughter expressed her not wanting to leave without her baby. And they explained to her that they understood, but insurance will not cover the cost of the room. So as a dad, i'm trying to figure out how I could come up with the $$$ for the room. Then something happened, I honestly can't believe what happened !!! An administrator, couple of doctors, and some nurses came to her room and told her that she didn't have to leave, and that she could have the ROOM FOR FREE until the baby is ready to be released !!!!! My daughter was very grateful but asked how was this possible. They essentially told her to look at this room as a hotel room that you don't have to pay for. They did explain that they couldn't give her any care/asprin/food ect, she can use the cafeteria for meals...........But the room is free !!!! I AM FLOORED !!!!!!


Good deeds! Sending good vibes for baby Useful too!


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 6, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another update on a personal level. So they were gonna discharge my daughter last night without the baby. The lil girl has a really severe case of jaundice, her number was at 21. The insurance company will not pay for the room because my daughter is fine, and able to go home, but baby must stay. My daughter expressed her not wanting to leave without her baby. And they explained to her that they understood, but insurance will not cover the cost of the room. So as a dad, i'm trying to figure out how I could come up with the $$$ for the room. Then something happened, I honestly can't believe what happened !!! An administrator, couple of doctors, and some nurses came to her room and told her that she didn't have to leave, and that she could have the ROOM FOR FREE until the baby is ready to be released !!!!! My daughter was very grateful but asked how was this possible. They essentially told her to look at this room as a hotel room that you don't have to pay for. They did explain that they couldn't give her any care/asprin/food ect, she can use the cafeteria for meals...........But the room is free !!!! I AM FLOORED !!!!!!


That’s really nice! Still good people around!


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 6, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Another update on a personal level. So they were gonna discharge my daughter last night without the baby. The lil girl has a really severe case of jaundice, her number was at 21. The insurance company will not pay for the room because my daughter is fine, and able to go home, but baby must stay. My daughter expressed her not wanting to leave without her baby. And they explained to her that they understood, but insurance will not cover the cost of the room. So as a dad, i'm trying to figure out how I could come up with the $$$ for the room. Then something happened, I honestly can't believe what happened !!! An administrator, couple of doctors, and some nurses came to her room and told her that she didn't have to leave, and that she could have the ROOM FOR FREE until the baby is ready to be released !!!!! My daughter was very grateful but asked how was this possible. They essentially told her to look at this room as a hotel room that you don't have to pay for. They did explain that they couldn't give her any care/asprin/food ect, she can use the cafeteria for meals...........But the room is free !!!! I AM FLOORED !!!!!!


Karma buddy. What goes around comes around and I’d say you’ll be having more good deeds coming your way. You’ve definitely deserve the kindness.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 7, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have another update, this one is on a personal level. My daughter gave birth early this morning to a beautiful baby girl !!! That makes grandchild # 4. I am beside myself with excitement and joy and I wanted to share it with you all. Some folks say getting old sucks, for me it is the complete opposite. Raising good kids, watching them display the values that you instilled in them while they were growing up, and going off on their own and making their own families and having children, giving my wife and myself grandchildren that I know will be raised in the same way as they were, in my opinion is priceless !!! So in short, for me, getting old doesn't suck, I am fully enjoying my journey with both of my families, my family here at home, and my family of supporters right here. I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


Cheers to you brother! Your cup runneth over.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Mar 7, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> A little update for ya. Beans in the oven....all fem
> 
> Bag of Oranges
> Chocolate Diesel
> ...


I bet that GMO x CD will be insane. I just bought a pack of your double dipped strawberries.


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 7, 2021)

Blue dream x chocolate diesel gonna be a producer!!!


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 7, 2021)

Here is my only Gelato 45 x CD @ day 57. She has some time left, and is starting to show a little color. I'll post more after harvest. It's a pretty sturdy plant, and is just starting to get a little floppy as the colas add some weight. She has had almost no smell until the last week or so. Currently she's putting out an earthy funk with some fuel/rubber.

This is one of the bottom buds.


Overall. She is 41" tall.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 7, 2021)

Thought I only had two Chem Cookie Trip but I have three. The one I thought was the lanky Chem D x Chocolate Diesel in the back turned out to be Chem Cookie Trip. So I got two lanky ones and one shorter green pheno. I do have one Chem D x Chocolate Diesel and a Choco Latto with these as well. Lots of different smells coming from this lot.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 7, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Karma buddy. What goes around comes around and I’d say you’ll be having more good deeds coming your way. You’ve definitely deserve the kindness.


I agree! Chalk this one up to Karma, cause the medical field doesn't deviate from policy very often. This is awesome that the faculty stepped up and did what was right, not what policy says. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 8, 2021)

OK.....last personal update from me....lol. I know this is a cannabis related site, but you all have accepted my personal stuff along with seed stuff with loving and caring open arms. THANK YOU !!! 

With that said, my daughter AND granddaughter were released from the hospital today in good health. My wife and I got to see the lil critter today for the first time in person.....It was pretty dang special. Next updates will be seed related....lol.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 9, 2021)

Thats great news Useful!

Best wishes for your family!

Nice plants everyone, I am dipping my toe in the Useful pond this Summer. Very exciting..


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Good for you Usefull. Enjoy the moment. You deserve it.


----------



## Xsan (Mar 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK.....last personal update from me....lol. I know this is a cannabis related site, but you all have accepted my personal stuff along with seed stuff with loving and caring open arms. THANK YOU !!!
> 
> With that said, my daughter AND granddaughter were released from the hospital today in good health. My wife and I got to see the lil critter today for the first time in person.....It was pretty dang special. Next updates will be seed related....lol.
> 
> ...



Always good to hear about good things happening to good people. Glad everyone is home and take joy knowing you have a fighter


----------



## Boosky (Mar 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK.....last personal update from me....lol. I know this is a cannabis related site, but you all have accepted my personal stuff along with seed stuff with loving and caring open arms. THANK YOU !!!
> 
> With that said, my daughter AND granddaughter were released from the hospital today in good health. My wife and I got to see the lil critter today for the first time in person.....It was pretty dang special. Next updates will be seed related....lol.
> 
> ...


That's the good stuff!!! Family first, the seed updates don't matter to me, send them to the banks and I'll buy them. Lol. Just kidding, I love seed updates too. Great to hear they are both doing well and in good health.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 9, 2021)

What is the move with the Christmas Tree Bud? Pop all 7 and open pollinate or just enjoy?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 9, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What is the move with the Christmas Tree Bud? Pop all 7 and open pollinate or just enjoy?


I say the first option.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 9, 2021)

Open poli sounds interesting. Are you treating the tent as its contaminated for the next round? I would think you need to blast everything in the tent with air or be cleaned to not have that pollen sneak up again? Seems like it creates a lot of work tho as I don't want to disassemble my equipment each run and reinstall. Is that usually the go round?


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 9, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Open poli sounds interesting. Are you treating the tent as its contaminated for the next round? I would think you need to blast everything in the tent with air or be cleaned to not have that pollen sneak up again? Seems like it creates a lot of work tho as I don't want to disassemble my equipment each run and reinstall. Is that usually the go round?


I've never done it before. It would be some work to reset but im not really churnig and burning. I'm new to everything and would like to get better at popping seeds before I even get into them.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK.....last personal update from me....lol. I know this is a cannabis related site, but you all have accepted my personal stuff along with seed stuff with loving and caring open arms. THANK YOU !!!
> 
> With that said, my daughter AND granddaughter were released from the hospital today in good health. My wife and I got to see the lil critter today for the first time in person.....It was pretty dang special. Next updates will be seed related....lol.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and God bless you and your family!


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 9, 2021)

blueberry and oranges stacking up heavy and stinky


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 9, 2021)

Orange cookies x cd


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 9, 2021)

boo x chem d


----------



## Qube (Mar 10, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4848983boo x chem d


what day of 12/12 are these pic at?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 10, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4848981blueberry and oranges stacking up heavy and stinky


Nice, bud! Mine's about a month out and no where near this meaty. Rubbed on her last night for the first time, though:
Powdered orange candy. Yum.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 10, 2021)

Qube said:


> what day of 12/12 are these pic at?


Day 51 from flip


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 10, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice, bud! Mine's about a month out and no where near this meaty. Rubbed on her last night for the first time, though:
> Powdered orange candy. Yum.


Mine is on day 40 from flip so I'm thinking probably 30 more also


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 10, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice, bud! Mine's about a month out and no where near this meaty. Rubbed on her last night for the first time, though:
> Powdered orange candy. Yum.


Yeah these girls are almost as orange as boo


----------



## wierdly (Mar 10, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What is the move with the Christmas Tree Bud? Pop all 7 and open pollinate or just enjoy?


I had a time with the Christmas tree bud being so dense and squat, they need lots of air movement. They really stack the nugs tight!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 10, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I've never done it before. It would be some work to reset but im not really churnig and burning. I'm new to everything and would like to get better at popping seeds before I even get into them.


Just spraying / wiping down all of your tent like usual would make any pollen unviable


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 10, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Just spraying / wiping down all of your tent like usual would make any pollen unviable


But what I was getting at was that the fine bits of pollen could be everywhere. Fan blades, inside dehu, on the lights etc. Do you just let it blow around each time to open poli then clean like crazy? I couldn't imagine _not_ uninstalling all my equipment. How would you know you got it all?


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 10, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> But what I was getting at was that the fine bits of pollen could be everywhere. Fan blades, inside dehu, on the lights etc. Do you just let it blow around each time to open poli then clean like crazy? I couldn't imagine _not_ uninstalling all my equipment. How would you know you got it all?


You can buy a big sterilite clear tub to keep males in, they have to be quite small though. You cut some breathing holes on each side and install hepa filters so the pollen can't escape. Schwaggy P's random stuff thread is a gold mine for safe pollinations.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 10, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> But what I was getting at was that the fine bits of pollen could be everywhere. Fan blades, inside dehu, on the lights etc. Do you just let it blow around each time to open poli then clean like crazy? I couldn't imagine _not_ uninstalling all my equipment. How would you know you got it all?


I'm not sure how long pollen lasts at normal temps and what not. I imagine with the rh in a tent and all that, any little specks of pollen wouldn't "live" very long. Feels like how I get when I overthink stuff tbh lol.. Do your best to clean everything and let the chips fall where they may imo. There's only so much you can do within reason


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Mar 11, 2021)

Howdy Folks! I got a free 3 regular seed pack of Useful's 'Mint Chocolate Trip' - but I have no idea what to expect.. Although I see many references to it in my searching, and even found a pic of it, I'm hoping someone could fill me in on the specifics?

Would like to know it's indica/stativa percentage, recommended finish time, what to expect in smell, taste, growth structure, ect.. or any other notes that might be helpful to know.

I have no experience with Useful Seeds up to this point and I've gotta say that Mint and Chocolate definitely sounds delicious!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2021)

Moisture kills pollen, in a 50/50 environment pollen will live for about 3 days. So spray water, clean up, raise humidity, if you can, to above 70% for a day. Anything left behind won’t be viable.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 11, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Moisture kills pollen, in a 50/50 environment pollen will live for about 3 days. So spray water, clean up, raise humidity, if you can, to above 70% for a day. Anything left behind won’t be viable.


Ok so this is great info. Thank you. This means I can open poli w/o the ocd need to strip out my equipment. Sounds like a rather easy clean up too. I've been debating another tent just for this purpose. I have so many interesting seeds strains that I'm gonna have to make a few crosses.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Moisture kills pollen, in a 50/50 environment pollen will live for about 3 days. So spray water, clean up, raise humidity, if you can, to above 70% for a day. Anything left behind won’t be viable.


I thought something like this would be the case. Thanks for confirming


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey @Useful Seeds is this normal for the 24kt? They are 7 weeks today in one gals, with a good stem rub she smells like Cheetos so I know it’s not a maple tree lol


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 12, 2021)

So I pulled my Gelato 45 x CD down today @ day 62. Based on the trikes (95% cloudy with an amber here and there) and a test bud, I'm very happy with the effects. So glad she didn't turn into an 11+ week strain. This was my first foray with Useful, but it won't be my last! I see why he calls his CD a unicorn. Can't wait to pick up some CD S1s. Overall, she doesn't look much different than she did when I posted pics a few days ago. She smells of unripe mango, tire rubber, and fuel. As promised here are a few more pics. 








As a point of reference, below is the above pic with some settings jacked up to eleven. It's dramatic, but I strive more for accuracy - don't believe everything you see on IG.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 12, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> So I pulled my Gelato 45 x CD down today @ day 62. Based on the trikes (95% cloudy with an amber here and there) and a test bud, I'm very happy with the effects. So glad she didn't turn into an 11+ week strain. This was my first foray with Useful, but it won't be my last! I see why he calls his CD a unicorn. Can't wait to pick up some CD S1s. Overall, she doesn't look much different than she did when I posted pics a few days ago. She smells of unripe mango, tire rubber, and fuel. As promised here are a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 4851329
> 
> ...


Love the colors on that! Really good looking buds. I like editing my photosto be more realistic than dramatic as well.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 12, 2021)

I got my seeds from the JBC February raffle today. I'm really interested in popping the Chem D x Banana OG.

I've never heard of Dogwalker OG so I'd like to get a little more information on that strain before I pop that cross.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 12, 2021)

Recently got some clones from the club (really want a GDP and saw they had Plat OG so I got it as well) and saw they had PM and pest on em... So I started treating em and I'm pretty sure they're both not gonna make it. So, to cure my sadness, I popped 2 DDS. Debating on popping 2 Kosher Tangies as well...
edit: Was still sad so I added the Kosher Tangies in as well... 2 future moms that didn't make it means that they need to be replaced by 2! Hoping for that strawberry pheno from the DDS and a Tangerine Kush from the KT... We'll see what we get! 

- BD


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 12, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> So I pulled my Gelato 45 x CD down today @ day 62. Based on the trikes (95% cloudy with an amber here and there) and a test bud, I'm very happy with the effects. So glad she didn't turn into an 11+ week strain. This was my first foray with Useful, but it won't be my last! I see why he calls his CD a unicorn. Can't wait to pick up some CD S1s. Overall, she doesn't look much different than she did when I posted pics a few days ago. She smells of unripe mango, tire rubber, and fuel. As promised here are a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 4851329
> 
> ...


Man that looks amazing. Looks like she yielded well. Welp.. gonna have to grab this if I see it around 4/20.


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Recently got some clones from the club (really want a GDP and saw they had Plat OG so I got it as well) and saw they had PM and pest on em... So I started treating em and I'm pretty sure they're both not gonna make it. So, to cure my sadness, I popped 2 DDS. Debating on popping 2 Kosher Tangies as well...
> edit: Was still sad so I added the Kosher Tangies in as well... 2 future moms that didn't make it means that they need to be replaced by 2! Hoping for that strawberry pheno from the DDS and a Tangerine Kush from the KT... We'll see what we get!
> 
> - BD


Almost all my grow room problems have been from bringing in clones from dispensaries and friends. Always treat outside clones like they have the plague. Pop enough seeds and you will find your own elite cut. Running out 3 packs Chocolate Diesel S1, can't wait to compare and pick a winner.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Recently got some clones from the club (really want a GDP and saw they had Plat OG so I got it as well) and saw they had PM and pest on em... So I started treating em and I'm pretty sure they're both not gonna make it. So, to cure my sadness, I popped 2 DDS. Debating on popping 2 Kosher Tangies as well...
> edit: Was still sad so I added the Kosher Tangies in as well... 2 future moms that didn't make it means that they need to be replaced by 2! Hoping for that strawberry pheno from the DDS and a Tangerine Kush from the KT... We'll see what we get!
> 
> - BD


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, hope you get the phenos you want. That's the exact reason I started growing from seed only, too much crap on other people's clones. And to be honest, I haven't looked back. The genetics available today are just as good as any of the "elite cuts" in my opinion. I have grown many elite cuts because of where I live, you could get just about any cut you want around here a few years ago. Not so much anymore, they are hoarded by dispensaries now and it is illegal to give donations for them to private party's. When it went legal here there was an influx of Californian folk that came for the green rush and they had all the elites. It was awesome at first but then I started getting clones with problems or not the cutting it was supposed to be. Russet mites was the last battle for me and I lost. Had to trash everything, clones, mothers I had collected over a couple year span, the dirt I was growing in... then tear everything down and clean spotless. I was sad at first but found some great breeders and has been smooth sailing ever since. I would purchase a Pre-98 Bubba Kush clone if I get the chance but that is the only one I would take the chance on. I keep checking dispensaries but to no avail, there aren't many that sell them. Friday night blabbing is over now. Lol. Damn Sunny Diesel got me in the zone. Lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, hope you get the phenos you want. That's the exact reason I started growing from seed only, too much crap on other people's clones. And to be honest, I haven't looked back. The genetics available today are just as good as any of the "elite cuts" in my opinion. I have grown many elite cuts because of where I live, you could get just about any cut you want around here a few years ago. Not so much anymore, they are hoarded by dispensaries now and it is illegal to give donations for them to private party's. When it went legal here there was an influx of Californian folk that came for the green rush and they had all the elites. It was awesome at first but then I started getting clones with problems or not the cutting it was supposed to be. Russet mites was the last battle for me and I lost. Had to trash everything, clones, mothers I had collected over a couple year span, the dirt I was growing in... then tear everything down and clean spotless. I was sad at first but found some great breeders and has been smooth sailing ever since. I would purchase a Pre-98 Bubba Kush clone if I get the chance but that is the only one I would take the chance on. I keep checking dispensaries but to no avail, there aren't many that sell them. Friday night blabbing is over now. Lol. Damn Sunny Diesel got me in the zone. Lol.


I’ve been trying to catch a Bubba clone for a hot minute myself, brother katsu sent me a 10 pack of his s1 for free and they got crushed in transit. I feel like if it’s meant to be it will be. Maybe someday. Russets are scary, definitely something to be feared. To be rid of them requires a lot of consistent work, maintaining an ipm is really important. If you do that consistently it avoids anything coming in and getting a hold. There’s a product called regalia, that’s extract of knotweed. It stimulates protective vigor and natural resistance, part of a healthy balanced breakfast! lol


----------



## Boosky (Mar 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve been trying to catch a Bubba clone for a hot minute myself, brother katsu sent me a 10 pack of his s1 for free and they got crushed in transit. I feel like if it’s meant to be it will be. Maybe someday. Russets are scary, definitely something to be feared. To be rid of them requires a lot of consistent work, maintaining an ipm is really important. If you do that consistently it avoids anything coming in and getting a hold. There’s a product called regalia, that’s extract of knotweed. It stimulates protective vigor and natural resistance, part of a healthy balanced breakfast! lol


If you recommend Regalia then I will try it, at least keep it on hand. I try to not spray anything, ever. Sometimes I like to use the bud for means other than smoking and don't want any pesticides or fungicides on it. Obviously it is necessary sometimes but I have found that if I keep clean when going in the grow area and grow from seed, I've had pretty good luck so far. Thanks for the info @colocowboy


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 12, 2021)

You feed it to them at the root, it really strengthens up the structure. They just get strong and resistant. I have been using it for a year now, doesn’t take as musch as they recommend and really does work.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 12, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I got my seeds from the JBC February raffle today. I'm really interested in popping the Chem D x Banana OG.
> 
> I've never heard of Dogwalker OG so I'd like to get a little more information on that strain before I pop that cross.
> 
> View attachment 4851418


Man, congrats! You got some absolute gems. Dog walker OG is Chemdog x Skywalker OG i’m pretty sure, but i’m not 100% on that


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 13, 2021)

I'd second that on the dogwalker, I think it's albert walker/91 chem. What really looked good was those gmo x choc d fems on IG. Might kill a good man for a pack of those, , j/k. No really. lol. Congrats on fam endeavors, especially with chaos in the world. The love vibe is strong!


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 13, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Love the colors on that! Really good looking buds. I like editing my photosto be more realistic than dramatic as well.


Thanks! There were posts a while back here for the same strain, and I think those might have been a bit more purple. It's certainly a good looking strain. The main reason I post pics is to be a reference for folks interested in running that strain. It wouldn't be a help to anyone if I made them look inaccurate.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 13, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Man, congrats! You got some absolute gems. Dog walker OG is Chemdog x Skywalker OG i’m pretty sure, but i’m not 100% on that


Nice! It sounds like I might find some stronger fuel terpenes in that cross. I did a search on here and found nothing but good reviews of Dogwalker. I'll have to pop a couple along with the Chem D x Banana OG.


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 13, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Man that looks amazing. Looks like she yielded well. Welp.. gonna have to grab this if I see it around 4/20.


Thanks! I totally forgot to take a pic with a size reference when I had the camera set up. I grabbed this one with my old phone. I don't much care about yield, but I think it's going to be pretty good. I didn't veg that long, and I'm not running CO2. The plant was only 38" tall.


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 13, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Almost all my grow room problems have been from bringing in clones from dispensaries and friends. Always treat outside clones like they have the plague. Pop enough seeds and you will find your own elite cut. Running out 3 packs Chocolate Diesel S1, can't wait to compare and pick a winner.


You sure ought to find a gem. Hope you post some pics. Good luck.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2021)

Without going into detail I must say that @Useful Seeds is one of the most generous people I have ever encountered, if not the most. I've always tried to live my life with the mentality to give more than recieve, give the shirt off my back kinda guy. It's not very often I feel someone is up to that same degree of thought but @Useful Seeds is on another level! The people in this thread are awesome also, don't get me wrong. I can say for certain that I will always be a customer of his, as long as he and I are above ground. This man is a Saint. Thank you, thank you, thank you Useful! You really make a difference in people's lives, not just with seeds but teaching people how to live. Spread the Love!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 13, 2021)

My daughter would KILL me if she knew I did this. But I have been an emotional mess for a bit, our lil granddaughter has been through some tough times, she was re admitted due to some issues. But she is now free, and home. AND this 10 day old critter has a sense of humor....crazy !!! This little girl has endured so much, so many issues during her first 10 days of life here with us. But she is smiling......think about that.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> My daughter would KILL me if she knew I did this. But I have been an emotional mess for a bit, our lil granddaughter has been through some tough times, she was re admitted due to some issues. But she is now free, and home. AND this 10 day old critter has a sense of humor....crazy !!! This little girl has endured so much, so many issues during her first 10 days of life here with us. But she is smiling......think about that.
> View attachment 4852553


What an angel!


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 13, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> edit: Was still sad so I added the Kosher Tangies in as well... 2 future moms that didn't make it means that they need to be replaced by 2! Hoping for that strawberry pheno from the DDS and a Tangerine Kush from the KT... We'll see what we get!
> 
> - BD


The strawberry pheno is the cut I lost in transit to my new legal home. I wish you good luck finding her. The high, taste and bag appeal were unmatched. Is it bad I have dreams about her?


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> My daughter would KILL me if she knew I did this. But I have been an emotional mess for a bit, our lil granddaughter has been through some tough times, she was re admitted due to some issues. But she is now free, and home. AND this 10 day old critter has a sense of humor....crazy !!! This little girl has endured so much, so many issues during her first 10 days of life here with us. But she is smiling......think about that.
> View attachment 4852553


Not gonna lie...this hit different. My 1 year old grandson is currently living with us. He is a handful but deserves all the love in the world.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 14, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> My daughter would KILL me if she knew I did this. But I have been an emotional mess for a bit, our lil granddaughter has been through some tough times, she was re admitted due to some issues. But she is now free, and home. AND this 10 day old critter has a sense of humor....crazy !!! This little girl has endured so much, so many issues during her first 10 days of life here with us. But she is smiling......think about that.
> View attachment 4852553


Glad she's doing good enough to be smiling now! Godspeed to you and yours


----------



## Boosky (Mar 14, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> My daughter would KILL me if she knew I did this. But I have been an emotional mess for a bit, our lil granddaughter has been through some tough times, she was re admitted due to some issues. But she is now free, and home. AND this 10 day old critter has a sense of humor....crazy !!! This little girl has endured so much, so many issues during her first 10 days of life here with us. But she is smiling......think about that.
> View attachment 4852553


Beautiful! Made me smile right back, thanks.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice, one of the DDS really took off, the other didn't crack so I assisted it via the sharpie method, and both of the Kosher Tangie's were popped! Gonna probably transfer em into coco tomorrow when all of em have a little bit more time to grow! 

- BD


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 14, 2021)

the haog x cd is top notch and the resin has a great flavor and return


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 14, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4853210the haog x cd is top notch and the resin has a great flavor and return


I don't believe you !!!!!! I need to test that to be sure.......HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 14, 2021)

DDS


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 14, 2021)

Bit of an update on the chocolate skunks... Both have produced some straight-up THICK and hollow stems, I'm excited to see them go into flower. Both of them also have a similar overall phenotype being the classic Christmas tree. The main difference is the internode spacing as well as height. the CS1 is a lot taller and more spread out (I am assuming its carried on more of the Choc D) and the CS2 being pretty tight and squat (more of the Skunk I'm assuming). Both clone fairly well, even with the hollow stems; and doing leaf/stem rubs produce a very deep musky smell. Both clones should be ready to go by the end of this coming week, so I plan on popping em into some coco and vegging em out for a little bit then putting them into flower. I currently have 6 massive sour grapes rolling that I need to put into flower, and seeing as the SG's take only like 50-55 days to finish, I'm thinking of holding off on putting the CS's in with them. I'm contemplating vegging them both out and topping them a few times (although with them being pretty hard core Christmas tree's, this might not be a good idea) and throwing into a tent with both the DDS & Kosher Tangies when they're cloned and rolling... decisions decisions! 

- BD


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 15, 2021)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 4825619Couple chocolate skunks in front aprox 3 week flower ..got couple new chocolate skunks 2.0 and Kosher tangie started in veg room


getting chop this week chocolate skunk


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> My daughter would KILL me if she knew I did this. But I have been an emotional mess for a bit, our lil granddaughter has been through some tough times, she was re admitted due to some issues. But she is now free, and home. AND this 10 day old critter has a sense of humor....crazy !!! This little girl has endured so much, so many issues during her first 10 days of life here with us. But she is smiling......think about that.
> View attachment 4852553


She's gonna be fun! Got to hug the grandson and grand daughter last week. First time in a year. I was jonesin'!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 15, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Bit of an update on the chocolate skunks... Both have produced some straight-up THICK and hollow stems, I'm excited to see them go into flower. Both of them also have a similar overall phenotype being the classic Christmas tree. The main difference is the internode spacing as well as height. the CS1 is a lot taller and more spread out (I am assuming its carried on more of the Choc D) and the CS2 being pretty tight and squat (more of the Skunk I'm assuming). Both clone fairly well, even with the hollow stems; and doing leaf/stem rubs produce a very deep musky smell. Both clones should be ready to go by the end of this coming week, so I plan on popping em into some coco and vegging em out for a little bit then putting them into flower. I currently have 6 massive sour grapes rolling that I need to put into flower, and seeing as the SG's take only like 50-55 days to finish, I'm thinking of holding off on putting the CS's in with them. I'm contemplating vegging them both out and topping them a few times (although with them being pretty hard core Christmas tree's, this might not be a good idea) and throwing into a tent with both the DDS & Kosher Tangies when they're cloned and rolling... decisions decisions!
> 
> - BD


In my experience, don't mess with Christmas tree shape. I've tried multiple times, the yield and bud size always seem to suffer. Can't wait for your Chocolate Skunk, I have one in veg. Good luck on your decisions. Lol


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 15, 2021)

Boosky said:


> In my experience, don't mess with Christmas tree shape. I've tried multiple times, the yield and bud size always seem to suffer. Can't wait for your Chocolate Skunk, I have one in veg. Good luck on your decisions. Lol


Yeah, I should just leave them alone and let the Christmas tree's do their things. The nugs never seem to come out as beefy when I top em.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 15, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Yeah, I should just leave them alone and let the Christmas tree's do their things. The nugs never seem to come out as beefy when I top em.


I've had really good luck with chocolate skunk , some big thick solid plants


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 15, 2021)

Here’s another shot of the DDS


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 15, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Here’s another shot of the DDS View attachment 4854129


Looking really good i need to pick this one up .. never grown dds


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 15, 2021)

I planted a Chem D x Banana OG last night, it already sprouted.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 15, 2021)

MIRedBuds said:


> I've had really good luck with chocolate skunk , some big thick solid plants





YerpGodMarley said:


> Here’s another shot of the DDS View attachment 4854129


Nice! Im stoked I decided to pop both the CS & The DDS!
Speaking of....

The sharpie method pulled through again and we got 100% germ rates on the DDS!

And the extra day really gave the Kosher Tangie a good push as well!


All of em went into solo cups with some coco+perlite and are going into my veg tent with some humidity bags atop and we'll see how long it takes for them to break ground! 

- BD


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 15, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> She's gonna be fun! Got to hug the grandson and grand daughter last week. First time in a year. I was jonesin'!


Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!

I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
Chocolate Skunk
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
GMO x Chocolate Diesel
Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel
Blueberry HP (respect genetics cut) x A-Dub
DLA #5 x Chocolate Diesel
Strawberries n Cream x Chocolate Diesel
91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel

In the oven
Now n Laterz x BOO
Jah Goo x BOO
Tranquil Chocolate
Chocolate Covered Strawberries s1

New additions to the garden
Kush Mints
Apple Fritter
Fire OG
Bruce Banner #3
Runtz
Strawnana

I also am currently rooting some snips that I got from a world renowned glass blower, who is an old cat with MANY connections. He even sent me flower samples with the snips. I will list 3 of them to give ya an idea
Elvis
Loompa's Headband
Piff

He also likes some of the new stuff as well, he sent the Oreoz cut, with a sample....DANG!!!!!!!!!! Some good smoke fore sure!!! 

Hope my lil update helps.

Say it now because ya never know

Your friend
Useful


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 15, 2021)

Would love to try that DLA#5 x Chocolate Diesel!


Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


Great update .. thanks for all you do


----------



## Boosky (Mar 15, 2021)

Ch


Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


Chem 4 and DLA #5 fo sho!!! Just tell me when and where. I have grown Bruce Banner #3 and the Elvis. You want these ones! Bruce Banner #3 is the one you want for OG potency and taste, #5 is pure Strawberry Diesel. Funny thing is I got a cut of the Elvis from a glass blower. That cut is in tight circles, makes me wonder. He never called it Elvis, it was always referred to as "The" Elvis. I do have a few crosses of the Elvis that are in safe keeping. She is a special 1 and anyone that has a chance to grow anything she touches, should. I have seen her taken @49 days regularly with girth and weight but I took her to 67 days, so she can be pushed if short cycle is what you need. I was always later than he with other cuts we shared, usually 7-10 days.

Edit: the only reason he let me have the Elvis is if i promised not to share it, I did not. I'm glad someone is going to share it, medicinally she works wonders!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Piff!!!!


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


Piff??? Nice man!! Top of my list of what I’m looking for is something that smokes like Piff. Great high in my experience. I’ll be on the lookout for some Piff stuff from you in the future. Fingers crossed. Ha.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 15, 2021)

I've got some dla5 x goji og in my bowl right now, fixing to rig up some anchor lines so I don't float away 
Popped 3 Skywalker OG x Chocolate Diesel last night. Excited to have some Useful seeds going finally


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


Some tasty cuts my friend. That kushmint is a real bell ringer


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a 1 in 3 chance of this mislabeled clone being Christmas Tree bud. What say you, useful seed connoisseurs? Yay or nay? It was throwing three finger leaves for a month finally getting a few like this. I unfortunately had to take my grow down and give the three plants i had away for a major power fix. Took a clone off each plant. Only one made it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 16, 2021)

Damn, I just had this post completed then fat fingered the back button on my phone...fuck! Anyway, here it goes again.....

This is a harvest update for my 6 plant 3 1,000w hps scrog grow. I used ushio bulbs, 2 bales of promix hp, 6 bags worm castings and a shitload of cupfuls of bio-fish, plant-tone and tomato-tone. I'd previously stated that this was an organic "water only" grow, not sure if tomato tone is omri certified and I did 3 drench applications of cal-mag. Sooo..., it's organic enough for me.

In the final weeks of this grow I had an intermatic timer chew up a tripper (metal ones, never seen them do that before) and the light cycle got f'ed for a couple days. The chem went nuts and started throwing bananas instantly, the rest just threw some fresh hairs and went a bit longer.

I didn't grow up during the digital camera era so I just don't take many pics of anything. I don't have many grow or harvest pics. I just don't care about a growing plant and once I'm all sticky and stinky with scissors in my hand taking pics is the last thing on my mind.

Here it goes....

First up is blackened oranges 12.4oz dried and curing


Next is double dipped chocolate strawberrys 13.1oz curing 


Next is chem D x chocolate diesel 1.2lb curing



Then there's bag of oranges 11.5oz curing


Now the unhappy chocolate diesel, I swear this plant just didn't like something or I was too stoned and forgot some cupfuls of something. It was a beast though, so many buds.......1lb 6.3oz curing. Damn!

Well shit, I can only attach 10 images, second post inbound


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 16, 2021)

Continued.... chocolate diesel 


Finally is the blueberry hashplant/diesel 10.1oz, the longest of those is 9.5in


The shitty camera does no justice at all! These buds are frosty, solid and stinky.

Over all I'm happy as a pig in shit, I dont think it coulda went much better. 

I've only tried the blackened oranges, chem D x diesel and doubled dipped chocolate strawberrys. The chem taste great, the dds taste a bit better and the blackened oranges is a bird of a different color, I wasn't even sure I liked it at first but now I'm hitting that jar like a hamster hitting the feeder. It has a thick thick smoke that coats the mouth with deep flavor. I only smoke joints and sometimes it can be a bit much...but I just power thru it. Lol

I hope everyone enjoys, wish I had a better cam. 

Useful, thank you and solid work! I did read your post about the fems and it puts a smile on my face. Also congratulations on the new family member! Sniff the shit outta that thing! I think there's no better smell than a little baby....it's nap inducing. I love that too, nothing better that taking a nap with a little burr head.

Peace out


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


Damn man... no experience growing your stuff but this shit got me all sorts of fired up, everything in this post piqued my interest. First pack I bought was an overpriced (imo as a new grower) Oreoz cross that I believe due to my experience had terrible germination, very excited!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 16, 2021)

Bring. On. the. PIFF!!!

@Useful Seeds Would you be open to S1ing the piff? I might have to kiss ya if you did


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 16, 2021)

Will love to see what you do with Piff!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


I see what ya did there...listed all that other awesome stuff and then sneaked in the Piff at the end like we wouldn't be all over it.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Piff!!!!


some conflicting info out there on what piff is. Is it some sort of haze strain?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 16, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> some conflicting info out there on what piff is. Is it some sort of haze strain?


I believe it's either related to or also known as black cuban haze. Don't quote me on that though, just my recollection of what I've heard.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 16, 2021)

Update on the Black Lime Reserve.. everything is looking good, starting to get some early frost. The one taller plant seems the fastest so far, the spot on the leaves are probably from the pot not being elevated and it sitting in some run-off.. whoops! Still looking good though. Every plant smells like, well.. Limes, haha.. Lime peels/rinds/zest.. the one in the right front is slightly sweeter smelling, but all pretty lime-y  Stretch was not too bad on any of them.. now they're just bulking.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 16, 2021)

Let us know when that new drop is hittin, at jbc for sure, please thanks


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 16, 2021)

i grew bodhi BBHP years back and loved it. i need a BBHP cross to come back in stock to try


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 16, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Update on the Black Lime Reserve.. everything is looking good, starting to get some early frost. The one taller plant seems the fastest so far, the spot on the leaves are probably from the pot not being elevated and it sitting in some run-off.. whoops! Still looking good though. Every plant smells like, well.. Limes, haha.. Lime peels/rinds/zest.. the one in the right front is slightly sweeter smelling, but all pretty lime-y  Stretch was not too bad on any of them.. now they're just bulking.


I’m getting ready to drop a pack of these. How long did you veg for?


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!


Planning which plants that may be in my outdoor grow this summer: I was wondering when those seeds "Coming out of the oven" might be available for sale. 

Thanks!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Bring. On. the. PIFF!!!
> 
> @Useful Seeds Would you be open to S1ing the piff? I might have to kiss ya if you did


I actually see no reason to NOT....lol.



Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Planning which plants that may be in my outdoor grow this summer: I was wondering when those seeds "Coming out of the oven" might be available for sale.
> 
> Thanks!


I did this particular run so that they would be ready a lil bit before 4-20. My timing worked out.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually see no reason to NOT....lol.
> 
> 
> I did this particular run so that they would be ready a lil bit before 4-20. My timing worked out.


Piff S1 would make my entire year! It would make some unique crosses also, can't go wrong.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually see no reason to NOT....lol.
> 
> 
> I did this particular run so that they would be ready a lil bit before 4-20. My timing worked out.


Ooookay... so as of now 2021 is officially incredible. Thank you for making my year Mr Useful


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually see no reason to NOT....lol.
> 
> 
> I did this particular run so that they would be ready a lil bit before 4-20. My timing worked out.


Spring b poppin!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2021)

Not sure how to word this. So I will just roll with it. I'm a firm believer in Karma......do good, good will come back. Do bad, that will come back as well at some point. So I was talking with one of my supporters back and forth about seeds and stuff, we somehow started talking about music, and I explained to him that I play the drums, and that i'm trying to learn guitar. He plays guitar, and asked me what i'm learning to play on. I told him the brand of the inexpensive acoustic I had purchased. He explained to me that i'm having issues because the action is too high on less expensive guitars, much harder to make proper chords because of the distance between the strings and the neck. And that tone is everything.

Long story short, he asked if he could lend a hand, I said sure, being very grateful for possibly a few easy to understand guitar books to help me along, maybe some cool guitar picks....you know. NOPE!!!!!!!! HE SENT ME THIS !!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me ???!!!!!!!! I normally don't cuss in public, but this damn guitar sounds AMAZING !!!!!! I just can't believe that I now own a made in the USA Martin guitar !!!! I've got blisters on my fingers !!!!!!!!


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure how to word this. So I will just roll with it. I'm a firm believer in Karma......do good, good will come back. Do bad, that will come back as well at some point. So I was talking with one of my supporters back and forth about seeds and stuff, we somehow started talking about music, and I explained to him that I play the drums, and that i'm trying to learn guitar. He plays guitar, and asked me what i'm learning to play on. I told him the brand of the inexpensive acoustic I had purchased. He explained to me that i'm having issues because the action is too high on less expensive guitars, much harder to make proper chords because of the distance between the strings and the neck. And that tone is everything.
> 
> Long story short, he asked if he could lend a hand, I said sure, being very grateful for possibly a few easy to understand guitar books to help me along, maybe some cool guitar picks....you know. NOPE!!!!!!!! HE SENT ME THIS !!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me ???!!!!!!!! I normally don't cuss in public, but this damn guitar sounds AMAZING !!!!!! I just can't believe that I now own a made in the USA Martin guitar !!!! I've got blisters on my fingers !!!!!!!!
> View attachment 4855155View attachment 4855156


I'm a believer in karma as well. I still have many debts owed. One of the reasons i found this community is to learn what positivity and love is. Great to see you reap rewards of years of good works. I look up to you!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure how to word this. So I will just roll with it. I'm a firm believer in Karma......do good, good will come back. Do bad, that will come back as well at some point. So I was talking with one of my supporters back and forth about seeds and stuff, we somehow started talking about music, and I explained to him that I play the drums, and that i'm trying to learn guitar. He plays guitar, and asked me what i'm learning to play on. I told him the brand of the inexpensive acoustic I had purchased. He explained to me that i'm having issues because the action is too high on less expensive guitars, much harder to make proper chords because of the distance between the strings and the neck. And that tone is everything.
> 
> Long story short, he asked if he could lend a hand, I said sure, being very grateful for possibly a few easy to understand guitar books to help me along, maybe some cool guitar picks....you know. NOPE!!!!!!!! HE SENT ME THIS !!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me ???!!!!!!!! I normally don't cuss in public, but this damn guitar sounds AMAZING !!!!!! I just can't believe that I now own a made in the USA Martin guitar !!!! I've got blisters on my fingers !!!!!!!!
> View attachment 4855155View attachment 4855156


Sick!!! And you deserve it bro!


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 16, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How long did you veg for?


About 1.5 months veg time. These girls are in a 3 x 3ft tent if that helps for your frame of reference.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I'm a believer in karma as well. I still have many debts owed. One of the reasons i found this community is to learn what positivity and love is. Great to see you reap rewards of years of good works. I look up to you!


Thanks a bunch for the kind words. And......I know you have a birthday coming up !!! I forget a bunch of stuff, but birthdays are special.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure how to word this. So I will just roll with it. I'm a firm believer in Karma......do good, good will come back. Do bad, that will come back as well at some point. So I was talking with one of my supporters back and forth about seeds and stuff, we somehow started talking about music, and I explained to him that I play the drums, and that i'm trying to learn guitar. He plays guitar, and asked me what i'm learning to play on. I told him the brand of the inexpensive acoustic I had purchased. He explained to me that i'm having issues because the action is too high on less expensive guitars, much harder to make proper chords because of the distance between the strings and the neck. And that tone is everything.
> 
> Long story short, he asked if he could lend a hand, I said sure, being very grateful for possibly a few easy to understand guitar books to help me along, maybe some cool guitar picks....you know. NOPE!!!!!!!! HE SENT ME THIS !!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me ???!!!!!!!! I normally don't cuss in public, but this damn guitar sounds AMAZING !!!!!! I just can't believe that I now own a made in the USA Martin guitar !!!! I've got blisters on my fingers !!!!!!!!
> View attachment 4855155View attachment 4855156



I don't know much about guitars but love all things Americana! There's quite a bit in that first pic, is that a rock river or stag that accepts fal mags? Nice!


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 16, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I've got blisters on my fingers !!!!!!!


Once you get over that initial wave, it will get a lot easier.
The beginning is the most frustrating. 

That is a fabulous instrument right there.


----------



## Xsan (Mar 16, 2021)

Gro-n-again said:


> I don't know much about guitars but love all things Americana! There's quite a bit in that first pic, is that a rock river or stag that accepts fal mags? Nice!


Same boat here, couldnt tell ya squat about guitars but I was looking at that second instrument in the photo lol. Glad to see the good vibes goin your way @Useful Seeds


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> About 1.5 months veg time. These girls are in a 3 x 3ft tent if that helps for your frame of reference.


Thanks! What size pots and medium? I run soil and flower in 2 or 3gal fabric pots. Probably go with 2gal for this run


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure how to word this. So I will just roll with it. I'm a firm believer in Karma......do good, good will come back. Do bad, that will come back as well at some point. So I was talking with one of my supporters back and forth about seeds and stuff, we somehow started talking about music, and I explained to him that I play the drums, and that i'm trying to learn guitar. He plays guitar, and asked me what i'm learning to play on. I told him the brand of the inexpensive acoustic I had purchased. He explained to me that i'm having issues because the action is too high on less expensive guitars, much harder to make proper chords because of the distance between the strings and the neck. And that tone is everything.
> 
> Long story short, he asked if he could lend a hand, I said sure, being very grateful for possibly a few easy to understand guitar books to help me along, maybe some cool guitar picks....you know. NOPE!!!!!!!! HE SENT ME THIS !!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me ???!!!!!!!! I normally don't cuss in public, but this damn guitar sounds AMAZING !!!!!! I just can't believe that I now own a made in the USA Martin guitar !!!! I've got blisters on my fingers !!!!!!!!


Thats awsome happy for you wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 17, 2021)

Martin guitars are the best guitars made in the world.


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I actually see no reason to NOT....lol.
> 
> 
> I did this particular run so that they would be ready a lil bit before 4-20. My timing worked out.


Oh crap... So long stimulus check.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 17, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I run soil and flower in 2 or 3gal fabric pots. Probably go with 2gal for this run


These are in 2 fabric gallon pots, but I run coco.. so if you're doing soil, I'd probably go bigger.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Not sure how to word this. So I will just roll with it. I'm a firm believer in Karma......do good, good will come back. Do bad, that will come back as well at some point. So I was talking with one of my supporters back and forth about seeds and stuff, we somehow started talking about music, and I explained to him that I play the drums, and that i'm trying to learn guitar. He plays guitar, and asked me what i'm learning to play on. I told him the brand of the inexpensive acoustic I had purchased. He explained to me that i'm having issues because the action is too high on less expensive guitars, much harder to make proper chords because of the distance between the strings and the neck. And that tone is everything.
> 
> Long story short, he asked if he could lend a hand, I said sure, being very grateful for possibly a few easy to understand guitar books to help me along, maybe some cool guitar picks....you know. NOPE!!!!!!!! HE SENT ME THIS !!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me ???!!!!!!!! I normally don't cuss in public, but this damn guitar sounds AMAZING !!!!!! I just can't believe that I now own a made in the USA Martin guitar !!!! I've got blisters on my fingers !!!!!!!!
> View attachment 4855155View attachment 4855156


So, now you pulled into Nazareth!

Ya know, now you're gonna have to learn all those kid's songs that don't quite work as drum solos for tender ears! LOL!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2021)

GG4xCD... ICE ICE BABY!!!


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG4xCD... ICE ICE BABY!!!View attachment 4856402View attachment 4856403View attachment 4856404


Woooweeee that’s some frosty ish! I should be smoking on some of this


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice, all the seedlings are above ground and are opening up! Ill post some pics when the lights come on!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Woooweeee that’s some frosty ish! I should be smoking on some of this


This is my all time favorite strain from Useful!!! Everytime I grow it it turns out FIRE!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2021)

I hope he never runs out of them!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 18, 2021)

Gro-n-again said:


> I don't know much about guitars but love all things Americana! There's quite a bit in that first pic, is that a rock river or stag that accepts fal mags? Nice!


UM, it's one of them new cool .308 BB guns, works pretty dang good.



FlakeyFoont said:


> So, now you pulled into Nazareth!
> 
> Ya know, now you're gonna have to learn all those kid's songs that don't quite work as drum solos for tender ears! LOL!


I reckon I did......and i'm feelin bout half past dead....lol.



Frank Nitty said:


> GG4xCD... ICE ICE BABY!!!View attachment 4856402View attachment 4856403View attachment 4856404


Alright stop.....collaborate and listen ....Frank is back... with one of my inventions...those pics..... grab ahold of me tightly.....they will flow through my mind ....daily and nightly. Will it ever stop ??? I don't know, give Frank a seed....he'll make it grow........LOL.....I couldn't resist.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> UM, it's one of them new cool .308 BB guns, works pretty dang good.
> 
> 
> I reckon I did......and i'm feelin bout half past dead....lol.
> ...


That.Was.DOPE!!!


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 18, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Martin guitars are the best guitars made in the world.


There are a lot of people who agree, I figure it's like with Pot and Ice Cream, everyone gets to have a favorite of their own. Martin Acoustics are undoubtedly at the top of just about everyone's list and I don't know of any guitarist who wouldn't be happy with a gift of a Martin. I play a 1954 National Acoustic Electric. (National Magnesium neck with pickups built into the neck, it has a Gibson body) 

I'd be tempted to have that Martin (or any used guitar) put on a Plek Machine, depending on how well it's set up now. Then you KNOW it's player error and not the guitar. LOL 

That's one heck of a gift!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> That.Was.DOPE!!!


So Frank.....should I stop making seeds an pursue a career in old school rap???? LOL


----------



## quiescent (Mar 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> So Frank.....should I stop making seeds an pursue a career in old school rap???? LOL


get that Sound-Cloud channel set up and a face tattoo, it's pretty easy


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 19, 2021)

This spectacular specimen, is the second seed popped, and first confirmed female, from the F4 group I created from the Stardawg F3 preservation pack I was awarded.
It's pretty remarkable, that the first two beans released what I believe, to be a show horse male, then a smokin hot fem, who is a stone cold fox.
I've already secured multiple clones of each, and will continue to grow out the remaining F4s. I plan to keep clones, and pollen from each selection, unless they are absolute duds. That way all the bases are covered.
This is really freakin' fun, and extremely rewarding. I'm highly fortunate to have the spaces available to take on such an endeavor.
One day I'll be in a position to "spread the love" as these seeds will hold "gift only" status, in perpetuity.


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 19, 2021)

Well have sad news. Still sick. Had some unwanted visitors so had to do and immediate “cleaning” being that I’m in an u friendly part of the country. So sad to say my big ol bd x cd had to be cut and hauled out along with my entire run. But karma was on my side because nothing became of it and I will be back up and running soon. Still sad few days around here though.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 19, 2021)

Sooooo, I put this lady through so much stress to test her stability. She is stable as can be !!! She smells AND tastes like a Strawberry Jolly Rancher !!!! And will kick it to ya as well. Soooo I hit one with my Chocolate Diesel reversed pollen.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sooooo, I put this lady through so much stress to test her stability. She is stable as can be !!! She smells AND tastes like a Strawberry Jolly Rancher !!!! And will kick it to ya as well. Soooo I hit one with my Chocolate Diesel reversed pollen.
> View attachment 4857884View attachment 4857885View attachment 4857888


is that Strawberries & Cream?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> is that Strawberries & Cream?


Sure is !!!! AND, although I am perfectly comfortable with releasing them, i'm looking for about 6-8 people to do a good test on them and get some info and pics. I'm gonna do the same with the DLA #5 x Chocolate Diesel....AND the 91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel as well.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sure is !!!! AND, although I am perfectly comfortable with releasing them, i'm looking for about 6-8 people to do a good test on them and get some info and pics. I'm gonna do the same with the DLA #5 x Chocolate Diesel....AND the 91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel as well.


im down lol


----------



## Boosky (Mar 19, 2021)

I could do a six pack of whatever.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 19, 2021)

Double Dipped Strawberries and another Blueberries n Chocolate chopped today. I'm so excited for the Double Dipped Strawberries I can taste it. Also, not Useful but his pollen I believe, a Black Lime Fantasy from RBJF, super lime taste, very unique. Just tried the Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel and it is a winner, earthy cookies is what im getting pre-cure.

Edit: and super potent, feeling groovy.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sure is !!!! AND, although I am perfectly comfortable with releasing them, i'm looking for about 6-8 people to do a good test on them and get some info and pics. I'm gonna do the same with the DLA #5 x Chocolate Diesel....AND the 91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel as well.


I could test as well !


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sure is !!!! AND, although I am perfectly comfortable with releasing them, i'm looking for about 6-8 people to do a good test on them and get some info and pics. I'm gonna do the same with the DLA #5 x Chocolate Diesel....AND the 91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel as well.


I would be down. Depending on when you could get them out to us, I could squeeze some into the garden.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> So Frank.....should I stop making seeds an pursue a career in old school rap???? LOL


You never know these days,it would definitely help to market your business though!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 20, 2021)

I gotta get a camera my phone can't get it but these oc x cd are looking pretty frosty


----------



## Boosky (Mar 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


After looking this list over for some time, I’ve determined that I will be broke for some time. Lol. I count 12 that are must haves for one reason or another.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 20, 2021)

Blueberries n Chocolate is the fav out of this batch. It will be hard for me not to buy everyt cross that the Blueberry HP is in. Have tried two and the terps from this one I just pulled burnt my eyes and nostrils. The two tried so far are awesome, taste and potency wise.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Mar 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


Something supremely minty/piney would be awesome. Will probably give the BOO a go. Kush mints sounds tasty!!

Can you recommend a glass blower I can buy a decent piece from online?


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 20, 2021)

Pretty sure I’ll snag a pack of everything coming out of the oven on that list and then wait like a kid on the night of Christmas Eve to see what you do with the new additions and snips. Stoked to give some of your seeds a go in this upcoming run.


----------



## Satch12 (Mar 21, 2021)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Something supremely minty/piney would be awesome. Will probably give the BOO a go. Kush mints sounds tasty!!
> 
> Can you recommend a glass blower I can buy a decent piece from online?


Not exactly sure what you want/price range but check out the site jfriendly


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 21, 2021)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Can you recommend a glass blower I can buy a decent piece from online?


Chemdog glass on ig


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 21, 2021)

@stonetechglass has neat pipes on ig.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## TugthePup (Mar 21, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 4859288


Excited for this run.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Excited for this run.


Me too lol


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Me 3


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 21, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 4859288


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 21, 2021)

Is all the Black Lime Special Reserve work long gone, @Useful Seeds? Any keepers kept?
It's been a unicorn in my life. I'm sure those packs flew!


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 21, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Is all the Black Lime Special Reserve work long gone, @Useful Seeds? Any keepers kept?
> It's been a unicorn in my life. I'm sure those packs flew!


On July 1st Useful said he would be running regs. Black Lime Reserve f5 was on the list. I dont want to go too far out of my place, but i think he said with Mean Gene's blessings. I have an unhealthy obsession with Black Lime as well.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 21, 2021)

I share that obsession with the two of you. Black Lime Reserve f5s and Piff S1s or Piff crosses and I’ll be happy as can be. Ha.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 23, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> im down lol


WHOAAAAAAA!!!


quiescent said:


> get that Sound-Cloud channel set up and a face tattoo, it's pretty easy


Don't get a face tattoo... You'll be accused of being a snitch sponsor!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't know how I missed the tester post... I want to say put me in because I want to test EVERYTHING you have in stock,but I'm going to stick with the old schools that I have...


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 23, 2021)

When she lets you know shes ready...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 23, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Is all the Black Lime Special Reserve work long gone, @Useful Seeds? Any keepers kept?
> It's been a unicorn in my life. I'm sure those packs flew!


I spoke with Mean Gene a couple of nights ago, i'm gonna take em to f5.

And his EXACT words to me were "It's all good dude I'm glad to be able to have put something out that helps more people do good "


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 23, 2021)

OK, I have the testers lined up for the Strawberries n Cream x Chocolate Diesel fems. I do appreciate you all making the space..... Here we go !!!

@bythekasiz 
@YerpGodMarley 
@Boosky 
@bongrip101 
@BDGrows 
@Frank Nitty .......yeah brother I included ya, you NEED these in your garden.

PM me folks, they will go out in about a week.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 23, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> When she lets you know shes ready...
> View attachment 4861014


how in the world do you guys get your roots to look like this

ive never had roots anywhere close no matter what i tried

is it longer veg periods?CoCo?

i need to know what im doing wrong lol


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Strong microbial population.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> how in the world do you guys get your roots to look like this
> 
> ive never had roots anywhere close no matter what i tried
> 
> ...


Has to do with a few factors. 1st, I use VERY oxygenated water (the last time I tested it was 15 ppm of dissolved oxygen). 2nd, you also want to use a good beneficial bacteria/fungi (microbes) source. Roots are big n bulbous compared to mycelium, so when having good bennies in your setup, it allows your roots to take up ALL the space. Keeping your temps lower also helps keep them nice and white.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 23, 2021)

Update !!! LOL, the snips I got are throwin roots !!!!

Hazy Kush
Oreoz
Loompa's Headband
Elvis
Donny Burger
Mother of Berries
Lemon Bastard
Chem D x Butterscotch Hawaiian
Piff

I NEED A BIGGER BOAT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 23, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Has to do with a few factors. 1st, I use VERY oxygenated water (the last time I tested it was 15 ppm of dissolved oxygen). 2nd, you also want to use a good beneficial bacteria/fungi (microbes) source. Roots are big n bulbous compared to mycelium, so when having good bennies in your setup, it allows your roots to take up ALL the space. Keeping your temps lower also helps keep them nice and white.


I try different microbes every grow and so far have gotten the best results from Tribus,Photo Plus,and Recharge

im testing powersi this grow since ive seen alot people on IG raving about it.I dont know if the roots are any healthier but it sure does help with the stretch and stacking

I have to wait until harvest to see what the roots look like

what microbes do you use?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 23, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update !!! LOL, the snips I got are throwin roots !!!!
> 
> Hazy Kush
> Oreoz
> ...


any plans on reversing some of these newer cuts you've acquired recently?


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I try different microbes every grow and so far have gotten the best results from Tribus,Photo Plus,and Recharge
> 
> im testing powersi this grow since ive seen alot people on IG raving about it.I dont know if the roots are any healthier but it sure does help with the stretch and stacking
> 
> ...


I thought PowerSi was a silica amendment? And yeah, all are good, I like root magic, great white, orca, the mykos packets... More or less, I kinda just use what I have on hand as I haven't found one which seems to be leagues and bounds better than others. Also whichever is cheapest... Sometimes those bennies get expensive! Currently, I have those mykos packets I found at a local hardware store for a dollar a pop!


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 23, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I thought PowerSi was a silica amendment?


Sort of....think Silicic Acid


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 23, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Update !!! LOL, the snips I got are throwin roots !!!!
> 
> Hazy Kush
> Oreoz
> ...


Mob X Boo already has a spot in my 2022 outdoor garden, all you have to do is make them! I have run them both individually out doors and the combo in fem form should be awesome!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 23, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> OK, I have the testers lined up for the Strawberries n Cream x Chocolate Diesel fems. I do appreciate you all making the space..... Here we go !!!
> 
> @bythekasiz
> @YerpGodMarley
> ...


WOW... I was just reading that post and here you come... It's not often, but I'm speechless...


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> how in the world do you guys get your roots to look like this
> 
> ive never had roots anywhere close no matter what i tried
> 
> ...


Coco is the only way imo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 24, 2021)

I think as a bucket list item we should all meet Useful at least once face to face and travel through his wonderful world of weed!!!


----------



## Xsan (Mar 24, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think as a bucket list item we should all meet Useful at least once face to face and travel through his wonderful world of weed!!!



Usefuls world of weed emporium...sounds like a annual party to me


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 24, 2021)

Xsan said:


> Usefuls world of weed emporium...sounds like a annual party to me


Like Willy Wonka, send out packs and if you get a green ticket you get to go to weed wonderland!!! Man this GG4xCD has me in the stratosphere!!!


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 24, 2021)

My Chocolate Diesel and Double Dipped Strawberries are three weeks old. The Chocolate Diesel has tight node spacing and great vigor, already almost the size of some of my plants that are 5 weeks old. The Double Dipped Strawberries seems to be a little nutrient sensitive, dealing with a minor case of nitrogen overdose from FFOF soil but she's recovering well.

Chem D x Banana OG and Dogwalker OG x Chocolate Diesel are just over a week old, both of them are growing fast. I usually don't have any issue with FFOF and seedlings but I didn't take a chance with these two and started them in some Happy Frog instead.


----------



## Xsan (Mar 24, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like Willy Wonka, send out packs and if you get a green ticket you get to go to weed wonderland!!! Man this GG4xCD has me in the stratosphere!!!



Yeah forget all this talk about fem vs reg freebies lol wheres the distallery tour freebie


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 24, 2021)

double dipped strawberries


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 25, 2021)

This is the Chocolate Skunk (1), she is something special... She reminds me of hot coco with a punch in the middle of your pallet of musk (that good funkiness). Her structure is stellar and even putting your nose up to the leafs (w/o rubbing them) gives off the odor... The stem rub just makes it more intense! 

The runt of the litter (CS2); im debating calling an audible and throwing her into flower with my Sour Grapes just to get a taste of what this strain has to offer. Speaking of, @Useful Seeds, about how many days did the chocolate skunks go before they were done? I assume something like 63-65 days? 

- BD


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 25, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> double dipped strawberries
> View attachment 4861810View attachment 4861811View attachment 4861812View attachment 4861813


I'm enjoying seeing the results people are having with their Double Dipped Strawberries. The single DDS seed I popped is looking nice & happy and is working on pushing out its third set of leaves. Definitely a long way to go before getting to this stage.


----------



## ApacheBone (Mar 25, 2021)

Anyone ever order from DCSE?


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 25, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Anyone ever order from DCSE?


Yup, DCSE is legit and has pretty quick shipping. One of my top 3 banks.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 25, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Anyone ever order from DCSE?


My go to for Useful tbh. Although other places might have better freebies they're just the most simple payment options wise.


----------



## migenetics (Mar 25, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Anyone ever order from DCSE?


imo , definitely one of the best in the usa. Took care of a problem for me that wasn't their fault which I thought was above and beyond their responsibility. Usually 2-3 days shipping to me in Michigan. Depending on the breeder you go with there is usually freebies from the breeder and dcseeds.


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 25, 2021)

Bananas and oranges stacking nice and frosty Ass hell at 3 weeks today


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 25, 2021)

And a couple more pics


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 25, 2021)

Clone root porn... I gotta get her into some coco asap!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 26, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Anyone ever order from DCSE?


So many times....


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 26, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So many times....


Now I know the reason they only have one Useful seed variety in stock! LOL


THANKS!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2021)

8/10 so far on the BLSR. One still has a little helmet, the other is taking its time

@Useful Seeds what did you select for from the f3’s when you took it to f4? What are/would you look for when taking it to f5?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 26, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> any plans on reversing some of these newer cuts you've acquired recently?


Yes........and yes !!!!


BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4862246
> This is the Chocolate Skunk (1), she is something special... She reminds me of hot coco with a punch in the middle of your pallet of musk (that good funkiness). Her structure is stellar and even putting your nose up to the leafs (w/o rubbing them) gives off the odor... The stem rub just makes it more intense!
> View attachment 4862250
> The runt of the litter (CS2); im debating calling an audible and throwing her into flower with my Sour Grapes just to get a taste of what this strain has to offer. Speaking of, @Useful Seeds, about how many days did the chocolate skunks go before they were done? I assume something like 63-65 days?
> ...


9.weeks should get it done.....but you know how that goes.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 26, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> 8/10 so far on the BLSR. One still has a little helmet, the other is taking its time
> View attachment 4863356
> @Useful Seeds what did you select for from the f3’s when you took it to f4? What are/would you look for when taking it to f5?


To be clear, I did not select anything in all honesty. To me a preservation is just that....preserve the line so that others can enjoy the treasures that are in there. I do cull out weak ones, only the strong get to stay. I just didn't want to bottleneck the BLR by doing a BLR select run, one gal, one guy does not constitute a preservation. And I will have the same vision when I take it to F5, open pollination and you folks get to discover your favorites from the line......rather than me deciding for you by doing a select run. I hope that made sense.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 26, 2021)

Transplanted my American Skunk Selection x Chocolate Diesel and it stinky. Strong smells off all the others as well but this one takes the cake. One of the most pungent smelling in veg i have encountered. I usually grow pretty small plants but i have a Blueberries n Chocolate that is beasting in a 7 gallon fabric. Glad I decided to let this one go since it is a favorite out of the last batch of little ones I grew. Hoping to get at least 4-5 zips from it, all depends on my training abilities, which aren't great I'll admit, but my weed does get you super high, of course genetics is most of it, I just try to keep them happy. Thanks @Useful Seeds for killer genetics. Everything I have flowered from you has been potent and unique.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 26, 2021)

My first taste of Double Dipped Strawberries pre-cure and yummy!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> To be clear, I did not select anything in all honesty. To me a preservation is just that....preserve the line so that others can enjoy the treasures that are in there. I do cull out weak ones, only the strong get to stay. I just didn't want to bottleneck the BLR by doing a BLR select run, one gal, one guy does not constitute a preservation. And I will have the same vision when I take it to F5, open pollination and you folks get to discover your favorites from the line......rather than me deciding for you by doing a select run. I hope that made sense.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2021)

Man the thought of that that chem d x butterscotch Hawaiian is slowly invading my consciousness!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 27, 2021)

Time to hustle even harder for all these upcoming crosses and S1s


----------



## mindriot (Mar 27, 2021)

a few chem4 x BOO going into flower.. anybody running these yet?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 27, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Man the thought of that that chem d x butterscotch Hawaiian is slowly invading my consciousness!


Yeah buddy !!! He sent me a sample with the cut.....NICE !!!!! I swear it actually had a butterscotch flavor. CRAZY !!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 27, 2021)

mindriot said:


> a few chem4 x BOO going into flower.. anybody running these yet?
> 
> View attachment 4864204


I've got a chem d x boo that'll be 10 weeks on Monday


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy !!! He sent me a sample with the cut.....NICE !!!!! I swear it actually had a butterscotch flavor. CRAZY !!!!


----------



## Token Dankies (Mar 27, 2021)

I am really looking to get some seeds and yours are on the list, I could only find kosher tangie though. Not looking for much right now, I lost my bean stash and all my gear years ago I'm just trying to go one at a time now for some dank if I can.



Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4853210the haog x cd is top notch and the resin has a great flavor and return


If you don't mind, what kind of press did you get?


----------



## Boosky (Mar 28, 2021)

My big Blueberries n Chocolate and recent transplants going into flower in a couple weeks.
Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1
Double D
Chocolate Diesel S1
Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 
Raspberries n Chocolate
Chocolate Skunk
Double Dipped Strawberries
Blackened Oranges
Mint Chocolate Diesel
Blueberries n Chocolate just got a hair cut getting ready for some LST. Might be three weeks before flower on the little ones, I wanna transplant one more time.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 28, 2021)

Let me trim up some recent chops and post some pics later. I don't grow them big enough for good flowering porn. I'll post pics of the Blueberries n Chocolate big girl in flower tough.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 28, 2021)

Some Chem D x Chocolate Diesel lower. I’m no photographer. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Mar 28, 2021)

Blueberries n Chocolate, again, not a photographer.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 28, 2021)

Called the audible and threw the smaller of the 2 chocolate skunks in the flower tent today! The SG's should finish around 7.5-8 weeks; so I figure with the current size of the CS2, I can just move her into a smaller tent for the last couple of days that she needs to finish up! That and it allows me to get a bit of a glimpse into what the CS holds genetics-wise! Im also going to be running a 2-2-2 for the first 2 weeks of the flip (helps em transition with the nutes and gets the ready for me to start pushing the P & K in flower)


----------



## Boosky (Mar 28, 2021)

Just got the ok from the wife for the next drop. I'm thinking 3-4 should suffice out of the recent list. Variety is the Spice of life. Plus ever since I met Useful I give away more seeds than I buy, Spread the Love! Time to start buying again so I can give more away. Lol.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 28, 2021)

Boosky said:


> My big Blueberries n Chocolate and recent transplants going into flower in a couple weeks.
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1
> Double D
> Chocolate Diesel S1
> ...


GOOD GOLLY !!!!! I certainly appreciate the support !!! WOW.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 28, 2021)

when is the next drop?


----------



## Boosky (Mar 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> GOOD GOLLY !!!!! I certainly appreciate the support !!! WOW.


Always bro!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> when is the next drop?


Next drop will be right before/at 4-20. I gotta tell ya.....i'm cutting it close....lol. I set things up for the specific timing for this drop.....my timing was pretty dang good. I just have to keep busy and make it happen......I got this !!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 28, 2021)

I will also say that Chocolate Skunk is back !!!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I will also say that Chocolate Skunk is back !!! View attachment 4865484


What else is gonna be dropping?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 29, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What else is gonna be dropping?


Blueberry Dub
Chocolate Skunk
GMO x Chocolate Diesel
Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel
Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
Chocolate Diesel S1
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel

DLA #5 x Chocolate Diesel (maybe)


----------



## Boosky (Mar 29, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Blueberry Dub
> Chocolate Skunk
> GMO x Chocolate Diesel
> Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


Send that DLA #5 too, I'll buy it. I'm not scared of a couple bananas if that's what is holding it up. Lol. I know breeders don't think that way and don't want any unstable genetics out there but it might be my last chance at DLA #5, I slept on that one and am stoked to see you have a cut of it. Blueberry Dub and Chem 4 are already in my cart, I don't know where yet but they're in my cart. Lol. Might just have to double down and get two packs of the Blueberry Dub. That Blueberry HP cut is dank! And Chem 4, well, enough said, might have to double down on that one too. If you @Useful Seeds decide not to release the DLA#5, I still got $ for a pack.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 29, 2021)

Of course with all the new additions to the lineup it might be wise of me to stash away a couple packs worth of $ and not get two packs of each. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Boosky (Mar 29, 2021)

Double Dipped Strawberries, again, not a photographer. Lol.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

Hows the lucky lime ?


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Hows the lucky lime ?
> View attachment 4866209


A good mix, dunk some beans!


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> A good mix, dunk some beans!


Making rooms soon though


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 29, 2021)

Dla5 has a weird growth pattern huge leaves etc but great high no worries growing them though


----------



## Boosky (Mar 29, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> Dla5 has a weird growth pattern huge leaves etc but great high no worries growing them though


Sweet, exactly what I wanted to hear. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 29, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Send that DLA #5 too, I'll buy it. I'm not scared of a couple bananas if that's what is holding it up. Lol. I know breeders don't think that way and don't want any unstable genetics out there but it might be my last chance at DLA #5, I slept on that one and am stoked to see you have a cut of it. Blueberry Dub and Chem 4 are already in my cart, I don't know where yet but they're in my cart. Lol. Might just have to double down and get two packs of the Blueberry Dub. That Blueberry HP cut is dank! And Chem 4, well, enough said, might have to double down on that one too. If you @Useful Seeds decide not to release the DLA#5, I still got $ for a pack.


No no no....lol. Nothing like that with nanners. I throw that stuff away !!! I will actually give a back story on this DLA #5 cut. I was gifted this cut ,I grew her up, took a few clones, and flowered her. I actually was not impressed at first, I liked the structure, but the smell bugged me a bit. Long story short, I took her to about 11 weeks, chopped, cured for only a couple of weeks.....went to smoke test. It doesn't look like todays super frosty, pretty, good smelling flower.......BUT this DLA #5 is that old school strange smellin, not pretty bud that will sit ya down for a spell !!! The smell and flavor is old school for sure on this one......the high is soaring. Soooo, I hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed, and to be completely transparent, I already snuck in a couple of untested Chocolate Diesel crosses, and didn't want to push it. But those of you that know how well the Chocolate Diesel plays with others.....know why I made the cross. So, I will go ahead and release a small amount of packs for the 4-20 drop.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend

Useful


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 29, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> No no no....lol. Nothing like that with nanners. I throw that stuff away !!! I will actually give a back story on this DLA #5 cut. I was gifted this cut ,I grew her up, took a few clones, and flowered her. I actually was not impressed at first, I liked the structure, but the smell bugged me a bit. Long story short, I took her to about 11 weeks, chopped, cured for only a couple of weeks.....went to smoke test. It doesn't look like todays super frosty, pretty, good smelling flower.......BUT this DLA #5 is that old school strange smellin, not pretty bud that will sit ya down for a spell !!! The smell and flavor is old school for sure on this one......the high is soaring. Soooo, I hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed, and to be completely transparent, I already snuck in a couple of untested Chocolate Diesel crosses, and didn't want to push it. But those of you that know how well the Chocolate Diesel plays with others.....know why I made the cross. So, I will go ahead and release a small amount of packs for the 4-20 drop.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


More and more i think people are craving that old school high. Especially those without instagram accounts. Nobody but the grower sees the plants and nobody but thise that know the grower smokes em. Sounds like the DLA#5 cross will be a hit.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Hows the lucky lime ?
> View attachment 4866209


Folks like it.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 29, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> No no no....lol. Nothing like that with nanners. I throw that stuff away !!! I will actually give a back story on this DLA #5 cut. I was gifted this cut ,I grew her up, took a few clones, and flowered her. I actually was not impressed at first, I liked the structure, but the smell bugged me a bit. Long story short, I took her to about 11 weeks, chopped, cured for only a couple of weeks.....went to smoke test. It doesn't look like todays super frosty, pretty, good smelling flower.......BUT this DLA #5 is that old school strange smellin, not pretty bud that will sit ya down for a spell !!! The smell and flavor is old school for sure on this one......the high is soaring. Soooo, I hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed, and to be completely transparent, I already snuck in a couple of untested Chocolate Diesel crosses, and didn't want to push it. But those of you that know how well the Chocolate Diesel plays with others.....know why I made the cross. So, I will go ahead and release a small amount of packs for the 4-20 drop.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


 Is this the same DLA #5 cut that Respect used? I grew out a pack of his Goji cross.. was really good night-time meds.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 29, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> No no no....lol. Nothing like that with nanners. I throw that stuff away !!! I will actually give a back story on this DLA #5 cut. I was gifted this cut ,I grew her up, took a few clones, and flowered her. I actually was not impressed at first, I liked the structure, but the smell bugged me a bit. Long story short, I took her to about 11 weeks, chopped, cured for only a couple of weeks.....went to smoke test. It doesn't look like todays super frosty, pretty, good smelling flower.......BUT this DLA #5 is that old school strange smellin, not pretty bud that will sit ya down for a spell !!! The smell and flavor is old school for sure on this one......the high is soaring. Soooo, I hit her with Chocolate Diesel reversed, and to be completely transparent, I already snuck in a couple of untested Chocolate Diesel crosses, and didn't want to push it. But those of you that know how well the Chocolate Diesel plays with others.....know why I made the cross. So, I will go ahead and release a small amount of packs for the 4-20 drop.
> 
> Say it now because ya never know.
> 
> ...


I figured there was a backstory, I know you won't release junk. I will get a pack when released, thanks for the update.

Edit: I will say it now, thank you for helping me see the lighter side of life.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 30, 2021)

Chem Cookie Trip #1- Grew tall and lanky, long node spacing, almost black leathery leaves when finished. Golf ball nugs all the way down, greasy resin and dense. Taste is a mix of cookies and chocolate, lovely taste and my favorite of the three. Potency is 8.5/10.
Chem Cookie Trip #2- Grew the same as #1, could've been twins. Taste is earthy, Chem D and chocolate, no cookies. My least favorite of the three flavor wise but its indica potency shines through and will put you to sleep. Potency is 8/10 but as I said(indica) it will seem much more potent to a non-seasoned smoker, night, night.
Chem Cookie Trip #3- Grew shorter with tighter node spacing and was almost pure green, no black to it. Taste is pure cookies, makes you want to keep smoking it but beware, it will catch up with you and put you down. In moderation it is a fun, giggly and social bud. Potency is 7.5/10.
All three were easy to grow and the green pheno would yield the most if trained properly. I grow in very small pots with short veg time and got about an ounce off each. Very happy with all three and will grow the rest when the time is right or my wife tells me to. Lol.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 30, 2021)

Sorry for so many posts, I just felt that I haven't been contributing as much as I should for what @Useful Seeds has done for me. I'll try to space them out better in the future. Lol


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Mar 30, 2021)

Another run with OCxCD. They are the impressive ones in the back. Front is a Bad Dawg gsc x apollo 13 tester that I've dubbed moon cookies, and a sad excuse of ak47 from ilgm. Didn't really want to do it, but I had to know, and now I know...Cant wait for the new drops


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 30, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Folks like it.
> View attachment 4866308View attachment 4866309


Shiit Looks like im gonna like it


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 30, 2021)

mindriot said:


> Is this the same DLA #5 cut that Respect used? I grew out a pack of his Goji cross.. was really good night-time meds.


Not the same cut.


----------



## Xsan (Mar 30, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sorry for so many posts, I just felt that I haven't been contributing as much as I should for what @Useful Seeds has done for me. I'll try to space them out better in the future. Lol



No apologies needed IMO. If someone is looking for the info they can use the search function and will be happy to find the info you posted. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 30, 2021)

Green pheno of Chem Cookie Trip.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 30, 2021)

Forgot to post, but yesterday was day 1 of flower for the chocolate skunk I cant wait to see how much she's gonna stretch!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 30, 2021)

Xsan said:


> No apologies needed IMO. If someone is looking for the info they can use the search function and will be happy to find the info you posted. Keep the reports coming!


Okie dokie, tomorrow night will do the two Chem D x Chocolate Diesels. I will tell you they grew very similar and had big dense colas. Will trim some up for pics also. Will also tell you that doing these comparisons puts me to bed. Lol. Could probably only do four a night, at tops, before you don’t know which end is up. Lol. Potent stuff!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 30, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Forgot to post, but yesterday was day 1 of flower for the chocolate skunk I cant wait to see how much she's gonna stretch!


Me too.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 31, 2021)

Couple packs from 2019 I believe. Are the blueberries and chocolates fems? I'm pretty sure the BOO's are regs?? The boos all cracked fine but starting growing all kinds of wonky. Looks like 2 outta the 3 are working their way out of it. Even the 3rd worst one is starting to come around. The boo seeds are wild looking. I think I recall having problems getting these to crack when i first bought them. I never got one to the finish line. I'd love to have some orange terps.

BOO Seeds BOO seedlings

Blue & Choc


----------



## Boosky (Mar 31, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Couple packs from 2019 I believe. Are the blueberries and chocolates fems? I'm pretty sure the BOO's are regs?? The boos all cracked fine but starting growing all kinds of wonky. Looks like 2 outta the 3 are working their way out of it. Even the 3rd worst one is starting to come around. The boo seeds are wild looking. I think I recall having problems getting these to crack when i first bought them. I never got one to the finish line. I'd love to have some orange terps.
> 
> BOO SeedsView attachment 4867799 BOO seedlingsView attachment 4867800
> 
> Blue & ChocView attachment 4867802


They are all fem's i believe. Good luck on getting to the finish line.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 31, 2021)

Boosky said:


> They are all fem's i believe. Good luck on getting to the finish line.


No way, the Boo's too? That's great to hear. Thank you.


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 31, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Double Dipped Strawberries, again, not a photographer. Lol.


Not a problem. It speaks for itself!


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 1, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Couple packs from 2019 I believe. Are the blueberries and chocolates fems? I'm pretty sure the BOO's are regs?? The boos all cracked fine but starting growing all kinds of wonky. Looks like 2 outta the 3 are working their way out of it. Even the 3rd worst one is starting to come around. The boo seeds are wild looking. I think I recall having problems getting these to crack when i first bought them. I never got one to the finish line. I'd love to have some orange terps.
> 
> BOO SeedsView attachment 4867799 BOO seedlingsView attachment 4867800
> 
> Blue & ChocView attachment 4867802


Definitely all fems boo is a staple for me


----------



## whendiesel (Apr 2, 2021)

Just picked up orange cookies x chocolate diesel. This will be my first grow using Useful Seeds and I’m excited. Does anyone have any grow tips for this strain?


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 2, 2021)

(Sorry about the picture quality)
The two in the back are DDS, and the one up front is the lone survivor of the Kosher Tangies. Strangly, the cotelydons on the one that didnt make it just refused to open up and the leafs started to grow around it before it finally died (I figure dampening off but cant be for sure). But, the rest of em look super healthy! I figure when the testers come in, Ill throw these in there as well and just do an entire useful tent! Also curious to see how these strawberries stack up to the testers!

- BD


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2021)

Chem D x Chocolate Diesel #2. Will get another pic of #1 tomorrow, I’m tired, I started with #1 and #2 has put me down. # 2 is the better of the two in my opinion and also has better flavor and smoothness. Both are sticky and been curing for maybe four weeks(i think) after 6 day hang dry. Will do a more in depth comparison tomorrow when I’m fresh.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 3, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> Definitely all fems boo is a staple for me


Orange terps/aroma come through on the boo? I plan on getting cuts off of all 3 if I can. I'd like to try running some through my bubble bags. Orange terpy hash sounds nice 
Also.would like to get some outside this summer for a backyard chuck. Not sure what male I'll use


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 3, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Orange terps/aroma come through on the boo? I plan on getting cuts off of all 3 if I can. I'd like to try running some through my bubble bags. Orange terpy hash sounds nice
> Also.would like to get some outside this summer for a backyard chuck. Not sure what male I'll use


Yes they do. Not like citrus, but actual orange peel.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 3, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Yes they do. Not like citrus, but actual orange peel.


Nice. I dont have any strains with orange terps. Over the past winter I've been doing a lot of Frenchy Cannoli style IWE, and it's crazy how well the flower terps/aroma come through with the hash. 

Not sure what I'll use for a male for pollen but I have some Bodhi and baddawg in the veg cab now. Waiting on sex. My last couple of outdoors has been dedicated to making seeds.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 3, 2021)

What is this weird leaf curl on the edges of the leaves of my BOO plant?


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 3, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4869717
> What is this weird leaf curl on the edges of the leaves of my BOO plant?


She knows she's going to be potent, so she's trying to roll herself into a joint.


----------



## ka1101 (Apr 3, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> What is this weird leaf curl on the edges of the leaves of my BOO plant?


How close are your lights?


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 3, 2021)

ka1101 said:


> How close are your lights?


They were about 12 inches but I raised them to 18.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 3, 2021)

rudyson said:


> I think yall are thinking too hard, the paper towel method has never failed me.


Just putting seeds directly into soil has never failed me. It’s not very complicated actually.


----------



## florijan (Apr 4, 2021)

Somebody knows how to get Useful gear to Europe?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 4, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4869717
> What is this weird leaf curl on the edges of the leaves of my BOO plant?


My very favorite BOO (from seed) had this same trait. It did not purple and smelled like a tangerine version of the old mechanics orange hand cleaner.
For your sake, I truly hope you have the same pheno; amazing, mouth-coating, can’t get it off your tongue an hour later, citrusy goodness!


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 4, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> My very favorite BOO (from seed) had this same trait. It did not purple and smelled like a tangerine version of the old mechanics orange hand cleaner.
> For your sake, I truly hope you have the same pheno; amazing, mouth-coating, can’t get it off your tongue an hour later, citrusy goodness!


Damn. I can’t wait.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 4, 2021)

Is BOO a slow grower? I’m only growing one atm and compared to the other plants BOO is way behind.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 4, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Orange terps/aroma come through on the boo? I plan on getting cuts off of all 3 if I can. I'd like to try running some through my bubble bags. Orange terpy hash sounds nice
> Also.would like to get some outside this summer for a backyard chuck. Not sure what male I'll use


I've had orange peel green pheno orange peel black pheno and orange Creamsicle pheno


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 4, 2021)

I need to catch up.....but I did have some family visitors. Got to puff this with the visitors........and they were impressed. GMO Cookies x Orange Cookies...this was an in house test.....i'm impressed !!!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 4, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need to catch up.....but I did have some family visitors. Got to puff this with the visitors........and they were impressed. GMO Cookies x Orange Cookies...this was an in house test.....i'm impressed !!!
> View attachment 4871126


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 4, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I need to catch up.....but I did have some family visitors. Got to puff this with the visitors........and they were impressed. GMO Cookies x Orange Cookies...this was an in house test.....i'm impressed !!!
> View attachment 4871126


this is the one i’ve been saving for, i need it


----------



## higher self (Apr 5, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Chem D x Chocolate Diesel #2. Will get another pic of #1 tomorrow, I’m tired, I started with #1 and #2 has put me down. # 2 is the better of the two in my opinion and also has better flavor and smoothness. Both are sticky and been curing for maybe four weeks(i think) after 6 day hang dry. Will do a more in depth comparison tomorrow when I’m fresh.


Looks dank! Got a pack of these by accident, maybe I was high but I know I ordered the Chocolate Diesel S1's but got this. Not complaining as I like Chem D crosses & your pic looks fire!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 5, 2021)

I need some help from the Useful crew here. I have Chem4 X BOO and Blueberries and Oranges. I have a(schedule limited) 4 week veg period in a 4x4 tent with a 400 watt COB light and I need to know the stretch of these two strains so I can plan to take advantage of what I have space and time wise to get the most yield. I'd like to do a scrog with two plants but need to know if they both have similar stretch rates or if it's just not going to be possible. If a four week veg period won't allow a decent yield in your opinion please let me know that as well. Thanks for any help or advice you can offer. The last Useful strain I grew was Chocolate Mint Trip and it was fantastic so I am looking forward to adding some orange to my garden.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 5, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> My very favorite BOO (from seed) had this same trait. It did not purple and smelled like a tangerine version of the old mechanics orange hand cleaner.
> For your sake, I truly hope you have the same pheno; amazing, mouth-coating, can’t get it off your tongue an hour later, citrusy goodness!


Mmmmmmmm...Tangerines. I might have to try BOO out sometime if there's a tangerine pheno to be had. I have shyed away from the BOO and BOO crosses because my wife doesn't care for orange flavors, I ran Jillybean and Agent Orange into the ground years ago, she will smoke anything except orange and Sativa's. She gets anxiety with the Sativa's. With all the variety of Chocolate Diesel crosses I just haven't had to try the BOO but tangerine flavor, now you have my attention. Tangerine Dream was one of my favorites.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 6, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> this is the one i’ve been saving for, i need it




When AA see that new Useful cookies drop...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 6, 2021)

We got it done !!!! When I say we........it's just me and my sweet wife that have been together for about 30 years. 2 nice drops bein shipped out tomorrow to JBC Seeds, and DC Seed Exchange. 

And a note to the folks that signed up to test .......they will be shipped out on Monday. I will send you all a tracking number.

Say it now because ya never know

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 6, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> We got it done !!!! When I say we........it's just me and my sweet wife that have been together for about 30 years. 2 nice drops bein shipped out tomorrow to JBC Seeds, and DC Seed Exchange.


JBC?

That's the place now running a 15% off sale!

Nice timing


----------



## Boosky (Apr 6, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> We got it done !!!! When I say we........it's just me and my sweet wife that have been together for about 30 years. 2 nice drops bein shipped out tomorrow to JBC Seeds, and DC Seed Exchange.
> 
> And a note to the folks that signed up to test .......they will be shipped out on Monday. I will send you all a tracking number.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Rejoice!!! Or something like that, been saving my pennies and hopefully be able to aquire 3-4 packs if I get to the drop in time.


----------



## Xsan (Apr 6, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Yay!!! Rejoice!!! Or something like that, been saving my pennies and hopefully be able to aquire 3-4 packs if I get to the drop in time.


I started prepping the boss when @Useful Seeds let us know it was coming lol. Now to try and decide which ones to grab and try to show some self restraint to avoid the "you spent how much?!?" question


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 6, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> JBC?
> 
> That's the place now running a 15% off sale!
> 
> Nice timing


15, 20, 25, and 30% sales. Plus you can use the extra 10% off code RIU10 for the selections that are 15&20% off.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 6, 2021)

Just ordered a bunch of seeds for my next run or two, but I’ll probably still snag some of these. If I get them here in time I’ll run a plant or two this go. Really want to check out the Useful seeds. Will definitely support someone who will S1 Piff and sell me some seeds. Ha. Running some Orange Piff from Top Dawg this go. Love me some Pif.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 6, 2021)

Seedlings are plugging along nicely! 

All of them have roots coming out of the bottoms of the cups, and are growing more and more by the day! Front and center is the Kosher Tangie, and the back 2 are DDS.

- BD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 6, 2021)

Meanwhile, in the other world I live in...


Useful Seeds said:


> We got it done !!!! When I say we........it's just me and my sweet wife that have been together for about 30 years. 2 nice drops bein shipped out tomorrow to JBC Seeds, and DC Seed Exchange.
> 
> And a note to the folks that signed up to test .......they will be shipped out on Monday. I will send you all a tracking number.
> 
> ...


You had me ready to kill my brother cause I thought that he kept them and was telling me that they never showed up!!! LOL!!!

I forgot something... The other world I was talking about... This is a giant WW at 70 days from sprout...


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 7, 2021)

So kosher tangie is the same as 24 k gold?


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 7, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> So kosher tangie is the same as 24 k gold?


The kosher part yes. To my understanding, its another strain which has multiple names... Jew Gold, Kosher Kush, and 24k Gold are just a few names it goes under.


----------



## Drumminghead (Apr 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4864503


Sweeps bahahaha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> The kosher part yes. To my understanding, its another strain which has multiple names... Jew Gold, Kosher Kush, and 24k Gold are just a few names it goes under.


I think kosher tangie is the kosher kush or jew gold x tangie. So a cross but not the same.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 7, 2021)

@Jmass420 @BDGrows @thenotsoesoteric

So actually Kosher Tangie and 24k are the same. 24k is a cross of kosher Kush and Tangie as well.

Jew Gold is different than Kosher Kush as well. It's either a particular pheno of Kosher Kush or Kosher Kush crossed to a mystery parent but I dont think a definitive answers ever been found. The rumor is a group of Jewish kids in LA were slinging a bunch of the stuff in well off circles and it became an established and popular strain there.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 7, 2021)

Kosher Kush is S1 seeds of Jew Gold the clone, I think. And yes 24K is Kosher Tangie i believe. So i guess my question is, is it Kosher Kush x Tangie or Jew Gold x Tangie for Kosher Tangie? Or does it matter and Sunshine Daydream has me thinking too much? Lol


----------



## Boosky (Apr 7, 2021)

I haven't thought about a drop like this in a while. That Blueberry Dub been on my mind and a couple others. I feel like a crack fiend at 4:00 in the morning. Lol


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 7, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I haven't thought about a drop like this in a while. That Blueberry Dub been on my mind and a couple others. I feel like a crack fiend at 4:00 in the morning. Lol


Same, I'm freakin' lol. Will be setting alarms every morning to check up on things at JBC.
How is the Chem D x Chocolate Diesel tasting and smelling Boosky?


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Apr 8, 2021)

Update on the Black Lime Reserve f4. Buds are continuing to stack, still seeing new pistils pop daily. Probably gonna reduce feed levels soon. Resin is starting to stack too, very greasy limey buds, a little funk starting to form in the background. Not sure how long I'll take them, I'll get try and let the plants tell me when they're done 
Oh yeah, I hit a few buds with some of the Black Triangle pollen I had in the freezer, hopefully I'll get a few seeds to play with, Double Black Lime Reserve anyone?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 8, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Update on the Black Lime Reserve f4. Buds are continuing to stack, still seeing new pistils pop daily. Probably gonna reduce feed levels soon. Resin is starting to stack too, very greasy limey buds, a little funk starting to form in the background. Not sure how long I'll take them, I'll get try and let the plants tell me when they're done
> Oh yeah, I hit a few buds with some of the Black Triangle pollen I had in the freezer, hopefully I'll get a few seeds to play with, Double Black Lime Reserve anyone?


How many days are these pics at? I have nine seedlings going now


----------



## Boosky (Apr 8, 2021)

Sorry for being a little late on this. 
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel #1
#2 is smoother and tastes better. After trimming #1 I saw that I might have a bit of nute burned tips on it, hence the more harsh taste and exhale. Still rocks though and is sticky as can be.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 8, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Same, I'm freakin' lol. Will be setting alarms every morning to check up on things at JBC.
> How is the Chem D x Chocolate Diesel tasting and smelling Boosky?


No sweetness or sour to it, almost pure Chem D stank coming through. I hope the Chem 4 shines as much as the Chem D does in this one. I love me some Chem 4!


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Apr 8, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How many days are these pics at? I have nine seedlings going now


I think they're about 45ish days.. didn't exactly keep track this time, but that's close.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 8, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Update on the Black Lime Reserve f4. Buds are continuing to stack, still seeing new pistils pop daily. Probably gonna reduce feed levels soon. Resin is starting to stack too, very greasy limey buds, a little funk starting to form in the background. Not sure how long I'll take them, I'll get try and let the plants tell me when they're done
> Oh yeah, I hit a few buds with some of the Black Triangle pollen I had in the freezer, hopefully I'll get a few seeds to play with, Double Black Lime Reserve anyone?


Double Black Lime.... need a tester?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 8, 2021)

Boosky said:


> No sweetness or sour to it, almost pure Chem D stank coming through. I hope the Chem 4 shines as much as the Chem D does in this one. I love me some Chem 4!


Funny you say that. I actually prefer the #4 over the D. Just something about it I prefer. Don't get me wrong.....Chem D is awesome, but the 4 is my fave.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Funny you say that. I actually prefer the #4 over the D. Just something about it I prefer. Don't get me wrong.....Chem D is awesome, but the 4 is my fave.


Indeed, something about the high that just suits me best out all the Chem's.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 8, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Update on the Black Lime Reserve f4. Buds are continuing to stack, still seeing new pistils pop daily. Probably gonna reduce feed levels soon. Resin is starting to stack too, very greasy limey buds, a little funk starting to form in the background. Not sure how long I'll take them, I'll get try and let the plants tell me when they're done
> Oh yeah, I hit a few buds with some of the Black Triangle pollen I had in the freezer, hopefully I'll get a few seeds to play with, Double Black Lime Reserve anyone?


I see people using both male and female Black Triangle, suppose I better pop mine. I have to admit though, since finding stable fem seeds my regular seed side of the garden has gotten smaller so I find myself going through less and less regulars that I have. The color of your buds make my mouth water, that lime green! I hope I get some of my Lucky Lime that same color, got three Black Lime Reserve from a local board member to try as well. Beautiful buds!


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I see people using both male and female Black Triangle, suppose I better pop mine. I have to admit though, since finding stable fem seeds my regular seed side of the garden has gotten smaller so I find myself going through less and less regulars that I have. The color of your buds make my mouth water, that lime green! I hope I get some of my Lucky Lime that same color, got three Black Lime Reserve from a local board member to try as well. Beautiful buds!


Hey Boo, hope you get that pheno! I’m still lovin all phenos of the BLSRs I harvested last fall!


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Apr 8, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I see people using both male and female Black Triangle, suppose I better pop mine.


Yeah, I really like the Black Triangle, all three of my girls were good, earthy, onion, piney, fruity, funk. I made some F2's but haven't explored them yet, I'm hoping to find a more TK leaner. Hopefully the pollen is still good! Thanks for the kind words  Good luck with your Triangles and BLSRs!


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 8, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Can't wait to go camping, fishing with her.....you know, the good stuff that every child should get the chance to experience. Glad to hear ya got to hug your grandchildren !!!
> 
> I promised a seed update....here ya go. Coming out of the oven.....all fems !!!
> Chocolate Skunk
> ...


I want "Piff-eoz"! And some other piffs!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 8, 2021)

I know you're super busy but when you get a chance can you post a brief description of how Chem4 x BOO grows? Especially things like stretch with a four week veg. I've been searching but just can't find any info and I'm running into a time crunch because I have a surgery scheduled in July but really wanted to do a run of your gear again before I have to go in. Never know if your coming our of a Veterans hospital(just kidding) I hope.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 9, 2021)

Banana nut bread pheno here I come!!! Looks like transplant time, they look a little hungry.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 9, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I know you're super busy but when you get a chance can you post a brief description of how Chem4 x BOO grows? Especially things like stretch with a four week veg. I've been searching but just can't find any info and I'm running into a time crunch because I have a surgery scheduled in July but really wanted to do a run of your gear again before I have to go in. Never know if your coming our of a Veterans hospital(just kidding) I hope.


It is pretty new so I don’t know if you’ll get an answer. I would look up Chem 4 and BOO separately and then squish the answers together. You will be pretty close to guessing an approximate time and stretch. I’m trying to help but don’t know if I did a very good job, sorry. That is just what I do if there isn’t a lot of info on a strain. Good luck on your grow and surgery.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 9, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Transplanted my American Skunk Selection x Chocolate Diesel and it stinky. Strong smells off all the others as well but this one takes the cake. One of the most pungent smelling in veg i have encountered. I usually grow pretty small plants but i have a Blueberries n Chocolate that is beasting in a 7 gallon fabric. Glad I decided to let this one go since it is a favorite out of the last batch of little ones I grew. Hoping to get at least 4-5 zips from it, all depends on my training abilities, which aren't great I'll admit, but my weed does get you super high, of course genetics is most of it, I just try to keep them happy. Thanks @Useful Seeds for killer genetics. Everything I have flowered from you has been potent and unique.


Useful had a ASS x ChocD cross?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 9, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Useful had a ASS x ChocD cross?


Yes, it is a Skunk cut that Bodhi selected. Does anyone know if that cut is a selection from Appalachian Super Skunk? @Useful Seeds ? The ASS reference thing has made me wonder.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 9, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Yes, it is a Skunk cut that Bodhi selected. Does anyone know if that cut is a selection from Appalachian Super Skunk? @Useful Seeds ? The ASS reference thing has made me wonder.


American Skunk Selection is actually Hippy Slayer x HAOG x Roadkill Skunk. Here she is.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> American Skunk Selection is actually Hippy Slayer x HAOG x Roadkill Skunk. Here she is.
> View attachment 4874875


Thank you sir. Nope, not anything like Appalachian Super Skunk.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 9, 2021)

Boosky said:


> It is pretty new so I don’t know if you’ll get an answer. I would look up Chem 4 and BOO separately and then squish the answers together. You will be pretty close to guessing an approximate time and stretch. I’m trying to help but don’t know if I did a very good job, sorry. That is just what I do if there isn’t a lot of info on a strain. Good luck on your grow and surgery.


I'm just happy someone answered. I was about to start asking " Bueller?? Bueller??" I thought maybe it was my breath. Yeah, I did try to look up info on the two parent strains, thanks for that. I'm just worried about which way the cross would lean. I have a small tent and this is medicine for me and my wife. If things go sideways it's a really big deal. I just decided to pop some autos since an answer didn't seem to be coming anytime soon and I was really facing a hard start deadline. I'll do some mint chocolate trip I found while digging for those autos next go round, I loved those terps. Thanks again for taking the time, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 9, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> American Skunk Selection is actually Hippy Slayer x HAOG x Roadkill Skunk. Here she is.
> View attachment 4874875


 I know what I want for my bday!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 9, 2021)

G


FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'm just happy someone answered. I was about to start asking " Bueller?? Bueller??" I thought maybe it was my breath. Yeah, I did try to look up info on the two parent strains, thanks for that. I'm just worried about which way the cross would lean. I have a small tent and this is medicine for me and my wife. If things go sideways it's a really big deal. I just decided to pop some autos since an answer didn't seem to be coming anytime soon and I was really facing a hard start deadline. I'll do some mint chocolate trip I found while digging for those autos next go round, I loved those terps. Thanks again for taking the time, I really appreciate it.


Good people here, for the most part...


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 9, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> G
> Good people here, for the most part...


Absolutely, I've been following Useful's thread since the beginning. Hope my attempt at humor didn't come across as snidely. I was trying to be funny. This is the only place I follow online. I'm too old for the crap that goes on with most of the internet forums. I just want to scream "you damn kids, get off my lawn" then I smoke a bowl and calm down. I've somehow become a hippie version of my grandfather.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 9, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Absolutely, I've been following Useful's thread since the beginning. Hope my attempt at humor didn't come across as snidely. I was trying to be funny. This is the only place I follow online. I'm too old for the crap that goes on with most of the internet forums. I just want to scream "you damn kids, get off my lawn" then I smoke a bowl and calm down. I've somehow become a hippie version of my grandfather.


----------



## Railage (Apr 9, 2021)

@Useful Seeds 

any restocks planned for anywhere?


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 9, 2021)

Railage said:


> @Useful Seeds
> 
> any restocks planned for anywhere?


He said he shipped out seeds to JBC and DCSE a few days ago or so. He posted in here about it somewhere.


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 9, 2021)

Well my cross turned out decent got a few seeds out of it but not as many as i thought only the pistols on the nodes produced seeds is that normal?. Anyway should be a really nice cross, and this was not pushing the plant that hard lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 9, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Absolutely, I've been following Useful's thread since the beginning. Hope my attempt at humor didn't come across as snidely. I was trying to be funny. This is the only place I follow online. I'm too old for the crap that goes on with most of the internet forums. I just want to scream "you damn kids, get off my lawn" then I smoke a bowl and calm down. I've somehow become a hippie version of my grandfather.


Hence the reason I said for the most part... Whatever you do, DON'T get in the argument about whether or not to flush your plants!!! You might lose a part of your anatomy!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 9, 2021)

And regardless of what people say, no question is a dumb question... If you don't know, then you just don't know... Peace, family...


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 9, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> I've had orange peel green pheno orange peel black pheno and orange Creamsicle pheno


Like oranges or fermented orange skins I’m looking for that old school like moldy oranges smell


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 10, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'm just happy someone answered. I was about to start asking " Bueller?? Bueller??" I thought maybe it was my breath. Yeah, I did try to look up info on the two parent strains, thanks for that. I'm just worried about which way the cross would lean. I have a small tent and this is medicine for me and my wife. If things go sideways it's a really big deal. I just decided to pop some autos since an answer didn't seem to be coming anytime soon and I was really facing a hard start deadline. I'll do some mint chocolate trip I found while digging for those autos next go round, I loved those terps. Thanks again for taking the time, I really appreciate it.


Just my two cents but if I had a small tent I'd trust virtually any strain from Useful over any auto on the market.... can't control the size of autos very well, they flower when they want too. I've has a few surprises where I wound up with monster autos. With photos you can even run 12/12 from seed to get nice small compact plants. Also all of Useful's gear has been very manageable for me and I've grown quite a few.... out of curiosity, you said you were concerned about which way it would lean, are you worried it would be too heavy towards the Chem 4 or something?


----------



## ProcessSpecialist (Apr 10, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


I just received some orange x chocolate diesel. I’ll post pics soon! Thanks!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 10, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Just my two cents but if I had a small tent I'd trust virtually any strain from Useful over any auto on the market.... can't control the size of autos very well, they flower when they want too. I've has a few surprises where I wound up with monster autos. With photos you can even run 12/12 from seed to get nice small compact plants. Also all of Useful's gear has been very manageable for me and I've grown quite a few.... out of curiosity, you said you were concerned about which way it would lean, are you worried it would be too heavy towards the Chem 4 or something?


I've actually had really good luck with the auto breeders I regularly run as far as genetic stability(lately). Flowering time isn't controllable for sure but last run I pulled a nice crop from them. I run Mephisto, Magic and now Ronin Gardens new project Jogi OG. Mephisto has just gotten too hard to get ahold of. I was not sure which strain would express itself more as far as growth patterns. It was a double edged concern that I might face genetics that stretch 3x or that it might need a longer veg than I was planning on giving it for the kind of yield I need to get from each run for medicine. If I had the space I would have run the boo n blueberries for sure, I really want to try anything with BOO in it. I love orange terps.


----------



## Aheadatime (Apr 10, 2021)

I rolled a few joints for a buddy of mine of the OC x CD, and he smoked them with some of his friends. One of his friends hit it and said "im good on that man, i think someone put orange peels in there, that's fake" LOL


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 10, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I rolled a few joints for a buddy of mine of the OC x CD, and he smoked them with some of his friends. One of his friends hit it and said "im good on that man, i think someone put orange peels in there, that's fake" LOL


Thats a riot! I have a similar story with one my Chem D x Chocolate Diesel phenos... it was super gassy and unique so I gave some to a good friend of mine. He loved it (he's smoked a lot of my homegrown) and gave some to one of his friends who was dry. She called him later and asked if he had spilled perfume on it or something lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 10, 2021)

Banana and oranges little bit over 5 weeks smells like sweet skunky O.G. More pics in 2 weeks


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 10, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hence the reason I said for the most part... Whatever you do, DON'T get in the argument about whether or not to flush your plants!!! You might lose a part of your anatomy!!!


Impossible, my wife's had those in her purse for over 25 years . I flushed my plants back in the 90s but it was because of a knock on the door . Here here to the splendid bud porn being posted and thanks to all for sharing pics of your gardens, it's not helping my seed addiction at all however.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 10, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Impossible, my wife's had those in her purse for over 25 years . I flushed my plants back in the 90s but it was because of a knock on the door . Here here to the splendid bud porn being posted and thanks to all for sharing pics of your gardens, it's not helping my seed addiction at all however.


Dilly Dilly


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2021)

I must say that the more I let the Blueberries n Chocolate cure the more sour it turns upon opening the jar. Twinges the nostril hairs. Potent as can be, reminds me of true Sour Diesel and the taste is gassy, kushy goodness! It makes me overindulge on taste alone and seems to have no ceiling. I will buy another pack when it is available, the wife even said so, gotta do what the boss says. Lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 10, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I must say that the more I let the Blueberries n Chocolate cure the more sour it turns upon opening the jar. Twinges the nostril hairs. Potent as can be, reminds me of true Sour Diesel and the taste is gassy, kushy goodness! It makes me overindulge on taste alone and seems to have no ceiling. I will buy another pack when it is available, the wife even said so, gotta do what the boss says. Lol


Seems I will to!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 11, 2021)

Strawberries n Cream x Chocolate Diesel tester packs are packaged up, and heading to their new homes tomorrow !!!!!!


----------



## hilltopblazer (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh Strawberries n Cream x Chocolate Diesel sounds Good, can't wait to grab!!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 11, 2021)

Can someone answer me on the Piff strain. After doing research I've come to the conclusion that it is a Purple Haze pheno. Is that correct? @Useful Seeds ? If it is, i want it for sure, my one and only caregiver grew it to perfection. My hydro never turned out like his and we had the same recipe, or so I thought. Lol.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought Piff was something like a Cuban Black Haze pheno the Dominicans had and kept a pretty tight lid on back in the day.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Never saw purple in Piff. It was more golden/brownish. Called it Church too, because the room would smell like a church after you smoked some in there. Has a great high. It was all about the high. Not the best looking or smelling compared to other stuff back in the day, but great smoke and a really unique smell. Also, could be way overblown in my head, because I had it when I was younger and having a lot of fun being young. Rosy retrospection and whatnot, but I’ve been wanting to get more Piff for awhile now.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 11, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Can someone answer me on the Piff strain. After doing research I've come to the conclusion that it is a Purple Haze pheno. Is that correct? @Useful Seeds ? If it is, i want it for sure, my one and only caregiver grew it to perfection. My hydro never turned out like his and we had the same recipe, or so I thought. Lol.


I dunno my friend. I have read the same things as you. Lot's of non helpful info out there on this cut........like many others. BUT the sample I received was VERY hazy.....uplifting.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 11, 2021)

Piff as a NL5Haze variant makes sense to me, but I don’t know shit lol


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Just snagged a pack of Double Dipped Strawberries and I’m pretty stoked. Was upset I missed out on them, but they just popped back up on JBC. Couldn’t wait until Tuesday and risk them being gone. Ha.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Went back and grabbed the Chem 4 x BOO too. Sounds like it could be really nice. Us Florida boys like those orange terps. Glad I randomly checked if JBC dropped the new packs early. Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 11, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Went back and grabbed the Chem 4 x BOO too. Sounds like it could be really nice. Us Florida boys like those orange terps. Glad I randomly checked if JBC dropped the new packs early. Ha.


You got lucky !!! Those 2 are not going to be around for awhile, he must have relisted em due to a non paying customer. SCORE !!!!!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> You got lucky !!! Those 2 are not going to be around for awhile, he must have relisted em due to a non paying customer. SCORE !!!!!


Super stoked. See they’re sold out now, so I’m guessing you’re correct. Really glad I didn’t try to wait and grab them with the others on Tuesday. Ha. Pretty excited to check your beans out. People definitely seem to love them.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 11, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Like oranges or fermented orange skins I’m looking for that old school like moldy oranges smell


Mostly like fresh orange zest except the sweet pheno and the taste follows the smell perfectly with this strain


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 11, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Super stoked. See they’re sold out now, so I’m guessing you’re correct. Really glad I didn’t try to wait and grab them with the others on Tuesday. Ha. Pretty excited to check your beans out. People definitely seem to love them.


Thanks a bunch for the support !!!!


----------



## hilltopblazer (Apr 11, 2021)

Ha, I just read the available post and swung and missed! Classic, guess I'll hop in line for the double dipped strawberry! Stoked


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 11, 2021)

I do remember a couple few folks wanting the Tranquil Chocolate fems to return. So I made a small batch.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I do remember a couple few folks wanting the Tranquil Chocolate fems to return. So I made a small batch.
> View attachment 4876701


Sounds really nice. Hopefully I can snag a pack before they sell out. These a nice nighttime smoke?


----------



## Drumminghead (Apr 11, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Super stoked. See they’re sold out now, so I’m guessing you’re correct. Really glad I didn’t try to wait and grab them with the others on Tuesday. Ha. Pretty excited to check your beans out. People definitely seem to love them.


Them double dipped sure are nice. Been one of my favorite strains I’ve grown in a while


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 11, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Them double dipped sure are nice. Been one of my favorite strains I’ve grown in a while


What was she like any pics


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Strawberries n Cream x Chocolate Diesel tester packs are packaged up, and heading to their new homes tomorrow !!!!!!
> View attachment 4876561


Sene me one lol


----------



## Drumminghead (Apr 11, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> What was she like any pics


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 11, 2021)

Aw I would do anything to try the App. Orange skunk and chocolate skunk I emailed you. Makes my mouth water. Please help


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 11, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> View attachment 4876717View attachment 4876718


Taste smell?


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 11, 2021)

Isn't Piff and Bandaid Haze the same strain? I bought a pack of Bandaid Haze from DocD and I read that it was a strain closely held by Dominican and Cuban gangs.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 12, 2021)

I didn't notice any posts of when the drop is. So...

*Usefu**l drop at JBC tomorrow (Tuesday 4-13) at 7:10 am Pacific time.*


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Isn't Piff and Bandaid Haze the same strain? I bought a pack of Bandaid Haze from DocD and I read that it was a strain closely held by Dominican and Cuban gangs.


There's so much debate about what real Piff is I don't know that anyone can answer all these questions 100%. 

Ive been told the following for Piff, and the person telling me it is 100% sure they're correct, but never have any, you know... actual evidence... 

1) Piff is a particular pheno of a Cuban Black Haze 
2) Piff is short for Uptown Piff, and is an old Haze plant from NYC crossed to an Acapulco Gold father 
3) Piff is actually just slang for various Haze strains that were popular on the east coast some years back and the clone only cut just comes from someone capitalizing on the popularity.

I have no idea which is true! I'd love to try the cut someday and see what it's like but even then, Piff was never around where I was living at the time so I have no point of reference. I know dudes who all they do is grow various Haze strains looking for Piff and never seen happy, much like those of us looking for RKS


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 12, 2021)

I’ve heard those three before for sure. No clue what Piff is, but I know there was definitely a Piff strain. It was unique, but everyone did start calling whatever they were selling Piff, Church, Uptown, and whatnot. Just like Crippy, Diesel, and others. If something becomes popular people selling buds are going to try and capitalize on it. Ha.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 12, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> I didn't notice any posts of when the drop is. So...
> 
> *Usefu**l drop at JBC tomorrow (Tuesday 4-13) at 7:10 am Pacific time.*


You were supposed to tell everyone 7:15, that way I could get mine first. Lol


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 12, 2021)

This lone survivor of Kosher Tangie is somethin special...

A little bit of an "enhanced" photo... Looks like the trics are forming! No stem rubs yet as theyre still babies, but yeah, im stoked!


Heres a pic of my Choc Skunk #2 pheno I threw into flower... Buds are forming nicely after only a couple of weeks of 12-12!



- BD


----------



## Boosky (Apr 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4877083
> This lone survivor of Kosher Tangie is somethin special...
> View attachment 4877087
> A little bit of an "enhanced" photo... Looks like the trics are forming! No stem rubs yet as theyre still babies, but yeah, im stoked!
> ...


It's like I can smell the second pic.


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 12, 2021)

Does anyone have a direct contact with useful please? Useful if you see this can you please message me or leave a link for email?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Does anyone have a direct contact with useful please? Useful if you see this can you please message me or leave a link for email?


You can just DM him you know. He's very responsive


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 12, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> You can just DM him you know. He's very responsive


I am new i'm not sure if thats why or im just stupid, prob #2. I can't figure out how to? I've tried to click his profile and checked through everything can't find a DM option. Do you have to have a min. amount of posts?


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes


The Dankstar said:


> I am new i'm not sure if thats why or im just stupid, prob #2. I can't figure out how to? I've tried to click his profile and checked through everything can't find a DM option. Do you have to have a min. amount of posts?


Yes, I don't remember what it is. You can also try IG.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 12, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> I am new i'm not sure if thats why or im just stupid, prob #2. I can't figure out how to? I've tried to click his profile and checked through everything can't find a DM option. Do you have to have a min. amount of posts?


Oh, didn't realize you were a new account. There is a threshold. Think it's likes not posts though? Can't remember.


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 12, 2021)

Ya I made the account in 2010 or something and had some problems then after some success for a while and had to split. I'm back now. Need some good skunk and BOO so so bad I can't explain how bad. Tried to drop a line on his profile also. I'm sure i'll get a hold of him eventually !


----------



## Polyuro (Apr 12, 2021)

Good to hear. Cut my b&c diesel pheno about a week ago and it's getting greasier each day. Truly smells like an open yellow gas can. 


Boosky said:


> I must say that the more I let the Blueberries n Chocolate cure the more sour it turns upon opening the jar. Twinges the nostril hairs. Potent as can be, reminds me of true Sour Diesel and the taste is gassy, kushy goodness! It makes me overindulge on taste alone and seems to have no ceiling. I will buy another pack when it is available, the wife even said so, gotta do what the boss says. Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Ya I made the account in 2010 or something and had some problems then after some success for a while and had to split. I'm back now. Need some good skunk and BOO so so bad I can't explain how bad. Tried to drop a line on his profile also. I'm sure i'll get a hold of him eventually !


Sending you a PM right now.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2021)

All of the tester packages were sent out today !! Rather than send everyone a tracking number...lots of typing....lol, if ya don't get em by Friday, message me and I will track.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> All of the tester packages were sent out today !! Rather than send everyone a tracking number...lots of typing....lol, if ya don't get em by Friday, message me and I will track.


Looks like I got some beans to soak startin friday!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> All of the tester packages were sent out today !! Rather than send everyone a tracking number...lots of typing....lol, if ya don't get em by Friday, message me and I will track.


What can we expect from the JBC drop??


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like I got some beans to soak startin friday!


I have a really good feeling about this cross for sure !!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 12, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like I got some beans to soak startin friday!


likewiseeee


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 12, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> What can we expect from the JBC drop??


Fems
Chem 4 x Chocolate D
Blueberry Hashplant (Respect cut) x A-Dub
Chocolate D S1
GMO x Chocolate D
Orange Cookies x Chocolate D
Chocolate Skunk

Regs
Lucky Lime


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 12, 2021)

Definitely grabbing Blueberry Dub, Chocolate Skunk, GMO x CD, and Orange Cookies x CD. Can’t decide on grabbing a Chem x CD cross. We’ll see how I’m feeling tomorrow morning. Ha.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 12, 2021)

damn I really wanted the Strawberries & Cream cross

hopefully DCSE has that one when they do their drop


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Fems
> Chem 4 x Chocolate D
> Blueberry Hashplant (Respect cut) x A-Dub
> Chocolate D S1
> ...


Thanks!! Any info on the blueberry hashplant cut and that cross in general? Gonna go ahead and try and get that along with the S1 or Chem 4


----------



## Sonseeds (Apr 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Fems
> Chem 4 x Chocolate D
> Blueberry Hashplant (Respect cut) x A-Dub
> Chocolate D S1
> ...


Which one would you recommend for someone growing at 3500 ft northern California?


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Fems
> Chem 4 x Chocolate D
> Blueberry Hashplant (Respect cut) x A-Dub
> Chocolate D S1
> ...


I thought to myself “hmm OC x CD sounds good. I think I’ll be getting that one” until I looked at my list and realized I already have it.

I think I might be a seed hoarder. Truly addicted. Definitely getting the Chem4 x CD tho. Once I get that and Sowahh from Karma my collection will be complete..... maybe.....probably.


----------



## Huncher (Apr 12, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Is BOO a slow grower? I’m only growing one atm and compared to the other plants BOO is way behind.


Mine is too. 3 for 3 popped but I got only 1 surviver and its getting babied for sure. Thankfully it seems its on the upswing but I got choc sk #2 goin at same time and its blowing it away. Not sure whats up but maybe just a finicky batch. My fingers crossed cuz I been waitin awhile for the famous BOO. good luck to you


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Fems
> Chem 4 x Chocolate D
> Blueberry Hashplant (Respect cut) x A-Dub
> Chocolate D S1
> ...


That choc skunk is some fire.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 12, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Fems
> Chem 4 x Chocolate D
> Blueberry Hashplant (Respect cut) x A-Dub
> Chocolate D S1
> ...


I thought there was gonna be an GMO Cookies x Orange Cookies.


Huncher said:


> Mine is too. 3 for 3 popped but I got only 1 surviver and its getting babied for sure. Thankfully it seems its on the upswing but I got choc sk #2 goin at same time and its blowing it away. Not sure whats up but maybe just a finicky batch. My fingers crossed cuz I been waitin awhile for the famous BOO. good luck to you


My BOO is on day 40 of veg and it’s coming along ok. It’s smaller than the other five plants I have going and it is the least green and the least pretty of all but I think that just means it’s going to be FIRE! 

Good luck to you as well, Bruh.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 12, 2021)

I keep wondering how that Piff would do crossed with Super Lemon Haze or Ghost Train Haze. Those two crosses could maybe give you quite a rip-roaring smoke. Might be finicky with medium yields, but a real heady stash smoke. Ha.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 12, 2021)

blueberry and oranges I just popped some Appalachian oranges too


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2021)

Ordered my five packs from JBC. Ready to get these, the other two, and pop some. Was planning on running regs this go, but fems are easier. I’ll run ten of these plants in my room in a 5’x10’ area. Excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 13, 2021)

@Useful Seeds is the chocolate Skunk that drop today the original that uses the 92 Skunk or the #2 which uses the ASS cut?

i thought the original was dropping but JBC has it listed as Chocolate Skunk #2 with the ASS cut


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2021)

Says 1992 Skunk on JBC.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 13, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Says 1992 Skunk on JBC.


yeah i see they just changed it

it said Chocolate Skunk #2 (ASS x Choc D) when i placed my order


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 13, 2021)

Needed that bbhp


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi usefull seeds, i’m over in the UK and looking to purchase some new seeds, pheno hunt to come, used alot of the well known places over the years and looking for some diffrent strains. Do you guys deliver to UK ? And whats the postage times like, also could you direct me to page please.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Hi usefull seeds, i’m over in the UK and looking to purchase some new seeds, pheno hunt to come, used alot of the well known places over the years and looking for some diffrent strains. Do you guys deliver to UK ? And whats the postage times like, also could you direct me to page please.


This drop is at JBCSeeds.com and DCSeedExchange.com, but DCSE hasn’t dropped theirs yet.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 13, 2021)

Dang it all. What I really didn't need was more seeds...but you know I snagged some of those fresh Useful beans off the JBC drop. I'm so weak. 

Here's some pics of DDS as I transplanted into the 20 gal container where it will live out the rest of her days. I think I waited about a week too long in the 3 inch pot, I think. Forgot to take fresh pics last night, but it's looking much better after a week in the larger container.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 13, 2021)

Got the gmo cross, went back and forth with the chem 4, but went with gmo/chocd


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Got the gmo cross, went back and forth with the chem 4, but went with gmo/chocd


I got the gmo and the a dub


----------



## Boosky (Apr 13, 2021)

Ended up getting Blueberry Dub and Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel. Would have picked up the DLA #5 also if they had it. I'm rather proud of myself for not picking up multiple packs of those two. Probably would have if I didn't see what @Useful Seeds had coming down the pipe. The remaining money i had saved up for this drop will go back in the piggy bank for the next drop. Will be nice not having to ask the wife for money the next drop. Lol.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 13, 2021)

@Useful Seeds So did the DLA and Tranquil Chocolate crosses go out with this drop? Didn't see them at JBC but their in his archived list so I wasn't sure if I just missed out or not. Those are actually the two I most wanted to pick up


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> @Useful Seeds So did the DLA and Tranquil Chocolate crosses go out with this drop? Didn't see them at JBC but their in his archived list so I wasn't sure if I just missed out or not. Those are actually the two I most wanted to pick up


They didn’t pop up on JBC for this drop. Just on there from old drops. That Tranquil Chocolate sounds interesting.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Ended up getting Blueberry Dub and Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel. Would have picked up the DLA #5 also if they had it. I'm rather proud of myself for not picking up multiple packs of those two. Probably would have if I didn't see what @Useful Seeds had coming down the pipe. The remaining money i had saved up for this drop will go back in the piggy bank for the next drop. Will be nice not having to ask the wife for money the next drop. Lol.


I’m trying to be good and not buy anything this drop. Ok, maybe just one pack! Can’t decide between Choco skunk and blueberry dub.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 13, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> They didn’t pop up on JBC for this drop. Just on there from old drops. That Tranquil Chocolate sounds interesting.


Thanks! I was late to the party so I wasn't sure. Maybe DC will have them, otherwise I'll just try waiting patiently lol. I've always wanted to try that Tranquil Chocolate, sounds like a heck of a cross.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2021)

disco pilgrim said:


> I’m trying to be good and not buy anything this drop. Ok, maybe just one pack! Can’t decide between Choco skunk and blueberry dub.


Looks like it has been decided for you. The Chocolate Skunk looks to be gone. Could always wait for DCSE to drop though. I’m pretty excited for the Blueberry Dub.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 13, 2021)

I got the Chem4 x ChocD and the Chocolate Skunk.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm glad jbc got their "other" payment option going again


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 13, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> I'm glad jbc got their "other" payment option going again


When was it not working? I guess I must not have placed any orders with them during that time.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 13, 2021)

Hopefully someone pops the Bluberryhp x A-dub right away. I will be living this grow vicariously through them. The big boss said no to this drop. Apparently because "there will future drops" I shouldnt be sad about it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 13, 2021)

Its always better to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 13, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Hopefully someone pops the Bluberryhp x A-dub right away. I will be living this grow vicariously through them. The big boss said no to this drop. Apparently because "there will future drops" I shouldnt be sad about it.


I might be willing to give it a try. Already so many waiting tho.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 13, 2021)

Paul N Chucker said he will try put dla 5 up on DCSE tonight. He already posted some other strains.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 13, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Hopefully someone pops the Bluberryhp x A-dub right away. I will be living this grow vicariously through them. The big boss said no to this drop. Apparently because "there will future drops" I shouldnt be sad about it.


Will do! This month.
I went with Blueberry HP x A-dub, Gmo x Choc Diesel, Chem 4 Choc Diesel - and swooped the TKNL5haze F3 Haze Dom from AKBB!
I really didn't have the funds for this - it was hastily done during my 15 minute break at work. Later that day - found out I got a 3 dollar hourly raise at work!!! IT'S A GOOD DAY OVER HERE BOYS!
Any info known about the Blueberry cut used? Is the HP 88G13 HP?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 13, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Hopefully someone pops the Bluberryhp x A-dub right away. I will be living this grow vicariously through them. The big boss said no to this drop. Apparently because "there will future drops" I shouldnt be sad about it.


I will pop a couple when they show up. This next run is going to be primarily @Useful Seeds with the testers on top of my already planned strains. Matter of fact it will all be Useful now that I think about it, forgot that I’m starting my pheno hunt of Lucky Lime.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 13, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Will do! This month.
> I went with Blueberry HP x A-dub, Gmo x Choc Diesel, Chem 4 Choc Diesel - and swooped the TKNL5haze F3 Haze Dom from AKBB!
> I really didn't have the funds for this - it was hastily done during my 15 minute break at work. Later that day - found out I got a 3 dollar hourly raise at work!!! IT'S A GOOD DAY OVER HERE BOYS!
> Any info known about the Blueberry cut used? Is the HP 88G13 HP?


It is Respect Genetics select cut of Bodhi’s Blueberry Hashplant. So yes it is 88g13hp.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 13, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Will do! This month.
> I went with Blueberry HP x A-dub, Gmo x Choc Diesel, Chem 4 Choc Diesel - and swooped the TKNL5haze F3 Haze Dom from AKBB!
> I really didn't have the funds for this - it was hastily done during my 15 minute break at work. Later that day - found out I got a 3 dollar hourly raise at work!!! IT'S A GOOD DAY OVER HERE BOYS!
> Any info known about the Blueberry cut used? Is the HP 88G13 HP?


Congratulations on the raise!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2021)

Bodhi used Blue Dream in that BBHP and not just Blueberry, correct? I’ll be running 10-12 Useful plants soon. I’ll soak the seeds as soon as I get them and get going. BBHP x A-Dub will be in there for sure.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 13, 2021)

Boosky said:


> It is Respect Genetics select cut of Bodhi’s Blueberry Hashplant. So yes it is 88g13hp.


Thanks homie, starting two plants of those asap. Running all useful as well this time. I feel like these are going to be some stinkers.. 
Now I wait for Black Lime Special Reserve F5's.. Thanks again @Useful Seeds , we need affordable quality seeds during times like these.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 13, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> When was it not working?


KosherTangie drop


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 13, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Looks like it has been decided for you. The Chocolate Skunk looks to be gone. Could always wait for DCSE to drop though. I’m pretty excited for the Blueberry Dub.


DCSE has it now. Not much else though


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 13, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> damn I really wanted the Strawberries & Cream cross
> 
> hopefully DCSE has that one when they do their drop


Hey there, the Strawberries and Cream x Chocolate Diesel was offered as testers here on our page. They were shipped to the folks that signed up. If you want to commit to the grow and show I will send ya a 6 pack. PM me if you want to do that.



Staretz44 said:


> I thought there was gonna be an GMO Cookies x Orange Cookies.
> 
> My BOO is on day 40 of veg and it’s coming along ok. It’s smaller than the other five plants I have going and it is the least green and the least pretty of all but I think that just means it’s going to be FIRE!
> 
> Good luck to you as well, Bruh.


I did a small batch of the GMO x BOO. I did an in house test on em to see if the two cookies together would be stable. The results were awesome . I will make more for a release.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 13, 2021)

Of the 4 packs purchased today at JBC, one was GMOXCHOC. DIESEL .

What is GMO ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 13, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Of the 4 packs purchased today at JBC, one was GMOXCHOC. DIESEL .
> 
> What is GMO ?


I really dislike the name, but the cut is AWESOME !!!!! It is Garlic Mushroom Onion Cookies.....GMO. And it REEKS of garlic and onions......not sure about the mushroom part of it.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I really dislike the name, but the cut is AWESOME !!!!! It is Garlic Mushroom Onion Cookies.....GMO. And it REEKS of garlic and onions......not sure about the mushroom part of it.


Sounds incredible and will be the next pac. I soak.

Thinking of making edibles, GMO might open up a vast new horizon of tasty savory treats for me.


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 13, 2021)

Just ordered a pack of Blueberry Dub from JBC, really excited about that one. So far all my Useful plants are doing great, the Chocolate Diesel is one of my favorites I have going right now, 45 days in veg and already putting trichs on the fan leaves. I'm going to clone it and flower it soon, I need a break from all the Indica dominate strains I've been smoking.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I really dislike the name, but the cut is AWESOME !!!!! It is Garlic Mushroom Onion Cookies.....GMO. And it REEKS of garlic and onions......not sure about the mushroom part of it.


The mushrooms part of it you eat, while toking on the garlic and onion part. Lol. Then the fun begins.


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 13, 2021)

I’ve got a pack of GMO X Chocolate Diesel. Had to shut down veg for a bit but once i start up i’ll be dropping a couple of these


----------



## ozgrow420 (Apr 13, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Of the 4 packs purchased today at JBC, one was GMOXCHOC. DIESEL .
> 
> What is GMO ?


GMO is _Chem D x Forum GSC. It's a pheno of a strain called chem cookies. _


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there, the Strawberries and Cream x Chocolate Diesel was offered as testers here on our page. They were shipped to the folks that signed up. If you want to commit to the grow and show I will send ya a 6 pack. PM me if you want to do that.


thanks for the offer but i just started a bunch plants and wont have any free space until the end of June

I'll just wait until they drop and buy a pack


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 14, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Hopefully someone pops the Bluberryhp x A-dub right away. I will be living this grow vicariously through them. The big boss said no to this drop. Apparently because "there will future drops" I shouldnt be sad about it.


But future drops don't satisfy the addiction today.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 14, 2021)

got em. poppin next week @Useful Seeds


----------



## Boosky (Apr 14, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4878766
> got em. poppin next week @Useful Seeds


I'm running to my mailbox! And I'm too old to run!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 14, 2021)

Damn I waited one day and those BBHP x ADubb are gone lol. I forget was that the 1st release or restock? Picked up the GMO x Choc D tho.


----------



## higher self (Apr 14, 2021)

Just plain Chocolates for me. Committed to giving it another go plus came up with a cool chucking project for um


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 14, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there, the Strawberries and Cream x Chocolate Diesel was offered as testers here on our page. They were shipped to the folks that signed up. If you want to commit to the grow and show I will send ya a 6 pack. PM me if you want to do that.
> 
> 
> I did a small batch of the GMO x BOO. I did an in house test on em to see if the two cookies together would be stable. The results were awesome . I will make more for a release.


Too late to holla? I’m on my last outlaw run man. Come July I have a four plant limit so I’m going balls to the wall for the next 90 days. Pushing one good last illegal run then I gotta keep it straight with 4 plants. I have 2 4x4 and a 3x3 with space for more. If you aren’t interested it’s all good man but I’m interested if it isn’t too late fam. Man I love strawberries. Not a chocolate fan my busted teeth can’t take the sugar :/ like the smells and flavor of unsweetened chocolate though!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Too late to holla? I’m on my last outlaw run man. Come July I have a four plant limit so I’m going balls to the wall for the next 90 days. Pushing one good last illegal run then I gotta keep it straight with 4 plants. I have 2 4x4 and a 3x3 with space for more. If you aren’t interested it’s all good man but I’m interested if it isn’t too late fam. Man I love strawberries. Not a chocolate fan my busted teeth can’t take the sugar :/ like the smells and flavor of unsweetened chocolate though!


See that’s where cannabis can help you, you don’t have to worry about the sugar and you can get the taste, might open up a world of possibilities!


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 15, 2021)

i have two choco diesel s1 in flower. i can only get to one and smell it. all through veg it smelled of chocolate. now in flower its still there but its hard to articulate as what the difference is


and here she is in flower knocked up with some old pollen


----------



## Xsan (Apr 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Damn I waited one day and those BBHP x ADubb are gone lol. I forget was that the 1st release or restock? Picked up the GMO x Choc D tho.



yeah man I snoozed on that one to. The last drop the bbhp was one of the last ones to sell out on JBC so I didnt expect this one to sell out so fast. Lesson learned. Glad I got the blueberries an oranges when I did


----------



## Boosky (Apr 15, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'm running to my mailbox! And I'm too old to run!


Nope still not there. Hopefully by tomorrow, I have my garden ready to go and will plant this weekend if they get here. If not I'm ready to go when they do show.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Damn I waited one day and those BBHP x ADubb are gone lol. I forget was that the 1st release or restock? Picked up the GMO x Choc D tho.


It was a first release, small batch.


Moabfighter said:


> Too late to holla? I’m on my last outlaw run man. Come July I have a four plant limit so I’m going balls to the wall for the next 90 days. Pushing one good last illegal run then I gotta keep it straight with 4 plants. I have 2 4x4 and a 3x3 with space for more. If you aren’t interested it’s all good man but I’m interested if it isn’t too late fam. Man I love strawberries. Not a chocolate fan my busted teeth can’t take the sugar :/ like the smells and flavor of unsweetened chocolate though!


Hey there , I remember you. Didn't I send ya some 1979 Christmas Tree Bud seeds to grow for your dad ??? If you are willin to grow and show em hit me with a PM.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Nope still not there. Hopefully by tomorrow, I have my garden ready to go and will plant this weekend if they get here. If not I'm ready to go when they do show.


I tracked it for ya, says tomorrow. But don't count on it.....lol. I say that because the USPS have been having issues, ask me how I know. I had a friend send me some medibles, I tracked em, they were about 57ish miles away from me. I'm in the state of NY, we are now rec legal by the way !!!! The package left NY and went to West Palm Beach Florida !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I tracked it for ya, says tomorrow. But don't count on it.....lol. I say that because the USPS have been having issues, ask me how I know. I had a friend send me some medibles, I tracked em, they were about 57ish miles away from me. I'm in the state of NY, we are now rec legal by the way !!!! The package left NY and went to West Palm Beach Florida !!!!!!!!!!


I was trying to have them rerouted to me. Almost made it here it sounds like. Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

Do you all remember that thing I used to do ???? Thinkin about doin it again.


----------



## feva (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Do you all remember that thing I used to do ???? Thinkin about doin it again.


sounds good lol


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Do you all remember that thing I used to do ???? Thinkin about doin it again.


Do i need to grab popcorn?


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Do you all remember that thing I used to do ???? Thinkin about doin it again.


I do not, but I’m interested to find out. Ha.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Do you all remember that thing I used to do ???? Thinkin about doin it again.


What's this you speak of?! Man for some reason I thought you were in Michigan. Hope NY is treating you well - housing seems too high there for me but east coast forests are gorgeous.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Congrats on that rec legal too! Left Florida for California at 18 and came back at 32. It sucks being back in illegal territory.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

feva said:


> sounds good lol


Yeah, i'm pretty sure you remember. You have been here with us for quite awhile my friend.



TugthePup said:


> Do i need to grab popcorn?


Maybe...........or get ready to refresh the page.



bodhipop said:


> What's this you speak of?! Man for some reason I thought you were in Michigan. Hope NY is treating you well - housing seems too high there for me but east coast forests are gorgeous.


I live in the sticks in NY.....nowhere near a city. Housing and land is reasonable here,......taxes are still kinda high.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Used to miss the first two weeks of high school every year for the AAU championship in Cooperstown. We had a tough time finding good bud as youngsters up there, but always had a blast. Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I do not, but I’m interested to find out. Ha.


I used to do this thing once a week. Post up a pack and say, "the first person to quote this post gets the pack".


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I used to do this thing once a week. Post up a pack and say, "the first person to quote this post gets the pack".


Woop. I better not get butter popcorn. Slippery fingers are rough


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I used to do this thing once a week. Post up a pack and say, "the first person to quote this post gets the pack".


----------



## feva (Apr 15, 2021)

yes sir, im not on as much. but i am always lurking, keeping a eye on the good ones


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I used to do this thing once a week. Post up a pack and say, "the first person to quote this post gets the pack".


Ohhhhh, I gotcha. Sounds like I need to figure out how to setup notifications. Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.


----------



## Satch12 (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


Nice Terps!


----------



## Ice54 (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


I'm quoting it!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

We have a winner !!!! @Satch12 please pm me so I can get the pack to ya.


----------



## Satch12 (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> We have a winner !!!! @Satch12 please pm me so I can get the pack to ya.


I’m trying I think I managed to. I started a conversation with you - assume that’s pming


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Made something to eat and missed it. Ha. Congrats on the win!


----------



## higher self (Apr 15, 2021)

No wonder this thread stays at the top @Useful Seeds you a real one!


----------



## EnigmaticG (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

I already have a winner.......but stay tuned. I plan on doin this on a weekly basis again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 15, 2021)

higher self said:


> No wonder this thread stays at the top @Useful Seeds you a real one!


Your post means more to me than you could imagine. Thank you !!!


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the opportunity @Useful Seeds 
Top 3 best tips and tricks for livin' in the sticks?
I have a place I'm workin' on living at year around. Cleaning out the wood stove and hoping to get a 2nd heat source. Might just put in a baseboard heater in one room and shack up there when the fire's not going. Not sure if I can afford a ductless mini split heater.


----------



## feva (Apr 15, 2021)

congrats @Satch12


----------



## Satch12 (Apr 15, 2021)

feva said:


> congrats @Satch12


Thanks everyone for the congratulations! Hopefully I’ll do them justice


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 15, 2021)

I messed around and missed out  congrats @Useful Seeds. Throwback blackened orange pics


----------



## Ice54 (Apr 15, 2021)

I was just curious if anyone could tell me the difference in what to expect from the chocolate skunk and the chocolate skunk #2


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 15, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Let's just roll one so you folks know how it works. These were made by @bythekasiz and gifted to me to help spread the love !!!! Yeah, he dedicated precious garden space to lend a helping hand. Up for grabs is a pack of Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score. The first person to quote this post gets a pack !!! Tracked shipping is included......no cost to the winner whatsoever. A true giveaway. US residents only.View attachment 4879916


Oooo nice!


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 16, 2021)

Idk how I haven't scooped up some useful genetics yet. I've been meaning to get my hands on some. I've lurked here for a bit, and @Useful Seeds you seem like an absolute stand up guy. Not even talking about this recent give away tbh, seeing your random acts of kindness make me want to buy your genetics more than the fire pics (tho they are fire don't get me wrong) looks like I'll be grabbing some for 420, now to decide which


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 16, 2021)

Going to soak ten now. Two each of Choc Skunk, Blueberry Dub, Chem 4 x BOO, and then one each of the rest. Probably won’t pop a BOO this round, but definitely interested to check it out. Florida boys love some orange terps.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 16, 2021)

Waiting for those useful testers to show up like... 

I got beans to pop and grow logs to log, haha! 

- BD


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 16, 2021)

Only had nine Double Dipped Strawberries in my pack, but everything else was good count wise. Beans are soaking now. Probably won’t throw any pics up until flower or so. Not big into pictures and whatnot, but I’ll throw some up in here.


----------



## usbarryl (Apr 16, 2021)

Just harvested some blackened oranges at day 60. These are looking really damn good. Here's hoping I don't mess up the dry and cure. The smell on these is out of this world orange peel.


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 16, 2021)

damn bro you showing your plants and i'm getting jealous of your basement.


----------



## usbarryl (Apr 16, 2021)

Lol, thanks man. It's my favorite place in the house. I keep myself in shape physically and mentally down there. These plants are a damn miracle for me and so many people I know. Being able to grow on my own has been it's own therapy and I get it right in my own basement.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 16, 2021)

usbarryl said:


> Lol, thanks man. It's my favorite place in the house. I keep myself in shape physically and mentally down there. These plants are a damn miracle for me and so many people I know. Being able to grow on my own has been it's own therapy and I get it right in my own basement.


Same here, it is my sanctuary.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 16, 2021)

Anyone on the fence about @Useful Seeds should realize the bargain you get from him. Solid genetics for only $5 a seed is a steal! And all female to boot! Clones are anywhere from $20-$30, these genetics are just as good as any elite I’ve grown with better yield than a lot of them. Sometimes I feel like I’m ripping off Useful they’re so cheap! Lol.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Anyone on the fence about @Useful Seeds should realize the bargain you get from him. Solid genetics for only $5 a seed is a steal! And all female to boot! Clones are anywhere from $20-$30, these genetics are just as good as any elite I’ve grown with better yield than a lot of them. Sometimes I feel like I’m ripping off Useful they’re so cheap! Lol.


Shhhhhhh lol. Seriously tho I keep waiting for him to raise the prices. You cant get that kinda deal anywhere. Barely even on GLO will you find fems that cheap. I buy Useful fems and CW w/o blinking an eye. The value is awesome.


----------



## usbarryl (Apr 16, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Anyone on the fence about @Useful Seeds should realize the bargain you get from him. Solid genetics for only $5 a seed is a steal! And all female to boot! Clones are anywhere from $20-$30, these genetics are just as good as any elite I’ve grown with better yield than a lot of them. Sometimes I feel like I’m ripping off Useful they’re so cheap! Lol.


Agreed. I had never grown before. I was researching like crazy, trying to find that perfect seed. The vibe in this thread intrigued me, looked into buying some seeds and couldn't believe the value. This many people raving about his seeds sounded too good to be true. Couldn't be happier picking useful as my first crop and since then, my second and third are all useful gear. I think I'll finally branch out to some other stuff next, but useful will always be my first grow and therefore will always have a special place. I'll be back for more soon.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Shhhhhhh lol. Seriously tho I keep waiting for him to raise the prices. You cant get that kinda deal anywhere. Barely even on GLO will you find fems that cheap. I buy Useful fems and CW w/o blinking an eye. The value is awesome.


I know, right, I need to shut up. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Apr 16, 2021)

usbarryl said:


> Agreed. I had never grown before. I was researching like crazy, trying to find that perfect seed. The vibe in this thread intrigued me, looked into buying some seeds and couldn't believe the value. This many people raving about his seeds sounded too good to be true. Couldn't be happier picking useful as my first crop and since then, my second and third are all useful gear. I think I'll finally branch out to some other stuff next, but useful will always be my first grow and therefore will always have a special place. I'll be back for more soon.


I agree as well, as long as Useful and I are still above dirt his genetics will have a spot in my garden! Grew Bodhi and Greenpoint(when he was still in Colorado and cared, lol) for many years before deciding to branch out to some fem seeds and man am I sure glad I came across this thread! Useful(and his wife) are the definition of good human beings. I include his wife because behind every good man is a great woman! Just a saying, don’t anyone take it to heart, if you don’t have a wife, you can still be a good person. My wife is truly my better half.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 16, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Anyone on the fence about @Useful Seeds And all female to boot!


Most....
not all

JBC has Usefuls "Lucky Lime" (reg.)

While gone now, DCSeed recently offered a pack of regular Useful seeds deal. Just saying..


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 17, 2021)

when is DC drop happening? Does anyone know where I can find his Banana OG s1?


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 17, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Most....
> not all
> 
> JBC has Usefuls "Lucky Lime" (reg.)
> ...


I must not be on the newsletter anymore from DC I haven't gotten an email in quite awhile


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I live in the sticks in NY.....nowhere near a city. Housing and land is reasonable here,......taxes are still kinda high.


I live in the sticks of NE PA, work near the sticks of Binghamton, beautiful country but screw these winters


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 17, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> I live in the sticks of NE PA, work near the sticks of Binghamton, beautiful country but screw these winters


Ive always assumed from your username you were from MA lol. That's a Celtics slogan


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 17, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> I must not be on the newsletter anymore from DC I haven't gotten an email in quite awhile


I thought the same thing. They dont send them very often.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 17, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Most....
> not all
> 
> JBC has Usefuls "Lucky Lime" (reg.)
> ...


Yes, thank you for the correction. His fem seeds are all female and his regular seeds are solid also. I hope I didn't lead someone to buying some of his reg seeds thinking they were feminized. It won't let me edit, I'm past the time frame to do so. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Skunkandfunk (Apr 17, 2021)

Has anyone grown out the 92 chocolate skunk? Wondering if it has any skunk spray smell to it.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 17, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> when is DC drop happening? Does anyone know where I can find his Banana OG s1?


If you find the Banana Og s1's let me know too please. That is definitely one that my wife wants, so when it's available it will be bought. Lol. I do have 5 Chem D x Banana Og so we'll see what that brings to the table. Other Banana Og crosses that I've grown were great. Good luck hunting.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> If you find the Banana Og s1's let me know too please. That is definitely one that my wife wants, so when it's available it will be bought. Lol. I do have 5 Chem D x Banana Og so we'll see what that brings to the table. Other Banana Og crosses that I've grown were great. Good luck hunting.


maybe @Useful Seeds will chime in here .


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 17, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> I live in the sticks of NE PA, work near the sticks of Binghamton, beautiful country but screw these winters


I was raised in Binghamton and most of my family is around Oneonta, so glad to be out of that state. I miss the outdoor activities but not the winters or the laws.

On a Useful related note, I potted up my Chocolate Diesel and DD Strawberries and I'll flip them to flower next Saturday. I usually like to veg my plants longer but things are getting cramped here, all my regular seeds ended up being female so my 12 plant limit are all ladies.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 17, 2021)

I see a bunch of his older crosses I’m interested in, but once they’re gone from the seed banks aren’t they usually gone for good unless it’s a popular cross? Doesn’t look like Useful sells directly, so I just figured that meant if they’re sold out your only other option was the resale market.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 17, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I see a bunch of his older crosses I’m interested in, but once they’re gone from the seed banks aren’t they usually gone for good unless it’s a popular cross? Doesn’t look like Useful sells directly, so I just figured that meant if they’re sold out your only other option was the resale market.


Sometimes useful auctions some killer crosses on ig


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mission Accomplished.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Couple boo’s probably come down tomorrow


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 17, 2021)

My current Useful Seeds collection after Blueberry Dub arrived today, I need some BOO


----------



## Ice54 (Apr 17, 2021)

Couple dds phenos


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 17, 2021)

Ice54 said:


> Couple dds phenos


What's DD? Looks damn good tho


----------



## Ice54 (Apr 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> What's DD? Looks damn good tho


Double dipped strawberries, both were definitely standouts in the tent amongst 7 different breeders gear


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> If you find the Banana Og s1's let me know too please. That is definitely one that my wife wants, so when it's available it will be bought. Lol. I do have 5 Chem D x Banana Og so we'll see what that brings to the table. Other Banana Og crosses that I've grown were great. Good luck hunting.


I've been wanting that one as well. It will be prob 2-3 rounds before he makes them again if I remember correctly. You can find them from Norstar Genetics over at geneticsupply. They have a lot of good lookin strains there with great deals and a lot of freebies.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I've been wanting that one as well. It will be prob 2-3 rounds before he makes them again if I remember correctly. You can find them from Norstar Genetics over at geneticsupply. They have a lot of good lookin strains there with great deals and a lot of freebies.


Those are regs from norstar, not s1s.

Always question how one can have f2s of clone only strains. Possible for some, not here though.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 17, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Those are regs from norstar, not s1s.
> 
> Always question how one can have f2s of clone only strains. Possible for some, not here though.


That's true, I wasn't thinking about that. Not sure if they were just after the strain or fems in particular. So you don't think its real? Sorry I'm still not that knowledgeable to know what is what.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> That's true, I wasn't thinking about that. Not sure if they were just after the strain or fems in particular. So you don't think its real? Sorry I'm still not that knowledgeable to know what is what.


I don't believe it's "real". The banana og seeds orgnkid made were fems. 

Could have banana og in them and might produce some banana plants but idk how they got to what they've got.

I know norstar has good stuff, might not be a disappointment at all.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 17, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I don't believe it's "real". The banana og seeds orgnkid made were fems.
> 
> Could have banana og in them and might produce some banana plants but idk how they got to what they've got.
> 
> I know norstar has good stuff, might not be a disappointment at all.


I just picked up their Monkey Bizness which I think uses a Banana OG male? I'm guessing that's what your saying in how did they get it? You cant make a male from fem only seeds obviously....right? lol


----------



## quiescent (Apr 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I just picked up their Monkey Bizness which I think uses a Banana OG male? I'm guessing that's what your saying in how did they get it? You cant make a male from fem only seeds obviously....right? lol


I could be wrong and orgnkid released them as a reg line via a worked banana crossed to the ghost. I don't think those were regs or released as regs.

I know orgnkid is always supposed to be relaunching his seed co soon so I don't think he'd give them tons of f1s to work with. Possible though. 

I also ate an eighth of mushrooms this afternoon and can't sleep so don't take me 100% right now.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I could be wrong and orgnkid released them as a reg line via a worked banana crossed to the ghost. I don't think those were regs or released as regs.
> 
> I know orgnkid is always supposed to be relaunching his seed co soon so I don't think he'd give them tons of f1s to work with. Possible though.
> 
> I also ate an eighth of mushrooms this afternoon and can't sleep so don't take me 100% right now.


Zoolanders seeds has an F3 that they claim is from Orgnkid’s original stock. I’m pretty sure he created reg seeds that might or might not have been released to the public


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 18, 2021)

Dla#5 cross and blueberry dub just dropped on DCSE!!!!!!


----------



## Xsan (Apr 18, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Dla#5 cross and blueberry dub just dropped on DCSE!!!!!!



Thank you!!! I was really bummed I missed the blueberry dub so I just ordered dub, chem 4 x choc diesel, skunk diesel, DLA choc dies, gmo choc diesel


----------



## Boosky (Apr 18, 2021)

Xsan said:


> Thank you!!! I was really bummed I missed the blueberry dub so I just ordered dub, chem 4 x choc diesel, skunk diesel, DLA choc dies, gmo choc diesel


Nice choices!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 18, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Dla#5 cross and blueberry dub just dropped on DCSE!!!!!!


Damn, wish he had waited a couple days. I've been waiting to see what DCSE will do for 4/20 sale but I don't want to miss out on the DLA lol


----------



## Xsan (Apr 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Nice choices!



Honestly you and some of the other regulars on this thread had a lot to do with it. Being in the midwest, I am not convinced I've ever experienced true genetics so when @Useful Seeds mentioned he was going to the preservation side I knew I wanted to get it on this drop but wasnt sure which ones to chase lol


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 18, 2021)

Lets get this party started!


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Damn, wish he had waited a couple days. I've been waiting to see what DCSE will do for 4/20 sale but I don't want to miss out on the DLA lol


Same boat


----------



## Boosky (Apr 18, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4882113
> Lets get this party started!


Nice!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 18, 2021)

Six seeds are above ground, so we’re off. The other four should come out soon enough.


----------



## Gobi (Apr 18, 2021)

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel flipped 18 days ago


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 18, 2021)

I've been looking at DLA #5 pics from Bodhi's thread. I am pretty excited for these. Thank you @Useful Seeds for putting the DLA5 x CD out!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2021)

Does anyone know if JBC seeds accepts bitcoin?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 18, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does anyone know if JBC seeds accepts bitcoin?


Does not. Apparently they used too but when you check out now there's actually a note saying they do not currently accept crypto. PayPal or cash/money order


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Does not. Apparently they used too but when you check out now there's actually a note saying they do not currently accept crypto. PayPal or cash/money order


Its probably too hard to cash out cryptocurrency since you still have to link it to a bank account.

Gonna order some useful beans but wanted to used the coin. Oh well cash in the mail will work.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 18, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> damn bro you showing your plants and i'm getting jealous of your basement.


No shit...


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 18, 2021)

a little bit of the blueberries and oranges this girl went almost 12 weeks and takes dank to a new level lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 19, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I see a bunch of his older crosses I’m interested in, but once they’re gone from the seed banks aren’t they usually gone for good unless it’s a popular cross? Doesn’t look like Useful sells directly, so I just figured that meant if they’re sold out your only other option was the resale market.


Was there something in particular that caught your eye? 

I bet people here can help determine if there's something worth holding out hope to find.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its probably too hard to cash out cryptocurrency since you still have to link it to a bank account.
> 
> Gonna order some useful beans but wanted to used the coin. Oh well cash in the mail will work.


Whatcha getting brother?? I'd smoke the beejeezus out of a Chocolate Diesel S1 x LVTK Highlander Cut cross, just saying...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Whatcha getting brother?? I'd smoke the beejeezus out of a Chocolate Diesel S1 x LVTK Highlander Cut cross, just saying...


The chocolate diesel s1. You nailed it!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey guys and girls, the 4/20 sale at DC Seed Exchange (applicable on all items) starts at midnight EST and lasts 24 hours.

Hopefully there are enough DLA #5 x chocolate diesel packs for us to get at least one each. I'm not sure about that, although there are still 14 packs in stock.


----------



## Xsan (Apr 19, 2021)

Howdy folks, just wanted to put a quick note up about my experience with DC Seed. So when I saw the post yesterday about the blueberry dub drop I jumped in and ordered everything except the lime and cookies. At least I thought I did. As soon as i was done i realized i forgot the blueberry dub like a dumby. So I jumped on and put in another order for the blueberry dub. This of course meant I should have had to pay shipping since it was under $100. I considered asking them to combine them but figured it was my mistake and didn't want to make an issue so I just let it go. Today I got my confirmation email and they took it upon themselves to combine the two orders and refund me the freight.

Needless to say I am impressed and will definitely reccomend them to others.

Sorry for those of you not interested in this post but I am a sucker for good business practices and customer service so I wanted to spread the word


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 19, 2021)

Dropped another Blueberry Dub and Chocolate Skunk, because those were the only two to not come up yet. I’d rather run twelve plants then eight for sure. Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 19, 2021)

Dang !!!!!! I need to get caught up again.....lol. The page is moving along so fast. OK......I have an idea for tomorrow. 4 giveaways that each contain 20 seeds. They will be regs....BUT....winners will not be forced to take 20 seeds of the same cross. I will post a list and let winners pick the 2 packs they want. If ya want 20 of one listed, I will make it happen. Is this a good idea, any interest ????


----------



## migenetics (Apr 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang !!!!!! I need to get caught up again.....lol. The page is moving along so fast. OK......I have an idea for tomorrow. 4 giveaways that each contain 20 seeds. They will be regs....BUT....winners will not be forced to take 20 seeds of the same cross. I will post a list and let winners pick the 2 packs they want. If ya want 20 of one listed, I will make it happen. Is this a good idea, any interest ????


Definitely interested. Thanks useful


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang !!!!!! I need to get caught up again.....lol. The page is moving along so fast. OK......I have an idea for tomorrow. 4 giveaways that each contain 20 seeds. They will be regs....BUT....winners will not be forced to take 20 seeds of the same cross. I will post a list and let winners pick the 2 packs they want. If ya want 20 of one listed, I will make it happen. Is this a good idea, any interest ????


Sounds like a great idea to me! I’m thinking of hunting some regs for keepers after this run too. Have some Orange Piff, NYC Chem F2s, Sour Dubb Diesel, Chem de la Chem F2s, and a bunch of Doc D haze crosses to search through.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Xsan said:


> Howdy folks, just wanted to put a quick note up about my experience with DC Seed. So when I saw the post yesterday about the blueberry dub drop I jumped in and ordered everything except the lime and cookies. At least I thought I did. As soon as i was done i realized i forgot the blueberry dub like a dumby. So I jumped on and put in another order for the blueberry dub. This of course meant I should have had to pay shipping since it was under $100. I considered asking them to combine them but figured it was my mistake and didn't want to make an issue so I just let it go. Today I got my confirmation email and they took it upon themselves to combine the two orders and refund me the freight.
> 
> Needless to say I am impressed and will definitely reccomend them to others.
> 
> Sorry for those of you not interested in this post but I am a sucker for good business practices and customer service so I wanted to spread the word


I had the same experience a couple of years ago they are grea


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang !!!!!! I need to get caught up again.....lol. The page is moving along so fast. OK......I have an idea for tomorrow. 4 giveaways that each contain 20 seeds. They will be regs....BUT....winners will not be forced to take 20 seeds of the same cross. I will post a list and let winners pick the 2 packs they want. If ya want 20 of one listed, I will make it happen. Is this a good idea, any interest ????


Yes please


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Dropped another Blueberry Dub and Chocolate Skunk, because those were the only two to not come up yet. I’d rather run twelve plants then eight for sure. Ha.


Make sure your scuffing those seeds. I have found that @Useful Seeds grows some tough shelled ones. Once they pop though lookout, on comes the hybrid vigor!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang !!!!!! I need to get caught up again.....lol. The page is moving along so fast. OK......I have an idea for tomorrow. 4 giveaways that each contain 20 seeds. They will be regs....BUT....winners will not be forced to take 20 seeds of the same cross. I will post a list and let winners pick the 2 packs they want. If ya want 20 of one listed, I will make it happen. Is this a good idea, any interest ????


I for one love the idea but will sit this one out because of @Useful Seeds generosity to me the last couple months, heck what am I saying, generosity since i met the guy! Good luck to everyone, I will be lurking to find out what gems will be given away.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang !!!!!! I need to get caught up again.....lol. The page is moving along so fast. OK......I have an idea for tomorrow. 4 giveaways that each contain 20 seeds. They will be regs....BUT....winners will not be forced to take 20 seeds of the same cross. I will post a list and let winners pick the 2 packs they want. If ya want 20 of one listed, I will make it happen. Is this a good idea, any interest ????


Awesome idea!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Make sure your scuffing those seeds. I have found that @Useful Seeds grows some tough shelled ones. Once they pop though lookout, on comes the hybrid vigor!


I always scuff seeds before I try germinating them. Helps big time.


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Dang !!!!!! I need to get caught up again.....lol. The page is moving along so fast. OK......I have an idea for tomorrow. 4 giveaways that each contain 20 seeds. They will be regs....BUT....winners will not be forced to take 20 seeds of the same cross. I will post a list and let winners pick the 2 packs they want. If ya want 20 of one listed, I will make it happen. Is this a good idea, any interest ????


Sounds like a great and very generous idea!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Just fought my way thru the net for Blueberry Dub and DLA #5 x Choc Diesel from DC. Well worth it.


----------



## magus79 (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Just fought my way thru the net for Blueberry Dub and DLA #5 x Choc Diesel from DC. Well worth it.


Same here, 30 minutes but all worth it. Got cd s1 and c4xcd


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Just fought my way thru the net for Blueberry Dub and DLA #5 x Choc Diesel from DC. Well worth it.


After 45 mins. , I finally got an email saying they *received* my order. (we've received your order #XXXX , and it is now being processed)

I'm not so sure it's an order confirmation email though. They mention a " comments section ". I never have seen one....yet

Anyone get a separate "order confirmation email " ??

Very confusing


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> After 45 mins. , I finally got an email saying they *received* my order. I'm not so sure it's an order confirmation email though. They mention a " comments section ". I never have seen one....yet
> 
> Very confusing


Yeah that sounds about right. I'm sure he just got a shit load of orders too. I usually pay a certain way but I noticed that Paul is offering more options now. I replied to the order received email to send me the invoice/payment info. He'll get around to it sooner than later I imagine.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. I'm sure he just got a shit load of orders too. I usually pay a certain way but I noticed that Paul is offering more options now. I replied to the order received email to send me the invoice/payment info. He'll get around to it sooner than later I imagine.


Thanks for your response! I also ordered the same 2 Useful packets as you. (plus a few other things )

I guess I'll just have to wait for a confirmation.

I got 4 packets of Useful seeds in hand from the JBC sale. That should hold me for a while.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 19, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Thanks for your response! I also ordered the same 2 Useful packets as you. (plus a few other things )
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait for a confirmation.
> 
> I got 4 packets of Useful seeds in hand from the JBC sale. That should hold me for a while.


Does he want you to reply to the email with payment info? If so you should recive an order complete email followed by an invoice email with tracking.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 19, 2021)

Does JBC have easier transactions?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Thanks for your response! I also ordered the same 2 Useful packets as you. (plus a few other things )
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait for a confirmation.
> 
> I got 4 packets of Useful seeds in hand from the JBC sale. That should hold me for a while.


No prob man. I missed out on those at JBC and glad I was able to get them here. I got one other strain as well.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Does he want you to reply to the email with payment info?


I'm not sure, but I did.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Does JBC have easier transactions?


For me, A _Hell _of a lot easier. And fast too! (Nice freebies were also included)


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Does he want you to reply to the email with payment info? If so you should recive an order complete email followed by an invoice email with tracking.


I just got another email which says...."Thank you for your order! We will invoice you within 24 hours to settle up ..... until then your items are safely on hold. 

I can sleep easy now.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes, Useful, very interested.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 20, 2021)

Most strains are still available on DC, too bad I have to sit this one out...
Happy 4/20 everyone


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks like it’ll be twelve plants. Ha. Those two that hadn’t broke ground yet seem to have cracked and shot up as soon as I soaked replacement beans. So, I’ll have three plants of Blueberry Dub and Chocolate Skunk in there. Maybe put up another light and run 75 square feet instead of 50 square feet if these things veg quickly. Starting 4/20 on page 666 seems ominous. Ha.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 20, 2021)

Ordered Chocolate Diesel S1’s and Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel from DCSE


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Looks like it’ll be twelve plants. Ha. Those two that hadn’t broke ground yet seem to have cracked and shot up as soon as I soaked replacement beans. So, I’ll have three plants of Blueberry Dub and Chocolate Skunk in there. Maybe put up another light and run 75 square feet instead of 50 square feet if these things veg quickly. Starting 4/20 on page 666 seems ominous. Ha.


We gotta bump this to page 669 before 4/20 is over stat


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420! I'm glad to have found you all.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy Herb Day! Much Love Useful Fam.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Did anyone else know of the fourth seed bank to carry useful gear it's cool beans seeds how did I not know about this lol


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mixed up a Chocolate Skunk and Blueberry Dub seed, but I’m guessing they’ll be easy to tell apart. Ha.


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 20, 2021)

Here are some boring veg pictures to help bump the thread off 666 lol

Chem D x Banana OG - the Iower leaf damage is from thrips but I got rid of them and she has bounced back nicely


Dogwalker OG x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy holidays to the useful family!


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 20, 2021)

Scooped me up a pack of gmo x choc d from DC w 20% off. Happy 420 everyone. One love.


----------



## migenetics (Apr 20, 2021)

I got the gmo x chocolate diesel and the blueberry x adub at full price yesterday because I didn't want to miss out. Now if only I could pay for them! Hopefully DC figures out the cc payment options because I really don't want to send cash in the mail.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

migenetics said:


> I got the gmo x chocolate diesel and the blueberry x adub at full price yesterday because I didn't want to miss out. Now if only I could pay for them! Hopefully DC figures out the cc payment options because I really don't want to send cash in the mail.


Paul sent me my invoice to pay this morning. Done deal.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 20, 2021)

migenetics said:


> I got the gmo x chocolate diesel and the blueberry x adub at full price yesterday because I didn't want to miss out. Now if only I could pay for them! Hopefully DC figures out the cc payment options because I really don't want to send cash in the mail.


I got (and paid) the invoice for the DC order placed last night.

It was a breeze


----------



## migenetics (Apr 20, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> I got (and paid) the invoice for the DC order placed last night.
> 
> It was a breeze


I try and send the $$ and is says "contact recipient"! I don't know what the deal is as every transaction with them has been perfect so far but maybe v3nmo is different.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

migenetics said:


> I try and send the $$ and is says "contact recipient"! I don't know what the deal is as every transaction with them has been perfect so far but maybe v3nmo is different.


This is why I returned the order received email asking for an invoice to pay because I noticed VM is gone. That is how I paid every single time before but its prob not avail form of payment now. I hope I'm wrong tho.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Ordered Chocolate Diesel S1’s and Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel from DCSE


i got my choc diesels a month or so ago from JBC. i have to wait until end of summer before i pop them though.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i got my choc diesels a month or so ago from JBC. i have to wait until end of summer before i pop them though.


It will be a minute before I do as well


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> It will be a minute before I do as well


that choc thai lineage is one i really want to try. i think it was on this thread that either useful or katsu gave some of the backstory of her?


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 20, 2021)

Damn


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Cboat38 moved it off of 666. Nice! Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud

Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
Lucky Lime x CTB
Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Dank Sinatra x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x CTB
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score

First person to respond to this post wins !!!! *Please type something when you respond so I have something to respond to.....lol. GOOD LUCK !!!!*


----------



## Marker759 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hi


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hey


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Replying


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Damnnnn, beat me to it. Froze up on me for a second. Ha. Congrats!


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Congrats peoples lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Marker759 said:


> Hi


We have our first winner !!!!!!! Please PM me for details.


----------



## Marker759 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> We have our first winner !!!!!!! Please PM me for details.


I don’t think I have the capability to DM yet D:


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm using dial-up internet. Sad face.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Marker759 said:


> I don’t think I have the capability to DM yet D:


I will send ya one.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

Marker759 said:


> I don’t think I have the capability to DM yet D:


Congrats and welcome lol. First post that took a year is a definite winner!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Congrats and welcome lol. First post that took a year is a definite winner!!


VAR has been called in to review the situation. lol.


----------



## migenetics (Apr 20, 2021)

I missed out, sad faces


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

migenetics said:


> I missed out, sad faces


I still have 3 to go !!!!


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)

Oh im here now we can go again. lol


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Looking at that list of strains there. Tough to choose from if you’re a winner for sure. Think I’d snag the Lucky Lime x CTB and have a hard time choosing a second.


----------



## migenetics (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


How is life treating you?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 20, 2021)

Marker759 said:


> Hi


Yes, you are going to be very high after you grow them. Lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

migenetics said:


> How is life treating you?


Pretty good.

BTW.......HUGE thanks to @bythekasiz for making these seeds for the canna community.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Looking at that list of strains there. Tough to choose from if you’re a winner for sure. Think I’d snag the Lucky Lime x CTB and have a hard time choosing a second.


Im feeling that Endor Score cross!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Im feeling that Endor Score cross!


That’s one I need to look up. Unsure of what Endor Score is. I was leaning towards that just because it sounds good though. Ha. Chem Cookie Trip sounds really nice.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> That’s one I need to look up. Unsure of what Endor Score is. I was leaning towards that just because it sounds good though. Ha. Chem Cookie Trip sounds really nice.


A11g x wookie. Bodhi


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> A11g x wookie. Bodhi


Ooooooh, ok. That’s the one. Sounds nice. Chem Cookie Trip crossed with that could be heady stuff.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Apr 20, 2021)

I want the blueberries and chocolate one and the lucky lime one. I've been sleeping though I have no idea what the 79 Christmas tree is made of...


----------



## AlSeedsman (Apr 20, 2021)

Chem cookie trip might be the one also, with ctb, sounds like a very unpredictable mish mash.... perfect for finding something unique.


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Pretty good.
> 
> BTW.......HUGE thanks to @bythekasiz for making these seeds for the canna community.


Hey I was wondering last cross i tried to do i hit with pollen multiple times but only the pistols at the nodes made seeds not the buds or very few is there a trick or reason the pollen wont take?


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Happy 420


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

TevinJonson said:


> Hey I was wondering last cross i tried to do i hit with pollen multiple times but only the pistols at the nodes made seeds not the buds or very few is there a trick or reason the pollen wont take?


I can't explain that one......weak pollen??? Non viable???


----------



## Boosky (Apr 20, 2021)

I have grown four of the list and I would go with Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB first for sure. Funny story is I purchased a pack of Blueberries n Chocolate then purchased two Box of Chocolates which had Blueberries n Chocolate in it as well, so total of 16 seeds. I was kinda bummed I ended up with so many but now have grown it I will buy more when it comes back, it is awesome! Then I would go with Chem Cookie Trip. Good luck to all.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

PST 4:20 coming up...


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Dying to make some chicken wings, but not trying to miss the next one. Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> PST 4:20 coming up...


Yep........lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Dying to make some chicken wings, but not trying to miss the next one. Ha.


I like chicken wings, I bought an air fryer, the type with racks. I threw away our deep fryer after having air fried wings. I cook all kinds of stuff in this air fryer.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I like chicken wings, I bought an air fryer, the type with racks. I threw away our deep fryer after having air fried wings. I cook all kinds of stuff in this air fryer.


Exactly what I’m preheating right now. Ha. They’re great. Super easy too.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I like chicken wings, I bought an air fryer, the type with racks. I threw away our deep fryer after having air fried wings. I cook all kinds of stuff in this air fryer.


We threw away the microwave and use it to reheat food too


----------



## Boosky (Apr 20, 2021)

Speaking of Blueberries n Chocolate, this girl was the runt of the seed drop last time but I didn’t give up on her. Wanted to but didn’t. Lol I usually don’t grow them this big but here we go! She’s got the whole room to herself, for now.
Happy 420 everyone!!!


----------



## Gobi (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 gang


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud

Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
Lucky Lime x CTB
Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Dank Sinatra x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x CTB
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score

First person to respond to this post wins !!!! *Please type something when you respond so I have something to respond to.....lol. GOOD LUCK !!!!* This is round #2 Please read the bold text !!!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Meee


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hi


----------



## ZezoZose (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hi


----------



## Bigtyme02 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


I


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

The Blueberries n Chocolate and Double D were what made me look into Useful. Missed out on them though.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hahaha. I knew I shouldn’t have typed that.


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Thanks for all you do useful


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats on the win! I’m garbage at this. Time to go make food and roll up. Ha.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 20, 2021)

no winner no chicken dinner


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Meee


And we have our second winner !!!!!! Please pm me for details. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Hahaha. I knew I shouldn’t have typed that.


I would have missed it for sure had you not typed that lol. Thank you good sir! I'm out for the next two tho. My F5 button is broken


----------



## raggyb (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


read what, lol?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

raggyb said:


> no winner no chicken dinner


2 more to go.......ya never know !!!!!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 20, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I would have missed it for sure had you not typed that lol. Thank you good sir! I'm out for the next two tho. My F5 button is broken


Congrats!


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

anyone else feel like they would pay to play a carnival game like this?


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Im making puppy chow! Chocolate covered screen. For some Chocolate Trip seeds


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Xsan said:


> anyone else feel like they would pay to play a carnival game like this?


would be well worth it for the prize offered


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

magus79 said:


> would be well worth it for the prize offered



hey it could be a whole new gambling game, the price to play goes up with the prize available lol


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

while were all stalking this thread, have any of you harvested the double diesel yet?


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Xsan said:


> while were all stalking this thread, have any of you harvested the double diesel yet?


not me got dd strawberrys going in veg


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Xsan said:


> while were all stalking this thread, have any of you harvested the double diesel yet?


That’s the pack I’d love to see a restock of. Wish I had some in this run now. Ha.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey there everyone, just want to let you all know that you can take a break.....lol. I know you all have lives, want to eat food, do stuff....lol. The last 2 giveaways will go down between 8:30 and 9:00 PM EST. And I certainly appreciate all of you !!! Long time supporters, new comers that are interested ect.


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Xsan said:


> while were all stalking this thread, have any of you harvested the double diesel yet?


got Boo to smoke til then


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there everyone, just want to let you all know that you can take a break.....lol. I know you all have lives, want to eat food, do stuff....lol. The last 2 giveaways will go down between 8:30 and 9:00 PM EST. And I certainly appreciate all of you !!! Long time supporters, new comers that are interested ect.


See ya then


----------



## Blindnslow (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


 Where was i as 40 min ago. lol


----------



## seedy character (Apr 20, 2021)

Ok, ok, ok. Due to terrible luck I never enter contests, BUT me sees Dank Sinatra x CTB. Oh boy! Completely missed the boat on both of those. Didn't find out about Useful until the original CTB freebie was already gone and really wanted to compare his breeding choices to CSI's. Which turned out to be kind of a disappointment given the hype. Thankfully I took a chance and did get the BOO and Mint Chocolate Trip. Think people sleep on that MCT. Luscious is the best descriptor for that one. Anyway, be back during the scheduled hours if Im able.


And congrats to the next two winners!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> That’s the pack I’d love to see a restock of. Wish I had some in this run now. Ha.


I'm gonna make it happen for sure !!!!


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I'm gonna make it happen for sure !!!!


Love to hear that!!!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Lucky Lime x CTB sounds like a great cross i’d buy even if I don’t win


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Going to wait to eat these chicken wings, because I don’t want to miss out due to sauced hands. Ha.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Good luck all !!


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 all! All those crosses were made with keeper phenos. Lots of purples and blues especially in mid-late flower. Lucky Lime I used 2 girls, one had a creamy marshmallow scent and the other was a stanky black lime leaner. 
Chem cookie trip was a short dense beast. The single chem cookie trip x Endor score i flowered out packed a nice punch and was more of an Apollo wookie leaner with a rotten fruit aroma. Enjoy and good luck! More good things to come...


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Be right back have to go to mail box Lucky Lime has arrived


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud

Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
Lucky Lime x CTB
Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Dank Sinatra x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x CTB
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score

First person to respond to this post wins !!!! *Please type something when you respond so I have something to respond to.....lol. GOOD LUCK !!!!* This is round #3 Please read the bold text !!!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


hehe


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


1


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hello


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hey


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


oh my


----------



## raggyb (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


hi


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Booo


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


me?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Winner #3......Please PM me for details.....see what I mean !!!! You gave me nothing to reply to @mlnewgrow


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

ha ha you guys are fast on the draw


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

magus79 said:


> ha ha you guys are fast on the draw


Crazy fast. Ha.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Winner #3......Please PM me for details.....see what I mean !!!! You gave me nothing to reply to @mlnewgrow


Sorry my friend I read to write something right after I posted it so I felt like a jerk lol


----------



## seedy character (Apr 20, 2021)

When you think you have enough time to make a roux for gumbo. Surely Useful wouldn't pop right back on at 8:30. Wrong!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Sorry my friend I read to write something right after I posted it so I felt like a jerk lol


It's ok...........you are the winner.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wait 8:30 your time wow im too high for all this LOL


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> It's ok...........you are the winner.


Thanks my friend!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud

Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
Lucky Lime x CTB
Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Dank Sinatra x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x CTB
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score

First person to respond to this post wins !!!! *Please type something when you respond so I have something to respond to.....lol. GOOD LUCK !!!!* This is round #4 Please read the bold text !!!


----------



## Gobi (Apr 20, 2021)

h


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hey


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


21


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


1


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Congratulations to the winners and thank you for the opportunity @Useful Seeds!


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


U


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


HEY


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Yay!!!! Congratulations to the winners. You all made my night amazing.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)

dang too late good on you quick fingered stoners


----------



## seedy character (Apr 20, 2021)

Straight up ninjas in this here thread.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 20, 2021)

Son of a bitch!


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Chebamunk13 said:


> dang too late good on you quick fingered stoners


Quick draw Mcraw right there


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Congratulations to the winners and thank you for the opportunity @Useful Seeds!



well said


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Gobi said:


> h


We have a winner !!!! Please PM me for details. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Chebamunk13 said:


>


Ha ha that says it all right there


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ohhhhhhh, darn. We just had to respond with anything. Thought we had to quote it for some reason. Ha. Congrats to the winners and thanks to Useful for the opportunity!


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)

It was fun glad it happened today made it feel festive. You guys really keep a nice thread here.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Soooooooooooo, there is gonna be 1 more !!!! @MInewgrow requested that I only send one pack, and donated the other pack to the community !!!! I will match that pack and run one more !!!. In roughly 10 minutes.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 20, 2021)

magus79 said:


> Quick draw Mcraw right there


Did someone say Quick Draw McGraw??? lol


----------



## magus79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Chebamunk13 said:


>


Any one else hear the flute?


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Soooooooooooo, there is gonna be 1 more !!!! @MInewgrow requested that I only send one pack, and donated the other pack to the community !!!! I will match that pack and run one more !!!. In roughly 10 minutes.


Legend


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm rooting for you @Learning1234


----------



## migenetics (Apr 20, 2021)

Chebamunk13 said:


> Legend


That he is


----------



## migenetics (Apr 20, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I'm rooting for you @Learning1234


I'm rooting for everyone!


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

I have been making this puppy chow for an amputee , they get phantom pains really bad. Im afraid it is not strong enough. Does anyone know a great stain for edible medication?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud

Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
Lucky Lime x CTB
Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Dank Sinatra x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x CTB
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
GG#4 x Chocolate Diesel x CTB
Chem Cookie Trip x Endor Score

First person to respond to this post wins !!!! *Please type something when you respond so I have something to respond to.....lol. GOOD LUCK !!!!* This is round #5 Thanks to @MInewgrow Please read the bold text !!!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

1


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

f


----------



## ZezoZose (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


Hi


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


gggg


----------



## unreal1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Happy 420 !!!!! Sooooooo, here we go. Gonna do 4 giveaways, 20 seeds to each winner, and YOU get to pick from this list. Tracked shipping included no cost to the winners. US only. CTB represents NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
> 
> Blueberries n Chocolate x CTB
> Lucky Lime x CTB
> ...


oh yeah


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

and thank you @MInewgrow for throwing up one of y our packs


----------



## seedy character (Apr 20, 2021)

wow, 4 posts before my page even refreshes.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Xsan said:


> congrats tug!


I think its @Barristan Whitebeard


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I think its @Barristan Whitebeard


Yeah I just saw that, congrats @Barristan Whitebeard


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Hello


WINNER !!!! Please pm me for details. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Xsan said:


> and thank you @MInewgrow for throwing up one of y our packs


No problem! Thanks everyone and @Useful Seeds


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 20, 2021)

Logged in to tell everyone Happy 4/20... saw the page numbers jump (I check in daily) and assumed there was drama. 
Glad to see it’s just Useful spreading the love!


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 20, 2021)

Dang I missed the giveaways! Congrats everyone that won!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> WINNER !!!! Please pm me for details. Congratulations !!!!


Thank you very much @Useful Seeds for your time and your work, and thank you very much @bythekasiz for contributing your time and space for the creation of these seeds!

I chose blueberries n chocolate x Christmas tree bud and Dank Sinatra x Christmas tree bud. I'm a big fan of Bodhi, and blueberry hashplant and Dank Sinatra are two crosses that I have not had before.

Edit: Thank you also to @MInewgrow. Without you I would not have had this chance.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 20, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Thank you very much @Useful Seeds for your time and your work, and thank you very much @bythekasiz for contributing your time and space for the creation of these seeds!
> 
> I chose blueberries n chocolate x Christmas tree bud and Dank Sinatra x Christmas tree bud. I'm a big fan of Bodhi, and blueberry hashplant and Dank Sinatra are two crosses that I have not had before.


Keep us updated on how you like em!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Logged in to tell everyone Happy 4/20... saw the page numbers jump (I check in daily) and assumed there was drama.
> Glad to see it’s just Useful spreading the love!


Glad ya stopped by, I gotta say that this 420 is pretty dang cool !!! Thanks to @bythekasiz I was able to offer up a bunch of free packs !!! And the folks that hang out here and support my efforts are awesome !!! I have said it before, but I will say it again, THANK YOU !!!!! Thank you to all of you that have given my seed a place in your garden. You all have MANY other choices out there when it comes to seed purchases. MASSIVE amounts of choices actually. I just want you all to know that I really appreciate the support that you have given me, and I am working on some things.

Say it now because ya never know.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Thank you very much @Useful Seeds for your time and your work, and thank you very much @bythekasiz for contributing your time and space for the creation of these seeds!
> 
> I chose blueberries n chocolate x Christmas tree bud and Dank Sinatra x Christmas tree bud. I'm a big fan of Bodhi, and blueberry hashplant and Dank Sinatra are two crosses that I have not had before.


Dude that's the same 2 strains I chose as well lol. Very, very cool gift by all involved.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 again....lol. The Apple Fritter samples I got with the cut is pretty dang good!!! Hmmmm.....Apple Fritter x Chocolate Diesel fems ???


----------



## Xsan (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420! Thank you again for running this today, it was a fun way to do 420!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 21, 2021)

Been in the towel for about 2 days now, and nothings cracked yet, gonna check again tomorrow, and if not; gonna give em the ole sharpie technique!


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 21, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Been in the towel for about 2 days now, and nothings cracked yet, gonna check again tomorrow, and if not; gonna give em the ole sharpie technique!


The testers? I was getting a little worried too as none cracked from soaking but this morning 2/4 are up. Good luck!
Edit: 4/4 breaking ground


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 21, 2021)

Thought these two Blueberry Dub had cracked and started pushing their way up, but they haven’t. Don’t seem to want to germ. Just threw some extra GMO x CD beans in water instead, because my GMO x CD seedling is messed up. I don’t see that thing making it too far in life. Blueberry Dub is what I really wanted, but oh well. One of the three cracked. They were the tiniest seeds. Not sure if that matters though. Should’ve just soaked extra seeds from the beginning and culled some if they all popped. In the future, I know to do that with Useful beans and they’re definitely priced well enough where popping some extras isn’t a huge deal. I’ll be back in a month or so with boring veg pics. I’ll try that Sharpie trick if they haven’t popped in the next day or two. I’ve always thought about using my big tweezers to help crack them open, but have been lucky with germ rates. These things will probably crack on their own shortly. I was itching for an excuse to soak some extra GMO x CD beans. Ha. Hopefully that little weak seedling of GMO x CD pulls through and I have three of them.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 21, 2021)

Fish Hydrolysate! Holy Shit!


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 21, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thought these two Blueberry Dub had cracked and started pushing their way up, but they haven’t. Don’t seem to want to germ. Just threw some extra GMO x CD beans in water instead, because my GMO x CD seedling is messed up. I don’t see that thing making it too far in life. Blueberry Dub is what I really wanted, but oh well. One of the three cracked. They were the tiniest seeds. Not sure if that matters though. Should’ve just soaked extra seeds from the beginning and culled some if they all popped. In the future, I know to do that with Useful beans and they’re definitely priced well enough where popping some extras isn’t a huge deal. I’ll be back in a month or so with boring veg pics. I’ll try that Sharpie trick if they haven’t popped in the next day or two. I’ve always thought about using my big tweezers to help crack them open, but have been lucky with germ rates. These things will probably crack on their own shortly. I was itching for an excuse to soak some extra GMO x CD beans. Ha. Hopefully that little weak seedling of GMO x CD pulls through and I have three of them.


I might stratify the ones I will be popping in the freezer since they are real fresh beans. Then hit them with the scuff!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 21, 2021)

I got in on a few of the 420 deals even though I have more seeds then I can use, figured I want to try out these anyway 



Chem #4 x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds  1  $48.00  Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds  1  $48.00


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 21, 2021)

Got my BBHP x Adub from JBC and the DLA5 x CD from DCSE. Spreading the love!

Also, dropped a BOO and a HAOG x CD about a week ago and they're off and running. I'll try to remember to share some pics when they get bigger.


----------



## magus79 (Apr 21, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Been in the towel for about 2 days now, and nothings cracked yet, gonna check again tomorrow, and if not; gonna give em the ole sharpie technique!


I always scuff em then soak in distilled water over night. Out of 30 some seeds Have been 100% germ rate. in fact all had tails the next day. no use of towels Good Luck


----------



## raggyb (Apr 21, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Been in the towel for about 2 days now, and nothings cracked yet, gonna check again tomorrow, and if not; gonna give em the ole sharpie technique!


almost forgot about your old sharpie technique. that's a good one! never know when you're going to need it.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

I've heard of the scuff method. Just using a very light grit sandpaper to scuff the seams of the shell. What is the sharpie method?


----------



## magus79 (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I've heard of the scuff method. Just using a very light grit sandpaper to scuff the seams of the shell. What is the sharpie method?


I put a little sand in a pill bottle, beans in and shake for 5-10 seconds. works everytime for me


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

magus79 said:


> I put a little sand in a pill bottle, beans in and shake for 5-10 seconds. works everytime for me


Interesting. I've heard some that use pill bottles that had sandpaper inside.


----------



## magus79 (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Interesting. I've heard some that use pill bottles that had sandpaper inside.


check it out sometime. beach or river sand or sand box


----------



## Boosky (Apr 21, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4631054
> Put your bean in the divot, and orientate it correctly.
> 
> View attachment 4631055
> ...


Sharpie technique


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 21, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sharpie technique


I think I remember seeing this before. I tried the same thing with some bag seed in between my thumb and finger but no go. Never tried it again but prob bad seed.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 21, 2021)

Still haven’t received my testers but when I do they will be germinated. I hope this isn’t a sign of what’s to come after sending off my payments to JBC. Come on USPS, I’m rooting for you! Actually I’ll be rooting something when they get here. Lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 21, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I think I remember seeing this before. I tried the same thing with some bag seed in between my thumb and finger but no go. Never tried it again but prob bad seed.


I just tried this with some seeds I couldn't get to germ. See if it helps. Usually I do nothing but shove them in some rapid rooters in a warm spot and get nearly 100% but this group is struggling (nothing Useful related... those sprang out of the plugs like a bat out of hell. 24 hrs and they were 3" tall lol)


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 21, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I'm rooting for you @Learning1234


Thanks! I went and ate my chicken wings and missed out on the bonus round, but it didn’t seem like my night anyways. Ha.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 21, 2021)

Not gonna lie but these kosher tangie freaked me out a lot since seedlings, from the leaves looking quirky to little male like pods pop out first and then pistils. But now at 2 weeks of flower today she’s got the most frost I’ve seen so far ,buds a bit smaller than I’m used to but look how thick these stems are!!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 21, 2021)

9 Black Lime Special Reserve f4 in the 1gal pots


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 21, 2021)

Heard from a little bird some DLA5 × CD started to soak today!


----------



## migenetics (Apr 21, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Not gonna lie but these kosher tangie freaked me out a lot since seedlings, from the leaves looking quirky to little male like pods pop out first and then pistils. But now at 2 weeks of flower today she’s got the most frost I’ve seen so far ,buds a bit smaller than I’m used to but look how thick these stems are!!View attachment 4884198View attachment 4884199View attachment 4884200


What's the white stuff all over your leaves? Kinda looks like mite damage in the first pic.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 21, 2021)

migenetics said:


> What's the white stuff all over your leaves? Kinda looks like mite damage in the first pic.


Looks like it might be from spraying for aphids


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 21, 2021)

Wettable sulfur, spray all my plants before I put them in flower,safety precaution


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 21, 2021)

Does anybody know the significance of the wolf on the DLA5 pack?


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 21, 2021)

Why is usps getting worse while the other shipping companies are are pretty much back to normal. Smh


----------



## gokartsrb (Apr 22, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Why is usps getting worse while the other shipping companies are are pretty much back to normal. Smh


Because unfortunately like your government they have no accountability or need to perform. Any other business would have been shutdown and boarded up.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2021)

gokartsrb said:


> Because unfortunately like your government they have no accountability or need to perform. Any other business would have been shutdown and boarded up.


It’s not that black and white.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s not that black and white.


I was going to comment on this last night but. I feel this conversation could get LONG. It would probably be better in a different forum. 

That way we all can stay on the side of Useful. There are going to be some sweet grows coming up-


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 22, 2021)

I know this comment is worthless without pics...but I was absolutely unprepared for the massive leaf size on the DDS. At 7 weeks from seed, it has leaves bigger than my hands. Probably flipping in another week or so.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 22, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I know this comment is worthless without pics...but I was absolutely unprepared for the massive leaf size on the DDS. At 7 weeks from seed, it has leaves bigger than my hands. Probably flipping in another week or so.


The DDS strawberry pheno I had showed wide indica leaves


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Apr 22, 2021)

Trying to get the BLSR f4 to finish up, probably just being impatient. The tops want to keep throwing white pistils, so I lowered the light levels and raised them up as high as they would go. Looking delicious though. My favorite plant is the one in the front right corner. It's probably gonna yield the least, but the lime funk coming from it is spectacular. Thick greasy resin on them. Looks like a couple different phenotypes, the plant front left has slightly different shaped buds. Smells are similar throughout, but something really nose-catching about the front right one.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 22, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Trying to get the BLSR f4 to finish up, probably just being impatient. The tops want to keep throwing white pistils, so I lowered the light levels and raised them up as high as they would go. Looking delicious though. My favorite plant is the one in the front right corner. It's probably gonna yield the least, but the lime funk coming from it is spectacular. Thick greasy resin on them. Looks like a couple different phenotypes, the plant front left has slightly different shaped buds. Smells are similar throughout, but something really nose-catching about the front right one.


How many days flowering? How are your temps?


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 22, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Trying to get the BLSR f4 to finish up, probably just being impatient. The tops want to keep throwing white pistils, so I lowered the light levels and raised them up as high as they would go. Looking delicious though. My favorite plant is the one in the front right corner. It's probably gonna yield the least, but the lime funk coming from it is spectacular. Thick greasy resin on them. Looks like a couple different phenotypes, the plant front left has slightly different shaped buds. Smells are similar throughout, but something really nose-catching about the front right one.


looks incredible


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Apr 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How many days flowering? How are your temps?


Around 60 days or so. Temps are higher than normal, so it could explain the fox tailing and taking a bit to finish. I'm noticing the buds further away from the light are more dense and happy. I usually use this tent as my drying tent, but I'm getting ready to move to Oregon, so I flipped every tent I had into a flowering tent so I'd have a nice stockpile.. Normally my other tents are better equipped to handle the heat and give me a little more space


----------



## Xsan (Apr 23, 2021)

My dc order was only delayed a day by USPS so I'm notcomplaining. Also was pumped to see the CTB was still available as a freebie! Now I will just have to figure out what order I want to plant all these lovely beans. Anything not useful was a freebie


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 23, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Banana and oranges little bit over 5 weeks smells like sweet skunky O.G. More pics in 2 weeks View attachment 4875726View attachment 4875727View attachment 4875728View attachment 4875729


and here they at over 7 weeks today 
I got 3 pheno well two smells the same and look a like but one looks like it will finish before the other and the third is still growing white hairs and swelling at the same time colas and smells of skittles. All plants have rock hard buds can’t wait to at least sample some!!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 24, 2021)

Don’t think I’ve shown this one.
Gelato 45 x Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 24, 2021)

Put Chocolate Diesel and DD Strawberries into flower today.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 24, 2021)

Anyone that likes making dabs the blueberry and oranges consistently gives 25 percent returns when pressed at 202 in a 120 micron bag of the best tasting rosin I have yet to experience


----------



## Boosky (Apr 24, 2021)

Got my testers, they will be dropped tomorrow and a couple more will join the lone Blueberries n Chocolate beast. Gonna be the first ones to see an LED light in flower. I have been vegging in LED(for the first time)to learn growth characteristics and feeding rates and think I am ready for my first ones in flower. So I switched from fluorescent T5's and spirals in veg to LED and from HPS to LED in flower. I do love the veg LED'S so far, seems to be easier to keep an even canopy. I did learn the hard way that LED'S need to be kept much further away than fluorescent, I think I was bleaching them until I read up on LED'S further and realized I had them way to close. Light moved to correct height and they are all happy now with even canopy. Could someone tell me if I will get a similar stretch as HPS would? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 24, 2021)

USPS delivers! Can't wait for my Blueberry Dub, don't know if it will top the Blueberries n Chocolate. That is some serious competition, every time I hit it I'm like "Now that is some tasty herb!" Then I'm like "Now that is some potent herb!" LOL Got a couple others coming as well, the Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel is moving to the front of my next seed run. Chem 4 is mine and the wife's favorite, grew it for couple years until I got russet mites and lost all my mother plants. I have not brought a clone into my garden since, unless it was cut by me.


----------



## bri77 (Apr 25, 2021)

Anyone grow out skunk and oranges? I searched everywhere and cant find grow reports.


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 25, 2021)

so my CD#2 i didn't have backed up, so i took cuts in the second/third week of flower. was totally stressing over it because she's a beauty an has all the nicest, fattest buds i've grown in a while. well today i checked and have two cuts that have shot out ~1" spikes so they went into a cup. still waiting on more, because if she smokes half as good as she looks i'll have a keeper for a while.
i'm going to start a grow log here and get more pics loaded up. 
stay useful, fam.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 25, 2021)

Two weeks today, I got 2 dds going hard good frost and stacking. Smells amazing see y’all in 2 weeks


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 25, 2021)

here's my CD i got to root.


i wish i could get good smells off it but the way this is overgrown there's no way.


----------



## domino7 (Apr 25, 2021)

bri77 said:


> Anyone grow out skunk and oranges? I searched everywhere and cant find grow reports.


I've grown them out 3 times now. They really smell of oranges, and are plenty potent. While it wasn't really my favorite, I had a few people request it until it was gone.


----------



## bri77 (Apr 26, 2021)

domino7 said:


> I've grown them out 3 times now. They really smell of oranges, and are plenty potent. While it wasn't really my favorite, I had a few people request it until it was gone.


Sounds good. Did the orange smell carry through to the taste?


----------



## FishingwithDave (Apr 26, 2021)

Got my first Useful seeds sprouted and they’re growing really well so far. Running four Chocolate Diesel and five Lucky Lime. (This is only my third grow and first using quality seeds. I’m so excited.). I sprouted most of them in soil, but did put three Lucky Limes in water for 48 hours and then placed those into soil. The LLs had a hard time fully opening and I had to remove a thin layer of something and then they were fine. I sprouted these in two separate batches five days apart so that’s why there are differences in growth.

These plants will be transplanted outside in the ground in brand no-till soil in a few weeks. It’s gonna be a great grow!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you so much @Useful Seeds can’t wait to pop these in a few weeks.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 26, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Thank you so much @Useful Seeds can’t wait to pop these in a few weeks.
> View attachment 4888009


That tray is sick!!!


----------



## migenetics (Apr 26, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> That tray is sick!!!


I think that's a sticker/tent slap


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> That tray is sick!!!


Its a sticker. I have the same one on the back of my seed notebook.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 26, 2021)

I am officially a dumbass those would be the biggest seed packs ever if it was a tray.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 26, 2021)

My seeds arrived today from the DC Exchange! Unfortunately I have a bit of a wait before I can pop any since we are looking to move, but once relocated I will be starting with my Chem 4 and chocolate diesel as well as my orange cookies and chocolate diesel really looking forward to both of these flavors.


----------



## migenetics (Apr 26, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> My seeds arrived today from the DC Exchange! Unfortunately I have a bit of a wait before I can pop any since we are looking to move, but once relocated I will be starting with my Chem 4 and chocolate diesel as well as my orange cookies and chocolate diesel really looking forward to both of these flavors.


When did you order? Mine were supposed to be here today but after I checked tracking again, it says it just left (city of origin) again, damn usps!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 26, 2021)

4/20 Useful purchase arrived from DCSE

Black Lime Special Reserve f4


----------



## domino7 (Apr 26, 2021)

bri77 said:


> Sounds good. Did the orange smell carry through to the taste?


 It had a strong orangy taste. It looked good in the bag, and was a decent yielder too. I topped them above the second node, and grew them under a Timber redwood VS, which is 600 watts of led, so they didn't really stretch


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 26, 2021)

Did anyone grow out the *Gorilla Glue x Fire Cookies?*


----------



## Boosky (Apr 26, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Its a sticker. I have the same one on the back of my seed notebook.


Yes, I have several throughout my garden area. I believe it is a pic of Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel. I hold my plants up to it and tell them "You can look like this too, if you try hard enough". Lol


----------



## FishingwithDave (Apr 26, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> 4/20 Useful purchase arrived from DCSE
> View attachment 4888167
> Black Lime Special Reserve f4
> View attachment 4888168
> View attachment 4888170


Those look healthy!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 27, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


looking to add SLH to the garden so this wud be awesome


----------



## Gobi (Apr 28, 2021)

Mailman brought me these goodies today. Thanks again @Useful Seeds


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 28, 2021)

Gobi said:


> Mailman brought me these goodies today. Thanks again @Useful Seeds
> 
> View attachment 4889480


Oh im excited to see the Endor Score cross!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 28, 2021)

1/3 starwberries n cream x choc d.
(1 didnt pop and other didn’t want to pop outta soil)
gunna drop the other 3 into water soon.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 28, 2021)

Double dipped strawberries (natural light cloudy day)


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 28, 2021)

I got the Black Cherry Soda cut back !!!! Trusted source !!!! Stoked !!! Got 14 others as well.....lol.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I got the Black Cherry Soda cut back !!!! Trusted source !!!! Stoked !!! Got 14 others as well.....lol.


Is there some Black Cherry Piff in my future?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 28, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Is there some Black Cherry Piff in my future?


Maybe so.......I like that name !!!


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I got the Black Cherry Soda cut back !!!! Trusted source !!!! Stoked !!! Got 14 others as well.....lol.


Don't be shy let's hear the 14 if you find the time!!
You know the useful squad likes to vote on future crosses lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 28, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Don't be shy let's hear the 14 if you find the time!!
> You know the useful squad likes to vote on future crosses lol


That's what I LOVE about you folks !!!! I will throw ya some of my pick of the litter so to speak.

Irene
Papaya, Oni's cut
Goji OG, Bodhi's cut
The White, Krome's cut
Peach Ringz
Animal Cookies
Ghost OG
Cereal Milk


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Apr 28, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I always scuff seeds before I try germinating them. Helps big time.


I do too. Never thought it would hurt even if they didnt really need it


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's what I LOVE about you folks !!!! I will throw ya some of my pick of the litter so to speak.
> 
> Irene
> Papaya, Oni's cut
> ...


Cereal milk is the frostiest I've ever seen


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 28, 2021)

This is a clones 30 years in and its always something


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I got the Black Cherry Soda cut back !!!! Trusted source !!!! Stoked !!! Got 14 others as well.....lol.


Wow!! S1 that sucka!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 28, 2021)

Tester update! Well, It took quite a while, but I finally got 2 to pop out of 6. Not the best germ rates, but I figure since this is a test, its good to be transparent and give y'all everything I encounter! Not sure what's going on, but even with the sharpie technique (pretty audible pop, so id put a tough shell warning on these ones)... They were transferred to coco tonight and I'm hoping they come above ground in the next few days! Ill keep everyone posted! 

- BD


----------



## EnigmaticG (Apr 29, 2021)

You had me at papaya!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 29, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's what I LOVE about you folks !!!! I will throw ya some of my pick of the litter so to speak.
> 
> Irene
> Papaya, Oni's cut
> ...


Irene!!


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 29, 2021)

Chem Cookie Trip - Day 50 - 1 gal straight coco
My immediate thought after smelling her was burning metal, so I'm just gonna go with that.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 29, 2021)

Peach Piff sounds right up my alley!!


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 29, 2021)

Shmozz said:


> Peach Piff sounds right up my alley!!


I'll be praying for a perfect piff reversal.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 29, 2021)

Double Dipped Strawberry - time to jump on the Useful wagon. Aiming this one for outdoors, hopefully in a greenhouse.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 29, 2021)

migenetics said:


> When did you order? Mine were supposed to be here today but after I checked tracking again, it says it just left (city of origin) again, damn usps!


Sorry for the late reply, I ordered them on 420


----------



## migenetics (Apr 29, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I ordered them on 420


Thanks, mine finally showed up yesterday.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 29, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Tester update! Well, It took quite a while, but I finally got 2 to pop out of 6. Not the best germ rates, but I figure since this is a test, its good to be transparent and give y'all everything I encounter! Not sure what's going on, but even with the sharpie technique (pretty audible pop, so id put a tough shell warning on these ones)... They were transferred to coco tonight and I'm hoping they come above ground in the next few days! Ill keep everyone posted!
> 
> - BD


Hey I'm glad you posted this because I had similar issues as well. I put 4 in a paper towel and had zero pop after 5 days, I manually cracked all 4 last night with my teeth and now 3/4 have tails.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 29, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Hey I'm glad you posted this because I had similar issues as well. I put 4 in a paper towel and had zero pop after 5 days, I manually cracked all 4 last night with my teeth and now 3/4 have tails.


1/3 of my testers made it (still waiting to see if the other 2 will pop) 

gunna soak the other 3 tonight


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 29, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's what I LOVE about you folks !!!! I will throw ya some of my pick of the litter so to speak.
> 
> Irene
> Papaya, Oni's cut
> ...


Papaya and Ghost OG me please!

Going to start some GMO x C.D.


----------



## Dosindabbins (Apr 29, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> That's what I LOVE about you folks !!!! I will throw ya some of my pick of the litter so to speak.
> 
> Irene
> Papaya, Oni's cut
> ...



Cant wait to see what you do with onis papaya cut.boo and some blueboo crosses would be out of this world. Make some blue boops


----------



## Satch12 (Apr 29, 2021)

Papaya piff rolls off the tongue nice...


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 29, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Papaya piff rolls off the tongue nice...


Awesome profile pic. Im pulling for this one too!


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 30, 2021)

Here’s my 4 testers and they did take a day or 2 longer than usual to come up. None cracked while soaking but they all eventually came up.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm kind of glad my testers arrived so late now that others have discovered tough shells. Imma scuff 'em real good! That's in my hillbilly voice. Lol. Mine will be planted tomorrow, between them showing up late last Saturday and kids sports this week, tomorrow is the first chance to pop 'em. Later than I wanted to but they will see sandpaper and moisture tomorrow. Will do a very short veg time because they are testers and the sooner people find out they are fire the sooner @Useful Seeds can get them to the banks for us. Grateful to be a tester and hope to do them justice! Will also be testing 91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel....stay tuned friends...


----------



## mindriot (Apr 30, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'm kind of glad my testers arrived so late now that others have discovered tough shells. Imma scuff 'em real good! That's in my hillbilly voice. Lol. Mine will be planted tomorrow, between them showing up late last Saturday and kids sports this week, tomorrow is the first chance to pop 'em. Later than I wanted to but they will see sandpaper and moisture tomorrow. Will do a very short veg time because they are testers and the sooner people find out they are fire the sooner @Useful Seeds can get them to the banks for us. Grateful to be a tester and hope to do them justice! Will also be testing 91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel....stay tuned friends...


 My blueberry dub has the same problem.. went through 4, had no luck even scuffing. Super tough small seeds, may have to take the belt sander to 'em.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 30, 2021)

mindriot said:


> My blueberry dub has the same problem.. went through 4, had no luck even scuffing. Super tough small seeds, may have to take the belt sander to 'em.


These little buggers are super tough man. Ha. Gave up on babying one and tossed it in the trash, but have this one left that is having such a battle to crack its shell and get it off. Been above ground with nothing out of the shell for over a week now. It’s slowly coming though. Could’ve saved the two seeds I killed, but oh well. Twelve is enough plants for this go. I’ll have to try the scuffing next time I run these Useful seeds.


----------



## The Dankstar (Apr 30, 2021)

Just popd a Choco tranquil. Seed is insane. Never seen one like it before. 2 days in paper towel its 3 inch root. Put it in soil this am and like 7 hours later its popping up out of the soil ? What kind of crazy is this.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 30, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Just popd a Choco tranquil. Seed is insane. Never seen one like it before. 2 days in paper towel its 3 inch root. Put it in soil this am and like 7 hours later its popping up out of the soil ? What kind of crazy is this.


Mfer ready to provide


----------



## Boosky (Apr 30, 2021)

mindriot said:


> My blueberry dub has the same problem.. went through 4, had no luck even scuffing. Super tough small seeds, may have to take the belt sander to 'em.


Will do, I got one. Lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 30, 2021)

mindriot said:


> My blueberry dub has the same problem.. went through 4, had no luck even scuffing. Super tough small seeds, may have to take the belt sander to 'em.


That interesting. I dropped one BB Dub and it cracked immediately no problem!


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 30, 2021)

Kosher Tangie reporting popped just one all I had room for. Soaked overnight cracked a tail moved into dirt and pushed up aboveground in two days. Hoping for a killer pheno lol who isnt. Fingers crossed Useful Fam.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 30, 2021)

2 Blueberries and chocolate up top, boos down bottom

Boo leaf serrations


Going to be taking cuts when I can for 2021 outdoor chuck. Looking like a bodhi dragonfruit may be the dad.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2021)

For those seeds not popping after a couple days just manually crack them. Works really well for stubborn thick shells. 

I hold seeds in my thumb and finger and use tweezers to apply pressure on seems. Allows me to gentle pop them bad boys without crushing. Easy peasy.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For those seeds not popping after a couple days just manually crack them. Works really well for stubborn thick shells.
> 
> I hold seeds in my thumb and finger and use tweezers to apply pressure on seems. Allows me to gentle pop them bad boys without crushing. Easy peasy.


Just be careful using your teeth. Seeds seem to become snacks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Just be careful using yout teeth. Seeds seem to become snacks.


Never use your teeth! Or at least I can't suggest that for the reason you just mentioned. Id crush them for sure, lol.


----------



## EnigmaticG (May 1, 2021)

Expensive snacks


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2021)

Eating 20 dollar nuts might have people wondering if your up to something else lol 
Sorry, I shouldn’t have lol 
Bwahahahaha


----------



## GrowRijt (May 1, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Never use your teeth! Or at least I can't suggest that for the reason you just mentioned. Id crush them for sure, lol.


I thought someone in this thread or maybe chuckers had come up with the “sharpie tech”. There is a small indentation on the back of sharpie where you lodge the stubborn seed and push down to pop. Credit where credit is due. It works like a charm.

Going to be my last run with my Chem cookie trip I’ve been growing for a few years. It’s floppy and viney and has tons of nodes. The flavor and smell is epic. Vanilla cake batter and gas. Great effects. Frustrating to grow. I’m making a huge run of seeds with her and retiring the cut. I’ll try and find the same flavors in a better structure.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 1, 2021)

Yeah I used my teeth , what of it lol


----------



## TugthePup (May 1, 2021)

Yea i had 2 dla5, one turned into a snack


----------



## TevinJonson (May 1, 2021)

Never done it but what about pre setting vice grips so they can only squeeze to a given size


----------



## CloudHidden (May 1, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I'm kind of glad my testers arrived so late now that others have discovered tough shells. Imma scuff 'em real good! That's in my hillbilly voice. Lol. Mine will be planted tomorrow, between them showing up late last Saturday and kids sports this week, tomorrow is the first chance to pop 'em. Later than I wanted to but they will see sandpaper and moisture tomorrow. Will do a very short veg time because they are testers and the sooner people find out they are fire the sooner @Useful Seeds can get them to the banks for us. Grateful to be a tester and hope to do them justice! Will also be testing 91 Christmas x Chocolate Diesel....stay tuned friends...


Thought I heard a little banjo music.


----------



## Boosky (May 1, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4631054
> Put your bean in the divot, and orientate it correctly.
> 
> View attachment 4631055
> ...


Sharpie technique, courtesy of @BDGrows . One more time, I feel I need to post this about every 4-5 pages. Lol


----------



## Learning1234 (May 1, 2021)

Just took a sewing needle and removed the shell that didn’t want to crack off. Came off easily. I feel like this thing is going to have three or four nodes on it already once it opens up after being in there so long. Ha. Twelve plants off to the races now. Most should be hitting the res in the Hempy’s soon enough and then they’ll start growing. Hopefully flip them on June 1st and get most down by September 1st or so. In no hurry or anything. They’ll be ready when they’re ready.


----------



## Railage (May 2, 2021)

Lots of Mint Chocolate Trips, coooommmmeee on poppa needs a chocolate


----------



## Satch12 (May 2, 2021)

4/4 Chem cookie trip x Endor score all above ground and looking good. Thanks again Mr. Useful!


----------



## Staretz44 (May 2, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Just be careful using your teeth. Seeds seem to become snacks.


That’d be one damn expensive snack.


----------



## Staretz44 (May 2, 2021)

CoB_nUt said:


> DDS#2 10 weeks and 3 days from flip and starting to fade. Nugs have stiffened up some.
> Trichs are 95% milky no amber.As Schwaggy stated earlier,the diesal in her has her continuing to spit leaves.
> I was going to let her go at least another 4 days.
> Unfortunately she gets the chop now.
> ...


Seeing this lets me know I have no idea what the fuck I’m doing. I need a crying emoji.


----------



## Dosindabbins (May 2, 2021)

Bag of oranges week 4 of flower after 4 month veg and lst.


----------



## Tiflis (May 3, 2021)

Scuffed and soaked overnight. Popped up in 2 days time - DDS


----------



## Marker759 (May 4, 2021)

Thread has been pretty slow lately, so here’s a bump. Blueberries and oranges coming along nicely, day 29 since flip


----------



## Railage (May 4, 2021)

I’ll tune in as well, I wasn’t really paying attention but I was seeing multiple post about seed scuffing and sharpie tech etc etc lol.

I popped a bunch of seeds recently, among them where 30 Chocolate Mint Trips.

I did a 24 hour soak and it seems like a Chocolates were quite a bit slower than everything else, which was 31 seeds that had all popped a tap root (except for 1) in the soak.

None of the Chocolates cracked open.

Planted every seed in coco, blah blah blah they all popped.

Perfect germ (30/30 I actually thought I only had 29 seeds cause 1 seeds was damaged but I guess there was an extra) on the Chocolate Mint Trips.

Anyway I think some of his stuff might just be a little slower to pop.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> and here they at over 7 weeks today View attachment 4886026View attachment 4886027View attachment 4886028
> I got 3 pheno well two smells the same and look a like but one looks like it will finish before the other and the third is still growing white hairs and swelling at the same time colas and smells of skittles. All plants have rock hard buds can’t wait to at least sample some!!


Alright nine weeks today, pheno 1 is done hell she was done a week ago but just wanted her to go nine. I flew to Cali a few weeks ago, went to a dispensary in the bay and grab some banana og straight fire!! Anyway this has the exact same smell, banana funk


----------



## Jmass420 (May 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Alright nine weeks today, pheno 1 is done hell she was done a week ago but just wanted her to go nine. I flew to Cali a few weeks ago, went to a dispensary in the bay and grab some banana og straight fire!! Anyway this has the exact same smell banana funkView attachment 4894910View attachment 4894911View attachment 4894912


Those banana and oranges do make some big buds I will try to get some pics of mine up tonight at almost 7 weeks I hope the color comes on like yours


----------



## Cboat38 (May 5, 2021)

Pheno 2 still got time to go she got citrusy fruity terps, but gonna let her do her thing. Heavy and still packing on weight.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 5, 2021)

Pheno 3, if you open a bag of skittles and that first good whiff that’s what these smell like. She going to take longer but look at them colas!! Take yo time girl ooowee


----------



## TevinJonson (May 5, 2021)

Thats crazy my banna and orange was exact opposite lots of lean buds even with training but was a really good sativa like high maybe i should give it another shot... does anyone want to do a seed trade i have a variety of useful seeds and ill trade for some bananas and oranges


----------



## idlewilder (May 5, 2021)

Black Lime Special Reserve f4 before and after a defoliation. It’s pretty wild how uniform these have been in their growth


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2021)

...


----------



## Anthei$ (May 5, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Black Lime Special Reserve f4 before and after a defoliation. It’s pretty wild how uniform these have been in their growth


them being fourth gen i'd hope so. they look dope too thats for sure.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (May 5, 2021)

That BLSR really kickin myself over missing that one. Got to be fast if it comes back around love some lime. Hope all is well out there in Zombieland.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2021)

Just sent in my payment for some chocolate diesel s1. Gonna see if I can find a little chocolate to go with my blackberry!


----------



## Anthei$ (May 5, 2021)

chocolate diesel you say?
here's one in the middle of stretch maybe 10 days in flower.


but watch out for late nanners


they're a little out of focus.
edit: this is by no means a shot at useful. shit happens and these weren't my grow ever and all my plants got way too close to the light.
the smell coming of this one in particular is what i believe people would describe as gas. like an old honda 2 stroke that has that blue exhaust trail behind it. that and a brand new cd case you just peeled the cellophane off of.
i don't want you to regret buying these seeds, because i sure as hell dont.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 6, 2021)

Chem D x Choc D about to get new shoes.


----------



## Anthei$ (May 6, 2021)

i chopped the tops off CD#2 all the buds had multiple male sacs emerging. i think it has to do with light intensity and how close they were to the lights. non of the lowers have nanners at all.
her tops were turning a lovely chocolate/purple color and the fans were fading to the same color.
she'll get another run for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> chocolate diesel you say?
> here's one in the middle of stretch maybe 10 days in flower.
> View attachment 4895402
> View attachment 4895403
> ...


No regrets what so ever. Been following useful for 6+ years. The chocolate diesel is legit. No matter what we do some plants just get pissed and throw a nanner or ball sack. Its all good. Hope you get it to the finish line! Cheers


----------



## Anthei$ (May 6, 2021)

chocolate diesel is something like (afghanica x chocolate thai) x sour diesel right?
i recall someone saying sour d does a lot better on the fringes of the light or under less intense light. this run i was completely caught off guard by the stretch and most of the buds i cut were less than 2" from the lights. while i don't have a dimmer or fringes since the light is the same size as the box i can anticipate the stretch better next time i grow it.
speaking of stretch - the third pheno doesn't want to grow at all. she vegges very slow slow stretches about an inch. when i look at her i feel like alice, curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## quiescent (May 7, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> chocolate diesel is something like (afghanica x chocolate thai) x sour diesel right?
> i recall someone saying sour d does a lot better on the fringes of the light or under less intense light. this run i was completely caught off guard by the stretch and most of the buds i cut were less than 2" from the lights. while i don't have a dimmer or fringes since the light is the same size as the box i can anticipate the stretch better next time i grow it.
> speaking of stretch - the third pheno doesn't want to grow at all. she vegges very slow slow stretches about an inch. when i look at her i feel like alice, curiouser and curiouser.


That slow one has shown up in every pack I've gone through. I'm on my 3rd pack right now, just took clones off plants I popped in February. 

I didn't flower them out last time I ran a couple packs. I assumed they were the result of inbreeding depression, gonna give one a chance this fall.


----------



## teej1795 (May 7, 2021)

Here's some Chem D x Bag of Oranges that I got still growing and some I just threw in jars for cure today (be easy on me, I'm still a beginner). Looking super frosty tho and super excited to try it out!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

teej1795 said:


> Here's some Chem D x Bag of Oranges that I got still growing and some I just threw in jars for cure today (be easy on me, I'm still a beginner). Looking super frosty tho and super excited to try it out!View attachment 4896535View attachment 4896536View attachment 4896537View attachment 4896538


Hell looks good to me! Kudos, it only gets better as you go!


----------



## Sqwee (May 8, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel 15 days into flower



Unfortunately it looks like this one is getting culled.


----------



## EnigmaticG (May 8, 2021)

Is that an f3 or an s1 chocolate diesel?


----------



## Sqwee (May 8, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> Is that an f3 or an s1 chocolate diesel?


S1


----------



## Anthei$ (May 8, 2021)

i had four to choose from and one went right into intersex as well. what about you, @quiescent ?

there doesn't seem to be much variance in this S1. which is a good thing.
one automatically intersex
one slow vegging/no stretch runt - i hit mine with c4dd pollen from verdant green, well actually i've hit all 3 with it.
4-5 keepers? to choose from.
that's not bad odds at all. 
i've been vaping this cd and it is great stuff even taken at least two weeks early.


----------



## Sqwee (May 8, 2021)

That was the only CD I had going but I still have 9 seeds and other plants I can rotate into its place so I'm not sweating it, shit happens. 

The DDS is looking good, lots of stretch in flower, I'll post some pics soon, my lights come on in about an hour. Still happy with the other plants I have going from Useful Seeds.


----------



## Sqwee (May 9, 2021)

DDS day 16 of flower, stretched 2-2.5x in two weeks from flip. stem rub gives off an extremely strong diesel/burnt rubber smell.




I hate sharing bad news and would much rather share some nice frosty bud pics with your guys but I also think its appropriate to post the good and bad experiences we have, I went through all the bud sites of my plants and this one went herm too. I have a couple Bodhi plants going in the same tent and they're fine but I will be triple checking for any light leaks. Temps are 78-80F with lights on, 74-76F lights off, humidity stays between 35-40%.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> DDS day 16 of flower, stretched 2-2.5x in two weeks from flip. stem rub gives off an extremely strong diesel/burnt rubber smell.
> 
> View attachment 4897612
> 
> ...


I'd just pluck them balls off and keep an eye on it. If they continue to show then I'd cull it but thats just me.


----------



## TugthePup (May 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd just pluck them balls off and keep an eye on it. If they continue to show then I'd cull it but thats just me.


If a plant has balls does it have more of a chance shooting nanners later? Only ask because I pulled the balls off of a plant. Fixed a light leak and they havnt shown back up.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 10, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Two weeks today, I got 2 dds going hard good frost and stacking. Smells amazing see y’all in 2 weeks View attachment 4887391View attachment 4887392View attachment 4887393View attachment 4887394


And here they are 4 weeks and a couple days today, the first sis is frostier then every thing else in my garden and I got some frosty ladies in there! She smells like um sour berry lime the second has a slight berry smell. I’ve got to get another pack of these next drop.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 10, 2021)

And sis


----------



## Sqwee (May 10, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd just pluck them balls off and keep an eye on it. If they continue to show then I'd cull it but thats just me.


I'm giving it a shot, I went through and plucked all of them off and put her back in the tent, I didn't find any light leaks. I'm just worried about it pollinating my other plants so I'll be checking it twice a day and culling it if I see anymore develop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> If a plant has balls does it have more of a chance shooting nanners later? Only ask because I pulled the balls off of a plant. Fixed a light leak and they havnt shown back up.


Not always but just keep a close eye on her


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I'm giving it a shot, I went through and plucked all of them off and put her back in the tent, I didn't find any light leaks. I'm just worried about it pollinating my other plants so I'll be checking it twice a day and culling it if I see anymore develop.


Thats typically what I do too. Some of these chem related strains have a tendency to pop balls early on but not always full blown hermies.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 10, 2021)

Oh here’s some kosher tangie a 2 1/2 weeks smells like straight og fuel


----------



## Southside112 (May 10, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats typically what I do too. Some of these chem related strains have a tendency to pop balls early on but not always full blown hermies.


Question. Are the resulting seeds from herm plants always feminized? Thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Question. Are the resulting seeds from herm plants always feminized? Thanks.


Yeah


----------



## Sqwee (May 11, 2021)

It may be bro science but I've always heard seeds from a plant that herms from stress are more likely to produce herm plants. 

So far so good on DDS, haven't found any new balls yet, I'm going to kick myself for culling the CD if this works out.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 11, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> It may be bro science but I've always heard seeds from a plant that herms from stress are more likely to produce herm plants.
> 
> So far so good on DDS, haven't found any new balls yet, I'm going to kick myself for culling the CD if this works out.


It depends, if the pollen donor hermed due to genetics it could definitely pass on the genes that triggered the intersex traits, but if the pollen donor was forced to produce male parts either through stress or chemicals like STS than it shouldn't increase the chances of its progeny showing intersex traits. If it did we'd see way more plants from feminized seeds showing intersex traits.


----------



## quiescent (May 11, 2021)

There's definitely an epigenetic effect on the progeny if the plant is stressed to herm via poor environment or running well past senescence to produce pollen. The people that used to do that have bad reps for a reason.

If everything in the chem/og/diesel family all go back to the same stock of Northern Lights, with the line polluted with the lady boy Thais, you're looking at a case study of what happens 40 years down the road without the intervention of technology to improve the genetics. You can't avoid balls on seed plants from most American genetics because of this.

If you chemically induce the plant you'll experience a more stable expression than if you stress it into herming in most cases. There's gonna be unfavorable chemical reversals, especially S1s.


----------



## quiescent (May 11, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> i had four to choose from and one went right into intersex as well. what about you, @quiescent ?
> 
> there doesn't seem to be much variance in this S1. which is a good thing.
> one automatically intersex
> ...


I had sterile late nanners on a few plants out of 19 I flowered. 

I don't flower seed plants so I don't usually see early intersex plants.

The variation is very low because this is a true F1 hybrid with lines that were multiple generations of work to get mama and papa. The ecsd bx ix line from rez was solid af.


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I had sterile late nanners on a few plants out of 19 I flowered.
> 
> I don't flower seed plants so I don't usually see early intersex plants.
> 
> The variation is very low because this is a true F1 hybrid with lines that were multiple generations of work to get mama and papa. The ecsd bx ix line from rez was solid af.


It’s funny that you mention rezdog, he was working the original sour, not ecsd and is someone that could verify to you. He was working with connoisseur genetics at the time and ojd can also break it down for you. If you want I’ll give you his email if you can stand to hear it.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 11, 2021)

@Useful Seeds i hope I did that right, you aren’t listed on jbcseeds anymore did something happen? Sorry if I’m imposing


----------



## TugthePup (May 11, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> @Useful Seeds i hope I did that right, you aren’t listed on jbcseeds anymore did something happen? Sorry if I’m imposing


I can order 2 strains from Jbcseeds as of right now.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 11, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I can order 2 strains from Jbcseeds as of right now.


So they are still listed with all the other breeders? They aren’t for me


----------



## TugthePup (May 11, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> So they are still listed with all the other breeders? They aren’t for me


Yea right under rare dankness. Wierd


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 11, 2021)

Weird maybe my flushing got me cut off lol


----------



## TugthePup (May 11, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Weird maybe my flushing got me cut off lol
> View attachment 4898962


I was able to add Lucky Limes to my cart. That is interesting.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 11, 2021)

I can search them but they aren’t listed on the breeder page. Could it be optimized for my phone or something @JBCSeeds


----------



## Learning1234 (May 11, 2021)

I’m on an iPad and Useful isn’t on the breeder page for me where I ordered from last time on JBC. Weird.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 11, 2021)

Computer guys must’ve changed something iPhone


----------



## Learning1234 (May 11, 2021)

Same thing happens on my laptop too.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 11, 2021)

I signed in through a vpn same thing


----------



## Boosky (May 11, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I can order 2 strains from Jbcseeds as of right now.


Me too


----------



## Sqwee (May 11, 2021)

I dont see them on the breeders page but if I search I can still find two strains in stock


----------



## Boosky (May 11, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I dont seem them on the breeders page but if I search I can still find two strains in stock


Wierd


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2021)

Yeah I noticed that too but I did just recently buy chocolate diesel s1 from them. Should be shipping out Wednesday.


----------



## 18six50 (May 12, 2021)

Stressing a plant causes the plant to


quiescent said:


> There's definitely an epigenetic effect on the progeny if the plant is stressed to herm via poor environment or running well past senescence to produce pollen. The people that used to do that have bad reps for a reason.
> 
> If everything in the chem/og/diesel family all go back to the same stock of Northern Lights, with the line polluted with the lady boy Thais, you're looking at a case study of what happens 40 years down the road without the intervention of technology to improve the genetics. You can't avoid balls on seed plants from most American genetics because of this.
> 
> If you chemically induce the plant you'll experience a more stable expression than if you stress it into herming in most cases. There's gonna be unfavorable chemical reversals, especially S1s.


Why wouldn't the stress from using SILVER or anything else cause the same epigenetic effects? Is there any proof at all that it's actually different? Do you have some actual science to back that up with or just speculation? You say lazy breeders got bad reps for using that tech, but how do you know they just weren't lazy ass breeders who picked shitty plants too? Correlation ain't causation and that's nothing but specualtion. Plenty of Cup winners came from bag seed created by light leaks, some on purpose some not, so not everyone who breeds that way is "lazy" nor did they all simply get lucky. 

The same reductions in plant hormones takes place regardless of how it's done. So what's the Magic contained in Silver or other Chemicals that allows the plants to remain unscathed in a way that spares them the genetic ravages of a light leak? Honestly, I've heard this claim tons of times but never one bit of science comes with the claim. I have never read anywhere HOW the silver is supposed to magically spare the plants from problems or how the light leak is supposed to do more damage than chemicals. 

I'll gladly eat crow if you can link to anything that proves the claim that silver doesn't cause negative effects but light leaks do. 

Honestly I think guys that breed with silver made that shit up so they could pretend their seeds were somehow genetically special, rather than it simply being a convienent way to consistently get more seeds. Until someone shows me the actual science that explains the difference it's just more bro lore. until there is actual scientific proof I'll continue to believe that it's nothing more than speculation from people who were motivated to make people believe their seeds were some special magic. 

What mechanism damages the plant genetically with light leaks and the subsequent reduction in hormones, that wouldn't also damage plants when the same hormones are reduced even further with Silver or other chemicals? How's that work exactly? 

Show me the Science and make me a believer, otherwise it's just more bro lore (and an excuse to charge more for seeds I suppose).


----------



## quiescent (May 12, 2021)

18six50 said:


> Stressing a plant causes the plant to
> 
> Why wouldn't the stress from using SILVER or anything else cause the same epigenetic effects? Is there any proof at all that it's actually different? Do you have some actual science to back that up with or just speculation? You say lazy breeders got bad reps for using that tech, but how do you know they just weren't lazy ass breeders who picked shitty plants too? Correlation ain't causation and that's nothing but specualtion. Plenty of Cup winners came from bag seed created by light leaks, some on purpose some not, so not everyone who breeds that way is "lazy" nor did they all simply get lucky.
> 
> ...


Without a doubt the worst way to reverse a plant. The results speak for themselves, there's a reason people shit on soma and its not nycd. I believe swerve tried the same thing but had to eat crow and start using chemicals.

I find it funny rodelization can still be touted as a way to produce feminized seeds when it's been known since the 90s as a shit method.


----------



## quiescent (May 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s funny that you mention rezdog, he was working the original sour, not ecsd and is someone that could verify to you. He was working with connoisseur genetics at the time and ojd can also break it down for you. If you want I’ll give you his email if you can stand to hear it.


It's funny I stood in a circle with people actually connected, which doesn't include rez or ojd, to the origin and get different information than what you're trying to provide. One of the people with two of the same letters as a handle followed by NYC was standing there and a story that's different than what he claims was told by someone and he kept his AJ cockholster shut.

I asked you which of like 6 cuts was the original sour diesel and you provided zero insight. You provide information counter to what is accepted by the community, given by the people that were actually there. I'm not really interested in discussing it further if it's going to be like this.

If you said that Chem D is potentially a cross of 91 and super skunk and that the ecsd clone came from a S1 of that I'd be more than glad to entertain the possibility. If you mentioned the west coast diesel with pink hairs you'd have some credibility because the same stock that ecsd was in was split and went out west.

You've given me nothing but, "You're wrong. You can ask an untrustworthy individual and some dude that made seeds for said untrustworthy dude about it." I'm sorry bro but you're putting shit in my mouth and telling me it's chocolate cake. I'm not easily swayed from my own experiences by some random guy on the internet not supporting anything he posts on a subject.

If rez was using original diesel/AJs I wouldn't be surprised but that's irrelevant to what cut YOU consider the original. It's not some mythical cut that no one has. 

Pips uses the ecsd he identifies as the sour diesel, pretty trustworthy guy.

Fletcher from Archive uses the ecsd cut and calls that just sour diesel.

The deathstar boys used ecsd as well.

Adam Dunn refers to ecsd as sour diesel and AJs as something else.

The dude describes ecsd to a T as the real sour. He's verified that the ecsd cut produced flowers that were the real sour.

I could go on with examples and call in witnesses but I'll let you lay it out since you have the answer. I'm not spending more of my time on this issue. If you want to make a post in the thread with thousands of replies on icmag letting everyone know that we're all growing not sour diesel, feel free... I'll be watching.


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2021)

quiescent said:


> It's funny I stood in a circle with people actually connected, which doesn't include rez or ojd, to the origin and get different information than what you're trying to provide. One of the people with two of the same letters as a handle followed by NYC was standing there and a story that's different than what he claims was told by someone and he kept his AJ cockholster shut.
> 
> I asked you which of like 6 cuts was the original sour diesel and you provided zero insight. You provide information counter to what is accepted by the community, given by the people that were actually there. I'm not really interested in discussing it further if it's going to be like this.
> 
> ...


I think you just talk a lot! You just contradict yourself. As stated the Bro said ecsd produces similar flowers, your riding that way out.


----------



## quiescent (May 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I think you just talk a lot! You just contradict yourself.


Right on, thanks for your input. Have a good one.


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2021)

quiescent said:


> It's funny I stood in a circle with people actually connected, which doesn't include rez or ojd, to the origin and get different information than what you're trying to provide. One of the people with two of the same letters as a handle followed by NYC was standing there and a story that's different than what he claims was told by someone and he kept his AJ cockholster shut.
> 
> I asked you which of like 6 cuts was the original sour diesel and you provided zero insight. You provide information counter to what is accepted by the community, given by the people that were actually there. I'm not really interested in discussing it further if it's going to be like this.
> 
> ...


I believe you can go on and on, which is hysterical whenever you put in the context of how you have no respect for words.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 12, 2021)

18six50 said:


> Stressing a plant causes the plant to
> 
> Why wouldn't the stress from using SILVER or anything else cause the same epigenetic effects? Is there any proof at all that it's actually different? Do you have some actual science to back that up with or just speculation? You say lazy breeders got bad reps for using that tech, but how do you know they just weren't lazy ass breeders who picked shitty plants too? Correlation ain't causation and that's nothing but specualtion. Plenty of Cup winners came from bag seed created by light leaks, some on purpose some not, so not everyone who breeds that way is "lazy" nor did they all simply get lucky.
> 
> ...


The reality is epigenetic inheritance is still just a theory and there's not enough research specific to the use of STS or Colloidal Silver to definitively answer whether or not it will effect their progeny. 

I was going to elaborate, but honestly, I don't have the wherewithal, and I have a far more pressing question anyways... 

Where is @Useful Seeds? Haven't seen him in a couple weeks. Hopefully he's just busy working on the upcoming projects


----------



## Staretz44 (May 12, 2021)

I'm on day two of week four of flower and my Double Diesel pistils are turning a brownish orange. Normal?


----------



## Learning1234 (May 12, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I'm on day two of week four of flower and my Double Diesel pistils are turning a brownish orange. Normal?


Could be a few things and could be just normal.


----------



## quiescent (May 12, 2021)

I'm not going to put the time into teaching someone about something they didn't even articulate properly. I gave you the ammo to teach yourself something. 

If you want to be spoonfed information you don't fully understand I'm not that guy. That's why I provided examples for you to extrapolate you own opinion. 

Talk to Mr science teacher, he might understand how rodelization effects the sexual stability linked traits, especially if inbreeding.

From there you can draw on decades of people growing seeds produced via rodelization and see that certain plants that are ready to show you how dioecious they are as they produce a sizeable chunk of plants that express fully male or both sexes. 

After that you can pull your ass out of 1999 and see that epigenetics is more than a theory as there are detectable chemical differences in the DNA of most plants that have concrete evidence that there are changes in that gene's expressions via all kinds of environmental conditions.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 12, 2021)

quiescent said:


> that epigenetics is more than a theory


Dude, evolution is still a theory. Few things in life are proven facts. 

But we can debate the philosophy of science elsewhere. This is the Useful Seeds thread.... let's get back on track and stick to positivity and pictures of dank nugs. Wish I had something to share but all my useful gear is seedling status at the moment!


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I'm not going to put the time into teaching someone about something they didn't even articulate properly. I gave you the ammo to teach yourself something.
> 
> If you want to be spoonfed information you don't fully understand I'm not that guy. That's why I provided examples for you to extrapolate you own opinion.
> 
> ...


Just like before you take one little fact and blow it out your ass. Yes there are such a thing as epigenetic shifts that can occur but you’re claiming a point that’s not scientifically proven to be this, it’s far more likely the selections weren’t tested or they just didn’t care. Not everything reverses well. 
Just like your circle of jerks claim about ecsd, ignore the black and white, even though I owed you no due diligence. Blah blah blah, why not quit crapping up all the threads with you midwest bro knows diatribes?! You know you’re not half a bad dude when you’re not claiming all kinds of wild crap... put your elbows down bro, sheeesh!


----------



## Chip Green (May 12, 2021)

The Useful Seeds thread is for spreading the love.....


----------



## Marker759 (May 12, 2021)

Here’s a little love for all of you, blueberries and oranges day 37 from flip.


----------



## Qube (May 12, 2021)

Here's a shot of Chem D x BOO at day 74. It could have gone a week longer but I had to flip the tent. It's in the jar now and the orange smells are starting to pick up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2021)

Anybody in this thread an actual biologist? Or have degrees in plant biology/genealogy or even evolution? Just curious because pretty sure we all have access to google


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2021)

While I’m not a degreed botanist I have been studying it as a scientist for 25 years now and growing cannabis for the last 35. The studies I have read show that some traits can be set by stress during pollination, that’s real, but there must be a predisposition toward intersex traits for that to be a prevalent trait. It’s not more complicated than punnets. 
**It’s worth noting that there is a difference between a plant that expresses intersex traits and recessive hermaphroditism. I would like to see a study that compares the progeny of cultivars with known stress induced intersex traits, in reversal project crosses compared to that of know stress stable cultivars. 
Using silver doesn’t fix any latent tendencies**


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 12, 2021)

WOW !! I have been busier than a 2 dicked dog, lol. Garden stuff, spending time with my new Granddaughter, and other life stuff. And I visit our page to see folks arguing. Please take that stuff to PM's.


----------



## colocowboy (May 13, 2021)

Sorry boss


----------



## Jmass420 (May 13, 2021)

Marker759 said:


> Here’s a little love for all of you, blueberries and oranges day 37 from flip.  View attachment 4899770View attachment 4899771


This strain is one of my favorites


----------



## Jmass420 (May 13, 2021)

Qube said:


> Here's a shot of Chem D x BOO at day 74. It could have gone a week longer but I had to flip the tent. It's in the jar now and the orange smells are starting to pick up.


Very chunky


----------



## TugthePup (May 13, 2021)

My question


Useful Seeds said:


> WOW !! I have been busier than a 2 dicked dog, lol. Garden stuff, spending time with my new Granddaughter, and other life stuff. And I visit our page to see folks arguing. Please take that stuff to PM's.


I bet spending time with the grandbaby is heaven!


----------



## TugthePup (May 13, 2021)

JBC Seeds added 3 strains. CD S1, Double D, Double Dipped Strawberries. Get em while you can. I do accept finder fees


----------



## xltool69 (May 14, 2021)

Skunkgasog said:


> Chocolate skunk?
> HEY BRO, HAVE YOU DONE A FULL RUN OF THE CHOCOLATE SKUNK YET?? IF SO, HOW WAS THE YIELD AND QUALITY? ANY ADVICE? i WILL BE GROWING THESE IN 50 GALLON POTS. THNX.


----------



## xltool69 (May 14, 2021)

HAS ANYONE DONE A COMLETE RUN OF THE CHOCOLATE SKUNK (USEFUL SEEDS) ? IF SO, WHAT WAS THE YIELD LIKE AND BAG APPEAL AND THC LEVEL ROUGHLY? I HAVE 10 BEANS ON TH WAY . 50 GALLON POTS , ALL ORGANIC. IF ANY OF YOU WERE AROUND IN THE LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S THERE WAS A SUPER FRIGGING PUNGENT SKUNK STRAIN ....LIKE ROAD KILL SKUNK SMELL. IS THIS STRAIN SIMILAR? THNX


----------



## Sqwee (May 14, 2021)

So far so good on DDS, I haven't found any new nuts since picking them off. It's starting to stink, sweet candy, chocolate/coffee and a chem smell like a Sharpie.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 14, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> WOW !! I have been busier than a 2 dicked dog, lol. Garden stuff, spending time with my new Granddaughter, and other life stuff. And I visit our page to see folks arguing. Please take that stuff to PM's.


2 dicked Dog...LOL.
BTW, how's the herijuana preservation going?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2021)

Got my chocolate diesel s1 from jbc today. The freebies sound good too.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 15, 2021)

Dropped 3 blueberry dub in some water today. Can't wait for a few months down the road to see what this things like. I grown his blueberry and oranges and it's amazing


----------



## Staretz44 (May 16, 2021)

Got these on Thursday.


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2021)

xltool69 said:


> HAS ANYONE DONE A COMLETE RUN OF THE CHOCOLATE SKUNK (USEFUL SEEDS) ? IF SO, WHAT WAS THE YIELD LIKE AND BAG APPEAL AND THC LEVEL ROUGHLY? I HAVE 10 BEANS ON TH WAY . 50 GALLON POTS , ALL ORGANIC. IF ANY OF YOU WERE AROUND IN THE LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S THERE WAS A SUPER FRIGGING PUNGENT SKUNK STRAIN ....LIKE ROAD KILL SKUNK SMELL. IS THIS STRAIN SIMILAR? THNX


Why are you yelling? Lol


----------



## idlewilder (May 16, 2021)

Transplanted the Black Lime f4. I’ll take cuts then strip and flip in a few days


----------



## Staretz44 (May 16, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Transplanted the Black Lime f4. I’ll take cuts then strip and flip in a few days
> View attachment 4902457
> View attachment 4902455
> View attachment 4902456


Beautiful! 
What size pots did you use in the first pic?


----------



## idlewilder (May 16, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Beautiful!
> What size pots did you use in the first pic?


Thanks! They’re in 2gal fabric pots.


----------



## DankTankerous (May 16, 2021)

So I’m growing out the Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel (fem) and it turns out to have Whorled Phylotaxy or 3 stems per node. It is 5 weeks in a sub-irrigated pot, and today I gave it 32oz in the reservoir. That is pretty insane.

Has anyone had experience with this? No one could really give a definitive answer.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> WOW !! I have been busier than a 2 dicked dog, lol.


For what it's worth, that sounds like a fun kind of busy.


----------



## BigJonster (May 17, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> So I’m growing out the Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel (fem) and it turns out to have Whorled Phylotaxy or 3 stems per node. It is 5 weeks in a sub-irrigated pot, and today I gave it 32oz in the reservoir. That is pretty insane.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this? No one could really give a definitive answer.


I have and I grew it out and when I flipped to flower it went back normal


----------



## Sqwee (May 18, 2021)

Dogwalker OG x Chocolate Diesel, responding well to LST. She seems to be more Dogwalker leaning based on the CD S1 and other CD crosses I have going right now.


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 18, 2021)

Marker759 said:


> Here’s a little love for all of you, blueberries and oranges day 37 from flip.  View attachment 4899770View attachment 4899771


Nice ..i feel the love


----------



## FlipHip3 (May 18, 2021)

First time posting in here as i was journaling this grow on IG, but just harvested this Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel at day 65 after flip. Fed with Mega Crop and Fox Farms Beastie Bloomz PK Booster. Smells of Floral Chocolate DANK. Got it up to dry in our closet and the whole first floor of this house stinks.


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 18, 2021)

FlipHip3 said:


> First time posting in here as i was journaling this grow on IG, but just harvested this Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel at day 65 after flip. Fed with Mega Crop and Fox Farms Beastie Bloomz PK Booster. Smells of Floral Chocolate DANK. Got it up to dry in our closet and the whole first floor of this house stinks. View attachment 4904087View attachment 4904088View attachment 4904089View attachment 4904090


Looking so dreamy .. nice grow


----------



## Learning1234 (May 18, 2021)

FlipHip3 said:


> First time posting in here as i was journaling this grow on IG, but just harvested this Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel at day 65 after flip. Fed with Mega Crop and Fox Farms Beastie Bloomz PK Booster. Smells of Floral Chocolate DANK. Got it up to dry in our closet and the whole first floor of this house stinks. View attachment 4904087View attachment 4904088View attachment 4904089View attachment 4904090


Good stuff! I missed out on that cross. That Santa Cruz cut is really nice.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (May 18, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> So I’m growing out the Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel (fem) and it turns out to have Whorled Phylotaxy or 3 stems per node. It is 5 weeks in a sub-irrigated pot, and today I gave it 32oz in the reservoir. That is pretty insane.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this? No one could really give a definitive answer.


 I didn’t know it was called whirled phylotaxy. I thought they were called Triploid when they produced 3 branches per node but I haven’t really done any research on this stuff. 
I did f2 blueberry hashplant 3 years ago and one of the moms had 3 branches per node coming off the plant at the exact same height on the main stalk. About 1 in 10 of the offspring produce plants like this. I do know in the case of these it sure didn’t hurt the yield or the potency. I now wonder is maybe a blue dream thing.


----------



## Learning1234 (May 19, 2021)

Plants are healthy. Five gallon Hempy deals with perlite/vermiculite mix. 80*-82* lights on. Drops slowly down to 76* while the lights are off. 18/6. Jack’s 321 with Tribus and Drip Clean. Comes out to 2.1 EC/1050 PPM (500) pre Tribus. I throw the Tribus in after I’ve pH’ed it. I’ll check after next time. I know it doesn’t do much to the pH. Use tap water. Tap is around 7.2/130-140 PPM. Throw 1/8th tsp of ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) powder in each five gallon jug and let it sit for a bit before I add anything. Have Chocolate Skunk, Double Dipped Strawberries, Blueberry Dub, Chem 4 x BOO, Chem 4 x CD, GMO x CD, and Orange Cookies x CD going in there. Just started opening a few up with a little training. pH to 5.9ish. Dropped most of these seeds in water for a 24 hr soak on April 16th. Some not too long after. You can see those. Ha.


----------



## bythekasiz (May 20, 2021)

This seed fell from the Blueberries n Chocolate x Christmas Tree Bud project a couple weeks before harvest. Popped it for a potential preview and it was a girl. Strong diesel/lemony Christmas tree Bud terps on her, I’m not for sure which. She is definitely taller than the CTB.


----------



## 18six50 (May 22, 2021)

Smoke report on the BOO cured after a couple months. Wow! Cracked open a half gallon jar that I hadn't touched at all yet and about fell over from the smell. Pungent! Hands down the most unique smell and flavor, truly it's got it's own thing going on there. Other's get a hint of that same flavor but it's never straight bang in your face orange, like someone blew orange zest up your snozzola. I love the buzz too, friendly upper for me anyway, gets me high as fuck and not a bit sleepy. 

It looked a lot more indica dominant so I was not expecting that, it was a pleasant surprise, great buzz for working in the garden, I bet it would be great to toke on at the gym, if I was still into that. I don't seem to get any burn out from it at all, you could easily smoke this all day long and get stuff done too, you would be higher than a kite, but you would still be awake and ready to go. Although that might only be true for people with a tolerance similar to mine. It's fantastic medicine for me, I like to be high all day and not get burnt out. 

When I smoked a bunch after it was first dried I liked the buzz a lot right away, after the cure it's just as "high". It's a lot smoother toking now and the flavors are even a bit more intense. That's good or bad depending, a couple of guys weren't too sure, just because it's SO Different. They were seriously like WTF?? Of course they kept hitting that bong though. It's really Zesty and you either like it or not I guess, but I love it and I'll be growing it again. 

Great plant to grow too, super easy one, be good for a beginner and it's so unique that it will get anyone's attention, no matter how long they have been toking, they ain't seen it all until they have seen this. LOL Corny but true. And it's nice to be able to share something with old time stoners that they have never had before and they know right away it's different too, it's not a maybe I smoked something like this, it's more like Wow what is this? 

I can't remember the last time I smoked anything that was so obviously it's own taste, you could not confuse this with anything else, good job!


----------



## idlewilder (May 22, 2021)

BLSR f4 just got flipped


----------



## Coalcat (May 22, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> BLSR f4 just got flipped
> View attachment 4906648View attachment 4906649


I’m right behind you. Lol.


----------



## idlewilder (May 22, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> I’m right behind you. Lol.
> View attachment 4906668


Harvest window opening any day now


----------



## Learning1234 (May 22, 2021)

Hopefully these things are ready to be flipped in 7-14 days. Just waiting on the one that kept its helmet on for a long time to get some size. Probably have two lanky floppy ones from the looks of it and they’re the two smaller ones. Have no experience with it, but I’ve heard people use those words to describe GMO, so maybe those are GMO x CD seeds. One of them could use less feed, but I’ve just been feeding them the same feed. I might mix a gallon with half feed and half tap to use on that one instead of using the same feed as the others and see how it reacts. Can’t wait to see these things get some flowers on them and start getting some of the smells.


----------



## Staretz44 (May 22, 2021)

This BOO plant reminds me of something mythical as if it were a plant that only grew in fabled kingdoms like Lord Of The Rings or Game Of Thrones, like a furry green Chewbacca plant growing around the houses of hobbits and magicians. Smells the way the bitter white pith of an orange tastes. Definitely unique looking weed.


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 23, 2021)

_I have been smoking blackend oranges since October outdoor grown. I pulled Sept 27. I am sure two more weeks would of made it even better. _


----------



## Jmass420 (May 23, 2021)

orang cookies x cd clone in a 12 Oz cup


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 23, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> This BOO plant reminds me of something mythical as if it were a plant that only grew in fabled kingdoms like Lord Of The Rings or Game Of Thrones, like a furry green Chewbacca plant growing around the houses of hobbits and magicians. Smells the way the bitter white pith of an orange tastes. Definitely unique looking weed.





Staretz44 said:


> This BOO plant reminds me of something mythical as if it were a plant that only grew in fabled kingdoms like Lord Of The Rings or Game Of Thrones, like a furry green Chewbacca plant growing around the houses of hobbits and magicians. Smells the way the bitter white pith of an orange tastes. Definitely unique looking weed.


Ran the bag of oranges last year outside in michigan it did really good , we had a cold wet fall so picked it a little early .. cured it a while and it turned out really good , have lot freinds still ask you got any more of that around ..


----------



## Romulanman (May 23, 2021)

Finally got 2 of the Dank Sinatra x CTB seeds in some water. They were from a contest freebie from Useful on 4/20. I don't think I've had either before. I looked up DS and it sounds pretty all around winner. CTB will mix in some old school pine which the old man will love.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 24, 2021)

w


MIRedBuds said:


> Ran the bag of oranges last year outside in michigan it did really good , we had a cold wet fall so picked it a little early .. cured it a while and it turned out really good , have lot freinds still ask you got any more of that around ..


 What kind of size did the plant get to and what container did you have it in if you don't mind sharing. I was thinking of trying to run this outside late this year but can't decide. How was the yield? Thanks for any help you can give with this being run outdoors.


----------



## Rivendell (May 24, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> w
> What kind of size did the plant get to and what container did you have it in if you don't mind sharing. I was thinking of trying to run this outside late this year but can't decide. How was the yield? Thanks for any help you can give with this being run outdoors.


I ran Boo outdoors a couple summers ago in Maine, seed plant in the ground on June 1st at roughly 12". Finished at the end of September around 5ft tall, definitely one of the smaller plants in the garden that summer. Yield was about average for its size, it wasn't massive but wasn't a slouch either. Great orange rind taste/smell and was easily the most potent plant in the garden that year. No mold or PM issues to speak of.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 24, 2021)

Thanks, I am going to be getting a late start to the outdoor season and have been going back and forth between an all auto grow and mixing in some photo strains. Thinking now I can get enough yield to try it with some photo strains. I am just going to keep the plant size small with a 30 gallon pot and give it a shot. Appreciate the reply


----------



## outliergenetix (May 24, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> I’m right behind you. Lol.
> View attachment 4906668


Ok fyi I'm stealing that baggy idea for germination. Now my domes are free for clones, I love it


----------



## outliergenetix (May 24, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4907785orang cookies x cd clone in a 12 Oz cup


Damn look at the size of that main stem in that little cup lol. That is a thick ass stem and healthy ass plant for that small ass container if it's soil which it looks to be.


----------



## Jmass420 (May 24, 2021)

outliergenetix said:


> Damn look at the size of that main stem in that little cup lol. That is a thick ass stem and healthy ass plant for that small ass container if it's soil which it looks to be.


Lol yeah it's in soil at this point it's almost bigger than the mother it came from


----------



## 18six50 (May 24, 2021)

MIRedBuds said:


> Ran the bag of oranges last year outside in michigan it did really good , we had a cold wet fall so picked it a little early .. cured it a while and it turned out really good , have lot freinds still ask you got any more of that around ..


You ain't kidding about the cold wet fall, I would have liked a couple more weeks too, we had a couple plants that could have used it for sure. Plants have to be really early and mold resistant to stand a chance in Northern Michigan, well pretty much anywhere in Michigan really. I run my own strain for outdoors that's very mold resistant, I make crosses with it too, so I'm not just smoking a ton of the same stuff and most of the time the crosses are early and mold resistant too, but not always. I might try to make a BOO crossed with my strain this winter and see how it runs outdoors next season, that could be fun. If they turn out good I'll send a pack to Useful as thanks for creating his amazing strain, if he want's to make them available he can. I did that for another breeder, who sells on the same seed banks.


----------



## Chip Green (May 24, 2021)

The Star Dawg preservation project continues.
These are clones at 14 nights, "stemming" from the F4 momma I was able to make from my major award of the Star Dawg F3 preservation pack.

I secured a single male so far, from that F4 set, and already produced at least 100 beans, of what I'm calling "F5 select" from the first F4 momma, and F4 male.
I still have about 20x F4 beans as well. I'm hopeful to get in a situation where I can just run the remaining F4s I was able to create, as an open pollennation free for all!!!
So there will be Star Dawg seeds, for free, for all....

EDIT: I neglected to mention, the putrid nose that was eminating from the one I already harvested. Best described as a freshly laid cat turd. That is not a typo, it smells like cat shit.


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 24, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Thanks, I am going to be getting a late start to the outdoor season and have been going back and forth between an all auto grow and mixing in some photo strains. Thinking now I can get enough yield to try it with some photo strains. I am just going to keep the plant size small with a 30 gallon pot and give it a shot. Appreciate the reply


Not sure size of it but menards had black tubs with rope handles maybe 22 gallon to 30 , i also had the plant about 8 inch tall before putting it outside , i topped it once and it got to be a bushy 5ft tall , no pm , mold and harvested end of september ..I would run it again if i had seeds the smoke was fantastic and happy with it outside


----------



## TugthePup (May 25, 2021)

Buddy has a dla5 x cd that is a mutant seedling.
It is either a whorled phyllotaxy or triploid that topped itself on the 1st node. Waiting on pics


----------



## Learning1234 (May 25, 2021)

Flipping next week.


----------



## Southside112 (May 25, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Flipping next week.


Nice setup you got there. Cheers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2021)

Have three plants that I forgot to put labels on... Chocolate Diesel s1 and Chocolate Skunk... Don't know what is what... Two aren't looking too good at the moment, but I'll take care of them... This is the diamond... Don't know what it is yet,but can't wait to cee what it comes to!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 25, 2021)

Got cups mixed up did two seeds of each , chocolate skunk , kosher tangie , bag of oranges x bubba kush


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2021)

My auto haul... Not too bad... The two WW in the blue bags came out to 11oz dried and the bag in the upper right side of the picture weighed 3 1/4 oz from this... Haven't made it to the others yet...


----------



## bongrip101 (May 26, 2021)

Strawberries & cream x CD testers


----------



## Sqwee (May 26, 2021)

DDS day 33 of 12/12, stacking nicely and starting to put on some weight.


----------



## newgrow16 (May 27, 2021)

Two DDS getting close to chop:


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 27, 2021)

So glad I cloned this chocolate skunk! Thing is a monster! Week 6 starts today.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 27, 2021)

Here’s my two dds 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## Tiflis (May 28, 2021)

DDS getting acclimated, some broad leaves on her. Maybe she will be a fast finisher. I could use that out here in NE region


----------



## mindriot (May 30, 2021)

Chem4 x BOO day 64


----------



## Modern Selections (May 31, 2021)

Gorgeous plants! Props to everyone!

Useful seeds for the win!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 1, 2021)

I know I haven't posted in a bit. My life has thrown me a bit of a curve ball. Not garden related, family stuff. Thank you all for the continued support. And for keeping our thread rolling along in my absence.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 1, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I know I haven't posted in a bit. My life has thrown me a bit of a curve ball. Not garden related, family stuff. Thank you all for the continued support. And for keeping our thread rolling along in my absence.


Take as much time as needed. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Looking for some info regarding topping. I’ve got 5 Lucky Limes and four feminized Chocolate Diesel S1 plants growing outside. Six of them are in the ground and the other three are in bags. I topped all of them just above the 5th node and so far they are all doing great. I’m contemplating whether I should complete any additional toppings or not. I’m particularly interested in hearing from those growing under the sun.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 1, 2021)

How Big are the bags and how much room do you have for them? How big do you want them to get? I am thinking that info will help the outdoor pros give you more targeted help.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jun 2, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> How Big are the bags and how much room do you have for them? How big do you want them to get? I am thinking that info will help the outdoor pros give you more targeted help.


For the in-ground plants, the holes I dug were roughly 2 foot diameter by 2 feet deep spaced about 2 feet apart. I need to keep the plants below six feet tall. I’ve attached pictures of the grow area and a couple of the plants. For the plants in bags, I’m using 10 gallon bags. For the soil, I’m following the no-till methodology and this is the first grow.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 2, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> For the in-ground plants, the holes I dug were roughly 2 foot diameter by 2 feet deep spaced about 2 feet apart. I need to keep the plants below six feet tall. I’ve attached pictures of the grow area and a couple of the plants. For the plants in bags, I’m using 10 gallon bags. For the soil, I’m following the no-till methodology and this is the first grow.


Keep topping them to turn them into bushes. Super crop any tops that get out of control


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 2, 2021)

Black Lime Special Reserve f4 roughly 10 days post flip. Nice stacking on most and varying lime, orange zest on the stem rub. Nothing overly stanky yet


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jun 2, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Keep topping them to turn them into bushes. Super crop any tops that get out of control


Thank you!


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Jun 2, 2021)

Black Lime Reserve F4 dried shots - one came out really good with this limey/diesel funk, the other 3 girls kinda lost their funky-ness. High is anti-anxiety, uplifting, and calming. Makes my mind and body feel good. Looking forward to the F5s


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 3, 2021)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Black Lime Reserve F4 dried shots - one came out really good with this limey/diesel funk, the other 3 girls kinda lost their funky-ness. High is anti-anxiety, uplifting, and calming. Makes my mind and body feel good. Looking forward to the F5s



Nice.. how is the density,?


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 3, 2021)

Makin some cuts on my choco tranquil mom soon growing like a beast cant wait to try this one. BOO and strawberry choco in the shoot ready to ride soon also.


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 3, 2021)

3/4 of my chem cookie trip x Endor score are fems and have been put into 2 gallons. Flipping tonight and very excited! Thanks again @Useful Seeds @bythekasiz for the opportunity


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I've managed to do just about everything possible to make her angry, but this DDS is still trying to make me happy. What isn't shown here are the wind-burned leaves and the Mg deficient lower leaves that bear the marks of my abuse. 

Pics at day 23


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 4, 2021)

Second DDS hanging in closet:


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 4, 2021)

I picked up some dogwalker x Chocolate Diesel in an auction. Anyone have a smoke report? Pretty sure i got a steal!


----------



## Xsan (Jun 4, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Second DDS hanging in closet:
> 
> View attachment 4916327View attachment 4916328



Every time I see the DDS I become more and more glad I scored a pack when I had the chance. Now if only I could get the garden going


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 4, 2021)

Got cups mixed up being chocolate skunk and kosher tangie .. beleive this is kosher tangie but not


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 4, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Black Lime Special Reserve f4 roughly 10 days post flip. Nice stacking on most and varying lime, orange zest on the stem rub. Nothing overly stanky yet
> View attachment 4914599View attachment 4914600View attachment 4914601View attachment 4914602View attachment 4914603View attachment 4914604


Those look real nice


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 4, 2021)

Tomorrow will be the first day of 12/12. Got setback a bit putting in new lights that I thought I dimmed enough, but hadn’t. Was a little too much light and a little too dry for a couple of days. Oh well, my mistake. Should still put out some nice flowers though.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2021)

The most requested strain I've grown in the last 3 years is hands down bag of oranges x banana og .I've got 25ish regular customers... second most is the gmo cut i bought off strainly for 200$ .


----------



## Gro-n-again (Jun 5, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> The most requested strain I've grown in the last 3 years is hands down bag of oranges x banana og .I've got 25ish regular customers... second most is the gmo cut i bought off strainly for 200$ .



Lol. That's about the only one I've missed out on. Was on vacation at the beach when they dropped


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2021)

The mystery 3... The one is coming back nicely... Gonna raise the lights more so they can stretch out... Vegging them while the auto grows in the tent


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> The mystery 3... The one is coming back nicely... Gonna raise the lights more so they can stretch out... Vegging them while the auto grows in the tent View attachment 4916934View attachment 4916937View attachment 4916938View attachment 4916939View attachment 4916940


lol clean that fan


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> lol clean that fan


Getting RID of that fan


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Getting RID of that fan


That fan looked like it fought in the Vietnam war.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 5, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> That fan looked like it fought in the Vietnam war.


in the trenches it was


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 5, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I know I haven't posted in a bit. My life has thrown me a bit of a curve ball. Not garden related, family stuff. Thank you all for the continued support. And for keeping our thread rolling along in my absence.


Hope everything works out bro sorry. I got your stuff poppin RN much love from the star <3


----------



## Sleez (Jun 6, 2021)

Chem dawg x boo week 8 day 57


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 6, 2021)

I put em under the shower and blast all that shit off em, if you let them dry for a day and a half they dry out complete before plugging back in..and work perfect.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> That fan looked like it fought in the Vietnam war.


It has been around for a while I suppose... It was way worse when it was given to me!!! Keeps the temperature right tho!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> in the trenches it was


Still is for that matter... It's not legal to grow in oh hi no,so we at war


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 6, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> The most requested strain I've grown in the last 3 years is hands down bag of oranges x banana og .I've got 25ish regular customers... second most is the gmo cut i bought off strainly for 200$ .


Just cracked open a month cure jar...omg shit smokes


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 7, 2021)

DDS, glad I didn't toss her when she showed nuts early, picked them off and I haven't found any since.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jun 7, 2021)

*DDS getting her veg on in the greenhouse, looking fairly happy atm, can't wait to see what she does in flower.*


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 8, 2021)

Black Lime boys. They’re starting to drop pollen at day 15/16...too early

...and the girls


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 9, 2021)

First week of flip, so three or four weeks I’ll start putting more pictures up. Looking good so far.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 10, 2021)

8 1/2 weeks today dds pheno #1, I’ve grown gelato x cd and the cd has a special odor too it. This one has it bu with a heavy and I mean heavy berry almost strawberry smell.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 10, 2021)

And pheno 2 is straight sweet berry with cd on the back


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 10, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> And pheno 2 is straight sweet berry with View attachment 4920279View attachment 4920280View attachment 4920281cd on the back


Very nice, my DDS is 57 days and doesn't look nearly as close to being finished as yours. I had to stake and tie it up yesterday because the buds are getting so heavy.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 10, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Very nice, my DDS is 57 days and doesn't look nearly as close to being finished as yours. I had to stake and tie it up yesterday because the buds are getting so heavy.


Mine went 11 weeks from 12/12 flip.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 10, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Mine went 11 weeks from 12/12 flip.


Yeah I start my count down when I see the first pistils, gives me more patience


----------



## Lester moor (Jun 10, 2021)

Useful, so happy to see your still spreading the love! its been a while, just got caught up. hope all is well with you and the family. searching through some AOG F3 and SSDD F2 I made last year or the year before I can't remember.... hope to find a worthy stud that might mate well with a few of your creations; some in the pool atm and a few above ground:
GG#4xChoc. D
sour bubble BX3&4
fire alien F2
headband x wookie
blowfish x appy F2


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 12, 2021)

Tranquil Choco going out to a few homies around the triangle to try out soon.


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 12, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Tranquil Choco going out to a few homies around the triangle to try out soon.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 13, 2021)

Strawberries n cream x chocolate diesel testers. 
4/4 females all the same age but the one in the middle is more than triple the size of the smaller two.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 14, 2021)

Start of second week of 12/12. 12 plants. 7 Useful strains.


----------



## Bann3r (Jun 14, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Although I'm new to the scene of sellin seeds...I'm just curious. I see that a bunch of folks are in to the cookies and such. That's fine...I have cookies, glue ect. But bein an older guy, I was just wonderin if any of you are willin to go back a bit??? My genetic library goes back a bit because I have been collecting for quite some time. I have some treasures to work with but I'm curious if anyone is interested to be honest. Just gonna throw a few at ya and see what ya have to say.
> 
> Black Cherry Cheesecake x Power Malawi
> Grapefruit Diesel x Power Malawi
> ...


Mate you'll always have interest if the seeds were bred properly id suggest keep photos of males used and females. If people wanna breed there own seeds the purer the line means u can make go ure own way with flavours, and form etc. To me that line up has the recipe to make a lot of ure polyhybrids that are the popular strains nowadays. Pics an info will get u sales. Good luck mate


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2021)

Bann3r said:


> Mate you'll always have interest if the seeds were bred properly id suggest keep photos of males used and females. If people wanna breed there own seeds the purer the line means u can make go ure own way with flavours, and form etc. To me that line up has the recipe to make a lot of ure polyhybrids that are the popular strains nowadays. Pics an info will get u sales. Good luck mate


I'll grow whatever you want me to, oh great Sensei!!!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 15, 2021)

Bann3r said:


> Mate you'll always have interest if the seeds were bred properly id suggest keep photos of males used and females. If people wanna breed there own seeds the purer the line means u can make go ure own way with flavours, and form etc. To me that line up has the recipe to make a lot of ure polyhybrids that are the popular strains nowadays. Pics an info will get u sales. Good luck mate


Good suggestions, but your about 3 years too late... and you skipped past the 686 pages of proof lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Double Dipped Strawberries


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Double Dipped Strawberries
> 
> View attachment 4923747View attachment 4923748View attachment 4923749View attachment 4923750


Looking fantastic! How far along are they?


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jun 15, 2021)

Being an outdoor guy, I'm running behind with updates. The ladies have been in the ground for a month. Out of 5 strains, Chocolate skunk takes the lead in height (29" from soil) and stalk width (1/2" wide at the base.)

Other varieties I'm growing this year are mostly old standards, but mildew/mold resistant ones that do well in PacNW: Peyote Cookies, LSD, Wedding Cake and Tropicanna Banana.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 15, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Looking fantastic! How far along are they?


pic is old,I harvested it end of April/beginning of May


----------



## Cola-C (Jun 17, 2021)

First grow of Useful gear. Popped 3 BOOs and had these two plants to pick from. I rubbed both of their stems and ended up picking the back plant.The stem rub on this one is straight oily fresh tangerine orange....never had that smell from a stem before. I'll be transplanting to the 45gs soon, so I'll have enough to smoke for awhile. Irie vibes


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 17, 2021)

Does Useful got the catpiss ?


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jun 18, 2021)

Banana n oranges around 6 weeks in


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jun 18, 2021)

I’ve got 4 Chocolate Diesels and 5 Lucky Limes growing outdoors in no-till soil. They’ve been in the ground for 26 days and they’ve been topped twice. It’s been over 100 the last three days including 110 today and so far, they are doing great.


----------



## Dankology (Jun 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Double Dipped Strawberries
> 
> View attachment 4923747View attachment 4923748View attachment 4923749View attachment 4923750


Nice looking DDS. Im curious what size container is that and is it soil or coco? Thanks.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 19, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Does Useful got the catpiss ?


I personally think that one of the boo phenos could pass for a dead ringer of the cat piss strain but the bud and plant structure are all boo


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 19, 2021)

Dankology said:


> Nice looking DDS. Im curious what size container is that and is it soil or coco? Thanks.


1gal smartpot using Nectar #4 soil 12/12 from seed


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 19, 2021)

Double Diesel - Week8 Day2.


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 19, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> I personally think that one of the boo phenos could pass for a dead ringer of the cat piss strain but the bud and plant structure are all boo


Ooo I got a pack of BOO can’t wait to pop them


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 20, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Ooo I got a pack of BOO can’t wait to pop them


I gave my neighbor some bud and the next time I saw him he said him and his wife thought it was some of that old school catpiss I was like no man that's orange peel and he argued back lol but when I checked out the jar it came from I totally made the connection after he put it in my head.


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 20, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> I gave my neighbor some bud and the next time I saw him he said him and his wife thought it was some of that old school catpiss I was like no man that's orange peel and he argued back lol but when I checked out the jar it came from I totally made the connection after he put it in my head.


Ok i'm poppin some today.!


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 21, 2021)

I’m about to harvest this Double D. in a few days and I was just looking at some of the very small popcorn nugs at the bottom of the plant and they all have seeds. The rest of the buds are fine though. What does this mean? Also, the plant has no smell and barely any smell on my fingers if I squeeze a bud.


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 21, 2021)

Your piece in the centre has a pollen sack on it and also your picture shows quite a lot of seeds . So plant had male sac or sacs on it, I would not be surprised to find more seeds there just not on the outsides.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 21, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I’m about to harvest this Double D. in a few days and I was just looking at some of the very small popcorn nugs at the bottom of the plant and they all have seeds. The rest of the buds are fine though. What does this mean? Also, the plant has no smell and barely any smell on my fingers if I squeeze a bud.View attachment 4927893


Yeah, as mentioned above this nug has a nanners on it, so your plant went intersex and pollinated itself... 

This is what we're referring too if your curious


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 21, 2021)

smokey0418 said:


> Your piece in the centre has a pollen sack on it and also your picture shows quite a lot of seeds . So plant had male sac or sacs on it, I would not be surprised to find more seeds there just not on the outsides.





Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, as mentioned above this nug has a nanners on it, so your plant went intersex and pollinated itself...
> 
> This is what we're referring too if your curious
> View attachment 4928148


I grew with five other strains along with this one and they all look fine so I'm not sure why this one plant hermied. This is my fourth grow and I've never seen this happen. It's a waste of time and money. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 21, 2021)

I had a plant looked good but had a faint smell to it and not much terp production because it was stressed to hell!! To much light not enough humidity was my problem.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 21, 2021)

Sounds like it was super stressed. Too hot, too much light, too dry, and whatnot can definitely cause you to lose terps and get some intersex. Even with everything dialed in you’re going to get intersex traits from seed these days. Use seeds to find your keepers and run clones from them or go find some stabilized seed lines. Not sure how many stabilized seed lines you’ll find these days, but they’ll most likely be more expensive and not be newer hype type strains and crosses. Running one or two seeds from a pack and expecting great things is a heck of a gamble in my opinion. Might take more than one pack to find a great representation. Seeds are not clones.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 21, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Sounds like it was super stressed. Too hot, too much light, too dry, and whatnot can definitely cause you to lose terps and get some intersex. Even with everything dialed in you’re going to get intersex traits from seed these days. Use seeds to find your keepers and run clones from them or go find some stabilized seed lines. Not sure how many stabilized seed lines you’ll find these days, but they’ll most likely be more expensive and not be newer hype type strains and crosses. Running one or two seeds from a pack and expecting great things is a heck of a gamble in my opinion. Might take more than one pack to find a great representation. Seeds are not clones.


It must've been too much light. I have two ES300's in a four by four full blast since the beginning of flower about 15 inches away from the canopy, so that's probably it. I kept the temp between 70 and 78 with humidity at average 45% throughout the grow. The humidity has been at about 30% for the past 10 days.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 21, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> It must've been too much light. I have two ES300's in a four by four full blast since the beginning of flower about 15 inches away from the canopy, so that's probably it. I kept the temp between 70 and 78 with humidity at average 45% throughout the grow. The humidity has been at about 30% for the past 10 days.


Yep grower error,we all go through it


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 21, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I had a plant looked good but had a faint smell to it and not much terp production because it was stressed to hell!! To much light not enough humidity was my problem.


Thanks for the reply. Now I know.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 21, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> It must've been too much light. I have two ES300's in a four by four full blast since the beginning of flower about 15 inches away from the canopy, so that's probably it. I kept the temp between 70 and 78 with humidity at average 45% throughout the grow. The humidity has been at about 30% for the past 10 days.


Also, with multi-strain runs from seed it can be tough to not get any intersex traits, because some plants want less/more of certain nutrients, more/less light, and so on. But, I do the same thing currently because I like variety and I don’t want to setup a veg/mother room until I move at the end of this year. Has me in there every night going over my plants like a freaking weirdo searching. Ha.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 21, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Also, with multi-strain runs from seed it can be tough to not get any intersex traits, because some plants want less/more of certain nutrients, more/less light, and so on. But, I do the same thing currently because I like variety and I don’t want to setup a veg/mother room until I move at the end of this year. Has me in there every night going over my plants like a freaking weirdo searching. Ha.


I like variety but I realized this round that what you just said is true. Some strains like less nutrients or more than the others so it's kind of a pain to try to cater to each plant's nute needs. And yes I'm the creeper checking my plants ever twenty minutes when I'm home.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 22, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I had a plant looked good but had a faint smell to it and not much terp production because it was stressed to hell!! To much light not enough humidity was my problem.


Was it seeded? Did you dry and cure it? How was the potency?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 22, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Sounds like it was super stressed. Too hot, too much light, too dry, and whatnot can definitely cause you to lose terps and get some intersex. Even with everything dialed in you’re going to get intersex traits from seed these days. Use seeds to find your keepers and run clones from them or go find some stabilized seed lines. Not sure how many stabilized seed lines you’ll find these days, but they’ll most likely be more expensive and not be newer hype type strains and crosses. Running one or two seeds from a pack and expecting great things is a heck of a gamble in my opinion. Might take more than one pack to find a great representation. Seeds are not clones.


It's possible that plants that showed intersex traits from seed may not show the same intersex traits when run from clone. If you have a plant that was exceptional aside from nanners or a handful of pollen sacks, try running from a clone to see if it happens again. Of course, that assumes you have rooted clones....


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 22, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> It's possible that plants that showed intersex traits from seed may not show the same intersex traits when run from clone. If you have a plant that was exceptional aside from nanners or a handful of pollen sacks, try running from a clone to see if it happens again. Of course, that assumes you have rooted clones....


Definitely. I’m just trying not to setup another area currently, so I’m just running them. If I had another area setup I’d for sure just run clones off of the seed plant. If anything is crazy good I’ll go for a reveg, but I have plenty more seeds of everything in there this run too.


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 22, 2021)

Popped some BOO yesterday. 4/4 got roots in paper towel next day. I'm 100% on useful germ rate so far seeds are good. Maybe 15 seeds total over time.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 24, 2021)

There is going to be a small restock from Useful seeds next week at JBC, according to JBC's "Drops and Restocks" page.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 24, 2021)

Anyone that grew DDS, did you get foxtails? I know it can happen regardless of environment in some strains and wondering if DDS is one of them due to the diesel lineage. 

We had a recent heat wave and I was having trouble keeping my flower tent cool. With lights on I was hitting 84F, lights off hovering around 80 and the DDS got pretty close to the light. My other plants (indica doms) aren't foxtailing so I'm just curious if its normal growth or stress growth. 

I bought a new inline fan and completely changed my ventilation yesterday, managed to get the tent down to 76 with lights off, thinking about rigging something up to pipe my portable AC directly into the tent.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 24, 2021)

More like dragon tails!…only one pheno did at 9 something weeks.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 24, 2021)

Here’s the other taking a 48 hour nap


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 24, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> More like dragon tails!…only one pheno did at 9 something weeks. View attachment 4930104View attachment 4930105View attachment 4930106


Awesome, probably normal growth then. Mine are 72 days of 12/12, so right around 9 weeks of actual flowering and its throwing big tails like that. She has a real unique terpene profile going on right now to, reminds me of sour fruit and Sharpie markers.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 24, 2021)

That sir is a good description l get a little lime there to


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 24, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s the other taking a 48 hour napView attachment 4930112


Is that a fly on the left top? Also looks like worm poop on the leaf there. Buds look frosty tho.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 24, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Is that a fly on the left top? Also looks like worm poop on the leaf there. Buds look frosty tho.


It’s a dead lady bug the black shit is from scrapping others off that leaf


----------



## Xsan (Jun 24, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> There is going to be a small restock from Useful seeds next week at JBC, according to JBC's "Drops and Restocks" page.


Does anyone know what is gonna be on it?


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 25, 2021)

Xsan said:


> Does anyone know what is gonna be on it?


What date / time ?


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 25, 2021)

Watch the page is what is says.


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 25, 2021)

It was updated this morning again but nothing on useful yet.


----------



## Xsan (Jun 26, 2021)

*TRANQUIL CHOCOLATE FEM. | CHOCOLATE SKUNK FEM. | CHEM 4 X CHOC. D FEM. | ORANGE COOKIES X CHOC. D FEM dropping monday at 7pst*


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 26, 2021)

lets not forget the promo too , got to love christmas. hint hint. lol


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 27, 2021)

Xsan said:


> *TRANQUIL CHOCOLATE FEM. | CHOCOLATE SKUNK FEM. | CHEM 4 X CHOC. D FEM. | ORANGE COOKIES X CHOC. D FEM dropping monday at 7pst*


I have the tranquil choco in mom mode right now pumping out clones. Its suppose to be super heavy hitter looks fucking lit. I really like the plant structure so far its VERY thick stems and huge wide indica leafs. Stinks like choco kind of in veg, like choco skunky ish kind of hard to discribe. I have very high hopes for this plant though. Doing Tranquil and BOO next run all in veg right now bought a special little tent setup for it. Then another tent, and another tent. lol fuck tents.


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 27, 2021)

Few BOO just cracking gona run with tranquil.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 27, 2021)

Is BOO something that gets restocked typically or is it gone gone? I’m hoping to score at least one pack of it, along w/ the bog x boo

not happening at jbc unfortunately


----------



## The Dankstar (Jun 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Is BOO something that gets restocked typically or is it gone gone? I’m hoping to score at least one pack of it, along w/ the bog x boo
> 
> not happening at jbc unfortunately


Few of them hard to come by sometimes he restocks through JBC just watch the drops .


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 29, 2021)

Found a couple of nanners in my DDS last night -- day 49 of 11/13. Plucked them and will let the plant keep going. These buds have been taking regular blasting from the oscillating fan, so I can't say I'm too surprised. Things will definitely be shifted a bit after the current tent occupants finish flowering.

Loving the aroma I picked up as I was inspecting the buds yesterday.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 30, 2021)

Does anyone have a link to @Useful Seeds post about gathering feminized pollen? Something about picking of flowers, drying them, then grinding? I coulda sworn I bookmarked it, but noooo!


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 30, 2021)

Quick search come up with this thread perhaps. #12569





Useful Seeds


I have an update on this for everyone. Got an email this mornin from @BDGrows with proof of his donation of over $60 to his local animal humane society for that pack he wanted. His quote in the donation comment section was....um, it was pretty special to me. Lot's of good hearted folks hanging...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 30, 2021)

You're better at searching than me! Thanks, that led me to it. Got a SSDD covered in sacs. I know it's not a Useful strain, but Bodhi's his buddy!


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 30, 2021)

Just trying to acquire my first useful strains, like a kid at the candy store but over 50 .
Enjoy.


----------



## Punsnroses420 (Jun 30, 2021)

Just bought my first Useful seeds on JBC! Been dying to grow a quality chocolate-oriented strain forever and been a creepy lurker on the Useful forum for a while, so when I saw the drop while checking out some of Bodhi's gear it felt like the stars had aligned in such an awesome way that I couldn't stop myself from grabbing Tranquil chocolate, Chocolate Skunk, and Chem 4 X Chocolate Diese with the GG4/Chocolate Diesel X 1979 Christmas Tree Bud pack thrown in. Seeing how into the breeder and their seeds everyone is has me going through life with ants in my pants until I can start popping these guys


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 30, 2021)

Punsnroses420 said:


> Just bought my first Useful seeds on JBC! Been dying to grow a quality chocolate-oriented strain forever and been a creepy lurker on the Useful forum for a while, so when I saw the drop while checking out some of Bodhi's gear it felt like the stars had aligned in such an awesome way that I couldn't stop myself from grabbing Tranquil chocolate, Chocolate Skunk, and Chem 4 X Chocolate Diese with the GG4/Chocolate Diesel X 1979 Christmas Tree Bud pack thrown in. Seeing how into the breeder and their seeds everyone is has me going through life with ants in my pants until I can start popping these guys


I was even worse and bought them all. I’m addicted.


----------



## Punsnroses420 (Jun 30, 2021)

smokey0418 said:


> I was even worse and bought them all. I’m addicted.


Ugh was so close myself, but I wasn't sure if that was my goblin brain trying to build the collection or my grower's heart crying out at the idea of losing out on a chance on genetics. I love everything I've seen but since I haven't actually had the chance to work with the brand myself yet I bought some of Bodhi's girls instead of the cookies cross and maybe another on there under Useful. I was totally suckered by the name and genetics, but Devil's Hashplant has an insideously delicious ring to it I couldn't help but want to give a spin lol


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 30, 2021)

Punsnroses420 said:


> Ugh was so close myself, but I wasn't sure if that was my goblin brain trying to build the collection or my grower's heart crying out at the idea of losing out on a chance on genetics. I love everything I've seen but since I haven't actually had the chance to work with the brand myself yet I bought some of Bodhi's girls instead of the cookies cross and maybe another on there under Useful. I was totally suckered by the name and genetics, but Devil's Hashplant has an insideously delicious ring to it I couldn't help but want to give a spin lol


Great take. For me perfectly sums up finding RiU early on in my genetics buying/growing journey. Double edged sword of fear of missing out on certain strains while having others that are probably just as nice already waiting to be popped. Good problem to have as an enthusiast... not the greatest on my wallet I’ll say that


----------



## 517redeye (Jul 1, 2021)

Chip Green said:


> The Star Dawg preservation project continues.
> These are clones at 14 nights, "stemming" from the F4 momma I was able to make from my major award of the Star Dawg F3 preservation pack.
> View attachment 4908527
> I secured a single male so far, from that F4 set, and already produced at least 100 beans, of what I'm calling "F5 select" from the first F4 momma, and F4 male.
> ...


im interested in that


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 2, 2021)

Here’s my three chem cookie trip x Endor score about a month into flower in my 2x4. Many newbie mistakes have been made but loving the process of realizing what I should do differently next time. Had to bend/super crop most of the main colas since they were growing into my lights but other than that they seem to be chugging along nicely. Would love any feedback!


----------



## Cola-C (Jul 3, 2021)

Got my BOO transplanted into 45gal, topped, and skirted on 6/21. 
On 6/21

Yesterday 7/2


----------



## The Dankstar (Jul 3, 2021)

Nice just gave my BOO first blast of nutes today and the tranquil. Trying to blow them up quick to check out some flowers.


----------



## Punsnroses420 (Jul 4, 2021)

fml I kept going back and ended up getting one of everything on JBC. My wallet hurts but everything sounded so amazing, the reviews are so darn solid and exactly the kind of terp profiles I've been dying to try + the affordability of the seeds in general + there's work being done with Bodhi's stuff which I freaking love.

....Actually, no regrets lol i'm pumped up.


----------



## bri77 (Jul 7, 2021)

I have a skunk and oranges in flower.5 weeks since flip. Intense smell of sweet oranges when you touch a flower. Tent smells of orange ice-cream. Really excited about this one. I hope I can do a good job drying and retain some of those terms.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 7, 2021)

Ordered some Orange Cookies x Choc D, Tranquil Chocolate and picked Chem Cookie Trip x 1979 Christmas Tree Bud as the promo freebie.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 7, 2021)

Cola-C said:


> Got my BOO transplanted into 45gal, topped, and skirted on 6/21.
> On 6/21
> View attachment 4935732
> Yesterday 7/2
> View attachment 4935733


Love the clothespin idea


----------



## Cola-C (Jul 7, 2021)

BOO this evening, gonna clean up the innards soon. 

That funky orange peel stem rub!


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 8, 2021)

Anybody know where or when BOO will be restocked?


----------



## magus79 (Jul 8, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Anybody know where or when BOO will be restocked?


I don't know, so I picked up chem 4 x boo from DCSE. They still have some of them left. I'm sure it's a winner though.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jul 8, 2021)

Bananas n oranges. They stretched right into the light and still yielded good with no hermies


----------



## Bears_win (Jul 9, 2021)

Useful seeds (blue dream x chocolate diesel)

anyone have any pics of it in flower or have run it?
I have a greenhouse with a few in it and input is appreciated.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 9, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> Useful seeds (blue dream x chocolate diesel)
> 
> anyone have any pics of it in flower or have run it?
> I have a greenhouse with a few in it and input is appreciated.


Took a couple pics before heading back to the river for you. She’s probably 8 weeks here and will be thick and done in 9. Great choice! Edit: this is blueberryhashplant x choc diesel not blue dream. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bears_win (Jul 9, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Took a couple pics before heading back to the river for you. She’s probably 8 weeks here and will be thick and done in 9. Great choice! Edit: this is blueberryhashplant x choc diesel not blue dream. Sorry about that. View attachment 4940154View attachment 4940155View attachment 4940156


 I was drooling , that cross looks fantastic , nice grow 
alright it might not be as fire as that but BDx CD probably isn’t half bad. Thanks for reply


----------



## Xsan (Jul 9, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> I was drooling , that cross looks fantastic , nice grow
> alright it might not be as fire as that but BDx CD probably isn’t half bad. Thanks for reply



thats why i bought both LOL


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 12, 2021)

I’ll take some more dds


----------



## Xsan (Jul 12, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I’ll take some more ddsView attachment 4942157


DDS is definitely in the running for a potential first useful grow. Decisions decisions lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 12, 2021)

Xsan said:


> DDS is definitely in the running for a potential first useful grow. Decisions decisions lol


Easy grow, jumped boo for number 1 spot from useful IN MY OPINION


----------



## Gro-n-again (Jul 12, 2021)

It's been a long time since I've seen useful post. Hope everything is ok


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah me too I believe he’s ok just busy with life


----------



## Lester moor (Jul 12, 2021)

Hola Useful fam, I am new around these parts. Just got my system back up after being down for a bit because of family health issues. I am planning on an open pollination but can't decide which to choose. Would love input from anyone willing to help. The results will be "useful" for sure! ( Never posted a pic here before, hope I did it correctly)


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 13, 2021)

Xsan said:


> DDS is definitely in the running for a potential first useful grow. Decisions decisions lol


Do it. 

I have a DDS that's approaching completion. We hit 63 days yesterday, so it will be coming down any day now. .


----------



## Xsan (Jul 13, 2021)

Im 


jdoorn14 said:


> Do it.
> 
> I have a DDS that's approaching completion. We hit 63 days yesterday, so it will be coming down any day now. .



I think I am afraid it will be my favorite and dont want to set the other ones up for dissapointment. Best for last type of thing lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 13, 2021)

This 24kt is so sticky I really didn’t have to trim her I could’ve taken of the sugar leaves and let it cure! Smallest buds I have grown so far and she went close to eleven weeks she is so pungent ( gotta be the kosher) with a little tangie. Smoke test and taste is just as good as the smell,halfway through joint good sativa high.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 13, 2021)

M


Cboat38 said:


> This 24kt is so sticky I really didn’t have to trim her I could’ve taken of the sugar leaves and let it cure! Smallest buds I have grown so far and she went close to eleven weeks she is so pungent ( gotta be the kosher) with a little tangie. Smoke test and taste is just as good as the smell,halfway through joint good sativa high.View attachment 4942819View attachment 4942822


Mine's been in flower a little over a week crazy leaves ot never grew out of


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 13, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> M
> 
> Mine's been in flower a little over a week crazy leaves ot never grew out of


Yes sir same here more like the duck foot leaves, shit is potent


----------



## Lester moor (Jul 13, 2021)

Elephant stomper F2, Ancient OG F3, sour bubble bx 3&4. Thanks useful!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Lester moor said:


> Elephant stomper F2, Ancient OG F3, sour bubble bx 3&4. Thanks useful!! View attachment 4943157View attachment 4943158View attachment 4943159


I like the color on the sour bubble


----------



## Jmass420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Yes sir same here more like the duck foot leaves, shit is potent View attachment 4943067


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 13, 2021)

Strawberries & Cream x Choc Diesel testers week 4ish


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Strawberries & Cream x Choc Diesel testers week 4ishView attachment 4943351View attachment 4943352


Looking lovely af


----------



## Cola-C (Jul 14, 2021)

BOO about to turn it up to maximo naranja


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jul 14, 2021)

Kosher tangie sisters hanging out approx 2.5 weeks of flower , got like 14 tops on plant on right .. haven't seen post from @Useful Seeds in a, hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 15, 2021)

My second pheno of dds trim and jar time this one is way louder than the other


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been waiting for DDS to come back in stock at JBC, I'll add that to the other 70-80 packs that I can't find space for. I'm just a damn bean collector, or is it an addiction?


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 15, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I've been waiting for DDS to come back in stock at JBC, I'll add that to the other 70-80 packs that I can't find space for. I'm just a damn bean collector, or is it an addiction?


Same here bout to put another order in as we speak


----------



## bri77 (Jul 15, 2021)

Had to leave town for a week and leave my girlfriend in charge of watering. She hates it and has already told me she's never doing it again Thoughts and prayers appreciated.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 15, 2021)

bri77 said:


> Had to leave town for a week and leave my girlfriend in charge of watering. She hates it and has already told me she's never doing it again Thoughts and prayers appreciated.


Lol. Get a better gf. Doesn’t matter wat she hates still got my back when it comes to what I love.


----------



## Xsan (Jul 15, 2021)

bri77 said:


> Had to leave town for a week and leave my girlfriend in charge of watering. She hates it and has already told me she's never doing it again Thoughts and prayers appreciated.



check out the sip(sub irrigated planter) thread and have a large reservoir. wont help with this current round but you could convert on the next one. I have heard others reccomend a DTW system with timers and again a large reservoir to cover for a extended time. My better half is not a huge fan either and I travel for work so I have been doing homework on these methods and plan to go the sip route next round


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 15, 2021)

strawberries n cream x choc d testers

sweet diesel nose to her and stacking nicely


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 15, 2021)

Super busy day today, all Useful related. I harvested my DDS at 92 days, she was the smelliest plant I had going this time, overpowered everything in the tent and after I cut her down and put her upstairs in the dry room, the smell lingered downstairs for awhile. She smells great, sweet/sour fruity smell with a strong chemical smell that reminds me a permanent markers. I put a Dogwalker OG x Chocolate Diesel into the flower tent to take up the space where the DDS was. Then broke down my 2x2 and 3x3 tents, swapped what rooms they are in so I can test out this SF-2000 flowering out a Chem D x Banana OG in the 3x3, I'm already able to run the light harder due to the room I put it in being colder. Slapped a trellis net in the 3x3 and started training the Chem D x Banana OG to fill it and took a tray full of cuts. 


Foxtails galore, I think its a mix of genetics and maybe getting too close to my light but a lot of time when I get sour diesel it has this lumpy foxtail structure as well. I picked off some nuts at the start of flower and didn't notice anymore but I did notice a male flower when I was taking her down, however I already harvested and trimmed 3 other plants from the same tent and no seeds so I guess its sterile.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 15, 2021)

And the Dogwalker OG x Chocolate Diesel I put into flower today, looks pretty OG dominant to me.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 16, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I've been waiting for DDS to come back in stock at JBC, I'll add that to the other 70-80 packs that I can't find space for. I'm just a damn bean collector, or is it an addiction?


You, like many of us who hang around the weed forums, may need a seed buyers anonymous meeting.


----------



## Bodean (Jul 17, 2021)

Lester moor said:


> Hola Useful fam, I am new around these parts. Just got my system back up after being down for a bit because of family health issues. I am planning on an open pollination but can't decide which to choose. Would love input from anyone willing to help. The results will be "useful" for sure! ( Never posted a pic here before, hope I did it correctly)
> View attachment 4942547


Id do the mint chocolate trip. Useful always had good things to say about the mint chocolate og.


----------



## Lester moor (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks for your input! those will be next up...have some ssdd, AOG and gg#4x cd I might just throw in the pollination room with them. Thanks again for the input, not only do I have a seed hoarding problem I have a " which one to grow next" problem, shit keeps me up at night!


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jul 18, 2021)

Lester moor said:


> Hola Useful fam, I am new around these parts. Just got my system back up after being down for a bit because of family health issues. I am planning on an open pollination but can't decide which to choose. Would love input from anyone willing to help. The results will be "useful" for sure! ( Never posted a pic here before, hope I did it correctly)
> View attachment 4942547


I'd be on the chocolate trip x Christmas tree bud, he spoke very highly of Christmas tree bud.

On the left is a chocolate diesel s1 from useful, the right is a romulan, which is a couple weeks ahead of the CD in flower. Heres a close up of the CD I'll try to upload harvest day pics, sorry I know early flower is not the most interesting.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 18, 2021)

Strawberries n cream Diesel testers…
#1 biggest by far, mute smells compared to the others. yellowed out on me while in the 4x4, I think she is just hangry. 
#2 Watching this one, sweet strawberries on the nose. She has the rounder bud appearance real similar to mimosa. Hoping she cures out just how she is now. 
#2 on the left and #4 on the right

#3 is sticky to the touch, dense and a partial strawberry smell coming through.
#4 skinnier lighter buds than the others, putting off strong Choc Diesel aroma since the beginning of flower. Looks like she will be a longer flowerer than the others.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Jul 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> I have Franco's breeder cut of Super Lemon Haze. I haven't used it yet, looking for the right combination. I may put her in with the Sweet Tooth #3 preservation. Also thinking about putting one in with the Woodhorse Herijuana preservation as well. Herijuana is a potent smoke but kinda bland on the taste and scent. So my thinking is that the males will just pass added potency.


I have a couple Herijuana x blueberry Indica (Bodhi clone) that just went into 12/12 yesterday. I know nothing about these, let's hope they are worthwhile to run again.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 19, 2021)

I trimmed the DDS today after hanging for 5 days and I'm very happy with how this plant came out. Gorgeous buds, great trichome production and a great nose, this was the best plant out of my last harvest which was a mix of Bodhi, Useful and Dynasty strains. Buds have another 3-5 days of drying and then into the jars to cure. I was having a hard time capturing the color on these buds so I tried some pictures with different lighting.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 20, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I trimmed the DDS today after hanging for 5 days and I'm very happy with how this plant came out. Gorgeous buds, great trichome production and a great nose, this was the best plant out of my last harvest which was a mix of Bodhi, Useful and Dynasty strains. Buds have another 3-5 days of drying and then into the jars to cure. I was having a hard time capturing the color on these buds so I tried some pictures with different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4947112
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! Did I read that right that you let her go over 13 weeks in flower (92 days)?


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 20, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Looks amazing! Did I read that right that you let her go over 13 weeks in flower (92 days)?


Yea 92 days of 12/12, she probably could have come down around 80 depending on the high you're looking for. It just seemed to want to keep throwing foxtails which I viewed as more swelling and I'm trying to get over the bad habit of cutting before they're fully ripe. I couldn't help myself and tried a little snapper of it last night, not the best idea, very strong sativa high and I was up way too late lol.

I'm just getting into photography and admittedly suck. The lighting in those pictures is making it look way darker than it actually is, some of the buds have a slight purple hue to them in person and I can't get it to show up very well in my pics.

These are more accurate to how it looks in person.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jul 20, 2021)

My Useful outdoor garden is doing very well so far . I have four Chocolate Diesels and five Lucky Limes. Started out with five LL’s, but one male had to be eliminated. The two LL’s in bags are not doing as well as the in-ground plants and I’m not sure why, other than maybe the constant over 100 degree days are cooking the roots. Can’t wait for Mother Nature to flip the switch and get these girls flowering.


CD1


CD2


CD3


CD4


LL1


LL2


LL4 & 5


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jul 20, 2021)

Gro-n-again said:


> It's been a long time since I've seen useful post. Hope everything is ok


Uncle Useful is going through a pretty rough patch at the moment but will be alright.

All love and positive vibes are welcome.


----------



## Xsan (Jul 20, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Uncle Useful is going through a pretty rough patch at the moment but will be alright.
> 
> All love and positive vibes are welcome.



Thank you for the update. I've never met the man but he certainly comes off as what I like to call good people and over the last few weeks I found myself hoping everything was alright on his end since it had been a while on here so I am glad to hear it is a temporary dark cloud that will pass. Plenty of love, positive vibes, and prayers his way.

Come to think of it, this is true for most of the regulars on this thread. Hopefully soon I will be able to contribute some useful grow photos as the house is now off the market and garden prep has begun. Found a local(ish) garden center that sells BAS so I am waiting on their shipment to arrive this week


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 20, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Uncle Useful is going through a pretty rough patch at the moment but will be alright.
> 
> All love and positive vibes are welcome.


Appreciate the update. Positive Vibes for sure. Wish him all the best.


----------



## Railage (Jul 20, 2021)

Bodean said:


> Id do the mint chocolate trip. Useful always had good things to say about the mint chocolate og.


I have 14 Mint Chocolate Trip females I’m about to flower out in the next few days, from 3 packs, didn’t keep any males.

They took longer to pop than everything else but had excellent germ rates.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 20, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Uncle Useful is going through a pretty rough patch at the moment but will be alright.
> 
> All love and positive vibes are welcome.


Best wishes brother Useful


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 21, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Yea 92 days of 12/12, she probably could have come down around 80 depending on the high you're looking for. It just seemed to want to keep throwing foxtails which I viewed as more swelling and I'm trying to get over the bad habit of cutting before they're fully ripe. I couldn't help myself and tried a little snapper of it last night, not the best idea, very strong sativa high and I was up way too late lol.
> 
> I'm just getting into photography and admittedly suck. The lighting in those pictures is making it look way darker than it actually is, some of the buds have a slight purple hue to them in person and I can't get it to show up very well in my pics.
> 
> ...


Wow! Those definitely look great! I know what you mean about the purple coloration in the buds, because the DDS I just chopped has the same coloration. (I only took mine to 67 days though, so now you've got me second guessing myself.)


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 21, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Wow! Those definitely look great! I know what you mean about the purple coloration in the buds, because the DDS I just chopped has the same coloration. (I only took mine to 67 days though, so now you've got me second guessing myself.)


I had a pheno go 65 days, beautiful plant


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 22, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Wow! Those definitely look great! I know what you mean about the purple coloration in the buds, because the DDS I just chopped has the same coloration. (I only took mine to 67 days though, so now you've got me second guessing myself.)


I'm hoping to find a quicker flowering pheno like that. If it leans more towards Chocolate Covered Strawberries its going to finish faster than mine that was very Diesel dom.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jul 22, 2021)

I’ve searched and haven’t been able to find any info on how long Lucky Lime’s will flower outdoor. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Cola-C (Jul 24, 2021)

BOO getting ready to flower in SoCal

This plant benefits from being thinned out and pruned, tries to make a lot of bud sites and the leaves tend to grow into one another with long petioles, plus they're pretty large.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 25, 2021)

Popped a DDS, 2 Tranquil Chocolate, 2 Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel and 2 Blueberry Dub. One of the Blueberry Dub didn't sprout after a week so I dug it up, gave the seed a light pinch to slightly crack it open, planted it again and it sprouted 2 days later. So if scuffing isn't enough to get them going, don't give up on them, try the sharpie method/seed cracker.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jul 26, 2021)

darkzero2 said:


> Outdoor Lucky Lime that just got harvested


Hey DK2, can you tell me how long the flowering period for your Lucky Limes was? I have four outdoors that started pre-flower around 7/21/21. Thx!


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jul 26, 2021)

A question regarding my ChemD X Choc. D plant. 







These are Feminized seeds and the plants have been outdoors since late May and under flower for 10 or so days. I see balls on the plant and aren't sure if they are pollen sacs or...?

Can I just remove the sacs or should I trash it? I have other different plants (with no sacs) nearby and have no other safe place to put it.

Many Thanks for your views!

BTW It smells great!


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 26, 2021)

Bust one open and see and what happened to all the leaves?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 26, 2021)

That’s a really weird looking leaf structure


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2021)

One of my fave strains of his, mine never looked like that.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 26, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> A question regarding my ChemD X Choc. D plant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951834
> ...


Hard to tell in your pictures, they're a little blurry. I don't really see any sacs, but is this a seed?


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> One of my fave strains of his, mine never looked like that.


Same here, not my fave but have grown a few and never grew like that. My favorite one out of this batch is Chocolate Skunk #2, very potent and haven't had this kind of flavor for awhile.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jul 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That’s a really weird looking leaf structure


Sorry! I'm not much of a photographer. Here is the rest of the plant.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jul 26, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Hard to tell in your pictures, they're a little blurry. I don't really see any sacs, but is this a seed?
> 
> View attachment 4951933


I'm not sure if it's a seed. I'll try to post up something clearer tomorrow.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2021)

Blackened Oranges is tasty and orange flavor for sure,, with a hint of Black Domina. Orange is the dominant smell and flavor though. Potency is about a 7 pre-cure.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 27, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> A question regarding my ChemD X Choc. D plant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951834
> ...


The leaves look like it's been going through a reveg.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 27, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> The leaves look like it's been going through a reveg.


This. Also looks like he's referring to the bracts that form at the armpits.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 27, 2021)

I have two BOO that are just barely starting to flower. Couldn't put our plants outside until July first and I got even a later start. However, they are doing well and even though the yield won't be big I'm glad I decided to run these instead of autos. It's my first outdoor grow, and second Useful grow, and so far so good with both BOO and the Blue Dream I'm growing showing pistils two days ago.


Looking forward to some form of stretch I hope, then hopefully watching some buds start to build.


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 27, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> The leaves look like it's been going through a reveg.


Looks like reveg to me also


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 28, 2021)

Anyone popped Tranquil Chocolate yet? I popped two and they're both runts, debating culling them. 

They're in the front, everything in this tray sprouted within 1-2 days of each other.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 28, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Anyone popped Tranquil Chocolate yet? I popped two and they're both runts, debating culling them.
> 
> They're in the front, everything in this tray sprouted within 1-2 days of each other.
> 
> View attachment 4953055


I dropped two as well and they were also slow to get started but they wound up catching up to everything else from that round, so I'd give them a bit to see if they sort themselves out


----------



## Punsnroses420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Just popped a single one myself! Here’s pics of mine at 21 days as of today. I repotted to a bigger size a week ago, a stem rub every so often gives me a moderate tootsie roll smell.

She both cracked and poked her taproot out by the 24 hour mark.

I’m weirdly super charmed by this plant’s structure and atmosphere. Like the leaves have this crazy supple rubber feeling but is literally soft as a baby kitten, I’ve never encountered this degree of appealing texture on a weed plant before


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 28, 2021)

My Dank Sinatra x CTB plants. I cant call them ladies cause I think they were regs? I cant remember. Bout 8 weeks since they popped.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 29, 2021)

Strawberries & Cream x Chocolate Diesel testers


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 30, 2021)

Some chem cookie trip x Endor score going into cure. Unfortunately had an ipm scare and harvested a bit early as well as grower inconsistencies in the later stages so didn’t come out perfect but I’m quite happy for a first grow and excited to go onto the next.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 30, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Some chem cookie trip x Endor score going into cure. Unfortunately had an ipm scare and harvested a bit early as well as grower inconsistencies in the later stages so didn’t come out perfect but I’m quite happy for a first grow and excited to go onto the next.View attachment 4954796


Thanks for running these and sharing. Nice job especially for your first grow! Looks like an Apollo leaner with the arrow head buds and probably a feel good day time buzz.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 30, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> My Dank Sinatra x CTB plants. I cant call them ladies cause I think they were regs? I cant remember. Bout 8 weeks since they popped.
> View attachment 4953568
> View attachment 4953569


Looks happy so far! They are regs. You should be able to see a couple preflower white hairs popping up on the females soon.


----------



## The Dankstar (Jul 30, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Anyone popped Tranquil Chocolate yet? I popped two and they're both runts, debating culling them.
> 
> They're in the front, everything in this tray sprouted within 1-2 days of each other.
> 
> View attachment 4953055


I got a few tranquil in flower now. Straight beast plants maybe you got a weird start. Mine are straight hogs have to water 2x much as BOO same size right next to them . If it’s not a huge yield im chucking them the plant smells awesome but the intake is just insane never seen plants like it before. They be dry in like 15 seconds I swear.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 31, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> I got a few tranquil in flower now. Straight beast plants maybe you got a weird start. Mine are straight hogs have to water 2x much as BOO same size right next to them . If it’s not a huge yield im chucking them the plant smells awesome but the intake is just insane never seen plants like it before. They be dry in like 15 seconds I swear.


Yea I'm not sure what happened to them, something made them sickly,I had to pull one last night.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 1, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Thanks for running these and sharing. Nice job especially for your first grow! Looks like an Apollo leaner with the arrow head buds and probably a feel good day time buzz.


Sorry for the late response but thanks so much! And thank you for the seeds, they grew fantastically.


----------



## The Dankstar (Aug 1, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Yea I'm not sure what happened to them, something made them sickly,I had to pull one last night.
> View attachment 4955247


Sometimes some seeds are wierd. I got about 9 weeks left ill post pics i just flipped them. I flowered them super small about 2 ft just wanted to check out the flowers still got a mom.


----------



## mile.high (Aug 3, 2021)

Anyone got any info on (Chem D x Chocolate Diesel) x 79 Christmas tree bud?

Got em as a freebie, super excited to run em, wasn't planning on it but might pop em tonight. Only 3 regs in the freebie so I'll just shove em in where there's room.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks like I may have a more Indica leaning DDS this time, squat little thing.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Aug 7, 2021)

BOO clone 

BOO clone

bananas n oranges


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 7, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> BOO clone
> View attachment 4960405
> BOO clone
> View attachment 4960406
> ...


Very nice. The two strains I’m hunting


----------



## bythekasiz (Aug 8, 2021)

mile.high said:


> Anyone got any info on (Chem D x Chocolate Diesel) x 79 Christmas tree bud?
> 
> Got em as a freebie, super excited to run em, wasn't planning on it but might pop em tonight. Only 3 regs in the freebie so I'll just shove em in where there's room.


I used a stinky chem d x choc diesel for that one that is done in 9 weeks. Ive only tested the blueberries n choc/choc diesel x Christmas tree bud and it came out really nice. I’d love to see them if u decide to run them.


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 9, 2021)

Harvesting the Blue Dream x Chocolate Diesel tonight at day 73. The diesel is heavy but a blueberry/lavender/grape fragrance as well. Hollow stems and fox tails. I had some height and heat issues but will turn out great.

I’ll be harvesting the tops and let the lowers ripen. I’ll also be moving it into a tent, so it should get ample light.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 9, 2021)

Tranquil Chocolate pulled through whatever funk it was in when it sprouted. Still a little sensitive to watering, seems to like to be a little dry.


Happy little Blueberry Dub


Couple Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesels looking almost like clones.


----------



## mile.high (Aug 10, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> I used a stinky chem d x choc diesel for that one that is done in 9 weeks. Ive only tested the blueberries n choc/choc diesel x Christmas tree bud and it came out really nice. I’d love to see them if u decide to run them.


Thanks for the beta. I haven’t popped them yet, it’s been a little hotter than I like for seedlings lately, but will definitely keep this thread updated with pics when I do.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cola-C said:


> BOO getting ready to flower in SoCal
> View attachment 4950645View attachment 4950646
> This plant benefits from being thinned out and pruned, tries to make a lot of bud sites and the leaves tend to grow into one another with long petioles, plus they're pretty large.



Those are really nice. I wish I had read your advice as soon as I put my two BOO outside. One is way more indica dominant and I didn't trim any of the giant water/guard leaves up top and all my secondary growth is really slow. I finally got out the snips and in just a week the growth spurt was encouraging.
I'm just hoping to still see some decent growth out of the lowers as it's just starting to flower. I don't have any idea what the stretch is like, if any. This is my first outdoor grow so I'm just trying to keep it on the rails. Do you expect to see any stretch during the first few weeks of flower or should I just go ahead and clear out that lower growth?
Indoors it would never have been there but outside the growth is so fast I figured it might be worth saving if it was going to stretch at all. Thanks for any advice you can offer.

Indica Dominant Pheno.


BOO2


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 10, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Sending you a PM right now.


Pmd a little while back. Hope all is well


----------



## Cola-C (Aug 10, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Those are really nice. I wish I had read your advice as soon as I put my two BOO outside. One is way more indica dominant and I didn't trim any of the giant water/guard leaves up top and all my secondary growth is really slow. I finally got out the snips and in just a week the growth spurt was encouraging.
> I'm just hoping to still see some decent growth out of the lowers as it's just starting to flower. I don't have any idea what the stretch is like, if any. This is my first outdoor grow so I'm just trying to keep it on the rails. Do you expect to see any stretch during the first few weeks of flower or should I just go ahead and clear out that lower growth?
> Indoors it would never have been there but outside the growth is so fast I figured it might be worth saving if it was going to stretch at all. Thanks for any advice you can offer.
> View attachment 4961570
> ...


Nice plants! Yeah you did a good thing, they'll be more light and air penetration, it should encourage more bud growth. My BOO looks similar to your first plant, same overlapping 9 finger leaves.... has a moderate stretch, nothing crazy. 
Once the clusters started to form she exploded and is making fat ol' flowers in a hurry.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 10, 2021)

I just didn't want to take any leaves since it's my first time outdoors but after two weeks I could really see how much the lowers were stunted compared to the other Pheno and not even close to the Blue Dream I'm growing alongside it. Thanks for showing yours and the great advice.


----------



## Xsan (Aug 10, 2021)

I saw someone mentioned 12 weeks for blueberries and oranges, does anyone have any other grow info? Stretch amount, finicky grow or easy, trainable, etc.. whatever feedback is welcome. Going to be my first of many useful runs and have a bunch of new elements to my setup this round so trying to be as prepared as I can be


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 10, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Couple packs from 2019 I believe. Are the blueberries and chocolates fems? I'm pretty sure the BOO's are regs?? The boos all cracked fine but starting growing all kinds of wonky. Looks like 2 outta the 3 are working their way out of it. Even the 3rd worst one is starting to come around. The boo seeds are wild looking. I think I recall having problems getting these to crack when i first bought them. I never got one to the finish line. I'd love to have some orange terps.
> 
> BOO SeedsView attachment 4867799 BOO seedlingsView attachment 4867800
> 
> Blue & ChocView attachment 4867802


BOO on the left and blue +choc on the right

DF on the left and a different BOO pheno on the right.


And one more BOO pheno on the left next to a baddawg freebie ( white skunk x?)


All about to be pollinated by a stout Bodhi Dragon Fruit male. I was not expecting pollen so soon ( starting to drop now) i was hoping my boos and blue/choc would get a little larger. I put them outside about 2-3 weeks ago.


Apologies for the non useful plants. Kind of the same family though


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 10, 2021)

Most of the mothers were moved into the flowering garden away from the pollen.


----------



## The Dankstar (Aug 10, 2021)

Have boo and choco tranq next to each other. flipped 7/25 the choco are like 100% ahead of the BOO with yield as in small buds vs barely hairs. Has anyone with BOO grown out experienced low yield? The plants were a little smaller but the tranq are exploding now almost 2x size. The tranq choco is really nuts even the seed was nutty sprouted 3 inches second day wet.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 11, 2021)

strawberries n cream x choc d testers

Strong choc diesel nose with sweet artificial strawberry

dense buds


----------



## TugthePup (Aug 11, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> strawberries n cream x choc d testers
> 
> Strong choc diesel nose with sweet artificial strawberry
> 
> ...


Awesome to see these. Hope @Useful Seeds get to see these.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Aug 12, 2021)

I’ve got Chocolate Diesels and Lucky Limes outdoors in the ground that are now flowering. It’s been pretty hot this year in Bakersfield. All six of my plants have these things growing on them and I don’t remember seeing these on last year’s plants. Hopefully I’m just being paranoid, but do I have a bunch of hermie plants growing?


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 12, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> I’ve got Chocolate Diesels and Lucky Limes outdoors in the ground that are now flowering. It’s been pretty hot this year in Bakersfield. All six of my plants have these things growing on them and I don’t remember seeing these on last year’s plants. Hopefully I’m just being paranoid, but do I have a bunch of hermie plants growing?
> 
> View attachment 4963961
> View attachment 4963962View attachment 4963966View attachment 4963969


Nah what i’m seeing are swollen calyx, looks like all girl


----------



## FishingwithDave (Aug 12, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Nah what i’m seeing are swollen calyx, looks like all girl


Sweet!


----------



## BigJonster (Aug 12, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Sweet!


Looks good to me


----------



## FishingwithDave (Aug 12, 2021)

BigJonster said:


> Looks good to me


Thank you! I was really freaked out!


----------



## Railage (Aug 13, 2021)

Some day 18 Mint Chocolate Trip there’s like 14 or so phenos to pick through, no herm so far I herm checked today.


----------



## Promo (Aug 15, 2021)

what’s good fellas, first post here, just wanna say I’ve appreciated all the insight I’ve gleaned by lurking here. I’ve got two chem 4 x choc diesels going for a first grow, and they’re at 8 weeks. Couldn’t have made more mistakes as a first timer; from ph and lockout issues to overcrowding my tent, I definitely messed up a bunch, but these plants are resilient.

Anyone have any idea how long these generally run? I’ve just been giving her plain water for the last 8 days or so, and her leaves have yellowed rapidly in that time. Having difficulty gauging the trichs. Sorry for the crap pics, and any insight is genuinely appreciated!


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 16, 2021)

Promo said:


> what’s good fellas, first post here, just wanna say I’ve appreciated all the insight I’ve gleaned by lurking here. I’ve got two chem 4 x choc diesels going for a first grow, and they’re at 8 weeks. Couldn’t have made more mistakes as a first timer; from ph and lockout issues to overcrowding my tent, I definitely messed up a bunch, but these plants are resilient.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long these generally run? I’ve just been giving her plain water for the last 8 days or so, and her leaves have yellowed rapidly in that time. Having difficulty gauging the trichs. Sorry for the crap pics, and any insight is genuinely appreciated!


Has the plant slowed down it's drinking significantly? It clearly has faded fan leaf color.

This is a better way to tell when a CULTIVAR is done. Trichromes tell YOU when to cut. White trichromes are my favorite over amber trichs IMO. I like more sativa/energy highs. Also amber trichs mean you have lost thc as it has converted into other cannabinoids which make u sleepy. It's all personal preference.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Aug 16, 2021)

This amateur grower's chocolate diesel (s1 by Useful) which did not succumb to bud rot like it's romulan neighbor. 

So looking pretty yellow for having about 25 days to go, what would yall with more experience say I did wrong? Under feeding in veg? Any thing I can do now to best salvage it? Embarrassing results I know but I'm holding some hope for some good smokes out of it.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 17, 2021)

Railage said:


> Some day 18 Mint Chocolate Trip there’s like 14 or so phenos to pick through, no herm so far I herm checked today.
> 
> View attachment 4964663View attachment 4964664View attachment 4964665View attachment 4964666


Loving the skinny fan fingers!


----------



## higher self (Aug 17, 2021)

Promo said:


> what’s good fellas, first post here, just wanna say I’ve appreciated all the insight I’ve gleaned by lurking here. I’ve got two chem 4 x choc diesels going for a first grow, and they’re at 8 weeks. Couldn’t have made more mistakes as a first timer; from ph and lockout issues to overcrowding my tent, I definitely messed up a bunch, but these plants are resilient.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long these generally run? I’ve just been giving her plain water for the last 8 days or so, and her leaves have yellowed rapidly in that time. Having difficulty gauging the trichs. Sorry for the crap pics, and any insight is genuinely appreciated!


Still lot of white hairs & could go to 10wk imo. I don't flush anymore or starve the plant like that. I lower the feed but never just plain water unless it's an organic grow. Also all those dead leaves will make your buds mold especially if your tent is overcrowded. I would check the insides throughly for mold & PM. The Choc Diesel I ran molded on me pretty bad but my conditions weren't as good as they are now. I gotta pop some Chocolate Diesel's soon for a fall/winter run, wont have to worry about mold as much


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 17, 2021)

Hello friends. My apologies for being absent, life has a way of throwing us all for a loop at times. This year has been one that has really tested my heart and soul to its very core. Just imagine things being bad, then something else happens, then another something hits ya. You all know what I mean. Without going into great detail, one of the heavy ones is that my wife of over 30 years decided that we would be better off going our separate ways. So that was a BIGGIE right there. I have accepted everything that has come my way, it hurt really bad. But I have cleared the fog and am moving forward.

I am gearing up to move back to my home state. I have packed up 220 various feminized 6 packs that I will be auctioning off on IG to raise funds for the relocation of Useful Seeds. I will be taking all of my cherished cuts with me. Some of the fem lots will come with fem freebies, Useful t-shirt, hat, ect. I will also be doing a drop before the move as well.

Thank you all for reaching out to me, and thank you for the continued support. And for keeping our thread alive during my absence.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Tackofalls (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome back amigo


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 17, 2021)

Let me know if I can be of any assistance. Heart is with you brother


----------



## pthobson (Aug 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello friends. My apologies for being absent, life has a way of throwing us all for a loop at times. This year has been one that has really tested my heart and soul to its very core. Just imagine things being bad, then something else happens, then another something hits ya. You all know what I mean. Without going into great detail, one of the heavy ones is that my wife of over 30 years decided that we would be better off going our separate ways. So that was a BIGGIE right there. I have accepted everything that has come my way, it hurt really bad. But I have cleared the fog and am moving forward.
> 
> I am gearing up to move back to my home state. I have packed up 220 various feminized 6 packs that I will be auctioning off on IG to raise funds for the relocation of Useful Seeds. I will be taking all of my cherished cuts with me. Some of the fem lots will come with fem freebies, Useful t-shirt, hat, ect. I will also be doing a drop before the move as well.
> 
> ...


Keep your head up man. Well wishes on your move back home.


----------



## Jmass420 (Aug 17, 2021)

Xsan said:


> I saw someone mentioned 12 weeks for blueberries and oranges, does anyone have any other grow info? Stretch amount, finicky grow or easy, trainable, etc.. whatever feedback is welcome. Going to be my first of many useful runs and have a bunch of new elements to my setup this round so trying to be as prepared as I can be


My blueberry and oranges went 70 days nice big orange flavored with blueberry banknotes not finicky at all exactly double stretch


----------



## Boosky (Aug 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello friends. My apologies for being absent, life has a way of throwing us all for a loop at times. This year has been one that has really tested my heart and soul to its very core. Just imagine things being bad, then something else happens, then another something hits ya. You all know what I mean. Without going into great detail, one of the heavy ones is that my wife of over 30 years decided that we would be better off going our separate ways. So that was a BIGGIE right there. I have accepted everything that has come my way, it hurt really bad. But I have cleared the fog and am moving forward.
> 
> I am gearing up to move back to my home state. I have packed up 220 various feminized 6 packs that I will be auctioning off on IG to raise funds for the relocation of Useful Seeds. I will be taking all of my cherished cuts with me. Some of the fem lots will come with fem freebies, Useful t-shirt, hat, ect. I will also be doing a drop before the move as well.
> 
> ...


No apologies necessary brother! Just glad to see that you are still alive and kicking. We are here for you and support you whole heartedly. Hang in there bro, it will get better. Much love, your friend, Boo.


----------



## Lester moor (Aug 17, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello friends. My apologies for being absent, life has a way of throwing us all for a loop at times. This year has been one that has really tested my heart and soul to its very core. Just imagine things being bad, then something else happens, then another something hits ya. You all know what I mean. Without going into great detail, one of the heavy ones is that my wife of over 30 years decided that we would be better off going our separate ways. So that was a BIGGIE right there. I have accepted everything that has come my way, it hurt really bad. But I have cleared the fog and am moving forward.
> 
> I am gearing up to move back to my home state. I have packed up 220 various feminized 6 packs that I will be auctioning off on IG to raise funds for the relocation of Useful Seeds. I will be taking all of my cherished cuts with me. Some of the fem lots will come with fem freebies, Useful t-shirt, hat, ect. I will also be doing a drop before the move as well.
> 
> ...


Great to see ya back! Hope you have a safe move back home. Would love to contribute to the relocation but I don't have IG. I don't need fem seeds, maybe I can buy a pack and you could send them to someone in need. I'll take a hat though ...keeping you in my prayers buddy!


----------



## Xsan (Aug 17, 2021)

Jmass420 said:


> My blueberry and oranges went 70 days nice big orange flavored with blueberry banknotes not finicky at all exactly double stretch



Thank you very much, exactly what i was hoping to hear!

@Useful Seeds glad to see you are back and as boosky said, no apologies needed at all. I would love to provide some insightful words of wisdom that you haven't heard before but all I can say is sorry man that sucks. If your passin through the midwest on your way home and need something just holler. Any chance of throwing some of those auctions up on here? I am in the same boat as lester, would be happy to contribute but don't do the social media thing


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 18, 2021)

My BD x CD is finishing up curing. No idea what the final product will taste or smell like. There were a few user errors, but over is a superior product. She did throw nanners at the end. She got a little stressed out. I would definitely buy from Useful Again.


----------



## IrieMartin (Aug 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Jungle Love!!!View attachment 4782902


Ooo eee ooo eee oh! LOL


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear that news @Useful Seeds. I'm not into social media either, but would love to help with your new life in some way. Can someone explain to an idiot how the IG auctions work?


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 19, 2021)

Strawberries & Cream x Chocolate Diesel

Chopped 


Still going


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 19, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hello friends. My apologies for being absent, life has a way of throwing us all for a loop at times. This year has been one that has really tested my heart and soul to its very core. Just imagine things being bad, then something else happens, then another something hits ya. You all know what I mean. Without going into great detail, one of the heavy ones is that my wife of over 30 years decided that we would be better off going our separate ways. So that was a BIGGIE right there. I have accepted everything that has come my way, it hurt really bad. But I have cleared the fog and am moving forward.
> 
> I am gearing up to move back to my home state. I have packed up 220 various feminized 6 packs that I will be auctioning off on IG to raise funds for the relocation of Useful Seeds. I will be taking all of my cherished cuts with me. Some of the fem lots will come with fem freebies, Useful t-shirt, hat, ect. I will also be doing a drop before the move as well.
> 
> ...


Life is unpredictable man, after 30 years of growing I am forced to go on a hiatus due to medical reasons. I don't want to go on hiatus but my life is more important than farming at this point in my life. I hope everything works out for you useful, as I hope the same for me. Good luck.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 19, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Sorry to hear that news @Useful Seeds. I'm not into social media either, but would love to help with your new life in some way. Can someone explain to an idiot how the IG auctions work?


It's pretty casual. You just sign up for IG, follow Useful, and when he posts stuff you yell numbers bigger than the other people's numbers. Then when you win you send him monies. It's not a formal thing. Hopefully he does some here as well but if I recall he had some trouble getting traction with the auctions here.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 19, 2021)

I think he likes using the IG platform as it gets many more eyes for auctions. I've bid on a few but they usually get to be more than I want to pay.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 19, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> It's pretty casual. You just sign up for IG, follow Useful, and when he posts stuff you yell numbers bigger than the other people's numbers. Then when you win you send him monies. It's not a formal thing. Hopefully he does some here as well but if I recall he had some trouble getting traction with the auctions here.


I'm into casual! I made an account, but all I see is a bunch of pictures of Useful packs, no posts with text. Am I being too casual?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 19, 2021)

@SonsOfAvery Stuck a Soulmate F2 under bloom lights 4 days ago. Not a lot of headroom, only 5', but she's got the whole 4x4.5' space to herself. It looks like she'll fill it.


I'd rather lower the plant than raise the lights!

Her sister still vegging in the wings.


Robust plants, I've got high hopes, lol!


----------



## bythekasiz (Aug 19, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I'm into casual! I made an account, but all I see is a bunch of pictures of Useful packs, no posts with text. Am I being too casual?


Click on “view comments”under the picture your looking at. You will see bids, mixed with random comments. When you bid, you tag the highest bidder by putting an @ symbol with their name and your bid so they will know they’ve been outbid.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 19, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @SonsOfAvery Stuck a Soulmate F2 under bloom lights 4 days ago. Not a lot of headroom, only 5', but she's got the whole 4x4.5' space to herself. It looks like she'll fill it.
> View attachment 4968529
> 
> I'd rather lower the plant than raise the lights!
> ...


They look great!
I can't wait to get mine under proper veg lights and see what I've got.

The bottom pic, looks quite similar to a cross I've made with the same Soul Mate dad, almost identical leaves and structure. I think that one could be a goji dominant one.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 19, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I'm into casual! I made an account, but all I see is a bunch of pictures of Useful packs, no posts with text. Am I being too casual?


@bythekasiz has got you. Also, make sure you only type the number if you bid, no $.... the Instagram algorithm is a cruel mistress (and inordinately stupid) 

The most recent listing with the Bohdi packs are some crazy fire. That Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG sounds unbelievable


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I think he likes using the IG platform as it gets many more eyes for auctions. I've bid on a few but they usually get to be more than I want to pay.


Yeah, I think they get buried too quickly here as well with everyone posting pictures of their plants and generally conversing. I absolutely stole his last one here and Im pretty sure it's because no one was seeing it after the first couple hours. It went for way less than his IG auctions usually go for.


----------



## Gobi (Aug 19, 2021)

Grape OG x Chocolate Diesel day F34. Really filled out the tent this run. A little better each time.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 20, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @SonsOfAvery Stuck a Soulmate F2 under bloom lights 4 days ago. Not a lot of headroom, only 5', but she's got the whole 4x4.5' space to herself. It looks like she'll fill it.
> View attachment 4968529
> 
> I'd rather lower the plant than raise the lights!
> ...


Nice and bushy. I’d recommend defoliating those ladies


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 21, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Nice and bushy. I’d recommend defoliating those ladies


They were both defoliated earlier in veg. May be why they are nice and bushy, eh? It's a process. I will definitely thin things when it's time.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 21, 2021)

D'oh, I just realized that I'm posting Bodhi stuff in Useful's thread, danged stoner! If a mod can move the last few to Bodhiland, I'd be appreciative. 

I may have vaped too much BOO!


----------



## Boosky (Aug 22, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> D'oh, I just realized that I'm posting Bodhi stuff in Useful's thread, danged stoner! If a mod can move the last few to Bodhiland, I'd be appreciative.
> 
> I may have vaped too much BOO!


I was actually chuckling about it when I saw it. In my head I said "He thinks he's in the Bodhi thread" just from the way you posted it. Yes we are all stoners, one reason I come here, common ground for us all. I can come in here, be stupid and it’s ok, can't do that at work. Lol.


----------



## Lester moor (Aug 22, 2021)

Orange cookies x choc D. Thanks for all your hard work useful!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2021)

YIKES!!! Useful seeds on steroids!!! Just flipped to 12/12 ... The light is up as high as it will go, unfortunately... Turned the light down, hope it doesn't burn... This thing is huge!!!


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 24, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> YIKES!!! Useful seeds on steroids!!! Just flipped to 12/12 ... The light is up as high as it will go, unfortunately... Turned the light down, hope it doesn't burn... This thing is huge!!!View attachment 4971549


haha train her next time


----------



## quiescent (Aug 24, 2021)

I'd be snapping branches and throwing a screen on top of that lady.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 24, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> YIKES!!! Useful seeds on steroids!!! Just flipped to 12/12 ... The light is up as high as it will go, unfortunately... Turned the light down, hope it doesn't burn... This thing is huge!!!View attachment 4971549


Can you buy a taller tent?


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 24, 2021)

Take some cuts off that thing and run those in there instead.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> haha train her next time


For sure


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Can you buy a taller tent?


Can't go much taller, it won't fit, tried that already...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I'd be snapping branches and throwing a screen on top of that lady.


I have a screen somewhere... Was thinking about supercropping her for sure...


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 24, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> For sure


Is she still in veg?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Is she still in veg?


Nope... Been in veg for about 3 to 4 months... Just flipped it last week...


----------



## Boosky (Aug 24, 2021)

Chocolate Covered strawberries S1 is a winner! Finally got around to trying it, don't know if I tasted strawberries but definitely has a unique flavor with Kushy undertones. Potent enough for the wife and I, as is all @Useful Seeds genetics that I've grown so far.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> YIKES!!! Useful seeds on steroids!!! Just flipped to 12/12 ... The light is up as high as it will go, unfortunately... Turned the light down, hope it doesn't burn... This thing is huge!!!View attachment 4971549


Problem solved...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Can you buy a taller tent?


Done... I'll clear out some of the leaves and small stalks in the middle, then think about setting up the screen if it gets any bigger, cause believe it or not, this girl is still growing!!! If it gets any bigger, I'll put a tree house on it!!! And this is only being fed Megacrop!!!


----------



## AlSeedsman (Aug 25, 2021)

Chocolate diesel s1 Smells only like grapefruit right now. No diesel or chocolate. I've got 9 more but... I hope useful releases the regs again.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 25, 2021)

Lets try one here. This one is a random offer. This will come with a comfy Useful hat. Will end Fri 27th, 9pm EST, US only, TAG PREVIOUS, tracked shipping included in a box. I have a reserve in mind, but probably won't need it. Start where ya want, increments of whatever. BTW, when you see 91 Christmas that is Chem 91 SKVA x NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud !!! They are all 6 packs other than the freebie 10 pack.
1 pack Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
1 pack GMO x Chocolate D
1 pack 91 Christmas x Choc D
1 pack Chem 4 x Chocolate D
1 pack Iced Grapefruit x Sour Princess
10 free Bag of Oranges x Panama Red s1


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 25, 2021)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel that'll be going into flower soon, really excited about this one, stem rub is straight orange candy and pine, first plant I've grown that has a legit orange smell.


----------



## Xsan (Aug 25, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lets try one here. This one is a random offer. This will come with a comfy Useful hat. Will end Fri 27th, 9pm EST, US only, TAG PREVIOUS, tracked shipping included in a box. I have a reserve in mind, but probably won't need it. Start where ya want, increments of whatever. BTW, when you see 91 Christmas that is Chem 91 SKVA x NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud !!! They are all 6 packs other than the freebie 10 pack.
> 1 pack Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
> 1 pack GMO x Chocolate D
> 1 pack 91 Christmas x Choc D
> ...



I can't believe nobody has thrown anything at this. I already have 3 of these but I can't stand to see @Useful Seeds throw one up here and nobody jump on it so I will start this at $150. Sorry Useful, I would love to do more but trying to put funds towards tents and lights so I can run more of your stuff at a time and give it the environment they deserve


----------



## smokey0418 (Aug 25, 2021)

Another great line up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lets try one here. This one is a random offer. This will come with a comfy Useful hat. Will end Fri 27th, 9pm EST, US only, TAG PREVIOUS, tracked shipping included in a box. I have a reserve in mind, but probably won't need it. Start where ya want, increments of whatever. BTW, when you see 91 Christmas that is Chem 91 SKVA x NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud !!! They are all 6 packs other than the freebie 10 pack.
> 1 pack Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
> 1 pack GMO x Chocolate D
> 1 pack 91 Christmas x Choc D
> ...


Where's the GG4xCD??? That's what I want!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel that'll be going into flower soon, really excited about this one, stem rub is straight orange candy and pine, first plant I've grown that has a legit orange smell.
> View attachment 4972814


I have some of those to run too,I almost forgot!!! They get big!!!


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lets try one here. This one is a random offer. This will come with a comfy Useful hat. Will end Fri 27th, 9pm EST, US only, TAG PREVIOUS, tracked shipping included in a box. I have a reserve in mind, but probably won't need it. Start where ya want, increments of whatever. BTW, when you see 91 Christmas that is Chem 91 SKVA x NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud !!! They are all 6 packs other than the freebie 10 pack.
> 1 pack Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
> 1 pack GMO x Chocolate D
> 1 pack 91 Christmas x Choc D
> ...


Not sure how this works, I offer $240 for those seeds.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Aug 26, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel 4.5 weeks in flower. I think these kolas are gonna be huge. In ground no-till plus Useful Seeds = winning!


----------



## Boosky (Aug 26, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Lets try one here. This one is a random offer. This will come with a comfy Useful hat. Will end Fri 27th, 9pm EST, US only, TAG PREVIOUS, tracked shipping included in a box. I have a reserve in mind, but probably won't need it. Start where ya want, increments of whatever. BTW, when you see 91 Christmas that is Chem 91 SKVA x NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud !!! They are all 6 packs other than the freebie 10 pack.
> 1 pack Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
> 1 pack GMO x Chocolate D
> 1 pack 91 Christmas x Choc D
> ...


Iced Grapefruit x Sour Princess sounds like a winner!


----------



## Xsan (Aug 26, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Iced Grapefruit x Sour Princess sounds like a winner!



yup that and the panama red were the two i justified bidding for lol. I wanted the thai cross he had on the gram also but was way outta my range lol

edited to add: cant forget the swag!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm lost...


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 27, 2021)

Came out to my Blueberries and chocolate split right down the main stalk   

Velcro tape ftw

11 days later


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Came out to my Blueberries and chocolate split right down the main stalk  View attachment 4973644
> View attachment 4973645
> Velcro tape ftw
> View attachment 4973646
> ...


You're gonna need bungee cord for that


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2021)

After stem rubs it is obvious that that big girl is the New Kid On The Block, the Chocolate Skunk!!! I'm going to have to really consider getting a carbon filter!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> You're gonna need bungee cord for that


I'm going to have to do something lol. That's a mother plant i didnt get outside until July 10th. The split didnt slow the stretch down at all I'd say.

July10th


Edited to add that we've had a moderately wet, low light kinda summer with really hot sunny days sporadically in the mix. All my useful gear is still doing great outside despite the shitty weather.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Not sure how this works, I offer $240 for those seeds.


@newgrow16 out bidded @Xsan with a bid of 240. The reserve was met.........but it's not over yet !!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> @newgrow16 out bidded @Xsan with a bid of 240. The reserve was met.........but it's not over yet !!!!


Well I guess it is over now. @newgrow16 is the winner !!!!! Congratulations. Please message me for details.


----------



## Xsan (Aug 27, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> @newgrow16 out bidded @Xsan with a bid of 240. The reserve was met.........but it's not over yet !!!!



Sorry @Useful Seeds Im trying to convince the boss to let me bid on one of your gram auctions and didnt have a prayer if I had gone after this one


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 27, 2021)

Xsan said:


> Sorry @Useful Seeds Im trying to convince the boss to let me bid on one of your gram auctions and didnt have a prayer if I had gone after this one


Hahahaha.....no worries.


----------



## smokey0418 (Aug 28, 2021)

Orange groves, now that would be the cats meow. Wishful thinking.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 28, 2021)

Looks like I will have a few choices on my next planting 

Have run BOO, Double Dipped Strawberries and Blue Dream\CD, Dlas/cd in flower and another blue dream in veg right now.

Thanks Useful Gear for the nice smokes, wishing you the best.


----------



## Xsan (Aug 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hahahaha.....no worries.




son of a B! I missed it, I was going to drop in last minute and try to grab the one with the pineapple thai and got sidetracked


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 29, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Looks like I will have a few choices on my next planting
> 
> Have run BOO, Double Dipped Strawberries and Blue Dream\CD, Dlas/cd in flower and another blue dream in veg right now.
> 
> Thanks Useful Gear for the nice smokes, wishing you the best.


How was DLA5 x CD? I bought the last 2 packs DCSE had and have one seedling of it going now.


----------



## Lester moor (Aug 29, 2021)

Sour bubble bx 3&4. 5 weeks from 12/12. 
Hit a few lowers with select ancient OG F3 pollen. If it passes the smoke test I'll let him get past 3rd base.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 30, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> How was DLA5 x CD? I bought the last 2 packs DCSE had and have one seedling of it going now.


Just flipped to 12/12 about a week ago, pretty good stretch going on now.


----------



## CloudHidden (Aug 31, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Chocolate Diesel 4.5 weeks in flower. I think these kolas are gonna be huge. In ground no-till plus Useful Seeds = winning!
> 
> View attachment 4973417


They're beautiful! Love the look of those slender leaflets. Reminds me of some landrace strains from WAY back in the day.


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 1, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> How was DLA5 x CD? I bought the last 2 packs DCSE had and have one seedling of it going now.


Pretty good stretch doubled in height in two weeks on 12/12:


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 1, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Pretty good stretch doubled in height in two weeks on 12/12:
> 
> View attachment 4977518


That top looks so healthy!! I can’t wait for mine


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 3, 2021)

That was my first useful grow and loved it , beautiful plants 


Frank Nitty said:


> I have some of those to run too,I almost forgot!!! They get big!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2021)

This is as high as the light can get... This plant is still growing!!! This girl is getting out of hand, but in a good way!!! I may never top a Useful plant again!!! This is going to be fun for me to watch the rest of the way!!! Have a great and safe holiday weekend ya'll!!!


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 3, 2021)

I feel like the trichome development on my Chocolate Diesels is a little bit behind for six weeks into flower. First grow with Chocolate Diesel and first time growing No-Till and only third grow overall. Because of extreme heat and wanting to keep the moths out, plants have been under 30% shade cloth since being moved outdoors and put in the ground (5/23/21). Plants are healthy and the buds are developing well. I was thinking they should be frostier at this point. What do y’all think?


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 3, 2021)

Just popped a Double Dipped Strawberries I got from a buddy of mine. Had to trade a few DLA5 x CD to get the DDS. I blame everyone here for hyping it up


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 4, 2021)

Well folks, i'm back home laying down some groundwork on the big move. I hope this message finds you and yours safe and well. Stay tuned !!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Looking good new roots look like they could be placed at that beautiful landscape.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 4, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Just popped a Double Dipped Strawberries I got from a buddy of mine. Had to trade a few DLA5 x CD to get the DDS. I blame everyone here for hyping it up


Worth it, fan favorite around here.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 4, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> I feel like the trichome development on my Chocolate Diesels is a little bit behind for six weeks into flower. First grow with Chocolate Diesel and first time growing No-Till and only third grow overall. Because of extreme heat and wanting to keep the moths out, plants have been under 30% shade cloth since being moved outdoors and put in the ground (5/23/21). Plants are healthy and the buds are developing well. I was thinking they should be frostier at this point. What do y’all think?
> View attachment 4978817View attachment 4978819View attachment 4978820View attachment 4978822
> View attachment 4978823


You've probably got a chocolate Thai pheno. Got one out of a 2 pack run years ago. Popped another pack this spring and have another that's very similar. Both produce a sweet cocoa smell.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 4, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well folks, i'm back home laying down some groundwork on the big move. I hope this message finds you and yours safe and well. Stay tuned !!!!
> View attachment 4979228


What area is this ?


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 4, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well folks, i'm back home laying down some groundwork on the big move. I hope this message finds you and yours safe and well. Stay tuned !!!!
> View attachment 4979228


Get to work! Take my money! You take it dammit 

fingers crossed for some BOO and BOG x BOO restocks at either JBC or GLG


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well folks, i'm back home laying down some groundwork on the big move. I hope this message finds you and yours safe and well. Stay tuned !!!!
> View attachment 4979228


Damn!!! I've missed so much!!! Whatchoo doing, Pops??? And where is this??? Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2021)

She's moving right along nicely... Peace ya'll!!!


----------



## mindriot (Sep 5, 2021)

My last Blueberries and Chocolate out of a 3 pack, this was the nicest one, day 71


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4979482She's moving right along nicely... Peace ya'll!!!


Won't be long before she's falling over, I can cee it already starting


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 6, 2021)

I am going to have fun with these, but I am cutoff from seed purchasing for a year or two. Thanks Useful Gear for your work.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Sep 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> YIKES!!! Useful seeds on steroids!!! Just flipped to 12/12 ... The light is up as high as it will go, unfortunately... Turned the light down, hope it doesn't burn... This thing is huge!!!View attachment 4971549


How's things been? It's been a while since I've been here.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Sep 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't go much taller, it won't fit, tried that already...
> [/QU


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2021)

Iriemartin74 said:


> How's things been? It's been a while since I've been here.


Up and down like an elevator


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2021)

mindriot said:


> My last Blueberries and Chocolate out of a 3 pack, this was the nicest one, day 71
> View attachment 4979957
> 
> View attachment 4979956


Heavy is the buds...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2021)

This is not going to end well...Plant is healthy though!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is not going to end well...View attachment 4983291View attachment 4983292View attachment 4983293View attachment 4983294View attachment 4983295Plant is healthy though!!!


Tiiiiiimmmbeeerrrrr!!!!


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Sep 10, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Tiiiiiimmmbeeerrrrr!!!!


I'm back in VA now. Because this isn't my place I can't grow where I'm staying but I am helping a few friends with their grows.. I'm literally riding their high from their first grow, they are so excited.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Sep 10, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> I am new i'm not sure if thats why or im just stupid, prob #2. I can't figure out how to? I've tried to click his profile and checked through everything can't find a DM option. Do you have to have a min. amount of posts?


That was a great question.. A min # of posts? I've been on riu off and on for so long I honestly couldn't remember. Anyways, welcome the folks here are great.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 11, 2021)

Nitty looking good again. I am seeing what in the old days was called hybrid vigor. I didn't do any useful this year and I think it was a mistake. I need early finish and not sure what is what anymore. I am done for sure this year. Bad legs ticks poison ivy made it easy. Doe anyone know what DLA 5 PARENTS ARE. It was mentioned earlier and I see Bodhi has a DLA 7.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Sep 11, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Nitty looking good again. I am seeing what in the old days was called hybrid vigor. I didn't do any useful this year and I think it was a mistake. I need early finish and not sure what is what anymore. I am done for sure this year. Bad legs ticks poison ivy made it easy. Doe anyone know what DLA 5 PARENTS ARE. It was mentioned earlier and I see Bodhi has a DLA 7.


Artifact 1 Afghani x 88g13hp


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm gonna have to start snapping branches!!! Tying it up is not helping like I thought it would... Should I just drop the net on top and then go to work on her??? HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 15, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm gonna have to start snapping branches!!! Tying it up is not helping like I thought it would... Should I just drop the net on top and then go to work on her??? HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPP!!!!View attachment 4988000View attachment 4988001View attachment 4988002View attachment 4988003View attachment 4988004View attachment 4988005


Can you form a box made out of 4x4’s and drill holes into that so you could insert some bamboo stakes or other type of rods to support the branches?


----------



## Xsan (Sep 15, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Can you form a box made out of 4x4’s and drill holes into that so you could insert some bamboo stakes or other type of rods to support the branches?



im too cheap for 4x4s, pvc can hold bamboo and is much cheaper around here


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 15, 2021)

Xsan said:


> im too cheap for 4x4s, pvc can hold bamboo and is much cheaper around here


Whatever works to keep those buds upright! Around here, there’s a ton of scrap wood from new home construction one can get for free. You can screw 2x4’s together too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 15, 2021)

Just went in there and she was on the floor!!! Poor girl!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 15, 2021)

Did what I could... Let's cee what happens...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 15, 2021)

Couple from the BBHP x A Dub. It's been a rough go for a while over here but she took it pretty damn well


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 16, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Did what I could... Let's cee what happens...View attachment 4988109


She's finished stretching, right? I get the same problem, and mine are much shorter. I have to be able to rotate 'em, or even move them when I really screw up.

This setup has been working pretty well:


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2021)

Black lime reserve coming in!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm on the hunt for some more Blackened Orange seeds folks. @Useful Seeds has no more and lost the mom so no more shall be made. If anyone has any in their vault they'd be willing to part with (open packs are totally cool with me) please DM me and we can chat about it!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Grew blackend oranges last year outdoors. Large plants my favorite. Sad news No seeds left here. One friend has his last pack outdoors now. Useful has other oranges varieties I have bannanna and oranges that I may try some day.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2021)

This plant is not reacting the way I thought it would... It seems like it has no desire to reach for the light, its just laying down... I've done this before and this has never happened... And now it is not getting the necessary light it needs from the looks of things... The frustration is starting to make me think about throwing it out... I'm stressing big time...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> This plant is not reacting the way I thought it would... It seems like it has no desire to reach for the light, its just laying down... I've done this before and this has never happened... And now it is not getting the necessary light it needs from the looks of things... The frustration is starting to make me think about throwing it out... I'm stressing big time...




Patience brother! Give her some time, you just laid her down a few days ago. Maybe pop a bean as a backup just in case but don't do anything too hasty! 

I totally get your frustration though. I recently lost an entire 4x4 to root aphids. Couldn't figure out why I was getting all these herms and crappy growth at first cause I couldn't see them. Sucks when all you wanna see is a bunch of fat nugs chugging happily along!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 18, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Grew blackend oranges last year outdoors. Large plants my favorite. Sad news No seeds left here. One friend has his last pack outdoors now. Useful has other oranges varieties I have bannanna and oranges that I may try some day.


Yeah, I have a ton of Usefuls orange crosses but none quite hit like the Blackened Oranges for me. That Black Jack brought a great funkiness to the party. The pheno I want to find again smelled like mothballs, orange rinds and my grandpa's sock drawer and it was straight fire. Also great for muscle aches.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, I have a ton of Usefuls orange crosses but none quite hit like the Blackened Oranges for me. That Black Jack brought a great funkiness to the party. The pheno I want to find again smelled like mothballs, orange rinds and my grandpa's sock drawer and it was straight fire. Also great for muscle aches.


I was late to the useful party and have been anxiously awaiting a restock of bag of oranges and banana og x boo. Any experience with either?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 18, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I was late to the useful party and have been anxiously awaiting a restock of bag of oranges and banana og x boo. Any experience with either?


I'm growing BOO right now, crazy orange terps off of her and she's only a couple weeks into flower. Previously I grew his Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel and Bag of Skunks and Oranges, they were all bangers. Haven't done the Banana OG x BOO but I ran his Chem D x Banana OG and it was solid as well. Personally his Chocolate Diesel crosses are my favorites outside of the Blackened Oranges. Chem D x Chocolate Diesel was straight gas fumes and coco powder. People kept thinking I sprayed it with chemicals and I had to reassure them it was au natural lol

Ive also got the BBHP x A Dub (Blueberry Dub I guess it's called now) and Tranquil Chocolate going right now, I'll try and post more updates as they progress. I've been slacking lately, pests got me down for a minute.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm growing BOO right now, crazy orange terps off of her and she's only a couple weeks into flower.


I was going to suggest placing an order with Nirvana for the Black Jack and you could recreate the cross since you have the Boo already. The description says he used Sweet Seeds version of Black Jack though.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 18, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> I was going to suggest placing an order with Nirvana for the Black Jack and you could recreate the cross since you have the Boo already. The description says he used Sweet Seeds version of Black Jack though.


Yeah, if I whiff on finding any packs of the Blackened Oranges that's plan B. It's just adding a few steps to the process lol

If I can find the BO pheno I'm looking for again I'm gonna reverse it in all likelihood


----------



## Boosky (Sep 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, if I whiff on finding any packs of the Blackened Oranges that's plan B. It's just adding a few steps to the process lol
> 
> If I can find the BO pheno I'm looking for again I'm gonna reverse it in all likelihood


What is the Blackened Oranges pheno your looking for and so I can see if I had it already. I like to think of phenos as numbers, statistically speaking. Like, what are my chances of getting another one of one I should have kept. Kind of hard with hybrids but I feel fem seeds are more homogeneous therefore more of a chance for me to get one I should have kept. Have no science behind this, just my experiences, probably just bro science really. Lol.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> What is the Blackened Oranges pheno your looking for and so I can see if I had it already. I like to think of phenos as numbers, statistically speaking. Like, what are my chances of getting another one of one I should have kept. Kind of hard with hybrids but I feel fem seeds are more homogeneous therefore more of a chance for me to get one I should have kept. Have no science behind this, just my experiences, probably just bro science really. Lol.


It was shorter with spear tip nugs that were super rank. Like I described back a little ways, they had some orange terps, but there was also a super funky dirty socks smell that only a reefer head would love. The smoke was thick and heavy. I only ran a few and the other leaned more to the orange side of things


----------



## Boosky (Sep 18, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> It was shorter with spear tip nugs that were super rank. Like I described back a little ways, they had some orange terps, but there was also a super funky dirty socks smell that only a reefer head would love. The smoke was thick and heavy. I only ran a few and the other leaned more to the orange side of things


Did not have that one, smoke was not thick at all. Very light, Sativa style.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Did not have that one, smoke was not thick at all. Very light, Sativa style.


Yeah, that's how my others were. I think I stumbled into a Black Domina dominant pheno that had just enough Herer and BOO to make it completely unique. I may never find her again.... but I'm gonna try


----------



## Boosky (Sep 18, 2021)

I did get a Black Domina dominant Blackjack x Chocolate Diesel. Thick, tasty and potent. Black Domina was the first bud I smoked with my wife so she enjoyed that one as well. Trip down memory lane.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 19, 2021)

All I can say is I have been using blackend oranges for my medication since October last year and it works numerous times a day. It is something that you don't get tired of.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Blackend oranges memories. Outdoor harvest Sept 27 2020.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2021)

4 days later... Still no change... I think she's too heavy and now she's not getting anywhere near the light that she should be... Very disheartened cause I should have never let it get like this, but I was having some mental issues while growing her that took me out of the game and by the time I came back she was what you cee here... I should have figured out a way to tie her back up and left her that way... I think she's stressing TOO MUCH trying to stand back up to get to the light... Anyway, ya'll have a great day!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 19, 2021)

I hope it works out Nitty I think it is a hard decision. They got buds let them go. Why can't you lower the light some.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 19, 2021)

BOO being grown outdoors in a really small fabric pot as we were only allowed to plant after July. Still should have gone much, much bigger but this was a learning experience for me. She's in week 6 but I don't really get enough direct sunlight so the bud development has been lagging behind a little bit. This fall I'm going to do some tree removal as I have plenty of land, no neighbors and a good idea of which trees need to be removed to open up the deck for next year. The smell is amazing, stem rub is just orange zest, super sharp so I'm hoping the rain and humidity we've been fighting doesn't do me in and I make it through to harvest.

The indica dominant one I have got a really bad case if leaf septoria and I lost a ton of fan leaves and it's stunted compared to the more hybrid leaning pheno. 
I'm learning a ton this year and already planning on running Chocolate Trip outside with BOO X Chem D. The chocolate trip I ran before was great but I had spider mites so it never saw it's full potential.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> I hope it works out Nitty I think it is a hard decision. They got buds let them go. Why can't you lower the light some.


I did that right after I posted that... I think it might help,the light was a bit too far away from it laying down like that... Good call!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> BOO being grown outdoors in a really small fabric pot as we were only allowed to plant after July. Still should have gone much, much bigger but this was a learning experience for me. She's in week 6 but I don't really get enough direct sunlight so the bud development has been lagging behind a little bit. This fall I'm going to do some tree removal as I have plenty of land, no neighbors and a good idea of which trees need to be removed to open up the deck for next year. The smell is amazing, stem rub is just orange zest, super sharp so I'm hoping the rain and humidity we've been fighting doesn't do me in and I make it through to harvest.
> View attachment 4990839
> The indica dominant one I have got a really bad case if leaf septoria and I lost a ton of fan leaves and it's stunted compared to the more hybrid leaning pheno. View attachment 4990843
> I'm learning a ton this year and already planning on running Chocolate Trip outside with BOO X Chem D. The chocolate trip I ran before was great but I had spider mites so it never saw it's full potential.


That's nice...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> I hope it works out Nitty I think it is a hard decision. They got buds let them go. Why can't you lower the light some.


Yeah.... I'm crazy, but I'm not THAT crazy!!! If it doesn't make it, it won't be because I didn't try to make it make it, if that makes sense...


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 19, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's nice...


Thank man, sorry to see the pain you're going through with the indoor monster. I had to beat some chocolate trip plants into submission to keep them out of my lights they grew so well and then I got mites 6 or 7 weeks in flower. Try to stay as calm and focused as you can which is really easy for me to say from here I know. It's a stone cold beast for sure and you did a great job getting it this far. I understand how life can get you distracted from the garden. It happens to me too. The great thing is no matter what there's always more sun, more seeds, and hopefully more time to try again. Hope yours can make it just a little bit more to harvest for you. Good luck.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 19, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah.... I'm crazy, but I'm not THAT crazy!!! If it doesn't make it, it won't be because I didn't try to make it make it, if that makes sense...


It will be fine. I think there will be some hormonal shifts but should correct itself and flower out, maybe lengthened the flower time a bit but should be ok. Someone that is smarter than me should chime in here with sciencey answers. Lol. @colocowboy where you at?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2021)

Boosky said:


> It will be fine. I think there will be some hormonal shifts but should correct itself and flower out, maybe lengthened the flower time a bit but should be ok. Someone that is smarter than me should chime in here with sciencey answers. Lol. @colocowboy where you at?


Yeah, where's the Professor???


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 19, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm growing BOO right now, crazy orange terps off of her and she's only a couple weeks into flower.


Growing boo rn too, mine’s at the start of Week 6 of flower. She’s putting out some crazy orange smells, the type of orange had changed from straight lemon peel to orange cereal. This is from one seed and I’m not in love with the structure, but I do know there’s gonna be different pheno and I’m going to hunt the rest of them, the smell is just so good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 19, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Thank man, sorry to see the pain you're going through with the indoor monster. I had to beat some chocolate trip plants into submission to keep them out of my lights they grew so well and then I got mites 6 or 7 weeks in flower. Try to stay as calm and focused as you can which is really easy for me to say from here I know. It's a stone cold beast for sure and you did a great job getting it this far. I understand how life can get you distracted from the garden. It happens to me too. The great thing is no matter what there's always more sun, more seeds, and hopefully more time to try again. Hope yours can make it just a little bit more to harvest for you. Good luck.


Thanks for the kind words!!! She'll make it through this, I'm sure... She still has a way to go so hopefully she'll jump back on track... And yeah, I have an ample supply of Useful's stuff so I can always pop something else... Peace brother!!!


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Sep 19, 2021)

Xsan said:


> I saw someone mentioned 12 weeks for blueberries and oranges, does anyone have any other grow info? Stretch amount, finicky grow or easy, trainable, etc.. whatever feedback is welcome. Going to be my first of many useful runs and have a bunch of new elements to my setup this round so trying to be as prepared as I can be


Where's the fun in telling you? LOL. I'm sure there is info out there, but be mindful that you ultimately should be the final judgement call. Use appearence, your tools on hand, then if if u know the breeder, use that breeders info, then just basic strain info.. Congrats on the start of a beautiful and enlightening journey, Godspeed...
Iriemartin


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 19, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> It was shorter with spear tip nugs that were super rank. Like I described back a little ways, they had some orange terps, but there was also a super funky dirty socks smell that only a reefer head would love. The smoke was thick and heavy. I only ran a few and the other leaned more to the orange side of things


I had a pheno in Orange Cookies x chocolate diesel that had those exact terps but with large cookie shaped flowers. I’d search that cross too.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 19, 2021)

I h


uJhiteLiger said:


> Growing boo rn too, mine’s at the start of Week 6 of flower. She’s putting out some crazy orange smells, the type of orange had changed from straight lemon peel to orange cereal. This is from one seed and I’m not in love with the structure, but I do know there’s gonna be different pheno and I’m going to hunt the rest of them, the smell is just so good.


 That's a nice looking bud. I have two very different phenos the same age just about, one crazy indica dominant. The structure on that one was very short and stiff and impossible to train. The other was way more hybrid and had great structure for outdoors I think.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Sep 21, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Seeing this lets me know I have no idea what the fuck I’m doing. I need a crying emoji.


Could of veged too long or any number of possible stresses to cause herm.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 22, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Can you form a box made out of 4x4’s and drill holes into that so you could insert some bamboo stakes or other type of rods to support the branches?


Looking back on it, I should have done this...


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 22, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Looking back on it, I should have done this...


Hind sight is always 20/20! From experience, we learn and we grow.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 22, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Hind sight is always 20/20! From experience, we learn and we grow.


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 22, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Hind sight is always 20/20! From experience, we learn and we grow.


I'll top the next round for sure


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 24, 2021)

i wish i had some good pics, but my keeper of chocolate diesel s1 cures to a buttery curry smell. its great smoke. the smoke is all chemmy chem goodness. first couple puffs smell/taste like when a car is started before the catalytic converter warms up. tingly lips and tongue. its good stuff.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 24, 2021)

Anywhere besides GLG carry useful gear? There is nada on their site atm. I still have some nice ones but will need to clone and mom some and make a dedicated mom room if I can't get those fire strains anymore... not gonna like I grow bodhi normally only and usefuls stuff has very very much stood up if not surpassed some of that...


----------



## Drumminghead (Sep 24, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Anywhere besides GLG carry useful gear? There is nada on their site atm. I still have some nice ones but will need to clone and mom some and make a dedicated mom room if I can't get those fire strains anymore... not gonna like I grow bodhi normally only and usefuls stuff has very very much stood up if not surpassed some of that...


Jbc and dcse carry useful but most of his stuffs outta stock right now. Hopefully we’ll be seeing some soon


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 25, 2021)

Best place to get his beans right now is his Instagram. He’s doing auctions to help fund his move. So probably nothing new for a while.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 25, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Best place to get his beans right now is his Instagram. He’s doing auctions to help fund his move. So probably nothing new for a while.


Great recommendation! I just scored some this week. Ez peazy!

GMO X Chocolate Diesel
Chocolate Covered Strawberries
Chem D X Banana OG
Chem D x Chocolate Diesel
Pineapple Thai x Chocolate Diesel
Boston Bobs’s Bag of Oranges X Panama Red


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 25, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Great recommendation! I just scored some this week. Ez peazy!
> 
> GMO X Chocolate Diesel
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries
> ...


Hey, I think I mightve lost that auction to you lol. All good though cause I won the next one that I liked even more. Can't wait to run the Pineapple Thai x CD!


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 25, 2021)

I’m not sure if this is a problem or not. I’ve got four Chocolate Diesels growing outdoors in the ground in no-till soil. They’ve been flowering almost 10 weeks. On one of them, on just one main branch, a majority of the buds were turning a brownish color, sort of like they were dying. The leaves all looked normal and healthy and nowhere else on that plant or the three others, am I seeing this issue. Cut the whole branch/stalk segment down, cut out the fan leaves and hung it all in my drying shed. Didn’t find any worms, pests or other obvious issue so maybe it’s normal or maybe there’s an underground issue. So weird that it’s just this one part of the plant out of four plants. Appreciate any insight as to what is going on.

This is a bud from the same plant on a different main branch.


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 26, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> I’m not sure if this is a problem or not. I’ve got four Chocolate Diesels growing outdoors in the ground in no-till soil. They’ve been flowering almost 10 weeks. On one of them, on just one main branch, a majority of the buds were turning a brownish color, sort of like they were dying. The leaves all looked normal and healthy and nowhere else on that plant or the three others, am I seeing this issue. Cut the whole branch/stalk segment down, cut out the fan leaves and hung it all in my drying shed. Didn’t find any worms, pests or other obvious issue so maybe it’s normal or maybe there’s an underground issue. So weird that it’s just this one part of the plant out of four plants. Appreciate any insight as to what is going on.View attachment 4995663View attachment 4995664View attachment 4995665
> 
> This is a bud from the same plant on a different main branch.
> View attachment 4995666


Usually happens when the pistils are disturbed by something rubbing against them or it was pollinated


----------



## Xsan (Sep 26, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Great recommendation! I just scored some this week. Ez peazy!
> 
> GMO X Chocolate Diesel
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries
> ...



I was really hoping to score that pineapple thai but got sidetracked and missed my chance to get a final bid in


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2021)

And nothing has changed... This plant must be super stressed!!! I have never ceen or heard of a plant taking this long to recover... I'm clueless as to what is going on...


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Sep 26, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Hind sight is always 20/20! From experience, we learn and we grow.


you only learn by fucking up mate. All the best growers will tell you this. Best way to know you’re plants is to push them and see how they responsd


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 26, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> And nothing has changed... This plant must be super stressed!!! I have never ceen or heard of a plant taking this long to recover... I'm clueless as to what is going on...View attachment 4995862View attachment 4995863View attachment 4995864View attachment 4995865View attachment 4995866


I've done worse to em man. Sometimes when they're stressed they take bit to get back on track. All you can do at this point is be patient and keep taking care of them.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 26, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Hey, I think I mightve lost that auction to you lol. All good though cause I won the next one that I liked even more. Can't wait to run the Pineapple Thai x CD!


You got that Pineapple Thai, lucky dog! Great score!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 27, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Anywhere besides GLG carry useful gear? There is nada on their site atm. I still have some nice ones but will need to clone and mom some and make a dedicated mom room if I can't get those fire strains anymore... not gonna like I grow bodhi normally only and usefuls stuff has very very much stood up if not surpassed some of that...


Like @Drumminghead said, you can also usually get them from JBC and DC Seed Exchange, but their stock is pretty thin/gone too. I assume this is due to Mr Useful's personal stuff and impending move. I'd assume seed banks will have the opportunity to restock after he moves and gets settled in the new place. 



poonoodle said:


> Best place to get his beans right now is his Instagram. He’s doing auctions to help fund his move.


Exactly this. Unfortunately for our wallets & significant others, the auction bundles are usually 3-6 packs at once so come prepared to bid accordingly. But, you may also have a chance to pick up gear Useful made & vaulted that didn't make it to general release.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 28, 2021)

he's got one going right now - the 100 seed lot - that i want, but only for the killer queen x shit. its at 200 right now, and i already spent 140 on his auction just last week.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2021)

Not a fan of the auctions. Guess I will just be holding the useful stuff I have maybe make some clones.


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel pheno 1 day 32 of flower, smells like orange starbursts.



Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel pheno 2 day 27 of flower, smells like chocolate diesel with just a little orange peel.


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)

Blueberry Dub day 24F


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 2, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> BOO on the left and blue +choc on the rightView attachment 4962381
> 
> DF on the left and a different BOO pheno on the right.
> View attachment 4962383
> ...


All useful plants have been pollinated and are showing brown seeds. I'm going to let them go as long as possible before chopping. The donor Male bodhi Dragon Fruit starting droping pollen very early after I put my boo/ blu and choc clones. Got nervous and threw a male Swamp Boys BRZKR in the mix as well. I wont know what's what until they're grown out. 

The BOOS in the flowering garden are looking great. Going to be a struggle getting them to the finish line, wet/cloudy weather for the next week. Getting close
I have the same boos blu and choc going inside. About 4 weeks since flipping.


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> And nothing has changed... This plant must be super stressed!!! I have never ceen or heard of a plant taking this long to recover... I'm clueless as to what is going on...View attachment 4995862View attachment 4995863View attachment 4995864View attachment 4995865View attachment 4995866


I think from it falling over the branches were essentially supercropped, you can see the bend in a majority of the major branches, so she isn’t going to stand up straight again BUT all bud sites are directed at the light so she’s good. Honesty may have been good for you as it opened up the inside that wouldn’t have got as much light exposure.That plant looks good to me just make sure you keep feeding her when needed and it should make it to the finish line. Stop stressing man looks like you’ll have nice big harvest in November


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> I think from it falling over the branches were essentially supercropped, you can see the bend in a majority of the major branches, so she isn’t going to stand up straight again BUT all bud sites are directed at the light so she’s good. Honesty may have been good for you as it opened up the inside that wouldn’t have got as much light exposure.That plant looks good to me just make sure you keep feeding her when needed and it should make it to the finish line. Stop stressing man looks like you’ll have nice big harvest in November


It's hard ceeing my girl like that... It makes me want to put her out of her misery... But everytime I get ready to cut her down, I I just can't do it!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Nitty how many weeks flower now. Are you going to add some time account of the stunting after the collapse.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Nitty how many weeks flower now. Are you going to add some time account of the stunting after the collapse.


It started flowering around the end of August and by the ninth of September it was leaning over... I put a string around it and it still was going over so I did what I thought was the right thing...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> It started flowering around the end of August and by the ninth of September it was leaning over... I put a string around it and it still was going over so I did what I thought was the right thing...


If you end up with a decent yield you’ll probably start doing the scrog thing saying it’s the best thing that’s ever happened. Lol I’m joking
You probably released a bunch of growth regulators when you laid it down. During veg that’s ok but in flower would affect things. I’d just add two weeks or more on the other end for the setback.


----------



## F_Dupp (Oct 4, 2021)

Blueberry n Chocolate


----------



## Boosky (Oct 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's hard ceeing my girl like that... It makes me want to put her out of her misery... But everytime I get ready to cut her down, I I just can't do it!!!


LET IT RIDE!!!


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

One of my BB Dubs going into week 5 of flower smells exactly like Bazooka Joe bubblegum, its crazy how spot on the smell is.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 5, 2021)

Bag of Oranges 

Blueberry Dub


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

Here is my BB Dub bubblegum pheno


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, this one has very strong orange terps but the diesel smell is getting stronger as it goes further into flower.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
> View attachment 5003519


Hey girl! What’s your number?? I’d like to get to know you better.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 6, 2021)

Wanted to share a couple pics from my growmies outdoor Chem D x Bag of Oranges cause it's just blowing me away! With their permission of course. Makes me envious of all you outdoor growers lol


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 7, 2021)

Here’s my Bag of Oranges S1 in the middle of Week 8. Only one seed, but this girl is frooooosty. Frostiest plant in my tent no doubt, and she smells amazing. Stem rub smelled like straight Orange Peels during veg (never had anything smell that strong in veg) and kept that smell until week 5 of flower. It smells more like a marshmallow/orange smell now, but I’m hoping that orange peel smell comes back in curing. She looks like she’s gonna be a low yielded, but those plants kind of plants tend to be my favorites. Didn’t expect this much frost to be honest, but it’s hard to capture just how frosty she is using my iphone. Hoping to run the whole pack sometime in the future depending on how good the high is.


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 7, 2021)

I have some nice looking Useful plants coming up for harvest next week or so. I’ll post some pics when I chop or when they’re dried. I can’t get to most of them, but a Bag of Oranges on the outside is super frosty like the person above said about it. Have eight Useful strains in there I believe with two seeds of each. Blueberry Dub, Chocolate Skunk, Double Dipped Strawberries, Bag of Oranges, Chem 4 x BOO, Chem 4 x Choc Diesel, GMO x Choc Diesel, and Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 7, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I have some nice looking Useful plants coming up for harvest next week or so. I’ll post some pics when I chop or when they’re dried. I can’t get to most of them, but a Bag of Oranges on the outside is super frosty like the person above said about it. Have eight Useful strains in there I believe with two seeds of each. Blueberry Dub, Chocolate Skunk, Double Dipped Strawberries, Bag of Oranges, Chem 4 x BOO, Chem 4 x Choc Diesel, GMO x Choc Diesel, and Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel.


How’s the chem 4 x CD?


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 7, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How’s the chem 4 x CD?


None on the outside where I can get to the tags unfortunately. I’m hoping to chop on the 17th and then I’ll know what’s what. Only have a C99, BOO, DDS, and GMO x CD I can get to.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 7, 2021)

More auctions up on Usefuls Instagram. 



Learning1234 said:


> None on the outside where I can get to the tags unfortunately. I’m hoping to chop on the 17th and then I’ll know what’s what. Only have a C99, BOO, DDS, and GMO x CD I can get to.


I’ve got some GMO x CD seeds but haven’t seen much posted on them. Let me know how they turn out.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 7, 2021)

Three different Black Lime f4 phenos


----------



## Xsan (Oct 7, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> More auctions up on Usefuls Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got some GMO x CD seeds but haven’t seen much posted on them. Let me know how they turn out.



I couldnt resist and tossed in a small bid for the one with pineapple thai. I wont win with this bid but figured id get it going


----------



## smokey0418 (Oct 7, 2021)

Xsan said:


> I couldnt resist and tossed in a small bid for the one with pineapple thai. I wont win with this bid but figured id get it going


I get all giddy just thinking of popping these beans .
I hope I can do them well.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bag of Oranges day before chop. Be kind, we went legal July first so they're way behind a real schedule. My first year outdoors and I'm super happy to bring a harvest in. It has done nothing but rain the last week and botrytis has been horrible in my area. The orange zest smell on the more hybrid leaning one is really sharp. The tiny indica leaning one that fell victim to leaf septoria is more like orange soda. Both are very hardy to have made it this far into October with only two small buds lost to caterpillar damage. Thanks Useful for the great genetics, I can't wait to get this dried and cured. 
Yeah, I see the dog hair, it's on everything. The buds are so sticky I'd have to get a clean suit to not have fur all over them. It's a hazard I just accept having a fat old Labrador, your growing styles may vary. Thanks to all of you that have helped out with my first outdoor grow.


----------



## Xsan (Oct 8, 2021)

smokey0418 said:


> I get all giddy just thinking of popping these beans .
> I hope I can do them well.



ended up losing out on a last minute bidding war for the gogi og pack, i blame the internet connection LOL

In more exciting news, i do have a blueberries and oranges that broke the surface. Glad to be back to growing


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 8, 2021)

Anyone know anything about Dream beaver? I got a 3 pack of freebies with my last order from jbc. Also I got a 3 pack of dream beaver x black triangle


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 8, 2021)

Xsan said:


> ended up losing out on a last minute bidding war for the gogi og pack, i blame the internet connection LOL


 F2s? If so, my bud got them, and gave me half. I have one going as a seedling now. My goji leaning Soul Mate inspired me to pop it.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 8, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Anyone know anything about Dream beaver? I got a 3 pack of freebies with my last order from jbc. Also I got a 3 pack of dream beaver x black triangle


 I also have a pack of those Dream Beavers. This old listing has some info on them





Bodhi – Dream Beaver (Dirty Hippy x Appalachia) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## Xsan (Oct 8, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> F2s? If so, my bud got them, and gave me half. I have one going as a seedling now. My goji leaning Soul Mate inspired me to pop it.



not sure, they were gogi og and chocalote diesel. all it said was razz cut


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 9, 2021)

Xsan said:


> not sure, they were gogi og and chocalote diesel. all it said was razz cut


Oh alright, not us then. But that does sound tasty!


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lowers on the Bag of Oranges. I suck with pictures, but it looks pretty frosty in-person. Smell is going more towards rotten orange peels now. Was a really nice kumquat type smell for most of the grow.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> View attachment 5006592Lowers on the Bag of Oranges. I suck with pictures, but it looks pretty frosty in-person. Smell is going more towards rotten orange peels now. Was a really nice kumquat type smell for most of the grow.


That looks so nice. I'm just finishing up BOO outdoors and sure as hell doesn't look that pretty. Now I want to run it indoors so I can pamper it. Love the orange terps. Yours is super frosty.


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 10, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> None on the outside where I can get to the tags unfortunately. I’m hoping to chop on the 17th and then I’ll know what’s what. Only have a C99, BOO, DDS, and GMO x CD I can get to.


Whenever you do get to them, would love to hear about Choc Skunk


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Whenever you do get to them, would love to hear about Choc Skunk


Chocolate Skunk #1 or #2?


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 11, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Chocolate Skunk #1 or #2?


I'll double check, but I don't think it indicated on the pack


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 11, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Bag of Oranges day before chop. Be kind, we went legal July first so they're way behind a real schedule. My first year outdoors and I'm super happy to bring a harvest in. It has done nothing but rain the last week and botrytis has been horrible in my area. The orange zest smell on the more hybrid leaning one is really sharp. The tiny indica leaning one that fell victim to leaf septoria is more like orange soda. Both are very hardy to have made it this far into October with only two small buds lost to caterpillar damage. Thanks Useful for the great genetics, I can't wait to get this dried and cured.View attachment 5005435View attachment 5005436
> Yeah, I see the dog hair, it's on everything. The buds are so sticky I'd have to get a clean suit to not have fur all over them. It's a hazard I just accept having a fat old Labrador, your growing styles may vary. Thanks to all of you that have helped out with my first outdoor grow.


If you're in VA and it's your first outdoor have you had any bud rot issue's? Something is going on with my friends first ODG outdoor grow, where one bud is turning brown.. I mean it hasn't been overly watered and the rain hasn't amounted to much..


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 11, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> 4 days later... Still no change... I think she's too heavy and now she's not getting anywhere near the light that she should be... Very disheartened cause I should have never let it get like this, but I was having some mental issues while growing her that took me out of the game and by the time I came back she was what you cee here... I should have figured out a way to tie her back up and left her that way... I think she's stressing TOO MUCH trying to stand back up to get to the light... Anyway, ya'll have a great day!!! View attachment 4990734View attachment 4990739View attachment 4990740View attachment 4990741View attachment 4990742View attachment 4990743View attachment 4990744View attachment 4990745


Wow bro. You've stepped up you grow game since the last time I've seen your garden pics..


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 12, 2021)

Iriemartin74 said:


> If you're in VA and it's your first outdoor have you had any bud rot issue's? Something is going on with my friends first ODG outdoor grow, where one bud is turning brown.. I mean it hasn't been overly watered and the rain hasn't amounted to much..


I’m in Va. I took down my “big” outdoor plants (10gal) because bud rot was showing up more frequent and we were supposed to have a week of rain last week. I still have 2 small Soul Mates outdoors. My favorite is looking good, the other is having some WPM issues.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 12, 2021)

Iriemartin74 said:


> If you're in VA and it's your first outdoor have you had any bud rot issue's? Something is going on with my friends first ODG outdoor grow, where one bud is turning brown.. I mean it hasn't been overly watered and the rain hasn't amounted to much..


Yeah, caterpillars can get ya and the humidity up here in the mountains has been brutal. I've been running fans the entire grow and I'm pretty good at inspection and I've still lost a few small buds to rot. We've been in the 90 percent humidity range at night for weeks. I have a pop up shelter and six fans for three small plants that I constantly can monitor since they've on my back deck so I'm pretty much in ideal conditions except I don't get great sun exposure. Moths are probably to blame for the rot on your friend plant if it's not getting too wet. They missed a caterpillar egg and it hatched in a bud is my guess. Cutting it all out and spraying with peroxide is the only thing I can recommend before it spreads. I found a small bud this morning on my BOO that had budrot I don't know what caused it but it was really just a popcorn bud I should have trimmed a long time ago. I trimmed it and sprayed the area with straight 3% peroxide and wiped up around it with a sterile cloth. I treat it like a wound. It seems a little bit anal retentive but this stuff seems to like to spread and my BOO is really dense and sticky on day 69 of flower. Hope your buddy gets through okay, I know I'm tired of the inspection/cut/clean routine so I'm looking forward to chop.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 12, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I’m in Va. I took down my “big” outdoor plants (10gal) because bud rot was showing up more frequent and we were supposed to have a week of rain last week. I still have 2 small Soul Mates outdoors. My favorite is looking good, the other is having some WPM issues.


This past week was brutal. Tomorrow we are supposed to get sun for three days straight so hope that helps dry your girls out and slow down the PM issue. I had it early in flower and I have seen it on vegetation all around my yard so it's just everywhere. I'm chopping Friday or Saturday and I have been doing a standing trim real heavy the last day or two to get rid of any bud rot or dead leaves and stems. It's so humid that anything not growing rots so fast it's crazy. I lost two more buds this afternoon during a very thorough trim on my hybrid leaner and that should be the end of it after the trim I did and everything I saw, I hope. My indica leaning plant only had one issue and that was a caterpillar I missed down low on a popcorn bud. Hope you get through flower as clean as possible, next year it's super auto's for me.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 12, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> This past week was brutal. Tomorrow we are supposed to get sun for three days straight so hope that helps dry your girls out and slow down the PM issue. I had it early in flower and I have seen it on vegetation all around my yard so it's just everywhere. I'm chopping Friday or Saturday and I have been doing a standing trim real heavy the last day or two to get rid of any bud rot or dead leaves and stems. It's so humid that anything not growing rots so fast it's crazy. I lost two more buds this afternoon during a very thorough trim on my hybrid leaner and that should be the end of it after the trim I did and everything I saw, I hope. My indica leaning plant only had one issue and that was a caterpillar I missed down low on a popcorn bud. Hope you get through flower as clean as possible, next year it's super auto's for me.


Good luck to you! I will be doing Autos next year outdoors too. Less time for shit to go wrong. I can choose sativas that will finish before November. And I don’t have to worry about my neighbors streetlight in their driveway.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm glad I got the experience, I just don't need it again. Indoors I can control everything so much better. Now I can't wait to run chocolate trip and chem 4 x boo. 
As I was going through seed packs tonight I realized I mislabeled the pots at the very beginning of the grow and this whole time I've been growing blueberries and oranges not BOO. So it explains the indica dominant expression plant that is really tiny a lot better. Also the hash plant genetics would make sense with how crazy sticky everything is. The overwhelming smell is oranges still so I'm excited to see how it smokes. I need to check trichomes tomorrow as I've put it off for a bit but the blueberry and boo is a 8-9 week plant and I'm at day 70.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 13, 2021)

So now that I know I've been growing blueberries and bag of oranges this entire time not BOO, here's a shot of the girls stripped ready for chop. Didn't find any new budrot, just an area of really burnt pistils from some spraying early in flower. Otherwise they look and smell amazing for their size and I can't wait to get them in the drying room. Thanks to Useful Seeds for the amazing genetics that tolerated so much rookie outdoor abuse and came through with a decent harvest considering the short growing season. I can't wait to see her indoors in hydro.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 13, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> So now that I know I've been growing blueberries and bag of oranges this entire time not BOO, here's a shot of the girls stripped ready for chop. Didn't find any new budrot, just an area of really burnt pistils from some spraying early in flower. Otherwise they look and smell amazing for their size and I can't wait to get them in the drying room. Thanks to Useful Seeds for the amazing genetics that tolerated so much rookie outdoor abuse and came through with a decent harvest considering the short growing season. I can't wait to see her indoors in hydro.View attachment 5008906


Well said. I'm more than stoked about the idea of a completely legal outdoor grow next year. Virginia, better late than never. The USEFUL FAMILY is always on point.


----------



## topzozzler (Oct 14, 2021)

Sorry to randomly butt in, but I was told to come to this thread, I am on the hunt for some xmas 79 seeds, anyone willing to help me out? Someone said useful was giving some of the seeds away but they may be all gone though.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 14, 2021)

topzozzler said:


> Sorry to randomly butt in, but I was told to come to this thread, I am on the hunt for some xmas 79 seeds, anyone willing to help me out? Someone said useful was giving some of the seeds away but they may be all gone though.


JBC was giving out freebies this year. I’d reach out and ask what’s left if anything is


----------



## topzozzler (Oct 14, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> JBC was giving out freebies this year. I’d reach out and ask what’s left if anything is


thanks for the info! can I find JBC here?


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 14, 2021)

topzozzler said:


> thanks for the info! can I find JBC here?








JBC Seeds


RIU, what's happenin...? :blsmoke: Due to numerous requests, we've decided to make a thread here on Roll It Up. Before we get started, we'd like to thank our current customers for your business and invite everyone else to make the JBC family a part of your own. LINKS: Home/Shop...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## topzozzler (Oct 14, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> JBC Seeds
> 
> 
> RIU, what's happenin...? :blsmoke: Due to numerous requests, we've decided to make a thread here on Roll It Up. Before we get started, we'd like to thank our current customers for your business and invite everyone else to make the JBC family a part of your own. LINKS: Home/Shop...
> ...


thank you bruvva


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 14, 2021)

If you look in the first post of that thread his email and website are there. Much better than waiting for a response in the thread in my experience 




topzozzler said:


> thank you bruvva


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 16, 2021)

BLSR f4


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 16, 2021)

Had to cull my blueberry dub that smelled like bubble gum it was intersex and dropping pollen


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 17, 2021)

that sucks, how long into flower were you?


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 17, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> that sucks, how long into flower were you?


45 days 

I would have let it go if I wasn't running a perpetual. It sucks but I have another pheno right behind it and veg plants ready to move into its spot.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 20, 2021)

DLA5/Choc Diesel getting there :


----------



## Chip Green (Oct 20, 2021)

Here's some of the lineage of that Star Dawg F3 "Major Award" pack from many moons ago.
This one here, she's an F4 selection that I managed to procure, still swelling after sixty nights under Da 315w 3100K CHM, mixed(ed) with HLG QB 96 ers(s).
Wherever you are Useful, understand you've touched many with greatness (ness).


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 20, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> DLA5/Choc Diesel getting there :
> 
> View attachment 5013496


I wanna know everything!! I have a DLA5xCD waiting for the flower tent to finish so she can move in. Extremely excited about it


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 20, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I wanna know everything!! I have a DLA5xCD waiting for the flower tent to finish so she can move in. Extremely excited about it


I planted one. Just one. HAD to chop at day 39 of veg because it smelled too much. Lawyer is drawing up divorce papers lol


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 21, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I planted one. Just one. HAD to chop at day 39 of veg because it smelled too much. Lawyer is drawing up divorce papers lol


i hope you get to keep the dog.


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 21, 2021)

Outdoor DDS came out strong and tasty. Shitty yields but, that's on me and the bugs


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 21, 2021)

Think I might do another run with of dds just finished my last jar of her


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 21, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Think I might do another run with of dds just finished my last jar of her


Hopefully Useful gets crankin again and we'll see more of his stuff. I only bought 1 pack back when I did... Next 1 I grow, I will clone her


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 21, 2021)

I am really sad to report the 3 in 1 safer soap I used in week 4 of flower has left a sulfur taste on my Blueberries and Boo that no bud rinse can remove.
 
It's really faint like the hint of a match but sulphur is a nasty taste and smell. It did what it was supposed to do but I'll chalk this up to a VERY painful learning experience and not spray flowers with anything other than water or maybe a very mild citric acid spray EVER again. I might just make edibles or something else with the entire harvest because the smoke is worse than smoking bud with Neem residue. All suggestions not requiring some super special equipment are appreciated. 
All in all my first outdoor taught me a whole lot but I'm glad I'm not counting on it to get me through the winter. Time for next year's planning stages of Chocolate Trip indoors and a better run of blueberries and boo indoors as well without the bugs, humidity and poor sunlight. The genetics are amazing, the grow conditions were just terrible this summer. I'd really like to run it right and get some nice medicine off of her. Thanks again to all of those that offered advice on my first outdoor grow and especially to Useful for providing seeds that did what they said they would. That can be a very rare thing in today's world. Now I'm going back inside where I feel like I know what I'm doing, at least a tiny bit.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 21, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Hopefully Useful gets crankin again and we'll see more of his stuff. I only bought 1 pack back when I did... Next 1 I grow, I will clone her


yeah I think I got enough to hold me over


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 21, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Think I might do another run with of dds just finished my last jar of her


I also just finished my jar of DDS, I have another one that should be ready to harvest in 3-4 weeks. Way more indica leaning and way more strawberry than the last one.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah same here had two different types one gassy the other berry gas both good sativa highs


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 21, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I am really sad to report the 3 in 1 safer soap I used in week 4 of flower has left a sulfur taste on my Blueberries and Boo that no bud rinse can remove.
> View attachment 5014100
> It's really faint like the hint of a match but sulphur is a nasty taste and smell. It did what it was supposed to do but I'll chalk this up to a VERY painful learning experience and not spray flowers with anything other than water or maybe a very mild citric acid spray EVER again. I might just make edibles or something else with the entire harvest because the smoke is worse than smoking bud with Neem residue. All suggestions not requiring some super special equipment are appreciated.
> All in all my first outdoor taught me a whole lot but I'm glad I'm not counting on it to get me through the winter. Time for next year's planning stages of Chocolate Trip indoors and a better run of blueberries and boo indoors as well without the bugs, humidity and poor sunlight. The genetics are amazing, the grow conditions were just terrible this summer. I'd really like to run it right and get some nice medicine off of her. Thanks again to all of those that offered advice on my first outdoor grow and especially to Useful for providing seeds that did what they said they would. That can be a very rare thing in today's world. Now I'm going back inside where I feel like I know what I'm doing, at least a tiny bit.


Sorry I don’t have a fix for the current crop but I’ll share some information a friend shared with me. Something that is now a permanent staple in the cabinet: Purecrop1


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks, I'll look into it. Poor IPM on my part in veg and early flower because I just didn't have a clue how serious it could get outdoors was mostly to blame. Leaf septoria was horrible all over my area and I am going to try and burn as many leaves as I can to kill the spores off for next year.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 22, 2021)

chem d x choc diesel around 2 weeks in. Least branching in the room, but the easiest to grow up to this point.


----------



## Daisychief (Oct 23, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> chem d x choc diesel around 2 weeks in. Least branching in the room, but the easiest to grow up to this point.
> View attachment 5014665


Looking good


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 24, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Thanks, I'll look into it. Poor IPM on my part in veg and early flower because I just didn't have a clue how serious it could get outdoors was mostly to blame. Leaf septoria was horrible all over my area and I am going to try and burn as many leaves as I can to kill the spores off for next year.


You probably already know, but for others that don't, leaf septoria is a big tomato problem. Look into ways those farmers deal with it that suit your organic, or whatever cultural method. I found that crop rotation is a big deal. Limiting splashback with heavy mulch or soaker hoses is a good move, too. I don't know enough about the spores to know if a fire would kill them, and/or make them airborn to spread farther.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 24, 2021)

I've heard it was bad in the NE and mid Atlantic this year. Good call on checking in with local agriculture. Maybe my local farm bureau can give me some ideas now that we're legal. Not sure how I'd want to approach that yet. Maybe as a vegetable garden problem. I've heard burning kills the spores but it's second hand information not scientific data I've gotten from a good source yet. Burning leaves is common around where we live and if it is a method of spreading the spores we're all screwed then. I tried mulching over my existing soil with several inches of fresh soil but I should have tried using some straw probably. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 26, 2021)

Grape OG x chocolate d. 

First pheno.
Second phenos.

Greasy stank


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 26, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Grape OG x chocolate d.
> 
> First pheno.View attachment 5017211
> Second phenos.
> ...


Nice. How long did you veg? I was always interested to see what this cross would look like


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 27, 2021)

Black Lime Special Reserve f4’s


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 28, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice. How long did you veg? I was always interested to see what this cross would look like


Went 66 days from seed to veg. Here is a pic from when I put into flower. I veg a long time..


They are the two 3gal plastic pots.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Oct 30, 2021)

FYI
Priced to sell!
1st come 1st serve.

Lucky Lime ( reg)
Bluberries & Orange (fem)
Double Dip Strawberries. (gem)

1st few packs sold ONLY $49 W FREE SHIP.
PLUS Christmas Tree freebie.

THEN BACK TO $60 +5 per.

Other RARE strains include:
Black Cherry Doda x Ancient OG
& 
Moondog F2

Also multi pack deals posted on INSTAGRAM.

I have posted on IG some of Useful top notch genetics.
ALL come with #christmastreestrain #freebies

On IG. @ganjakarma


----------



## FishingwithDave (Oct 30, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> FYI
> Priced to sell!
> 1st come 1st serve.
> 
> ...


Is this legit?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Oct 30, 2021)

FishingwithDave said:


> Is this legit?


This is legit. @MassGrassRoots purchased a BUNCH of my gear awhile back to start an adventure. Now I reckon he has to let some go. He is old school and did what he said he would when it came to our dealings. In short, he is trustworthy.


----------



## Smokinggun (Oct 31, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> FYI
> Priced to sell!
> 1st come 1st serve.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 2, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> yeah I think I got enough to hold me overView attachment 5014109


Me too.


----------



## smokey0418 (Nov 2, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Me too.


A lot of exotics in there , very nice collection.


----------



## Xsan (Nov 2, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Me too.



Def some interesting ones in there


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Nov 2, 2021)

Hats off to Captain Useful & his community. 

*** if interested in seeds or trade plz DM only. ***

Looking to trade a pack of one of these Useful seeds for a pack of his black lime special reserve.

Double dipped Strawberries
Lucky Lime
Or Blueberries & Orange.

no harm no foul.

ps. It’s weird that I can edit/delete this post but not my previous post.

Is there a way to edit/delete my previous for sale post? If so.... I cant find it.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Nov 2, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Looking to trade a pack of one of these Useful seeds for a pack of his black lime special reserve.
> 
> Double dipped Strawberries
> Lucky Lime
> ...


 I think you can edit a post for only 24 hours after making it.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 2, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Hats off to Captain Useful & his community
> 
> Looking to trade a pack of one of these Useful seeds for a pack of his black lime special reserve.
> 
> ...


There's just a time limit to edit posts to prevent revisionist history. After that, only way to delete it is ask a mod


----------



## Chip Green (Nov 2, 2021)

That Stardawg F3 preservation pack ought to be revered.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> This is legit. @MassGrassRoots purchased a BUNCH of my gear awhile back to start an adventure. Now I reckon he has to let some go. He is old school and did what he said he would when it came to our dealings. In short, he is trustworthy.


Hey pops!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2021)

I think I have enough too!!! Need to start popping some of these asap...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Chip Green said:


> That Stardawg F3 preservation pack ought to be revered.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 2, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think I have enough too!!! Need to start popping some of these asap...
> 
> View attachment 5021589View attachment 5021590View attachment 5021591


Oh those long valley kesh packs! Great collection.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Is this fem or reg???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Oh those long valley kesh packs! Great collection.


Somebody loves me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2021)

This is from the plant that I had to put in the scrog... I don't know what it is because I lost the tag from when I first started it... Smells really sweet and gassy,tastes about the same and locks you to the couch!!! Probably would have been better if I had gotten on top of it when I should have... Made some fire butter out of it too!!! No signs of hermie so far...


----------



## Chip Green (Nov 2, 2021)

Here's a random top, from an F4, that spawned from onna dem der F3 Stardawg packs.
Every single one (so far) has the same nose.
Freshly pinched cat turd.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 3, 2021)

Chocolate D x Starwberries N Cream tester 
Cured a few months now. Happy tasty day smoke. 
perfect balance of gas & artificial strawberry lemonade . Jar is getting low. Need more beans lol @Useful Seeds


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 3, 2021)

So my Tranquil Chocolate run was kind of a failure due to a root aphid outbreak. The only survivor was really stressed her whole life but I managed to get her to the finish line. And damn if the smoke isn't really good despite everything! Gassy pine and chocolate terps. Super potent. The Tranquil Elephantizer brings a different kind of kick that I haven't found in the other CD crosses I've grown from Useful. It's heady and euphoric but also relaxing. Good end of the day smoke. I may or may not have also eaten an entire block of cheese and sleeve of Ritz after my test smoke.


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 3, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So my Tranquil Chocolate run was kind of a failure due to a root aphid outbreak. The only survivor was really stressed her whole life but I managed to get her to the finish line. And damn if the smoke isn't really good despite everything! Gassy pine and chocolate terps. Super potent. The Tranquil Elephantizer brings a different kind of kick that I haven't found in the other CD crosses I've grown from Useful. It's heady and euphoric but also relaxing. Good end of the day smoke. I may or may not have also eaten an entire block of cheese and sleeve of Ritz after my test smoke.


That sucks...Neem seed meal helps a lot against lots of pests. Not sure if it would have helped here as well, but I highly refommend mixing some into the soil each run. I add about 1/4 to 1/2 solo cup for each 7 Gal of soil or so


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is this fem or reg???View attachment 5021593


Im pretty sure those are regs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2021)

HydroRed said:


> Im pretty sure those are regs.


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 4, 2021)

Blueberry Dub finished product


----------



## smokey0418 (Nov 4, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Blueberry Dub finished productView attachment 5022771


With over a dozen of so in hand this is one pack I would like to acquire.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 4, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Blueberry Dub finished productView attachment 5022771


Poppin next. 
hope the smoke report is good


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 4, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Poppin next.
> hope the smoke report is good


It is! It's only been in the jars for about a week so it will develop more as it cures, but my test smoke was great. Blueberry but also very hashy/earthy. Very potent. Cerebral couch lock high if that makes sense lol. Like, it's physically relaxing but mentally stimulating. Good for just chilling and reading a book or watching a good flick


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 4, 2021)

Gonna pop next , first try demon mites took them back to hell with them but smelled like bubble gum I was so pissed


----------



## Polyuro (Nov 5, 2021)

This could be an interesting freebie. Got it with my last order from Mr. Bean.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 6, 2021)

Boo babies been a while I've been in rhe clone game but even after all those elite clones this is one of my favorites. I think I may cross it to kush mints and hunt that


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 6, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is this fem or reg???View attachment 5021593


I ran that it's regs If I remember correctly


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 6, 2021)

Chem d x choc d; 4 weeks. I let everything get too big, so she's getting less light than I'd like, but starting to get frosty, regardless.


----------



## smokey0418 (Nov 6, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Chem d x choc d; 4 weeks. I let everything get too big, so she's getting less light than I'd like, but starting to get frosty, regardless.
> View attachment 5023727
> 
> These pics make it so difficult to choose which to run , beautiful job.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 6, 2021)

Excited about these!


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 7, 2021)

Couple BOO's finishing up. 9 weeks from flip
Finishing up purple inside like they did outside.
BOO



Anybody pressing any Useful stuff? The blueberries and chocolate I grew outside and pressed are the best terps I've ever tasted in 30 years of smoking. That first super concentrated pull up a straw out of a Blueberry Slush Puppy for all you 70s/80s kids
I've got two phenos going inside, also at 9 weeks. Pheno A was grown outside and is the tasty one I've tried. Pheno b, i did not grow outside and have not tasted yet. A has way more of a berry nose with longer and more pistils. B has a more appealing structure imo but not the nose. 

Blueberries and chocolate pheno A

Pheno B


----------



## smokey0418 (Nov 7, 2021)

You can dab that right into my quartz cup. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 7, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Couple BOO's finishing up. 9 weeks from flip
> Finishing up purple inside like they did outside.
> BOO
> View attachment 5024193
> ...


I've pressed boo blueberries and oranges and a really great press was Skywalker og x cd


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

Grew BOO, Blueberry Dub, Chocolate Skunk, DDS, Chem 4 x BOO, GMO x CD, Chem 4 x CD, and Orange Cookies x CD. Blueberry Dub and BOO are really nice. Blueberry Dub has that earthy berry smell. Has some color mixed in and frosty. BOO is frosty with strong kumquat terps. Chem 4 x BOO is nice as well. The others weren’t really my style. Chocolate Skunk had some big colas.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 8, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Grew BOO, Blueberry Dub, Chocolate Skunk, DDS, Chem 4 x BOO, GMO x CD, Chem 4 x CD, and Orange Cookies x CD. Blueberry Dub and BOO are really nice. Blueberry Dub has that earthy berry smell. Has some color mixed in and frosty. BOO is frosty with strong kumquat terps. Chem 4 x BOO is nice as well. The others weren’t really my style. Chocolate Skunk had some big colas.


I forgot I had the b dub so I just put 4 in to pop to go with the boo I hadn't seen any pics of these yet


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

Looked into the bags a bit ago and the Chem 4 x Choc Diesel smelled just like Lemon Pledge. Pulled some buds out and twisted up a joint of it. Should be nice.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Nov 9, 2021)

Ahoy Captain Useful... thinking of you & sending +++++++ vibes . And a hug.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 11, 2021)

Have some dank Sinatra f2 or some blueberry and oranges x Christmas tree bud not sure what 2 start? Any suggestions? Anyone have info on the dank Sinatra? Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 11, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Have some dank Sinatra f2 or some blueberry and oranges x Christmas tree bud not sure what 2 start? Any suggestions? Anyone have info on the dank Sinatra? Thanks for the help guys!


Dank Sinatra imho good enough to make me want them in the vault. Too many strains now so it might not happen. You can google info on it if you use common sense to search on threads like icmag etc etc


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 11, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is from the plant that I had to put in the scrog... I don't know what it is because I lost the tag from when I first started it... Smells really sweet and gassy,tastes about the same and locks you to the couch!!! Probably would have been better if I had gotten on top of it when I should have... Made some fire butter out of it too!!! No signs of hermie so far...View attachment 5021594View attachment 5021595View attachment 5021596View attachment 5021597View attachment 5021598View attachment 5021599


Damn shame u have couch lock and don’t know what it is. Can’t you determine what strains it might be and then figure it out based on it’s characteristics. 
i fucked up and didn’t label and now will need to figure them out by growing them out. If they germ that is.


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 11, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Have some dank Sinatra f2 or some blueberry and oranges x Christmas tree bud not sure what 2 start? Any suggestions? Anyone have info on the dank Sinatra? Thanks for the help guys!


I have ran dank Sinatra a few times it always comes out nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Damn shame u have couch lock and don’t know what it is. Can’t you determine what strains it might be and then figure it out based on it’s characteristics.
> i fucked up and didn’t label and now will need to figure them out by growing them out. If they germ that is.


I'll check... I know that it was a new batch of seeds that I got from Useful... Not the Chocolate Skunk that I thought it was p,that is for sure...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is from the plant that I had to put in the scrog... I don't know what it is because I lost the tag from when I first started it... Smells really sweet and gassy,tastes about the same and locks you to the couch!!! Probably would have been better if I had gotten on top of it when I should have... Made some fire butter out of it too!!! No signs of hermie so far...View attachment 5021594View attachment 5021595View attachment 5021596View attachment 5021597View attachment 5021598View attachment 5021599


Chocolate Diesel S1 is what that is...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2021)

Anyone know how Useful is doing??? Hope everything is going well with him and his new place...


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 11, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anyone know how Useful is doing??? Hope everything is going well with him and his new place...


It’s tough to find a place these days with COVID-19 . I had to put in offers on 4 places but didn’t get the first 3. People are going above list price and there are usually multiple offers. I also think of useful often and wish him the best


----------



## rijkmus1 (Nov 11, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> It’s tough to find a place these days with COVID-19 . I had to put in offers on 4 places but didn’t get the first 3. People are going above list price and there are usually multiple offers. I also think of useful often and wish him the best


Me too


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 11, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anyone know how Useful is doing??? Hope everything is going well with him and his new place...


Last I talked to him was about 3 weeks ago. Moving is always a chore. I check here and IG every day waiting to see a positive update.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2021)

I love that guy!!! He's done so much for me...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2021)

MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.

Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available. 

Next week at some point will be the final trip to complete the move. I must admit that is gonna be a nail biter.......28 mother plants goin through 5 states. But I will go by the old rule, NEVER break two laws at the same time !!!!! No speeding, obey all traffic laws ect.

In short, considering everything that has transpired, I am doin alright. I now have my head up high, my eyes pointed straight forward. AND, I have some stuff set aside to help us/me get back to some sort of normal. Not by way of a drop, but some gifts like I used to do. Random free stuff here and there. Stay tuned !!! And I thank you all for the well wishes and continued support. There is so much more I want to say, but I will hold that in and use it as my motivation.

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available.
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm about to cry now!!! The Unicorn has appeared!!! Hallelujah!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Xsan (Nov 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you and know all is well!

I'm sure between the crew here we could arrange lead cars and spotters to get you through. Heck, I'm sure a few of us would run lead car for the complete trip. 

Two law rule is a good one, I'm a squirrel and would like a backup/contingency play. If plants are in a trailer and original tow vehicle has an issue, lead unit can grab trailer and keep going in case a friendly Leo wants to help the stranded motorist.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 11, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of one of my old man's favorite sayings "never break small laws when your breaking big ones".

Good to hear from you captain! Looking forward to whatever you cook up next. That Chocolate Diesel pollens already gone to good use by the way!


----------



## EnigmaticG (Nov 12, 2021)

I would mail backup clones of everything just to hedge my bets.


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 12, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> I would mail backup clones of everything just to hedge my bets.


I’ll volunteer!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Nov 12, 2021)

Ahoy Captain.... keep fighting the good fight!!

I still have some Captan Useful Magic beans for sale!

Save money! Limited time. $49 per pack plus freebie Christmas tree preservation pack.





MassGrassRoots said:


> FYI
> Priced to sell!
> 1st come 1st serve.
> 
> ...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Nov 12, 2021)

Got it !
Good to know!
txx


Barristan Whitebeard said:


> I think you can edit a post for only 24 hours after making it.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Nov 12, 2021)

Well that's good news for the old man and good news for us fans. I have a little supply but it is good to know more good things are coming.


----------



## Lester moor (Nov 12, 2021)

Chocolate trip x tranquil elephantizer F2. Day 13 from flip. Thanks useful!!!!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 13, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from you friend. Excited to see what you have coming but more excited to see you around! Good luck with the rest of your move.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Nov 13, 2021)

Auction for Captain Useful.

posted on INSTAGRAM.

only bid on this IG post.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWOn6UQrJ2H/

Cash or Cashapp ONLY.

99 starting bud with NO RESERVE.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 19, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel S1 is amazing! I'll see what I have left, if there is any and get a pic up. Makes me think I will do something with the Chocolate Diesel F3 I have. Normally I wouldn't think of grabbing a male from this type of pedigree but I really love the flavor and effect of this so I might look for one. Maybe F4 a small batch as well. Got a couple other I'll try to get pics up to move this thread along. Maybe Razz n Chocolate(great by the way) and Chocolate Covered Strawberries S1(also great).


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 20, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available.
> 
> ...



Good luck, have a buddy trail ya so no cops can even get behind ya..take it nice n easy and you will be fine.


----------



## Anthei$ (Nov 20, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Chocolate Diesel S1 is amazing!


i agree it is good weed. i had two that gave a butter and curry smell after hanging for a couple weeks. the smoke from one was like what ive read about heroin and 'nodding off' it was like i was barely aware of my surroundings and just floating in my recliner. had me taking a nap at 10am with a cuppa joe within reach.


----------



## smokey0418 (Nov 22, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy Captain.... keep fighting the good fight!!
> 
> I still have some Captan Useful Magic beans for sale!
> 
> Save money! Limited time. $49 per pack plus freebie Christmas tree preservation pack.


MassGrassRoots is stand up seller.

Great dealing with you.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 22, 2021)

The ladies and I made the trip safe and sound !!!! Stay tuned as I get things back to normal. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving !!! 

Your friend
Useful


----------



## Xsan (Nov 22, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> The ladies and I made the trip safe and sound !!!! Stay tuned as I get things back to normal. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> Your friend
> Useful



Glad to hear it! Welcome home! Hopefully you can enjoy your Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 23, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> The ladies and I made the trip safe and sound !!!! Stay tuned as I get things back to normal. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> Your friend
> Useful


Excellent!! Happy Thanksgiving and can’t wait to see what you’ve got planned


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 24, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> The ladies and I made the trip safe and sound !!!! Stay tuned as I get things back to normal. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> Your friend
> Useful


Yeah baby!!! Turn up the Luther Vandross and let that plant jizz fly!!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 24, 2021)

Boo chopped just a little over 11 weeks. Absolute beauty


----------



## M.O. (Nov 24, 2021)

God damn that is some sticky icky looking BOO hahaha. Nice job. Seriously drooling. Trics running out on the petioles and everything wow. 

Found my BOO keeper is resistant to thrips. Had them munching on all but her for a minute. Neem took care of the others but pretty cool natural resistance. 

My goal from the start has been to find my own keepers, keep moms and run from clone. My BOO went through hell while I learned but I’ve got her vigor back to strong and clones are filling the tent. Just two weeks flower here, trimmed up a bit last night. 3 BOO clones and then bottom right is a Tony Green cross I’m running for a first taste.


Got a lucky lime popped too but no sex yet so will be a minute…or five before I can post anything fun.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2021)

Time for a Useful run!!! I just dropped the seeds in...No root cubes,no paper towel method...


----------



## SteakBags (Nov 28, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Time for a Useful run!!! I just dropped the seeds in...No root cubes,no paper towel method...View attachment 5034923


Did they pop yet?


----------



## SteakBags (Nov 28, 2021)

M.O. said:


> God damn that is some sticky icky looking BOO hahaha. Nice job. Seriously drooling. Trics running out on the petioles and everything wow.
> 
> Found my BOO keeper is resistant to thrips. Had them munching on all but her for a minute. Neem took care of the others but pretty cool natural resistance.
> 
> ...


What was your initial veg time like? I’m have BOO and BB+C going right now and both seem super slow …3 of each, I feel like I have my environment dialed in and the soil is roots organics lush which I’ve only heard/seen good things with so idk what’s going on besides genetics at this point


----------



## MIRedBuds (Nov 28, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> MAN !!!!! It is so comforting to know that I have you all in my corner !!!! Things have been a bit chaotic with this whole move, but I got this. I have procured a place to live, and a couple few secondary grow spots as well. It was brought to my attention by one of my supporters that there was talk about me being done/retiring on some pages somewhere. That is simply not the case. I plan on doing this until I take the ole dirt nap so to speak. As a matter of fact, I plan on kicking it up a notch.
> 
> Also, it puts a smile on my face and warms my heart to see our page still rolling along. Although I haven't been here with you all, I still pay the advertising fees to keep our page available.
> 
> ...





M.O. said:


> God damn that is some sticky icky looking BOO hahaha. Nice job. Seriously drooling. Trics running out on the petioles and everything wow.
> 
> Found my BOO keeper is resistant to thrips. Had them munching on all but her for a minute. Neem took care of the others but pretty cool natural resistance.
> 
> ...


Great choice . Love that boo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2021)

SteakBags said:


> Did they pop yet?


Yep!!! This morning!!!


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 28, 2021)

Haven’t posted here in awhile Thought I’d throw in few pics of some dds from few grows back got some more just popping ground now


----------



## Hidden360 (Nov 29, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> This could be an interesting freebie. Got it with my last order from Mr. Bean.
> 
> View attachment 5023245


That Chem Cookie Trip was the truth, I got that by itself as a freebie from Bean a few years back!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 29, 2021)

SteakBags said:


> What was your initial veg time like? I’m have BOO and BB+C going right now and both seem super slow …3 of each, I feel like I have my environment dialed in and the soil is roots organics lush which I’ve only heard/seen good things with so idk what’s going on besides genetics at this point


My BOO was a slow vegger as well. Honestly, I feel like a lot of fems actually take a bit to get going. Obviously not all but whenever I run fems and regs together it seems the regs grow quicker early on, but the fems usually catch up eventually.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 29, 2021)

All I want for Christmas are 2 packs of BOO and BOG x BOO

Maybe it’ll happen by Valentine’s Day though. I’d totally put out for seeds


----------



## FishingwithDave (Nov 29, 2021)

Has anybody grown the BOO x Panama Red?


----------



## SteakBags (Nov 29, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> My BOO was a slow vegger as well. Honestly, I feel like a lot of fems actually take a bit to get going. Obviously not all but whenever I run fems and regs together it seems the regs grow quicker early on, but the fems usually catch up eventually.



Slow like how slow? Lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 29, 2021)

SteakBags said:


> Slow like how slow? Lol


Im not much for notes bud, sorry lol. Slow enough that I made a mental note that it was vegging slower than the other plants in the tent, that's all I got. But she picked up speed towards the end of veg and finished out nicely


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 29, 2021)

*Bag of Oranges*
Week 5


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 1, 2021)

Boo the truth, great plants


----------



## rijkmus1 (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice oranges I am trying to decide which to grow outdoors next year. I have Bannana and oranges and Blueberry and oranges. If anyone has ideas on finish time yield that would help me decide.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Dec 3, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> The ladies and I made the trip safe and sound !!!! Stay tuned as I get things back to normal. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> Your friend
> Useful


Hey Captain..... great news!

I’m thankful for you.

we will be here.

cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

Exit the blurpie and enter the Diablo and qb288!!! Out of the 2x2x3 and into a 3x3x5 Mars Hydro tent!!! Orange Cookie x Chocolate Diesel up front... Moved it out of the coffee container so she would have more room...


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 3, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> *Bag of Oranges*
> Week 5
> 
> View attachment 5037840
> View attachment 5037839


Digging on the color.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 4, 2021)

I have been going to war with people on RIU so I don't know how much longer I'll be around, so I'll try to post as many pictures as I can as they grow...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Dec 6, 2021)

Still a few left at this price! 

1 pack lucky lime.
1 pack double dipped strawberry 
1 pack blueberry & oranges.
1 Christmas tree preservation freebie
1 pack wicked Pissah seeds freebie 

ALL 5 for 149. cashapp free ship.
Single packs still only $49 free ship. 



MassGrassRoots said:


> FYI
> Priced to sell!
> 1st come 1st serve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 8, 2021)

one of my 3 boo in early veg


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 8, 2021)

Might cross boo with this phinest fatso cut


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm gonna grow another Useful strain this round. Need help deciding...

Dank Sinatra F2, Stardawg F3, or Blueberries and Chocolate.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 8, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Still a few left at this price!
> 
> 1 pack lucky lime.
> 1 pack double dipped strawberry
> ...


That blueberry and oranges is straight fire for sure


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 8, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> I'm gonna grow another Useful strain this round. Need help deciding...
> 
> Dank Sinatra F2, Stardawg F3, or Blueberries and Chocolate.


I'd go with the BB and Chocolate if I were you. It's the only one that's a true Useful original. The other two were preservation runs he did I believe.


----------



## CWF (Dec 8, 2021)

Note to self: find some of these BOO or similar seeds to try out!


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 8, 2021)

The blue + boo sounds interesting. Both have terps that smell and taste like their names. A combo of terps would be cool.

Here's my dry bud shots of 2 outta 3 BOO phenos I've grown. Pheno B and C which I call the wonky cut for my own records.
I like the bud structure and color more on B, but C has a really strong citrus nose to it. Both have only been dry about a week, so more time is needed for taste imo

BOO pheno B

BOO pheno C


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 8, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'd go with the BB and Chocolate if I were you. It's the only one that's a true Useful original. The other two were preservation runs he did I believe.


Then BB&C it is! Thanks


----------



## Xsan (Dec 8, 2021)

blueberries and oranges is vegging along here. plan to flip in about a month


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 8, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Then BB&C it is! Thanks


I also have 2 bb + c drying I just cut. Pheno A, I've grown a similar pheno indoors a few years back( as well as outdoor this past summer) Long pistils that never really die back with really nice blueberry aroma and taste ( excellent rosin, I cannot talk that up enough) and pheno B with a little nicer bud structure imo but not as strong smelling.

Blueberries and Chocolate Rosin ( 2021 outdoor)


BOO ( 2021 outdoor)


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> The blue + boo sounds interesting. Both have terps that smell and taste like their names. A combo of terps would be cool.
> 
> Here's my dry bud shots of 2 outta 3 BOO phenos I've grown. Pheno B and C which I call the wonky cut for my own records.
> I like the bud structure and color more on B, but C has a really strong citrus nose to it. Both have only been dry about a week, so more time is needed for taste imo
> ...


Daaaaaammm


----------



## M.O. (Dec 8, 2021)

SteakBags said:


> What was your initial veg time like? I’m have BOO and BB+C going right now and both seem super slow …3 of each, I feel like I have my environment dialed in and the soil is roots organics lush which I’ve only heard/seen good things with so idk what’s going on besides genetics at this point


Honesty hard for me to compare because my experience was so limited at the time. Also my method was set up to scrog and long veg to begin with. Think seed to flip was like 3 months. 8 weeks of that in two 7 gallon filling Scrog 3x3.

She grows really vigorous from clone and I think she’s worth the work. I popped those seeds in ‘19 and I’m still in love with her. I think this might be my healthiest yet. From clone roots I gave them 1 month in a quart container and 2 weeks in the 5s then flipped. They’re 3.5 feet tall after stretch. Here at day 28


----------



## M.O. (Dec 8, 2021)

I just looked at my notes and you actually want the slower growing phenos.

I had a pheno that was faster growing but it didn’t have near the smell, the sticky internal sap resin or the yield. Same everything in the tent and tall girl only yielded 6+ oz while keeper was 11+ and for someone into flower she just dominated in every aspect.
The tall girl made fantastic bubble hash tho! They both did but that tall one was made to drop heads it was crazy.

Also gave a buddy the smallest one I had for his super small space and it was more like my keeper. Fwiw!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 9, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> I'm gonna grow another Useful strain this round. Need help deciding...
> 
> Dank Sinatra F2, Stardawg F3, or Blueberries and Chocolate.


Stardawg F3 so you can pollen chuck and share with us


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 9, 2021)

12-12 from sprouting... Had to bury the OCxCD deeper because it was stretching too much...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 11, 2021)

Took this cola of Chem D x choc D at 72. She flopped over, so it was time. Plus, you can see a few nuts just starting to poke out. Lots of stress at the end. 

Wish I could tell you about her smells, but I got a positive covid test, yesterday, so no scent for me.  Feeling weak and achy, with a head cold, but it could be a lot worse.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Dec 11, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Took this cola of Chem D x choc D at 72. She flopped over, so it was time. Plus, you can see a few nuts just starting to poke out. Lots of stress at the end.
> 
> Wish I could tell you about her smells, but I got a positive covid test, yesterday, so no scent for me.  Feeling weak and achy, with a head cold, but it could be a lot worse.
> View attachment 5044521


Lookin good!

I hope you get thru covid EASILY!!! 

+++++++ VIBES Dude.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2021)

I got covid too, just lost my taste n smell on sunday.. figured it was a sinus infection until i couldnt smell the room full of plants hanging. Wasnt shit really, no fever, just tired and lots of face and head congestion.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 12, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Nice oranges I am trying to decide which to grow outdoors next year. I have Bannana and oranges and Blueberry and oranges. If anyone has ideas on finish time yield that would help me decide.


Mine (Blueberries and oranges) finished up around the second week of October on the East coast and I had to put a tent up around them to deal with the humidity problems and budrot I was having trying to let them go all the way. It was my first try at outdoors though so I'm not an experienced outdoor guy. I can't comment on yield because VA went legal in July and our plants got a very late start so mine were pretty small accordingly. I will say that I had two distinct phenos and the hybrid pheno definitely out yielded the more indica dominant one by far. I can't wait until I get the time to run it indoors and can control the environment better, it's a fantastic strain with incredible trichome production and orange terps.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Dec 12, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I got covid too, just lost my taste n smell on sunday.. figured it was a sinus infection until i couldnt smell the room full of plants hanging. Wasnt shit really, no fever, just tired and lots of face and head congestion.



+++++ VIBES get healthy!


----------



## Lester moor (Dec 12, 2021)

4 Mother's milk studs having their way with BOO in the corner.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2021)

Ladies coming along nicely


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 15, 2021)

the flowers taste and smell like strawberry and the smoke is excellent, very nice pheno just doesn't look great, Double Dipped Strawberry:


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Dec 19, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Still a few left at this price!
> 
> 1 pack lucky lime.
> 1 pack double dipped strawberry
> ...


Still a few left at this price.

also offering up rare Useful packs!

shown in pic.

all except chem d x banana available.

$80 per pack local maine or cashapp.

free pack of useful Xmas tree included.

Happy Holidays!

And ++++ vibes to Captain.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## THT (Dec 21, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Piff


Did you get a chance to grow this out? Maybe I should look at more recent posts. I am so excited to see these coming back into the main stream, its the best.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 22, 2021)

New to RIU, have read this entire thread and currently in the middle of my first grow. Not that I know much but your plants look happy and healthy. Hope to do as well in the future. PEACE


----------



## Xsan (Dec 22, 2021)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Still a few left at this price.
> 
> also offering up rare Useful packs!
> 
> ...



banana was the only fem in that bunch right?


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Dec 23, 2021)

Xsan said:


> banana was the only fem in that bunch right?


Correct buddy!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 23, 2021)

My first useful seed popped. Doubble dipped strawberries, turned out to be a trifolate. I belive thats the less technical term.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 23, 2021)

I acquired some seeds from a friend and ended up with a amnesia haze autoflower that took 90 days to finish.so my other 3 plants vegged for 3 plus months. They were getting a little out of control so. I wound up attempting a scrog on my very first grow. This is a pic of 17 days after I flipped to 12 /12. Doubble dipped is most of the front half of net, with 2 others (different strains) filling the back.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2021)

Anybody ever do the sky walker choc d?


----------



## Lester moor (Dec 23, 2021)

A useful cross from several years back. Got an itch to crack one ..glad I did. Thanks useful! Hope you are well and your garden is thriving, bringing positive vibrations to you! 
Week 7.5 from flip. 
Gum x white lotus.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Boosky (Dec 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Anybody ever do the sky walker choc d?


I tried a couple different times and couldn't get them to crack. I should go back to them since I only got a couple left. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 25, 2021)

just watered them,thus the drooping leaves


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 25, 2021)

They look healthy and happy.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 25, 2021)

Useful, thank you for all that you do! You seem to draw people to this site that are willing to reach out and give people ( strangers ) some of life's most precious gifts. Time, hard earned wisdom and a willingness to share what they have learned, just by asking. A simple gesture that is! Very, Useful. I found in a seed , that I thought would give me a escape from these crazy times! Already had the moment i planted it. I found that quite, Useful. I DID NOT KNOW, how caring for a plant, could let me relax, and reflect, on whatever was going on in my life would be Absolutely, Useful. Sharing a picture of the fruits of my labor, then getting a response from others, curiously ( made me feel) Useful. Seeing the plant that I have nurtured and cared for flourish and grow! Made me know, I was, Useful. But you sir have done this for Unknown numbers of plants and dare I say, People. So You Sir Are!!! And will always be!! USEFUL. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 25, 2021)

Trial-n-error said:


> Useful, thank you for all that you do! You seem to draw people to this site that are willing to reach out and give people ( strangers ) some of life's most precious gifts. Time, hard earned wisdom and a willingness to share what they have learned, just by asking. A simple gesture that is! Very, Useful. I found in a seed , that I thought would give me a escape from these crazy times! Already had the moment i planted it. I found that quite, Useful. I DID NOT KNOW, how caring for a plant, could let me relax, and reflect, on whatever was going on in my life would be Absolutely, Useful. Sharing a picture of the fruits of my labor, then getting a response from others, curiously ( made me feel) Useful. Seeing the plant that I have nurtured and cared for flourish and grow! Made me know, I was, Useful. But you sir have done this for Unknown numbers of plants and dare I say, People. So You Sir Are!!! And will always be!! USEFUL. MERRY CHRISTMAS


That was... Useful...


----------



## Lester moor (Dec 25, 2021)

Great words trial....you remind me of a newly sprouted seed...and I love to see and hear it! When this plant is grown for the love of the fruit and it's life it becomes part of your family. In fact, my wife referrs to my plants as " the family" I have spent time with many plants , grandparents, parents, children, grandchildren, great grandchildren etc ..every now and then you find that really awesome one of a kind genetic expression that just oozes with buety, love, kindness, and Everytime you are in the garden with it... it makes you smile. This my friend is useful..one of a kind, spreads love and smiles. Has selflessly helped my over the years more than anyone would ever consider. My only regret .....I can't clone useful like my plants! Thanks for always being there for me buddy!!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2021)

Next grow will be called "The Strawberry Patch"


----------



## smokey0418 (Dec 26, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Next grow will be called "The Strawberry Patch"View attachment 5054369


I have chose the chocolate covered strawberry and then diesel along its side.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2021)

smokey0418 said:


> I have chose the chocolate covered strawberry and then diesel along its side.


Wish I had some CCS... That would complete the set...


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 26, 2021)

I want to start 4 of these to grow in 4x4 . I would like to grow 4 different strains . 7 gallon smart pots with soil. I have double dipped growing now. Never had any of the others but ready to check them out.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 26, 2021)

Any recommendations?


----------



## M.O. (Dec 26, 2021)

Can’t go wrong with that BOO. I’m always posting and drooling over it and I know I’m not alone. You have a lot of good choices though! 

I’ve missed out on the DDS so I’m always jealous when I see them haha. You started right considering all the keepers I’ve seen posted of her.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 27, 2021)

M.O. said:


> Can’t go wrong with that BOO. I’m always posting and drooling over it and I know I’m not alone. You have a lot of good choices though!
> 
> I’ve missed out on the DDS so I’m always jealous when I see them haha. You started right considering all the keepers I’ve seen posted of her.





M.O. said:


> Can’t go wrong with that BOO. I’m always posting and drooling over it and I know I’m not alone. You have a lot of good choices though!
> 
> I’ve missed out on the DDS so I’m always jealous when I see them haha. You started right considering all the keepers I’ve seen posted of her.


Thank you, I have a 4x8 tent with a 720w, 8 bar led on one side and a couple of 390w from outlet, older blurples ,on the other. Got some clones (3) of DDS from current grow, with help. That i was going to grow with 1 auto. I figured I could shift around, to optimize lights and See how everything veges and pair them up, before flower. Similar sizes. Stretch Etc. In my experience, ( with i have none) its best to get all the information you can. Look before you leap. I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 27, 2021)

Trial-n-error said:


> Thank you, I have a 4x8 tent with a 720w, 8 bar led on one side and a couple of 390w from outlet, older blurples ,on the other. Got some clones (3) of DDS from current grow, with help. That i was going to grow with 1 auto. I figured I could shift around, to optimize lights and See how everything veges and pair them up, before flower. Similar sizes. Stretch Etc. In my experience, ( with i have none) its best to get all the information you can. Look before you leap. I appreciate any and all feedback.


If you're growing an auto with a photo, are you planning to veg the photo until the auto is finished??? The photo, unless you're going to top it or train it,is going to be HUGE!!! I've never tried to 12/12 an auto,so I don't know how that would work if you tried that... This is a Chocolate Diesel s1 after about 3 months of vegging with autos... Notice that I didn't top it??? A big mistake!!! Once the buds started getting bigger the plant kept falling over!!!I walked in the room one day and she was on the floor like someone had shot her!!!


----------



## smokey0418 (Dec 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you're growing an auto with a photo, are you planning to veg the photo until the auto is finished??? The photo, unless you're going to top it or train it,is going to be HUGE!!! I've never tried to 12/12 an auto,so I don't know how that would work if you tried that... This is a Chocolate Diesel s1 after about 3 months of vegging with autos... Notice that I didn't top it??? A big mistake!!! Once the buds started getting bigger the plant kept falling over!!!I walked in the room one day and she was on the floor like someone had shot her!!!View attachment 5054700View attachment 5054701View attachment 5054702View attachment 5054683View attachment 5054684View attachment 5054685


Looking forward too this issue, I will top mine and spread to the edges.
Beautiful!!!


----------



## M.O. (Dec 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you're growing an auto with a photo, are you planning to veg the photo until the auto is finished??? The photo, unless you're going to top it or train it,is going to be HUGE!!! I've never tried to 12/12 an auto,so I don't know how that would work if you tried that... This is a Chocolate Diesel s1 after about 3 months of vegging with autos... Notice that I didn't top it??? A big mistake!!! Once the buds started getting bigger the plant kept falling over!!!I walked in the room one day and she was on the floor like someone had shot her!!!


Damn! That straight CD looks so beautiful. I’m laughing because I’m having the same issue with my BOO right now. This is my first legit run with no scrog net in a long time. Hit them with some liquid bone meal in week 5/6 and they started falling over! Like ohhh shit good grower probs here lmao. 
I have them staked and added some liquid crab shell just for this which helps. Silica or chitin I think is what’ll stiffen them.

I’ll grab a whole plant pic at some point. Was trying to get the boo frost the other day and this pic doesn’t even do it justice. Week 6 lower nug


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 27, 2021)

M.O. said:


> Damn! That straight CD looks so beautiful. I’m laughing because I’m having the same issue with my BOO right now. This is my first legit run with no scrog net in a long time. Hit them with some liquid bone meal in week 5/6 and they started falling over! Like ohhh shit good grower probs here lmao.
> I have them staked and added some liquid crab shell just for this which helps. Silica or chitin I think is what’ll stiffen them.
> 
> I’ll grab a whole plant pic at some point. Was trying to get the boo frost the other day and this pic doesn’t even do it justice. Week 6 lower nug
> ...


From now on, if I want to grow a monster or two, I'll use tomato cages, or whatever they are called...


----------



## M.O. (Dec 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> From now on, if I want to grow a monster or two, I'll use tomato cages, or whatever they are called...


Was thinking the same. The metal ones aren’t cheap tho so was also thinking about the ones that you build slowly up. I know those aren’t cheap either but if I’m spending already. I’m undecided


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 27, 2021)

Wow, ordered a 4x3 propagation tent. Back up if things get to be too much. Probably be where I am sleeping when the little woman finds out!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 27, 2021)

M.O. said:


> Was thinking the same. The metal ones aren’t cheap tho so was also thinking about the ones that you build slowly up. I know those aren’t cheap either but if I’m spending already. I’m undecided


It's gonna be worth it in the long run


----------



## M.O. (Dec 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's gonna be worth it in the long run


I’m seriously in need of some simple extra support so I’m trying these with some matching stakes. Will know in a few days if they are too cheap or what.


----------



## ZezoZose (Dec 27, 2021)

For single plants, perhaps a peony cage...


----------



## M.O. (Dec 27, 2021)

ZezoZose said:


> For single plants, perhaps a peony cage...


That’d work too. I saw a set up named Ultomato and thought it was perfect. Couldn’t find it at a reasonable price though. The generic clips I posted work with generic stakes to make a set up just like that though so I’m hopeful. Just need these for 5s and 7s so nothing too beastie. We shall see.


----------



## M.O. (Dec 27, 2021)

I put up a lower but but what the hell this pic isn’t bad here. Can’t see the resin starting to ooze and glisten but it’s there and heavy duty. Sun glasses filtering. Getting used to a new LED so tops looking a little stressed but I caught it and they are happy and stinking like crazy. Just a couple weeks left but no way they’ll make it without some more stakes


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 28, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wish I had some CCS... That would complete the set...


Not quite.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 28, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Not quite.
> View attachment 5055660


WHAAAAAAAT!!! I'm going to have to look into this!!! Who has these???


----------



## M.O. (Dec 29, 2021)

Hell yea, nice. I think I remember seeing the x fire cookies as a freebie maybe? Never saw that sour strawberry cross though. I love some raunchy stuff as much as any old schooler but I love me some berry fire too what can I say.

My recent lucky lime pop was a male I don’t need so back to the seed chest myself.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 29, 2021)

I popped 3 Sour Strawberry Gelato seeds my last run. 2 turned out male and the 3rd was a malformed runt that never grew beyond the first set of true leaves and got culled. I’ll double back to that pack eventually because I think there’s some fun stuff hiding in those seeds.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 1, 2022)

Size matters? Smallest seeds I have seen, Blueberry Dub, the praying lady in the middle is BD, and fan leaves are 15 inches:


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 1, 2022)

Ahoy Captain & all other peeps here.

Have a happy, healthy & prosperous New Year!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New year all .. 
Good day to open packs of useful beans and watch em grow


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 1, 2022)

Doubble dipped strawberries, day 42 since flip. Getting frostier everyday. between trellis nets and still thriving.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 1, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> Size matters? Smallest seeds I have seen, Blueberry Dub, the praying lady in the middle is BD, and fan leaves are 15 inches:
> 
> View attachment 5058130View attachment 5058131


i had the same thing. Huge fans down low and tiny tiny seeds. Favorite smoke I got out of the stuff I ran from Useful too.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 1, 2022)

boo stalk before I put her in the flower room tonight she's only 16 inches tall


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 1, 2022)

b dub headed there too as soon as I get a couple cuts


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2022)

Before and after lights out


----------



## Xsan (Jan 2, 2022)

Blueberries and oranges will be flipped on Thursday


----------



## F_T_P! (Jan 2, 2022)

AlSeedsman said:


> Chocolate diesel s1View attachment 4972608 Smells only like grapefruit right now. No diesel or chocolate. I've got 9 more but... I hope useful releases the regs again.


S1 phenos will be all over the place, gonna need to run a lot more to find anything you are looking for, I have a few packs of these for that reason.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Bannana X Oranges day 2 .


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 3, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Bannana X Oranges day 2 .


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Wtf no pic
Wtf


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 3, 2022)

Hope everyone has a great year. I have read thru the journal, but not seen a lot of information on Chem4 x chocd. Has anyone grown this? Any tips or traits about this strain, would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 3, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Bannana X Oranges day 2 .


I must be going blind cause I don't see a thing!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 3, 2022)

I think I am puffing too much Blackend Oranges. Maybe I should quit for new years. Well maybe next new years.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 3, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> I think I am puffing too much Blackend Oranges. Maybe I should quit for new years. Well maybe next new years.


Try again


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 3, 2022)

I figured it out.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 4, 2022)

Got a Chocolate Diesel at about four weeks from switch. It doesn’t seem to like light. I got three different other strains going and they all seem fine but this Diesel’s leaves start turning neon green if I turn up the wattage.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 4, 2022)

M.O. said:


> I put up a lower but but what the hell this pic isn’t bad here. Can’t see the resin starting to ooze and glisten but it’s there and heavy duty. Sun glasses filtering. Getting used to a new LED so tops looking a little stressed but I caught it and they are happy and stinking like crazy. Just a couple weeks left but no way they’ll make it without some more stakes
> View attachment 5054923


What strain is it?


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 4, 2022)

Staretz44 said:


> What strain is it?


Bananas X Oranges


----------



## bostonbob (Jan 4, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> Has anybody grown the BOO x Panama Red?


Yes, spicy citrus, strong goes about 85 days.


----------



## smokey0418 (Jan 4, 2022)

bostonbob said:


> Yes, spicy citrus, strong goes about 85 days.


That’s good to know, when I’m ready for a marathon then , lol.
Thought I just come from one with Bangi Haze.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jan 4, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> S1 phenos will be all over the place, gonna need to run a lot more to find anything you are looking for, I have a few packs of these for that reason.


Ya I'm still holding some hope for the ones that remain. Never did give a smoke report, so here's one now. me and an old friend shared a nice big joint of this just the two of us and had the longest conversation we'd had in years... so it was good for something. weed that assists in conversation rather than the opposite which really is sometimes the case. The buzz was decent, no kind of "couch lock". It was a low yeilder I got like an oz the way I did it maybe 35 grams. I vegged18-6 for 3 weeks only because I was worried about stretch. Took it I think 12 weeks from then under 12 -12 to harvest. In the end not grapefruity more powdered coco but no diesel. The one I smoked that made me want the seeds was more of a diesel flavor than anything else, but that may not have even been the same pheno used by useful and the gorilla glue people, I don't know.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2022)

AlSeedsman said:


> Ya I'm still holding some hope for the ones that remain. Never did give a smoke report, so here's one now. me and an old friend shared a nice big joint of this just the two of us and had the longest conversation we'd had in years... so it was good for something. weed that assists in conversation rather than the opposite which really is sometimes the case. The buzz was decent, no kind of "couch lock". It was a low yeilder I got like an oz the way I did it maybe 35 grams. I vegged18-6 for 3 weeks only because I was worried about stretch. Took it I think 12 weeks from then under 12 -12 to harvest. In the end not grapefruity more powdered coco but no diesel. The one I smoked that made me want the seeds was more of a diesel flavor than anything else, but that may not have even been the same pheno used by useful and the gorilla glue people, I don't know.


It’s the same pheno of chocolate diesel. Katsu uses the same cut too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 5, 2022)

Here's a 3-month cure photo of my Bag of Oranges S1 (Blood Orange x Tangerine Power). Smelled like crazy Orange peels in Veg. Flower was more gummy-cream-orange early and later changed back into the orange peel smell. On harvest it was still orange peel but more sweet, and with a 3 month cure it changed into an orange-peel, metal chem skunk smell. I love it, but I got an pretty small yield out of my pheno, which is never a bad tradeoff for quality to me. Super potent smoke, pretty indica leaning effects honestly which was surprising. Smoked like chemmy skunk orange in a bong which I kind of liked. Much better in joints though as I get all sweet orange citrus. Vaped in a dynavap it tastes like straight sour orange candy zest


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 6, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Here's a 3-month cure photo of my Bag of Oranges S1 (Blood Orange x Tangerine Power). Smelled like crazy Orange peels in Veg. Flower was more gummy-cream-orange early and later changed back into the orange peel smell. On harvest it was still orange peel but more sweet, and with a 3 month cure it changed into an orange-peel, metal chem skunk smell. I love it, but I got an pretty small yield out of my pheno, which is never a bad tradeoff for quality to me. Super potent smoke, pretty indica leaning effects honestly which was surprising. Smoked like chemmy skunk orange in a bong which I kind of liked. Much better in joints though as I get all sweet orange citrus. Vaped in a dynavap it tastes like straight sour orange candy zest
> View attachment 5061190


Very nice


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 6, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> Size matters? Smallest seeds I have seen, Blueberry Dub, the praying lady in the middle is BD, and fan leaves are 15 inches:
> 
> View attachment 5058130View attachment 5058131


Praying lady on left is Monkey Juice by 3/thirteen seeds


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 6, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> Praying lady on left is Monkey Juice by 3/thirteen seeds


I ran that it was one of the reasons I started cloning everything


----------



## bostonbob (Jan 6, 2022)

BooPr (Bag of Oranges x Panama Red)
This the the plant that produced the S1's given out by Useful.
She is clone only - It was the only seed from this crossing, she's a special girl.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Jan 6, 2022)

bostonbob said:


> BooPr (Bag of Oranges x Panama Red)
> This the the plant that produced the S1's given out by Useful.
> She is clone only - It was the only seed from this crossing, she's a special girl.
> View attachment 5061786View attachment 5061791



What's the stone like from those flowers? Damn narrow leaves.


----------



## Lester moor (Jan 7, 2022)

BOO just getting hammered by 4 Mother's Milk studs.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 7, 2022)

Is the Blood Orange in that from Bodhi?


----------



## Lester moor (Jan 7, 2022)

Useful would need to confirm but I am 99% sure it is from bodhi.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 7, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Is the Blood Orange in that from Bodhi?


If you have Instagram, send him a pm and he will give you the answer. Or he will show up here eventually.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 7, 2022)

Lester moor said:


> Useful would need to confirm but I am 99% sure it is from bodhi.


Definitely Bodhi, it's Cali-O x Appalachia


----------



## bostonbob (Jan 7, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> What's the stone like from those flowers? Damn narrow leaves.


Definitely up, but chill, not racy at all.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

sorry but no pics but just harvested 2 of the chocolate diesel S1s. haven't smoked it yet but my fingers are stuck together just plucking off a lower bud to quick dry it. 

110% satisfaction on both @Useful Seeds strains I've run.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 9, 2022)

GMO/Choc Diesel harvest, about 10 weeks:


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jan 9, 2022)

bostonbob said:


> Yes, spicy citrus, strong goes about 85 days.


Just saw this response. Thank you for the info.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 10, 2022)

Staretz44 said:


> What strain is it?


Sorry I just saw this. Bag of Oranges S1 cut I’ve kept for a few years. If I had to report any negative, mine is a bit light sensitive compared to other varieties but nothing extreme. 

I’ve gotten kind of attached to this cut though as it loves my garden and is easy to keep healthy until late flower anyway on top of being killer bud. Great flavor, balance and hang time. She’s now sharing her queen space with others but holding her own still.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 10, 2022)

M.O. said:


> Sorry I just saw this. Bag of Oranges S1 cut I’ve kept for a few years. If I had to report any negative, mine is a bit light sensitive compared to other varieties but nothing extreme.
> 
> I’ve gotten kind of attached to this cut though as it loves my garden and is easy to keep healthy until late flower anyway on top of being killer bud. Great flavor, balance and hang time. She’s now sharing her queen space with others but holding her own still.


Got 2 bag of oranges on the right . Keeping around for while took few clippings waiting for them to root Big thanks to useful sending me seeds it was a fan favorite in my circle .


----------



## M.O. (Jan 10, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> Got 2 bag of oranges on the right . Keeping around for while took few clippings waiting for them to root Big thanks to useful sending me seeds it was a fan favorite in my circle .


I know the phenos can vary but in my few years cloning I’ve only had one other cut root as willingly and easy as the boo. She’d given me a false sense of experience for a bit and would probably throw roots in a cup of water in the fridge lol. Also mine has some serious natural bug resistance. So glad to see more of it!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 10, 2022)

M.O. said:


> I know the phenos can vary but in my few years cloning I’ve only had one other cut root as willingly and easy as the boo. She’d given me a false sense of experience for a bit and would probably throw roots in a cup of water in the fridge lol. Also mine has some serious natural bug resistance. So glad to see more of it!


Agree my first run I ran few clones outside in Michigan..no bug problems I did harvest little early because I was worried about the wet cold fall .. but turned out excellent . I had real good luck with orange cookies x chocolate diesel too


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 11, 2022)

Chop chop, Iced Grapefruit X Sour Princess by Useful seeds, I don't know anything about either, but this one is frosty and an interesting aroma,


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 11, 2022)

> After a little delay in seeds arriving over the Holidays everybody has received their useful seeds!! Thank you!


SHIP OR LOCAL MAINE.
Are you a Maine Caregiver or grower???
I’ll TRADE!
No harm no foul!

Seeds are collectibles ONLY! Wink



> Six pack Package deal!





> 1 pack lucky lime.
> 1 pack double dipped strawberry
> 1 pack blueberry & oranges.
> 1 Christmas tree preservation freebie
> 1 pack Plymouth County Growers &





> 1 pack of Wicked Pissah seeds
> 
> *ALL 6 for 149. cashapp free ship.
> 
> Single packs still only $49 free ship.*


Still a few left at this price.

Also offering up rare Useful packs!

shown in pic.

all except chem d x banana available.

$80 per pack local maine or cashapp.

free pack of useful Xmas tree included.

Happy Holidays!

And ++++ vibes to Captain.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 12, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> Agree my first run I ran few clones outside in Michigan..no bug problems I did harvest little early because I was worried about the wet cold fall .. but turned out excellent . I had real good luck with orange cookies x chocolate diesel too


This is awesome. I’ve not gotten to run it outside yet but I just knew she’d do well. After what I’ve experienced it’d be my first choice here.




Also, hell. Some coffee and a fat toke…

Buying veggie seeds for years I need them to have been bred in as close to my environment as possible. Seeds bred in California for example just don’t do well here in MI. I don’t see why cannabis would be any different. 

Should be plenty of room and real need for many, many seed breeders because of this. 

I’m more thankful every day for these wonderful humans keeping good beans available throughout all the bull shit. Serious heart felt thank you. 

Lastly. Sorry, it was a fat toke.

I can buy all the veggies I grow and I still grow as much as I can handle plus some. The stuff at the store is just a 3D model of the real thing unless you spend a fortune. Why would cannabis be any different?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 13, 2022)

Recently harvested three Bag of Oranges and thought they were worth sharing.
They're all very resinous, very colorful, and unmistakably smelled like oranges.
I won these seeds here on the forum, so I have @JBCSeeds & @Useful Seeds, to thank for these beauties.

*Bag of Oranges #2*


*Bag of Oranges #3*


*Bag of Oranges #4*


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jan 13, 2022)

Look


Bad Karma said:


> Recently harvested three Bag of Oranges and thought they were worth sharing.
> They're all very resinous, very colorful, and unmistakably smelled like oranges.
> I won these seeds here on the forum, so I have @JBCSeeds & @Useful Seeds, to thank for these beauties.
> 
> ...


 Real nice


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 13, 2022)

UPDATE: DOUBBLE DIPPED STRAWBERRIES front half of scrog. Day 55 flower


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 13, 2022)

Last couple posts killing it!!! Some banging looking BOO and DDS makes me want to pop another Useful seed


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jan 13, 2022)

Those are some bomb looking plants! Con


Bad Karma said:


> Recently harvested three Bag of Oranges and thought they were worth sharing.
> They're all very resinous, very colorful, and unmistakably smelled like oranges.
> I won these seeds here on the forum, so I have @JBCSeeds & @Useful Seeds, to thank for these beauties.
> 
> ...


Those are some bomb plants! Congrats


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 13, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Last couple posts killing it!!! Some banging looking BOO and DDS makes me want to pop another Useful seed


Yes sir made me start blueberry dub and oc x cd a couple of days ago


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 13, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Recently harvested three Bag of Oranges and thought they were worth sharing.
> They're all very resinous, very colorful, and unmistakably smelled like oranges.
> I won these seeds here on the forum, so I have @JBCSeeds & @Useful Seeds, to thank for these beauties.
> 
> ...



You got it growin on!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 15, 2022)

OCxCD looks like a candelabra... And I have never been witness to a plant that was so even!!! Every branch matches its opposite!!! Gonna be some nice buds on this girl too!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 15, 2022)

First time I ever had small plants from Useful, but they look great


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5053592View attachment 5053593just watered them,thus the drooping leaves


I need this picture for comparison. Yeah, wow...


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 15, 2022)

Sweet! Sometimes great things come in small packages.


----------



## bostonbob (Jan 16, 2022)

BooPr S1 
Bag of Oranges x Panama Red
Given as freebies from Useful, grown by Anonymous..

A little fasciation going on w/ this spicy orange ..


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jan 16, 2022)

bostonbob said:


> BooPr S1
> Bag of Oranges x Panama Red
> Given as freebies from Useful, grown by Anonymous..
> 
> A little fasciation going on w/ this spicy orange ..View attachment 5068566


Oh yeah, that’s mighty fine looking! Probably will have three BooPr’s in my 2022 outdoor grow. We had an extremely hot summer last year and looks like 2022 will be too. Fingers crossed they do well!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 16, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> UPDATE: DOUBBLE DIPPED STRAWBERRIES front half of scrog. Day 55 flowerView attachment 5066305


Damn I'm glad I just started soaking some of these!


----------



## bostonbob (Jan 16, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> Oh yeah, that’s mighty fine looking! Probably will have three BooPr’s in my 2022 outdoor grow. We had an extremely hot summer last year and looks like 2022 will be too. they do well!


They're very resilient. Just need 83-85 days to finish


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 17, 2022)

bostonbob said:


> They're very resilient. Just need 83-85 days to finish


I’m gonna write that down on my pack for when I get to them. Thanks Bob


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 17, 2022)

Anybody grow out Captain Useful’s Black Lime Special Reserve?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 17, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Anybody grow out Captain Useful’s Black Lime Special Reserve?


F4?


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 17, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Anybody grow out Captain Useful’s Black Lime Special Reserve?


I ran a full pack and did an OP. Still have one of the girls. Yield with great effects


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 17, 2022)

Any one in the know on when to expect a fresh drop?


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 17, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Any one in the know on when to expect a fresh drop?


Prob a minute. Useful just relocated and with him not showing his face here recently, I’d assume he’s busy setting up shop


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 18, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Prob a minute. Useful just relocated and with him not showing his face here recently, I’d assume he’s busy setting up shop


Yea I’m telling myself it was late October early November so by 4/20 we’ll be blessed. I’ll let you know if I’m able to will that into existence


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 18, 2022)

PSA: 4 free Covid tests via USPS.

stay healthy peeps!

FREE COVID TESTS MAILED TO YOUR HOME!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 18, 2022)

Hope all is well. Has anyone heard from Useful lately? Had a forum friend reach out quite worried they haven’t heard from him in a while.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Hope all is well. Has anyone heard from Useful lately? Had a forum friend reach out quite worried they haven’t heard from him in a while.


Moved, getting things together... We all miss the old man...


----------



## OVH (Jan 19, 2022)

Maybe this has been asked in this thread but what is the A.S.S. Strain that useful and some others have been making crosses with? Does anyone have any pictures or know the lineage?


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 19, 2022)

OVH said:


> Maybe this has been asked in this thread but what is the A.S.S. Strain that useful and some others have been making crosses with? Does anyone have any pictures or know the lineage?


Go check out the Bodhi thread. It’s Appalachian Super Skunk which is Appalachia (Green Crack x Tres DawG) and Super Skunk.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 19, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> I ran a full pack and did an OP. Still have one of the girls. Yield with great effects


Cheers
I did my 1st grow with BLSR..... I was very happy. 
potent meds for sure.
Thinking ahead for the spring pop.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2022)

Tired of growing autos for now... Getting a new light to put in my 3x3,so these will go in there,1each... The Strawberry Patch is still in effect for the 2x2x5...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 21, 2022)

Nice collection!



Frank Nitty said:


> Tired of growing autos for now... Getting a new light to put in my 3x3,so these will go in there,1each... The Strawberry Patch is still in effect for the 2x2x5...View attachment 5071213


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 21, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Tired of growing autos for now... Getting a new light to put in my 3x3,so these will go in there,1each... The Strawberry Patch is still in effect for the 2x2x5...View attachment 5071213


Planning running them kosher tangies myself. Keep us posted


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 21, 2022)

The kosher tangie was fire, I must’ve got kosher dominated pheno cause it was NO citrus to it just straight pinesol gas!! Everybody love it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> The kosher tangie was fire, I must’ve got kosher dominated pheno cause it was NO citrus to it just straight pinesol gas!! Everybody love it


Oh yeah it's going down


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 21, 2022)

Yeah wish I took clones


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah wish I took clones


I plan on it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice frank


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Nice frank


I'm doing so much better with photos it ceems


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm doing so much better with photos it ceems


I feel like autos are kind of hard for a new grower in spite of how they seem to be recommended to them for some odd reason. At least with photos you can make sure everything is good to go before you flip em. With autos the ride is so freaking fast it amplifies any mistakes made.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> I feel like autos are kind of hard for a new grower in spite of how they seem to be recommended to them for some odd reason. At least with photos you can make sure everything is good to go before you flip em. With autos the ride is so freaking fast it amplifies any mistakes made.


I've been growing autos for at least 4 years now... I always mess up with the feeding of them...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've been growing autos for at least 4 years now... I always mess up with the feeding of them...


I've been growing them on and off for probably 15 years, starting back when Lowryder was the go to auto and they were mostly geared towards people growing in Space buckets and computer tower grow boxes with DIY LED assemblies... and I still always screw up the feeding. And I never feel like they actually finish enough quicker to be worth it. I still keep trying them though. Just chopped a Purple Roc Berry from RocBud today actually, at around 90 days, and she smells nice and the yield looks good for a one gallon, but for that amount of time committed didn't really seem worth it. I just like the control I have over photos.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 23, 2022)

A few packs left!







MassGrassRoots said:


> SHIP OR LOCAL MAINE.
> Are you a Maine Caregiver or grower???
> I’ll TRADE!
> No harm no foul!
> ...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2022)

Once a photo is in flower,do you have to keep it on the 12-12 cycle!!! That question has been running around in my head for years!!!


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Once a photo is in flower,do you have to keep it on the 12-12 cycle!!! That question has been running around in my head for years!!!


It will reveg if you increase the hours. Decreased hours of light is ok


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> It will reveg if you increase the hours. Decreased hours of light is ok


So that's not good then? Might make them hermie?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> So that's not good then? Might make them hermie?


Not necessarily. I intentionally reveg plants all the time. I do it to keep cuts I didn't think to clone and also sometimes to sex regs so I can cull the males then send the females back to veg to get bigger. That being said, it definitely stresses some strains and especially the reveg after harvest method isn't always successful. 

Also, small, short term variations won't hurt anything typically. Like if your lights stay on for a night mid flower but you catch it right away they shouldn't reveg. It takes a few days. 

You do want to avoid frequent changes in light and dark schedules though, that can definitely stress a plant out... ask me how I know... 

And if you mean intentionally increasing the light hours during flower, yeah, that wouldn't help anything. You'd just go back to veg. 

Sorry that got a little verbose, halfway through I realized I should've asked why you were asking so I just responded to all the reasons I thought you might be asking cause I'm high AF right now lol


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 23, 2022)

First time running anything from useful, got some freebies from JBC which is what made me check his stuff out. Anyone here with any feedback on the beans in attached pic?


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 23, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> First time running anything from useful, got some freebies from JBC which is what made me check his stuff out. Anyone here with any feedback on the beans in attached pic? View attachment 5072778


If I had to pick what to pop from these, I’d go Lucky Lime first. Useful hooked me up with a pack and specifically told me that fantastic things have been coming out of those. After that, the BT x DB are two popular Bodhi strains so I’d go for those too.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 23, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> If I had to pick what to pop from these, I’d go Lucky Lime first. Useful hooked me up with a pack and specifically told me that fantastic things have been coming out of those. After that, the BT x DB are two popular Bodhi strains so I’d go for those too.


Thank you!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Not necessarily. I intentionally reveg plants all the time. I do it to keep cuts I didn't think to clone and also sometimes to sex regs so I can cull the males then send the females back to veg to get bigger. That being said, it definitely stresses some strains and especially the reveg after harvest method isn't always successful.
> 
> Also, small, short term variations won't hurt anything typically. Like if your lights stay on for a night mid flower but you catch it right away they shouldn't reveg. It takes a few days.
> 
> ...


Was just wondering what would happen... I would never have tried it without asking what would happen...


----------



## M.O. (Jan 25, 2022)

Over the years I’ve seen it asked if you can take an S1 seed and mother/clone with it indefinitely. 2 years old and counting. Still crushing carbon filters and trim scissors.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 25, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Recently harvested three Bag of Oranges and thought they were worth sharing.
> They're all very resinous, very colorful, and unmistakably smelled like oranges.
> I won these seeds here on the forum, so I have @JBCSeeds & @Useful Seeds, to thank for these beauties.
> 
> ...


Holy. Some beautiful work! Any one of these look potential keeper IMHO but should be fun choosing haha. That #3 has the look.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 25, 2022)

M.O. said:


> Over the years I’ve seen it asked if you can take an S1 seed and mother/clone with it indefinitely. 2 years old and counting. Still crushing carbon filters and trim scissors.
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941


Well done!enjoy!


----------



## bostonbob (Jan 25, 2022)

BooPr (Bag of Oranges x Panama Red) About 1/2 way home. This is the clone only that produced the S1's.


----------



## Popop (Jan 26, 2022)

Where to purchase?


----------



## smokey0418 (Jan 26, 2022)

Popop said:


> Where to purchase?


These were given as a gift with the Instagram auctions Useful held , when raising funds for his move.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 26, 2022)

Popop said:


> Where to purchase?


Great Lakes, DCSEEDEXCHANGE, and I think JBCs


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 26, 2022)

This is turning into my best grow ever!!! Nothing but Megacrop... Frost is all over the place... Gonna let them veg longer next time,let them grow up to about 3ft,then flip...


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is turning into my best grow ever!!! Nothing but Megacrop... Frost is all over the place... Gonna let them veg longer next time,let them grow up to about 3ft,then flip...View attachment 5074971View attachment 5074972View attachment 5074974


Those are looking Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 26, 2022)

Lights out


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 26, 2022)

Lights out??!
Sweet dreams are made of these! You got it growin on buddy!



Frank Nitty said:


> Lights out View attachment 5075066View attachment 5075067View attachment 5075068View attachment 5075069View attachment 5075070View attachment 5075071


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 26, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Lights out??!
> Sweet dreams are made of these! You got it growin on buddy!


Thanks grow bro!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 26, 2022)

Gotta represent for Useful


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great Lakes, DCSEEDEXCHANGE, and I think JBCs


Last time I checked both Great Lakes & Jbc Seeds were all out of useful stock! And DC only had lucky lime available.

I have some useful seeds in stock but I’m running low. 
Fingers crossed for a new Captain Useful drop soon!



MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy
> 
> check my previous posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gotta represent for Useful


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 30, 2022)

Boo number 2 in my keeper hunt


----------



## Jmass420 (Jan 30, 2022)

Boo number 3


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 30, 2022)

Chocolate Skunk is fattening up real nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 30, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> Boo number 3 View attachment 5077310


Great looking plants. I just harvested my first useful plant, DDS. I think I will pop a BOO next run. Peace


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5077383View attachment 5077384


I see your killing it as usual. Now I am going to have to run a chocolate skunk with my Boo. How is the nose on her? Should I buy more incense before I start? Lol. Grow on! Peace


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 30, 2022)

Harvested my DDS day 73 of flower.can’t wait to try it.Dense , sticky and smells like lemon pledge, kind of.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 30, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> I see your killing it as usual. Now I am going to have to run a chocolate skunk with my Boo. How is the nose on her? Should I buy more incense before I start? Lol. Grow on! Peace


I don't really smell anything unless I stem rub them or squeeze a bud to cee how hard it is, and then you get the full effect of each one... It might be because of the cooler temperatures, I might be doing something wrong and they're not smelling loud as they should be by now, cause they're in my bedroom and I don't smell anything from them unless I'm touching them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 30, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Harvested my DDS day 73 of flower.can’t wait to try it.Dense , sticky and smells like lemon pledge, kind of.View attachment 5077437View attachment 5077439


Nice,nice!!!


----------



## Xsan (Jan 30, 2022)

Some good action in here today, nick work!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't really smell anything unless I stem rub them or squeeze a bud to cee how hard it is, and then you get the full effect of each one... It might be because of the cooler temperatures, I might be doing something wrong and they're not smelling loud as they should be by now, cause they're in my bedroom and I don't smell anything from them unless I'm touching them...


I don’t think you did anything wrong. I live in the northeast and our temps have been in the single didgets and colder. As soon as the temperature dropped in my grow space, the smell faded. Just an observation. I will watch for a smoke report. Thanks


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 30, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> I don’t think you did anything wrong. I live in the northeast and our temps have been in the single didgets and colder. As soon as the temperature dropped in my grow space, the smell faded. Just an observation. I will watch for a smoke report. Thanks


do you run your lights overnight or during the day?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't really smell anything unless I stem rub them or squeeze a bud to cee how hard it is, and then you get the full effect of each one... It might be because of the cooler temperatures, I might be doing something wrong and they're not smelling loud as they should be by now, cause they're in my bedroom and I don't smell anything from them unless I'm touching them...


I take that back... When the lights go out, it,stinks from the 3 different strains!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> I don’t think you did anything wrong. I live in the northeast and our temps have been in the single didgets and colder. As soon as the temperature dropped in my grow space, the smell faded. Just an observation. I will watch for a smoke report. Thanks


What do you consider the northeast???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> do you run your lights overnight or during the day?


During the day


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2022)

Wait,you weren't talking to me... Sorry!!!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 31, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> do you run your lights overnight or during the day?


Overnight, in my 4x8, a good friend brought over some cloning gel and we took 12 cuttings during lollipopping.he took them to his grow and got them started. I bought a 4x3 propagation tent and we split the 10 that rooted. Ran 4 inch into big tent , using 6 inch inline to exaust both tents. Veg lights still going while lights out in flower tent. It pulled enough heat to keep temp up while mom was resting.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 31, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> What do you consider the northeast???


Western NY.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Western NY.


Northeast Ohio for me, but I'm thinking about moving to Buffalo or Syracuse if the bill doesn't pass here this year...


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 31, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Northeast Ohio for me, but I'm thinking about moving to Buffalo or Syracuse if the bill doesn't pass here this year...


I live between them, Finger Lakes region. We are technically not supposed to be growing yet. i heard that any outdoor grows they found were confiscated. At least smaller personal grows. No charges filed. Probably quite a few High and happy policeman. Lol


----------



## M.O. (Jan 31, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't really smell anything unless I stem rub them or squeeze a bud to cee how hard it is, and then you get the full effect of each one... It might be because of the cooler temperatures, I might be doing something wrong and they're not smelling loud as they should be by now, cause they're in my bedroom and I don't smell anything from them unless I'm touching them...


You know sometimes I think that means they’re just happy. Content.

There was a poster here a long time ago named RM3 I believe. He claimed his plants were so happy they never smelled. Quite the read if you search for it. 

I don’t agree with that because there is a rhythm to it in my opinion. My last run I paid close attention and there were weeks they would keep their smell close and we’re very content. Then some light stress did seem to kick up the funk outside the rhythm. 

Nice long dry time like 10+ days will always keep what’s there though in my experience. Those buds are stank AF now in the jar.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 31, 2022)

Blueberry Dub about 9 weeks on12/12:


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jan 31, 2022)

Wow! BINGO!



Trial-n-error said:


> Harvested my DDS day 73 of flower.can’t wait to try it.Dense , sticky and smells like lemon pledge, kind of.View attachment 5077437View attachment 5077439


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 1, 2022)

5 DDS clones, 3 gallon pots. I decided to scrog , they just seemed the perfect size and amount to fill it.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 1, 2022)

They fit nicely, i will give them a couple days to settle and flip.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 1, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> They fit nicely, i will give them a couple days to settle and flip.


How do you deal with the run-off in that setup? Or do you water just enough?


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 1, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> How do you deal with the run-off in that setup? Or do you water just enough?


I just water, slowly,, till I start to see smart pot start to leak. Clean up any mess with towels. keep it moist. I have only used 7 gallon pots up till now. The mom took 74 days to finish flowering. I am hoping 3 gallon bags will be sufficient for flower. Time will tell. Peace


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 2, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Western NY.


Not!
Just New England!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Not!
> Just New England!


Took you long enough


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 2, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Took you long enough


I’m getting old!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 2, 2022)

I miss Captain Useful.

Mojo & ++++ vibes his way!!!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 4, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> I just water, slowly,, till I start to see smart pot start to leak. Clean up any mess with towels. keep it moist. I have only used 7 gallon pots up till now. The mom took 74 days to finish flowering. I am hoping 3 gallon bags will be sufficient for flower. Time will tell. Peace


yeah 3 gal smart pots will get it done for sure. You can use a pump or battery powered garden sprayer to water slow and even too.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 4, 2022)

boo pheno 2 5 weeks


----------



## Xsan (Feb 4, 2022)

Anyone have any insight what might be in the works for the new drop when it happens? I'm hoping to finish the room and drop either a boo or CD as most of my other packs are mixed with one or the other


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5081323View attachment 5081324View attachment 5081325View attachment 5081326View attachment 5081327View attachment 5081328


Looking really nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 7, 2022)

I wish I would have let them stretch out a bit more, but I did these 12/12 from seed... I have a GG4xCD, a Kosher Tangie, a G45xCD,and a Red Jaffa staring out now that I'm going to let do that...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 9, 2022)

I hope that Useful is seeing all of these great things that we are doing in his name!!! Let's keep the good vibes going!!! Peace ya'll!!!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hope that Useful is seeing all of these great things that we are doing in his name!!! Let's keep the good vibes going!!! Peace ya'll!!!View attachment 5082809View attachment 5082810View attachment 5082811View attachment 5082812View attachment 5082814View attachment 5082815


Those look awesome. Your killing it.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5069546View attachment 5069547View attachment 5069548View attachment 5069549View attachment 5069550


You are without a doubt holding it down for Ohio.. Hope you doing well man. My housing and health situation has made it tuff to grow... Plus I'm starting from scratch no lights.... Nada.. Down but never out and will be checking on your grow... Looks like you will be teaching a master class soon enough... Peace.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Feb 9, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> UPDATE: DOUBBLE DIPPED STRAWBERRIES front half of scrog. Day 55 flowerView attachment 5066305


An example of SCROG perfectly executed.. I've got to practice this till I can do it as well as you can...


----------



## Lester moor (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## GryphonX12 (Feb 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5084747View attachment 5084748View attachment 5084749View attachment 5084750View attachment 5084751View attachment 5084752View attachment 5084747View attachment 5084748View attachment 5084749View attachment 5084750View attachment 5084751View attachment 5084752


You killed it mane! Nice work


----------



## Huncher (Feb 14, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> Blueberry Dub about 9 weeks on12/12:
> 
> View attachment 5077791


Nice job, how is the smell report on those buds? I got 2 that I just switched to 12/12 and curious for any info on the B-Dub


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 14, 2022)

Going , going......POOF!
Still a few packs left.

Double dipped strawberry
Lucky lime
And Bluberries & Oranges.
$55 w free ship.
CASH or CASHAPP ONLY!

Rarer & Limited packs in 2nd pic are $99 w free ship.

the chem D & moondawg F2 are gone.

A freebie Christmas tree preservation project seeds pack w each purchase.

That reminds me.....

What do you call a deer with no eyes?

What do you call a deer with no eyes & no legs?




MassGrassRoots said:


> A few packs left!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 14, 2022)

Ahoy Captain Useful fans....

Free Useful seeds giveaway at MassGrass Roots!

A friendly Massachusetts cannabis community & marijuana joint.

Register & post in this thread on MGR for a shot!

POST THE password “Captain Useful”.





FREE CANNABIS SEED GIVEAWAY


Registered members Only. 21+ ONLY FOR COLLECTIBLE PURPOSES ONLY! MassGrass Roots will be giving away over $1000 Dollars in top notch genetics between now & MAY 1st. Including but not limited to: 2 Packs of appropriately named Mass Super Skunk by renowned Massachusetts breeder Copy Cat...



massgrassroots.com






One of the 1st three who post the password.... I will pick one of the 3 to snag a free pack of Useful lucky lime or a pack of Useful NGDGUY’S Christmas tree preservation project seeds. Winners choice.

No harm no foul. Come grow with us.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 15, 2022)

Huncher said:


> Nice job, how is the smell report on those buds? I got 2 that I just switched to 12/12 and curious for any info on the B-Dub


I wake and bake, smell is not my strength, but, I grow in a shed outdoors which is pretty airtight, the other evening with the shed venting my whole backyard filled with a nice stink!!!


----------



## Xsan (Feb 16, 2022)

Howdy useful family, just wanted to give a quick credit where credit it due. My blueberries and oranges is humming along but the reason for the post is chocolate diesel s1 just went in the dirt and that makes me 2 for 2 on germination with useful. No crazy process just a quick scuff, soak till she cracks, and in the dirt they go. I'm hoping she pokes her head this weekend. 

I'm doing weekly photos of the blueberries and oranges in my journal but will throw a few up here when she is done.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 16, 2022)

B-Dub around 12 weeks at harvest, stinky and sticky:


----------



## ApacheBone (Feb 16, 2022)

Does anyone have any idea when another drop will happen? I’ve want to try BOO


----------



## CWF (Feb 16, 2022)

Yeah, me, too!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't think Useful is going to be dropping any seeds for a minute,unfortunately... At least as far as I know...


----------



## SteakBags (Feb 17, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> View attachment 50782965 DDS clones, 3 gallon pots. I decided to scrog , they just seemed the perfect size and amount to fill it.


did you veg these plants under a scrog? If not how did you get them to grow so flat? LST?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't think Useful is going to be dropping any seeds for a minute,unfortunately... At least as far as I know...


Hope he is ok. One of my favorite breeders and always pulled a keeper out a pack.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 17, 2022)

SteakBags said:


> did you veg these plants under a scrog? If not how did you get them to grow so flat? LST?


I did a little Supercropping and then placed my scrog net down into the canopy just a little. Then I started lst to fill it in. I kind of squish them and see where the plants want to go and go from there.


----------



## SteakBags (Feb 18, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> I did a little Supercropping and then placed my scrog net down into the canopy just a little. Then I started lst to fill it in. I kind of squish them and see where the plants want to go and go from there.


but we’re they standing straight up during veg or did you supercrop them during veg before flower


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 18, 2022)

I top and LST in veg trying to keep them as even as possible before moving to flower tent.


----------



## SteakBags (Feb 18, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> I top and LST in veg trying to keep them as even as possible before moving to flower tent.


----------



## SteakBags (Feb 18, 2022)

SteakBags said:


> oh ok got it


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 18, 2022)

Finally getting dialed in and making some good flower been a while but alot of useful strains and crosses out of oklahoma best buds quality cannabis


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello Useful folks! 
I'm ready to flip to flower a HAOG x Choc Diesel and Grape OG x Choc Diesel. Both were planted Jan 1 and I grow in Coots type soil mix. Everything seems pretty good. The Grape OG is a little fuller and the HAOG has longer Inter node spacing. Both were topped Uncle Ben style. Just wondered if anyone has grown either of these and would mind sharing anything about them? I'm really looking forward to both of these strains. Thanks


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 19, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Hello Useful folks!
> I'm ready to flip to flower a HAOG x Choc Diesel and Grape OG x Choc Diesel. Both were planted Jan 1 and I grow in Coots type soil mix. Everything seems pretty good. The Grape OG is a little fuller and the HAOG has longer Inter node spacing. Both were topped Uncle Ben style. Just wondered if anyone has grown either of these and would mind sharing anything about them? I'm really looking forward to both of these strains. Thanks


Ive grown grape og chocolate diesel heres a grow log i had i wouldn't go past 2.0ec 

veg-lights 18/6 under two hlg 288 quantum boards 50%rh @ 80F

seeds both popped 2-17-2020, no issues from cup of water into 5 gal pot organic soil
gog "grape og" easy starting fast germ rapid initial growth until week 3 growth slowed after 3 weeks and stems began to harden faster than dds. leaf smell was average not to strong. as plant matured the stems stayed slightly thinner and more delicate than dds. both maintained almost identical sizebut gog was smaller. dds shows signs of light burn on leaves no issues with gog

flower- lights 12/12 same lights 45%rh @ 75F

both went into flower at 16 inches tall 16 in wide on 4-6-2020
gog continued to stay more pliable with slightly smaller with thinner stems but had a much more uniform bud symmetry and a flatter canopy. gog's buds where smaller but had more of them the plant also was very nutrient hungry and showed signs of nutrient deficiencies on it leaves wich made trouble shooting much easier. no signs of herming and had great color tword late flower handles led better than dds but did have a higher tendency to fox tail harvested 6-22-2020 @ 28in tall.
gog is a low odor plant compared to dds very nice and easy to grow handled led better than dds
Really anything useful is good genetics just howmuch ec you can feed is the onlything that changes really this was a long time ago but hope it helps


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 19, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> Ive grown grape og chocolate diesel heres a grow log i had i wouldn't go past 2.0ec
> 
> veg-lights 18/6 under two hlg 288 quantum boards 50%rh @ 80F
> 
> ...


Interesting 
Thx for sharing!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 19, 2022)

That was a great grow report! Thanks a lot for the info. My plants are going to be pretty big I think. I'm flipping tomorrow and both plants are almost 2 feet tall. So far the grape og is looking full and has vigorously grown. Your plant looked awesome. How was it? I grew a Double Dipped Strawberries and she was pretty big. I didn't top it and it had a giant main cola, I've grown a few Useful strains and all have been stellar plants. DDS and Blue Dream x Choc Diesel were my biggest plants and produced biggest yields. Thanks again for taking time to write that up.


----------



## ApacheBone (Feb 20, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> B-Dub around 12 weeks at harvest, stinky and sticky:


Is that 12 weeks with veg included?


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 20, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> Is that 12 weeks with veg included?


no, when I turned lights to 12/12


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 20, 2022)

boo lower


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 20, 2022)

b dub doing her thing in the corner


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 20, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 5088986b dub doing her thing in the corner


Looking good, I think I recognize your Avatar from another site?


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 20, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> B-Dub around 12 weeks at harvest, stinky and sticky:
> 
> View attachment 5086721View attachment 5086722View attachment 5086723


How did these plants end up smelling for you?


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 20, 2022)

I really liked my B-Dub. Just sort of light mixed berry and earthy smell wise, but nice smoke for sure. Really dense rock buds. By far my favorite Useful strain I’ve run.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 21, 2022)

I had the same experience with the Bdub as @Learning1234, Blueberry with an earthy/hash nose and taste. Mine was one of the more potent strains I've run in quite some time, it leveled even some of the heaviest smokers I know. Also up there for favorite Useful strain, tied with the Chem D x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 21, 2022)

boo pheno 1 of 3


----------



## Xsan (Feb 22, 2022)

Well I'm not due for my weekly update in my thread but liked how this photo came out so figured I'd share here. Blueberries and oranges I believe day 46 if my math is correct.


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 23, 2022)

It was boo for me


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm seeing all of the praise for BOO!!! Must be something special!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Feb 23, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> It was boo for me


boo I just put into flower and cloned a few and have another boo mother


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

Boo hoo!!! I have no Boo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

That's the only one the old man didn't send me... I'm obviously missing out on something... But it's easy to fall in love with a lot of Useful's gear... Like, I love GG4xCD, but now Chocolate Skunk, OCxCD, Kosher Tangie and G45xCD are my side chicks that are in place right now... I LOVE being a player!!!


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 23, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> boo I just put into flower and cloned a few and have another boo mother View attachment 5090933


I've got 3 to choose from its honestly a hard choice maybe I can keep them all lol I don't think I got the colorful pheno unless they are late


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Feb 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Boo hoo!!! I have no Boo!!!


I thought I did but it turned out I have blueberries and oranges. Still a super frosty and zesty orange strain. I need to try it indoors where it can really get a chance to shine.


----------



## Xsan (Feb 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's the only one the old man didn't send me... I'm obviously missing out on something... But it's easy to fall in love with a lot of Useful's gear... Like, I love GG4xCD, but now Chocolate Skunk, OCxCD, Kosher Tangie and G45xCD are my side chicks that are in place right now... I LOVE being a player!!!


If it makes you feel any better, I'm jelly of your gg4xcd lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

New GG4xCD and Kosher Tangie


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> New GG4xCD and Kosher Tangie View attachment 5091034View attachment 5091035


Hit um with some N

This a new grow or new drop?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Hit um with some N
> 
> This a new grow or new drop?


New grow of old stock... I'm the old school fool!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 23, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Hit um with some N
> 
> This a new grow or new drop?


Just started feeding them some Megacrop.
They've been only getting water up to now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 24, 2022)

What could be wrong??? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2022)

Starving


Frank Nitty said:


> What could be wrong??? Asking for a friend...View attachment 5091359View attachment 5091360



Starving


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 24, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Starving
> 
> 
> 
> Starving


That's what I said, but I thought I would ask some Useful people seeing that it's Banana x Oranges


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 24, 2022)

In case you didn’t see JBC just dropped some of his personal useful stash on the site


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 24, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> In case you didn’t see JBC just dropped some of his personal useful stash on the site


Thanks for letting me know I am going to get a few packs.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 24, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Thanks for letting me know I am going to get a few packs.


I still can’t believe I scored and had to share the love!


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 24, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> In case you didn’t see JBC just dropped some of his personal useful stash on the site


I just grabbed a pack of the Chem 4 x BOO, and am really looking forward to popping it, especially after growing out BOO and seeing what she was capable of.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 24, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> In case you didn’t see JBC just dropped some of his personal useful stash on the site


Ty, got choc diesel s1 and blackened oranges


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 24, 2022)

I got Blackend oranges and Chem 4 diesel. There must only be a few packs. Get over there quick.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> In case you didn’t see JBC just dropped some of his personal useful stash on the site


Thanks..just grabbed the bananna og x boo.. really liked that stuff.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 24, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> I got Blackend oranges and Chem 4 diesel. There must only be a few packs. Get over there quick.


I'm so mad I missed the Blackened Oranges! Useful sent me a bunch of seconds but I'd love to have grabbed a few more packs for my hunt


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 25, 2022)

I feel fortunate to have picked up the blackend oranges. I think I read in here that he lost the male Black domina. So I guess no more of it. They were large and while I had to pull the last of Sept. They were very potent. I sure hope usefull comes back.


----------



## TankHankerous (Feb 25, 2022)

I heard a lot of great reviews about Useful Seeds so I'm excited to be able to try them out. Last night I was lucky enouugh to get some Chocolate Skunk and Jungle Chocolate from JBC. 

I'm new to growing, does anyone have experience growing either of these cultivars?


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 25, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> I'm new to growing, does anyone have experience growing either of these cultivars?


I have one Choc Skunk in very early flowering, can't comment on end results but stem rub is very promising. Very vigorous plant too


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 25, 2022)

Keep that humidity in check and air movement up with Chocolate Skunk. Really big old school looking buds on the few I ran, but I got some rot on the insides of big buds. I was struggling with humidity though, so if you can keep it under 60%, I’m sure you’ll be fine.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Feb 25, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> I heard a lot of great reviews about Useful Seeds so I'm excited to be able to try them out. Last night I was lucky enouugh to get some Chocolate Skunk and Jungle Chocolate from JBC.
> 
> I'm new to growing, does anyone have experience growing either of these cultivars?


Hey TankHankerous, I just finished my first grow. Usefuls doubble dipped strawberries, out of 5 different strains his genetics were the most forgiving. I overwatered, overfed and made my mistakes. The other strains showed sighns of not being happy long before it even affected his. She never missed a beat. Not that I would know anyways. Lol . You picked some great genetics to grow with, at least in my very limited experience. I have the chocolate skunk to run also, and look forward to seeing how things go. I Can’t give any growing advice, but I think you're going to be happy. Happy growing!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 25, 2022)

I'd like to score a pack of Bag of Oranges.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 26, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> I have one Choc Skunk in very early flowering, can't comment on end results but stem rub is very promising. Very vigorous plant too


Chocolate Skunk


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 26, 2022)

That chocolate skunk looks awesome! My next run is definitely going to be a chocolate skunk and a Chem91skv x choc diesel. Your plant made my mind up for me.


----------



## smokey0418 (Feb 26, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> I'd like to score a pack of Bag of Oranges.


Too bad that wasn’t available with the
Dozen or more that were there shortly. Would have been all over a few if my collection was smaller.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 26, 2022)

smokey0418 said:


> Too bad that wasn’t available with the
> Dozen or more that were there shortly. Would have been all over a few if my collection was smaller.


I ran the choc skunk and found a good funky one. I have a pack of the blueberries and oranges. Going to have to run em one of these days.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 26, 2022)

I grew the blueberries and oranges along with 4 or 5 other strains and I was honestly least excited about that strain. However, once they were all dried and cured that was the jar I reached for the most. I loved the taste and smell and the buzz turned out to be bueno for me. I'm glad I have more seeds.


----------



## smokey0418 (Feb 26, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> I ran the choc skunk and found a good funky one. I have a pack of the blueberries and oranges. Going to have to run em one of these days.


Yes have that one too, if the dub would have been listed I would have upped the anti. Lol 
When I looked I had ample time to make a decision. 
But how many lifetimes of seed does one need .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 26, 2022)

I topped them too soon, wish they could have been a foot taller!!!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I topped them too soon, wish they could have been a foot taller!!!View attachment 5092689View attachment 5092690


Which boards are you running in there?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 26, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Which boards are you running in there?


Qb288 135w V2 kit and 200 Diablo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 26, 2022)

That 288 is my first ever real light... Had that light for a long time and not one thing wrong with it!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That 288 is my first ever real light... Had that light for a long time and not one thing wrong with it!!!



I bought one of the b-spec 135 kits this fall to replace a 400mh that I used for veg. The 400w bulbs are pricey and low quality at the price I was willing to pay. 

The 135w blew me away, bright...bright..bright! They say it's the equivalent of 250w mh or something, I say it's as bright if not brighter than the 400w it replaced. Very happy, feels like money well spent


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 26, 2022)

This Chocolate Skunk bud has a stripe like a real skunk!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This Chocolate Skunk bud has a stripe like a real skunk!!!View attachment 5092789View attachment 5092793


Looks like whorled phyllotaxy. The colors are pretty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 26, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Looks like whorled phyllotaxy. The colors are pretty.


What's up Professor?!?!?!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 26, 2022)

Started with these cfls, a few weeks later had the qb288


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That 288 is my first ever real light... Had that light for a long time and not one thing wrong with it!!!


I have a few of the smaller HLG boards and I was impressed. I think I am going to snag me a diablo! I like to hang a HLG board on each side of a 315 cmh...thats how I'm running my 3x3 tent.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Started with these cfls, a few weeks later had the qb288 View attachment 5092854View attachment 5092855


That's a Sterilite tub too... Man,I've come a long way in a short period of time!!! I thank you all for your help and advice and support, I especially want to thank Useful, because without him,there wouldn't even be this thread... HURRY UP AND GET BACK HERE OLD MAN!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 27, 2022)

Another killer BOO pheno. Orange candy on the nose with this one.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This Chocolate Skunk bud has a stripe like a real skunk!!!View attachment 5092789View attachment 5092793


That stinks!


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 27, 2022)

Got dds starting in flower and blue berries and chocolate finishing up


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That 288 is my first ever real light... Had that light for a long time and not one thing wrong with it!!!


We pretty much made a 288 just larger footprint there pretty much perfect lights


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 27, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> We pretty much made a 288 just larger footprint there pretty much perfect lights


Who is We???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 27, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> That stinks!


Yes indeed!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This Chocolate Skunk bud has a stripe like a real skunk!!!View attachment 5092789View attachment 5092793


Post pre-harvest and cured pics. I'm curious if it'll even be noticeable.


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who is We???


My company lol but there good loghts lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 27, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Post pre-harvest and cured pics. I'm curious if it'll even be noticeable.


Probably not, but the point was that a skunk plant had a skunk stripe


----------



## Gro-n-again (Feb 27, 2022)

I get it. But it'd be cool if it keeps that look, make it the last but you smoke from that batch. Print stickers with the image of that bud and tell the friends you gift it to that it's...."real skunk....so real it grew a stripe"


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 28, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> I get it. But it'd be cool if it keeps that look, make it the last but you smoke from that batch. Print stickers with the image of that bud and tell the friends you gift it to that it's...."real skunk....so real it grew a stripe"


Good idea


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 28, 2022)

Experimental development


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Experimental development View attachment 5093844View attachment 5093845View attachment 5093846View attachment 5093847


Dang frank you must have a heck of a dehumidifier


----------



## Jmass420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> Dang frank you must have a heck of a dehumidifier


I've noticed since I also switched to led my room likes to be around 65 percent humidity when the lights are on to achieve 1.5 vpd


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hell to the mutha fuckin yea



I did not anticipate scoring these but now that I have it’s all I’ve been thinking about. A couple Banana and oranges go first.

Holding off on the pack of BOO until I have a full tent space. Will be this year though


----------



## smokey0418 (Feb 28, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Hell to the mutha fuckin yea
> 
> View attachment 5093968
> 
> ...


Boo would have been a score, you must have been early. 

Enjoy the beans


----------



## Xsan (Feb 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Experimental development View attachment 5093844View attachment 5093845View attachment 5093846View attachment 5093847



Looking great as always Frank and I do appreciate all the updates you have been posting. Can you share any info on the experiment?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm trying something like a mainline, but instead of one I have two. I'm sure it's nothing new, but it is for me. And I'm seeing how big things will get while I wait for my autos to be done and then I'll flip them. Now one question I have is since I'm vegging for that long and I'm not tying this one down, should I remove leaves???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 28, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> Dang frank you must have a heck of a dehumidifier


No,why???


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 28, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Hell to the mutha fuckin yea
> 
> View attachment 5093968
> 
> ...


Bananas and oranges is awsome just take it easy on it esp twords end of flower it doesn't like to be stressed to hard with nutes and lights


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 28, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> I've noticed since I also switched to led my room likes to be around 65 percent humidity when the lights are on to achieve 1.5 vpd


My humidity is around 30 something percent, I have awful air circulation in my grow room... I think I may have the text book space for a person NOT TO GROW IN!!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Feb 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> My humidity is around 30 something percent, I have awful air circulation in my grow room... I think I may have the text book space for a person NOT TO GROW IN!!!


If no room for fans you may try floor blower fans move a ton of air and dont need to be on the plants i use them down my rows


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 28, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> If no room for fans you may try floor blower fans move a ton of air and dont need to be on the plants i use them down my rows


I've got plenty of fans,I just can't open windows to let real air circulation because the windows are broken and boarded up..


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 1, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Hell to the mutha fuckin yea
> 
> View attachment 5093968
> 
> ...


Good score on boo


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 1, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> My humidity is around 30 something percent, I have awful air circulation in my grow room... I think I may have the text book space for a person NOT TO GROW IN!!!


are you on the east coast?

I know it’s tough for me to get my humidity up during the winter months

I damn near run my humidifier 24/7 and I barely can get the humidity to 50%

the plants seem to love it though…its better than growing during the summer on the east coast when the humidity is always over 90%


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 1, 2022)

Ohio


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 1, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> are you on the east coast?
> 
> I know it’s tough for me to get my humidity up during the winter months
> 
> ...


Very true, finding this out, may only do winter crops, helps with pests too (outdoors)


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Very true, finding this out, may only do winter crops, helps with pests too (outdoors)


I'm on east coast as well but my basement stays damp so I constantly need the dehumidifier


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Added to my small collection.


----------



## GryphonX12 (Mar 5, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Added to my small collection.


Don't Sleep on those Vashon seeds!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 5, 2022)

Dds finishing up its stretch and 1 more week for blueberries and chocolate to start its flush


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> Dds finishing up its stretch and 1 more week for blueberries and chocolate to start its flush


That's an operation right there


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's an operation right there


I try to only post my useful stuff but i breed and have others lol thanks


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 5, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> Dds finishing up its stretch and 1 more week for blueberries and chocolate to start its flush


I see you have a 5 plant limit too. lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> I see you have a 5 plant limit too. lol


Naw,your vision is just blurred


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's an operation right there


Real professional looking


----------



## copkilller (Mar 5, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> S1 phenos will be all over the place, gonna need to run a lot more to find anything you are looking for, I have a few packs of these for that reason.


nice username dude


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

copkilller said:


> nice username dude


Both of ya'll


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 6, 2022)

boo rosin 8 weeks 90 percent cloudy 10 days drying


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2022)

G45XCD, GG4xCD, Kosher Tangie


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 5097173boo rosin 8 weeks 90 percent cloudy 10 days drying


It was 9 weeks


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 11, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5099866View attachment 5099867


This is a before and after?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 11, 2022)

smokey0418 said:


> This is a before and after?


Different plants... Top picture GG4xCD and Kosher Tangie still vegging, bottom picture is GG4xCD, CS,OCxCD still chugging along...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 11, 2022)

Gonna flip the GG4xCD and Kosher Tangie soon...


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 11, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna flip the GG4xCD and Kosher Tangie soon...


They are looking good.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 11, 2022)

mostly b dub in this pic around 9 weeks


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 11, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 5100108mostly b dub in this pic around 9 weeks


Oooooweeeee


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Mar 11, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 5100108mostly b dub in this pic around 9 weeks


BINGO HE GOT BINGO.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 11, 2022)

How are my good people doing these days???


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 11, 2022)

Waitin for a drop


----------



## Xsan (Mar 11, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 5100108mostly b dub in this pic around 9 weeks


Looking good! how long are you gonna let her ride? I've got a pack of them as well. Not sure where they will fit in the lineup. I put more in my journal but why not share my blueberries and oranges at week 9 today as well


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Looking good! how long are you gonna let her ride? I've got a pack of them as well. Not sure where they will fit in the lineup. I put more in my journal but why not share my blueberries and oranges at week 9 today as well


It looks like 10 maybe 11 I'll try to get some close ups later your blueberry and oranges look nice I ran that one twice I really like it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5101312View attachment 5101313View attachment 5101314View attachment 5101315View attachment 5101316


Nice job training . She's looking healthy , happy and sturdy as a Mo F0.


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 13, 2022)

here's a little b dub bud


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5101312View attachment 5101313View attachment 5101314View attachment 5101315View attachment 5101316



Whaddya feed them, chem nutes? The pots are small for soil


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 13, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Whaddya feed them, chem nutes? The pots are small for soil


Megacrop... that's a 2 or 3 gallon pot... Should I be going bigger with soil??? If so,how much bigger???


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Megacrop... that's a 2 or 3 gallon pot... Should I be going bigger with soil??? If so,how much bigger???



Never heard of megacrop. It's always suprising how small of container hydro growers use.

I grow organically....or "naturally" and find that the larger the container the better the grow. Started with 3gal, upgraded to 5'ers and now use 30-35gal pots. Cattle nutrient totes actually


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 14, 2022)

Big roots =big fruits...in soil and hydro both. I used to grow in various hydro setups then went to organic soil and I did the same thing ...started in 3 then 5 gallon and now in 7 gallon fabric bags and I like that size a lot. Useful`s seeds make me look good every harvest.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 14, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Never heard of megacrop. It's always suprising how small of container hydro growers use.
> 
> I grow organically....or "naturally" and find that the larger the container the better the grow. Started with 3gal, upgraded to 5'ers and now use 30-35gal pots. Cattle nutrient totes actually


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5101735


I'm not doing Hydro, its all soil... MOTHER'S EARTH is the name and worm castings and Megacrop are all I use...


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 14, 2022)

@Frank Nitty Your plants always look solid. Mega crop is doing you right. I think its easier flowering in larger pots. Soil stays moist etc. Room for error. Plants like e their roots to stretch out.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 14, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> @Frank Nitty Your plants always look solid. Mega crop is doing you right. I think its easier flowering in larger pots. Soil stays moist etc. Room for error. Plants like e their roots to stretch out.


That's what I need then,larger pots because my soil drys out as soon I water my plants it seems...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 14, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> @Frank Nitty Your plants always look solid. Mega crop is doing you right. I think its easier flowering in larger pots. Soil stays moist etc. Room for error. Plants like e their roots to stretch out.


Thanks CC


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 14, 2022)

I like big pots because I don't like making teas and all that jazz, I just water. Build a good soil and it's gassed in a 5gal bucket in no time at all, quadruple that volume and it seems to last the plants thru finish.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 14, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Big roots =big fruits...in soil and hydro both. I used to grow in various hydro setups then went to organic soil and I did the same thing ...started in 3 then 5 gallon and now in 7 gallon fabric bags and I like that size a lot. Useful`s seeds make me look good every harvest.


Do you feel like 7gal would give you a water only grow? I'd be down with using smaller pots but these were free.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 14, 2022)

A lot of the stuff I've read about organic water only mixes are that they are doable down to the 7-10 gallon range. In the past some of my mixes were based on a a combo of Revs and Subcools, so I had a lot of ingredients and used a lot of teas. Since then I've gone more Coot style with limited inputs. At 7 gallons my mixes started running out of gas, so I'm now top dressing with all some Dr earth ferts every fee weeks. So far so good. Bigger is better for organic if you have room


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 14, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> A lot of the stuff I've read about organic water only mixes are that they are doable down to the 7-10 gallon range. In the past some of my mixes were based on a a combo of Revs and Subcools, so I had a lot of ingredients and used a lot of teas. Since then I've gone more Coot style with limited inputs. At 7 gallons my mixes started running out of gas, so I'm now top dressing with all some Dr earth ferts every fee weeks. So far so good. Bigger is better for organic if you have room


Did the lots of ingredients thing a long time ago..twas pricey. Honestly I've gotten great results with espoma plant/tomato tone, seems pretty well rounded and is cheap as hell.

Now its just plant tone, worm castings and calcidic lime, I reuse the soil and put azomite and green sand in every couple-few grows.


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Megacrop... that's a 2 or 3 gallon pot... Should I be going bigger with soil??? If so,how much bigger???


I really like 5 gal fabric for soil airpots or plastic for coco


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what I need then,larger pots because my soil drys out as soon I water my plants it seems...


5 gal airpot coco but 5 gal fabric in soil will do the same should cut you watering to every otherday. I do 3 gal to have smaller more manageable plants like my last pic


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 14, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> 5 gal airpot coco but 5 gal fabric in soil will do the same should cut you watering to every otherday. I do 3 gal to have smaller more manageable plants like my last pic


You call that small???


----------



## TankHankerous (Mar 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I topped them too soon, wish they could have been a foot taller!!!View attachment 5092689View attachment 5092690


Question about the fan pointed up... I wasn't sure if there would be enough air going through the canopy- but it seems a lot easier on the plants instead of an oscillating fan blowing right through them. Or maybe it was just pointed up at that moment during the picture?


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 15, 2022)

I used 5 gallon bags that came with my tent. I added gravel and sand in the bottom 3 inches. Ffof and pro mix with perlite. 
Bannana an Oranges 14 days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 15, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Question about the fan pointed up... I wasn't sure if there would be enough air going through the canopy- but it seems a lot easier on the plants instead of an oscillating fan blowing right through them. Or maybe it was just pointed up at that moment during the picture?


Straight up because it's such a small place that even on low it would have been too much for the plants... It still circulates air very well... Its not an oscillating fan either so that was another reason why it is like that...


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 16, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> You call that small???


I mean this is the last time i did a 5 gal in my tent....


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 16, 2022)

Blueberries and Chocolate at day 21 in a 1 gal radicle bag. I had to do a medium defoliation on all the plants a little earlier than I wanted, because I have too many plants in that room. The plan was to end up with 12 females and cull the 3 weakest ones. I ended up with 14 females. As far as culling some of them... It would have been like looking a harp seal pup in the eyes, and then clubbing it to death. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Gonna need to put my net up soon for the GG4xCD


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 18, 2022)

Thats a great looking plant. bet she fills in a net nicely!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Thats a great looking plant. bet she fills in a net nicely!


Thank you... Hopefully it will look this good at the end...


----------



## Boosky (Mar 18, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Big roots =big fruits...in soil and hydro both. I used to grow in various hydro setups then went to organic soil and I did the same thing ...started in 3 then 5 gallon and now in 7 gallon fabric bags and I like that size a lot. Useful`s seeds make me look good every harvest.


I have had my best grows so far indoors with 7 gallon fabric pots. Both soil and coco. Best soil/coco to yield ratio. I have only tried 10 gallon fabric pots and didn't get the dense root structure that the 7 gallon did. Although I am still learning with fabric pots I like what see so far.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 19, 2022)

DDS, around 35 days in flower.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Mar 19, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> DDS, around 35 days in flower.View attachment 5104211View attachment 5104213View attachment 5104211View attachment 5104213View attachment 5104214


Looking great!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Mar 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna need to put my net up soon for the GG4xCD View attachment 5103896View attachment 5103897View attachment 5103898View attachment 5103899View attachment 5103900


Nice!!!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 19, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Looking great!


Thanks


----------



## bostonbob (Mar 20, 2022)

Follow-up from my post, 2 months ago. 
BooPr (Bag of Oranges x Panama Red) Day 91


----------



## bostonbob (Mar 20, 2022)

Had to show one more of the buds..
Bag of Oranges x Panama Red Day 91
This is clone only, S1's were previously given out as freebie from Useful.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Mar 21, 2022)

bostonbob said:


> Had to show one more of the buds..
> Bag of Oranges x Panama Red Day 91
> This is clone only, S1's were previously given out as freebie from Useful.View attachment 5105223


Boston Bob Representing!

BINGO!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 21, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy Captain Useful fans....
> 
> Free Useful seeds giveaway at MassGrass Roots!
> 
> ...


I registered and did a few posts, and these arrived today.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 21, 2022)

bostonbob said:


> Follow-up from my post, 2 months ago.
> BooPr (Bag of Oranges x Panama Red) Day 91 View attachment 5105222


Those narrow leaves got me high just looking at them. Lol. Psychedelic, giggly bud!


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 21, 2022)

Some dds bout to finish up. Unfortunately wasn’t able to get this girl too big before flipping. Still lookin nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 21, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Those narrow leaves got me high just looking at them. Lol. Psychedelic, giggly bud!


How about this dreadhead??? Kosher Tangie...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> How about this dreadhead??? Kosher Tangie...View attachment 5105728View attachment 5105729


I've defoliated this plant twice alerady!!!


----------



## taco40 (Mar 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've defoliated this plant twice alerady!!!


Maybe it's from all the cat food


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 22, 2022)

taco40 said:


> Maybe it's from all the cat food


Kitty litter container has water for the plants in my room.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've defoliated this plant twice alerady!!!


She's one vigorous girl.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 22, 2022)

taco40 said:


> Maybe it's from all the cat food


Cat food? Wrong end. 2 posts when I searched, and neither make sense. Wrong thread to troll. Respectful adults on usefuls forum. Have a Good day. Really!


----------



## taco40 (Mar 22, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Cat food? Wrong end. 2 posts when I searched, and neither make sense. Wrong thread to troll. Respectful adults on usefuls forum. Have a Good day. Really!


Just a joke there Mr. Judgey


----------



## Xsan (Mar 22, 2022)

Just gave a DDS a scuff and is bathing now, super pumped about this one! Chocolate diesel is a bit warm but still looks like she will do just fine.


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 23, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Cat food? Wrong end. 2 posts when I searched, and neither make sense. Wrong thread to troll. Respectful adults on usefuls forum. Have a Good day. Really!


I pretty sure he was just kidding. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't know what's going on with this cat food thing but all I can think about now is Always Sunny...


----------



## Xsan (Mar 23, 2022)

First useful seed to not show me a root in the shot glass. I may have added too much root wise for its bath. I went ahead and put her in some soil to see if she pops for me. My apologies to the useful family if I sacrificed this seed to the experiment gods. I'll give her a few days and throw another try another if she stands me up


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm gonna pay for it, but what the hell, I'm always paying for something, why not this? My question is what can I use to strengthen the branches?


----------



## TevinJonson (Mar 24, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm gonna pay for it, but what the hell, I'm always paying for something, why not this? My question is what can I use to strengthen the branches?


Silica works well defoling and lolipoing early on will also help thicken them up


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 24, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm gonna pay for it, but what the hell, I'm always paying for something, why not this? My question is what can I View attachment 5107373use to strengthen the branches?View attachment 5107374View attachment 5107375


I second the silica suggestion. Made a huge difference for me. But don't go overboard. I only use it a few times in early veg.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 24, 2022)

I use silica every five days as part of Coot's malted barley enzyme tea


----------



## Sailerjerry (Mar 25, 2022)

Is cool beans a legit sourve?


----------



## poonoodle (Mar 25, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm gonna pay for it, but what the hell, I'm always paying for something, why not this? My question is what can I use to strengthen the branches?


Ive been doing Kyle Kushmans chiropractic practices. Twisting the branches until they snap. They will loosen up at first, but a few days later they stiffen up as they “heal”. There’s a YouTube video where he shows it but I can’t look it up right this minute


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 25, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Ive been doing Kyle Kushmans chiropractic practices. Twisting the branches until they snap. They will loosen up at first, but a few days later they stiffen up as they “heal”. There’s a YouTube video where he shows it but I can’t look it up right this minute


That is a great idea!!!


----------



## poonoodle (Mar 25, 2022)

Start at 19:00 if you wanna see the chiropractic work, but whole video is good. Nice soothing voice explaining his way of training. And no extra $ to spend.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 25, 2022)

Sailerjerry said:


> Is cool beans a legit sourve?


Yeah, I've ordered from them before.


----------



## Sailerjerry (Mar 25, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, I've ordered from them before.


Thank you


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 28, 2022)

still one of my favorite useful strains.week 5 for Boo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

A Tree Grows In My Tent...
This is by far my best plant ever!!!
Wish Useful could cee this...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

No lst. Topped the main stalk then topped the majority of the side branches and this is the result...


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> No lst. Topped the main stalk then topped the majority of the side branches and this is the result...


Usually what I’ll do. Top once at like node 5-6. Then Top the 8 mains one more time. Usually end up with 40-60 tops with a 5-6 week veg in coco with jacks


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> No lst. Topped the main stalk then topped the majority of the side branches and this is the result...


Are they done stretching yet. What variety is that. What is the latest on Usefull. Am I asking too many questions.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Are they done stretching yet. What variety is that. What is the latest on Usefull. Am I asking too many questions.


I hope so... I can't move the light any higher!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hope so... I can't move the light any higher!!!


I snap branches it works out well for me by 2 days they pointing up again. Bag of oranges I snapped the 4 tops over got lot more nice bud sites


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Are they done stretching yet. What variety is that. What is the latest on Usefull. Am I asking too many questions.


@MassGrassRoots is the only one who might have direct contact with him and he hasn't said anything to us about him, so I don't know...


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MassGrassRoots is the only one who might have direct contact with him and he hasn't said anything to us about him, so I don't know...


I do miss him and hope he is doing well


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

G45XCD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> I do miss him and hope he is doing well


Me too...


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> A Tree Grows In My Tent...
> This is by far my best plant ever!!!
> Wish Useful could cee this...View attachment 5109437View attachment 5109438View attachment 5109439


Clean and healthy nice!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna need to put my net up soon for the GG4xCD View attachment 5103896View attachment 5103897View attachment 5103898View attachment 5103899View attachment 5103900


It's amazing what 10 days will do!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Clean and healthy nice!


I had enough of being lazy and it seems to be paying off from the looks of it!!!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> G45XCDView attachment 5109639View attachment 5109640


Wow that's a beauty..love the structure..very nice


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I had enough of being lazy and it seems to be paying off from the looks of it!!!


By the looks of her, you may want to save some energy, for trim jail! Lol


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 28, 2022)

Hey Frank: I have some of Usefuls chem cookie trip x Christmas tree bud, that I am about to germinate. Have you grown that strain? Just curious what to expect, besides fire.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Hey Frank: I have some of Usefuls chem cookie trip x Christmas tree bud, that I am about to germinate. Have you grown that strain? Just curious what to expect, besides fire.


Nope, I don't have those... 
Sounds like you have some fire on the way!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 28, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> Wow that's a beauty..love the structure..very nice


Started out tied down and she broke loose and I didn't want to chase her so I let her run loose in the yard... She comes in and lets me know when she's hungry or I'll call her in to get a haircut...


----------



## Xsan (Mar 29, 2022)

Well since I am impatient, I dropped another DDS, actually 2 since my original. The second one got knocked off the cable box and was hanging from a spider web so I dropped a little hydrogen peroxide and water in a shot glass and figured I'd call it the experiment seed. Sure as shit she poked a root out later that day so I put her in my bin that had the blueberries and oranges. If she pokes up I'll throw a light on her until the weather warms up and I'll run her outside. Last night I dropped a third DDS that had given me a tap in 24hrs of the shot glass bath. This morning when I checked my seedling tent the original that did not give me a root has popped lol. Guess i might have a few strawberries going, what a great problem to have lol. Still at 100% germination on mr usefuls gear!


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> A Tree Grows In My Tent...
> This is by far my best plant ever!!!
> Wish Useful could cee this...View attachment 5109437View attachment 5109438View attachment 5109439


She is a beaut, what size pot is she in?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> She is a beaut, what size pot is she in?


Don't know, it doesn't say what size but I believe it to be bigger than 3 gallons


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

Well... Somehow, some unfucking believable way,the GG4xCD has hermied on me... Oh well, guess I'll just have some seedy weed,cause I'm not getting rid of it...
This shit makes me want to cry or something...
Shit's bad... 
I'm just glad that it's in the tent by itself...


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Sorry to hear about the hermie Nitty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

Shit happens


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

Gonna still treat her like the rest that I have going


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna still treat her like the rest that I have going


Hell yeah carefully pluck em off and keep it moving


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well... Somehow, some unfucking believable way,the GG4xCD has hermied on me... Oh well, guess I'll just have some seedy weed,cause I'm not getting rid of it...
> This shit makes me want to cry or something...
> Shit's bad...
> I'm just glad that it's in the tent by itself...View attachment 5110137View attachment 5110138View attachment 5110139


Had the same happen to me with that cross , I haven’t had much luck with GG4 crosses in general


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Hell yeah carefully pluck em off and keep it moving


That's what I'm doing now


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

AlienAthena said:


> Had the same happen to me with that cross , I haven’t had much luck with GG4 crosses in general


I topped it a million times!!! That's how it got so bushy,maybe I did it too much???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

I grow for personal use, so seeds are not really an issue for me... If I was growing for the purpose of making money she would have to go...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I topped it a million times!!! That's how it got so bushy,maybe I did it too much???


Nah, it's just the GG4. Her kids do that sometimes. C'est la vie


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 29, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Hell yeah carefully pluck em off and keep it moving



Try as you might ....it's heavily seeded. Make sure your tent exhaust is well filtered. I moved a male into a room on the opposite end of house from the flower room....fuckin seeds still


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 29, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Try as you might ....it's heavily seeded. Make sure your tent exhaust is well filtered. I moved a male into a room on the opposite end of house from the flower room....fuckin seeds still


I think that you are right... DAMMIT!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Nitty I feel for you. What a shame. He she was beautiful.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 30, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Nitty I feel for you. What a shame. He she was beautiful.


Shehe still is, she just fell victim to her lineage...


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shehe still is, she just fell victim to her lineage...



Was this your prize pony? The big one you'd posted recently. 

Shit does suck! I'm growing my second scrog and had one go herm on me a couple weeks into flower. Left a mighty hole in the garden that left me thinking I should try my hand at cloning again. 

It's big enough to give a fair amount of hash at least.


----------



## smokey0418 (Mar 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well... Somehow, some unfucking believable way,the GG4xCD has hermied on me... Oh well, guess I'll just have some seedy weed,cause I'm not getting rid of it...
> This shit makes me want to cry or something...
> Shit's bad...
> I'm just glad that it's in the tent by itself...View attachment 5110137View attachment 5110138View attachment 5110139


Have some regulars that are crossed with the Christmas tree. Hopefully they won’t do that as in my situation it would be almost impossible to remove them all if coming out in numbers.

Good luck.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 30, 2022)

smokey0418 said:


> Have some regulars that are crossed with the Christmas tree. Hopefully they won’t do that as in my situation it would be almost impossible to remove them all if coming out in numbers.
> 
> Good luck.


That plant went Herman Munster on me!!! It's too bad that the seeds will all hermie as well because I would be happy to grow GG4xCD for the rest of my days!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm good... On to the next!!! Chocolate Skunk...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That plant went Herman Munster on me!!! It's too bad that the seeds will all hermie as well because I would be happy to grow GG4xCD for the rest of my days!!!


No guarantee all the seeds will herm. There's definitely some evidence that the offspring of a plant that shows intersex traits are more likely to do so as well but you can still find plenty that won't.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 30, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm good... On to the next!!! Chocolate Skunk...View attachment 5110607View attachment 5110608View attachment 5110609View attachment 5110611View attachment 5110610


Thats a beast, how stinky is she? I have some of those, if may have to bump them up in rotation.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 30, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Thats a beast, how stinky is she? I have some of those, if may have to bump them up in rotation.


Stanky Danky


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 31, 2022)

Dds, going on 8 weeks, time to start flushing.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2022)

Damn shame... Still GG4xCD though, so that counts for something...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've defoliated this plant twice alerady!!!


Just did it again somewhat... Don't want to stress it out too much...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 2, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Dds, going on 8 weeks, time to start flushing. View attachment 5111421View attachment 5111422View attachment 5111423


Very nice ! U got it growin on dude.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2022)

Y'all forgive me for falling behind, but what's the story on Useful lately? The 3 places I'd shop have all been sold out for some time. Is everything well in camp Useful?
Thanks for updating if you can. I haven't kept up on this thread, and my answer is probably burried in the last 50 pages or so. I just need more time...same ol' story.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 3, 2022)

I think I read he was moving to a new home....maybe a new state. Everyone seems hopeful for his return but I've never heard anything that is certain. Every once in a while someone here sells a few packs of his gear, apparently with his blessing.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Apr 4, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I think I read he was moving to a new home....maybe a new state. Everyone seems hopeful for his return but I've never heard anything that is certain. Every once in a while someone here sells a few packs of his gear, apparently with his blessing.


I recall from this thread that Usefull wife split. He moved and I believe preserved at least some of his seed and cuts. I think that is in here somewhere. 
Bannana X Oranges 
Day 35


----------



## rijkmus1 (Apr 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Y'all forgive me for falling behind, but what's the story on Useful lately? The 3 places I'd shop have all been sold out for some time. Is everything well in camp Useful?
> Thanks for updating if you can. I haven't kept up on this thread, and my answer is probably burried in the last 50 pages or so. I just need more time...same ol' story.


I picked up two packs when JBC released some packs he was hoarding or holding on to. If you can find a pack I would snag it up. 
Bannana X Oranges


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Y'all forgive me for falling behind, but what's the story on Useful lately? The 3 places I'd shop have all been sold out for some time. Is everything well in camp Useful?
> Thanks for updating if you can. I haven't kept up on this thread, and my answer is probably burried in the last 50 pages or so. I just need more time...same ol' story.


As others have said Useful had to make a big move. Unfortunately we haven't heard from him for quite some time. I had been in touch on IG after grabbing some pollen from him, but I haven't received a response in a minute. Keep hoping for an update and hoping all is well in Useful land.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna need to put my net up soon for the GG4xCD View attachment 5103896View attachment 5103897View attachment 5103898View attachment 5103899View attachment 5103900


Bitch!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 5, 2022)

Really pissed off at how good that plant looks now, flowers and all...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 6, 2022)

Let's hope she doesn't do the same thing as the GG4xCD!!!

G45XBK in a 2x2x5


----------



## unomas (Apr 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let's hope she doesn't do the same thing as the GG4xCD!!!
> 
> G45XBK in a 2x2x5


Looking good, Frank! How are those lights treating you? We might have the same ones…HLG 135 and Diablo 200?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 9, 2022)

unomas said:


> Looking good, Frank! How are those lights treating you? We might have the same ones…HLG 135 and Diablo 200?


I've had that 288 for longer than I can remember and it has never had any problems after all that time! I love the combination of the yellowish glow that it puts off with the white and red light from the Diablo.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 9, 2022)

If you have never experienced a time in your life where you just had to go away, realign, and rethink your future because it was forced upon you, I applaud you. As most of you know, I have moved back to my home state due to a situation that was beyond my control, and it was an emotional life changing experience. As the months roll along the pain gets a little easier to deal with. I'm not cool with it, just living it. 

Enough of that. I did what a bunch of you wanted me to do. I took Black Lime Special Reserve to F5. 

I need to thank you all for keeping the page rolling, I have continued paying the advertising fees so we don't lose our spot. Money well spent !!!

Say it now because you never know 

Your friend
Useful


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 9, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> If you have never experienced a time in your life where you just had to go away, realign, and rethink your future because it was forced upon you, I applaud you. As most of you know, I have moved back to my home state due to a situation that was beyond my control, and it was an emotional life changing experience. As the months roll along the pain gets a little easier to deal with. I'm not cool with it, just living it.
> 
> Enough of that. I did what a bunch of you wanted me to do. I took Black Lime Special Reserve to F5.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> If you have never experienced a time in your life where you just had to go away, realign, and rethink your future because it was forced upon you, I applaud you. As most of you know, I have moved back to my home state due to a situation that was beyond my control, and it was an emotional life changing experience. As the months roll along the pain gets a little easier to deal with. I'm not cool with it, just living it.
> 
> Enough of that. I did what a bunch of you wanted me to do. I took Black Lime Special Reserve to F5.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I feel for your situation, in a similar spot these last 6 months. Chin up, the world is our oyster.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 10, 2022)

The first time, or any time really, a person is dealt a situation that is bad and like Useful said, beyond our control, it can be devastating. We always want and hope to fix our bad situations and sometimes we just can't. That is so hard for me. The pain is always there and you just have to live with it. I wish @Useful the best moving forward, even though moving forward can be the hardest part. People here really are amazingly caring.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Apr 10, 2022)

You were missed. Your Doubble Dipped strawberries, is the first seed I ever started. Love everything about it. Thank you, for doing what you do. I am definitely enjoying, the fruits of your labor. Peace


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 10, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> If you have never experienced a time in your life where you just had to go away, realign, and rethink your future because it was forced upon you, I applaud you. As most of you know, I have moved back to my home state due to a situation that was beyond my control, and it was an emotional life changing experience. As the months roll along the pain gets a little easier to deal with. I'm not cool with it, just living it.
> 
> Enough of that. I did what a bunch of you wanted me to do. I took Black Lime Special Reserve to F5.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that your doing well. Know that I'm praying that you s1 those mf'ers!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Apr 10, 2022)

Black lime special reserve anyone know the blood lines.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 10, 2022)

It's PARTY TIIIIIIIIIMMMMEEE!!! DAMN, I feel soooooooo much better seeing this post!!!


----------



## poonoodle (Apr 10, 2022)

Welcome back Useful!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 10, 2022)

Glad to hear from you, Mr. Useful. Good vibes towards you, and your endeavors... things will get smoother


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Great to hear from you Useful!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Bannana X Oranges day 42


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 11, 2022)

GG4xCD who??? Shr hermied on me so no longer is she the star of the story...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 11, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG4xCD who??? Shr hermied on me so no longer is she the star of the story...View attachment 5116581View attachment 5116582


This is a G45xCD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 11, 2022)

This is the foul flip artist... Big girl right there,right??? So much promise then she decided to go both ways... Sadness...Still going to smoke her though!!! I'd be a fool to throw her away!!!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Apr 11, 2022)

Doubble dipped strawberries, week 9.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 12, 2022)

Kosher Tangie won't stop with the leaves!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Kosher Tangie won't stop with the leaves!!!View attachment 5117521View attachment 5117522


Have you grown that one before? I got a pack in the drawer that I've thought about a couple times but never opened.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 13, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Have you grown that one before? I got a pack in the drawer that I've thought about a couple times but never opened.


First time... Smells like lemons!!!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 13, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> If you have never experienced a time in your life where you just had to go away, realign, and rethink your future because it was forced upon you, I applaud you. As most of you know, I have moved back to my home state due to a situation that was beyond my control, and it was an emotional life changing experience. As the months roll along the pain gets a little easier to deal with. I'm not cool with it, just living it.
> 
> Enough of that. I did what a bunch of you wanted me to do. I took Black Lime Special Reserve to F5.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you friend.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 14, 2022)

*Black Lime Special Reserve F5 *
Price has gone up, but...
GLG has it
JBC will have it Sunday at 12 PDT


----------



## Boosky (Apr 14, 2022)

Had to go to GLG to see it myself. Glad to see you back in the game @Useful Seeds Still a steal at that price. Thank you for keeping your prices affordable! I think anything these days under $150 is something I can deal with. Some of these breeders asking prices are way out of my league. Again, thank you kind sir!


----------



## Xsan (Apr 14, 2022)

Just saw the big news, what a great way to start a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 14, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Had to go to GLG to see it myself. Glad to see you back in the game @Useful Seeds Still a steal at that price. Thank you for keeping your prices affordable! I think anything these days under $150 is something I can deal with. Some of these breeders asking prices are way out of my league. Again, thank you kind sir!


The guy is tops for value!! Especially after combing thru my useful collection and finding that nearly 60% of my packs have more than 10 seeds, I think the record is 13 or 14 seeds in a vial.

There was lots of talk about that black lime a couple years ago. How's about somebody that's grown that strain give us a run down on the flav and grow review.

I love citrus strains!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 15, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> The guy is tops for value!! Especially after combing thru my useful collection and finding that nearly 60% of my packs have more than 10 seeds, I think the record is 13 or 14 seeds in a vial.
> 
> There was lots of talk about that black lime a couple years ago. How's about somebody that's grown that strain give us a run down on the flav and grow review.
> 
> I love citrus strains!


I ran a pack of the f4’s and the plants were very homogeneous. Easy to grow, productive stretch, good yields. The effects are very happy, putting a nice shine on everything. Doobs always get smoked down to the end


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 15, 2022)

I've never had weed hit me as fast and as hard as OCxCD, not even GG4xCD is like this... Took me an hour to smoke one blunt!!! I'm stuck like Chuck for real!!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've never had weed hit me as fast and as hard as OCxCD, not even GG4xCD is like this... Took me an hour to smoke one blunt!!! I'm stuck like Chuck for real!!!


You want to do a seed trade that oc x cd sounds pretty good i have a few useful seed strains i can trade plus some freebies  .oh And if anyone wants to trade im looking for bananas and oranges.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Bannana X Oranges 49 days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5121171View attachment 5121172


You're a hard working mf'er Frank! 
How many tents do you keep?

Nice job buying American on that container too!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> You're a hard working mf'er Frank!
> How many tents do you keep?
> 
> Nice job buying American on that container too!


5 tents... Each has one plant... I used to run 3-4 in each,but I don't smoke that much weed and I don't like the trimming of all that shit either!!! I keep telling myself that I don't need to grow anymore cause I have so much, but I know better than that!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> 5 tents... Each has one plant... I used to run 3-4 in each,but I don't smoke that much weed and I don't like the trimming of all that shit either!!! I keep telling myself that I don't need to grow anymore cause I have so much, but I know better than that!!!


I hear you on trimming, that shit sucks!


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5121171View attachment 5121172


That's looking so.good


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> That's looking so.good


Stacking is crazy, right??? I have this weird looking plant that is stacking the same way!!! Red Jaffa... Strangest plant I've ever seen...


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Stacking is crazy, right??? I have this weird looking plant that is stacking the same way!!! Red Jaffa... Strangest plant I've ever seen...View attachment 5121336View attachment 5121337View attachment 5121338View attachment 5121339View attachment 5121340


Gonna be a big bunch of donkey dicks!

You your tranny plant?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2022)

Tranny plant... 

Fucking butch, I mean bitch!!!


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks like you got a polyploid there pretty rare like a 4 leaf clover. should be a good yielder


----------



## MIRedBuds (Apr 20, 2022)

this is useful kosher tangie .. got nice big dome top


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 20, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 5121486this is useful kosher tangie .. got nice big dome top View attachment 5121488


Looks different from mine!!! Mine didn't stretch out like that one... I've defoliated this plant at least 3 times


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 20, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> Looks like you got a polyploid there pretty rare like a 4 leaf clover. should be a good yielder


I read up on what that was and I'm amazed... Should be interesting running the seeds that are going to come from this plant...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 20, 2022)

Today is definitely a great day!!! Went in the cabinet underneath my TV and found these!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 20, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Today is definitely a great day!!! Went in the cabinet underneath my TV and found these!!!View attachment 5121854


Pack a cone and que the Ice Cube tune! Good find


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 20, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Pack a cone and que the Ice Cube tune! Good find


Doing that now, only I'm smoking a blunt...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 21, 2022)

BINGO BUDDY!


Frank Nitty said:


> Today is definitely a great day!!! Went in the cabinet underneath my TV and found these!!!View attachment 5121854


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2022)

I have so much I forget about where I put it all...


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 21, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have so much I forget about where I put it all...


Tough problem to have!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 21, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have so much I forget about where I put it all...


Humble brag!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Humble brag!


I don't sell any of it because people are hard to trust anymore, and with the rate that I grow and the amount of plants that I usually run, there's a great overload... 
For example, this is just sitting here waiting to get put away...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have so much I forget about where I put it all...


Smoking 24-7 doesn't help none either...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 21, 2022)

Old age?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 21, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Old age?


55 is old???


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't sell any of it because people are hard to trust anymore, and with the rate that I grow and the amount of plants that I usually run, there's a great overload...
> For example, this is just sitting here waiting to get put away...View attachment 5122487


You ever make bubble or dry ice hash? I never did until this past year, it's nice. I used to toss all the trim but it yields. Starting to get enough of a surplus that I'm gonna start running flower.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 22, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> You ever make bubble or dry ice hash? I never did until this past year, it's nice. I used to toss all the trim but it yields. Starting to get enough of a surplus that I'm gonna start running flower.


Never tried,might give it a go...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 22, 2022)

I usually make butter


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Apr 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5122752View attachment 5122753View attachment 5122754


Gol'dang Frank! Gonna be some beefy colas!


----------



## Xsan (Apr 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have so much I forget about where I put it all...



Add a stash tent?


Gro-n-again said:


> You ever make bubble or dry ice hash? I never did until this past year, it's nice. I used to toss all the trim but it yields. Starting to get enough of a surplus that I'm gonna start running flower.



Dry ice for the win. Quick and easy


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 22, 2022)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> Gol'dang Frank! Gonna be some beefy colas!


I hope so


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 22, 2022)

I think I'll take the rest of those leaves off the tops... All of them actually...


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think I'll take the rest of those leaves off the tops... All of them actually...


Why


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5122752View attachment 5122753View attachment 5122754



Th


Xsan said:


> Add a stash tent?
> 
> 
> 
> Dry ice for the win. Quick and easy



I've heard that about the dry ice method and just bought a single 1gal bag to try it out. The cleanup associated with bubble hash making is kinda a pain.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 22, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Why


Just a thought... I didn't do it though...


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just a thought... I didn't do it though...



That plant has a tight structure. Kinda choking the light off for the bottom half of the plant.

What about putting some stakes around the pot and pulling the outer branches out and the inner ones to the left and right. Just to get some light farther down those branches? If that's the reason for the possible defol.

Or let it rip and defol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 22, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> That plant has a tight structure. Kinda choking the light off for the bottom half of the plant.
> 
> What about putting some stakes around the pot and pulling the outer branches out and the inner ones to the left and right. Just to get some light farther down those branches? If that's the reason for the possible defol.
> 
> Or let it rip and defol


Or I could put another light in there, like a qb100...


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 23, 2022)

Me personally I would have lollipop here, she still looks good though


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Me personally I would have lollipop here, she still looks good though View attachment 5123103


That stuff right there is what I want to get rid of,but it looked like they were trying to get bigger... It's not too late to take them, right???


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 23, 2022)

How many weeks? Maybe a little at a time,I usually do it first day of 12-12 until like week 5 when the focus go towards swelling and not growing more


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> How many weeks? Maybe a little at a time,I usually do it first day of 12-12 until like week 5 when the focus go towards swelling and not growing more


I'm gonna leave her alone as far as the lollipopping goes... I put my qb100 in there because it seemed like light was missing somewhere and now I believe that it is all covered now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 23, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> How many weeks? Maybe a little at a time,I usually do it first day of 12-12 until like week 5 when the focus go towards swelling and not growing more


I don't know, I don't count... If I had to guess it's been in flower about a month maybe... I'm just going to leave it alone and let her do her thing...


----------



## Xsan (Apr 23, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Th
> 
> 
> I've heard that about the dry ice method and just bought a single 1gal bag to try it out. The cleanup associated with bubble hash making is kinda a pain.



Cleanup can be kind of a pain with the dry ice also depending on your setup. I've only done it once and did it on a big glass coffee table. This round I bought some cheap baking pans to try. Possibly this weekend but I've gotta do some upkeep on the chocolate diesel and transplant the double dipped strawberries into her big sip so I might not get to it


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 23, 2022)

Frank, I hate to complain but I think it's time you got the gals some name tags! Just some tape or something with some dark marker noting the strain. 

Wouldn't be an issue but you got so many damn plants. 

And a question for the group...who's grown the Useful hells angel og cross?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 24, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Frank, I hate to complain but I think it's time you got the gals some name tags! Just some tape or something with some dark marker noting the strain.
> 
> Wouldn't be an issue but you got so many damn plants.
> 
> And a question for the group...who's grown the Useful hells angel og cross?


I'm about a week from harvesting my Useful HAOG x chocolate diesel and a Useful grape og. x chocolate diesel. I'm pretty excited about my HAOG. Its pretty big and the buds are big. My grape og Is not as big and the buds are less developed but I'm still pumped about it. My first run for both of them. I'm pretty sure the grape og didn't like as much top dressing as the HAOG. The HAOG had no problem with anything. Both were grown in identical conditions....soil, feed, water, etc. But the grape slowed down while the HAOG charged on and grew big. Could just be differences in the plants, but I think the grape was more sensitive to over ferts.I've looked around for info about both strains and I haven't found a lot. Both smell grest and the HAOG is the stinkier of the two. Good luck!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Frank, I hate to complain but I think it's time you got the gals some name tags! Just some tape or something with some dark marker noting the strain.
> 
> Wouldn't be an issue but you got so many damn plants.
> 
> And a question for the group...who's grown the Useful hells angel og cross?


I know the names, just not the dates they started...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2022)

G45XBK


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2022)

GG4xCD the flip artist


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2022)

Kosher Tangie


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 24, 2022)

I know every Useful seed I plant, its just the days I don't pay attention to


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 24, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know every Useful seed I plant, its just the days I don't pay attention to


Ive started writing date planted and started flower to compare yield vs time in veg ive found from seed 7 week veg and 5 from clone is ideal in 5gal but may be diff for you


----------



## TevinJonson (Apr 24, 2022)

Dds week 9


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 24, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know the names, just not the dates they started...


I should've worded it like this...Frank, you've got so many ladies that they need name tags so I can keep them straight.

It's a selfish request, I just wanna know too.

The viewers man, think of the viewers! Lol


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 24, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I'm about a week from harvesting my Useful HAOG x chocolate diesel and a Useful grape og. x chocolate diesel. I'm pretty excited about my HAOG. Its pretty big and the buds are big. My grape og Is not as big and the buds are less developed but I'm still pumped about it. My first run for both of them. I'm pretty sure the grape og didn't like as much top dressing as the HAOG. The HAOG had no problem with anything. Both were grown in identical conditions....soil, feed, water, etc. But the grape slowed down while the HAOG charged on and grew big. Could just be differences in the plants, but I think the grape was more sensitive to over ferts.I've looked around for info about both strains and I haven't found a lot. Both smell grest and the HAOG is the stinkier of the two. Good luck!


Give a post cure write up with a brief smoke report.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 26, 2022)

This isn't a Useful product, but this is a different kind of plant, Red Jaffa


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This isn't a Useful product, but this is a different kind of plant, Red Jaffa View attachment 5124506View attachment 5124507View attachment 5124550



Wouldn't smoke a puff of that weed!..."I never smoke weed grown where leaves lay on the floor"...


Lol..j/k


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 26, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Wouldn't smoke a puff of that weed!..."I never smoke weed grown where leaves lay on the floor"...
> 
> 
> Lol..j/k


Sheesh, that's clean compared to what my tents usually look like!!!


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 27, 2022)

Imagine all the leaves on the ground with outdoor grown weed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 27, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This isn't a Useful product, but this is a different kind of plant, Red Jaffa View attachment 5124506View attachment 5124507View attachment 5124550


That's a 2 gallon pot and its that big!!! It's taller than the G45XCD and it's in a 5 gallon pot!!!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Apr 27, 2022)

Looks great Frank, what are the genetics on that girl?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 27, 2022)

I believe that it's a discontinued strain because I can't find much information on it... All I'm sure of is the name and where it came from... Red Jaffa from Forum Genetics...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2022)

G45XBK, Red Jaffa, Kosher Tangie


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2022)

Kosher Tangie


----------



## Drumminghead (Apr 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Kosher Tangie View attachment 5125528View attachment 5125529View attachment 5125530View attachment 5125531


Watch out on the mutant top. I had a strawberry cough do that where looked like few branches fused together and where the bud so thick it ended up getting mold on it. Just heads up


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Kosher Tangie View attachment 5125528View attachment 5125529View attachment 5125530View attachment 5125531



What strain was it that had that skunk stripped bud? Looks the same


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Apr 28, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Kosher Tangie View attachment 5125528View attachment 5125529View attachment 5125530View attachment 5125531


She’s a funky lookin *itch.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> What strain was it that had that skunk stripped bud? Looks the same


Chocolate Skunk


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2022)

I put them in the tent that is in my room so they don't get neglected like my others did... That Kosher Tangie looks like it could go for a good stripping...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Looks great Frank, what are the genetics on that girl?


Look it up on seedfinder.com
I'm looking forward to the end result from what the article is saying!!! Heavy THC!!!


----------



## Trial-n-error (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look it up on seedfinder.com
> I'm looking forward to the end result from what the article is saying!!! Heavy THC!!!


Nice, will be interested to here your review on it. Gardens looking great. Peace


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 29, 2022)

GLG's newsletter says...
_*Useful New and Restock Coming*_

Can't wait


----------



## unomas (Apr 30, 2022)

@Frank Nitty how far do you keep the Diablo away from your plants?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2022)

unomas said:


> @Frank Nitty how far do you keep the Diablo away from your plants?


Normally not as close as they are now, but my plants never got as tall as the G45xBK and the Red Jaffa... They usually are like the Kosher Tangie and stay short and bushy... Surprisingly/thankfully the light hasn't burned anything yet...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2022)

When the lights turn back on I'll move them up some more


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> That plant has a tight structure. Kinda choking the light off for the bottom half of the plant.
> 
> What about putting some stakes around the pot and pulling the outer branches out and the inner ones to the left and right. Just to get some light farther down those branches? If that's the reason for the possible defol.
> 
> Or let it rip and defol


 I added another light to the equation


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I usually make butter


To make these...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> She’s a funky lookin *itch.


Wasn't expecting her to be so stinky!!! Lemony Skunk!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2022)

Rose them up... Better light spread as well... The only one that I'm worried about is the Kosher Tangie because of all the leaves...


----------



## unomas (May 1, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> When the lights turn back on I'll move them up some more


I asking because here’s my BOO. Turning reddish in the new growth and wondering if it’s getting too much light. Her tent mates are all fine. She’s looking lime green too. Thinking I need to transplant to a 5 gal. I tried too dressing a couple times but not change.

She’a in a 3 gallon. Buildasoil 3.0


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2022)

unomas said:


> I asking because here’s my BOO. Turning reddish in the new growth and wondering if it’s getting too much light. Her tent mates are all fine. She’s looking lime green too. Thinking I need to transplant to a 5 gal. I tried too dressing a couple times but not change.
> 
> She’a in a 3 gallon. Buildasoil 3.0


I tried a living soil for my autos and it didn't work out well sadly... I'm going back to Megacrop only for everything photo or auto... That is not because of the light...


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 2, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I tried a living soil for my autos and it didn't work out well sadly... I'm going back to Megacrop only for everything photo or auto... That is not because of the light...



Not sure how close I get to "living soil" but I've always found organics in smaller pots will run out of gas before the grow finishes. 

I also hate fertilizing and fucking with teas..it's dirty and time consuming. 

That's the reason I went with mega pots. Mix it strong (plant tone or tomato tone), age it a bit and then just water the plants. 

If you ever give it another shot try using a large tote 15gal or better.

It's easier for me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 2, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Not sure how close I get to "living soil" but I've always found organics in smaller pots will run out of gas before the grow finishes.
> 
> I also hate fertilizing and fucking with teas..it's dirty and time consuming.
> 
> ...


I'm making a composted soil using the living soil as the base... Its been cooking for 2 months at least now... I'm going to try it out in June or July...


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 2, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm making a composted soil using the living soil as the base... Its been cooking for 2 months at least now... I'm going to try it out in June or July...



Be careful with how long you cook it for... I mixed some up once in the spring and didn't use it for 7-8mo, those plants starved from the git-go. Even if your plants aren't enjoying it the microbes are chowing down the entire time. 

Small pots that time too though.


----------



## poonoodle (May 2, 2022)

GLG has 2 packs left of Mint Chocolate Trip in stock.


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 3, 2022)

unomas said:


> I asking because here’s my BOO. Turning reddish in the new growth and wondering if it’s getting too much light. Her tent mates are all fine. She’s looking lime green too. Thinking I need to transplant to a 5 gal. I tried too dressing a couple times but not change.
> 
> She’a in a 3 gallon. Buildasoil 3.0


My bannana and oranges did the same thing. I had had my light on 100% for a week. I then lowered it 6 inches. This happened I didn't figure it out for two weeks. Plant growth slowed drastically if at all.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 3, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> GLG has 2 packs left of Mint Chocolate Trip in stock.


Been holding off on planting these until I can give them the whole tent to themselves. I loved the terpenes on this strain. One of my all time favorites. My first try with them was 4 years ago and they suffered spider mites because I didn't know what I was doing IPM wise. I'd love to run them soon but there's always something in my tent and we have a stupid low plant count law. Hopefully this year will be the year for it and chem d x boo.


----------



## Trial-n-error (May 3, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> GLG has 2 packs left of Mint Chocolate Trip in stock.


One now, thanks for the headsup.


----------



## MIRedBuds (May 3, 2022)

my bag of oranges turned little color fade towards end of flower but lot of my plants turn red leaves or black leaves .. I have few clones lot greener in flower ..think it's my optic lights and temp change from day and night


----------



## Trial-n-error (May 4, 2022)

Beautiful grow, I think you are correct on the temp changes. My DDS mother grew in summer with very l litle fade. The winter clone run was loaded with color. The only environmental swing. was the lights on and off temperature swing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2022)

@Useful Seeds Just wanted to stop by and say "Hi my friend! 

I know things have been crazy for you the last year or so. Sending you well wishes and positive vibes!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 4, 2022)

My grape og x choc diesel got weird and stopped growing during flowering. Most of the leaves dried up from the tips in. The trichomes even dried up and aren't sticky. However, my HAOG grown in same soil with same bites and everything thrived. Ready to harvest soon. I'm bummed but at least the HAOG will be ok.


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 4, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> My grape og x choc diesel got weird and stopped growing during flowering. Most of the leaves dried up from the tips in. The trichomes even dried up and aren't sticky. However, my HAOG grown in same soil with same bites and everything thrived. Ready to harvest soon. I'm bummed but at least the HAOG will be ok.


Post pics!! I've been staring at that pack for a while.


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 5, 2022)

_Bannana and Oranges day 63 days._


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 5, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Post pics!! I've been staring at that pack for a while.


Sorry. No pics. I'm sad about grape og but ready for HAOG


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @Useful Seeds Just wanted to stop by and say "Hi my friend!
> 
> I know things have been crazy for you the last year or so. Sending you well wishes and positive vibes!


Where have you been lately???


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> _Bannana and Oranges day 63 days._


And you were worried


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2022)

This plant is a beautiful mess...
Kosher Tangie...
Everything that I thought could go wrong with this plant did not, and for me that's a miracle!!! I feel like I've really accomplished something finally...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where have you been lately???


I've been around, just laying low for the most part.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2022)

G45XBK


----------



## TevinJonson (May 5, 2022)

Hey does anyone here know of a fast strain not the generic Google but a short flowering useful strain or others?


----------



## TWest65 (May 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This plant is a beautiful mess...
> Kosher Tangie...
> Everything that I thought could go wrong with this plant did not, and for me that's a miracle!!! I feel like I've really accomplished something finally...View attachment 5128912View attachment 5128913


_"This plant is a beautiful mess... "_

I doubt "beautiful" is the word you'll be using when you trim her.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> _"This plant is a beautiful mess... "_
> 
> I doubt "beautiful" is the word you'll be using when you trim her.


That's why I called it a mess!!! I know what is ahead of me and I hate the thought of it... But the smoke is going to make it worth it all!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2022)

I also called it beautiful because of how the buds that were underneath fought their way through to get light, so I didn't have to take any leaves off and take the chance of stressing her out to the point of her flipping on me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2022)

I really don't like dealing with too many outside voices from unestablished people, so I come here to ask because I'm sure some of you are using these... I'm thinking about getting a dwc kit,can I use Megacrop with it,or will it clog it up??? Be gentle with me!!!


----------



## Learning1234 (May 6, 2022)

You’ll be fine with it in DWC. Jack’s is cheaper for me though. GrowGreenMI has solid deals and really low shipping rates if you can’t grab it in-person somewhere near you.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> You’ll be fine with it in DWC. Jack’s is cheaper for me though. GrowGreenMI has solid deals and really low shipping rates if you can’t grab it in-person somewhere near you.


Have like 3 different Amazon warehouses around me... Almost same day delivery... I'll check there too though... Thanks!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I really don't like dealing with too many outside voices from unestablished people, so I come here to ask because I'm sure some of you are using these... I'm thinking about getting a dwc kit,can I use Megacrop with it,or will it clog it up??? Be gentle with me!!!



Making the leap huh? Good luck


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Making the leap huh? Good luck


I'm just gonna try 1 at first, to see what it's like and then go from there...


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm just gonna try 1 at first, to see what it's like and then go from there...


I tried hydro yrs back, an ebb and flow table with rockwool and hydroton pellets. Didn't go well, way more work than I was looking for. The reason I quit growing for 12-15yrs. Lol

But I've said it before I'm lazy and I grow solely for the cheap smoke I don't necessarily enjoy growing, just smoking. Don't get me wrong I like watching them grow but if someone moved in next door that dropped off an oz a wk I'd quit growing. 

Dwc does look easier though. Wish you better luck than I had.

I'll be watching


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

Good morning to all you good people!!! Let's smoke!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 7, 2022)

Nitty you are a late to the party. I already had my second session.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Nitty you are a late to the party. I already had my second session.


Okay, Big Smokey!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

Home, home again 
I like to be here when I can 
And when I come home, cold and tired 
It's good to warm my bones beside the fire


----------



## bodhipop (May 7, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I really don't like dealing with too many outside voices from unestablished people, so I come here to ask because I'm sure some of you are using these... I'm thinking about getting a dwc kit,can I use Megacrop with it,or will it clog it up??? Be gentle with me!!!





Gro-n-again said:


> I tried hydro yrs back, an ebb and flow table with rockwool and hydroton pellets. Didn't go well, way more work than I was looking for. The reason I quit growing for 12-15yrs. Lol
> 
> But I've said it before I'm lazy and I grow solely for the cheap smoke I don't necessarily enjoy growing, just smoking. Don't get me wrong I like watching them grow but if someone moved in next door that dropped off an oz a wk I'd quit growing.
> 
> ...


I've tried everything and I hated DWC in retrospect. Even when I got it right.. never as good/complex/resinous/smelly as organic. Way more work than coco.. And if you don't have a chiller for your reservoirs to stay lower than 67 degrees forget about it. You get pythium real quick. The growth is explosive, I do like the dwc style to get them going and then transfer to coco/soil medium. Oh and... more wasted water than I expected. I wouldn't take the nutes past 1.2 EC at any time. It is fun at first and you learn something. But if you're after that quality I would stay away!!!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 7, 2022)

I agree with @bodhipop that dwc seemed cool at first because I read about the super fast growth but everything he said is true. It is a major pain trying to keep up with constantly checking and adjusting ph, making sure the reservoir is cool, etc etc. Expensive too in that a chiller is an absolute must have. Nutes are changed weekly along with the water. Growing was illegal when I started so hauling big water jugs of RO water looked conspicuous, so I bought an expensive and wasteful RO system. I was always looking for better air stones for more dissolved oxygen, better air pumps. Even with all that I still got the gnarly Brown res slime occasionally. So I had to decide if I should go completely sterile or try to combat it other ways. I switched to organic soil and its much cheaper, almost as fast, and easier. Problems still happen but not as often. Growing is more enjoyable and much less stressful. For me, that is.


----------



## TevinJonson (May 7, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I really don't like dealing with too many outside voices from unestablished people, so I come here to ask because I'm sure some of you are using these... I'm thinking about getting a dwc kit,can I use Megacrop with it,or will it clog it up??? Be gentle with me!!!


Dwc is ok a few friends use it but the maint and learning curve is not worth it to me if you're used to soil wich u are i recomend coco coir and making an auto irigation and drainage like ive been using super easy and great results


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> I've done all mediums fairly well and completely regret trying DWC. The fast growth is cool
> 
> I've tried everything and I hated DWC in retrospect. Even when I got it right.. never as good/complex/resinous/smelly as organic. Way more work than coco.. And if you don't have a chiller for your reservoirs to stay lower than 67 degrees forget about it. You get pythium real quick. The growth is explosive, I do like the dwc style to get them going and then transfer to coco/soil medium. Oh and... more wasted water than I expected. I wouldn't take the nutes past 1.2 EC at any time. It is fun at first and you learn something. But if you're after that quality I would stay away!!!


This is what I was looking for, the dark side of the story...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

TevinJonson said:


> Dwc is ok a few friends use it but the maint and learning curve is not worth it to me if you're used to soil wich u are i recomend coco coir and making an auto irigation and drainage like ive been using super easy and great results


I have autopots, done Royal Tupur, which is a form of coco, soil... I'm too lazy to be trying something like a dwc... I'll stay where I am, I do believe!!!


----------



## smokey0418 (May 7, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is what I was looking for, the dark side of the story...


 On the bright side you won’t get dirty, maybe a bit sticky though.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 7, 2022)

So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


I think I'm going to cry now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

All the wind has left my sails


----------



## smokey0418 (May 7, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


That really is terrible. 

I truly hope the best for you and the temperature falling is the mend in sight.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 7, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


Hoping for a quick recovery for ya Useful. Get well soon man.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> All the wind has left my sails


Useful is dear to me...All the fun I was having before I read that post is dead now... It was bad enough already wondering how he was doing, he comes back for a quick second, and now this... It's like getting a bucket of ice water poured on me!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 7, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


Get to the farm store asap...horse paste isle!!! J/k...not really...

Drink lots of water and load up on vitamins B,C and D.

Good luck brother!!


----------



## Xsan (May 7, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


Sorry to hear but glad your on the backside of it! @Gro-n-again is right with the vitamins listed


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 8, 2022)

I wish you well Usefull.


----------



## Rivendell (May 8, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


Keep your chin up my friend! Positive vibes headed your way.


----------



## unomas (May 8, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


Hope you get better asap!


----------



## Headgrinder (May 8, 2022)

I haven't posted in a while, but crap, get better Useful! I spent about a week straight burning up in a recliner chair because I was afraid to fall asleep on my back. Prednisone helped with the breathing. I was sick for about a month but the worst of it was about a week or so. Stay tough, get some powerful edibles, and drink as much Gatorade as possible. I promise you will make it, and you will get your nose back too. If your immune system is half as good as your breeding skills you should be better quick.


----------



## Chip Green (May 8, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> what else could possibly go wrong


A setback, is a setup for a comeback.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2022)

Chip Green said:


> A setback, is a setup for a comeback.


BIG FACTS


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Bad Dawg (May 9, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


 Hang in there brother.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2022)

Anyone know what S.B.S.C is??? I have these and I'm wondering what they are... I think it says Bad Dawg...


----------



## Bad Dawg (May 10, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anyone know what S.B.S.C is??? I have these and I'm wondering what they are... I think it says Bad Dawg...View attachment 5131084


 Thought about it all morning and can’t think of anything it would be for me. But if I come up with any ideas I’ll let you know. ‍


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 10, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Thought about it all morning and can’t think of anything it would be for me. But if I come up with any ideas I’ll let you know. ‍


I saw your name on it and was hoping you had some info on one of your creations... Or maybe it is a cross somebody made???


----------



## TWest65 (May 10, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anyone know what S.B.S.C is??? I have these and I'm wondering what they are... I think it says Bad Dawg...View attachment 5131084


Super Badass Special Cannabis


----------



## Learning1234 (May 10, 2022)

SBSE is Sour Best Shit Ever. Not sure if SBSE is anyway affiliated with SBSC, but the only thing that popped into my mind. Sour Boy Scout Cookies or something maybe. No clue.


----------



## Xr4ti309 (May 10, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Anyone know what S.B.S.C is??? I have these and I'm wondering what they are... I think it says Bad Dawg...View attachment 5131084


Seed Bandit Seed company...Bad Dawg is the strain. Look on Seedfinder.EU for more information


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 10, 2022)

Ahoy Captain Useful Great to see u poppin in. Wish things were goin bettah for you! ++++ vibes Mojo your way! I’m just now over my 2nd bout w Covid.... it sux BIGTIME

Heads up
Going , going......POOF!
Old man and the seed seedbank has a few packs left.

Before price hike SALE!

*Contact via Private message HERE or via @oldmanandtheseeds ON INSTAGRAM. *

In stock Useful seed company .

Double Dipped Strawberries. Feminized Seeds / Double Dipped Strawberries (Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Diesel) 10 Feminized Seeds

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel.
Feminized Seeds / Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds


Blueberries n Oranges Feminized Seeds / Blueberries and Oranges (Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges) 10 Feminized Seeds

Lucky Lime.
Lucky Lime F2 (Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve) 10 Regular Seeds

any Useful purchase comes with Useful freebies a six -pack of NDNGUY’S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud Preservation regular seeds & more.


$59 per pack.
FREE ship CONUS ONLY!
CASHAPP * CASH * Money Order. OR Local Maine.
Useful RARE & limited.

Black Cherry Soda x Power Malawi $99
Sunshine Daydream x Black Triangle $99 *SOLD*

21+ ONLY
NOVELTY PURPOSES ONLY!
Follow all local laws.


I have a few happy buyers & winners via this great useful useful thread.

That reminds me.....

What do you call a deer with no eyes?

What do you call a deer with no eyes & no legs?


----------



## Marker759 (May 10, 2022)

@MassGrassRoots i need a couple of those, how does one order?


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 10, 2022)

Marker759 said:


> @MassGrassRoots i need a couple of those, how does one order?


Via DM

I sent you a message


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 10, 2022)

Don't know what DM is.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 10, 2022)

Direct message.
CLICK MY ID CLICK START CONVERSATION. 

Check your mailbox.
Trying not to clutter thread.
Contact via direct message or at INSTA @Oldmanandtheseeds


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 13, 2022)

What's up with Useful, 
He kick the china virus?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy Captain Useful Great to see u poppin in. Wish things were goin bettah for you! ++++ vibes Mojo your way! I’m just now over my 2nd bout w Covid.... it sux BIGTIME
> 
> Heads up
> Going , going......POOF!
> ...


You still have the BOO??? Nevermind, I don't need any more seeds right now!!! My eyes are bigger than my gut,like my mom and dad used to tell me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

I soooooo want some though!!! I just bought a new 2x2x3 tent,soil,pots,light,etc, for my daughter's 22nd birthday, and I have enough seeds for mine and her lifetime as is...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)




----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I soooooo want some though!!! I just bought a new 2x2x3 tent,soil,pots,light,etc, for my daughter's 22nd birthday, and I have enough seeds for mine and her lifetime as is...


Daddys little girl! Swell gift! Rock on Frank Nitty.

ps. I’m here when you need/want me


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 16, 2022)

Restock at JBC if anyone is on the lookout!


----------



## Trial-n-error (May 19, 2022)

A couple pics I took while trimming usefuls DDS.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 19, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> View attachment 5136002View attachment 5136005
> A couple pics I took while trimming usefuls DDS.


bingo buddy! Await review!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2022)

Been away from here for a minute... It seems that I get into trouble when I speak my mind on this site, so I won't be posting as much to avoid any more drama... DEFINITELY not entering any more contests!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2022)

Chip Green said:


> A setback, is a setup for a comeback.


Just posted my comeback!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2022)

Chocolate Skunk...
Weed is so good I had to put it in a rhyme!!!


----------



## FishingwithDave (May 20, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chocolate Skunk...
> Weed is so good I had to put it in a rhyme!!!View attachment 5136240View attachment 5136241


You should be banned for these rhymes! JK! 
Buds look amazing!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> You should be banned for these rhymes! JK!
> Buds look amazing!


Puts me in a coma


----------



## TankHankerous (May 20, 2022)

Anyone try the GMO x Choc D. or the Chem 4/Choc D.? How about the Black Lime Special Reserve F5?


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 20, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chocolate Skunk...
> Weed is so good I had to put it in a rhyme!!!View attachment 5136240View attachment 5136241


A nitty ditty! ( insert drum roll)


----------



## FishingwithDave (May 20, 2022)

I've got a Pineapple Thai X CD, a Chem D X BananaOG, a Chocolate Covered Strawberry and three Bag of Oranges X Panama Red that I started about a month ago. As you can see in the pics, I’m getting yellowing and dried out tips on the lower leaves of these plants. I think the likely cause is nitrogen deficiency, but I don’t know for sure. Could use some help determining the issue and hopefully resolving it. (I’ve tried to provide all the details I could think of, so I apologize for the length of this post.)

These plants are 28 days old since sprouting. They are primarily growing indoors under an LED light, though I began taking them outdoors for short periods everyday since 5/11/22 to get them used to sunlight. For the first couple of weeks, they were on an 18/6 schedule, but I’ve been slowly lowering the hours of light downwards so the plants don’t flip to flower when they get transplanted outdoors. Towards the end of May, they will be transplanted outside, in the ground in No-Till soil.

The soil in the cups is year old Soil King Baby Big Rootz mixed with a small amount of worm casings (maybe a 1/8 ratio). Up until 5/16/22, I only watered the plants with water or water mixed with a small amount of Harmless Harvest coconut water. The water was filtered and Ph balanced. About a week ago, I started to see some yellowing and brown tips on a few of the lower leaves. I figured it was time to start feeding them some nutrients. On Monday, 5/16/22, I watered using a tea I made. I placed about ½ teaspoon each of Neem, Kelp and Alfalfa meal into a cheese cloth and let it soak in a quart of water for 24 hours, stirring periodically. I then mix the tea, at a ratio of 1/5 with water, and Ph balance it. Today, I again watered with this concoction. I’m thinking this tea should provide enough nitrogen and other nutrients, but that may be a bad assumption on my part.

I’m trying to wait another week before planting them in the ground because daylight will be closer to 14.5 hours where I live. Once in the ground, I know they will get all the nutrients they need. Maybe I’m over thinking all of this.

Does this look like nitrogen deficiency? Do you think my tea should be providing enough of the necessary nutrients that these girls need? Should I just stick these into the no-till soil and put this issue in the rear view mirror?

Any help and advise will be truly appreciated.


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 20, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> I've got a Pineapple Thai X CD, a Chem D X BananaOG, a Chocolate Covered Strawberry and three Bag of Oranges X Panama Red that I started about a month ago. As you can see in the pics, I’m getting yellowing and dried out tips on the lower leaves of these plants. I think the likely cause is nitrogen deficiency, but I don’t know for sure. Could use some help determining the issue and hopefully resolving it. (I’ve tried to provide all the details I could think of, so I apologize for the length of this post.)
> 
> These plants are 28 days old since sprouting. They are primarily growing indoors under an LED light, though I began taking them outdoors for short periods everyday since 5/11/22 to get them used to sunlight. For the first couple of weeks, they were on an 18/6 schedule, but I’ve been slowly lowering the hours of light downwards so the plants don’t flip to flower when they get transplanted outdoors. Towards the end of May, they will be transplanted outside, in the ground in No-Till soil.
> 
> ...


I can't read all you wrote because I am way too high from blackend oranges. Your plants will be fine outside. I think you are making it harder than it has to be. I would be worried about finishing some of the strains you have listed. I am a believer of mycos when you get them out. That little bit of wilt would not bother me either if it doesn't move to other leaves.
Bag of oranges X Panama Red I would like to see how it does.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 20, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Been away from here for a minute... It seems that I get into trouble when I speak my mind on this site, so I won't be posting as much to avoid any more drama... DEFINITELY not entering any more contests!!!View attachment 5136229View attachment 5136230View attachment 5136231View attachment 5136232View attachment 5136233View attachment 5136234View attachment 5136235View attachment 5136236View attachment 5136237


Beautiful plants @Frank Nitty. I can't imagine what you could have said for you to need to watch your tongue. You've been nothing but respectful and positive toward others that I've ever seen or read. I was wondering where you went. Glad everything is good. As usual your plants look awesome.


----------



## Rivendell (May 20, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> I've got a Pineapple Thai X CD, a Chem D X BananaOG, a Chocolate Covered Strawberry and three Bag of Oranges X Panama Red that I started about a month ago. As you can see in the pics, I’m getting yellowing and dried out tips on the lower leaves of these plants. I think the likely cause is nitrogen deficiency, but I don’t know for sure. Could use some help determining the issue and hopefully resolving it. (I’ve tried to provide all the details I could think of, so I apologize for the length of this post.)
> 
> These plants are 28 days old since sprouting. They are primarily growing indoors under an LED light, though I began taking them outdoors for short periods everyday since 5/11/22 to get them used to sunlight. For the first couple of weeks, they were on an 18/6 schedule, but I’ve been slowly lowering the hours of light downwards so the plants don’t flip to flower when they get transplanted outdoors. Towards the end of May, they will be transplanted outside, in the ground in No-Till soil.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, most of those issues are a result of plants that size in solo cups. My rule of thumb, is that if I think I need to feed in solos or start seeing any of the signs your plants are exhibiting, it is more effective to up pot than to chase issues in a cup.


----------



## FishingwithDave (May 20, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> I can't read all you wrote because I am way too high from blackend oranges. Your plants will be fine outside. I think you are making it harder than it has to be. I would be worried about finishing some of the strains you have listed. I am a believer of mycos when you get them out. That little bit of wilt would not bother me either if it doesn't move to other leaves.
> Bag of oranges X Panama Red I would like to see how it does.


Appreciate the candid info. I will definitely provide updates on this grow especially for the BOOxPR. I’m fairly new to growing so I don’t know what you mean when you say your “worried about finishing some of those strains.” Thanks again!


----------



## FishingwithDave (May 20, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> In my opinion, most of those issues are a result of plants that size in solo cups. My rule of thumb, is that if I think I need to feed in solos or start seeing any of the signs your plants are exhibiting, it is more effective to up pot than to chase issues in a cup.


Ahhh, that makes a lot of sense! I tend to over think things and hadn’t thought about outgrowing the Solo cups. Thanks for sharing that with me!


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 21, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> Appreciate the candid info. I will definitely provide updates on this grow especially for the BOOxPR. I’m fairly new to growing so I don’t know what you mean when you say your “worried about finishing some of those strains.” Thanks again!


What I am saying is that some strains take longer to flower outside. The length of the days depends on your location on planet earth. I grew Usefull blackend oranges in 2020 outdoors at n41 and I have to harvest at the end of September. I am sure that I picked a few weeks before the buds were at full maturity and potentacy. Even when harvested early was good smoke. I puy my outdoors out a on Tuesday 
and go from 24 hour light to the great outdoors. I had problems simular to yours with lower leaves and I think it is human error. What the error is you made I can't say but I do more harm to my plants trying to do to much. As long as your plants are growing you will be fine. Get them out and let those roots free to roam in some good soil. This is just the beginning you will have more serious problems with insects animals rot or mold later on.


----------



## Headgrinder (May 21, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> I've got a Pineapple Thai X CD, a Chem D X BananaOG, a Chocolate Covered Strawberry and three Bag of Oranges X Panama Red that I started about a month ago. As you can see in the pics, I’m getting yellowing and dried out tips on the lower leaves of these plants. I think the likely cause is nitrogen deficiency, but I don’t know for sure. Could use some help determining the issue and hopefully resolving it. (I’ve tried to provide all the details I could think of, so I apologize for the length of this post.)
> 
> These plants are 28 days old since sprouting. They are primarily growing indoors under an LED light, though I began taking them outdoors for short periods everyday since 5/11/22 to get them used to sunlight. For the first couple of weeks, they were on an 18/6 schedule, but I’ve been slowly lowering the hours of light downwards so the plants don’t flip to flower when they get transplanted outdoors. Towards the end of May, they will be transplanted outside, in the ground in No-Till soil.
> 
> ...


Everything looks 99% good to me. It doesn't look like anytype of deficiency. The rest of the plant looks super healthy and just about as good as I've seen. I am not sure how, because they are lower leaves, but it kinda looks like a little sunburn, or like leaves that have been indoors that are just acclimating to the outdoors. That's my opinion based on limited experience, but isn't anything that needs to be worried about. If that was spread throughout the whole plant, then I'd worry, but they look great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Headgrinder (May 21, 2022)

I wanted to add +1 for the solo cup thing. They might just want some more space too.


----------



## FishingwithDave (May 21, 2022)

Headgrinder said:


> Everything looks 99% good to me. It doesn't look like anytype of deficiency. The rest of the plant looks super healthy and just about as good as I've seen. I am not sure how, because they are lower leaves, but it kinda looks like a little sunburn, or like leaves that have been indoors that are just acclimating to the outdoors. That's my opinion based on limited experience, but isn't anything that needs to be worried about. If that was spread throughout the whole plant, then I'd worry, but they look great. Keep up the good work!


Thanks! I think it’s time to put them in the ground where they can spread their roots and get some good organic nutrients.


----------



## FishingwithDave (May 21, 2022)

Headgrinder said:


> Everything looks 99% good to me. It doesn't look like anytype of deficiency. The rest of the plant looks super healthy and just about as good as I've seen. I am not sure how, because they are lower leaves, but it kinda looks like a little sunburn, or like leaves that have been indoors that are just acclimating to the outdoors. That's my opinion based on limited experience, but isn't anything that needs to be worried about. If that was spread throughout the whole plant, then I'd worry, but they look great. Keep up the good work!


Your comment about looking like sunburn just hit me like a ton of bricks! I keep them in a foil roasting pan to make it easier to move them around, including setting them outdoors to get used to real sunlight. Sun reflecting off the foil could certainly cause sunburn.


----------



## FishingwithDave (May 21, 2022)

Here are a few more pics of the BOO x Panama Red plants. (The seeds were freebies provided by @bostonbob that were included in one of Useful’s auctions.) These haven’t been topped, but there’s already significant shoot growth,especially on BPR2.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 21, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Kosher Tangie View attachment 5125528View attachment 5125529View attachment 5125530View attachment 5125531


This plant is HUGE now, but the leaves have it looking terrible!!! Trust me though, it's still a beautiful mess!!!


----------



## Headgrinder (May 23, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Anyone try the GMO x Choc D. or the Chem 4/Choc D.? How about the Black Lime Special Reserve F5?


I have grown out lucky lime and it was awesome. I also used a stinky LL male to bring the terps and kick to a couple of strains I have been messing with. I am 100% fan of lucky lime, and useful. The plant frosts out the last couple weeks of flowering in an amazing way. The flavor is pretty powerful. My nose catches a little Jose Cuervo and it almost makes you shiver after taking a hit. I have stocked up on some of usefuls other stuff, because he definitely can pick some parents. The pic is Lucky Lime x Agent Orange. Sorry I don't have a pic of straight up Lucky Lime, but the second pic on JBC seeds is about exactly what I got (except mine weren't so bodatious) For the price (and maybe regardless of the price) there is no better breeder I have tried. I would get whatever you think you might like and get ready to enjoy some bomb sh&$. 

Useful, when you are feeling better let us know too. I'm getting a little worried about you.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 23, 2022)

Headgrinder said:


> For the price (and maybe regardless of the price) there is no better breeder I have tried. I would get whatever you think you might like and get ready to enjoy some bomb sh&$.
> 
> Useful, when you are feeling better let us know too. I'm getting a little worried about you.


Yeah I agree with that. His stuff is definitely better than most of the hype breeders out there for so much less. 

Popping 2 Chem Cookie Trips to try out and the rest will be run in a hunt. Also really excited for the CSI pack since the one seed i grew out was absolutely the best crazy high i’ve had in a long while. If I get a male from the CCT I might chuck some pollen at the Chem D Cookies.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)




----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 25, 2022)

Yummy I’m sure buddy. One day.


----------



## Trial-n-error (May 25, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5138924View attachment 5138925View attachment 5138926View attachment 5138927View attachment 5138928View attachment 5138929


Beautiful, nice pictures.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Yummy I’m sure buddy. One day.


You have Chem D x Banana Kush fems??? I have the package, but mysteriously no seeds, and I've never grown these...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> You have Chem D x Banana Kush fems??? I have the package, but mysteriously no seeds, and I've never grown these...


Yeah I'm definitely sad about this


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 25, 2022)

Ended up popping the whole pack of my Chem Cookie Trip since I don’t have self control the two I popped before are already showing their tap roots. Anyone germinate their seeds by leaving them floating in a shot glass? I’ve always wanted to, but i always moved them to paper towels. This float tech seems way better than putting them in wet paper towels since i’ve broken taproots removing the seeds from wet paper towels before. My CSI Chem D x GSC was showing 1/2 inch long roots already in less than 48 hours, and they’re in the dirt now. These Chem Cookie Trips seem really vigorous too, but the CSI seeds look like they’re just bursting with vigor. I’ll probably find the best male and make F2’s + make a Chem D/GSC backcross/in-cross of some kind with my keeper females.


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 25, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah I'm definitely sad about this



I'd be digging thru the carpets like a crackhead if that happened to me


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> I'd be digging thru the carpets like a crackhead if that happened to me


The seeds came in a capsule and it is gone... I have looked everywhere... I'm thinking that my ex let her son go through my shit when I was in prison... It would be hard for me to miss a light, but way easier to miss some seeds...Nine times out of ten he fucked them up because he hasn't a clue about growing... Wish I could get in touch with the Old Man personally to see what he has in the archives...


----------



## Xsan (May 25, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5138924View attachment 5138925View attachment 5138926View attachment 5138927View attachment 5138928View attachment 5138929


First, I just got to say thank you for all your contributions to this thread, you are putting in work and I appreciate getting to see shots of the captains gear! I'm sure you mentioned which one this is in one of your other posts but any chance you could remind me?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)

Xsan said:


> First, I just got to say thank you for all your contributions to this thread, you are putting in work and I appreciate getting to see shots of the captains gear! I'm sure you mentioned which one this is in one of your other posts but any chance you could remind me?


G45XCD from Useful


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)

Red Jaffa from Forum Genetics


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)

FOUND EM!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (May 26, 2022)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!

I had that happen with some super lemon haze fems. Bought 3-4 packs and lost those mofos, now I've got a few jars that I store seeds in... I tore those jars apart, swore my wife pitched them.

A year or so later I found them....made my week!


----------



## smokey0418 (May 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> FOUND EM!!!View attachment 5139285


I would like to see how these go. I have 6 to try at some point.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2022)

I'm about to try to pop 6 CackleberryxSSDDxFat Purple seeds,and if that is successful, I'll give 2 to my daughter and keep the other 4 for myself so if something goes wrong with her plants I can maybe help her out...


----------



## taco40 (May 26, 2022)

Smoking some Chem D x Choc D. Very nice smooth smoke. Has a nice orange peel dank smell to it. No chocolate terps. Very nice relaxing strong stuff. A couple hits gets you in a happy place. Grew them out 12/12 from seed and all pretty uniform as for terps/taste. Most differences were in yields. 6 of them filled up a quart jar with flower.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2022)

Rest in peace to Ray Liotta...
He was only 67...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (May 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Rest in peace to Ray Liotta...
> He was only 67...


Talk about a scene stealer. He Stole the whole show in Goodfellas. RIP


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Talk about a scene stealer. He Stole the whole show in Goodfellas. RIP


Now there will probably be a flood of all his movies


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2022)

Back to the original,but instead of the qb288 135w V2 kit, its the FC-E3000 in there...
I think 50% will be enough in this small space... We'll see!!!


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 29, 2022)

Nitty let us know how that Red Jaffa tastes.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 29, 2022)

Float tech germination is my new favorite way to pop seeds. Just leaving em floating in a shot glass and they germinate with taproots going straight down. 100% germination on my Chem Cookie Trips 10/10


----------



## unomas (May 30, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Float tech germination is my new favorite way to pop seeds. Just leaving em floating in a shot glass and they germinate with taproots going straight down. 100% germination on my Chem Cookie Trips 10/10


Nice! How long were they in the shot glass for?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 31, 2022)

unomas said:


> Nice! How long were they in the shot glass for?


The first I popped were Chem D x GSC from CSI Humboldt and those popped with the same length tap roots in less than 48 hours, these Chem Cookie Trips popped with the same length in 3-4 days


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2022)

Up against the wall potheads!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Up against the wall potheads!!!View attachment 5142012View attachment 5142013


Heavy is the word of the day!!!


----------



## Xsan (May 31, 2022)

Hey useful folk, just an fyi or FWIW comment here. On Tuesdays the LGS does a promo where they test your stuff if you spend 25. The blueberries and oranges came in at 18%. I don't put much thought into percentages but found it interesting none the less


----------



## sdd420 (May 31, 2022)

As most of you know the DDS is so frosty and dank. Some will yield too. Thumbs up to Useful I hope he can make more because I for one would need multiple packs


----------



## TevinJonson (Jun 1, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Hey useful folk, just an fyi or FWIW comment here. On Tuesdays the LGS does a promo where they test your stuff if you spend 25. The blueberries and oranges came in at 18%. I don't put much thought into percentages but found it interesting none the less


Blueberries and chocolate i had tested at 23% fyi


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jun 1, 2022)

TX for sharing that!

Any terp #s?


----------



## Xsan (Jun 1, 2022)

Ooh I don't have the blueberries and chocolate, only other blue I have is the blue dream x CD and the blueberry dub.


----------



## smokey0418 (Jun 1, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Ooh I don't have the blueberries and chocolate, only other blue I have is the blue dream x CD and the blueberry dub.


Oh blueberry dub, now there is were I draw the line and spend again.


----------



## TevinJonson (Jun 3, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> TX for sharing that!
> 
> Any terp #s?


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jun 4, 2022)

2 strains I thought I had missed out on.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5145055View attachment 5145056View attachment 5145057View attachment 5145058


Very nice ..some stackers


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 6, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> 2 strains I thought I had missed out on.View attachment 5144540


Really loved the orange cookies x chocolate diesel..great plants


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> Very nice ..some stackers


Coming down the home stretch


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> Really loved the orange cookies x chocolate diesel..great plants


OCxCD is fire!!!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Jun 6, 2022)

Very nice Frank! Packing it on and I dig portly chick's. Gonna be a good 4th of July in your neck of the woods


----------



## MIRedBuds (Jun 6, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> So with everything that has taken place, what else could possibly go wrong ??? I am seriously sick. Hard to breathe, like a dog sitting on my chest. the worst flu symptoms ever, freezing cold but dripping sweat, muscles so sore cant hardly walk to the bathroom to pee from either end, haven't eaten in 3 days...........tested positive for covid on Thursday. I think the worst is behind me hopefully. My high temp of 103.5 has moved down to 100.5.


Hope your feeling better my freind .. had the crap on Xmas break with whole familey and of course its now making its rounds again in the shop ..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 7, 2022)

Got 4 GG4xCD going right now... Let's call this day one... In two weeks I'll give two to my daughter... I just want to make sure they are good when I let her have them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2022)

These ladies have long legs!!!


----------



## oodawg (Jun 8, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5146123


This picture is just beautiful man. What is that?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2022)

oodawg said:


> This picture is just beautiful man. What is that?


Red Jaffa, a discontinued strain I guess


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2022)

oodawg said:


> This picture is just beautiful man. What is that?


It's so heavy that I had to put it in the corner


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jun 10, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> These ladies have long legs!!!View attachment 5146275View attachment 5146276


What are you starting?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> What are you starting?


You might be smoking too much weed...


Frank Nitty said:


> Got 4 GG4xCD going right now... Let's call this day one... In two weeks I'll give two to my daughter... I just want to make sure they are good when I let her have them...


@Trial-n-error,let me smoke with you, I need some more mind erasing weed in my life!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> You might be smoking too much weed...
> 
> @Trial-n-error,let me smoke with you, I need some more mind erasing weed in my life!!!


He even liked the post when I made it


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jun 10, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> What are you starting?





Frank Nitty said:


> He even liked the post when I made it


Liked the post and what I was smoking. Lol
Some days are rougher than others.


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 10, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5146122View attachment 5146123View attachment 5146124View attachment 5146125View attachment 5146126View attachment 5146127


Damn man absolute spears, looking nice!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Liked the post and what I was smoking. Lol
> Some days are rougher than others.


It's all good


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2022)

If you could smoke weed with one person, who would it be, and why???

I'd like to pick Useful's brain for some of that knowledge...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2022)

The Forgotten One


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 11, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> The Forgotten One View attachment 5147798View attachment 5147799


Damn thats what I would call a big yielder


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Gro-n-again (Jun 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5147854View attachment 5147855View attachment 5147856



The red jaffa is a pretty plant but looks like it's gonna be a mf'er to trim. The useful plant sure has some chonky buds though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 13, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> The red jaffa is a pretty plant but looks like it's gonna be a mf'er to trim. The useful plant sure has some chonky buds though.


The Red Jaffa hardly has any leaves on it,those buds are huge and it's still going!!! I think she's not quite ready for prime time just yet... The G45xCD on the other hand might be a little work...


----------



## Gro-n-again (Jun 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> The Red Jaffa hardly has any leaves on it,those buds are huge and it's still going!!! I think she's not quite ready for prime time just yet... The G45xCD on the other hand might be a little work...



Oh guess I had them mixed up. Well one looks pretty easy....the other a pita


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Oh guess I had them mixed up. Well one looks pretty easy....the other a pita


Whatever labor I have to face will be well worth it in the end


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2022)

4 GG4xCD, 1 Chem D x Banana Kush, 1 Fire Cookie x Banana Kush


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 15, 2022)

Haven't visited this thread in a while. How's useful doing? Beans available at any vendors atm? Looking for some of that good ole' OCxCD


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5130674View attachment 5130675View attachment 5130676View attachment 5130677


 I got the same bunched up top bud on my BD(sc) x Chocolate Diesel. Is the stem really flat and hollow? Like a ribbon


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2022)

DankTankerous said:


> I got the same bunched up top bud on my BD(sc) x Chocolate Diesel. Is the stem really flat and hollow? Like a ribbon


Yeah, flat and hollow... This is the third or fourth Useful plant that has done that...


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jun 16, 2022)

In stock Useful seed company .

Double Dipped Strawberries. Feminized Seeds / Double Dipped Strawberries (Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Diesel) 10 Feminized Seeds

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel. 
Feminized Seeds / Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds


Blueberries n Oranges Feminized Seeds / Blueberries and Oranges (Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges) 10 Feminized Seeds

Lucky Lime.
Lucky Lime F2 (Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve) 10 Regular Seeds

any Useful purchase comes with Useful freebies a six -pack of NDNGUY’S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud Preservation regular seeds & MORE!


$59 per pack.

1st to purchase ANY FOUR PACKS OF ABOVE & ILL THROW IN A
*FREEBIE OF RARE & LIMITED USEFUL 

Black Cherry Soda x Power Malawi*.

Plus extra pack of the Xmas tree seeds!

*Another sweet deal for RIU ONLY!*

I have a pack and 1/2 of Lucky Lime from a Captain Useful auction. 16 seeds not 10.

SNAG this 1 1/2 packs of Lucky Lime at 1 pack price! $59

FREE SHIP CONUS ONLY!
CASHAPP * CASH * Money Order.
local Maine.

21+ ONLY
NOVELTY PURPOSES ONLY!
Follow all local laws.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 19, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> I've got a Pineapple Thai X CD, a Chem D X BananaOG, a Chocolate Covered Strawberry and three Bag of Oranges X Panama Red that I started about a month ago. As you can see in the pics, I’m getting yellowing and dried out tips on the lower leaves of these plants. I think the likely cause is nitrogen deficiency, but I don’t know for sure. Could use some help determining the issue and hopefully resolving it. (I’ve tried to provide all the details I could think of, so I apologize for the length of this post.)
> 
> These plants are 28 days old since sprouting. They are primarily growing indoors under an LED light, though I began taking them outdoors for short periods everyday since 5/11/22 to get them used to sunlight. For the first couple of weeks, they were on an 18/6 schedule, but I’ve been slowly lowering the hours of light downwards so the plants don’t flip to flower when they get transplanted outdoors. Towards the end of May, they will be transplanted outside, in the ground in No-Till soil.
> 
> ...


That’s impressive, I can’t get my plants to grow past 2 weeks in there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 23, 2022)

Got a couple new Useful girls going...


Satori x Tranquil Elephantizer 


Chocolate Pie

Hope your doing well @Useful Seeds and we hear from you soon.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## oodawg (Jun 24, 2022)

May have buzzed ordered some black Lime special reserve f5s. Do these come from the Freeborn selections line?


----------



## oodawg (Jun 26, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> The f4 reveal that I have kept secret, Black Lime Special Reserve. Yep, I have been working on this special line for some time. I decided, out of respect, to contact Mean Gene and ask for his blessing to possibly release the f4 to the public. Well , I spoke with him and he gave me his blessings, actually gave me the strain and said that since I have put so much work/time that I could rename it. I will not be doin that,the name will stay the same


Went back through and found my answer from the man himself. That's Fin awesome. The F5s are on there way, stoked about running these.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 27, 2022)

G45XCD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 27, 2022)

This is the GG4xCD that hermied on me


----------



## oodawg (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks nice and resinous Frank. Have you smoked any yet? Any chocolate coming across on them?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 27, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Looks nice and resinous Frank. Have you smoked any yet? Any chocolate coming across on them?


Once I separated the seeds from the weed,it was better than the GG4xCD that didn't hermie!!! I guess the polymorph thing is really real...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 27, 2022)

NEWSFLASH!!! I just found a seed in the G45xCD!!! With the amount of pictures that I took, I can't believe that none of us saw any bananas!!! Only one found so far...


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks for being ready, willing and able to listen here:


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

If I can hole 12 bullets in my body, good chances I skate free!


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

I already own 2 1 bedroom apartments because these Chinamen aren't business savvy


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

Bad soy sauce stinks a long way


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

17 plastics of soy sauce, you sick, you sick


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

Tired, dirty under the tongue, Uncle Jahobah


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

Ooof! Se'ttle, Do'wn..... Yuck

This will reflect on House Cumia, dick weed


----------



## TankHankerous (Jun 28, 2022)

I'ma knock it out the park, babe. We've absolutely had it. Chock it up!


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 28, 2022)

Just say "No" to bath salts.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Jun 28, 2022)

Here’s an picture update on the BOO x Panama Reds. These are at 20 weeks from when I germinated them. So far so good and the previous issue of the yellowing leaves I posted about several weeks ago went away after the were transplanted outside in the ground.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 28, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent him some moolah via cashapp for a couple packs. He's been leaving me hanging without sending the seeds for 8 days now. I was quick to pay, but he's not been quick to ship. Hopefully he follows through and I can update this into a good review. As of right now, I'd be cautious.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jun 28, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I sent him some moolah via cashapp for a couple packs. He's been leaving me hanging without sending the seeds for 8 days now. I was quick to pay, but he's not been quick to ship. Hopefully he follows through and I can update this into a good review. As of right now, I'd be cautious.


I ordered some and it took a week or so. 
I have dealt with them a couple of times, 
And received both of my orders.

Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jun 29, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I sent him some moolah via cashapp for a couple packs. He's been leaving me hanging without sending the seeds for 8 days now. I was quick to pay, but he's not been quick to ship. Hopefully he follows through and I can update this into a good review. As of right now, I'd be cautious.


I do appreciate your patience.

All orders have shipped. Tracking numbers sent. Apologies.

All orders went out with extra freebies.

cheers
Curtis


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 29, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> I do appreciate your patience.
> 
> All orders have shipped. Tracking numbers sent. Apologies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and the follow-through. I'll post here when the package arrives.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Bodyne (Jul 1, 2022)

First time ever, no beuno on the whole pack of skywalker x choc d?! Got other seeds up, only pack of his didn’t pop ever. Hope that last pack of choc d is good to go


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 1, 2022)

Package from @MassGrassRoots arrived today sealed up nicely and some extra freebies were thrown in too. Glad he followed through, I really do hate giving people bad reviews. I'll change my review from cautious to recommended


----------



## Gro-n-again (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy independence day to all the useful growers!!!!


----------



## Xsan (Jul 5, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Happy independence day to all the useful growers!!!!


Happy 4th! It still counts if i haven't fallen asleep yet right?


----------



## Xsan (Jul 5, 2022)

Right at that halfway mark on the Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice growin!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 10, 2022)

Ahoy Captain Useful fans,

FYI I have solved the delayed shipping issue with a couple of orders. My better half is taking over the shipping & will ship orders out on Monday & Wednesday.


In stock Useful seed company Magic beans.

Double Dipped Strawberries. Feminized Seeds / Double Dipped Strawberries (Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Diesel) 10 Feminized Seeds

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel.
Feminized Seeds / Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds


Blueberries n Oranges Feminized Seeds / Blueberries and Oranges (Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges) 10 Feminized Seeds

Lucky Lime.
Lucky Lime F2 (Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve) 10 Regular Seeds

any Useful purchase comes with Useful freebies a six -pack of NDNGUY’S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud Preservation regular seeds & MORE!


$59 per pack.

1st to purchase ANY FOUR PACKS OF ABOVE & ILL THROW IN A
*FREEBIE OF RARE & LIMITED USEFUL 

Black Cherry Soda x Power Malawi*.

Plus extra pack of the Xmas tree seeds!

*Another sweet deal for RIU ONLY!*

I have a pack and 1/2 of Lucky Lime from a Captain Useful auction. 16 seeds not 10.

SNAG this 1 1/2 packs of Lucky Lime at 1 pack price! $59

FREE SHIP CONUS ONLY!
CASHAPP * CASH * Money Order.
local Maine.

21+ ONLY
NOVELTY PURPOSES ONLY!
Follow all local laws.


----------



## Xsan (Jul 11, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy Captain Useful fans,
> 
> FYI I have solved the delayed shipping issue with a couple of orders. My better half is taking over the shipping & will ship orders out on Monday & Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Really considering taking the DDS and OCxCD. I sacrificed a few of my DDS and the one that i have going now may have gotten too big for her own good


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 12, 2022)

++++++ vibes & extra mojo to Captain Useful!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2022)

Fire Cookie x Banana Kush Gonna take the top off and tie her down soon


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2022)

4 GG4xCD and 1 Chem D x Banana Kush... My daughter just started a new job so I just kept them... Flipped to 12/12 last night... It's about to get crazy in that tent now!!!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fire Cookie x Banana Kush View attachment 5163042View attachment 5163043Gonna take the top off and tie her down soonView attachment 5163045


Bingo! A bushy babe!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 15, 2022)

MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy Captain Useful fans,
> 
> FYI I have solved the delayed shipping issue with a couple of orders. My better half is taking over the shipping & will ship orders out on Monday & Wednesday.
> 
> ...


25% off WEEKEND sale!
$44 per pack! Plus $5 ship. Cashapp or cash ONLY!
each order gets Xmas tree freebie!

1st to buy any 4 packs for $176 plus 5 shipping get FREE pack of the Rare black Cherry soda x power Malawi!



Will ship Monday


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2022)

Chocolate Skunk


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm about to take these ladies to the strip club... Bottom girl has already been there...


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fire Cookie x Banana Kush View attachment 5163042View attachment 5163043Gonna take the top off and tie her down soonView attachment 5163045


Great pot!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 20, 2022)

Coalcat said:


> Great pot!


Something different that I thought would be interesting to use


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 20, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Something different that I thought would be interesting to use


Definitely easier to tie the plant down with all those holes!!!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Definitely easier to tie the plant down with all those holes!!!


that’s nifty!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Jul 24, 2022)

*I have a few EXTRA 7 seed packs of useful Xmas tree seeds.
$25 w free ship or local Sebago Lake Maine*.

*Plus Old man and the seed seedbank & Mass Grass Roots cannabis are gifting free seeds at www.MassGrassRoots.com a friendly marijuana joint. *



Old man and the seed seedbank!
25% off WEEKEND sale!
$44 per pack! Plus $5 ship. Cashapp or cash ONLY!



MassGrassRoots said:


> Ahoy Captain Useful fans,
> 
> FYI I have solved the delayed shipping issue with a couple of orders. My better half is taking over the shipping & will ship orders out on Monday & Wednesday.
> 
> ...


In addition to the INSTOCK USEFUL Seeds linked above…


Old man and the seed seedbank!
25% off WEEKEND sale!
$44 per pack! Plus $5 ship. Cashapp or cash ONLY!
each order gets Xmas tree freebie!

1st to buy any 4 packs for $176 plus 5 shipping get FREE pack of the Rare black Cherry soda x power Malawi or GG4 x strawberry diesel. ( or $75 a pack for power Malawi or GG4 separately)


----------



## Xsan (Jul 27, 2022)

Plan was to veg this blue dream x chocolate diesel for another 3 weeks but she is large and in charge like the DDS was so she will probably get the flip when i get back from vacation next week. What are we calling flower time on the DLA5 x CD? I am waiting on one to show her head now but havent seen any flower times.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Plan was to veg this blue dream x chocolate diesel for another 3 weeks but she is large and in charge like the DDS was so she will probably get the flip when i get back from vacation next week. What are we calling flower time on the DLA5 x CD? I am waiting on one to show her head now but havent seen any flower times.
> 
> View attachment 5170542


I don't know but I can't wait to see. I think that they stretch some . I ran bannana X Oranges for 10 weeks.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 27, 2022)

I gave bad info . I harvested 76 days. Here is a picture.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 27, 2022)

Xsan said:


> What are we calling flower time on the DLA5 x CD? I am waiting on one to show her head now but havent seen any flower times.


I’ve only run one pheno but pulled it day 77. Prob could’ve gone longer too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm about to take these ladies to the strip club... Bottom girl has already been there...View attachment 5166055View attachment 5166056View attachment 5166057View attachment 5166058


 GG4 in the top right corner hermied on me, so I put her in another room... Here's the other three and the BKxCD


----------



## Gro-n-again (Jul 30, 2022)

You're a better man than I frank! If a plant herms on my I kinda take it personally quickly develop hurt feelings......then I reach for the pruners of death. Won't have no freaks in this house!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> You're a better man than I frank! If a plant herms on my I kinda take it personally quickly develop hurt feelings......then I reach for the pruners of death. Won't have no freaks in this house!!


It still smokes good


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 4, 2022)

FCxBK on July 20


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 4, 2022)

FCxBK today


----------



## Ck427 (Aug 6, 2022)

Anyone here familiar with mass grass roots? I haven't seen useful post anything about a new district. Just checking.


----------



## Ck427 (Aug 6, 2022)

Distributor not district. Auto spell.....


----------



## Marker759 (Aug 6, 2022)

@Ck427 I think he just bought a bunch of packs awhile back and is selling them now, but dudes solid. I got what I ordered, it took a little longer than I was used to but no biggie. Growing out the Christmas tree bud freebies now.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 6, 2022)

Marker759 said:


> @Ck427 I think he just bought a bunch of packs awhile back and is selling them now, but dudes solid. I got what I ordered, it took a little longer than I was used to but no biggie. Growing out the Christmas tree bud freebies now.


appreciate the plug!

FYI

I am a small but authorized Captain Useful seeds seedbank. 

Old man and the seed cannabis seeds. 

MassGrass Roots is my handle here & the website where I post my seeds for sale . ( website coming)


Old man and the seed seedbank.


In stock Useful seed company Magic beans.

Double Dipped Strawberries. Feminized Seeds / Double Dipped Strawberries (Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Diesel) 10 Feminized Seeds

Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel.
Feminized Seeds / Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds


Blueberries n Oranges Feminized Seeds / Blueberries and Oranges (Blueberry Hashplant x Bag of Oranges) 10 Feminized Seeds

Lucky Lime.
Lucky Lime F2 (Lucky Charms x Black Lime Special Reserve) 10 Regular Seeds

any Useful purchase comes with Useful freebies a six -pack of NDNGUY’S 1979 Christmas Tree Bud Preservation regular seeds.


$59 per pack!

*I also have a few EXTRA 7 seed packs of useful Xmas tree seeds.
$25 w free ship or local Sebago Lake Maine*.

*Plus Old man and the seed seedbank & Mass Grass Roots cannabis are gifting free seeds at www.MassGrassRoots.com a friendly marijuana joint.*


25% off WEEKEND sale!
$44 per pack! Plus $5 ship. Local Maine or Cashapp & cash ONLY!
each order gets Xmas tree freebie!

1st to buy any 4 packs for $176 plus 5 shipping get FREE pack of the Rare black Cherry soda x power Malawi or GG4 & Strawberry Diesel. ( $99 value!)

FYI I have solved the delayed shipping issue with a couple of orders. My better half is taking over the shipping & will ship orders out on Monday & Thursday


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 7, 2022)

Fyi

*ONLY $44 per pack!*

I’m running low on Useful’s magic beans!

I am shocked the $176 for 4 packs plus Xmas freebie PLUS choice of free RARE Useful pack still available.

25% OFF SALE ENDS TODAY.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 11, 2022)

STILL vegging!!! Gonna remove some leaves and then flip in a week... Maybe...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 12, 2022)

Damn Frank!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Damn Frank!!


I'm getting better


----------



## Xsan (Aug 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> STILL vegging!!! Gonna remove some leaves and then flip in a week... Maybe...View attachment 5179447View attachment 5179448


Which one is this and what day ya thinking? Im gonna flip my blue dream x chocolate diesel in a week or so as well. Just gave her a good top dress to push through flower


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm getting better


Yes you are sir, no ceilings bro


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Which one is this and what day ya thinking? Im gonna flip my blue dream x chocolate diesel in a week or so as well. Just gave her a good top dress to push through flower


Fire Cookie x Banana Kush... Think I will top dress as well... I've never thought of doing that for any of my plants before... Might help dramatically!!! Once I get the leaves off I will decide what I want to do from there...


----------



## Xsan (Aug 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fire Cookie x Banana Kush... Think I will top dress as well... I've never thought of doing that for any of my plants before... Might help dramatically!!! Once I get the leaves off I will decide what I want to do from there...


I do one when i set up a bin, one when drop the plant in, one 4 weeks after that then one more before flower. I did one 3 weeks into flower on my last round and it helped it get through until harvest. Im gonna try no tilling that bin so i just did another thick one. I haven't seen any negatives. I run organic sips so its hard to overdo it, at least that's what the interwebs says lol


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5179897View attachment 5179898


A jungle!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2022)

Haven't really looked at them,just watering them... Now that I'm really looking at them, WOW!!!  Had to break one down cause she was getting too tall!!!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 13, 2022)

U got a green thumb.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Xsan (Aug 13, 2022)

Lookin great Frank!


----------



## oodawg (Aug 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5180513View attachment 5180514View attachment 5180515View attachment 5180517View attachment 5180518View attachment 5180519


Looking good Frank, and what is that frosty gal?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Looking good Frank, and what is that frosty gal?


GG4xCD and a Chem D x Banana Kush


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 14, 2022)

25% off sale extended !

only $44 a pack!

see my previous posts!

good growin!


----------



## Xsan (Aug 15, 2022)

Went ahead and let the blue dream sleep in this morning so this makes it day 1. Also have to give credit to our man mr @Useful Seeds for his germination rates. Today will be day one of life for a DDS and a DLA5 x CD.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Aug 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm getting better


You change your method or just refining it?


----------



## smokey0418 (Aug 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG4xCD and a Chem D x Banana Kush


Can’t wait to get into these.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 16, 2022)

Keepin Captain Useful in our ++++++ vibes!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Trial-n-error (Aug 16, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 5182234View attachment 5182235


Beautiful plants,
Whats the chocolate pie genetics?
I am not familiar with it , but it sure sounds good.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 16, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Beautiful plants,
> Whats the chocolate pie genetics?
> I am not familiar with it , but it sure sounds good.


Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel. It's a bit of a throwback, I grabbed it when JBC released some of his private Useful stash


----------



## Gro-n-again (Aug 16, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Malibu Pie x Chocolate Diesel. It's a bit of a throwback, I grabbed it when JBC released some of his private Useful stash


Were those fems?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 17, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Were those fems?


Yup!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 17, 2022)

I bet that satori x TE is going to be nice!!


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 17, 2022)

Awesome to see some Mandala genetics, I would have jumped on those as well!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 17, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> I bet that satori x TE is going to be nice!!





Rivendell said:


> Awesome to see some Mandala genetics, I would have jumped on those as well!


Yeah, this my first Satori cross but Ive heard good things and I love me some Tranquil Elephantizer so I'm pretty excited for her!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 17, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> You change your method or just refining it?


I'm paying more attention to what's going on


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## TWest65 (Aug 18, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 5182234View attachment 5182235


Did you get a new camera? Image quality is superb!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 18, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Did you get a new camera? Image quality is superb!


Haha yeah, new phone actually. Those were taken with a Samsung Galaxy S22 on pro mode. Huge difference from my old phone.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 18, 2022)

Dropped some more Rare Tracks and B-Sides from Useful last night. Two each of the DLA5 x Chocolate Diesel and Pineapple Thai x Chocolate Diesel. Man I love Useful's Chocolate Diesel crosses.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Aug 19, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Man I love Useful's Chocolate Diesel crosses.


It's cuz chocolate diesel is the best weed ever.
At least that I ever tried.
S1 in veg:

Not that interesting. Its a cutting i took from a plant i gave to a friend. Maybe i'll visit and get pics of her and its sister soon, theyre outdoors so should be in early flower


----------



## barry smith (Aug 19, 2022)

i hate to go off subject but can anybody tell me is useful still making seeds / was some nice crosses/ still have a few chocolat d and a few more would like to get more / so please let me know thanks barry


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 19, 2022)

I was at day 26F in my shed tent and decided to hit up a couple branches with some feminized Choc Diesel pollen I got from Useful. 
Metal Haze x CD
my keeper Kosher Tangie x CD
And 2 different phenos of Field Trip x CD

Also in my veg tent I popped a couple seeds I had made with the same CD pollen
Purple Afghan Hashplant x CD
Kosher Tangie X CD
Soul Mate x CD


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 19, 2022)

barry smith said:


> i hate to go off subject but can anybody tell me is useful still making seeds / was some nice crosses/ still have a few chocolat d and a few more would like to get more / so please let me know thanks barry


Last we heard from Mr Useful he fully intended to keep making seeds and was just temporarily shut down while he moved, but haven't had many recent updates. Personally just hoping all is well with him and we hear from him soon.


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 19, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I was at day 26F in my shed tent and decided to hit up a couple branches with some feminized Choc Diesel pollen I got from Useful.
> Metal Haze x CD
> my keeper Kosher Tangie x CD
> And 2 different phenos of Field Trip x CD
> ...


Sweeet. Keep us posted!

good growin vibes to u!


----------



## MassGrassRoots (Aug 20, 2022)

Cash app issues?

you good?


----------



## a v (Aug 22, 2022)

Has anyone grown out the Useful Chocolate Trip F3 freebies given out on GLG in 2018? I popped 5 in 2020 but they were all full jntersex in a tent with no other hermies. Wondering if it is worth trying again...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't know if I showed this but this is the plant that I thought hermied on me


----------



## rijkmus1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Do you think there are any seeds in there Nitty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Do you think there are any seeds in there Nitty.


Doesn't look like it... I hope not...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2022)

Just got 2 chocolate diesel s1 beans wet. Excited to run these.


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 28, 2022)

Chocolate Skunk, day 18 veg, LST clipped





So far so good, let's do this thing!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 29, 2022)

Filling in nicely! Really stoked on both of these crosses.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Chocolate Skunk, day 18 veg, LST clipped
> 
> View attachment 5188596
> 
> ...


Chocolate Skunk


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2022)

Look at this girl!!! Had to raise the light again!!!


----------



## TankHankerous (Aug 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this girl!!! Had to raise the light again!!!View attachment 5189501View attachment 5189502View attachment 5189503View attachment 5189504


Mama mia!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 29, 2022)

Not bad for a laundry basket, huh???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 30, 2022)

The forgotten jewel


----------



## Trial-n-error (Sep 1, 2022)

I got home and my mailbox was on Fire!
I gotta thank MassGrassRoots for this Smoking deal.
$181 delivered, for all of this. 
They have treated me right on my first couple of orders,
But this deal was a whole new level. 

I am stoked to get my hands on the Black Cherry Soda x Power Malawi .
If you have any insight about her, I'm all ears.
Peace


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 4, 2022)

Im in search of some BOO seeds for a project if anyone knows where to find , it would be appreciated thanks and i hope all is well @Useful Seeds


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 6, 2022)

I saw someone post packs of gmo x choc diesel in the JBC thread and I guess it’s a stash that was recently listed on the site as I swear I hadn’t seen any restocks recently. I got mine


----------



## Bigtyme02 (Sep 6, 2022)

BigJonster said:


> Im in search of some BOO seeds for a project if anyone knows where to find , it would be appreciated thanks and i hope all is well @Useful Seeds


@BigJonster Hit me up I might be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 10, 2022)

has anyone grown Blue Dream x Choc D yet?

looking for some info on flowering times,taste/smell,and the high

trying to decide if I want to pop this or Chocolate Skunk


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 10, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> has anyone grown Blue Dream x Choc D yet?
> 
> looking for some info on flowering times,taste/smell,and the high
> 
> trying to decide if I want to pop this or Chocolate Skunk


Blue Dream x Choc D was my least favorite of the 11 Useful strains I've grown. I remember she was a big plant, but I didn't care for the potency at all. 
I gave it away after it cured. I'm not saying it was crap, I'm saying that plants cannabinoid profile didn't do anything for me.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 11, 2022)

This is a Pineapple Thai x Chocolate Diesel plant that started pre-flower on 7/23/22 so she’s been in flower for 51 days. Starting see a lot of amber trichomes and I’m beginning to wonder if she’s ready to harvest.

I don’t know what the flowering time is for this strain, but 51 days seems really short. Anybody know what the flower time is for this strain?

Does it look ready to harvest?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 12, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> has anyone grown Blue Dream x Choc D yet?
> 
> looking for some info on flowering times,taste/smell,and the high
> 
> trying to decide if I want to pop this or Chocolate Skunk


Yes, perfect structure, no need for support, trichomes' abundant, terpenes smells like blue dream, and a nice smoke:


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 12, 2022)

Couple shots of the Santori x Tranquil Elephantizer day 60. Getting close.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2022)

FC x BK...
Long way to go!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2022)

Heavily budded!!! And they're not done yet!!!


----------



## Chapl (Sep 14, 2022)

The Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel is excellent. Grew it last year indoors and out on a small scale. Super frosty indoors and outdoors it did will as a medium plant/ moderate stretcher. Kept a cut. This year the other strains i grew outdoors got hit pretty hard by leaf septoria but the OCCD did not. The skunky orange terp profile is solid and slowly transforms to orange terps over the course of a year in a jar- orange peels specifically. Vapes and smokes super nice. Uplifting relaxed all day type strain.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2022)

Choco diesel s1 


There are 2 in this pot.


----------



## FishingwithDave (Sep 15, 2022)

Can anybody here tell me what the flowering times are for Chocolate Covered Strawberries and Pineapple Thai x Chocolate Diesel? Growing outside in ground in Central Valley California.

Thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 16, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> Can anybody here tell me what the flowering times are for Chocolate Covered Strawberries and Pineapple Thai x Chocolate Diesel? Growing outside in ground in Central Valley California.
> 
> Thanks


Just a guess but I'd say early October


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 17, 2022)

I don’t think I’ve seen any blueberry and oranges grows or reviews but I’m stuck between opening my pack of b and o or go back and do better with the orange cookie diesel, man I’m telling you not my best grows but still one great strain loud and terpy


----------



## Marker759 (Sep 17, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen any blueberry and oranges grows or reviews but I’m stuck between opening my pack of b and o or go back and do better with the orange cookie diesel, man I’m telling you not my best grows but still one great strain loud and terpy


 Having grown out both of those recently, I’d go for the OCxCD again. I honestly wasn’t too impressed with the B&O, unfortunately.


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 17, 2022)

why is this pinned?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> why is this pinned?


Because Useful is a long time well respected member of the rollitup fam.


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 17, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Because Useful is a long time well respected member of the rollitup fam.


hmm, weird, never heard of him.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> hmm, weird, never heard of him.


He has been on here for ages. A very humble and generous person who breeds some great crosses. 

He has been away a bit since covid but he was on here daily precovid.


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2022)

Giving @Useful Seeds a shot next run. 

Cant wait to try the smoke, and havent even got them in dirt yet.


----------



## oodawg (Sep 18, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Giving @Useful Seeds a shot next run.
> View attachment 5199559
> Cant wait to try the smoke, and havent even got them in dirt yet.


Sweet! I have a pack of those as well looking forward to seeing how they do.


----------



## Aloha9808 (Sep 18, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> Here is a pic of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme grown by a member right here. I feel terrible that I didn't write down their name when I copied this pic. I'm sorry. There will be 9 packs of this available at some point at GLG....just for fun each pack has a 5 pack of Dream Beaver F2 stapled to it. Spread the love kinda thing.View attachment 4056822


We just bought some bunk ILGM Seeds: 
OG Kush, Sour Diesel. 

They popped but remained stagnant. 


So next plan is to buy locally. 

Greenhouse Seeds typically pops perfectly...

Any chance you have some extra of these in the picture to sell?


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 18, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Because Useful is a long time well respected member of the rollitup fam.


I always assumed it was so they could unpin a far less desirable forum. I was happy when they made the change.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> I always assumed it was so they could unpin a far less desirable forum. I was happy when they made the change.


I'm not sure exactly why but I figured it was he is a paying advertiser and very popular. But you may be more correct than I and I agree it's a great swap.


----------



## Jayburner (Sep 20, 2022)

How long has it been since Useful has posted. Did he survive Covid?


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 21, 2022)

Jayburner said:


> How long has it been since Useful has posted. Did he survive Covid?


back in May as far as I can see:


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 22, 2022)

DC Seed Exchange has 25 Bag of Oranges clones they are selling for pickup only in DC on Saturday. Twenty bucks for one and 30 for two. I can't decide if I'm going to make the drive or not. It's first come, first served so they will go quickly.


----------



## mountaindew34 (Sep 22, 2022)

Aloha9808 said:


> We just bought some bunk ILGM Seeds:
> OG Kush, Sour Diesel.
> 
> They popped but remained stagnant.
> ...


Same issue with IGLM (looks like not healthy breeds), and packaging wasnt as I like :/
To buy locally is great, I love supporting local breeders too, but the ones I know do not have the seeds/clones I love the most.
I still buy from Europe - using Bitcoins  - on herbiesheadshop, it's about 12 days to receive (NY) but really satisfied with it compared to others European shops I gave a try to.
Seedcity was good but many times these last years only a few popped out (


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 22, 2022)

bag of oranges I been growing outside . Still few weeks ..useful gave me seeds last year and I cloned like crazy then the mother got so big so did a reversal to make it a keeper ..pretty leafy but throws out some nice golf ball buds and smells n taste orange Creamsicle to me ..it's just one of those strains nice to keep around.. I did cross it with white widow and another cross of uncle John's skunk x jag.. just started flowering the crosses inside


----------



## MIRedBuds (Sep 22, 2022)

few more bag of oranges


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2022)

Chocolate diesel s1


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 22, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Chocolate diesel s1
> View attachment 5201874


I think I'll run these next


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2022)

If anyone has an email for Useful could you dm it to me. I know my man is off the grid currently but I'd like to try to reach out to him about a project. Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Marker759 (Sep 28, 2022)

‘79 CTB seeded 
The smell on this is DANK!
Should end up with enough seeds to last me a lifetime.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5204687View attachment 5204688View attachment 5204689


Looking great Frank! Super healthy!


----------



## Marker759 (Oct 5, 2022)

So as a side effect of making these CTB seeds I have a decent amount of pollen from 2 different CTB males.
anyone got any suggestions on what to cross it with in the future? Pic of my useful collection attached for reference, also have a boat load of Cali-o-black (from strayfox) seeds from my last harvest so that’s on the table too. Love to hear your input guys/gals.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Oct 6, 2022)

Sunshine Daydream x Black Triangle
Only because, I have never seen this cross 
and every Christmas tree loves a little sunshine.. lol


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Trial-n-error said:


> Sunshine Daydream x Black Triangle
> Only because, I have never seen this cross
> and every Christmas tree loves a little sunshine.. lol


I was thinking the same thing. He has a nice collection.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Oct 6, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. He has a nice collection.


Sure does, a lot of things I would like.
I hope Usefuls doing well.
It would be great to hear from him.
Just to know he's doing alright. 

I had my whole life flipped upside down , a few years ago.
So I know it takes a bit, to get things rolling again.


----------



## Marker759 (Oct 6, 2022)

I’m really honestly pretty excited about that one, it’s gonna get F2’d for sure and now crossed I guess 
And thanks for the compliments, I went a little crazy (last year?) back when jbc had their 4/20 sale and useful had a drop at the same time.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Oct 6, 2022)

Nice score.
I will watch for some updates.
Happy growing.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 6, 2022)

Man, I was just catching up on the thread and realized I never circled back on the Chocolate Pie and Satori x Tranquil Elephantizer with a smoke report. Both were excellent, the chocolate pie is gassy, earth and bakers chocolate. The Satori x TE is the real home run though. I'll definitely be circling back on her. Hard to even describe adequately. Rubbing alcohol, dried flowers and just a bit of lemon. Very medicinal smelling and tasting with a superb high. If anyone has a pack grow them. And if your not gonna grow them, DM me cause I will. If I remember I'll snap a shot of the finished product later.


----------



## Xsan (Oct 7, 2022)

Here is to hoping the best for our fearleas leader. So far the CD has been my fave but its too much for an all day smoke. Blueberries and oranges was a good all day smoker. I didn't do the double dipped strawberries justice so i have another one of her going now. Blue Dream x CD will be coming down in about 2.5 weeks but she got too big on me as well so i will probably give her another run. GMO will be coming down after the Blue dream. She is almost on week 3


----------



## FishingwithDave (Oct 7, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Hey, I think I mightve lost that auction to you lol. All good though cause I won the next one that I liked even more. Can't wait to run the Pineapple Thai x CD!


I’ve got one of the Pineapple Thai x CD growing outdoors that’s almost ready to harvest and it looks and smells amazing, but the Chocolate Covered Strawberry is even more better (lol). It’s sweet sticky goodness.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 8, 2022)

FishingwithDave said:


> I’ve got one of the Pineapple Thai x CD growing outdoors that’s almost ready to harvest and it looks and smells amazing, but the Chocolate Covered Strawberry is even more better (lol). It’s sweet sticky goodness.


I've got two PT x CD going right now! Just flipped them yesterday. Can't wait!


----------



## FishingwithDave (Oct 8, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I've got two PT x CD going right now! Just flipped them yesterday. Can't wait!


I think you’ll like. Here’s pics from this morning. (I had some pest issues so the leaves are a little dingy.). It’s been 77 days since pistols appeared. Trichomes we’re mostly still clear on day 75 and the buds are still adding girth.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 9, 2022)

Satori x Tranquil Elephantizer finished buds


----------



## Gro-n-again (Oct 9, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Satori x Tranquil Elephantizer finished budsView attachment 5210161


Do a smoke report when it's all cured and you got some time. Great looking buds though! One of the few packs I missed out on...bummer! Fems or regs?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 10, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Do a smoke report when it's all cured and you got some time. Great looking buds though! One of the few packs I missed out on...bummer! Fems or regs?


Regs! Actually a brief smoke report just a few posts back, though I'll certainly circle back once they've cured a bit longer


----------



## Gro-n-again (Oct 10, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Regs! Actually a brief smoke report just a few posts back, though I'll certainly circle back once they've cured a bit longer


Hmm yeah I missed your writeup alright, sorry bout that. Twas stoned. 

Homeboy had some fire regs I always wished he'd have fem'ed (fems only here)... but...

I've got my fingers crossed that he'll get up and running again and continue his work of cranking out fire fem seeds. Woot woot!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 12, 2022)

Birthday bud will be Chocolate Skunk, starting at midnight


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 12, 2022)

I had some today too Nitty outdoors grow sticky. Happy Birthday


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 12, 2022)

Last bud in the jar... Probably won't smoke all of it,it creeps up on me and then I'm putting the blunt down!!! That and the fact that it is a pretty big bud!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 12, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> I had some today too Nitty outdoors grow sticky. Happy Birthday wildman.


Thank you


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 12, 2022)

Fire Cookie and Banana Kush still has a way to go


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Nitty Chocolate Skunk locked up my Grinder. I have it soaking in Alcohol. Be careful.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Oct 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Birthday bud will be Chocolate Skunk, starting at midnight


Happy Birthday farmer Frank!


----------



## Xsan (Oct 12, 2022)

Happy birthday Frank, hope its a good one for ya!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 14, 2022)

G45XCD


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 14, 2022)

That looks juicy Frank!


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 14, 2022)

I fucks with useful hard ( pause ) but he has the highest mutation rate among all other breeders I grow!! Lol giving the kosher tangie another run


----------



## Gro-n-again (Oct 15, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I fucks with useful hard ( pause ) but he has the highest mutation rate among all other breeders I grow!! Lol giving the kosher tangie another run View attachment 5212686


Seen a couple freaks outta the useful stable myself.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 15, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Seen a couple freaks outta the useful stable myself.


I get a lot of them, but they always come out fire


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 21, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I fucks with useful hard ( pause ) but he has the highest mutation rate among all other breeders I grow!! Lol giving the kosher tangie another run View attachment 5212686


The kt seems especially mutated on the 2 runs I tried


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 21, 2022)

Back left is Soul Mate x Chocolate Diesel
Back right is Kosher Tangie x Chocolate Diesel
Center is Purple Afghan Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel. 

All 3 are my “creation”. I got ahold of some Usefuls Choc Diesel pollen and dusted a branch of each of the ladies I had around at the time. Really excited for KTxCD because the KT is my long time favorite cut. And SMxCD I’m excited about too because that Soul Mate mother is super vigorous and lemony and just slaps a smile on your face. She’s my new favorite. Hoping the CD brings some fatness and more sativaness to my favorites.
These will be flipped to flower within the next week most likely.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Oct 22, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Back left is Soul Mate x Chocolate Diesel
> Back right is Kosher Tangie x Chocolate Diesel
> Center is Purple Afghan Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel.
> 
> ...


What do you do with the straw prior to mulching with it? I wanna try it but I'm nervous about pest so I've never used it.

Did you bake the stuff or use it right off the bale?


----------



## FishingwithDave (Oct 22, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> What do you do with the straw prior to mulching with it? I wanna try it but I'm nervous about pest so I've never used it.
> 
> Did you bake the stuff or use it right off the bale?


I use the EZ Straw Seeding Mulch with Tack and I just rip the bag open and spread it out. I’m growing outdoors in the ground no-till method. I’ve found this straw mulch to be way more seed free than others I have tried.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 22, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> What do you do with the straw prior to mulching with it? I wanna try it but I'm nervous about pest so I've never used it.
> 
> Did you bake the stuff or use it right off the bale?


 This straw I did nothing with. It was already “sterile” because it was used to grow oyster mushrooms on. In the past when I used Home Depot straw, I also did nothing. Just pulled handfuls off the bale and laid on the soil.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 25, 2022)

how does the Bag-of-Oranges grow out ? worth a grow - taste and yields ?


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 25, 2022)

Bananas and oranges 23 days from flip


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 25, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> Bananas and oranges 23 days from flipView attachment 5217657View attachment 5217656


badass


----------



## MIRedBuds (Oct 25, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> Bananas and oranges 23 days from flipView attachment 5217657View attachment 5217656


Looks so nice great grow


----------



## higher self (Oct 25, 2022)

Put a Chem D x Chocolate Diesel in flower yesterday. Got a 2nd pheno following up in a few wks


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 25, 2022)

Bannana X Oranges 77 days after flip. Pre chop photo. My first indoor grow. 
Smoke is good and tasty.
Not my favorite Usefull orange cross. I like the blackend oranges outdoor better. I got more Usefull testing to do grow out in the elements. I am liking his diesel crosses now. Chocolate Skunk locked up my grinder. I put it in a vise and tried channlocks on it. It didn't budge. I finally soaked it in alcohol with the bud being sacrifice.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 25, 2022)

@Jmassman420 Thanks you made up my mind - going to run in Dec __ will follow your progress


----------



## Gro-n-again (Oct 25, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Bannana X Oranges 77 days after flip. Pre chop photo. My first indoor grow.
> Smoke is good and tasty.
> Not my favorite Usefull orange cross. I like the blackend oranges outdoor better. I got more Usefull testing to do grow out in the elements. I am liking his diesel crosses now. Chocolate Skunk locked up my grinder. I put it in a vise and tried channlocks on it. It didn't budge. I finally soaked it in alcohol with the bud being sacrifice.


Blackened oranges is the fuggin bomb indoors!! One of my top 5 all time


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 26, 2022)

I got 8 female blackend oranges left. I grew two outside this year. They are next in my tent. But that will not happen until next fall. I just try to make it between harvests. I read in here that when Usefull moved he lost the Black domina cut he was using.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Bannana X Oranges 77 days after flip. Pre chop photo. My first indoor grow.
> Smoke is good and tasty.
> Not my favorite Usefull orange cross. I like the blackend oranges outdoor better. I got more Usefull testing to do grow out in the elements. I am liking his diesel crosses now. Chocolate Skunk locked up my grinder. I put it in a vise and tried channlocks on it. It didn't budge. I finally soaked it in alcohol with the bud being sacrifice.


Next time try the oven for 20 minutes at 120 to soften the resin.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 26, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Next time try the oven for 20 minutes at 120 to soften the resin.


My wife would kill me if I spread Skunk piss smell in her kitchen. I was rushing it a bit bud wasn't dried enough. I have not had a problem since.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> My wife would kill me if I spread Skunk piss smell in her kitchen. I was rushing it a bit bud wasn't dried enough. I have not had a problem since.


I feel fortunate, ever since it became legal in my state she has relaxed a lot I get responses like “it’s my kitchen too” now.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 27, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> I feel fortunate, ever since it became legal in my state she has relaxed a lot I get responses like “it’s my kitchen too” now.
> [/QUOTE


Well I am not going to wait for my state. I don't have the time. I am not getting any younger.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Well I am not going to wait for my state. I don't have the time. I am not getting any younger.


That's what I'm saying!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2022)

G45XCD


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Well I am not going to wait for my state. I don't have the time. I am not getting any younger.


Ah, I guess I’m sorry for chatting with you, sheesh.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2022)

FC x BK
Falling out of the tent when I open the door


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2022)

GG4xCD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2022)

FC x BK at lights out...
Crowns for Kings!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2022)

I've only had one Useful plant not produce rock hard buds,and I've grown a lot of stuff from him... And to have only the one plant to sat that about is really saying something about his work and how easy it is for a beginner to grow good weed using his seeds...


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 7, 2022)

banana and oranges 35 days


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2022)

Bowl is packed


----------



## TankHankerous (Nov 8, 2022)

Chocolate Skunk- 31 days from 12/12 flip.... I get what they were saying about keeping the humidity down on these mugs. Holy Smokes! Nitrogen toxicity?! 





These were concerning, too much foliage maybe? I just put a dehuey in the lung room today. Last 2 nights with the lights off 72 degrees and 72 percent rh! not good i know. Hopefully its earlier enough in flower to be alright and reverse any PM. Lights are set to go off soon. As I type this I realize I should have made this post later... I'm still monitoring


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 8, 2022)

Looks good! Keep some airflow in there and you should be straight. 

I hate trimming, that looks like a fucking nightmare!! Hope the smoke is top notch for the effort


----------



## Gro-n-again (Nov 8, 2022)

TankHankerous said:


> Chocolate Skunk- 31 days from 12/12 flip.... I get what they were saying about keeping the humidity down on these mugs. Holy Smokes! Nitrogen toxicity?!
> 
> View attachment 5223234
> 
> ...



I'd pluck the shit outta those bitches. Remove enough so that the light reaches deeper into the canopy, remove leaves that are bunched up on buds or other leaves. Let the light and air flow. Otherwise the only solid buds will be the tippy tops.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2022)

Anyone know if or when Useful is comin back?


----------



## Xsan (Nov 16, 2022)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone know if or when Useful is comin back?


I was wondering the same thing. i just checked and its been over 6 months since his last post. I hope everything is alright for him


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 16, 2022)

Must be a busy man! Hopeful a happy healthy productive busy man.


----------



## GrowMaster99 (Nov 16, 2022)

Useful Seeds said:


> Well after years of making seeds and giving them out freely through SVOC and more recently Great Lakes Genetics, I know folks were wondering....what the hell is this 7 Useful Seeds stuff,haha. It actually all started about 25 years ago, I moved to another state and had NO connections to finding some bud to toke on. So I sent cash to a few places that were advertising in that High Times rag. I got ripped off and only got seeds from 1 place...I was pissed. So I used those seeds and made some crosses of my own. Once I met some trustworthy folks that liked to grow as well, I started giving away seeds that I had made. Once I got a computer and started going on some forums, I was sending seeds all over the place..."spreading the love" so to speak.
> 
> Now here I am hooked up with Great Lakes Genetics about ready to bring some things to market. I know some of you here have grown out some Useful Seeds, if you have some pics I would love for you to post them up. The only place you will ever be able buy my seeds or get my free ones will be Great Lakes Genetics. Reason being is he is a good guy and I trust him, that's hard to find these days. I'm going to have about 10 packs of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme available along with some others like Chocolate Diesel x Chocolate Trip, Sour Princess x Chocolate Trip and a few other goodies as well. All packs will have 11-12 seeds in them, with a 5 pack freebie attached that I deem very good. The 5 pack could be anything from Atomic Northern Lights x White Lotus to Super Lemon OG x Lemon Stomper or even Prayer Tower x Dream Beaver you get the idea. I will be posting up some pics as we go along.


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 17, 2022)

That was from 2017


----------



## Xsan (Nov 18, 2022)

Just tried the blue dream x choc d and...even though i didnt do this one justice either she might just be my new useful fave so far. Gonna be a long night of trimming though. She got too big on me as well


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 24, 2022)

I sent Useful a message on Instagram with a pic of a plant being grown from some pollen I acquired from him and wished him the best. He liked it but no response. 

So he’s alive, but prob busy shucking some seeds out of plants now that outdoor season is over with.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 24, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I sent Useful a message on Instagram with a pic of a plant being grown from some pollen I acquired from him and wished him the best. He liked it but no response.
> 
> So he’s alive, but prob busy shucking some seeds out of plants now that outdoor season is over with.


Did you snag the ADUB pollen?


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 25, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Did you snag the ADUB pollen?


I didn’t. I had some fem Choc Diesel pollen.


----------



## Xsan (Nov 25, 2022)

Copying todays update from my thread here just because this GMOxCD is one of the frostier runs ive done since going useful. I need a better camera because this doesn't do it justice. This is day 55


----------



## Xsan (Nov 27, 2022)

New phone with better camera, same plant


----------



## MIRedBuds (Nov 27, 2022)

Xsan said:


> New phone with better camera, same plantView attachment 5231486


Looking real nice


----------



## MIRedBuds (Nov 27, 2022)

Made some crosses with bag of oranges reversal ..pollinated a white widow i had ..off springs turned out pretty fine


----------



## Xsan (Nov 27, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> View attachment 5231498Made some crosses with bag of oranges reversal ..pollinated a white widow i had ..off springs turned out pretty fine View attachment 5231499


Whose white widow? Always wanted to try it


----------



## MIRedBuds (Nov 28, 2022)

Xsan said:


> Whose white widow? Always wanted to try it


Pack of seedsman white widow grew out pack picked best female then cloned it kept it around for year .. been growing the bag of oranges about 3 years now


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 2, 2022)

What is everyone growing ? @Frank Nitty what's in your garden ?


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 3, 2022)

Back left is Soul Mate x Chocolate Diesel
Back right is Kosher Tangie x ChocDiesel
Short plant in the middle is Purple Afghan Hashplant x CD
All are about a month in flower.


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 3, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Back left is Soul Mate x Chocolate Diesel
> Back right is Kosher Tangie x ChocDiesel
> Short plant in the middle is Purple Afghan Hashplant x CD
> All are about a month in flower. View attachment 5233348


Looking great


----------



## Xsan (Dec 3, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> What is everyone growing ? @Frank Nitty what's in your garden ?


I've got a double dipped starwaberries a few weeks into flower, a blue dream x Chocolate diesel that is about a week old. 92 skunk x Chocolate diesel, and dla5 x Chocolate diesel are both in soil waiting to poke their heads up


----------



## MIRedBuds (Dec 3, 2022)

Xsan said:


> I've got a double dipped starwaberries a few weeks into flower, a blue dream x Chocolate diesel that is about a week old. 92 skunk x Chocolate diesel, and dla5 x Chocolate diesel are both in soil waiting to poke their heads up
> [/QUOTE
> the chocolate skunk





Xsan said:


> I've got a double dipped starwaberries a few weeks into flower, a blue dream x Chocolate diesel that is about a week old. 92 skunk x Chocolate diesel, and dla5 x Chocolate diesel are both in soil waiting to poke their heads up


I grew the chocolate skunk they turned out real nice ...I have had these seeds for a min figured I would pop them


----------



## Xsan (Dec 3, 2022)

MIRedBuds said:


> I grew the chocolate skunk they turned out real nice ...I have had these seeds for a min figured I would pop them View attachment 5233541


Oh I bet that will be a good one!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 5, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I fucks with useful hard ( pause ) but he has the highest mutation rate among all other breeders I grow!! Lol giving the kosher tangie another run View attachment 5212686


I went ahead let live her life in the silos,threw in some grow dots and did a test run don’t know how old maybe 3 weeks? So far so good tho


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 10, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I went ahead let live her life in the silos,threw in some grow dots and did a test run don’t know how old maybe 3 weeks? So far so good thoView attachment 5234214View attachment 5234215View attachment 5234216View attachment 5234217


Whatre your temps? Looks like theyre a little cold?


----------



## AlSeedsman (Dec 19, 2022)

just figured id chime in to say my most recently popped useful chocolate diesel s1's definitely outdid the first one i tried. i had 2 this time, one much bigger than the other, the small one i smoked it all before it was probably fully cured, tasted diesely. the big one took a week or 2 longer and now that it is 7 weeks from chop, it's pretty impressive. i gave a clone to a friend i may be able to get one back from him. last i checked he wasnt flowering, that was mid september though.

this one is uplifting like i remembered this ones a bit less diesel and a bit less stone but you definitely feel it.


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm currently popping a couple chocolate diesel x grape og I ran this as a tester for useful and had a pheno that was dark purple and so skunky loud that nothing would contain the smell


----------



## Jmass420 (Dec 19, 2022)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4561797gogxcd at 7weeks she is super pungent of diesel fuel and sour grapes hard heavy resinous buds im glad i took a clone


I hope to find this pheno again probably the loudest strain I have ever grown


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 22, 2022)

Just popped a ChemD x BananaOG from big poppa Useful into a shot glass of water. Wish me luck!


----------



## Gro-n-again (Dec 24, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Just popped a ChemD x BananaOG from big poppa Useful into a shot glass of water. Wish me luck!


Fems or regs? This is another one I missed out on, dammit!


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 24, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Fems or regs? This is another one I missed out on, dammit!


Fem


----------



## Gro-n-again (Dec 24, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Fem




I only missed a couple drops but damn they were good ones.


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 27, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Ordered Chocolate Diesel S1’s and Chem 4 x Chocolate Diesel from DCSE


How did the Chem4 x CDiesel turn out? Running that and Lucky Lime x 79 Christmas tree bud freebies. All Useful this round ..


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 28, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> How did the Chem4 x CDiesel turn out? Running that and Lucky Lime x 79 Christmas tree bud freebies. All Useful this round ..


I haven’t ran them yet lol. Let me know how yours turn out


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 28, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> I haven’t ran them yet lol. Let me know how yours turn out


hahahaha right on. Bout…….5 months and I’ll report back


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 5, 2023)

Here’s some o.c x cd 6 weeks tomorrow from f.f smells sweet citrus and skunky


----------



## Chapl (Friday at 12:03 PM)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s some o.c x cd 6 View attachment 5245327View attachment 5245328View attachment 5245329weeks tomorrow from f.f smells sweet citrus and skunky


love this OCCD, the terps stick around in the jar forever with more citrus over time. Great effect too- daytime uplifting. Solid yields.


----------



## Cboat38 (Saturday at 1:30 PM)

And a kosher tangie I grew with just grow dots in the silo cup and a little seabird guano like 3 weeks ago, she should be about 8 weeks super strong sweet gas smells


----------



## WeirdWhitey (Tuesday at 2:35 AM)

Hey y’all. Got a couple gmo x chocolate diesels. Shout out to Xsan for having the only info/ pics I could find on this particular cultivar.  week 3 flower looks like I have 2 phenos. Been stanking righteously since veg. Currently in week 3 or flower. I’m excited


----------



## Xsan (Tuesday at 4:19 AM)

WeirdWhitey said:


> Hey y’all. Got a couple gmo x chocolate diesels. Shout out to Xsan for having the only info/ pics I could find on this particular cultivar.  week 3 flower looks like I have 2 phenos. Been stanking righteously since veg. Currently in week 3 or flower. I’m excited



Looking good man. Mine was definitely a yielder


----------



## Trial-n-error (Tuesday at 6:51 AM)

WeirdWhitey said:


> Hey y’all. Got a couple gmo x chocolate diesels. Shout out to Xsan for having the only info/ pics I could find on this particular cultivar.  week 3 flower looks like I have 2 phenos. Been stanking righteously since veg. Currently in week 3 or flower. I’m excited


You have some Beautiful girls going there.

Has anyone grown some of Usefuls Blueberries and oranges?
I have a few to pop and waiting on another pack coming from MassGrassRoots. 
I haven't seen a lot of info on these.


----------



## Xsan (Tuesday at 7:38 AM)

Trial-n-error said:


> You have some Beautiful girls going there.
> 
> Has anyone grown some of Usefuls Blueberries and oranges?
> I have a few to pop and waiting on another pack coming from MassGrassRoots.
> I haven't seen a lot of info on these.


Blueberries and oranges was my first useful grow. It smelled like an orange all through flowering and was a nice balanced smoke. Not racy and not couch lock. I was happy with it.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Tuesday at 8:29 AM)

Xsan said:


> Blueberries and oranges was my first useful grow. It smelled like an orange all through flowering and was a nice balanced smoke. Not racy and not couch lock. I was happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 5246979


Another gorgeous plant.
From the looks of her, I'm glad I have another pack coming at some point.
She sure is a frosty girl.


----------



## Cboat38 (Tuesday at 11:13 AM)

WeirdWhitey said:


> Hey y’all. Got a couple gmo x chocolate diesels. Shout out to Xsan for having the only info/ pics I could find on this particular cultivar.  week 3 flower looks like I have 2 phenos. Been stanking righteously since veg. Currently in week 3 or flower. I’m excited


Might crack my pack open next run


----------

